# Place your random thoughts.



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, the title is quite clear isn't it?

I`ll kick it off;

I want dance lessons from Axl Rose.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

What did people in old eras do on their periods


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



exactly what I was thinking my god


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



Stand on their head all day?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

How did cavemen "woohoo"


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2014)

Should I pee and eat or continue to lay down doing nothing?

Should I drink more of my monster even though it's 10 pm?


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Should I tell my brother that his buttcrack is showing or should I continue laughing about the freckle on his inner right buttock


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

Meowkittens said:


> Should I tell my brother that his buttcrack is showing or should I continue laughing about the freckle on his inner right buttock



This is going to be the best thread in the entire Caf?.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 1, 2014)

whats jaden smith thinking right now


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

why wont my heart stop racing?


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> This is going to be the best thread in the entire Caf?.



But what should I do like srsly, I mean what if he already knows bcuz he can feel the breeze or what if he doesnt know im just so lost


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



ngl i think about this a lot. i still dont have the answer


----------



## Farobi (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what to think of someone anymore.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



.... yea this.

Why am I so nervous right now.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> why wont my heart stop racing?



The race ends when you cross the finish line

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was really dark oops lmao


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

I didn't go through an entire year of school for math camp.

Sometimes it's just like: "School wasn't that bad."
*passes by someone in the street that I know from school*
*Hears them talking trash*
"Nope, too early to go back."

I don't know how I went from periods to school


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The race ends when you cross the finish line
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That was really dark oops lmao



Oh my god my soul is prolly crying rn


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The race ends when you cross the finish line
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That was really dark oops lmao



HOLY **** LMFAO
AT FIRST I THOUGHT OF WIR BUT THEN I REALIZED HOW DARK IT WAS im crying
thank you for making me laugh, my hearts a little calmer now

the noise has come to fill in


----------



## chronic (Jul 1, 2014)

"The only thing worse than being blind is having sight but no vision" 

- Helen Keller


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

Can I pull off wearing a hat? 

Should I grow my hair out? 

Did I take my meds?

Do I f*p or what?


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 2, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Can I pull off wearing a hat?
> 
> Should I grow my hair out?
> 
> ...



The answer is
yes


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 2, 2014)

That yogurt was a bad idea...


----------



## radical6 (Jul 2, 2014)

im going to die


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

I wonder what this is going to mean.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

Do zombies fart? Like, what if you're trying to be all sneaky-like, and then you hear a fart. Then you realize it's a zombie.


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

_My brother's annoying me, do I throw the knife at him or not?_


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> _My brother's annoying me, do I throw the knife at him or not?_



It'd be cool, by there's that attempted murder charge.


----------



## Byebi (Jul 2, 2014)

i feel like the smell of rotting fish


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> It'd be cool, by there's that attempted murder charge.


meh.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 2, 2014)

why hasn't this been merged into the general discussion thread already


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 2, 2014)

I screwed up, i ****ing hate myself


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> I screwed up, i ****ing hate myself



I know this doesn't help much cause we've never talked but if you need someone to talk to you can always message me. I hope you're okay.


----------



## cocaine (Jul 2, 2014)

i like how this bounces back and forth from deep thoughts to **** you probably think about at 4 in the morning

anyways i wonder if my mental state is getting better or ive just grown accustomed to it


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jul 2, 2014)

Do bunnies smile?


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> I screwed up, i ****ing hate myself




Shhhhh shhhhhh shhhhhhhhhhh



Spoiler:  <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

MY MOM IS IN THE KITCHEN WITH CHOPSTICKS IM SACRED


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't get how people are surprised when my dogs answer to Chinese like how does your dog respond to English? 

Btw, I'm craving Panda Express and I just had it 2 days ago what's wrong with me ; A ;


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

Why does my Henry vacuum get sad?


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope I don't actually have cancer.


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

Should I buy hetty to go with Henry to cheer him up?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

LIDK A SOMBODEE WHY U HANG UP ON ME TODAI .


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

Woohoo found ?20


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 2, 2014)

Right now I'm drowning myself in nostalgia listening to old game music from pokemon and the sims c:


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

_Oh wow she really can't dance._


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

Boxer shorts


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 2, 2014)

matt said:


> Boxer shorts



gotta love 'em


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

ALDi sucks


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 2, 2014)

My brother has dandruff


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 2, 2014)

I want to have coffee with Ringo.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm severely lacking in injuries.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 2, 2014)

_why do I have 200 bush starts_


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

chicken mcnuggets


----------



## Dork (Jul 2, 2014)

can i stop time to prevent becoming an adult and doing adult things like taxes oh god


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 2, 2014)

its 1:30am and my mouth tastes like coffee ew


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

My hand hurts and I don't know why.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 2, 2014)

Let's see. 

I'm an English Major, I speak more German than I do Russian, I like to write and people think that's great, but I feel like I have no future. Everyone keeps telling me I can be this great thing someday and I'm just like _HAVE YOU SEEN ME_. I like poetry and art and literature and philosophy. I'm never going to be a lawyer or a doctor or whatever's making money these days. 

lbr, the only reason I don't just ctrl+alt+delete myself is because I want to see what I can aspire to once I get out of this sh*.


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

_My back hurts, should I ask my sister to step on it?_


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Should I eat that bacon?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 2, 2014)

What day it is today


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 2, 2014)

Gaston complimented my outfit. 

I don't think my mayor can wear anything else now.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope no new residents moved in...


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

Food i love food


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

ladies in old eras used rags on their periods and then used the bloodied rags to lure animals into traps for meals 100% fact periods are an advantage in the wild 

am I a decent singer or am I just bull****ting myself

why do the beatles have so many ****ing songs im wasting so many mbs on these beautiful *******s


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Why am I so tired can I not be tired anymore


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

Whats love got to do, got to do with it


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

why is protein bar chocolate so ****ing disgusting, like burnt sugar wax


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> why is protein bar chocolate so ****ing disgusting, like burnt sugar wax



ooh i wonder what kind you are eating, i usually eat zone perfect protein bars and their chocolate isn't that bad

---

I wonder how long it's going to take me to get up


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

What should I post on this page?....


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

Mayor Sami said:


> ooh i wonder what kind you are eating, i usually eat zone perfect protein bars and their chocolate isn't that bad
> 
> ---
> 
> I wonder how long it's going to take me to get up



premier nutrition protein bars

I would eat the peanut butter ones but im so ****ing tired of peanutbutter, and like you cant even taste the yogurt coating idefk what the point is. if youre coating a bar with white icing of some kind it better be ****ing berry flavored on the inside. so pissed about yogurt peanutbutter I swear to god


----------



## Aradai (Jul 2, 2014)

Why do I keep watching "Tonight You Belong To Me" covers. Geez, Tiffany, patch yourself together.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

why is it called fishing? I mean when youre hunting you arent meating so why doesnt fishing get its own special word, why is the word fish just mutilated into a verb


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> premier nutrition protein bars
> 
> I would eat the peanut butter ones but im so ****ing tired of peanutbutter, and like you cant even taste the yogurt coating idefk what the point is. if youre coating a bar with white icing of some kind it better be ****ing berry flavored on the inside. so pissed about yogurt peanutbutter I swear to god



Eww yogurt and peanut butter? I think the zone perfect does yogurt and strawberry, haven't tried em before though. 

---

I want food but that would involve moving and idk about that right now


----------



## Hot (Jul 2, 2014)

How does one mix up pansexuality with bisexuality?
People are stupid.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

Hot said:


> How does one mix up pansexuality with bisexuality?
> People are stupid.



idk some ppeople dont know theres more than 2 genders so

now im wondering if theres terms for people who for example date only girls and some other gender that isnt boy or dates boys and some other gender that isnt girls, like do they all get their own term

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Sami said:


> Eww yogurt and peanut butter? I think the zone perfect does yogurt and strawberry, haven't tried em before though.
> 
> ---
> 
> I want food but that would involve moving and idk about that right now



yogurt raspberry is my favorite so yogurt strawberry wouldnt be much different

whines, iw ant yogurt berry bars so bad now


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 2, 2014)

i accidentally broke the top of the window thingy and my mom's still asleep
there's no one here to fix it
im afraid she's going to yell at me for destroying the house even tho there was that one time she threw her cell against the wall and dented it


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 2, 2014)

Why won't my mom get a fence built so we can let our dog out without him running everywhere and killing the chickens?


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 2, 2014)

Should I cut my hair into a pixie cut now or wait a few months


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 2, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> why is it called fishing? I mean when youre hunting you arent meating so why doesnt fishing get its own special word, why is the word fish just mutilated into a verb



This reminds me of when my brother said to me: "Why is a building called a building when it's already been built?"

I think the best answer to that would be: It's the English language. It's full of weird and wonderful and strange words and stupid rules and etc. :x Get used to it (although I suppose if English is your mother tongue you just don't know how truly bizarre it is xD)!


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

yo Danny Fenton was just 14, when his parents built a very
strange machine, designed to view a world unseen
(he's gonna catch 'em all 'cuz he's Danny Phantom)
When it didn't quite work, his folks, they just quit 
so Danny took a look inside of it
there was a great big flash
everything just changed
his molecules got all rearranged
(phantom, phantom)
When he first woke up he realized he had snowy white hair
and glowin' green eyes,
he could walk through walls, disappear, and fly
he was much more unique than the other guys
it was then that he knew what he had to do
he had to stop all the ghosts that were comin' through
he's here to fight for me and you
(he's gonna catch 'em all 'cuz he's danny phantom, gonna catch 'em all
 'cuz he's danny phantom, gonna catch em all 'cuz he's....)
Danny Phantom


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

_ooh i want to tap dat_


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Does Ricky Gervais laugh the same way away from stage in the privacy of his own home?


----------



## radical6 (Jul 2, 2014)

can i chug this bottle of pills down in one go


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

The Colbert Report is a pretty good show.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> The Colbert Report is a pretty good show.




It is GODLY. 

Thought: Is he taking the piss when he walks to his guest, taking in the cheers of the crowd? Or is he really that in love with himself?


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jul 2, 2014)

This cookie I'm eating tastes like Ramen noodles.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm thirsty but I think my uncle is killing something in the kitchen


----------



## betty (Jul 2, 2014)

Those annoying bugs that climb onto trees during summer in ACNL are driving me crazy.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm hungry but we have no _good_ food in the house. And I'm stuck here.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

why is there a Jaws 3


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 2, 2014)

Why have I just discovered Marina and the Diamonds?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Seriously, it's been a week. I don't want to have to spend my whole weekend working on something you should have put up last week.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

what is love


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 2, 2014)

stop prying into my sexual deviancy
i tell you you don't want to know 
but you keep asking



Gracelia said:


> what is love



BABY DOn'T HURT ME


----------



## Jawile (Jul 2, 2014)

why does my apple juice taste like arsenic


----------



## Hot (Jul 2, 2014)

3 more months until Dracula Untold comes out.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 2, 2014)

is the exit sign from school that my sister broke still hanging like that from the ceiling


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 2, 2014)

Why can't period pain burn calories


----------



## Jawile (Jul 2, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Why can't period pain burn calories



because that would be _too_ perfect


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> stop prying into my sexual deviancy
> i tell you you don't want to know
> but you keep asking
> 
> BABY DOn'T HURT ME


dont hurt meee nO MOREEE


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jul 2, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



 Omg, fun fact of the day, kids:
Women of the Renaissance era would be sent to their farm's barn or a sort of shed every month and would literally wait there for DAYS until it was over. Sit and just let it flow. Thank goodness for women's hygiene products today.

Also, why does my tooth hurt?


----------



## Hot (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm f-ing excited for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 3, 2014)

I just realized I made a mistake but oh well, I live by my username.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 3, 2014)

I want a cat


----------



## Naiad (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder if my hamsters think I'm a stupid giant that feeds them and locks them up


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

My sig is awesome


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 3, 2014)

I think ShinySandwich has a thing for kitties and bread.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 3, 2014)

i was thinking but your sig does look awesome


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> My sig is awesome



indeed it is


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2014)

_Damn, I'm hungry...._


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

I need.....sustenance.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 3, 2014)

I hope no one thinks im angry at them..


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2014)

_foooooooooooood....._


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

shut uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.........


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

i feel like someone needs to get breaded


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh, :3


----------



## Naiad (Jul 3, 2014)

Finally fixed my cycling town after I screwed up ; a ;

I'm hungry but it's late and I don't want to get up


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 3, 2014)

I wanna go to Disney World and hug Mickey.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 3, 2014)

I need sleep...


----------



## Draco (Jul 3, 2014)

1+1 = 3 i know that is true in some parallel universe


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> I wanna go to Disney World and hug Mickey.



ack me too


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm sitting here listening to Russian children's songs and thinking about the first time I really wanted to * a dude's *. 

Huh.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'm sitting here listening to Russian children's songs and thinking about the first time I really wanted to * a dude's *.
> 
> Huh.



I'm not sure if that touched me on an emotional level or it just didnt make sense
either way i loved it


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'm sitting here listening to Russian children's songs and thinking about the first time I really wanted to * a dude's *.
> 
> Huh.



what did i just read
oh wait that's normal


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> what did i just read
> oh wait that's normal



but why children's music.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> but why children's music.



..oh that just got a whole lot creepier


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

Jesus, Why?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

im in-a-pickle


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2014)

_Wow this sandwich is amazing_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

bread


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> im in-a-pickle



omg no you aren't


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> omg no you aren't



ella x pickle 4ever


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 3, 2014)

Puns are actually rlly funny, tbh.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

shiny just got breaded


----------



## Improv (Jul 3, 2014)

i take back what i said earlier i hope i do


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

I need art


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> omg no you aren't



help D;


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheeseburger-flavored chips are surprisingly delicious.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 3, 2014)

dying is cool


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

Do i have a chance?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 3, 2014)

Today, my boyfie encouraged me to have fictional crushes on fictional characters. 

I thought this was a bad thing, kinda. 




in-a-pickle said:


> but why children's music.



IT WAS ON AT THE TIME.

Not actively listening- just kinda zoning out. And then my zoning out was like, oh, let's think about d*cks.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 3, 2014)

Day 2 and im now listening to "You Belong to Me". Just one word off. I still havent patched myself up.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Today, my boyfie encouraged me to have fictional crushes on fictional characters.
> 
> I thought this was a bad thing, kinda.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's that time of the month for you.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 3, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> Sounds like it's that time of the month for you.




I don't have those.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

chinese festival


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Why didn't I get ol' cuties number........
I goof'd...
went to starbucks didn't realize they were closed, ol cutie still let me in and gave me a free coffee and asked me to stay and talk while she mopped and cleaned up.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Why didn't I get ol' cuties number........
> I goof'd...
> went to starbucks didn't realize they were closed, ol cutie still let me in and gave me a free coffee and asked me to stay and talk while she mopped and cleaned up.


I can tell that shes a keeper. Go back there as soon as you can.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I can tell that shes a keeper. Go back there as soon as you can.



10/10 will be returning


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 4, 2014)

I wonder what squirrels do with all the nuts they take, or what purpose they could possibly serve.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 4, 2014)

JunJun said:


> I wonder what squirrels do with all the nuts they take, or what purpose they could possibly serve.


Here you go.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 4, 2014)

Existence is scary


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 4, 2014)

Once I wondered if you could fit a baby head into my mum's van's glove compartment. I had in interesting conversation about this with my older cousin.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

I need like, five hugs and a warm breakfast and coffee. 

gksjgs;

Make that six hugs.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

Tonight, I am going to watch ****ty western movies and fall asleep. 

I hate everything having to do with everything and these are the only two things that matter rn.


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2014)

I put milk in my weetabix and when I get to the table, the milk is gone! Its ******** GONE!


----------



## Jewels (Jul 4, 2014)

How does someone's milk just disappear


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2014)

Black pants are boring.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Tonight, I am going to watch ****ty western movies and fall asleep.
> 
> I hate everything having to do with everything and these are the only two things that matter rn.



have you seen sanjuro and yojimbo? the Kurosawa films that the man with no name trilogy are based on? I'm sure you have but ung I'm kind of in the mood for one of those tonight.


----------



## Hot (Jul 4, 2014)

What the hell do I post on my blog.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Man, I'm a cool guy :')


----------



## CR33P (Jul 4, 2014)

i want to eat but i have to wait until dinner q.q


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 4, 2014)

That explains a lot...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

I present to you, a haiku. 

so full of coffee.
i think i need some decaf
next time i'll do that


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 4, 2014)

*lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama lama.*


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I present to you, a haiku.
> 
> *s*o full of coffee.
> *i *think i need some decaf
> *n*ext time i'll do that



Sinner


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

WatashiWantsWaffles said:


> Sinner



oooh. That's so cool. Lol I didn't mean to do that.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## katelynross (Jul 4, 2014)

Why do my parents ****in suck
What will i end up doing later in life

Will i even live long
Welp


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

I really

really

really

want this tattoo.


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

I really want to dye my hair
I really want enough money to buy a game
I REALLY WANT TO HAVE FUZZY PURPLE SOCKS


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

i feel really restless. antsy. heart is starting to race again a bit.
perhaps im bored.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 5, 2014)

What if bees had multiple chins?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 5, 2014)

why am i doubting myself again...


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

why am I still up?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

Why the hell did my friends go to sleep. I'm drunk and I need waffle house right now but cannot get there.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 5, 2014)

Are skittles made out of unicorn poop


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 5, 2014)

how much is this tattoo going to cost, anyway. 

me-ouch.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 5, 2014)

....did I wreck my relationship?


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

am i too playful


----------



## Songbird (Jul 5, 2014)

Why don't I ever get random thoughts?


----------



## Beary (Jul 5, 2014)

Purple feet are intimidating


----------



## Byebi (Jul 5, 2014)

if I ever had a kid that wouldn't stop crying at a restaurant
i might as well just join in and cry with it

if you cant beat them join them loool


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 5, 2014)

how do you brush curly hair


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 5, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> if I ever had a kid that wouldn't stop crying at a restaurant
> i might as well just join in and cry with it
> 
> if you cant beat them join them loool



Can this be a bumper sticker?


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> how do you brush curly hair



AGGRESSIVELY BRUSH IT
i have curly hair and this 100% works


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 5, 2014)

alise said:


> AGGRESSIVELY BRUSH IT
> i have curly hair and this 100% works



I do too have curly hair but I hate brushing it and being aggressive to it makes it get puffy and ugggghhhh


----------



## Hot (Jul 5, 2014)

i need more sweaters why is it so cold.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

i hate it when shes busy. im selfish and needy. i need her all to myself.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I do too have curly hair but I hate brushing it and being aggressive to it makes it get puffy and ugggghhhh




this girl is 100% wrong


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 5, 2014)

alise said:


> this girl is 100% wrong



well that's just my hair.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> well that's just my hair.



AGGRESSIVELY BRUSHING UR HAIR IS THE ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!!
{jk my hair also goes puffy when you do that i am 100% wrong. }


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 5, 2014)

when will i be able to actually write/draw again?


----------



## MadCake (Jul 5, 2014)

OBJECTION!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

tell me if youre busy. dont ignore me. _tell me if youre busy. dont ignore me._ _*tell me if youre busy. dont ignore me*_


----------



## Hot (Jul 5, 2014)

wow 2,000 posts already that p sad.


----------



## Beary (Jul 5, 2014)

:3
I feel like a dolphin


----------



## Aradai (Jul 5, 2014)

Hot said:


> wow 2,000 posts already that p sad.



Yeah, we are pretty random.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 6, 2014)

YES! THE KEYS ARE ALL FINALLY COLLECTED MY PLAN FOR WORLD DESTRUCTION CAN COMMENCE!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

you a ratchet h*e. :|

ALSO, KIND AMERICANS, *PLEASE* STOP SETTING OFF FIREWORKS ALREADY. 

IT IS THE SIXTH OF JULY AS OF AN HOUR AGO. 

You're scaring my cat, and I'm seriously thinking about calling the cops on your patriotic as*es.

SajGEGOEG SERIOUSLY I HOPE YOU GET A FIRECRACKER THROUGH YOUR FACE.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> you a ratchet h*e. :|
> 
> ALSO, KIND AMERICANS, *PLEASE* STOP SETTING OFF FIREWORKS ALREADY.
> 
> ...



But what if its just gunshots?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> But what if its just gunshots?



Then they have bad aim and need to hurry up and kill each other so I can get to sleep.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> you a ratchet h*e. :|
> 
> ALSO, KIND AMERICANS, *PLEASE* STOP SETTING OFF FIREWORKS ALREADY.
> 
> ...



FRICKEN THIS. 
i'm regretting not packing earlier but I think I have everything.


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> you a ratchet h*e. :|
> 
> ALSO, KIND AMERICANS, *PLEASE* STOP SETTING OFF FIREWORKS ALREADY.
> 
> ...



my neighbors started setting them off in late june and they keep doing it (


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

soooo restless. so anxious. i post in this thread too much, people are sick of me.

that last anon hate was still vague.

why are they always so vague?

they should be more descriptive about what they dislike


----------



## Jewels (Jul 6, 2014)

cant a n**** go to mcdonald's without having lettuce put in her cheeseburger or


----------



## Alyx (Jul 6, 2014)

Benedict (chicken villager) always looks like he heard a REALLY bad joke.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 6, 2014)

Notice me, senpai..


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> soooo restless. so anxious. i post in this thread too much, people are sick of me.
> 
> that last anon hate was still vague.
> 
> ...



Ish okay, I luff you  <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 6, 2014)

What game should i buy....


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

what tattoo should i get when im older


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 6, 2014)

what if us, humans, are actually parasites and natural disasters is the earth's immune system kicking in to solve the problem


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

Mario97 said:


> what if us, humans, are actually parasites and natural disasters is the earth's immune system kicking in to solve the problem



This isn't a 'what-if'. This is pretty much the truth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> what tattoo should i get when im older



A tattoo of your face. 

Or a tattoo of my face. 

"Revolver Ocelot" across your bum.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> A tattoo of your face.
> 
> Or a tattoo of my face.
> 
> "Revolver Ocelot" across your bum.


Perfect. And my lover would ask, "What's a Revolver Ocelot and why did it make you get a tramp stamp of it?"


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

THERE'S SOME GUY THAT TURNS ME ON. I liteRALLLY can'T help it and it's so WRONG.




Sparkanine said:


> Perfect. And my lover would ask, "What's a Revolver Ocelot and why did it make you get a tramp stamp of it?"



It's an ocelot that spins, obvs.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> It's an ocelot that spins, obvs.


If he was true to me, he would def know.


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

i think im bi
help


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> If he was true to me, he would def know.



My boyfie would know, too. And me.

And pretty much anyone thats ever picked up an MGS game...



LittleBeary said:


> i think im bi
> help



You're gonna be okay either way.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 6, 2014)

online things dont work
also maddy r u bi for me? xoxo love u {jk im taken}

its ok if ur bi dw okay


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 6, 2014)

jolly rancher popsicles taste so good i've have 7


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm bored


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> My boyfie would know, too. And me.
> 
> And pretty much anyone thats ever picked up an MGS game...


The future bf of mine MUST know what MGS is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> jolly rancher popsicles taste so good i've have 7



Give me one! I would love to try.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 6, 2014)

yes jolly rancher popsicles are amazing


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

I need a smart phone and a hydrangea tattoo on my shoulder and a new snake plant and a snake plant tattoo up the side of my torso and things but I'm very broke until I get this job.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I need a smart phone and a hydrangea tattoo on my shoulder and a new snake plant and a snake plant tattoo up the side of my torso and things but I'm very broke until I get this job.



Tattoo addiction is *real*. You have some already, right?


----------



## Aerious (Jul 6, 2014)

why do i cry when i think about voiding cute animal crossing villagers


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 6, 2014)

I should go to the gym then again my bed feels cozy


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Tattoo addiction is *real*. You have some already, right?



I only have three small stick poke dots that form an unconnected (relatively) equilateral triangle on my left shoulder. It's kind of an intimate thing though. my most recent ex (and first really serious relationship (dated 3 years)) did it one night after some intimate lovemaking.

I don't have any actual work done but I'm really trying to change that as soon as possible but I'm nervous about flower tattoos. I have to do some research into artists in the area.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used to want to get "Y O I N K !" on the inside of my bottom lip since those go away over time but just never got around to it


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm sad
and mad


----------



## Hot (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn this hotel room is nice.
Those fireworks look like they'll hit the window.


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2014)

I want Diana :U


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm sad
> and mad



Hi Sad and Mad, I'm dad. :')


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 6, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I only have three small stick poke dots that form an unconnected (relatively) equilateral triangle on my left shoulder. It's kind of an intimate thing though. my most recent ex (and first really serious relationship (dated 3 years)) did it one night after some intimate lovemaking.
> 
> I don't have any actual work done but I'm really trying to change that as soon as possible but I'm nervous about flower tattoos. I have to do some research into artists in the area.
> 
> ...



I have "I will always love you" tattooed on my forearm. I want an- ocelot pattern on my back. Not for MGS reasons. Just cat reasons. Cats are beautiful, and with ocelots- the fur pattern is so complex and it's...shjg; a personal self-esteem thing.

Also, the flower thing- gdhssdg; I would be nervous, especially if you're getting it in color. Where are you planning on getting it?


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 7, 2014)

1. im having one of ~those~ nights where you brood heavily
2. what
3. should i really

ye 50% what im thinking


----------



## Jewels (Jul 7, 2014)

where mi rainbow aviatorz be at


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 7, 2014)

I LOVE YOU SEMPAI


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

can't stop listening to Dirty Beaches and its making me want coffee and smokes.......


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

i wish i wasnt up right now.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

why can't i look older then 12


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> why can't i look older then 12



how old are you?


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> why can't i look older then 12



maybe cause ur 9


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> how old are you?



I'm actually 16, but I just look suppperrrr young in rl (tough topic for me tbh)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 7, 2014)

Hehehe.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

Capella said:


> maybe cause ur 9



be gone cap


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2014)

My brother is nocturnal.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2014)

They say carrots are good for your eyes. Can they dial a phone?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

Stay up later, Sleep, or Design and Stay up later?? Or do nothing while waiting to sleep for hours?


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

I stayed up till 1 AM today
fml
I LITERALLY WASNT TIRED
I only slept for my well being
I think im morphing into an owl


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm starving.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Some days like today I just get really pissy and don't have time for the boards


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

I am the Church of Euthanasia and the Golgari Swarm.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

welp time to start getting back into mtg


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> welp time to start getting back into mtg



my bruv's going to teach me how to play better. 

er. at all, really. 

It's so fascinating. ; ;


----------



## Jewels (Jul 7, 2014)

42 Wallaby Way, Sydney


----------



## radical6 (Jul 7, 2014)

kill me god


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 7, 2014)

I need a new anime to obsess over


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

be sure to use correct primers, paints, and top coats when modeling. I just goof'd and lost about two days of painting because the top coat just ate through everything.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 7, 2014)

WHO TAUGHT YOU TO FRY THE CHICKEN LIKE THAT SARAH


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

I need something to draw


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

please dont leave me.


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm happy with my drawing style now
IF ONLY PEOPLE WOULD REQUEST ME TO DRAW THINGS


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jul 7, 2014)

Hungry


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 7, 2014)

WOW
Rip you


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm so happy we've been getting a lot of rain here, it doesn't happen often. <3


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't understand the appeal of gap-toothed models.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't mean to be that GUY, but

my big brother is the coolest and I forgot how much fun I had with him here. 

; ;


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

HNNNNNNG
HUNGRY
BUT TOO LAZY TO MAKE WAFFLES


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 8, 2014)

what the **** is mariahs signature


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 8, 2014)

ive been wondering if i should dye my hair black i think it would suit me and all my friends think so too. but my mom wont let me.  these are my random thoughts which arent so random


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> what the **** is mariahs signature



I've been wondering this as well
*shudder*


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

Gonna take a nap with this here cat. 

Literal catnaps. 

meow.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 8, 2014)

These are the best cookies ever


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

stomach hurts. content, though. mostly.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

I want this tattoo. SO DANG BAD.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 8, 2014)

my sleep schedule is so messed up I fall asleep at weird times is this what happens when you're a narcoleptic


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL @ MONSTER HUNTER DANCING NEKO SIG. How have I just seen that.

Today is boring and hot. Turn that down


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 8, 2014)

I found out what the **** mariah's signature is


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I found out what the **** mariah's signature is



Hope you found the others.


----------



## Eldin (Jul 8, 2014)

Getting slightly better at playing the guitar but I really wish I was a better singer. ;-;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 8, 2014)

Braaazil...lalalalalalalalaaaa.....lalalalalalalalaaaaa.....lalalalalalalalaaaa Brazillllll!!!!

(As in the song, I just watched football and I got the damn song in my head)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I found out what the **** mariah's signature is



why does this happen to me


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 8, 2014)

I had a dream last night that I was the mother of baby me and I'm just--

Who the hell is the father and why am I a teen mum.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 8, 2014)

how the **** did i lose 5 pounds


----------



## Mafu (Jul 8, 2014)

why don't we have food i like at home


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

Mafu said:


> why don't we have food i like at home



me rn..........

i want to go to ihop


----------



## CR33P (Jul 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> how the **** did i lose 5 pounds



because you pooped or peed duh


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 9, 2014)

I live on cereal, milk, and peanut butter sandwiches. 

I swear I eat next to nothing. I don't even know why. Summer, maybe?


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 9, 2014)

Macaroni apparently used to mean fashionable.

Stuck a feather in his hat and called it macaroni


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> me rn..........
> 
> i want to go to ihop



I hate ihop
They made my favorite restaurant go out of business when I was little


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 9, 2014)

i want a gf


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2014)

swiggity swooty i am coming for that booty


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 9, 2014)

I want this tattoooo but I'm scared to call the shop, because idek what to say. Well- strike that. I know what to say but it'll come out like 

"akjgkljgksjhlshsj pls"


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I want this tattoooo but I'm scared to call the shop, because idek what to say. Well- strike that. I know what to say but it'll come out like
> 
> "akjgkljgksjhlshsj pls"



LOL
I'm still waiting on getting my hair dyed


----------



## Mafu (Jul 9, 2014)

i want to eat this pasta my sis made but she'll say no but it looks yummy but..
ugiudDAOSDKsadais


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I want ramen I think I'll get some ramen soon but it's only 9:30am


----------



## Titi (Jul 9, 2014)

One should never compare their "behind the scenes" to anyone else's "best of".


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 9, 2014)

i wish all the shows i want are finished and long so i could have a long marathon and not wait for anything.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

fashion checks are bleh


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

i'm scared of my garage because cockroaches have recently been spotted


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

A dumb beetle squished itself by trying to get under my dresser
Then my dog ate it
R.I.P.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Hope you found the others.



oh myn god "the others" its like something out of a horror movie

I did find them thanks



Shirohibiki said:


> me rn..........
> 
> i want to go to ihop



^this was all my fault I am very sorry

whats still on my mind: protein bar chocolate is still terrible and that makes me very, disappointed

THIS WAS GIVEN A GOLDEN AWARD IN TASTE AND ITS STILL ****ING AWFUL IM SO UPSET


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

my cat was pawing at a bug she saw on the floor and it got stuck on her paw and she just walked away


----------



## Beardo (Jul 9, 2014)

I just want Jenna Coleman and Peter Capaldi to hook up in the show ;-; Why can't Doctor Who make my OTP a reality?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 9, 2014)

irritated and annoyed. those might be the same thing idk


----------



## Hot (Jul 9, 2014)

Why did I start saying "frik"?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

one day I'm gonna be a weather person

also is your town name Void because I'm a little concerned for Marshal and Genji lol


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

some people on this site annoy me so badly


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope it wasn't me

I took a nap and had a dream that I was watching a kitty outside and another kitty came along and the kitty I was watching said in Nine's (9th Doctor, Doctor Who) voice "we must work together" and he put his paws on the other cat's shoulders and the other cat goes "blimey you're right" (in 10th Doctor's voice) and they fused together and created a sass-master man who said blimey and fantastic and brilliant but not geronimo there had to be a third cat for that and when they fused together Rose appeared dressed like a futuristic android creature thing all pink and yellow


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 9, 2014)

Hot said:


> Why did I start saying "frik"?



At least it's better than cursing.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> some people on this site annoy me so badly


 

Such as??


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm getting that butterfly feeling for the guy I've been dating for five years. 

Aaaaah love is so cool.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

I get to go on a date tomorrow


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)

distance is a *****.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 10, 2014)

On second thought, that butterfly feeling might be nausea.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

wow I'm really gonna miss this guy.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am seriously addicted to pretzel sticks and white chocolate chips...And I really should be sleeping right now instead of eating them o.e" so good


----------



## Nage (Jul 10, 2014)

my thighs itch 
y do they itch
wats going on
is it cuz of my shorts
.......... pls


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

I can't decide if I want to spend the bells to change my username.. If I decide I want ditch the frog themed username, I want to change it either to:

*1.* Mepphy
*2.* Mephisto
*3.* Mephisto Pheles
*4.* mephistopheles​
Obviously, all of them are basically the same thing, with minor differences. But still.. It'd take me awhile to save up the bells to change it again if I decide I don't like the decision I made. :x


----------



## nard (Jul 10, 2014)

The. Cicadas. Are. Driving. Me. INSANNNEEEEEE!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm tired. It's 4 AM, I shouldn't be up.


----------



## Capella (Jul 10, 2014)

i have no clue why my avatar is from a care bears movie


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 10, 2014)

i love care bears. i care......a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

(update to my last post)

So I spent the bells and changed my name from *polliwog* to *Mephisto Pheles*.  (I kind of wanted Mephisto more... But when I tried changing it to that, it said it was taken. D: )


----------



## nard (Jul 10, 2014)

I need to use the bathroom, but I'm browsing the forums, and don't want to get up. What to do... Diapers! ;o PERFECT!

---

I need to go into the kitchen for some Poptarts. But it's being renovated. GAH!

---

2cuddly4u


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I need to use the bathroom, but I'm browsing the forums, and don't want to get up. What to do... Diapers! ;o PERFECT!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



How long will that being going on for? Because I mean, if you can't even get in there to grab a pop tart, won't you starve?


----------



## nard (Jul 10, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> How long will that being going on for? Because I mean, if you can't even get in there to grab a pop tart, won't you starve?



About 1-2 weeks. ;~; MY DAD NEEDS TO HIRE A TEAM, NOT DO IT HIMSELF!


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles, I have Henry (the frog in the train station on your sig) for your Frogdale.

Somebody rated my old cycling thread a 2 because they didn't get what they wanted because the VILLAGER THEY WANTED NEVER SHOWED UP IN MY TOWN OK


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2014)

DONT SLEEP IN THE SUBWAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> About 1-2 weeks. ;~; MY DAD NEEDS TO HIRE A TEAM, NOT DO IT HIMSELF!



Where does he expect you to get food from?? D:



Alyx said:


> Mephisto Pheles, I have Henry (the frog in the train station on your sig) for your Frogdale.
> 
> Somebody rated my old cycling thread a 2 because they didn't get what they wanted because the VILLAGER THEY WANTED NEVER SHOWED UP IN MY TOWN OK



Ohh, awesome!  I don't have an empty slot in my town yet, though.  And I won't until the 13th - after Charlise moves (unless of course she changes her mind..)

And wtf. How's that your fault?


----------



## nard (Jul 10, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Where does he expect you to get food from?? D:



Well, I COULD get up and get them in the dining room (Where all the food is being kept), but he got them for me. c: I don't put them in the toaster. ;o


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Well, I COULD get up and get them in the dining room (Where all the food is being kept), but he got them for me. c: I don't put them in the toaster. ;o



I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't put poptarts in the toaster.. I thought I was weird lol.


----------



## nard (Jul 10, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't put poptarts in the toaster.. I thought I was weird lol.



My whole FAMILY doesn't put them in the toaster. It's like, tradition. c:


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> My whole FAMILY doesn't put them in the toaster. It's like, tradition. c:



We must be distant cousins or something and we just don't know it. (lol)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

While I'm still bummed about my signature (which I'm still looking for answers for so I can make one that I like, while still following the rules), I just looked at the Top Ten Poster's section on the Forum Home and saw that I was one of them.  (which is a silly thing to be proud, I know, but still. lol)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

I've had a nightmare every day this past week and it's kinda starting to tick me off.


----------



## captainofcool (Jul 10, 2014)

How the heck do objects with larger mass have a stronger gravitational pull? Why should that make a difference?
What if two black holes equal in strength came within range of each other? 
What would happen if an unstoppable force collided with an immovable object? Speaking of which, can a force really be unstoppable, and can an object really be immovable?
How does a sperm and an egg have the power to create a clump of cells that may become a being? Like, seriously. 
How can our universe be infinite, but there may be numerous other universes that could be infinite too? How much infinite can one fit into a space?
These are things I often think about.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 10, 2014)

Is it weird that I want to spend time with my brother more than I want to spend time with my boyfriend?

He's finally in town, yo. I REQUIRE BONDING TIME.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

but I don't understand how people can have bathtubs in front of windows like if you stand up the whole town sees naked vision


----------



## Saylor (Jul 11, 2014)

Alyx said:


> but I don't understand how people can have bathtubs in front of windows like if you stand up the whole town sees naked vision


In my old house there was a huge window in front of the shower I used and it drove me crazy.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 11, 2014)

I just watched a really sad movie, wahhh wahhh


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

legs are weird they're like transportation sticks


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 11, 2014)

i wish i was a cat


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder if cats ever get tired of licking themselves


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

Moo
I'm a cow now


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm particularly fat today


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 11, 2014)

i wonder how much i have to sleep to shed off the depression.


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm feeling confidant about my singing voice today.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

I hate the silent treatment


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 11, 2014)

????? I am so confused right now?

I just woke up to let my dog out, because she was whining beside my bed, and I _swear_ the clock said 3AM when I looked at it. 
But looking at it now, it says 10PM.  And I don't even remember what time it was when I went to sleep.


(I guess it could be worse? At least I didn't wake up not knowing where I am)


----------



## Mig (Jul 11, 2014)

Why do you always have to govern everything?


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

Why do I only have computer time limitations on the weekend? I mean, dafuq computer?


----------



## Hot (Jul 12, 2014)

Cabin 2's gonna lose tbh.
This sh- is ruining my sleep pattern.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

My brother follows some seemingly awful people on Twitch.


----------



## -Void- (Jul 12, 2014)

What do I do here, and what am I doing here?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 12, 2014)

He is going to be so upset when I turn on him, but that's what keeps the game fun.



-Void- said:


> What do I do here, and what am I doing here?



You are posting in a forum, apparently.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

why do people feel the need to reply to trading threads with things like:
"not to burst your bubble but they aren't worth anything"
"well -I- saw on this -other thread- they were cheaper" 
etc. trying to derail a thread like that


----------



## -Void- (Jul 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> He is going to be so upset when I turn on him, but that's what keeps the game fun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting in a forum, apparently.



Oh, shall I call you a Philosopher?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

Aika Village is so creepy oh no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Today is too hot/ I'm dying


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 12, 2014)

My hair is going to take SO LONG to grow out. Hng, hurry up already. 



-Void- said:


> Oh, shall I call you a Philosopher?



You should call me Ocelot.


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a video game addiction and I need intervention, stat.


----------



## AshOfKaukaol (Jul 13, 2014)

Hsnsksosihsvsvsbjsj






.........................................................................................
.......
...
Why are human beings so idiotic?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 13, 2014)

There's a dead bug near my bed and I don't know if it's really dead or just playing. I can't find the raid send helpp.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 13, 2014)

tired of all these dumb threads popping up


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish my dreamies would move into my town already.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

my jaw really hurt


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Why does acne exist.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 13, 2014)

Bird said:


> Why does acne exist.



It doesn't. Not for me, at least.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

My sister makes me sit through some pretty terrible movies.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 13, 2014)

I have some pretty stupid tanlines on my feet because I forgot to apply sunscreen there. Its an outline of my sandals ><


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 13, 2014)

I swear I've tapped into my inner masochist or something. I'm getting tattooed in the most painful of places (no, not those places) and dang it the wait for the day I actually get it done is like killing me. Just bring it on already. It's like- I know it's going to hurt so I want to get it done and over-with. Hurt me while I'm running on pain-defying adrenaline and dopamine, already. 

I've never been so pumped about pain. WELL. There was that one time... :|c I don't want to talk about it. 



AshOfKaukaol said:


> Hsnsksosihsvsvsbjsj
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because reasons.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

I really have to go to the bathroom but ... too tired


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

I can show you the world~


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish green tea didn't taste so strong and didn't make me so restless. Drinking it 3 times a day is getting hardcore.
#dietproblems


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

I actually kind of want to hug Hugh Laurie I think he would give pretty warm hugs I mean look at him


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I actually kind of want to hug Hugh Laurie I think he would give pretty warm hugs I mean look at him.



He looks like he'd try to push a hug away hahahaha.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

That's what makes it warmer


----------



## Pearls (Jul 13, 2014)

I <3 Luxray, it's so awesome


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

My cat's feet smell like doritos.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 13, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 13, 2014)

f*********************ck meeeeeeeeeeee. 

in a non-literal way


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2014)

Im not lazy! I'm on energy saving mode


----------



## locker (Jul 13, 2014)

why does it seem that people always have to copy things that you do.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

sleep aids f* me up.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

I need more happy capsules.


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 14, 2014)

No luck with getting villagers to appear in my campsite weh.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 14, 2014)

I would really like the Monsoon and Ocean pattern Vivillons...


----------



## radical6 (Jul 14, 2014)

how do i fall asleep


----------



## Alyx (Jul 14, 2014)

how do I stop falling asleep


----------



## Bowie (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm dreading the new series of Doctor Who. I mean, aside from the return of the Tenth Doctor, I was really disappointed with The Day of the Doctor. I was really excited at first, because I had always wondered what would happen if the Eleventh Doctor met up with the Tenth Doctor, and what the Eleventh Doctor's reaction would be to seeing Rose Tyler again. Unfortunately, Rose wasn't even there. Instead, there was an entity taking the form of Rose, snatching her from within the Doctor's mind. The only hint of the real Rose we actually got, was when the War Doctor called out her name gleefully. The Tenth Doctor, and the Eleventh Doctor, responded to this with a short period of confusion. Oh, and Gallifrey's back. 

Now, I love Doctor Who. I'm a big fan of Doctor Who. I just think everything went downhill the moment Steven Moffat took control. I mean, there are episodes by him that I can say are good, but, it's not really the episodes that bother me. The decisions Steven Moffat make have a reputation for inflicting emotional torment on fans, and, I couldn't agree more with that. I just hope that, with the upcoming new series, he'll at least try not to make the same mistakes.

There is a rumoured episode which I am looking forward to. The episode is, apparently, called The Ghosts of Pompeii, which I'll take this opportunity to say is probably a reference to the fact Peter Capaldi had played a part in an episode called The Fires of Pompeii. Now, the reason I'm looking forward to this episode, is because there's most likely going to be references to The Fires of Pompeii, which included the Tenth Doctor, and the Tenth Doctor's companion, Donna Noble. I simply didn't get enough out of The Day of the Doctor to be able to move on from the era of the Tenth Doctor.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 15, 2014)

i really love you


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Polymer Clay ruined my life I'll never be able to make anything cute with it /sobs


----------



## Locket (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't wanna be caught!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 15, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I don't wanna be caught!



_What did you do?_


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

Can spiders dream?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

Debating whether or not to take these.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Can spiders dream?



tHIS MADE ME LAUGH REALLY HARD FOR SOME REAOSN BECAUSE IT WASNT EVEN CATS OR DOGS OR DEER IT WAS,
SPIDERS,
im LOSING IT OMFG thank u

wait did i take my meds? yes i did.
i came here i was going to say something what was it
my eyes are tired
i am... discontent 
dont really wanna go back to the sleep doctor

- - - Post Merge - - -

how is it 2 already


----------



## Lotte (Jul 15, 2014)

Thinking about my dream bod. Gonna start exercising more and eat more healthy yee.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Thinking about catching up on some shows on the Netflix.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder who would win in a poker face contest. Slenderman? Red Hood? Deadpool? Ironman? Red Tornado?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 15, 2014)

I wish I was in the woods right now. 

I guess I can lay here and think about that. 

I want it to be cold again so I don't have to deal with bugs, and actually wear the clothes I like instead of having to wear next to nothing because it's so gd hot outside. 

Winter and I are good friends.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if everyone on tumblr could fit in Russia...


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

alise said:


> i really love you



<33 me too


----------



## Alyx (Jul 15, 2014)

I think it would be hilarious if Tangy plonked her house by a bunch of orange trees.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 15, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I think it would be hilarious if Tangy plonked her house by a bunch of orange trees.



How about that, and then asking you to get her an orange. :')


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 15, 2014)

Damn it, hair, I've had about enough of you. 

I really don't want to be in this awkward between-stage for too long. Just get long enough for me to get you up in a ponytail, then we'll be cool.


----------



## Bird (Jul 15, 2014)

Ugh summer. You know what that means? No? Well, it is when _those things_ spawn from the 99th dimension of heck and come abominate our world.

But if we wished they never existed, then the food chain will be broken.

EDIT: I like summer though.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 15, 2014)

i hate you go to hell


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

errr....
I feel like....doing something illegal wooohooo. jk, i dunno.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 15, 2014)

I`d kill for a bottle of Pepsi light right about now..... 

(Buuuut in about three hours the shops open and I won`t have to. )


----------



## Hot (Jul 16, 2014)

How did my boxers get on backwards.
Seriously.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Hot said:


> How did my boxers get on backwards.
> Seriously.



oh my god I do that all the time :/ Really, just my whole ensemble.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm tired, but can't sleep because I'm afraid that I might have cancer.


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 16, 2014)

I hope the CT scan goes well on Friday.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

I really need to apply for food stamps.


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

theres drama on this forum 
its like a hidden garden for me
i find the fence but i cant find the way in
where oh where are you
the entrance to
my sweet satisfaction


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

windows updates on a brand new harddrive are the work of satan
how can it possibly take this long, update #81, HOW CAN IT TAKE THIS LONG
I CANT SLEPE UNTIL ALL IS UPDATED GOD WHY
fresh starts suck sometimes.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## nard (Jul 16, 2014)

Gamestop gave me a messed up pre-owned SSBB yesterday. In multiplayer only, the Wii U says it can't read the disk when the round ends. Then, there's just things that DON'T work. ;~;


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

My feet are so cold... I don't own any slippers. By the time I get around to buying some winter will be over and I'll have no use for them. I think I will just place my sleeping puppy on my feet, he'll warm them up. He's very fluffy


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm praying that I get a bamboo tablet for my birthday~


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think I'm your kind of person. 

I don't think I'm really anyone's kind of person.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 16, 2014)

pleaselet me sleep im so tired please nurse i want to go to sleep im so sleepy and tired please please let me take a nap


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe I am unlovable...I don't want to end up alone...without someone next to me in bed to hold me at night


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a 21-year-old, grown-a** person, and I'm eating yogurt out of a damn tube. 

My niece was here for a week, and we bought tons of 'kid' food for her. Now she's staying with someone else and there's like- nothing but juice boxes and stuff in the fridge. 

...anyone want a Lunchable? 



GameLaxer said:


> Maybe I am unlovable...I don't want to end up alone...without someone next to me in bed to hold me at night



I don't personally believe in unlovable. ; n;

I mean, unless you're some kind of serial killer or mutant spider or something.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Maybe I am unlovable...I don't want to end up alone...without someone next to me in bed to hold me at night



The concept of sleeping in the same bed as someone else grosses me out
I WANT MY OWN BLANKET TO SCRUNCH UP IN


----------



## Mariah (Jul 16, 2014)

Why is it so cold?


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why is it so cold?



Because global warming


----------



## Mariah (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Because global warming



It's supposed to be summer but I'm freezing.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's supposed to be summer but I'm freezing.



Exactly.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 16, 2014)

i think i've been shot in the inner thigh


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'm a 21-year-old, grown-a** person, and I'm eating yogurt out of a damn tube.
> 
> My niece was here for a week, and we bought tons of 'kid' food for her. Now she's staying with someone else and there's like- nothing but juice boxes and stuff in the fridge.
> 
> ...



I would be totally down with a Lunchable, heh. And thank you...I'm neither of those things, thank you very much! and I'm darn proud of it! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> The concept of sleeping in the same bed as someone else grosses me out
> I WANT MY OWN BLANKET TO SCRUNCH UP IN



LOL!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

I think I've been drugged.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

What is math


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 16, 2014)

all these cicadas outside my window sound like maracas it's kinda cute


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> all these cicadas outside my window sound like maracas it's kinda cute



I HATE CICADAS


----------



## toxapex (Jul 16, 2014)

The ACNL cicada sounds are surprisingly accurate.

...Also I want some sort of unhealthy, sugary, flavored liquid, but all I have is water...


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> The ACNL cicada sounds are surprisingly accurate.
> 
> ...Also I want some sort of unhealthy, sugary, flavored liquid, but all I have is water...



The cicadas in Harvest Moon make me want to jump off a cliff.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

I want to play tales of symphonia again, but I don`t have a ps3 or ps4 and I gave my wii to my nephew. Sigh. Put it in the downloadstore Nintendo!!!


----------



## toxapex (Jul 17, 2014)

~~~Are tildas used in English for anything other than looking fancy?~~~


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> The concept of sleeping in the same bed as someone else grosses me out
> I WANT MY OWN BLANKET TO SCRUNCH UP IN



Sames, if I get a boyfriend when I'm older he is sleeping on the couch


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 17, 2014)

Can't stand spending money. But it's for a tattoo and I think that deserves a larger investment because it's on my body forever. I'll dig through my mad money and see if I can spare the blow to my bank account. 

_Good tattoos ain't cheap, and cheap tattoos ain't good!_



Uxie said:


> Sames, if I get a boyfriend when I'm older he is sleeping on the couch



This reminds me. 

Boyfriend and I are the worst at sleeping together. He's hit me before in his sleep, and I frequently crowd him because BOYFRIEND IS WARM. Plus, there's literal 'cold feet' and it's awful but I still love sleeping with him. My favorite is naps.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

My random thoughts of the day:

So if I jog a few miles a day will I lose weight faster than if I get on a diet plan, because it's one or the other I s2g. I'm not gonna Jenny Creig it up if I can run my belly off. |:

_I *do* need to be ready if the zombies come knocking..._

Its' 5am why am I still awake?​


----------



## Darumy (Jul 17, 2014)

- I should probably get my art requests done (hhhhhhheeeeh)
- The church outside is very glowy
- How in the heck to draw Rodeo's hair in a gijinka goddammit why did you move on me

Did you know that if you are thinking of someone else you are on level terms with, it's likely they're thinking about you too? This is because when you interact with someone, connections/memories are made in your brain at the same time in similar quantities. I've actually never source checked this fact so don't quote me on it. I think about other people a lot, and it would be absurd if some of them were thinking about me too. People are one of the most interesting and yet repetitive things in the world, which is ok. For instance, I will always get kettle corn at a fair even if I don't feel like it. I think a chicken would be very huggable but very vicious. My mother is afraid of chickens. I always doubted the existence of a "soul" in supernatural terms but then I also wonder why it is impossible to bring someone back from the dead, no matter how perfectly you replicate their dead functions. I wonder if it even is possible to perfectly replicate a brain and have all experiences intact. probably not. Your brain makes too many connections for that to be technically doable in time. Looping back, did you know that for every person you fall in love with and accommodate into your life, you lose two close friends? I thought that was ridiculous but then I thought about it and it was true, once again. Loop back around again, I wonder if you laid out a grid of all the synapses in your brain, would it make a sort of fractal pattern? Would it have mathematical neatness or would it be pretty messy? It would be cool if my thoughts could form a very detailed turkey, but mathematical. I wonder how my legs would look in white leggings.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 17, 2014)

my cosplay for an upcoming convention is so bad lol


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 17, 2014)

I WANT A GF


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> The cicadas in Harvest Moon make me want to jump off a cliff.



Omg, and I thought I was the only one..
I hate it so much in Harvest Moon


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> I WANT A GF



#1 
How old are you?
#2
Do you want one FOR THE SAKE OF HAVING ONE,
or do you have someone in mind?

If your answer to #1 is 1 - 12 years old, NO
If your answer to #2 is yes, 
DDDDDD:


----------



## toxapex (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish those Kid Icarus cards would've been sold in the US...


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 17, 2014)

uhhh.... ok.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 17, 2014)

How did I get so drunk


off of so little.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

mayeb its loav
amybe its pbg
idunnk


----------



## Mariah (Jul 18, 2014)

They've been doing this photoshoot for hours.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 18, 2014)

i wonder what evil schemes mariah is planning


----------



## Mariah (Jul 18, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i wonder what evil schemes mariah is planning



Nothing. I'm no schemer.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish that stuff didn't give me anxiety cause it makes everything else feel better.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

terrified of going back to school in fall. have to take math. utterly petrified. im going to fail.

dont wanna grow up. wanna sit here at home doing nothing for the rest of my life until i rot

this commission isnt going to do itself but i really dont feel like doing it


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

WHY CAN I NOT MAKE NICE SIGSSSSS
DHQHD ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

How many oranges do I have in my fridge?


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 18, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> How many oranges do I have in my fridge?



You keep oranges in your fridge? I keep them in the fruit bowl.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Can't stand spending money. But it's for a tattoo and I think that deserves a larger investment because it's on my body forever. I'll dig through my mad money and see if I can spare the blow to my bank account.
> 
> _Good tattoos ain't cheap, and cheap tattoos ain't good!_
> 
> ...



I wouldn't because I'm asexual and I wouldn't feel happy sharing a bed with anyone really


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jul 18, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You keep oranges in your fridge? I keep them in the fruit bowl.



You use a fruit bowl? I just put them on the counter or the fridge


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

is everyone 12.


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> is everyone 12.



*I'm 12 ;D*


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 18, 2014)

when I close my eyes when I'm in the shower, I always think a murderer is suddenly going to appear in front of me when I open them


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> *I'm 12 ;D*



oh god

i don't belong here lol.


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

MY DOG KEEPS FARTING OUT OF FEAR OF THE VACCUM CLEANER


----------



## Kildor (Jul 18, 2014)

If the Illuminati starts with I, and I is in the English alphabet with the letter J, and Jeremy and Justin's name starts with a J, therefore... 

I know what you're up to, Jubs and Jeremy.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 18, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> when I close my eyes when I'm in the shower, I always think a murderer is suddenly going to appear in front of me when I open them



When I was young I used to think a ghost was behind me when I would open my eyes.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 18, 2014)

put them in the fridge and then they can last forever tho


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

pro-Russian insurgents were the ones who shot down MH17.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 18, 2014)

how do i patch the hole in my roof?
the tbt exchange rate has gone so high it busted a hole in my roof.

Should i make toast? i do like toast


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 18, 2014)

WonderK said:


> pro-Russian insurgents were the ones who shot down MH17.



Yeah, I'm kinda thinking the same thing especially now I just found out that the plane crashed in a pro-Russian area. Also I heard there was a family which had people killed in both Malaysian flight crashes so I'm feeling sorry for them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> how do i patch the hole in my roof?
> the tbt exchange rate has gone so high it busted a hole in my roof.
> 
> Should i make toast? i do like toast



Yes, yes you should


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to talk to someone


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 18, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I want to talk to someone



You can talk to me if you like or your dog (do you have a dog? Idk)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 18, 2014)

The girl working in the toystore was very pretty, plus she smelled really nice.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

looking at disneyscreencaps, especially for frozen, is cathartic.
im sure when i look for WIR stuff ill get really excited lol


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2014)

extremely exhausted, yet I won't go to bed, even though my body is screaming at me.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

I really wanna talk to you some more...


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

I did volunteering at a hospital today. I did 4 hours worth of typing and paperwork non-stop.
Super exhausted!


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

IM DOWNLOADING TOMODACHI LIFE
*squeals*
Cleaning the entire house for 7 dollars was totally worth it


----------



## Mariah (Jul 19, 2014)

How come every Catdog episode has to do with them going inside themselves?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 19, 2014)

Who needs magic when you've got guns?

Edit : 

I am so freaking bad.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

I want eggs I want eggs I WANT EGGS


----------



## mob (Jul 19, 2014)

what the heck?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Mariah said:


> How come every Catdog episode has to do with them going inside themselves?



True.

This roti is good.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

I got killed in Mafia dangit


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

that one day of mild happiness sure took a toll on me, cant seem to get out of my pit even for a minute now
i wonder what screencaps ill use for my next sigs


----------



## Pirate (Jul 19, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

Really thirsty right now. Trying to quench thirst with a jar of pickles. ...I _think_ it's working...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Really thirsty right now. Trying to quench thirst with a jar of pickles. ...I _think_ it's working...



oooooh yum, i actually love doing that.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?194494-Ever-had-weird-thoughts
Mine was created before this but apparently mine sucks. ;-;


----------



## easpa (Jul 19, 2014)

I like my friends a lot but I'm a lot happier when I'm not talking to them every day


----------



## Keitara (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm sad.
 I want to see more lovey dovey scenes of Livius and Nike [Soredemo Sekai wa Utsukushii]
 I can't get enough!!


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 19, 2014)

holy **** fabric cutters are serious business


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm wondering when the new season of Gravity Falls will air.


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2014)

there aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 19, 2014)

u can make the word sex twice w/ the username xstarryeyesx


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2014)

Every time I watch Ed, Edd n Eddy I think they're all in purgatory.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Why can't I draw?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 20, 2014)

Roleplaying irl seems really hard. 

I'm gonna accidentally hug my boyfriend or something. And that will be alarmingly out of character.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2014)

Why does eveyone hate me in real life and online .-. 
Why am
I so subconscious ;;
Why can't I sleep?
Why won't my mommy buy me a 3ds.
Why am I lonly 
Why is my cat sexy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why am so ugly 2


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 20, 2014)

@Luckpinch
not evryone hates you
yes I bet ur cat is sexy


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> @Luckpinch
> not evryone hates you
> yes I bet ur cat is sexy



Ty


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 20, 2014)

my friend gave me her iphone for my dad to fix because it randomly turned off and wouldn't turn back on, but I got it to turn on. Now idk if I should go to her house and give it to her or not. Probably not, since it's midnight


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

i wish i was sleeping. havent i cried enough to tire myself out?
do i really want to be up for two more hours? no. will i be? perhaps.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

Why is this a thing?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why is this a thing?



why would you show me this mariah
im cry

owl city has a really special effect on me. i dont know where i wouldve been without that song tonight.
im so glad it exists.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 20, 2014)

_Why is my precious rocket ship drifting off into deep space?
Why am I'm reaching you with the coordinates of the abandon space station?_
*WHY WHY WHY?!*


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 20, 2014)

oh my god i just remembered i have school tomorrow after a two week break and 0/3 assignments done _*yolo*_


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 20, 2014)

There's an infection in the side of my finger and it's gone kinda numb... maybe I should deal with it


----------



## Beary (Jul 20, 2014)

*Why is Mariah so nice in my Tomodachi life game?
WHY IS SHE DATING PROFESSOR OAK?*


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 20, 2014)

That MK7 music is drilling itself into my brain. Why am I not turning it off? I'm so bad at it. Hate the Special cup. Took me hours to get a three-star ranking on it in 50cc. Trying to get three-star ranking on it and Shell cup in 100cc. Won't go to 150cc until I get those two done. Must have 3 stars. On everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope selling 50 DA points for 5,000 TBT is fair
I hope I get offers
I want Collectables 
I wanna feel loved


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> why would you show me this mariah
> im cry
> 
> owl city has a really special effect on me. i dont know where i wouldve been without that song tonight.
> im so glad it exists.


They also have this.
And this.
And this.
And this.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 22, 2014)

one day I'm gonna be a tornado chaser and I'll slap a saddle on them andhold on for dear life


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 22, 2014)

"Can you even imagine what it's like to glue your eyes completely shut?" 

Thanks for the stunning visual, Gaston. I needed that before bed.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 22, 2014)

I JUST POSTED AFTER MARIAH SAYING SUCKASSSSSSSSSSSSS LMAOOO

IM DYING SHE PROBABLY LIKE WTH IS WRONG WITH U


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

I cracked my head open when I was two (it was bad for two), how did I live?


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I hope selling 50 DA points for 5,000 TBT is fair
> I hope I get offers
> I want Collectables
> I wanna feel loved



Last time DA points were traded, it was 50 points for 50TBT bells.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 22, 2014)

i screw up words a lot
i have lovely friends
also getting your love interest to friendship level 7 in rf4 takes too much damn time


----------



## Beary (Jul 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i screw up words a lot
> i have lovely friends
> also getting your love interest to friendship level 7 in rf4 takes too much damn time



Figure out their favorite gift
And just spend like 3 hours playing


----------



## toastia (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooray for Jelly Donuts!


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 22, 2014)

I still cant believe I thought his staff was chocolate milk on my computer lmao Go harder we can't  3weee3eeee Plate nintey Nine


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 22, 2014)

kiss me, you fool.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I could talk about some movies/games without everything I say being a spoiler


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

So I finally got around to getting *Fire Emblem: Awakening* the other day, and I'm enjoying it so far (I play in "n00b mode" though lol), but I'm a bit disappointed that some of the characters can't marry, or at least have friendly supports. 

Like for example; Stahl and Gaius. Gaius loves sweets and Stahl loves... food in general. So I was looking forward to seeing what kind of supports they would have... until I learned that they can't. ಠ_ಠ


I _did_ get to see a very brief interaction between the two of them in the barracks, though. It went something like:



> *Stahl:* Why so cheery? Did they serve your favorite breakfast?
> 
> *Gaius:* Nope. I always smile when I'm chewing... Hey, you want some of these bonbons?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 22, 2014)

my mom said i could get a chinchilla


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Bravely default is fun!


----------



## Beary (Jul 22, 2014)

A yoga instructor called me cute because I wasn't folding the blanket correctly
wtf I'm almost 13


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> A yoga instructor called me cute because I wasn't folding the blanket correctly
> wtf I'm almost 13



Depending on how it was said, that's.. kinda creepy. ಠ_ಠ;


----------



## Mariah (Jul 22, 2014)

One more hour until I can bake my peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 22, 2014)

Working with relatives is the worst.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to watch a movie, but when I'm watching a movie by myself I get all weird about it. Like. I can't stay still.


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to play a link game
but I'm so bad at them hnnnnng


----------



## Jollian (Jul 23, 2014)

Today I woke up at 6pm and now I'm not sleepy


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

id ont know if he likes me i mean id ont think so and my fantroll is boring and i cant draw and why do i tilt my head? i wanna cut but someone might see it and its 4:35 am and im not tired and i cant do anything and i hate myself and i dont wanna do it and asdfjkhksd


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> id ont know if he likes me i mean id ont think so and my fantroll is boring and i cant draw and why do i tilt my head? i wanna cut but someone might see it and its 4:35 am and im not tired and i cant do anything and i hate myself and i dont wanna do it and asdfjkhksd



Woah there Mango, you got a lot on your plate, I have seen your art and it is good. Tilting the head is a natural thing, I do it too. I cant help much with the cutting but you can PM me and we can talk about anything, anything at all. It is 1:44 am I am semi tired but I getcha... was up til 5 am the other day for no reason. No matter what you are an amazing, wonderful, brilliant individual who is a great artist and a great human being :3


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 23, 2014)

All dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 23, 2014)

Baller is the member of the year and a god amongst men.


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

Im thirstyyyy


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Im thirstyyyy


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


>



YOU'RE NOT HELPINGGG


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

i hope today goes well.

my new wildstar guild is really nice and makes me feel good.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Is there any possible way to create a land shark?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Is there any possible way to create a land shark?



Yes,


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Yes,



Ermahgod! Run for your lives


----------



## Marii (Jul 23, 2014)

I just contemplated whether or not I should order food, but I just remembered I'm in the middle of cooking, anyway. I can be a real airhead sometimes... lol.
(This is a cool thread.)


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 23, 2014)

my hair keeps getting stuck on the clippy thing on my bra strap that makes it go criscross! It gets caught on my couch all the time too..D:


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

I washed my dog in the backyard.
I regret nothing.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 23, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> kiss me, you fool.



When I read this, I instantly looked up at your Avatar...


----------



## Jollian (Jul 23, 2014)

there's a thunderstorm and I really hope the power doesn't go out


----------



## Beary (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm scared of IRC


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 23, 2014)

I was staring at a bird for a half hour and the bird stared back for 5 of those minutes. Birds are so cute oh my god. Now im staring at the sky and im thinking about how big the atmosphere is and how high you have to go up to till you reach space. I feel so small.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Jollian said:


> there's a thunderstorm and I really hope the power doesn't go out



dude we have a thunderstorm too
R U IN JOISEY
and yeah our power went out for like 3 hours this morning and iwas pissed


----------



## Jollian (Jul 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> dude we have a thunderstorm too
> R U IN JOISEY
> and yeah our power went out for like 3 hours this morning and iwas pissed


nah I'm in NEW YOIK! 
it looks like it's passing us tho i think we got lucky


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Jollian said:


> nah I'm in NEW YOIK!
> it looks like it's passing us tho i think we got lucky



We're facing this together, fellow NEW YOIKER.

I can't believe I haven't picked up the accent yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw shoot it's *POURING*. It's coming through the mesh.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> We're facing this together, fellow NEW YOIKER.
> 
> I can't believe I haven't picked up the accent yet.
> 
> ...


ehe i don't have the accent either, I actually live farther upstate not in the city. 

I wish you luck citizen *salutes*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Jollian said:


> ehe i don't have the accent either, I actually live farther upstate not in the city.
> 
> I wish you luck citizen *salutes*


I live in queens, and I never met someone with "that accent".
I salute you too!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

Why am I so frustrated when it has been an ok day


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 24, 2014)

things are looking up.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 24, 2014)

I've been getting worse. I should be happy but I'm just not able to be that way.


----------



## easpa (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm pretty happy these last few days because I've been medication-free for the first time in twelve years since my check-up on Tuesday!


----------



## Beary (Jul 24, 2014)

The 'Real Cost' smoking ads are soooo creepy.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know why but I'm extra cheery today. Maybe it's the medicine.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 24, 2014)

why do i have to study


----------



## Beary (Jul 24, 2014)

My dog is so cute and fuzzy


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 24, 2014)

Why are my fish such stupids? I had to rescue the orange one from somehow getting stuck UNDER the castle...


----------



## Mariah (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope my dorm room is big enough for my DDR pad.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 24, 2014)

i have some kind of goddamn infection and it is driving me up a _wall_
why this


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 24, 2014)

My back hurts. I really need to get down to 120 lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 24, 2014)

I kind of want to just put on the clothes I got and sit around in them. I love the way they look and the way they make me feel.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 24, 2014)

If I had known earlier that it had affected me this much, maybe things would've been different.
Sounds a lot cuter than I'd imagined.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)

Willow, why do you keep trying to play hide-n-seek with me at night? You look like a highligher.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 25, 2014)

Do I get them one big present and a small one, or lots of small ones, or maybe like a medium one and a few small ones?

Quit having birthdays, people. I'm trying to keep up.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2014)

I think I miss you and I feel kinda pathetic cause I still hardly know you.


----------



## matt (Jul 25, 2014)

Does she really love me? Or is she saying that to make me feel happier...


----------



## easpa (Jul 25, 2014)

So I'm going for a rare day out in town with friends but I'm afraid I'll see lots of people from school around the place. It's not like they're going to try starting anything with me or anything like that, but I'd still prefer not having to see them outside school. ahh well, it can't be helped


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know how this is going to work out. It has the potential to end badly.


----------



## Beary (Jul 25, 2014)

Why do I like hugging so much when I'm claustrophobic around people?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know you. I don't care to know you.


----------



## Luxanna (Jul 25, 2014)

Ugh florida is to hot I miss the cool breeze of new jersey. At least nj was free of flying roaches @__________@


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 25, 2014)

Would be cool if everyday appliances had level up mechanics like videogames. Think of a coffeemaker that after 100 cups of regular coffee, can suddenly also make cappuchino. That be dy-no-mite.


----------



## Titi (Jul 25, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Do I get them one big present and a small one, or lots of small ones, or maybe like a medium one and a few small ones?
> 
> Quit having birthdays, people. I'm trying to keep up.



I always give the biggest presents because I know they get opened first.
Besides I love wrapping big presents.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

I want ramen. o3o/)


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 25, 2014)

ive always imagined "//shot" as someone getting a sudden nosebleed for some reason. I know what it actually means, but when I first read it I just picture someone getting an extreme comical anime nosebleed and idk why this is the first thing to pop in my mind from "//shot"


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Do I get them one big present and a small one, or lots of small ones, or maybe like a medium one and a few small ones?
> 
> Quit having birthdays, people. I'm trying to keep up.



Big. I like to see the smile on the person's face as they try to guess what it is. It makes me feel happy, and it's something that people never really have done for me. 


I should really head to the city one day. Just take the train, and just roam around. Nothing but walking.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 25, 2014)

Nidalee said:


> Ugh florida is to hot I miss the cool breeze of new jersey. At least nj was free of flying roaches @__________@



Ahahah, I live in Florida. I feel ya, although I'd probably freeze to death up in Joisey.


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2014)

I should do some sit ups...but im lazy ;-;


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 25, 2014)

**** CNN.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2014)

The one day I plan on leaving the house, it rains.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 25, 2014)

Mariah said:


> The one day I plan on leaving the house, it rains.



Karma.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Karma.



Didn't rain yet though. It's just on the Sunday forecast.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, okay.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 25, 2014)

Nidalee said:


> Ugh florida is to hot I miss the cool breeze of new jersey. At least nj was free of flying roaches @__________@



I just moved to Florida a few weeks ago, and I completely agree! It's too hot.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

i hope you say yes


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

He's so unfairly, stupidly, and totally attractive. 

I'm going to bury myself alive.


----------



## Neth (Jul 26, 2014)

Is the force really a finite source or did Darth Bane implement the 'Rule of Two' for political reasons?


----------



## Nkosazana (Jul 26, 2014)

What do sloths dream about?


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

GODANGIT FIRENINJA WHY


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Sulli is hot.


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

I dunwanna paaaaack
I don't care if we're going tomorrow make someone pack for meeeee


----------



## rubyy (Jul 26, 2014)

XXIV said:


> Sulli is hot.



apparently she's pregnant that's why she's having a break ahahahahahaha rumours


----------



## Luxanna (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish someone would suggest a cool pwp instead of whitney ghetto streetlight


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

This Coca Cola bottle makes me feel like a giant with this size.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> apparently she's pregnant that's why she's having a break ahahahahahaha rumours


Omfg.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

nightmares suck. being depressed sucks


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

These bread rolls are delicious.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope we make it to 20k.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sometimes...I just wanna sleep and never wake up...


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 26, 2014)

Some members of the Vancouver Parks & Recreation Board are complete and utter morons.


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

I really wanna hide in the freezer


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

SO HAPPY I GOT THIS TATTOO THING FINALIZED. 

INK IT ON ME, CHIEF.


----------



## Blood (Jul 26, 2014)

i have a huge headache and i am really congested


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

^ Their username makes me think of periods. I'm sorry. v.v
I hope they get better soon.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

*Im black and i DONT LIKE KFC *****ES. sorry its 1:09, i sniffed smarties*


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Is it strange that i actually watch videos about cannibal cases? I've gotta thing for mystery, horror, and criminal justice. I feel like im messed up or smt cuz of that lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Is it strange that i actually watch videos about cannibal cases? I've gotta thing for mystery, horror, and criminal justice. I feel like im messed up or smt cuz of that lol



As long as you don't _become_ one, I think it's fine.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> As long as you don't _become_ one, I think it's fine.



XD i dont think i'll ever become one o-o


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Is it strange that i actually watch videos about cannibal cases? I've gotta thing for mystery, horror, and criminal justice. I feel like im messed up or smt cuz of that lol


Have you heard of Issei Sagawa? His case is disturbing.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Have you heard of Issei Sagawa? His case is disturbing.



I watched a video about that guy! XD yea some of the photos were very disturbing but oddly i couldnt help but reading more on it. Plus they didnt even take him to prison, or they tried but his parents got him out.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> I watched a video about that guy! XD yea some of the photos were very disturbing but oddly i couldnt help but reading more on it. Plus they didnt even take him to prison, or they tried but his parents got him out.


Yeah, that's what's most disturbing to me, the fact that he's not in prison and even got treated like a celebrity. I don't think it's messed up that you're interested in that stuff though, I'm really into criminology and psychology myself heh.


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

im fearful of villagers moving over my flowers so i decided to put them in nooks and crannys of my town ;;


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Yeah, that's what's most disturbing to me, the fact that he's not in prison and even got treated like a celebrity. I don't think it's messed up that you're interested in that stuff though, I'm really into criminology and psychology myself heh.



Yea ikr! I was actually thinking about majoring in criminology but my parents probably wouldnt like it.


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

my favorite kk slider song is kk disco


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

My fav song from kk slider is Bubblegum kk!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

I think I'm getting back into something and I'm not at all happy about that. 





Sa-chan said:


> Is it strange that i actually watch videos about cannibal cases? I've gotta thing for mystery, horror, and criminal justice. I feel like im messed up or smt cuz of that lol



Honey, no. There's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

cannibalism is the best thing like how a lot of cannibals talk about why they did it or cannibalism is so interesting also horror ive never been able to get into a lot of horror because a lot of the new "horror" is not very scary tbh


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> cannibalism is the best thing like how a lot of cannibals talk about why they did it or cannibalism is so interesting also horror ive never been able to get into a lot of horror because a lot of the new "horror" is not very scary tbh



Ah ikr u.u its so interesting to know what/why the did it.(eating ppls) haha and horror nowadays is all the same old same old ya know?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> I think I'm getting back into something and I'm not at all happy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe that made my day(well night but ya know)


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> cannibalism is the best thing like how a lot of cannibals talk about why they did it or cannibalism is so interesting also horror ive never been able to get into a lot of horror because a lot of the new "horror" is not very scary tbh



"Cannibalism is the best thing." 

Hm. 

Wanna give it a shot sometime?


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> "Cannibalism is the best thing."
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Wanna give it a shot sometime?



ok maybe i worded that wrong
cannibalism is a very interesting thing.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> ok maybe i worded that wrong
> cannibalism is a very interesting thing.



Oh, foiled again. 

Why is it so interesting? Have you ever wanted to eat a person?


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Oh, foiled again.
> 
> Why is it so interesting? Have you ever wanted to eat a person?



personally, i've wondered what it would be like. why would a person would want to eat another person so much? or why they like the taste of human flesh so much, how they hide it, how they lived with it so long and how it became a normal routine to them?
that's what interests me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 27, 2014)

Mariah is going to fall in love with me right now!


----------



## Beary (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm scared


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> personally, i've wondered what it would be like. why would a person would want to eat another person so much? or why they like the taste of human flesh so much, how they hide it, how they lived with it so long and how it became a normal routine to them?
> that's what interests me.



I always thought it was kind of a fetish thing. Or a symbolism thing. It's like eating the heart out of something- you're devouring their entire life and everything that makes them tick. On a less- metaphorical level, you're also taking a person and lowering them to the status of 'food' or prey and it's like- becoming the predator of predators. Plus it's taboo. Some people like that.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Choosing 1999 Mode is the worst mistake I have ever done.


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I always thought it was kind of a fetish thing. Or a symbolism thing. It's like eating the heart out of something- you're devouring their entire life and everything that makes them tick. On a less- metaphorical level, you're also taking a person and lowering them to the status of 'food' or prey and it's like- becoming the predator of predators. Plus it's taboo. Some people like that.


huh. i've thought of it that way too, but i've never thought of it on a "i am a mighty predator" level.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

Blood said:


> huh. i've thought of it that way too, but i've never thought of it on a "i am a mighty predator" level.



Apparently, humans taste like veal. A bit stringy, though. 

I could say more on the subject but I feel like I'd be getting into some- weird fetish crap you're probably better off without knowing.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2014)

All I've ever been is terrible. Can't do anything right. Can't shut up. Why am I even posting this? Stupid attention beggar.


----------



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

hamlet wants to move into my town but i dont really know if i want him to
i mean hes cute and all
but i could have a way cuter villager


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> All I've ever been is terrible. Can't do anything right. Can't shut up. Why am I even posting this? Stupid attention beggar.



nooooo don't think like that.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

When will I look more appealing?

When will people stop calling me a trans boy. I'm clearly biologically female.
When will people not make fun of me when I get sensitive about that topic.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2014)

It kinda bugs me how I socialize with next to nobody irl yet it doesn't even bother me. I need some friends.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 28, 2014)

Please donate to the help a Hox foundation. We except TBT or collectibles, thank you.


----------



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

when will people stop saying your biological sex and gender identity are the same thing


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm too f*ing sleepy for 3:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Titi (Jul 28, 2014)

If Hitler had The Sims there would have been no Holocaust.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder what's in that closet?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 28, 2014)

it'd be nice to have at least one person to talk to about things


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I'm getting that tattoo in a particularly painful place because I feel like I need to earn it to wear it. I'm looking forward to the pain being somewhat cathartic.

Maybe. 

I'm scared.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 29, 2014)

you said no

what do i do now


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I hungry or just bored...


----------



## Mariah (Jul 30, 2014)

This chick is bull****.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

How come I still haven't tried Pretzel M&Ms?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This chick is bull****.


What even.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 30, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> What even.



There's no way she's for real.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This chick is bull****.



She seems like she's trying way too hard.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 30, 2014)

don't leeeeeeaveeee.



Mariah said:


> This chick is bull****.



ow, the edge.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This chick is bull****.



How does she even have followers with this crap?


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 30, 2014)

I want to go downstairs to get food from the kitchen but I don't want to put pants on.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 30, 2014)

I miss Swapnote.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)

Hilary Duff is only 26.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 30, 2014)

sojin said:


> Hilary Duff is only 26.



what


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

I wish my mom and I were closer.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 30, 2014)

I want some vegan Bacon...It's good.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 30, 2014)

i spilled my gd drink all over the floor. 

now the floor smells like alcohol. 

THANKS, GRAVITY YOU SOB.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

I miss you already, I get attached too easily.


----------



## Hot (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder how long it takes for a report to get through.

Like ****.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 31, 2014)

why is mariah stalking me


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

I wish my laptop and I could fit in the refrigerator.


----------



## Sumemr (Jul 31, 2014)

I just want to play this game with my friends omg
computer can u not 
pls work already ffs
i hate my antivirus sht wtf


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Deaths in the shelling of Gaza market is enraging me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 31, 2014)

I just like masks with stars on them. WHY DID THE DUCKS IMPRINT ON ME. ohgod i just fly by a chinese festivale. why is isle hurricane so dead oj wlah 9,i zuth yew mzrceh MZRI ZNGELZ i dont know anymore


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 31, 2014)

arcade fire is beyond fantastic live. dancing around to live music while confetti falls over you is one of the best feelings.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

My birthday is next week and I have no IRL friends to celebrate with me


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

People on here are cute.


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 31, 2014)

Finished my dumb Tokyo Ghoul fanart! The mask wasn't hard to draw like I thought it would be, and I'm pretty happy with how the sketch turned out.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My birthday is next week and I have no IRL friends to celebrate with me



Same here.  (your birthday is the day before mine )


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

He didn't have to die so soon. Why did he drink so much. I'll miss him. I'm sure he would miss him, too.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

_GIVE ME BACK MY BULLETS_


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

A gigantic beetle flew into my house and I can't see where it landed >.< This is going to make me paranoid for the rest of the night


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 1, 2014)

probably shouldn't have drank this much. probably.

also why are so many of my friends getting married? like wtf god please stop. but also don't stop because you have open bars so never stop getting married please.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

lol 69 pages


----------



## Alyx (Aug 1, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> A gigantic beetle flew into my house and I can't see where it landed >.< This is going to make me paranoid for the rest of the night



Just think "how many bells can I sell this thing for"


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2014)

JESUUUUS
I want cheeseburger 
Swag
Fml


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 1, 2014)

...Jake wanting a cheeseburger has dramatically influenced me to want a cheeseburger.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> probably shouldn't have drank this much. probably.
> 
> also why are so many of my friends getting married? like wtf god please stop. but also don't stop because you have open bars so never stop getting married please.



Because you attended the wedding you may also be expected to attend baby showers and once your friends start having kids, you'll face the realization that most likely everyone's doing adult things and you're just kinda standing there like "lol when did this happen". 

I know from personal experience. 

_So many babies. _


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 1, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Because you attended the wedding you may also be expected to attend baby showers and once your friends start having kids, you'll face the realization that most likely everyone's doing adult things and you're just kinda standing there like "lol when did this happen".
> 
> I know from personal experience.
> 
> _So many babies. _




are there open bars at baby showers? to gogole

- - - Post Merge - - -

google


----------



## Naiad (Aug 1, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Same here.  (your birthday is the day before mine )



My birthday is actually on the Fourth, but we're celebrating it on the third. (Last year one of my acquaintances had her birthday the same day as mine, so no one showed up to my birthday party ; o ; )


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

There's some weird faint beeping noise but it's so faint I can't tell if it's real or if it's just my ear being stupid.


----------



## Alyx (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm creeped out because I keep hearing sirens there are no sirens


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> are there open bars at baby showers? to gogole
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> google



They're generally awkward. 

It will also be the dumbest people you know, too. The ones that get pregnant. Because for whatever reason, stupid breeds easily. I feel so bad for so many children rn.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 1, 2014)

so these past couple of weeks, someone's mom keeps calling my number thinking I'm someone named "Luke" and always leaves voicemails asking about my ("Luke's") whereabouts. I always miss the calls too, and I didn't want to call back, so I iMessaged them. here's to hoping they finally figured out I'm not Luke...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2014)

Why won't I stop playing Animal Crossing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why do people think Tomodachi Life is gay?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does people love Hitman?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 1, 2014)

_Why do I keep watching Kamen Rider and Super Sentai?_
_How come I never played Animal Crossing for a week?_


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder if people picture me as Kanye West because of my avatar..


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I wonder if people picture me as Kanye West because of my avatar..



Lol imagine if people actually thought a Kanye West doppelg?nger was on TBT?

Anyway, why the hell is there garbage trucks outside? Garbage day was yesterday, and I want some peace.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 1, 2014)

DIGIMON ADVENTURE 03
I AM ACTUALLY HYPED
HOLY ****


----------



## Saylor (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone ate all my cookies.


----------



## matt (Aug 1, 2014)

The train now approaching platform 3 is the 13:43 first great Western service to Bristol Temple Meads; calling at Severn tunnel junction, filton Abbey wood, bath spa and Bristol Temple Meads. This service is formed of 3 coaches. Platform 3 for the 13:43 first great Western service to Bristol Temple Meads,


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 1, 2014)

I need to get to Bagool's castle.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

does mariah secretely like me


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 1, 2014)

I haven't updated my DA for almost a year oops.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 1, 2014)

THERE IS A GNAT IN MY ROOM AND I CANT KILL IT


----------



## vanielle (Aug 1, 2014)

I really wish people weren't rude wow


----------



## Jollian (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm like 65% sure most of my rl friends hate me, but I don't even care anymore


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> I haven't updated my DA for almost a year oops.



I really like the art in your signature.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> does mariah secretely like me



omg you got banned again


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 2, 2014)

I wish my dad would go to sleep so I could have the last ice cream cone.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 2, 2014)

my hair has been so on point the past like 3 days


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 2, 2014)

Why's it that when you're not looking for something, it's EVERYWHERE, but the second you actually need it, it's nowhere to be found!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

I've seen too many tier five villagers in one day.


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 2, 2014)

I found my tablet pen and got around to making my own avatar! So exciting, I know.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

One of my friends asked me out today and I'm still in shock.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 2, 2014)

Why are sour cream & onion Lays so irresistible? I seriously finished a whole bag in under 48 hours... And I'm currently having to restrain myself from opening the other bag. Urgh.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm paranoid as hell! 'Get the feeling everyone hates me.. 9.6


----------



## Naiad (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm going to force the cute guy at the library to wish me Happy Birthday tomorrow. (My birthday is on Monday tho UwU)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler: This was me just a moment ago










I just finished a chocolate "Ensure" drink, and **slurping noises** _it's so gooooood_. (so good - in fact - that when I went to type [/center], I started to type [/chocolate])



Spoiler: BONUS GIF







(had to be done)​


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 2, 2014)

nobody's home to make me wear pants. 

f*ing yes.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Spoiler: This was me just a moment ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you alright? Jesus.


The one day I had stuff planned, it rains.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 2, 2014)

im going to have ice cream for breakfast


----------



## Cudon (Aug 2, 2014)

One of you ****s better ping now or I'm gonna have a mental breakdown.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Why do earbud strings taste like earwax? They weren't in my ears...

Is this so, like, dogs don't chew on them?


----------



## Blood (Aug 2, 2014)

i want goose and curt to leave theyre both like 100% unoriginal please leave and enter the void or go somewhere else


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope they're available soon.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

How do people eat McDonalds everyday and live?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> How do people eat McDonalds everyday and live?



I did that for a year with a friend, lmaoooooooo. Don't try it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

sojin said:


> I did that for a year with a friend, lmaoooooooo. Don't try it.



omfg are you alright?


----------



## vanielle (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm really happy that so many people here like shingeki no kyojin and i have no idea why


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> omfg are you alright?



I am. We are lucky that we don't gain a lot of weight from eating junk food.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2014)

vanielle said:


> I'm really happy that so many people here like shingeki no kyojin and i have no idea why



me too tbh. ~sense of community~


----------



## vanielle (Aug 2, 2014)

I also have a literal dream(ie)boat in my signature //slaps knee at pun


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> me too tbh. ~sense of community~



Generally happy that people like anime here.
Most people i know irl would look at me like im crazy when i talk about anime.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Generally happy that people like anime here.
> Most people i know irl would look at me like im crazy when i talk about anime.



I only have one other friend irl who even watches anime so I know how you feel. the struggle is very real.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 2, 2014)

I think I accidentally got into a fight with a cat outside? There was hissing.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 3, 2014)

basically school takes in on tuesday, I had two books to read and I've only “read” one. they're audible books bc i'm lazy and the second book is 10 hours long and i basically need to finish the book but it's so boring i can't deal. i'm prob gonna go back to procrastinating now woe is me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

gosh that's a pile of words, do me a favor and don't read it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 3, 2014)

i get my dragons to 25, im halfway to expanding my lair, then i spend all my money on tinctures
then i buy another dragon and a name change scroll

and now im broke

_i was halfway to expanding my lair why does this happen to me_
trading TBT for flight rising treasure lmao...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 3, 2014)

The sky has been gray and cloudy for the past three to four days, but it won't even rain... Sky, do something!


----------



## Brackets (Aug 3, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> basically school takes in on tuesday, I had two books to read and I've only “read” one. they're audible books bc i'm lazy and the second book is 10 hours long and i basically need to finish the book but it's so boring i can't deal. i'm prob gonna go back to procrastinating now woe is me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> gosh that's a pile of words, do me a favor and don't read it



There's usually a plot summary for books on wiki


----------



## hoatheasian (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't wait for picture day tomorrow! School's starting soon, and I'm going to be a FRESHMAN!!! I hope high school is not as bad as a lot of people make it seem out to be like popularity is everything or you HAVE to be dating. I'm going to be in 10th grade honors so that's a little nerve wrecking but I'm so excited!!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a stomachache, and Kirby's Dream Land 2 is surprisingly not a breeze. I actually died a few times on Mr. Shine and Mr. Bright...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Aug 3, 2014)

Why does school have to start extremely early? It is only normal that students won't be able to get their 8 hours of sleep with all the homework that they give. If they think that more could be done if they start early, won't it be counter productive since students are really sleepy and nothing would be going in their heads anyways so they would be deprived from their sleep and go to school early for nothing.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Why does school have to start extremely early? It is only normal that students won't be able to get their 8 hours of sleep with all the homework that they give. If they think that more could be done if they start early, won't it be counter productive since students are really sleepy and nothing would be going in their heads anyways so they would be deprived from their sleep and go to school early for nothing.


I was thinking about this too. my school starts at 7:00 but we have to get there earlier if we need help or have to catch up with something cause it's the only time our teachers are ever available. I never get more than 6 hours of sleep at the most.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

I beat Kirby's Dream Land 2... as per usual in Kirby games, the final boss is a biiig difficulty spike from the rest of the game


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm ready to be a senior tbh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Lucy likes Chinchillas


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm on the path to getting braces. The brackets on my most back molars feel uncomfortable when I eat. I can't help but feel a bit excited for my straight teeth ; one of my molars is really out of place and looks really weird from the outside, not to mention my overbite.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> I'm on the path to getting braces. The brackets on my most back molars feel uncomfortable when I eat. I can't help but feel a bit excited for my straight teeth ; one of my molars is really out of place and looks really weird from the outside, not to mention my overbite.



I've got braces, too. One of my teeth is just completely BEHIND all of the others, so my teeth are being pushed apart to make space for it...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 3, 2014)

Omg I didn't know RWBY had come back on I need to go watch.


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I didn't know RWBY had come back on I need to go watch.



WAIT WHAT


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> WAIT WHAT



At least I think so, maybe I should actually check the website first lol.


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> At least I think so, maybe I should actually check the website first lol.



Just looked it up, It's premiering on the 24th on their website.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I have a stomachache, and Kirby's Dream Land 2 is surprisingly not a breeze. I actually died a few times on Mr. Shine and Mr. Bright...



I played kirby's adventure and they were pretty difficult.
(Im still stuck on the final boss!)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> I played kirby's adventure and they were pretty difficult.
> (Im still stuck on the final boss!)



Kirby's adventure/Nightmare in Dreamland final boss is just horrible >_< I feel your pain! lol


----------



## Brackets (Aug 3, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I was thinking about this too. my school starts at 7:00 but we have to get there earlier if we need help or have to catch up with something cause it's the only time our teachers are ever available. I never get more than 6 hours of sleep at the most.



WHAT?! 7am?! I've never heard of a school starting that early, that's ridiculous! I thought mine was too early starting at 8.45...


----------



## riummi (Aug 3, 2014)

Im pissed off at three people. One, not so much. Second, why the hell are you like this. Third, dont you even say a word to me. Argh -.-


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 3, 2014)

I want to die (No, I'm not a suicide person xD). NO, I don't want, but huh... I think that when somebody dies, he reappears as a baby, with other name, other life, other gender, other time... And... I think that would be cool to know what you will be in the other life, but... you will waste all the great experiencies that could happen and blah blah. The life is like a game, once you die, yo reappear, but maybe in another map with another character. I woul like to know what would be my next character, but I don't want to wait a lot of time since I die. But I don't want to commite suicide cause I think that is the most crazy thing ever.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

*Why did I ****ing forget to put my Jean flag up for the fireworks show.*


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 3, 2014)

The washing machine seems to be eating my socks...
So many lost socks q-q


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 3, 2014)

Why can't I find a flipping backstabber omg
dsflksdjfsdfs ;;


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

I NEED HEEEEELPPPP
photoshop y u mess up my siggies smh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 3, 2014)

Zzzz...


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

Annachie said:


> WHAT?! 7am?! I've never heard of a school starting that early, that's ridiculous! I thought mine was too early starting at 8.45...


oh I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way haha. all my friends from out of state start at least an hour or two later, I always thought 7:00 was ridiculously early.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

*We're getting married.* We're getting married. _Married._ 

Oh god it still feels so weird to say it. _My fiancee._ It freaks me out in a good way. I think.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

im so hungry


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

omg after not being able to shower for like two days, the shower i just took felt ****ing euphoric. 

never again.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> *We're getting married.* We're getting married. _Married._
> 
> Oh god it still feels so weird to say it. _My fiancee._ It freaks me out in a good way. I think.



Congrats, mister.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Congrats, mister.



sjglsg; thank you. 

I am still coming to terms with it. And gksjskghs; it's still really freaky.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> sjglsg; thank you.
> 
> I am still coming to terms with it. And gksjskghs; it's still really freaky.


Got a strong feeling that you won't get used to it anytime soon. Don't worry, eventually you will.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 3, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> basically school takes in on tuesday, I had two books to read and I've only ?read? one. they're audible books bc i'm lazy and the second book is 10 hours long and i basically need to finish the book but it's so boring i can't deal. i'm prob gonna go back to procrastinating now woe is me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> gosh that's a pile of words, do me a favor and don't read it



status update: one day left, still 10 hours to listen. this is gonna be a long night hoh hoh. the reason I need this done by the first day of school is we have a test over our books on the first day. 

congrats on being a fianceeyyyy


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> *We're getting married.* We're getting married. _Married._
> 
> Oh god it still feels so weird to say it. _My fiancee._ It freaks me out in a good way. I think.



YAAAAAAS.
 you're a guy who dates guys right?? meep

CONGRATS ANYWAYS //scuttles

 SORRY IF IM MISTAKEN MY MEMORY IS BAD


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> YAAAAAAS.
> you're a guy who dates guys right?? meep
> 
> CONGRATS ANYWAYS //scuttles



WELL, WE'RE PLANNING ON GETTING MARRIED. Eventually. Hopefully when I finish up this degree. klsjgksjgsk


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> WELL, WE'RE PLANNING ON GETTING MARRIED. Eventually. Hopefully when I finish up this degree. klsjgksjgsk



YAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEY
that's fantastical lemme hug youuuu -glomp-
have a happy marriage and give me all your cake


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 4, 2014)

So I finally got around to "collecting" the kids in Fire Emblem: Awakening.. 

The one's I've recruited so far are Sully & Stahl's daughter, Kjelle, Sumia & Chrom's daughter, Cynthia... 
and Cordelia & my Avatar's daughter, Severa, _who is such a brat holy jeez_. Idk how Cordelia is so patient with her. ಠ_ಠ The little turd is already tricking me into buying her expensive clothes, too. _Grrr_.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

_Why did I change my icon again?_


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> _Why did I change my icon again?_



bc LUNA

- - - Post Merge - - -

i left all my homework thats due tomorrow at school haha lmao kill me


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

i hate finals


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

I have to pee but the bathroom is too far and there's a huge dead bug in the sink that nobody bothered to remove so im scared.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't want to sleep because it's too soon.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 4, 2014)

all hail akise


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> *We're getting married.* We're getting married. _Married._
> 
> Oh god it still feels so weird to say it. _My fiancee._ It freaks me out in a good way. I think.



congratulations!!! this brightened up my morning to see  i hope all goes well for you two!!

im really glad that commission is out of the way and i feel better about knowing more about the ultrasound im getting on wednesday

i just wish i had more goddamn cash in flight rising why am i always so poor
(hint hint its because i cant play the auction house strategically)


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't wait 3 years to get married after getting engaged pls
my sister did that and I'm still waiting


----------



## Isabella (Aug 4, 2014)

depression is really dumb


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

GET OFF THE COMPUTER I NEED PHOTOSHOP PRACTICE


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

how many more pages left ot study omg????


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

People don't get that I can't sleep at midnight because my stupid family will keep me awake for hours later... -_-


----------



## Beary (Aug 4, 2014)

I can fly


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

I feel so ignored and overlooked.


----------



## Alyx (Aug 4, 2014)

I actually feel like I want to die.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I actually feel like I want to die.



Hang in there! .u.



Spoiler: cheesy picture but whatever


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I actually feel like I want to die.



Please, think it over. Here, to cheer you up.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

i need water but im lazy


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

So my birthday cake came in today.



Spoiler


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> So my birthday cake came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This makes me reconsider opting out of getting a birthday cake this year.. lol *craving cake now*


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 5, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I actually feel like I want to die.


same tbh
also dysphoria and being trans is hell


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> This makes me reconsider opting out of getting a birthday cake this year.. lol *craving cake now*



I just realized that my name is on it x3 So much for keeping my real name a secret ; o ;


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> So my birthday cake came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So cute, and happy birthday!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 5, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> same tbh
> also *dysphoria and being trans is hell*



I can relate. ಠ_ಠ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I just realized that my name is on it x3 So much for keeping my real name a secret ; o ;



Don't worry - I'm sure everyone is too distracted by the delicious looking cake to really notice what's written on it


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 5, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I actually feel like I want to die.



me 2. 

Let's not though because life will probably do something tomorrow or eventually that will be good.


----------



## Alyx (Aug 5, 2014)

I think I can survive through this hell, it's been worse in the past, so I think I'll be okay. Stress is practically killing me though ):

@Lafiel that cake is gorgeous what kind of cake is it? what's the frosting? xD


----------



## toastia (Aug 5, 2014)

wtf why am i so boreed


----------



## vanielle (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm super duper happy ya


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 5, 2014)

i spent too much time making that thread it took lnger than i realized it would


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm getting a tooth extracted for my braces on Friday. It's a baby tooth that was supposed to come out, but didn't (which caused crowded teeth). Not too excited for that, it's not the single bit loose. This week has passed by way too quickly. 

On the bright side, I'm getting the actual braces on Saturday. Nobody wants an ugly overbite when they get older. I'm also getting school supplies that day. For some reason, I get a kick out of shopping for school supplies, I don't know why, I just enjoy it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I actually feel like I want to die.



me like 90% of the time
i feel u bro
we must stay strong,,


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

i need a new icon


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I think I can survive through this hell, it's been worse in the past, so I think I'll be okay. Stress is practically killing me though ):
> 
> @Lafiel that cake is gorgeous what kind of cake is it? what's the frosting? xD



It's Cookies and Cream with an _extremely_ small layer of chocolate cake. The frosting doesn't have a flavor uwu (At least, I don't think it does x3) The blue is coloured sugar.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

the struggle is real


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone ever goto the last page of brewster's cafe to see what the old threads were? It's much different o.o


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Does anyone ever goto the last page of brewster's cafe to see what the old threads were? It's much different o.o


I kinda like it, it seems like a lot of the older threads had more conversation.


----------



## Beary (Aug 5, 2014)

*blows up photoshop with tnt*


----------



## vanielle (Aug 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> *blows up photoshop with tnt*


the exact opposite usually happens to me; photoshop tends to blow me up with tnt


----------



## vanielle (Aug 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> *blows up photoshop with tnt*


the exact opposite usually happens to me; photoshop tends to blow me up with tnt


----------



## madokas (Aug 5, 2014)

im sleepy and should lay down soon!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

im feelin ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 6, 2014)

literally like 6 days until I get to go to Atlanta to meet up with a cute girl and hang out with my sister and stuff. I'm basically excited.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 6, 2014)

Staying up late, missing my boyfriend... *sigh* It's gonna be the longest 2 months of my life.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 6, 2014)

I just finished the first lesson in *Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone!*, and I'm surprised at how well I did!


Spoiler: It's not perfect - but it's better than I've ever done before










The perfectionist in me refuses to be satisfied with the result - I can see tons of flaws just from a short glance. But still - I've never been able to make something that good before, so I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

natalie tran is gr8


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 6, 2014)

When I die, donate my organs and just feed what's left of me to the birds in one of those sky burials. 

I think I'd like this meatsack body to serve some sort of purpose once I'm done with it.


----------



## nishiino (Aug 6, 2014)

sad


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys look at the Gaming thread. There's a thread anticipating the release of Wild World  (Or was it AC general discussion? w/e) It feels weird that this forum was around while I was in 4th grade


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

these damn dragons take too long to grow up


----------



## Naiad (Aug 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> these damn dragons take too long to grow up



OmFG  I was going to make a bad potato reference asdsfghjl;

the dragons are haunting me


----------



## Nage (Aug 6, 2014)

why is this guy selling ig bells at 5m/100tbt
like srs thats a lot
like poop
is he a duper?? omggg im like f?D?SA???  
and he offers to sell everything and anything???? omgmgomgomfdapdmspa like how do u even have everything
clrly hax


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 6, 2014)

just finished the wind rises and I cried so hard. hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> just finished the wind rises and I cried so hard. hauntingly beautiful.





Spoiler



y she have to die T_T


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2014)

Feeling less stressed out now.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 6, 2014)

MY MOUTH HURTS WHY HAVEN'T WISDOM TEETH EVOLVED OUT OF HUMANS YET


----------



## nard (Aug 6, 2014)

I really like my dog, but he hates me. WHY WORLD


----------



## matt (Aug 6, 2014)

An Olive Flounder fish is also known as a bast@rd Halibut.


Spoiler: Source of information



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_flounder


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 6, 2014)

School starts in 3 weeks. Well, here we go I guess.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2014)

_I should draw some more._


----------



## Brackets (Aug 6, 2014)

I should really start revising for my practical.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

idk what i wanna do rn and in life


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm getting a new backpack and blue fuzzy back pillow
my life is complete


----------



## nard (Aug 6, 2014)

I really need to throw up. Why did I eat all that garlic bread...


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I really need to throw up. Why did I eat all that garlic bread...



BECAUSE GARLIC BREAD IS OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

wHERE THE DUCK IS MY STYLUS??


----------



## Droogie (Aug 6, 2014)

My nine-year-old brother didn't know Jackie Chan was a real person.​


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 6, 2014)

I only have 10 episodes left but I can't muster up the energy to binge finish it. how did I become so weak doe???


----------



## squirtle (Aug 6, 2014)

bae has unbaed me. What have I done to become baeless.

i want pizza.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone teach me snow oh and call me back on acoustic pls


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 6, 2014)

ow, my ass. 

no, that doesn't mean what you think it means.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

i want da sushi


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ow, my ass.
> 
> no, that doesn't mean what you think it means.



what do we think it means?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Potatoes are cute.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Rotten potatoes are gross when you dig them up.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 7, 2014)

reeeeeeeeeeed robinnnnnn yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum~
too bad the closest one is like an hour away by transit.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 7, 2014)

^This is on my mind. ^


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so proud of my entry in a contest


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

From the people who brought you WTF is this B)


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> From the people who brought you WTF is this B)



I love it


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 7, 2014)

I think Will.I.AM might have some form of godly powers, he managed to make sound Justin Beiber actually ok.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 7, 2014)

Looked up at the wall randomly and I could have sworn I saw a spider. I blinked and it wasn't there so I assumed I was seeing things until a few seconds later it appeared in the same spot. It's going to start crawling along the wall now all the way from the other side of the room. Eventually it will reach me. Ohgodohgodohgod.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

the fish is sleeping


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't stand  my boyfriend's sister. she's a huge slob and narcissist.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> the fish is sleeping



yes it is
it isn't dead

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> I can't stand  my boyfriend's sister. she's a huge slob and narcissist.



put slugs in her shoes


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 7, 2014)

I just heard a cow moo. 

I forget that this is where I live, sometimes.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I got olive oil in my eye >.<


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

I put a Free! poster on my music stand and now I feel like I'm constantly being watched by sexy people


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

where tis guy at


----------



## nard (Aug 8, 2014)

I must play more Windwaker, but I need to work on my school poster AND eat breakfast.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 8, 2014)

Why do I have a Nora Jones song stuck in my head. I barely even listen to her music.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm _so_ weak that I hurt myself trying to open a water bottle. ಠ_ಠ; I need to shape up...


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

i need to sleep at regular hours


----------



## unravel (Aug 8, 2014)

Mah frwend slapped meh arm and itttzz painfulll HE said BeCausE of myyyy jelyyy skinnnz


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 8, 2014)

sojin said:


> i need to sleep at regular hours



I can relate... I've tried to get on a "normal" schedule, but I always end up going to bed at around 1PM, and waking up at 8PM or later. (I miss the sun ; - ; )


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 8, 2014)

My mayor is currently dressed as *Henry* from *Fire Emblem: Awakening*, and all of my dream villagers are frogs..

So now I can't stop imagining that all of the villagers were actually once humans, but Henry turned them all into frogs. lol


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I can relate... I've tried to get on a "normal" schedule, but I always end up going to bed at around 1PM, and waking up at 8PM or later. (I miss the sun ; - ; )



SAME I CRI ERY TIM


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

Why am I obsessed with watching murder documentaries


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 8, 2014)

*HOLY COW* - Sesame Street has 4,352 episodes?! Jeeeeeeeeez! (it's still ongoing, too..)

Also, I was too lazy to read the whole wiki article, but while I was skimming through, I saw this:



> "As of 2009, Sesame Street has received 118 Emmy Awards, more than any other television series."



_*118*_. Just.. wow. 

(I'm curious to see what the new Sesame Street is like.. but I'm afraid I'll be disappointed lol)


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 8, 2014)

new SNK chapter has got me !!!! how do I make it waiting every month?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

Investigation Discovery has taken over my life.


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Investigation Discovery has taken over my life.



Ditto.


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm starving but too lazy to get up.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> Ditto.



I'm watching it right now tbh


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I'm watching it right now tbh



I would watch it but my sis is hogging the ipad :c


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> I would watch it but my sis is hogging the ipad :c



That sucks :c They're airing "Who the (Bleep) Did I Marry?" right now, so unless that's you're thing you're not missing out on much


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> That sucks :c They're airing "Who the (Bleep) Did I Marry?" right now, so unless that's you're thing you're not missing out on much



I watch it on Netflix hehe


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 8, 2014)

I just found out my new school schedule for 2014-2015, and I was pretty glad to see that I got into Advanced Band (basically you start off in Intermediate ; if you're good enough, you get into Advanced). I was pretty confused to see that I had 2 Integrated Math classes (they're exactly the same from what I can tell), though. One of the classes replaced Life Science, so I got pretty worried. If anyone was in a similar situation, I'd really like to hear about it.

My tooth is getting extracted in 1.5 hours. Hope it isn't so painful


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Cricket is kind of difficult. Tried it today, and...I...pretty much sucked. Also played Halo and got my first kills (2 kills). I'm not an FPS person so I'm kinda proud lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> I just found out my new school schedule for 2014-2015, and I was pretty glad to see that I got into Advanced Band (basically you start off in Intermediate ; if you're good enough, you get into Advanced). I was pretty confused to see that I had 2 Integrated Math classes (they're exactly the same from what I can tell), though. One of the classes replaced Life Science, so I got pretty worried. If anyone was in a similar situation, I'd really like to hear about it.
> 
> My tooth is getting extracted in 1.5 hours. Hope it isn't so painful



My schedule's always messed up, so I feel your pain. It's actually pretty good this year, since I got most of the classes I wanted, but there's a hole in one block, and I can't take AP physics because it's at the same time as AP calc. I'm pretty bummed about that. 

Also, I hope your tooth extraction goes well! I had some pulled so I could get braces, and it wasn't that bad. My mouth was really numb for awhile afterwards.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

so. much. anxiety.

Harmony exam is tomorrow, and I feel so under prepared...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 8, 2014)

Why does everybody hate me?


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> My schedule's always messed up, so I feel your pain. It's actually pretty good this year, since I got most of the classes I wanted, but there's a hole in one block, and I can't take AP physics because it's at the same time as AP calc. I'm pretty bummed about that.
> 
> Also, I hope your tooth extraction goes well! I had some pulled so I could get braces, and it wasn't that bad. My mouth was really numb for awhile afterwards.


Luckily, at my school there wasn't too big of a difference between Physical Science and Life Science, so it wasn't that bad. I'm still going to make sure that it wasn't a mistake, I just don't see any point in having two exact classes in the same day.

Thanks, I'm not too big of a fan of pulling teeth when they aren't loose at all. :/


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 8, 2014)

Why is it always the worst songs that get stuck in your head. It rarely happens with a song I actually like.


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

booty


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> booty



same


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 8, 2014)

Why are bird cages/avian vets so expensive?!


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> booty



amazing


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

rimu said:


> amazing



booty is always the answer


----------



## jeizun (Aug 9, 2014)

i'm going to wake up in the morning with a killer hangover and i am not prepared


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

there's nothing to eat here and i just want pizza :<


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

found this baby on my dash <3
nsfw, but funny, hopefully enough so to cheer up anyone that's sad here >_>


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

tfw your best friend has zero interest in you
ugh. is it 3:30 yet


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> yes it is
> it isn't dead
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



LOL good idea. too slimy to pick up tho


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 9, 2014)

did you know that bony places hurt a lot lot more than more muscle-y places when you get tattooed?

i am learning this f*ing lesson so hard. 

w-worth it


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 9, 2014)

Why does the siggy I want have to be soooo expensive :c


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm thirsty but I'm too scared to go downstairs


----------



## 00176 (Aug 9, 2014)

my tooth hurts so bad it's agonizing, quick, someone pull it out


----------



## wolv (Aug 9, 2014)

if i tense hard enough will my limbs grow? :O XD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

*NORA JONES, GET OUT OF MY HEAD.*


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 9, 2014)

wolv said:


> if i tense hard enough will my limbs grow? :O XD



Please let me know if this works - I really need to be taller lol.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

my tooth hurts :^(


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

what is up with everyone's teeth o-o


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm going to Ikeaaaaaa~
God, I love those chocolate cream filled cookies.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I'm going to Ikeaaaaaa~
> God, I love those chocolate cream filled cookies.



HNNG I never went to an ikea. Sounds like its worth a trip. I'm gonna just gaze at furniture the whole time there.


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> HNNG I never went to an ikea. Sounds like its worth a trip. I'm gonna just gaze at furniture the whole time there.



I got a miniature wooden mannequin there.
Blame my childishness for the fact that I made clothes for it.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> I got a miniature wooden mannequin there.
> Blame my childishness for the fact that I made clothes for it.



I might buy that as a gift for my friend haha. She always wanted a mannequin so she can have something model the poses for her sketches.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> HNNG I never went to an ikea. Sounds like its worth a trip. I'm gonna just gaze at furniture the whole time there.


Whenever I go I spend like three hours just walking around and sitting in all the chairs I can c:



Beary said:


> I got a miniature wooden mannequin there.
> Blame my childishness for the fact that I made clothes for it.



I've always wanted one. I swear I'm like the only person I grew up with that never had one ;-;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 9, 2014)

Showering is going to hurt like ****.



00176 said:


> my tooth hurts so bad it's agonizing, quick, someone pull it out



I'll ready the pliers.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Okay, the Nora Jones song is gone, but now I have a Rolling Stones song in my head. Screw you, Mick.


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> *Showering is going to hurt like ****.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ready the pliers.



???????????


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)

can't stop thinking about that one clip from EVO 2013 where that ganon hit that disrespect with the 4 stomps followed by the deep wizards foot spike like ungggggggggg


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

To do list
Finish sewing TLE
Physics Treasure Map (Quad to College Building)
Arrange books, projects, etc.
Download PSD files


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOO THIS!!!! exactly what I was thinking of


----------



## toastia (Aug 9, 2014)

I finally beat the Battle Chainlaine of Single Battles BUT SHE STIFFED ME OUT OF MY BERRY.


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> ???????????


They got a tattoo on a bony place.


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> They got a tattoo on a bony place.



holy


um okay


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> ???????????



Warm water + open wounds = pain. 

At least at first. Feels good now, man. c:


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Warm water + open wounds = pain.
> 
> At least at first. Feels good now, man. c:



o___o
Okay that's good ^-^;


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Warm water + open wounds = pain.
> 
> At least at first. *Feels good now, man. c:*



on tbt in the shower?
are you going to post a picture of whatever you got done ink-wise?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> o___o
> Okay that's good ^-^;



You seem really shocked by this whole thing. lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> on tbt in the shower?
> are you going to post a picture of whatever you got done ink-wise?



nuhhh. i just got a shower and it feels a heck of a lot better. 

MAYBE. Don't tease me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Finished my exam a few hours ago.

I feel freeeeeeee.


----------



## toastia (Aug 9, 2014)

just kill me now


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't want to clean........


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

IM SO GLAD I HAVE MY BACK CUSHION.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 9, 2014)

My cat's an ass but his affectionate bits make up for all the scars he's given me.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)

A. I wanna kiss Angel Olsen
B. TFW you got that mermaid hair that's stronger than all your friends that are ladies like hehehe
C. 4 days until I drop that new new bomb selfie on the selfie thread a handful of you will be like yo WHAT??


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

My Neighbor just called his sister a '*****', he's 8. What a world.


----------



## BHawks (Aug 9, 2014)

I've always wondered what the first person who hiccuped must have thought.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 9, 2014)

i think i'm catching feels rn and i like the feels but i don't want to catch feels. this guy is really sweet and frick awesome but he's like my best guy friend and we've probs been best buds for five years ughhh


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> i think i'm catching feels rn and i like the feels but i don't want to catch feels. this guy is really sweet and frick awesome but he's like my best guy friend and we've probs been best buds for five years ughhh



i do not recommend feels!!! i got them once, it was horrible


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

kageyama is bae


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

5:36am and I'm still awake. What the hell am I doing?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 10, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> i think i'm catching feels rn and i like the feels but i don't want to catch feels. this guy is really sweet and frick awesome but he's like my best guy friend and we've probs been best buds for five years ughhh




oooooo girl you done goof'd. but I done goof'd too so ayyy


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

5:11

someone put me out of my misery


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

Second night I've been up all night, I think I need help,


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

When you accidentally blast music at 4 AM and almost wake everyone up -v-;


----------



## sylveons (Aug 10, 2014)

there's a new armin arlert figurine that came out (or that is gonna come out????? idk) so i clicked the link that lead to the site, thinking 'yea man let's see this boi, he's probs gonna cost 40-80 bucks or something' and as soon as i got to the site it said it cost over 200 bucks wtf my wallet did not sign up for this


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

im craving pizza


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

I wonder what people tastes like. BUT ALAS any mode of trying to figure that one out is probably highly illegal.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 10, 2014)

Sense and Sensibility is an awful book.


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I wonder what people tastes like. BUT ALAS any mode of trying to figure that one out is probably highly illegal.



They're supposed to taste like deer.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I wonder what people tastes like. BUT ALAS any mode of trying to figure that one out is probably highly illegal.



You'd want to find out what humans taste like? 

ohk


----------



## Capella (Aug 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I wonder what people tastes like. BUT ALAS any mode of trying to figure that one out is probably highly illegal.



you can eat my child


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Capella said:


> you can eat my child



u have a child


----------



## Capella (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> u have a child



I have many dead children


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> They're supposed to taste like deer.



Huh. I thought it more like veal. But deer would make sense, too. 





Natty said:


> You'd want to find out what humans taste like?
> 
> ohk



Who hasn't been curious? 





Capella said:


> you can eat my child



I appreciate the sentiment. ; ;7


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I wonder what people tastes like. BUT ALAS any mode of trying to figure that one out is probably highly illegal.


eat yourself


----------



## starlark (Aug 10, 2014)

vsauce says human meat tastes like veal

also
where do clouds stop


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> vsauce says human meat tastes like veal
> 
> also
> where do clouds stop



Veal is cruel.. it's BABY COWS.

Nowhere.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 10, 2014)

UGHHHHHHH I'm counting down the days until ATLANTA because its about to be awesome and I can't wait to post a picture from there because it's a goddamn surprise!!!

TWO MORE DAYS.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

I really, _really _like Cleanero. Butterfly was great.


----------



## starlark (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> Veal is cruel.. it's BABY COWS.


I thought veal was deer...
OMG VENISON
VENISON
and I live in a place where venison is like one of the main exports lol


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> I thought veal was deer...
> OMG VENISON
> VENISON
> and I live in a place where venison is like one of the main exports lol



OMG I'm sorry but I'm laughing so hard


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 10, 2014)

rimu said:


> i do not recommend feels!!! i got them once, it was horrible





CookingOkasan said:


> oooooo girl you done goof'd. but I done goof'd too so ayyy


shieet these feels need to go fast. 



CookingOkasan said:


> UGHHHHHHH I'm counting down the days until ATLANTA because its about to be awesome and I can't wait to post a picture from there because it's a goddamn surprise!!!
> 
> TWO MORE DAYS.


yoooo we can catch ebola together :,)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 10, 2014)

my atlanta surprise is not ebola. hopefully...........


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 10, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> .... yea this.
> 
> Why am I so nervous right now.



Use cloth or animal skins.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not hungry at all today for some reason >_> I even have Chinese downstairs.


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Professor oak really likes seafood apparently.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> Professor oak really likes seafood apparently.



I can totally see where he's coming from, sushi is great.


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I can totally see where he's coming from, sushi is great.



I have to agree with you on that.
But I like fish sticks better


----------



## toastia (Aug 10, 2014)

professor sycamore is being a old hag


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> eat yourself



Well, that would hurt. Because I'm alive. I don't eat things that are still alive. I'm not a snake. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> professor sycamore is being a old hag



But he's a cutie.


----------



## toastia (Aug 10, 2014)

but he's also secretly a woman and an old one at that


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

Prin said:


> but he's also secretly a woman and an old one at that



idc. 

he's a cutie.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm reading Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi and it's so cute ugh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

for quite some time it felt like you didnt exist anymore to me


----------



## sylveons (Aug 10, 2014)

dang i'd give anything to be a medieval heroine, i just wanna ride on the back of cool dragon and smash stuff w/ a sword.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 10, 2014)

hey dont hate me im sorry @_@


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 10, 2014)

tsundere said:


> hey dont hate me im sorry @_@


Did I miss anything why do people hate you?

My new braces are bothering me so much, I can't even chew with my molars without feeling any pain.  Why does a week have to take so long (coming from a person who says summer is going by way too quickly)?


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 11, 2014)

People who are overly sensitive should be told they are acting that way, instead of being patted on the head by their so called "friends". I grew up believing if a friend isn't going to be honest with me and pull me up on my ****, then who the **** is?! I don't need a friend who's going to approve of everything I do. I need a friend that is going to tell me I'm wrong, so I can grow and be a better human being. Maybe that's why I don't have that many friends, but I couldn't be happier with the ones I do have. I hope this person one day grows up and gets more honest friends who aren't going to keep her in this bubble of lies. It's much better to be smacked in the face with the truth by a friend than a stranger. I've found it hurts much less.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

One of my molars is really crooked. No one can see it and it doesn't hurt or anything, but the mere fact that it doesn't line up with the rest of my teeth is bugging the hell out of me, especially since I spent 4+ years wearing braces.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 11, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> One of my molars is really crooked. No one can see it and it doesn't hurt or anything, but the mere fact that it doesn't line up with the rest of my teeth is bugging the hell out of me, especially since I spent 4+ years wearing braces.


You're not alone, one of my molars is back behind my other teeth (hence my braces). In fact, a bracket couldn't be placed on the molar because it was pretty far back (not too far back, probably about a tooth's worth of space away).


----------



## Alyssiameow (Aug 11, 2014)

im drunk


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> You're not alone, one of my molars is back behind my other teeth (hence my braces). In fact, a bracket couldn't be placed on the molar because it was pretty far back (not too far back, probably about a tooth's worth of space away).



Dang. Do you know if your orthodontist has any plans of adding one, or are they just going to ignore it?



Alyssiameow said:


> im drunk



Drink as much water as you can now to try and minimize the severity of your hangover tomorrow


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 11, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Dang. Do you know if your orthodontist has any plans of adding one, or are they just going to ignore it?


Hopefully, once the teeth start to shift, they'll be able to place a bracket on there, at least that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

I really really hope you won't lie anymore.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 11, 2014)

I have this problem where I stay up for no reason (like right now) even though I'm tired but then I go to lay down and I instantly feel un-tired aghghh whyyyyy


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 11, 2014)

Isabella said:


> I have this problem where I stay up for no reason (like right now) even though I'm tired but then I go to lay down and I instantly feel un-tired aghghh whyyyyy



Too much on your mind, maybe?! :/ I had a friend like that, and that was his issue.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Of all the places, the mosquito had to bite me on my knee. 
Lynn does too many things for me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Of all the places, the mosquito had to bite me on my knee.
> Lynn does too many things for me.



The worst spot is on a knuckle.
Or a toe.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2014)

i wonder if my pudding is ready....


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> The worst spot is on a knuckle.
> Or a toe.


Or the heel. //shudder


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Or the heel. //shudder



I got a spider bite on my ankle. Like right where it meets the foot.
Not fun


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> I got a spider bite on my ankle. Like right where it meets the foot.
> Not fun


Oh jesus. That must be a pain.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Oh jesus. That must be a pain.



It was. Both metaphorically, and literally.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 11, 2014)

I want a BLT...

*Sings* Bacon, lettuce, tomato!  Bacon, lettuce, tomato!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I'm reading Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi and it's so cute ugh



It looks really cute, but I can't handle ongoing stuff x^x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh cool, page 100


----------



## Droogie (Aug 11, 2014)

Robin Williams died...


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

nearclouding said:


> Robin Williams died...


Of apparent suicide, too.
May he find peace in death.


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

---


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2014)

Man I'm so bored. I've done everything I wanted to do in New Leaf and Pok?mon Y. :/


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

Was the Gaurdians of the Galaxy movie any good? I'm going to see it tomorrow with a guy. It's kind of my first date!


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Of apparent suicide, too.
> May he find peace in death.



Wait, who's this?


----------



## ACNiko (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Wait, who's this?



Actor.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> Actor.



That explains why I don't know him.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 11, 2014)

oh god finally yes. after looking at hot guys all day tybg for time to myself. i was going to lose my damn mind.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> oh god finally yes. after looking at hot guys all day tybg for time to myself. i was going to lose my damn mind.



I am thoroughly confused but ok oUo


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> I am thoroughly confused but ok oUo



It's rated 18+, anyway.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

gotg<3


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

The 4:20 AM. A new record for me D: Good Night and sweet dreams to everybody. xd


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't like pie

no really, I don't

I wrote a limerick about pie

The once was a pie named Bob
Who was so hungry he swallowed a mob
And he got so large
They made him into a barge 
and all he could do was sob


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

y am i tired from doing nothing


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

I JUST REMEMBERED I MADE CAKE TODAY


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 11, 2014)

TOMORROW I'LL BE IN ATLANTA. 
I'M PUMPED. y'all gon be like gd what?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 12, 2014)

a shiny umbreon looks cool


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Beary said:


> I don't like pie
> 
> no really, I don't
> 
> ...



I don't like pie either...

Also Pirates of the Caribbean is still pretty cool


----------



## paradoxisreality (Aug 12, 2014)

Just why in general e.g-
Why DID the chicken cross the road?

I mean if it's because "it wanted to get to the other side" why did it want to get to the other side. What did it want?
We will never know!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm hungryyyyyyyy.
There's embutido in the fridge.
To reheat, or not reheat.
That is the question.
Whether 'tis healthier for one's diet to suffer
The moans and pangs of an empty stomach
Or to get up off of one's lazy ass and grab some high-calorie shiz


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 12, 2014)

Why can't I ever be ready on time.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

This cat is making me sleepy. - 3-








paradoxisreality said:


> Just why in general e.g-
> Why DID the chicken cross the road?
> 
> I mean if it's because "it wanted to get to the other side" why did it want to get to the other side. What did it want?
> We will never know!



probably food.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

yum chicken casserole for dinner.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been sucking on an empty yogurt tube for the past 10 minutes.


----------



## bunnybearkinzthing (Aug 12, 2014)

i like cereal

- - - Post Merge - - -

bunnies are really cute


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

_Pixiv is a strange strange site...
But I like the art so much there._


----------



## bunnybearkinzthing (Aug 12, 2014)

may is my favorite month to buy underwear tbh


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 12, 2014)

klk is a trash anime and i shouldnt be watching it


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

*KANEKI-KUN.*


----------



## Tommyputt (Aug 12, 2014)

Are the bottom of my feet extra sensitive? Or are my nerve endings just pertruding from my worn down skin?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

When I die, 

cremate me, take the ashes and a tree sapling, and bury them together so my ashes can help fertilize the tree. 

If you bury me in a box I will come back to find you, and I will drag you right into the grave with me. _Capisce_?


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 12, 2014)

I just realized Dance Moms is on tonight and that made my really happy.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 12, 2014)

No one wants to hold my villagers


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

weeaboos need to stop


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

Wish said:


> weeaboos need to stop



i have been thinking this for yeeeeeears.


----------



## Alice (Aug 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> i have been thinking this for yeeeeeears.



I see this post, and then I see her user title.

My face when:


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> I see this post, and then I see her user title.
> 
> My face when:



yes except
*whispers* im asian and it's a joke


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

I left Pokemon X at home.
Now my TBT buddies hate me.


----------



## Alice (Aug 12, 2014)

Wish said:


> yes except
> *whispers* im asian and it's a joke



... so what? you can be asian and a japanophile. asian =/= japanese. That's the last I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> ... so what? you can be asian and a japanophile. asian =/= japanese. That's the last I'll say on the matter.



except i am japanese


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

I just got my spanish textbooks for spanish next year,
I flipped through them and I don't understand anything.

Why.


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I just got my spanish textbooks for spanish next year,
> I flipped through them and I don't understand anything.
> 
> Why.



gg


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I just got my spanish textbooks for spanish next year,
> I flipped through them and I don't understand anything.
> 
> Why.


no hablo espagnol


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

mucho gusto

- - - Post Merge - - -

1st year spanish gonna be fun


----------



## Byebi (Aug 12, 2014)

i really like my new jacket
too bad i'll probably only be able to wear it like 5 times when its winter because the weather here is so bipolar


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> I see this post, and then I see her user title.



LEGITIMATELY, THOUGH : 

real weebs are just so often terrible sorts of people. They make anyone vaguely interested in Japanese culture look f*ing terrible because all they know is anime/manga crap and think of Japan as a fantasy world or something while ignoring the realities. 

also, lbr- weebs are generally bad at- people skills in general.


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

my sister is making me very mad

I want to watch attack on Titan dammit stop watching fairy tail and LET ME SEE IF EREN DIED


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> LEGITIMATELY, THOUGH :
> 
> real weebs are just so often terrible sorts of people. They make anyone vaguely interested in Japanese culture look f*ing terrible because all they know is anime/manga crap and think of Japan as a fantasy world or something while ignoring the realities.
> 
> also, lbr- weebs are generally bad at- people skills in general.



Reminded me of: http://scottfalco.deviantart.com/art/EFF-YOU-SCOTT-FALCO-106374535


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2014)

Why is my buttcheek having a spasm


----------



## dulcet (Aug 12, 2014)

immmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

My half sister is moving in
I'm so happyyyyyy


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Trigonometry


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 12, 2014)

I need a new laptop.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 12, 2014)

The ads on Crunchyroll annoy me. Ads in videos in general annoy me.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2014)

I could sure use a haircut.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Any episode with Tsukiyama always leaves "*KANEKI-KUN*" in my damn head.


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm so much like Mr. Krabs. I have an obsession with bells and I'm so cheap when it comes to buying anything.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

My mom yells at me for not keeping my room clean, but tbh the entire family uses it as a storage room. I literally just found kitchen appliances under my bed.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 13, 2014)

I could really go for some Belgian waffles right now. Or some crepes. Even though it's like 10:30 PM here.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

no, honey. 

honey, no. 

/sigh


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Aug 13, 2014)

im gonna beat you with a baseball bat drenched in anti freeze


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 13, 2014)

that AoT OVA doe. marco y??


----------



## dulcet (Aug 13, 2014)

when does tis end


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmm arbitrary wait times on FR piss me off so baaaaaaaaaaadddd
want my last nest to hatch but thats not for 4 dAyS


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 13, 2014)

boys are dumb


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder how popular people work irl like how do you just carry a conversation with anybody?? owo


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I wonder how popular people work irl like how do you just carry a conversation with anybody?? owo



wat i was thinking tbh


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

when u start thinking about rl b/c school is starting and then u cry bc school is starting


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> when u start thinking about rl b/c school is starting and then u cry bc school is starting



when u cry bc ur in school(me)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

rimu said:


> when u cry bc ur in school(me)



gl I can't handle school tbh
girls scare me a lot
and exercising is hard
im a dork and I wasn't made for that 

but running on your period tho

school is starting in 2 weeks and I haven't done my English report yet


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> gl I can't handle school tbh
> girls scare me a lot
> and exercising is hard
> im a dork and I wasn't made for that
> ...



tf u have 2 do a report over ur break


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

rimu said:


> tf u have 2 do a report over ur break



ya since I applied for english exp
but 1/4 of the book is in Spanish like I was not prepared for this I took one year and cheated my way thru


----------



## Farobi (Aug 13, 2014)

oMG I JUST GOT 3 CSGO keys!!

it's such a big deal for me you dont even know . . LOL so happy rn ; D

and no assignments tomorrow too. life is a breeze atm


----------



## nard (Aug 13, 2014)

I want to make three waffles, but my toaster only has two slots.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I want to make three waffles, but my toaster only has two slots.



I laughed and then proceeded to realize that I don't own a real toaster


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm vanilla or chocolate..


----------



## Beary (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm up so early I actually have seen the sunrise banner for the first time
rip me


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm up so early I actually have seen the sunrise banner for the first time
> rip me



I stayed up so late that I can see the sunrise banner
We can RP now tho


----------



## Beary (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I stayed up so late that I can see the sunrise banner
> We can RP now tho



MHMMMM

I'm hungry
Also gonna rewatch Angel Beats wynaut


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

It's so hot I'm dying


----------



## Droogie (Aug 13, 2014)

I really hope Pokemon Day Care workers find out the reason why an egg shows up. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

nearclouding said:


> I really hope Pokemon Day Care workers find out the reason why an egg shows up. Bless their hearts.



obvs b/c the Pokemon are 'playing' with each other


----------



## Droogie (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> obvs b/c the Pokemon are 'playing' with each other



Oh yes, we trainers understand. But what happened to understanding the mysteries of eggs in GEN II.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 13, 2014)

im too lazy to work


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 13, 2014)

_I FINALLY SNAGGED LILY_. Ahhhh!

**inhales and exhales deeply** Sorry, I'm just really happy right now lol. I thought it would take me ages to get her, because everyone reacts faster than I do, so I always miss my chance.

_She's mine now, though_. **evil laughter**


Also I've been trying to breed a shiny Buneary so I'll have a shiny Mega Lopunny when OR/AS comes out. I'm using a Japanese/JPN female Buneary and an American/ENG Buneary, and my current egg count is 59 - no shiny yet.

But how the heck do people manage to hatch 5+IV shinies AND get the gender+nature they want? because minus the shiny part, I'm only getting one of the 3 at a time. ಠ_ಠ Either I get the nature I want, but not the gender or IVs, or I get the gender I want, but not the nature or IVs, _*or*_ I get the IVs, but not the nature or gender. _So frustrating_. And I know I'll be ticked if I finally hatch a shiny and it's nature or IVs suck. :x I'm less picky about the gender, but I'd prefer a female..


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

^ I usually breed all the stats until I get a 5 IV or 6 IV pokemon with the correct nature. (Attach everstone) 

Then I just hope, since I have 2 'requirements' guaranteed, the last one is luck.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ^ I usually breed all the stats until I get a 5 IV or 6 IV pokemon with the correct nature. (Attach everstone)
> 
> Then I just hope, since I have 2 'requirements' guaranteed, the last one is luck.



Both of my Buneary have IV's in HP/ATK/DEF/SP.DEF/SPD, and I think the ENG/male one has the Adamant nature (which is one of the natures I'd want), but he's holding the Power Bracer so I can guarantee his ATK stat gets passed down.. Should I replace it with the Everstone?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 13, 2014)

I hate Yamazaki Sousuke.


----------



## Vanya (Aug 13, 2014)

I wish there was a second season of Polar Bear Cafe. That show is amazing...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I hate Yamazaki Sousuke.



thank you for reminding me its water wednesday
i guess its time to go hate yamazaki sousuke with you


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> LEGITIMATELY, THOUGH :
> 
> real weebs are just so often terrible sorts of people. They make anyone vaguely interested in Japanese culture look f*ing terrible because all they know is anime/manga crap and think of Japan as a fantasy world or something while ignoring the realities.
> 
> also, lbr- weebs are generally bad at- people skills in general.



Well, sure. But anyone can be legitimately overenthusiastic about something they love. It's not really just indicative of weeaboos. Obsession also greatly varies from person to person, and not everyone is as vocal or involved. It's a little unfair to criticize a group of fans because you've had a bad encounter with a few of them. I guess people tend to focus on the negative aspects of certain communities. I've been through this a lot with bronies and their... devoted bullies.


----------



## Sloom (Aug 13, 2014)

My random thoughts


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

This tattoo itcheeessssss.




Alice said:


> Well, sure. But anyone can be legitimately overenthusiastic about something they love. It's not really just indicative of weeaboos. Obsession also greatly varies from person to person, and not everyone is as vocal or involved. It's a little unfair to criticize a group of fans because you've had a bad encounter with a few of them. I guess people tend to focus on the negative aspects of certain communities. I've been through this a lot with bronies and their... devoted bullies.



I'm obsessed with a lot of things- but there's just something lacking to their...tact, I guess. 

I mean, I've known a couple people that have been into anime and manga but don't act like complete twits about it. But you're right. Every group does have its one or two bad apples that can make the whole community look bad.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 13, 2014)

I remember in school my art teacher said if you do realism first it helps you learn other styles and stuff better


so i tried to do it by remembering stuff from the school year when we did self portraits and im j u  s t


----------



## Sloom (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a thought...


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

How many times do I have to tell you people that although we really do appreciate your donations, we're not going to accept your stanky-ass, leopard print g-strings ._.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

im now convinced that yamazaki sousuke has an injury and thats why hes being a **** to everyone (well except for his weirdo grudge against haru idk what that is)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> This tattoo itcheeessssss.
> 
> I'm obsessed with a lot of things- but there's just something lacking to their...tact, I guess.
> 
> I mean, I've known a couple people that have been into anime and manga but don't act like complete twits about it. But you're right. Every group does have its one or two bad apples that can make the whole community look bad.



unfortunately with certain fandoms, there are more than one or two bad apples, more like a million (looking at you bronies)
and it completely overshadows us 'good apple' fans. a lot of times its not even about the fandom itself, its about the people it attracts? if that makes sense??? like the specific people that continue the bad behavior. both of you are right, im just sort of adding onto stuff i guess idk


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't slept in 28 hours 8D


----------



## dulcet (Aug 13, 2014)

my nap was longer than i expected


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken pot pie tastes good.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2014)

did i forget something in my locker


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

sleepover tomorrowwwwwwwwwww c:


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to go to work tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 13, 2014)

i ate an entire package of crescent rolls and i don't regret it


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 13, 2014)

school is going by quick man. our first football game is in a week and our first scrimmage is friday woaw.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

f*ing waiting on ONE GUY to answer me and it's driving me psycho crazy bonkers. 

And then when he does respond, I'll respond right away like a dumbass and probably look needy / creepy in the process.


----------



## Curly (Aug 13, 2014)

I want food... but the fridge is upstairs
*sigh*


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Crap, it's almost August 14?
School is coming up really really fast, like my god.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

My cat's a really, really loud eater.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 14, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> f*ing waiting on ONE GUY to answer me and it's driving me psycho crazy bonkers.
> 
> And then when he does respond, I'll respond right away like a dumbass and probably look needy / creepy in the process.



ACK HE ANSWERED ONE THING BUT NOT THE OTHER. 

STOP BEING AWKWARD.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 14, 2014)

How the **** did I managed to get 500 tickets from that game. I'm not complaining, I just wanna know.


----------



## Dork (Aug 14, 2014)

summer's almost over and im about to jump off a cliff **** this


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

Faybun said:


> summer's almost over and im about to jump off a cliff **** this



same tho


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

I need to impress Shirohibiki so she'll notice me more.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

ugh


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 14, 2014)

_*BEHOLD:*_


Spoiler: Dittoffet









I made this while I was putting off hatching more Buneary, and I have named it (I say "it" because Ditto is genderless.. and I see "it" has being the most suiting pronoun for Ditto) "Wobbly". (because Ditto's are wobbly and it has "Wobb" in it like "Wobbuffet")

And it's stupid, but I even came up with a little story about Wobbly:

Wobbly was abandoned by it's owner in a Day Care at a very young age. It waited and waited, thinking that they would come back for it, but they never did.

Wobbly didn't give up, though - it instead mustered up the courage to 'escape' the Day Care to search for it's owner.

It ran into some hostile wild Pokemon on it's search, however. And since Wobbly wasn't raised to battle, it instead chose to run - straight into Reflection Cave (this takes place in Kalos, in case you couldn't tell lol), where it found a group of Wobbuffet.

Then, in attempt to hide itself from the wild Pokemon that were still on it's tail, it transformed into a (sloppily done) Wobbuffet.

But Wobbly was already badly injured, and so it fainted immediately after it transformed, collapsing on the ground, right in the middle of the group of Wobbuffet.

Fortunately for Wobbly, the Wobbuffet were kind, and fended off the Pokemon that had been chasing it.

But when Wobbly awoke the next day, it had no memory - it forgot all about how it was abandoned by it's owner, and how it went out in search for them. It couldn't even recall the previous day.

Seeing that it could remember nothing, the group of Wobbuffet (who even looked after it while it was unconscious) felt bad for Wobbly, and "adopted" it into their family.

And the funny part is, because Wobbly couldn't even remember what Pokemon it was, and it was still in the form of a Wobbuffet when it awoke, it assumed that it was, in fact, a Wobbuffet.

The Wobbuffet never corrected it, though - it seemed happy as a Wobbuffet, and they didn't have the heart to tell it the truth.
So when it would ask them why it looked so different from them, they would lie and tell it how sometimes a "special" Wobbuffet is born - a "shiny" - and that's what it is.

They even lied and told it that the reason it says "Ditto" instead of "Wobbuffet" like them, is because it has a minor speech problem - and Wobbly believed every word.


(I can't believe I came up with a story for an image I simply edited to look like a Ditto turned into a Wobbuffet.. LOL)


----------



## nard (Aug 14, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> _*BEHOLD:*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dittoffet
> ...






So touching.. ;n;


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

I look like Zelda and my (8 day older) cousin looks like Hilda....
Is the northeast secretly Lorule??!?!?!?


----------



## encinapowah (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm starting to hate my neighbors.


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 14, 2014)

Manaketes are fun to draw.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 14, 2014)

Sleepoverrrrr


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

i just woke up


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I need to impress Shirohibiki so she'll notice me more.



like i dont notice u enough already omfg


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 14, 2014)

160 eggs hatched and still no shiny. :x It's getting boring hatching eggs, so I keep dozing off while riding my bike to hatch them.. Siiigh


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

I woke up at 9 AM this morning wtf


----------



## mob (Aug 14, 2014)

the ferguson thing is making angry


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 14, 2014)

encinapowah said:


> I'm starting to hate my neighbors.



I think this everyday. Just be glad you don't have mine. We should make a "we hate our neighbors" club xD.


----------



## toastia (Aug 14, 2014)

i cant draw anime :/


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

I need to quit being so paranoid.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

multitasking will kill me someday


----------



## toastia (Aug 14, 2014)

who am i kidding i cant draw at all

- - - Post Merge - - -


probablity of me drawing1000000000


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

THE WOD CINEMATIC WAS SO GR9

MANNOROTH STATUS = REKT

i cannot believe they ****in modeled garrosh's face over metzen tho thats incredIBLE

also with a release date of nov 13th im not happy about it :/ but oh well. GET HYPED FOR WOD


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

confused why I can never get my avatar to be bigger


----------



## nard (Aug 14, 2014)

Why is doing math so infuriating?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

why can't i be famous. why can't I star in my own anime series. why do i find fictional characters so attractive. why are Baekhyuns vocals so powerful


----------



## nard (Aug 14, 2014)

Doesn't everyone love it when a motorcycle gang of 30+ people ride down your street?


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

Professor oak likes Muffins


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2014)

I want ramen qq


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

I just saw my crush for the first time in months. He's dating my friend.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 14, 2014)

I want to go back to school, the summer holidays are so boring. Sure going on holiday was fun but now I either sleep or fence/train.


----------



## Mao (Aug 14, 2014)

This isn't a random thought but I'm still thinking about it.

This will probably be long but... So it was my birthday quote a while ago and one of my friends got me a really cheap present. I know it's the thought that counts and I'm grateful for it, I wear it all the time. It was my friends birthday a week ago and she bought her presents which added up to a lot more, like a lot. For Christmas I got her a gift which was pretty expensive as well. It's her birthday in a few days should I get her something which was the same value as what she got me, or just treat her equally? I'll probably end up treating her normally but I'm worried I might regret it. 

I'm really sorry this was really long and I probably sound so spoilt and selfish but it don't know what to do asdfghjkl


----------



## leenaby (Aug 14, 2014)

My brain is random and I think way too much, so here goes:

-The future freaks me out
-I want to write this! I got this! Wait...err...how do I write this?
-Um how do you...yeah?
-Why do people like this stuff or trend? And why should I be disliked for not liking what you like? 
-Xiuman, Luhan, HUGO PIERRE LECLERQ whyyyyyy
-I don't want to go back to college and take the Math course again ugh ugh.
-*when people compliment me*  Wow, um thanks? I didn't do anything.
- *joining a new fandom recently* Whoa, whoa, whoa, this fandom's pretty cray cray. So how do I just exist within it? Be invisible? Yeah, that's a good idea.
-I'M SO SORRY  *when not texting/calling RL people due to anxiety*
-The broken people...the people who have it hard...I can relate and I wish you could see the light.
-*alot of faith-based thoughts regarding questions and paranoia/anxiety*
-I'm still not over Porter Robinson's Twitch livestream yesterday. I feel like we can be chill friends. I love not only his music but that he likes Kyary Pamyu Pamyu and anime too ahhhhhh. And oh gosh those random questions from people.
-Why am I so bad at making friends? Oh right, I can't socialize for a living.
-FOR THE LOVE OF GOODNESS SAKES, PLEASE SHUT UP BRAIN.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanna die in a hole right now. Motion sickness suuuuucks.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

bruh


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 14, 2014)

hmm i want some pineapples


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm obsessed with gifs


----------



## toastia (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I just saw my crush for the first time in months. He's dating my friend.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

NOBODY CAN SAVE ME FROM DA GIFS


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Prin said:


> I'm sorry.



It's fine. It was a long time coming anyway. He told me awhile back (While we were walking home together.) that he needed relationship advice. I asked him what type of girl he was interested in, and he basically said "Girls that aren't like you."

e.g. Girls who are tan/not all that bright/etc.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

^^ Well thats was mean i guess.


----------



## toastia (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> It's fine. It was a long time coming anyway. He told me awhile back (While we were walking home together.) that he needed relationship advice. I asked him what type of girl he was interested in, and he basically said "Girls that aren't like you."
> 
> e.g. Girls who are tan/not all that bright/etc.


He wasn't good enough for you anyway. Anyone who insults someone like that shouldn't have a gf at all.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm really worried about my future. I can imagine everything that I want, naughty or normal, EVERYTHING. But... I can't imagine me doing anything. I'm just worried about that, I can imagine how people will be in future, imagine couples, strange, but couples. I always wanted to have a family, with kids and all, but I can even imagine me kissing a girl or a boy, when I'm dreaming, I don't see my face, usually I change of character in the dream. I'm really worried, I just can see me through a mirror. I'm worried cause I think that, maybe this says that I will be not be in the future? I just can imagine me as an adult, or as a 16 years boy, I just CAN'T. I can't think how I will be an adult, or how the life will be in two years. It's that a signal that I will die before the 18? I really hate being like that and thinking in that but... I'm really worried.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I'm really worried about my future. I can imagine everything that I want, naughty or normal, EVERYTHING. But... I can't imagine me doing anything. I'm just worried about that, I can imagine how people will be in future, imagine couples, strange, but couples. I always wanted to have a family, with kids and all, but I can even imagine me kissing a girl or a boy, when I'm dreaming, I don't see my face, usually I change of character in the dream. I'm really worried, I just can see me through a mirror. I'm worried cause I think that, maybe this says that I will be not be in the future? I just can imagine me as an adult, or as a 16 years boy, I just CAN'T. I can't think how I will be an adult, or how the life will be in two years. It's that a signal that I will die before the 18? I really hate being like that and thinking in that but... I'm really worried.



I think you're overthinking things.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

Tuxedo mask is really cute
but i have a real life crush so i dont think it would work out


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> I think you're overthinking things.



I know. But huh, I can't imagine that I will live a lot of years, I don't know how the days will just pass. Agh.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I'm really worried about my future. I can imagine everything that I want, naughty or normal, EVERYTHING. But... I can't imagine me doing anything. I'm just worried about that, I can imagine how people will be in future, imagine couples, strange, but couples. I always wanted to have a family, with kids and all, but I can even imagine me kissing a girl or a boy, when I'm dreaming, I don't see my face, usually I change of character in the dream. I'm really worried, I just can see me through a mirror. I'm worried cause I think that, maybe this says that I will be not be in the future? I just can imagine me as an adult, or as a 16 years boy, I just CAN'T. I can't think how I will be an adult, or how the life will be in two years. It's that a signal that I will die before the 18? I really hate being like that and thinking in that but... I'm really worried.


Try not to worry about it. I think lots of people have trouble picturing themselves in the future but that doesn't mean they're dying, it's just that it can be a little intimidating thinking about stuff that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 14, 2014)

Well. I try to do not think but when I have the insipartion moments It comes... so... anyways, thanks for the advices guys! Now, good night ^^


----------



## Wish (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> It's fine. It was a long time coming anyway. He told me awhile back (While we were walking home together.) that he needed relationship advice. I asked him what type of girl he was interested in, and he basically said "Girls that aren't like you."
> 
> e.g. Girls who are tan/not all that bright/etc.


ayo girl you are fine as heck 
liking someone who doesn't accept you is like

wanting soda but settling for juice 


you are 3 good 5 him


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I asked him what type of girl he was interested in, and he basically said "Girls that aren't like you."
> 
> e.g. Girls who are tan/not all that bright/etc.



That's so mean!!!!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

i never fully realized how bad it was until now


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

Things that annoy me -
When people USE ALL CAPS
When People Roleplay Like This
When people wrote like this and don't used the correct tenses


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> Things that annoy me -
> When people USE ALL CAPS
> When People Roleplay Like This
> When people wrote like this and don't used the correct tenses



10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> ayo girl you are fine as heck
> liking someone who doesn't accept you is like
> wanting soda but settling for juice
> you are 3 good 5 him



thank u bb


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

I've had my heart crushed like 13 times ( as far as I can remember ) ALL IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
Someone calm my raging hormones and save me


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> Things that annoy me -
> When people USE ALL CAPS
> When People Roleplay Like This
> When people wrote like this and don't used the correct tenses



But How You Can Knew That The Persons THAT WROTTEN LIKE THIS AREN'T MADE IT TO Just Make You Angrier.

Btw, I agree with the first and second, but the three no. Cause I have a lot of faults and sometimes I make that type of mistakes (Like now)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> I've had my heart crushed like 13 times ( as far as I can remember ) ALL IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
> Someone calm my raging hormones and save me



What the heckie in elementary I thought people still made babies by kissing what.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What the heckie in elementary I thought people still made babies by kissing what.



in elementary i was focused on my studies
also, in elementary, you dont know true heartbreak, sorry to say
in time, however, you will.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What the heckie in elementary I thought people still made babies by kissing what.



I thought babies came out of your belly button until like 3rd grade
I have problems with crushes help

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> in elementary i was focused on my studies
> also, in elementary, you dont know true heartbreak, sorry to say
> in time, however, you will.



I'm going into 8th grade and I AM DREADING IT


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> in elementary i was focused on my studies
> also, in elementary, you dont know true heartbreak, sorry to say
> in time, however, you will.



 I'm in high school tho


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> in time, however, you will.


Will i if my crush rejects me??????
He's a smart gamer just like me
(Although we know how having someone like you turned out for Ana


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> I thought babies came out of your belly button until like 3rd grade
> I have problems with crushes help
> I'm going into 8th grade and I AM DREADING IT



8th grade is great. You just gotta rule all the little ones


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 8th grade is great. You just gotta rule all the little ones



But I'm moving into a new school 

AND MY MOM IS MAKING THEM SHOW ME AROUND TOMORROW
godammit


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 8th grade is great. You just gotta rule all the little ones



Actually the 8th graders at my school were nice to us 7th graders last year (mostly).
Now that its our turn, things could be the opposite.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Will i if my crush rejects me??????
> He's a smart gamer just like me
> (Although we know how having someone like you turned out for Ana



It took me so long to get the Frozen reference b/c Anna was spelled wrong. I seriously thought Shiro was pro-Ana for a second.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> But I'm moving into a new school
> AND MY MOM IS MAKING THEM SHOW ME AROUND TOMORROW
> godammit



gl 

Middle school isn't that bad tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



BerryPop said:


> Actually the 8th graders at my school were nice to us 7th graders last year (mostly).
> Now that its our turn, things could be the opposite.



I don't expect anything else out of 8th graders.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> It took me so long to get the Frozen reference b/c Anna was spelled wrong. I seriously thought Shiro was pro-Ana for a second.



Well, i just think of it as Ana because that's how people in Scandinavia (I'm 50% scandanavian) spell it... i think.
But if disney wants it to be anna, ok.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

is 8th grade highschool? or... no wait thats 9th sorry i havent been to gradeschool since 2010 (i act like that was a really long time ago LOL)

anyway, i think in highschool you have a better idea of what heartbreak will be like. 8th grade, maybe. it mostly honestly has to do with maturity levels/brain chemicals and growth. that, and when youre older, people pull some _awful_ ****. and i mean awful. im not saying you have to be 20 to feel it, though. highschool is about a good time where youll start realizing how terrible people can be.

(read: my ex and his friends almost came to burn down my house even though id done nothing so Y e a h)

this was a very pessimistic post im sorry
so to add on: as much as people can hurt you, they can also make you feel good. it all depends on the situation, etc.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> people pull some _awful_ ****.



This stuff has already happened to me ;-;
I hated 5th grade
someone stole my bff and made her mean to me


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 14, 2014)

I should really update my sig with my second town but I'm so lazy.....


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> (read: my ex and his friends almost came to burn down my house even though id done nothing so Y e a h)









This image was made for this moment.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> This stuff has already happened to me ;-;
> I hated 5th grade
> someone stole my bff and made her mean to me



pardon; i meant awful like... in perspective. like yeah thats a terrible thing to do, but the older people get, the more ways they can find to undermine and hurt you, is what i meant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> This image was made for this moment.



LMFAO TRU THO


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> This stuff has already happened to me ;-;
> I hated 5th grade
> *someone stole my bff and made her mean to me*



Trust me, people can do much worse than that.

But for fifth grade, that's pretty freakin' rude.


----------



## Cazqui (Aug 14, 2014)

I LOVE POKEMON


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

My stomach hurts and idk why



Cazqui said:


> I LOVE POKEMON



SO DO I


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

Have you ever looked at someone online or offline and just thought "How. How do I make friends? I'm a young adult and I have trouble making friends. What is this force field of social glass around meeee???" 
T _ T


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 14, 2014)

Vanya said:


> Have you ever looked at someone online or offline and just thought "How. How do I make friends? I'm a young adult and I have trouble making friends. What is this force field of social glass around meeee???"
> T _ T



I used to feel like that. I still do. I ponder about people's ability to pull off things I seemingly can't. Ever notice that some people look really good in like- a hoodie and sweatpants, but like when I do it, I look like a bum? 

But I think people probably wished they knew what made you tick, too. You've got stuff to share. You're an artist! More people will appreciate your efforts than you think.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2014)

eggs are just chicken period


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a friend crush.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 15, 2014)

What if a carrot and a mango get married?


----------



## sylveons (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm really scared.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)

OH NO TBT IS GETTING LIGHTER
I HAVE AN HOUR TO BOOK IT BEFORE THE DAMN SUN RISES
/flees


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

Wtf, how did Brawl get a scratch on it?! Noooo...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

aaa im so happy that my japanese host girl and i are finally bonding ;w;


----------



## Darumy (Aug 15, 2014)

BnS is, for real, never going to release NA.


why the hell would they release Russia before NA, or a SEA/Euro server. why no i want my loli in english


----------



## Aradai (Aug 15, 2014)

IKEA was fun. So was visiting Niagra-on-the-Lake.
Motion sickness, however, wasn't so fun.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH NO TBT IS GETTING LIGHTER
> I HAVE AN HOUR TO BOOK IT BEFORE THE DAMN SUN RISES
> /flees



I don't know why I found this funny...

"TBT is getting lighter".  Never heard anyone say that before, but I totally know what you mean... XD


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 15, 2014)

Leave it to a man like that to stick his fingers in my chest and pull my heart out.


----------



## Vanya (Aug 15, 2014)

Butterfly sweat must look like glitter dust...Beautiful creatures...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

Vanya said:


> Butterfly sweat must look like glitter dust...Beautiful creatures...



this was beautiful


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss yooouuuuu


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 15, 2014)

I was going to get a shower

but I got distracted somehow and now I'm like sitting here playing video games and half naked?

ah well.


----------



## Vanya (Aug 15, 2014)

NO, WASP. GO AWAY. DO NOT TRY TO BREAK MY WINDOW. SHOO!!!


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

Why does my Brawl CD refuse to be fixed? It's like this is the Iron Scratch, wtf.


----------



## Beary (Aug 15, 2014)

I have blue hair now


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

Beary said:


> I have blue hair now




Good for you! ;D


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)

Sleep depravation has turned me into a zombie
Help


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

I should buy a boat.


----------



## Beary (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Good for you! ;D



Blue hair as in blue tips of hair
but still cool
it feels like its not attached to my head omf


----------



## Naiad (Aug 16, 2014)

Spoiler



i feel like one day i'll invite someone to my house and they'll look on my computer and be like: "why the heckie do you read so much gay porn?"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 16, 2014)

Spoiler












topkek


----------



## Cudon (Aug 16, 2014)

My cats keep bringing me dead birds and I'm too afraid to take em out by myself


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2014)

My whole family is asleep while I am up. It feels so peaceful tonight...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 16, 2014)

ugh ((


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 16, 2014)

for some reason I do fine on electric guitar but when I switch to acoustic I suck.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 16, 2014)

Morning, go away. I don't wanna go out to Wonderland. I've seen enough amusement parks already.

I want it to be Sunday already. Please. I want to go back home.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 16, 2014)

I got an idea.
the kirby villain parodies!
Ok, since there are way more villains than good guys in the kirby series and they are all epic, why not make parodies with them?
One idea is that grill (_Kirby star stacker_) is Dorothy and Marx, Magolor and taranza are those other guys with her and they go to defeat the wicked puffball of the west (kirby.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

I like my blue hair


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish you were here.


----------



## Tessie (Aug 16, 2014)

i can't stop listening to black widow by iggy azalea and rita ora x_x


----------



## Improv (Aug 16, 2014)

I got 14 hours of well-deserved sleep last night.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 16, 2014)

Can't a person sleep and be good company at the same time? I'd love to master this skill. 




Dinomates said:


> My cats keep bringing me dead birds and I'm too afraid to take em out by myself



It's because they're trying to feed you because they assume you're dumb. 

It's as empathetic as cats get.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

people arent selling enough tbt what is this a tbt drought jesus christ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darumy said:


> BnS is, for real, never going to release NA.
> 
> 
> why the hell would they release Russia before NA, or a SEA/Euro server. why no i want my loli in english



are you ****ing serious????
RUSSIA????????????????????????
bUT I WANTED MY SUMMONER CATS **** THIS


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> people arent selling enough tbt what is this a tbt drought jesus christ
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You want my TBT
I genuinely don't need it


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

I have no tbt, then I thought why am I moaning about having no tbt, then I thought, I'm weird.


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't care about TBT except for usertitle color changes maybe


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

I love tbt. I love the glow I get when I commission someone to draw my mayor. I'm to poor in tbt to be able to do that though.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 16, 2014)

i don't have a lot of friends on here n its kinda lonely ):


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 16, 2014)

Isabella said:


> i don't have a lot of friends on here n its kinda lonely ):



Aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The irc chat is always on and full of friendly peeps. ^.^


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

I need to make more of an effort to not feel so lonely because it's quite easily the worst feeling I've ever experienced.


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I need to make more of an effort to not feel so lonely because it's quite easily the worst feeling I've ever experienced.


----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> I don't care about TBT except for usertitle color changes maybe



can i have yer cake then =3333333333333333333333333


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

Capella said:


> can i have yer cake then =3333333333333333333333333



nu


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

Beary said:


>


Thank you for that ;D


----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> nu



pleassseeee? :#################3333


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Thank you for that ;D







Another virtual hug



Capella said:


> pleassseeee? :#################3333






			
				Capella said:
			
		

> ily beearyboo



Persuasion won't work hun


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 16, 2014)

I hate my contradictional moments. And antisocial moments. Cause I don't like very much my classmates, and I don't want to be friend of them, but, huh, It's like if I was antisocial, when it's just that all of them aren't my type. But being alone is not cool. But it's great.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 16, 2014)

the sooner the better


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

PIEEE
CAAAKE
TACOOOS


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 16, 2014)

Sexuality is dumb I don't care anymore.


----------



## unravel (Aug 16, 2014)

Is thinking to buy Prof. Layton vs Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney.


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is thinking to buy Prof. Layton vs Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney.



DO IIIT


----------



## Aradai (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope she's okay. I already miss her.


----------



## unravel (Aug 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> DO IIIT



It's going to release on Friday Midnight so why not? Reason why I bought $50 because of Super Smash roflmao


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 16, 2014)

im pretty gay bruh


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

alise said:


> im pretty gay bruh



huh


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

Would they really even miss me?


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

eyeshadow is overrated


----------



## unravel (Aug 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Would they really even miss me?



Well too bad kid.


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Pathetic (Aug 16, 2014)

im pretty gay bruh

im gng to die if i sneeze 1 more time


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

alise said:


> im pretty gay bruh
> 
> im gng to die if i sneeze 1 more time



your user title makes me sad


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2014)

im frustrated


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

Tomato stems


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> your user title makes me sad



TheTonyTheThe - Bye fake friends


wow tomodachi life is cool


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 16, 2014)

Nutella is good.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Pink cupcakes are messy.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

I can't believe I went to the Dollar General for a gallon of diet green tea and 2 French Vanilla Milky Ways.
Living it up on a Saturday...


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm so awkward wow


----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

alise said:


> wow tomodachi life is cool


cool like me 8)


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 17, 2014)

> Nutella is good.



same


----------



## Naiad (Aug 17, 2014)

My head is bleeding


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

i cant sleep and my eyes hurt and the sun on TBT is up
what is my life


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

wat 2 heck


----------



## starlark (Aug 17, 2014)

why won't calum follow me


----------



## Cariad (Aug 17, 2014)

what would happen if I threw up while looking up? vomit shower?

what if instead of having a period, my mouth bled once a month.

can you eat through your butt?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 17, 2014)

mad that I'm already back from atlanta...


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

lmao k


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

I like preparation but not the actual doing
sadness


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

i want food but im lazy

i love this song


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

I need water


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

i want an actual meal instead of eating chips


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

I want mac n' cheese


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

My sister is  vegetarian so it always feels wrong when I feed her meat in tomodachi life


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2014)

I hate trig.


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

I like proper grammar when people Roleplay.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 17, 2014)

Put one of my 31/31/31/x/31/31 Adamant Buneary's up in the GTS, asking for a female Swablu with 5IV's..

I wound up with a German female Swablu with not even a single IV with a value of 31. _BUT_ - it has it's hidden ability _and_ is in a dream ball. So I suppose that makes up for it.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 17, 2014)

do I procrastinate


----------



## starlark (Aug 17, 2014)

i wish i had a smaller nose


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Why does one side of my mouth not go up when I smile
I mean, the line still goes down a bit at the end and ITS SO ANNOYING JSGSJSBS


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

my waist is awkward


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

My mouth is so annoying


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

im so done


----------



## starlark (Aug 17, 2014)

I just found half a lemon in the fridge
Better drink it fresh


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

That i have 0 Bells on AC


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

There's a spider outside my window and I've been watching it for like five minutes, they're so interesting to look at as long as they're not near me.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 17, 2014)

Who invented microwaves


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

I am so bad at peopleing


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2014)

There's this guy on another website that has been chatting me up, and he's really cool and all and wants me to take a look at something he's written. He's been vaguely hinting that he wants to exchange info to do so, though, and I'm not exactly comfortable with that, so I just logged out lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

There's a spider in my bathroom and we keep losing it.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

The brain named itself... Woah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> There's a spider in my bathroom and we keep losing it.


There's a large spider somewhere in the house- forget the whole it's more scared of you than you are of it... ITS A NINJA ASSASSIN SPIDER


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



I always wondered that too.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 17, 2014)

crimsonghost99 said:


> I always wondered that too.



I actually don't know how to feel about posting that now omfg


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

exootic wall.....EXCOOOCTIC WALLLL hoohoohoohoohoohoohoo im so hyper 

Why are there so many search results for the word "exoctic"? I just mispelled exotic, either people can't spell or it's a thing for some reason.......................


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Now that should explain it

http://myperiodblog.com/2010/11/17/history-of-menstruation-part-1/


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

_*How come I keep listening to the ending theme to Ranma 1/2?
*_


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 17, 2014)

i've wasted my summer


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> i've wasted my summer


me too


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> i've wasted my summer


We all did.


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Couldn't stop listening to Change the World when i first watched Inuyasha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> We all did.



SAME ugh


----------



## Blood (Aug 17, 2014)

really irritated with everything rn


----------



## Horus (Aug 17, 2014)

I gotta start college tomorrow and it sucks because I hate doing ****.


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> I gotta start college tomorrow and it sucks because I hate doing ****.



*sends internet hugs*


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 17, 2014)

Why does a humanized meta knight look so cute!?!??!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

So hungry and I can't eat what I want.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> I gotta start college tomorrow and it sucks because I hate doing ****.



i have like... two weeks until i start
im petrified lmao screams


----------



## Horus (Aug 17, 2014)

Beary said:


> *sends internet hugs*





Shirohibiki said:


> i have like... two weeks until i start
> im petrified lmao screams



Pray for me please


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

crimsonghost99 said:


> Couldn't stop listening to Change the World when i first watched Inuyasha.


Funny, I can't stop listening to Brand New World. Also from Inuyasha.


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> Pray for me please


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 17, 2014)

Am I really the only one who doesn't like unicorns?


I just saw this shirt at the mall with the following text:
"i hate unicorns"

so i went oh, great. I'm going to buy this shirt!
then I noticed in small text below it:

"... said by no one ever"

so I went nvm not going to buy it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

Oldcatlady said:


> Am I really the only one who doesn't like unicorns?
> 
> 
> I just saw this shirt at the mall with the following text:
> ...



of course youre not the only one. theres not one line of thought thats thought by only one person. its just a minority i suppose, since i like unicorns -shrugs-


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

vietnamese sandwiches are so good i want 5000


----------



## Blood (Aug 17, 2014)

everything my girlfriend says has been really f**king cringe worthy and cheesy but i know shes just trying to be cute


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I love it when my mom complains to my dad about my existence in the middle of the night b/c it's like: "I can ****ing hear you."


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

sylveon is such a cutie cute pokemon i love mine so much


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)

nachoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## f11 (Aug 18, 2014)

GOD I REALLY HATE EVERY ONE LIKE OMG WTF I"M 100% DONE AND SALTY UGHHHHH


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish I had better taste.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 18, 2014)

CAT. Hurry up and come home so I can sleep.
I really want a boyfriend and it's kind of ridiculous how pathetic my singleness makes me feel.


----------



## Nage (Aug 18, 2014)

im sorry.
even if you forgive me im forever guilty
i wont forgive myself
but im still sorry

qqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know what I should buy for her birthday.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> I don't know what I should buy for her birthday.



The struggle is real.
I missed you all the time on vacation, bed.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

Toon Link is a punk.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 18, 2014)

Bacon WHAT lettuce WHAT tomato WHAT
(I beat you ha @AllisonCypress)


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 18, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I want a BLT...
> 
> *Sings* Bacon, lettuce, tomato!  Bacon, lettuce, tomato!



*Dances* Bacon WHAAT Lettuce WHAAT Tomato WHAAT I love Chowder heehee :3
@MadisonCrossing: Grr  IT WAS MY IDEA. (We fight like this all the time. :/)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 18, 2014)

AllisonCypress said:


> *Dances* Bacon WHAT Lettuce WHAT Tomato WHAT
> @MadisonCrossing: Grr  IT WAS MY IDEA. (We fight like this all the time. :/)



Ha I stole it from you hehehehh


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 18, 2014)

I LIKE BURPLE NURPLES XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 18, 2014)

You do not know how long it took me to make that despite how sad it is


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)

From now on, I'm your favorite cooking mama AND luchador


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 18, 2014)

animal crossing is so much fun c:


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm excited because I'm going out tonight but sad because I'm going out tonight with a swollen eyelid


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheerios sound good about now.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Cheerios sound good about now.



CHEERIOS ARE LOVE. CHEERIOS ARE LIFE.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 18, 2014)

do quiffes smell?

do they smell like farts?

can I fart and burp at the same time


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> CHEERIOS ARE LOVE. CHEERIOS ARE LIFE.



I have a whole box in my cupboard. It's unopened.
Time to get out that big bowl.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I have a whole box in my cupboard. It's unopened.
> Time to get out that big bowl.



I've been eating Cheerios since I could eat solid food
Muehehehehehehe time to eat


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> I've been eating Cheerios since I could eat solid food
> Muehehehehehehe time to eat



Same here. I always buy it when I can.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Same here. I always buy it when I can.



YASSS fellow cheerio lover <3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)

just ate some cheerios. y'all mad.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> just ate some cheerios. y'all mad.



I ate two bowls of it today. 
I should stop.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I ate two bowls of it today.
> I should stop.



I ate two bowls. 
Plus, probably another one for afternoon snack, and another for night snack. Heh.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm about to go eat some nachooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm about to go eat some nachooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos



*NACHOOOOS*
I want some.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 18, 2014)

I am my boyfriend's new cat.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I am my boyfriend's new cat.



Oh dear god.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> Oh dear god.



...as in, I cuddle with him and sleep a lot.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ...as in, I cuddle with him and sleep a lot.



That makes much more sense then what I thought.
Ignore me, lmao


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 18, 2014)

I just realized how loud planes are. Im staring at the sky and a few planes flew by. They fly several thousand miles up in the air, and they're loud enough for someone to stop what they're doing and look up.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder what it'd be like to have lucid dreams with your OCs in them. That'd be cool.


----------



## LailahBells (Aug 18, 2014)

Socialism will NEVER work. For the soul reason that in a socialist economy, you CANNOT calculate, because there is no market prices. There can't be market prices in a socialist economy because there is NO private property, atleast over the means of production. My opinion? This would lead to nomadic tribes stealing from eachother to survive. Simply walk it through the steps to see what I mean. -- There is no private property in a socialist system, everything is "publicly" owned. If there is no private property, there is no Market prices because there is no free market. If there is no market prices, there is no calculation. If there is no calculation, every operation you run, is gunna run at a loss. You're gunna have poverty in a ****in' heartbeat.

Someone told me that, "In Socialism, YOU hold the power."

No. . . Because whats going to end up happening is, you're going to have the government say that all these publicly owned companies need to be regulated and all this other bull****. Then you'll have these politicians promising this group of people this, and this group of people that. Then  when the people wake up, and realize that the politicians are not going to deliver on ANY of their promises, they're gunna revolt, society is gunna collapse, then all you're gunna have left after that is Nomadic tribes.
So yea, that's what's on my mind. x:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 18, 2014)

LailahBells said:


> Socialism will NEVER work.



Yes, and *Capitalism is obviously doing great. *

I think you've got things messed up between Communism and Socialism, and politicians have been lying like that for years. I fail to see any revolts or nomads.

Not to bite your face off, but you have a screwed up definition of Socialism if you honestly think that way.


----------



## LailahBells (Aug 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Yes, and *Capitalism is obviously doing great. *
> 
> I think you've got things messed up between Communism and Socialism, and politicians have been lying like that for years. I fail to see any revolts or nomads.
> 
> Not to bite your face off, but you have a screwed up definition of Socialism if you honestly think that way.



It's an opinion, and something that was on my mind. This *isn't* a place for arguing about differences of opinions. It's a place to let out whatever is on your mind. I needed a place to vent, so there you have it. Have a nice day/night!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Really craving toast after seeing this:


----------



## Improv (Aug 18, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Really craving toast after seeing this:



Me too, but can you imagine how gross this would be to eat???? Burnt in one bite, pure soft bread the next. eugh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Really craving toast after seeing this:



WANT.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 18, 2014)

Tey're the 4:28 AM. I really want to go to the dinning room and start dancing, but my father is sleeping there :c I really want to dance and sing. DAMN IT. D:<


----------



## West8991 (Aug 18, 2014)

Why do I love Yui Hirasawa so much?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 18, 2014)

i love pork buns so much


----------



## Tessie (Aug 18, 2014)

I really really want to know what happened during the mike brown shooting :|


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 18, 2014)

i've been listening to all my perfume discography for 3 days straight, is this healthy, if its not thats ok too


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

My finger is bleeding when did this happen


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

One of my friends has been flirting with me and I'm really confused


----------



## Alyx (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope I get the apartment I want


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Aug 19, 2014)

I really really want some sour patch kids but it's too late to go out and get some


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

My parents are sleeping and it's midnight but I want a corndog


----------



## Alice (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My parents are sleeping and it's midnight but I want a corndog



Rules are meant to be broken. Make a corndog. Live like a rebel.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Alice said:


> Rules are meant to be broken. Make a corndog. Live like a rebel.



tbh I'm really scared that my parents will catch me bc they usually wake up in the middle of the night for some reason


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 19, 2014)

why am i awake and why am i eating pasta ;n;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 19, 2014)

im really hungry, and i want to watch netflix, but i can't decide if i want to watch something first, or go downstairs and eat something first. 

#yas first world problems.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2014)

that was good. im satisfied. and kinda sleepy.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 19, 2014)

Tired


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 19, 2014)

I LOVE MESSING WITH DANGER IM LMAO


----------



## Patty (Aug 19, 2014)

My knee is jacked up, maybe I should go see a doctor about it.


----------



## Candypoop (Aug 19, 2014)

i didn't hand up an assignment due today and now i'm procrastinating instead of finishing it off whoops


----------



## starlark (Aug 19, 2014)

my lip is numb (I had my teeth extracted) and now I feel like it's flopping about the place. Is this what it's like to be a walrus?


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Why is it everytime I open a yogurt, it blasts all over my face?


----------



## starlark (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Why is it everytime I open a yogurt, it blasts all over my face?



huehuehue


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 19, 2014)

just had to bury one of our last budgies. I'm on 3 hours of sleep and my mom wants me to get up and go out places with her...


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 19, 2014)

whywolves are so hot??? 

like

big bipedal wolves in glasses and suits? yes please

insanely gay for whywolves


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Kill me I hate math so much.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Kill me I hate math so much.


Please don't end up actually murdered. It'd be such a shame.

People are so beautiful and gross. Please stay away from me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> whywolves are so hot???
> 
> like
> 
> ...



debi gets me
conversion to furry status: complete
i have won this battle


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I'm seeing a movie like every day this week


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 19, 2014)

I still have so many summer assignments to finish omg


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 19, 2014)

I wanna order dinner from a restaurant


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 19, 2014)

School begins tomorrow

my body says its gonna be ok tomorrow
but my brain says otherwise 

What will the new year bring me? Probably another stupid year of idiots and exclusions that i didnt earn most likely


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Full closet, nothing to wear.
MUST GO FALL SHOPPING ASAP.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2014)

im sorry i was a bad dog, i didnt mean to


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 19, 2014)

Waluigi said:


> School begins tomorrow
> 
> my body says its gonna be ok tomorrow
> but my brain says otherwise


Omg same here


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 19, 2014)

LailahBells said:


> It's an opinion, and something that was on my mind. This *isn't* a place for arguing about differences of opinions. It's a place to let out whatever is on your mind. I needed a place to vent, so there you have it. Have a nice day/night!



What was on my mind at the time is people not having a working definition of Socialism.

Because of ranting. 

Politics, eh?


----------



## peachcake (Aug 19, 2014)

*Ahem*
First off, let me burn my closet and get different clothes. q-q
Secondly, I hate school; I just wanna watch anime, read manga and play video games all day long~
Lastly, I like guys. Fictional guys. Lots; Countless.
? v ?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 19, 2014)

Best. Thread. Ever. :O
I don't ever want to go back to school
Algebra is from *hell*. I'd love to smack whatever "genius" came up with that crap. No offense to you math lovers out there. if there are any...
I miss my crush from last year </3
And...I am so damn bored with life >.<

Ahh... I feel better


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> What if a carrot and a mango get married?


----------



## saehanfox (Aug 19, 2014)

"I like cereal"
Guess the reference and get a cookie


----------



## Improv (Aug 19, 2014)

really going to bomb this timed writing tomorrow


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 19, 2014)

Having clothes on is bothersome. 

If I could just be naked, like, constantly, that would be ideal.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Mango said:


>





Hello friend


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 19, 2014)

idk why I feel weird but I feel weird




ugh
probably because it's everyone else's first day of class and meanwhile I left my room probably twice today.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

School tomorrow
god help me


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

I wanna curl up and watch movies all night but I've got no one to watch them with. :c


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> School tomorrow
> god help me



gl
Mine starts next Monday, I think.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 19, 2014)

Kirby bosses are creepy.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

That sad moment when you NEED your nail polish 
BUT YOU CANT FIND IT


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2014)

im sorry


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 19, 2014)

i want pizza so bad, but my parents won't order it for dinner tonight  boohoo.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Kirby bosses are creepy.



naw, have you seen some of the pikmin 3 bosses?


----------



## Curly (Aug 19, 2014)

WHy are there so many Kanji??? *headdesk*


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks to 5 nights at freddy's I can't sleep till 6AM.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

why am i always annoyed


----------



## dulcet (Aug 19, 2014)

i need more 3ds puzzle pieces


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 19, 2014)

when you buy new clothing and you try it on at the store it looks cute, but when you try it again at home its too loose or tight


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 20, 2014)

what if you went to bed and you dreamt that a person walked up to you and said "this is the real world, when you 'wake up', that will be the real dream". how would you even deal with a crisis like that.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 20, 2014)

the tokyo ghoul manga is pretty awesome.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 20, 2014)

Wtf are these strings in shirts for. They only get in the way >:c

Why is this shirt so high up if I'm supposed to wear a top under it >-< The top barely shows


----------



## dulcet (Aug 20, 2014)

its your birthday today but i cant do anything for you im sorry. i hope you have a good one


----------



## angry chill (Aug 20, 2014)

My friend just wrote a piece of art containing dudebros and I'm so proud of them.

Yesterday was national potato day.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

so tired. restless. nervous. confused


----------



## azukitan (Aug 20, 2014)

I hate cramps :T


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

A fruit fly just flew up my nose.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Who sent me that anon because I laughed way too much at it.
I think I might need more sleep.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

im sorry


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 20, 2014)

I want chocolate. D:
Scratch that. I _need_ chocolate.
And I wanna see Rio 2. Parents sometimes... >.<


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

my ear hurts huhuuuuuuuug.h. i could really go for some pancakes right now. maybe a chocolate muffin?


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

sylveons said:


> my ear hurts huhuuuuuuuug.h. i could really go for some pancakes right now. maybe a chocolate muffin?




Mhmmrm, yush choco muffin.


----------



## Candypoop (Aug 20, 2014)

i'm starting ointb wow i should really start the assignment due yesterday seeing i have the class tomorrow (-:


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder if I should try to find an elsa gif for my sig...
How do I put things in a spoiler


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone think they want Poptarts and then when you eat one of them, you look to to the other and think "I made 'em, I have to eat them!" But you're like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Does anyone think they want Poptarts and then when you eat one of them, you look to to the other and think "I made 'em, I have to eat them!" But you're like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. And then you realize, "Huh, Poptarts really aren't that great."


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

Should I have cereal or yogurt hmm decisions decisions


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 20, 2014)

waiting for my parents to leave for the beach tonight so I can be home alone and get rowdy af for the rest of the week.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

I hate Bob fans.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 20, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I hate Bob fans.



rip jav


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had some really intimate dreams lately whoa


----------



## dulcet (Aug 20, 2014)

im thinking about changing my name but idk what to change it to


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

I am a stupid head


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 20, 2014)

Bumblebee Tuna?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 20, 2014)

How nice Some people on here are


----------



## jeizun (Aug 20, 2014)

i really want to go shopping for sweaters again :/


----------



## ACNiko (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm lonely.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 20, 2014)

I dont go back to school until next month


----------



## Wish (Aug 20, 2014)

My boyfriend is so busy lately :C


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2014)

Biskit is so cute!!!


----------



## MistyBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

I just really want to drive a monster truck one day


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

moo


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Andrew's making me a very skeptical person.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Andrew's making me a very skeptical person.



There are many Andrews


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> There are many Andrews



Dis one.
We're mutuals.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Dis one.
> We're mutuals.



dat pokemon song do


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> dat pokemon song do



The "Baby born in Walmart" didn't get to you?


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> The "Baby born in Walmart" didn't get to you?



I saw a horse guy
I SAW NO BABBY


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 20, 2014)

One more fashion check and I'll finally have T&T Emporium!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> One more fashion check and I'll finally have T&T Emporium!



Good luck.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Good luck.



What I really need is patience.  I'm playing day-by-day (no TT'ing), so it takes a loooong time. (I started playing this file in early-mid May of this year)


----------



## Blood (Aug 20, 2014)

its my birthday 2day send me tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk.. but no really


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

Blood said:


> its my birthday 2day send me tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> jk.. but no really


happy birthday!


----------



## Blood (Aug 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> happy birthday!



thank you!


----------



## locker (Aug 20, 2014)

Some people expect everything to be perfect in life, well here is a NEWS FLASH life aint perfect


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 20, 2014)

i feel like everyone i talk to is annoyed by me


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope it doesn't rain overnight, my washing is on the line outside


----------



## locker (Aug 20, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i feel like everyone i talk to is annoyed by me



i have a friend that says that to me all the time, and nothing annoys me more than him saying that he prob annoys me when he talks to me because he doesn't lol


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to stop that.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION!

Cookie if you get the reference


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

My sexuality confuses me.



Beary said:


> NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION!
> 
> Cookie if you get the reference


OUR CHIEF WEAPON IS SURPRISE


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 20, 2014)

YES YES YES!!!!  So happy right now


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

hzl said:


> I hope it doesn't rain overnight, my washing is on the line outside


oh for crying out loud it's started pouring it down.. and it's 1.30am looks like the washing will just have to get wet


----------



## Improv (Aug 20, 2014)

it's about to start pouring here as well hnnngh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 20, 2014)

i shouldnt have taken 2 naps today but yolo i guess


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 20, 2014)

hahah remember that time I got my first digital camera when they first started making them and I was like "Wooaah!! You don't have to use film!!" and now I cry because fiLM BARELY EVEN EXISTS ANYMORE


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Mrs. Spock said:


> hahah remember that time I got my first digital camera when they first started making them and I was like "Wooaah!! You don't have to use film!!" and now I cry because fiLM BARELY EVEN EXISTS ANYMORE



My sister uses film


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> My sister uses film



tell her i love her

also where does she get it developed?


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Mrs. Spock said:


> tell her i love her
> 
> also where does she get it developed?



No idea.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

wish you'd tell me whats going on. miss you.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

i ****ing knew it


Spoiler: free! spoilers



sousuke's ****ing shoulder is injured, called that ****


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Sometimes I think about my future and then I realize that I have no future


----------



## dulcet (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Sometimes I think about my future and then I realize that I have no future



same


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 21, 2014)

I should be asleep by now, but I finally settled on an alias and I'm too giddy to sleep. HALP.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 21, 2014)

its amazing how much things can change in only one year but hopefully things will get better from here


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 21, 2014)

AFTER PLOT RESETTING FOR A DAY FELICITY HAS FINALLY MOVED IN THE SPOT I WANTED HER 2 BE IN


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah. Here is how our conversation is going: 

I say a thing
You say a thing
I make a small sexual innuendo
You build on that innuendo 
I build on it because LOL HOW AWKWARD 
You literally take the innuendo to it's logical conclusion and start literally talking about your junk and doing things with it. 

Guy, I like you, but we have talked about d*cks way too much. Which is awkward only because I can't read you over the internet so I can't tell if you're genuinely finding this funny, or you're actually trying to make me feel weird, or maybe you're completely unaware that this is what is happening and I don't want to be the one to look creepy if I bring it up.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

sojin said:


> its amazing how much things can change in only one year but hopefully things will get better from here



i feel this so hard


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 21, 2014)

omg y do I say things without thinking I'm such da idiot noooo


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

wowww i stayed up all night out of anxiety, thank god the sleepiness is hitting me


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm up way too early for school but at least I finally got to see the sunrise banner


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Tired.

That's all that's been on my mind as of now. Just tired.

Also: what happened. I feel like that was my fault or something. I miss you. 

Why do I blame myself for everything.


----------



## sylveons (Aug 21, 2014)

the free! eternal summer op is stuck in my head. and the only thing i can really do about it is just awkwardly mumble along, and then belt out the stuff i can understand. why.jpg


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

sylveons said:


> the free! eternal summer op is stuck in my head. and the only thing i can really do about it is just awkwardly mumble along, and then belt out the stuff i can understand. why.jpg



i feel like this is everyone w songs from different languages they arent fluent in


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

As soon as school starts I'm not going to be able to wait for it to be over again.. then I'll hopefully be free for a little bit. I just feel like this year is going to suck since the previous years I didn't mind going back _as much_ as I do now.. School is just hell. At least it's my senior year.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 21, 2014)

I keep having dreams about explosions and I enjoy them!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 21, 2014)

/screaming


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Fish area deadly weapon if used correctly. take an unprepared blowfish and shove it into their eyes and watch them get poisoned to death. or just smack someone to death with a frozen (make sure its frozen) fish. wait... why am i thinking of ways to kill people with fish?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

*fifty followers.*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

lonely.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 21, 2014)

Huh..

I'm messing around, trying to decide if I want to make myself an alternate gmail account (so I don't have to change my name/gender setting on my main and "out" myself to anyone), and I was surprised to find that you can select "Other" as your gender.

I can't remember if that option was available when I created my main account, but I'm glad it's included. (doesn't seem to let you input specifically _what_ 'other' is, though)

EDIT: Boo, robchris92 is taken. :x I wanted something short..


----------



## Coach (Aug 21, 2014)

Where do they go to the toilet in "_The Hunger Games_" books and movies? It's never explained... I mean, I kind of get what the Males do, but that must be really bad for females, especially when there are loads of people with weapons parading about!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 21, 2014)

2 days til new doctor who, I can't wait for peter capaldi I think he is going to be a real mystery. One thing is for sure though, it's going to be fan-tas-stic


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Stab me in the brain already this headache is killing me.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lonely.



*Sends virtual hug*


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

I like chicken (high five if you get the reference)
And I have freaking algebra first period this year UGHHHHHH WHYYYYY SCHOOL STARTS AT 8 IN THE MORNING ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

My woodworking teacher likes Einstein and is old and huggable <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> *Sends virtual hug*



-hugs tight- thank you so much.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 21, 2014)

I should die in a pithole full of fire :l


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 22, 2014)

I should really make some friends with mutual interests so I can stop shoving them on my Dad xD..


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2014)

I've had my braces for like a week or two and my teeth look perfectly lined up already 0:::


----------



## Jollian (Aug 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I should really make some friends with mutual interests so I can stop shoving them on my Dad xD..


what are your interests?? :O

I'm taking my test at the DMV tomorrow to get my permit and I've barely studied. I'm gonna fail so hard


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 22, 2014)

Jollian said:


> what are your interests?? :O
> 
> I'm taking my test at the DMV tomorrow to get my permit and I've barely studied. I'm gonna fail so hard



Currently they're pretty much just Sailor Moon (I just spent the last 30 minutes showing my Dad random Sailor Moon stuff on YouTube.. lol sorry Dad), Pokemon (impatiently waiting for OR/AS) and AC:NL. 

I'd say I need more interests, but I think my Dad's head would explode if I found more stuff I like. LOL


----------



## Jollian (Aug 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Currently they're pretty much just Sailor Moon (I just spent the last 30 minutes showing my Dad random Sailor Moon stuff on YouTube.. lol sorry Dad), Pokemon (impatiently waiting for OR/AS) and AC:NL.
> 
> I'd say I need more interests, but I think my Dad's head would explode if I found more stuff I like. LOL


Yesss all of those are awesome! I still haven't watched all of Sailor Moon though, there are so many episodes ;o; I really need to see the new one too. I like Mamoru a lot, he's such a dork
I can't wait to get Alpha Sapphire! Hoenn was/is my favorite region. I hope they keep the trumpets


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 22, 2014)

Jollian said:


> Yesss all of those are awesome! I still haven't watched all of Sailor Moon though, there are so many episodes ;o; I really need to see the new one too. I like Mamoru a lot, he's such a dork
> I can't wait to get Alpha Sapphire! Hoenn was/is my favorite region. I hope they keep the trumpets



Honestly, I haven't watched all of the 90's anime, either. xD I don't think I even watched all of the old eng dub episodes..

I watch Crystal on Hulu, though. :'D There're commercials, yeah, but Sailor Moon is worth it. (also you'll faint when you see Usagi's Dad in episode 4 of the new anime - he suddenly got hot wtf)

And ikr? Imo, R/S/E had _the_ best soundtrack out of all the Pokemon games so far. (I listen to the soundtrack on YouTube sometimes - for nostalgias sake )


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm so f-ing screwed uwu *throws confetti*


----------



## Jollian (Aug 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Honestly, I haven't watched all of the 90's anime, either. xD I don't think I even watched all of the old eng dub episodes..
> 
> I watch Crystal on Hulu, though. :'D There're commercials, yeah, but Sailor Moon is worth it. (also you'll faint when you see Usagi's Dad in episode 4 of the new anime - he suddenly got hot wtf)
> 
> And ikr? Imo, R/S/E had _the_ best soundtrack out of all the Pokemon games so far. (I listen to the soundtrack on YouTube sometimes - for nostalgias sake )


Oh yeah I saw a picture of her dad on Tumblr and wowza...
Ugh there are just so many seasons too. I'm going to try to watch the original at least before I have to get busy with school.

That music is just a nostalgia bomb. I love the villain designs for ORAS, especially Team Aqua. And the whole secret base thing. Do you know which starter you want? I'm going with Mudkip since I chose them in my original game and Swampert's mega evolution looks so rad *_*


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 22, 2014)

Jollian said:


> Oh yeah I saw a picture of her dad on Tumblr and wowza...
> Ugh there are just so many seasons too. I'm going to try to watch the original at least before I have to get busy with school.
> 
> That music is just a nostalgia bomb. I love the villain designs for ORAS, especially Team Aqua. And the whole secret base thing. Do you know which starter you want? I'm going with Mudkip since I chose them in my original game and Swampert's mega evolution looks so rad *_*



The good thing about the new series though is that you don't need to watch the original anime to dive right into the new one.  Since it's not a sequel.

OH, did you know that they're (it might already be finished? idk) doing a redub in English? (I watched a clip of some of the dub and even though the voices aren't horrible, it's just so weird not hearing their old voice actors haha)

Team Aqua has always been my fav out of the two antagonist teams 

And yeah, Swampert looks BA, buuut.. I think I'll go for Sceptile this time around. Just to be different.


----------



## London (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm starting to pack for my holiday but I have this constant fear that I won't bring enough stuff (clothes, books, whatever) so then I overpack and run out of room and end up starting again 
#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 22, 2014)

just joined the typography sig bandwagon woot woot


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

im so pissed nala woke me up, its not even close to 330 am uGH


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 22, 2014)

fff he's so hot. he's beautiful. no. every time i look at him he just. and then i get flustered. and then i'm like why am i getting flustered? i'm just looking at a picture.

i can't even look at pictures of his dumb face. and his dumb smile. 

i h8 myself for this one.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 22, 2014)

i want mozarella sticks


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

when i first wake up i like to rub my toes together because they feel like satin.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 22, 2014)

why


----------



## azukitan (Aug 22, 2014)

Where has my spark gone?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 22, 2014)

CHEESY CRUST PIZZA IS MY LIFEEEE


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2014)

welp this is gonna hurt like an m'fer


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

;A; moving is stressful


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; moving is stressful



I feel you.


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

All my ideas come up for this roleplay are when I go to bed. What is this?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

wonder if theres any snacks in my fridge...


----------



## dulcet (Aug 22, 2014)

this spaghetti is the best thing that has ever happened to me


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

im hungry but
would i rather art dump
and then i have to go to the movies RIGHT NOW OMG IM ALTE


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 22, 2014)

I LOST MY 3DS

- - - Post Merge - - -

IT's THE GOLD ZELDA XL ONE EVEN IM FREKING OUT


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, that's that.


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2014)

Tiff is a big nerd


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Alice said:


> Tiff is a big nerd



Alice is a qt3.14.
And a bigger nerd.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

my eyes are burning...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> my eyes are burning...


Literally or figuratively?


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 22, 2014)

Ground pork simmered then several cups of water added and brought to a boil. Black pepper, chicken bouillon, mushroom seasoning, and soy sauce added. Dried porcini mushrooms placed in warm water for twenty minutes then drained and put on paper towels, green bell pepper and Bella mushrooms sliced. All of these added, water brought to a boil again. Result is bomb. 

Anyways, now that I am done with that, more procrastinating instead of working out these equations.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

motivation to grind boreal woods = 0


----------



## dulcet (Aug 22, 2014)

i wish i had friends who would casually play sports with me


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 22, 2014)

I legit have a Metal Gear building kit sitting in this box, and I hope my boyfriend likes it. 

Not to be pushy, but it was kinda expensive and if he's like "meh", I'm probably going to cry or something.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

I have black mail PLEASE DONT doFLOOD MY MAIL BOX, asking WHAT KIND 
I NEED ATTETION ((


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I cut a block with a saw in woodworking without killing myself


----------



## Jollian (Aug 22, 2014)

I love cherry pepsi


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

not enough pasta in the world


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Wondering if there's gonna be lots of drama in school this year...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> -hugs tight- thank you so much.



No problem! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> I like chicken (high five if you get the reference)
> And I have freaking algebra first period this year UGHHHHHH WHYYYYY SCHOOL STARTS AT 8 IN THE MORNING ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME



Me too! *High fives*


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

Cute oc


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Why are you crawling back to me? After what you did to me, you don't deserve ****. I thought you said you hated me and everything I say is meaningless. I should have blocked your number after our breakup.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Why are you crawling back to me? After what you did to me, you don't deserve ****. I thought you said you hated me and everything I say is meaningless. I should have blocked your number after our breakup.



*sends internet hugz*


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> *sends internet hugz*


Thank you cutie. *hugs back*


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Tonight is gonna be da bomb
And this thread is very interesting
Oh and WHY WON'T THAT USER COME ONLINE I DON'T WANT TO VOID FLURRY I WANT ZUCKER OR THE BELLS OR WHATEVER JUST COME ONLINE PLEASE


----------



## dulcet (Aug 22, 2014)

i hate people who accuse others without good reason


----------



## Wish (Aug 22, 2014)

;___;


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

This thread is active wow


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

Huehuhuheu

SHIIIIIPS


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

sometimes it's not possible to deny the fact that i'm a total hypocrite

if i do something like say "hello" and just think it's normal
but if someone i don't like says hello i'll be like "UM ATTITUDE? WHO DO U THINK YA R?"


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel like I get offended too easily, even to the smallest things, like if multiple people look at me at the same time I might think they're out to get me or found out something about me that they could use against me. Or online, if someone doesn't reply soon I might think they're annoyed of me. Ugh, this is a problem I got to fix, stupid paranoia.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2014)

this fly in my room must be exterminated.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel like I get offended too easily, even to the smallest things, like if multiple people look at me at the same time I might think they're out to get me or found out something about me that they could use against me. Or online, if someone doesn't reply soon I might think they're annoyed of me. Ugh, this is a problem I got to fix, stupid paranoia.



I feel your pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> this fly in my room must be exterminated.



*hands gigantic flyswatter of death*


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't wait to get my new signature made from the tbt marketplace ;v; it feels like christmas


----------



## dulcet (Aug 23, 2014)

i love instant noodles


----------



## Cudon (Aug 23, 2014)

I coulda gotten mgs 2 and 3 for 15e... but I missed the sale... All the psv **** is already bought because of the sale so I can't even pick up p4g or a better memory card >-<


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone seen the tags for this thread? o.o
Molly has moved in (yay!) but I paid 5.5mil to screw up plot resetting and she plonked her house _right on top of my orchard._ 
Nice one, Molly. >.< At least she didn't ruin any hybrids... (Like Bunnie D:<)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

The supermarket doesn't have the ingredients that I need oh no.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 23, 2014)

Almost there, almost there, almost there super gold mailbox. Then I can go back to not posting much.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 23, 2014)

sigh. my eyes hurt. tired.


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2014)

proud of myself. today is the first meal I have cooked from scratch. Veg, potatoes and chicken! (It's usually frozen or pre prepared stuff I make) Think I'll be doing this more often!


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I need motivation


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Almost there, almost there, almost there super gold mailbox. Then I can go back to not posting much.





Beary said:


> I need motivation


Keep going!!!!

I suck at Halo and any type of FPS. Why.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 23, 2014)

I found out what thunder's user title is.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> I found out what thunder's user title is.



lol isn't it from lon qu' fire emblem


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 23, 2014)

nervous about my first day of work on Monday D: *fingers crossed*


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 23, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> lol isn't it from lon qu' fire emblem



Yeah. I was looking at the roster and then i found it.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm such an attention freak.
Literally, I'm waiting for some response on my art thread.
*I need to stop doing this to myself. *TT ^ TT


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I need to do my homework..
and get dressed..
and brush my hair..

WHAT IS LIFE


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

My fingernails grow so fast and I don't know if that can be helpful or very annoying.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> My fingernails grow so fast and I don't know if that can be helpful or very annoying.



Yes mine too. But I can never have long fingernails since I play violin and piano q-q


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 23, 2014)

Why I live in a town where all the tennagers like the same and 'm the only that isn't "monochrome"


----------



## Saylor (Aug 23, 2014)

I wish there was some way to like... give the remainder of my life to someone else.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 23, 2014)

I _*finally*_ found fossil I needed! 

Now my fossil exhibit is complete!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I _*finally*_ found fossil I needed!
> 
> Now my fossil exhibit is complete!



Congratulations!  I need one left hrghh ; n ;
I had to void Flurry yesterday...I should've made a bigger notice ahead of time.  I was going to get 7 million or Zucker, but the users weren't online/couldn't make it for various reasons, and I couldn't find anyone else.  It's my fault because I didn't say, "Be online on the 22nd!"  Some things need to be learned the hard way, and this was one of those situations. :'c  I'm sorry best friend, I tried hard ; n ;


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Lynn is a nerd.

But she's my nerd.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I still need to do my homework
but I don't want to


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> I still need to do my homework
> but I don't want to



Hang in there!


----------



## Blood (Aug 23, 2014)

tonight is my and someone elses birthday dinner ah. its gonna be good, ill do homework late tonight and finish tomorrow.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 23, 2014)

It's raining : D


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 23, 2014)

My cat just made this really weird face and I thought something was wrong with him but it turned out he just needed to sneeze ^^;


----------



## dulcet (Aug 23, 2014)

meh


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

huhuhuuuu


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have such a bad headache that it was pounding to the beat of the song I was listening to just a minute ago. (-_-')


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 23, 2014)

Blood said:


> tonight is my and someone elses birthday dinner ah. its gonna be good, ill do homework late tonight and finish tomorrow.



Your signature made me forget what I came here to say.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

_I should draw more villagers other than Rooney._


----------



## sylveons (Aug 24, 2014)

that coughing fit was brutal..... i hope the damned thing never comes back.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought to myself, " What if this thread was called 'Place your random THOTS' ?" and we all just posted a bunch of well thots


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 24, 2014)

do i dye my hair or nuh?



Javocado said:


> I thought to myself, " What if this thread was called 'Place your random THOTS' ?" and we all just posted a bunch of well thots



This thread could very well be full of thots.


----------



## f11 (Aug 24, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I thought to myself, " What if this thread was called 'Place your random THOTS' ?" and we all just posted a bunch of well thots


Then I'd post ur name.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 24, 2014)

there will be ignorant people everywhere u go and that's a shame but the truth


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Why do I always pour myself too much cereal >.<'


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Why do I always pour myself too much cereal >.<'



BECAUSE CEREAL IS LOVE
CEREAL IS LIFE



I'm wondering why there was an earthquake at 3 in the morning
When I should be wondering why was I awake at 3 in the morning


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been dranking-kiwi Snapple.

Seriously help me. It's half past 10 AM over here I shouldn't be drinking cold Snapple this early.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't want to repeat but I'm too lazy to make french work >.<


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I thought to myself, " What if this thread was called 'Place your random THOTS' ?" and we all just posted a bunch of well thots


You deserve to make that thread.

Don't though seriously it's bound to be removed.


----------



## Blood (Aug 24, 2014)

resetting is a hassle but i think i like this new town v much
and the villagers


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I need Cheerios


----------



## Cudon (Aug 24, 2014)

**** ive done alot in 3 weeks.. im gonna get bored of this game quick


----------



## Blood (Aug 24, 2014)

homework is a pain. lets just get this done


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

School starts on Thursday...
*....crap..*


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> School starts on Thursday...
> *....crap..*



It starts tomorrow for me. D:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 24, 2014)

One way I can tell Winter/Autunm is coming is that I can see some of the night sky objects I usually see during late autunm/winter/early spring. Last night, I saw constellations such as Taurus and a little bit of Orion, and I saw Pleiades, these things are night sky objects I usually see during winter time. I prefer to star gaze during winter because theres more stars and it contains some of my favorite night sky objects.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

**** I still need to do my homework


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 24, 2014)

Closing facebook makes me feel lonely without causing much of a difference.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

i often wake up with my heart racing. im jittery. i wonder if i need to up my anxiety meds.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

Homework, why do you exist..
May as well do it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel like such a bother.


But hot damn do I look hella hot today.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 24, 2014)

This is my last free day in the summer, and all I've done is watch anime.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 24, 2014)

I have this gross taste in my mouth, it happens if I haven't eaten in a while. Idk if this happens to anyone else, but this taste is gross. You know when you lick your hand? ONLY your hand, like there wasn't any sort of food there? Yeah, it tastes like that. It tastes like dirt and skin...


----------



## Blood (Aug 24, 2014)

my stomach has been hurting a lot. is it because i havent been eating as much? or i eat very little and then my meals are so spaced out? whatever it is, it's taking a toll on my stomach and i am starting to feel weaker then usual.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I FINISHED MY HOMEWORK YEEEES


----------



## dulcet (Aug 24, 2014)

youre the worst


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel so proud of myself today. I think I'm gonna cry tears of joy.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was told I was nominated but there's no video proof.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

I should start a thread for people to request what should I draw.


----------



## Leela (Aug 24, 2014)

I should really start wearing hats.


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2014)

what does a snail see when it looks at me


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

There are so many people I want to talk to but I'm not sure how they'd feel about me trying to start a conversation with them.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 24, 2014)

Considering watching _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_.

Also, I spend an inordinate amount of time naked. It's great.


----------



## Blood (Aug 24, 2014)

im going 2 bed
good night sweet prince.......


----------



## azukitan (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish there was more kindness in the world.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

[stereotypical old man muttering]


----------



## locker (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish there was more time in the days, its 2am here and i dont wanna go to sleep even tho i have to get up at 8am :/


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

tired and lonely. what else is new


----------



## dulcet (Aug 25, 2014)

should i give you a card on that day i mean u live so close n everything so  y not


----------



## Byebi (Aug 25, 2014)

i'm having fun on dn for the first time since it's OB release and its making me rly happy why school tmrw


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

I want more Snapple.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

I need a Cyrillic-compatible keyboard for my phone. 

F**k.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 25, 2014)

Not looking forward to today....


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 25, 2014)

Random fact of the day: apparently "hai" means "shark" in Norwegian.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 25, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Random fact of the day: apparently "hai" means "shark" in Norwegian.


hai also means shark in finnish. woah


----------



## Imitation (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking forward to being an uncle in the next week


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 25, 2014)

Uncle Voltz Confirmed :]


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm a big perfectionist about my signature layout. I need help.


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2014)

Idk what to listen to so i'll just look at my ipod bleakly


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

I am lazy to cook.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2014)

So dehydrated. Must find water


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder: "Is my signature too big?" Then I realize I can edit it, which I think I'll go do now... if it works out well. idk, I might just keep it as-is...


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2014)

Could we be heroes?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Random fact of the day: apparently "hai" means "shark" in Norwegian.



Also in German!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 25, 2014)

wat da heck is happeninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Peepers (A.K.A Duck Hunt Dog), Bowser Jr., and Shulk are in SSB4. I'm so happy!~


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Mr. Peepers (A.K.A Duck Hunt Dog), Bowser Jr., and Shulk are in SSB4. I'm so happy!~



is that leak real?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> is that leak real?



Yeah, I guess so. Nintendo took it down for copyright reasons.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

im so glad fate led my cat nala to me
shes so precious, i could never let her go


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 25, 2014)

That Smash 4 leak...
Man.....


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Nah, I won't change my sig.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

I remembered that I bought Transistor and never finished it.
I finished it today.

_"In through the window, and up through the hall..."_


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2014)

Why is John Cena facing Bray Wyatt tonight, he is just gonna beat him and make him look like a fool bc lol cena wins :-(


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)

Help I'm switching schools for the third time this year and it isn't even a week in yet. :>


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

why do i feel the urge to watch more playthroughs of 5 nights at freddys
gdi,,


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> why do i feel the urge to watch more playthroughs of 5 nights at freddys
> gdi,,


It's like my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

coming home = socks off, shirt off, to hell with the weather. 





Shirohibiki said:


> why do i feel the urge to watch more playthroughs of 5 nights at freddys
> gdi,,



yooo is that actually any good?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> coming home = socks off, shirt off, to hell with the weather.
> 
> yooo is that actually any good?



i really enjoy it! its a very fresh take on the horror genre imo, very good for a lil indie game, and it scares the **** out of me lmao. i could never play it -- even watching the playthroughs i was a ball of stress  its really popular now, loads of people like it. i think it was very well made, though its plot couldve been worked on a tad more.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> yooo is that actually any good?


It's pretty decent. It mainly depends on if you're scared easily or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I played it, and enjoyed it a bit. Got my heart racing a bit too.


----------



## Nage (Aug 25, 2014)

the.....i.........havent sleept in 26 hours


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

Nage said:


> the.....i.........havent sleept in 26 hours



SLEEEEEEEP


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 25, 2014)

I love cats! A stray cat at my workplace jumped on my lap and later I watched the cat eating three slices of ham.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

I am not "with it". I don't understand the majority of pop culture references. I haven't watched a television series since- three or four years ago, and I can bet you half the movies I like to watch came out before I was born. I read books that came out centuries ago. 

And you know what? I like it that way._ Stay off my lawn. _ I really don't want to watch most things, especially if you're going to push it on me incessantly. "BUT YOU HAVE TO WATCH IT" 

No. No I don't.


----------



## locker (Aug 26, 2014)

I hate when strangers get mad at you for no reason, like i understand people have bad days but you don't need to take it out on others.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 26, 2014)

I think a makeover would do me some good.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sleeping on the couch because a roach crawled into bed with me this morning...


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 26, 2014)

I overreact to too many stupid things.


----------



## sylveons (Aug 26, 2014)

my cat firefox is sleepin on my bed and wow. she is so cute. why do cats have to be so CUTE.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 26, 2014)

i need to go to a perfume concert


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 26, 2014)

I NEED TO DO HOMEWORK BUT I'M TOO LAZY AAGH


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm suddenly feeling down for no reason... I hate when this happens


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 26, 2014)

want to lay down and die tbh
sigh


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2014)

*SHINY COME BACK*


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 26, 2014)

Javocado said:


> *SHINY COME BACK*



Where'd he go?


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 26, 2014)

i want tod ie


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)

Why can't alduts just relax for a bit.
Every day I can do all the things where my mother was freaked out about in the past. My mom always warned me that I would never make it with my attitude. And besides all that I've enough free time to see that's it just a fase. From kid to young adult: most of the time no problems. Adult live till around 60: freaking out. After that, You're free!!


----------



## Isabella (Aug 26, 2014)

ummm this is the first time i've heard the church near me ring a bell and it creeped me out??? sounds like some horror movie


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I need to remember my anxiety meds


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 26, 2014)

nala is drunk af rn


Spoiler: 9000% drunk cat











10/10 best cat

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: i caught her doing superman


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

why can't I be a victorian
why do I have to have a lisp
why can't I laugh like an insane person properly
why did my pop filter break 
why does my voice only crack when I'm voice acting :c


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

School starts in 2 days and I'm really starting to worry/freak out/go insane/flip a table.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

I just wanna stay like this forever. Everything like this.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

People are so childish sometimes..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 26, 2014)

starving but not eating anything because of laziness.

what happened to my priorities?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

It's been an hour since I woke up from that nap and I still feel groggy.


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

why don't I have an extra foot on that curve between the heel of my foot and that bit where my toes are
and now I'm touching that area it feels empty


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

I wonder what my pets are thinking whilst they eat?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I wonder what my pets are thinking whilst they eat?



Me too.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2014)

Crap, that bald spot on my head is getting bigger and bigger....


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Crap, that bald spot on my head is getting bigger and bigger....



just cover it with shoe polish you'll be fine
unless you have light hair then that might be a bit of an issue


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2014)

calculus will be the death of me


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2014)

starlark said:


> just cover it with shoe polish you'll be fine
> unless you have light hair then that might be a bit of an issue



I guess I can also cover my hair in shoe polish. gheghe.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2014)

I hate how when I space out/thinking about stuff, people feel the need to bother me. My mom thought I was mad once when I was thinking and it's just my serious face. And just now, some kid thought I was high because im outside the library, sitting on the floor and fanning myself and doing nothing.  I just wish people would stop bothering me in general...


----------



## Blood (Aug 26, 2014)

why can't people mind their own business?

also
i really want something cheesy and good.


----------



## Improv (Aug 26, 2014)

Saylor said:


> calculus will be the death of me



amen


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 26, 2014)

encountered a 'mystery fluid' in the building's bathroom, noped the **** out of there so fast. 

it was not soap. or water. i can tell you that much. aaah people are so disGUSTING.


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

i wanna get a good haircut but $$$$ I don't wanna my cut own hair like my brother does lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 26, 2014)

twitch isnt working
my heart aches


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 26, 2014)

God I love pizza

EDIT: omg this granola bar is amazing too tho

_why does everything taste so good right now??_


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 26, 2014)

our rival school is so fricken stupid ugh. they literally don't know their football team sucks, I mean we suck this year but at least we know it. anyway our game against them is halloween night and i'm actually kinda excited to see what **** they pull.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 26, 2014)

Highschool starts in 5 days
Help


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 26, 2014)

the Dune saga is so good ughhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Highschool starts in 5 days
> Help



you got this little one. Mama will fix it.

EDIT: 1,~666~ posts


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Highschool starts in 5 days
> Help


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 27, 2014)

ed sheeran was so awesome live.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 27, 2014)

BTS NEEDS TO WIN NO.1 DANGER IS AMAZING


----------



## sylveons (Aug 27, 2014)

i've barely been outside within the last 1-2 weeks fi ck


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

It's so tiring to do this without you.


----------



## Fawning (Aug 27, 2014)

I am so ill and I'm seeing St. Vincent tonight, excited and snotty at the same time.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 27, 2014)

Please let me have the knockout gas, don't stick needles in me.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 27, 2014)

Today I look particularly feminine but masculine at the same time. It's really odd for me. 

Must be this hat. :|




Uxie said:


> Please let me have the knockout gas, don't stick needles in me.



What are you having done?


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Today I look particularly feminine but masculine at the same time. It's really odd for me.
> 
> Must be this hat. :|
> 
> ...



Brother?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

I feel like ginger ale is unappreciated in my household. I'm the only one who drinks it.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Pancake said:


> Brother?









Yes?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2014)

Do you guys think a Sony VAIO laptop running Windows 7 would be a good enough operating system to run games? In particular, Garry's Mod.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Do you guys think a Sony VAIO laptop running Windows 7 would be a good enough operating system to run games? In particular, Garry's Mod.



I have the same computer with Windows 7, and holy **** is it crappy to play games on. I'd just stick with a PC.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Do you guys think a Sony VAIO laptop running Windows 7 would be a good enough operating system to run games? In particular, Garry's Mod.



I play Garry's Mod on a Sony VAIO laptop running Windows 7 and it works fine for me.  I've had the laptop for about four years now, so it struggles a bit with newer games or needs low graphic settings for some games, but perhaps with a newer model there wouldn't be as many issues.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I play Garry's Mod on a Sony VAIO laptop running Windows 7 and it works fine for me.  I've had the laptop for about four years now, so it struggles a bit with newer games or needs low graphic settings for some games, but perhaps with a newer model there wouldn't be as many issues.



Oh, well, that's good to know! Is there any chance I'd be able to do 3D modelling as well? I was planning to port over some models for it, but, I'm not sure if it would be able to handle all that.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder where the word planes came from


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Oh, well, that's good to know! Is there any chance I'd be able to do 3D modelling as well? I was planning to port over some models for it, but, I'm not sure if it would be able to handle all that.



I'm not too sure about that as I don't do any 3D modelling myself. Hopefully someone else might know the answer.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I'm not too sure about that as I don't do any 3D modelling myself. Hopefully someone else might know the answer.



Well, I was only planning to load a model or two and convert. I doubt, in comparison to Garry's Mod, it would be much trouble. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Well, I was only planning to load a model or two and convert. I doubt, in comparison to Garry's Mod, it would be much trouble. Thanks for your help!



Yes, I imagine running games would be more work for the laptop. No problem, glad I could help you!


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Originally giraffes had necks of varying lengths but during a period when food was scarce long necked giraffes could reach higher leaves, eat better, and consequently reproduce at a higher rate


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

The person I was on the phone with kept calling me "Yiffany".
How is this...


----------



## dulcet (Aug 27, 2014)

im feeling ugh rn


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

That feel when you stress out about an upcoming quiz and then you stress out during the quiz and then you stress out about what your grade will be.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was watching YouTube to calm my nerves and now it's three hours later and my nerves aren't calm and now I'm stressing about not getting my homework done school is terrible


----------



## Fawning (Aug 27, 2014)

Currently watching starpaws (about famous animals) and I haven't stopped crying over all of the cute and I really just want my life to be filled with kittens and puppies


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Why doesn't everybody play Rune Factory?

It's a great series.
I've been with it ever since the very first game, and I feel like it's _my_ series, as silly as that may sound. It's super special and I just wish more and more people would play Rune Factory games.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

rariorana said:


> Why doesn't everybody play Rune Factory?
> 
> It's a great series.
> I've been with it ever since the very first game, and I feel like it's _my_ series, as silly as that may sound. It's super special and I just wish more and more people would play Rune Factory games.



Yesssss.

On another note, I am a very messed up person.
VENTING SESSION ACTIVATE


Spoiler: Vent



I can't make eye contact with people. It's not psysixally painful, but it isn't natural for me and isn't comfortable.
I am repetitive. People have called me a broken record before. I will say the exact same conversation over and over to different people, then accidently do it again to someone that I've already talked to.
I can't recognize when someone is uncomfortable, or any other emotion really. It's a severe disatvantage when you're trying to make friends.
I'm naturally antisocial, which doesn't improve things.
I can't tolerate working in groups, which school makes you do ALL THE TIME.
I fidget and tap and wiggle. I say random things unrelated to the conversation. I have a hard time judging whether what I want to say is appropriate.

Aspergers, why do you exsist?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 27, 2014)

Im prettt sure literally everyone hates me... it's not even paranoia anymore, im pretty sure this time...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

It's getting hard to breathe and I want to curl up into a ball and die
school is terrible


----------



## cinny (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm debating to go to college in nyc, probably cali, maybe colorado?... or just stay here in nevada.
i have no idea why i'm freaking out on the first week of school z__z


----------



## rariorana (Aug 28, 2014)

I realized that once I get over something I then have no sympathy for people who are dealing with those things. Like once I got over most of my anxiety, I became unable to sympathize with them and then look down on them as inferior, heh. It's the same with me losing weight. I stop being overweight and suddenly I become disgusted by fat people. I feel bad about that though, but also not so much because they are pretty icky




thatawkwardkid said:


> Im prettt sure literally everyone hates me... it's not even paranoia anymore, im pretty sure this time...



I mean this with no offense, of course, but if you always have such a negative attitude then people might not want to be around you. They probably don't hate you because you don't seem to have a personality that one would hate, but I know from personal experience that being around a negative person is extremely draining and obviously not pleasant.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

why does my brand new pencil smell like cheap perfume


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so obsessed with my hair right now. 

I'm trying to get it back to a decent length and- ugh. It's so damn awkward. I take care of it like crazy. Haircare products, people. Conditioner. Specialized combs. I'm going hard on this ****.


----------



## Tessie (Aug 28, 2014)

NO FLEX ZONE


NO FLEX ZONE



THEY KNOW BETTER 


THEY KNOW BETTER



;-; cant get that out of my head


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

I sometimes feel the urge to stick a knife in myself and cut out all my excess fat.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I sometimes feel the urge to stick a knife in myself and cut out all my excess fat.



WHOA HEY. NO.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

i dont even care about the plagiarism thing All About that Bass is a good song


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> WHOA HEY. NO.



I'd never act upon it. That's just messy c:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I'd never act upon it. That's just messy c:



That, and other things. Goodness. Tear the stuffing out of a pillow or something.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 28, 2014)

rariorana said:


> Why doesn't everybody play Rune Factory?
> 
> It's a great series.
> I've been with it ever since the very first game, and I feel like it's _my_ series, as silly as that may sound. It's super special and I just wish more and more people would play Rune Factory games.



lol i love RF, but ive only played RF4 so far. ill be sure to pick up newer titles however.

cant sleep because of anxiety due to walking dead + missing her.
sigh.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> That, and other things. Goodness. Tear the stuffing out of a pillow or something.



I just watch old episodes of 6teen whenever it comes around tbh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 28, 2014)

rariorana said:


> I realized that once I get over something I then have no sympathy for people who are dealing with those things. Like once I got over most of my anxiety, I became unable to sympathize with them and then look down on them as inferior, heh. It's the same with me losing weight. I stop being overweight and suddenly I become disgusted by fat people. I feel bad about that though, but also not so much because they are pretty icky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I try not to be negative.  But I notice when im positive, people just find me kind of annoying :/


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

rariorana said:


> Why doesn't everybody play Rune Factory?
> 
> It's a great series.
> I've been with it ever since the very first game, and I feel like it's _my_ series, as silly as that may sound. It's super special and I just wish more and more people would play Rune Factory games.



Ditto. It's like Harvest Moon, but 200x more badass.
harvest moon was 6-year-old ruff's dream tho lol


----------



## Cudon (Aug 28, 2014)

Today in the buss there was a man and a woman infront of me and infront of them was a girl with groceries which were taking the second seat next to her. All the chairs in the buss were full. A kid walks by and notices there are no seats so he just ends up standing by the exit. He didn't notice the girl holding her groceries / didn't mind it. Then the woman behind this girl tells her to move her groceries and when she does so the woman circles around her ear aka calls her stupid and then does a ''Yeaahh!! **** herr !! we did a thing right !!'' with the man next to her. Then she continues to take out her phone and literally types what happened on facebook. I don't like peeking but she was holding it up in a weird way so I ended up noticing it. The way she wrote it... it was like to her the most offensive thing in the world was the fact that girl was keeping her groceries on a seat... even though she had alot of groceries + a hand bag...


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 28, 2014)

one mori collectible to go ;n; someone sell me one for 550 tbt im broke


----------



## Delphine (Aug 28, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> one mori collectible to go ;n; someone sell me one for 550 tbt im broke



Good luck with that! It's going to look so cool!


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder what makes oranges orange.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

I have played 2 games in the past week that have made me cry.
What.


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder when my free laptop charger cord replacement is coming


----------



## dulcet (Aug 28, 2014)

i am hungry


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

I literally have two minutes until class starts. 

No more Russian, okay. I can't handle any more for today. Becoming tri-lingual/multi-lingual is going to be a ****ing nightmare but HNGGG I want it so bad.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

This soup isn't helping. I should stop, but it's _so good._


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Why am I so itchy o.o


----------



## chronic (Aug 28, 2014)

see below.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 28, 2014)

chronic said:


> Autumn is coming. The most sacred and empowering time of the year. Each and every one of the senses will be heightened with the change. With autumn brings warmth and life into a dark and damaged soul. The endless unforgiving heat of summer will soon come to an end, and we shall resume becoming something vaguely human once again. With it comes the sound of wet leaves, breaking beneath the feet. The feeling of cold air pressed against the skin. The smell of spiced chai and pumpkin, at their best.
> 
> November. The only month that feels like home. Through a foggy glass window every tree can be seen performing their last show. The evergreens darken. The rivers slow. Whatever life is left in the grass slowly fades away. An northern wind brings with it the unmistakable smell of winter.



this was absolutely beautiful <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to eat candy after reading people's reply on the favorite candy thread


----------



## rariorana (Aug 28, 2014)

In Laetoli, Tanzania, in 1978 I believe, footprints of bipedal hominids were found in a layer of hardened volcanic ash. They were believed to be those of Australopithecus Afarensis, and the footprints look almost like modern humans' footprints. They were dated to be 3.7 million years old. I just find that so interesting. I always want to know more! 

  I took anthropology at school last year in Alberta, but I moved to BC this year and the high school here doesn't have anthropology class. That makes me sad because at one point anthropology class was the only thing keeping me going to school. It's the absolute best class I've ever taken. I don't think I've ever been so interested in something before!


Also, it started pouring outside right before my sister had to leave to walk to a coffee shop and meet up with someone. She had to walk in that pouring rain, what a brave soul, haha.

Wow, this sure is a big post


----------



## Delphine (Aug 28, 2014)

I should work on writing my scenario, but right now I'm too lazy. I'm also thinking that I'll soon start going to my cinema school and that's scaring me a little. But at the same time, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 28, 2014)

I just parked at Uni...the car in front of me had a parking ticket on it. I'm eating a cookie and trying to not watch the girls reaction to her parking fine. Lol


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh great it's happening all over again. I can't talk about it without crying a minute later.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2014)

Cheese.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Loaded up CF two days ago. Haven't played in so long, but only one villager moved out.
Camofrog. My absolute favourite.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 28, 2014)

im mad
its been a week now since school  started
and i havent seen him once
is he not looking for me anymore
dos he not like me for real

sjooooooooot! and i though t i did it right this time  morther fco


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

the moment i got my timestable....


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

I barely even know you, why do I miss you so much?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 29, 2014)

It seems like the older I get, the more I look like my Dad..

I mean, I've always looked a lot like him, but age only seems to be enhancing it. xD

(oh well - at least the resemblance between us can give me an idea of what I'll look like when I'm older. )


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 29, 2014)

i love v and jimin so muchhh


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

why are there written assignments in pe
why


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 29, 2014)

im so sad


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 29, 2014)

i dont know if those reblogs were for me, but irregardless; thank you. they made me smile. i love you, and i miss you.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 29, 2014)

i shouldve done it earlier but its never too late 
idk if im actually gon go thru with this


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 29, 2014)

She wants me to draw her character as a birthday present but I can't until I see the reference. I've been pestering her all week and she's still hasn't send it to me. Q_Q


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone ever smelled a scent that wasn't actually there?

Because it's happened to me quite a few times in life - always random - and it's really frustrating because just that brief moment I can smell it makes me start craving whatever I smelled. D:

I smelled chocolate glazed donuts this time..


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Has anyone ever smelled a scent that wasn't actually there?
> 
> Because it's happened to me quite a few times in life - always random - and it's really frustrating because just that brief moment I can smell it makes me start craving whatever I smelled. D:
> 
> I smelled chocolate glazed donuts this time..




Happens all the time to me. Mmm, tacos...


That awkward moment when you're listening to blasting music and your headphones unplug.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Froyo


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 29, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Has anyone ever smelled a scent that wasn't actually there?
> 
> Because it's happened to me quite a few times in life - always random - and it's really frustrating because just that brief moment I can smell it makes me start craving whatever I smelled. D:
> 
> I smelled chocolate glazed donuts this time..



This scent for me is always cigars / cigarettes. 

It's actually really noxious and I hate when it happens.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

I just watched that "yee" video. 

No. ****ing. Regrets.

"_yee_"


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

Im so happy!
I just became an uncle!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 29, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Im so happy!
> I just became an uncle!



whoo! C:


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Happens all the time to me. Mmm, tacos...
> 
> 
> That awkward moment when you're listening to blasting music and your headphones unplug.



I know that this is a bit off topic, but I love your signature!  It's so cute!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

I literally just got over you GODDAMMIT.
All that work for nothing.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 29, 2014)

Solid Snake's ass, everyone. 

Gonna go die now.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Solid Snake's ass, everyone.
> 
> Gonna go die now.



How is Snake not even bothered by that what is this nonsense.

I can't even last a minute with my pants like that.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> How is Snake not even bothered by that what is this nonsense.
> 
> I can't even last a minute with my pants like that.



Looks seriously uncomfortable


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> Looks seriously uncomfortable


It's bugging me.

*SNAKE HOW DO YOU DO THAT SORCERY.*


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> It's bugging me.
> 
> *SNAKE HOW DO YOU DO THAT SORCERY.*



He's trying to seduce the young population


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> He's trying to seduce the young population



LOLOL

I'm too nervous but at the same time everyone knows but at the same time I need to get my thoughts straight...I don't know what to do...oh god.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 29, 2014)

lonely again.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lonely again.



*hugs*


----------



## Hipster (Aug 29, 2014)

goldie x bones is my otp .


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow i am starving and I want cereal, but I also want some french fries.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

I look and feel like utter crap.

I don't think this is a common cold anymore.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone else seen the news about the new 3ds?

http://www.slashgear.com/nintendo-3ds-update-adds-2nd-stick-better-battery-more-29343391/

I don't really like it ><


----------



## Jollian (Aug 29, 2014)

I got my learners permit today!!! I only got one question wrong on the test!

Also I tried putting on eyeliner for the first time in like 2 years... did not go well. I need to practice before school starts Thursday >.>


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

My lunch schedule right now:

Mon ? Spam Musubi
Tues ? Froyo
Wed ? Spam Musubi
Thurs ? Spam Musubi
Fri ? Spam Musubi

This is why I shouldn't be allowed to choose my own lunches.


----------



## London (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I look and feel like utter crap.
> 
> I don't think this is a common cold anymore.



 Feel better soon <3


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

i have two essays to print over the weekend
it's little and easy but
over the weekend

*over the weekend
*
*over the weekend
*


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> He's trying to seduce the young population



Young? 

Well, it worked. Maybe a little too well. Goodness.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 30, 2014)

Spoiler: WTF NATURE??



*I DID NOT KNOW SCALLOPS HAD ROWS OF CREEPY, BEADY BLUE EYES*


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 30, 2014)

I miss star trek on tv.  Just reruns now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My lunch schedule right now:
> 
> Mon ? Spam Musubi
> Tues ? Froyo
> ...



Imo , that's more like snack lol


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

D&D night is my favorite night, just saying.


----------



## starlark (Aug 30, 2014)

vegetables in the kitchen
mm lettuce smoothie for breakfast


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

I FORGOT SAILOR MOON CRYSTAL ISN'T ON FOR AN EXTRA WEEK AND NOW I'M SAD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Free wifi, new and really nice hotel, nice warm pool, great for laps, cool gym with 4 tv's,


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ponies!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i have two essays to print over the weekend
> it's little and easy but
> over the weekend
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I had algebra homework.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

*I swear to god, my drawings get less attention on tumblr than they do on deviantART.*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> Has anyone else seen the news about the new 3ds?
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/nintendo-3ds-update-adds-2nd-stick-better-battery-more-29343391/
> 
> I don't really like it ><



Huh, I think it's kinda neat. Definitely gonna have to wait and see more before I form any definite opinions on it, though.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

Why is weekend homework so hard to do


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

novocain wearing off is awful
novocain is awful
also its too damn early


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 30, 2014)

What villagers represent my fandoms...?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

waIT NO THE NOVOCAIN WEARING OFF WAS A BAD IDEA NOW IT HURTS OH GOD
cavities are bull****


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Yayyy I made the volleyball team woop
And I haven't had a good sleep since the beginning of summer woah ; n ;  So tired of waking up at 5:15 am for volleyball tryouts.  Thank goodness they're over now so I can go back to waking up later.
By the way domain and range= boring


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Yayyy I made the volleyball team woop



Congrats! Are you going to be doing JV, or just your regular middle school team (I think you're in middle school lol)?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I enjoyed reading and 'arguing' in that thread a lot


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I enjoyed reading and 'arguing' in that thread a lot



lol

Homework on the second day of school. Two subjects. Gee, thanks teachers. :/


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> lol
> 
> Homework on the second day of school. Two subjects. Gee, thanks teachers. :/



At least you know when school starts for you


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

why is my sister such a brat


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

I hate being sick


----------



## Edzers (Aug 30, 2014)

looking for anime soundtracks to download


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

I am gonna earn 200$  and two popin cookings came today.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> At least you know when school starts for you


Enjoy your summer while you can.

This sucks...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the flu, and the weather over here is messed up.
Just my luck.


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

i have the stomach flu and i have to go out and see family today


----------



## Nim (Aug 30, 2014)

The sunset looks pretty from behind the clouds...


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

god i'm so bored i'm writing an essay on history
i feel like falling asleep


----------



## Cudon (Aug 30, 2014)

I cant stand spoiled kids also yay i might just be getting a new laptop that can actually run some games. AFTER THREE YEARS


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 30, 2014)

I just passed the last Gracie's Fashion Check. _YESSS._


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I just passed the last Gracie's Fashion Check. _YESSS._



Congrats! Now it's time to save that dolla-dolla for the furniture....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 30, 2014)

I want to play acnl and I'm sort of expecting acww/accf music to play but ik i'll be disappointed.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 30, 2014)

My mom taught me what all the stuff on the dashboard of the car does and which things to push or press and turn and all that. Then I drove back and forth in the driveway a little, not pushing on the accelerator but just using the brake and switching between reverse/drive.

I wonder what my neighbors thought of that...

I'm so scared though. I'm terrified I'm somehow going to lose control and panic and run into something or someone. Driving is too stressful how do people do it?!?!


----------



## sylveons (Aug 30, 2014)

yeeeees it's raining outside


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

Jollian said:


> My mom taught me what all the stuff on the dashboard of the car does and which things to push or press and turn and all that. Then I drove back and forth in the driveway a little, not pushing on the accelerator but just using the brake and switching between reverse/drive.
> 
> I wonder what my neighbors thought of that...
> 
> I'm so scared though. I'm terrified I'm somehow going to lose control and panic and run into something or someone. Driving is too stressful how do people do it?!?!



Don't be scared! Once you get used to it, it'll be like second nature. The only part of driving I really hate now is going on the interstate (which I've only done twice; once so that I had experience before I took behind the wheel, and then once during behind the wheel) and going over this bridge on my way to the SPCA that overlooks the interstate. 

Just start slowly, like in a parking lot or something, and work your way up. Good luck!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 30, 2014)

i want food


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

insomnia sucks


----------



## Improv (Aug 30, 2014)

Jollian said:


> My mom taught me what all the stuff on the dashboard of the car does and which things to push or press and turn and all that. Then I drove back and forth in the driveway a little, not pushing on the accelerator but just using the brake and switching between reverse/drive.
> 
> I wonder what my neighbors thought of that...
> 
> I'm so scared though. I'm terrified I'm somehow going to lose control and panic and run into something or someone. Driving is too stressful how do people do it?!?!



relax!!!! it took me like two weeks after getting my permit to actually drive on the road, haha. it's honestly not that bad, the thing i hated most when i was starting out was people getting right on my ass even though i was going the speed limit i swear on my life it happened every time i went to drive for four months.

just stay calm and go at your own pace. i started out in a parking lot on a sunday afternoon to learn how responsive the brake and accelerator were on my moms car. from there i started out on roads 25 mph then went from there and now the only part about driving that i hate is that i have to leave my room bc im so lazy :u


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

Time has been going by so fast lately.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

WHY AM I CRYING OVER THIS ANIME


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Time has been going by so fast lately.



Yeah, they say when you get older, time feels faster because you have more experience in things and more aware of things. That's why when you were a child, everything seemed to went by a lot slower, because you were't around long enough to experience things. also with old people, time seems to go by so quick. I feel like time is going by fast, first I was at freshmen orientation, now I'm a junior (tbh, I'm still suprised I'm already halfway through high school). Idk if all this is correct, this is something I heard about a while ago.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah, they say when you get older, time feels faster because you have more experience in things and more aware of things. That's why when you were a child, everything seemed to went by a lot slower, because you were't around long enough to experience things. also with old people, time seems to go by so quick. I feel like time is going by fast, first I was at freshmen orientation, now I'm a junior (tbh, I'm still suprised I'm already halfway through high school). Idk if all this is correct, this is something I heard about a while ago.


I've heard that too. I'm surprised it's going by as fast as it is already, I'm only 16 after all. :0


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've heard that too. I'm surprised it's going by as fast as it is already, I'm only 16 after all. :0



Yeah, it's scary D:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm sitting here in a ****ing bandana. It's getting real in here.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 30, 2014)

today is the day my uncle passed away four years ago, i really miss him


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

why does my toe hurt


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> WHY AM I CRYING OVER THIS ANIME



Are you still watching Madoka


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you still watching Madoka



I finished it


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm do I like you or do I just admire you?


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

WHYYY do people make copies of my Roleplays?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 31, 2014)

I should write that essay...


----------



## Kildor (Aug 31, 2014)

The New 3DS is tempting.... but I just bought my XL Less than 9 Months ago...


----------



## hoatheasian (Aug 31, 2014)

I wonder what I'm going to do this labor day weekend. I hope its fun filled. I'm so not excited for go back to school Tuesday as I will have two tests.


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope the double rainbow guy is doing well in life.
My shoulder is particularly sore today. My head is beginning to hurt. But I'm in a pretty good mood regardless.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2014)

miserable.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

I haven't enjoyed myself that much since- 

jgskjlskjgsrg


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

I find it hilarious that people think that Animal Crossing turns people into furries, it's not like you play as an animal...pff....
Plus, I know plenty of people who play Animal Crossing and none of them are furries.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

why won't you share?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm in such a good mood today, it helps that it's a nice day today.... too bad I can't go outside though


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 31, 2014)

penispenispenis


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I find it hilarious that people think that Animal Crossing turns people into furries, it's not like you play as an animal...pff....
> Plus, I know plenty of people who play Animal Crossing and none of them are furries.



Obviously they take that acww horror too seriously


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

the guy who plays the sun in the jimmy dean commercials looks like my calculus teacher


----------



## 00176 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a little crush on a teacher who is nearly twice my age lmao

Ahh, how shameful


----------



## Aradai (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


>


OHNO


----------



## mogyay (Aug 31, 2014)

my ex is going out with the girl he was seeing at the same time as me :3 it's kinda nice now i can stop worrying

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> OHNO



LMAO 

i feel better already


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

I go back to school in 4 days..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish I lived in Atlanta...


----------



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

what if cogs from toontown can't eat fruit because they hate pie


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 31, 2014)

MadCake said:


> what if cogs from toontown can't eat fruit because they hate pie



Omg another Toontown fan . Do you know about Toontown Rewritten? It's opening next month on the 19th


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

Im liking the autumn theme


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

I want more stickers for my laptop like asap.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it just me, or are there an increased amount of spambots online?


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Is it just me, or are there an increased amount of spambots online?



Look at the number of active users compared to total users. I wonder if all forums have this problem.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Look at the number of active users compared to total users. I wonder if all forums have this problem.



Given the fact that TBT doesn't purge inactives anymore, and that a special birthday is coming up (TBT's 10th!), I think it's reasonable.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Given the fact that TBT doesn't purge inactives anymore, and that a special birthday is coming up (TBT's 10th!), I think it's reasonable.



Wait, 10 years? That's pretty impressive.
But there has been an ENORMOUS increase of spam bots on the forms lately.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 31, 2014)

pre loaded the sims 4 omg a lil over 24hrs till it unlocks~~~~~


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I will cry if I mess up this pancake


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't wait for colder weather. :3


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 31, 2014)

I really want that gym bag and a new phone!!!! So many wants so little resources -_-;


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Sleep deprivation has turned me into a zombie


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2014)

*insert mental image of Jennifer Love Hewitt*


----------



## Improv (Aug 31, 2014)

why is it so hard to leave old friends


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

I hardly know you so why do I miss you so much


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate being passive-agressive, I'm only like this because I'm known to have a temper and I don't want to start drama...


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

Why do I hate leaving the house


----------



## Hipster (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate getting my nails done. OFFICIALLY.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 31, 2014)

Subs are delicious
Kirby's Epic Yarn is highly underrated
Mario Kart 64 is highly overrated


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2014)

its almost been two weeks. im unraveling very quickly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I need to get outside
but ai don't want to


----------



## Aradai (Aug 31, 2014)

Geez guys you just went to a party yesterday. No need to drink more.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2014)

I haven't listened to A Cruel Angel's Thesis in a long time, and I feel like this needs to change.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> I hate being passive-agressive, I'm only like this because I'm known to have a temper and I don't want to start drama...



I feel like this is directed towards what I said in the other thread, so:

I wasn't talking about you! I was laughing at the person who was being passive aggressive about you, and how quickly you shut them down. It was funny to me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

My head hurts.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

My dad and I don't see eye to eye politically so I just don't talk about it, which kinda upsets me because I can talk to him about just about everything else. 

At least I have friends.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

You seem so cool and I wanna talk to you but I'm afraid ;_;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I haven't listened to A Cruel Angel's Thesis in a long time, and I feel like this needs to change.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah to be honest, I thought it was towards me since the thing I posted above you made me sound irritated xD. I think the "thank you very much" part made me sound irritated. So sorry lol.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

Why is it so hard for me to deal w/ people? *sigh*


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

When someone opens a broken window,
they may not be blind, but love routine
every day, every hour, they repeat 
never ceasing. And you worry,
that someday, they will be lost, in this
endless cycle.
Drifted away into a land where
time doesn't pass, and nothing ever changes..

- Composed by me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm starting to sound like a a 6 year old screaming because of my sore throat. I just want my weird voice back.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Huh..The website's layout changed....
But it's not even fall yet... :l


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2014)

Holy snap the forum is orange


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 1, 2014)

i really really really hope you like what i drew you, or at least appreciate it
ugh so nervous


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

I really wish that my favorite villagers Rooney and Bluebear get more love in the fandom.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

so I was checking my friends instagrams

HOW DO YOU JUST LEAVE YOUR CLOTHES AT SOMEONE HOUSE???

like, don't you actually _need_ your shoes?
I'm pretty sure your shirt is non-negotiable
ahhhhh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

I just did the ice bucket challenge


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 1, 2014)

QCS for the next two days help


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

Oooh, pretty grass color *.*


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm sofa king hungry.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to workout today but I'm too lazy to go to the gym.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm watching videos where I'm somewhere inside it (so basically anything school related, like alma mater contest or honor band vids, etc.) and everytime I see myself I get filled with shame. Also, I look weird since in all these videos since I had longer hair and now I have short hair, and I now realize how much better I look with short hair so looking at me with this hair is weird...


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I might have had a dream involving individually wrapped peppermints last night. Lots of them.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know if I should watch _Brave_ or _Monster University_ right now. Think I'll watch _Brave_ tonight.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 1, 2014)

Once I turn 18, I'm gonna be too old for you. Not like you like me anyway, so I guess it's fine.


----------



## cinny (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel so blaaah and it's bothering me so much omg. I haven't ate yet )): @___@
I hope he knows I did not mean to say anything that sounded mean, I over-think TOO MUCH WOW


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 1, 2014)

I really want some grilled cheese sandwiches right now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

SHELDON YOU PIECE OF **** STOP PLOTTING THERE UGH PLOT-RESETTING IS SO DIFFICULT


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Congrats! Are you going to be doing JV, or just your regular middle school team (I think you're in middle school lol)?



Thank you!  & yup middle school c:  There's only an A and B team, but I'll find out which one I make sometime next week after a few practices.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel so useless all the time nowadays.


----------



## kassie (Sep 1, 2014)

I kinda wish I had class today because I'm so bored, omg.


----------



## patoots (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to fill up my new notebooks with notes already? ? ?


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 1, 2014)

My pj's have stars on


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 1, 2014)

I went to a cookout thing at my boyfriend's grandma's house. She told me that the food was in a serve-yourself kind of way, and she knows I'm "not used to that." Um, what?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

My labor day weekend's over...and I didn't do anything.
D:


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> My labor day weekend's over...and I didn't do anything.
> D:



ditto


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm making good progress on painting this wooden box, I think I'm actually gonna finish something for once.  Also recently discovered that shells look pretty cool when you paint them, trying to think of a way to use this new knowledge to make my niece a unique birthday present. :v


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

been feeling so crappy lately even though it's my birthday in 3 days


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 2, 2014)

rimu said:


> been feeling so crappy lately even though it's my birthday in 3 days



Happy Early Birthday! 

I forgot school ends incredibly early tommorow (or, er...today, forgot it's past 12 now. I have to go to bed). It ends at 12:15pm due to open house, I'm so glad. 

Also, I want to cuss out the restricted number that keeps calling me, but I'm scared to answer, and I'm scared of them cussing me out too.  They've called about 5 times in the past 4 hours.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 2, 2014)

I checked my phone to see I had a missed call from somebody in Texas? :0


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

i tried 2 b quiet but i ended up dropping things gg


----------



## Cudon (Sep 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Happy Early Birthday!
> 
> I forgot school ends incredibly early tommorow (or, er...today, forgot it's past 12 now. I have to go to bed). It ends at 12:15pm due to open house, I'm so glad.
> 
> Also, I want to cuss out the restricted number that keeps calling me, but I'm scared to answer, and I'm scared of them cussing me out too.  They've called about 5 times in the past 4 hours.


Ugh I know that's the worst. I'm really scared when it comes to answering phone numbers i dunno >-< Thank god last time I had someone random call me they also sent a text message I could answer to


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

my head hurts a lot


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder where someone is. Their name starts with an "M".


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't want to look for a job today ;-; //lazy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ugh I know that's the worst. I'm really scared when it comes to answering phone numbers i dunno >-< Thank god last time I had someone random call me they also sent a text message I could answer to



Wow, lucky! I'd rather reply to a text. :l


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm glad I skipped class today.
I'm so over hearing about celebrity nudes.
Especially since Jennifer Lawrence is Tyler's fantasy girl; now I'll be worried about finding that crap saved to something or other, even though he swore that he didn't even bother looking them up because he didn't want to cause a fight between us. 
I can't believe The Simpsons marathon is over. What now?


----------



## Cudon (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy **** the one school I want to apply to with IT specialization has a low average, is close to me and far from my schoolmates and ****ing perfect what evenn. I could make it in with my current grades ;u; Not just that all of my better grades affect it the most omfggg. There's no chance for me to fail either my average and grades are perfect for it ;u; all praise the guidance counselor.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Holy **** the one school I want to apply to with IT specialization has a low average, is close to me and far from my schoolmates and ****ing perfect what evenn. I could make it in with my current grades ;u; Not just that all of my better grades affect it the most omfggg. There's no chance for me to fail either my average and grades are perfect for it ;u; all praise the guidance counselor.



I know! Guidance counselors are gods!
They told me about a college that is linked to the BBC and specializes in Media, Gaming, Radio and graphics design!


----------



## Cudon (Sep 2, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I know! Guidance counselors are gods!
> They told me about a college that is linked to the BBC and specializes in Media, Gaming, Radio and graphics design!


I knoow  Also the lukio I'm gonna apply to specializes in Media aswell.. Can't wait to get programming.
 lukio is a finnish term for it which is really hard to translate since it's kind of unique. School systems durrn it.

I'm kind of torn between two schools though. Lukio is pretty much all theory and would require me to go through a second level, but I was also recommended a college that'd get me a job in 3 years :u
I could also go through both but idk.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel like Julian is never gonna move in


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 2, 2014)

Hipster said:


> I feel like Julian is never gonna move in



I got you.  Would you like mine?


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

i still cant believe theyre going to the same school


----------



## Danielle (Sep 2, 2014)

i really wish i didn't work today because of the pain i'm in but i can't complain bc have crap hours and gotta take what i can ugh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 2, 2014)

I hate feeling so jealous all the time. I need to stop.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hate feeling so jealous all the time. I need to stop.



Me too.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't be so nice to me all the time you're just giving me false hope


----------



## Improv (Sep 2, 2014)

if youre going to keep saying "give me specific details" im going to start getting extremely sarcastic


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

One person tells me I'm antisocial, the other tells me I'm introverted..


----------



## Blood (Sep 2, 2014)

who else has sims 4


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Wish I could afford the Sims 4


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

Wish the sims 4 was decent


----------



## Saylor (Sep 3, 2014)

I kinda wanna change my username, I've a lot of posting to do


----------



## Gideon (Sep 3, 2014)

Am I the only person who thinks that the sound played when you catch fish among other things in New Leaf sounds similar to a pikmin?


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 3, 2014)

rip eunbi. you will be missed


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

Bearing my soul is torture. Literally. That's what's in there.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 3, 2014)

I haven't watched a good anime series in a long time.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't touch me


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh darn. Only 30 minutes until the bus comes for the first day of school and I'm not 100% mentally prepared.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Doctor said I would be better before school. 

Tomorrow's the first day, and I'm still sick as ever.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 3, 2014)

Why bother... ._.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm introvert, which means basically I don't like being around other people because they're just draining. But I have moments where I hate being alone and the house is all quiet. I'm happy that my boyfriend is also an introvert so we get along pretty good...except he is on the other side of the US. 

Reference guide: http://iwastesomuchtime.com/on/?i=63454


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 3, 2014)

She was 22, I'm 21. She had so much ahead of her and boom that was it. Today has made realize a lot that I haven't really thought about. Damn.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel so tired lately. All I want to do is just sleep forever.
and I feel like I ignore some people and they take it the wrong way but in reality I'm just a horrible ditz who forgets


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

i want to make myself a sandwich but im so lazy


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

I went and made a tumblr and it's going to be A W F U L


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I went and made a tumblr and it's going to be A W F U L


Like, your experience or do you think your blog's gonna suck?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Like, your experience or do you think your blog's gonna suck?



Lightly put, I am trash. My blog will be trash. Yep.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Lightly put, I am trash. My blog will be trash. Yep.


Same here, man. Same here.

My blog is literal trash.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 3, 2014)

My eyes hurt because today was first day back 2 high school and I'm tired.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Same here, man. Same here.
> 
> My blog is literal trash.



Meow. 

At least it'll give me an outlet for all my 

uh. 

Stuff.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

dulcet said:


> i want to make myself a sandwich but im so lazy



i made the sandwich it was so GOOD i lov life


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 3, 2014)

School. Love it. Best thing ever. Way more fun than the Internet, not stressful at all. Half my classes are just amazing, my classmates are so kind and trustworthy. Not annoying at all. Can't wait to go back to school tomorrow, because it's so awesome.

Now take the exact opposite of what I said, and replace it with the text two lines above this coded message.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 3, 2014)

I want a sandwich right now. But having dinner soon and we're having pizza. *sigh*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

Tumblr why you broke?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Tumblr why you broke?


its working again, don't worry.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> its working again, don't worry.


Oh dats gud.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 3, 2014)

I miss you a lot!!! You're probably the person I feel most comfortable talking to, and I hope we continue talking throughout next year and beyond.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 3, 2014)

ah I'm a jealous mess.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 3, 2014)

brickwall81 said:


> Oh darn. Only 30 minutes until the bus comes for the first day of school and I'm not 100% mentally prepared.



Is it creepy that when I read this a bus came down the street? D:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 3, 2014)

Saylor said:


> ah I'm a jealous mess.



Me too lmao.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

WHY did I have to be paired with a boy
and WHY do I have the feeling he has a crush on me?

Awkwarrrrd..


----------



## Nage (Sep 3, 2014)

WHY DO I HAVE HOMEWORK I WANT TO DRAW CATS AND CATS AND CATS. sssssssssssssssssssssshoot


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

Nage said:


> WHY DO I HAVE HOMEWORK I WANT TO DRAW CATS AND CATS AND CATS. sssssssssssssssssssssshoot



Pile of homework on first day from homeroom.
So not ready for school.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Do I have everything?
Feels like I'm missing something.
But you just checked a minute ago. :/


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

i can never find a comfortable position


----------



## Improv (Sep 3, 2014)

is 8pm too early to sleep because i am done with today


----------



## dragonair (Sep 3, 2014)

i'm rly considering making a gallery thread but idfk tbh


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Mariah is back. This is a good thing.


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2014)

Columbo is on in 10 minutes, I don't know if I can get used to it coming on at 5 instead of 6. Also the dang wooden box is nearly done but now I'm stuck on the lid... all four sides are themed but what goes on top.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

I am way, way too into this.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> School. Love it. Best thing ever. Way more fun than the Internet, not stressful at all. Half my classes are just amazing, my classmates are so kind and trustworthy. Not annoying at all. Can't wait to go back to school tomorrow, because it's so awesome.
> 
> Now take the exact opposite of what I said, and replace it with the text two lines above this coded message.



Besides that, I love school honestly


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

My god I would kill for some Powerade


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 3, 2014)

So, does anyone see anything different about my signature?
Edit: Maybe this is the wrong thread?
Too late. D:


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> So, does anyone see anything different about my signature?



Some tiny symbols.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 3, 2014)

My back freakin hurts from sittin in this stupid chair, i want to move to the couch but boyfriend and I are doing a online skype date while watching Flubber.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 3, 2014)

What "tiny symbols" do you speak of?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anybody play PVZ:Garden Warfare on Xbox One?

ADD MEEEE: NinjaMas101 (the name is stupid i know)

EDIT: If you add me and it says Im 9. Im not. i just wanna say im nine.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

The 11th isn't too far away. Hopefully I can find time to take the subway and pay my respects.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

The tags for this thread omg


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 3, 2014)

do you ever get a chill up your spine when you look at old pictures of yourself or is that just me


----------



## Saylor (Sep 3, 2014)

I get so nervous when people I hardly know text me, especially when it's cool people


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm tired of coming home from school in a bad mood/sad.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

My body hurts I don't want to exercise


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Why do my ankles hurt when I run


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm tired q-q


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> do you ever get a chill up your spine when you look at old pictures of yourself or is that just me



Does that chill come with "holy **** i was a dork" feeling? 

Because yes, very.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I get chills when someone touches my hair.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> I get chills when someone touches my hair.



YES THIS

my crush has a girlfriend
He calls me his 'cat' because I'm usually quiet and really smart.
He pats my head whenever I see him and I just get chills bc I'm bad with people touching me


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I think my anxiety is getting worse


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 3, 2014)

it's nice to know that i apparently meant so little to you that you saw it fit to walk out on me without explanation


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 4, 2014)

Why did I breed 5 clawitzers, I need that male clauncher with muddy water, not all these babies, damn u STAB muddy water egg moves


----------



## 00176 (Sep 4, 2014)

This girl in my geography class went ballistic because the teacher asked her to stop cursing so loudly and concentrate on her schoolwork. It was... interesting to watch


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 4, 2014)

I really should be going to bed by now but I wanna post some more whilst listening to music. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2014)

I just realized my vol5 copy of Haruhi-chan has the color pages printed backwards upside down and heavily cropped off the pages

this has to be the most bizarre printing error I've seen

guess I'll email TRSI about a replacement later


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 4, 2014)

Why do I keep craving pickles?? I don't really even _like_ pickles.. And yet I keep eating them.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 4, 2014)

MARIAH HAS CAME BACK FROM THE DEAD. I REPEAT MARIAH HAS CAME BACK!


----------



## chronic (Sep 4, 2014)

What am I doing with my life.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 4, 2014)

Puddles is so cuuuuuute ahhhhh~

She's finally all settled in and wandering about town in the rain.  Adorable.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't stop watching Extreme Couponing


----------



## Alyx (Sep 4, 2014)

Kitties are unfortunately really hard to catch. Grandma's kitty went missing and we've seen a cat that could be him all around town but he runs away.


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 4, 2014)

boys.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Liquid Ocelot said:


> Does that chill come with "holy **** i was a dork" feeling?
> 
> Because yes, very.



y e s someone who feels the pain


----------



## Aradai (Sep 4, 2014)

This is gonna be a long-ass year.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't fail this plot reset >-< She's my last move in and not replacable ughh


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> This is gonna be a long-ass year.


Heck yeah it is.


----------



## Improv (Sep 4, 2014)

Rest in peace, Joan Rivers.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 4, 2014)

Improv said:


> Rest in peace, Joan Rivers.



Oh damn, she's dead? Such a shame. She was pretty funny. Rest in peace and bless her heart.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like eating a cookie right now.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 4, 2014)

Omg can my professor hurry up before I forget everything I studied for, for this exam


----------



## nekosync (Sep 4, 2014)

00176 said:


> This girl in my geography class went ballistic because the teacher asked her to stop cursing so loudly and concentrate on her schoolwork. It was... interesting to watch



Drama like that used to happen 24/7 in my old Science class. A girl once went crazy because a teacher told her to fill out a sheet and she kept mimicking her accent loudly.


----------



## kaileos (Sep 4, 2014)

pie is love. pie is life


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 4, 2014)

So my afternoon bus (has a crap driver, that's irrelevant though) has assigned seats. We got to choose our seats, and once we got them, we were stuck with them for the year. Anyway, there's two bus stops, one that comes before the other, obviously. Two people, who sat in one of the back rows (and myself) get off on the first stop. After we had gotten off (the "assignment" was a piece of paper, really, with a pencil attached), the clipboard had continued to go around, so two people who had gotten off at the second stop has essentially "stolen" the two aforementioned people's seats, and I only had my seat secured because the person who I sit next to on the bus was nice enough to write both of our names down on the paper. Pretty lucky (even though my seat number is 13 on both of my buses )


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2014)

Mental breakdown :'(


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 4, 2014)

I have no idea if I'm doing this chem lab right ughhhhhh


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

Apple cinnamon muffins
Apple cinnamon muffins
APPLE CINNAMON MUFFINNSSSSSSS


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 4, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have no idea if I'm doing this chem lab right ughhhhhh



I'm an IDIOT omg


----------



## Lunaresque (Sep 4, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have no idea if I'm doing this chem lab right ughhhhhh


What a coincidence! I'm actually doing some chem homework. I'm sure you'll be fine! :>
GET THAT EDUCATION BRUH


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 4, 2014)

Lunaresque said:


> What a coincidence! I'm actually doing some chem homework. I'm sure you'll be fine! :>
> GET THAT EDUCATION BRUH



Omg are you taking AP or regular

If it's AP hmu.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

My music player's autoplay is deactivated in my tumblr blog out of a request...
Even though that doesn't bother me when I'm on other tumblr blogs that have music with the autoplay on..
*AND I JUST ADDED MORE MUSIC.* D:
*Sad Violin plays*


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2014)

My head feels like its gonna explode.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> My head feels like its gonna explode.


Aww...
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 4, 2014)

I better be able to go to the craft fair this weekend.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2014)

I always procrastinate with doing things I actually wanna do, I don't understand.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

_I wanna have a pure time, everyone's a noble mind._
What does that mean?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope someone doesnt go to the craft fair


----------



## Vaporeon (Sep 4, 2014)

I love ice cream. 
Especially this Ben and Jerry's "core" ice cream thing. 
It's really yummy.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 4, 2014)

Why are my room mates always in the shower when I need to take a poop?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm finally being accepted into school tomorrow yeees


----------



## heichou (Sep 4, 2014)

creamsicle ice cream...  creamsicle... in ice cream...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 4, 2014)

Why have been having 12 hours of sleep lately? I mean, I'm not complaining, it's just that it's weird falling asleep during dinner time.


----------



## JJarmon (Sep 4, 2014)

dizzy bone said:


> Why are my room mates always in the shower when I need to take a poop?



HAHAHAHA!

That's how I feel whenever my girlfriend is using the toilet/shower.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 4, 2014)

WHAT IS GOING ON DOWN THERE?

QUIT IT.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 4, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON DOWN THERE?
> 
> QUIT IT.


Your penis may be bugged. Send it in for repairs.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Your penis may be bugged. Send it in for repairs.



I blame the nanomachines.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh dear god internet why


----------



## dragonair (Sep 5, 2014)

i am so tired of being sick i would literally sacrifice someone if it will help me stop sneezing and snotting everywhere


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

HOW IS MY INTERNET STILL WORKING
THIS IS A HISTORICAL MOMENT


----------



## lininsayy (Sep 5, 2014)

Who is that girl I see?


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

lininsayy said:


> Who is that girl I see?



Staring straight back at me


----------



## lininsayy (Sep 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> Staring straight back at me



When will my reflection show...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

lininsayy said:


> When will my reflection show...



WHO I AMMMMM, Inside...


----------



## lininsayy (Sep 5, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> WHO I AMMMMM, Inside...



You guys are now my new best friends! xD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

lininsayy said:


> You guys are now my new best friends! xD



No problemo  no one can resist singing disney songs


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2014)

most of my friends started school so i should start doing something with my life


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm hungry. I'm craving waffles for breakfast.


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 5, 2014)

I just had some gyoza for lunch, and now i'm hungry again..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure what I want to make for lunch. Debating on some ramen soup or pizza.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 5, 2014)

Jfc thank god it's Friday....


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

hmmm am I being promoted at work? or nah?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm hungry...hahaha.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

I should play Sonic Adventure 1 again sometime soon.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 5, 2014)

Cars are weird. They're a contraption you sit in like a chair but you use your foot and hands to maneuver it and make it go or stop.

What the hell where the people thinking and doing with the animals when they decided goats milk, cows milk, and chicken eggs were safe and good enough to eat?

Since brushing teeth wasn't exactly a huge think some time back, did the people from that time period think a horribl smelling mouth was normal? Or did they just have plugged up sinuses 24 / 7 so they wouldn't even notice?


----------



## Cudon (Sep 5, 2014)

This is taking too long...


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank god I don't have homework.
Now I can just sleep all day...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure if I got really lucky, but it started to rain as SOON as I step into my apartment building. Like full on rain.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 5, 2014)

I should content myself with being your friend. At the same time, I kind of can't wait for the season to be over so I don't have to see you flirt with her all the time.


----------



## Improv (Sep 5, 2014)

so much homework but i just want to sleep

/sickproblems


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 5, 2014)

Whoops.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's all, really. Just one big whoops.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

So frustrated with a deadline related to school.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear kid in ELAR,
Stop pretending to like me.  It's pretty obvious you're faking it and I'm too hungry to care about being in a relationship in middle school, thank you very much. 
Sincerely,
Me


----------



## Saylor (Sep 5, 2014)

People have been genuinely really nice to me lately... I'm not used to it.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

Why is it that I'm always the weird kid?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 5, 2014)

I want chocolate.Like,REALLY want chocolate.
Also,I wish I was a better artist.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

I just woke up from a two hour nap, blah


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

You're insane but you're my friend and I love you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> I just woke up from a two hour nap, blah



Morning to ya, then.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not sure why I'm so convinced that everything will change once I graduate and go to college. I keep thinking I'll come out, get really good friends that I feel like I can talk to, etc., but I probably have an equally good chance of having those things happen right now. I'm just too insecure to be open and honest with many people, so I remain the way I am.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 5, 2014)

I really want to bake a cake but have no occasion to do so ^.^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 5, 2014)

kbelle4 said:


> I really want to bake a cake but have no occasion to do so ^.^



Bake for yourself. That's the best occasion there is.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 5, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm not sure why I'm so convinced that everything will change once I graduate and go to college. I keep thinking I'll come out, get really good friends that I feel like I can talk to, etc., but I probably have an equally good chance of having those things happen right now. I'm just too insecure to be open and honest with many people, so I remain the way I am.


Omg same


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 5, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Omg same



Haha yeah, it really sucks. I really like my friends, but there's only one I feel that I can talk to about what really bugs me. I'm just too scared to say anything to the others. 

I think that's part of the reason I liked the Catcher in the Rye so much, too. I can really relate to Holden, and I didn't truly realize how repressed I was until I reflected on his situation.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm listening to Moonlight Densetsu while drawing Animal Crossing stuff...
I do weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 5, 2014)

I fell asleep at 11 pm... And then suddenly it's 5 am. o3o


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Siri is fun to mess around with.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 5, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha yeah, it really sucks. I really like my friends, but there's only one I feel that I can talk to about what really bugs me. I'm just too scared to say anything to the others.
> 
> I think that's part of the reason I liked the Catcher in the Rye so much, too. I can really relate to Holden, and I didn't truly realize how repressed I was until I reflected on his situation.


I get what you mean.

I related to that book a lot but I didn't realize until I read it for the second time, that's part of what makes it one of my favorites.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Queretaro bought Ronaldinho..... I'm shocked


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 5, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Dear kid in ELAR,
> Stop pretending to like me.  It's pretty obvious you're faking it and I'm too hungry to care about being in a relationship in middle school, thank you very much.
> Sincerely,
> Me



Someone "likes" you!?  As in, wants to be your boyfriend!? :O


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Someone "likes" you!?  As in, wants to be your boyfriend!? :O



Yeah he hugged me and told me he loved me :1  I know I'm ugly
Then his friend told me that if I pushed him next time he did that I would get $1 but I don't think it's worth it lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2014)

Isabelle stop being a double b**** and give me heart boppers without forcing me to reset a bunch of times


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

My drawing thing in the Museum is going better than expected


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

oh noooo why are you so attractive ugh how am I supposed to deal with this


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

no art teacher
i don't care if you think my art is good
it's not
teach me how to fix my shading pls


----------



## Cudon (Sep 6, 2014)

I asked my mother to buy me a can of Nutella so I could eat it in one evening and be satisfied, but my mother accidentally bought Betty Crocker Whipped Chocolate Icing. At first I was like ''Ya I can deal w this'' but after tasting it with a spoon I have to say, that **** is one of my the most fatty tasting things I have ever tried and it barely tasted of chocolate.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 6, 2014)

Nutella is %50 sugar.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Siri is fun to mess around with.



I remember my sister started cussing out Siri once. Siri's response for a lot of the things my sister said was "...I'm sorry can you repeat that please?" "...Do you talk to your mother like that?"....something like that, I don't remember. I was recording what she was saying but I deleted the footage.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm not at school anymore.


----------



## 00176 (Sep 6, 2014)

whenever someone has a madoka icon/sig i get rlly angry bc i hate madoka so much :'(

kyoko and mami are cool tho


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 6, 2014)

People think I'm good with computers, but I'm really not. I just take care of my PC cause I don't want to turn to sh!t, and that's only because I learned how important PC maintenance is for gaming...And I don't even own a gaming PC. Which is probably the worse part because I'm sitting living vicariously through Zack Scott watching him play The Sims 4 on Youtube and all I can think about is how upset I am that the third Sims game ruined my graphics card and even if it hadn't, I still wouldn't be able to play TS4. I did some research and found out that to the play the game on anything other than low graphics settings, I'd need to buy a $900 gaming computer T.T
Maybe I should just stop watching the Let's Plays....


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I fell asleep ~2 1/2 hours ago and I woke up to a bad stomach ache
mom don't open the windows at 3 AM, it's freezing outside


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow I'm exhausted and going into an 8 hr work day.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

ugh................................................


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2014)

#NightTerrors


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 6, 2014)

00176 said:


> whenever someone has a madoka icon/sig i get rlly angry bc i hate madoka so much :'(
> 
> kyoko and mami are cool tho



You hate Madoka herself or the entire show?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

I feel so drowsy but I already made up my bed...


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

im so tired today was a long day


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm going to a water park today and I am melting with excitement.


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

I hate Eminem but that song he wrote about Proof made me bawl the first time I heard it and I never listened to it again


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Is it weird to watch a kid show when I'm a teenager please tell me it isn't


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

No Item Racing is fun because it's skill based and many people there don't know what they're doing. Suppose it's better than getting wrecked and getting negative double digits on Worldwides.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 6, 2014)

I.. I'm just starting to realize what awful taste I had a few years ago.... What was I thinking?!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm still so angry that I lost my favorite ring and New Leaf copy in my tiny dorm a year ago and never found them before I had to move out.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 6, 2014)

Was that my favourite episode of doctor who ever? I'm not sure, it's pretty hard to beat my other favourites (it's a two part special) but the characters worked really well with each other. It had a great sense of mystery that may set up the whole series but who knows? I liked the plot but it wasn't really scary like the the empty child/the doctor dances, it was that element of fright that really made those two episodes for me. I think I'm gonna have to watch it again but at least one thing is for sure, I'm loving peter capaldis Doctor, he isn't Christopher Eccleston but I'm really looking forward to his next adventures.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> Is it weird to watch a kid show when I'm a teenager please tell me it isn't



It isn't, don't worry. I do it all the time


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Gah I'm craving cake but there's none in my fridge..


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Pizza's good


----------



## f11 (Sep 6, 2014)

School is just so mentally draining. Like its not hard or anything but its just so boring. Like I hear the same thing in my classes every single day. Middle schoolers are just annoying themselves. I was something interesting would come to this school...


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 6, 2014)

This 5pm cup of coffee I'm having is so warm, creamy and delicious...  <3 I really should draw today.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't feel like doing anything, literally, absolutely nothing

I just wish I was home alone, I feel so uncomfortable with just 2 people in the house and it's silent and...jeez get out


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

"Latch" keeps playing when I shuffle my music player.
I'm not complaining but that's spoopy.

I'm thinking it's the illuminatty's work.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Pokemon


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been listening to Don't Bother by Shakira a lot lately and I finally realized why.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> School is just so mentally draining. Like its not hard or anything but its just so boring. Like I hear the same thing in my classes every single day. Middle schoolers are just annoying themselves. I was something interesting would come to this school...


I know that feeling, I know that feeling.

I'm tired and I played a crap ton of MK8 World Cup today because I felt like it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 6, 2014)

This ground sumac is tasty as heaven.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> School is just so mentally draining. Like its not hard or anything but its just so boring. Like I hear the same thing in my classes every single day. Middle schoolers are just annoying themselves. I was something interesting would come to this school...



I'm the same about school being mentally draining. On Mondays, I usually have more energy but I'm more lazy since it's a fresh week but I was used to doing nothing during the previous weekend. But on Fridays, I'm so exhausted and I'm just over it and I usually do work just to get it done not because I care. When ever I'm mentally drained I usually end up either being sad or mad, it's why I sometimes hate staying after school for something (like band practice or some meeting) because I'd rather be home. (idk if this is the same with you, but I just thought I'd share)


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

My dad has created a Minecraft server what is this


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

thanks, music player (and partially elise) for getting me to love "Latch".


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 6, 2014)

The entire led has came out from my pencil. It's not broken or anything, It's like this long stick of lead


----------



## CR33P (Sep 7, 2014)

i just painted my room today and it's really dark


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> My dad has created a Minecraft server what is this



XD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

My art is so fabuloso.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

gonna just...leave this music on as a little lullaby for me. Seems good.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been sitting and just staring at the moon for a good half hour. I need more of a life.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've been sitting and just staring at the moon for a good half hour. I need more of a life.


That sounds so nice though.
Just worrying about nothing but the moon.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> That sounds so nice though.
> Just worrying about nothing but the moon.


Yeah, it is pretty relaxing, at least.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Why is Raichu the most adorable Pokemon ever?


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm becoming more and more bitter and angry as a person and I just want to shoot myself for it.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

rip rise


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

So. People talking about anime immediately and completely makes me lose interest. 

Not only do I :

a.) Not know what you're talking about.

but

b.) You are most likely talking to me like I'm SUPPOSED to know what you're talking about. 

Don't make references at me I'm not going to understand. I don't do that to you. Yeezus.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

I keep singing a song from a 60's anime that nobody cares about...
*What's wrong with me?*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

LISTENING TO MUSIC AT NIGHT MAKES ME FEEL HIGH


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm so bored, I need more hobbies and interests


----------



## Capella (Sep 7, 2014)

homestuck + mafia = bad time


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

homestuck sux and mafia sux


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Why does barf taste gross when you eat spagetti before it....?


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

noooooooooo o o o o o o o o o . . . . . .. ...............


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

DULCET IS NOT A SWAGMASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

rimu said:


> DULCET IS NOT A SWAGMASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



leaf me alone


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

dulcet said:


> leaf me alone



leave* smh


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

rimu said:


> leave* smh



be quiet tiffany


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 7, 2014)

how many blowy jabs can i give in 24 hours


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> how many blowy jabs can i give in 24 hours



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahaha blowy jabs


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> So. People talking about anime immediately and completely makes me lose interest.
> 
> Not only do I :
> 
> ...



I feel this on a spiritual level and also lmao @ Yeezus



thatawkwardkid said:


> Why does barf taste gross when you eat spagetti before it....?



is there a time when barf tastes good

now i forgot what i came here to say


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

I overslept. Jesus.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 7, 2014)

School's tomorrow


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

nekosync said:


> School's tomorrow


Crap...


----------



## nekosync (Sep 7, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Crap...


Forgot to do your homework, sp?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Forgot to do your homework, sp?


Nah, it's just that I overslept a lot during the weekend, but I know that feeling.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

I hate Sundays before school because I feel like I can't enjoy it without feeling like I have something to do.  Like, no matter what, even if there's a huge party or something, it's not as fun because I can't stop thinking about school. Why? u v u


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 7, 2014)

Finished pretty much all of my homework, but applications are looming over me like the moon in Majora's Mask.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

crap I need to do my hw but I feel like poop


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

IT'S RAINING SO HARD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2014)

I gotta go do yoga in an hour...


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I gotta go do yoga in an hour...



gl
I hate yoga. Stresses me out more than it calms me..


----------



## violet47 (Sep 7, 2014)

my dad is obnoxiously eating an apple


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

WHy does MadisonCrossing type like that


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 7, 2014)

Why Do Some People Type Like This

But seriously, what drove them to do this?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

Why does MadisonCrossing type like THIS?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why isn't MadisonCrossing not viewing this thread anymore?


----------



## Cudon (Sep 7, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Why Do Some People Type Like This
> 
> But seriously, what drove them to do this?


I think it's some emo thing idfk


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 7, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Why Do Some People Type Like This
> 
> But seriously, what drove them to do this?


Everything is a proper noun.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel lonley because my brother is at his dad's house and my mom is at work


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Everything feels so much better now that I don't have to worry about you.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Im hungry


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> WHy does MadisonCrossing type like that



Because I can




Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why does MadisonCrossing type like THIS?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why isn't MadisonCrossing not viewing this thread anymore?



Because I logged off


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey so. I'm just glad there's people weirder than me out there. 

Thank the heavens.


----------



## Resi (Sep 7, 2014)

This is the best forum ever.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Resi said:


> This is the best forum ever.



I'm close to have spent a year here, so I'd damn hope so.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Zane said:


> I feel this on a spiritual level and also lmao @ Yeezus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I never said it tasted good, it never does. What I meant was it tastes way worse when I eat spagetti.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

>made a joke earlier to my neighbor that she didn't bring pizza when she returned a bike pump
>holy crap she brings pizza an hour later

Also, I was, I guess, "preinformed" by two people over the past three days that I was going to nominated for the Ice Bucket Challenge, one of which was nominated by someone who was two weeks late, and has no proof to show that they did it. I call it a total bluff. Declined both. What has this even.


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> No, I never said it tasted good, it never does. What I meant was it tastes way worse when I eat spagetti.



Yeah i know the way you worded it was just strange haha
and gross, one time i threw up after eating cesar salad and couldn't eat it again for like two years


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

Why are Sundays always so boring


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yeah i know the way you worded it was just strange haha
> and gross, one time i threw up after eating cesar salad and couldn't eat it again for like two years



Oh yeah, I just read what I put, and I can see why you'd think that.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> No, I never said it tasted good, it never does. What I meant was it tastes way worse when I eat spagetti.



Stop throwing up, man. 

You know what is the worst, tho? Throwing up on an empty stomach.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 7, 2014)

Y'all nasties talkin about vomit. 

My kitchen in ACNL is my pride and joy, but I rarely ever play anymore. Also, I'd have to delete my town to have fun again, so I'm sorta stuck.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

This.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> This.



I want to throw up like that


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

always remember ur passwords kiddies


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Stop throwing up, man.
> 
> You know what is the worst, tho? Throwing up on an empty stomach.



I didn't throw up, like full on. I actually threw up in my mouth >_< I agree with lady timpani I'm sick of talking about vomit -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> always remember ur passwords kiddies



http://facebookcraze.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/hilarious-clever-facebook-status-update-password-stealing-fail-funny-comments-real.jpg

They said the pic was too big so here's a link -_-

Just thought I'd share since your post reminded me of this pic lol


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> http://facebookcraze.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/hilarious-clever-facebook-status-update-password-stealing-fail-funny-comments-real.jpg
> 
> They said the pic was too big so here's a link -_-
> 
> Just thought I'd share since your post reminded me of this pic lol


I remember that lol.

Some context: I lost my password for my old email and the next day, I auto-signed out of deviantART. I didn't have the password for that either (strange thing-it wouldn't accept the password I use for all of my social sites lmao). So, new email and new DA. Yaay.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 7, 2014)

My family doesn't own any eggs. What kind of family doesn't own eggs?


----------



## Imitation (Sep 7, 2014)

I should probably go to sleep as I need to be awake in 5 hours and 50 minutes..


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My family doesn't own any eggs. What kind of family doesn't own eggs?



Yours, apparently. o.o


----------



## Mariah (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> Yours, apparently. o.o


Knew someone was going to say it.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Knew someone was going to say it.



D:
My family doesn't own any butter. We're equally strange! ^^


----------



## Imitation (Sep 7, 2014)

..?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

I just ate two huge pieces of chocolate cake and I'll probably barf but I don't care it was worth it
So much for staying off the vomiting topic.


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 7, 2014)

the amount of undercover falcons fans is real. i haven't seen anyone reppin the falcons for a good three days leading up to the game but legit as soon as they beat us they all come out from under their rocks like “ayye go falcons.” it's all over my feed everywhere like if you're true stay with your team the whole way. i swear i'm gonna have so many people hit me up Monday with some bs


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 7, 2014)

Changing avatars always makes me feel weird lol.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't believe its Monday tomorrow. Ugh. I need another long weekend please.. at the same time I'm excited for payday this Friday! Took long enough! I be brokeee.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Bravely default is so intense o - o


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 7, 2014)

I think it's important to reconcile with myself, because I will always be the one person I have to live with. I need to learn to be okay with myself and maybe even love myself.Unfortunately, that is easier said than done.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Seals are so adorable, I just realzied this


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

It's been a terrible day for all of my teams. :v


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been falling for EXO really hard lately. They fill the void left by 1D. I guess I can't live without boy-bands.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

shipshipshipshipshipship


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I've been falling for EXO really hard lately. They fill the void left by 1D. I guess I can't live without boy-bands.



EXOEXOEXOEXOEXOEXO


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> EXOEXOEXOEXOEXOEXO



sehun has become my ultimate bias and i regret nothing!!

also, is it your birthday? if so, happy birthday!!  hope it was a good day.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't sleep.
I can't sleep i cant sleep i cant slee ep.

I ffeel like something's watching me even though no ones there.
And i keep stressing and fretting about things that can wait.

I cant sleep.


----------



## Sidon (Sep 7, 2014)

I had some dead cow carcass that was beaten to death with a hammer,

Oh I mean...I'm eating steak


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

this 鮓 is so good


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

Skexiis said:


> I had some dead cow carcass that was beaten to death with a hammer,
> 
> Oh I mean...I'm eating steak



That's br00tal. 

Ugh. I wish I liked meat enough to use that.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> sehun has become my ultimate bias and i regret nothing!!
> 
> also, is it your birthday? if so, happy birthday!!  hope it was a good day.



Yes it is o3o
Thank you bb!


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 7, 2014)

re-watching Reply 1997 because it has so much feels. I need a Yoon Jae in my life ASAP.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 7, 2014)

i just realized that in acnl, the school hat goes perfectly w/ the raincoat and rain boots. cries into my 2ds.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 7, 2014)

wow the earth is almost 2015 years old, time goes buy so fast :*(


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wow the earth is almost 2015 years old, time goes buy so fast :*(



...No. It's 4.5 billion years old...


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> ...No. It's 4.3 billion years old...



ty friend


----------



## CR33P (Sep 7, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> ...No. It's 4.5 billion years old...



no it isn't because jesus and god didn't exist that long


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> ty friend



Lol, I just had to since I've seen so much people say it's 2000 years old. It gets kind of old...


----------



## CR33P (Sep 7, 2014)

god stop trying to correct me


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> no it isn't because jesus and god didn't exist that long



Well, it's 4.5 billion years old from a scientific point of view.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> god stop trying to correct me



I'm sorry if I offended you


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wow the earth is almost 2015 years old, time goes buy so fast :*(



I remember when the Earth was just a little baby ball of molten rock. THEY GROW UP SO FAST. 

/sobbing


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

im so ****ing pissed off rn


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

The new User Lookup is so beautiful wow


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 8, 2014)

うんざりした．


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 8, 2014)

i have so much hw and i didn't realise


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

Omfg, I just spent $24 on a sticker set. Whyyy??? XD


----------



## Hit Girl (Sep 8, 2014)

I invest way too much time into this game.


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 8, 2014)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 8, 2014)

極めてうんざり．


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 8, 2014)

I forgot my phone was on vibrate and it just about gave me a heart attack


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 8, 2014)

ITS 3AM, I GOTTA BE UP BY 7AM, SLEEP IS LIKE HOMEWORK


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 8, 2014)

3 week left of hell


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Is it October 3rd yet?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2014)

It's almost 3 of my friends birthday. I can't believe I'm older them... they're all way taller than me and some of them are already growing beards, but those 3 birthday's are in a few/weeks. While I was born all the way in July


----------



## Cudon (Sep 8, 2014)

My mgs3 naked snake bag arrived today. it's kinda flimsy but has naked snakes face on it so im happy. I kinda feel bad using it considering that im on the first game rn unmotivated to play it cuz of the psg1 being such a pain for me to get.. and im playing on easy... *cries*


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

I... actually enjoyed school today


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm sick. WOOOO.
And I can't stop thinking about TBT so I can't sleep..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 8, 2014)

MY NOSE IS RUNNING LIKE HECK
-RUBS MY SNOT ON THE NEXT POSTER-


----------



## Redacted (Sep 8, 2014)

We are a product of our environment.


----------



## Miley (Sep 8, 2014)

john what are you doing...


----------



## sylveons (Sep 8, 2014)

i want to go swimming, but it looks like it's gonna storm... yet i can't really tell when. why.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

I really need to get Mario Galaxy 2....


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

cyclingcyclingcycling


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't believe I'm actually starting to _like_ taking pictures.

It's a miracle.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

why is TBT glitching out on my mobile
help


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't even know how to describe my school day. My Social Studies teacher is scary, I guess lol, I'll just say that.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I can't believe I'm actually starting to _like_ taking pictures.
> 
> It's a miracle.



Okay the hard part is uploading them.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 8, 2014)

What to do....


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

These cramps hurt.. and I want foooood


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

Toothpaste...
Why must you make everything taste awful? ;(


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

i dont like people who lie or sugarcoat


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2014)

I just found out that a girl who I used to be friends with moved to a high school two hours away because of family problems. 

I feel really bad because things weren't the best between us before she left, and I even felt bad about not being her friend because her parents were so awful to her for being trans. I'd really like to get in touch with her and like. Apologize or something, but she barely uses Facebook, and it seems that her phone has been disconnected or something. On top of that, I'm not even sure she'd want to hear from me.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

So much for watching anime...
Spotify now has me held captive D:


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I just found out that a girl who I used to be friends with moved to a high school two hours away because of family problems.
> 
> I feel really bad because things weren't the best between us before she left, and I even felt bad about not being her friend because her parents were so awful to her for being trans. I'd really like to get in touch with her and like. Apologize or something, but she barely uses Facebook, and it seems that her phone has been disconnected or something. On top of that, I'm not even sure she'd want to hear from me.



you never know until you try


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2014)

dulcet said:


> you never know until you try



Yeah, that's what I've been thinking. I'm probably gonna shoot her a message, but I still need to figure out what to say.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

That awkward feeling when you realize you're crushing on a girl, and you ARE a girl..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> That awkward feeling when you realize you're crushing on a girl, and you ARE a girl..



Welcome to the queer side of life.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

*Lulz me watching "TEENS REACT TO NES"*
I feel so old watching this, and I'm 16.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2014)

She made a new Facebook profile with the name that she chose for herself. :') 

She also accepted my friend request and we're talking right now (well, more like she's reading my long ass apology to her). I hope we can hang out in person sometime and go shopping, she'd like that, I think.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> That awkward feeling when you realize you're crushing on a girl, and you ARE a girl..


I know that feeling.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

why do people speak to me when i have headphones on and expect me to hear them


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2014)

The shop _would_ stock when Columbo was starting. Like, right at 5. Yeah right. Nothing is more important than Columbo... Nothing.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a Popsicle.
yay.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

I didn't realize that the new Sailor Moon dub is out already.
It's good so far.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, that's what I've been thinking. I'm probably gonna shoot her a message, but I still need to figure out what to say.



good luck!! i hope things go well for you


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I didn't realize that the new Sailor Moon dub is out already.
> It's good so far.



Huh, I didn't know that either. I'll have to check it out sometime soon. 



dulcet said:


> good luck!! i hope things go well for you



Eh, things could have gone better, I think. Like we're friends on FB now and she sent me a message back, but I don't think she seemed all that interested. Or maybe she was just kind of busy, I'm not very sure. She logged out without replying ten minutes after I sent another message, so I really don't know. I'll have to wait and see what happens. (But thanks, haha)


I think I'll probably watch the Rebellion Story for the first time this weekend. I really love PMMM, but all the confusing synopses that we're floating around like 12 hours after it was released kind of put me off the movie, so I avoided it like the plague.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Huh, I didn't know that either. I'll have to check it out sometime soon. .



EPISODE 5 CAME OUT!!!!
Its good



Spoiler: Kirby Related thing, involves final bosses, so spoilers



UGHHHHHHHHHHH DARK MATTER WHY DO YOU HAVE TO MAKE ALL THE OTHER GUYS LOOK LAME
NIGHTMARE HAD AN AWESOME VOICE IN THE ANIME, CUSTOMER SERVICE ROCKED, MAGOLOR AND MARX ARE ADORABLE, AND TARANZA IS LOVABLE. AND I GUESS DRAWCIA AND SECTONIA ARE COOL TOO.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm just really bad at coming up with topics for research papers.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 8, 2014)

tbt is being slower than a grandma digging through her purse for a quarter


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2014)

a gnat flew into my eye and oh god its wet and eHUEHGU


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> tbt is being slower than a grandma digging through her purse for a quarter


TRUUU THO
can't blame the site. only can blame the traffic.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

rip TBT 
shop restock was too much


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 8, 2014)

luhan from exo is the irl kikuchi touma and it hurts (for anyone who reads ao haru ride)


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 8, 2014)

This lag on this site is beyond repair


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> This lag on this site is beyond repair



it's not lagging for me right now?


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 8, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> it's not lagging for me right now?



Hm. I think I just need to restart my browser or something. 
I've been on since the restock and I just assumed my computer just couldn't handle the traffic


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 8, 2014)

That last raisin was kind of crunchy wtf??


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> That last raisin was kind of crunchy wtf??



First world problems; Crunchy raisins.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't help but feel worried about the California Drought. Hopefully the 70% chance storm does happen!

Also I have no homework today, woo!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

Mosquitos should not exist.


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 8, 2014)

MY NEW SKIRT DOESNT FIT IM CRYING


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2014)

Why do people put woops/woop/oops/etc. at the end of a sentence. I've seen a lot of people do it, I have a theory of why they do it but I'm not sure exactly. It was ok at first, now it's annoying imo.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 8, 2014)

The basement thread is now like 65% Ask Threads.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> The basement thread is now like 65% Ask Threads.



While the genereal ac discusion is about 60% "help" threads and 40% actual discussion.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 8, 2014)

Recipe blogs without print buttons.
Why?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

This thread is not full of people complaining.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I should really eat.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

I should be studying. Instead I'm planning animal crossing because it's finally snowing in my town yayayayayaayayay!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm regretting that chocolate drink. D: This happens every time, too..


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I still need to eat.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

Ｔｈｉｓ　ｔｈｒｅａｄ　ｉｓ　ｇｏｎｎａ　ｂｅ　ｍｙ　ｎｅｗ　ｂｌｏｇ


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

I need to toughen up damn it


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 9, 2014)

to cut my hair or not to cut my hair


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

ｍｙ　ｂａｎｇｓ　ａｒｅ　ｕｐ　ｔｏ　ｍｙ　ｓｈｏｕｌｄｅｒｓ，　ｉ　ａｌｗａｙｓ　ｈａｖｅ　ｈａｉｒ　ｉｎ　ｍｙ　ｅｙｅｓ


----------



## sylveons (Sep 9, 2014)

why am i even awake right now. brain, go to SLEEP.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 9, 2014)

Why are Mantine so hard to hatch omfg


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 9, 2014)

COLD WEATHER IS COMING and all I want is someone to cuddle with ;___;


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm excited to try this burger place with my friend after our classes end. and macarons, yes!!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Talk to meeee.. even though you complain about always talking first and me not trying to talk first. ;w;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

My neighbor's kids love to leave their belongings everywhere. Also, the people that are my age litter all the time and it's really irritating. I could go on about this, but the only things I'm going to say is that a week ago, someone left their tricycle in the middle of the parking lot. And today, someone left their blow-up swimming pool by a street light. Wtf take your **** with you why don't you....


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 9, 2014)

i have school after a four day weekend tomorrow why


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 9, 2014)

My boss woke me up for work, but he won't pay me... Wat


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 9, 2014)

i feel so empty


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

The train station near my house that takes me to Lower Manhattan will be delayed Thursday afternoon.

Great. Can't even pay my respects.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

Wowowow. I can't believe I actually managed to snag two of the popsicles! :'D LOL I was waiting at the shop for like 10 minutes freaking out..


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 9, 2014)

People irk me


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

<censored> cramps


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 9, 2014)

Why do I have to be so lazy when it comes to exercising??

Sometimes I think about how things in this world work. I get wrapped up in my thoughts to a point where minutes tick by and by the time I notice it, hours have actually gone by.

Also, why the flying **** do I have to be woken up, and my daughter too, at 8:30am by the incredibly stupid gross nasty BLEGH talking of that psycho alex jones. Please stop fianc? or I'll leave you for listening to that annoying crock POt crazy guy early in the morning to the point you wake up me and your daughter.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm so lonely


----------



## Imitation (Sep 9, 2014)

..?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'm so lonely


The worst feeling, I'm sorry.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> The worst feeling, I'm sorry.



Don't be, it's mostly my fault anyway.


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 9, 2014)

Cutting onions are the worst


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

I need to go to sleep, but today has been such a good day! D: I've gotten 2 of the Popsicle collectibles directly from the Shop, _then_ a friend surprised me with one of the Pumpkin Heads I wanted (and am currently wearing because it's too cute - I don't care if it's not Halloween yet!), and _then_ someone sold me the green balloon I wanted!

If I go to sleep now, I might miss more good things!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

No matter how long I stay on TBT I never know when new stuff comes out in the shop...


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

Turns out I was right to decide not to sleep in case more good things happen! I just bought another Pumpkin Head for 20TBT.  

(also I finally found the source of all these cute pixel avatars and now I want to save up for one haha)


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

I should just go back to not bothering with collectibles if it's gonna be this difficult to get a popsicle holy hell



Mephisto Pheles said:


> Turns out I was right to decide not to sleep in case more good things happen! I just bought another Pumpkin Head for 20TBT.
> 
> (also I finally found the source of all these cute pixel avatars and now I want to save up for one haha)



which avatars? :0


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

Zane said:


> I should just go back to not bothering with collectibles if it's gonna be this difficult to get a popsicle holy hell
> 
> 
> 
> which avatars? :0



The one's by hzl!  (I see one of buuunii's in your sig, too! Hers are also super cute. Wish I were more talkative so I could make more TBT hahaha)


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 9, 2014)

I really really wanna be able to rearrange my collectables  I eventually want an amethyst and a purple feather to complete the only collectables I want.... but I want them to be like amethyst-purple feather-popsicle-pear-peridot...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mephisto Pheles said:


> The one's by hzl!  (I see one of buuunii's in your sig, too! Hers are also super cute. Wish I were more talkative so I could make more TBT hahaha)


aww I love Hzl's pixel chibis <3 so much cute


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> The one's by hzl!  (I see one of buuunii's in your sig, too! Hers are also super cute. Wish I were more talkative so I could make more TBT hahaha)



Haha I thought they might be the ones! ;D Yes, hzl's spritework is excellent, I love seeing them all over the site. You should try to catch one of her streams some time~ (Heh I was super lucky to get the buuunii sprite too, I won her giveaway ;u; ) 

And I feel you, it's slow-going saving tbt by posting. x]


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

Zane said:


> Haha I thought they might be the ones! ;D Yes, hzl's spritework is excellent, I love seeing them all over the site. You should try to catch one of her streams some time~ (Heh I was super lucky to get the buuunii sprite too, I won her giveaway ;u; )
> 
> And I feel you, it's slow-going saving tbt by posting. x]



Haha I'm kind of tempted to just sell the extra popsicle I got earlier from the restock so I can afford such cute things.  I originally bought two because my friend wasn't sure if she could move quick enough to get one for herself LOL. But she did, so now I have an extra.


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Haha I'm kind of tempted to just sell the extra popsicle I got earlier from the restock so I can afford such cute things.  I originally bought two because my friend wasn't sure if she could move quick enough to get one for herself LOL. But she did, so now I have an extra.



If you do I'll buy it off you x'D Nah you could probably get a decent price for it right now if you did decide to sell it! I keep seeing them for 300-450. *o*
I thought of asking someone to try to grab one for me but I thought I'd be home in time. Derp.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

Zane said:


> If you do I'll buy it off you x'D Nah you could probably get a decent price for it right now if you did decide to sell it! I keep seeing them for 300-450. *o*
> I thought of asking someone to try to grab one for me but I thought I'd be home in time. Derp.



Haha me and my friend were sitting on the Shop page during the countdown for like 10 minutes. xD It was hilarious because we're not really _that_ into the collectibles.. And yet we were freaking out the closer it got to 0.

And yeah, I saw how much they're going for. It's kinda crazy! (If you're willing to pay at least 400TBT I'd gladly sell it to you. )


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 9, 2014)

The aztecs were truly hardc0re


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 9, 2014)

people in the 80s sure had some neat coat hangers


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Haha me and my friend were sitting on the Shop page during the countdown for like 10 minutes. xD It was hilarious because we're not really _that_ into the collectibles.. And yet we were freaking out the closer it got to 0.
> 
> And yeah, I saw how much they're going for. It's kinda crazy! (If you're willing to pay at least 400TBT I'd gladly sell it to you. )



It's so hard to resist the hype. x'D I'm not super big on em either but once I got one it was like "welp better get some more now"

huehue i'm tempted but i got fingers crossed for another restock that doesn't occur at an incredibly inconvenient time, but if I do end up buying for that price I hope I buy it from you. :') lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 9, 2014)

That "are you a marriage kinda person" test was only slightly awkward. I'm really not apparently with low low score of zero out of twenty seven


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

Zane said:


> It's so hard to resist the hype. x'D I'm not super big on em either but once I got one it was like "welp better get some more now"
> 
> huehue i'm tempted but i got fingers crossed for another restock that doesn't occur at an incredibly inconvenient time, but if I do end up buying for that price I hope I buy it from you. :') lol



I know, right?? Haha my friend and I kept laughing at ourselves - not only because of how anxious we were during the countdown - but also because we felt so 'cool' and 'accomplished' for actually managing to snag ourselves some. xD

Haha OK.  Good luck, and remember - be quick! LOL. I'd never taken part in a restock before, so I didn't realize how quickly those things disappear!


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2014)

so excited for studying cardiology next year


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm always scared my parents are going to run over a bird when they're driving.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm always scared my parents are going to run over a bird when they're driving.



that's an odd fear to have
why a bird?
why not a squirrel? or a cat?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm feeling more better today but it doesn't mean that I still haven't forgotten.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> that's an odd fear to have
> why a bird?
> why not a squirrel? or a cat?



Well, it's usually when we're in a parking lot, like at Wal-Mart or something.  It's because I always see birds in parking lots and they always fly away from the car at the last minute. 

Also we don't have squirrels here and I never see cats on the roads so I'm MOSTLY scared for birds.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 9, 2014)

And now Zane just added to my "list of good things that happened to me today" by giving me 130 bells so I can afford one of hzl's pixels when she has a slot open. ;w; (I really hope all these good things don't stop coming hahaha. But then again.. if they don't, I might never sleep!)


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> And now Zane just added to my "list of good things that happened to me today" by giving me 130 bells so I can afford one of hzl's pixels when she has a slot open. ;w; (I really hope all these good things don't stop coming hahaha. But then again.. if they don't, I might never sleep!)



don't sleep, you're on a roll! ;P Hahah
although you did me one better - my list of good things for the day is just started and this popsicle is at the top. :D *moonwalks*


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 9, 2014)

I am thoroughly unimpressed by the iphone 6


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Whoopee, back to doing more homework...yay. Can't wait for Friday, this is already pretty bad.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

Today I am going to open up my biological psychology textbook and actually read it...I'm actually going to do this. Actually. Yep. >.> Totally gonna happen.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2014)

the weather was so awesome yesterday but now it's hot again. I'm not here for this.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm crushing on a girl.
Why is this happeninggggg.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm crushing on a girl.
> Why is this happeninggggg.



It's okay. There's nothing wrong with crushing on another woman.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It's okay. There's nothing wrong with crushing on another woman.



BUT SHE'S MY P.E. PARTNER AND I HAVE TO TOUCH HER ALL THE TIME HNNNNNGGGG


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> BUT SHE'S MY P.E. PARTNER AND I HAVE TO TOUCH HER ALL THE TIME HNNNNNGGGG



Omg I thought you were going to say "P.E. teacher". 

Well, that's kind of unfortunate lol. Are you guys good friends?


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I thought you were going to say "P.E. teacher".
> 
> Well, that's kind of unfortunate lol. Are you guys good friends?



Noooope.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 9, 2014)

Blade knight if you detect something _*big and obvious*_ coming, WHY CAN NO ONE SEE IT UNTIL ITS TOO LATE?!!?!?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm so excited for Friday because we have early release and, best of all, _no Friday night band practice_. I just have to get through practice the next two days, then my physics and calc tests on Thursday, and I'll be good to go. B)

Also I just looked up at the tags and saw "Romney makes me wet" I'm gonna die


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

This weekend is going to be insane for Smash Bros fans....


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm crushing on a girl.
> Why is this happeninggggg.



Nothing to worry about  I know how you feel, I got a crush on this really popular girl and I'm just not popular so...I'm glad I'm getting over that now


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

Bravely default is amazing :')


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm waiting for October.

*STREET FAIR!!!!!!*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

I wanna be your friend because you seem cool, but I have no idea what you think of me. Actually, you might think I'm annoying


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2014)

*CHICKEN FRIES DISCONTINUED...AGAIN ;/*


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> *CHICKEN FRIES DISCONTINUED...AGAIN ;/*


How long was that


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

Aw man I didn't know you couldn't change your NNID


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

i hate it when people stare at me like can you not


----------



## sylveons (Sep 9, 2014)

uhugh i love marina and the diamonds so much....


----------



## Improv (Sep 9, 2014)

shopping for a new backpack is stressful


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I just had my heart broken


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I just had my heart broken



huh what


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

It feels like my ACNL art is not getting notice throughout the weeks......
_*I'm such an attention freak....*_
*Help me....*I need to draw other villagers other than Rooney....*HALPU MEEE!*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

Beary said:


> huh what



_If I were to tell you
my sadness
my pain
my tears
I wonder
how you would 
look at me

But I fear
that 
being without you
is 
much scarier
than slowly suffocating with you._

~Laf replies in Free-Verse~

'you' is someone I know IRL ;'D​


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _If I were to tell you
> my sadness
> my pain
> my tears
> ...


This is sweet.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

i need a new hobby


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Sweet Tea's amazing.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel alseep again


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 9, 2014)

Still in pain from hiking up on a mountain.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

The Ebola scare is scaring me


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

The rain is ever 
*falling*
Why do I feel this 
*way*
Spiraling down, down, 
*down*
No destination found 
*there*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

I’m screaming,
“Love, it takes time, it takes time.”
I wish I could take my time and your worries away.
I’ll take my time and your worries away.
I’ll be okay
‘cause I’ve got the stars.


"Stars" by The Swellers. It's too good.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

what the heck am i doing...............


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 9, 2014)

i always go to bed late and wake up at 6 in the morning and then i regret staying up late


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

All the chocolate cake broke my TBT


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

happy Cirno day!


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

Kings of Suburbia's looks decent but after 5 years they better have they're **** together idk who they think they r cuz they aint rammstein.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

y u do dis internet


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I want to make a thread where I post all my poems but my poetry isn't even good

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> _If I were to tell you
> my sadness
> my pain
> my tears
> ...



I only write free verse OTL


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 10, 2014)

fletchings here
pidgeys there
oh look a flabebe
why do I even wonder trade
it's 1am what am I even doing
oh look another froakie


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 10, 2014)

the new AoT chapter was everything


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

why did I choose to rp over writing my essay
i regret everything


----------



## Mariah (Sep 10, 2014)

My sister is in the hospital and my parents expect me to give a ****.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 10, 2014)

I hate driving.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 10, 2014)

Should I do a live stream during the September holidays or not.

Hmm


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 10, 2014)

i like bacon


----------



## 00176 (Sep 10, 2014)

So today in school my class was talking about how the people in my area had gotten their jimmies rustled over a moose that had been shot. Nothing illegal happened, but the moose had run into an area of people with a couple arrows in it. Anyway, my teacher was asking everyone about their opinions and because I am socially inept and confused about my thought 457964769% of the time I decided to blurt out, "I don't care if it's dead or alive; it's not even an endangered species." AND THIS ONE KID (my dearest enemy) got angry at me and told me, "You don't care about anything," and gave me this LOOK 

:'(((( meanie beanie, she wouldn't have cared otherwise if the animal hadn't showed up in the morning paper


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 67387
> 
> All the chocolate cake broke my TBT



Hahahaha I am dying.
Very sorry m8!


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 10, 2014)

just ordered bts now photobook yayayayayayayyaya


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 10, 2014)

im in such a good mood fhis weekend is gonna be so good and im feelin so good!!!!!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

i made up my mind and i won't waver anymore


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

Game Club is awesome, and the fact that I can access this site from the school still surprises me.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 10, 2014)

I want chicken nuggets


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 10, 2014)

I really want that pink coat from primeark


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

God, I'm hungry... :l


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm super bored.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 10, 2014)

My parents are probably going to tell me to go and play my trumpet in a few moments...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 10, 2014)

I just ordered just cause 2. I'm really looking forward to playing this game.


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 10, 2014)

I think in my sleep I turn off my alarm clock then sleep for another 2 hours. Like this isn't ok idk what to do


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I think in my sleep I turn off my alarm clock then sleep for another 2 hours. Like this isn't ok idk what to do



Put your alarm clock under your bed so it's harder for you to get to it in your sleep. (I was gonna say put it across the room but then you might not hear it. :V)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm really hyper right now and I don't know why?? Like shouldn't I be sleepy by now?

Oh well.. I won't argue with it.  I'd rather stay up anyways.


----------



## Resi (Sep 10, 2014)

Why is math so difficult?


----------



## Flop (Sep 10, 2014)

My trombone is in the repair shop right now ;-;


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I love block periods but at the same time I hate them.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

Should I do my homework?


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

Im sick. Great.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

Edzers said:


> Im sick. Great.



Get well soon bb!


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> Should I do my homework?



no. #procrastination
but for real, your choice :0
i usually do mine first thing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Get well soon bb!



<3 ty


----------



## Saylor (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm so mad at myself


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like I don't want to get up, but when I do, I feel energized. And then other days, I'm like, "This will be the greatest day ever!" Then I try to get up but flop back down and sleep again. Gaaah, make up your mind, Nathan.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 10, 2014)

Please come online because I miss having someone let me vent to them. x.x


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

debating if i should try TBT mafia


----------



## sylveons (Sep 10, 2014)

feelin kinda empty atm, like a sad empty can of soda, but hey at least we got a big bag of mini milky-ways :^o


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I WANT MORE MUFFINS


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

That moment when you wake up from your nap, it's like 10 PM.
And there's nothing to eat....


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

just took a hot shower
Felt like 5 minutes of heaven


----------



## Resi (Sep 10, 2014)

I want mboy to win >.>


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to host a giveaway but I'm just too lazy tbh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

It seems like the world stopped spinning for me.


----------



## 00176 (Sep 11, 2014)

my whole school is filled to the brim with bronies, some even carry notebooks and folders with the characters on them

the merch is cute and i know the show isn't bad but i've never had a good experience with a brony/furry/whatever, male or otherwise lmao.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2014)

When I said I was a brony.... Bullys. Gullys everywhere.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

That feel when you're terrible at P.E. and you have an hour and thirty minutes of it tomorrow


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 11, 2014)

You are all lazy get of TBT and get a job an d make money become an immigrant go take pictures idc


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 11, 2014)

i miss someone and i feel gross because of it :s


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 11, 2014)

I have picture taking today in like 9 or 10 hours. (I have go go to bed.) Love it..........


----------



## nard (Sep 11, 2014)

The Smash Bros. 4 leaks were confirmed. Ness, Game and Watch, Dark Pit, Dr. Mario, and Duck Hunt Dog are all in the game. 



LET IT GOOOO, LET IT GOOOOOO! CAN'T HOLD THE HYPE BACK ANNYYMOOOREEEE


----------



## unravel (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know what to pick course should I take. My friends recommend me IT, Cinematology and Art Advertising... I just dunno *erk*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 11, 2014)

^IHY


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

I just typed out a whole art shop thread and now I'm too nervous to post it x'D maybe i can work up a nerve when I'm not so tired.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to fall into true love.


----------



## SmellySock (Sep 11, 2014)

Why is the Happy flower no longer in Paper Mario?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

When life gives you lemonade, turn it into lemons so life would be like 'Whaat?'


----------



## Improv (Sep 11, 2014)

i had my phone on my desk during calculus and the principal walked in

i left school at 2:20 after that


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just blew 5.1k TBT on a collectible and we're doing a "Money Management" unit in one of my classes. Oh the irony.


----------



## SmellySock (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm hungry! D:


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 11, 2014)

Get well soon chuggaconroy!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

I need to get out of this writing block seriously.
But no music can help me in the slightest.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Ugh setting up my mouthguard for field hockey... Apparently I need to boil it?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Spoiler





Duckhunt Dog


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 11, 2014)

I wish Hogwarts was real.


----------



## Resi (Sep 11, 2014)

Why are we watching Hell's Kitchen and not Master Chef?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 11, 2014)

It's gonna snow tomorrow already, that's so early


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

Why do I think something's a good idea when I start, then get terrified later?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Why do I think something's a good idea when I start, then get terrified later?



I know that feeling. 


Pretty sure I messed up my calc test today, so my grade's probably gonna tank, since it's worth 700 points. :')


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 11, 2014)

"You're welcome" would've been nice to hear. And stop staring at me even though I'm aware you're looking at me. Take a god danm picture for ****s sake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was stretching my hand and it made it look like I flipped someone off lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2014)

I looked hot today, and you know it. :*


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

TGIF I need sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost Friday >.>


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> TGIF I need sleep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Almost Friday >.>



Omg your sig. I thought it was part of your post lol.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 11, 2014)

I wish I wasn't too shy to talk to you. :c


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Me in a nutshell.
Might draw Ray and Yookey again


----------



## evies (Sep 11, 2014)

Never mind


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

what happened to the peaceful nights i had? im sure im alright.

why cant i sleep then?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

All the books I'm reading in Exp. are like: "YA'LL NEED JESUS"

I was not prepared for how utterly boring this class is. 
like no
stop pls


----------



## Cudon (Sep 12, 2014)

Dead planting spots that make no sense are affected by the bushes/trees on the other side. The solution is to temporarily remove anything that meddles with the spot and then planting it back once you've got the deadspot stuff growing. However for some reason cash trees seem to surpass it. Like I tried planting a cedar at this one spot and then tried the same spot with 1k bell bag.. and now I have a normal sapling where a cedar couldn't survive... And since I've already put down my bush lining like every sapling I put near them dies.. so good bye cedars I guess :c

ALSO I JUST FOUND OUT BY READING THE SIGN INFRONT OF THE MUSEUM YOU CAN CHECK WHAT YOU'VE DONATED AND ITS MAGIC AND UGH.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 12, 2014)

HALF DAY TODAY I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty sure someone in my family is doing that... can you just...not do that in the house? -.- just.....no....


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2014)

prayingmantis has a beautiful soul ;_; tbt is so kind <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Pretty sure someone in my family is doing that... can you just...not do that in the house? -.- just.....no....



also lmao poor you


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

mogyay said:


> prayingmantis has a beautiful soul ;_; tbt is so kind <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't want to tell what happened, but basically I had trouble sleeping because of it. It was burning my nose and throat every time I breathed.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)

i can't stop laughing because of these tweets [x]


----------



## Aradai (Sep 12, 2014)

dulcet said:


> i can't stop laughing because of these tweets [x]



I LOVE THESE ACCOUNTS.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 12, 2014)

I went around selling ads today, so I think I've met my $300 quota. And even though I still have to do a project for gov that's due Monday, I'm feeling pretty swell.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 12, 2014)

So- so someone just brought up the fact that- 

my most recent raging mancrush

is _a lot_ like my dad. 

I can't even get this out of my head now and when I look at this guy the more it becomes apparent. I don't have daddy issues, damn it!


----------



## Imitation (Sep 12, 2014)

Weekends don't last long enough..


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 12, 2014)

When you're not on TBT for a week and all your subscribed threads are like hoLLA


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I hate water polo with a burning passion.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 12, 2014)

UGH WHY DO ALL THE COLLECTIBLES HAVE TO COME OUT WHEN I'M OFFLINE FOR A WEEK
I don't really have any valuable ones (maybe the cake, but eh).  Oh well.  I've spent too much TBT on people already this past month or so.  Not that it's a bad thing, but it's probably a sign that I shouldn't buy those new collectibles. ;;


----------



## Resi (Sep 12, 2014)

I really need to open that game...


----------



## Brackets (Sep 13, 2014)

going back to good old Norfolk today, going to miss my family though


----------



## unravel (Sep 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I don't know what to pick course should I take. My friends recommend me IT, Cinematology and Art Advertising... I just dunno *erk*





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ^IHY



Lol jelly? You got a big problem there kid? Shut down the computer and think what you have done kid





That is why you have no friends in TBT OHHH BURN


----------



## mogyay (Sep 13, 2014)

look at my gorgeous peach ;_; just look at it, so perfect and pretty and round and pink. can't believe there are people are so kind as to just gift it to me for nothing <3 <3


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

I was listening to this nightcore song:








And misheard the lyrics. I thought it said "sexy dolphins". .-. Start listening at 1:03 to hear it.​


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Gonna see GotG today!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 13, 2014)

This internet service provider is bloody awful. Best in the country my ass ~


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 13, 2014)

Las Vegas......I was there a few days ago.I think the buffets did more damage than the slot machines........


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> Las Vegas......I was there a few days ago.I think the buffets did more damage than the slot machines........



Sounds like something that would happen to me lmao.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 13, 2014)

i didn't get any sushi today and now i'm sad :'(


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

My glowstick headband broke. :-(
Now I can't party like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

Trying pokemon again..


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> Trying pokemon again..



How is it?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel like a guy in my bio class wants to kill me
He's always staring at me
And he just keeps staring

He's bigger than me too 
idk I'm not cute so there's no way he's staring because he likes me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> How is it?



Weird


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I feel like a guy in my bio class wants to kill me
> He's always staring at me
> And he just keeps staring
> 
> ...


I've been in this situation before do not date him he will ****ing scar you for life


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> Weird



Which one?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

I really need to fix my posture...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

Franziska/Adrian is great omg. So sad that neither of them were in Dual Destinies.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Franziska/Adrian is great omg. So sad that neither of them were in Dual Destinies.







That was a foolish decision made by foolish fools.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm gay trash.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Franziska/Adrian is great omg. So sad that neither of them were in Dual Destinies.


Ugh Franziska and Adrian made me so happy at the end of Farewell, My Turnabout


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ugh Franziska and Adrian made me so happy at the end of Farewell, My Turnabout



Man, same. I really love their relationship, and it's a shame we haven't been able to see them interact since then (even if Adrian says they write huehue).


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I've been in this situation before do not date him he will ****ing scar you for life



wait what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I'm gay trash.



no you're beautiful bb ♥


----------



## Saylor (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm gay trash.


You're not trash.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> no you're beautiful bb ♥





Saylor said:


> You're not trash.



Omg y'all are really sweet. I wasn't trying to be self-deprecating or anything, I just felt kind of trashy after looking up Adrian/ Franzsika stuff lol. 

But thanks, guys. :*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

_when will the ebola stop_


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 13, 2014)

I WANT IT.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

Jawile said:


> _when will the ebola stop_





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I WANT IT.



...
I'm sorry but these two cracked me up.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

Kids getting sick with an unidentified new illness and the sure fire way to not get it is by washing your hands...

That shows how clean kids are


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

morrigan aensland


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 13, 2014)

Too many awful horror games.. make something good for once please.. Corpse party, you're so fabulous <3 but every Corpse Party there is that game that relies on jumpscares. An example of the jumpscare spammers that aren't even scary are the .exe games..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

Omg I just want 1 day of peace... Everyone in my house is either always being loud, annoying or both.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 13, 2014)

Im also randomly thinking about random thoughts due to this thread. so, i posted 2 random thoughts, therefore im the thought master.. this hurts my brain.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I want a manga where the female main character isn't ridiculously weak or just fan-service


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

hola
hoopdedoop
I SHIP ITTT


^ Yes these are my random thoughts


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Listening to Bravely Default OST.
It's so good :')))


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Too many awful horror games.. make something good for once please.. Corpse party, you're so fabulous <3 but every Corpse Party there is that game that relies on jumpscares. An example of the jumpscare spammers that aren't even scary are the .exe games..



Misao is pretty good. I've also heard that Mad Father, by the same person, is really good, but I've yet to play it.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Misao is pretty good. I've also heard that Mad Father, by the same person, is really good, but I've yet to play it.



both are good. mad father tho DA FEELZ


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 13, 2014)

my parents are hella spontaneous. they left the house about 8 hours ago and my mom sent me a picture about 5 hours ago of them at the casino in north fricken carolina. like they just jet this is so weird. we live in freaking georgia but sheit i aint mad i wouldve jet to north carolina too, gotta check out some colleges


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

Tomorrow our band has a beach day and I'm not going. No ****** thanks. My friends and my band director is disappointed (but my friends are pissed lol.) They keep asking me why and I just keep saying "idk". I'm surprised they're asking me why I'm not going since I told my friends I felt like everyone in the band hates me. Which is why I don't show up to anything and not in marching band.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 13, 2014)

im goin crazy waiting 4 my dark&wild album DDDDD:


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Sep 13, 2014)

I love eating takoyaki


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm at in-n-out life is good


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2014)

chrome is doing a weird thing where there's no loading bar over the url to show loading progress and its bugging me so much why this


----------



## Improv (Sep 13, 2014)

it's midnight and i should have been asleep two hours ago but here i am


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Dynamics in video game music make me so happy, and I'm not even sure why.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Dynamics in video game music make me so happy, and I'm not even sure why.



^^ so true.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 14, 2014)

Two more exams to go and I can finally rest in peace


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

w8 m8 don h8


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anybody else on here read Postsecret? I'm not really sure why I'm asking, but I'm kinda curious.


----------



## Flop (Sep 14, 2014)

I need Hyrule Warriors


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

i need to get ready soon


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope I win this bid! *crosses fingers*


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I hope I win this bid! *crosses fingers*



Good luck!


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

is it weird that every time i hear zelda's lullaby in any form i get this huge urge to cry bc i seriously do


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

dragonair said:


> is it weird that every time i hear zelda's lullaby in any form i get this huge urge to cry bc i seriously do



NO that happens to me with a lot of music. You're not alone lol.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

I can't wait until the SSB4 demo is released


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

I really wanna replay the entire Paper Mario series (probably minus Sticker Star because I couldn't bear to even finish that one lmao) sometime soon.


----------



## Improv (Sep 14, 2014)

why are you at a party at 2pm what is wrong with you


----------



## Cudon (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel kinda bad for abandoning Solaceon.. But then again my second town is so so much better


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I really wanna replay the entire Paper Mario series (probably minus Sticker Star because I couldn't bear to even finish that one lmao) sometime soon.


I really need to play Thousand Year Door again, I haven't touched that game in a long time.
But I need to find my Gamecube cords and Memory Card first.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

Should I write some more poetry?

AND MONOKUMA, WHY WONT YOU STAY DEAD YOU BUTT


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I really need to play Thousand Year Door again, I haven't touched that game in a long time.
> But I need to find my Gamecube cords and Memory Card first.



I hope you enjoy it, and good luck finding your stuff. I haven't played any of them in awhile, either (discounting SS because that was pretty horrendous, and I'm usually forgiving when it comes to games like that), and that makes me kind of sad lol. Definitely on my list of things to do before senior year ends. :')


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

So tired. Just want the fighting to stop.

All these romance songs are amazing.

I really want chinese food.

And pizza.

And chocolate milk.

Why am I watching Nightblue3's stream?

I really need to be playing ranked in League of Legends.

Only about a month to get gold.

I'm such a procrastinator.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

That scary/weird things thread is freaking me out. I need to stay away lol.


----------



## Improv (Sep 14, 2014)

*goes to weird/scary thread*


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm really craving some seafood :<


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay, so yeah, I won my chess game (with the hyper-accelerated Dragon and a good endgame), but there was some annoying kid who was sitting in front of me. He was also late to the class, I told him about five times "Do you mind?" because he was awkwardly starching and taking up way too much space. Then he touched my water bottle and gave no response. Told him to grow up.


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 14, 2014)

I love having conversations with my friend (and crush) that doesn't end up in an argument like usual. It's so rare nowadays and it makes me really happy, but I'm still trapped in the friend zone...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

I still can't get over the fact that my favorite villager was moved down to Tier 5....
You people need to appreciate more villagers. :C


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel bad for people whose D-pads are breaking because of SSB4, but at the same time, I think it's hilarious.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 14, 2014)

My eye just got pinker than it already is........why...

sigh


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

Urghhhh
Why do I feel so bad


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 14, 2014)

I honestly don't think I'll ever understand the mass dislike for jambette. I think maybe shes a frog? frog villagers aren't normally as popular as others but I really don't get it.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I honestly don't think I'll ever understand the mass dislike for jambette. I think maybe shes a frog? frog villagers aren't normally as popular as others but I really don't get it.


It's the lipstick really.
Even though she's a normal villager....for some reason....


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

i want something pumpkin-y so bad i need to go to the store


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 14, 2014)

It's almost Autumn, officially!  Like 8 more days I think.

Or almost the Autumn Equinox to be specific, if that's what you want.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 14, 2014)

Parts of the song maps by maroon 5 really make me laugh so I listen to it and now I'm worried I might actually like it som I'm worried


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel bad for people whose D-pads are breaking because of SSB4, but at the same time, I think it's hilarious.



I'm worried I'll hate SSB4 cause I only have a 3DS. It seems like a bad game for a handheld. It's more of a console game. But I realllyyy wanna play it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm worried I'll hate SSB4 cause I only have a 3DS. It seems like a bad game for a handheld. It's more of a console game. But I realllyyy wanna play it.



I'm curious about it. The only Smash game I've ever played was Brawl at a friend's house years ago, and it was okay. I'm gonna ask for a Wii U for Christmas, but I'm not asking for SSB4 because there are other games I'd much rather have. 

But yeah, a fighting game on a handheld doesn't seem like the best idea for me. I think it's cool that Nintendo's trying to make it available for more customers, though.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

I always want to change my usertitle and it's a really bad habit of mine. ;/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I always want to change my usertitle and it's a really bad habit of mine. ;/



Same. I'm honestly waiting for the month before I turn 18 so I can change it to "edge of seventeen". After that, I'll probably do something even dumber. 

I actually came on to post that, and then your post tied it together lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2014)

incoming suspension/ban?????


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> incoming suspension/ban?????



OMG what did you do


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2014)

got an infraction for a thread yesterday that should've been shut down but never was despite multiple reports being sent in and multiple staff online while the thread was active

so I reported the infraction basically telling off the staff that was online at the time to shut the thread down but didn't do anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

though I'll say its not because of the infraction, that doesn't bother me

but just the idea of them sidestepping any blame they clearly had in regards to said thread


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Same. I'm honestly waiting for the month before I turn 18 so I can change it to "edge of seventeen". After that, I'll probably do something even dumber.
> 
> I actually came on to post that, and then your post tied it together lol.


edge of seventeen sounds pretty great!

it's better than my cheesy song lyrics and stupid thoughts anyway, haha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> edge of seventeen sounds pretty great!
> 
> it's better than my cheesy song lyrics and stupid thoughts anyway, haha.



Noooo, you should do them anyway! Who cares what other people think, it's your user title anyway. 

Besides, you may make some more friends with cheesy song lyrics or stupid thoughts. People who like the same artist or agree with what you're thinking.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Moonlight Densetsu is so catchy...like seriously...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2014)

I should change my title sometime

but I've been too lazy to come up with anything lel


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Noooo, you should do them anyway! Who cares what other people think, it's your user title anyway.
> 
> Besides, you may make some more friends with cheesy song lyrics or stupid thoughts. People who like the same artist or agree with what you're thinking.



Well, I guess so! I just shouldn't change it too much (i.e. every hour lel).


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I should change my title sometime
> 
> but I've been too lazy to come up with anything lel



- Not a lamb

;3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> - Not a lamb
> 
> ;3



thats already in my signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

and then some


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

I fall for people so easily omg


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> thats already in my signature
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and then some



DANGIT
I thought I was being clever :c


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I fall for people so easily omg


Same ;/


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Same ;/



^
I've had too many crushed to count on two fingers


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> ^
> I've had too many crushed to count on two fingers


I fell for so many people and they just ended up using me smh.

My first and only ex (as of now), the one i kissed, held hands, went on my first date and actually loved really left a scar on me though.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Glad to know everyone in this thread is also hopelessly in love lol. 

Bonus if you're crushing on more than one person.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> got an infraction for a thread yesterday that should've been shut down but never was despite multiple reports being sent in and multiple staff online while the thread was active
> 
> so I reported the infraction basically telling off the staff that was online at the time to shut the thread down but didn't do anything
> 
> ...



Ah don't worry.  I got an infraction because I made a thread for my Tumblr.  I thought it was okay so I did it, but it got closed :/  It made me kinda mad because I've seen tons of threads like that one (before I made mine and after) that still haven't gotten closed down by mods.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I fell for so many people and they just ended up using me smh.
> 
> My first and only ex (as of now), the one i kissed, held hands, went on my first date and actually loved really left a scar on me though.



I'm sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you can move on from them and find someone who makes you happy, maybe even happier than you were with your ex.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

I swear to god.
My younger brother practically lives on Toontown.
He won't stop talking about it and basically stole my username without my permission for another site that's Toontown related...
God...


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> ^
> I've had too many crushed to count on two fingers


Same, sometimes all you have to do is take a little interest in me and I'll think I'm falling in love with you. 


Sparkanine said:


> I fell for so many people and they just ended up using me smh.
> 
> My first and only ex (as of now), the one i kissed, held hands, went on my first date and actually loved really left a scar on me though.


I'm sorry. :\ I hope you can find someone who treats you better than they did.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you can move on from them and find someone who makes you happy, maybe even happier than you were with your ex.


Thank you. It's been a while now, but I still can't let it go away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I'm sorry. :\ I hope you can find someone who treats you better than they did.


And thanks, too.

And I've had that same feeling ever since first grade, haha. If you say that you enjoy hanging with me, I'll instantly become attached.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> And I've had that same feeling ever since first grade, haha. If you say that you enjoy hanging with me, I'll instantly become attached.



Omg same. I always thought I was alone in that haha. Maybe more people think that way than we would think?

- - - Post Merge - - -

This entire thread rn reminds me of when I used to do "feelings jams" with my old online friends. I've kind of missed that, and them.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg same. I always thought I was alone in that haha. Maybe more people think that way than we would think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This entire thread rn reminds me of when I used to do "feelings jams" with my old online friends. I've kind of missed that, and them.


Me too! I always thought I would be too creepy and would think in my head, "omg everyone must think im a stalker i should stop.", but someone saying that I'm fun to chat with gives me a big self-esteem boost.

Wow. I never been this open about my feelings on here and having it not PMed. This is strange. Feels nice though.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow I posted on the wrong thing


----------



## Mariah (Sep 14, 2014)

My sister is in critical condition at the hospital and people are bringing their religious bs into this. Someone gave her holy water. Please no.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 14, 2014)

Yesterday I cut my hand on some glass, so I was bleeding (of course) so I called my dad and asked him if he could pick up some band-aids cause I didn't want to go drive out with a bloody hand.

And his response was: "Do you mind if I go to church first?"

I almost lost my **** right there. -~-


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 14, 2014)

LOL, HOLY WATER. 

I have never laughed this much in 5 years


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I hate Chinese so much
How am I going to do my homework if I only understand 20%
Ugh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

LEARN CHINESE IF ITS THE LAST THING YOU DO


----------



## Imitation (Sep 15, 2014)

What are fish and chips called in other countries? :00
Is it still called fish and chips or is it fish and fries?? :O


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> What are fish and chips called in other countries? :00
> Is it still called fish and chips or is it fish and fries?? :O



We still call it Fish and Chips over in 'Murica

Or at least they do where I live


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

I need to be asleep...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

I was going to put something here but I forgot. I'm so sad now.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 15, 2014)

Your.. your avatar is a goose. My mind is blown I thought for ages for it to be a ******** dog. ^


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 15, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> What are fish and chips called in other countries? :00
> Is it still called fish and chips or is it fish and fries?? :O


Fish and chips because it's something only associated with England/the UK, so everybody knows what you're talking about when you say "fish and chips".


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Your.. your avatar is a goose. My mind is blown I thought for ages for it to be a ******** dog. ^



LOL a lot of people always get confused about what it is. 

I remembered what I was going to put!  I was going to put I think I need to start losIng weight. I'm starting to realize how much weight I've gained since Sunmer.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 15, 2014)

So I finished reading chapter 143 of Tokyo Ghoul and wth


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Sep 15, 2014)

Wish I had enough money for a good wig :/


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Whyyyy can't I sleeeeep???


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

Fever dreams suck..


----------



## Imitation (Sep 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> We still call it Fish and Chips over in 'Murica
> 
> Or at least they do where I live





Reindeer said:


> Fish and chips because it's something only associated with England/the UK, so everybody knows what you're talking about when you say "fish and chips".



Ah thank you!! 
For some reason I thought about what I would ask for abroad if I wanted fish and chips?? XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 15, 2014)

Cheri finally ditched her old catchphrase in favor of the one I gave Stitches

so now she's calling me dude (nickname) and chump (catchphrase)


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

we didn't do anything productive yesterday but i have no regrets


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

SIIIIMMMMBAAAAA!!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 15, 2014)

The tags on this thread always make me laugh


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

Running on 4 hours of sleep
woe is me


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

i want more food


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

I was eating fruit and found a hair on one of them.... suddenly not hungry anymore. 


Why does our bathroom smell like a public restroom?? D: Most of the time it smells like flowers.... (yeah ik tmi)


----------



## Cudon (Sep 15, 2014)

I thought I'd make an imgur account... But then it said that the name Dinomates was already in use so I typed my most common password in and I was greeted by the ''thanks for having imgur for a year'' msg.

wat


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The tags on this thread always make me laugh



My personal favorite is "Romney makes me wet".


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm so ****ing sick of pizza

and need to figure out what to order for delivery, because I'm being too lazy to go to the store


----------



## Delphine (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm pretty proud of my drawing of Rocket Raccoon. I should practice drawing more often...
Also, I don't know what to eat. I think I'll take a soup.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

i hope i didn't take on too much aaaa i wish this headache would quit it so i could do things.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

I keep forgetting that I have an art thread....
Whoops...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 15, 2014)

I want to talk to so many people here, but I'm too awkward to start a conversation. D:


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I want to talk to so many people here, but I'm too awkward to start a conversation. D:



Life


----------



## dragonair (Sep 15, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I want to talk to so many people here, but I'm too awkward to start a conversation. D:


same tbh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I want to talk to so many people here, but I'm too awkward to start a conversation. D:





MadisonCrossing said:


> Life





dragonair said:


> same tbh



Me too haha. My friend has been telling me to put myself out there, and if people don't respond the way you want, then that's okay. At least you know you did everything you could.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 15, 2014)

^ Can I join the club?

If I could send people to the void like I do in ACNL that would be great.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Sore throat suckss


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

"How it goes me! IfI may be so bold, your looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers."


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2014)

I wanna be your friend _so_ bad, but I think I'm annoying you.


----------



## Improv (Sep 15, 2014)

Life's a never ending headache.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

My dark circles make me look like a raccoon.
Wyy won't they ever go away. I can't hide them with tacky concealer my whole life.


----------



## Capella (Sep 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> My dark circles make me look like a raccoon.


good 

lmao club penguin rocks :')


----------



## Saylor (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know why I ever stopped watching Grey's Anatomy this is great


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 15, 2014)

gotta get started on the h work, someone motivate me.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

gamora said:


> good
> 
> lmao club penguin rocks :')


not helping smh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

God, Autumn break starts on October 3rd, and there are no hoidays or no school days for the rest of this quarter...

And



Spoiler: this is dark...sort of..



Stop ******* looking at me or I'll ******* rip your eyes out! That way you'll have nothing to look at!!!!   Sorry, I mean stop staring at me!! ALL you do is look at me! Every time I look at around the room I catch you staring at me and you look like I just slapped your parents in the face. Just stop!!! To: everyone who repeatedly gives me dirty looks, **** you! -.-



...Needed to get that off my chest :]


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 15, 2014)

I want love. Fictional characters have a better love life then me


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I want love. Fictional characters have a better love life then me


Same tbh.
About both things.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

That feeling of accomplishment when a villager claps for you when you catch a fish/bug. B')


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Rule of advice: Don't tell your younger brothers that you got the Smash 4 demo...
Because they will try to steal your 3DS XL and claim it their own.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2014)

if you don't like nicki minaj's anaconda

we can't be friends


----------



## Archangel (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so terrified of doing badly this year in school, I can't get a bad grade because my college applications are based off of this year


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> God, Autumn break starts on October 3rd, and there are no hoidays or no school days for the rest of this quarter...


Lucky...
We have no breaks in October.:I

- - - Post Merge - - -



Archangel said:


> I am so terrified of doing badly this year in school, I can't get a bad grade because my college applications are based off of this year


I'm terrified too, since I got back an Algebra test and I did terrible on it.
Mostly because I didn't understand most of the questions, though that can just be my fault since I sleep a lot in that class.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

THIS PIZZA IS HELLA


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

.............
i foRGOT TO WATCH COLUMBO

I knew this was gonna happen why did they change the days it comes on orz orz orz


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 16, 2014)

Its one thing not being able to understand or empathize with someone`s life.
Its a totally different thing to present your "enlightenment" on those people regardless of that fact.

We seem so busy with everything we are entitled to do, we sometimes seem to forget if its actually worthwhile to use our privileges.
Internet provides to much opportunity.

But thats just me using my opportunity. Sigh.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

HOLLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2014)

dulcet said:


> HOLLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



HOLLER FOR MEEEEE


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

Danielle said:


> HOLLER FOR MEEEEE



best part of the album: rapper hwang!!!!!!!1


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 16, 2014)

Insomnia sucks how I will wake up in a few hrs is beyond me and try to seem ok when feel well like...curses


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm going to cry Spanish class is hard I am not prepared


----------



## Brackets (Sep 16, 2014)

scotland please vote no


----------



## Imitation (Sep 16, 2014)

..?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 16, 2014)

I know it's bad but I'm gonna miss class tomorrow so I can go to the movies. I can't take these boring, inefficient classes from teachers who are not qualified...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 16, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I'm pathetic.



hey, we have never really talked much but if you need to rant or just talk just PM me.


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I missed my Calculus 2 class today because the darn bus didn't arrive at the bus stop. When I get off the light rail, the bus that takes me to the campus usually arrives a few minutes after. My class started at 7:45 am and when that time has come, I decided to go home (because the class is an hour and 5 minutes long and if the bus arrived at 7:45 or a little after I would have missed more than half the class). Now I'm worried this might happen again soon because my first exam is in two days.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 16, 2014)

Ricardo said:


> I missed my Calculus 2 class today because the darn bus didn't arrive at the bus stop. When I get off the light rail, the bus that takes me to the campus usually arrives a few minutes after. My class started at 7:45 am and when that time has come, I decided to go home (because the class is an hour and 5 minutes long and if the bus arrived at 7:45 or a little after I would have missed more than half the class). Now I'm worried this might happen again soon because my first exam is in two days.



Eres de M?xico, ?cierto? I can totally understand how you feel. My bus failed me on countless occasions and I had to walk if I didn't want to miss classes. You should probably contact the bus company and ask why didn't the bus show up that day.


----------



## Mango (Sep 16, 2014)

the anoying ppl on instagram who say theyre depressed
i dont get how being sad for a long time is a mental illness


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

The feeling of being completely alone... It sets in and ruins my whole day. 
Where are my friends...?


----------



## Mango (Sep 16, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The feeling of being completely alone... It sets in and ruins my whole day.
> Where are my friends...?



stop throwing urself a pity party


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 16, 2014)

It's thundering [is that even a word?] really hard. Not like loud enough to freak you out, more like loud enough that I can feel the ground vibrating from the lightning and it sounds close by. :U


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

Mango said:


> stop throwing urself a pity party



Thanks for the tip...?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 16, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The feeling of being completely alone... It sets in and ruins my whole day.
> Where are my friends...?



I know those feels. *brohug*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I know those feels. *brohug*



*brohug* :')


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Is it October 3rd?


----------



## Imitation (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm quite happy with how my lockscreen looks
(If the moon aligned properly..)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I'm quite happy with how my lockscreen looks
> (If the moon aligned properly..)



Wow, that looks really nice! Where did you get that?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 16, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I'm quite happy with how my lockscreen looks
> (If the moon aligned properly..)



DUDE WHERE DID YOU GET THAT WALLPAPER!?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2014)

I just fell asleep in my car with the air turned off and the windows rolled up and it's over 90 degrees outside. I'm so lucky I didn't pass out.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wow, that looks really nice! Where did you get that?





ApolloJusticeAC said:


> DUDE WHERE DID YOU GET THAT WALLPAPER!?



Thank you, I found it here

http://cdn-images.9cloud.us/774/piccit_persona_3_movie_phone_wallpa_321695598.jpg

Did you notice Naoto in the top left? c:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Thank you, I found it here
> 
> http://cdn-images.9cloud.us/774/piccit_persona_3_movie_phone_wallpa_321695598.jpg
> 
> Did you notice Naoto in the top left? c:



I did haha. I couldn't decide if it was part of the wallpaper (which I kind of doubted lol) or if you've jail broken your phone.


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

I need to remember to go out and buy a cash card for the eShop while Minish Cap is still on sale.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 16, 2014)

I saw this on acnlconfessions and it made me smile:



> "madam would you PLEASE stop trying to trade your messy furniture for this child this is an orphanage" "but he's my dreamieeeeee uwu" "madam for the last time we do not accept flowers"


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel kind of dumb. A lot of my friends don't like me as much as they like each other, and today one of them didn't even speak to me all day until she noticed that our one friend wasn't at marching band practice. She said one thing to me then. 

I guess the issue is me? I know I'm not very interesting, but I'm a pretty good listener, I think. And I don't talk about them behind their backs the way I know that a few of them do. Idk, I don't know how to make them like me any more than they already do.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel kind of dumb. A lot of my friends don't like me as much as they like each other, and today one of them didn't even speak to me all day until she noticed that our one friend wasn't at marching band practice. She said one thing to me then.
> 
> I guess the issue is me? I know I'm not very interesting, but I'm a pretty good listener, I think. And I don't talk about them behind their backs the way I know that a few of them do. Idk, I don't know how to make them like me any more than they already do.


Talk to them; try finding common interest and chat with them.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Talk to them; try finding common interest and chat with them.



I mean, I do talk to them, but they just don't seem very interested in me? Actually, I noticed at band camp that, if I didn't initiate a conversation with one of them, she ignored me like the entire day. I'm terrible at keeping up conversations, too. It's much easier for me to talk to a group of friends than it is for me to talk to one friend, except for this specific person that I never see anymore. 

Like we're close enough that we consider each other friends, but I feel like we're not super close or anything. Which is okay, because obviously not everybody can like everybody enough to be close friends. But I just feel so lonely when they do that.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel kind of dumb. A lot of my friends don't like me as much as they like each other, and today one of them didn't even speak to me all day until she noticed that our one friend wasn't at marching band practice. She said one thing to me then.
> 
> I guess the issue is me? I know I'm not very interesting, but I'm a pretty good listener, I think. And I don't talk about them behind their backs the way I know that a few of them do. Idk, I don't know how to make them like me any more than they already do.


The issue may not necessarily be you, you seem like a very interesting person to me but everyone clicks differently with other people. Maybe if you try talking to them more they'd get to know you better and show more interest in you? But maybe not, you may not get along perfectly with them and that's okay because there are people out there that you'll get along really well with, and you'll find them.

Omg I feel like I reply to everything you post but I can relate to a lot of it.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

god dammit.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel kind of dumb. A lot of my friends don't like me as much as they like each other, and today one of them didn't even speak to me all day until she noticed that our one friend wasn't at marching band practice. She said one thing to me then.
> 
> I guess the issue is me? I know I'm not very interesting, but I'm a pretty good listener, I think. And I don't talk about them behind their backs the way I know that a few of them do. Idk, I don't know how to make them like me any more than they already do.



something kind of similar happened to me in high school. however, the difference was that we had been great friends. she just started becoming more and more distant for no apparent reason. I HATE having to put in too much effort when it comes to friendships (maybe that's bad?) so when she literally ditched me and started hanging out with a different group, I kind of just floated to a different group of people. it was difficult, but it was my senior year. I was just ready to get out. 

anyway, the point of that essay was to ask, are they worth it? you seem like a really cool person from your posts, so I can't imagine why they'd treat you like that!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

My younger brother just joined TBT..
He's a huge Toontown nut..


----------



## Resi (Sep 16, 2014)

My head hurts.


----------



## Mary (Sep 16, 2014)

Please log on...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Resi said:


> My head hurts.


I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Resi (Sep 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I hope you get better soon.



Thanks c: (Just the typical migraine)


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

They were spraying a pesticide for West Nile in our neighborhood and the announcer's voice was so muffled I couldn't hear anything, so I was pretty frightened until they drove around again. Damn Queens accents.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 16, 2014)

why does Starbucks always have their A/C cranked up to the "frozen wasteland" setting??


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Legs are so sore from sports practices. Must. get. up. stairs. gah.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> -snip-
> Omg I feel like I reply to everything you post but I can relate to a lot of it.



Don't feel bad or weird haha. I don't mind. I really like your insight into things. 

I think the issue is that I've known most of the people I'm talking about for a few years, so we know each other pretty well. I think I just don't relate very well to any of them because I'm very focused on school, and they're all pretty social and whatnot. They all have more in common with each other than with me, but we're all still pretty good friends And I do appreciate it. It just hurts a lot when they talk to each other so much and ignore me. 



aleonhart said:


> -snip-
> anyway, the point of that essay was to ask, are they worth it? you seem like a really cool person from your posts, so I can't imagine why they'd treat you like that!



Wow, haha thanks! I think you're really cool too, and thanks for telling me your story. I had a sort of similar situation happen to me my sophomore year, and it was not fun at all. :/

I think I'm just gonna stick it out this year and try to make new friends through the clubs and stuff I do. If that doesn't happen, I guess it's not such a big deal, since I'm graduating this year. It's also probably better to have some type of friend as opposed to no friends at all so. I guess I'll keep that in mind idk. 

Thanks a lot for listening to my stupid story! You guys are really sweet, and I really appreciate your listening to me.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Don't feel bad or weird haha. I don't mind. I really like your insight into things.
> 
> I think the issue is that I've known most of the people I'm talking about for a few years, so we know each other pretty well. I think I just don't relate very well to any of them because I'm very focused on school, and they're all pretty social and whatnot. They all have more in common with each other than with me, but we're all still pretty good friends And I do appreciate it. It just hurts a lot when they talk to each other so much and ignore me.


I hope so. I'm starting to feel kind of annoying by doing that but you seem really cool and sweet and like I said I can relate a lot.

But uh yeah I really do hope you can make some more close friends. I know feeling ignored or lonely is no fun and I'd hate for anyone else to feel that way. Good luck with it!


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wow, haha thanks! I think you're really cool too, and thanks for telling me your story. I had a sort of similar situation happen to me my sophomore year, and it was not fun at all. :/
> 
> I think I'm just gonna stick it out this year and try to make new friends through the clubs and stuff I do. If that doesn't happen, I guess it's not such a big deal, since I'm graduating this year. It's also probably better to have some type of friend as opposed to no friends at all so. I guess I'll keep that in mind idk.
> 
> Thanks a lot for listening to my stupid story! You guys are really sweet, and I really appreciate your listening to me.



of course. and thanks for reading it! I know what you mean though. the high school setting makes it really hard to be alone. hopefully things will get better with your current group of friends, and if not, well, I hope you find some people that reciprocate your efforts. good luck! if anything, I'm sure you'd find some new friends through clubs!


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

it's 4am and I'm sat here having a ball listening to some bootiful music, bug farming on the island, and ohgodit's4am.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 17, 2014)

Ugh, I want to play acnl. But I'm STILL plot-resetting....

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yay the leaves changed. No more stupid summer anymore haha


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 17, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Ugh, I want to play acnl. But I'm STILL plot-resetting....




I'm in your exact same position, ha, ha! This can get very tedious sometimes. Which villager are you looking for?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

bananas


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2014)

are u a hot boy?
(asking for a friend))


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 17, 2014)

i actually couldn't commit to anything b4 im so happy im starting to get my life on track again yeey


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, time is so fast. It's only like yesterday when I started college, and now, we're only a few weeks away from the finals. 

On another note, I can't wait for the release of Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire this November.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 17, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I'm quite happy with how my lockscreen looks
> (If the moon aligned properly..)
> -snip-


Where do you want it to line up?

My random thought is: HOW MANY MORE DAMN EGGS BEFORE I GET A SHINY


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 17, 2014)

I was brushing my tounge, then it started bleeding. This worries me since I only brushed it for 2 seconds and I don't believe I was being rough.

My stomach hurts! Don't make me go!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> On another note, I can't wait for the release of Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire this November.



YAAASSSSSS


----------



## Cudon (Sep 17, 2014)

Omg my villagers are being such meanies about pwps :c


----------



## Delphine (Sep 17, 2014)

I should work on my novel... but want to watch _Madagascar 2_... but feel like writing... but can't stop replaying scenes with penguins... feel like penguins can wait and inspiration can't, but penguins are so tempting...
I SHALL WRITE ABOUT PENGUINS


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2014)

I appreciate that, but here's the thing - don't talk. Don't talk to me. Don't talk to people I know. Don't even talk to yourself.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone played Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare yet and how is it?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 17, 2014)

I had this really bizarre dream last night where I went to check my grades online, and I had D's in all of my classes. They had switched me out of two of them because I was doing so poorly in them. The teachers had left comments, too, and my physics teacher said something like "have fun working at Burger King for the rest of your life".


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hope so. I'm starting to feel kind of annoying by doing that but you seem really cool and sweet and like I said I can relate a lot.
> 
> But uh yeah I really do hope you can make some more close friends. I know feeling ignored or lonely is no fun and I'd hate for anyone else to feel that way. Good luck with it!



(This is late, but)

You're not annoying me at all! I think you're a really cool person too, and I really do enjoy talking to you when I get the chance.


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

Why is it that when I argue with these two particular people, I always make a fool of myself?


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Sep 17, 2014)

i feel like those mini sausages should be called pigarettes.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 17, 2014)

Why do people follow me on Etsy?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 17, 2014)

This soap opera that my mom watches is so clich? but it's so interesting. What the hell.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 17, 2014)

What if Ebola becomes airborne?


----------



## Resi (Sep 17, 2014)

I want to find good quotes but I don't know where to go ;A;


----------



## dragonair (Sep 17, 2014)

i can't take anymore plot-resetting.
this is going to be the death of me...


----------



## Saylor (Sep 17, 2014)

Resi said:


> I want to find good quotes but I don't know where to go ;A;


You probably already know about this but https://www.goodreads.com/quotes has lots of quotes on pretty much anything if you type in different keywords.


----------



## Resi (Sep 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You probably already know about this but https://www.goodreads.com/quotes has lots of quotes on pretty much anything if you type in different keywords.



Oo, thank you! Anywhere with quotes is good enough for me.


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

Someone's really bugging me, it's just too much.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Someone's really bugging me, it's just too much.



Wonder who it is 

watch it be me tho 
and then i'll be sad


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2014)

A Gyroid collectible would be rly sweet.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 17, 2014)

Someone said sup to me and I didn't say anything back. I feel bad now since I'm pretty sure he felt awkward after.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

I have de hiccups.....why...?


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 17, 2014)

This is too kawaii!!!!!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

I just wasted 10 minutes drawing another picture of Rooney.
*Why do I love this kangaroo so much?*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm going to throw a huge chunk of ice/snow and throw it somewhere  I accidently left juice in the freezer overnight and I left it out while I was at school to melt, it still hasn't melted so I'm going to throw it off somewhere


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm so angry that I met ALL of the qualifications of the SSB4 demo through Club Nintendo and did not receive the email about it. I DID EVERYTHING RIGHT


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I'm so angry that I met ALL of the qualifications of the SSB4 demo through Club Nintendo and did not receive the email about it. I DID EVERYTHING RIGHT



Same. I was gonna check if I had unsubbed their emails at some point (unlikely) but then Club Nintendo crashed and I forgot lmao 
the eshop demo comes out in 2 days tho so I don't care anymore. I guess. :<


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 17, 2014)

now i have to restore my iphone..great... haven't backed it up since march D:


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 18, 2014)

I had two accounts and 8 codes, if you guys lived in the UK I would of handed them out to you xD


----------



## Story (Sep 18, 2014)

Molly gave Tex a new shirt and he looks so good in it! 
So far I don't think Tex has ever worn a bad looking shirt, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

birthday is soon idk how to feel other than anxious and sad and happy and existential and lonely.


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

I really want to get another shiny Pok?mon before I get Alpha Sapphire but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

Who am I kidding I'll never be an artist


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

I can only upload pictures using the basic uploader...


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

im old tho


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Who am I kidding I'll never be an artist



Don't give up and keep practicing, I know it can be a frustrating and tedious journey sometimes, but it will be worth it. Do you have a Deviantart account? Can I see it?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 18, 2014)

Ugh, I hate accidentally liking videos. I watched a video and accidentally liked it. I didn't like it or hated it, but I changed it to dislike so it won't show up on my youtube.

And I hate typing on phones. When I type too fast it turns to: hi jm do bkred bc dd as r c and it's annoying having to go back and correct it. Also when I click on the typing space, it zooms in so much it's so unnecessary.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

i like sesame snaps a lot


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 18, 2014)

I wonder if future generations are going to look back and say: "TV back then was so much better". Back then meaning right now. I wonder this since now people are like "omg dis sho sux I likd old ones beter." I'm 100% this is going to happen.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

tbt undercover activate. hehe. love this.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 18, 2014)

This school is a maze I've been here for two weeks and still get lost every day. :X


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2014)

Why do weeaboos annoy me? Ugh.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 18, 2014)

I love the smell of medicated oil too much.


----------



## Story (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got done reading that feminism thread.
That was pretty depressing. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Why do i freaking crave candy now lol it's not like i'm having my period soon or anything


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> im old tho



ur the cutest person that ever existed i s2g. I hope you enjoy your birthday in the end, even if it does make you feel old. cx you'll always be younger than me anyway huehue


----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)

what


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

mmm mmm mmm just had Popeyes!!! delicious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 18, 2014)

I cant believe someone actually took time out of their day to send me a hate message on another site


----------



## Hot (Sep 18, 2014)

Why do people not get offended when they call someone a derogatory word but do when they're called that? Especially when they're the same ethnicity jfc.


----------



## Resi (Sep 18, 2014)

CEO of my Education sounds really stupid and I'm not putting that in my emails.


----------



## OneTimeUser (Sep 18, 2014)

This thread will easily be where I post most frequently. I'm glad it was bumped so I could find it. I'm going to apologize in advance for the drivel I will inevitably post here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Poop.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 18, 2014)

don't sleep at your computer desk kids unless you want to look like a ****ed up raccoon.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 18, 2014)

Runrunrun was a hot mess I jfc.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 18, 2014)

you know when you write a word a few times and it starts to look weird?

I just had to write chalk on a piece of paper to label it at work (don't ask) and being a perfectionist I wrote it like ten times before I was happy. And it started to look like it wasn't even a real word. Especially in capitals, I mean CHALK, that's weird. I thought I must be spelling it wrong because it just looked... made-up.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm gonna look hot tomorrow, and I hope you see me lookin hot.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 18, 2014)

I need to step up my game.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

I should go to bed. I really should.


----------



## Beary (Sep 18, 2014)

Cheerios.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 18, 2014)

haru matsu bokura is really cute.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> Cheerios.


I need to buy some.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 18, 2014)

How many licks does it take to get to the Tootise Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 18, 2014)

War Heads are awesome.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm home alone right now, so everything kind of sets me on edge. 
Also, my dogs scared the piss out of me because they were carrying this box around and banging it on the floor. It sounded like someone's really heavy footsteps walking around my house, and all I could think of was the stories from the scary/weird thread.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 18, 2014)

This makes New Leaf sound really intense.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

"dead bodies"

"weapons"

"disease"

"clowns"

gg lol


----------



## Resi (Sep 18, 2014)

I love Kid Dracula music


----------



## Aradai (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm really proud of myself today but at the same time I feel so low and gross.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

✩ Goodnight, my dear light.
All flames must burn out someday,
I just wish that yours 
had not shown me a warmth
that I know
I cannot feel again. ✩​


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 18, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Ugh, I hate accidentally liking videos. I watched a video and accidentally liked it. I didn't like it or hated it, but I changed it to dislike so it won't show up on my youtube.
> 
> And I hate typing on phones. *When I type too fast it turns to: hi jm do bkred bc dd as r c and it's annoying having to go back and correct it.* Also when I click on the typing space, it zooms in so much it's so unnecessary.



I use autocorrect, so even correctly-spelled words end up becoming a totally different word and causes the sentence to make zero sense.  I never turn it off though because it gets it right half of the time, and like you I hate having to go back and correct it (especially when I keep forgetting to select the word I meant and so I keeps getting 'corrected' to the wrong word again and again and again)

*EDIT:* lmao I just realized that wasn't on this nor the previous page... I just clicked the thread and assumed it was the most recent because it was on the bottom of the page I was on (whatever page that was???)


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 18, 2014)

im hungry


----------



## Cress (Sep 19, 2014)

Listening to music is really good when doing work.
Except I don't do any work and just listen to the song the whole time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I just finished listening to a 15 minute song and I've barely started working.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 19, 2014)

I find it so strange that I will never, ever see my own face; only reflections or photographs of it.  Everyone I've ever met/seen/passed on the street has seen a part of my body that I never will.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

I love pervert games too much


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

My brother woke up early to download the Smash demo and aww he looks like a lost puppy trying to find it in the shop.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm still hungry


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 19, 2014)

I have Nessun Dorma stuck in my head and earlier had Black is the color of my true loves hair stuck in my head. Not complaining since these sound nice 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> This makes New Leaf sound really intense.



Jeez...wtf. This creeped me out ._.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 19, 2014)

why are bees


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 19, 2014)

Jun said:


> I'm still hungry



same and I just ate


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2014)

No one feels as strongly about me as this cat does. It wants to be wherever I am.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 19, 2014)

My Tumblr from 2011 throughout 2012 is pretty terrible. I have to clean out the archive some day.


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 19, 2014)

I want more tater tots.


----------



## Comet (Sep 19, 2014)

My neighbor's cat pooped in my flower beds again. I hate that cat...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2014)

It felt nice to hold your hand again today. I've missed you.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 19, 2014)

ugh. guess it's time to start studying again. haven't opened a textbook since may.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2014)

I have no chance with you but I like you anyway.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I have no chance with you but I like you anyway.



I know that feeling.  I'm not the best person to give advice about this kind of thing, but I have a friend who's told me that it's best to put yourself out there so that you know that you've done everything possible (romantically or friendship-wise). I've started following her advice, and even though some of the people I've put myself out there for haven't reacted the way I would've liked, I at least know that it's out of my hands now. Who knows, they may actually like you back!


----------



## Aervels (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish I had some cream of mushroom soup right now... ;__;


----------



## sylveons (Sep 19, 2014)

my mom is watching scooby doo ??? huh


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 19, 2014)

If this is not working when I wake up tomorrow I am so done with this.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

THE SSB4 DEMO IS OUT. AND IM SO GOOD AT IT!
I think...


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that feeling.  I'm not the best person to give advice about this kind of thing, but I have a friend who's told me that it's best to put yourself out there so that you know that you've done everything possible (romantically or friendship-wise). I've started following her advice, and even though some of the people I've put myself out there for haven't reacted the way I would've liked, I at least know that it's out of my hands now. Who knows, they may actually like you back!


I think that's great advice, I'll definitely try out what she said. I'm just unsure about it cause I like a girl and I'm a girl and I'm not sure if she swings that way lol. I mean I'll never know until I try but it seems very unlikely right now.


----------



## Improv (Sep 19, 2014)

please, can we both move on?
we need to stop doing this to ourselves


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I think that's great advice, I'll definitely try out what she said. I'm just unsure about it cause I like a girl and I'm a girl and I'm not sure if she swings that way lol. I mean I'll never know until I try but it seems very unlikely right now.



Ooh, that's tough. Are you guys friends? It's always easier to gauge people's sexualities that way, I've found.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 19, 2014)

The hospital wouldn't let me visit my sister because I don't look 18. Forever cursed with a baby face.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ooh, that's tough. Are you guys friends? It's always easier to gauge people's sexualities that way, I've found.


Ehhh we're getting there. I don't know her very well yet cause I transfered into her class just last week, but we've been talking. I was thinking the same as you, that it's easier to know if you're friends, so I've been trying to become better friends with her. I get super shy around her so it's hard, but I think she at least likes me a little bit because she's always trying to find things to talk with me about in class.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Ehhh we're getting there. I don't know her very well yet cause I transfered into her class just last week, but we've been talking. I was thinking the same as you, that it's easier to know if you're friends, so I've been trying to become better friends with her. I get super shy around her so it's hard, but I think she at least likes me a little bit because she's always trying to find things to talk with me about in class.



Go for it! Even if she turns out to be 100% straight, at least you've gained a new friend. Good luck on your quest for love!

Omg that was really corny sorry


----------



## Hipster (Sep 19, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... new signature..


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Go for it! Even if she turns out to be 100% straight, at least you've gained a new friend. Good luck on your quest for love!
> 
> Omg that was really corny sorry


Haha I'll take that, thank you!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

Five Night at freddys is boring


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 19, 2014)

Bug-off is a pain in the behind and I can't believe I'm feeding all these innocent bugs to that dirty lizard


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

okun0ichio said:


> Bug-off is a pain in the behind and I can't believe I'm feeding all these innocent bugs to that dirty lizard



Dont forget the buck tooth beaver!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2014)

I wanna cut my hair like Molly Ringwald's in Pretty in Pink.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

IRC Mafia baffles me.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm re-doing my town as an excuse to get back into Animal Crossing. Also I'm starting to not like the look of my town and it feels 
"small" so yeah...


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2014)

will you go do something else for once holy ****


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

i need a haircut


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm super craving peach green tea boba right now. Why aren't there any good boba places where I live sobs.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm stuck in Landcaster until Sunday...


----------



## Resi (Sep 20, 2014)

There are these huge Iced Tea Bags in our house and they smell so good??? but because I can't drink for 24 people I can't have any


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm trying to ignore this spider on the desk because I don't feel like putting it outside but is it really just gonna keep coming closer and closer :I


----------



## Squirtle Squad (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a hangnail on my thumb and I wish I could get rid of it :|


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

you're so irritating


----------



## Wish (Sep 20, 2014)

my boyfriend is sooooo busy with college stuff sigh I just need the d


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 20, 2014)

I think the person who invented knock knock jokes should get a no bell prize


----------



## Wish (Sep 20, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I think the person who invented knock knock jokes should get a no bell prize



GET OUT


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Using a Macbook is odd...going to point that out right now.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

*CHANCE TIME!*


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> *CHANCE TIME!*


----------



## Saylor (Sep 20, 2014)

I want cuddling


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2014)

These commercials always ruin hamsters for me. Hamsters are my 2nd favorite animals and they always ruin them for me...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

Social media is lame


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Why doesn't Waluigi have his own game?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Why doesn't Waluigi have his own game?



;^; same


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Why doesn't Waluigi have his own game?



this could save the Wii U


----------



## Skep (Sep 21, 2014)

i really wish i wasn't sick rn
i've been getting sick so much lately


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

난 너 만 사 랑 해
愛してる
だいすき
すきだいよ
胡日わ
みな！
度して？？なぬ？？？
おやすみ
おげんきですか？
こにちわ
언 녕
lollololol the result of me discovering the korean and japanese keyboard on my phone awks.
must write more!111


----------



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

The only good things about Coven are Taissa's outfits.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 21, 2014)

There's lightning out, and now I'm going to stay up later to see if it starts to rain, because then I'll have to close the window or this room will flood. Again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I am being SNEAKYYYY.
I'm going to die.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 21, 2014)

(ciel) said:


> There's lightning out, and now I'm going to stay up later to see if it starts to rain, because then I'll have to close the window or this room will flood. Again.



It started raining. I can go to bed.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow.

Just wow.

Okay, so there's this song on an old flipnote that's just sooo catchy, but I don't know any of the lyrics and the maker of the flip didn't put the title or artist of the song in the flipnote and I can't go on the site and check cos it's shut down. So I'm thinking that I'll never figure out what this song is.

So I just saw a Madoka Magica AMV that's been popping up in the related videos and figure 'Hey, might as well watch it.'

It's the song I've been looking for.

I can't even believe it, I mean, what are the chances! I'm just freaking out right now.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you love the cactus?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

Nage said:


> 난 너 만 사 랑 해
> 愛してる
> だいすき
> すきだいよ
> ...



I'm guessing you meant こんにちは


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Why does everyone decide to sell or giveaway my dreamies when I'm not online ahh ;n;


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2014)

I hate it when I start choking on nothing at all.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm finally back home....


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 21, 2014)

I wish I could be like the cool kids


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Everyone dies <3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Everyone dies <3


*THE END*


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Everyone dies <3





sp19047 said:


> *THE END*


----------



## Saylor (Sep 21, 2014)

Selling stuff on Craigslist makes me nervous.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

holy **** my cousin looks so mature for a 14 year old

for a second I thought he was my age or something


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 21, 2014)

It's been a surprisingly nice end to quite a rough day.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

Why am I always the third wheel in everything?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 21, 2014)

I have three ac towns.Now i want a forth.I must stop the madness.I know if i break down and buy it, eventually i will get a fifth, then a sixth, and so on.


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't concentrate today arggg come on hands.. be. ... Artistic. :U 
I was feeling pretty blue earlier but I just found out I got under some loser's skin so that cheered me up. It might be a good day after all.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 21, 2014)

I am so conflicted about whether or not I want to finish this book. On one hand, I do want to finish it, because who likes to be left with a cliffhanger without knowing the ending? On the other hand, I already have a gist of what the ending might be and I know it's going to break my heart and I don't feel like ugly sobbing right now. I might just wait to finish this book after the movie comes out. That way I can cry in a theater where a bunch of other people would be crying.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 21, 2014)

luhan's black hair looks. so. good.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

Why don't I have a soundproof room I can sing in
sigh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

This is my formal goodbye to my acnl town. Don't judge me!!!

Good bye Toyonaka, I will miss you so much.  Good bye Joey, Nibbles, Pudge, and Sheldon. I will miss you guys and think of you when I'm eating a hot bowl of curry and rice. 

No matter how much times I restart, it's always sad as ****.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2014)

I still wanna be your friend, ugh.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 21, 2014)

It feels like today has been going on for eternity.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I still wanna be your friend, ugh.


Let them know, maybe they wanna be your friend too!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

YES!! My 3DS didn't die on me!! It was blinking red while Isabelle told me to go to Main Street. I just planted the town tree, I'm kind of sad I had to rush through it, it made it seem less special  But atleast I got my town  I'll keep it for a day and see if I like it, then get my stuff back.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

Braiding my hair is a pain.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Let them know, maybe they wanna be your friend too!



I'm such a wimp when it comes to making friends. What makes it worse is that I haven't spoken to them too terribly much, so I feel like for me to come out and say "be my friend" would be really weird.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 21, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm such a wimp when it comes to making friends. What makes it worse is that I haven't spoken to them too terribly much, so I feel like for me to come out and say "be my friend" would be really weird.


Maybe you could let them know you thought they seemed cool or something, I'm sure they wouldn't think it was weird but instead they'd probably appreciate it. I get what you mean though and I'm the same way, I should really take my own advice heh.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Maybe you could let them know you thought they seemed cool or something, I'm sure they wouldn't think it was weird but instead they'd probably appreciate it. I get what you mean though and I'm the same way, I should really take my own advice heh.



I'm pretty sure I gave you advice a couple days ago about putting yourself out there, so I think I'm the hypocrite in this situation lol. But thanks! I've definitely been thinking about doing that. I might ask my friend (the one who gave me the original advice) what she thinks. She's much better at this type of thing than I am.


----------



## unravel (Sep 21, 2014)

Yesterday
Me and third year student talked about ace attorney at the office since we are done doing our task
Me: Okayy tumblr time~♫
goes to http://sherlockgavin.tumblr.com/
Third year student: OMG sherlock is so hot and can't wait dai gyakuten saiban
*blah blah talk for 10 mins*
Teacher: I wonder what you guys doing
3rd year student: You see we go to tumblr and talk about hot guys
Me: wat... we are talking about ace attorney I don't recall talking about hot guys


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 22, 2014)

"Ocelot, it's 3AM, what are you doing?"

"My hair." 

This is my life at the moment.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> ur the cutest person that ever existed i s2g. I hope you enjoy your birthday in the end, even if it does make you feel old. cx you'll always be younger than me anyway huehue



Zane :<<<< just saw this tonight and it was the perfect lil surprise pick me up I needed to get through this late night shift~ THANK YOU


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 22, 2014)

Tomorrow is officially Autumn! 

Also, I'm liking my new town. I sort of regret my town name though, Toya, which is short for my old town name...
I'm planning out where I'll put trees and flowers and pwps, and I'm putting in paths in places where I'm 100% sure where I want them. But first I need to get my dream villagers so that I don't have to stress over where I'm going to put in neighbor's houses. This is something I messed up on in my old town -- I planned out my town first then did neighbor stuff, but after I finished my town, I had literally no available places to put them. I keep thinking about where I'm going to put my neighborhood -- something else I plan to do in my town, in my last town, they were all spread out which bothered me since the town didn't feel "united". -- Now I have to plan on where I'm going to put the Police Station and Cafe since I usually like to put them next to each other, but I STILL need to figure out the neighbor situation. Jeez, I wish it was like the old days of me playing ac where I was mostly focused on making money and taking to villagers.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm drinking a litre of water every day and trying to look after myself and i feel so much better. The other day I was crying over how I looked and did not want to leave the house but now I'm trying to change that and it's the first time I've actually done something like this. I'm also gonna get my hair cut short and I'm terrified but I reeaaaaaally want it like that, if i don't suit it then tough, at least I tried something different. I'm feeling a lot better.


----------



## Resi (Sep 22, 2014)

I feel sick and I don't want to go to school with a tissue in my nose.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

First semester is almost over for me. Time is so fast, it's as if it was only yesterday I started college. And now all requirements are piling up. I have 3 papers to write and have not started with even one.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 22, 2014)

what the heck is a sonic


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Sep 22, 2014)

So happy that I will have a 5 day vacation from school this week and a 3 day vacation from school next week due to certain holidays


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Meijin Kurito said:


> So happy that I will have a 5 day vacation from school this week and a 3 day vacation from school next week due to certain holidays



Wow, good for you... IF only we can have that kind of vacation...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 22, 2014)

Why are little kids so grumpy in the morning? It's not like they had to get up at 5:30 am.Clean the house, take care of the dogs, and try to figure out what to wear for the day.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Why are little kids so grumpy in the morning? It's not like they had to get up at 5:30 am.Clean the house, take care of the dogs, and try to figure out what to wear for the day.


Actually, some have to wake up that early. Back then, I had to wake up 5AM every single day for school.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I NEEED MORE ANIMEEEES.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 22, 2014)

you look so cute today


----------



## Delphine (Sep 22, 2014)

Why won't Coco or Katt ping me? It's annoying. I want to watch _Sin City_. And I'm hungry.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 22, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Actually, some have to wake up that early. Back then, I had to wake up 5AM every single day for school.



Lol.I'm sure that some do get up early, but not the 5 kids that I'm talking about.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 22, 2014)

idek I'm in a weird mood today I need somebody to keep me company

I usually couldn't care less


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

I remember when my art thread blew up...ahh...good times...
gooood times.....


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm hungry :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 22, 2014)

this girl was playing animal crossing before class started so I talked to her about it. wouldn't it be weird if she had a TBT account too?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> this girl was playing animal crossing before class started so I talked to her about it. wouldn't it be weird if she had a TBT account too?



That'd be cool, but it'd be weirder if you had had a conversation with her on here. Tbh, I'd expect her to be either someone that I hated or someone that hated me if I were in your position.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 22, 2014)

Some random man just walked into my house.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

Welp, what went on from there?


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

DRAWINGTTT


----------



## Aradai (Sep 22, 2014)

So so tired. Might sleep early today.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 22, 2014)

I hate you.
You're the worst dad ever.
I'm an *******? Do I get up in people's faces to hit them? Do I get drunk and stupid and cause crap? No.
That's you. It's always you.
And it's always me getting put down and blamed for how you act.
I make you act that way? Well, I won't be around much longer.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I hate you.
> You're the worst dad ever.
> I'm an *******? Do I get up in people's faces to hit them? Do I get drunk and stupid and cause crap? No.
> That's you. It's always you.
> ...



God, I'm so sorry you're in that situation. Let me know if you ever need to vent; I probably can't provide any good advice, but I'll definitely listen.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 22, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> That'd be cool, but it'd be weirder if you had had a conversation with her on here. Tbh, I'd expect her to be either someone that I hated or someone that hated me if I were in your position.



haha nooo why? for the sake of everything, I hope she doesn't have an account. it would just be too weird.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

Holy crap


----------



## Saylor (Sep 22, 2014)

Fooled again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you intend to bring out the wimp in me?
Just because I can't swim doesn't mean you need to embarrass me ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

kradness singing dj-Jo's remix of unravel will be the death of me


----------



## unravel (Sep 23, 2014)

Im not fine


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2014)

What's a "Fon Master Ion"?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

I want too many nendoroid figures..too little money


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 23, 2014)

People are really annoying


----------



## Eldin (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm starting to think that like 90% of my job is just figuring out how to respond to creepy comments from old men...


----------



## Mariah (Sep 23, 2014)

I found a copy of The Room on DVD in my house.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

I miss the east coast.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

Jupiter Hymn is so, so beautiful.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2014)

I love how the DVD my scuba instructor gave me smells like chlorine


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 23, 2014)

My parents make me want to kill myself a lot.
And sometimes, I wish I had done it already.
The only reason I haven't is Tyler.
I'm sorry.

It feels like he's the only one that really cares about me anymore.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My parents make me want to kill myself a lot.
> And sometimes, I wish I had done it already.
> The only reason I haven't is Tyler.
> I'm sorry.
> ...


Don't say that.  I don't know you well but I know you have a lot to live for. I'm here if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My parents make me want to kill myself a lot.
> And sometimes, I wish I had done it already.
> The only reason I haven't is Tyler.
> I'm sorry.
> ...



I'm sorry you're in a bad situation with your parents.  I don't know you very well, but I'd miss your presence a lot.  There are lots of people who would feel your absence, even if you don't realize that they would. 

I hope that things get better for you, and if you need someone to talk to, I'm here.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

The band I'm listening to always puts me right to sleep, bad idea to listen to them while I'm trying to finish homework.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 23, 2014)

blonde taemin with the middle part. mmm. yes.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My parents make me want to kill myself a lot.
> And sometimes, I wish I had done it already.
> The only reason I haven't is Tyler.
> I'm sorry.
> ...



I care about you a lot, we never really talk but the little things you say make me really happy and I get happy when I see your name lurking around my "What's bothering you?" thread or even other places. When you said "Or you can come over and I'll make you brownies" it made me happy. You may not feel like you have an impact, but you do. Trust me. c:


----------



## Mango (Sep 24, 2014)

Mango said:


> the annoying ppl on instagram who say they're depressed
> i dont get how being sad for a long time is a mental illness



this again


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

Mango said:


> this again



lol sad cuz they dropped their starbucks


----------



## Mariah (Sep 24, 2014)

I have hundreds of recipes and no one to bake for.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

what kind of recipes


----------



## Mariah (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> what kind of recipes


Desserts. Key word was "bake".


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

yeah i get that

i meant specifics lmao


----------



## Mariah (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> yeah i get that
> 
> i meant specifics lmao


I'm not listing hundreds of recipes.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

......... ok



on the other hand for a random thought I've been finding pretty instrumental music and I'm not used to that type of music.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2014)

It's amazing how we're already juniors, and they refuse to cooperate. What was even the point of this practice since we got VERY little done. Either they're not authoritive enough or they just refuse to grow up.


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

There's only 6 people in my Physics class that are in the same grade as me, and 25 or so that are a grade ahead. I feel so strange in that class.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

It's 12:12 AM and I'm writing an essay with light from my phone.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 24, 2014)

I keep reading PWP as the fanfiction term rather than the AC term. :Y


----------



## unravel (Sep 24, 2014)

Me: listening this music while studying http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxqSdr_vZIs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
sister: came inside the room and crying because he lost her diary
me: wow this music fits lol


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

I took the wrong capsules this morning. I feel so weird.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

At the school's game club again!....
Yaaaaaa


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 24, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I keep reading PWP as the fanfiction term rather than the AC term. :Y



What is the fanfiction term of PWP? Is it related to yaoi or yuri?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

i want moar crisps


----------



## Eldin (Sep 24, 2014)

looking at jewellery at work because BAF is having a site-wide sale so I def need different sized stuff. ignore me posting these links here but I want to save them for when I get home, aha~



Spoiler: boop



5/16" 3m balls l spring l segment l no flare l single flare l clicker


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

So our science teacher lets us choose music on her computer as long as it's apropriate.
Bad choice, miss. I'm the one who usually dashes up there to change it. Once I almost fell...


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2014)

all of my classes are letting out early today. my next class isn't for another hour and I have nothing to do...at least I brought my ipad.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2014)

I should probably eat something other than cereal for my next meal...


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 24, 2014)

I dislike Cristiano Ronaldo....


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm psyched to make a personal sized stuffed crust pizza when I get home. 

I lead such an exciting life.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I keep reading PWP as the fanfiction term rather than the AC term. :Y



Same. :/ I've been reading it that way ever since the game came out, and I can't shake the habit lol.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm doing this chem homework so wrong I can just feel it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

@Saylor, Lady Timpani, and Ahri: You lot are the best. Thank you for your messages. I teared up reading them and I just really needed to see those. Things haven't been the greatest, at home or in my head, and it reaches points like this more and more often latelyand it's scary. But I don't feel as lonely now, as corny and Hallmark card that sounds. I really need to start talking to you lovely people more, aside from our little encouraging exchanges on our bad days.

I hope you had a great day.  <3

As for random thoughts:
I stuffed 5 hard cinnamon disc candies into my mouth. I regret everything at this point.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 24, 2014)

FREE ENDED


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

"tiffany where is your GRAPHING LOOSELEAF"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

WHYYYY
WHY DID I TOUCH THAT DRILLL


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

:'(
So much homework, so little time.

Help.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ditch the homework and watch re-runs of Scooby Doo.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

I need to finish this book for book club and catch up on AC.
But I'm feeling the compulsion to go work out and that'll win out. Ugh.
Oh well. It'll help my brain slow down and the thoughts stop racing for a spell.


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS SEND SHIVERS DOWN YOUR SPINE

IM EXCITED FOR HALLOWEEN


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

a potato said:


> SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS SEND SHIVERS DOWN YOUR SPINE
> 
> IM EXCITED FOR HALLOWEEN



YESSSSSSS


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm doing this chem homework so wrong I can just feel it.



What are you studying? I might be able to help you out. 


... I forgot what I came in here to say lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> @Saylor, Lady Timpani, and Ahri: You lot are the best. Thank you for your messages. I teared up reading them and I just really needed to see those. Things haven't been the greatest, at home or in my head, and it reaches points like this more and more often latelyand it's scary. But I don't feel as lonely now, as corny and Hallmark card that sounds. I really need to start talking to you lovely people more, aside from our little encouraging exchanges on our bad days.
> 
> I hope you had a great day.  <3
> 
> ...



I'm glad they made you feel a little bit better.  You're a very lovely person, and I hate to see you feel down or be in a tough situation. 

But yes! If you ever want to talk (about anything, from good days to bad days), I'm here. And I hope you had a good day as well!


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> @Saylor, Lady Timpani, and Ahri: You lot are the best. Thank you for your messages. I teared up reading them and I just really needed to see those. Things haven't been the greatest, at home or in my head, and it reaches points like this more and more often latelyand it's scary. But I don't feel as lonely now, as corny and Hallmark card that sounds. I really need to start talking to you lovely people more, aside from our little encouraging exchanges on our bad days.
> 
> I hope you had a great day.  <3
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're at least feeling less lonely, and I really hope you continue to feel better. If you ever need anything or wanna talk just let me know. 



Lady Timpani said:


> What are you studying? I might be able to help you out.
> 
> 
> ... I forgot what I came in here to say lol.


Uhm it has to do with quantum numbers, I think. I have to pay close attention to my teacher because he jumps around a lot but I was zoned out today so I kinda have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Uhm it has to do with quantum numbers, I think. I have to pay close attention to my teacher because he jumps around a lot but I was zoned out today so I kinda have no idea what I'm doing.



Omg, maybe I can't help you. I hope you get it figured out; good luck!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Latin test tomorrow and then I get to play with a Marching Band on Friday. Which reminds me that I need to memorize that song. Never got around to it, oopsises.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg, maybe I can't help you. I hope you get it figured out; good luck!


That's okay, I just wrote some random stuff down heh, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

gonna go sweater shopping.
I already filled my cart with 3 cute sweaters please help


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> gonna go sweater shopping.
> I already filled my cart with 3 cute sweaters please help



TAKE ME WITH YOUUU


----------



## Eldin (Sep 24, 2014)

I feel like I'm getting more used to my job which is nice

bartending is basically just babysitting but with drunk guys


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> gonna go sweater shopping.
> I already filled my cart with 3 cute sweaters please help



help find you more cute sweaters y/y?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> help find you more cute sweaters y/y?


not the help i was expecting but ill happily oblige.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm on break in school today. It's pretty cool how we get to use computers with internet here for free and the only things we can't do is play games and watch eh... you know. Not like in high school where we have to pay to use the computers and then we can't do anything, but use them for academic purposes.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Also, Nick Jonas' _Jealous_ speaks to me on a spiratual level.
It's all the stuff I've ever felt in the past month compiled into a song. :')


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm working out and for once, I feel great doing it.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Mario RPG music is amazing for those drawing sessions.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Sep 25, 2014)

ok


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I might actually get eight hours of sleep today wow


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> ok


Too much coffee for you.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't concentrate for the life of me. 
I'm gonna be up all night finishing work.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Sep 25, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Too much coffee for you.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 25, 2014)

I tried making an intro post thingy, but it sounded too awkward and dumb so I stopped. ':U


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

when i was 9 there was this female agent in the mall who went up to my mom and i and asked if i wanted to model for DKNY (clothing brand). we declined.

looking back i wondered what would've happened if i said yes...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

We have like 583 guests....
God....


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

I wish there were more fish people in sci-fi/fantasy games/stories/movies/ect.
Scales look pretty. :3


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> View attachment 69419



aha, god I love your art

just made me think of 






AND THE CUPS SHAKING, I DON'T WANT MY COFFEE SHAKING


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

God cycling is so.....ughhhhhh.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 25, 2014)

Gawd I love soundtracks


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow I'm not as active on TBT as I used to be


----------



## Cariad (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't even have a random thought but my brain is making me post here


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

My tenth period in a nutshell:
>jokingly tease a friend
>teacher yells at me to go into the hall for doing so
>inside my mind I'm going "holy ****"
>thank god I didn't get in trouble


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

How do some girls bleach their hair and not wreck it?


----------



## Lassy (Sep 25, 2014)

Ice cream ?^?


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2014)

it's a black hole stomach day apparently.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

thank u based zane


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

If anyone knows anything about quantum numbers or significant figures please hmu


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Top Ten Posters:
2nd. Me with 72 posts.
*HAHA! EAT DAT SUCKER!*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

Saylor said:


> If anyone knows anything about quantum numbers or significant figures please hmu



I can help you with sigfigs. I'm fairly good at them, I think.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I can help you with sigfigs. I'm fairly good at them, I think.


Yes please! I'll pm you.


----------



## Resi (Sep 25, 2014)

I am ready for the Spanish quiz tomorrow.


----------



## Improv (Sep 25, 2014)

IM GETTING A CAR NEXT WEEK ASLDHFDHSSKFD


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

Improv said:


> IM GETTING A CAR NEXT WEEK ASLDHFDHSSKFD



gg
don't crash it


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

People really need to learn the difference between bluntness and being a jerk.
And, my cat puked in one of my shoes. Just one, lol. Thanks, wee one.
I only have 2 pairs of shoes and I'm just stoked it wasn't the ones I wear the most.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> IM GETTING A CAR NEXT WEEK ASLDHFDHSSKFD



Oooooh! Congrats!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 25, 2014)

~

I don't know what my life means anymore, and I don't know what to do to find meaning again.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

y do i procrastinate so much. y.jpg


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm trying to write a narrative about asylums in the 1800s and get it submitted before midnight but I think I chose a bad topic because I realized I'm basing my knowledge off of the second American Horror Story season. :v


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 25, 2014)

My mom keeps coughing for no reason and I'm being very passive-agressive atm.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

gotta pee omg


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

GOT THAT WRITING ASSIGNMENT DONE. i feel relieved now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

I kind of want to get back into Inuyasha because Kagome is cute + I love Rumiko Takahashi.


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

i've got so much cool swag from the members here omg


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I kind of want to get back into Inuyasha because Kagome is cute + I love Rumiko Takahashi.



Kagome <3 
I have no time for people who dislike her.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Kagome <3
> I have no time for people who dislike her.



Same. My friends and I were actually really anti-Kikyo in eighth grade because we loved Kagome so much. It's kind of embarrassing to look back on tbh. 


I was wondering why the forums seemed so quiet right now and then I remembered most people have school tomorrow lol. I keep thinking it's Friday night since we have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Same. My friends and I were actually really anti-Kikyo in eighth grade because we loved Kagome so much. It's kind of embarrassing to look back on tbh.
> 
> 
> I was wondering why the forums seemed so quiet right now and then I remembered most people have school tomorrow lol. I keep thinking it's Friday night since we have a day off tomorrow.



I can't stand Kikyo to this day. She was a lot better by the end but I can't forget the times I felt secondhand heartbreak on Kagome's behalf. Not to say InuYasha wasn't the main culprit of that (because he was).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could go for some frozen yogurt right now.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

ALGEBRAAA


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I can't stand Kikyo to this day. She was a lot better by the end but I can't forget the times I felt secondhand heartbreak on Kagome's behalf. Not to say InuYasha wasn't the main culprit of that (because he was).



Oh, I understand that. Back then, I hated her as a combination of her getting in the way of two people I really liked together and, like you said, the way Inuyasha treated Kagome around her. It was just awful. 

Now I just dislike her character for basically being a living plot device. Like she sets the story in motion by saving/ rejecting Onigumo and sealing Inuyasha, but she's pretty useless past that imo. All she does is provide unnecessary angst.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh, I understand that. Back then, I hated her as a combination of her getting in the way of two people I really liked together and, like you said, the way Inuyasha treated Kagome around her. It was just awful.
> 
> Now I just dislike her character for basically being a living plot device. Like she sets the story in motion by saving/ rejecting Onigumo and sealing Inuyasha, but she's pretty useless past that imo. All she does is provide unnecessary angst.



YES. The amount of times she had been revived?? Seriously? She was too highly regarded by the writer imo. Going back to the Kagome topic, I had gotten into a (stupid) youtube argument with some jerk who thought Kagome was useless, stuck-up, and spoiled. I think people often forget that prior to her leap back to feudal Japan, she was a fairly average 15 year old girl who had no real power? They expect too much from her physically, but the main reason Kagome appealed so much to me was her emotional strength. Girl was strong. /Kagome rave.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

Free! <33


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

kinda wanna join a rp right now but i'm terrible at joining in. why.jpg


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 26, 2014)

"Wanna get married near a dumpster in a back alley?"
I'd marry you anywhere, loser. I love you. I want to be with you forever.
Just...ask before I get worse, okay? What if I get really sick and lose you?
It doesn't have to be now or soon or in the near future. Just one day, mkay?


----------



## f11 (Sep 26, 2014)

I need a good dystopian novel to read...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 26, 2014)

I really hope that the Omega Ruby Alpha Sapphire demo for North America will be easily available to all so I don't have to shell out tons of TBT to get one. I wish it will be like in some European countries where you just sign up at their website and the codes will be emailed to you.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

My Whitney post is getting popular really fast.....um....OK...?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 26, 2014)

Whoa... I killed my precalculus test and not in a good way.

I need help


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 26, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Whoa... I killed my precalculus test and not in a good way.
> 
> I need help



I keep saying this, but I might be able to help lol. 


I just got my blood drawn, and they said it'll be at the doctor's within 24 hours. I guess I'll find out on Monday what's up.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 26, 2014)

My clothes smell weird, like old water, because our washing machine is messed up.
I think everyone thinks I reek and that I'm dirty, but I'm clean and smell good...
I promise.  I showered this morning and did my usual perfume/lotion routine.

And it's only my clothes.
No one else's.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I keep saying this, but I might be able to help lol.
> 
> 
> I just got my blood drawn, and they said it'll be at the doctor's within 24 hours. I guess I'll find out on Monday what's up.


Good luck 

And I'll let you know what I need help with when I get home, if you're able to.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 26, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Good luck
> 
> And I'll let you know what I need help with when I get home, if you're able to.



Thanks! And that's fine, I should be around until 5 or so tonight. I can also help out in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## Hot (Sep 26, 2014)

Foreign parents are so annoying.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 26, 2014)

ran into a guy I went to high school with

my first thought, damn you got adorable bro


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2014)

last year it was not remembering how old i am, this year it's not remembering the actual day lmao but i didn't have the heart to correct him 

Wal Mart didn't have Hyrule Warriors!!! >:O Maybe I was there too early. Either way they lost their chance, I'm goin 2 EBgames (Canadian Gamestop)


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 26, 2014)

IM IN MY SCHOOL PLAY
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
*Happy dance*


----------



## Manah (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not religious at all, but if I was suddenly infertile, I'd thank every single deity humanity has ever worshipped. Personally. On my knees. With twenty bows and a personalized prayer each.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 26, 2014)

my friend finally started AoT after months of me being annoying about it probably and I think she's loving it. and she doesn't even watch anime.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't you hate when you study really hard for something, take the test, expect to get a 100, and then get a B? ;n;
I think this is a little obsessive sorry not sorry
And I have an Algebra test Tuesday ;n;  I really want to stay in the upper level classes (I'm in 8th grade taking Algebra).  I'm not moving down to on-level until I fail this class which will hopefully be never c':
But why does that y-y1=m(x-x1) thing have to be so hard sometimes?  I'm in for a sweet deal in pre-cal


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

Parks and Recreation is a gift.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm irritated.


----------



## Resi (Sep 26, 2014)

"Experiencing interruptions?" yes I am youtube. thanks for noticing.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 27, 2014)

RIP LambdaDelta
You were okay.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm dancing to Backstreet Boys songs at 1 in the morning.

Yep.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

I ruined your shirt with my snot and your pillow with my crying/mascara.
You said I was pretty and rubbed my back; how can you love me?

I'm glad we have the same DMX song as our favorite. I love you.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm literally showing off all my cool tricks and what-not so hopefully I can get 1st when it's spring


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

I just surpassed 2,000 posts here....
I'm addicted to this site..


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I just surpassed 2,000 posts here....
> I'm addicted to this site..



I'm worse off, look at mine.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm worse off, look at mine.


Yep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Shulks English vs Japanese voice in SSB4/Xenoblade Chronicles... Wahhhhh... Too.. hard...


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

WHY IS MY AVATAR SOMEONE ELSES
WTF IOS 8


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2014)

I could really go for wing stop.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2014)

I really want to find someone who is willing to let me punch their face for no reason


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate this weekend homework


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

SURVIVAL MODE IS HARD.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 27, 2014)

UGH.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

I just took a shower and it's 9:30am. I don't know, I just felt like it. I'm not even planning on going anywhere.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 27, 2014)

~


I went shopping today.  I got chinese food, a sweater with a bunny on it, and some pumpkin scented stuff.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

My grandma's coming over again to ''clean'' the house,ship me to Cambodia


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't like my friends lol I don't remember the last time I did


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 27, 2014)

I suck at friendships. They deserve better then me...


----------



## Mariah (Sep 27, 2014)

Need some platform Docs in my life.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

My dog stinks


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 27, 2014)

why do people feel like it's necessary to guilt trip


----------



## Saylor (Sep 27, 2014)

I've been watching the video for Open Your Eyes by Snow Patrol on repeat for like an hour.
I don't even really like the song.


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm gonna be full until next week huuahh sometimes I miss living with my sister, her cooking is soo good.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

The tag on this that says romney makes me wet


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anyone even win those mcdonald's prize giveaways... ?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish I drank more tonight.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Whoa... I killed my precalculus test and not in a good way.
> 
> I need help



Okay, here's the pictures of my work:



Spoiler: math










Sorry this took so long! If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

why cant humans be like cats


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

Sometimes I wish I was religious. I don't know why.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2014)

Time to rub the thread I made to my friemd and yes I'm going to tell the truth that I'm not her friend I'm just helping her but I don't wanna be plastic so uhhh im scared if their parents think im bullying her


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I wish I drank more tonight.



STORY OF MY LIFE RIGHT HERE


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2014)

They seem to be very good friends.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Horus said:


> They seem to be very good friends.


Good friends indeed....
Pfff....


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm gay
you gay
we are gay
#happy


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I'm going to go see How To Train Your Dragon 2 alone today. 
No one ever seems to share my taste in movies anyways.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm jealous of a girl in a bikini top and jeans.
I'd kill to look like that. No wonder her boyfriend can't keep his hands off.
I feel stupid in my oversized cat shirt and shorts.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

If anybody finds those lists Im dead


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I think I'm going to go see How To Train Your Dragon 2 alone today.
> No one ever seems to share my taste in movies anyways.



wtf i would go with you if i could


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

dulcet said:


> wtf i would go with you if i could



SAME


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE RIGHT HERE



Drink up, drink up. 
I've never had more than 2 drinks and I'm like, "Why?"


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Horus said:


> They seem to be very good friends.



Omg bye


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Smash 4 3DS is in 5 days...
Oh boy......


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

You messed me up badly I can't think straight


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You messed me up badly I can't think straight



I know that feeling.  If you need someone to talk to, I'm available. I hope you feel better soon. Anyone who makes you feel that way probably isn't worth your time.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Shakity shake shaking
also what if i was a rock 
or a cat...


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm feeling all the better today because of a compliment someone gave me.
It's my favorite quote now.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

EXTERMINATE


----------



## Yookey (Sep 28, 2014)

Internet is so boring lately


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I really just
I'm odd


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that feeling.  If you need someone to talk to, I'm available. I hope you feel better soon. Anyone who makes you feel that way probably isn't worth your time.


Ah it's probably a lot different than what you were thinking... I wasn't messed up in a relationship sense or anything, it's just something my dad did, it's probably stupid.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Ah it's probably a lot different than what you were thinking... I wasn't messed up in a relationship sense or anything, it's just something my dad did, it's probably stupid.



It's probably not stupid if it's bothering you so much. Part of that is because you don't seem to be the type of person that gets upset over silly things. 

Either way, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Zane (Sep 28, 2014)

That thread was the funniest thing I've seen all day omg It's still pretty early tho


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

Zane said:


> That thread was the funniest thing I've seen all day omg It's still pretty early tho



I demand a link


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It's probably not stupid if it's bothering you so much. Part of that is because you don't seem to be the type of person that gets upset over silly things.
> 
> Either way, I hope you feel better.


It feels very stupid but maybe you're right...

Thank you. You're really sweet.


----------



## Resi (Sep 28, 2014)

bub bub I have homework


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

jinwoo is so adorable om g


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Why must the good animes die young?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> I demand a link



Here you go!




Just kidding, but I had to do that.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 69819
> 
> Just kidding, but I had to do that.



Dangit
x'D


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 28, 2014)

steal my girl by 1d leaked and it sounds really catchy. I like it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Spoiler: this is stupid



I really like you romantically, but I know that, first and foremost, you're my friend. That's why it pisses me off so much that you're friends with her. She treated me really poorly, and I honestly don't consider her to be much of a friend anymore. She's basically doing the same thing with you, too-- when someone else comes along, she leaves you for them. I don't see how she could possibly not know that you like her, and it seems like she's leading you on.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Okay, here's the pictures of my work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not looking forward to learning that :')  Ugh I wish I could be a little-r kid again when all I had to worry about was when lunch break was


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

my cheeks hurt so much from laughing omg


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> my cheeks hurt so much from laughing omg



That's the best hurt, tbh.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> That's the best hurt, tbh.


I agree.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish I laughed that often.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

I kept getting butterflies and feeling really euphoric earlier and I want it back so badly.

also I wanna talk to you.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2014)

Homework... or nah....




Nah.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

I really need to talk about something personal but I only ever trust two people with this stuff. 

One's offline and the other is busy and I'd hate to pester them.. Fantastic.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm literally sick of smelling e-cigs. I get physically ill when I smell them, don't smoke that around me since the magical wind always blows it towards me....


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

I was supposed to get Apple from someone today but whenever I was online, they were off, and vice versa.  Turns out they were waiting for me but they didn't really reply to one of my VM's (and they were offline), so I had no idea.  Someone adopted her :c  Oh well, as long as someone is happy to have her I'm okay.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

Wellll... that hurt.


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2014)

you're cute and your art is cute i'm so mad


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 29, 2014)

You can't defeat air man. No question about it... you can't defeat air man


----------



## Mango (Sep 29, 2014)

my homophobic friend again


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 29, 2014)

i finally finished my freaking psych of prejudice paper thank the lord


----------



## Mango (Sep 29, 2014)

****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i need to shuihuohj lifhlkdlkjhjwklcxcddsz
im so lik
behind in stuff
i nE4ED TO CCATCH UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango said:


> ****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i need to shuihuohj lifhlkdlkjhjwklcxcddsz
> im so lik
> behind in stuff
> i nE4ED TO CCATCH UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


Quality post.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate that you're so nice to me because now I can't hate him _or_ you.

Why can't my feelings just ****ing stop already it's been over three months.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel like this is never going to stop.
How do I go from being completely secure in myself to not even knowing what are really my thoughts or just products of the trauma I've experienced? I hate this.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 29, 2014)

_I 
can not
resist
your call._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate how I feel so bitter after reading happy things.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

It's funny how the house was clean before my sister came home....

I feel like I post too much about how much she irritates me.....


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Great, for the next 4 weeks there's no breaks in my School..
What a jip...


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 29, 2014)

So infatuated


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2014)

People who get degrees in math are special people.
I could never


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

I wanna know what it feels like to be wanted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> People who get degrees in math are special people.
> I could never


Right?


----------



## Resi (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is this program asking for so much info????


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 29, 2014)

Highschool is so exhausting. 
I feel so tired but I can't sleep ffs. 
I miss him so much. I miss them so much.
I am hungry.
Lemonade tastes so damn good.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I wanna know what it feels like to be wanted.



I feel this so bad.


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2014)

no one likes me


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel this so bad.


Well I'm sorry.  It isn't a very nice feeling.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> no one likes me


I'd probably like you if I knew you, you seem cool.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm starting to feel like people wouldn't notice if I just dissapeared.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel blah. I don't even know why, my stomach doesn't hurt, my throat just feels gross... :Y


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

I want ice cream.

Something smells like chicken.

I need to pee.

I don't want to get up.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

I still wanna talk to you but I don't wanna bother you. :v


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm starting to feel like people wouldn't notice if I just dissapeared.



No! D:

You're really nice, and your reply to my Link joke made my day (I never do things like that, and when I do, no one takes notice...) D:


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I still wanna talk to you but I don't wanna bother you. :v


i know this feeling too well. '<'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I'm starting to feel like people wouldn't notice if I just dissapeared.


shhh dont say that.
i bet all of IRC including me would miss you :C


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 29, 2014)

JESSICA DID NOT LEAVE SNSD SM I WANT ANSWERS NOW WAT DID U DO TO JESSICA #WEWANTJESSICABACK


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 30, 2014)

I need to make an appointment for the pelvis pain already.
But, nahhh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

I have nothing to wear for school tomorrow since our family procrastinates with the laundry a lot. I can see why my mom does just her laundry and nobody else's all the time.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

why can't all countries have fast wifi


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 30, 2014)

I think people think I'm poor based on how I dress and that makes me sad.
I'm not poor. I just don't have a lot of clothes/shoes.
And I know how to dress... I'm just too sad to bother to make an effort.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

I had a dream that someone complimented me and that was all and I got really happy lol. I get too excited about dumb things.


----------



## ouch (Sep 30, 2014)

What if the universe is one being, objectively viewing itself from as many angles as possible?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel like my message bothered you due to it content and I'm sorry if that's the case. :/


----------



## Nyxia (Sep 30, 2014)

Where can I find humorous gifs?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 30, 2014)

wow saved 540$ today on store and online glitches. Now I know why couponers coupon.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 30, 2014)

I want ice cream from marble slab ~D/


----------



## n64king (Sep 30, 2014)

SOOOO whatever universal force was not allowing me to play Hyrule Warriors, Diablo III and Sims 3 (between WiiU & PS3), was all fixed within the last 14 hours. Someone stole my Hyrule Warriors package, but whatever Amazon gave me a refund and I went and bought it on my own like I should have in the first place. Then Battle.net FINALLY allows connection to the PSN (and probably XBLA) again and Sims 3 is connecting to the EA server again. *rattles fist* Why did I delve into EA & Blizzard just terrible I already said no more. But now it's fine I guess so whatever ugh


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

I bought two new books and I really can't wait to finish them.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 30, 2014)

why can i stand up on sat-urdays?


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2014)

I will be so done if Sasuke becomes Hokage


----------



## Motte (Sep 30, 2014)

Green tea with coconut palm sugar + honey is delicious.


----------



## nard (Sep 30, 2014)

I cannot find a cool, kawaii avatar. I've changed so many times.


help me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 30, 2014)

im so lonely ahhh. idk what to do w myself these days, cant focus enough to draw even though i need to do art for people lol rip,,


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I bought two new books and I really can't wait to finish them.



Books are fun. Which books did you buy?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 30, 2014)

I want to eat something with sugar, but I don't know why.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Books are fun. Which books did you buy?


I bought "The Lovely Bones" and a sociology book.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 30, 2014)

finished painting another coaster set at work today. just two more & then I have to seal them all. they are the bane of my existence right now I cannot wait to get them done and throw them at my neighbor and never make them again. ;l

also my mom's doing this craft show in November and I'm debating making some stuff to sell. idk what I would even burn that people would be interested in. or if I'll even have time/motivation to make anything in the next month.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

first of october another bad month


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel bad for people who don't value education.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 30, 2014)

I wish I could be happy.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 30, 2014)

I want to download some screencaps and edit a new icon, but I really should start studying for my exam on thursday...


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

I really want to eat the cinnamonbuns my mom hid in the oven but I know she'll yell at me for it.

....#YOLO


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2014)

it's not your OC don't use art of it >W>


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

-In ag class-

*freshmen walks up to me* Hey is this the (insert equipment name I forgot the name to)?
Me: *shrugs* *walks away*
Freshmen: wtf why are working then....
My head: the irony.....


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

The story of my usertitle:

This had all originated in a class called FCS. It's very similar to something like Home Ec, basically you learn cooking and babysitting skills, as well as basically life lesson tools. And there was a day where the teacher had brought in a ton of toys, we were to pick three of them, and then write some information down on them, and this was group work. There's 4 boys in my class and the rest are girls, and it's a regular sized class for our school (20-25 kids, actually it's maybe 27 but that's not relevant), and we finished, and we needed to waste our time on something. I found a broken game, which was a Pok?mon Yahtzee. Then this joke emerged about how we all wanted the Pok?mon Yahtzee, and then we got this new project introduced to us where we had to make a summer camp for kids. The group of 4 that we originally had had to split into two due to the fact that the teacher had said so, and on the first day, the other group had come up with the camp name "Party With Pikachu". And that so just how it came to be.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 30, 2014)

I keep getting distracted from what I should be doing. Blargh.

Also, I wish there was a good Zelda RP around.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 30, 2014)

Why did i eat that huge piece of chocolate cake right after dinner? My stomach hurts.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

I successfully made a self-prediction that was going to rain. 

1. I saw a bunch of tower clouds, I mean there's always really tall clouds around here, but they were huge and looked really similar to this: http://northernwoodlands.org/images/gallery/towering_cumulus800.jpg except over the ocean
2. It was hot as hell, or humid, what ever...
3. Lately it's been pretty overcast, and I saw a lot of lightning a few days ago (yeah, it probably had nothing to do with today's rain, but still...)
4. I noticed the "signs" before rain
5. etc.

It's been pouring for the past few hours (and according to the news, there's a flash flood advisory)



Also, I really wish there was spell check on here, I'm tired of going back to correct it. And I'm tired of googling words I don't know to see the correct spelling, and I hate sucking at spelling because all the silent letters....


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

I've officially ordered a Wacom tablet.  It was actually a bit of an accident, but I probably would have gone through with it anyway after my standard period of waffling, since I caught it on sale. Pretty excited to use it, but since I only have minimal experience with tablets I just hope I don't suck too badly.

Also an extraordinarily brief thunderstorm came through earlier.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 30, 2014)

I always think I can watch this episode and not cry when Hershel is killed.
And every time I end up sobbing and wrapped in a blanket.
Sophia all over again, dammit.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 30, 2014)

I say hi to one of my coworkers every time she says hi to me. I don't even know her name...


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Got myself a new car today. I'm gonna have so much fun paying it off. Yay~!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 1, 2014)

why does this thread have like 310 pages


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 1, 2014)

I probably should've at least started this study guide yesterday.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

I need to load up on liquid latex so I'll be set for the rest of this year/next year.
Hopefully I'll have cash when the Halloween sales hit; I just saw a pretty good sized jug of latex and I need it... I have a lot of ideas and that stuff would come in handy. And it would be great to invest in some lenses/wigs for my shoots.


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> why does this thread have like 310 pages



What does your signature say? Chinese?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 1, 2014)

n64king said:


> What does your signature say? Chinese?



Yeah, they're Chinese characters.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm listening to Linkin Park to try and feel better. Feel. ;-;


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 1, 2014)

i want to know why life is real and what is life

are we just placed upon earth as puppets of the lord to control??


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> i want to know why life is real and what is life
> 
> are we just placed upon earth as puppets of the lord to control??


I'd suggest reading Nausea by Jean-Paul Sartre. I first read it around your age and it really impacted my life in a positive way.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope I never work with charcoal again.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 1, 2014)

i got banned for 2weeks for asking this questionqabout sleeping\
wtf


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 1, 2014)

October is here. Whoah.

And also, does anyone remember this?






#throwback to when I was younger and a total disney fanatic. //w\


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 1, 2014)

One of my classes for tomorrow (technically today) got canceled so now I have a proper gap for lunch. I'll finally get to eat in our brand new student union wooo.


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'd suggest reading Nausea by Jean-Paul Sartre. I first read it around your age and it really impacted my life in a positive way.



i'll have a look for it

thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> i'll have a look for it
> 
> thanks for the suggestion


No problem, I hope you check it out! You can buy it for around $5 from half.com most likely. If not, I'd like to think some local book stores would carry it, albeit at a higher price.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hope I never work with charcoal again.


Omg I looked at my art teacher's website and it says our next project is to be done entirely in charcoal


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Omg I looked at my art teacher's website and it says our next project is to be done entirely in charcoal


Aw how come the distaste? It's such a fun medium imo. Using wet brushes on top of existing marks, erasing here and there, making a little mess... It's so fluid and organic!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 1, 2014)

i got a warning for talking to mariah?????????

wtf. who do the mods think they r tbh


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Aw how come the distaste? It's such a fun medium imo. Using wet brushes on top of existing marks, erasing here and there, making a little mess... It's so fluid and organic!


I have to admit it is pretty fun to work with, but it's so messy and our next project is portraits and I feel like I'll drive myself crazy using charcoal for that haha.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I have to admit it is pretty fun to work with, but it's so messy and our next project is portraits and I feel like I'll drive myself crazy using charcoal for that haha.


Just remember to wear clothing you wouldn't mind getting charcoal on  Or maybe you're given aprons?
A light touch is good for realistic portraits. Maybe you'll find this helpful: http://www.learn-to-draw-expressively.com/charcoal-drawing-techniques.html


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Just remember to wear clothing you wouldn't mind getting charcoal on  Or maybe you're given aprons?
> A light touch is good for realistic portraits. Maybe you'll find this helpful: http://www.learn-to-draw-expressively.com/charcoal-drawing-techniques.html


We're given aprons, luckily. And thank you! That should help me out a lot since it's one of my first times working with charcoal.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh! In that case definitely try not to sweat it or make yourself crazy. Learning a new medium can be challenging, especially such a messy one. I think once you get a feel for how much pressure to use & which pencil or stick is needed for whatever area, it's pretty fun.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Pulling an all-nighter after several days of excessive sleeping. Why? ; ;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 1, 2014)

we're sure the pike is just a really rare fish, right?

not mythical?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

I love you.
I'm sorry I kind of...broke in the years we've been together.
I'm sorry you have to watch me fall and attempt to get back on my feet over and over.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

I've barely slept or eaten for the past two days and I look so beat.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 1, 2014)

I think I'm starting to accidentally majorly crush on someone again.
but it's too soon.....
but he's so cute...and he likes the same stuff I do...
geez


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've barely slept or eaten for the past two days and I look so beat.


You're gonna run yourself down. 
You should eat something small and try to take a little nap.
Have you just been too busy with school or down/unmotivated to eat/sleep? I get that way too.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You're gonna run yourself down.
> You should eat something small and try to take a little nap.
> Have you just been too busy with school or down/unmotivated to eat/sleep? I get that way too.


I want to but I haven't been able to fall asleep.  I'll try eating something though. I've just been really unmotivated and my mind's been full lately.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I have two close friends in school. A guy, and a girl. The girl is a lesbian.

GOD, WHY AM I SO TOOOORNNN? IM CRUSHING ON BOTH OF THEM


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope my boyfriend aces his exam he's at right now.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 1, 2014)

im so so so helplessly smitten i cant believe this
even though its been almost two months now i feel like its too soon

but hes so adorable and cute and he laughs at my horrible jokes. no one laughs at my jokes...


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> im so so so helplessly smitten i cant believe this
> even though its been almost two months now i feel like its too soon
> 
> but hes so adorable and cute and he laughs at my horrible jokes. no one laughs at my jokes...



We can freak out about crushes together


----------



## Aradai (Oct 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> We can freak out about crushes together


Yes, let's scream internally and pull our hair out together.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Hearing Kurt Russell on the tv downstairs writhing and screaming during Death Proof is making me crack up.


----------



## Improv (Oct 1, 2014)

finally started drawing again and i remember the eye strain and hand cramps like no other om g


----------



## Mariah (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to play a game called VMK back in 2005. They shut it down in 2008 ,but they reopened it last year. I found out about this a few days ago so I made an account. From what I've seen, everyone knows each other and 90% of them have been playing since the opening. It's weird to be approached by someone who's like, "Hey...I've never seen you before...."


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I used to play a game called VMK back in 2005. They shut it down in 2008 ,but they reopened it last year. I found out about this a few days ago so I made an account. From what I've seen, everyone knows each other and 90% of them have been playing since the opening. It's weird to be approached by someone who's like, "Hey...I've never seen you before...."



Whoa, I didn't realize they had reopened it. I spent quite a bit of my middle school internet life on that website.


----------



## rariorana (Oct 2, 2014)

This is my 100th post on this website!


----------



## DJoe (Oct 2, 2014)

Headbang everyday.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

I am so desperate to get a Siamese. My mother doesn't want one and would prefer another Burmese.

She says Siamese are too chatty.

You don't understand mother at least 70% of my daily conversations are with inanimate objects, cats and myself.

I really want a cat to talk back to me. I keep Youtubing Siamese cats meowing convos with their owners and this is what I need in my life.

Crazy cat ladies represent.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I am so desperate to get a Siamese. My mother doesn't want one and would prefer another Burmese.
> 
> She says Siamese are too chatty.
> 
> ...




u should get a nebelung. i have one and he talks a bunch, and he takes habits from my dog lol. theyre fluffy and gray.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 2, 2014)

I WANT HALAL FOOD SO BAD











IM OBSESSED WITH HALAL FOOD CARTS


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Isabella said:


> u should get a nebelung. i have one and he talks a bunch, and he takes habits from my dog lol. theyre fluffy and gray.



:3 :3 :3 I have been youtubing videos of the nebelung and omg THAT TAIL. I just wanna rub that fluffy kitty tummy :3 eeee

It's got to a point where every single cat breed that I look up, I immediately want.

I know people joke about being a crazy old woman with 27 cats, but seriously this is my goal in life. I will own over 50 cats. And I will feed them the most luxurious food and get them the best veterinary care in the world.

Another random thought is how badly I wanna grow all my hair back. I grow it down to my butt then cut it off to my ears every 4/5 years and atm it's just below armpit length. I miss my super long hair. I wanna look like a super creepy gothic doll who hasn't cut her for then past decade.

Please let me be a strange old lady with floor length hair and 50 cats plz.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 2, 2014)

Feeling so bored at the moment


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

My first semester is about to end and I'm looking forward to that 3 week break we will have. Sadly though, I need to write a 1000+ word essay, an evaluation paper, a 10 page essay, and work on a program for Computer Science before the break. And I only have 2 weeks to do all of these and I have to study for the finals.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

i never thought i'd have a one night stand ahaha


----------



## Resi (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone almost saw me on TBT talk about heartattacks


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 2, 2014)

It's way past lunch, I really should go get that ready.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

I want to skip, but I know I won't.
Too tired for this today.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

yay I have _just_ enough paint to finish my last set of coasters.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 2, 2014)

There is a really creepy person posting death/satan stuff all over the Animal Crossing forum. I'm thinking, who's gonna kick him off this forum and when?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> There is a really creepy person posting death/satan stuff all over the Animal Crossing forum. I'm thinking, who's gonna kick him off this forum and when?



the bell tree staff are too busy giving people like me warnings for no reason


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

I subconsciously avoid buying shirts that are the same colors as what I have to wear for my school uniform. Except for my polos and blouses, I have no red, white, or blue shirts. It's mostly black or purple, and occasionally pink, rarely anything else.

It's odd.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 2, 2014)

it's too hot. I also want ramen.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

My hand smells like curry from me eating curry earlier and I love it
thinking of you Joey, Nibbles, and Pudge



aleonhart said:


> it's too hot. I also want ramen.


Yeah, don't eat that. Just eat a lot of ice cream.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

I cant anymore
I
just no


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugh. So annoyed.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

Script is due in 9 and a half hours. I haven't even opened Final Draft yet.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 2, 2014)

I miss having someone who'd let me vent to them.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

urgh these people I know discovered the bar is open during the week apparently 

now they're always here and their presence just irks me


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah, don't eat that. Just eat a lot of ice cream.



I'd rather burn my insides with ramen.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I miss having someone who'd let me vent to them.



I'm here if you need me.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm here if you need me.



Ditto. I may not be able to do anything, but I'll lend an ear. ^-^


----------



## Mariah (Oct 2, 2014)

ABC Family's Halloween schedule is ****.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone slap me, so I can start on my art trades.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> ABC Family's Halloween schedule is ****.



Really? You mean you don't think The Hunger Games is the perfect Halloween-themed film? Or Pretty Little Liars?


----------



## Saylor (Oct 2, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm here if you need me.





Beary said:


> Ditto. I may not be able to do anything, but I'll lend an ear. ^-^


Oh thank you guys! I'll keep that in mind, it makes me feel a lot better knowing there are a couple of people that'll listen to me if I ever need them to.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Someone slap me, so I can start on my art trades.



/SLAP 

also @Wyndfyre; love the signature! I'm actually replaying OoT3D right now, ha~


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

Eldin said:


> /SLAP
> 
> also @Wyndfyre; love the signature! I'm actually replaying OoT3D right now, ha~



Thanks! That's actually why I'm using it haha, I beat it (again) maybe a week ago. Great game. I even did it 100%, which was surprisingly easy.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm trying to do the same but those damn Skulltulas ugh

I've only played through OoT like twice in my life, so I can never remember them all! I'm only @ the Water Temple (the bane of my existence in every Zelda game ever) though so I'm just gonna have to backtrack a lot...


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 2, 2014)

they moved space dandy to 3:00 AM ((

at least Bebop comes on right after it so its really not that bad :^)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm supposed to see a friend tonight.
I'm too low to get dressed and it's raining.
I don't want to make excuses and she's understanding of my situations, but I feel bad.
Why can't I say: "Hey, my depression is bad and I'm obsessing a bit too much today. Rain check?"


I feel guilty...
I'll get dressed.
She's already called twice.
I'm a horrible friend.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 2, 2014)

Eldin said:


> /SLAP
> 
> also @Wyndfyre; love the signature! I'm actually replaying OoT3D right now, ha~



Lubs ya for doing that. <3
Motivation booster for the win!


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I'm trying to do the same but those damn Skulltulas ugh
> 
> I've only played through OoT like twice in my life, so I can never remember them all! I'm only @ the Water Temple (the bane of my existence in every Zelda game ever) though so I'm just gonna have to backtrack a lot...



I admit I used a walkthrough to make things easier. As much as I want to explore and find everything myself, I get a little bored of wandering around looking.

Haha I always thought the Water Temple was one of the easiest in the game. Something about the layout is just easy for me to comprehend, because even though it has multiple levels, the rooms are pretty small and straightforward. Actually the multiple levels even helped. In other dungeons/temples, there are all sorts of hallways and branching rooms and ugh.


----------



## nard (Oct 2, 2014)

I.

Can't.

Stop.

Eating.

This.

Jumbo.

Box.

Of.

Goldfish.


_*SEND HELP*_


----------



## n64king (Oct 2, 2014)

Oooh mamba *opens a lemon pack*


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I.
> 
> Can't.
> 
> ...



GIVE ME SOME


----------



## n64king (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I.
> 
> Can't.
> 
> ...



omg ive been through 2 of those recently there is no help


----------



## Saylor (Oct 2, 2014)

What the hell happened to you?


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2014)

The power went out at 6:30 ish yesterday and didn't come back on until this morning, I'm now a creature of the shadows, shunning the light.

( I had to work regardless, it was creepy seeing - or not seeing - the whole town on the drive in. The power was out entirely except for the traffic lights, and even those started to go out after awhile.)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 2, 2014)

i shouldnt be on here now.
what am i doing.
this doesnt help my problem at all.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

The game Catherine is giving me such intense mind****s.


----------



## Resi (Oct 2, 2014)

The person I was roleplaying with began to regret ever offering and ;; now I'm kinda sad because I was looking forward to being their friend???


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Of course, when everything finally starts going well - it turns out to be horrible, once again.

How wonderful. What a wonderful weekend. I'm going to _truly_ treasure it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel like my head is gonna burst.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Smash 3DS...Smash 3DS...why can't I get you at midnight?


----------



## Resi (Oct 2, 2014)

(breathes heavily) I feel like I'm going to fail my Spanish Presentation because I'm with someone from my own country (we were pretending to be from different spanish-speaking countries but long story short, my partner was gone and was assigned with someone from my country) and because it's really short??? I'm probably going to say like 3 or 4 things...she said it's supposed to be short but??? I think it's _too_ short


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 2, 2014)

ボーリング。


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2014)

So stressed right now.


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm sorry if you like Monster High but that ad's voice actor.I must find them


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I went onto Neopets for the first time in forever and apparently there's a duping thing now
what


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

I know I need to spend money on a pair of jeans and a pair of shoes for fall, but I want to go look at the comic book store...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 3, 2014)

Slow Version Magia is the best Magia imo. Dem chills.


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I went onto Neopets for the first time in forever and apparently there's a duping thing now
> what



Great.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 3, 2014)

My relationship with Mariah right now is like Gwen and Heather on Total Drama

or Izzy and Heather.

Since Heather is like  the only enemy Izzy makes and that's because of Izzy's craziness.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 3, 2014)

I find it really awkward when I do a cardio exam on women because I have to touch their boobs, damn why am I so awkward I need to be professional :')


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 3, 2014)

♪I get so distracted with some people's reactions, that I don't see my own faults for what they are. At times so self destructive, with no intent or motive, but behind this emotion there lies a sensible heart. See I'm no king, I wear no crown, but desperate times seem over now. But still I weaken somehow and it tears me apart.
I hope to learn as time goes by that I should trust what's deep inside, burning bright, my sensible heart.♪


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have my first therapy appointment today... I'm nervous, and kind of excited. Hopefully afterwards, I could get my mom to take me to Gamestop so I could get Super Smash Bros. 3DS.


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2014)

Had fun in Boy girl encounter event, met new friends , people are asking what games I play and I can relate from them finally, the MC greeted me bday out of blue and bands were playing gets more awkward but yeah

now Im tired ao imma sleep now


----------



## Saylor (Oct 3, 2014)

Ah, my dog chewed up my mom's credit card. She'll kill me.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

The webpage for my karate class I just signed up for looks like something out of 1998 and it made me so happy.

I wish all websites had a retro old style version.


----------



## Delphine (Oct 3, 2014)

I want to play _Fantasy Life_ so badly... I'll buy a copy tomorrow.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Will my bill show I've bought a specific game on Steam? Or will it just say Steam blah. Blah blah
Because I don't want my parents to know I've been taking advantage of the Halloween sale *when it happens *:/


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 3, 2014)

It's hard to ship two people when you want to be the one in the relationship. :/

I'm going to die if my sisters see this post, but it's the truth.  I regret nothing.


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2014)

attempts to be tactful

gets sucked into a black hole


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorting out my receipts and credit card charges from my trip to Japan. 

So confusing. D: Especially since I can't actually read any of the receipts. And then I have to deal with the conversion from yen to USD. 

It's simultaneously more and less than I thought it would be. 

Also, I think I've misplaced a couple receipts.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I want to hurt someone


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I want to hurt someone


feel free to punch me


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

I didn't cry today or have any anxiety. But the irrational random thought/obsession that popped into my head as we messed around kind of screwed my whole day up. You're right, I should be proud and happy to make it through today without having a full meltdown. And after a bit, the thought kind of went away on it's on. But that one thought still happened and it had to have happened at the worst time. Like, come on. Can I call a time out?


The theme for Arthur is drifting in from the living room and I, a 22 year old girl, yelled "Is that a new episode?!" and dropped everything to check. Update: it is.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I hate my brain sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I want to hurt someone



"Make love, not war"
Maybe make love to Scotty boy


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> I hate my brain sometimes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



well Ali needs to make the first move 
maybe finally a date


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 3, 2014)

Gone Girl is simultaneously one of the best and most effed up movies I've ever seen. 
Go David Fincher.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> well Ali needs to make the first move
> maybe finally a date



I know I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but my name is Alli and my boyfriend is Scott. 
This kinda weirded me out o.o lol


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I know I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but my name is Alli and my boyfriend is Scott.
> This kinda weirded me out o.o lol



I just died
Help


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I know I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but my name is Alli and my boyfriend is Scott.
> This kinda weirded me out o.o lol





Beary said:


> I just died
> Help



I second this there is nothing that can make be more happy than seeing this
like
wow


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 3, 2014)

Kin-iro Mosaic is so mother****in cute and I really have just been watching the episode to see if Karen kisses Shinobu again because I really need this to happen even if it wasn't supposed to be translated as "I love you" since she's a foreigner but i just


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I second this there is nothing that can make be more happy than seeing this
> like
> wow



I'm glad it's a good thing ^.^
If it helps, we're very happy together.


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm making pants right now. I drafted a rough pattern from a pair of sweatpants I have. So far, I've sewed them incorrectly in almost every way possible, as per making pants. Also, the back pieces are two inches longer than the front pieces are, which baffles me. Not sure how that happened. 

Going from super thick, stretchy material to very thin nonstretch material is also always fun. Hooray. 

At least I'm just sewing the mockup to adjust for fit and sizing. I'm not anywhere near the final version yet. 

Gonna put pockets in the final version. Because this is the first time in a long time that I have the opportunity to have legit pockets instead of cleverly hidden hammerspace. I don't think I've had a costume with decent pockets since... 2008, when I made Kibou Ga Oka Diashi.


----------



## 35mm (Oct 3, 2014)

Why do I only get crushes on dudes that are way older than me. Oh god this is horrible.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

dear
can you like, not be so attractive

There's no way that he'd go out with this pile of trash.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 3, 2014)

I would love some lady friends


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> feel free to punch me



no ilu too much to do that

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not ready for Chinese school


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> no ilu too much to do that


but, please....


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> dear
> can you like, not be so attractive
> 
> There's no way that he'd go out with this pile of trash.


You are lovely! Don't say that!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You are lovely! Don't say that!


ackk sorry i tend to do that a lot.
(//^\\) eep sorry.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 3, 2014)

>P4AU still hasn't shipped after being out for like 4 days now
>Smash also hasn't shipped

What the **** is Amazon doing?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ackk sorry i tend to do that a lot.
> (//^\\) eep sorry.



You are lovely and kind and wonderful.
You could get anyone. <3
(I do that a lot too, lol. Don't feel bad. I'm still confused how I even managed to get/keep my boyfriend. I'm like, how?)


----------



## Saylor (Oct 3, 2014)

I get so jealous when it comes to people I like or even just really wanna be friends with and it's bad and I need to stop. :v


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 3, 2014)

my apple ID password is so cringe ugh it's a password i came up with in the 7th grade. the genius bar person is probably judging me so hard.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 4, 2014)

The local high school's football team...kinda...sucks...just a little. We lost 14-34... eheheh...


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

is it possible to outgrow the horrible paranoia that you're annoying ppl when you try to talk to them


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> is it possible to outgrow the horrible paranoia that you're annoying ppl when you try to talk to them



If you ever figure that out, let me know.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol, I signed up for Club Tortimer today....

The VERY first person I met was very annoying. This is how the beginning of our conversation went:
guy: hi
Me: hi
guy: do u love me
Me: no
guy: :C
guy: are u gay
Me: yes i am happy

And other stuff but it's not fresh in my head. Basically he said other stuff so he can try to be a troll, but he was horrible. He was annoying me and I was being my usual sassy self (I'm such a smart ass a lot irl, not so much online.) The last thing he said was "go * urself in a hole" then disconnected. I'm sorry if you can't handle the truth and being very immature. Don't be sad if I say I don't love you since I don't even know you.

jon from food lol


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

I started playing Neopets again and I'm seriously curious as to how 2006 was so good at it. Seriously I used to have a ton of Neopoints and painted pets. HOW. Little me was on some genius status. This game is so hard.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Madagascars on tv... OooOoo


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm eating cake. I wish it was a different kind, but this is still delish~


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> is it possible to outgrow the horrible paranoia that you're annoying ppl when you try to talk to them


let me know too.

it also arrives when i talk with you too shhhhhhh


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 4, 2014)

my pizzas overcooked goddamnit


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 4, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm eating cake. I wish it was a different kind, but this is still delish~



LOL! Portal reference! Did you play it?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 4, 2014)

humans exist to   complain and argue


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

too young to have a PayPal :'(


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> LOL! Portal reference! Did you play it?



Oh haha I didn't even notice that. No, I didn't play that game, but I know a bit about it.

So close to 900 BTB. >.<

*Edit:* And now I have 900! lol


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

I had a great time with my friends last night.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

I made a stupid one-time observation last night and now my brain is like, torturing me with it yet again. I just have a bad feeling that this is going to cause a lot of issues if I can't kill the thought. And the sad thing is that it's the weirdest thought ever and it happened at the most inconvient time ever. My boyfriend thinks it's funny and keeps telling me it doesn't bother him and he understands what I meant, but my brain is pretty set on convincing me otherwise.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Resi said:


> I had a great time with my friends last night.



That's awesome! 
What did you guys do?
(Living through others' Friday nights, lol.)


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> That's awesome!
> What did you guys do?
> (Living through others' Friday nights, lol.)



Haha! We went out to Chinese take-out, saw a movie, then wandered around Target playing with the Halloween items.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 4, 2014)

Just found out that my local ice cream van sells weed - I live in such a classy neighbourhood


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

tbt's sarcasm meter is broken please fix it


----------



## Saylor (Oct 4, 2014)

Orange is the New Black is so good.


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

The Smash Bros thread here looks like a party wahh y'all better get the Wii U version too so I can play with you. ; ^;



starlark said:


> tbt's sarcasm meter is broken please fix it



leave sarcasm in 2012


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> leave sarcasm in 2012



you planning a holocaust on the brits then?


----------



## Eldin (Oct 4, 2014)

I kind of want a Pikmin game on the 3DS solely so I can play it at work


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I kind of want a Pikmin game on the 3DS solely so I can play it at work



Aw man, I know how you feel  Pikmin is the stuff of heaven.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 4, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Just found out that my local ice cream van sells weed - I live in such a classy neighbourhood



My dad said the ice cream truck from when he was a child got arrested for selling drugs.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My dad said the ice cream truck from when he was a child got arrested for selling drugs.



It's a growing trend. Scary.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Just found out that my local ice cream van sells weed - I live in such a classy neighbourhood



Hahaha omg. Makes sense though, you can purchase your snacks with your weed. No more desperately searching the kitchen for something to cure your munchies. Two birds one stone.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 4, 2014)

I need a septum moustache in my face _right now_

unfortunately I'd have to stretch up two sizes, which I do not plan on doing. booooo


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm trying to invite someone over to sell their items, yet they went offline...Oh well.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

loving those weird fanfics


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 4, 2014)

Just came back from a chocolate festival. 

It was so delicious. 

I got so many samples. xD;


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 4, 2014)

I love dirty fanfiction so much


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish time could stop moving.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

I have work to do.
Whether it be healthy or not, it will be accomplished.
Sick of everyone.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 4, 2014)

Come online please. :x


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

Counselers can see into your SOUL. I swear.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

_"I'm so frickin' pissed."_


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 4, 2014)

It's SO not okay to edit/repost/copy art without the artists permission
How rude  .


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> _"I'm so frickin' pissed."_



Punch meh oUo


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish that my parents wouldn't blame video games and computers for every bit of wrong in me.
Seriously, they just blame it on them constantly even though they're the ones that introduced me to the stuff to begin with.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Beary said:


> Punch meh oUo


oh nonono i just finished watching "White Chicks" and that line is stuck in my head aha.


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> oh nonono i just finished watching "White Chicks" and that line is stuck in my head aha.



oh
You had me worried for a second


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm bored and mad that my grammy's here.I wanna be alone with my ac.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

I used to live off apples and water.
Can that be a thing again?


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 4, 2014)

My tea's probably getting cold... i should go drink that


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> _"I'm so frickin' pissed."_



i'm gonna write a _letter_

i was hoping that was what you were referencing hahaha


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> i'm gonna write a _letter_
> 
> i was hoping that was what you were referencing hahaha


yES

pacific rim is such an interesting movie ;0


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 4, 2014)

Watched a metaphorical train wreck today. 

The timing for everything was all perfect (or awful, depending on perspective), I didn't even have to nudge or help out. 

I am a terrible person. I've come to terms with this already and am pretty all right with it. 



... Gonna go gloat some more.


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally got the new computer up and running! Gotta get used to Windows 8 layout though sigh


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 4, 2014)

I started watching Gravity Falls and now I can't stop watching it.  It's been about half a day and I'm already almost done with season one. ;n;  I'm such a cartoon freak...


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I started watching Gravity Falls and now I can't stop watching it.  It's been about half a day and I'm already almost done with season one. ;n;  I'm such a cartoon freak...



Its a good series,Soos is my favorite character.

I hate making villagers wear shirts.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> Its a good series,Soos is my favorite character.
> 
> I hate making villagers wear shirts.



Haha yes, he's really funny ;u;
The theme is stuck in my head now oh no


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Haha yes, he's really funny ;u;
> The theme is stuck in my head now oh no



Oh you are gonna enjoy season 2,did you try Steven's universe yet?Its pretty cute.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

I just did something mean to someone on Club Tortimer and I regret it. Someone came, and I wasn't talking. Then they saw me and said "want to tour?" and I said "sure" then I sat down, so that_ they_ can pick it. Then when they sat down, I got off and said "no". LOL I was laughing so hard and I don't know why


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!! OMG I'm sorry


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 5, 2014)

I was thinking today about a conversation I had earlier this week. I was talking to a friend about the whole Ray Rice thing, and she was saying how wrong he was. I was hesitant but told her I didn't necessarily agree. Yes, he most definitely used unreasonable force and should be accountable for that. However, the woman came at him first. You don't go swinging at a football player unless you're willing to take a few swings yourself. In my mind men and women are the same when it comes to respect. If someone said something to you, then you have no right to put your hands on them. If you do put your hands on them, then that's you opening a door you might not be ready for. She opened that door, and he chose to walk through it. That's how I see the situation. Was he wrong for hitting her and knocking her out?! Absolutely, but so was she for swinging. 
I sometimes wonder where we're going in society. I see women get carried away all the time, trying to fist fight guys because they think the guy won't do anything. You never know who's going to do what. You don't know if the person you're arguing with is going to lose control and try to kill you. You just never know what's going to happen. So how is you swinging at someone going to help the situation?! It never does.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

I love emailing my friend weird fanfics and watching his reaction

"jade. how do you find this"

and also wolfjob ;^)


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

My younger brothers are such sore losers at video games, it isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

People's natural waste smell disguisting especially combined with perfume.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 5, 2014)

I wonder how often internet love relationships work out...?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

I should go to bed...but I'm too addicted to the computer to do so...
What's wrong with me?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope the rain stops soon; I need to go outside!


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

I kinda feel sick...Maybe that's why I'm awake so early?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

I dunno whether to swap my Frita out for Mira.

B/c on one hand I love Frita's burger/chips theme. But she is kinda fug in the face tbh.

On the other hand I am a massive anime fan and just Mira IS Sailor Venus and I need to have her. I'm pretty sure she and Kiki are the only villagers who are explicit anime references, and I've already got Kiki moving in. This just makes me want Mira more. But I've already got a bunny. I'm not a fan of duplicate species. Especially as I'll have 2 cats soon.

Sry Frita I think I'm gonna have to give you up to a friend.

Animal crossing takes some serious contemplation.


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I should go to bed...but I'm too addicted to the computer to do so...
> What's wrong with me?



The way the computer screens light affects your eyes often keeps you awake - try to avoid using electronics 10 ~ 30 minutes before you go to bed. (Also, I believe the color blue is a stimulant for your eyes and often keeps you awake longer, especially on a computer screen.)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

I never get to sleep in... Usually someone is yelling at me to fold laundry or clean.
Maybe they took pity on me since I worked out so late.
Thanks. I feel okay.


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

Maybe if I get this problem wrong, she'll explain it to the class... "It's better to turn it in wrong than nothing at all."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

Which side of me is real?
The smart aleck who gets ticked off easily and lashes out,
Or the quiet one who is very apologetic?
Which is the real me..?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Hahaha omg. Makes sense though, you can purchase your snacks with your weed. No more desperately searching the kitchen for something to cure your munchies. Two birds one stone.



Haha! very true! I would totally buy some if i wasn't a med student


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Haha! very true! I would totally buy some if i wasn't a med student



If anything you should buy some. In the name of science. As a biochemistry student I am extremely disappointed in you.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> Oh you are gonna enjoy season 2,did you try Steven's universe yet?Its pretty cute.



Nope, I haven't tried that one yet...I'm kinda hesitant because I've heard a lot of people like it, but then there's also a lot of people that want it off Cartoon Network. ;~;
I dunno though, maybe I'll give it a try after I finish Gravity Falls


----------



## Eldin (Oct 5, 2014)

I need cashews so my boss just brought in two boxes and I was like ye and went to unpack them, only to find out they're actually peanuts. 

I already have like a million peanuts and nobody wants to buy peanuts. I don't need more. the darts guys are gonna be like where are the cashews nooooo ;c sorry bros

why are they all so into cashews


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> If anything you should buy some. In the name of science. As a biochemistry student I am extremely disappointed in you.



haha yes science  I just am too paranoid to do any drugs at uni, as (i don't know where you're from) where I live medical students are really closely monitored by the general medical council, and if we get caught doing drugs it's possible expulsion or a black mark against your name as a doctor forever  one of my friends almost got expelled because he had a girl in her bra in his profile pic on fb :l


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't even know why I go on Club Tortimer, I guess I'm just really bored. People there are either annoying/rude or don't talk


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Annachie said:


> haha yes science  I just am too paranoid to do any drugs at uni, as (i don't know where you're from) where I live medical students are really closely monitored by the general medical council, and if we get caught doing drugs it's possible expulsion or a black mark against your name as a doctor forever  one of my friends almost got expelled because he had a girl in her bra in his profile pic on fb :l



WHAT

Jesus Christ man do you go to uni at a maximum security unit or something?!??!? Half the people at my uni would be expelled if they were that tough on us.

But nah I'm with you, I'd prioritise my future career over drugs. No question.

Seriously tho they are so tough on future doctors. My friends who went to med school had to have blood tests and stuff and I was like wut.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> WHAT
> 
> Jesus Christ man do you go to uni at a maximum security unit or something?!??!? Half the people at my uni would be expelled if they were that tough on us.
> 
> ...



They do the blood tests to make sure we are immune to things like TB and other infectious things we could come into contact with in a hospital, but yeah they're really strict on us for most things  But yea, career over drugs any day.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> Which side of me is real?
> The smart aleck who gets ticked off easily and lashes out,
> Or the quiet one who is very apologetic?
> Which is the real me..?



Everybody has more than one dimension to them, you know. Maybe you just act differently in different moods or situations, it's normal.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 5, 2014)

Scanning this thread,I see so many deep,thoughtful things and here I am thinking...
"I like cookies."


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2014)

Omg my sister spoiled my favorite show and I can't believe it


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

This makes so much sense...
I've been eating these fruit snacks shaped like grapefruit,
only to realize they were actually raspberry. It makes so much sense now...


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

sometimes you have to choose your tenants wisely.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 5, 2014)

I want to eat breakfast but I'm too lazy to go downstairs.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 5, 2014)

It makes me feel kind of bad that you never responded to my message, but it's also not exactly my business, I guess. 

I'm not gonna be around for awhile, so I hope you guys have a good time while I'm away, even if I'm not particularly close to any of you. :*


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It makes me feel kind of bad that you never responded to my message, but it's also not exactly my business, I guess.
> 
> I'm not gonna be around for awhile, so I hope you guys have a good time while I'm away, even if I'm not particularly close to any of you. :*


 I'll miss seeing you around


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 5, 2014)

Whenever I meet somebody who's really nice, I naturally want to be nice back, and we just get in this long never-ending contest to out-nice each other.

Haha but really I'm glad there are such lovely people out there. <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It makes me feel kind of bad that you never responded to my message, but it's also not exactly my business, I guess.
> 
> I'm not gonna be around for awhile, so I hope you guys have a good time while I'm away, even if I'm not particularly close to any of you. :*


Oh, gosh. I'm sorry I haven't replied to our messages. I feel so bad and even if your comment was directly related to me, I still feel bad...

I'll miss you!  Come back soon!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

I have so much homework, and I know putting it off will be even worse.
I always forget to do it, and it's Sunday today. OTL;;


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> I'm hungry



Eat something.


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Eat something.



I'm eating cake c8


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> I'm eating cake c8View attachment 70371



Lol is it someone's birthday? Also, are those chopsticks?


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol is it someone's birthday? Also, are those chopsticks?



Customers birthday and yep the chocolate chips are disguisting but I needa share half of it with my sister


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> Customers birthday and yep the chocolate chips are disguisting but I needa share half of it with my sister



I see


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 6, 2014)

the haikyuu!! feels are strong right now. wish the raws were translated already.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't even believe shiba inus exist.

They are the most magical creatures alive.

Doge jokes aside, I can't even believe something this wonderful exists.

God I love shiba inus so much.

I've never met one in real life and I feel a hole in my heart.

Someone in England plz let me pet your shiba inu.

Edit: I'd still never get one. I prefer rescue dogs.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 6, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I can't even believe shiba inus exist.
> 
> They are the most magical creatures alive.
> 
> ...



There are lots in Japan! Just come to Japan :> I'll ask the woman up the street if you can pet hers.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 6, 2014)

I woke up in a new Bugatti


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 6, 2014)

My random thought was..."what's a Bugatti?"  But I looked it up. Then my random thought was, oh, it's a car. Now my random thought is that it sounds like some kind of pasta or something, and that this was fun to write.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> My random thought was..."what's a Bugatti?"  But I looked it up. Then my random thought was, oh, it's a car. Now my random thought is that it sounds like some kind of pasta or something, and that this was fun to write.



LOL It does sound like a pasta huh?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lavender said:


> There are lots in Japan! Just come to Japan :> I'll ask the woman up the street if you can pet hers.



Do you know how badly I want to go to Japan.

Soon.

I will come.

And I will buy all the stuff. And pet all the shibes. And eat all the Japanese food.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

I want to go back to Athens and Santorini  i miss it already and i just came back


----------



## Leela (Oct 6, 2014)

If anything was possible, would it be possible for something to be impossible?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 6, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I want to eat breakfast but I'm too lazy to go downstairs.



This happens to me, so I decide to play Animal Crossing before I go downstairs to eat. 

Kids!  I can't find the remote but I refuse to get up!

Gravity Falls reference...hee hee!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 6, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> My random thought was..."what's a Bugatti?"  But I looked it up. Then my random thought was, oh, it's a car. Now my random thought is that it sounds like some kind of pasta or something, and that this was fun to write.



It does sound like pasta!

Man.... I would kill for some cheese ravioli right about now.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just wanna have Lindsay Lohan's hair so badly. I know it's weave but unf. It is so perfect. She is so perfect.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

:/.God dang people


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Basics of marketing...


----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2014)

I always think I'm doing well in math until I take the test


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 6, 2014)

this heat is making me lazier than normal and I need to study for an exam


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I always think I'm doing well in math until I take the test



Same. What math are you in?


----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Same. What math are you in?


I'm in precalculus/trig. :c


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 6, 2014)

I started giving out souvenirs from my vacation to my coworkers today. 

So far, everyone REALLY likes them. 

I tried to choose things that I thought would be perfect for each person, or at least things that they would like a lot, even if just for aesthetic reasons. 

Most of the ladies I work with got cute keychains with a differently colored sakura blossom and dangly pearls and beads. The two guys I work most closely with are getting a sword keychain that unsheaths and a dragon curled around a crystal. Coworker who is super nerdy and never knew anyone else nerdy before me got a small figurine of two of his favorite titans in fighting poses (Attack on Titan, I am soooo lucky I found a figure with the two specific ones together, I can't believe it). 

The lead got a bunch of coins in a cute pouch (she collects foreign currency). AM supervisor got a temple charm that is supposed to bring good health (she's been in surgery twice in the last couple years for different things and her son broke both arms within like, two months of each other). PM supervisor got a temple charm for the fulfillment of dreams and wishes (she's actually just in our department as a stepping stone to gain experience, she aspires to make it up to the exec team's level and eventually to a second in command to the GM position sometime down the road). My boss is getting a cuuuute Mickey Mouse beanbag plushie and a temple charm for the safety of family (she looooooves Mickey Mouse and just became a grandmother about half a week before I left on my trip). 


Souvenirs for my friends went over equally well, or better, since I found some things that were preeetty tailored to their likes as well. : D


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 6, 2014)

Twizzlers are the only type of candy I can eat 24/7
without getting sick or tired of the taste.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> I started giving out souvenirs from my vacation to my coworkers today.
> 
> So far, everyone REALLY likes them.
> 
> ...



I would love to do this sometime soon. Buying personal little gifts and souvenirs for people is just so fun. People are always so surprised when they realize how much I notice about them that I could find such fitting gifts.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh gosh Fate/Stay remake has the WEIRDEST
faces and profiles ever. The animation has improved
tenfold compared to Fate/Zero. I can't wait til the next episode


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 6, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I would love to do this sometime soon. Buying personal little gifts and souvenirs for people is just so fun. People are always so surprised when they realize how much I notice about them that I could find such fitting gifts.



It's a lot more fun than buying something for everyone out of obligation, that's for sure. : D It's kind of like a treasure hunt, trying to find the best item for each person. 

The department I work in has around 45 people in it, and I cut my list down to just 13 people I had really really bonded with/liked enough to get a present for. Not only is it a waste of money to get something meaningless for a recipient who doesn't care, but it kind of makes them think less of you too. 

Not that I'm going around telling the other 30 or so I brought people presents and didn't get them one...


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 6, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> I started giving out souvenirs from my vacation to my coworkers today.
> 
> So far, everyone REALLY likes them.
> 
> ...



You sound like an awesome friend. All I've ever gotten from friends traveling was a mug from Oregon, though I can't complain; the design is REALLY aesthetically pleasing to me.

I'd love to travel to Japan someday and get a bunch of souvenirs too! Sounds so fun!


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 6, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> You sound like an awesome friend. All I've ever gotten from friends traveling was a mug from Oregon, though I can't complain; the design is REALLY aesthetically pleasing to me.
> 
> I'd love to travel to Japan someday and get a bunch of souvenirs too! Sounds so fun!



Thanks. xD I have my good and bad points like everyone else, though. 

I definitely recommend a visit to Japan! It's a lot of fun and it's a beautiful and fascinating country.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2014)

That trailer for Wooly Yoshi (Yoshi's Wooly World?) made it look so slow-paced and easy, but I want it anyway because it's cute. T nT


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 7, 2014)

I just realized idek stands for 'I don't  even know'


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2014)

I want to go Japan, also. I need to hike Mt. Fuji.
I'd  like to go to Korea and China  as well and bring back souvenirs


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 7, 2014)

Gotta be up in 7 hours.
My class doesn't start till 11, but I'm always stuck being dropped off at 8.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't want to risk getting a villager from someone's void, so now I've gotta wait til I find Rolf somewhere and go back up to 10 >.< *sigh*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

I wish I had a drink


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2014)

This is why I don't tell people on ct who live in the same state as me that I live in the same state as them. 

Hey kid, you talk too much and stop destroying my house D:<


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2014)

It's 3am and I can't sleep......and I need to be up by 7am.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2014)

Why am I only now discovering how good pudding is?! All the wasted years...


----------



## starlark (Oct 7, 2014)

Stinky was walking around the town and I wasn't really concentrating, so he blended in with the sky and I was seriously convinced there was a walking cucumber in my town


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 7, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm in precalculus/trig. :c



Ick... I'm not even up to that level yet.
I'm barely in college algebra and this is my second time taking it.
Math is too hard. :/


----------



## Resi (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 7, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Ick... I'm not even up to that level yet.
> I'm barely in college algebra and this is my second time taking it.
> Math is too hard. :/


It is hard. :/

I did pretty well when I took algebra so I don't know why calculus is so hard for me since you use a lot of the stuff you learned in that class. I took it as a sophomore though so I can imagine college level algebra would be really hard.


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 7, 2014)

There's a dude blinking rapidly on my screen and I don't think anything is wrong with him, I think he's just really sweaty and it's so ****ing gross like. Bruh, stop.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 7, 2014)

what would happen if i got into the shower in my clothes...


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 7, 2014)

Marlowe said:


> There's a dude blinking rapidly on my screen and I don't think anything is wrong with him, I think he's just really sweaty and it's so ****ing gross like. Bruh, stop.



That's horrible. Did you say something to him? I wouldn't like being close to a sweaty person.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just watched the new Bob's Burgers episode and I am just so happy right now omg.


----------



## koolkat (Oct 7, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I just watched the new Bob's Burgers episode and I am just so happy right now omg.



Yay ^_^!

I finally fixed my sig


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 7, 2014)

Dance Moms finale tonight! I'm sad because season four is ending though, I think season five is going to be extremely different.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

really hungry.. but i feel like im gaining weight


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Dance Moms finale tonight! I'm sad because season four is ending though, I think season five is going to be extremely different.



No more Chloe.


----------



## Arno (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm tired. I think I'll go take a nap soon.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2014)

I noticed sometimes when TBS shows American Dad, it's sometimes the same exact episodes Adult Swim showed a few nights before.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 7, 2014)

Its been one of those days where I tell people I'm busy but I'm really not cause I'd rather be alone.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think Az4angela's Bath & Body Works rant is the greatest thing on the entire internet and ever since I was introduced to it I have listened to it every single day at least once.

I totally understand her anger. I'd scalp someone if they came in between me and my candles.

SWEET LORD.

THERE IS A SITE IN THE UK THAT SELLS BATH AND BODY WORKS STUFF. AND CANDLES.

Sry for the caps BUT I AM EXCITED.

Brb ordering everything.

Muricans what are the best products? I'm about to blow 100 quid on this. I do not mess around when it comes to buying bath and body products. All the body lotions look so good. There is an antibacterial hand gel called goddamn Franken Kitty and one called Vampire Blood I am in heaven do not disturb me I am going to build a fort out of antibacterial hand gels bye.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Whoops clicked the wrong link. Silly me I guess and my reflexes from last year lol.


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

If you want to see the total lunar eclipse that is also being classified as a ?blood moon,? you only have to hope for clear skies ? and get up earlier than you?d probably like Wednesday morning.

The eclipse will be visible for everyone with cooperating weather conditions in North America. Earth?s shadow will obscure the moon before dawn. For East Coasters, the celestial event will happen around 5 a.m. and will continue until sunrise.

The moon turns an orange hue during a total lunar eclipse on Tuesday, April 15, 2014, in the sky above Phoenix. On April 29, the Southern Hemisphere will be treated to a type of solar eclipse. In all, four eclipses will occur this year, two lunar and two solar. (AP/Ross D. Franklin)
The moon turns an orange hue during a total lunar eclipse on Tuesday, April 15, 2014, in the sky above Phoenix. In all, four eclipses will occur this year, two lunar and two solar. A total lunar eclipse will take place Oct. 8 and a partial solar eclipse is slated for Oct. 23. (AP/Ross D. Franklin)
The moon will take on a red or orange hue as the sun?s light scatters off Earth?s atmosphere, earning it the popular term ?blood moon,? which has religious meaning for some.

Here?s what the eclipse should look like, according to Space.com, depending on where you live:

People who live in those portions of the United States and Canada that are a few hundred miles inland from the Eastern Seaboard should have a good view of the Moon?s emergence from the umbra somewhat later. The low, partially eclipsed Moon in deep-blue twilight should offer a wide variety of interesting scenic possibilities for both artists and astrophotographers. From Toronto and points south through the eastern Ohio Valley and into the Piedmont to the Florida Gulf Coast, a peculiar-looking, waxing crescent moon with its cusps pointing downward will appear to set beyond the western horizon.

Farther west, across the western Great Lakes and down through the Deep South to the Gulf of Mexico, the moon will appear to be notched on its lower right side by the shadow.

Going still farther west, the Moon will go down ?full,? but if the western horizon is haze-free, assiduous observers from much of Minnesota, western Iowa, eastern portions of Nebraska and Kansas as well as central sections of Oklahoma and Texas might still be able to detect a faint penumbral stain on the moon?s lower right limb.

The eclipse will be visible across Australia and much of Asia. Europe, Africa and the eastern tip of Brazil, however, will not have a seat at the show.

Those who live east of the Mississippi River could even see what appears to be the sun rising and the sun setting at the same time, a trick allowed by Earth?s atmosphere called ?selenelion,? according to Space.com.

If you end up missing this eclipse, according to NASA, a partial solar eclipse will be visible from the U.S. and Canada on Oct. 23. There will be two full lunar eclipses next year.

If you have poor weather or would rather watch the eclipse from the comfort of your home, SLOOH will have a live feed starting at 5 a.m. ET. If you find yourself up even earlier, NASA will host a webcast starting at 3 a.m.

This article I cant link to you


----------



## azukitan (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 7, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I can't even believe shiba inus exist.
> 
> They are the most magical creatures alive.
> 
> ...



where r u in england? no stalkerinos


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> where r u in england? no stalkerinos



That is exactly what a stalkerino would say.

Bournemouth yo.

If you're planning on coming and stalking me there's no point I don't leave my house.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> That is exactly what a stalkerino would say.
> 
> Bournemouth yo.
> 
> If you're planning on coming and stalking me there's no point I don't leave my house.



Shiba inus are soo adorable c:


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm so ready for AHS to come back.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 7, 2014)

The Dance Moms finale was intense. I'm pretty sure Chloe is leaving (;-; ), and half of the fanbase will probably be leaving with her. RIP Dance Moms.


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Thinking about what TBT collectible to get someone for christmas


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> The Dance Moms finale was intense. I'm pretty sure Chloe is leaving (;-, and half of the fanbase will probably be leaving with her. RIP Dance Moms.


She hasn't attended class there in a long ass time. Well, she never did in the first place, but that's a different story. Chloe definitely will not be returning.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Oct 7, 2014)

it's already 10pm and i haven't started on my homework... I CANT STOP WATCHING ANIME


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> She hasn't attended class there in a long ass time. Well, she never did in the first place, but that's a different story. Chloe definitely will not be returning.


I knew she only danced there for the show, and about the Studio 19 classes, but seeing everything go down on TV felt like the nail in the coffin. I don't know how she managed to break her contract, though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

too many music jokes on tumblr.


----------



## puppy (Oct 7, 2014)

i love my english teacher a lot. today in class i asked her for advice on how to write smut for a one-shot fanfic im doing (because ive never written this **** before lmao) and she gave me a legit educated answer. and then later i encountered her in the library and she grabbed my kindle and was like "what are you doing walking around with this smut covered up??" and then she asked me what i was writing about and i told her and then she said she kind of wanted to read it and i was like ahahAHAHAHAHA NO (;


----------



## radical6 (Oct 7, 2014)

puppy said:


> i love my english teacher a lot. today in class i asked her for advice on how to write smut for a one-shot fanfic im doing (because ive never written this **** before lmao) and she gave me a legit educated answer. and then later i encountered her in the library and she grabbed my kindle and was like "what are you doing walking around with this smut covered up??" and then she asked me what i was writing about and i told her and then she said she kind of wanted to read it and i was like ahahAHAHAHAHA NO (;


what kidn of teacher is this how old is she oMG


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Radda said:


>



:3

I know they're really tough dogs to work with and train, but meh I've always had difficult dogs. As much as I love rescue dogs I wouldn't rule out a shibe. I want a sesame coloured one so badly. For now I'll settle on just petting one. Srsly tho anyone in the South of England who has a shiba inu plz bring them to my house I want to lay in bed with one.

Does anyone else have a really tough time drinking enough water? My mother gets really worried because I go days without consuming a glass of water (obviously I get water through other ways or else I'd be dead). I just simply forget to drink. Does anyone else have this problem. I have to keep setting alarms on my phone to say 'drink ur water' or else I'll probably die of dehydration.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 7, 2014)

Campbell's soup cans are super cute wth///


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 7, 2014)

My work out is slowly working.  Dropped a little over 4 lbs already.
(Of course I hate popcorn after tonight's, but, that's okay.)
I'm super thirsty. I'm on glass 7 of water.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 7, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> too many music jokes on tumblr.


oh gosh, I love this

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY COW
For the first time I made it into the top 10 posters : D


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2014)

Downloading all this Spongebob was a good idea


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

I saved a mouse from drowning today and it's all I could think about this morning, so there ya go.


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

I HEARD SOMEONE DOESN'T LIKE POMERANIANS


----------



## Mariah (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't stand the way Shirohibiki types. She's part of the reason I avoid the museum.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

3 and 1/2 more hours until I can call public safety.
I can't believe I'm relying on the humanity of people.
No one is going to turn in a $100 calculator...


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is it that I can't seem to find a cute pair of slippers in Japan? Holy dang just slap Rilakkuma or some Disney characters on some slippers and I will totally buy them.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Call to public safety done.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 8, 2014)

~

I found out what was wrong with me!  So, doing yoga gave me an inflamed muscle.  I found this out after talking with some people at work.  The muscle is in my rib cage, making it hard for me to breathe, (which is why I've been having issues breathing these last fe days).  Ibuprofen apparently helps calm the inflammation, and lordy lordy, I can breathe.  I'm so relieved.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Someone turned in my calculator.
I'm crying like a freaking baby right now.
Thank god I found out who taught the class after mine and sent an email.
BLESS YOU, GOOD SAMARITAN. I WILL FIND YOU AND THANK YOU MYSELF.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 8, 2014)

what to get for lunch today? hmmmmm


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I can't stand the way Shirohibiki types. She's part of the reason I avoid the museum.


You could put her on ignore instead of willfully reading her posts if it really bothers you 
Although I wouldn't personally recommend this because Shiro is a dear.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Campbell's soup cans are super cute wth///



I KNOW OMG.

I love classic old-style food packaging so much.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 8, 2014)

Zane said:


> You could put her on ignore instead of willfully reading her posts if it really bothers you
> Although I wouldn't personally recommend this because Shiro is a dear.


I don't actively seek them out. I'll be looking at peoples' art and then all of a sudden, she spews her incomprehensible syllables onto the page. I'm not going to put her on ignore because everywhere else on the forum, she's fine.


----------



## Mao (Oct 8, 2014)

I AM GOING TO FAIL AN EXAM TOMORROW SOMEONE REASSURE ME x_x


----------



## Mariah (Oct 8, 2014)

Mao said:


> I AM GOING TO FAIL AN EXAM TOMORROW SOMEONE REASSURE ME x_x



I assure you, you're going to fail.


----------



## Mao (Oct 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I assure you, you're going to fail.



... you actually made me laugh though lol 



Mariah said:


> I can't stand the way Shirohibiki types. She's part of the reason I avoid the museum.



uh I just checked some of her posts and I type like that sometimes oops


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

I need to go get some wood ;l

really wanna woodburn this







but I know I should actually be making stuff for the craft show /boooo


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 8, 2014)

one of my classes for tomorrow has been cancelled. woot.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 8, 2014)

done to the nth degree tbh


----------



## Saylor (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm ridiculously tired. :<


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is fridge spelled with a d but refrigerator isn't


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 8, 2014)

Long thanksgiving weekend this week for Canadians.

Yay.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 8, 2014)

This song is ridiculously fast and the runs are weird, this is weird..

The universe is weird

yup

uhhhhh......


----------



## tinytaylor (Oct 8, 2014)

my leg workout today was gr8 but when I got in the shower my legs started to go out on me yikes. 
_js if you wanna get dat leg werk out on shake it off is a good song for it ok. i don't care for taylor swift but that song is bumping ayyye_


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't get to work out tonight because I'm cramming for my math exam and AHS...
I feel bad about it so I guess I can do some leg lifts while I read my textbook.


----------



## Resi (Oct 8, 2014)

I forgot, I have to breed in Pokemon X for someone...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 8, 2014)

IM NOT TIRED.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't believe I've sunken down to this level


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

i wish i could know what people are thinking


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 9, 2014)

(' _ ')
I must carry on


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2014)

I keep thinking it's thursday, which would mean I have no school tomorrow. with the constant reminder that it's wednesday, a piece of me dies.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

Everyone from the video game boards moved here and now the video game boards are dead.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 9, 2014)

i love nicki minaj


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

My brother has finally finished school and has left me at school by myself


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 9, 2014)

people complaining about school 24/7


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 9, 2014)

i'm bored here at work right now! help me!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 9, 2014)

I WANNA SLEEP


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 9, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> i'm bored here at work right now! help me!



Work can get dense sometimes... but that's the way things are. Look at the positive side, you have a job, I'm pretty sure lots of people would like to have one. What is your job? Are your signature and avatars from Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 9, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Are your signature and avatars from Yu-Gi-Oh?



thats pretty obvious isnt it


why do we spend so much time on a forum for a kids game


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2014)

AoT chapter 62 was on another level


----------



## Saylor (Oct 9, 2014)

Waking up from a nap in the middle of the day always makes me feel hungover or something


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Should be doing my homework. But nope.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)

Early industrial music is...quite 'experimental.'


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2014)

It's already 3:30 and I haven't been able to concentrate long enough to work on the things I was supposed to work on eugh
And I woke up from my nap with a pain in my hand that hasn't gone away. :T


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 9, 2014)

Zane said:


> It's already 3:30 and I haven't been able to concentrate long enough to work on the things I was supposed to work on eugh
> And I woke up from my nap with a pain in my hand that hasn't gone away. :T



Get well soon!
I was in a rush once, and I slammed my hand by accident on something. It was bruised and sore for a few days :x

Need to memorize a lot of stuff for marketing ; n ;


----------



## Resi (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate math. I almost cried 4 times.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't know what I did today, but it was pointless. I really don't know.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've said stuff about this topic way too many times, but oh well: So. Live audition tomorrow. This will be fun.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Oct 9, 2014)

i hate Socratic seminars. Do you know how much courage it takes for me to talk in front of the class????? I cant do it


----------



## azukitan (Oct 9, 2014)

Why do I keep suppressing my feelings?! >__<


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2014)

luhan can't be leaving. no. no no no no no no.


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

Visiting Austin tomorrow / for the weekend & gonna hit up this restaurant I haven't been to in a decade. I've been building it up all this time, I hope it's still good 9_6


----------



## azukitan (Oct 9, 2014)

Motte said:


> Visiting Austin tomorrow / for the weekend & gonna hit up this restaurant I haven't been to in a decade. I've been building it up all this time, I hope it's still good 9_6



Oh, schnapps! That's where I live 8D I'm assuming you're visiting for ACL?


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Oh, schnapps! That's where I live 8D I'm assuming you're visiting for ACL?


Nice  My mom & dad went last weekend, my sister & her husband are going this weekend. I'm going to be babysitting for them with my boyfriend & brother actually lol.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> luhan can't be leaving. no. no no no no no no.



Ehhh move on from EXO,to Beast or something,you can still fangirl over him nomatter what though


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 9, 2014)

I just practiced for 3 1/2 hours/ 4 hours, wtf.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Ehhh move on from EXO,to Beast or something,you can still fangirl over him nomatter what though



no thanks. and that's quite obvious, but he's not going to be in the band anymore, and that's where the suck comes from.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> no thanks. and that's quite obvious, but he's not going to be in the band anymore, and that's where the suck comes from.



Well,its happening to Jessica fans out there too,pretty sure people are pissed off that shes leaving SNSD,so your not alone


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Well,its happening to Jessica fans out there too,pretty sure people are pissed off that shes leaving SNSD,so your not alone



yeah, i know. none of them are to blame though. it's sm.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> yeah, i know. none of them are to blame though. it's sm.


I also hope Sulli doesn't get kicked out of FX,But I will miss Luhan and Jessica quite alot,but its not yet confirmed,so theres a tiny piece of hope...


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 9, 2014)

Crabs 
: T I really hate annotating


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

Luhans out.Like really out.The hopes gone.
http://www.asianjunkie.com/2014/10/...entertainment-believe-all-rumors-from-now-on/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't wait to get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

pomegranate juice tastes so much 
better than grape juice to me


----------



## Saylor (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish I still knew someone who'd stay up and talk to me while I'm doing homework at night, I'd be so much more motivated.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> pomegranate juice tastes so much
> better than grape juice to me



Never tried it. Sounds so good!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 10, 2014)

What if ball isn't life?


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Never tried it. Sounds so good!


It's a lot tangier and tart than grape,
whereas grape is more..musky?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> It's a lot tangier and tart than grape,
> whereas grape is more..musky?


I love sour stuff, is it like that you mean?


----------



## sylveons (Oct 10, 2014)

barry b


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm so sick of school


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 10, 2014)

why am i hungry


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

I was surprised and confused to see GameStop still apparently has stuff from GameCube, GBA, PS2 and Xbox but you have to ask to know what they have unless you findout online


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a party today... NO.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 10, 2014)

The "What's bothering you?" thread just got shut down under an hour ago. I don't know why but then again I haven't read it, my ignorance.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> The "What's bothering you?" thread just got shut down under an hour ago. I don't know why but then again I haven't read it, my ignorance.



Uhhhhh this. 

Plenty of things have been in that thread before but NOW it gets shut down? It's a place to complain. What the hell do they want?


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> The "What's bothering you?" thread just got shut down under an hour ago. I don't know why but then again I haven't read it, my ignorance.



I read a little of the latest pages. I don't see anything wrong, not even an explanation. :/


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Uhhhhh this.
> 
> Plenty of things have been in that thread before but NOW it gets shut down? It's a place to complain. What the hell do they want?



Omg I just saw that.

Maybe it's because there was mention of what was going down in the ebola/dark and pale skin threads? Or maybe it just went off topic. Not that there was really topic apart from complaining.

I always worry I'm the guilty party any time a thread gets shut down omg it gives me such anxious thoughts.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Maybe it's because there was mention of what was going down in the ebola/dark and pale skin threads? Or maybe it just went off topic. Not that there was really topic apart from complaining.



That was quite a while ago though, and no warning or anything...
Although yeah it's been really off-topic lately (more random things than complaining/venting).


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I read a little of the latest pages. I don't see anything wrong, not even an explanation. :/



If was closed by a moderator because the "What's bothering you?" thread bothered this moderator.
I'm pretty sure the moderator wanted to have the last post in that long thread, but that plan was frustrated by starlark, who got the last post in that thread.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> That was quite a while ago though, and no warning or anything...
> Although yeah it's been really off-topic lately (more random things than complaining/venting).



This is why most likely.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

fascism is alive boys and girls


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> That was quite a while ago though, and no warning or anything...
> Although yeah it's been really off-topic lately (more random things than complaining/venting).



I suppose, but it's a place to help others. The random things could be seen as trying to improve other's moods? I dunno. Maybe they just read through it all and decided there was too much bad stuff in there or something.

I'm still worried I caused it.

Now where are I gonna whinge about all my first world problems and see Karla's cookie monster in response to my whining?!?!

I don't wanna take this thread off topic so here's a random thought:

I've been watching so many of those 'my strange addiction' shows and I'm like. What encourages you to start eating cigarette ashes. Or pottery. Like why. I know pica can be caused by vitamin deficiencies but these people don't have that. They just enjoy nomming on chalk and mattresses.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I suppose, but it's a place to help others. The random things could be seen as trying to improve other's moods? I dunno. Maybe they just read through it all and decided there was too much bad stuff in there or something.
> 
> I'm still worried I caused it.
> 
> ...



*shrug* Oh well. :/

Ooh! Have you seen the episode with the lady who eats her husband's ashes?


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 10, 2014)

okay i had my first visitors in my town (ever, not just since joining the forums) and everyone is super cute and i'm glad i joined here, haha. this game just keeps getting better c:


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> *shrug* Oh well. :/
> 
> Ooh! Have you seen the episode with the lady who eats her husband's ashes?



At least starlark got the last post. Good luck with finding work experience!

Omg not yet! I've just finished the one where the dude puts leeches on himself!

I did actually eat some cigarette ashes just now and I can guarantee you guys they do not taste good. 0/10 would not recommend.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 10, 2014)

Apparently when I get drunk (which is rarely), I get affectionate. Like really affectionate. And if there's no one around I apparently post about how great Solid Snake's butt is in my blog. 

My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Everybody who used that thread is just bound to post here instead anyways.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> At least starlark got the last post. Good luck with finding work experience!
> 
> Omg not yet! I've just finished the one where the dude puts leeches on himself!
> 
> I did actually eat some cigarette ashes just now and I can guarantee you guys they do not taste good. 0/10 would not recommend.



Ugh why would anyone even...

Haha what about the texture? Usually it seems like people do it for the texture. Their wording is always like, "I like the way it feels in my mouth" or something similar, at least in the episodes I've seen.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Ugh why would anyone even...
> 
> Haha what about the texture? Usually it seems like people do it for the texture. Their wording is always like, "I like the way it feels in my mouth" or something similar, at least in the episodes I've seen.



I couldn't get over the taste of rank ash. I say that as someone who is crazy about the taste and smell of cigarettes. Like I couldn't date someone who didn't smoke as I love the taste in people's mouths. But even I couldn't stomach that taste.

I suppose it is gritty. If you're into that. But how on earth are they getting that far? How are people not repulsed by the taste?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I couldn't get over the taste of rank ash. I say that as someone who is crazy about the taste and smell of cigarettes. Like I couldn't date someone who didn't smoke as I love the taste in people's mouths. But even I couldn't stomach that taste.
> 
> I suppose it is gritty. If you're into that. But how on earth are they getting that far? How are people not repulsed by the taste?



some people are just wired differently

its y u have gay ppl etc..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I couldn't get over the taste of rank ash. I say that as someone who is crazy about the taste and smell of cigarettes. Like I couldn't date someone who didn't smoke as I love the taste in people's mouths. But even I couldn't stomach that taste.
> 
> I suppose it is gritty. If you're into that. But how on earth are they getting that far? How are people not repulsed by the taste?



....

I like that you were at least trying it before you knocked it entirely.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

I may have put slightly too much butter in herb & butter rice by like the smallest amount, and it made the rice a little more rich than usual and now I'm thinking to myself "Yuck, how the hell is butter basically a side dish in the south?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> At least starlark got the last post. Good luck with finding work experience!
> 
> Omg not yet! I've just finished the one where the dude puts leeches on himself!
> 
> I did actually eat some cigarette ashes just now and I can guarantee you guys they do not taste good. 0/10 would not recommend.



Blech I can't even imagine what the ashes ACTUALLY taste like. Sometimes I take a hit off this here smoking vase and you get the nitrogen flavor from the ash and it's just disgusting. I imagine it's something like that.

One time a friend of a friend (literally) told me she tasted it and it was almost like chewing foil cause it hurt her teeth...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm obsessed with this song.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> ....
> 
> I like that you were at least trying it before you knocked it entirely.



I try everything out before I criticise it. Whether it's watching Frozen, listening to One Direction, eating cigarette ashes.

Gotta live on the wild side.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I try everything out before I criticise it. Whether it's watching Frozen, listening to One Direction, eating cigarette ashes.
> 
> Gotta live on the wild side.



Great things to be wild about too I might add. Ashes, Frozen and 1D


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Great things to be wild about too I might add. Ashes, Frozen and 1D



That's what happens when you're punk to the core, what can I say.

Admittedly 1D got a little too hardcore for me but hey, we all have our weak spots.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> That's what happens when you're punk to the core, what can I say.
> 
> Admittedly 1D got a little too hardcore for me but hey, we all have our weak spots.



Watch out! 
Yeah too hardcore I see that. It's pure core.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I try everything out before I criticise it. Whether it's watching Frozen, listening to One Direction, eating cigarette ashes.
> 
> Gotta live on the wild side.



I have one song by 1D thanks to my sister's old habits. I tried it out, and it just didn't work out. Ultraviolence also started my Lana Del Rey fetuche, and before then, I barely had a clue who she was. So…yeah.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> this here smoking vase



Omg hahaha wow

Lol sick nasty people eating ashes. That seems worse than the girl who was eating baby powder. Or was it the same girl


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Omg hahaha wow
> 
> Lol sick nasty people eating ashes. That seems worse than the girl who was eating baby powder. Or was it the same girl



I watched one when somebody slept with their hair dryer on. That, lady, is NOT HEALTHY.
Wait, if this is ALL the same person...


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I watched one when somebody slept with their hair dryer on. That, lady, is NOT HEALTHY.
> Wait, if this is ALL the same person...



I remember that! If she was doing all 3 then she has more help than the show can offer


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I can understand sleeping with a hair dryer. Like I have one by my bed. Not only can I use it if I get chilly in the night to warm my toes but it also doubles up as a weapon.

I don't sleep with it on throughout the night though I don't fancy setting fire to my bed and/or my self.

And wow this forum is full of total sissies. Seems like I'm the only one edgy enough to consume ashes and listen to 1D. God do you guys even lift.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I watched one when somebody slept with their hair dryer on. That, lady, is NOT HEALTHY.
> Wait, if this is ALL the same person...



I remember her and I don't get why that's soothing. It's a small jet engine that's going to burn your bed down while you sleep in it.

I don't get what the issue is, if they all have a real issue or if some are real issues and others are idiots. I can say I love the smell of jet fuel but I'm not drinking it. If I started to drink it as a kid/teen I would have been scolded and or told why that could kill me and I'd stop. But they're like "lol it tasty ima eat this thang".


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> "lol it tasty ima eat this thang".



This genuinely made me laugh out loud so hard.

Next time I'm out in public I'm so gonna point at like, a bench or something, exclaim that and chow down.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> This genuinely made me laugh out loud so hard.
> 
> Next time I'm out in public I'm so gonna point at like, a bench or something, exclaim that and chow down.



YES YES YES


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> This genuinely made me laugh out loud so hard.
> 
> Next time I'm out in public I'm so gonna point at like, a bench or something, exclaim that and chow down.



And think of me.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> And think of me.



I will get my own episode on Intervention as the chick who eats benches and when they ask me how it all began I will pause from eating a hunk of wood, softly whisper your username with a tear in my eye, then resume.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh I was wondering why the "What's bothering you" thread got locked, it's 499 pages

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> I will get my own episode on Intervention as the chick who eats benches and when they ask me how it all began I will pause from eating a hunk of wood, softly whisper your username with a tear in my eye, then resume.



OH GOD. They'll never figure it out and then you'll set off some weird N64 worshipy cult.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually do it. I like the path I chose for you.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Oh I was wondering why the "What's bothering you" thread got locked, it's 499 pages
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm gonna do it, then vigilant citizen will get word of this N64 person who is hypnotising young women into eating benches and they'll run a conspiracy article and there will be a witch hunt for you and the N64 will become a sacred artefact used in Satanic rituals. It will go down as the biggest mystery of the 21st century.

Also I read through the ebola thread and someone misspelt is as eboli and now I literally can't say ebola any more it just comes out as eboli. Goddamnit tbt. I'm gonna try having a serious conversation about it with someone and I just know I'm gonna say eboli.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I'm gonna do it, then vigilant citizen will get word of this N64 person who is hypnotising young women into eating benches and they'll run a conspiracy article and there will be a witch hunt for you and the N64 will become a sacred artefact used in Satanic rituals. It will go down as the biggest mystery of the 21st century.
> 
> Also I read through the ebola thread and someone misspelt is as eboli and now I literally can't say ebola any more it just comes out as eboli. Goddamnit tbt. I'm gonna try having a serious conversation about it with someone and I just know I'm gonna say eboli.



They're really never going to suspect me if I'm hypnotizing young women, as I'd probably do it to guys lolol. BIGGEST Mystery. Nintendo sales go through the roof. Movies will be made. Merchandise will be created.

LOLOL Im cracking up about Eboli. It happened like 2 days ago in gigantic bold size 7 font. I can't stop saying it now either.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

The giant size 7 font just makes it.

I study biochem and god forbid I have to do a graded presentation on ebola or something. I will say eboli.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

why happened??


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

*EBOLI*


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> *EBOLI*



That shouldn't have made me erupt with laughter but it did GODDAMN YOU ORANGES.

I am making unholy snorting sounds at goddamn eboli I hate this forum so much.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> *EBOLI*



It's very official when it's caps and bold.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That thread is a disaster now. Everyone hates each other.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow man the basement is like, 90% ask me threads.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Wow man the basement is like, 90% ask me threads.



Omg it really is and I hate those threads, I don't want to ask anyone anything. Who cares?
I do wonder if I made one if it would get attention because it's dumb and all the others seem to.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Omg it really is and I hate those threads, I don't want to ask anyone anything. Who cares?
> I do wonder if I made one if it would get attention because it's dumb and all the others seem to.



They should just post a massive about me survey. People here love surveys. Everyone loves surveys.

Or have one massive thread where you can ask a user of your choice a question or ten, like they do with the mods.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Wow man the basement is like, 90% ask me threads.



I can tell you the story of the first Ask Me thread.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I can tell you the story of the first Ask Me thread.



Share your tale.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

I left grapes in the freezer for too long
I need to eat them already


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


>



The exiled child shows up on every board I'm on.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I can tell you the story of the first Ask Me thread.



Gather 'round y'all. Pa has a story for us.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Gather 'round y'all. Pa has a story for us.


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

I...I...my grandma;s gonna come over again


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am excited for the legends of the ask me threads.

Also now the 'what's bothering you' thread is gone I have nowhere to complain about my first world problems. I want to order myself some perfume from boots (library of fragrance is finally available in the UK!!!!!) but I cba to like. Order it. It's so much effort you know. Adding the perfumes to the basket. Entering my mum's credit card details. Typing in my address.

I can't even force someone to go get it for me as the specific perfumes I want haven't hit the stores in my little backwater town yet.

Life is pain.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Who farted


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

This strange League of Angles thing keeps popping up. I can't tell if you can trust it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Motte said:


> Who farted



Your mouth.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Who farted


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Who farted



You cause you always ask who farted.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Nom nom nom must be all the booty I eat.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Beary said:


>



IT'S COMING. I dunno where the story is for crap sake.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Motte said:


> Nom nom nom must be all the booty I eat.



..


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> You cause you always ask who farted.


Ya and last time you basked in it 8)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Share your tale.





n64king said:


> Gather 'round y'all. Pa has a story for us.





Beary said:


>


First off, *Beary, you know already. You even posted in that thread.*

Second off, it all stared on a summer night in the Basement...when a forum troll...hold on let me get my references...okay that's not right. It was a cool night in the Basement, when a forum troll posted an AMA thread. No, not someone well-known or a mod or an admin had posted it first, but let's just say that it spiraled down very quickly due to his/her past trolling. Locked same day it was posted. That's not the point, but I guess someone though that it was a good idea to piggyback off of this idea, and so this "Ask Me" legend was born. Given it did die shortly after, but in recent weeks it has come back to haunt us all...or really it's just haunting me. I can post a link to that thread if you guys want.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Ya and last time you basked in it 8)



I DID, DIDN'T I

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> First off, *Beary, you know already. You even posted in that thread.*
> 
> Second off, it all stared on a summer night in the Basement...when a forum troll...hold on let me get my references...



Great this is taking forever


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

You...you can't stop your story after you started it! That's like, the first rule of telling stories! Or it should be!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Nom nom nom must be all the booty I eat.



Must be all that caca you get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> First off, *Beary, you know already. You even posted in that thread.*
> 
> Second off, it all stared on a summer night in the Basement...when a forum troll...hold on let me get my references...


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've eaten a lot of brownies today. I don't even like the taste of sugar.

Also I can't decide which fragrance I want. It's a two for 25 quid offer and I can't decide which two to get. My choices are Marshmallow, Fireplace or Gin & Tonic. I can't decide which one to not get. Although I'll probably order it later when the Vanilla Ice Cream fragrance hits the UK.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Must be all that caca you get stuck in your teeth.


I practice and enforce clean booty play tyvm.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> I DID, DIDN'T I
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Wyndfyre said:


> You...you can't stop your story after you started it! That's like, the first rule of telling stories! Or it should be!





Beary said:


>



CALM DOWN GUYS THE STORYS POSTED THERE AND ITS EDITED, HAPPY NOW KIDS? NOW ITS SNACK TIME!


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Must be all that caca you get stuck in your teeth.



LOL Wow you guys are too much. The imagery.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I've eaten a lot of brownies today. I don't even like the taste of sugar.
> 
> Also I can't decide which fragrance I want. It's a two for 25 quid offer and I can't decide which two to get. My choices are Marshmallow, Fireplace or Gin & Tonic. I can't decide which one to not get. Although I'll probably order it later when the Vanilla Ice Cream fragrance hits the UK.



Whatever your choice, it has to include Marshmallow. That sounds potentially amazing, or disgusting.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> First off, *Beary, you know already. You even posted in that thread.*
> 
> Second off, it all stared on a summer night in the Basement...when a forum troll...hold on let me get my references...okay that's not right. It was a cool night in the Basement, when a forum troll posted an AMA thread. No, not someone well-known or a mod or an admin had posted it first, but let's just say that it spiraled down very quickly due to his/her past trolling. Locked same day it was posted. That's not the point, but I guess someone though that it was a good idea to piggyback off of this idea, and so this "Ask Me" legend was born. Given it did die shortly after, but in recent weeks it has come back to haunt us all...or really it's just haunting me. I can post a link to that thread if you guys want.



This is awful and typical of any text & HTML based forum. *flashes back to the olden days of Neopets and the Ghost profiles or any of the Cookie Grabber "scares"*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Omg it really is and I hate those threads, I don't want to ask anyone anything._ *Who cares?*_
> I do wonder if I made one if it would get attention because it's dumb and all the others seem to.



Oh god, this.

I was scrolling through this thread so I'm a few pages back.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bless you FireNinja1. I feel I have unveiled the darkest secrets of this forum. What has been seen.

Although to be fair most of the AMA threads are just the thread owner bumping up the thread. That's probably why they stick to the front page of the basement so much.

The only person on this forum who requires an AMA is Karla tbh.

Also you're right Wyndfyre, marshmallow sounds like it's gonna be super nommy. I'm leaning towards Marshmallow and Fireplace. Apparently the Fireplace one smells like Church. And I love the smell of churches. But I don't feel I can go in Churches, being like. Pagan and all.

I'm probs gonna get Gin & Tonic later with the Vanilla Ice Cream scent.

I am ADDICTED to perfumes it's awful. I own like 15 different bottles.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> NOW ITS SNACK TIME!



_Now_ I'm happy.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Chocolate... Or doodoo? Who knows what's on these pearly whites 
I did just eat a really delicious brownie cookie though.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Bless you FireNinja1. I feel I have unveiled the darkest secrets of this forum. What has been seen.
> 
> Although to be fair most of the AMA threads are just the thread owner bumping up the thread. That's probably why they stick to the front page of the basement so much.
> 
> *The only person on this forum who requires an AMA is Karla tbh.*



For sure. Han, you really need to make an AMA filled with Cookie Monster images and Kermit the Frog.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Oh god, this.
> 
> I was scrolling through this thread so I'm a few pages back.




Lmao and it's still on topic too. I just don't see why everyone was like "yeah let me make one where you can ask if I like chocolate or not" Yes I like chocolate. *oohs and awes*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lmao and it's still on topic too. I just don't see why everyone was like "yeah let me make one where you can ask if I like chocolate or not" Yes I like chocolate. *oohs and awes*



Lol I haven't been to the Basement in a while because of all the Ask Me stuff, but the last time I went, a lot of the people who had those threads were people that didn't really matter (imo tbh)


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

the basement is a terrible place


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can't



blech where the hell was that posted? The Basement? LOL


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nah it's a tag on this thread.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> blech where the hell was that posted? The Basement? LOL



THIS THREAD
LOOK


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can't



This made me laugh because it was unrelated to the previous tags an the tags after it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, "seven tags be fab" doesn't rhyme or is clever.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm jealous of the rhyming skills in those tags


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm rooting so hard for Matt McAndrew on the voice
(I don't watch the show, but I hope he gets recognition :, D)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can't



LOLOL

crying

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solaeus said:


> I'm rooting so hard for Matt McAndrew on the voice
> (I don't watch the show, but I hope he gets recognition :, D)



no man taylor phelan and jonathan wyndham all the way 8(


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> LOLOL
> 
> crying
> 
> ...



I'm also rooting for Taylor Phelan too (a little less though)
His cover of Sweater Weather was awesome * *


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

There are no words that could describe how much I need nachos right now.

Warm nachos. With salsa. And guacamole. And sour cream.

Omg I would murder someone for some right now. It's 3 am so I can't do anything about my nachos craving.

Tomorrow morning I am going to Tesco first thing to obtain everything for my one woman nacho devouring.


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

Bob's church


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

^and some people don't have a home or food.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> *There are no words that could describe how much I need nachos right now.*
> 
> Warm nachos. With salsa. And guacamole. And sour cream.
> 
> ...



Did you just read my mind....?!


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Did you just read my mind....?!



I keep eating crisps to fill the nacho void but nothing is easing the pain of not having a giant platter of nachos in front of me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 10, 2014)

My throat is in pain.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> There are no words that could describe how much I need nachos right now.
> 
> Warm nachos. With salsa. And guacamole. And sour cream.
> 
> ...



wat do u call cheese that isnt urs?

nacho cheese


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat do u call cheese that isnt urs?
> 
> nacho cheese



There are also no words to explain how much I've missed that cookie monster.

I actually hate cheese tho.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

Whenever somebody on the Voice gets a chair
turned I can't help but smile, it makes me so happy  !


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I keep eating crisps to fill the nacho void but nothing is easing the pain of not having a giant platter of nachos in front of me.



I swear, the past hour and a half I was craving nachos. And I keep thinking abut the warm cheese  Usually I just eat tortilla chips with sliced cheese and hot sauce to feel satisfied, and if I don't have chips, I just use bread with a piece of cheese melted on top of it.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2014)

/╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\  /╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooh, a new tag.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's in Japanese....


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Ooh, a new tag.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And it's in Japanese....



Something about killing all of us.

Such edge.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2014)

<Murray> would you want that

- - - Post Merge - - -

<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that<Murray> would you want that


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Something about killing all of us.
> 
> Such edge.


Wow u can read japaneserino?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

No, I google translated it. The edginess is killing me.

I can read Spanish and Portuguese tho.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> No, I google translated it. The edginess is killing me.
> 
> I can read Spanish and Portuguese tho.



Don't cut yourself on that edge


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Don't cut yourself on that edge



It's Nightmare Before Christmas levels of supreme edge.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Something about killing all of us.
> 
> Such edge.



Ehh, I can barely read Japanese anymore since it's been years since I've been studying it.

"such seriousness"

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh, a tag in Chinese/Mandarin?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh my god did anyone else see the new episode of South Park where they parady Lorde.

I can't stop singing the 'ya ya ya' bits. I seriously say that every 5 minutes. It's up there with 'sanasa'. Now I've got two phrases to randomly sing.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> It's Nightmare Before Christmas levels of supreme edge.



2 edgy 4 u


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 10, 2014)

I want a cherry limeade really bad.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I want a cherry limeade really bad.



I just realized I haven't seen any of your posts lately. Either I managed to miss every one of them or you haven't been posting much today. Ha I'm used to seeing you around.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I just realized I haven't seen any of your posts lately. Either I managed to miss every one of them or you haven't been posting much today. Ha I'm used to seeing you around.


Lol, I haven't been around much today or yesterday.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 10, 2014)

I just can't concentrate at all tonight. :c


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

Shes gonna kill me on monday.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

When Beau goes into boxes I'm going to be so sad.


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2...ame_as_you_and_me__by_doctorplaid-d4n2hzt.png
How ugly this is.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

Radda said:


> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2...ame_as_you_and_me__by_doctorplaid-d4n2hzt.png
> How ugly this is.




the eyes are pretty : D


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Reading /r/confessions. Someone apparently hasn't brushed their teeth for ten years.

Not sure how to feel about that right now.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2014)

planned to start writing my 8 page take home midterm today, but i woke up sick. great.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> planned to start writing my 8 page take home midterm today, but i woke up sick. great.


Get better soon D :


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 11, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Get better soon D :



thank you


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

The whats bothering you threads closed so everyones moving here


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> The whats bothering you threads closed so everyones moving here



LOL I said that earlier and no one saw me say it. Glad someone else noticed everyone moved lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok I am ready for Smash Bros Wii U. Seeing everyone playing it already is killin me. B(


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

What I should cosplay as. SO MANY IDEAS.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> What I should cosplay as. SO MANY IDEAS.



Name your ideas. I'll pick one.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> LOL I said that earlier and no one saw me say it. Glad someone else noticed everyone moved lol



I noticed a long time ago, I just didn't want to say anything.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

I HATE EVERY ****ING SQUIRREL OUT THERE,OF COURSE AFTER I GOT 9 OF MY DREAMIES A UGLY CALLY MOVES IN FROM A VOID.UGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I noticed a long time ago, I just didn't want to say anything.



Well it's not as though every post needs a response either


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate people and homework


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

marshal just gave me a toilet for a perfect apple

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I just traded it with Chevre for a fall plaid shirt
this town knows its deals huh


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Who turned off my Gilmore Girls


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Really need to get back into a regular workout routine.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't wait to sleep


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Same here. It's almost 5am where I am.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> Same here. It's almost 5am where I am.



Its 7:52pm here xD


----------



## Rie (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel like I'm glued onto my chair.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Rie said:


> I feel like I'm glued onto my chair.



How long have you been glued?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 11, 2014)

why dont i get more excursions


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Why aren't I tired yet...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> LOL I said that earlier and no one saw me say it. Glad someone else noticed everyone moved lol



i think any creature with opposable thumbs noticed. No need to state the obvious


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

I finally got my cell phone back from my sister after like a month. I was happy I got but, but now I'm mad. I barely recognize it. She changed it so that it fits her personality. And you can tell she dropped it a lot because there's a bunch of cracks on the side of the phone. I'm just glad the screen doesn't crack so easily. So far my phone screen has no cracks. Also she changed my password so I have to ask her and I know she's going to be stubborn.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

sooo nervous for hospital placement next week argggghhjhgfjfhgdjbl
i hope i don't get a consultant who loves making med students feel stupid, i  even prefer the ones who just ignore us


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

im tired


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 11, 2014)

I want waffles but my parents think they're the same as pancakes except in a different shape. WELL THEY'RE NOT.


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Arrow is a good show.
Yas.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

I wish my ex wasn't such a selfish bag of crap.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 11, 2014)

LOL THE TAGS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I REMEMBER HAYLEY FROM ACC.


WE  MADE A RANDOMNESS PT AND IT GOT LOCKED.DDDDD OMG (Mariah totally remembers this)
I MADE A THREAD ABOUT TWIRLING FIRE BATONS
IT WAS SO FUN AND WE WERE TROLLING ACC ALL NIGHT AND I ACCIDENTLY DIDNT SLEEP ALL NIGHT AND HAD SCHOOL LOLOL

NOSTALGIA


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

When my Algebra teacher hands back my assessments


----------



## Cudon (Oct 11, 2014)

Pixel Piracy is actually quite fun


----------



## Saylor (Oct 11, 2014)

I've never heard the word y'all so much in my entire life


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've never heard the word y'all so much in my entire life



God, that word makes me quiver.

yawlll


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> God, that word makes me quiver.
> 
> yawlll



I used to never use it, but everyone in Texas uses it so I use it all the time 
DON'T JUDGE HOW WE SPEAK Y'ALLLL


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I used to never use it, but everyone in Texas uses it so I use it all the time
> DON'T JUDGE HOW WE SPEAK Y'ALLLL



HAY YAWL HEHS IT GAWN

<3


----------



## Saylor (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> God, that word makes me quiver.
> 
> yawlll


Haha I think it's really cute but it's so weird hearing it all the time since I'm not used to it.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Haha I think it's really cute but it's so weird hearing it all the time since I'm not used to it.



Ya think? I live in bloody poshland central! xD


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i think any creature with opposable thumbs noticed. No need to state the obvious



No need to be rude about it. 3 people mentioned it, you don't need to call me out.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

What a nice morning


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Y'all is so much easier to say than you guys etc. It's one syllable! Y'all just don't understand


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've never heard the word y'all so much in my entire life



I'm ok with it in real life, but if someone uses that word online when they type, It just irks me.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh man I have a pair of strawberry patterned knickers and they are so goddamn cute as soon as my inverse navel heals I am taking so many pics of my lower torso. Not in a pervy/sexual way. I just want it to be documented how hella cute it looks.

Also I'm having a perfume crisis right now. I'm kinda over the perfumes I have atm. I ordered 2 library of fragrance scents but I need a new perfume. I have so many already but I need more.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Y'all is so much easier to say than you guys etc. It's one syllable! Y'all just don't understand



sigh


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> What a nice morning



is it? theres a weird smell outside. Its a little too warm today. World in chaos. Everyone cant even stop being nasty to each other on this forum. Everything is coming to an end. !

- - - Post Merge - - -



Motte said:


> Y'all is so much easier to say than you guys etc. It's one syllable! Y'all just don't understand



Oh you're from a red state. Thats why you fight over nothing all the time.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a insane headache.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> is it? theres a weird smell outside. Its a little too warm today. World in chaos. Everyone cant even stop being nasty to each other on this forum. Everything is coming to an end. !



Tops of 28 degrees celsius today c:


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Oh man I have a pair of strawberry patterned knickers and they are so goddamn cute as soon as my inverse navel heals I am taking so many pics of my lower torso. Not in a pervy/sexual way. I just want it to be documented how hella cute it looks.



I enjoy reading your posts because you're just so goddamn relaxed about the whole thing, lol

I'm a bit weirded out by the one where you were like "I'm proud of my crotch" but whatever floats your boat xD


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Super Smash Bros. 4 is not the best game of all time as a lot of people think, and every time I bring it up people get angry at me. Sensitive much? :V


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oh you're from a red state. Thats why you fight over nothing all the time.



You guys make this forum so boring. The "Place your random thought" thread where you're not allowed to post what you feel unless pre-screened by one of four people who are always arguing on here.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

Doctor Who, Doctor Who, Doctor Who


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> You guys make this forum so boring. The "Place your random thought" thread where you're not allowed to post what you feel unless pre-screened by one of four people who are always arguing on here.



i made the what's bothering you thread close so like you said, everyone's coming here to vent ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> World in chaos. Everyone cant even stop being nasty to each other on this forum. Everything is coming to an end.



This is exactly what I was thinking for some reason.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

blahhhhhhHHH


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

oh yeah the ツ used as a smiley irks Jun doesn't it whoops


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> I enjoy reading your posts because you're just so goddamn relaxed about the whole thing, lol
> 
> I'm a bit weirded out by the one where you were like "I'm proud of my crotch" but whatever floats your boat xD



Girl if you're not gonna be proud of your crotch then no one is.

Guys are always talking about their junk and girls are taught to just not mention that kinda stuff. I'll pretty open about how beautiful it is down there. It is a 10.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> You guys make this forum so boring. The "Place your random thought" thread where you're not allowed to post what you feel unless pre-screened by one of four people who are always arguing on here.



Lol And Motte fights everyones opinions and KarlaKGB attacks everyone. Theyre 2 peas in a pod. Wheres that Pavlov girl who mini mods from the other night? Is she one?


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oh you're from a red state. Thats why you fight over nothing all the time.


Give it up and stop hounding me all the time dude, wtf? Was I fighting over anyone's opinion when I exclaimed my like of the word y'all? Seriously, stop obsessing over my posts, it's creepy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Im so not going to be productive today...


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> i made the what's bothering you thread close so like you said, everyone's coming here to vent ?\_(ツ)_/?



That thread wasn't the "get slammed on anything you say" thread either.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Girl if you're not gonna be proud of your crotch then no one is.
> 
> Guys are always talking about their junk and girls are taught to just not mention that kinda stuff. I'll pretty open about how beautiful it is down there. It is a 10.





Spoiler: please forgive my sins



good vibes float from on down there 
//thats strangely poetic ;u;
a solid 10. good lord. how inspiring.



- - - Post Merge - - -

c'mon guys i have a feeling this thread might get closed tonight as well


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


>



*NO
*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel like someone's bringing back old threads because I recognize some of these from like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope this doesn't close, where else will I tell everyone about how great my knickers and crotch are?! Where else will I inspire starlark with talk of down there? I need a place to voice my random thoughts.

Unfortunately starlark only Lana can forgive sins. You must pray to her.



Spoiler



I am a ***** prophet.


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel like someone's bringing back old threads because I recognize some of these from like 2 weeks ago.



Watch out, don't state the obvious or do a necro bump then everyone will come after you for 5 months


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> *NO
> *




can't we all just group hug and stop fighting


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


>



*NO*


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

We could if people simply chose to ignore people who bother them instead of continuing to point out their dislike over them time and time again


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> Watch out, don't state the obvious or do a necro bump then everyone will come after you for 5 months



What is a necro bump?

Also of all the albums iTunes give away. They give away the naffest U2 album in the world. Gross.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I hope this doesn't close, where else will I tell everyone about how great my knickers and crotch are?! Where else will I inspire starlark with talk of down there? I need a place to voice my random thoughts.
> 
> Unfortunately starlark only Lana can forgive sins. You must pray to her.
> 
> ...



/thread
oh divine goddess lana, i am praying to you this night instead of the almighty queen beyonce to ask for your forgiveness
in the name of our pepsi cola lord, amen.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> What is a necro bump?
> 
> Also of all the albums iTunes give away. They give away the naffest U2 album in the world. Gross.



it's bumping/bringing up an old thread essentially


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> *NO*



:'(


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Also of all the albums iTunes give away. They give away the naffest U2 album in the world. Gross.



I don't like U2 at all. Quite annoying to the maximum amount allowed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Save the world with your Product Red just stop singing omg


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> :'(



spread the love on another subforum wynd </3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> Watch out, don't state the obvious or do a necro bump then everyone will come after you for 5 months



That's why I'm so scared to type some things here sometimes, people just love to make others feel bad.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> spread the love on another subforum wynd </3



This place is too far gone... I'm out...

:'(


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> I don't like U2 at all. Quite annoying to the maximum amount allowed.



I like their old stuff (god I feel like such a hipster bellend saying that) but jesus this album doesn't even have anything redeeming on it. At least their No Line on the Horizon album had that 'I'll Go Crazy' song which was pretty decent. But this album is just dire.

Like seriously drop me a Waka Flocka Flame album. The world needs to appreciate this man. Then he'll get super famous and I can watch him in interviews doing his facial expressions and my life will be complete.


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> That's why I'm so scared to type some things here sometimes, people just love to make others feel bad.



Lol right, everyone is so quick to pounce. You have to watch what you say, everyone here acts like they're the King or Queen. They can post what they want where they want and then also tell everyone else what to do or say, then start a fight that goes no where when someone is challenged by another king or queen.

If it gets too risky and people might get in trouble they start going LOL U MAD IM JUST SAYIN MY OPINION YO. Oookkaay cause that Pale vs Dark board wasn't full of rage at the last few pages


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Geez, 15 members here lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

17 actually


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

NEVER MIND THERE ARE


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol right, everyone is so quick to pounce. You have to watch what you say, everyone here acts like they're the King or Queen. They can post what they want where they want and then also tell everyone else what to do or say, then start a fight that goes no where when someone is challenged by another king or queen.



Ikr, I'm guilty of being mean to some people but I try not to be too extreme to the point where it gets serious.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Watch out Karla or Motte will harass you and spam your profile and try and throw it back in your face over and over even though they were the jackass originally.


The way you speak about me to others is childish. Once again, I suggest you move on with your life & get over my conversations I have with other people. They never have anything to do with you, yet you continue to take personal offense to my words for some odd reason. For the hundredth time I'm asking you to simply block and/or ignore me if you are so visibly upset with me.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> This place is too far gone... I'm out...
> 
> :'(



Yah I'm out too.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 17 actually



It's official, everyone comes _here_ now xD


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's official, everyone comes _here_ now xD



this thread is like a starbucks to hipsters


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Geez, 15 members here lol.



Everyone is refreshing to see when the next drama will appear.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's official, everyone comes _here_ now xD



WHAAAAT because of me... oh well you know


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Ikr, I'm guilty of being mean to some people but I try not to be too extreme to the point where it gets serious.



Right, it happens people argue w/e. But oh man like when you see the same 5 people going around fighting and harassing everyone and each other. Bo-rang.
You can't even go to another forum barely on here, it's same crap everywhere. Go to another website? Same thing again. No escaping the madness.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> this thread is like a starbucks to hipsters



Omfg, I don't want to be here anymore after you put it like that


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

This place is now too mainstream for me. I'm moving on.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

i'm staying, i need to take a picture of my misspelt name on my too hot coffee cup to complain to social media


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

tl;dr @ Motte's last post. All I saw was childish, which is what you are. You can't keep arguing with everyone and spam my profile, then come back at me like that. Simple as that.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

There is an escape and it's called ignoring/blocking people  Or, you know, continue crying over people that upset you.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

18 people viewing

- - - Post Merge - - -

Viewing Motte's fighting again


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

But maybe not forever cause there's like 129 pages left before explosion. And it went from 19 to 6.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Last night, I was digging holes and littering ct. Every asked what I was doing and I said I said "im bored". A lot of them said "dumb" immidietly after, as if _they_ were the mature ones and I was a child. If you were really mature, you wouldn't be so quick to insult someone  (yes this is a random thought that popped up in my head)


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

/drama


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

I should go for a run tomorrow morning. 
Mmmmm....tonight I'm gonna eat chicken....and mac and cheese...


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2014)

how does one preheat an oven :/


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> how does one preheat an oven :/



you just put it on lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> how does one preheat an oven :/



What ever it says on the box. Every time I had to pre-heat an oven, it would say turn on the oven to 350-400 degrees or what ever. I'm not sure, I'm no Iron Chef.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I was making pizza btw


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

My chicken's legs hurt...


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> My chicken's legs hurt...



How do you know? Was it clucking weird? xD


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

This thread seems to have returned to its randomness.

Seriously this forum sometimes though. Man.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

...Is...is it safe now, then?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

my mattress is too saggy *has tantrum*


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay so now we're on the opposite end of the spectrum from The Basement, where they've got a million Ask Mes, we have a million 3 month old boards bumped!


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Seriously god I wish I never posted in that goddamn Watership Down thread.

But yeah what's up with all the old threads coming back?! Some of them are so random.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> How do you know? Was it clucking weird? xD



It was hoping on a foot and squawking.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Seriously god I wish I never posted in that goddamn Watership Down thread.
> 
> But yeah what's up with all the old threads coming back?! Some of them are so random.



there's a guy set to necro all the threads from before the decade started


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Seriously god I wish I never posted in that goddamn Watership Down thread.
> 
> But yeah what's up with all the old threads coming back?! Some of them are so random.



Um well it was a bit drastic, we were just discussing the movie/book and then you come in saying how you hate it so much you burnt it, it was a bit surprising thats all ahahah


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> there's a guy set to necro all the threads from before the decade started



It was okay at the beginning but there are some seriously weird threads being brought back up like what.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> Um well it was a bit drastic, we were just discussing the movie/book and then you come in saying how you hate it so much you burnt it, it was a bit surprising thats all ahahah



I know my hatred it irrational. Hence why I said 'this is irrational'. Like I pointed out that I was being irrational. So that other people knew I was being dumb and stupid. Like I go out of my way to be self aware.

I really wish I didn't post on it now. I know, I know it's my fault. But I can see various responses questioning why I burnt a book. It may be extreme but man.

But yeah it was my fault. Shouldn't have posted on it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Never mind just forget it.

Everyone in my family is irritating the **** out of me except my mom.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Before the decade started....? Some of those threads were from 2006, the decade was already half over by then.



this decade xD


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Before the decade started....? Some of those threads were from 2006, the decade was already half over by then.
> (unless you mean the 2010-2020 decade.?)
> 
> Also, everyone in my family is irritating the **** out of me except my mom.



yes, 2006 is before this decade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> I know my hatred it irrational. Hence why I said 'this is irrational'. Like I pointed out that I was being irrational. So that other people knew I was being dumb and stupid. Like I go out of my way to be self aware.
> 
> I really wish I didn't post on it now. I know, I know it's my fault. But I can see various responses questioning why I burnt a book. It may be extreme but man.
> 
> But yeah it was my fault. Shouldn't have posted on it.



Chill no one was having a go at you, we were just curious


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Starlark, Annachie: just forget what I said


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

i think at this hour, we all just lose all grip with reality and spew the first things that come into our minds
least i do anyway :L


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> yes, 2006 is before this decade.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah I am chill trust me. It was dumb of me to say something like that anyway, it was gonna provoke a reaction.

Sorry I was just not in the mood. I didn't mean to come across as rude or anything. The word 'psychotic' just hits a nerve for me ha.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

I have Alouette and American Dream from Miss Saigon playing in my head simultaneously.
So one side of my brain is cutesy, singing French, and the other is a song about selling sex in America with Jonathan Pryce going "honk, honk" at the same time.
My life, everyone.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

12345 said:


> Nah I am chill trust me. It was dumb of me to say something like that anyway, it was gonna provoke a reaction.
> 
> Sorry I was just not in the mood. I didn't mean to come across as rude or anything. The word 'psychotic' just hits a nerve for me ha.


The users here have some serious mob mentality regarding differing opinions, and I'll never understand how people feel it's appropriate to chime in with their 2 cents over something when several others already did. I hope you don't let it run you off the site though  You bring lighthearted humor and discussion to the boards, I'm sad to see you erase your identity here!


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

12345 said:


> Nah I am chill trust me. It was dumb of me to say something like that anyway, it was gonna provoke a reaction.
> 
> Sorry I was just not in the mood. I didn't mean to come across as rude or anything. The word 'psychotic' just hits a nerve for me ha.



I'm sorry it hit a nerve, i was using the word in a light-hearted way - seriously no one was annoyed at you, it's just opinions on a book after all


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Painting is exhausting.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

12345 said:


> Nah I am chill trust me. It was dumb of me to say something like that anyway, it was gonna provoke a reaction.
> 
> Sorry I was just not in the mood. I didn't mean to come across as rude or anything. The word 'psychotic' just hits a nerve for me ha.



...Burger Princess? Why did you...?


edit: So she just disappeared?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 11, 2014)

are we under attack


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

I am maddd


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

rip 12345


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm sorry it hit a nerve, i was using the word in a light-hearted way - seriously no one was annoyed at you, it's just opinions on a book after all


In the future I'd advise against flippantly using a real psychiatric abnormality 'in a light-hearted way.' It's a genuine mental disorder, not something to toss around regarding someone exhibiting what you find to be outlandish behavior. Some would say that kind of comment is ableist, because it does insult those who truly find themselves suffering with such disabilities.

Not trying to start anything, but I'm pointing out why people can be and sometimes are bothered over these kind of remarks.


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Why is my chest tight??


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> In the future I'd advise against flippantly using a real psychiatric abnormality 'in a light-hearted way.' It's a genuine mental disorder, not something to toss around regarding someone exhibiting what you find to be outlandish behavior. Some would say that kind of comment is ableist, because it does insult those who truly find themselves suffering with such disabilities.
> 
> Not trying to start anything, but I'm pointing out why people can be and sometimes are bothered over these kind of remarks.



I wasn't 'tossing' anything around, as a medical student and someone who suffers from mental illness myself, I know to be careful around mental illness. But we were just talking about a BOOK, and yes I made a flippant comment, like many do on the internet, and yes I accidentally offended someone, which again is very easy to do on the internet. I don't know that user, I don't know what kind of triggers set people on here off. But I was never deliberately mean, and if he/she's actually left the forum because of it, I find that frankly ridiculous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Why is my chest tight??



 asthma?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> In the future I'd advise against flippantly using a real psychiatric abnormality 'in a light-hearted way.' It's a genuine mental disorder, not something to toss around regarding someone exhibiting what you find to be outlandish behavior. Some would say that kind of comment is ableist, because it does insult those who truly find themselves suffering with such disabilities.
> 
> Not trying to start anything, but I'm pointing out why people can be and sometimes are bothered over these kind of remarks.



keep that ableist bull**** outta here thx


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I wasn't 'tossing' anything around, as a medical student and someone who suffers from mental illness myself, I know to be careful around mental illness. But we were just talking about a BOOK, and yes I made a flippant comment, like many do on the internet, and yes I accidentally offended someone, which again is very easy to do on the internet. I don't know that user, I don't know what kind of triggers set people on here off. But I was never deliberately mean, and if he/she's actually left the forum because of it, I find that frankly ridiculous.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't have it. 
No idea. It started hurting yesterday morning.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> keep that ableist bull**** outta here thx



cheers karla - can't believe someone would accuse me of that
...
now i'll go back to trying to shag my ex's mate


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I wasn't 'tossing' anything around, as a medical student and someone who suffers from mental illness myself, I know to be careful around mental illness. But we were just talking about a BOOK, and yes I made a flippant comment, like many do on the internet, and yes I accidentally offended someone, which again is very easy to do on the internet. I don't know that user, I don't know what kind of triggers set people on here off. But I was never deliberately mean, and if he/she's actually left the forum because of it, I find that frankly ridiculous.


Exactly: just talking about a book. Someone merely offered their opinion on it, and your response was that it was a psychotic reaction to have. Frankly I'm surprised that you're a medical student who personally suffers mental illness, yet you fail to see how that kind of comment could be harmful.

Karla I'm defending Burger Princess, who visibly got upset over this comment and seemingly abandoned her account because of it. I'm not going to stop pointing out how this kind of comment can receive the reaction it did from her.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Exactly: just talking about a book. Someone merely offered their opinion on it, and your response was that it was a psychotic reaction to have. Frankly I'm surprised that you're a medical student who personally suffers mental illness, yet you fail to see how that kind of comment could be harmful.
> 
> Karla I'm defending Burger Princess, who visibly got upset over this comment and seemingly abandoned her account because of it. I'm not going to stop pointing out how this kind of comment can receive the reaction it did from her.



Wow. You are quick to get mad at people aren't you? 
I would NEVER make fun of or judge someone with any sort of mental illness, disability, whatever.
Are you saying that you think no one should ever say any sort of comment, such as 'you're crazy!' in a jokey way?
I was in no way saying she was psychotic, and it's ridiculous to get offended by it. I was saying the reaction, not her, seemed psychotic, and I wasn't serious. Jeez, if people can get offended by that, they can get offended by anything, and everyone on here might as well not talk to each other just in case someone gets offended.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Wow. You are quick to get mad at people aren't you?
> I would NEVER make fun of or judge someone with any sort of mental illness, disability, whatever.
> Are you saying that you think no one should ever say any sort of comment, such as 'you're crazy!' in a jokey way?
> I was in no way saying she was psychotic, and it's ridiculous to get offended by it. I was saying the reaction, not her, seemed psychotic, and I wasn't serious. Jeez, if people can get offended by that, they can get offended by anything, and everyone on here might as well not talk to each other just in case someone gets offended.


I'm not mad in the slightest, if anything I'm annoyed that users here keep resorting to "u mad" "stop arguign11" when presented with opposing opinions.
I am merely pointing out, if you'd like to read over my post again, that you need to understand why some people DO find these kinds of comments ableist. That some people DO get visibly upset when being called crazy, psychotic, etc. It's clearly evident in the way Burger Princess reacted.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

You're all humorous.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

*My bad, this kind of comment could be considered mentalism, not albeism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentalism_(discrimination)


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 11, 2014)

A forum member informed me that I was insane. I decided  that was a compliment.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not mad in the slightest, if anything I'm annoyed that users here keep resorting to "u mad" "stop arguign11" when presented with opposing opinions.
> I am merely pointing out, if you'd like to read over my post again, that you need to understand why some people DO find these kinds of comments ableist. That some people DO get visibly upset when being called crazy, psychotic, etc. It's clearly evident in the way Burger Princess reacted.



Again, I wasn't calling her psychotic.
If people are going to overreact to things like that then they shouldn't be posting on internet forums. The internet is different - if I knew her in real life, I'd know not to mention things like that to her, but here I don't because its just a forum. 

The number of things people could possibly be offended by is so vast, I don't think I should be made to feel like the bad one when something I said accidentally offended someone. Should I stop saying 'oh my god' in case someone ultra-Christian might take offence? should i stop swearing, in case there's someone who's really offended by swear words? stop talking about food incase theres someone with an eating disorder lurking? There's always SOMETHING that could offend, and what I said was obviously not intended to be offensive.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 11, 2014)

i wonder if there'll ever be a thread where someone can gather every member of the forum into?
.....has there ever been a thread that had over fifty people lurking it?

the world may never know


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> *My bad, this kind of comment could be considered mentalism, not albeism.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentalism_(discrimination)



... except that it completely wasn't, because I do not know the user or anything about her mental state. I work with mentally ill children (in my time off, for FREE), I really do not appreciate these comments.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Again, I wasn't calling her psychotic.
> If people are going to overreact to things like that then they shouldn't be posting on internet forums. The internet is different - if I knew her in real life, I'd know not to mention things like that to her, but here I don't because its just a forum.
> 
> The number of things people could possibly be offended by is so vast, I don't think I should be made to feel like the bad one when something I said accidentally offended someone. Should I stop saying 'oh my god' in case someone ultra-Christian might take offence? should i stop swearing, in case there's someone who's really offended by swear words? stop talking about food incase theres someone with an eating disorder lurking? There's always SOMETHING that could offend, and what I said was obviously not intended to be offensive.


I'm not trying to make you feel bad, I feel bad for Burger Princess and I'm pointing out why her reaction was actually one possible outcome of what was said about her (reactions to a book).

You're getting a little over the top however in your second paragraph. I don't care if you want to say omg, cuss, whatever. I'm just saying you really can't be surprised when people choose to get upset over something, however ridiculous you may find it. That's just the way people are, and there will always be people like that out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> ... except that it completely wasn't, because I do not know the user or anything about her mental state. I work with mentally ill children (in my time off, for FREE), I really do not appreciate these comments.


Neither did Burger Princess


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

I miss the whats bothering you thingie..


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not trying to make you feel bad, I feel bad for Burger Princess and I'm pointing out why her reaction was actually one possible outcome of what was said about her (reactions to a book).
> 
> You're getting a little over the top however in your second paragraph. I don't care if you want to say omg, cuss, whatever. I'm just saying you really can't be surprised when people choose to get upset over something, however ridiculous you may find it. That's just the way people are, and there will always be people like that out there.
> 
> ...



And I felt bad for her, which is why I said SORRY and then she went and flounced off anyway.

Your response would be justified if I had obviously deliberately intended to offend, but the fact is I made a flippant, completely non-malicious comment which was taken badly. I thought it was a bit of an overreaction, but I apologised, and that should be the end of it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

where r nazi moderators


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> I miss the whats bothering you thingie..



I know! Why did the admins let it go on for 499 pages before finally closing it? 
Pretty sure there are more harmful threads on this forum than that one.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> I miss the whats bothering you thingie..



me too! I love complaining


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I know! Why did the admins let it go on for 499 pages before finally closing it?
> Pretty sure there are more harmful threads on this forum than that one.



Would have appreciated a real reason for the thread to be closed. I'm pretty sure people spammed it too much as well.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> And I felt bad for her, which is why I said SORRY and then she went and flounced off anyway.
> 
> Your response would be justified if I had obviously deliberately intended to offend, but the fact is I made a flippant, completely non-malicious comment which was taken badly. I thought it was a bit of an overreaction, but I apologised, and that should be the end of it.


Whether it was a deliberate offense or not, you really shouldn't be surprised when you tell someone they exhibit psychotic behavior, that they'd react negatively to that. That's the entire point of this conversation we're having and that's going to be my last remark on it.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Whether it was a deliberate offense or not, you really shouldn't be surprised when you tell someone they exhibit psychotic behavior, that they'd react negatively to that. That's the entire point of this conversation we're having and that's going to be my last remark on it.



I never actually said that, and you've accused me of mentalism which is a bit hypocritical as that can obviously be taken offensively.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you two like, take it to PM or VM -__- Nobody wants to listen to you guys bicker.

You're also going to get the thread locked.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Would have appreciated a real reason for the thread to be closed. I'm pretty sure people spammed it too much as well.


499 is the maximum page maybe? I'd ask a mod about it since it was your thread after all.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

let me summarise

1. ppl shud stop caring about and getting offended/triggered by everything
2. ppl shud stop caring about other ppl getting offended/triggered by everything


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

There's some with like 1k pages, so that's not it.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe its because too many people were complaining rather than solving?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

Well the point is to rant and complain, not everybody's problems get solved.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> Maybe its because too many people were complaining rather than solving?



i thought that was the whole point of the thread though?


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I never actually said that, and you've accused me of mentalism which is a bit hypocritical as that can obviously be taken offensively.


Oh come on lol.

"That's stupid, you can't just hate a book and burn it for no reason, thats bordering on psychotic."


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> Maybe its because too many people were complaining rather than solving?



idk i saw the thread as more of a rant thread rather than a thread where ppl actually go to seek help


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Would have appreciated a real reason for the thread to be closed. I'm pretty sure people spammed it too much as well.



That makes sense. 
I wish they hadn't! I really liked the thread


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Whether it was a deliberate offense or not, you really shouldn't be surprised when you tell someone they exhibit psychotic behavior, that they'd react negatively to that. That's the entire point of this conversation we're having and that's going to be my last remark on it.






Motte said:


> Oh come on lol.
> 
> "That's stupid, you can't just hate a book and burn it for no reason, thats bordering on psychotic."


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Actually w/e....


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh thats true,but it also said and help other people out,maybe in the wee wee hours of the night people were doing inappropriate things on there?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



well played karla, well played


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah little did I know I'm talking to a person who'd turn around and say they never told someone they exhibited psychotic behavior / what this even started over.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



I love you so much omg.


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



Yes that is the final word and it was unanimously accepted.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> Oh thats true,but it also said and help other people out,maybe in the wee wee hours of the night people were doing inappropriate things on there?



wait what..? what sort of inappropriate things? are you saying there's like a late-night peeping session? on an animal crossing forum, oh lord think of the children!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE TAKE IT TO VM/PM

????

and karla u never fail


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Yeah little did I know I'm talking to a person who'd turn around and say they never told someone they exhibited psychotic behavior / what this even started over.



ok hush now, cba with you anymore, the fact is i apologised to the person so you had no need to try butt in and save the day and whatever

sorry for annoying everyone with this silly conversation


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Who made the romney makes me wet tag?


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> ok hush now, cba with you anymore, the fact is i apologised to the person so you had no need to try butt in and save the day and whatever


Keep on replying to me then??? Loves it!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

Once again *Motte* is fighting the entire forum and no one is on her side. We must all be stalking you right? Because the same people keep coming to tell you to shush.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's a thought: 
I will never look at Chuck E' Cheese the same again thanks to Five Nights At Freddy's.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE TAKE IT TO VM/PM
> 
> ????



As if anybody would bother to do that on this forum.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Keep on replying to me then??? Loves it!



The irony is through the roof.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

I love this weather, it's clear and sunny and it's extremely windy. I wish I can go out but I'm scared...


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> The irony is through the roof.



It really is between the two of you now.



WHY DID THE GIF POST IN 3 POSTS HELP


ok fixed it


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Once again *Motte* is fighting the entire forum and no one is on her side. We must all be stalking you right? Because the same people keep coming to tell you to shush.


Hi hello it's me Motte~! You are truly my #1 fan it would appear.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I love this weather, it's clear and sunny and it's extremely windy. I wish I can go out but I'm scared...



Please send that wind my way! It's still hot as satan's armpit where I am. :|


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

OMG LOL I didn't mean to post that. Total copy & paste error


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

I keep seeing the same users on this thread. I feel like they'e never left it.... don't kill me


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey hey hey calm down,you got to be the MLKs man.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


>


LmAO


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

LOOOOL You caught me. Arg I thought I covered it up


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

my day was lovely today

i want nachos


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Please send that wind my way! It's still hot as satan's armpit where I am. :|



Ugh, but hot _and_ windy though? Sounds like my town. Not fun. D:


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

my friend just said to me that sometimes he gets so constipated that he has to literally grab the poo and pull it out of his arse, is that a thing? he seemed surprised i'd never done it


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Ugh, but hot _and_ windy though? Sounds like my town. Not fun. D:



I suppose I said that wrong. I want numerous cool breezes to come my way. 
THOUGHT: I CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO BE WINTER.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Whaaat


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my friend just said to me that sometimes he gets so constipated that he has to literally grab the poo and pull it out of his arse, is that a thing? he seemed surprised i'd never done it



dude ur the doctor u tell me


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> LOOOOL You caught me. Arg I thought I covered it up


Tbh it's how I feel as well ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dude ur the doctor u tell me



haha unfortunately none of my medicine textbooks seem to refer to this particular phenomenon !


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my friend just said to me that sometimes he gets so constipated that he has to literally grab the poo and pull it out of his arse, is that a thing? he seemed surprised i'd never done it



I just thought of this one time when I was in Kindergarten, we went to the LA Zoo and this gorilla started putting its hand up it's butt and pulling the poo out and throwing it over his shoulder randomly and all the kids were like eeeeewwwwww. Also this one girl said "nanny nanny poo poo!" and this chaperone mom was all DONT SAY THAT THEY KNOW WHEN YOURE TEASING and I swear I remember thinking "hes pulling poop from his butt he doesn't care"


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Im cold.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

and no i have never had to drag my poo out of my crack


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

im gonna start posting here more and try to save up tbt as much as i can
i think ill even try to start a hybrid shop and perfect fruit shop hmm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

11:35am hmmm....


----------



## Saylor (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel like I spend too much of my life missing people and waiting to talk to them again.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

I slept at 1am and woke up at 6pm
It feels like I slept, but it feels like
sleeping was a dream too D :


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

kill me now
I can't


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

ghetto-monalisa.gif


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 11, 2014)

Beating up a Mii of my Asst Manger in Super Smash Brothers. So stress relieving.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lepidoptera said:


> Beating up a Mii of my Asst Manger in Super Smash Brothers. So stress relieving.



lol

Playing MKDS with friends by wireless communications (local) is still fun lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> I slept at 1am and woke up at 6pm
> It feels like I slept, but it feels like
> sleeping was a dream too D :



I have these dreams where I dream I wake up, its so creepy and scary


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

My dog farted at least thrice.

I need air freshener.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 11, 2014)

My toes keep cramping but oh well


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> My dog farted at least thrice.
> 
> I need air freshener.



maybe

u need air freshner

but not bcuz of ur dog


----------



## Aradai (Oct 11, 2014)

after three months this was moved.

wow.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

WHY WHYYYYY


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

This thread has been demoted


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

This was my TBT.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

i do t want the holdiays tod end


----------



## Saylor (Oct 11, 2014)

RIP my bell count, this is like one of the only threads I ever post on.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Now I have to start coming to the Basement...

- - - Post Merge - - -

great


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder if this thread will die now, then? :/


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I wonder if this thread will die now, then? :/



Posting in it now just doesnt feel the same ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

This belongs in the Basement anyways...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

I was so confused for a second...


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 12, 2014)

This feels really weird now


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Why this up the top? Leave it for the other thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realised the other got closed omg what


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

lol i luv how ppl stop posting after  yall funny






this is the best thing Crystal ever posted in IRC


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 12, 2014)

Bit weird that this thread is here now! But anyway, I hope the plane tickets will go back down in price. I don't really know how the prices work, but my mom is insisting I buy them in the middle of the week, so we'll see!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

This is now in the Basement...
Oh boy...

In other news: SONIC SPEED!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

still confused with this forum and why it's here


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm trying to develop a taste to dark chocolate,
so far it's not working : T


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dark chocolate yumm


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 12, 2014)

Why do shiny pokemon take so long to hatch when Masuda Method is being used. x.x


----------



## Resi (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm on edge for no reason. Why, anxiety...


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> after three months this was moved.
> 
> wow.





Wyndfyre said:


> This thread has been demoted





ellabella12345 said:


> still confused with this forum and why it's here



It's here because the thread is mostly spam. It's not too much different from the General Discussion thread, which is also in this board. The only difference is that you will no longer gain bells from posting in it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Why am I the only person I know that has played Corpse Party?

Pokemon Omega Ruby, still so long... 21st November.. sooo.. long...


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


>



UNACCEPTABLEEEEEEE!


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


>



*get out*


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


>







I found the guy who makes these Sesame Street icons


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Woah so much happened when I was offline :c
Well, now that it's been moved to the Basement, I might as well unsubscribe and just say goodbye to this thread.  So goodbye Place Your Random Thoughts thread.  It was fun while it lasted. ♥


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

there's a guy selling a swan's foot on antiques roadshow wtf


Britain everyone, don't come here


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good morning ahh I hate school


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

onions r making my eyes burn cuz my mom is making shepherds pie


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

my side itches


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

miley cyrus is here


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

scratch it 4 m e


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Why am I the only person I know that has played Corpse Party?


Do you mean in real life or in general? Because I can tell you of a bunch of TBT people that have played CP. If you're talking about people in real life though, I can't help you there. I've never met a person in real life that played Golden Sun either.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 12, 2014)

I dyed my backpack with the intention of black...
but it came out de-saturated not that dark purple
It looks really nice still


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

I have some butter for your popcorn.
I'm not weird


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

the "what's bothering you" thread just came back and its heading down a dark road already lmao


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> the "what's bothering you" thread just came back and its heading down a dark road already lmao



I got triggered by the trigger comment I get triggered way too easily


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> I got triggered by the trigger comment I get triggered way too easily



its ok if u did lol i'm not about making fun of ppl who have a lot of triggers


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

This guy has donated like $3k so far to this streamer I'm watching. Why would you donate all that money to some random person on the internet?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> the "what's bothering you" thread just came back and its heading down a dark road already lmao



lol not really?


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This guy has donated like $3k so far to this streamer I'm watching. Why would you donate all that money to some random person on the internet?



What was the streamer's reaction? 
Is it a charity drive? Because if it's not, I'd like to know what absurdly generous person would donate that much to them.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> What was the streamer's reaction?
> Is it a charity drive? Because if it's not, I'd like to know what absurdly generous person would donate that much to them.



She's super happy about it but who wouldn't be? It's not a charity stream. She doesn't even have a facecam or pictures of herself anywhere so it's not like a "Oh, you're so pretty. I'm going to donate so you'll show your ****." kind of thing.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> She's super happy about it but who wouldn't be? It's not a charity stream. She doesn't even have a facecam or pictures of herself anywhere so it's not like a "Oh, you're so pretty. I'm going to donate so you'll show your ****." kind of thing.



Oh, that sounds neat. I give a big salute to the guy that donated. So what kind of a livestream is it then? Like a drawing stream or a game stream?


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh, that sounds neat. I give a big salute to the guy that donated. So what kind of a livestream is it then? Like a drawing stream or a game stream?


She's playing Alien Isolation on Twitch.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This guy has donated like $3k so far to this streamer I'm watching. Why would you donate all that money to some random person on the internet?



gdi some people's luck. B|


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

When ever I'm nice to someone on Club Tortimer they usually end up being mean people. When ever I'm mean to someone on Club Tortimer they usually end up being nice people. Jfc, I've been having mean people come up to me a lot lately because I've been nice to Club Tortimer people lately. I don't even know why I bother going there anymore, I guess I'm just bored.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> gdi some people's luck. B|



They just donated another thousand bucks.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

@Mariah: Are you familiar with the Potato Salad Kickstarter? Some guy initially asked for $10 to make a potato salad and ended up with over 50k X'D

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

If I recall correctly, he's not keeping any of the money. 
He's going to spend it all on a potato salade party.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

I never knew Scooby Doo has all these family members.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

I just realized this entire time I was wearing my pajama pants backwards..


----------



## Lady Black (Oct 12, 2014)

I generally suck at math.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 12, 2014)

Egg->Spin->Pudding


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

so close to 10k BTB.


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> so close to 10k BTB.


Then you can join yellowstone


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I never knew Scooby Doo has all these family members.



I actually knew about a lot of those from watching old scooby doo ahahah Scooby Dum and Scooby Dee I definitely remember, aside from the obvious Scrappy loser Doo


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Then you can join yellowstone



what did you just say punk


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> what did you just say punk


 Dat club were all the rich people go to.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Dat club were all the rich people go to.



sounds like my kind of place


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

at least since this thread got moved i can make super useless posts


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> at least since this thread got moved i can make super useless posts


putting the icons to use i see


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> putting the icons to use i see


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> putting the icons to use i see



yes this is your doing, i am a broken man


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


>










Zane said:


> yes this is your doing, i am a broken man


im so sorry dear ;o


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

my toe really hurts and i dont know why


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

Touching paper with dry hands *shudder*


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

I just made an author tag for deviantart and goddamn my fingers hurt from that


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

thank gosh I'm home from school


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I just made an author tag for deviantart and goddamn my fingers hurt from that



oh god I feel you bro they're horrible


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

having a yummy dinner


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

resetting my cycle town

typing in 'ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ' as the town name is super annoying but cute as frick and worth it


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

That moment when you're blocked by somebody on deviantART for trying to prove a point.

Hurts don't it?


----------



## Saylor (Oct 13, 2014)

I always sound like an idiot when you talk to me. :c


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2014)

I needed to share this with the world.


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I needed to share this with the world.



great video, but where's the no scopes and the 360s?


----------



## Aradai (Oct 13, 2014)

starlark said:


> oh god I feel you bro they're horrible



yES
I screwed up so many times so I just cropped a screenshot of a game and called it a day.


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> yES
> I screwed up so many times so I just cropped a screenshot of a game and called it a day.



oh lord
gets the job done though right? xD
anyway i need to dump this here, it's too large to fit in my sig comfortably


----------



## Beary (Oct 13, 2014)

I got a shot today
I also got candy


----------



## Mariah (Oct 13, 2014)

Enjoy your rain.


----------



## Beary (Oct 14, 2014)

I caught my dad picking his nose.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

I've never needed anything like I need this. I'm gonna need to get a ****ing second job in November gdi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Why has it been raining so much when it's spring


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

ITS MY BIRTHDAY TOMMOROW <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

There's no trainer customization in ORAS I don't even wanna get it now lmao


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Zane said:


> There's no trainer customization in ORAS I don't even wanna get it now lmao


....NO....


----------



## nard (Oct 14, 2014)

do u even little mac wtf


gg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's almost lunch time


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 14, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> do u even little mac wtf
> 
> 
> gg



Are you angry because Little Mac from Super Smash Brothers for 3DS is overpowered and breaks the balace game?

Or are you mocking another player for thinking that Little Mac is broken when, in fact, he's not?

Or perhaps you're criticizing the fact that few players use him, and the rest favor other newcomers like Rosalina and Robin?


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> ....NO....



i know


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm really feeling it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i know


Us boys didn't get the cool stuff yet, and now they drop it.




WHY GAMEFREAK WHY


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

_Spoopy, huh. That's a serious level._


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2014)

didn't realize this was moved here. but anyway...the possibility of me graduating university after the spring semester is frightening. i'm going to go die in a hole.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> _Spoopy, huh. That's a serious level._



Soon the spoopy levels will be...maximum...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Soon the spoopy levels will be...maximum...



_Is Batman okay? I don't think he could take it._






im going to give myself an aneurism from laughing so hard send help


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> _Is Batman okay? I don't think he could take it._



You either evolve or die.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 15, 2014)

I think my dentist forgot about me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Why can't time go faster when I want it to


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

I just watched Gotham, dang I love the Riddler's smile


----------



## Beary (Oct 17, 2014)

I barricaded my door


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

O Captain , my captain.

GOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOORNING VIETNAM! 

missing Robin Williams! ]: R.I.P


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank gosh is saturday


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

I should play pokemon while I'm at work right now


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to listen to music


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

I swear, a thread always stops whenever I show up.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I swear, a thread always stops whenever I show up.



I hate when that happens to me!  It's so awkward...

Here, I'll take the awkwardness off for you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

My cat likes to snuggle right under my chin


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2014)

I emailed my friend wolfjob 3 days ago and he hasnt responded

I wonder if he's ok


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Wander over Yonder's an amazing show.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cheaper by the Dozen is a good movie


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

Someone necro that "make a wish (only for it to be corrupted in the next post)" game it was good


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

I like greek yogurt


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 18, 2014)

It's 12 am


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Now it's 1 AM.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

It's 5:25pm


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 18, 2014)

I just realized whenever I'm focusing on something, I completely stop breathing and blinking for the time


----------



## Jake (Oct 18, 2014)

thank god this thread is finally in the basement


----------



## Beary (Oct 18, 2014)

too much anxiety


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 18, 2014)

PR is fun but the teacher is boring as hell.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 18, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Wander over Yonder's an amazing show.



I'm not alone!!  Wait, have you seen the one when Wander & Sylvia are giving presents to everyone (at least those evil eyeball things...)?  Afterwards I was like "What did I just watch?" 

It was really good, though...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Relaxation day C:


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2014)

The Smosh Food Battle 2014 Rock candy music video is hilarious!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

What a wate of food ^?


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

parents are going out to a concert.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 18, 2014)

I wish Jurassic Park was real. Sigh.


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

"You will live to be 76 years, 7 months and 1 days old!

22756 Days, 13 Hours, 26 Minutes, 2 seconds"

That's appalling for an Asian


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I'm not alone!!  Wait, have you seen the one when Wander & Sylvia are giving presents to everyone (at least those evil eyeball things...)?  Afterwards I was like "What did I just watch?"


I just saw that episode today.
It was hilarious.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

I am so happy! ;o


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

I cant believe I finally caught a restock this is amaze


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

The site updated.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

mORI


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

Zane said:


> I cant believe I finally caught a restock this is amaze



I caught it too, praise The Lord


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> mORI



kIN IN MORI


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

Man the letters and the peach sold fast


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

I just noticed 1000 more regular cakes got restocked lol rip


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just completed an assignment in 4 hours :C


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

Right when I was going to go to bed I thought of a fanfic
so then i turned on my computer, and opened google docs
that was 20 minutes ago. this is all i have:
"It was about 7 A.M in the morning. Dan’s phone wa "
I don't even have the second sentence done 10/10 best fanfic


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

I keep clicking the museum instead of the cafe now D;


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

I start work today and I'm terrified that everyone's gonna be mean and that i'll make no friends ;___;


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

asosomwe


----------



## Saylor (Oct 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I keep clicking the museum instead of the cafe now D;


Same haha. :<


----------



## Beary (Oct 19, 2014)

This dress makes me look fat


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

*send help*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

starlark said:


> *send help*



LOVE IT


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

starlark said:


> *send help*



omg what was that at the end, I'm tryna wake up and now I'm just gonna be sitting here thinking about this


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

Zane said:


> omg what was that at the end, I'm tryna wake up and now I'm just gonna be sitting here thinking about this



This


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I keep clicking the museum instead of the cafe now D;



Yeah, I hate how they changed it. It took me a while until I realized that the second to the last one was the Museum smh.

Who the **** washes their car while it's drizzling? Seriously, for the past day it's been pouring and there were thunder and lightning at one point.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

It's so windy ! ;o


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I just saw that episode today.
> It was hilarious.



Agreed!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

I think I just found a new show to watch.


----------



## Beary (Oct 19, 2014)

Weddings are ****ing fun


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, I know this isn't something for me to be worried about, but this is so shocking.. I'm suddenly not hungry.....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

thank gosh I'm home

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Wow, I know this isn't something for me to be worried about, but this is so shocking.. I'm suddenly not hungry.....



what! I'm eating now C:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> thank gosh I'm home
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm having serious family issues if you were wondering.  Also there's like a wall of threads with you as the last poster xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm having serious family issues if you were wondering.  Also there's like a wall of threads with you as the last poster xD



yeah oath thats me xD 

aww if you need to chat I'm here <3


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

I keep getting bruises in weird places.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I keep getting bruises in weird places.



I got a bruise on my leg today.. walking into a chair


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2014)

I only have four hours left to fit in eight hours of sleep tonight. :c


----------



## Mariah (Oct 20, 2014)

My dad doesn't understand why I need a custom PC and why I can't just buy one that's already made.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My dad doesn't understand why I need a custom PC and why I can't just buy one that's already made.



For gaming you want it made? I understand c:


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

why am i still awakeeeee. I could be using this time to work on commissions but nope lol jk I am. Sort of.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Zac Efron


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

只要人類想像得到同埋相信，就一定會實現。


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2014)

I always have my foot in my mouth omg.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

Faaaaaanfiiiiiiics


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

XE XE


----------



## Beary (Oct 20, 2014)

I
am
TIRED


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

the tags doe


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Why is the "I don't think Marshal is that g8" thread #1934803 at eleven pages come on y'all


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

Booty grab Rihana with *sprinkles happiness*.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

thank gosh its home time


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't stop listening to "So Scandalous". Halp.


----------



## starlark (Oct 21, 2014)

I just coughed but because I'm lying on my back the


Spoiler: don't read if you don't like hearing about phlegm



phlegm went up and straight back in my mouth like a fountain
I can't taste anything but it's still horrible ;-;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

almost bed time


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of keeping a journal again. Not like a daily diary thing, but I pretty much write important things that I feel like I need to write down. Also notes, tips, planning, etc. I might write something about my day, but it depends.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

My toe is cracking a lot....


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

I spent like an hour getting ready to be all dressed up for someone at school today and they weren't even there lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 21, 2014)

Idk why I feel so weird coming back on this site. It's only been like two weeks, but I feel like something's changed. I don't like it.


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Idk why I feel so weird coming back on this site. It's only been like two weeks, but I feel like something's changed. I don't like it.



Well the board layout did literally change a lil bit a couple days ago (unless that's not what you're referring to x3)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I spent like an hour getting ready to be all dressed up for someone at school today and they weren't even there lol



Ugh, that sucks. Whenever we dress up for band competitions, I always hope my crush sees me (which she usually does). She's stopped paying me attention, though, so I'm trying to stop myself from caring. 

Do you have their number? Next time, you could casually send them a picture or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Well the board layout did literally change a lil bit a couple days ago (unless that's not what you're referring to x3)



Yeah, I noticed that (like this being put in The Basement lol. I looked all over for it when I came back). That's probably part of it, but I feel really disconnected, I guess. Idk.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Space Cowboys o-o


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ugh, that sucks. Whenever we dress up for band competitions, I always hope my crush sees me (which she usually does). She's stopped paying me attention, though, so I'm trying to stop myself from caring.
> 
> Do you have their number? Next time, you could casually send them a picture or something.
> 
> ...


I wish I had their number, haha. But I'm sorry to hear that. :c I was also hoping my crush would see me but I feel like even if they were there they wouldn't notice a difference. 

Also it feels like a lot of people have kinda disappeared but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I wish I had their number, haha. But I'm sorry to hear that. :c I was also hoping my crush would see me but I feel like even if they were there they wouldn't notice a difference.



Omg, I know this feeling too. Sorry you're in this situation; I know it really sucks to get out of it. 

And yeah, certain members I'm accustomed to seeing have been pretty scarce. I guess that's just life, though.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

my toe hurts a lot


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg, I know this feeling too. Sorry you're in this situation; I know it really sucks to get out of it.
> 
> And yeah, certain members I'm accustomed to seeing have been pretty scarce. I guess that's just life, though.


No worries! I'll try again for her tomorrow and maybe this time she'll notice, but if not, I guess I'll get over it.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 21, 2014)

I never thought I'd be part of a fandom one day.

I'm too attached to it...


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

I hate the canadian postal service soo much *gently blows a dandelion puff*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

It's snack time


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm missing my precious money.

View attachment 71848
If anyone sees this money, please call 444-32. The reward is a lie.

I stole this pic from google muahahahahaha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Time for lunch


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm really really hungry, but I don't want to go downstairs....I don't know if my Mom is down there or not...and my mom screams a lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm really really hungry, but I don't want to go downstairs....I don't know if my Mom is down there or not...and my mom screams a lot.



Why would she scream if you're hungry?


----------



## Saylor (Oct 22, 2014)

I need to vent about someone but the person who always lets me do that is the person I need to vent about. :v


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Why would she scream if you're hungry?


Because bed and school day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Jigglypuff post on tumblr got like a thousand notes within a single day, what the hell?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

This person in one of my classes has been irritating lately. I seriously want to ******* kick his ass even though I'm sort of his friend.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 22, 2014)

Why can't we just go to school, take all the work home and do it there? Nothing is very hard to teach (so far) and if your confused you can just go google it. It would save me a lot of time.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 23, 2014)

when you remember cool parts of an anime you watched years ago
but
you don't know the name of the anime :')


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 23, 2014)

Trying my best to kick this art block out


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

ITS FRIDAY TOMORROW YAS


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Trying my best to kick this art block out



all the artist's here are getting blocked at the same time this is eerie


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

It's my day off so, bacon. Mmm.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

Sometimes I wake up and the entire outside of my eye is really swollen, but it only lasts a couple of days then goes back to normal for like a week and then it happens again.

Someone must be punching me in my sleep or something.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

I just wanna eat candy all day and have tons of puppies and live happily ever after


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

My avatar goes perfectly with my user title


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so happy to graduate so I can leave these people behind. I feel kind of bad, though, since I used to consider some of them friends.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Hey Guys....









Mewtwo's back.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> My avatar goes perfectly with my user title



Same 

I have no school tomorrow and I have the house _all alone_! How much better can this get?? I can do what ever I want for ~8 hours!

I wish this thread was back in Brewster's Cafe....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

YAY WEEKEND


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank god there's no school today. Too bad I have to go back at three to get ready for the football game. :/


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 24, 2014)

I could really go for some Ben and Jerrys right now


----------



## Saylor (Oct 24, 2014)

It sucks keeping everything bottled up.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)

Studying for a test in the class before is so difficult.. why did i have to have so much homework last night it took like 4 hours


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yay it's Saturday!


----------



## starlark (Oct 24, 2014)

i do some really weird stuff


----------



## Naiad (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm just curled up in my room playing Otome games and feeling happy and loved.

wtf is my life


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

It was really warm today


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

I like how I can actually use my blanket at night now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

happy morning C:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

LESLIE KNOPE FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

I choked on a hot cheeto today and oW


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

Puffy said:


> I choked on a hot cheeto today and oW



Yesterday, I scratched my eye with the finger I was eating Hot Cheetos with. It was _not _fun.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 25, 2014)

We need more people to get hyped for Smash 4 Wii U.

Like my god.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 25, 2014)

I need coffee.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

Tonight was weird. An older man got uncomfortably close and started talking to me while I was out alone waiting for a ride home, and before that when I was hanging out with my friends one of them tried kissing me while we were alone. I feel bad that I don't feel the same for her and just awkward that it happened at all.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

I wonder if I should get a WiiU just for Smash.WiiU is expensive,but may be worth it..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 26, 2014)

Chicken tenders and starbucks

.... a potato flee around my room before you came...


----------



## r a t (Oct 26, 2014)

Green Candy.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

It's my f**king birthday.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> It's my f**king birthday.



Happy birthday!

This week is my last week of high school marching band (discluding next werk's game and the Veteran's Day and Christmas parades, but those aren't competitions). I'm actually kind of sad, but I'm really happy at the same time. This year hasn't been very great so far.


----------



## princesse (Oct 26, 2014)

*Insert funny comment here*
Err... Random thought. xD


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 26, 2014)

Why is it sunny yet raining outside?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Why is it sunny yet raining outside?



I don't like sun showers. So humid and sticky D;


----------



## starlark (Oct 26, 2014)

my sig


----------



## Lohad (Oct 26, 2014)

Why is your sig so creepy


----------



## starlark (Oct 26, 2014)

Lohad said:


> Why is your sig so creepy



why is yours so uncreepy


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

Wtf Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

Why haven't I listened to more of Stars' stuff? This is a lot better than The Five Ghosts and The S?ance tbh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I don't like sun showers. So humid and sticky D;



I'm the opposite. Where I live, when ever it sun showers, it's usually windy at the same time, and it's usually around afternoon/sunset so it's really relaxing and you see a rainbow.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

Ugh, I'm always screwing something up one way or another.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

HOLD ON A MINUTE LINK

Hey what's up old man


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm losing interest in almost everything I used to always enjoy TF is happening


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 27, 2014)

I want to learn how to play the drums and add it to the list of musical instruments I've learned.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> I want to learn how to play the drums and add it to the list of musical instruments I've learned.



what do you know how to play?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't brushed my teeth in days and I just looked at my teeth in the mirror and it looks really nasty...


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

It's amazing to me how one person could mean so little to someone but to someone else they could mean everything.

And I got no sleep at all tonight and I'm super tired.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't wait for my new school interview


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler: maybe sort of nsfw



I was sitting alone in the corner of the cafeteria and a few girls I didn't know came and sat really close to me, and they're currently having a very graphic conversation about their sex lives and they keep pulling me into the discussion and it's so awkward. This is what I get for not going to my math class lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

My signature.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

I seem to have an unhealthy obsession with Hetalia at the moment... Still totally worth it taking up 60% of my time in a day but yeaahhhh


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm leaving to watch Columbo and I feel like the green candy will stock as soon as I do. lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

Studying is fun!

-said no one ever-


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

This avatar is so dark.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

I am now satisfied with both my avatar and signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

Vegemite is so tasty <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I am now satisfied with both my avatar and signature.



me too


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> what do you know how to play?


Just piano, guitar, violin (I quit doh), bass, and if it counts, I played recorder several years
ago in 3rd grade or something XD.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

I apparently look good looking _a lot_ more than usual today... I don't know if it's true or if it's to boost my self-esteem.


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

me and my friends were playing truth or dare, one of the dares was to smell your foot for thirty seconds and it went to the boy next to me
right as he's got his foot up to his nose, I see mum at the window
I was laughing so hard jfc I recorded it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I apparently look good looking _a lot_ more than usual today... I don't know if it's true or if it's to boost my self-esteem.



You're beautiful everyday <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> You're beautiful everyday <3



Thank you 

I'm such a huge procrastinator, I'm doing a work sheet right now for US Democracy, and after I have to do an essay on it. It's so boring, god I freaking hate this class. I'm not interested in Politics.

Also, I just realized this person forgot to return my pen. This is why I can't have nice things, jfc. Now I have to buy _another _pen. I hate people...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't believe my math score didn't go up. Kind of salty tbh, even though I know I have a good SAT score.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm shockingly bad at math.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

Be my friend!!!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

I cannot wait to hand out the first prize in my giveaway.


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

FIND ME FUNNY


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2014)

i saved the max amount of paintings in Colors apparently so now I have to delete some this is sad ; ;



starlark said:


> FIND ME FUNNY



*chortles*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't wait to move to my new school


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

I wanna see someone do that like in your sig ^


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I wanna see someone do that like in your sig ^



you never know with british airports these days


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> you never know with british airports these days



I would laugh too hard. Ive only been to the London airport once... Maybe I need to go again...


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

I need to pick a social issue for an art project and I'm so lost on what to choose.


----------



## LucasofLeaftown (Oct 28, 2014)

can't wait to finish school.....


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 28, 2014)

Got a LOT to do this week so I'm really looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I need to pick a social issue for an art project and I'm so lost on what to choose.



I had some friends do that last year! They went with teen suicide and anxiety, if that gives you any ideas.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I had some friends do that last year! They went with teen suicide and anxiety, if that gives you any ideas.


Omg yes thank you I didn't even think of that. This was driving me crazy but now I know what to do!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't stop speaking in a Luigi voice ever since I dressed up my Mayor as Luigi.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I can't stop speaking in a Luigi voice ever since I dressed up my Mayor as Luigi.



Why do you want it to be November 21st?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Why do you want it to be November 21st?


Smash Bros 4 Wii U comes out.
Oh and Pokemon ORAS


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't stop re-watching Skins and I think at this point I'm only watching for Emily and Naomi.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Me and my friends were suddenly talking about conspiracy theories and it made me want to watch those videos...


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2014)

Spoiler: gross



I just stuck my hand in a plugged toilet to save a drowning spider. My next life better be ****ing awesome.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Zane said:


> Spoiler: gross
> 
> 
> 
> I just stuck my hand in a plugged toilet to save a drowning spider. My next life better be ****ing awesome.



Would the spider do tht for you?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

There's already Christmas ads on TV and in stores.
What the hell guys? Halloween's not even here yet.


----------



## Beary (Oct 28, 2014)

Siiickkkk
I feel like ****


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> There's already Christmas ads on TV and in stores.
> What the hell guys? Halloween's not even here yet.



Yeah, I'm not surprised. They did this last year, they seems to be doing it sooner and sooner every year from what I've noticed.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah, I'm not surprised. They did this last year, they seems to be doing it sooner and sooner every year from what I've noticed.


It always happens.

There's barely any Thanksgiving TV specials anymore (The only one that appears anymore is the Charlie Brown ones and that's it), and it feels like it gets ignored half the time.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> Siiickkkk
> I feel like ****


Feel better soon!


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Would the spider do tht for you?



pssshhh haha
I hope it was grateful at least. B[


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

My teacher didn't set us homework, but she set us homework to tell us she didn't set us homework so she wouldn't get in trouble.
*What.*


----------



## Beary (Oct 29, 2014)

No
This isn't ok
no
no
nononono


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

Omg, this is the third time I've dressed up really nicely so my crush would see and it's the third time she hasn't been here. She just must not be meant to notice me.


----------



## Beary (Oct 29, 2014)

I googled something completely innocent and misspelled it so it became dirty
I CANNOT EVER ERASE THESE IMAGES FROM MY MIND


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

challenged my french friend to go down the street yelling allonsy and they got pushed into the solent
i'm a horrible person for laughing D:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Omg, this is the third time I've dressed up really nicely so my crush would see and it's the third time she hasn't been here. She just must not be meant to notice me.



Omg I'm so sorry. That really sucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't remember what I came here to post lol.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I'm so sorry. That really sucks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't remember what I came here to post lol.


It's okay.  I'll have to catch her one of these days.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It's okay.  I'll have to catch her one of these days.



Im sure you will blow her away! <3


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Im sure you will blow her away! <3


You made my day lol, thank you.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 29, 2014)

I suck at making friends, but I want you to be my friend. 

So be my friend. Please.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I suck at making friends, but I want you to be my friend.
> 
> So be my friend. Please.


Same.

I hope you make friends with whoever you're talking about, you seem like you'd be a really cool friend so they'd probably be lucky.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

Why do I have a Luna avatar again?

It's not even funny this time around.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 29, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Who are you, guest lurkers of TBT? Why are you lurking? What's your story?



I get freaked out when I look on the "Who's Online" page, and I see there's guests looking at user profiles..


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 29, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Th-They do??
> 
> Things just got a lot more mysterious.



Yeah, I saw it yesterday lol.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

TOMORROW IS FRIDAY YASSS


----------



## Nightray (Oct 30, 2014)

I want to do something fun on halloween, like go to a costume party but I dont know anyone nor am I cool enough :c aw well.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 30, 2014)

I hate how it's only 8:25 and I'm already tired, I have to keep myself awake for a few more hours until I go to bed....


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm up at 4 in the morning
and I'm coughing
and I broke a lamp
why


----------



## starlark (Oct 30, 2014)

this corset is way too tight


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2014)

this bread is so good


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

Zane said:


> this bread is so good



CAN I HAVE SOME


----------



## starlark (Oct 30, 2014)

STEAM HALLOWEEN SALE THEY DISCOUNTED AMNESIA OMG I AM CRYING


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Should I have 2 weetbix and one toast or 3 weetbix? Which one is better?


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

I'M HEALTHY ENOUGH TO GET CANDY TOMORROW
*throws confetti*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'M HEALTHY ENOUGH TO GET CANDY TOMORROW
> *throws confetti*



CANDDDDYYYYY <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 30, 2014)

My dad just said that a gay marriage isn't a real one. :')


----------



## Saylor (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh gosh it's all over for me now, I'm in so much trouble.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't be watching TV at 7:30 tonight unless any other electronic devices you have are turned off.

Few, maybe none, will understand why I said this.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Oh gosh it's all over for me now, I'm in so much trouble.



Are you okay?


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> My dad just said that a gay marriage isn't a real one. :')



*gets out the pitchforks* oUo YOU SHALL BURRRRN



Saylor said:


> Oh gosh it's all over for me now, I'm in so much trouble.



gl friend
Be strong like the bamboo in a hurricane

- - - Post Merge - - -



MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Don't be watching TV at 7:30 tonight unless any other electronic devices you have are turned off.
> 
> Few, maybe none, will understand why I said this.



One of the times I'm glad I don't watch tv


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

This song is on my mind, because it is stuck in my head ._.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 31, 2014)

View attachment 72770
This picture is really adorable.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

I HAVE MY VERY OWN FRIDGE


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

starlark said:


> View attachment 72786



TRUE TRUE


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2014)

How am I gonna get the maximum amount of candy from those kids? Wait behind the Bush and Nick there buckets...maybe


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Whoa.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Are you okay?


Sorry, this is kinda late but I didn't see it until now andI'd feel bad if I didn't reply. I'm okay! I'll be in huge trouble tomorrow but I'm safe until then.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Whoa.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, no.  I hope everything goes okay for you, and if you need to talk, I'm always available. 

~~~

Did anybody else lose friends their senior year of high school? I feel like I chose the wrong people as friends, and I'm no longer overlooking things I normally would for the sake of keeping my friends. I guess I just really don't care what happens anymore.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh, no.  I hope everything goes okay for you, and if you need to talk, I'm always available.


I appreciate that.  Idk what'll happen but I could probably use someone to talk to after tomorrow I'd that's really okay.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 31, 2014)

IM AT A HALLOWEEN PARTY AND THERE'S A MIKU COSPLAYER
SHE'S HELLA GOOD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I appreciate that.  Idk what'll happen but I could probably use someone to talk to after tomorrow I'd that's really okay.



It's totally fine. I wouldn't offer if I didn't mean it. 

~~~

I carved a Hylian crest on a pumpkin and so far two kids have asked my mom about it. God bless these children.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeee get some toothpaste


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

matt said:


> How am I gonna get the maximum amount of candy from those kids? Wait behind the Bush and Nick there buckets...maybe



sounds like a plan.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it common to shoot fireworks on Halloween? Haha, people are making so much noise outside. (Not that I mind--it's rather festive, if anything :'D)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 31, 2014)

Uh, not really. It's probably gonna startle little kids.

So much pizza threads in Brewster's Cafe lately. People take their pizza seriously.


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Is it common to shoot fireworks on Halloween? Haha, people are making so much noise outside. (Not that I mind--it's rather festive, if anything :'D)



Someone was doing that near my house a couple hours ago too.  I don't remember fireworks being a Halloween thing but I guess it is now. lol


----------



## Beary (Nov 1, 2014)

SOMEONE GAVE ME A DARK CANDY


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

I kept reading about Skeleton war on Tumblr since 2 days ago. Then last night I had a very weird dream. I was on year 3216. Foods are low, especially water. Skeletons were the rulers of this world and apparently both male and female were separated between continents and currently in fued. That being said, a few days after, gay aliens are raiding the planet. And I woke up when I resisted and got shot in the head.


----------



## Beary (Nov 1, 2014)

I just realized the dark candy is gone
//dies


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

This is my 600th post~ Yayyy


----------



## Beary (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm close to 10,000 posts.
I MUST DO THIS ON MY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Trio4meo (Nov 1, 2014)

What does he see in me? Why can't ghibli movies be real? u.u I'm really stupid sometimes... mostly weird


----------



## starlark (Nov 1, 2014)

If you pardon the pun.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

I wonder who has a birthday this month on tbt I know...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Today was sure cold and boring around here.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Today was sure cold and boring around here.



It was almost 40 degrees Celsius yesterday... Gonna be the same today! Walk to the beach everyday!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

Quicksilver is so geeky & hot <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

I just woke up, and the first thing I did was clean the apartment, which took me about an hour. So thank you me, you're the best!


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

A friend of mine gave me a digital copy of the Fantasy Life game. Tried and played it but nope! Too many texts for me to read. So I gave up..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't wait to go shopping later!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2014)

I love being up after midnight ;


----------



## Naiad (Nov 2, 2014)

I LOVE EVERYTHING


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

I just ate a lot and now I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

Last night this girl said that anybody who has their nudes leaked online deserves it because it's out of their control once they send them anywhere. She also said that "there's this public information act that makes it legal" (her words, not mine), so it doesn't count as a violation of privacy or anything. I'm still thinking about it and kind of laughing, but it makes me kind of mad too.


----------



## starlark (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

thank you for sharing that with us :3


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

My dad scares me so much sometimes.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Hatched 3 shiny croagunk so far and none have the 5 perfect IVs I want damnit


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


>



Wow,I watched that yesterday before you posted...o-o


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


>



I'm not sure if I laughed harder at this than I'm supposed to.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> <insert video here>


That was actually a bit disappointing and overly cheesy :L


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

Omg I hate giving stuff away, I don't wanna do that anymore. I feel so bad for the people who don't get it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

I kind of want to reset my town, but I've had it since day one, and I think I'd be sad if I deleted it. But idk because I've been on a four month long break and started the game up today and felt no desire to play, really. I think I ruined it by plot resetting and stuff, and once I got into that, it wasn't as fun as the other games, even with the new updates. 

On the other hand, I'd want to save some stuff with people, but I'm not sure who I'd give it to. Idk if any of the people I talk to on here still play ACNL, and I wouldn't want to be a burden or an annoyance. 

I just wish I could find my copy of ACGC lol.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> On the other hand, I'd want to save some stuff with people, but I'm not sure who is give it to. Idk if any of the people I talk to on here still play ACNL, and I wouldn't want to be a burden or an annoyance.


You mean to hold your stuff for you?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You mean to hold your stuff for you?



Yeah, that's what I meant lol. I'm just kind of nervous about giving it to a random person in the WiFi board, even if they do have a good rating. 

Also, I just realized how many typos are in that post. Thanks autocorrect.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant lol. I'm just kind of nervous about giving it to a random person in the WiFi board, even if they do have a good rating.
> 
> Also, I just realized how many typos are in that post. Thanks autocorrect.


Haha well if that's what you decide to do, I'd be more than willing to hold your stuff for you if you'd need.


----------



## Beary (Nov 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Haha well if that's what you decide to do, I'd be more than willing to hold your stuff for you if you'd need.



I second this oUo


----------



## starlark (Nov 2, 2014)

crap, i just auditioned for a skyrim mod


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Haha well if that's what you decide to do, I'd be more than willing to hold your stuff for you if you'd need.





Beary said:


> I second this oUo



Wow, you guys are really kind! I think I'll definitely take you up on your offer, if it's still okay with you. In return, you can have your pick of the stuff that I don't want/ need anymore (including villagers, if I have any you want).


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wow, you guys are really kind! I think I'll definitely take you up on your offer, if it's still okay with you. In return, you can have your pick of the stuff that I don't want/ need anymore (including villagers, if I have any you want).


Just let me know, I can do it whenever you're ready.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm gaining followers on Pinterest like Jesus.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

It's Monday. I don't even have to explain what I am feeling right now


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel like mega man needs more games


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

A 4th shiny croagunk and still not getting the right IVs omg.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

I think I'm a point where I really need to tell someone about the stuff that's been going on or else I'll explode, but I also think it'd be really bothersome to do that so I probably won't.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

BASEMENT POSTING.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I think I'm a point where I really need to tell someone about the stuff that's been going on or else I'll explode, but I also think it'd be really bothersome to do that so I probably won't.



I feel like I say this so much that I'm probably bothering you, but you can talk to me if you want. If you don't feel comfortable talking to me, I really hope you talk to someone soon.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel like I say this so much that I'm probably bothering you, but you can talk to me if you want. If you don't feel comfortable talking to me, I really hope you talk to someone soon.


You're not bothering me at all, I always think about talking to you but then I get shy and change my mind cause I don't wanna burden you with anything. I'll actually send you a message later tonight once I'm home.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

I swear to god, King Kong's stop motion is so jittery.

But it's so amazing how they manage to accomplished all of that in the 30's.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 2, 2014)

I read Dipper Goes to Taco Bell

I still love fanfics but this is uh


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You're not bothering me at all, I always think about talking to you but then I get shy and change my mind cause I don't wanna burden you with anything. I'll actually send you a message later tonight once I'm home.



You can talk to me if you want,it's no burden!^-^


----------



## TomodachiJoshi (Nov 2, 2014)

I like dubstep

- - - Post Merge - - -

I animate stuff, obviously, by my tag.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

TomodachiJoshi said:


> I animate stuff, obviously, by my tag.


Man, I haven't used Flipnote Studio in a long time...

STILL WAITING ON FLIPNOTE STUDIO 3D NINTENDO


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> You can talk to me if you want,it's no burden!^-^


I'm not sure how I didn't see this before but thank you, that's very sweet of you.


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 2, 2014)

Puffy said:


> I read Dipper Goes to Taco Bell
> 
> I still love fanfics but this is uh



I read this a few days ago to :x I don't know what I expected, but it certainly wasn't what it was


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

I noticed, when you restart, they usually show "cute" villagers on the screen..


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I noticed, when you restart, they usually show "cute" villagers on the screen..



ikr, lolly was the one that popped up when I started my cycle town

she turned up in my campsite in my main town a few days later smh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I noticed, when you restart, they usually show "cute" villagers on the screen..



Yah, I noticed that too. Lolly was the first villager they showed on my screen. I figured it was probably coincidence, but who knows?


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yah, I noticed that too. Lolly was the first villager they showed on my screen. I figured it was probably coincidence, but who knows?



what's up with lolly? xD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> what's up with lolly? xD



Haha, what do you mean?


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha, what do you mean?



she just teases us with her catty form bounding around on the title screens xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Had to save this somewhere.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

smh at SyFy for showing such utter crud tv shows nowadays.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not going to school today nope.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 3, 2014)

Why isnt my university closed when all the schools in the area are?


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

mucking around with HPL level editor


*"ye hold on dear i'm just stuck"*


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

I just saw the Edge of Tomorrow. The hell, that movie is confusing as ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

people buy my red candy and dec birthstone already xD


----------



## Saylor (Nov 3, 2014)

I just realized that this girl I know looks very much like Taylor Swift, she's really pretty. o:


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish I was more artistically talented.


----------



## Beary (Nov 3, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> I wish I was more artistically talented.



I bet you are amazing. :3


ANYWAYS~
I hate
hate
hate
hate
hate
hate
long term projects


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 3, 2014)

How do you pronounce Code Geass? 
Is it Code Gay-Ass?
Code Geese??
????


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

Why did my social studies class smell like rotting flesh.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

I love chocolate!


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Why did my social studies class smell like rotting flesh.



check under the floorboards


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Why
I was dared to change my avatar, user title, and sig
I'm a guy, I shouldn't be doing this type of stuff
Save me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Why
> I was dared to change my avatar, user title, and sig
> I'm a guy, I shouldn't be doing this type of stuff
> Save me


You're a guy...?


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

waka flocka flame is so hot


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Last night I randomly dreamt I was married to WWE superstar Edge. It was awesome.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

i should be asleep but i'm not and i want pizza more than anything right now


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> i should be asleep but i'm not and i want pizza more than anything right now



then have the pizza


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

i'm going to have k.k. bossa played at my wedding


i wish


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> then have the pizza



but it's 1 am ;.;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> but it's 1 am ;.;


who cares? haha, your body will love that it will get what it needs and wants


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

why do i wake up this early ugh


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Huh, I woke up so early today.
And I have a day-off too...how odd...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

^the same lol

also where is this goddamn paper AGGHGHSFF


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't wanna do homework today ;_;


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Still can't stop thinking about that Edge dream! <3


----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2014)

I googled How to Get Away With Murder to look up the tv show; I hope no cops search my computer anytime soon.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I don't wanna do homework today ;_;



I feel your pain.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2014)

I really miss you! You were the only person in my life who's ever made me feel wanted and I'm beginning to feel very sad that you had to move away.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm becoming romantically frustrated.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 4, 2014)

I woke up late today, I woke up at 10:30am....


I hate when my dad rearranges the furniture, because it always ends up looking horrible then before. Seriously, just leave this job to my mom.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 5, 2014)

i CAN'T FIND THAT THREAD HERE WHERE PEOP- crap

I can't find that thread where people c/p whatever is on their c/p. Also, I have no idea how much swearing is ok here cos I see many people swear and it's A ok but I'm pretty sure when I swore my post was removed.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

Stop sending me to advanced settings every time I edit a post, jeez!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Stop sending me to advanced settings every time I edit a post, jeez!



I GET THAT TOO SOMETIMES


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so mean omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

wow thank you settings for hiding invisible mode for me for that time :U


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do people have to fall for people who don't treat them well :c


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Why do people have to fall for people who don't treat them well :c


Psychologically speaking, it's often because of people feeling insecure about themselves and thinking they deserve the bad treatment. They fell in love and see it as a good thing that their love is reciprocated - the bad treatment that comes afterwards is seen by them as a sort of punishment, meaning that they don't see the person they're in a relationship doing anything wrong by treating them badly, but rather think that they did something wrong and it's their own fault.

It's destructive for sure but they would rather live in a relationship that they remember made them happy when it started than lose the person they care so much for. Even when you tell them it's not their fault that they're being mistreated, they'll still think that they're the ones that need to improve, not their significant other.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

tomatoes should be banned in food when they are just cut down fresh into stuff. ketchup and soup i can eat but the veggie in general blech


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm hungry for breakfast nom nom nom


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Psychologically speaking, it's often because of people feeling insecure about themselves and thinking they deserve the bad treatment. They fell in love and see it as a good thing that their love is reciprocated - the bad treatment that comes afterwards is seen by them as a sort of punishment, meaning that they don't see the person they're in a relationship doing anything wrong by treating them badly, but rather think that they did something wrong and it's their own fault.
> 
> It's destructive for sure but they would rather live in a relationship that they remember made them happy when it started than lose the person they care so much for. Even when you tell them it's not their fault that they're being mistreated, they'll still think that they're the ones that need to improve, not their significant other.


Oh whoa, I wasn't actually expecting anyone to answer that. I appreciate your response very much, it makes a lot of sense. Thank you.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

My parents gave me a bunch of stickers and I was planning on giving them to my friends and saying, "Here's a sticker for you!" and the sticker says "Happy Birthday!" on it. Or I can give them one of each four stickers in this order:

"Happy Birthday! Don't forget Dr. Visit Meeting."


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish I could just be smart naturally


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Why is the Argos website so utterly crap!?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

This girl is messing with my head I swear. I need to be kicked before I make a bad decision.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Steam fix your typing issues please o____o


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

I literally can't stop laughing at THIS! Stop what you're doing and go and read it omgggggg


----------



## starlark (Nov 6, 2014)

i wish i was in miss saigon


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

I think I just found my new profession.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

EV training my pokes <3


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

I love how my school's band room is right next to the art room... it's so cool listening to them play while I draw. :>


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Caught a shiny bellsprout whilst ev training, realised it's the first wild shiny I've seen in ages actually.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been so bored all evening.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

I was going to type something here, but I forgot because I was distracted for literally only one second. Sigh..


----------



## Aradai (Nov 6, 2014)

found a new band and im lovin it


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

I have to do Student council homework and UGH I'M JUST NOT IN THE MOOD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a lot of makeup homework from missing school yesterday, and I'm too lazy to finish it all x3. Looks I'll be busy in Study Hall xD


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

Never mind it's probably no big deal.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Never mind it's probably no big deal.



You okay?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

i want a pizza right now


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> You okay?


I will be, thank you very much for asking.


----------



## Beary (Nov 6, 2014)

I
hate
BOOK REPORTS
especially when someone coughs every 5 seconds
and I'm completely focused on readying myself for the next one
my sister says I'm a closet ADHD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

E-cigarettes are disgusting. I feel like I can't escape them since these group of boys in my Geometry class inhales it, they all share one E-cigarrete, which is also disgusting. And someone close to me also does it. I hate it.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 7, 2014)

Im thinking of a random number between 1 and 50


----------



## Saylor (Nov 7, 2014)

Nightray said:


> Im thinking of a random number between 1 and 50


11

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tonight's gonna be an all-nighter.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

It's pouring with rain and I want to stay in and snuggle my 3ft cuddly shark whilst watching Pokemon. But, grown-up real life awaits, sigh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope I don't have to poke around with the kitchen pipes today..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 7, 2014)

I dropped my phone in the toilet last night. I really hope it'll be okay (before anybody asks/ suggests, I put it in a bag of rice since that's apparently the magic cure).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 7, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet last night. I really hope it'll be okay (before anybody asks/ suggests, I put it in a bag of rice since that's apparently the magic cure).


Did it work? o:


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank eff it's Friday! *throws alarm clock out the window* hello Saturday morning lie-in ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

I need to gift someone the orange I bought in shop since I got gifted another. hm


----------



## starlark (Nov 7, 2014)

i left my friend and my boyfriend in a skype call and muted my mic, they think i'm doing some chores but i'm listening to everything they're saying :L


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's Saturday woot woot but I have exams next week... Oh no


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> i left my friend and my boyfriend in a skype call and muted my mic, they think i'm doing some chores but i'm listening to everything they're saying :L



LOL irl. Haha, hope you don't get into trouble


----------



## starlark (Nov 7, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> LOL irl. Haha, hope you don't get into trouble



nah, it was fine xD she's older than us so it was a little awkward and she was just asking about school and stuff
but it was really funny listening to them, she thinks it's sweet we're in a relationship x)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

saturday tomorrow and nothing to do lel.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> saturday tomorrow and nothing to do lel.



Whaaaat! Go shopping


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> nah, it was fine xD she's older than us so it was a little awkward and she was just asking about school and stuff
> but it was really funny listening to them, she thinks it's sweet we're in a relationship x)



<3 aww that is sweet. I like playing harmless tricks on my friends too haha, life is boring otherwise


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Whaaaat! Go shopping


Can't really a bit short on money atm :/ And I need to save for a few games..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Can't really a bit short on money atm :/ And I need to save for a few games..



What games do you plan to get?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Long story short, I had a 2 day week at school this week, and I only missed school one of those days, the rest were off. xD


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Ugh, I feel like a paperbag.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> What games do you plan to get?



Two of the Hyperdimension Neptunia games but I want to order the Famitsu DX packs from Japan.. so yeah


----------



## Saylor (Nov 7, 2014)

Whenever I skip my math class and hang out in the cafeteria the same group of girls always comes and sits with me, and now I really wish I just had that hour off because I'm kinda starting to like them.

Not like, romantically, but yeah.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

Uhm,
I have restarted AC:NL 6 times, I've had it for a little less than a year.
This is the first time I didn't have Anicotti as a villager.
And I also like Sushi, but hate salmon. And raw salmon. Ewwwww.


----------



## Beary (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm crashing after some random euphoria.
I hate my life.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

today was a sad day. now who wants to spend the rest of their life in the fetal position with me?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm crashing after some random euphoria.
> I hate my life.


That's happened to me, too, and it's not fun. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 7, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Did it work? o:



Idk yet. :/ I'm leaving it in for at least 48 hours, so I have to wait until 9 tomorrow before I can see. I think it'll probably be okay though?? It was working pretty well after I fished it out; it was just glitching a little when I would touch the screen, but that wasn't very frequent.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 7, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Idk yet. :/ I'm leaving it in for at least 48 hours, so I have to wait until 9 tomorrow before I can see. I think it'll probably be okay though?? It was working pretty well after I fished it out; it was just glitching a little when I would touch the screen, but that wasn't very frequent.


That's good! Someone once poured soda on mine and it acted the exact same way as you described but it went pretty much back to normal the next day, so hopefully yours is the same way.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 7, 2014)

wirt is my fictional husband

i missed school today :^)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 7, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That's good! Someone once poured soda on mine and it acted the exact same way as you described but it went pretty much back to normal the next day, so hopefully yours is the same way.



Oh, that makes me happy to know lol. Hopefully it'll be fine, and I guess the rice is just an added precaution.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey hey guys...

Can we talk about this for 5 minutes?




Thank you for your time.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, a lot happens when you aren't online for almost a day. It must be weird to come back after you get unbanned.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Last night was fun ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Last night was fun ^_^



Hah, sure was. I enjoyed both the pizza and debate threads ^_^


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Hah, sure was. I enjoyed both the pizza and debate threads ^_^



Ahhh I'm always asleep when exciting things happen! Although I caught up with it all this morning in Brewster's. Soooo pizza and politics..what a firey combination, lol. Fortunately I didn't miss an evening of Basement word-play with a hot TBTer last night, that was pretty awesome for a Friday night staying in ^_^ ps. congrats on 6k posts!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah. I like debating whether it gets to fiery or not.  The pizza threads was a nice break in-between 

And thanks.  c:

And I want a peach but these inflated collectibles. :c


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Totally agree, I'm all for educated and open-minded discussions, but sometimes it gets a bit much. Pizza threads are a good cool-off topic lol.

Aww I want a peach too! Only because it's my town fruit, but I'm not paying so much for one seriously. I'd rather try and get lucky with a restock, or trade for one. Maybe we can get lucky in when they post the next Bell Direct ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Totally agree, I'm all for educated and open-minded discussions, but sometimes it gets a bit much. Pizza threads are a good cool-off topic lol.
> 
> Aww I want a peach too! Only because it's my town fruit, but I'm not paying so much for one seriously. I'd rather try and get lucky with a restock, or trade for one. Maybe we can get lucky in when they post the next Bell Direct ^_^



Yeah..think most of the time it was pretty civil though.

They are indeed.

Same here but I never seem to be on for them nor do I actually buy one since people are abusing the shop so much.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah..think most of the time it was pretty civil though.
> 
> They are indeed.
> 
> Same here but I never seem to be on for them nor do I actually buy one since people are abusing the shop so much.



It's always funny to see you type normal on threads because you used to just say a few words when you talked to me, lolol. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> It's always funny to see you type normal on threads because you used to just say a few words when you talked to me, lolol. xD



If you mean the Ask Ty thread I wrote like that to mess with the whole concept and because I know your sense of humor


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> If you mean the Ask Ty thread I wrote like that to mess with the whole concept and because I know your sense of humor



No no, not that, I know you were messing around xD. I mean back when you used to creep me out by constantly saying the same thing. It's fine if you don't remember tho, it was a long time ago x3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> No no, not that, I know you were messing around xD. I mean back when you used to creep me out by constantly saying the same thing. It's fine if you don't remember tho, it was a long time ago x3



OH

I REMEMBER

well those were the day my friend


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

I like oven pizza over restaurant pizza :s Restaurant pizza is so thick messy and doughy ewgh :s Am I missing out on some good pizza experiences or what


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> OH
> 
> I REMEMBER
> 
> well those were the day my friend



Yesh they were x'3.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> Yesh they were x'3.



<3 haha think i creeped you steam as well


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> <3 haha think i creeped you steam as well


Probz, I forget if you did x3. But honestly, when I was gone from TBT for months, you were one of the few people I always remembered if TBT came to mind ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> Probz, I forget if you did x3. But honestly, when I was gone from TBT for months, you were one of the few people I always remembered if TBT came to mind ;w;



Yeah, I don't think you are on too often but yes I did xP

Aww, that's sweet <3 I wonder where you went, hm..

Anyways I have to pretty soon so have an awesome day


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, I don't think you are on too often but yes I did xP
> 
> Aww, that's sweet <3 I wonder where you went, hm..
> 
> Anyways I have to pretty soon so have an awesome day



Ah, alright! I hope you have an awesome day too, and I'll see ya later =D


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

My mom said she wasn't gonna have anything to do with me anymore and yet she's searching through my phone and stuff. What gives


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 8, 2014)

Anybody?
Oh..OK.. :C


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Anybody?
> Oh..OK.. :C



Anybody what?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 8, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> wirt is my fictional husband
> 
> i missed school today :^)



WIRT BELONGS TO SARA.

Just kidding, Happy Halloween.

You can have him. 

Actually...no! *steals*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

I hope I get the house to myself today. I just want peace and quiet.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

It's cloudy outside and it looks like it's gonna rain. I'm also sore on my shoulders and legs but I feel like I wanna do something today xP.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Having a mutual crush...what's that like?


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Having a mutual crush...what's that like?



very frustrating, i've been there

it's like "yeah i fancy you" and "yeah i fancy you" but I'm not able to say it out louuuud


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> very frustrating, i've been there
> 
> it's like "yeah i fancy you" and "yeah i fancy you" but I'm not able to say it out louuuud


That doessound quite frustrating haha. Although tbh if I knrw for sure that someone liked me back then I'd totally be able to tell them my feelings, my problem is just that I always fall for people who won't like me back, or at least I don't think they would.


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That does sound quite frustrating haha. Although tbh if I knrw for sure that someone liked me back then I'd totally be able to tell them my feelings, my problem is just that I always fall for people who won't like me back, or at least I don't think they would.



Aw man, it's a pain if you're both really shy xD But it worked out good for me. Seems you're confident enough


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shy people?


Shy people are MY people.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> my problem is just that I always fall for people who won't like me back, or at least I don't think they would.



I feel this in my bones.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel this in my bones.



It's knocking at my window.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> It's knocking at my window.



Ahaha, I love that song (and Tegan and Sara lol).


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> It's knocking at my window.



Its slowly letting me go
And I know this feeling oh so
I feel it in my bones.

I do too


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> Aw man, it's a pain if you're both really shy xD But it worked out good for me. Seems you're confident enough


Well I'm glad it worked our for you.  And maybe, I'm trying to be more confident but kinda struggling with it haha, but we'll see what happens.

Also I like you guys' taste in music ^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I scratched my eye and now it's red. I hate life. Send me to hell.


It sure is chilly tonight.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

Think I may have made a bit of prat of myself last night, lol. Oh well.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm too tired wtf I just had a lot of coffee :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have to go shopping with my sis for her grad dress.

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH

Hopefully she has to work. My male self wont be able to take it, I utterly despise shopping.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't believe Azealia Banks finally released Broke With Expensive Taste lmao.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Look at the little baby! Now look at the big baby!

wah


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't know whether to laugh or to vomit


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

I want cheese


----------



## Nightray (Nov 9, 2014)

I miss playing AC: Cityfolk :<


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Omfg "what's bothering you?" Thread was closed.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Did everybody brigading Brewtser's Cafe forget about this thread, or


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

The spam threads were pretty great until a person spammed them and made like 5 of them
Guys the mods are probably tired of that charade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also made it on the top posters of the day! I'm #10.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

All that aside, spamming the What's Bothering You? thread? Just...too far. :'(


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 9, 2014)

I was standing around a movie set for a movie my school is making for almost 5 hours, I didn't sit for even a single second during that 5 hours, my feet hurt. But, I got to be the person with the slate that was like "TAKE 94503920!!!" so, that was freaking awesome. haha


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish school was cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2014)

"Hey, I can remove tags in topics I originally started." Huu-rah!


----------



## Naiad (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm so lonely that I get possessive of those who are nice to me.

hahaha

wow I'm a piece of trash
my heart hurts


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I'm so lonely that I get possessive of those who are nice to me.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> ...



You are human.
Maybe that doesn`t make it right, but you are aware of it and appearently a kind enough person to consider what it does to other people. 
No reason to be so harsh on yourself if you ask me.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 10, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> You are human.
> Maybe that doesn`t make it right, but you are aware of it and appearently a kind enough person to consider what it does to other people.
> No reason to be so harsh on yourself if you ask me.



I just- I have no idea how you did that.
Not going to lie, I cried when I read this, I don't even know why. Thank you.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

Spoiler:  kindaaaa nsfw/gross



my friend just got asked to star in a porn movie (they turned it down thank god) so I just spent 20 minutes finding them an extremely nsfw game grumps fanfic that would be right i'm awful trash oops


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2014)

digimon digital monsters digimon are the champions


----------



## Alyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Trauma Center is my life


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

Day off work: housework done, laundry done, grocery shopping done. HELLLLOOOOOO POKEMON!!!! <3<3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 10, 2014)

Zane said:


> digimon digital monsters digimon are the champions



Yay, another person who watches Digimon!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

To talk or not to talk


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm eating croutons that are way too hard and it feels like I'm about to crack a tooth. Why am I eating croutons anyway, it's 2 in the freaking morning and I have school.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Why.....why damn feelings


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

i wish a certain someone would text me. 



Alyx said:


> Trauma Center is my life



i LOVE Trauma Center! i can't wait for the new one.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

I should seriously go wash my face and get dressed and eat but here I am listening to random acid stuff and writing here


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2014)

I am so lost.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

why why not me.... -_-


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

I hope I get 90% or above in my maths exam.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I hope I get 90% or above in my maths exam.


Good luck.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Good luck.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thankyou x2 !!!  <3


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 10, 2014)

I really want a car... and my drivers license, which I hope to get sometime this month.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 10, 2014)

You nuggets are tasty and all but please don't remind me of what you're made of. No but srs 2 of my nuggets had bones in em, one had like a mini spine wtf :lll


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

why cant i find this stupid album ugh


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 10, 2014)

I sent my friend her birthday package in the mail. I hope she gets it soon because I'm excited to see her reaction!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 10, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I sent my friend her birthday package in the mail. I hope she gets it soon because I'm excited to see her reaction!



This is really cute!

Speaking of birthdays, my mom's is tomorrow, so I just baked her cake. Gonna go make the frosting soon.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 10, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> This is really cute!
> 
> Speaking of birthdays, my mom's is tomorrow, so I just baked her cake. Gonna go make the frosting soon.



We've been online best friends for, like, 3 years and have exchanged birthday presents the past two years. It's awesome because both of our birthdays are in November and just knowing you're getting something from someone across the country is really cool.

Also, happy (early) birthday to your mom


----------



## Naiad (Nov 10, 2014)

when bae says he'll date you in his dreams but not irl


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> when bae says he'll date you in his dreams but not irl


You wanna date bae?...


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

the neck deep/real friends concert is sold out............. rip me ;w;


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so haapppppyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably seeing an old friend of our on friday, hoorays.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> when bae says he'll date you in his dreams but not irl



Tell me about the poop, I did not know they had a life. But then again worm diseases are known to live in poop.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 11, 2014)

^ wat


taylor swift music does not go well with playing tomb raider


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> ^ wat
> 
> 
> taylor swift music does not go well with playing tomb raider


poop.

well i can imagine lmao

Grateful Dead goes well with Skyrim, though


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

I love Pokemon. That is all.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 11, 2014)

Theres nothing wrong with eating a candy bar with your breakfast. I am an adult.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Theres nothing wrong with eating a candy bar with your breakfast. I am an adult.


Amen, or lunch for that matter.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Amen, or lunch for that matter.



I just had applepie for dinner!
Slightly dedadent but deliciously tasty.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

I just had a 13 hour sleep and I feel refreshed.


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

The saga continues!

Left my boyfriend and my friend in a Skype call together again this time, except I genuinely was afk.
When I came back the chat was full of book titles.
Never leave a librarian alone with your best friend, moral of the story.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I just had applepie for dinner!
> Slightly dedadent but deliciously tasty.


I had coffee and saffron buns for lunch, so yeah x)


----------



## Cudon (Nov 11, 2014)

MGS 5 looks so cooolllll *Drools*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I just had a 13 hour sleep and I feel refreshed.



how did you feel when you woke up?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> how did you feel when you woke up?



I felt weird because it felt like I missed so much things to do, but I woke up feeling refreshed though.


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

I ran errands for my sister because of her ''internal'' problem.And she gave me 15 bucks.I bought 5 donuts which equaled 3.60$,limeade and sugar cookies for 5.80$ and then I wanted pringles but I felt hot and horrible so I didn't qqqq.#Tired.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Had a shiny day today and found one in a friend safari, and hatched one for a trade. That's probably all my luck used up for the next month lol. Got some nice trades done with some awesome people, and now to go to bed and sleep off the excitement before work, and real life sigh sigh sigh.


----------



## maepay123 (Nov 11, 2014)

Who was the first person to milk a cow
And 
What were they doing

Also, what if you didn't have a belly button? 
I think about these questions a lot


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2014)

Just realized my school library has the next two or so Vizbig editions of Inuyasha, so I don't have to start reading it on the computer just yet. B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just checked, and they have the next 6!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 11, 2014)

Almost Dragon Age time..........


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2014)

I should probably work on college apps instead of ****ing around reading manga lmao.


----------



## heichou (Nov 11, 2014)

i have band practice tomorrow.................. early in the morning. dang


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

I wish my hip wasn't hurting so much what did I do to deserve this hell


----------



## Cudon (Nov 11, 2014)

Why is my cat obsessed with anything I eat? Eat a yoghurt, she licks the remains. Eat a croissant or any other pastry, she demands a piece. Silly cat


----------



## Saylor (Nov 11, 2014)

Omg I forgot there was school tomorrow and I really don't wanna miss another day and get even more behind than I already am. Please keep the snow coming so maybe possibly by some miracle it could be canceled.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

After emailing the nsfw reader x danny fanfic to my friend he responding hell yeah in all caps

not because of the fanfic. it was because his sister came back from japan.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

It's 2019 in my cycling town


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I did very well on my english exam


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

I have no patience right now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have no patience right now.



why not


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> why not



I don't know, the past few hours I'm getting irritated because I've been having to wait (like waiting for dinner, etc.).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I don't know, the past few hours I'm getting irritated because I've been having to wait (like waiting for dinner, etc.).



Im having dinner right now... Why don't you just eat while waiting? C:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Im having dinner right now... Why don't you just eat while waiting? C:



Oh, I actually ate a few hours ago, but I was just getting irritated while waiting for dinner lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Oh, I actually ate a few hours ago, but I was just getting irritated while waiting for dinner lol.



Yeah. Thats annoying D;


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 12, 2014)

PCOS sucks...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Legion Josh dude whoever you are


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> PCOS sucks...



Yeah... ):


----------



## Saylor (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never really been superstitious but lately I've been watching the clock for it to turn 11:11 so I can make a certain wish. I get genuinely upset if I miss it haha.


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2014)

start typing a message to someone

stop, close out of the window without sending it 

think about ur life

repeat


----------



## Naiad (Nov 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> start typing a message to someone
> 
> stop, close out of the window without sending it
> 
> ...



me everyday

When you're typing 'panromantic' and it autocorrects to 'panoramic'.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 13, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Yeah... ):



If you're in the same boat, I'm so sorry. :/


(Also, today's the first time I told someone about what happened to me and what I'm going through without having a full anxiety attack. Can I pretend this is progress to getting better or...?)


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2014)

Ughh, don't you hate when you eat fizzy sweets and then your tounge hurts D:


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

I wish you at least tried to sound happy to hear from me...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

why do i wake up so early  :/


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

My Mum came over yesterday afternoon for tea, and she told me she'd been given a big pay rise, and that I could pick anything I wanted for Christmas (I'm 29 years old..). So this morning I've been looking online at stereo speakers docking thing for my phone, but tbh, I'm just really happy for her and want her to enjoy her bonus and enjoy life, all I need for Christmas is a tin of Quality Streets and lots of crackers to pull, lol ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

I want a Grateful dead t-shirt now.. lol


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

I love chocolate


----------



## Saylor (Nov 13, 2014)

I just heard the most adorable accent ever oh my


----------



## Naiad (Nov 14, 2014)

I fell asleep in math rip


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 14, 2014)

I feel like crying ugh I hate today.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope I'm able to donate blood tomorrow cause I was prepared for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I feel like crying ugh I hate today.


 Feel better.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

I was trying to say dilly-daddle to my friend and I said everything other that that. Daddle dilly, Laddle lilly, and at one point I said diddly dongs. Well uh


----------



## Saylor (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope whoever said that the best things in life are worth waiting for was right.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

HOLY SHIH TZU, KILLER QUEEN PLOT TWIST SJDKHAFKA;jdhsfjfdskgjkla


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 15, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



When ever I read ideas for the new Animal Crossing, I get so irked when someone says "I want a list of villagers to choose from to live in my town." I seriously can't stand when people say they really want this, what a stupid idea.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

Flash player go suck a duck.


----------



## Beary (Nov 15, 2014)

Loooooovveeee


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

Did Marina just say "my body is ready"?


Okay


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 15, 2014)

*psa!!* the frick frackin little mermaid 2 is coming on I want to cry I've been trying to find this stupid movie for 4 years omfg. this better be fricken amazing and change my entire life or i've lived this far for nothing :,)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never heard of Mystery Skulls before today, but I really like their song Ghost and the music video for it. I'll have to check out some more of their stuff.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)

I just bought an ocarina on a whim without even thinking and I'm gonna get in so much trouble but it's totally worth it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Just realized there are no pizza threads anymore. Woops jinxed it.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Uh oh, deviantART's broken.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wondering if the new Mega Flygon image that's floating around is real or not


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Just wondering if the new Mega Flygon image that's floating around is real or not



I hope it's real as well.

I really want Mega Flygon to become a thing.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I hope it's real as well.
> 
> I really want Mega Flygon to become a thing.



I agree with thisssss! Last weekend I transferred by badass Flygon to X and Y ready for action. Also *coughMegaLickilickycough*


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2014)

I've got a golden ticket, I've got a golden twinkle in my eye ♪


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> I've got a golden ticket, I've got a golden twinkle in my eye ♪



I'm singing that too!! haha. I also kind of want to watch it now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

dear internet lag

go suck a duck


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Why aren't there more biscuits in my life?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

I better win a Pok?ball now 100 bells is a lot sometimes lol.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 16, 2014)

@_@


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

I know you like it.. show it :/


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I know you like it.. show it :/



If you bring Ariana Grande into this godforsaken thread again I will knife you.


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

i nEED A PokEBALL iN MY LiFE


should i sell a red candy for some bells bcuz i literally have 5


----------



## Koloh (Nov 16, 2014)

if you drop a bar of soap on the floor, is the soap dirty or the floor clean?


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Koloh said:


> if you drop a bar of soap on the floor, is the soap dirty or the floor clean?



Neither. The floor is never clean, regardless of how often you "clean" it, and if the soap was dry germs wouldn't transfer as easily anyway.
I could be completely wrong, I'm just sounding like an arse to mess with ya.


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 16, 2014)

Should I go skydiving in an attempt to see Rayquaza? Or should I go to the Pokemon Center and catch Nurse Joy in a Pokeball?


----------



## Beary (Nov 16, 2014)

http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/77683/7768276_350.png?mtime=VGcq_wACrfA


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Today's a weird day on TBT.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

I need to cut my hair....


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIfFqkNtrTs


----------



## Cudon (Nov 16, 2014)

I regret buying Fantasy Life... It's so mediocre


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm so bummed EU gets ORAS later than everywhere ugh


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

this is such a beautiful song, idk why half the saigon fandom is screaming about the changes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> I'm so bummed EU gets ORAS later than everywhere ugh



I thought they get it the same day as everyone else.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I thought they get it the same day as everyone else.



Nope  EU is 28th November ddnvdovdsvrjevgnerjvrnf grrrr


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish procrastination didn't feel so damn good...


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

I just watched Boku no Pico again even though I already did a few years ago. I feel so disgusted with myself and feel like I'm going to barf


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 16, 2014)

Watching how fast the "would you date the person above you?" thread goes made me think "we are all thirsty".


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2014)

Today is just not my day and I wanna sleep it all away.

Edit: hey, that rhymed!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler:  I have a friend crush!!! (and this is dumb)



I can't tell if you want to be my friend or not (and I want to be yours so bad), so I'm just here. Chilling. And waiting for you to maybe talk to me.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Spoiler:  I have a friend crush!!! (and this is dumb)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if you want to be my friend or not (and I want to be yours so bad), so I'm just here. Chilling. And waiting for you to maybe talk to me.


I see I'm not the only one who calls them friend crushes. B) I have one of those, too.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

I feel like my weekends been ruined...


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel like my weekends been ruined...



Why?


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel like my weekends been ruined...



I saw your signature and I loved it  xD!!!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 17, 2014)

Got another cold, weather rubbish, everything rubbish, chores done even though dying, tea and Pokemon pls <3


----------



## Margot (Nov 17, 2014)

What's the point of anything


----------



## starlark (Nov 17, 2014)

i wish i was the phantom


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

imagine how is touch the sky


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 17, 2014)

Why do girls feel the need to wear tights as pants, I am so tired of seeing their underwear when I'm just trying to walk to class and enjoy my music. ^^;;;


----------



## Cudon (Nov 17, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> Why do girls feel the need to wear tights as pants, I am so tired of seeing their underwear when I'm just trying to walk to class and enjoy my music. ^^;;;



Cuz it's ~sexyyy~ Idk


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Cuz it's ~sexyyy~ Idk



No it's not. It's actually very gross....and it really disturbs my thought process. I just feel like shoving a pair of pants in their direction and telling them their underwear is showing.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

i have to pee


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

I laugh every time I see that "all I did this year was get gayer" post because I'm pretty sure I got straighter. Idk what I am anymore lmao.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

han is rly weird


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> No it's not. It's actually very gross....and it really disturbs my thought process. I just feel like shoving a pair of pants in their direction and telling them their underwear is showing.


Schools are planning to ban leggings and short shorts. could that give you some hope for this world?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

my throat ticklessssssssssss


----------



## Beary (Nov 17, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> my throat ticklessssssssssss



that combined with your signature gif just made me die from laughter
kudos, good sir


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> Why do girls feel the need to wear tights as pants, I am so tired of seeing their underwear when I'm just trying to walk to class and enjoy my music. ^^;;;



if she got the booty then its k


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah you're breaking my heart. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

Mom please stop being such a douche.

He's nice and it's not like a screw every guy I meet goddamnit.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

Anime OR manga sexualization is wrong in some cases.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

i should make a game
[tries to make 5 at once]
[fails]
...
...
...
i should make a game


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

Idk what's up with me lately.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh my god

I haven't seen this girl since when we went to homecoming together freshman year, but I saw her today and she literally took my breath away for a second she looked so gorgeous. o:


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Tumblr stop breaking.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tumblr's still broken, it's probably my browser.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

I know you were trying to help, love...
But you just made me obsess more and cry.


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

My 5 pg essay is a piece of bs.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

Radda said:


> My 5 pg essay is a piece of bs.



What's your's on? I'm writing a paper for photography.


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> What's your's on? I'm writing a paper for photography.



Snakes qqq and that sounds much worst ;-;.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

Radda said:


> Snakes qqq and that sounds much worst ;-;.



Aw, snakes are cute!


Spoiler







And it's not too bad. I just don't want to do it... I have so many papers due.


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Aw, snakes are cute!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I'm very glad you understand!And thank you they are very cute 8)


----------



## Saylor (Nov 18, 2014)

I wish I could sleep and just not wake up, at least not for a long while.


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 18, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I wish I could sleep and just not wake up, at least not for a long while.



Want this aswell.... Can't go to sleep yet though, as I have a meeting.... A meeting that i'm waiting for!

SOO BOORREEDD!!


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm cold. I _really_ need to finish some commissions today. 
I will miss my husband when he's gone to his classes but that means I can curl up and have the whole bed to myself. >3c


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

Missed my chance...
Now I can't do anything... Again.
I'm sorry, baby.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 18, 2014)

Mentlegen said:


> Want this aswell.... Can't go to sleep yet though, as I have a meeting.... A meeting that i'm waiting for!
> 
> SOO BOORREEDD!!


Good luck with your meeting lol
I hope you get to sleep soon.


----------



## SmashNess (Nov 18, 2014)

Goose


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 18, 2014)

tokyo ghoul: re



Spoiler



i'm still mad that kaneki is ""dead"" but i mean as long as haise and kaneki are the same person that's okay i guess (still mad tho)...I JUST MISS TOUKA


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 18, 2014)

I have to remind myself to get my earphones back since I let someone borrow it and they forgot to give it back. This is exactly why I don't let people borrow my stuff.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so determined to do well on my chem test Thursday omg. Getting a good grade would be such a great birthday present.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm really happy


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm really hungry


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh my. All top 5 bumped thread is by one person. Is she in the close timezone as mine?
Oh and I don't want to cook Rahmen.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Oh my. All top 5 bumped thread is by one person. Is she in the close timezone as mine?
> Oh and I don't want to cook Rahmen.



Lol, I'm in Europe (England), so it's usually a bit quiet when I post on TBT!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

f

m

l

too much


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

Gaaah, I'm doing a theme about "sentimental" things or things that have changed with time yet I cannot find any relating artists _anywhere!_ Why is it so hard to find artists who go by a certain theme? :I


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2014)

Thinking about doing an opinion story on Froot, but I don't think I can do it without mentioning its blatantly sexual meaning.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

my supervisor is a twit


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

well the lady at the liquor store was nice haha i hardly believe she thought i was 20+ though hhaha.


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope tomorrows Tonbridge to Tonbridge RHTT is going to be 20901 and 20905 otherwise I will get mad


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Mom,,, mom just ...stfu you make me laugh too hard


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

No cinnamon buns arent currency...not yet anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought they were....


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

whos selling hoovers in the Villager trading plaza...Whos distributing Dehumidifiers on the TBT marketplace?...
Its time to reveal who you think is the weakest link...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

DUN DUN DUN

neopets are way too lag rn


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 19, 2014)

Apparently being corrected by somebody warrants having a thread removed from the forums entirely.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Apparently being corrected by somebody warrants having a thread removed from the forums entirely.



Wait what haha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

mini-modding?


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 19, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wait what haha





Noiru said:


> mini-modding?


I have no idea why. I just corrected them on something, the thread is gone entirely now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Lol..that sounds weird


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm tired of being friends with people who make me feel bad.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

you can catch flies with honey, but you can catch more honeys being fly


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Lol..that sounds weird



LOL U TOO


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

I think I know you..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> I think I know you..



I don't know you D; OH NO NOW I DO


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Bahaha..creamcheese ain't it


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't checked my grades for two months and I'm afraid.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm getting grades tomorrow on the finals paper I don't want them.. Just that I passed </3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I passed my chem test!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: I can't believe I'm 18.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I'm getting grades tomorrow on the finals paper I don't want them.. Just that I passed </3


I hope I pass as well haha, good luck with your grades!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hope I pass as well haha, good luck with your grades!



Yeah. My word messed up when I turned it in so :/ thanks!


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 20, 2014)

My cat is sitting next to me and keeps batting at my screen, he's trying to catch my mouse cursor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

I really want to eat some pasta~


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Why is your avatar holding a spoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

umm. mom stop it


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Why is your avatar holding a spoon?






Because...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

My mom might let me get an industrial but I'm not sure if I should get it. I've done more research on it, and some people say it can grow out of your ear and other weird things. I might just stick with a regular cartilage piercing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, so I just changed my avatar about 20 times, then felt like nothing was right so went back to the one I started with.

Well done me.


----------



## starlark (Nov 20, 2014)

crap, i still have earrings in?


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh no..


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

Somehow I managed to tear the new tights I bought without even getting a chance to try them on first. That was fast.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't trust these stairs because they're always up to something.


----------



## starlark (Nov 20, 2014)

*O*h
*N*o.
*I*
*S*houldn't.
*I*
*O*h
*N*o.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

7 Ate 9


----------



## Adventure9 (Nov 20, 2014)

1401th post!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

We'd make really great friends I swear.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> We'd make really great friends I swear.



I feel you. 

Why not try telling them? It's hard, but usually they want to be friends too (that happened with this girl in my section and now we're so close that people nominated is for the "attached at the hip" superlative for our band). At least, that's what I've noticed.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 20, 2014)

starlark said:


> *O*h
> *N*o.
> *I*
> *S*houldn't.
> ...


THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU *shakes cross vigorously*


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel you.
> 
> Why not try telling them? It's hard, but usually they want to be friends too (that happened with this girl in my section and now we're so close that people nominated is for the "attached at the hip" superlative for our band). At least, that's what I've noticed.


I want to so bad but I don't think I ever could. :c There are a few people I wanna be friends with but I don't know what I'd say to any of them cause it's either someone I've already talked to a bit and I feel like it'd be weird to say anything at that point, or it's someone that I just admire how cool they are from afar and I know there's no way they'd wanna be my friend back.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I want to so bad but I don't think I ever could. :c There are a few people I wanna be friends with but I don't know what I'd say to any of them cause it's either someone I've already talked to a bit and I feel like it'd be weird to say anything at that point, or it's someone that I just admire how cool they are from afar and I know there's no way they'd wanna be my friend back.



I guess you just kind of become friends with someone after talking to them so much? Like we talk a fair amount, so I kind of like to you as a friend, if not a good acquaintance. 

I think there's always a certain phase of friendship that you have to get past before things don't feel awkward, though, so maybe that's what you're experiencing with them. They probably do consider you a friend, but a lot of people never really say "I'm your friend" IRL, you know?

As far as the others go, idk how to help. You could try to initiate conversations with them to see if you have anything in common, but that may be all you can do.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I guess you just kind of become friends with someone after talking to them so much? Like we talk a fair amount, so I kind of like to you as a friend, if not a good acquaintance.
> 
> I think there's always a certain phase of friendship that you have to get past before things don't feel awkward, though, so maybe that's what you're experiencing with them. They probably do consider you a friend, but a lot of people never really say "I'm your friend" IRL, you know?
> 
> As far as the others go, idk how to help. You could try to initiate conversations with them to see if you have anything in common, but that may be all you can do.


... That's a really good point, I didn't even think about it like that. Now that I am thinking about it I realize it took forever for my current friends to become close friends and this is like the same thing. I guess I forgot how it works since I don't make friends very often lol

Thank you, this made me feel better.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it bad that I really want to get scratch off tickets? I just want money lol.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

My mom's friend from Louisiana is staying with us for a couple of days and I'm really excited because I get to listen to her cute accent!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 20, 2014)

Well you look at that, I've lost all motivation again.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

This is the saddest Day-before-the-new-pokemon-game-comes-out ever. I can't even be excited because I'm so worried about this other thing and I just wish I could say something but I always chicken out ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

I WANT TOO MANY PS VITA GAMES HALP


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

*SMASH WII U IS OUT.
SMASH WII U IS OUT.*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Good for you I don't have a 3DS nor a Wii U, lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Good for you I don't have a 3DS nor a Wii U, lol.



Well there is Black Friday next week....also Cyber Monday as well.

You have your chances to get them both by then.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't want them anyways, these console are disappoint.

Even though Vita is semi-dead but region-free I prefer it way more.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need to get back into smashing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

PUNCH PUNCH FLY OFF SCREEN


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 21, 2014)

18 in two days whaaat


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Your Signature is confusing me..


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 21, 2014)

What u even talking about


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 21, 2014)

The flute section is so insufferable.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 21, 2014)

This book is so gooooooodddd


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

ARCANAAAAAA yaasss too hyped


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Why does the EU have to wait a week when the rest of the bl00dy planet gets ORAS today!? Ugh. I'm so jealous right now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Because is neglected pretty much all the time with a few exceptions.

I wish they wouldn't have ****ed up the release for Re;Birth 1 lol.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 21, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Why does the EU have to wait a week when the rest of the bl00dy planet gets ORAS today!? Ugh. I'm so jealous right now


There's no real reason for it anyway???? I mean idk if it still works but people cheated the system by making their 3ds australian to access australian eshop idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Well of course people cheat the system when nintendo was that dumbass, lol. It not that people would pay thousands for like 3-4 different 3ds consoles.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Pepsi Max!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

damn u i want now


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Huehuehue morde es #1


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

What is that? 
League of Legends?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I looked it up


----------



## Isabella (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> What is that?
> League of Legends?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



your sig is nice! you make it?

-
i'm tired.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

No, I just looked up "Mono Kuma Signatures"...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> What is that?
> League of Legends?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



yes lol


----------



## Saylor (Nov 21, 2014)

My art teacher never knocks off any points for turning in late work, bless her.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

^wow.. i wish the ones i had were like that.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 21, 2014)

I wish my other teachers were like her too lol unfortunately she's the only one who'll do that, but I'm glad I at least have her.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

good point

with tiny little mustache


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

New Avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

i know righto


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 21, 2014)

Spoiler:  this isn't about anybody here



I'm so over you. I don't even consider you a friend anymore. Don't come talking to me when you deem me worthy of your presence, cause I'm not going to say anything to you.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm in a very Smash-tastic mood right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

types random stuff on google pictures

gets lady gaga

fml i hate her lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 21, 2014)

I guess 7.8/10 is the new 8.9/10 lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

can u give me money pls
im serious


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Think I'm getting sick again. Third time in three months.
This is what I get for working at a daycare lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> can u give me money pls
> im serious



Gives stacks.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 21, 2014)

My math teacher found out I skipped his class a few times and he was way too nice about it when he confronted me...I wish he would've yelled at me or something :x


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Think I'm getting sick again. Third time in three months.
> This is what I get for working at a daycare lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



thx so much


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 21, 2014)

apparently the shiny spawn rate in ORAS is super high...
People are tumblr are posting pics of so many shinies


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

That feeling when you don't have a Gamecube controller adaptor.

UUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> thx so much



No prob, stay up.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

So....


----------



## Aradai (Nov 21, 2014)

"You got a Hand Axe!"
"You got a Hand Axe!"
"You got a Hand Axe!"
GOD DAMMIT FREDRICK CAN'T YOU JUST FIND SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh.....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 21, 2014)

I feel bad for playing games on the computer then finishing my essay during English class.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't play video games with my little brothers.

They're sore losers, also they annoy you...like...a lot...


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Don't play video games with my little brothers.
> 
> They're sore losers, also they annoy you...like...a lot...



I feel you.
Only one artist in the entire world could make me fall in love with a freaking ANIMATRONIC.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> "You got a Hand Axe!"
> "You got a Hand Axe!"
> "You got a Hand Axe!"
> GOD DAMMIT FREDRICK CAN'T YOU JUST FIND SOMETHING ELSE


_fredrick i swear to god if you find another hand axe i will feed you to the Risen if the game allowed me to_
fire emblem: awakening item scavenging, everyone.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> What are you talking about?


lmao im playing Fire Emblem: Awakening, and one character keeps finding the same damn item...,


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Let me guess....

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Hand Axe?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

WOW WHAT


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

The Gamecube adapter is going out of stock EVERYWHERE in my area, like seriously.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 22, 2014)

Here I am like an idiot thinking I won't be able to fill up a 200 picture photo album with photos from my trip. Then realizing I have over 3000 photos. I've been going through them for an hour and I'm nowhere near finished. I seriously don't know how I'm going to narrow this down I know I'm going to have way over 200. ;~;

nostalgia though no wonder it's going so slow

aw damnit I just finished going through England and I'm already at 147. ;c Yeah probably going to have like 400 and then narrow it down again...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2014)

My sexual crisis is averted praise God.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2014)

I mentioned wanting to go on birth control and now my parents are worried that I'm planning on getting pregnant haha...no worries there, guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> My sexual crisis is averted praise God.


Yay!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 22, 2014)

I buried my face in a pillow for 10 minutes and now my dad is gone somewhere and I don't know where he is. I missed so much...


----------



## starlark (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm so glad I have ultra thick walls, that way the neighbours can't complain about me doing scales 8D


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 22, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm so glad I have ultra thick walls, that way the neighbours can't complain about me doing scales 8D



Lucky. The walls where I live are really think so my neighbors get irritated every time I practice clarinet.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 22, 2014)

ash ketchum is screwed whenever he arrives in a new region


----------



## starlark (Nov 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lucky. The walls where I live are really think so my neighbors get irritated every time I practice clarinet.



Wow, really? Man, that sucks! Do you have a walk-in closet where it's a bit harder to hear the noise?
From personal experience, clarinet is a LOT more noisier than voice. D:


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Ash Ketchum is screwed his team sucks, so those strong new megas will kill him to death


...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I mentioned wanting to go on birth control and now my parents are worried that I'm planning on getting pregnant haha...no worries there, guys.





Spoiler:  menstruation mentioned



Omg haha. My mom first mentioned my going on birth control to my dad a couple years ago to help with my menstrual symptoms, and he was kind of the same way as your parents. Luckily, my mom's a nurse, so she knows its benefits aside from being birth control, but she kept forgetting to take me to a doctor to get prescribed. We went to the nurse practitioner in September, and she prescribed birth control for both period things and my anemia, and I'm pretty glad I'm on it. My periods have been a lot more manageable and really light, and it has the added bonus of containing iron.

Also, I'm gay, so it's kind of whatever lmao.



So yeah, I'd see if they'd let you go to the doctor and have the doctor talk to them about how beneficial it can be outside of keeping you from getting pregnant. 

(Sorry if this post wasn't what you were looking for omg, I just thought I'd chime in)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 22, 2014)

starlark said:


> Wow, really? Man, that sucks! Do you have a walk-in closet where it's a bit harder to hear the noise?
> From personal experience, clarinet is a LOT more noisier than voice. D:



I live in an apartment, and we only have 1 room where there's no neighbors on the other side of the walls and that's my sister's room (I don't want to practice in there though because it's filthy in her room.) It sucks since I tend to practice either really loud, really high, or bother. Sometimes I don't care and I bother them on purpose lol.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Spoiler:  menstruation mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg my mom's a nurse too so when I brought it up to her I thought she'd be more understanding of why I want it, but instead she told my dad and they've just been lecturing me about the dangers of getting pregnant lol. But yeah, I only wanted to get on it for the same reasons as you so once they cool down I'll definitely ask them if wr can see a doctor about it and see what happens.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

Spoiler:  



my heart is racing we have a crazy tenant and im not even exaggerating
he wants to put other lives in danger im so frightened


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Whaa


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm searching for my old Dream Towns because I need to get my old town flag that I asked Mable to save, and there are 4 towns that I saw that I made and they are all almost identical.


----------



## Leela (Nov 22, 2014)

What if computers are purposefully failing the Turing test so that we don't know how smart they are?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

ITS SO HOT OUTSIDE WATERMELON MMMMMM <3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

will i forever have a boring life or is it just jezuz doings


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Why dont chickens eat human flesh
eugh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

i feel tired from nothing


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm in so much pain again...
Feels like someone is stomping on my pelvis.
I thought this was going away and it's back.
I didn't think I'd be looking at a 2+ month period.


Please just be a ruptured cyst...
I can't be seen until next month.
Just ease up a bit and I swear, I'll take care of myself better.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

After all that talk about birth control yesterday, I forgot to take my pill last night. Whoops.


----------



## Hipster (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm really hungry, and I have work in a few minutes


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if I've been doing something very wrong all this time or if I just have terrible luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm in so much pain again...
> Feels like someone is stomping on my pelvis.
> I thought this was going away and it's back.
> I didn't think I'd be looking at a 2+ month period.
> ...


 I hope you can feel better soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

My dad is such a ****.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 23, 2014)

Why is this:


on my Ctrl+V?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Miss_Tisa said:


> Why is this:
> View attachment 75468
> on my Ctrl+V?



Idk but it made me laugh lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 23, 2014)

y havent i found a friend on this website yet


----------



## Beary (Nov 23, 2014)

whY DID A PiECE OF MY TOOTH COME OFF


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

It wanted out


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 23, 2014)

My little brothers are some of the worst people you'll probably meet.

They scream, they don't clean up after themselves, always use stupid as hell excuses to try and play smart with you, always use violence to solve problems, always follows other people and this always happens during a very stupid argument over a ****ing video game.

They're sore losers, plain and simple.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Which tooth did it come from?

My english sucks..
Sorry..


----------



## Beary (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Which tooth did it come from?



Loose baby tooth
I THINK I SWALLOWED IT AND IM FREAKING OUT


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Where can I find huge fields of daisies?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You swallowed a piece or the whole tooth?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Where can I find huge fields of daisies?



Missouri


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Ooooh, Missouri seems pretty cool.


----------



## Beary (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> You swallowed a piece or the whole tooth?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Small piece.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 23, 2014)

Do people think that slamming on the keyboard as you type is more effective than typing more quietly? o.o


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> Small piece.



I think you'll be okay 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Ooooh, Missouri seems pretty cool.



Look up Tom Sauk Missouri
It looks pretty cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



HeyPatience said:


> Do people think that slamming on the keyboard as you type is more effective than typing more quietly? o.o



Yes


----------



## Cudon (Nov 23, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Do people think that slamming on the keyboard as you type is more effective than typing more quietly? o.o


That might just be a habit for people.. Like they cant help slamming it while typing quickly and typing quietly kinda takes more effort i guess?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> That might just be a habit for people.. Like they cant help slamming it while typing quickly and typing quietly kinda takes more effort i guess?



Let me guess..
Are you Slamming?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

I like this avatar but it's kind of small hmmmm.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

I just finished tying an entire bag of cherry stems, by far the most productive thing I've ever done on a Sunday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Look up Tom Sauk Missouri
> It looks pretty cool


Thanks for telling me to look it up, I did and it was gorgeous!


----------



## Cudon (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Let me guess..
> Are you Slamming?


I'm somewhere in the middleish, not really that loud. I've met many who make my ears bleed though


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish my avatar was bigger.


If I'm doing a body of work then why must the teacher know what it is about, what if i don't want to tell them what if i don't finish it will i not finish school


----------



## Cudon (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I like this avatar but it's kind of small hmmmm.


I personally liked the one you had before more, but it is kinda small in a pleasant way I guess?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I personally liked the one you had before more, but it is kinda small in a pleasant way I guess?



"Small in a pleasant way" hahaha. 

I just liked the image, but the size kind of bothers me. :T It's been difficult to find colored icons of this character that I like, and I really liked that one. 

Might just switch back to Zelda lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm playing Town of Salem with my brother and I'm the framer hahaha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought you wanted to be my friend too, but I guess I was wrong. I feel really dumb now.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I thought you wanted to be my friend too, but I guess I was wrong. I feel really dumb now.


I can't believe anyone would not wanna be your friend.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I can't believe anyone would not wanna be your friend.



I'm actually not that great, but thanks.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm actually not that great, but thanks.


Welllll...I think you are.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm actually not that great, but thanks.



But you seem really cool. .-.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Welllll...I think you are.





DarkOnyx said:


> But you seem really cool. .-.



You guys are really sweet.  I think y'all are cool too.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Wait what, Mockingjay is already out? o: That was fast, I still haven't seen Catching Fire yet.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

What's a MockingJay?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> What's a MockingJay?



Hunger Games book.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

It's like a mix between a jabberjay and a mockingbird, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Hunger Games book.


And that, too.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 24, 2014)

4am? Sleep?? What is sleep???


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2014)

fml fml fml


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't believe I wasted so much time staying up at night to keep you company. I must've lost like at least 500 precious hours of sleep to you. :/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I can't believe I wasted so much time staying up at night to keep you company. I must've lost like at least 500 precious hours of sleep to you. :/



I'm sorry they turned out not to be worth it.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry they turned out not to be worth it.


It's okay.  I'm over it, I just have a lot of sleep to make up now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have missing assignments I need to give to my English teacher and the unit is over tomorrow so I probably can't give them to her after that, but one of her relatives passed away and I'd feel so bad giving her papers to grade, so I guess I'll just take zeros on them.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2014)

In calc today we sat on the side of the room that has desks in groups, and this junior that was in band my sophomore year came and sat with me and my friends. We talked about a lot of random stuff and I guess she really enjoyed herself, cuz I got home and saw that she had sent me a friend request on Facebook. 

I thought it was really cute, and it made me smile lol.


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Going to go all philosoraptor on you guys:

Who put the alphabet in alphabetical order?


----------



## Beary (Nov 24, 2014)

Does this count as a date
probably not
BUT I'M FANGIRLING SO HARD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm feeling so nostalgic for middle school even though I had a pretty rough time there. 

I wonder if this is how I'll feel about high school when I graduate from university.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm fangirling over a guy with a freaking QUESTION MARK for a face.A QUESTION MARK!!!


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 24, 2014)

I knew he woulda been found innocent cuz lol white america but honestly it still pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 25, 2014)

My parents are already ragging on my sister for being Asexual so like

how the actual **** am I supposed to tell them that I'm Panromantic


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)

Whooooa...nice dream. c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 25, 2014)

GreaATTTttt


----------



## Naiad (Nov 25, 2014)

that beautiful feeling when you get off your lazy ass to doodle something for the first time in like twenty billion days


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

three more days til ORAS. *screams into a pillow*


----------



## Naiad (Nov 25, 2014)

i think i just agreed with north korea on something
well
this is awkward


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 25, 2014)

I have the lyrics to Mercy stuck in my head.


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2014)

weird dream


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

Megumi.. me-gu-mi.. me..gumi


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm becoming obsessed with the ocean haha.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

I look back at myself as a child and...

(ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿ <( WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU KID )


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

I'M HUNGRYYYYYY


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my chem group doesn't trust me to do anything when we do labs lol Can't really blame them though.


----------



## nard (Nov 25, 2014)

the nightmare before christmas is actually smart bcuz you can play it during two holiday seasons


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 25, 2014)

Another exciting day at work when the building catches on fire.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Another exciting day at work when the building catches on fire.



Wait, what? Your workplace caught on fire?

Wow, I can't even get somebody to even talk to me. You have a much more exciting life than me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 25, 2014)

@_@





I really should sleep.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 25, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Wait, what? Your workplace caught on fire?
> 
> Wow, I can't even get somebody to even talk to me. You have a much more exciting life than me.



Haha a small portion. Enough to bring out 7 fire trucks and send everyone home early. I'll talk to you


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)

I can't believe you deleted our friendship!!!

Edit: oh wait, never mind.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 25, 2014)

There's this one PostSecret that I've always related to about wanting to hear a friend say "I don't know what I'd do without you" and I'm feeling it so hard rn. 

Idk why I've been so lonely lately.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Haha a small portion. Enough to bring out 7 fire trucks and send everyone home early. I'll talk to you



That's…pretty big. The average most exciting thing that happens to me at school is if some jock disrupts the class hilariously. Not saying that's bad, that is pretty great, but YOUR WORKPLACE CAUGHT ON FIRE LUCKY YOU.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)

I really wanna go for a walk because listening to music and going on walks usually makes me feel better, but it's dark and the last time I went out walking when it was dark I didn't have a very nice experience.


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2014)

I got a golden ticket to hell


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 25, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I got a golden ticket to hell



Have fun.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I got a golden ticket to hell



A once-in-a-lifetime opportunity!

Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

First time I ever used a pun, idk why I was bored. Now I feel terrible.


----------



## Skaia (Nov 25, 2014)

what do cats think about


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Skaia said:


> what do cats think about



The jungle...Maybe... .-.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 26, 2014)

Well crap, my Wii U has problems loading up Smash Wii U on disc.

I'm afraid that Smash will worn out my Wii U like Brawl did for my Wii.
That, or the system needs cleaning....or my brothers didn't need to drop it....why?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

Too fast computer for neopets, lol


----------



## Saylor (Nov 26, 2014)

Please talk to me :x


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 26, 2014)

Aika Village updated!Wooooooo!!!!


----------



## starlark (Nov 26, 2014)

FRICKIN BUI DOI


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope my cat is okay


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

THANKSGIVING BREAK FINALLY SOME REST thank god


----------



## Brackets (Nov 26, 2014)

The ice cream van in my neighbourhood always comes round after dark and appears to mainly sell to adults. Hmm I'm pretty sure it's not just ice cream that it's selling...


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 26, 2014)

Not really looking forward to Thanksgiving this year, as it's held at my aunt's sister's home. I always feel trapped whenever I visit that house, and it's a bit...messy.

I just can't wait until finals are over and my winter break starts.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 26, 2014)

My Fox amiibo is wrecking my a*s


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 26, 2014)

I just realized... ITS OFFICIALLY BEEN 364 DAYS SINCE I JOINED TBT!!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> I just realized... ITS OFFICIALLY BEEN 364 DAYS SINCE I JOINED TBT!!!!



Congratulations, it's really not that special.
Believe me, my anniversary was in September, and it's really nothing.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 26, 2014)

12 year old me would definitely be surprised to find current me listening to Taylor Swift.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Nick thinks he can post more than me.

bring it on, ickle boy.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Nick thinks he can post more than me.
> 
> bring it on, ickle boy.



Oath is gonna have to go to work soon and I'll overtake him.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 27, 2014)

Putting the Wii U in my brother's room was a huge mistake.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Oath is gonna have to go to work soon and I'll overtake him.



You'll have to go to sleep soon and I'll overtake both of you...


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> You'll have to go to sleep soon and I'll overtake both of you...



You're not allowed to be in on this.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> You're not allowed to be in on this.



*cries in the corner*


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> You'll have to go to sleep soon and I'll overtake both of you...



Yeah right  you wish


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

I am going to beat oath.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

24 hours until official EU ORAS release. WHY CAN'T TIME GO FASTER?! I have tomorrow off, then the whole weekend alone to completely geek out. Christmas has got nothin' on this!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 27, 2014)

My mom and I made an apple pie for the first time today and it was bueno.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 27, 2014)

Reading Youtube comments and watching Danger Dolan videos is the most interesting thing I've done so far today.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 27, 2014)

I actually don't think I've ever been so angry in my entire life, and it feels weird. I hope I can cool down soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I've passed friend crush and gone straight to crush. Too bad it'll never happen lol.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Nov 27, 2014)

I just imagined a little, old lady with a mushroom hat look up at the ceiling and scream "GUUUUUUM!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had a carrot in my salad attack me once. My fork slipped off the side of it and the carrot decided to propel itself up into the air. It proceeded to hit me on the nose and land back into the bowl. Suffice it to say I didn't eat salads for a while after that...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

I
JUST
FINISHED
NANOWRIMO
OMG
YES
THE
TOIL
HAS
ENDED


----------



## Naiad (Nov 28, 2014)

I JUST GOT A NEW 3DS I LOVE BLACK FRIDAY

ALSO NEW COPY OF ACNL
I HAVE THREE COPIES NOW IDC


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

My ORAS stuff had better arrive today omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Also, I'm still extremely disturbed after googling what 'Attack on Titan' is - seriously what the eff, that is horrible. I'm sticking with Pokemon tyvm.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

Please, eyes, why can't you just shut for 2 or 3 hours and let me sleep?


----------



## matt (Nov 28, 2014)

POKEMON!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

matt said:


> POKEMON!



IKR?!! I'm sitting at the kitchen table staring at my front door, WAITING FOR THE POSTMAN!! haha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol yes AoT is too bad. I kinda liked it a first but it got too much clich? after a few pages for me to enjoy fully.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 28, 2014)

My father forgot to pay for Omega ruby when he promised to <-< been waiting the last 2 days checking the mail... hes not home and NOT ANSWERING HIS ****ING PHONE 
MOTHER****ER GET HOME NOW YOU DISGRACEFUL OLD DRUNK FART FROM THAT ****ING BAR FFS JUST GIMME 60 BUX AND ILL LOOK FOR IT IF I NEED TO BUT FFFSSSADSFSSRGGTTSHR?HYTGT



oh my bad wrog thread.. was supposed to post this **** on whats bothering...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

Trying to be a nice person and not start fights on the Internet is hard.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

If you touch me again I will probably maybe end you. I'm done putting up with that.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Dear TV stop being a jerk and function I'm not in the mood for mom raging all over it now...


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2014)

I spent an hour and a half playing with acrylics only to wind up with wrinkly fingers and stinking of acetone.  Luckily I figured I should try out the design I was planning the day _before_ the party, so could've been worse. I can always try something safer tomorrow. 


Also, _Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire_ failed to arrive. So much for guaranteed delivery, Amazon!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

Might crack open my dead laptop later to 1) put music on my phone and 2) put a ROM on it. Idk if I'll do the second, though, since I have to patch it myself, and my computer doesn't last very long at all.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

Played Pokemon for 5 hours straight. I'm going to get an early night before my eyes dry up lol.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been getting out of bed every night to wake up one of my dogs and comfort her for a while after I thought I heard her crying. I always just assumed she's been having nightmares and I hope I'm not mistaken about that cause I'd feel really bad if I've been waking her every night for no reason :x


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Why were hamsters created?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've been getting out of bed every night to wake up one of my dogs and comfort her for a while after I thought I heard her crying. I always just assumed she's been having nightmares and I hope I'm not mistaken about that cause I'd feel really bad if I've been waking her every night for no reason :x



This is really cute omg. I'm sure she doesn't mind waking up if you're cuddling her.


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler:  



Go K.K. Rider

that's not the thought I meant to put here but I've completely lost the ability to talk about my emotions in a genuine way at all ha ha so there u go.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

If you touch me again, I'm calling the cops. 

I hate you.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> If you touch me again, I'm calling the cops.
> 
> I hate you.



Are you okay? Are you in a safe place?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> If you touch me again, I'm calling the cops.
> 
> I hate you.


 Are you okay?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Are you okay? Are you in a safe place?





Saylor said:


> Are you okay?



I'm fine, my dad's just a ****. I can't wait to leave here soon. 

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm fine, my dad's just a ****. I can't wait to leave here soon.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.


I hope you'll stay safe. If you ever need to talk or anything I'm always here.


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Why are pre-breaded fish fillets so tiny? 

I bought a package of frozen fish fillets that were advertised as "Extra-Large" and "perfect for sandwiches", but when I took them out of the box they were tiny sticks that resembled the shape of my index finger! I love fish, and I know I could just bread some myself, but on days where I am too busy with work and school, I would appreciate a good fish sandwich. *Sigh*.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

"Nicki Minaj nude shower selfies explained!"

How on earth did that end up on my YouTube suggestions?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't wait to change my avatar for Christmas lol. I may buy a width expansion just so I can fit most of the source art in it.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Why are pre-breaded fish fillets so tiny?
> 
> I bought a package of frozen fish fillets that were advertised as "Extra-Large" and "perfect for sandwiches", but when I took them out of the box they were tiny sticks that resembled the shape of my index finger! I love fish, and I know I could just bread some myself, but on days where I am too busy with work and school, I would appreciate a good fish sandwich. *Sigh*.



You should make a "Ask Me questions"Thread


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> You should make a "Ask Me questions"Thread



I second this notion.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 28, 2014)

I notice every time I re-do my town, I always start at the Town Hall... in _all _of my towns.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

ok so i was searching up some words in someone's sig because i wanted to know where they were from and one of the search results was the entire "Meet the Robinsons" transcript.
Here it is.

i am dying.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 29, 2014)

I want to believe you.
I want to so bad.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

The woman I'm supposed to be illustrating for her book is coming over any minute,
and I'm not finished yet...


----------



## Cudon (Nov 29, 2014)

I just caught a 50 lvl sharpedo on r119... After evolving carvanha you can search for sharpedos... base lvl 40, ! lvl 50 atleast. The trainers barely have  lvl 30 pokemon rn. You can also get a taillow with boomburst at lvl 3. What the ****


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

Either karma is the slowest ***** ever, or it just doesn't exist at all.


----------



## Beary (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel siiiiick


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

2 weeks left! Im travle to america <3


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy~


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Can we not have another debate. I feel like there were multiple threads with people debating, I'm sick of it. It's why I tried to avoid Brewster's Cafe today.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 29, 2014)

Confused. Annoyed. eck.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not have another debate. I feel like there were multiple threads with people debating, I'm sick of it. It's why I tried to avoid Brewster's Cafe today.





Spoiler



I think it started with the Abortion thread. Although, I am guilty of two threads I believe. But really, they can be avoided


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 29, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not have another debate. I feel like there were multiple threads with people debating, I'm sick of it. It's why I tried to avoid Brewster's Cafe today.



Tbh the Ferguson thread has become a mess because some people want to go in there and stir up personal drama instead of talking about the case. I've said all I need to say on the matter-- at this point, it feels like they're just talking in circles.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 29, 2014)

You're really cute!!

double posting but I DON'T CARE


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 29, 2014)

Norski said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it started with the Abortion thread. Although, I am guilty of two threads I believe. But really, they can be avoided



Yeah, I remember I wasn't on tbt for a day, and when I came back, there was a bunch of "Debate: ____" threads. I don't know why people want to debate so badly to be honest...



Lady Timpani said:


> Tbh the Ferguson thread has become a mess because some people want to go in there and stir up personal drama instead of talking about the case. I've said all I need to say on the matter-- at this point, it feels like they're just talking in circles.



I haven't really been following the news on Ferguson so I put "I don't know" in the poll.


I love how orange the sunset is right now. Also, I forgot how good egg nog tastes and now all I want to do is drink egg nog.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

That duck in the sig above me is cute.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm kind of worried and really curious if you like her? 

I mean it's not like I'm jealous or anything.....


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm kind of worried and really curious if you like her?
> 
> I mean it's not like I'm jealous or anything.....



like who?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> like who?


Oh, I'm just wondering if this girl I kinda think I have a crush on likes another girl.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm kind of worried and really curious if you like her?
> 
> I mean it's not like I'm jealous or anything.....



I'm gonna tell you what my friend told me before:

Get yo girl, Saylor. 

(Maybe if someone actually takes the advice, it'll work :^))


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm gonna tell you what my friend told me before:
> 
> Get yo girl, Saylor.
> 
> (Maybe if someone actually takes the advice, it'll work :^))


It'll never happen. I'm just gonna sit this one out and wait until I'm over it haha.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

My basement is FREEZING!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 30, 2014)

Dear God please end this


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

??


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

My brothers already destroyed my copy of Smash Wii U....why...why...why...why...why does this **** happen to me....why....why..why...why..


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> My brothers already destroyed my copy of Smash Wii U....why...why...why...why...why does this **** happen to me....why....why..why...why..



Really?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Disband said:


> Really?


Yep, and it hasn't been 2 months yet...
christ...****...


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

...
It would make me mad too...
That game costs a lot...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 30, 2014)

I finally got my cell phone back from my sister after 2 and a half months of not having. The problem is that when I got it back, it was at 0%, and the charger that I was given isn't the one that I used before she took it. I have no idea how to use this charger so now I can't charge it.


----------



## Hipster (Nov 30, 2014)

A sushi date night sounds fun..IF I HAD A LOVER ;n;


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Disband said:


> ...
> It would make me mad too...
> That game costs a lot...



And yet they act completely nonchalant about it, just because they don't give a **** about it even though they played it a lot and they just straight up hate me.
Goddammiiiit....ugh...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> And yet they act completely nonchalant about it, just because they don't give a **** about it even though they played it a lot and they just straight up hate me.
> Goddammiiiit....ugh...



How old are they? What do your parents have to say about this?

I never broke any of my brothers games when I was younger, but if I had, my parents probably would have made me buy a new one.


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

Mario is love, Mario is life.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

Dropped my Chromebook on my foot and it hurts a lot ughhhh!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> How old are they? What do your parents have to say about this?
> 
> I never broke any of my brothers games when I was younger, but if I had, my parents probably would have made me buy a new one.



They're like 14 & 9, the 9 year old one acts like he's 4 or 5 and the 14 year old is nothing but a jock.

And of course, my parents don't give a crap.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler: maybe kind of nsfw? just in case



I was gonna change my bio so that it just said "good vibes" but then I found out that that's the name of a site that sells sex toys so now I'm questioning


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: maybe kind of nsfw? just in case
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna change my bio so that it just said "good vibes" but then I found out that that's the name of a site that sells sex toys so now I'm questioning




I'm laughing so hard this is not what I expected when I clicked on this thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg I just realized that this probably sounds really rude! I'm sorry, I wasn't laughing at you, just the topic.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm laughing so hard this is not what I expected when I clicked on this thread
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg I just realized that this probably sounds really rude! I'm sorry, I wasn't laughing at you, just the topic.


Omg hahaha no I totally know what you meant! I was laughing about it too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

SHUT THE HELL UP FRIDGE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 30, 2014)

I really wish there was an easier way to get tickets  I can't do anything


----------



## Saylor (Nov 30, 2014)

This very cute boy was talking to me and apparently flirting with me a while ago and now a year later he's started texting me again and it's kinda funny cause in that time I've realized that I like girls, probably exclusively. :b


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

I want pizza.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I really wish there was an easier way to get tickets  I can't do anything



I could enter the contest for sigs and stuff but I probably wouldn't even lol


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Today's the last day of my break.
nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so full of rice pudding right now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2014)

Harvest Moon games are always fun, but I hate having to choose to either play as a girl cuz I am a girl or playing as a boy to marry a girl. Luckily, ToTT's bachelors aren't terrible.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a sucipciously strong feeling that nobody cares about my art like they used to.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2014)

How are all these 14 year old girls getting girlfriends

How


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

Please mom, you can do it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Can't decide if my current avatar looks good or not.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Can't decide if my current avatar looks good or not.



It looks perfect. 



I believe you.
I don't want to wreck this with my obsessive worrying nature...
I'm scared to get back home because for the first time in months, I've been functioning normal.
I haven't felt crazy.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler



I tried typing cul de sac in a text and I screwed it up so badly that it autocorrected to cold ass sack omfg 

I'm so incompetent at typing.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made me laugh so hard, lol. Yes.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 1, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Today's the last day of my break.
> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Same.  Today I'm sick though (I think it was the snow), so an extra day for me.

And I saw your post about your art...I love your art!  If I was more active in the Museum I'd reply to every one of your threads.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler:  dumb



Seeing you with her only hurt a little, which I guess is an improvement. 

I can't wait until I feel nothing, though.



On a related note, I think I have a crush on this girl and idk what to do about it, as always lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

I feel so crappy rn. **** period


----------



## Javocado (Dec 1, 2014)

why is my dream avi on gaia so expensive rip


----------



## a potato (Dec 1, 2014)

If you talk to me like that one more time I swear I will leave.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

Javocado said:


> why is my dream avi on gaia so expensive rip



they want your $


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

^exactly. not that i will ever buy their cash considering they leave the site to rot.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

After being switched from one story to another, I've now been switched to get another story that's stupider than the first switch. I really wish I hadn't done journalism this year lol.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> After being switched from one story to another, I've now been switched to get another story that's stupider than the first switch. I really wish I hadn't done journalism this year lol.



What stories were you supposed to do?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> What stories were you supposed to do?



First I was supposed to cover our school's winter musical, then it was to go to the first school board meeting and interview the people who had just been voted in, and now it's to interview some architect and the school board about a new building they want to build. 

Honestly I think what most annoys me is that they haven't told me who the architect is, how to contact them, etc. I'm also really frustrated because I have no idea why I was switched off the first story to begin with.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

Just don't pay me any attention at all cause apparently that's all it takes to get me to fall for you :x

I feel really stupid for liking you.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Just don't pay me any attention at all cause apparently that's all it takes to get me to fall for you :x
> 
> I feel really stupid for liking you.



I know how that feels lol. 

Are they not treating you right? Or you just don't want to like them?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know how that feels lol.
> 
> Are they not treating you right? Or you just don't want to like them?


I guess I don't wanna like her because I know almost for sure she'd never like me back, so it feels really pointless but of course I can't help it. It's also just really dumb that I like her at all...I mean I really shouldn't.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I guess I don't wanna like her because I know almost for sure she'd never like me back, so it feels really pointless but of course I can't help it. It's also just really dumb that I like her at all...I mean I really shouldn't.



Are you guys friends? You could try to test the waters a little bit-- you never know, she might actually like you but hides it really well. There's nothing wrong with having a crush on someone, either, so just try to enjoy it. 

Unless it's kind of painful to like her, then you might just wanna shut it down.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you guys friends? You could try to test the waters a little bit-- you never know, she might actually like you but hides it really well. There's nothing wrong with having a crush on someone, either, so just try to enjoy it.
> 
> Unless it's kind of painful to like her, then you might just wanna shut it down.


Uhm...I think we are. And that's true but I feel like there's no way. I'm usually very oblivious when it comes to this stuff, but yeah I don't think it'll ever happen, so I thought I'd just try to get over it. 

I just hate how easily I fell for her but I think it's probably cause I've been feeling really lonely lately, so hopefully it'll just be a phase.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Uhm...I think we are. And that's true but I feel like there's no way. I'm usually very oblivious when it comes to this stuff, but yeah I don't think it'll ever happen, so I thought I'd just try to get over it.
> 
> I just hate how easily I fell for her but I think it's probably cause I've been feeling really lonely lately, so hopefully it'll just be a phase.



I hope things work out for you. o:

I totally know how you feel, though-- there's this girl I like, but I'm not sure if she considers me a friend or not. Maybe we'll get lucky haha.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope things work out for you. o:
> 
> I totally know how you feel, though-- there's this girl I like, but I'm not sure if she considers me a friend or not. Maybe we'll get lucky haha.


Thank you so much! 

I hope things work out for you with your girl too.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Plagiarism.

Guys, seriously. DO NOT DO IT. It makes me so sad when I catch someone doing this. I've seen careers almost instantly ruined over it. Cite your stuff. If you REALLY are pressed for time, turn in something half completed but at least properly cited. You'll get more credit for that then plagiarizing. And you WILL get caught if you plagiarize. Promise. If you don't, it's only a matter of time.

Don't do it!!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Mama Marmoset.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish bae noticed me


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

I wish I had an advent calendar this year, I never think to get myself one ><


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 2, 2014)

Being home feels like being punched in the heart.

(I miss you already... Is it dumb I believe you? Don't make me regret it...)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

When you wake up, the tv is on and the morning show guys are discussing hemorrhoids. Yum.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm always getting myself injured one way or another.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

Hipster said:


> I wish bae noticed me



*turns into a pile of poop noticing*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm always getting myself injured one way or another.



 Are you okay?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you okay?


Yeah I'm okay, my face is just kinda bruised, but I don't think it's anything serious.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

LETS GET TOGETHER THE TWO OF US OVER A GLASS OF CHAMPAGNE


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

Noiru said:


> LETS GET TOGETHER THE TWO OF US OVER A GLASS OF CHAMPAGNE



YES
SOUNDS GOOD
WITH ADDED PUMPKIN MUFFINS


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

why is school so annoying omg


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Trying to find Winter VGM for your blog is hard.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

Too tired to play Pokemon. Sad times.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

Beary said:


> YES
> SOUNDS GOOD
> WITH ADDED PUMPKIN MUFFINS


It's a song XD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 2, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Trying to find Winter VGM for your blog is hard.



Why not try some of the Harvest Moon winter themes? I always really liked HMDS's and FOMT's.


----------



## starlark (Dec 2, 2014)

GEX undercover gecko was such a good game


----------



## Saylor (Dec 2, 2014)

I keep waking up late and missing my first hour class cause I'm so used to my ex best friend waking me up. We had this app that'd send an alarm off on the other person's phone if you texted them a certain message, and for some reason it always woke me up when other alarms couldn't. I'm not sure what to do now without it lol


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

gah im bored


----------



## CR33P (Dec 2, 2014)

so there's a new song called spark the fire
it's so stupid i get really annoyed when i hear it, how can people listen to that?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

i hope i finished every possible piece of work due


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2014)

its so hard to focus on one thing for longer than like 5 minutes at a time gggaaaaahhh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

the re-tail forum kinda fails today, I just can't find a good deal anymore :\


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Fili is one hot dwarf <3


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2014)

One of my friends has been so supportive and nice to me lately, and it's weird cause we used to argue all the time. She's awesome though


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

What even am I doing with my life. I need to work on homework.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

Skyrim stop sending two huge dragons on me please k bye


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

trying to plot reset

getting frustrated, seriously Octavian just move somewhere... not terrible


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

umm dude where is the fifth thing D:


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the fleeting moments where I feel happy
then I crash and feel useless again


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 3, 2014)

I want another Smash Wii U....why did that thing break?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

i feel like i commited a crime for no reason  omg this hurts


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 4, 2014)

Hoo boy, I haven't played Catherine in a while. Gotta get to that again.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 5, 2014)

Although I know it takes 6 months to a year for a cartilage piercing to heal, and I've only had mine for a little over a month, I still get paranoid about something being wrong sometimes.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Hope my baby girl feels better soon, she's off sick today and sleeping on the couch


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 5, 2014)

I just realized how little I've eaten in the past few days.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

These guys over to look at my oven are really weird looking.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

deviantART's new logo's awful.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm gonna need a studio version of "Tell Me What Is Love" in EXO's next album. MY ONE WISH.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> deviantART's new logo's awful.



I am in agreement >__<


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't been on DA in years, but I went back to see what you're talking about.

I don't even get the logo... it looks... strange...


----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2014)

Whoa time I'm gonna need you to slow down a bit please


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

in your fACE 
SEE IT WAS THE XBOX LIVE SERVERS
IT ISNT OUR INTERNET GO AWAY
I SWEAR YOU'RE A 5 YEAR OLD RATHER THAN A TEENAGER
-------------
oh this is embarassing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just got a WII U!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Excited for Christmas, wrapped all my presents


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

The new dA logo _is_ really weird...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I just got a WII U!


That's awesome!

Can't wait to verse you online whenever you get Mario Kart 8 or Smash Wii U!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marmoset said:


> I haven't been on DA in years, but I went back to see what you're talking about.
> 
> I don't even get the logo... it looks... strange...





KelseyHendrix said:


> The new dA logo _is_ really weird...


Yeah, you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Can't wait to verse you online whenever you get Mario Kart 8 or Smash Wii U!



I have Mario Kart 8!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

i really didnt expect this to happen.. I love it.. <3


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2014)

You're so mean to me and I wish I could be mean back without feeling bad right after and then taking everything back. :/


----------



## uyumin (Dec 6, 2014)

Aradai said:


> How did cavemen "woohoo"



XD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You're so mean to me and I wish I could be mean back without feeling bad right after and then taking everything back. :/



I know that feeling. 

Is it somebody you can just drop? If it, I'd do it if I were you.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> Is it somebody you can just drop? If it, I'd do it if I were you.


I kind of already did drop her, but she always finds new ways to message me anyway. It's mostly my fault for responding but I just do it to make sure she's okay, and then after I do she doesn't leave me alone.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> deviantART's new logo's awful.



I've seen it even though I still don't have an account.  The old one was better...


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

<3


----------



## Eldin (Dec 6, 2014)

feeling kind of lonely today


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2014)

Tell me more about how to get the girl please, Taylor Swift


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm mutuals with someone on tumblr and like we reblog and like pre much everything the person posts
too nervous to say hi off-anon ;w;


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

I wish I could crawl in a hole and stay there.
I can't finish this stupid paper; my relationship is basically falling apart.
I have exams and I haven't even started.
I have tons of messages to catch up with and I feel like everyone thinks I'm ignoring them but I'm too tired to reply.
I don't want to give relationship advice or hear about your day when I'm losing control of my life again.
I'm selfish.


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2014)

I love how people who are wrong always wanna type a damn novel like it makes them look informed


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

My daughter made me write a letter to Father Christmas, so I asked for a giant cuddly octopus. Hope I get it!


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

I was looking for cute player-designed hat QR codes on Tumblr and I realized something.

The hat design in ACNL is essential the weave of reality. Like, you can tell if someone has an awesome weave or a bad weave just by looking at the hairline. It's the same for ACNL hats; if someone makes 'bangs' as a hat to go with your hairstyle look, you can tell if it's a bad hat if it doesn't match their skin tone or hair color or a great weave if everything matches. Haha.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

It's so hilarious how my Beau drawing is more popular than my Fauna drawing.

I personally like the Fauna one better.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 7, 2014)

Spoiler: is this any good?



This is a review of lord of flies released in year 1954 by William Golding. This is his first book that seems to be based on or reference a book from 1858, The Coral island, (which is stupidly mentioned at the end of the book). 
The book tells a tale of about 10 kids that are trapped on a tropical island and of their shenanigans. Other than that the book has no real story, it just tells about these children messing around and being unintelligent. And because of this the story is quite lackluster and uninteresting. 
Another huge problem the book has are the characters. Only about 4 of them are relevant, others are just there to be the background. One of them is also supposed to be a dramatic early death but it's quickly forgotten by both the reader and characters. Not just that the characters are incredibly stereotypic and unrealistically written, which is shown by their actions. The kids at the beginning act incredibly happy about being on the island even though they're there alone and survived a crash landing to arrive there, a normal child would be terrified and not acting like the whole situation is whimsical. This makes it look as if they were written by a man who remembers his childhood as a playful fantasy and knows nothing else about children. They're like some of those unrealistically perfect kids in movies, except the author tried to make it a bit dark by making some of the kids kind of insane, which is fine considering they spend quite a long time on an island but them slowly ''losing it'' is never really shown properly. Some of them are just kinda *******s and some of them just stay sane. This really gives an idea of the author trying to prove something, like people being evil from within, but it just ends up being some idiots slaughtering others for the heck of it since theyre *******s. This never really resonated with me since they really had no reason to kill. I never thought the character causing the whole mess was going insane, like he slowly started becoming bloodthirsty. So it was never justified. It was just one kid who was messed up from the get go causing it. Which isn't as interesting as the guy slowly going insane and then killing somebody. It was plain and predictable.
The kids are pretty much the only thing causing different events and quite often aswell. They mess around alot, do stupid things and fight alot. Some if it being kind of inconsistent, for an example the kids cause a huge fire at the beginning of the book but its quickly forgotten and i dont recall a single moment afterwards of them bringing up the burned part of the jungle again. It makes you think that the forest regrew again or something. Overall the whole jungle areas are a bit inconsistent. The other main areas are a mountain peak and a beach area. 
The kids also cause alot of unneeded things that feel like a huge waste of time and don't bring anything interesting into the mix. The worst part of the book is when about atleast 50 pages are spent on the kids believing in a monster existing on the island which is incredibly boring to read through. Not only that but the kids dont do anything about it at first and just let it draggg onnn.
Overall it's a pretty dull and pretentious book. It tries to be all mature about it's pretentious hidden meanings when the book could only hold the interest of a child.



This is my review of lord of flies that im supposed to write for tomorrow, i still have to translate it to finnish though but any tips, opinions & whatnot? (i find it easier to write anything in english first and then translate it to finnish)


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Spoiler: is this any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's a book review so I understand it can be your opinion and words that  best describe your opinion, but overall your argument needs more references. What are examples of the unintelligent things that they do? What makes them so dull? That sort of thing. Just saying it doesn't really help the teacher understand WHY you think these things.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

One of my cats tried to jump at the other and did a backflip.


----------



## Leela (Dec 7, 2014)

I should wear hats more often.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Leela said:


> I should wear hats more often.



I agree. Hats are cool but my head always looks weird and beanies. Which makes me sad because I love the beanies look!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

Leela said:


> I should wear hats more often.



Especially the kind with animal ears...


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh man what a great deal!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

Saylor said:


> View attachment 76750
> 
> Oh man what a great deal!



Don't act like you don't wanna go; that's a great deal!
Let's go.

Lol, that picture made me laugh so hard. I definitely have that kind of money around.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Don't act like you don't wanna go; that's a great deal!
> Let's go.


Well I mean how could I pass up a discount like that?!


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2014)

I want the new House of Mirrors image to go up b/c i'm a masochist


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2014)

Why did I have to get a cold during my recovery from getting my wisdom teeth pulled out? Ugh.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Why did I have to get a cold during my recovery from getting my wisdom teeth pulled out? Ugh.



Oh no. I had that done a year ago! Did you get all four out or just two? And what option did you go? Surgery or just a minor sedative?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2014)

I think all 4 I believe, although a lot of the 4 was mostly rotted away so it seems like there was only two to be pulled out(or whatever there was left of them). I think it might've been surgery, in any case I was in full body anesthesia so I'm not sure if that helps answer your question..? Euphoric stuff btw, lol!


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh wow, did the rotting ones hurt? That sucks. Probably surgery then, haha. Yeah, the medicine they give you is pretty gnarly. I can't remember the two weeks that followed my surgery. I apparently was hazy the entire time! Hope you have a good recovery 

As for my random thought, idk. I'm finding out that a lot of people think that a debate translates to "oh they have a different opinion hate them forever and over every little thing"! I don't hate someone because I disagree with them on something, especially when the debate was civilized and asked for. Perhaps people just take it too personally I suppose.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of making an ACC account because I'm really bored right now.


Edit:
I made an account.


> We're sorry, but due to limitations on new member accounts, you cannot create public posts right now. Please try again tomorrow (12:00 AM ACC Time).
> 
> We have instituted the following new member restrictions:
> 
> ...



What the **** is this.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

I finally found out what size ring I wear!
(It's just too big and not any rings are made in that size, lol.)


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2014)

Come baaaack...


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

My cat did something today that I can only describe as an action movie kung-fu kick. Seriously he jumped through the air with one hind leg pointed forwards and that's exactly what it looked like.


----------



## nard (Dec 7, 2014)

kyoko sakura bae


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

the ring my friend gave me is too big. arggg why am i cursed with these baby hands.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 7, 2014)

I WANT TO DRAW KISSING AND BLUSHING HUMOR


----------



## Beary (Dec 7, 2014)

I waNT THE IPAD BACK SISTER
all I want to do is sit in my caveroom and play Fantasy Life watching Sims videos
*hisses*


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Had such a fab Christmassy day, sigh <3


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab (Dec 8, 2014)

I sometimes wonder what it would be like to be a wombat being so short, chubby, and very fuzzy.  Then I wonder if I would be a merciful wombat who cares for other animals and help them in their time of need or if I would be a blood thirsty monster of a wombat since I would be living in Australia and have a wanting to kill just about anything that moves since its the most dangerous place in the world... besides Detroit.(Disclaimer::: I know little to nothing about Detroit so my opinion doesn't hold a wax stick with a combusted wick coming from the top to anything real world.)  Then I remember I'm a spycrab so I need to find a dispenser now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

The vinyl record was so worth it.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

the amount of times I say "****" during _Mirror's Edge_ baffles me.


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> the amount of times I say "****" during _Mirror's Edge_ baffles me.



mirror's edge just messes with your mind you're like
aiite u can do this-*NOPE*


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> mirror's edge just messes with your mind you're like
> aiite u can do this-*NOPE*


ugh that's so true
like im seriously "I got this jump I can do thi-****"
repeat ad infinitum


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2014)

Omg I ran into a boy in my precalculus class at the store and he talked to me a little and I was an idiot and asked him what school he went to. Smooth.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Omg I ran into a boy in my precalculus class at the store and he talked to me a little and I was an idiot and asked him what school he went to. Smooth.


i'm so sorry dear god
if it makes you feel better once i asked a classmate thats in my homeroom who sits right next to me, "so, what homeroom are you from?" goodddd.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Today was the spelling bee.
The kid before me got the word walrus and I got the word two faced...

oh no


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> i'm so sorry dear god
> if it makes you feel better once i asked a classmate thats in my homeroom who sits right next to me, "so, what homeroom are you from?" goodddd.


Haha it's fine! That's really funny though lol, I guess it just happens to the best of us sometimes


I waited for nothing, aw man.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> i'm so sorry dear god
> if it makes you feel better once i asked a classmate thats in my homeroom who sits right next to me, "so, what homeroom are you from?" goodddd.



I feel like though that this is the best way to break the ice and show people that you're funny though. That's freaking awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SouleatingSpycrab said:


> I sometimes wonder what it would be like to be a wombat being so short, chubby, and very fuzzy.  Then I wonder if I would be a merciful wombat who cares for other animals and help them in their time of need or if I would be a blood thirsty monster of a wombat since I would be living in Australia and have a wanting to kill just about anything that moves since its the most dangerous place in the world... besides Detroit.(Disclaimer::: I know little to nothing about Detroit so my opinion doesn't hold a wax stick with a combusted wick coming from the top to anything real world.)  Then I remember I'm a spycrab so I need to find a dispenser now.



Well spy you should ask snipes. He prolly knows best! (Just don't back stab him too hard though).


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 8, 2014)

Man, I would kill for those chicken tacos I had two weeks ago.


----------



## a potato (Dec 8, 2014)

Do you ever say/post something and then like five minutes later you're just like "why did i do that" when someone brings it up


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

a potato said:


> Do you ever say/post something and then like five minutes later you're just like "why did i do that" when someone brings it up



no, i regret nothing


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

Man...I remember when people loved my art...and that was like 5 months ago....

I seriously need to improve.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Man...I remember when people loved my art...and that was like 5 months ago....
> 
> I seriously need to improve.



love the Beau pic, brah


----------



## Zane (Dec 9, 2014)

still not over the fact i didn't buy the marth amiibo at target on launch day. i didn't know he was ""Limited"" and the only two that were there had little black dots on their faces (in different spots) so I was like "that's gonna start to annoy me w/e I'll just wait and buy one somewhere else" and basically I hate me


----------



## Naiad (Dec 9, 2014)

I stayed up all night playing Love Live I have no regrets


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> love the Beau pic, brah



TBH, I like my Fauna picture more than the Beau one, but thanks for the support. ^ v ^


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 9, 2014)

I stayed up the whole night and now I have to stay up the rest of the day to study for my final thats on wednesday. Ugh, no rest for the living. :/


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Man I'm bad at Mario Kart


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm pretty sure people on ACC are getting annoyed of me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm pretty sure people on ACC are getting annoyed of me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



I could say the same thing how people react to me here....
Yeah right...pffff


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I could say the same thing how people react to me here....
> Yeah right...pffff



I don't think you're annoying, if that helps.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 9, 2014)

why do i feel so down for no reason..

is it because of that? or that? or that? or that? sigh.. sometimes i just feel like crying this out


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> why do i feel so down for no reason..
> 
> is it because of that? or that? or that? or that? sigh.. sometimes i just feel like crying this out


Aw, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 10, 2014)

realizing that I don't look much different from when i was like 11. i just learned how to do eyeliner. 
i can't sleep


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 10, 2014)

tokyo ghoul:re got me like :') but also nervous for the next chapter.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 10, 2014)

waiting for tickets hghnn

hoping prima guide doesn't sell out ;-;


----------



## starlark (Dec 10, 2014)

kleb


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

everything aches!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hoping today is better.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Being sick with make-up work sucks, why can't I stop procrastinating and work... or rest... or take medicine

...this is literally the only thing I shouldn't be doing rn wtf me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2014)

No dad I'm not gonna having some freaking dinner with you


----------



## Eldin (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not super in the mood to deal with darts night rn but I'm just trying to think about hopefully going home at like 11:30. c: that would be nice~

also I need to get more motivated with Christmas gift making >:


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

I really need to draw more villagers.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2014)

I AM CREEPED OUT HOLY CRAP OH MY GOD


----------



## Saylor (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay this time tonight I'm really gonna finish all my work.....I hope.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not mentally prepared for the flash flood e v e


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 11, 2014)

I made the mistake of mentioning that I liked one or two One Direction songs and my friend who is a super fan jumped on me to ask me what my favorite album, song, member was. "I don't know them at all, lol. Zayn's the super hot one? Then there's Harry. Him and Taylor Swift were cute... Then there's the average one. There's one that looks like a blonde treasure troll. And...the other one. Is that the one with the accent that's so thick no one can understand him?  I don't have any of their CDs." 

My friend legitimately unfriended me, lol.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm still hungry.


----------



## Zane (Dec 11, 2014)

bless u based kaiaa for counting my weird tennis ball in the scavenger hunt


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

They found another Oswald cartoon, holy crap.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 11, 2014)

I was given a pass while I was in math class to immediately go down to counseling and I was so scared omg I thought I was in trouble so I walked there really slowly trying to figure out what I did. My counselor just wanted to ask me how I was doing though, she's so nice.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 11, 2014)

The storm isn't hitting my area too hard, so it's nice and rainy today. Not looking forward to studying for finals though. Also, I want McDonald's french fries.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 11, 2014)

when a villager finally requests a PWP 

and it's a pile of pipes 

thank you erik surely we need that in our town


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2014)

yesterday and today was much better compared to tuesday.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> yesterday and today was much better compared to tuesday.



Why?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

I thought this would be a nice, slightly mean fanfic about people beating eachother up.

There's no sexual tags on this, so I read it.

I really shouldn't have done this.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

found out Ben 10's on netflix.

def. gonna watch that, loved that series way back when but I barely remember it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

Puffy said:


> I thought this would be a nice, slightly mean fanfic about people beating eachother up.
> 
> There's no sexual tags on this, so I read it.
> 
> I really shouldn't have done this.



I'm pretty sure Nanobyte's the one that added "nanobyte is sexy". But I could be wrong.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

ugh, I can't seem to find out how to stick a pic from dA in my siggy and asddvfjfnf

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay, well now it's not even bloody working!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 12, 2014)

TGIF, roll on Saturday..


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2014)

Really loving the kdrama "Pinocchio" right now. Can't wait until the next episode. Park Shin Hye is so pretty!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Another Lav Diaz film tomorrow, woo


----------



## Zane (Dec 12, 2014)

can't find my christmas tree T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

I need 25 more tickets this is sad lel better get on drawing...


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

I find it funny how there's a White Feather Association. Gosh, I'm terrible ;u;


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know.......... no thought


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I find it funny how there's a White Feather Association. Gosh, I'm terrible ;u;



Me too. Probably because it's the most expensive and requires most effort of participating unless you win in the big contests


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

I have to go to the bathroom, but I don't want to get up???


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I have to go to the bathroom, but I don't want to get up???



Get a bowl under your bed and make a hole in ur bed


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 12, 2014)

thank god it's friday. literally omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

tuesday just ****ing disappear, now


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm going to fail in this society.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2014)

why are 3 of my villagers wearing the same shirt. it's cute at least but still.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 13, 2014)

I just wanna eat kettle corn.
I lost weight, dammit.
Gimme that sweet salty popcorn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update: Kettle corn dreams achieved.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

I just finished Kirby 64 100%, it was a lot easier than I remember it being. (Except collecting those Crystal Shards where you have to bring like one copy ability in order to get it, and you get hit.... a lot...in Kirby games)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 13, 2014)

People that don't tear off toilet paper at the perforated part really have issues... -_-


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2014)

Been watching Cryaotic instead of doing my 10 pg paper that's due Tuesday






Send help.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 13, 2014)

~I hope that the second date goes well tomorrow~


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 13, 2014)

Weekend to myself: spending it doing jobs and projects. ORAS is crying right now.


----------



## Beary (Dec 13, 2014)

I really can't commit to anything , _ ,


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

uhhh dumb game stop making some dungeon plans so freaking annoying kthxbye


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

I can tell it's been a while since I've played my 3DS because when I grabbed it off the shelf there was a thick coat of dust on top of it.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Waiting for a Wii U game to download is torture.
Especially if it's like 12 GB.


----------



## Zane (Dec 13, 2014)

soo sleepy


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 13, 2014)

ah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> ah.



oooOoo


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 13, 2014)

i shouldn't have said that. why. now im so uncomfortable


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

today was going so well and now i'm back into this slump
eughh wake me up in june


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

I keep playing Kirby games lately, what the heck....


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Quietly wondering how I'm still conscious at 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

my stomach stop acting up


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 14, 2014)

So bloody tired, but it was worth it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Noone has the correct version of a record so I'll just sit with audacity or something cutting off random blabber from tracks. How fun


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 14, 2014)

hmm wondering if i should buy a ninja bullet or not...


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2014)

cries bc theres too many talented artists on this site


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 14, 2014)

Everytime I cough, my throat hurts. I'm scared to cough now and it's really annoying.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 14, 2014)

Wish I lived in Middle Earth.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

One letter set left on LYNE.. argghgfhgj


----------



## Saylor (Dec 14, 2014)

Never mind I may have spoken too soon


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2014)

It's raining again yay. California needs this even though our drought is so bad, rain doesn't even help much. At least it's something. 

can SM put up the teaser for December, 2014 already?? I need a boost.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 15, 2014)

Having a nice sit down.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

I wonder which is harder: job hunting or actual hunting? Q^Q


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Job hunting.. I guess getting a rifle is easier(so the license if you need it).


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

^Oh no, that is a tad disheartening to hear XD;; But perseverance is a virtue--I mustn't give up in this dog eat dog world.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Sad but true. And yes, best of luck and hope you get a job


----------



## toxapex (Dec 15, 2014)

Funerals suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes they do so much :/


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

i'm gonna flex and bust out of here


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Stop calling ****ing idiot I don't want to see you


----------



## Beary (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't like overdue things


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2014)

Every time my parents get a bunch of quarters from the bank, there's always at least one coin from the Philippines or a nickel in there. I don't see any use for the Filipino coin though besides collecting it.


----------



## Beary (Dec 15, 2014)

Writing a paragraph on slavery
whyyyy


----------



## Goth (Dec 15, 2014)

school is a dictatorship
tbt is a dictatorship


----------



## Margot (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone else work at a poopy store just to pay their parents rent..


----------



## hirondo (Dec 15, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> school is a dictatorship
> tbt is a dictatorship



can you calm down


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope my friend's surprise gift arrives in the mail today!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm going to creep everyone out this winter...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

i like last.fm too much yet i cant bother to get an account lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also what the hell did i just listen to


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You listened to sound?


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

I watched _The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1_ today and it's pretty good! Too bad I finished my popcorn before it got to the climax


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Bored.


----------



## a potato (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry for saying what I want for once. I'll be sure it never happens again.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

What?


----------



## Radda (Dec 16, 2014)

It takes me so little to realize that I'm a *******


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Radda said:


> It takes me so little to realize that I'm a *******



You said 411 Posts?!?
Now it's 479 xD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought today was Friday, I'm disappointed now.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I thought today was Friday, I'm disappointed now.



It's Tuesday.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

That one time when you feel good about having hangover. But hell what should I have done, lol. I'm glad yesterday was just a blur


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

i actually feel like dancing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

do it


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

So tired, but must finish art pic before the deadline tomorrow!


----------



## Eldin (Dec 17, 2014)

oh god this workplace lol

my coworker comes in to grab her pay and asks if there are any hats. she left a note saying to save her one. before my shift, our other coworker works and she must have taken the note down because I never saw it. I told her that and she was pissed. and the hat is gone, so assuming our other coworker took it. I'm just trying to stay neutral even though I don't really like one of them (the one that works right before me that took the note down). neither does my other coworker, I get the feeling now. my issue with her is that she only works one day so she seems to think that she doesn't need to sweep/mop since it's not busy enough. well I can tell you this place is a ****hole when I start my shift. not only does she not sweep, she doesn't put anything away, wipe the tables down, anything. it infuriates me because quite frankly it's unfair that we all clean except for her.

it's kind of funny but the problem is we all work different days, one at a time, so we don't really see each other. we communicate through notes if there's something everyone needs to know about. I stg it's like if somebody forgets to replace the paper towel the next person is livid, like it was a malicious attack or something, and our manager comes and tells everybody how to change it like we don't already know. everything is blown wayyy out of proportion.

honestly it makes me laugh but I get the feeling that we all secretly hate each other because of all of these passive aggressive notes


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

can't wait until we go get ramen.


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2014)

even w the hint i can't get this week's mirror *burns my own house down*


----------



## serabionce (Dec 17, 2014)

seriously!!!! you couldn't think of something meaningful. After all who is old enough to answer that question.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 17, 2014)

i wish that it wasn't so hard to talk to you.
i just want that. to talk. please just let all of this **** go away please please please


----------



## Naiad (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm so tired e _ e

All I need is break
just
pls break


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 18, 2014)

I really should be doing work right now..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 18, 2014)

pengutango is amazing end of





srsly ty <3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## Saylor (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm never ever slacking off again cause these past few days have made me more stressed and frustrated than I've ever been in my life trying to get my grades up.

I'm really disappointed in myself for this year but at least it's over now and life goes on right?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm never ever slacking off again cause these past few days have made me more stressed and frustrated than I've ever been in my life trying to get my grades up.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in myself for this year but at least it's over now and life goes on right?



you're worried about grades too? x3 Same here dear. I totally understand. I'm just hoping my final grades look good


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

laughing so hard at random peeps rn lol


----------



## Saylor (Dec 18, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> you're worried about grades too? x3 Same here dear. I totally understand. I'm just hoping my final grades look good


Good luck with yours! I sincerely hope you do better than I did o:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 18, 2014)

(I had 5,806 posts before I posted this)




666
o god


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Instant coffee and chili cheese Fritos do NOT mix.
Dear god.


Lunch of champions.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

i want crisps


----------



## Beary (Dec 18, 2014)

I am eating a gingerbread foot


----------



## Eldin (Dec 18, 2014)

god this sandwich is glorious


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> pengutango is amazing end of



agree


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 19, 2014)

starting to get concerned and a bit sad.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 19, 2014)

Never mind.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is today the Saturday?!
I'm crying right now..


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)

I just spent like four hours jumping on a trampoline, what a night.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I just spent like four hours jumping on a trampoline, what a night.



Really?


----------



## Cudon (Dec 20, 2014)

It feels so good to find some of your childhood games and recognize them ;u;


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Really?


Yeah, trampolines are a lot of fun, I'd highly recommend them!


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I know they are, it's just I can't play on them any more...
Today I clicked on a Trampoline Fail video... awful.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> I know they are, it's just I can't play on them any more...
> Today I clicked on a Trampoline Fail video... awful.


Aw how come you can't play on them anymore? 

And tbh I should probably be in one of those videos cause I've gotten myself injured many times on trampolines.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you really? xD
People hit their heads on the metal frame, pretty hard..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

this day needs to go faster
it's only 8am, i need it to be 1pm ughhh


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 20, 2014)

Feeling so darn Christmassy, can't wait til next week!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

this is a small laptop


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

omg oops
im so boreeed i dont wanna stay here for 40 mins


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

i love my pokemon shirt that im wearing


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i love my pokemon shirt that im wearing



What pokemon is on it?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay, please come back now. Please.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Okay, please come back now. Please.



What?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> What?


Oh I was referring to a certain girl who I miss a lot.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

My bunny is licking my hand


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

What colour is it? The Bunny.


----------



## a potato (Dec 20, 2014)

Please stop bugging me.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

White with black spots/smudges all over


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

sigh ~
everyone thinks I'm a guy, even though I keep telling them how sexy and fabulous I am :c


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh ~
> everyone thinks I'm a guy, even though I keep telling them how sexy and fabulous I am :c



I'm so sorry I referred to you as a 'he'. I didn't know if you were male or female and I made up based on the fact that both your mayor and your mii are male (if I recall correctly), that you are of the male sex.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Arcticfox5 said:


> White with black spots/smudges all over



The best colour too xD


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 20, 2014)

im getting upset


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

I've spent almost all day on a drawing...

Man, that pic was perfect.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 21, 2014)

I hate when I have to edit something so much..


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

I'M WRITING MY OWN NSFW FANFIC.

 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)﻿


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a mini movie marathon today and watched Gone Girl, The Maze Runner, and If I Stay. I actually liked the premise to The Maze Runner a lot more than I expected to. I think I prefer it over THG if we're talking about the YA dystopian society genre.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

I should play more Fantasy Life now that I have it but I just don't want to...


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 21, 2014)

every time i can actually draw okay i get bored
whenever i want to draw i suck
such a cruel fate. ;-;


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2014)

kinda wanna make a gallery thread but i feel like i would be too lazy to ever update it lol


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Great, my brothers broke the Wii U gamepad charger...
ugh...This is like my 4th one.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 21, 2014)

reshaped my eyebrows this afternoon and damn they look good


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking for fun retro games on steams to purchase, but can`t think of anything else then Worms....

Downloaded that one and it still kicks butt. 
They don`t have the old championship manager games, football manager 2015 is waaaaay to complicated for me.
Also no Heroes of Might and Magic III, WTF?

So yeah, now I realise I was never really a pc gamer, not countingthe extremely old games like paratrooper and commander keen.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

here's part of the fanfic:
 “Yo, hey baby! My name is Pierre, the wandering scarecrow. You look like a scarecrow. What’s your name?” The Scarecrow gazed at Pierre, and awkwardly said, “I am a scarecrow. My name is Scarecrow.”.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Who else is bored? :/


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

I really f***ing hate these gyroid emotes.

Or maybe I'm just misplacing anger at something else. I did get killed by Bonetail today so


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I really f***ing hate these gyroid emotes.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just misplacing anger at something else. I did get killed by Bonetail today so



You're right about something, for once xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

I should be asleep by now.

Also, why do I keep drawing my kitty mayor?


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 22, 2014)

All this time I didn't notice there was a like button next to the report button wow


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> All this time I didn't notice there was a like button next to the report button wow



They just added it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2014)

honeyprince's name reminded me of (my name)(boyfriend's name).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and that dude in their pic is beautiful omg sorry


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> They just added it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Today.


Ah, that explains it. Thanks for the heads up!



honeyaura said:


> honeyprince's name reminded me of (my name)(boyfriend's name).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and that dude in their pic is beautiful omg sorry



aw that's really cute haha! And the guy in my avatar is Luhan from EXO if you're curious!


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No problem xD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

I love how it just suddenly started pouring out of nowhere. I thought it was the sprinklers at first.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> aw that's really cute haha! And the guy in my avatar is Luhan from EXO if you're curious!


Thanks! And omg I just looked him up.
He's GORGEOUS O: *tears*


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

So yeah.., Pokemon


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2014)

Luhan. He's a Pokemon now.
Compromise : D


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah...
Greninja.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 22, 2014)

AHHH Someone's uploaded the songs to EXO's EXOLOGY! The full studio version of December, 2014 makes me very happy, as well as Tell Me What Is Love and the acoustic version of Love, Love, Love.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 22, 2014)

Colds right before Christmas, yey ><


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

I need to find that record argh I need it for my travels lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 22, 2014)

wow
well thats done with
4 years of no worries about it, yessss.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

go away everyone.. well except you but you are away anyways </3


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally cleared out my skype contacts this morning. very liberating. lmao


----------



## Saylor (Dec 22, 2014)

It's so weird to me when you dream about someone who you've never seen before but you know who it is anyway. 

Edit: whoa


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 22, 2014)

I leave TBT for a few hours and all of a sudden there's a gyroid icon invasion...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

It feels like every time Johnny Test dies, it comes back when it's not needed.

Canada stop, nobody likes this show.


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2014)

Man a couple days ago I felt like christmas was coming too fast but now that I'm almost done with all my gifts I want it to get here already


----------



## Aradai (Dec 22, 2014)

i feel so tired and i want to sleep
but i can't sleep.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I leave TBT for a few hours and all of a sudden there's a gyroid icon invasion...



Awful, huh?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a really really pretty and cute and adorable date tonight!!!!!!!!!!
pray 4 ya boy!!!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

I finally went to bed after staying up for 3 days straight
because I was unable to fall asleep no matter how hard I tried

so yey '3)>-<


----------



## Saylor (Dec 22, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I have a really really pretty and cute and adorable date tonight!!!!!!!!!!
> pray 4 ya boy!!!!


Good luck!!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

I have no idea why I'm watching the Mario Bros Super Show....it's so easy to make fun of this show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> I have a really really pretty and cute and adorable date tonight!!!!!!!!!!
> pray 4 ya boy!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I have a really really pretty and cute and adorable date tonight!!!!!!!!!!
> pray 4 ya boy!!!!



May the power of good luck be on your side.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

Ankha just came up to me and said, "Atsuya, I finally found what you wanted. You know, a throne?". I feel like she just read my mind.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 22, 2014)

studying is gonna be the end of me


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

I want to draw Vinny x Vlinny so badly but 

no


----------



## Naiad (Dec 22, 2014)

I need to stop caring about people
I always overthink and complicate things and hurt myself with negative thoughts when it comes to people :')


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 22, 2014)

I wonder when my mom will get her car fixed... We'll be stuck here for Christmas if she doesn't. =3=


----------



## Eldin (Dec 22, 2014)

why does my mother always date extremely bigoted men

like thanks for telling me you hate gay people man, but you really didn't need to convince me further that you're a pos

I get it, really


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesss! It went really well. we ate stew and watched The Fountain and cuddled with her dofus dog.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 23, 2014)

These new emoticons on the website are horrendous.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> These new emoticons on the website are horrendous.



Correct!
They ruined it... :,(


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't believe Tumblr is a Sitcom now staring Jerry Seinfeld....

This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 23, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> These new emoticons on the website are horrendous.



  
hmpph 
 I like them


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2014)

I really need to start avoiding some places. I always end up in drama and I hate it


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

he's so cute q_q


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

I want popcorn chicken...xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> I want popcorn chicken...xD



I haven't had that in 2 years... 
I miss it : (


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Letters are usually not fun if they are from authorities so stop laughing douche.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

people without brains seem to do a whole lot of talking


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 23, 2014)

my book order arrived today and I was able to read we were liars. I really enjoyed it by the end and I'm excited to read another book tomorrow~


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

why aren't butts just called 
uh
butts


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm afraid of losing friends. I think it goes: swarm of angry bees, losing friends, then death (with death being the biggest fear).

mhm


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 23, 2014)

This day is just crawling by, freaking hellllll!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

This day went by really really fast for me.

Also, XMAS is in 2 days....

JOY!


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

combusts


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Why do people be so rude?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 23, 2014)

cute date is really into spirituality and energies and whatnot so I'm making her some awesome jewelry with various minerals!
(I make really awesome jewelry ayy)


----------



## Beary (Dec 23, 2014)

CHRISTMAS EVE EVE


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

I tried to ask my dad if I could use his paypal to commision somebody...

Mission Faild.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> CHRISTMAS EVE EVE


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> CHRISTMAS EVE EVE



This needs to be a thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I'm afraid of losing friends. I think it goes: swarm of angry bees, losing friends, then death (with death being the biggest fear).
> 
> mhm



WOW. Death is my biggest fear too.
But still. Even if you lose friends, you can always find new, maybe better, ones. That being said, try your best to keep the ones you have and don't make any stupid decisions.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 23, 2014)

Death is the road to awe


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

i can hear the rats in the walls


----------



## Saylor (Dec 23, 2014)

The moon looks so beautiful tonight o:


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

I hate green food.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

i'm so scared that i'll sleep in on christmas morning ;-;


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

I was making some screenshots in MS Paint of some things for a friend.

And then I draw Vinny and Vlinny having fun times in the leftover space.

 brb pirouetting out of a 189 story building


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2014)

ugh tired but theres more stuff i wanna do


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

God, it's already Christmas Eve...

Yay!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 24, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> God, it's already Christmas Eve...
> 
> Yay!



I second this Yay! Taking the girls out for lunch with my dad, then it's gingerbread baking time. I hope my eldest gets over her sore throat soon though ><


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2014)

I need the animated avatar add-on OTL


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 24, 2014)

holy crap Bipper art is so awesome


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 24, 2014)

gaaaah cant wait
-----------------------
hope i don't have to do it..


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2014)

the header lol


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

Which game to begin with for now...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

It's hilarious that I got a Drawing Tablet for XMAS, yet I'm barley doing anything with it.

Curse this Art Block. >:I


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 25, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> It's hilarious that I got a Drawing Tablet for XMAS, yet I'm barley doing anything with it.
> 
> Curse this Art Block. >:I



Consider yourself lucky-I have to draw with a mouse! D:

I hate art blocks, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> holy crap Bipper art is so awesome



Yeah!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Consider yourself lucky-I have to draw with a mouse! D:
> 
> I hate art blocks, though.


Funny enough, this is my first art block in months.

Using a mouse isn't that bad, but yeah...a tablet's a much much better option at this point.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't wait till tomorrow so I can change my avatar and the Christmas hype will go away, sort of.


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2014)

why does the guy's boyfriend in the Tide commercial escalate so quickly, like he was just tryna make a joke about your shorts damn


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 25, 2014)

Had a great day, but also a bit relieved it's over for another year and I'll have three days home alone soon. I need a resttttt. Also can't wait to see the new Hobbit film on Saturday...except...Fili, you can't die, I love you.. <3


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 25, 2014)

My eyes burn and this chick is having sex with santa


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 25, 2014)

I feel like I should drop fanfiction. I'm pretty sure that the longer I try to juggle drawing, video games and fanfiction together, the less time I have for all of them. And I've been wanting to improve my art style so it feels more like my own style than just a bunch of other styles mixed together.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't believe that Chruchyroll is on the Wii U now...

I don't even have a subscription towards it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 25, 2014)

I could either get:

1. a wii u with smash bros and the gcn controller port...

2. a really really nice tattoo

3. a ton of records

OR I could just save my money or use it for rent..


----------



## Saylor (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't decide whether the room is spinning or if that's just my head


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 26, 2014)

I just ate horrible Chinese food and now I'm eating chocolate to get rid of the taste of it.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 26, 2014)

I just found the short story someone wrote two years ago about me being a homicidal maniac.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 26, 2014)

I really should be sleeping but my stomach is sort of upset...


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm going to shower, put on clean PJs, and spend the day on the sofa on my own, watching movies and eating chocolate <3 Feel like I deserve to spend at least one of my three home alone days doing whatever the hell I want ;-)


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2014)

One of the best parts about Christmas dinner is eating the leftovers cold on Boxing Day.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

Posting from my new Wii U!


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Posting from my new Wii U!



Do you like it? The Wii-U.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Do you like it? The Wii-U.



YES 3D world is so addictive


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> YES 3D world is so addictive



What games do you have for it?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> What games do you have for it?



3D World, and other than Nintendo Land, nothing else atm


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 3D World, and other than Nintendo Land, nothing else atm



Yeah, I need to buy some more games for it also.. xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 3D World, and other than Nintendo Land, nothing else atm



Did you get the bundle? That's what my brother got lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Did you get the bundle? That's what my brother got lol



Why did you change your avatar?  It's confusing me.. >.<


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm getting better.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 26, 2014)

Tina said:


> One of the best parts about Christmas dinner is eating the leftovers cold on Boxing Day.



So true.  I personally think that leftovers taste better than the fresh dinner.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 26, 2014)

I need to stop going to the VTP because I tend to mess up _a lot_...


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2014)

Pietro is in the new AC new year theme omgggg how am I supposed to not buy it now..


----------



## Cudon (Dec 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> Pietro is in the new AC new year theme omgggg how am I supposed to not buy it now..


Imagine all the people who want to buy it but have a fear of clowns or something


----------



## azukitan (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't know Christian Bale voiced Howl from Howl's Moving Castle until now. Epic fail OTL


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> Pietro is in the new AC new year theme omgggg how am I supposed to not buy it now..



Ur kidding, Pietro is bae <3

Also, I just watched interstellar. I will never view bookcases the same way.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

Man, I'm so used to drawing with a mouse.....switching over to a tablet is so much better, but it's like...woah...


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2014)

Spoiler



THANK GOD I REMMEMBERED TO SAVE THIS DRAWING before my ****ty laptop did its random freeze-and-shut-down routine, I was so worried that i might not have saved it i was ready to just go lay down and ****ing cry because this is the only thing i'm happy about right now


----------



## toxapex (Dec 27, 2014)

WAIT THERE'S A NEW YEAR THEME??


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> WAIT THERE'S A NEW YEAR THEME??



YEEEEE
i bought it I couldn't stop myself but its worth it.. 2015 here i come


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 27, 2014)

What if lollipops moaned every time they were licked?


----------



## Aradai (Dec 27, 2014)

that ending of klk though...


----------



## Naiad (Dec 28, 2014)

Cyan Potato said:


> What if lollipops moaned every time they were licked?



hawt

10/10 would lick

//kicked


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Hm...
I can't catch a calm Lugia :/


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Hm...
> I can't catch a calm Lugia :/



I'd tell you to keep calm, but that seems to be the issue 

...But seriously, good luck.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I'd tell you to keep calm, but that seems to be the issue
> 
> ...But seriously, good luck.



Thank you


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 28, 2014)

Cyan Potato said:


> What if lollipops moaned every time they were licked?


Depends on what sound they made. If it was a hot girl moan I'd continue. Not so much with a guy moan. Or an animal moan.


______________________________________________

People are pretty bothered by the change to invisible mode. I just wonder why they're not setting up some kind of protest where they try to get the entire forum to go invisible or something. Plenty of good reasons for people to use invisible mode around, seemingly the mods don't think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmmm.... Whoever made the controls for Ys: Memories of Celceta must have been drunk


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I'm becoming friends with my senpai.  They're not on TBT though...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, please read, I need dating advice.

So there's this one girl at my school that I really like, and I'm planning to ask her out this next month. Here's some things I'd like to know from you girls:

-How would you like a boy to ask you out?
-Does it matter what he looks like?
-What kind of hobbies should he have?
-How would you want him to act around you?
-What is your ideal first date?
-What do you like in a guy's personality?

OK thx, please respond


----------



## Beary (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Hi, please read, I need dating advice.
> 
> So there's this one girl at my school that I really like, and I'm planning to ask her out this next month. Here's some things I'd like to know from you girls:
> 
> ...



- Not in front of the whole freaking school
- Yes kind of ( I don't want to date a guy with a watermelon chin okay )
- Nothing violent like killing people I'd hope
- Not inappropriate? I don't know.
- Probably watching a movie I love with lots of popcorn <3
- Brains and common sense

Good luck. If she turns you down, well.....bad luck?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Hi, please read, I need dating advice.
> 
> So there's this one girl at my school that I really like, and I'm planning to ask her out this next month. Here's some things I'd like to know from you girls:
> 
> ...



- Just be yourself and don't act like a brat
- Yes, I don't like upperclass snobs with combed hair and suits
- Gaming, music, movies.. preferable along the same tastes as mine
- As the first one. And be a bit cuddly. And bad sense of humor.
- Someone you can be yourself with, from your most childish side to debating politics.
- If they have odd interests... And if they have the same interests and tastes as you do


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> *- Not in front of the whole freaking school*
> - Yes kind of ( I don't want to date a guy with a watermelon chin okay )
> - Nothing violent like killing people I'd hope
> - Not inappropriate? I don't know.
> ...



Haha, I did that once DX
It did not go well
But anyways, thanks for the advice! So far I guess I'm on the right track.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Haha, I did that once DX
> It did not go well



Oooh, Good Luck!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> - Just be yourself and don't act like a brat
> - Yes, I don't like upperclass snobs with combed hair and suits
> - Gaming, music, movies.. preferable along the same tastes as mine
> - As the first one. And be a bit cuddly. And bad sense of humor.
> ...



OK, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Oooh, Good Luck!



TY


----------



## Beary (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Haha, I did that once DX
> It did not go well
> But anyways, thanks for the advice! So far I guess I'm on the right track.



I've never been asked out and I probably never will :')
GL tho ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't mention Star Wars. (Jokes, don't take advice from me)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Don't mention Star Wars. (Jokes, don't take advice from me)



Unless you ask first good idea xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Unless you ask first, good idea xD



Yup, i'm the best when it comes to advice! *Stands Proud* Haha! (Jokes!)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> I've never been asked out and I probably never will :')
> GL tho ~



Thanks!
The only times I've had the possibility of being asked out were just rumors. 2 of them. At the same time. One of them proved to be false (it was actually my crush's sister, lol) and the other one I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure it was fake.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Yup, i'm the best when it comes to advice! *Stands Proud* Haha! (Jokes!)



Seriously..ask first if they like something that geeky or they will look wtf


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, but I won't really act nerdy (in other cases I will go all-out XD)


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Seriously..ask first if they like something that geeky or they will look wtf



Good Idea. Haayy! FoxWolf, Read this advice!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Good Idea. FoxWolf, Read this advice!



I am reading, good idea. If we run out of things to talk about, I will bring that up XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I am reading, good idea. If we run out of things to talk about, I will bring that up XD



No no no, Talk about Iv's, Ev's, and Natures for pokemon.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> No no no, Talk about Iv's, Ev's, and Natures for pokemon.



WTF? I don't even play Pokemon XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> WTF? I don't even play Pokemon XD



Then talk about how you Smashed someone in SSB4, She'll be impressed... *Nods Head*..  Seriously, Don't take my advice...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Or talk about obscure visual novels..or hentai


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Or talk about obscure visual novels..or hentai



I know, I'll talk about Death Note! She'll be sure to like me then!

Also, I opened a thread about this in Brewster's Cafe. We can resume conversation then instead of taking up space here.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I know, I'll talk about Death Note! She'll be sure to like me then!
> 
> Also, I opened a thread about this in Brewster's Cafe. We can resume conversation then instead of taking up space here.



Okay, Prepare for my great advice, kid! xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

I want to play NiGHTS into Dreams again....

It was a fun game while it lasted.
Haven't touched that game since Christmas of 2012.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 29, 2014)

It's -3 outside, so we're huddled up watching Frozen (no pun intended), wearing our slippers and dressing gowns. I love these lazy holiday mornings <3


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> It's -3 outside, so we're huddled up watching Frozen (no pun intended), wearing our slippers and dressing gowns. I love these lazy holiday mornings <3


It's -18 here. It was barely -1 last time I was out before the holiday. Help.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

It's too cold here.. ugh


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Noiru said:


> It's too cold here.. ugh



I know that feeling.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> I know that feeling.



probably slippery af too


----------



## Aradai (Dec 29, 2014)

yo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

hmmm i want coca-cola or mountain dew...


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> yo



you just posted to expel the demons didn't you


----------



## Aradai (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> you just posted to expel the demons didn't you



most likely yes


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> yo



ayyyy


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

Transistor music is so goooddd, ugh <3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

mmm, pancakes ~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> yo


You monster.

You summoned 2 demons.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 29, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> You monster.
> 
> You summoned 2 demons.



o I see


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

well, to *hell* with that


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

i want moar candyyyy


----------



## Saylor (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> mmm, pancakes ~


You can say that again <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> mmm, pancakes ~



Just had some this morning <3
Now I want more


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> It's -18 here. It was barely -1 last time I was out before the holiday. Help.



Lucky... it doesn't even snow here. D:


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

The simplest things scare me to pieces


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

My mom never stops talking ugh.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Today was a really slow day.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Fffff amiibos don't mess around 

Also I think I main Pit and Jigglypuff now


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 29, 2014)

I need coffee.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

Theres a blog that lists trigger warnings in game grumps videos. Huh.

''Food mention: at 2:16 Danny compares the baby to a burrito.'' Hahhaha what.


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm scared.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm scared.



Why? Are you in a battle with someone in Pokemon ORAS? xD


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Why? Are you in a battle with someone in Pokemon ORAS? xD



No..


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Theres a blog that lists trigger warnings in game grumps videos. Huh.
> 
> ''Food mention: at 2:16 Danny compares the baby to a burrito.'' Hahhaha what.



It's for people with eating disorders.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

I really love Zane's signature.


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I really love Zane's signature.



Aw thank you!!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 29, 2014)

I feel bad now


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

This week is going to drag, I can feel it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Wonder if that store is open today.. hm


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

That moment when you work over 5+ hours on a drawing and it only gets a few notes on tumblr...

Story of mah life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> This week is going to drag, I can feel it.


Oh gud...i can hardly contain myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

God, I'm so tired... > . <


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> That moment when you work over 5+ hours on a drawing and it only gets a few notes on tumblr...
> 
> Story of mah life.
> 
> ...



I don't have a Tumblr, it looks too complicated, but I liked your awesome animated art pics with my mind ^_^


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2014)

its 4:08 am oops


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Did some what star wars character are you test for fun...

Han Solo.. Well.


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't want to eat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

i will probably miss a possible fair restock anyways so good i got my feathers


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 30, 2014)

The only reason I want Winter Break to be over is because then I can annoy my teachers by doodling all over my papers. C:<


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2014)

I barricaded my door oops
and now I remember why I avoided arguments in TbT


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

I really do love it how whenever my little brothers do some stupid ****, like screaming of the top of their lungs at a video game, going up and down the stairs, and taking my crap just because.

I always get punished along with them, even though I'm basically here trying to go to sleep.



My parents...they're something......no wonder I basically avoid them at all cost....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 30, 2014)

I was just walking around town, and I noticed Deena moved in. I actually like her, and she moved in a good spot. Today's been a good day.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

NiGHTS into Dreams is such a weird game.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 30, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> NiGHTS into Dreams is such a weird game.



I never finished that because I was a stupid kid and didn't understand the motion controls in that boat level (if there are multiple boat levels, then the first one)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I never finished that because I was a stupid kid and didn't understand the motion controls in that boat level (if there are multiple boat levels, then the first one)


That was Journey to Dreams, and I never played that one.

But it's a trend with SEGA and motion controls, they can't do it right.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> That was Journey to Dreams, and I never played that one.
> 
> But it's a trend with SEGA and motion controls, they can't do it right.



Ahh ok, I don't have the game anymore so I just remember the name having NiGHTS and Dreams in the name XD


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 31, 2014)

I still find it kind of silly that the first day I met my Fianc? was because he offered me candy D:


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm going to be 30 years old in 6 weeks time. I feel like I want to do something crazy like adopt a polar bear or buy a star or something!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

I have enough bells for a group now but I doubt it will restock anytime soon


----------



## starlark (Dec 31, 2014)

i'm too old to be carrying three kids on my back


i'm 14


----------



## LeilaChan (Dec 31, 2014)

Cake is tasty


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

I will probably drink coffee today. Maybe a lot... But no more than 17.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

you want me to come but i cant call you greeeeatt m80


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

Luigi's Mansion 2 is still a piece of ****.
Just as lazy a cash-in as A Link Between Worlds and Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2014)

People are so stupid omf


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

hopefully 2015 is much better than 2014


----------



## LeilaChan (Dec 31, 2014)

2015 will be sweggy


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

Just eaten a whole bag of BBQ Doritos and now I feel sick >< it was worth it though.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 31, 2014)

Why did I get startled by a Resident Evil game I've beat a couple of times!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 31, 2014)

I think 2015 is a pretty cool number so maybe this'll be a good year.


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2014)

I just typed 'destroy' when I was trying to type 'detroit'


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't believe I've wasted half of my day looking up music for my tumblr blog...


----------



## Beary (Dec 31, 2014)

mY TOOtH CAME OUT


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 31, 2014)

I really wish that I had started my new town january 1st omg. I feel so left out reading the 1 year challenge thread. ;3;


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm almost out of tbt but i'm too lazy and full of self doubt to take a commission


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

OK...
It's 2015...

Where are my hoverboards?


----------



## asuka (Jan 1, 2015)

:3


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Beary said:


> mY TOOtH CAME OUT



You're toothless for 2015! xD


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 1, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> I really wish that I had started my new town january 1st omg. I feel so left out reading the 1 year challenge thread. ;3;



Aww don't feel left out, please feel free to post in there with us! We'd love to hear about your new town. The main goal is to keep the town for a year and watch it develop, and you're hardly ahead of us by much! ^_^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 1, 2015)

My neighbors came back because I can hear a bunch of car doors outside. I wouldn't be surprised if they were hammered.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My neighbors came back because I can hear a bunch of car doors outside. I wouldn't be surprised if they were hammered.



Well it IS New Years..


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

WOOO!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2015)

Drinkies in the morning...woot!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm playing MK8 with some boy that added me and I've never sworn so much in my whole life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Toadette is OP in mario kart wii.. also someone here got rekt lol


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2015)

ayyyy posted on a flame thread
awaiting hate :'D


----------



## Eldin (Jan 1, 2015)

ugh last night was fun but my throat is burning now I feel like I'm getting sick again it's like my sinuses and everything

I _just_ got over a cold so I don't understand


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

I kind of want to play Earthbound since I bought it like. Right after Christmas, but I feel like I shouldn't be starting a new game until I get through the main story of either Alpha Sapphire or Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

My sleeping habits are terrible..and my winter break is almost over...

craaaaaaaaap.....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

Beary said:


> ayyyy posted on a flame thread
> awaiting hate :'D



Are you talking about your post on the LGBT thread? If so, I liked it.  I think the people who were stirring up drama have left it alone for now, so hopefully you'll be fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

psht i want a white feather . poop


----------



## azukitan (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm so happy lint rollers exist.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

i want an 150 x 150 avatar extension in the shop i hate resizing when you find on that is like 128 x 128


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2015)

I freakinv accidently necro'd a 4 year old thread
how did it end up in 'New posts' tho


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

Spoiler: omg



Whenever I go to the store with my mom this guy who works there comes up and talks to us, and today my mom went alone and she told me that he asked her permission to take me out, like on a date I think. He's a bit old for me at 21 so I always thought he was flirting with my mom (not  like that'd be any better) but I guess maybe not. I'm not sure what to tell him.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: omg
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I go to the store with my mom this guy who works there comes up and talks to us, and today my mom went alone and she told me that he asked her permission to take me out, like on a date I think. He's a bit old for me at 21 so I always thought he was flirting with my mom (not  like that'd be any better) but I guess maybe not. I'm not sure what to tell him.



Omg that's kind of awkward. 

What did your mom tell him? If she told him it was okay, then I guess you'll have to tell him something sooner or later. Do you want to go out with him? If not, and if your mom said it was okay, I'd just say that you personally think he's too old for you. 

But if you like him, you should say yes! Just be careful; the age gap might make things weird for you two.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg that's kind of awkward.
> 
> What did your mom tell him? If she told him it was okay, then I guess you'll have to tell him something sooner or later. Do you want to go out with him? If not, and if your mom said it was okay, I'd just say that you personally think he's too old for you.
> 
> But if you like him, you should say yes! Just be careful; the age gap might make things weird for you two.


My mom doesn't seem to care about his age and she likes for me to be out of the house, so I think she told him it's fine. The thing is I'm pretty sure I'm gay so if I told him yes it'd probably just be out of my feeling lonely, which I don't think is fair to him. So I think I'm gonna have to say no, I just feel bad cause he's very sweet and cute too  I'm sure he'll find someone better though so he should be fine.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My mom doesn't seem to care about his age and she likes for me to be out of the house, so I think she told him it's fine. The thing is I'm pretty sure I'm gay so if I told him yes it'd probably just be out of my feeling lonely, which I don't think is fair to him. So I think I'm gonna have to say no, I just feel bad cause he's very sweet and cute too  I'm sure he'll find someone better though so he should be fine.



I hope everything goes well then! And I hope your loneliness gets better too. I've been working on that a lot lately myself.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope everything goes well then! And I hope your loneliness gets better too. I've been working on that a lot lately myself.


Well thank you, and in that case I hope yours gets better, too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

It's cold here, blech and i need a new pair of headphones


----------



## starlark (Jan 1, 2015)

rouge


----------



## Eldin (Jan 1, 2015)

I've officially been sitting here for 6 hours with nigh a single customer

I guess I'll just eat my sandwich then

edit; _REALLY_ I was going to call my boss to see about closing early but right before I can this guy I hate comes in why


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess you really don't care


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

Omg when I first saw Lisia's Altaria's name was Ali, I figured it was just named after your character, but apparently not? I think this is the first time ever that a character's shared my name lol.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Hahaha man I love Desperate Housewives


----------



## penguins (Jan 2, 2015)

im broke


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened? Oh, I still suck at SSB4...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm rereading the beginning of the thread bc I'm bored and wow

I didn't realize people I knew said certain stuff bc it was before I knew them but haha awesome


----------



## rosie789 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eating ham.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Why did I wake up at 7AM ugh, I've been waking up at like noon or 1PM all this vacation



I am going to crash later

So hard


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Where's the expiration date on poptarts? I can't find it


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2015)

FINALLY.



Saylor said:


> Where's the expiration date on poptarts? I can't find it



they last forever


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> 
> 
> they last forever


Cool, thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn I burned them :x


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

I tried knockoff poptarts but I only ate one bc the. Other had black stuff on it ;/

Also I just listened through a half-hour extended video of ACCF 10PM music and I'm sleepy again

But I can't go back to sleep bc it's almost noon

Ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yay random headache outta nowhere thanks...


----------



## Pearls (Jan 2, 2015)

I wanna change my tumblr username. Someone help. It's too hard, idk what to make it. Something about Ace Attorney.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

acefey.. mayaace? idk lol

also damn i need sleep but at the same time dont screw ittt


----------



## Beary (Jan 2, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> I wanna change my tumblr username. Someone help. It's too hard, idk what to make it. Something about Ace Attorney.



ItsAStepladder.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

acetheattorney lol j/k


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> ItsAStepladder.



You mean a ladder? 

Other possibilities:

trucyspanties
moodmatrix?? Idk that's probably taken

Uh idk I'll think on it


----------



## Pearls (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay c:


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Okay c:



Who  made your signature?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Zzzzzzz... so damn sleepy whyyy


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if any of the people I've ever had a crush on could tell I had a crush on them


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I wonder if any of the people I've ever had a crush on could tell I had a crush on them



I've always wondered this too, and then I had a conversation with one of my ex-crushes before break started that basically made me realize she either knew or liked me back lmao. 

Also, still thinking of Ace Attorney urls.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2015)

huhu i am sneaky


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've always wondered this too, and then I had a conversation with one of my ex-crushes before break started that basically made me realize she either knew or liked me back lmao.
> 
> Also, still thinking of Ace Attorney urls.


I'm really curious now to find out but then I'd have to ask someone and I don't feel like letting anyone know that I have / had a crush on them lol :b


----------



## Pearls (Jan 2, 2015)

I think it was Gregrii c:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I'm really curious now to find out but then I'd have to ask someone and I don't feel like letting anyone know that I have / had a crush on them lol :b





Spoiler:  this got kind of long and maybe a little personal



Yeah, our conversation just kind of wound up there because she has a girlfriend and we haven't spoken much, but unless any of your crushes are like that, I don't see how you could innocently arrive at that point. 

Alternatively, if any of your friends know the person, you could ask them for help? Idk

Part of me thinks that it's better not to know, but it maybe is? There's one situation in particular that I'd really like to know about, just to know why the friendship ended, but I don't even know if any of my friends would know, and I don't want to talk about it to them lol.

But anyway yeah, you should go for it.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 2, 2015)

Gosh damnit I didn't mean to write that in the 'reason' part, I hate my tablet, please ignore me ;'(


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

Possible AA url:

feenietheweenie

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, it's taken. 

I have failed you, Goldie


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened? I think something bad happened... :/


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Spoiler:  this got kind of long and maybe a little personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, I don't think there's any way it'd come up with any of them. I'm just torn because I don't usually approach people I like which would wouldn't make them think I'm interested, but then on the other hand if I do talk to them I get really flustered and I tend to ramble and act like an idiot, and that makes me think it'd be obvious that I like them.

Also I get crushes on the worst possible people. My last one was my sister's friend who moved away and with the way I acted around her I would think it was obvious that I had a crush on her, but I can't ask since...she's my sisters friend lol.

But yeah I get what you mean; part of me doesn't wanna know, I just get really curious. Maybe I will ask someone that I used to have a crush on just to find out, I guess there isn't any harm in that. I'm sorry to hear a friendship ended though.  I'd say I hope you find out about it, but I can understand not wanting to talk to your friends about it.



I'm on mobile and my mom called me just as I finished typing and for some reason everything got deleted and I had to start over :c Thanks mom.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2015)

@JakeVonScott: @Zachary_Birch You're so British SO BRITIAH HXUSHQJSHHEQ YOUVE GKNE THEOUGH PUBERTY YAY YOU CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR VOICE MAKES ME HAPPY


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> @JakeVonScott: @Zachary_Birch You're so British SO BRITIAH HXUSHQJSHHEQ YOUVE GKNE THEOUGH PUBERTY YAY YOU CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR VOICE MAKES ME HAPPY



everyone should follow these accounts on twitter!!!!!!!!1
(if u dont ur lame)


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> everyone should follow these accounts on twitter!!!!!!!!1
> (if u dont ur lame)



oops i meant to edit the @users out LOL


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really hope you're okay.. 
it's making me upset that you aren't responding 
the struggle man


----------



## Aradai (Jan 2, 2015)

you're so cute never stop being cute


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

Spoiler: whining



Ok, first I decided to call someone that I really like to talk to them since we haven't talked in a long time. I procrastinated because I hate talking to people on the phone because I tend to make a idiot out of myself but when I finally did it she wasn't answering.

Now I just want really badly for them to call back because a part of me is afraid that they're ignoring me or something worse where I won't be able to contact them anymore. ;-;


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

I JUST BEAT THE TTYD PIT OF 100 TRIALS

I WINNNNNNN AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate that stupid shortcut in mount wario ugh. Someone always ends up knocking me off or I fall into the pit. ;3;
Also my dog finally learned how to lie down on command! She didn't come from a very good home so training her has been hard but i wuv her.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I JUST BEAT THE TTYD PIT OF 100 TRIALS
> 
> I WINNNNNNN AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Omg congrats. I've only ever tried the Flopside Pit from SPM, but I don't think I beat it.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

Why is pepsi so delicious? ;w; I can never decide If I like pepsi, dr pepper, or grape juice more.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Why is pepsi so delicious? ;w; I can never decide If I like pepsi, dr pepper, or grape juice more.



Pepsi Max is the best.. xD


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Pepsi Max is the best.. xD


 It is! but then there is also Cherry Pepsi...D: *Drool*


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> It is! but then there is also Cherry Pepsi...D: *Drool*



Cherry is one of my favourites also.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 3, 2015)

It's all my fault. It's all my fault. Oh my gosh I'm so sorry I would do anything right now to reverse this.
--------------
I'm gonna have a hard time sleeping tonight. ;3;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't think anyone on this forum remembers me...o.o


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't think anyone on this forum remembers me...o.o



I remember you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welcome back!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 3, 2015)

Holy crap, it's snowing outside..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't think anyone on this forum remembers me...o.o



Oh hey, welcome back!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't think anyone on this forum remembers me...o.o



hi yes i do


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

Death Mountain is kicking my ass.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

^nice avatar...neptune <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

I BEAT IT PRAISE GOD



Noiru said:


> ^nice avatar...neptune <3



And thanks! I like yours too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

grats and thanks c:


----------



## unravel (Jan 3, 2015)

Nah I don't think I will get suspended for that funny cover photo in fb lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't think anyone on this forum remembers me...o.o



hu r u?


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2015)

everyone is selling Yoshi eggs when I have no bells


----------



## Dork (Jan 3, 2015)

my house smells of banana & butter bc of the muffins my mom is making
also i really need to get started on my english essay - me every 30 mins since 10am this morning


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 3, 2015)

It's so quiet around my house today...

And it's 4:15 in the afternoon.


----------



## Beary (Jan 3, 2015)

feel like ****


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2015)

time for some serious art
*puts on beret*


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)

What if I painted you a picture, would that be weird?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

this is game is too awesome damn it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

Saylor said:


> What if I painted you a picture, would that be weird?



What are you painting? If it's something they like, it's probably not weird.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 3, 2015)

This animal. This ****ing animal. Everytime I see it, I just want to destroy something. It's hard not to hate this ****ing piece of ****, what the **** is it? It's like ****ing Frankenstein's monster. It's like some sick, depraved ****er stitched parts of multiple animals together and this ****ing abomination is the result. It's the most useless existance on earth, being some duck beaver otter thing. Hopefully humanity willl see some sense and wipe this piece of **** from the face of the continent, maggot.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> What are you painting? If it's something they like, it's probably not weird.


Hm I'm not sure yet. I just kinda felt like painting something and I thought when I was done I might give it to my friend, just cause I don't think she's been feeling very well, but idk what she'd like.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Hm I'm not sure yet. I just kinda felt like painting something and I thought when I was done I might give it to my friend, just cause I don't think she's been feeling very well, but idk what she'd like.



Aw, that's really sweet! I'm sure she'll like it no matter what it is; if I were feeling down and a friend painted something for me, I'd love it regardless. You should definitely do it!


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 3, 2015)

I want my Baymax plush here *Now*, not two days from now Ups.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)

I just realized how ironic my name is given the fact that I'm totally clumsy.


----------



## Improv (Jan 3, 2015)

should i type like this from now on

aesthetic.

or is this better


----------



## jj231kuy (Jan 3, 2015)

leave


----------



## Improv (Jan 3, 2015)

jj231kuy said:


> leave



please do not tell me how to live my life !


----------



## jj231kuy (Jan 4, 2015)

Improv said:


> please do not tell me how to live my life !



thank you for writing your 2000th post in reply to that do i get a trophy sir


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler: artist woes



I just posted a art dump and while I did get some attention the picture I put most of my effort into making got nothing. I mean, I'm glad I got anything but stil... :U


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: artist woes
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a art dump and while I did get some attention the picture I put most of my effort into making got nothing. I mean, I'm glad I got anything but stil... :U



Haha I know what you mean. But at the same time I am a giant offender for viewing and absorbing content without commenting on it, so keep your chin up - I'm sure a lot of people are like me and are just sometimes too self-conscious or forgetful to remark on something after looking at it. :X


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Somehow I pulled my achilles tendon and it's kept me up until 2 am. School is starting on monday too gah. ;3;


----------



## Naiad (Jan 4, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



lmao who even was I in 2k14


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

what if we're living in a dome, like in "the truman show"? :O


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Crap, I have to go to school tomorrow....nooooooooooo...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

^what you don't celebrate twelfth night/eve and day? o:


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: artist woes
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a art dump and while I did get some attention the picture I put most of my effort into making got nothing. I mean, I'm glad I got anything but stil... :U


This happens with me all the time on tumblr.

Like seriously, the max amount of notes I usually get is about 10 or maybe 15, but rarely higher than that unless it's a popular villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ^what you don't celebrate twelfth night/eve and day? o:


That's a UK holiday though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yeah we do have those days off. not that i start until the 19th or something but, yer.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

School tomorrow, so much to do... Come noontime...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

**** you head stop pretending you hurt I haven't done anything wtf


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> School tomorrow, so much to do... Come noontime...



School for me on Tuesday.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

alesha said:


> School for me on Tuesday.



Luckyyyyyyyy


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Why am I watching Newgrounds flashes that I used to watch all the time as a little kid?

Like seriously.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Crap, slow laptop...ugh.

Ignore this comment, double post...whateverz..


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Why am I watching Newgrounds flashes that I used to watch all the time as a little kid?
> 
> Like seriously.



That

doesn't sound like a bad idea, actually


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

60's anime is weird...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> 60's anime is weird...



What are you watching?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> What are you watching?



Kimba the White Lion.

It's a weird one, not as weird as Astro Boy, but its still weird.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 4, 2015)

Someone with access to my Netflix account has been watching a fireplace simulator haha... wonder what that's about.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

School on Tuesday


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't want to go back tomorrow ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Kimba the White Lion.
> 
> It's a weird one, not as weird as Astro Boy, but its still weird.


Tetsuwan Atomu is awesome.

Also got some booze and crisps, wahey

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Someone with access to my Netflix account has been watching a fireplace simulator haha... wonder what that's about.



It's literally a picture of a fireplace with a simulated fire in it lol. My relatives have loads of those lol


----------



## Saylor (Jan 4, 2015)

I completely forgot about the SAT later this year, I better study for that. Especially for the math part.


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I completely forgot about the SAT later this year, I better study for that. Especially for the math part.



You should buy the Official SAT Study Guide, 2nd Edition. It is a book that will prep you insanely well for the test. Costs about $10 on Amazon. You may be able to obtain it elsewhere online, but the book is created by the people who make the test (CollegeBoard), and contains ~6? actual previous SAT tests as practice tests. It is very much worth it. My first score was a 1620, and I jumped to a 2230 after using this book (among other studying materials) to help improve my score!


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 4, 2015)

People who complain that they got an A instead of an A+ on a test or assignment bug me. You got a good score when almost everyone else got C's, so why can't you just take it for what it's worth?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 4, 2015)

charade501 said:


> You should buy the Official SAT Study Guide, 2nd Edition. It is a book that will prep you insanely well for the test. Costs about $10 on Amazon. You may be able to obtain it elsewhere online, but the book is created by the people who make the test (CollegeBoard), and contains ~6? actual previous SAT tests as practice tests. It is very much worth it. My first score was a 1620, and I jumped to a 2230 after using this book (among other studying materials) to help improve my score!


Whoa, I'd heard about that but I had no idea it was that cheap. I'll definitely check it out if that's the case, thanks very much!!


----------



## Improv (Jan 4, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Whoa, I'd heard about that but I had no idea it was that cheap. I'll definitely check it out if that's the case, thanks very much!!



When are you taking the test? I still haven't signed up for a date yet asdfghjkl;


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)

I also recommend the website CollegeConfidential ( http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/sat-act-tests-test-preparation/ ). It helped me a lot as well. Lots of fellow students, lots of coaches, instructors, experts, etc. You'll find just about everything you'll need in regards to the SAT (or even the ACT, college exams, etc.) here.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 4, 2015)

Improv said:


> When are you taking the test? I still haven't signed up for a date yet asdfghjkl;


Ah I still need to sign up for a date, too, but I think I'm gonna go May 2nd. Good luck for when you take it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



charade501 said:


> I also recommend the website CollegeConfidential ( http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/sat-act-tests-test-preparation/ ). It helped me a lot as well. Lots of fellow students, lots of coaches, instructors, experts, etc. You'll find just about everything you'll need in regards to the SAT (or even the ACT, college exams, etc.) here.


This'll be super helpful, thanks again.


----------



## Improv (Jan 4, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Ah I still need to sign up for a date, too, but I think I'm gonna go May 2nd. Good luck for when you take it!



I think I'm going to do March 14th, I have a couple of AP exams and other exams early May and I think I'd be ?ber stressed out if I had to take the SAT then.

Good luck!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 4, 2015)

Good luck to everyone taking their SATs. You guys seem pretty smart, so I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> People who complain that they got an A instead of an A+ on a test or assignment bug me. You got a good score when almost everyone else got C's, so why can't you just take it for what it's worth?



Yet people with C complain because they have such standards lolol


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 4, 2015)

I never said I got C's, aha. I'm pretty much a straight B student. ^^;;

My mom spends all her time watching these annoying beauty gurus with nasally voices that I can't stand. I hear them from her room all night.
i'm whiny sorry ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

No but I remember that thread people say they treated C as an F literally lolol.

Also god I hate discovering some music because you can only get it on youtube lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 4, 2015)

Trying to write thank you notes for my teachers that wrote me recommendations, but it all sounds insincere ugh.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Trying to write thank you notes for my teachers that wrote me recommendations, but it all sounds insincere ugh.


oh sht i should do that tooo x-x

I've been starting to unsub alot of channels i used to watch without finding new ones. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmm I'm bored.. yo


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Time to buckle down and write these essays. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Hmmm I'm bored.. yo



yo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Playing Everlasting Summer.. really good.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Trying to write thank you notes for my teachers that wrote me recommendations, but it all sounds insincere ugh.



Haha! Nice signature, I love that show xD


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Tetsuwan Atomu is awesome.
> 
> Also got some booze and crisps, wahey


It's weird, then again my experience with Astro Boy is the incredibly cheesy English dub.

Finding old anime in Japanese is haaaaaarrrdd..

Also, how the hell did they get away with that?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

The english kinda sucks.. at least they released some new remake of the manga in only 3 parts before..

huh.. what


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 4, 2015)

Over halfway through with reading Cress. I almost can't get myself to finish the book as it's the most recent book in the series. I know Winter is coming out soon, but it's the last book and I've fallen in love with the world the author created. It's gonna suck to see it end


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope my sig actually rotates bc I'm not sure what's going on in this process

Edit: ayyyyyy it does


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 4, 2015)

You know you're obsessed when you marathon Over the Garden Wall (in one sitting) while eating M&Ms.  Then you doodle your favorite scenes, and find out that watching that miniseries is the thing that cheers you up when you're sad...

I attempted to marathon it again today since it was on, but went to the movies instead.  Meh.

I'm weird ;-;


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2015)

some of the threads on here are ****ing gold lmaoooo


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Isabella said:


> some of the threads on here are ****ing gold lmaoooo



Yes, especially if you dig deep in brewster's cafe... 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?703-Brochalholic-anonymous 

I just

Also beware, don't necro that thread bc it's almost ten years old and yeah


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Yes, especially if you dig deep in brewster's cafe...
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?703-Brochalholic-anonymous
> 
> ...



LOOOOL.
operation: bring back the new Brochalholic anonymous thread this year


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Isabella said:


> LOOOOL.
> operation: bring back the new Brochalholic anonymous thread this year



XD if I think of it I'll make a tribute thread on the anniversary


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 5, 2015)

I kinda want to join a guild but uh I'm so awkward in-game. OTL


----------



## azukitan (Jan 5, 2015)

Seeing your guinea pigs popcorning at 2 in the morning = *priceless* XD


----------



## Naiad (Jan 5, 2015)

It's 12:25 AM oops 

So much for being awake at school


----------



## S-A-M (Jan 5, 2015)

Its my birthday. I have to go to school


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm  starving and want ramen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Why did I get into old OPM music it's like impossible to find lolol.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 5, 2015)

Someone help, should I buy this poster now and wait till my birthday (June 5th) to get the last 2 Ace Attorney games or should I wait like 2 weeks and buy Apollo Justice...? My gran said I can only buy 1 thing in the next few months...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

get the poster


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Someone help, should I buy this poster now and wait till my birthday (June 5th) to get the last 2 Ace Attorney games or should I wait like 2 weeks and buy Apollo Justice...? My gran said I can only buy 1 thing in the next few months...



If I were you I'd get the games tbh.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 5, 2015)

I need to eat better

I look kinda chubby from this past week...

And I need to get my grades up again from the low point in life in October/November...

Gotta cheer up


----------



## Naiad (Jan 5, 2015)

sCHOOL

//sobbing


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

im hungry

and i want crisps omfg


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

BORED. BATH TIME. CAPITALS. WORDS. HUH. UGH......


----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler: confession



My old best friend and I haven't talked in months and I'm happy about that, but I still go on her tumblr every now and then to make sure she's okay because even though I really dislike her I want her to be fine. I saw that she was posting about how unhappy she was with her life so I anonymously sent her a couple messages to cheer her up and I feel so guilty, almost like I'm lying to her by doing that. I need to let go of her completely but I worry about her sometimes.

I am a terrible person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

this quest is so annoying like drop already


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2015)

I feel like I've been really annoying and bothersome lately haha... Maybe this is why I'm bad at making friends unless I act differently from the way I actually am.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2015)

I've a huge friend crush on the girl that sits next to me in chemistry. She's nice and she talks to me a lot, and she's in ap calculus which impresses me, and she can play some kind of instrument, and she's an amazing artist, and she always balances her equations like a pro.

Please never move away from the desk we share.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I feel like I've been really annoying and bothersome lately haha... Maybe this is why I'm bad at making friends unless I act differently from the way I actually am.


But you're so awesome, you shouldn't act differently than how you actually are :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

omg i need money i want this sailor saturn figure but it's like.. uh 90 bucks lol yeah right


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> omg i need money i want this sailor saturn figure but it's like.. uh 90 bucks lol yeah right



Omg what figure is it

Also I feel you on the money issue. I need to get a job haha. :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I've a huge friend crush on the girl that sits next to me in chemistry. She's nice and she talks to me a lot, and she's in ap calculus which impresses me, and she can play some kind of instrument, and she's an amazing artist, and she always balances her equations like a pro.
> 
> Please never move away from the desk we share.
> 
> ...



That's really sweet of you to say. I hope things work out with your friend crush.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

it's a figuarts one i think lemme check

View attachment 79804


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

No one look at my signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

i clicked not gonna message you though hshsh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it's a figuarts one i think lemme check
> 
> View attachment 79804



Nice! I kind of want the Sailor Neptune one that's coming out in March, but idk if I'll have the money by then lol. 

Have you tried looking on Amazon? I think they generally have figures prices decently, but you might have to be more wary about getting fakes on there, idk. I've never actually bought one before lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

I bought a few smaller randoms at a con and I have a few nendoroid petite ones..

yeah.. It's kinda expensive.. like 90-100 bucks for that one :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

they are from random series not just sailor moon. yesh i kinda want it..saturn is my fave. I have a Hotaru one already so xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

and Neptune holy shiet I want!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope I have a valentine by valentine's day, but probably not. :U


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Gingersnap35 said:


> No one look at my signature.



I looked at it. >.>


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I hope I have a valentine by valentine's day, but probably not. :U


You never know! I hope you find one


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

the ice cream


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Sushi is tasty. Anyone loves it?


----------



## a potato (Jan 6, 2015)

Please stop using my name in like every single thread you make


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

i want dat saturn figure but god it's so expensive >>


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2015)

the rumor that I like to b milked like a cow because my breasts are filled with delicious wholesome milk...that rumor is untrue


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

according to your avatar and sig, nope


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

It's 5am and I'm up eating ice cream


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

No school today. B) I would like to thank Mother Nature for making this dream a reality.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> No school today. B) I would like to thank Mother Nature for making this dream a reality.


o: Lucky!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Saylor said:


> o: Lucky!!



Did you not get any snow? I was looking at the maps yesterday and it looked like a really big portion of the country was getting hit by the storm; actually, we were either supposed to not get any or just get flurries haha. 

Sorry you have to go to school, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Glad I don't have school until like 19th or something...


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Did you not get any snow? I was looking at the maps yesterday and it looked like a really big portion of the country was getting hit by the storm; actually, we were either supposed to not get any or just get flurries haha.
> 
> Sorry you have to go to school, though.


We did, but in the part of Colorado I'm in we could get ten feet of snow and still probably have school. It's very rarely canceled here for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

lol i wish i had like 100 bucks now so i could get that figure lolol


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel weird today


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Saylor said:


> We did, but in the part of Colorado I'm in we could get ten feet of snow and still probably have school. It's very rarely canceled here for some reason.



Holy crap I'm sorry.  A lot of the time we just get cancellations for ice and some snow because our city can't clear the roads and everything by the time school's supposed to start. 

I hope you have a nice day today!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Holy crap I'm sorry.  A lot of the time we just get cancellations for ice and some snow because our city can't clear the roads and everything by the time school's supposed to start.
> 
> I hope you have a nice day today!


Haha it's okay! I usually just take my own snow day if it gets bad enough out.

I hope you have a nice day, too


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Why do they have to put raisins and **** in like every other bun here


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

i guess im always the bad guy. XD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the Skull Kid statue, but I'd honestly prefer the UK special edition bundle... If I had the money I'd buy both and sell the EU game on eBay or something lol. 

Also Noiru, I like your sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

fanks.. i love nge <3

ugh still debating about that figure nnggh

also old pinoy folk rock is so awesome


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Omg my dog chewed up my textbook for math. Normally I would thank him but I kind of still needed that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

the one time that comes true^ you know how they say my dog ate my hw lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg.. Freddie Aguilar got such an awesome voice.. brb crying 5ever


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Omg my dog chewed up my textbook for math. Normally I would thank him but I kind of still needed that.



Omg I'm so sorry. That happened to me last year with an English textbook, and I wound up buying a used one from Amazon and turning it when we were done with them (I could still see the numbers on the bottom of the old textbook lol). Maybe for now you could find one online?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> the one time that comes true^ you know how they say my dog ate my hw lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg.. Freddie Aguilar got such an awesome voice.. brb crying 5ever


True, at least now I have a legitimate excuse. :b


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

In hindsight my shutting down the game instead of going to the hospital wasn't the smartest move because now Paula's not at the level she was at... I'm an idiot lmao.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I'm so sorry. That happened to me last year with an English textbook, and I wound up buying a used one from Amazon and turning it when we were done with them (I could still see the numbers on the bottom of the old textbook lol). Maybe for now you could find one online?


It's cool! I actually have double of all my textbooks cause I never returned the ones from the school I transfered from haha, so I have a backup. I'll try to find a used one online for when I need to give it back at the end of the year, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

yes you do ahaha. or just take a pic of your dog eating for proof


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 6, 2015)

Holy crap it's going to be cold tonight...

Like 17 degrees Fahrenheit, jesus christ.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 6, 2015)

gdi it's so cold


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 6, 2015)

I just got _another_ infraction on ACC for "offensive language" which I'm confused since I censored what I said in the post by using *. But it's been a week and a half since my last infraction so it's a new record for amount of time I haven't gotten reported..


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

Battlefield theme from Brawl is nice


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

Wish I had nice long hair


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

this music is so good omfg


----------



## Marii (Jan 6, 2015)

just finished Toradora and I don't know how I feel about it
now I dunno what to watch


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

^nice sig

watch Utena..:3


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 6, 2015)

chinese food would sound really good at the moment


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^nice sig
> 
> watch Utena..:3



Omg please watch Utena. I love Utena so much.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2015)

irisubunny said:


> chinese food would sound really good at the moment



i agree


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 7, 2015)

I need bacon in my life right now.


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

I wish I was a sim so that I could close my eyes and go to sleep right away because my sleeping schedule is ridiculous.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

... i need to see ya </3


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

Weekend Needs to get ova here


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

I need more friends XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

i cut my finger owww


----------



## toxapex (Jan 7, 2015)

Homework ugh

Also, Cesar Chavez was a p cool guy


----------



## Saylor (Jan 7, 2015)

Nooooo my chem teacher moved our seats and I'm not next to that cool girl anymore, I guess I jinxed it :c


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought about going to the beach with someone earlier and now I can't stop thinking about it haha. I guess the idea is just really romantic to me.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 7, 2015)

My mom's looking at jobs along the east coast and I hope to God she takes one soon, I miss it there.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 7, 2015)

It's supposed to be super cold tomorrow morning, and they went ahead and gave us a two hour delay because of it. Thank you based god.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 7, 2015)

sometimes I think I should seriously bring a notebook to work and write down all of the way too forced sexual innuendos customers say to me

would be good for laughs down the road


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

no school tomorrow holy shoot 

Like

I have no clue why they did this but I am not arguing


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

I hate my town...


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 8, 2015)

It's pouring with rain, dark, and I can't be arsed today basically


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

TBT has the sunrise bg


I should sleep


----------



## oreo (Jan 8, 2015)

I miss my boyfriend's breath under my skin and 
I also dislike my clinginess more than usual. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

I like your username a bit too much rofl..^


----------



## azukitan (Jan 8, 2015)

Cry of Fear is an amazing game. Can't believe I didn't know about it until now ;u;


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

I really like the "j"s in this font. I just realized that. Look at them, they're beautiful.

j j j j j j j j j j


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

change your name to it then..


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> change your name to it then..



And give up the crumbs?! I think not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

jjjjjjcrumbs?

lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

I always forget there are young chitlins around. My mouth/sense of humor is going to get me in trouble.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 8, 2015)

why isn't "how to close a thread" in the faqs?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 8, 2015)

I need to improve on art faaast....

Seriouslllyy....


----------



## toxapex (Jan 9, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I need to improve on art faaast....
> 
> Seriouslllyy....



Your usertitle made me think of "Hasta la pasta, Koopa!" and now I can't stop laughing help


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

i need to find that post that says 'i miss breaking bad so much I even miss Todd' because that's exactly how i feel at least 70% of the time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I always forget there are young chitlins around. My mouth/sense of humor is going to get me in trouble.


Hah, be glad you don't know me IRL then, I'm probably the worst with bad jokes and cussing stuff lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

is there gonna b green pinwheels for everything except caption the picture cuz that's the only thing I got a favorite in LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

I dunno. I saw IRC has it and glad for that since I won one of the nights  Will looks nice with my feathers <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I dunno. I saw IRC has it and glad for that since I won one of the nights  Will looks nice with my feathers <3



Ooo yeah I saw that, congrats.  I bombed the only night I had a chance of winning hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> Ooo yeah I saw that, congrats.  I bombed the only night I had a chance of winning hahaha


Fanks  Yeah I'm soo happy I won that one. I love random questions about everything and Trivial Pursuit is like my hobby


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 9, 2015)

I am at the point of anger where I just want to break things and swear... gonna throw this pc out the window now...


----------



## Saylor (Jan 9, 2015)

Bless my friend for letting me take refuge in her home.


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm drawing something rly cool n I'm in a good mood this is weird


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

I just wanna run around and wake up all the neighbors now lol so happy


----------



## toxapex (Jan 9, 2015)

WHAT IS HAPPENINNNNGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

lets go walking u and me, ready set come on lets go


----------



## Eldin (Jan 9, 2015)

glad I finally had motivation to make a little villager sig so everything isn't just written

now just need to be less lazy with other actually important things


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

'SALL GOOD








HE'S THE LEADER OF THE BUNCH
YOU KNOW
HIM 
WELL
HE'S FINALLY BACK 
TO KICK
SOME
TAIL


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

HE'S BIGGER
FASTER
AND STRONGER TOO
HE'S THE FIRST MEMBER
OF THE DK CREW UH


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

THIS KONG'S GOT STYLE, SO LISTEN UP DUDES
SHE CAN SHRINK IN SIZE, TO SUIT
HER
MOOD


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 10, 2015)

~haven't made out with anyone since like august......~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm bored.. well might as well finish some Steam games.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2015)

I really need to play more Fantasy Life...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Grape fanta is **** and ..lol I'm back on dark AC:NL side


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm oddly disappointed that the DK Rap died here

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also wtf happened to all the tags on this thread what


----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)

I used to never believe that your dreams had any kind of deep underlying message behind them but now I'm rethinking that and I kinda wish they did.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

They reset them or remove them idk

also, fml


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> ~haven't made out with anyone since like august......~



You sound pretty sad, using all of those tildes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

~~~~~tildes are awesome


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 10, 2015)

Disband said:


> You sound pretty sad, using all of those tildes.



S A D B O Y
just tryina kiss cute girls


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

i wanna watch tokyo mew mew


----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)

Could I just start my entire life over or is it no redos??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Could I just start my entire life over or is it no redos??


same here.

also why........ fml


----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> same here.
> 
> also why........ fml


You okay?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 10, 2015)

I had a dream about someone I've never met? It was pretty innocuous (we were playing Mario Kart together lol), but it still kind of weirded me out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> You okay?



yes.. and i cant really do anything atm


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Your usertitle made me think of "Hasta la pasta, Koopa!" and now I can't stop laughing help



I can't either.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I had a dream about someone I've never met? It was pretty innocuous (we were playing Mario Kart together lol), but it still kind of weirded me out.


Whoa, we had the same dream! (Except mine happened last week and it was probably with a different person of course lol)


----------



## Aradai (Jan 10, 2015)

feeling really confused right now rip me


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 10, 2015)

Notice me, senpai...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Whoa, we had the same dream! (Except mine happened last week and it was probably with a different person of course lol)



Hahaha, that's pretty wild. I guess Mario Kart before bed gives weird dreams? Idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

^listening to asian oldies does lol

also stop giving me **** villagers dumb game


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

"hey jade! i heard you screeching. what are ya looking at?"

"ummm.... nothing..."

"why do you have a tab called gay *** scarecrow?"

"why are the past 8 google searches you've done related to gay scarecrows?"

"ummm... research..."


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 10, 2015)

I hope to god I get Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Fantasy Life soon, it's so boring playing the same 3DS games over and over again.

Like seriously.


----------



## Naiad (Jan 10, 2015)

Ahaha

The funny thing is: _you don't even realize how much I hate you._

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> I hope to god I get Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Fantasy Life soon, it's so boring playing the same 3DS games over and over again.
> 
> Like seriously.



s a m e

I also need to upgrade my SD card ff


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

"some people go both ways, dorothy!"

"this stick just nails me in the back, dorothy."

"sometimes this stick falls out, and the farmer sticks the stick right back in."

i had a bad habit of speaking too fast and um  ; w ;

woah. woah. my teacher. do you realize that you made me say these things. do you realize WHAT THIS IS

DID SHE DO THIS ON PURPOSE

DID SHE

I BET SHE DID


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 10, 2015)

i need to resist the urge to snap my tablet pen in half right freaking now...


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

I finally watched a LP of five nights at freddy's lol it was kinda creepy but the gameplay seems rly repetitive, especially since the youtuber i watched took like a dozen tries to beat nigt five


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

I am reading a nsfw fanfic involving a Scarecrow and someone said "saucy" and then I ended up thinking "sauciest stream on the internet" which reminded me of Vinesauce which made me think of Vin?sauce and Vlinny doing things and idk... that trash can looks like it'll accept me.


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

Puffy said:


> I am reading a nsfw fanfic involving a Scarecrow and someone said "saucy" and then I ended up thinking "sauciest stream on the internet" which reminded me of Vinesauce which made me think of Vin?sauce and Vlinny doing things and idk... that trash can looks like it'll accept me.



I NEVER KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT 
blurgh


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> I NEVER KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT
> blurgh



half the time i don't know what i'm talking about tbh


----------



## Peppermint (Jan 11, 2015)

I should probably get off this site and actually play ACNL. D:


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 11, 2015)

Decided to reset my town once and I got a decent map with Cheri, Bones, Merengue, Whitney and Chief as my starter villagers.

Please never leave guys cries


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Note to self don't fix with 3DS consoles at 1 am ffff


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

i hope i surprise myself by NOT feeling like a piece of ugly garbage once i finally do sleep


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2015)

Woooow I'm hot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

temperature-wise


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Ch-ch-changes


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Ch-ch-changes


I love that song. :')

Okay I had a dream last night about two people I've talked to but never actually met, and I've since forgotten who they were, but we were about to show each other pictures of ourselves cause we still didn't know what we looked like and I just realized that that makes absolutely no sense cause we were all sitting together looking at each other face-to-face hahaha.

Good job, dream.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Bowie. <3Nah it was more directed at myself actually..
Yeah I know I usually have weird dreams about people too.


----------



## Ashuro (Jan 11, 2015)

Levi and Eren should totally BANG !


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 11, 2015)

Ahhh this is starting to really stress me out, ugh. This will definitely be a lesson to me from now on lol.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 11, 2015)

i wonder what it is and how long it will be when he shows the graphic to me.. on my birthday maybe???


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

what to do :c


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 11, 2015)

i kNEW iT!!! woe
17 more days then


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Alright, I think I may have decided actually.. I've gotten other interests you may say.


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

i briefly forgot how tired i am but now i am re-alerted to the fact that i've been up since i dont know when, still scared to sleep tho ew


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish SAi had an auto-recovery feature, seriously my computer crashed 3 times and I still wasn't able to save my work.

AUUGHHH....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

^Sai is broke af

also hm save tix or spent one on raffle and get a patch?


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

A GIRL SCOUT DROPPED BY MY FAMILY'S HOUSE AND I ORDERED TWO BOXES OF THIN MINTS HAHA 

I remember now why the world can be a good place


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> A GIRL SCOUT DROPPED BY MY FAMILY'S HOUSE AND I ORDERED TWO BOXES OF THIN MINTS HAHA
> 
> I remember now why the world can be a good place



Those are soooo gooooood.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

Shameless is on today!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

the wolf among us was soooo god omfg


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2015)

Ahh for this chem lab we were given a list of solutions and we're supposed to put y / n depending on if they created a chemical reaction or not, but I didn't get all of the data so for the ones I didn't get I'm just filling in some made-up letter that could be mistaken for either a y or an n.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder.. those people who seriously use 'bae' as a word for babe and such.. the heck


----------



## Sumia (Jan 11, 2015)

That muh state. Need to quit it asap. Ech.


----------



## vanielle (Jan 11, 2015)

fire emblem why


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

I miss GaMERCaT now. :C


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I miss GaMERCaT now. :C



Oh yeah, just saw what happened ;c


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

weird to see all the mods on at once


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 11, 2015)

Procrastinating against drawing. Not even sure WHAT to draw...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 12, 2015)

tfw your 3DS starts blinking red halfway through fighting the napdragon I can only do like 20 damage to it per hit


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

I should be asleep but eh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> tfw your 3DS starts blinking red halfway through fighting the napdragon I can only do like 20 damage to it per hit



uuh charger bro?

also i found my old pokemon cards... gaaaah


----------



## asuka (Jan 12, 2015)

life just unexpectedly gave me everything i could've ever asked for and more and i'm honestly so lucky/grateful *^*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats  (also love your sig)

Also.. I know what I will do can be kinda.. radical I don't know but honestly I don't enjoy them anymore..I've been getting more and more into pc and.. retro in general. Maybe I will get a PS3 or PS4 in the future, what do I know...


----------



## asuka (Jan 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Congrats  (also love your sig)
> 
> Also.. I know what I will do can be kinda.. radical I don't know but honestly I don't enjoy them anymore..I've been getting more and more into pc and.. retro in general. Maybe I will get a PS3 or PS4 in the future, what do I know...



your sig is great too. ♡ ♡ i say just do what makes you happy~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

asuka said:


> your sig is great too. ♡ ♡ i say just do what makes you happy~



Rei <33 Favorite character.. gosh i need to re-read the manga or watch the anime again 

Yes.. .I've been getting more and more into pc and retro gaming lately I barely play on my Vita and 3DS anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Freddie Aguilar is such an awesome singer. So what if he marries young girls idgaf


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

kicks down the door and knocks down all walls and punches you in the face
I got a Pok?ball


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

ball is life


----------



## toxapex (Jan 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> uuh charger bro?
> 
> also i found my old pokemon cards... gaaaah



I didn't have access to a charger at the time  Well at least not without waking up my grumpy brother at 1AM


----------



## Eldin (Jan 12, 2015)

when you pay me back the 30 you owe me, then two days later you're like "hey can I borrow 30 bucks?" 

seriously I wonder what the point is


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> kicks down the door and knocks down all walls and punches you in the face
> I got a Pok?ball



ill punch you in the throat


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ill punch you in the throat



fight me


----------



## toxapex (Jan 13, 2015)

I have to act now, I'm tired uggghhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

ACTINNNGGGGG *dramatic flourish*


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2015)

Every time I look up I catch this girl from across the room looking at me; what am I doing??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

dark shards get heeereee


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been feeling weird lately and I'm not really sure why.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

DEADOOOH SCREAM


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> fight me



u wanna GO i am 4 foot 11 inches of pure wimp



Saylor said:


> Every time I look up I catch this girl from across the room looking at me; what am I doing??



who knows but next time, stare at her intently until she looks away. if she complains to the teacher, say that she was bothering you and wouldnt stop.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> u wanna GO i am 4 foot 11 inches of pure wimp
> 
> 
> 
> who knows but next time, stare at her intently until she looks away. if she complains to the teacher, say that she was bothering you and wouldnt stop.


Haha well we were in the library so there weren't any teachers around but near the end of the period we made eye contact and she just smiled at me and I smiled back so I guess everything's cool between us.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

way past midnight and i wanna watch tokyo mew mew the hell


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

will my cat stop meowing?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2015)

solula said:


> will my cat stop meowing?


It can.....but it'll cost you.


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It can.....but it'll cost you.



HAHAH no!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It can.....but it'll cost you.



wrong thread..lol

also this quest should be banned


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel like Navi whenever I try to get your attention.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

this quest

drop rate on some stuff seriously change it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't know how to talk to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

I should do something else besides this quest tbh


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it February 15th yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Is it February 15th yet?



nope huehue


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> nope huehue



Craaaaaaaaaap.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

i want ben and jerry's naoooo


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 14, 2015)

is there a cure to become not high


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

uggggggg finally got my brother an XL at christmas and now there's gonna be a MH4 AND Majora's Mask edition and they'll actually be available in Canada for once. well the pre-orders for them are already sold out at least I don't have to deal with that lol Also NA is only getting the New 3DS XL for some reason ?? so congrats on making me not buy something again Nintendo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

wow hero siege is addicting dat redneck hahah


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 14, 2015)

I wish I had the money to buy the Majora's Mask N3DS omg.


----------



## a potato (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel really clueless today...

like i keep asking all these really really stupid questions


ALSO THE N3DS AAAAA


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2015)

I want to win the lottery.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I wish I had the money to buy the Majora's Mask N3DS omg.


Me too! I need another job.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't wanna go that far for just a freaking money deposit argh


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

ok im sitting outside on my netbook and occasionally people will pass me (right outside the academic building's door) and i looked up and??? theres a flower right in front of me i cant tell if its real or fake (i think it is fake tho..) but like
who dropped it/threw it
was it for me
were they mocking me
_who knows_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ok im sitting outside on my netbook and occasionally people will pass me (right outside the academic building's door) and i looked up and??? theres a flower right in front of me i cant tell if its real or fake (i think it is fake tho..) but like
> who dropped it/threw it
> was it for me
> were they mocking me
> _who knows_


flower power comrade


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2015)

Guess I can't get a N3DS. Maybe I'll get the XL if they come out with a cool color.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> flower power comrade



its kinda pretty
its pinkish with some white

its placed so that the flower is pointing at me and the stem directly away)
but i dont remember anyone kneeling down and putting it there

nobody walking by is saying anythin/picking it up bc i guess they assume its mine


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

cool though


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

lmao some guys just passed me and one of em said 'ey you youre not fukin cold???' i said no and he said 'man its fukin cold...' and walked off


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Me too! I need another job.



I need a job period haha. Hopefully my mom will yield and let me get one, but I'm honestly not sure I can handle one. :/


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I need a job period haha. Hopefully my mom will yield and let me get one, but I'm honestly not sure I can handle one. :/


How come you don't think you could handle one?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> How come you don't think you could handle one?



Mainly school tbh. I like to get home and have a lot of time to do my assignments, but normally they don't take so long. I think I'd eventually get into the swing of it, but then I'd have to start studying for AP exams on top of my other schoolwork, and I'm not sure I could juggle it all. Honestly, if I got a job, I'd probably quit or something in early April/ late March to study, but I'd also like to have a job for part of the summer, so idk. 

I really want to try though! I'd like to have some money of my own for college, and currently my only source of money is birthdays and Christmas, and since they're so close together, it's difficult to make it last a year.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Mainly school tbh. I like to get home and have a lot of time to do my assignments, but normally they don't take so long. I think I'd eventually get into the swing of it, but then I'd have to start studying for AP exams on top of my other schoolwork, and I'm not sure I could juggle it all. Honestly, if I got a job, I'd probably quit or something in early April/ late March to study, but I'd also like to have a job for part of the summer, so idk.
> 
> I really want to try though! I'd like to have some money of my own for college, and currently my only source of money is birthdays and Christmas, and since they're so close together, it's difficult to make it last a year.


Ah that makes sense. I only work during the summer so I'm not sure but I can imagine it'd be pretty stressful to go between work and school. I bet you could handle it, though! I hope you can get one soon!


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/can-t-find-marth-amiibo-nintendo-says-more-coming/1100-6424643/

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Mega Man 1 is a hard game....like seriously.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 15, 2015)

i have a hangnail


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Mega Man 1 is a hard game....like seriously.



Yes 

I have a friend who's beaten all of the NES megaman games, meanwhile I've only killed Fireman, Cutman and Bombman lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also whyyyyyyyyyyyy only the XL is coming to NA ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Guess I can't get a N3DS. Maybe I'll get the XL if they come out with a cool color.



I'm just gonna get the Majora's Mask bundle and put paper/doodles over it


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Also whyyyyyyyyyyyy only the XL is coming to NA ;-;



idk but I'm still salty about it. it's NA not getting the solid white XL all over again


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> idk but I'm still salty about it. it's NA not getting the solid white XL all over again



I reeeeally wanted a solid white n3DS XL so I could easily doodle my own design onto it

Now I'm going to have to tape a piece of paper on or something....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

pokemon green is awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Omg holy **** I used to know that girl lol glad I don't anymore.

And I found a bank where you could deposit yourselves, good.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 15, 2015)

Jesus take the wheel


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Done with those annoying quests... Helll...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Ha ha...

It's good to have halfdays at school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> pokemon green is awesome


Yep...





Never forget...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

dat mew <3

alsooo so tired but worth it cutting off that crap from the music tracks...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 15, 2015)

The Amazing World of Gumball is one of those good shows on CN.  The first show since Spongebob (that hasn't ended) that the whole family enjoys. c:

Senpai said hi to me waaat???


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 15, 2015)

i wonder what i should have for dinner... i dont have takeout money and i dont feel like cooking... i could just make some eggs i guess


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sad because the tbt plug.dj stays dead :l


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> The Amazing World of Gumball is one of those good shows on CN.  The first show since Spongebob (that hasn't ended) that the whole family enjoys. c:


It really is a good show that goes unnoticed a lot.

Seriously, it gets better every time I watch it.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 15, 2015)

I decided to Google my old Youtube account. Oh god. The comments I used to make.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I decided to Google my old Youtube account. Oh god. The comments I used to make.



;o can i watch it?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> ;o can i watch it?



I meant comments on people's videos. I didn't upload any of my own.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

just reset my town, picked third map of the first batch and its perfect............ star snow, apples, brown train station n town hall


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2015)

oh ym god i'm typing a message and it's like trying to write or talk in a dream, it's all jumbled and weird and makes no sense


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

oh god why i need more munnies...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It really is a good show that goes unnoticed a lot.
> 
> Seriously, it gets better every time I watch it.



I know, right??  The fandom is kind of small, but it deserves a lot more...

It's so relatable.  The first cartoon in my lifetime where the family is a lot like mine. c:


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 17, 2015)

sooooo tired


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Poop.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 17, 2015)

man this site looks empty as **** without all the fair stuff


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> man this site looks empty as **** without all the fair stuff



The "Bell Tree Forums" stuff looks SO BLANK


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2015)

Why are there three Bowies on here?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Why are there three Bowies on here?



I never noticed.

I love your signature by the way.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> I never noticed.
> 
> I love your signature by the way.



Thank you.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 17, 2015)

Why are you still allowed inside the house?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 17, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Why are you still allowed inside the house?



Glad to see you around again!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 17, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Glad to see you around again!


Oh, thanks very much.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

i want that new majoras mask xl lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want that new majoras mask xl lol



Same ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Same ugh



PURPLE HYPER I NEED MUNNIES :/


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, the YouChew forums died, not even letting me sign out, so I decided to make myself at home here.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Well, the YouChew forums died, not even letting me sign out, so I decided to make myself at home here.


Welcome. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found a ton of books that I've never read in my room and I'm so overwhelmed but in a good way. I can't decide where to start.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

I need a new book to read actually haha.

Just finished The Wasp Factory. So good.


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Sometimes, it feels like I'm better at making enemies than making friends...


----------



## Aradai (Jan 17, 2015)

I have so many people I've lost contact with.
I wanna ask one of them for their Skype but when I go to their page, I just sit there doing nothing rip.


----------



## Clever Bear (Jan 17, 2015)

Ever since my best friend from high school and I grew far apart, I haven't been able to find any connection with any one else, and I have a hard time making friends. 

In other news, has any one else ever realized that when someone smiles, they're just flashing you their skull? I mean, yep, that's their skeleton right there...

And now, the weather.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

I want to.. see this person but idk our history is pretty damn messy...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 18, 2015)

I decided to try and revive my brain, by ordering a few books that might actually provoke some deeper thoughts.

Not to be compared to the usual thoughts occupying my mind. 

destructive<constructive


----------



## P.K. (Jan 18, 2015)

If you want people to open up to you about their personal problems so you can help them, guilt tripping them about how long it's been won't help you. I already said I'll do it when I'm ready and I don't think I want to tell you if you're just going to guilt trip me about it and manipulate me about how "we've been friends for so long". No. I don't owe you anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

this quest is boring but idk have nothing better to do


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2015)

i can't believe i stayed up for this spectacular moment in history
/happy birthday logan lerman <333


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

is bored dont want friday


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel bad for my friend because she's panicking over her failing a class last semester when she usually gets good grades, and I wanna tell her that it's okay and it doesn't mean anything and this isn't gonna stop her at all from doing whatever she wants to do with her life, but she stopped replying to my messages lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

It's all stormy and stuff over here...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

I need btb lol


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

If I ever wrote an autobiography it would probably be titled something like, "I wanna talk to you so badly but I don't know what to say."


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi my name is Gingersnap35 in forums and irl


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2015)

Gonna make this cookie dough and chill it before I start writing my paper on that stupid book I read for gov and then go to Bojangle's to do an interview. 

I feel like I should feel really stressed out about everything I have to do but I'm not? I actually think I'll be able to get most if not all of the paper done tonight, which would let me relax tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

i need to sell my feather argh


----------



## Clever Bear (Jan 18, 2015)

Do animals know they're animals? Like, are they able to recognize the differences among themselves or are they all just oblivious or uncaring? Does a bear look at a wolf and think it's just a weird looking bear?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

im hungry rawr.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

Being on an art block sucks.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 18, 2015)

Am I the only one who becomes annoyed when someone mistakes my guinea pig for a hamster?




This doodle was done to illustrate my thoughts...its weird.  I'm weird.  Ignore it.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Am I the only one who becomes annoyed when someone mistakes my guinea pig for a hamster?
> 
> View attachment 81254
> 
> This doodle was done just because.



IKR.

They look eerily similar.

Cute doodle BTW.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2015)

I think this person and I would be really good friends, but we're both... too shy haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Am I the only one who becomes annoyed when someone mistakes my guinea pig for a hamster?
> 
> View attachment 81254
> 
> This doodle was done to illustrate my thoughts...its weird.  I'm weird.  Ignore it.



That was always really bizarre to me because of their obvious size differences, but I guess people who have never had either wouldn't really know that.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

Seriously, guinea pigs are like giants compared to hamsters. That surprises me too.

Also I get off work soon HALLELUJAH~

It's a shorter day and not busy so I actually prefer Sundays to most days tbh, but still can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm gonna need someone to come over and beat this level for me, I just can't do it.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 18, 2015)

This is the creepiest girl I've ever seen.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2015)

My brother and I were on mafia together but I got killed the first night. I'm so mad haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> This is the creepiest girl I've ever seen.



I..agree. 

I don't wanna go outside but I have too and ugh so don't wanna start at 9 am tomorrow.. theee helll.


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 19, 2015)

i miss raving


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

this schedule

like omfg.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

dani get on will ya

also i wanna go outside but so cold >(


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hey, this isn`t the thread I wanted to post in, now I need to edit it."


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Parents pfff. Thank the heavens I`ll never become one. Its amazing how the whole special connection things blows up in your face daily, because it makes you actually give a damn about what they think of you or how they see you. Even though they can proof countless times they have no clue who you are.
> 
> But other then that I`m peachy.



I agree.. I'd never want kids for that and a multitude of reasons.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I agree.. I'd never want kids for that and a multitude of reasons.



You ever got those tickets for AC/DC?

That was a truly random thought, if ever there was one. But it just hit me. We could compare experiences if you go as well.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 19, 2015)

I need inspiration for my town.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

I need to stop wasting time and get to work, for real though...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

Boomerang got a new face-lift...

Ooooh noooooooo....


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

crossy road is such a fun game AAA


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> You ever got those tickets for AC/DC?
> 
> That was a truly random thought, if ever there was one. But it just hit me. We could compare experiences if you go as well.


Yes my mom's friend got the tix for us(and her boyfriend and her dad) And I got tix for Jackson Browne as well.. hollaa.

Yes, not to do world's longest rant but I don't get what's so special and responsible about them. 90% of the time they acts like stupid brats, they are expensive and mostly .. stupid. If I want to love someone I want a bf/gf not some freaking alien kid who think they can do as they please.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm too lazy to put the quotes so I'll respond to these people who commented on my doodle like this:

*spCrossing:* Thank you! 

*Lady Timpani:* Agreed!

*Eldin:* I know, right?  When you actually look its quite noticeable...

I need to remind myself that this isn't The Museum.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

how is this gonna work


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

i need to sell my feather also i want tea


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2015)

MaverickZer0 said:


> i miss raving



I've wanted to start for years.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

i miss 2012.. well up to a certain point it was the best time of my life...


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

this is fun :3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2015)

Why is the last volume of the Utena manga $39 new holy crap.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

starving


----------



## Saylor (Jan 19, 2015)

I want a friend who I can exchange dreams with.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Why is the last volume of the Utena manga $39 new holy crap.


Because it's OOP? Idk I've only seen the Adolescence around here...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Because it's OOP? Idk I've only seen the Adolescence around here...



Maybe so! The rest are around ten dollars though, and Right Stuf has the first and third volumes, along with Adolescence, for like five. 

Now I wish I had the money to buy these haha. Maybe I'll buy them as a graduation present for myself later.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Do it. the anime is awesome, I've yet to get the full manga though.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Do it. the anime is awesome, I've yet to get the full manga though.



I tried to read someone's scanlation of the manga shortly after I finished the anime, but I couldn't get past chapter one (mainly because of the terrible translation lol). Hopefully with a more professional translation I'll be able to get into it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah.. hope you can get physical though that's the best


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

I dunno which is worse, me sleeping in all-day on my day-off.

Or me losing 3 followers all within the same day on tumblr.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

WHY AM I SHAKING MORE THAN USUAL AM I DYING


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate my avatar and I need a signature, but I'm either too lazy to look up pictures and gifs or there's nothing interesting.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

Might she still notice me??
Am I still being despised by her??
Red all over.
I wonder if you can see me.
Am I a ghost to you?
Have you been ignoring me??


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

Listening to Butter Building always puts me in good mood :)


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Listening to Butter Building always puts me in good mood :)


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2015)

I like how my signature has 3,200 views on imgur.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

I feel special posting after them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> This is going to be the best thread in the entire Caf?.



This isn't even in the Caf?..


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I feel special posting after them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was originally in the cafe but it was moved to the basement to prevent people from earning tons of bells (since this is a pretty active thread)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaaaaaaanyway WHY DOES EVERYTHING HAVE TO BE SO STRESSFUL UGH I HATE SUNDAYS

oH WAIT ITS MONDAY

I HATE MONDAYS TOO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

My mouth is burning from these salt and vinegar chips. It feels like its bleeding.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 20, 2015)

TFW STRESS


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes my mom's friend got the tix for us(and her boyfriend and her dad) And I got tix for Jackson Browne as well.. hollaa.



Congrats! I dunno this Jackson Browne person, but congrats on that as well.
Man, we are in for a treat.
I already bought AC/DC shirts for my brother in law (the person I`m going with) and myself. I can`t freaking wait!


----------



## Naiad (Jan 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I feel special posting after them
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> This isn't even in the Caf?..



"07-01-2014, 06:42 PM #8"
in July of 2014, it was in the Caf?

It was then moved
Y'know
Like
Awhile ago
People made a huge fuss over it

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm tired and never finishing this assignment ff


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 20, 2015)

It sucks that Club Nintendo's Reward System is discontinuing, but at least Flipnote Studio 3D is *FINALLY* coming out.

Nintendo, you remembered......and it took you guys this long.....


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

What makes girls with glasses so irrisistable to me?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 20, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It sucks that Club Nintendo's Reward System is discontinuing, but at least Flipnote Studio 3D is *FINALLY* coming out.
> 
> Nintendo, you remembered......and it took you guys this long.....



Is it really???  I'm sad now.


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2015)

just finished a let's play of 'Outlast' and


Spoiler: actual spoiler of the game's ending



i'm so mad Miles was kinda cool 8( Like I was 99% sure he wasn't gonna get out anyway but why did he have to ~become the host~ that sucks.


anyway i have obviously stayed up too late


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Saw an old classmate from high school today lol not that she recognized me but she looks all the same


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

i hope he understands and think that isn't bad..


----------



## toxapex (Jan 20, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> but at least Flipnote Studio 3D is *FINALLY* coming out.
> 
> Nintendo, you remembered......and it took you guys this long.....



ARE YOU SERIOUS

YOU BETTER NOT BE LYING TO ME

IT 

OMG I


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

ok seriously what is happening >:


----------



## Prabha (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I fell down onto the floor in the beginning of class.. w/ everyone watching me. 
yup. highschool is the best time of your life -.-


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

this is making me sad


----------



## Prabha (Jan 20, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> this is making me sad



nooooo it's supposed to make you laugh like evryone else did...


LOOL jk


----------



## Mariah (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't think it's fair that I get an infraction for posting "Okay." 


> "More severe or repeated offenses will receive infractions (red).


That isn't severe and I've only done it once.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It sucks that Club Nintendo's Reward System is discontinuing, but at least Flipnote Studio 3D is *FINALLY* coming out.
> 
> Nintendo, you remembered......and it took you guys this long.....



honestly, i don't even care that much about flipnote.

even if the wait for it to come out hadn't killed my interest, the dumb "lol if ur popular you don't have to pay but if not then pay up!"  or "you can only post xxx comments or xxx flipnotes or add xxx stars unless you pay!!!" crap definitely did.

i might use it anyway for the lulz but i wouldn't care if it never came out.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2015)

yay, parents are screaming at each other. sis is crying too. everythings just fantastic. i don't have loud enough music to block it out.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

At least today improved. Wasn't happy when I got home though :/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't think it's fair that I get an infraction for posting "Okay."
> 
> That isn't severe and I've only done it once.



I actually got a warning today for basically the same reason.  (I posted "lol.")


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 21, 2015)

I just noticed that I forgot to include one small detail and now it's bothering me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I actually got a warning today for basically the same reason.  (I posted "lol.")



Yeah I've gotten infraction for writing lol this and posting a music video that was not in a non-music thread so yes it's fair but I believe they are a bit hard sometimes lol *cough*

also im tired and having junk food holllaa


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2015)

[opens email]
[11 college emails]
i am not ready for this im only a sophomore
also who decided to name it RICE university
does rice stand for somethin or what.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

so cold

also this day just weird ugh


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2015)

I love Masuda method so much


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Zane said:


> I love Masuda method so much



Can I have that?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 21, 2015)

i want 2 put a piece of bread in rosies face om g


----------



## Mariah (Jan 21, 2015)

Everyone in my photography class is over 40.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm about to text my teacher. This is going to be awkward, I hope this is the right number.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

I feel like Mariah's attitude kinda rubbed off on me...
I feel a little different today.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

I like pie. I need to go to bed. THE PENGUINS ARE COMING


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Can I have that?



yes

jk no it's not for u


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 21, 2015)

I spent 3 hours drawing a picture in SAI and I'm not even close to being done with it....also it's a school night....craaaaaaaaaaaaap....

Why can't it snow more than an inch here....


----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2015)

American Horror Story: Freak Show finale was ****.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

I should be asleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice to not get up at 7 am for once hollaaa


----------



## Peppermint (Jan 22, 2015)

sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

my knee stop ****ing up


----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2015)

Pokemon Zeta/Omicron and Insurgence have such ****ty ****ty edgy ass storylines...


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 22, 2015)

Eyes feel like they gonna die

135 question mid term but then I get to go home

Do horses get songs stuck in their heads


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> Pokemon Zeta/Omicron and Insurgence have such ****ty ****ty edgy ass storylines...



people will still play/like them bc of customisation/walking pokemon/mega evolution/pokemon armor/whatever

=

i couldnt find my tablet pen last night and i just found it this morning in my backpack


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

i wanna get sushi for dinner but it's so expensive fml


----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2015)

computertrash said:


> people will still play/like them bc of customisation/walking pokemon/mega evolution/pokemon armor/whatever
> 
> =
> 
> i couldnt find my tablet pen last night and i just found it this morning in my backpack


Yeah I know, but the writing is cringeworthy


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think I'mma be around much longer.
Just a feeling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Feeling a bit better but fml it's not like I ran a marathon ****ing body


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 22, 2015)

well sorry me feeling like crap bothers you. gee, i wonder why i don't talk to you about stuff.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

tfw you find SU episodes on a website school doesnt block
tfw you can watch nge on that same website
and OTGW
*and pokemon season 1-15 + some XY episodes*


----------



## toxapex (Jan 22, 2015)

One part of me is freaking out every few minutes and another part is calming it down lol 

I keep forgetting that I have a plan for getting all this work done 

"OH SH-... Oh wait nvm"


----------



## Isabella (Jan 22, 2015)

whenever i come on here i just laugh at some of the ridic threads
like i wanna post in them but then i don't bc they're so bad


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

so at recess me and 2 of my friends talked about sacrificing people in class so we can clone a person in class (don't ask :> ) and the person we wanted to clone heard me screaming "you get a clone, you get a clone, everyone gets a clone of name!!"


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 22, 2015)

Robots do not wear underpants...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 22, 2015)

Update: THE PLAN DIDN'T WORK, F***


----------



## Mariah (Jan 23, 2015)

She's so bad. Oh my god.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

It's -4, so I'm gonna make some tiffin this afternoon to have with a cuppa over the weekend. I'm so easily pleased ><


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2015)

My Chinese friend speaks really good Japanese...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Feeling better today and I want moar PS Vita games but I gotta save for like two more weeks fuuu


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 23, 2015)

That moment when you realize that you made 2,000 posts on tumblr....man......


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

That moment when you are too close to 10k posts on TBT forums


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 23, 2015)

That moment you realize you co-own a signature shop with a freaking amazing lady. Love you Kelseyboo <333


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 23, 2015)

*Late for class*
"I'm so happy I don't wear wigs to school, or I'd be even more late!"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

... I need a white feather, some scrub sell me one


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

it's ok


----------



## Saylor (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had the worst week ever but my math teacher came and told me something and it made me feel a lil better, he's really nice. :')


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm glad the majority of my teachers are in a good mood today.


----------



## kassie (Jan 23, 2015)

I just had a really good chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

just.. yeah tomorrow probably


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

there are 2 people on tbt i want to give a big hug to. :3


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

time to wait for over 4 hours


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

i need to get freedom wars.. on tuesday hah.


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2015)

psa if ur in that thread hating on kanye don't talk to me ever goodnight (actually goodmorning but i am going 2 bed lol)


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

oyasumi punpun is an odd manga
it's interesting


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

i need to decided the best way to initiate friendship on tbt with someone.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 24, 2015)

I feel like I haven't had fudgsicles in years and I should really go get some.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i need to decided the best way to initiate friendship on tbt with someone.


Let me know when you figure out how


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Let me know when you figure out how



i will, definitely.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 24, 2015)

this is so cute


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Who? Kippla?

...

Why, he's the most innocent, most lovely--

*sees his user photo*

*MOST EVIL BEING ON THE INTERNET!!!!*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

i forgot how hard it can be to get into a rp.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 24, 2015)

I just had this weirdly deep conversation with a customer that I've never met, about like... life idek but we were on the same wavelength about everything he was like reading my mind, it was freaky. ;-;

Usually customers just irritate the hell out of me, so it was interesting.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 24, 2015)

Salamanders, dragons, and lizards, oh my! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm really full


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2015)

whats with people posting in other people's in progress threads and why do some people just reply to people in basement games and not even bother to contribute to the game either that or they completely skip a person in a game its getting kind of annoying lol


----------



## Beary (Jan 24, 2015)

My sister is whining about how she's not going to get into charter school and I'm just like
_im even less likely to get in you inconsiderate butt_


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 24, 2015)

When im at home im waiting for school and when im at school im waiting to go home like wtf


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm literally staring at my Majora's Mask cartridge right now.

The wait for MM3D is destroying me.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 25, 2015)

wow your parents suck :c

i'm really upset now


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

I've literally played my _very first_ Smash battle today (I know I'm so lame  ) and I sucked lmao. But it was fun at least


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2015)

Why are so many Twitch streamers unbearable?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 25, 2015)

Wish I hadn't woken up early on my only morning off. I guess I should go and be productive..and go and watch tv ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm still awake after doing like 3 drawings today, I should pass out at any point now.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 25, 2015)

why am i awake


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 25, 2015)

Maxthon browser is MUCH faster than Chrome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SOMEONE PLEASE SET FIRE TO GOOGLE CHROME, IT IS STUPID AND SLOW, IT CAN'T LOAD ****.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2015)

My birthday is next Monday!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

google sucks indeed **** chrome

also someone sell me a white feather.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 25, 2015)

Homework time, daaaaaaaamn


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

I swear to god, whenever my brothers play Smash Tour.

It's hell, completely hell.
All just because they're MLG sour losers at video games...its amazing really.):L


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

getting frustrated since I can't meet my favorite anime characters because they aren't real .. Or are they real and I'm not real. Kanekiiiii I want TOOO meeeet youuuuu!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

watching ms. universe.
i love ms. guyana's and ms. venezuela's costumes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 25, 2015)

I went back and reviewed the 1,000 list of ideas for Animal Crossing that me and a couple friends put together about a year ago, and I found dozens of spelling and grammar mistakes....


----------



## P.K. (Jan 25, 2015)

i do not understand why manny pacquiao is a judge in ms. universe....


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

That moment when your brothers lost your stylus to your tablet leaving you to panic for 3 minutes and then moments later it was at the side of the table...


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

P.K. said:


> i do not understand why manny pacquiao is a judge in ms. universe....


me neither tbh


----------



## Joy (Jan 25, 2015)

Too lazy to do school related things but wants to do school related things


----------



## toxapex (Jan 25, 2015)

Joy said:


> Too lazy to do school related things but wants to do school related things



Is your avatar Code Lyoko? 

...Now I feel like I should watch Code Lyoko bc I forget pretty much everything about it


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2015)

ok normally when someone complains to me that they "hate the shippers in this fandom omg!!" i'm like w/e why do u care
but this ship
why
look at your life.. look at your choices


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

I really think we're finna lose power but I don't want to im like a useless caterpillar curled up without it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

sell me a white feather


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 26, 2015)

Today's my first day on a normal amount of estrogen.
The five days of my taking double the amount fixed my issues; worried I'mma start bleeding all over again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

good job teacher i could only get one of the texts for tomorrow. um


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Kind of feeling lazy. I have so much work to do, but I'm missing the entusiasm to do it.
things used to be so much fun.. what happened


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Neptunia U is waaaay too fun damn i cant put it down fml


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 26, 2015)

I keep feeling like I'mma be sick. :/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 26, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Today's my first day on a normal amount of estrogen.
> The five days of my taking double the amount fixed my issues; worried I'mma start bleeding all over again.



I hope things work out for you!


----------



## Puffy (Jan 26, 2015)

today in class i was drawing stuff in my notebook and my friend was next to me and we were laughing and i was doing my hyena laugh and a person who was a little cute was over there and i was like “show him this page. show him this” and he’s like a seat away and he’s looking at it over and over again like he doesnt know what it means and then he realizes it and is like “oh my god jade. why. why would you do this”

today was good B)


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Waiting for school to get cancelled is one of the most tempting things ever.

It's like snowing outside, there's no plow trucks as far as the eye could see, and....yeah...that..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Weeaboos are gross...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 26, 2015)

I want to punch something but I also want to not injure my hand


----------



## Saylor (Jan 26, 2015)

What the hell is up with me


----------



## Aradai (Jan 26, 2015)

really really pessimistic these days whoops


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

Hope my internet is fixed now, last few days have been boring lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Hope my internet is fixed now, last few days have been boring lol



I see. glad ours is working xD

also i want feb. 6th nooooow.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

Ahh....snow days....

They're so beautiful...yet/....something...


----------



## DragonClawz (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm hungry. Why is this.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 27, 2015)

Moral dilemma in the train yesterday. I was sitting with empty chairs to my left and right, when a really obese girl came to sit next to me. They were special seats in a long row, often used by people who bring bike`s in he train. Anyway, she sat down and said; "nice and cosy", which it wasn`t, it was very uncomfortable. I had to sit in a really weird posture because she took way to much space. I already had severe backpains, so that didn`t help. 

But all I could think of was that I have no right to speak up, she has a right to sit, just as much as me. I don`t judge her for being overweight, yet I feel she shouldn`t have sat down there, because I sat there first and she was just to big for the open space. I know she felt selfaware because of that nice and cosy comment, yet she had no regard for the level of comfort for other people.

It pissed me off in honesty. I wouldn`t sit down on a bench if there was some space, but not enough for me for us all to remain comfortable. I feel that should be a normal moral viewpoint, but who the **** am I to decide. 

It just really pissed me off, she sat on my jacket, was constantly fiddling in her pocket, which meant her entire body like perforating the leftside of my body. Yet I refused to stand up. Ugh, people are so ****ing annoying. Don`t get me wrong, you can be as overweight as you want, I couldn`t care less, but you should be more considerate of other people.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

My tablet's pen pressure isn't working...

Is that normal or..?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 27, 2015)

Aradai said:


> really really pessimistic these days whoops



Same.


----------



## abby534534 (Jan 27, 2015)

I sometimes go out and walk around with no good reason other than I hope to streetpass with people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

That moment when you feel completely crap and just sitting in class waiting for the day to end. Yeah.. ugh had to had a double whisky now at least the stomach is better (f u mother nature and your periods..serious)


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 27, 2015)

I need to sleep because I have responsibilities tomorrow... I need to stop looking at twitter


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 27, 2015)

Mercedes how ya doin daughta


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

I am hungry.. for chocolate and junk food. oh lol


----------



## toxapex (Jan 27, 2015)

Snow shoveling is the worst

I sat on my bed moaning in pain for a few minutes as my hands unfroze and started to hurt like hell


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

It sucks that when I die, I won't be able to watch anime anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Starting to give up on the white feather soon :c

inflation + hoarder = screw it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm trying to download Mother 3 on my mom's laptop, but I've tried it like ten times and the farthest I've gotten before it quits is 1 MB in 15 minutes. :')

I knew my internet sucks, but damn.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

this drop rate. @__@


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 27, 2015)

I've tried a different file, and it took like maybe 2 minutes to download. Guess I just needed to try another one?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

That or get better internet idk that game shouldn't be too big


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 27, 2015)

not really random but i thought i was over this guy i liked and then i saw a picture of him on facebook, pretty sure the feelings are back. ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

goddamn ****ing period go away. seriously i'm really thinking of snipping the tubes soon meds doesn't exactly help either


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> That or get better internet idk that game shouldn't be too big



Yeah, everything else downloaded fine, and I downloaded music last night and it wasn't bad, either. 

I do need better internet, though lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably a bad file then. Seems fishy so try another imo.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Probably a bad file then. Seems fishy so try another imo.



Yeah, I tried another and it took maybe a minute, tops. Now everything's set up and ready.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Protagonists that were a little wuss and develop into something totally bada** is so attractive.

Example A: Kaneki Ken.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 27, 2015)

Spoiler



"tin man do you have a ****"
"do you have a **** scarecrow. but to answer your question on the outside no,, but underneath all that tin yes..."
I love being in plays B)


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

anybody here into alternative rock bands?
I'm looking for some new music to listen to but idk..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like indie rock too


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope Mariah didn't get permabanned.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> anybody here into alternative rock bands?
> I'm looking for some new music to listen to but idk..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


I am! Which bands do you already listen to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

Prabha said:


> anybody here into alternative rock bands?
> I'm looking for some new music to listen to but idk..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


not really. i'm mostly for 60s-70s psych/prog/folk rock stuff. Or like really old Japanese enka-ish stuff


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

How can mirror be real if our eyes aren't real?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

is too hyped for february my wallet ;_;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

can't stop watching VIXX videos ;v;


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 28, 2015)

Can January end yet?

I really want Majora's Mask 3D to come out already.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 28, 2015)

"hey tin man"
"yeah scarecrow?"
"you said the monkeys oiled you everywhere, right?"
"yes, why?"
"did they oil your d-"
"scarecrow WHY"


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 28, 2015)

finally a flat iron ^-^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm addicted to Crossy Road.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm pretty hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

my wallet is gonna cry neptunia, neptunia, neptunia, criminal girls fml


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2015)

went to the bus stop to find no one there lol

school canceled at least woooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

i need a white feather


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 29, 2015)

-__-


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 29, 2015)

Hooray! Attempted terrorism in my country!


----------



## a potato (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't want to be here.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 29, 2015)

STOP LOSING TORONTO GAHHH


----------



## Prabha (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't understand why our body temperature has to be 98.6 normally
like why can't it just be -30, and 155 sometimes.. that'd be pretty cool imo

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should go to bed


----------



## Naiad (Jan 30, 2015)

I really did love you at some point
I swear I did
I just don't love you _anymore_


----------



## sariestrawberry (Jan 30, 2015)

what did people in the hunger games do on their periods?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

You know you're in a good mood early in the morning when you're wide awake early in the morning while listening to the Digimon Adventure OST, and it's a Friday to top that off.

YEP, today's going to be a good day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

It was 1 pm after all.. goodie two-shoes


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2015)

my cat is deliberately trying to stop me from drawing i swear, every time i come over here she not only insists on being held but on resting on my drawing arm and poking it with her claws. she's doing it right now and it's SO ANNOYING but i don't have the heart to shoo her away


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

nooow to persuade mom


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Sitting alone and looking around while awkwardly eating applesauce makes me feel sad LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



sariestrawberry said:


> what did people in the hunger games do on their periods?



What about going potty?

And do horses get songs stuck in their heads


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

dont browse amiami when you already have a ****ton of stuff already you need to get lol


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

I need foodz


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 30, 2015)

I really hope you're okay, and I miss you.


----------



## doveling (Jan 30, 2015)

my mum just brought me fruit
i was like what fruit is it? she's then like "longan" .... logan .. logan lerman


yay


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 31, 2015)

My sister keeps breaking my high scores on a game...

Whoops.  There goes another pencil (I break the useless pencils with no erasers when I get mad)...why is she so good at this stuff?  I've been playing this game for 2 years longer... ;-;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

I hope by "in February" Club Nintendo means "February first", or I'm gonna feel really silly for staying up tonight. 

Also, if not, I'll probably miss the update.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

why why meee?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

I really need to start on those requests...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

I was looking at one of my dogs' feet (I need to clip her nails), and I think my other dog has extra toes on his back legs? Either that or the first dog is missing toes on hers haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I looked it up and it appears to be a dewclaw. I guess it's because he has a lot of lab in him, since a lot of people say labs have them.


----------



## loreiid (Jan 31, 2015)

*touches ceiling fan*
*HELLA DUST*

why did I do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

you're awesome even if you're not certain yet...


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

There's this movie I wanna see and I was trying to ask one of my friends if she'd go with me but before I could she said that she wouldn't ever wanna see that movie. Shot down.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

Why is everybody so angry lately


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

why... you i dont even care stop it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 31, 2015)

Calm the **** down..


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

Did I miss something here?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Did I miss something here?



Now I'm wondering the same thing haha.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 31, 2015)

amazon.ca has nothing compared to it's .com counterpart, gah

Looking for headphones and if I ever buy anything online it ends up shipping from the states for this reason. Unless by some miracle a store around here has anything decent.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

well.  well what can i do i doubt he wants it.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait, did I just come out???


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

completely bored


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

me too

i need more beer


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Wait, did I just come out???



???????

--

The language filter on this website is so confusing sometimes haha.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

do perfumes have expiration dates because I had this one since 2011 and it's still good


----------



## Coach (Jan 31, 2015)

I enjoy putting swear words into google translate and getting them said out loud too much


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Coach said:


> I enjoy putting swear words into google translate and getting them said out loud too much



where have you been all my life?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> ???????


I accidentally said something to my mom that heavily implied I'm not straight, and I'm still not sure if she ever caught on or not lmao. I guess I'll find out when I see her.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I accidentally said something to my mom that heavily implied I'm not straight, and I'm still not sure if she ever caught on or not lmao. I guess I'll find out when I see her.



Omg good luck!! Hopefully she either didn't notice it or is cool about it.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg good luck!! Hopefully she either didn't notice it or is cool about it.


Haha thank you! I'm hoping she just didn't notice, I totally didn't mean to say anything. :x


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

becoming so much of an anime fan that I'm starting to say ITADAKIMASU before I eat, and I live in america 0-0


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

Whoops, I didn't mean to actually stay up this late.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Musicals can be really chill and enjoyable, especially ones that have a good message behind them like Avenue Q and Kinky Boots.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

I totally forgot that Adult Swim is airing Dragon Ball Z Kai (Uncut) and is going to be airing a English dub of Kill la Kill soon....

oh boy...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I totally forgot that Adult Swim is airing Dragon Ball Z Kai (Uncut) and is going to be airing a English dub of Kill la Kill soon....
> 
> oh boy...



Oh, that's interesting. Might record Kill la Kill just to check it out.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

Ew dubs

Also mom.. goddamnit let me use it now i need this


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 1, 2015)

Everybody in Brewster's is so salty lol. It's like a throwback to the debate threads but pettier.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 1, 2015)

Whoops I just cursed in front of my dad while playing a very difficult game, I'm definitely not supposed to do that.

Damn you, Mario.


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

I need to hone my Photoshop skill.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

im too sick rn fml


----------



## nintendofan03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Why won't project mirai come out faster? (In case you don't know, project mirai is a vocaloid rythem (I don't think I spelled that right) game for the 3DS that's coming out in May)


----------



## Eldin (Feb 1, 2015)

I love how people message me on Facebook when they need to ask me/tell me about something important, when I barely check it so I see it like a week or two afterwards.

When they have my godamned cell phone # but no that makes sense


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

I should buy a boat


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

I really wanna buy Payday 2, but I can't afford it.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 1, 2015)

Every day that I don't talk to you is a bad day. :c


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 1, 2015)

Why do my scribbles of 5 minutes always look better then 1 hour drawings ?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 1, 2015)

Like six months ago I was trying to be more positive, and I guess I gave up?

I'm gonna try harder.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, it happened.

I'm back into Digimon again, kinda ironic since Digimon Adventure Tri is coming out soon.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't been on here in like a month. School's started, and this semester is about to get crazy. I also did something perhaps ~cliched~ and started learning Japanese. It's quite a process, especially with school being back, but I'm trying.


----------



## RabbitInferno (Feb 1, 2015)

Where did my candy bar go?


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 2, 2015)

Sleep me sleep.

Just because it's snowing outside doesn't mean that's an automatic cancellation or 2 hour delay.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

i want chocolate..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 2, 2015)

i like iceblocks


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

ice is yummy lol.

also im too excited for tomorrow. need to get better fml


----------



## Saylor (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm so disappointed in my school.

We're here for eight hours and they won't even take one minute of it for a moment of silence.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm, I don't really understand guys. This is why I stick with hot Middle-Earth dwarfs ><


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

MY TONGUE HURTS LIKE HELL AND I GOT A COLD D: fffffml


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

regret eating those extra hot spicy wings yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

i hate running noses more than not being able to breathe through them


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate to sound like a 10 year old but 
I have a crush on this guy who is super cute and also really nice. I noticed he isn't horrible to anyone deliberately, and if he does it's just a joke because he has good humour senses too ;w;


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 2, 2015)

It's really really windy where I am now...


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

It's like a war zone in the tbt forum for club Nintendo codes..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

good thing i can't use them then lol sweden

also feeling better and i need to get these games in a few hours hnnng


----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2015)

One of my dogs looked like she was in pain and wasn't going to sleep so I thought I'd stay up with her for a while but now it's 4 a.m. and I can't decide if I should just stay up or try to sleep before school begins.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

I like turtles


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2015)

everybody having art auctions when i'm broke ;_;
ok but i guess im always broke though


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

hmmm what to eat for lunch today


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

i got the games now i need to wait a few weeks

also cold gtf here


----------



## Brackets (Feb 3, 2015)

There's such a rivalry between us and the Cambridge medical students at placement :') we literally give each other evils across the doctor's lounge. But seriously it's really annoying because the staff fuss over them so much more than us - they got a buffet lunch the other day.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 3, 2015)

*Goes on Tumblr*

*Sees "Save the Internet" button*

Oh boy...here we go again.. :/


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 3, 2015)

God, I love having two towns.
But my second town is always getting neglected and I'm still nowhere near caught up to the present date. I finally got emporium and my whole town just looks brand new and empty still. :/ I always feel like I'm playing this damn game wrong.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

can't stand research papers -,-
nor Shakespeare's plays .. Stupid english class


----------



## Jou (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish you'd just give my mayor the development permit already


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 3, 2015)

I wonder what would've happened if Buddy Holly hadn't got on that plane all those years ago...
I had forgotten all about what today was until mom reminded me.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 3, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I wonder what would've happened if Buddy Holly hadn't got on that plane all those years ago...
> I had forgotten all about what today was until mom reminded me.



Oh damn that's today

May they rest in peace


----------



## azukitan (Feb 3, 2015)

Two hours later and still no Sword of Kings to be found. This better be worth it Dx


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 4, 2015)

I just ate and am still hungry..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

I hate starting at 9 am cause there are always problems with the trains


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 4, 2015)

Feeling sick sucks. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Feeling sick sucks. :c


yes it does


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 4, 2015)

Stomach problems suck


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 4, 2015)

God I'm really nervous for tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

please it's nothing to freak about im 23 for gods sake i know how to order things lol


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2015)

i finally solved the mystery of why the color dropper thing sometimes doesn't work and the world seems so much brighter


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Sell me a white feather.. please ;_;


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG I **** PULLED A MUSCLE OMG THIS HURTS OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WHY DID I DO THAT


----------



## Eldin (Feb 5, 2015)

If someone you have no interest in gives you their phone number wanting to hang out, what the hell is the appropriate response? 

Do you just... not call them? That seems horrible, but I really don't want to deal with this. Or do you call them for the sole reason of telling them you don't want to hang out. That also seems horrible. 

WHAT IS THE RIGHT ANSWER


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldin said:


> If someone you have no interest in gives you their phone number wanting to hang out, what the hell is the appropriate response?
> 
> Do you just... not call them? That seems horrible, but I really don't want to deal with this. Or do you call them for the sole reason of telling them you don't want to hang out. That also seems horrible.
> 
> WHAT IS THE RIGHT ANSWER



Are you ever gonna see them again? If not, no biggie. If yes... I have no idea, honestly.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think so. ;-; 

Our bar is closing at the end of the month, so unless he pops in before then probably not. But possibly.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldin said:


> If someone you have no interest in gives you their phone number wanting to hang out, what the hell is the appropriate response?
> 
> Do you just... not call them? That seems horrible, but I really don't want to deal with this. Or do you call them for the sole reason of telling them you don't want to hang out. That also seems horrible.
> 
> WHAT IS THE RIGHT ANSWER



Tell them _when they're giving you their number_ that you're not interested. Just not calling them is a tool move, tbh.


----------



## a potato (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to get this out if my mind
I feel like throwing up


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldin said:


> I don't think so. ;-;
> 
> Our bar is closing at the end of the month, so unless he pops in before then probably not. But possibly.



I would just not call, especially if it's just some dude that comes into your bar that you probably won't see again.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> I would just not call, especially if it's just some dude that comes into your bar that you probably won't see again.



once again, jerkish move imo. but hey, your choice.


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> once again, jerkish move imo. but hey, your choice.



who cares. it's more awkward to call at this point and say you don't wanna hang. at least this way he can save some kinda face by believing they just forgot/didn't have time.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> who cares. it's more awkward to call at this point and say you don't wanna hang. at least this way he can save some kinda face by believing they just forgot/didn't have time.



well, if i were him, i'd rather have the person tell me they're not interested then just ignore me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2015)

Tbh it depends on the situation in which he gave Eldin his number. Sometimes it's easier to just accept people's numbers and never call them than it is to flat out turn them down. Also, I don't think they really owe the guy a call or anything if they don't know him very well.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone taken AP Statistics and/or AP Biology?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Has anyone taken AP Statistics and/or AP Biology?



I took AP Bio last year and have a few friends who are taking AP Stats this year. What's up?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 5, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I took AP Bio last year and have a few friends who are taking AP Stats this year. What's up?


I'm signing up for my classes next year and I can't decide what to take. I've been doing really well in math lately and I'm being directed to take AP Calc but the thought of taking that actually makes me feel ill so it's between AP Statistics and discrete math, and I really don't think I'd wanna take discrete math.

And I took CP Bio as a freshman and I loved it and it was easy for me, but if AP is gonna be way more difficult I'd rather not take it. Did you think it was hard?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 5, 2015)

wooow im dumb


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I'm signing up for my classes next year and I can't decide what to take. I've been doing really well in math lately and I'm being directed to take AP Calc but the thought of taking that actually makes me feel ill so it's between AP Statistics and discrete math, and I really don't think I'd wanna take discrete math.
> 
> And I took CP Bio as a freshman and I loved it and it was easy for me, but if AP is gonna be way more difficult I'd rather not take it. Did you think it was hard?



Well, I don't have any personal experience with stats, so I can't really say much there. I think most people find it to be easy, though (for an AP math class lol), so you may want to take that. Definitely don't take Calc if you have any reservations about it (especially if it makes you feel sick!). I kind of wish I hadn't taken it tbh; I normally don't mind math very much and actually like it pretty well because I do well in it, but bad teachers kill it for me, and my teacher isn't the best teacher (he's a cool guy though). I'd definitely ask around and see which math classes you're considering have good teachers and which don't, if that's an important factor to you. 

As for bio, I wouldn't say it was hard. I had my bio teacher for honors the year before, so I was already familiar with him and his teaching style. Some of the labs are pretty neat to do, and we got to dissect a turtle and a shark at the end of the year, so that was cool as well. Other than that, it's basically just a general biology class that goes much more in-depth about certain topics. Since you did well in your regular biology class, you'll probably do fine in AP. Just be aware that animals aren't covered a whole lot until the very end (for some reason a lot of people at my school expect it to be mainly animals, so they don't like the other stuff). A lot of it is cells before you move on to plants and then finally on to animals, but I really enjoy biology, so I liked all of it (except for the more vigorous study of plants, but it was still manageable).

Honestly, the only issue with bio is that it's a good amount of content that you have to get through for the exam, but luckily some of it's review. It's not super hands on when you compare it to AP Chem, but I think we wound up doing close to ten or so labs, so you won't be sitting in your seat listening to lectures all the time. 

I hope that was helpful! Let me know if you want to know anything else.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 5, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Well, I don't have any personal experience with stats, so I can't really say much there. I think most people find it to be easy, though (for an AP math class lol), so you may want to take that. Definitely don't take Calc if you have any reservations about it (especially if it makes you feel sick!). I kind of wish I hadn't taken it tbh; I normally don't mind math very much and actually like it pretty well because I do well in it, but bad teachers kill it for me, and my teacher isn't the best teacher (he's a cool guy though). I'd definitely ask around and see which math classes you're considering have good teachers and which don't, if that's an important factor to you.
> 
> As for bio, I wouldn't say it was hard. I had my bio teacher for honors the year before, so I was already familiar with him and his teaching style. Some of the labs are pretty neat to do, and we got to dissect a turtle and a shark at the end of the year, so that was cool as well. Other than that, it's basically just a general biology class that goes much more in-depth about certain topics. Since you did well in your regular biology class, you'll probably do fine in AP. Just be aware that animals aren't covered a whole lot until the very end (for some reason a lot of people at my school expect it to be mainly animals, so they don't like the other stuff). A lot of it is cells before you move on to plants and then finally on to animals, but I really enjoy biology, so I liked all of it (except for the more vigorous study of plants, but it was still manageable).
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think I'd ever in a million years even wanna attempt calc, especially since I'm a lot better with trig than I am with algebra and I'm also likely moving out of state next year so I'd have no idea about the teachers (I still have to sign up for my classes here though). I just wasn't sure about stats cause not many people here seem to take it so I haven't heard much about it, but I'll trust that it's relatively easy.

Ooooh, I'll probably take bio then, I think I could handle that. That's the only science class I've ever liked, anyway, so I think I'd actually try a lot harder with that than with most of the other science classes haha.

You were super helpful, thank you so much!!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldin said:


> If someone you have no interest in gives you their phone number wanting to hang out, what the hell is the appropriate response?
> 
> Do you just... not call them? That seems horrible, but I really don't want to deal with this. Or do you call them for the sole reason of telling them you don't want to hang out. That also seems horrible.
> 
> WHAT IS THE RIGHT ANSWER



If you're still reading this thread for responses-- whew this is gonna be long, sorry in advance

Assuming you see the guy again: In this kind of situation, what I do is tell them I'm really uncomfortable on the phone (which is true, I'm an awkward mess and I can never get the words to come out right) and insist on skype or email communication instead. That way you're 100% in control of how much time you're giving this person, whereas with a phonecall it can be hard to find the right time to end it or an excuse to hang up... and you don't even want to call this person anyway in the first place, so avoiding it altogether seems like a good idea. And then you can slowly peter out the conversation until it's evident you're busy and don't have the time to put into this person, or something like that. And if they're pushy, you can block them and leave it at that, especially with your bar closing.

I guess it's considered more respectful to be like "whoa I'm not into you" if it's a romantic issue but 1) it's really hard to do that in the moment and 2) you don't owe that person anything. It is not a **** move to not call them. It's more of a **** move to hit on someone WHILE THEY'RE AT WORK because the customer-employee dynamic puts you in a really difficult position to begin with.

If you're never gonna see him again? Just lose his number and shake it off.


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

i hhhhhhhhhhhate my computer this piece of trash can't even load 1 minute clips half the damn time

also i didn't have to work today but i got jostled out of bed really early so now i'm tired but can't go back to bed and idk what to do cuz i'm too tired to do anything lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

btb are useless lol


----------



## Eldin (Feb 6, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> If you're still reading this thread for responses-- whew this is gonna be long, sorry in advance
> 
> Assuming you see the guy again: In this kind of situation, what I do is tell them I'm really uncomfortable on the phone (which is true, I'm an awkward mess and I can never get the words to come out right) and insist on skype or email communication instead. That way you're 100% in control of how much time you're giving this person, whereas with a phonecall it can be hard to find the right time to end it or an excuse to hang up... and you don't even want to call this person anyway in the first place, so avoiding it altogether seems like a good idea. And then you can slowly peter out the conversation until it's evident you're busy and don't have the time to put into this person, or something like that. And if they're pushy, you can block them and leave it at that, especially with your bar closing.
> 
> ...



Thank you, although if I do see him again and he asks about it I'm just going to tell him that I'm not looking to get involved with anyone because that is the truth of it. I don't want to keep contact with him through email or anything else, like I said I'm not interested and I don't want to lead him on or waste his time dragging it out. 

And @Ghost Soda; I understand your point, but I tried to make it clear I wasn't really interested when he mentioned meeting sometime. He then gave me his number anyways when he left, so there wasn't much I could do at that point. Not taking it seemed rude, I don't know, I dislike minor confrontation like that. 

In that type of situation usually I would try to excuse myself in a polite way, but I was at work so obviously I was a bit backed into a corner. It's not like I can leave, and he was the only one there.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

This feather hunting it's getting worse...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldin said:


> Thank you, although if I do see him again and he asks about it I'm just going to tell him that I'm not looking to get involved with anyone because that is the truth of it. I don't want to keep contact with him through email or anything else, like I said I'm not interested and I don't want to lead him on or waste his time dragging it out.
> 
> And @Ghost Soda; I understand your point, but I tried to make it clear I wasn't really interested when he mentioned meeting sometime. He then gave me his number anyways when he left, so there wasn't much I could do at that point. Not taking it seemed rude, I don't know, I dislike minor confrontation like that.
> 
> ...



then you gotta be more assertive about crap like this.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2015)

Our English teacher will give us extra credit if we go see a movie with her this weekend lol that's so cute; I might go cause I really wanna see a movie and plus I'm not gonna have anything better to do.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 6, 2015)

Gov is easily the most boring class I've ever taken.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 6, 2015)

This week felt painfully long.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes it did.. probably cause I was sick

also i hate washing the dishes I wish we could get a machine lol


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm dreading having to go to work at 9:15 until 1.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear please holy cow mom stop guilt-tripping me we said we were using that for dinner -_ smh


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Feb 7, 2015)

Senpai drew my O.C. c':


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Sayonara ne...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2015)

My baby in Harvest Moon is a week late and I'm starting to get really confused.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 7, 2015)

Primal Clashhh, come to mama! *q*


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

i love coffee is v addicting


----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2015)

I would give so much to be holding someone's hand right now.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2015)

MY FRIENDS ARE FISH PUN MASTERS IM CRYIN HOLY **** THEYBE BEEN AT IT FOR LIKE HALF AN HOUR


----------



## Naiad (Feb 8, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow is a really good movie


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2015)

i will go to best buy for the first time ever on the 20th


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

sell me a white feather.

also this dream i had.. creepy melancholia.. but yeah i'd give much for it to be reality


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm.. this album is so awesome thank goodness someone uploaded it


----------



## dulcet (Feb 9, 2015)

o k


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Laughing my ass out of that orange troll mocking everyone for posting in that Unpopular gaming opinions. Yes I'm a proud Neptunia weeb


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 9, 2015)

Why are The Woods up? Did I miss something?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2015)

I did better than I thought I would on my practice ACT considering I slept during part of it! I'm ready for the real one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Why are The Woods up? Did I miss something?


That's what I was wondering. o:


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 10, 2015)

You know it's wonderful when you upload an animation or art that took ages, and it only gets a few notes or none at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

It's up for the winners of the prize packs.. some riddle solving stuff I guess.

Nepu nepu...


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks mom for not letting me stay home because of me slipping on ice. My hand is going to ******* hurt all day long now. Especially in a school setting. Thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

I wish people on this site had more PS consoles that wanted to sell their white feather


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I'm gonna start rereading Rurouni Kenshin soon. It's such a great manga, and it's been awhile since I first read it.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I wish people on this site had more PS consoles that wanted to sell their white feather



As a complete nitwit on this subject, can you explain to me the purpose of this elusive white feather?
Is it for usage in some sort of game? Can you only get it if you have a playstation? I was actually checking the TBT shop for a white feather for you, but now I start thinking that might be useless. :\


----------



## Keitara (Feb 10, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> You know it's wonderful when you upload an animation or art that took ages, and it only gets a few notes or none at all.



This is exactly how I feel, too.
But you should turn this dissappointment into motivation to do better. Not that easy but it helps :'>


----------



## Naiad (Feb 11, 2015)

I just founding about the Korrasami ending 
why am I always late to stuff like this


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 11, 2015)

I wonder what a wee dingloid is called in the Japanese versions of Animal Crossing. =o


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> This is exactly how I feel, too.
> But you should turn this dissappointment into motivation to do better. Not that easy but it helps :'>



Yeah, it helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can believe that this post of mine on tumblr has over 9,000 notes within a few days...

Woah...


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2015)

Ridley think he's safe in that cave shaped like his head... no.... i'm comin for u sucka


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I kinda want criminal girls anyways not that any store carries it lmao


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 11, 2015)

I want EMP


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I want ****ty games I could sell for a white feather lol


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

my school is trying to kill its students (with stress.......)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Tina for getting me back into Ayu, heh <3


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Why am I eating pie at 7 in the morning?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

TofuIdol said:


> Why am I eating pie at 7 in the morning?



cause it's awesome


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

I hit my knee really hard on the wall next to me on accident and I know there's a classroom on the other side of that wall...

Sorry people in class


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm getting coffee jitter damn it


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 11, 2015)

My little brother is crying for the past 10 minutes now when he found out that the Shulk amiibo was in-stock and went out of stock.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> My little brother is crying for the past 10 minutes now when he found out that the Shulk amiibo was in-stock and went out of stock.



Tbh this is what frustrates me about the whole Amiibo thing because actual kids want them, but a lot of them wind up not getting them because of the shortage of stock or just ******* adults who decide they need fifty of them. Same goes for the Majora's Mask special edition and n3DS.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 11, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Tbh this is what frustrates me about the whole Amiibo thing because actual kids want them, but a lot of them wind up not getting them because of the shortage of stock or just ******* adults who decide they need fifty of them. Same goes for the Majora's Mask special edition and n3DS.


Yep.

I just wish the supply and demand wasn't so limited.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

i swear these braces are making my teeth worse lol they keep feeling all wiggly :s


----------



## Aradai (Feb 11, 2015)

my knee hurts and I can't wait for school break.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 11, 2015)

My signature is best signature


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2015)

Just watched a video and couldn't help but notice that the cigarettes the actors were "smoking" weren't even lit. :|


----------



## Naiad (Feb 11, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> *I just founding about* the Korrasami ending
> why am I always late to stuff like this



where did my english go


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm considering making a thread on Re-tail about buying a Red Ogre Mask,
but I'm really nervous about how to go about it. ;o;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Couldn't care less how he would react. It's my money and I'm an adult I don't give a **** about your practical and cheap solutions.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

self-esteem is at negative 100 now, and I am starving


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

3 to 4 feet of snow. I'm going to freeze to death -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Is hungry and idk we only have like oatmeal at home smh


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll probably play my new game, Harvest Moon - a new beginning, all weekend.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 12, 2015)

Joyce said:


> I'll probably play my new game, Harvest Moon - a new beginning, all weekend.



Omg I want ANB so bad. :') I'll probably get it after SoS comes out, though. 

Have fun!


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2015)

My Spanish teacher asked me if I'd be her TA and I'm so amazed that she'd want that considering my attendance.


----------



## Jou (Feb 12, 2015)

my stomach hurts and i really don't want to go to work today.

at least i'll have the next two days off with dream of mirror online. good.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Seriously .. if you are gonna react that way well tough ******* I don't care.


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2015)

looks at blog of person i hate

i don't know what i expected


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

So tired but I can't put down my video game.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

Why do I have _that _song in my head? >=u


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 12, 2015)

Why doesn't our Popeye's have macaroni and cheese. :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

cant sleep and i want criminal girls


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2015)

I love staying up 'til midnight for things ahh I can't wait!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 12, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I love staying up 'til midnight for things ahh I can't wait!



Are you staying up for MM3D?

Stuff like that kind of makes me wish I bought digital tbh. None of the games I want ever have midnight releases in stores haha.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you staying up for MM3D?
> 
> Stuff like that kind of makes me wish I bought digital tbh. None of the games I want ever have midnight releases in stores haha.


Yes. 

Aw, I wish you could get it at midnight. I'm not even sure if I'll be able to get it yet cause I'm trying to figure out if I've the money to, but I'm staying up anyway haha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 12, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Yes.
> 
> Aw, I wish you could get it at midnight. I'm not even sure if I'll be able to get it yet cause I'm trying to figure out if I've the money to, but I'm staying up anyway haha.



Hopefully you do! It'd suck to stay up all that time ony to find out you can't get it. 

---------



Spoiler: lame



I feel like I always like people a lot more than they like me haha.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 12, 2015)

i'm not sure if i'm an ******* or not.

i mean, i feel like as long as a person's critism is giving ways to improve, then they don't have to be sweet about it. i mean, why would you post it if people can't judge it? eh, i'm just a sour person.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

getting for hate for liking kanye west is so ?????? _why_?? what is so wrong with it


----------



## Naiad (Feb 12, 2015)

If you really love me as much as you say you do 
you'd actually try to talk to me


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 13, 2015)

I really adore watching Steven Universe. uvu


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

I want to eat Mars now.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

tokkio said:


> getting for hate for liking kanye west is so ?????? _why_?? what is so wrong with it



He's an ass, does bad music end of story


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

I really stop obsessing over who to marry everyone to in Fire Emblem. 
Plus, I really should eat dinner. Haven't ate in quite some time besides chips.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sometimes I feel so lonely.
It's like when a character in The Sims hasn't socialized enough and is always in a bad mood.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 13, 2015)

my boyfriends shirt still smells like him even though he left like a month ago and my mom has put it through the washer like 4 times


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

I know I shouldn't have bought this Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus LE (considering I preordered the Nep one) but I kinda had to since..well EU only got it digital and this was the physical NA one


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2015)

bestbuy website is saying meta knight is reservable in store now but it's lying. why does it lie.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> bestbuy website is saying meta knight is reservable in store now but it's lying. why does it lie.



cause it hurts when they pee


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cause it hurts when they pee



i dont want a doctor to stick a needle in me


----------



## Saylor (Feb 13, 2015)

All chances I had of sleeping tonight have been thrown out of the window.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope things are okkay.... I'm so anxious.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 14, 2015)

ah happy valentine's day 
----------
ik your throat is sore but dont burn it ok that's bad
-----------
i wonder how tomorrow will go.. today was pretty fun


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 14, 2015)

That pizza was good.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 14, 2015)

i love you a lot fff

happy valentine's day <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> i dont want a doctor to stick a needle in me


u dont know zappa shame on u


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u dont know zappa shame on u



thats part of the song


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 14, 2015)

I wanted the typography signature, but she CLOSED IT!!


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

we're both ****in sick how are we gonna do this now


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2015)

Spoiler: idk



There are so many reasons that a relationship between us would probably never work out so I try not to think about it.

But I think I still like you anyway because you treat me nicely and never make me feel bad, and you talk to me and you always respond and that makes me feel like you might actually enjoy talking to me, and I'm always mad at myself because I have this fear that everyone who takes interest in me is just pretending and I don't wanna like you but it's hard not to when you're one of the only people in my life who's ever made me feel like that wasn't true.

This thing I do where I fall for anyone who pays me any attention needs to stop.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 14, 2015)

Eevee's sigs are awesome
|
|
|
|
v


----------



## azukitan (Feb 14, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 14, 2015)

Hahaha, I've got it so bad for you. 

Also, why did they change the fairy locations in MM3D.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dammit, forgot to get the Fairy Mask. Knew there was something. :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: idk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to worry about that. I mean, I think you're a cool person so I don't see why someone else wouldn't. Then again, my self esteem's pretty crap so I'm probably not one to talk, but still.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> You don't have to worry about that. I mean, I think you're a cool person so I don't see why someone else wouldn't. Then again, my self esteem's pretty crap so I'm probably not one to talk, but still.


Thank you. That actually makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Thank you. That actually makes me feel a lot better.



Glad I could help. ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 14, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Spoiler



This is the best post out there *applause*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

RIP Sam Andrew


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2015)

pls restock roses so i can go 2 bed zzzzz


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

i can't wait for the next animal crossing game so i can stop caring about my stupid villagers and my stupid town


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

i need to sleep


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm screaming I managed to get the last stray fairy with 15 minutes to spare, but the moon fell just as I made it outside.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, sure, that's literally _all _I do on there.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 16, 2015)

i don't see how people can not be afraid of going down escalators. i mean, the thing's moving! it's too easy to step in at the wrong time and fall. so how can people just step on it like it's nothing?


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

just got out of bed literally only b/c i woke up and could hear 'jesus walks' hahahah so guess i'm up now. o well i hate sleeping for longer than 5 hours or so anyway.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 16, 2015)

p a r t y 
h a r d

: ^ )))


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

all i see when i look in the unpopular opinion thread is people who need a diaper change


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't believe I'm 30 today!!! Half of me wants to do something crazy and the other half wants to stay in bed all day eating doritos! Neither are an option though, off to another family lunch later ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't like doritos but I'd prefer that option still I don't like parties.

Oh well so doesn't wanna write assignment this week on the other hand I should get my games soon


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 16, 2015)

ugh this is **** without ya


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 16, 2015)

I wish you could block a thread the way you can block users.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

I totally forgot that I have requests to do here, honestly I blame MM3D and other stuff for making me forget.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 16, 2015)

The fact my username is annoying enough to be the subject of an anonymous submission on a confession blog brings a marzipan-flavored tear to my eye. :') Tis an honor, dear sir/madam. 

Also, I'm craving salsa like crazy. Ughhhhh.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 16, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> The fact my username is annoying enough to be the subject of an anonymous submission on a confession blog brings a marzipan-flavored tear to my eye. :') Tis an honor, dear sir/madam.
> 
> Also, I'm craving salsa like crazy. Ughhhhh.



That's such a dumb thing to complain about. Just ignore them. 

---

Speaking of confessions blogs, they (and things like the unpopular opinion thread, though that's not as bad) always make me feel kind of down because of all the negativity, I guess. It's really weird and idk how to explain it, so I just avoid them lol.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

playing my Wii soon ._.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 16, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> That's such a dumb thing to complain about. Just ignore them.
> 
> ---
> 
> Speaking of confessions blogs, they (and things like the unpopular opinion thread, though that's not as bad) always make me feel kind of down because of all the negativity, I guess. It's really weird and idk how to explain it, so I just avoid them lol.



It was just funny to read and I honestly didn't even think it was that bad, lol. My handles for everything are usually super long. It was kind of flattering to even be acknowledged since I'm basically not all that popular or known on here. Which is fine with me. 
Sometimes those blogs are entertaining. I like one or two of them. But for a bit, they got a little too personal and hateful. I get if someone is problematic. But sending in death threats or messages wishing a plight upon their house/family isn't really going to make things better. It's kind of a cycle, I guess.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 16, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It was just funny to read and I honestly didn't even think it was that bad, lol. My handles for everything are usually super long. It was kind of flattering to even be acknowledged since I'm basically not all that popular or known on here. Which is fine with me.
> Sometimes those blogs are entertaining. I like one or two of them. But for a bit, they got a little too personal and hateful. I get if someone is problematic. But sending in death threats or messages wishing a plight upon their house/family isn't really going to make things better. It's kind of a cycle, I guess.



I'm glad it didn't bother you! I wasn't trying to say that person was awful or anything, just that it seemed like a silly thing to confess about haha. And yeah, I get what you mean about them. That's why I usually stick to the ones that are about games/ shows/ whatever instead of the people who enjoy them.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 16, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm glad it didn't bother you! I wasn't trying to say that person was awful or anything, just that it seemed like a silly thing to confess about haha. And yeah, I get what you mean about them. That's why I usually stick to the ones that are about games/ shows/ whatever instead of the people who enjoy them.


I totally got what you meant! Lol, I was talking about the super horrible confessions we've all seen. Out of all the things people on here could say about me, I'm pretty happy they just stuck to my name. I think the Anon feature of tumblr brings out the worse. But I guess that's part of the appeal of confessing.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 16, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I totally got what you meant! Lol, I was talking about the super horrible confessions we've all seen. Out of all the things people on here could say about me, I'm pretty happy they just stuck to my name. I think the Anon feature of tumblr brings out the worse. But I guess that's part of the appeal of confessing.



Oooh I get what you mean now hahaha. Sorry, I guess I'm just a master of miscommunication.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Great wonderful, somebody took my 3DS, and nobody knows where it went to....

Great absolutely wonderful, haven't even had that thing for a year now and it's gone forever...

I hate my house...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

RIP Lesley Gore


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm going to miss that one cute person--who I have yet to strike a conversation with--when I have to move to a different class. :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

this assignment is to frustrating. ONE SEQUENCE UM WTF


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

also whoever messed with my irc yesterday i love you


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

*sigh*
still haven't find my 3DS yet...

uuuggghhhh......


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

this wine was a bit strong rofl


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2015)

It's annoying when I hear people call the Xbox One the Xbone. It just sounds so stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Hwo about Xboner? Lolol.

Also hnnng I want my Nep games now


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 17, 2015)

I suck so bad at Pokemon; it's pathetic.
I can't even figure out how to get where I need to in AS.
IM DESPERATE.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

use a gamefaps guide or serebii.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


>



What


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Gandalf?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Gandalf?



No, I know that, it's just... everything else lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

lol indeed
also i should write like 200 words more but **** it


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^ I actually saw a picture of Ian McKellen in his underwear before, I don't remember where or how, but since then my life has never known peace

also I've been playing with my amiiboos so much i'm starting to git gud again


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

This is such a stupid thing to have my feelings hurt over and I really shouldn't be surprised, but they're still hurt haha.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 17, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> This is such a stupid thing to have my feelings hurt over and I really shouldn't be surprised, but they're still hurt haha.


 Are you okay?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Are you okay?



I think I'll be fine. Like I said, it's kind of silly, but it still stung. I think I'm gonna go play Mario Kart to take my mind off of it or something. Thanks for asking, though.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 17, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think I'll be fine. Like I said, it's kind of silly, but it still stung. I think I'm gonna go play Mario Kart to take my mind off of it or something. Thanks for asking, though.


I'm sure it's nothing stupid if it hurt your feelings. Either way, I hope you feel better about it soon and good call on Mario Kart, have fun!


----------



## Naiad (Feb 17, 2015)

Isn't vomiting just the best : ^ )


----------



## Aisling (Feb 17, 2015)

My pre-ordered N3DS arrives tomorrow and the anticipation is killi- x___x


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Who would win in a fight between judge judy and doctor phil? I feel that doctor phil may be physically stronger, but judge judy would be much more aggressive, and for that reason I feel that judge judy would win. But what if they both were equally aggressive, hated each other with a passion, and wanted to hurt each other? then maybe doctor phil would win.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 17, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Who would win in a fight between judge judy and doctor phil? I feel that doctor phil may be physically stronger, but judge judy would be much more aggressive, and for that reason I feel that judge judy would win. But what if they both were equally aggressive, hated each other with a passion, and wanted to hurt each other? then maybe doctor phil would win.


Judge Judy would mop the floor with Dr. Phil


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

would it kill you to buy two-ply toilet paper????


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Judge Judy would mop the floor with Dr. Phil



But like I said, what if they were equally aggressive. I still think that judge judy would win, but I don't know. Its hard imagining dr. phil wanting to hurt, or even kill someone.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



Holy crap I think about that ALL THE TIME OMG


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's annoying when I hear people call the Xbox One the Xbone. It just sounds so stupid.



me thinks that that's the idea.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Who would win in a fight between judge judy and doctor phil? I feel that doctor phil may be physically stronger, but judge judy would be much more aggressive, and for that reason I feel that judge judy would win. But what if they both were equally aggressive, hated each other with a passion, and wanted to hurt each other? then maybe doctor phil would win.



I should've just waited for this post to cheer me up oh my god 

I agree that Doctor Phil would probably be stronger, but I think Judge Judy would win because she's persistent and probably knows how to avoid attacks and weaken her enemy, thus making them more vulnerable to her own attacks.


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I should've just waited for this post to cheer me up oh my god
> 
> I agree that Doctor Phil would probably be stronger, but I think Judge Judy would win because she's persistent and probably knows how to avoid attacks and weaken her enemy, thus making them more vulnerable to her own attacks.



I suppose that's a good answer. Never really thought about it that way before. But still, its a good point.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> I suppose that's a good answer. Never really thought about it that way before. But still, its a good point.



How often do you think about this? No shade, just wondering.


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> How often do you think about this? No shade, just wondering.



I don't know. It just kind of came into my head some day and then goes away. sometimes on other days it will randomly come back. Another question I have similar to that is this. What would happen if you took a one way mirror, and turned it into a sphere, so that the part you can see through is on the outside, so you can look into it, but the mirror part is on the inside. I don't even know what that would create.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

Huh....

Youtube videos won't play on Firefox for some reason, but they work just as normal on Chrome.....huh...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Huh....
> 
> Youtube videos won't play on Firefox for some reason, but they work just as normal on Chrome.....huh...


Upgrade browser and/or flash..

Assignment going better than I expected ;o


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

this chocolate tastes terrible but im still eating it for some reason.


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2015)

u want me to buy this marth amiibo for $60+ but u don't wanna take a picture of his face like. Lol.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

i hate these cramps so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Mom getting up 3 hours before she start > claims she can't clean up in the kitchen because she doesn't wanna stress. smh


----------



## Brackets (Feb 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Mom getting up 3 hours before she start > claims she can't clean up in the kitchen because she doesn't wanna stress. smh



random question but are you on this forum like all day long


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Brackets said:


> random question but are you on this forum like all day long



Because I'm an ineffective ******* and this is the only one worthy of going to anyways that I'm a member of


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I'm really not looking forward to Friday now.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 18, 2015)

I wanna go to the beach.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I like feeling slightly violated...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> i hate these cramps so much.



feel better soon! <33


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

Omg the sixth Ace Attorney should be coming out in Japan in the next couple of months... Maybe we'll get it later this year?


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

todays lunch: yesterdays leftovers


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

ACNL related: Wondering if I should buy TBT with IGB so I'm forced to actually PLAY this game to pay for my PWPs and stuff, rather than just pulling money out the bank.

Non-ACNL related: Bruuuuuh I'm going out for coffee at the local bookstore tomorrow (which was a weekly thing until my bff-cousin had a kid lol), then getting Subway after therapy. So excited. Was supposed to do the bookstore thing today, but changed my mind because I didn't want to get up early for it lol - it's way too busy at night recently.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

I feel sad when I don't interact with you in some way.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 18, 2015)

My aunt and uncle went to DC in 2013 and then they ended up going right when the government shut down that year hahaha so they couldn't really do much, and I totally think that happened because they wouldn't take me with them. Anyway, now they're planning on going again so they better be smart this time and bring me.


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

My arm is feeling stiff.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My aunt and uncle went to DC in 2013 and then they ended up going right when the government shut down that year hahaha so they couldn't really do much, and I totally think that happened because they wouldn't take me with them. Anyway, now they're planning on going again so they better be smart this time and bring me.



Have fun if you do go! I live a couple of hours away from DC so I'm kind of indifferent to it at this point, but there is lots of cool stuff to do there.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 18, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Have fun if you do go! I live a couple of hours away from DC so I'm kind of indifferent to it at this point, but there is lots of cool stuff to do there.


Oooh cool, I've never been too close to there so I'd like to go, hopefully I can! And thank you!


----------



## Eldin (Feb 18, 2015)

I just broke out in a fever, probably because of the antibiotics. 

Why can I not just feel better, why is this happening.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 18, 2015)

That one ***** that you dont even hang around anymore but still gets on your nerves : ^ )


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

Still not sure what game to get on Club Nintendo. :/ I want to get ALTTP, but I think I have to have a classic controller for it, and I can't find mine and won't have the money to buy one for awhile.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

It's Lunar New Year's Eve ^_^


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 18, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Isn't vomiting just the best : ^ )



I beg to differ


----------



## Joy (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish we'd talk more.

I wanna text you but I don't wanna be annoying.


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish it was April already


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

Why am I up at 4 am again...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish Lord Tourettes was real so I could kidnap him and hug him and squeeze him and cuddle him and keep him forever and ever and ever and never let him go. Ohmigosh HE'S SO CUTE IDK HOW A STICK FIGURE IS CUTE BUT HE IS!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

This assignment is so bad but I will finish it one time at least. Also mom go to town I can't concentrate


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Argh! Why don't any of my pens work!?


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2015)

i just got home and instantly i'm covered in animals, y are my pets so needy


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 19, 2015)

I feel lame bothering you with emails.
You haven't been my professor since my first semester, but you know what's going on and helped me in the past so maybe you can help me now?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

It doesn't matter if it's a lie


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

This video will make you laugh your socks off.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

This record cover will:


----------



## Brackets (Feb 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Because I'm an ineffective ******* and this is the only one worthy of going to anyways that I'm a member of



but like
don't you have school or work or something to be going to


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

I want this in my room at night


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Brackets said:


> but like
> don't you have school or work or something to be going to



writing a home assignment atm so on here inbetween so is taking film studies.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 19, 2015)

look at all my pretty roses~~~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

look at all my pretty feathers doe


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 20, 2015)

If you had an infinite amount of monkeys with computers, I doubt they'd recreate the works of Shakespeare, but they could definitely recreate TERA. :^)


----------



## Cudon (Feb 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> If you had an infinite amount of monkeys with computers, I doubt they'd recreate the works of Shakespeare, but they could definitely recreate TERA. :^)


Tera decided to have a double drop event but now it's been postponed cuz of people having crashes and not being able to get into the game :'3


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

I've had potatoes in the slow-cooker for 4-5 hours on high and I know I have to get off my ass and mash them but ehhhh...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

I wish this guy was real so I could marry him



Spoiler


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 20, 2015)

I like this icon but it might be a bit small? Hmm.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I like this icon but it might be a bit small? Hmm.



I've been thinking the same thing about mine! Yours looks good though


----------



## Saylor (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh dear.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I've been thinking the same thing about mine! Yours looks good though



Thanks! It's always difficult to tell because I'm always on mobile haha. Yours appears to be the same size as mine, so I think you're probably good as well!


----------



## Saylor (Feb 20, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I like this icon but it might be a bit small? Hmm.


It looks good. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It took so long for that to post that I actually got logged out... nice.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 21, 2015)

f
m
l
im so sad


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

why is my internet lagging... ugh


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm shleepy.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 21, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




CHRIS WHAT HAPPENED WTF


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> CHRIS WHAT HAPPENED WTF



NOTHING, NOTHING HAPPENED, I THOUGHT SOMETHING WAS GOING TO BUT IT DIDN'T ;v;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

Why do we have to get this much snow on a Saturday. :T


----------



## Naiad (Feb 21, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> NOTHING, NOTHING HAPPENED, I THOUGHT SOMETHING WAS GOING TO BUT IT DIDN'T ;v;



IS THIS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED LAST NIGHT


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2015)

whoaa since when is there a post thanks/like alert, that tripped me out lol it gave me 14 even though only 1 was new.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Feb 21, 2015)

It said I got 2 but I have none...?

Edit: Oh yeah, this is a reply to the above post.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Feb 21, 2015)

I wonder what snow is like.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Miss_Tisa said:


> I wonder what snow is like.



I wonder what _not_ having snow is like D:


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> IS THIS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED LAST NIGHT



YEAH BUT IT'S FINE NOW, EVERYTHING IS A-OKAY 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Why do we have to get this much snow on a Saturday. :T



My sentiments exactly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> whoaa since when is there a post thanks/like alert, that tripped me out lol it gave me 14 even though only 1 was new.



ikr? I got 12 this morning lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

I love hugs.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 21, 2015)

this song is love


----------



## doveling (Feb 21, 2015)

holy shhhh
IM GOING TO GO SEE MAROON 5 THIS YEAR YYYAYY!


----------



## littlem0kid (Feb 21, 2015)

Why is ene so cute


----------



## Joy (Feb 21, 2015)

Soooo glad Ciara is coming back with new music


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone still pierce their eyebrows? I feel like I haven't seen anybody IRL with theirs pierced since 2002.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

Nintendo is horrible at naming their products.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Does anyone still pierce their eyebrows? I feel like I haven't seen anybody IRL with theirs pierced since 2002.


My ex had an eyebrow piercing.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Spoiler



OH MY GAWD I FINALLY PLOT RESET POPPY I'M SO FREAKIN HAPPY!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Does anyone still pierce their eyebrows? I feel like I haven't seen anybody IRL with theirs pierced since 2002.



Yea, I've seen people at my school and in class with it


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

I regret changing my avatar & title..

Oh well, gotta find a better one.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I regret changing my avatar & title..
> 
> Oh well, gotta find a better one.



nah your avi is


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> My ex had an eyebrow piercing.





ellabella12345 said:


> Yea, I've seen people at my school and in class with it



Hmm, I guess there just aren't a lot of people in my town who have it! It's mostly nose rings and septums here.


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2015)

knowledge

owledge

   owl edge


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

i hate reading through texts and stuff cause there is always too much crap to edit


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm tired and I wanna cuddle with someone.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

Wish I could find my copy of Harvest Moon DS: Cute. :/


----------



## Radda (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't even know why I go on here.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I'm tired and I wanna cuddle with someone.


My life in eight words.

-  

I'm really glad that we might get to hang out on my birthday soon but I've bruises all over my body and I hope they go away before you get here, I look all messed up.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My life in eight words.
> 
> -
> 
> I'm really glad that we might get to hang out on my birthday soon but I've bruises all over my body and I hope they go away before you get here, I look all messed up.



Are you okay?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 22, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you okay?


Yeah, I'm okay! They're no big deal. 

It's sweet of you to ask, though, thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

pdf readers sucks


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Stomach is being embarrassing and I need to get rid of 2000+ infamy on tera by tomorrow... Sigh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

I just hope Royal Mail won't eff up things now


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

I think I'd rather sell my TBT for tera stuff... I barely come on and it's just a pixel


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahri said:


> I think I'd rather sell my TBT for tera stuff... I barely come on and it's just a pixel



feather? i feel ya though


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2015)

who wouldve thought it'd be so hard to find a good metallic spray paint


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2015)

I went inside the daycare I work at over the summer and one of the boys came running up to me, and a girl I worked with was joking and said he had a crush on me, and he overheard and asked what a crush was.

Save yourself from the heartbreak and forget you ever asked, little one. It's not too late for you to lead a happy life.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

smh kids these day knows too much anyways lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Clown... CLOWNY CLOWN CLOWN.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

what's with all the weeaboo thread in brewster...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 23, 2015)

I wish I could do cute stuff with my hair, but it's too short for me to really do anything with it.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Every time I slightly glance at the above poster's username, I always read it as Lady Tourettes. Then I get a closer look.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 23, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Every time I slightly glance at the above poster's username, I always read it as Lady Tourettes. Then I get a closer look.



Oh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god


yes xD i laughed too idk they like that lord character too much


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes xD i laughed too idk they like that lord character too much



XD Can't help it, Lord Tourettes is life


----------



## Brackets (Feb 23, 2015)

Just saw my ex standing outside the hospital, having a cigarette and carving a wooden spoon with a knife. Wow, so edgy. Glad I got rid of that one :')


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2015)

Nobody has picked me up for school yet so maybe I was supposed to walk there, but I'm not sure since we're having a snow storm right now. 

If nobody comes soon I'm going to walk anyway because we're learning about John F. Kennedy in history today and I wouldn't miss that for the world. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Just saw my ex standing outside the hospital, having a cigarette and carving a wooden spoon with a knife. Wow, so edgy. Glad I got rid of that one :')



he sounds cool lol


----------



## tumut (Feb 23, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Just saw my ex standing outside the hospital, having a cigarette and carving a wooden spoon with a knife. Wow, so edgy. Glad I got rid of that one :')


Sounds like a lumberjack…just replace the cig with a pipe.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Friends are fake af


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Why can't everyone look like a stick figure


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Seven lions is the best right now

Coffee makes me too hyper


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

because im pretty much a stick figure with large ass lol

hnnnng ship my shtuff


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nobody likes my ORAS Megas Hurt/Heal. I don't understand why, as I've seen other Hurt/Heals do very well on the forum, but everyone seems to ignore mine.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Seems I might get it next week I doubt they can send it in 4 days.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 23, 2015)

TBT feels like what tumblr would be like if tumblr wasn't an image hosting site


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 23, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god



I keep reading it as Timpati for whatever reason. Also, I don't know what a Timpani is but it makes me think of that instrument that bands give to people who can't play real instruments so they can do something.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 23, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> TBT feels like what tumblr would be like if tumblr wasn't an image hosting site



I think that's because a lot of people came to TBT from tumblr or vice versa, and they bring along certain elements of tumblr or learn them and bring them back here. I guess it created a weird kind of cycle.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I keep reading it as Timpati for whatever reason. Also, I don't know what a Timpani is but it makes me think of that instrument that bands give to people who can't play real instruments so they can do something.



The last comment made me laugh, but I also have a friend who is a percussionist, and that's the type of thing that makes her want to fight people haha. 

Lady Timpani is a character from Super Paper Mario! Sometimes I like to imagine that her true form would have looked something like the instrument.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I keep reading it as Timpati for whatever reason. Also, I don't know what a Timpani is but it makes me think of that instrument that bands give to people who can't play real instruments so they can do something.


Omg, timpani is what my elementary school music teacher used to have me play hahaha. I guess that would make sense.


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2015)

monster hunter 4 is sold out everywhere woweee. I bought it for my brother on launch and then a couple days ago he gave me money to buy myself one so we could play together but no such luck. While i was out I saw Sheik and Megaman amiibos again and once more was tempted to buy them just for rarity's sake but I didn't cuz i'm stronger than that 8|

also i'm too nervous to spray paint this thing now ugh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 23, 2015)

Smh useless post is useless.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 23, 2015)

It's so cold outside I can't stand the ice.
also i edit my posts too much rip


----------



## Karminny (Feb 23, 2015)

I really need another pair of Converse


----------



## Joy (Feb 23, 2015)

How To Train Your Dragon 2 deserved that Oscar not BH6.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Please Hunter. Please just message me. Talk to me. Call me for once. I'm your girlfriend, talk to me about anything. Please. I love you and I just want you to love me the same way in return...


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Feb 23, 2015)

ACNL is how I got my addiction with YouTube to end.... not quite sure how I feel about that tho .-.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 23, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> ACNL is how I got my addiction with YouTube to end.... not quite sure how I feel about that tho .-.



Same tbh


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

I really need to finish the oscars, also I need to wake up early tomorrow so I can watch Better Call Saul.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

I wish there were more movies like Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Tera

Art

Food 

Ahhhhhgg


----------



## Saylor (Feb 24, 2015)

It's so heartbreaking when I can tell the girl I like is more interested in someone else than she is in me. I feel like I've failed at being a likable person.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

man they better ship tonight if they say so. like they have good customer support and all that.. so.. just go over to royal mail


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> It's so heartbreaking when I can tell the girl I like is more interested in someone else than she is in me. I feel like I've failed at being a likable person.



I feel this.  I think you're likable, though, and it's her loss if she doesn't like you back.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

That Jack Sparrow 30cm large action figure and the Lord of Rings deluxe collection in front of me irritates me. I don't really care about Pirates in the Caribbean or Lord of the Rings. I wasn't the one who bought that stuff, but it's standing on my desk since ages nevertheless.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Feb 24, 2015)

I wish I could use the computer to draw as good as a lot of the people I see here but the problem is I don't have drawing software at home ;-;


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I wish I could use the computer to draw as good as a lot of the people I see here but the problem is I don't have drawing software at home ;-;



You mean a program for digital art? If yes, I could help you with stuffs ;v;
If you mean a tablet or something, I think it also goes well without one, just consumes more time.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanna hug a clown.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

I feel old. Like 80% of the peeps here are like 10-15 lol I feel like an old hag lmao


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

18 here don't feel old bby


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

cool though. i know a few around 18+ but they are not many here lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanna talk to Zach.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

well thanks for changing that. um >_>


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 24, 2015)

My friend braided my hair back and now my neck and ears are really cold.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

dpd go suck a freaking goat


----------



## Saylor (Feb 24, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel this.  I think you're likable, though, and it's her loss if she doesn't like you back.


Aw thank you. That's very nice of you to say. 

I'm so sorry you know how it feels, though, that makes me sad. I really wish you didn't.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Aw thank you. That's very nice of you to say.
> 
> I'm so sorry you know how it feels, though, that makes me sad. I really wish you didn't.



I think probably a lot of people feel that way when they like someone who doesn't like them back. I like to think of it like this: just because they don't like you back doesn't mean you aren't unlikable or unworthy or anything. You guys just don't fit together for whatever reason-- she may even actually like you back, or like you as just a friend. I'm bad at interpreting romance, so I try not to draw quick conclusions these days. 

But yeah, it does suck to know someone prefers somebody else's company over yours, especially when they start shutting you out for it. Hopefully she's not doing that?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 24, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think probably a lot of people feel that way when they like someone who doesn't like them back. I like to think of it like this: just because they don't like you back doesn't mean you aren't unlikable or unworthy or anything. You guys just don't fit together for whatever reason-- she may even actually like you back, or like you as just a friend. I'm bad at interpreting romance, so I try not to draw quick conclusions these days.
> 
> But yeah, it does suck to know someone prefers somebody else's company over yours, especially when they start shutting you out for it. Hopefully she's not doing that?


Yes, that's probably true, and I think you're right. It just hurts because usually when I fall for someone I fall hard, and I did with this girl, and I guess I got too attached to the idea that we maybe could fit together. But I couldn't imagine her ever liking me back so I've been hoping I'd get over it, but that just hasn't happened.

She has been shutting me out a little, and that's probably the worst part because she's the only one of my friends who makes me feel like they might enjoy talking to me, and I don't know what I'd do if I lost that. 

More than anything I'm worried because I don't know if the person she likes will make her happy, and I just want her to be happy. (Plus I might kind of be a little jealous... maybe.)

Edit: oh that was sort of long! I hope I'm not rambling too much. :x


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

I will be better than I was yesterday.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

The topic for my next exam on Monday is stupid.
Everything's stupid. stuuuuuupid stuuuuuupid


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> It's so heartbreaking when I can tell the girl I like is more interested in someone else than she is in me. I feel like I've failed at being a likable person.



eh, it's their loss.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 24, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> eh, it's their loss.


That's nice of you to say as well, thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have to pee.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Seeing someone else say they have to pee makes me have to pee...


----------



## Karminny (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanna skateboard but its too icy and dark


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2015)

spray painting and feeling hyper paranoid that i'm getting it in my mouth or have poison spray paint particles left on my finger tips or that i'm breathing too much in even though i'm outside


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> That's nice of you to say as well, thank you, I appreciate it!



no problem.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 24, 2015)

My hair smells really good right now.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

My tummy hurts.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't stand my doctor


----------



## toxapex (Feb 24, 2015)

My throat hurts, idk if it's just from havin to raise my voice bc I'm acting in a play or if it's a cold which it better not be

Regardless, hot beverages


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

My boyfriend better text me back soon or I'll ragel fragel cha cha kaBOOM.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 24, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> My throat hurts, idk if it's just from havin to raise my voice bc I'm acting in a play or if it's a cold which it better not be
> 
> Regardless, hot beverages




water n honey u v u


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

I really can't stand the show Seinfeld ....... Ugh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2015)

I wanna watch the Ace Attorney movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> I really can't stand the show Seinfeld ....... Ugh


 God i hate that one so much. Mainly cause the 'humor' is way too much aimed for guys and so boring in general.. ugh.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

why do I have to clean the kitchen and the living room when nobody's at home anyway
stupid stupid stuuuupid


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

I can't wait to travel tonight and sit beside my boyfriend...


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 25, 2015)

tera pls


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

UGH I REALLY WANT TO HUG HIM AND CUDDLE HIM AND SNUGGLE UP TO HIS ADORABLENESS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

better not mess this up stupid deliver company


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 25, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> UGH I REALLY WANT TO HUG HIM AND CUDDLE HIM AND SNUGGLE UP TO HIS ADORABLENESS


 You're so cute, I'm reading a romance novel right now and you totally make me think of it! 


I have to pee but I don't want to get up.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Sugarbay said:


> You're so cute, I'm reading a romance novel right now and you totally make me think of it!
> 
> 
> I have to pee but I don't want to get up.


wear a diaper then lol


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2015)

chili bean


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

this

shipping

s

m

h


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

is it just me, or does it seem like whenever there's a love triangle, there's some weird double standard going on? like:

rival love interest is a guy: liked by fans.

rival love interest is a girl: "omg! what a *****!!!111"

like, really?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> is it just me, or does it seem like whenever there's a love triangle, there's some weird double standard going on? like:
> 
> rival love interest is a guy: liked by fans.
> 
> ...


pretty much irl too sadly.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

since it's a miracle that I don't have to do any homework today, I can't decide on what I'm going to spend the night on, whether playing Pokemon Alpha Sapphire or watchig a One Piece movie...or reading some manga.. continuing with commission arrgh I need to do everything...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2015)

This etsy shop followed me on Pinterest, and they have a lot of cool tragus and helix jewelry, but they're all a gauge up from what I have, and I'd rather not stretch my cartilage. :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> This etsy shop followed me on Pinterest, and they have a lot of cool tragus and helix jewelry, but they're all a gauge up from what I have, and I'd rather not stretch my cartilage. :/



it took me a minute to get what you were saying.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> it took me a minute to get what you were saying.



Haha, sorry the sentence was a little wordy.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 25, 2015)

I wish I could take an astronomy class. I'd love to learn more about space.


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> UGH I REALLY WANT TO HUG HIM AND CUDDLE HIM AND SNUGGLE UP TO HIS ADORABLENESS



UGH I FEEL THE SAME WAY


----------



## Prabha (Feb 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I wish I could take an astronomy class. I'd love to learn more about space.



I feel you. I am really interested in space, but my school offers no opportunities for it.
It sucks.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I feel you. I am really interested in space, but my school offers no opportunities for it.
> It sucks.


I know! My school at least offers a class but not to seniors for some reason, and I'm gonna be a senior next year. It's probably for the best though since I wanna take two other science classes and three would probably be far too many to handle haha. It's a bummer your school doesn't offer any opportunities for it at all, I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2015)

People that use the Mii option in any game that allows it make me cringe tbh. Idk why, but I just really hate the sight of Miis in games, especially in ones where they stand out (like Animal Crossing).


----------



## Aradai (Feb 25, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> People that use the Mii option in any game that allows it make me cringe tbh. Idk why, but I just really hate the sight of Miis in games, especially in ones where they stand out (like Animal Crossing).


Miis look so out of place in almost every game, and I can't really explain how either tbh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Random thoughts....

There....placed.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 26, 2015)

That was the worst nightmare ever and I'm shaking.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 26, 2015)

Saylor said:


> That was the worst nightmare ever and I'm shaking.



 Are you okay?


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahh so tired


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2015)

I hate really long ebay auctions. Like I'm gonna win this why are you making me wait 9 days.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you okay?


Yes, thank you, I'm okay now that I'm awake.  It just scared me a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Alright, Iffy you are way to fun rn.. I said International shippinh - standard delivery stuff with Royal mail now they upgraded me to courier without paying extra.. Oh well.. thanks but noone's gonna be home on tuesday


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanna make a tulpa.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Donuts.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

mom needs to respond to my text. i dont want to go on a boring field trip thats *optional *tomorrow..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't like showering cause you get so dry.. yes I have lotion but smh im drying so fast


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

Club nintendo codes sell for a fortune on tbt holy ****.


----------



## boujee (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't draw a chin


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Zenith said:


> I can't draw a chin



i cant draw hands lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Waiting to get advised for next semesters classes makes me realize I have no idea what I'm gonna do when I get out of college


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

My stuff is in southern Sweden, cool.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cuddling is so much fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Might actually have time to go to the depot, loltastic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Holy frap, I have to pee!


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know how but my tongue still burns...


----------



## Saylor (Feb 26, 2015)

What's with everyone having to pee so bad lately?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Saylor said:


> What's with everyone having to pee so bad lately?



I drank a lot of water...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

i just made a tumblargh and i don't even know what to do with it...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

I just had to pee. I'm good now. 

I need groceries but I'm sleepy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

I leave to go the basement for a few hours, and some troll bombards the AC:NL section of this site....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also 20 is a score.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, there's some weird trolls around here lately...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

i don't know if the mafia games are just like the acc werewolf games just with a different name or different rules or what.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Yeah, there's some weird trolls around here lately...



I noticed, but I alerted the lurvely Tina about it, and she deleted the posts and banned the user...They kept typing "I can ride my bike with no handlebars boy cat dog mouse! child with a steak knife cut, achievement. Who are you? I am a dog with a bow tie. It's not right.", but they typed it in Spanish...or this is what google translate gave me, anyway...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I noticed, but I alerted the lurvely Tina about it, and she deleted the posts and banned the user...They kept typing "I can ride my bike with no handlebars boy cat dog mouse! child with a steak knife cut, achievement. Who are you? I am a dog with a bow tie. It's not right.", but they typed it in Spanish...or this is what google translate gave me, anyway...



Yeah, I saw that! Haha I also translated it and got the same thing. I know a little Spanish so what I did know matched the translations. But thank you savior Tina for cleaning up around here. She doesn't get paid enough.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 26, 2015)

i hate how ive been feeling lately rip


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm gonna take a shower at 9:30 pm.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Why wouldn't he tell me


----------



## Saylor (Feb 27, 2015)

I knew you were trouble. This is what I get for falling for someone who looks like Taylor Swift.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Yeah, I saw that! Haha I also translated it and got the same thing. I know a little Spanish so what I did know matched the translations. But thank you savior Tina for cleaning up around here. She doesn't get paid enough.



Tina is awesome /fangirls

Still so happy for my things <3 The games are great and so are the LE things.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Feb 27, 2015)

What position did people in the olden times do when they had sex? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Haha, idk actually. I wonder if people did cave paintings of it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 28, 2015)

i want a tee shirt that says "i like girls that like girls"


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

TBT is addicting..


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i want a tee shirt that says "i like girls that like girls"


You would like me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i want a tee shirt that says "i like girls that like girls"



Omg I thought you were a boy sorry

May us lady-loving ladies unite


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

I just woke up and I still can't believe what I did last night. I wish I could take it back.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I just woke up and I still can't believe what I did last night. I wish I could take it back.



I know that feeling. :/ I wish I could say something helpful, but I can't.


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Why am I reading about the history of the chair?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

I feel like my father treats me as some kind of servant
or am I just exaggerating?
I don't know... sigh


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Is this real?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 28, 2015)

how do you have a conversation with someone you haven't talked to since December?? how even


----------



## n64king (Feb 28, 2015)

Too many fights on this website now. Yall have no chill _ever_.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snazzapple said:


> Is this real?



What on Earth did I just watch


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Someone needs to have the ability to stop time :c


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

I miss Ami Mercury.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd wish he'd text me...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> You would like me.



Yup. 



Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I thought you were a boy sorry
> 
> May us lady-loving ladies unite



It's fine, I actually tend to want people to not know my gender. Dunno why. It's not that I'm non-binary or anything, I just think it's fun.

UNITE! (This is reminding me of "Mermaid Man and Barnacle Boy, UNITE!)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's because I see your avatar and just assume you're a guy since I associate people with their avatars (which is probably a bad habit). I understand what you mean, though, especially on sites where people are weird about having girls around.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

THE DRESS MEME NEEDS TO STOP.
ALSO WHAT STORE SELLS A PLAIN T-SHIRT FOR $60 THAT IS INSANE
(Actually happened to me, was low on money and looking at different mall stores.)


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

llama llama llama llama

also responsibilities suck if you're not an adult yet don't ever become one because college and apartments and life so stressful


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> llama llama llama llama
> 
> also responsibilities suck if you're not an adult yet don't ever become one because college and apartments and life so stressful



I bet it is. I'm thinking of doing music as a career and not dealing with that stuff BUT NOT JUST BECAUSE OF THAT. I actually enjoy doing it, did you think I was trying to be lazy XD


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I bet it is. I'm thinking of doing music as a career and not dealing with that stuff BUT NOT JUST BECAUSE OF THAT. I actually enjoy doing it, did you think I was trying to be lazy XD



music is cool and stuff. but you still have to deal with apartments and life and bills and taxes and jobs. so just stay under your parents' loving protection until you die.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

I hope I sleep better tonight than I have for the past two. I might take NyQuil just in case.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope I sleep better tonight than I have for the past two. I might take NyQuil just in case.



if you have any lavender oils, spray them in your room. taking a warm bath before also helps~ I have had constant sleeping problems since I was 13 (I'm 18 now) so I have a bunch of tricks up my (metaphorical because i'm wearing a t-shirt) sleeves


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> if you have any lavender oils, spray them in your room. taking a warm bath before also helps~ I have had constant sleeping problems since I was 13 (I'm 18 now) so I have a bunch of tricks up my (metaphorical because i'm wearing a t-shirt) sleeves



Thanks for the advice! Part of it is that I read a scary story and have been kind of afraid of the dark since then, but I've also been waking up in the middle of the night (feeling pretty sweaty) lately, and I'm not sure why. Sadly, I don't have any lavender oils. If it persists, I might look into that.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Thanks for the advice! Part of it is that I read a scary story and have been kind of afraid of the dark since then, but I've also been waking up in the middle of the night (feeling pretty sweaty) lately, and I'm not sure why. Sadly, I don't have any lavender oils. If it persists, I might look into that.



Lavender is soothing so it helps calm your mind. Read a happy book or talk to someone you love before going to sleep, like a best friend, or listen to a song that makes you happy, and as you're talking to that person or listening to that song, slowly turn off the lights so you have something to comfort you while it starts to get dark. 

Waking up in the middle of the night sweaty means you probably have too many blankets or too heavy of clothes/pajamas on, either have your window open slightly or a fan blowing softly to keep the air moving, it could also be the effect if you sleep with your door closed. If you find yourself cold before going to bed simply throw your comforter in the drier for 20-30 minutes and it'll help you fall asleep and keep you warm but it won't overheat you in the middle of the night once your body heat transfers to the blanket.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> Lavender is soothing so it helps calm your mind. Read a happy book or talk to someone you love before going to sleep, like a best friend, or listen to a song that makes you happy, and as you're talking to that person or listening to that song, slowly turn off the lights so you have something to comfort you while it starts to get dark.
> 
> Waking up in the middle of the night sweaty means you probably have too many blankets or too heavy of clothes/pajamas on, either have your window open slightly or a fan blowing softly to keep the air moving, it could also be the effect if you sleep with your door closed. If you find yourself cold before going to bed simply throw your comforter in the drier for 20-30 minutes and it'll help you fall asleep and keep you warm but it won't overheat you in the middle of the night once your body heat transfers to the blanket.



Yeah, I've been wearing a kind of heavy sweatshirt to bed, so tonight I'm wearing a lighter shirt. But thanks for the calming advice. Normally I'd talk to my mom, but she's at work, so I'll probably listen to some instrumental music before I go to sleep. I might try that blanket idea if I wake up sweaty again, though.

Thanks a lot! I'll definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, I've been wearing a kind of heavy sweatshirt to bed, so tonight I'm wearing a lighter shirt. But thanks for the calming advice. Normally I'd talk to my mom, but she's at work, so I'll probably listen to some instrumental music before I go to sleep. I might try that blanket idea if I wake up sweaty again, though.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I'll definitely keep this in mind.



you're welcome! glad I could be of help. Let me know if you need any other help when it comes to sleep, I've had every kind of problem when it comes to sleeping, falling asleep, staying asleep, and waking up.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't wanna be up all alone tonight. I wish my friend stayed up a little longer than she does so she could keep me company, but I get she needs her beauty sleep.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I don't wanna be up all alone tonight. I wish my friend stayed up a little longer than she does so she could keep me company, but I get she needs her beauty sleep.



I may wind up being up late tonight, so you can always talk to me if you want. 

If I'm not, I hope you have a better night than you think you will.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I may wind up being up late tonight, so you can always talk to me if you want.
> 
> If I'm not, I hope you have a better night than you think you will.


I would love to if you do, thank you.  I hope you can get to sleep, though, because I'd rather you get a lot of sleep than be up talking to me (not at all saying that I don't wanna talk to you, I just want you to get a lot of sleep... y'know what I mean lol).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Still waiting on that text -.-


----------



## Joy (Mar 1, 2015)

Boop. >: (I)--<\


----------



## Saylor (Mar 1, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Still waiting on that text -.-


I hope you get it soon. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I hope you get it soon. <3



Me too <3 thank you for your hope


----------



## Naiad (Mar 1, 2015)

when you're really hungry but house has no food


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I hope you get it soon. <3



HE DID OMG YES


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 1, 2015)

cant tell if im being ignored
or if he's afk


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

um..grats.. idk lol

also i want my bacon things but grandma forgot o well


----------



## Saylor (Mar 1, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> HE DID OMG YES


Aw, cool! That makes me so happy to know.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 1, 2015)

I should have purchased a Purple Mailbox when I had the chance 8')


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Why won't these people leave my house?


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 1, 2015)

i hate life.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 2, 2015)

Why do I have to go there for yet ANOTHER one tomorrow?. I seriously thought last time was the last of them. This better be the last one, I don't wanna ever see another MRI scanner again.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 2, 2015)

I feel like I'm bothering you a lot, but I just really want to be your friend. I feel like I'm not interesting enough, though, or maybe I just have a difficult time in general talking to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

why is this company so freaking slow -_-


----------



## Invi (Mar 2, 2015)

Why are there not more hours in the day to do whatever/ sleep. :c 
Why can't time be paused ughhh. ;-;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

This Animal Crossing Drawing Challenge is going to be the end of me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Invi said:


> Why are there not more hours in the day to do whatever/ sleep. :c
> Why can't time be paused ughhh. ;-;


I knooooooow


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 2, 2015)

im never clear about what i mean lul


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 2, 2015)

They should stop American Idol, it's single handedly destroying music.


----------



## Joy (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't have a talent
I need to like.. find one -.o


----------



## Naiad (Mar 2, 2015)

weeaboos man
_weeaboos_
you arent even asian the hell you tryna do


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Will you please just text me back already oh my gosh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think it's because I see your avatar and just assume you're a guy since I associate people with their avatars (which is probably a bad habit). I understand what you mean, though, especially on sites where people are weird about having girls around.



cool. i'd imagine people might think i'm a girl because crona looks like a girl. 

that's not why, though. idgaf if people have cootie issues.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 2, 2015)

Text me back ahhhhh


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay so I like doge he is fab and some chicken was like omg when I ran him over I mean much scary so many chicken little is like a pink chicken that screams of horror when much sky falls and I don't know why shes even dating him, I mean seriously people, keep up!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Text me back ahhhhh



I feel ya, though after I posted my texting back complaint he finally texted me back... Hope it works for you too! cx


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 2, 2015)

i think i pulled a muscle yesterday.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't like Final Fantasy or MMORPGs ,but FFXIV is great.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I feel ya, though after I posted my texting back complaint he finally texted me back... Hope it works for you too! cx



Lol it didn't unfortunately! But it's okay because he eventually ended up texting back cx


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tuxedos make men really freaking hot.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

My boyfriends arms are rly attractive

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Tuxedos make men really freaking hot.



Dude yesssss


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

im too tired.

also i hope i pass the assignment


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> im too tired.
> 
> also i hope i pass the assignment



gl on ur assignment 

lots of homework on my mind D:


----------



## Naiad (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm a ***** and I love it


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 4, 2015)

too much of what he says sticks in my mind.. and it never leaves


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Clown... CLOWNY CLOWN CLOWN


----------



## Aradai (Mar 4, 2015)

:^)


----------



## undernickle (Mar 4, 2015)

everyone should love sonic r.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

It hurts to think bc of him


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

I need to think before I say and do **** 

Goddamn


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

Aradai said:


> :^)



:D


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't want to go to the doctor . . .


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

No school tomorrow~


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> No school tomorrow~



Same; and im having mixed feelings about it


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Same; and im having mixed feelings about it



Same. I'm happy I get to sleep in tomorrow, but that's another day of summer break taken away. :/


----------



## zelorm (Mar 4, 2015)

I FLY MY PLANE TO TWIN TOWERS, I NO CARE!!!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

"Never."

*cries*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Me sleepy.


----------



## zelorm (Mar 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> "Never."
> 
> *cries*



I NO CARE!

I DO FOR ALLAH!


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm kind of bored and everyone I want to talk to is offline right now...


----------



## Joy (Mar 5, 2015)

This is pretty cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BMe_LSE1DY


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel like cuddling...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm just gonna Nep-nep this Skyrim all day...


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2015)

rub a dub dub my sense of self worth in a tub


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm dying of laughter. Kanye West is making a video game, oh lawdy we are in for a treat.


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I'm dying of laughter. Kanye West is making a video game, oh lawdy we are in for a treat.



"He[Kanye] revealed to a radio station on Friday that he's building a game as a tribute to his mother, who died in 2007."
huee so funny


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 5, 2015)

Reconnecting with an old BFF after a year or so of not talking due to a misunderstanding is okay, yeah?
I missed her. And the pictures of her cat she'd always send me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

There is a Noire PS4.

I need this


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 6, 2015)

Why is my ethics class geared more towards journalism students when there's only 1 journalism student in the class, and 10 in the whole major?


----------



## Saylor (Mar 8, 2015)

I could be in twelfth grade right now. I missed out.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 8, 2015)

My brother just called from PAX, he didnt invite me or tell me he was going >:T


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

If the plurals of cactus and octopus are cacti and octopi, why is the plural of Prius not Prii?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 8, 2015)

Why do people kiss?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> If the plurals of cactus and octopus are cacti and octopi, why is the plural of Prius not Prii?



because it's octopuses? i never heard cacti always thought it was cactuses lol

anyhow. i wanna watch clannad but too tired rn


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 8, 2015)

this weekend sucked


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> because it's octopuses? i never heard cacti always thought it was cactuses lol
> 
> anyhow. i wanna watch clannad but too tired rn





> There are three plural forms of octopus: octopuses [ˈɒktəpəsɪz], octopi [ˈɒktəpaɪ], and octopodes [ˌɒkˈtəʊpədiːz]. Currently, octopuses is the most common form in the UK as well as the US; octopodes is rare, and octopi is often objectionable.


So you can say any of those.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 8, 2015)

FML
I
WANT
TO
DIE


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> FML
> I
> WANT
> TO
> DIE



No one's stopping you.


----------



## brickwall81 (Mar 8, 2015)

Can't wait till spring break this April because I get to go to Florida. I really need a vacation.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

I got a letter from NASA today...


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

So who wants to hear about my day in school?
Today was a very eventful day in my high school today. Earlier this quarter, we began learning about the life and times about William Shakespeare. last week, for homework, we had to wrote our own sonnet about anything that we wanted and hand it in. I was exited to get it back, as I put a lot of time and effort into this and was hoping that I could get a really good grade. Today. we finally got them back and I saw that I got a 100. Also, the teacher told me that I had the best sonnet, not just out of his class, but all of his other classes as well. That made me so happy, and I was just sitting there thinking that this was so amazing, and that there was just nothing that could make this day go bad. Well I just jinxed myself so bad. Later in lunch, I was sitting down with two of my other friends. One of them had been dating this girl for a couple years, and they just broke up a couple months ago. Well as it turns out, the other one was dating her. This must have been real recent, like today or this weekend or something, but that was kind of a shock. I could tell that my other friend was totally pissed about this. She didn't break up with him as much as it was him breaking up with her, but still, none the less. But that is not where my day turned rotten. After lunch, I had German class which was at the very end of the day. I also had two different friends in this class. I have known them for about three years know, and we are all great friends. They have known each other for longer than that, I met them in middle school/ junior high, and they knew each other sometime since elementary school. One thing is, we are all in Boy Scouts. They are in the same troop, but I am in a separate one because of where I live. Well last weekend they went camping together and got into a fight. The fight over something stupid and completely ridiculous, I think it was sweeping. Oh and just to clarify, one is about 5'6 and then the other one I would say is about 6'5, so one is a lot taller than the other. Well today, I guess they were still mad at each other, So at one point in class, the short one went to go throw a punch at the taller one. I was surprised that the shorter one threw the first punch, and just another clarification, the shorter one sits directly in front of the taller one and I am about two seats away. Well, the taller one wasn't about to take it, so he got up, and I don't even know how, but he got the shorter one onto the ground and staring beating the living crap out of him. He was punching, kicking and cursing at him so much. Within a minute, all of us, referring to the rest of the students in the class, including myself, were escorted to another room across the hall. I know that teachers came, security came, and even some police officers. There was blood all over the floor, and like I said, I didn't hear this from somebody, I saw it all happen first-hand. I know for I fact that I wont be seeing either of them in school tomorrow, as there is just absolutely no way that both of them are not suspended. I hope the make up soon, because these two have been best friends for years. The only other thing that I heard about it, I don't necessarily  know how true it is because I just heard about it, but seeing how bad it was, I heard that the shorter one got his nose broken.
So yeah, that was my extremely long and eventful day, thanks a bundle if you actually read this entire thing, and tell me your thoughts about how my day went.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 9, 2015)

The citadel always makes the best green tea fraps .-. not too watery, and not too icey..


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2015)

There sure is an abundant amount of Japanese text being used on this forum.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

It's funny how I keep thinking things can't get worse yet things can always be worse. Heh...


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> There sure is an abundant amount of Japanese text being used on this forum.



animal crossing is made by nintendo.... nintendo is japanese?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 10, 2015)

Allycat said:


> animal crossing is made by nintendo.... nintendo is japanese?



This forum is in English though. The people speaking in Japanese on here aren't even Japanese. They just add Japanese text to their posts for no reason.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Some people are just so sweet and make you feel all nice inside. >w<


----------



## Naiad (Mar 10, 2015)

i rlly like poptarts save me from artificial hell


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

N i c o said:


> i rlly like poptarts save me from artificial hell



r i p

I like them too tho oops


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

i actually typed a whole auction thread and now i can't work up the nerve to post it wheezes


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> i actually typed a whole auction thread and now i can't work up the nerve to post it wheezes



Post it, because now everyone knows about it already woo


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Post it, because now everyone knows about it already woo



hueee that was my coy way of advertising ;))))))
maybe tomorrow


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my kitty to come home. I haven't seen him since August ;.; I miss him soo much ;~; maybe if I get another acnl for my birthday I'll name the town after him <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Blues Creation is awesome


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

Nobody uses the word "bumberchute" anymore, and that's a real shame.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

I never heard of that so nope I wouldn't use it


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

What if Javocado's name isn't Javier


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Sometimes, I wish there were more hours in the day...


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 11, 2015)

When did tbt bells become so...hard to obtain? x__x;


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2015)

Look at this man.


----------



## Zane (Mar 11, 2015)

he needs to work on more dynamic poses (or maybe he doesn't idk what lookbook is)


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

Why does he need to work on more poses? The one he's got is f'n inspiring.


----------



## Zane (Mar 11, 2015)

-Byron said:


> Why does he need to work on more poses? The one he's got is f'n inspiring.



I guess youre right, no reason to change a thing if it works (ﾉ?з｀)


----------



## kassie (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm sleeeeepy.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I'm sleeeeepy.



Go sleeeeep.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

If eating Cheetoh Puffs at 1 am is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

I kinda of want to spend my moolahs on vinyl records today..


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm sick. So why am I eating chocolate?  I'm not right........I am left!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

hi to all the david bowie people on the site, thx for stalking and bowie is great.


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 12, 2015)

Bowie is cool and all that, but I am more of a Hasselhoff kind of person.


----------



## tae (Mar 12, 2015)

N i c o said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



omg this.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 12, 2015)

Cats with extra toes are really cute.
Love me some Hemmingway cats.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 12, 2015)

We need more zombie movies/tv series.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 12, 2015)

the new episode of steven universe killed me


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

Aradai said:


> the new episode of steven universe killed me



I'm not sure if the latest one I saw is the latest one

But if it is then same


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2015)

You can play with kittens online.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dunk me underwater.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope he comes


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Me watching Bates Motel*: You know, if someone told my uncle was my dad, I'd definitely want a paternity test. Omg, though, what if it came back -- WHAT IF IT CAME BACK POSITIVE?!?!?!? Argh!!!! No, don't it! Don't ask for a test!


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 13, 2015)

If I poke that Jello, how long would it take for someone to notice...


----------



## sheepie (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope she survives!
But... I don't think she will.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

damn i dont want to have that dinner tomorrow **** it


----------



## toxapex (Mar 13, 2015)

SAT tomorrow

yikes


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sick and miserable...


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

Really hope I don't get sick anytime this next week!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Really hope I don't get sick anytime this next week!



I'm sick


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm such a noob here


----------



## Joy (Mar 13, 2015)

OBJECTION!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2015)

WHY IS IT ALWAYS THIS ONE SPECIFIC HALL & OATES SONG THAT GETS STUCK IN MY HEAD


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 13, 2015)

In Majora's Mask, on the cycle where Link actually saves Termina, Romani would wake up with a hangover, due to Cremia giving her Chateau Romani.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

I really wish your sickness would cure so I can call you again. It's been awhile.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

OH MY GOD



Spoiler: Don't open this unless you've seen the episode "Jail Break" of Steven Universe (Or unless you don't care about spoilers)








WATCH THIS WITH CLOSED CAPTIONS I'M LAUGHING


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

I need to play more M3 but there's so much more I want to do with my time... can't decide.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Hot chocolate.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

I want him to snapchat me something sweet


----------



## friedegg (Mar 14, 2015)

All trees are plants but not all plants are trees


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

I was putting lotion on my face and I noticed something on my face

I kept trying to wipe it off

I finally put on my glasses and found it was a freckle....


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

Is chocolate a health food when eaten raw bc its a fruit????


----------



## Mariah (Mar 15, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Is chocolate a health food when eaten raw bc its a fruit????



What do you mean "raw"? You're going to eat the bean? That's a seed, not a fruit.


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 15, 2015)

I found my 7 year old cousin's drawing the other day of Rainbow Dash and her rainbow factory. First I had no idea she was a huge fan of MLP:FiM, and second why does she know about that creepypasta story.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 15, 2015)

Pokemon friends theme is my life in a nutshell and the Japanese Azure striker is my friends life in a nutshell.

I literally can't help but sit there and listen to the Pokemon Friends theme for hours.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

I NEED SUGAR

and I want to get more Pokemon games but I needs money..rip


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

I just thought of that Fairly Odd Parents episode where every time Timmy's dad says "summer camp" it echoes "camp... camp... camp..."


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

I need 1tbt.....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope he come and hugs me today <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

ill send you a giant pickle to hug


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

What if we all see different colors, but we all call it that color because that's what we were taught when we were younger.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ill send you a giant pickle to hug


I'd love  that ily bby


----------



## tae (Mar 15, 2015)

please kidd, please gtfo of my town. : <


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

yeah a giant rubber one hurr hurr ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

I get to go back to class tomorrow while everyone else in my state is starting Spring Break. 

My university decided to be different for some dumb unknown reason.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ugh, I start spring break in like 2 weeks, so unfair. ;^;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol that Haruhi sig ^

Also I hope I feel better tomorrow


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Who gets homework done over the weekend?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 16, 2015)

Spoiler: She looks so bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

^yes she does. does she wants to be some living BJD or?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm tired of feeling like I'm obliged to justify and explain my every thought just because my mind works differently than everyone else's.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

I want bacon crisps and I don't want to read this stuff for tomorrow.. ugh


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't wait to get married to my future husband and live happily ever after. Don't know who he is yet but I know he's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

This page has had 81,889 visits

im a celeb


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> This page has had 81,889 visits
> 
> im a celeb



ever thought of becoming a mod?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ever thought of becoming a mod?



Yeah. But I think I have too many infractions and is too foul-mouthed for it. I do like the site, though but sometimes they deal with some too softly and reverse.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 16, 2015)

E! News makes me cringe.


----------



## Radda (Mar 16, 2015)

I LOOOOVE FAT PEOPLE
i legit do.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> E! News makes me cringe.



The private lives of celebrities does not register as "news" to me. I hate that people think it's really so important.


----------



## Joy (Mar 17, 2015)

Happpyyyyy ^0^


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 17, 2015)

I might be taking a break from AC, probably putting my towns in a short hiatus (and maybe my time here), I suppose, I just have way too much schoolwork and real life stuff that matter.


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2015)

my computer is doing that cool thing where it won't copy/paste text gr8 really gr8 i love it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

I wish I had like 300 bucks now, I kinda wanna try ORAS even though they seem crappy af


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Also I should watch Paris is Burning but I'm too tired rip me


----------



## Noir (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm here because my twin is here. x:

No really, I'm thinking of what to draw. DRAW DRAWR DDAERJDFLDAFHHJFKSHS/.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 17, 2015)

Why do I say such stupid things early in the morning? T.T

I actually know why, but still....


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

just got my blanket out of the dryer. so soft and warm. :3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Goddamnit school, work with me here


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

this tea is excellent if you wanna get stoned lol

also thieves guild stop being such an ass and give me Markarth jobs


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Spring break ruined any motivation I had left for class


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm having one of those days where I can't communicate. p:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spring break ruined any motivation I had left for class


this final exam did. i mean i really enjoyed this course but you really had to smack us to the floor with this ugh


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

ppl still get mad when the sherlock fandom is made fun of lol


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

I just noticed that half of my friends here don't go on this site that often anymore.

I need to get more friends. :c


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

i want to have a bubble butt, agh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Writing is going well, I just hope I didn't misunderstand it


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Why do people feel the need to type in really tiny letters or in really light colors that I can barely see? [Or both?!]

I can't read none of that.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Why do people feel the need to type in really tiny letters or in really light colors that I can barely see? [Or both?!]
> 
> I can't read none of that.



Yeah! I hate it when people ______________!


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

I want some orange chicken.....

Oh god sorry I didn't see the post above mine at first.... XD


----------



## toxapex (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread is almost at page 666, I'd better get my holy water gifs ready


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hehe 666 >:3


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Writing is going well, I just hope I didn't misunderstand it


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

Does anyone remember that M.A.D.D. commercial that was just a baby crying loudly


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Nope but there is a danish one with yelling babies it's as bad xD


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nope but there is a danish one with yelling babies it's as bad xD



lol i hated that commercial as a kid, sometimes i'd be watching TV late at night and it would come on and wake my mom up and she'd make me go to sleep.

also ur first post on page 666 oooo spooky


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

I can imagine, yelling babies are creepy.

Well I am Satan after all


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Does Beyonc? poop?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

emre3 said:


> Does Beyonc? poop?



Yes or she'd be a fat hag lol


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

Page 666 >:3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

I missed something...now the "What's bothering you" thread is closed.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe it was bothering people too much.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

xD I know there was a big argument, but I didn't have time to read it last night. Now, it seems it's gone.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I missed something...now the "What's bothering you" thread is closed.



Oh man, you missed a lot. Yeah, that thread isn't coming back. 

RIP Cory and N64king


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

DAMNIT

I _just_ missed page 666


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh man, you missed a lot. Yeah, that thread isn't coming back.
> 
> RIP Cory and N64king



Oh, no.
I liked seeing their posts...
Someone should make a new one, but I feel like it would probably just get closed immediately...


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, no.
> I liked seeing their posts...
> Someone should make a new one, but I feel like it would probably just get closed immediately...



I dunno, the old one was around for a long time until that one incident closed it. Now that the people involved are banned, a new one probably won't have the same problems.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

I shall see.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

my ****ty slow computer just cost me a gold mario. i wanna be mad but i'm just so tired


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, no.
> I liked seeing their posts...
> Someone should make a new one, but I feel like it would probably just get closed immediately...



I can't even imagine any good reason the mods would have to do so.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I can't even imagine any good reason the mods would have to do so.



Unless it breaks out in flame war. 
But I honestly think none of that would have ever happened unless a certain little troll didn't pester the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Unless it breaks out in flame war.
> But I honestly think none of that would have ever happened unless a certain little troll didn't pester the crap out of everyone.



True, true. : p


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Unless it breaks out in flame war.
> But I honestly think none of that would have ever happened unless a certain little troll didn't pester the crap out of everyone.



This tbh. Who wants to make the new thread lol unless I'm late to the game and there already is one

Edit: I just realized they deleted the flame war posts on the original thread. Maybe that could be reopened?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> This tbh. Who wants to make the new thread lol unless I'm late to the game and there already is one
> 
> Edit: I just realized they deleted the flame war posts on the original thread. Maybe that could be reopened?



Wow, they did. I'm surprised the thread is even there. They totally just took out Beardo's post about How To Make a Post, and that thread was totally fine.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 20, 2015)

Sometimes when life gets you down, you just gotta go out, get some fresh air, go inside, get an infraction, and not regret it.

But like... Not too often.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

*Well, I made a new "What's bothering you?" thread. Some mod came in and said: *​



- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not going to find out what happened, because I didn't get to read the ****. My thread was perfectly fine. Nobody was starting any ****, and there was absolutely no ****ing reason to close it. That's bull****, and I'm getting more and more pissed off the more I think about it, and I don't even know why. 
Thankfully, it censors automatically.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I've calmed down and contacted Tina to find some stuff out.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

It's been super weird and hostile around here. Lots of random people signing up to get banned at the end of their first day, like people are making accounts just to piss people off. 

It's getting annoying and I can only imagine how the mods feel.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

just realized i don't actually know how to report a thread lmao just posts.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Well, I made a new "What's bothering you?" thread. Some mod came in and said: *​
> View attachment 87518
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



This right here. I hate to be dissing the mods but this is just stupid. They banned the troll and the new thread is completely civil, there's was no logical reason to close the new one...


----------



## kassie (Mar 20, 2015)

Zane said:


> just realized i don't actually know how to report a thread lmao just posts.



I think reporting the first post is like reporting the whole thread.

--

I really need to move out of this town. Obscene fights break out every weekend.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 20, 2015)

Zane said:


> just realized i don't actually know how to report a thread lmao just posts.


I just report the op lol
------
I can't hear out of my left ear, it's all muffled.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I think reporting the first post is like reporting the whole thread.





Aradai said:


> I just report the op lol
> ------
> I can't hear out of my left ear, it's all muffled.



thanks, thats what i thought but i wasn't sure, didn't wanna look like a chump. 8))


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 21, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's been super weird and hostile around here. Lots of random people signing up to get banned at the end of their first day, like people are making accounts just to piss people off.
> 
> It's getting annoying and I can only imagine how the mods feel.



Wait, is this really happening? Luckily, I haven't noticed any bullying going on in the threads, but that makes me really sad/bummed out.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

I've noticed it, a little. One person kept posting something about riding a bicycle, there's a hot dog, and something else...in Spanish on very old threads...some are just really rude to others. So, I don't know what the deal is. 
I've just got to wait until Tina gets online....

Random thoughts: I'm telling my friend some news that will piss her off, and it did....


----------



## Mariah (Mar 21, 2015)

A lot of my least favorite people are banned now. This is great.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's been super weird and hostile around here. Lots of random people signing up to get banned at the end of their first day, like people are making accounts just to piss people off.
> 
> It's getting annoying and I can only imagine how the mods feel.



Holy crap, really?

I've been on a hiatus here for a while and its already going south fast.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I've noticed it, a little. One person kept posting something about riding a bicycle, there's a hot dog, and something else...in Spanish on very old threads...some are just really rude to others. So, I don't know what the deal is.
> I've just got to wait until Tina gets online....
> 
> Random thoughts: I'm telling my friend some news that will piss her off, and it did....



Hope your friend's feeling better now.
My random thought: I wish I were in Paris. I feel so restless where I am. It's funny, when I lose myself in another culture is when I feel most at one with myself. Weird paradox, right? But yeah, I'd rather be anywhere but here ATM.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

I really want food
but idk the kitchen is just so far


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Windows Update must be the most annoying thing to ever exist, aside from preventing BSOD. But they take way too long to even update and install it, and no use beside that. Plus it screw over my internet EVERY TIME.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

decided to show up again, now I'm stuck between random people who are 'popular'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Omg, heyyyyyy :3 Hope you're well


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

owh hey bae♥
yeah I'm well, you?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Is alright, busy with finals and Skyrim, lol had to restart the game because one of my achievement was bugged


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

that sux man
I'm busy with finals too till this Tuesday
come hang out wid me 2nite♥ *wink wink*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

always <3 anything but washing clothes tonight lol </3

feel free to pm or vm though don't want to spam this thread and get it locked. i will peep in throughout the day


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

you need help, I'll come over then ♥

okay~~


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

The first thing that I see when I went on this site today is a bunch of bot threads...

Oh no.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Starting Skyrim over is fun, even though the main quests are poop to the knee. Well at least I only have to worry about the Daedric weapons and getting to level 78


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> decided to show up again, now I'm stuck between random people who are 'popular'


Hey dude, long time no see!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

Staticistic is back whaaaat


----------



## Joy (Mar 21, 2015)

TOO MANY EXAMS halpmeh!!


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 21, 2015)

Markiplier is the best.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

I need to catch up in acnl I'm in early February oop


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Hey dude, long time no see!



owh hey, sorry but I cant seem to remember you
I can be a butt sometimes.. no all the time

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Staticistic is back whaaaat



ikr shocker


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Freaking fire mages, too powerful fml


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

You know it's going to be a good day when you are leaving your apartment to go pick up a package and realize you left your keys locked in your room and all you have is your car key. 

PRAISING JESUS I at least had my car key. It's pouring rain.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 21, 2015)

He has a boyfriend, but why is he looking at me like that.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

Who is pally and why am I supposed to pray for him


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 21, 2015)

Im bad at this.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Why can't I cat.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

I hope he has reception <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2015)

I need to stop thinking


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

24 hours is too long to wait </3


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

My cat won't eat and is spending most of his time in my cupboard and I don't know why :'c


----------



## alesha (Mar 22, 2015)

Cousin's party 2day but I feel grumpy and tired


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 22, 2015)

Bought The Walking Dead games for Steam, they both don`t play. 
I guess the random thought is the one where I fondly remember the times when there was a thread where I could drop these type of bothersome events....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

My eyes are so tired right now I keep nodding at work, so I am participating in these games to survive the next...THREE HOURS?!? Oh lord..


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

I dunno if I should remake my art thread or not.

Since I obviously improved since then and honestly, it keeps dying a lot since I'm on tumblr more than here....but the problem is...do they accept 2 different threads?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I dunno if I should remake my art thread or not.
> 
> Since I obviously improved since then and honestly, it keeps dying a lot since I'm on tumblr more than here....but the problem is...do they accept 2 different threads?



Maybe you could close your old one if you start a new one? Or just let the old one die off and clearly label the new art thread as such. I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In other news I'mma crash so hard holy ****


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

I feel sleep....y Zzzzz


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Maybe you could close your old one if you start a new one? Or just let the old one die off and clearly label the new art thread as such. I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem there.


Yeah, I should really do that.


----------



## matt (Mar 22, 2015)

Im calling out to anyone on belltree who has a regal sofa at hand and would give to me for 60000 bells.
Thats what im thinking anyway. 
*Wink wink*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

I wanna make an Argonian, I like my Orc but holy **** they suck compared to most races.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

I made an announcement thread, saying that there would be no more "What's Bothering You?" threads allowed for an indefinite amount of time, and it got completely removed. It doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I made an announcement thread, saying that there would be no more "What's Bothering You?" threads allowed for an indefinite amount of time, and it got completely removed. It doesn't exist anymore.



I wonder if they would allow a "What's gotcha down?" thread

Or perhaps, "What's got your goat?"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I wonder if they would allow a "What's gotcha down?" thread
> 
> Or perhaps, "What's got your goat?"



I shall see! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done and done.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

I need food


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

me too. 

and i want booze


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I made an announcement thread, saying that there would be no more "What's Bothering You?" threads allowed for an indefinite amount of time, and it got completely removed. It doesn't exist anymore.



Dude, _what_ is going on around here


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

cream soda is darn good


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Dude, _what_ is going on around here



Nobody knows anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Nobody knows anymore.



nope, we're from barcelona


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

I hope he comes home early! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> cream soda is darn good



oh god vanilla-ish soda.. yuuuuck


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> cream soda is darn good



I KNOW RIGHT?? I HAVE SOME ACTUALLY BRB


----------



## himeki (Mar 22, 2015)

i hope my feet get warm soon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Dude, _what_ is going on around here



I have no idea...Nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, Tina closed the thread. See, this is why I like Tina, though. She gave a detailed reason, as to why. Not just, "The other one was close, this is going to be closed, too. You'll find out why from your friends.".  
Oh, well. It was worth a shot...I guess, we'll have to wait until the mods decide that it's all good, again. Until then, I'll just use this to post what's bothering me and everything else.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Well, Tina closed the thread. See, this is why I like Tina, though. She gave a detailed reason, as to why. Not just, "The other one was close, this is going to be closed, too. You'll find out why from your friends.".
> Oh, well. It was worth a shot...I guess, we'll have to wait until the mods decide that it's all good, again. Until then, I'll just use this to post what's bothering me and everything else.



Dang. I guess we can just assimilate that thread's purpose here until everything blows over.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

Did a mod recently step down? It looks like a lot of people are asking about mod applications.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Did a mod recently step down? It looks like a lot of people are asking about mod applications.



Nah. I think it's because the mods are failures so people are wondering when we'll get some decent ones.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

I miss Beardo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Nah. I think it's because the mods are failures so people are wondering when we'll get some decent ones.



I like Tina...at least...Idk about the rest of them.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I miss Beardo.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They're fine as individuals, I guess. But as far as moderating goes?


----------



## kassie (Mar 22, 2015)

I see them stepping up though. It's been a long time since I've seen 3+ moderators on at one time.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> They're fine as individuals, I guess. But as far as moderating goes?




UNPOPULAR OPINION OF THE DAY :

if youd like to step up and commit several hours of your day running a website
for people you dont know while still holding down a job so that you can pay for rent and food lemme know 

till then - 

i think all the mods/admins are doing a wonderful job! keep it up!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> UNPOPULAR OPINION OF THE DAY :
> 
> if youd like to step up and commit several hours of your day running a website
> for people you dont know while still holding down a job so that you can pay for rent and food lemme know
> ...



In the words of Kaiaa: 





> the moderators including myself, need to make more of an effort to moderate.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

im just saying that its hard to juggle a lot of things at once.

heck i have trouble getting everything done in a day, and i dont have to babysit hundreds of people xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't know...I've only ever interacted with Tina...aside from Kaiaa closing my thread, giving no real reason.
I don't dislike the mods...I don't think they're horrible.
I just don't agree with the way they handle things.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> UNPOPULAR OPINION OF THE DAY :
> 
> if youd like to step up and commit several hours of your day running a website
> for people you dont know while still holding down a job so that you can pay for rent and food lemme know
> ...



TBT mods


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

My city is getting a cat cafe. Hell yeah.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> My city is getting a cat cafe. Hell yeah.



What's a cat cafe?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> What's a cat cafe?



A cafe where cats walk around while you enjoy a beverage.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Goes to anime convention surrounded by hundreds of people with the same interest. Too shy to talk to any of these people. Friends made = 0.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> A cafe where cats walk around while you enjoy a beverage.



That sounds lovely. I wish my city had one of those haha.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Goes to anime convention surrounded by hundreds of people with the same interest. Too shy to talk to any of these people. Friends made = 0.


Same.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nichijou freaking kills me every time I watch it.


----------



## matcha (Mar 22, 2015)

i wonder if i should marathon steven universe.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> A cafe where cats walk around while you enjoy a beverage.



Score one for your city

- - - Post Merge - - -



matcha said:


> i wonder if i should marathon steven universe.



Yes.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> That sounds lovely. I wish my city had one of those haha.



California has two, soon to be three. One in Oakland, one in San Diego, and a new one will open up in Spring 2015 in San Francisco.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> California has two, soon to be three. One in Oakland, one in San Diego, and a new one will open up in Spring 2015 in San Francisco.



Hell yeah Oakland 
gotta go see the cats soon


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> California has two, soon to be three. One in Oakland, one in San Diego, and a new one will open up in Spring 2015 in San Francisco.



Oh wow I did not know that at all haha, Oakland here I come! Thanks for the heads up Mariah!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> nope, we're from barcelona



Now thats a classy reference.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Why do I keep having dreams about physically ripping my teeth out? It's overly graphic and I would like for it to stop please. Thanks...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Now thats a classy reference.


Fawlty Towers is probably my favorite series after MASH, I think.


Also in regards to Bothering threads not being allowed for the time being, I think the site is calmer now that certain people doesn't harass other. That alone should be enough for an opening again. I mean as long as they (with a few others, maybe) don't flame again I don't see the problem.

As for cooling off, I think most people have. Aside from maybe from just being annoyed you can't vent to freely and probably posting that here or in How are you feeling? instead.

I just think the staff need to evaluate their banning v. infraction scale and what is spam or not.


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

I still only have a wii


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I still only have a wii



I miss my Wii, I used to get such a great work-out playing boxing!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

At least "the old" Wii had a great selection of game, be it it's waaaay far from my favorite console.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why do I keep having dreams about physically ripping my teeth out? It's overly graphic and I would like for it to stop please. Thanks...



Sometimes when I'm chewing candy, I sometimes imagine it's a tooth for some reason. I try not to though.


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I miss my Wii, I used to get such a great work-out playing boxing!




Haha yeah. I still have mines to play GameCube games.
The Wii U just seems extra.


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

sadness


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 23, 2015)

After seeing this makes me lose the hope of humanity ppppft



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

^the same here.

also i should write but looking at stupid skyrim posts at imgur welp


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Mondays aren't that bad. Tuesdays always get me because they seem so slow.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

sundays are the worst especially if you have essays to write. mom being home all day.. nope.


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sundays are the worst especially if you have essays to write. mom being home all day.. nope.


I hate sundays too. Feels like no one ever does anything like on Saturdays/Fridays, just really boring day.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Exactly. And if you want to do something they all blame work and goes home at like 5 pm lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

I need one of these for classes today


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Gandalf is just so good, and this '2' album of unreleased goods/demos are as good as their 1969 famous release


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

eww vanilla flavored soda is just nasty yo
I dont like cherry either


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

cherry is worse

like

dr. pepper should be banned worldwide


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cherry is worse
> 
> like
> 
> dr. pepper should be banned worldwide



Oh my god, how dare you. That's the worst idea I've ever heard.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

dr. pepper must be what satan taste like


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Gave zucker a conveyor belt sushi for birthday


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

lol i read that as "gave a sucker a sushi for birthday" lol /halfdrunkasleep 

also lady wac is the most annoying boss EVER


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol i read that as "gave a sucker a sushi for birthday" lol /halfdrunkasleep
> 
> also lady wac is the most annoying boss EVER



Lady wac?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> dr. pepper must be what satan taste like



You must be Satan in disguise. It's okay Satan, I understand you are different from everyone else.


----------



## gloomyfox (Mar 23, 2015)

i wish unicorns were real and alive so i can have one as my bf and if someone tries to hurt me itll protect me


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

_











happy birthday to me happy birthday to me!
It's my birthday!! _​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

u want a mercedes for your birthday i can draw one for u

yes im satan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope he comes to schoooollll <3


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2015)

Trains and sewing machines.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 23, 2015)

I want to kick him.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

lets sign a petition to ban dr. pepper


----------



## toxapex (Mar 23, 2015)

I've only had Dr. Pepper once, when I was like 5, and I really didn't like it...

Although, I kinda forget the taste now. Maybe I'll have some soon to see if my tastes have changed.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Everyone has their opinions lol

It's really not even a big deal


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Everyone has their opinions lol
> 
> It's really not even a big deal



I'm only doing this to see your reaction

dont be calm xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'm only doing this to see your reaction
> 
> dont be calm xD



I didn't know you were talking to me, my comment was more for tokay


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I didn't know you were talking to me, my comment was more for tokay



I'm talking the Dr.Pepper thing
but ok~ just ignore me then


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

I JUST SNEEZED EVERYWHERE AND MY SNOT IS SO YELLOW FROM THIS COLD I HAVE
lol im so freaking grody


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to eat my snot
and I liked it
I was a kid #dontjudge


----------



## Aradai (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm in a ****ty mood ::^)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I'm in a ****ty mood ::^)



owh calm down whats wrong?


----------



## Aradai (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> owh calm down whats wrong?



someone has pissed me off today (irl) and I'm just tired im sorry


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

Aradai said:


> someone has pissed me off today (irl) and I'm just tired im sorry



owh its fine, just dont stress it too much no one's worth it o:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> lets sign a petition to ban dr. pepper



yes im on m8


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

oh whats up with those new like buttons?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

you can press that if you like someone's post  Been here for a while


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

but I thought the mods were against this idea?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Uuugh I had fast good last night for the first time in almost a year and I feel the cravings already wtf


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking at your old art is the scariest thing in the world.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Looking at your old art is the scariest thing in the world.



Pssh, what do you mean, it couldn't be that ba- NYEHH


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Pssh, what do you mean, it couldn't be that ba- NYEHH



That's probably better than I'm capable of currently.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Pssh, what do you mean, it couldn't be that ba- NYEHH



it's not that bad ^^


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That's probably better than I'm capable of currently.



Oh... Well... It's decent tho


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Pssh, what do you mean, it couldn't be that ba- NYEHH



Trust me, this is much worse.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


>


That is pure beauty.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Trust me, this is much worse.



Aw, dang! I was going to show off some of my truly horrible MS paint stuff but I just remembered it's all gone now 

But I didn't even know how to do shading/lightsources and kinda still don't oops


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

What a cutie


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

i havent had insurance since i was 16 and recently my tooth has fallen apart and i've been dealing with it but soemthing JUST HAPPENED and i guess the nerve is finally exposed and IT HURTS SO BAD IT HURTS SO BAD 
I DONT HAVE MONEY FOR THIS
this hurts so bad
ow ow ow
i have like literally $200 
please fix yourself tooth i can't fix you 
OWWWWW PLEASE


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> But I didn't even know how to do shading/lightsources and kinda still don't oops



Same, I tried to do shading...but it comes off as odd sometimes.



Spoiler: these are literally the best I can do



















And backgrounds...yeep still don't know how to do those.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i havent had insurance since i was 16 and recently my tooth has fallen apart and i've been dealing with it but soemthing JUST HAPPENED and i guess the nerve is finally exposed and IT HURTS SO BAD IT HURTS SO BAD
> I DONT HAVE MONEY FOR THIS
> this hurts so bad
> ow ow ow
> ...



Good luck


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

i got an emergency dentists appointment and they did half a root canal and it hurts now and my face is numb lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Good luck



thank ;v;


----------



## Joy (Mar 23, 2015)

Eye candy season finale was actually pretty good!
Now to find another show to watch mwahaha


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2015)

When will the leaking liquid crystal in my laptop consume the entire screen?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 23, 2015)

Filthy Frank
Anime Hunter


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Filthy Frank
> Anime Hunter



Hoorah, you're back! : D


----------



## Beardo (Mar 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Hoorah, you're back! : D



Thanks! Haha, a lot more people have noticed than I thought!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Hoorah, you're back! : D



PRAISE DA LAWRD!!!

[I'm not sure what Beardo's back from, but I want in on the welcome party.]


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 23, 2015)

Uhhh....

So yesterday....

I got stabbed in the back several times with a mechanical pencil... It's a lot more painful than it sounds. ._.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 24, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> Uhhh....
> 
> So yesterday....
> 
> I got stabbed in the back several times with a mechanical pencil... It's a lot more painful than it sounds. ._.



Well, it doesn't exactly sound like a picnic.

How the heck did that happen?


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 24, 2015)

His parents think we're dating, our friends think we're dating, the people we try to date think we're dating. But I really just want him to cook for me.


----------



## matcha (Mar 24, 2015)

i'm either gonna puke tonight or be hungover tomorrow.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

It's so peaceful to just sit in bed and play Mother 3 at midnight for no reason~


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2015)

wat have i done to deserve getting headaches like this all the time


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

Why did I pick this question.

But on the other hand the other two were even worse


----------



## himeki (Mar 24, 2015)

Are Alpacas the cutest?
Why wont Nan go in boxes!!!
WHY DOES THE CHINESE TAKAWAY HAVE TO BE SHUT ARRRRRG
fml


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

On one hand I should stop falling asleep while online

On the other hand, internet


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 24, 2015)

Man i'm a lady killer and if i want her Imma steal her I promise i can make her fly away like caterpillars so if you don't know by now you should probably get familiar


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

what's it with that anime guy in black hair above has as avatar

like

everyone has it on their avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> what's it with that anime guy in black hair above has as avatar
> 
> like
> 
> everyone has it on their avatar


I don't know any anime. I don't watch it, I don't care about it, its kinda annoying...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

yeah lol

also i feel crap rn ugh damn finals


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah lol
> 
> also i feel crap rn ugh damn finals



ugh good luck, I just finished my term 1 assessments


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

I know that you can be overwhelmed......and you can be underwhelmed............but can you ever just be "whelmed?"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> ugh good luck, I just finished my term 1 assessments



yeah i hate the word limits we have everything gets so crammed fffUUu and the subject is blah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah i hate the word limits we have everything gets so crammed fffUUu and the subject is blah



Time limits in english in class essays. That annoys me D: and hurts my hand...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

I have so much stuff to do... But a nap sounds way better than my obligations.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> what's it with that anime guy in black hair above has as avatar
> 
> like
> 
> everyone has it on their avatar



I do not understand your question


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 24, 2015)

> Well, it doesn't exactly sound like a picnic.
> 
> How the heck did that happen?


My bro did it out of anger ._.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Spoiler



ugh I was in a great mood today, even though it started out annoying, and people just keep coming into my days and ruining everything. Why can't people just use common sense? Or better yet, why can't people just leave me the heck alone???? Sometimes I like people, but lately, I can't stand anyone these days. 

Sorry for the rant, I needed to get this out somewhere.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, I'm trying to ignore someone I ignored because he upset me and my friends (When we were friends) and said some racist things, and he keeps friggin' bugging me.
Well, I have to go to wood ranch WHICH I HATE WITH A PASSION for my mom's birthday.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

I really need to get the Space Dandy DVD sometime soon.


----------



## boujee (Mar 24, 2015)

If you're happy and you know it clap your hands


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

How is it that on my first day here I've already found like 5 Homestucks? (Not counting myself :33)
Honk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Sometimes when I'm chewing candy, I sometimes imagine it's a tooth for some reason. I try not to though.



One time, when I was a kid, I was chewing bubblegum, then I was chewing on something hard. Turns out my loose tooth came out, and I was chewing on it...Then i accidentally spit it out on the church carpet. I almost cried. I felt so disturbed that I was chewing on my tooth, and didn't even realize that it had come out.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

Cheshira said:


> How is it that on my first day here I've already found like 5 Homestucks? (Not counting myself :33)
> Honk



Welcome to the forum

Unfortunately I don't have thee time or dedication to read Homestuck atm whoops


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm tired and hungry, but riding a bicycle is awesome!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 24, 2015)

Wondering why Nintendo hasn't made an F-Zero game for the Wii U yet.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Wondering why Nintendo hasn't made an F-Zero game for the Wii U yet.



Wondering why they haven't made a game in like 11 years.


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Wondering if I should get off of my phone and watch the Flash or just stay online...


----------



## matcha (Mar 25, 2015)

it's not raining in my game but the rainy 12am music is playing what's going on


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Wondering why they haven't made a game in like 11 years.



F-Zero AX came out only a few years ago. Albeit an arcade only title, it is in America. I actually saw it at an arcade yesterday


----------



## doveling (Mar 25, 2015)

oh god
i just came home from school & saw my neighbour for the first time since they moved here..
he is.. ♥♥♥♥♥

and he looks around my age or older..... PLEASE GOD BRING HIM TO ME


----------



## Alyx (Mar 25, 2015)

Trauma Team needs a sequel.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Today was intense...


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 25, 2015)

The higher Seraphs slapped the lesser angels and made their tears into pear vodka.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder what tomorrow will be like...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

Feeling greasy atm, poop finals draining me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel relaxed yo
I need good time..


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 25, 2015)

Work. Worrrrrrrrrk. That word looks funny spelled out.


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Why are some people super obnoxious? Like seriously I am sick of listening to their needlessly loud jabbering.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cheshira said:


> Why are some people super obnoxious? Like seriously I am sick of listening to their needlessly loud jabbering.



no sure what you mean..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

HOW THE HELL ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO REFER TO THIS THING JKSDGJSDFFFSFSF


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Cheshira said:


> Why are some people super obnoxious? Like seriously I am sick of listening to their needlessly loud jabbering.



This is what I deal with while I sit in class. I feel your pain


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

fffffffffffffFFffff this final exam essay so bad but uh as long as i pass


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

I have to start taking GED classes next month...


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

remember the food challenge thingy from the tbt fair
where is the staff cooking of a dish
did that ever happen haha


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

probably not, they are busy making inside jokes lol


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 25, 2015)

I will never not panic when I drop my 3DS. :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

I can either get some much needed studying in for my accounting exam tomorrow...

Or I can go see Panic! At The Disco for free....


----------



## Saylor (Mar 25, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I can either get some much needed studying in for my accounting exam tomorrow...
> 
> Or I can go see Panic! At The Disco for free....


You should see Panic!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> You should see Panic!



I really want to! But I know I need study time :'(


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder if my newer art can become popular anytime soon....

....People on tumblr are so picky about art.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

Nah, study. Nothing worth seeing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol just kidding, but really study. i had a loads of things i wanted to do this week but nah finals


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope it's cold but not rainy today...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

soon done with my essay stuff but ugh not feeling too well


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> soon done with my essay stuff but ugh not feeling too well



what was your essay on?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

The male gaze in film and masculinity in film and how it can be intertwined with nation and/or ethnicity/race.

Also dad you are so dumb why am I keeping up with you stupid ass


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> The male gaze in film and masculinity in film and how it can be intertwined with nation and/or ethnicity/race.
> 
> Also dad you are so dumb why am I keeping up with you stupid ass



that seems like an awfully complicated subject


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

Eh yeah with the word limit we have and the construction of the assignment, yes it is :/


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

why are feet smelly..


----------



## azukitan (Mar 25, 2015)

Still surprised at myself. I almost cried at the end of a *Clarence* episode o___o


----------



## Joy (Mar 25, 2015)

Bob's Burgers is yusssss


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

I decided I'm gonna wake up super early tomorrow and study for my exam and go see Panic! tonight yaaay


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Why does everyone think babies are cute? Not saying I don't think so but when you really think about it it's a bit weird...


----------



## Saylor (Mar 25, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I decided I'm gonna wake up super early tomorrow and study for my exam and go see Panic! tonight yaaay


I hope you have fun! They're one of my favorite bands. :')


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm hungry, but I'm tired...I also want to ride my bike....but I want to play a game, but I really don't feel like getting up right now, and I just want to lay down...


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

One of my dreamies went up for auction and is in boxes in a cycling town but I can't access my game until Friday ;n;
We will meet someday my darling
*insert my heart will move on from titanic here*
Whatever I'm fine 
That was fill of way too much self pity now I feel like a spoiled brat


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

My head was hurting so terribly bad, but it's stopped hurting some, since I've taken some medicine.
I really want meatloaf...
I also really want to read a book.


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2015)

ur tacky no matter what u do ok


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 26, 2015)

"BOY MY GOTDAMN STRENGTH MUSCLES"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I hope you have fun! They're one of my favorite bands. :')



Thank you! It was a blast 
And you also have great taste lol


----------



## Mariah (Mar 26, 2015)

I hate people into dd/lg.


> I'm a princess baby girl who wuvs her Daddy, pacis & cute stuff... but I'm also a bi stoner goth/punk poet who loves ink, piercings


Please no.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Zane said:


> ur tacky no matter what u do ok



Whoa. Sorry. Okay, I won't read a book. ****, man.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are strange goings on outside, and I'm kind of scared, because I have to go outside...


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I hate people into dd/lg.
> 
> Please no.



What the hell is that in the quote.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm gonna take my hatchet with me...


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Whoa. Sorry. Okay, I won't read a book. ****, man.



u better not


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

peeps buy my feathers 

also i wonder if those ORAS 2ds were ever released here


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> What the hell is that in the quote.



lol ikr where did she get it from? xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

who?

also i kinda want a 3ds/2ds but hnnnng so expensive


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> who?
> 
> also i kinda want a 3ds/2ds but hnnnng so expensive



*throws all my money*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

I WANT THE MAJORA ONE BECAUSE DAT GOLDEN THING

ugh but like 250-300 bucks

hnng. and i'd want AS too, poooop screw me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I WANT THE MAJORA ONE BECAUSE DAT GOLDEN THING
> 
> ugh but like 250-300 bucks
> 
> hnng. and i'd want AS too, poooop screw me



*throws my 3DS*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

*catches thanks*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

np♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

I miss playing Pokemon lol. I do have my Green game, but yeah xD

As long as ORAS is alright.. yeah


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so compelled to open my trap but I'm gonna stay out of that one.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

I hate doing bibliography stuff in my works ugh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> lol ikr where did she get it from? xDD



xD I guess they were mocking people who say stuff/do stuff like that


> The whole dd/lg thing, I get, but it doesn't really make sense with that quote...



- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> u better not



I will never read a book again. Promise.


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2015)

I got such a headache


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

I should eat proper food tonight but srsly I'm not hungry.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm soooo hungryyyyy but I barely have any food in my apartment and I really don't feel like grocery shopping


And I'm so tired of my phone correcting "food" to "good". I say food, too!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

holy **** this bibliography

and idfk how to cite a thing because it's not listed seriously wtf.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 26, 2015)

My eyes are tired.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

I really just wanted some cereal and watch cartoons...So, I got some milk, and I ate cereal and watched cartoons....
Now, I'm out of milk and cereal.
I want more cereal, and I want to watch Goosebumps...
I also really want to read a book, for some reason, but I don't Zane to think I'm tacky


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Why are Sailor Moon & Digimon Adventure's BGM so good?

Like seriously, they're my favorite anime soundtracks to listen to.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Gina Belle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Tape.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really like Adventure Time, while eating cereal, apparently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fight me.


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2015)

it's been saying "out for delivery" for three days what is the truth


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 26, 2015)

That is a messy ass situation you got yourself into, now get yourself out of it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Zane said:


> it's been saying "out for delivery" for three days what is the truth



One time my friend ordered something, and she didn't get it until three days after it said it was delivered.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm growing wings... o.o


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler: story



My boyfriend came over and I had just bought a huge bag of Cuties, you know those little oranges, and he was like "hey, can I have a Cutie?" And I said sure. Then he came up to me and hugged me. I was like "wut", and he said "I got my cutie" 

It was cute lol


----------



## toxapex (Mar 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Life goals


----------



## Naiad (Mar 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Life goals



same

when should i buy the cuties


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 26, 2015)

I feel gross and I hate it.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 26, 2015)

N i c o said:


> same
> 
> when should i buy the cuties



like 5 years I guess :')


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Buy them as soon as possible!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> like 5 years I guess :')



chris pls :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Buy them as soon as possible!



i second this chris pls


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 26, 2015)

If only I liked cuties...


----------



## boujee (Mar 27, 2015)

You put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2015)

i keep trying to alert ppl when amiibo preorders are up but they always sell out in the time it takes me to log in here LOL


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Bird is the Word and the Fox says Gibberish...


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 27, 2015)

Can't sleep because he's hogging all the blanket. Note to self: buy more blankets after breakfast and Scandal.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

im in a room full of strangers


----------



## kassie (Mar 27, 2015)

I love cough drops.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

I need to sell my feathers

And gonna go through my essay. Oh god how I hate it


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

I should be asleep, but no f!ck sleep,
*SLEEP IS FOR TINY LITTLE NERD >:C*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

I washed my hair
I feel clean


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

I am laugh 5ever


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

oh god my essays are so bleh, well some parts of it. wish i'd used other sources now but i can't really rewrite it now >_<


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

i haven't logged into my homeschooling for three days oh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff i hope i pass this.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

nope still not going to bed. ༼ᕗ◉ل͜◉༽ᕗ


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 27, 2015)

How do I convince him to let me a have a dog!?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 27, 2015)

All I want to do is play animal crossing but I need to go to school today ;n; I am really stupidly addicted to this game


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

ughh i feel kinda crap bc the essay but glad im done with it for now dude i need booze


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, Youtube's broken....

This is not a good sign. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, as soon as I posted this, it's working again...

Curse you monkeys.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Should I make this my siggie


Spoiler: Spoilah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

nah too much pink

well says itself

lol

also this whiskey is just pure magic


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

.
.
.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> nah too much pink



What did you just say?


Spoiler: My Reaction


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

The pink burns my eyes!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> The pink burns my eyes!



Someone hold my hoops


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope I can sleep tonight after that super long nap...



Spoiler



I miss the "What's Bothering You?" thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

TOO MUCH PINK

lol.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I hope I can sleep tonight after that super long nap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ShinyYoshi, napping is bad for your sleep! Then again, it can help you at the same time throughout a long duration of no sleep, but only 15min every 3-5 hours, iirc (according to the Mythbuster's Deadliest Catch special).


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> ShinyYoshi, napping is bad for your sleep! Then again, it can help you at the same time throughout a long duration of no sleep, but only 15min every 3-5 hours, iirc (according to the Mythbuster's Deadliest Catch special).



Oops, I just napped for like 3 hours straight lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Swim inside a pool of fire, until you've reached your heart's desire.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

I must find those rainbows, of yesterday...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

My back is really itchy from a mozzie bite when I went outside last night for like 20 seconds...


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

I should really do some laundry.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

i dont want you getting here why cant you just guide me over the phone. sorry i can see through your "tries"


----------



## Omaru (Mar 27, 2015)

What if the only person who I can ever love leaves me? Will I be able to go on? Or will the pressure of past shadows haunt me until the day I leave this earth. My one and only true desire is to be loved and understood by another person who accepts me for who I am. How could I possibly deal with losing someone that I give my everything to? The repercussions are devastating. I know I'll lie in ruins in the wake of loss. My self destructive behavior can only be subdued by the feeling of justification I get from experiencing love. True love, that leaves my body and soul craving for more. Love that picks me up and carries me away. But only to leave me writhing in delusion in the end. I live my life knowing each day that I might meet that person and end up losing them. I constantly feel that a tragic fate is in store for me. This mindset stems from issues I've dealt with very early on, that have essentially become a part of me that I have learned to accept. And although that was a struggle in it's own right, the greater truth still remains obscured and faltered. Please, if only my delusions of grandeur could fade away. I still don't know what it is that I want when I'm supposed to be content. 

I dream in solemn contemplation, of a life where I needn't justification. To simply be, would be beautiful.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 27, 2015)

I need to go to bed, but I'm taken hostage by my mind and the internet.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know if I should buy Story of Seasons anymore. I might not have time to play it after I start my new job x(


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

White wine or red tonight?  Hmm....


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

Red 

also feeling crap rn


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Online shopping is so ridiculous

"You're $5 away from free shipping!" But oh god I cannot find a $5 item that I like for the life of me and I'm not buying some random $5 item JUST for free shipping ugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Online shopping is so ridiculous
> 
> "You're $5 away from free shipping!" But oh god I cannot find a $5 item that I like for the life of me and I'm not buying some random $5 item JUST for free shipping ugh



If it's on amazon, you could get a book


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> If it's on amazon, you could get a book



It's Forever 21. They have books, too! But they're super weird


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's Forever 21. They have books, too! But they're super weird



Oh xD
I only ever shop on ebay or amazon. They usually have everything I'm looking for. I've gotten some pretty great books there for $4, including shipping.
Forever 21 seems like they'd sell weird books.


----------



## brickwall81 (Mar 27, 2015)

my cat is following the cursor


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

I should be doing my homework but I don't want to.


----------



## kassie (Mar 27, 2015)

Trying to decide a new username is hard.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Trying to decide a new username is hard.



Aww I like yours though ;w;


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2015)

i am so weary i better have a lot of good days coming


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 27, 2015)

Why isn't there a Bloody Roar-style mod for Overgrowth yet? They would go so well together!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 27, 2015)

PBF confused a SONG for a TF2 Machinima series that I adapted into 4 Flipnote arcs meant to represent the 4 seasons??


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 27, 2015)

Trying to get two neighbors out of my town
Thank lord I didn't interact with them on one off my accounts
I'm like bffs with them on my other one... 
That moment when you're trying to get one villager to leave and one of the ones you love and to leave instead


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

I just want to send people free stuff.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm so hungry.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't really place *all* of my random thoughts.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Sometimes people takes things so dang seriously and it's so annoying. Just calm down every now and then and take a joke for once


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

I forgot I was doing a ACNL Drawing Challenge for a minute...


----------



## kassie (Mar 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Aww I like yours though ;w;



Thank you c: I don't know, I may keep it.

----

I want it to be Saturday already.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 28, 2015)

finally 
a thread where i can place all of my random thots


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

When I think about how I usually fall asleep I can't remember and have more trouble falling asleep.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

What do snails know that I don't? I know they're up to something... and I want in on it.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Why am I up?

I need to be well-rested this morning.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

insomniacs anonymous


----------



## Aradai (Mar 28, 2015)

Spoiler: v vague, I'm sorry just ranting



im sorry I always do this to you im such a horrible friend why do you continue to talk to me all I do is make you look bad. I'm sorry about last night. I was pathetic. why do you always forgive me.
why do you love me.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Gina Belle ****ing sucks


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 28, 2015)

I woke up this morning and thought, "Oh, what a beautiful spring day... Birds are chirping, there's still a humungous snow pile in my backyard..."

I WANT SPRING TO COME HERE IN MICHIGAN

(sure, it's not as cold as it was during the winter, but it's still cold)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

"My thoughts are that of an enigma... *spilled milk*" -Patrick Star, one of the best minds.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

You really should inject some more "you" in your conversation full of "I" because you are coming off as if you only care about yourself.


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 28, 2015)

Waiting
Life is a game of waiting really
:/


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

it's funny how you can have more love for people thousands of miles away from you and care so little for people you have to see face to face every day.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

azukitan makes me want to play Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

Blu Rose said:


> I woke up this morning and thought, "Oh, what a beautiful spring day... Birds are chirping, there's still a humungous snow pile in my backyard..."
> 
> I WANT SPRING TO COME HERE IN MICHIGAN
> 
> (sure, it's not as cold as it was during the winter, but it's still cold)



IT'S BEEN SNOWING ALL DAY HERE AUGH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't wait for today


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

Why do people post facts in "Give your opinion of the person above you"


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Why do people post facts in "Give your opinion of the person above you"



It's been like that forever so I stopped posting there. Yes I know I'm a girl, I have an avatar, I play Animal Crossing, etc.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 28, 2015)

just registered to vote, so exciteddd!! this will be my first time

actually it's annoying because i actually don't like any of the parties, but hey at least i get to choose the least worst one


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

So hungry. Why did I only eat chocolate eggs for breakfast and lunch?


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> im in a room full of strangers



I hope those are all just users who haven't logged in... ._.


----------



## boujee (Mar 28, 2015)

So what's in Eren's basement?


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gamzee I really wanna cuddle you right now.... o.o


----------



## boujee (Mar 28, 2015)

Bring in the love


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

*cuddles Gamzeh*


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 28, 2015)

Why does this marketing paper have to be such a pain in the bum?


----------



## kassie (Mar 28, 2015)

I had a dream about a member on here. Weird.

So now I'm wondering if that's ever happened to anyone else, lol.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 28, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I had a dream about a member on here. Weird.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if that's ever happened to anyone else, lol.


That's happened to me a couple of times (maybe even more since I'm bad at remembering my dreams) and I always feel really weird after, haha.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 28, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I had a dream about a member on here. Weird.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if that's ever happened to anyone else, lol.


only once, and it was about one of my close friends on here
it happened last night, actually.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have dreams about my best ACNL friends sometimes..


----------



## matcha (Mar 28, 2015)

i don't know what to make for dinner, i don't wanna over eat today.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Make waffles


----------



## matcha (Mar 28, 2015)

i ended up making dumplings then i found a hair that looked like a pube in one of them

:llllllll


----------



## Manzanas (Mar 28, 2015)

matcha said:


> i ended up making dumplings then i found a hair that looked like a pube in one of them
> 
> :llllllll



Did you eat it?


----------



## matcha (Mar 28, 2015)

why would i eat it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Why wouldn't you eat it?


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

Today is a font day isn't it?


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

My head feels weird @_@


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

i love how ppl on this site get mad so easily, it amuses me.

im laughing so hard rn lmao


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

Out of the many debates I've seen on this thread, that one has to be my favorite.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 28, 2015)

i have never seen someone so angrily passionate about a font wow


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

I miss all of the good **** that goes down.


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

i'm still impatient- ugh.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm sleepy but I don't want to sleep...


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm always half asleep. I'm never just awake...


----------



## kassie (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm 6 pages behind on the 'Comic Sans' thread and I think I'll pass on catching up.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

Weeee I need sleep~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I'm 6 pages behind on the 'Comic Sans' thread and I think I'll pass on catching up.



I feel like each page basically says the same thing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

I want to meet them, but I don't. 
I know I'll just be a big disappointment, as per usual.
****ing dammit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My iPod is really wanting me to listen to System of a Down...


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ha I'm still awake


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

You lint licker.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't remember downloading that song.....
But I'm damn sure glad that I did.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

I have it set to show more posts per page on here. So, while everyone else is showing 16 pages in a thread, mine only shows 6.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 29, 2015)

braces hurt
life hurts


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

N i c o said:


> braces hurt
> life hurts



;v; <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

What if birds had ears?


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Halfway finished with the first thumbnail + concept design for one my classes, and I think it's turning well so far! Managed to get a decent practice of drawing muscular body structures too.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't want to come off as rude, but people are starting to get on my nerves and I just don't want them in my life/around me anymore


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Why will no one comment on my new thread ;w;
The thread is "Your New Username" btw~


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

Just... why


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Twitterpated.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Why will no one comment on my new thread ;w;
> The thread is "Your New Username" btw~



Because they don't have to if they don't want to or don't like the thread?
Have you ever been on the internet?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, crap there's gum in my hair....

Ugh....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't even. Want to get up.


----------



## boujee (Mar 29, 2015)

Tinierme was a good site


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope it doesn't rain today and that it is just cold… I hope he comes to school <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

My dog wants so desperately to play, but she's too tired and just wants to sleep.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Debating whether or not to fake being sick tomorrow so I don't have to go to school.

Also, I'm not sure whether this guy I'm talking to on Twitter about Beartooth is into me or not.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

its already 2 in the afternoon and i still havent showered/got out of bed uGH


----------



## Zane (Mar 29, 2015)

i feel sick dont ask to talk to me don't make me answer "nothing" when you ask what i'm doing for the 1,000th time


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> its already 2 in the afternoon and i still havent showered/got out of bed uGH



This pretty much sums up my entire life.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 29, 2015)

I get to spend next weekend entertaining his parents. They still don't believe us when we say we're not dating.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Okabe and Mayuri together more than Okabe and Kurisu.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Bacon is a gender neutral object used in a lot of films. The end


----------



## Mariah (Mar 29, 2015)

I lost by fifty cents on an Ebay auction.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Oreos are good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I lost by fifty cents on an Ebay auction.


Damn.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sorry I won't ask anymore, I didn't mean to bother you.
also spCrossing, your sig's a bit too tall.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I'm sorry I won't ask anymore, I didn't mean to bother you.
> also spCrossing, your sig's a bit too tall.


Aw man, I got it by 250 x 715 though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Aw man, I got it by 250 x 715 though.



Yeah, but 250 is the height limit of the signature as a whole.
You could change it to 190 x 543, and that should be fine, I think.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yeah, but 250 is the height limit of the signature as a whole.
> You could change it to 190 x 543, and that should be fine, I think.



K, I'm incredibly tired though, so I might as well spoiler tag it before stuff happens.


----------



## Zane (Mar 29, 2015)

my little brother is 20 today [emotions in the background]


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

Tomorrow I have to go back to school


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

The stickers on fruits are edible. You learn something new everyday :V


----------



## matcha (Mar 29, 2015)

i sort of want to shop right now but i get paid at the end of the week and get money taken out of my account at the end of every month so i'm really conflicted if i should hold back until then.


----------



## oreo (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't want to do homework... >:


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2015)

i need to make steven universe chibi badges, and otgw badges, and a lot more anime and aquaman.
sigh


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 30, 2015)

I've never breed so many pokemon in my life.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't believe I actually made GIFS tonight...this is going to be a long night...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh, I hate when your gifs on Tumblr just stop working.. - . -


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate when I'm texting somebody, and they just stop texting me back. 
The conversation is abruptly over. At least say goodbye or some ****.
Don't just leave me hanging, to check my phone every few minutes.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I hate when I'm texting somebody, and they just stop texting me back.
> The conversation is abruptly over. At least say goodbye or some ****.
> Don't just leave me hanging, to check my phone every few minutes.



I'm guilty of doing this to purposely piss people off.....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I'm guilty of doing this to purposely piss people off.....



Well, screw you, man. I've been waiting all day for you to text me back!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I hate when I'm texting somebody, and they just stop texting me back.
> The conversation is abruptly over. At least say goodbye or some ****.
> Don't just leave me hanging, to check my phone every few minutes.



Same here. It's why I don't bother texting my friends anymore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Same here. It's why I don't bother texting my friends anymore.



Yeah. I hardly text my friend anymore, nowadays, because she started doing this.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm that friend who doesn't respond to snapchats or texts for hours.... because phones always on silent, because I'm always working...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

I had one friend, who wouldn't respond when I texted her the first time, and she said it was because sometimes my texts didn't go through. So, if she didn't respond within a couple of hours or so, I'd resend it, just to make sure. Her mother then accused me of being a stalker. So, now I'm slightly paranoid about sending texts, when I was the last one to send one, in the conversation.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

If humans could fly we would hardly do it because it would be considered exercise...


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

Couchtuner is down. Now how will I watch the new episode of Shameless?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

Keep having panic attacks and this bump on my back is stinging like crazy. :U


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

One time I stood in my yard and looked up at the stars...for a few minutes.
The next thing I know I'm in a panic frenzied state for a while, all the way into the next day...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ya know, I don't know. **** you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

hnnnng  i want that majora thing i dont care about the price anymore **** me


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 30, 2015)

im on tbt at 4am instead of sleeping oh


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

School is approaching and I've been up since 4 a.m. trying to decide if I should go or blow it off to do something for my birthday.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Saylor said:


> School is approaching and I've been up since 4 a.m. trying to decide if I should go or blow it off to do something for my birthday.



Is today your birthday? If so, happy birthday!


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Is today your birthday? If so, happy birthday!


Yeah! Thank you so much!


----------



## hzl (Mar 30, 2015)

wrestlemania was awesome last night. I also ate so much chocolate that I think I'm still in a food induced coma right now and that's why I haven't got out of bed yet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

lets write poetry about bacon cause bacon and ass are life


----------



## boujee (Mar 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lets write poetry about bacon cause bacon and ass are life



Just ass


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

I barely got any sleep, I feel like poop, I LOOK like poop, I still have 3 classes 2 tests left today and I just want to go to bed all before 11 am.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Just ass


yea u and sockhead is right


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the basement. It gives me a sense of community/family. There are few new people here and there, but it's usually the same people every day. While, I don't talk to everyone or I talk to some more than others, I still see them and read what they have to say. Idk...It's cool. Other places, it's a bunch of new people all of the time, but _here_ it's the same, mostly.

It's just cool to me, okay?! **** man.


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I like the basement. It gives me a sense of community/family. There are few new people here and there, but it's usually the same people every day. While, I don't talk to everyone or I talk to some more than others, I still see them and read what they have to say. Idk...It's cool. Other places, it's a bunch of new people all of the time, but _here_ it's the same, mostly.
> 
> It's just cool to me, okay?! **** man.


I feel ya. I have a dream that one day we can start a tbt group called basement whores.


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2015)

whyyyyyyyyyyyy




hzl said:


> wrestlemania was awesome last night. I also ate so much chocolate that I think I'm still in a food induced coma right now and that's why I haven't got out of bed yet



nice to see you on the forums again :'D


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Huh, I wonder why some the good people on the forums don't show up here any more....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Huh, I wonder why some the good people on the forums don't show up here any more....



Man, I really just wonder


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Apparently there are a couple of haunted tunnels in Virginia, and I actually kind of want to visit them.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

i think i joined the dark side huehue got that new 3ds xl majoras mask LE


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i think i joined the dark side huehue got that new 3ds xl majoras mask LE


You monster...

I want to join the dark side to get a N3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

I mostly get it because the MM limited one is pretty af ;3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Huh, I wonder why some the good people on the forums don't show up here any more....



Well don't fear, cos I'm still here.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

im out of bacon crisps call 911


----------



## gloomyfox (Mar 30, 2015)

i want to go to the bookstore and find fairies inside and unicorns so it can make me happy while i ride off away with my new friends leaving  this weird world


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

gloomyfox said:


> i want to go to the bookstore and find fairies inside and unicorns so it can make me happy while i ride off away with my new friends leaving  this weird world



How high _are_ you?


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 30, 2015)

gloomyfox said:


> i want to go to the bookstore and find fairies inside and unicorns so it can make me happy while i ride off away with my new friends leaving  this *weird* world



Talk about weird haha


----------



## gloomyfox (Mar 30, 2015)

i dont do drugs or drink my body is clean


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

gloomyfox said:


> i dont do drugs or drink my body is clean



But your mind is tainted.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> im out of bacon crisps call 911



For a second I thought you had posted you ran out of "crips". Like you had a bunch of gangsters, and you ran out.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 30, 2015)

Mariah said:


> But your mind is tainted.



We're all tainted, the world is a lie, none of this is real


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

I just started a new art thread and nobody cares already...

aw man..... . _ .


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 30, 2015)

I changed my town tune to the Jurassic Park theme and now I get really confused whenever my sister is playing next to me and the tune plays... :/
I like it though so whatevs


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I just started a new art thread and nobody cares already...
> 
> aw man..... . _ .



I know that feel, bruh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope it doesn't rain today please


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

Edited out.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

My dad broke his hand yesterday and now it's so swollen, and based on the circumstances of how it happened I really can't feel bad for him but I'm trying not to laugh about it either, but ahhh if his hand were a fish it would be a pufferfish.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

I ****ed up my thumb.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I ****ed up my thumb.



on a scale of 1-10, how bad is it?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

XD 
It wasn't even my thumb. It was my middle finger. It's maybe a 2.5 ir 3. Not bad at all. Just hurts. It's swollen, and I can't bend it all the way.


----------



## Shax (Mar 30, 2015)

If Jackie Chan went to Japan would they refer to him as Chan-san?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD
> It wasn't even my thumb. It was my middle finger. It's maybe a 2.5 ir 3. Not bad at all. Just hurts.



how did it even happen?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Dang, I want a gif in my sig, but I don't want to set up an account on imgur just to do it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm hungry and my stomach is close to eating itself. :U


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> how did it even happen?



I slapped the ground with my fingers, because I'm a genius.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Dang, I want a gif in my sig, but I don't want to set up an account on imgur just to do it.


You shouldn't have to. o: Are you uploading the image through your device or by pasting the image's link in (I hope that make sense)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot how annoying it was to set up a 3ds again lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Saylor said:


> You shouldn't have to. o: Are you uploading the image through your device or by pasting the image's link in (I hope that make sense)?



Nah, I get you. I had to resize it because it's too large, so it's through the computer.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Nah, I get you. I had to resize it because it's too large, so it's through the computer.


Hmm that's weird, that's how I do it and it's never told me I had to make an account before. Are you able to post the gif on here or can you not do that either? 'Cause if you can I  could upload it to imgur and then give you the link to put it in your sig, if you wanted.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Hmm that's weird, that's how I do it and it's never told me I had to make an account before. Are you able to post the gif on here or can you not do that either? 'Cause if you can I  could upload it to imgur and then give you the link to put it in your sig, if you wanted.



I'll try again, and thanks for your offer! Right now I'm not at my computer, but once I am, I'll see if I can do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw dang, yeah, it's still saying I can't upload animated images. :/



Spoiler








For some reason it's not looking like a gif in the preview post, either. :/


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'll try again, and thanks for your offer! Right now I'm not at my computer, but once I am, I'll see if I can do it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Okay, here you go!

Just paste this into your sig and remove spaces of course: [ img ]http://i.imgur.com/O3kgtPF.gif[ /img ]

Sorry it took so long, you were right, the image you provided wasn't a gif so I had to search for the original one and then I resized it myself so hopefully I got the size right? I hope it works.


----------



## boujee (Mar 30, 2015)

I need money


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I forgot how annoying it was to set up a 3ds again lol



I hate how these new ones make parental controls like mandatory. They won't go away and I'M 20 YEARS OLD. MY PARENTS DONT EVEN CARE OR KNOW ABOUT MY 3DS!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I hate how these new ones make parental controls like mandatory. They won't go away and I'M 20 YEARS OLD. MY PARENTS DONT EVEN CARE OR KNOW ABOUT MY 3DS!



yeah it's like. im 23 i dont need those and my parents dont really care lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Okay, here you go!
> 
> Just paste this into your sig and remove spaces of course: [ img ]http://i.imgur.com/O3kgtPF.gif[ /img ]
> 
> Sorry it took so long, you were right, the image you provided wasn't a gif so I had to search for the original one and then I resized it myself so hopefully I got the size right? I hope it works.



Wow omg, don't apologize! That was super sweet and great of you to do! Thank you so much! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh dang, it says it's too big. But thank you so much anyway, it was really sweet of you to do in the first place.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wow omg, don't apologize! That was super sweet and great of you to do! Thank you so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh dang, it says it's too big. But thank you so much anyway, it was really sweet of you to do in the first place.


Aw, sorry I couldn't be of any help to you. 

You probably don't need this, but just in case here's the gif version:



Spoiler











Sorry if you don't need or want that, but I wasn't sure if you had the gif saved and thought I'd show you just in case you didn't and wanted it! Really sorry again it didn't work.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Aw, sorry I couldn't be of any help to you.
> 
> You probably don't need this, but just in case here's the gif version:
> 
> ...



Omg don't be sorry! It was really sweet of you to do that for me in the first place! And I only said anything because I didn't want you being miffed when I wasn't using it after you went through all of that. 

But thanks! I might try to find another gif I like that's small enough (kind of doubt it lol), but I mght just cave in and get an imgur. Also, it mght be the computer in using? Idk. For now I'll probably look around for some still images. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

hot anime guys make all the real life guys look like jabba the hutt


----------



## P.K. (Mar 30, 2015)

someone please destroy the ava's demon fandom


----------



## Cudon (Mar 30, 2015)

P.K. said:


> someone please destroy the ava's demon fandom


It's been like year and a half since I've read any Ava's demon and have never spoken with any fans so.. Educate me :0


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2015)

exo's new album is 100% pure gold. every track in both korean and chinese is absolutely perfect. ugh.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder if a DA could be a FC and vice/versa.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> I wonder if a DA could be a FC and vice/versa.



No.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been monumentally busy and I'm pretty sure I'm losing my mind.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

That one odd moment when you find out that the voice of Champ in the Animal Crossing movie also voiced Artemis in Sailor Moon...

Huh...that's weird....very weird...


----------



## P.K. (Mar 31, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> It's been like year and a half since I've read any Ava's demon and have never spoken with any fans so.. Educate me :0



the fans are just flat out crazy on tumblr now. they have successfully managed to drive michelle off tumblr and deviantart and continuously attacking her and just using whatever they can to look like she's evil and all that
like i get she's not perfect nor will she always be politically correct but jfc. you should check out the tumblr avas demon tag to see what im talking about


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 31, 2015)

I have to plot reset again with Octavian, this time...which I probably won't get to this week anyways since I'm busy


----------



## Naiad (Mar 31, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I have to plot reset again with Octavian, this time...which I probably won't get to this week anyways since I'm busy



/pats

i need to start working on my third town again OTL
i've been too busy for ac :')


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

im really really tired but i also dont feel like showering, so im playing stress relief flash games _h e l p_


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

im tired.. way too tired fml


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2015)

i finally have tbt to buy cn codes but today is the last day you can register them *cries into pillow*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

I noticed, I'm kinda glad we never really had that here


----------



## azukitan (Mar 31, 2015)

Drank too much coffee at work and now I can't sleep, omfg x__x


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

I should get a bus/train ticket but it's expensive


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Up early, early, early.

I can't bend my middle finger much at all now, and it's more swollen today, as expected. It isn't broke though, and as long as I don't bend it, it doesn't really hurt.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder what my cat is doing...​


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2015)

We haven't had a update for endless skye realms since December 
Come on new tinierme


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

I miss Pikmin 3 now. ; ^ ;


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

Ppl here need to think before they post.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

This page has had 87,799 visits

#noiru4mod


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Yo! I LIKE YO BONE STRUCTURE!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Wonder trade is too awesome to not stop abusing


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wonder trade is too awesome to not stop abusing



Same, I got so many shinnies from wonder trade alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Same, I got so many shinnies from wonder trade alone.



Haven't got a shiny yet but some nice stuff


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally replaced my phone's screen protector after a year and omg

It's like a new phone


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel like I shouldn't be posting in that anime thread because I don't want to get sucked in to any arguments lol.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

1st the bothering thread
then, the art thread
next, the font thread
now, the anime thread

whts next??? stay tuned in TBT's worthless arguments 2k15!!11!1!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> 1st the bothering thread
> then, the art thread
> next, the font thread
> now, the anime thread
> ...



Whoa, I think I missed those first three while I was gone. 

I do think there are some interesting conversations and good critiques going on in the anime thread, but there are also a lot of defensive people in there too. Best to just stay away at this point.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Whoa, I think I missed those first three while I was gone.
> 
> I do think there are some interesting conversations and good critiques going on in the anime thread, but there are also a lot of defensive people in there too. Best to just stay away at this point.



I saw all of those minus the art thread. Wonder if it's still up?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I saw all of those minus the art thread. Wonder if it's still up?



I'm kind of curious, but drama threads are such a mood drain for me haha.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

here 

closed now, but i got a good laugh from it haha


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I'm catching feelings again, ugh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> 1st the bothering thread
> then, the art thread
> next, the font thread
> now, the anime thread
> ...



The "You're banned" thread better not ever ****ing get closed.
It's been going strong for almost 10 years.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> The "You're banned" thread better not ever ****ing get closed.
> It's been going strong for almost 10 years.



maybe cuz it's not a dramatic thread like the ones i listed lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> maybe cuz it's not a dramatic thread like the ones i listed lol.



True. I don't get why those would even get dramatic enough to get closed.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> maybe cuz it's not a dramatic thread like the ones i listed lol.



What exactly happened to the "what's bothering you?" thread? Or is that something confidential you guys can't tell me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> What exactly happened to the "what's bothering you?" thread? Or is that something confidential you guys can't tell me



I'll pm you the summary that was sent to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sang a song, and my dog fell asleep.  I sang my dog to sleep...it was adorable.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2015)

Can somebody click the smash bros card in my sig, it doesn't take long, thanks


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder if we're ever going to break the most users online thing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Can somebody click the smash bros card in my sig, it doesn't take long, thanks



XD
You are the best.


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

why do i wanna do that i don't have the talent necessary to do that and i'll embarrass myself


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2015)

desy said:


> why do i wanna do that i don't have the talent necessary to do that and i'll embarrass myself



http://effses.tumblr.com/post/19798744916/always-rimembr-who-u-r-indside-n-foll-ur-drams

This is both funny and inspiring


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Can somebody click the smash bros card in my sig, it doesn't take long, thanks



Goddammit


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2015)

Remember happy tree friends?


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Can somebody click the smash bros card in my sig, it doesn't take long, thanks



NO itsa trap


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Remember happy tree friends?



Yeah...

That cartoon was gruesome.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Remember happy tree friends?



I loved that in middle school.


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I loved that in middle school.


I thought I was the only one 
Bonding


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

I had the weirdest dream last night and I can't stop thinking about it. It's so weird.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Yoshi Eggs look like they'd make a good breakfast omelet.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

I remember when I drew a crap ton of Oswald the Lucky Rabbit drawings....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

*sings* Iiiii waaaaaAAAAAaannnttt eeeeeeeeeeegg rooooooooollllls.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Yoshi Eggs look like they'd make a good breakfast omelet.



That would be a huuuuuuge omelette


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> That would be a huuuuuuge omelette



Eggsactly


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Eggsactly



Woah there, don't go EGGstatc with the puns there.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

there's a big spider walking around on my roof i wish he'd stop lingering above my bed


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish I could draw...

---
This is my favorite website.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I wish I could draw...
> 
> ---
> This is my favorite website.



Do you have bad taste in movies?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Do you have bad taste in movies?



Yes. I like a lot of movies that people can't stand, and I can't stand a lot of movies that people love.
At least, it's not Annabelle, which I refuse to see.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yes. I like a lot of movies that people can't stand, and I can't stand a lot of movies that people love.
> At least, it's not Annabelle, which I refuse to see.



I can tell by your signature. Silent Hill was pretty awful.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I can tell by your signature. Silent Hill was pretty awful.



Eh. I enjoyed it for the most part. I also liked the concept of a movie made from a video game, rather than vice versa, as stretched and skewed as they did it.
The second one was ridiculous. I can at least admit that.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Woah there, don't go EGGstatc with the puns there.



That pun was pretty obvious. Seems like you're scrambling for egg puns.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 1, 2015)

I just went through all of Tina's recent posts and liked them to flood her with notifications 

Feel free to do the same, this doll-faced injustice cannot go unavenged


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Hahah I kinda thinks it's cute, but I'd rather see it as a separate collectible in the future


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

my Colors data is taking up 14000 BLOCKS i'm tempted to just delete all of it hot damn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

RIP Misao Okawa. 

Also yeah 3ds games are big af therefore I don't want too much digital downloads. I'm glad MM was p small.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Tumblr is doing a thing for April Fools...

I still haven't recovered from that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> RIP Misao Okawa.



RIP.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> RIP Misao Okawa.
> 
> Also yeah 3ds games are big af therefore I don't want too much digital downloads. I'm glad MM was p small.


I was wondering where all my blocks went since I only have 2 retail games digitally, Colors itself isn't that big but I saved waaaay too many paintings. I just deleted over 7000 blocks worth. @.@


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

Why didn't Club Nintendo do maintenance before today


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

omg no one asked y'all


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

mI a lettil ibt rebod eoDs yaonybd hvae nya adies no thwa ot od I noyl heav uatbo neo uhor dna 54 msinute ebrefo I haev to og ot korw


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm taking April fools a little far because I got scared by the dolls and now I'm trying to make my signature and icon just as terrifying D;


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I'm taking April fools a little far because I got scared by the dolls and now I'm trying to make my signature and icon just as terrifying D;



Eh, I've seen worse. 3.5/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Eh, I've seen worse. 3.5/10


 HIS FACE IS TERRIFYING THOUGH ;w; pff, I tried.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 1, 2015)

Welp, I was hungry but now I'm not.

stomach, y u no make up your mind?


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought an aquamarine today because I wanted to have a creepy doll.


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

my undying love for lolipup, MY SMALL WAIFU WILL NEVER DIE <3


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

ethre said:


> my undying love for lolipup, MY SMALL WAIFU WILL NEVER DIE <3


 OH MY, my undying love for Ethre, MY CHIBI WAIFU shall also always remain with the most warm of flames! <3


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

IF A VOLCANO EVER EXPLODES it's probably because of the flames of our waifu-ness B))


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think Vocaloids or songs in general can describe our love, THERE ARE NO WORDS TO EXPRESS THE AMOUNT OF LOVE I FEEL FOR MY CHIBI WIFE. D:


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish my cat wasn't dying.
I've never lost a pet and I'm not ready to lose my best friend.
But I know she'll let me know when it's time me to make the call.


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL I'm not gamzee 
pls stop
no honks


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 1, 2015)

My items..... o.o

what the **** XD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I wish my cat wasn't dying.
> I've never lost a pet and I'm not ready to lose my best friend.
> But I know she'll let me know when it's time me to make the call.



Oh my god, I'm so sorry. What's wrong with her? 

I really hope she gets better, but if she doesn't, I hope she passes peacefully. You can talk to me if you need to.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

*dances around aimlessly*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Why is my life such a goddamn mess, I need to gtfo here


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Shooby dip bop baddim da d-da whoppa.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Mauville City looks really fugly in ORAS


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

How does TBT and RLC work?
So 400tbt is equivalent to 8 dollars?
Some art in the shop isn't even that good *cough hoarders*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> How does TBT and RLC work?
> So 400tbt is equivalent to 8 dollars?
> Some art in the shop isn't even that good *cough hoarders*



I guess maybe? I've seen people buy 3DS games on here for like 13k-14k TBT, but that's more like 350 TBT being about a dollar.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought you weren't allowed to sell for paid money real life items? 

'cause basically you need to buy eshop cards and crap.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to sell for paid money real life items?
> 
> 'cause basically you need to buy eshop cards and crap.



I think you can sell/ buy game codes and the like but not actual money. Its just more of a "oh, a $40 game goes for x amount, so y bells are equal to a dollar" kind of thing.


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

If you're desperate for some tbt, you'll do anything


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think you can sell/ buy game codes and the like but not actual money. Its just more of a "oh, a $40 game goes for x amount, so y bells are equal to a dollar" kind of thing.



ah yeah. as long as you don't pay more for them like eshop cards i guess


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 1, 2015)

Why do I have know so much messed up garbage? All I end up doing is ruining things for myself :'(


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 1, 2015)

im excited bc nintendo announced that lucas will be put in smash for the next big update yeS


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

Wtf I just viewed the full site (on mobile) and all the collectibles are replaced by a picture of this doll

What


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wtf I just viewed the full site (on mobile) and all the collectibles are replaced by a picture of this doll
> 
> What



Yeah. It's an April Fool's thing.


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 1, 2015)

I really want to punch Jacques.
I've been ignoring him for a quite a while now and three of my villagers have mentioned that he's thinking about moving out but he just won't leave...
Eloise wasn't half as hard to kick out


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

THAT FREAKING NINTENDO DIRECT.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

I hurt my finger, by trying to pop it, because I forgot that it had gotten hurt, and I made a sound...like some woman out of a porn video.....
I...yeah. That happened..


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 1, 2015)

I lost something important and now i feel bad hwhheehhrhee is itttttt


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

pls Nintendo make more than 100 of those yarn Yoshis so I can actually buy one


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yay! I now have a real signature!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Yay! I now have a real signature!



Congrats! It looks awesome!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

One time. During the summer, I couldn't sleep but maybe a couple of hours, at most, every night...
I ended up waking up one morning, at my friend's house, with a cold, in the middle of summer.
It was cold in her room, and I slept on the floor. It felt like Christmas. It was awesome, aside from getting sick...


I accidentally started playing my music...
I just wanted to refresh the page! nooo...
stop! I'm not ready for the invasion of my eardrums.

On a more serious note...
*EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU ARE AWESOME, OKAY?!
Okay...*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Why does it take for-<censored>-ever to use the MicroSD Management?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Is baby powder made from babies?
Not being serious, of course...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Is baby powder made from babies?
> Not being serious, of course...



Omg Kayla, you can't just ask if baby powder is made from babies.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Omg Kayla, you can't just ask if baby powder is made from babies.



Well, garlic powder is made from garlic. One can make an assumption, obviously, it's made from babies.
If you're from Africa, why are you white?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Well, garlic powder is made from garlic. One can make an assumption, obviously, it's made from babies.
> If you're from Africa, why are you white?



Lol.
I can't stop laughing, right now.
Especially, when I thought I read you're having trouble in your "Fiance class".


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

It's like 3 AM and my Dad STILL isn't home yet....

Oh joy of joys.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

I...need to sleep.....
but first! My dog needs to piss.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

UGH...My little brothers are still freaking up at like 3:49 AM...

Just because my Dad isn't here yet....and I'm just here thinking, "Oh god, go to sleep! The police are going to call on us for ****'s sake erghhhh"

I would do something about that...but I'm tired as hell, so no.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Why do people name their Torchics "KFC" lol


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

My phone went off in the middle of the night ._.
This is why I keep it out of my room at night... I guess I just forgot it was there...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

way._.

also i wanna play mm now but then im going to sleep at 5 am so nah


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

Jigglypuff is a Target exclusive nintendo truly doesnt give a **** about canada


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> Jigglypuff is a Target exclusive nintendo truly doesnt give a **** about canada



or rest of the world lol. well i hope they find some solution i want one


----------



## P.K. (Apr 2, 2015)

I was watching Asia's got Talent with my mom and baby sister and there was one audition my baby sister got so scared by she cried and refused to go upstairs unless my mom and I accompanied her


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 2, 2015)

Why are there so many stupid people in the world?


----------



## Saylor (Apr 2, 2015)

I totally forgot about an assignment I had due for my English class about what I'd take with me if I were in the Vietnam War so without thinking I just quickly wrote down that I'd bring a ukulele as I'd want music in some form, and now that I'm thinking about it that's probably not a good idea at all. Oh well


----------



## boujee (Apr 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> Jigglypuff is a Target exclusive nintendo truly doesnt give a **** about canada




AHAHAHA


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> AHAHAHA



*cries myself to sleep*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for not making this annoying dad


----------



## boujee (Apr 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> *cries myself to sleep*




Don't cry
Here's, look at Jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Jesus use me






no offense to religious people, this cover is just horrid


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

I just recently found out Courage got a season 2 DVD release finally

which made me decide to check Billy and Mandy since I have its first season on DVD as well

>$47.42 minimum on Amazon

I feel pretty great about owning it right about now


----------



## boujee (Apr 2, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I just recently found out Courage got a season 2 DVD release finally
> 
> which made me decide to check Billy and Mandy since I have its first season on DVD as well
> 
> ...



Courage the cowardly dog?
I heard they're getting a remake
Same with kids next door


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Don't cry
> Here's, look at Jesus



all my sadness just melts away


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> Jigglypuff is a Target exclusive








me right about now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> Courage the cowardly dog?
> I heard they're getting a remake
> Same with kids next door



yup

don't have much to say about the remake, but the old show's still one of my favorite of the older Cartoon Network lineup. so I'm def gonna have to grab season 2 soon


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Why did I just eat fish sticks? I hate fish.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty sure I just overheard someone talking **** 

Earlier this year she made a comment about my knees


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't read llololl.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Should I change my hair colour :/


----------



## boujee (Apr 2, 2015)

It's so easy to reply back


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

My ear is weird :c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> My ear is weird :c



Your ear? Why?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Your ear? Why?



Got a pimple or smth and I can't pop it

also i want a shiny eevee/umbreon/espeon. damn my addicts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty sure the "ice cream man" that drives this van up and down my street.....
.......
.......
pretty sure he's selling drugs...like...98% sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Pretty sure the "ice cream man" that drives this van up and down my street.....
> .......
> .......
> pretty sure he's selling drugs...like...98% sure.



as long as they don't make annoying sounds i dont care


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm starting to wonder if anybody wants Tipper.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

why are always links dead when you find an album you just want to hear


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

Wondering if anyone else likes 
The Beatles
Lizards
Cats
1920's era


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> as long as they don't make annoying sounds i dont care



They do...
One day I was outside, and the truck was playing the music, until it got in front of my house. He turned the music off...then he went to the semi-truck lot, across the street.


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

Life is like a casino
You never know if you're going to come out a millionaire or totally broke
Something I just came up with... :/


----------



## boujee (Apr 3, 2015)

Blackout Friday
Ayye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

House stinks, and I don't know why.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 3, 2015)

its amazing how one comment someone says to you can ruin your whole day. :/


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

It's Friday already....

My spring break is almost over....ohhh...nooo....


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

It's GOOD Friday too...don't see what's so GOOD about it...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

All my friends have gone home already for Easter weekend and I should feel lonely... 

But I'm so damn ready to do absolutely nothing for the first time in a while


----------



## Zane (Apr 3, 2015)

i have never needed anything so much


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 3, 2015)

I keep getting hungry over and over again.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I keep getting hungry over and over again.



Keep eating


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Keep eating



Just had a slice of pizza so I'm good now. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Just had a slice of pizza so I'm good now. :3



yum c: what kind?


----------



## Zane (Apr 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> me right about now



this is how people who like Rosalina must have felt


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 3, 2015)

The feeling when mum brings tiramisu home and I'm too full to eat. :^(


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> i have never needed anything so much



Same. 

Also I'm tired as hell ugh.


----------



## kassie (Apr 3, 2015)

Why am I up at 5 in the morning


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

im hungry af damn eert


----------



## Rasha (Apr 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> i have never needed anything so much



Ditto, bro!! basically the best amiibo there, I oh so want the pink one X3


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

Why am I currently on this ,when I should be at a family reunion.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

StarryACNL said:


> Why am I currently on this ,when I should be at a family reunion.



because family gatherings are boring.. or for me at least.

also rct2 stop crashing dumb game i wanna plaaay


----------



## Saylor (Apr 3, 2015)

I keep getting hit by my own green shell things in Mario Kart rip


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

**** I FORGOT YOU NEEDED FAIRY MOVES O WELL BACK TO WHEREVER MOVE TUTOR DUDE


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 3, 2015)

I forgot to order Majora's Mask... Again...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

i want whisky... and this album i cant find anywhere


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want whisky...



Join the club! XD

I hate it when you get inteerupted in the middle of something!! SO IRRITATING!!!


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

zhang yixing- you're not allowed to do this to me..


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Join the club! XD
> 
> I hate it when you get inteerupted in the middle of something!! SO IRRITATING!!!


Yes, and yes I agree. It's like can't see (or hear) I'm in the midst off something wait a few minutes, damn it XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

Bippity boppity boo. The mouse ate my shoe. What am I to do with this foo. i'm so sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

RIP Manoel de Oliveira...

also i get it you cant be up too late but really sometimes...


----------



## boujee (Apr 3, 2015)

I really want monster hunter 4
But I only want it downloaded, need a bigger SD a card


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't quite understand how this forum works or where to find things:/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

level 80 milotic

rip

mai life


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope this morning goes really fast


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 3, 2015)

I miss the old Boomerang.  It was one of the only surviving things left of my childhood. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I miss the old Boomerang.  It was one of the only surviving things left of my childhood. :/



the tv channel? that crap's good i can watch tom and jerry for hours lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 3, 2015)

LunaLemons said:


> I don't quite understand how this forum works or where to find things:/



Here. This site isn't even that confusing though.

Why are the commercials that were made locally so bad?


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 3, 2015)

Group work always surprises me. How are you a college level student when you still write like _that_? Learned my lesson from last time. I'm making sure I'm the last person it goes through before turning it in. I essentially wrote this thing by myself.


----------



## kassie (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm finally feeling better. Yay.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm gonna be more positive from now on.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I miss the old Boomerang.  It was one of the only surviving things left of my childhood. :/



Me too, the new bumpers and look are stupid.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

me every time I fail to snag an amiibo I want


Spoiler


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

I just remembered I have a friend that's afraid of stickers....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just remembered I have a friend that's afraid of stickers....



I know fear can arise from anything, but this seems to be one of the stranger I've heard of.

Was it triggered by anything, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I know fear can arise from anything, but this seems to be one of the stranger I've heard of.
> 
> Was it triggered by anything, if you don't mind my asking?



I don't know if you're asking about triggering his fear, or my remembering his fear. 

I have no idea why he became afraid of stickers, and I honestly have no idea why I randomly remembered.


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 3, 2015)

All I want to do is play animal crossing always 0_0
Help me...
I am way too addicted to the game ._.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 4, 2015)

I've discovered that my new laptop isn't as good as my old one, despite what I was told.

But whatever, at least I have a laptop.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 4, 2015)

The squirrels at my university are way too brave. They get so close to you when you're eating food and practically beg for it. They actually look really scary up close...cute to look at from a distance though.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 4, 2015)

tomorrow morning is a blood moon and im the biggest astronomy geek who ever existed so im rly pumped and gonna wake up at 4am just to see it holla


----------



## Saylor (Apr 4, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> tomorrow morning is a blood moon and im the biggest astronomy geek who ever existed so im rly pumped and gonna wake up at 4am just to see it holla


Me too. :') I'm so excited.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 4, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Me too. :') I'm so excited.



glad someone else is excited too! c:


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Random Random Random


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> The squirrels at my university are way too brave. They get so close to you when you're eating food and practically beg for it. They actually look really scary up close...cute to look at from a distance though.



I don't know what it is about university squirrels, but they are something else. Squirrels usually run away if you try to touch them, but I saw a girl walking and one was in front of her. Did the squirrel move? No. She stepped over the squirrel and he just chilled.


----------



## Zane (Apr 4, 2015)

panda cappy sandy stan pashmina penelope boss jingle snoozer maxwell dexter howdy oxnard bijou hamtaro


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> panda cappy sandy stan pashmina penelope boss jingle snoozer maxwell dexter howdy oxnard bijou hamtaro


Little Hamsters, Big Adventures.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tomorrow's Easter...

I wasn't ready for this.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2015)

I just found a GameStop gift card that's probably pushing ten years old and has $22.50 on it... Thanks Obama.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Why do people think I am a secretary... yes I sit at a desk, but I run a hotel, I am not every walk-in's personal secretary or coat-check. It really bothers me. Like, a whole lot. Go ahead use the phone, but I am not taking messages or anything when they call back, mmmk? PEOPLE!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> panda cappy sandy stan pashmina penelope boss jingle snoozer maxwell dexter howdy oxnard bijou hamtaro



omg god that song >< thanks for getting it onto my brain AGAIN. lol

why is it so darn cold here also i want a stunky and german umbreon


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 4, 2015)

Why do ACNL villagers think they can move in where ever they want and squash my precious hybrids, HM?
God, I am the mayor after all.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 4, 2015)

Why can`t I get upset anymore about anything, yet not be able to pick up my life. WTF.


----------



## boujee (Apr 4, 2015)

Laughing at my ex failures is my cup of tea


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2015)

::::::::::::::::::^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) ok


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 4, 2015)

im hungies


----------



## toxapex (Apr 4, 2015)

flower child said:


> im hungies



oH MY GOD YOUR SIGNATURE YES


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd love to see another one of Jas0n's selfies...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

I hope he gets me jewellery ;o


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Food is what I need.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 4, 2015)

I gotta pee.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm patiently waiting for a ACNL art collab to happen here or on Tumblr.

I'd so join that thing.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 4, 2015)

I went to the planetarium today to see something about black holes and it was incredible! I wish I could just spend the night there and watch it over and over again.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a ACNL art collab to happen here or on Tumblr.
> 
> I'd so join that thing.



Why don't you start one?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Why don't you start one?



I should, but I'm lazy, school's a jerk, and I'm not that popular....anywhere..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking at my mom's old photos/my dad's high school year book is really weird. I can't stop laughing at some of the trends/slangs they've listed in this one section in the yearbook.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

Why can I never paint my nails PERFECTLY? I always get it all over no matter how careful I am. Usually I'll wait to do it before taking a shower cause its easy to peel off around my nails when my hands are wet but I didn't bother today and it's been bugging me forever...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope you don't want a Judge Judy in your chinese chicken food XD


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

I find it wonderful that I keep gaining followers then losing them on tumblr.

Like seriously, it happens all the freaking time.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 5, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Me too, the new bumpers and look are stupid.



Yes!  Where did Dexter's Laboratory and The Powerpuff Girls go?  Those were actually old shows that were pretty good, and I'd always watch them before bed. XD

Now all that's left is Scooby-Doo and its remakes, The Garfield Show, The Looney Toons Show (not as good as the original), and Tom and Jerry...


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't find any eggs..


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I can't find any eggs..



I have three and those were slightly easy once I thought about it more but the other 5 nope


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Yes!  Where did Dexter's Laboratory and The Powerpuff Girls go?  Those were actually old shows that were pretty good, and I'd always watch them before bed. XD
> 
> Now all that's left is Scooby-Doo and its remakes, The Garfield Show, The Looney Toons Show (not as good as the original), and Tom and Jerry...


I know...

They really need to expand their programing or else, I'm not watching it anymore.
Same vain with Nicktoons Network.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been at that Egg forum all day.

Seriously..the egg puns are staggering.


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2015)

everyone stop buying waluigi eggs thx


----------



## boujee (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm hella gasy


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

Why are nerds are so ****ing cute o.o


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm hoping I'm doing the right thing with my store...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm nervous and don't know why


----------



## Rasha (Apr 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I'm nervous and don't know why



you need a hug, cupcake~

anyway, what do you call a woman who can't cook but can make excellent soup?


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you need a hug, cupcake~
> 
> anyway, what do you call a woman who can't cook but can make excellent soup?



erm, a soup lady


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

a mess? lol idk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 6, 2015)

A lasagna is just a savory parfait....


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Me + the waluigi egg is my OTP


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 6, 2015)

If I don't get accepted to transfer to the college I want, I'm going to start WWlll. Just saying.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

watashi wa ai no nanpasen...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 6, 2015)

I just wasted 3 weeks on an animation that only got 3 notes on tumblr.

Awesome,truly fantabuloso.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

i..i hope i make it this time. *crosses fingers*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 6, 2015)

Why is the easter egg hunt on here so confusing?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm eating candy. Yum.


----------



## boujee (Apr 6, 2015)

^
I love this person username


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 6, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Why is the easter egg hunt on here so confusing?


Because it's eeeeeviiiilllllll.


----------



## BerryPop (Apr 6, 2015)

WHERE's THAT STUPID 4th CHAOS EMERALD I MEAN EGG WAIT I GOT 4 I FAIL AT REFERENCES


----------



## Rasha (Apr 6, 2015)

ffffffffffffff I want a giant gummy worm right now D':


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> ^
> I love this person username


I like this person.


----------



## BerryPop (Apr 6, 2015)

Unitentionally, i have Pearl, Ruby, Sapphire (So garnet), and Peridot. MY FAVORITES ARE HERE


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

I always hated the name Jerry


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

sometimes I feel like people have no idea they're being racist, and they think it's a harmless joke. If you're one of those people, know that someone goes to bed with that on their mind and is hurt by it, no matter how "cool" they act about the joke... Jeez.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because i need 4 eggs D:


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 7, 2015)

today is the day we meet eachothers, it was  2 years ago <3 Feels like lots longer but also time flew so fast.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Ha, I love advertising the crap out of my animation I recently did.

Even though, it's probably not going to get popular anytime soon....Tumblr's weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have a feeling that more people hate me more than ever, just because....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

damn these records are so good i gotta get them on vinyl aye


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

The back of my head hurts for some reason..


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

im hungry. and i need to call some friends but ugh tired


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish my friends were on right now, I want someone to talk to :c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/bbc/11517922/Jim-Broadbent-to-star-in-Teletubbies-relaunch.html

someone kill this project now


----------



## Saylor (Apr 7, 2015)

My voice is lost and I've a speaking assessment today in Spanish.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Why do I keep trying for white feathers. I will never be able to get NA games anyways unless I go there and literally buy them. f f f this crap.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Whenever I listen to a 7 days wonder by ling tosite sigure, colors come out of my head.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

apparently the heat isn't working in our school today. 
This is Canada


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

I could really go for a smoothie right now... Yummm


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I could really go for a smoothie right now... Yummm



hnng now i want one.

and lol people bragging about their computer ~_~


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

I need to draw something, but my back is killing me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

I should stay off of the internet, when I'm high...
I should just not get high...ever...


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2015)

*kisses the restored search functions*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

GLACEON YOU ARE MINE AT LAST <3


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

i hate when you realize you're breathing/ blinking and then you pay attention to it.. and *you literally cannot stop thinking about it* 

I really don't know how to put it into words


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> i hate when you realize you're breathing/ blinking and then you pay attention to it.. and *you literally cannot stop thinking about it*
> 
> I really don't know how to put it into words



"you are now breathing manually"
i knew someone that used to post that a lot omg it was so annoying and NOW I'M DOING IT NOOOOO


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> "you are now breathing manually"
> i knew someone that used to post that a lot omg it was so annoying and NOW I'M DOING IT NOOOOO



THOSE ARE THE MOST EVILEST WORDS I'VE EVER READ.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

*heavy breathing*


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

i don't know if i should spend time with my bf tonight or not


----------



## BerryPop (Apr 7, 2015)

The house of mirrors event...?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 7, 2015)

i wanna try Star vs The Forces of Evil but i want to get a second opinion about it, too.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 7, 2015)

BerryPop said:


> The house of mirrors event...?



What about it? If you're wondering what it is, it was an event from the Bell Tree Fair in December/January. People had to look at distorted images of people/places from video games and try to guess what they were.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i don't know if i should spend time with my bf tonight or not



do it, have a healthy relationship, maaaan


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> do it, have a healthy relationship, maaaan



i do have a healthy relationship xD i just have been spending a lot of time with him lately and enjoy some time to myself


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i do have a healthy relationship xD i just have been spending a lot of time with him lately and enjoy some time to myself



Oh I gotcha. Tell your boyfriend to get an acc on bell tree, and there we go.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you know the struggle of trying to drawn on a computer, using a mouse?
Because...****s hard, man.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Oh I gotcha. Tell your boyfriend to get an acc on bell tree, and there we go.



he doesn't like AC


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 7, 2015)

I never know if my avatars are big enough or not. :/


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know whether I should bother getting up early tomorrow... hmm


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I never know if my avatars are big enough or not. :/



i think your avatar is beautiful, my goodness


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Renee...Renee Phoenix...plz....plz stop being so ****ing amazing...
plz. I'm...omg.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish Beach Bowl Galaxy existed in real life. Why Nintendo


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

want to change my username but my reputation is stopping me


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> want to change my username but my reputation is stopping me



is it bc of my integgra jokes, or bc I thought you were a dude.
it's literally all my fault


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Is randomness really random?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Is randomness really random?



*brain explodes into flying colors*


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm super hungry but I don't think there's anything to eat around here.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Taka said:


> I'm super hungry but I don't think there's anything to eat around here.



Just think of worms giving birth, and it'll fix ur problem.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2015)

Do people really have funerals for their dogs?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Do people really have funerals for their dogs?



rich people do


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> rich people do



That's so dumb.


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Just think of worms giving birth, and it'll fix ur problem.



Thanks...?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

im tired and sad and i cant stop with my stupid self loathing.
:////
I made jello and it wont freaking set as an added bonus to my crap day.

I really want jello


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> im tired and sad and i cant stop with my stupid self loathing.
> :////
> I made jello and it wont freaking set as an added bonus to my crap day.
> 
> I really want jello



Just remember that there's plenty of jello out there, and that you're not alone.
I tried to take applesauce out of the fridge today (which I put in the night before, so it'd be nice and cold) and I dropped it and it cracked into two pieces.  #wecangethroughthis


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> is it bc of my integgra jokes, or bc I thought you were a dude.
> it's literally all my fault



nO NOT YOUR FAULT AT ALL <333333333


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Just remember that there's plenty of jello out there, and that you're not alone.
> I tried to take applesauce out of the fridge today (which I put in the night before, so it'd be nice and cold) and I dropped it and it cracked into two pieces.  #wecangethroughthis



You are too kind to me.
;v;
Thank you.
I kinda feel better about my crappy day now, thank you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian's signature is so cool...

I'm so sleepy...

I can't sleep yet, because the dishes await me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so angry right now, and I don't know why.
I don't know how to fix it. I don't like it.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'm so angry right now, and I don't know why.
> I don't know how to fix it. I don't like it.



Scream into a pillow. That's what I do.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Scream into a pillow. That's what I do.



Lol. 
I gritted my teeth and screamed through them, and threw a fork into the sink.
It didn't make me feel better, but whatever xD
I think I'll play Animal Crossing, because that did calm me down, last time I was like this, lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

I hope I'm better at it next time


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I hope I'm better at it next time



Better at what


----------



## boujee (Apr 8, 2015)

How do you use the camera on the sims 4 with a laptop?


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

I want to have close friends on this forum as I used to on my old Dutch forum but I don't think that really happens here


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

i feel like people want to get some kind of rise out of me, and tbh, it's beyond amusing to watch them try


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

should i host another giveaway or save my tbt? hmm


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2015)

The discussions you have with some people are just golden


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

...


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 8, 2015)

Why can't May come faster ughugh pleasee I want summer here


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 8, 2015)

I just got bad heartburn from having 3 slices of pizza awhile ago but I want a slice now... :U


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Flavor blasted goldfish are the worst kind of goldfish


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd like to have more friends on here but I feel like Since I live in Hawaii, I'm in such a weird time zone that nobody is ever online at the same time as me. Which also makes trades difficult


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder if my signature is okay... I kind of feel like changing it up already... >.>


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

i wonder if anyone else eats candy whilst they shower


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 8, 2015)

what the heckie is a trekkie


----------



## vbunny (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd imagine a dragon can retire at a pretty early age if they've been steadily setting aside for a nest egg...


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

try singing let it go whilst crapping in the toilet at a public restroom


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> what the heckie is a trekkie



Star Trek fans most likely.

Also, dude I like you as a friend and your taste in games. but hell stop having a crush on me....


----------



## matt (Apr 9, 2015)

Where will you be
When your laxative kicks in


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 9, 2015)

I think this is the only day this week where I'm not busy.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm gonna play Fire Emblem Awakening for the first time in months lmao


----------



## kassie (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope I don't regret this username change.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

I really liked work today :O


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

My house smells like orange peels, and we haven't had any oranges in a very long time.
So, I don't get it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

I need a plan


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a nice 20k in my abd on bell tree. 
_must... not... spend... on collectables_


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Have a nice 20k in my abd on bell tree.
> _must... not... spend... on collectables_



Oh, my... congrats!


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought A New Beginning sometime last year, played until the middle of the first summer, and haven't played it since because of school and laziness? Now I have no idea what's going on. The summer crop festival is in less than two weeks. I can't remember which vegetables I was using fertilizer on. Oh the madness.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not sure if my new vibrating toothbrush is cleaning my teeth more efficiently or just making my head feel all weird while I brush


----------



## Naiad (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm fiddling at midnight
Hope no one wakes up :^)


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 10, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I hope I don't regret this username change.



are you selcouth? ;w;


----------



## Javocado (Apr 10, 2015)

i'm thinking about changing my username to salchicha overlord but eh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 10, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> are you selcouth? ;w;



Their signature says [Previously selcouth].


----------



## Javocado (Apr 10, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Their signature says [Previously selcouth].



pls excuse her
it's 3am over there and she is high off that phineas and herb


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

... I now want to ride an Ostrich.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 10, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Their signature says [Previously selcouth].



you cant read words that small at 3am esp. when your hihg


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> are you selcouth? ;w;



Yes c:


----------



## matt (Apr 10, 2015)

Theres actually a game on the Wii u eshop called bombing b@stards


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

I've gained so much knowledge.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 10, 2015)

Tis Finnian on kimbers iPod. Idk do you Guys ever feel like you're physically choking on sadness idk I'm stupid probably


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

I need to chill.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Freaking tw*t calling me in the morning asking if I was a member of some train society.

No.

Just **** off.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 10, 2015)

Why is nothing happening?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

When you need to take a dump and you end up with massive hot poop


----------



## toxapex (Apr 10, 2015)

Javocado said:


> i'm thinking about changing my username to salchicha overlord but eh



That would be awesomesauce-age


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

change it to Jubsmas instead 

also damn thanks everyone at TBT forums for getting me shiny schtuff, love you!


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish my butthole was hot enough to boil an egg.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> I wish my butthole was hot enough to boil an egg.



I wonder why you wish this


----------



## toxapex (Apr 10, 2015)

Sad Stitch


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

How can I remember quotes and scenes from things that I haven't seen/played in long time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> How can I remember quotes and scenes from things that I haven't seen/played in long time.



Idk, man....
How does one manage to remember all the lyrics to songs they haven't heard in 20+ years. I don't know, but they do.
It's amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

People get rid of their villagers for very stupid reasons.

"They sold me a fake painting. They must go."
"They said something mean and made (insert favourite villager name here) sad. Banish them!"
I don't get it.
They're computer programmed creatures. It's not like they did it on purpose, to be ****s.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

I find it hilarious that Mira's japanese name is Mirako...literally Minako Aino just with a R instead of a M...

I love Animal Crossing so much.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Freaking tw*t calling me in the morning asking if I was a member of some train society.
> 
> No.
> 
> Just **** off.



Haha this reminds me, I got a call and when I answered some robot voice was like, "Attention senior citizens! Now is your chance to get blahblah" and I just yelled IM 20 YEARS OLD, IM NOT A SENIOR CITIZEN then hung up


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 11, 2015)

I need more art

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Phoebe literally gave me three paintings for free, simply because I refused to buy them, lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

I need to draw Oswald the Lucky Rabbit again.

I haven't drawn that dork in a long long time.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2015)

my phone is hot and my soup tasted bad


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2015)

My breakfast was so delicious. But now I need to work on my presentation for Tuesday otherwise I'll fail. But I don't want to, I want to have fun. :c


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

Holidays are over in a week. That means homework again


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

that moment when you really need coffee and you take that first perfectly hot sip.. mm dayum


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

My eyelids feel like they weigh a million pounds and I wanna go ni-nights. Also I really should start making dragon eggs, damn person making 80-180 dollars on simple af poly-clay "dragon eggs" that's rude, I can make way more detailed and cooler one than that. I need to get back into doing any kind of art, this job has been sapping out all my creativity... how dare they.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

I have no sense of navigation at all. In pokemon games. and it's as bad irl ayy.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

My ear is dripping with blood...


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> My ear is dripping with blood...



oh crap. are you okay now?


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2015)

my friends keep doing nice things for me TvT emotions


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 11, 2015)

read 43 chapters of kedamono kareshi to have it take a super ao haru ride turn with this whole divorce, pity my ex-girlfriend theme. it's giving me war flashbacks. gotta go play harvest moon to chill out


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 11, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> read 43 chapters of kedamono kareshi to have it take a super ao haru ride turn with this whole divorce, pity my ex-girlfriend theme. it's giving me war flashbacks. gotta go play harvest moon to chill out



Wait is that really how Ao Haru Ride turned out? I read like the first six chapters and liked it, but then I didn't have time for it and just kind of forgot about it. Was thinking about picking it up again because I'm in the mood for shoujo, but yikes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope he has a safe flight and that he will still love me <3


----------



## kassie (Apr 11, 2015)

TIL that banned users can still log in and view the site.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Can I be adopted by Ashley Bouder


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Fist of the North Star is insane..

I have to watch it now.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 12, 2015)

ew teachers


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

the only thing I could think of for the past few days is the word egg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

when you get into a totally random tv channel with an awesome tv show/documentary and you end up loving the music...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

I should probably do something productive today... But I have absolutely no motivation


----------



## Saylor (Apr 12, 2015)

I suck at goodbyes.


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2015)

hopefully this is just a side effect of being sick and im eventually gonna remember how to hold a conversation and draw and concentrate


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooohhhh, misssstttteeerrrr Noodle!

It was hard for me to get here. So, forgive me.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 13, 2015)

My right thumb is slightly larger than my left thumb


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

at least this headache is better than the other one. hah.. ahh.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 13, 2015)

apparently i get an adrenaline rush from doing laundry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

i wish i could get that.

oh well this music is damn great


----------



## Prabha (Apr 13, 2015)

it's way too early in the morning, damn it bye spring break


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

i should get dressed and stuff but screw today... ugh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm trying to calculate in my head if I skip class and sleep some more, how much important stuff will I miss even though I'm already dressed and "ready"


----------



## Prabha (Apr 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i should get dressed and stuff but screw today... ugh



Today is already crap. It's going so bad xc


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes it's crap.. although the painkillers helped a bit at least.. shrugs


----------



## Prabha (Apr 13, 2015)

pain killers can't kill emotional pain tho ;/

you still have a headache?!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> pain killers can't kill emotional pain tho ;/
> 
> you still have a headache?!



yeah i found the pills though gj mom putting them there >>

it's better at least i dont feel dizzy

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i true you on that.. way too much crap here rn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

omg watching these old misheard lyrics videos with Nightwish laughing so damn hard.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> omg watching these old misheard lyrics videos with Nightwish laughing so damn hard.



Which one are you watching? I always loved watching the ones from their earlier albums when it was difficult to tell what Tarja was saying lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Which one are you watching? I always loved watching the ones from their earlier albums when it was difficult to tell what Tarja was saying lol.



She is my sin "hunted by beer" lol. And Nemo. I can't watch too many in a row cause I end up laughing like I had speed lol.

Yeah I'm always a Tarja fan, she was the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Also, people ****ing read up about communism before you post somewhere. Just read something stupid...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 13, 2015)

Just decided to stick peanut butter, hotsauce and a little bit of soy sauce in ramen for breakfast.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

Idk....
Sometimes I just don't feel like being the Gif Queen.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 14, 2015)

every time i come back to this forum, there are more irritating, self-proclaimed otakus taking over the threads. it's amazing, really.

then again, they're probably all, like, 13.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> every time i come back to this forum, there are more irritating, self-proclaimed otakus taking over the threads. it's amazing, really.
> 
> then again, they're probably all, like, 13.



This or they think they own the place and can act how they want. Lol.

Well..*shrugs* just ignore them. 

Also no headache yet, hoorays


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

i was playing animal crossing and i put my 3ds down on my bed and i was laying on it and i was playing games on my phone and i look back at my ds and theres rover looking at me on the train.
i had somehow saved and quit and then clicked on make a new save im just glad i didnt reset my town i would die holy crepe


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh god damn when you do that. Dx

Also this band is ****ing amazing


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 14, 2015)

Apparently, I look like a 12 year old with my new haircut.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 14, 2015)

TIME FOR GLITZ PIT HELL YA


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

im so tired idk why D: too much work?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

I missed out on the "Font Wars" apparently...


What the hell happened to that thread?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

i voted no


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2015)

The mods on that site are way too strict, what was wrong with that thread??

(Not TBT, don't worry, you guys are awesome )


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

I can imagine, though.

Also I want sushi or yakiniku for lunch but jeebus so expensive ugh


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> The mods on that site are way too strict, what was wrong with that thread??
> 
> (Not TBT, don't worry, you guys are awesome )



It went out of control really really fast.

It turned from a thread from sexual equality to font wars....


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It went out of control really really fast.
> 
> It turned from a thread from sexual equality to font wars....



I said it's not on TBT lol. I can see why they deleted whatever thread that was


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I said it's not on TBT lol. I can see why they deleted whatever thread that was



Whoops, I didn't see that there.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Is saying Ramen Noodles redundant?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

why am i always in the basement ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> why am i always in the basement ;o



Basement is the best place to be!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Is saying Ramen Noodles redundant?



No, not really.

I call them Ramen Noodles all the time.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, deviantART keeps logging me off for some odd reason...

Good.


----------



## kassie (Apr 15, 2015)

I really want a yarn Yoshi amiibo but I have no clue when to pre-order(?) it and stuff. ;w;

rip my chances of getting one


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

^I hate that. Liek yay release but you can't preorder fking anywhere.

also feeling better but still kinda tired blech


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

There's a guy standing like 20 yards away from me and I can hear his music perfectly through his headphones. 

Rip his ears


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

I printed out a bunch of glossy posters and I'm still thinking of where to place them


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm only 20 pages in to this new book I'm reading but I can already tell this series will become my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

here's to you.. 

damn i still like you a lot.


----------



## starlark (Apr 15, 2015)

i'd like it if i actually knew the date of the audition BEFORE the cast change ffs man


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

i wish i didn't have to protect you from me


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 15, 2015)

When would Fauna leave my room...


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2015)

james and the giant peach

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg if ur gonna come back under an alt at least be less obvious hahahahaha


----------



## Javocado (Apr 16, 2015)

ed edd n eddy finale man
just watched it again and was bawlin
they just tied everything together so well
the "friends are there to help you" song at the end
I LOST IT I WAS DONEZO
and then double d with his label maker writing out "The End"

gd best cartoon network show hands down


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm gonna die if I can't remove this paint stain on my Kirby amiibo


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

there's an adorable kitty on my lap


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 16, 2015)

I;m really tired but I need to take a shower and I'm too lazy to get up and go shower


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Never gonna give you up.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 16, 2015)

my mom actually wants to migrate either to canada or new zealand and i...
i dunno...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

i want more friends


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

New show idea...
X factor, except they're actually real, famous singers singing their own songs.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

i just bought tangy and im so happy and excited i cant go to sleep anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

My wi-fi is getting ******** stop disconnecting my 3ds ffs.


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2015)

New 3ds and New 3ds xl are still the worst product names in history


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

lol yes they are

also feeling so much better now might get into town tomorrow


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

i really really really like pikachu :3


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

queck me derek


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

I just came across a town with Rosie, Erik, and Goldie as starters...along with Croque (MY favourite) and Naomi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Iiiiiii'mmmm keepin' it!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 16, 2015)

Why can't I just skip the hard work and become a billionaire already like whats the problem here


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

How did Prabha get so many waluigi eggs and a peach D;


----------



## Prabha (Apr 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> How did Prabha get so many waluigi eggs and a peach D;



Serious luck and negotiation. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Serious luck and negotiation. XD



Why I have your luck D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

I just....like...I just...really...want a Togepi egg, and I can't seem to spot anyone selling, and I probably wouldn't have enough to buy it, anyway.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Summer vacation can be kinda boring when you're stuck at home.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

Jesus some people need to calm down. And stop misreading because I have an opinion about my own country. Grow up.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

'Merica


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

I want to go out of town, it's getting boring to stay at home the whole day.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

I wanted to get out too but rain and I need to clean no way bruh


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't want to do anything anymore


----------



## kassie (Apr 17, 2015)

I've always wondered what it feels like to put someone on ignore. It feels great.


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

is Delphine still here???? ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I've always wondered what it feels like to put someone on ignore. It feels great.



i feel you.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

I hate internet


----------



## tae (Apr 17, 2015)

i wish i was better at expressing how i felt about certain things.
i really do try to be as understanding as possible, but sometimes i can only do so much.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm like a little kid when I get super happy because sometimes I get a big sudden burst of energy and start running and jumping around and it probably looks like I'm doing really bad parkour.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

Im hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

pinwheel sounds like a better idea. imo. at least they can go for btb.


----------



## tae (Apr 17, 2015)

i need to re-do the flower colors of my town. ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

lol at some stores. you have decent price of ac nl but then it's only a few actually stockin git. hm


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it weird that I'm reading _Flowers in the Attic_? I want to think that it isn't. I mean, I bought it because it's gotten so much media attention lately and I know it's a famous book so....I just know that I'd be made fun for reading it back home and stuff. I guess it's more weird that I'm trying to prove things to people who live more a thousand miles away from me, huh?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

It's 1:26 am and still awake. I should really fix my sleeping habits.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

also oh god im laughing so hard and having coffee


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> It's 1:26 am and still awake. I should really fix my sleeping habits.



I feel your pain. I have insomnia and can't sleep without pills. Sometimes they don't work either, especially on nights when I want to write. Then I stay up til 5AM writing, reading, and rewriting. 

Anyway, I think I may have been playing Mah Jong wrong my whole life before this game. Cause this is different from any other version I've played before.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I just greatly offended my friend ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

coffee and candy jitters smh


----------



## kassie (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Is it weird that I'm reading _Flowers in the Attic_? I want to think that it isn't. I mean, I bought it because it's gotten so much media attention lately and I know it's a famous book so....I just know that I'd be made fun for reading it back home and stuff. I guess it's more weird that I'm trying to prove things to people who live more a thousand miles away from me, huh?



It's a great series. I read it when I was like fourteen lol.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 17, 2015)

Probably have to work on my manuscript.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

I need money it's record store day **** tomorrow fml


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

Wendy's has such terrible kids meal's toys oh my god.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

I would be so much happier if today would just end already


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Wendy's has such terrible kids meal's toys oh my god.



mcd has here lol


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

skeletique said:


> It's a great series. I read it when I was like fourteen lol.



Yeah, it's a good book so far, I just worry about everything. Plus, I think it's weird I bought it right after the new season of Bates Motel started. I know it was probably just a marketing scheme, appealing to the same general audience. But it just feels weird. Like bad timing or something.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

My current obsession....
*watches*


----------



## Aradai (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm doodling some random stuff lol, I should probably stop and work on my homework.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

The fact that a certain someone on here goes to raves, just amuses me...to no end.
I mean, that's really cool, but...I don't know. It's really funny, to me.
Not what I expected, I guess.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> The fact that a certain someone on here goes to raves, just amuses me...to no end.
> I mean, that's really cool, but...I don't know. It's really funny, to me.
> Not what I expected, I guess.



I don't go to raves. This would've been my first one. I'd go to tons if I had rides to them though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't go to raves. This would've been my first one. I'd go to tons if I had rides to them though.



Well, I hope you can get a ride. I think it would be a pretty cool experience.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

I should draw something cute, but I'm looking at stupid reaction gifs instead.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's sad how no one runs a Pokemon Event shop anymore. I've been earning TBT to buy Events and now, I can't really use te
Hem as much anymore since it's harder to find people who sell Events.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

tomorrow be my b-day and im super excited to sleep in & go get breakfast in the morning ! (▰˘o˘▰)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Why, oh why, is the July birthstone on here pink? Rubies are not pink.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holy ****.
Rubies are pink.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Well, I hope you can get a ride. I think it would be a pretty cool experience.



If peeps were into better music, anyday lol. Not a fan of trance stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Why, oh why, is the July birthstone on here pink? Rubies are not pink.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's a very sad fact, as a Leo I am disappointed by pink rubies. I prefer red ones too. >.<


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

just finished eating a seafood dinner.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> just finished eating a seafood dinner.



I am very jealous, but luckily when I get home my boyfriend is making me pancakes, and that's all I can think about. Mmmm, pancakes...I am going to put SO MUCH JELLY ON THEM! OMFG, maybe I'll even go for some Nutella.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am very jealous, but luckily when I get home my boyfriend is making me pancakes, and that's all I can think about. Mmmm, pancakes...I am going to put SO MUCH JELLY ON THEM! OMFG, maybe I'll even go for some Nutella.



Yum, I would rather have crepe though since our pancakes at home are rather dry.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Yum, I would rather have crepe though since our pancakes at home are rather dry.



Crepes are really good, and a lot of pancakes are dry, but we have a special recipe that always makes super moist and fluffy pancakes that are SOOOO good and buttery! I am salivating thinking of them even.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't stop smiling. :')


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Crepes are really good, and a lot of pancakes are dry, but we have a special recipe that always makes super moist and fluffy pancakes that are SOOOO good and buttery! I am salivating thinking of them even.



No wonder, we used the store bought mix.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> No wonder, we used the store bought mix.



Store bought mix is pretty yucky, it does in a pinch, but it's nothing compared to homemade much like anything else, if you make something by hand it usually always turns out better. (Except if its like a cro-nut or something impossible to re-create!)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Store bought mix is pretty yucky, it does in a pinch, but it's nothing compared to homemade much like anything else, if you make something by hand it usually always turns out better. (Except if its like a cro-nut or something impossible to re-create!)



So true for most things.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> So true for most things.



I'll have to make you some pancakes sometime. <3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'll have to make you some pancakes sometime. <3



Wish teleportation devices exist so we can bring things to people across the world. If only it were as easy as gates in ACNL.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Grandma do you really think it's a good idea to call like 30 mins before you go to ask if I want to with you and stuff when I need to do things. jeebus.

I mean you could have called earlier and I could have planned my grocery shopping, lunch and stuff beforehand.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 18, 2015)

I should go make coffee, but I don't want to cause it's early and I'm lazy. Oy, I really need to get back to work on my fanfics and my manuscript. Too sleepy to work, though.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish I could move my Animal Crossing Clock back to the correct date without losing anyone even without checking for the mover.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I wish I could move my Animal Crossing Clock back to the correct date without losing anyone even without checking for the mover.



I am ALWAYS thinking this.  My clock is so screwed.

Also thinking I should really get off of this couch and shower so we can go shopping.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

I wished my game wouldn't be set at 15/09/14 right now and I could just be at the present time with all my villagers. Sigh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

That's the con of TT but tbh I never cared about correct dates really.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 18, 2015)

So apparently Disney made horror movies back in the 70s and 80s. There's even one that's similar to Star Wars called The Black Hole. I have to watch those, but first Ninja Turtles (1990s original movie).


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Is Walkers our name for Lays because we're not "as lazy as Americans" are said to be or are we calling them Walkers because we are aware of the upcoming Zombie apocalypse?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> If peeps were into better music, anyday lol. Not a fan of trance stuff.



Lol, I'm a fan of all sorts of music, but I wouldn't go to raves, because I can't stand to be around so many people.

Aaaayyyyyy! You got the pokeball! Congrats!
With a pun, too.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

If the colour black absorbs heat, why is it that my black soul didn't absorb enough heat to burn me up yet?


----------



## michabby (Apr 18, 2015)

[SIZE=-2]i think it's goofy that Paiget writes about manipulation and how we are born to exercise manipulation by throwing items and getting reactions out of it and also that flipping a light switch is manipulation
but we don't think of ourselves as manipulators when we are doing so​[/SIZE]


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 18, 2015)

Donuts (at the Big Donut) make the world go round.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

damn i hate dishwashing too much and i want another beer


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> damn i hate dishwashing too much and i want another beer



but if u drink beer out of a cup or glass, you're just gonna have to do more dishwashing that you hate and what I'm trying to say is

_The things you love cause you pain in the end_ I'm having a bad day


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Prabha said:


> but if u drink beer out of a cup or glass, you're just gonna have to do more dishwashing that you hate and what I'm trying to say is
> 
> _The things you love cause you pain in the end_ I'm having a bad day



*Unless* they drink it out of the bottle or can.


I hope your day gets better


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

there's an author that always writes laughing like "har har har and "ho ho ho"

fluck u gurl no one laughs like that except pirates and santa


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

My arm smells soo good, and I don't know why.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 18, 2015)

Listening to this mix makes me feel like it's 2010 all over again.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

**** 2010 1969 it is lol

yeah i usually have it from the can lol


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 18, 2015)

my art thread is a failure


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2015)

Why does everyone name their art threads dumb things?
"Pernickity Forest"
"Burnt Toast"
"Omnivore shop"
"Emotionless cookies"
What the hell does that have to do with art?


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Why does everyone name their art threads dumb things?
> "Pernickity Forest"
> "Burnt Toast"
> "Omnivore shop"
> ...



I was just going along with the "trend", as it happens :L but it's the same thing I had going with The Art Den.
I'm going to have a forest-themed shop, so it kind of makes sense. Flying Potatoes / whatever doesn't make for a sensible theme, whatever's the case.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm intending to have quirky titles, but it might depend on your definition of quirky, hence why I named it Pernickety Forest. I'm assuming you know what that means, but if you didn't, then there you go c:


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


> I was just going along with the "trend", as it happens :L but it's the same thing I had going with The Art Den.
> I'm going to have a forest-themed shop, so it kind of makes sense. Flying Potatoes / whatever doesn't make for a sensible theme, whatever's the case.



Why the word "pernickity"? Did you mean persnickety or is that the name of the forest or something?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Why does everyone name their art threads dumb things?
> "Pernickity Forest"
> "Burnt Toast"
> "Omnivore shop"
> ...



Obviously I'd want to spend my money on quality art at a shop named Burnt Toast. 
Sounds extremely appealing.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Why the word "pernickity"? Did you mean persnickety or is that the name of the forest or something?



Strange, I thought more people would've thought of it xD I guess it's only a thing we use round here. Like I said before, quirky.

Though I've just seen now, the more common use is for picky or selective. Persnickety is the same thing as pernickety.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Obviously I'd want to spend my money on quality art at a shop named Burnt Toast.
> Sounds extremely appealing.



Some are meh indeed some looks fun enough.

Also I need red candies between my green ones lol.. like green, red, green etc


----------



## tomothy (Apr 18, 2015)

I love how blunt people's opinions are on here lmao

this is why i love this place


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> I love how blunt people's opinions are on here lmao
> 
> this is why i love this place



Confess to acnl-confessions pls


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Some are meh indeed some looks fun enough.
> 
> Also I need red candies between my green ones lol.. like green, red, green etc



All I have is a green Dx wish I could help
But that's gonna look cool.


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2015)

i'm so dumb and slow at replying to things ok ok i got dis
tries not to tear my hair out when computer predictably lags for 10 minutes


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

my lip hurts


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

I just typed the best intro I've ever written on a research paper, on the toilet.

I'm tellin ya folks. Ur mind is best when you're in the bathroom.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I just typed the best intro I've ever written on a research paper, on the toilet.
> 
> I'm tellin ya folks. Ur mind is best when you're in the bathroom.



Ikr? I myself came up with an amazing paragraph for my story which I've been musing over for at least three weeks now.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

How do mermaids... reproduce?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K said:


> How do mermaids... reproduce?



They're not real so they don't.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

I know, but how would they in fairy tales and stuff? I never understood.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

I could make a real living human being by accident but I can't accidentally make cupcakes


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2015)

Why can't I be better


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2015)

seeing this dude getting blasted makes me so happy


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2015)

I feel really horrible

This needs to stop


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope you feel better, tokayseye  Things will look up


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2015)

So disappointed I'm not going to the rave. It looks like it's going to be so much fun.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> So disappointed I'm not going to the rave. It looks like it's going to be so much fun.



Aw. Maybe next time, you'll be able to get a ride.
Hopefully.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

I wonder if people on the forums talk about me behind my back ;o


----------



## Mariah (Apr 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I wonder if people on the forums talk about me behind my back ;o



You have such an insignificant presence on the forum that I'd highly doubt that.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You have such an insignificant presence on the forum that I'd highly doubt that.



I don't mean to be rude but may I ask why you're always so negative?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

I need to get back into drawing, I should really start bringing pencils to work so I don't have to use pens to try to draw, it sucks a lot... I need to do anything art related. I have been slacking so hard lately. =[ I need to get out of this creative funk. Someone help me!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K said:


> I know, but how would they in fairy tales and stuff? I never understood.



Because they are supposed to be child-friendly nowadays so they don't.

Also, I need music.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 19, 2015)

why would you look at that

_an idiot_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

the last candies might be a bit hard aye


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm board with my current town, I love most of my villagers and I think it's pretty well constructed but there's nothing more to do, I really want to buy a download code for a second town but I never have enough tbt saved up ;-;


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm board of board puns


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

I wish I would get my Japanese Omega Ruby soon


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm hungry...I'm thinking early dinner today.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's so late, but Internet...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 19, 2015)

Cristina and Meredith should've gotten together tbh.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Some apps are seriously ruined by the freemium system.


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2015)

I want to call the cops and tell them somebody shot my cat with a BB gun.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

notice me senpai


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

pleb

- - - Post Merge - - -

i use the word pleb waay too often


----------



## Saylor (Apr 19, 2015)

My dog has a huge cut on her head and I would've much preferred if I'd gotten hurt instead of her, since that's what usually happens anyway. I feel bad.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 19, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My dog has a huge cut on her head and I would've much preferred if I'd gotten hurt instead of her, since that's what usually happens anyway. I feel bad.



Oh no, is she okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

I wish they'd show dates on collectibles in shop invo.. Would make it easier to fiddle around now I have to guess lol


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

Why do cats sleep so much


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I wish they'd show dates on collectibles in shop invo.. Would make it easier to fiddle around now I have to guess lol



You're sooo close.

I'm thinking that I should clean the kitchen so I can mess it up again cooking.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah but i cant figure out which guess i need to take a screenshot to which is which lol >>


----------



## Saylor (Apr 19, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh no, is she okay?


She's okay.  She just got scraped up somehow while she was playing outside. I had to beg my mom to let me take her to the vet because she didn't think it would be a big deal, and it turned out not to be a big deal, but to me it looks like it hurts a lot so I haven't wanted to leave her side.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Wooohooo done with candies, finally 

Also thanks everyone!


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 19, 2015)

People dislikes me here pppft..


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> People dislikes me here pppft..



Who? I've seen nothing but positivity towards you and personally your art is awesome c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Who? I've seen nothing but positivity towards you and personally your art is awesome c:



uh this lol you seem cool


----------



## Prabha (Apr 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> uh this lol you seem cool



I just ate 5 extra spicy jalape?o pepper sprinkled hot wings
_*help*_


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark said:


> Who? I've seen nothing but positivity towards you and personally your art is awesome c:



Trust me darling, no one wants anything to do with me really.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know if I should make a boy or a girl for my GTAV online character.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 19, 2015)

I want a Rosalina amiibo ;; I don't care for game content but I just want it


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Red wine or white wine?  Or maybe a beer?  Eh, I'm thinking shiraz tonight.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 19, 2015)

I really don't want to go to school tomorrow >.<


----------



## Zane (Apr 20, 2015)

it feels so good when a horrible headache youve had all day just suddenly stops



Reenhard said:


> Trust me darling, no one wants anything to do with me really.



i like u, you have a cool accent


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Brought my brother to my university today where there's a lot of open space. I really want to ride my bike a round, but it's still so hot. Why can't it be cloudier right now?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 20, 2015)

its senior ditch day tomorrow and im upset bc im not a senior


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish it wouldn't be so hot anymore.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish it would stop raining.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 20, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I wish it would stop raining.



I wish it would start. That's the only thing that will stop the incessant chirping outside my window.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I wish it would start. That's the only thing that will stop the incessant chirping outside my window.



I'd switch with you. I love to hear the birds chirping. I'm surprised anyone wouldn't like it, but I can see how some people would find it annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I wish it would start. That's the only thing that will stop the incessant chirping outside my window.


This. Especially when they do it at 5 am when you need sleep.


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

I need a haircut.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Underboob sweat is literally the worst thing ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

That's why you don't use bras.

Ass sweat is worse though.


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

Why isn't there an ikea near enough near me : <

bearing in mind ikea is literally the size of my town i don't think it'll happen


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> That's why you don't use bras.
> 
> Ass sweat is worse though.



Believe me, if my sweater kittens were small enough to not need one I wouldn't wear them at all, I take it off the second I step in my house, and then usually proceed to do the same with the rest of my clothes, I live most of my life in a robe.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Good to know. nudge nudge


Also Pok?mon have such derpy and awesome names in German.

Tauboss lol.


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

starlark said:


> Why isn't there an ikea near enough near me : <
> 
> bearing in mind ikea is literally the size of my town i don't think it'll happen


+ my post i just got a warning and i just had a heart attack


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

For ikea? Uh it's a furniture department store thing but ok.

I have one pretty close but I hate going there


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> For ikea? Uh it's a furniture department store thing but ok.
> 
> I have one pretty close but I hate going there



i just really want to go lol, i know, i mean I was adding onto my post. i got a warning for post quality
1 hour is pretty close as well but you know the times you just wanna try out all the chairs in quick succession


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

also lol my mom

i mean uusually you want to save the leftovers for your lunch or dinner but apparently not uh decide...


----------



## Cudon (Apr 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> For ikea? Uh it's a furniture department store thing but ok.
> 
> I have one pretty close but I hate going there


To add I've heard they sell cheap food there as well. Like really cheap hotdogs and all you can drink sodas iirc


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> To add I've heard they sell cheap food there as well. Like really cheap hotdogs and all you can drink sodas iirc



yes they do and they sell swedish groceries and they have several cafes/restaurants.. at least in sweden idk how it's abroad.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 20, 2015)

starlark said:


> Why isn't there an ikea near enough near me : <
> 
> bearing in mind ikea is literally the size of my town i don't think it'll happen



Ikea is ****. You don't want to go there if you actually intend on purchasing something.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Ikea is ****. You don't want to go there if you actually intend on purchasing something.



Exactly. I hate going there randomly, while everyone else is like excited as hell. LIKE I WANNA GO TO IKEA NAO~

Dude.. no unless I actually need a new table or whatever I'm not setting my foot in there


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Meh...if I need furniture then I'll go.  I actually love the modern style of their stuff.

My house has a weird smell today, and I can't find it.  GOD.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol mom being all rage because I asked if should heat up a cinnamon bun for her to have with some tea.

"NO WE NEED TO SAVE OMG"

uh sorry for asking you son of a *****


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2015)

It's cold send help


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

My boyfriend's mom is making ****ty food for our dinner plans tonight, but I can't say anything.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

If Dragonite gets a mega evolution, what would it's mega stone be?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

What on earth am I going to have as sides for the burgers?


----------



## Naiad (Apr 20, 2015)

im addicted to cocoppa play
it's not even a good game


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2015)

what do I do


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

I found my copy of Kirby Superstar ultra in a pair of really old pants in the washing machine after it was lost for over two years, and it still works. Nothing like playing The Great Cave offensive.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 20, 2015)

ew your attitude is ugly

leave


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> If Dragonite gets a mega evolution, what would it's mega stone be?



Dragoninite? Haha idk it would we tops though.

Also uuugh I wish we still had TCM *cry*


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a warning on TBT for the first time... How frightening


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

THANK YOU PARENTS FOR MY LARGE ASS


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> THANK YOU PARENTS FOR MY LARGE ASS



I'm not so thankful for that one.  LOL.

I'm thinking I should get out my running shoes.  This day is looking gorgeous (after rain for like 10 days).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

WELL I FOUND A  LARGER SIZE OF THOSE JEANS I WANTED AND THEY FIT FOR SOME REASON ASS IS LIFE


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2015)

I've recently seen some people critic other people art when they can't even draw themselves. The power of irony is strong.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> THANK YOU PARENTS FOR MY LARGE ASS



same

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> WELL I FOUND A  LARGER SIZE OF THOSE JEANS I WANTED AND THEY FIT FOR SOME REASON ASS IS LIFE



also same.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i must have touched my armpit at some point in the last 10 minutes because i put my hand in my mouth for some unknown reason and now all i taste is armpit.


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I've recently seen some people critic other people art when they can't even draw themselves. The power of irony is strong.



Aw well, critique is not necessarily an artist thing. Anybody can point out obvious inconsistencies. In fact I often find crits from non-artists more useful since they tend to focus on what's objectively wrong instead of stylistically unappealing!

As for random thoughts ah.. I am sleepy


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm getting my poor cat fixed on Thursday and then leaving him until Sunday. :////

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not ideal, but the vet said it would be fine.
What he really needs is a comfy place and quiet.


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> Aw well, critique is not necessarily an artist thing. Anybody can point out obvious inconsistencies. In fact I often find crits from non-artists more useful since they tend to focus on what's objectively wrong instead of stylistically unappealing!
> 
> As for random thoughts ah.. I am sleepy



OTL I know that 
I'm talking about the other way around.  ( ≖.≖)


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

I remember the time I stapled my thumb by accident, used the stapler to get it out and just stapled it again

8 year old logic


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> OTL I know that
> I'm talking about the other way around.  ( ≖.≖)



Omg ok. (≖⌣≖ )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey this thread is on page 777! lucky day


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> Omg ok. (≖⌣≖ )




omg yes \( #`⌂?)/┌┛


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Also when people think it's hilarious with guys getting boners and the banana is pointing out there.. Just saying girls can get the equal intense feeling we just don't "poke" it as much. But the feeling it's like.. keep steady don't make weird noises


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

just posting for some of that 777 fortune


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2015)

MK8 music is so good wtf


----------



## Aradai (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been here for one year holy ****


----------



## Saylor (Apr 21, 2015)

In one of my classes we had to think of an idea for a business right off the top of our head and then our teacher put us into groups to have us decide who had the best idea, and I got paired up with two geniuses who both had plans to basically reinvent technology. My idea was just an ice cream truck that would deliver to your house.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 21, 2015)

Saylor said:


> In one of my classes we had to think of an idea for a business right off the top of our head and then our teacher put us into groups to have us decide who had the best idea, and I got paired up with two geniuses who both had plans to basically reinvent technology. My idea was an just ice cream truck that would deliver to your house.



man I like your idea, I always miss the ice cream truck when I'm in the mood for some.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 21, 2015)

Aradai said:


> man I like your idea, I always miss the ice cream truck when I'm in the mood for some.


Me too! I'm glad someone appreciates my idea. :')


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I've been here for one year holy ****



Congratulations!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

^pretty much i will have 2 years in october holy ****


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 21, 2015)

Studio ghibli is far superior to Disney


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

disney shucks lol.

also damn timezones go take a dump


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 21, 2015)

My brother has the platinum status on club nintendo and isn't using it but he won't let me get acnl ;-; I'll try bribing him when he gets home hopefully it works ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> My brother has the platinum status on club nintendo and isn't using it but he won't let me get acnl ;-; I'll try bribing him when he gets home hopefully it works ^-^



your bro is mean yo.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> your bro is mean yo.



He asked me what game I wanted and I told him and he knows I already have it but doesn't understand the point of having more than one town :/


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's kind of  mean.  :/

How on earth did I get sucked into listening to 90s country all day?  SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Yeah, that's kind of  mean.  :/
> 
> How on earth did I get sucked into listening to 90s country all day?  SERIOUSLY?!



good question

well idk he's got a point but if he doesn't use it's mean


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good question
> 
> well idk he's got a point but if he doesn't use it's mean



Like I said, I'll try to bribe him with like $20 hopefully it works


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Like I said, I'll try to bribe him with like $20 hopefully it works



I hope so too...dang.

I can't wait for my husband to get home with the beer....I can smell the pizza cooking.....HURRY....


----------



## Aradai (Apr 21, 2015)

prague race is great


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

this clock is fast


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm working on my website right now, and I'm listing all of the things I do, but I'm having trouble deciding on whether or not to call myself a CGI artist, a digital artist, or a 3D modeller and animator. CGI mostly goes under 3D modelling and animating, but I also do digital paintings, and I'm not sure if only one of my skills would go under CGI or none at all. I have every aspect of my website done except for what I actually want to say on it, which is ironic considering how long it took to finish.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2015)

I feel like I should be less clingy but I'm afraid to come off as rude to people I like

ahhhh


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2015)

i hate myself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

My art may be equivalent to that of a child, but dammit...
At least I try. u.u


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

If you mean your avatar I think it's cute 

Also mom being on your period is NOT and excuse for not cleaning up in the kitchen unless you have severe pains and need to be in bed (which you don't)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> If you mean your avatar I think it's cute



Thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

You're welcome.

And I should go get trade fodder but I'm too tired rn ugh


----------



## starlark (Apr 22, 2015)

(i couldn't find the happy thread so i'll just drop this here cus it's sorta random)


Spoiler: its happy



so someone at school made a racist comment and i've been feeling ****ing ****ty recently (ive only just recovered from anaemia which was because i hated the way i looked in general so i posted a half-suicide note on facebook encouraging people to not stunt others' growths and while i was looking for ways to go my phone started pinging like mad and there were like 7 beautiful comments from all these lovely people telling me how beautiful and strong i was and not to let me down and one of my personal heroes who is understudying two of the lead roles in the phantom u.s tour commented saying 
"*Tell em, Ruth. Good for you. You ARE growing. You couldn't see the bigger picture, like you already do, and have expressed here - if you weren't EXPANDING. Growth can hurt. Don't let the hurt become the definition of how you see yourself. To me and many, you are beautiful. Don't let someone steal your sunshine or take up rent-free space in your peaceful head!! xx"* and that plus all the other comments made me cry with happiness because it made me realise people do care about me and believe in me-i just didn't believe in myself.
p.s: i was not overreacting, i've been dealing with this type of **** almost daily now and that was the straw that broke the camel's back


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Clannad is awesome I just wanna bingewatch all night fsdfd

also i need to stop watch dr. phil lol


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2015)

everything will be ok

maybe not right away but 

yeah

maybe I'm imagining a problem that isn't there rip


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

also this ambulance keep driving around here creepy af


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

:/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 22, 2015)

My roommate hasn't been here for like 2 months and it's great. The apartment is clean and smells nice


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2015)

It was the latter

That's embarrassing


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

I called Pokemon "Pokemanz" ironically at first and now I can't stop saying it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

*FUNNY STORY TIME! *
*I remember one time....
I went to church, and I was hanging out with my friends at the back of the church/kitchen...
No adult supervision.
We were children....
We were chillin', everything is fine....
Then...something happens, and there is an all out ****ing war happening. Every man for himself!
People are getting thrown into the walls, one kid was like attacking people with ****ing demon claws.
I threw a kid into a door...
I don't even ****ing know, you guys.
I don't even know how it started...Needless to say, we weren't allowed to go to the back, anymore, and adults looked down on us with disappointment, for what seemed like forever. I don't even know.*
There were about seven of us...We were about eight...or nine.
_No children were harmed in the making of this memory...somehow..._


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 22, 2015)

Goooooddd I haven't drawn stuff in daayysss

Now I'm just doodling Oswald the Lucky Rabbit pictures, because I ran out of ideas with ACNL stuff.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 22, 2015)

blargh


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

Why do people pronounce Snivy "Snivvy" when it's obviously a mix of the words snake and ivy


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Why do people pronounce Snivy "Snivvy" when it's obviously a mix of the words snake and ivy



NOW SCRAM!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Why do people pronounce Snivy "Snivvy" when it's obviously a mix of the words snake and ivy



Snivvy sounds fancier and it's a rly high-class-looking pokemon so clearly it was meant to be pronounced as Snivvy. Psh.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> NOW SCRAM!



But I don't feel like it

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Snivvy sounds fancier and it's a rly high-class-looking pokemon so clearly it was meant to be pronounced as Snivvy. Psh.



...Okay! That is a good enough reason lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

I mean....the fact that I can listen to a song all the way through, that's over four minutes long and only says, "Jungle p***y", over and over really says something about me, doesn't it....
Nah, probably not.

****ing Pizza Riot...


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

It's so awesome when someone you haven't talked to in two years, because you thought you lost their info, remembers you and misses you. It's just the best feeling in the world. <3


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 23, 2015)

I was sitting on one of the benches on campus, waiting for my next class to start. The benches in this whole section line a walkway and sit under a bunch of trees. I was texting and noticed a sizable freaking SPIDER crawling up my hair. It was white/yellow? I quickly swiped it away but didn't see where it landed. I bounced into a building afterward but I felt itchy all day ugh. I've showered since but I'm still a bit scarred from that experience. Never sitting there again probably.


----------



## Zane (Apr 23, 2015)

why do i bother checking up on people to see if theyve grown or not cuz they never do nd i'm too tired to laugh at this babyish nonsense but maybe i will later

also i would really like if my teeth would just stop faintly aching because i honestly dont wanna deal with this


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish they would kick in already.
****.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Why do people pronounce Snivy "Snivvy" when it's obviously a mix of the words snake and ivy



I always thought Snai-vee or whatever phonetic sounds you were referring too lol. It's english so it was p much natural for me.

Also on another hand I NEED SUN STONES DAMNIT


----------



## boujee (Apr 23, 2015)

I haven't played Pokemon in months


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

I need to get a pair of boots with some hell on it cause the pants is a bit long.. but man they fit so good


----------



## starlark (Apr 23, 2015)

so i just went through my spam and this



id like to inform you all i am a girl and am not sexually active


----------



## zelorm (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm still scared of Russia


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish I had more tbt so I could buy acnl ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

My hand can stretch from the ctrl key to the O key...  on my laptop's keyboard.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My hand can stretch from the ctrl key to the O key...  on my laptop's keyboard.



Lol this made me try it, I can too haha!

I should really start looking for a summer job...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank gosh wifi is back, I missed the forums <3


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2015)

im fully awake again gdi


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

i'm so hyped on coffee i want to punch someone


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

in our school we swap and trade revision guides like pokemon cards were/are, this is why


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> i'm so hyped on coffee i want to punch someone



nonono jk i wanna batista bomb someone


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> nonono jk i wanna batista bomb someone



*hoe dont do it*


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

oh my god


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

hell ya
PayPal cheddar finally came thru


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

I need money

also tyranitar is bacon and eggs


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2015)

Lately I've just gotten shot down whenever I want to do something or am excited to do something, and it sucks

I was supposed to visit 4 colleges this week bc my school is on break, and I've visited 1 so far.


----------



## boujee (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm hella gassy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

I GOT A CHERRY! HOLY ****! YES!
My perfect ****ing timing....
Aw, yes!
I'm way more excited than I should be.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm gonna try not to be so selfish, rip me


----------



## Nay (Apr 25, 2015)

promised my friends i would go karaoke witht them but i dont feel like it anymore


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2015)

Just spent most of my day customizing my anime list theme and it was fun. Debating on adding anything else to it.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm so lame but thinking about the ocean scares me and makes me nervous lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2015)

ive only been up for like 5 hours and im already tired


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

I should probably go outside but Im too lazy tbh :// And I don't need anything either.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

I wish I wasn't working so I could go out and enjoy the rain and get some sleep, also my wrists really hurts right now because I just wrote four letters, but I am happy I got them done. Now if only I could write my book as fast as I pumped out those letters...


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 25, 2015)

I wonder what people are going to buy with TBT nowadays...


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I wonder what people are going to buy with TBT nowadays...



*ART*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I wonder what people are going to buy with TBT nowadays...



real life stuff since apparently it's allowed lol.


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> real life stuff since apparently it's allowed lol.



*cough*
Hey would you like to buy an $10 eShop card? Ok thanks ill report you if u dont respons positivly thanks :*
(and buy the way let me know if i can buy your peach and resell it cheres)


----------



## Xenuet (Apr 25, 2015)

_" I crave that mineral "_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

starlark said:


> *cough*
> Hey would you like to buy an $10 eShop card? Ok thanks ill report you if u dont respons positivly thanks :*
> (and buy the way let me know if i can buy your peach and resell it cheres)


sur eif you can buy me a dakimakura and a hentai games i can give you 4 free!!11

lol really they need to clean this mess up.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm ill and reeaally bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

BEER AND BACON SNACKS IS LIFE


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 25, 2015)

That moment you think of the perfect response for something that happened days, weeks or even months ago. :U


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> That moment you think of the perfect response for something that happened days, weeks or even months ago. :U



you are me, i am you, we are one and the same

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i really hate the word "Shucks" ugh UGH


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

MY PERFECT ****ING TIMING! 
I have been working outside practically all day, and somehow I have managed to come in at the perfect moment twice....not just once...twice. Amazing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> MY PERFECT ****ING TIMING!
> I have been working outside practically all day, and somehow I have managed to come in at the perfect moment twice....not just once...twice. Amazing.



Why so perfect ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Elvis Presley soothes my dog's soul...
She always falls asleep to an Elvis song.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 25, 2015)

ive listened to thirty-three by smashing pumpkins 20 times now someone pls send help


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll probably never complete an Ace Attorney game without a walthrough...


----------



## tomothy (Apr 25, 2015)

sailor closed his thread bc a few people criticized his prices politely 

it's hilarious tbh


----------



## zelorm (Apr 25, 2015)

Estonia never able into nordics

Turkey not should into EU

REMOVE KHEBAB!

Lativia can into poor

Latvia can't afford into potato

Haha

Latvia much poor


----------



## Nay (Apr 25, 2015)

I lost my pw for mapleroyals wtffff

I had so much stuff in there


----------



## boujee (Apr 25, 2015)

I was waiting for you at the door


----------



## zelorm (Apr 25, 2015)

I never should have stopped reading homestuck


----------



## boujee (Apr 25, 2015)

zelorm said:


> I never should have stopped reading homestuck



save yourself


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> sailor closed his thread bc a few people criticized his prices politely
> 
> it's hilarious tbh


that thread is worse drama than shakespeare lol


----------



## Aradai (Apr 26, 2015)

where are you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

don't ever pick your toenails, it's gross and you'll end up with a swollen toe and a horrible time.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 26, 2015)

only 90's kids will remember when Brewster's Cafe was where the Museum was, and the Museum was where Brewster's Cafe was.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

I ordered stamps in the mail, so I could send mail with the stamps on it.... this seems like such a weird thing to me.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Can't wait to get the pair of shades I ordered from Amazon that I've waited 2 months for.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2015)

I decided to clean up my hard drive because I've less than 4GB left on it and I've a 30-page script due in tomorrow and I'm totally not using this as a means to procrastinate, nope. In shock that I managed to clear 27GB just by _emptying my trash_.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> I decided to clean up my hard drive because I've less than 4GB left on it and I've a 30-page script due in tomorrow and I'm totally not using this as a means to procrastinate, nope. In shock that I managed to clear 27GB just by _emptying my trash_.



That's something I never remember to do. I remember one time I did the same thing and there were things in the trash from YEARS ago...


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2015)

Hard drive now has 64GB free space. 

And I stopped out of boredom rather than actually being finished.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> Hard drive now has 64GB free space.
> 
> And I stopped out of boredom rather than actually being finished.



It feels really nice though. I clean my Steam games trash now and then if I don't play the games and it clears up a lot.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 26, 2015)

my new sig is really

_cool_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

I saw what u did thar.

Also bacon crisps is love it's life


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 26, 2015)

I have not a single clue how to use Tumblr. I'll log in deciding that I'll try to use it but everytime I do I realize I have no idea how to do anything and lose my patience and log out.

And anyway, I don't even know what to do with it anyway. :U I was thinking of RPing with it but lately, every time I try to RP I just end up disappointed afterwards, which sucks because I used to love RPing. :U


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

We were singing bye, bye, _Miss American Pie_
Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry
Them good ole boys were drinking whiskey 'n rye
Singin' this'll be the day that I *die*
This'll be the day that I *die*


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2015)

This is my hell


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 26, 2015)

why are glasses so expensive _3 」∠ )_


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

Why is my art style so adorable?

Its so anime to the point of being...well..adorable I think.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

i like colorful low contrast high brightness pictures


----------



## Nay (Apr 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Why is my art style so adorable?
> 
> Its so anime to the point of being...well..adorable I think.



It's so cheerful mang, it's great


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 26, 2015)

I dropped my pizza slice! THE CHEESE COMPLETELY FELL OFF

_ALL THE CHEESE_


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

audino said:


> It's so cheerful mang, it's great


Thanks! ^ v ^

Glad you like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> I dropped my pizza slice! THE CHEESE COMPLETELY FELL OFF
> 
> _ALL THE CHEESE_


I feel for you man.

That happened to me a few times.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

This is a forum.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I feel for you man.
> 
> That happened to me a few times.



Yeah, this sucks

It was my last slice too, since the box is empty and my family took the rest. Everyone's laughing at me


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

it's too hot & i can't concentrate


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2015)

You can watch people talk to themselves.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Mariah has shown me one the weirdest/greatest things ever.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You can watch people talk to themselves.


This is way better than doing my math homework


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You can watch people talk to themselves.



This is amusing yet unsettling.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I need money -c-


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You can watch people talk to themselves.



What is this omg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

what the hell lol XD

also route 132-134 should be banned f***ing regi guys


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> what the hell lol XD
> 
> also route 132-134 should be banned f***ing regi guys



I learned a trick for that, all you have to do is follow the south route or smth, actually don't quote me on that hahah


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You can watch people talk to themselves.



what


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

audino said:


> I learned a trick for that, all you have to do is follow the south route or smth, actually don't quote me on that hahah



I managed to find a good picture on imgur once I googled around a bit but yes the graphics designer and coder had fun there.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 27, 2015)

"Swan Queen won't be canon."


----------



## Aradai (Apr 27, 2015)

where are u :(


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Why do people start videos off telling you how many times they've recorded said video...
If you never said anything, then nobody would even know....
So, why does it matter?


----------



## Llust (Apr 27, 2015)

When you poke your arm with your finger, what do you feel first : Your arm touching your finger, or your finger touching your arm?


----------



## boujee (Apr 27, 2015)

cryin


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

Soushi said:


> When you poke your arm with your finger, what do you feel first : Your arm touching your finger, or your finger touching your arm?



I have always wondered this omg


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 28, 2015)

Soushi said:


> When you poke your arm with your finger, what do you feel first : Your arm touching your finger, or your finger touching your arm?



tbh you probably feel your finger on your arm first because a point on your arm is closer to your brain than the end of a finger. The electricity/impulse/whatever has less distance to travel

Also the fact that your fingers are probably a bit calloused might play a part too. 

~vaguely scientific guessing~


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2015)

its so weird when you remember someone who doesnt remember you, like you just got wiped off the hard-drive. not like i don't ever forget people, it's just a bizarre feeling when it happens.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> its so weird when you remember someone who doesnt remember you, like you just got wiped off the hard-drive. not like i don't ever forget people, it's just a bizarre feeling when it happens.



I know how you feel...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> its so weird when you remember someone who doesnt remember you, like you just got wiped off the hard-drive. not like i don't ever forget people, it's just a bizarre feeling when it happens.



If it helps, absolutely no one I went to school with recognizes/remembers me. They can walk right by me in a store and basically have no idea, and I know exactly who they are.


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

im going to see a therapist and getting my eyebrows done and collecting my train tickets from the station my life's feelin pretty good


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

bureaucracy

i swear to whoever whoever invented these tax systems things had fun


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2015)

I want a Uniqlo to open up in Chicago.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

bus/train cards here are freaking expensive ?o


----------



## Saylor (Apr 28, 2015)

I went to go take the ACT and then when it was over I waited a couple of hours for one of my parents to pick me up before finally deciding I'd have to walk, and then once I was near my house I saw my parents just hanging out, so they totally forgot about me. I kind of wanna just wait and see how long it takes for them to remember but that'd probably be mean.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Gel eyeliner really IS awesome.  Why did I not buy this sooner?


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

someone's just tweeted about chips/fries: "moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips" and i haven't read anything truer in my life


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

who cares big hips and ass is life


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

ikr i wish i had a bootylicious behind and child-bearing hips but metabolism's like "NO SHUT UP" and i cry everytime i bang my hip against something

tuff life being asian


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd rather eat chips and fries and keep my hips.  Priorities!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

my ass is life i dont want kids but it feels good pinching lol


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Need haircut.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Real talk homies.


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

why am i seeing two different logos 
is it cus youtube knows i'm watching a bootlegged musical? D:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

lol wtf are you using lol

also i love my new avatar

ill seriously give someone a collectible(not really) if they know it without googling


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

im using good ol' chrome m8


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

screw chrome mozilla master race


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

ur a badass 2009 kid kudos 2 u bud


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope my day works out perfectly


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

i do too
if you ever feel sad, look at gifs of stitch


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

bacon is life


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Firefox is great


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Tumblr:

Where people are picky about art and stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Firefox is great



_chromeisbetter_


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Firefox is great



firefox is booty as hell 

my thought: slippers are cool


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Tumblr:
> 
> Where people are picky about art and stuff.
> 
> ...



Chrome sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

chrome sucks indeed .. so does most other browser though ay mango


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Fruit? Aol, Safari, and Firefox for the win


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

I like chrome...it's way better than firefox, at least.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't really say it sucks since I haven't really used it but anything I don't use to me sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

i've tried pretty much most out there and compared to mozilla they are crap


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Why is that?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 28, 2015)

PC Firefox master race


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Why is that?



they either crashed or they missed settings i wanted to have.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> PC Firefox master race



always


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

I see I see


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

yes and lol i knew i should have saved that pic to my disk but whatevrs


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

if u dig ur belly button too much, can u open up your stomach towards your insides (ok i already know the answer but i start panicking about things like this, like they'll actually happen LMAO)


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes and lol i knew i should have saved that pic to my disk but whatevrs



What pic?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kailah said:


> if u dig ur belly button too much, can u open up your stomach towards your insides (ok i already know the answer but i start panicking about things like this, like they'll actually happen LMAO)



I started coughing and laughing at the same time.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?286537-The-Best-Web-Browser

Let's settle this like gentleforumites


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

I like the way rough sketches look.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Whenever the school semester is almost over I get lazy.



Spoiler: Time to Step it Up!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Senioritis for the win.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

I live 2 hours away from Baltamore...

I think I'm not going to go there anytime soon.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Huh..they have the first 14 episodes of the new dub of Sailor Moon R on Hulu now...

How come nobody told me about this.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

go to bed w/ itchy bum, wake up w/ stinky finger


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

I ate an entire F***ing Box of Nilla Wafers


I have no regrets


----------



## Prabha (Apr 28, 2015)

honestly think that I need to get more sleep


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I ate an entire F***ing Box of Nilla Wafers
> 
> 
> I have no regrets


Yep, no regrets...

Though I prefer my waffers in Banana Pudding.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Prabha said:


> honestly think that I need to get more sleep



Same. I've been feeling tired and out of energy lately.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Same. I've been feeling tired and out of energy lately.


Yeah I felt like that every single day, though today I actually DID get some sleep and felt better today than I did yesterday.

...Should get some sleep right now.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah I felt like that every single day, though today I actually DID get some sleep and felt better today than I did yesterday.
> 
> ...Should get some sleep right now.


I get eight hours of sleep  every day but still feel bleh.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 29, 2015)

ive literally been home since 2 & i still havent ate, showered, or done any hw. its like 9:30 now whats wrong with me


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> ive literally been home since 2 & i still havent ate, showered, or done any hw. its like 9:30 now whats wrong with me



Yeah I feel ya. I don't do that for 7 hours and 30 minutes though that is really long.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

****. I got my soap dirty.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope he tells me he has never stopped thinking of me...


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

_I'm sorry..._


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Yeah I feel ya. I don't do that for 7 hours and 30 minutes though that is really long.



it is tho. im just a mess lmao


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 29, 2015)

I need food every minute


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

Mood swings are truly wild

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll never know how i feel like absolute **** and then feel completely fine, even good, in the afternoons, like wtf mind if you were going to feel good later hb maybe not feeling like **** in the first place??


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Nep U is not the best game but damn the soundtrack and dakimakura aaaah


----------



## P.K. (Apr 29, 2015)

Typing in size 1 pastel pink font is a sin
but typing in cyan is an even greater sin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

oat yoghurt is a sin it taste like toilet paper smh


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm convinced that O-Chem is not a class, but rather a way for professors to torture their students.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 29, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like being part of the tbt community but not recently 

I'll probably end up leaving for a year again like I usually do then come back and everyone I know will be gone...again. Eh.


----------



## starlark (Apr 29, 2015)

I know this sounds really weird, but if there were ever film adaptations of Justine by Marquis de Sade or Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov, I'd take a keen interest in playing the respective title characters.
I'd like to play a character who wasn't one-dimensional and tackle a subject most like to avoid or look at with only their vague opinions. I'm not saying I condone these things at all (certainly not pedophilia, though Lolita nor Justine technically is not a story of pedophilia as both characters are prepubescent), but I really would like to show people the other side of such subjects and the truth, separate fact from fiction.
But hey, that's me :L


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

There is one of Lolita from the 60s, it's so awesome v_v

Sue Lyon is just great there.

Anyways this magikarp is ultimate troll huehue


----------



## Franny (Apr 29, 2015)

there have been 2 adaptions of lolita in film form actually. one in the 60s and i think the other one was late 80s early 90s. it had dominique swain as lo, its pretty good

my mom likes to yell at the cats and expects a response and its the greatest thing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope he comes and cuddles me in period 1 and 2 and whenever telling me he I'm beautiful


----------



## starlark (Apr 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I hope he comes and cuddles me in period 1 and 2 and whenever telling me he I'm beautiful





i wish i wasn't so unhappy in whatever sad excuses for relationships i have, i wish you the best <3

idk guys, i meant like a modern_er_ film adaptation but yeah, i heard of those! im particularly interested in justine tho bc of the expansion to amnesia based off it ugH life


----------



## Aradai (Apr 29, 2015)

waiting for your favorite webcomic to update is painful


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

if you ever feel stupid for getting scared 

just remember that I jumped in fright because something was in my face when I opened the door
it turned out to be a ribbon, a ****ing Ribbon I got scared by a ****ing Ribbon


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

suki suki suki na no mi....


----------



## eggs (Apr 29, 2015)

he's garbage, he's garbage, he's utter garbage, and i'm glad he's out of my life.


----------



## Zane (Apr 29, 2015)

i want fries so much!!! but nowhere nearby i can get them rip


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2015)

Beat my brother in Smash multiple times. He was using his main, Fox, but I decided to use Ness and experiment with some of his moves. (I main Jigglypuff and I usually only use Ness as a switch-up, I've been pretty bad with him in the past)

I styled on him and beat him so much that he concluded that Ness is a cheap character lmao

His response was rather unNessessary


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> if you ever feel stupid for getting scared
> 
> just remember that I jumped in fright because something was in my face when I opened the door
> it turned out to be a ribbon, a ****ing Ribbon I got scared by a ****ing Ribbon



If it helps, I screamed like hell, because I _thought_ I saw a big bug flying at me, but it was just a leaf. My scream made my friend scream, and her scream made me scream and yell "****! WHY ARE YOU SCREAMING!?!?", because I forgot that I screamed first...
Also, one time her dad was behind us, and we didn't know. He burped, and it made me scream, as well.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 30, 2015)

My boyf is so cute cause he sleep talks even w/ his eyes open and he just looked at me and said "remember the green balloon" lmao what a darling go back to sleep you nerd


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate having late night cravings. So irritating. Why must I have a craving for sweets so late at night. >__<


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2015)

if i didnt get into the habit of saving like every 30 seconds i'd be losing so much work constantly because im a clumsy idiot and my computer hates me wow


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

your anaconda what

tmi

anyways is tired


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't want none unless you got buns hun.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 30, 2015)

I am hungry but also not hungry at the same time.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I am hungry but also not hungry at the same time.



means ur hungry, go eat smth


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

c': one of the speakers for my headphones blew out


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate when my earphones get stretched and one of them don't work.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

These Keebler Grasshopper Mint and Fudge cookies are basically Thin Mints....except they're not.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

Im so confused whether he likes me or not...


----------



## starlark (Apr 30, 2015)

im gonna see my idol, my kinda celeb crush and a huge-ass cake all in one day help me

also what do you say when you wanna pose for a picture with a tall guy like "your knee is touchin my bum" or someth


----------



## kassie (Apr 30, 2015)

Today has been such a blur.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Today has been such a blur.



Yeah.

Thursdays for me have always been boring...


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate being sore.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 30, 2015)

I think spcrossing has entered my mind. I haven't watched Space Dandy, but the opening song has been playing in my head all day.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 30, 2015)

Does my face really look like that?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think I stopped growing.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2015)

goddamn weeaboos man


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

oh sh!t, I didn't check my privileges today

☑privileges

there c:


also I think my boobs got bigger and they were already big enough f-ck this sh!t


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 30, 2015)

My finals are going well.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

People misusing words.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

People who use correct grammar.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

God I'm so exausted...

The new Avengers movie is great go see it.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> God I'm so exausted...
> 
> The new Avengers movie is great go see it.



Doesn't it come out tomorrow?


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

i want magical art skillz


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Same.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Doesn't it come out tomorrow?



My local theater got an early premiere screening of the movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> i want magical art skillz



We ALL want magical art skillz.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ah, I see.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

I want food.


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

i say i suck at drawing but then people telL me i dont but i dont want to be overconfident and snobby wHAT IS LIFE


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

I wonder how the first people to have sex reacted to it?
did it go something like this?

"yes your meaty crotch rod feels good in my fleshy crotch hole"


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I wonder how the first people to have sex reacted to it?
> did it go something like this?
> 
> "yes your meaty crotch rod feels good in my fleshy crotch hole"



why did  people create laughter
were they like
"yes lets make a coughing sound and guve it a positive spin by doing it until we fall to the ground convusling"


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

as well as clapping 
like did some person just put his hands together really fast and it made a noise
so he did over and over again and was like.."yes I shall use this as a way to show my delight"


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Why do we have gas coming out of our behinds?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Why do we have cracks in our butts?


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Why do we have cracks in our butts?



your sig is off hte hook


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Zane said:


> your sig is off hte hook



Thanks! ^-^ I saw mysonicplush had posted it in the pizza party thread, and I just had to use it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Why do we have belly buttons?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh, god. I wonder this. I hate belly buttons, and I don't get their function.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah I mean what is their purpose? I know it's where your umbilical cord was
but you'd think it would close up


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Yeah I mean what is their purpose? I know it's where your umbilical cord was
> but you'd think it would close up



i suspect its to remind us all that we were screaming pink blobs at one time
heck hitler was a screaming pink blob
doesnt that make him a little less terrifying


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

We were all genderless, little pink blobs, floating around, at one point or another. So, why people so horrible to each other. Was one blob pinker than the other. Was the other blob jealous of the pinkness...We'll never know.


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> We were all genderless, little pink blobs, floating around, at one point or another. So, why people so horrible to each other. Was one blob pinker than the other. Was the other blob jealous of the pinkness...We'll never know.



i have to say
i was pinker than everyone else here

this is the source of the world's problems guys alert the media


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Why am I so shy to talk to my friends on the interwebs?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Beary said:


> i have to say
> i was pinker than everyone else here
> 
> this is the source of the world's problems guys alert the media



nah Man I was the pinkiest of all blob 

..I know because....God told me...he spoke to me....yeah

@SPcrossing I know that feel ;m;


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

i love how everything comes full circle when you just relate things

God > kindness >justice >punishment >cruelty > death > SATAN


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

If you're ever feeling down just remember that you were once the fastest sperm among millions


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> If you're ever feeling down just remember that you were once the fastest sperm among millions



i was gonna post something depressing but this made me laugh lol. 
yes. i was once a sperm, oh the good old days ~~~


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

^ I heard of Nebu's saying quite a few times. Got ninja'd.


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> If you're ever feeling down just remember that you were once the fastest sperm among millions



this is going in my sig
it is beautiful


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> @SPcrossing I know that feel ;m;



I knooow, and the funny thing is that I'm less shy on the internet than IRL.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Beary said:


> this is going in my sig
> it is beautiful



You're sig currently vs what you just posted. 

I looked at it expecting to see that quote, and all I see is, "were you expecting something"...
This is funny to me, because I actually was.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I knooow, and the funny thing is that I'm less shy on the internet than IRL.



I'm kinda shy with both :c 
I don't really have good social skills


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're sig currently vs what you just posted.
> 
> I looked at it expecting to see that quote, and all I see is, "were you expecting something"...
> This is funny to me, because I actually was.



_i am your conscience _


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

How is tomorrow Friday already...? I feel like this week just barely started...


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I'm kinda shy with both :c
> I don't really have good social skills



i have sucky social skills but guess what
i say what i want and im not shy at all
i hug everyone
and it makes things worse because not everyone likes hugs or me talking to whoevers available (


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Beary said:


> this is going in my sig
> it is beautiful



btw I can't take credit for the saying I heard it long ago from a friend.


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> btw I can't take credit for the saying I heard it long ago from a friend.



too bad it has been done


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

Beary said:


> too bad it has been done



/shakes fist/ I'll get you next time Gadget, Next time

also damn I've been spending a lot of the time in the basement

>the museum pretty much sucks now
> I guess Brewsters Cafe' is okay but you always have to stay on topic
>the animal crossing ones are okay I'll post there sometimes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

The honesty level that you have shown me is 100%. ^


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Nebu said:


> >the museum pretty much sucks now
> > I guess Brewsters Cafe' is okay but you always have to stay on topic
> >the animal crossing ones are okay I'll post there sometimes



>Yep, I mostly blame the good artists who left the site long ago, or me...for...um...not posting...I forgot I have an art thread half the time
>Pretty much yeah
>Honestly, it gets boring considering that there isn't a new game coming out for some time now...


----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2015)

What's with the greentexting?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

I dunno it's a habit I guess?


----------



## Ichigo. (May 1, 2015)

Cheese In The Trap is such a great manhwa! It's become one of my favorite manga/manhwa/comics. Too bad only 166/218 chapters have been translated


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Beez in the trap.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

I did a sing

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wKnCbsBLoi

I'm really quiet btw :'3


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

i rly rly rly rly want a chili dog and cheese fries


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

penguins said:


> i rly rly rly rly want a chili dog and cheese fries



oh my god
javocado ruined the image of chili dogs for me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

My eyes are burning, but thankfully I am not pouring out gallons of sweat anymore, couldn't get any sleep before my graveshift tonight, so I have been up since 4am this morning, and will be up at least until 9am tomorrow morning... Not a great idea, I literally just came onto my shift and my eyes are already super heavy and the soda is NOT helping. >.<


----------



## Zane (May 1, 2015)

take a shot every time my computer randomly does a forced restart. die.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

I want to go on his boat this weekend


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 1, 2015)

i need to get the heck to bed already but i wanna stay up longer...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

I hate waking up in the morning.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2015)

How will I start with my character design...


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

I wish evening would get here already.  I'm so bored today.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

I hate homework.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

Magic is in the air it's even in your hair, there is magic everywhere you try to hide but there is no where you can escape your life has turned into despair for the magic has an affair with darkness,so now it's now time to prepare, go to  lair of the dark warlock named pierre

I have no idea what I just did there


----------



## Beary (May 1, 2015)

iM GETTING MY HAIR BLUEIFIED


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

I really want to go the M?tter Museum again :c
but it's all the way in Philadelphia PA


----------



## Beary (May 1, 2015)

why

just why


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Guess I got a way with words, I could get away with murder. Ever heard of Aspergers'? It's a rare condition, it's what you're suffering from when you simply don't care if it's an 80 degree day and there's no fricken air conditioning.


----------



## Beary (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Guess I got a way with words, I could get away with murder. Ever heard of Aspergers'? It's a rare condition, it's what you're suffering from when you simply don't care if it's an 80 degree day and there's no fricken air conditioning.



um
i have aspergers and i care

????


----------



## boujee (May 1, 2015)

I'm hungry but at the same time, not craving anything


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

I don't care...
I legitimately do not care.
I just do not give a flying ****. 
So, stop trying, because I do not give two ****ing ****s about you or what's happening.
*Leave. Me. Alone.* 
I beg of you

- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually do read just about all of the responses in the "What's Bothering You?" thread...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Beary said:


> um
> i have aspergers and i care
> 
> ????



Oh sorry, I read your title and it says don't care.


----------



## Beary (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Oh sorry, I read your title and it says don't care.



...

good point
gg mate


----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2015)

I've been baking for the past six hours. Jesus Christ.


----------



## kassie (May 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been baking for the past six hours. Jesus Christ.



What are you baking?


----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2015)

skeletique said:


> What are you baking?



I made lemon creme pie and peanut butter cookies.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I made lemon creme pie and peanut butter cookies.



Sounds so good! Tell me how it tastes c:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

it still bums me that silent hill P.T has been cancelled


----------



## Beary (May 1, 2015)

i am sitting in the bathroom with gloopy hair that is blue
what is life ever


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> ...
> 
> good point
> gg mate



Me 1 you 0


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Nebu said:


> it still bums me that silent hill P.T has been cancelled



Me too. I was really looking forward to not being able to play it and watching some youtuber play it, instead.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Me too. I was really looking forward to not being able to play it and watching some youtuber play it, instead.



lel same cause I don't have the console needed to play it:'3


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

he called me! score


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2015)

Nebu said:


> it still bums me that silent hill P.T has been cancelled



SAME ; ^;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

I just got excited over the face that I still have ramen noodles and cheese puffs...
"What have I become?"


----------



## Javocado (May 2, 2015)

fast 7 was hella good


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

i really want this obscure brand of instant ramen but they only sell it at the convenience stores at my school which is 90 minutes away from me


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

kladdkaka master race


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

I should really eat the mini pizza next to me....<m<


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I should really eat the mini pizza next to me....<m<



then eat it


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

exactly ^

also this civ game hnnng


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> then eat it


I did c:


----------



## Zane (May 2, 2015)

NO DINNER FOR 1000 YEARS


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

wat wut m8

also damn im hungry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

What if we like combined Benjimin Button with The Time Traveler's Wife and have a story about a boy who was born one day and that night at midnight he moved backwards in time a day and his mother knew all along because she had met him a long time ago when he was older and she was a child. And when he gets old enough he like tried to stay up all night so time couldn't reset and send him back and waited past midnight and he sat there staring at the clock but it wouldn't move past midnight so he got up to go tell his mom and time was just frozen because he wouldn't let it reset... 

I'm having weird early morning thoughts yo.


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2015)

/screeches


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

im hongry


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 2, 2015)

I have to use today and tomorrow making study guides for finals week.


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

why tf do they still show us bill nye videos in 8th grade


----------



## spCrossing (May 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> why tf do they still show us bill nye videos in 8th grade



Bill Nye is awesome, you're just lying to yourself if you think it isn't


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Bill Nye is awesome, you're just lying to yourself if you think it isn't



i know it is but
ffs


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2015)

The fact that I don't know what I did wrong worries me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> >Yep, I mostly blame *the good artists who left the site long ago*, or me...for...um...not posting...I forgot I have an art thread half the time
> >Pretty much yeah
> >Honestly, it gets boring considering that there isn't a new game coming out for some time now...



Shots have been fired

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> I want to go on his boat this weekend



Well water you waiting for


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

i need more vinyl records


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Well water you waiting for



punny I dunno ;o


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2015)

why the hell are like notifications a thing, they're so goddamn annoying


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2015)

I dislike when someone's shop/auction/whatever "layout" is hard to read and hard to follow.


----------



## Beardo (May 2, 2015)

My makeup resembles that of a hooker who just gave up halfway through


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

I wish I didn't have facial hair.


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I wish I didn't have facial hair.



This is why women are superior . U .


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

I just read, " What Pokemon type would the user above you be?" as, "What type of door would you be?"


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I just read, " What Pokemon type would the user above you be?" as, "What type of door would you be?"



i would be a mahogany door with a silver handle shaped like a bird

you?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> i would be a mahogany door with a silver handle shaped like a bird
> 
> you?



I would be a piece of plywood taped to the door frame.


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I would be a piece of plywood taped to the door frame.



beautiful


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> beautiful



Thank you. I couldn't think of a better representation than that ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Thank you. I couldn't think of a better representation than that ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I'm going to vomit.



oh dear! Why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> oh dear! Why?



I don't know. My stomach is messed up today...I tried to vomit, and it didn't work. So, idk what to do, now.


----------



## Beary (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I don't know. My stomach is messed up today...I tried to vomit, and it didn't work. So, idk what to do, now.




D:
ressssttt


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Beary said:


> D:
> ressssttt



^-^ 
I will. Soon. I have to wait, though, because I have to take my dog out again, before I go to sleep.
thank you for your concern


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

sometimes I wonder how many people here thought I was guy
or still think I'm a guy lol


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 3, 2015)

Why are cats so soft?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Nebu said:


> sometimes I wonder how many people here thought I was guy
> or still think I'm a guy lol



I thought you and Noiru were guys.


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Nebu said:


> sometimes I wonder how many people here thought I was guy
> or still think I'm a guy lol



oh

o h

o     h


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

it's the avatar and signature huh?
and I guess my username can be a factor as well


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

I hope he  gives me a bag to carry it in...


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

unfair fight, there should be a rematch (minus the running away and hugging) ;(


----------



## Azza (May 3, 2015)

Why am I always sick on weekends 0-0


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> it's the avatar and signature huh?
> and I guess my username can be a factor as well



I guess if your name begins with a N you are a guy.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

I know it's not xmas but...
this image will forever make me lol






MERRY CHRISTMAS YOU LITTLE SH1TS​


----------



## Ichigo. (May 3, 2015)

I reached today's goal for putting together my PPT but now it's almost 1am and I want fried chicken.


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

Oh boy. More black magic.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

I feel like my eyeballs are literally going to jump out of my head... either that or dry up like raisins, I am abusing the heck out of my eye drops.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Ayu's new stuff is really good. Waaaay better than Colours


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2015)

i hate when i want to fight teenagers cuz now i'm too damn old to


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

im freezing like ****


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

whenever i click this it keeps bringing me to the santa face and I am probably going to have a heart attack tbh


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

how about some hot poop


----------



## Aradai (May 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> i hate when i want to fight teenagers cuz now i'm too damn old to


I'll fight them for you (ง •̀_•́)ง


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I'll fight them for you (ง •̀_•́)ง



my hero (ﾉ?з｀)ノ


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

ugh, why must you be such a brat? i thought we solved things, but that never lasts, does it? sorry but i can't deal with you nor do i want to anytime soon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

should I make homemade pancakes just for me or would that be mean? i don't really have any food so i just might...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2015)

Kaneki-Clark Kent Super Ghoul, save the world.


----------



## Chocorin (May 3, 2015)

I hate Sunday mornings...never anything to eat in the fridge.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

"Keviin. Keviiin. Can I ride on your bike?"
XD ****ing BLR...cracks me up.


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

effing golden swordfish

SPAWN SO I CAN CHOP YOUR HEAD OFF AND COOK IT FOR POINTS


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

Someone teach me the Jitterbug choreography please


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Kaneki-Clark Kent Super Ghoul, save the world.



what the ****...

nah pancakes are meant to be for yourself


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

i hate showers


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

I change my signature too much. -w-


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

mfw i cant see a post


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

I just remembered... weren't they going to start charging for invisible mode? What happened with that?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> I just remembered... weren't they going to start charging for invisible mode? What happened with that?



Delayed. Not that I care since I use online now anyways that I trade with people.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Delayed. Not that I care since I use online now anyways that I trade with people.



Delayed until when? Do you know?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Delayed until when? Do you know?



There isn't any further information on it right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Hoenn pokedex go fly a kite, for real >>


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Hoenn pokedex go fly a kite, for real >>



I don't understand? :/


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

im shaking sp badly


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

My left eye has a slightly better shape than my right eye.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

I can't believe I'll be 17 already... eugh... I'm getting old. .-.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> I can't believe I'll be 17 already... eugh... I'm getting old. .-.



oh my gosh next week xAx
I totally forgot it was already May


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> oh my gosh next week xAx
> I totally forgot it was already May



ikr? It's so close... >w<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> I can't believe I'll be 17 already... eugh... I'm getting old. .-.



I feel you, every time I see my dad I tell him your son is a old man.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I feel you, every time I see my dad I tell him your son is a old man.



And every time you tell him that, he cringes at the fact that you said "a old man.", instead of "*an* old man."

- - - - Post Merge - - - -


My dog likes to sleep right in the middle of the kitchen walkway. So, you have to step over her...she's so cute, though...So, it's okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> And every time you tell him that, he cringes at the fact that you said "a old man.", instead of "*an* old man."
> 
> - - - - Post Merge - - - -
> 
> ...



There's steam coming out of my head right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> There's steam coming out of my head right now.



You should go get that checked out.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You should go get that checked out.



I have, my doctor told me to avoid d*cks.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I have, my doctor told me to avoid d*cks.



Well, I guess you've got to figure out a way to avoid yourself. Good luck with that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Well, I guess you've got to figure out a way to avoid yourself. Good luck with that.



I'm clapping really slowly after I read that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I'm clapping really slowly after I read that.



I bet that looked really ridiculous.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I bet that looked really ridiculous.



You're ridiculous.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You're ridiculous.



*You're damn right.*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *You're damn right.*



I'm always right.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I'm always right.



Only once.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Only once.



That is a lie.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

I hate when battery levels get low.


----------



## gloomyfox (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

gloomyfox said:


> bump



You think of bumping?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You think of bumping?



What?


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What?



I said "You think of bumping?"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> That is a lie.



*ONCE*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I said "You think of bumping?"



I know what you said, but the question doesn't make any sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> *ONCE*



Liar. Liar. Pant's. On. Fiya.


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I know what you said, but the question doesn't make any sense.



I'm confirming that she thinks of bumping.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm confirming that she thinks of bumping.



Was it necessary?


----------



## beebcrossing (May 3, 2015)

Who named everything the way it is like why is the colour orange called orange and why is the sky called the sky


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Was it necessary?



I didn't know if she was bumping this thread or if she really thinks about bumping.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I didn't know if she was bumping this thread or if she really thinks about bumping.



Like bumping into something?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I know what you said, but the question doesn't make any sense.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hanging from a telephone wire. Squirmin', squirmin'. Pants are burnin'. When I lie, my hips start turnin'.


And as for what Mariah meant, you've got a brain...use it. ****. It's so simple.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Like bumping into something?



Since the thread is about random thoughts and they posted 'bump', so either they wanted to bump the thread or they were thinking of bumps.


----------



## madsassycat (May 3, 2015)

can someone answer my question?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Since the thread is about random thoughts and they posted 'bump', so either they wanted to bump the thread or they were thinking of bumps.



Or like bumping into someone?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

madsassycat said:


> can someone answer my question?



What was your question? I missed it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

madsassycat said:


> can someone answer my question?



What is your question darling?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> What was your question? I missed it.



Stupid ninjas.


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

i flipping hate this shippy pizza 
_I eat pizza almost every day, damn I hate it now_

-my censorship on tbt about ranting of pizza


----------



## madsassycat (May 3, 2015)

well i was wondering how do you make a thread?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Or like bumping into someone?



Or like bumping the thread back to the top, again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



madsassycat said:


> well i was wondering how do you make a thread?



You click on post thread. It should be towards the top, in the category you have chosen.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Or like bumping the thread back to the top, again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Or bumping in general doesnt matter w/e


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)




----------



## madsassycat (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Or like bumping the thread back to the top, again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thanks so much!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Or like bumping the thread back to the top, again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes I already know the first meaning. You don't have to tell me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> View attachment 92337



Whoa how do you do that my wizard?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Yes I already know the first meaning. You don't have to tell me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Do what, mere mortal?

- - - Post Merge - - -



madsassycat said:


> thanks so much!



No problem! ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Do what, mere moral?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Mortal*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Mortal*



No. You're a mortal...with no morals.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> No. You're a moral...with no morals.



You can't cover up your mistakes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You can't cover up your mistakes.



Nope, because there is no mistake.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Nope, because there is no mistake.



You don't call someone a moral.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You don't call someone a moral.



*I* know.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *I* do.



Making up a new language now?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Making up a new language now?



"I know." is English...you speak it, too.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "I do." is English...you speak it, too.



No, I mean calling someone a moral.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> No, I mean calling someone a moral.



Dude...do you really go around calling people morals? That's so weird...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Dude...do you really go around calling people morals? That's so weird...



Someone is delusional.


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

\ o . o / ok lets all get along now


--

im happy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Someone is delusional.



I know. You are. I didn't want to tell you, because I thought you would react badly. I'm glad you're finally accepting yourself...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

I'm trying to get along with the person, but someone won't cooperate. I'm happy too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Beary said:


> \ o . o / ok lets all get along now
> 
> 
> --
> ...



We're fine xD
We're just messing with each other. Don't worry.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I know. You are. I didn't want to tell you, because I thought you would react badly. I'm glad you're finally accepting yourself...



Stop trying to put this on me. Or I'll be down on one knee.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Stop trying to put this on me. Or I'll put you down on your knees.



You're a pervert.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're a pervert.



How? Read it again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> How? Read it again.



You edited it, but I already quoted the original. So, it still stands.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You edited it, but I already quoted the original. So, it still stands.



Yes you're standing instead of kneeling so what are you talking about?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Yes you're standing instead of kneeling so what are you talking about?



Talkin' 'bout love, boy. The birds and the bees. They don't get along. They just coexist.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Talkin' 'bout love, boy. The birds and the bees. They don't get along. They just coexist.



The **** are you talking about?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> The **** are you talking about?



I JUST SAID WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT! YOU BLIND, BOY?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I JUST SAID WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT! YOU BLIND, BOY?



Stop calling me a boy. I'm a grown man.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Stop calling me a boy. I'm a grown man.



You're barely 18, boy. Still a baby.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're barely 18, boy. Still a baby.



I'm older then you so be quiet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I'm older then you so be quiet.



You're not. So, hush, little baby. Don't you cry.


----------



## madsassycat (May 3, 2015)

another question hoping to be answered without me being a idiot or (a blond XD, im technically making fun of myself XD)
what does TBT mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

madsassycat said:


> another question hoping to be answered without me being a idiot or (a blond XD, im technically making fun of myself XD)
> what does TBT mean?



It means bells, which is the currency here, the forums.
Don't worry. It took me forever to figure it out.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

madsassycat said:


> another question hoping to be answered without me being a idiot or (a blond XD, im technically making fun of myself XD)
> what does TBT mean?



It's funny how you're asking these questions on this thread because you know 2K is lurking around here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> It's funny how you're asking these questions on this thread because you know 2K is lurking around here.



Maybe they don't know where you're supposed to ask...
I don't even know. This is where I'd ask, too. Though, I was too nervous to ask any questions.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Maybe they don't know where you're supposed to ask...
> I don't even know. This is where I'd ask, too. Though, I was too nervous to ask any questions.



You're 21 and you're nervous. Wow we still have a baby.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You're 21 and you're nervous. Wow we still have a baby.



I have social anxiety disorder. **** off, boi.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I have social anxiety disorder. **** off, boi.



Oh, sorry to hear that friend. I will go **** off.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that friend. I will go **** off.



You nasty.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You nasty.



I apologize to you and this is the **** I get?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I apologize to you and this is the **** I get?



I didn't give you ****. I gave you two words. *You. Nasty.* 
Apology accepted.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I didn't give you ****. I gave you two words. *You. Nasty.*
> Apology accepted.



You're the one who told me to **** off. So what now punk?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

You forgot a comma, punk. That's what.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

You don't need a comma.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler: warning nsfw thought



sometimes I wonder how Blow jobs came to be
like did someone just wake up one day and was just like "hmm I think I'm going to suck a d!ck today"


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: warning nsfw thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

I wish it was winter again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You don't need a comma.



I know I don't. You did.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: warning nsfw thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wondered this, and why they call it a "blow" job...


Spoiler



I could imagine if someone actually tried to blow on a d!ck xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I know I don't. You did.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler because more nsfw



yeah why are they even called blow jobs you don't ****ing blow into it you suck it
so wtf...wait wait dude...dude maybe it's called a blow job cause a guy blows a load into
the girl's or guy's mouth when he reaches an orgasm....dude I feel like I just made a spiritual discover


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I know I don't. You did.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Could you stop being a smartass?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: spoiler because more nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great topic and I salute you for it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: spoiler because more nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy ****....holy ****....you solved the damn mystery....
Everything makes sense, now...
I feel like my eyes have opened up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Could you stop being a smartass?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Could you stop being a dumbass?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

I guess you can say

I gave your mind...a blow job

-shot-


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Holy ****....holy ****....you solved the damn mystery....
> Everything makes sense, now...
> I feel like my eyes have opened up.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha **** you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Ha ha ha **** you.



Ha ha ha ha. Nah, man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> I guess you can say
> 
> I gave your mind...a blow job
> 
> -shot-



XD

You are amazing.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (May 3, 2015)

Every time a new song starts on pandora it scares me a little ( ._.)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler: wonderful chat convos from me and my friend's chatroom warning also NSFW


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

XD Trying to unlock the taco. 
Your friends are funny...

 - - - Post Merge - - -  

I hope they don't start charging for invisible mode D: 
I didn't even know that was a thought.


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2015)

Hey can you two calm down a bit in here please, thanks yo.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

[[removed by user]]


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Man, what's going on?

I haven't been here all weekend and crap is starting to go down.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Hey can you two calm down a bit in here please, thanks yo.



Yes, sir! Sorry, sir.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Man, what's going on?
> 
> I haven't been here all weekend and crap is starting to go down.



Kevin and I posted too much in here....and other threads...


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Hey can you two calm down a bit in here please, thanks yo.



finally i can post in peace.

=

never rlly figured out how IRC works, maybe its time to explore


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Hey can you two calm down a bit in here please, thanks yo.



Sorry my man. I don't know what happened to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> finally i can post in peace.
> 
> =
> 
> never rlly figured out how IRC works, maybe its time to explore




What is IRC?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What is IRC?



here's beginner's guide 4 u


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> here's beginner's guide 4 u



Oh okay thank you friend.


----------



## Radda (May 3, 2015)

DAMMIT I ALWAYS MISS THE GOOD PARTS.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I thought I had all of the songs on this album...apparently, I only have three.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes I dream about physically ripping my teeth out of my skull, gushing blood, just ripping them all out, sometimes they kind of crumble with the pressure, and I FEEL it like really strongly and it's awful and gorey and terrifying. I wish I could make them go away but they're stemming off stress which I can't just turn off...


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

at least i got some sleep today


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

I just realize I screwed around in Skype all weekend....

woopdedoo.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

tfw low-key ****storm 

That's the best kind bc the thread doesn't get closed

-

Also no school today bc burst water pipe woah


----------



## penguins (May 4, 2015)

waking up is tough


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac is awesome.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Edgy Aonuma


----------



## fabasaurusrex (May 4, 2015)

mother knows best


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

you again -snort-

anyways oras dex is pure ****


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

the TREEEEEEEEEEEEES are dyING


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

*dancing* it's my f**king Friday FINALLY! Too bad I will get to spend my weekend cleaning my room unless my friend kidnaps me. >.<


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

oh this will be a very awesome mix album


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *dancing* it's my f**king Friday FINALLY! Too bad I will get to spend my weekend cleaning my room unless my friend kidnaps me. >.<



lol pretty much or at least be alone just cause :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol pretty much or at least be alone just cause :c



I live with my family who either work from home, or don't work, and my boyfriend lives with me. Alone isn't a thing.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I live with my family who either work from home, or don't work, and my boyfriend lives with me. Alone isn't a thing.



I live with my mom but I hate being home when she is (and/or cleaning)


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

I'm supposed to making an ad for my marketing class right now..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> OH MY GOD I FOUND OLD AC NL SCREENSHOTS


Anything good? If so, post em to the screenshot thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> I'm supposed to making an ad for my marketing class right now..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


How the hell does that work..


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Double post go suck a d*ck

Haha yes i probably will :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Every time I see a certain member, "Crazy *****" by Buckcherry is gonna pop into my head, apparently xD


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Every time I see a certain member, "Crazy *****" by Buckcherry is gonna pop into my head, apparently xD



Bahahahaha!!!  Now I wonder who that could be??


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

^me probably. or that turt burglar 

also dont play pokemon after listening to binaural beat stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

"scratches all down my back to keep me RIGHT ONN!"
This salad tastes funny, this salad tastes STRANGE!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

turt salad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

ew, I should give this salad to a turt, i realized its cause they changed the salad mix and it is making me sad. =C


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yes u shud do dat sistaaaaah. peace


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^me probably. or that turt burglar
> 
> also dont play pokemon after listening to binaural beat stuff.



xD It was ATotsSpot, actually, but okay..


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

LOL alright.

also yay got a new wallet. at least it has more separate pockets for cards:3


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

agencies yeay


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

the tree in the banner is larger i s2g


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

I have to pee but my bed is too comfortable

#Nebuproblems


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

pee in your bed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Just realized that I'm today's top poster, so far


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Start wearing adult diapers.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Start wearing adult diapers.


oh

god

i shouldn't laugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

_"I save lives each day, because there are people out there that need to be shot, and I don't shoot them."_


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

what a fool i feel in love with you, you turned my whole world upside-down..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

I guess it's about that time to pass out hard. The bed is feelin' cozy and it beckons to me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I guess it's about that time to pass out hard. The bed is feelin' cozy and it beckons to me.



jav a turt


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2015)

I'm not sure how much longer I can maintain my sanity reading my Legal & Environmental Business book. I've had to have read almost 100 pages the last couple days and typing large amounts of notes for each chapter. It takes 2 hours per chapter on average.

I thought this was the "What's Bothering You" thread. Oops. In that case, pickled relish.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

I had no idea they were called nipples

My keyboard has bigger boobs than me in theory, I don't know how I feel about that


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

nipples.

uhm'

i just died. wait can you get an orgasm if you touch them hard enough?


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

i dunno how about you try?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

jffjfjfjfj

maybe if you think about getting one it could work otherwise nah bruh


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Anatomy


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> View attachment 92406
> I had no idea they were called nipples
> 
> My keyboard has bigger boobs than me in theory, I don't know how I feel about that



you said nipples -immature snickering


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

hAHA NIPULS *snorts giggles chokes dies*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

No, I don't want your pills. I just want my friend to get over her with that joint.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

my love for Elecrto swing has returned and now I can't stop listening to it on the electro swing radio :'3
for those who never heard electro swing music here listen ((or not that's entirely up to you :U))


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> my love for Elecrto swing has returned and now I can't stop listening to it on the electro swing radio :'3
> for those who never heard electro swing music here listen ((or not that's entirely up to you :U))



OH MY GOD UR A SaINT I LOVE YOU LET ME KISS YOU

everyone's heard that first song tho xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> OH MY GOD UR A SaINT I LOVE YOU LET ME KISS YOU
> 
> everyone's heard that first song tho xD



I shall allow kisses uwu

and yeah I know umu


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

i want moar popcorn


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> No, I don't want your pills. I just want my friend to get over her with that joint.



i read that as i don't want ur piles

- - - Post Merge - - -

who would


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

The electro swing radio I'm listening to


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

eggun mayonnaise


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> i read that as i don't want ur piles
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> who would



XD Oh, god, I don't want their piles either!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

eww

also why isn't there a swedish words for those old love beads thing. i want some.. (as the hippie necklaces not some modern ****)


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

im so sorry but that instantly made me think of ben wa balls


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> eww
> 
> also why isn't there a swedish words for those old love beads thing. i want some.. (as the hippie necklaces not some modern ****)



You put "modern" with "love beads", and my mind automatically goes to anal beads XD
I don't know. They're just beads on a string. Why are they called love beads?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

oooooh those they are creepy af

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> You put "modern" with "love beads", and my mind automatically goes to anal beads XD
> I don't know. They're just beads on a string. Why are they called love beads?



cause you use a certain kinds of pearls/beads but i have no fking idea about those either


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

im so confused we need visuals pls


and not of anal beads/ ben wa balls pls


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

these


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

OH I KNOW WHAT YOU[RE TALKINGA BOUT BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

EXACTLY

if i knew the name i could probably go and buy them myself though jkbdjfkfs

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.pandurohobby.se/Katalog/10-Smycken-Accessoarer/1050-Parlor/105095-Parlmixar-naturmaterial/1/566669-Traparlor-3-mm-fargmix

looks like those but hm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> if i knew the name i could probably go and buy them myself though jkbdjfkfs
> 
> ...



Those are just seed beads on a string, I assure you. Go buy a pack of mixed colored seed beads and string 'em up. Ta-da. You're set.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Yeah but they aren't that easy to find just cause. Yes I plan to make them myself but I kinda had to find the beads, i think those will do though


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah but they aren't that easy to find just cause. Yes I plan to make them myself but I kinda had to find the beads, i think those will do though



Oh, they're pretty easy to find here. WalMart even has 'em, but yeah, that's them.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

this is the cutest thing ever


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

that is SO adorable omfg


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, they're pretty easy to find here. WalMart even has 'em, but yeah, that's them.


you lucky ****s i think i have to go to that store to get them properly lol


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

I want one :c but they cost $749.00
not to mention you have to pay a $200 spot reserve to get one


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

holy sh *t

also im hungry


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you lucky ****s i think i have to go to that store to get them properly lol



XD Yeah...we also have **** like Hobby Lobby and Michael's, craft stores, that would have loads of 'em.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD Yeah...we also have **** like Hobby Lobby and Michael's, craft stores, that would have loads of 'em.



i think we have that crafts store i linked to and some other they are not a lot of them though


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

i wish we had those craft stores
all we have is hobbycraft
and there isn't one for 12372345678909239811 miles


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

The problem with the craft stores around my area, is that they are in very high traffic areas...It would take at least 20 minutes to get to them and inside of them, when they're only a few miles away.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yeah i hope i can get those beads and some thread it would look awesome :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> The problem with the craft stores around my area, is that they are in very high traffic areas...It would take at least 20 minutes to get to them and inside of them, when they're only a few miles away.



yeah.. we have one in a mall i hate going to and the other is in one of the most crowded parts in town


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

I want to get a dog and name it "Guess" so when people ask me what my dogs name is I can be like"guess" and they'll just keep trying the Guess what my dogs name when it's name is "Guess"


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

good idea

or name it satanicpornocultshop

(it's a japanese electronic/pop band not actual porn lol hi mods)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

A girl flirted with me at WalMart, today. 
It's confirmed. Chicks dig me. 
Gather 'round and feast your eyes! 
xD Kidding...nobody digs me...I'm pathetic ;n;


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> A girl flirted with me at WalMart, today.
> It's confirmed. Chicks dig me.
> Gather 'round and feast your eyes!
> xD Kidding...nobody digs me...I'm pathetic ;n;



:c lucky
I just get creepy guys asking me for sex or telling to get in their car


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

trying to snipe auctions at neopets how fun


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> :c lucky
> I just get creepy guys asking me for sex or telling to get in their car



Oh, wow...
D: That's horrible.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> :c lucky
> I just get creepy guys asking me for sex or telling to get in their car



ew  i hate when they think they can get away with it too


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> trying to snipe auctions at neopets how fun



any paintbrushes

that **** was the frigging stuff you toiled away for hours for


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

didnt get the egg blech

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> any paintbrushes
> 
> that **** was the frigging stuff you toiled away for hours for


eh was trying to get a pirate draik egg got some ass beating me though


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> any paintbrushes
> 
> that **** was the frigging stuff you toiled away for hours for



I remember I spent *forever* trying to get enough for a starry paint brush for my ixi, when I was a little kid. I was so proud of myself xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

which is fun because they cost nothing now. only starry pet i like is like draik or uni tho


----------



## madsassycat (May 4, 2015)

would anyone like to buy some things off of me? im trying to make some money


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

anyways hitting the bed soon enough night peeps


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

ah man neopets I remember when I use to play that all the time

but now it's ruined IMO I mean it's okay...but I'm going to put my nostalgia goggles on and say that the old neopets will always be
Much better.

this is probably the latest account I have but I barely use it anymore
http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=dokuku


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

madsassycat said:


> would anyone like to buy some things off of me? im trying to make some money



idk if that's allowed on these forums

does anybody know if it is


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

I know you can sale art in the museum section
but other things I'm not sure where you sale them, if you can that is


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

man I love anti humor so much

some of my fave ones

"Why was six afraid of seven? 
It wasn't. Numbers are not sentient and thus incapable of feeling fear."

"A man walks into a bar, he is an alcoholic and is ruining his family."

"Four blonds are driving to Disneyworld. They finally get to Florida and they see a sign that says "Disneyworld: left" so they take the left and have a wonderful time at what many people believe to be the most magical place on Earth."

"Knock, Knock. 
Who's there? 
Dave. 
Dave who? 
Dave proceeds to break into tears as his grandmother's Alzheimers has progressed to the point where she can no longer remember him."

"A horse walked into a bar. Several people got up and left as they spotted the potential danger in the situation."

"How do you kill a blonde? 
Well there are many ways, but all of which are wrong because murder is illegal."


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

so sleepy ah


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

yes, Chloe, you 45 lb. mutt...Of course, I want you to stand on my ****. Gah. Thank you very much. Don't ever do it again, GTFO.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Don't take too much caffeine folks. Bad things can happen.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

*S* *A* *D*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

If I just said every random thought casually aloud to someone, I would be a very weird person. I could just imagine, someone standing there, and I turn to them and say, "****, I forgot my bra.". "Triangles can roll.". "You're weird", says the other person. "Your face is ****ing weird.", I reply, laughing. 

I mean...what even?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

lol yeah IKR


though I do it with my friends a lot.but..they're just like "Nebu?...What ****?" 
in which I reply with "oh shut you guys are just as bad" though of course they are friends
so it's different from strangers, I'm really normal around strangers and mostly quiet and polite


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> lol yeah IKR
> 
> 
> though I do it with my friends a lot.but..they're just like "Nebu?...What ****?"
> ...



xD Yeah. 
I just say weird **** that doesn't make sense, to my friend. I think my favourites were, "Man!! This ice cream is cold!"...I was genuinely shocked for a minute...and "I hate when people give answers like they know ****."...Stuff like that. 
In front of strangers, I'm quiet and uncomfortable, and I know they can feel how uncomfortable I am xD It's funny, because I notice, they then become just as uncomfortable.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 4, 2015)

I wonder how many calories doing schoolwork burns? I always get hungry so much faster when I have lots of schoolwork.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

Yee


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

My head hurts... -w-


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

wanna eat some cold noodle soup


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

The tags say I can buy nipples. How is that possible?


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 5, 2015)

Screw you, Deku Butler! Don't tell me to follow you then fly at super fast speed through a stupid long maze and not bother to wait up for me. You can take whatever gift you wanted me to get and shove it up your wooden butt.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Screw you, Deku Butler! Don't tell me to follow you then fly at super fast speed through a stupid long maze and not bother to wait up for me. You can take whatever gift you wanted me to get and shove it up your wooden butt.



Bunnyhood bois OP


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

I forgot facebook existed...not like it matters. I basically don't exist to anyone on there, anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found the perfect word to describe my childhood, because it wasn't bad or "rough". 
It was intense....very...intense.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> The tags say I can buy nipples. How is that possible?


I'm not gonna post that here but you can lol.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 5, 2015)

This pasta is very hot


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

dont get hot poop...


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

can _I_ buy some nipples?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also pastrami


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

yes you can but i feel i shouldn't post how here.. ahem.

also damn this coffee was strong and listening to psych music.. groove man


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

I searched, "Can I buy some nipples?" in google, and now, it's telling me about inverted nipples..


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

Yes they exist. LOLOL


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

what about inverted penurz *raises cup of tea*


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

penises? you mean intersexual people or what


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

Haha! You think you can just steal my bananas with that tiny cutlass of yours? gl bro.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

starlark said:


> what about inverted penurz *raises cup of tea*



My friend said her ex bf could like suck his penis up into his body? I don't know...I never saw it, obviously...


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My friend said her ex bf could like suck his penis up into his body? I don't know...I never saw it, obviously...









am i hearing this right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

starlark said:


> am i hearing this right?



XD
Yes. This is the information, as it was given to me.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 5, 2015)

changed my username, hope i dont regret it lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

why am i not into x2's sig i'm obv turt enough


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> why am i not into x2's sig i'm obv turt enough



Dx
I have no more room...I was going to add in you and Nebudelic, too, but I can't put anything else in it. I've reached the character limit.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

remove da gif


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

I refuse! I can't be the gif queen with no gif. Plus, it wouldn't give me much space, anyway.

*_Sorted_*


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

i think you mixed up the two of us but yay in ur sig ;D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i think you mixed up the two of us but yay in ur sig ;D



xD 
I didn't. You just got done saying that you're turt enough, and Nebu said their username is a mix of Nebu and Psychedelic.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

she's not psych enough ;]


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

:U I'm more 50% loser 50% bad jokes -shot-


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

I had a dream where i got shot at 7/11​


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

stop sniping me ****ing neopets people


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

"it's much easier now"


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

to see inverted penises or?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Auto fellatio?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> stop sniping me ****ing neopets people



Kill them it's the only way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

/watching video about ghost in photographs/

man Ghost are the best Photo bombers

- - - Post Merge - - -

/slides this out from under rock/ I did another sing


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Spoiler



I knew a guy who could suck his own penis...


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

bet you we're all getting banned tomorrow


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Pfft, nooooo. Never.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> changed my username, hope i dont regret it lol



I like it.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

/x gets banned/
/the world implodes on it's self/
/all is gone/


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

xD Not going to get banned...
If anybody would get banned, it would be me. 
Don't worry.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

I'm so dead tired right now... -w-


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

i posted it in pokemon thread

but i got a gloom named Smoke w33d.

<3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Chris (May 5, 2015)

Just finished submitting all of the work for this semester's screenwriting module. 

One down - two more to go! Filmmaking next, then studying critical theory for the exam on May 12th.


Actually feeling confident for the first time ever that I might actually have what it takes to _pass_ third year. Scary to think I have the option to graduate instead of coming back for honours next year. Especially when just a few months ago I was considering dropping out altogether.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

Congrats  Must feel really good after all that hard work, man...

And damn.. I love reading music blogs and listen to 60s/70s psych stuff meanwhile..


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

some people are so full of themselves

i'm one of those people <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

My brain has a perverted response to everything...
It's kind of annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also disassociate myself from my brain, apparently...


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My brain has a perverted response to everything...
> It's kind of annoying.


same but i like it, it's part of my humor lol


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

mannn I have been smelling things that aren't really there a lot lately

ex:I've smelt fire, Pizza, cake, but none of those could be found anywhere in the house and when I ask anyone else if they can smell it they can't 

either I have amazing sense of smell and can smell other peoples cooking or my nose has became so f!cked up and confused.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

*starts crying* "I should have bought her flowers, mom!" ~Jack...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Thinking that I grabbed the gallon of milk, I almost shook up my bottle of soda.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

Does anybody actually dislike the Checker Knights music


----------



## EpicLazer (May 5, 2015)

I enjoy watching LOST.

I've been watching LOST.

LOST is a cool show.

You need to watch it to understand why it's so good.

If I try to explain stuff you won't understand unless you actually see it.

Kay


[SUP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SUP]​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

I could never get into Lost

The plot really LOST me -rim shot-


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> mannn I have been smelling things that aren't really there a lot lately
> 
> ex:I've smelt fire, Pizza, cake, but none of those could be found anywhere in the house and when I ask anyone else if they can smell it they can't
> 
> either I have amazing sense of smell and can smell other peoples cooking or my nose has became so f!cked up and confused.



Wow you are a super human, amazing sense of smell and sensitive ears.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

ugh, really depressed​


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

I can't wait for the One Punch Man anime.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

I've been playing with my kneaded eraser all day...


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2015)

How did I even go through life before I got my KitchenAid stand mixer?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

_Erase me..._


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> _Erase me..._



Absolutely not.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

I want to take a shower but there is no more hot water left


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Absolutely not.



Why not?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Why not?



Because you're too awesome to erase.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

pink panties. ew

also thanks dad i guess


----------



## Zane (May 6, 2015)

whats the point of going to work when my favorite sandwich is being discontinued


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> whats the point of going to work when my favorite sandwich is being discontinued



make it home made

also i need coffee.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

Ugh the museum is so full of cutesie animu art
Don't get me wrong I love cute art but Damm 
But I want to see something more different some art with a unique style not some generic anime style


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Dear god clothing store did you really have to make those jeans so expensive...I would have considered them otherwise.


----------



## Sanaki (May 6, 2015)

Why am I so hungry today


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

I think my boobs got bigger, my bras don't fit 

|:c boobs why you were already big enough stop


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Lol at some people raging because I have opinions on a matter.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

I had a dream that Rachel McAdams was my friend, and we were at this fair/carnival/rally, where there were a lot of tents and houses (mostly tents), that had different things you could do/buy....There were two other people with us. All of the sudden there was a huge fire. We barely got away. My shirt had caught on fire. Luckily I was able to put it out by slapping the **** out of myself, because of course that works. We're running. The fire is right behind us. I come to a fork in the road. A group of people go left and assure everyone that is the right way. I wanted to go right, but if I was wrong, there was no chance of surviving. So, I follow the group of people to the left. We don't get very far before we come to find the whole place blocked off/locked down...I should have listened to myself. I've already lost my friends in the crowd. There may be a sliver of hope left yet. The fire isn't quite that far. So, instead of succumbing to my fate, I run out and go to the right. Then as tensions were running high, and people were dying, _I wake up._ ^-^ 

*The end.*

It was pretty intense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

I once knew a lady who bought a dog strictly use as a foot stool, for her "disability". Her "disability" was that she is short. So, her feet don't touch the ground, which strains her back. So, of course, why not buy a dog...a ****ing dog...to use as a foot stool. Pfft **** getting an actual foot stool. I can't stand that woman.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Mom stop being such a ****ing assh*le and comparing me to dad. I'm nothing like him.


----------



## Sumia (May 6, 2015)

I think I fell again too much into pokemon cards...such nostalgia


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

i got pills to help my mood and i couldn't be happier


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

_This time I might just disappear..._


----------



## nard (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> _This time I might just disappear..._



can u pls


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

nard said:


> can u pls



Can you not


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Can you not



He meant can you please stop saying that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> He meant can you please stop saying that.



Don't assume what people mean, Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Don't assume what people mean, Kevin.



Did a legend teach you that, Veronica?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Did a legend teach you that, Veronica?



No.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

I can't believe that staring up at the stares triggered a major panic attack that went on into the next day, that one night...


----------



## Mariah (May 7, 2015)

I just found a Tumblr community called "lifters". It's just people who shoplift and brag about it. Then they claim it's an RP blog.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I just found a Tumblr community called "lifters". It's just people who shoplift and brag about it. Then they claim it's an RP blog.



rip

kids these days.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Is it bad I burst into laughter everytime I get Steve Jobs as a great Merchant in Civ V?


----------



## Zane (May 7, 2015)

i almost have 4k posts but 4 sucks 3 is better i'm gonna miss you 3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

Only 2 more finals left before summer.


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

I had some extremely spicy instant noodles

I'm..feeling it in my gut


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

audino said:


> I had some extremely spicy instant noodles
> 
> I'm..feeling it in my gut


Don't remind me. ugh. ug.

also i found those beads and thread but tbh this gonna take tiiimeee.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 7, 2015)

I was gone for two weeks, anyone remember me? Lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

yes

also gonna make some love beads-ish stuff. man i missed crafting **** for myself


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Boy, my views on the world were dim, back then...



Spoiler: I don't even know. Still kind of feel this way.



The world is chaotic and selfish. It vexes me so to reside in such a place filled with pious swines. To even humor the notion that my children, the flesh of my flesh, would live in this place...I wouldn't have it! Vultures, they are. Everyone is so dependent on material substances: Replacing needs with wants. They feed off of each other. The anger is so prevalent. The world is beautiful. It's the people in it that taint it with their ugliness. People are hideous creatures, not aesthetically but internally. Even I am hideous. Only I can actually see and admit my faults. I don't deny the truth. I needn't do so. We are all hideous creatures walking amoungst this beautiful place. We ignore the beauty that was given to us. We not only ignore it...we pollute it. We are filthy, and I am ashamed.



I was kind of a self-righteous ****nut, it seems xD....

This was about my lowest point. I had no friends, at all. I was completely alone, shutting myself off in my room and hating the world and everyone in it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I found the spiral with all of my poems in it!


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Boy, my views on the world were dim, back then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok, we all think those things at some point. x'/
Some of my notebooks from highschool were extremely verbose about the human condition and its relation to my suffering, etc etc hahah
They can be appallingly funny to look back at honestly


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Movie directors: 
"You're supposed to be in severe pain! So, make it sound like you're getting rammed!"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

I found a bunch of awesome vocabulary words that I wrote down in my spiral


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 7, 2015)

audino said:


> It's ok, we all think those things at some point. x'/



no

stop

don't act like you know me, man


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

My dog farted...Why do dog farts stink so much?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

^tell me about it lmango

Also.. why is it so hard to get a staryu and armaldo ugh


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> no
> 
> stop
> 
> don't act like you know me, man



OMG im sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

why does this professor ask the most mundane & research heavy questions I'm feeling so dead


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

ugh why are these pills wearing off already ._.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

... my cousin is a big weeb.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Me, *sitting at the table, on facebook* "OMG, I can swim, now!"
My grandpa, *stares at me for a few seconds, looks away and shakes his head*
Me, "......in my game....I can swim in my game, now...."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

*I miss back when I was a child, and all I worried about was getting home, putting on my swimsuit and watching this: *


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 7, 2015)

omg u guise


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

I really wish there was a channel that aired anime in Canada...


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 7, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I really wish there was a channel that aired anime in Canada...



No Toonami?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> No Toonami?



There isn't one here unfortunately...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Just as I was going to change the song, it was over.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 8, 2015)

why do i always miss the good part gdi


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> There isn't one here unfortunately...


Wow, that sucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't believe I devoted my self to watch dumb 60's anime again..

It's one of those days....


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

porcupines are cute


----------



## NiteMiner (May 8, 2015)

It's annoying when people reply to my threads or PM me saying they want to buy something and that they'll wait for me then go offline when I expect them to either have their gate open or join my town.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

look I found my skeleton



Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 8, 2015)

I'm lokey in love with a realllllllllllly close friend and she's leaving forever in like a month....


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Finished my first love beads necklace last night. A bit short so I think I will make my next one longer and/or larger. Still looks fab as hell even though it took me quite the hours (with some breaks, the beads themselves were small).

Also I fell asleep at like 3 am ugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Wow, that sucks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



60s anime are great don't diss the oldies


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

I was standing at the refrigerator, last night, nodding my head and jamming to a song that 1. I had never heard, 2. Was not playing...but man, it was an awesome song, from what I don't really remember...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

I really just want to change my username to Feeny and have my avatar as Eric Matthews saying, "FEEEENNNNYYYY!!!!". 

These are my dreams.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

you're awesome.. but idk how to tell you :c

also i wanna get back into new leaf damn


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

^^Same. I have a town that I haven't been in, in over a month. 

Also...
My dog is asleep on my foot, which is also asleep....I can't move my sleeping foot, because I don't want to wake my dog up D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update: My dog got off of my foot.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

*CURRENT STATUS*: Bones rattled 
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

cards was awesome lmango


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 8, 2015)

I want to eat something but I ate something last time I felt like it and felt gross afterwards.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

I'm like legit surprised I actually won 2 times in a row at CAH, most of those cards I choose were throw away cards or I went f!ck it and just choose a random card, I actually thought I was going to do very terrible.


----------



## kassie (May 8, 2015)

I just made Chicken Egg Salad for dinner. I wonder if it's going to be any good.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I'm like legit surprised I actually won 2 times in a row at CAH, most of those cards I choose were throw away cards or I went f!ck it and just choose a random card, I actually thought I was going to do very terrible.



you were lucky... but i guess i was too lol.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you were lucky... but i guess i was too lol.



yeah lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> yeah lol



c though lmango XD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

man I want to add some of you too skype, but I am really bad at communication
despite how I act on here I'm actually shy as hell when it comes to actually talking to someone
cause it's like "oh sh!t gotta think of something to say but what, oh gawd what if I say something wrong crap crap gotta say something at least..I don't want them to think i'm boring uggghh"

I can't even talk to any of my friends one on one despite knowing them for a long time
so you'd think I'd be able to but nope I feel more comfy when I'm in a group chat with them
cause I don't feel pressured into having to think of something to say

only person I can talk one on one to is my boyfriend


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

I wish I could remember that song that doesn't exist....I was really diggin' it, lat night at the fridge.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> man I want to add some of you too skype, but I am really bad at communication
> despite how I act on here I'm actually shy as hell when it comes to actually talking to someone
> cause it's like "oh sh!t gotta think of something to say but what, oh gawd what if I say something wrong crap crap gotta say something at least..I don't want them to think i'm boring uggghh"
> 
> ...



im shy if you mean talking in a mic but chat im alright..


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> man I want to add some of you too skype, but I am really bad at communication
> despite how I act on here I'm actually shy as hell when it comes to actually talking to someone
> cause it's like "oh sh!t gotta think of something to say but what, oh gawd what if I say something wrong
> crap crap gotta say something at least..I don't want them to think i'm boring uggghh"



I know that feel.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> im shy if you mean talking in a mic but chat im alright..


I can do both honestly but like I said I have to be in a group lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I know that feel.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I can do both honestly but like I said I have to be in a group lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



i see. also dat game with c lmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

I want to make babies with Steve Buscemi...


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I want to make babies with Steve Buscemi...



lets have a turt threesome

you lucky cards though


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

wooo home alone all this weekend, that means I can do whatever I want >w> <w<

-turns up volume up while watching Markipiler- c: yeaaaahhh


----------



## Pug (May 8, 2015)

i want doritos so bad


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Haruki Murakami is a one trick pony


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

Waiting for certain people to come online can be so painful. :0


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Taka said:


> Waiting for certain people to come online can be so painful. :0



I feel u! Waiting for a friend rn as well


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

Spoiler: girl issues



People always say that when you lose weight your boobs get smaller, I guess my Boobs didn't get the memo I went from D to DD and now I’m currently a DDD And what sucks the cups for my bras no longer fit/are too small I really hope my boobs didn't get bigger they’re already big enough.


----------



## Beary (May 8, 2015)

nebu is that thing in your signature a whipped cream taco alien


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

no it;s the baby from eraser head


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Beary said:


> nebu is that thing in your signature a whipped cream taco alien



I don't see whipped cream anywhere in her signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I don't see whipped cream anywhere in her signature.



Pretty sure Beary is talking about the image in the spoiler.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Pretty sure Beary is talking about the image in the spoiler.



Well that is a lot of whipped cream then.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

look how cute it is c:
((sadly I can't find the scene where it's oozing out "whip cream"))


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Root beer.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

I think everyone should watch this movie





in fact here's the full movie now watch it >:C ((or not))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-fEkbuP68


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> look how cute it is c:
> ((sadly I can't find the scene where it's oozing out "whip cream"))



Aw, how cute. *Faints.*


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> look how cute it is c:
> ((sadly I can't find the scene where it's oozing out "whip cream"))


this seems disgustingly interesting, what movie is it?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> this seems disgustingly interesting, what movie is it?



it's called Eraserhead I think the full movie is still on YT but I dunno

- - - Post Merge - - -

this song brings me back to my childhood uwu


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2015)

Splatoon's fun


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Drown me in music, for I can no longer stay afloat, in this sea of anguish.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Drown me in music, for I can no longer stay afloat, in this sea of anguish.



-drowns you in some nice soothing screamo music-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> -drowns you in some nice soothing screamo music-


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

me whenever someone touches the back of my neck​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

ughh I want to play this game but my laptop is sh!t with games and I have no money /sobs/

but really the whole concept of the Game in IMO is very interesting​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

My lil mini doxie is curled up, asleep, on my feet, and it is adorable! >u<


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk is tbt's turt pwincess


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

this true, noiru is turt queen, obey turt queen


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

f-ck I was thinking of some very bad thoughts and now I can't stop crying sh!t


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> f-ck I was thinking of some very bad thoughts and now I can't stop crying sh!t



Don't do that, instead think of Rush Limbaugh's soft sh**y body.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I shall also think of markipiler's  hot bod lol

also is it bad that I can't legit remember any memories of my parents when I was a child
like no matter how hard I try I can't remember anything, all I remember is always staying at my grandmother's house have have some blurry memories of my mom here and there, but none of my father.

so many of my memories are so faded,I can no longer distinguish what is real from what my mind has fabricated


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I shall also think of markipiler's  hot bod lol
> 
> also is it bad that I can't legit remember any memories of my parents when I was a child
> like no matter how hard I try I can't remember all I remember is always staying at my grand mother's house have have some blurry memories of my mom here and there, but none of my father.



That is really strange, I often have memories of me hanging out with my father when I had never even met him?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

one thing I can remember very vividly though it was with my mother me and her were getting something to eat I was standing behind her waiting, when we walked out my mom looks down at me and freaks out, was confused and scared, why was my mom screaming? so I look down, there was a huge gash in my leg, and I didn't know how I got it, it wasn't there when I walked into the kitchen, I was standing in the middle of the kitchen so I didn't cut myself on anything, and what's weird I didn't feel it happening, and if I did cut myself on something I would have felt it because it was really huge deep cut. 

also, I remember waking up with blood on my bed and there was our pet rabbit on my bed
but it's head was ripped off

and my mother pushing me down the stairs, it's the reason why I'm afraid of stairs as well as escalators

heh funny how the mind can remember traumatizing things at times, but barely any of the good


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> heh funny how the mind can remember traumatizing things at times, but barely any of the good


pretty much me. and even if it was fun it went bad later on


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

also another thing I can remember is my parents yelling at each other all the time, the sounds of glass being broken and my mother crying  but I don't remember interacting with my parents much, sure I can remember I few things, but all them bad, none of the good memories

my father always told me I used to talk to this girl named heather in my room
but no one could see her but me, so they thought she was just an imaginary friend
until one day he said I went up to him crying and begging him to make heather stop 
hitting me and to make her stop staring at me when I was trying to sleep
however, I can't remember this, my grandmother also told me they always found
cuts all over my body, but this I can't remember at all, I'm not sure if they were lying
but I don't think would lie about something like this

also apparently, I was able to know when the phone was going to ring and was right all the time
but that I can't remember that either

though I remember the cellar of my first childhood home, I was always scared of it I had no problen going into the cellar of other people's houses but the cellar at that house always gave me a bad feeling I would hear weird noises coming from it I always thought it was a stair case leading down into hell.

heh, sorry about this guys, I'll stop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

This is for random thoughts, hey look, random Nebu thoughts, feel free to vent to us Nebu, we love you.


----------



## starlark (May 9, 2015)

badum badum badum 
DA DA DA DA DA DA *DA*


----------



## DillyForReally (May 9, 2015)

I haven't slept in 25 hours is this a game? idk help


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2015)

starlark said:


> badum badum badum
> DA DA DA DA DA DA *DA*



is this the splatoon theme, bc that's what it sounded like in my head

---

still waiting on pikablu as an alt for pikachu in smash


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

I just want to drink coffee, bake oatmeal cookies and read a bunch of books.


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2015)

i will punch you in the face


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

The best thing about being home alone
Is that I can walk around with no pants c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> i will punch you in the face



Jeez. I won't bake oatmeal cookies, then. Sorry


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

ive never felt this floppy in my life


----------



## starlark (May 9, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> is this the splatoon theme, bc that's what it sounded like in my head
> 
> ---
> 
> still waiting on pikablu as an alt for pikachu in smash



it can be whatever you want it to be hun ;D
but no it isn't lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> ive never felt this floppy in my life



> lv. 99 magikarp

also i got too drunk

and national dex is probs easier than hoenn


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> > lv. 99 magikarp
> 
> also i got too drunk
> 
> and national dex is probs easier than hoenn



ahem
i can be a magikarp
and if i am
i am a SHINY magikarp


----------



## starlark (May 9, 2015)

yeah but will u evolve tho


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> ahem
> i can be a magikarp
> and if i am
> i am a SHINY magikarp


i have dat shiny 99 magikarp lol


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I'm an a55hole

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ds-Are-Real!&p=4971365&viewfull=1#post4971365


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I'm an a55hole
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ds-Are-Real!&p=4971365&viewfull=1#post4971365



i saw tht omg


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

*My mood varies from this: 
*


Spoiler: Level 1













*To this: *



Spoiler: Level 2











*To this: *



Spoiler: Level 3/So done













Spoiler: Sometimes this


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

soon done, finally. my fingers hurt


----------



## oswaldies (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *My mood varies from this:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My mood 24/7



Spoiler:  










​​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

lol my moods constantly shift

from this


Spoiler











to this


Spoiler











and to this ((rarely))


Spoiler











man being diagnosed with bipolar disorder is so f-in great
actually no it sucks


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

> lets play


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> lol my moods constantly shift
> 
> from this
> 
> ...



Which mood are you now?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Which mood are you now?



happy currently, despite being on my damn period
so I'm sure later I'm going to start getting really irritated


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

periods sucks oml those cramps


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

THE THUNDER ROLLS, AND THE LIGHTNING STRIKES! ANOTHER LOVE GROWS COLD, ON A SLEEPLESS NIGHT! AS THE STORM BLOWS ON OUT OF CONTROL, DEEP IN HER HEART THE THUNDER ROLLS! 

And literally, there is rolling thunder going on right now, and I'm diggin' it, except it just started raining, and I'm not digging that so much, because I *must* go out in it. 
And in the middle of typing this, the rain stopped.

Update: It's raining again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> periods sucks oml those cramps



I don't get cramps


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

FINALLY DONE WITH MY SECOND LOVE BEADS NECKLACE AYE


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> periods sucks oml those cramps



i randomly got one while walking home and it hurt sO BAD
i was like 'is this what its like to have a baby'


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I luckily don't get cramps which kinda sucks cause I never know when I  have my period until I see that my panties are bloody |:C

also you know what I hate tampons, I don't care if pads are uncomfy, I rather use those then shove a blood sucking vampire tube into my vagina, if I had no pads and there were just tampons, I will just let that blood run down me like Niagara falls and if anyone needs to find me they can just follow the blood trail


man I'm so lady like c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Electricity may or may not go out T^T


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

I only use pads.. at least they are better since you don't have to change as often


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I only use pads.. at least they are better since you don't have to change as often



I understand. Me too…!


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I understand. Me too…!



yeah dont wanna get TSS man. and pads are easier it's just fitting them into your undies and change when they are 'full'


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah dont wanna get TSS man. and pads are easier it's just fitting them into your undies and change when they are 'full'



Exactly. Omg I swear nobody else understands...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Spoiler: I just remembered I drew this long ago, WARNING NSFW AND FLASHING LIGHTS


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Exactly. Omg I swear nobody else understands...



this everyone is like ahh the other is so much easier blah blah.

no >>


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this everyone is like ahh the other is so much easier blah blah.
> 
> no >>



I know, everyone tells me that its too hard and I'm like… are you like…? Are you joking?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I know, everyone tells me that its too hard and I'm like… are you like…? Are you joking?



yeah with pads it's like. just fit it with your pants size so it doesn't get too much in either direction.

also i dont want a ****ing banana hanging out of my p***y


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this everyone is like ahh the other is so much easier blah blah.
> 
> no >>



I never get why people say tampons are easier to use
at least with pads you don't need to shove anything up you


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

yeah

tampons are just annoying. like unless you actually know exactly and/or had woohoo it's not easy


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I never get why people say tampons are easier to use
> at least with pads you don't need to shove anything up you



EXACTLY. I have never used one. I don't plan too anyway. Thankyou for agreeing as well :')


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> EXACTLY. I have never used one. I don't plan too anyway. Thankyou for agreeing as well :')



this so much aaaaagh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah
> 
> tampons are just annoying. like unless you actually know exactly and/or had woohoo it's not easy



so damn true umu


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

yeah also u guys up for a night cards?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

sure at what time, and time zone?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

im in gmt+1-2 and it's past 11 pm here but im probs gonna be up all night if we get peeps lmango


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

nights card?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

cards against humanity..

i had a nice blast yesterday so id love to play again if we get at least 3-4 peeps to play


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Rain has stopped. Baby bird is still missing.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=10

if anyone wanna jav a ball, pw is turt


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

join da game u can jav some meatballs


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

You're a sexual monster.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (May 9, 2015)

oooo Can I join on this? even if I barely know anyone here but CAH is so fun..


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

of course you can join c:

also time for me to be a fata55 and eat all these chocolate chip cookings
serving size 5 cookies....psh more like serving size all for me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

In a world.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (May 9, 2015)

_sweeeeeeeeeet._


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

im welp
crei


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

this will never fail to make me laugh​


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

yeah go join


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Shh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Over the past three months, my hair has grown about 2.5-3 inches...
Stop, pls....pls stahp.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

/find out gross facts about foods I like/


...........


/continues to eat that food/


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> /find out gross facts about foods I like/
> 
> 
> ...........
> ...



where is the lie


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

should i go jog
or should i not


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I say you should 030 it's nice to get outside and do some exercise and it will make you feel a bit more happy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Sometimes I mistake emotes for actual attempts at communication, xD 
I used to think 'XD' was talking about DisneyXD...I once thought, 'lmao' was just an incorrect spelling of 'lamo'...


----------



## Mariah (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Sometimes I mistake emotes for actual attempts at communication, xD
> I used to think 'XD' was talking about DisneyXD...I once thought, 'lmao' was just an incorrect spelling of 'lamo'...



But what is "lamo"?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> But what is "lamo"?



Idk. It was an insult in the 90s...It meant you were lame.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

I saw a chip in my bowl of chips that has green on part of the edge. Should I eat it?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I saw a chip in my bowl of chips that has green on part of the edge. Should I eat it?



no destroy it


----------



## Mariah (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Idk. It was an insult in the 90s...It meant you were lame.



You mean "lame-o".


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

one of my fave insults is douchecanoe


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You mean "lame-o".



Sure. I was a child and had never seen it spelled out, before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

la la la la la im hungry


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

this is my theme song


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

My head ****ing hurts right now and I really have no patience for anything. smh.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I say you should 030 it's nice to get outside and do some exercise and it will make you feel a bit more happy



it worked


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

i love toast


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

why cant time go slowerr


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> why cant time go slowerr



noooo faster D: why slower?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

_PSA: I once found out a person's address and phone number, from just a name. (I was asked to, by the persons old friend. I didn't do for fun). 

So, just be careful what information you *do* give out._

I know everyone already knows this. I just thought I would say that.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

welp me and my boyfriend decided it was best to break up
it was pretty much mutual we no longer felt close anymore...I blame myself more because I didn't open up to him enough and I always felt terrible for that.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> noooo faster D: why slower?



and here we see two different types of ppl.
one wants to get old quick. the other wants to stay young.
lol jk

=

what if the word 'thought' in the thread title was replaced with 'thot' and we would just reply with a bunch or random thots


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> what if the word 'thought' in the thread title was replaced with 'thot' and we would just reply with a bunch or random thots



That made me chortle.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

I really don't get why so many people cream their pants about the Jeff the killer creepy pasta
it's a **** story that's poorly written

also not to mention how they described Jeff after he was set on fire. first off hair does not turn black if it was burned it would
burn the f!ck off your head he would be completely bald with maybe a few strands. your face does not turn white your face would have tons of burn marks lots of blisters and your skin would have melted off your face. and also the fact he cut off his eye lids is ****ing stupid..his eyes would get really ****ed up since they wouldn't be getting any moister you know the moister one gets when every they blink or close their eyes , and he wouldn't be able to sleep so therefore he would die.​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I really don't get why so many people cream their pants about the Jeff the killer creepy pasta
> it's a **** story that's poorly written
> 
> also not to mention how they described Jeff after he was set on fire. first off hair does not turn black if it was burned it would
> burn the f!ck off your head he would be completely bald with maybe a few strands. your face does not turn white your face would have tons of burn marks lots of blisters and your skin would have melted off your face. and also the fact he cut off his eye lids is ****ing stupid..his eyes would get really ****ed up since they wouldn't be getting any moister you know the moister one gets when every they blink or close their eyes , and he wouldn't be able to sleep so therefore he would die.​



I guess the same way everybody was so amazed and in awe of the ****ing conjuring, which was a **** movie. 

I haven't read the creepypasta. I just wanted to mention how horrible the conjuring was, compared to how amazing everyone said it was.


----------



## FairtownMayor (May 10, 2015)

I've been playing too much games...i get tired...when i watch Youtube videos


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I guess the same way everybody was so amazed and in awe of the ****ing conjuring, which was a **** movie.
> 
> I haven't read the creepypasta. I just wanted to mention how horrible the conjuring was, compared to how amazing everyone said it was.



oh gawd tell me about, so many people were talking about how scary it was omg, so being the horror movie lover I am I watched it and was hoping it would scare me since it be awhile since a horror movie has actually scared me so anyhoo like I said I decided to watch it to see what the hype was all about....and I was very disappointed.​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> oh gawd tell me about, so many people were talking about how scary it was omg, so being the horror movie lover I am I watched it and was hoping it would scare me since it be awhile since a horror movie has actually scared me so anyhoo like I said I decided to watch it to see what the hype was all about....and I was very disappointed.​



Same. I couldn't pay attention half the time. and the lead actress.....I like her, but I don't think horror movies are her thing.Then they decided to make a whole movie based around the doll, which I never saw, because I felt like it would just be a mock up of Dead Silence or something. It was just ridiculous. I thought it was going to be amazing, and it was horrible. Simply horrible.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

also as for jeff the killer instead of reading it yourself, listen to this http://krooked-glasses.tumblr.com/post/27857914258/like-jeff-the-killer-you-shouldnt-the-backrow these people basically just read the story but also make fun of it, it's really funny

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Same. I couldn't pay attention half the time. and the lead actress.....I like her, but I don't think horror movies are her thing.Then they decided to make a whole movie based around the doll, which I never saw, because I felt like it would just be a mock up of Dead Silence or something. It was just ridiculous. I thought it was going to be amazing, and it was horrible. Simply horrible.



the doll is based off a real doll named Annabelle which was possessed by a demon

but what pisses me off it that in that movie they didn't even make the movie about the actual 
story of Annabelle I didn't mind that they didn't use a raggitty Ann though since those are kinda copyrighted  but really follow the actual story accounts of the doll instead of making something different. that has nothing to do with the story


----------



## FairtownMayor (May 10, 2015)

School can be hard too...PE wasn't a good activity...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> also as for jeff the killer instead of reading it yourself, listen to this http://krooked-glasses.tumblr.com/post/27857914258/like-jeff-the-killer-you-shouldnt-the-backrow these people basically just read the story but also make fun of it, it's really funny
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, I knew that it was based off of the real Annabelle, but I figured it was just very loosely based off of it, or the only similarities are the name. I swear they only made the movie Annabelle, because people were "so creeped out" by the her in the conjuring...just like they keep adding to movie series that should have ended a long time ago. Paranormal Activity being a perfect example. They're making yet another one, to come out later this year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Liiiisaaaa! Who the **** are youuuu? Why did you send me a friend request on facebook? How did you find me? What is this madness? 

These are the questions I will never ask Lisa...
;n;


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Liiiisaaaa! Who the **** are youuuu? Why did you send me a friend request on facebook? How did you find me? What is this madness?
> 
> These are the questions I will never ask Lisa...
> ;n;



i can say the same to Karl. i have a private account!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I suck at drawing, I should probably give up but I keep trying. But on the same page I wont get better if I don't keep trying...


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

turt cards are turts


----------



## sylveons (May 10, 2015)

wow i have to pee... also what will babysitting be like. how much will i be paid?


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

enough i hope id never to it for free


----------



## starlark (May 10, 2015)

i'll make every last moment last


----------



## ashjaed (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I suck at drawing, I should probably give up but I keep trying. But on the same page I wont get better if I don't keep trying...



I keep thinking the same thing! But I don't know what to draaaaaaw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> I keep thinking the same thing! But I don't know what to draaaaaaw



I made a thread for people to tell me things to draw. So far I got a dog (SO HARD, WHAT IS REALISM) a bread turt, and two ACNL characters.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

don't give up just keep on practicing it may take time yes, and it may be tedious but you will never get good at something if you don't practice think of an instrument for example let's say you get an instrument you never played before and of course you would have no idea how to play it suddenly because we aren't born knowing how to do certain things unless your prodigy but not everyone is, so you got to practice at playing that insturment before you get the hang of it, drawing is the same before you can get good you have to take the time to practice 

how many times can I say practice lel
I know shall send your mind subliminal messages

practicepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepractice
practicepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepractice
practicepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepractice
practicepracticepracticepracticebuttpracticepracticepracticepracticepractice
practicepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepractice
practicepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepracticepractice

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's almost 6 in the ****ing morning but I can't seem to fall asleep no matter how much I try...**** it
I might as well just stay up for the rest of the day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

thanks for the words or repetitive wisdom nebu. Maybe we can switch bodies yes? I want to fall asleep and could right meow, but I have to stay up even more for mother's day stuff today and I don't wannnnnnna


----------



## oswaldies (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> don't give up just keep on practicing it may take time yes, and it may be tedious but you will never get good at something if you don't practice think of an instrument for example let's say you get an instrument you never played before and of course you would have no idea how to play it suddenly because we aren't born knowing how to do certain things unless your prodigy but not everyone is, so you got to practice at playing that insturment before you get the hang of it, drawing is the same before you can get good you have to take the time to practice
> 
> how many times can I say practice lel
> I know shall send your mind subliminal messages
> ...



Practice does not make perfect
Perfect practice makes perfect​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I am in love with everyone.


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

i was so energetic yesterday and now im floopy again


----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

i always get so paranoid when I'm working on commissions & haven't finished them but am on the forum like I hope ppl don't think I'm ignoring them or something lol


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Practice does not make perfect
> Perfect practice makes perfect​



This is bad advice. 
What is perfect practice, even? If you practice at something, whether or not every attempt is on-par with your expectations, you'll get better.
If you fall short of what you're going for, it sucks, but it also helps you see your flaws and improve on them.
Practice doesn't have to be "perfect".


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

audino said:


> i always get so paranoid when I'm working on commissions & haven't finished them but am on the forum like I hope ppl don't think I'm ignoring them or something lol



SAME OmFG
im terrified of that


----------



## Jint (May 10, 2015)

the sun is shining but my heart is screaming 
what are essays what are deadlines what are replies what are commissions ` A `
//rolls away
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

stupid thread stop getting knots everywhere i dont have time to tie them up >>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Practice does not make perfect Perfect practice makes perfect​


the sh!t are you even talking about?, what the f-ck even is perfect practice?
also no sh!t Sherlock of course your art or whatever wont be perfect there is no such thing as perfect there will always be flaws in what you do.


----------



## starlark (May 10, 2015)

blibbity ploobity


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

finally dyed my hair darker brown today feels good


----------



## starlark (May 10, 2015)

*riveting*


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

psht anyone up for turt cards?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

Sure I'll be up for it later if anyone else joins of course


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

awesum. yeah i javed a blast last night

;D

nebu


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> psht anyone up for turt cards?



yes
i am dying of boredom


----------



## Zane (May 10, 2015)

i wanna go to bed but i feel like theres something im forgetting to do


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> yes
> i am dying of boredom



http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=67

pw is turt


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

What if instead of semen guys cummerbund soda


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> What if instead of semen guys cummerbund soda



cause that'd totally make the markets..

- - - Post Merge - - -

join us nebu


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> What if instead of semen guys cummerbund soda



I guess they could put it in a bottle and sell it I guess...?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> What if instead of semen guys cummerbund soda



Interesting thought...


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

sighhhh

i wish i could eat many yummy things


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

I want this to play at my funeral as my casket is being lowered in the ground


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> What if instead of semen guys cummerbund soda



I would buy Benedict Cummerbund soda


----------



## kassie (May 10, 2015)

I forgot how good exercising feels.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2015)

glad my muscle spasm is getting better but i keep walking sorta hunched


----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

I'm so proud of my lil sis


----------



## Mariah (May 10, 2015)

This person just annoys me so much.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (May 10, 2015)

I really shouldnt make stuffing at 1am, but ima do it anyways.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

keishisplayhouse said:


> I really shouldnt make stuffing at 1am, but ima do it anyways.



stuffing? what sort of stuffing?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

I got a new icon and signature douchebag zamielmon overstayed his welcome​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I got a new icon and signature douchebag zamielmon overstayed his welcome​



I'll miss douchebag zamielmon, but your new set is sweet.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'll miss douchebag zamielmon, but your new set is sweet.



we'll all miss him

Rest in ****ing pieces
Douchebag zamielmon



I'm so weird whenever I get my periods there are times were I'm grumpy but most of the time I become extremely happy and I can't stop moving,today I started to dust everything vacuumed the entire house clean the windows the bathroom the kitchen and I even took out every single dish out of the dish washer and started cleaning them all by hand, I just had to clean clean clean, but hey it made my folks happy so that's a plus,and I'm currently still fidgety I need to clean more, I need to keep on moving​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> we'll all miss him
> 
> Rest in ****ing pieces
> Douchebag zamielmon
> ...



my sister is like this, so I can tell when she is PMS'ing, cause usually she does all the cleaning and then hides like a grumpy bear in her room, thankfully, cause she gets really evil. I always just get maximum annoyed and emotional about everything. just all my feels amplify. So like my boyfriend tried tickling me and I yelled at him, and then felt so bad that I made him sad by yelling at him that _I_ cried. It's like woah emotions, calm yo ****!


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

keishisplayhouse said:


> I really shouldnt make stuffing at 1am, but ima do it anyways.



i was up 1-1.30 yesterday but i'm making a really long love beads necklace and i read some in a book


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

ya know you stole that from me


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

sometimes I wonder what animal crossing personality type I'd be​


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> sometimes I wonder what animal crossing personality type I'd be​



card ace

hue


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

The Truman Show ****ed me up tbh


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Peebers said:


> The Truman Show ****ed me up tbh



dont remind me i had to do a ****in paper about the film

also janis joplin is so awesome. <3


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 11, 2015)

I might have become a fanboy of the Walking Dead series.

I started writing a version taking place in my own personal neighbourhood, involving people I know.
I already killed of my parents and brother in law....

I spend like 30 pages working out a system of democratic decision taking, with domains, vetogroups, open forum like councils (Romanstyle), etcetera.

Just for the hell of it, lol. 

Ever since I started watching Walking Dead, I imagine a zombie apocolypse in familiar areas around me, imagining where I would barricade myself, go for supplies. I see dead people... :\

A lot of nudity, sex and romance will be in it, I`m inspired by HBO. Not to mention it would bore the writer if it didn`t have any of that.

One more thing, the enemies are zombies and "robots" (people under the the spell of long distance controll(telekinesis). Also mutated people into a form of entity that has both trademarks of zombies and robots. Robots are of flesh and bones btw.

I still need names for all of them. They should invoke fear, but not despair. Also, they can`t be to Obvious like monsters, because that would scare children to much, because the name "monsters" equals the childhood anxieties they had and magnify them (its ill explained but i gtg lol). 

Any name ideas?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

ugh why am i getting back into ac nl fml


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Well, I'm not sure if this is a random thought but I'm very proud of myself!! 

I tried on an old pair of shorts earlier which I really liked, but because of weight gain and stuff, it no longer fit me ;_; While changing into my PJs, I decided to try it on for fun. 

AND IT FIT. IT CLOSED UP WITH NO PROBLEM 

I'm so happy im going to cry tbh i feel very proud of myself and i hope to keep this up ;;v;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ugh why am i getting back into ac nl fml



I've had trouble getting back into it after my 3 week break 

It doesn't help that I reset and I'm getting very pissed off that I can't find a map like my old town


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Well, I'm not sure if this is a random thought but I'm very proud of myself!!
> 
> I tried on an old pair of shorts earlier which I really liked, but because of weight gain and stuff, it no longer fit me ;_; While changing into my PJs, I decided to try it on for fun.
> 
> ...



Congrats! 

I am craving all kinds of bad food right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I've had trouble getting back into it after my 3 week break
> 
> It doesn't help that I reset and I'm getting very pissed off that I can't find a map like my old town



Yeah i wanna buy it again because i found a cheap copy at a store.. but really this agony lol.

yeah i always get pissed with that and wrong villagers


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am craving all kinds of bad food right now.


Hahaha thanks!! And yEs ikr ;_;



Noiru said:


> Yeah i wanna buy it again because i found a cheap copy at a store.. but really this agony lol.
> 
> yeah i always get pissed with that and wrong villagers


It's been like 2 days ever since I reset. AC is really getting on my nerves rn ugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

i could reset for like a week before if i wasn't satisfied lol i know dem feels


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

do the thing


----------



## Saylor (May 11, 2015)

I woke up to a text from a number I didn't recognize that said "I hope you enjoyed your day!" Thank you, kind stranger.


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

that episode of the simpsons where homer is trying to "live today like it was your last" so he sits on the sidewalk and cries


----------



## starlark (May 11, 2015)

flingle


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

caved in and got ac nl

rip my life


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2015)

God I love that sense of relief when you sit down to study and realise you know the material and nothing in it surprises you. Then you look at past exam questions and know without too much thought exactly how you would go about structuring a response. 

I think I may pass tomorrow! 
Once I get over the anxiety of actually going to the exam. I fear walking into the room and not knowing the system here more than I fear taking the exam itself haha.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 11, 2015)

internet is taking 5ever to load one damn page and i'm angry about this.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

I really want to watch "Lucky and Zorba" but the English dub isn't on YT anymore :c
guess I can watch the original Italian one if it's still up, even if I can't speak or understand Italian I've seen
the movie so many times as a kid I remember what's being talked about and what's happening​


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

I want Hoopa events here now that i see your sig/avatar

also i will probs reset tomorrow more cause this late no use


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

omg same here, too bad I wont be able to get one though |:c since it's most likely going to be one of those one where you have to go to gamestop to get it |:C


also mannn I love this song so much it's so lovely





gawd I love this movie it was my childhood ((the English dub that is, but damn it's so lovely sounding in italian))

also damn even the original Italian version of the movie isn't on YT anymore 
and I was looking forward to watching the movie again :c​


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

I hate going to stores for that cause they always look at you in a weird way


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

*/checks amazon to see if it's in stock so they can probably buy it later on/ *
damn even on amazon the English dub of lucky and Zorba is out of stock and they're not sure when it will be available again and the Italian DVDs wont work for my DVD player because of whole region thing, time for Ebay nope also not available there either

ugh why is the English dub of this movie so hard to find, I was only able to watch it as a kid because it used to air sometimes on channel ToonDisney​


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

I wanna play CAH but they got off bluh


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

i want this dress its bae..

Fringed Striped Tank Dress


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

lol the cringe thread was closed
well it lived up to it's name it made me cringe


also I think I'm leaning closer and closer to liking females more then I do males
sure yes I like both sexes/genders being bi and all but I'm starting to get more romantically interested in girls even more now and barely for males and it seems like any relationship I have with a guy never feels right​


----------



## Ragdoll (May 11, 2015)

ohno
he's hot
_oh no_


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

I ate too much today and now, my stomach aches. >.<


----------



## Ragdoll (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> I ate too much today and now, my stomach aches. >.<



omg same XD
and my fam wants to have another eat-out next week haha


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> omg same XD
> and my fam wants to have another eat-out next week haha



Heh, really?
My mom took me out for lunch and I ate so much. XD


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

I'm tempted to buy the username change..


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I'm tempted to buy the username change..



What would you change it into? Or is it a secret?


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> What would you change it into? Or is it a secret?


I kinda wanted to change it to match my username that I use on a few others sites, Mazz, either that or I was thinking Slye.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

THAT SMOOTHIE TASTED TERRIBLE


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

I hate you so much, just leave me alone. DIE. BURN. PERISH. I NEVER WANT YOU TO LIVE EVER AGAIN. STAY AWAY FROM ME. I WILL SLAUGHTER YOU TO DEATH.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I hate you so much, just leave me alone. DIE. BURN. PERISH. I NEVER WANT YOU TO LIVE EVER AGAIN. STAY AWAY FROM ME. I WILL SLAUGHTER YOU TO DEATH.


Slaughter is my favorite word! We're soul mates.
Though slaughter you to death is a bit of an oxymoron....I can look past that xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Slaughter is my favorite word! We're soul mates.





<3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 12, 2015)

there should be a chat room for us basement dwellers
I should make one...but I dunno.​


----------



## Benevoir (May 12, 2015)

I should really start picking up the pace with my assessments but I can't stop watching Scandal


----------



## spCrossing (May 12, 2015)

What the hell happened to that cringe-worthy forum?


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2015)

i accidentally type "zabe" so much it's in my autofill 



spCrossing said:


> What the hell happened to that cringe-worthy forum?



its dead let it rip in peace


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> What the hell happened to that cringe-worthy forum?


Capella took a **** all over the thread. It's dead now.


----------



## Benevoir (May 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> i accidentally type "zabe" so much it's in my autofill


I feel you man. I do the same thing by typing 'homeyprince' way too often oops


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

The sky is blue. 
Roses are red. 
Watch your mouth, 
Or you'll end up dead.


----------



## Chocorin (May 12, 2015)

How can I feel so numb, yet still feel like everything is hurting?


----------



## DillyForReally (May 12, 2015)

help .-.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 12, 2015)

It seems like I'm alright drawing already made characters but anytime I try to make my own I spend most of the time raging at how bad it looks.

Also, I want my gamecube now!


----------



## Aestivate (May 12, 2015)

Wish it would be this sunny tomorrow.


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

I wish it was Winter.


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I kinda wanted to change it to match my username that I use on a few others sites, Mazz, either that or I was thinking Slye.


Well to save you some trouble (and wasting bells) I can tell you that Mazz is unavailable.


----------



## unravel (May 12, 2015)

Recently overthinking: growing up, death, job and some adult stuff &#55357;&#56878;&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Well to save you some trouble (and wasting bells) I can tell you that Mazz is unavailable.


Well that sucks, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## uriri (May 12, 2015)

I wonder how will I die in the future? I've been having this thought for almost a month now :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

freaking world..


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2015)

I want to be in a band.


----------



## penguins (May 12, 2015)

im trash lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

I just want to be able to be free...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 12, 2015)

look it's  our hangout


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2015)

i just want to listen to jason derulo


----------



## Jamborenium (May 12, 2015)

I want to go urban exploring so bad but I don't have anyone who would join me
and you're never suppose to go alone when you go urban exploring because of the many dangers 
that can happen.​


----------



## Ichigo. (May 12, 2015)

I was worrying about/wracking my brain over what I'd do after graduation last night, and my friend just told me about some open positions in a prenatal genetics lab. Hopefully this means something.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 12, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I was worrying about/wracking my brain over what I'd do after graduation last night, and my friend just told me about some open positions in a prenatal genetics lab. Hopefully this means something.



Good luck!


----------



## Ichigo. (May 12, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Good luck!



Thank you! I'm trying to be positive and take this as a sign because I hadn't even mentioned anything to her when suddenly brought it up. Temporary relief!


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Loneliness, my old friend, I've missed you...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like making a new side tumblr for my random text posts so I don't annoy my followers but no idea what to name it...


----------



## toxapex (May 12, 2015)

My mom's birthday is today. She shares her birthday with some meathead in my class and I find that kinda funny.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

I cleaned out as much as I could of my TBT account... too bad I can't just delete it...


----------



## Taka (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> I cleaned out as much as I could of my TBT account... too bad I can't just delete it...



I don't want you to go... :'C

If you have to though, I hope you will always know that you are amazing and I won't forget your rad roleplaying!


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Taka said:


> I don't want you to go... :'C
> 
> If you have to though, I hope you will always know that you are amazing and I won't forget your rad roleplaying!



I kind of need to... it's been something I've been struggling with for a while.

I will promise to stay until the roleplay ends though. I can't just leave now when the finale is so nearby.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> I cleaned out as much as I could of my TBT account... too bad I can't just delete it...



We'll miss you! The banning thread won't be the same without you ^-^ 
I hope you can find your own happiness out there in the world. I _know_ you can. It just takes time ^-^


----------



## Taka (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> I kind of need to... it's been something I've been struggling with for a while.
> 
> I will promise to stay until the roleplay ends though. I can't just leave now when the finale is so nearby.



Well, I hope everything works out for you! In case I'm not around when you do leave, I just want to say you're a really cool friend--even if I haven't known you too long...!


----------



## Lolipup (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> I kind of need to... it's been something I've been struggling with for a while.
> 
> I will promise to stay until the roleplay ends though. I can't just leave now when the finale is so nearby.


Eeeep... ;w; I'm sorry to hear this.. but I do hope everything works out for you and that you will feel better..

If you need to drop out, I understand as well, I know you want to stay till the very end, but if you absolutely need to go then you can.. ;w; I can always make something up, I just want you to be comfortable </3


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

****ing lady wac stage in hyperdevotion noire

how the hell are you supposed to get up to her tower-ish thing.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 13, 2015)

lol I already changed my avatar and signature 
but I just love Joltik it's my favorite pokemon ever <3​


----------



## Peebers (May 13, 2015)

One of my favorite fanfiction authors is online tonight and has been posting prompts like crazy
The fact that she writes about a ship in a fandom that rarely have fanfics, I feel like crying so much right now


----------



## Nay (May 13, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> lol I already changed my avatar and signature
> but I just love Joltik it's my favorite pokemon ever <3​



What is your signature from omg that is too cute


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2015)

Yesss. I made it to the Dean's List this semester.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

i did horrible this semester


----------



## ashjaed (May 13, 2015)

I can't find my stylus and I wanna practice some stuff more.


----------



## emzybob1 (May 13, 2015)

Why I'm i so random! I was wiping the work tops the other day and randomly said Gerald and carried on like nothing happened :S


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2015)

Spent eight hours packing today, but I'm just about ready to move tomorrow! First time I've moved completely by myself - my parents usually help out.  

Too exhausted to do anything fun now. Which is okay, I guess, because I've literally nothing to do. Just the idea of relaxing sounds amazing.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Why do people have to be so hateful for what people are? Do they no realise the consequences of their actions?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Why do people have to be so hateful for what people are? Do they no realise the consequences of their actions?



maybe they dont and thts why ppl do it


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

i despise people who get a full 8 hours of sleep every night


----------



## Beary (May 13, 2015)

i bought many stickers today


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

Clowns are hot


----------



## Beary (May 13, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Clowns are hot



no
clowns are not
they are terrifying


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

Beary said:


> no
> clowns are not
> they are terrifying



What's so terrifying about this innocent little cutie?


----------



## Beary (May 13, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> What's so terrifying about this innocent little cutie?
> 
> View attachment 93163



everything


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

The selection tool wand in SAI is amazing.

Makes coloring much much easier.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 13, 2015)

Beary said:


> everything



Look up Ronald Mcdonald in 1940's or 50's. I dare you.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Look up Ronald Mcdonald in 1940's or 50's. I dare you.



he has a box on his head 
how cancerous


----------



## Jamborenium (May 13, 2015)

I wonder how many silent hill fans there are here​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I wonder how many silent hill fans there are here​



I'm one!  
Though, I can't say I'm like a "hardcore" fan, because I've only played two games, both of which were deemed bad by the "hardcore" silent hill fan community. I also really enjoyed the first movie.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

I only played the first 2 but I watched LPs of the other ones, and I admit I did also watch LPs of 1 and 2 because I no longer have a ps2 :'c so I watch them for nostalgia purposes, and TBH I didn't much care for the movies

btw which ones did you play?​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I only played the first 2 but I watched LPs of the other ones, and I admit I did also watch LPs of 1 and 2 because I no longer have a ps2 :'c so I watch them for nostalgia purposes, and TBH I didn't much care for the movies
> 
> btw which ones did you play?​



I tried to watch LPs of them, but I'm so easily distracted. It was difficult. I hated the second movie, but like I said, I did actually enjoy the first. I also really liked the actors. 

I played and beat Origins, and I played I'm thinking halfway maybe a little more than halfway through Homecoming.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

ah I see I actually never watched LPs of those ones, I kinda forgot they existed lol
and yeah I can be the same with LPs I normally have to watch them when I'm in bed relaxing
hooray for being able to use my TV to watch YT videos : D​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> ah I see I actually never watched LPs of those ones, I kinda forgot they existed lol
> and yeah I can be the same with LPs I normally have to watch them when I'm in bed relaxing
> hooray for being able to use my TV to watch YT videos : D​



I liked playing Origins. Homecoming is alright...some parts really freaked me out. I don't feel as interested in Homecoming.
xD I can't. I have my laptop, which I can't really bring to watch videos xD


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

No, mom, no... I don't want to leave this house this late... just leave me be... ;w;


----------



## ashjaed (May 14, 2015)

Yesssssssss. I actually did something productive.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> No, mom, no... I don't want to leave this house this late... just leave me be... ;w;



She made me go anyways... just so she could get food from a drive-thru... which she could have done by herself... smh... -.-


----------



## kikiiii (May 14, 2015)

i had to dissect a frog today & it wasnt as bad as expected, figuring i had to dissect a fetal pig in 7th grade which was much worse ew


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

I dissected a fetal pig once as well..I was the only girl in my class who did it, but if you didn't do you had to write an essay but I was like f-ck that sh!t hand me the tools

I cut off it's head and opened it's skull so the brain was exposed, I got extra points for that
also I gotta say cutting open a skull is not easy​


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (May 14, 2015)

I should be sleeping. I have to work, but I'm too lazy to go to sleep... today must never endddd e.e


----------



## Rhetorik (May 14, 2015)

How does my overweight cat even manage to jump so high?


----------



## Zane (May 14, 2015)

chicken nugget


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Uh... what? I actually got accepted into something?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

I want to touch the butt


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Sometimes women make such a big deal out of such insignificant things.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

I watch an earthworm take a dump.


----------



## oswaldies (May 14, 2015)

Why am I even drinking this awful protein shake, it tastes like milky coco puffs, yuck!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

I gotta play Ristar again...


----------



## himeki (May 14, 2015)

damn y yhey no give me gifts nao i cant w8 12 hours


----------



## toxapex (May 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Why am I even drinking this awful protein shake, *it tastes like milky coco puffs*, yuck!



The real question is why wouldn't you drink it?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

My head hurts


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

Today is gonna be so interesting


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only person who has Drift on this forum.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2015)

Moved home and just submitted my final two pieces of work for the year. 

I am now officially done with uni until late September!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

Ugh, that is all just ugh..


----------



## kassie (May 14, 2015)

#broke


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

I wish I never had to feel so lonely ever again... it feels like it's one of my default moods, lately...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 14, 2015)

I need to learn Japanese so I can read all of the text for the exclusive Japanese games.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I should really work on the last drawing I have for my ask thread


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

I wish I had more attention on my stories... it might motivate me out of this slump I'm in.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

I hope he calls me :/ tells me how he feels


----------



## Rhetorik (May 15, 2015)

I know that burger isn't mine, but it looks so tasty. Can I at least lick it?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I shouldn't listen to lustmord at night but yet here I am, why must I love it so​
- - - Post Merge - - -

me whenever someone calls me cool/nice


----------



## Peebers (May 15, 2015)

I finally took a bath and I feel amazing 

No more greasy hair thank u jesus


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

mfw whenever someone calls my avatar creepy/scary






also I really need to stop staying up so late and sleeping during the morning
though I can't sleep, might as well stay up all night and try to stay up during
the morning​


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

someone called me pretty today.. thats an odd feeling that i rarely get to feel ahha
maybe im finally doing things right~~


----------



## starlark (May 15, 2015)

im watching fifty shades of grey
illegally, mind you

and my mind has already done 7 360s


----------



## ashjaed (May 15, 2015)

I feel like I'm going to vomit. I should have gone to sleep hours ago.


----------



## lazuli (May 15, 2015)

markiplier is so funny and a nice guy, dont understand why people dont like him,,


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

starlark said:


> im watching fifty shades of grey
> illegally, mind you
> 
> and my mind has already done 7 360s


I shall pray for you my child


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

i wanna play cards with u turts


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I'm up for a game :U 
/yells/ HEY ANYONE ELSE WANNA PLAY AS WELL? GET YOUR BADONKA DONKS HERE​


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

I WANNA DONK U ALL.

Also I had too much coffee. It's either jitters or hot poop


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I WANNA DONKA A DONK YOUR DONKS


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

someone make a game ill join


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=67 

PW is badonkadonk

((now we wait for people to join))


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

yaas

u donkers join the turts




Spoiler


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2015)

I just came on here to whine about missing a Silver Mario but I just got a Gold one aaaaayyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee
unless amazon cancels it huee


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

amazon be like naaah bruh.

also **** the digital only release of the enhanced Deception IV game


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I f-in love the monsters and music from the silent hill games <333

mmmyess this design


Spoiler












mmmmyesss this music


Spoiler


----------



## Benevoir (May 15, 2015)

Friend made me want to play Love Live again and now I'm back in rhythm game hell :')


----------



## Aradai (May 15, 2015)

anna from fe:a is cute


----------



## Peebers (May 15, 2015)

i was listening to innocent, animal crossing music while reading a smut fic

idk i feel like the music has been tainted and i feel dirty for it tbh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

to stream me drawing or not to stream..hmmmm


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

new avatar and signature get​


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Friend made me want to play Love Live again and now I'm back in rhythm game hell :')



I want those games, but bruh ain't got the dough.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

i don't know what to feel


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

almost everybody in my grade is obsessed with this young child model

like hECK YEA SHE'S BEAUTIFUL but it creeps be out that constantly keep posting how much they to date her or be friends with her and they keep making their profile pics and cover photos??? 

you do you guys but its just pretty unsettling for me


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Music videos are so weird.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Music videos are so weird.


haha you should watch tommy february6's stuff lol


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> haha you should watch tommy february6's stuff lol


I looked it up, lmao those are pretty out there. I mean it's japanese so it's bound to be weird.
Also changed my username hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Slye said:


> I looked it up, lmao those are pretty out there. I mean it's japanese so it's bound to be weird.
> Also changed my username hope I don't regret it.



yeah lonely in gorgeous is flippin' weird. shame they remove the bloomin' ones they were great.

i wanna change mine too kek


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah lonely in gorgeous is flippin' weird. shame they remove the bloomin' ones they were great.
> 
> i wanna change mine too kek



What happened to the 28k tbt you had?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

Slye said:


> What happened to the 28k tbt you had?



They bought the forums.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> They bought the forums.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> They bought the forums.



ROFL. 

I bought some collectibles, and some Pok?mon (which I kinda regret but done is done)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

There's a movie on that I've never seen. I see a second long clip and automatically know what movie it is, even though, I have never seen it...
Wat?...


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

There's this huuuge dark cloud coming over my house and it's totally going to just dump rain soon I know it. THUNDERSTORM, YES.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

I want to draw some Silent hill fanart but I don't think I would give the characters/monsters
any justice​


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

I changed my mind about wanting this thunderstorm because power outages = no internet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I want to draw some Silent hill fanart but I don't think I would give the characters/monsters
> any justice​



Ahh, man! You should try anyway! You're art is awesome!


----------



## Nay (May 16, 2015)

I keep alternating between feeling sick and feeling excited ughhh


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 16, 2015)

just listening to this show depresses me but I don't want to ask to change it and don't want to leave the room either.

:U


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 16, 2015)

[double post... what even]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

that feel when you want to eat everything ever but there is no food in your house smfh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

Lol what.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKR4FAg1imc


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

I'm so sleepy even though I did nothing today... -w-


----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to throw up from being awake so long, I didn't even realize that was a usual occurrence, or maybe I'm getting sick.


----------



## ashjaed (May 17, 2015)

I have $9 and no food.
But I have some cool stuff in the mail. 

I am also super sleepy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

I got tired of all the Tylers I saw on Mario Kart 8 so I made the "y" in my name into a pitchfork. Now I am super duper special.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 17, 2015)

Why does college ruled paper exist and why did I accidentally buy it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

I really wish my work didn't block the shopping sites, but it's probably a good thing cause I would most likely already have spent my check I just got. >.< LMANGO NO REGERTS


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

even though the silent hill revelation movie sucked, I have to admit I love the design of this monster 










seriously it was the only good thing in the movie​


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

i used to connect to a lot of characters on a personal level but now i dont, it's bugging me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> even though the silent hill revelation movie sucked, I have to admit I love the design of this monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

[[post removed]]


----------



## RayOfHope (May 17, 2015)

...


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

i wanna play cards turt


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

*sigh* I accidentally broke my favorite earbuds... -w-


----------



## Kailah (May 17, 2015)

i wonder if you would be able to break all ur toes in one go


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

I can't not procrastinate.


----------



## rabbite (May 17, 2015)

I should eat that with sriracha.


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

how scary are the weeping angels


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Ich kann nicht Sie.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

oh god I really got into this webcomic called colorquest it's so awesome I can't stop reading it​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

*Yugi:* Grandpa, can you show my friends your super rare card?
*Grandpa:* Here it is
*Yugi:* Card, can you show my friends grandpa?
*Card:*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

ah yes. this is exactly how I sounded when I was baby


----------



## Peebers (May 17, 2015)

why cant chocolate be healthy for u 
not dark chocolate, milk chocolate 

sigh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

I always say I'm going to draw something but I always end up getting distracted by other things​


----------



## rabbite (May 17, 2015)

What was I doing... again.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 18, 2015)

i was gonna study but i got hungry so screw dat.

jk i should rlly study rn


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

I mean...I don't get it...people say food tastes so much better when you're high, but I can only tell whether it's cold food or hot food. I had this steak. I ate some beforehand, and it was amazingly good. Afterwards, I couldn't even really taste it...I just knew I was chewing on something cold.


----------



## toxapex (May 18, 2015)

Nvm ill probably see stuff a different way in like 5 minutes anyway


----------



## Ichigo. (May 18, 2015)

Four finals left, one project, and one paper to edit. Gotta love the end of the semester.


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Headache. *holds head*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

I should really finish this drawing I've been working on


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

i rlly should continue reading the book i was reading


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

I fear no man, but this thing f**king scares me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Why don't I have like a million extra dollars so I can buy myself a wardrobe full of cute dresses and shoes?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why don't I have like a million extra dollars so I can buy myself a wardrobe full of cute dresses and shoes?



THIS I need maxi dresses. and tie dye stuff


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

ah nothing like staying up late at night and watching Game play of Horror games c:​


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

sobbing i can smell dinner cooking and its one of the meals i _absolutely_ hate smh

im barely going to eat anything, mark my words

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> ah nothing like staying up late at night and watching Game play of Horror games c:​



WITH HOT CHOCOLATE 

or warm milk and oreos <3


----------



## Benevoir (May 18, 2015)

RNG god has been kind to me this week, which is great because I needed something to cheer me up since it's almost the finals week ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Higurashi is too amazing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Tina got me hooked on Clicker Heroes and it's awful.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Tina got me hooked on Clicker Heroes and it's awful.



THANKS A LOT NOW I GOT STUCK TOO


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> THANKS A LOT NOW I GOT STUCK TOO



Lmango, she saw I used to play cookie clicker, and stupid clicking games are the best i swear, they pull you in so hard.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lmango, she saw I used to play cookie clicker, and stupid clicking games are the best i swear, they pull you in so hard.



i died tho mango. yes they are and that cookie game ugh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

I should really continue watching transformers Prime​


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I should really continue watching trasformers Prime​



trasformers is it that bad chinese copy


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> trasformers is it that bad chinese copy



oh sh!t I didn't realized I misspelled it, I just woke up so my brain isn't functioning too well lol
/goes to edit post/​


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

lol neboobs.

also my mp3 sucks


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

I made a thing


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

ayyy lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

omg stupid stores >< stop showing random wares you dont even have omfg


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

I just remembered the time where I typo'd the word woreship as Whoreship
all aboard the whoreship everyone!​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

damn phone don't you automatically turn down my volume and tell me listening to music at max volume will damage my ears, I'll listen to my music as loud as I want, you don't own me I own you >:C

*THE LOUDER THE BETTER!!*​


----------



## lazuli (May 18, 2015)

Peebers said:


> i was listening to innocent, animal crossing music while reading a smut fic
> 
> idk i feel like the music has been tainted and i feel dirty for it tbh



you should what the actual hell ur 12



Peebers said:


> why cant chocolate be healthy for u
> not dark chocolate, milk chocolate
> 
> sigh



bc dark chocolate is better tasting



Nebudelic said:


> damn phone don't you automatically turn down my volume and tell me listening to music at max volume will damage my ears, I'll listen to my music as loud as I want, you don't own me I own you >:C
> 
> *THE LOUDER THE BETTER!!*​



same tbh
this is why im going to need hearing aids by the time im 20

=

im waiting outside in the sun and its hot but theres nowhere to go with shade
also i cant take off my hoodie bc im wearing just a tank top which is like. against dress code
and my computer is slowly dying. theres dead/dying bands of pixels on the right i want a nice new netbook/laptop. sighs.


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> you should what the actual hell ur 12
> 
> 
> 
> bc dark chocolate is better tasting



and?? i see no problem tbh

omg ew no its v bitter and needs more sugar (altho that's just my personal preference)


----------



## lazuli (May 18, 2015)

Peebers said:


> and?? i see no problem tbh
> 
> omg ew no its v bitter and needs more sugar (altho that's just my personal preference)



smut stuff is for like 18+ oh my god ur still a teeny kid and ur reading bout dongers and such thats kinda concerning.

what no is so good. esp when you freeze it huahaah. just dont eat white chocolate, thats like 90% lard or smth gross


----------



## Nay (May 18, 2015)

i had a dream that i could emulate gamecube games on my wii an di cant believe myself. i was so sad when i woke up


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

are there any fans of "The Birthday Massacre" and "unXpect" here?
I'm just kinda curious :U​


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> smut stuff is for like 18+ oh my god ur still a teeny kid and ur reading bout dongers and such thats kinda concerning.
> 
> what no is so good. esp when you freeze it huahaah. just dont eat white chocolate, thats like 90% lard or smth gross



True, but it's what happens when you have an OTP that rarely gets fics and you're pretty desperate to read anything about them 

ew white chocolate
I can't stand it. It feels kinda slimy in my mouth and way too sweet


----------



## Mariah (May 18, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> are there any fans of "The Birthday Massacre" and "unXpect" here?
> I'm just kinda curious :U​



I listened to The Birthday Massacre in like 6th grade until I realized how ****ty they were.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I listened to The Birthday Massacre in like 6th grade until I realized how ****ty they were.



:U kay'


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

My computer just opened up crome, I didn't touch it I'm on my phone.../throws salt at computer/ :C


----------



## Ichigo. (May 19, 2015)

Tomorrow is my last free day before I'm bombarded with finals. 7:15am finals in university need to be banned.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 19, 2015)

Spoiler: my favorite poster that I own c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

i need coffee.

i hope i dont get hot poop


----------



## Peebers (May 19, 2015)

After spending hours in the pool without my goggles (I forgot to bring them sighghh)  my eyes are red and tears are spilling

lord help me


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

rest your eyes...


----------



## xara (May 19, 2015)

I look stupid with a ponytail.


----------



## lazuli (May 19, 2015)

Peebers said:


> True, but it's what happens when you have an OTP that rarely gets fics and you're pretty desperate to read anything about them
> 
> ew white chocolate
> I can't stand it. It feels kinda slimy in my mouth and way too sweet



no that is not just 'what happens' you deal with it ugh

thats because its not chocolate in the first place

=

ive forgotten like all math ive learnt this semester
but i have highest year avg in my chem class so EY.


----------



## Sanaki (May 19, 2015)

I'm a bad person lol


----------



## unravel (May 19, 2015)

Spoiler:  Life is Strange Spoiler



OMG I HATE THE TIMELINE SO MUCH ASDFGHJKL GOING TO MISS PUNK CHLOE NOOO I HATE THE NEW TIMELINE


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)/( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)/( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)/

^literally people in clothes store when you ask them about stuff jfc


----------



## Zane (May 19, 2015)

hyrule is safe i can post again


----------



## Lolipup (May 19, 2015)

I~~ I~~ Still love... The coffee girl~ The coffee girl~ <3

Goodness, I can't get these lyrics out of my head, it's my favourite song, so I believe that's fair, however all I think of is Tokyo ghoul whenever I listen to it now, like I imagine some genderbent Kaneki at Anteiku brewing coffee, then Tsukiyama creeping on her and proposing to her while she's working, it's not good I tell you, not good. D:


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

I hate the concept of "let's have a web store with everything but nothing in our physical stores" omfg close either down jfc


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 19, 2015)

Tempted to sell Destiny... I could trade it into GameStop for $16.50 with my pro membership. I'll never buy the "DLC", but I might regret not being able to go back and play it again.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

_I'm forgetting all over again... I sense another memory wipe soon..._


----------



## Nay (May 20, 2015)

//nvm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Talking blood cells.


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2015)

gets started reading the assignment to write an essay due in two days

im going str8 to hell


----------



## Ichigo. (May 20, 2015)

i'm probably gonna get like 3 hours of sleep and i have 3 finals tomorrow. not to mention the project and exam i have to study for when i get home. godspeed @ me


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

^that sig creeps me out.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Talking blood cells.



I automatically thought of osmosis Jones...man I love that movie c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

hope i can wink wonk some CAH tonight ;o


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

ah man we all should totes do that shiz


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

yeesss m8

also damn im tired **** it


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

I will forever internally lol at the fact that the dub for Digimon xros removed zamielmon's crotch mouth
crotches that look like dragons are A okay but God forbid a crotch mouth :U​


----------



## Javocado (May 20, 2015)

aw man nostalgia just hit me like a brick
cn city clips were fckn gold
:''')


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

lol I found a really old a drawing I did


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

There should be a movie that starts our like a 90s sitcom with a laugh track then it slowly become a psychological horror film And while all this happens the laugh track keeps going


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

keroro is bad

also no laugh track please.

and **** im too tired


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

[Laugh track intestifies]
Also awww I like keroro gunso :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> [Laugh track in testifies]


with some boobs and turt cards.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

I shall supply the boobs


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

dank some cards later

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip2VR9a9y04

also trippiest sht ever


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

A Courtney with pent up energy makes for a dangerous Courtney xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

anyone up for turt cards?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

/casually browses and reads articles on bestgore/ wtf is wrong with me :I​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

now I'm looking/watching pictures/videos of people getting mauled or have gotten mauled by animals I know its messed up but I can't stop looking at them I guess it's the whole gross factor that makes you go holy sh!t wtf that is brutal...but yet interesting in a messed up kinda way....I'm a terrible terrible person :'c

update 1: oh gawd this guy is getting mauled by a bear
oh gawd it's ripping his face off, holy hell he's still alive while this happens


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

No, but like...what ever happened to the Applejack's commercials? 

It took a lot of willpower not to post the theme song to Full House, just now xD


----------



## Peebers (May 20, 2015)

My computer is finally fixed!! Yeessssss ;v; 

It was annoying to use my parents computer and my phone smh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

welp that's enough gore for today :U​


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 20, 2015)

Our skull is our natural helmet. anything that requires you to wear a manmade helmet over it, isn`t worth doing.


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2015)

i finally got a Jigglypuff preorder on a UK site but i'm conflicted about whether or not to keep it, since i dont know if they're automatically gonna charge me and dispatch it on release day (therefore not giving me a chance to go look for one here and cancel it if I find one). It's gonna be like 10 dollars more expensive with conversion and shipping but I hate driving all the way to the city just to not find any amiibos stocked when they were supposed to be because every store in my area is horrible. \o/


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

I'm so hyper right now...


----------



## Peebers (May 20, 2015)

I've been eating  a dessert all day. I've probably eaten 3 full containers of it now and I want moreeeee ;-; 

I feel so fat and terrible ugh 
altho I don't see why i wouldnt
i ate like 3 full containers
why is it so sinfully addictive


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I've been eating  a dessert all day. I've probably eaten 3 full containers of it now and I want moreeeee ;-;
> 
> I feel so fat and terrible ugh
> altho I don't see why i wouldnt
> ...



I do the same thing, I eat baked goods and tons of dark chocolate all the time, but I never gain weight.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

u guys r turts


----------



## Peebers (May 21, 2015)

Slye said:


> I do the same thing, I eat baked goods and tons of dark chocolate all the time, but I never gain weight.



u lucky little mofo 

i ended up eating another full container in one sitting. i got sick of it in the last few bites. thank u jesus im v happy that i got sick of it thank u jesus 

============

i'm sorta thinking about selling my art for rlc though 

not sure if anybody would buy it, and even then, i'm not sure how to bring it up with my parents, because i plan to be using theirs ; o ;

I would really like to buy things for myself ; v;


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

im damn tired but i need to go out Ffffuuu


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

my current mood







also lol my eatting habits are so unheathly but yet I'm pretty average weight, mainly
because I exercise to keep myself in shape, also not eating much kinda factors into this
since I normally only eat one thing a day, since I get sick if I eat too much and sometimes will go a week without food sometimes because my stomach doesn't feel the need to eat sometimes, but when I do have those moments where I am really hungry I'm like a savage animal​


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> my current mood



p accurate

also old 70s-80s anime opening are the dank stuff


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

check out my plushie yo


Spoiler


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2015)

Zane said:


> i finally got a Jigglypuff preorder on a UK site but i'm conflicted about whether or not to keep it, since i dont know if they're automatically gonna charge me and dispatch it on release day (therefore not giving me a chance to go look for one here and cancel it if I find one). It's gonna be like 10 dollars more expensive with conversion and shipping but I hate driving all the way to the city just to not find any amiibos stocked when they were supposed to be because every store in my area is horrible. \o/



UK sites typically take payment and dispatch between 1-4 days before the release date of an item to ensure they will arrive (at UK addresses at least) on the release date.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> UK sites typically take payment and dispatch between 1-4 days before the release date of an item to ensure they will arrive (at UK addresses at least) on the release date.



Yeah, it depends on what store and if it's a preorder or not. But from my UK experience they make sure to get you the item ASAP (sometimes they even upgrade your shipping option for free).


----------



## toxapex (May 21, 2015)

It's student council elections at my school and I'm solely voting based on how funny people's posters are

And then u have that one kid who plastered like half the walls in the school with really old memes


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

^lol

also damn this stew was hot i hope i dont get hot poop


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)




----------



## PlasmaPower (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>



I just imagine this as some sort of playset for kids where you use fake instruments to give an operation to a bear.


----------



## Camburn (May 21, 2015)

can hot poop get so hot it feels cold? like cold fusion?


----------



## tumut (May 21, 2015)

I have no motivation to do schoolwork. I need more food.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

why am i texting you after everything


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

That feel when you realize how much time you spend alone everyday and you're just okay with it...


----------



## EndlessElements (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> That feel when you realize how much time you spend alone everyday and you're just okay with it...



oh i hate that. i'm sorry, though. you should try talking to someone, if you can. if you want, i'm here to talk to for a little bit


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

MFW I was able to pick up on how to swim naturally without having lessons 
no really I just naturally learned how to swim and stay afloat in deep water with no lessons
heck I can even stay perfectly still with out having any need to move (not on my back or stomach) to keep myself from sinking HELL YEAH! HOORAY FOR LEARNING THINGS NATURALLY​


----------



## Vizionari (May 22, 2015)

I found lipstick THANK GOODNESS


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

I'm kinda glad Sweden went on to the final in ESC.. or all the newspaper would be smudged with stupid articles.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

i am pretty sure i have spending problems


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i am pretty sure i have spending problems



remind me huehue. oh well worth it.. yolo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

well dollskill was having a sale and i just couldn't _not _buy some cute shoes and a bag to go with the dress i just bought... someone take internet shopping away from me plz

(the bag has bat wings on it, i couldn't help it)


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> well dollskill was having a sale and i just couldn't _not _buy some cute shoes and a bag to go with the dress i just bought... someone take internet shopping away from me plz
> 
> (the bag has bat wings on it, i couldn't help it)



i wish i could order from there now kinda expensive though. rip munnies but their hippie things are sho kyute damn it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

all the things mango.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> all the things mango.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

why do I always fall asleep at 4:00 or 5:00 in the morning?​


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

^i wish i could do that at least then i'd sleep longer lol.

also damn. damn.


----------



## Peebers (May 22, 2015)

crying because i owe my brother 1,200 php and im saving up 3k php for a graphic tablet. (i had 2 tablets before, but i broke them and i don't wanna pester my parents for another one because those 2 came out of their pockets ;-; )


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

when you take a nap and you woke up and tv is on and some people javing a woohoo.


----------



## Fillup (May 22, 2015)

Pacman was the first survival game where you are chased by the undead.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

this record is trippy


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

When will my motivation to draw, come back from the war? :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> When will my motivation to draw, come back from the war? :c



whenever u play turt cards wif us


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

Not really in the mood TBH sorry


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

boobs. well neither am i but i need something fun lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

It's naptime. The dogs have decided.


----------



## toxapex (May 22, 2015)

Fillup said:


> Pacman was the first survival game where you are chased by the undead.



Oh my god


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

welp I found two new YT channel to waste my time with

Dark5
Thoughty2
​


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

should I have one last cup of tea before I go to bed (its 3am here in the UK)


----------



## kikiiii (May 22, 2015)

finished my ap literature final today & im feelin pretty confident ayyy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

I did a thing.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

i rlly want some warm milk and oreos rn so bad

even tho its like 12 in the afternoon

sadly my parents are out biking and we already bought groceries for this month smh im going to cry


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Lets go fly a kite together and eat a cake of lies


what is wrong with my brain


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2015)

i feel so accomplished when i can actually reply to messages.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 23, 2015)

i hope i wasnt scammed lol


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

I feel like editing my signature again... should I? >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I should have had a shower earlier but I was so lazy. I hope I can get my Sims game to work tomorrow, have to uninstall pets and reinstall it because all of the pets were super messed up... like they were all in pieces and their eyes bulging, weird lumps all over, they were nightmare animals tbh.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

I finished watching the pilot of Supergirl and I love it so much! You all should watch it ;  v  ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I should just shave my head. My hair is so thick and awful and hot...


----------



## Ichigo. (May 23, 2015)

Just read the first chapter of Tsubaki Chou Lonely Planet (same mangaka who did HnR) and I can just sense how overrated this manga is going to be. It honestly just feels like she's writing this to make up it up to the fans that wanted sensei to be endgame. But because the art is nice, I'm gonna give it more of a chance.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

i want to sleep but it's only 6:02pm


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Just read the first chapter of Tsubaki Chou Lonely Planet (same mangaka who did HnR) and I can just sense how overrated this manga is going to be. It honestly just feels like she's writing this to make up it up to the fans that wanted sensei to be endgame. But because the art is nice, I'm gonna give it more of a chance.



*cough* Free! *cough*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

it's almost 4:00 AM in and I'm up watching disturbing PSA commercials
man I legit forgot how messed up some of these were...thanks scary PSA commercials 
for keeping me off drugs also damn these work safety ones are horrifying

anyhoo here have this Gif of zamielmon getting killed :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

also it's only 12.34 pm the fuuuucccc*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

my balls are dry, as per usual. I am just going to keep complaining until I go to the eye doctors. I'm the worst kind of person


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

damn my bday is coming up soon
I have idea what I f-in want since I already have the things
I wanted pretty much already.

eh I might ask for money so I can buy anime DVDs or some cute clothes​


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

I usually wish for money because they jav like no idea what I want anyways


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I have like a million things on my amazon wishlist, it's pretty sickening tbh. I am probably going to make a mini list of things I want more and now to have people select from. ^u^ Only 2 month away now. Woot


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

cool i dont have birthday until december so yah xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cool i dont have birthday until december so yah xD



Oh no! so close to christmas, you poor thingle


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh no! so close to christmas, you poor thingle



nah is alright i usually get gifts twice anyways


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Right now, I am hugging my cat.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

I just came home from watching Pit Perfect 2 with my aunt and cousin! It was really nice, and I enjoyed it haha ; v; 

rn I'm having a snack while listening to a song and tbh i'm feeLING IT YES 

also im wearing a huge af shirt with my skirt because im too lazy to go upstairs and change into my pajamas ugh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

Ugh I hate when you have to ****ing piss and you have only one bathroom and there is someone already in there taking a shower.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2015)

Holy crap, gameFAQS's Paranormal/Conspiracy board is so wacky. It reminds me of Christmas dinners with my uncle.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

last night i washed my face before going to bed (should rlly do that more often, must take care of my face so i dont get a lot of pimples and acne) and i woke up at 5 this morning to go to the bathroom, but i remember laying down in bed for a few minutes half-asleep and just touching my face while thinking about how soft it was

idk why but it makes me laugh for some reason


----------



## Saylor (May 23, 2015)

My mom bought a water bottle awhile ago and I swear the cap was like super glued on for some reason and we've all been trying to get it open for over a week, and my dad just walked in and opened it right up. We must've really loosened it for him


----------



## Ragdoll (May 23, 2015)

i want to change my username again lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> i want to change my username again lol



me too kinda but noiru is too stuck here lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2015)

I kind of wanna get a tarot deck when I go to school, but I don't want my roommate to think I'm a weirdo or something.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

I give up.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

holy sh!t I actually finally finished this drawing​


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2015)

myrcella and trystane are cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> holy sh!t I actually finally finished this drawing​



thats really cool ahh ovo


----------



## toxapex (May 24, 2015)

Why am I still awake


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

@Naiad thank you <3 0w0
========================================================

I still love how in my friend Bralef's tomadachi life my mii
is married to ****ing Kenny from the walking dead and we have 
4 girls named boat,poptart,pooptart and ughwhy



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Fracking post office is the worst thing ever in the whole entire goddamn world. I swear, every time I order something online they "attempt delivery" but don't really even come to my house on FRIDAY, so that I can't even get my package until MONDAY but since holiday I won't be able to get my stuff now until TUESDAY. Like really freaking post office, can't you just try once? We are home everyday always, and you're like like "lol nope.jpg" EXCUSE YOU

On this same note holy bologna the shipping was fast, i just bought it like a day ago or something? thumbs up to dollskill mango


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

I wish my face was as good looking as my body
my face isn't suited for my body​


----------



## ashjaed (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Fracking post office is the worst thing ever in the whole entire goddamn world. I swear, every time I order something online they "attempt delivery" but don't really even come to my house on FRIDAY, so that I can't even get my package until MONDAY but since holiday I won't be able to get my stuff now until TUESDAY. Like really freaking post office, can't you just try once? We are home everyday always, and you're like like "lol nope.jpg" EXCUSE YOU
> 
> On this same note holy bologna the shipping was fast, i just bought it like a day ago or something? thumbs up to dollskill mango



That happens to me too. They just knock on the door and it's such a headache!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> That happens to me too. They just knock on the door and it's such a headache!!!



They don't even do that, they don't actually attempt to deliver it, they just drop everything at the post office and then send out those little pink slips so I have to physically go into town to get my packages. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Fracking post office is the worst thing ever in the whole entire goddamn world. I swear, every time I order something online they "attempt delivery" but don't really even come to my house on FRIDAY, so that I can't even get my package until MONDAY but since holiday I won't be able to get my stuff now until TUESDAY. Like really freaking post office, can't you just try once? We are home everyday always, and you're like like "lol nope.jpg" EXCUSE YOU
> 
> On this same note holy bologna the shipping was fast, i just bought it like a day ago or something? thumbs up to dollskill mango


Oh god I hate postal service for that. At least mine was at least out driving so I just got mine before whenever they were out driving lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oh god I hate postal service for that. At least mine was at least out driving so I just got mine before whenever they were out driving lol.



I think sometimes it's cause I live in a gated community, so they're like, nah we dfwy. Like broturts come on, I need my sweet winged bag.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think sometimes it's cause I live in a gated community, so they're like, nah we dfwy. Like broturts come on, I need my sweet winged bag.



yass you do. 

if i got thm dough i'd order the whole hippie section of dollskill lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yass you do.
> 
> if i got thm dough i'd order the whole hippie section of dollskill lol








teach me oh great one with bad hair


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

omgawd we used to have that in our high school library lmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

i was trying to find a screen cap of searching "how to get rich" on google, but there was none and I weren't about to attempt to make my own. this pop-tart is really good but i'm takin like 45 years to eat it. lel


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

y dont we jav pop tarts here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

delete the country, that's not right broturt you deserve all the pop tarts

- - - Post Merge - - -

pop turts


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

pop turts ayy

yeah maybe if you go to those 'murica stores though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

THAT ME.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i dont like doritos but yeah ur cool turt!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

when you said 'merican stores I thought of those. that's what they call the "cool ranch", as they're called in america, flavored chips in other places i guess? which makes me lel
such cool american


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

much wow so murica xD

idk they have like british and murican stores that carry pop tarts

damn now i wanna jav some


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

that's pretty cool, most of our "foreign" food stores are like mexican stuff only. >.< In some farther away towns there are some japanese and chinese stores which is cool, I really want to go to the japanese candy market and buy a ton of it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

we have some asian stores in random places but they only jav like pocky n ****s


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

lmango, we have frackin pocky in our regular grocery cause they're so popular. Not gunna like, I <3 me some pocky. Today i totally made my turt god try this sour grape mystery gum, where it's three gums that look like lil grapes, and two are sweet nice flavored grape, and one is SUPER SOUR grape, so I made him try them one at a time and it was a really good time, cause his eyes were watering from the sour grape.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

ahaha sho kyute

i hate grape candy in general because the artificial taste they use here smh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

same, my fave flave is lemon everything, but not sour, like sweet lemon. MMM, that and japanese soda flavor. aw yiss


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

lemoned candy aw yis i love sour candy

especially these pink and blue bottles that taste dishwashing liquid lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

wtf, that sounds awful mango. ehrmergherd why cant our frackin post office be open? they're hella rude for havin days off. gimme my darn stuffs already! i really want my shoesies cause they were cute as heckle and i just wanna be adorable all the time


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> wtf, that sounds awful mango. ehrmergherd why cant our frackin post office be open? they're hella rude for havin days off. gimme my darn stuffs already! i really want my shoesies cause they were cute as heckle and i just wanna be adorable all the time



i want 8th june already fml

- - - Post Merge - - -

and nah that candy is really good though 

yeah i hate holiday and i hate that i jav to wait two more weeks for my dough uwu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

tt irl, where is the Isabelle when you rlly need her tho?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

exactly or i wish i was dr. who


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

dat tardis tho. if only mango, if only.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll be your rose bruthaturt


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> dat tardis tho. if only mango, if only.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'll be your rose bruthaturt



yass turtbros 5ever

also mango this sucks i need to buy mom a mothers day gift uwu faaak no munnies >>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

make her something instead! free things! hurray


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yeah i probably will or at least somewhat cheaper than what she wants lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

i got my mom a blender for her b-day which is on the first, i really bought it cause i like making milkshakes and our blender is crap, so it's kind of for me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yeah that is always good but i think i will buy a small thing so she can keep her jewellry in place rather than those small icky bags everywhere lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah that is always good but i think i will buy a small thing so she can keep her jewellry in place rather than those small icky bags everywhere lol



that'd be nice =D


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yeah the big one is a bit expensive so either the small one or i will make her something else i guess. rly need to save

also damn Slash on the 31st well i'll get mom to give me a beer lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

i have so many jewelry/trinket boxes mango, i like having them for all my thingles


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

this is like more of a dress you hang on the walls with pockets to store them in

she has a box but it's overflowing with mango stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this is like more of a dress you hang on the walls with pockets to store them in
> 
> she has a box but it's overflowing with mango stuff



those things are really cool, I know exactly what you're talking about, I had one for beenie babies when i was a wee one


----------



## Peebers (May 24, 2015)

iM SCREAMING WHY DID I NEVER DO THIS BEFORE

I mixed the chocolate milk powder with milk instead of water and ???????

IT TAKES GREAT OH MY

- - - Post Merge - - -

im hearing voices outside even tho my grandparents are away and my parents are asleep? ? ? 

send help


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

you are supposed to mix it with milk regardless of what they write anything x water unless it's ice tea is yuck lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

I can't wait to get home and lay on my heating pad, cause this jaw hurting has got to go bro


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i ahte jaw/tooth pain its the worst

reminds me i probably need to go to the dentist in june or w/e i hope it's after the 8th or so though or i have to rebook it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

teeth are the worst, i just want dentures already


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

ikr its so expensive like 90-100 bucks for a freaking basic visit where they check for cavities/holes and such


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

yeppers, my mom took me to a fancy place that like, 3D printed my cap while i sat there in the room, it was cray, and she is STILL paying off, like two years later. like dude, why not just have them rip them all out


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

oh wow. man

yeah i think mine might actually be like 100 bucks though cause they have to use a special camera because i have such a small mouth i cant fit those huge mouth-pieces in it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

aww, tiny turt mouth


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yeah exactly ^^'

o well i took out the paper so i shud do the bed soon but ugh lazy turt


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 24, 2015)

I hate those "The Real Cost" ads on Soundcloud because one of them sounds like an actor trying to be a very lispy, stereotypical gay guy, and it just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i want beer.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

I really don't want to go to therapy next week, but I can't skip out since I missed my last one

well at least my therapist is pretty cool guy and fun and easy to talk to unlike those really boring ones who makes you think "omg please end already you are so booorriinng"​


----------



## Saylor (May 24, 2015)

I love Boulder. I went to a festival and it started pouring down rain and I was in a skirt and had given my jacket to my sister, so a girl saw me and invited me inside her tent and we talked about video games and science for like an hour 'til the rain let up. And then I got to sign up for some kind of ocean expedition and I got my spirit read and I watched this guy pull rocks out of a creek and pile them on top of each other in crazy ways, which sounds lame but it was so cool and I'm pretty sure it defied the laws of physics.


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2015)

how can anyone be this big of an idiot


----------



## Swiftstream (May 24, 2015)

I wonder why there are so many flaws in human nature.


----------



## kikiiii (May 25, 2015)

playing banana pancakes on the uke can get infuriating


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

I throw my tbt at everything and then when I need it most im broke

THX impulse buying ugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

impulse buying irl is worse lmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i wish i was better at art


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

me too dang it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i'm coloring an envelope using hiliters and ball points, it's pretty fun, but just makes me feel bad for not doing real arts >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

baw, that's nice too. just draw some baby turts <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

I <3 drawing little tiny cartoon turts, cause they're cute and easy


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

draw hippie turts ay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

I will attempt to draw you a hippy turt ok? Promise.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

yass <3 that be dank stuff man, fanks m8 <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

getting my turt on like cray dudebro


----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2015)

I'm so incredibly inarticulate whenever I talk to certain people.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I'm so incredibly inarticulate whenever I talk to certain people.



tell me lol :[

also mom pls buy some choco 4 me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i got bored b4 work today so i buffed my nails, and now they're all shiney and amazing and i keep touching them cause they're like finely polished rocks or something, jfc


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

cool i cant rly have long nails cause they break and i cant type mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cool i cant rly have long nails cause they break and i cant type mango



most of mine break a lot, but my pointer finger on one hand has gotten super long its like a coke spoon lmango


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> most of mine break a lot, but my pointer finger on one hand has gotten super long its like a coke spoon lmango



lets jav some lolol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lets jav some lolol



go on a mad trip yooooooooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> go on a mad trip yooooooooo



WOMAN LET YOUR LOVE REEEACHHH MIIIINNNNEEEEEE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

lmango, i would totes try acid if given the chance, as long as i was being babysat cause idek what would happen to me lel let's go to woodstock


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lmango, i would totes try acid if given the chance, as long as i was being babysat cause idek what would happen to me lel let's go to woodstock



this as long as it's, like good acid not the things that instakills you nowadays


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this as long as it's, like good acid not the things that instakills you nowadays



lel don't eat the brown acid m8


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

lel lets go to woodstock


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

yasssssss we have to be one of those people on the giant mechanical creations tho, lets build a giant mecha turt to ride around in


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

with a fringed shell yasss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

lel yass, of course. i wanna colour this turt when i get home but idk how much effort ill be able to put into it. it's pretty frackin beautiful tho bro


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

is alright turtbro <3

ALSO FACK I NEED MA BOOZE AND BROWN SHT AKA CHOCOLATE MEOW


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

lmango me too, i rlly wish i had a good food at home tht i dont have to make, cause i never feel like cooking anything this morning, even assembling a sammich sounds way too complex right meow


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

ikr i just want crap to much on cause i feel so tacky meow


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

I hate numbers
they just ruin everything in my life
and other people's life


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 25, 2015)

I'm hungry. But then again, I'm not. I want some food, but my stomach would be grumbling at me. I'm SOOO bored. Perhaps that's the cause of my wanting to eat. I should go do a puzzle. There's nothing to do today anyway. I'll go upstairs, clear a space, get my cd player and listen to some Marianas Trench and do my christmas puzzle. Yeah. I'll go do that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

I guess that's why my biggest dream, is as extreme as walking across the USoA....
Hmm. Makes sense.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

FINALLY SLAPPED THE 140 BOSS AYYYYE m8


----------



## Nay (May 25, 2015)

Finally dled rumble world and it is fuuuunnn
the frickin diamonds though!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

I think people forget that I can multitask pretty well. 

I *can *hold two conversations consisting of two different things...three or four or more.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

*The plot thickens.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apparently guests can post on my forum XD 
Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Emilie (May 25, 2015)

Does space ever end?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2015)

Can you feel the sunshine? Does it brighten up your day? Don't you feel that sometimes, you just need to eat your troubles away!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Can you feel the sunshine? Does it brighten up your day? Don't you feel that sometimes, you just need to eat your troubles away!



- Every lazy villager ever


----------



## Ichigo. (May 26, 2015)

At first I wasn't happy about Park Hae Jin being casted as Jung in the Cheese in the Trap drama because he's too old (he's 32 and Jung is supposed to be 24-25). He was great in You Who Came From The Stars but I still wasn't sure. It's actually beginning to grow on me a lot though. And it'd be awesome if that rumor about Woo Bin playing Baek In Ho is true oh my god! Haven't seen Go Ara's acting but she'd be good as Sul just in terms of appearance.


----------



## Peebers (May 26, 2015)

I was feeling really hungry earlier and eded up grabbing junk food, only to remember that it's bad for me and got an apple instead. That didn't fill me up so I ate some cereal //sigh ; - ;//

I forgot that I can't really stomach plain milk? ? Like one sip of it and my appetite is completely gone. I can stomach it down fine if i add something to it like chocolate, but plain milk is enough to make me vomit 

feeling like vomiting rn ;-; good news tho- i'm no longer hungry ;D 

honestly im kind of confused that i forgot i cant stomach plain milk ?? how the hell do i forget that type of thing smh


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

I hope they call from the store today ;u; I wanna continue doing my beads


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2015)

holy moly People In the Box is an awesome ED


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Got my beads, yes now I can continue being creative woop

Also dang I wanna play some reals card turts


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Got my beads, yes now I can continue being creative woop
> 
> Also dang I wanna play some reals card turts



sure whynot

also

KA
NE
KI
KUUUUUUUUN~ (why am I imersonating Rize...?)


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (May 26, 2015)

School got cancelled today!!  I needed this 4 day break. c':


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

^grats man :3

ugh i still kinda want to sell my vita but then i'd only have laptop and my gba sp lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^grats man :3
> 
> ugh i still kinda want to sell my vita but then i'd only have laptop and my gba sp lol



Yeah... I impulse bought the Vita. There's definitely not enough games for it. That's why I'm so excited for J Stars. It'll be the first game I've gotten for it in a long time.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yeah... I impulse bought the Vita. There's definitely not enough games for it. That's why I'm so excited for J Stars. It'll be the first game I've gotten for it in a long time.



yah I kinda want HDN Re;Birth 3 but tbh im not that excited anymore unless it gets an amazing LE I could get for the stuff mango.


----------



## Naiad (May 26, 2015)

I went from 90.00% to 93.6% in my worst class 

SCREECHING
god bless


----------



## Peebers (May 26, 2015)

Naiad said:


> I went from 90.00% to 93.6% in my worst class
> 
> SCREECHING
> god bless



yAS GO U 

i remember when i went from 89% to 95% in the class that i fail in 

i was pretty much crying when i got my report card


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

i procrastinate too much im going to die


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2015)

mm fajhita with no filling


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2015)

i left myself logged in here


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Finals are coming up


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

I need to get tie dye shirts. or make them myself at someone's who has their own washing machine lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 26, 2015)

im hungry and my ipad wont turn on lol


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2015)

ew


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Higurashi is so good.. meow


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

why would you think i'd be okay with that


----------



## Ichigo. (May 26, 2015)

Last semester, I got a C on my final political science/history paper. But this semester, I got a perfect score! Going out in style.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

*/slams face against a table/* ugghhh​


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

My arm just made a cracking sound... I'm not sure what I did... .-.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Okay, but like...why....why don't people put shredded cheese *inside* of the burger patty...and...cook it?

...why?


----------



## toxapex (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Okay, but like...why....why don't people put shredded cheese *inside* of the burger patty...and...cook it?
> 
> ...why?



I know you can buy 'em like that, at least. I had one the other night.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I know you can buy 'em like that, at least. I had one the other night.



 Really? You can buy them already like that? 
Whoa...Where the hell have I been..I just found out that you can buy hotdog with cheese inside of them, too. 
I bet they're all delicious.


----------



## ashjaed (May 26, 2015)

I should probably call the police... Because a car alarm went off and then stopped suddenly... And I'm pretty sure my neighbours at work. Hm. My area is so dodgy haha


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

I should really draw Zamielmon but I have no motivation to draw​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

is it wrong for me to want more compliments/constructive criticism on my art?
and is it wrong I get jealous of those who get those often?...or am I just a selfish b!tch
who needs to get over herself?​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

You're a ****ing squid.


----------



## toxapex (May 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> is it wrong for me to want more compliments/constructive criticism on my art?
> and is it wrong I get jealous of those who get those often?...or am I just a selfish b!tch
> who needs to get over herself?​



I wouldn't outright ask for compliments if I were you, but wanting more constructive criticism is fine. Seeking and accepting good criticism is a good way to improve your art.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're a ****ing squid.



No, they're a kid.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I wouldn't outright ask for compliments if I were you, but wanting more constructive criticism is fine. Seeking and accepting good criticism is a good way to improve your art.


yeah true, and honestly I want criticism more then compliments TBH so I can know what I need to improve, and God do I need lots of improvement, so I want to know where to even start at​
- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> You're a ****ing squid.



oh no you squiden't​


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

I've changed my cats name so many times that I'm afraid he's going to have an identity crisis...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> yeah true, and honestly I want criticism more then compliments TBH so I can know what I need to improve, and God do I need lots of improvement, so I want to know where to even start at​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ...



oh yus I squi-id!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 27, 2015)

I am the bone of my sword
 Steel is my body and fire is my blood
 I have created over a thousand blades
 Unknown to Death, Nor known to Life
 Have withstood pain to create many weapons
 Yet, those hands will never hold anything
 So as I pray, unlimited blade works.

-Archer​


----------



## Dae Min (May 27, 2015)

I have a crush on someone but can't tell them yet


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 27, 2015)

Should I go to bed because it's almost 1 AM here, or should I stay up and feed my unhealthy ACNL addiction?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> oh yus I squi-id!


*GASP*




​


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 27, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Should I go to bed because it's almost 1 AM here, or should I stay up and feed my unhealthy ACNL addiction?


You know what you must do.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

I should make all my text post like this, but yet I can see it being seen as annoying...oh wait I don't really give a damn what people
think, oh silly me I almost forgot lol​


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> You know what you must do.



Pester Flandre. lol

Also damn I need dough but idk still hesitant about my Vita ;u;


----------



## Peebers (May 27, 2015)

i've been wanting to see some movies, but i've read their wikipedia pages and there seems to be some abuse there and ugh i feel very uncomfortable seeing it

but for some reason i'm fine reading gore or seeing images about gore. i just cant handle seeing it in a movie ?? 

why uGH I NEED TO SEE THOSE MOVIES 

i need tHEM TO EDUMUCATE MYSELF


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

I need to watch tons of movies but I keep getting distracted.

Also good game grandma >< Well I'll keep your fricking jars then


----------



## Lmaze (May 27, 2015)

I wish animals could talk... not just virtually


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Ugh I'm hungry and I kinda want a mini pizza and I need to get yoghurt prolly.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 27, 2015)

I'm really hungry and I want my dinner XD Also I am seeing my friend on Friday, woohoo! (haven't spoken to her for 6 months, I am such a great friend, you can learn a thing or two from me!)

I like turtles!


and....








 

(btw I did draw this)


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Turts r awesome indeed I want one so I can get them a fringed shell and a headband with flowers.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> I wish animals could talk... not just virtually


I don't think that would be a good idea lol I mean think about your own pet they know some of your secrets imagine making them mad and having them reveal those secrets D:


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

I need a NES game cause I got the main **** working


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2015)

2/3 birthday arts done. /lays on the ground, clearly dead


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

ugh I have to go to therapy soon and I don't want to go ԅ(?﹃?ԅ) 

also on side note I really need a new swim suit so I can go swimming cause I really want to go swimming (๑?╹‸╹`๑)​


----------



## Nay (May 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> ugh I have to go to therapy soon and I don't want to go ԅ(?﹃?ԅ)
> 
> also on side note I really need a new swim suit so I can go swimming cause I really want to go swimming (๑?╹‸╹`๑)​



omg such beautiful text how

- 

I wish i had a gf


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> ugh I have to go to therapy soon and I don't want to go ԅ(?﹃?ԅ)
> 
> also on side note I really need a new swim suit so I can go swimming cause I really want to go swimming (๑?╹‸╹`๑)​



how do you do that?


----------



## Mariah (May 27, 2015)

I've been baking for the past two and a half hours and now I have a lot of catching up to do on TBT confessions.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 27, 2015)

finally got the Kiki's Delivery Service wallscroll I've been drooling over for 6-7 months now.
I am most content.


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

I'm watching math music videos. I don't know why but they're so incredibly catchy... ;w;


----------



## Mariah (May 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> I'm watching math music videos. I don't know why but they're so incredibly catchy... ;w;



We had to learn this one in school.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> I'm watching math music videos. I don't know why but they're so incredibly catchy... ;w;





Mariah said:


> We had to learn this one in school.


Frightening.


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been baking for the past two and a half hours and now I have a lot of catching up to do on TBT confessions.



seems kinda messy there rn


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

audino said:


> seems kinda messy there rn



Good they reveal themselves at least, rofl.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

TASTE THE RAINBOW MOTHERF**CKERS


also on a side note, It's so awkward when people are singing you happy birthday like what do I do? 
like I dunno I never liked the concept of people singing happy birthday to me it just makes me feel 
very uncomfortable,but my family like's doing it so guess I just gotta deal with a fake awkward smile.


​


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

lol at the tags here mango


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

hella yella


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

THEY HAVE RIN FORM LOVE LIVE AS A NENDOROID here ****ing expensive though bluuuh.


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> THEY HAVE RIN FORM LOVE LIVE AS A NENDOROID here ****ing expensive though bluuuh.



rin is cuteee >< my fav is honoka


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

audino said:


> rin is cuteee >< my fav is honoka



i wanna try the games lol but my wallet atm. nope lol.

the girls are nice waifu material though


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

the game is free :3 excluding buying diamonds and stuff


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

audino said:


> hella yella



aww Yee, join the multi-color text party ya'll​


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Nah too lazy


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

ok omg


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

audino said:


> the game is free :3 excluding buying diamonds and stuff



well i want them for my vita mango.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

Neboobs is a thing now...isn't it?​


----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> well i want them for my vita mango.



oic

-

My prof just cancelled the finals for his class ??? Wow what the heck


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

congrats? lmango i wish ours did that lol

yush :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also u dongers I posted a pic of me and my beads in that pic thread so if ur curious


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

i just realised post counts count in the basement wow


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

psychedelic penguin

+1 if anyone got that reference


----------



## Zane (May 28, 2015)

thunder outside!! :D weather channel's been promising a lightning storm for days maybe it's finally here


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

how can u like thunder weather mango


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> thunder outside!! :D weather channel's been promising a lightning storm for days maybe it's finally here



Omg I'm so jealous! Most of our thunderstorms lately have been late at night when I'm sleeping (or they wake me up), so it's difficult to enjoy them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

why do i start singing SNSD's Oh! in the shower. I haven't heard that one for some time lol


----------



## kikiiii (May 28, 2015)

oh mg god finals week is over & its officially summer break how did this year go by so fast?? ???????


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

and thus I have demolished yet another town in ACNL because I am never satisfied, ugh why must I be so damn picky. I envy those who are able to keep their first town they made ;m; 

welp guess I gotta make a new Town signature.  


​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

welp I made my new town signature 






kept the town name though​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> welp I made my new town signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, it's awesome. I wish I would have thought of that town name...but noooo. I come up with "Fun Haus" pfft.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> welp I made my new town signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got some decent starter villagers, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Welp, it's awesome. I wish I would have thought of that town name...but noooo. I come up with "Fun Haus" pfft.



honestly I wanted to name my town purgatory but it didn't fit the character limit.​



PlasmaPower said:


> You got some decent starter villagers, at least in my opinion.



yeah I'm actually really happy with my starter villagers




Spoiler: Zamielmon is my favorite Pokemon


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> honestly I wanted to name my town purgatory but it didn't fit the character limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish they would extend the character limit, because I really want to name mine Haddonfield or Wasteland...or something. Purgatory would have been cool. Though it makes me think of this video xD


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I wish they would extend the character limit, because I really want to name mine Haddonfield or Wasteland...or something. Purgatory would have been cool. Though it makes me think of this video xD



It's obvious she's trolling, still a cringefest though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Slye said:


> It's obvious she's trolling, still a cringefest though.



xD yes, I know she's trolling. That was the whole point of the video. Back when "emo this and emo that" were all over the place, excluding the fact that "emo" is actually just a music genre.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could have sworn that someone said, "I'm typing with one hand just to tell you how stupid you are.", to me...
;n; I swear this happened, even though, it didn't happen.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

lol that just reminded me of this







BIRDS ARE DYING D: 
even though she's a troll I still lol'd at that line


also forgot to mention that make up video made me lol
the f**cking mom lol 
​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

man I just love the YT series "why would you put that on the internet"? by Rob Dyke​


----------



## Sanaki (May 28, 2015)

ryan higa is so hot


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

out of boredom I made a playlist of some songs I dig, though there is a lot more this is only the top part of a huge iceberg of music ​


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

_That feel when you have two books and you can't choose which to update~_


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

this has to be my fave quote ever posted on Tumblr


_"People are like bug pokemon. Some reach their peak at a very early age, like Butterfree. Some are late bloomers, like Venomoth. Some never change like Pinsir or Heracross, some only change when they’ve found their element, like Scyther, and some only change when exposed to new and different people, like Shelmet. But just remember, if you ever feel like you have
n’t become the person you’re supposed to be yet, you’re probably a f**king Volcarona."
_

also I am listening to recordings from this, and I wont lie they are really unsettling​


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

_I need to stop fighting..._


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

Popee the performer is a fun to watch series​


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Satanism isn't really all that bad, tbh. #edumucatingmyself


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Satanism isn't really all that bad, tbh. #edumucatingmyself



why should it be ;p

also i hate how greasy you feel when you wake up ugh


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

i hope we do it again on sunday c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

http://9gag.com/gag/axZL6Vn

welp i found my parents

more or less welp

- - - Post Merge - - -

well i dont have a brother but tbh the one about adulthood and studying as a girl yes


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> why should it be ;p
> 
> also i hate how greasy you feel when you wake up ugh



? ? ? i thought it would be about people who worship Satan lmao 

it's rlly not


----------



## Snickersnee (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> why should it be ;p


Because Christianity says so and it's the dominant religion and thus always right, woop

Also jasmine tea is actually better without sugar or honey



Peebers said:


> ? ? ? i thought it would be about people who worship Satan lmao
> 
> it's rlly not


There's theistic satanism (which actually worships Satan) and atheistic satanism. Nothing is as simple as it seems yo


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Snickersnee said:


> Because Christianity says so and it's the dominant religion and thus always right, woop
> 
> Also jasmine tea is actually better without sugar or honey



screw religion believe in yourself... or satan.

most tea is better without that unless you are sick


----------



## Snickersnee (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> screw religion believe in yourself... or satan.


I 100% agree with this


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Snickersnee said:


> Because Christianity says so and it's the dominant religion and thus always right, woop
> 
> Also jasmine tea is actually better without sugar or honey
> 
> ...



lmao truth but at least one of the 9 rules of it is not to harm lil' children

which is pr nice i guess


----------



## Sanaki (May 29, 2015)

Last day of high school forever


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

TANKED IS FLIPPING AWESOME

i wanna go to that fish supplier dude once in my life damn


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

check out my new digs yo


aslo when it comes to religion I'm basically an Apatheists 

"Someone who just doesn't care whether God exists or not and realizes that such a fact won't effect their life anyway, comes from the word 'apathy' meaning "absence of emotion" and 'theism' meaning "belief in God""
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

digletts.. uh that pokemon is creepy lol


----------



## tumut (May 29, 2015)

4 more days.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

ReBirth 2 is out on Steam tonight and I'm poor af


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Honestly I feel really cute right now and stuff and ?? 
ahh im so happy i've been hating myself for the last couple of days ;v;


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2015)

I got my ears washed at the doctor's office (so I can hear now yay) but it was so nasty I never want to do it again.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

I want a pinball fish tank. for real.


----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday I hung out with my friend and she was being a jerk to me all day, but then once we got back home she sat down really close to me and put her arms around me and kept grabbing at me and I don't get it. I don't know if she's taking advantage of my loneliness or just sending mixed signals or what but I don't like it at all.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Yesterday I hung out with my friend and she was being a jerk to me all day, but then once we got back home she sat down really close to me and put her arms around me and kept grabbing at me and I don't get it. I don't know if she's taking advantage of my loneliness or just sending mixed signals or what but I don't like it at all.



Were you guys out in public? If she actually likes you she may just be uncomfortable expressing it around other people (for obvious reasons), but that's no excuse to be a jerk. And I really hope she's not just using you.


----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Were you guys out in public? If she actually likes you she may just be uncomfortable expressing it around other people (for obvious reasons), but that's no excuse to be a jerk. And I really hope she's not just using you.


We went to a park for most of the day but nobody else was really around, and before that we were at my other friend's house for a few hours and she was being mean to me there too so I dunno what gives. She's done this before but it seems like she's getting progressively meaner each time I see her.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2015)

Saylor said:


> We went to a park for most of the day but nobody else was really around, and before that we were at my other friend's house for a few hours and she was being mean to me there too so I dunno what gives. She's done this before but it seems like she's getting progressively meaner each time I see her.



Then talk to her about it or stop seeing her.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

I should make my signature rotate.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

I kinda want to change my name to Tsukiyama to annoy people  I'm such a sucker for Japanese history lol ;x


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

My friend wants us to make a podcast together...
;n;


----------



## iFallOutBoy (May 29, 2015)

Where would my dog be if I didn't adopt him?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

so I made my laptops desktop background a picture of the fonz giving a thumbs up, so whenever I'm feeling down I just have to look at my desktop and I will know that everything will be okay. 






​


----------



## Peebers (May 30, 2015)

im so bored 
its either me going to bed (which i dont want to do) or snacking (a habit which im trying to get rid of) 

u g h


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

ah yes, nothing like a rotating signature, I still need to make more though

​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> ah yes, nothing like a rotating signature, I still need to make more though
> 
> ​


You took too much time writing this.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You took too much time writing this.


actually more like my dad needing me really quick before I was able to post it right away kek

and this one right here,yes I took my time mainly because I'm doing other things on the side and also watching tv lol and let's say my tv has most of my attention right now​


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> actually more like my dad needing me really quick before I was able to post it right away kek
> 
> and this one right here,yes I took my time mainly because I'm doing other things on the side and also watching tv lol and let's say my tv has most of my attention right now​


omg that effort in colour


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i really want to buy some sweets from the Market in the casino, but I know they're bad for me >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

You guys should jav cards


----------



## Snickersnee (May 30, 2015)

Going to an old friends graduation party and excited about all dem commissions
a bit stressed too


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> You guys should jav cards



i wish i could card >.<

also this cookie is like rlly good right meow omfg


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i wish i could card >.<
> 
> also this cookie is like rlly good right meow omfg



i want cookies

so i dont get hot poop 

my god


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want cookies
> 
> so i dont get hot poop
> 
> my god



all the cookies are belong to me


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> all the cookies are belong to me



u mean


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i'll make u a cookie ok? i haven't made cookies in so long! Oh no! I'm a terrible person! JFC I should make some lemon poppyseed muffins when I get home, and then eat all of them, yas.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i'll make u a cookie ok? i haven't made cookies in so long! Oh no! I'm a terrible person! JFC I should make some lemon poppyseed muffins when I get home, and then eat all of them, yas.



keep em free from nuts sure


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

if anyone wants to know where I do my text fade it's this site right here

http://patorjk.com/text-color-fader/​


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

I see now let's jav some turtcards?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> keep em free from nuts sure



what a party hot-pooper, nuts are the best! i got a walnut brownie and its so good lel 
(all the sweets, gunna die of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

I am allergic. duh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

we goin' to play cards? :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

we cant on two

if you find a third tho hook me up


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I am allergic. duh



oh no! how dare you be allergic to nuts!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

This post is dedicated to WinRar, because of the fact that it continues to work for you, even when you haven't payed for it, this ones for you WinRar 
-raises glass- ​


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> oh no! how dare you be allergic to nuts!



heritage.. genetics idk i've tried nuts now and then but last time i couldn't breathe and i got massive poop so..nope

ikr, winrar and 7zip ftw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

that's awful, thankfully i have no allergies, so far.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

I have allergies, though strangely mine act up more during the winter, rather then spring and summer​


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

Well I can be around nuts but I hate the smell so I try to stay away regardless..

I'm glad I don't get hay fever and grass allergies both my parents jav it for some reason lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

ew, i would off myself if i had pet allergies, cause i love my furbabies too much. although their naked counterparts are still pretty adorable. lel


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yeah fluffy things ftw

also i feel like 0 motivation to go out today lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah fluffy things ftw
> 
> also i feel like 0 motivation to go out today lel



^me, even tho i am at work since i had to shop all day and i got up way too early i have no effort, and tomorrow when I get home i need to stay up a bit so i can wrap my presents and find some stuff hidden in the kitchen for the party =[


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

http://www.japantoday.com/category/crime/view/fleeing-shoplifter-drags-security-guard-along-with-car

this.. lol idk whether to feel sad about the guard or make fun because he totes needed to do that :|


----------



## Fine (May 30, 2015)

What if when we fart we blast through the sky and come back down?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 30, 2015)

One of my summer goals is to FINALLY get through AWL, which I think I tried to do last summer? I courted Nami and Muffy at the same time so I could have two save slots where I married one of them, but I felt so bad when I proposed to Nami and Muffy got really upset. Anyway, I think I might go for Muffy again, maybe.


----------



## Saylor (May 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> One of my summer goals is to FINALLY get through AWL, which I think I tried to do last summer? I courted Nami and Muffy at the same time so I could have two save slots where I married one of them, but I felt so bad when I proposed to Nami and Muffy got really upset. Anyway, I think I might go for Muffy again, maybe.


Omg every time I play that I tell myself I'm going to marry Nami but I always end up marrying Muffy. I've reset it like ten times and I've married Muffy every single time. 

-

I went to the mall today and one of the workers came up to me and noticed I'd bought a Wii U game and then we ended up talking about other Wii U games for a bit and now I regret not asking him to add me on there so I'd have someone to play with.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 30, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Omg every time I play that I tell myself I'm going to marry Nami but I always end up marrying Muffy. I've reset it like ten times and I've married Muffy every single time.
> 
> -
> 
> I went to the mall today and one of the workers came up to me and noticed I'd bought a Wii U game and then we ended up talking about other Wii U games for a bit and now I regret not asking him to add me on there so I'd have someone to play with.



Getting Nami to marry me made me feel so accomplished haha, but I really grew to like Muffy and felt so bad when I broke her heart in that file. Did you ever play all the way through AWL? I've tried at least three different times but have never gotten past the second chapter lol. 

And you could always add me if you want. o:


----------



## Saylor (May 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Getting Nami to marry me made me feel so accomplished haha, but I really grew to like Muffy and felt so bad when I broke her heart in that file. Did you ever play all the way through AWL? I've tried at least three different times but have never gotten past the second chapter lol.
> 
> And you could always add me if you want. o:


No, I don't think I've ever even gotten close to playing all the way through haha. I think the furthest I've gotten is to like chapter three, once the son is a little older. One of these days I'm definitely gonna try to finish, though, or at least marry Nami.

And sure! I just got online so I'll add you now.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 30, 2015)

I'm still so bummed even though it's been a couple of days since I caught up to Noragami. It's definitely one of those series I wish I could forget just so I could read it again.


----------



## Nay (May 30, 2015)

i got fe:a the other day & *** its fun
kellam is a powerhouse. so is my mu


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

audino said:


> i got fe:a the other day & *** its fun
> kellam is a powerhouse. so is my mu



I get that drunk vibe from this post for some reason xD


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

*** YEAH IM IN Y CHAIR RN WITH MY BLANKET 

rainymood is on and so is my music

eyooooo im not leaving ym chair for the rest of the day :^)))))


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I get that drunk vibe from this post for some reason xD



I WASNT DRUNK but i was sleepy, my drunk rambles are so much worse hahaha


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

audino said:


> I WASNT DRUNK but i was sleepy, my drunk rambles are so much worse hahaha



Ahh, sleepy. I've had those moments, lol. Well, I hope to not witness one. I've had enough dealings with drunk ramblers xD

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

I could really go for a quesadilla.


----------



## spunkystella (May 31, 2015)

Random thought: I wish everyone was a unicorn then we would probably have world peace and be immortal and stuff XD


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Random thought: I wish everyone was a unicorn then we would probably have world peace and be immortal and stuff XD



No.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Slye said:


> I could really go for a quesadilla.



Well, ****, Slye. Now, I want a quesadilla, too.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Slye said:


> No.



If it were me saying it, I would've put a "lol" in front of the "no" part of it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

"The following error occurred with your post: 

_You attempted to have a conversation._"


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "The following error occurred with your post:
> 
> _You attempted to have a conversation._"


What the ****. How?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Slye said:


> What the ****. How?



Look. I don't know how conversations work. You say something, the person responds, rinse and repeat. I guess that's how ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Every time I read a question, my initial unconscious response seems to be, "a piece of ****.", apparently.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

hooyaa it's my Bday <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

i'm tired owo'''


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

I really hope I can get a few hours of sleep tomorrow since we're having the party at four, and I should get up before then so we can do some decorating and I can get the last few things I need done before everyone gets here...totally not ready for it and I don't want to have to then come to work all day. >.< There's gunna be so much good booze that I wont be able to drink. =[


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

i'm hungry but it's far too late/early to eat anything :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i'm hungry but it's far too late/early to eat anything :c


i hate that feels

or when you jav like nothing at home


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> hooyaa it's my Bday <3



happy bday nebu ^^


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2015)

I'm such a bad friend. I told her I'd proofread a story she's writing for her but I fell asleep, but I guess I subconsciously remembered to do it because I woke up in the middle of the night and went and did it and I just got done. I dunno if I should try to go back to sleep or just stay up now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

veiwing the tag clouds for these things are a religious experience, why haven't i taken this up sooner?


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

im in such a good mood rn life is so good sometimes TBH


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

audino said:


> im in such a good mood rn life is so good sometimes TBH



IKR ; U ; 

--- 

I'm reading Dr. Margin's Guide to New Monsters on /r/nosleep. 
oh my god it's soo good holy crap 

you guys should read it!! it's good af


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

I'm kind of hungry but too lazy to eat and it's late and I should be sleeping... what even is my life? ;w;


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i hate that feels
> 
> or when you jav like nothing at home



saaaame or when i JUST eat and i'm still hungry, bleh.

ugh ikr



Myst said:


> I'm kind of hungry but too lazy to eat and it's late and I should be sleeping... what even is my life? ;w;



if you can, drinking some milk should fill you up a little


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

lmango at mom being home and cleaning and rage mode is on.


wwww...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

i literally just stabbed myself in the face with my fingernail, i guess that means i really need to make them less sharp, or make them sharper and use them as weapons?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

make them shorter or they'll break again


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i literally just stabbed myself in the face with my fingernail, i guess that means i really need to make them less sharp, or make them sharper and use them as weapons?



sometimes I like to cut my from each side to make them sharp​


----------



## starlark (May 31, 2015)

i jav mangos and 8 don't kn ow what 2 do with them

do i shake em or what


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

starlark said:


> i jav mangos and 8 don't kn ow what 2 do with them
> 
> do i shake em or what



No first you find your enemy, give them tons of paper cuts squeeze the mango juice onto said paper cuts, listen as your enemy screams in pain.​


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

starlark said:


> i jav mangos and 8 don't kn ow what 2 do with them
> 
> do i shake em or what


give to teh turts


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

starlark said:


> i jav mangos and 8 don't kn ow what 2 do with them
> 
> do i shake em or what



put the mango inside

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> make them shorter or they'll break again





Nebudelic said:


> sometimes I like to cut my from each side to make them sharp​



I want talons, they're closing in on "coke spoon" territory, but they're rounded for now, I think i want to get the shillacd so they'll be hella thick and knarly mmmm jass, ill scratch everyone in the eyeballs


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

nice also whoever made the dmg in CH is a bad turt jfc they hardly touch the monsters


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

why do I feel like I'm cursing harder when I am using the dulled down versions of curse words? I keep calling these monsters on this game "frickers" and saying "what the frack" it's overly satisfying...


----------



## g u m m i (May 31, 2015)

i just finished this and i'm so proud :')


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 31, 2015)

**** yeah, De Graafschap made it to the Dutch premier league. The superfarmers are back baby! 

Awesomeness.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2015)

thinking about me and my life: REGRET

anyways i get to go to michigan adventures tomorrow.......yay


----------



## Aradai (May 31, 2015)

it's gonna rain :/
and im getting better at smash imo


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

uwu i need money

but then i hardly play on my vita anyways


----------



## Zane (May 31, 2015)

finally made some changes to my sig to include a small art randomizer but i'll probably go back to my old one i like it too much ;-;


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

im rlly scared tbh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

Eeehhh I want to thank everyone who has wished me a happy birthday but I don't want to sound repetitive but I feel like I'd be rude if I didn't tell them thank you ;m;​


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

My characters are such dorks~ ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 1, 2015)

Spent what seems like all day picking out images and scaling them down, to replace the default ones, on my forum xD 
I'm tired XD 
Plus, I didn't get much sleep, last night, anyway. So, I'm double tired.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 1, 2015)

So many people wanting to sell their kidneys.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> So many people wanting to sell their kidneys.





> Average paid to Seller of Kidney: $5,000


damn, i'd just sell my eggs tbh


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2015)

I made a joke about selling my kidney today, but knowing that's how much I'd fetch makes the joke not even worth it.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 1, 2015)

You can make some easy money selling plasma.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

bladder infections need to just not exist... also why is everyone in love with my boyfriend? he's just mine. =[ go away


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

yes I finally got all my ACNL moves in, now I just need my 10th one​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

I need some cranberry juice.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 1, 2015)

why did i get emotional in a horror movie..


----------



## doveling (Jun 1, 2015)

squeals !! i had my hair tops fancy today and my crush was like "hey, i like what you did with your hair.. the braidy thing" and i turned around to let him see it fully but i also turned to scream silently to myself..
hell yes you cutie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

I will probably miss it but.. tbh I need money.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I will probably miss it but.. tbh I need money.



*pats* its ok turt, you can buy things with the munnies, and you jav stuff on steam 2 play, and if in the future when you do jav money you can buy another for cheap if you really really miss it and jav games u need it to play


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *pats* its ok turt, you can buy things with the munnies, and you jav stuff on steam 2 play, and if in the future when you do jav money you can buy another for cheap if you really really miss it and jav games u need it to play



yah exactly i can always jav an used from somewhere so yeah i need more mangoes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

all the mangoes, omfg if i could talk like Fred Schnieder forever that would be amazing. EVERYONE HAD MATCHING TOWELS! ROCK LOBSTA!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

yeaaah


----------



## boujee (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't find my tv remote so I'm stuck looking at priest advertise holy water


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

I love how my avatar looks at my post the bottom post the top post and then at you

Nvm I changed it back to my previous one​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I can't find my tv remote so I'm stuck looking at priest advertise holy water



omgawd

also im gonna get hot poop i can feel it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

drink your milk you little sh!t





B!tch let go of my ***





see what I have to deal with everday?





man look at all those judgmental looks
​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

well you're the boobs sure.

i kinda am with my oatmeal so yeah feeling better


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

i want 100 chocolates inside of me right meow


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i want 100 chocolates inside of me right meow



i want pick n mix candy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want pick n mix candy



i used to go to the theatre in my old hometown and get like the biggest bag of mixed candy and just walk around town w/peeps eating candy out of a brown paper bag lel I <3 rainbow gummy sharks & gay bacon strips


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

gay bacon those are the turt <3 looooooove.

i lvoe msot licorice and caramel flavored stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

i <3 sea salt caramel, it is life. i ate hella jelly bellys today man, i bought a few bags from the dollar store to put out at the party and i think i ate most of em lel, thats like all i ate today


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

I want to go to sleep and wake up in 5 years.


----------



## darkside (Jun 1, 2015)

Why do I look like such a newb ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

damn dude gamestop sucks but GAME is shutting down and im not going to that pretend store which is like 56 miles from here. but yah i needed money. rip my vita days. might get one in the future, or a ps3 they are cheaper jfc


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2015)

Expected to have to wait until Friday to get my grades - but one of my lecturers put up our script marks overnight. The 30-page script was worth 50% of the grade for his module and I was really uncertain on it because I was writing the continuation to another student's piece and I didn't really enjoy working on it. I surprisingly got 66% (four marks off an A) and the feedback was actually very useful! 

​
Now back to wishing for Friday to come faster.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

It's always nice to get proper feedback, I hate when they write like, good one you get a C kthxbye.

I kinda want weekend because I don't see my relatives on my mom's side too often but I'm broke as hell so yeah gonna jav noodles all week.. or oatmeal.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh god yes I hate that. Especially when you wait weeks for a grade and expect that you're going to get feedback for it and then there's nothing there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> Oh god yes I hate that. Especially when you wait weeks for a grade and expect that you're going to get feedback for it and then there's nothing there.



Yeah, usually we only get more in-depth (and also sometimes we get to see the professor) if it's more advanced classes, but sometimes you indeed think they could write what was bad and/or good and not just like 'good you had this focus' thanks for taking the class.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> (SNIP)
> [/center]







do u even lift nebu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

lifting with the neboobs


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2015)

I was watching a short film and this guy was waiting in line for something and a girl standing next to him caught his eye, so he went up and said something to her, and then they ended up going out and they went on lots of adventures together and eventually got married. And then after all of that the whole film rewinded back to when the guy was standing in line next to the girl, but this time he didn't say anything to her and that was it and it's like his entire future played out totally different all because he didn't take a chance and talk to the girl. Ugh


----------



## Peebers (Jun 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I was watching a short film and this guy was waiting in line for something and a girl standing next to him caught his eye, so he went up and said something to her, and then they ended up going out and they went on lots of adventures together and eventually got married. And then after all of that the whole film rewinded back to when the guy was standing in line next to the girl, but this time he didn't say anything to her and that was it and it's like his entire future played out totally different all because he didn't take a chance and talk to the girl. Ugh



What film? Sounds great!


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

Today in class we were talking about eating disorders, and one of my classmates instead of saying Anorexic, said 'Anorsexic' and I was like dying during a depressing conversation.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2015)

Peebers said:


> What film? Sounds great!


https://youtu.be/AdymCQ5PXrs  That's all I could find when I searched for it but the video I saw was a bit different so I guess maybe there's a different version? Anyway it's not very great or anything, my friend just showed it to me to prove a point about how if I like a girl I should go for it instead of being so shy about it haha.


----------



## lazuli (Jun 1, 2015)

my mom just bought me a brand new pc!!!??? omg
speaking of, she was accepted into grad school n im ver happy for her. we even went to mcdonalds to celebrate


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> https://youtu.be/AdymCQ5PXrs  That's all I could find when I searched for it but the video I saw was a bit different so I guess maybe there's a different version? Anyway it's not very great or anything, my friend just showed it to me to prove a point about how if I like a girl I should go for it instead of being so shy about it haha.



I know so many people say it, but if you feel safe you should totally tell someone if you like them! I used to be super scared about stuff like that but I've made my way towards being a little more confident with letting people I like (platonically, I've never confessed any romantic feelings lmao) that I want to be closer, and even if some of them didn't work out, it was good to know that I did everything I could. 

---

I'm super tired because the band kids just set up our senior prank (which isn't much of a prank lol) and we have to be back at school by 7:15 tomorrow and will be there till like 11. I just wanna get a decent sleep omg.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know so many people say it, but if you feel safe you should totally tell someone if you like them! I used to be super scared about stuff like that but I've made my way towards being a little more confident with letting people I like (platonically, I've never confessed any romantic feelings lmao) that I want to be closer, and even if some of them didn't work out, it was good to know that I did everything I could.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm super tired because the band kids just set up our senior prank (which isn't much of a prank lol) and we have to be back at school by 7:15 tomorrow and will be there till like 11. I just wanna get a decent sleep omg.


I just always get so scared that if I tell someone I like them they'll think it's weird or our friendship will be ruined or something. But I'm definitely gonna try to be more brave about it the next time I really like someone. 

Also I hope you sleep well.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

*I luv nba all stars o.o
Nuthin to be ashamed of o.o
o.o.o.o.o.o.o
:3*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Yay it's the fun The Vicar of Dibley episode today. Kylie Minogue is such a cutie


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

It's Tuesday, which means it's my favourite Youtuber's video-posting day (only uploads videos on Tuesdays). However they haven't uploaded anything since like April, so I don't know.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Clicker heroes is fun but the DPS IS SO BAD


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 2, 2015)

my allergy meds are also my sleeping pills.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I found myself. Dude if you like trashy music you ain't my homie.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

I need to stop staying up so late​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

bleh play cards if u find a third donk up


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

im thinking about getting my copy of harvest moon and try to play it. 

i never liked it, and pretty much forgot about it when i got new leaf lmao


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm spooked I was looking for my remote for my TV and it suddenly appeared on my bed and my bed was the place I checked the most since that's normal where I end up leaving it.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 2, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I need to stop staying up so late​



I feel the same here...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Higurashi is awesome... dude.


----------



## Eievui (Jun 2, 2015)

To time travel or not to time travel. That is the question.


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

I need a break from being myself.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 2, 2015)

Just lol'ed. Found a TBT Confession post about me. It says, "DarkOnyx is a tattletale. They went to Jeremy when the What's Bothering You Thread got out of hand." Why, yes I did.  I'm happy to be noticed.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to go to sleep so bad but it's only like 7 and I don't want to wake up at midnight *die*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

I really want to play viva pinata again :c


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to go into a coma pls


----------



## toxapex (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Zane (Jun 3, 2015)

intense mood, persists for hours. unpleasant


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

I want to play Cards, it's been a while since I last played ;m;​


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 3, 2015)

Scared to try on my new ordered clothes, because if they don`t fit I have to go through the hassle of returning them. 

I don`t like hassles.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

can we talk about the fact that in Japan 
Jolteons are named Thunders and Zapdos is name Thunder

A+ naming there Japan​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> can we talk about the fact that in Japan
> Jolteons are named Thunders and Zapdos is name Thunder
> 
> A+ naming there Japan​



yeah and Umbreon is Blacky lol. too racist for us kek

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally they removed that dumb tag >>

also yay they gonna start airing Cheers again, sweeeeet


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah and Umbreon is Blacky lol. too racist for us kek


I also love the Fact that Haunter is Just called "Ghost"​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I also love the Fact that Haunter is Just called "Ghost"​



this too lmango


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah and Umbreon is Blacky lol. too racist for us kek
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If you mean the tag on this thread about you, had I noticed it I would have removed it sooner. If it happens again, feel free to shoot me a heads-up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol, I think I knew who added it but I like how they do it, it's not that mods are inactive here for those reasons.

Is alright.. thanks though.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 3, 2015)

I don`t really get why people feel a need to add certain things to the tag of a thread. I already removed a lot.
I love the "sprinkles happiness" one though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Some I add just for fun but I wouldn't write "user" is not so nice or whatever lmango.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 3, 2015)

I wanna meet the person who sells nipples.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Google is your friend


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

I feel like I'm getting more an more bitter as the months and years pass..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I feel like I'm getting more an more bitter as the months and years pass..



u shud jav cards moar


----------



## Nay (Jun 3, 2015)

feeling like I want to change my username i dont feel audino anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

i wanna change mine too but idk to what mangoes


----------



## Nay (Jun 3, 2015)

hb 'Mango' seems perfect for u : p


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

There is one named Mango already sorry XD

I was considering HippieTurt but eh I don't like twowords named aesthetics lol


----------



## Nay (Jun 3, 2015)

Awe Hippieturt is cute tho

I'm gonna change mine to Nay.. since that's my name lol
Goodbye audino


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe I just dont wanna jav Noiru as the name I guess kek it was mainly because I used to be waaay more over Neptunia than this

also payweek next week AY TOTES GONNA GET STUFF

booze and see if they jav a cheaper used ps vita cause I wanna jav samurai warriors 4


----------



## Nay (Jun 3, 2015)

ayyy feelin fresh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

ay nay that's cool

I kinda wanna to change either to Moko or Hippieturt (mako was taken though blech)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u shud jav cards moar


I would but I always seem to miss it whenever you guys play :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I would but I always seem to miss it whenever you guys play :c



well we hardly play cause we only get like two peeps like you and me or me and hyogonkers so it's like noone want to join


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

Lame, peeps need to stop being so lame and join us, I bet their all off doing lame things cause that's what lame people do >:c

Ps.  I don't think any of you are lame :c


Also shiiiii it's almost 6 am I should sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah exactly it's like noiru and kaydee only win lets not join or w/e


----------



## boujee (Jun 3, 2015)

It's suck that I no longer enjoy this webcomic


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

I want to go home omg school is boring


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

CLICKER HEROES IS LIFE

way too much life rn kek


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 3, 2015)

My friend and I were on campus again to try and meet with a professor, but she never came to her office hours. But while we were there, we ran into one of our classmates who happened to be walking her new german shepherd puppy and she was so cute omg. Now I want one


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Google is not your friend :c


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

wow about time I actually started on those drawings​


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

its only been like i think 3 months maybe since i went inactive here but i feel that so much has changed even though not really?? idk man


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 4, 2015)

My stomach keeps going from stomach ache to hungry. :U


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate some birds will stare you straight in the eye as they **** on your car.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

japanese history is damn interesting


----------



## boujee (Jun 4, 2015)

Being a hairy hippie is interesting ^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Being a hairy hippie is interesting ^



i guess.. i just dont like to shave .. i prefer hair..


----------



## boujee (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i guess.. i just dont like to shave .. i prefer hair..



Me and you both(depends on where tho)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

everywhere i guess. i only shorten the armpits if it gets too long though.


----------



## sherlockholmes (Jun 4, 2015)

please will somone tell me what items are!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

items things stuff

also i kinda want a white feather again ._. damn


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

I want a milkshake again ffs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

I wonder if I should stream and if anyone would even watch.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

dunno i personally dont care for streams or lets plays


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

>when people ask me to choose between Pokemon or Digimon


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm more of a pokemon gal tbh


----------



## Saylor (Jun 4, 2015)

Mannn I'm playing Don't Starve and I starved


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I'm more of a pokemon gal tbh



I like both equally TBH I can never really choose between the two
though however when it comes to games pokemon wins, though when it comes to anime Digimon wins IMO​


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 4, 2015)

The summer of Michiru Kaioh begins anew.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 4, 2015)

your mental illness explains your actions
your mental illness does not justify your actions

now stop telling every cis/trans/whatever the hell person who disagrees with you to die
and ****ing respect others before demanding respect


----------



## boujee (Jun 4, 2015)

I wasted 200 dollars on crap
Lord have mercy on my soul


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 5, 2015)

Ah it is good for the economy ^

I need to buy something to cover the window from insects coming in my bedroom. It is so annoying to hear a fly or wasp buzzing while being stuck between the window and curtain.

On a sidenote, its appearently going to be 30 degrees here, meaning my bedroom will change into a sauna for the coming days..... Sigh....


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

finding new music to listen to feels so nice


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't know if I'm happy in my relationship anymore.

Also, I want meatballs.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 5, 2015)

i called someone on tumblr pretty and now im wondering if i came off as sarcastic or patronizing


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

hey posting this here as well I'm doing a drawing stream so if anyone is interested 
https://join.me/554-740-047​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

really wish I knew what was wrong with me, not even my ex-nurse mom knows whats up, probably staying home tomorrow if I wake up to call in, cause if I don't I'll end up passing out at work. Even when I stand up from bed I nearly collapse, and I am so light headed and tired, I slept nearly two days straight... not normal.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

so pissed off that hulu and netflix dont work in my country and i cant find the show i wanna watch anywhere else ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> The summer of Michiru Kaioh begins anew.



<3

also why dont i jav 7k more btb right meow

*sob*


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 5, 2015)

Bad thing: New meds gonna take a while to get used to.....
Good thing: I can pick them up today at the pharmacy where this incredible blond girl works.
For her I`d change my meds everyday.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2015)

There was a huge storm/impending tornado last night and we all went outside to watch and I thought I got a cool video of it, but this morning I watched it and all you can hear is my sister screaming in the background lmao.


----------



## boujee (Jun 5, 2015)

screeches


----------



## toxapex (Jun 5, 2015)

LUUUUCAAAASSS


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 5, 2015)

I need an enema.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

*how to become tumblr famous!!
*
make a post about a common thing that almost every person in the world says regardless of gender/race/sexuality

make sure you put "straight white male" in front of it to acknowledge that apparently it's only straight white males who say said thing

Talk about how the majority talks over the minorities
but then talk over said minority when they disagree with what you
say


Talk about you are for SJ but only focus on pointless things like white people having dreads instead of focusing on much bigger topics that need far much more attention.

act like you are for feminism but instead of focusing on the important things like
places where feminism is truly needed, you know places where a woman can get killed for speaking out?,focus on stuff like how the word bossy is offensive towards woman, and how men sit on buses/trains and how bath bomb jokes are a threat to feminism 

*CONGRATS NOW YOU'RE TUMBLR FAMOUS!! (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*​


----------



## Nay (Jun 6, 2015)

current mood: splatoon is so good it is so good


----------



## Nay (Jun 6, 2015)

tbh.. I have a tendency to project my own troubles onto other ppl, especially if it seems like they're having trouble in a way that I used to have trouble, idk if it's okay to give them advice if they haven't asked for it or if that would be presumptuous or what.

Or.. is it worth being presumptuous if it meant my advice would help them? Or.. would my advice just be annoying af? Difficult.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 6, 2015)

Nay said:


> tbh.. I have a tendency to project my own troubles onto other ppl, especially if it seems like they're having trouble in a way that I used to have trouble, idk if it's okay to give them advice if they haven't asked for it or if that would be presumptuous or what.
> 
> Or.. is it worth being presumptuous if it meant my advice would help them? Or.. would my advice just be annoying af? Difficult.



I think it is most important to what your own motive is. When you know you genuinely want to help, because you can relate to what someone is going through, you can be certain that for yourself, your motivation was a just one.

The concern how it comes across, you can only base on an estimate. You can try to pick of clues from what the other said, how he said it and why. But it still will remain nothing more then an estimate, we can`t look into eachothers heart. 

So I guess if you care enough to take these things into account, you could still potentially hurt the other person. However, when you are confronted with it, you can look back at the whole thing with a somewhat clearer conscience at least.

Because, and that is the part that really sucks.....

It still sucks when you end up hitting the wrong snare, no matter how good your intentions were.

But thats life. You can`t be seen, without showing yourself I suppose. All you can do is try and learn from experiences.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

GOT A NEW MEMBER!  **** YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 6, 2015)

Just excited about getting fried chicken later


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

/happy nebu sounds/

yey I got into Pkmnation <33​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

fushigi iro, my happiness...


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

I have the stupidest username, I never should've changed it the first time, and now I'm saving up to change it again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I have the stupidest username, I never should've changed it the first time, and now I'm saving up to change it again.



I would change

but i need tbt


----------



## Saylor (Jun 7, 2015)

It's so cute listening to my friend talk about her crush. She thinks it annoys me but I love seeing her so excited and happy and I could truly listen to her talk about them all day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

I need to do like art shop.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

i went off on my mom today bc she thinks im dumb and i have to cheat for all my As lmaooo

if im studying for finals leave me the **** alone i don't need for you to say how you'll ****ing throw me out if i get caught cheating
because guess what mom
i don't ****ing cheat : )


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

The week after this one I have like 5 end of the year tests (not finals, too young for those yet). Only my class gets them and it's like the week before the last day of school... I'm not nervous about them or anything I'm just so sick of tests


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

Okay, if my favourite show don't come back on sometime this summer, I'll have a nervous breakdown omg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> View attachment 95913


omfg i laughed so hard at this..

x)) drinks are on the house


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

Damn shark week started for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Someone forget their computer on keke


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> View attachment 95913



Keks


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

^I love how we are the last posters when you took that screenshot lol.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol there's my lame art thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/de...eywords=samurai$pagemax=40$getcnt=0$pagecnt=1

also

i want this

nao


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Damn shark week started for me.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

Hot weather can suck my non existent d!ck


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 7, 2015)

I got Florence's new album today and it's so great oh my god.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 7, 2015)

do i have to go to school tomorrow


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 7, 2015)

My power is out  
Hate it so much


----------



## Zane (Jun 8, 2015)

[aggressively tries to ignore your stupid opinion for the sake of harmony]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

I really wish this damn vertigo would leave me alone, also; Hi everybody, I've been gone forever because I was dying this week. >.<

(Forever= like two days or something...)


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 8, 2015)

The weather's going to be in the 90's here later today, which is essentially hell on earth for me, and I have to go run errands because I was lazy and left them until now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> The weather's going to be in the 90's here later today, which is essentially hell on earth for me, and I have to go run errands because I was lazy and left them until now



We had 90's last summer.. Rather that than this pretend-autumn weather.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

this morning, the sun literally baked the whole country but now it's raining hard hahahah nice joke, weather!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Blaaaah. I still hope they have that chunky thing still left there. I WANT SAMURAI WARRIORS DAMN IT


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm up at 8:30 on a Monday and I have no school wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

why do i keep biting my tongue freaking teeth i dont want those plastic bite crap for it i cant afford it **** it


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2015)

One of my cats keeps getting this disgusting brown sleep in her eye and it's all gooey and disgusting so I keep getting it out for her


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 8, 2015)

Why are turtles so popular with people and this website?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Grace12 said:


> Why are turtles so popular with people and this website?



you cant sit with us


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2015)

I just got a call from a woman offering me a job as basically a telemarketer, and she said my friend recommended me for it and I'm just like ???


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I just got a call from a woman offering me a job as basically a telemarketer, and she said my friend recommended me for it and I'm just like ???



wow ;o i wish peeps would do that for me tbh it's so hard getting jobs it's blech.

might be a bit creep though


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

should i do smth productive today or should i be the regular useless piece of hell that i am every day


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> should i do smth productive today or should i be the regular useless piece of hell that i am every day



be a jigglypuff.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> be a jigglypuff.



i think i already am omg


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> wow ;o i wish peeps would do that for me tbh it's so hard getting jobs it's blech.
> 
> might be a bit creep though



Yeah, I'd like to have a job, but I talked to my mom about it and she said it's like pure commission pay, and I know I can't sell anything for the life of me haha.


----------



## boujee (Jun 8, 2015)

I just want food but responsibilities


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, I'd like to have a job, but I talked to my mom about it and she said it's like pure commission pay, and I know I can't sell anything for the life of me haha.


yeah it's p much that which suck because unless you have like at least a master from uni in whatever area you want to work in you're out unless you have extremely social skills


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

*what I don't want*
-another pretty face
-someone else to hold
-my love to go to waste

*what I want*
-You
-your beautiful soul


----------



## Saylor (Jun 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> *what I don't want*
> -another pretty face
> -someone else to hold
> -my love to go to waste
> ...


I used to love that song omg it was my jam in like third grade.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2015)

Omg I can't believe my local library has like... all of Alison Bechdel's books. I have to go and get them soon.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 8, 2015)

Pocari sweat is so refreshing on a hot day. I understand now.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 8, 2015)

Whitney and Amelia have the exact same umbrella in my town.

Also, I discovered in Sonic Advance if you Press B>B>A as Sonic, He'll jump back to where he started somersaulting.


----------



## seanrc (Jun 8, 2015)

How much wood, would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood? (Really though, I'm curious.)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

*saxophone sounds*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

seanrc said:


> How much wood, would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood? (Really though, I'm curious.)



he would chuck norris #thread

also what the frick frack am I doing up this early @_@


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

That cereal was gross.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Slye said:


> That cereal was gross.



most cereals are mostly because it's like fricking sugar everywhere or they taste paper. i have eaten a few muesli that's good tho


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Me leg herts


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

first why is there construction work going on at night by Kmart
Second *WHY MUST IT BE ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE*

I can just look out my window and see it going on and it's so damn bright as well with those lights
just why?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> first why is there construction work going on at night by Kmart
> Second *WHY MUST IT BE ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE*
> 
> I can just look out my window and see it going on and it's so damn bright as well with those lights
> just why?



i hate this

also fracking lawnmower people get lost :CCC


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I didnt put enough chilli sauce in ma noodle


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't stop listening to this song help me​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I can't stop listening to this song help me​



play cards

uh idk i know the feel though i have those songs too


----------



## creamyy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have so much work due tomorrow and here I am watering my flower garden ><


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

If my favourite Youtube channel don't upload a video today I swear to sweet lord Jesus I will turn into the hulk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Tax peeps give me my dough :c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I love rocky road


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

More people should play Freedom Planet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I love rocky road



lel **** nuts

also ugh i feel so flipping weird rn


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I want to cards ;m; /drapes self over a couch/


----------



## Saylor (Jun 9, 2015)

I got bored so I've been taking sample exams online for AP classes I've never taken and the NCLEX and stuff, and right now I'm taking a sample Bar Exam. The key for me is to just answer every question in the exact opposite way that I'd otherwise expect.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

my collectibles are now the Crystal gems 

but sadly no Steven :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm actually really tempted to change my username again lol


----------



## Saylor (Jun 9, 2015)

Never mind I was tricked


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I'm actually really tempted to change my username again lol



Same.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

not sure if I should change it to zamielmon or Neboobs  and if I ever want to change it back to Nebudelic I just got to do commissions or make adopts for BTB​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm curious how do you guys pronounce Nebu?



Spoiler



if you say Neb-yuu then congrats you've been saying  it right


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm curious how do you guys pronounce Nebu?



Spoiler



if you say Neb-yuu then congrats you've been saying  it right


----------



## Two (Jun 9, 2015)

If nothing sticks to teflon what makes th teflon stick to the pan?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I wonder how much it would hurt if someone was covered in paper cuts and dipped into a tub of lemonade?


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 9, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I wonder how much it would hurt if someone was covered in paper cuts and dipped into a tub of lemonade?



Proabably along the level of walking 10 feet on legos while getting punched in the face by Little Mac the whole time


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

guys I have to get something off my chest



Spoiler



/takes off bra/...that's better c:




also ugh, I've had some odd cravings during my periods but the fact I'm having been cravings for stuff like grubs and maggots has to be my weirdest craving yet, I mean seeing people eat them on shows makes them look so good whhyyyyy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 10, 2015)

The people I despise are banned. This is great.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Omg i havent seen you in ages!!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I'm curious how do you guys pronounce Nebu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neh-boo or Knee-boo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I'm curious how do you guys pronounce Nebu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neh-bu(h) neb yuu sounds so wrong if it's -delic on the end lel


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

it's meant to be pronouced like neb-yuu-delic sort of like nebula neb-yuu-la

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I decided to play this game again after all these damn years
http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-twitchy-online-game.html

and t's still fun and addicting  I can feel my wishes coming true once again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

lol i always said like neh buh-lah or something never the yu sounds


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

I used to until I learned Neb-yuu-lah is the correct way lol
http://www.learners-dictionary.com/audio?word=neb*u*la&file=nebula01


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

LOl the hell i guess it depends where you live sounds weird to me at least idk


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

yeah probably


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

ya idk all those pronunciation rules though kek

also im really temped to call tax peeps but guess i gotta wait til friday


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

I want some cheese but it's so expensive


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

I think trains are suspicious


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Youtube channel didn't post yesterday, fml


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2015)

My roommate kind of looks and sounds like someone from school, so that was kind of nice. I think things went pretty okay (kind of awkward), like I was afraid we wouldn't get along but we did.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

i want an used vita but k apparently not


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 10, 2015)

I want an IPad really bad!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

i need new clothes

also damn sushi place here had like 30+minutes for take away im like sorry dude not today and it was crammed with peeps


----------



## boujee (Jun 10, 2015)

Character development is hard


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

^yes

also rip my wallet >>


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2015)

I woke up at 11 effing o clock. I woke up before at five but next time I won't freaking go back to sleep. Screw sleep, missed the whole damn morning and now I'm just angry.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 10, 2015)

I don`t remember whats it like to feel energetic.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

ugh


----------



## Naiad (Jun 10, 2015)

getting an A+ on a final like

yassss


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

hey I'm going to stream arts anyone interested in watchin' http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs


----------



## Two (Jun 11, 2015)

When a cow laughs, does milk come out of its nose?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Two said:


> When a cow laughs, does milk come out of its nose?



lol... maybe

also clicker heroes rip my life


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol... maybe
> 
> also clicker heroes rip my life



Clicker heroes is amazing man


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

yes it is until you get up to level 150+ kek


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

THERES A CAT CAFE IN THIS COUNTRY BUT ITS LIKE 435346527 MILES AWAY IM SO CREI


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Tv sucks


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 11, 2015)

ham
smills
hampy ham desig
nur


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

when you put cucumber on your dry eyeballs and it's like a whole new day


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> when you put cucumber on your dry eyeballs and it's like a whole new day


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

Have to spend all day at the park and I have no sunscreen. I'm gonna get burnt so bad fack


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 11, 2015)

Two said:


> When a cow laughs, does milk come out of its nose?



No but it does come out like a milkshake. 

Be nice to cows though people. They are awesome.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Cows r cute


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

cow javing really nice poop. not.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

U r cute


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

poop is life


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

I love cinamasins


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Cinamasins luv u 2


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

?r annyoing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

No u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

i need to take a shower for reals kek


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 11, 2015)

My cat gets concerned when I talk to myself

Which is sad because I've had him for several years and he should be used to that by now


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will always laugh at this gif




this pretty much me when someone is in my ****ing way.​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Im tired


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

to stream or not to stream is the question I ask myself


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

omg yay our vinyl record player works 

and finally got samurai warriors 4 on my vita cantttt waiiiiiiitiiiiittt


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

oh gawd I forgot my friend made this when we were talking about all those emo anime videos
with the song "bring me to life" so I told him he should make one but with "Cory in the house" and he did


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

i wanna jav cards


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

It's  so awkward  watching  over a baby I'm  not suited for this stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> It's  so awkward  watching  over a baby I'm  not suited for this stuff



oh god reminds me when i had to babysit my youngest cousins.. im not fit for that either lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

Now he just handed me his bottle like he took my hand placed his bottle in my hand lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> Now he just handed me his bottle like he took my hand placed his bottle in my hand lol



uwu the heck

also samurai warriors 4 is perf ;u;


----------



## boujee (Jun 11, 2015)

*** monster hunter(atm)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

pants for bottle so they are 'decent'.. only in japan







- - - Post Merge - - -

aka prevent tables for getting wet
kek


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 11, 2015)

Every Villain is Lemons


----------



## moubliez (Jun 11, 2015)

Coffee ice cream for breakfast, coffee ice cream for lunch, Coffee brownies, Coffee Milkshake, Coffee sundae, Boom Chocolatta ice cream, Ben and Jerry's, MILKSHAKES


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2015)

i can tag tumblr posts on my Wii U again blessed days


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

*TASTE THE PLEASURE*​


----------



## Nay (Jun 11, 2015)

I accidentally yeah'd a picture of a **** on miiverse.....


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2015)

/pops out from under a rock and slides livestream link out/ 
http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

ugh nice timing getting sick now


----------



## Saylor (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm only three episodes into the new season of Orange is the New Black and I'm already done.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 12, 2015)

I should probably play/ finish my huge backlog of games, but I think I'm gonna start WWHD instead.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

ikr i just wanna go back to SW4 whenever I play something


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

I love this music video​


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 12, 2015)

omg so i emailed david wain telling him to adopt me and he actually replied???????? ?????


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

/casually remembers the time I showed some of my friends my boobs/

I have no shame​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

wtf where did this gas come from, stupid bacteria

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zamielmon said:


> /casually remembers the time I showed some of my friends my boobs/
> 
> I have no shame​



i'm naked like most of the time when im home, and i've just blatantly changed clothes in front of friends, and showed some of them who asked to see them as long as it wasn't in a pervy way, cause I got huge ones and I know they spark curiosity, I mean why the crap wouldn't i want to show them to everyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> /casually remembers the time I showed some of my friends my boobs/
> 
> I have no shame​



neboobs is ya name bro

bu yeah boobs shouldn't be taboo.. **** society


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

bruh, let's all just move to the nude colony right down the road in my town ^u^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

yeah totally. <:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

that's where all the hippie turts go, there is a natural hot springs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

even cooler i wanna move to ur place


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

hey there rover, come on over. you too neboobs<3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

boobs boobs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I like mushrooms


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

the psychedelic ones r good


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Watching new season of OITNB and they removed my favourite character ffs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Watching new season of OITNB and they removed my favourite character ffs



oh god, nononononononono don't say anything, i am going to binge it in a few days when i jav slept


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> oh god, nononononononono don't say anything, i am going to binge it in a few days when i jav slept



I shall remain quiet *removes mouth*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Watching new season of OITNB and they removed my favourite character ffs



NO SPOILERS PLS


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> NO SPOILERS PLS



Didn't say who it was, so technically not a spoiler *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

hnngn pls gimme my email

also ugh i dont wanna wash the dishes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Didn't say who it was, so technically not a spoiler *wiggles eyebrows*



I didnt say it was but pls remove dat brow too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> hnngn pls gimme my email
> 
> also ugh i dont wanna wash the dishes



Just lick them clean


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Didn't say who it was, so technically not a spoiler *wiggles eyebrows*



but like i can only imagine, because i love them all, i am happy about ruby i have major girl crush on her since break free, i was like moist after, dat androgyny asjdalksjdlakjgsd, and i didnt even know she had an accent so I am like dying already just from the little preveiws


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I didnt say it was but pls remove dat brow too



*brow removed*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> *brow removed*
> 
> View attachment 99620


Thanks u


----------



## Zane (Jun 13, 2015)

The weird Isabelle actually startled me a bit now I hate it.

Also I was laughing rly hard alone in the car at 7am after work b/c i randomly thought of "in third grade i thought that i was gay 'cause i could draw"

anyway going to bed now


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> The weird Isabelle actually startled me a bit now I hate it.
> 
> Also I was laughing rly hard alone in the car at 7am after work b/c i randomly thought of "in third grade i thought that i was gay 'cause i could draw"
> 
> anyway going to bed now


omg what xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

peeps without eyebrows looks creepy. unless you have medical conditions then i forgive you


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> peeps without eyebrows looks creepy. unless you have medical conditions then i forgive you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

B stop posting selfies


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 13, 2015)

Ugh, I only tried once, but I dread the fight against mh4u`s dalamadur. Only time I tried I timed out without dying, but worse then that, wasting 50 minutes trying to repel or kill it. Now I`m not motivated to try again, because I fear wasting another 50 minutes on it.

I don`t even know why, its not like its taking up precious time for me, solving world hunger or anything.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm eating corn chips with guacamole and it tastes like ramen noodles

I don't mind, ramen noodles are amazing


----------



## boujee (Jun 13, 2015)

I want to replay animal crossing but my flowers


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

I should start an art improvement thread once I get my drawing tablet.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 13, 2015)

when u texting a hot guy :^))


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

sometimes I like to touch my boobs because I can.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

My food is very hot


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm the type of person who has to make plans with others several days in advance. How do people do things spontaneously?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to line this paper and write but omfg too much effort, I just want to tbt and dreg all night. >.<


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs

stream is online and I'm doin' request they wont be colored though
also I'm talking to my friend's on skype so unless you want to listen to us I suggest you mute the stream.

nvm


----------



## Zane (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't know what you've got til it's gaaaawwwnn​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

actually stream is back on http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 14, 2015)

My cat is so gentlemanly. Like he waited _hours,_ sleeping on my bed, wandering around, until I got up out of my chair before he ran up to the door of my room to say he wanted to go.
Like dude, if you wanted out, you could've just gone up to the door whenever and I would gladly open it for you, you don't have to be polite about it, we've been besties for what 7 years now?

He also snores.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> My cat is so gentlemanly. Like he waited _hours,_ sleeping on my bed, wandering around, until I got up out of my chair before he ran up to the door of my room to say he wanted to go.
> Like dude, if you wanted out, you could've just gone up to the door whenever and I would gladly open it for you, you don't have to be polite about it, we've been besties for what 7 years now?
> 
> He also snores.



Aw, my kitten used to do that, she would sleep with me without interruption every night until 5 minutes before the alarm for school would go off, where she would pop up and go knock on the door until I let her out. She was the perfect cat and only ever loved me, but she ran away when we moved in with the awful person, I would have if I had the option too. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

FR is dang addicting.. rawr


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> FR is dang addicting.. rawr



tell me about it i bought 9 dregs yesterday RIP

and like most of them are rare dregs so I jav to wait forever to breed them all fml


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

Is it possible to murder a day?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Is it possible to murder a day?



No but pls merder me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

the academy award for "panda sex" goes to "a mopey zoo lion"

lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Is it possible to murder a day?



maybe if you tried hard enough.
he heard ur trying to kill him


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> No but pls merder me



I dnt take orders from ppl who mak me lose games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> maybe if you tried hard enough.
> he heard ur trying to kill him



What if this guy kills him instead:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Bloop de doop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

this board turned real dark


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry i'll go. Ignore me bye


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

cheer up squart


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheery cherriez chunder


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Cheery cherriez chunder



go away


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

when my family has guest over


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

[6/14/15 11:45:40 PM] Zamielmon (Nebu): ……
[6/14/15 11:45:45 PM] Fennykins | Gift Art Goddess: ………
[6/14/15 11:45:46 PM] Zamielmon (Nebu): Zamielmon (Nebu) throws atch off a cliff
[6/14/15 11:45:48 PM] guccihucci [starry]: ……………
[6/14/15 11:45:49 PM] Atchisson: (^:
[6/14/15 11:45:52 PM] guccihucci [starry]: fk u
[6/14/15 11:45:57 PM] Atchisson: Atchisson just makes this face as I fall to my death (^:
[6/14/15 11:46:00 PM] Fennykins | Gift Art Goddess: well time to jump off a bridge
[6/14/15 11:46:23 PM] guccihucci [starry]: w8 i’m gonna draw that but with stick figures







I f**king love my friends


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> [6/14/15 11:45:40 PM] Zamielmon (Nebu): ……
> [6/14/15 11:45:45 PM] Fennykins | Gift Art Goddess: ………
> [6/14/15 11:45:46 PM] Zamielmon (Nebu): Zamielmon (Nebu) throws atch off a cliff
> [6/14/15 11:45:48 PM] guccihucci [starry]: ……………
> ...



that's the best

also i really wish fr didnt jav the cooldown because i really want to lvl all my turts


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

I need to sleep


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

Monday can kiss my ass, and basically everyday can kiss my ass except for next week Friday because that day my last day of school


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Monday can kiss my ass, and basically everyday can kiss my ass except for next week Friday because that day my last day of school



Lel. I actually <3 Mondays because they're my Friday. =D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> when my family has guest over



p much im not the most social butterfly around lol


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 15, 2015)

I swear the number 420 is stalking me ._.
examples: when I look at the clock I always see 4:20 _almost every day_, I was born in 4/20, the first 3 numbers of my dream adress is 420


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

it's a sign that you need to blaze it


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

they truly could not have made level 9 coms less enjoyable to play against


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm streamin' if anyone is interested http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs
nvm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2015)

eating like week old dried out pizza


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

I just wish I could just curl up and enter a deep sleep for a year.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

People have asked me before "hey why is your hair so long"...i said it was cuz i changed...cuz i wanted the sun out of my eyes...thats true...but its not even the main reasons...i lied to myself about it...for so long...and i know that it seems so stupid that im just talking about my hair...its not the hair...its the tears i hold behind it...making sure people couldnt look me in the eyes when they watered...and finally its all spilling over...and the fights in my family...they are all my fault...and the evidence is too clear to lie to myself about anymore...


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

finally made som support posts for Ganon, Olimar, Jiggly and ZSS. Marth's page showed up last and by then I was out of steam rip in peace my son


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

I wonder if my best friend is dreaming about having hot dogs for fingers


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 16, 2015)

It would be amazing if the weather gods could decide to not let it rain tomorrow so I can actually wear some clothing that's appropiate for 32 degrees celsius


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 17, 2015)

It's already the 16th of June oh my god...summer days go by so quick.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

stupid cold pls go away <<


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

What should i snack on, I wonder?


----------



## Zane (Jun 17, 2015)

i wanna  bang my head on the desk but my neck is sore


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> stupid cold pls go away <<



I'll beat it up for you >:C


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yes please D: <


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Zane said:


> i wanna  bang my head on the desk but my neck is sore



Me every day


----------



## boujee (Jun 17, 2015)

nerds


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

can i just skip weekend i dont give a **** about midsummers anyways


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 17, 2015)

I love Weird Al Yankovic!

He is actually a pretty good singer, lol.


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2015)

my ceiling light just got noticeably dimmer while i was looking up at it now i'm vaguely uneasy for no reason (other than the fact that this bulb is a pain in the arse to change)


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 18, 2015)

There is nothing stopping me from spending all of my money and building a jet pack, other than my own laziness. Literally nothing.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

tfw you want to tell someone you really like them but are too shy as hell to even bring out the words cause you're scared of what they will say (｡・//﹏//・｡)


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> tfw you want to tell someone you really like them but are too shy as hell to even bring out the words cause you're scared of what they will say (｡・//﹏//・｡)


Ahhh, I've felt that a ton of times.  I wish I could be motivational but I was rejected every time LOL ^^;

Andddd my own thoughts...Should I offer another type of sprite or not...I just made one I'm really proud of but I'm just not sure if I wanna do more like it.  It took me over an hour to shade it alone @.@


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 18, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> tfw you want to tell someone you really like them but are too shy as hell to even bring out the words cause you're scared of what they will say (｡・//﹏//・｡)






If _this_ doesn't work, they're probably not worth your time.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

..I managed to tell them ;w; a-and they liked me too, so now we're together, I'm like so happy, like really happy, I just feel so giddy I'm actually crying tears of joy right now eeeeee <33 
[Really happy Nebu sounds]


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> ..I managed to tell them ;w; a-and they liked me too, so now we're together, I'm like so happy, like really happy, I just feel so giddy I'm actually crying tears of joy right now eeeeee <33 [happy Nebu sounds]


Ahhh, I'm so happy for you <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

eheheh idk but it feels nice to have 1k BTB..????? agugugu


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 18, 2015)

My mom grounded me... from my room. I'm not really sure how to feel about this .-.


----------



## toxapex (Jun 18, 2015)

Have two muggers ever tried to mug each other?
If so, did they fight it out until one of them mugged the other?
Or were they like, "Oh wow hey man sorry this never happens, woah haha good luck mugging people see you around maybe"


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 18, 2015)

can 5sos follow me yet


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 18, 2015)

I bought veggie chips in one of those tins that Pringles come in and these veggie chips taste just like Pringles 

It's cool


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, this day is talkative between us two. Hooray for conflicts.. -.-


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

*You thought this was Zamielmon?




But no it is I Dio!*​


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

its 1:30 am i am so not tired ive finally transitioned, after 2 days w/o sleeping i am unfazed

- - - Post Merge - - -

the basement is mine 
http://i.imgur.com/rK408sI.png


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2015)

I haven't played Animal Crossing in days/weeks but I'm afraid to start it again and see my town in ruins. I don't wanna deal with that!

I'll just procrastinate a bit more..


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

lol I haven't played mine in months okay tech I restarted it but I haven't played since I restarted :'3
I dunno the game no longer interesting to me TBH, I still think all the villagers are cute however.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

I need to load the PVR with Steven Universe, and see if I like it.


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2015)

http://wiiudaily.com/2015/06/yarn-yoshi-amiibo-stock-destroyed/

PRECIOUS YOSHIS. :(((((((((((


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

reminder to self to not talk too much past midnight................ i would just say stuff i'd regret when morning comes....


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 19, 2015)

the internet distracts me from realizing how pathetic i am haha


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

i hate binge watching and finishing a show too quick bc then you feel like u rushed it and didnt soak it up enough but at the same time you're too lazy to watch the entire series again


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

do you think if I try hard enough that I'd be able to make food using mind powers?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

That's right madoka
And as I fight She watch me
And I pray to never forget
That being Maguka was suffering.


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

I finally got back into competitive pokemon after a 4 month Hiatus, and made a team today. Slurpuff is amazing.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't stop playing Splatoon...


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 20, 2015)

So my EXO repackaged album (Love Me Right) finally got here today and I got Suho's photocard. I love all the members, but there were 6 members I really wanted to get, and of course I'd get one from the 3 that I didn't want as much. I hope the poster I ordered with it comes soon...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Me:*doesn't know about something un-connected from my job*
Lady:*yells at me for doing my job*

K. Thanks. Jav a wonderful day...


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 20, 2015)

anyone know where to buy a polaroid camera for cheap???? :/// they're always so expense bluHH


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> anyone know where to buy a polaroid camera for cheap???? :/// they're always so expense bluHH


http://qooqle.nl/?q=cheap+polaroid+cameras


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Wuzza wuzza?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 20, 2015)

Reading my posts from a year ago is so weird. I sound like an entirely different person.


----------



## Prabha (Jun 20, 2015)

no more getting games on tbt
i cri evrytim


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

When the sky is blue i go outside and go back inside because i dint like the blue sky it hurts. ( Wierd 0_o )


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

I get to move out of my apartment in a month and i CANT WAIT THIS PLACE SUXXXX


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Cool is it bigger or smaller?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

Kenshingumi said:


> Cool is it bigger or smaller?



It's smaller, but i'll have more roommates and better cable/internet


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Ooh nice!


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Its morning


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 21, 2015)

I shouldn't have gotten a coffee drink so close to my getting off, cause I am gunna get energy right as I get off and not be able to sleep. FFFFF


----------



## boujee (Jun 21, 2015)

/flips a table
I hate astrology blogs, Capricorns are not boring wtf


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 21, 2015)

it annoys me a little when people put 'haha' at the end of something. it looks awkward.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 21, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> lol I haven't played mine in months okay tech I restarted it but I haven't played since I restarted :'3
> I dunno the game no longer interesting to me TBH, I still think all the villagers are cute however.



I'd restart my town but I spent a lot of time and money on it and don't want to lose all that.

Too bad there isn't a thing where you can keep a permanent dream of your town up 5ever so that even if you delete your town it'll still be there for all to see. :U


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'd restart my town but I spent a lot of time and money on it and don't want to lose all that.
> 
> Too bad there isn't a thing where you can keep a permanent dream of your town up 5ever so that even if you delete your town it'll still be there for all to see. :U



I restarted my town in November and grew bored of it pretty soon after, but I just started playing again yesterday and I'm having fun. I also looked to see if my old town's dream was still up, and it is, so the dreams last at least seven months. 

I'm kind of glad I restarted my town now since I was getting too sucked into plot resetting and the like in my old one. I definitely get what you mean about all the time and money though, I was kind of miffed at myself after I restarted mine, so I'd think seriously about it before you decide either way.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'd restart my town but I spent a lot of time and money on it and don't want to lose all that.
> 
> Too bad there isn't a thing where you can keep a permanent dream of your town up 5ever so that even if you delete your town it'll still be there for all to see. :U



I wished all save files had their own towns and didn't have to share one town.

also oh boy I'm getting my hair colored next week <3


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep, i share a town with Forek xD


----------



## Saylor (Jun 21, 2015)

I just somehow broke my brother's sink, nearly flooded his bathroom, and fixed it and got everything all cleaned up before anyone even noticed, but then it broke again.  Now his entire family is coming over for father's day and I'm sitting here kind of freaking out because water won't stop coming out of the faucet and I have no idea what to do, but maybe everything will be okay? I'm sure I can fix it if I keep trying so I should just chill.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

tfw I found out my parents were going to originally name me Joeale, but they changed their minds and gave me a overused common name |:C 

seriously why didn't they just go with Joeale? IMO it's much better then my current Name Katie :I
seriously they just had to name me Katie.

my name is the reason why I go by Nebu ((and sometimes Kay by two of my friends since Kay was my orginal nickname)) since I honestly dislike it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 21, 2015)

Bah humkoop!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 22, 2015)

You know it's Summer when you're eating sushi at 11:30 at night


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

Welp my sona is getting a whole new redesign, a much more simpler one at that, also going to make them look a bit on the androgynous side


----------



## Zane (Jun 22, 2015)

well thats one day of the year i guess i dont mind sleeping through


----------



## Zane (Jun 23, 2015)

how did i forget that ash nearly killed pikachu on the very first day that he had him


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 23, 2015)

the realization that i've been on summer vacation for a month already is unsettling.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

Zane said:


> how did i forget that ash nearly killed pikachu on the very first day that he had him



Oh gosh I remember

Him and those rubber gloves omg


----------



## Aradai (Jun 24, 2015)

Zane said:


> how did i forget that ash nearly killed pikachu on the very first day that he had him


don't forget the time he committed grand theft bike auto.


----------



## Fluffyrump (Jun 24, 2015)

Why aren't there any other humans in my town? Are the animal villagers sent away to live in town by themselves because of some form of racism..or..species-ism? And if so, why was my character sent to live there? Am I a criminal, doomed to live out my life in an animal filled penal colony?


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 24, 2015)

Fluffyrump said:


> Why aren't there any other humans in my town? Are the animal villagers sent away to live in town by themselves because of some form of racism..or..species-ism? And if so, why was my character sent to live there? Am I a criminal, doomed to live out my life in an animal filled penal colony?



That's the cutest punishment I've ever heard of.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 24, 2015)

Zane said:


> how did i forget that ash nearly killed pikachu on the very first day that he had him



And his stupidity still carries on to this very day.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

tohru adachi confirmed as DLC for persona4AN is literally the best thing I've heard in months lmao i didn't think atlus would seriously add him in hahahah good thing atlus listens to their fans aww yuussss 

BUT I DON'T EVEN HAVE A VITA SDFDSAGSDGCXHXFH AAHHAAAHHHAHA i crei


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 24, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't like Diana.


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

All of the lbgta communities on tumblr is terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

tokkio said:


> tohru adachi confirmed as DLC for persona4AN is literally the best thing I've heard in months lmao i didn't think atlus would seriously add him in hahahah good thing atlus listens to their fans aww yuussss
> 
> BUT I DON'T EVEN HAVE A VITA SDFDSAGSDGCXHXFH AAHHAAAHHHAHA i crei



hurrr get one so worth it kek

also traveling sucks and mom you dont really need to see your friends 3 days in a row smh


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

the sun is so inconvenient like first it makes you hot and annoyed and then it proceeds to summon bugs and insects like that is the worst combination why


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2015)

why does my room feel like hell when the rest of the house is cool


----------



## Saylor (Jun 25, 2015)

My sister asked me about a song she kept hearing on the radio while we were driving together one day and I told her it was Uma Thurman, and my mom just looked over at me like I was a complete idiot and informed me that "Uma Thurman is not a singer" and then just walked off lmao.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2015)

the day before my account's first birthday and i've reached 1000 posts. yo


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> hurrr get one so worth it kek
> 
> also traveling sucks and mom you dont really need to see your friends 3 days in a row smh



heh that's why im gon get a part time job soon lol

also omg you're back!


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 25, 2015)

It bothers me when instead of using "I" when referring to themselves, people sometimes use "i"


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 26, 2015)

Why are mosquitoes a thing that exists in this world? they are literally the biggest nuisance ever and why the hell do they like me so much?


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 26, 2015)

that moment when your rooms last lightbulb blows out when you're downstairs
and you thought there was lightning
ugh now i dont want to go upstairs because its dark


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> heh that's why im gon get a part time job soon lol
> 
> also omg you're back!



yuss all the jrpg and boobs hype 

yea i am was away a bit longer because mom effed up..

also mom you dont need to see her 'alone' you just dont want me with you just tell me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElysiaCrossing said:


> Why are mosquitoes a thing that exists in this world? they are literally the biggest nuisance ever and why the hell do they like me so much?


ticks are worse lel


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 26, 2015)

I need to take a shower because I feel gross and icky but I can't because every time I'm about to take a shower I start having a panic attack.

Why anxiety? Why u no let me get clean?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

i put neboobs lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

also the fact that hyperdimension neptunia is popular in the vatican state amuses me kek


----------



## boujee (Jun 26, 2015)

I want to fight 
Anyone can have these hands


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I want to fight
> Anyone can have these hands



Same, I've been feeling super inflammatory lately lmao.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 26, 2015)

Just happy sleep still isn`t getting in the way of my zombie-time.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

All day concerts are awesome. No matter how much my feet hurt.


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 27, 2015)

How come any character is automatically cuter when they're angry?
For Example:

*cue canned aw...*


----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2015)

Today was so great


----------



## Dead Master (Jun 27, 2015)

I need to poop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

Dead Master said:


> I need to poop



i already did today i think

um

anyways eye spot dregs are win


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

I kind of want to chop up those left over fries and re-fry them and stick em in a breakfast burrito... or just eat them with eggs like a hash. Mmmm.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I kind of want to chop up those left over fries and re-fry them and stick em in a breakfast burrito... or just eat them with eggs like a hash. Mmmm.



burrito ftw not a fan of eggs tbh

also why dont i jav more dough now


----------



## boujee (Jun 27, 2015)

Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs Too many ocs too many ocs


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

I miss cinnamon rolls


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

what did the girls in the hunger games do about periods


----------



## goatling (Jun 27, 2015)

When do I become rich, tbh?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been addicted to watching Crime Scene and I'm sad that I've finished the first season. The second season's format just isn't the same.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

Still waiting for my $97.000... At least I have my dog to pet and some food to eat.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

I should go get a blended but so much effort to walk over there. Maybe I'll wait till the band ends so there will be less ppl


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

im too tired i need a triple dark roast coffee


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

people alway say the Beyonce and Rhianna are queens, I mean they're great and all but there is already a WOC who holds that title and that is Queen Latifah







they ain't got nothing on her, also her Music so much better IMO

*/rolls off to go to bed/*​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

naah Ayu is Queen :]

also i miss playing cards.. you turts we should jav a nice night again!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> naah Ayu is Queen :]
> 
> also i miss playing cards.. you turts we should jav a nice night again!



I might be able to in morning because javing coffee right meow, but no promises


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

is awright im going later on so i probs wont have time until tonight my time or tomorrow :[


----------



## Saylor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sometimes I like to slip money in the pockets of my clothes after I've washed them because I know I'll forget I did it and it always makes future unsuspecting me so happy. I thought I was broke but I found $20 in my shorts.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 28, 2015)

I loved yesterday.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 28, 2015)

Accidentally named my character "bj" when plot resetting and it said "You can't say that word!" Dirty minds you here there, Nintendo.


----------



## kassie (Jun 28, 2015)

I feel like changing my username. Again.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

I finally finished my online summer course and I'm so excited but my brain is so fried I don't really have the capacity to celebrate


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2015)

I didnt do my homework


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if chairs have feeling and every time we sit on them we hurt them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmm... Still haven't decided if I want Beardo in my town yet. He looks like he'd be hilarious to have around, but I feel like they gave him the wrong voice.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

my mum received 7,000 in return tax money and she promised to buy me a Wii U


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

wat


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh my lord, gay men smell so amazing. I could literally inhale that gay man I just helped for a million years, seriously I want his cologne. >.< UNF.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

im gonna sleep with your shirt


----------



## Javocado (Jun 29, 2015)

Elin said:


> im gonna sleep with your shirt



i was thinking about posting a pic of you in this thread because you're a random thot


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Javocado said:


> i was thinking about posting a pic of you in this thread because you're a random thot



why !!


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

potatoes are a blessing to this world. there are all kinds of things you can make out of potatoes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Hmm... Still haven't decided if I want Beardo in my town yet. He looks like he'd be hilarious to have around, but I feel like they gave him the wrong voice.



Beardo is awesome dude <3

also ugh i slept for too long why


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

Just watched under the dome, omg it never fails to surprise me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Frack, I want this morning over already. =[ It's my weekend and I wanna go home, and is going to be v awkward because boss man is coming to relieve me. =/ So I'll have to stay right until 8 and jav awkward convo with him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Frack, I want this morning over already. =[ It's my weekend and I wanna go home, and is going to be v awkward because boss man is coming to relieve me. =/ So I'll have to stay right until 8 and jav awkward convo with him.



ech good luck <3

also i need dough


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

I bought 4 new nail polishes and I finally got them in the mail 
I want to use them all at once because I'm so excited but it would look pretty bad lol


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

college hasn't even started yet but im alrdy stressed as **** about it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

tokkio said:


> college hasn't even started yet but im alrdy stressed as **** about it



damn dude.

also mom stop being a freaking guilt tripper you'd never wanted to do that often anyways lelelele


----------



## tumut (Jun 29, 2015)

I just ate a whole pizza by myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Slye said:


> I just ate a whole pizza by myself.



i've done that several time. it's as yum though.

also this coconut candy taste crap


----------



## kassie (Jun 29, 2015)

Slye said:


> I just ate a whole pizza by myself.



I did that once. _Once._ I could never do it again and I still can't bring myself to eat Hawaiian pizza.

-- -- -- -- --

I just tried oil pulling for the first time. It was interesting.


----------



## boujee (Jun 29, 2015)

There's this little girl who lives next door to me and she's prego
Everyday her baby bump is slowly growing and everytime I see her, I get angry(?)
Mostly because she's so so young, like 15. And when I ask her guardians how the hell that happened, their stories don't make up.
"She was assualted"
"You know teenagers"

sigh


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

just killed a centipede o_o


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

mood ruined =/


----------



## Finnian (Jun 30, 2015)

My dad-in-law found my penis sculptures I made last night and laughed for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

food


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

hhhhh watching M*A*S*H that episode with Hawkeye and Margaret in that hut hhhhh cries


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> There's this little girl who lives next door to me and she's prego
> Everyday her baby bump is slowly growing and everytime I see her, I get angry(?)
> Mostly because she's so so young, like 15. And when I ask her guardians how the hell that happened, their stories don't make up.
> "She was assualted"
> ...



This makes me angry mostly for the parents not educating their children to use protection. I don't know if she was assaulted or not, because that's a different thing then. I don't care if you want to have intercourse at the age of 14 but you should use protection...


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

i should stop eating


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Whhhhhhyyyyyyy are you constantly in my dreams and why can't I stop it


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 30, 2015)

Why is all the recent Rps private? :U


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Why is all the recent Rps private? :U



cus exclusive cliques on tbt 2k15

idk i neeeeeeeed moar dregs but i need to saaaave


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

so hot in my room =/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

heat wave 2k15 if it hits over 90 again im dead >.<


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2015)

Antidisestablishmentarianism is a long word.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm gonna have to work super hard to get into a masters program. That's a long way from now, but I have to start planning for the future and make sure I make the best grades possible to get into a good, prestigious school. Just thinking about this stuff makes me so nervous. I miss elementary school.


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> heat wave 2k15 if it hits over 90 again im dead >.<



Bruh please it's like a 100+ here every day.


----------



## boujee (Jun 30, 2015)

commisioned art like 2 weeks ago, paid and everything and i haven't yet gotten word since then 

sighsigh


----------



## tumut (Jul 2, 2015)

I need help.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 2, 2015)

I can't get on social media without having to get off because people are just so ignorant and stupid and rude and uneducated and DUMB


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm tired...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Bruh please it's like a 100+ here every day.



we know you dont live here please stop.

also i hope it gets cooler i dont wanna stand in that heat tonight uwuwuw


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 3, 2015)

laugh tracks in shows is like an instant turn-off for me.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2015)

Skye just go in a decent spot plz.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2015)

frack i forgot the stones things ugh


----------



## boujee (Jul 3, 2015)

I need rlc auctions here


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 3, 2015)

im goin to hawaii next week but im super stressed out bc packing ahhhHH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Javing my 4:15am coffee, lel.

Being nocturnal makes time such a weird thing man, like everything's backwards for me, I was talking to one of the guards about it and he was laughing saying he barbecues and drinks beer at 8-9 in the morning when he gets off, cause it's basically our "5-o-clock."

Time is a weird concept man, getting real deep meow....


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Javing my 4:15am coffee, lel.
> 
> Being nocturnal makes time such a weird thing man, like everything's backwards for me, I was talking to one of the guards about it and he was laughing saying he barbecues and drinks beer at 8-9 in the morning when he gets off, cause it's basically our "5-o-clock."
> 
> Time is a weird concept man, getting real deep meow....



would prefer to work the graveshifts though if i ever jav a job sometimes. mornings can go suck dids tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> would prefer to work the graveshifts though if i ever jav a job sometimes. mornings can go suck dids tbh



Yeah, it's pretty good. I might be able to get the fourth day finally soon! The other night dude is thinking of moving to mornings, but then I'll jav to help train noobers. But at least then 40hours every single week forever! Would be amazing and I would be encouraged to leave a few early each day so I wont overtime. Lel. Will be fab. Also it's awesome having the coffee place open for my on weekends 24hours because this 3-4am coffee helps so much to stay awake forever!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

Sounds like a blast, train me sometime ;p

also hmm gonna jav foooood and clean up bruh


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

people who troll on the internet and dont know when to stop are annoying as **** lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

tokkio said:


> people who troll on the internet and dont know when to stop are annoying as **** lmao



> basically a few % here i guess lol but yea that applies everywhere.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Jul 4, 2015)

Do dogs drink soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

no i cant believe it's good for 'em lol


----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)

Doggies so cute


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Do dogs drink soda?


No but they make special beer for them.


----------



## boujee (Jul 4, 2015)

I want to do a oc design thread too but with rlc 
Tempting tempting tempting


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

blaah dumb crimson underworld :c


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been in the top posters like 5 times since I've joined. 3 of those times have been today and the last 2 days. I think I need to chill.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 4, 2015)

I came across these in a search one day.

What the ****.
Why wasn't this deleted?


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I came across these in a search one day.
> 
> What the ****.
> Why wasn't this deleted?



i'm traumatized for life now


----------



## tumut (Jul 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I came across these in a search one day.
> 
> What the ****.
> Why wasn't this deleted?



Jesus ****ing Christ...


----------



## Justin (Jul 4, 2015)

Deleted the first one, am I missing what's wrong with the second one? It's the predecessor to the current "What do you look like?" thread.


----------



## tumut (Jul 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> Deleted the first one, am I missing what's wrong with the second one? It's the predecessor to the current "What do you look like?" thread.



There's some nudity.


----------



## Justin (Jul 4, 2015)

Slye said:


> There's some nudity.



Okay, found it and edited it out...how the hell did that end up in there


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> Okay, found it and edited it out...how the hell did that end up in there



Haha who knows. It's been overlooked for a while though


----------



## boujee (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm in one of those "ready to fight anyone" moods and I hate everyone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Slye said:


> Jesus ****ing Christ...



what the frick...

also i want booze


----------



## Heyden (Jul 5, 2015)

I should stop eating


----------



## boujee (Jul 5, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I should stop eating



Keep eating pls, you're loved xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm still waiting for my clown child to come back


----------



## Heyden (Jul 6, 2015)

Under the dome is so good omfg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

My armpits hurt. =[


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 6, 2015)

seriously hoping classes are suspended


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

It's too hot


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 6, 2015)

Tearing down all my old posters makes me feel a lil sad.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

why is my next door neighbor installing a toilet in his backyard?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 6, 2015)

I wonder how the world would be affected if Iguanas were twice as big. Would they be considered a threat, would nothing change ? Would their evolution of brought them on a different path, resulting in differences concerning other animal populations. Would they change natural habitat, resulting in ecosystem modifications ? (I had fun writing this)


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

I love buffalo chicken and cheese w/ blue cheese sauce sandwiches


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

my thighs hurt so much gahdamn


----------



## Finnian (Jul 7, 2015)

I just posted that ad and someone already wants my cats....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Why do I bother trying to shave my kneecaps if I never can get all of it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Why do I bother trying to shave my kneecaps if I never can get all of it



the actual hell...?

also ugh i hope they take **** now cause i really need it gone.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> the actual hell...?
> 
> also ugh i hope they take **** now cause i really need it gone.


You've never shaved your legs and later saw you didn't get everything off your kneecaps? It's like impossible.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> You've never shaved your legs and later saw you didn't get everything off your kneecaps? It's like impossible.



i hardly shave them lol and i dont care about me knees anyways


----------



## tumut (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't think it's clear enough to people that they're not supposed to bump old threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Slye said:


> I don't think it's clear enough to people that they're not supposed to bump old threads.



ya this they should make it announcement when you try to post or just lock/make them unpostable..


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

I want to dye my hair but i'm hesitating between which colors


----------



## boujee (Jul 7, 2015)

anyone got a toyhouse registration code?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

I forgot I put a tiny little Ness in the corner of my sig
And yay 4 years on TBT where has the time gone


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 7, 2015)

Played my wii since forever. Playing wii sports resort brung back those memories...


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 8, 2015)

packing is the worst thing but also the most exciting thing ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Why do I bother trying to shave my kneecaps if I never can get all of it



preach lmao i always seem to get cut whenever i shave my knees like k i give up


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 8, 2015)

I wanna pick up ACNL again but I last left off after a villager moved out and I'm not in the mood to reset a bunch of times for someone acceptable.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 8, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> preach lmao i always seem to get cut whenever i shave my knees like k i give up



I knew another girl would understand. bless


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2015)

Rick and Morty is so dumb. People told me it was great. Boy were they wrong.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't really plan on aking this post as long as it is, but oh well. I enjoyed typing it 
It kind of pisses me off that some people think that gluten-free diets are just fads (which it is among the non-educated idiots out there) or that it's "all in your head". Having a gluten intolerance is an actual thing. People need to understand that. If having celiac (gluten intolerance) wasn't a real thing, I wouldn't've drove for an hour to a hospital, had a tube stuck down my throat,* have parts of my intestine cut out*, have that sent to a laboratory, have that been looked at under a microscope, and go to a class just to have for a professional to tell me that I have celiac. Get it through your thick skulls, people.






Alright, get your pen and paper out because It's edumacation time. 
Basicly, gluten is a protein found in wheat and related grains, such as barley and rye. There's other things it's in like flour, but If I were to list everything, it'd take me a while. In case you've ever wondered why they put "natural and artificial flavoring" labels on the front of products, that's because sometimes they'll use gluten things to add flavor. You even have to watch out for what type of chapstick/lipstick you wear because if you lick your lips and it has gluten in it, you're about to have a bad time. It really varies from person to person about how their body reacts to gluten. For some people that are really symptomatic, they'll get diarrhea or vomit. As for me, I'm really asymptomatic, which means I don't really react to gluten. When I do, it's usually just tummy rumbles. There is gluten in A LOT of foods, and by A LOT, I mean A LOT. I can almost guaranty you that everything you eat today will contain gluten. Gluten is what gives bread its elasticity and helps make it rise. So if you don't have a gluten intolerance, please eat gluten. It makes your life so much easier.

This makes annoys me to no extent. If you don't have celiac, EAT GLUTEN. It doesn't make you fat (well, that things that it's in can make you fat but it doesn't necessarily make you fat itself) Gluten limits your diet so much. Gluten is what makes delicious treats like candy or deserts its flavorIt's in probably about 98% of food. Plus, gluten free foods tend to be more expensive. And the thing that sucks is if I'm hungry, I cant just go to mcdonalds or any other fast food restaurant and grab a burger and fries. I've also been going out to eat less often because once in a while I'll get a waiter that sunddenly changes their attitude after I mention the non-gluten foods. People really need to understand that it's an actual problem with people like me. 

One of the worst things about gluten is that it can lead to other health problems like anorexia or diabetes (which I already have, go figure). And you know what scares me? (excuse me if I get this wrong, I don't know too much about anorexia) Ever since I was diagnosed (I was diagnosed toward the beginning of this year), my hunger has been cut in what seems like half. Some days I just don't want to eat anything. Somedays all I'll have is breakfast and possibly dinner. I'm sorry if this was a really long rant, I just felt the need to let this all out. I think about this all the time and maybe I'll educate a few people.

Another thing I want you to think about : I'm 13 and very well know what gluten is and what to watch out for. Those people in that video are probably twice my age and don't know **** about gluten, even though they claim they are on a gluten free diet. Let that sink in.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

bootyclap


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2015)

amen JellyDitto

Well pretty much all tumblr crap is as cringeworthy.

Washing your hair with baking soda or going all vegetarian doesn't make you a hippie, and having certain opinions doesn't make you a commie or a fascist.. I guess people are too lazy to learn all the aspects oh lol.


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum jelly


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

food lol..


----------



## tokkio (Jul 8, 2015)

im too lazy 2 do anythiinnggg bloop blah blee


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

i can still hear your laughter bounce off the walls of our home
late at night when youre dreaming, are you dreaming of me?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 8, 2015)

Elin said:


> i can still hear your laughter bounce off the walls of our home
> late at night when youre dreaming, are you dreaming of me?



3deep5me


----------



## boujee (Jul 8, 2015)

How many art shops do you need to make? Your style ain't all that


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 8, 2015)

The Gyorg boss battle is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2015)

Not sure what that TBT confession is referring to. I'm assuming "Mariha" is me, but I don't make threads or post art.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Not sure what that TBT confession is referring to. I'm assuming "Mariha" is me, but I don't make threads or post art.



I think they're talking about you commenting on their art. I don't view art threads so I'm just guessing.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think they're talking about you commenting on their art. I don't view art threads so I'm just guessing.



They phrased it rather strangely. I don't really comment on art anymore so I guess the only person that would've posted that would be Caddberry. Not sure why they waited so long to post that though. It happened quite a while ago.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

What is true happiness?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2015)

I wonder whats left in my fridge...


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2015)

my lip is still swollen


----------



## Stil (Jul 9, 2015)

There was something hard I bit into while eating crab meat.. It might have been some kind of bone.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 9, 2015)

wow I hadn't heard of this TBT confessions thing. lots of drama.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 9, 2015)

Someone called me "little one" today. What the ****. I'm so sick of this. It's not a compliment. How do I stop looking twelve?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 9, 2015)

I kind of want to throw up rn.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Someone called me "little one" today. What the ****. I'm so sick of this. It's not a compliment. How do I stop looking twelve?



I actually think they are right at some points :]


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

ewwww why does the person sitting next to me on this flight think it is okay to smooch their wife during the takeoff?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> ewwww why does the person sitting next to me on this flight think it is okay to smooch their wife during the takeoff?



love is in the air

ba dum tss

as long as they dont actually make out hardcore i dont care really


----------



## boujee (Jul 9, 2015)

I remember seeking help from one of the mods/staff who was one for who knows long and I still haven't had a reply, like you see that VM notification load up on your screen.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

i want to play fe fates *NOW *


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

d'ya remember when tumblr was decent

pepperidge farm does.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 9, 2015)

tokkio said:


> i want to play fe fates *NOW *



SAME IT'S KILLING ME CAN 2016 COME NOW PLEAASE


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Clavis said:


> SAME IT'S KILLING ME CAN 2016 COME NOW PLEAASE



ikr???? and all these spoilers and stuff are making it way harder to wait  omggg


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 9, 2015)

I forgot my friend's birthday for the first time in 7 years....whoops. Well, she's my internet friend and we haven't been talking so idk if I should text her or


----------



## Koloh (Jul 10, 2015)

this girl is like no other


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

I am going to start hibernating until school ruins my life again.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 10, 2015)

What if the reason that everyone ignores Kellam is because he's a silence. Whenever they look away from him, they forget his even exists.


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 10, 2015)

Since when did SBS stop posting almost all of it content on youtube? Now I'll have to pay for watching it. Da fuq >_<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2015)

Because youtube is an ass. They take down all the good things


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Because youtube is an ass. They take down all the good things





Spoiler











My life is going to end today. This morning my pc told me I reached the limit on sticky notes on my desktop. It are only like 100 or so...meh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2015)

Lel I'm glad I don't use that thing...

also can it be sunday already geh


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 10, 2015)

How come the last three days I woke up at 12pm after sleeping at 2am, when today I get up at 6am? Usually I can't survive on 4 hours... Yet I feel like I've slept forever.
You know, I forgot sunrises even existed.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

wtf why am i tearing up by just listening to music ugh someone stop the feels pls


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 10, 2015)

i hate when people tell me "lol don't over-analyze."

i'll over-analyze what i darn well please!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2015)

EXCITED TO GO TO LA AGAIN NEXT WEEK 

hyperventilation


----------



## boujee (Jul 10, 2015)

It's sad seeing someone being totally obsessed with an anime character, "I LOVE X" "X IS MY HUSBAND" "<333" "HANDS OFF X IS MINES", stop. It's ironically desperate.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 10, 2015)

i reset my game all day yesterday and couldn't get anyone i liked. i got some popular villagers (lucky, zell, chief, and chrissy once showed up in the campsite but not as a plot) but i don't like them enough. guess the resetting continues today.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 10, 2015)

Wish something exciting would happen on this site soon.


----------



## peachies (Jul 10, 2015)

_tfw you love a fictional character so much...;m;!_​


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 11, 2015)

I went to the aquarium today and jellyfish are just really cool. I took so many pictures.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 11, 2015)

I didn't edit **** from your captions. You're probably just butt hurt because I didn't agree with one of your ideas.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

well good thing you're probably away just because i am not. weee nee-naw


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

omg i shall not being lurking dollskill f'ck


----------



## boujee (Jul 12, 2015)

Wonder what's oath2rider is doing with those ip addresses


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Wonder what's oath2rider is doing with this ip addresses



fappin' to them lol.


also now i really want pear cider badly lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2015)

Spoiler: annoying people



"guise, i'm not like those other girls. i don't wear all that makeup and silly dresses and i always hang out with boiz cos all girlz are all drama.

except for me, of course, because i'm a special f'in snowflake."


----------



## boujee (Jul 12, 2015)

I really want to open a shop here but idk
I just want to request picture redraws with my trolls or something, like if I gave you a real life picture can you alter it with my troll preferences? HMM HMHM HMHMH MHMHM


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

I've always thought that Molly should look like a Ducklett.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

street food smells and looks so gooood but most of em are so unhygienic....


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 13, 2015)

I need a new laptop but can't buy one yet.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 13, 2015)

I've been background searching various members of TBT but there's really no point because there's nothing I can do with this information.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been background searching various members of TBT but there's really no point because there's nothing I can do with this information.



Yeah because people with a heavy criminal record would go on a site for mainly youths and kids.. Uhm.

And those hackers we had 'cept for oatmeal was from China anyways.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 13, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Yeah because people with a heavy criminal record would go on a site for mainly youths and kids.. Uhm.
> 
> And those hackers we had 'cept for oatmeal was from China anyways.



I'm not looking for criminal information. Why would you think that? I'm just looking up addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm not looking for criminal information. Why would you think that? I'm just looking up addresses and phone numbers.



That's good to know, most people have phones that displays the number so if it's from you we can tell :]


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_my eyes feel like someone sprayed lemon juice in them and then poured salt all over my eyeball._​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 13, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm not looking for criminal information. Why would you think that? I'm just looking up addresses and phone numbers.



Def gimme a call sometime <3


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_i love this gif._​


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm not looking for criminal information. Why would you think that? I'm just looking up addresses and phone numbers.



well that's cr?pe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

tokkio said:


> well that's cr?pe



more like greasy waffles


----------



## tumut (Jul 13, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Yeah because people with a heavy criminal record would go on a site for mainly youths and kids.. Uhm.


Pedophiles would.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, there are better sites for that.. ahem


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm-a drinkin' me some Mello Yello.






Suuuuuuugar rush.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

It's 2015, who doesn't put tracking on a package?

Oh well. After a month I finally got my package.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's 2015, who doesn't put tracking on a package?
> 
> Oh well. After a month I finally got my package.



because company still offers cheaper shipping lel i prefer tracking if I ever order something tho.

grats


----------



## boujee (Jul 13, 2015)

"So are you a boy or a girl?" 
*Receive 50 anonymous messages telling you you're an awful person and part of the problem*

I need help. I need a powerpoint presentation.


----------



## tumut (Jul 14, 2015)

i'm bad at vidya games.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 14, 2015)

I think my cat is on drugs.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 14, 2015)

Pepsi.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 14, 2015)

being dizzy is better than being depressed. booze for the win.


----------



## himeki (Jul 14, 2015)

mountain dew


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> mountain dew



is the best yummmm i want jav another bottle


----------



## himeki (Jul 14, 2015)

w8 did you change your username?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> w8 did you change your username?



more like changing back but ye


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 14, 2015)

We can now call her Umeko-chan. I don't see the problem http://myanimelist.net/character/96811/Umeko-chan


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

ahahaahha das cute.

80s anime ftw

Also dear idiot outside not everyone like your sucky music so turn it off or lower the volume


----------



## Espurr (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been asleep for the past eleven hours.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 14, 2015)

http://andknuckles.frankerfacez.com/

It's been an hour and they're almost covering the screen


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

i swear i can smell chocolate chip cookies but there are no cookies, why can i smell cookies. i'm hungry. i want cookies ; n ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

you can jav my cookies.. well they are fried sponge cake literally but it tastes god

also fine dad i wont call you sorry for the chat.. idiot.


----------



## tumut (Jul 14, 2015)

Jesus Christ, I swear my neighbors run their lawn equipment at least twice a day.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 14, 2015)

I just inhaled a butt-ton helium.  Now I'm both dizzy _AND_ Fred!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 15, 2015)

this rock candy is a lot sweeter than i remember it being. but then again it's basically just sugar, so i don't know what i was expecting.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope I can relax, stop worrying and fall asleep soon


----------



## Hawkward (Jul 15, 2015)

When the heckity will my dad come home and will he have my laptop?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

When you need to wait for the coffee to cool down it's the worst in the morning.


----------



## boujee (Jul 15, 2015)

holy sht, if you don't want help then stop constantly spreading your issue for attention


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

i need more treasure on fr..

also ch stop being a douche


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 16, 2015)

gotta go sell my copy of tomodachi life soon....why'd i buy this at full price.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> gotta go sell my copy of tomodachi life soon....why'd i buy this at full price.



no idea...

also people stop mowing the lawn this early my earrrrsss


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

I live in a house with stupid people..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2015)

Spoiler: prepare for my excitement



*I FINALLY MOVED OUT OF MY AWFUL APARTMENT. PRAISE DA LAWD I AM FREE
NO MORE STUPID ROOMMATE, NO MORE STUPID PROBLEMS THE OFFICE WONT FIX
I AM FREEEEEEEEEEEE
*


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2015)

Will map resetting ever bring up a map I wanttt


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

Pickles?


----------



## kite (Jul 16, 2015)

My coworker is so nice, she let me cover her shift tomorrow cuz I need the money. xoxo I should thank her when I see her again next week.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

I swear this thing hates me.


----------



## Stil (Jul 17, 2015)

I got engaged today


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

When will the world end???:/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

I need to stop spending money on stuff... But I want clothes oh gosh


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2015)

C u c c o said:


> I got engaged today



CONGRATS


----------



## tokkio (Jul 17, 2015)

ken amada is best


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

i missed a bunch of steven universe episodes. by the time i remembered today's episode it was already over!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

I wish my boyfriend had more guy friends or something to help him figure out what's romantic, because if I just tell him what would be romantic it wouldn't be romantic... >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

AC/DC tomorrow, yay


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm never awake at this hour so this is my first time seeing it, but the sunrise banner for TBT is now my favorite. It was always the sunset banner, but that has changed now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

When you hate pepper and a peppercorn from a salad is lodged in your tooth, comes out and you bit it released the nasty pepper taste into your mouth. D=  Literally the worst ever, I really cant stand pepper unless it's ultra fine ground and mixed thoroughly into the food.


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

The weather is kinda random today. Hm...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't even know why I bother trying to make friends now. Every time I try to be nice to someone they just ignore me and pretend I don't exist.

What a waste of time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

bell peppers suck

also how do you know if a car is from Jamaica?

look at the reagge-stration plate

like worst joke ever and no offense i'm just tipsy rn


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Umeko said:


> -things you said-



OMG, why didn't I notice and realize sooner you've changed your user name?  x_x


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

Libra said:


> OMG, why didn't I notice and realize sooner you've changed your user name?  x_x



Changed back actually, this was my second name after I changed for the first time ^_^


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Changed back actually, this was my second name after I changed for the first time ^_^



My brain doesn't want to cooperate. x_x So you were Umeko, then Noiru and now Umeko again, but before Umeko you were...? ^_^'


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

Libra said:


> My brain doesn't want to cooperate. x_x So you were Umeko, then Noiru and now Umeko again, but before Umeko you were...? ^_^'



MayorDragon > Umeko > Jun > Noiru > Umeko

basically


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Umeko said:


> MayorDragon > Umeko > Jun > Noiru > Umeko
> 
> basically



I kinda like MayorDragon, actually.  But okay, Umeko it is then! 

Also, go you for making the first post on the 1000th page of this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah I just picked something random back then because it was my first Mayor in-game. 

 Yes it kinda is, it's from a rather obscure film called _Diary of a Shinjuku Thief_ which is one of my all-time favorites


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

the lights are all flickery. :U prolly cos of the rain.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 18, 2015)

the kids on this website make me cringe so much. (but kids in general i guess aha)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

If i want to wrap gift wrap paper,should i wrap it with gift wrap paper?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't get why Mitch always flips the wifi switch when I see him on Club Tortimer. Is he embarrassed to see me or something?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Mariah:Thanks!.I wont sleep this night b cuz of that signature


----------



## Mariah (Jul 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Mariah:Thanks!.I wont sleep this night b cuz of that signature



You should've seen some of my other ones.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Meh,that one is cute for me i r8 8/8-Too much inflation-IGN


----------



## Jacob (Jul 19, 2015)

10000th post feels pretty nice, not gonna lie


----------



## Azza (Jul 19, 2015)

I love my new signature. I could look at it for an hour. But I have to do homework.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Azza said:


> I love my new signature. I could look at it for an hour. But I have to do homework.



Honestly I am drowsy and I just read it as Todd is life, and now I can't stop laughing, like "who tf is Todd?"

I love how everything is like 10x funnier when you're deliriously tired.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also love all the turt related things being sent to me now with my new turt signature and picture.


----------



## Libra (Jul 19, 2015)

So is it going to rain or not today? Hm...


----------



## yeri (Jul 19, 2015)

i ate too much


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

im too tired

anyways AC/DC tonight so shall not complain


----------



## Murkoro (Jul 19, 2015)

I really love cinnamon buns


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

I need to save treasure on fr...


----------



## Espurr (Jul 19, 2015)

I wanna make MarshalxCaroline an official OTP.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

My mom was so frustrated trying to figure out all the remotes that go with the TV and she finally got to where she wanted and I turned on the blu-ray player with my phone and screwed it all up. I feel so bad for laughing but omg lololol

No worries, I helped her fix it after


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm going on like a week now? without mangalator and my life feels so bland. I need my dose my cliche shoujo. I really hope it's a server problem and they didn't get shut down for copyright but.


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

omg really dreading to go back to school
^ BTW HELLO FELLOW ARMY(???IM GUESSING)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

why the girl on yeri profile pic haves a plant growing up?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

glad we had stronger pain killers at home today


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

but the through here is...
Umeko likes turtles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

yes i do, turts r life


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

lol,that thought was sarcasm


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

i know but those need answers too lel


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

why the 420 town questioning frank


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

My is my throat muscle *****ing out? it feels like a heart beat but like way harder and it feels so weird!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

why snoop dogg is iluminati
and why kaydeekrunk likes ALOT turtles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

periods can go suck my ovaries hard time


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix said:


> why snoop dogg is iluminati
> and why kaydeekrunk likes ALOT turtles?



I am also in the Illuminati...

like legit, I am part of the Freemasons, watch out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

there are turt freemasons i see


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

HOLY TURTS VACATION COMING IN T MINUS 15 MINUTES


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

AWWYES THEN WE GOTTA JAV CARDS


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 22, 2015)

I gotta get a job, so I can upgrade my gaming PC.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I gotta get a job, so I can upgrade my gaming PC.



i need a new one as well and i need a better phone mine is starting to break somewhat finally lel


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 22, 2015)

i want to change my username but damnnn it costs a lot of bells and idk if it's worth it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i want to change my username but damnnn it costs a lot of bells and idk if it's worth it



Do it.. If you post quality posts in the forum that gives the currency you'll have it back in no time.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 22, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i want to change my username but damnnn it costs a lot of bells and idk if it's worth it



I want to change mine, too. But this is the name I've had for 4 years and I would feel weird with a different name. But dang, why did I have to pick the dumbest name out there????


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Its a pretty good name!
Also,the question here is...
ShinyYoshi likes Yoshi?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 22, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Its a pretty good name!
> Also,the question here is...
> ShinyYoshi likes Yoshi?


I do! I love Yoshi! And I combined that with "shiny" from Pokemon. 
I'm not sure why the name makes everyone think I'm a dude, too


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

That though was actually sarcasm!
Still,you shouldnt change your name




When i first saw you,i thinked you was a boy,then when i saw u in a post,u said "my boyfriend"then i thinked u was a girl or gay,then i saw ur profile and i know your a girl...plz dont kill meh (;__; )


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a strong craving for greasy food right now ; n ;
McDonalds Cheeseburger come to me~~


----------



## boujee (Jul 23, 2015)

Just disgusted


----------



## Mariah (Jul 23, 2015)

Grated part of my finger off while grating butter. Whoops.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Good work.

seagulls stfu and this fly go die already


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

2spooky4u​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> 2spooky4u​



dododo

also damn i miss our card games we should makea new thread


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 23, 2015)

I agree we should​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yes we need to get a few dongers to it tho


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I agree we should​



The through of today is...
Nebudelic is iluminati #24spooky48meh


----------



## tomothy (Jul 23, 2015)

but arent you like 9??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

uhh that was for me?


----------



## tomothy (Jul 23, 2015)

no there were some children outside screaming "f**k" in every sentence they were speaking and it was annoying ^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

oh,ok!









those kids need to be smack by his "parents"


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 23, 2015)

Met up with a friend I haven't seen in over a year today. It put some things into perspective, I guess.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2015)

streaming soon if anyone is interested http://www.livestream.com/cosmicdrugs


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

food


----------



## Mariah (Jul 24, 2015)

Why is it that, everyday, a different AC Tumblr pretends that they're going to commit suicide? 
And the way Tumblr deals with them....Yikes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Because that's tumblr and its population nowadays...


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

it isn't just AC tumblr, it's just tumblr in general smh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 24, 2015)

Ohhh my god, I'm an idiot


----------



## boujee (Jul 24, 2015)

I get tons of warnings/infractions for gif post but some oldhead mocks a girl for a phone selfie because they're "upset" and aint receive sht?


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I get tons of warnings/infractions for gif post but someoldhead mocks a girl for a phone selfie because they're "upset" and ain
> t receive sht?




You got an infraction for a gif? wth why?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I get tons of warnings/infractions for gif post but someoldhead mocks a girl for a phone selfie because they're "upset" and ain
> t receive sht?



At least they don't ban you when you haven't even received an infraction in over three months, and the last infraction you've received was for post quality.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mariah, are you the person who was told "i don't know why you keep returning" or something like that when you got a suspension?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

yeah well i hope they don't suspend  you again- I've seen you on many threads and you're pretty funny tbh. And that's just uncalled for, hopefully it doesn't happen again


----------



## boujee (Jul 24, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Yes.



That's comedy gold. "You seem unable to say anything nice", just sounds personal. They're probably HIGHLY sensitive.
When I get warnings they just send me the link to the rules as if I'm going to read that sht.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 24, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> yeah well i hope they don't suspend  you again- I've seen you on many threads and you're pretty funny tbh. And that's just uncalled for, hopefully it doesn't happen again



Well I guess if they're banning people just because they dislike them, there's no guarantee that they won't ban me again for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Royce (Jul 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Yes.


which mod is it? tell us the tea


----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2015)

Royce said:


> which mod is it? tell us the tea



I'd love to know.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Is the mariah sig. iluminati?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol nice one..

oh and terraria mind giving me solar eclipse a little less often i already got the crap m9


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 25, 2015)

lol @ that moment when you think all 10 villagers are happy then one moves away and is replaced by a cute douche who's destroyed your path and flowers. lol, thanks Rosie


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

at least it wasn't shari lmangoes.

ALSO FRICK CULTISTS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> I get tons of warnings/infractions for gif post but some oldhead mocks a girl for a phone selfie because they're "upset" and aint receive sht?



They can be pretty strict on post quality  stuff, trust me lol

Idk, they seem to treat some other people diff cause they are oldies .. or idk


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I get tons of warnings/infractions for gif post but some oldhead mocks a girl for a phone selfie because they're "upset" and aint receive sht?



I've just quickly glanced through the last 60-80 reports we've received and I can't see anything in this vain being brought to our attention, unless it's older than a few days or someone PM'd a staff user about it instead of reporting it. 

Doing a search of your name also brings up a very small number of things you've ever reported*. Don't get mad at us for not dealing with something if you're not taking the initiative to report it. We can't take action when people don't bother to inform us. 

Report posts if you think they need mod action rather than just complaining about it in here. 

* *EDIT*: If you've ever reported any? Just realised the reports I found under "gamzee" were from another member's previous username in 2013-2014. That's surreal.




Mariah said:


> Well I guess if they're banning people just because they dislike them, there's no guarantee that they won't ban me again for doing absolutely nothing.



I don't know your exact situation, so I can't really comment. However, if you feel you were banned unfairly you're free to contact me about it. Once a ban expires I can't see who was responsible and there haven't been any notes left about it, so I don't have any information as to who/what/why. If you can give me any information as to why you think this happened I can look into it and bring it up with the team for review/reflection over how it was handled.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

im sad that kaiaa will be stepping down soon


----------



## boujee (Jul 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've just quickly glanced through the last 60-80 reports we've received and I can't see anything in this vain being brought to our attention, unless it's older than a few days or someone PM'd a staff user about it instead of reporting it.
> 
> Doing a search of your name also brings up a very small number of things you've ever reported*. Don't get mad at us for not dealing with something if you're not taking the initiative to report it. We can't take action when people don't bother to inform us.
> 
> ...



OFC I didn't "report" it cause there was another MOD there who even comment after she did. I'm not going to do his job when he had clear view. And I also know I didn't REPORT(thanks for the info tho??) cause I hardly get a reply back(unless I contact you directly, I know who I talked to in the past when I felt as tho the "MODS" weren't much help). So that's why I don't bother. 

For the "edit report post", 'name change'. 
Can get a PM about my ip address but it is surreal for a name change.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> OFC I didn't "report" it cause there was another MOD there who even comment after she did. I'm not going to do his job when he had clear view. And I also know I didn't REPORT(thanks for the info tho??) cause I hardly get a reply back(unless I contact you directly, I know who I talked to in the past when I felt as tho the "MODS" weren't much help). So that's why I don't bother.
> 
> For the "edit report post", 'name change'.
> Can get a PM about my ip address but it is surreal for a name change.



It's not possible for mods to read every post, which is the purpose of the report button.  Also, we do not follow up with the user who sent the report once it's dealt with.  That's not typical for any forum or other internet community.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 25, 2015)

This might as well be the "What's bothering you?" thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

tfw when you finally get that drop you want!!! ayyy mango no moar golem for a good time hueu..


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 25, 2015)

how come everyone who is on tumblr hates everyone who isn't on tumblr
like when you have a relatively active tumblr blog does something change within you?
does divine intervention some how cause them to have an epiphany about the rest of the human race and how they are so unclean?
am I missing something? 
like I've been on tumblr for a while and everyone just seems to feel so superior lately. *sigh*
pintrest is better anywaysss


----------



## boujee (Jul 25, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> This might as well be the "What's bothering you?" thread.




HA, yeah BUT this is a random thought not what's "bothering me". I can randomly think of something that may sound "complaining" cause that's the first thought you automatically assume due to there being no voice for my words. But that was cute.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> HA, yeah BUT this is a random thought not what's "bothering me". I can randomly think of something that may sound "complaining" cause that's the first thought you automatically assume due to there being no voice for my words. But that was cute.



Dat sarcastic girl gif xD


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> This might as well be the "What's bothering you?" thread.



lol tru


----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2015)

My life's been going downhill ever since I broke my bicycle.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 25, 2015)

I really wish I had room for Drift right now...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My life's been going downhill ever since I broke my bicycle.



Do the brakes still work? If so then you should be alright.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. But you can always talk to me if you want to.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Do the brakes still work? If so then you should be alright.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. But you can always talk to me if you want to.


Haha, sadly the brakes are actually the part that I broke, but I'm gonna try to fix them soon so I can get back on track.

And thank you! I'll message you later tonight, if it's still okay. I'm trying to get caught up with Gravity Falls right now so I can tell you what I thought about it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Haha, sadly the brakes are actually the part that I broke, but I'm gonna try to fix them soon so I can get back on track.
> 
> And thank you! I'll message you later tonight, if it's still okay. I'm trying to get caught up with Gravity Falls right now so I can tell you what I thought about it.



i c wut u did thar. Biking sounds like fun, though I'd be a little scared to try. 

Awesome, and yeah. Message me whenever you wanna.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2015)

I wonder how painful it would be to jump out of a plane from 5,000 ft in the air, forgot your parachute, go into an unconscious state, then land face first into the ground. Would you feel any pain? Would you wake up from the shock? Who knows.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wonder how painful it would be to jump out of a plane from 5,000 ft in the air, forgot your parachute, go into an unconscious state, then land face first into the ground. Would you feel any pain? Would you wake up from the shock? Who knows.



5000ft in the air is perfectly breathable, u wudnt fall unconscious. u probs wud die instantly upon impact


----------



## brickwall81 (Jul 25, 2015)

I haven't posted on this forum in forever but decided to because I'm very bored, so hi.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

Gah procrastination >:c


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 25, 2015)

The fact that I forgot I had some summer assignment for chemistry next year and I'm looking at it now, only to find it's not even that long lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2015)

my days are going by faster and faster now that school's getting closer. i should probably be a little more productive.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

this raw juice thing was actually really noice


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

I should start playing Alpha Sapphire again


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

they never said the celestial towers thing were that hard smh


----------



## kyukon (Jul 27, 2015)

I wish my uni would stop asking me for extra documents 10 days before my tuition is due.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 27, 2015)

I want to make a photo shoot of my drawing mannequin and show the pictures to my friends but my friends don't appreciate it any more.
My life is over.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

I like cake


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm due for a new phone and I don't know if waiting for the new iPhone will be better than just getting a 6 now...


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 28, 2015)

It's funny how people here change their icons/avatars after getting dragged.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Why umeko stopped the turtness


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Why umeko stopped the turtness



turt's on holiday. lol stop whining.

also mom you're a freaking douche and you know it stop complaining.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 28, 2015)

Where is Kirindrake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

i need a new handbag damnit and i need more dough ff


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Also kinda excited to see who the new mods are. Hope they are rad af.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 28, 2015)

I stood on a snail today. Is that snailslaughter?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

ForestSparkle said:


> I stood on a snail today. Is that snailslaughter?



I do that everytime it's been raining here. Probably not lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Umeko said:


> turt's on holiday. lol stop whining.
> 
> also mom you're a freaking douche and you know it stop complaining.



Y-you called meh a douche? ;---;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 28, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Y-you called meh a douche? ;---;



She called her mom a douche  not you!

My stomach keeps hurting. And I wanna know why I suck so much at drawing???


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> She called her mom a douche  not you!
> 
> My stomach keeps hurting. And I wanna know why I suck so much at drawing???



Oh ._. Misunderstanding FTW!
You suck at drawing? Congratulations! Youre not alone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Me too. well i can draw but compared to most other people nah bruh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Y-you called meh a douche? ;---;



You're Umeko's mom?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> You're Umeko's mom?



Sorry,sorry,i misunderstood her (>.<)


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 30, 2015)

my head hurts. i also want strawberry cake with fresh cream frosting.


----------



## Jas (Jul 30, 2015)

what would happen if I replaced my organs with cream puffs


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 30, 2015)

I wonder how dogs feel about nighttime. Do they even notice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Jas said:


> what would happen if I replaced my organs with cream puffs



You will be one giant cream puff x))


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I wonder how dogs feel about nighttime. Do they even notice?



Probably they notice,but not care


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 30, 2015)

One of the horses on my music carousel is REALLY FREAKING ME OUT.
Also I'm tempted to twist both of my carousels so the pretty music comes out but my dog doesn't like it. )))):


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 30, 2015)

How does Skype work
No seriously there's a microphone bu thow do they hear you on the other side of the world
I'm ignorant


----------



## tomothy (Jul 30, 2015)

well that went better than I expected :'D


----------



## beffa (Jul 30, 2015)

i wish results day was tomorrow, not 20 days away ................


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm hungry but it's like half 10 at night. I want food but there is no point halp meh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I'm hungry but it's like half 10 at night. I want food but there is no point halp meh.



There's no escape..,
Call ur parents


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 30, 2015)

Do cat's whiskers normally fall off


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

why doesn't glue stick to the inside of its bottle? 

so postmen delivery their own mail? 

why do people say bye bye but not hi hi

If it's zero degrees outside today and it's supposed to be twice as cold tomorrow, how cold is it going to be? 

do birds pee?


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 30, 2015)

PHOENIX said:


> why doesn't glue stick to the inside of its bottle?
> 
> so postmen delivery their own mail?
> 
> ...



Oh wow
I have never thought about any of this
this is amazing
THE MEANING OF LIFE IS IN THERE SOMEWHERE


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

"42" is the meaning of life.

Also, turts.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm surrounded by cats
I don't know if I'm happy or scared


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Is duckyluv and happinessdelight sisters/cousins?


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Is duckyluv and happinessdelight sisters/cousins?



ikr are they?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

PUDDING!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ikr are they?



Lel
Also,why happinessdelight changes his sig. alot? ?W?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh boy, oh boy, loud thunder!



Toffee Pop said:


> Do cat's whiskers normally fall off



Maybe sometimes, because I find cat whiskers around sometimes.


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

it doesn't feel like 2am but it is and i have a busy day tomorrow but i'm hungry because da cooked pork even though he knows i don't like it which is stupid so i basically had potatoes for dinner and i could blame that not being enough on meing a growing girl but i think i stopped growing now. 
Also i don't know if somebody is being nice to me because i helped him with his pokemon resetting or he's genuinely being even nicer thannormal but i kinda don't care bc it's nice to feel wanted and i'm defo gonna sleep after this post bc this has proven i'm a tired wreck


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Cuz I be doin' splits on trees.
#SPLITSONTREES.


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Can I cancel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2015)

Feeling so sick right now, I have a majorly abscessed tooth going on so I've been popping ibuprofen like they're going out of style... thanks to that now my stomach is hurting like mad, so I don't want to take more, and so now I've a sore stomach as well as a throbbing jaw because the ibuprofen is wearing off. And I still have another hour of work left...


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

What did the first person to have an orgasm think was happening to them?

"Holy mother of god, this feels great, but am I dying?"


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 31, 2015)

why would you be an ass**** and agree to something on my behalf


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

tfw when you wake up at noon lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 31, 2015)

>the feels when when


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

all the clicker games lel...


----------



## Hawkward (Jul 31, 2015)

why do I only set goals on the first day of the month


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

i want a pet manta ray


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> i want a pet manta ray



Yessss, same. 

I had the weirdest/coolest dream in my life and I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Yessss, same.
> 
> I had the weirdest/coolest dream in my life and I'm not sure how I feel about it.



yeah they are so cool. i remember this huge tank store we used to visit when i was a kiddo they had a giant pool with rays in it, i think they had a stingray the least, they are cool as well


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yeah they are so cool. i remember this huge tank store we used to visit when i was a kiddo they had a giant pool with rays in it, i think they had a stingray the least, they are cool as well



*Wild idiot appeared!*
BbUTtt Rrayys arre bBoORinggg


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

/gotcha! wild idiot caught now go rot in my pc


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Umeko said:


> /gotcha! wild idiot caught now go rot in my pc



R.I.P
Idiot
Died in Umeko PC
Rest in spagetti
Never missed


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

ROFLMANGO.

also eh this was some weird pick n mix candy


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2015)

Hawkward said:


> why do I only set goals on the first day of the month



I actually think it's the best time to set goals. A new month is like a fresh slate. It's not as grand as a new year, but the same theory applies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP Lynn Anderson.


----------



## kassie (Jul 31, 2015)

Hawkward said:


> why do I only set goals on the first day of the month





Tina said:


> I actually think it's the best time to set goals. A new month is like a fresh slate. It's not as grand as a new year, but the same theory applies.



I usually set goals on Mondays instead of first day of the month / year. Still feels sort of like a fresh slate.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

i dont even like red or yellow that much (heck, i hate yellow tbh) so i dont even know why im trying to color coordinate my sidebar with a red/yellow combo lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

fricking pimple or whatever it is stop hurting so bad ugh


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

I really want some chips right now


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 1, 2015)

After reading that tumblr post, I want to experience a hi-touch event even more.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2015)

That moment when you keep reading AC as Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Miele (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't want to start school at all. I'm not mentally ready for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

dead links everywhere mangoes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

If you lost all the skin off of your hand and then while you were healing kept your fingers all squished together, would the skin heal around the fingers together like a mitten, or would it still grow around the sides too?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> i dont even like red or yellow that much (heck, i hate yellow tbh) so i dont even know why im trying to color coordinate my sidebar with a red/yellow combo lmao



cuz your avatar duhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you lost all the skin off of your hand and then while you were healing kept your fingers all squished together, would the skin heal around the fingers together like a mitten, or would it still grow around the sides too?



if you kept the area clean and actually sew them together yes it's possibility.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

my neck is clicking more and more (just like my other body parts but this only came about recently unlike the others) and im starting to get worried about it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> my neck is clicking more and more (just like my other body parts) and im starting to get worried about it



I think you should see a doctor













(sorry if this is not helpy >.<)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

My blanket is no warm enough but i cant put my sleeping inside it because its a bit smaller and slides over to one side and my blanket just falls off if i have them both on top of each other rip


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I think you should see a doctor



ye that's what my family said and it's fine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

freaking pimple or whatever it is ....


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

can u not lol


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> can u not lol



ok


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> ok



sorry this wasn't directed towards you ^^;
----------------
when u get bashed on by a good friend over a sleep schedule


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> sorry this wasn't directed towards you



it's ok (partially my fault for not understanding who u were directing it at)


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

yuuuuhyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaq x

Keyboard cat!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

wtf @ above


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

keyboard cat is that some usb device you have to run over your keyboard so it looks like a cat typed or what


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> keyboard cat is that some usb device you have to run over your keyboard so it looks like a cat typed or what



is that fr a thing


----------



## Tianna (Aug 2, 2015)

Why am I wasting my summer away doing nothing?


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Tianna said:


> Why am I wasting my summer away doing nothing?



ive done nothing other than spend my time on my pc for most of the summer


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> is that fr a thing



lol no

it's a just a cult devoted to typing like cats because is kawaii desu


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

im sad that the otherkin thread got locked


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> im sad that the otherkin thread got locked



lol same it was fun mango


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

What if people couldnt talk and all humans and animals walked on stilts


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

sometimes i feel like life is a paperbag


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

what if instead of having eyes we had extra mouths but behind the extra mouths there are extra brains and those brains control those mouths and they can all talk about different things at the same time whenever


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> what if instead of having eyes we had extra mouths but behind the extra mouths there are extra brains and those brains control those mouths and they can all talk about different things at the same time whenever



what the fruck did ya have lmango


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

are u an otherkin?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> are u an otherkin?



they probably are


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Umeko said:


> they probably are



probs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

What is an otherkin


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> What is an otherkin



u r one. i guess.


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> What is an otherkin



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otherkin


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

What is it though

- - - Post Merge - - -



occooa said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otherkin



Great. And what made you assume that?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

idfldnsndt is a unicorn otherkin


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Can you please not say **** like that


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> idfldnsndt is a unicorn otherkin



a unikin


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> idfldnsndt is a unicorn otherkin



+9000 yes he is

also ugh can my thing stop hurting now :/


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

I want soko to marry me


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

i haven't written much all summer this feels weird


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

Imagining the first day of school... O_O


----------



## boujee (Aug 3, 2015)

chibis chibis everywhere
want a full body?  NOPE chibi


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 3, 2015)

anxiety

y u no leave me alone?!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Tianna said:


> Imagining the first day of school... O_O



No. Stop. Bad thoughts.

I'm pretty ready to move back to my college town


----------



## chronic (Aug 3, 2015)

*나이키 에어*


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm so tired
Why do my friends only talk so late


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

I need to improve my art skills.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

it seems to heal somewhat properly it better does..

- - - Post Merge - - -

AW**** THEY ARE AIRING NORWEGIAN WOOD TONIGHT AAAHHHJDSDSD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Is Umeko iluminati confirmed? look all the triangles her sig and profile pic. make


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

turt iluminati, yus


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

My school orientation is tomorrow >.<


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

School is putting me to sleep and I want food.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 4, 2015)

thhheeee seeaaa is raaadiooactivvee


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Ive not seen duckyluv for ages and my sticky notes are blue


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

I probably should have continued pixel art to help me with making AC outfits.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

Pretty sure penguins are ice ducks....





Night bloging lyfe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i need sleep now


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 5, 2015)

i finished hijikata's good route for hakuoki and wow i'm a little....that feeling when you complete things


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

tfw when you are about to sit down and watch a film and there is a huge spider on the floor right below you

ewww


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 5, 2015)

im sorry


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

When you're in a game of hide and seek and run around town about 7 times and still can't find that one villager so you just give up. yeahh ....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

creamyy said:


> When you're in a game of hide and seek and run around town about 7 times and still can't find that one villager so you just give up. yeahh ....


lol i never bothered with this except for the island games. ugh


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

im not a 7th grader


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

I really need to fix my sleeping schedule


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 5, 2015)

aeuuhhh 
i feel violated


----------



## LuckyTheDog (Aug 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I probably should have continued pixel art to help me with making AC outfits.



Rly likin' DarkDesertFox's sig


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 6, 2015)

i dont really miss eating gluten.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

so hot here today wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

tfw when there is a really all the way from the ground to the apartment building roof and it goes past your window


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 6, 2015)

errrr idk if he's going to


----------



## creamyy (Aug 6, 2015)

Just when I'm about to go to bed, I realize I need to take my contacts out but it's winter and leaving bed is not something I want to do.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 6, 2015)

I like trains.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2015)

ugh, I f**king hate it when someone ask me to make a decision but then they end up just making it me for me, like WTF? if you're just going to choose for me *THEN DON'T BOTHER ASKING, SH!T *


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

I like blue


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

Elin said:


> im sorry



it's ok mami


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

Should've started my homework earlier


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

I need to stop remembering to make these appointments when the offices are closed for the day. It would be nice if my brain could remember when they are open and I can actually call them!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2015)

DO NOT THROW SOULS!


----------



## kassie (Aug 7, 2015)

Waxing. Ouch.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

I'd love those bots to get off the site cause they keep slowing it down and my internet is already making things slow. GO AWAY BOTS


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't post visitor messages on Nebu's profile.

Why?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I can't post visitor messages on Nebu's profile.
> 
> Why?



R.I.P
Nebudelic
2014-2015
Never forget...


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm watching horror anime and there's thunder outside c:< nice atmosphere


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

riummi said:


> I'm watching horror anime and there's thunder outside c:< nice atmosphere



Nice atmosphere c:< = Halp meh,plz ;-----;


----------



## doveling (Aug 7, 2015)

im getting exceptionally great at flirting 
nice : ')


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought tickets to see G-Eazy, The Strokes, Hozier, Twenty One Pilots, Echosmith, Vance Joy, Drake, and so many other artists at ACL this October and I can barely contain my excitement!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I bought tickets to see G-Eazy, The Strokes, Hozier, Twenty One Pilots, Echosmith, Vance Joy, Drake, and so many other artists at ACL this October and I can barely contain my excitement!!!



R.I.P.
ShinyYoshi
14,November,1994-8-august-2015
Died from much excitement 
RIP in spaghetti
Never forgetti T -T






but wot if shinyyoshi wus nut kill?
Is her illuminaty? look al teh triangles u can make on her pic profile


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

stop having a crush on me, seriously. if you're not into booze and woohoo you are so not my type. you're fun to hang around with that's it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

okay seriously , i want to ****ing kill myself when i see these


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Wtf? ಠ_ಠ
> wot? i dont have a crush on you ._.
> why do u think dat ._.



nonono a friend of mine jesus not you


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Aug 8, 2015)

Schools gonna start soon when will I have time to play acnl


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Wtf? ಠ_ಠ
> wot? i dont have a crush on you ._.
> why do u think dat ._.



Maybe she had too much booze, who knows~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Maybe she had too much booze, who knows~



no i was referring to a rl friend of mine and those were my thoughts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

Umeko said:


> no i was referring to a rl friend of mine and those were my thoughts



oh,srry (>.<)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> oh,srry (>.<)



hah yeah sorry if it came off as against you not the intention.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Wtf? ಠ_ಠ
> wot? i dont have a crush on you ._.
> why do u think dat ._.



not sure if serious or not...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> not sure if serious or not...



Misunderstanding again :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Misunderstanding again :/



How, though?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish Disney Channel would show Sonny With a Chance again... Idk why, but every time they do their "Disney Channel Replays" and show the old shows, they don't really show Sonny With a Chance that much...


----------



## boujee (Aug 8, 2015)

Sometimes I can be closed mind
Sometimes I can come off as a B itch
Sometimes I really don't give a f uck about people but myself
Other times I feel somewhat bad feeling that way. I grew up around parents who spoiled me and always told me to keep my head up high, that you're amazing, that'll you'll make mistakes but everyone does, I was hella sheltered, that I'm beautiful, and that in life, all you got is yourself so love yourself. And I DO love that upbringing but I also don't want to come off as a jerk(at all times) or intimidating cause of my high esteem or that I always look angry but I ain't(resting b itch face).
I do enjoy learning new things and I do ask a lot of questions(even if I seem blunt, cause I am, I mean no harm).
It's best to correct me and also be patient with me cause I grew up in a home in where it was my way all the time(growing out of that phase).

Random thought.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> How, though?



/facepalm

it was obviously not directed at Jetix but they did misunderstand it and thought it was. I was just ranting my thoughts here and it wasn't anyone on tbt jeebus


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

Sometimes i think if my mom meet umeko mom,we would be ****ed up :/


----------



## Hettie (Aug 8, 2015)

well that was a fun 10 seconds trying to get an apple.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Sometimes i think if my mom meet umeko mom,we would be ****ed up :/



dude haha yeah we would i pray to turtgods that will never happen jfc


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

Umeko said:


> dude haha yeah we would i pray to turtgods that will never happen jfc



Pray for that day never happens


----------



## Mariah (Aug 8, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I wish Disney Channel would show Sonny With a Chance again... Idk why, but every time they do their "Disney Channel Replays" and show the old shows, they don't really show Sonny With a Chance that much...



Because that's not an old show.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Because that's not an old show.



Oh XD, I guess you're right.  But still... They should totally do reruns of the show.


----------



## Akimari (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm never going on a ride that flips me upside down. I ended up puking whilst upside down and it was both embarrassing and day-ruining. Worst part was I puked up what I ate HOURS ago. I hate my digestive system.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Haha, I've actually been to those rides.. It was more of a roller coaster though, it did if someone heavy enough was on the seats around you and I don't mind it tbh xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

I really want to get a tattoo since I need my "this year" tattoo but I still can't really decide on what to get, I do want the planchette a lot but IDK. STERNUM=OWCHIES


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

get a hippie turt and a turt burglar =D lol jk i would totally get a turt burglar as long as it's not anthro lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Umeko said:


> get a hippie turt and a turt burglar =D lol jk i would totally get a turt burglar as long as it's not anthro lol



Or the otgw turt with the candy on its back, hmm maybe someday, but i'd get it someplace small and hidden SECRET TURT


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

perfectly fine place huehue

id totes get a hippie turt someplace, or the avatar i have that's be blastin'


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Awww.<3 I need to consult the almighty tattoo folder when I get home, cause I have a huge collection of wanted tattoos... have all my bits all mapped out haha it's horrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yeah as long as it is a turt as animal and not anthro ninja turts lol

jav a blast


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yeah as long as it is a turt as animal and not anthro ninja turts lol
> 
> jav a blast



Yeah I wouldn't want a creepy anthro thing. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

ugh me neither. i can appreciate the art forms but TMNT is creepy turts


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ugh me neither. i can appreciate the art forms but TMNT is creepy turts



OH GOD. They are really scary tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH GOD. They are really scary tbh



yeah they are and if you ever heard the swedish fandub for the intro they are even moar cray


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank turtgod theres less bots on the page


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yesss smh they were clinging all over last night ffFff


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Also the lag,the lag!! T - T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

dont hate me i changed UN again xD

also it's after a Japanese woman in a book not that british singer lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> dont hate me i changed UN again xD
> 
> also it's after a Japanese woman in a book not that british singer lol.


lel,sounds good! 
















GIVE ME UR APPLE! T _ T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yeah that's why i wanted this avatar too kaydee is awesome <3

sure if ya got the tbt or fr currency ;-)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't like growing up, being an adult doesn't look like fun at all


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't like growing up, being an adult doesn't look like fun at all



*Wild miiverse idiot appeared!*
Go ShinyYoshi
Miiverse 10 yrd old:Ur sooo hawt,b meh gf,ah luv u
ShinyYoshi is angry!
ShinyYoshi used PRO MLG YOSHISCOPING SLAPING!
Miiverse 10 yrd old fainted!
Miiverse 10 yrd old went to Jetix Rotten PC!
ShinyYoshi won!
Jetix won ?1337!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Jetix said:


> *Wild miiverse idiot appeared!*
> Go ShinyYoshi
> Miiverse 10 yrd old:Ur sooo hawt,b meh gf,ah luv u
> ShinyYoshi is angry!
> ...



But where's my ?1337??? How come you only got some?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> But where's my ?1337??? How come you only got some?



lel,im ur trainer,so i got the yens #sweg
loljk,heres sum 420 yens for u!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Psht get on today you freaking ****


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> Psht get on today you freaking ****



aw hell naw,u cant talk to meh liek dat >:c







lelxD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> aw hell naw,u cant talk to meh liek dat >:c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not you just my ass friend


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> not you just my ass friend



****,i surely misunderstand very much >.<


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

should probably finish that book report


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ****,i surely misunderstand very much >.<



lol yeah dont stalk meh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol yeah dont stalk meh



ok!
*stalks u forever*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yaaaay good idea

also this stew is so hot ***


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

I want a pet axolotl.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yeah those are cool. i want a manta ray o:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

also who the heck names their company bruno banani? o_o i laughed so hard


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> also who the heck names their company bruno banani? o_o i laughed so hard



What do they even make?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> What do they even make?



perfume and undies i think generally


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

U-Bahn Kontroll?re in tiefgefrorenen Frauenkleidern

best band name ever


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Something beautiful is happening here on TBT!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

the faze clan? XD


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope...



Spoiler: Thing



The Turts are taking over


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

weed doritos? lol

also turts always


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> the faze clan? XD



no...well yeah and another thing in the basement!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> no...well yeah and another thing in the basement!



also apparently weed doritos exists in the us lel


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

Seven Hours would be a good name for a band.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> Seven Hours would be a good name for a band.



Pretty good name. I wonder if someone's going to start a band called "Popsicle" and give the audience Popsicles whenever they perform...would be so cool. Haha get it? Because a Popsicle is an ice cream, so it's _cool..._


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Pretty good name. I wonder if someone's going to start a band called "Popsicle" and give the audience Popsicles whenever they perform...would be so cool. Haha get it? Because a Popsicle is an ice cream, so it's _cool..._



popsicles are dumb.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> popsicles are dumb.



Lol, says the guy who has a bunch of Popsicle collectibles and is in the "Team Popsicle" club. 

#lolyoujustgotburned


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

ugh im so done i dont want to do this anymore


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol, says the guy who has a bunch of Popsicle collectibles and is in the "Team Popsicle" club.
> 
> #lolyoujustgotburned



I think that was the point.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> I think that was the point.



Oh...never mind.

#Ijustgotburned


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh...never mind.
> 
> #Ijustgotburned



#DealwithitDawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> #DealwithitDawnpiplup



#LolIWill


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> #LolIWill



#okieheresapiplupforu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> #okieheresapiplupforu



#LoveDatPiplup


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 10, 2015)

I love when people cyber-bully me :')


----------



## duckvely (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never seen all of the top ten posters have triple-digit post counts


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> I've never seen all of the top ten posters have triple-digit post counts



Wow that's weird to see. Looks like everyone wants 10,000 tbt huh lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> #LoveDatPiplup



#GoodIHopeUEnjoyIt

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Wow that's weird to see. Looks like everyone wants 10,000 tbt huh lol



tbt are gud for u


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol I had over 100 posts daily back in the days when I was way more active, just saying ;]


----------



## duckvely (Aug 11, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Wow that's weird to see. Looks like everyone wants 10,000 tbt huh lol



Yeah lol. It even happened again today. 

anyways school starts tomorrow


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

how do i use this printer


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

I have several headcanons.

1. Most of the Nintendo universe is comprised of large chunks of land that Celestia formed into planets. Thus, it's connected via Equestrian Magic.

2. Marshal is downright evil.

3. The TRIO (from The Legendary Starfy) were only PRETENDING to have changed.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 11, 2015)

I want to start a good roleplay with someone, post better pictures on my dA and write more but I don't feel like putting in the effort for any of them and feel like nobody would care anyway...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

you are stupid but  sure not my fault just go be miserable then >_>


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> you are stupid but  sure not my fault just go be miserable then >_>



Same **** with eyes?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Same **** with eyes?



eyes? what no.

anyways i got to talk to my friend so i think we got that cleared up so im gonna get some weed doritos in honour.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> eyes? what no.
> 
> anyways i got to talk to my friend so i think we got that cleared up so im gonna get some weed doritos in honour.



i mean the same ****ty friend?
gud,i hope u make a non-scrub party


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah he turned out to be understanding though, it's more our mother who likes to gossip about actually.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah he turned out to be understanding though, it's more our mother who likes to gossip about actually.



ur mom surely likes gossip,dont u?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

*mothers

his mom does as well so they are mutual lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> *mothers
> 
> his mom does as well so they are mutual lol



brofist bruh,mah mum is same,always gossip of evryone :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah and then she wonders why i never tells her stuff. yeah guess twice.


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

was today necessary


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> was today necessary



what?


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> what?



first day of school lol but we're sitting in the same classroom all day not doing anything important


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> first day of school lol but we're sitting in the same classroom all day not doing anything important



lel,i get back to school until august 24th


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> lel,i get back to school until august 24th



luckyyyyy my summer was too short


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> luckyyyyy my summer was too short



when started?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

i think i start either 31st august or first days of september it's diff tbh and we never get the schedule until last minute tf


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> when started?



June 12 I think?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> i think i start either 31st august or first days of september it's diff tbh and we never get the schedule until last minute tf



I used to start in the middle of September but then I moved but we ended school later


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> June 12 I think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


bruh,mah summer started at july 14


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> bruh,mah summer started at july 14



woah wth i've never had school in july


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah uni usually ends in april or june depending on what classes you take and it usually doesnt start until september so yeah


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2015)

well then


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2015)

It's my last night at the house before moving into the new apartment and I'm pretty excited! One of the doggies is sleeping in my bed one last time. 

I'll miss the dogs and seeing my parents, but I need to be back at college already!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's my last night at the house before moving into the new apartment and I'm pretty excited! One of the doggies is sleeping in my bed one last time.
> 
> I'll miss the dogs and seeing my parents, but I need to be back at college already!!



Hope everything goes well good for u!  and ur wifi too :b


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Hope everything goes well good for u!  and ur wifi too :b



This most likely means going back to bad wifi for me  and thank you my love!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah uni usually ends in april or june depending on what classes you take and it usually doesnt start until september so yeah



mine ended in may and starts in a week. wish i got back in september.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> This most likely means going back to bad wifi for me  and thank you my love!!



awww 
But don't worry! i hope mostly good things comes to u


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been pretty bored and lonely lately.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 14, 2015)

Going on vacation at like the last moment lol. I have orientation for school four days after.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

My mouth hurts from my braces.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

i want lotsa junk food and stuff meow


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want lotsa junk food and stuff meow



Mom:EAT SOMETHING HEALTHY!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

mom: go buy beer

lol


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

My guinea pig needs to lose weight


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

but.. i wanna play that with you :_:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2015)

I came back from grocery shopping and some lady that doesn't really speak English is cleaning my floors and bathroom. I want to tell her how much I appreciate it but I'm not sure what language she speaks...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

I want to go to Iceland.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I want to go to Iceland.



Same.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2015)

What's it going to take for you to never touch me ever again


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I want to go to Iceland.



I too want to go to Iceland since it's the most safest country in the world​


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 15, 2015)

I got my senior portraits taken today. The photographer kept saying she was gonna move something or that I had to move "just a smidge".


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 15, 2015)

Spoiler: rant



I only realized I f***ed up the picture I drew AFTER I posted it, and I don't even want to go to the trouble of fixing it now. People on dA ignore me anyway, it's not like it'd make a difference.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I too want to go to Iceland since it's the most safest country in the world​



I feel bad for those that think Greenland is really Iceland and vice versa.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 16, 2015)

I wish I was at D23 Expo.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

Is it bad that I want to save my tattoo peelings?
 >.>
 <.<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2015)

I met my new roommates today and we already get along well and that makes me pretty happy. Now if the complex could come fix a bunch of our apartment's problems, that would be gucci


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I feel bad for those that think Greenland is really Iceland and vice versa.



Not worse than Sweden/Switzerland *cough*

also why do we get so much bugs here >>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 16, 2015)

Starting to feel a little better, but I need to talk to her. I hope it's not too much longer before she contacts me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Firstly, I want to say I love this thread. 

Secondly, every time a "friend" of mine talks smack about one of their friends behind their back, it makes me think: Is this what you do behind my back, too?

Thirdly, I would really like some pancakes with lime and sugar right now...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

why is period pads so goddamn expensive ? o


----------



## Mariah (Aug 17, 2015)

What is with people on Tumblr openly admitting they're a pedophile?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What is with people on Tumblr openly admitting they're a pedophile?



They do that a lot to get views (and then views = ads = $$$) on their blogs coz tumblr ppl will report them or look at their blog for drama. Or they are forced to admit it when theyre backed into a corner with evidence


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What is with people on Tumblr openly admitting they're a pedophile?



That's not horrifying at all...


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

it's fun being an attention whore


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

I wish people kept their promises.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

i am pretty sure I'm super human, because my bones dont break, pain doesn't phase me unless it's really bad, and I heal way too fast... 
>.>
<.<

ALIENS


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's not horrifying at all...



Exactly lol....

Also ugh I want candy so bad but my teeth are getting meh so no bruh


----------



## duckvely (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm so happy it works


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2015)

I wish that Jeremy and Prof Gallows would get the **** off of "the last 10 visitors" on my profile. They've been there for months, now. Disappear already.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

I wonder if it was something I did, 
Or was it something I didn't do..?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I wish that Jeremy and Prof Gallows would get the **** off of "the last 10 visitors" on my profile. They've been there for months, now. Disappear already.



lol I have that too, but with Jer and Jas0n. Doesn't really bother me. 

I slept so much today, there's no way I'll be able to sleep well tonight.....


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't wait for the contest to end


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm probably going to end up deleting my Instagram again but let's see how this goes


----------



## Buggy (Aug 17, 2015)

Almost everyone I see on the Internet is either extremely hypocritical, dumb, or draws wonderful art that I am jealous of. Not you guys, though, except the last one. ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Almost everyone I see on the Internet is either extremely hypocritical, dumb, or draws wonderful art that I am jealous of. Not you guys, though, except the last one. ;w;



For me, people are either: Cold-hearted until you know them well enough, complete jerkfaces, or produces art that makes me want to rip my eyeballs out out of envy. XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

streaming if anyone is interested https://join.me/591-408-266


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2015)

Ace Attorney is such a wacky game

And by that I mean not only silly but also breaks its own rules and defies logic at times, making coming to certain conclusions really annoying


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

Had a nice long talk with a close friend of mine. Nice to know I'm not the only one feeling this way.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 21, 2015)

Online classes are so f***ing boring.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Aug 21, 2015)

I haven't been to this site in a while.

Also, there's school coming up and that makes me sad because summer's almost over.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

my eye keeps twitching and its annoying


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 21, 2015)

Even though I'm a graduate student, I apparently still look like I'm a first year college student lmao. I'll look like a 17 year old forever.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Even though I'm a graduate student, I apparently still look like I'm a first year college student lmao. I'll look like a 17 year old forever.



Tell me about it. The only things that gives away my real age is probably that I'm pretty tall.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 21, 2015)

I miss it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, dude I had no idea about these things..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 21, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> lol I have that too, but with Jer and Jas0n. Doesn't really bother me.
> 
> I slept so much today, there's no way I'll be able to sleep well tonight.....



jason just wants to bang u. maybe jer too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> jason just wants to bang u. maybe jer too.


nah jas0n is just snoop dogg and tina and me are his girls


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> nah jas0n is just snoop dogg and tina and me are his girls



yeeeee,Jas0n X Moko X Jer


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

with unicorn roleplay. lol.

oh and anyways go suck dids I am 23

i can do whatever i want and if that does not suit you you are free to kick me out


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> with unicorn roleplay. lol.
> 
> oh and anyways go suck dids I am 23
> 
> i can do whatever i want and if that does not suit you you are free to kick me out



ur annoying mom again?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ur annoying mom again?



U don't say

like

if our moms met we're gonna jav a baja blast


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 21, 2015)

i was thinking about that movie anne hathaway was in where she had to obey every command (ella enchanted?)

just like how it would have sucked if that took place like modern day with the internet :/

"kys"


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Anne Hathaway is cray.. she is too aware of how she looks lol, or people around her are.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 21, 2015)

I wish school would start I'm so bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Me too.  but eh I have some other things to look forward to I'm not gonna post here for... reasons.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 21, 2015)

Thought of a random game idea where someone posts a gif and the next person adds a noise to it. Too lazy to make it though since I've got 3 other game threads I'm behind on.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

Goats shouldn't make cheese


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

why isn't the school updating my picture


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2015)

I need to eat something but the fridge is far away from my room


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 21, 2015)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW MAY I BEE OF SEEEEERRRRRRVIIIIICE, EEMPEROR SPIIIIIINE!?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

I need to go to bed but I'm obsessed

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's 3:55am


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I need to go to bed but I'm obsessed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's 3:55am



4:58 am here!! c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

holy crap the browser keeps crashing stahp


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2015)

So many teams all of a sudden lol not sure if I actually want to join one or what


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2015)

i notice myself becoming more mature and it scares me


----------



## mintellect (Aug 22, 2015)

Why is John Cena a meme?
Who is John Cena anyway?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> 4:58 am here!! c:



7:48 am here TT ˘ TT


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

1:19 AM here!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

riummi said:


> i notice myself becoming more mature and it scares me



I feel you, but as long as I stay around people I feel comfortable with I feel alright with it since they are on the same or higher levels.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooookay accidentally clicking the "Mark Forums Read" button was a pretty big mistake I can't undo.......... Poop


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Ooookay accidentally clicking the "Mark Forums Read" button was a pretty big mistake I can't undo.......... Poop



I hate when I do that lol.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm starting to grow a beard and my mustache seems thicker...
I'm only 15, and this scares me greatly.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm starting to grow a beard and my mustache seems thicker...
> I'm only 15, and this scares me greatly.



Lol, reading this makes me feel good to be a girl


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

vanilla ice cream is so good I'm crying


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Lol, reading this makes me feel good to be a girl



Remember the *cough* red?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Remember the *cough* red?



I'm a girl and I don't have to deal with said cough red
Because I'm in a male body...
;w;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I'm a girl and I don't have to deal with said cough red
> Because I'm in a male body...
> ;w;



Wot ._.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Anywho...
I like this usertitle but I'm not sure ;w;


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Remember the *cough* red?



"Cough red", just say _period_ if you're talking about it, holy crap.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> "Cough red", just say _period_ if you're talking about it, holy crap.



lel,just wanted to give a hint XP


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

Jetix said:


> lel,just wanted to give a hint XP



There's no reason to not just say what you're trying to say, though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hate when I do that lol.



In all my 4 years on this site, today was my first time doing it. 

What have I been doing with my life for 4 years


----------



## kittysan (Aug 22, 2015)

Does my cat want me dead?


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 22, 2015)

wooowww i still ship touken a lot


----------



## KatTayle (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a dream that I was playing a real-life version of Happy Home designer and I absolutely sucked at it. It took 30 minutes to customize the furniture just like it did in new leaf and it was hard to move everything around


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

why do I keep forgetting my own name..


----------



## Mariah (Aug 23, 2015)

I forgot VMK was still a thing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

A drunk lady and her boyfriend came up to get a card and she started like going off about my ****, cause they're big, she was like "Wow, I bet everyone just says how great your boobs are all the time!" and I was like.. "uh yeah..." and she just kept going like "No seriously, wow, those are amazing." and asked me if I was a mom, and then a hispanic man came up who didn't speak english and the drunk lady was trying to use her very limited spanish skills to tell him she'll take him dog so he could gamble cause dogs aren't allowed in the casino, and she was going to straight up take his dog, thankfully someone who was bilingual happened by and helped them tell him he had to go or put his dog in the car. It was freaking hilarious though. The drunk lady was adding "-o" to everything...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Dude.. you are so random xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 23, 2015)

um....


leaving this site is not a bad idea


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm starting college tomorrow and I'm very uneasy. Luckily my girlfriend is attending the same college. But I'm still terrified about all of the change.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

k..k.. kuso .-.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 23, 2015)

it is kind of awkward we I keep seeing my name everywhere on the forums...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

A tiny bird can happily eat from the ground, standing between a bull and a big cow, but as soon as a human takes a step towards it, it flies away. Birds are born with an innate fear of humans.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Poptarts are better frozen.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 23, 2015)

today wasn't very good. I need a break


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2015)

lmao that shs thread was amazing. i can't believe people got mad at that girl for being curious.

also i'm watching fear the walking dead rn and it's really disappointing so far. lots of boring dialogue and unlikable characters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2015)

My 11:11 wish was to be somewhere else


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

so glad i got new contacts in time


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm so bored right now that I don't even know why I'm bored


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

self loathing quotes. I love them so much because of how much I relate


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

why the hell do i need to be sick now i feel so bad  in both contexts


----------



## Mink (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm so bored I'm refreshing the forums every 10 seconds and I need to go sleep ;^; why do i do this to myself


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Mink said:


> I'm so bored I'm refreshing the forums every 10 seconds and I need to go sleep ;^; why do i do this to myself



me too but i cant sleep cause every time i lay down it feels im gonna throw up my body p much


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2015)

The little green dot that appears next to people's username when they're online has recently been replaced with Yoshi (Aithycou's avi) and I think this is a permanent change that needs to be made around here. 



Spoiler: evidence



I whited out text in case people didn't want their posts shown here. Just to be safe.


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The little green dot that appears next to people's username when they're online has recently been replaced with Yoshi (Aithycou's avi) and I think this is a permanent change that needs to be made around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White-lie Yoshi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

lol i want that online yoshi rofl


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol i want that online yoshi rofl









Yoshi has granted your wish! Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL thanks


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2015)

I was inspired by some nice anon on a certain blog to return to this place <3 c:


okay I only returned to spite them


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 26, 2015)

I wanna share some cinnabon delights with RedTropicalFish


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 26, 2015)

What am I doing here?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I was inspired by some nice anon on TBT confession blog to return to this place <3 c:



be careful of discussing that...

anyways great film yesterday i wanna rewatch it damn


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2015)

oh right forgot that mentioning that blog on here is a big No-No lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> oh right forgot that mentioning that blog on here lol



yeah lol just warning ya so you dont get real warnings for it they can be a bit harsh on that if you mention it too frequently

anyways.. umm ugh im sleepy af but worth it .. lel


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2015)

wow looking back at some of the comments I've made last year, so embarrasing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

i feel ya lol ^

words of wisdom: if you go into thrift stores, buy what you want and dont wait weeks it will be gone


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

woomy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

i might be a bit dumb here but it's for both's best


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't know if I should go work out today... I'm supposed to but my bed says no


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm very embarrassed by things I've said today. but even if I went back in time I'd probably say them anyway? guess I should stop being so self conscious sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I'm very embarrassed by thing I've said today. but even if I went back in time I'd probably say then anyway? guess I should stop being so self conscious sometimes



me too ugh.

and ugh i need to tell them this cause.. i dont want 2012 again, i really dont


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> me too ugh.
> 
> and ugh i need to tell them this cause.. i dont want 2012 again, i really dont



in my case,i dont want 2014 again,lots of sadness,disappointments,fights,brokes...ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> in my case,i dont want 2014 again,lots of sadness,disappointments,fights,brokes...ugh



uggh yeah i feel ya. but how it is after that it's up to us but ya gotta tell them


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> uggh yeah i feel ya. but how it is after that it's up to us but ya gotta tell them



yeah,i even started 2015 a lil bad thanks to my mom,and in february,when my crush of all my life,prefered a guy who just treated her like sh!t,over me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2015)

Sigh...people at my school keep saying bad words, bullying, and talk behind people's backs. It's starting to stress me out.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Sigh...people at my school keep saying bad words, bullying, and talk behind people's backs. It's starting to stress me out.



Too bad that thing is never going to end


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> yeah,i even started 2015 a lil bad thanks to my mom,and in february,when my crush of all my life,prefered a guy who just treated her like sh!t,over me



well thing is i like this guy, he makes me feel relaxed but we have a history that goes back too much and i don't want it again.


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

what am i supposed to reply to this


----------



## duckvely (Aug 26, 2015)

why did I have to get a new schedule


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Too bad that thing is never going to end



Yeah, that's just life.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah, that's just life.



life is an ass


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2015)

I can never find someone decent to be around with or even talk too
Maybe my standards are too high but even as an older individual why do I continually make the mistake of expecting intelligent conversations on sites where I might very well be talking to 13-year-olds?
I'm like a weirdo magnet.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2015)

*Addicted to The Last Of Us*

Never thought I`d have so much fun strangling people. I just can`t stop. When in line at the pharmacy I feel tendencies to strangle the person in front of me. Normally in only felt tendencies to strangle the people working there....


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 26, 2015)

3:46 AM at the moment. #YOLO


Ok. I'm off to bed. ._.


----------



## tumut (Aug 26, 2015)

I hope this "Team (insert collectible here)" trend dies out soon.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> life is an ass



This right here pretty much sums up my life today.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 27, 2015)

I like how there are people on here who can handle a debate maturely. Being able to state and listen to both sides calmly make it enjoyable.


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not cool ._. 
there I said it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> This right here pretty much sums up my life today.



it does :/


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

so glad its friday tomorrow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> so glad its friday tomorrow



Me too. Sigh...Chow is in boxes today, and I don't want him to go...


----------



## Mariah (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm so jealous of people with parents that actually cook meals and not just microwave frozen things.


----------



## mayorzoella (Aug 28, 2015)

Do fish know they are wet?


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

Am I getting sleep tonight

also the senior package is $400 rip wallet


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

1. I need to pee.
2. I get to sleep in tomorrow ^_^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 28, 2015)

My one friend bought me Dead Realm after I told her I was only $5 off from getting it. That was so nice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2015)

I guess we could work it out, but if it's gonna be anything like last time, no.


----------



## tumut (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm so glad I never joined any forums when I was 11.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 28, 2015)

Aaaand that's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 28, 2015)

survived first week of college, but dying inside already


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

I think a dead person should be referred to as a "human been" instead of human being.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Before anything else, I should probably learn how to be empty-minded.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Im at my boyfriends house while him and his family are at work...
alrighty then.


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

hopefully i can drive later


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

So I'm in the shower right now and I thought about this.

If you offer someone a penny for their thoughts, and they offer their two cents, that's a 100% return on investment.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 29, 2015)

mmmmmm warm cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Rahkri is tomorrow


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

I was in a totally grumpy mood and then I walked outside and it was all cool and misty, and the clouds with the moon shining on them looked amazing, and it charged me and now I feel like a big lovey ball of happiness! Honestly the moon is my best friend and closest lover and I can't get enough of him. I could bask in him for years...
(Sorry, being a weird witch and I really don't care...)


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 29, 2015)

i can't believe my homework assignment for advanced statistics is basically writing a 2 page paper


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2015)

If you have something to say, then just say it ffs


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> If you have something to say, then just say it ffs



Guy:Hey,i need to tell u something
Me:What
Guy:Well...no,ur going to get angry
THEN WHY DID U CALL ME?!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

If for my birthday...

The sky turns blood red and a ring of fire forms around my neighborhood and then an earthquake happens right in front of my house and Satan just pops up and wishes me a Merry Buttday, I think I'd be pretty happy and say it would be the best birthday present ever.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Guy:Hey,i need to tell u something
> Me:What
> Guy:Well...no,ur going to get angry
> THEN WHY DID U CALL ME?!



Hate when that happens. :U


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Hate when that happens. :U



And worse
Me:C'mon,tell me
Guy:No,u are going to get angry
AND I WILL GET ANGRIER IF U DON'T TELL ME >:U


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2015)

--


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> it would be nice if it was autumn or winter soon it's dark enough outside to think it is but not nearly cold or wet enough ):



plz september
*** now! >.<


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2015)

i was watching a playthrough of until dawn and i recognized one of the characters as grant ward from agents of shield idk why that excited me

it's like when you see an actor from another movie while watching a movie and remembering which movie you seem them from ya feel??


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 30, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i was watching a playthrough of until dawn and i recognized one of the characters as grant ward from agents of shield idk why that excited me
> 
> it's like when you see an actor from another movie while watching a movie and remembering which movie you seem them from ya feel??



Your username looks a awkwardly a lot like mine. Worst: Your account is older


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

****ing hate math


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Your username looks a awkwardly a lot like mine. Worst: Your account is older



i am the alpha


----------



## boujee (Aug 30, 2015)

I would love to have a toyhouse invite code tbh


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

Some people...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 30, 2015)

1am on sunday and making homework TT - TT


----------



## JessSux (Aug 30, 2015)

I can't say that.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 30, 2015)

I've made one out of many MLP dolls depicting the Runaway Guys as ponies... as depicted by TWO different people: Myself and JuicyJuiceHypotenuse!

And it's NOT a collab! I tried to emulate JJH's style as accurately as possible!


----------



## Esphas (Aug 30, 2015)

knowing me is such a privilege


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2015)

i can do a great crocker from fairy god parents impression


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 30, 2015)

Creepy AlfredBath has made their way online


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 30, 2015)

And now...its 4am and AGAIN im got awake by some reason


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

i need to return this box and switch to a different shade


----------



## Mariah (Aug 31, 2015)

I wish I knew about the Museum of Death two years ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Creepy AlfredBath has made their way online



who the hell are they anyways

like


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 31, 2015)

TFW your fave co-worker decided to just come and chill with out talking about scary movies for a minute even though his job is in a different department. <3


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

i haven't done any of the reading for this class since school started i'm so screwed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

yay for discovering old fave songs...


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a "liked post" alert but it expired and now I'm never gonna know which of my posts was liked and by whom


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm so hungry I could eat myself


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Please.. just freaking please don't


----------



## cutie34 (Aug 31, 2015)

testing out my signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

who sees there signatures  or do u just have a URL????


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

it's url for me.

use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 around the url and make sure it's valid.


----------



## cutie34 (Aug 31, 2015)

er hello


----------



## Mao (Aug 31, 2015)

it's jeon jungkook's birthday does anyone know him


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

still url but that is not an image lol

no i dont


----------



## Mao (Aug 31, 2015)

he's in a kpop band called BTS and he's super cute lol or i think anyway



Spoiler: this is him xD


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

my life is feeling increasingly boring and bland


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

LET THE SUNSHINE IN LET THE SUNSHINE IN


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 31, 2015)

Already looking forward to the three day weekend.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2015)

....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

lol sounds like a blast

also why mom whyyyyy agh please.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 1, 2015)

Is TBT Confessions really behind by two months?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Is TBT Confessions really behind by two months?



We're not allowed to discuss it lol.. Also who cares.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> We're not allowed to discuss it lol.. Also who cares.



Me. I care. That's why I just posted that.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Me. I care. That's why I just posted that.



*shrugs* have fun.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

If whoever smelt it dealt it is true, police dogs should go to prison.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Dilute said:


> If whoever smelt it dealt it is true, police dogs should go to prison.



lol 

also hmm how to best kill a few hours...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol



I just thought of it while in the shower, i think it makes sense dont you think?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

It does that's why I wrote lol xD


----------



## milkday (Sep 1, 2015)

*it's almost my birthday and i can't wait bc i'm probably getting a laptop, the hhd preorder bundle, and i could be going to the city with my best friends and sister. the only problem is i have to suffer through a month of school to get to my birthday ;-;*


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> *it's almost my birthday and i can't wait bc i'm probably getting a laptop, the hhd preorder bundle, and i could be going to the city with my best friends and sister. the only problem is i have to suffer through a month of school to get to my birthday ;-;*



Look on the bright side, at least you'll have fun~


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

to eat my leftover or not to eat my leftover sausages that is the question

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> lol
> 
> also hmm how to best kill a few hours...



play cards against humanity


----------



## tumut (Sep 1, 2015)

It feels good to have money for once in my life.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

I want to learn how to draw, but I don't know if I can stick with it.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want to learn how to draw, but I don't know if I can stick with it.



Start off with drawing objects.
When I first drew something comprehensible, I made weapons and eventually changed my stick figures to look like they're wearing clothes and armor.


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

can't believe i won haa


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm late to do everything damnit


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

Labor day weekend is so close I can just taste it...







- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Start off with drawing objects.
> When I first drew something comprehensible, I made weapons and eventually changed my stick figures to look like they're wearing clothes and armor.



My main concern is I can't draw anything without references. I want to be able to just reference off of something without copying too much of it.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

ew I wanted to shoo this fly away but accidentally squashed it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Labor day weekend is so close I can just taste it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trying examining something for about 10 minutes and focus on the main parts.
Then draw without ever pulling it up, that's one of the ways I do it.


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2015)

why were locker rooms ever thought of


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

woah its not even midnight yet and i finished my homework already


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2015)

grats. whenever i'm on homework i usually feel like that kermit gif banging the typing machine lol

also i swear if you call today im gonna kick you.. hard.


----------



## boujee (Sep 2, 2015)

"Wanna buy some nipples" is just the best tag


----------



## matt (Sep 2, 2015)

Gaviscon double action
What a feeling


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)

How Can Mirrors Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real
 dEEp**** deEp **** thats ✔ some dEep**** rightther right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self  i say so  thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus:right thereᵉ) mmmmm


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

oh gosh I forgot what I was trying to google ;u;


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

school tomorrow ;~; also my friend's nightcore obsession is infecting me


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> school tomorrow ;~; also my friend's nightcore obsession is infecting me



Who even listens to nightcore anymore? I thought that was over??? People still listen to it??? whY


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2015)

I love 7 guys who don't even know I exist otl


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

I would say I don't listen to nightcore but the fall out boy ones on an official channel are neat. My friend is a complete cat ear wearing a weeb tho :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 2, 2015)

To revive or to not revive the Photoshopping avatar thread...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 2, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Who even listens to nightcore anymore? I thought that was over??? People still listen to it??? whY



Me.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 2, 2015)

Who thought clowns were a good idea


----------



## tumut (Sep 2, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Who even listens to nightcore anymore? I thought that was over??? People still listen to it??? whY


Nightcore is awful. Literally just sped up pop/rock music with an anime image attached.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toffee Pop said:


> Who thought clowns were a good idea


Clowns are hot.


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with most nightcore being rubbish buuuut I found a real gem of a song amongst trillions of awful awful ones


----------



## crazymrmario (Sep 2, 2015)

geez who is nightcore it sounds like they suck


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

to buy or not to buy $400 worth of senior gear + activites..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

crazymrmario said:


> geez who is nightcore it sounds like they suck



it's a music genre but yes it sucks unless you are into kawaii dance music lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> "Wanna buy some nipples" is just the best tag



roflmao yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Selfies taken by short people should be called elfies


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

lol xD

also terraria y u bish i want that worm


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

lol i feel ya i try not to eat too much sugar but sometimes it goes with it i guess.

also ugh this day is so slow damnit


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 3, 2015)

i miss when we were able to buy game codes ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i miss when we were able to buy game codes ugh



not me. rofl. im glad they changed it.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

Regret of updating my ds and now I can't get pokemon


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

I still have my old used UGCs.
Man, I wish they were still in stock.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

Considering if I should buy Meloetta on Ebay for two bucks


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 3, 2015)

tali-zorah-vas-nerd said:


> Considering if I should buy Meloetta on Ebay for two bucks



Nah, not worth it


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

i could give u my meloetta tbh even tho it has bad stats


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2015)

When people reply to me on threads its makes me super nervous, I don't even know why

if you reply to this you're not funny so pls don't


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Mao said:


> When people reply to me on threads its makes me super nervous, I don't even know why
> 
> if you reply to this you're not funny so pls don't



well, think before you write aye?

also hnnng damn this film... it stabbed my heart.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 3, 2015)

Omg I can't believe how lucky I got. I went to purchase a Steam card today to buy Chivalry: Medieval Warfare and the game suddenly became on sale for an insanely good price. It was 80% off for the game and the 4-pack which was $75 before and is only $15 now. So now I can send 3 copies to friends yay!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Omg I can't believe how lucky I got. I went to purchase a Steam card today to buy Chivalry: Medieval Warfare and the game suddenly became on sale for an insanely good price. It was 80% off for the game and the 4-pack which was $75 before and is only $15 now. So now I can send 3 copies to friends yay!



Can I be one of the friends pls

Just kidding haha. Have fun :')


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Omg I can't believe how lucky I got. I went to purchase a Steam card today to buy Chivalry: Medieval Warfare and the game suddenly became on sale for an insanely good price. It was 80% off for the game and the 4-pack which was $75 before and is only $15 now. So now I can send 3 copies to friends yay!


congrats  yeah i saw it was on sale.. reminds me i still need to get grisaia ...


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm very hungry but I need to start making dinner in 37 minutes anyway so there's no point in eating yet!


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 3, 2015)

I wanna have street lamps in my town but I also don't like how they look anymore


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

There too much goibg on in mah life right now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 3, 2015)

I dont know why,but suddenly i wake up at 4am


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I dont know why,but suddenly i wake up at 4am



I wake up at 5am
That's when my mom wakes to go to work and she makes a lotta noise


----------



## Mariah (Sep 4, 2015)

This is the most Tumblr-ish thing I've ever read.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> There too much goibg on in mah life right now.



same

why can i just be at peace some time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> This is the most Tumblr-ish thing I've ever read.



lol.. i laughed too hard at this.

seriously i respect people for what they are but you don't really need to write 56 pages on tumblr about how special you are really.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

Wanting it to be winter so I can play Mario and Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Winter Olympic Games. I kind of made it a tradition to play the Mario and Sonic olympics during their according seasons and playing the newest one around winter feels really good.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

that combo was bad 

ew


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 4, 2015)

What did the person having the first ever period think was happening

Probably that they were dying


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Shower thoughts: How did they do it and how did it felt when fapping was first discovered?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Shower thoughts: How did they do it and how did it felt when fapping was first discovered?



"i've got life mother"


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> "i've got life mother"



I'm sure they were first grotesque at what they were doing to themselves though.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

well who knows

personally i enjoy it :]


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

wow school was so boring what was the point of going on friday. at least it's the weekend now  i have made a decision to give up on all grammar because i feel like i either talk liek dis and omggg i sound liek a 5 yr old liek wutttt or i use proper punctuation and better words. there's no in-between for me


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Mao said:


> wow school was so boring what was the point of going on friday. at least it's the weekend now  i have made a decision to give up on all grammar because i feel like i either talk liek dis and omggg i sound liek a 5 yr old liek wutttt or i use proper punctuation and better words. there's no in-between for me



There's nothing wrong with using punctuation and better words, it makes you look smarter and more sophisticated! c:


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> There's nothing wrong with using punctuation and better words, it makes you look smarter and more sophisticated! c:



yep i agree lol. i have auto capitalization + correction turned off my phone but if im not on my phone then i won't specially go and change it. maybe i'll use a mixture because when you use all lowercase letters and bad grammar people tend to think that you're young and their views of you might even change


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Mao said:


> yep i agree lol. i have auto capitalization + correction turned off my phone but if im not on my phone then i won't specially go and change it. maybe i'll use a mixture because when you use all lowercase letters and bad grammar people tend to think that you're young and their views of you might even change



Well it's typical for younger folks to type without punctuation of capitalization, but that doesn't mean they're rude or naive. But ya, a mixture is ideal for idle chatter~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

I try to write somewhat serious unless I'm obviously messing around with someone. Sometimes the grammar and spelling fails but, well, English is my 2nd language after all.


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

i'll use a mixture of both proper grammar and improper because it was kinda an impulsive decision lol. thank you for replying btw, idk why i always feel awkward when no one replies. Moko, if you don't mind me asking, what is your 1st language? i've seen some of your posts and your english seems really good ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm from Sweden, so Swedish is my mother tongue/1st language  I do practice my English a lot by writing essays, on forums or just try and speaking when I get the chance though


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 4, 2015)

I only really tlk leik dis when I'm joking about something.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> I only really tlk leik dis when I'm joking about something.



Yeah, me too. Sometimes when I chat on Skype or Steam I obviously don't write overly proper all the time since people would probably wonder what the frick I was doing, lol.


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> I'm from Sweden, so Swedish is my mother tongue/1st language  I do practice my English a lot by writing essays, on forums or just try and speaking when I get the chance though



ooh that's cool  i wish i had the patience to learn another language. i am learning french atm but it's at school so my french is very limited... learn spanish as well but that was for a very short time period. i might pick it up again, if i can be bothered 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i actually used to talk like that when i emailed (yes, emailed) my friends, not even as a joke. not quite sure what i was thinking but oh well


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

I liked learning new languages, a bit slow these days though  I know a bit of German as well, although I don't speak it too well nowadays; I'm better at understanding and reading it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

I barely know any languages, even English soooo :')


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

why the heck would you start a club and not plan on doing anything


----------



## Raineir (Sep 4, 2015)

It feels like I was punched in the eye


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Are there any Filipino members around here?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

I think there are a few, that would be cool if we had more

yes i like some manila sound/opm stuff from the 60s-80s no h8


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> I think there are a few, that would be cool if we had more
> 
> yes i like some manila sound/opm stuff from the 60s-80s no h8



:O are you one?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

No, I'm Swedish... I just like some old Filipino music cause I'm a dork :B


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

I know some swear words :3


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

it takes me years to find this because all i post in are threads like general discussion, what's bothering you and some random ones. yay it's saturday tomorrow ;u;


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Long weekend though! Perfect time to relax~


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

also, frozen grapes and chocolate is delicious. just make sure the grapes are sweet thanks jamie oliver


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

grapes are yuck mostly

especially grape fanta

also anyone here into like 60s-70s psychedelic rock?


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

i only like black grapes first world problems ik and i haven't tried nor seen grape fanta. i've tried apple and sour cherry though. tastes like this red cough medicine i used to eat. 

and nope, don't think so at least


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

grape fanta taste like crap literally got it for free from some game store so yeah lol.

aw


----------



## milkday (Sep 4, 2015)

uriri said:


> I know some swear words :3




What _ is_ your sig?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)

nnngggg I want to go back to my old Nickname "Kay" (given to me by an old friend) but everyone here is so used to calling me Nebu

The Nickname comes from my actual Name Katie and my friend shortened to Kay and soon all my other friends called me that so the nickname eventually stuck ​


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 4, 2015)

how the hell do you draw something from a high angle


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 4, 2015)

My village is named Nirvana and I have Curt living there since the very first day. Do you people know how freaking poetic that is?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

My OTP henry x lissa got married AAAAAAAA


----------



## tumut (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> My OTP henry x lissa got married AAAAAAAA


Henry x Cherche is superior.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Henry x Cherche is superior.



Pls I have not used Cherche once ;(


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 4, 2015)

I love singing rap lyrics in an operatic voice.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Why do certain feelings never wash away?
That's not always a bad thing, by no means.
But it just feels weird to hold onto something so impossible.


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

why do i have to spend $25 to order something


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> why do i have to spend $25 to order something



Becuase they want more money of you,simple!


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Becuase they want more money of you,simple!



uggh I just need one thing!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> uggh I just need one thing!



Doesnt matter!,meanwhile they have more of u,the better will be!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Sep 5, 2015)

Some days i tell myself "Why cant i hold RedTropicalFish in a big hug right now"
It'll happen soon, i know it will


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 5, 2015)

tittered


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 5, 2015)

My bby boy is pretending like a good boy...psssst...


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2015)

why am i alive
why was i born
why did i join tbt
jk


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)

tyler is trash but he speaks from my soul


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

The username above me is like a shipname of me and someone else :3


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)

it's literally just my name lol
that's cute tho


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm still gonna fictitiously think its a shipname XD lol


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)

as long as it's a cute ship :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

Really wish that everything was cheap and easy but like just sucks nardledangers. =[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

When something happens that's potentially exciting but you miss it because you left the desk for literally not even 5 minutes...

----

And now they're wheeling in a stretcher....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

I kind of wanna gtfo out of here for a while cause everything is so messed up smh


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

I wish I weren't so selfish but I just can not share my fries with my boyfriend.


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2015)

apparently it's actually possible to "worry yourself sick" please kill my whole ass


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> apparently it's actually possible to "worry yourself sick" please kill my whole ass



yeah there is :c it sucks so bad...


----------



## Mao (Sep 5, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> I wish I weren't so selfish but I just can not share my fries with my boyfriend.



same here. just kidding what boyfriend


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

I really wish there was a good Japanese market near where I live, because literally everything I get in my Japanese snack crate is so amazing. Even their potato chips are better! Seaweed flavor? Tastes like Miso Soup and is amazing! And I tried REAL Japanese rice crackers, not pretend American version, and OMFG so many better flavors, not just wasabi and soysauce but like a bunch of flavors! And their candies are not only better tasting, but the packaging is clever and way cuter! Just seriously, give me all the Japanese food ever!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

I just want fancy food all day. But I'm poor.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really wish there was a good Japanese market near where I live, because literally everything I get in my Japanese snack crate is so amazing. Even their potato chips are better! Seaweed flavor? Tastes like Miso Soup and is amazing! And I tried REAL Japanese rice crackers, not pretend American version, and OMFG so many better flavors, not just wasabi and soysauce but like a bunch of flavors! And their candies are not only better tasting, but the packaging is clever and way cuter! Just seriously, give me all the Japanese food ever!



mhh i want too. dayum dude.

i want sushi but yeah i cant really waste money on that meow


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

I've never had sushi I feel left out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

make sure to have it at a good place even if it's a bit pricey it's soooo goooddd..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I've never had sushi I feel left out



Seriously, it's so good, never believe the nay-sayers who are all like "ew it's raw fish- yadda-yadda.." It is so good and amazing, like if I could afford sushi everyday I would eat it and give up ever having babies.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 5, 2015)

im listenin to the first podcast why does justin's voice remind me of jesse eisenberg's 
oh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

^me too. not that i want babies but yeah yeah i'd def. eat it everyday cause fish is healthy. however the rice might be a bit troubling though cause it's **** up my metabolism and poop lol


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I've never had sushi I feel left out



I've never had it either ^^ -high fives-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

MOTT THE HOOPLE IS AWESOME K


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

I'M BACK, *****! xD


----------



## milkday (Sep 5, 2015)

I've got no idea what to do with Team birthstone bc everyone now hates teams with an irrational passion and I want to start a raffle but we need donations


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'M BACK, *****! xD



Hello there


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Hello there



Howdy. I hope you have a fantastic day! ^_^


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Howdy. I hope you have a fantastic day! ^_^



Awe thanks, you too! ^^


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Howdy. I hope you have a fantastic day! ^_^



hey! where have you been?!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> hey! where have you been?!



I got banned, then my ban got extended, because of my sister.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I got banned, then my ban got extended, because of my sister.



welcome back ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> welcome back ^^



Thanks! ^-^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2015)

If there was a way to somehow turn off having dreams when I sleep, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)

y did i ruin my collection SMH


----------



## Raineir (Sep 5, 2015)

McDonalds breakfast don't taste too good...


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Raineir said:


> McDonalds breakfast don't taste too good...



Yeah, I don't like it that much.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

But.....McDonalds..
Nah, I totally agree. I'd rather have pizza but that isn't considered a breakfast meal


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)

im so bored rn


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

dulcet said:


> im so bored rn



sameee


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Princess Babalabashabalabadingdong.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Prince Habalandhds ajdabcsdvcjsbd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Bro....bro....Do you even Suite Life, bro?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Princess Babalabashabalabadingdong.



That episode was so funny when it first came out. I'm sure it still is, I just haven't seen it in a long time


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Bro....bro....Do you even Suite Life, bro?



Like Zack and Cody?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Like Zack and Cody?



Yes, of course 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> That episode was so funny when it first came out. I'm sure it still is, I just haven't seen it in a long time



I haven't either. It's just one of those things that stick with you xD


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yes, of course
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I never really got into it, and I preferred on Deck.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

I hate when people say they're anti-social without even knowing what it actually means :I 

like no you dimwits antisocial is more then just preferring to be alone if anything you are Asocial *NOT* Antisocial  



> Antisocial behaviour is such that it could hurt the people in the society or have a bad impact on the society. It is harmful and negative behaviour. People who commit murder, rape, steal, hurt animals, exhibit violent behavior, all fall under this category. Basically, they do not feel guilty despite their actions that offending people. They do not have sympathy nor do they respect others. They lack the sense of right or wrong. Their behaviour is committed most often with intent of causing harm to others and in very rare cases it is due to neglect. Since childhood they lack morals that a good human being should possess.
> 
> Asocial behaviour is seen in people lacking confidence while meeting new people or being anxious of rejection. They avoid social meetings to such a great extent because they do not want to give people a chance to accept or reject them. They will generally prefer doing things all alone rather than making new friends or relations. It becomes a burden for them to handle any sort of relationships. They will have very few friends or no close friends at all. Due to such behaviour they are criticized and looked upon as subnormal individuals. Also, they tend to do constructive things than be anxious in social gatherings. In autism, this type of behaviour is noticed because they cannot express their feelings and also lack necessary skills for communication. They like routinistic things and do not make eye contact which makes them asocial. In schizophrenia, many people become asocial and keep imagining themselves as strong and confident people as a way to reduce peer pressure. They have delusions and hallucinations which take them away from other individuals. Asocial people have fear of being humiliated and hence they develop anxiety and restlessness in social engagements. Asocialism can be observed in individuals who are depressed. They lack interest in day to day activities or hobbies which once gave them immense happiness.
> 
> Read more: Difference between anti-social and asocial | Difference Between | Difference between anti-social vs asocial http://www.differencebetween.net/sc...etween-anti-social-and-asocial/#ixzz3ktfMX6A9



sorry I just get so annoyed when people are like LOL I'M ANTISOCIAL​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I never really got into it, and I preferred on Deck.



Ah, I see. I loved both and watched from the very beginning premiere episode until the finale of On Deck, and I was genuinely sad to see them go. It was a good show to grow up with...that and Boy Meets World, but that's a whole other subject xD


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

i hate driving


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I do too ;-;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> make sure to have it at a good place even if it's a bit pricey it's soooo goooddd..



Those all you can eat sushi places often have terrible products which can really make you sick.
This is really a type of food and restaurant where checking for reviews pays off.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I hate when people say they're anti-social without even knowing what it actually means :I
> 
> like no you dimwits antisocial is more then just preferring to be alone if anything you are Asocial *NOT* Antisocial
> 
> ...



I get that. I always got annoyed when people said I was antisocial, when I have severe social anxiety disorder. They're two completely different things. I hate when people use mental disorders to casually describe people who don't even fit into that mental disorder. It's ****ing frustrating, and even after explaining it, they still don't get it xD I give up on people like that.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I get that. I always got annoyed when people said I was antisocial, when I have severe social anxiety disorder. They're two completely different things. I hate when people use mental disorders to casually describe people who don't even fit into that mental disorder. It's ****ing frustrating, and even after explaining it, they still don't get it xD I give up on people like that.



yeah I too have been described as antisocial :I mainly in school
what I have and what I've been diagnosed with is "avoident personality disorder" but however because I'm so nervous when it comes to talking to others face to face I didn't really have many friends or no friends at all, so I was called Antisocial​


----------



## boujee (Sep 5, 2015)

All these teams


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 5, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> All these teams



but u still don't swing for mine


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> All these teams



Was thinking that earlier XD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

My waifu is not talking to me OvO


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> My waifu is not talking to me OvO



Nebu probably got her.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Nebu probably got her.



we got married yesterday.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> we got married yesterday.



I know, I was in the thread. But a lot can happen in a day. Like, when you weren't looking Nebu could have snatched her up.


----------



## boujee (Sep 5, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> but u still don't swing for mine





Spoiler: oh look















bribe me


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm so sleepy I should go to bed :/


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> we got married yesterday.


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

5 chapters to catch up on...


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 5, 2015)

an avatar size for ants and antman


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

1.5 hours of sleep before work? Maybe.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 6, 2015)

I've been a member here for over 4 years and the Fire Festival is the 2nd event I've participated in on the forums... I say 2nd because I'm not sure the roses on Valentine's Day count as a true event. If they do, then it's my 3rd event!


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Woohoo! @ShinyYoshi

I guess I could get some sleep now but then that will ruin my sleep for tomorrow night. Now I have to figure ways to keep awake for at least 8 hours.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

My neighbours are doing drunk karaoke and they're trying sing songs by the weekend.
I'm not sleeping anytime soon.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Why did Hardy ruin everyone's dreams on the Quick before mods come thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pardon me


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=61847&u2=43093


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=61847&u2=43093



I have been framed


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

lel.

also i wonder if we have glue at home


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 6, 2015)

I really want to just skip right to next month, just skip clear over September. I guess I know what Billy Joel was singing about... it wasn't war, it was this long af month getting in the way of Halloween. X.X


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 6, 2015)

Not sure what to do with my extra copy of Don't Starve Together. If I should just hold onto it for someone or trade it for a game I want.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

I got that Together for free cause I had the original Don't Starve since p much it was released I guess.. so idk xD


----------



## Mao (Sep 6, 2015)

i should sleep but it's not even that late. school starts so early fml


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 6, 2015)

jasa11 looks like the upgraded version of trundle


----------



## boujee (Sep 6, 2015)

Line play is just a gambling app


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

my mom sucks


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

i hate when people own like 5 hammers and a pokeball but never display them


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

too much bamboo..
thanks daniel


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i hate when people own like 5 hammers and a pokeball but never display them



i hate you :////


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Totally not fishing for sympathy buuut my dad's at the hospital rn, super worried about him ))):


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i hate when people own like 5 hammers and a pokeball but never display them



Jacob pls don't bully ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dilute said:


> Totally not fishing for sympathy buuut my dad's at the hospital rn, super worried about him ))):



Whats wrong with him? D:


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)

*eyes the rest of her quesadilla*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

My half asleep mind read the last post wins thread title as "Ian is the worst", and I was so confused XD


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My half asleep mind read the last post wins thread title as "Ian is the worst", and I was so confused XD



Why, is your name Ian?​


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Anime cram session...losing sleep for this is okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Why, is your name Ian?​



No. I was just confused as to why there would be a thread complaining about them being the worst.


----------



## boujee (Sep 7, 2015)

if you're going to delete your account just do it 
what's the point making a goodbye post then later continue staying because they change your mind?
It's all attention seeking.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> if you're going to delete your account just do it
> what's the point making a goodbye post then later continue staying because they change your mind?
> It's all attention seeking.



Honestly I've always thought that if you want to leave, just tell the people you're close to/talk to often. It's not entirely worthy of your own thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> if you're going to delete your account just do it
> what's the point making a goodbye post then later continue staying because they change your mind?
> It's all attention seeking.



yeah those thread are annoying. i understand that you could tell friends if you wanna keep on touch but those attention seekers ech


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 7, 2015)

I really want to find a nice place to let my rats go but I don't know where =[


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

****ing cold >.> seriously the hell


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

UGHUGHUGH. School starts tomorrow...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> UGHUGHUGH. School starts tomorrow...



Hang in there ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Hang in there ;-;



I'll try, worse part is though... I need to print out an essay,
And my printer decides to act up.... UGHUGHUGH. Dx


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

flippin ass cold

GET THE HELL OUT HJADDJSDFFsdfdff


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> flippin ass cold
> 
> GET THE HELL OUT HJADDJSDFFsdfdff



Solution: Peppermint Hot Chocolate to thaw out freezing skin and melt the icicles off your heart. <3


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

i get the ppl who had kawaii in their username mixed up n i dont really know who is who


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

why do they even have kawaii in their usernames lel

yeah gonna snort some spicy tea i think blech this sucks


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 7, 2015)

Drawing hair is hard

Drawing is hard.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 7, 2015)

I need to stop buying posters


----------



## boujee (Sep 7, 2015)

There's like the same people in every giveaway


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 7, 2015)

I still can't accept the new Google logo


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> I still can't accept the new Google logo



Me neither, it's just too simple for me. :<


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> I still can't accept the new Google logo



I think it looks better, more modern. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> I still can't accept the new Google logo



this it's fugly ew

also dear nose stop looking like Klinger


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2015)

Toffee Pop said:


> I still can't accept the new Google logo



Ur not alone


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Ur not alone



**** i need some weed


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 7, 2015)

http://mesonoxianherald.tumblr.com/ said:
			
		

> "*me*:*takes a deep breath*
> *me*:i lo-
> *anyone who has spent five seconds around me ever*:yes, you love Digimon, we get it okay, you love Digimon, it is the brightest f***ing starshine in your life, you F**ing adore it, yes okay yes, you love Digimon, jesus christ how many times are we gonna go through this, yOU F***ING LOVE DIGIMON"



I believe this text post shows what my friends go through everyday with me
((though to be more accurate it would be Zamielmon))​


----------



## tomothy (Sep 7, 2015)

i want to try the apple music app thing but i have insufficient funds rip


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Same here
Goddamnit Apple


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 8, 2015)

mafia is perfect for ppl who have tumblr
overanalyze everything (


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I believe this text post shows what my friends go through everyday with me
> ((though to be more accurate it would be Zamielmon))​



Digimon is my childhood. I'd go to sleep with those Tomogachi things and hoped I would wake up in the digital world.


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

junmyeon needs to stop ruining my life


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

lol, right?

also some people are really rude irl wow


----------



## Mao (Sep 8, 2015)

i swear when i look the worst i bump into every single person i know what is this


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm so hungry I could eat a whale. But I gotta resist..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I'm so hungry I could eat a whale. But I gotta resist..



doctor's appointment?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> doctor's appointment?



Nah, cousin's coming over with chicken rolls.

Actually he didn't bring any ;-; ended up making noodles. Meh

Also nah I don't go on doctor appointments, my family's doctor.


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

how do I get new friends


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

i see i was just wondering :3

noodles is tops though

also i just wanna have a M*A*S*H binge watch anyone wanna come


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

he dead


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

^Lol I thought that was his butt hole before I saw the whole pic lel


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

god damn i couldnt like ur post so heres my sign of acknowledgement


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2015)

True.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Everything in high school is different and I dislike it


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Why?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

^those cosplays were horrible. why do people care about those so much 

also agrees on that tumblr list. like dude you don't need to tell your virtual world everything jfc


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

Junior year has made me feel dead and sleepy inside.
Now I know why I'm depressed during Autumn/Winter.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

cow cookies, mule fritters, horse hockey .. etc.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 9, 2015)

javacado is rrrrrrriicooooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

damn sake is soo gooood i want moar


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 9, 2015)

We are crystal collectibles Gems


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

it was super sunny & hot earlier and now its pouring
i feel gross


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll take that rain


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

mmmm sake n turts r life


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2015)

I never realized there're so many teens who get self conscious about showing their legs for P.E. I was one of those people back in high school, but it always felt like something I struggled with alone (I guess that's also due to the way the teen mind works aha). I'm glad I got past that because not giving a crap about what people think about your legs is great. Skirts/dresses/shorts are awesome.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 9, 2015)

Super Mario Maker releases tomorrow O v O


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm extremely tired but I can't sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

umm are there two users named marzipan_mandy or


----------



## tokkio (Sep 10, 2015)

college life so far sucks..... a whole damn lot


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> college life so far sucks..... a whole damn lot



really. i liked uni way more than hs lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

man it sucks when you don't get the right cards for cah


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Dilute said:


> man it sucks when you don't get the right cards for cah



ugh i hate that too


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> college life so far sucks..... a whole damn lot





Moko said:


> really. i liked uni way more than hs lol



I'm in the same camp as *Moko* here.  High school was hell. College is freedom.


My four month vacation is finally nearly over. I've not coped well mentally doing nothing for so long. Motivation for anything is completely shot. I'm so looking forward to actually having something that remotely resembles a life again - I move out of this godawful backwards town in the middle of nowhere very soon! Then my final year of uni starts in about a week and a half. I'm just going to keep trying to convince myself that the 10,000-word dissertation and 120-page feature script I have to write this year doesn't exist.
​


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

Tina said:


> My four month vacation is finally nearly over. I've not coped well mentally doing nothing for so long. Motivation for anything is completely shot. I'm so looking forward to actually having something that remotely resembles a life again



this is completely me, i'm so _so_ bored of having nothing to do since June. I'm excited to get back to university at the end of this month and actually having something worthwhile to do!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

Tina: Yes, it so much is. And people taking your class has interest in whatever subject you take and actually study towards it and helps within group projects(mostly) rather than just run around being immature little children.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yeah I can't wait to get back in November(messed up schedule lol)... I wanna write fun text about films dangit


----------



## milkday (Sep 10, 2015)

i don't even know. i mean, i can't tell my friends what i'm thinking or anything bc they'll think nuts. i'm just pretty sure i'd date girls or guys or w/e pluuuuuus sometimes i feel like a boy and sometimes like a girl. i mean, woooow


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

for Dilute


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> for Dilute



I really do hate you, you know that? >;3

you push my hunger to its limits, miss


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yes i know <3

jav a ball eating meh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 10, 2015)

I think I'm finally going to delve back into Fallout 3...I've been putting it off long enough  
WASTELANDS HERE I COME!!!


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't even know how to start this paper


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

i want more booze weee


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

Lion King Voice: Oh I just can't waaait to get hooome!


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 11, 2015)

There's a net screen between my window and the outside world and there's a bug trapped between the window and the net screen. Guess I just won't open the window today.


----------



## Mao (Sep 11, 2015)

when all your friends go out without you


----------



## milkday (Sep 11, 2015)

i know i post here a helluva lot buuuuut it feels sorta nice just yelling out what you feel.

i want to just run and leave all my problems behind and i know i can't do that and that feels so unfair because i don't want to have to have a job or fill out tax return forms or whatever, i just want to live in a cottage in the forest where i won't be bothered only that won't happen because the world is too rational and you have to have plans and decisions and insurance, you can't just DO things. it just isn't fair how i have to stay in this dreary world when i could be living in a forest or something because of all this grown-up stuff is dragging us down. we can't just do what we want. all i want is a cottage with a garden and a beehive. not some fancy job, not a flatscreen tv. i'd throw away my whole life for that in a heartbeat


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

NINE ELEVEN NEVER FORGET

Also...

ThE HuNT iS tomORROW


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want more booze weee



Well it's now Friday night so get wild!! 



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> i know i post here a helluva lot buuuuut it feels sorta nice just yelling out what you feel.
> 
> i want to just run and leave all my problems behind and i know i can't do that and that feels so unfair because i don't want to have to have a job or fill out tax return forms or whatever, i just want to live in a cottage in the forest where i won't be bothered only that won't happen because the world is too rational and you have to have plans and decisions and insurance, you can't just DO things. it just isn't fair how i have to stay in this dreary world when i could be living in a forest or something because of all this grown-up stuff is dragging us down. we can't just do what we want. all i want is a cottage with a garden and a beehive. not some fancy job, not a flatscreen tv. i'd throw away my whole life for that in a heartbeat



Yea, life doesn't work that way unfortunately. I'm preparing to move next week and it's a lot of work getting stuff done - and I've not even started packing yet haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Hah, yeah I had some it was good stuff. 

Also damn, Wario Land 3 was as fun as I remembered


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm eating Doritos.


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

that was a really good nap


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm close to making up my mind on getting HHD. Except, if I do, I'm gonna pass on the NFC reader. Amiibo cards just seem like a waste of money.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 12, 2015)

which way would you wing your eyeliner on ur third eye


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 12, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> which way would you wing your eyeliner on ur third eye



^^^ I have so much trouble with this ;-;;



When my friends start getting married and are thinking of creating families and I'm just over here huddled up under my blanket watching anime and figuring out a way to convince my boyfriend to buy me food this late at night. The closest food joint opened this late is a McDonald's that 10 minutes away...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2015)

I really wish things made more sense, I mean, like anything. Why is it all confusing all the time?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Blegh my right eye hurts.


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 12, 2015)

Must play more metal gear solid 5 phantom pain, :0


----------



## Mariah (Sep 12, 2015)

This is sad, but creepy.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/vol/5212964701.html


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Mariah said:


> This is sad, but creepy.
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/vol/5212964701.html



yea... :/

also this hot poop right meow i swear ech


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 12, 2015)

I FINALLY finished my new profile layout for MyAnimeList. I think it's better than my old one.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 12, 2015)

i'm dying in bed from sickness


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Cant find my 3DS одо


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

MA BAKER TO HANDLE THE GUNS

frick i got that song on my brain aagh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

I tried bribing my friend so he could let me come over
I wa bribing him with an Arizona can


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2015)

so I was watching people's HHD videos yesterday and now I'm in love with Lopez and want him in my town.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks like it's finally time to sell Destiny. Even though I'd only get $8.80 from GameStop, I feel like I should just trade it in. They scammed us because you can't enjoy the full game without purchasing the DLC which they are finally releasing for another $60. I'm not giving into that bs. I got 8 days 12 hours invested into my character so I got my money's worth of entertainment, but I seriously feel betrayed with how much they're charging for the actual game now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Looks like it's finally time to sell Destiny. Even though I'd only get $8.80 from GameStop, I feel like I should just trade it in. They scammed us because you can't enjoy the full game without purchasing the DLC which they are finally releasing for another $60. I'm not giving into that bs. I got 8 days 12 hours invested into my character so I got my money's worth of entertainment, but I seriously feel betrayed with how much they're charging for the actual game now.



Wow.. yeah I'd rather get rid of it by then.

Also ugh I wish I lived alone sometimes jfc


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

okaimii said:


> i'm dying in bed from sickness



Get well soon </3


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

I wish it would snow in cali


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 12, 2015)

my friends suck lol i need new ones


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 12, 2015)

I like Bacon


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2015)

just had a look at my doctor who tag on tumblr after having stopped watching it one episode into the 12th doctor and i...miss this show so much  mostly the rtd era though. don't really care about what moffat's done with it. the emotions aren't the same anymore.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

today's the first time i turned on my 3ds in like over a year and i forgot i had the digital version of pokemon x, y, sapphire, and tomodachi life 

nice


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

No one is selling their party poppers

glares at Aesthetic


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> No one is selling their party poppers
> 
> glares at Aesthetic



if u have a problem with me i am available 4 pm - 9 pm pst time on weekdays at the pit


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

why did i stop getting invited to things


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> why did i stop getting invited to things



Same here m8 //cries


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Same here m8 //cries



its ok we'll throw our own party and not invite anyone


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> its ok we'll throw our own party and not invite anyone



Especially not me, right? I don't even get invited to **** fests.
That's a fact.


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Especially not me, right? I don't even get invited to **** fests.
> That's a fact.



aw you're invited too


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

hope you're alright gurl...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Dude why's everyone giving me the cold shoulder after changing my username fml


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Dude why's everyone giving me the cold shoulder after changing my username fml



i'm not :/ just haven't had the time to get on yet


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> i'm not :/ just haven't had the time to get on yet



you can't ever do that to me bb <3 and that's okay

drunk much?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> you can't ever do that to me bb <3 and that's okay
> 
> drunk much?



rofl no actually not that bad i did have some booze yesterday though hahaha


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2015)

Known for months that I should really pick up a few basic wardrobe essentials and some flat shoes (I own almost exclusively all heels) for going back to uni but was so unwilling to actually buy them. Finally gave in and went onto my fave clothing store only to find out they're having an up-to-50% off sale! My laziness actually paid off! Bought two pairs of shoes, two shirts, a hoodie, and a pair of trousers for ?55!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

This is glorious.

http://i.imgur.com/noNWP9V.gifv


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Known for months that I should really pick up a few basic wardrobe essentials and some flat shoes (I own almost exclusively all heels) for going back to uni but was so unwilling to actually buy them. Finally gave in and went onto my fave clothing store only to find out they're having an up-to-50% off sale! My laziness actually paid off! Bought two pairs of shoes, two shirts, a hoodie, and a pair of trousers for ?55!



Nice  It's always good when you find stuff you need.

I still need to get another pair of flare jeans and a hat though. Probably tops as well I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> This is glorious.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/noNWP9V.gifv



lol omg turts <3


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm so hungry right now


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 13, 2015)

Ice balls were cold and sweet. Why was I so sad. Still heart aches.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

trying to see without glasses is damn annoying but the things you do for dying your hair


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> trying to see without glasses is damn annoying but the things you do for dying your hair



At least you're gonna look prettier


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> At least you're gonna look prettier



haha awww yeah

also get someone to play CAH dude


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> At least you're gonna look prettier



haha awww yeah

also get someone to play CAH dude


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

Debating whether to buy Forza Motorsport 6 for the Xbox One. It's been awhile since I've played a racing game (besides Mario Kart) and I heard the Forza series was really good. It is an Xbox One exclusive so it might be worth looking into some more.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2015)

Omg people keep on saying deez nuts and "what are those" in school...I think it's kinda funny


----------



## Mao (Sep 13, 2015)

good lord ik all i ever talk about is homework and im meant to be doing it right now BUT IT'S SO BLOODY DIFICULT NOT EVEN THE HOMEWORK THREAD CAN SAVE ME NOW


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 13, 2015)

i would love to dye my hair silver/grey or lavender, but i think i'm allergic to hair dye and idk what to do with myself


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

y say toughen up buttercup when buttercup was a bamf 
my fav powerpuff girl


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 13, 2015)

I miss Mary so much, I DID I HAVE TO LEAVE FOR SO LONG BEFORE SHE LEFT? x'o


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

i wish it was fall already i wanna wear & buy a bunch of hoodies and sweaters


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 14, 2015)

why is luhan's mv teaser so CRINGE? I'm so disappointed!!! wow


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> why is luhan's mv teaser so CRINGE? I'm so disappointed!!! wow



the good good one?? omg i couldn't stop laughing it was so weird


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 14, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> the good good one?? omg i couldn't stop laughing it was so weird



yes omg it's so GROSS WHAT IS HE DOING!! luhan we believe you're manly you don't have to act out you child


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 14, 2015)

The sky is so gloomy. I wish it would rain already. And I want to eat lasagne right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i wish it was fall already i wanna wear & buy a bunch of hoodies and sweaters



yeaaah i need new autumn and winter clothes too dangit


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

my days have been going 10x since i started hanging out w/ different people


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 14, 2015)

Why do jobs keep giving me interviews on days i go to school


----------



## Mariah (Sep 15, 2015)

I had to take a Rorschach test today. Hopefully, they don't think I'm psychotic or something.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 15, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I had to take a Rorschach test today. Hopefully, they don't think I'm psychotic or something.



u shud share ur dank gore blog with them


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 15, 2015)

i wanna go to the universal studios right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I had to take a Rorschach test today. Hopefully, they don't think I'm psychotic or something.



Lol, sounds interesting. I wanna take one.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

I feel tired all the time smh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

boredboredboredborednophonesinschoolonlylaptopboredboredbored


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Mmm, I want some ice cream... T n T


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

so glad you are alright <3..hang in there!

also jfc people who think i'm available on the phone 24*7 agghhhh


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 15, 2015)

drank too much red bull. rip.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> drank too much red bull. rip.



you're like that egg i guess lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Exams suck so bad :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Exams suck so bad :/



no

**** you donut say lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2015)

Just found two pieces of _One Piece_ bubblegum in my room. Info on it is all in Japanese. I don't even know anything about that show - no idea how it got in here.


----------



## Mao (Sep 16, 2015)

does anyone know a good 1960's pop song? i'll have to analyse it for homework


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2015)

Mao said:


> does anyone know a good 1960's pop song? i'll have to analyse it for homework








A classic. <3 
It was released in 1961.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2015)

Excited to get home and try Forza Motorsport 6.


----------



## Mao (Sep 16, 2015)

Tina said:


> A classic. <3
> It was released in 1961.



ahhh tysm ^^


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

Aftertaste is playing on my teacher's Pandora station I love it


----------



## Mao (Sep 16, 2015)

there's a splinter in my finger but it's not visible and idk what do to


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

can't decide when or not i should buy the $400 package for seniors at my school.. why do they have to make the payment due so early


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 16, 2015)

Mao said:


> there's a splinter in my finger but it's not visible and idk what do to



I ALWAYS GET THESE. They're always like the most transparent splinters ever so they're basically impossible to remove. I had one in my palm all summer, and I just realized it doesn't hurt anymore (it was bothering me for months).


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 17, 2015)

Tina said:


> Just found two pieces of _One Piece_ bubblegum in my room. Info on it is all in Japanese. I don't even know anything about that show - no idea how it got in here.



Sounds like instead of two pieces, you just found one piece

(...I tell pretty bad jokes but I think that was my new low.)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> Sounds like instead of two pieces, you just found one piece
> 
> (...I tell pretty bad jokes but I think that was my new low.)


lol..great show though, at least the manga series 

also

On this day in
1972 - The comedy series "M.A.S.H." premiered on CBS. 

this is so cool...this should like be official mash tv series day :'''D


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Why is it so hard to get tbt?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Maan I miss the spring. The weather used to be so lovely.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Emily Watson's accent in Breaking the Waves is so sexy fml


----------



## Vanilly Lilly (Sep 17, 2015)

i should draw so i dont get rusty... but i lack on ideas/time T__T" beeing a kid is great you can afford any time on whatever you like lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah.. I don't miss my childhood much though.


----------



## Vanilly Lilly (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah.. I don't miss my childhood much though.



Haha yeah same here too but it would be great to have more time for yourself again instead of work and dutys


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm free atm though so I got time I guess haha.

I really want to start like, painting though, it seems a lot of fun and those things would be unique for sure haha


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 17, 2015)

lol whyyy do people make threads to announce their leaving. just tell your friends, special snowflake.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> lol whyyy do people make threads to announce their leaving. just tell your friends, special snowflake.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah.. I don't miss my childhood much though.



Jetix,Good ol' AC:WW/MKWII times,where homework wasnt excessive.
Damn,i want to go back to 2005-2009 right now


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Jetix,Good ol' AC:WW/MKWII times,where homework wasnt excessive.
> Damn,i want to go back to 2005-2009 right now



Not me lol. Those were the crap times 

But ohwell any days my parents are not a-holes are good days


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Texting in the shower never gets old.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

The frick you do that?

oh well not surprised


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> The frick you do that?
> 
> oh well not surprised



Been doing that since I got my phone. I multitask so much, it's almost nauseous.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Been doing that since I got my phone. I multitask so much, it's almost nauseous.



uuuumm yes it is lol xD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

I feel like MMOs are slowly dying.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I feel like MMOs are slowly dying.



mmhm yeah unless it's like warframe or tf2


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> mmhm yeah unless it's like warframe or tf2



Ya, the fantasy genre with non-realistic seems to be declining, sadly. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah I guess some animu ones are still up but yeah I don't play those much anyways


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 19, 2015)

How many cycling requests do I still have? XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

I need to get a new phone ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I need to get a new phone ;u;


me too 

and a vita lel


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I need to get a new phone ;u;





Moko said:


> me too
> 
> and a vita lel



Me three. 

I have to charge mine three times a day the battery is completely screwed.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah, mine is getting slow and it hangs itself sometimes when I go to contacts I don't really want to pocket-call whoever is first lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> me too
> 
> and a vita lel



I need a new computer monitor


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I need a new computer monitor



i could use a new computer as well :/ this one is clunky for being a laptop lel


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> i could use a new computer as well :/ this one is clunky for being a laptop lel



when i want to use my pc,i need to move my TV from my room to the pc. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

that sucks.

also sweet they are gonna have yayoi kusama exhibitions here next summer sweet quiche


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> Me three.
> 
> I have to charge mine three times a day the battery is completely screwed.



Ahh, sucks :/ is there any way you can get the battery replaced? Might be cheaper that way, unless you want an entirely new phone


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ahh, sucks :/ is there any way you can get the battery replaced? Might be cheaper that way, unless you want an entirely new phone



go to sleep dude ;o

also all those commercials here holy ****


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh!,so u are going to ride the bigger roller coaster in the park,hm?
Well,what if i remember to u Final Destination 3?


----------



## Contessa (Sep 19, 2015)

Man I love December it's so chill and happy. Like everyone loves Halloween and that's great but Christmas man. Like I'm often very scared of everything but I feel like happy and safe in December. Especially if there's snow. Ahhhhhhhhhhh winter


----------



## Mariah (Sep 19, 2015)

Contessa said:


> Man I love December it's so chill and happy. Like everyone loves Halloween and that's great but Christmas man. Like I'm often very scared of everything but I feel like happy and safe in December. Especially if there's snow. Ahhhhhhhhhhh winter



Do you not get blizzards, dangerous slippery streets, ice storms, extremely low temperatures, etc? I hate winter so goddamn much.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Do you not get blizzards, dangerous slippery streets, ice storms, extremely low temperatures, etc? I hate winter so goddamn much.



Only makes it more exciting for me.


----------



## Contessa (Sep 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Do you not get blizzards, dangerous slippery streets, ice storms, extremely low temperatures, etc? I hate winter so goddamn much.



Oh yeah it can get really bad in Iowa but it's still pretty nice most of the time:0


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 19, 2015)

i used to be good at bsing assignments :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 19, 2015)

I really don't care about the fire festival and wish the banner would stop popping up trying to get me to look at it. I don't care who won. I'm just glad it's over, whatever it was.

Note: I understand that it's a standard thing not directly directed at me.


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 19, 2015)

I wanna be on the show Dance Moms
I have " freaks like me " stuck In my head!
Milky Chickens?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

From Monday to Friday:Ughhh,why i have to wake up at 6am -<-?
On Weekends:Lets wake up at 6am!


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

the bee movie is a cinematic master piece


----------



## Mariah (Sep 20, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> the bee movie is a cinematic master piece



My family has that movie on DVD for some reason. I don't think it's ever been watched though.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> My family has that movie on DVD for some reason. I don't think it's ever been watched though.



please watch it


----------



## Mariah (Sep 20, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> please watch it



Oh, I've seen it. In theaters.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

why should i watch that 

also poster is nothing special please


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

I got a 1.45 hr long class today ugh fml


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

ugh fml good luck man

oh well id rather have class than going to my cousin's though ech


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> ugh fml good luck man
> 
> oh well id rather have class than going to my cousin's though ech



you know what take my place instead i like meeting people lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> you know what take my place instead i like meeting people lol



yes your stuff sounds interesting and not that long so sure get here


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> yes your stuff sounds interesting and not that long so sure get here



It's chemistry and not biology so not what you're thinking; you get here too


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

i shouldn't have watched until dawn playthroughs before starting mr robot 

anyways mr robot looks good from what i've seen from the 1st episode so far 
nice


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> It's chemistry and not biology so not what you're thinking; you get here too



it's fun as long as it's not physics **** lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> it's fun as long as it's not physics **** lol



Nah it's not dw xD


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm annoyed about giving out free 100tbt tbh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I'm annoyed about giving out free 100tbt tbh



Why's that? Thats a good thing :') I randomly give out tbt to people I like  

Also ugh my teacher picks on me so much it's so annoying and humiliating :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 20, 2015)

Dan and Phil followed me back on twitter ^-^ 
I didn't expect that x3

No they didn't xD Fan accounts did.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Why's that? Thats a good thing :') I randomly give out tbt to people I like
> 
> Also ugh my teacher picks on me so much it's so annoying and humiliating :/



glad i never had those 

also man i hope kaydee is alright :/


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Is hope worth it when it lets you down in the end?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Is hope worth it when it lets you down in the end?



That depends on what you place hope on, friend.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> glad i never had those
> 
> also man i hope kaydee is alright :/



Yeah it's been a few days like jfc :/ hope she updates soon (((


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yeah it's been a few days like jfc :/ hope she updates soon (((



yeah im getting a bit worried but i understand if she doesn't want to be on tbh


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

1 yr ago i got an infraction for posting the navy seal copypasta and i think that was uncalled for js


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

lol yeah i have a lot of uncalled ahah i feel ya


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

My clock says 20:15,that means its gonna be the end of world!!!!!1121121!!!!"""!"""""2222123123
-Idiot of internet


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

i just finished watching mr robot and it felt like watching fight club but modernized 
no wonder i liked it .. consumerism n capitalism .. ok ..
also it's exciting finding out where u saw an actor from
gideon was the president from house of cards and there was that lawyer who was linda vasquez on house of cards on mr robot 
jimmi simpson and christian slater both look alike and they both play hackers??? coincidence??? i think not



also reminds me of that one movie... uhhh

v for vendetta!! nice.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Spoiler: random midnight thought and story



It's odd, isn't it? It feels like we're back at square one, but perhaps from your view it's negative one. Surely you couldn't still couldn't be holding on to those tattered words? I don't remember the significance anymore, but you treat them as if they were timeless, something that couldn't be tainted by opinion or argument. I can't remember, I don't want to remember anymore.

I sometimes look into the mirror and examine my eyes. Maybe it's just me, but they have gotten brighter, they looked so dark before, it felt like that little flame had been snuffed out completely from under my nose. And then came you. Yours were a light hazel, calm and vigilant. It was like staring into a clockwork owl. You always did have that shroud of charisma, wisdom, and patience of which I strive to achieve. 
Some days, I could hear faint crying echoing through the brass halls.

Just a bit more time, and maybe things would have ended better. You played your queen tactically, and eliminated by brooks and half the pawns. Calling checkmate before the game neared any solution, I was caught by surprised. And just as the words parted your lips, I was sitting there, waking up from the melancholy thoughts, to the realization that you were never really there, that you were but an aspiration, a dream... simple hope.

...I may have been alone, but knowing you were a small part of me lit up the fire within a bit. I just wish you'd held my hand a bit longer, I'm not ready to grow up yet.


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

should i sleep or read my history textbook and catch up a little


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

better clean today ugh

also man hope your cold gets better i wanna seeya :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

@Aesthetic: Have you watched V for Vendetta? How is it? O:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

self-proclaimed dust rat


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

i keep forgetting that even if i have my earbuds in and i can't hear my stomach growling doesn't mean other people won't hear it either..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

get well soon...

- - - Post Merge - - -

when someone posts about breaking the waves

yes

so much yes

that film is so good


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn anxiety go away m8


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> @Aesthetic: Have you watched V for Vendetta? How is it? O:



my fav & natalie was so good in it (


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 21, 2015)

why does my stats prof have us read these useless articles that help no one


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 21, 2015)

I bugged my boyfriend for his old RWBY sweatshirt just because what girl doesn't want to wear their boyfriend's clothes? Amirite? I've never even watched RWBY. Hahaha


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 21, 2015)

I wish there were a graduate course in epigenetics in my program omg I'd probably challenge myself and take it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> why does my stats prof have us read these useless articles that help no one



have you ever taken film studies? yeah they make us do that too lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't want to drive through the devastation tomorrow morning, it's going to make me so sad... but hey maybe I'll be able to cry myself to sleep when I get home.... *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

ughhhh hang in there gurl  i want to go to you now...


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2015)

sTOP BEING SO DISTANT PLEASE


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

Man why do some people even buy pricey pens


----------



## boujee (Sep 22, 2015)

How much tbt would I need to get 300 mil? Cause you know, action replay


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

lol dunno

also damn.. just damn it ><


----------



## Megan. (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

i love you too much >.>


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2015)

w h y


----------



## Elijo (Sep 23, 2015)

-mimics what others near me are saying-


----------



## okaimii (Sep 23, 2015)

I miss him so much. Seeing him come up on my friends list pains me. I still can't wrap my head around the fact that he's really gone.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

i hope you don't really care about that.. if such we could move on


----------



## Contessa (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm at school and my jacket is comfy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

new stuff yay

however i love how poorly known the vita is here seriously lmfao


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2015)

wonder how their arms feel afterwards they mustn't need arm workouts


----------



## boujee (Sep 23, 2015)

I still got this s hitty art piece. Wishing for changes. I was being euphemistic but I can be full blown direct in who draw it. That's worth getting a "Warning".


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2015)

That moment of joy when you check your email right before you're about to do your homework (26 A4 pages of reading) to learn that that particular class has been postponed and replaced with a completely different theme last minute. I can put off the reading!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Tina said:


> That moment of joy when you check your email right before you're about to do your homework (26 A4 pages of reading) to learn that that particular class has been postponed and replaced with a completely different theme last minute. I can put off the reading!



Sweet quiche  

I had quite a lot of those 25-30 pages readings (if not more) in some classes and whenever you actually have that lecture they are all like nah bruh just stare at this powerpoint and you'll learn it all.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> new stuff yay
> 
> however i love how poorly known the vita is here seriously lmfao



well I gots a Playstation TV which is the obviously better variation of the Vita


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> well I gots a Playstation TV which is the obviously better variation of the Vita



Well I mean store-wise. Oh well at least it's cheaper than 3ds.. shrugs if you look to the latest models.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 23, 2015)

Wish i would learn never to mix paint and children, always come home covered. - Work in a school


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Might get one even if I have those bundle games already... :/


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> Well I mean store-wise. Oh well at least it's cheaper than 3ds.. shrugs if you look to the latest models.



oh, yeah. Wal-Mart has literally like 5 games in stock for the vita. They're all sports games. The only place I can find games is at GameStop honestly. A guy who worked at a vintage game shop told me once that he thinks Vita games are going to be super expensive and damn near antique status in a decade or two.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> Sweet quiche
> 
> I had quite a lot of those 25-30 pages readings (if not more) in some classes and whenever you actually have that lecture they are all like nah bruh just stare at this powerpoint and you'll learn it all.



Yea, haha. A couple times last year I went into class panicking because I'd not done the reading and then it was never even mentioned. 

As this class change was last minute they gave out a new 12-page advanced reading piece and said to just bring a copy to class tomorrow instead of doing it for homework so yay! I'm super tired so not complaining.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yea, haha. A couple times last year I went into class panicking because I'd not done the reading and then it was never even mentioned.
> 
> As this class change was last minute they gave out a new 12-page advanced reading piece and said to just bring a copy to class tomorrow instead of doing it for homework so yay! I'm super tired so not complaining.



Ah, yes those sweet lectures  Most of the time you just have to read it through once and just mark some parts and you're done. My professors/teachers are kinda lazy unless it's a seminar.

Yeah, 12 pages sounds much better indeed 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> oh, yeah. Wal-Mart has literally like 5 games in stock for the vita. They're all sports games. The only place I can find games is at GameStop honestly. A guy who worked at a vintage game shop told me once that he thinks Vita games are going to be super expensive and damn near antique status in a decade or two.



Probably. It did get a quite limited release if you look to most other consoles and their popularity worldwide. I do like those "animu" games so for me it's a good one but some stores overprice it, a lot.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

i know she is prettier than me you dont have to announce it like its a secret


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 23, 2015)

i!!! want!!! to!!! ****ing!!!! scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i need to invest in a punching bag 

why must i bottle everything up inside (


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 23, 2015)

i'm usually not that bad at focusing but I can't focus for crap rn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

Please, don't ruin it. If you do i stg you're gonna get hell.


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

Hopefully I can get a passing grade on this
I can't wait to drop this class


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

I WANT THAT RECORD JSDDSJSDKJGDS FFF


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> Ah, yes those sweet lectures  Most of the time you just have to read it through once and just mark some parts and you're done. My professors/teachers are kinda lazy unless it's a seminar.
> 
> Yeah, 12 pages sounds much better indeed



I felt bad when I got to uni today and found out the real reason why the class was changed last minute. Prof's home was ransacked. 

On the other hand... we didn't even read/talk about the 12 pages assigned for the replacement class today lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah.. damn 

Usually the case for me... then they go on about something else that was not in the readings or ask random questions about stuff we hardly studied for.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

leaving for school at 10am and coming home at 8pm is not fun. it's been a long day


----------



## doveling (Sep 25, 2015)

when you leave your phone at a friends house and they start posting gross status and your photos :' )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

peoyne said:


> when you leave your phone at a friends house and they start posting gross status and your photos :' )



people never learn ayy..

also screw this im getting a vita :C


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> people never learn ayy..
> 
> also screw this im getting a vita :C


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Squidward said:


> View attachment 148382



ya i had more money than i thought. i actually had a vita recently but i had to return it cause it was missing some parts >>


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2015)

Meg-Mog has just gone out to a gig so I've got the place to myself for a few hours. I'm blasting Jin Akanishi, opened a bottle of red wine, and ordered in a Dominos.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> Meg-Mog has just gone out to a gig so I've got the place to myself for a few hours. I'm blasting Jin Akanishi, opened a bottle of red wine, and ordered in a Dominos.



ah they're your pal, cool B)

and nice i love having booze and blasting good music when i'm alone


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> ah they're your pal, cool B)
> 
> and nice i love having booze and blasting good music when i'm alone



Yea we live together haha. Known her 20 years! 




Spoiler: Mmmmm <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yea we live together haha. Known her 20 years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 


And that looks so good. Having some red meat, french fries and red wine myself :3


----------



## Keera (Sep 25, 2015)

i'm wasting my time


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> And that looks so good. Having some red meat, french fries and red wine myself :3



Hehe. Great minds. 

Ooh you'll appreciate this: my mother just text me asking if I've named the hamster I got last week yet. When I said no she responded, "I expected something like Nobunaga as a name (nobu for short)". Hehe. Bad thing is I've been considering naming him Ran or Maru after Ranmaru Mori.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

indeed 

cool, both names are really great. now i kinda wanna replay samurai warriors II


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2015)

I think I'm either around or over 150hrs on SW4 now. I love that game so much. I've five trophies left to get (inc the plat) - one I'm very close to achieving, but the other three are going to be a long grind. And I've already done so much grinding in this game.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> I think I'm either around or over 150hrs on SW4 now. I love that game so much. I've five trophies left to get (inc the plat) - one I'm very close to achieving, but the other three are going to be a long grind. And I've already done so much grinding in this game.



Niiiiice. Idk how far I played but I mostly did stuff with my own character totally did not name her kitsuno lol but yeah gonna pick that up again once i'm done with P4G :3


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2015)

Chronicle Mode was fun - that takes like 40-50hrs just in itself to reach completion! All of my remaining trophies (bar one, which is about officer treasures - I've just one more to go! I think I'm up to like 70-80% drop rate on it too and it's still not dropping) are related to story mode.  

Debating with Mum about what monster names in Final Fantasy XIII would be appropriate to name a hamster. She's trying to tell me I can't name him Flan - umm it was her idea!! Best part is she's never even played a video game in her life haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah and it's so fun  I love the customization options as well, that stuff in a game is always a + 

Aww, Flan sounds cute to me at least


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2015)

Flan didn't happen - but he did get a name! He's now called Ran.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 26, 2015)

when people get mad that other people daare to reply to their post on a _forum_ LMAO


----------



## Squidward (Sep 26, 2015)

Garlic king.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> Flan didn't happen - but he did get a name! He's now called Ran.



Aww, sweet name


----------



## Mao (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to tell someone they're being immature and unnecessarily rude but i feel like that's a bad choice


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2015)

Mao said:


> I want to tell someone they're being immature and unnecessarily rude but i feel like that's a bad choice



considering this is an online forum and not actually real life, just tell them
its not like any of this actually matters - im sure they are only joking to get a reaction outta someone


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)

Mao said:


> I want to tell someone they're being immature and unnecessarily rude but i feel like that's a bad choice



omg yes same here i want to tell ppl this too!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

...friiiickk

why

emotions 

gdamnit


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 26, 2015)

This day is so cloudy that it looks like its 5/6/ early 7pm and its 3pm 0_o


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
god


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> god



r u ok m8?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 26, 2015)

Ahaha, the feel is real. Ahaha.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> r u ok m8?



yes

but im emotional as **** just dont try talking to me now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> yes
> 
> but im emotional as **** just dont try talking to me now



ok...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

eahh yeah ill explain later


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

I am this close to reaching 9k posts! all shall fear my lack of life


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I am this close to reaching 9k posts! all shall fear my lack of life
> 
> View attachment 148621



Yay!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I am this close to reaching 9k posts! all shall fear my lack of life
> 
> View attachment 148621


come again at 23k bro


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> come again at 23k bro



holy ****. how come I never noticed! omg...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

been here for a long time and back when i had no life i posted around 24*7

omg

i hope that trunk is clean ahem


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2015)

i just realised i spent like 15 hours today at my computer/phone and now i feel like a shut in smh.
i should probably get irl friends, interests that don't involve being alone in my room and a life but ://// oh well tomorrow i have one thing planned so this wont really happen then


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when you are gone


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when you are gone



Ah, good band!

Also, I really wish people would shut the h*** up about Moffat already! I've watched Doctor Who since the series restart w/ Christopher Eccleston and haven't had a problem w/ it since! 'Maybe I'm just easy to please..


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2015)

I should stop playing HHD so much because I don't wanna get burned out, but at the same time, I probably won't get much time to play it this week so....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Ah, good band!
> 
> Also, I really wish people would shut the h*** up about Moffat already! I've watched Doctor Who since the series restart w/ Christopher Eccleston and haven't had a problem w/ it since! 'Maybe I'm just easy to please..



Kansas... oh yes. Saw them live last year, that was a blast 

Never watched but yeah part of that fanbase is toxic as hell.


----------



## Mao (Sep 27, 2015)

my friend is so competitive with me about grades someone help this is unnecessary pressure. yeah i could just let her win but i guess im a bit competitive too?!  we share our grades and when i score higher than her she looks upset and doesn't say the usual 'well done' like when we get the same. when she gets higher than me i don't mind because it's expected, she's rlly clever and works has ass off so she deserves it so idk why she's upset when i get a better grade. this is pointless but i just needed to preach ok


----------



## Lily. (Sep 27, 2015)

I play Pokemon and Animal Crossing with my music teacher........


----------



## Tianna (Sep 27, 2015)

Wondering if I should get Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer or not...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Tianna said:


> Wondering if I should get Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer or not...



i want but eh expensive cause i would need the console as well


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

So much to do ugh fml


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 27, 2015)

d o..  ur hom ework...

i can't .. i said i'd do it at 1 but now it's 1:13 .. . . i g otta do it at 1:30 now


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

tired but i wanna stay up

- - - Post Merge - - -

clicks random article on wikipedia

gets carols (ayumi hamasaki song)


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2015)

happy 8)


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

i should really learn to do my homework earlier..


----------



## Mariah (Sep 28, 2015)

Why would someone advertise like this?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

^because nothing surprises me anymore...

anyways when you want some salad and there are a crapton of flies in it.

nopenope


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

Back by unpopular demand *ME!*​


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Back by unpopular demand *ME!*​



omg
hi i missed you actually ;o

them cah nights


----------



## Arstotzkan (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah I have homework due in two hours but A+ procrastination man.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> omg
> hi i missed you actually ;o
> 
> them cah nights



I missed you Too
TBH I'm not sure how I long I plan on staying though​


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I missed you Too
> TBH I'm not sure how I long I plan on staying though​



We need more CaH ;u;

Also HI I LOVE STAR VS THE FORCES OF EVIL


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

aw you should stay D:


----------



## tokkio (Sep 29, 2015)

wat happened here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

hi tokkio

and yes we need moar cah


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> you should stay D:


I don't know this place sort of makes me feel uncomfortable now, I just  decided to stop by for a week or three. But If  that uncomfy-ness goes away I'll stay.​


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

ah.. fair enough :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

also flippin hatoful boyfriend


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 29, 2015)

a cat followed me home today


----------



## boujee (Sep 29, 2015)

People say some weird as sht sometimes


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.yyyyyyy.info/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

idk if I finished all my hw or not but yolo


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> idk if I finished all my hw or not but yolo



SAME


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

Mariah said:


> http://www.yyyyyyy.info/



Please...dont enter here...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

I gave away like all my tbt away to friends and now I realize I want something ;u;


----------



## Mariah (Sep 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Please...dont enter here...



I found a Tomodachi QR.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 30, 2015)

why am i always so awake at night but tired throughout the day?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Mariah said:


> http://www.yyyyyyy.info/



At least it doesn't have any kind of distasteful content lol


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> wat happened here



heeeeeeeeeeey where have you been!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

watching my avatar dance to music is giving me a good laugh 
especially when i'm playing some ominous stuff like this hahaha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I found a Tomodachi QR.



EVERYONE ENTER HERE


----------



## toxapex (Sep 30, 2015)

This forum has an Undertale thread and nobody is using it, please play Undertale guys


----------



## kassie (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm full of Chex Mix.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> This forum has an Undertale thread and nobody is using it, please play Undertale guys



woah I haven't seen you in forever!


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

kick on hard is impossible to beat i give up


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 30, 2015)

Why do I have such a sh!t taste in husbandos/waifus? c':
Like right now it's zamielmon, jasper and tofee.


----------



## milkday (Sep 30, 2015)

I cried for the first time in ages because I hate my granddad because he's blindly selfish


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 30, 2015)

taeyeon was a few km away from me and i didn't know


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 30, 2015)

Sh!t I have another new husbando, but seriously  frikken papyrus from undertale is a "cool" dude c: 

But no really he's a great character from a great game which I'm currently watching Joel play. (Because I'm unable to play myself because no money and my laptop Is sh!t with games)


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

find people are really cold to me or really like me, there is no in between.


----------



## KantoKraze (Sep 30, 2015)

tfw when ur looking at records and you hear a child whisper in awe "that's a rlly big cd"


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

my school is filled with guys with gross man buns

why


----------



## mogyay (Sep 30, 2015)

i need to sort paypal but i hate phone calls this is awful


----------



## Mariah (Oct 1, 2015)

But....why?


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm always thinking "this would be perfect to go into this thread" but then I forget what I was gonna put so I'll just put this :c


----------



## kassie (Oct 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> But....why?



???

Just.. what? Why.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> But....why?




Because Hollywood I assume?

Oh well they did Memoirs of a Geisha with a lot of Chinese/other actors so.. eh.


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

i cant get rid of my eye bags even if i sleep for 10 hours D:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

i'm... glad but ugh emotions dfsfdsfg


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Wait sINce whEn Is tHeRe a hollywood deathnote movie?


Also i need to paint 10 paintings in3 weeks

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can see him pulling of fake light, but not the kira side


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

that dude looks like some hipster from an indie movie lol


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

That one hipster from every john green book


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

it's so COLD


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

ive read the manga deathnote...not sure if i want to see it animated


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Think of it as a show based of the manga, rather than the manga just animated, if that makes sense


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

lol...sounds exactly like the other
kind of get ur point though, but u know the people who dub japanese movies sound really off for voices...


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh yea na, i prefer subs lol


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

When will they start playing something other than rap during lunch rallies..


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)

Why do people lie some much that they went to Japan and yet still call themselves weeaboos when that term is downgrading.
If you enjoy anime, anime trash is far better.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> But....why?


Omg it's that dude from the Naked Brothers Band off Nickelodeon lolololol 
But yeah now he's just an actor for John Green movies (ew) and does not look right for this role


----------



## Mariah (Oct 1, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Omg it's that dude from the Naked Brothers Band off Nickelodeon lolololol
> But yeah now he's just an actor for John Green movies (ew) and does not look right for this role



Why would they pick a white guy to play a guy named Light Yagami? Are they going to change his name or something? I guess they're going to have to change all of the characters' names if they make everyone else white as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> That one hipster from every john green book



ahh makes enough sense then ahah

lol of course hollywood have to remake them because they are popular.. sigh there are already japanese DN movies


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going back to my Old Nickname Kay, now I Just have to get enough Bells to change my username to Kaytastrophe or just Kay.


I might do a bell Commission, just so I can change my username.​


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

i have a new-found love for guy's arm veins


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> But....why?



I didn't even know they were making a Death Note movie. This is like casting Scarlett Johansson in Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 2, 2015)

pione said:


> i have a new-found love for guy's arm veins



not you too :/


kenny's lines are the only good thing in the show the war at home


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I didn't even know they were making a Death Note movie. This is like casting Scarlett Johansson in Ghost in the Shell.



Oh lol.. yeah I bet they want her as Motoko Kusanagi *cough* *cough*


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> Oh lol.. yeah I bet they want her as Motoko Kusanagi *cough* *cough*



Yeah actually I hear that's what they're planning LOL. I haven't watched anything of Ghost in the Shell but I mean...Rinko Kikuchi.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Yeah actually I hear that's what they're planning LOL. I haven't watched anything of Ghost in the Shell but I mean...Rinko Kikuchi.



Rinko was good in Babel, didn't like her as much in Norwegian Wood though. She's got too clean looks imo for Naoko.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> Rinko was good in Babel, didn't like her as much in Norwegian Wood though. She's got too clean looks imo for Naoko.



I've only seen her in Pacific Rim, and I thought she was very charming. I only say that not knowing anything about the character. Mostly as an example of a Japanese actress who definitely looks the part a lot more than Scarlett


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah.. about Norwegian Wood I've read the book and watched the film and the Naoko character is a lot more complex imo. Oh well

And yes I get your point


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2015)

I really want some seafood right meow. Like sushi.. OH GOD I NEED IT!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want some seafood right meow. Like sushi.. OH GOD I NEED IT!



I BLESS THE RAIN DOWN IN AFRICAAAAAA

oh yes i want sushi but its too dank for my quiche meow


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

we need rain here in Southern California... can't even water my lawn.... poor garden

Sushi sounds amazing i haven't had any in ages...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Panda1376 said:


> we need rain here in Southern California... can't even water my lawn.... poor garden
> 
> Sushi sounds amazing i haven't had any in ages...



omg now i got that song on my brain thanks


----------



## Rasha (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> omg now i got that song on my brain thanks



what's your name?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> what's your name?



i mean the song it never rains in southern california

Booger what else -_-


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

moo what is that riding a tortoise in your sig? a wombat ?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Panda1376 said:


> moo what is that riding a tortoise in your sig? a wombat ?



no a hyrax


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

wtf is a hyrax ?? haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

where is this website hosted cause the background is light and its def not light  here in so cal... ?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

it's a animal.. close in resemblance but they live on diff continents

i think it's est or something cause i'm +6 hours .... i think


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

No class Saturday woot but I feel like **** so eh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

im tired af hhh

oh and persona u so slow sometimes


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

ITS FINALLY FRIDAY YESSS


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> im tired af hhh
> 
> oh and persona u so slow sometimes



yeah i know right? sometimes u just crave more of the story and you have to like wait for the day to come


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> yeah i know right? sometimes u just crave more of the story and you have to like wait for the day to come



yeah or you need to do a lot of crap when it's holiday in game uuu


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah or you need to do a lot of crap when it's holiday in game uuu



Ah like on Sunday? Umm just go hang out with one of the people or go eat at Aiya xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

my new retainers feel weird


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 2, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> my new retainers feel weird



I don't like my retainers. It's hard to talk, they feel weird, and they make me gag. Eventually I started only wearing them at night before I go to bed.

Finished my first exam today. It went well. However, the other two exams are the real challenge. I have a 50 question accounting exam on Tuesday and a Business Statistics exam on Monday.


----------



## kassie (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm sitting at Burger King and their Halloween whopper looks disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah like on Sunday? Umm just go hang out with one of the people or go eat at Aiya xD



ya like golden week or whatnot


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

*googles how to make friends*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

i wanna play cah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 2, 2015)

***** im talking good to her and then she comes like:WHAAAT!?
stfu ***** im not going to deal with u


----------



## tokkio (Oct 2, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> heeeeeeeeeeey where have you been!



heeeeeeeeyyy  i was busy being beaten up by this big fat meanie named College..


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 2, 2015)

Welp going to take my leave again see you all until next time whenever that will be, anyhoo see ya it was nice to see you all again .


----------



## Mariah (Oct 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Fashion


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Fashion



Now THAT'S fashion


----------



## Mariah (Oct 2, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Now THAT'S fashion





Spoiler: More fashion


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: More fashion



this is just turning into bdsm now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this is just turning into bdsm now



as long as both are into it.. sure. otherwise it's just bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

..unless it's for a photoshoot that's it.

really people get to know what it is.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: More fashion



How are people even able to hold a straight face in that position?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: More fashion



Why i open my ****ing mouth? 0.0


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

cause its obviously pretty arranged lol.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

this is the best achievement I've done this year! it's so beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

grats xD

also

ugh

feelings

why

no


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2015)

having heart burn
and tums don't work for me
i also want my hat


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

In 12 days i get my qualification of school i hope i havent ****ed them T _ T


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

Kinda wishin I transferred this year


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MY ANNOYING COUSIN IS HERE,MY SATURDAY TBT SPLAT NIGHT IS SOOOO ****ED UP!


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm so hungry and there are only bananas


----------



## doveling (Oct 4, 2015)

ok he likes me
now what?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had a PS Vita for over a year and I just now saw what a hard copy of a PS Vita game looks like. I thought it was going to be a small disc like the PSP, but it's actually very similar to a 3DS cartridge. I guess I'll be getting a physical copy of Fighting Climax.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2015)

tfw a person u dislike has the same interests as you it's like .. no ..


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 4, 2015)

Why does it take sooooo long to get TBT's?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Short posts? The longer(and thoughtful!) posts you do in the forums that gives them out, the more you get. Don't spam though.

Also **** those feelings... go away


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 4, 2015)

Meowkittens said:


> Should I tell my brother that his buttcrack is showing or should I continue laughing about the freckle on his inner right buttock



Why is this post so perfect?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Why is this post so perfect?



because butt is fun 

idk also i wanna read this play now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Went back to Club penguin for his 10th aniversary...the m-memories...


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Went back to Club penguin for his 10th aniversary...the m-memories...



lol
sometimes I wish I could go back to using DeviantArt again (newest pics were posted in 2011 I believe) but the lack of a good mood passion prevents me. I really want to go back to art and even open a shop here but I just don't when to start, I'm a very slow artist and anything I make will take at least a whole day. better quality stuff might take up to 2 weeks :/


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

double post glitch, pretend you didn't see it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> lol
> sometimes I wish I could go back to using DeviantArt again (newest pics were posted in 2011 I believe) but the lack of a good mood passion prevents me. I really want to go back to art and even open a shop here but I just don't when to start, I'm a very slow artist and anything I make will take at least a whole day. better quality stuff might take up to 2 weeks :/



Hope u come back to DA


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Hope u come back to DA



one day brah, one day


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2015)

Yay homework and studying finished _before_ an unreasonable hour of the night!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

well... you dont have to be that stalker-ish jfc i have other lives besides my laptop >.>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 4, 2015)

I thought my computer was making loud fan noises, but it was just my cat snoring.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 5, 2015)

I ran out of my normal body wash today, so I ended up using one of those fruity ones from Bath & Body Works....I totally smell like a high school girl now.


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 5, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm scared


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I'm scared



Why ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

god im so tired 

frick bad sleep.

which shouldn't be it either like ew.


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

can these people not play football where there's a great chance they can hit someone


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

i hope we can do something fun or different tomorrow like .. really.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 6, 2015)

Do people really believe that there are people going around handing out free ecstasy and telling people it's candy?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 6, 2015)

Yawning can be pretty fun sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yawning can be pretty fun sometimes.



Not really tbh it's annoying unless you get someone else to actually do it.

Also stupid golden hands stop running jfc


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

Tfw your in public and remember the time u waved at someone who was waving behind you and you make a really ugly facial and someone sees


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

bored bored bored


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

I just got paid and I'm already buying things, someone needs to destroy my credit card for me.


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

im so bad at smash


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 6, 2015)

Why am I posting here?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

my mom just broke my 3ds and now i have to get a new 3ds xl but idk which version


----------



## boujee (Oct 6, 2015)

Cramps 
Cramps 
Craaaammppps


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

I hate this website


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

My mom just ordered wings and cheese bread and I feel so lazy holy crap


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> my mom just broke my 3ds and now i have to get a new 3ds xl but idk which version



wait why she broked it?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

Jetix said:


> wait why she broked it?



shes a v angry lady all the time uwu


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> shes a v angry lady all the time uwu



poor you 
anyways,hope u get a new one! uωu


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

Jetix said:


> poor you
> anyways,hope u get a new one! uωu



i decided not to bc theres a lot of stuff i want to buy atm and it wouldnt be smart to spend all my money ):


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
this plushie. I WANT IT


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

why is taeyeon so perf


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> why is taeyeon so perf



wtf is that

oh i love when my throat gets bad i get a really dark voice haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 7, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> this plushie. I WANT IT
> View attachment 151709



squishables are amazing


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

one day I'll have a boyfriend, and he will buy me this plush. one day..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

FALCON PAWWWWNCH xD

that dedede plush is nice though mangoes. i want an umbreon plush that's be awesome


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> FALCON PAWWWWNCH xD
> 
> that dedede plush is nice though mangoes. i want an umbreon plush that's be awesome



you can never have nice things when you're living with...certain peeps. if I ordered that off amazon I can't even hide it cuase thy _will_ find it and laugh at me. fun


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

yea ikr.. i want my own place. but its so hard here fml


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Why do websites only tell you that you've either entered the wrong email or password? Which is it? If they want me to log in they can at least tell me I'm using the right email.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Why do websites only tell you that you've either entered the wrong email or password? Which is it? If they want me to log in they can at least tell me I'm using the right email.



yes i hate it so much fml

also when you know you have an account on whatever site but they obviously can't help you because it's "not there"


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> yes i hate it so much fml
> 
> also when you know you have an account on whatever site but they obviously can't help you because it's "not there"



u play pokemon? you said u like umbreon. he cool


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

used to

yea is always been my fav pokemon


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

your reply speeds are godly, I thought the site glitched.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> your reply speeds are godly, I thought the site glitched.



when im on yes they are at least for brewster and in here since those are the places i mostly frequent


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

Why do people make homecoming proposals so weird.. like chill..


----------



## Isabella (Oct 7, 2015)

small talk is boring. don't ask me how i'm doing because it doesn't matter. i like people who are more open and know how to keep a convo going. maybe we just don't have anything in common.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

Isabella said:


> small talk is boring. don't ask me how i'm doing because it doesn't matter. i like people who are more open and know how to keep a convo going. maybe we just don't have anything in common.



same here. i love having discussions about things regardless of whatever views.

small talk can go shove a rake up front srsly.


----------



## boujee (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn, so annoying


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 7, 2015)

finally ordered myself the animal crossing 3ds xl, lol im only about 2 years late


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2015)

Isabella said:


> small talk is boring. don't ask me how i'm doing because it doesn't matter. i like people who are more open and know how to keep a convo going. maybe we just don't have anything in common.



Small talk at family parties is the worst. All anyone asks me is how college is going, if I have a job, or if I'm driving. I know I don't have too much in common with my aunts and uncles, but there must be something else to talk about. Now I dread going to family parties just because of these conversations.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Small talk at family parties is the worst. All anyone asks me is how college is going, if I have a job, or if I'm driving. I know I don't have too much in common with my aunts and uncles, but there must be something else to talk about. Now I dread going to family parties just because of these conversations.



^^^^this uugh.

and i hate it when my dad is there cause he thinks he's the center of everything


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Small talk at family parties is the worst. All anyone asks me is how college is going, if I have a job, or if I'm driving. I know I don't have too much in common with my aunts and uncles, but there must be something else to talk about. Now I dread going to family parties just because of these conversations.



Literally all of that + if I'm seeing someone. Sprinkle in some unneeded advice here and there too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

some of my favorite things ever are the concerns haikyuu characters have listed on their wiki pages


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Small talk at family parties is the worst. All anyone asks me is how college is going, if I have a job, or if I'm driving. I know I don't have too much in common with my aunts and uncles, but there must be something else to talk about. Now I dread going to family parties just because of these conversations.



All my relative and family ever ask is what grade I'm in and whether I have a girlfriend yet... it feels so mundane and unnecessary.


----------



## milkday (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm so sick of school and my boyfriend's close friend online got amnesia after a botched suicide attempt and so she keeps asking us why she did this and why she had scars and it feels like too much for a fourteen year old, heck everything feels like too much and it's just... oh, i don't know. counselling never helped and i won't tell my mum any of this because she cannot help me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2015)

to start off , my family is cold


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> THIS.
> "How's ur grades?" "Do u have a gf?"



yea

"what are u doing for this semester/part of the year" "u have a bf(lol i could pretty much have whatever i don't really care about gender)" "u drive yet"

no, no, no.. just shut the hell up if you want me there. like i can be at home instead.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 8, 2015)

"ALL TEENAGERS SCARE THE LIVING S*** OUTTA ME". My jam right now.


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

sorry but who designed our senior shirts/sweaters because they're uhhh...... not that great sorry


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2015)

Why must my friends date each other. It feels like incest is occurring in our close-knit group 0-o


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

ugh my dog stole my last mango


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 8, 2015)

why is like everyone selling their collectibles rn


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2015)

I want to drop out of school and just move across the planet. I'm so sick of this life.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 9, 2015)

if you think about it we should all die


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I want to drop out of school and just move across the planet. I'm so sick of this life.



ugh me too. well i need to take this class for money but yeah

talking about that why do they have to give us to find a book that literally not exist let alone like 3 copies on some site.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Ahhhh I wish winter would come over already, the heat sucks ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

I want heat.

Also whoever thought having two **** bosses in a row should get fired ;c


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> I want heat.
> 
> Also whoever thought having two **** bosses in a row should get fired ;c



They were easy bosses and you get fully healed in the second battle -.- also just guard a turn before teddie uses nihil hand lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> They were easy bosses and you get fully healed in the second battle -.- also just guard a turn before teddie uses nihil hand lol



no they werent

i know that. but yeah i eventually beat but that game is so sucky sometimes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> no they werent
> 
> i know that. but yeah i eventually beat but that game is so sucky sometimes.



pshh you just donno hot to play


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> pshh you just donno hot to play



i do you are too hardcore u dont deserve it


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> i do you are too hardcore u dont deserve it



okay sorry ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> okay sorry ;u;



hah well..

also omfg the weather here is sooo bad smh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2015)

PLEASE don't call me in, this week has been hectic and I want my friday to actually be my friday, so please for one, don't call off, and two if you do, don't call me in -_-


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

I wish my friend would say yes T_T


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> PLEASE don't call me in, this week has been hectic and I want my friday to actually be my friday, so please for one, don't call off, and two if you do, don't call me in -_-


Ah man, good luck to you ;u;


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2015)

I have bug bites on my leg. I never get bug bites. How dare it tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

bug bites suck. i dont get them as much nowadays though.

also ffs stop spamming me.. ugh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I have bug bites on my leg. I never get bug bites. How dare it tbh



I have them in by legs,some parts of my body and in my feet like...feet...how


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Brain... go to sleep... this is such a good chance, don't waste eeet. x.x


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

typing on a macbook is a struggle... I don't know the shortcuts n my nails r long.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 9, 2015)

tfw u have a friend crush n just want someone to be ur friend


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

why am i always tired


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

splatfest please start already....


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> splatfest please start already....



Did i broke ur eyes and ears?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Did i broke ur eyes and ears?



don't we have the same splatfest? I believe that it's starting in a few hours right?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> don't we have the same splatfest? I believe that it's starting in a few hours right?



yas! nwn


----------



## Yumei (Oct 9, 2015)

You know how at a simple push of a button, you can lock/unlock your car at a short distance...why don't we do that with houses?


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

I feel like humans are disgusting creatures that use and manipulate others to live. We breed and eventually send forth our offspring to do the same, populate this earth on which we live. 

Wtf is wrong with me lol


----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2015)

Someone tell me how to complete this test because I've failed three times now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah man, good luck to you ;u;



Got called in. -_- Hopefully my work will be able to give me Monday off so I can actually have more than 1 day off... after working 5 days in a row, 48 hours...


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

Mmmm I should of bought ingredients from the store so I could bake something. Even though I am babysitting my sister's kids, sos..


----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Someone tell me how to complete this test because I've failed three times now.



I will pay someone TBT to give me the test answers. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got called in. -_- Hopefully my work will be able to give me Monday off so I can actually have more than 1 day off... after working 5 days in a row, 48 hours...



hope that too yikes.. that's some rough hours ...

also I need moar turt dresses


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I will pay someone TBT to give me the test answers. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.



All it links is to a sign in page, there aren't question I can answer...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> All it links is to a sign in page, there aren't question I can answer...



ya same lol.. gl though

also lol that thread was bound to locked, sigh. easily offended 13 years old lol


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

the silver ocean is so beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

i want more booze

and fr treas

bleh


----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2015)

Of course watching American Horror Story: Hotel before I went to bed would cause me to have a dream about escaping a house of vampires murdering people.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Of course watching American Horror Story: Hotel before I went to bed would cause me to have a dream about escaping a house of vampires murdering people.



That's normal for u 0.0


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

probably 

also hnng grinding


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

unneeded update but one of my bug bites is now swollen  woe is me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

grinding treas is so fun huehuehue


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Sable,give me my ****ing QR code machine NOW i dont care about yo **** >:c


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm horribly addicted to chocolate. It's like a drug to me. I gotta have it 24/7 or I'll feel like s---. And if I don't have any chocolate, I'll steal someone else's.

WEEEEEE


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> I'm horribly addicted to chocolate. It's like a drug to me. I gotta have it 24/7 or I'll feel like s---. And if I don't have any chocolate, I'll steal someone else's.
> 
> WEEEEEE



Oh i got a chocolate bar! nwn


----------



## boujee (Oct 10, 2015)

diabetis


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2015)

I was in a good mood today... I wish I was in a good mood more often, I forget how good it feels. Maybe I need help.


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2015)

>:3c


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

got my first collectible from a restock  if i had known apples went for so much tbt i would've gone through with the restock back in july. i remember being on tbt during the time it took place too lmao oh well


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

"enjoy you weekend! remember to rest too~"
 fcking teachers >:c liesss


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Sometimes i dont even remember what i eated the same day or where did i put that thing i just saw 1 min. ago...god what's happening to me?


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2015)

Why do all the cat/dog breeding websites look like they're from the 90s?


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

Woah my family is more f'd up than I thought...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Who the **** is in FB at 5am?!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> got my first collectible from a restock  if i had known apples went for so much tbt i would've gone through with the restock back in july. i remember being on tbt during the time it took place too lmao oh well



lel i had no idea about the direct and i was probably away or asleep.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

I think my dad hates me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

p4g ruined my life


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

14 year olds are weird 

That was my Emo phase


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> 14 year olds are weird
> 
> That was my Emo phase



AYYYYY >:C
(Well i think ur kinda right)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

oh god i remember when i was 14.

like.. uh i loved visual kei music and manga a hell lot lol. wouldn't say weeb as of today but close enough.


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

Blood on the dance floor was the sht when I was 14


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2015)

damn looks like im gonna be buying my first nendoroid soon


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 11, 2015)

who would i not fight


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> damn looks like im gonna be buying my first nendoroid soon



nendoroid are win, i have a few


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> nendoroid are win, i have a few



I've been tempted by them in the past (especially that Red from pkmn) but i could never feel good about spending so much on something that's like, 4 inches tall hahah even if they are really good quality. i've only been lucky so far that every time they make a Tales character it's never one of my favorites. but Marth is gonna b the death of me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

yea i have yoshika from strike witches and a couple of petite nendoroid figures as well. and yea they cost a lot but they are so cute.

also stupid stomach stop acting up ffs


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2015)

when your last class of the day is cancelled but you have to stay on campus anyway.......


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

I feel like overdosing on energy drinks and giving myself diabetes


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 13, 2015)

time to visit this forum again for a few days


----------



## Esphas (Oct 13, 2015)

always bored


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

so stomach stopped acting up now get me on period already >> ok i dont want it but really cant be anything else.


----------



## boujee (Oct 13, 2015)

Lol why are you indirect?
say it directly, I'm right here


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2015)

like a week ago i was in wal mart just walking around waiting for my brother at the dentist and they had three of those Splatoon amiibo 3 packs, two AC:HHD n3ds bundles, a ton of amiibo cards, and two of those character themed controllers I'd never seen before (Toad and Metal Mario) I was amazed cuz this particular wal mart never has ANYTHING but luckily I had no money. anyway I was in there again yesterday and it was all still there like wtf. some of the cards had sold but that was it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

meh im too tired.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2015)

How long will I be burping ginger? Damn you sushi!
(Just kidding sushi, you know I love you, that's why I am having more of you tonight!)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How long will I be burping ginger? Damn you sushi!
> (Just kidding sushi, you know I love you, that's why I am having more of you tonight!)



sushi is best <3

also i want more spoopy dergs.


----------



## Peter (Oct 14, 2015)

how do people juggle uni, a good social and their hobbies all at once??

i swear since i started uni i've done nothing but work...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I want to do karate but I'm dumb


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Lost on these college apps


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

---


----------



## boujee (Oct 14, 2015)

I found out that my algebra 2 teacher is trans
Like damn, yaaaas mastery represent


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i found an article about my swedish teacher from 6 years ago when she worked in a supermarket and this is a translated quote: "One of the worst things that happens is when customers get money out from their bra"
> 
> ok then i mean fair enough
> 
> also i feel kind of creepy for googling her but w/e



ur swedish right

lol

what even


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

don't know if i liked that dream or am completely bothered by it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

Spoiler: I don't even know anymore man



For a couple years or so I lost all my passion for music. I barely listened to it and I got to the point where I would drive in silence as opposed to playing the radio or my own music. Then just recently I've really gotten a spark for my love of music but now it's like over the top and I want to listen to music every second of everyday and do nothing else. I obviously can't do that and it's been distracting me from pretty much everything else I need to be doing in life. 

And this music. It hurts my soul, my very being. That's the best way I can describe the feelings I get. It's just so powerful and amazing, I feel weird even thinking of it that way. It's such a new feeling I guess since its been so long since I cared this much about music. But oh my god what the heck am I supposed to do. What the actual heck is happening to me. What the heck did I just type out. Send help.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 15, 2015)

how do people have jobs in grad school? i feel like i'd go crazy and my grades would be so bad


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> how do people have jobs in grad school? i feel like i'd go crazy and my grades would be so bad



they probably have contacts/know people that give out jobs i guess 

or just lucky.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 15, 2015)

American Horror Story: Hotel is so bad. Nothing makes sense.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

it seems bad.. idk though.

also freak these personas >>


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2015)

i need nibs but it's like 20$ for 4 of them


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

UGGGGHHHH I'm doing stop motion in one of my classes and my partner just doesn't want to co-operate.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

i just wanna grind persona all day but this freaking adachi floor is a real b***h


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2015)

when i was in the third grade i thought that i was gay, cuz i could draw


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

I can never take anyone who uses emoticons seriously 
XD" is so fake


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I can never take anyone who uses emoticons seriously
> XD" is so fake



lol people use that fake?

i usually only write XD or the likes if i find something really hilarious/fun etc.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I can never take anyone who uses emoticons seriously
> XD" is so fake



I use it to make fun of ppl who like random humor


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

It's an imvu thing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

What I really wanna do right now is to eat donuts...but I don't have any.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

I just found out shia labeouf played the boy in the first transformers movie


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

one of My favorite thing about Bayonetta is the fact she was made by a female lol but people who aren't aware of this continue to think the creator of her is a man, just because of how she is designed.​


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

claire sucks


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

I am a ****ing stupid kid.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

beezlebumon, Gravimon, Mummymon, Olegmon, splashmon ,Wizardmon and Zamielmon are my digimon husbandos

and Angewoman, Archnemon, Lilithmon Lillymon and Mervamon are my digimon Waifus uwu​


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

Poor poor Kaida.


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

In God's name we say what are those


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

i want dem feather collectibles badly man


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

i should really stop getting sidetracked this paper is due tomorrow morning


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i want dem feather collectibles badly man



jav fun. -teases-

also ugh totes gunna get drunk tonight


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2015)

i need a new pillow or i'm gonna die, my neck and shoulders take enough abuse at work i don't have to stand for this >:///


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

pillows are the worst, im glad mine are ok unless i harden them myself while i twist around

ALSO I WANT MOAR DRESSES


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 16, 2015)

i will never understand people who buy collectibles for cheap and sell them extremely overpriced. like why would people pay for something out of the price range when others are selling them for cheaper man


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 16, 2015)

Guy at my work killed my town, 'oh well guess I have to move' I said.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 16, 2015)

my old videos are embarrassing


----------



## Llust (Oct 17, 2015)

i hate how im flexible af one day then once i get evaluated on it the next day during gym, my body will be like like 'lol nope, im taking your flexibility away for today'


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

ech i wish i kept someone with debilitate now -.- ****


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder if I got really lucky yesterday at Best Buy. They were restocked with tons of Amiibos. I remember seeing Marth, Dark Pit, Samus, and Shulk who I'm not used to seeing there. They also had my $10 eShop card so I bought the other two Streetpass games they recently released and they seem fun! I really like the zombie one.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

wow nice 

hnnng this persona fusion things like. really i need some of them though so there is that lel


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

I ate too much spicy food, mm heaven.
Waiting to sign up for spring classes... & why so passive aggressive lately man?? 
Oh well.

I want to watch a movie but can't find anything to watch.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

watch breaking the waves. ^

also ugh i wish i could just remove my uterus/ovaries or whatever **** seriously these periods are ****ing annoying.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 17, 2015)

college work has seriously calmed down for me, not much stress and really long deadlines but I know straight after half term it's gonna be like GOGOGO again and it'll be stressful :I


----------



## boujee (Oct 17, 2015)

Artificial academy is wild


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2015)

honestly if a sentence starts with "say it with me" there's exactly 0 chance i'll read it


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

I just realized how long my legs are


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Will I be placed at 3rd for my game tomorrow?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2015)

Good luck people, on all your endeavors!


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 18, 2015)

pretty jazzed to have gotten the green candy  

i also said i would read one of the articles assigned for perception today but i didn't lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

uh.. wow.. thank you. o.o


----------



## cinny (Oct 18, 2015)

thanks for the movie recommendation, Moko!
checked out the summary/info idk, but sounds interesting & different from other movies I usually watch.


it is 4 am and having trouble falling back to sleep, drank milk so that is kinda helping.
wished I had relatives that lived in NYC or NJ :\


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

cinny said:


> thanks for the movie recommendation, Moko!
> checked out the summary/info idk, but sounds interesting & different from other movies I usually watch.
> 
> 
> ...



well don't go by imdb, they usually write random ****. you need to watch it to get its awesomeness :')

also

ugh

rags

**** off


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

Day 2309
I still dont know what's going to be my halloween costume...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Day 2309
> I still dont know what's going to be my halloween costume...



brazzers gurl

snoop dogg

lol idk


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> brazzers gurl
> 
> snoop dogg
> 
> lol idk


Sonic Club penguin xP


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

*sanic cp pingu brazzers snoop dogg moko tina murray labellefleur jas0n 

perf costume


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Why must beta key distribution be so slow? ;u;


----------



## boujee (Oct 18, 2015)

I just love myself so so much


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

i wana sell a pokeball so if ur interested plz pm me so we can work smthn out ok ty


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

^just hand it over bro

also **** you boss NOT GONNA DO IT

so yay cool story it kills off the main dude every single ****ing time no


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

haven't done any work in my other classes because of that damn history paper.. time to catch up


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 19, 2015)

we're sloooowwly getting away from 80 degree weather and it's almost the end of october. finally.


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2015)

a plus sign keeps appearing next to this person's name who's not on my friend list idgi


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> a plus sign keeps appearing next to this person's name who's not on my friend list idgi



It does if you still have them as contacts or you/they didn't remove properly. 

also screw me meow...


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 19, 2015)

why are the remaining house collectibles i want so expensive


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 19, 2015)

Ugh my cup size went up AGAIN I went from a DDD to a G cup


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

o.o yikes.

ALSO FINISHED P4G TODAY THEM FEELS MAN THEM FEELS


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

why is this teacher never here


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2015)

Have been sleeping since i came back from school.
Bye afternoon :>


----------



## boujee (Oct 19, 2015)

People here are fcking hysterical


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

omg someone texted me ahahaha


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 20, 2015)

i had a piece of "plain chocolate" expecting it to taste more like milk chocolate and wow that was so bitter


----------



## cinny (Oct 20, 2015)

I tried Tennessee whiskey cake for the first time .. I thought I would like it, but noo!!
Rip brownies


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Booze in sweets are usually not nice. No I don't like tiramisu for that lol.

Also f u dad


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 20, 2015)

Finally fixed my Vita's charging issue by getting a new charger from Gamestop. Thank god its not broken xD

On another note, schools driving me overboard


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Finally fixed my Vita's charging issue by getting a new charger from Gamestop. Thank god its not broken xD
> 
> On another note, schools driving me overboard



i hope your gamestop gives you actual charger here they always give 3rd party rubbish.

also i want that le meow so gunna get it unless they sell out at once


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> i hope your gamestop gives you actual charger here they always give 3rd party rubbish.
> 
> also i want that le meow so gunna get it unless they sell out at once



Oh no, it was still 3rd party rubbish, they had nothing else lol
But at least it worked compared to the one I got off eBay xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

yea i have like one store here that gives off actual charger if you buy em i think lol.

lol i see ebay in a nutshell


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

There's a couple arguing a few feet from me and this is just awkward


----------



## kassie (Oct 20, 2015)

I just ate lemon-lime Jello and it was *so* good. *resists the urge to eat a whole pack* ; A;


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 20, 2015)

Why do I spend half my time on this damn forum


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Because you like Korean boys with weird hair ^

Also, Insiang was so good wish they'd screen filipino/tagalog movies more often here :c


----------



## boujee (Oct 20, 2015)

I got such beautiful lips 
Even Kylie Jenner would want resurgery


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2015)

--


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 20, 2015)

wish I could be motivated enough to do some college work but nah, and not looking forward to a lesson tomorrow x.x 
also i'm happy bc my timetable is good (i go in 3 days a week, monday, wednesday and friday) so I have two more days until half term, on the other hand feeling sorry for my brother because he has no half term x.x


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I got such beautiful lips
> Even Kylie Jenner would want resurgery



duckfaces on tbt

coming to your cinemas in 2016


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2015)

how 2 stop time: order stuff online


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

My butt hurts


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2015)

praise the space heater


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

hnnnngggg i want dan now.

also freaking expensive notebooks oh well


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 21, 2015)

Alright new phone, now is your time to shine. Show me you can get through the rest of this school day with 20% battery left


----------



## boujee (Oct 21, 2015)

Ahh I'm so happy 
I won homecoming 
Now my next aim is prom queen for both junior and senior like even if I don't win I want my twin to win and when she does I'm walking right up on that stage with her
Holding her hand 
She's wearing the crown 
I got the stash 
She has the roses
I have the rod 

Then I gently push her prom king away and stand in his place


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

I have to admit criminal girls is really good because the fun mechanic. even if it can be a bit annoying when get the infirmary stuff where you don't need 'em..

but no need to censor really.


----------



## Mao (Oct 21, 2015)

got a c today in history. target grade is a. ahaahaha


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 21, 2015)

Why did I stop playing Splatoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

when you find a song you've been looking for.. ahh yeah


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2015)

Tri-Force Heores


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 22, 2015)

I know people in the KKK are racists...but if they saw Beyonc? walking down the street..would  any of them think she was fine as hell?...Have they ever seen a Michael Jackson video?...everybody knows who Michael Jackson is...I wonder if they ever tried to moonwalk in front of a mirror when they're alone ..I want some orange juice...


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> I know people in the KKK are racists...but if they saw Beyonc? walking down the street..would  any of them think she was fine as hell?



yes, racists sexualize WoC all the time


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

oh god yukko now i remember why i love your bird form


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2015)

I want a Lexus hoverboard.


----------



## cinny (Oct 22, 2015)

I can never find a manga to read??
this has been an issue for so many years, omg & I finally got amiibo cards lmao,..


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 22, 2015)

Weird, there are spots in my eyesight...


----------



## Limon (Oct 22, 2015)

What's that song? I can't find it and I don't know all the lyrics. I just remember that it was good; this isn't fair.


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

the weekend is almost here~~~~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2015)

so freaking tired I can hardly keep my eyes open, I just have to remember to take a shower when I get home and get my hair up while I sleep so I don't look a hot mess for pictures later at night when I get my costume stuff. also I need to decorate my freaking foyer but a lot of the decorations are still in another box somewhere in the garage that I wont be able to get to until sunday... *angry face*


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

woo! half term now, finally a bit of rest ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Frozen is bad lmfao why are people obsessing with this shizz still


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 23, 2015)

cinny said:


> I can never find a manga to read??
> this has been an issue for so many years, omg & I finally got amiibo cards lmao,..



I can find them but where do people buy them even, like, the closest store that sells mangas here is 121km to the north


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

just started a game thread .. hope it goes well haha i haven't ever started a thread like this :I


----------



## boujee (Oct 23, 2015)

omg
Can someone make gemsona adoptables?
That'll be cool


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

An hour left


----------



## boujee (Oct 23, 2015)

The lgbat community is such sht
We downgrade each other more than anyone else tbh


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

I thought i wud regret this username but i actually dont at all

jacob is an awful name


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Eyes go inside of the eye socket.


----------



## cinny (Oct 24, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I can find them but where do people buy them even, like, the closest store that sells mangas here is 121km to the north



I think that would be my 2nd problem if I could find a manga to read, haha. 8( 
but dang that is too far, how about buying them online? idk about anything, soz.
recommend me something, anything. please  ;; <3

I did some workout with my mom, felt like fainting because I rarely work my butt off lmao.
it's alright!! I want to be a gym maniac one day!!! jk maybe. :\


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

My legs are too long


----------



## aericell (Oct 24, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My legs are too long



my legs are too short :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 24, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> my legs are too short :/



smol 4'11 baby


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> my legs are too short :/



I take a step and just fall


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

My legs are just right


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmm, looks like I'm not gonna be able to shower, there's a spider the size of my foot


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 24, 2015)

Uh eeh uh ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> Uh eeh uh ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang



It's been so long since I've heard the Witch Doctor song. Maybe over 6-7 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2015)

At least she liked the gifts.. fair enough.


----------



## boujee (Oct 24, 2015)

anyone know how to install mods in artifical academy 2


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Peter Pan at Disneyland is so so so cute


----------



## Squidward (Oct 25, 2015)

I seriously need some new clothes. I have like 3 pair of pants and 2 bras.


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 25, 2015)

Why did Loki have to lose?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Mom you can ask me if I want to tag along you don't have to act butthurt ass really


----------



## cinny (Oct 25, 2015)

I keep changing my mind of certain majors I want to do.
First it was graphic designs, nursing, education/teacher, and now IT.
Am feeling the late night struggles.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

cinny said:


> I keep changing my mind of certain majors I want to do.
> First it was graphic designs, nursing, education/teacher, and now IT.
> Am feeling the late night struggles.



;u; At least you have some ideas, I still don't know what I want to even attempt once I get into college.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

I really hate the terminology used in my course for the planning assignments i stg. 
for example: i've got to talk about the resources in this planning (it's for the production of a video) and basically i've got to talk about the 'talent' in it, which means that who will be acting in the video. 

idk it just 
irritates me slightly why can't it be like 'actors and actresses', it'd make more sense tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

because it's academical crap. trust me a lot of film studies texts i read are like that using fancy words lol


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> because it's academical crap. trust me a lot of film studies texts i read are like that using fancy words lol



yepp. and dont get me started on all of the documentation i have to do for this smh i mean i've done this before? it's just really repetitive


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> yepp. and dont get me started on all of the documentation i have to do for this smh i mean i've done this before? it's just really repetitive



yeah like these film frames are oscillating, blah blah mimetic blah.. ugh wut

umm hoooow about just writing it normally?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

and on top of the production i have to find people that'll be exceedingly reluctant to be in this video... _oh joy_. lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> and on top of the production i have to find people that'll be exceedingly reluctant to be in this video... _oh joy_. lmao



lel good luck m8

also i hate when we need to go like halfway across town to some random place for class ugh


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

lol wanna buy some nipples


----------



## boujee (Oct 25, 2015)

Mm
Really want a chocolate cake collectible 
Might just buy one


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol wanna buy some nipples



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
Here's some nipples ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 25, 2015)

Driving in the rain with my boyfriend talking about how scary hydroplaning is and the guy right in front of us hydroplanes across 3 lanes of the freeway and when my boyfriend tried to slow down, his car started hydroplaning :'-) 
The car in front finally stopped and was facing oncoming traffic, and our car was inches away from hitting them but we made it and didn't get hit. 

Thank you based god. We made it to Freebirds and didn't die.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

very eager to play undertale


----------



## tumut (Oct 25, 2015)

I want to rip my nipples off.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

i cant express my kawaii feelings


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought my mother said something else. She was playing *you're the most basic of jokes* Band.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 26, 2015)

doing homework for 5 hours and still not being done


----------



## doveling (Oct 26, 2015)

boo is the cutest thing ever
i love his sleepy voice


----------



## Promarged36 (Oct 26, 2015)

How people treat other people is a direct reflection of how they feel about themselves. #justsaying


----------



## cinny (Oct 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ;u; At least you have some ideas, I still don't know what I want to even attempt once I get into college.



Hugs. It's ok, we still have all the time we need ;;
I just want to finish college and travel a bit till I want a family lol. That is asking too much actually. 

I need to create a savings account soon. @_@


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

meh why do i wake up before 9 am ugh


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

woah its almost 2


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

meh i should play p4g i think


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2015)

i just love to suffer


----------



## boujee (Oct 26, 2015)

i can fcking open a shop of unproportional stick figures and price them around 300tbt and still get paid for it
while artist who put their heart and passion and it stills come out with good quality gets around 100-200 tbt, someone needs to tell me what's going on


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

cinny said:


> Hugs. It's ok, we still have all the time we need ;;
> I just want to finish college and travel a bit till I want a family lol. That is asking too much actually.
> 
> I need to create a savings account soon. @_@



*Hugs back* I still don't know how to make a savings account, I can't survive in the real world! Q u Q


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> i can fcking open a shop of unproportional stick figures and price them around 300tbt and still get paid for it
> while artist who put their heart and passion and it stills come out with good quality gets around 100-200 tbt, someone needs to tell me what's going on



lmfao.

also uh good planning dude on that now ech


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

k-pop boys are so darn pretty.


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> k-pop boys are so darn pretty.



heck yeah


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

so it's Berenstain Bears?


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

Tbh k-pop boys really aren't cute at all.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Tbh k-pop boys really aren't cute at all.



GASP!!...LOL..how dare youuuuu!..they look like sweet, delicate, flowers, kissed by the sun, with skin that looks like it's been drenched in the glow of morning dew...whoa..those could be lyrics to a number 1 k-pop song ..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Tbh k-pop boys really aren't cute at all.



this so ****ing much. they look like pothead dolls


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> this so ****ing much. they look like pothead dolls



(crying on the inside)...Forgive them my sweet G-Dragon..for they do not know to the words they speak!!!..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> (crying on the inside)...Forgive them my sweet G-Dragon..for they do not know to the words they speak!!!..



they do like how long are those hairstyles gonna be "in"? lmao.

also i dont like rnb/dance/pop stuff like that anyways.


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> they do like how long are those hairstyles gonna be "in"? lmao.
> 
> also i dont like rnb/dance/pop stuff like that anyways.



They're "in" in Korea. Of course in other places they'd seem weird. No need to like them but no need to make comments like that about their appearance either


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

been for the last decade well. at least make it 60s if you're gunna sport them lol


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> GASP!!...LOL..how dare youuuuu!..they look like sweet, delicate, flowers, kissed by the sun, with skin that looks like it's been drenched in the glow of morning dew...whoa..those could be lyrics to a number 1 k-pop song ..


They look like little boys.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Lixx said:


> They look like little boys.



they do like i saw this dude who was born in like 1986 he still looks like 12


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

...speaking of looking like 12 year old boys...I wonder what Miley Cyrus is doing right now at this exact moment..


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> ...speaking of looking like 12 year old boys...I wonder what Miley Cyrus is doing right now at this exact moment..



@miley


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2015)

the japanese ver of love me right is absolute terrible and i'm sad to say that.


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

i need to get a new chair + table because my butt hurts and there's never enough space [on the table, that is]


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2015)

--


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 27, 2015)

I _really_ want my 1000 BTB back. Accidentally sent bells to the wrong user who's been inactive for a year oops
And yes, I bought the booker correction thing


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

That new song by Adele is really damn good..


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2015)

i hate when you're chatting to someone about a trade, and then you say you need a minute and they like disappear completely. i know people have lives but i have to go to work soon and i really wanted to finish out a trade. X(


----------



## boujee (Oct 27, 2015)

Them eyes look thirsty 
Stop looking at me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @miley



most likely. haha

also omg idk if to laugh or be mad ... dad.. come on..


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2015)

i just got tyler oakley as a recommended blog something has gone terribly wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Zane said:


> i just got tyler oakley as a recommended blog something has gone terribly wrong



lol better than youtube recommending taylor swift and frozen when i listen to oldies almost exclusively.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 27, 2015)

Kaida x Junpei is my otp.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

i bless the rains down in aaaaahhhfrica 

ugh i wanna see toto meow.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

my youtube recommendations today...Kenny loggins featuring Michael McDonald 'This is it"...sometimes youtube gets it right..


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

honestly i find it creepy how people call celebrities things like mum, dad or son. shoutout to a friend that does this irl and is like "i love my sons" (a band) it makes me cringe everytime i smh


----------



## Mariah (Oct 27, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> honestly i find it creepy how people call celebrities things like mum, dad or son. shoutout to a friend that does this irl and is like "i love my sons" (a band) it makes me cringe everytime i smh



Or they call them babies. "Look at my sweet baby!" Dude, he's 30 years old!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Or they call them babies. "Look at my sweet baby!" Dude, he's 30 years old!



this or when they call them bae or make otp's of band member.. ummm no.

or if they use baby/babe as in like they were their boy/girlfriend um.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

just was browsing tumblr and found someone who is scarily similar to me lmaoo. live in the same country, same name, same sexual orientation (it's on their description lmao), same likes. how ironic.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

i just wanna play p4g all night meow


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

Finally...i catched a shop restock...


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

college applications ughhhhhhhh


----------



## boujee (Oct 27, 2015)

There was a restock?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> There was a restock?



Yeah at 7pm pst time


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2015)

i like my yarn yoshis so much /sniff


----------



## boujee (Oct 27, 2015)

For candy cause that wouldn't be a lost


----------



## Llust (Oct 27, 2015)

i hate how one minute id be all outgoing and drawing attention to myself
then id get depressed out of nowhere and isolate myself in a corner. yeah its awkward transitioning from 100 to 0 just like that


----------



## Limon (Oct 28, 2015)

Why does this essay have to be so long?


----------



## hzl (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm on a night shift and have finished doing everything I need to do... just trying to stay awake til 8am now.... uuuuh the drag


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

I really hope I don't get yelled at.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

i had too much coffee

meeeewwww


----------



## boujee (Oct 28, 2015)

I need more adoptables 
But boys


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2015)

gnoixaim is da best <333333333


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

ball is life


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm hungry but I don't feel like getting up.


----------



## tumut (Oct 28, 2015)

My kawaii dreams have been shattered.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

why why just ****in' why i never meant it for that again...


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

I might have adhd


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

love my new avatar and signature ^^ they r gr8


----------



## Lily. (Oct 28, 2015)

I want mango salsa


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

I can't change my septum piercing for the life of me and I cry


----------



## boujee (Oct 28, 2015)

still looking for a chocolcate cake


----------



## tumut (Oct 29, 2015)

Greedy mother****ers.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Oct 29, 2015)

I want more MT tape


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

IM A HIGHWAY STAAARRR


----------



## Mariah (Oct 29, 2015)

That new South Park episode...what the ****???


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2015)

when will the next restock beeee


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

i dont jav enough bells for it anyways :c


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i wanna sleep forever



good idea man

also rebel rebel is a good song


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2015)

I totally want thai food right meow, and I also want all the stuff I am making for Halloween. I'm kind of sad it took this long for me to get in the mood this year, dang fire, before the fire I was stoked already, was going to make my own costume and everything... =[


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

ugh sorry turt D:

im just glad i can go to that game shizz cause i dont wanna spend time with "family" .. ech


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

i wonder if there's any other PoC users here
that poll suck


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

can i miss out on tomorrow too


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

Aww I wonder who confessed about me cause none of it made sense 
1) Gamzee is a "BIG" btch you are not top dog.
I don't recall putting myself out there as number one but I am quite flatter that people think that for I don't do much 
2) I never putted porn in my signatures unless you're reffering to that one with the girl with the blurr chest cause that wasn't porn(no sexual interaction, nada). 
3) I take advice, just not stupid advice
4) I haven't been mean to anyone unless you're reffering to ems and the hidden owl, sorry I don't know how to be fake but please do try again and maybe hmu and come off anon(you should grow a pair, like so dumb)


&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Today is national cat day c:


----------



## Murray (Oct 29, 2015)

If you see a post that is against the rules, please report it and *do not reply*. I'm reopening this with the condition that this does not happen again.

Thanks


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Wha?


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

"I'm surprised they're not ban yet"
I'm not really good at kissing azz, sorry.
Being overly nice is creepy 
You people are bipolar with your preferences

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feel free to tell me and not in a corny azz Skype group


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

My legs are too long for a flexibility test


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

I wish someone would help me with my power point :'c


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

exo christmas album.. plzzzzz


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

My dad is fcking snoring and it's annoying as hell


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 30, 2015)

yoongi dressing up as naruto brought me back to life


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

okay i hate when people chew SUPER loudly when you can hear them from a mile away ;-;


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> yoongi dressing up as naruto brought me back to life



i died watching the video when it came on the v app LOOL. they were adorable.

going to watch arrow & sleep early.
ugh!!! I am excited and scared when 2016 comes... so much is going to happen for me honestly.
growing up is sucha wild ride.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 30, 2015)

cinny said:


> i died watching the video when it came on the v app LOOL. they were adorable.



i had so much trouble waking up because i couldn't sleep last night. but then i opened up my messages on LINE and my friend sent me a pic of his costume and i jumped tf out of bed LOL. kpop halloweens are amazing


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

waiting for my headphones ;u; totally not going out today xD


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

when I try to sing or think about the song; adele - hello.. I always sing/say this?? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUjvaMWKeBI


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

i know i shouldn't

but

fr*ck


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 30, 2015)

To all the people that block me 
Think I should get ban or say things about me anonymously 
Thank you for letting me know I'm that itemidating 
That I can ruin some one mood is a flash and still smile about it 
Image me being really mad I must be a beast cause I'm just speaking my mind 
Sorry I don't know how to be fake /stunts away


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

do I need more voodoo dolls


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

no u give em all to me ^


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 30, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> do I need more voodoo dolls


Yeah


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> do I need more voodoo dolls



you have too little


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

so hungry and i want pasta but it takes forever yay


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

Moko said:


> so hungry and i want pasta but it takes forever yay



I had pasta last night >:3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I had pasta last night >:3



it was dank shizz

also i want moar booze


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2015)

everybody wanted to know what i would do if i didn't win
i guess we'll never know


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 30, 2015)

need a voodoo doll...NOW


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

i want omgpop back


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

i want mint to plot in a nice spot gdi.


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i want mint to plot in a nice spot gdi.



u got this, i believe in u.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2015)

eating a pumpkin spice bundt cake with cream cheese frosting and it's awesome


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2015)

I rather have Mexican candy going on sale this week.


----------



## TrickYarn (Oct 31, 2015)

Iced coffee is amazing.


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

i want chocolate


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2015)

i managed to not wake up with a sore neck this morning wow this feels amazing


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2015)

no one I know uses the line app anymore
i just want to use emotes & stuff


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2015)

it's pouring rain how r the kids gonna trick or treat


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i wonder if any kids are trying to rob our house of candy because we aren't home lmao
> u aren't supposed to go trick or treat in sweden today (i think it was last week or yesterday) but people still do it today because it's the american tthing today :<



nah it's today they are supposed to, never heard of else during the weekends lol.

also comiccon/gamex was awesome  glad i went


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

idk if i can finish this by the end of the year


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

cinny said:


> no one I know uses the line app anymore
> i just want to use emotes & stuff



I HAVE LIIIIIINEEEE


----------



## mikacchi (Oct 31, 2015)

i can't justify asking for a new acnl game for my birthday x~x but i want a sheep town!


----------



## boujee (Oct 31, 2015)

i look like I be chilling but I be sad low key


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I HAVE LIIIIIINEEEE



YOOO do you have the exo sticker sets? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm so glad i just wanted for another restock instead of spending 2k tbt on these things on the first day lmao


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> YOOO do you have the exo sticker sets?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'm so glad i just wanted for another restock instead of spending 2k tbt on these things on the first day lmao



what omg gonna look for those rn

also your lineup looks soo good


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> what omg gonna look for those rn
> 
> also your lineup looks soo good



wait is this like the LINE game or the LINE messenger app?? because i'm talking about the messenger app where they have an animated version and a real version 

omg yours does too!! i hope i'm not one of those voodoo dolls~


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> wait is this like the LINE game or the LINE messenger app?? because i'm talking about the messenger app where they have an animated version and a real version
> 
> omg yours does too!! i hope i'm not one of those voodoo dolls~



yeah i have the messenger app lol, just got the real one & i'm getting coins to get the other one

and omg nooo never


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I HAVE LIIIIIINEEEE


add mee bb!! 



aleonhart said:


> YOOO do you have the exo sticker sets?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'm so glad i just wanted for another restock instead of spending 2k tbt on these things on the first day lmao



omg ya there are exo stickers on line LOL
a lot of kpop stickers on kakao too.. but i only talk to my bf on that rip

& me tooo, I was going to buy collectibles from the shops huhu.. but yay 150 restock for everyone.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yeah i have the messenger app lol, just got the real one & i'm getting coins to get the other one
> 
> and omg nooo never



i LOVE the animated one. the chanyeol in the rain sticker is my favorite LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> add mee bb!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's one more restock!! are you gonna catch that one?  and omg yeahhh i've seen the bts stickers on kakao :'( wish i had it but line is more than enough of a money waster for me


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

hmmm uwuwuwu november gunna rip my walllletttt


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

cinny said:


> add mee bb!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i downloaded kakao bc of kdramas LOL i never use it besides for exo updates


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2015)

There's this farm nearby that I sometimes go to for Halloween and every time I go there I always see a shooting star. I've seen like four in my life now and they've all been in the same place  I got really excited about it when I went earlier and saw another one.


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

the blanket kick choreo is so cute


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 1, 2015)

I love her but its too hard...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

im hungry af hurry up fishes.


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 1, 2015)

i love red bull


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

red bull is yuck 

also hnng im so hungry still meow


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

i want some delish food


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> i want some delish food



i want salt and vinegar crisps its delish

also this umbreon plushie is so ****ing cute


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want salt and vinegar crisps its delish
> 
> also this umbreon plushie is so ****ing cute



I tried them once, I flinched at the taste every time I ate one, but they were pretty good~


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want salt and vinegar crisps its delish
> 
> also this umbreon plushie is so ****ing cute



dude you want chicken, lots of chicken when you're hungry

and ayy your plushies are impressive


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> dude you want chicken, lots of chicken when you're hungry
> 
> and ayy your plushies are impressive



Not just chicken, any cooked animal in general makes a great feast~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I tried them once, I flinched at the taste every time I ate one, but they were pretty good~



i love that salty oil taste so goood.

nah not chicken then i'd want sushi or steak


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not just chicken, any cooked animal in general makes a great feast~



I KNOW RIGHT ;u; god I'm craving so much of meat right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> nah not chicken then i'd want sushi or steak



lol steak, you remind me of chie


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

im craving froyo :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> im craving froyo :c



mm yes me too

also i really hope i can get the p4dan le


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Ugh, I'm craving some Popeyes now. T^T


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2015)

nugget


----------



## Mao (Nov 1, 2015)

i had a whole week to do hw and im doing it now what is this


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 2, 2015)

when ur forced to choose between EXO and BTS for the MAMAs hahahaha


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> when ur forced to choose between EXO and BTS for the MAMAs hahahaha



the struggle LOL but EXO's sooo close to leading anyway


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 2, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> the struggle LOL but EXO's sooo close to leading anyway



ughh ikr. i want bts to experience great things but realistically, exo's our best shot at number one! you like big bang too though don't you?


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> ughh ikr. i want bts to experience great things but realistically, exo's our best shot at number one! you like big bang too though don't you?



yes i love them! but tbh i don't think they should be leading in some of these things.. like the dance performance and best mv, really?? bae bae was a weird one.. i honestly thought shinee's married to the music would have more votes than it does


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 2, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yes i love them! but tbh i don't think they should be leading in some of these things.. like the dance performance and best mv, really?? bae bae was a weird one.. i honestly thought shinee's married to the music would have more votes than it does



they're just really popular sigh. i'm really disappointed bts aren't in the best dance category. like REALLY? one of the, if not the best dance group currently!! i'm really excited tho omg i had a fun time watching last year's


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> they're just really popular sigh. i'm really disappointed bts aren't in the best dance category. like REALLY? one of the, if not the best dance group currently!! i'm really excited tho omg i had a fun time watching last year's



omg right!! their dance for dope was one of the best i've ever seen and they totally would deserve to win in that category. i wonder how nominations work? bc they really should've been included there


----------



## Mariah (Nov 2, 2015)

I would like an emotional support hedgehog.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

You know, I'd really appreciate having a new laptop or something.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 2, 2015)

it's pouring in california. what a feat!!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

i want dank susheeeeeeeeee


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 2, 2015)

3pm? HA! looks like 6pm...


----------



## boujee (Nov 2, 2015)

i really want some adoptables
but only in rlc
hmu if you got something[mostly wanting a male adopt]
got paid and is ready to waste


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 2, 2015)

I really want grilled cheese, but I doubt my boyfriend will be able to go to the store before it closes... like I srs need that grilled cheese and soup probably... UHG I need it!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

them nipple threads mango


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

why and how do people follow me on etsy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> why and how do people follow me on etsy



lol they know your username? idk

also i wanna do a playthrough again on p4g but it's gunna ruin my life again


----------



## cinny (Nov 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> why and how do people follow me on etsy



Same happens to me, but I get followers for liking/fave items.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

^i guess that too lol.

alsoo mm this soup is so good


----------



## xianli (Nov 3, 2015)

i never thought i'd say this, but i really miss being able to eat crunchy vegetables ?! i've just got braces + a retainer in and it's so painful aghh and annoying to eat [my diet consists of brioche, pasta, yoghurt, eggs and soup currently]. i feel unhealthy all the time and also very guilty because i fell asleep whilst they were glueing down my braces [the chair was really comfortable ngl]


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

WEIRD AL FTW


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

cinny said:


> Same happens to me, but I get followers for liking/fave items.



ya that's all i do on there, and it's just random people following me so idgi :0


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 3, 2015)

My Halo 5 clip needs more views. This is a hilarious, rare glitch that happened to me.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2015)

jav shaved his leg for 220 bells why


----------



## Mariah (Nov 3, 2015)

Elin said:


> jav shaved his leg for 220 bells why



Who is that girl in  your avatar?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Who is that girl in  your avatar?



xxscreamkiwixx


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Elin said:


> jav shaved his leg for 220 bells why



Oh god no
Please no


----------



## Mariah (Nov 4, 2015)

Elin said:


> xxscreamkiwixx



Who is that?


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

i just got a popsicle and im so happy


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Elin said:


> jav shaved his leg for 220 bells why



what omg i'd do that too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Elin said:


> jav shaved his leg for 220 bells why



ew i'd want at least 3k if i were gonna do that.


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

Hungry and it doesn't help that I'm watching mukbang videos


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

im so cold and i don't wanna keep eating cold cereal but i'm so hungry and i don't have time to cook right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

mm apple pie bb


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

i love this thread and the what's bothering you thread so much idek why


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

http://lavender-ice.tumblr.com/post/131761927499

this is my basic random thought train every day


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't understand the people that put bags of trash in their car and drive to the dumpster. It's like maybe 40 yards away... Is walking really that terrifying to you? Do you not care that your car probably smells like garbage now?? 

People are so fkng weird


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

how do some people get so much btb.
i know from postings and stuff but my gosh- like are all of you filled to the brim with talents that you can sell thing for or do you really just post so much that you've got like 7k btb. my gosh i can barely keep 1000.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 4, 2015)

I miss playing AC. :c


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 4, 2015)

I love Sailor Moon. That is all.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I love Sailor Moon. That is all.



same


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

steven universe with it's long asss break


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

i dont know if i like "juana, la virgen" or not. i am 74 episodes in and still don't know how i feel about it


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

^that is one hell of a commitment for not knowing how you feel about it yet.


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

I find it weird when people confess about me saying how I use to be nice when I hardly even talk to anyone on this site
Or that my signature represents how much of an "azzhole" I am when most of my sht is just random 
People are weird


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

grab my horns and start kicking like youre riding a viking


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

--


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

been thinking a lot about tavros lately, spiraling into the black hole that is my personal davetav hellbubble

rest in apple juice and smores there are not enough fanfics to satisfy my endless craving for these goofballs being beautiful together

also when did i gain an interest in gamtav again where's the decent gamtav at


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

this app is so perf for me omg


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

He's getting on my nerves, a bit. 

Not naming names.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Nov 4, 2015)

i cant find the size of the staff for housing and urban development in the us :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 4, 2015)

when you have to study for an exam but everything's out to get you


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Llust (Nov 4, 2015)

middle schoolers are really annoying imo


----------



## Mariah (Nov 4, 2015)

If you hack someone, why not just keep it a secret and slowly delete their stuff? Why take over their channel and upload a video about what a great, elite hacker you are?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

i still can't play smash bros


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

i wanna go to japan.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2015)

My Art Appreciation prof so hot


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 5, 2015)

My hair smells like aloe vera... And it's really soft


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

why can't cycling be more productive.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 5, 2015)

why do I currently have really bad crusty scalp dandruff? why won't it go away?


----------



## boujee (Nov 5, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> why do I currently have really bad crusty scalp dandruff? why won't it go away?




omg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2015)

gg broke sties m8s


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2015)

the site locks me out for one day and this what happens


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> why do I currently have really bad crusty scalp dandruff? why won't it go away?



i feel you except mine isn't bad as yours, it's just a tiny bit but it bugs me so much


----------



## Duellym (Nov 5, 2015)

Why are all good cars expensive, rare or rot out?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 5, 2015)

I wonder why so many people on this site go incognito. I'll see a thread with like 6 members in it, but only one name is showing.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I wonder why so many people on this site go incognito. I'll see a thread with like 6 members in it, but only one name is showing.



Because I like being secretive.


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

i just want to sleep


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i really need to get on a good eating schedule. 
it's 11pm and i haven't eaten for like 10 hours.
it's too late to eat but ugh do i wanna eat.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I wonder why so many people on this site go incognito. I'll see a thread with like 6 members in it, but only one name is showing.



I've been wondering that too recently...


----------



## piichinu (Nov 6, 2015)

its so my fans dont get upset when i dont reply to hate mail


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Because I like being secretive.



you're not really.

o well as long as i don't have business with the people idc


----------



## Mariah (Nov 6, 2015)

What was the drama in the LGBTQA thread and who mentioned my name?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What was the drama in the LGBTQA thread and who mentioned my name?



lol that thread is always drama because of some kids who like to troll hard. shrugs.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

There is a guy i really dont like in my school whos last name is a users name on this site so i have this random resentment against this user


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

How do vampires always look so neat and tidy if they can’t see themselves in the mirror?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2015)

I really hope me and my boyfriend can go have a nice dinner or something for our anniversary, cause it would suck to just do nothing like every other day of our lives... I miss having our days off together and being able to go walk to FroYo or have a subway date and stuff, it's so hard with our new schedules. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

soooo glad i got this LE, well worth all the dough cause I probably won't buy any more games this year unless i get something really cheap on steam sales.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

I find it entertaining and hilarious when people accuse you of doing something you didn't do. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i think diana is really ugly and she freaks me out.


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2015)

screaming internally at your sig ^

i want cookie dough


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

Mao said:


> i want cookie dough



same

tbh i'm starting to get nervous for monday ??? i've got to do a pitch in class haha ;n;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

umm right gg schedule man so we're gonna be in class full time AND write final assignment in december.. wtf


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

is it possible for a bad pillow to kill you like can u die from letting your neck get stiffened up over and over b/c it certainly feels that way


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

The "xD" emoticon makes me feel highly uncomfortable


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> The "xD" emoticon makes me feel highly uncomfortable



xD xD xD 

also, well this wine was really good aw yis


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> The "xD" emoticon makes me feel highly uncomfortable



same tbh, the :^) emoticon also makes me feel uncomfortable, I only use it in ironic or sarcastic circumstances lmao

edit: just thought of another, this one


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> xD xD xD
> 
> also, well this wine was really good aw yis



i am FEELING UNCOMFORTABLE!! >: (((((
(i'm kidding btw)

another thought: being an art student is expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> same tbh, the :^) emoticon also makes me feel uncomfortable, I only use it in ironic or sarcastic circumstances lmao
> 
> edit: just thought of another, this one



i started using those ironically, but then i started using them seriously. they're okay at this point, heh. I think that other uncomfortable emoticons are: 
o-0
0_o
-_-


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 7, 2015)

banan it like the motherfockening beatbox dog 666


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

-_- is a bit annoying depending how you use it.

i hate when people use like really long emojis like >>>>(^__w___^)<<< or whatever tho


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

--


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

sehun  suho  please


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> is it possible for a bad pillow to kill you like can u die from letting your neck get stiffened up over and over b/c it certainly feels that way



I have been feeling the same way lately. Even though I've been using the same pillow for a year or so now... I took some time and massaged my neck (found sht ton of knots) and it got better after that. 

I have no motivation to do anything active and the big food holidays are coming up. I better get this motivation before I blow up like a balloon.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm so annoyed and irritated right now. I really want to punch a wall right now.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

the beatles got a vevo channel on youtube and they uploaded good quality videos for many songs and i'm so happy. no more 60s quality!


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have been feeling the same way lately. Even though I've been using the same pillow for a year or so now... I took some time and massaged my neck (found sht ton of knots) and it got better after that.



I forget how often youre supposed to change yr pillow but this one is definitely past its expiry, whatever it is. rip
i know what u mean, sometimes i gotta massage my neck before i can even get out of bed 



John Lennon said:


> the beatles got a vevo channel on youtube and they uploaded good quality videos for many songs and i'm so happy. no more 60s quality!



 i didnt even know they were back together


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 8, 2015)

i'm grading papers for a typically freshman level college class and i can't believe some of these people are in college


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

been a while since i've listened to a concert stream


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

I didnt realise how talented red velvet was


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

I walk too damn fast for the rest of my friends and family


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> the beatles got a vevo channel on youtube and they uploaded good quality videos for many songs and i'm so happy. no more 60s quality!



lel i prefer the 60s quality sound.. i don't care for all these flac shizz. especially people who uploads in flac, no diff and it just takes another hour to dl it.

also mom stop being so ****ing bigot against genders all the time jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

froyo master race


----------



## boujee (Nov 8, 2015)

I need more adopts


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2015)

i played in my town too long and my villagers started trading catchphrases and clothes >:T


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

When I look at my activity, all I see is a long line of green avi's e.o


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

When are my teachers going to put in the exam grades :/


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

(͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

just logged into my fantage account again after.. 4-5 years? ahh i still remember these people on my friends list.. also can't believe people are still doing bae/pd tryouts and trying to start drama OTL chill


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

its 12:30 and im crying over yixing rn.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

taesaek said:


> its 12:30 and im crying over yixing rn.



i'm crying over all these exo abs pics


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i'm crying over all these exo abs pics



getting rekt is a daily thing for us exo trash.


----------



## cinny (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so picky when looking for a place on airbnb.
Also found out that C-Clown got disbanded last month.. rip I liked them for awhile when Justice came out.


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

staying in bed today because it's raining so heavy and freezing cold out and i can get all the lectures i'm missing online

rip my grades


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

the end of my braid has naturally curled into a perfect ringlet like rose quartz's hair and it's like a spring


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

tfw when you see a pic of your friend's friend at random and they be hot af


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2015)

rolls eyes outta my damn head


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 9, 2015)

this thunderstorm woke me up though.


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 9, 2015)

Why are my dogs staring at me.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

How do people turn up their volume all the way w earplugs
This is painful


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

mmmm i need to charge my mp3 player which ****s up 24*7


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

That moment when you're bored af in class

so you sharpen your pencils because you haven't got much else to do

but then you sharpen pencils so much that you get a blister on your finger

and it fricken hurts

#TheStruggleIsReal


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

^ouch.

also omg ow i feel weird.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 9, 2015)

to enter this giveaway, just send me 100 tbt for one entry!!11


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

BTS are so good ;w;


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2015)

it's a little amazing how fast i can go to feeling like crap for no reason


----------



## boujee (Nov 9, 2015)

Ever just read something and your stomach just turns?


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

when will i be accepted at school


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

I really don't want to write 2 tests tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

that was a bit unexpected, but i think i can get used to it..


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

why tf people be like "this is a giveaway!! giveaway means free!! so, you have to pay 1000 tbt for 0.005 of an entry c:"


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> why tf people be like "this is a giveaway!! giveaway means free!! so, you have to pay 1000 tbt for 0.005 of an entry c:"



this, been bothering me as well. like wtf not gonna pay tickets for it.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

i wish my teacher would give us feedback on our (the whole class) personal statements stg. we've been waiting like, 3-4 weeks???


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2015)

--


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 10, 2015)

looking through some old doodles like most of these don't look like they were drawn by the same person, i don't have an art style.

























also i can't pick an icon, please send help.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

Multiple thoughts!
    - Since when did Starbucks not be able to give me a regular smoothie? I went to Starbucks for the first time in ages last week, and I wanted to order a smoothie and banana nut bread, and the guy said they put in a meal supplement thing. And every other drink on their menu has some sort of whacky thing in it or was something I didn't want. I'm not intending to diss on anyone who likes Starbucks. Their banana nut bread is still good though.

    - I need to clean but I don't want to.

    - I need to find good music again. I'm getting used to the music I like now. Crap.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

i am so tired


----------



## kikiiii (Nov 10, 2015)

so its actually been months since ive been on here (not that anyone cares lmao). . . ive really missed acnl n the bell tree so yeahh ;////;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 10, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> so its actually been months since ive been on here (not that anyone cares lmao). . . ive really missed acnl n the bell tree so yeahh ;////;



Welcome back!!!! Sounds kinda creepy but I did notice you were gone, your posts were always so cheery!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 10, 2015)

I need to do a homework but god im lazy af right now


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

o-o' a production of a video my whole class is doing takes place on friday, just realised that is friday the 13th. I hope there wont be any bad luck involved haha ^^''


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2015)

all these missed connections


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

why are kids so wack.


----------



## boujee (Nov 11, 2015)

I seen this one person from the troll community fantroll appear on my dash and I just cringe caused we argued before because he felt offended about this post I made that wasn't even about him(he just wanted to say something).

Also recalling that thread about pronouns and how being called a it is dehumanizing while people who are agender are perfectly fine being called a it


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Why didn't everyone shoe up to soccer today, Jesus Christ I made 4 sprints in 5 minutes


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a little less than 2 months left of this class but there is so much work to do ; ^ ;


----------



## Grot (Nov 11, 2015)

If you were to create your own religion that was for a day off on every 3rd Monday of the month, would it be within reason if they denied you of your day off?


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

me af.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 12, 2015)

my friend isn't here today.. welp


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> my friend isn't here today.. welp




Me


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 12, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> im so tired of everything smh



me too especially my parents :[

also damn i look good like that.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

i've always wondered why my selfies were so bad but i found out
 its my face :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> i've always wondered why my selfies were so bad but i found out
> its my face :^)



cant say i like em either but that pic i took today i kinda like for some reason


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

it's a good picture, Moko! c: (if you are talking about the one in the what do you look like thread)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> it's a good picture, Moko! c: (if you are talking about the one in the what do you look like thread)



yup that one. thank you c:


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2015)

i want a haircut


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

i am queen *****.


----------



## Zombiichann (Nov 12, 2015)

*Tom nook talks to much lol*​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

custard is soo good omg


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

ahhhh so awkward ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

i wanna watch funeral parade of roses again


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

Why do people think they can hug me


----------



## boujee (Nov 13, 2015)

Literally every other post there's a pony


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

--


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

a couple just sat down next to me what do i do


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

so tired but it's so loud and windy outside ;w;


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

I've got to get my feelings under control..


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

MALACHITE IS LOVE, MALACHITE IS LIFE.


----------



## tae (Nov 13, 2015)

do people hear themselves before they speak, or nah.


----------



## Esphas (Nov 13, 2015)

i wish my back pain would leave me alone


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

--


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 13, 2015)

should have eaten that yoghurt before it spoiled


----------



## tae (Nov 13, 2015)

why do villagers never ping to move when you're trying to make room... i mean really. 
when you're happy with all 10 villagers everyone wants to move out but as soon as you're looking to change things up it's like nobody's down to take one for the team.


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2015)

i gotta wait until monday now for new amiibos b/c canada post is lame


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 13, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> damn atl is a good band, but i listened to their music too much when i was 12 so now i cringe when i try to listen to it,.



their last good album was so wrong so right anyway


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 13, 2015)

I just looked through my email inbox and saw I still have the email TBT sent me when I registered this account. From 2011.


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 13, 2015)

I think Giant Oarfish are really cool, I'd love to swim with one....that is if I ever learn to swim. ^_^


----------



## boujee (Nov 14, 2015)

Craig and tweek are official


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

tfw when you scare the **** out of your dad when he enters the toilet


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 15, 2015)

I wonder how the person reacted who saw the first time a parrot talked.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

WEE WOO, WEE WOO.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

im becoming way too much p4g trash halp


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

laptop pls i was just on tumblr I know there was a lot of gifs calm down and stop overheating


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

where is my dad


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

my neighbors are literally walking their cat down the street.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

oh lol this be fun.. no no


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

So glad they've pushed back the deadline for my evaluation ;u; it's now on the 20th (and I've already completed my evaluation)
Wish that I'd get the grades on other work though, been waiting ages!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

ugh i hope i did this right lmao.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

How did "I'm too tired to even cook but I've not eaten since breakfast so I'll make pasta then go straight to bed" turn into being sat at my laptop an hour and a half later playing _Clicker Heroes_.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Where do they sell boots like this?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

just remembered I have pizza in the fridge from last nights dinner owo yum


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

i want pizza now lmao;;

also ugh im glad i only have to write this shizz until next week cause I'm halfway done and I'm way too tired and blech to do anything else haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want pizza now lmao;;
> 
> also ugh im glad i only have to write this shizz until next week cause I'm halfway done and I'm way too tired and blech to do anything else haha



I want pizza too. I miss Pizza Hut in our area .


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

i want to go home


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

i wanna see you 

and i'll totally give you that for christmas like man you need to play it to get me now haha


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Why can't people just throw their trash away


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

i wanna change back my username to jun ugh.

anyways mom can you please stfu im not in the mood for your boring silliness rn


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2015)

Mouthwash is _not_ contact lens solution. Noticed that just in time.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 17, 2015)

Damn son I look good today


----------



## inkling (Nov 18, 2015)

I am eating the best sandwich ever. I had a sandwich last night as well though not as good as the king of all sandwhiches that I'm having right now.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 18, 2015)

i foud a song i've been looking for for a long time that i had forgotten the name of. turns out it wasn't as good as i had remembered and now i feel like that emoji that does this -_- but like x1000


----------



## cIementine (Nov 18, 2015)

Tina said:


> Mouthwash is _not_ contact lens solution. Noticed that just in time.



you'd have the mintiest, cleanest vision in town!


-

I have a really sore tip of the tongue and it stings 24/7. googled it and it's common after taking antibiotics. makes sense.


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

i'm so impatient, i thought this would have gone by a little bit faster than this. ~

i'm too tired to work today. end me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

i kinda wanna cut my hair like in my avatar now. and get a naoto cap hm


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

jesus christ some teachers are horrible people o-o'


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 18, 2015)

it is honestly so annoying when you have that kind of cardboard-likem thick paper and it has been slightly bent so it looks super ugly. idk but it is so O UGLy!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

i wish i could go to Starbucks right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

this candy was too sweet my eyes and teeth brb burning down like a pile of sugar


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2015)

i'm so slow at replying to stuff gottdamn


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 19, 2015)

monsta x is coming 4 me


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

yay my fav youtube music dude is back with all the japanese oldies uploads *w*


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

I haven't been on here in several months....woah...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I haven't been on here in several months....woah...



kinda noticed, wb 

also ugh i feel so hot but its cold here meow hope i dont get sick


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh either today or tomorrow will be the last day forms for this will be accepted!

I can't wait to see what kind of art I'll get but I'd have to wait until next month hnnnnnnng


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> kinda noticed, wb


thank yew c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

i like getting drinks at Sonic during happy hour


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

gah why now i wanna see you even more frick


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 19, 2015)

all the sudden kpop haters on here just make me want to use kpop gifs in my sig always


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

why are people so salty and hating on here o-o'


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 19, 2015)

The Westboro Baptist Church says that God hates Jews. But Jesus was Jewish, and Jesus is God. So the Westboro Baptist Church says that God hates himself. They worship an emo god, and that's kind of weird.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 19, 2015)

I just realized Squirtle is combination of a squirrel and a turtle. Mind = Blown


----------



## device (Nov 19, 2015)

why were ppl attacking moko in that beyonce thread? just seems unnecessary imo


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 19, 2015)

My mother is claiming that I am not stressed. It makes no sense. Like, I've been applying for colleges, looking for jobs, I've been having problems with my boyfriend, I have a 10 page research paper to do, I'm trying to keep my grades up in school and I've been starting to feel depressed again. You can't tell someone they aren't stressed out. That is literally the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 19, 2015)

I ****ed up.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> I ****ed up.



What happened D:

I have no idea how one can not love boobs. They're beautiful and enchanting.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What happened D:
> 
> I have no idea how one can not love boobs. They're beautiful and enchanting.



uhh when they are too big/in the way and you feel uncomfy with them?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> uhh when they are too big/in the way and you feel uncomfy with them?



Oh I was just making a generalized statement, disagreeing towards the hate on all kinds of boobs.

Well then.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

yeah i dont hate boobs in general either seems like a not so random thought though after that thread lmao.

mine are too big though for my body tbh


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol so you know how that came to my mind lmao

You know I could really appreciate some chicken right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

Of course, I  do frequent the forum after all 

also ugh i totes dont wanna clean i just wanna color shizz


----------



## tumut (Nov 20, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> all the sudden kpop haters on here just make me want to use kpop gifs in my sig always


stop sinning


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

i want to sleep


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

i love Buc-ees


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 20, 2015)

My hands are cold


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2015)

how is my left nostril blocked if there's snot coming out of it? ew
please help me solve the mystery of my simultaneously blocked and unblocked nostril


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> how is my left nostril blocked if there's snot coming out of it? ew
> please help me solve the mystery of my simultaneously blocked and unblocked nostril



Because your nostrils split their workload. Throughout the day, they each take breaks in a process of alternating congestion and decongestion called the nasal cycle. At a given moment, if you're breathing through your nose, the lion?s share of the air is going in and out of one nostril, with a much smaller amount passing through the other. Every few hours, your autonomic nervous system, which takes care of your heart rate, digestion and other things you don?t consciously control, switches things up and your other nostril does all the heavy lifting for a little while. The opening and closing of the two passages is done by swelling and deflating erectile tissue - the same stuff that?s at work when your reproductive organs are aroused - up in your nose.
The nasal cycle is going on all the time, but when you?re sick and really congested, the extra mucous often makes the nostril that?s on break feel much more backed up.

There are at least two good reasons why nasal cycling happens.

One, it makes our sense of smell more complete. Different scent molecules degrade at different rates, and our scent receptors pick up on them accordingly. Some smells are easier to detect and process in a fast-moving airstream like the decongested nostril, while others are better detected in the slower airstream of the congested nostril. Nasal cycling also seems to keep the nose maintained for its function as an air filter and humidifier. The alternating congestion gives the mucous and cilia (the tiny hairs up in your nose) in each nostril a well-deserved break from the onslaught of air and prevents the insides of your nostrils from drying out, cracking and bleeding.

Source: http://mentalfloss.com/article/30363/why-does-your-nose-get-stuffy-one-nostril-time


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 20, 2015)

^
Mister Researcher up here. ;o;

Hnnnnn just watched the live performance of Vixx's Hot Enough and it's just too good I can't handle it <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> ^
> Mister Researcher up here. ;o;
> 
> Hnnnnn just watched the live performance of Vixx's Hot Enough and it's just too good I can't handle it <3



Pshhh I'm just a bio student so we were taught about this stuff and it intrigues me. That and I suffer from sinusitis which gets extreme sometimes during harsh winter. I was just a bit lazy to type it all out so I looked it up lol.

Also ew korean music


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Pshhh I'm just a bio student so we were taught about this stuff and it intrigues me. That and I suffer from sinusitis which gets extreme sometimes during harsh winter. I was just a bit lazy to type it all out so I looked it up lol.
> 
> Also ew korean music



>n>

ew aerate sinusitis gross
korean music is way better than sinusitis.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> >n>
> 
> ew aerate sinusitis gross
> korean music is way better than sinusitis.



It's not that serious for me, but it's still kinda sorta gross I guess, depends how you look at it. It hasn't been much of a problem with me since the past year, but before that it gave me one hell of a time. 

Korean music sucks eggssss jk it's nice, just not my thing :')


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Because your nostrils split their workload. Throughout the day, they each take breaks in a process of alternating congestion and decongestion called the nasal cycle. At a given moment, if you're breathing through your nose, the lion’s share of the air is going in and out of one nostril, with a much smaller amount passing through the other. Every few hours, your autonomic nervous system, which takes care of your heart rate, digestion and other things you don’t consciously control, switches things up and your other nostril does all the heavy lifting for a little while. The opening and closing of the two passages is done by swelling and deflating erectile tissue - the same stuff that’s at work when your reproductive organs are aroused - up in your nose.
> The nasal cycle is going on all the time, but when you’re sick and really congested, the extra mucous often makes the nostril that’s on break feel much more backed up.
> 
> There are at least two good reasons why nasal cycling happens.
> ...



thanks for that! who knew nostrils were such hard-working machines.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

owo i'm so glad one of my tutors said my personal statement was, as they put it 'fab'. (and also really glad that they said if they received that personal statement they would consider me as a student for uni, yayy) 
Ｏ(≧▽≦)Ｏ


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

sooo not looking forward to december ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 20, 2015)

so whenever im stressed out and smell something i become rly uncomfortsble and almost scared every time i can smell the smell again. that's not great smh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

relationships are hard


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Bullying is hard to stop


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

literally so freaking mad that i got into GOT7 so fast.
i've alreayd watched so many variety shows and REAL GOt7 seasons i'm going to cry.

jb, mark, jackson, please take me. i am ready.


is jackbam a thing, because my god are they always all cuddly and sht.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 20, 2015)

tasty cake


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

why didn't i get a chocolate cake


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

damn this restock game is brutal, everyone is exploding. x)

give me yo peaches cuties.


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2015)

happy


----------



## boujee (Nov 20, 2015)

missed the restock 
didn't even know there was a restock 
especially a chocolate cake restock like jfc


----------



## kassie (Nov 20, 2015)

peanut butter should be illegal man


----------



## tae (Nov 21, 2015)

ohmygodwhy ^


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 21, 2015)

when i wake up, it'll be stats studying and ppt making day


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

it's so cold ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

azure said:


> peanut butter should be illegal man



yes :[

also draw me like one of your pretty yaoi boys


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Random thoughts


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 21, 2015)

i need to watch one piece but it has like 700 episodes and i haven't watched anime in weeKS plus i'm watching detective conan and it's long af too.... but i need to watch it ;;;;

i should stop listennig to anime ops it just makes me want to watch a ton of bad anime smh..,


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

only 6 hours and 30 minutes until this auction finishes, I can't wait ;w;


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

it's kind of weird that some people who joined before me have less posts than me due to hiatus, busy, etc.. while im over here just joining in july 2015 and i have 7k posts..


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> it's kind of weird that some people who joined before me have less posts than me due to hiatus, busy, etc.. while im over here just joining in july 2015 and i have 7k posts..



like me ;w; I joined a couple months before you and I took a hiatus until the start of October, 

I did get a shock when I saw you'd only joined in July. I was like 'how have you got 7k posts?? wow' (which is a good thing)


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> like me ;w; I joined a couple months before you and I took a hiatus until the start of October,
> 
> I did get a shock when I saw you'd only joined in July. I was like 'how have you got 7k posts?? wow' (which is a good thing)



haha!! i did post a lot back in summer, when i had absolutely NOTHING to do lol. i posted more in the new leaf boards, since i played ACNL back then.. now i just post in the basement or Brewster's cafe lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

I should write this thing tbh but feeling pissed and tired asf so I will probably do it tomorrow.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 22, 2015)

im getting pissed off watching jessica jones and i think daredevil was a better show
also i hate will simpson, tht fking ugly ass captain america wannabe!!!! DIE


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

i hope you have fun, i miss you already damnit


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 22, 2015)

why do people feel the need to type unnecessary comments in villager selling threads when they have no intention of buying......


----------



## Contessa (Nov 22, 2015)

I was talking to my friend about my problems and they were helping me, then after they said they wouldn't have done that for anyone else and just knowing that they care about me in some way made me really happy. Just talking to them makes me really happy I guess. Sure there's my group of best friends who are all great but this one friend in particular is on like a higher level I guess you could say. oh well :0


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2015)

mood: I.M doing the dougie in the trespass dance practice


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2015)

there's no way we're gonna get in in time like there are 15 other people here i'm gonna ddiiieeeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> there's no way we're gonna get in in time like there are 15 other people here i'm gonna ddiiieeeeee



good luck ;w;

i pray to turtgod this is gonna be alright.. aaaahhh it feels so bad but her fault i followed her instructions.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Texas is a lot colder then people try to make it out to be.
We freeze our butts off too.


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Texas is a lot colder then people try to make it out to be.
> We freeze our butts off too.



i'm in texas! it's chilly today, but no where near cold for me. (i'm from colorado originally) 
i hope you stay warm this winter season. :') 



//// i have this stupid sound stuck in my head but the way jackson & bambam says
"cause' you are mine, you're mine you're mine you're mine" _ruins me_.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

ugh i hope it went well

also ppl who think im good at electronics im like a monkey with a can opener lmao


----------



## Javocado (Nov 23, 2015)

I want a Captain Falcon helmet


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

i wanna blast tommy february6 but my headphones are broke mango


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

i wonder why all the crazies like to use random fruit words in their sentences


----------



## boujee (Nov 23, 2015)

in one of those moods where I hate everyone 
like you're annoying 


probably cause no one's helping me but sure can send me some bull **** like tomorrow's a brighter day or it's all in god's plan


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2015)

i hope i never become broke when i get a job

like if i think life is hard already what am i doing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm really hungry rn and I need to do my homework but I seem to be too lazy to do it


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2015)

can my prof please email me back. the test is tomorrow!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder if Jambette gets more action than me.


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Texas is a lot colder then people try to make it out to be.
> We freeze our butts off too.



i'm in texas

it's not that cold here but it's chilly


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

AndyP08 said:


> I wonder if Jambette gets more action than me.



think of the children.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Normally I'd have something to think about but I'm too lazy to think today
wait, isn't that thinking
Lemme think about this real quick.


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

kai is too cute with his chicken leg


----------



## seliph (Nov 23, 2015)

i keep forgetting jongin's stage name and think everyone's talking about me and i get really confused


----------



## cinny (Nov 23, 2015)

Still finding a movie to watch on netflix, rip.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an Engrish test to study for ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 23, 2015)

I hope the games with gold for the Xbox One and 360 are really good next month. They've been kind of crappy or ones everyone already has.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2015)

how 3 days of lecture material will be turned into a 17-item short answer stats exam is beyond me rn


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

i want to stop eating fast food everyday but my parents won't listen


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

YOU KNOW WHO LIKES SPECIAL ENTERTAINMENT LIKE THAT


MY MOOOOOOM


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

man, i hate plot resetting.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 23, 2015)

Wished that I finally left when I had the opportunity.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 23, 2015)

i have never heard of these words before but okay


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

My butt hurts
I guess you could say I'm a butthurt 13 year-old


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sorry.


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

mama votes are breaking my heart


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

i so need new coloring pens/pencils.. the ones i have are getting pale and i can't sharpen them properly anyways


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 24, 2015)

i barely even have 10 reviver seeds for my final boss fight in super mystery dungeon. im so screwed.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

why do they have to screen those movies so late smh


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 24, 2015)

--


----------



## Loriii (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm very sorry that I've decided to just keep quiet from now on. I think I've already done my part and feel that this is too much for me. So sorry if I have to leave. I need to do this for myself. Hope you take care. Goodbye.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> honestly i hate that person so much. i'm horrible for thinking what i'm thinking lol
> 
> also i need to buy a new pencil sharpener smh and i'm still rly upset and anxious about that thing i lost last week eeeeeeeee i probsbly dropped it putside or by my locker in school so it's probably fine but what if i dripped it somewhere else that'd be rly awkward
> 
> !! im thinking a lot atm



don't be horrible i have those thoughts quite a lot but then they are justified i guess..

i do too, and new pencil but smh the good ones are like 30 bucks.. no thanks.


----------



## boujee (Nov 24, 2015)

Waking up to these gifted messages made my day 
Thank you guys for cheering me up a bit


----------



## milkyi (Nov 24, 2015)

Wish I was a teen idle instead of being 14 and nevermind.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 25, 2015)

currently smitten with jooheon from monsta x  i love his dimples and that aegyo-sal!!


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

bts, i hate you so much.
e n d - m e


----------



## duckvely (Nov 25, 2015)

line rangers is so addicting why


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

why did i stay up til 2am again


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 25, 2015)

taesaek said:


> bts, i hate you so much.
> e n d - m e



the teaser for run <3333 they own my life


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

when is exo going on radio shows again.. i need those chansoo collabs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2015)

so glad to have new pens finally aahh


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday Park Chanyeol (?｡• ᵕ •｡`) ♡


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2015)

remind me to be sick on tuesday :c


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2015)

you know youre old when you get kinda hype about being called 'young and healthy'


----------



## Starunia (Nov 26, 2015)

WHY DID WE WANT TO GROW UP SO BADLY


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 26, 2015)

Hmm... I'm not a big Amiibo collector, but I love Rosalina and there's not really any figures of her out there aside from the Amiibo. $30 is a pretty hefty price for a tiny figure, but I don't know it's not like I buy figures that much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm starting to get haunted by the name "Puffy"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 27, 2015)

So I'm already almost done with my Christmas shopping, there are just a few random things left for me to buy and a couple people I don't really know what to get for, but I'll probably get them like something small at the store, cause I've ordered just about everything online... X.X I am pretty proud of myself, I set myself a limit of how much to spend, and only went a little* over. Now I just have to try to find a way to get my boyfriends part of the payment for the gaming computer and order that bad boy. =D
(*A little being like a few hundred dollars because I'm sick...)


----------



## Luxanna (Nov 27, 2015)

Trying to think about what I should make for my boyfriend Christmas gift, what other charms I should make, what does he like


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

I wish christmas was already here


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

lel wasted asf yesterday

and school today was interesting so glad i went though haha


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 27, 2015)

I find it crazy how much I used to be on the forums and now I'm hardly ever on!


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

They call me homewrecker.


----------



## aericell (Nov 27, 2015)

fake or nawwwww


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

fakk next week


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Terezi is my favorite troll but Jade is my favorite human.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

i wanna get a small tattoo.


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

I hate the Christmas season so much I want it to end
Or I want it to go back to Halloween


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

i really don't want sunday to come


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

I break a million hearts just for fun.


----------



## boujee (Nov 27, 2015)

i really want a cartoony artist.
Not like 'disney' sht but someone like psg


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 27, 2015)

i love bein swag


----------



## aericell (Nov 28, 2015)

i haven't had a real conversation w my irl friends in a while.. not just this week off


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2015)

rip in peace the 82 blue pikmin murdered by the waterwraith 

i haven't played Pikmin 2 in a long time I forgot how to kill it. u_u


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

I LIKE STCIKERS MORE THZN YOU


----------



## Heyden (Nov 28, 2015)

Where is my copy of smash


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

why am i doing this

- - - Post Merge - - -

O FEELS LIKE SPEZKING IN OJGGU FOR THE WHOLE REST OF THE WEEEEEEEEEEEK.


----------



## riummi (Nov 28, 2015)

"rip in peace" = rest in peace in peace 
XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on the grandma wig on


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

mm yeah treasure


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

I really don't want to write this essay...


----------



## Albuns (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait, it's Saturday already?! Well crap, guess I really need to sleep more.


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 28, 2015)

Random thought of the day- my mantra is as follows: Scary Things = Important Things.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

i am so bored


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

sunflower said:


> I really don't want to write this essay...



I'm procrastinating this essay still... oops.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2015)

My English class has to enact a scene from Hamlet as part of our final and my group decided to film it using stuffed animals, so I'm looking over the footage now to edit everything and I'm dying because in the end we're all chanting a verse from it over really dramatic music and it kinda sounds like we're in some kind of Shakespearean cult.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

thank you.. that's all and i hope we both can turn it into the better


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

THE BUTT SMACKER


----------



## boujee (Nov 28, 2015)

I found my iPad! It's been 2 weeks.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm so tired.


----------



## Joy (Nov 28, 2015)

I've been putting all my assignments on hold to play Persona 3 FES.
Lol I'm screwed.


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

I wanna start drawing again but can't bring myself to

tfw


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 28, 2015)

The Powerpuff girls are coming back in 2016 oh boy I'm so excited I hope they don't **** it up


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 29, 2015)

I keep having problems with my ears and it's just so annoying to deal with. ;v; One of my ears has blocked up so my hearing in that ear is all muffled so now I have to get ear drops and put them in every night and it makes me feel so low and depressed, I find it hard to concentrate and it's just awful. Plus I have mock exams next week and I just don't have the motivation within me to revise or work hard for them, life is really... Difficult, at the moment, I just need the Christmas holidays to be here so I can focus on myself and not worry about school work or anything like that. I want to focus on improving myself and becoming more positive, and avoid running away from my problems.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

So glad I finish 2 hours early tomorrow ;v;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I want 1,000 posts. lol


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Why did I wake up before 10


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

butterfly is too beautiful..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

Eat chicken!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm desperate to eat something actually good. I'm tired of eating ****ty food, sometimes I end up not eating at all. If only I had money and could cook better..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I want ice cream.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2015)

I need money. I want Skyrim. *sobs on the floor* Also, I have 6 more readings in anthropology to finish. Woooo go me.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

Not sure if I should make a thread about looking for oc art...


----------



## boujee (Nov 29, 2015)

might open another rlc request shop
i need all these dream selfies into art so i can go on my art looking hunt


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

i should try becoming a workaholic for the money


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

Jessie the pepsi


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

I hope I haven't forgotten any History homework s: Slightly worried now lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

Hope I don't get lost in the airport.,


----------



## duckvely (Nov 29, 2015)

just 7 more..


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

there's so much police sirens going on omfg im scared


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

wth why is he killed off the 2nd chapter i dont like this book already


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 29, 2015)

boy groups exist to make girl groups look prettier


----------



## Llust (Nov 29, 2015)

IM SO FKG DONE WITH AMERICAN HORROR STORY
MY EMOTIONS HAVE BEEN THROWN AGAINST A MUTHA FKG BRICK WALL AFTER WATCHING EVERY EPISODE
LIKE IM ALREADY DAMAGED ENOUGH FROM CLANNAD, ANOHANA AND A LULL IN THE SEA
I HATE YOU BUT I LOVE YOU


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 29, 2015)

mimihime said:


> IM SO FKG DONE WITH AMERICAN HORROR STORY
> MY EMOTIONS HAVE BEEN THROWN AGAINST A MUTHA FKG BRICK WALL AFTER WATCHING EVERY EPISODE
> LIKE IM ALREADY DAMAGED ENOUGH FROM CLANNAD, ANOHANA AND A LULL IN THE SEA
> I HATE YOU BUT I LOVE YOU



omg clannad and anohana ;_;


----------



## Albuns (Nov 29, 2015)

mimihime said:


> IM SO FKG DONE WITH AMERICAN HORROR STORY
> MY EMOTIONS HAVE BEEN THROWN AGAINST A MUTHA FKG BRICK WALL AFTER WATCHING EVERY EPISODE
> LIKE IM ALREADY DAMAGED ENOUGH FROM CLANNAD, ANOHANA AND A LULL IN THE SEA
> I HATE YOU BUT I LOVE YOU



Check out Hotarubi no Mori e If you already haven't, I get the _feeling_ it'll lighten up your mood, teehee~


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Spoiler: TWD Spoilers



I had a heart attack when Maggie almost died.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

why is the walking dead even popular the first season was good but it sucks now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm in the mood for a meximelt from Taco Bell.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 30, 2015)

that feeling when you want band merch but you've got like no money


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 30, 2015)

haha i'm still alive that's weird

i have a lot of stuff to do in school but i can't really do anything so well that sucks smh


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 30, 2015)

one presentation and one paper this week, same for the next, and then finals the week after. can't wait until after the 16th!!


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2015)

this girl is jealous because im hanging out with her friend lawl


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 30, 2015)

Really hope I don't get lost in the airport. I need to save a couple bucks.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 30, 2015)

Uptown funk you up so let eat cake by the ocean~ ooooolala


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 30, 2015)

really disappointed I didn't grab a copy of acnl when it was on sale at target


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

i have a project due tomorrow, which i didnt do. im basically screwed.  there goes my grade. (its also really late, so i couldnt do it even if i wanted to)


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2015)

mamas are tomorrow and i'm still debating whether or not i should stay up to watch the whole thing live


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 1, 2015)

should i go shopping later??..


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Always lonely.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

the gerogerigegege is awesome


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2015)

*burns readings*

ah yes. finals week.


----------



## alesha (Dec 1, 2015)

I put 'your random thoughts' on the table, neatly, in alphabetical order


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

I like pie1


----------



## alesha (Dec 1, 2015)

I like pie2


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

i like pie3

also i survived but srsly dad relax omfg


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2015)

when people talk like shadow the hedgehog
ignorant humans


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2015)

this smiley looks so done with life ):>

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my god i jsut eralized that ):> looks like a happy cowboy from one side and from the other it looks like someone who is done with life


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

ya or it looks like someone ironic with a partyhat lol


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 1, 2015)

^ : )

happy unicorn or content pigeon ???


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

I like pie4


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 1, 2015)

the due date for the paper i've been working on has been extended THANK GOD. i have a presentation on thursday i haven't really worked on yet so this is such a blessing


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

pronouns are clownish and silly


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

Why don't I just have like a million dollars to buy all of the things off my amazon wishlist?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

where are you i will find you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

i hate cleaning here so much smh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

i want to reach nirvana


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

I might be going to Chicago.


----------



## aericell (Dec 2, 2015)

i'm starting to get tired but i have to get up in like 30 minutes


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 2, 2015)

i am so stressed out !!!!!!! it feels like my mourh is the Dryest of Dry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

UHG! This girl whose working here the next few months is like the cutest ever, like she makes me smile everyday just stopping at the desk to say hi before going off to work. >.< Her name is Lorraine and she's just ****ing adorable. Its been a long time since I've had like a legit girl crush... >.<


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 2, 2015)

this is
rly 
rly
rLY
awkward
........,,,,,,


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 2, 2015)

what am i doing with my life


----------



## aericell (Dec 2, 2015)

MAMA is giving me overwhelming feels


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

i needa go shopping soon...


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 2, 2015)

00jachna said:


> what am i doing with my life



same


----------



## Lynnedge (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm hungry. I want a taco.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lynnedge said:


> I'm hungry. I want a taco.



Now i want tacos.


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

This smell is coming from where?


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2015)

math finals today, please pray 4 my grades & soul


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

what's with my random headaches like i legit know i didn't do a thing like hit it or whatever aah


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2015)

no boyz club


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 3, 2015)

final day of exams tomorrow finally <333


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

lol teacher you dont rly have to give us 76 more pages .. it's not a fricking law course i tell you.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2015)

For some reason I have 60 followers on my empty blog that I'm using to hoard a url.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 4, 2015)

I posted after Mariah in this thread, life complete.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 4, 2015)

A brownie at 2am is always a good decision, hopefully I don't die now...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2015)

My throat hurts, and it's not just the weather!


----------



## duckvely (Dec 4, 2015)

if you're going to eat please don't talk with your mouth completely full because it's spilling out of your mouth..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> if you're going to eat please don't talk with your mouth completely full because it's spilling out of your mouth..



this also you avatar is creepy.

anyways the weather here like stop raining and being so windy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

I want pizza! lol


----------



## Squidward (Dec 4, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> if you're going to eat please don't talk with your mouth completely full because it's spilling out of your mouth..



This girl in my class eats this ham sandwich and she eats it so loudly and talks with her mouth full. I've actually told her 6 times in like 5 minutes and she just ignored it each time and continued munching it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

weekend woo hope i can get a 3ds this weekend or maybe monday


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 4, 2015)

Anxiety about making Christmas presents this year is getting to me D: I love crafting and I love giving gifts that are super personalized, but I feel rushed even though I have several weeks left.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

why do one name a company bruno banani

i'm legit laughing so hard right meow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

why do one name a company bruno banani

i'm legit laughing so hard right meow


----------



## Qwerty111 (Dec 4, 2015)

What was the person who first kissed someone doing? Must of been pretty awkward.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 4, 2015)

Why must my stylus keep on falling down the side of my bed so I have to crawl underneath it to get it OTL


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

I actually like Animal crossing : Amiibo Festival


----------



## boujee (Dec 4, 2015)

Triple post


----------



## boujee (Dec 4, 2015)

Ahh I remember that confession where I was proclaimed as a big btch and if I was actually nice I'll be well liked wheeeeen
I am well liked 
Your azz is just highly sensitive.

feels < logic


----------



## boujee (Dec 4, 2015)

Triple post


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 4, 2015)

i've been watching the jdrama "mischievous kiss" and i was quite liking it at first but i don't know if i'm gonna continue. 


Spoiler



can't stand male love interests who take like 15 episodes to stop being an ass and the female lead who can't get over them!! i was really hoping he'd change a bit sooner but it's getting hard to keep watching. and not to mention the annoying female rival.if the manga is like this too, then it's the kind of shoujo manga i hate reading


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 4, 2015)

who shot Tupac and Biggie?.....how come in k pop, the dude who looks the most like a girl is the main one that comes out spittin raps like Jay Z, catching me all off guard....how come the k pop boys always look prettier than the females in their video?...who the hell ran over my mailbox?....if I could switch bodies with Bill Gates, I would make out a check from him to me for 10 million...he wouldn't miss it..then we would switch bodies back after the money is in my account..I mean, who can he tell?..If there were a zombie apocalypse...would I be ready?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't believe how much of a greed monger you are..


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 4, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> who shot Tupac and Biggie?.....how come in k pop, the dude who looks the most like a girl is the main one that comes out spittin raps like Jay Z, catching me all off guard....how come the k pop boys always look prettier than the females in their video?...who the hell ran over my mailbox?....if I could switch bodies with Bill Gates, I would make out a check from him to me for 10 million...he wouldn't miss it..then we would switch bodies back after the money is in my account..I mean, who can he tell?..If there were a zombie apocalypse...would I be ready?



Made me snort hard like a pig


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 4, 2015)

Matramix said:


> I can't believe how much of a greed monger you are..



these are random thoughts that are not to be taken seriously....random thoughts that will...never...happen...in REAL life...but you're right, I 'll make it 20 million...


----------



## Matramix (Dec 4, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> these are random thoughts that are not to be taken seriously....random thoughts that will...never...happen...in REAL life...but you're right, I 'll make it 20 million...



Oh I wasn't directing it at anyone posting here I just had a thought about my friend haha hope you didn't take it as me coming for you?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm so tired I can hardly type properly on here /.\


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 4, 2015)

Matramix said:


> Oh I wasn't directing it at anyone posting here I just had a thought about my friend haha hope you didn't take it as me coming for you?


LOL...I totally thought you were coming for me for hijacking Bill Gates body and taking 10 million out of his bank account!!! Kinda hurt my feelings...we cool tho!!!


----------



## Matramix (Dec 4, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> LOL...I totally thought you were coming for me for hijacking Bill Gates body and taking 10 million out of his bank account!!! Kinda hurt my feelings...we cool tho!!!



LOL honestly I didn't even read your thought before I posted oops


----------



## duckvely (Dec 4, 2015)

so many ducks this is amazing


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2015)

there're fireworks outside nd i can't imagine what for


----------



## Albuns (Dec 4, 2015)

Now I'm not sure what to think. Being curious and trying to speculate won't help either.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 4, 2015)

Today's been one of the most happiest days of my life.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't stop, let's bring it back to 140


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 5, 2015)

lol ok then


----------



## seliph (Dec 5, 2015)

its ****in lit


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 5, 2015)

omfg i've been working on this essay all day when i planned only like 3 hours. if it didn't take so long to find those damn articles this would've been a lot easier.

but now i only need to write an abstract, which i basically already have from a previous assignment, edit it, and i'm done!!! but i also need to grade papers ugh why did i agree to being a TA (even if it's paid i h8 it)


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 5, 2015)

Ohmygod WHY DID I AGREE TO CHANGE MY USERNAME TO DARTHADELE


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

DarthAdele said:


> Ohmygod WHY DID I AGREE TO CHANGE MY USERNAME TO DARTHADELE



because karma


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 5, 2015)

i'm grading papers where the students have to write about a painful past experience and they have me in tears wow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

i hate monthly grocery shopping tbh


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

helu


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 5, 2015)

I need to save up money and stop buying Amiibos.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

The tags for this thread are so random...


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> The tags for this thread are so random...



the last two.....


----------



## teto (Dec 5, 2015)

why do some potatoes have that weird bump that looks like a nipple?


----------



## boujee (Dec 5, 2015)

Why do I still come on here?


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm willing to sell my account for 50k btb


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

That makes no sense because if you get 50k btb and sell your account the btb is on that account. xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 5, 2015)

Just a random thought, lol.

Though the person can transfer the BTB on my new account I guess.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 5, 2015)

Finally found my copy of acnl lmao. it was in a really obvious place lol i suck


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh god the joy you feel when you think you need to write nearly 2,500-3,000 words on your dissertation in three days only to discover you've misunderstood horribly and it's only 1,200! I was down that I only hit 822 today before feeling I was at that point where I needed to just stop. Then a classmate told me the true total and suddenly my mood flips because I realise I'm ahead of where I needed to be (the one-third mark minimum, but I was aiming for halfway)!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> Oh god the joy you feel when you think you need to write nearly 2,500-3,000 words on your dissertation in three days only to discover you've misunderstood horribly and it's only 1,200! I was down that I only hit 822 today before feeling I was at that point where I needed to just stop. Then a classmate told me the true total and suddenly my mood flips because I realise I'm ahead of where I needed to be (the one-third mark minimum, but I was aiming for halfway)!


That's always good ! I can't say I prefer short or lengthy ones, it all depends on the assignment and if you need to quote a certain amount of sources and such.

Also I hope I have enough money for that HHD LE console now..


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> That's always good ! I can't say I prefer short or lengthy ones, it all depends on the assignment and if you need to quote a certain amount of sources and such.
> 
> Also I hope I have enough money for that HHD LE console now..



It needs to be 10,000 words total and is due in May. My lecturer has dotted lots of little deadlines around. e.g. she expects us to submit the next couple of chapters on February 1st.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

It was worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> It needs to be 10,000 words total and is due in May. My lecturer has dotted lots of little deadlines around. e.g. she expects us to submit the next couple of chapters on February 1st.



Wow o_o hope you can make it! At least it's better than giving us like five schedules before deciding on one...


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

The ABC song sounds like Twinkle Twinkle Little Star when I hear it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> The ABC song sounds like Twinkle Twinkle Little Star when I hear it.



haha ya it is.

also so glad to jav my new mp3 player gonna stuff it with shizz now mango


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN WE USED TO SING?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

I have to make an effort this time


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Drake is a great dancer..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

im hungry asf and i dont want to eat more marshmallow santas -w-


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

I stayed up for 24 hours...maybe...I ...should...lay...down


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

Her presence is the only thing that will make happiness be born in the insides of my mind and soul.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 6, 2015)

tavros nitram


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

what a nice 5 hour nap...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

i need to get a chest bind ;;


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

Did I really take it that far though?? Only took me 2 seconds to write lmao..

--

Okay.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

I need to charge my phone...but the charger is soooo far away...


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

i need to shower and get ready for dinner with the boy but I'm too lazy


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 6, 2015)

need to get coastal scents 2 palette and nyx suede lipstick in vintage!!


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

2 more weeks


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

why is ham on pizza called canadian bacon. 
even the canadians don't get it.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

exo astronauts


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

whatchu doing to your artist S.M....first TVXQ..now Exo suing to get out their contracts...whose gonna be next Shinee? dafuq going on


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

pls though get this song out of my head.
GO AWAY I NEVER ASKED FOR YOU TAYLOR SWIFT its not actually a taylor swift song


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

i want pizza


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 7, 2015)

--


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> exo astronauts



so emo they launched themselves into space. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



dawsoncreek said:


> whatchu doing to your artist S.M....first TVXQ..now Exo suing to get out their contracts...whose gonna be next Shinee? dafuq going on



this started so long ago where have you been friend.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 7, 2015)

This Joanna Kuchta person is disgusting.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 7, 2015)

taesaek said:


> so emo they launched themselves into space.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Lol...I guess I was too busy with BigBang and didn't even know Tao left the group....but at least the JYJ law was passed so maybe Junsu, Micky, and Jaejoong can stop being blacklisted because of S.M.....I tell ya, no Company should have that much power!


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2015)

egg


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

The time to bid farewell to this land is slowly approaching. 

#motherland

(I still hope I can find my way through the gargantuan airport)


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder why Im fabulous


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> egg



whoa.. I'm gonna be thinking about that all night now..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> are you even supposed to have acne in your ear this sucks



i have a musquito bite in my ear rn and it itches


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> are you even supposed to have acne in your ear this sucks



you can get it p much anywhere you have skin :/ but yah i hate when i get there or in my nose smh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

I WANNA RUN AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
I WANNA RUN AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Squidward (Dec 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> This Joanna Kuchta person is disgusting.



Who is she and why?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 7, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Who is she and why?



Some Tumblr/Instagram model with a daddy fetish.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Some Tumblr/Instagram model with a daddy fetish.



So she models that too. Nice.

Anyways, tfw when your mom calls and you had to cough up right when you answer the phone and she thinks you are sick. Nah sorry had to take a walk to the store and it was p cold outside


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2015)

Dissertation chapter deadline met! That's one class down for the semester - two to go!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> Dissertation chapter deadline met! That's one class down for the semester - two to go!



congrats 

also ahah why is it so hard to fish in persona 4 smh >>


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

I think these fruits are giving me energy,
I CAN FEEL IT, I'M NOT SO TIRED ANYMORE.

-Looks at the aura of this strawberry and it has a good aura packed with nutrients-

<3


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

exo coming to la


----------



## Squidward (Dec 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Some Tumblr/Instagram model with a daddy fetish.



I have no problems with fetishes but eh.. She's not my type.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

it's so cold what the heck?


----------



## Mao (Dec 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> exo coming to la



really?!? so lucky x_x they need to come to the uk soon 

and their winter album soon ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

hhd is rly fun aha i get caught in the weirdest things...


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 7, 2015)

I want to draw. I want to make cool farms in minecraft. I want to play ACNL. I want to play Xenoblade Chronicles. I want finish WIP's. I want to cook some really delicious recipes that are complicated  but make me feel like God when they come out right. I want to go places and do things.
I WANT TO DO ALL THIS STUFF.
But at the same time I don't want to do anything. X_X

Ohhhh my god I'm so lazy.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 7, 2015)

i havent used my computer in almost a week and honestly now when i use it i realize how laggya nd bad it is... i really need to clear some stuff out smh i cant have it like this ):<


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah mom you wonder why i don't want these anymore

1. way too girly idfk why i bought them
2. they look weird asf
3. you can take them but stop being a **** smh


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

Mao said:


> really?!? so lucky x_x they need to come to the uk soon
> 
> and their winter album soon ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



yes!! i got so excited omg, crossing my fingers that they have a europe tour for you!! <3


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

looks like im going to cali for exo. woop lets begin this countdown.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 7, 2015)

I enjoy the exo vines on youtube..


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

i want some ice cream.

SOMEONE GET ME SOME ICE CREAM pls


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 7, 2015)

why did i wake up
it is 5 am
wtf


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2015)

i woke up and got all bitter about my sore neck/headache so it took me a few minutes to remember i actually had a really good day but i did so w/e i'm still happy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

Why am I failing miserably to see auras in humans
I wanna become a psychic


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why am I failing miserably to see auras in humans
> I wanna become a psychic



I bought this really neat psychic book called You Are Psychic, and now I'm psychic.

ALSO I really want it to be next week and for amazon to decide to find or refund my package that is over a week late now that I got on Prime...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

Only two more weeks on this gruesome road until I reach heaven.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

I wonder of Bill Gates ever filled up a tub with $100 bills and just sat in it...with  P diddy's song "all about the benjamins" playing in the background..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

I want to become telepathic


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

I wish I could time travel...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't see the point of eating salad for health reasons if you drench it with dressing....Am I the only one who prefers veggies raw?


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 8, 2015)

this smiley )c8 is honestly some ppl i know irl


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

freaking neck/headache go awayyyyy


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2015)

i was out christmas shopping again earlier and wal-mart had soo many amiibos, even Lottie who I thought was a BB exclusive or something, anyway it was just really visually satisfying


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

i need to get amiibos.. most will probably be for display since i dont jav a wii u but still

also im hungry asf ;;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

(⋈◍＞◡＜◍)。✧誕生日おめでとう！
僕が知ってる一番スケーターでいてくれてありがとうございます。(❃•̤ॢᗜ•̤ॢ)✲*｡♡
結弦くんの永遠の幸せを願います。♡〜ლ(๑癶ᴗ癶๑)ლ〜♡
頑張ってね！　（?ω｀♡%）

*乂‿乂*　*♥（ﾉ?∀`）
**大好き～！*


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

twenny won...you stupid.....it never gets old...


----------



## duckvely (Dec 8, 2015)

i am finished with this project yesss


----------



## aericell (Dec 8, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i am finished with this project yesss



I am not


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

clown noses are creepy


----------



## Mao (Dec 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yes!! i got so excited omg, crossing my fingers that they have a europe tour for you!! <3



awh thank you ^^


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been eating popcorn for the past hour. I need help.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

I kind of want to get some pet hamsters. ...


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2015)

is there a way to change it so random people on imgur can't look at my uploads this makes me vaguely uncomfortable


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

I was gonna clean out my fish tank..it was heavier than I though it would be so I set it on the floor....then I got lazy, 30 minutes later I go get the tank...I see my dog drinking the tank water..I thought nothing of it..I walk towards the tank and the fish were gone...Bruno ate my pearlscale and ranchu goldfish..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> is there a way to change it so random people on imgur can't look at my uploads this makes me vaguely uncomfortable
> [popular img snip]



Oh man, sorry I laughed. It's a cool image, but over 5,000 views is sort of creepy lol

I have 2 more finals then I'm done with this semester and hopefully I'm finally getting out of my nasty apartment!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

Finally, I get to get a few hours of sleep, at last.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

mm gg finding you way there moko ::


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

i hear the soft siren call of sleep in the distance... but it's so distant... and I hate everything.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 9, 2015)

geez...it's cold this morning..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 9, 2015)

today i get my grades...:_:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

I kind of want a she-wee, like just go around peeing on everything everyone loves BWAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

i wanna go grab some kfc for some reason


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

end me


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 9, 2015)

really pleased that a deadline has been pushed back until after christmas. it's taken loads of stress away.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 9, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

i s2g ****ing period


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> i s2g ****ing period



you okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

taesaek said:


> you okay?



ya, had to take a few 'killers before heading to school today, i'm grateful they are strong enough ;; always the first/two day(s).. i should probably see a doctor but the mentality here is just "go home and rest with painkillers you are a woman and should endure it" -_-


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> ya, had to take a few 'killers before heading to school today, i'm grateful they are strong enough ;; always the first/two day(s).. i should probably see a doctor but the mentality here is just "go home and rest with painkillers you are a woman and should endure it" -_-



well that's a crappy mindset they have, honestly. 
i'm not sure how bad yours are, but when this thing happens to me, the first thing i try to do is use pressure points to help ease the pain. try this maybe? and if that doesn't work, i still suggest getting looked at, or maybe try birth control. that helps a lot for lessening the discomfort of those things as well as regulation of course. hope you make it through today with enough pain killer's to keep you sane.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks  And yeah I think you can apply for b/c pills if you pressure them enough, cause the only other pills are if you are a heavy bleeder and I don't have that much it just hurts like ****.

Yeah it's the same if you want to have kids, you have to be really on for them to take care if you i.e break your vagina and that kinda stuff. Which makes me annoyed when people think Sweden is the glorious country of health care. Sure we may be cheaper but you have to demand p much everything yourself.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

I just thought of a weird Christmas basement game. Someone posts a picture of a mistletoe and the next person can either choose to kiss them or shove a fruit cake in their face. Pointless and silly game, but would still be kind of funny.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I just thought of a weird Christmas basement game. Someone posts a picture of a mistletoe and the next person can either choose to kiss them or shove a fruit cake in their face. Pointless and silly game, but would still be kind of funny.



Hahah do it


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I just thought of a weird Christmas basement game. Someone posts a picture of a mistletoe and the next person can either choose to kiss them or shove a fruit cake in their face. Pointless and silly game, but would still be kind of funny.



Yaaaaaaasssssss

Omg what if it ends up turning into a food fight with everyone shoving cake in each others faces? XD

Anywaaaaaay...

I still haven't opened any doors on my advent calendar lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 9, 2015)

new album is amazing


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

shoelaces are just like corsets for shoes


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2015)

Regarding posts I've just deleted; this thread is not a place to gossip. Leave posting about bans and related matters out of here, or anywhere else on the forum please.


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

those were my random thoughts

she got ban
that's it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 9, 2015)

I made an A on a final I thought for sure was going to bring my grade down to a B and now I have an A in the class!!!!!!! Hallelujah!!! 

I just have to wait for my accounting grade to be posted then I take my business law and microeconomics finals tomorrow! I'm so close to being done for the year!!!!


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a project in publications class to make two pages for the school yearbook. ugh and the teacher expects me to know how to use InDesign, which I dont


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

Simple reminder that me and Sugilite are not the same person for alt accounts will be closed and I'll be ban.
Now talking about that thread that happened, mzBrittany is not Sugilite. MzBrittany dumb azz got ban for "inappropriate language" and will be back next week or whatever lmao


Y'all stay trying to make up sht and I love it!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm gonna take A showerr


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

I love Goldie!


----------



## aericell (Dec 10, 2015)

i get super hyped that its almost friday which means almost close to getting out of this hell and then i think about the paper i have to do first T.T
okkkk i can do this


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i get super hyped that its almost friday which means almost close to getting out of this hell and then i think about the paper i have to do first T.T
> okkkk i can do this



I've been there, I stayed up all night to finish this paper we had like a week to do but I didn't do it until last minute but I got it one and got an 100%. There is still hope!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 10, 2015)

Uggggggh why must I have a History mock exam today ;-;


----------



## aericell (Dec 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I've been there, I stayed up all night to finish this paper we had like a week to do but I didn't do it until last minute but I got it one and got an 100%. There is still hope!



we've had like 2 months to do this LOL i don't think i'm getting anywhere near a 100% but i'm just aiming for a C so i can keep my B in the class.. also hoping the teacher won't look at them too closely or at all, i mean its 5 pages each for 60 students and i don't think he wants to pull all-nighters reading and grading when its almost break so *crosses fingers*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> we've had like 2 months to do this LOL i don't think i'm getting anywhere near a 100% but i'm just aiming for a C so i can keep my B in the class.. also hoping the teacher won't look at them too closely or at all, i mean its 5 pages each for 60 students and i don't think he wants to pull all-nighters reading and grading when its almost break so *crosses fingers*



OH OOPS, Well still good luck! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

i need to get another 3ds game hmmm


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

It's almost 5am....


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

I can't wait until my New XL and Sailor Moon backpack come. Hopefully the backpack will come soon, it was shipped but the date it's supposed to come is January 6th.


----------



## boujee (Dec 10, 2015)

lol so MzBrittany got ban for inappropriate language compared to half the sht the majority of the people say here 


*slow claps*
10/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

When will this dumb tablet be done charging already? I'm so impatient :c


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lol so MzBrittany got ban for inappropriate language compared to half the sht the majority of the people say here
> 
> 
> *slow claps*
> 10/10



lmango


also im bailing p4g i messed on one of the books facccckk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

I had a dream where I was in a car with my grandparents and this lady starts passing by with really heavy bags it seems like, with her bag arched forward, and she passed by us and crossed the street, and then this smoker lady comes up to her and puts her cigarette up to her face and at that moment I was like, "wtf?", and I got out of the car and pushed the smoker, and then she got really mad and tried burning me with her cigar, like chasing me around the car until I grabbed her cig and stomped on it like a boss


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

i hate exo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 10, 2015)

...Isn't there an ability or something in Pokemon X/Y called Frisk? o:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ...Isn't there an ability or something in Pokemon X/Y called Frisk? o:



i think there is yeah, it's been there since gen IV

also rip my study time hhd is awesome


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

I wish I could stand to wear high heels.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 10, 2015)

im rly tired


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> im rly tired



me too i got extra shizz for school and i just wanna do something less annoying meow


----------



## duckvely (Dec 10, 2015)

are we supposed to present to the class


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

ahaha i forgot how cute marshal is...


----------



## boujee (Dec 10, 2015)

"A story of sadness, oppression, and heroism."


----------



## Matramix (Dec 10, 2015)

Why do you do that if you know there is going to be arguing... sigh


----------



## duckvely (Dec 10, 2015)

skype is working again


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

How would one react if everyone but him turned into a duck


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

I am very, very happy with tonight's episode of The Big Bang Theory (no spoiling). <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

perverts everywhere


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

It's almost christmas..
why am I in such a meh mood?


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't wait for The Next Step Season 4 to come out next year and also be able to finish Season 3  XD


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

i do~n't want to do this work


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

ZUTH O GZCEN SEI DUMB TESTS TOMORROW


----------



## Mariah (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm laughing so much at the visitor message I just got.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm laughing so much at the visitor message I just got.



Same. 

"Original thought? WHAT THE ****? I have more original thoughts in 5 minutes than you ever had in your life. Haven't you ever seen my posts on here? Who the hell are you telling me I have no original thoughts? I don't care if I get banned for this is god damn ridiculous that Im being treated so unfairly right now. You have no idea how creative I am and if you can freaking respect that than goodbye. Enjoy being sucked into this crybaby of a site."

Ooo, they just got banned the moment I posted this.


----------



## Zane (Dec 11, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAA I'm so cold


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 11, 2015)

I am so bored.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 11, 2015)

i'm rly cold and also dead


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2015)

I really really really hope that my sister, mom, and I can go to town this weekend on Sunday. I know my sister really wants to go to some real stores, and not just Walmart which is all we got up here. I really want to hit up Lush and Target and hopefully Michael's, Ulta and BevMo too, but we'll see about those. But my mom only said "maybe" and my sister said "she'll figure it out." But I really hope it works out!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

If I had this shirt, my life would be complete


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

just the final left for this class and im done w/ it done done done


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> If I had this shirt, my life would be complete



LOL laughing so hard meow.

also i want coffee but not touching that maker again


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

Just one more week left of school...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Why can't it be February already so I can eat some of those hard candy heart things and binge-watch shows?


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 11, 2015)

Christmas break is in 7 days for me finally <3


----------



## duckvely (Dec 11, 2015)

there's sm on here?? i'm laughing so hard


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 11, 2015)

White Claw said:


> Christmas break is in 7 days for me finally <3



I know that feeling <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

IM COMING HOME 

IM COMING HOME

TELL THE WORLD THAT I AM COMING...HOME


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> IM COMING HOME
> 
> IM COMING HOME
> 
> TELL THE WORLD THAT I AM COMING...HOME



I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING LMAO

Back where I belong
I’ve never felt so strong eh
feeling like there’s nothing that I can’t try
and if you feel me put your hands high, high, high, hey
and if you feel me put your hands high, high, hey


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2015)

living vicariously through neko atsume to make up for the lack of cats in my life


----------



## Mariah (Dec 12, 2015)

Just putting it out there, I don't submit confessions. I'd rather just tell you face to face if there's a problem.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING LMAO
> 
> Back where I belong
> I’ve never felt so strong eh
> ...



LOL WE'RE TELEPATHIC


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

Why is it so easy to train pokemon in X?
I'm just using that training thing with the training bags.. so op!


----------



## Espeonbubbles (Dec 12, 2015)

Did my bird just crap on my shoe? I'm thirsty.. Wonder if there's any coke :|


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

I know I should save money but smh I deserve to treat ma' self.


----------



## Zane (Dec 12, 2015)

fraggle stick car


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't know what to eat later, I have a few things in mind, but I can't decide.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Espeonbubbles said:


> Did my bird just crap on my shoe? I'm thirsty.. Wonder if there's any coke :|



lol bird crap is so ew.. i remember me and a cousin were at this game fair, then we went to eat in the mall nearby and this bird pooped in his hair haha


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2015)

She's playing mind games again.
As soon as I give her some space here comes the moody sht


----------



## duckvely (Dec 12, 2015)

i've ordered christmas presents for 2 people and i hope they come on time


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2015)

A feel that I know so well, oh it's got me in its spell.
Such a sweet sensation-love sensation~


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

the pills are red and blue


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

m4hu seems really good so far even if they chunked in too many things in one. but anything is better thn 3u anyways


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

If I had his eyebrows, my LIFE would be SUPER COMPLETE


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> If I had his eyebrows, my LIFE would be SUPER COMPLETE



holy cow eyebrows on fleeeek


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Okay so, I currently have a 196.78/400 for my Business Statistics class. He still needs to enter in exam three (50 points), the group project part two (50 points), and the remaining homework (15 points). I know I did terrible on exam three because I guessed on the entire thing, but I should at least get some points for that. The the second part of the project I trust my teammates did a good job on it so I should get a lot of points for that. Finally, the homework I should get the full 15 points for. I need a 240/400 to pass the class and it looks like that number will happen, but damn am I paranoid.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

I've wanted to cosplay Rarity for years now but I have no sewing skills or the money to do so ;o;


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 13, 2015)

--


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2015)

McGraw Hill online will be my cause of death


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2015)

Idk how I feel if I constantly argued with children 
helpless? lonely?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 13, 2015)

Mods hurry up with this announcement for the Christmas event

The hype is killing me


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2015)

i spent all my bells on christmas lights and now there's present collectibles that don't disappear


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> i spent all my bells on christmas lights and now there's present collectibles that don't disappear



I FEEL YOU

;                         ; rip my life


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Still can't find this present and it's going on 2 o' clock!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

One more week of school and my dreadful science teacher.

But I am stronger than her and I can do this I won't let some dumb ugly failure get in my way


----------



## aericell (Dec 14, 2015)

how much will my grade go down if i fail this final


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

I wanna die in your arms


----------



## kassie (Dec 14, 2015)

i want food, _lots_ of food

also i spent ~$150 on my bf's xmas gifts and i feel like i overdid it a lil he better get me something nice


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

Where are you now, what are you doing? Are you in this endless sky?

I will miss you for eternity, Fiona.

いつも君思うよ、all my time.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 14, 2015)

i can't believe people are having trouble finding the first present tbh i found it in like 5 minutes


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2015)

i dont know why i thought i could draw a snowflake fast LOL it's almost 1:30 and I have to be at the dentist at 8 (i'm getting wisdom teeth out too so i'm like subtly stressing out about that yikes)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

My science teacher emanates the dumbest energy waves I have ever seen help


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2015)

my hair is so awful


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

I wanna scream at my science teacher like a mad banshee so loud her eyebrows and her soul perishes


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

I know I shouldn't be happy about this, but I'm thrilled I got a 60% on my Business Statistics exam three. I guessed on every single question and there were a total of 40 or so. I was expecting a much lower score. I'm hoping I can finish the class off with at least a C.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

gg teacher rly gg psht.

also mh4u is really good but i can tell they crammed a bit too much controls and angles into it


----------



## Peter (Dec 14, 2015)

i just ate cheese pizza + mozzarella sticks and i had the biggest glass of coke ever so there's a strong possibility i'll have a heart attack soon

//watch this space


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

last day in school tomorrow before xmas holidays sweet quiche


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Why is it so hot in my room right now even though it's like 50 degrees outside


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 14, 2015)

My neighbors are being so loud right now. They're standing outside having a "conversation" and I can hear it perfectly word for word inside my house. No windows or doors are even open. They're _that_ loud.


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice weather for a walk...


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 14, 2015)

It sucks that The Good Dinosaur may be pixar's first box office flop.
*animation nerd here srry*


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

The dreaded test is coming up & I've been practicing and getting better but will I pass?


----------



## duckvely (Dec 14, 2015)

my duck plush is coming this week whooo


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm starving for McDonald's chicken nuggies~


----------



## aericell (Dec 15, 2015)

people should really check themselves before opening their mouth about other people


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2015)

TEN. MORE. DAYS. TO. GO.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THE HYPE IS TOO REAL


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2015)

i'm up late again. might as well eat a bunch of bagels

update

the toaster pop sound made me jump twice. however this was definitely the right decision


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 15, 2015)

im supposed to be doing school stuff but uh ... 

also im dead


----------



## Saylor (Dec 15, 2015)

Omg I was not expecting to get a snow day today

It says it's cancelled on my school's website but I'm still a bit skeptical


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

FINALLY XMAS HOLIDAYS YASSSSS


----------



## Peter (Dec 15, 2015)

Now that my exam is over I can finally start enjoying Christmas!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 15, 2015)

This week needs to end fast


----------



## aericell (Dec 15, 2015)

fake fake fake


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

take take take


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

DID YOU GIVE THE WORLD SOME LOVE TODAY BAAAABYYY ~~


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2015)

Well today marks two years since I joined lmao


----------



## boujee (Dec 15, 2015)

lol I wish I had friends on this site 
Nearly everyone I talk to are associates or even hardly that.
Gifting me collectibles doesn't automatically make me like you, it just means I have to buy something to give in return.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

ragequitting on binding of isaac rebirth is2g..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Pasta!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Totally got gypped on this week's paycheck. Gypped is such a funny word to spell!


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

instead of going to school i get to go on a shopping spree tomorrow.

(i was a good girl, they let me go ok)


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2015)

i just printed like 50 papers for this proposal and it took like 2 hours to revise things and i have to turn this in tomorrow after meeting with a prof to look over it (hopefully they're still open!!) and i have my last final

then i can finally BREATHE after 3 long weeks


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 15, 2015)

LETS BREAK THOUGH ALL THE THEORYS AND BURST FORWARD <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

My science teacher is delusional, we're doing a lab and I'm like wtf are we supposed to do and she says "....ask your neighbors!"

**** you


----------



## aericell (Dec 16, 2015)

senior year is so bad i just want it to be over


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> senior year is so bad i just want it to be over



same


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

lets make "happy javidays" a thing


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 16, 2015)

food


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> lets make "happy javidays" a thing



Jav a murray jubsmas and a javvy new year. Happy javidays!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

murray mokomas...


----------



## boujee (Dec 16, 2015)

what do the snowflakes look like?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

no idea i cant find a single lol...


----------



## Peter (Dec 16, 2015)

I had a lecture about ageing and death today (Merry Christmas to me...) and the lecturer showed the starting sequence of Up and omg people cried


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

if theres such thing as new and improved, is there such thing as old and improved? if its improved wouldnt that technically make it new? a brand new, unused bottle of improved paint would be new and improved, but what if it was used? an old but improved bottle of paint would.. still be old? idfk


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Eat chicken.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

i kinda want new leaf but munnies ugh...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

You don't have new leaf?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> You don't have new leaf?



no? i used to like way way back though.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

What happened to it?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

i got bored of that and the whole 3ds and i sold it, but i recently got the hhd n3ds xl console so who knows. i hate the daily chores though so im still a bit meh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

My final grade is a 77.45% for Business Statistics. I can't believe it actually went up instead of down. That class was really hard and with the amount of guessing I did for the exams I'm surprised. I think my final grades will be A, B, C, and an F. There was no way in hell I was passing Accounting Principles I. My professor was terrible and everyone in the class agreed.


----------



## tumut (Dec 16, 2015)

I want 87 boyfriends.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

I like pie.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

mm good for you i want coffee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

I want chips.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 16, 2015)

two obsessions currently, neko atsume and now flight rising. I guess you could say i'm a cat, and dragon lady. :^) (that actually sounds rather scary lmao)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Is my wedding dress tight enough?


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

is it even worth it


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 16, 2015)

Will he ever just go away?


----------



## duckvely (Dec 16, 2015)

i need to get the mail


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2015)

I finally TT'ed to the correct time in my main AC town just for the screenshot event. Woo~ uvu


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

I WANT TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

JUMPS INFRONT OF A MOVING TRAIN


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2015)

i s2g every time i think of the tg season 2 finale i want to cry again


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 17, 2015)

Why do I ever think I can accomplish anything at all. I'm as valuable as a potato.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 17, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Why do I ever think I can accomplish anything at all. I'm as valuable as a potato.



Because sometimes even potatoes can do wonders. Just like in food.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2015)

ugh i'm so sleepy why am i awake i need to study for my final on friday


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I WANNA DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I FEEL LIKE HANGING MYSELF


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 17, 2015)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i s2g every time i think of the tg season 2 finale i want to cry again



Yeah it was pretty drastic. It kinda wasn't the real ending though, you should check out the manga for it. The Anime was essentially a what if.

I need some soda to drink :L


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

im always tired and it sucks


----------



## Cailey (Dec 17, 2015)

im legit nocturnal now and I can't reverse it and I'm so annoyed what in the world


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

the doors is awesome  ahhhh <3


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a feeling some crazy sht is about to go down in 2016.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like plunging headfirst into an active volcano at terminal velocity from the stratosphere.

- - - Post Merge - - -

where's dark chocolate when I need it


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 17, 2015)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i went outside snd now i want to die life is. great



ya same  also the weather is so bad and cold here i just wanna be in bed all day listening to music and **** hhd all night


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

i dont wanna go ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

If I fail this science test I swear omg.my life will be ruined


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Where's my snow?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> the doors is awesome  ahhhh <3



If you're talking about the band, you are right. I love "Touch Me" by them. My bf started singing that loudly to me on a drive home one time, haha

Random thought: I need to trade this green parcel but no one is responding r.i.p. I wont give up tho


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> If you're talking about the band, you are right. I love "Touch Me" by them. My bf started singing that loudly to me on a drive home one time, haha
> 
> Random thought: I need to trade this green parcel but no one is responding r.i.p. I wont give up tho



yes the band lol i love when people think i'm talking about like, doors as you open lol.


----------



## Peter (Dec 17, 2015)

one more maths assignment and then i'm finally finished for the year...
one more...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Just laughed hysterically. My cat tried to get to the top of the scratching post, but she was too fat and retreated back to the second level.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone have acnl?


----------



## dumplen (Dec 17, 2015)

My roommate's dog keeps eating my tree skirt and peeing in the livingroom and he doesn't clean it up.  How unhealthy is it of me to have the burning desire to pee all over his floor and chew up his curtains??


----------



## Peter (Dec 17, 2015)

Why has most of my degree been maths based??? I didn't sign up for this punishment


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

mom stop being an ass like no i dont jav your keys and no they did not jav _your_ candles at the store smh...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Jav.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

it's instead of have  all blame jav.. ahem.

OMG TEN DAYS UNTIL MY BDAAAAAYYY

tfw when the only one who wrote me last year here is not on here anymore uwu ;;


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm so happy, I can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

I NEED MORE VINYLS BRB RIPPING WALLET TOMORROW


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

I wish I could dance. I cannot dance. I wish I could at least learn how but I'm not limber enough :ccccc


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Random.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 17, 2015)

only tomorrow left and i'm done


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

can't wait until tomorrow

i get to see my best friend after 3 years


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm going to Jayden's school dance, and I honestly couldn't be happier.


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2015)

i feel sick uvu


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Woooo got over 3k posts yo


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2015)

there's a surprising amount of people complaining about the present hunt wow


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Say something, I'm giving up on you.


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> there's a surprising amount of people complaining about the present hunt wow



u should see them during easter


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2015)

so frustrating like what is your issue


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

tomorrow please hurry


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> u should see them during easter



i've seen the clues/answers for the easter hunts and i don't blame the complaints. i would've been stumped


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

I hope I can get to sleep tonight. I've been having a manic episode sorta lately and it keeps me from sleeping until way late.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

There's this ****ing annoying *****y ass mexican girl at my school and she's so ****ing getting on my last nerves. And her friends are just plain annoying and she always comes and *****es at me I mother****ing swear I am bringing a pair of scissors to school tomorrow and chopping off all of her hair ****ing nasty ****.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 18, 2015)

b!tch the fact that you think you're better than everyboy in the class doesn't mean you have to step on them


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

loving this gif rn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

I really hope that we can actually go to town and to the mall this weekend so I can get the last few things I need for people for X-Mas and then I'll be done. (Besides the things I am waiting on that were supposed to be delivered already....) I also kind of want to buy a million bath bombs? LUSH YOU AREN'T EVEN READY FOR ME!


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 18, 2015)

i need episode two of infinite's showtime!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

I really want to make a huge taco salad right meow and eat it all...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

i forgot how awesome song this is still makes me cry


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

♪ I should be studying for my test,
But I'm ready to give it a rest

Tired of looking at that boring book,
I'd rather be paying off my debts to Tom Nook

By the time it took writing this song,
I could have studied for an hour long ♪


----------



## Peter (Dec 18, 2015)

why am I on TBT at 3am lmaooo


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the memory, even though it wasn't that great.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 19, 2015)

Avoiding Star Wars spoilers for the new movie. The struggle is real.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stay golden, Ponyboy. Stay golden.


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

why are my boobs cold


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

meow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

here's to you...

i miss you.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 19, 2015)

my back hurts


----------



## device (Dec 19, 2015)

everytime I see starrywolf I think she's now admin


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Same


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

tfw when you need to clear the bathroom pipes and you wonder why you can't take a shower without bathroom flooding like hell and it's a freaking sock stuck in the pipe lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pop!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

ugh why you find a great tracklist but then it's only from a radio ffff


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 19, 2015)

What's dumb here?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

beauty and stupid...


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

please stop just giving her things she doesn't appreciate it and she wouldn't do the same for you or anyone else


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

ASDFGHJKL;'


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

hi tony


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

nananananananananannanana

CUZ I WANNA BE FAMOUS

- - - Post Merge - - -

nananananananananannanana

CUZ I WANNA BE FAMOUS


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 19, 2015)

I pray 2016 is waaaaaaaaaayyyy better than 2015. It has to be..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

I AM THE PARTY QUEEN

- - - Post Merge - - -



stained_cheri said:


> I pray 2016 is waaaaaaaaaayyyy better than 2015. It has to be..



oh yes yes so much yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT END YEAR


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

its boring at work.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

meh why do i keep digging around the internet im a freak olol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

I just noticed I haven't been constipated at all anymore after doing that enema almost 2 months ago


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I like chicken


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

mhh i want coffee but it's literally midnight so no thanks lmango


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You said that before. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

ugh i want this album but there is like one copy in some.. idk us library fff


----------



## beffa (Dec 19, 2015)

i want to go back to college already and my 2 weeks off haven't even officially started (bc i count it from the next monday onwards)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

This Swedish girl I'm talking to is weird


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> This Swedish girl I'm talking to is weird



lol who is that. 

also the record im looking for is some old stuff from guinea-bissau i think it was


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bleep


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

My heart is broken lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

Why is everyone who I speak to that is learning Japanese such a weirdo or creep.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ahhhhh f**k.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 20, 2015)

sometimes the people who you know the least are the kindest


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't like double cheeseburgers...I just like regular cheeseburgers, they taste better.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I hate mcdonalds.


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

5 more days...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I love kfc.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

now i want chicken also damn i kinda want school now again lol b/c some interesting ****


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 20, 2015)

Steam sale begins in two days! Even though my computer isn't built with the best specs to run games, I'm sure I can find something on there I could play.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Steam sale begins in two days! Even though my computer isn't built with the best specs to run games, I'm sure I can find something on there I could play.



two days? sweeeet quiche. i need to get afterbirth and some animu games


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

why does the language of powerpoint keep changing to french omfg


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Cheese


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

pleased that i've managed to do so much work today, especially since I didn't get good sleep last night. ;u;


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

i feel better than i was yesterday.


i don't have a stuffy nose yay


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

i wish i were home.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

god so i do have to go to stanford library something to borrow it. FINE IMMA SAVE SOME DOUGH BRUH


----------



## thrillingprince (Dec 20, 2015)

im bored and i wish my friends would skype me over winter break


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

HOW DO I GET HIM


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

The smart idiots. ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> HOW DO I GET HIM



tie him up.

also damn why do they have to talk to me now i'm just...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> tie him up.
> 
> also damn why do they have to talk to me now i'm just...



He's so adorable I might do that


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> He's so adorable I might do that



do it.

also ugh my head right meow is just kjdhgfd ahh wtf mangoes.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

give me more good fanart of olaf i need more olaf in my life


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Kyman does things to me that shall not be spoken of.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

This boy gets me aroused


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> This boy gets me aroused



tie him :B


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

im way more of an archive muppet than my teacher dear god


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 20, 2015)

Do deaf people think in sign lanugage? Or English? Or do they think in pictures?


----------



## duckvely (Dec 20, 2015)

this is fun


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

i'm hungry, but I don't feel like going to the kitchen..it's gonna take too much work to mix the tuna, mayo, and sweet relish together..then I have to get two slices of bread...then the chips. i'm gonna sit here and be hungry for another 30 minutes, then maybe...just maybe, i'll go make that tuna sandwich..


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 20, 2015)

Why is red licorice so gross

black licorice is where its at


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

I hate tootsie rolls and candy corn...


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

dorian pavus........... also known as edgar allen poe


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Cherry x Dally is my favorite OTP. ;^;


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> dorian pavus........... also known as edgar allen poe



I totally said you reminded me of Edgar Allen Poe meets Vincent Van Gogh in that one post..


----------



## kassie (Dec 20, 2015)

i'm seeing my boyfriend in 7 days!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 20, 2015)

HOW THE ABSOLUTE F**K IS SONIC SO FAST


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 20, 2015)

You think you're rude huh?
Hear this at 2am with your lights off and alone


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Say something, I'm giving up on you.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 20, 2015)

I feel like dying today.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

I am Jeremy.


----------



## tumut (Dec 20, 2015)

desu


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2015)

i need a chilli dog and a massage


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

why do i rewatch this film...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

I want this bear


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

hah i'd like to be that bear in the pic 

omg sht im so sentimental when it comes to music >>


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 21, 2015)

I want makeup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm drawing a cat rn.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 21, 2015)

Bfhrusijenrnfhffjfjfjfj, boom.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

this song is so good smh.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

#Pepsi


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 21, 2015)

I currently have around 70 slides on my photography powerpoint, more than the original template (which was provided by the teacher for us to use) oops


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

why do get obsessed with obscure asf music that i cant find anyways AAAAHH


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I like cats


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

Tana Mongeau is my queen. <3


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 21, 2015)

lowkey freaking out slightly because I think i've just seen a bug. tiny one but
idk what it is. ;A;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I am eating supper


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2015)

crine


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 21, 2015)

I wanna change up my signature but I'm conflicted because I made it myself and I don't even know what I'd replace it with


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

i wanna change my last name its ugly


----------



## duckvely (Dec 21, 2015)

i need gifs of this


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

It's getting steamy in here.


----------



## tae (Dec 21, 2015)

man i am so tired right now.


----------



## Robyn (Dec 21, 2015)

My kid hung all the candy canes on the same branch. No, I'm not going to move them.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 21, 2015)

ohh why did i do that..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 21, 2015)

Why is that sextuplet anime so popular? Why do people keep making art of it? It's got average ratings on MAL.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 21, 2015)

Really hope I'm not getting depressed again..


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 22, 2015)

sigh
i think i'm right


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hopeless Opus is a great username
Like that's literally all that's on my mind right now.


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

why does he want me back


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

i want his body so bad


----------



## riummi (Dec 22, 2015)

damn *******! curse youuuuuu
; A; my followers //flops


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Hopeless Opus is a great username
> Like that's literally all that's on my mind right now.



omg haha thank you so much!!

~~~

i'm genuinely so sad...


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

send... to hong kong..


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2015)

drinking a big azz cappuccino before bed mmm
And the city replaced the bulb in the streetlight outside my house after like a year and now it looks weird and too-bright out there, I got used to the dark


----------



## kelpy (Dec 22, 2015)

I need to go to bed.
a jolly rancher SOUNDS SO GOOD RIGHT NOW
lol good night


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

thank you.. you probably don't know what you did to me now though and i don't know if you ever will.. but thanks.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

I want a pet, but my parents never wanna get me one.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

great now i have that song on my brain x_x


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

What song?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> What song?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR-2Zfg7_44

this one


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Burgers


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 22, 2015)

Hurry up Steam sale..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Hurry up Steam sale..



yeah 2 more hours if it's "tonight" ugh cmon i wanna jav afterbirth


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Lol nice gif


----------



## tumut (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey there Dixx! There's not much time left to participate in our holiday Jingle's Jolly Jamboree event. Most events are set to close in less than 24 hours, so be sure to check each event for its deadline and enter ASAP! 


this made me laugh so much


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

It happened to me too.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 22, 2015)

he is mine


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

i think im obsessed with bts now ah


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

This is so.. weird
What am I doing with my life


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

VITAMIN E OIL IS BAE


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)

wow, this work is easier than I thought it would be.
or, possibly it's just easier than my photography work. ;u;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 22, 2015)

i'm so sleepy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 22, 2015)

The haste has begun. I already want to purchase Skyrim on the Steam sale. The PC mods look fantastic, but I don't know how well my laptop can run it. It's only $5 though.... tempting.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The haste has begun. I already want to purchase Skyrim on the Steam sale. The PC mods look fantastic, but I don't know how well my laptop can run it. It's only $5 though.... tempting.



i cant even load that **** of store lol

o well glad i found the little music i could though..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> Hey there Dixx! There's not much time left to participate in our holiday Jingle's Jolly Jamboree event. Most events are set to close in less than 24 hours, so be sure to check each event for its deadline and enter ASAP!
> 
> 
> this made me laugh so much


lol this "hi moko dun forget dis!!1!"


----------



## duckvely (Dec 22, 2015)

so many taehyung updates


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

i need my grandma ahhhhhh


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE
COFFEE

*COOOOOOFFFFFFFEEEEEEE*

...I want coffee.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

my flight is boarding in a couple minutes WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> my flight is boarding in a couple minutes WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



ARE YOU GOING TO VANCITY


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> COFFEE
> COFFEE
> COFFEE
> COFFEE
> ...



i want music and coffee and some sugar doritos


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

i really want Doritos now ://////


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i really want Doritos now ://////



Right
Thanks Moko
I want Doritos at 11:30 in the morn'.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

i dont even like it i just wanna smoke em with sugar lol. chili doritos can go ****


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> ARE YOU GOING TO VANCITY



no im going to stay in burnaby


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> no im going to stay in burnaby



Burnaby is nice


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Burnaby is nice



You've been there before? ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You've been there before? ?



I live in BC damnit I've been there several times


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Popsicle


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Popsicle



haha i'd actually like to eat a real one at the moment. hah


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

According to my friends, I am a mix of Cherry Valance and Dallas Winston.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

i want school blah long holidays. o well at least i can dig for music and watch films.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> COFFEE
> COFFEE
> COFFEE
> COFFEE
> ...



HHD
HHD
HHD
HHD
HHD
HHD
*I WANT HHD*


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 22, 2015)

Still in denial that he left me </3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

Take my tears, and that's not nearly all.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

im not gonna talk to anyone else thats studying japanese  i swear people who are learning japanese are weird


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

Can it just be Christmas already?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

I cleared the chat just in time. Now Luca will never hear me sing. >:3


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

it'd be cool to see snow falling effect on the main page banner.. maybe put some Christmas light deco on the tree and make them light up c:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2015)

JUST got a coin gun in Terraria!! H-A-P-P-Y!!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 23, 2015)

I love how my icon's judging my posts like, "..........oh my gosh O:"


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

I FEEL LIKE SH^T 



JQIEFOI3GHOIQ3THQI34T2QHI4OT4

GOTTA GO OUTSIDE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2015)

Psydye said:


> JUST got a coin gun in Terraria!! H-A-P-P-Y!!



congrats  damn we need to play whenever im back from holidays!


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

hungry atm s:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

This lady sitting by my desk keeps making this... coughing/sneezing noise that sounds like if a goat were choking? And it's really really weird...


----------



## boujee (Dec 23, 2015)

I really want a pomperian teacup
I'll buy one right now if anyone got in sites.
So far my local pet stores didn't have any


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

i want youtube to get hacked and every video ever created to be erased

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually i dont


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm hungry yet nauseous at the same time.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 23, 2015)

Sometimes I like to go back and read through some of my older messages and it's all good and fun until the inevitable part when I run into something totally embarrassing I said.


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 23, 2015)

mettaton


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i want youtube to get hacked and every video ever created to be erased
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> actually i dont



including kpop?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

I want to run away and take the leap!

NAYH NAYH NAYH


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 23, 2015)

making gifs is a great way to chill out


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

I need to learn how to make gifs


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

Jetix said:


> including kpop?



idc too much about kpop


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

I want to go rollerskating for my birthday but dang it sucks having friends that aren't even interested in doing so


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

These guys are too kinky.


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

swag =w=


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

can't wait for friday OML


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> can't wait for friday OML



ME NEITHER :_:


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

ok but why are they changing the dates after they've already announced them
and why say now that only 8 members are gonna show up
ughhhhh i really wish this wasn't legit how do you misspell his name


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2015)

i ate 1,400kcals at like 11 in the morning

i hate u taco bell


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 24, 2015)

i need longer hair NOW


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 24, 2015)

why are things made in china so cheap this is great binge-buys everything from china


----------



## alphys (Dec 24, 2015)

im really gay


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2015)

Found my music teacher from junior high uploaded all our old choir and band videos from before, rewatched some of them and big nostalgia waves coming down ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Reader x Dallas fanfictions give me life.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 24, 2015)

is it just me or does ones life become duller as they get older


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Dallas is so sexy jesus, one day this is going to kill me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

I can't snap


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2015)

Pok?mon Puzzle League is a v good game


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

let it snow!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

It might snow here today and I am super excited, and there is only one more sleep till Christmas (sadly one more night of work before it too after tonight) but I am excited, I got just about everything on time, I have a few things that didn't make it in time but when they do show up they'll just be nice surprises I guess. *shrugs* But hopefully a Christmas miracle will happen and they'll show up tomorrow! Who knows!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 24, 2015)

Mfw I have a bunch of anowflakes and want to buy something that will last, but I don't have enough snowflakes for a present.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

Lipstick butter chicken roll


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Mfw I have a bunch of anowflakes and want to buy something that will last, but I don't have enough snowflakes for a present.



Same feel, just short of 10 so they'll just go to waste. :/ 

Also I feel so tired yet part of me wants to stay up when I get home for a while but I know I'll have even more trouble falling asleep later... UHG conflicts. My eyes are so dry right meow too. UHG only a few more hours to go...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

YASS ALL COLOR PRESENTS WOOOOOOOOOO! Can't wait to bust these babies open tonight!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

I wonder how many gifts will I have to wrap tonight?


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

Friday please


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2015)

There were 114 guests in the Animal Crossing: New Leaf board 0.o


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> is it just me or does ones life become duller as they get older



Kind of, you just need to spice things up sometimes. Also don't let people ruin your fun.


----------



## Peter (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone c:


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2015)

holy shiiiit my mouth is on fire ow


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2015)

this snow animation is cute but its making my crappy computer lag rly bad loool its gonna take me awhile to reply to this stuff
anyway happy christmas eve


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2015)

i'm kinda digging this coal now it's like my 3 h8ers left me a present. all 3 of my h8ers are gnoixaim


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 25, 2015)

The dolls are so adorable, especially Tommy and Jingle. c:
On another note, why coal. ;-; Am I on the naughty list?


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 25, 2015)

i'm dead af i just want to sleep for a 1000 years or so


----------



## Xolexiii (Dec 25, 2015)

The first time I noticed the snow animation, I thought it was big and tried to blow it off my screen...


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 25, 2015)

mhmm.. hot coco o u o


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

Julian left my house as soon as I started playing the violin


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

my body is ready..


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

when will my relatives get here ugh
I want to open presents!!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 25, 2015)

U really can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

All the other kids with the pumped up kicks better run better run, out run my gun. (God I love this song. )


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

I need a shower but the two showers are taken


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

do I want to eat frosted flakes or rice krispies..


----------



## duckvely (Dec 25, 2015)

there are a lot of taehyung updates YAY

also his bday is in a few days


----------



## Squidward (Dec 25, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> do I want to eat frosted flakes or rice krispies..





Rice krispies!


----------



## kassie (Dec 25, 2015)

i made a nestle crunch bar yesterday and kinda wishing i hadn't ate it all


----------



## riummi (Dec 25, 2015)

my mom always ruins everything


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

And yall thought I wasn't annoying smh


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Rice krispies!



Rice Krispies it is!


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

i want to watch a movie just for the popcorn


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> Rice Krispies it is!



dang I just looked here
If you haven't tried it, you should mix the two. No guarantees that it would taste good, as I have never tried it, but ya never know ehhh


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> dang I just looked here
> If you haven't tried it, you should mix the two. No guarantees that it would taste good, as I have never tried it, but ya never know ehhh



I always add sugar to my rice krispies anyway....and since frosted flakes are practically "frosted" in sugar, that odd combination just might work..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

I am a human being, capable of doing terrible things.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 25, 2015)

This Christmas was great... next year might be different


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

So one time Christian Bale lost 60 pounds for a movie by eating a can of tuna and an apple a day for like 2 months..I don't even know if the movie was good or not...


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 26, 2015)

back by unpopular demand ME!

though only fro a few days​


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2015)

I might buy fantrolls again


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 26, 2015)

Holy banana pie... Assassin's Creed Syndicate takes up 50 GB of memory on my Xbox One.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

When you don't know if you should read the book again or watch the movie again.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 27, 2015)

i really hope the snowflakes stop soon because my laptop's been sounding like an airplane ever since they started


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

i can predict this will happen and i'll never be ready


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

Why am i choking on mints?


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

his bday is in a few days and i need sig gifssss


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

im literally screaming at all these gifs.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

get well taegi T.T


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

who needs sleep...not me


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 27, 2015)

Actually nvm I'm leaving again don't know why I even bothered to come back.


----------



## Moonlight- (Dec 27, 2015)

Why is Shepherd's Pie called Shepherd's Pie? There's no pastry, just mash and mince.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 27, 2015)

thEY ARE SO CUTE IM SCREAMING


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

mai eyes hurt but idc w/e


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2015)

Malty beers > IPAs and other hoppy beers. Just my opinion though(ANYTHING'S BETTER THAN DOMESTIC P**SWATER).


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know how people can hate the new Star Wars game. Yeah, the $50 season pass is bs, but it has so many good game modes to play.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

haha so many cakedays today xD <3 happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> haha so many cakedays today xD <3 happy birthday everyone!



Cake....CAKE!!!! CAAAAAKKE!!!!

...I wish I had cake. Sort of. Not really. I'm bored.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Playing on my tablet. Lovin' it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Cake....CAKE!!!! CAAAAAKKE!!!!
> 
> ...I wish I had cake. Sort of. Not really. I'm bored.



blah me too. well it's my cakeday too so yay!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Chewing gum. (blows bubble) (pops in face)


----------



## hzl (Dec 27, 2015)

mine and my dad's relationship is so f--ked up. one minute its alright but the rest of the time we passively hate eachother..


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

hzl said:


> mine and my dad's relationship is so f--ked up. one minute its alright but the rest of the time we passively hate eachother..



omg this is exactly me with my dad.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

i want more old music from guinea-bissau gee damnit.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

I want cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

not me lol i don't like it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

my mom told me to take a shower earlier today but I don't want to


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 27, 2015)

i need water but im too lazy to get up . _ .


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm too lazy overall. lol


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_I really want the PSN servers to be back online so I can make a new account._


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

that was great and sad at the same time


----------



## Wishii (Dec 27, 2015)

I want to make the dorkiest board game of all time where you say a sentence with a bunch of long 'fancy words' and then it slowly gets simpler and simpler until someone deciphers what the sentence says.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 27, 2015)

God I love watching 2 days and 1 night. I wish I could watch season 3 all over again with a fresh mind.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

agarioagarioagarioagarioagario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Bloopie


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 27, 2015)

I feel jittery and anxious and I hate it


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

it's so sad to see only 5 members at their concert ;-;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

#tablet


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

oh my god..sun


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

yikes! (yikes)


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

I really want to see a live stream


----------



## riummi (Dec 27, 2015)

ಥ⌣ಥ


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

the bottoms of my feet are so dry they're like sandpaper
I wish to rub them on someone I love


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

woah there calm down hahahahaha


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

Things always turn out okay.


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2015)

df do people have necks 4 anyway they can barely support our giant heads


----------



## tumut (Dec 27, 2015)

these collectibles looked better when they were wrapped


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

watching this makes me cringe


----------



## aericell (Dec 28, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> watching this makes me cringe



shane hahpeh


----------



## alphys (Dec 28, 2015)

trumpets


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm too old for this lol


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 28, 2015)

sushi .__.


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 28, 2015)

the weather is so cold below freezing atm


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

as long as i dont get samson or the birds/monkeys im good, really ahaha.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 28, 2015)

5 in the morning watching key & peele...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

Meh... Im lazy I should take a shower and go down buying **** oh man


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2015)

just busta move


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 28, 2015)

Totally not Masapes shipping.


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

what the ***


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 28, 2015)

i love my boo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

How do you make a video appear in your replies? Not just the URL. :/


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 28, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> How do you make a video appear in your replies? Not just the URL. :/



[video]insert link here [/ video]
without the space ofc


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 28, 2015)

I hate reading (+ discovering) all of my old posts on here lmao
so cringeworthy


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

Me and sonic are officially one.
He's 16
I'm 17
It's completely normal


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow I really love Parks and Rec! I can't believe I didn't start watching it sooner but I'm happy knowing I have the whole series ahead of me.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 28, 2015)

could you not


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 28, 2015)

will i ever finish my yoongi chibi lmao


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

i need to find a way


----------



## duckvely (Dec 28, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> will i ever finish my yoongi chibi lmao



that sounds cute o:

also ughh it's tomorrow happy early birthday


----------



## aericell (Dec 28, 2015)

would a kyungkook collab be too much to ask for



aleonhart said:


> will i ever finish my yoongi chibi lmao



omgg i saw it!! you could just leave it as is and it would still be super cute


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 28, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> that sounds cute o:
> 
> also ughh it's tomorrow happy early birthday



maybe I'll share the final product :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> would a kyungkook collab be too much to ask for
> 
> 
> 
> omgg i saw it!! you could just leave it as is and it would still be super cute



omg nooo there's like no shading or anything but I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2015)

i'm being really dense and can't think straight maybe i should go back to sleep


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2015)

this stupid anime ruined my life lol


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 28, 2015)

when I saw Jeff Goldblum in Jurassic Park I wanted to marry him...Chris Pratt who..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 28, 2015)

Pepsi-Cola.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 28, 2015)

Sprite tastes awesome


----------



## drizzy (Dec 28, 2015)

i really want some water rn but i dont wanna get up


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 28, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Pepsi-Cola.









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope those Splatoon nerds got angry when they got overtimed and my team won
Also i wanna draw


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

im crying


----------



## Azura (Dec 29, 2015)

I still need to finish the newest South Park season but I still haven't finished Yugioh Gx, Owari no Seraph, Fullmetal Alchemist, Naruto Shippuden, Bleach, Precure, Yuri Kuma, geez I never finish anything.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

i searched up falling for challenge xiumin so i don't want kim so eun showing up ty


----------



## aericell (Dec 29, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i searched up falling for challenge xiumin so i don't want kim so eun showing up ty



i can send you pics of her


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i can send you pics of her



no thank you 

i am ban hana


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 29, 2015)

Lost at Tower Control again....will I ever make it past a B- rank?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2015)

im wahticn sixteen and now i wanna have a chicken fight


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

DONALD TRUMPKIN


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

It's 4 am, I'm not going back now.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 29, 2015)

everyone gets so ****ing fat in college


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

-kicks campsite- better give something good but i wanna do countdown so not gonna tt atm...

also i wanna watch this film one last time before it will be a while ahh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2015)

ggggghhhhh

why is school in a week lol ( - :


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 29, 2015)

insomnia op .__.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I want cake


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

i want.. tacos but im not gonna make it for myself lol.

o well better dig the freezer


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I luv tacos


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hungery


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

So hungry!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I luv tacos



tacos master race or something lmango.

also villager pls move i dont want like 80% of you anyways


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a complete town so I hope they never move


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

julian and marshal ftw and erik <3

idek i kinda want out pashmina now and carmen she is getting boring.. maybe chadder he is creepy. but he was my destiny i am the cheese queen after all


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

xD I don't like Carmen or pashmina. Cheese queen lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

me neither carmen is just a troll and goats nah x)) o well they will probably move out soon enough


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Good luck with that


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

lol tyvm xD

i kinda like bangle too now i want bud lel


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

lol tyvm xD

i kinda like bangle too now i want bud lel


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I prefer bud, shades 4 life


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I prefer bud, shades 4 life



sassy gay villagers 5ever  

ed x julian is otp lel


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

julain 4 life


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

oh yes i hope i can get him and ed to ma town maaan 

and bud. he and bangle are awesome


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

happy birthday kim taehyung *-*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

So many songs to download....So many songs to find...I'm drowning in music.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> So many songs to download....So many songs to find...I'm drowning in music.



unless you're looking for old music from guinea-bissau come again at me bro


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 29, 2015)

Did I marry a fictional character at a young age? I can't recall.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Randomness


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Did I marry a fictional character at a young age? I can't recall.



just IMAGINE it.

sorrynotsorry.

also i want crisps


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

#bored


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

We don't want to be lousy, or shameless. We're running around like we're brainless.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

need food


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm dyin'! DUDE NO


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

omg today is taehyung's birthday

i never knew x_x


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Get out of the waaay. Ponyboy comin' through, me and my crew.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> unless you're looking for old music from guinea-bissau come again at me bro



I have no idea what you're talking about bro.

- - - Post Merge - - -

76 songs check and done.


----------



## Limon (Dec 29, 2015)

I really hope One Punch Man gets a renewal for a Season Two.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about bro.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 76 songs check and done.



last i checked i had 1800 something songs here in total


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> last i checked i had 1800 something songs here in total



'Grats  . I almost have that much, but I'm picky, and don't go and download music that often. I just downloaded 76 today, is what I meant.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> 'Grats  . I almost have that much, but I'm picky, and don't go and download music that often. I just downloaded 76 today, is what I meant.



Yeah most are Japanese and African 1960s-1970s and some western stuff I haven't got around to buy yet b/c some vinyls are expensive here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also some rly rare stuff that i will probably never have a chance at.. so ya


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm outsiders af


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

"your boys" HAHA


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 29, 2015)

you know when something is too sweet when it becomes bitter


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Watching tv and thinking when will the good stuff come on.


----------



## boujee (Dec 29, 2015)

mother fcking fish tittes


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2015)

If there is something I want out of people, it's for them to quit bugging me about being anti-social. Every single person I meet does it and I am just sick of it. It's hard to do it when they just keep bugging me about it. -______-


----------



## device (Dec 29, 2015)

Nox said:


> If there is something I want out of people, it's for them to quit bugging me about being anti-social. Every single person I meet does it and I am just sick of it. It's hard to do it when they just keep bugging me about it. -______-



yeah man I know how you feel


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2015)

hungry ; u;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

meh i need to clean again bleh


----------



## LilyACNL (Dec 30, 2015)

If i peed myself, in space, could i pee myself.... in space?

litterally have no idea what i just said wtf???


----------



## Limon (Dec 30, 2015)

I can't believe I forgot to buy a memory card.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 30, 2015)

I hate being off a normal sleep schedule but I love it at the same time


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I see fudge and say WHAT?!?! YEAH! and see a banana and say whatever


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

all teh nannaer!11shift

also new leaf why you fish


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I like catching bugs more


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm so indecisive omg like whenever I play an MMO I can't decide which class to pick but I just want one. Same goes with everything.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I just pick the one I think is the coolest.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I just pick the one I think is the coolest.



but what if they're all the coolest WHAT THEN HUH


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2015)

Free hugs >w>


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Squidward said:


> but what if they're all the coolest WHAT THEN HUH



Than pick one with your eyes closed. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

i like neither but i wanna fill up the encyclopedia and museum i guess mango


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I can add you on 3ds and help you if you want?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I can add you on 3ds and help you if you want?



it's alright, nintendo has been taking a dump twice already on me with the wifi so i'll pass on that for today i think i don't want you to donate like a crapton and then it shuts off :c thanks tho!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yea my wi-fi sucks as well. Every 5 min on the computer it disconnects, literally.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yea my wi-fi sucks as well. Every 5 min on the computer it disconnected every 5 minutes, literally.



yeah, i mean i played with kaydee earlier, right when we were going back from island with tons of crap it ****ted on us.. twice i think so yea.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah, i mean i played with kaydee earlier, right when we were going back from island with tons of crap it ****ted on us.. twice i think so yea.



Yea, once I finally caught my first golden stag 6 months ago, I was so excited and put it in the box. When I was about to leave guy just came and flicked the damn switch.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yea, once I finally caught my first golden stag 6 months ago, I was so excited and put it in the box. When I was about to leave guy just came and flicked the damn switch.



jfc i hope whoever got a negative there if they were on here...

at least we both knew it wasn't flip switching so that makes it better? idk I hate nintendo's bad servers sometimes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe it's not Nintendo's servers, maybe it's your connection?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Maybe it's not Nintendo's servers, maybe it's your connection?



well if that's the case it hates handhelds cause phones and computers works sooo fine >>;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

At least your computer works fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> At least your computer works fine.



yeah it's the same when i had a ps vita it always crapped so i had to sit on the toilet to download games lol cause it's closest to the router -.-


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

The router is 3 feet away and I don't get any signal.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> The router is 3 feet away and I don't get any signal.



frack your router/provider must suck? idk at least mine ain't that ****


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Well it's 7 years old and my parents won't buy a new one since they're ''broke''. So I'm stuck with it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

oh i see. i should really upgrade our but they keep changing the fees and for some reasons dad has the things for doing that so i cant atm mangoes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol you changed your user title to #1 ****poster


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

yeah i am that so why not 

also managed to clean up a bit here fricking dishes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

I love cats.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I love dogs.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

whichever man

also i need sugar damnit


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

#Sugar


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

SUGAR SUGAR YOU ARE MY CANDY GIRL


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol I like your new avi


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

you a M*A*S*H fan too?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder what my mom's gonna make for breakfast...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

No, just find the guy the guy is starring at me weird. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> No, just find the guy the guy is starring at me weird. lol



omg gtfo mash is life.

lol it's Hawkeye Pierce played by Alan Alda in the tv series.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

What's it about though?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M*A*S*H_(TV_series)

alas time to go into town so adios for meow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 30, 2015)

My cat comes up to me like every morning when I sit down on the couch and will keep yawning in my face over and over until I feed her. I don't know if she's trying to purposely annoy me or what lol.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bye!


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

it's almost 5 pm uk time wooooooo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

1:02 pm for me.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Ponyboy: You know what a Soc is? White trash with Mustangs and Madras.

//cue Thug Life


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

yay I got my candlesssssss!!!!!


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2015)

; - ; When you waitin' for the UPS guy to drop your package off


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I wanna eat cereal


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

I ate too much sweets today, someone send help


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

My package came today and I love it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

truck


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

derp


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

stop stop stop stop

yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

so bored for life


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

i don't think 4 year olds should have their own tablets...


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

Jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

Ahh I think I'm going to start the new year splendidly. I finally got my car finish, I do have to increase my studying, I earned a few scholarships this year-I was mostly proud that I got a scholarship in writing when I honestly doubted myself. I need to be more positive, I also need to buy a lot of makeup utensils and start excerising again(my abs went soft and I think I'm getting a muffin top). 


Also reminder, when you confess about me and say you'll do it anonymously just to piss people off will only make you look fake because when you talk to me you show me genuine kindness for if I know who you were you'll be btching or still salty or just look dumb lol.  Yes my English isn't good or I'm a btch or I'm Sugilite's alt(this still makes me giggly), I haven't this much laughs in a long time but I'm grateful  to know people care more about me than myself~


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

suga is such a biaswrecker


----------



## hzl (Dec 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omg this is exactly me with my dad.



yeah things boiled over the other night, I ended up smashing a frame with a photograph of him in it and had glass embedded in my hand and spent hours in a+e. Now I'm staying at my inlaws house thankfully. Will probably never speak to him again :/


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

I just got back from an all-nighter yesterday and this morning and I just want some coffee...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mom yelling for me to go to bed -.-


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Mom yelling for me to go to bed -.-



well then go to bed


----------



## Mariah (Dec 31, 2015)

Shameless Season 6 is going to suck.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

expecto patronum


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

wow its 1 am


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

I should probably go to sleep if I want to wake up in time for the livestream


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 31, 2015)

I finished rooftop prince and my heart hurts. those time travel related stories always bring the feels


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

im sleepy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2015)

mm mango pee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I want a buuunii face icon for my avatar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bleep


----------



## aericell (Dec 31, 2015)

can i handle the camera for exo's perfs instead lol what even is this


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

random thoughts thread


----------



## RedBeanPorridge (Dec 31, 2015)

tfw it just occurs to you that you're gonna be alone on on new year's while everybody else is out celebrating ;_;


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

I've been waiting for an hour for my mum to get me the clips so I can hang the thing on the wall...


----------



## Albuns (Dec 31, 2015)

RedBeanPorridge said:


> tfw it just occurs to you that you're gonna be alone on on new year's while everybody else is out celebrating ;_;



You might not be alone on that one. </3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I can't beat this Mario game! x breaks 3ds x


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 31, 2015)

woke up too early ; ~;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Blappy


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

I want a dog.


----------



## Athera (Dec 31, 2015)

I think that people who wear accessories on their head are asking for way too much attention


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

I hade a really nice New Year's Eve dinner with my family and now I'm waiting for my boyfriend to arrive so we can hang out a bit and maybe go out later.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Chicken noodles


----------



## Peter (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm really bad at MGS...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

People are outside shooting off fireworks and it's so loud and obnoxious oh my god


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 31, 2015)

All I care about is money


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

I swear to god, if you do this I'm going to be angry.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Why won't my cat just leave me alone already geez


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> People are outside shooting off fireworks and it's so loud and obnoxious oh my god



same..


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

can exo get sally phone cases


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

they had sleeveless shirts on


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

I love playing Borderlands 2 with my Hubby.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Why aren't there any good songs on


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Can't stop smiling.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

it's 2016..i really need to get my sh** together...


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 1, 2016)

No unarmed black people have been killed by cops yet this year. #progress


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

im really shocked

2015 went by fast :/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

someone kick my butt i really need to work on my latin proj break is almost over and all i have is a shoebox and cut out cardboard for splitting the shoe box into three sections inside


----------



## kassie (Jan 1, 2016)

happy new years!! /late


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> im really shocked
> 
> 2015 went by fast :/



Didn't it??


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm still not used to the forum's slang ): .


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> it's 2016..i really need to get my sh** together...



me too im feeling old lel.

also uugh i wanna go to stanford lmango.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

My birthday is in 28 days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

nice mine.. was on the 27th so just a bit less than a year until im old again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hope I have a good birthday. Unlike last year when 80% of the gifts were clothes. -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Hope I have a good birthday. Unlike last year when 80% of the gifts were clothes. -.-



i got mostly clothes for xmas lel. well i do needed some but it's not fun for gifts tbh..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah, why not make clothes day instead? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yeah, why not make clothes day instead? xD



lol yeah indeed. oh well hopefully i can get some new jeans i need that lel. one of my pairs got ruined lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ripped, grass stains? I just get t-shirts or shorts, it's not even summer yet. xD


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 1, 2016)

what's for lunch =w=


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Nuthin' lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2016)

I really hope nobody is awake at home when I get home... my sister had her friends and children over and they really screwed my sleep over yesterday so I am hoping they'll be somewhat quiet so I can sleep... >.< I also hope my boyfriend will be able to pick up some food today so we can stop living day to day...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Were the children yelling, jumping on your bed, screaming? lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Were the children yelling, jumping on your bed, screaming? lol



No thankfully I have a door lock, but they were running and yelling outside my room, I also hope they don't wake up before I get there so I can remember to grab my DS the littler one kept trying to grab it off the table next to me and I had to tell her it's just for grown ups... so I hope she hasn't gotten her paws on it.. =[ I'll cry if she broke it


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Make her buy a new one if she does. xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Make her buy a new one if she does. xD



Well she's like 5 so I doubt she'd be able to.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Life savings. ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Ripped, grass stains? I just get t-shirts or shorts, it's not even summer yet. xD



ripped, muddy and wet so i had to leave em at grandmas house.. well they were kinda ugly and the legs are starting to get too small anyways


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm so close to 4k.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

come again at 26k


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

1 post away


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Meep


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 1, 2016)

i'm tired


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

I never tired


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I never tired



I can tell by how many posts you've made so far today..


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

look who is talking now mmm mm hmmm


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

aaaaaaah find it


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I tried to run from you.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 1, 2016)

cause of death: yoongi playing i need u on the piano.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I toss and turn, I can't sleep at night.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

totally reminded of sehun's faces in exo next door


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

kookie's collab with zion.t makes me so happy


----------



## Mariah (Jan 1, 2016)

Too much KPOP on this forum.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> I'm still not used to the forum's slang ): .



Don't worry about it. I've been for over a year and still don't understand half of it.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

omg omg they made a cover of fools and im dying of happiness


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi, yes, I would like to order a go to sleep and not wake up and a large order of fries. Thank you.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I still wonder on how they got the name 'heaters' to use for guns.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Why is soda so good, but so bad for you? ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Bang bang.


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

rip Happiness Delight


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 1, 2016)

im jet lagged af


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

This remix is soo good.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

idk what to do im so bored


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Nobody cares if your heart is aching, nobody cares, nobody cares.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 1, 2016)

One and one, and one is three


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Got to be good lookin', 'cause he's so hard to see.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 1, 2016)

COME TOGETHER


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

RIGHT NOW....over me.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 1, 2016)

i hate anxiety


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

i'm so bored and there's no one to talk to


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 1, 2016)

君とあたしのるんるんるん


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I think I'm gonna watch more videos of AHS Freak Show.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

Why are people stilling doing fire work outside....


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Why are people stilling doing fire work outside....



Same! They're still doing fireworks here too.


----------



## aericell (Jan 2, 2016)

cy's relationship with his sister is so admirable i actually want to cry


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2016)

my family all liked the presents i got them im dead with relief


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

im too inactive in tumblr these days :c.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2016)

i feel like no one bothers to read rules and things anymore


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2016)

Things I need to do:
- Write letters
- Update lists
- Make a list of goals for the New Year

Things I am actually going to do:
- Sit on the internet all night
- Color
- Maybe start reading WTNV


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

when's the last time I played ACNL.. Beau, Marshall and Francine probably moved away by now..but I bet Diva still there..yep....been waiting for her to leave for a minute, but she a ride or die..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

I need to clean up here and probably fix a buncha other stuff but I just wanna play new leaf or watch movies ah


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been wanting a bowl of cereal for about two hours now....but...why won't I go the kitchen to make it?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope Debbie gets an abortion.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

I still want a bowl of cereal..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

freaking soup can how the hell do you even open them


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

where did i lose my 3DS again


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

whoever thought it was to make a soup can without anything on the top to rip it open with is a total ass.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can opener lol


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 2, 2016)

craving tacos .___.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Can opener lol



we only jav this rly old thing that can hardly cut through it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> craving tacos .___.



me too i want these chicken mango salsa things they are dank asf


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Everybody knows who you are. Nobody cares.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

I want rye bread and butter with eggs on the side. Really badly ;-;


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 2, 2016)

I want junk fffoooodddd


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you even know?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 2, 2016)

Every time I look through a thread I think I want to comment in someone is being a huge jerk and I just decide to keep my opinions to myself and that's how I've basically become silent on here these days lol


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

I shouldn't feel bad for being happy when you're gone.


----------



## Limon (Jan 2, 2016)

Fresh memes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

archive muppet 5 lyfe


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Why do they have to rerun the season 6 of "The Walking Dead"? I'm going to scream like I did when it first aired.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

IM HERE SOBANI IRUKARA

CALL ME BOKUGA IRU KARA


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2016)

Will my dog ever stop farting from this diet food? Yes? No? We will never know...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Wop-bop


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I have to go...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> I have to go...



RIP


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

I just got a text...but the phone is soooo far away....


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

The jingle Christmas doll is out of stock...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

i will cling to your chest


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

how tf did i get 100+ followers on my fan tumblr blog


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

man...I just realized Barry Gibb is the only Gibb brother alive...Bee Gees!! Disco Gods!!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

we are both scared of pigeons


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 3, 2016)

spent too much money on food.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

i need to continue my jap


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

amiibo cards..amiibos...just take all my money Nintendo...


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

ksoo's acting skills


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2016)

i really can't stand suck-ups


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

why am I blasting stayin alive by the Bee Gees at 4 in the morning?


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> why am I blasting stayin alive by the Bee Gees at 4 in the morning?



u got the right idea


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes I understand everything but where is my pasta


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I guess I should take my Christmas tree down...am I gonna have bad luck for the rest of the year now?...


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I guess I should take my Christmas tree down...am I gonna have bad luck for the rest of the year now?...



You should keep it until April at least brah


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I really want to hack my ACNL copy.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> You should keep it until April at least brah



to tell you the truth, I was thinkin about keeping it up all year bro..


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Its raining.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

The only thing I learned from visiting Canada is that America is a ****hole.

I MOTHER****ING DESPISE THE MOTHER****ING **** OUT OF AMERICA OMG HELP ME


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't mind that Murray just closed my post but removed my special font!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

I HATE EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

America sux


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I hate where I live too.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

I live in Canada.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I live in Australia.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

HEY...I'M FROM AMERICA!! AND WE INVENTED THE LINT ROLLER, SHREDDED WHEAT, CRASH TEST DUMMIES..ELECTRIC GUITAR AND CHEESEBURGERS!!! YOU WELCOME MUTHA******S!!


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 3, 2016)

what is sleep...


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

'Murica


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bloape


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

'Murica is boring
trust me 
ugrh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

vcbfgggggggggggx


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

its been 4 days since I Rudy got in boxes and the lurker hasn't responded since Christmas.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> its been 4 days since I Rudy got in boxes and the lurker hasn't responded since Christmas.



damn.. rudy is so damn cute tho

ALSO FRACK YOU TV I WANTED TO SEE tHIS BUT NO IF YOU ARE NOT PUTTING THIS UP ONLINE I WANNA DIE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nlerp


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

Why do I keep having dreams about my friend's gf trying to kill me
funny bc I'm the one who hates dislikes her to the max not the other way around


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I wanna live on an island...riding on a dolphin, doing flips and sh**


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dolphins rul!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

How did i wake up early today


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I never went to sleep....my internal clock is all the way funked up


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

WHY NO ONE


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

_Not about to see your light, and if you wanna find hell with me, I can show you what it's like._


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I had a dream one night that Seungri from Bigbang was watching me sleep in a glass house on a glass bed...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

I once found a spider on my wall and screamed, it's right now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2016)

I love how THIS is in a toy store:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Jetix said:


> I love how THIS is in a toy store:
> View attachment 160860



oh old housewife ideals? o_o


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't want to go back to school..........


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I don't want to go back to school..........



me either


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

mom you are stupid and stop asking me idfk how your phone works


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 3, 2016)

I have exams on my first week back

save meeee *gross sobbing*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2016)

oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap oh snap memsmakamamsmdmdmmssa. hahaaaaaa i knew it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh old housewife ideals? o_o



no its actually for kids 0_o


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

i smell peanut butter and no one around me is eating peanut butter.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

this drink taste like liquidized pomegranate seeds


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> i smell peanut butter and no one around me is eating peanut butter.


I read this earlier and I swear to god I've been smelling peanut butter for the past half hour but there's no peanut butter


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

turn up


----------



## boujee (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm getting my ass whoop by this dude with two pikachus


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

do you ever think??


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 4, 2016)

This brookie is so dang good. It's a cookie/brownie combo for the laymen. And it is perfectly fluffy and soft and moist and not overly sweet and it's the best brookie I've ever had!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

i love cute people thx for existing


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

i hope you get an award for that man you deserve it...


----------



## focus (Jan 4, 2016)

i love cracking my wrists just to annoy my sisters


----------



## Squidward (Jan 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> i hope you get an award for that man you deserve it...



Leonardo DiCaprio or


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio or



no no XD ugh he's bad lmango.

also just swedish obscure ppl so dont mind me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

i cant sleep i think i mgiht hsave is nsomai


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i cant sleep i think i mgiht hsave is nsomai



i can tell by your typing lol

also i rly hope i jav longjohns or stockings meow so cold here


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

I need a lot of patience and diligence to change this without surgery

its gonna be soooooooooo worth it ill be so happy i will never be insecure again


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

This is the most I've ever dreaded getting up for school in a longgggg time


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 4, 2016)

aliens don't need sleep...


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2016)

for it was not the old man who vexed me, but his evil eye


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

Now I just sit in silence.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

i want sake

also this sushi is so dank i want another


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2016)

I feel kinda light headed or something I wanna go eat lunch already


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sushi rocks


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

bLuRp


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2016)

cats and laptop are teaming up to test my patience


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

go laptop!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

What the **** it's raining in California?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> What the **** it's raining in California?



It's not really new anymore since its been raining a lot recently

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think i'm going to be transferring high schools


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm eating lunch


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

Im dying


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 4, 2016)

There's so much snow out today! It's the perfect day to crack open both Mario and Sonic Winter Olympic games.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Barely any snow for me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

too much snow and slippery streets here ugh.

also that vinyl record was so worth it mangoes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Soooo bored


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2016)

3,000th post can I get a hell yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

this song is stuck in my brain halp


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bang your head on something. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

thx gr8 idea, not


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lol just something random


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

totes worth spending 80 bucks on this vinyl #yolo


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

I unlocked all the characters in Mario Kart 8


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I unlocked all the characters in Mario Kart 8



grats :3

also mmmm coffee is so good meow


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2016)

My back is killing me, im coming back to hell err... i mean school in 3 days and my crush thinks i hate her...ugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

If Christmas trees celebrated Christmas...would they put up humans and decorate them? Well, humans if they wanted a real one...blow up dolls, if they don't wanna deal with the mess of a real "tree"...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm so nervous about flying tomorrow ;@;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

I imagine Goose (the trolling chicken) walking around angrily whispering/grunting, "I'm a man."


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

When he's not


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

my science teacher is actually kinda cool


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm secretly a dragonfly guys


----------



## Llust (Jan 4, 2016)

binge eating after a depressing day. watch me gain like two pounds people


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

mimihime said:


> binge eating after a depressing day. watch me gain like two pounds people



pls dont do that to yourself


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't played ACNL for about 2 weeks and bamboo shoots have taken over the whole town..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 5, 2016)

I wanna visit North Korea, maybe even live there.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 5, 2016)

can today pls not exist thankssss


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Woof


----------



## radioloves (Jan 5, 2016)

gogo gadgets <*^*>


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 5, 2016)

can i die


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 5, 2016)

I haven't played new leaf since October and I know if I open the game up something bad will have happened in my town and I'm not sure I'll ever feel like dealing with it


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

buck pls move tf out i don't need you and even less two jocks.


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2016)

sometimes i think i wanna be a popular artist but then i see the stuff they gotta put up with and its just like Then Again, No


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

i hope you still check your blog, it'd mean the world if i could get that album agh


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2016)

woke up to a sweet message from my baby
feeling blessed as hell


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

^ yeah me too! marshal sent me a lovely letter this morning in acnl.. ?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

I didn't even realize Julian moved out of my town until I talked to him outside the Abel Sisters...he was like "hey Dawson, you haven't changed a bit"...I was like when dafuq did you move


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I didn't even realize Julian moved out of my town until I talked to him outside the Abel Sisters...he was like "hey Dawson, you haven't changed a bit"...I was like when dafuq did you move



Julian is the best, if I had him and he moved I'd smash the game lel


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

man i don't wanna be sick anymore. i didn't agree to this ****.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> Julian is the best, if I had him and he moved I'd smash the game lel



Yep...Julian leaves and Marcel's creepy mime lookin azz moves right in the middle of my field of carnations...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> Yep...Julian leaves and Marcel's creepy mime lookin azz moves right in the middle of my field of carnations...



snort cakes that is just evil...


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

one night I came home, closed the door and left the key outside still in the keyhole of the doorknob..i was soo happy no random serial killer walked by and saw that and opened the door to my apartment...my mom said that god watches over babies and idiots...luv you too mom..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> one night I came home, closed the door and left the key outside still in the keyhole of the doorknob..i was soo happy no random serial killer walked by and saw that and opened the door to my apartment...my mom said that god watches over babies and idiots...luv you too mom..



wow man i'd freak out so bad..

also why do people doodle on vinyl records lol


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Why isn't there any good music to listen to


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Why isn't there any good music to listen to



well idk what you like but i could toss a few recs your way


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> wow man i'd freak out so bad..
> 
> also why do people doodle on vinyl records lol



I remember the first vinyl record I ever listened to was Michael Jackson's "Ben"...I used to wonder how those black "Frisbees" played music....I wanted to take those records outside so bad and see how far I could throw them..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I remember the first vinyl record I ever listened to was Michael Jackson's "Ben"...I used to wonder how those black "Frisbees" played music....I wanted to take those records outside so bad and see how far I could throw them..



lel! vinyls are awesome and i guess my collection is worth quite a bit..


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm sitting here watching a documentary about fairies...apparently they don't really like us humans and will claim the earth back from us..


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

I sat with this random kid on the bus cos I had nowhere to sit and idk if he was but at some point he looked like he was crying?


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm going to make a cute pixel sprite of Sans and no one is going to stop me ;u;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Do they still sell those sugar-free gigantic lollipops?
I hope so.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

damn i say headache is so much better than period cramps


----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2016)

Rumble Fish was a good movie.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 5, 2016)

i am so hyped for monsta x's "right now." that first episode reminds me of exo's showtime :'(


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Why is it so dang hot in my room
it's 28 degrees outside, but probably around like 80 in my room
ugh


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2016)

finally got enough to change my username
i wish peter wasn't taken /cries


----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Darrel Curtis.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 5, 2016)

Imagine a law where there is a specific age a person must be to access the internet. And it's actually enforced. That would save some mentality.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 5, 2016)

i wanna change my username


----------



## Heyden (Jan 5, 2016)

i have to stop eating the spring rolls or else my mum will get mad


----------



## tumut (Jan 5, 2016)

i'm tired of the immaturity on this forum


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2016)

squints//


----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm sad all the time, but you just never know.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

*bop it sound effect* im goin ta sleep


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2016)

finally some good news


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

Why am I still awake?

Brain please shut up ;-;


----------



## duckvely (Jan 5, 2016)

school starts next week oh no


----------



## aericell (Jan 6, 2016)

oh my
i'm done


----------



## Mariah (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GevY7tLRvcY


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 6, 2016)

--


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 6, 2016)

I hate school and I'm sick of college apps..
why am I still awake


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## riummi (Jan 6, 2016)

Hooray 3k!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm going have to learn Korean for my trip to North Korea


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 6, 2016)

I really want a blue candy but I feel like I won't be able to earn that much so I just might buy a blue house instead idk //sobs


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2016)

tfw when someone uses an alt and its obvious


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

ahhh please get onnnn


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

CAT SHUT UP PLS


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

nice....signature


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

I can't always be there for you, I need sleep.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

my cousin is asleep bye
rip math idk im goona wake him up


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

my stomach hurts...Halloween candy is not a suitable breakfast


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

aaah im too obsessed.. stupid record


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> my stomach hurts...Halloween candy is not a suitable breakfast



wtf why


----------



## tae (Jan 6, 2016)

? don't want to work today, not enough dayquil on the planet to make this possible.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

i think im aging faster than i should be


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

CHERRY SODA



no I don't actually have any ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

found another record i wanted though so thats good but ugh imma feelings so crap dumb stomach


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

you know i should be paying attention in class


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

This blanket is warm


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

yay the missing picture (yes it's the name of the movie ..) is available in its whole.. wee


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2016)

why are justin bieber's new songs so catchy


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

gimme food plz ; w;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

i want to watch that elvira madigan movie now lol.. i bet that guy looks hella young ahah


----------



## boujee (Jan 6, 2016)

My cat is snoring


----------



## aericell (Jan 6, 2016)

i don't like rainy days


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

i want to name my son marluxia


----------



## foodnectar97 (Jan 6, 2016)

kk cruuuuuusin


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

so someone pings and wants to move.. nope static you are staying. krrzt pashmina an dbuck you can go though.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

I had no idea that they film the Originals 30 minutes away from where I live....I need to get out more..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I had no idea that they film the Originals 30 minutes away from where I live....I need to get out more..



these things are so creepy.. i remember when they aired this show called "allt f?r sverige" here before and one part was filmed like.. 20 minutes from where i live close to my gram lol.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> these things are so creepy.. i remember when they aired this show called "allt f?r sverige" here before and one part was filmed like.. 20 minutes from where i live close to my gram lol.



they film the Walking Dead here too...they are always looking for extras to play zombies...one day I'll actually watch the show, I hear it's pretty good..


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 6, 2016)

my head hurts and i'm feeling edgy. i should get off the internet and go to bed or something smh


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

Chicago med is aight...but (in my Kanye voice)...House is the greatest medical drama of all time..


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Why are little kids so loud?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

I think me and her are synced up.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

Sometimes i feel she hates me...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

my friends art r so good......it giives me life


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

what parts of the pig makes spam?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm getting forced to love Darry Curtis.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

what happened to all my R.L. Stine books?....childhood lost


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2016)

i'm bored again fuhhhhh
yesterday i drew so long my eyes dried out but its all i feel like doing :I



P o c k y said:


> I'm getting forced to love Darry Curtis.



patrick swayze was hot stuff


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

oh boy do i love to ruin myself by procrastination hahahahahahaa


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

I need to do something productive but idk what


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> oh boy do i love to ruin myself by procrastination hahahahahahaa



TRUTH!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 7, 2016)

Is this really the last year of Mythbusters?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 7, 2016)

I love the fact that "Hellfire" is a song about a lusting man and I wish Disney was still that ballsy. Maybe they did more songs with that lowkey sexual reference and I missed it.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

I saw an awesome commercial on Disney channel....Mickey and Donald were rapping marky mark and the funky bunch "good vibrations"...they only air it around 3 or 4 am tho..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

please get out of my head.. on a second thought don't


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2016)

pls stfu forever


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

ghosts are real..pretty sure leprechauns are too.


----------



## focus (Jan 7, 2016)

my bathroom's door handle just fell off on both sides. what a great day


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

jfc this film is so good.. and the use of the music.. **** man....


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

I watched a few classics myself yesterday....the covenant ,the in crowd, the skulls, and cruel intentions...just felt like binge watching some movies about young, beautiful, screwed up, privileged white kids...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

I swear to god, if they are serious about remaking this movie I will get so upset. It's fine just the way it is.


----------



## Peter (Jan 7, 2016)

really really dont want to start revising but my exams start in 2 weeks...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

when is summer break pls hurry up


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2016)

My brother legit asked my mom to buy him new pencils because he is too lazy to sharpen his old ones someone hold me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

Squidward said:


> My brother legit asked my mom to buy him new pencils because he is too lazy to sharpen his old ones someone hold me



le fuq?

well i never use those kinda pencils because they always eat them up.. but if it works.. damn dude


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> le fuq?
> 
> well i never use those kinda pencils because they always eat them up.. but if it works.. damn dude



this is why you need mechanical pencils


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah i only use mechanical ..i hate hate wooden ones, they hurt my hands and sharpeners eat em up so bad


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

i have a strange urge to sell everything but the collectible market is 2 soft rn


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

My gender on facebook is Dragonfly. 100% legit.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

Your Random Thoughts


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2016)

I had a friend who posted last year saying that art shouldn't have any price because it doesn't help the economy and it's not useful and I just remembered it right now and I feel so betrayed, I thought he only had good intentions, I never knew he felt so strongly against artists </3 ;-;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 8, 2016)

I really want to transfer out of my university and go somewhere else. 

My big problem is that the only university that appeals to me is the University of Hawai'i and I know my parents won't go for that...


----------



## focus (Jan 8, 2016)

i really dont wanna visit my cousins today theyre all like 10


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2016)

I really want to design a new OC , I'm bored with just my mayor rip
Problem is, I don't know how to design OTL


----------



## Shadow Star (Jan 8, 2016)

I want to art like other people, but art is hard... I need proper art lessons...

I want to play games all day, but college is a thing that exists.


I should do college work tonight, but knowing me, I'll leave it until Sunday... again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

i wanna watch this film ahah it's gonna be bizarre asf though


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 8, 2016)

Sling Blade is a really good movie...Dwight Yoakam was sooo good..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

i am so happy pls just give me a break


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

I have one last bottle of water left and I am contemplating on when to have it
I'm really thirsty, but I'll probably finish it before evening...
ughghghgh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

.... .... why me..

also i hope i can jav ****ton of booze tonight i just wanna conk out meow


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

i miss my peeps on hiatus


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 8, 2016)

I really wanna design Francine's house in HHD, but she hasn't turned up yet and I can't use amiibo cards.

Like seriously I made Chrissy's house and it's like the best house I've done so far and I really wanna make a similar one for the other polka dot bunny hnnnng


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

hnng still need that persimmon shizz


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 8, 2016)

Will UPS actually come through for me today and deliver early? The package is literally 21 minutes away from my house and it's supposed to be delivered on Tuesday. Today it says out for delivery though so yay I think!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

happy birthday david bowie


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

My aunt made me crave Dutch apple pie
Ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

so why do they never move arrrrrghh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Whip cream pouring like waterfalls.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

^that looks like something but whipped cream lmango


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

LOVE IS THE MOMENT


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 9, 2016)

i'm waiting for probably like 5 packages in the mail rn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

why do i keep playing clicker heroes i wont be able to get the 10000$ one anyways


----------



## focus (Jan 9, 2016)

i wish i could have 12 villagers,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm too lazy to go outside today...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm bored


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

oh god he was so young in that film but i could tell it was him aah


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm waiting for my new phone case to come in the mail and I'm sick and tired of waiting
Seriously, the image on my current one is slowly chipping off and it's dirty af
the image is gone by now.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

i need to go out and feel some sun on my skin


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

why WHY wHY

i will see them again in march but i can't wait that long! :'(


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Which 3DS XL edition should I get that they stock in Canada.


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

really hope i get to go to NYC again this year...


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Random Random Randomness.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

fine, freya just go move out you crashed my stone anyways 

also hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng i wanna see this film again frick


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

the rain is so heavy rn


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 9, 2016)

... and almost (one slide'ish to go!) finished my powerpoint at...
84 slides. 34 more than the template. ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

rip me .. reading political texts at almost 10 pm saturday night ..woop.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 9, 2016)

come back after about a month of being away for holidays to 2 pairs of mittens

happy early birthday to me


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm just pooped from all my chem homework *_*


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Why are cramps even a thing
guys dont understand
"but babe i understand"
UH.
NO, YOU DON'T. SHUT UP.


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

I could really go for some chocolate...


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 10, 2016)

Robots do not wear underpants

Also toasters count as robots


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2016)

I have 10k posts on here now... ;u;


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> I have 10k posts on here now... ;u;



Congrats!!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 10, 2016)

I wonder what Kim Jong-un is thinking about at this very moment....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I wonder what Kim Jong-un is thinking about at this very moment....



yes me too


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 10, 2016)

I wonder what Filthy Frank is doing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 10, 2016)

I smell so damn good right meow... I got this really awesome shampoo bar from Lush because I was told it was the best thing for my kind of curly crazy hair and it totally was! It smells so great and it made my hair perfectly curly and I can tell it's super happy right now so soft and nice... MMM. I also got a solid perfume of Karma because the smell is so good and I have it on so I am smelling delicious karma and jasmine and it's so nice. COME SMELL ME!


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

I want cookies.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 10, 2016)

It's a beautiful day outside.
Birds are singing, flowers are blooming...
On days like these, kids like you...

*...should be burning in hell.*

--

Here we go.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Now I want _k_ookies.


----------



## aericell (Jan 10, 2016)

i finished my drama idk what to watch now


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2016)

i'm really hungry but there's nothing to eat. :'/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I smell so damn good right meow... I got this really awesome shampoo bar from Lush because I was told it was the best thing for my kind of curly crazy hair and it totally was! It smells so great and it made my hair perfectly curly and I can tell it's super happy right now so soft and nice... MMM. I also got a solid perfume of Karma because the smell is so good and I have it on so I am smelling delicious karma and jasmine and it's so nice. COME SMELL ME!



imma smell you anyday love <3

also not to self: reading political texts and having coffee after 9 pm i snot a good idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dawsoncreek said:


> I wonder what Kim Jong-un is thinking about at this very moment....



he's probably a mod here.. like undercover lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I want to go to dairy queen


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I love their blizzards


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Why am I reading this text meow I'm such a geek


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

floating turt with balloons


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

turts r life u pesant


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

villagers r life


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

no ew they r not


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

yus the r


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Nein :c

also new leaf stop having such bad rng aaah


----------



## Peter (Jan 10, 2016)

evolutionary biology making me want to drop out of uni


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Pxter said:


> evolutionary biology making me want to drop out of uni



meh it can be interesting.

ALSO YASS BUCK IS MOVING ****ING HORSE ASS


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Lol buck


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

he's the worst horse i s2g in the game...


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

im hungry


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

i hope the final exam is fun hnng


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

i won't get lost i won't get lost


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Should I study for that test...?

Nah...

I'll be fine... 

Probably...

...

Maybe I should go study.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

beakhyun is the biggest biaswrecker!!!


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

i made my tumblr look cute. at least to me

also, suga and j-hope are being such bias wreckers like agh!!


----------



## aericell (Jan 10, 2016)

my counselor takes forever to reply omg


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 10, 2016)

looool bts' fake fans are so embarrassing. stay just knowing tae and kook tbh.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP Bowie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Mariah said:


> RIP Bowie



holy i thought it was some fake headlines but seems true.. daaaamn great headlines to wake up to ://


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

passed out super early & now I'm up in the middle of the night bummed out at the news about david bowie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> passed out super early & now I'm up in the middle of the night bummed out at the news about david bowie



*hugs*

me too .. ah he just got that album out last week and now he's dead... brb listening to bowie all day


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Today doesn't even feel real to me, I just want to get home already.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Today doesn't even feel real to me, I just want to get home already.



Same guh why now.

Also wow man so we got good (but very detailed) feedback on the first exam thing we did some months ago.. I asked her before if it had to be a film reference to class ('cause we hadn't seen that many by then) and then she said no, cause it was mainly an archive digging assignment thing. But now she wrote like "made ref. to a film we saw in class" and so on. THANKS A LOT.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 11, 2016)

David Bowie....no words...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

i cant write anymore i just keep listening to bowie.. hnnng hnng


----------



## duckvely (Jan 11, 2016)

IS THIS TRUE


----------



## Mariah (Jan 12, 2016)

I need this.


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't find the bracelet my grandma gave me before she died.. I don't know if my parents even packed it before we moved


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Well, that was amazing....


Also...everything sounds sexual with a  behind it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Teacher, be rekt. Nowhere in the first assignment it says we had to actually have clip from class, hella you even said "don't mention clips we already watched..."


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

i kept myself up way too long working on mi amiga's art, it was going so well i couldn't stop and lost track of time. x_x


----------



## kassie (Jan 12, 2016)

i feel odd after not taking my wellbutrin for about a week


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I watched this debate/seminar conference talk about journalism in third world countries where there's war going on and how much things have changed for both.. i.e filmmakers and journalists and the people they want to make a document of. Before people went there to give "the Other" a voice and do different angles on things, but now with all the social media like Twitter, Facebook and such you can get information out fast, without the need to actually make a lengthy documentary or let them speak in their films etc. and most people think journalists who do these films are annoying people just asking them things.

Kinda interesting since I've seen quite a lot of political/war documentaries and clips during my studies from back in the late 60s and 1970s, how people made (mostly left-angled) works where they let the Other speak in a completely different way, than let's say your average American/US reports.

Ok don't mind me I just like talking about this stuff k


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2016)

pmmm the different story is hitting me in the feels rn im cryign


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

mm procrastination is life 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also will this song ever leave my head.. oh well at least it takes me back so that's good.. o rnot


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

lyin ass manipulative ass bum ass


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

I tried making sushi on Sunday and lol I failed miserably... It was still delicious tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I tried making sushi on Sunday and lol I failed miserably... It was still delicious tho



Oh god I remember when I tried making cali rolls.. I failed so hard so it was basically just nori and sushi rice but I somehow gobbled that crap down lol


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> Oh god I remember when I tried making cali rolls.. I failed so hard so it was basically just nori and sushi rice but I somehow gobbled that crap down lol



Lol the hardest part is rolling and correct vegetable placement! :c
Also if your rice turned out good that would be fine by itself imo but mine turned out too sour because _someone_ told me to put 2dl vinegar in that and lol....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Ah mine, just ended up like a giant nori burrito with rice lmfao ;;


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah mine, just ended up like a giant nori burrito with rice lmfao ;;



LOL
well that doesn't sound bad at all!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Squidward said:


> LOL
> well that doesn't sound bad at all!!



Well, yeah it was good and I had a right of vinegar so it wasn't too bad in that way, but all that rice poor stomach ;;


----------



## kassie (Jan 12, 2016)

pretty girls don't know the things that i know


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

*.​.​.​*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

JOOOHN IM ONLY DAAAANCING ~


----------



## boujee (Jan 12, 2016)

My auntie just came out as trans(transwoman). I feel happy for him but also sad since most of my family is kinda phobic.


----------



## Joy (Jan 12, 2016)

I need motivation to start my scholarship essays and college admission essay Dx


----------



## Heyden (Jan 12, 2016)

MY MI GORENG IS TOO SPICY ;((((((((((


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Haydenn said:


> MY MI GORENG IS TOO SPICY ;((((((((((



I bet I'm spicier.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2016)

i'm so sleepy but i don't wanna sleep just yet cause sleeping means i'll be in school in 10 hours

~~~

what kind of ugly hippo...


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm so sleepy but i don't wanna sleep just yet cause sleeping means i'll be in school in 10 hours
> 
> ~~~
> 
> what kind of ugly hippo...



She is a beautiful cat excuse you darling.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 13, 2016)

i love when teens say they're mature for their age but they're really not. tbh just saying that gives me the impression they aren't.


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

damn posting bug now i don't get me 2 bells for my post


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i love when teens say they're mature for their age but they're really not. tbh just saying that gives me the impression they aren't.



13 yo me was mature for my age

15 yo me was even more mature

18 yo me was super mature

now im regressing x]


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

omfg teacher stop embarrassing me ;;


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2016)

idk man ever since i seen some stuff on my boyfriend's phone anime anything annoys me


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

man my lips hurt real bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

taesaek said:


> man my lips hurt real bad.



mine too they are dry asf and i have some dry wound in a corner frick


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 13, 2016)

i should be studying for my exam...


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

the hook here really motivates me to brush my teeth more often


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

i'm so close to being done but i got a monster headache that just won't quit, I really don't wanna put this off for another day. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

ONWARD TO WRITIGN AAAAAAHHH


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Ponyhoe


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

damn . you're really amazing for doing this for 3 hours with me smh that conversation was so giving..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

chronique d'un filmhuset

lmao noone'll get the reference


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Johnny: 16 years ain't long enough...

Me: //intense sobbing while screaming in my head

- - - Post Merge - - -

Johnny: 16 years ain't long enough...

Me: //intense sobbing while screaming in my head


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 13, 2016)

i haven't been on tbt as regularly as before and there are so many users i don't recognize wow


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd like some pizza right about now.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

I wish my hand-me-up laptop would finally update...


----------



## Limon (Jan 13, 2016)

Neko Atsume has taken my life away.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't understand why people subject themselves to this lifestyle. I mean, you're a grown adult. Why would you ever want to act like a baby?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 13, 2016)

Sony's got this really nice sale going on for Playstation Essentials on the Vita/PS3/PS4. I got a free two day trial for PS+ so I used it to get the extra sales discounts for plus members. I bought Persona 4 Golden and Freedom Wars for a total of only $15. Really happy I got to pick those up.


----------



## kassie (Jan 14, 2016)

i wish i had the bells to change my username lmao


----------



## Miii (Jan 14, 2016)

My cat is snoring soooo loud right now.


----------



## focus (Jan 14, 2016)

im probably gonna see some cute shoes i cant afford today and get sad.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2016)

pls cat i'm trying to work i can devote 150% of my attention to you later


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I don't understand why people subject themselves to this lifestyle. I mean, you're a grown adult. Why would you ever want to act like a baby?



Regression... not really my cup of tea but idfk  why people keep posting about it here when they just don't get it..

I never thought I'd find these film studies  so so fun.. damn but then i really like political things...


----------



## Squidward (Jan 14, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I don't understand why people subject themselves to this lifestyle. I mean, you're a grown adult. Why would you ever want to act like a baby?



idk what exactly you're talking about but babies don't have to do anything they just sleep all day and then suck on a t****


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2016)

i want to sleep im so tired pl s


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Squidward said:


> idk what exactly you're talking about but babies don't have to do anything they just sleep all day and then suck on a t****



the daddy dom/lil girl sub lifestyle/fetish thing.. it's more than sucking ******* and walking around in diapers if you want it to be..

anyways as long as both partners agree on it and no one get hurt, be what you want.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> the daddy dom/lil girl sub lifestyle/fetish thing.. it's more than sucking ******* and walking around in diapers if you want it to be..
> 
> anyways as long as both partners agree on it and no one get hurt, be what you want.



Well I can't say someone telling me when and what I should eat and wear is my thing but if it works for them then it's nice. 
Also, calling my loved one "daddy" would be slightly awkward for me, I think I would cry a bit before saying it for some reason


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Well I can't say someone telling me when and what I should eat and wear is my thing but if it works for them then it's nice.
> Also, calling my loved one "daddy" would be slightly awkward for me, I think I would cry a bit before saying it for some reason



Me neither, that's a bit too much for myself.. but hey as long as it works for other and it's mutual do whatever you need. I can agree some tumblr blogs are a bit too much sometimes.. but if they feel they need to share it go ahead i suppose it's a 'free' country.

Yeah I couldn't do that for life .. yes I have/had a really bad relationship with my own father so it'd just be bad ref/feelings.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

omf my room is tidy

like it's always messy cuz my sisters never put their toys n stuff away

but mum tidied it up while i was in school ooo:


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 14, 2016)

downloading the cypher pt. 3 performance from summer sonic and making gifs out of each second of yoongi's verse


----------



## duckvely (Jan 14, 2016)

i need to get ksoo gifs ready for tomorrow 

even though it's technically today but timezones


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 15, 2016)

I was starting to regret my PS Vita investment, but I've got a nice library of games going now. I still wish Sony would give the console more attention or find a better way to market it.


----------



## focus (Jan 15, 2016)

do u think if i punch myself hard enough in the stomach my cramps will stop


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

focus said:


> do u think if i punch myself hard enough in the stomach my cramps will stop



that's the worst.  do you have a heating pad?  that always helped me, hope it passes soon


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

i hope i wake up to what i paid for. if not, i'm not ready to waste the energy on bugging mods to correct this. ugh.. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> do u think if i punch myself hard enough in the stomach my cramps will stop



do some stretches. and look up the pressure point chart to help alleviate cramps.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

i'm so stressed out aaAAA

i've been in school for 50 minutes and i haven't been able to concentrate enough to do anything yyyhehe that's just great. i'm just rly anxious and i need to scream


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

aaah i had too fun writing this i hope i didn't spiral too much out of the subject


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

nice


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

ok so if i add my skype on here will guests/non-registered members be able to see it


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

kassie said:


> ok so if i add my skype on here will guests/non-registered members be able to see it



i can log out and check if u want


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

Zane said:


> i can log out and check if u want



yes pls!!


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

kassie said:


> yes pls!!



all right I couldn't see it when I was a guest so i think ur good


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

Zane said:


> all right I couldn't see it when I was a guest so i think ur good



thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

omfg what is this like i almost at 800 words and i still need to write last paragraph.. ahem *cough*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

PASHMINA IS MOVING YASSSSSS


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

Alas, poor Yorick!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 15, 2016)

i downloaded the peach app and i'm just requesting people but i feel so out of place lmao. @ ur girl if u have one


----------



## Miii (Jan 15, 2016)

The mannequin head I ordered (for haircutting/styling purposes) came in... It has a really creepy face -o-


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

Your attempts at trying to get under my skin are quite sad tbh, lmao.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

I was outside with my dog, and I said, "I bet it's 5:27", came inside and it was. Apparently I have a good sense of time, when I'm sick, lol.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

so earlier today when i was walking i checked available wi-fi networks and this happened



Spoiler:  











i was like whAT?????/ for a few minutes until i realized that someone probably just named their network that as a joke

but like.... what if it's not a joke


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 15, 2016)

people talking about anime/having anime related avatars and sigs
tbt: ......
people talking about kpop/having kpop related avatars and sigs 
tbt: kpop fans poisoned our water supply, burned our crops, and delivered a plague unto our houses!!!!!1


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

TOASTERS: THEY JUST THROW BREAD AT YOU LIKE DING MOTHERFCKER


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2016)

i wish i looked more like my mom


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 15, 2016)

why do i get my hopes up lol


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

my nose is ugly and too big


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 15, 2016)

ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd rather be watching X-Files.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

aaaah just two days left why


----------



## focus (Jan 16, 2016)

i dont wanna go to school but i kinda do bc i dont like having to do nothing all day but i also dont like having to do stuff all day i just wanna like.. chill


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

i wanna write right now but noooo mom is being ass and annoying me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 16, 2016)

why is my sister singing jingle bells

christmas ended like three weeks ago


----------



## kassie (Jan 16, 2016)

doctor pleaaaaaase
give me a dose of the american dream


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

so cold o well at least i have a printer...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2016)

i can't believe i let myself fall asleep at 1 am on a friday night when school is literally like 2 days away L O L


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Mom just goddamn stop it, like god. I'm not gonna get dragged into your crap. I p much know what I want and I'm gonna do it and now I don't really care if I get paid for it or not.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2016)

ugh you're so toxic and nasty


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxIkf5LqHZU

THIS SONG IS LIFE


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2016)

i've heard "Hello" like four times today already. on the same channel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

tfw when you find more awesome old music from guinea-bissau

i still want that cabo verdiano album though but there is like, one two people on the webs having it so it's like eh where do i contact you lol


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm back on this site again...

Yeeyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

welcome back m80

also tfw when you are reading political speeches/addresses on a saturday night, ho boy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

anyone who likes donald trump go die


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> welcome back m80


thx m80


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

aaah soon done writing, just need to wrap it up, then read it through and cut off life 200 words for tomorrow idk how to do that


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2016)

i ordered something online 30 seconds ago where is it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

spCrossing said:


> thx m80



np m80 also....damn damn damn can i just have that lecture again


----------



## duckvely (Jan 16, 2016)

i watched five seconds of iry's ost mv and i started crying 

why is it so sad

edit i'm still crying rip


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm so picky about my town map.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

lel gg people checking your own threads ....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 16, 2016)

My bf said he wanted to go to the mall then today he said he wanted to go eat somewhere nice so I wasn't sure which one he wanted to do. I asked if he still wanted to go to the mall or just go out to eat. His reply was 

"I think we should eat first and then eat" and I think he meant for one to say "shop" but I'm perfectly fine with eating then eating


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

gah need to remove and rewrite more than i thought, meh.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 16, 2016)

i am literally crying he has a twitter and posted an exo + bts song

this is great


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

Being on a plane for 15 hours makes me feel uneasy af


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

^i feel ya.

also why this stupid word limit i wanna write a book now lel.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 16, 2016)

super stressed right now hoping i'll get tickets


----------



## duckvely (Jan 16, 2016)

success success  literally so happy rn


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

i hope he likes the gift i sent him!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

I WANNA GO TO KEPLER 452B


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

This roasting session is FUNNY AF, and I love it.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> This roasting session is FUNNY AF, and I love it.



I know I'm crying


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

this shirt is kawaisugi (too cute)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

A guy just yelled at his friend to wait for him because "there's a redhead!" and ran over to me and said "Sorry I have to see every redhead." and then stumbled to his friend who was like "was it a real redhead?" and the guy said "yeah, a real redhead!" it was really weird...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I WANNA GO TO KEPLER 452B



I hope you enjoy dying, because we wouldn't be able to live there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> this shirt is kawaisugi (too cute)



even cuter if it'd say 69

also im srsly considering doing like a fake facebook account bc this album


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

frickle frack gah im feeling so bad right meow but i cant do much more.. too short assignment and we hardly had a week


----------



## kassie (Jan 17, 2016)

sleep
i need it


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

i don't have school tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

frick frack maaaan.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 17, 2016)

I got upset all of a sudden and my instinct was to get up and bolt out of my house. I am literally running away from my problems


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

i wanna print this thing out but it's like.. uh 50 pages.. frick


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 17, 2016)

i read six half yesterday and second lead syndrome is stronggg with this one


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 17, 2016)

Never in my lifetime have I had a package delivered on Sunday. I thought USPS didn't deliver today. I have to say I'm very pleased by it though.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> even cuter if it'd say 69
> 
> also im srsly considering doing like a fake facebook account bc this album



omg yes

ugh i am not looking forward to this trip the plane and jet lag


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Ya know I just gotta ask, you mad bro?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

we're getting in-n-out thank gord im starving


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

I couldn't even enjoy the ice cream, because it was literally ice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2016)

For a short few minutes, I had Iggy Azalea's ass "twerking" as my avatar. 
Good times. Good times.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm cancelling my feelings forever. If I ever start feeling myself develop romantic feelings for someone again I'm nope'ing away faster than the speed of light.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 17, 2016)

they had matching headbands and went on bumper cars together how cute is that


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

Wondering if theres a huge piece of tbt i don't know about where people chat & junk, because everyone knows everyone and then theres me *loner* 
xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 17, 2016)

Idk why i feel bad...


----------



## duckvely (Jan 17, 2016)

bye bye duckyluv


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

welp im finally home from a 2 hour trip


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 17, 2016)

bogummy said:


> bye bye duckyluv



and you didn't change it to something xiumin related? gasp~~


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> and you didn't change it to something xiumin related? gasp~~



LOL i would've changed it to baozi but that was taken and his old IG username had numbers in it and i'm not a fan of numbers in usernames


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2016)

bogummy said:


> LOL i would've changed it to baozi but that was taken and his old IG username had numbers in it and i'm not a fan of numbers in usernames



nooo baozi would've been so cute wtf!! bogummy is still cute though and it looks nice :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

i still have 10 days until i go back and a prof already reached out to me to be a TA. can you hear my sobs


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> nooo baozi would've been so cute wtf!! bogummy is still cute though and it looks nice :')



lol ty!  it's the twitter username of a kdrama actor who's really cute i really like


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2016)

bogummy said:


> lol ty!  it's the twitter username of a kdrama actor who's really cute i really like



ya i've seen like ONE episode of reply 1988 LOL and i also know he hosts that one music show with irene. i didn't know that was his twitter name though that makes it cuter


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> ya i've seen like ONE episode of reply 1988 LOL and i also know he hosts that one music show with irene. i didn't know that was his twitter name though that makes it cuter



i've only watched him in i remember you (scary soo!!!!) but ahh i'm going to watch that after because it's the first time (w/ minho )! they're so cute together ^^ plus he's friends with taehyung and he's been mentioned in some of their tweets (i've stalked through his account so many times and i only found it yesterday)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 18, 2016)

This week will be extremely HARD...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

Heather's hair is so elegant and beautiful her hair looks like my hair tho


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

i am not going to cry everytime i see my home screen i am not going to cry


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

OMG I NEED IT


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

MARCELINES HAIR IS SO EXTREMELY GORGEOUS HEAVEN OMG IM EW4G J CRYING UEJI3QT35 IF I HAD HER HAIR MY LIFE WOULD BE COMPLEEEEEETE I WOULD BLOODY MURDER AND COMMIT CANNIBALISM FOR THAT HAIR


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2016)

it's been raining nonstop for 2, almost 3 hours now. this is a miracle in california.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> it's been raining nonstop for 2, almost 3 hours now. this is a miracle in california.



OMG WHERE ITS DRY HERE


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> OMG WHERE ITS DRY HERE



northern california, in the bay area! it's so bad that i don't think i remember it ever raining for that long continuously here??


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> northern california, in the bay area! it's so bad that i don't think i remember it ever raining for that long continuously here??



ohh, last month it rained from when i woke up to all the way past afternoon so like at least 5 hours, and i even went outside for a few hours and it was just pouring rain, im in southern LA btw

I remember one night recently i think we were having an el nino thing and it was raining a lot for like a couple minutes it was raining so hard i went outside and got soaked like the raindrops were so rapid and thick i never seen anything like it. it felt like showering


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> northern california, in the bay area! it's so bad that i don't think i remember it ever raining for that long continuously here??





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ohh, last month it rained from when i woke up to all the way past afternoon so like at least 5 hours, and i even went outside for a few hours and it was just pouring rain, im in southern LA btw
> 
> I remember one night recently i think we were having an el nino thing and it was raining a lot for like a couple minutes it was raining so hard i went outside and got soaked like the raindrops were so rapid and thick i never seen anything like it. it felt like showering



It's been raining pretty good here for like a couple days on and off here in Lake County. 

BUT I really came here to say that this shirt makes my chest look even better than normal. ^u^


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2016)

i used restore points to cheat at the part in DK64 where you have to beat arcade Donkey Kong twice i'm a disgrace
lol honestly though i still feel like the dk team greatly underestimated how hard that game is. As a 7 yr old with no patience it was nearly impossible.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

i wanna go baaaack damn


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

are my grades getting worse bc i spend so much time on tbt or do i just suck


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> are my grades getting worse bc i spend so much time on tbt or do i just suck



nah i doubt it. but it guess it depends on your interest in the subject as well...

also man stupid hot poop stop messin ma tum


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2016)

he makes me so happy ~~~~ : ))))


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

I wonder whats for lunch


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

irene is so lucky she gets to be with sehun AND bogummy


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

f u mom really i dont give a crap handle it yourself k


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

im broke in tbt bells now


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2016)

Everything stays, but it still changes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> im broke in tbt bells now



me too lel i keep buying dreamies and igb


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

I forgot I'm trying to save up for a name changer and now I'm broke. smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

mom stop pretending you care about what films I watch .. you're obviously not caring at all you just ask bc i live here and/or am your daughter


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

i keep finding cute gifs hnnn i should stop searching for now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

ok i need to move out of here for real.


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

I should be studying for finals.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 18, 2016)

I am having problems with 6th grade elementary school level math as an almost 18yo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should've listened in school lmao but #NO RAGRETS
at least I never failed right??


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2016)

blessed relief from muscle pain  (?；ω；`)


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I am having problems with 6th grade elementary school level math as an almost 18yo.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



#noragrets


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 18, 2016)

The ironic thing about Kim Kardashian is that people call her a fashionista, but in most of the pictures I've seen of her she hardly wears any clothes.

What a lie.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 18, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> The ironic thing about Kim Kardashian is that people call her a fashionista, but in most of the pictures I've seen of her she hardly wears any clothes.
> 
> What a lie.



Also I love it how people generally comment on celeberity clothing even though most of them don't pick their own clothes and they have stylists


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Also I love it how people generally comment on celeberity clothing even though most of them don't pick their own clothes and they have stylists



my momma dresses me


----------



## soda (Jan 18, 2016)

whenever i get my hair cut my hair the stylist always screws it up because i can only explain what i want with phrases like "uh, round?" and "just normal short, i guess" it almost always ends up looking like a bowl cut


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2016)

gonna try to draw some haikyuu characters for my friend's birthday card today hopefully


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

luis cilia is flipping awesome i need his records irl.


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2016)

netflix made me forget how annoying it is watching shows on DVD boxsets

i'm too lazy to stand up + change disk fml


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

lel i prefer watching on dvd if i cant go to the cinema tbh.

ahhhnyways i want these album so bad fml


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

should i put up a temp sig of gummy or nahhh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2016)

i keep shaking and i cant stop omg


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

this was a wild ride


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

see you soon xiumin siggy


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

what's up with all the negative threads on here tonight???


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> what's up with all the negative threads on here tonight???



right?? i don't get it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 19, 2016)

I have no idea why I like this song.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2016)

so ready to be home right now, I am totally on a re-organizing kick right meow, and I want to organize everything and pack stuff away and move around my room but I'm stuck at work. weeeeeh =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

i should probably throw away like half of my things or give them to the charity shop if i can also i should throw away old computer games and **** i either jav on computer or havent touched, same with clothes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

I have to stay strong, I have to stand up even if it's gonna be less beneficial to me. It's what I have to do. Take away what you want, I still have my pride and you will never take that away.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2016)

So I totally forgot how awesome Bath and Body Works hand sanitizer was, just used some of my X-Mas vanilla bean smell and it's giving my whiffs like constant. Now I totally want something with vanilla in it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

mm gotta love nice vanilla things bb <3


----------



## duckvely (Jan 19, 2016)

get better minnie


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

this gif is too big rip


----------



## duckvely (Jan 19, 2016)

when you are watching something really sad and you just want to keep laughing before you cry but you end up crying and laughing


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 19, 2016)

they played a cover of "can't help falling in love" during cheese in the trap and i really like it but i have no idea which artist/group covered it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> they played a cover of "can't help falling in love" during cheese in the trap and i really like it but i have no idea which artist/group covered it



ahhhh i flipping hate this. >.< Idk if you have Shazam or were able to google the soundtrack data...

Who knew 43 years later I would know a heck lot of this thing.. ahhh


----------



## kassie (Jan 20, 2016)

i can't be the only person who enjoys trap music right


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

probably lol i'm not into that stuff lol


----------



## kassie (Jan 20, 2016)

even though it's loud and bass-y it oddly helps me focus idk why


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

i have to change in the locker room at school today and deciding if i want to bring clothes or not..


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 20, 2016)

DON'T LOSE YOUR WAYYYYYYY NAH NAH NAH WE ARE NAH NAHHHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

thanks for the memories, damn. at least i can look at these things when i want...


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2016)

i got a 5iv shiny Petilil from WT earlier, it even has a nickname (i nickname everything so i can use it and it won't look out of place) i was already in a good mood today now im just


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

i dont want tomorrow ****


----------



## kassie (Jan 20, 2016)

ok so i think mods should consider another mass ban


----------



## piichinu (Jan 20, 2016)

kassie said:


> ok so i think mods should consider another mass ban



when was the first one


----------



## duckvely (Jan 20, 2016)

ever since I found gummy my interest of taehyung has dropped

plus seeing stuff makes me lose interest somehow


----------



## Nightray (Jan 20, 2016)

havent checked out this forum in awhile


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2016)

me right now!


----------



## doveling (Jan 20, 2016)

HSGSAHG
THE LAPTOP SURVIVES


----------



## duckvely (Jan 20, 2016)

bye bye money


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2016)

lol idk why i even speak sometimes tbh 

~~~

my desire for socializing is dwindling fiercely


----------



## duckvely (Jan 20, 2016)

"we will make it happen"


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

#hashtag


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

omg im so sorry snoozit she sholdn't hav ebeen there if it was mine cause I certainly did get other villagers after her or visited...i hope she's not mine now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

m(__)m i apologize so so hard aaah fml's

also aah teacher that feedback never fails to put a smile on my face.. thank you and you were really good. especially THAT lecture.. hnnn


----------



## Peter (Jan 21, 2016)

I just want to eat junk food and watch tv why does uni have to be so demanding


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

i miss uni uuh.

anyways i kinda want to write this film analysis but i jav like no idea about the production context or who originally directed it...


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

*Screams because emotions both good and bad*


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2016)

my cat comes over and sits on my left arm (good arm) whenever she sees me doing anything, why can't she be a stereotypical cat and ignore me


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

holy hell i hate having temp roomates. please get the **** out of my house.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm losing my motivation for school and for my subjects. I don't even want to just like write a small essay nowadays. It's too draining and exhausting.

Plus I have English Lit coursework to do at the moment and I don't even know what I'm doing and my teachers are useless and aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

gg dad forgetting like everything also dumb cat move out already


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 21, 2016)

my aunt's flying back home so she came to my room and said goodbye to me all teary eyed and it got to me  i haven't cried in front of anyone since middle school aha there goes my streak


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

my mom was crying earlier and I wanted to cry with her so bad


----------



## duckvely (Jan 21, 2016)

woah i just unfollowed most of the taehyung fan accounts i was following

what is happening


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 22, 2016)

winter woods is such a great webtoon. it sucks that only 2 chapters of season two have been translated so far :'(


----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2016)

Is it illegal to lock your child out of the house in the freezing cold for 45 minutes?


----------



## Loriii (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm going to cut ties with people who have negative influences on me and those who often makes me feel bad. I don't care if you used to be an important person or even if we've been through a lot together. I'm not going to think twice and feel hesitant. Enough is enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Is it illegal to lock your child out of the house in the freezing cold for 45 minutes?



you'd probably have to pay a fine the least or get a warning, but idk if it's concretely in the 'book' but I'd assume child abuse.


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2016)

im blocking everyone who says salty i cant take it anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

why am i doing this can someone just pls kill me .. ah f u


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2016)

i'm kind of torn becauseee i had an exam this afternoon that i think i did badly in BUT i went for a meal and drinks with really good friends afterwards and got a late christmas present of a KK slider amiibo from them (i havent seen them at all over the holidays)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Why are people such a big a-hole on the road:

First, while driving to work a car passed me, which wouldn't bother if it weren't for the fact that they were the car behind the car behind the car behind me. In other words they passed me AND 2 others with all three of us going legal limit. In addition, they passed all three of us during a no passing zone ON A HILL! Second, while going through the parking lot to get into work, I almost ran over while walking into work by a different car that just literally whipped right into the spot (s)he wanted.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 22, 2016)

I feel really paranoid about getting banned since I posted that pic of Beyonce in the "what do you look like thread."
Also I enjoy reading ****posts. They brighten my day.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

i passed science with an 80


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2016)

i passed science with a 65


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

I passed freshman year English with a 65.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

i passed nothing with a nothing


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 22, 2016)

it started snowing. how did i miss that? it's accumulated to much by now that it's amazing i missed the beginning


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

it never snows here


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2016)

wbhen will i finally get  liliana


----------



## duckvely (Jan 22, 2016)

this bugs me way too much I should get off


----------



## kassie (Jan 23, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> when was the first one



idr what thread but jas0n asked for permission to ban basically everyone who posted and justin said go ahead


----------



## boujee (Jan 23, 2016)

Yahtzee!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

woahhhh my profile looks weird


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

ughhh why does everything on there have to be all sad and droopy


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm sorry... I'm sorry... I'm sorry... I'm sorry...


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

my feet are cold


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 23, 2016)

my cousin's sending me pictures of us as kids and i'm cracking up omg the 90s


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> my cousin's sending me pictures of us as kids and i'm cracking up omg the 90s



i barely even remember the 90's bc i was born on 1999 i was only alive for 2 weeks in the 90's then it became 2000


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

i think a doctor replaced my ankle with a rusted nail ready to fall out while i was asleep


----------



## Peter (Jan 23, 2016)

really want to buy the rest of the ac amiibos but don't really want to spend like ?100+ on them...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 23, 2016)

last night i randomly decided to play mario and luigi: bowser's inside story

grinding in it doesn't take as long as i thought it would

like seriously, i was expecting to get mario and luigi up by just one level last night for some reason

but they were both on level 45 before i started and now mario's on 48 and luigi's on 49 o:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

i need to order these records now aaaah


----------



## Peter (Jan 23, 2016)

Pxter said:


> really want to buy the rest of the ac amiibos but don't really want to spend like ?100+ on them...



i ordered them yolo


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 23, 2016)

I made this set of recolors for these 3 folks. They have been Palette Swapped as to look like a Team Flare aesthetic.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

...John Cena. Just saw one of the usernames here and it reminded me of John Cena XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

lmao @ my who do you despise the most thread i created its on fire


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Finally painted my fingernails...ON BOTH HANDS!!! OHOHOHO TAKING THE GAME UP A NOTCH!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

happinessdelight is mean

reminding me of hyeri


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

Srsly want to eat but it's like 4am ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

ARE YOU GOING TO SCARBOROUGH FAIR?

lel just watched the graduate now i got like all simon & garfunkel shizz on my brain


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

my dog is sleeping on me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2016)

It p*sses me off when people recommend movies/shows/whatever to me just because "this female character kicks butt!"

So apparently, if you toss in a token female "badass" - even if she's utterly one-dimensional, cliched and has her own story shoved aside in favor of just being the love interest of the straight white male lead - feminists everywhere should be pleased.

Also, I'm sick and tired of Walt Disney Confessions. I've checked that damn site every ****ing day and no matter how often I looked the confessions box was always, always closed. It's like they don't even care.


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2016)

row row row ur boat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

ugh i keep missing lopez ****


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2016)

i jus want to play super monkey ball and rampage total destruction


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

i wanna play mario kart wii


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2016)

boy I'm bouta draw tF outta some chibis


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 23, 2016)

I actually think I like my Vita better than my 3DS at the moment. Maybe it's because I haven't gotten a 3DS game since Smash Bros. 3DS which was over the summer.


----------



## okaimii (Jan 23, 2016)

where the hell is my package


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

idk what to do with this


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

Ten Faced.


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

does he look like satan

i should see if he uploaded a new video


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

Why is it that people that want to get banned don't try hard to?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

^why do i love that signature so much


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

bc the muppets are just weird.

also bonnie and clyde tomorrow ayyy


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 24, 2016)

can I like not go to school tomorrow :/


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

4 walls


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Why is it that people that want to get banned don't try hard to?



bc mods tolerate some spam so they push the limits. lol if they want to they can just go post hentai in the new leaf forum lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2016)

at least i got to draw for like 20 minutes before my cat saw me and decided it would be better if she sprawled across my tablet and got petted instead


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 24, 2016)

B-BLAIRE!
*cries tears of joy*


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> bc mods tolerate some spam so they push the limits. lol if they want to they can just go post hentai in the new leaf forum lol



I've legit seen someone do exactly that! Except it was just real life inappropriate contents, not anime ones. I don't see what't so great about trying to get banned, but by spamming they're not gonna get what they want. I feel bad for the authority that has to handle them. :\


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Today is my brother's birthday, and I kept forgetting. Randomly started singing this song, and I remembered it was his birthday. I also remembered that he's turning 16 lmao. #1 Coincidence to happen, so far.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Today is my brother's birthday, and I kept forgetting. Randomly started singing this song, and I remembered it was his birthday. I also remembered that he's turning 16 lmao. #1 Coincidence to happen, so far.



Please play "Dancing Queen" for them next year when they turn 17. Even if it's your brother. Dancing Queen is the passage for any new 17 year old.


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

i have the urge to play splatoon but my brother's playing something else


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

i wanna eat popcorn but i dont want corn stuck in my ass


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm so excited about The X-Files revival but I wish I was caught up with it so I could be more excited


----------



## Mariah (Jan 24, 2016)

Spoiler











Why do people type like this?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE STUPID AND INSECURE AND HAVE NO SKILLS IN DOUNG ANYTHING


----------



## Sugilite (Jan 24, 2016)

i like me some tiggys


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 24, 2016)

i kinda wanna start a group called, "King Dedede's Waddle Dees"
id be the leader and id start recruiting people within 3 ranks,
Escargoons
Waddle Doos
Waddle Dees
but idk, kinda not up for the challenge


----------



## Llust (Jan 25, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're high or drunk


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2016)

stardusk said:


> they're high or drunk


Well they did drink bleach.


Spoiler


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Please play "Dancing Queen" for them next year when they turn 17. Even if it's your brother. Dancing Queen is the passage for any new 17 year old.



Omg I love that song. I complete forgot about that, lol. That's perfect.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Is it snake time yet? I can't even wait anymore, I am like about to burst from snake excitement but I know I should wait for a.) me to get all his supplies, and b.) for the weather to clear up a bit so he wont be cold. But like SNAKE. I still can't decide on black or blue eyes. Need help... Maybe I'll make a poll.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

black eyes ftw

also sneks are awesome i want one meow


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 25, 2016)

I've felt so sleepy for the whole of today, but I'm looking forward to having pancakes tonight. I need to read my book though for school but I don't really have the motivation to. I know it'll only make me more tired.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Got the scale and a humidity checker and a 2 sized tubs for him to start out in, now I just have to get the heat pad, a probe thermometer, long tweezies for feeding, and one of those point and shoot thermometer too and then find something to make a hide from, I'll probably just use a box or something as long as he has a place to hide... and I am going to have to save a box of something to hide the f/t mice in the freezer with until I confess to my mom I got a snek. XD I am also thinking about hides to make for him with clay when he gets bigger and moves into his big terrarium I am going to get him. ^u^ Crai I just want meow


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

I crave peppered beef jerky


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

MOTHERTRUCKING NEW LEAF BUGS FFFFfff


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 25, 2016)

I am happy cuz i have no damn school tomorrow : )


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

why would anyone like too look like this

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a5/34/73/a53473f53111dd869f708c74ad214103.jpg

or this omg lol


----------



## Albuns (Jan 25, 2016)

Snowy Jesus has answered our prayers. All hail the Snowmageddon! \o/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 25, 2016)

Really wanting some more Steven Universe episodes. I took a break and now I caught up easily because they have a lot less newer episodes than I was expecting.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

the snow melted away fast that day...


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 26, 2016)

I have to pee really badly but I don't want to read animal farm in the bathroom...while listening to black ops series zombies soundtrack


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 26, 2016)

FRIDAY! I am excited and I get breakfast when I get home, then I'm gunna try to sleep soon after then try and finish the room and then spend the rest of the time relaxing. =D Hopefully this weekend doesn't go as fast as the last one, it went waaaay too fast. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

my memory is wayy too scary sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

omfg lol what's with all these "ban me pls" threads. like just go spam brewster or the ac boards with pron or something


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

back in the day..I bought my boyfriend at the time L.A. Noire for the X-box...it was $50..he plays it all the way through and then promptly takes it to GameStop and gets $7 whole dollars back for it...I said you could've just gave me the game back and I would've just given you $7...jackazz..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> back in the day..I bought my boyfriend at the time L.A. Noire for the X-box...it was $50..he plays it all the way through and then promptly takes it to GameStop and gets $7 whole dollars back for it...I said you could've just gave me the game back and I would've just given you $7...jackazz..



alright wow lol next time give him a digital copy..


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

why are cherries so hard to find. :<


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

do I have homework

I forgot and I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 26, 2016)

Maan I'm sooo sore, having an ex-marine as your coach is no joke...
Also, damn you long jump/javelin toss!!!!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 26, 2016)

I want to draw but every time I try I end up hating myself lol


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

my dog knocked my homework off the couch ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

pick it up ;-;


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 26, 2016)

ma they chasin me!
who? WHO IS FOLLOWING YOU?
The bugs!
The buggssssss?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

I am the top poster today 

I feel accomplished


----------



## Mariah (Jan 26, 2016)

How do you partially feel like you're a girl/boy?


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

i wish i could pick up my nipples off the floor.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

I wonder if I should watch Frozen tonight.


----------



## Limon (Jan 27, 2016)

0.5x a presses.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

What qualifies a meme to be considered a dank meme?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

^idfk

also scorpions pls spawn


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 27, 2016)

last night I was dreaming....in Korean...wait..what


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Why do people cringe when I say i'm always screaming. I mean they ask what am I up to, it's the truth, what do you mean thats not a valid answer? Also chubby, furry, children shouldnt be allowed to be within my radius for another five hours.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

meh i totally should go look for sweaters today bc it's freezing here and i jav like 3-4 only lol


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm having a manic episode right now. I can't calm down aaah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

no nice sweaters bruh either too plastic or those itchy things smh.

also if i dont get a scorpion tonight smh


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I've eaten too many cookies today after having just gotten out of my depressive mood swing, only to realize i've gained 5lbs during it.....*Screams*


----------



## Peter (Jan 27, 2016)

tfw everyone walks out of the exam talking about how well they think it went and you genuinely had to guess every question because you had no idea...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

n?o n?o n?o n?o n?o n?o meu amor.. 

lol got a song on my head now..


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2016)

i want the mail to get heereeeeee


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

i want to play hockey can't it be 9pm already my goodness i'm so excited.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

i need more vinyls meeeeooooowwww.

also meh we're getting our grades later this week ffff im so nervous


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a kitty cuddling on my lap!


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Does anyone actually buy and ride in public motor scooters in the U.S. or do people like that only exist in Zoey 101?


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm gonna invent a microwave that doesn't make loud shrilling beeps and make a fortune


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2016)

this guy brought his ukulele to class again i want to play it


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 28, 2016)

i went to the mall after classes and saw this cute topshop sweater dress in nordstrom. i took a picture of it to show my friend but didn't get it. now i keep looking at the picture :'(


----------



## teshima (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay so today I was hanging out as usual in my town. Okay. My favorite villager is Agnes, right? I love agnes. she's so cute. Aww. But today she comes up to me and says, this is what she says : "Bubbles told me that my catchphrase 'byo' makes me sound boring." I set her catchphrase to that in the first place because it's cute, right? So of course i feel a little pissed. I tell her it's fine and then I go to confront bubbles. When I talk to bubbles, though, I discover that SHE USES "BYO". SHE LITERALLY STOLE AGNES'S CATCHPHRASE AND THEN HAD THE AUDACITY TO TELL HER THAT IT MADE HER SOUND BORING. THE NERVE OF THAT *****.so of course now im really ****ing pissed at this ugly elephant *****. so i take my net and start hitting her until she gets sad. Serves her right. So i go back to agnes, who's happily watering flowers. But get this. ****ing get this. When I talk to her, she tells me that Bubbles told her she looked like a wharf roach. A WHARF ROACH. THAT UGLY HORSEFACED BUBBLES TOLD AGNES SHE LOOKED LIKE A ROACH. SHE HAS OBVIOUSLY NEVER LOOKED IN A MIRROR. so now im really ****ing pissed. really pissed. I locked bubbles on the beach by digging holes around her. is there any way i can get rid of her


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

i don't like truffles appearance but i can't say i hate her because she has my grandma's birthday.


----------



## tae (Jan 28, 2016)

sm what the **** are you trying to accomplish with this NTC ****. 40 members? o k.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Do people actually believe that satanic rituals actually work?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 29, 2016)

that moment when you come back from winter break and start new classes and the prof asks everyone to share what they did during the break and you have nothing to say!! it was a very enjoyable break for me but i did nothing anyone would be interested in hearing about


----------



## Mariah (Jan 29, 2016)

Where do I find zines that are relevant to me?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Where do I find zines that are relevant to me?



shouldn't be too hard


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel like i've become a mother hen as of late.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 29, 2016)

VividVero's icon is cute.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> VividVero's icon is cute.



Awww, thanks cinnamon bun~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't like how i have this stomachaches since this Tuesday...
It got worse yesterday :c


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 29, 2016)

i hate everything


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2016)

I can't decide between these two mirrors. 



Spoiler: choice 1










Pros
Uranus and Neptune 
Pluto has her correct skin tone like holy ****

Cons
I don't like Saturn
sort of plain design





Spoiler: Choice 2









Pros
I like all the sailors on this one
Overall design is better & more colorful 

Cons
Twice the price of the first one
No Uranus/Neptune



honestly tempted to just get both but wtf would I need two mirrors for


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> I can't decide between these two mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are each of them? I'd go with the second one since you like all of the sailor senshi on there; but if its like $40 then it aint worth it.


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2016)

VividVero said:


> How much are each of them? I'd go with the second one since you like all of the sailor senshi on there; but if its like $40 then it aint worth it.



Almost QQ it's 30$ since the Canadian dollar is sooo weak rn. The first one is 14$.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> Almost QQ it's 30$ since the Canadian dollar is sooo weak rn. The first one is 14$.



Yo get the first one then, that totally isn't worth it. Plus BAE PLUTO IS THERE WITH THE RIGHT SKIN TONE LIKE CAN WE TALK ABOUT THAT?!

((Sorry I get excited over my bby))


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Yo get the first one then, that totally isn't worth it. Plus BAE PLUTO IS THERE WITH THE RIGHT SKIN TONE LIKE CAN WE TALK ABOUT THAT?!
> 
> ((Sorry I get excited over my bby))



Yeah that's tru, I think I will get the first one after all. B> Thank u for your input  ♡
LOL ikr!! That's the first thing that impressed me about the mirror, like I never see her with the right skin tone in official merchandise (which sucks).


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> Yeah that's tru, I think I will get the first one after all. B> Thank u for your input  ♡
> LOL ikr!! That's the first thing that impressed me about the mirror, like I never see her with the right skin tone in official merchandise (which sucks).



Ikr it's like, you only really have one poc in the franchise. It shouldnt be that hard to make her, her actual skintone.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2016)

There should be more role-plays on this forum. I feel like joining one, but the only one I really like has already started and I'd feel awkward interfering.


----------



## Damniel (Jan 29, 2016)

How is my dog so entertained all the time, she does nothing.


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

thank god it's friday


----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

i cant ****ing believe im in top 10 posters end me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2016)

*sigh* Monday AGAIN? I am feeling a vacation coming up, just got to find out a time to do it where I can convince my boyfriend to take time with me, it would be so neat if we could actually go somewhere and do something but that's probably impossible.


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2016)

just got outta bed and my stress is maxed what's good


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

That moment when you accidentally leave your 3DS on for 3 days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

meh now im worried. well i think i passed but still curious.. ..forgetful teachers mhm.


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

everytime I hear darth vader breathe I keep thinking Lightsaber by exo is going to play


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

-pokes gracie- gimme that card floor and bed smh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 31, 2016)

I want more Steven Universe episodes.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 31, 2016)

I've never been this carefree and happier as I am right now in more than 19 months.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2016)

I keep thinking about the original Pokemon theme song.


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I keep thinking about the original Pokemon theme song.



*sucks in air*
I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST


----------



## BelleCooper (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes I want to start something big and I never realize that I'm in over my head until it's too late to turn back.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 31, 2016)

this is so incredibly gross

bye bye actually


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

they came out with a kenma nendoroid and it even has a little black cat that looks like kuroo. why am i broke


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

why don't i like live in idek somewhere else so i can just go digging for weird records 24*7


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish that I got like $500,000 a year for doing nothing but sleeping, drawing, and listening to sick music.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

still haven't gotten my grade i wonder if their database is still down or she forgot me again


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

today at the store I was buying brownies and the two employee dudes at the front of the line I guess saw my brownie mix and started talking about pot brownies.
Like, stfu, you're like 25, and you work at a albertsons in mormon-ville, utah. You've probably never even seen pot.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

Finnian said:


> today at the store I was buying brownies and the two employee dudes at the front of the line I guess saw my brownie mix and started talking about pot brownies.
> Like, stfu, you're like 25, and you work at a albertsons in mormon-ville, utah. You've probably never even seen pot.



lmfao... doesn't beat all the jesus dudes here tho haha


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

OMG HOLY **** I GOT AN A ON MY DOCUMENTARY FILM CLASS YES


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2016)

it was snowing very lightly this morning it was pretty whimsical


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

yasss all new leaf bugs finally  blah have to wait until dec or whatever for the last fish though


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2016)

Zane said:


> *sucks in air*
> I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST



lol just noticed this 

*sings horribly and loudly*
LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

homemade mochas are so delicious


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

my throat is so sore


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

i've been tired all day long.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been having weird, funny, yet strange dreams lately. I don't mind the dreams, since they keep me company when I'm thinking about what happened in those dreams and since they make me laugh as I'm thinking about them, but man oh man...they're quite weird.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2016)

studyblr aesthetic is so pretty and it wants me to get my **** together

and some artists on instagram keeps daily life journals too ggggggg its all too prettttyyy for mme


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 2, 2016)

i hate it when someone says that steven universe is a stupid show for little kids, and then that the only episode they've seen is cheeseburger backpack


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

I took my hair down like 3 and a half hours ago and it still feels like it's up in a bun on my head.. it's a really odd sensation but kind of funny, cause I see my hair around my face and feel it but I keep going to do the sassy bun dance without a sassy bun. XD So tired, I'm making myself laugh for nothing. Jesus Christ Kaydee, get your **** together.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariicarky said:


> i hate it when someone says that steven universe is a stupid show for little kids, and then that the only episode they've seen is cheeseburger backpack



The only episode I've seen fully was the Friends Breakfast one, I enjoyed it, and fully intend to get into the show more when I have the time.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh my gosh I need to let this out bc I'm all butterflies inside akskfgdbhaja

So there's this guy...
Last night we were talking about how screwed we were at Chemistry then at some point he started panicking about how he'll print his paper, and I offered to print it but he declined, saying he could find some computer shop that's open. Then, at around midnight, he messaged me again, asking for a favor, which was obviously printing his paper. I agreed, but only after laughing lol, and he said he'd treat me out for that (which I didn't take seriously, duh). Today, he came up to me and said, "Hey thanks for printing again." And I said, "No problem! You didn't need to be shy about it." And he said, "What would you like me to treat you to?" And, jokingly, I said, "Maybe lunch?" And he said, "Where?" And I said, once again jokingly, "Our school fair next week!" And oh my gosh surprisingly he said yes??? I was obviously joking but omfg he actually said yes to my offer and ?? ??? (???????)

Omg I feel like such a flirt, but I can't help it, he's so cute and I miss feeling like this, plus he's really cool to talk to so yeah !!!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 2, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Oh my gosh I need to let this out bc I'm all butterflies inside akskfgdbhaja
> 
> So there's this guy...
> Last night we were talking about how screwed we were at Chemistry then at some point he started panicking about how he'll print his paper, and I offered to print it but he declined, saying he could find some computer shop that's open. Then, at around midnight, he messaged me again, asking for a favor, which was obviously printing his paper. I agreed, but only after laughing lol, and he said he'd treat me out for that (which I didn't take seriously, duh). Today, he came up to me and said, "Hey thanks for printing again." And I said, "No problem! You didn't need to be shy about it." And he said, "What would you like me to treat you to?" And, jokingly, I said, "Maybe lunch?" And he said, "Where?" And I said, once again jokingly, "Our school fair next week!" And oh my gosh surprisingly he said yes??? I was obviously joking but omfg he actually said yes to my offer and ?? ??? (???????)
> ...




lol this is an intriguing story  Flirting or not, it doesn't matter cause you both seem to have that 'chemistry' xD I'd just say goodluck on that date *ahem* school fair next week!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

man that lecture was rly interesting and my former teacher seemed happy to have me there or something. i think i was the only one from the documentary class who was there but hey i had time and she said we could creep around so


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

whats it like to have your life together and fuctional


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I know I'll be okay. Feeling very optimistic


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

holy heck some people are so so so so nice i don't have words.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

That moment when a website traps you. "Back button? What back button? "


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

teshima said:


> whats it like to have your life together and fuctional



no idea  no idea at all.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> btw are u allowed to talk about/mention/discuss suicide and/or self harm on this forum lmao idk im just wondering



i guess you can but it will probably get locked due to all the trolls and flamers..


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> hahah yeah i guess that usually happens on most forums :<
> i was just wondering bc i guess this is supposed to be a kind of child safe forum or w/e but idk



ya : < well i guess some debates are kept more mature but i don't think this would for reasons.. shame, it's an interesting(for lack of better phrasing) topic but yeah all the kids would probably ruin it anyway -.-


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

i hate business studies so much. also, someone stole my gum in class today.
i think i hear music coming from a concert ( ᵕ́ૢ‧̮ᵕ̀ૢ)‧̊?*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

mom you're dumb. i'm not taking those classes to make you proud i take them because i really like the subject and it let me get experience in areas that are interesting asf


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

I wonder what people in Australia are doing


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I wonder what people in Australia are doing



is at school/work/whatever or getting ready for it idek lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

*casually reads the foreign news* *sees something about guinea-bissau* *gets like..'well this is interesting'*


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

get out of my house you filthy animal. my god.

clean my kitchen as spotless as i did on sunday though. then get the hell out.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

Time to get my game on


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

sweet cat jesuses this song has been stuck too hard in my head now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally worked off my 1,000,000 year sentence in Freedom Wars and earned my freedom!


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

I always thought those toys-to-life games were a waste of money.
Sadly I have nothing witty to shed some light on this sad little forum today.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

i wonder what my life would be like if i never stepped foot in texas


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i wonder what my life would be like if i never stepped foot in texas



You'd be Aixoo, that one girl from Colorado of course!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 2, 2016)

I just feel like sitting on the _couch_ all day. This is such a super amazing day ahh I feel so lazy xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

What is going on in the cringe thread lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 2, 2016)

i really want a pink cap with some sort of minimalist design on the front


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

Dang, the Vita has another good sale going. I've already got two of the games on the list, but Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z and Sword Art Online: Lost Song look like they'd be fun to have portable.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i wonder what my life would be like if i never stepped foot in texas



are you originally not from texas.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> are you originally not from texas.



well yes i am from texas but I wonder how it'd be like if I was born somewhere else.


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> well yes i am from texas but I wonder how it'd be like if I was born somewhere else.



oh when they made that colorado post i was like.
"holy hell im from colorado and now here i am, stuck in texas."

thought you were my long lost sibling for a minute.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> oh when they made that colorado post i was like.
> "holy hell im from colorado and now here i am, stuck in texas."
> 
> thought you were my long lost sibling for a minute.



oh haha
yeah i think they just named a random state lmao


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2016)

i sort of had a good day yesterday and earlier today but then it sorta went downhill idk im weird and akward but now i feel pretty good =) since I made myself a to do list because if I cant organize my life I can organize my time

I hope lol


wish I cougth just stop having to be concerned about something though


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i'm not even tired and it's almost 11pm.

oh no.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 3, 2016)

Omg my old man Kobe scored 38 points today I didn't expect him to still have a night like that. As for 'my mvp' oh well uhmm hopefully next game or the game after that or next next or next next next xD


----------



## Peter (Feb 3, 2016)

I hope the next three hours go quickly so I can be back at home in bed eating noodles


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

weird tum you usually crap way more than this o well better than the usual pain i guess...

also hope i can get around to finish Shoah at some point...


----------



## kassie (Feb 3, 2016)

tmi as always

i've been playing ToS way too much the past few days.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 3, 2016)

im rly thirsty but im too lazy to go get water rip


----------



## newleaves (Feb 3, 2016)

if i was suddenly only able to speak one language and it couldn't be english, would
it be french or gaeilge? also, if you could have one wish but you had to word it
crazily specifically to go right, how would i phrase it? ( ❝̆ ?̫̮ ❝̆ ) how are medical
students expected to know all this stuff? i've lost my place in holby city and i don't
know what episode i'm on


----------



## Peter (Feb 3, 2016)

McDonald's vegetarian burgers are actually so nice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

king salmons can you like spawn once? those chars can go die


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i miss world of warcraft.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

mom pls stop watching stupid "entertainment" shows


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 3, 2016)

I feel stupid, oh god I feel so bad sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

julian stop trampling my bells ahaha


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Edit: Boop


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

To attempt, or not to attempt the assignment. That is the question.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

mm yes finally a good wifi session without resetti slammin' the servers :c

also i kinda want to finish Shoah now but i think i'll do it tomorrow since it's getting late and im feeling meh bc period


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Edit: I said all I had to. It's for the best


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

It's amazing I fell in love with such a cold person. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2016)

i did heavy yard work all day while it snowed on me, now i'm tired but i feel good


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

I just now found out you could take screenshots with the Vita... I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

The weather is beautiful outside. Isn't February supposed to be cold?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 4, 2016)

Finished a book...Idk what to do now...read another one? Nahhh. Maybe.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

i kinda want to go watch the hunger with bowie tonight but i guess it's fully booked already huhuhu


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

YES! I found a script for this website that removes any posts or mention of the user posting on my ignore list. I can finally post in peace.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> YES! I found a script for this website that removes any posts or mention of the user posting on my ignore list. I can finally post in peace.



wow i wonder why thy don't have that official smh i hate seeing "you ignored this user click to see their post" like wtf


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, the site's ignore feature could use some improvements.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yeah, the site's ignore feature could use some improvements.



oh yes, i mean i dont mind if they say "blocked user" but i couldn't care less what they post or want that's why i ignored in first place smh


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh yes, i mean i dont mind if they say "blocked user" but i couldn't care what they post or want that's why i ignored in first place smh



Exactly! lol by giving the option to see the post anyway, it really defeats the purpose. I hope there will be a time where you don't need a script to truly ignore someone. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Exactly! lol by giving the option to see the post anyway, it really defeats the purpose. I hope there will be a time where you don't need a script to truly ignore someone. c:



yes.. so much and yeah that feels so unnecessary to do just because they don't have proper features :c


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2016)

yeah if someone quotes a person on your ignore you can see the post too WINk


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Zane said:


> yeah if someone quotes a person on your ignore you can see the post too WINk



oh god why ._. i dont have *that* many blocked but smh this thing.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> wow i wonder why thy don't have that official smh i hate seeing "you ignored this user click to see their post" like wtf



Yeah, I wish it was already a feature. The cool thing is it does remove quotes and any posts made by the person on a thread. Found here if anyone wants it:

https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/916-vbulletin-total-ignore


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

sweet beans.. hopefully they will think about remodeling that thing in the future.


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

whY Why wHY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

debating whether to hit the movies tomorrow night the films seem rly good


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

Why is every candidate ugly and old ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH GOD HELP


----------



## Loriii (Feb 4, 2016)

It's been up and down ten years for us (especially the last 2-3). I'm just happy that you're back and we're back being like this again.


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

my boobs are cushy 
like a pillow


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

Why does ginger ale get flat so fast

w h y


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

BC BAD GENES


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

I ain't ready for Weirdmageddon III


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

I NEED THIS HOMEWORK TO GET DONE BUT ATM IDC


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

The Economics of the world right where I wanna be don't be so hard on the way home from work and and I will be lazy to make make it it for is a jungle illustration only and and may may and be be be be be be be be June June to September to be the center and the hound to be able to make it for the company


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

I want some cookies but I can't right now because I've been drinking ginger ale, and it would taste terrible
 I need them


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

WHY IS MY HAIR SO FRIZZY AND IM SEWEATING LIKE A DONKE7


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 4, 2016)

my mom told me her friend's daughter stans ikon. why? who led you astray? love yourself.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2016)

Donna is an ugly name.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

Mariah is an uglier name


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

My cousin's name is Mariah ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Brewster's turned into Jeopardy.*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

omg that old show i think they still make new versions of it here sometimes oh god.

also wigwam's grass for blades is so gooood


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 5, 2016)

It amazes me people can't put their phone down for a 50 minute class. It's a serious addiction.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It amazes me people can't put their phone down for a 50 minute class. It's a serious addiction.



this.. but idk it's kinda "amusing" people can't do that in general..


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

omg i found flute notes for bts dope

time to practice


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

ROY IS DA BOY <3 (my catchphrase nu one steal plz)

EDIT: it seems like ACNL is Roy's weakness :/ Villager just beat my @$$

EDIT 2: I GOT MY REVENGE!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

why does edamame taste like soy milk


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

ive been kinkshamed


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

teshima said:


> View attachment 163928 ive been kinkshamed



same x100


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

lol 420


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

teshima said:


> View attachment 163929
> 
> lol 420



i remember when i accidentally had 420 bells lmao


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

mfw i discovered u can post pics from ur phone


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

HOOPTY HOOP I OWN DAT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2016)

WTF SOCIAL MEDIA WORKING ON IPAD AGAIN ALSO IM HAVING VERY FANCY FOOD I FEEL FANCY


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

i want this dress


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

im bored


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 6, 2016)

I wish I had enough points to redeem my GameStop $3 PSN card. I don't want to load up $15 when I only need $10 to get Akiba's Strip.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

菲奥娜、我会找到你，很快。

我答应你


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2016)

I really want to be asleep, too bad my crazy dream woke me up early, I could have used that extra hour of sleep. =[ *becomes zombie*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

stop posting weeb pictures everywhere lol

also tfw when you think you're period is off another chunk rolls down smh


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

why do I keep scratching my eye lol


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2016)

I love waking up feeling anxious for no reason, and I love being compared to other people.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nao nao nao, nao nao nao meu amor


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

what game should i buy next?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

too many haters


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

mmm candy an breezers ftw


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 6, 2016)

Chuck Norris doesn't dial the wrong number...you pick up the wrong phone


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't dial the wrong number...you pick up the wrong phone



chuck norris = erik the deer


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

WE NEED MORE CUTE PEOPLE TRYING TO RUN FOR PRESIDENT EVERYONE IS UGLYYYYYYYY


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 6, 2016)

Apparently the old vintage Polaroid camera I got from my grandma's old house is worth $99 on eBay. I'm not even sure if mine works though. The red button looks more pushed than the one on the eBay picture.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

discussing luis cilia with a friend on flight rising.. my life is complete i can die happy


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 6, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

welp i am drinking this juice and it doesn't taste that good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> melodifestivalen is on tv and i hate it so much but here i am. watching it. wow..,,,,,, Wh y
> 
> anywYS anna bok isnt allowed to participate and thats****ing hilarious tbh i ely cannot stand her !!



that show sucks indeed freaking capitalist crap.

lol yeah their own fault i love how all the media hypes her up lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

oh god, i have  feeling i'd have sore throat in a few days..


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 6, 2016)

melonpan is delicious :')


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

ice cream is great


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

my grandma's hair was so gorgeous when she was young it was like up to her hips and super thick and black and  majestic


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

wow 14k posts

congrats me


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

I just recently finished the Maze Runner series and I wanna discuss it with another fan but it seems like there are none lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

Her hair is really beautiful


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

i want to clean my room.. but at the same time naah


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i want to clean my room.. but at the same time naah



just have ur mom do it 

thats how i got my room clean


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm so infuriated lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I really want to take a stay-cation next month so I can finish doing stuff around my house and room and get ready for snake baby to come home, and pack up and get the big tubs out of my room so I can actually have some room in my room. Really wish I could find a smaller chest of drawers too so I could have more room instead of having my giant freaking dresser taking up the whole half of my room.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

dawnpiplup you are the best seriously :3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

TWERKS ON THE NEXT POSTERS FACE


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

Fite me.

Also mom stop bishing...


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

omg these people on a dubtrack im on keep deleting the songs im putting


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> omg these people on a dubtrack im on keep deleting the songs im putting



That's rude. People need to be more flexible with tastes.

Marketing assignment was longer than I anticipated. I also have a Analytics JMP lab due tomorrow at 8 PM so I hope I can finish that tomorrow on time. We were supposed to start it by ourselves, but I took advantage of the extended date and didn't do it, haha...


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2016)

Bill Cipher the Illuminati Guy 
(Conspiracy?)
Bill Cipher the Illuminati Guy
(Aliens???)
Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill
(Jesus was black????) (sorry in advance xD)
Bill Cipher the Illuminati Guy
(dank memes rules)
Bill Cipher the Science Guy
(Fourty two is a property of life)
Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill
(Oh my ged)
Bill Cipher the Illuminati Guy
(Bigfoot real????)
Bill, Bill, Bill,
(Tinfoil hats minus sixty nine seconds)
Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill,
(//cue the x-files)
Bill Cipher, the Illuminati Guy
(It's all a conspiracy!)


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 8, 2016)

how grand the above post is


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

IU SGAKKI EBUST IB RGE BEXR POSRER FAXCE


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 8, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> IU SGAKKI EBUST IB RGE BEXR POSRER FAXCE


thats nice


----------



## Llust (Feb 8, 2016)

@sugarella
did you seriously spend 1.2k tbt just to impersonate another user


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

stardusk said:


> @sugarella
> did you seriously spend 1.2k tbt just to impersonate another user



yes io did


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 8, 2016)

I want some beef fried rice..and a cheese burger..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I want some beef fried rice..and a cheese burger..



i want u


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 8, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i want u



what would Kim Jong Un think?....pretty sure he would execute me over you..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> what would Kim Jong Un think?....pretty sure he would execute me over you..



shhh keep it betwene u and me


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 8, 2016)

but ya boy Kim has spies following you around 24/7...they watchin you now...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> but ya boy Kim has spies following you around 24/7...they watchin you now...



thats hot


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2016)

i'm really cold and tired mhm


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

no im not trying to copy thunder wtf i just happened to have five white/green collectibles and im a perfectionist :c


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> no im not trying to copy thunder wtf i just happened to have five white/green collectibles and im a perfectionist :c



are u trying to steal...

his thunder?  huhuhuhu


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

Zane said:


> are u trying to steal...
> 
> his thunder?  huhuhuhu



lolol nah

also mothertrucking coffee jitters


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 8, 2016)

ok so i Rly Cannot Do This and im super tired and sad snd slso thorsty my mouth is super dry


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 8, 2016)

I have to go hiatus on tbt and my chat bc i was an idiot...
itll be a month or so


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

why.. noo ^

anyways i want candy wtf.


----------



## Llust (Feb 8, 2016)

edit // whoops, posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yay! I finally got the entire Pave furniture set


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

baking margarita pizza, yum


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

a lot of people like stitches here


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 8, 2016)

wonder when I'll get the call telling me my shoes have shipped to the store


----------



## Heyden (Feb 8, 2016)

IM BORED


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I have to go hiatus on tbt and my chat bc i was an idiot...
> itll be a month or so



same but mine will be forever


----------



## Labrontheowl (Feb 9, 2016)

I want to complete devil survivor 2 already.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 9, 2016)

Lmao I should be sleeping


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

gosh that ending was way to deep ;-; pls let there be another season


----------



## tae (Feb 9, 2016)

i'm so tired. but i'm also not tired at all. and i'm still in jeans, what the.


----------



## kassie (Feb 9, 2016)

i forgot to eat today lmao


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2016)

i wanna move out of visual arts to photography or cmmerce but the head teacher says i cant UGH


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 9, 2016)

i just had a test and i?m like rly sure i either failed or got a really bad grade lmao i knew nothing and couldnt concentrate so !! well. idc i'm just tired


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

my head e.o

also i cant stop listening to luis cilia damn the man is too fine


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2016)

This day needs to hurry up and get over with already, I want my weekend NOW!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

the same omg this week can so eat schlongs :c


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 9, 2016)

I finally got the call about my interview so I can finally stop freaking out and staring at my phone


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 9, 2016)

i just looked through the introductions part of the forum cuz i'm bored

i found mine from waaay back in august

i've been here for five months already omg

these months have gone by so fast


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

-pets luis cilias eyebrows-


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2016)

i shoulda came back for the fire festival, i kinda want that blue flame but ofc it has to be untradeable


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> i shoulda came back for the fire festival, i kinda want that blue flame but ofc it has to be untradeable



ya i wish i entered but tbh i had no scanner at the time and i dont even have a camera so uh.


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya i wish i entered but tbh i had no scanner at the time and i dont even have a camera so uh.



oh it was a photography contest? dammit i like photography T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Zane said:


> oh it was a photography contest? dammit i like photography T.T



yeah it was draw, write and photography iirc


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 9, 2016)

me when somebody says steven universe is a show for little kids:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

lol i never watched that but i can tell its not for kids

also freaking cream puffs i have to remove like all the cream >>


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

Happy dance no hiatus


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

YES FINALLY DONATED EVERYTHING FISH AND DIVING TO THE MUSEUM IN GAME YES YES


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> YES FINALLY DONATED EVERYTHING FISH AND DIVING TO THE MUSEUM IN GAME YES YES



Good job! I still have a ways to go...

Everyone on my Xbox friend list is probably thinking I stopped playing video games when in truth I've been investing hours into my Vita and Wii U lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

obrigada c: had to go back to the island and get some fishes cause they were missing from museum :/ got them though glad it wasn't any non-island fishes tho

yeah i feel ya im on hiatus from the PSN so.. ya


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

Why did I wear a dress today
The shorts keep riding up my butt


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

im excited for tomorrow


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

about to draw and start an art shop maybe
woo
or just freebs


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 9, 2016)

i'm gonna unlock kicks' in pearlsey tomorrow whoo

i'll finally be able to change my mayor's shoes abd socks

but i really want shampoodles cuz i wanna change my mayor's hair hnnng

also felicity why are you moving in

i know i really like you but i already have you in lumatown

just one felicity is enough


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

i want this album hm


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 9, 2016)

sometimes I wish I could give posts a thumbs down lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

meat is gross 

tofu everyday all day


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

Is learning 4 languages at once too many?
Japanese
German
Russian
French


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

this girl at my school is so cute


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Why are my wrists so tiny
I cannot fit any bracelets on them without the bracelets sliding down my forearm


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 10, 2016)

i just wanna shout f*** you to the world right now. feeling super pissed now.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

debating if i wanna hit le movies tonight...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 10, 2016)

DDDANCES BC SNOW DAY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

there's dragons named Fidel and Ridge in the AH on flight rising i cant -dies-


----------



## Loriii (Feb 10, 2016)

I got a message from a friend who I haven't talked with for a while. I really didn't expect and that literally made my day.


----------



## pipty (Feb 10, 2016)

Which came first the chicken or the egg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 10, 2016)

Finally... I get to go home. I'm ready to lay down.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

mom stop doing those puppy eyes no i won't hug you if you're still that fake.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

ritz


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> ritz



tacos.

also lol your quote i got a warning for going around the word filter with spaces lmfao like lol check you coding


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2016)

it feels so good doing statistics calculations that take forever to do and ending up with the right answer


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Nightmares is so gonna get banned


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Nightmares is so gonna get banned



lollol not surprised


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2016)

slowly regaining my will to live now that the rock-like muscle tension in my neck is letting up


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

omg omg so happy rn

my crush said he likes me back


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

had too much lemon fanta ripple in pie


----------



## Mariah (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't wait until December because then I'll finally be old enough to bake with alcohol.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 10, 2016)

I look like Nico Yazawa, and can sing/talk like Rin, Hanayo, Nozomi, and Kotori. I'm the Love Live! child.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

procrastinating on homework again


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't believe I never played Persona 4 Golden on the Vita until now. This game is really cool! I wish Sony would give the handheld more love. Some really cool games have been released for it and it just shows it has the potential to be so much more than it is now. This years lineup for games doesn't look so great... I can't imagine it getting much better either.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can't believe I never played Persona 4 Golden on the Vita until now. This game is really cool! I wish Sony would give the handheld more love. Some really cool games have been released for it and it just shows it has the potential to be so much more than it is now. This years lineup for games doesn't look so great... I can't imagine it getting much better either.



persona 4 is life. 

also why do i keep getting french socialist blogs as results just bc i want this album jesus


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 11, 2016)

--


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm really bad for judging books by their covers in book stores...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> someone was stabbed on another school 5 minutes from my school but we didnt get to go home .,.... then what are school stabbings for smh i want to go home and chill



o.o wow holy sh.t

and yeah i want booze.. my heaD


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Woop just told my friends me actual name
SCREW YOU, LAYLA
YER JUST A NAME GIVEN TO ME by a friend I miss very much


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2016)

Unravel looks so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

i hope they have gluten-free flour here that doesn't taste crap smh i hate almond products.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Ow


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

when u draw a thing and realize right after you're finished that u got one of the details wrong /bangs head 
that's what i get for doing this while half-asleep. >:I


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

Zane said:


> when u draw a thing and realize right after you're finished that u got one of the details wrong /bangs head
> that's what i get for doing this while half-asleep. >:I



u think you're half asleep.
I've been up for like 26 hours. My brain may or may not be melting right now.


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

Pasta said:


> u think you're half asleep.
> I've been up for like 26 hours. My brain may or may not be melting right now.



oh yeah well i've never slept a day in me life

go to bed omg *makes white noise*


----------



## teshima (Feb 11, 2016)

i just spent $80 on makeup and korean beauty products i hope they work im so done. tho im also proud because i havent spent a single dollar off my checking acct for 6 months so i dont feel as bad


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 11, 2016)

lol
what was the point of putting all that effort if ... it's just going to be criticized the entire time lol....
everything is so changed.
i wish i could smile listening but all i feel is depressed
it's not even worth it lol honestly. i don't even want to rejoin the call


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

y are ppls alts always so obvious


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2016)

MY BACK AND STOMACH ARE KILLING ME
****
OW
I NEED A 20$ BOX OF CHOCOLATE, STAT


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

i just ran 4 miles nonstop and feel amazing


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

The acnl section has been overrun by bots. D:


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

My thoughts are Bayonetta, my thoughts are ALWAYS Bayonetta...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The acnl section has been overrun by bots. D:



yet again.. but ya i kinda noticed 

also man i'm so so glad i got to watch that film in class or i would probably not heard of luis cilia. so thanks teacher and filmmaker peeps :'D


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The acnl section has been overrun by bots. D:



wait how


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2016)

it's a beautiful day


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

mm yes booze :'D

also mom pls stfu.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

lol so this random Chinese girl just popped out of of nowhere infront of my window and was like, "hulllo!~~ Can you speak Chinese?!" like in a really energetic tone and I was like so startled so I ran to the door (my window is like right infront of the door) so when I answered the door they were like, "Are you CHinese?? Can you speak Chinese???? Does anyone in the house speak CHinese?????" tbh i didnt know what to say but there was another girl with her and it looks like they were trying to advertise something, so I said no and then they left lmao


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2016)

♫ 8675309 ♫


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

exalting dragon brb sunday


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 12, 2016)

I was feeling pretty good then I remembered something cringey I did years ago and I hate myself all over again


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

OW


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 13, 2016)

this song is so beautiful its making me tear up


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

Hariko is otp


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 13, 2016)

,-“:::::::/:::::|:::::|:::::::|:|::::::::::::::::::\\:::::::::::::|:|:::::\:::\::\
... ... /::::::::::|::::::|:::::|\::::::\:\::::::::::::::::::||::::::::::::|:/::::::|::::|::\
... .../::::::::::::\:::::::\::::'\”-,::::\:\,:::::::::::::::|:|::::::::::,//::::::/::::|:::'|
... ../::::::::::::::'\::::::\,:::”,”,::\,”,,:::::::::/: |::::::,“//::::::/:::::/::,,-'
... ./:::::::::::::::::”,,,::\|”~,,\,:”~-\”: :”,::::/: :/:::,“: :/::,“/:::,“:::/
... /::::::::::::::::::/,__”,\: : ,,-~”,”',,: : :\:/: :/:,“,-~,”,”:/:,,“:,//'
... |:::::::::::::::::/: o ::: o: :,,“/. ,“:\.|: : : : “: '”:/./,,”\.'|”/::::::|“
...|::::::/:::::::::/::/|:::|.\: : \.|'|?;|..|.|: : : : : : : :|.||;;;|././:|:::|:::|
...|::|:::|::::::::/::'-':::'-,': : '\'\'~'_/,/: : : : : : ,: :'-'-?-'~': |:::|:::|
...|::|:::|::::::::/::::|:::::'|: : : “' ?: : : : : : : : : :\: : : : : : /::::'\::|
...|::|:::|:::::::/:::::|:::::'\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :': : : : : :/::::::|::|
... \:|:::|::::::|::::::|::::::|,: : : : : : : : : :__,: : : : : : :,-“:::::::|::|
... .'\|::|::::::|::::::||::::::\'~,: : : : : : : :'--~': : : : ,,~”\:::::::::|:/
... ...'\:|:::::|::::::/.|::::::|: : “~,: : : : : : : : ,,-~,”::::::'\:::::::|:/
... ... .\\:::::|”~,/,|:::::::|: : : : ?”~,,,,~”:::,,'\::::::::\-,,_::|/
... ... ..',\,::|~--'-~\:::::::|: : : : : : |::|,,-~”?..__\::::::::\... .'|
... ..,~”': : \|: : : : : \::::::|: : : : : : |?”'~~”~,”,: : \:::::::|... /
..,“: : : : : :|: : : : : :\::::::|: : : : : : \: : : : : : “~',:\::::::|\,
..|: : : : : : : |: : : : : : |::::|,\,: : : : : : : : : : : : : :”,\::::|: \
..| : : : : : : : : : : : : : |::::|:'-,\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :”-'\,|: :|
...\ : : : : : : : : : :'\: : :\:::|: : '\'\: : : : :~,,: : : : : : : : : “~-',_
... \: : : : : : : : : : :\: /:|:/: : : :',',: : : : : “,: : : : : : : : : : :,/”',
... .\: : : : : : : : : : :\|: |/: : : ,“....”,: : : : : '\: : : : : : : : : ,/.....”-,
... ...\: : : : : : : : : : \: |: : ...........\: : : : : |: : : : : : : ,-“.........'\
... ... .\ : : : : : : : : : '\': : /..............\: : : : |: : : : : :,-“.............|
... ... ...\ : : : : : : : : : '\:/.................\: : :,/: : : : : /.............../
... ... .....\ : : : : : : : : : \........................\:,-“: : : : :,/........ ./
... ... ... ...\ : : : : : : : : : \,..............,”======',_..........,-“
... ... ... ... \,: : : : : : : : : \: ?”'~---~”?: : : : : : : : : :?”~~,'
... ... ... ... ..'\,: : : : : : : : : \: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : '|: : \
... ... ... ... ... .\, : : : : : : : : '\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|: : '\
... ... ... ... ... ...\,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |: : : : |
... ... ... ... ... ... ..\ : : : : : : : : \: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|: : : |
... ... ... ... ... ... ...\\,: : : : : : : , : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :/: : : : |
... ... ... ... ... ... ... .\\ : : : : : : : :'\ : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|: : : : : '|
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ./:\: : : : : : : : :'\, : : : : : : : : : : : : |: : : : : :|
... ... ... ... ... ... ... /: : \: : : : : : : : : '\,: : : : : : : : : : : |: : : : : :|
... ... ... ... ... ... .../: : : '\: : : : : : : : : :'\,: : : : : : : : : :|: : : : : : |
... ... ... ... ... ... ../: : : : :\: : : : : : : : : : , : : : : : : : : |: : : : : : |
... ... ... ... ... ... ,/: : : : : : :\: : : : : : : : : : '\,: : : : : : : |: : : : : : |
... ... ... ... ... ..,“: : : : : : : :“,: : : : : : : : : : \: : : : : : :| : : : : : |
... ... ... ... ... ,/ : : : : : : : : : :”-, : : : : : : : : : :\: : : : : /: : : : : : /
... ... ... ... ..,/ : : : : : : : : : : : : :”-, : : : : : : : : :'\: : : :| : : : : : ,/
... ... ... ... ,/ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : “-,: : : : : : : : :'\: : |: : : : : : /
... ... ... .../: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : “-,: : : : : : : : '\: |: : : : : /
... ... ... ../: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :“-,: : : : : : : \,|: : : :
... ... ... ,/: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :“-,: : : : : : :\: : : : /'|
... ... .../,,”,,,~,,_: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : “-,: : : : : :'\: : :'|: |
... ... ...|',/,/:||:\,\: : : “'~,,~~---,,,_: : : : : : : : : :'\: : : : : ,: :|:||
... ... ..|: :”: ||: :”: : : : : : :”-,........ ??”''~~~-----~|\: : : : : : \:|: |'\
... ... ..|: : : ||: : : : : : : : : : :”-,.......................|: : : : : : : \|: |,”
... ... ..| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :”-,.....................\: : : : : : : ,|.|
... ... ..| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :”,\....................,“\: : : : : : : : '\”
... ... ..| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :”-\...............,/: : :\: : : : : : : : ,
... ... ..| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \,.........,/: : : : '\: : : : : : : : : |
... ... ..| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \.......,/: : : : ,-~/: : ,: : |: :/: :|
... ... ..'|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \~”?: : : : : |: :|: : /: :/: ,/: |
... ... ...|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |: : : : : : : :”-,,/,/-~”:|”?
... ... ...|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |?


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2016)

i'm watching a horror movie and this woman only has 20 minutes left to figure out she's marrying a murderer like hurry it up b

- - - Post Merge - - -

i didn't think they could pull it off in ten minutes but this is gonna b good


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

I can't stop listening to Gloomy Sunday...and not to the Billy Holiday version of the song, but the Gloomy Sunday aka "Hungarian Suicide" song version...it's both dark and haunting making me question my humanity and my life....I should probably listen to some Exo or JYJ to balance my feelings out..


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 13, 2016)

episode 7 of the memorandum of kyoko okitegami was beautiful I already want to rewatch it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 13, 2016)

IM TROLLING ANOTHER FORUM SO HARD ITS SO FUNNY OMGGG


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 13, 2016)

YAAAASSSS! My mini-vacation went through and I am super stoked, I am going to spend most of it relaxing and some of it re-organizing, cleaning, and making some room to live in my room and setting up for my new scale child! I am super stoked to have some me time and not have to worry about work for a week. It doesn't seem like much but it's going to be great! I also did my taxes and will be getting a nice chunk back which is super awesome!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 13, 2016)

ＴHERES LIKE NO MODS AT THE FORUM IM TROLLING. ITS ALMOST NOT FUN,. almost.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

"Baaa man"

also no regrets being up to 2 am talking to you Dae, you're the best <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> "Baaa man"
> 
> also no regrets being up to 2 am talking to you Dae, you're the best <3



No, you're the best. I loved talking to you too! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> No, you're the best. I loved talking to you too! <3



awwww  you're to sweet man ._. obrigada ^^






his voice here hnng i could just listen to him talk lol xD


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

I think I have a cavity...and the dentist told me last year I needed my wisdom teeth pulled...I'll go back...eventually. I hate going to the dentist.  I'm gonna have some oreos for breakfast..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I think I have a cavity...and the dentist told me last year I needed my wisdom teeth pulled...I'll go back...eventually. I hate going to the dentist.  I'm gonna have some oreos for breakfast..



i feel you.. now i remember all my cavity filling .. they even had to give me muscle relaxing for it.. yes i'm sensitive to people drilling teeth.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

bruh...the dentist told me I had to get the two top wisdom teeth pulled, and I know I got two cavities...when I was 18, I joined the army reserves because it seemed cool at the time...but anyway they checked our teeth and the dentist told me my teeth were perfect, so I thought that meant I never had to see another dentist again!! guess I was wrong..people actually go every 6 months


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

yeah it's usually yearly or every two years you have to go here unless you have rly bad drugged teeth that is..


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah it's usually yearly or every two years you have to go here unless you have rly bad drugged teeth that is..



well, I don't have meth mouth, so I guess i'm cool for now...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> well, I don't have meth mouth, so I guess i'm cool for now...



ya aha i guess. i hate that it's so expensive here after you're 20 like idek $80 for a freaking checkup dude and even more if you're filling cavities..


----------



## toxapex (Feb 13, 2016)

I hardly use this site anymore other than to change my avatar lol


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

If I brush my teeth really good...maybe...just maybe, I'll brush the cavity away..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, that and floss and if you have a good mouth wash are always good  It depends on how deep it is though, if it's too deep you pretty much have to get it filled.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

Crest Pro-Health is a really good mouthwash...but I'm allergic to it...I'm not allergic to peanuts...but I'm allergic to crest pro health mouthwash...yep...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

lol im allergic to nuts and peanuts.. not by air thankfully but i do get a good diarrhea and itchy mouth from it lol


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol im allergic to nuts and peanuts.. not by air thankfully but i do get a good diarrhea and itchy mouth from it lol



 at least you're not allergic to the precious LEMONS...


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

ugh valentines day is tomorrow


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 13, 2016)

--


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 13, 2016)

Damn, yet another Vita sale going on and the only thing I can buy from it is Borderlands for $4. I'm only a couple bucks off from Soul Sacrifice Delta.


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

My back hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> at least you're not allergic to the precious LEMONS...



omg i cant *dies*


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

still, ow


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

omg this music mom can you pls stop watching mello for once aaah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

FUNKY NASSAU lol now i got that on my head why ;;


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 13, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> throwback to my weeaboo thread that got locked rip in pieces ): <//3
> 
> 
> 
> lmao they were all Super Bad



ya lol sadly i heard everything cause she's blasting that crap out loud ...


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2016)

trying to design a new oc is h a r d


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

Does this oc look like my sister's? No Aerani, it's just the hair


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

oh my god please why did they have to make it so annoying to make qrcodeshizz your own whY


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 13, 2016)

i just found this picture when i searched "owl" on google images and i'm so confused


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

I can't think of a creative plot for a story ugh.....


----------



## Heyden (Feb 13, 2016)

when will mafia start im bored


----------



## milkyi (Feb 13, 2016)

bad boys bad boys, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when they come for you.


----------



## teshima (Feb 13, 2016)

the kitchen is so far away but my instant noodles are waiting


----------



## Mariah (Feb 13, 2016)

Do people really type like this when they have panic attacks?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm addicted to Persona 4 Golden...


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2016)

thotzerella sticks


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2016)

Dunno what to wear hmm


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm really good at catching new bt directs apparently


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2016)

my old roses /sniff


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2016)

Ahh I really need to go to sleep now...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

//soft cry

witch and mary i miss you too bad come back D:


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

--


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2016)

oooo the roses are such a nice idea


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

i feel worse than yesterday..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 14, 2016)

Me and pumpkins win valentines day, everyone else can go home


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2016)

cries i'm finally designing an OC i actually love <33


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm so stupid when I'm sick


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Me and pumpkins win valentines day, everyone else can go home



dont be mean


----------



## duckvely (Feb 14, 2016)

wheeeeee

it's in 9 hours oh my...............


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

Nothing like sneezing first thing when you wake up then standing up when you're on your period ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

omg whyY


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg whyY



OMG


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

v considerate lemon rite


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

--


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 14, 2016)

i need to stop eating so much chocolate whoops
i want chicken but there's none


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i downloaded a dating sim for my phone wtf is wrong w me



nothing lol those games are fun.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

hm should i tell him or nah


----------



## wassop (Feb 14, 2016)

im hungry but i already had a ( delicious ) quesadilla so i should probably wait until dinner


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

They're gonna fuking kill me


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

I really want a quesadilla now


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

what's with all those 2005 thread digging and necroing lol.


----------



## Peter (Feb 15, 2016)

it's 1?C and somebody has just walked past me wearing shorts...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

Pxter said:


> it's 1?C and somebody has just walked past me wearing shorts...



must be drunk and7or high ahaha.

also my knee stop hitting that nerve


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 15, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i got an e on my science test i did during a breakdown ok i mean sure that's good i guess lmao i didnt think i wrote anything at all so ?? yeah



that's good  on the other hand this A-F scale is way better than ig-mvg crap we had for way too long q_q


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 15, 2016)

--


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

just looking through twt and im like HEY I SAW U LAST NIGHT

I got lost so many times lol I copied minseok with the way he was waving his hands


----------



## Peter (Feb 15, 2016)

houmous is so gooooood


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> haha yeah it really is. i've always had the a-f scale, but i remember that my older brothers were really annoyed by the mvg-ig scale that they had..,,, the a-f system is a lot more accurate imo :>



ah, fair beans. and yeah it so much is. i grew up on the ig-mvg scale since i'm 24 so yeah uwu'


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

Pxter said:


> houmous is so gooooood



It's hummus, not houmous. Sorry, grammar nazi.

I want to change.
I want to be someone different.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

When will my online purchase arrive


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

someone give me 7 tbt


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

last night was the best night of my life ily exo

it's starting to feel real even though it's the next day


----------



## Hanami (Feb 15, 2016)

I really don't want to go to work tomorrow, but I need the money...


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

ugh


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 15, 2016)

I really want my mum to allow me to get this kitten! I'm responsisible! Ugh....why!


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

I want to see him already


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

i want these happy meal toys


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

****ing Alexis


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

I want 4 is that a lot lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

*STOP*


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

i like coffeee


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

I want to cry now


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm dizzy. I hate headaches.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

strangle


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

again?? wth


----------



## kassie (Feb 15, 2016)

i want a PS vita :-(

also want a new username on here, rich people share ur wealth xo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

^nao lol

yes i remember, when we used to sit
in the government yard, in trenchtown


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

i feel hot

do I have a fever?


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok so i have a german test on friday somebody kill me


----------



## duckvely (Feb 16, 2016)

can't even play disney tsum tsum or superstar sm anymore what is life


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2016)

i just made myself rly nice burritos for my dinner, and pancakes + ice cream for dessert; and my 9am lecture tomorrow has been cancelled so i get to sleep in late.

` u`)9


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

I... still....have my Christmas tree up...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

omg jfc i had no idea you were that awesome hah dang yo.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

That new Jaejoong album is fire son............


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

these cheetos look like wrinkly penises wtf


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

...really tho...now that's all i'm gonna be thinking about when I put some cheetos in my mouth!!!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

Havanese are so. so cute.
I love my dog.
I hate it when my headphones go over my ears but my hair gets under them. My hair isn't even long.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> ...really tho...now that's all i'm gonna be thinking about when I put some cheetos in my mouth!!!



suck em bruh 

idek cheetos here are weird i live in sweden after all ahah


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> suck em bruh
> 
> idek cheetos here are weird i live in sweden after all ahah



I like to gently suck before I take it all in my mouth.... the Cheetos of course


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I like to gently suck before I take it all in my mouth.... the Cheetos of course



OMG I DIED I CANT OMG LOLOL.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> OMG I DIED I CANT OMG LOLOL.



LOL...well....it all started with the Cheetos looking like wrinkly penises comment...


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2016)

Keep it clean, please!


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 16, 2016)

wait...there's such a thing as 2160p quality on youtube now? the future~


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

why can't I get this stupid song out of my head.


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

omg my social studies teacher showed us this song of the Black Plague now it's stuck in my head forever

ooh fleas on rats fleas on rats


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

aixoo said:


> omg my social studies teacher showed us this song of the Black Plague now it's stuck in my head forever
> 
> ooh fleas on rats fleas on rats



THIS IS THE BEST POST
pls try to find this video I need to see it now


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

double post whoops


----------



## milkyi (Feb 17, 2016)

goin' down to south park gonna have myself a time


----------



## duckvely (Feb 17, 2016)

am I the only one who thinks IM looks like kim bum


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

I have to sleep soon.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 17, 2016)

bogummy said:


> am I the only one who thinks IM looks like kim bum



from monsta x?? i can kinda see it but i think I.M looks superrr like B.I LOL


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 17, 2016)

All this time...I thought Stephen King died back in 2010 or something....but I just realized today that he is..in fact alive


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

MURRAY CAN U NOT


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 17, 2016)

the unpopular opinions thread is handy for letting me know about all the uglies


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: blah blah blah



My love must be some kinda blind love...
I can't see anyone but you.

Are the stars out tonight?
I don't know if it's cloudy or bright..
I only have eyes
for
you.
Dear..

The moon may be high..
But I can't see a thing in the sky.

I only have eyes
for
you.

I don't know if
We're in a garden..
Or on a crowded avenue.

You are here and so am I..
Maybe millions of people go by..
And they all disappear from view oo ooh
oo ooh
And I only have eyes
for
you..



ugh I love this song it makes me so sleepy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

my mom


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

あういＦうぃＷるあふぃうういＧＲ


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

lol u high or something

also so cold here whyY


----------



## alesha (Feb 17, 2016)

** GRABS THE LETTERS- y, o, u, r, r, a, n, d, o, m, t, h, o, u, g, h, t and s**
** places them on my coffee table**
** arranges them into alphabetical order**
Done!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

^omg i cant lololol

also limao fanta is the best


----------



## alesha (Feb 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^omg i cant lololol
> 
> also limao fanta is the best


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

--


----------



## duckvely (Feb 17, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> from monsta x?? i can kinda see it but i think I.M looks superrr like B.I LOL



ohh lol yeah i see it. i've been staring at him since the first ep of right now and i'm like HEY IT'S KIM BUM but now that i've actually looked at more pictures the resemblance is fading away


----------



## boujee (Feb 17, 2016)

I might want to get my areola tatted into a heart.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 17, 2016)

do i regret my 2 hour nap? yes i do


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 17, 2016)

DOES A DAB

HA HAAA I CAN FINALLY BUY STUF ON FR NOW


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I might want to get my areola tatted into a heart.



I've been thinking about doing this for so long but the thought of how painful it would be scares me and I get scared the artist wouldn't be able to make it look right


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

why would you want that^lol


----------



## boujee (Feb 17, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've been thinking about doing this for so long but the thought of how painful it would be scares me and I get scared the artist wouldn't be able to make it look right


Same, l seen some cute ones but my breast are sensitive so I'll probably btch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> why would you want that^lol




 Cause we want to ho


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

if i had a drink every time someone botched my username


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Javocado said:


> if i had a drink every time someone botched my username



Alright Javacada. Calm down.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Javocado said:


> if i had a drink every time someone botched my username



Javiacamole <3


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

--


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 17, 2016)

do people who purposely get banned realize they look stupid as ****? 
also, you're not edgy for liking sad/violent animus lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> also, you're not edgy for liking sad/violent animus lol



This like omg look a pseudo tragedy anime how interesting.

no
just 

no

like i dont care if it's happy or overly sad but some people are too much yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 17, 2016)

Rule #3 of my life:
NEVER try to play a emulator in this shiatty computer


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Next time, I shouldn't microwave the egg for longer than a minute on high.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 17, 2016)

How are artists ever satisfied with their work? I mean I create things but I end up hating them or feeling like it's worthless and pointless but I continue to make things and feel the same way, repeating the cycle.


----------



## duckvely (Feb 17, 2016)

eep my sig is on loop now


----------



## kassie (Feb 17, 2016)

i rly need to buckle down and lose 20 more lbs. i've been fluctuating between 135-145lbs for way too long.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

I hate this song. It makes me sad..
Why is it in my head?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

I think my boy cat is eating plastic again.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

Dorian said:


> I think my boy cat is eating plastic again.



My little dog eats things off the floor all the time. and I throw my arms at him like NO YOU ARE GONna DIE IF YOU EAT THAT
But suddenly the unidentified item disappears from his face. Either it fell on the floor or he ate it


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

Sigh, I just spent maybe ten minutes writing a really long post and realized I was doing what I hated the most. Useless complaining. Well, I just ate my last baked wrapped egg- there's 3 left but those are for the mister <3. Can't sleep and have the next 3 days off (for now). I should probably crack open my old Korean or Japanese workbooks.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

omg writing shopping lists for groceries is so boring like smh why lol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2016)

Gayle doesn't seem to leave. Why. I seriously need to head off to bed babe, please.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 18, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Happy birthday Yoko Ono and Milos Forman


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Gayle doesn't seem to leave. Why. I seriously need to head off to bed babe, please.



kill her
DUN DUN dunnn


----------



## duckvely (Feb 18, 2016)

am i as lonely as the people on fantage hosting "bae tryouts" rn

it got worse now they're hosting "find the bae"


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2016)

yes no school tomorrow


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 18, 2016)

My tooth really hurts ;-;


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

wtf am I doing with my life


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 19, 2016)

deadpool <3


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

my foot is itchy


----------



## duckvely (Feb 19, 2016)

i want sally sticker packs


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2016)

my headache is gone suddenly everything seems wonderful


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

i need this sweatshirt now


----------



## kassie (Feb 19, 2016)

bogummy said:


> am i as lonely as the people on fantage hosting "bae tryouts" rn
> 
> it got worse now they're hosting "find the bae"



omfg fantage is still a thing?? i used to play that before they went all premium back in like late 2008


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

i might knee someone at work today


----------



## tae (Feb 19, 2016)

damn i wanna go back to california.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2016)

your mom wears crocs


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

^ that reminds me crocs is becoming a trend at my school wtf


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

Debating if I should get 2% milk, almond-vanilla milk or soy-vanilla milk. Or if I should skip the milk and just get some hot wings. Hmm.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

These forum games are so addicting idek


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 19, 2016)

am i depressed or just unconnected to the world hmmm
im chilling tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> i might knee someone at work today



please do and give us a report on how it went


----------



## matt (Feb 19, 2016)

Running out of room for my 3ds games


----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2016)

aixoo said:


> ^ that reminds me crocs is becoming a trend at my school wtf



They're popular at my school, but more for infamy. (Everyone talks about them and makes fun of them, but never wears them.)


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 19, 2016)

jigoku no enra is so addicting and the art makes me want to practice drawing for a million years


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 19, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> Debating if I should get 2% milk, almond-vanilla milk or soy-vanilla milk. Or if I should skip the milk and just get some hot wings. Hmm.



whatever you do, dont eat any hot wings!


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

time is going by slow, i actually thought it was already 11 by now.


----------



## duckvely (Feb 19, 2016)

hahahahaha can u grow up

go ahead and bash someone you know nothing about


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 19, 2016)

my giveaway is LIT


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2016)

I hope when Pokken Tournament comes up there will be some TBT Tournaments for it. Those would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Peter (Feb 20, 2016)

Think I'm going to spend all day playing old Pok?mon games.
` w`)9


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

idk what to eat for breakfast

i don't want cereal


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

I got my first college acceptance and I feel weird. I want to be happy but just thinking about how much my life will change within the next few months is a bit nerve racking.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm so plain
I always order my tacos with just the meat and nothing else
RIP


----------



## Dorian (Feb 20, 2016)

I am hungry and my side hurts.


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2016)

i wish i had money for some takeout mmm but i don't so i guess i'll make a sandwich


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

im hungry and i want to talk to someone


----------



## riummi (Feb 20, 2016)

i cant wait till the rice is done cooking so that i can enjoy this movie and my curry ;u;


----------



## Mariah (Feb 20, 2016)

I said "Anime is garbage." as a joke and I got a warning for rude behavior. Like, come on mods, I'd understand if I got one for post quality because it's off topic, but rude behavior? Seriously?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I said "Anime is garbage." as a joke and I got a warning for rude behavior. Like, come on mods, I'd understand if I got one for post quality because it's off topic, but rude behavior? Seriously?



You should see the lame things they warned me for lolol. 

Anyways, rip Harper Lee and Umberto Eco...


----------



## Cory (Feb 21, 2016)

I am being oppressed on tbt my voice is not being heard. I feel like a minority rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my threads aren't bait the only bait i use is facts


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> I am being oppressed on tbt my voice is not being heard. I feel like a minority rn



we're all oppressed let's fite the imperialism..

on the other hand... glad to be back weekend was..  meh


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> I am being oppressed on tbt my voice is not being heard. I feel like a minority rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also my threads aren't bait the only bait i use is facts



Stop talking about this. I locked those threads for a reason. That doesn't mean that you can just come in here and keep trying to continue the discussion.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

tfw when you're away for two days and you need to keep up with all your music blogs you follow ahaha


----------



## Peter (Feb 21, 2016)

Butternut squash soup I made with my mum is soooo nice, can't wait to eat it later


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2016)

I need more cute ocs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

Phew, I actually did a pretty decent job in reading in front of the church this morning. I kind of stopped a few times in my reading because I kinda pronounced some of the Vietnamese words wrong and went back to try to say it right again (I should've just continued reading...owo). There were some words that I said wrong, but I didn't go back and try to read it correctly lol. Some people said I did a pretty good job reading, so yay


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

is anything real


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)

i really need to start this project for global but im procrastinating so much and i feel like im going to explode


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

mom calm down


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Phew, I actually did a pretty decent job in reading in front of the church this morning. I kind of stopped a few times in my reading because I kinda pronounced some of the Vietnamese words wrong and went back to try to say it right again (I should've just continued reading...owo). There were some words that I said wrong, but I didn't go back and try to read it correctly lol. Some people said I did a pretty good job reading, so yay



woahh congrats! <3



i'm so bored


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 21, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Phew, I actually did a pretty decent job in reading in front of the church this morning. I kind of stopped a few times in my reading because I kinda pronounced some of the Vietnamese words wrong and went back to try to say it right again (I should've just continued reading...owo). There were some words that I said wrong, but I didn't go back and try to read it correctly lol. Some people said I did a pretty good job reading, so yay



I'm assuming you go to a Vietnamese church then? I grew up going to Viet churches but we go to English masses now. Good job though


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

i really want some jalape?o chips


----------



## riummi (Feb 21, 2016)

they opened an itea in castro valley and i want to go ;-; i havent had mt in two weeks OTL
hope they dont have a long line


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 22, 2016)

other people w anxiety give me anxiety  ? ? why


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 22, 2016)

that was a terrible choking scene, breaking bad


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2016)

is it spring in acnl yet
i kinda wanna play again but i'm sick of the snow


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 22, 2016)

Zane said:


> is it spring in acnl yet
> i kinda wanna play again but i'm sick of the snow



I think it starts on wensday. Because I tt yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

idek im still in january bc i had to tt back a year before lol!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

That feeling when your totally normal rept/herp post gets taken over my someone who is otherkin as a giant lizard....


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 22, 2016)

do you even cake bro


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> I think it starts on wensday. Because I tt yesterday



oh awesome, thank you B>



Moko said:


> idek im still in january bc i had to tt back a year before lol!!



how come


----------



## Mariah (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't know scene kids still existed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I didn't know scene kids still existed.



They've become more rare but I still see one, usually hanging around the mall...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Zane said:


> oh awesome, thank you B>
> 
> 
> 
> how come



to get stringfish and some diving stuff, i started my game just before xmas last year and it took ages before i even got a fishing rod in the store lol and i never got a diving suit until way late


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

hm apparently the last survivor of Treblinka died just now.. RIP

never forget the past..


----------



## chronic (Feb 22, 2016)

SPRING COME QUICKLY WITH GREAT STRENGTH


----------



## Peter (Feb 22, 2016)

I thought the roses disappeared on the 21st?


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I thought the roses disappeared on the 21st?



sshh maybe they'll forget


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

wow this song is addicting.


----------



## Llust (Feb 22, 2016)

middle school kids are insanely annoying to me


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 22, 2016)

my gosh the moon looks beautiful tonight


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 22, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I thought the roses disappeared on the 21st?



ah dammit, you said that too loud!


----------



## Contessa (Feb 22, 2016)

Brb gotta not talk to anyone ever again


----------



## duckvely (Feb 22, 2016)

a few weeks ago my teacher had us vote on who the most annoying kid in the class is LOL and the dude who won got like 22 votes

now i sit next to him i want to cry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> my gosh the moon looks beautiful tonight



I was going to say the same thing! Tonight and last night the moon has been really bright and like lighting up everything and it's been so round and beautiful, and since we've had some stippled clouds it's been amazing seeing the glowing clouds, the bright moon, and the stars poking through between the clouds. I wish I didn't have to work indoors because I would be sitting outside even though it's super cold just staring. =]


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2016)

the 2015 december collectibles still don't have descriptions


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

they should make green ice cream collectible bruh


----------



## Limon (Feb 23, 2016)

I really need to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Internet can you please stop dying every five minutes >__>


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 23, 2016)

i love it when all the snow melts in ac

like you've been seeing everything covered in snow for 2-3 months so you're used to the lack of colour in your town

but then one day there's green everywhere cuz all the snow is gone, and everything looks way more colourful and nicer and a lot less 'dead'

too bad i won't be seeing that anytime soon cuz i have one town that's still in january and another that's still in november


----------



## tae (Feb 23, 2016)

man i need to get stuff done today, but i don't know if that's gonna happen.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

oh great i forgot mom is going swimming now i jav to get foood bleh oatmeal and a fruit i guess.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 24, 2016)

i feel like i've put too much effort into reading this article but not enough at the same time


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

*clicks random wikipedia article*

> gets list of all that sketches

DAMN NOW I WANNA WATCH THAT THANKS


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

is the facebook messenger app update new? it's so cute i like it, gonna chat more on my phone now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

umm no it's been around unless they made a new one today lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

mogyay said:


> is the facebook messenger app new? it's so cute i like it, gonna chat more on my phone now



get with the times


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

everyone please stop stalking my comments a second after i post them omg, i meant UPDATE

edit: although technically i suppose it was my fault for missing out a word.. i guess..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

mogyay said:


> everyone please stop stalking my comments a second after i post them omg, i meant UPDATE



onto the ignore list u go


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

i see that only as an achievement


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

oh lol well i only know there is an app for that cause mom uses it but ya lol


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 24, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

i know right also i hate typing down the same number after each other smh

also qr codes are annoying because it's really annoying to make pictures your own if you want to display also you cant QR pro designs ****


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

*unhinges my jaw and unleashes 12,000 bees*


----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2016)

I felt incredibly feverish last morning but this morning I feel brand new what the hell haha


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

SEND HELP THIS IS WAY TOO FUN


----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2016)

tempted to go out and hunt for that 20th anniversary celebi plush


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

Javocado said:


> tempted to go out and hunt for that 20th anniversary celebi plush



do it m8

i want a whiskey


----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> do it m8
> 
> i want a whiskey



Yeah, I probably will. Even if I don't find it, I'll end up with some fish tacos. It's a win/win.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

ya m8 sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 24, 2016)

i wonder how my past 11 y/o self felt when she used a curse word for every little thing like it's ~kewl~ xDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i think my teachers are catching up on the fact that when i'm absent for a class it's always on a day a project is due )))))))


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

i had a really nice cocktail tnight


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 24, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i had a really nice cocktail tnight



do tell-- vodka? whisky? brandy? gin?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

a caipirinha ?? not gonna lie i have no idea what was in it but it was nice, didn't taste too strong!


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 24, 2016)

ah, that's basically a daiquiri-- made with Brazilian rum (Cacha?a), sugar, and lime juice.  sounds tasty


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

oh really usually i don't like rum but this was tasty, makes sense since i love daiquiri's! it was tasty


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 24, 2016)

for some reason the USA doesnt let them call it rum here, they have to call it cachaca.  but yeah, its more like the french-style rums made from sugar cane juice, instead of the english-style or spanish-style rums made from molasses...


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

homework or no homework


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2016)

no school for tommroow has already been decided woot


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

i really want sperry boat shoes


----------



## spookycipher (Feb 24, 2016)

i am animating a commercial for my school literary magazine im an editor in and when i was brainstorming with my friend who we were gonna add or draw i thought 2 add the senior james bc he looked easy to draw bc his hair is v wavy so i said "JAMES LOOK UP" and i never noticed how cute he was like i drew him and kept looking back and he was modeling and i was just a mess an d im only a smol junior screeches


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

jeez it's already 10


----------



## gregadams (Feb 24, 2016)

What am I doing here...


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

i feel like throwing up lol


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 25, 2016)

*What Are You Thinking About Right Now?*

I am thinking about what to write in my next blog. I have some ideas now I just need to work them into a full chapter.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 25, 2016)

People really eat sprinkles and butter on white bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Mariah said:


> People really eat sprinkles and butter on white bread?



sprinkles on bread.... uhhhh  .. wtf

-pokes friend- get your freaking kid out of the house tomorrow for reals why did you even offer me this??


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i might switch from using firefox to chrome i s2g i need to swipe my browser anyways and xkit wont work and ahu geuhbrhbhhhhhhhhhhhhh im tired



did you try cc cleaner? also changing the settings so it doesn't save shizz in tools > options might help


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thankssss i will try that aaa



de nada.. i always have my browser set on so it doesn't save history, cookies and that stuff.. most convenient for me since i surf a lot of weird sites so ya :3


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2016)

i know i have that self-destruct snorlax from gale of darkness but i can't remember what game i put it on. if it's on my missing ruby or emerald i'm gonna b pissed


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

i saw my 4th grade teacher at lunch today


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> my math teacher emailed us an assignment for today's lesson.., um., literally no 9th grader is in school, they're all either at a ski resort on a school trip or at home ?? lmao what



i remember those days.. either you had to do stupid sports/activity shizz or do math ahahhaha


----------



## Peter (Feb 26, 2016)

do I travel back to uni for a single lecture at 4pm now that I'm home again, or do I stay in bed and stream it online tomorrow...
decisions


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 26, 2016)

Bring it on Business Analytics exam! I'm not afraid of you anymore


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

why did i wake up so early for no reason.. i just wanna go back to sleep


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2016)

butterfly by bump of chicken is a Really Catchy Song also my hands are probably going to fall off because theyre cold


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

omg bump of chicken.... they are still around? i remember listening to all those indie japanese bands in lik e8th-9th grade lol.

also this senhor pervert doggy needs a gf...


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 26, 2016)

whoo


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

I just realized it was Friday woah


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 26, 2016)

Time to make friends


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 26, 2016)

This guy is awesome!


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

ow i almost cried at this wtf


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm so freakin excited, I got the job I interviewed for a few weeks ago!!!! 

I'm going to be a Resident Advisor for an on-campus dorm at my university


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 26, 2016)

an RA!  congrats boss.  

downside= having to set good example


----------



## mogyay (Feb 26, 2016)

i love tbt's layout but it makes me ever so slightly distressed when i see the sun appear when i haven't slept


----------



## riummi (Feb 26, 2016)

pls i hope i get mt tmrw - im like addicted OTL


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

i want to see him so badly


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> an RA!  congrats boss.
> 
> downside= having to set good example



Haha thanks! I'm not too worried about setting an example, I've never really been a "bad" person or whatever


----------



## Llust (Feb 27, 2016)

ive eaten like three cookies and just realized theyre raisin, not chocolate chip


----------



## duckvely (Feb 27, 2016)

in one of my classes we're doing a group slideshow + presentation and someone was added to our group today so we have 3 members
i was the only one who did any _useful_ work (aka not making up stuff and adding it to the slideshow ) 
the new person didn't even bother looking at the slideshow and didn't see she was supposed to at least add her name to it  i turned it in like that bc if you aren't going to bother doing something that takes no more than a minute and play your games which you aren't even supposed to do why should i feel bad  
then at the presentation there'll be those 2 clueless people presenting with me so i'm nervous


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 27, 2016)

WHER R U ND I SO SORRY I CNT SLEP I CNT DREM TO NIGH - i miss you
SO HER YR HORIDAYYYYYY, HOP U ENJOI TEIS TIM U GOVE IT ALL AWAY. IT WAZ MIN!!! - stay together for the kids
IT'L HAPEN NCE A AGIN YOU TRN INTO FRINE SOM 1 WHO UNDRSTND, SEE THRUGH MASTER PLAWN - dammit
ALL THA SMAL THANGS, TRU CUR, TRU BRING. I TAK ONE LIF U Y BST TRIK, ALWAY I KNO YOU BE AT MAI SHA - all the small things
KODS R VICTIM N THIZ STORI -ahtem pt 2

help


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

this is a good show


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

that idea was just.. omfg -dies-

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm so freakin excited, I got the job I interviewed for a few weeks ago!!!!
> 
> I'm going to be a Resident Advisor for an on-campus dorm at my university



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah grats


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not sure whether I should reset my first AC:NL town, or just redesign it. I've had it since launch, so it's nearly 3 years old, and I've had a lot of memories with it...


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

wtf it left me hanging?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Meep meep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2016)

I was listening to the epic Olympics theme song hours ago. Man, I sure am pumped for the Summer Olympics


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

my friend irl told me to watch all the episodes of american hustle life but i really don't want to 

but then she told me "if you don't watch videos of bts you aren't a true army" and im like ??? so i told her you don't have to watch a lot of videos to be an army, you can just listen to their music and be an army. then she just gave me a weird stare and we didn't talk.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 27, 2016)

just passing by............


----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2016)

I got a new computer mouse and it's very sensitive aaaaa


----------



## boujee (Feb 27, 2016)

Should I get Mario and luigi dream team or paper Mario? 

I'm so late with this sht


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

gomen ne sunao ja nakute...yume no naka ieru


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Am I wearing too little


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 27, 2016)

i was actually productive today and finished a homework assignment for stats and all of my online lectures for this other course


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

planet earth is such a bomb show.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

filthy frank is my long lost dad


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

oh great what is she mad at me for this time = =


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

elephant ears

(this isnt directed to you riummi)


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

man the neighborhood turns me into indie trash.


----------



## duckvely (Feb 28, 2016)

lonely tonight then you are the one comes up and


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2016)

12 hour migraines make me wanna die but when it finally starts to wear off it's like wow i'm born again..


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2016)

Zane said:


> 12 hour migraines make me wanna die but when it finally starts to wear off it's like wow i'm born again..



ughh i know that feeling :c 
I get migraines so bad, my vision goes bright and I can't see a thing, and it feels like someone is driving a truck over my head


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

i need to edit all my doodles and organize them ahhh *flops*


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

wow i need to catch up


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2016)

do ppl who have every single one of their posts in a different size, font or colour have to paste it all in or edit it for every single post or is there like a setting or something that lets you apply the same stuff to every post because Damn if not that seems like a paiiiiinnnnnn honestly,,, i barely even read my posts over to look for typos before posting them


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

this week is gonna suck so much


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

ahhhhhhhhhh liberdade.... ~


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

wtf why did she say we're going out in the morning if she's still asleep lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

i want candy right meow also i should go finish spring snow it's sooo good aaaah


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2016)

im sleepy and someone's selling a hammer for 5k but i have no frikkin bell



Pxter said:


> ughh i know that feeling :c
> I get migraines so bad, my vision goes bright and I can't see a thing, and it feels like someone is driving a truck over my head



yikes that sounds horrible.  I usually get the ones that make you throw up ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

ikr i wish i saved bells now those hammers are awesome grah


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 28, 2016)

itch


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

t o n y pleaase


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 28, 2016)

ow


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 28, 2016)

can i just sleep


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

i'm so hungry. oops.


----------



## boujee (Feb 28, 2016)

I need more mask emoji things


----------



## Llust (Feb 28, 2016)

periods ****ing suck. the cramps are even worse


----------



## duckvely (Feb 28, 2016)

I got 5 hours of sleep last night PLEASE tell me I'll get more tonight :'(


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

wtf omg omg why did i make a youtube account delete delete


----------



## GoldWatson (Feb 28, 2016)

dank memes are my life.  also fox only final destination 4 stock no items in SSBM


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Leonardo finally won an Oscar!! I'm so happy for him!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Leonardo finally won an Oscar!! I'm so happy for him!



Lel that's kinda cool though cause he's been mocked everywhere for it. Not my fav but if he's happy I am 


I really really loved that Alicia Vikander got hers though, been following her since this little weird drama series they had here back in like 2007-something and a few years onward.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

i need to buy a new game


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

lol I was scrolling through tumblr and found this:







What a perfect way to start the day


----------



## jiny (Feb 29, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Leonardo finally won an Oscar!! I'm so happy for him!



he did?? omfg


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

aixoo said:


> he did?? omfg



Yeah, he won for his role in the Revenant!

Now the annoying Oscar memes can stop too. Hooray!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

sorry im just so ****ing happy right now


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> sorry im just so ****ing happy right now



what made you happy?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

snoozit said:


> what made you happy?



I FOUND A VINYL RECORD WITH LUIS CILIA LIKE FRICK IM TOO LUCKY HOW DID THEY EVEN HAVE THAT AAAAAH


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> I FOUND A VINYL RECORD WITH LUIS CILIA LIKE FRICK IM TOO LUCKY HOW DID THEY EVEN HAVE THAT AAAAAH



hmm good for you! have no idea who's luis cilia though lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Portuguese musician.. protest/folk stuff from the 60s and 70s although I think he did some stuff for cinema as well..


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 29, 2016)

Should i have gone with "Rhiannon" instead of "Harry Potter"? Oh well


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

rhiannon lol <3 idek reminds me of that lady in little britain!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

i feel like singing some songs with high notes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 29, 2016)

i think of a little witch since stevie nicks was dubbed one when ever she performed this song

also, im a **** up lol 
too much procrastination, too little time for anything. :,)))


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

arent you harry potter a moment ago?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

LOL yes stevie nicks is awesome too!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

ive been hanging out in the basement a lot lately


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

i can tell hahaha. go read something


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

pls let me buy ur choco cakes. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Aaaaahhh nooooooo I hope it's not your boss again and that's you're gonna be ok, now you made me _really_ worried.. TBT is so not the same without you  Hope you can come back at some point ;;


----------



## Peter (Feb 29, 2016)

I hope I get over this illness quickly...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

kuso kuso kuso kuso


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

sky got me saying oho now.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Why is it 62 degrees outside now, but it's supposed to snow in two days? I don't get this weather.


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

People who bark but can't take the bite are the most hilarious things to me and make me rub my hands together like a little fly


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

umm ok how the hell do you even buy from here???? lol


----------



## boujee (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm sorry not sorry for not sugar coating things. I don't kiss ass


----------



## Zane (Feb 29, 2016)

im alive


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 29, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

hope everything sorts out, i'mma miss you


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 29, 2016)

--


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 29, 2016)

Ey doods I'm actually 12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

I wish I could be someone else for a day to see what people think of me.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I wish I could be someone else for a day to see what people think of me.



omg same tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** how do I tell my dad I need to go to the psychiatrist


----------



## Peter (Mar 1, 2016)

aaah a restock at my time and I missed it :c


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

stupid mouse stop scrolling slowly the heck


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2016)

Just about a week left until snoodle comes home! I am beyond excited!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2016)

--


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

why the hell am i up this early this is some grade a bull ****


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

ahh thank heavens we had nacho crisps at home aaahh **** rags


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2016)

boiiiiiiii


----------



## Jacob (Mar 1, 2016)

i h8 me


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

i h8 u too.


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2016)

food


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

baked beans


----------



## px41 (Mar 1, 2016)

How to fit a wide, flat-screen television in stomach with minimal injuries.


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

my legs hurt like fufuuf


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

my butt itches


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

i'm so tired, but i'm also not tired at all. wtf.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i'm so tired, but i'm also not tired at all. wtf.



me always

Ow my neck, I'm too lazy to sit up.
Jeez my art sucks. I need to give digital a try
Happeh birthday, Zeke. I'll probably see you, Owen, mom, and Trinity again in 10+ years...


----------



## Peter (Mar 2, 2016)

so so happy/relieved I passed all my semester 1 exams!! I've been worried for months about them and finally getting good news is such a weight lifted.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

bloody hell.

also this sushi is so good mm dank shizz


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

WHY IS TTHE UNIVERSE SO ****ING BIG


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

i'll literally give u my left kidney if someone can get me celia. today. right. now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i'll literally give u my left kidney if someone can get me celia. today. right. now.



LOLOL omg i read that as "can someone give me luis cilia" im like.. uh yeah sure go to him and ask xD


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 2, 2016)

--


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Dis ice cream is gud. needs more almonds though


----------



## Limon (Mar 2, 2016)

I can't believe that he's actually going to be DLC.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Linkle. Wtaf, rely


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

i've become kris from showtime. end me.


----------



## seliph (Mar 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i've become kris from showtime. end me.



SOTP


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

how do lawyers argue without crying.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

Tina needs to chill


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Tina needs to chill



so do you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> so do you.



dont tell me what to do pleb


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

people on here b so uncivilized, like they just escaped the zoo


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> people on here b so uncivilized, like they just escaped the zoo



says you


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

is there a way to remove someone from your friends list xoxo


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> is there a way to remove someone from your friends list xoxo




Yeah just go to their profile and on the side with the options and stuff it'll be there.

hm I stand corrected. just go to your friends list


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2016)

someone buy me a new phone kthx


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

I can't believe this month will mark 2 years on TBT for me. Time really flies.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 3, 2016)

i wanna eat taiyaki...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

mothertrucking bad restock times what is this


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

Moo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 3, 2016)

I want multiple personalities


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I want multiple personalities



Believe me, you dont...

Mom, pls stop smoking. Your daughter says it's making you look old and sick.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I want multiple personalities



no you dont ...


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2016)

Growing up sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Shawna said:


> Growing up sucks.



sim.. sim...


also ugh my steam backloggery i need to srsly finish some shizz.


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

omfg i caught my crush looking at me 3 times today wtf


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 3, 2016)

i just made some friends today at school bc of my ability to speak japanese xoxo


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

DAD LOG INTO THE FRICKING VIRTUAL COMPUTER I NEED TO USE PS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Mmm man these biscuits are so good


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

Why is this pickle spicy


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

i don't want to go to school tomorrow but at the same time i do wtf


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2016)

I should give up on art.


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2016)

someone should battle me, i raise all these pkmn and hardly ever use them



Sugarella said:


> I should give up on art.



every day that you don't give up is a day you improve. B>


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Zane said:


> every day that you don't give up is a day you improve. B>



Quote-worthy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

im so cute ppl b jelouz


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2016)

rhubarb pie


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

MY HAIR LOOKS SO CUTE


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

**** you tf2 im gonna uninstall that **** unless you update properly.

also i hate this new overdrive **** for awesomenauts PLAY BOTS BEFORE YOU TRY THE NEW DUDES IN BATTLE JESUS. also nerf the dino ass... NOW


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Pokemon game idea: Space and Time


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2016)

this is taking so long to install im probably going to scream


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm sleepy.
I really like this bg:
https://45.media.tumblr.com/b3d7eac515e4379a1825e5577be0eab6/tumblr_nhzuf6hadP1rercezo1_500.gif 

The boy above my post has a rly cute picture <3


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2016)

im listening to the script am i an Emotional, Broken Hearted Teenager yet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

i hope you're okay...


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

So cold... too broke to use heater though...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2016)

--


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm glad your happy heh.

I'm eating strawberries.
So I'm happy as well


----------



## Peter (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm really craving watermelon but it's 1am and we don't have any in our house...


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2016)

ok i have no memory of my ice cream going perfectly between my popsicles like this or else i would have had it displayed like this all the time wtf, i swear it used to be like the second from the right or something and looked ugly


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

It's done and its not even glitching!!!!11!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 4, 2016)

im screaming


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2016)

why do posts get deleted in threads after they're already locked


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

bruh this ice cream is so good


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

I need an eyepatch

Woah, 6 notifacations??


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

pad thai is the ****


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Zane said:


> why do posts get deleted in threads after they're already locked



they do that all the time.. also idek why... show sht that is appropriate? lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

My eyeballs are so dry right meow but I need to stay awake! Time to color! =D


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

when u procrastinate so hard it makes you pull an all nighter


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My eyeballs are so dry right meow but I need to stay awake! Time to color! =D



yea same i need to finish this one so i can start on snoodle book yay!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

tfw u needa make instant noodles at 4am but too scared to wake ur mom up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> tfw u needa make instant noodles at 4am but too scared to wake ur mom up



tfw this hamburger...


----------



## Loriii (Mar 5, 2016)

The eShop song (Malo Mart theme?) kinda got stuck in my head lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2016)

When you haven't even gotten your baby snake yet and you're already thinking of buying his grown up enclosure... and already have 2 pages long of wishlist items you're going to get him for his big boy enclosure too...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

i need two gems on fr smh lol xD


----------



## marshmallow71 (Mar 5, 2016)

I need to have a shower then play some ACNL! After I have to go out for Dinner with family


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 5, 2016)

I want a chinchilla. 

And I just wanna finish my town


----------



## mikkaru (Mar 5, 2016)

Foodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfood

Oh wait im not hungry, just bored (I eat when I'm bored, and with about any other emotion or state of being for that matter)


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

today i got to eat healthy bc my stomach still hurts ugh

i can only eat toast, bananas and apples but there's so much candy in my house it's very tempting


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 5, 2016)

None of my friends play League anymore

I just wanna play League ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

wish i bought more booze lol

anyways at least i don't have to watch that stupid music fest later


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2016)

Accidentally took a 2-3 hour nap and now it's 5pm. Kind of annoyed at myself feels like I wasted the afternoon.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm bored. Tina save us


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2016)

I recommend Netflix and colouring as a boredom cure.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

fair enough. I'll go back to bed XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> I recommend Netflix and colouring as a boredom cure.



I agree with colouring.. or play stupid stuff as Clicker Heroes or those things. Or listen to music!

Anyways bolognese sauce and rice is so good together.... mm heavenly food


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2016)

I still need to get up. I want to play FF13-2 but the effort to move... eh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> I still need to get up. I want to play FF13-2 but the effort to move... eh.



I should finish The Fruit of Grisaia.. well one of the endings at least but meh...


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2016)

"The bad news is that I have cancer. The good news is that I have my cheekbones back!"

Oh, David.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

why ain't there a lemon collectible? dude


----------



## kelpy (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> why ain't there a lemon collectible? dude



we need to get Murray in on this, isn't he the one who designs collectibles?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Pasta said:


> we need to get Murray in on this, isn't he the one who designs collectibles?



No, Thunder is


----------



## kelpy (Mar 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> No, Thunder is



o, I thought it was murray this whole time :|


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Pasta said:


> o, I thought it was murray this whole time :|



I used to think Murray was a girl


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

nah it's thunder at least it was with the new cakes.

anyways yes we do.. all hail lemons!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Just dont search lemon party


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

lol i have done that already cannot unsee...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

ITCHY ITCHY


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

*hits zombies with guitar*


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Time to draw


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

i should draw too i still need to draw Fausto damn..


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Hmm...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

(he's a Portuguese musician)


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

that's nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yeah he's good haha


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Bacne

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi there Tina


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

hi 


also hmm i wonder if we have more booze


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2016)

Pasta said:


> we need to get Murray in on this, isn't he the one who designs collectibles?





Sugarella said:


> No, Thunder is





Pasta said:


> o, I thought it was murray this whole time :|




Murray created the gift boxes, Christmas lights, and the special snowflake collectibles for Jingle's Jolly Jamboree. I hope we'll be able to show you more of his designs some day. I really like his work.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Tina said:


> Murray created the gift boxes, Christmas lights, and the special snowflake collectibles for Jingle's Jolly Jamboree. I hope we'll be able to show you more of his designs some day. I really like his work.



Ahh, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

WHERES MY POST
too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)

Why can't I find any Riolu's. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

FINALLY CAUGHT A RIOLU, THANK GOD.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

this vegetable smoothie just made me poop

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Ahh @Tina I see..

Still I hope whoever designs the next one does a lemon


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)

Aww man, I have to do my work now..


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

I haven't played pokemon since g5 started <^:*


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 5, 2016)

*I just want a town full of flowers*


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

haileyphi said:


> *I just want a town full of flowers*



I'm going to be selling a bunch of flowers soon for TBT <:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I'm going to be selling a bunch of flowers soon for TBT <:



same actually

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I'm going to be selling a bunch of flowers soon for TBT <:



Message me when you doo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

I NEEDA CLEAN MY MESSY ROOM UP IT GETS MESSY EVERYDAY DESPITE CLEANING IT SO ANNOYING


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

im noticing people are stealing my "xoxo" thing lmao


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2016)

Maybe I'll become a Marine.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

how i imagine teh trolls feel when they have trolled so gud 



Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

also venusangelic is a joke


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2016)

gucchi best girl cryungnff she did nit deserve to get dumped


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> how i imagine teh trolls feel when they have trolled so gud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, she's a ****ing weeb


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2016)

"You seem to really enjoy the free plays, Zane! Thrifty!" **** you badge rabbit


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

wait what


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2016)

IT'S ALMOSY SNOODLE TIME! I really hope the weather clears up, it says its supposed to just be cloudy on Tuesday and I hope that stays true because I don't want my baby it be in a cold box for too long.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

^yay 

also new snoodle book is awesome but i think i need smaller pens aah


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> true, she's a ****ing weeb



she is!! her try-hard accent is so unbearable and i guess she might've calmed own a bit by now but holy hell is she still weeby :{


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

why do i always wake up early on weekends wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

korean lady screaming loud asf on the train rip sanity


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

Itchy


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Itchy



why are you always itchy


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Maybe I'll become a Marine.



I might become a psycologist or psychiatrist

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> why are you always itchy



I have really sensetive skin. I have body acne all over my back, shoulders, and chest.


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I might become a psycologist or psychiatrist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


have you gone to a doctor


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

aixoo said:


> have you gone to a doctor



nope. Awhile back we got bed bugs from used couches. Before we found out they were bed bug bites, my dad took me to the doctor. The doctor thought it was scabies, and I had to get this cream and prescribed this anti-itch syrup. I almost got prescribed STEROIDS. Along with that I got a terrible rash. I was going to the doctor every other day..


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2016)

im watching social experiments on youtube What Have I Become...........


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't know if I wanna play games all day

or be productive.

Also I really want candy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Because these dudes are awesome yes.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

Itchy ofc


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

*scratches*

also why am i eating a semla now... blergh i shouldn't but it's so yum damnit


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 6, 2016)

Need tacos .


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> Need tacos .



igualmente gonna be away like every evening this next week so no way jose bleh.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

Im hungry


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

im hungry what should i eat.. i already ate yogurt smh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

MY DREEEEEEEEEEEEAM


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

im hungry might get cut some veggies and make a dip sauce or smth


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

HATERS MAKE ME FEIIIIIIIIIIIMOUSSSSSSSSSSSSS

THEY B HATIN US CUZ WE GLAMOROUS


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2016)

Why do I like red bean paste so much


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

LAST FOR HOURS NOT FOR MINUTES


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

TEEEEEEBUURRRUUU FUUURRRIPPPUUUUUUU


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

do people legit believe that nothing can go wrong in an ~animal crossing~ website?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2016)

Bleh, HDMI ports cause me physical pain.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

dont HURT ME NO MO

WAT I SLUUVE


----------



## Mariah (Mar 6, 2016)

I just cut a chunk out of my finger and I almost fainted.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

i hate karma


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

i wanna troll animal crossing community but theres a mod online


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2016)

i played mario 3D world all day with the kids and didn't eat anything and now everything is taking 9394932 years to finish cooking


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2016)

I see people getting banned left and right


----------



## Mariah (Mar 6, 2016)

I really hope I don't faint tomorrow. It's so embarrassing.


----------



## chronic (Mar 7, 2016)

incredible power, within reach

reaching within, power incredibly


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

--


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2016)

back by unpopular demand ME!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2016)

should I stay or should I go like I want to stay but I feel like everyone hates me now and that makes me feel uneasy so if you guys do hate me I'll leave and I'm sorry for even showing my fave on here again


yes I know I made that huge thread and said some mean things I know that and I feel bad for it and I'll never do it again I shouldn't have taken out my anger in such a way

 I was just really hurt someone I cared for a lot someone I considered a best friend just told me they didn't want to be my friend anymore and it hurt me so much I just snapped because they lied to me they said they'd never leave me, but they did just because of one flaw I had a flaw I could easily fix but they didn't give me the chance, really I thought they we're a great person and I really liked talking to them, it always made me so happy whenever they messaged me cause I haven't had someone talk to me that much in such a long time, but nope that flaw I had ruined it for me. 


though I'm not mad at them anymore like I used to be when that happened 
but I can understand if they're still mad at me hell they can hate me with every atom in their body but you what? I don't give a damn anymore I have another friends who I started to become more close to, that care about me so why should I worry about someone who decided they didn't want to be my friend anymore


​


----------



## Mitradon (Mar 7, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> should I stay or should I go like I want to stay but I feel like everyone hates me now and that makes me feel uneasy so if you guys do hate me I'll leave



I don't hate ya. Just don't like ya that much.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

--


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> back by unpopular demand ME!!



Honestly I hope you stick around because I really miss seeing you on here. Even though we might not have talked much or anything besides randomly in the forums I've always considered you a friend and I miss you. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2016)

Mitradon said:


> I don't hate ya. Just don't like ya that much.



but you don't even know me so how can you say you don't like me?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> but you don't even know me so how can you say you don't like me?



we miss you still CAH ace <3


----------



## boujee (Mar 7, 2016)

I left my AP book in my aunt room but she closed the door. I asked my sister why her door was close and she told me that my uncle and her are in there doing the nasty. I need my sht but I also don't want to smell musky sex.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I left my AP book in my aunt room but she closed the door. I asked my sister why her door was close and she told me that my uncle and her are in there doing the nasty. I need my sht but I also don't want to smell musky sex.



damn yooo well if you can spray some nice scent around you or take a shower if you can?


----------



## boujee (Mar 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> damn yooo well if you can spray some nice scent around you or take a shower if you can?




Lol I already took one. I'll just spray myself before I step out.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Lol I already took one. I'll just spray myself before I step out.



merda... well good luck then  And sounds good lol then


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I left my AP book in my aunt room but she closed the door. I asked my sister why her door was close and she told me that my uncle and her are in there doing the nasty. I need my sht but I also don't want to smell musky sex.



consider this situation a preview of college dilemmas...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 7, 2016)

okay I shouldn't be being here getting lazy because I HAVE worrrrk! but, would he not wake up any time earlier?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

ouch my knee also im freezing here what is this blasphemy


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 7, 2016)

Math class is boring. Someone save me.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

Someone kill me


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

lol time to have a boring week at home


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> lol time to have a boring week at home



My spring break starts friday


----------



## windloft (Mar 7, 2016)

have you ever questioned and thanked god at the same time


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

RUZA said:


> have you ever questioned and thanked god at the same time



yes. i have been for a while


----------



## kayleee (Mar 7, 2016)

I used to have a lot of friends in high school and now I have like 1 lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

mmreeeeeooowww i hate when my knee dislocate itself frick it


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 7, 2016)

MONSTER HUNTER FTW


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

--


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

rotting my brain with filthy frank


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

im trying to draw but the eyes freak me out


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

ERIN IS HERE HIDE


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> we miss you still CAH ace <3


I do but I haven't in awhile though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I'm f**cling off again.


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 7, 2016)

Sigh I just wanna fill my town with beautiful pink hybrids and finally finish that part so I can start everything else like the trees and pwp's and stuff but nnOO bc nobody sells flowers for igbs and I like buying art with tbt ;u;

Edit: cries flowers aren't worth 100k each why am I spending so much rip


----------



## Loriii (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel addicted smelling my bestfriend's cologne so she playfully puts some of it on me so I'd think she's just near even if she isn't around. lol


----------



## Jacob (Mar 7, 2016)

bouta delete people i never talk to from my friends list


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 7, 2016)

I want to talk to this one person but I don't know what to say and you know what i mean by that one person


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2016)

Jacob said:


> bouta delete people i never talk to from my friends list



/goes to delete u first so i can't say i've been deleted


----------



## Jacob (Mar 7, 2016)

Zane said:


> /goes to delete u first so i can't say i've been deleted



Im finished, kept you on fam <3
I only deleted the people who are inactive/never truly talked with

cleared out like 155 people tho, feels cleaner this way


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 7, 2016)

Holy ****, my connection just went out a second ago. I think I would have had a heart attack if that happened when I was about to turn in my lab earlier. I turned it in 5 minutes before its due date.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

ey b0ss

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Im finished, kept you on fam <3
> I only deleted the people who are inactive/never truly talked with
> 
> cleared out like 155 people tho, feels cleaner this way



//checks friend list


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 7, 2016)

mom your "advice" sucks


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

Dad pls die


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 7, 2016)

Jacob said:


> bouta delete people i never talk to from my friends list



i thought about doing this too then i realized i only have 9 friends lol so no point for me 
never found the use for the friend function tbh


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 8, 2016)

I played to much league.
I just keep telling myself that I will take a shower
and I haven't yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I wanna make more friends online but I'm to scared of anyone on this website lmao


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2016)

Pietro is still the best ac villager


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

FUSHIGI IRO MY HAPPINESS....

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ****ing game give me the cards so i can remove it..


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

--


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

pimples


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> pimples



tell me i got one huge on my forehead aahh ;;


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> tell me i got one huge on my forehead aahh ;;



Bish, have you SEEN my face. ew.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Bish, have you SEEN my face. ew.



yeah my right cheek is like that now too ...post rags crap


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

wtf i took a sip of soda and it went down wrong and it felt so weird xd


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

JOAN BAEZ IS PERFORMING HERE IN JULY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH IM DYING IM DYING SO ****ING HARD RIGHT MEOW


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

selung nudez 4 tbt


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2016)

ksoo in short shorts can be my new religion. ~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> selung nudez 4 tbt



how much 4 salt


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> how much 4 salt



500


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> 500



**** u bish not paying that


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

whens the next SU episode


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 8, 2016)

My butt hurts so bad from conditioning ;u;


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

pimple hurts so much mm hiya.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

my humor get really bad this late smh xD


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

sosoossoosssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexe


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

i need to go sleep send help


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

is the v app ever going to be uploaded on youtube


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> i need to go sleep send help



sending you a hot toddy to help with the Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> sending you a hot toddy to help with the Zzzzzzzzzzz



mmmmm muito obrigada amiga x3


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

yeast donuts


----------



## mogyay (Mar 8, 2016)

i really need this guy to email me back..


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

im going to try to stay up late today for reasons :3c


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Dad, drawing tablets are NOT "_way_ too expensive" yeesh


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 8, 2016)

If I had a sibling or dad would I still want to be alone


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Dad, Art Academy is not an alternative to a drawing tablet


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 8, 2016)

Ugh I shouldn't play league.
I'm gunna


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

I want to stay up late today but I don't know if it's going to happen ;____;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

...I would love to see John Cena just walking into our school (while loads of students are eating in the cafeteria), pushing the doors open with a BANG, and just shouting "WHAT'S NINE PLUS TEN?" and having all of the students in the cafeteria looking at him and shouting back, "TWENTY ONE!"

That would be awesome.


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...I would love to see John Cena just walking into our school (while loads of students are eating in the cafeteria), pushing the doors open with a BANG, and just shouting "WHAT'S NINE PLUS TEN?" and having all of the students in the cafeteria looking at him and shouting back, "TWENTY ONE!"
> 
> That would be awesome.



omg loool


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

aixoo said:


> omg loool



XD yeah...that would sure be awesome to see...

*sigh*

But the chances of it happening are like 1% out of a 100%...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...I would love to see John Cena just walking into our school (while loads of students are eating in the cafeteria), pushing the doors open with a BANG, and just shouting "WHAT'S NINE PLUS TEN?" and having all of the students in the cafeteria looking at him and shouting back, "TWENTY ONE!"
> 
> That would be awesome.


Beutiful


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 8, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...I would love to see John Cena just walking into our school (while loads of students are eating in the cafeteria), pushing the doors open with a BANG, and just shouting "WHAT'S NINE PLUS TEN?" and having all of the students in the cafeteria looking at him and shouting back, "TWENTY ONE!"
> 
> That would be awesome.


*slowly claps* :')


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Rose = pink diamond probs


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

im going to try to be early for this. if nothing happens ill regret staying up so late ; A;


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

I never made mat-cha before, i really like it.  but the caffeines are racing through my veins... may need booze to calm down...



Dawnpiplup said:


> XD yeah...that would sure be awesome to see...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> But the chances of it happening are like 1% out of a 100%...



so you're saying... there's a chance!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 9, 2016)

nice sig me


----------



## Zane (Mar 9, 2016)

all these hammers selling just slightly out of my reach (。QωQ。)


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

it's 1 am i can do this


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 9, 2016)

Too much homework...


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

I am SO COLD, like for no reason -^-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

KISS KISS FALL IN LOOOVEEEEE

yes anime op morning <3


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

What, is it 4am?

I can handle another kickstart


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

NOOOO WANNA SELL YOUR SOUL

lol that song is way too catchy lmao ;


----------



## Peter (Mar 9, 2016)

I hardly ever used to drink soda but I'm drinking a lot lately...


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

i finished american hustle life what do i do with my life now

ugu i'll probably watch rookie king later today i guess..


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

why do i love running man so much. kwangsoo pls adopt me.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

goose sausage


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

so good song ahah

also i want friday meow **** thursdays


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

dirty clothes


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

someone make me foooooood


----------



## mogyay (Mar 9, 2016)

i'm so happy right now about something but i can't really celebrate it cause i didn't tell anyone the problem but it's all resolved now and i'm so happy yes!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2016)

Its sunny but it raining at the same time .-.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

if there was a way to delete my old threads i'll be eternally grateful :')


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2016)

all righty it's been like 9 hours can i get some relief from this headache


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

i need to finish lolita aaaahhh


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2016)

--


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

sometimes I wonder if I should go back to my old username and av/sig...


----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)

all 3 of my classes cancelled today thank you based bob


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Un cari?o como el m?o nunca nadie te dar?,
aunque lo busques en China
o en Par?s, Jap?n o tal vez en Gstaad.
Muy cerca de ti.



aaaah ~


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

yeesh 25 threads with new posts. Just cuz I wasn't on yesterday


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2016)

--


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

Going to the psychiatrist later~
Cinder talk to meeeeeeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im seeing my therapist tomorrow yyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thats Neato. also ignoring these boys atm lmao i should just block them shouldnt i



yes u shud.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes u shud.



im kinda stupid so i didnt lmaoooo now some of them are Rly Nasty and waiting for **** i dont wanna give them oops well ThATS LIFE I Guess .......


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im kinda stupid so i didnt lmaoooo now some of them are Rly Nasty and waiting for **** i dont wanna give them oops well ThATS LIFE I Guess .......



choices i guess 

also mom.. cala-te >>


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2016)

that 50 yr old was really disgustin gthough


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

CInder pls talk to meeee


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> that 50 yr old was really disgustin gthough



excuse me but who are you rly chatting with lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

sneeze


----------



## milkyi (Mar 10, 2016)

i was fooling around with my friend  and i was pushing him around. so he moves out of the way and guess who was behind him?? jr. so i fell into jr, he caught me but i accidentally hit him in the balls. so once he caught me he screamed and then let go of me. he then started screaming in pain and im just sitting on the floor laughing my ass off.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> i was fooling around with my friend  and i was pushing him around. so he moves out of the way and guess who was behind him?? jr. so i fell into jr, he caught me but i accidentally hit him in the balls. so once he caught me he screamed and then let go of me. he then started screaming in pain and im just sitting on the floor laughing my ass off.



omfg rip


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

i keep hearing my fracking name but when i go downstairs my mom says she didn't say my name frick


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaER_tG_XUc

awsome.. i ****ing love this **** bruh


----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2016)

it's actually sunny where I live what is this


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 11, 2016)

it smells like onions here and i am in math class wtf ??? my eyes are actually getting wet because it smells so much like onions.....



Moko said:


> excuse me but who are you rly chatting with lmao



a lot of gross people. lmao.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

i just watched run japanese version and the music video is so pretty


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm so excited for around after 4


----------



## meowduck (Mar 11, 2016)

Hungry!!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm always getting shot by Nightmares signature.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

I want ice cream.


----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)

have you ever seen a character so precious and adorable that you just ... lay down and scream...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

RUZA said:


> have you ever seen a character so precious and adorable that you just ... lay down and scream...



yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

RUZA said:


> have you ever seen a character so precious and adorable that you just ... lay down and scream...



yes


also damn man you're kinda cute aaah why


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a choir concert today and I'm sleepy.


- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sell me your pink flowers and I'll love you foreverr


----------



## teto (Mar 11, 2016)

Been listening to the Evelyn Evelyn album lately mmm so good


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

deez nuts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> deez nuts



dem ballz


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

Dad y u no take me to get haircut today


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2016)

I need a male oc tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

evvie you btch


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## visibleghost (Mar 12, 2016)

frans won mello he's a cutie !!!!!!

also unrelated but Wow Honestly Go **** Yourself And Please Die ?? thank u


----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 12, 2016)

i'm really shocked that i've only made 767 posts on this site it feels like i've posted wayyy more than that


----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)

i wanna play some ratchet and clank games but i feel way too lazy lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 12, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> i'm really shocked that i've only made 767 posts on this site it feels like i've posted wayyy more than that



im surprised i only have 5087 posts


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 12, 2016)

Why is rootbeer candy so good


----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)

i'm still hungry ughhhh


----------



## dawsoncreek (Mar 12, 2016)

if I saw a ghost, I would get scared


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

Artificial brains exist?
Omg what if we all turn into robots in the future


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 13, 2016)

I still love you even if you don't love me anymore...


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

I ate c:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 13, 2016)

i don't even want to talk anymore.
because every time i do it just makes somebody mad lol
i need to learn to be quieter


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

O:


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 13, 2016)

good coping skills i have: like ??? 1??
bad coping skills i have: like 40 lmao ...... o kie


----------



## milkyi (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm hungry but I don't want to get out of bed and my leg itches.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

HUNGRY DX


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm hungry and I don't know where my mum is ;u;


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 13, 2016)

i feel really bad for her. she shouldnt have to go through that honestly why

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can connect 2 tove los songs on a Deep level especially moments im gonna leave now because this is lame but Ywah
also im so tired rn i probably shouldnt write stuff because i t wont make any sense later ??  i rthink. it's 7 pm if i  go to bed now i will get 12 hours of sleep but i wont go to bed yet i'll stay up until at least 9 pm okie i am so tired thoo


----------



## riummi (Mar 13, 2016)

stop throwing shade just cuz they dont have you size


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 13, 2016)

I have no idea who I want as my last dreamie and I really just want to obtain all my other ones ;u;


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 13, 2016)

☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃ ☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃ ☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*☃*


----------



## Peter (Mar 13, 2016)

I had a bath for the first time in forever (I only ever take showers) and I don't know how people enjoy them at all, they just make me feel so tired + dizzy and I don't feel clean...


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 13, 2016)

I need to start watching The 100 again..I need start watching OUAT again. 
Why did I stop?!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

Can 2nd semester just be over already so I can get out of here and go to college


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

hahah tfw when that dog actually listens when you call him 'sergio tarantino' LOL


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a class at 3pm but I think I'm just going to stay home and make notes on things...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

this chicken is yuck as hell but i'd rather not have oatmeal or waste quiche on something


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 14, 2016)

i feel like Death :')


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

no regrets wasting $60 on books


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Bleeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

Ow my neck
oml RIP most of my hair


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

my upper lip still hurts wtf man how sharp teeth do u have???


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

I wanted shorter hair


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

"pls click"


uhh why did i ripple sleep


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> "pls click"
> 
> 
> uhh why did i ripple sleep



its nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> its nice



LOL no it is not


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dippin' rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2016)

return the slab


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2016)

I had one of those dreams where you wake up and feel a certain way about a person in the dream. I really hate that because you know how this person acted in your dream isn't anything like they are in real life but the dream feels so real you can't help but believe it. 

I'm really glad it wasn't one of my friends or something cause that would have been awkward. But I really hate having those kinds of dreams.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 15, 2016)

My bestfriend and I ate out earlier and I'm happy to know that she's staying home the whole day.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I had one of those dreams where you wake up and feel a certain way about a person in the dream. I really hate that because you know how this person acted in your dream isn't anything like they are in real life but the dream feels so real you can't help but believe it.
> 
> I'm really glad it wasn't one of my friends or something cause that would have been awkward. But I really hate having those kinds of dreams.


Those are the worst. I hate it the most when I dream that someone did something that makes me really happy, and then I have to wake up and realize that they would never do that 

Also I feel like I have so much to be stressed out about that I've exceeded being stressed and now I'm just oddly calm about the mess I've gotten myself into


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm kinda hungry. Wonder if I have any granola bars.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm ecstatic to know and looking forward to have movie date with someone special soon


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 15, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> This dream, dream is a killer
> Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar
> 
> I'm peeling the skin off my face
> ...



THIS describes me at school everyday ;-; i have to go to this stupid class called Social Skills and it is HUMILIATING! we learn **** you would learn in Kindergarten!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

merda merda merda merda merda


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2016)

@ people ik irl stop calling me crazy or weird or whatevr for showing signs of mental illness like y u gotta do that lmao go die

alsO Ooooo i got conspiracies on my minddd


----------



## Peter (Mar 15, 2016)

idk how but i always end up watching completely random videos on youtube
rn i have "12 beauty struggles black women know too well" open in a tab like _how_???


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

haha wow.. just wow


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

lol i haven't been on for 2 days


----------



## Loriii (Mar 15, 2016)

She and I will be left alone in my family's house living together for a month and that officially starts tonight. It'll be the longest time that we're going to spend time only with the two of us so I'm really excited. I'm sure it would be a lot of fun and memorable


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

this beat tho


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2016)

My hand gets tired easily when I write now?? I used to be able to write a 5 paragraph essay without my hand hurting and now it starts hurting when I finish my second one. Like tf??


----------



## Llust (Mar 15, 2016)

i find it pretty odd for my english teacher to want me to switch to ap english in the middle of the year - i didnt even know this was allowed, but okay


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

two more days of work and I have a day off, i'm so ready O-O


----------



## Saylor (Mar 16, 2016)

The power in my house went off right as my friend and I were in the middle of a scary movie and I'm secretly terrified. I called my dog over to comfort us but he's currently hiding in the corner of my room so I guess it's all on us now


----------



## Mariah (Mar 16, 2016)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/lbg/5493015099.html
Oh my god.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/dmg/5492928758.html
Good job opportunity.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Gotta love when people actually think you're from Portugal x))


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 16, 2016)

Mariah said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/lbg/5493015099.html
> Oh my god.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wtf Craigslist people are nuts. That first one though, I'd steal a cat to be paid in food. Sign me up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll keep the cat bruh xD As long as I can name it S?rgio.


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

WTF it's already 9:25


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 16, 2016)

i stayed up til 3 last night

mods stop taking my bells!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> i stayed up til 3 last night
> 
> mods stop taking my bells!



go to sleep then lol


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 17, 2016)

God damn it why do I get myself up so early if Im going to just play around on my phone anyway?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

My nostrils ..rip


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2016)

im the most Dead person on this earth i had national tests, took meds w/o water and accidentally chewed one one pill which tasted horrible (i tried swallowing it with a grape while taking the tst and it didnt go very well) and the medication makes me suuuper tired like i'm pretty sure it's supposed to also help people with sleeping problems ? but it just makes me into an actual zombie nad im so tire.d.... and school ends in like 10 minutes when i get home im gonna sleep im so tireddddd...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2016)

Bluueerrerrrgg


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

Meowwwquak!


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

oh my god my crush said he liked me. i am literally so happy rn and dying inside for reals 

wwhhhhwhwhwhh


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

i can't believe i share a birthday with this cutie:



Spoiler: cute!












he's kim himchan from b.a.p!!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 17, 2016)

He liked guns and roses,

guns and roses.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2016)

Spoiler: random thoughts that turned out longer than expected



I really wanna try this new workout thing but I don't know if I want to start it now when I'll possibly be moving in May and working 8-5 over the summer for an internship and then I'll be moving back here for my new job at the university so I might not have time for this crazy new workout thing that's gonna cost me about $70 and then I'll have to stop because my schedule will get so hectic and ahhhhh if I just new if I got accepted into the internship maybe I could make an actual choice because without the internship I'll have all the time in the world for this workout routine but if I get accepted I won't have any time and not having time to workout won't be good because I need to be active with this medicine I'm taking and I just remembered I need to call my doctor because I'm not sure this medicine is really right for me and if this medicine changes I'll probably have to go through the whole side effect stages all over again and I'm not sure I want to deal with that when I've been taking really important exams but I can't keep sleeping all day and having no energy. Wow this got really long I'm gonna put it in a spoiler lol


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 17, 2016)

Over time, the economic and cultural prosperity began to gradually slow d-
Knock knock.  It’s the United States.  With huge boats, with guns.  Gunboats.

*“Open the country.  Stop having it be closed,” said the United States.*


----------



## Lumira (Mar 18, 2016)

i really should be finishing my homework right now


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)

getting my hair touched up tomorrow~ what a wonderful way to treat myself after a 8 day stretch at work -w-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> getting my hair touched up tomorrow~ what a wonderful way to treat myself after a 8 day stretch at work -w-



I should trim my ends baha.. hope you have a good time though  x))

also ugh so tired ffff


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 18, 2016)

my hands are really cold why is the heat turned off at school it's still only like 5 degrees out ???  like PLEAse let the school at least be normal temperature??



Spoiler:  hhrghh



vill hugga dem med ett giant ass sv?rd men det ?r ganska olagligt, blir ganska ?ckligt f?r mig och jag har inga sv?rd dessutom ?r det ganska l?ngsint att fortfarande bry mig haha. men skulle bli glad p? riktigt om de typ blev fett f?rst?rda f?r om de f?rst?r mig vill jag f?rst?ra dem tbks :^)


----------



## Heyden (Mar 18, 2016)

SUSHI SEAWEED IS TOO CRUNCHy


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 18, 2016)

im like pretty sure im gonna die


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im like pretty sure im gonna die



same also i'm really tempted to text my friend obscene stuff in Portuguese but she'll wonder lmao :|


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 18, 2016)

I think I might get white hair form all this stress...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 18, 2016)

im listening to kents new song for the first time and i mean ?? i dont care THAT much that theyre breaking up because i dont listen to them a lot and tbh their newer albums werent that good anyways bUT it's still sad now to think about it ): 12 year old me would have been heartbroken if he had heard these news lmaoo


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

I finally have pringles!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

mm mbeer is the best ;D;D


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

You want da scoopski?
You got potatoes


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

sometimes i wonder if he will ask me out omg i would cry of joy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2016)

Sometimes I think about finding a new forum site, but it's always hard switching and adjusting to it.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 18, 2016)

mmm, I can't wait to eat this ice cream.


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

i should draw... gah.


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

*** it's going to rain hard over here ughh


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 18, 2016)

I rly rly like this boy
I don't even know when it got to this extent. 
Gahh what am I turning into ;u;


----------



## milkyi (Mar 18, 2016)

why the *** am i on omegle and 4chan


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Hahahah cx haha.. Ha


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 18, 2016)

BLUE BERRY HUSBAND BLUE BERRY HUSBAND BLUE BERRY HUSBAND


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

haileyphi said:


> I rly rly like this boy
> I don't even know when it got to this extent.
> Gahh what am I turning into ;u;



oh my god this is me with my crush lol. i started liking him in october & i still like him omg. it's gotten this far ;-;

and 16,666 posts c:<


----------



## Mariah (Mar 19, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/aEd1dOU.webm


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

I wonder when I'll get a haircut


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm never putting so much effort into an online friendship again. Literally 3 and 2 years worth of friendships down the drain after ONE argument. I hope M burns. He had NO say and should NOT have gotten involved in that argument just like A always does. I'm so done.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

i kinda want to be a member on aqw again but.. idek if i will have all the time to play it lel :c


----------



## Peter (Mar 19, 2016)

I accidentally crushed my microSD card adapter but it somehow still works despite being nearly folded in half and then straightened out again!
//cheers from distance


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

go moko i just sold things on fr i shouldn't had grah


----------



## milkyi (Mar 19, 2016)

super weenie hut juniors


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

i want more booze cause this white wine tasted crap


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2016)

why is Diancie so ugly


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 20, 2016)

NFDHNI
OMGGG what is wrong with you?? oh yeah I'm sure you felt the same way and didn't want to be friends with me although I've been nothing but LOYAL to you. so I guess this means it's over between us completely. good to know!


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2016)

[banging pots and pans] my niece is 6 today !
nd her present isnt here yet thankfully her party is postponed lolol


----------



## Squidward (Mar 20, 2016)

What am I going to do with my life


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

when you find cool people at random YES


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2016)

I hope people on here know that when I make a lot of typos and stuff, or don't fully make coherent sentences it's because I am literally up in the middle of the night, at work, and often times very sleep deprived because of my 10 hours shifts.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I hope people on here know that when I make a lot of typos and stuff, or don't fully make coherent sentences it's because I am literally up in the middle of the night, at work, and often times very sleep deprived because of my 10 hours shifts.



ehh.  srsly, i never notice any typos or anything in your posts.  I mean, you ARE crazy, for sure.  but your posts are clear and cogent!  

jk! jk!!


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 20, 2016)

Ugh I love the shamrock collectible so much
why is it so expensive wtp


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

im rly bad at understanding tone and emotions especially online so i usually just assume tht everyones angry or annoyed maybe thats not a great thing
also im listening to halsey atm and i am so ashamed i dont even like her music im just too lazy to find somethg and ALSO I got blood on my mouse im gonna die ok brb


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

-kicks hhd-  bleeeeeeeeeh can i finish this soon pls

also i wanna get pokemon yellow in spanish.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

oh look at my bells. im back to having only 3 digits.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2016)

Pietro is getting an amiibo card<33


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

Zane said:


> Pietro is getting an amiibo card<33



yes !!  my birthday twin


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2016)

aixoo said:


> yes !!  my birthday twin



lucky, my bday twin is Beardo :b


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

i needa get a life smh


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

I just spent an hour looking through a user's tumblr. I feel super creepy-stalker-like now.


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

What was in the poison nugget? :/


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

what if grapes are just tiny plums that don't make you poop as much?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

i love my new sig


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

i wanna get legend on aqw again but le quiche bruh


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2016)

it was a short night at work, now i'm up in the dead of morning with nothing to do


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

What is wrong with this movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

SUNNY AFTERNOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

PURPLE HAZE, ALL IN MY EYES


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 21, 2016)

y do so many singers in punk bands pretty much suck i mean no offense But Really


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

when you think aboot it, grapes really are just tiny plums ;}}}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> when you think aboot it, grapes really are just tiny plums ;}}}



i don't like either of them so. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> y do so many singers in punk bands pretty much suck i mean no offense But Really



lol go listen to alaska y los pegamoides, they are great.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

@moko don't be the grape that never got to be a grape ;}}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> @moko don't be the grape that never got to be a grape ;}}



??? what

never heard that before


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

referring to the grape in the bunch that is so small that its not even a grape XDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

lol im bigger than that


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol im bigger than that



y'know usually when that happens that tiny "grape" grows up to be a lemon or a lime depending on how you talk to it ;}}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> y'know usually when that happens that tiny "grape" grows up to be a lemon ;}}



hahah i see i see

also lol my dad is so hilarious right now


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> hahah i see i see
> 
> also lol my dad is so hilarious right now



but remember even when it grows up to be a lemon you gotta keep telling him that he is in fact a lemon or it could start to take a serious toll on his self esteem!


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2016)

scooty puff jr


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but remember even when it grows up to be a lemon you gotta keep telling him that he is in fact a lemon or it could start to take a serious toll on his self esteem!



hahah that one is lower than the ground already on him


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> referring to the grape in the bunch that is so small that its not even a grape XDD



Those are my fave grapes of the bunch. Lil bebe grapes!

Also I am really tempted to get a nice big cage for Bowie now but then I'll like spend all my money decorating it X.X

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> scooty puff jr



"REMEMBER SCOOTY PUFF JR SUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKS"

"In a thousand years I'll get right on it!"


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> hahah that one is lower than the ground already on him



but trust me if you keep telling him that he's a lemon eventually he will turn into a juicy orange, and if you take that orange to school you WILL graduate early, guarunteed! and if you take it to work you Will get promoted to executive manager, and you'll be makin' that good 70$ an hour! trust me i know all this because i used to be an orange!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but trust me if you keep telling him that he's a lemon eventually he will turn into a juicy orange, and if you take that orange to school you WILL graduate early, guarunteed! and if you take it to work you Will get promoted to executive manager, and you'll be makin' that good 70$ an hour! trust me i know all this because i used to be an orange!



thanks for the advice i will next time lmao!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> thanks for the advice i will next time lmao!



i've already sent you a lemon in the mail, go open your door and it will be there waiting for you, raise as if it was your own son, and teach it how to throw a ball, he'll need it later on in life!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i've already sent you a lemon in the mail, go open your door and it will be there waiting for you, raise as if it was your own son, and teach it how to throw a ball, he'll need it later on in life!



thanks i'll go look for it!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> thanks i'll go look for it!



lol XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol XDDD



<3 hahaha yes


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> <3 hahaha yes



;}}}


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> "REMEMBER SCOOTY PUFF JR SUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKS"
> 
> "In a thousand years I'll get right on it!"



then he gets that ballin Scooty Puff Sr 8)))


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

hahha please kill me .. just lololol.

also potatoes turned out alright


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

Zane said:


> then he gets that ballin Scooty Puff Sr 8)))



aww yeah





If you need anyone to recognize a random futurama quote i'm your girl!

Hell hath no fury like the vast robot armies of a woman scorned.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

haha haven't seen futurama in ages


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> haha haven't seen futurama in ages



i have it on netflix so I've watching it all the way through like a ton of times now, it's what i put on for background noise when im chilling in the room. but like I could probs quote the whole thing now.



Spoiler: First Episode



"Space, it seems to go on and on forever, until you get to the end and the gorilla starts throwing barrels at you...
And THAT'S how you play the game!"

"you stink, loser!"

"Hey, Fry, pizza going out, COME ON!"

"Michelle baby, where you going?"

"it's not working out Fry, i put your stuff out on the sidewalk!"

"I hate my life, I hate my life, I hate my life"

"Happy New Year!"

" Hello? Pizza delivery for a, Icy Wiener? Aw, crud! I always thought at this point in my life I'd be the one making the crank calls! Here's to another lousy millennium..."


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Why is Butters the cat licking me?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

why am I still awake?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Butts <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i have it on netflix so I've watching it all the way through like a ton of times now, it's what i put on for background noise when im chilling in the room. but like I could probs quote the whole thing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahaha noice XD

also rip my toes


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2016)

I can only draw faces exactly how I want to on envelopes and scrap paper ://///


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

i wanna level this derg on FR but .... nope


----------



## tokkio (Mar 23, 2016)

I JUST WANT SHEP ASAP SO I CAN FINISH MY GAHDAMN TOWN OHMYFOCHDB


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

i'm so tired, but it's already 8am, and i don't think i should lay back down and sleep again since i woke up at 5...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

constantly searching, still cant find..ever elusive peace of mind, sometimes, it's near, but slips away and i'm faced with another dayyy.


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

man it makes me mad how much i really like halsey.


----------



## Peter (Mar 23, 2016)

gen 2 pokemon music will always be the best


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

i need to wash the dishes but they are fiddeling with the water tank stuff so i cant boo


----------



## Peter (Mar 23, 2016)

this raspberry lemonade is too good i never want it to end


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 23, 2016)

apparently my fav chewing gums (which are the ones i chew multiple times a day and i never chew anything else) aren't being sold anymore and it seems dumb i know but it is just ruining my day so much. all th e other gums i've tried are weird, too small, have a weird flavour or a re gross and now im really sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> apparently my fav chewing gums (which are the ones i chew multiple times a day and i never chew anything else) aren't being sold anymore and it seems dumb i know but it is just ruining my day so much. all th e other gums i've tried are weird, too small, have a weird flavour or a re gross and now im really sad.



which ones? o:


----------



## Dim (Mar 23, 2016)

Why do I even bother?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

So I just took another 4 hour nap today. yikes haha.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2016)

"Jazzyllama alpaca Co. is looking for models of both guys and girls with great looks. "
Sounds legit.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

Nox said:


> Why do I even bother?



I ask myself that all the time.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 24, 2016)

Selling at SLC comic con tomorrow. I swear I just got back from Tuscon yesterday.
OH WAIT I DID. UGHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Mariah said:


> "Jazzyllama alpaca Co. is looking for models of both guys and girls with great looks. "
> Sounds legit.



show me lol.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Mariah said:


> "Jazzyllama alpaca Co. is looking for models of both guys and girls with great looks. "
> Sounds legit.



mm, mm, mm, doesnt sound sketchy at all!! XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> mm, mm, mm, doesnt sound sketchy at all!! XDDD



nope ttly lgt!!11shift

also i had breakfast before 11 am this is a new record


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> nope ttly lgt!!11shift
> 
> also i had breakfast before 11 am this is a new record



lol XDDD i usually have breakfast at 3 to 5am but its mostly just a late night snack ;}}}}}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

i see i see XD

also i need to pee.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

XDD good to know, good to know!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> XDD good to know, good to know!!!



actually i pooped as well now my ass hurts


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> actually i pooped as well now my ass hurts



thats how you know you did a good job XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> thats how you know you did a good job XDDD



yep dark roast does it haha!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> yep dark roast does it haha!



yup XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> yup XDDD



yep dank coffee always

also i should totally eat some chili stew to make it better


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> yep dank coffee always
> 
> also i should totally eat some chili stew to make it better



mm, chili stew, adding a nice spice when you take a **** XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> mm, chili stew, adding a nice spice when you take a **** XDDD



yeah indeed xDDD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah indeed xDDD



a warm/spicy butthole is indeed useful in these cold winter months XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> a warm/spicy butthole is indeed useful in these cold winter months XDDDD



yeah you can have better stuff there than hot poop tho


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Laundry takes way too long, and I'm wasting time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> Laundry takes way too long, and I'm wasting time.



idfk if i can do it cause they keep working on sht here aaah


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

i have cash but no tbt..fml


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> idfk if i can do it cause they keep working on sht here aaah




That's crappy. I've been putting laundry off for like a week now. LOL I've just been wearing dirty clothes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> That's crappy. I've been putting laundry off for like a week now. LOL I've just been wearing dirty clothes.



yeah they are doing water sht renovations and stuff and i think they are in our building now so you can't use the laundry things or use water during daytime lol


----------



## ellarella (Mar 24, 2016)

i, too, managed to do laundry today, and even had four red shirts in my batch that managed not to discolor all my other clothes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i, too, managed to do laundry today, and even had four red shirts in my batch that managed not to discolor all my other clothes



congrats m8

also man i need some 420 booze mom get home o:


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

lmao!

"420 booze" is that slang?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

yes kind of.. don't ask


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 24, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

what if that guy was lying about him not liking me

he had a smile on his face so.. ??


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Stupid self-conscious brain. You are so good enough. LOL.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

rip wallet but hell i deserve to treat ma'self


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

IM BACK BBY
mods stop taking my bells


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> IM BACK BBY
> mods stop taking my bells



Inb4 u get banned again


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Inb4 u get banned again



First two bans were intentional
Recent two weren't

Oh and wb to TBT ajau teh sexe indoan


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Mer mer mer don't wanna be at work.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Food


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> Mer mer mer don't wanna be at work.



merda merda merda easter holiday sucks :C


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

irwq


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> irwq



welcome back m9

also shizz man this beer was dank


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 24, 2016)

--


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> welcome back m9
> 
> also shizz man this beer was dank



ty fam


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> ty fam



de nada 

also mooooooooo im a cow


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

The stupidity is unfathomable.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

imma go play survival evolved


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

cala-te... idiota...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

//insert undertale music here


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Gosh I hate malls.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Load pls


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 24, 2016)

going to ulta tonight to pick up some things, im so tired though... maybe I should just go to bed. -0-


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

fonts
more fonts


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

letter sizes stop with the letter sizes, how do you expect ppl to read your comment when its the size of half a molecule!! that **** got me f**** up!!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> letter sizes stop with the letter sizes, how do you expect ppl to read your comment when its the size of half a molecule!! that **** got me f**** up!!



you say something?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> you say something?



lol XDDD, tbh idk why so many ppl use tiny letters, its not even cute lol


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol XDDD, tbh idk why so many ppl use tiny letters, its not even cute lol



Maybe you just need glasses, homie.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> Maybe you just need glasses, homie.



No, tiny letters are just... ugh


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> No, tiny letters are just... ugh



exactly! XDD


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

mnn. i feel like i need to find somewhere i can make friends in, where people who share the same interests as me can talk to me and i won't feel like a total loser. thing is, _where._


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

RUZA said:


> mnn. i feel like i need to find somewhere i can make friends in, where people who share the same interests as me can talk to me and i won't feel like a total loser. thing is, _where._



gamefaqs, its my second family


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> gamefaqs, its my second family



gamefaqs never interested me a lot beyond being a source for cheat codes and secrets...
i'm into furry stuff, music, and video games, so i'm not sure if there's a safe-for-work forum dedicated to the former. it'd be cool, but... i dunno, i doubt i'd be able to find something like that any time soon.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2016)

bombs are falling on monday morning


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

RUZA said:


> gamefaqs never interested me a lot beyond being a source for cheat codes and secrets...
> i'm into furry stuff, music, and video games, so i'm not sure if there's a safe-for-work forum dedicated to the former. it'd be cool, but... i dunno, i doubt i'd be able to find something like that any time soon.



try increasing that text size, buddy it took me 15mins to make out what that said, its too dam small ;}


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> try increasing that text size, buddy it took me 15mins to make out what that said, its too dam small ;}



oh, apologies! i just said gamefaqs never interested me much. i'm into furry stuff, video games, and music, but esp the former. i'm just a lil stuck in finding a place that talks / revolves around one of my interests. O:

@ cherrii, is it okay if i can ask you what you mean by that ?? what's going on?


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

should i or should i not.. heheh


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Why did I wait so long


----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2016)

These roses are lovely, maybe that's because they're from you.~


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

what am i doing with my life


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't want to speak to you ever again, how dare you message me a week after your 'exile' me from the group??


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

i did it!! i got a cool new username now


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

AC related but OMG OMG it only took me one try to get kyle's house in the spot i want! it's my first time plot resetting too.... god is good!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 24, 2016)

lmao i wonder how long i've been off this website for. i'm prob gonna leave again after spring break anyway whatever


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> lmao i wonder how long i've been off this website for. i'm prob gonna leave again after spring break anyway whatever



ey wb I think I remember you


----------



## Heyden (Mar 24, 2016)

why am i getting best buy ads, i thought ads are based on location


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2016)

Went through 5 of my 11 boxes of clips today.
Sure hope i get my clips early tomorrow or I'm screewwweeeddd.
In other news, Salt Lake Comic Con FanX is treating me well.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 25, 2016)

I NEED TO STUDY MATH BUT I DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Loriii (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll let you experience how it feels to deal with her without me getting involved.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

Aerelin?
Aerospace
Idk


----------



## duckvely (Mar 25, 2016)

they dont do daylight saving time what a fail


----------



## xiaoxiao (Mar 25, 2016)

我喜欢红茶。。。


----------



## duckvely (Mar 25, 2016)

okay now

happy birthday cutie ♥.♥


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

omg it's minseok's birthday isn't it T^T

anyways i don't think this adopt will sell rip


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

Daaaamn Alexis you lucky


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 25, 2016)

--


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 25, 2016)

This crap isn't working.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

RIP 5k tbt


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Dang o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

pls kill me we're gonna be 16 people tomorrow whyyyyyyy


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

Your welcome guys


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Hop off ma thread D;


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

i hate shells now


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

mom can you pls finish whatever ure doing im hungry


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

//punches dummy


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> mom can you pls finish whatever ure doing im hungry



lol i thought you were old enough to live alone XDDD


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 25, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

i want a pool in our backyard ):


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol i thought you were old enough to live alone XDDD



i wish.. someone fork over a paid apartment


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

That was fun


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

SPODER MAN


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

How to ace an essay: Just put "Legs"


----------



## duckvely (Mar 25, 2016)

17% battery left :'(


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> i wish.. someone fork over a paid apartment



XDDD HOW OLD R U


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2016)

how is it nearly midnight i swear it was 8pm like 3 minutes ago


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

how does my brother eat so much pizza but i can barely take down a slice without my stomach hurting


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 25, 2016)

that moment when you take a break from reading a series and accidentally put it on hold for almost 2 years ovo;;


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 25, 2016)

apple rugelach


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

i wonder if im allowed to swear here...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> XDDD HOW OLD R U



24? lol you don't want to know how hard is it to get your own here though


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> 24? lol you don't want to know how hard is it to get your own here though



lol, good thing im a grapefru- uhh.. i mean a human!! i am definitely a human!! nothing too see here!!! *dammit!!*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

GRAPEFRUIT REVEALED AHHAHAAHA


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> GRAPEFRUIT REVEALED AHHAHAAHA



NO, NO, NO i was just thinking of grapefruits and i ended up saying it!!, that happens to everyone right?!! *sweats profusely*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> NO, NO, NO i was just thinking of grapefruits and i ended up saying it!!, that happens to everyone right?!! *sweats profusely*



nope not at all.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> nope not at all.



dang it!! um, well i was just testing you!, what i meant to say was.....ummm.......uhh.....oh look a bird!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> dang it!! um, well i was just testing you!, what i meant to say was.....ummm.......uhh.....oh look a bird!!!



don't pull that one just admit ur a grapefruit


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2016)

so many alts how can i trust new members anymore


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Zane said:


> so many alts how can i trust new members anymore



no need to worry, child, 90% of all new members are actually grapefruit spies and im working on exposing all of them, so sleep tight and remember that this grapefruit epidemic is being slowly but surely eradicated!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 26, 2016)

hrng, are the n00bs banned?  my black/brown eyesight seems off atm...


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2016)

I ended up not going to dinner and I feel bad but it's just not enjoyable at all when the house is full of people I don't know and don't wanna know and there's nowhere to sit and they all crowd around in the kitchen when it's time to eat and ughhh


----------



## Loriii (Mar 26, 2016)

Now you know it, I'm pretty sure you're not good enough to handle her so it'd be best if you stay away.


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

i saw a spider on a stair now im paranoid


----------



## duckvely (Mar 26, 2016)

please don't spread a rumor like that ty


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2016)

why do i have a referral


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 27, 2016)

I gave Zipper T. Bunny a tasty cake, I hope he (she?) doesn't hide or discard it or else I'd feel v disheartened


----------



## meowduck (Mar 27, 2016)

Ouuuuuuch


----------



## duckvely (Mar 27, 2016)

this gif is so funny


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 27, 2016)

to get another 6 egg easter egg or 2 of the normal easter eggs hm....


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 27, 2016)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOO. YYEHA H HECK TO THE UHH HUH GOT EGG STUFFYF NOSE ALMOST 12 AM WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIIVE


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2016)

i tried to have a short nap but i slept so long it's already time for work work work work work work QQ
and I'm gonna finish the hunt with 1 useless egg currency. lol unless i have an epiphany on the last two 'puzzle' clues I didn't solve.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

This mineral water doesn't taste nice with Ice


----------



## Loriii (Mar 28, 2016)

Dream on. You're not going to be able to get her lol


----------



## riummi (Mar 28, 2016)

i am going to die tmrw 
rip me
spring break seeemed so short


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2016)

I've lost 738 TBT from infractions.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 28, 2016)

NANI MO IWANAKUTE III WKAATTTTTTTERU DAIJOUBUUUUUUUU SONNA FUU NI MATTETEKURERU DAREKAGA IRU KARA KITTTTTTTTTTO


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 28, 2016)

yayyy my easter lineup is complete


----------



## milkyi (Mar 28, 2016)

im tired


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2016)

--


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2016)

what should i spend my tbt on hhhhhhgh


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

I'M GOING TO THE EYE DOCTOR AND I COULD ALEADY TELL I'LL NEED GLASSES

UUUUUGHHHHH


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

idk how im going to deal with it tomorrow


----------



## meowduck (Mar 28, 2016)

I woke up too late !! D:


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 28, 2016)

To wake him or not to wake him...


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 28, 2016)

it's so awkward when people are so clearly trying to jack ur swag


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2016)

Just lost chance to get Illusory Ring of the Exalted because of muscle memory (╬⓪益⓪)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 28, 2016)

ASDFGHJKL;'

DING DONH DSNF DIGND OG


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

every time i turn around my dog steals a pillow from the couch and flings it around the room​


----------



## duckvely (Mar 28, 2016)

how does this squirrel do it it's impossible


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 28, 2016)

BUT WE JUST LIKE TO PARTY AND PARTY TONIGHT OWEiyo OWEEEII YOOO

OWEEIEI YO OQWWEEEI YOO


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 29, 2016)

rainbow


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 29, 2016)

So tired, but I don't wanna go to bed.. meh!


----------



## SavyRabbit (Mar 29, 2016)

I dont like to wake up early. Like we should be in bed but are binge watching game of thrones.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

quietly-stuttered said:


> So tired, but I don't wanna go to bed.. meh!



ikr, i survived this egghunt, i want a beer first


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 29, 2016)

me when spring break starts/ me on fridays


----------



## Zane (Mar 29, 2016)

ppl on here greedy as **** lately


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> ppl on here greedy as **** lately



it's amazing how it gets worse every time there's an event


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

holy hell stupid period end already.

also.. hm i should make lunch and take my 3ds for a walk i think


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 29, 2016)

Everyone commented on my hair saying it was nice......................... except my crush (who didn't say anything at all /sob)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> holy hell stupid period end already.
> 
> also.. hm i should make lunch and take my 3ds for a walk i think



MINE JUST STARTED IT'S TERRIBLE :C

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh I hate question #24, I looked through the whole Gift thread and I know I saw Thunder's comment but I didn't /see/ the egg ???? ugh I am terrible at looking for things sometimes ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2016)

Just think of the person who first discovered cheese. Now think of him trying to sell it to his friends: "So, I found this pail of months-old sour milk. It's a bit coagulated and spongy, but it tastes divine. I'm serious."


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 29, 2016)

It really stinks when you have to wear earplugs to do work because the drilling from the renovations on the unit next door is too much to handle.

I guess I better log off the forum so I can actually do said work.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Everyone commented on my hair saying it was nice......................... except my crush (who didn't say anything at all /sob)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeaah ugh like go away stupid rags already fml i need to get new pants but i don't want to try em on in store if im gonna bleed all over mango :[

same im glad i got my two eggs lol ://


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 29, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

abaddon spider go suck a duck now.

navegar navegarrrrr dang catchy song


----------



## meowduck (Mar 29, 2016)

Loooooooong class cx i wanna go home nyaaaa


----------



## Rasha (Mar 29, 2016)

is there such a thing as being too tired to sleep?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeaah ugh like go away stupid rags already fml i need to get new pants but i don't want to try em on in store if im gonna bleed all over mango :[
> 
> same im glad i got my two eggs lol ://



Omfg I was even wearing white pants this morning ugh so humiliating /// periods are the worst !!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 29, 2016)

ugh@ anyone who uses the term "daddy isses" even jokingly about csa victims pls Die btw :')


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Omfg I was even wearing white pants this morning ugh so humiliating /// periods are the worst !!



uggh i can imagine fml .. also yeah at least the cramps are gone now uggghh


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 29, 2016)

--


----------



## Peter (Mar 29, 2016)

cashmere cat


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)

do butterflies feel humans in their stomachs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Omfg I was even wearing white pants this morning ugh so humiliating /// periods are the worst !!



rest in pepperoni, white pants! XDD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2016)

I wish i was 13 again playing AC:CF and talking to my old friends on this forum. Not happy with the way my life is like right now :|


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

hitting the movies again tonight, last almodovar they are having and law of desire ... dang that nostalgia!

also tfw when you wake up before 10 am whyyyy


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2016)

i think im actually rly kind of happy rn ??


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

There's been a lot of times where when I post on a thread last it literally dies. Like am I death or something?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 30, 2016)

really wanna trade my pika for sakura, but like togepi and pikachu are both pokemons and that's pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> really wanna trade my pika for sakura, but like togepi and pikachu are both pokemons and that's pretty cool


good luck man


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

I hate it when people tell me to listen to music with one ear bud in. I just can't do that. It's like watching a good movie with an eye patch on.


----------



## Peter (Mar 30, 2016)

aaah can't stop smiling
i have the best friends and i'll never forget how great they are


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Nox said:


> I hate it when people tell me to listen to music with one ear bud in. I just can't do that. It's like watching a good movie with an eye patch on.


THIS some songs actually need both for certain sound reasons >>


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

jesus my head hurts....


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

*heavy metal* fear of the dark, FEAR OF THE DAAAAAARRRRKKKK!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> *heavy metal* fear of the dark, FEAR OF THE DAAAAAARRRRKKKK!!!



oh haha iron maiden huh? saw em live some years ago


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh haha iron maiden huh? saw em live some years ago



you go wherever you go today, you gooo todaaayy


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

ugh, im trying to find one of my favorite songs but it isnt showing up ANYWHERE, i guess it will always be a grooveshark exclusive, and since grooveshark was taken down..... (; - ;')


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ugh, im trying to find one of my favorite songs but it isnt showing up ANYWHERE, i guess it will always be a grooveshark exclusive, and since grooveshark was taken down..... (; - ;')



which one?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> which one?



i dont remember the name of the song but grooveshark says the artist name is "unwritten rules"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i dont remember the name of the song but grooveshark says the artist name is "unwritten rules"




hmmm sounds like some indie stuff unless whoever tagged it wrong


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> hmmm sounds like some indie stuff unless whoever tagged it wrong



maybe, i just wish grooveshark wasnt taken down ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 31, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> maybe, i just wish grooveshark wasnt taken down ;-;



ya that sht sucks when you cant find things ugh


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya that sht sucks when you cant find things ugh



i wish there was a list of all the indie artist or whatever genre "unwritten rules" is


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

yeah idek i just assumed since i didn't get any results from it unless it's another artist


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah idek i just assumed since i didn't get any results from it unless it's another artist



it might not even be them, grooveshark was known for fukin up like that ;-;


----------



## Dim (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> *heavy metal* fear of the dark, FEAR OF THE DAAAAAARRRRKKKK!!!



Heavy metal ftw :] I don't really listen to Iron Maiden though


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

i opened my window to find that it was raining, it was at that moment i felt a wonderful cool/rainy breeze, it felt so good!! ;U;
oh, Suppranno!!!(my pet apple tree sappling) do you feel it?!! its air!! fresh air!!!!
i gave suppranno a pat on its leaves, it's air, suppranno, do you like it?, i hope you do.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> it might not even be them, grooveshark was known for fukin up like that ;-;



ahhh entender :v kkkkkkkk.....

but yea i hate when sites or just people do that jfc just write it out correctly??


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 31, 2016)

--


----------



## Peter (Mar 31, 2016)

making homemade veggie burgerssss and they smell so good


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Pxter said:


> making homemade veggie burgerssss and they smell so good



ahhh gimme.

also i hope mom remembered to buy more filled doughnuts i want .


----------



## Peter (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> ahhh gimme.
> 
> also i hope mom remembered to buy more filled doughnuts i want .



i'll send you burgers and doughnuts, friend ` 3`)9


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Pxter said:


> i'll send you burgers and doughnuts, friend ` 3`)9



awww muito obrigada c:

also jesus i should not have had chili stew for dinner.. my tum ripple in pepperoni


----------



## Peter (Mar 31, 2016)

ooOoO this FFXV demo has got me so hyped for the real thing in September


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

sjclsjaslkcjnscb lskc. soooooo borrred!!!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

it stopped raining, suppranno. i'm sorry i couldn't make it last longer, forgive me!


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't feel the need to prepare myself for April Fools pranks since I hardly talk to anyone lol


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

im finally back from the hospital ugh

i got a knee brace o.e it's so awkward to walk with


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2016)

did anyone else see the winter skin for a split second though lmao


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 1, 2016)

Edit: Yep, April Fools Day


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I saw the autumn and winter skin. Is this part of April Fools Day? o_o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol april fools gg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 1, 2016)

Spoiler: The Best Thing In The World!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBFVo5IUDVQ


----------



## duckvely (Apr 1, 2016)

happy autumn everyone


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2016)

It's showing me the daytime skin even though it's 11pm here


if this is April Fool's then k den


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

cadbury mini eggs are soooooooo gooood


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2016)

holy **** noticed that bell tree HQ is now the Time Travel HQ


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 1, 2016)

oh my god this ulcer is fkin killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

oh, crepe!!!!! i forgot to water suppranno today!, i guess i'll do it in the morning


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

i wonder if they can pull it off


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> It's showing me the daytime skin even though it's 11pm here
> 
> 
> if this is April Fool's then k den



Lol it's giving me the autumn skin ahah


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 1, 2016)

--


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 1, 2016)

i just realized that eating a bento box on an empty stomach will just make you hungrier. now i have nothing to eat fml


----------



## Grace12 (Apr 1, 2016)

honestly sometimes April fools day is just confusing


----------



## duckvely (Apr 1, 2016)

there's a trip for the honor society this month and i turned in my permission slip already but i have no one to go with


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol just noticed instead of "log out" it says "reset" xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

guys look!!, am i cute now??!!!


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2016)

i have to stay up till 1am for a trade..

cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

guys, guys look im kawaii!!!i=every girl on here


----------



## Squidward (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok but will there ever be a song as good as Bohemian Rhapsody or


----------



## ellarella (Apr 1, 2016)

why am i always too tired or busy in weekends to do cool mid-20s-people stuff


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> guys, guys look im kawaii!!!i=every girl on here



not every girl?? literally no one types like that anymore


----------



## Cudon (Apr 1, 2016)

milkirue said:


> not every girl?? literally no one types like that anymore


Far from every girl, but some do type like that. Very few though


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

I gotta go to work soon


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

im boredddd


----------



## windloft (Apr 1, 2016)

i cannot believe how amazing coconut oil works on my legs .... i just shaved and it feels amazing ..


----------



## duckvely (Apr 1, 2016)

what happened to finishing my homework today taemeanLOL


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

suppranno looks happy today!


----------



## Snas (Apr 1, 2016)

you know what i hate...thats bepis


----------



## Irelia (Apr 2, 2016)

just realized that I haven't eaten anything all day


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2016)

at last i'm on night owl hours again


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

got blue morning glory seeds, cant wait to plant them!!!


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2016)

i'm so slow at replying to stuff asdfsjhfjhjsd


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2016)

too busy to eat and now i can't decide what to go eat, i guess I'll look for something in the vending machine =[


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

through all those complex years, i thought i was alooooooneee!!!!!


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

Just found out that today is Saturday. This whole time I thought Saturday was yesterday. XD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

while i was at walmart yesterday i saw the most BEAUTIFUL plant ive EVER seen, it had tubular leaves that were a whitish color with brown splotches, it looked like a bunch of mini snakes!!, i've been trying to find the name of this plant with absolutely no results, NONE!!! i think it was a succulent but im not sure!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 2, 2016)

if i play loz: oot, will i fall really behind on my homework? hmmmm


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)

Emma Watson plays Animal Crossing?


----------



## duckvely (Apr 2, 2016)

last night was so fun


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

omg i love this concert i wish i was there


----------



## duckvely (Apr 2, 2016)

wait what guide am i supposed to use for tiers now  i haven't cycled in a while oops


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

bogummy said:


> wait what guide am i supposed to use for tiers now  i haven't cycled in a while oops



i think you can use this one: click


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 2, 2016)

_I've ate a whole chocolate easter egg and I'm still hungry. Help._


----------



## Irelia (Apr 2, 2016)

It's been 2 years, and I still haven't been able to get over the same person.
...this is torture


----------



## duckvely (Apr 2, 2016)

taemeanlol is back on twitter YES


----------



## Zane (Apr 3, 2016)

bless piichinu


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 3, 2016)

Why did they make home designer so bleak, it woulf have been way cooler if it was like acnl but only you were the home designed for all your villagers


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Why did they make home designer so bleak, it woulf have been way cooler if it was like acnl but only you were the home designed for all your villagers



atleast you can see what eugene looks like without his glasses, his eyes are just dots!!!!! XDDDDD


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Why did they make home designer so bleak, it woulf have been way cooler if it was like acnl but only you were the home designed for all your villagers


That was exactly what I had expect HHD to be. Guess I shouldn't have been so quick to buy it. :/


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

before you can make cents you need to make sense but not without non-sense


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2016)

I forgot it was daylight savings I GET AN EXTRA HOUR OF SLEEEPP MMMMMMMM


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

--


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> school starts tomorrow haha im gonna kms :')



can i join? :')


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2016)

I got an 80 on my last latin quiz and I really want to know what I got wrong  and it kinda makes me sad


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

--


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> sure



;;;} i dont recommend bleach ive actually tried it in real life and its horrible!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

--


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i was actually thinking getting run over by a train sounded nice although a bit gore-y maybe  !!



ye it is a bit gore-y, i was thinking maybe apple seeds cus it has a high amount of cyanide and is very cheap, im on my way to the grocery store actually, not to mention i'm growing an apple tree for when i die so im all set, i'll see you in the dark abyss!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOLLY GEE!!!! the morning glory seeds i planted yesterday germinated today!!!!!!!! HOLY ****E


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

at 3:00pm i'll cry in the bathroom, i'll make sure to put that in my schedule


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2016)

I just kinda self-study math bc I don't go to lecture classes (no attendance so why should I lmao) and I'm pretty happy  I understand everything from just reading slides and all, no need for anyone to lecture me on how the equations work B)
(Right now we're at derivatives and all and they're kinda confusing with all the natural logarithm and exponential variables and optimization problems and what not but I get everything soooo lol)

Also kinda wanna perfect the test later; I was supposedly perfect in my first exam bc I got everything right but the teacher corrected me for some technical shiz in my solution :'( (like I wrote a solution in a wrong way but I got the idea of what to do so I got the correct answer haha)


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

i cleared my tumblr posts since i had so much now it feels weird having like 10 posts now


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

kinda wanna redo junior year since my 4.0+ gpa is going to die after this semester


----------



## duckvely (Apr 3, 2016)

how to get my 3DS connected to the internet.......


----------



## Mariah (Apr 3, 2016)

I just took my cat for a walk. He loved it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2016)

i know its a bad ipdea to ake my ipad to the shower with me. but here i am again as always


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2016)

I want to try my hand at playing mafia but I'm such a noob at it ; v;


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, it's already 7. ._.


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> i know its a bad ipdea to ake my ipad to the shower with me. but here i am again as always



i do that too ; A;


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

HAHA i finally beat solo slayed you fatalis, you slimy *******!!!!!!!, im comin for you next savage deviljho!!!!!!, say your prayers!!!!! >>>:}


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

wtf i feel like i gained weight in these 3 days off school ;;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

The struggle when you need to pee but don't want to get up.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 4, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I just took my cat for a walk. He loved it.



did you take him in the cute stroller you bought for him


----------



## Mariah (Apr 4, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> did you take him in the cute stroller you bought for him



Yes I did.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

i transplanted suppranno in a bigger container, he looks happier now!, although he did fling some soil at me XDDDD


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 4, 2016)

Who was the first person to domesticate a hamster? Like how exactly did that happen?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

i cant help but have a little bit of hatred towards other women, with the exception of a few female friends i have


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 4, 2016)

--


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2016)

Lokar Neh Snes Kaa?

And speaking of Kaa, "he"'s now a "she"?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

snorted too much habanero bbq sauce rip in pepperoni


----------



## milkyi (Apr 4, 2016)

Out of all things, why was this in my recommended?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Out of all things, why was this in my recommended?



.... idfk lol

but i always get weird recs.. stupida youtube....


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Out of all things, why was this in my recommended?


youtube recommends me hot japanese body massage. it's worse than what you're getting lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

i finally figured out what im going to name my 5 morning glory plants

Jeremy

pearl

claude (tribute to claude faustus)

alois (tribute to alois trancy)

Jammie


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

1/5 days over until Autumn break yayayay


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

Heyden said:


> 1/5 days over until Autumn break yayayay



autumn? what country do u live in?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i cant help but have a little bit of hatred towards other women, with the exception of a few female friends i have



You sound like a friend of mine: great affinity for black butler and has this hatred for women

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Yes I did.



Aw, I'm glad he loved it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

...que merda


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2016)

can't decide if I want to make a decent size doll house at 1:12 or a HUGE doll house at 1:6, because with the 1:12 everything is gunna be so hard to get that tiny like making the furniture and accessories... idek mang...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

@Hermione Granger
ayyy lymfao i have a great affinity for bb too lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

i have no idea why im watching cooking videos and they are making me hungry...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i have no idea why im watching cooking videos and they are making me hungry...



what channels do you watch? i watch "sorted" they're funny and cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> can't decide if I want to make a decent size doll house at 1:12 or a HUGE doll house at 1:6, because with the 1:12 everything is gunna be so hard to get that tiny like making the furniture and accessories... idek mang...



dont even worry, mang, chu kno i juance made a doll jouse de size of la luna ;}}}}


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 4, 2016)

school ends at the 16th of june this year What The Actual **** honestly that is so late????? im so sad


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> school ends at the 16th of june this year What The Actual **** honestly that is so late????? im so sad



jfc i think we had that like once but it's just mean jfc :[[[

also dang this was not supposed to happen lol well as long as you don't have a crush or such on me im alright i guess..... damn you


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 4, 2016)

--


----------



## Bunnilla (Apr 4, 2016)

I hate Len Kagamine so much


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

molho de churrasco....lol


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 4, 2016)

--


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

my dad ordered me the new iphone in rose gold yess


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

i have a whole tres leches cake to myself, my life is complete!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckvely (Apr 4, 2016)

wow thanks dude who didn't even ask nicely for a pencil and didn't give it back i'm not surprised though  

even *taemean* would have asked nicely and given it back *lol*


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i have a whole tres leches cake to myself, my life is complete!!!!!!!!



pfft.  how can that be!?  you don't even have... 



Spoiler



quatros leches


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i have a whole tres leches cake to myself, my life is complete!!!!!!!!



omg those are so good ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

Wot


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

starting a new town!!! its going to be a creepy, spooky-scary town called monstrum! cant wait to get to work on it!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

dad 90$ ples


----------



## Loriii (Apr 4, 2016)

One week to go and they'll be back. We'll get through this.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

//senzonbakura music
ily demos


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

Villagers: "Err may gawd, it's been forever!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!!"

It's been like five days. Chill.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> Villagers: "Err may gawd, it's been forever!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!!"
> 
> It's been like five days. Chill.



lol, this^^^ XDDDDD


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

I like biting my cheeks and lips


----------



## milkyi (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't believe that this thing can't do it's job and I have to get a ps3 charger for the controller to fix it. The thing isn't even related to the ps3 so like what.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

NEEEEEEE


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Nox said:


>



//fapfapfap


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Anime or more Leafy. So hard to decide.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Who is Leafy


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> school ends at the 16th of june this year What The Actual **** honestly that is so late????? im so sad



my last year of high school ended on june 20th


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Tae my dad and Cherrii my sister?


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> my last year of high school ended on june 20th



i get out on the 22nd this year.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Eeee birthday's next month ovo


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Winnie the pooh with carl's face


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

Nox said:


>



WHATS WITH ALL THE SPILLING XDDDD


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Winnie the pooh with carl's face


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Leafyisnotdead

#makeyoutubegreatagain


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

i swear to god if rover gives me another ****ty town plot im skinning him alive and im gonna make armor out of him


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

I just walked into the able store and one of my neighbors had the glee emotion (singing and skipping) inside the store. Is this a glitch?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


>



see this is why people think ur a weeaboo


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> see this is why people think ur a weeaboo



u wot
Says the one with a japanese user title


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> see this is why people think ur a weeaboo



this exactly^^^^^


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> u wot
> Says the one with a japanese user title



having a japanese phrase in my user title doesn't make me a weeaboo lmfaooooooooo


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> having a japanese phrase in my user title doesn't make me a weeaboo lmfaooooooooo



//looks at your sig
tsssssk
im jk pls don't kill me bby


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> //looks at your sig
> tsssssk
> im jk pls don't kill me bby



my sig is a bunch of rotating images and ur point is?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> my sig is a bunch of rotating images and ur point is?



They're all anime
and your AC sig
ok seriously tho lets stop


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> They're all anime
> and your AC sig
> ok seriously tho lets stop



ok sooo???

what the **** does AC have to do with being a weeaboo xDDDDDDDDDDDDD

if playing animal crossing makes u a weeaboo then 99% of the members here are a weeaboos


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

OKAY I'MA JUST STOP. . 
I AM NOT GETTING ANOTHER INFRACTION

*hisssssssss* @ Neikkocat06


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

*hisssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

that's what i thought


----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

only weebs deny being weebs


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

@cherrii is a spicy tuna XD


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Am I just PMSing

- - - Post Merge - - -



shiida said:


> only weebs deny being weebs



sig quote-worthy


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

shiida said:


> only weebs deny being weebs



pretty much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> @cherrii is a spicy tuna XD



I try, I try.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

PIIIIIMPLES


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

@cherrii


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Raise your hand if you like me


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

*cuts off hands*


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> @cherrii View attachment 168916



where's my trophy wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

>has no hands oops


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> where's my trophy wtf
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> >has no hands oops



the sticker is ur trophy XD


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> the sticker is ur trophy XD



Oh, okay. thanks dude. B)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 5, 2016)

shiida said:


> only weebs deny being weebs


But aren't weebs generally proud of being weebs? Even though the word weaboo is something unpleasant in the Jap. culture?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But aren't weebs generally proud of being weebs? Even though the word weaboo is something unpleasant in the Jap. culture?



its all a mind game. theyre not actually proud of it.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 5, 2016)

i hate working in groups for school assessments ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 5, 2016)

--


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

i skinned myself to make some armor, so worth it!!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 5, 2016)

i took that medication like 21 hours ago and i'm still tired from it kill me :'')


----------



## Cudon (Apr 5, 2016)

Omg I should make a scifi town named Hatoful with all birds. Omg and have all be male birds. Omg im a genius.

Actually checked out of curiosity if anyone had made one and seems like there's a dream up by the name of Hatoful except it only has one bird, disappointing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

mom gg stop buying diet yogurt it's crappy.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 5, 2016)

Casually thinking what my life would be like as a Disney movie.


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

My plan was to stay up all day today...but...I'm already...falling...asleep. -.-


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> mom gg stop buying diet yogurt it's crappy.



there's DIET YOGURT?? OMFG people these days!!!! XDDDD diet everything!!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 5, 2016)

--


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

mmmm, i love the smell of soil ;}}}}}}


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

i was going to eat fiber pellets but im out of milk.....ill just have to settle for a bowl of oats, broccoli, and 2 poached eggs ;-;


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm about to fall asleep here lol


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 5, 2016)

i wish my mother wouldnt put paprika on my food


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

i want to cuddle with the deviljho in my sig, he's just so cuddly!!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

VDex noob


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 5, 2016)

whhy is my taste in music Actual Crap


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
I PRESSED REFRESH AND THERE WAS A MEWTWO ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

There goes another
And a Riolu


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 5, 2016)

This is p cool 
http://zelda30tribute.com


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

WhiteCkaw said:


> This is p cool
> http://zelda30tribute.com



Omg yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Except i cant use my controler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

jfc prolifers >>


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

DAMMIT SHANE I need sesame chicken now ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 6, 2016)

my headphones broke but i dislike spending money so ill just wait until my birthday which is in exactly two weeks to hopefully get new ones lmao


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

I hit the "Post Quick Reply" button once and it said I made a duplicate post like wtf


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> I hit the "Post Quick Reply" button once and it said I made a duplicate post like wtf



omg i hate when it does that!!!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2016)

I have to go to the bathroom and I also feel really sick.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> jfc prolifers >>



prochoice ;}

abort that little ****


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 6, 2016)

i think i'm going to always use the tbt undercover theme because it is honestly rly embarrassing to browse the forum in school (especially in class) and the forum skin is... well.... that tree....... i dunno this just looks more Normal and not like i'm on an actual furry forum ok i will leave now


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

i want to eat fiber pellets so bad but i dont have milk ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

since when did i get ocd with collectibles backgroudns??

also i should totally look for stuff to apply for but nuuuuuuh doing other stuff fml


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

wow i can rap well


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> wow i can rap well



lol, rap me some bars, bruh


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol, rap me some bars, bruh



i can rap the rap from this song well


----------



## jiny (Apr 6, 2016)

okay i hope something doesn't hurt today at school which makes me leave early -_-


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Rap is crap. It's all just a trap. Like an evil baby sitting on my lap.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

sooo what do you like do when you've done like everything in new leaf?

- - - Post Merge - - -



FanGirlCookie said:


> wow i can rap well




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpFEn24TyuA

do this.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> sooo what do you like do when you've done like everything in new leaf?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thats not english bruh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> thats not english bruh



you never said it couldn't be. BRUH


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> you never said it couldn't be. BRUH



thought it was obvious BRUH


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

ewwwwww EMINEM? WHY?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ewwwwww EMINEM? WHY?



its a good song


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

@moko...............im.........not going to survive the cringe.................pls remember m-m-me.............*ded* xp


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> thought it was obvious BRUH



NO BRUH

also me right meow:


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Some people I used to now have been acting very snobbish lately, and quite frequently, it's been getting on my nerves.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> @moko...............im.........not going to survive the cringe.................pls remember m-m-me.............*ded* xp



what? D:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> what? D:



the eminem cringe too strong............BLEHHHH *ded* xl

- - - Post Merge - - -

mm, working in a cubicle sure is fun, i get to be on a computer all day and since boss-man doesnt come around all that often its super great!!, i decided to bring Jeffery (one of my morning glory sprouts) to work with me, he adds character to my tiny workplace :}}}}}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> the eminem cringe too strong............BLEHHHH *ded* xl



oh that ones yes *dies*


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

my chairs uncomfy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

still way too hyped up someone calm me down


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

（ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 6, 2016)

I was in the cafeteria earlier and I was alone so I decided to watch some videos on my tablet (I hid my tablet under the table so I was looking down the whole time while eating) and when the video ended I looked up and I saw my crush sitting alone on the table in front of mine and my heart just raced like crazy and yeah omfg I am such a dork /////???


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

I liek chicken


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

i made pig feet and garbonzo bean stew, yum! :3


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

How long are we gonna be friends? I hope at least until adulthood, but that's 7 years for me, I'll be 18 then..


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Slept for 12 hours, holy crap my schedule is messed up. ._.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

i wish plant-life would grow all around me so i dont feel dead anymore, ~owlcity


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

sigh


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 7, 2016)

im too tired
i  saw the official turnip thread and read it as the official trump thread and i was like ?????????? because it had like a ton of pages and stuff somebody kill me now


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

Jesus so BR Leksaker.. really Sweden.. for a Mew well I've been there before just.. why lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

bored  :I


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 7, 2016)

my taste in music is not that great uuhg


Spoiler: aegbsdbfdb



we're working w literature history in swedish class and it is so much about rape and sexism and **** and my class is like rly gross about it and i want 2 kms :')


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

efff i need a whisky.. @@ my head


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

wtf bro


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

how i feel right now:


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Dad ples $250


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2016)

Me: *Types the word but misspells it*
Auto Correct: *Doesn't correct the misspelled word*
Me: *Types the word correctly*
Auto Correct: *Changes the correctly spelled word to a random ass ****ing word*
Me: -_____-


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

WHY DOES UNDERTALES MUSIC HAVE TO SO GOOD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

i find that ridiculous if not meticulous, i do my best to guard my premises~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

...dia nao


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 7, 2016)

doooooooooooooooooood i just realized how rich i am i thought i had like 5 k but nah i have 6.1 k? : o


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> doooooooooooooooooood i just realized how rich i am i thought i had like 5 k but nah i have 6.1 k? : o



noice lol. did you sell the collectibles or?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> doooooooooooooooooood i just realized how rich i am i thought i had like 5 k but nah i have 6.1 k? : o



I want it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I want it



who doesn't 

also yes really good idea to drink coffee but hell my head hurt like mad but it's better now so uh


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

how did lipstick get on the wallpaper


----------



## milkyi (Apr 7, 2016)

Ultimate dumpling master.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

smells like angry fish


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

ripple in pepperoni sleep


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> doooooooooooooooooood i just realized how rich i am i thought i had like 5 k but nah i have 6.1 k? : o


I only have 200. ; ( What do I have to do to get some?


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 7, 2016)

the promotion on LINE rn is great. i'm gonna make everyone sign up and use me as their referral :')


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

I need more friends


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

Just found out that there's a Frozen 3ds home screen theme! I am so buying it. ♥


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

i got a 78 in math on my progress report my mom is going to kill me UGH


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2016)

art makes me happy


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 8, 2016)

fml

I just try to be normal, it lasts awhile, then I go back to a weirdo


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

pull the lever or whatever, right now, right NOW


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 8, 2016)

why are these jalapeno cheddar chips so damn spicy, and why do i keep eating them???

it's the singapore noodles fiasco all over again.

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

what's this?, what's this?, what's this? a trick with a twist, somebody do something, call somebody and make it quick!


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

joe jonas got hot


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Tired asf gg moko


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

slept 3 times today, will be going on 4th soon


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

ok so seriously in german why is moustache called Schnurrbart ????? W HY SCHNURR ??? SCHNURR BEARD? ??? SCHNURR SOUDN S SO  WEIRD im going 2 die


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ok so seriously in german why is moustache called Schnurrbart ????? W HY SCHNURR ??? SCHNURR BEARD? ??? SCHNURR SOUDN S SO  WEIRD im going 2 die



XDDD I know right. Probably the most funny word in german idk im dying now


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> XDDD I know right. Probably the most funny word in german idk im dying now



einsen leider hosen XDDDDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> einsen leider hosen XDDDDDDD



those are not fun they look creepy asf lmao


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> those are not fun they look creepy asf lmao



lol what? XD


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> slept 3 times today, will be going on 4th soon


Omg those felynes are precious. I really need a mmo where I can play as kitties.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol what? XD



..do you even know what that is lmao


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> ..do you even know what that is lmao



what r u talking aboot?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> what r u talking aboot?



those pants lmao


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> those pants lmao



ah, lol from what i remember they look like weird overalls


----------



## Damniel (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm really glad I turned of notifications for liked posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

yes sort of i guess lmao

also mom can you please call.. like did you want to go or? grah


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

renee get ur ugly azz out of my town!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

"Er hat ein Pflaster auf der Stirn." why do i have this as homework


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> "Er hat ein Pflaster auf der Stirn." why do i have this as homework



Lol.. why did they give you that for hw? lmao...?


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

joe jonas got _really_ hot damn


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Lol.. why did they give you that for hw? lmao...?



i think it is for a film we're going to watch in class??
we also have "Gibt es einen Arzt hier?", "Meine Mutter ist tot." and "Sind da mehr Leute in der Bank?" so it seems pretty weird Honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

jfc my head what did i do lmao..



Spoiler: dont mind this



ok really.. so that was not supposed to happen.. really yes i like you and we had some dank times messing around but tbh i really hope you don't have a crush on me or whatever.. considering our parents.. that is not gonna work whatsoever also i don't want to be a couple that way.. you don't even know the rest of my family other than my mom and you don't really need the rest...


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

i think it is going to be about a bank robbery


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i think it is for a film we're going to watch in class??
> we also have "Gibt es einen Arzt hier?", "Meine Mutter ist tot." and "Sind da mehr Leute in der Bank?" so it seems pretty weird Honestly



oooh what film?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

am i the only one who gets great pride when a "depression test" tells you that you hv severe depression? that **** makes me so dam proud!!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> oooh what film?



it's some ur series i think lmao. its called der bankraub apparently :<


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> am i the only one who gets great pride when a "depression test" tells you that you hv severe depression? that **** makes me so dam proud!!


I mean technically you scored really high on a test??

I should befriend a swede on tbt to do my next months swedish hw tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> it's some ur series i think lmao. its called der bankraub apparently :<



ahh i don't think we got to watch that.. :3

i know we got to watch that weird series.. t?rkisch f?r anf?nger and kommisar rex though XD and some movie.. der tunnel

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> I mean technically you scored really high on a test??
> 
> I should befriend a swede on tbt to do my next months swedish hw tbh



ha s? roligt.. hahah


----------



## milkyi (Apr 8, 2016)

Cooking all the dumplings.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2016)

There's a mattress outside of my room atm and one of my cats keeps laying on it and meowing till I come pet his tummy. I've been trying to get him to go into my room so I don't have to leave my pc every 1h but he's so damn attached to the mattress. Just pls come in so I can pet your dumb tumtum.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> There's a mattress outside of my room atm and one of my cats keeps laying on it and meowing till I come pet his tummy. I've been trying to get him to go into my room so I don't have to leave my pc every 1h but he's so damn attached to the mattress. Just pls come in so I can pet your dumb tumtum.


drag the mattress into your room then lol?

also i should really eat and call my mom but my headDdddd ugh


----------



## milkyi (Apr 8, 2016)

No running in my god damn lobby.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

im so tired


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> drag the mattress into your room then lol?
> 
> also i should really eat and call my mom but my headDdddd ugh


It's huge and weighs a ton + I'm a weakling lol :x


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2016)

bored af


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

i have math class after this and i will Die my head is a mess


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

CHINA....china


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> It's huge and weighs a ton + I'm a weakling lol :x



entender lol :v

also my head too jdsgfsjf


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

there is a chocolate muffin on the table and it's super tempting to eat but i can't eat it @-@


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2016)

i need to eat breakfast


----------



## duckvely (Apr 9, 2016)

i have 20k rp points... just 130k more to go  i most likely won't even get to that much but it's worth a shot


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

No hiatus bc mafia


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 9, 2016)

Just found out that Ducktales is coming back!!!!!!!! MY CHILDHOOD! First BH6 t.v show now Ducktales is coming back!? 2017 is gonna be my year!!!! Fangirling for life ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait and now Tangled is getting a t.v show too?! Disney I love you! ♥♥♥


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

GOT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA GO IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN 
GOT A RIDE THAT'S SMOOTHER THAN A LIMOSINE 
CAN YOU HANDLE THE CURVES?
CAN YOU R*UN ALL THE LIGHTS? **
IF YOU CAN BABY BOY THAN WE CAN GO ALL NIGHT
 COS' IM ZERO TO SIXTY IN THREE POINT FIVE
 BABY YOU GOT THE KEYS

SHUT UP AND DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE*


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

when ur playing neko atsume and a rare cat visits and you werent there to take a picture of it ;-; im gonna go hang myself ;u;


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 9, 2016)

forums are so dead around this time
bored affff


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2016)

omg i was s o bad at ac when i played cf??? omg ..


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2016)

Alexi said:


> forums are so dead around this time
> bored affff



ikrrr i have nothing at all to do


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

Noooooo I just lost Francine... ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got her to move into my 2nd town... thank goodness. Only problem is I was planning on restarting that town. :/


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2016)

so i should b able to go out and run a bit right ???????????? liek that's So easy anyone should b able to d o  thar pretty much ? but nooooOoo of course not haha im so tired of my own **** im gonna take meds and sleep now i think bye


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2016)

COCKROACH JUST CRAWLED OVER MY LEG 
SCREAMING RN


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

Heyden said:


> COCKROACH JUST CRAWLED OVER MY LEG
> SCREAMING RN



oh my god!!!! i HATE cockroaches they're disgusting


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 9, 2016)

milkirue said:


> oh my god!!!! i HATE cockroaches they're disgusting



same :_:
having those lil shts in my house til 2010 .o.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Jetix said:


> same :_:
> having those lil shts in my house til 2010 .o.



small spider are worse.. with long legs.. ugh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

i want a tarantula, i'll name it kyle like my old one ;-; rip kyle 2000-2015


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol people who can't use katakana or they transliterated so wrong


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

he was a chinese man named Cat branchman and he worked at hong-in-dar


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

I hate fishing tourneys because then I have to wait a whole day to fix up my paths.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

potato & eggs


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

why are they copying me it looks like we're matching and we're not


----------



## tae (Apr 9, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> why are they copying me it looks like we're matching and we're not



oh no.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> why are they copying me it looks like we're matching and we're not



=___________= bish

jking ily


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> =___________= bish
> 
> jking ily



sorry im just kinda annoyed


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> sorry im just kinda annoyed



Haha no, it's fine but...If you didn't want anyone else using it, why did you paste the layout for people to use? I'm honestly not trying to be rude, I swear xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm it's the other thang


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

Stop being ninjas everyone lol


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

Itch itch bleed


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

ehhh, i feel extra lazy today


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

Step 1: Get people to draw her
Step 2: Sell her


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

I think I'm dumb, or maybe just happy.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

this song brings me back


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

pop


----------



## milkyi (Apr 10, 2016)

I really want a certain someones arms around me.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

oh ok thx yea u do that


----------



## Mariah (Apr 10, 2016)

Why do I have the coolest dreams ever if I'm the most boring person ever?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2016)

finally came up with names for my 11 plants!!


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Why do I have the coolest dreams ever if I'm the most boring person ever?



god i can relate so much


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> pop



rip sig-gif 2016-2016 :'(


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 10, 2016)

so i changed my sims to windowed mode and it's nice and all........ but even at the highest resolution it is too small ):<<< i might just switch back but hoenstly it is so nice to be able to have my music on one side and the sims on the other smh
nvm i think im able to make it work somewhat nicely?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

NASSAU'S GONE FUNKYYYYYYY ~

also them HA eev's or sylveons why so hard grah


----------



## himeki (Apr 10, 2016)

all my friends are sinners


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

my mom sure has a... peculiar sense of humour:

mom: MOJO HELP ME WITH THE LAUNDRY
me: But we we're supposed to dye my hair?
mom: BUT HELP ME SO I CAN DO IT FASTER THEN WE CAN DO IT
me: .... sure *gets dressed*
mom: OH SNAP I NEED LAUNDRY POWDER AND STUFFF HHUUHHHU BE RIGHT BACK
me: ... //////facepalm


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 10, 2016)

it's school 2morrow im gonna die


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2016)

i transplanted jeremy (my oregano plant) into a new pot!, also i decided to name him after one of my fav pearl jam songs!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> it's school 2morrow im gonna die



Same.....kill me


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

Thinking of piercing my ears and getting diamond studs. Also plan on getting contacts, but I dunno.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 10, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i transplanted jeremy (my oregano plant) into a new pot!, also i decided to name him after one of my fav pearl jam songs!



That's one of my favorite songs ever. <3


----------



## himeki (Apr 10, 2016)

hahaha i get another day off :^)


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> hahaha i get another day off :^)



WTF

WHY
HOW
WHAT


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 10, 2016)

vdex project got me f'd up


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

..pai.. vai te foder.. s?rio...


anyways i think i have some ideas what i want to apply for so that's good but my parents are never happy smh can you just let me.. live?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> That's one of my favorite songs ever. <3



eyyy!!! ;D


----------



## milkyi (Apr 10, 2016)

Body electric.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

meeeh i need new earphones lol.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

you cant ignore me forever

i dont get it..


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2016)

i get 2 weeks for autumn break but i have nothing to do :/


----------



## duckvely (Apr 10, 2016)

a web-drama/skit thing with a kiss scene? omg


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 11, 2016)

i hope i can go to the new conveyor sushi place that opened up around here within the next couple weeks


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

I always forget my pass to that site.. smh why lol.. I think I kinda know if it's what I used last time but uuh I use it way too seldom anyways


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 11, 2016)

Aliens are cool.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

y do i keep ripping off my nails im going 2 scream


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking at miniatures online for dollhouse and come across some neat antique looking canned goods... and then I zoomed in to see what they said...





You you like some greer beans and breen peas?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2016)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOST MOENY

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND MY KEY, I DROPPED MY KEY SOMEHWERE IN THE BACKYARD UYGHHhh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Looking at miniatures online for dollhouse and come across some neat antique looking canned goods... and then I zoomed in to see what they said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i read that as germaine greer beans i was what does she have to do with those ...


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

aaaa school ends in like 20 minutes ****ING  FINALLY


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 11, 2016)

someone drew a swastika on my desk along with "Nickle if you tickle my pickle"


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> someone drew a swastika on my desk along with "Nickle if you tickle my pickle"



the hell......... 

also i so don't want saturday now uuuuh go die


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

Why do people hate me for liking Undertale pfft


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> someone drew a swastika on my desk along with "Nickle if you tickle my pickle"



wtf


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

8 more days


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

staticistic1114 said:


> Why do people hate me for liking Undertale pfft



I, dont hate you bby! ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Looking at miniatures online for dollhouse and come across some neat antique looking canned goods... and then I zoomed in to see what they said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wtf XDDDD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 11, 2016)

psat tommorow idk what to think of it


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> I, dont hate you bby! ;3;



I love you OK;v;


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

still dont know how ppl can keep pigs as pets, disgusting!, just eat it and get a different pet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> I love you OK;v;



;v; <<33


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

ow my ribs


----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

pls hurry up itunes I want to go to sleep. xx


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHH
fml


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 12, 2016)

--


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 12, 2016)

art contest tomorrow and so hyped but probs won't win anything for my piece


----------



## irisubunny (Apr 12, 2016)

oh god my foot fell asleep


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> rip my thread........., why do all my threads go out of control when im sleeing .......... im going 2 make a grave in our yard brb



lol, mods always ruin the fun!! >:c


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2016)

stupid test tomorrow :/


----------



## riummi (Apr 12, 2016)

Wtf is with my allergies?!!!!
And y u give so much hw


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 12, 2016)

i hate this so much honestly plsssss 2day has been so bad cant it just b friday now instead


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

THEY NEED A QUEEN DIE U UNCULTURED TRY HARD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

pois sim >>


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

i got really lucky in badge arcade today!, i got 21 practice badges and got a red bonus and all together made 28 practice badges in total so i got a full 5 free plays!, i used them to complete the wii set and get a ds lite badge!


----------



## Squidward (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm in the mood for buying some stationery someone stop me


----------



## ellarella (Apr 12, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I'm in the mood for buying some stationery someone stop me



... buy it (?‿?)


----------



## boujee (Apr 12, 2016)

thinking of getting a new username but gamzee tho


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2016)

KILL ME UGHHHH TEST TODAY



Gamzee said:


> thinking of getting a new username but gamzee tho



keep it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

I hate the fishing v much in stardew valley but i love the game why


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

really thinking about getting a new username. but i'm kind of really attached to taesaek.. hm.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

I too, wish to change my username


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

OH GOD stop thinking im portuguese i s2g lol ._.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2016)

I've wanted to change my username for years. Just never thought of a new one that was any good. 

I also wonder why people are _so obsessed_ with being right. Especially with beliefs. Don't they know that's why they're called beliefs and not called facts?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

Seroxi or Xerolin


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Seroxi or Xerolin



aww "sugarella" is better!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> aww "sugarella" is better!



^mesmo

anywas my 3ds' battery is starting to get sucky rn.... why


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> aww "sugarella" is better!



It was a member's previous username. She really wants me to change it, so do I.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> It was a member's previous username. She really wants me to change it, so do I.



hell naw!!, she snoozed she losed!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> hell naw!!, she snoozed she losed!!!



I wanna change it tho


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I wanna change it tho



u can if you want, i wont stop you :}


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

I want fried fish


----------



## Cudon (Apr 12, 2016)

My cats are manipulative as hell


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

Why does everyone want to change their username all of a sudden?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

i accidentally scratched a hole on one of my plants, OH GOD IM A TERRIBLE PLANT PARENT *cries in punjabi*


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

im lazy af


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

ripple in pepperoni dear tum...


----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I'm gonna sell IGB again because I'm poor af and need TBT.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I think I'm gonna sell IGB again because I'm poor af and need TBT.



Make threads in Brewster's

---
Uhghnnnnnnn
Just give me a tub of ice cream


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

ugh, so stressed


----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

Finder is such a drag to play, don't get me wrong, I like the song. It's just that it's too slow paced and my fingers are better suited for faster songs. 

This is what I get for restarting my game.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 12, 2016)

I want to dye my hair pale white/blue/grey


----------



## duckvely (Apr 12, 2016)

i watched 50 seconds of it and they're talking about farting what is this

realized it is a tip to farting okay


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 12, 2016)

3 days and nothing


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

i wonder if cats with down syndrome act differently than normal cats?


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

doing a bun in my hair is harder than i thought


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

Tana or Project Mirai? I can't decide.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2016)

I really just want to stop existing right now. Like if I could just vanish into thin air, that would be great.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

Can I habe mony ples


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

--


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm dying for a good grilled cheese sandwich rn


----------



## Peter (Apr 13, 2016)

I had to wake up for 7am and only got like 5 and a half hours sleep which sucks bUT I'm wearing new aftershave so I smell so good tbh


----------



## Heyden (Apr 13, 2016)

doing it again for the 3rd time oops


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I had to wake up for 7am and only got like 5 and a half hours sleep which sucks bUT I'm wearing new aftershave so I smell so good tbh


I've only got like 3 hours. ._.


----------



## focus (Apr 13, 2016)

i love having no school today bless this rain <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

side note im starving and tacos sound really good right now


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

nvm


----------



## mogyay (Apr 13, 2016)

ok so i was trying to budget how summer will work financially and i forgot about the mini break me and my friends are going on in a couple of weeks and now i'm worrying, i really wanna go on holiday ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

--


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

rip my crisps


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

i caught 4 ants, woohoo! although i dont really know what they eat, ill just feed them sugar syrup!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

just sitting here waiting for taylor to get back from shopping
cmon giiiirl


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

dys


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

remember when everyone did the cup song in 2012 or 2013 omg why was it so big like REAlly .


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2016)

Why are the proper fish fishsticks so much worse than the trash ones with dough in them.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2016)

WHAT is UP with everyone today like for real???


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

Dad: i'll be right back, son, i'm going to get a pack of cigarettes. 

*Dad doesnt come back for 10 yrs*

Dad: im back son! *sees son making minecraft lets plays*

Dad: i'll be right back, i think i need another pack of cigarrettes...


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 13, 2016)

half of them are snapchat filters

*cringe*


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

on the hunt for a spider!, i'll name it Claude Faustus and i'll feed it ants!!


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

This song is actually really good.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

Fml 42/0


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

spiders come out already!!!, i want to keep one of you!!!! ;-;


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been feeling rly good for like the past week this is awesome


----------



## kassie (Apr 14, 2016)

casually eating cinnamon toast crunch dry at almost 3 in the morning


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 14, 2016)

--


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

3/4 of my ants killed themselves!! XDDDD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

The floor is dirty. My feet are too. I swear that I am in a dump.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 3/4 of my ants killed themselves!! XDDDD



omg rip ants 2016-2016 </3


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

kys jav


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 14, 2016)

i can't do this anymore lol, everything around me is crashing down and i can't handle it. i'm just so done. why am i me?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

dang, im running out of troll-y ideas, i gues i gotta revert to my more serious-self like i am on gamefaqs, its been fun bugging all of you but its time for a change, (atleast until i figure out more ways to annoy ppl)


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> dang, im running out of troll-y ideas, i gues i gotta revert to my more serious-self like i am on gamefaqs, its been fun bugging all of you but its time for a change, (atleast until i figure out more ways to annoy ppl)



be me


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> be me



sugar, baby, join me on my quest to find.....the big boy pants!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> sugar, baby, join me on my quest to find.....the big boy pants!!!



but im a girl


KMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> but im a girl
> 
> 
> KMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



SUGAR, BABY, u dont understand!!, we have to grow up now!!, have have to be boring adults like everyone else!!, the game is over, the jig is up!!, its time to be real people again!


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2016)

I have to say that my most favorite art pieces would be of my fantrolls
like they're dead now cause *** homestuck but I love their designs.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm a wanderer.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

eating a bowl of corn and all of a sudden i feel overwhelming unsafe and paranoid, its happening again..


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> eating a bowl of corn and all of a sudden i feel overwhelming unsafe and paranoid, its happening again..



sorry but who tf just eats corn out of a bowl.......


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

I have better things to do but


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am so bored.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

c-COLD, SO COLD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sitting in a chair doing nothing.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

mmmm, vaporwave x}


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

i wonder how ppl pronounce my username...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i wonder how ppl pronounce my username...



Nay-kko-cat? idek sounds german to me.

also mom facepalm....


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

Moko said:


> Nay-kko-cat? idek sounds german to me.
> 
> also mom facepalm....



lol its supposed to be Nee-kko-cat


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

at least i didnt get a tasty cake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol its supposed to be Nee-kko-cat



oh ha i see xD

Lol cakes.


----------



## focus (Apr 15, 2016)

why does my wrist hurt so much im gonna cry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> i wonder how ppl pronounce my username...



Nie-Co Cat.........


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i wonder how ppl pronounce my username...



Nee-Eck-Oh-Cat

---
Should I change my username now that I got 1k from jav...


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 15, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Nee-Eck-Oh-Cat
> 
> ---
> Should I change my username now that I got 1k from jav...



oh this is weird
i was just thinking the same thing.
i really want to. but dont wanna confuse people ):


also. i have noticed myself at the top posters everyday for the past week, even later into the day. idk how i feel about this.


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

My spelling has been off lately...



Neikkocat06 said:


> i wonder how ppl pronounce my username...


No point in pronouncing it if it's an online username. xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

Nox said:


> My spelling has been off lately...
> 
> No point in pronouncing it if it's an online username. xD



lol i meant how you pronounce it in ur head XD


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

lol nice


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

my birthday's in 4 days HYPE


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> my birthday's in 4 days HYPE



happy early birthday!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2016)

please let us make it to worlds hhghgjhghfhgfjfhfddd


----------



## Peter (Apr 16, 2016)

all I want in life is Mirror's Edge: Catalyst and Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2016)

Almost a month left!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 16, 2016)

i need to go shopping for swimming gear soon.. that'll be fun..


----------



## kassie (Apr 16, 2016)

black coffee with cinnamon~

mmm ♥


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

I spent two hours creating a Roleplay, what even is my life.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 16, 2016)

--


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> hey so i made a pretty detailed pixel and i kind of like it so im going 2 post it here because i hve no friends 2 show it to alright
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It looks really nice, I like it!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 16, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> hey so i made a pretty detailed pixel and i kind of like it so im going 2 post it here because i hve no friends 2 show it to alright
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


dang you're good, me like as well!


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 16, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> hey so i made a pretty detailed pixel and i kind of like it so im going 2 post it here because i hve no friends 2 show it to alright
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



wow, it looks awesome! 
you should keep at it/make some more and maybe even post in the museum. im sure a lot of people would appreciate your pixel art there. =]


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2016)

i hAd an epiphany TOaDs probs bot ScUm


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

a popular girl in my school followed me on musical.ly im proud


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

My perfect little world, always crumbles down.~


----------



## Aquari (Apr 16, 2016)

i wonder if im the only one who gets genuinely pissed-off when i feel pain


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 16, 2016)

It has two health bars

It's not even split amongst phases, it has 10k+ health it's got soulmass it's got this tracking laserbeam and it's making me so salty


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

noot noot


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

That moment when you want to join a game with someone but you HAVE TO FREAKING GO THROUGH AN UPDATE!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

im really proud of that thread


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 16, 2016)

I forgot how good the Black Lagoon OP was.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

So.. Sam Tsui came out and is now getting married. Why are the cute guys always gay? And now Aaron Burriss broke up with his girlfriend!? What is life!


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

Idk if I should color or line it today, or tomorrow.　I wouldn't do it ｒight now, just because I'm busy taking Hiraｇana　ｌessons.　I'm on my five minute break at the moment, and I don't think I could finish it in one minute.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Idk if I should color or line it today, or tomorrow.　I wouldn't do it ｒight now, just because I'm busy taking Hiraｇana　ｌessons.　I'm on my five minute break at the moment, and I don't think I could finish it in one minute.


i need to revise on my hiragana and katakana, i got really lazy learning jap so I'm starting to forgot stuff ugh

1 HOUR LEFTTT


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2016)

I. Want. This.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/iums/?cpg=gsprt_des_needlerscale


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

i want tuesday


----------



## Aquari (Apr 17, 2016)

YEA I DID IT i caught a spider irl!!! his name is claude faustus!!! <333


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)

I'll color and line this stupid school thing in 21 minutes.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

80 degrees today. Finally -.-


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 18, 2016)

The weather is so bad today and my town has roads that are really prone to flooding. I waited until the last minute to decide I was going to risk my life and go to class and as soon as I got my first leg in my pants, my phone started going off with a flash flood warning for the next 4 hours 



so I'm back in bed now


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

i'd kill for like idek mtn dew and something right meow >>


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

claude escaped his cup!, you bet your sweet tush im gonna find him again!!! >:}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

trying to draw for the pokeball giveaway thing lel my digital skills >>


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The weather is so bad today and my town has roads that are really prone to flooding. I waited until the last minute to decide I was going to risk my life and go to class and as soon as I got my first leg in my pants, my phone started going off with a flash flood warning for the next 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm back in bed now



same! i am assuming you also live in texas? there's been tornado warnings since yesterday ugh ;__;


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

I wish I were still 13.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

Nox said:


> I wish I were still 13.



same, but then again you'd have to go to school, ew!


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

That moment when part of a song you listen to pops up in your head but you can't remember what song it is or who made it.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

Nox said:


> That moment when part of a song you listen to pops up in your head but you can't remember what song it is or who made it.



search the lyrics


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2016)

idk where the heck to put this o.o but ey help vote for my friend and her robotics team if you can!
https://www.facebook.com/Dow365/?sk=app_486254294756872&rest=1
its titled "Rambots Team 2204"


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

Finally got Volcanion! Now I have all event legendaries!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

What am I doing with my life


----------



## ellarella (Apr 18, 2016)

can't believe i've played this game series for 300+ hours and i'm still this bad at it


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

ellarella said:


> can't believe i've played this game series for 300+ hours and i'm still this bad at it



what game?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 18, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> what game?



dark souls! 40 hours into the third game and i play like someone who's 15 hours into their first game in the series.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

i got to eat a dragonfruit yesterday and it tastes like if a kiwi completely gave up on life


----------



## Peter (Apr 19, 2016)

chose my classes for next year - nothing that really interested me too much but mehhh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

bluestacks whyyyyy!!!!????


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 19, 2016)

been so goddamn busy with college ahhh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> same! i am assuming you also live in texas? there's been tornado warnings since yesterday ugh ;__;



Yeah, I do. I'm not in the tornado area though. Hope you're staying safe!!
I know Houston is like completely underwater


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

--


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 19, 2016)

If your job is to clean vacuums then you're a vacuum cleaner...


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2016)

Spoiler: really cheesy crush stuff



So I'm really happy rn bc I got closer to my crush today!! Like during laboratory class in Chemistry, groups were taking turns looking after the titration set-up and stuff so while it wasn't my turn yet I just sat alone (bc my friends went first at the set-up) and my crush decided to approach me and we probably talked for the whole class period c: He's usually playful and a joker but when he genuinely smiles or laughs (which is like... not often?) it makes my heart melt aaaa ////////// Oh my gosh I am literally so happy eee
Also we talked a lot more over chat earlier about how we give up on our Biology test (which is in a few hours hahaah /sob/ but still) :>


----------



## Javocado (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm wearing some new shoes today and my pal said "them hoes clean"


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

omg for how long has the quick theme changer existed, i just noticed it??? thank u 4 this wondeeful gift this is gonna make my life so much easier <333


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2016)

Edit: Wrong thread...


----------



## milkyi (Apr 19, 2016)

When the morning that dawns can dawn without me. Without me, for sure, a perfect world.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

ate canned sardines in mustard sauce....WHY, HOW DO YOU F*** THAT UP, HOW????? WHY WOULD YOU RUIN PERFECTLY GOOD SARDINES LIKE THAT!!!? WHYYYYY!!!???


----------



## milkyi (Apr 19, 2016)

>when no one lowkey realizes that you were raised thinking everything was your fault and that you can't do anything right


----------



## tae (Apr 19, 2016)

why do ppl overprice ****ty art.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

feeling proud of my 20+ plants, they grow up so fast!!


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 19, 2016)

why am i always the victim 

im so **** sick of this crap


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope I do good on the quiz tomorrow...


----------



## Heyden (Apr 19, 2016)

WHy do i bother


----------



## Albuns (Apr 19, 2016)

Why must I be such an awkward mess around someone I like? ;n;


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2016)

I feel so sleepy after that Biology exam zzzzz


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 19, 2016)

My skin looks bomb as hell since I changed my skin care routine and started taking Hair, Skin, & Nails supplements. I swear by those gummies now.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> My skin looks bomb as hell since I changed my skin care routine and started taking Hair, Skin, & Nails supplements. I swear by those gummies now.



what supplements do you take?? XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> what supplements do you take?? XD



They're literally called Hair, Skin, & Nails lol they're little pink gummies that taste pretty good and you just take 2 a day


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> They're literally called Hair, Skin, & Nails lol they're little pink gummies that taste pretty good and you just take 2 a day



oh cool!!, where can i get some??, (at the moment i use "proactive")

EDIT: nvm i found a place!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

i feel really bad today most of my family members forgot it was my birthday..


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> i feel really bad today most of my family members forgot it was my birthday..


Your Birthday is the 20th right? It literally just became the 20th 1 hour ago lol xD

Happy birthday though.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 20, 2016)

every time bangtan has a comeback i've got new gifs for my rotating sigs lmao


----------



## Cudon (Apr 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> i feel really bad today most of my family members forgot it was my birthday..


Born on 4/20? Nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 :]


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

I made a Pokemon gif from a video, but it only got one note 







_When legendary Pokemon get caught ding dong ditching your door?_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

^lel i kinda like it xD

also i so need more streetpass mii plaza game crap ugh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> oh cool!!, where can i get some??, (at the moment i use "proactive")
> 
> EDIT: nvm i found a place!!



I got mine from Kroger, but I think you can get them pretty much anywhere that has like a vitamin section in their store like Walmart


----------



## kelpy (Apr 20, 2016)

ik my brother would definitely make fun of me if he knew but steven universe is extremely cute and I'm genuinely enjoying it :|
Sometimes I wish I could be my own person w/o worrying about what other people think


----------



## windloft (Apr 20, 2016)

i don't have class today, ayyyy

i do have speech therapy, but after today i won't have to attend it next week. best of all, next week is when the ratchet & clank movie will come out! i just gotta get through a math test....


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm sure somebody else has said this today, but... cOME ON REGGIE, BRING US MOTHER 3! it's been ten years omg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

Got a 76% on my Analytics exam and I'm actually quite happy with it. This is a hard class and the fact I actually have a B in it right now is great. Plus the team project will be a nice grade booster for the exam since I'm convinced we did well and it's worth 75 points.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> i'm sure somebody else has said this today, but... cOME ON REGGIE, BRING US MOTHER 3! it's been ten years omg



yes, a reboot of the earthbound series would definitely save their company


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

--


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im usign this thread a s a vent thing and im so sorry
> dont read if u hate Edgyness because im emo af rn
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you jumble up and space out your words?


----------



## Xx Love123 Xx (Apr 20, 2016)

i really need to pee but i'm watching pretty little liars DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

Xx Love123 Xx said:


> i really need to pee but i'm watching pretty little liars DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO



just pee yourself, you can clean it  later XD


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Why do you jumble up and space out your words?



thats whats called being Kool nowaday s have you nto heard about it -__-''''''''

jk bnut actually im just really bad at ussing a computer and when im tired/upset/dead i just mess everytinhg up and i dont feel like correcting it lol. n allllllso it's because i think in  a really jumpy way  ssso when i try to write down whati m thinking it gets all jumbled up

alSO anothr reason is that im bad at english so if i just make it sweem like i make mistakes on purpose no one will find out B^)


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thats whats called being Kool nowaday s have you nto heard about it -__-''''''''
> 
> jk bnut actually im just really bad at ussing a computer and when im tired/upset/dead i just mess everytinhg up and i dont feel like correcting it lol. n allllllso it's because i think in  a really jumpy way  ssso when i try to write down whati m thinking it gets all jumbled up
> 
> alSO anothr reason is that im bad at english so if i just make it sweem like i make mistakes on purpose no one will find out B^)



English isn't my first language so when I try to translate the stuff you say it gives me a headache. When you type it makes it seems like you're crying or whatever, like whiny.


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

holy **** i'm tan now.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

--


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> alrght then i guess it's good practice for your braiin....., or maybe you could ljust block  me it is not that hard lol ?????
> whenevr you write i t makes it seem like youre trying 2 b as mean as possible but yeah whatevr :^^^PPPP




Why would I try to be mean? I'm just typing since I was curious in why you write so weird, not my intentions to be mean.
And why would I block you? That's pretty petty and quite stupid.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

--


----------



## Sugilite (Apr 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> alrght then i guess it's good practice for your braiin....., or maybe you could ljust block  me it is not that hard lol ?????
> whenevr you write i t makes it seem like youre trying 2 b as mean as possible but yeah whatevr :^^^PPPP




Why would Gamzee try to be as mean as possible?


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

**** they released earthbound on the 3ds vc aaaah but i need the streetpass mii plaza games more uuuhsh


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i dunno im nt a mind reader lol




Then don't assume???? 
I know I can be blunt or dry or whatever but my intentions aren't "let me say this to hurt their feelings lol", I just don't kiss ass and I type what's on my mind(hence the random thoughts). You just happen to type and I was curious in why you type in such a manner because I automatically think of sht like this:






like you're trying to add a more pathetic tone to your wording, so I asked. But if that was "mean", then I apologize for coming off that way. I'm just not a ass kisser when it comes to asking questions or saying stuff. But I'll take your sensitivity in account.


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

man that's funny.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

--


----------



## Dactal (Apr 20, 2016)

i have so much freaking home work but im on TBT avoiding it


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2016)

that whole conversation gave me a headache


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> that whole conversation gave me a headache



lol same here, well im off to solo green brachy!


----------



## Limon (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 10th anniversary MOTHER 3.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 20, 2016)

HAPPY 4/20


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

tfw ur mom cussing in french and she doesn't even know LMAO


----------



## Stil (Apr 20, 2016)

Golly jee willagers I hope I win that pokeball


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

it's 1 am and i can't sleep and i'm tired but i can't sleep., idk what 2 do to relax but lying in my bef doing nothing makes me tink anout stuff so maybe i shoulf put on a youtube bideo and try to sleep??


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

People know I don't like to be bothered. That is why they do whatever it takes to bother me for their own amusement


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

i told myself he wouldn't be my favorite but now.. WHAT'S GOOD JIMIN.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

erik is in my campsite and my town is full, ;-;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2016)

I keep trying to use retail therapy to fill the void in my life and it only works momentarily. My closet and drawers are stuffed to the brim with clothes and I just keep buying like I have the space for it all. This isn't working.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 20, 2016)

pls say yes


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

i have a doctor appointment tomorrow (because im 25 and havent had my period in 2 years), i dont even know why i bother with them anymore, every time i go over there they tell me the EXACT SAME THING, "youre fat, thats why youre not getting your period" (ok maybe not like that, but its basically what theyre saying) like bruh yea i know im f***** fat, that cant be the reason for my f***** problem! watch, like 20 years from now its gonna turn out that i have cancer or some other serious bull***** like that!!, i f***** hate my doctor...


----------



## vel (Apr 20, 2016)

i need to do homework but i caaaaaaaaaaaan't i have a big test tomorrow too but UUGHGHG


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2016)

nnend. tonuse th ebathroom


----------



## Heyden (Apr 20, 2016)

lol haven't started


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

uhuhu i need more SP hits...


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2016)

i am sf busy lately i only get on here before i go to work or before i go to bed, i'm gonna lose track of all the fun happenings


----------



## Peter (Apr 21, 2016)

hmm I want to try out FFXIV online but idk if I want to be locked into a subscription fee lmao. but it looks pretty good, I've never really played mmorpg's and I want to play one for sure


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Pxter said:


> hmm I want to try out FFXIV online but idk if I want to be locked into a subscription fee lmao. but it looks pretty good, I've never really played mmorpg's and I want to play one for sure



ugh yea i hate those monthly sub crap >> like find if you pay once but like monthly or whatever sht they pull nty


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

LOL youtube you are so stupid sometimes i'm just bruh

*randomly listening to old portuguese things*

*glances through related/suggestions... SUPER MARIO PLAYTHROUGH*

uhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

school ends in 2 hours pls some1 set my school on fire or something so i can leave (jk ok dont set the school on fire but im really tired n wanna go home)


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

i should play fe but i'm cold and i've been up since 4am i just wanna sleep but the suns up already and maybe i should really try to eat something for once. a a a a aaa


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 21, 2016)

Apparently today is customer appreciation day for Jimmy John's and you can get $1 subs. I haven't eaten there before so maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 21, 2016)

Pxter said:


> hmm I want to try out FFXIV online but idk if I want to be locked into a subscription fee lmao. but it looks pretty good, I've never really played mmorpg's and I want to play one for sure


It's a pretty generic mmorpg except it's so insanely polished. Wasn't my kind of thing but it was p cool, has a pretty lenient free trial too iirc, so do ittt. The fact that the best race is locked behind a 30 bux content dlc was utter poop though.
But yeah I agree sub fees are utter bs. It'd be much nicer to pay once even if it's full price.


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

どcome to me bby.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

finally done removing pebbles from the sole under my sneakers ugh only bad thing about nike free lol


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

me- you realize people can have different opinions right?
person- yea ok but your opinion is wrong 
me-


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

WHY DOESNT IT CHANGE EVERY TIME IT SHOULD


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

i ruined my notebook oh well.,


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

OH MY GOD ARE YOU SERIOUSLY TRYING TO TELL ME THAT MY OPINION OFFENDS YOU WJAT


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

--


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

now when you realize you were wrong the whole time you're dismissing this whole arguement..?





- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> if this is about the sh thread then Lol



no lol


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

--


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> alrigh t we good then i just hate when ppl vauge lol



Isn't that what you do tho?


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> alrigh t we good then i just hate when ppl vauge lol



me too honestly. that's how this person and i's fight started anyway. like @ me boo


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

--


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> well not about anyone on this website ;w; or do you have any examples of me doing that??
> 
> i think ppl are allowed to complain about other people but if they do it in a passive aggressive way and complain so the person theyre complaining about can see it (like it's almost like they meant for them to see it??) then that's Ugh imo




How would you know if someone is doing it in a passive aggressive manner? Didn't you just say that you assume people are mean because you can't pick up a tone(which is funny), but now you can identify someone who's being passive aggressive? This is a example of vague.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

i want kk slider hat but i only have one ticket atm and its probs gonna be a while until i get another what do


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm sorry I'm not good enough.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

I really want to go to Wonderland and buy those GIANT Pokemon plushies but you can only win them and you just know those games are rigged.


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I really want to go to Wonderland and buy those GIANT Pokemon plushies but you can only win them and you just know those games are rigged.



one time i wasted 200 play coins just to get a stupid mike wazowski plush! too bad i got like 50 sully ones. smh.


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

jesus christ that was horrible. please stop twisting around people's words for your own sake, guys


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> How would you know if someone is doing it in a passive aggressive manner? Didn't you just say that you assume people are mean because you can't pick up a tone(which is funny), but now you can identify someone who's being passive aggressive? This is a example of vague.



what 
i mean
it's rly passive aggressive to vaguepost about someone instead of talking to them??? that's what i meant.. i ddint mean it was like. .. the tone thing... what do you mean by "this is a example of a vague"....

and why is it funny that i cant pick up a tone

also, you don't really know my problems. i have ways and methods to try to understand tone and feeling, but sometimes these methods fail and i think people are being angry when they are actually being neutral or something like that.


-

also i think that every single discussion thread ive ever written in on this site has been closed :<


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> also i think that every single discussion thread ive ever written in on this site has been closed :<



i feel u man.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i feel bad for people's kids sometimes like, how did you raise someone so nasty? i mean really. :^)


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> what
> i mean
> it's rly passive aggressive to vaguepost about someone instead of talking to them??? that's what i meant.. i ddint mean it was like. .. the tone thing... what do you mean by "this is a example of a vague"....
> 
> ...



This is another example.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 21, 2016)

TFW someone steps in poop and thinks everyone else smells gross


Just check your shoe jfc


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> This is another example.



oh my god please just explain instead of saying that, i don't get what you mean so if you want your point to get through to me you need to explain


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> TFW someone steps in poop and thinks everyone else smells gross
> 
> 
> Just check your shoe jfc



LOL ILU.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> oh my god please just explain instead of saying that, i don't get what you mean so if you want your point to get through to me you need to explain



gamzee is a troll and you should not feed the trolls.
don't take anything they say seriously because half the time i don't understand it either. you do you, curry.


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> also i think that every single discussion thread ive ever written in on this site has been closed :<


ahahaha i feel you. tough love


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> oh my god please just explain instead of saying that, i don't get what you mean so if you want your point to get through to me you need to explain




Everytime I say something you take it the wrong way. You tell me how to explain it to you.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh god. I have had this bad cough for two weeks now and it is not going away. FML


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> LOL ILU.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I'm not a troll. 
I mean yeah, Gamzee is a fictional troll, but personally I'm not.


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Everytime I say something you take it the wrong way. You tell me how to explain it to you.



JESUS I RELATE TO YOU ON SO MANY LEVELS


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

i need to sleep but my friend in america wants me to skype them at 3am my time :^)


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

so what makes me a troll


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> LOL ILU.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hh okay thank u !!! i will hhhehe


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

So are you going to tell me how to explain it to you or are we all just going to go with the "oh Gamzee is a troll lol"?


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

random thought, Gamzee isn't a troll and yall should probably take this outside the random thought thread aha


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

We're all childish, no adults here.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 21, 2016)

My mental health is deteriorating


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

well i mean ???
explain as in
explain what you meant...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

not feeling motivated to do anything today, i just want to sleep my days away


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 21, 2016)

im actually pretty funny


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

so lol my farm's name in stardew valley is porto i read that as potato //high on lemon fanta


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

mr. boss man wants me to turn in status report by 5pm today, joke's on you, sir!!, i finished it the very same day you handed the paperwork to me, you cant pull the rug out from under me, not today atleast!!!!


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

i tried singing a guitar solo and the music just suddenly stopped and oh my GOD i sound horrible


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Since I'm sick and my voice is dying, I tried singing and it was the most hilarious thing ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

so i got a prismaric shard ... lol hell no not donating that >A<


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

Idk why but all of a sudden I feel like **** today.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 21, 2016)

When I finish a romance anime I'm very happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

decided to make carne asada tacos and i cried when chopping onions, what kind of hispanic am i ;-;


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)

wow i didnt expect their new song to sound like this, sounds very melanie martinez lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

holy shiv, saint pepsi is my lord and savior!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> wow i didnt expect their new song to sound like this, sounds very melanie martinez lol


lol i love melanie martinez her music has a nice "kiddie" vibe to it


----------



## 111111111111 (Apr 22, 2016)

I came on here to browse but there's not a lot to see..


----------



## Stil (Apr 22, 2016)

Thirsty


----------



## Heyden (Apr 22, 2016)

i dont WANT TO


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2016)

im really stresssssssseedddd


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

ok now i really want a smartphone so i can get that app that can block numbers uuuugh


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2016)

the only hw ive done this year is therapy hw lol :<


----------



## Threads (Apr 22, 2016)

I really wish my brain/thought process could chill and let me live just for once. This past month has been so bad for me from an anxiety standpoint.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

mhhhmm what to eat for lunch.. and dinner the latter probably pizza lmao


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)

OMG THAT MUSIC WAS SO LOOUD I ACTUALLY SHAT MYSELF GOODYBE


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

them diablo hot sausages aaaahh *firee*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 22, 2016)

What if glasses had tiny windshield wipers?


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 22, 2016)

No matter where you cut a snake you will always decapitate it.


----------



## Peter (Apr 22, 2016)

i'm playing The Witcher 3 for the first time in a while and I've completely forgot the controls lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> What if glasses had tiny windshield wipers?



lel haven't someone made this already?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 22, 2016)

Pxter said:


> i'm playing The Witcher 3 for the first time in a while and I've completely forgot the controls lmao



I've always wanted to try that game. It does look hard to pick up the controls if it was left alone for awhile.


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)

i found a cockroach in my mcdonald's fries........ my achy breaky heart.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2016)

focus said:


> i found a cockroach in my mcdonald's fries........ my achy breaky heart.



that'd be enough to make me quit mcdonald's overall


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

focus said:


> i found a cockroach in my mcdonald's fries........ my achy breaky heart.



..............................ew just what??


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 22, 2016)

hmm this iced green tea latte isn't very good. I'll stick to the frap next time.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> lel haven't someone made this already?



Wait really...?


oh my god i just looked it up and it looks ridiculous


----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Wait really...?
> 
> 
> oh my god i just looked it up and it looks ridiculous


It's amazing how the weirdest part about the design are the glasses themselves and not the wipers holy sht. Why would anyone wear this.


Spoiler


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

good morning all!, very soon i'll have my very own fruit producing cactus!, the seeds are just starting to sprout!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

.3.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> .3.



i cant help but to pronounce your new user name as "zehloleen"


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i cant help but to pronounce your new user name as "zehloleen"



It's pronounced "Zer-oh-Lin"

420 blaze it

Ayyyy lmao Izzy's banned till September


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> It's pronounced "Zer-oh-Lin"
> 
> 420 blaze it
> 
> Ayyyy lmao Izzy's banned till September



oh my flipping gosh why that long??!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> oh my flipping gosh why that long??!!



I think you joined when she was banned still..
Izzy Reincarnated is the #1 sh**poster of TBT, probably making a ton of alts too.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I think you joined when she was banned still..
> Izzy Reincarnated is the #1 sh**poster of TBT, probably making a ton of alts too.



lol rest in pepperonis!! XD


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol rest in pepperonis!! XD



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?51486-Izzy-Reincarnated

SWEAAATTTT
im hungry
we need dish soap
fml


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2016)

well i do really want him to be there so i can talk to him. <3 

but i highly doubt he will


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I think you joined when she was banned still..
> Izzy Reincarnated is the #1 sh**poster of TBT, probably making a ton of alts too.



You're one to talk


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Sparro said:


> You're one to talk




Only 3 alts tho, and at least I post stuff worth-while..
Some of it
.3.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Only 3 alts tho, and at least I post stuff worth-while..
> Some of it
> .3.


only 3?!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Heyden said:


> only 3?!



I said only, since Izzy seems to have had.. well.. a lot


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Only 3 alts tho, and at least I post stuff worth-while..
> Some of it
> .3.


u probs dont want to publicly disclose how many alts you have, the mods are always watching! *curls up into a ball and cries*


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2016)

nvm


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> u probs dont want to publicly disclose how many alts you have, the mods are always watching! *curls up into a ball and cries*



They already know, got banned
#thuglyfe


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> They already know, got banned
> #thuglyfe



lol they have eyes everywhere XD


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Itch


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2016)

turns out all of my friends (aka fire squad) are going to saturday tutoring too so i guess i won't be lonely..


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Only 3 alts tho, and at least I post stuff worth-while..
> Some of it
> .3.



"Only"
srsly
You already spam TBT a bunch (Still incomparable to my early years), doesn't that overrule the quality?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Only 3 alts tho, and at least I post stuff worth-while..
> Some of it
> .3.



"Only"
srsly
You already spam TBT a bunch (Still incomparable to my early years), doesn't that overrule the quality?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

bird sounds


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

i enjoy some panic at the disco every once in a while but every time i listen to it i feel like one of those cringey teenagers that dye their all of their hair a stupid color and complain about how "terrible" their life is, i fricken hate it!!!


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 22, 2016)

CELTICS IN IT TO WIN IT BYE GAME OVER.
<3


----------



## aericell (Apr 22, 2016)

tempted to order another doll but if I order another then I'll keep wanting more....

one is enough ugh I'm so bad with my money


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)

me last night: im gonna pull an all nighter this is gonna be fun!
me last night: *falls asleep at 12 am*
im such a wimp

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> i enjoy some panic at the disco every once in a while but every time i listen to it i feel like one of those cringey teenagers that dye their all of their hair a stupid color and complain about how "terrible" their life is, i fricken hate it!!!



OH MY GOD ME TOO i like some of their songs a lot but i cant help but feel gross when i listen to them lol


----------



## Limon (Apr 22, 2016)

These last minute plans are killing me, but I'm just messaging _"that it's *fine :^)"*_,,


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 22, 2016)

No it's cool, vacuuming at almost 11pm won't bother anyone. Just keep only giving a crap about yourself.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice support, dad


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

my lip is bleeding


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Did my period visit again after only a week


----------



## Aquari (Apr 23, 2016)

my parakeet sneezed on me............i am blessed


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> my parakeet sneezed on me............i am blessed



..
u wot
Also turtles make strange sounds


----------



## Aquari (Apr 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ..
> u wot
> Also turtles make strange sounds



lol it might sound gross but its the cutest thing they have done all week!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

I gotta peeeeeeeee


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

you could've put a vomit warning you quasimodo-looking dong-inhaling fedora-sucking chesticle-gobbling goat-blowing lint-licking mouth-breathing porridge-faced neckbeard


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

focus said:


> you could've put a vomit warning you quasimodo-looking dong-inhaling fedora-sucking chesticle-gobbling goat-blowing lint-licking mouth-breathing porridge-faced neckbeard



are you talking about filthy frank


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> are you talking about filthy frank



yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 23, 2016)

NO REALLY ITS COOL I DONT MIND THAT YOURE MAKING A** LOADS OF NOISE AT 3 AM IT DOESNT BOTHER ME NOPE


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

OMG I ACCIDENTALLY SUNG "cause baby you're a firework, _*parmesan*_ what you're worth" AND IC ANT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

parmesan.. oh god lololol

also my tum ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

can sims stop crashing every time i try to put down flowers  -__-


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

Apparently we've run out of milk so eating a mini box of Frosties straight from the plastic bag as if they're crisps. Feeling so classy right now.


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

its ok milk is gross anyway


----------



## jiny (Apr 23, 2016)

saturday tutorials suck


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 23, 2016)

i wanna eat eggs


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't wanna do choreeess

The Memories Tho


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

paramore hasnt made any new music in so long )': why .... most bands i listen 2 very rarely make new music i mean sure fob has released a new album and patd n kent has done it as well but ???? a lot of bands havent released anything for a longgggg time and i get that music takes time but ):<


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Another bowl of cereal then clean


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

I nailed that interview!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 23, 2016)

think i should go shop for new clothes tomorrow


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

lazybones i am


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

h?kan hellstr?m is so edgy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you MAL for letting me add at least 10 of my top favorite animes. I couldn't choose just 5.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah multiple post glitch, how i hate you so...


----------



## boujee (Apr 23, 2016)

JULAYY


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 23, 2016)

it is too freakin hot out for april...


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2016)

My grandma has become so obsessed with John Cena I swear LMAO


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

holy **** im so tired its only 5:20


----------



## milkyi (Apr 23, 2016)

when ur instagram followers match up with 4 of ur lucky numbers and ur birthday


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

u wot


----------



## aericell (Apr 23, 2016)

Still debating whether or not I should buy another doll.....


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 23, 2016)

I want to watch something, but this music is so good I feel like just listening to it on my bed.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 23, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> Still debating whether or not I should buy another doll.....



What kind?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Super Timor


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

eggs are just fetus chickens


----------



## aericell (Apr 24, 2016)

Mariah said:


> What kind?



these kind


Spoiler


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> these kind
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I don't know what those are but they look like the kind of things you'll regret spending money on when you're older.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

KKK stands for Kool Kids Klub


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

i re-captured claude the spider escapee, but i need to find food for it, i wonder how long he can last without it


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2016)

i either do great or embarrassingly bad on BLR :l


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

so yeah shiny ralts worth it.. #sleepproblems


----------



## Peter (Apr 24, 2016)

i got Mirror's Edge Catalyst Closed Beta omg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

Pxter said:


> i got Mirror's Edge Catalyst Closed Beta omg



hey grats

also flight rising hates me yay rng ****


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 24, 2016)

i'm tired i couldn't sleep


----------



## Heyden (Apr 24, 2016)

doing all the group work :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

my uterus can you go rot somewhere hot (or cold) thanks.


----------



## focus (Apr 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> my uterus can you go rot somewhere hot (or cold) thanks.



...i haven't had my period for 3 months now.. wyd @uterus


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 24, 2016)

i Hte my grandmothr i wish she would just leave and notb at pur house all th time


----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)

I want to lose weight so much but I'm always lazy


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

i wonder what's going to happen tomorrow heheheh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

i wonder what im going to feed claude....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

parties.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)

I hate my job.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Yay 4 swirl


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> parties.



the only party i'd go to ;}


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 24, 2016)

im ded
i have national tests in english tomorrw 
i already havve anxiety about going away in two weeks lollll
i think im gonna try to sleep or something because ths day sucks lol


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

I wonder what I should eat


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

No TBT or Chatzy on Monday and Tuesday, I NEED TO DO HOMEWORK


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> the only party i'd go to ;}



mesmo..

also fricking sun go down... now please i cant see a sht and mom don't like me pulling down the blinds


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm poor now
Only 56 bells


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 24, 2016)

should i pay for it for her


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Time to post in brewster's in case letters randomly restock :]


----------



## focus (Apr 24, 2016)

why.

- - - Post Merge - - -

O YA i totally forgot im going to visit mentally disabled children and poor families tomorrow wow i am SO excited to finally do some good in this world


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 24, 2016)

did my dad just do a form of domestic violence to my brother...?
-----------
even if it wasn't, you still shouldn't do that.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 24, 2016)

brb gonna post in brewsters for 2 tbts


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

um wtf i got a weird ad im creeped out...,


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 24, 2016)

my computer is always making a **** ton of noice can it please maybe try shutting up?????? it makes me worry about it lol because it's like 7 or 8 years old........,..,. i guess it's just the fan being Loud because it's hot or something ??? im rly bad at computers but if my computer decides to just die one day i will die 2


----------



## milkyi (Apr 24, 2016)

#letlanaputspacesinusername


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> my computer is always making a **** ton of noice can it please maybe try shutting up?????? it makes me worry about it lol because it's like 7 or 8 years old........,..,. i guess it's just the fan being Loud because it's hot or something ??? im rly bad at computers but if my computer decides to just die one day i will die 2



lol when i read that i pictured your computer just saying "NOICE" out of nowhere XD


----------



## boujee (Apr 24, 2016)

paypal is finally working holy sht


----------



## milkyi (Apr 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> paypal is finally working holy sht



congrats!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

the smells


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> the smells



a smelly smell


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> a smelly smell



a barbeque smell


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

my mom gave me her sweater yay


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Azirona is toasty


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

My parents are probably going to ****ing kill me now, here we go. My day just went from bad to worse. Why do I always have to put up with so much bull****?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd move out but where the **** am I going to go? I've got no money or close friends.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 24, 2016)

i tried to do my nails, but one smudged and ended up looking like *****. so i just scraped the polish off along with the others.


----------



## focus (Apr 24, 2016)

i feel like nobody here likes me lol


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Mmmmmm dis ice cream is good


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

dangit claude you stupid spider, eat your rolly-poly!!!!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Tomorrow will be such fun.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

Idk why but my post isn't showing up on a thread


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

Devil's finger


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2016)

where are those ac shops with infinite unorderables when you need them


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

Kms


----------



## focus (Apr 25, 2016)

focus said:


> O YA i totally forgot im going to visit mentally disabled children and poor families tomorrow wow i am SO excited to finally do some good in this world


oh my god. that was the best thing ever.
so i went there and i honestly didn't expect to be welcomed by such cute nice people like honestly they're all disabled and most of them are poor yet they're all so happy and smiley and such sunshines i think we could all learn something from them. i cried so much its pathetic lol i love these kids i want to go back


----------



## Peebers (Apr 25, 2016)

i actually rlly hate those in ear headphones/earbuds 
u kno, the one with squishy tips 

they always fall out, and it annoying as heck 

but i recently got one of the more good ones
and it came with these extra squishy tips 

i thought they were just extras but i checked today and they were actually different sizes! medium, large and small 

i also have small ears.. i changed the tips to a small and my life has been changed
they fit so much better now #smallearstruggles


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2016)

im going 2 fall aslpee in class rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

did i srsly just wrrite aslpee i meant 2 write asleep im gonna die


----------



## Peter (Apr 25, 2016)

why is everything I want always sold out in my size omg


----------



## focus (Apr 25, 2016)

Pxter said:


> why is everything I want always sold out in my size omg



at least they can restock, nothing is ever in my size ): i am too tiny for this world


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 25, 2016)

i wonder when id get diabetes. ive been consuming too much sugar for the past years. hope i wont get it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

let's see how many people get my avatar now lol.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 25, 2016)

need to do my visual arts report ughhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

well **** it then whatever you gonna do now thanks a lot m8 >>


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

That moment when your charging device stays at 98/99%.


----------



## Peter (Apr 25, 2016)

I've been in such a 90s mood lately lmao, I wish I was a kid again...


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2016)

im so tired and also not v healthy AN yways


----------



## Mariah (Apr 25, 2016)

When rapists/animal abusers/convicted felons visit your house.


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2016)

t___t my crush almost sat next to me in lunch but someone had to cut in front of him </3


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2016)

i love when my friends say "savage mode turned on" it's rlly funny,,


----------



## Limon (Apr 26, 2016)

It feels nice to wake up at 8AM.


----------



## focus (Apr 26, 2016)

yyeeeesss girl KILL those G5s!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2016)

just voted for bernie so here's to hoping he wins it today


----------



## Seroja (Apr 26, 2016)

Had really good grilled fish for dinner. Thanks mom!


----------



## ellarella (Apr 26, 2016)

the next couple of years are going to be way more stressful than i imagined, and i'm not really sure i can handle it.


----------



## focus (Apr 26, 2016)

girl needs to hit more A5s and Bb5s and less D5s i hate how her D5s sound
ALSO she needs to do more falsettos theyre so pretty like boo u have 4 octaves dont let them go to waste


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

I woke up at 6.

Yesterday: Did homework from 11 AM to 9 PM

Grades went from crap to mostly B's

I have already finished 3 classes of school.
IT ENDS MAY 15TH, JEEZ DAD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

done with tax return papers i hope but please mom and dad stop nagging me about my life 24*7 you're annoying eh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

i killed Darnel, yeah i shot em with my nine, i shot him nine times, 9pm on the dime. and by the way it was november ninth!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 26, 2016)

im so obsessed w this game
ive had it since saturday night n steam has clocked 29 hours on me i hope that is countig with when ive paused th game and done oth things but i mkean.........   hwlp. n i had to force myself to stop playing it now aaa i love it


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

i have an alibi, birthday at red-lobster, when in reality i shot darnel like a mobster, its a lie, anyone can tell this if you know about my allergy to all shellfish!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

IT'S TIME TO STOP


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 26, 2016)

will i ever stumble upon bryson tiller in the what are you listening to thread 

rip


----------



## Limon (Apr 26, 2016)

Today felt so static even though I did various things.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

lol so i said you could borrow the laptop and watch that then you claim im angry because i was a bit busy.. ..idiota...

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> im so obsessed w this game
> ive had it since saturday night n steam has clocked 29 hours on me i hope that is countig with when ive paused th game and done oth things but i mkean.........   hwlp. n i had to force myself to stop playing it now aaa i love it



if u mean stardew valley i feel ya lol i have like idek 76 hours already lmaoo


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2016)

I am so happy right now. My project got bumped back all the way to May 4th instead of being due tomorrow. Now I have plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

ribs


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

shot up darnel with a long-a** gun and tossed it in the aquarium


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

After revisiting my high school for my sister's band concert I realized I kinda miss going to school. It was pretty easy and I had some good teacher's who supported me. Now I'm out of there and I'm just on my own...


----------



## focus (Apr 26, 2016)

oh theres my period i did not miss you at all


----------



## Seroja (Apr 26, 2016)

I wanna switch jobs.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

oh dear god, i LOVE sugar, how do i not hav diabetes already
???


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

Well...he wasn't lying.


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Well...he wasn't lying.


What the hell...........


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Well...he wasn't lying.



//screams

Now do the Harlem Shake


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

food is the only thing that can truly make my happy


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Parents: "It's just normal anxiety. Everyone has it."
Parents: "What do you have to be stressed about?"
Parents: "Our lives are harder than yours so you aren't justified to feel the way you do."
Me: **** it I'm done talking to you two.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

*sexy wiggle


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

Noooooooo.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Noooooooo.



man nintendo REALLY wants money...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

Animal Crossing app?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Animal Crossing app?



They also just revealed some stuff about the new Zelda game a few minutes ago. Is Twitter really an appropriate way to announce stuff like this?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

nintendo plz stop making thing for phones, I DONT HAVE A PHONE NINTENDO, I DONT HAVE A PHONE!


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> nintendo plz stop making thing for phones, I DONT HAVE A PHONE NINTENDO, I DONT HAVE A PHONE!


Same. :| They're just trying to do what's "popular"


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> nintendo plz stop making thing for phones, I DONT HAVE A PHONE NINTENDO, I DONT HAVE A PHONE!



You're 25 and you don't have a phone? How do you get through daily life?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> You're 25 and you don't have a phone? How do you get through daily life?



Idek .. on that hand I have an old dumphone as they call it nowadays and I'm fine. I could get a smart phone so it'd be easier to block numbers but hey...


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 27, 2016)

i have like no storage left on my phone, love live takes up almost one gig i don't have spaCE for an animal crossing app rip


----------



## Cudon (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh boy, can't wait for mediocre apps that I'll never use.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

so it was throat crap all along just great m8 >>


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 27, 2016)

@ this dude in my german class Actually i have C in german n yes im tired of life lol  im still doing better than u are so shut up ???


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Jessica Chastain was so beautiful in the Huntsmen movie and oh boy Charlize is 10/10 perfection


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

feeling better but aaaah ill die if i cant work tomorrow smh


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 27, 2016)

no more state testing oh my god yesssss  those were two long *** weeks


----------



## Cozimnormal (Apr 27, 2016)

What if i fail my tests and don't get any university offers and can't be a vet


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Whimmy Wham Wham Wahzzle!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

if swoop is the woop, then who is Mr. coffee coop?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

21 lessons in school left 
Finished math and composition today...
school ends may 15th whoo hoo

U'll probs be able to finish by Saturdayyyyy : DDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

navegar navegar..dang catchy song bruh


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

Noodle


----------



## jiny (Apr 27, 2016)

tests in 2 weeks UGH 

also still haven't got the courage to talk to my crush and it's almost end of school..


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

doodle


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

Bells pls


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Bells pls



lol are you changing your username again XDD


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol are you changing your username again XDD



:|
no


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Infinity said:


> doodle


Your avatar and sig are so beautiful! ;_;


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Nox said:


> Your avatar and sig are so beautiful! ;_;



Oh my gosh Thank you!!!!  That makes me so happy to hear as I have been looking for a good pair for a LONG time!!


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 27, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Oh my gosh Thank you!!!!  That makes me so happy to hear as I have been looking for a good pair for a LONG time!!



I love your avatar <3, your sig might be triggerish for people prone to seizures though... I'm not saying I don't like it but yeah it's like o___o in your face haha. my 2 cents meh

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and congrats on that pokeball!


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Oh my gosh Thank you!!!!  That makes me so happy to hear as I have been looking for a good pair for a LONG time!!


Np haha their both so fun to look at too! The pichu is so cute and the way the drawing goes with the animation makes it look even better. Plus your sig us so pretty, prob the best combo I've seen so far ^.^


----------



## kassie (Apr 28, 2016)

i've watched almost all of the cleveland show and

it's bad


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2016)

i cant find the song i want.....the only way for me to truly get it is to go on grooveshark but it got taken down :'{


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 28, 2016)

realllllly want to change my username.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a 2 hour tutoring session for english in 20 mins but I'm tired af


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2016)

Damn you buzzfeed!!!!!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 28, 2016)

I need a 100 year vacation


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

vai te foder .... >>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> i cant find the song i want.....the only way for me to truly get it is to go on grooveshark but it got taken down :'{



well if you know the proper name i could probably track it down lol.

also try googling like the blogspot way or something.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> vai te foder .... >>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



it was called "stardust" and was jpop, 

the genre was kinda like "fantasy jpop" and kinda told a story


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 28, 2016)

how does my dog snore like that, jesus


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 28, 2016)

paramore is a rly great band


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 28, 2016)

drake hurry up omg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

IT'S 'BOO-KAY' MOTHERTRUCKERS


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

ariana looks so precious in her summer lipsy shoot im cryign

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i like how they let lottie tomlinson model for ariana's line like it's cool but.. lottie cant model for sht
like i s2g she has the same face in every pic like boo stop


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2016)

i wanna marry saizo in birthright but it's so early idk if i should really pick a spouse on chapter like.. 9. LOL.


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

vibrato on mid belts is so pleasant tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

that guy on the quiz show.. the answer was right within the question yet you failed so hard god i can't stop crying or laughing idek


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

MAY IS SO SOON
SO IS MY BIRTHDAY
//screAMS


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

i cant draw this fml


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

curse you puberty


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

i cant find that image uuuuh


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

//dances to grocery store music
I do that all the time in the store oops


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

Spring is supposed to be beautiful. Why is it always chilly and overcast?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Nox said:


> Spring is supposed to be beautiful. Why is it always chilly and overcast?



I used to live in Alaska
I understand how you feel
The snow would finally be starting to melt around now


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2016)

Spoiler: WHY?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 28, 2016)

Its so pleasuring to see when the person who was yo friend treated you like ****, she's getting treated like **** too c:
I love Karma


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

may 20 hurry up ):


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2016)

i need more sugary things, momma needs a sugar boost!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> //dances to grocery store music
> I do that all the time in the store oops



i thought i was the only one who did that right in the grocery section in Walmart xD


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2016)

can't wait for may 2nd AHH


----------



## aericell (Apr 28, 2016)

I gave in and bought another doll....


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 28, 2016)

can we all appreciate how lit views is rn


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 29, 2016)

Trump comes to town & all hell breaks loose


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2016)

The X-Files is the best show ever...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

and then she said: "i want a divorce!" HAHAHAHAHAHAH..ha..ha..........heh...... :'{


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 29, 2016)

^ sad lyf


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

i wonder if there'll be any whistles on DW


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2016)

I have to pee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

japan tournament on pokemon > gets nice event pokemon

international > gets pokemiles. wtf


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2016)

I really wish my mom won't ****** when I order the stuff for my dollhouse, because I am probably going to start ordering parts and stuff with this check after paying her rent.


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

good khaliji pop is so much better than good western pop tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

western pop as for nowadays suck indeed lol

also i wanna go to the mall but im so tired fml


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2016)

It's so bizarre that I'm rewatching the first Pokemon season through Johto and every time I finish an episode a Pokemon gif or picture will appear of that episode that I just recently watched on my Tumblr.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2016)

omfg, i feel like I would make the best upper class wine mom ever jesus


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

my period this month is much lighter and less-crampy/bloaty/crappy in general than the rest. thx uterus <33


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

one of my morning glories is almost 3 feet tall, bby i love you but please stop growing, youre very hard to keep up with!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 29, 2016)

i wanna be free of worries...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> one of my morning glories is almost 3 feet tall, bby i love you but please stop growing, youre very hard to keep up with!!



.. i read that as something else . uh mango


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

F*** you Sans, you slowed down my game


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

i finally got to sow that pesky hole in my pj's, man that hole was longer than my lifespan lol!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

melt


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 29, 2016)

Why is it that when you give people the chance to say things anonymously, they all turn into huge f***ing a**holes?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

MOON PRISM POWER MAKE UP


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

dangit peewee!!, i swear i would hang you if i had the chance!


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

its 1 am why am i not sleepy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

my hair hurts flipping hair pins lol but my bangs look weird


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 29, 2016)

it's so annoying when you let a someone borrow a pencil and when they give it back at the end of class the eraser is completely obliterated


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Apr 29, 2016)

I am so sad that I started playing again and Zucker is gone... if I had cared he'd still be there but now I'm sad...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

Spud is a defected seedling and will have to be thrown away, but his legacy will live on through a replacement seed

RIP Spud~ 

MAR. 27 - Apr. 29


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

2 AM, still not even slightly sleepy


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

How do people think I'm a guy


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

lol i laugh at myself so much its pathetic like honestly im such a loser like i need to quit acting smart when i obviously am the polar opposite of smart


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

I will commemorate the passing of Spud by lighting a candle for 3 days, 2 of which i will be fasting


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't let me on TBT


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 30, 2016)

i need to go out running 2day bc my momwill make me bc my therapist said i have 2 n i havent exercised properly since october last yesr pray 4 me ...., i will die


----------



## endlesssky (Apr 30, 2016)

why do we toast bread when its already been baked


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2016)

There's this guy I met in a regional competition two years ago and in a span of the two days I got to hang out with him, I had a crush on him and after the competition we didn't talk any more. Then a few days ago I found his twitter and followed him and he followed back and now we're casually talking again lmaooo
He forgot my name though but that's okay, we only met for two days and talked to each other again only after two years so it's pretty reasonable x)


----------



## focus (Apr 30, 2016)

Spoiler: oka y but look hwow gorge osu?? ?//? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa








my precious little cinnamon bun. too good for this world, too pure


----------



## Heyden (Apr 30, 2016)

i think someone poisoned the honey soy chicken i feel sick


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> How do people think I'm a guy



Lol I don't know.

I'm used to most pronouns and/or countries people think I am (from) so tbh I only think it's fun xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2016)

That moment after you caught a shiny, you're saving your game ten times. _Just to be safe._


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

OMG album is coming out on monday ...!!!?!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

when im walking around town thinking about other things, and i see molly

"OMG ITS MOLLY, MOLLY, MOLLY, MOLLY, MOLLY, 
HOW'S IT GOIN BABY?"


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 30, 2016)

I hate it when you eat something dairy and then you're left with that weird feeling in your mouth euuugh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

yes mom it's 1 hour and 45 minutes something.. >>


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

Thinking to deep to think what your gonna eat but your actually waiting to bring you food that you say a long time and forgot you say that


----------



## focus (Apr 30, 2016)

i just stepped on a grape barefoot..... weirdest feeling ever


----------



## Mash (Apr 30, 2016)

Goldfish are fascinating.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

Tfw when you wake up with a super dry mouth
tatatatata
Crap am I sick my nose feels stuffy


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2016)

It CANNOT be ten to two already. :|


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

my crush liked my photo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

that is all


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> my crush liked my photo



MAKE A MOVE lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2016)

i wonder when m time will come


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

itch itch


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2016)

Another chilly and cloudy day. That's the 4th overcast in a row. And there's more where that came from. :|


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

this is how bernie is actually winning ;}


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 30, 2016)

WHY


Spoiler


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

[/spoiler]i dont know how spoiler boxes work[/spoiler]


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how spoiler boxes work





Spoiler



you gotta remove the first forward slash from your spoiler.
Unless you're being sarcastic.


----------



## windloft (Apr 30, 2016)

...


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eugRdxt7Z4E yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 30, 2016)

The fake vegan meat i ordered at this restaurant was actually really good


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

i feel like if i give this letter to him, he'll think i am some weirdo.. but i want to give it to him so bad..


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



oh wow, cool!!, but how do you name the box??


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow, cool!!, but how do you name the box??



[ spolier=name the box ] type stuff [/ spoiler]



Spoiler: name the box



type stuff



I just added spaces so the code stuff would still show


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> [ spolier=name the box ] type stuff [/ spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: thanks!



thanks!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> Spoiler: thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!



And if you want the spoiler to have just a thin bar, the code is

```
[Spoiler= ]Blah blah blah[/Spoiler]
```

It'll look a little like this:


Spoiler:  



Look writing


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

hmm i feel like 90% of the ppl here hate my guts XDDD

whatevs!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 1, 2016)

k whatever lol idk why i even


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

nine more hours.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

i want to hav a gif as my avi but the only way i can do tht is to buy the gif-avi thing in the shop

isnt there some other way?!!! ;-;


----------



## Limon (May 1, 2016)

I hope I wake up at a decent time and actually stay awake.


----------



## strawberrywine (May 1, 2016)

I hate ppl


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

idk why i'm staying up late it comes out tomorrow not tonight.. well w/e i can't fall asleep anyways.


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2016)

It's almost 1am and I'm legit wondering if Scooby Doo has been animated to eat chocolate before.


----------



## Limon (May 1, 2016)

Javocado said:


> It's almost 1am and I'm legit wondering if Scooby Doo has been animated to eat chocolate before.



http://scoobydoo.wikia.com/wiki/Jaw-stretcher_special
this page shows something about how he might have eaten some, despite it just being chocolate syrup (it's 4:30 am where i am i have nothing better to do)


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

like- Zoinks!  nobody knew it was poisonous to dogs back then man!  (pretty sure that Scoobie Snax contained all known antidotes to canine chocolate poisoning...)


----------



## Stil (May 1, 2016)

HotnSpicy? not really.......... I should sue. Tastes good though.


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

2 more hours!


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

Dude.. holy sht I wish you could have told me unless I happen to be part of that but I don't think so or at least told you.. oh well.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

I lick my hand like a cat because I wanted to


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

hooooooly the music video is so good


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2016)

im dded


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

how the *** am i supposed to fight a diablos and a seregios at the same fcking time??!!! and after i kill those two i have to then kill a deviljho, all in the same quest?!!! *** YOU CAPCOM, YOU CAN EAT MY A**

>:{


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

my head -w- and all the snot left in the back parts of my nose and throat ugh pls go away eh


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

i want to eat something spicy but there's nothing around..


----------



## Ichigo. (May 1, 2016)

long beach trip was nice but i spent too much money on food and alcohol omfg


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

looking back at how i was when i first joined this forum.....DAFUQ WAS WRONG WITH ME??!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 1, 2016)

i never though id say this but im going to clean my room


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

I need to clean my cupboard tomorrow so much junk ugh.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

when am i gonna get enough goldfishes for an expansioooonnnn??!! maybe i should really just buy goldfishes instead of earning them.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

my biggest morning glory plant is about 34in now!, way to go Ti!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> my biggest morning glory plant is about 34in now!, way to go Ti!!!!



nice progress bro how do you do it?

also why are text so slow in this game life half of the crap is not even necessary >>


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> nice progress bro how do you do it?
> 
> also why are text so slow in this game life half of the crap is not even necessary >>



patience and lots of love ;}


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

80 more fishes to go


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

NenononiniNOODLE


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> patience and lots of love ;}


oh hahaha i see must be glorious to look at indeed ;]]]


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

tfw when you see an inactive user with valuable collectibles


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU THIS WHOLE ALBUM GOT ME CRYING


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

nenenoo


----------



## duckvely (May 1, 2016)

i am so in love with this gfriend mix


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

Goulash


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 1, 2016)

ew math


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

donuts at the big donut


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

i have a fire in me, a new found love for myself


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

see you tomorrow <3 <3


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 1, 2016)

i really want to catch a pangoro and name it jotaro

it's perfect :>


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

that moment when you really like an anime guy but you know that if he were to actually exist he would absolutely hate your guts


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 1, 2016)

you are such a moron and you literally made no point with your paragraph worth of nonsense, everyone hates you now lol.


----------



## aericell (May 1, 2016)

so excited for my dolls to come but they're not even produced yet + the shipping's gonna take forever see u next year


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

when you start to like something but then the fan-base gives you ebolaids


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> when you start to like something but then the fan-base gives you ebolaids


Undertale or FNAF?


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

i am Rly close to just stabbing someone in the face w my pen leave me tf alone :^) 
im goign 2 think about my corn in stardew valley to calm down now bye
 also i only need like 40 more pills  hahah im nevr going 2 reach my goal ANYWAYs i vcpuld get some more at least? ?i dont know..,


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> Undertale or FNAF?



neither, its thet new pop singer i think her name is melanie martinez, her songs were my jam but her fanbase gave me ebolaids so now i cant listen to her songs without cringing a little bit

also, rip your sig XDD


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

^all her fans are like 12 ???


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

lol true^^^


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

rip in pieces honestly........,

most fan bases are ****ty af tho  but yeah...,.., sucks 2 b u


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

rip me lol


----------



## aericell (May 2, 2016)

even if i sleep early i'll still be tired the next day so what's the point


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

my head hurts


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> also, rip your sig XDD


I added two small ditto sprite gifs at the side and out of nowhere the gifs got larger and took up my sig. ._. I'm too lazy to change it right now lol


----------



## Ichigo. (May 2, 2016)

i keep thinking tomorrow (today) is a sunday. probably in deep denial that i have class already


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

meeh i should check my bank account rip it in peace


----------



## focus (May 2, 2016)

Spoiler: her nostrils are prettier than me i hate her so much like who gave you the permission to be thsi cute i am aggravated


----------



## strawberrywine (May 2, 2016)

4 more days and I'm free :')


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

focus said:


> Spoiler: her nostrils are prettier than me i hate her so much like who gave you the permission to be thsi cute i am aggravated
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171079



imo no human nostrils is pretty no matter what you do to it, the only nostrils that are truly beautiful are animal nostrils


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> imo no human nostrils is pretty no matter what you do to it, the only nostrils that are truly beautiful are animal nostrils



animal nostrils are gross tho?? have u seen a horse nostril


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> animal nostrils are gross tho?? have u seen a horse nostril



lol they are waayyy better looking than human nostrils


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> imo no human nostrils is pretty no matter what you do to it, the only nostrils that are truly beautiful are animal nostrils


I agree. Just look how cute doggy nostrils are! :3


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> I agree. Just look how cute doggy nostrils are! :3



to die for!! <3


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 2, 2016)

i knowingly don't answer a question in a project and i get an A+ with three extra bonus points


whaaaat


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

my random thought of the day:

random


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> I agree. Just look how cute doggy nostrils are! :3



yes i agree 

anyways holy sht i dont remember this soup this spicy haha


----------



## Dactal (May 2, 2016)

theres a kid at my school who everyone thinks is my brother, hmm


----------



## tae (May 2, 2016)

man looking back at exo showtime makes me so damn emo for exo m.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Dactal said:


> theres a kid at my school who everyone thinks is my brother, hmm



the fuq

also what's it with that cat pic you're the 2nd person i've seen with it on the internet lol


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2016)

Trying to send over $300 for a friend but PayPal is fcking up again.


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

when someone comes over but they wont eat the food you give to them because theyre on a "diet" or they dont want to eat carbs..."stupid, basic-a**, b****, i dont give a flying *** if you on a diet, youre gonna eat that goddam sandwich, and youre gonna f**** like it!!!


----------



## tae (May 2, 2016)

uh.... ok.


----------



## Cudon (May 2, 2016)

Whats up with all these steam curators centered around some anime ****? And why does the one about ''good anime cards/emotes/bgs'' have such low standards?? Basic official art of some animu lady plastered on a simple bg isn't that good imo.


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

im hungry :I


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Whats up with all these steam curators centered around some anime ****? And why does the one about ''good anime cards/emotes/bgs'' have such low standards?? Basic official art of some animu lady plastered on a simple bg isn't that good imo.



bc that thing was bound to be that from the beginning lol

also rip sleep


----------



## jiny (May 2, 2016)

Dactal said:


> theres a kid at my school who everyone thinks is my brother, hmm



samee


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Spangebub


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Thunderstorm is pretty bad. My power is probably going to go out in a minute. Looks like I'll be seeing you guys later!


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

in 65 posts ill take a break


----------



## jiny (May 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> Thunderstorm is pretty bad. My power is probably going to go out in a minute. Looks like I'll be seeing you guys later!



oh no!! i hope the thunderstorm clears out for you ):

--

im excited/nervous for friday practice ahhahahahh


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

noodle?


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> in 65 posts ill take a break



hmm i think you spammed enough for today XDD

lol jk


----------



## Limon (May 2, 2016)

I wish I wasn't so tired I want to draw more.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 3, 2016)

Spurs how are you down by four at home


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

DAD GET ME A FREAKING DRAWING TABLET


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

Spoiler: jibberish....or is it?... ;}....



01100100 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 01101001 01100100 01101011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01101001 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101111 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 00100010 01111001 01100101 01110011 00100010 00100000


----------



## aericell (May 3, 2016)

why did my school upload a picture of me when i blinked fml you took 100 pictures of diff students and out of the 20 that you uploaded one of them had to be me blinking


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

I need a Buizel plushy


----------



## visibleghost (May 3, 2016)

i have a science essay to write and i think i'm supposed to hand it in like.. pretty soon.. ,.and i have done nothing Wow  someone give me an a im done w this i cant !!! concentrate!!! in "!! school !!


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

I forgot to do my methods of investigation homework.


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2016)

I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE ASH GOT RID OF HIS GOODRA! YOU SUCK ASH!!!!!


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

Nox said:


> I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE ASH GOT RID OF HIS GOODRA! YOU SUCK ASH!!!!!



HOLD THE PHONE! HOLD THE PRESSES!! He did what? I may have to start watching the series again. Like did he actually release Goodra? What is he now super competitive and said "I have two dragon pokemon so this isn't balanced. One must go."?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2016)

V-drift said:


> HOLD THE PHONE! HOLD THE PRESSES!! He did what? I may have to start watching the series again. Like did he actually release Goodra? What is he now super competitive and said "I have two dragon pokemon so this isn't balanced. One must go."?


Oh I'm sorry if I spoiled anything for you. I am not even watching the series though I am just looking at the updates on the wiki xD


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

Nox said:


> Oh I'm sorry if I spoiled anything for you. I am not even watching the series though I am just looking at the updates on the wiki xD



Oh I don't mind spoilers. However, I have to start watching it again as I stopped watching since black and white series. I told myself, it cannot get any worse than it has been, right? But the whole "Releasing Goodra" sort of topped it off to the point I want to see what happened. That or search the wikia myself or ask you.


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2016)

Nah I never watch x and y so you'll have to see for yourself. xD


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 3, 2016)

Do trees have feelings?


----------



## endlesssky (May 3, 2016)

I'm so sad about Cory Monteith's death.
Yes, I know it was 3 years ago, but still ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

this song is so good ...


----------



## endlesssky (May 3, 2016)

How do we know the universe is infinite?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2016)

endlesssky said:


> How do we know the universe is infinite?


Because we want to believe it like that


----------



## ellarella (May 3, 2016)

i can't wait to give my presents to my sister!


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

why does it smell like old fish here


----------



## tae (May 3, 2016)

im gonna drop this phone on my face it's too big for my hobbit hands.


----------



## Peter (May 3, 2016)

meh i had an exam but i also had vanilla brioche french toast with peanut butter and jelly from my fav caf? afterwards SO


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2016)

im pretty sure my coworkers are trash talking about me right now : P


----------



## focus (May 3, 2016)

"bromance" by nigahiga is so catchy its literally been stuck in my head for 4 years now


----------



## Seroja (May 3, 2016)

I need to drink more water.


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Why couldn't they have had roast chicken flavor


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTQoiWIuZMA


still laughing about the katakana/transliteration of this song. like make up your mind if it's Portuguese or Italian lmao.


----------



## Heyden (May 3, 2016)

watching mulan at 3am l o l


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

GET OUT OF MY THROAT
do i  need to get my tonsils taken out


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2016)

Hoopa-Unbound is now uber? Well ****


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

smol gallery 5 da win


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 3, 2016)

my school serves these cinnamon pretzel sticks and everyone says they're gross but i think they're amazing


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah os sobreviventes and pr?-hist?rias are such good albums i want them on vinyl meow ;;

also screw it lemon sorbet is the **** im gonna eat it up now


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

get me a tablet PLEASE


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

no one here watches black butler, i cri every time ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Someone make me feel good about my art


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

Someone help me find a wingman


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

honeybadger so crazyyyyyyyy


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 3, 2016)

sho me dat shine boiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

bish


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

there is a song called "campari soda"

im dying

lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 3, 2016)

a glazed donut sounds so good right now


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

theyre on to me!!!!!!



Spoiler: *sweats profusely*


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 3, 2016)

how many breads?


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

when you clean your room until its spotless, but you still feel like its dirty as all hell ;-;


----------



## V-drift (May 3, 2016)

Comic Con is close by for me in a certain little island!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2016)

I feel happy but at the same time sad


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

spent a good half hour feeding 2 stray cats, they were both a bit skittish with each-other, one was even growling and hissing but i calmed them down with a bit of ham, but since they were a bit squirrely i coundnt pet either of them, but if i see them again tomorrow i'll make sure to try to pet them!


----------



## visibleghost (May 4, 2016)

im supposed to write about style n fashion n stuff connected to a sweater i sew earlier this year and i have no idea what to write im dying and being on forums instead .......


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im supposed to write about style n fashion n stuff connected to a sweater i sew earlier this year and i have no idea what to write im dying and being on forums instead .......



i can do it for you srsly im bored rn... -dies-

also fml tis **** now my friend is sick again like bruh why do you even want my help watching your dog ass if he's gonna be sick aaah


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

I wish I.O.I can stay together as a group for all eternity.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 4, 2016)

needwagon for speedwagon :^)


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

no streetpass today o well time to waste playcoins lol


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2016)

Rain rain, go away. Come again another day~

No really rain, GTFO already.


----------



## V-drift (May 4, 2016)

I don't need a best friend to stab me in the back. Smashing in team battle does that to me already. XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 4, 2016)

Two As and a B on my finals so far. Still have 2 left and then I can go the **** home!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

i caught a black/white regal jumping spider, and he's quite the sassy one!!, his big glossy fangs are enough to warm even the worst Arachnophobe's heart!!! <3


----------



## duckvely (May 4, 2016)

"neglected by happinessdelight" is too long for a user title


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

oh gosh, im so stupid, i tried to take a pic of my new spider i caught but i accidentally knocked over its enclosure and it shattered everywhere!!!, claude has been recaptured and hes doing fine but i gave him my fav rock as a sorry present ;-;


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

How to make extra money?


----------



## Xerolin (May 4, 2016)

Stop using size 3 text

Also yay I got a phone


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Stop using size 3 text
> 
> Also yay I got a phone



i got mine taken away


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2016)

i love mints

they curb my appetite


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

i took a successful pic of my sweet baby Claude, and i didnt even shatter his jar this time!!!



Spoiler: My sweet baby Claude!! <3


----------



## V-drift (May 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Stop using size 3 text
> 
> Also yay I got a phone



But is that not the person who wrote his/her post choice?


----------



## focus (May 4, 2016)

i'm gonna have to go another week without my glasses? ohohhhohohoh boy


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Stop using size 3 text


Okay.


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Stop using size 3 text
> 
> Also yay I got a phone



do you want us to write our comments in size 1 and in pink so we can be "kawaii"??


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> do you want us to write our comments in size 1 and in pink so we can be "kawaii"??


I approve of this


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> I approve of this



this is how you do it, the less you can see it, the more kawaii it is XDD


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Omg no that hurts my eyes!

I'm thinking about what to have for lunch again. This is torture.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 4, 2016)

wait a minute getting your eyes tattooed is a thing?


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> wait a minute getting your eyes tattooed is a thing?


Kids do the darnest things these days.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> Kids do the darnest things these days.



oh my god this is actually really gross
i just searched it up btw 
god damn


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> oh my god this is actually really gross
> i just searched it up btw
> god damn


So did I OMFG WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??????


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

thats been a thing for a while now :/


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Okay those are really creepy


----------



## Limon (May 5, 2016)

Persona 5 is having some new updates after so long but the livestream is at 8:30am I'll be in school asdfghjkl.


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

im so tired pls let me sleep


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2016)

why are you so obsessed with someone who hates you, why are ppl like this


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

Zane said:


> why are you so obsessed with someone who hates you, why are ppl like this



the natural human desire to have the unobtainable


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

ok so i wanna play stardew valley rly badly but i cant bc im not at home and i wont be home until sundsy evening some1 kill me k thx


----------



## focus (May 5, 2016)

me waiting for dangerous woman visual 2 
View attachment 171300

oh well at least we have into you coming out tomorrow night


----------



## Peter (May 5, 2016)

full sugar sodas are the best and worst things


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

im 100% dead


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

shuddup, i'll *****ing destroy you

lol cant say that with a strait face XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2016)

mom... lololol you're cute.


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

WOAH, i fed a singular ant to my spider and he attacked it immediately!!!, he still has it in his mouth!, good job claude!!!
you completed your first captive hunt!!!


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

He's finally home and safe. Thank goodness


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

I'll get to talk to my  mom soon, yay


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 5, 2016)

i have survived the reckoning that is my class presentation

eehHHeeEugh


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

I need gud animes to watch


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2016)

rip moko im too drunk meow


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

//sesame street theme


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2016)

why did i get "canto do desertor" on my brain now for.. ah


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

time to watch gay youtubers


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

things i want to do
go home
play stardew valley
be in my room
be alone
shower lmao
sleep in my bed

things i cant do
all of the abovd


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

I shouldn't have slept until 3 pm today.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 5, 2016)

fsteak?


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

gET MEa tABLet!!!!1!1!!!11!!1!


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

should I take another glass of wine.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

Seriously, GET ME A FREAKING DRAWING TABLET. GETTING AN APP ON A REGULAR TABLET ISN'T THE SAME
stoopid dade


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 5, 2016)

I JUST FINISHED MY THIRD YEAR OF COLLEGE!!!!!


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I JUST FINISHED MY THIRD YEAR OF COLLEGE!!!!!


Congrats! My older brother is finished with his third year as well!


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I JUST FINISHED MY THIRD YEAR OF COLLEGE!!!!!



: D congrats! My dad is almost finished with his fist year of college, he went back to school last year.

Hnnnnnnnn I need to write my report so my dad will stop bugging me


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

big, strong, and moving along, Ti the morning glory plant has grown to be an astonishing 4 feet!!, she has been untangled from her trellis and will be transferred to the backyard on saturday!!


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

why is my hamster making so much noise in his cage omg


----------



## Kevinnn (May 5, 2016)

ffs i had no i idea you can put periods in your username


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

k gtg


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

I wonder if anyone is ever going to see the blog post I just made lol.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

WHY AM I SO LAZY


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2016)

i discovered ricegum and he's so funny lol


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> WHY AM I SO LAZY




I question myself this every day


----------



## Saylor (May 5, 2016)

can I take you out to see the sea?


----------



## Akira-chan (May 5, 2016)

A poem, to Laslow:

Loving Laslow, sweet prince
Always there for me, drying my tears
So much given up, none returned
Laslow, rest your head on my chest
Objections will not stop me, I am yours
Won't you say the same for me?


​

Idk Im bored


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2016)

The pizza box is square and the pizza circle but divided into triangles..... And we eat it from inside to out '_'


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

As soon as I get my refund I think I will get an actual physical copy of New Leaf! (Yea, I waste my money)


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

inTO YOU IS SO GOOD *** ME UP ARIANA

- - - Post Merge - - -

*** i think i love this more than let me love you what the actual *** im crying its so good


----------



## kassie (May 6, 2016)

i love buying my boyfriend things

he's a spoiled lil ****


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

goddangit!!, stop bothering me for stupid reasons!!!!, i dont care if im not doing anything, if its not important then LEAVE ME THE F**K ALONE!!!


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Lllick


----------



## strawberrywine (May 6, 2016)

Bye finals


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

ςραghεττι


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

oh dat daug o' maihne!!


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Dem eyes


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

Spoiler: thsi outfit.s i am deaid. fk emee up ariana grande-butera you  fkn lil bt ch i will hunt you down iha te her so mcuch kmsm i am snatcgehdb







can you BELIEVE ariana is the cutest human being ever


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

I have a bad habit of chewing on styluses


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I have a bad habit of chewing on styluses



lol i too have that, you can actually see the tiny bite marks!


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

My mom's gonna be so happy <3


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

the "mooOOve" in Into You, like if you agree


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I have a bad habit of chewing on styluses



welcome to the club..


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I have a bad habit of chewing on styluses


Meanwhile I lost my stylus like a month into owning my 3ds and have been too lazy to buy any new ones :x


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

i kinda wanna save up for an username change again hm


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

i hate double spacing while writing essays


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> i kinda wanna save up for an username change again hm



what was your last username what


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

focus said:


> what was your last username what



noiru or umeko idek


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> i kinda wanna save up for an username change again hm


What usernames have you used so far? I remember seeing a few diff ones but idr them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> What usernames have you used so far? I remember seeing a few diff ones but idr them.



the one signed up for mayordragon i think lmaoo

then i had like umeko, jun, noiru and this one iirc.


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> noiru or umeko idek



weird. dont remember. probably joined after ur latest username change lool


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

i believe you did if your join date is correct i think i was moko at that time


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

But why would you? Moko is cute! Also, don't you feel like a loss of identity after changing usernames?

mayordragon thoooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Seroja said:


> But why would you? Moko is cute! Also, don't you feel like a loss of identity after changing usernames?
> 
> mayordragon thoooo



dude this is like my 4th or 5th and no I think people know who I am anyways XD

If you get which character is it from it kinda is but no one knows the book here except for like one person so xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yes mayordragon really weeb right haha but it was the name of my very first mayor back in 2013 when i got the game.


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> i believe you did if your join date is correct i think i was moko at that time



yeah its correct haha. dont even know how you can just save all ur bells for multiple username changes lol i have been trying to get a gif icon thing for months now but i just cant save my bells for sht


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

focus said:


> yeah its correct haha. dont even know how you can just save all ur bells for multiple username changes lol i have been trying to get a gif icon thing for months now but i just cant save my bells for sht



you can use it more than once unless they removed it  and that was before i got into collectibles and shizz.


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

Ahh figured it was the name of your mayor. Anyway, Moko reminds me of Momoko, the author of ChibiMaruko and it gives me the cute cuddly vibe. But just Moko is kinda cool sounding.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Ahh figured it was the name of your mayor. Anyway, Moko reminds me of Momoko, the author of ChibiMaruko and it gives me the cute cuddly vibe. But just Moko is kinda cool sounding.



if you know the book moko's from i swear im gonna kiss you.

also yes i know it's one letter off booger in various languages but still makes it even cooler XD


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> the one signed up for mayordragon i think lmaoo
> 
> then i had like umeko, jun, noiru and this one iirc.


Oh I remember you going by noiru :0


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Oh I remember you going by noiru :0



you did? cool hah!

i hardly remember it myself other than having these really weeb avatars lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i kinda want to change it to Madrugada (after a song) but then I'm sure everyone would even more think I'm Portuguese lol.


----------



## Hollowby (May 6, 2016)

Finally got someone to leave yaaaaay


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

my booty-hole hurts ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> my booty-hole hurts ;-;



i dont wanna know what you've been up to


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> i dont wanna know what you've been up to



i took a really large poo XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i took a really large poo XD



oh that kind. lmao i see.


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Pop goes the knuckles


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

my god, kanye plz... TAKE ME!!!! ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> my god, kanye plz... TAKE ME!!!! ;-;



ewwwwww

also wish i had more booze damnittt


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> ewwwwww
> 
> also wish i had more booze damnittt



college dropout and late registration are strait fire ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> college dropout and late registration are strait fire ;u;



what does that have to do with booze lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

what to do for my sig.. idk


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> what does that have to do with booze lmao



everything XDD

;v;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> everything XDD
> 
> ;v;



what tf did you smoke m8


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> what tf did you smoke m8



feels and good vibes ;x;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> feels and good vibes ;x;



ah entender lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCDp9Cu5aX4 (Contains f*** a lot)
tHIS
brb falling off bed XD


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCDp9Cu5aX4 (Contains f*** a lot)
> tHIS
> brb falling off bed XD


Oh no, not the f***


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMKHMcS7X3g

cant believe this is from the early 80s dude.


----------



## Hollowby (May 6, 2016)

made my own animated sig \o/


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Hollowby said:


> made my own animated sig \o/



Looks good, I like it!


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 6, 2016)

brb laughing at all those angry bible-thumpers commenting on adele's compliments to beyonce


----------



## Bilaz (May 6, 2016)

Well I'm just happy because I just joined this forum and I'm having a blast.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

Yay my brother is now home from college! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lunarkitty said:


> Well I'm just happy because I just joined this forum and I'm having a blast.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Hollowby (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Looks good, I like it!



Thanks!


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Anime is weird


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

i just watched Jumanji 3 nights in a row in a (bad) attempt to avoid studying for finals. what has my life come to


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

now im hungry for a hot dog dangit


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

you know i dont f*** wit no PICKLES!!!

F**** YOU AND YOUR PICKLES!


----------



## Ichigo. (May 6, 2016)

recently every time I come onto these forums I see something that makes me go NOPE and leave


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

i found a very tiny jumping spider but hes too small to be held captive, so i'll have to feed him to William (my daring jumping spider) im partially drowning the tiny one so he can calm down a bit, and then i'll put him in with william!


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Pickle juice popsicles


----------



## visibleghost (May 6, 2016)

my head  hurts but !! at least !! in less than 48 hours i will b home !!!!!!! yay i cannot wait this place sucksss


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqcjpwAHsTQ classic papu franku @ friends


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

stop ur car alarm b4 i *** up ur face


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

.//tentacle sounds


----------



## Heyden (May 6, 2016)

I wanna stay home all day and sit at my computer but I have to go to a wedding UGH


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> .//tentacle sounds



hmm, i know where this might be heading XD


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

I have no idea how to play Mafia


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I have no idea how to play Mafia



lol neither do i, tbh i dont want anything to do with it


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

Wtf my Stardew Valley is glitching... I had 2 Sebastians in my ''friend list'', I have a Sebastian standing behind a lamp and Sebastian ran around the house like one of the children do which I'm p sure adult chars don't do



Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Dankey Kang

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> hmm, i know where this might be heading XD



I was just looking at my avi


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

william has eaten the tiny spider i gave him!, hes loving it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> Dankey Kang
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*insert lenny face*


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Dis song


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

i just succeeded in a sneaking mission to grab something at my grandma's house without getting caught by my little cousin

thank god


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

I should start learning languages again..


----------



## milkyi (May 6, 2016)

he hit me and it felt like a kiss


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

please be here on monday <3


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

i ate about 20 or more pieces of sushi today

UGGHHHHH SO FULL


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i ate about 20 or more pieces of sushi today
> 
> UGGHHHHH SO FULL



hoooOOOwww i can barely eat one piece


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

My eyelids haven't felt this heavy in a while.


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> My eyelids haven't felt this heavy in a while.



what happened to your avi??


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> hoooOOOwww i can barely eat one piece



You must just find it gross

Omg DAD TAKE ME TO A SUSHI BAR FOR MY BDAY AND GET ME BOBA TOO YASSSSS
Sunday is gonna be awesome for my mom, we haven't talked in like a year


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

plz stop using "yas" and "slay" before you summon another satan-spawn like the "whips" and "nae-naes"


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> plz stop using "yas" and "slay" before you summon another satan-spawn like the "whips" and "nae-naes"



But I say YASSSSSSSSS not yas


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

its the same but all capitalized, which is worse


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2016)

I feel dumb haha how could I not suspect this but oh well


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

I dont wanna get the laundry


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> plz stop using "yas" and "slay" before you summon another satan-spawn like the "whips" and "nae-naes"



Where was I when whip and naenae happened?


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Where was I when whip and naenae happened?



idk, but be glad you missed that shot of ebola


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

flippin mucus go away now please


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

words cant explain how badly i want to bathe in spiders


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> words cant explain how badly i want to bathe in spiders



...gross

also ah gotta take my 3ds for a walk choo choo


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

.......lordt


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Taking Monday off to bring my mother in law around


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

need to get lunch but im like not hungry at all frickle.


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

im ded
anyways i will probably be home in around 30 hours yayyyyy i'll survive !!!!! probably


----------



## LevyTheFox (May 7, 2016)

I wonder if the chocolate cake is off yet


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

i Hate the heat ok byw


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

its raining outside but its still super bright out

ok


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 7, 2016)

so happy its finally the weekend

finally have time to actually do stuff


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

my nose go die also im still pissed i missed that plaza ticket hat ffff


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

why do people take everything so seriously these days like i swear i could say i dont like mcdonalds and someone would say "wow really? i identify as a french fry and that offends me and my fellow brethren you nerd" like stop!!! getting!!! so!!! worked!!! up!!! over!!! everything!!!


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

focus said:


> why do people take everything so seriously these days like i swear i could say i dont like mcdonalds and someone would say "wow really? i identify as a french fry and that offends me and my fellow brethren you nerd" like stop!!! getting!!! so!!! worked!!! up!!! over!!! everything!!!



"i identify as a french-fry"

lol XD


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

watching leicester getting the Englisch cup , wow amazing


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

I want another vanilla heart


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

i missed his birthday i totally forGOT ....​


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

2 spiders!, each in separate jars, stalking each other XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2016)

I think it's hilarious the most popular game for the 3DS right now on GameStop's website is Cubic Ninja since everyone wants to homebrew.


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

how do you send "0" tbt??!!!


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

focus said:


> why do people take everything so seriously these days like i swear i could say i dont like mcdonalds and someone would say "wow really? i identify as a french fry and that offends me and my fellow brethren you nerd" like stop!!! getting!!! so!!! worked!!! up!!! over!!! everything!!!


Lmao, people will get offended by anything these days.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

CAUSE IM LUKE SKYWALKER TONIGHTTT ~

ok if anyone else than lencurryboy gets the lyrics a+ lol


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

^ ): i got the lyrics can i still get an a+ pls


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ^ ): i got the lyrics can i still get an a+ pls



yas always meu amigo

lol watching ****ing ?m?l/show me love so yeah all the bd music ahhaa


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

thank u v much

aLSO I SAW(well, heard, i was in another room) THat that was on tv it's a nice movie honestly!!! but it's kind of weird because the first time i watched it i was like 12 n i was like -__- she's sixteen thats SO Old" n now i am 16 and ......,..,..  i dunno it just feels rly weird ):<


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

git me milk


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thank u v much
> 
> aLSO I SAW(well, heard, i was in another room) THat that was on tv it's a nice movie honestly!!! but it's kind of weird because the first time i watched it i was like 12 n i was like -__- she's sixteen thats SO Old" n now i am 16 and ......,..,..  i dunno it just feels rly weird ):<



de nada.. ah yes it is too much 90s for me though so cringey lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2016)

I haven't been online in 3 days and I feel like I missed out on so much.


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

Smells like angry fish


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

i havent been here long but my patience for this forum is already running dangerously low, i need to find more fun things to do here


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

oh my god popping orbeez are so fun <3


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

my back hurts so.. so.. much ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> oh my god popping orbeez are so fun <3



hhhhh ikr


----------



## Ichigo. (May 8, 2016)

all i've done today is write this stats paper and eat roasted seaweed lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2016)

only one more day until the weekend, wish I didn't feel like such crap so I could do something productive but who knows maybe ill get a bit of energy and be able to get something done... who knows. Also can't wait for my supplies and shoes to come in the mail woo!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

^love that 6x2 candy line up, hope they keep it that rather than whatever ugliness they pulled last night.

also why do the buses have such a shtty timetable here i s2g


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

mood bc only 2 more weeks of school and i've got a 4 month long summer vacation


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

Oh boi Persona 5 is gonna be amazingggggg


----------



## Peter (May 8, 2016)

you know you're procrastinating studying real bad when you're considering cleaning your bedroom


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

Pxter said:


> you know you're procrastinating studying real bad when you're considering cleaning your bedroom



literally same. someone bash me with a fcking rOCK ALREADY


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

It's time to get a haircut


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

im going to punch tge next person tht makes a trigger joke around me in the  face i dont even care lmaoooo
im so fcking tired of it just say that you hate mentally ill ppl out loud instead :~)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also on a less violent note i'll b home in a few hours yyyeeeeeee


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

so come on baby light my fireeee


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

depression all over again


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

i really wanna b friends w this one person on here like i feel like theyre one of the few people i could actually talk to more than once and not want to suffocate myself but like????? idk how to start the conversation like??? hi ur cool talk to me???? i need to die asap


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

ooohhhhhh soulbound.


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

we have like 230 km left.,,,.. we're in link?pinh...,.. rip me Honestly im dead i might just play more majora's mask n try to time travel irl or something  hskfkfodky


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> we have like 230 km left.,,,.. we're in link?pinh...,.. rip me Honestly im dead i might just play more majora's mask n try to time travel irl or something  hskfkfodky



all the best!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

I was going to save my bells on an animated avatar, but my temptation for the Mother's Day Carnation won me over :>


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I was going to save my bells on an animated avatar, but my temptation for the Mother's Day Carnation won me over :>



at least animations are not "restocked like never" throughout the day/night :v grats though i want one so bad.. or two.

- - - Post Merge - - -

restock meow or i will turn the whole site into a lille palle fansite


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

Seroja said:


> all the best!



aaaa thank u!!!! we'll b there in like an hour i think :0


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> aaaa thank u!!!! we'll b there in like an hour i think :0



yayyy let's hope!


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

im. finlaly home. and im dead. but now i will start being alive k

also have u all enjoyed hearing about my life 2day i hope so k bye


----------



## Peter (May 8, 2016)

Pxter said:


> you know you're procrastinating studying real bad when you're considering cleaning your bedroom



I literally only just got done cleaning and I've done no studying at all


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

lmaooo these album covers im laughing too hard


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Sister: "You should really stop sleeping during the day."
Me: Oh really? Well sis you sleep during the day too so you have no room to talk.


----------



## aericell (May 8, 2016)

A month left of high school


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

the volume slider on my XL is like totally broken i'm so sad (i mean it works but there's no way to completely shut the volume off now, it's always faintly playing)


----------



## duckvely (May 8, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> A month left of high school



never really talked to you before but have fun with your last month!


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

I wish my sweat glands aren't so active especially the ones around my face fml


----------



## f11 (May 9, 2016)

This *****....


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

one more restock


----------



## V-drift (May 9, 2016)

I got my annoying cousin super salty. XD


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

V-drift said:


> I got my annoying cousin super salty. XD



gg
now stop making all your posts size 3


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 9, 2016)

what a beautiful duwang


----------



## Cudon (May 9, 2016)

I'm so unhealthy


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Every time I see this


> Most users ever online was 2,117, 07-21-2015 at 08:05 PM.



I thought to myself- what went on on that day?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Every time I see this
> 
> 
> I thought to myself- what went on on that day?



The same bruh. Either it was some bot attack or they had sht going on.


----------



## mogyay (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> The same bruh. Either it was some bot attack or they had sht going on.



summer restock maybe??


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

mogyay said:


> summer restock maybe??



wasn't that in june?? or yeah maybe they had another still dang many users when it's hardly 1/3 on normal days. idek i'm usually not on during us rush hours so


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

I would hate to compete against 2k people for collectibles though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I would hate to compete against 2k people for collectibles though.



yeah :0 same here with that laggy shop and people who don't get the lag....


----------



## S-A-M (May 9, 2016)

School...


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

this is kind of emo 
but i rly lik e some of bmth's songs.........


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

it just randomly started storming hallelujah i love stormy weather


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 9, 2016)

this eraser smells great
*sniff sniff*


----------



## LoserMom (May 9, 2016)

i'm really hungry and i want some chipotle
but im lazy and dont want to go get it
and im cheap so i dont want to spend money on food
.....but i still like to complain that im hungry and want chipotle :]


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2016)

Last night I had a dream where my Xbox 360 was as loud as a vacuum and we couldn't play it anymore.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Phone charge


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 9, 2016)

mayor-brooke said:


> i'm really hungry and i want some chipotle
> but im lazy and dont want to go get it
> and im cheap so i dont want to spend money on food
> .....but i still like to complain that im hungry and want chipotle :]



Lmaooo this is my life 

I'm so tired of this election. It's been one huge joke and it's so embarrassing for this country honestly


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

lol sooo Jorge Palma has a swedish wikipedia page ..whoever bothered editing that lol


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

it is 1 am
i avcidentallty played majora's mask 4 like 2 hours
i need to get up n ready for school in like six hours..   sso i rly shouldnt play any more buT i ely want 2 Help,,,,,.....


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 9, 2016)

EW WHAT DID I JUST LICK IT WAS SALTY AND BITTER


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

ariana stans on twitter are so quick at trending #justiceforvisual2 when they could be giving Into You the promotion it needs :/ watch them complain about it flopping later


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2016)

I want to see Captain America: Civil War so bad.


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

but for real though if she pulls another voodoo love/og honeymoon avenue on us i'm gonna whoop her ass lol i need visual 2 for my well-being


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

I really need to be posting on mafia more


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

It's really quiet here right now


----------



## Limon (May 9, 2016)

I hate it when characters look nice design wise but are boring or annoying in some way.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

Nummmbbb


----------



## Kevinnn (May 10, 2016)

Curry has 12 in this OT so far...


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

MY CAT IS EATING MY DOG'S FOOD X,D


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2016)

i was at my therapist and apparently there was a  fire drill at school lol rip in pieces . obviously there was no fire but .......... i dunno



Xerolin said:


> MY CAT IS EATING MY DOG'S FOOD X,D



is ur dog still alive btw


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i was at my therapist and apparently there was a  fire drill at school lol rip in pieces . obviously there was no fire but .......... i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> is ur dog still alive btw



yes she is
My cat was harassing her again tho :')


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> yes she is
> My cat was harassing her again tho :')



pls lock up ur cat somewhere where they cant get to your dog omg


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> pls lock up ur cat somewhere where they cant get to your dog omg



they're alright, he (the cat) cant even hurt her (dog). He just bites her neck fat as she drags him around lol. Meowl, bite, let go. Rinse and repeat. She just gets annoyed by it maybe and thinks he's playing. They're both sleeping rn, crazy lil' s***s <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> they're alright, he (the cat) cant even hurt her (dog). He just bites her neck fat as she drags him around lol. Meowl, bite, let go. Rinse and repeat. She just gets annoyed by it maybe and thinks he's playing. They're both sleeping rn, crazy lil' s***s <3



someone found the basement i see. 

also ugh i wanna go to this concert tonight but meh i only found out last night -w-


----------



## Heyden (May 10, 2016)

SIX TY


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2016)

a bunch of 7 graders made cinnamon buns that theyre giving out to ppl and that's sweet and all but it smells like cinnamon buns everywhere and im dying help


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> a bunch of 7 graders made cinnamon buns that theyre giving out to ppl and that's sweet and all but it smells like cinnamon buns everywhere and im dying help



take them all .. lol just kidding i like the smell though

also rip i only have like hamburgers at home again bruh


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> take them all .. lol just kidding i like the smell though
> 
> also rip i only have like hamburgers at home again bruh



hamburgers r great tho im jelly

- - - Post Merge - - -

another thing 

i hate the boy s in my class omg gggg


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> hamburgers r great tho im jelly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah but i have like nothing to jav on them and im too lazy to wobble down to the store lmaoo ;;

also man this book is so fun i'm literally rofl'ing rn XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



AquaStrudel said:


> EW WHAT DID I JUST LICK IT WAS SALTY AND BITTER



pls spare the details i don't think they are suitable here


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> they're alright, he (the cat) cant even hurt her (dog). He just bites her neck fat as she drags him around lol. Meowl, bite, let go. Rinse and repeat. She just gets annoyed by it maybe and thinks he's playing. They're both sleeping rn, crazy lil' s***s <3


I'm pretty sure they're just playing around. My cats playfight a lot but they never hurt each other and whatnot.

I've always been subtly wondering why my thighs are just so fat compared to the rest of my body. But then I realized. My body's pear shaped. I'm a pear.
I decided to look up some ''fashion'' crap about the body type and it's kinda sad how all the fashion goes ''try to imitate being a hourglass, hide yo hips, hide yo thighs and try to make your top bigger''


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

^Pear here as well lmao.. Which looks fun cause I'm pretty thin othewise but nope floppy boobs galore I hope they don't get bigger tho :/


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^Pear here as well lmao.. Which looks fun cause I'm pretty thin othewise but nope floppy boobs galore I hope they don't get bigger tho :/


Yeah big boobs seem like such a pain :x


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Yeah big boobs seem like such a pain :x



Yeah I don't have big boobs like double D or anything but since I'm very thin and petite to my size in general they look way bigger than they are ;x 

Anyways can they stop increasing the price on the public transport cards here I swear to god.


----------



## Heyden (May 10, 2016)

f*** apple, next chance I get im going back to android


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2016)

Litten is going to evolve into a cat pirate and I'm calling it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Yeah I don't have big boobs like double D or anything but since I'm very thin and petite to my size in general they look way bigger than they are ;x
> 
> Anyways can they stop increasing the price on the public transport cards here I swear to god.


The price for public transport has been on the rise here too.. sniff.. 7 years ago I could buy a one-use bus ticket for 1,10e but now it's 1,60e


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 10, 2016)

i want to learn how to do that one creepy rero rero thing kakyoin does with a cherry in his mouth


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Litten is going to evolve into a cat pirate and I'm calling it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah a monthly card for adults is like 790 SEK.. like around €80-90 or whatever the rates are now uuuugh. I wonder what they are thinking when deciding sht here


----------



## focus (May 10, 2016)

i hope it storms again tonight


----------



## Seroja (May 10, 2016)

Long journey tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

frackle frick i dont wanna go grocery shopping tonight uuuuuu


----------



## focus (May 10, 2016)

bless my soul its storming again


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

I HATE WRITING SHOPPING LISTS

o k bye


----------



## Seroja (May 10, 2016)

about time to go to bed but I don't wanna


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

my random thought......... nothing


----------



## focus (May 10, 2016)

i just realized DW drops in 10 days im about to get SO obnoxious


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2016)

im going 2 actually die ik i write that a lot but im srs
ive run out of good chewing gum so now i only have disgustign flavours left help

aNOTHER THINGgggg i hate when u dont eat for a long time and then u try to eat but it hurts and you arent hungry so u cant eat...... like........, body....,,, whats going on do u want me 2 starve.......,


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

I hate myself. I hate the world, the corruption that fills at that nobody seems to notice, and I hate that I'm going to die alone because nobody loves me.


----------



## RaineyWood (May 10, 2016)

I'm excited for the new Pokemon games but I also just dislike the way my life is going right now. 
My knee doesn't feel right inside.
I'm constantly hurting my arm. 
I just want to get to the doctor but I can't til Thursday. 
And I don't want to have to go to the ER and wait around 4-5 hours just to be seen.


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I hate myself. I hate the world, the corruption that fills at that nobody seems to notice, and I hate that I'm going to die alone because nobody loves me.


Edgy. But either way that's a bit of a silly thing to think about your life considering that you're still a teen. It's 100% okay to be single when you're a teen, you don't have to be searching for a relationship. (you sound like you are searching a lot of the time so making that assumption)
Also you honestly can't predict the future so chill, you'll be fine and I doubt you'll die alone or whatever.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

Mom texts cost minuteessss


----------



## focus (May 10, 2016)

i dream of a day when ariana goes to the beach in a bikini


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

I wanna die, but I also don't wanna die. I don't feel at home while at home, but I don't feel at home anywhere else either.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Edgy. But either way that's a bit of a silly thing to think about your life considering that you're still a teen. It's 100% okay to be single when you're a teen, you don't have to be searching for a relationship. (you sound like you are searching a lot of the time so making that assumption)
> Also you honestly can't predict the future so chill, you'll be fine and I doubt you'll die alone or whatever.



That's completely true, I was being silly. I'm just sick and tired of feeling so damn lonely all the time. I only have four friends. that's literally it. and none of them I can really talk to about serious things, so I end up just bottling up all of my frustration and then I have no one to vent it to.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

when you listen to a really good song and it so strongly reminds you of something but can't figure out what aah


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

TY MOM


----------



## ok.sean (May 10, 2016)

tumblr ppl (otherkins, therians, emotional shotguns) make me cringe so hard
oops just triggered 2345678 people bye


----------



## milkyi (May 10, 2016)

i have to draw for one of my homeworks but i don't feel like doing it~

at least i finished the other ones.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

ayy TBT stuff still shows up when you google xerolin


----------



## Limon (May 10, 2016)

Ugh, work.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

baloney? balogne?
whhat is this ****
what s life


----------



## Fleshy (May 10, 2016)

i should sleep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ayy TBT stuff still shows up when you google xerolin





Ya sure?


----------



## milkyi (May 10, 2016)

why are you just standing and watching while that's happening, i know you love the girl, but ya know, maybe you could do that with her after the other one is finished?


----------



## focus (May 10, 2016)

i am soOoOo confused like do yall western people think saudi arabia is a desert n people live in tents and enslave women bc????


----------



## RaineyWood (May 10, 2016)

My knee is killing me and I should just sleep.


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2016)

focus said:


> i am soOoOo confused like do yall western people think saudi arabia is a desert n people live in tents and enslave women bc????


There are some Americans who legit think that the less known parts of Europe are that undeveloped and I've heard stories of ppl from middle EU or smth going to America and ppl going ''IS THERE ELECTRICITY THERE??''


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2016)

I *finally* finished my 125 point "group" project. I use that term loosely because everyone in my group decided to do theirs on their own instead of being smart and dividing the work. I'm just glad it's done.


----------



## focus (May 11, 2016)

we all know who leaked Nobody Does It Better


----------



## Kevinnn (May 11, 2016)

avatar indecisiveness omg


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 11, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> avatar indecisiveness omg



is that "perks of being a wallflower"?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 11, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> is that "perks of being a wallflower"?



yes. I've had a pic from that scene as a wallpaper for my laptop and thought oh hey, why not slap that onto my avatar. Glad somebody recognizes it though haha


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2016)

i have national tests in math today but i really cant b bothered 2 even get out of bed lmao my mom is goong to force me to get up but rly i just want to sleep all day


----------



## RaineyWood (May 11, 2016)

I should really go to bed now.
Oops.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i have national tests in math today but i really cant b bothered 2 even get out of bed lmao my mom is goong to force me to get up but rly i just want to sleep all day



those are the worst good luck fam

oddly enough like me and these twins in my class were the only one to not get an F/IG on it lol that was hs level though lol


----------



## radical6 (May 11, 2016)

focus said:


> i am soOoOo confused like do yall western people think saudi arabia is a desert n people live in tents and enslave women bc????



considering a woman i know from india who went to saudia arabia to work got her arm cut off for trying to escape sexual abuse and that gay people are still executed, yeah


----------



## focus (May 11, 2016)

justice said:


> considering a woman i know from india who went to saudia arabia to work got her arm cut off for trying to escape sexual abuse and that gay people are still executed, yeah



1- she coulda went to the police 2- its the sharia law saudis cant do anything about it unfortunately :/ they've tried trending stuff on twitter and spamming government officials but to no avail sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

and they wont protest bc lets be real aint nobody wanna die today


----------



## Aronthaer (May 11, 2016)

must get post number up for restock


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

wait that was it you beat him already

well that was the most useless 25 minutes ever


----------



## Aquari (May 11, 2016)

eyy


----------



## milkyi (May 11, 2016)

i have homework to do, but i'd rather watch mukbang.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

jojo's bizarre adventure? more like polnareff's bizarre adventure amiright *ba dum tsh* seriously though jotaro is like a useless side character when compared to polnareff's depth as a character

srry i still luv u jotaro <3


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2016)

actually on second thought lets not bother with that lmaoo


----------



## p e p p e r (May 11, 2016)

I want to bake an apple galette


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

mmk i know one of u has Gala, show urself


----------



## focus (May 12, 2016)

i've been working on this HMT prettiest vocals compilation for like 10 years now and......... it just deleted itself...........,.............why.,.,,...........,  i awas almost done whyhnmgonooooo


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2016)

^ rip ):

i accidentally cut my finger n it's bleeding a lot and it makes it hard to write in my computer why r fingers so annoying


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

im hungry rip

als dog stfu you sound like a squeaky toy


----------



## focus (May 12, 2016)

gUYS HELP IM 106% NOT KIDDINGMY LITT,EB ROTHER'S BARNEY TOY KEEPS STARTING UP ON ITS OW N I IM SO, SCARED
update: i broke the thing we're good


----------



## Seroja (May 12, 2016)

5 hour drive starts now


----------



## focus (May 12, 2016)

remember when ariana was going to come to Abu Dhabi WHICH IS VEEERRRYYY CLOSE TO MY CITY for a honeymoon tour show and i was gonna ATTEND but the day i was gonna buy the tickets she CANCELLED???????!!!!!!! me too thanks


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 12, 2016)

I just said something really illogical and stupid to the catering service because I couldn't come up with an excuse to postpone the delivery 
I made up a birthday party for no reason uggh I hate telephone calls just send me an email will you


----------



## Heyden (May 12, 2016)

almost friday im gonna pass out ive been flat out this week ugh


----------



## tearypastel (May 12, 2016)

do you think that i could get away with performing peacock by katy perry in front of my entire class for the semesterly instrument practice or no


----------



## Mura (May 12, 2016)

I don't like Zebras.


----------



## windloft (May 12, 2016)

HAHAAAAAA

summer vacation is HERE ba-bey ....

i'm so stinkin happy rn !!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 12, 2016)

Me: *opens Skype*
Brain: No! You'll only get distracted from studying you idiot!
Me: I know hehehe


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 12, 2016)

Uck... I'm so intolerant of garlic. I feel like I'm going to throw up. The smell, the taste, the feel of garlic... is so gross. It's even giving me a headache.

Am I a vampire?


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 12, 2016)

My throat hurts and I'm cold. Hope I am not getting sick!


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> My throat hurts and I'm cold. Hope I am not getting sick!



Sorry for sending my illness from last week :/ heh

and bleh darkrai event postponed here... great work nintendo


----------



## V-drift (May 12, 2016)

Why am i online while in a class in university?


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

idek if going to spain or getting NA 3ds + game is cheaper.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 12, 2016)

best substitute teacher ever


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

I got an email alert for a wifi feedback notification but not an actual PM. smh


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 12, 2016)

It would be nice if I had real friends heh
I only have my family


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 12, 2016)

I wanna go to prom but then i dont bc i literally hate everyone in my school and they dont derserve to see me in a dress


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

drawing a kaydee turt ayyy


----------



## jiny (May 12, 2016)

omg,gm he came today and he kept looking at me and i kept looking at him. we made eye contact so much i wanted to scream. gahh <3 

also yesss we're going to play under the sea at our concert!!!


----------



## milkyi (May 12, 2016)

the new steven universe episode is making me scream



Spoiler:  



bby jasper better be okay because i love her too much


----------



## duckvely (May 12, 2016)

i got a starbucks gift card for an awards night but i don't even drink starbucks 

i think the only thing i've gotten was the mocha cookie crumble?


----------



## Ichigo. (May 12, 2016)

bogummy said:


> i got a starbucks gift card for an awards night but i don't even drink starbucks
> 
> i think the only thing i've gotten was the mocha cookie crumble?



mail it to me at 42 wallaby way, sydney


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

pink champagne is such a cute song omg thinking about fetusiana writing this with kesha makes me cry like how cute is that


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

lol my friend is too cute when she texts me wrong stuff


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

my finger looks so weird am i allergicor something ??? like why does it have a ton of red dots on it what the **** is going on

is it because of the cut i have on that finger or .. ???"?!?!??! because i dont have any red dots on any other fingers ??? it looks so ugly im crying ):


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> my finger looks so weird am i allergicor something ??? like why does it have a ton of red dots on it what the **** is going on
> 
> is it because of the cut i have on that finger or .. ???"?!?!??! because i dont have any red dots on any other fingers ??? it looks so ugly im crying ):



heat rashes? weird to get em there though but yeah is it like small rubber dots or something i get em too 

man i wish i could afford Fausto's first LP he did but yeah it's like going for like idek $700-800 on the web so no lol


----------



## Cudon (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> my finger looks so weird am i allergicor something ??? like why does it have a ton of red dots on it what the **** is going on
> 
> is it because of the cut i have on that finger or .. ???"?!?!??! because i dont have any red dots on any other fingers ??? it looks so ugly im crying ):


Could it be hand warts or smth?


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

THERE WAS A FIGHT IN THE ENGLISH CLASS WHEN I HAD GERMAN IM DYING  .......


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

i wonder if bonzi buddy is available on windows 8 bonzi was my homie man


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Could it be hand warts or smth?



.. no i dontt think so. theyre really small, red dots. they dont look anything like warts.

@ moko idk maybe ?? i'll google it lmaooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's weird that it's literally only on one finger tho


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

fckiNG GOALS AS FCKK IM ACTUUALYY CRIYING THERE ARE TEARS IN MY EEYS

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM CRYH ING LOOK
loOKKKKKKKK


----------



## Zane (May 13, 2016)

cmon gala there's a huge spot of land right next to peewee's house.. u kno u wanna plot there...


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

mreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeow. better go there tomorrow

also i should call grandma but im not in the mood to talk to her now ugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

mreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeow. better go there tomorrow

also i should call grandma but im not in the mood to talk to her now ugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

also lol that i can eat peanut oil but not actual peanuts are they that chemically processed?!


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

I wonder how many times I have listened to this song since Wednesday. I've had it on constant repeat which is a little bit extreme even for me...


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

time to win monopoly


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

stupid lags anyways maybe i should dump some of my turts in th emusuem ;;


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> time to win monopoly



ok actually i done badly


----------



## milkyi (May 13, 2016)

date me already omg


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

everday and greedy are SO good yall my weave is nowhere to be seen 
i cant fcking BELIEVE she's releasing a song everyday until the album release im PEEING


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

"what a beautiful duwang"


----------



## skarmoury (May 14, 2016)

too lazy to study atm zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

blah i really need to dust off my laptop but im lazy af.. merda

- - - Post Merge - - -

THERE IS A GAME NAMED MOCO MOCO FRIENDS IM DYING


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

my ice cream fell this is payback for all the lives i've killed on rollercoaster tycoon


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

focus said:


> my ice cream fell this is payback for all the lives i've killed on rollercoaster tycoon



but drowning people or crashing em on rides is the best


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> but drowning people or crashing em on rides is the best



RIGHT dude i played OpenRCT2 today and i swear i got kicked off at least 10 servers for killing everyone and trashing the place oops


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

^ omg this reminded me of what i used to do in rct3....... i used to pick up children and put them in a "mini park" that was seperate from the rest of the park, or i would put  the children  in water and watch them drown........,


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ^ omg this reminded me of what i used to do in rct3....... i used to pick up children and put them in a "mini park" that was seperate from the rest of the park,* or i would put  the children*_*  in water and watch them drown........,*_



who huRT YOU


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

focus said:


> RIGHT dude i played OpenRCT2 today and i swear i got kicked off at least 10 servers for killing everyone and trashing the place oops



hahah omg sensitive people

on the other hand i need to start playing rct2 again sooo fun 

lmao yes or making mini parks or just lik ehang em in the air and drop them randomly.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

how come my stuff gets attention after i quit the using the site qq


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

my mom's making fetus chickens wooo i am LIVING


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

focus said:


> who huRT YOU



IT WAS FUN OKAY MY SISTER DID IT TOO ;W;


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

I GOT A NEW OC SHE'S SO CUTE


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> IT WAS FUN OKAY MY SISTER DID IT TOO ;W;



its ok i used to lock my sim's friends in a room where they all starve to death


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Melancholy today


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

focus said:


> its ok i used to lock my sim's friends in a room where they all starve to death



omg same & in pools too oops..


----------



## aericell (May 14, 2016)

i wish people who are in a rush when driving would just pass me instead of trailing so close behind e_e


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

focus said:


> its ok i used to lock my sim's friends in a room where they all starve to death



same tho
fav thing about games honestly, killing the people.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

also it's eurovision 2day lmao


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

eurovision time,

the guy singing for Israel has cool makeup

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> also it's eurovision 2day lmao



oops u said it first


----------



## Cudon (May 14, 2016)

People actually watch eurovision?


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> People actually watch eurovision?



yeah. ik it's kind of ****ty but i still watch it


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> People actually watch eurovision?



yes
i keep watching it and every part of the swedish melodifestival (the contest where the winner gets to represent sweden in esc lol) even tho i hate it. it's a Thing .

also sweden is the host ths year so there really is no way to escape it Honestly. . . ...


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Steel cut oats


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

also so many ppl in sweden h a t e it but still watch it just to complain about it ..


----------



## boujee (May 14, 2016)

How do you submit stuff in groups in da?


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

i cant wait to get my assessments over with


----------



## duckvely (May 14, 2016)

the new omgt looks funny

i only liked the first ep of the first one tbh..


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

I haven't been on here for months. e.o


----------



## Cudon (May 14, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yes
> i keep watching it and every part of the swedish melodifestival (the contest where the winner gets to represent sweden in esc lol) even tho i hate it. it's a Thing .
> 
> also sweden is the host ths year so there really is no way to escape it Honestly. . . ...


Ohhh yeah forgot it's in Sweden this year. Might look up the Finnish applicant out of curiosity, they're prob **** and doubt they made ittt.


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> I haven't been on here for months. e.o


say hi to botari for me


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

i forgot about my friend's party and it started hours ago.. oops


----------



## skarmoury (May 14, 2016)

still sleepy but I need to study ahdjkgl


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 14, 2016)

kianli said:


> i forgot about my friend's party and it started hours ago.. oops



that's literally me on a daily basis
 forgot about the special olympics today and it started at 8:30 AM :')


----------



## Irelia (May 14, 2016)

um so like cleaning ur ears out with q-tips is really satisfying????? yet it's bad for you????

y tho


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

I need to sell some dragons!


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> um so like cleaning ur ears out with q-tips is really satisfying????? yet it's bad for you????
> 
> y tho



ikr </3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

No more stress for me right now. ^.^


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

SHIIIZZAAAA!

me when i eat caesar salad


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2016)

i'm soo tired, i dont even know what i'm staying up for i just don't wanna sleep yet. I mean it's like 9:30 gottdamn. ;/ I needa reply to messages I have (cuz it's been like days... rip.. i'm so sorry pals) but I also jst wanna sleep


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

Zane said:


> i just don't wanna sleep yet- but I also jst wanna sleep



Extremely relatable..


----------



## tae (May 15, 2016)

I don't think monogamy is for me.. I really don't.


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> Extremely relatable..



LOL omg, i'm ptting myself to bed right now


----------



## Katattacc (May 15, 2016)

This will be my 600th post


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

Zane said:


> LOL omg, i'm ptting myself to bed right now



*stays up till 3 a.m*


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

tisk tisk tisk


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

Spoiler: THIS OUTFIT WILL BE THE DEATH OF ME YES HUNTY YOU KILLED WANGO TANGO












ALSO be alright, LMLY, AAAND side to side will ALL have MUSIC VDEOS KILEEMEEE


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

so that username is free though i dont wanna waste rn


----------



## milkyi (May 15, 2016)

everyone says i'm super cute so i'm just gonna roll w/ it


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

how i feel right now:


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

http://mashable.com/2016/05/13/lisbon-statue-selfie/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link#yvbT4XZQCSq5


alright why would you climb this lmaooo


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

my sister is so gross


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

they dropped a mv at 8 am how was i supposed to be prepared


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 15, 2016)

my boi rjc hit 1,000 subs :>


----------



## silicalia (May 15, 2016)

Boobytrap is partyboob backwards


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

^lmaaaaaaaaaoooo

also i need to draw these musician turts


----------



## Peter (May 15, 2016)

I never try to 100% trophies on ps4 games but I'm trying to on Ratchet & Clank and wow...


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)

whoops forgot i had homework


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

**** tagging songs but rather that than dashes everywhere


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2016)

i'm really feelin myself today


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

meh too tired x.x oh well got the thing tagged correctly at least.


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)

20-second or 22nd


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

Sport, Geography, Math, Geography AGAIN, Social Studies
i h8h8h8 mondays ughgggghhg


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 15, 2016)

i have no confidence for this reason exactly lol!!!

~~~

i am so disinterested in everything now and whenever i say ONE thing or do ONE thing, everyone just attacks me. i am always so quiet yet i talk too much. everyone questions everything i do, then people wonder why i'm so silent and don't want to talk to them because i'm afraid of humiliating myself. my day was so nice but then it turned awful in a matter of minutes, i can't even believe it. i'm so stressed out i just want to cry and everyone makes everything worse. why do i bother having 'friends' when they do nothing but yell at me and pretend to care about me. i'm done.


----------



## milkyi (May 15, 2016)

he's not gonna like it that i'm not asleep yet, but whatever~

i feel like catching up on mlp too.


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

ok i should get dressed


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Phosphorus? OHHHHH POTASSIUM!!


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

infinete is a but 


lololololo


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Somebody called me a butt today


----------



## V-drift (May 15, 2016)

I had a lot of bad luck today. ^^; but that's life.


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

ALRIGHT YALL WISH ME LUCK IM ABOUT TO TAKE A FINAL EXAM


----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

I'm praying the restocks get here soon even tho I probs won't be able to buy anything anyhow


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

Starting a new diet plan. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

Its rich seem, fueling the chaos of their own world.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

H HWER ewqf erh                   tresthb                                             4wsrehtedb fx                           hettttseh
       Yoursisteriskindahot                         whyamIawake                                               eeeeeeeeeafeafaafafafffffffff
                                                                                                  kirbee
                                        I want tacos                                                              dwearhtrsdnjsrymnaehrbWRFTA
              heyrememberthatembarrasingthingyoudidlike6yearsagonarwhaltimeEAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwww
  Don't wake me
                                                                                                    tyre
                                           Can't wake up                                                                               Mymomanddadhadsexwtf
qefarhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh                                                       ffffffffffgghsrtdhsrdhnsdhb
                                    r            r              r                                                                              r
g               s                  r                    w                           w                                 w                                          w
                 Nobody likes you                                                      whycan'tyouhaveonecoherentthought

                                                               Yourwordsaremeltingtogether
           You're going to fail at life                                                                      eh4h 4 rdfb db dr              rrdae

                           ee3e3r3rwe             There's no such thing as true love... for you                       fsgfhtnyhtn
                   F r             B

                                                                h                                        W                                          a
                  a           S                    f                             g                                          whywon'tsenpainoticeme                  w                 g                    qefp                                                            fpewjfwpej                              


Visual representation of my brain.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 16, 2016)

We just had a snake in the house... It was in the kitchen and my sister was just in the kitchen like 45 minutes before my mom saw it lmao where did that dude come from?


----------



## Aquari (May 16, 2016)

Yo!


----------



## chronic (May 16, 2016)

To ebb in flow. Waters edge mirroring the game play with in. Within whereas without. 


Get your skin wet. Pry.


----------



## tae (May 16, 2016)

tfw the two jesters are why town wins the game in ToS. you're welcome town. you're so bad.


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

//****posts


----------



## Zane (May 16, 2016)

Heyden said:


> //****posts



u can do it, i believe in u


----------



## chronic (May 16, 2016)

Take off your shoes  before entering my stargate


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

&#55356;&#57142;&#55356;&#57142;&#55356;&#57142;


----------



## chronic (May 16, 2016)

SLIP AND SLIDE ON THE FLIP SIDERIP TIDE DRIP  RIDE


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

i dont wanna go to tutoring


----------



## chronic (May 16, 2016)

EAT OR BE EATEN


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

and it looks like its gonna rain too smh


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

bad weather here meh i wanted to go buy pencils :c


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

I better be praised


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

This is beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

can it be like thursday or friday now please.


----------



## milkyi (May 16, 2016)

i don't want to school i just want to cuddle with him, gah.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

or when natives from here can't even say it right lol bullseye my feels


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

//patiently waiting for my streets electricity to go back up


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

i hope this baking soda and water things work on my pants i can't really buy a new pair atm anyways


----------



## Cudon (May 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> i hope this baking soda and water things work on my pants i can't really buy a new pair atm anyways


I assume it will cuz for me cold water and regular washing detergent has worked.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I assume it will cuz for me cold water and regular washing detergent has worked.



yeah it has some days on it but yeah our detergent sucks lol :/


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 16, 2016)

thats kind of hot tbh *~*


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

Am I obsessed?


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

Why can't I earn any money ugh


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

so if i get out at 8 AM and wait for your btch ass until 9 AM KNOWING youre still taking ya damn test thats not your problem but if i leave early and you being the idiot you are wait for an hour without calling anyone to check if im actually gone or not suddenly its my problem??????? btch you know i finish before you why are you angry at ME because you didnt know i was gone wtf i hate you so much like you know im not gonna sit in this hot ass sun for an hour again waiting for u to finish im gonna fknnnn leaaavvveee 
i swear sometimes she acts like she owns the house like fgs just accept the fact that not everythings gonna go ur way. smh and u wonder why we think ur too bossy even my FRIENDS that visit like once a month think ur a btch. that really says something doesnt it?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 17, 2016)

If the 7-11 is open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, why does it have locks on the door?


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

i have a religion test soon but i don't know anything about religion someone kill me..,,. pls......, i will get an f on ths test i'm going 2 die


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2016)

i'm so forgettable


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i have a religion test soon but i don't know anything about religion someone kill me..,,. pls......, i will get an f on ths test i'm going 2 die



send me sht and i'll do it for you


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

also ahh gotta draw that S?rgio turt now this gonna be fun, why you have those eyes and mouth for though ahah


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> send me sht and i'll do it for you



i think  i passed it but Darn rrrn nnnn there were like 10 pages and you were supposed to write so!!! much !!! i am dead


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i think  i passed it but Darn rrrn nnnn there were like 10 pages and you were supposed to write so!!! much !!! i am dead



that's good though i hope? and damn sht changed since i was in.. 9 th grade or what you're in


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> that's good though i hope? and damn sht changed since i was in.. 9 th grade or what you're in



lol idk i guess??? we did old national tests (like from 2013??) before and they were way shorter so idk maybe skolverket just felt like being a btch


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lol idk i guess??? we did old national tests (like from 2013??) before and they were way shorter so idk maybe skolverket just felt like being a btch



yeah and holy crap D: 

also hdfhsdhf this turt just let me nail the hair aaahhh


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 17, 2016)

I honestly have no idea whats going on


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

i love how these tumblr otherkins just "discover" they're dragons or wolves. its a good thing nobody ever "discovers" they're some lame sht like a sea cucumber or a worm. i've had enough of these white kids


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

rip my head ugh i needs coffee


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

this is why Jesus' middle name is now "fcking"


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

buy my popsicle also nintendo can you handle your **** properly like once.. no? **** off then


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

tfw u shake constantly bc of always drinking too much caffeine


----------



## Dorian (May 17, 2016)

I wish people were nicer to one another.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> tfw u shake constantly bc of always drinking too much caffeine



ugh yeah i hate coffee jitters. i remember when one of my cousins had that she was literally shaking all day


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

focus said:


> i love how these tumblr otherkins just "discover" they're dragons or wolves. its a good thing nobody ever "discovers" they're some lame sht like a sea cucumber or a worm. i've had enough of these white kids



imagine realizing that u are an actual worm. *** that's depressing omg.......,


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> imagine realizing that u are an actual worm. *** that's depressing omg.......,



yeah i was born a turt tho


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah i was born a turt tho



that's a lot less lame than a worm or like.... an ant tho


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> ugh yeah i hate coffee jitters. i remember when one of my cousins had that she was literally shaking all day



yeah it sucks, i'm always drinking energy drinks & pepsi max (although i drink less pepsi now, i used to drink two 2 litre bottles daily and ik pepsi doesn't have _that much_ caffeine but after drinking a 2l bottle pretty quickly i just shake and shake) I really need to stop because it makes it hard to study when i'm shaking (and it's super bad for me lmao)


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

^i once drank a whole large fanta lemon bottle i got.. shaking and stuff ugh


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

why do people hate halsey so much???? I don't think she's anymore 'problematic' or w/e than the average pop singer? Like I get that her music is unoriginal and not that great or w/e but why are people so mean to her (i literally don't know why)??


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

i have no idea who that is but probably not my style anyways ^

also ummmm you(not you fleshy lol) online or not i will probably accept anyways


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> why do people hate halsey so much???? I don't think she's anymore 'problematic' or w/e than the average pop singer? Like I get that her music is unoriginal and not that great or w/e but why are people so mean to her (i literally don't know why)??



ssome ppl have made fun of her lyrics lol
also some ppl dont like that she has kissed a fan or something idk

a lot of ppl just seem to hate her for fun tho?? like there r tumblr ppl hating her for being "typical white, nt girl!!" but thst doesnt rly make any sence because she 's bipolar, bisexual and biracial .... i dunno. ppl just like hatign her i geuessss


i dotn like her but  at least i dont hate on her for no real reason


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ssome ppl have made fun of her lyrics lol
> also some ppl dont like that she has kissed a fan or something idk
> 
> a lot of ppl just seem to hate her for fun tho?? like there r tumblr ppl hating her for being "typical white, nt girl!!" but thst doesnt rly make any sence because she 's bipolar, bisexual and biracial .... i dunno. ppl just like hatign her i geuessss
> ...



yeah like ive heard of a few things she's said/done that are like 'ummm' but people are always saying rlly ****ty stuff to her on twitter and tumblr & people call her 'tri-bi' because she's bipolar, bisexual and biracial like wtf

I don't really like her but I think she's okay and i just don't get all the hate _lmao_


----------



## milkyi (May 17, 2016)

i'm not dead aha


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2016)

lmao that was so funny


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

moonlight is so much prettier than i thought it would be i am in tears

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean i shouldnt say that bc it actually leaked but i coudlnt help it ok i was reeeeeeaaaaaaallllyyyy excxited for this song for like a year now imc rying i love it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 17, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> i'm not dead aha


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

You perceive with your mind


----------



## Trundle (May 17, 2016)

i love oranges


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

but those are lemons


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Some people are terrible


----------



## duckvely (May 17, 2016)

how to get motivated to come up with something 

it's wednesday tomorrow
wesnesday family


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

blehh [more of a feeling I guess]


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

How was the beginning of time created? .-.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

who the heck had way too fun with the first boss monster on streetpass mansion thing yeah gg beating that when you can hardly get weapons lmao...

also they better have some codes today!!!


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

ummmm can they give out the ****ing darkrai codes today or?? i'm tired of them moving it every week, well **** it


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gallery/BIxuES6

i cant stop laughing, so bad XD

o well friday fun in portugal i dont mind


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

I'm cringing. I'm reading my dumb old journals on dA that I wrote like in 2006 omg I was a total weeb rip


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I'm cringing. I'm reading my dumb old journals on dA that I wrote like in 2006 omg I was a total weeb rip



uuhhhuuh im glad i removed my account XD


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> uuhhhuuh im glad i removed my account XD



I'm torn >< I wanna delete them all because I plan to reuse my account for newer stuff but on the other hand... this is pure gold man, this is nostalgia! I guess I'll just take screenshots, store them in my memory dungeon folder and delete all the dumb journals.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I'm torn >< I wanna delete them all because I plan to reuse my account for newer stuff but on the other hand... this is pure gold man, this is nostalgia! I guess I'll just take screenshots, store them in my memory dungeon folder and delete all the dumb journals.



yeah you can always do that for yourself i guess :3

also rip my space button


----------



## visibleghost (May 18, 2016)

this place smells like anxiety


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

school is boring


----------



## focus (May 18, 2016)

ive been really gloomy/moody today which probably means i'll get my period within the next 2 days ***


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

got the shiny xerneas crapbut no darkrai well **** it


----------



## visibleghost (May 18, 2016)

SSO IM SITTING In the waiting room at my therapist bc my parents r seeing her n some other therapist and a dictor and i need to be there bc of reasons aND THEn this dude from my school walks in Someone Kill Me right now ive met him here once before but honestly pls cant he just ??? have a heart sttack and need to go to the hospital or something pls just Leave


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

bleh im done with this turt now better start on seroja's :3


----------



## focus (May 18, 2016)

people w bad dental hygiene gross me out so much like how??? do u live???


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

focus said:


> people w bad dental hygiene gross me out so much like how??? do u live???



this or people who walk around with lice


----------



## visibleghost (May 18, 2016)

:::''' ) im dying


----------



## focus (May 18, 2016)

shakaama's voice is the human equivalent of a trumpet


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Boy oh boy its hot in this room


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 18, 2016)

can school be over yet


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

alll theee tuuurtssssssss


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

lololol he was wearing captain america socks how cute


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

I think I just took a 2 hour shower..


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

Newtmas is bae


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

Kid Cat stalks me ;-;


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I think I just took a 2 hour shower..



how omg


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 18, 2016)

i'm terrible at writing poems with rhythm qq


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

kianli said:


> how omg



It was shaving day.


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> It was shaving day.



ohHHHHHhhh makes sense.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 18, 2016)

I got so lazy I'm ordering food these days
Cake, meat, ice cream, even vegetables
It's getting more affordable with time so why not


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 18, 2016)

my cat caught another bird god dangit wHYYY ;_;


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

I can't wait for payday hurmm


----------



## boujee (May 18, 2016)

Pxter: I'm watching attack on titans 
Pxter: Omg these Titans are badass


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Someone please tell me why the four leaf collectible is sometimes called smamrock?


----------



## duckvely (May 18, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Someone please tell me why the four leaf collectible is sometimes called smamrock?



iirc the day it was in the shop there was a typo on its name (which was smamrock)


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 18, 2016)

When I played Splatoon just now I splatted someone and thought I got splatted back so I just stood there mesmerized until I realized
The splatted player probably thought 'duh what are u doing'


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Annoyed


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2016)

what's up with all the weird threads in Brewster's?


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

*Really* annoyed


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Digging my turt


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

Spoiler: IM SO UGL Y WHY





this has been such a holy week for me i am blessed i love this btch


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Mom, nooo I don't want either of that food for dinner I'd rather get a pizza or something **** it


----------



## Heyden (May 19, 2016)

should i bother


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

i dont know what i did to deserve my big curly soft hair today but i am thankful


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

busy busy busy doing turts all day ~


----------



## Peter (May 19, 2016)

i love rainy days


----------



## skarmoury (May 19, 2016)

someone name me two random parts of the body (including organs lmao) quick


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

liver, brain

also i wanna enter the johtocomp. but i dont think i have a team for that **** it or well i could try checking my y thing but uh merda


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> someone name me two random parts of the body (including organs lmao) quick



arm, heart


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

also now i'm gonna have that "eu vi este povo lutar" or whatever the song's name is on my brain cause i listened to that soundtrack lol ._.


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Gonna go to bed soon, gotta be fresh and ready for the 3am restock amirite?


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Gonna go to bed soon, gotta be fresh and ready for the 3am restock amirite?



yeah gotta be up late night m8


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 19, 2016)

ohmigod too many projects due


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

holy sht. 2 more days of studying followed by 2 days of exams and then i get a 4. month. vacation. i am STOKED


----------



## visibleghost (May 19, 2016)

so i had another test 2day
ad i took my meds before it because i needed to
and i was so close to fallign asleep during the test i had to force myself to not fall asleep before we could ealve. then i went home and slept for 4 hours lmao


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> so i had another test 2day
> ad i took my meds before it because i needed to
> and i was so close to fallign asleep during the test i had to force myself to not fall asleep before we could ealve. then i went home and slept for 4 hours lmao



i feel you, i used to take these supplements twice a day and boy did they make me tired :/ i only take them once a day after lunch but they dont bother me that much anymore (cause i can just power nap through it)


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 19, 2016)

why are the female design options of fire emblem fates so boring? not even the basic corrin design is good lmao


----------



## N a t (May 19, 2016)

Please let me catch some big flounder later. These little king fish ain't *****. -_-


----------



## namiieco (May 19, 2016)

i should probably start cycling for some dreamies...


----------



## Miii (May 19, 2016)

I need a haircut again xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

i just wanna draw turts all night


----------



## ellarella (May 19, 2016)

i cannot believe how good peanut butter tastes

i also cannot believe how good carrots taste after three spoonfuls of peanut butter


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i cannot believe how good peanut butter tastes
> 
> i also cannot believe how good carrots taste after three spoonfuls of peanut butter



cala-te i'm allergic against that sht amigo

also soooooon done with ariana turt sooo gud it turned out haha


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Stuffy nose


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

I'll just spend 10 minutes staring at the counter


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

Why do I lose everything


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 19, 2016)

will you love me the same?


----------



## visibleghost (May 19, 2016)

trying not to hate ppl is actuall hard af


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> Why do I lose everything



You won a blue candy though!! <3


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

Infinity said:


> You won a blue candy though!! <3



Omg I was talking about always losing my lighter XD 
But I lose restocks too D: 
BUT you're my hero for that delicious blue candy <3


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 19, 2016)

i wish i didn't need sleep so i could game 24/7


----------



## Fleshy (May 19, 2016)

@me, just say it fgs.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

mar? alta is such a good song


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 19, 2016)

homemade key lime pie and jojo

ohyes


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

i really hope she wasn't making those questions up bc if it's true it must mean something ahhhhhhh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 19, 2016)

lol i'm so done honestly. i want to know what the meaning of life is. why do we bother going through so much pain and suffering.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 19, 2016)

I can't decide between a cintiq 22hd and a Macbook Pro 15" (latest model)
a Cintiq is cool but I can already draw with my current tablet
Decisions, decisions


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

ewww


----------



## Zane (May 19, 2016)

/camps out next to mailbox


----------



## duckvely (May 19, 2016)

line bubble 2 is so fun


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 19, 2016)

I'm content with the ending of a certain game. No one died when such story-based games like to add tearjerkers to rip your soul
Everyone's happy yeah


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

I want an apple so bad )):


----------



## duckvely (May 19, 2016)

aww they're going to kcon ((


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 20, 2016)

SWEATIN BULLETS because of social anxiety


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

bogummy said:


> aww they're going to kcon ((



DEEEEEEAN


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> DEEEEEEAN



wow now you like the dean?? how many x?

astroooo


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

my user title yall


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Home from work


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 20, 2016)

My room was sparkly clean and I let my birds in for an hour, now it's messy af
i forgive them since they are cute


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 20, 2016)

double post


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

the new kent album is cool
it's Very kent
i  like it
anywyas i'm not as into them as i was in 2012 but this still makes me happy ;;W

- - - Post Merge - - -

my fav sogn is gigi alright  im . dyign


----------



## Promarged36 (May 20, 2016)

want to eat super spicy tonight


----------



## Heyden (May 20, 2016)

5 THEN 5


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

think i will eat in town rip munnies but i dont want even more dishes and crap to do


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

i am so cold rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

also  ihave a powerpoint presentation i should present today but i havent done anything so? ??? what 2 do


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 20, 2016)

Frack, I think I want to get a blue tongue skink next instead of another snake. I just want to rack up tons of reptiles, I'm literally the worst omfg. Come on Kaydee, just wait until you move out and THEN get a million reptile babies.
I mean, just look at this fracker





And you can feed them cat and dog food, I mean, they just make them too easy and they like scritches and omg I want big ol' lizard puppy. (after that I want a tegu but might as well start smaller)


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i am so cold rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also  ihave a powerpoint presentation i should present today but i havent done anything so? ??? what 2 do



just tell you have but the software was glitching so yo cant or just whip something up in 5 mins lmao


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

nah lol i said i hadnt done anything and my teaher was like "whaat how is tht possible!!" and then she said that i could just sit and listen to the others lmao rip my grades


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> nah lol i said i hadnt done anything and my teaher was like "whaat how is tht possible!!" and then she said that i could just sit and listen to the others lmao rip my grades



ah well hope they don't rip too much :[


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

Moko said:


> ah well hope they don't rip too much :[



thx me 2 )x


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thx me 2 )x



de nada..

also come on day go faster i hate waiting for stuff.


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

hey, that's pretty good


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 20, 2016)

ew i actually have to do homework this weekend T~T


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

honestly i tried to contain my excitement about DW but i caNT ITA STOO GOOD WE DONT DESERVE THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND THAT VEVO PRESENTS CONCERT WAS SOOOOOMGOOD CHOKE MJE


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 20, 2016)

Everytime I eat one if those instant noodle thingies I die a little inside because they're so good but the salt content hurts me


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

im addicted to eating tortilla chips with salsa


----------



## boujee (May 20, 2016)

I want cheese


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Uhhhhhhg just ate too much cheese


----------



## jiny (May 20, 2016)

i hope she listened to me


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2016)

it's a nice sunset B'>


----------



## Stalfos (May 20, 2016)

I should really go to sleep now. :/


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

honestly side to side is the best song nickiana has ever made i love my queens they never fail to deliver


----------



## boujee (May 21, 2016)

The dancing in animes are so weird.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 21, 2016)

This is the first time I actually want my dog to stop snoring.


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

i cant believe we ran out of cinnamon chex its 2016 people i expect my basic needs to be fulfilled


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 21, 2016)

Someone should take internet shopping away from me.

Just kidding, don't do that.


----------



## visibleghost (May 21, 2016)

im actually goign to punch the next person who tells me that it would b great to find a cure for autism in the face idc if ur beind a screen i will find u and Punch u.


----------



## Cudon (May 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im actually goign to punch the next person who tells me that it would b great to find a cure for autism in the face idc if ur beind a screen i will find u and Punch u.


There are people with really strong autism who are basically vegetables? Wouldnt it benefit those??


----------



## himeki (May 21, 2016)

why do people even use royal mail it sucks


----------



## Fleshy (May 21, 2016)

why do they love him??????? lmao


----------



## Heyden (May 21, 2016)

get to stay up all night but idk what im gonna binge watch


----------



## Chrystina (May 21, 2016)

Heyden said:


> get to stay up all night but idk what im gonna binge watch


the 100.


----------



## visibleghost (May 21, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> There are people with really strong autism who are basically vegetables? Wouldnt it benefit those??



im coming 4 u w my fist ready 2 punch ur face

- - - Post Merge - - -

another thing !!!!!!!!!!!!! im going to punch every . single. person . who mocks my way of typing and uses it against my arguments like i'll say "i think every1 should have basic human rights becaus e [insert reasons]" an d they will b like "Um, your argument is invalid because you wrote 'every1' and that is not right. Also this makes me much better than you since I at least can spell to 'everyone' correctly. Also smileys should be punished with death penalty."

like maybe lets talk abt The Actual Issue instead of my way of typing ??????

im like tHIS close to just stabbing my screen bc a user on a swedish forum im on is probably actually satan (or something worse) nhgnrhng .

- - - Post Merge - - -

also @ dinomates tht sounds kind of like the "if a dying, white kid's ONLY WISH was to get to say the n word would they not be allowed to say it then ????!?!?!?!?" 

like just shut up pls autism isnt what's ruining lives, it's the way society treats autistic people that makes our lives difficult.


----------



## Peter (May 21, 2016)

when a 5 minute study break turns into an hour of browsing deviantart.........


----------



## Reindeer (May 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> also @ dinomates tht sounds kind of like the "if a dying, white kid's ONLY WISH was to get to say the n word would they not be allowed to say it then ????!?!?!?!?"
> 
> like just shut up pls autism isnt what's ruining lives, it's the way society treats autistic people that makes our lives difficult.


If you had actually read her post correctly, you'd have noticed she wasn't talking about every form of autism. She was talking about something like this:






As you can see, it's not society that is making this guy's life difficult. His autism is so bad that he self-harms randomly and has to be padded and restrained to stop him from hurting himself. He can't speak. He has epilepsy. For people like these, a cure for autism would be amazing. That's what she was saying.

Society just treats people as people. They don't have to go out of their way to treat autistic people differently. It sucks, but we have to deal with our own mental disorders instead of making it a problem for others.

I personally hate having autism. Even when people know that I have it and take it into account, things can go wrong really fast. I can get extremely aggressive or severely depressed from a single comment that _I_ take the wrong way. At that point it's not society treating me badly, it's my autism that is the problem.

Maybe you feel that society is at fault, but people literally can't see that you're autistic unless you have a severe form as in the video above. A lot of people don't have the knowledge of what autism is and how to deal with it, and even when they do things can go south in a fraction of a second anyway. But in the end, as a mildly autistic person (or a person with literally any mental disorder with which you can still fully function), you need to deal with it yourself instead of expecting other people to deal with it for you.


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

my sig is amazing


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

boxes


----------



## Taj (May 21, 2016)

no comment


----------



## Ichigo. (May 21, 2016)

the fact that i managed to grab a chocolate cake collectible when only 2 collectibles were available + more people on because its the weekend and not a single peach.....nothing makes sense


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> my sig is amazing



it is magical indeed. so is your avatar


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

Mao said:


> it is magical indeed. so is your avatar



yyeysysy taehyung


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> yyeysysy taehyung



i'll try not to turn this into a kpop discussion thread, but save me ahhh it was so good. can't wait for them to be on running man too


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

bruh yeah can you be done tonight, nope?


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

i ate 10 mint candies now my mouth is a freezer


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

I'm suddenly obsessed with flower crowns


----------



## Gregriii (May 21, 2016)

Sad and disappointed at the same time huh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 21, 2016)

I was cleaning out my closet and found a notebook from when I was in junior high, I think. I had written all over the page saying that I wanted to kill myself and that I wish I had been born prettier. I wrote a ton of really mean stuff about myself that other kids had said to me and I wrote that I wanted to kill myself like 20 times. 

That really hit me when I realized how much of my life really happened after junior high and in college. I can look at that page and really think to myself that I'm glad I lived and I am still here today.


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

I need to study but I want to go to the mall fudge


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Today I have barely eat and don't feel hunger


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 21, 2016)

tardigrades are like the ultimate lifeforms


----------



## Ichigo. (May 21, 2016)

i got a third peach yaaayyyy. now whether or not to trade the choco cake i got today for another peach....


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

restocks make me salty


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 21, 2016)

never again


----------



## Saylor (May 21, 2016)

the moon looks very lovely tonight


----------



## unravel (May 22, 2016)

charm fragments


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Hello random world


----------



## Heyden (May 22, 2016)

how do you ask for a gift back


----------



## Acruoxil (May 22, 2016)

Heyden said:


> how do you ask for a gift back



you don't ever ask for a gift back bro


----------



## Stil (May 22, 2016)

3 to go!


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

oh my


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

The only collectibles I care about are any pink hybrids which may be released in the future
Therefore I don't have to bother myself with the restocks  heh


----------



## Heyden (May 22, 2016)

trying 2 wash down this cold and flu tablet with tea ITS STUCK IN MY THROAT


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

not gonna bother with houses tonight unless i happen to still be on but smh these lags


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 22, 2016)

i think my school chromebook overheated hehe oops


----------



## Mao (May 22, 2016)

i love this thread idk why

and should i go for yellow or dark blue letter


----------



## device (May 22, 2016)

Mao said:


> i love this thread idk why
> 
> and should i go for yellow or dark blue letter



idk maybe go for both?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

mom when i said i like older music from Portugal and some Spanish punk: ಠ_ಠ

lol mangoes-


----------



## Mao (May 22, 2016)

device said:


> idk maybe go for both?



might do but then i might end up with neither cuz im slow


----------



## Peter (May 22, 2016)

lately there have been lots of petals flying around in the air in my garden, they kind of look like dandelion puffs or blossoms? they must be from the park right by my house but it looks really nice, like snow or s/t idk


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

my eyes hurt


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

the battery is 0% but... it's still on


----------



## Heyden (May 22, 2016)

:///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2016)

I need to study Biology but I'm bored with it (but I really need to study it) and I just want to study Math (but idk I'm pretty okay with Math so I don't need to study a lot but it's more fun than Bio atm)


----------



## Llust (May 22, 2016)

whats up with people consistently saying lol or lmao for no reason


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2016)

Debating on whether to drop Osumatsu. Some episodes are funny and others are really stupid. I actually don't even like any of the main characters for it now that I think about it.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 22, 2016)

Christopher Columbus had the patience to go on a 3 month long journey yet I can't wait 30 seconds for this unskippable YouTube ad to end.


----------



## boujee (May 22, 2016)

I want a sandwich


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

i was wondering why little bin was familiar... he was in boys over flowers?


----------



## Peter (May 22, 2016)

tfw you start to find lots of ammo and u know somethings about to happen


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

ariana: dances in 10 inch heels at every concert ever
ariana: cant walk up the steps to do an interview at the bbmas lol i hate her

but she still killed the bbmas like her pink carpet outfit is so heart eyes


----------



## Heyden (May 23, 2016)

s a t i s f a c t i o n


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

I can finally sleep properly tonight. I have been waking up at 2 am since last Thurday and I barely slept after that due to adrenaline rush. I'm so glad it's over phew.


----------



## visibleghost (May 23, 2016)

why cant ppl just be ALright to each other like is it really that hard to stop urself from yelling mean crap to someone else ???  lmao


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ i stand by this 188%


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

I can finally relax.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

i need to buy new drawing pencils but the sharpeners here are so bad like you can only use the pencils once uwu


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

the production quality on this is so heart eyes whoever made this song deserves a grammy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

so gonna turt turt turt turt til the end of the day.. ok idk random thoughts


----------



## Mao (May 23, 2016)

why do earphones tangle so easily 

i legit put them down and didnt move them and i just picked it up and they're all tangled what


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Mao said:


> why do earphones tangle so easily
> 
> i legit put them down and didnt move them and i just picked it up and they're all tangled what



untangling them should be an olympic event lol

and yeah i hate that too. before i usually put pearls all around the cable so they wouldn't be so small in knots but since i have to change now and then i gave up lol


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2016)

i feel so damn emotionless today


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2016)

does anyone know how to hold their need to go to the bathroom.............


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

I AM IN LOVE WITH MY FRIEND'S GOLDEN RETRIEVER, WOODY HE IS LITERALLYLYYYYY THE CUTEST BIG DOGGY EVER I LOVEE HIM I MSIS HIM BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYB ):


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2016)

bogummy said:


> does anyone know how to hold their need to go to the bathroom.............



i'm really freaking out...... there's still 21 minutes left of class


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

bogummy said:


> i'm really freaking out...... there's still 21 minutes left of class



just ask to use the bathroom its not that hard


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2016)

focus said:


> just ask to use the bathroom its not that hard



my teacher probably won't let me and if he did
the bathrooms are locked in this building and my classroom is upstairs
if i was to go i wouldn't make it to the bathrooms downstairs


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

bogummy said:


> my teacher probably won't let me and if he did
> the bathrooms are locked in this building and my classroom is upstairs
> if i was to go i wouldn't make it to the bathrooms downstairs



tell him you have your period or something he won't ask then when you do leave run


----------



## Mao (May 23, 2016)

trying hard not to cry right now

i have an English essay tomorrow morning and i cant plan for it because i have no idea what im doing pls pray for me


----------



## skarmoury (May 23, 2016)

Mao said:


> trying hard not to cry right now
> 
> i have an English essay tomorrow morning and i cant plan for it because i have no idea what im doing pls pray for me



Good luck! (Lmao you'll be okay as long as you keep writing to make it look long heh)

As for me, I have a math exam in 5 hours and I haven't properly studied yet RIP :')


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 23, 2016)

its more like a matter of style and if that style pertains to you rather than simply "it's bad" or "it's good"

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dunno who am i to judge


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

I didn't expect the ultimate collector's edition to cost $300
Hell no
I'll just stick with the deluxe edition...


----------



## focus (May 24, 2016)

OMG INTO YOU MUSIC VIDEO SHES SO HOT SUFFOCATE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

im not saying don is supposed to be ricky but don is supposed to be ricky ***


----------



## Seroja (May 24, 2016)

I need sleep


----------



## Heyden (May 24, 2016)

This corn is not super sweet die woolworths


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

hehu them timezones


----------



## Caitamin (May 24, 2016)

Heyden said:


> This corn is not super sweet die woolworths



I'm crying. Woolworths can be the worst sometimes.

*Random Thought:* Does anyone take into account I've been on this forum since 2013 on another account? ;^:
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Caitamin said:


> I'm crying. Woolworths can be the worst sometimes.
> 
> *Random Thought:* Does anyone take into account I've been on this forum since 2013 on another account? ;^:
> ​



You aren't allowed to have more than one, lol. And no.

e meu nariz.. estou morrendo D:


----------



## Caitamin (May 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> You aren't allowed to have more than one, lol. And no.
> 
> e meu nariz.. estou morrendo D:



Yeah, I figured you wouldn't be allowed more than one. I'd shut down my other one if I knew how. Might look into how to.
​


----------



## Heyden (May 24, 2016)

Caitamin said:


> Yeah, I figured you wouldn't be allowed more than one. I'd shut down my other one if I knew how. Might look into how to.
> ​


Sadly you have to stick with your old one


----------



## Caitamin (May 24, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Sadly you have to stick with your old one




Ugh, the email address it's connected to is currently having people trying to get in. That kinda sucks I can't keep this one.
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Caitamin said:


> Ugh, the email address it's connected to is currently having people trying to get in. That kinda sucks I can't keep this one.
> ​



Well, change the password or delete it if you can? Also contact the staff about the issues, they can probably help you.


----------



## Caitamin (May 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> Well, change the password or delete it if you can? Also contact the staff about the issues, they can probably help you.



Yeah, might have to.
​


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 24, 2016)

oh my god, the salad i just ate is making me feel sick. I shouldn't have ordered from them again >.>


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

damn this song is good


----------



## namiieco (May 24, 2016)

this apple tastes so good


----------



## Seroja (May 24, 2016)

The site is glitching. The vm notification doesn't go away :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Seroja said:


> The site is glitching. The vm notification doesn't go away :/



just delete it. should fix


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2016)

ok so honestly what are tags for on this site except for weird shtposts


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ok so honestly what are tags for on this site except for weird shtposts



that's what they are for. besides they are fun


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> that's what they are for. besides they are fun



but like... why did someone actually code them into the site??? like are they supposed to work like tags but people use them for other stuff ????? or are they just there 4 ppl to shtpost


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but like... why did someone actually code them into the site??? like are they supposed to work like tags but people use them for other stuff ????? or are they just there 4 ppl to shtpost



yeh idek people can add it so people can find it easier (or harder lmao) and for google bots i assume


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2016)

This cake is pretty neat. And cancerously chocolate-y but that's a plus.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

GOD I CANT ****ING SLEEP!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

mm fff dank wine and whisky


----------



## Mao (May 24, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Good luck! (Lmao you'll be okay as long as you keep writing to make it look long heh)
> 
> As for me, I have a math exam in 5 hours and I haven't properly studied yet RIP :')



this is late but hope you did well ^^ i did alright and wrote quite a bit but i didnt really know what i was writing


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

going to say hi to him tomorrow because it's the last two weeks of school i gotta say something


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2016)

Why do ppl list the date on collectibles? Does that affect the order or smth


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

^ yes it does


----------



## Heyden (May 24, 2016)

IS PART B DUE TODAY OR NOT


----------



## Loriii (May 24, 2016)

I'm excited to go out with her tonight. I woke up really early in the morning and now, I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2016)

i love pok?mon so much like i really love it


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

I'm procrastinating eating lunch I need help


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

Much thoughts such wow:
LOL
Holy heelllll
Happy late bday to me
ow my rib
Holy heelllll #2
murray you stoopid
oh rip no restock collectibles for me


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

my tum also i need to sht i think


----------



## Cudon (May 25, 2016)

Sleepy


----------



## aericell (May 25, 2016)

One more page to go


----------



## Heyden (May 25, 2016)

idk what to do


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

YES xtina and ariana on the same stage singing dangerous woman killed it!!!!!!!!! legends stick together yas queens


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

this turt gunne be rad


----------



## Fleshy (May 25, 2016)

going to try to get melanie tickets tomorrow or friday, good luck 2 me


also looking forward to being finished with this uni work ughh


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

i love when nicki does her accent like its tha new staaayyyuull wid da fresh typa flaaow YES KILL IT


----------



## Heyden (May 25, 2016)

have to make a speech for english on 'change' how lame


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 25, 2016)

thinking of selling some of these shinies...


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2016)

collecting ac amiibos was the worst thing that ever happened to me i'm spending so much money on plastic save me


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> thinking of selling some of these shinies...



pokeymans?

also i want ice cream so bad but i bet this bucket is nut ice cream **** it


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

i've been playing doodle god blitz for the past 2 hours this cant be healthy


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

yeah it was pecan nuts. fuuuuu this.


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

how do i make metal wtf ive been trying for 10 years )':

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHH IT WAS LITERALLY JUST FIRE + STONE IM SO DUMB AHAHAHA


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> pokeymans?



yeh i got some shiny pokeymans that i got from hordes that i don't really want 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my eyes feel tired


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> yeh i got some shiny pokeymans that i got from hordes that i don't really want
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my eyes feel tired



mind forking me a list if you're gunna sell? :0

anyways this turt is gonna be so gud haha!


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

just went on buzzfeed.com i think i lost a few braincells


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> mind forking me a list if you're gunna sell? :0
> 
> anyways this turt is gonna be so gud haha!



Sure, but I'm not sure when I'll get around to it tho


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Sure, but I'm not sure when I'll get around to it tho



no probs :3

also my bern is smaller now but kinda stings when you move around your hand


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)

i wish i could buy collectibles with money...


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

collectibles arent worth it


----------



## Cudon (May 25, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i wish i could buy collectibles with money...


Nnno, bad! I'm pretty sure that happened once actually. There was drama about it a whiile ago idr when.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Nnno, bad! I'm pretty sure that happened once actually. There was drama about it a whiile ago idr when.



yeah don't remind me. so glad they changed the rules.

also this turt is co cute but i hate drawing smol flowers kill me.


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

i identify as an apology-kin and you aplogizing to me is cultural appropriation and that offends me! check your privilege. dont correct me on this as im also god-kin and im always right!!!!!


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2016)

Pxter said:


> collecting ac amiibos was the worst thing that ever happened to me i'm spending so much money on plastic save me



ikr, I'm so mad cuz I paid full-price for all of mine and now they keep going on sale for like a full half off everywhere. The 3-pack is on sale for 12.99 which is LESS than the price of a single amiibo here ugh Q__Q


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

sexe turt


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

what an angel


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

food

- - - Post Merge - - -

spaghetti

- - - Post Merge - - -

spaghettios


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

bahaha i love my turt sig. anyone who know who it's after without looking in my thread deserves free cookies on their birthday.


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

alt+s where have you been


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2016)

oh my god i hate swimsuits


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

someone give me a pokeball collectible


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> someone give me a pokeball collectible



u wish dude.

also i want like crisps and beer meow


----------



## Hollowby (May 25, 2016)

why do people care for collectables? they are just pixel pictures


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

what is life


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

^lololol nice one there also i need another 3ds meow


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## V-drift (May 25, 2016)

I wish I had a better laptop to play and work with. Mine freezes up and crashes too much. ... Time to work by car washing in my neighborhood when I am lazy!


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

food


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2016)

oh yeah i found a real life pika egg


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

i really should eat


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

omg leave already you were supposed to be gone 20 mins ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

HALLELUJAH THE GODS HAVE ANSWERED MY PRAYERS HER DRIVER ARRIVED GOD BLESS


----------



## jiny (May 25, 2016)

guess i'll say hi to him tomorrow then. :')


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

When did everyone become so interested in TBT? Hah.


----------



## BetaChorale (May 25, 2016)

*I GOT THE JOOOOOOOOOB*


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

FerahL said:


> *I GOT THE JOOOOOOOOOB*



yay


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

FerahL said:


> *I GOT THE JOOOOOOOOOB*



Congratssss!

--

I have no idea what to have for lunch :/


----------



## Heyden (May 25, 2016)

i h8 this seating plan


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 25, 2016)

ahh i forgot to do this homework assignment maybe i'll just rush it in the morning


----------



## BetaChorale (May 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> yay





Seroja said:


> Congratssss!



Thaaaaaaanks!


----------



## duckvely (May 26, 2016)

he left :'( be safe (and have fun??)


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Hm how would I be able to find him online..


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 26, 2016)

i really want a cookite rn


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

i have no irl friends rip


----------



## visibleghost (May 26, 2016)

i wonder what me as of 5 yrs ago would think abt me now. i'd probably be surprised im still alive.

also i think this is the first time in So Long i didnt misspell surprise. it's such an ugly way of spelling it tho !! why is there an r before the p.. it doesnt make sense.. it's so ugly ):<


----------



## skarmoury (May 26, 2016)

I'm so sad I'm not taking midyear or probably any more classes ever with my crush hahaha ha ha :c


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

going to spend the whole day playing doodle god and papa's donuteria bye i love summer


----------



## kazaf (May 26, 2016)

mm, kinda hungry at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

FerahL said:


> *I GOT THE JOOOOOOOOOB*



grats !

also yessss rain today so noice!


----------



## Peter (May 26, 2016)

I have one day to study 12 weeks worth of stuff I don't understand


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

i'm bored with life tbh lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

lel grandma thanks for sending me random stuff??? i assume that was your thing but yeee


----------



## visibleghost (May 26, 2016)

im so tired all the time hheuegsjsss im ded


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

i wonder when i can reach 10k..


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

i just realized cr1tikal graduated from college ims o proud of my son :') fcuck


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

fml i miss you too much


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 26, 2016)

hah i love this teacher he's so passive aggressive and savage its great


----------



## Akira-chan (May 26, 2016)

I want food rip meeee


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

I need more art skiillz


----------



## Hollowby (May 26, 2016)

flasdklfjaskldfjaslkd hiccups all day


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler: basically me


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 26, 2016)

I kinda ship Faith with new guy
2 more weeks waiting time, yea great I don't have time in June why are u doing this to me


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

god i love you, you're the best.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

i should go to sleep but this is too entertaining damn


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

stop complementing me i'm not that great


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

http://tinyurl.com/gp69gn4
Lmao


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

kill me


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

^ same


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

i want to invite daddy but f cking ajay is gonna ruin him, luca is gonna be jealous and that's it


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> i want to invite daddy but f cking ajay is gonna ruin him, luca is gonna be jealous and that's it



Rest in spaghetti


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

i asked him


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

//lowley eats the rest of the peanut butter in jar


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

i'm excited!!


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

"Bad stuff happens in the bathroom" -Bob Belcher 2k16


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

yesss this was a good idea


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 26, 2016)

i better not miss the last WTW next week ;~;


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Yay I did my chores


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

when will i say hi to him UGH


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 26, 2016)

practice, practice


----------



## Seroja (May 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> when will i say hi to him UGH



just do it gogogo good luck!

--

I was given a free sandwich today. What a goooood start to a goooood day


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 26, 2016)

I'm tempted to translate a manga for the folks who don't understand it because ahhh it's so cute and needs more fans but I don't have the time for that (making money > studies > art > anything else)


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 26, 2016)

Even though a shiny Venusaur is green, a Nest Ball would look like garbage with it because it has the wrong shade of green. Not to mention a Nest Ball gives off a more foresty feel... now a Quick Ball would be the best option. A Quick Ball would give it a better tropical feel and has yellow on it, both of which match the rafflesia on a shiny Venusaur's back.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 27, 2016)

wednesdeee


----------



## Heyden (May 27, 2016)

I can't believe how reflective her personality is


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 27, 2016)

i shoved a piece of lead into my eraser so whenever someone uses my eraser they get pencil marks instead :>


----------



## tearypastel (May 27, 2016)

i don't think i can watch another episode of the fosters without my heart having palpitations from the cuteness oh good god


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Who wants to draw my OCs?
no one?
okay


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

hah .. hell come on and try you douche


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

turts


----------



## Gregriii (May 27, 2016)

I want to be in the group again :-:


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

someone scan my drawings for me ;v;


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

my handson grandson


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> turts



turts r life : D

also better get drunk af right meow **** tomorrow


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2016)

there are some threads that i wish would exist bc it would b fun lmao but i don't want to make them myself bc
1. cant b bothered
2. wouldnt b able to get my point through
3. i'd be seen as a troll or even more ppl would think of me as a tumblr edgelord 
4. like all of them would turn into flamewars :I

guess i gotta keep those stuff to picknick where there are like 3 active gross ppl who want all minorities to die probably and then like 3 or maybe 4 people who are super pc lmao........,


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

itch itch itch i hope i dont get any troubles now


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

one day ariana will go full r&b.. one day..


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed



i just got my period like 10 minutes ago im???????? wtf


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

focus said:


> i just got my period like 10 minutes ago im???????? wtf



rip
but hey i got mine when i was 9
so even more rip

RAVIOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

uuuhhhh i dont want saturday kill meee


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

ughhhhhhhh


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

pls pls pls don't have a bad reaction about the note </3


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> rip
> but hey i got mine when i was 9
> so even more rip
> 
> RAVIOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



i got mine when i was 10 its ok


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHH LMAO
http://i.imgur.com/a9eVbxj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/O6pi4gm.jpg i did this one, no regrets
http://i.imgur.com/xj0lh3X.jpg


----------



## milkyi (May 27, 2016)

13, end me.


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

I wanna be a youtuber


----------



## duckvely (May 28, 2016)

can you stop


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

period? think i was 12 when i first got it lol :/

also lol dad can you call or you just wanna talk.. sucker


----------



## Fleshy (May 28, 2016)

I feel so disconnected from everything when i'm spending all day studying, ugh


----------



## Aali (May 28, 2016)

THANKS MODS FOR MY POST WARNING EVEN THOUGH IT WAS 3 F***ING WORDS


----------



## milkyi (May 28, 2016)

dino nuggets are the sh t man


----------



## xara (May 28, 2016)

i think my best friend hates me


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

i had a sweet dream about a guyfriend but i'm certain i don't have feelings for him wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Aali said:


> THANKS MODS FOR MY POST WARNING EVEN THOUGH IT WAS 3 F***ING WORDS



dude i have like 3 pages infractions like 80% are that so i feel ya hah


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

watch me accidentally take one too many painkillers and die lol i hate my period/migraines


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 28, 2016)

daNg jotaro u savage


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

i cANT BREATEH SEND HELP


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

the worst thing you can do as a parent is give/bribe your kids with electronics and crap and not giving them physical love and intimacy(like, hugging and such not abuse them >>) when they need it.


----------



## Zane (May 28, 2016)

Everything is dull and bad


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

this k-drama is good


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

wtf is with teenagers
so its my friend's birthday party, lets call her Kayla, turned 16 I think. Awhile ago someone's mom, i think Kayla's, came by the pool pissed off since they caught who I believed to be Kayla drinking. 20 minutes or so later, I see Kayla walk by finishing a beer and someone else's mom saying sorry and ****.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 28, 2016)

this is almost pitiful tbh


----------



## duckvely (May 28, 2016)

why would there be a mine in there

i love these references omg


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

egg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

There is an older man sitting over near my desk in the little lounge area, and he is alone, but people who don't know him keep coming over and talking to him... it's like he has some influence drawing strangers in to talk to him? It's really weird, this is like the 3rd person I have seen come and pull a chair up to him and start just talking about everything?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

oh my god i just came across this olllddd ass channel i used to watch religiously back in like 2012 im crying this is so nostalgic


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

haha ok i think i'm starting to love goose

BUH-KAY 

if that is not a reference to keeping up appearances i'm done.


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

i feel so bad having to bail on my friend today im sorry bb next time i'll bring flamin' hot cheetos i promise ):


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

WHOEVER PUT JALBOYH RIGHT BETWEEN LOVE ME HARDER AND HANDS ON ME NEED TO REEVALUATE THEIR LIFE CHOICES WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -

not only that lmaooo then its followed by my everything then bang bang WTF I CANT DEAL W ALL THESE MOOD SWINGS OK


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

I love waking up early


----------



## Peter (May 29, 2016)

it's ironic the exam I'm most confident for is the one that has nothing to do with my major


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

boredddd i should probably like jump on civ v but ugh nah


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

i really want an ice lolly right now ;n;


----------



## pochii (May 29, 2016)

I'm tired.~


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2016)

rip rubber ducky version  I didn't know it was taken off until now..


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 29, 2016)

I have no motivation at all uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2016)

couple of idiot parrots


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

no morning jo today


----------



## visibleghost (May 29, 2016)

i thought none of Those blogs were active anymore but guess i was wrong lmao


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

is this normal


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i thought none of Those blogs were active anymore but guess i was wrong lmao



the mods self-submit
if you're talking about That? bloge


----------



## visibleghost (May 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> the mods self-submit
> if you're talking about That™ bloge



lol 
and yeah i do


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

SWEATIN' DIAMONDS


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2016)

can this person please stop................ you've crossed the line so many times and i regret things


----------



## Peter (May 29, 2016)

I've just been laughing so hard with my friend that I actually feel tired like my stomach is hurting and I've got tears down my face and every time I look at my phone I start laughing again omg


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 29, 2016)

playing fates makes me feel nostalgic
I saw the character designer kozaki yusukeさん last year before the game was released at a fe:fates promotion. HHHHhh I drew Azura too but didnt get a chance to give it (firstly because I chickened out and secondly my art is not worthy) so I sold it to a little girl l-lol..


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

i feel bummed out now, its not his really his fault but still
i guess i did predict it tho ;<

rip cherry man


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 29, 2016)

tfw the art is prettier than the actors in the liveaction... Sorry I'm not that much of a delusional 2d glorifying person bUT...

the only japanese actors who are tru ikemen in my eyes are fukushi sota, sakaguchi kentaro, kaku kento and narimiya hiroki (although he's an old man //slapped)


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

i'm only on episode 6 this is so entertaining


----------



## Xerolin (May 29, 2016)

not being on tbt for almost 24 hours makes me feel like i missed a lot


----------



## Ichigo. (May 29, 2016)

i've been going out for most of this week it has to be a record


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

thinking about something so much that im beginning to doubt if its even true or even happened


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

gramma stop saying i should be a model
oh wait there's photoshop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2016)

I want to drink about 5 more caramel machiatos, even though this one gave me a brain freeze, also omfg those nachos smelled amazing!


----------



## Acruoxil (May 30, 2016)

Could really use some noodles right now haha


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

..why is my period over already. what the hell its supposed to last 2 or 3 more days


----------



## Heyden (May 30, 2016)

only have 5 assessments left for the term praise jesus


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

Spoiler: holy hell his hands look so bad hel p



im so sorry diego ur not as ugly as i made u to be  his fingers look like corndogs


excuse the bad quality cbf anymore at this point


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

should i go watch a midnight movie later?...


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

YES HE UPLOADED! today is gonna be a fine monday


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2016)

weee getting drugged of caffeine weeee


----------



## visibleghost (May 30, 2016)

remember when ppl were like "yo the kiseijuu op is the Best" but then the full version was released and ppl died. also when people realized they sang a big part of it in english im dyig gn......


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

focus said:


> Spoiler: holy hell his hands look so bad hel p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do draw hands aaaaaaaaaaaaa. it looks worse now


----------



## Cudon (May 30, 2016)

focus said:


> how do draw hands aaaaaaaaaaaaa. it looks worse now


Keep drawing and you'll improoooveee.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2016)

focus said:


> how do draw hands aaaaaaaaaaaaa. it looks worse now



keep practicing and also draw the joints if you are aiming for a specific pose and stuff


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD THEY KISSED asdgHhsjsjawijajJ


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

I'm a little tired.~


----------



## mogyay (May 30, 2016)

i had a dream about someone i hadn't thought about in a while and it made me miss them, but also we were in x men which was cool


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

"goh ahed, mistur joestur"


----------



## Peter (May 30, 2016)

I finally gave in and bought FFXIV online, I've never really got into MMOs but hopefully this is one for me


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

I just finished my assignment and now my legs are cramping.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2016)

I really want to sleep


----------



## Zane (May 30, 2016)

/fighting back tears

hopefully these guys aren't like amazon and take another 2 days to deliver after it says out for delivery


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

I wonder what my friends are doing right now. Hmm...I also wonder if I'll see any of my friends/classmates over the Summer, besides at church.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

HYPERVENTILATING RIGHT NOW I HATCHED A SHINY TREECKO <333333


----------



## Irelia (May 30, 2016)

i just really want a user on here to make their username "mettaton", and make their icon and sig all mettaton themed, and write in large bright pink text to be obnoxious, and to just act like mettaton 24/7


thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



AquaStrudel said:


> HYPERVENTILATING RIGHT NOW I HATCHED A SHINY TREECKO <333333



Ayy congrats! That's a pretty big accomplishment. 

if it has good ivs hmu


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> i just really want a user on here to make their username "mettaton", and make their icon and sig all mettaton themed, and write in large bright pink text to be obnoxious, and to just act like mettaton 24/7
> 
> 
> thank you
> ...


http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?42928-Mettaton
inactive tho


----------



## duckvely (May 30, 2016)

ROTs is so funny lol jongki


----------



## Irelia (May 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?42928-Mettaton
> inactive tho



_"knock em dead, darling"_

I wish they were active omf. I wonder if there's a sans too... They could just be making cheesy puns all the time. It'd be great.

on a serious note i'd pay some serious tbt for that mettaton username


----------



## brownboy102 (May 30, 2016)

You know you've created a good soundtrack when a piano sounds epic.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 30, 2016)

I can't wait till my exams are over...


----------



## duckvely (May 30, 2016)

i'm... already here


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> _"knock em dead, darling"_
> 
> I wish they were active omf. I wonder if there's a sans too... They could just be making cheesy puns all the time. It'd be great.
> 
> on a serious note i'd pay some serious tbt for that mettaton username



there used to be a user named SansTheSkeleton, but they were banned for being accused of being an alt, they made some puns


----------



## Cudon (May 30, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> _"knock em dead, darling"_
> 
> I wish they were active omf. I wonder if there's a sans too... They could just be making cheesy puns all the time. It'd be great.
> 
> on a serious note i'd pay some serious tbt for that mettaton username


There have been a few accounts that have tried to meme it up with Undertale and honestly everytime it has been very cringy.


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

//south park theme


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

pro tip : never use your fingers to paint instead of a brush, ur fingernails will look gross af and it wont b easy to wash off.

also im tireeeeed i want to go home and sleep


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

im rewatching ariana's vevo presents performances and like pls dont try those d6s/e6s until you actually hit them without going flat a few moments later please and thank you. i get these notes are hard af but she hit them all the time during hmt why is she going flat now lol i hope she doesn't pull a The Way on these whistles i love them too much


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Lol being a reviewer and/or journalist for concerts must be the most fun job ever, basically you get paid for writing trash about old rock bands/artists (unless they are very "creddy") and give like 5 of whatever symbols you use to new/obscure artist lmaooo


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

eyyy, hi


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

im so bored im playing ourWorld what is wrong with me,


----------



## ellarella (May 31, 2016)

my study group turned out a whole lot more comfy than i imagined, i'm almost having fun studying for this exam somehow


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

does anybody else suddenly get this sharp ass pain near their heart that hurts more when you breathe/move so you sit there completely still and breathless until it goes away like 30 seconds later or is that just me. is that normal. am i dying


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 31, 2016)

focus said:


> does anybody else suddenly get this sharp ass pain near their heart that hurts more when you breathe/move so you sit there completely still and breathless until it goes away like 30 seconds later or is that just me. is that normal. am i dying



I know that pain but I'm not sure if it is near the heart for me? I always associated it more with the ribs on the right side of my body.


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> I know that pain but I'm not sure if it is near the heart for me? I always associated it more with the ribs on the right side of my body.



i get that on my ribs sometimes too but it happens near my heart more frequently


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> eyyy, hi



HI

- - - Post Merge - - -

man 4 days of school left


----------



## Bilaz (May 31, 2016)

I was just wondering. Is my signature okay? I've read the rules and I think it's fine but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> eyyy, hi



where were you


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> eyyy, hi



what happened 2 u
did u die


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> eyyy, hi


Wow I just now realized that you've been missing. No offense meant or anything, just didn't realize up until now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> eyyy, hi



ol? :00 haven't seen you in ages man


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

oh my god this kid like wow you're not funny just stop trying. being a douche for no reason doesn't make you funny 

-_-


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

strange world isnt it? ;3


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

i hate thinking about the last day of school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> does anybody else suddenly get this sharp ass pain near their heart that hurts more when you breathe/move so you sit there completely still and breathless until it goes away like 30 seconds later or is that just me. is that normal. am i dying



I GET THAT TOO OMG I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

what if paper somehow became obsolete


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

the most common names at my school are andrea & vanessa. really pretty names ngl

then there's my name :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2016)

should i or should i not place this order for clothes [sweats nervously]


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> should i or should i not place this order for clothes [sweats nervously]



my struggle


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

my current burning desire: seeing Harry Potter and the Cursed Child at the Palace Theater


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

sweet pickles are a necessity of any sandwich imo


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

hahahaha... get your head out of your ass... hahaha


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

roasted XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

hmm this record sounds interesting tbh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> hmm this record sounds interesting tbh



yea, man, i told you my mixtape was fire XDD


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2016)

i really dont know why im still on this site


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

jeesssuuuss CHRIST


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

Dark brown and blue goes together really well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> yea, man, i told you my mixtape was fire XDD



vai-te foder...


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

It sure is hot today.


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

"we got that hood love," said the woman who grew up in a mostly white rich enviroment gg ariana


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

damn this serrano ham is good im gonna munch it all rip moko


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2016)

Ahhh... that was the last exam of the school year


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

my phone is dying rly quickle hLEP 

also im dying


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

damn im emotional now.. this "madrugada" song made me cry randomly now.


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

ohhh get over yourself man


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

gg me, got my dad into vocaloids
sounds weird if i say that lmao


----------



## Cozimnormal (Jun 1, 2016)

Why does smashbox make up have to be so expensive


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

viva Maitre Gims!!!!!! <33


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 1, 2016)

Tmw Whiteclaw :')


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

my lil sister is way too easy to wind up lmao


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

i hate having to use those portable wifi things they're the worst i hope dad buys a new router soon ):


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2016)

guess what collectible i need to finish this cool line-up that was created entirely by accident


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

popsiiiicle


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> popsiiiicle



i was actually thinking of another swirl but i wouldn't mind a couple more popsicles  but i can't afford them anymore boooo


----------



## Energytree (Jun 1, 2016)

no one visits my threads....im in a pool of chocolate tears.......BUNNIES ARE CUTE OKAY I ADMIT IT!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

what color are my eyes


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2016)

the strawberry acai refresher from starbucks is great with coconut milk instead of water


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> the strawberry acai refresher from starbucks is great with coconut milk instead of water



that sounds amazing


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> that sounds amazing



give it a try when you can~


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

ban me 'till 6


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> the strawberry acai refresher from starbucks is great with coconut milk instead of water


Why do all the starbuck drinks I hear of sound kind of really pretentious? I'm not a coffee drinker and neither do I go to starbucks but it just seems like each drink has this pretentious name.


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2016)

bless u jacob


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2016)

Need to buy new video game but there's too many to choose


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

_I'm so happy I finally finished exams, 4 months "free" yay.._


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Why do all the starbuck drinks I hear of sound kind of really pretentious? I'm not a coffee drinker and neither do I go to starbucks but it just seems like each drink has this pretentious name.



i don't think it sounds that pretentious because it's literally named after what's in it but it doesn't really matter anyway when it tastes good?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 1, 2016)

i thought they were carrots

no wonder they tasted weird


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (101)
Subscriptions: (495)
hmm what's the very last subscribed thread..
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?277980-Corrupt-The-Wish-Above last post in January
looks like i have things to do


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 1, 2016)

****ing up since 2003... and will ALWAYS be ****ing up


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i don't think it sounds that pretentious because it's literally named after what's in it but it doesn't really matter anyway when it tastes good?


It doesn't and again I'm pretty ignorant about drinks but imo a lot of em sound kind of pretentious


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

Time is moving to fast. I will never finish everything I want to before I die. :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 2, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> It doesn't and again I'm pretty ignorant about drinks but imo a lot of em sound kind of pretentious



then again didn't you say you don't go to starbucks? plenty of their drinks have reasonable names.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2016)

why did i get 91 bells from a banned user


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

mods are trolls


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2016)

i  just watched one direction videos for like 20 minutes.......... why .......


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

SCHOOL'S OFFICIALLY OUT YES

AND I DON'T HAVE TO GO TO SUMMER SCHOOL **** YES


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

Before:


Xerolin said:


> Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (101)
> Subscriptions: (495)
> hmm what's the very last subscribed thread..
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?277980-Corrupt-The-Wish-Above last post in January
> looks like i have things to do



After:
Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (21)
Subscriptions: (59)


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> ...


I should empty my subscribed threads... I have like 500 of which only like 10 are active


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 2, 2016)

the end of an era; now a new chapter


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 2, 2016)

ngl i'm in love with the aesthetics of my icon


----------



## Zane (Jun 2, 2016)

watching people buyin ac letters for like 5k and thinkin about the time i traded a mori + a teal for a Mew


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

Zane said:


> watching people buyin ac letters for like 5k and thinkin about the time i traded a mori + a teal for a Mew



*wheeze*


----------



## Mao (Jun 2, 2016)

does anyone actually do the lottery thing anymore


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

Mao said:


> does anyone actually do the lottery thing anymore


Did anyone ever do the lottery thing in the first place?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

hhhhh


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

kinda want some banana bread....


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2016)

im so angry rn


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

there's always next year


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 2, 2016)

Last day of school tomorrow... i think im gonna cry once its over

dangit im already emotional thinking about it


----------



## f11 (Jun 2, 2016)

My family is coming together


----------



## Crash (Jun 2, 2016)

who do I have to kill to make it so I never have to do my eyebrows again


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

lick


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 2, 2016)

amachan is such a cute series!!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

On the last freestyle all i talked about was biscuits, but now i'm eating healthy now, wheat-thins and triscuits, 

gotta stay consistence, persistence is the game, will i maintain? uhh well thats the claim.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2016)

scott pilgrim pops wya


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2016)

i don't know why my eyeballs are so damn dry, haven't had this in a while, also damn kink trying to sneak up in my neck, where's my boyfriend to rub me when I need him?


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

i impulsively changed my username bc of sudden paranoia anyways h elloooo


----------



## Heyden (Jun 3, 2016)

probably made in china


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

god i want a saxophone so bad!!!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 3, 2016)

so much assessments and so little time and motivation


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

my teachers r . SCARY .  .. ..... kind of.. i mean ... they dont mean to be scary but UUehgh im dying


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

merda merda merda merda. 

's all.


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

nathan sykes voice sounds so nasal like he has a cold it gives me an internal bleeding


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

i need this comeback already thanks.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 3, 2016)

Finally bred my female Bulbasaur with Bold nature, egg moves and HA. Time to start breeding for IVs...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

stop calling me "Goes" lol now people are gonna think I'm from Portugal even more lmao.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

i rly want the rest of the sims 4 games but theyre so expensive im dying


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 3, 2016)

retaking my math ttest today  i want summer now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i rly want the rest of the sims 4 games but theyre so expensive im dying



yeah bruh how many expansions do they have now ;;


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah bruh how many expansions do they have now ;;


2?? and a few game packs and a few stuff packs?? i think.....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> 2?? and a few game packs and a few stuff packs?? i think.....



ah yeah i was thinking of the game and stuff packs so yeah i feel ya...


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

why do i legitimately feel like im going to get a heart attack help theres a sharp pain near my heart again


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 3, 2016)

focus said:


> why do i legitimately feel like im going to get a heart attack help theres a sharp pain near my heart again



Well then wtf are you doing on the TBT, go ask to be taken to the hospital or something. :L


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 3, 2016)

\:]


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

aw one of my spiderlings William has died today from a combo of being hungry and being old

r.i.p William

i guess i'll have to find another one in my shed!


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Well then wtf are you doing on the TBT, go ask to be taken to the hospital or something. :L



bc i get this all the time it passed we good


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

focus said:


> bc i get this all the time it passed we good



is it pleurisy? mine sometimes feels like it's around my heart but it's really the lungs.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

i was on another forum and oh my god    what kind of smiley haters are they im dying " *Admin note: Please keep the smilies to three or less per post, as per our site rules.* "


----------



## Cudon (Jun 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i was on another forum and oh my god    what kind of smiley haters are they im dying " *Admin note: Please keep the smilies to three or less per post, as per our site rules.* "


A respectable rule tbh.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i was on another forum and oh my god    what kind of smiley haters are they im dying " *Admin note: Please keep the smilies to three or less per post, as per our site rules.* "



what forum is that??? lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 4, 2016)

Most females right now- "gotta get my beach body ready to hit the beach this summer! Gonna diet and exercise everyday."

Me- just sitting here eating cookies watching sytycd.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

i finally got a venus fly trap today!!

it has nine "heads" (with 3 more growing) All named Jho!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 4, 2016)

kms 42/0


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> kms 42/0



lol that panda tho dat-boi/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol that panda tho dat-boi/10



i feel sorry for pepe
dat boi is getting all the love for frogs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Most females right now- "gotta get my beach body ready to hit the beach this summer! Gonna diet and exercise everyday."
> 
> Me- just sitting here eating cookies watching sytycd.



damn people still do that stupid beach crap holy

also i hate when i mess up the hat rotation on streetpass and i cant remember when they switch em out ah


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2016)

i havent had this bad a headache in a while and i'm not sure whats causing it ;w;
i should really sleep it off since its already 3am but i just want to draw
[but yet im nt drawing lol]


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 4, 2016)

Byebi said:


> i havent had this bad a headache in a while and i'm not sure whats causing it ;w;
> i should really sleep it off since its already 3am but i just want to draw
> [but yet im nt drawing lol]



When I have a bad headache, I've learned it's either from lack of food, lack of water, lack of sleep, or stress.

So having a headache is a primo excuse for me to act like a kid and baby myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

best band names:

w.c noise
the unplayable sofa guitar

lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> what forum is that??? lol



idk im not a member but it was some sims forum lmao


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

i cant stop listening to SNSD plz help me!! its making me feel too sassy!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> idk im not a member but it was some sims forum lmao



lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

now i really want vinho verde but i think mom is gonna wonder if i have a whole bottle by myself lmaooo


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2016)

I really shouldn't have friends bc I'm such a jealous -insert not nice word here- and I always worry and just ugh


----------



## Peter (Jun 4, 2016)

all my art commissions are being finished at the same time its like a tidal wave of art


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 4, 2016)

My creative writing teacher taught us that 'anyways' is the most terrible word ever and now I actually cringe when people use that lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 4, 2016)

idk why people are worried to ask for really obscure things for me to draw

chances are if its not requested much to other artists, it's probably really fun because it's new


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

ahah so one more turt to draw.. ahh well gonna be flooded in reqs lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

i need to bother an ant hill today but im to lazy to do it


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't been here as much as I used to when i first joined | _hey_


----------



## boujee (Jun 4, 2016)

rip ali


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

global warming.....is a thing, always will be a thing, i would know because i sat down with neil degrasse tyson and i said "is it?" and he said "yeah" and then i left 

XD


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm hungry but I just ate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Mary said:


> I'm hungry but I just ate.



dsuifdsdfs mary is that you :0000000


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> dsuifdsdfs mary is that you :0000000




The one and only. 


Random thought: I know I should be working on my paper, but I'm not. Eh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Mary said:


> The one and only.
> 
> 
> Random thought: I know I should be working on my paper, but I'm not. Eh.



-tacklehug- <3

also agh this dust sprite quest is so annoying.. and the max happiness crap as well pls go die


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Mary said:


> The one and only.
> 
> 
> Random thought: I know I should be working on my paper, but I'm not. Eh.



-tacklehug- <3

also agh this dust sprite quest is so annoying.. and the max happiness crap as well pls go die


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 4, 2016)

i should play metal gear this summer :O


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

how many cups of coffee have i wasted this week........


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 4, 2016)

so i had a nosebleed today. i haven't had one since, like, elementary school.


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

nooo i have to wait until tomorrow morning for a new episode. it left me on a cliffhanger today!! ahhhhhhh im so sadd dd d


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

i finally got to harvest some spider silk today~


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i finally got to harvest some spider silk today~



ooh cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ooh cool



soon i will have my spider silk tights!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 4, 2016)

for some reason this random tab opened up in chrome a couple of days ago and tells me that my flash needs updating and automatically downloads this exe thingy. It told me to run it but I didnt trust it, so I checked my anti virus and apparently it was a trojan so good thing I didn't. I just encountered this again, and I have no idea what caused the tab to show up. 

idek @-@


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> for some reason this random tab opened up in chrome a couple of days ago and tells me that my flash needs updating and automatically downloads this exe thingy. It told me to run it but I didnt trust it, so I checked my anti virus and apparently it was a trojan so good thing I didn't. I just encountered this again, and I have no idea what caused the tab to show up.
> 
> idek @-@



wow close call, considering how dumb i am i wouldve fell for it, luckily my norton goes ballistic at the slightest sign of a threat lol


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

I hv a real turt his name is hiccup


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 4, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I hv a real turt his name is hiccup
> 
> View attachment 174115



thats adorable


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> thats adorable



yeah he is!! I lov him


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

oh god no, never drinking corona again xp


----------



## Heyden (Jun 5, 2016)

tokyo toy fair better deliver the details i need


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

some ariana stans i swear to god. just because she's moving and kissing her boyfriend doesn't mean she still doesn't have throat and sinus infection fam!! let her cancel the shows or else she'll seriously damage her voice you idiots. she's not gonna stay in bed all day because she has a headache/throatache but that doesn't mean she's gonna go up there and perform you cheeky fcks


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

tax return next week ayyy


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

riddle me this, batman........


----------



## Mao (Jun 5, 2016)

it would be so much nicer if cherries didn't have massive seeds


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

Mao said:


> it would be so much nicer if cherries didn't have massive seeds


I actually got curious why and looked it up. Apparently cherries, plums and peaches are considered stone fruit and stone fruits have the flesh develop around the seed so removing it is so far impossible.


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

i have to wait until next weekend for a new episode

marry her pls


----------



## Peter (Jun 5, 2016)

I keep getting so lost in FFXIV the world is so massive, like where am I?? I have no idea


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 5, 2016)

i dont know what to feel anymore euAgghhue


----------



## namiieco (Jun 5, 2016)

Why does the audio keep changing I put them on the same volume when I rendered the video now it sounds so ******** what is my life why and I alive I have to go to school tomorrow ugh I don't feel like talking to my loud annoying friends I already have a headache from their jokes Ugh and a certain girl's headlocks and play fighting oh my god kill me now.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow the runescape cardgame seems kind of decent


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

Mudam-se os tempos, mudam-se as vontades...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 5, 2016)

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE
I'M EMOTIONALLY AND MENTALLY CONFUSED


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

Borderlands 1 is so cute and its making me hate the decisions made in 2.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

finally got all fish and all monster slaying goals on SV taking a break now lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

oh god so many villagers to cycle!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 5, 2016)

Bro brought us 20 cubes of freshly made tofu. You know what I'll be eating all day this week.... Miso soupppp


----------



## Zane (Jun 5, 2016)

its my nephews birthday ( T︶T )


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

catching legendaries the fun hobby on ORAS lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

Spoiler: my planties are growing!!



one of my morning glories is going to be blooming soon!!


also my venus fly traps are doing well!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 5, 2016)

at least it won't be in the 100s again this week...


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

i never knew how fun it was to draw koalas lol maybe i'll keep her that way with a koala for a head *** it


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm such a **** up at work.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

"god" please bless me with tres leches cake or atleast a soda plzzzzzz


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

I love him
He doesn't love me
I hate him
But he does love me

So confusing


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

i need to learn how to stop eating..


----------



## Espurr (Jun 5, 2016)

I have the sudden painful urge to play Terraria and Stardew Valley.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm glad I'm no longer in high school
No more sports festival or P.E. in s u m m e r


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm melting of heat


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

jammin out to maitre grim <33333


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm closing in on my 3000th post.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

dangit im not fat, im grown!!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2016)

hahah 
haha
no


----------



## Heyden (Jun 6, 2016)

how do i build up enough motivation


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2016)

i think i exported it wrong ahahah rip quality!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

man, i wish i could read and write in binary


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

2 happy pokemon to go sigh i hate this skit


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> 2 happy pokemon to go sigh i hate this skit



lol are you completing dex?, first time is always a pain in the bunns, my second time doing it was MUCH easier


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol are you completing dex?, first time is always a pain in the bunns, my second time doing it was MUCH easier



well, yeah i need to for the gen IV trio so i can get palkia and giratina eventually so yeah


----------



## Heyden (Jun 6, 2016)

it's been 3 years since it released and the price hasn't even dropped a dollar S M H


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 6, 2016)

Time for some morning jo

:^)


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2016)

i wanna play tfm with someone but none of my friends play it anymore rip


----------



## boujee (Jun 6, 2016)

phone is overheating


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

it got late quick


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

can't wait to troll that phone again haha :^)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 6, 2016)

internet i swear to god if you go out while im watching the finale im gonna punch someone


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm so happy that they finally distributed the seashell currency. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

i seriously wanna change my username to bengotheturt

lmao


----------



## boujee (Jun 6, 2016)

"What rubbish. I couldn't be more uninterested in what I'm "back at"."

/makes it friends only 

I love when people contradict themselves.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

//circus monster lyrics n' shiz


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 6, 2016)

Yay, finished Stardust Crusaders! Now Diamond is Unbreakable...


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

fff

- - - Post Merge - - -

o sh't here come dat boi


----------



## tae (Jun 6, 2016)

man cashbot hq is so bomb compared to ****ty ass sellbot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

hhahahaha mom so you basically said it is okay as long as we use rubber.. uh lmao why that sudden change also ur drunk


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2016)

this food baby i swear to god.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 6, 2016)

exo's monster comeback is already iconic even if it hasn't happened yet


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

why would you waste honey like that ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 6, 2016)

I LOVE DIAMOND IS UNBREAKABLE

I've only watched 5 episodes and it's already becoming my favorite parrtttttt. im not gonna be able to wait a week for every new episode cri


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Erin you should really get help or get away..


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 6, 2016)

tfw someone thinks you are the guy on your dp
Ha ha I wish //stares into the distance
I'm not a guy wwwwww and English isn't my native language either...


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 7, 2016)

y am i alive like it couldve been Any sperm


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> y am i alive like it couldve been Any sperm



my thoughts exactly


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

why did you make a thread asking for opinions if you were just going to bash the opinions of everyone who disagreed with u lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> why did you make a thread asking for opinions if you were just going to bash the opinions of everyone who disagreed with u lmao



*checks brewsters*
what are you talking about boi


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm hungry again.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

mr. Grumpy was a good boy this week so i gave him a tiny bit of a cracker


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> *checks brewsters*
> what are you talking about boi



its not relevant atm


----------



## boujee (Jun 7, 2016)

This one was the best one yet:
"Holy *** Gamzee gets on my damn nerves. Stop acting like you're so much better than everyone else and quit only posting to attack people. Just **** off already like ****"


I have a niche in who this is but I'm shock that I'm getting to people that I hardly know. Can't even make a confession without it contradicting itself.


----------



## Byebi (Jun 7, 2016)

why be a mod if you barely help with managing and improving the server?
you keep wanting to ban people for personal/minor reasons
you keep spilling hate on a server that's specifically made for a game that you hate so its like what the @#$!



in other words boy am i hungry


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

i really want to sit down and read a good book but the internet too OP


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

I need to go outside and enjoy this lovely weather.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

tbh, with all this fat i can just hibernate for a good month or two


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I need to go outside and enjoy this lovely weather.



indeed comrade lol i probably will later because i need steps for my 3ds and i dont wanna ruin it by flopping it on my sofa.

also i need to text meu amigo but idek if he's still away so lol .-.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 7, 2016)

lol i went home bc i was too tired from these meds to stay in school lmao ok im not taking them anymore this is like the 20th time or something that this has happened


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

sooo i got like 5 streetpass hits in that small mall around here and nothing yesterday.. ok??? lmango


----------



## focus (Jun 7, 2016)

hONEY.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

S?rgio GODinho indeed jdjfg his music is too great


----------



## focus (Jun 7, 2016)

ari should keep the blonde i love how she looks in blonde whenever she gets more blonde in she takes it out like a week after she's so lame i hate her


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 7, 2016)

There's no food other than eclairs and noodles. I think I should be happy about that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

one more hour daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. then i can go to elite four finally haha they are easy af tho haha


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> one more hour daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. then i can go to elite four finally haha they are easy af tho haha



Yay congratz! Tbh, the first one's the hardest. and the rest are pretty much pushovers. Steven is a little hard, just bring revives and potions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I wonder why I've been having stomach pains a lot recently.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

it gets really annoying seeing so many alts because you still have to be nice to them when they do stupid crap on the off chance that you're wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yay congratz! Tbh, the first one's the hardest. and the rest are pretty much pushovers. Steven is a little hard, just bring revives and potions.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I wonder why I've been having stomach pains a lot recently.



Naw really it's kinda easy, I ****in' hate Glacia though because her tanks and dual ice-types.

and yeah just gotta wait half an hour for the last gen iv trio guy...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

ugh nothing good to eat today


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

acid jazzzzzzz


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

stuck eating snap pea crisps


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

message me baaack


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

*** U PALKIA STOP MAKING ME RESET 56 TIMES FOR CATCHING YOU AT ALL


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 7, 2016)

I need to turn off notifs for tumblr ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

kill me pls


----------



## meowduck (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe there should be mods from all time zones to keep spamming and idiocies from going on?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

"someone sharing their opinions on the internet?!, noooooo, we cant have that, take 'em down, boys"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"we dont do that here"


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm hungry help me


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2016)

So I saw a bunch of rocks at work today. For some reason I just wanted to earthbend them.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

L M A O
*WHEEZE*


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

the strawberry acai refresher tastes good! i thought it would've been bad


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

screw youuuuu


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

ugh, god, why is this cake frosting so bad, its so oily!


----------



## focus (Jun 7, 2016)

ari posts the cutest pics when she's in paris or japan lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

well that was fun.

NOW LET ME PLAY AS SPEEDWAGON


----------



## llamasity (Jun 7, 2016)

if egg plants are the color of bacon soaked in melted butter is ur heart an eternal void of sadness or not


----------



## Seroja (Jun 7, 2016)

there are so many thing I want to do, I don't know where to start :/


----------



## Tensu (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm happy with my changed username, but now I'm stuck with the icon ruining my collectable display.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

Azure said:


> I'm happy with my changed username, but now I'm stuck with the icon ruining my collectable display.



you can make it active and hidden, can't you?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 8, 2016)

I just realized I joined this forum nearly 3 years ago. Even though I didn't start being active until the beginning of last year. Still, times flies!


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

i don't want to go to band camp now


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

finally found a website that will let me listen to my fave song without paying or downloading it!! <3


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> finally found a website that will let me listen to my fave song without paying or downloading it!! <3



it's called youtube


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

end me


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 8, 2016)

lol
my sister has the same birthday as Hillary Clinton and Seth McFarlane

My dad has the same birthday as Eminem

My brother has the same birthday as Justin Beiber and Ke$ha

Me, my mom, and grandma have birthdays with no one interesting


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah I have no interesting people on mine xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

fr laggy af just cause hypetrain woot


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

i chewed on my stylus so much that its chipping ;-;


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

i literally spent a whole day drawing eugene in different poses what is wrong with me


Spoiler: eugene says hi









lmaoooo his hands i didnt put any effort into them whatsoever


----------



## Aali (Jun 8, 2016)

Someone called me 14....what? XD


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

focus said:


> i literally spent a whole day drawing eugene in different poses what is wrong with me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eugene says hi
> ...



lmao, what a great way to spend a day (he looks great)  


_why am i shivering when its so hot outside ugh_


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 8, 2016)

my Mom is watching Lucky Romance too omg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

confusing tax people just tell me if i need to pay something back smh


----------



## Aali (Jun 8, 2016)

I feel like a ton of people on here hate me now :/


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> lmao, what a great way to spend a day (he looks great)
> 
> 
> _why am i shivering when its so hot outside ugh_





Spoiler: eugene says thanks!!








this one is so bad kill me


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> I feel like a ton of people on here hate me now :/



I've felt a lot of people have hated me on here for the last year or so

we should start a club


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

haha so you don't get to know if you need to pay back until like a week after you actual may get the money oh lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 8, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I've felt a lot of people have hated me on here for the last year or so
> 
> we should start a club



I'm on it


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 8, 2016)

can i join the hated tbt members club pls ):


----------



## Aali (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah, got 'dissed' by members here off this site. But I know a lot of people here don't like me either *shrugs*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

:/ bug bites everywhere itch itch skriiii-tch


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

yall think you have people who dont like you... hahahah yall have nooo idea


----------



## Aali (Jun 8, 2016)

I HAVE THRE MOSQUITO BITES ON MY LEG

THREE IN A ROW LIKE .1 INCHES AWAY FROM EACH OTHER


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 8, 2016)

hey dudes the club is up in the basement


----------



## Cudon (Jun 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> yeah, got 'dissed' by members here off this site. But I know a lot of people here don't like me either *shrugs*


You shouldn't let it get to you. You don't even know who dissed you and chances are those people don't fully know you, so I personally don't understand why you would get offended. Just try and concentrate on the people whose opinion matters to you instead of getting upset over some anon confessions b:


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> lol
> my sister has the same birthday as Hillary Clinton and Seth McFarlane
> 
> My dad has the same birthday as Eminem
> ...



I share a birthday with james franco????

And my brother shares a birthday with snoop dogg lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

i share with marlene dietrich which is cool imo she's a dang good actress/singer


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

IMC RYING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> lol
> my sister has the same birthday as Hillary Clinton and Seth McFarlane
> 
> My dad has the same birthday as Eminem
> ...





kianli said:


> I share a birthday with james franco????
> 
> And my brother shares a birthday with snoop dogg lol



i share my birthday with julie andrews, zach galifianakis, and charlieissocoollike (does anyone still watch him?)


----------



## Mao (Jun 8, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I actually got curious why and looked it up. Apparently cherries, plums and peaches are considered stone fruit and stone fruits have the flesh develop around the seed so removing it is so far impossible.



this is very late but thank you for enlightening me


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 8, 2016)

sm sure is bold for sampling the same song yoongi/bighit sampled for dead leaves, which was just released 6 months ago lmaooo


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

exo's new album hurt me physically and mentally


----------



## duckvely (Jun 8, 2016)

lol what... weren't you doing that exact thing...? what are you trying to say??? 

people need to stop


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wondering if I should start up ACNL after not playing for a few months. I stopped playing cause Poppy was in boxes in my second town and I didn't feel like getting a villager to move out of my main town for her. I have the dates last played written down, so everything will be the same


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

this is my 1000th pointless post ~


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

oh my dear god, im hungry,


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 8, 2016)

I caught up on all the new Steven Universe episodes, what do I do with my life now...



Kitty2201 said:


> Wondering if I should start up ACNL after not playing for a few months. I stopped playing cause Poppy was in boxes in my second town and I didn't feel like getting a villager to move out of my main town for her. I have the dates last played written down, so everything will be the same


Go for it, I bet you'll have fun.  That's pretty much what I just did, though I went as far as making a new mayor/town.


----------



## chronic (Jun 8, 2016)

Kazakhstan


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56618; &#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56618;edgy **** edgY **** &#55357;&#56618;thats &#55357;&#56619;some edgy&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457; **** right &#55357;&#56618;th&#55357;&#56618; ere&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457; right there &#55357;&#57004;&#55357;&#57004;if i do ƽaү so my selｆ &#55357;&#56619;i say so &#55357;&#56619; thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ&#55357;&#56619; &#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;НO0ОଠＯOOＯOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618; &#55357;&#56619; &#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457; &#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618; Edgy ****


----------



## Koden (Jun 8, 2016)

i am very tired and i feel like garbage because my boyfriend had a terrible birthday I wish I couldve made it better


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

now entering the _rero zone_


----------



## boujee (Jun 8, 2016)

fickle fackle


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

hmm i want to go to band camp tomorrow but i don't want to risk being alone if my friends don't show up; they're most likely not even going so why bother going.. i know it's not about being with friends but i'd rather not be a loner there?? and not look like a loser??


----------



## duckvely (Jun 9, 2016)

this is honestly bugging me so much and it should.. can you stop please....... now......

i do everything i can to not have it bug me but there are some parts that can't be avoided


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 9, 2016)

there should be a live action for 우리사이느은 this webtoon is sosooo good wheeze/// I love the art
...and I spent coins to read more chapters


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2016)

_"CREATE A *FURRY* AVATAR!"_

*** i sure do hope these ads aren't personalized . leave me alone .........


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 9, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> there should be a live action for 우리사이느은 this webtoon is sosooo good wheeze/// I love the art
> ...and I spent coins to read more chapters



i'm only keeping up with that webtoon through the english scanlations and oh my god i hate ntr so that part really annoys me but i really can't wait until more chapters come out!! i need to know what happens


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

so you have a little hot poop yeah lol that's my everyday i'llcome **** it


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

hmm...


----------



## focus (Jun 9, 2016)

OMFFF SHE SLAYED THAT E6 IN INTO YOU AND SHE WAS RECOVERING FROM A FREAKING THROAT INFECTION THIS GIRL IS UNSTOPPABLE SOMEONE RUN ME OEVER like she couldnt do it when she was perfectly healthy but now she can and even while recovering from a throat/sinus infection wowwwowowoowwow  i love her
ALSO HER OUTFIT MADE HER BOOTY POP


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

hahahah cold yeah right can you stop pulling this crap :/

fml right meow


----------



## focus (Jun 9, 2016)

like!!!! hello just a reminder that E6 is a very high note in fact its the first note of the whistle register and she hit it while recovering from a throat and sinus infection im so bald


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

yeaah you're always sick why do you even need my help then i kinda had to cancel *** and reschedule stuff uuuhhmmmmmm


----------



## focus (Jun 9, 2016)

SHE ADDED SO MANY RANDOM LENGTHY FALSETTOS/WHISTLES IN DW SHES SO EXTRA


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

omggg ive me back my money already eh? you said you deposited them so uhm.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

cotton candy kittkats plz someone make that a thing!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

so that was last year ahem well thank you for letting me know crap this year.. or what so we've sold *** and we've never get to pay back stuff so why now also what's with the stupid tax account *** aah


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 9, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i'm only keeping up with that webtoon through the english scanlations and oh my god i hate ntr so that part really annoys me but i really can't wait until more chapters come out!! i need to know what happens



I swear it will get better! when slow romance finally develops it goes BOOM heartwarming and fluffy cute 
Sadly the scanlations are far behind ;-; but they are doing a great job, translations are pretty accurate and all


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

man my haus is filled to the brim with cute little spiders, i saw one just barely in the bathroom watching me do my business lmao,

but since im the spider queen i cant kill them, they of course help with those dang moths that sneak in all the time, so my little spiderlings deal with them.

theyre a contributing factor in the ecosystem i call "my haus" <3


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> man my haus is filled to the brim with cute little spiders, i saw one just barely in the bathroom watching me do my business lmao,
> 
> but since im the spider queen i cant kill them, they of course help with those dang moths that sneak in all the time, so my little spiderlings deal with them.
> 
> theyre a contributing factor in the ecosystem i call "my haus" <3



aw, spiders r cute

ive hardly had any in my house this year which is weird


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

spiders are gross except those large pet ones


----------



## Heyden (Jun 9, 2016)

three more


----------



## focus (Jun 9, 2016)

>wont stop bugging me
>sees i'm pissed off now
>"why are you so angry omg"
take a wiiild ****ing guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Mom stop being a ****ing hypocrite and tell me you have no money or whatever crap.. Yes I understand you need to pay bills and stuff and I don't care what you want to do on the holiday, I don't have anything planned except for the concerts and those are kinda "paid" except for the beer? no?

I had no ****ing idea I had to pay back until I checked like today so?? Yes I will talk to dad but I can't do much about it until like next week or so when I get the final tax decision stuff?


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2016)

some1 call 991 i think i just got two gigantic bruises on my legs rip


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2016)

why is reddit not working.........,


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2016)

its SUMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## fluffbirb (Jun 9, 2016)

hi guys


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

fluffbirb said:


> hi guys



hi 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tomorrow marks the first whole week of summer break. Feels like it's been a lot longer than that tbh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

ugh why is my sleep schedule so f***** up?!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 9, 2016)

yay for 8k posts

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have no life


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 9, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ugh why is my sleep schedule so f***** up?!



this is my life right now

I have 3 tests that opened up today online and I really do not want to do any of them. ugh


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 9, 2016)

can someone please tell me what cisgender is?
i mean, yeah, its identifying yourself as the gender you were assigned with at birth, but wouldn't that just be male or female? is there really a need for a gender that is already the 2 main genders or am I missing the point here?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

EYYYY my morning glory bloomed today!!!



Spoiler: my sweet sweet baby


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> yay for 8k posts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i have no life



me either


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> can someone please tell me what cisgender is?
> i mean, yeah, its identifying yourself as the gender you were assigned with at birth, but wouldn't that just be male or female? is there really a need for a gender that is already the 2 main genders or am I missing the point here?



it just means you're not trans (cisgender isn't a gender), so if you're a guy who was assigned male at birth you'd be a cis male, if you're a guy who was assigned female at birth you'd be a trans male, it's not another gender, just like transgender isn't a separate gender. 



Xerolin said:


> is there really a need for a gender that is already the 2 main genders or am I missing the point here


this part kind of strikes me like "what's the point in the word straight when it's the main sexuality!" lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

joel why haven't i discovered you sooner


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 9, 2016)

I'M SO HUNGRY BUT THERE'S ONLY TOFU IN THE FRIDGE


----------



## boujee (Jun 9, 2016)

no food no food no food no food no food no food no food no food
want that taco bell 5 dollar box


----------



## Cudon (Jun 9, 2016)

I shoulld get around to beating Disgaea 4, it's been sitting around for a while


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

i really want to eat the can of sweetened condensed milk i have, but i know i shouldnt ;-;


----------



## Saylor (Jun 9, 2016)

It's raining  I hope it'll keep up through the night


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

i have done everything i needed to today, so now im rewarding myself popcorn and some ramen, i'll also be watching the ac movie later on!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> I caught up on all the new Steven Universe episodes, what do I do with my life now...
> 
> 
> Go for it, I bet you'll have fun.  That's pretty much what I just did, though I went as far as making a new mayor/town.



Maybe I'll try starting it up tomorrow  I don't think I'd be able to restart my main town cause of all my badges and stuff, and almost had all the villagers I wanted


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2016)

Spoiler



dad i really really miss you


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 10, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> I'M SO HUNGRY BUT THERE'S ONLY TOFU IN THE FRIDGE



Are you kidding me tofu is amazing, I don't even have any worthwhile food in my fridge


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

dont test my emotions ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> dont test my emotions ;-;



testing testing, 123


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

it's 3:01 am i am still awake why am i not the slightest bit tired


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

stupid support people ugh why did i change lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 10, 2016)

i, the ultimate jikook trash,


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

why cant luigi have his own game without mario popping in like a fat, greedy garbage


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

im so tired now why did i stay up...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

A well deserved weekend


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 10, 2016)

sooo many birthday cakes for Jun omg
I doubt he can eat all of them
HUNGER

that being said I'm going to bed nau _which means playing on my phone and 3ds for hours until I finally fall asleep_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

so yeah ****ty weekend again i assume. bleh


----------



## Cudon (Jun 10, 2016)

Ugh ive been doing nothing for the past week


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

UMM GRANDMA I THINK HALF A STICK OF BUTTER IS ENOUGH


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

tick tock

come on time


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

mom get home im hungry af hereee


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> UMM GRANDMA I THINK HALF A STICK OF BUTTER IS ENOUGH



once my grandma put a whole stick of butter in a premade package of hashbrowns
now we have the inside joke "A _WHOLE STICKKA BUTTER_


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

I really want one of those automatic toothpaste dispensers for some reason


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I really want one of those automatic toothpaste dispensers for some reason



i didnt know those were a thing


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i didnt know those were a thing



Yeah I just saw it on TV and it reminded me of wanting one a long time ago


----------



## Lumira (Jun 10, 2016)

heat waves are coming through my screen door


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

mm bacardi breezer is so smooth aw yee


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 10, 2016)

All these self proclaimed ****posters biting the hook on the weakest trolling ever

Please stop embarrassing yourselves


----------



## ErinKireina (Jun 10, 2016)

Naiad said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods


Stay in bed all week.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm craving apples and strawberries


----------



## Cudon (Jun 10, 2016)

I wouldnt mind downing a big chocolate cake


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

wow r00d m8, rooooooooooodddd!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

this kid lmaooo


----------



## Cudon (Jun 10, 2016)

I should go and 100% PSMD, got to like 98% but then got bored. It's been sitting for months now.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

I wanna eat eggs


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 10, 2016)

lmao at all the locked threads in Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

why isnt this kid banned


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

*looks for the most toxic kind of bleach*

dang!, i need to find him a goodbye present before its too late!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE DID IT!!!!

rest in pistachio!!!!


----------



## focus (Jun 10, 2016)

HOW IS IT ALMOST 5 AM ALREADY


----------



## boujee (Jun 10, 2016)

I love feeling 'entitled'


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

dr. polpol


----------



## duckvely (Jun 10, 2016)

this drama was so creepy


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> dr. polpol



omg i LOVE dr pol!!!!!


----------



## focus (Jun 10, 2016)

ramadan really ****ed up my sleeping schedule


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

*yawn*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

have you ever noticed how almost every pokemon is symmetrical (in terms of shape)


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 10, 2016)

i really need overwatch


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

WOW, my brothers had a drawing tablet that they never used so they let me use it, i never even knew we had one!!!, little do they know im never giving it back!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> WOW, my brothers had a drawing tablet that they never used so they let me use it, i never even knew we had one!!!, little do they know im never giving it back!!



living the #thuglife


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> WOW, my brothers had a drawing tablet that they never used so they let me use it, i never even knew we had one!!!, little do they know im never giving it back!!


I've been kinda interested in getting one myself someday, although I suck at digital drawing. Is it easy to use?


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

That moment when someone says good night to you but you aren't actually going to bed.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

nope, this stupid piece of chinese trash is horrid and makes me want to kill myself, good thing i got it for free lmao

0/10 would shove of my arse again


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2016)

get your dirty paws off lapis she's mine


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> nope, this stupid piece of chinese trash is horrid and makes me want to kill myself, good thing i got it for free lmao
> 
> 0/10 would shove of my arse again


eh, practice makes perfect. plus you might need to change configuration settings and stuff


Nox said:


> I've been kinda interested in getting one myself someday, although I suck at digital drawing. Is it easy to use?


It's pretty much a glorified mouse. If you have the settings right (default is usually fine) the whole tabled will cover the entire screen showed on your


----------



## UnlikelyPenguin (Jun 11, 2016)

Does my brother talk to his girlfriend on the phone every night since I always here talking.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

here's the weird bird/owl thing i managed to draw with that piece of filth of a drawing pad:



Spoiler: His name is Garbage Garry!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> here's the weird bird/owl thing i managed to draw with that piece of filth of a drawing pad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better than what i can do lmao
practice is the key


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> better than what i can do lmao
> practice is the key



lol i think i'll just stick to pencil and paper, i do alot better on it lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol i think i'll just stick to pencil and paper, i do alot better on it lol



same, but i still wanna give digital art a shot


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

why must the sp mii plaza hats be 24 h on the spot like bruh..


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol i think i'll just stick to pencil and paper, i do alot better on it lol


I used to do better, but now I'm horrible at both! ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

should do the regi guys in OR but ugh they are so boring like bruh "wait 2 minutes", use this and that *** whenever ugh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

yay, i drank a cup of water in 4.16 seconds!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

seems i have to grab something for lunch well neat ripple munnies


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

oh heyy focus reached 500 million views niiice


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

social link gooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

dang this turt was challenging hope i can make it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i can make it but yeah i think i need to re-do the rules rules


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

why do i get headaches at such inconvenient times


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

rumi koyama's cover of "one-way ticket to the blues" is beautiful!


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

Cow Chop is legit the only channel i have ever turned off adblock for lol love those guys


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

awwww yesss done with turts for now time for some booze bby


----------



## uriri (Jun 11, 2016)

^ that GIF is awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops nevermind lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

uriri said:


> ^ that GIF is awesome!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oops nevermind lol



xDDD heyy and no probs lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

Chocolate covered pretzels are so addicting blahaghavxhxkdgshxhc


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 11, 2016)

wait are u seriously supposed to write the names of the weekdays starting w a capital  letter? this autocorrect thing i use wants me to change "friday" to "Friday" and i swear i've never learnt this in school............. i know u are supposed 2 write the months starting w capital letters but ??????? brb going 2 google this


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

^idek i have like english dic when writing on the internet so then it wants me to change idek about swedish lol


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

lol good thing arabic letters dont have capitalization, arabic is already complicated asf as it is


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

someday i wanna make my room completely royal blue and fancy and play "Aria of the Soul" all day just because


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

i wish someone here has these pokemon i want but nuh :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 11, 2016)

get some originality??


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2016)

these sickos smh.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

i need more goho-m's


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

omg how can a person be so stupid omgomgomgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. just because she has a pleasant voice does not mean she's a good singer! her technique is a mess and unhealthy and thats if she even uses one!! girl can barely hold a note and is often times off key lmaooo dont compare her 2 octave having ass to queens with 4 or 5 octaves hunty


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^idek i have like english dic when writing on the internet so then it wants me to change idek about swedish lol



you aren't supposed to do it in swedish (same thing w months, they start w lower case) but yah :<


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 11, 2016)

the room is nice and cool and smells like rain.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

i need more fever dreams


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

i wonder if there's a such thing as post k-drama depression..


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2016)

got my shiny seviper yesterday, I love friend safari so much I've wanted this thing since Sapphire


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

it's 1 hour long?? should i watch it or not..


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 11, 2016)

why are weeaboos obese?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 11, 2016)

lol what to do when someone you hang out with in one of your classes still doesn't know your name? it's been how many months my name is not jaylen/jaylene/jayleen


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

this room's AC has been on the same temperature since day 1 yet one day im freezing and the other im drowning in sweat wtf


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

i need to take a shower......i'll do it tomorrow


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

how are people this good at osu wtf its insane


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

its 5 am. i stayed up all night watching cr1tikal again. what is wrong with me


----------



## Cudon (Jun 11, 2016)

My sleeping schedule is going to be so ****ed. I slept through most of the day due to sleeping like 4h at night from like 5am to 9am and now its 5am again & I ain't tired in the least.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 11, 2016)

i missed the express hav to catch the all-stops oops


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My sleeping schedule is going to be so ****ed. I slept through most of the day due to sleeping like 4h at night from like 5am to 9am and now its 5am again & I ain't tired in the least.



literally same!! gee thanks youtube


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 11, 2016)

I have egg whites on my face eggs are so GROSS but I really hope this is worth it over time


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

My eyes burn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2016)

I really want to watch all of the Princess Diaries movies right now.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 12, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want to watch all of the Princess Diaries movies right now.



We've all had that feeling.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 12, 2016)

when will I learn to stop reading through my old messages


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

i need to learn how to be more manipulative..........im a nice person i promise!


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2016)

were you even serious with that last night...


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wha...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

suspect targeted


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Jun 12, 2016)

ILL BE BACK!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2016)

can you please reply nooo


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Jun 12, 2016)

MUAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I had a dream where a nuked every single major city in the world


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 12, 2016)

I have slept 19 hours, it wasn't bad despite the sleep paralysis


----------



## focus (Jun 12, 2016)

sangin those high ass falsettos, hitting F#5s/G#5s/G5s like they're nothing and vibrato-ing like rent is due tomorrow!! yes hunty summertime ball was blessed to have u. also omgggg her outfit i live for the DW era outfits


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 12, 2016)

nearly halfway donw with lineaaaaaaaart ugh i dont wanna go to drivers school tommroow


----------



## memoca (Jun 12, 2016)

weekends are way too boring;


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 12, 2016)

Does Bruno Mars Is Gay?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 12, 2016)

I wonder when it will come


----------



## jiny (Jun 12, 2016)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR NEXT WEEKEND OMGGGGGGG IS HE GOING TO GET MARRIED FINALLY???!!??!!?!,!,


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 12, 2016)

It's cool when my sister comes home for like 30 minutes then the rest of the time she's around I'd wish she would just leave again and then I'm super happy when she's finally gone. 

It sucks I have one sister in this whole world and she's a piece of ****.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 12, 2016)

josuke u dah best


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

another morning glory bloom this morning!!



Spoiler: another beautiful flower!


----------



## focus (Jun 12, 2016)

why wont tumblr let me put a gif in this godforsaken text post

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh nevermind


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 12, 2016)

DAD WATCH JOJO WITH ME <3


----------



## focus (Jun 12, 2016)

i should really stop staying up till 5 am


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2016)

get out of the pooooollll


----------



## Beary (Jun 12, 2016)

why would anybody even like me   ?


----------



## jiny (Jun 12, 2016)

ugh why can't they release episodes throughout the week that would be way easier ...


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 12, 2016)

why is frontier literally the worst cable provider


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2016)

itchy
itchy
get out of the pool area
you've been there for hours
AND NOW THE SUN IS SETTINGGGG


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 12, 2016)

where's my appetite gone lately


----------



## f11 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm going to break.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

-sigh-


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 13, 2016)

hi i want to throw him out of the ****ing window :^)


----------



## Seroja (Jun 13, 2016)

so much chaos on here


----------



## Cress (Jun 13, 2016)

_There are currently 276 users online. 27 members and 249 guests_

*WHY ARE THERE SO MANY GUESTS ON HERE RIGHT NOW WTF*


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

do you understand, its all in your hands, its YOUR MOVE


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

A E S T H E T I C

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should watch SU again


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

lmao there's 3 weeks of camp and it's been 2 weeks. i haven't gone to both weeks. hopefully he won't remember


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

aksheptit


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

veggie burgers arent half bad


----------



## focus (Jun 13, 2016)

baaarrrbaaarrriiicc


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2016)

New threads

New threads everywhere!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

how dare you tell me how to grow a plant when ive successfully grown 50+ plants and the only one youve had died before it got to be an inch tall, you piece of trash


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm so happy that my friends are actually messaging me first + keeping in touch over summer

though it sucks my best friend hasn't messaged me since school ended + she's moving..


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 14, 2016)

Could've sworn I saw a thread titled "What do you think your flesh tastes like?" in Brewster's Cafe but it seems it is just my brain playing tricks on me. Time to go to bed I guess. : P


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Could've sworn I saw a thread titled "What do you think your flesh tastes like?" in Brewster's Cafe but it seems it is just my brain playing tricks on me. Time to go to bed I guess. : P



lol dont give them any ideas


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 14, 2016)

Booooreed lie to me and say you luv me someone to entertain me!?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Booooreed lie to me and say you luv me someone to entertain me!?



love ya ;3


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 14, 2016)

these magic girl cafe cases are SO cute. impractical but sooo cute. i'm tempted.....


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

shopping while fasting 3 days in a row omg kill me


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 14, 2016)

omg funamusea updated the japanese ice scream page and shirogane is crying i need to hug this poor wolf boy


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 14, 2016)

i really regret choosing chemistry as a
subject?? but i love learning chemistry.
i just hate the assignments quq

i also still like pingu memes unironically
please send help


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

zayns photoshoot for Dazed magazine was so hot kill me

- - - Post Merge - - -

i say kill me too much kill me


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 14, 2016)

this download is taking so goddamn long


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

Spoiler: jesus cairo? more like jesus chRIST HELPME



hes so hot honestly just end me already


----------



## Seroja (Jun 14, 2016)

focus said:


> Spoiler: jesus cairo? more like jesus chRIST HELPME
> 
> 
> 
> hes so hot honestly just end me already View attachment 175044



no looking at hot young men while fasting lol

--

I'm procrastinating


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 14, 2016)

please just kill me


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 14, 2016)

lmao it's only tuesday **** this tbh


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

I've never played a Zelda game yet I'm really hyped for Breath of the Wild.


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

i watched kcon fancams and ughh it just made me sad


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

ravioli raviloi eat my spaghettioli


----------



## zebragirlx (Jun 14, 2016)

You will buy my sliver sling shout?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

WOTTTTT 2 at the same time?!



Spoiler: double flower ****s!!









Spoiler: heres the inside of one


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

aaaaaaannnd smiley face


----------



## Varil (Jun 14, 2016)

I had a dream today that Joan was selling me turnips for 10 bells each...


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

i really really _really_ hope she didnt see that

- - - Post Merge - - -

like she could scroll through my twitter or see my tumblr just not.. _that_. lmao if she saw that she probably thinks im a weirdo now omg but its ok i know more embarrassing stuff about her


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

I hope it rains tomorrow~~


----------



## Heyden (Jun 14, 2016)

how edgy is my new name


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

oak said:


> how edgy is my new name



pretty edgy


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

i had to clean my fan today and man,  my lungs are now 70% dust



Spoiler: dusty fan water!!









also my venus flytrap will soon have a new member!



Spoiler: new trap growing







and finally my morning glory bloom's day is ending



Spoiler: flower is retiring


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I hope it rains tomorrow~~



IT'S RAINING HARD YEEEEES


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

I will never understand forum games


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

how did my tiffany necklace even get so knotted like that if its been in a bag in a box on top of my shelf for like 3 months straight without moving i dont understand


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

Just sit back and enjoy the ride~ 

_sigh_


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

15 days for the mhG demo!!!!!!


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

all the jaleks shippers will rise the depths of hell again if james and aleks keep dressing in matching tmnt outfits and throw sewer-goo covered pizza at each other

- - - Post Merge - - -

side note if james keeps growing his hair and beard out like this and chill out near the sewers its only a matter of time before his neighbors genuinely start to think he's a hobo and give him their pocket money lmaoo. that being said, i want aleks to grow out his hair again 2013 was the peak of aleks' hair it was so cute


----------



## tae (Jun 15, 2016)

man i made him mad. oops.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 15, 2016)

i finally opened up acnl again after not having touched it since december so i could go through the streetpasses i got from fanime and omg...i wish i could ban every player with a nintendo themed room (and that tacky balloon furniture set) from my HH showcase


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

omg that vid made my day!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 15, 2016)

lmaoo Kim Mingyo is becoming my favorite comedian seriously good stuff there


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

i dunno who else to draw i want this page filled and i only have three :<


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 16, 2016)

story of seasons is on sale in the nintendo eshop for $20 but i don't have any room on my 3ds. to delete a game or to not......


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

funyuns and mint oreos, hell yes


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2016)

turns out i woke up too early lol


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

omg shes releasing a new lipstick and lipglass w mac but i haTE THE COLOR NOOOOO


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 16, 2016)

im so tired


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

i mean if a 30-something year old is gonna dedicate their life to stalking a certain celebrity.. by all means lmao


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 16, 2016)

Disturbance detected at 105 Butt Lane at the crack of dawn.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

my last 2 spiderlings died one by old age and the other.......lmao the other was completely my doing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

heh well how did that happen...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

lmao i remember when i was afraid of feathers


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

she looks so good in denim


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

tomorrow's friday mmmmyessss


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 17, 2016)

why did they cast taecyeon in bring it on ghost.........


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2016)

Please games with gold don't suck next month.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 17, 2016)

what do you mean Zephyrrrrrr


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

oitnb time. reminder to self, stay away from tumblr and other places or you'll get spoilers.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 17, 2016)

Crap, I forgot to have my friend empty their Void before visiting me, and now I'm afraid I'm going to have Frita move into slot 10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

not as nasty period .. knocks on wood but yeah is good


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

I need to stop spending so much on useless things


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

'blue light yokohama' is such a good song..


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2016)

i need to stop eating so much, i feel like a disgusting creature


----------



## Heyden (Jun 17, 2016)

i have so many useless files on my computer taking up space


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

Spoiler: it is time


----------



## focus (Jun 17, 2016)

i miss 2013


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

garbage referees on the sweden-italy match just now lmaoo slow butt.

trash soccer match in general though and ofc italy had to go and win late


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 17, 2016)

I watched bungou stray dogs because of SVT Josh
it was a good decision


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

hehheeeee next saturday gonna be fun... hehe not really.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> hehheeeee next saturday gonna be fun... hehe not really.



not related to the quote or anything, but ur new avatar is nice


also i should stop sitting around and actually do something, like c'mon


----------



## focus (Jun 17, 2016)

3:03 AM and i literally look like Pleakely help


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

aww that scene was adorable


----------



## Heyden (Jun 17, 2016)

postpone lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 17, 2016)

It was me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

tHE EYES I CAN'T 
THE VOICE DOESNT HELP EITHER I CANT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 17, 2016)

I want to eat a dinner from outside... Preferably something that isn't Indonesian.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 17, 2016)

Spoiler



i prefer that period on tbt where everyone called kpop fans koreaboos vs. recently where people are suddenly becoming kpop fans


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

I like mugman.


----------



## f11 (Jun 17, 2016)

#freemyboinull


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

Lol I have too many OCs
this new one looks like one Gamzee would make


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

when will i see my best friend again 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> Lol I have too many OCs
> this new one looks like one Gamzee would make



i have way too many too. i originally only had one, but when i joined toyhou.se i got so much


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

only one person still uses the word salt on this site lmao


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 18, 2016)

i wanted to give one of my side characters' homes a japanese theme after playing HHD and loving how the japanese style furniture looked together, but now i've realized i'm not sure i have enough ideas to fill an entire house.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

cute mods <3

also finally some rain.. just hope we don't get thunder and lighting those are the worst


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jun 18, 2016)

I guess I will never know the taste of the precious honey butter chips ...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Gotta love these feminazi gamer blogs.

Eh, yes you can like boob games and still be a feminist, lol. Those games are fiction and are mainly played so you get a little fap or enjoy maybe a bit weird ideas brought in the gaming world. I don't dress or act like a slut irl I just enjoy "animu boob" games for other reasons.


----------



## Mints (Jun 18, 2016)

the wind feels nice when your sleeping in the car.


----------



## Peter (Jun 18, 2016)

I went for a 20 minute nap and woke up 2 hours later...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

i should really work on my attitude on here tbh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

???

- - - Post Merge - - -

i need a break


----------



## Cudon (Jun 18, 2016)

Only 3 artifacts left..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Only 3 artifacts left..



sv? i have too many left not gonna bother lol xD

also ugh fml right meow


----------



## Cudon (Jun 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> sv? i have too many left not gonna bother lol xD
> 
> also ugh fml right meow


Yea tryna grind it but fml like one worm thing spawns a day.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 18, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> i should really work on my attitude on here tbh



yeah same, I don't think I come across in a good way at all, like really bad lmao. by what I've seen of you though, your attitude is fine to me

-
off to the gay bar to watch drag queens until 4, bye


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 18, 2016)

*drawing shoes*

WHAT ARE THOSEEEE


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 18, 2016)

translating a manga is taking so much time wow
Especially when the scans are kinda small and low res you have to think out the unreadable kanji which make sense with the rest of the sentence
So I'd rather write summaries otl


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 18, 2016)

i felt like Crap a while ago but now im way more ok bt i want to go home and chill instead uhewh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

evry days great at your junes


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)

i'd want dance lessons from gordon ramsay


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

holy crap tbt confessions you need to cHILL


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

eyyyy


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

bruh

this gatorade smells exactly like fruit snacks


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

how dare you take my title you wh***


----------



## focus (Jun 18, 2016)

the wooOahaaOWWOAAhahaWOoH's in knew better/forever boy are the reason i exist


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

can i go in the pool or would it be weird


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

IT'S DEAD NOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really enjoyed reading it


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

wowie.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 18, 2016)

timing for captions is such a pain but it's actually kind of fun


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

1/3 days complete to fix my sleep schedule!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't really know what to do with the rest of my night.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

know this, i will return to this land, rebuild where the ruins did staaand <3333


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't really know what to do with the rest of my night.



netflix binging


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

The wind blowing east while the fan is giving his wind at west....
Both crashing like it's a war but only with the wind


----------



## seliph (Jun 18, 2016)

#imfree


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

just kill me son, its the only way i'll be proud of you


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 18, 2016)

this mexico v chile match is amazing i'm cackling. it's going exactly how i wanted


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2016)

T'wink Emojii would be a great name for a gay stripper


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

ahaha portugal - austria last night was interesting


----------



## f11 (Jun 19, 2016)

#freezeph
#zephdidnothingwrong


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 19, 2016)

>had pizza yesterday
>wants pizza again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

now i want pizza and i just had dinner lmao

also yes dank lineup!!


----------



## focus (Jun 19, 2016)

omg ur making such a big deal out of a pepsi bottle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

i miss my turtfriend


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

restocks.... now!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 19, 2016)

I never thought I'd be able to fill up a whole notebook


----------



## focus (Jun 19, 2016)

the E5 belts in moonlight will be the death of me


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

day 2 sleep regimen failed, FML


----------



## seliph (Jun 19, 2016)

#FREEZEPH


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

aaaaaaa


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

MY BACK HURTSSS


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

i should probably get into pokeheroes and sell stuff while everyone is looking for these GNs.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

oh god no.....my 250tbt....now im poor again ;-;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

Stardew Valley coming to Wii U hopefully before the year ends. YEEESSSS I can finally play this freaking game!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

PLZZZZZ RESTOCK


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2016)

all this heat is making me feel sluggish...

i feel bad that i almost never check mii plaza, i'm just too busy/lazy.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

bored ugh


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 19, 2016)

Oooh I was asleep all day when the red carnations were sold
Agh at least it wasn't pink :')
--
General pet peeve: overuse of ellipses in instant messaging 
Ex. 'Bought a fancy dress but no occasion to wear'
'Too bad for u...'
'I will go to Disneyland'
'Have fun...'


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Oooh I was asleep all day when the red carnations were sold
> Agh at least it wasn't pink :')
> --
> General pet peeve: overuse of ellipses in instant messaging
> ...



Literally all my relatives on facebook talk like that.

"How are you doing?"
"good... how are you..."

it makes them sound like they're depressed 24/7


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 19, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> Literally all my relatives on facebook talk like that.
> 
> "How are you doing?"
> "good... how are you..."
> ...



To me it sounds like they (the people I message) are annoyed or want to add something but don't wanna say it especially when not in use all the time 
Like please tell me straightforward if I annoy you and I will stop sending messages, thanks


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> To me it sounds like they (the people I message) are annoyed or want to add something but don't wanna say it especially when not in use all the time
> Like please tell me straightforward if I annoy you and I will stop sending messages, thanks



actually that too, yeah. I feel like they're disinterested with whatever I'm saying. 
It's kind of rude actually tbh.


----------



## f11 (Jun 20, 2016)

Warriors game rippppp


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

i like penguins


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

bullets said:


> i like penguins



me 2


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

missed yet another restock, dang


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm going to add more stuff to my ACNL wishlist catalog because I'm a loser


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

restock pls


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

omg plaaaaaaaaaassssssssss


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

im going to pass out lol


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

impatiently waiting for my packages to arrive


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

i gotta get the job done...


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 20, 2016)

me at 2:49pm: when i get home i'm gonna do all my homework and i'm gonna be so productive wOO
me at 3:31pm: what is homework there is none of that the only thing is television shows and sin


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

i hate it when people take soccer balls that aren't theirs


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

yayyy i bought a total of 5 carnations today!!


----------



## Koden (Jun 20, 2016)

i just want to fcking go to bed i have to go hiking in like 3 hours what the hickity heck am i doing someone send help now.


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 20, 2016)

I wanna eat ice cream but I'm sick and I can't eat cold food
ughhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2016)

i need like 100k fr treas rip


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

i need blue balloons!!


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

wow @ season 4 of oitnb..


----------



## focus (Jun 20, 2016)

i just want ramadan to be over already


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm so stressed about an exam I have today but I have no motivation to do anything about it


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

why did i wake up earlier than my alarm lol


----------



## Zane (Jun 20, 2016)

as always i feel slightly bewildered when i wake up alive after a severe migraine lol yesterday is just a patchwork of half-consciousness and throwing up


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

I hope this won't be awkward ugh


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2016)

bouta hit up finding dori tonight


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm so addicted to pixels that I broke my hiatus in order to obtain them. I only have all of this spare time right now cuz I've been on a week long vacation, but even this vacation has been busy. My only free time has been during long car rides/ plane rides, or every few hours when my family isn't doing something for fun... Also in the wee hours of the night. My point is, I'm making time just to collect these cute pixels cuz my life has no excitement >>


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

Spoiler: almost there!


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 20, 2016)

I want to go to a concert again soon but no one I like is touring as far as I know...except Coldplay but I don't have the money for good seats right now sigh



Zane said:


> as always i feel slightly bewildered when i wake up alive after a severe migraine lol yesterday is just a patchwork of half-consciousness and throwing up


Oh man, I hope you're feeling better


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

oh my gosh lmao


----------



## Zane (Jun 20, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> Oh man, I hope you're feeling better



aw thanks a lot, I am feeling better today.  hoping the next one is a long ways off pff


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

lol GG


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> I want to go to a concert again soon but no one I like is touring as far as I know...except Coldplay but I don't have the money for good seats right now sigh
> 
> 
> Oh man, I hope you're feeling better



I'm going to a coldplay concert in July
asdfghj the tickets were sooo expensive though

I hope they play more of their old stuff


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2016)

I just ended a 2 and a half year relationship. But I feel okay. It wasn't the same anymore and it was time for it to end.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

That certainly was convenient.


----------



## focus (Jun 20, 2016)

dentist tomorrow oh boy not excited


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

i wanna watch some yaoi anime


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

piss off you two faced, leech b******


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2016)

Off for the next three days... -.-


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 20, 2016)

Wellllll. dA has changed a lot over these years. I bet it's the increasing rate of new artists. Sad that I never learned how to market myself. I still got commissioned but, it's not the same craze such as in 2013 when I got 5 within 5 minutes .___. it all started when I graduated from high school and went to college where I sadly have less spare time. 3 years does not sound long but somehow it is.. a lot has changed
/whining over


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

is his glove supposed to be mahogany or cyan...?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

am i getting ignored by my best friend? i messaged her hi a week ago and all i notice is that she has a different dp since i messaged her


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 20, 2016)

psh in doctors :') missed my girl


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

lmao getting pretty tired of him


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 20, 2016)

Spoiler: ///



holy moly I havent checked dA for a couple months or so
when you randomly browse through dA famous (40k+ watchers count) and see 'watches you' FALLS FROM CHAIR hello im a nobody and thanks for noticing me


----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)

I have one more exam tomorrow BLESS


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

someone shoot the bear


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2016)

Almost at 2,000 posts


----------



## Cudon (Jun 21, 2016)

2h of sleep, amayzin


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

Not too bad, not too bad.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

my sleep schedule is fixed!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXWMtEWFY_U

so good v.v


----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)

just took my last exam BLESSSSS


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

woke up at 7:40am!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

Das some spicy justice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

i know when that hot-sign bling its time for some krispy kream, i know when that hot-sign bling im gonna eat everything

lmao fat drake GG


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

namoro....


----------



## Ploom (Jun 21, 2016)

the fan in my room blows on me then i'm too cold but when I turn it off it's too hot.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

Egg Butt!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Egg Butt!



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2016)

wouldnt it b nice w some Hot Discussions on tbt soon lmao i dont wanna start flamewars but it's boring when it's all food polls and no drama or discourse


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 21, 2016)

the copa america matches have been so much better than the euro matches. i'm disappointed


----------



## Peter (Jun 21, 2016)

platinum trophies are so satisfying


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

sweat


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

#StopKidzBop


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh for goodness sakes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> the copa america matches have been so much better than the euro matches. i'm disappointed



lel i cant really watch those but idek some euro 2016 have been nice at least with the more odd teams succeeding in some ways and the large one failing a bit lol


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2016)

i never fail to deliver the mail


----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)

I hate competition with a passion


----------



## focus (Jun 21, 2016)

why is this man always angry


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

Spoiler: when youtube doesnt have the songs you want to download


----------



## focus (Jun 21, 2016)

ahlam is so ugly omg she needs to get her head out of her ass for a second and realize how racist and discriminating and hypocritical shes being :/ "the queen" my ass she's horrible


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 21, 2016)

O YEA MR KRABS


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lel i cant really watch those but idek some euro 2016 have been nice at least with the more odd teams succeeding in some ways and the large one failing a bit lol



both Mexico and Brazil's performances were pretty surprising in a bad way loool. the copa america games have been more entertaining for me personally.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2016)

what's so scary bout that?


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

almost all my usernames have the word "yoon" in it but this one doesn't!! it bugs me so much lol


----------



## NintenZero (Jun 22, 2016)

This thread is so much interesting I can't even contain the entirety of it all.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

tbt, build a wall and make gamefaqs pay for it lmao


----------



## Cudon (Jun 22, 2016)

I DIDNT REALIZE THAT GAME RELEASED I WANT IT 
IT HAS RARE ACHIEVOS AND ITS SO SWEEEEEEEEEEET AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 22, 2016)

when u cook something with onions and then your hands smell like onions :/


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 22, 2016)

is he ever going to forgive me or just hate me forever


----------



## aericell (Jun 22, 2016)

i finally opened up a paypal account like a week ago and now that i don't have to ask my dad to use his every time i want to join every single group order from every fansite i need 2 control myself calm down


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2016)

i've got two nightlights...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2016)

murciana marrana is such a great song ahh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

smug characters are always the best characters


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 22, 2016)

the eggs will take over!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2016)

with all this sand in front of me, i don't know what to do..


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

time to see if black widow is in the pantry


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

black widow was not in her pantry corner behind the door like she usually is, but the other spider she ate for lunch was still there lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

gonna see finding dory tomorrow with my friends yeees


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

I may have lost Marshal... but I got the next best smug villager! Ed!


----------



## focus (Jun 23, 2016)

omg next friday im travelilgnnf  mgfknbkhkjak im so excited


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

Mom just please don't flip now...


----------



## Ossy (Jun 23, 2016)

As I walk into the store, the beat drops and I do a sick flip.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh lol, just noticed that Huniepop is 69% off


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

why are all the homies getting bamboozled ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Oh lol, just noticed that Huniepop is 69% off



great game buy it ;D


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Oh lol, just noticed that Huniepop is 69% off



*insert lenny face*


----------



## f11 (Jun 23, 2016)

new sig....


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

gun said:


> new sig....



3000/1


----------



## Irelia (Jun 23, 2016)

i just talked to someone for like 7 hours wtf


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 23, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> i just talked to someone for like 7 hours wtf



I thought this said "stalked" and I was like o.o but it's all good

My weather app is wrong about 80% of the time


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 23, 2016)

brUH THEM DEALS

QUICK I NEED MONEY


----------



## Byngo (Jun 23, 2016)

it's been hot and humid all day ugh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

f***** delete me already you ****


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 23, 2016)

Lowkey want to msg my crush but we've like never talked before and it'll be weird so nahh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> Lowkey want to msg my crush but we've like never talked before and it'll be weird so nahh



take a chance, ya never know, maybe he likes you back ;}


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 24, 2016)

Whats the difference between an orca and a forka and a storka (Mogeko reference for those of you who dont know)


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

You have a Torterra in your signature :3 that's what my username is based off of!

Fudge toes in bread with olives is great especially when it's grilled.
I also sure do like glasses lenses!

(Don't judge me, this is literally what just came up off the top of my mind. I'm honestly not sure what just happened)


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 24, 2016)

Torterraxe said:


> You have a Torterra in your signature :3 that's what my username is based off of!
> 
> Fudge toes in bread with olives is great especially when it's grilled.
> I also sure do like glasses lenses!
> ...



torterra is love honestly


how does one shade lips o_o


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 24, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> i just talked to someone for like 7 hours wtf



Ew what a loser


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 24, 2016)

I wanna go to kcon...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Hahaha looking forward to tomorrow lmfao


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> I wanna go to kcon...



Same


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 24, 2016)

For some reason I am thinking about cats. IDK why


----------



## Irelia (Jun 24, 2016)

Ayush said:


> Ew what a loser



he was pretty boring imo


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

MagicAce said:


> For some reason I am thinking about cats. IDK why



pretty much me 24/7


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

eyyyyyy


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

qUICK I NEED A STEAM CARD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

steam guard crap with cellphone like really do you need me to enter code each time i login from a known device smh


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2016)

oh wow. you would


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

wow you savage


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2016)

someone give me turnip seeds in story of seasons


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2016)

ew i got in the weird side of youtube.. didn't know there was so much nsfw stuff unrestricted on there..

also i found a sad thai commercial what is up with the sad advertisements they make omg


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 25, 2016)

i wanna wear tshirts but Nah


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 25, 2016)

if you are artblocked, try  to draw mens shoes
it relieves stress 
 at least for me


----------



## Cudon (Jun 25, 2016)

Did I srsly stay up playing smth for 10h straight


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

the heat here kill me also lag steam deluxe


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 25, 2016)

I need some good food man


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

Ayush said:


> I need some good food man


tell meeeee and we're not having dinner until like idek 6-7 pm ... foder...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 25, 2016)

THE RHYTHMMMMMMM OF LOOOVEEE MY HART GOES DA DDEE DDAA DD EE DUMM DA DAD DA DEE DUM DA DA DEE DA DA DA D A DE DEA


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2016)

will there be white carnations


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2016)

The trophies for Everybody's Gone to the Rapture are so tiring


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

oh boy...


----------



## Irelia (Jun 25, 2016)

ok tokyo ghoul re: is getting too intense and it's too good ahh


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2016)

found me childhood
http://www.gamesloon.com/free-cartoon-26/kids-next-door-operation-graduates-2692.html


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

leg so hot
hot hot leg
leg so hot u fry an eg


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

i realized i have never seen a duck pregnant


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

panicstatiion said:


> i realized i have never seen a duck pregnant



yeah they lay eggs so they're never pregnant


----------



## focus (Jun 25, 2016)

a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5 a Bb5 is higher than an A5


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

lmao every time i look at my avi gif i think of her having high pitched breathing problems


----------



## focus (Jun 25, 2016)

happy birf @arianagrande





shes 23 now


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2016)

why would yui agree to date him even though it seems like she's never had feelings for him before he confessed to her?? not to mention her best friend likes him?? and then asks him to keep it a secret?? eh she's kind of a **** friend


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 25, 2016)

creme de la meme


----------



## Lord of the Birbs (Jun 25, 2016)

Petition to bring back ketchup


----------



## Cudon (Jun 25, 2016)

This game is so impressive wtf it has no right to be


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

focus said:


> happy birf @arianagrande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg lol its quinta!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 26, 2016)

I can die happily now after going to kcon 
---
When I forget to take my meds I get chased and killed in nightmares or hallucinate about someone watching me sleeping. Woke up panicking and in terror ;;;;


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

i always get these random spurts of a feeling that everyone hates me and i get super anxious over it, i need to stop. on a happier note, it's almost 10, so i could get 100 posts in in a day. really sucks when you have a terrible user name but not enough bells to change it-


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 26, 2016)

38 task force has been so addicting i hope it doesn't end up disappointing me. i'm queen of dropping kdramas after watching 80% of the way through lmao


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

what is up with me staying up so late these days ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

Spoiler: rip



when kids from suburbs like danderyd go all like "f?rortsbarn orten jaoo" i Cringe bc like wtf..,,...,,..... why ..., what...  nno... . . . tthat's just So Cringy, like it's cringy when ppl from my suburb do that too but at least it's way more fitting ??? if youre from danderyd or some other super fancy place then why tf would you even say that..,


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2016)

some people are painful to observe


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

i only got 3 hours of sleep


----------



## namiieco (Jun 26, 2016)

i want to draw but i have no inspiration


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

i want an adopt so bad


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 26, 2016)

me: /plays mobile otome game
Mom: are you watching animation
_half-naked 2d guy pops up_
...it's for testing purposes since I develop games n stuff


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

but for trade only and they're not interested in my characters...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> i want an adopt so bad



can I marry ur sig


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> can I marry ur sig



yes


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

wow the next episode is going to be lit


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucky Romance is such a letdown.
Why do I always lose interest as soon as the tsuntsun opens up


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

so many things i want on steam :0


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

my lactose intolerant is showing


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

why am i a self destructive piece of **** Oh My God Just Chill Please ???


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

i think ill buy xcom


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

I just want everything I need rn


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

i'm so lonely during the summer ;0;


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow I saw a duck lay an egg online


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 26, 2016)

I didn't want to go down to the basement, but it's alright.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

i wanna rewatch zankyou no terror but im scared i will find it to be a lot worse tghe second time i watch it......... i mean i watched it when it came out like two years ago..??? uhh hh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

i kinda just watn to buy all of the bioshock games just because its only $10... but i also kinda want stardew valley eughh the options


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

It's supposed to be 9:00 at night but it's orange outside and looks like it would be 7:00. WHAT.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

koi koi koi kono kono koi

<333


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 26, 2016)

this copa america final is making my blood pressure go through thE ROOF


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2016)

I just realized my birthday is next week. It completely slipped my mind.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

im screamingggg im on another forum (which is p much dead) and an admin just bumped a thread no one had written in for over a month tO LOCK IT..,,,.  im dead..
also one of like 2 or 3 mods just logged in for the first time in over a year lmao


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 27, 2016)

i'm pretty sure the fosters won't air until tomorrow my time and then i have to wait for it to be put up to watch it so yay i can't wait to watch it on wednesday!!!!! ))))


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 27, 2016)

who needs expensive artist reference dolls when you can use 3d models


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

hangnails suck


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

i have like at least three different threads i want to be made but i cant be bothered and dont want to create them because i'd do it badly and it would sweem like im tryign to Troll Lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2016)

i swear some people's gemsonas are so extra, like they either try too hard to be original by adding WEIRD stuff to them and hair designs that no sane person would have, or they're completely boring and unoriginal.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

i just made my 666th post trying to bump a thread.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2016)

i'm so conflicted with picking out good icons lately


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

im downloading cities: skylines aaaaa i've been wanting it since release date but never actually bought it until now Lmao


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

eeyy 4,000th


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2016)

This textbook seriously spelled our president's name wrong... Dude


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

i just woke up what is wrong with me

it's already 4:50 pm lmao


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoiler



if you cant make friends make alts lmao


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

lmao that **** finally deleted me


----------



## duckvely (Jun 27, 2016)

possibly ended up finding my old best friend online who i have not seen and talked to in 6~7 years and i am so eager for a reply lol

i hope it's actually her and that she'll check it within a month


----------



## boujee (Jun 27, 2016)

I need a blade and soul partner


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 27, 2016)

i swear i will punch you in the throat.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 27, 2016)

i need to watch avatar: the last airbender again


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2016)

lol i want to cry rest in peace.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 27, 2016)

i can't stop listening to "i like that" it gets me so hyped


----------



## duckvely (Jun 27, 2016)

should i buy it :/


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

time for a voltron marathon lol


----------



## vel (Jun 27, 2016)

I post on this too much.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2016)

past 3 hours have been painful to sit through.

~~~

why when it comes to me i have the worst luck. i can't take it anymore


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 27, 2016)

ᴵ ʷᶦᶫᶫ ᶰᵉᵛᵉʳ ᵘᶰᵈᵉʳˢᵗᵃᶰᵈ ʷʰʸ ᵖᵉᵒᵖᶫᵉ ᶦᶰˢᶦˢᵗ ᵒᶰ ᵖᵒˢᵗᶦᶰᵍ ʰᵉʳᵉ ᶦᶰ ᵗʰᵉ ᵗᶦᶰᶦᵉˢᵗ ᵖᵒˢˢᶦᵇᶫᵉ ᵗᵉˣᵗ ᵗʰᵉ ˢᶦᵗᵉ ᵃᶫᶫᵒʷˢ⋅ ᴵᵗ'ˢ ʳᵉᵃᶫᶫʸ ʰᵃʳᵈ ᵗᵒ ʳᵉᵃᵈ ᵃᶰᵈ ᵖʰʸˢᶦᶜᵃᶫᶫʸ ʰᵘʳᵗˢ ᵐʸ ᵉʸᵉˢ ᵗᵒ ᶫᵒᵒᵏ ᵃᵗ ⁻ ᶫᶦᵏᵉ ᴵ ᵗᵒᵗᵃᶫᶫʸ ᵘᶰᵈᵉʳˢᵗᵃᶰᵈ ˢᵗᵃᶰᵈᶦᶰᵍ ᵒᵘᵗ ᵇᵘᵗ ᵗʰᶦˢ ᶦˢ ᵃ ʳᵉᵃᶫᶫʸ ᑫᵘᶦᶜᵏ ʷᵃʸ ᵗᵒ ᵍᵉᵗ ᵐᵉ ᵗᵒ ᶦᵍᶰᵒʳᵉ ᵉᵛᵉʳʸᵗʰᶦᶰᵍ ʸᵒᵘ ˢᵃʸ ᵇᵉᶜᵃᵘˢᵉ ᶦᵗ'ˢ ᶰᵒᵗ ʷᵒʳᵗʰ ᵗʰᵉ ᵉᶠᶠᵒʳᵗ ᵗᵒ ʳᵉᵃᵈ⋅


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> ᴵ ʷᶦᶫᶫ ᶰᵉᵛᵉʳ ᵘᶰᵈᵉʳˢᵗᵃᶰᵈ ʷʰʸ ᵖᵉᵒᵖᶫᵉ ᶦᶰˢᶦˢᵗ ᵒᶰ ᵖᵒˢᵗᶦᶰᵍ ʰᵉʳᵉ ᶦᶰ ᵗʰᵉ ᵗᶦᶰᶦᵉˢᵗ ᵖᵒˢˢᶦᵇᶫᵉ ᵗᵉˣᵗ ᵗʰᵉ ˢᶦᵗᵉ ᵃᶫᶫᵒʷˢ⋅ ᴵᵗ'ˢ ʳᵉᵃᶫᶫʸ ʰᵃʳᵈ ᵗᵒ ʳᵉᵃᵈ ᵃᶰᵈ ᵖʰʸˢᶦᶜᵃᶫᶫʸ ʰᵘʳᵗˢ ᵐʸ ᵉʸᵉˢ ᵗᵒ ᶫᵒᵒᵏ ᵃᵗ ⁻ ᶫᶦᵏᵉ ᴵ ᵗᵒᵗᵃᶫᶫʸ ᵘᶰᵈᵉʳˢᵗᵃᶰᵈ ˢᵗᵃᶰᵈᶦᶰᵍ ᵒᵘᵗ ᵇᵘᵗ ᵗʰᶦˢ ᶦˢ ᵃ ʳᵉᵃᶫᶫʸ ᑫᵘᶦᶜᵏ ʷᵃʸ ᵗᵒ ᵍᵉᵗ ᵐᵉ ᵗᵒ ᶦᵍᶰᵒʳᵉ ᵉᵛᵉʳʸᵗʰᶦᶰᵍ ʸᵒᵘ ˢᵃʸ ᵇᵉᶜᵃᵘˢᵉ ᶦᵗ'ˢ ᶰᵒᵗ ʷᵒʳᵗʰ ᵗʰᵉ ᵉᶠᶠᵒʳᵗ ᵗᵒ ʳᵉᵃᵈ⋅



yup also when they make it the brightest color known to man all because thay think its "cute" like lol b**** its not -_-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 28, 2016)

this birthday is awful so far, but at least 3 people have made it bright.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 28, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> yup also when they make it the brightest color known to man all because thay think its "cute" like lol b**** its not -_-



u wanna go mate


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

A badass remix of Skydye Heights in B Minor is in order!

Any musicians up to the task?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 28, 2016)

this birthday is terrible lol rip PPPPPP


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> this birthday is terrible lol rip PPPPPP



happy birthday?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sparro said:


> u wanna go mate



commas are important


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

Sparro said:


> u wanna go mate



WOW i literally thought there was no text in your post, GG SIR


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

i should get a name change...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

hey look its great value ver. of chris brown!



Spoiler: discount Chris brown


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2016)

star bears


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 28, 2016)

this is hopeless. hopeless OPUS!


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 28, 2016)

I really really want takumi and leo to dance
to the wii sports theme

it's so romantic
and it slightly reminds me of the titanic

i laughed in the titanic

why


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 28, 2016)

i guess this bday wasn't half bad
50% of it was kind of disappointing. the other half not so much.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 28, 2016)

oh i totally missed by 2nd year anniversary on this site lmao. of course i remembered days before only to completely blank through the day itself. not like it matters tho


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

why am i still awake

also my mom let me get my littlest pet shops yesssss i missed playing with them. childhood memories will flow as i play with them


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 28, 2016)

DORAORAORAORAORAORA


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

i joined two months ago yesterday, it feels like i've been here longer than that


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 28, 2016)

Is it called sand because it's between land and sea?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 28, 2016)

mmmm still smells like rain.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

should i sell my letters?...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 28, 2016)

Just watched Princess Mononoke. Dat was pretty good :>


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2016)

Poor Markplier. Him getting a girlfriend is making his fan base freak out as if they're entitled to give him permission for having a life.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Poor Markplier. Him getting a girlfriend is making his fan base freak out as if they're entitled to give him permission for having a life.



oh woah, i didnt know he had a girlfriend!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 28, 2016)

lol i hate you both get lost maybe?


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

apparently my brother aspires to be yoongi becaus every chance he gets he says "bultaorene"


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sav scav, ally, jubbles & GAYbriel

ps. Im ally


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

plz rain, plz.......its cloudy and everything, just plz.....


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> plz rain, plz.......its cloudy and everything, just plz.....



make it rain with your satan power


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 28, 2016)

to start off , im gay


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

AYO ITS ACTUALLY RAINING!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 28, 2016)

feeling them beans


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

yay im slightly less poor!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> yay im slightly less poor!!



buy m carnations for 370 plz xD


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

snoozit said:


> buy m carnations for 370 plz xD



hell naw, i need to save up and be a tbt hog!!, its the only way to being super cool!! XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> hell naw, i need to save up and be a tbt hog!!, its the only way to being super cool!! XD



pls dont remind me of how i dropped to middle class ;w;


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

snoozit said:


> pls dont remind me of how i dropped to middle class ;w;



im still playing in the mud down here XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im still playing in the mud down here XD



LMAO go read my  next chapter! ><


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

snoozit said:


> LMAO go read my  next chapter! ><



I have multiple tabs open so i can screw around here and read :}


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 28, 2016)

i think i have depression because no one should feel this lonely and on the verge of crying on their birthday


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

i finally sorted all the jpop out and now they have their own folder!, life is just a bit easier now!

now to separate all the other kind of music.....


----------



## Loriii (Jun 29, 2016)

I can't take off my eyes from our new pet dog. He's too sweet aside from being fluffy (he looks so fat). Cuddling him never gets old.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2016)

I completely forgot Tyrogue was even a Pokemon. I've been watching Johto and it popped up. I didn't even recognize it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> i think i have depression because no one should feel this lonely and on the verge of crying on their birthday



I hope things get better  I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad birthday.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

lol rip sparky, ive had these headphones for atleast a year now and one side broke off, luckily i was able to steal my bros super glue and fix it


i'll have to get a new pair soon ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> plz rain, plz.......its cloudy and everything, just plz.....



it's raining really hard here actually..


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

kianli said:


> it's raining really hard here actually..



it rained for a tiny bit here, send your rain here plz XD


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 29, 2016)

tfw u wanna marry all the bishies in fe:fates


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

all these goddamn box elder in my haus, wait until i get bug-spray you little ****s


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> all these goddamn box elder in my haus, wait until i get bug-spray you little ****s



but i thought u love bugs?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

snoozit said:


> but i thought u love bugs?



only spiders <3


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> only spiders <3



they're just as cute as spiders though,,


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> they're just as cute as spiders though,,



box elder can go die in a hole for all i care, im actually disappointed that my haushold spiderlings havent killed them all yet


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 29, 2016)

danish hit song from like 2010 Why Is It Playing Now  please it's so annoying


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 29, 2016)

SEVENTEEN'S HIGHLIGHT MEDLEY 아주 NICE INDEED
i want the full songs. Wonwoo's soothing rapping geh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

snsd's Oh! is so bad it's cheesy lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> snsd's Oh! is so bad it's cheesy lol



lol wot? i kinda liked it when i was younger lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

snoozit said:


> lol wot? i kinda liked it when i was younger lmao



yea it's kinda cute and catchy but the lyrics. yes lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yea it's kinda cute and catchy but the lyrics. yes lol



lol i still dont know what the english lyrics are up till today lmao. couldnt be bothered to to know. im surprised you actually listen to snsd lol


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 29, 2016)

You know, if states like California are in Pacific Time because they're near the Pacific Ocean, why aren't states like Maryland in Atlantic Time since they're near the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

snoozit said:


> lol i still dont know what the english lyrics are up till today lmao. couldnt be bothered to to know. im surprised you actually listen to snsd lol



yeah idek it's like the only somewhat modern kpop i know of somewhat tbh and yeah lol loved it when it came out, idfk why lol it's not that good.

i think there used to be a video where someone translated the lyrics but i think it got removed since sment has their own channel now.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 29, 2016)

inside out was pretty good


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 29, 2016)

im ded


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

my uncle's family is coming over.. finally i'll have a fun summer when they come over. his daughters are so fun to hang out with.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

why are the birds starting to get loud already. it's not even 4 am. but oh well they sound nice anyway, just usually a sign that I should sleep


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 30, 2016)

So I was showing my mom a pic I made in NY on my phone and she swiped until a pic of Jungkook showed up
'Oooh handsome boy'
/TAKES AWAY PHONE

---  Sneezing every few mins I thought who is talking about me but nah I caught a cold in summer


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

oh god i hate messaging people first, i feel like such a burden!


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

I am going to look like this for the rest of my life, but just become older. My facial structure is not going to change anymore, just become saggy and gray. That's scary.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

i need coffee also i wanna finish birthright like meow hahaa


----------



## Draoii (Jun 30, 2016)

If we all evolved from apes why don't more apes evolve into humans with us ? XD


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> So I was showing my mom a pic I made in NY on my phone and she swiped until a pic of Jungkook showed up
> 'Oooh handsome boy'
> /TAKES AWAY PHONE
> 
> ---  Sneezing every few mins I thought who is talking about me but nah I caught a cold in summer



lmao me tbh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 30, 2016)

i just got sunburnt for the first time...

so this is what it feels like :T

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm it's not really hurting anymore 

well ok


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 30, 2016)

the we get it you vape meme is so funny to me help


----------



## boujee (Jun 30, 2016)

making trolls making trolls making trolls 
will regret later


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

i wanna take a shower but im too lazy


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

is there a food you drink and chew


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 30, 2016)

i didnt know what edgy meant until joining the forums wow
the word sucks tbh


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

my guy friends are indecisive.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 1, 2016)

Suffer, rat.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

lol wot, what even is this anymore?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

Velour said:


> is there a food you drink and chew



Soup?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eggs Benedict sounds really good rn


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

ahhh just finished birthright them feeeeelssssss


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

not sure if i should buy the pansies...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

snoozit said:


> not sure if i should buy the pansies...



buy buy buy i already have like idek 13 of em haha


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 1, 2016)

dramatical murder is making me go insane like what the heck is going on!? first they're a love interest, next they're fully violating your private space and sneaking off and like ahrgh !!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> buy buy buy i already have like idek 13 of em haha



lmao but i dont really like the colors. if only they were hybrids.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

snoozit said:


> lmao but i dont really like the colors. if only they were hybrids.



yesss omg blue and orange pansy collectibles would be so nice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> yesss omg blue and orange pansy collectibles would be so nice



blue pansies will fit in so much with my blue lineup


----------



## Zane (Jul 1, 2016)

o canada


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

finally some entertaining tbt discourse........,


----------



## focus (Jul 1, 2016)

the sims 3 theme song will forever *** me up ;-; so much nostalgia


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol wales won belgium!! Though the goals were amazing, not that im a football fan, im just on my tablet in the living room whilst my dad is svreaming c'mon and Yessssssss and OMG or Look at this goal, can u believe it, I mean its pretty crazy lol, I know im blabbing but gareth bale is good, im
suprised he hasnt scored like 100 times


----------



## Discord (Jul 1, 2016)

Today is the oldest I have ever been, but the youngest I have ever felt.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

I guess all I needed to do was sleep on it.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

these teef werent made for smilin, boy


----------



## Discord (Jul 1, 2016)

What was my name again?


----------



## _G~ (Jul 1, 2016)

if it's one thing that always pisses me off, it's when your parents get mad at you and you try to defend yourself, but they say something like, "don't talk back to me mister!" ok then fine, I won't say a word next time

then the next time they get mad at you, when you don't respond to them, they say "well, answer me young man!

like WTFFFFF


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2016)

I spend almost an hour trying to use colored polish on my nails only to hate it every single time and end up just settling for a clear base and glitter.

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2016)

OH MY GOODNESS SHE VIEWED IT


----------



## focus (Jul 1, 2016)

lmao i've known you for like 5 months and u still dont know my name wtf evaporate ugly idiot


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 1, 2016)

you're wondering why and then you continue doing that, and still wonder why.  like, isn't it obvious?? or do you have to wait for someone to say it word for word lmao

I literally don't get people


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

My Cat Is Very random


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

It's a beautiful world; can you see it anymore?
Running with your eyes closed
Looking for the words “I'm sure”
Don't know what it's all for
Afraid to watch it all unfold, unfold

byootiful ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

lmaooooo


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 2, 2016)

put miyano mamoru in everything for smooth talking NOSEBLEEDS FROM VOICE
He's already everywhere and that's gud 
BLESS


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

this goddam nail better not break


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

why cant i sleep


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 2, 2016)

SO I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING AND I STEP OUTSIIDDDE~~~~


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> SO I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING AND I STEP OUTSIIDDDE~~~~



same


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jul 2, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> SO I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING AND I STEP OUTSIIDDDE~~~~



Pretty much me, minus the outside part.

kill me.


----------



## focus (Jul 2, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> SO I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING AND I STEP OUTSIIDDDE~~~~



I WAS JUST SINGING THAT


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2016)

Tiny cute old asian man, thank you for making my day a little brighter.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

2000th post


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

time to face the music tmr ugh


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 2, 2016)

If this site had an outfit of the day type thread I would probably rack up posts like no one's business but I'd probably also be the only weirdo posting in it... ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Mints (Jul 2, 2016)

i thought i shipped it, but i didn't ship it.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

grow faster nail!!


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

every reaction video i can think of has atleast one comment saying "react to exo monster!! react to bts fire!! omgg just react to kpop!1!" i mean i get that you want that person to react to your favorite stuff, but u don't have to spam it on every video they upload??? like wtf?? then a bunch of kpop fans rally up replying to the commenter "omg yes, yessss, yas, pls (reactor here)" 

just no!!!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

tennyson plz stop ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

also forever internally crying bc there are so many cute characters uft on toyhou.se but everytime i try to offer my characters to them they always decline ;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's ******* depressing


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

kianli said:


> why am i still awake
> 
> also my mom let me get my littlest pet shops yesssss i missed playing with them. childhood memories will flow as i play with them


turns out she sold them


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

they got married yesssSssssSSSsss i have been waiting for this moment for so looooOoong


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 3, 2016)

This place is so fancy they even use pink salt instead of the usual table salt :0


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm getting a puppy today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 3, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I'm getting a puppy today!!!!!!!!!!!!


A puppy! Lucky!! 
Have a good time ^ ^


----------



## Tensu (Jul 3, 2016)

Is anyone else hyped for the new Phoenix Wright game on the 3DS?


----------



## boujee (Jul 3, 2016)

I feel like watching sgt frog again


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 3, 2016)

If anyone wants a quick translation of Short Cake Cake's latest chapter lmk
It pains to see it hasnt been picked up by a translator for days now 
I'm not fit to post a translation on OM because my translations would be stiff and awkward...? Like I translate word for word and it sounds unnatural
I don't know to which extent I can change the wording without losing context


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2016)

cramps make me want to die


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 3, 2016)

i cannot believe to do something simple af i took around 26 hours...

Fml...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

i swear to god if norton freezes on me again..


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Look at all those chickens.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 3, 2016)

It's all coming together


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2016)

what the frick? When did they make a second Joe Dirt movie?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 4, 2016)

tennyson plz, make more dank mixtapes ;-;


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 4, 2016)

i don't get what tf nct127 is supposed to mean and why it's aNOTHER unit of nct (but with a lot of overlapping members....) but i'm hyped anyway. just wish they had debuted as one normal group though lmao. mess!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 4, 2016)

i'm so irritated with so many of people who claim to care about me, but in reality, dont care. they all knew how much my birthday meant to me. oh i was gonna write you a little message!!! i dont care if you do or not but you know what you COULD do? instead of saying 'i was GONNA' dont say ANYTHING. that just makes me more mad honestly.

and people think im gonna do nice things on their birthday after they crashed mine. yeah right.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 4, 2016)

Just over a month until I finally meet my best friend, I'm so excited and kind of really nervous


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

Hierophant meme


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2016)

i Love somethign real by blackbear im ded


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 4, 2016)

Feel like watching finding nemo.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 4, 2016)

what happened to my chat history     

time to spend half an hour looking for it


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

Is that Spike in Regular Show...? Love these anime references in this show. First Evangelion, now Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2016)

whY is taeyeon so perfect


----------



## duckvely (Jul 4, 2016)

i got accepted to a program where only 7 people would be picked but only 3 people applied :')


----------



## Limon (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't know how this managed to be, but Junkrat is my favorite Overwatch character.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 5, 2016)

should I get a ps4?? I want one but idk


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 5, 2016)

Is the word heterological heterological?


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 5, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Is the word heterological heterological?



is the word heterological a word


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 5, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> is the word heterological a word



yes a heterological word is a word that does not describe itself


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 5, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> yes a heterological word is a word that does not describe itself



wat
ye i think it's heterological
bc it makes no sense


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


> I don't know how this managed to be, but Junkrat is my favorite Overwatch character.



I've still yet to try him out. He's a little scary.



FleshyBro said:


> should I get a ps4?? I want one but idk



PS4 is love. 



Cooking for one feels so pointless - especially when your cooker is decades old and the oven takes a half hour to heat up. Bought Sapporo Ichiban chicken ramen in bulk for when my flat mate goes on dates.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 5, 2016)

bon voyage is taking me back to shinee's one fine day and i love everything


----------



## maekii (Jul 5, 2016)

I made this in paint and I think it's the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 5, 2016)

work!, dont worry about your nails, gotta get that, WORK


----------



## f11 (Jul 6, 2016)

I really hate myself a lot.


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

my nails are looking pretty ugly now that the french nails came off


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 6, 2016)

when's dat pokemon go dropping in north america tho


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

tfw i'm just giving my opinion and people gotta attack! gtg!


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

i wish i could buy tiny keemstars and put them in my garden


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

i'll go ham idc


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 6, 2016)

tfw every day is an [insert star emojis] adventure [insert star emojis] thx 2 ur mental illnesses . Nice .


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

Kinda want to make more Thanatos sprite gifs but I'll have to align all of the frames together :x


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Kinda want to make more Thanatos sprite gifs but I'll have to align all of the frames together :x





Spoiler: a bit shaky but good enough


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Spoiler: a bit shaky but good enough


wow that really good ^ ^


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

Utarara said:


> wow that really good ^ ^



thanks c:


----------



## ExpertFan (Jul 6, 2016)

It's 3am and I am still not tired. I don't know if I should just go to bed and stare at the ceiling or just stay here...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

that trick'll have to pay :/

~~~

i'm so tired i'm gonna pass out i can't keep my eyes open much longer but she needs me (despite hating me)


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2016)

stfu dude dam~


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

god why are people so ANNOYING. trix


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 6, 2016)

I think I rewatched Seventeen's comeback stage about 10 times by now


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2016)

omg just started reading for my summer work and they said milquetoast! Just like stacy's cat :0


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2016)

dammit stop eating!


----------



## boujee (Jul 6, 2016)

happy international kissing day orz

kisses are the best


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

nothing even after i did that.. are they really not that interested? :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

lol
i'll just listen to this song and enjoy it on my own then


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2016)

rough and over-buff <333


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

lasagna is literally just spaghetti flavored cake, my life is a lie
why the everloving dingly dong am I wearing this shirt


----------



## duckvely (Jul 7, 2016)

IM CRYING


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 7, 2016)

there's such a pretty here im dyign she's like sso pretty ??   how ...,... i want to follow her on instagra m...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 7, 2016)

lol...
you'll never look at me the same way again, will you?
guess not. i don't know what to say to you because anything i say you just say the same thing over and over.
thank you for being honest with me.
i appreciate it. very much.
and thank you for being kind to me for so long. it's a shame it had to come crashing down now.

~~~

once you're done being you i'm going to get my life together


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Big Man Tyrone you beautiful masterpiece of a person


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

OH MY GOD THE ICE CREAM TRUCK IS HERE
I HAVEN'T SEEN THEM AROUND IN YEARS


THIS MAKES ME SO HAPPYYYY


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't ever sleep early man fml, I blame Overwatch


----------



## duckvely (Jul 7, 2016)

commenting on vs is so fun especially when you do it on the ones from a month ago


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

i love cheesecake, cheesecake late at night


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

i need to pee
my face needs to be moisturized
i want doritos


----------



## jiny (Jul 7, 2016)

the only way i'm drinking water is if it's ice cold


----------



## boujee (Jul 7, 2016)

Lol my pokemon shop is at a church for Pokemon go


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

stop being and adoraaabbble... (♥ᗜ♥)

- - - Post Merge - - -

...uR HOT


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

getting ready for the most wicked stomach ache of my life


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

"Why do the real issues always get ignored...? Someone is killed, but no one seems to pay attention. Instead, their eyes are on a redundant, petty argument."

"Ha, well that's humans for ya. It can't be helped..."


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2016)

this slogan is so cute


----------



## Peter (Jul 8, 2016)

Where are all of my Wii U games?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 8, 2016)

why am i never doing anything productive


----------



## nami26 (Jul 8, 2016)

wow i have to pee really bad, and wow i really hate Trump, wait what was that sound????? a gunshot???? well i guess i shouldnt be surprised these days.....now im hungry, should i eat or should i wait???? ugh.....s


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

_NANI!?!?_


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 8, 2016)

one; i really should have read the books first but whatever & two; clary is so bloody annoying and i'm this close to watching something else instead (i'm on ep 3 she should have stopped being annoying by nowww ughhg)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

digging the new jojo opening it's very different and i like the new change of pace

my hype is coming baaaaack


----------



## Waynopolis (Jul 9, 2016)

I wonder how different my brownies will be since I used mostly water instead of oil...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

i wanna play yokai watch but idk ;-;


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm wearing a pink fuzzy adhesive mustache and now its shedding and I don't know what to do cause I like it.



Also reply to this about your thoughts on:
 if I created the zombie virus what would you think of me then versus what you think of me now?

Also yes I have no life and I'm on TBT 99% of the day unless mom forces me not to be.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2016)

I remember being younger and when people would ask what you wished for at birthdays or throwing pennies in water fountains, I would jokingly say "world peace"

Now that's all I really want right now... This is so ridiculous how scary this country has gotten


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 9, 2016)

I want Pokemon Go ;(


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 9, 2016)

whoa Persona 4 is 8 years old now jeezums


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

im itching to poke-battle someone


----------



## Licorice (Jul 9, 2016)

My eye is dry


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 9, 2016)

gurrrrl u need to cool that head in a refrigerator


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

"you gotta read them scriptures, man" omg WOT


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2016)

i know everyone says theyre ugly and it's super dumb to do but i want to give myself a stick n poke tattoo idc ive wanted to do it for years


----------



## Licorice (Jul 10, 2016)

I love dogs


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

why wont keemstar just stop


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2016)

Utarara said:


> why wont keemstar just stop



$$$$$


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

ayo!, kioty-ho!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

I hate to be that one person who's on their phone constantly but that's what pokemon go has turned me into


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 10, 2016)

'get a psycho therapist.'
lol. speechless.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 10, 2016)

this gil is so weird


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2016)

this girl's gonna sell me her photocards for $2 each what a steal


----------



## jiny (Jul 11, 2016)

i doubt it but i hope my mom will let me get messenger on my new phone.. need to join my friend's group chat bc i feel like a loser not being in it..

also my guyfriend said he wanted me in the group chat too


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 11, 2016)

The witness animations in Gyakuten Saiban 6 are hilarious as expected wheeze


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 11, 2016)

my life would be a little duller without new episodes of 2 days and 1 night every sunday :')


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

parab?ns portugal : D well deserved euro win tbh, not to be biased but france was never fun to watch anyways during the "show"...

also ech so glad to be home, that hillbilly hole can go die already like the only thing you can do is like get drunk or hang around the supermarket and everyone knows everyone so there are gossip 24*7 -.-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 11, 2016)

thank you


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 11, 2016)

I want a punch ghost :0


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

i dont think drinking lots of lemonade is good for you...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

hungry as hell dang dis.

also noire game too fun


----------



## maekii (Jul 11, 2016)

Ladies and fricks.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

yay im having sushi for dinner todayy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

i know there is something we need from the grocery store down here but i can't figure out what it is frick mangoes


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

The banana flavored cream on this pocky tastes better than any real banana...


----------



## duckvely (Jul 11, 2016)

the group order for a slogan i want only has 2 orders so far


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

finally got all the fruitnyans in my sig!,


----------



## Irelia (Jul 11, 2016)

honestly pokemon go is getting too much hype
don't get me wrong, I'm a pokemon fan, but sheeesh it's on the goddamn news bc people are using lures to rob others.
SMFH


----------



## duckvely (Jul 11, 2016)

i thought i would regret not going to this but i'm starting to regret going..


----------



## Albuns (Jul 11, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> honestly pokemon go is getting too much hype
> don't get me wrong, I'm a pokemon fan, but sheeesh it's on the goddamn news bc people are using lures to rob others.
> SMFH



Ya, it's all people ever talk about nowadays... gets boring after a while.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 11, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> honestly pokemon go is getting too much hype
> don't get me wrong, I'm a pokemon fan, but sheeesh it's on the goddamn news bc people are using lures to rob others.
> SMFH



I kind of agree. As much as I love the app it's annoying when it's all I see in social media :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

arizona green tea is too gud <3


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 11, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> honestly pokemon go is getting too much hype
> don't get me wrong, I'm a pokemon fan, but sheeesh it's on the goddamn news bc people are using lures to rob others.
> SMFH



tbh the most annoying people playing pokemon go are those that have never played a pokemon game/know nothing about pokemon. my friends have been really into it but i'm starting to get bored with it


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 12, 2016)

its literally 1am but my drawings look really n ice wth


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

god i love him so much, why do we have to live so far away!!, we'd be so great together!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> honestly pokemon go is getting too much hype
> don't get me wrong, I'm a pokemon fan, but sheeesh it's on the goddamn news bc people are using lures to rob others.
> SMFH



yeah it's not even officially out here and i don't think i will get it, i don't really care for venturing out for catching pokemon "in real life" when I have a game or two already.

yes dumb hype and this robbing or going to weird lakes where you find dead people are even more.. dude you never thought of that developers??


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

i feel like watching a documentary now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i feel like watching a documentary now



go watch Dont Look Back : D

Also dad omg you asked me to email them and rubbish and I did last night but you still paid, omfg you are so stupid //epic facepalm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 12, 2016)

Why didn't anybody tell me taco pizza is so good?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 12, 2016)

I never knew Pommac  got a second flavor and now I want to try it.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

Why are bananas funny


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

HAVE I FOUND THE ULTIMATE SLAM!?!?!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

i really want to grow out my nails


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I never knew Pommac  got a second flavor and now I want to try it.



whutt :0 now i need this too!

also dear sun go away from my sight


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 12, 2016)

r u allowed 2 pay tbt 4 some1 2 Literally Kill u pls im rich n want 2 die

- - - Post Merge - - -

obvviousy i have like 6.9 k tbt in my storage thingy lol i dont thin k99 bells is rich


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

lmao my brother is using windows defender as his main antivirus, ewwwww

its all about norton


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lmao my brother is using windows defender as his main antivirus, ewwwww
> 
> its all about norton



ew don't get norton lol

also mom go to sleep for reals you're annoying


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ew don't get norton lol
> 
> also mom go to sleep for reals you're annoying



ive had norton for 2 years, and i absolutely love it, he has never let my down <33


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

you dont need to put salt on a salad pls


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 12, 2016)

I hate when you wake up from a really weird and vivid dream and end up feeling weird about life.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

lol why did i name my undy, lobo? poor guy


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

i chibified two muscular men and now they're adorable

yey


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

i planted 4 basil seeds, cant wait until they sprout!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 12, 2016)

Damn there's a lot of guests on right now.


----------



## vel (Jul 13, 2016)

my dad is teaching my younger sister to play hearthstone and now she gets why i don't let him teach me how to play anything lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

he's way too strict and mean tbh, i hate having anything being taught by him :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

sashay away

also i wonder if they still have that old-ass vita thing on sale still cause i've seen but it says you have to like order it.. what lmao


----------



## focus (Jul 13, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> you dont need to put salt on a salad pls



yes you do otherwise its plain and gross


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

focus said:


> yes you do otherwise its plain and gross



i just imagine a salad w ljke... lettucw, cucumber n some other stuff n then putting lots pf salt on it ... i get that thats probably not whag it is but ri p


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i just imagine a salad w ljke... lettucw, cucumber n some other stuff n then putting lots pf salt on it ... i get that thats probably not whag it is but ri p



i sometimes put salt on fresh cucumbers and eat cause it's good but ye i don't usually salt salads in general hah

also i need moar rupaul's drag race in my life meow


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 13, 2016)

Found a Club Tortimer island with a silver axe, time to buy a million of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

good thing i took this herring stuff for dinner probably last minute before it's gonna be old


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

why are my teeth so crowded :c


----------



## focus (Jul 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> i sometimes put salt on fresh cucumbers and eat cause it's good but ye i don't usually salt salads in general hah
> 
> also i need moar rupaul's drag race in my life meow



omg if u like salted cucumbers then ur gonna love this, chop up a cucumber or two, squeeze a lemon and pour some salt on that bad boy then mix and enjoy its SO satisfying


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

focus said:


> omg if u like salted cucumbers then ur gonna love this, chop up a cucumber or two, squeeze a lemon and pour some salt on that bad boy then mix and enjoy its SO satisfying



o damn sounds delicioso i need to try it, obrigada <3


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

wat
salt on cucumber .,

r u ppl ok ??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> wat
> salt on cucumber .,
> 
> r u ppl ok ??



ye salt on a fresh sliced cucumber is yum. i don't mean our "saltgurka" that is in some sour sauce lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

^ ye ik but
Still
Wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

it's yum try it idk?

also better search my bed for beetles before i sleep ew


----------



## focus (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> wat
> salt on cucumber .,
> 
> r u ppl ok ??



dont judge its good lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2016)

Talking to my mom about buying an Xbox and after some conversation she said something like "yeah go ahead and buy the game box, have some fun" and I just had to laugh at "game box" 

My parents are kind of older than most and stuff like that happens kinda often, it can be funny


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 14, 2016)

I let people into my town and now I'm missing a ton of flowers. This is just great.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

omg ive fought like 15 benkeis and rngesus still wont let me have ONE

but i just got dem chili shrimps, lets see how he likes THAT >:}


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

focus said:


> dont judge its good lol



i know right

also jeebus can these support people be normal. no i just asked for them to include a thing on the payment stuff lol jesus


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

finally caught a benkei (after 20+ fights) his soultimate is so bomb!


----------



## Cudon (Jul 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> omg ive fought like 15 benkeis and rngesus still wont let me have ONE
> 
> but i just got dem chili shrimps, lets see how he likes THAT >:}


Is he rank C or B? It says C on the wiki but I couldn't find him when I was C. Gonna try catching him now that I'm at B but pls tell how you got him hes my favorite.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Is he rank C or B? It says C on the wiki but I couldn't find him when I was C. Gonna try catching him now that I'm at B but pls tell how you got him hes my favorite.


hes rank B, the time that i caught him i had a cupistol (for popularity), and i gave him chili shrimp (his absolute FAVORITE food)
and he was lvl 27


----------



## Cudon (Jul 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> hes rank B, the time that i caught him i had a cupistol (for popularity), and i gave him chili shrimp (his absolute FAVORITE food)
> and he was lvl 27


Aight tyty. I spent a good few hours looking for him as rank C cuz the guide liess.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Aight tyty. I spent a good few hours looking for him as rank C cuz the guide liess.



lmao, it'll be well worth it once u catch em! im thinking of doing an all benkei run after im done with this run


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

wow vaporwave is strangely nostalgic I think I finally understand


----------



## jiny (Jul 14, 2016)

wow omg i'm so close to my 1 year of being on tbt


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 14, 2016)

I really want to rip your head off


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 14, 2016)

lol i'm actually crying over the fact that i had a 20 day summer and now i have to start on my online course, not to mention all the pointless summer reading i have to do. i want to throw up
i didn't want to do school things this early i literally go back to school august 10th and now i have to deal with this hell of an online class where i'm gonna have a very annoying and needy teacher. i'm crying


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

Today is Thursday!?

oh.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 14, 2016)

I dont know I want to do something big


----------



## duckvely (Jul 14, 2016)

i'm so done :')


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

goddangit, i got tunatic and eterna from crank-a-kai, i wanted goldenyan or venoct ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

i kind of want to change my avi to kakyoin again
idek hes so creepy but thats kinda why i love him


----------



## Irelia (Jul 15, 2016)

My friend's mom literally just drove me around town for like 30 minutes, just to catch pokemon and go by pokestops. 
Whenever a pokemon popped up, I yelled "GUYS AN EEVEE SHOWED UP", and my friend's mom literally SLAMMED the breaks. Funniest thing ever ;D

My poor friend just wanted to go home rip


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

i say dope a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

i wanna get that other 3ds but hnng mom gonna be mad lel


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

Got a lvl 31 casanuva and 8 choice tuna, robonyan will be mine in no time!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

ok so you cant transfer new nintendo 3ds xl data to an regular 3ds xl or?? well that sucks i kinda wanted to get an older model bruh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2016)

It doesn't feel like my birthday's almost here, I guess because it's going to be a whole lot of nothing that I get to do for it. My friend asked to come over for a few hours or something but I don't even really want to do that? I don't know... just want to go to the damn zoo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It doesn't feel like my birthday's almost here, I guess because it's going to be a whole lot of nothing that I get to do for it. My friend asked to come over for a few hours or something but I don't even really want to do that? I don't know... just want to go to the damn zoo.



that sucks bro  wish i could take you really *hugs*


----------



## Cudon (Jul 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> Got a lvl 31 casanuva and 8 choice tuna, robonyan will be mine in no time!


You can do itttt!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

thank goodness for reddit sometimes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

finally friday?

It is my time.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 15, 2016)

removed


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

lol this pokemon go hype is sad tbh

also ye i guess it's worth a try cause that data i have and taken they haven't changed binary crap on it it should work o well.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 15, 2016)

removed


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

yeah and make everyone sudden pokemon fans lmao? not a hardcore pokemon fan but tbh people are taking it too far with the pokemon like going into an old concentration camp to catch a rattata and just randomly entering peoples homes..

tbh that gps **** needs improvement.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm the only one in my family who has an iPhone but not Pokemon Go. I'd hate for it to be force-installed on MY phone in the next update, and all my other apps would refuse to work, even Minecraft.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

Dammit I forgot to plot reset and I got Kevin...


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

i'm watching jimmy fallon interview trump and i'm laughing


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

"What was I going to do again?...I was um....Going to watch an episode of TWD?...NO!...MLP? FTWD? Zoo?. I was going to look up a video on how to talk to a Giraffe?".

-Me, 10 Hours ago


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

can't decide on my avi


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

rough, tough

rough, tough

rough tough rough tough, bling blang tough!


----------



## jiny (Jul 15, 2016)

i took a 2 hour walk looking for pokemon. i got 2 they were spearrow & a snake one i forgot the name


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

still can't choose which one I want

- - - Post Merge - - -

What am I doing i need sleep


----------



## duckvely (Jul 16, 2016)

rip money  but yay my son has a temp room


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

that period doe damn so glad they open after holidays -w-

also mom hope it's rain on tuesday me no gusta singalong crap


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

why cant i find anything other than a rattata in pokemon go? ;w;


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

just brushed my hair and now its super curly, like tight bed springs <333


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

mm nintendo error code i don't miss you


----------



## Ossy (Jul 16, 2016)

im still mad at my family for not closing the limon chip bag


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jul 16, 2016)

kianli said:


> i took a 2 hour walk looking for pokemon. i got 2 they were spearrow & a snake one i forgot the name



The best way to remember the snakes name is to remember that its name is literally just the word "snake" backwards and that its evolution is literally just the word "cobra" backwards (but with a 'K' in place of the 'C').


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> The best way to remember the snakes name is to remember that its name is literally just the word "snake" backwards and that its evolution is literally just the word "cobra" backwards (but with a 'K' in place of the 'C').



> muk .. yeah let's not type that out here


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 16, 2016)

And now I have a functioning Poke-Heroes account. I'm Maz-Magician (was originally going to be Maz Magician, but Riako smites people who put spaces in their names).


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> > muk .. yeah let's not type that out here



Ew...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Kum? What's bad about that?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh....



ye exactly haha 

also man i want some booze meow


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Amsr is creepy.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Amsr is creepy.


yeah, i dont understand it really


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Amsr is creepy.



*whispers softly into ur ear* there is no reason to be afraid :^>
jk i agree it's creepy


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> *whispers softly into ur ear* there is no reason to be afraid :^>
> jk i agree it's creepy



Stop. It gives me the shivers just thinking about it. c:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

almost done watching all of vsauces's videos for maybe the 5th time *v*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

can i just get he next week to pass already blehh.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

i never thought i'd want to buy merch based off of a beverage

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD THEY EVEN HAVE A PILLOW AND SHADES?


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 16, 2016)

Wishing i would just dig up that stupid fossil already


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

i need monday now gdamnit i hope they reply 

o well frick it still that console is so prett-ay


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

The legend of Zelda sucks.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

the pride converse in black are kind of cool


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

i can't focus on anything rn omfg


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Donald Trump is a Dump, just kidding a dump has more brains.


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

my uncle is bringing his in-laws with him to my house i'm not that familiar with them ughh. besides the fact his mother in-law babysitted me when my grandma went to work last summer. other than that it's going to be an awkward week


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

i always forget to close my tabs


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

ayyy barbecue sauce


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

boop boop boop, beep boop boop


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

i cant stop laughing omg


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

It's so weird how YouTube started as a site for broadcasting your own personal videos but now there are so many big corporations posting YouTube videos, it feels weird and hollow


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 17, 2016)

lol if he werent so ****ing far away  id go over tto him and stab him in the throat idc who tf does he think he is ??? lmao literally just shoot me ****ign helllllllll why does he do this ???


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> It's so weird how YouTube started as a site for broadcasting your own personal videos but now there are so many big corporations posting YouTube videos, it feels weird and hollow



yeah and they remove everything that they don't own per se...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 17, 2016)

I just met someone on Club Tortimer and their TCP card or whatever it's called said "thirteen and single " What in the actual ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I just met someone on Club Tortimer and their TCP card or whatever it's called said "thirteen and single " What in the actual ****.



ummmmmmmmmmm what the actual hell?

also everything smells shrimp here.. eca


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

When is it July gonna eennndd???


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

you're so melodramatic like what
what am i supposed to say to that


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2016)

Hamzee hamzee


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 17, 2016)

so the other day i was on campus and my friend came by, laughing to himself, and was like "you have an admirer" and i was like "...." my other friend said not to make things awkward and i decided i didn't want to hear who it was, and so he didn't say anything. but i'm like 90% sure i know who it is and i'm honestly just not interested..............yikes


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

I wonder if you wonder what I'm doing right now


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

i need to buy some clear top-coat for my nails

- - - Post Merge - - -

aw dang, right when it was getting juicy! ;~;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

i think i finally settled on a style i enjoy yayyyyy


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2016)

Tumblr is a manure pond with no bottom.


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2016)

wao my room is so bright now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

**** forgot i had my gmail on my nnid frick well hope they can help..


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2016)

LOL I forgot my 1 year anniversary of being on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

1 year welp this autumn is 3 for meee haha


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

it might not be such a bad idea neverrrrrr, never  went  home again


----------



## Panda Hero (Jul 18, 2016)

its 6 in the morning and i dont feel tired in the slightest


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

*prays this **** gunna wurk properly man*


----------



## raeepow (Jul 18, 2016)

I should become a drag king.


----------



## boujee (Jul 18, 2016)

so we're not playing bns no more because you can't state your thoughts property?
then you remove off Skype because you can't comprehend your own actions so it's my fault? makes sense


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

please go suck a duck.


----------



## Bellrich (Jul 18, 2016)

can my mom see my internet history??


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

when i was in highschool, my highschool sweetheart broke up with me and i remember thinking that my whole life was over, and i was right. ~Henry


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

i want to smell like cinnamon


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2016)

omfg they're going to be here soon wtf


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 18, 2016)

do you feel the same?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

umm yeah riiight they fit.. no -.-


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 18, 2016)

Spoiler










how is saf going to buy $300 worth of makeup for her daily look and not wear mascara with her eyeliner. what a mess. honestly, for spending so much money on makeup and being bratty about drug store quality, they should all probably spend a little more time polishing their makeup skills.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 18, 2016)

I've never understood how makeup can cost like 50e per lipstick or something. Surely making 7cm of lipstick doesn't cost that much. I guess it's the branding but come on people, it's just a brand


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I've never understood how makeup can cost like 50e per lipstick or something. Surely making 7cm of lipstick doesn't cost that much. I guess it's the branding but come on people, it's just a brand



yeah i guess i don't use makeup other than covering pimples so tbh i don't get more that people waste €50 on it still...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2016)

why would a countdown page about wii u hacking now redirects to KFC page?

seriously, i wish i could play splatoon again


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 18, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I've never understood how makeup can cost like 50e per lipstick or something. Surely making 7cm of lipstick doesn't cost that much. I guess it's the branding but come on people, it's just a brand



part branding and part quality of materials used to produce higher end products. still hard to justify getting a $30 lipstick though since a lot of lipsticks wear off easily regardless of brand (with the exception of certain liquid matte ones)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

Jetix said:


> why would a countdown page about wii u hacking now redirects to KFC page?
> 
> seriously, i wish i could play splatoon again



420 rekt amigo

also gimme a treas chest already ffs


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

i need a break


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 18, 2016)

Just woke up but I just want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2016)

ugh i wanna like buy another streetpass game but idek if to get premium or the actual games neither of those i don't have is fun so eh


----------



## Seroja (Jul 19, 2016)

I miss TBT <3


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

we're so disconnected from being alive


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 19, 2016)

damn i need to play p3 again


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 19, 2016)

yay i actually read my book i was supposed to read


----------



## Mints (Jul 19, 2016)

i want food, but im not hungry atm


----------



## boujee (Jul 20, 2016)

It's simply amazing in what kinds of trash you can find


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

umi e ikou~ <333


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

There hasn't been a roleplay around here in a while

I'm thinking of making one but I have no ideas besides ones I've already used


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm already in bed but I think I put my shorts on inside out....


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

meeeeh im tired o well i'll go sell my n3ds later once it's somewhat charged man


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

i dont even see a point in talking to you anymore. you're just a waste of time.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 20, 2016)

This Kdrama is messing with me
dont make me feel sadder 
Waiting for the climax


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

so lool the dude i sold my n3ds xl to was "hey did you pimp the cover yourself" me: uhh no it's an LE they released here before him: ooh  right i've almsot never seen it

lol well now that sold the least


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

so lool the dude i sold my n3ds xl to was "hey did you pimp the cover yourself" me: uhh no it's an LE they released here before him: ooh  right i've almsot never seen it

lol well now that sold the least


----------



## Mints (Jul 20, 2016)

this song is stuck in my head and i don't like it at all, it's not even catchy wtf


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 20, 2016)

im spending so many love gems but i Rly wanna play


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 20, 2016)

Why can't you ever just.. leave my head?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

i miss you so much .. grah i don't want autumn now either


----------



## Cudon (Jul 20, 2016)

Holy **** ACNL is getting amiibo functionality and you'll be able to get villagers to move in with amiibo?? And Squid Sisters squirrel villagers wtf


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 20, 2016)

joel takes dio brando on the oregon trail and dio breaks his leg and dies

IT'S LIKE THE GAME KNOWS


----------



## Meligion (Jul 20, 2016)

Everyone hates me they're all just liars every last one of THEM

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone hates me they're all just liars all of THEM


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 20, 2016)

Going to the beach and being hit by sand ?v? so windy
It's like a desert
I wish sea water wasnt salty lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 20, 2016)

gg self i didnt read my book pfff


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2016)

Look at allllllllllllll those old white people at the Republican National Convention. I'm _sooooo_ shocked.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

internet stop being trash!


----------



## Limon (Jul 20, 2016)

I wish my sister and her boyfriend would leave the kitchen. It doesn't feel awkward when only one of them is there but when both of them are in the kitchen I feel awkward just w hy.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 21, 2016)

i love how memorable kdrama OSTs are, like i can watch videos with osts playing in the background and connect it to a drama i've seen :')


----------



## Draco (Jul 21, 2016)

Pizza is Pie but Pie Is'nt Pizza.


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

I hate that my friends watch Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Draco said:


> Pizza is Pie but Pie Is'nt Pizza.



cereal is soup but soup isnt cereal ;-;


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Pie starts with a P and Pizza also starts with a P. When Jac eats pie and pizza, his name changes to Pac. When a man says his name is Pac, he magically turns into Pacman. So pie and pizza are the same thing! lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 21, 2016)

hard question of the day :  is tht a troll or a srs person

edit: nvm def troll


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm loosing track of my days :s

- - - Post Merge - - -

I seriously though today was Tuesday


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 21, 2016)

probly shouldn't have eaten taco bell


----------



## Peter (Jul 21, 2016)

ate most of my popcorn before i even chose which movie i'm watching


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 21, 2016)

wow save me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 21, 2016)

why was i ever born lol... i wish i was never born i don't want to exist anymore.
my head hurts so bad now lol

~~~

you're so ****ing bipolar. you need a doctor
like, literal medical help. the bipolar disorder in you is ****ing destroying whatever friendship we have left.

~~~

i'm so tired of my life


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

im out of milk


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

why am i so hyper - i keep laughing weirdly too


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

all i can think of is coffee and pokemon help


----------



## Saylor (Jul 22, 2016)

Did I water my plants today??


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

i accidentally spilled soil on my bed ;-;


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 22, 2016)

felicity moved w/out notifying me???
my child... left me
like, angus or chops coulda moved but no,
no god no, _felicity_ wanted to move. into
my brother's town. wow thanks. i bet that 
town is a loser town anyway. she'll
be back.

also what is the point of calling a beverage
iced chocolate???? it's chocolate milk, there's
no need to call it something like that. especially
if it's in a carton you just buy at the shops.

AND ALSO the ticking of my watch is so calming
I could just sleep in a room of watches


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

i want to play ac but im too scared ;-;


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

why the **** am i getting body aches


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 22, 2016)

Elin said:


> why the **** am i getting body aches



holy **** same

i think i need sleep though is probably why


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 22, 2016)

Spoiler:  not 2 b emo But 



literally all my (earlier) close friends have stopped talking to me,   n , like, i get why right but itms still sad and i feel sad abt it and i mean it's not their fault but i jsut feel rly bad in general and havong wveryone who liked me just ?eave me isnt helping lollllll


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

Statiking please I'm begging you


----------



## spookycipher (Jul 22, 2016)

lowkey i might get a guinea pig tomorrow but im scared it'll be 2 much work and i need 2 get a job soon and then im leaving for college next year and i dont think my parents will want 2 take care of it :// ??!!!!

aLSO DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON MCR I THOUGHT THEY WERE GETTING BACK 2GEHTER AND I CRIED


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 22, 2016)

kIRA BE HERE BOIs


----------



## Jacob (Jul 22, 2016)

depression tryna put me down LOL I have plans all week you cant win

SadBoysENTERTAINMENT fill me up with hot beats 









Just made plans to go graffiti up the Phildelphia Graffiti pier and im excited

hitting up the waterpark tomorrow with fam and then chilling with friends all weekend + next week whats up


I need more good edm/rap/r&b so please hmu if you have good music taste 
(I am also always looking for new friends so if you're lonely my PMs are open for weeks) 

:}


----------



## Franny (Jul 22, 2016)

i havent talked to any of my tbt friends in a while but they all most likely hate me so i unfriended all of them but im gonna complain about how i dont talk to them
im a wreck


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 22, 2016)

Damn, today was the first time I've watched the news in months and there's a tropical storm warning in effect. I'm glad I watched it today.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 22, 2016)

Really wondering why all this social media drama between celebrities coming in all at once. Pretty lame how people get unnecessarily violent against strangers defending their favorite celebrities who are also strangers to them in a "he-said, she-said" argument.


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2016)

dont tell me i broke my laptop again...


----------



## Miii (Jul 23, 2016)

I fell from pretty high up while rock climbing yesterday, bent my foot pretty far towards my shin and smacked my face on the mat... I bet it looked hilarious xD


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

i really like dan and phil


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

stupid jellyfish


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

henry why ;-;


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

playing overwatch tmr


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 23, 2016)

Women in Sci-Fi movies just make me even gayer.

(Thinking this after seeing gifs and pieces of Kate McKinnion in GhostBusters like wowie)


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

heh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 23, 2016)

just got a new haristyle~ didnt color it though...


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 23, 2016)

why do I enjoy takyon mixed with old 80s/90s techno
songs so much

i worry for my music tastes


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 23, 2016)

not sure why im watching kitchen nightmares while eating my dinner...


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

about to play overwatch i am frighten


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 23, 2016)

i just spent 30 minutes trying to change my sig to some weeby gay mermaids and it finally worked im so proud

- - - Post Merge - - -

just realised that im probably gonna get a sig warning for this i should change it... not now bc i just changed it im sorry @ mods


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

lolol why do people even add me if they are gonna delete me anyways lmaoooo.


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 23, 2016)

kinda wanna go out
kinda dont


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 23, 2016)

14 days, 17 hours, 21 minutes & 34 seconds to go


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

*XEROLIN IS BACK, B****ES*
ok what'd i miss aside from new flower collectible, some giveaways, and Elin being back
oh yeah that troll girl too
Meligon


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> *XEROLIN IS BACK, B****ES*
> ok what'd i miss aside from new flower collectible, some giveaways, and Elin being back



for how long were you banned omg hasnt it been like ??? a month ??


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> for how long were you banned omg hasnt it been like ??? a month ??



yeeeeep.
a month
because i mentioned someone's ban and that they were bothering me
w o w


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm sad as I have just seen something horrible. ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> yeeeeep.
> a month
> because i mentioned someone's ban and that they were bothering me
> w o w



staff been sneery lol, welcome back though.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> staff been sneery lol, welcome back though.



tbh im temted to post on a mod's vm's "3favorist5me"


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> *XEROLIN IS BACK, B****ES*
> ok what'd i miss aside from new flower collectible, some giveaways, and Elin being back
> oh yeah that troll girl too
> Meligon


I don't know you but

I leaked the fair
  
Justin also blocked me on twitter I think he hates me


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> yeeeeep.
> a month
> because i mentioned someone's ban and that they were bothering me
> w o w


oh wow that's a longggg time. )x dont think that person will bother u anymore tho


----------



## mogyay (Jul 23, 2016)

why did i leave all this uni work to the last minute? why do i always do this


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

So Nintendo Zone can save your Mii data?? No wonder I got my ghost Mii as a hit the other day.. Because I'm pretty sure I reset the old system before I turned it in before or someone thought it was omgzors so kawaii af so they just copied it, oh well at least I found the answer hah


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I don't know you but
> 
> I leaked the fair
> 
> Justin also blocked me on twitter I think he hates me


oMG??
is the thread or whatever still there


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> oMG??
> is the thread or whatever still there



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?379196-2016-Fair-leaked-(PRETTY-MUCH-CONFIRMED)

I did it for the team


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

Go away.


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

finally gained some weight boys


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

i hate getting periods and the thought of having to deal with them at school this year terrifies me


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

yikes ive been posting way too much i should go irritate someone else


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 24, 2016)

just one of those days where i play fe:fates all day


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2016)

how did i make it through 2015 without getting an infraction


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

Elin said:


> how did i make it through 2015 without getting an infraction



lol meanwhile im walking on eggshells to not get any infractions, theres no way im getting banned when the fair is right around the corner


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 24, 2016)

I won't make it to gamescom this year although I've been there every year for the last 5 years... Chances are I would pass out.
I want to go to Tokyo Game Show 2016 at least. I should be fine until then OTL;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

mom found my sunglasses, sweet i missed them and haven't been able to find ones like these ayy


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

mm, time to spam the island for flowers


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 24, 2016)

I can't believe it's almost August already.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

>has more than enough plaza tickets and stuff
>>need to wait like 11 more days until the kirby hats fml

also ye soon august damnnnnittt


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol meanwhile im walking on eggshells to not get any infractions, theres no way im getting banned when the fair is right around the corner



I've never got as much as a warning. Is it just me?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I've never got as much as a warning. Is it just me?



they like you 

also probably just having instant ramen for munch later on that half a pizza gunna last me lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I've never got as much as a warning. Is it just me?



yup definitely you XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> yup definitely you XD



i second that lmao XD  but yea rules are rules i guess -shrugs-


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I've never got as much as a warning. Is it just me?



lmao i've only gotten two, as long as you follow post quality rules and dont get into a lot of drama or something you're usually ok :0


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lmao i've only gotten two, as long as you follow post quality rules and dont get into a lot of drama or something you're usually ok :0



hah i guess fun thing i don't get into too much drama most of mine are like censor bypass or bad material when i just mention stuff lol i actually never post bad things o well lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

i just recently got a warning for a post i made a month ago xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i just recently got a warning for a post i made a month ago xD



the actual heck.. wow that was slow lmao... but yeah sometimes they take ages to find stuff lel


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lmao i've only gotten two, as long as you follow post quality rules and dont get into a lot of drama or something you're usually ok :0



I leaked the fair and didn't get a warning lol.
I tend to stay out of big drama as there's no point arguing with people who can't accept when you're right. I might slip on post quality, that catches a lot of people out.

I do agree I like political debates, that's it though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

tbh i see more warning for post qualities than actually arguing unless it's obvious people who want to troll or flame but yeah some rules are a bit stupid.


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Jul 24, 2016)

Everything will fall into place


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

dam this site only has the movie in cam quality rip lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

wonder if i can find that movie somewhere only early almod?var i haven't seen meh


----------



## Cudon (Jul 24, 2016)

Rip right hinge


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

oh oh oh oppareui saranghae ah ah ah manhi hae or whatever the lyrics are stupid catchy crap lol
-

also omg im so glad to hear from you goddamn....


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 24, 2016)

i'm 110% done right now. screw up your life all you want, don't drag me down with you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

um lugar para nos dois para sempre...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 24, 2016)

i have to refrain myself from laughing too loudly jesus joel


----------



## vel (Jul 24, 2016)

today i went out with a friend of mine to go pokemon and i had a backpack on and i asked him to take out my coke bottle from my bag and he put my hair to one side and took it out and i was like what r u doing m8 just zip my hair in the bag or something and he put his hands on my shoulders and shook me and said " christine i genuinely care about you and about your hair care. i'm pretty sure other people do to, so please stop putting yourself behind what you do for others" and i was like wow, that's new, people actually care about me and notice me ! idk i just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 24, 2016)

cookies should be whole never broken or cracked
frosty, milk, and cookies, what a great snack
when it comes to chili, milk, cookies, and frosties...
YOU GOT THE NAAACK


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

kim taewoo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

Lu?s C?lia best music turt ever.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

i need junk food right now ;-;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 25, 2016)

I do not regret quitting that tiny small ass game developer team, not even a single bit ������ bossy noob girl trying to be ~edgy~
That being said, only a few dollars for working on CGs of characters I don't even like visually (otome game for old ladies) is not worth my time
Come back when you can fund over $1000 bruh


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

be back soon


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

it's like the whole world is frozen


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 25, 2016)

when will Twenty one Pilots release another new song/album


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Well we just bought 22$ worth of Maruchan Yakisoba which was on sale for 50 cents each


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 25, 2016)

people who don't wear makeup/don't pay attention to it should prob not make comments about makeup trends......yeah


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Well we just bought 22$ worth of Maruchan Yakisoba which was on sale for 50 cents each



i want some ;w;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 25, 2016)

I had a glitch while listening to Weldar's theme, where at 2:20, it abruptly cuts back to the start of the song.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

i had chocolate on my face the whole time gg


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

ayy navegar, navegar so guddddd


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

dad haircut and clothes pls


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

all of this is pretty sad tbh like wowo really


----------



## Koden (Jul 25, 2016)

yikes my boyfriend pisses me off alot


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

This soft eraser kind of sucks but I'm not sure why I insist on using it still


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

i really want a new 3ds mainly bc i want to play ac again )): i miss playing


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

babe i love you but youre really sarcastic and sometimes i want to shove my foot in your mouth so you just shut up


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

bleh


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

before i had toyhou.se i had.... 5 ocs now i have 50 jisoos christ ov0


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2016)

my sister is so done with me!!!!!!


----------



## Limon (Jul 26, 2016)

I wish I wasn't so tired. I just want to play video games and draw all night.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 26, 2016)

actual princess caeldori !!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 26, 2016)

well, my summer ends in 15 days. it was fun while it lasted.. except not really lmao this summer was hell and i only got to enjoy 1 week of it.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

woo!, i finally got an av cable for my ps2, jack&daxter here i come!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 26, 2016)

im dyign

also i Rly want to go home but my parents have made plans for the entire week so the earliest we will be home is on saturday ??? and im rly Ugh abt it all . cant it just be august 4th k thx


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

waiting for League to update qq why the hell is Sona in free rotation again? especially with Soroaka, guess they need more peeps playing supp? im excited to try playing Irelia and Kat tho


----------



## Cudon (Jul 26, 2016)

I just took a 3h walk for PGO. Me going outside by myself for so long is unthinkable. 

My city is full of pedophile Pokemon for some reason.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

can it be the 29th.... please.....


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 26, 2016)

man today is a great day


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

Aug. 2nd plz hurry the **** up ;-;


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 26, 2016)

no today is actually a more than great day


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

pls turn the water back on


----------



## Tensu (Jul 26, 2016)

The Pokemon shops have been booming since the fair's been announced.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Tae's back

And the water's back on woo


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 26, 2016)

me at the flea market tryin to haggle: '200 yen'
seller: 'no 500 yen'
/leaves
seller: 'OK 200 yen it is'


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

i wonder where people get there cool username


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

lol wow
so
we got a laptop from homeschool in january for the school year and we're supposed to return it at the end of the school year
but
we still have it, along bith the books, both boxed up. they haven't contacted my dad so..?? 
free laptop??
pls


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 27, 2016)

Velour said:


> i wonder where people get there cool username


you *have* a cool username


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2016)

thinking about how much i've spent recently gets me so sad  but it's so worth it and i cannot wait for my slogan


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is one of my toes hairier than the other?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 27, 2016)

11 days, 1 hour, 58 seconds to go


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

When will the person reply, are they sleeping, am I allowed to go out? Will I miss them? Will I ever get my villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Spoiler:  



ok wow what was that for, no need to remove me everywhere???


----------



## Loveafghanistan (Jul 27, 2016)

I need to leave this country but they shut down the airports for 3 months due to a war.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2016)

i wish she would pour syrup on me flapjacks ://


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

pls no more oily skin and circles under eyes ty


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Do eggs have butts?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

ay, my tbt is recovering nicely from the huge hit it got


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm so broken..


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2016)

why did i ever avoid listening to melanie's songs ;; they're so good omg


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> why did i ever avoid listening to melanie's songs ;; they're so good omg



my exact thoughts when i finally listened to her songs ;v;

*chokes on baloon*

- - - Post Merge - - -

no joke i just sucked this baloon inside out omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

again


----------



## boujee (Jul 28, 2016)

Expecting me to believe bullshiet because the truth hurts your feelings. I don't quite know how to describe this one. 

Basically, being euphemistic or dishonest because the truth hurts someone's feelings really pisses me off to no end. I absolutely refuse to tolerate it. There's an actual way something is, and there's the story you want to hear, and I don't want to hear the story you want to hear.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

aw dude, dragon quest monsters: joker 2, is so dang gud, i cant stop playing it, my brother's never getting this game back, its mine now <33


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2016)

i had exactly 7,777 tbt before i posted some stuff (i have 7700 in my bank oke) Dats So Cool 
nah not rly But yyye


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

terror en el hipermercado... dang got that song on me brains


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

Who is axl rose


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Berries bearies


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

emeraldu splash


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

tfw you actually get a few streetpass hits in town...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> tfw you actually get a few streetpass hits in town...



I never get even 1 in a month and I go all over the province.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I never get even 1 in a month and I go all over the province.



dayum that sucks bro.. i usually get a few if i go to a store with a nintendo zone that actually works, i only found this electronics chain to have em nowadays


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 28, 2016)

NEW SERIES BY MAKI YOUKO 
I WAS AN AOI/AKANE SHIPPER ANYWAY
WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE

and the author obviously likes kpop +100000 brownie points


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

i want brownies now


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 28, 2016)

So much to doooooooooo


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 28, 2016)

mac and cheese


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

owl mouth: ;}  :}

spider mouth: ;;;} :::}


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

gdi i want mac n cheese now


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

would I get in trouble for posting/quoting the whole 'Declaration of Independence' lmao.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> would I get in trouble for posting/quoting the whole 'Declaration of Independence' lmao.



lol i dont see why you would get in trouble for that


----------



## vel (Jul 28, 2016)

i really like my sig


----------



## Trystin (Jul 28, 2016)

Can cat vibrissae detect sound waves?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No no they cannot. They can however detect changes in air currents


----------



## vel (Jul 28, 2016)

dogs can't see all the colors, that's rad


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 28, 2016)

ok honestly do you even know how i felt that night? i legit cried because i felt so awful so please leave me be ty


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

me looking back at my posts from 2013: no
me looking back at my posts from 2014: n o
me looking back at my posts from 2015: *no*
me looking at my posts: *n o*


----------



## duckvely (Jul 28, 2016)

i can't believe i am watching a 40 minute video about how to cook pasta. at least the chef is cute lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 29, 2016)

w two worlds is the best drama I've watched since signal. I'm still shook!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

gg mom going away not taking your phone.. i hope you have your keys.. lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Eating cereal is cool.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

muta you brave soul you are slowly killing yourself with these crappy flash games


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 29, 2016)

I remember living in a house where there were trees that I swear contained the shapes of Alakazam and Raikou.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> Eating cereal is cool.



Funny you should say that. I just HAD cereal.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

I went to bed at 3 AM so I could wake up later.

Its 7:31 AM.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I remember living in a house where there were trees that I swear contained the shapes of Alakazam and Raikou.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Then you're cool! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

ahha kaka de luxe/alaska y los pegamoides is so gud aaaahhh ..


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 29, 2016)

two pieces of brown bread with butter on and lemon curd in the middle, odd


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

mm the smell when mom clean the clogged pipes, ew


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

my toilet is clogged


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2016)

nooooo this drama is almost over


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 29, 2016)

Crippling depression


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bob says ptthptth


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

hOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTTEN???


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

micowaves


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 29, 2016)

hype


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

bobby bro


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> my toilet is clogged



lol mom clogged her mom's(grandma's) toilet last time we went there lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

xD clogception


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> xD clogception



yeah she put thick paper that you use to clean in the kitchen with in the toilet and it clogged lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 29, 2016)

boi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Um, ok then.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Um, ok then.



yes.. jajajaja

also man i shoulda bought a bacardi breezer meh


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

Was is futuristic... how...what


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

*Dog food vendor:* excuse me do you have a dog?

*me:* um, no

*Dog food vendor:* oh. well then this is a good thing to feed to the kids ;}

*me:* oh nice XD


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2016)

yes i'm aware but how the **** was i supposed to know your ****ing family followed that instagram? sorry my family doesn't follow ME on instagram like a bunch of creeps??? also, that was the most hypocritical thing ever considering you started it. but i guess i just took it too far. i always take everything too far lol i just want to jump off a cliff because i don't know every time i get a smile out of something it kind of like gets super bad and i dont smile again for like a very long time bc something terrible always happens. tfw i'm relating the most to one of my fav characters right now lol.
i swear i am actually just so done with myself. can't wait until i'm honestly being tortured with school and have an excuse to not come online.. i'll just stick to writing and listening to music and watching tv shows. idk i guess i'm just not a people person even though i really am. but yknow i just **** everything up 24/7 so gg lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2016)

I have left my bed twice today. Once to eat and another time to pee. 

Why am I so bad at life


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2016)

Spoiler: this is longer than I expected



idc if I'm posting twice in here, I'm so proud of my university right now. I'll be a resident advisor starting next month and the job is basically to live in the dorm and enforce rules while also being someone residents can come to if they ever need any help. What makes me so proud is the resident advisor program is now offering extra training for us that will try and help eliminate transphobia, biphobia, homophobia, and try to educate cis RA's to become a better ally. This is something I never thought I would see from my university that's right in the middle of the most conservative town I have ever lived in. That just made me so happy I really hope the other RAs take it seriously.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2016)

i wish you would just come on....... hate having to ask a billion times.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

Storming pretty hard out there...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

sun dont shine and we all know why


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

Sends chills down my spine everytime.

I'm so sad now


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 30, 2016)

i should honestly disappear for 3 months and see how you react lmao.


----------



## focus (Jul 30, 2016)

man i should really come on here more


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 30, 2016)

me writing at night: brilliant!! the words flow so well!!
me rereading it in the morning: what is this trash


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

so i can eat hazelnuts now wtf


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

sorry I'm trash i can't help myself hehe


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 30, 2016)

why do some ppl not have their age on ther profiles. pls. it's ely weird to not know if someone on here is like 12, 20 or 30..,,........ rip ... pl s


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

ok so would be noice if i could keep this stuff up with mii encounter i guess not tho rip,,


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

Sometimes I wish I could just experience something for the first time again.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2016)

OMG i can't believe such a person retweeted me!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2016)

I WON NANOWRIMO!

I am really proud of myself because I mean I wrote to my goal and passed it, and I plan on actually finishing this book this time, I just have to find out a place to share it with people so I can get opinions on it and then maybe if it's a good enough story publish it?? Even if it's just on amazon or something it'd be amazing to sell a book I wrote. Now I just have to try to do actual nanowrimo with the 50k goal instead of the 30k goal I set myself. I feel like I could do it.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2016)

wtf am i doing eating sushi leftovers right now


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 31, 2016)

I really hope that there are no spiders left in my hair from the cobwebs I cleaned earlier.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I WON NANOWRIMO!
> 
> I am really proud of myself because I mean I wrote to my goal and passed it, and I plan on actually finishing this book this time, I just have to find out a place to share it with people so I can get opinions on it and then maybe if it's a good enough story publish it?? Even if it's just on amazon or something it'd be amazing to sell a book I wrote. Now I just have to try to do actual nanowrimo with the 50k goal instead of the 30k goal I set myself. I feel like I could do it.



ayy grats bb turt i'm proud of youuuu <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 31, 2016)

Should I start studying Japanese again?


----------



## focus (Jul 31, 2016)

even the smallest ring size is too big for my gnome hands


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

focus said:


> even the smallest ring size is too big for my gnome hands



tell me about it, i can only wear those you can adjust the size on because i have baby fingers smh


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 31, 2016)

Spoiler: look at ths corn


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

sloop


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 31, 2016)

Everything is okay.  Everything that happened, that is happening, and that will transpire.  Nothing will break me, anymore.  I'm so happy I could cry; someday, you'll be on the horizon again.  Until then, you're behind me.  And when I look back, I'll always love the memories I have.  I'll cherish them, and hold them to my heart, because, despite all the pain we faced, you are still dear to me.  That's okay.  It's okay.

I want to cry at the irony of it all.  Leaving.  Coming home.  I want to laugh and sing and cry and weep and sob and curse the world because it's been so cold to you.  Despite it all, I'm really happy.  I don't know why.  I got really close to committing suicide, and I didn't.  Closer then I've been in years.  But I pulled through, and I reached a place where I'm too happy for words.  I don't regret a single thing.  Not one tiny second that ticked in my life.

I'm sorry.  I didn't know where else to go with this feeling.  I thought it best here, in a random corner of the universe, made for random thoughts about random things that won't mean anything to anyone, but me.  Thank you.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

the 1 pm acnl song describes my mood perfectly right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

Hah well, go have fun then. I don't care if you're gonna be such a hypocrite and anti everything.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

oh god no, my headphones are breaking, time to steal one of my brother's ;}


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

what is anything?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 31, 2016)

im addicted to tbt oops


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

i wanna play cah, anyone on? :0


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 31, 2016)

^ hellu


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

^hola man dang we need to find more people smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=95

pw: turts


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll play?


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 31, 2016)

i want to do many things at once, why cant i do many things at once, i want to watch 2 different things whilst reading another thing and playing 2 different games whilst scrolling sites whilst also listening to music, it's 3am, my brain is mush and sleep is unappealing


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 31, 2016)

should I continue to eat this croissant even if I dropped it on the floor?

Edit: I just threw it away


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 31, 2016)

Ugh, what the ****!


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

i think everyone who has my last name is related to me, because our last name is pretty rare. look at all the people with my last name going off and doing great things with their lives.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2016)

There is a little old man here with a walker who keeps going back and fourth, looks like he's trying to exercise, he started off fast then got slower each "lap" then just went back to his room. I seriously love old people.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 1, 2016)

Huh. Licorice ice cream is pretty decent.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

It boggles my mind that the US hasn't adopted the metric system yet.


----------



## Loveafghanistan (Aug 1, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> It boggles my mind that the US hasn't adopted the metric system yet.



Why would you expect dumb people to use the  metric system


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

sometimes i want to light myself on fire and sometimes i want to punch myself in the face. i'd do both^


----------



## namiieco (Aug 1, 2016)

why do cherry flavoured things taste like marzipan, like cherries don't taste like that at all.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 1, 2016)

looks like someone ate phony bologna for lunch this afternoon ohohoho


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 1, 2016)

Mom recommended lets fight ghost 
Gonna watch it now. She finds Taecyeon handsome. Not my type but ok Mom
Meanwhile my dad plays exo every time he's got the chance.
How can I not be dragged into this life ruining fangirling mess lolol no time for anime anymore


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

20,600th post


----------



## Aquari (Aug 1, 2016)

goddamn "undefined" image, what does that even mean?!


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

bo burnham is the best


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 1, 2016)

kill me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

Hawaiian bread + Almond butter + Apple butter = Greatness


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

21 days until school starts 

i am not ready


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

kianli said:


> 21 days until school starts
> 
> i am not ready



I have 16 days :')


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I have 16 days :')



omg :'( i'm sorry. good luck to u


----------



## Aquari (Aug 1, 2016)

i dont wanna, i dont wanna ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

stripes right
rightright
right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh its supposed to be blue
well i dont really wanna change it sooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh its supposed to be blue
well i dont really wanna change it sooo


----------



## Aquari (Aug 1, 2016)

what for, what for, out there everything's here~ <3


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

"Little Mac's recover was nerfed"

What is there to nerf? There's nothing. You're just kicking a man while he's down. ;___;


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2016)

my boyf murdering that cypher pt 3 performance [sweats]


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 2, 2016)

why are there standard smileys and then just 1 lemon 

_it's unacceptable_

lemon lemon  

okineedsleep


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

I wish there was more lisbeth cosplayers out there and  When life gives you just one lemon emote, thats all you need. XD


----------



## Aquari (Aug 2, 2016)

-cough-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

party! woo!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 2, 2016)

save me from this meme hell


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

just reading jacob sartorious' tweets make me vomit blood


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been on this site for over 2 years now.

God, I'm getting old.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

ye i've been here for way too long man haha


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been on this site since I was 10 when do I get to escape


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

lol can't believe I was even dreaming about it o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

i want tomorrow now k


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 2, 2016)

i want friends to play tfm w/ but all my friends ignore me 4evr and im sad )'':


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

o swit wrong thread


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm bored af and my cat wont stop being annoying and sneaking in my room.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 2, 2016)

oh boi, parents are making stupid decisions that screw up our lives again.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 2, 2016)

Male sweaters and hoodies are soo comfyy


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

ohnononoonono i hope i saved oh god


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't have any random thoughts.

View attachment 178983


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

my cats still under my bed and I can hear their collar bells make sound every time they move.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 2, 2016)

Perfect 10/10 that blender death scene was amazing


----------



## Aquari (Aug 2, 2016)

lord plz give me back my mk7


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd like to stay home n play but summer is over. Time to make money.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2016)

obsessed with the girl who leapt through time and a girl & three sweethearts rn. usually not a jdrama person but these two are killing me


----------



## Limon (Aug 3, 2016)

Why do I feel spooked?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

I wish I never looked up the Galaxy note7.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2016)

these people from school's instagram usernames are usernames that make 'duckyluv' look good (i mean not that it's bad but some might think it is)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

bogummy said:


> these people from school's instagram usernames are usernames that make 'duckyluv' look good (i mean not that it's bad but some might think it is)



+1 lmao

also ugh like 5 hours left rip me


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 3, 2016)

I meet my friend on Sunday so only 4 days away, it's getting closer and closer and i'm really so excited eeee

we're meeting at a castle halfway between where she's staying and where I live, it's really beautiful and i know she'll like it there and the forecast says it likely won't be raining so that's also a plus! we can walk around the castle with her dogs playing pokemon go and things!! we're going to go to lush after (we're both obsessed with lush, we always buy each other lush for birthday/christmas) and probably go for food and i can show her around a bit! her dogs will be there and i'm so excited to meet them too bc they're both so amazing! I probably sound weird for being so excited idk she's just great and after speaking for so long and planning to meet a few times before i never actually thought we would so yeah i'm happy about this i guess i'm kind of slightly nervous that i'll do smth odd and **** it up but honestly considering i freak out about every little i'm really not nervous in comparison just excited&happy.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 3, 2016)

If you can't afford it then you have to live without it. That's life jfc.
Save money or get over it. Everyone had to work hard to achieve their skill of art and earn money from it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

I wonder who this Streetpass guy is around here that i keep bumping into haha


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I need the gold streetpass badge. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

this random gamefaqs dude

"i spilled root beer on my 3ds"

i'm sorry but if you cant keep **** away from your consoles... LMAO


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

I feel like writing poetry right now for some reason


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I need to eat chicken like my user title says.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 3, 2016)

i'm so obsessed with "tiny houses" i'm gonna build one

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i have 0 building skills


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

i want a farm


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> i'm so obsessed with "tiny houses" i'm gonna build one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i have 0 building skills



Omg I want one too


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

muchin on sweet snacks, also i wish i had some gelatin so i can make some watermelon jello, but i dont have any so i guess i'll have to eat watermelon by itself


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm so excited to move on Saturday and start my new job. I'm so excited to meet my new coworkers and bosses. I'm also really excited to start getting paid and not have to pay rent. I'm just so excited for all this right now!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

shiny sceptile <33333


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

omg cherrim is just the cutest thing


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

i feel like i'm struggling again and i'll do anything not to feel that way again


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2016)

w two worlds is life changing


----------



## riummi (Aug 4, 2016)

ahhhhh why am i so hypeerrr


----------



## tae (Aug 4, 2016)

wow tbt it's been a while, how u doing.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 4, 2016)

old 3ds: "you may look shiny and brand new now, but in the course of 2 years youre gonna look just like me, sonny"

new 3ds: "oh god......;-;"


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 4, 2016)

sigh....


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 4, 2016)

i still enjoy the memes from yesteryear
I mean, who doesn't like ocean man???

Ocean man, take me by the hand, lead me to the land
That you understand
Ocean man, the voyage to the corner of the globe
Is a real trip
Ocean man, the crust of a tan man embibed by the sand
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man, can you see through the wonder of amazement
At the oberman
Ocean man, the crust is elusive when it casts forth
To the childlike man
Ocean man, the sequence of a life form braised in the sand,
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man...

Ocean man...

Ocean man...

Ocean man, take me by the hand, lead me to the land
That you understand
Ocean man, the voyage to the corner of the globe
Is a real trip
Ocean man, the crust of a tan man embibed by the sand
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man, can you see through the wonder of amazement
At the oberman
Ocean man, the crust is elusive when it casts forth
To the childlike man
Ocean man, the sequence of a life form braised in the sand,
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 4, 2016)

so sleepy. goal tomorrow: play more


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

i need a new 3ds game man hah this kirby game i s2g


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 4, 2016)

fickle picnic u thought i'd say fickle pickle didn't u


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 4, 2016)

this is so weird likE I feel like I should be listening to vaporwave


----------



## Aquari (Aug 4, 2016)

aw dood


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

can i get tomorrow now pls.. >>


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

Ben and Jerry's ice cream is so pricey around here, really don't understand how it's successful with those prices, but perhaps it's cheaper in the states i dunno.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Ben and Jerry's ice cream is so pricey around here, really don't understand how it's successful with those prices, but perhaps it's cheaper in the states i dunno.



yeah it's like 7 bucks or something per each bucket i think.


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 4, 2016)

I should probably drink more water


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

It's our bank man again!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2016)

Should I take an Ambien now or wait until later? Idk.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Apparently one of my favorite bands is having a concert near my area but I feel like going alone is depressing


----------



## Limon (Aug 4, 2016)

And she wonders why I haven't talked to her pretty much all summer.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 4, 2016)

I am in idolm@ster hell again


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2016)

school starts wednesday


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 4, 2016)

jikook....taught me how to love


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 5, 2016)

i Love the assigned male comics theyre ssso true and also Great and funny and im ded

also i feel like making a thread abt Gender Stuff but it will surely be invaded by transphobic ppl who think cis ppl are oppressed and i dont feel like getting a warning for starting flamewars when i'm just talking about basic human rights and respecting other peopld so Oh Well )':


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

^tbt in a nutshell sadly.

also ugh why i am so floppy in the morning


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

The smell of most vehicles make me feel sick, not how fast I'm moving.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 5, 2016)

im so done idek


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

despression is an ugly thing


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 5, 2016)

hello procrastination my old friend
I've come to talk to you again


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2016)

I wish I could grow some opium poppies(amongst other things ).


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I wish I could grow some opium poppies(amongst other things ).


opium... poppies... ok


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 5, 2016)

lol don't hurt me


----------



## Peter (Aug 5, 2016)

ok so this mod may not have worked...



Spoiler:


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Peter said:


> ok so this mod may not have worked...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Yeah, might not have.

100+ posts today, achievement unlocked


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

i really hope we can hang out next week or i'm gonna miss you too hard .w.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 5, 2016)

They aren't gonna miss me at all.


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2016)

HA just realized...the girl that made fun of me for playing pokemon in middle school is probably playing pokemon go - and you said it was a game for boys only pshh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

riummi said:


> HA just realized...the girl that made fun of me for playing pokemon in middle school is probably playing pokemon go - and you said it was a game for boys only pshh


that's a lot of pokemon go players like they have no idea or don't care about the originals but they think GO is like coolest thing ever.

also to whoever made that thread about if it's possible to care too much about a person.. yes >>


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 5, 2016)

now i want to buy pokemon platinum again and play it


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

this mint tea face mask feels soo good ;w;


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2016)

my sig dancing to "Get Lucky" has honestly been the high point of my day lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

meeeh i wanna play CAH, way too fun.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

Someone needs to cosplay Torri Feji from conception 2.


----------



## Limon (Aug 6, 2016)

The sun is taking forever to rise.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

I actually like this dress even though it's not really my style :3


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder if anyone else I know is feeling like ****


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 6, 2016)

Should I book in-flight wifi
it's expensive... Better save that money and sleep instead


----------



## Cudon (Aug 6, 2016)

Does anyone actually like those horrible funkopop type figurines? They're everywhere in gaming stores and such yet I've never met anyone who likes them.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

atlus makes such good games


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2016)

Lalala cant wait for my milk tea


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

so is there like a new hat going on for streetpass outfits, i've never seen this swimming cap and goggles before :0


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2016)

welp i need to save my own money for a 3ds because my parents think im too old for one ;H; what is life


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 6, 2016)

why does the sun always shine on my side of the car


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 6, 2016)

tomorrow!! i'm finally meeting my friend tomorrow (like 8 hours till i leave to meet her) i'm super excited & i feel like people who actually read my posts here r going to be so bored and annoyed bc i keep writing about this but honestly.., i can't wait i'm actually rlly happy about it can u believe it. i should sleep so i'm not a mess when i see her but i'm a mess 24/7 anyway so?? and also fair hype, i don't want to miss the start of the fair but tbh i don't care she's better than collectibles lmao /


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

ive decided to raise a new poke-team with no legends


----------



## boujee (Aug 6, 2016)

Ah got block again for no reason


----------



## Antonio (Aug 6, 2016)

"You won this round again, life."

"This is a free world but society has other plans..."

"THE MIGHTY POPTART KING WILL ONE DAY RISE AND RULE THE POPULATIO"

"Why does the generation before always think there are better then the generation after them."


You can check out more of my random posts on my new twitter account @Cheesezwheel. New posts everyday.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

Cycle cycle cycle


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

lovin it


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 7, 2016)

why the heckaroni do I feel like singing my national anthem


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

getting my town ready for a dream update and everything HAS to be perfect, just a few more thing to do and it will be ready


----------



## Zane (Aug 7, 2016)

whoa the fair's actually happening :0 I'm coveting the star/heart glow wands but I feel like I don't have time to really participate this year, maybe one or two things hmm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

rip my hands later...


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2016)

logged onto my livejournal for the first time in two years and my last two posts actually put a smile on my face.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

I can't be bothered to wash my hair


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Aug 7, 2016)

I won't give up. For her sake!
She needs me to be there for her, even if they separate.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

moop boop


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

ugh this drama is ending soon  my fav


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

why doesnt my pen pressure work ;;


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

What to get to eat?! 1st world problem


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 7, 2016)

wow I actually really liked this book. It's really meaningful and made me think. 

Now I have to write an essay yaaaaaaaayyyyyyy...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Why does mental illness exist


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2016)

honestly my outfit today was cute as hell


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

winter plz come quick!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 7, 2016)

I CANT SLEEP
to take ambien or not to take ambien
But if I'd take that I would probably feel sleepy all day, that would be counterproductive 

the discontinuation symptoms are horrible
I have an appointment later and will ask for a new pack... of 25mg doses perhaps? Or 37mg


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

bias wrecked


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2016)

im bored - someone pls talk to me


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 8, 2016)

riummi said:


> im bored - someone pls talk to me


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

from this day forward im never eating popcorn again


----------



## Daydream (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not ready to turn 19


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I'm not ready to turn 19





;}


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2016)

i really really want to go to a planetarium right now


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

lol why did I decide to eat at 12 am


----------



## Limon (Aug 8, 2016)

I almost cried seeing two characters die in a cutscene. The buildup was so well made. Why are so many characters dying in this game it should be illegal™.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Aug 8, 2016)

Soup.


----------



## Limon (Aug 8, 2016)

What a beautiful.. Duwang! (ᶜʰᵉʷ)


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 8, 2016)

Sakaguchi Kentaro is voicing in Lady Layton! fanboy scrEAMS


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 8, 2016)

next time i see someone on here who makes a    "triggere d !!" joke i'll just block them lma o but it'l l be annoying because you all say them os much so i would prtty much ahve to block most active users :^)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

i dont understand some people


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

where's my golf ball is2g we have one but no apparently well


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 8, 2016)

She always wants to play with me ughh I just wanna work on my essay and watch vinesauce


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2016)

The Arceus event... the perfect cover-up for going to GameStop to get my sister's birthday present


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 8, 2016)

someone fill the preset base colors for me lolol (I'm actually serious)
but also im very fussy about details and like things clean..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

i hope we can see each other during the weekend -w- i miss you too much


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2016)

This site's avatar trends... xD


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2016)

i hate waiting for responses


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd love to do some kind of analysis on the book rather than discussing the how Hasidic and Orthodox Judaism is portrayed but ehh fine.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 8, 2016)

Short Cake Cake is so good...


----------



## Loriii (Aug 8, 2016)

Be happy. I am never coming back.


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

sleep


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

tmw you just got off the toilet to see an hour and a half has passed


----------



## Draco (Aug 9, 2016)

Dogs Bark but Cows go Moo.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

boop


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

Me: Time to sleep!
Brain: No, I don't wanna


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

i never said i wanted that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Im gonna turn into a bunch of karelian pasties rip they are so good tho


----------



## Shawna (Aug 9, 2016)

It always feels like I'm the last to post, except for in this type of thread...


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2016)

when you know you aren't gonna get any notifications but you keep looking every 5 seconds ;;
at least i have this cookie


----------



## Cudon (Aug 9, 2016)

No Man's Sky is bombing, what a suuurpriiiisee. It's almost as if endless generated content is not developed enough to truly make something endless and consistently unique.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 9, 2016)

UNCLE JOEL WHAT HAVE YOU DONE


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

garchomp is such a handsome pokemon


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2016)

i starting to think this shirt is either too big for me or is a girl's shirt o_o


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2016)

one last day......


----------



## Zane (Aug 10, 2016)

the romantic tension between you and the tech support guy who's becoming impatient


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 10, 2016)

It's better not to say sorry. They're gone.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

grah i give up on this stupid mirror thing like bruh 

also i love how few american/foreign cereals we have here ugh.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 10, 2016)

time 2 do my chopped entry before my dad gets home and sees green food colour everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

Time to go buy crayons and some good paint, I totally wanna enter this! Need le tickets


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2016)

im not ready to see you guys yet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

Screw this mirrors picture i'm just gonna submit tree and wait for the correct answer i mean what character does even look like that ehh


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 10, 2016)

now that there's self-driving cars, what about self-driving planes?
what a great idea, right?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 10, 2016)

I thought I was charging my 3DS thiswhole time but I wasn't, rip.
Now I'm even more bored until I fall asleep.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 10, 2016)

It feels so weird to have a stylus when I haven't had one in 3 years lol...


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> It feels so weird to have a stylus when I haven't had one in 3 years lol...


tf did you use, a pencil?


----------



## Cudon (Aug 10, 2016)

Utarara said:


> tf did you use, a pencil?


My nails. Still use them even though I got a stylus now since I'm so used to it.


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2016)

would i sound weird if i said that o.o probs...


----------



## vel (Aug 10, 2016)

it'd be so much easier dancing if i actually knew how to, like is there some type of tutorial people follow to dance cool


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

pls join our cah game we only have 2 people..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

So pretty. .. yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

little caesars deep dish pizza is gross, i shouldve just got the normal pizza


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 10, 2016)

Awake said:


> it'd be so much easier dancing if i actually knew how to, like is there some type of tutorial people follow to dance cool



I know right?! Seriously, recently at my school dance I was just watching, thinking, _who taught these people how to dance like this?_ _I cant do that._


----------



## Pinkbell (Aug 10, 2016)

I do believe I have a fever, and I do believe I am sick qq


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 10, 2016)

dios mio


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

I'LL TURN 19 IN AN HOUR. Ich bin not ready at all. I don't want to get older stop it


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I'LL TURN 19 IN AN HOUR. Ich bin not ready at all. I don't want to get older stop it



happy birthday //


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

when u want to go for a walk but it's starting to get light out nd people are waking up


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

someone twin avatars with me (◍•ᴗ•◍)ゝ


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2016)

i need to stop going through this phase LOL why does it happen every year


----------



## tearypastel (Aug 11, 2016)

i'm so glad i'm sitting inside to eat at school, it just starting bucketing down rip those who got wet


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

i wanna rip my spinal cord out


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2016)

3 words
kalos league finals


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

i hate the amount of posts i have


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2016)

WTF Is this 14 year old really going to a sex party 0_0


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> WTF Is this 14 year old really going to a sex party 0_0



wth do you read lol

also yay finally somewhat easy scavenger hunt i s2g those balls


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 11, 2016)

when you're excited to sleep and wake up because it means eating delicious food


----------



## vel (Aug 11, 2016)

i keep trying to deny it but i'm obsessed with luke hemmings again lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 11, 2016)

Seeing all of these hate comments and arguments is both entertaining and saddening all at the same time.


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

i can't believe steven is hecking dead


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

^ty for spoilers

also i feel old for listening to these 70's songs lol


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

riummi said:


> ^ty for spoilers
> 
> also i feel old for listening to these 70's songs lol


----------



## Limon (Aug 12, 2016)

Doing backgrounds for drawings are hard.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 12, 2016)

i think my bucket of paint challenge is coming out better than expected


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

finally brushed my teeth after after a long time and now my chompers feel so clean


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2016)

thanks period for finally swimming around finally i can start on bc pills (ye i know u can start early but better do so it synchronizes with your period and u can keep track easily)

gonna wait an hour or so though so i get a proper time for it


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 12, 2016)

What the hell should I eat


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

saving up for the new dragon quest thats comin out (for 3ds)


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

i really want to bleach my hair white/gray again. last time i got it really close to white (very light blonde) but it was completely dead. i also just died it black last week so i'd have to wait for that to fade first but i want white hair badly seeing so many other guys with white hair too, yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

i need to toilet but i can't be bothered to get up


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

just realized that I've never tried baked alaska 
now I really want to


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

idk why but i always chuckle when i look at mafia games and in the rules/notes it says "mafia games can get heated and emotional." does that mean my feelings will be hurted


----------



## Miii (Aug 12, 2016)

I've spent a lot of tbt today...


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

I always imagine people online as their profile picture
Like, Nanobyte in my eyes is a very disturbed Lapis Lazuli


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2016)

Where'd my thinking cap go...?


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

^^ now i see you as a pumpkin and the other as sonic

trying not too laugh with this clay mask on


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 12, 2016)

im just going to draw chibis this and next week
ez pz no stress


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

im #1 dog


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

when older ppl say that ppl ur age are immature 
yet all the 20 somethings i know act like kids //my sis


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

i want more ramen


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 13, 2016)

I didn't think I'd stay up during that whole movie... it was so good tho I love Interstellar  <3


----------



## Zane (Aug 13, 2016)

job orientation in the morning *screams*


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

i have to go the gym tomorrow :'^)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 13, 2016)

why. am. I. so. damn. sad.


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2016)

so now what


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 13, 2016)

My Korean is so bad lmao
i just said cooking pot instead of bucket
laughs at self


----------



## Zane (Aug 13, 2016)

ghost post


----------



## Zane (Aug 13, 2016)

goodbye, my tickets, goodbye!! no one buy a star wand until I have 20 again ok


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2016)

a car just drove by honking like it was trying to be a fire truck ... Please Chill it's midnight )x


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2016)

i cant stop laughing while reading this
hope the teacher doesnt read my notes...


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

For those of you who play Pokemon:

Alolan Meowth looks so gosh darn fabulous
It's sexier than I am
And that's setting records


Spoiler: alola meowth


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

my eyes are tired but i am not


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

life


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 14, 2016)

i had a lucid dream a few hours ago wtf


----------



## tae (Aug 14, 2016)

who the **** lets their kids pterodactyl scream at 11 at night. why are my neighbors so ****ing rude.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 14, 2016)

hmmm I dig girl's day's music but not the members.
Welp I can enjoy without having to completely watch the mvs or knowing their names :-D


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

my computer scared the heck out of me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 14, 2016)

i'm tired and idk what to do with my life rn


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2016)

^ same

what was i hoping for anyways lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 14, 2016)

tfw u buy the gif thing for icons but every icon u have is over the limit and u regret ur decision very much

~~~

why is the limit for gifs so low uuuuughhhh i don't want this anymore lol


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> tfw u buy the gif thing for icons but every icon u have is over the limit and u regret ur decision very much
> 
> ~~~
> 
> why is the limit for gifs so low uuuuughhhh i don't want this anymore lol



cant you use gif resize sites?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 14, 2016)

Tonic said:


> cant you use gif resize sites?



oh no that's not what i meant, i know how to resize them it's just that the KB is too large i guess which is kinda odd!

~~~

i should sleep ugh


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> oh no that's not what i meant, i know how to resize them it's just that the KB is too large i guess which is kinda odd!
> 
> ~~~
> 
> i should sleep ugh



ah alright


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 14, 2016)

how on earth did i even have 10 seashells anyway i have no idea how to obtain them


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

i get to have malt and maybe a fried fish tomorrow <3


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 14, 2016)

omg... that literally made me so self-conscious i don't want this girl to read my story anymore omgggg please leave cleARLY YOU DON'T LIKE ITTTT please stop reading now i don't like hardcore reviewers ): i'm really sad, i thought i was doing good... guess not though


----------



## Daydream (Aug 14, 2016)

I want a corgi so bad


----------



## boujee (Aug 14, 2016)

Like I can't even walk around without having someone randomly sparring me


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

i keep imagining the little pumpkin man in my signature singing diamonds are a girl's best friend (click for video) from gentlemen prefer blondes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

i wonder how much the glow wands will go for when this fair is over (the giftable ones i mean)


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2016)

thats the nicest thing anyone has said to me ;u;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

11 is so good and she's trying her hardest


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 14, 2016)

kinda want to change my avi again but dunno what to


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

food from the kitchen smells soooo good. but im too lazy to move :'(


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 14, 2016)

yay i got my hair cut shorter


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 15, 2016)

every year, rather than christmas, I put on weight because of the food stalls from summer festivals 
screams


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

maybe i should save up for a feather, but i really want a star wand, well i'll be able to make some tbt with the feather after fair is done.....what if the wands go for more than the feather...idk i'll have to think more about it, those tickets are begging me to spend them


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2016)

this is what happens when you search for 3ds and wii u games


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

the dragon ball Z intro "dragon soul" makes me want to actually watch dragon ball z


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

man yoongi's mixtape was a disappointment.


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2016)

i was gonna try to get someone to do the photo challenge with but i have no ideas for it rip


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 15, 2016)

iit's kkind of messed up h ow the picture got obver 12 000 views within the 12 hours of it being posted lo l


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

yoongi's mixtape was ok but haven't listened to all of it yet


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

the pineapple is lit.....


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 15, 2016)

poor falconhoof...


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 15, 2016)

The Amazing World of Gumball can actually get really deep at times my lord


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

man these characters are so quick to change their opinions


----------



## boujee (Aug 15, 2016)

me on my first day of school;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2016)

Why do you get mad over the dumbest things.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 16, 2016)

what a waste of time wtf


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 16, 2016)

I think my body knows it's school tomorrow, I just woke up at 6:00 this morning (around the time I usually get up for school)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2016)

pixie cuts are nice


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 16, 2016)

"I can stuff my ear into my ear hole"

ok


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you... you mean so much to me I can probably not express it good enough ever, but just so you know...


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Sheila is the best turt ever...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Sheila is the best turt ever...



Aw, thank you *hugs* ^_^

Also... dang why do I always get these strong feelings whenever I love someone.. I mean it's good in a way I guess but when those that makes you miss someone really hard and you know you can't see them in some time aaaah.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2016)

I need a hobby that doesn't involve staying home all day.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

omg I promise to sleep don't be sick


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Are coconuts tasty?


----------



## Kydashing (Aug 16, 2016)

I wanna likem...but i shouldnt. Hes my friend! But...i feel like its more? Nah...GET OUT OF MY DREAMS AND HEAD. Cry...


----------



## Limon (Aug 16, 2016)

My sleeping schedule is a mess.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

I have been compared to Keemstar, even though I'm not a racist peace of garbage, but then again it was more or less a joke so....Meh...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

i wonder where claude-senpai is now ;-;


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

Sausage Party was better than I expected


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

Wiggle


----------



## riummi (Aug 16, 2016)

i need it to be halloween right now


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish I had photoshop


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Jesus freaking Toadettte do I really have to fiddle with Nintendo for this stupid cartridge, I'm just gonna smash **** for real.


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Jynx is my soulmate, nah Jigglypuff is...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

there's like some piece of plastic loose in my laptop and i can sometimes hear it crashing around in the fans,


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

Empty.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

i want to open the bottom of my laptop so i can try to take out that dang piece of plastic but im afraid i'll ruin everything


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> Empty.



Nice thoughts m8. ;}

Pokemon Go is just....no...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 17, 2016)

i ship i t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Feeling a bit less sad now but yeah next week come now please -w-


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Food, food, food... Mmmmmm.....food...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

i should probably eat aha.

also this mirror image is driving me nuts


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

i dont want to be left out :c


----------



## Limon (Aug 17, 2016)

I wish I had the motivation to draw an epic battle scene.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm craving Dunkaroos... I have not eaten these since 2002


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

I want to eat a whole cheesecake


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

I love watching road rage videos... It makes me feel like a better driver


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 17, 2016)

Ramune flavored candy tastes better than the drink itself, imo


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

exo pls, i'm weak.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

i wanna hug him, hes so fluffy uwu


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Why is the curry so hot. >.<

I need to take my medication now, feeling a bit dizzy and I just feel like crap.


----------



## pottingston (Aug 17, 2016)

messing with people on imvu is so fun omg


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

drank an entire jug of orange juice -- who's probably gonna die?


Me!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

I want someone to play Animal Jam with meee


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

i love how cup noodles makes my day better uwu 
probs cuz its my first meal of the day lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 17, 2016)

popcorn! ^^


----------



## maekii (Aug 17, 2016)

"I'm sorry. That's mean, I'm trying to be less mean."

Why does that sound like something he would say?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 17, 2016)

Watching new MV
thanks for the food


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope shes okay.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 17, 2016)

i rly hope this plan for my signature + avatar contest submission works lmao i've never tried it before


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2016)

21,000th post i'm dead


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

i hope you are okay, i just wanna take you here and hug you forever 

also would nice if nintendo could help me with this rip 60-70 bucks down the drain


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2016)

5 am......


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Tfw you spend 5 minutes looking for a cicada in acnl, confused, just to realize it's a cicada in real life.. Lol


----------



## Rymi1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pie starts with a P and Pizza also starts with a P. When Jac eats pie and pizza, his name changes to Pac. When a man says his name is Pac, he magically turns into Pacman. So pie and pizza are the same thing! lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

a story about a story


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 18, 2016)

I wish I was more motivated to do things like I was earlier this summer.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Ketchup chips are the best. It's sad to think it doesn't exist in the rest of the world tbh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

ketchup chips are awesome c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

dont know how i fixed it but i did!, illuminocti lives on!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

nuuu cheese is boss


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2016)

time to eat healthy with my parents c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I want sandwich!


----------



## riummi (Aug 18, 2016)

i dont wanna do this 
whyyyy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

streets on roads on lanes on hills on bridges on tacos


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

These medicines sucks...


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

NathanBros said:


> These medicines sucks...



Okay your signature is really funny


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2016)

I plug my tablet and and it starts charging yet it dies anyways like wtf????


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

OMG! Flurry just randomly gave me her picture! <3


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2016)

trying to get my sleeping schedule back on track is pretty hard with promo period......


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

Nox said:


> I plug my tablet and and it starts charging yet it dies anyways like wtf????



same my tablet does that a loooooot


----------



## riummi (Aug 19, 2016)

i find this book to be slightly offensive


----------



## boujee (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm ready for school so I can buy lunch again
taco bell, mcdonalds, Wendy's, etc that's my main reason why I look forward to returning

my only downfall is who's in my class since we're no longer doing advance placement


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2016)

stupid iPod wasn't syncing all the songs off this album and in my various efforts to fix it i accidentally deleted half my library zzzzz i'm gonna be here awhile


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

not ready for this period...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm stupid just kms now please or at least have mercy on me aaah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

burritos


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

ohh yes finally done with my art piece, hope it's gonna look good on the photo too haha.. not sure about my camera but i can't really scan this so uhhh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

random thoughts


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> random thoughts



hurr durr amigo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

tuna sandwich will be soona


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

choo choo choo- i mean chew-na


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

I wish ice cream delivery was a thing -3-


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

Do you think anyone ever goes to culver's and just orders coleslaw? Or a dinner roll?


----------



## radioloves (Aug 19, 2016)

Can't wait to poop a big one


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah, let the underage 15 year-old take the wheel. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

SHOUT OUT TO US ""PSYCHOTIC"" ""INSANE"" ""CRAZY"" MENTALLY ILL PEOPLE YOU ALL HECKIN ROCK AND I LOVE YOU


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

lol i 1v1ed my brother on pokemon and he won by pure luck (thats what i get for trying to use a flashy and low accuracy move to finish him off)

now he doesnt want to rematch me ;-;


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2016)

"When we kissed the bees would all swarm around her mouth" still the most unintentionally disgusting line ever


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

this monster remix is bomb


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 19, 2016)

waiting for my tickets to come in so i can finally buy that feather........... [sweats]


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

itching to see who wins!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

Zane said:


> "When we kissed the bees would all swarm around her mouth" still the most unintentionally disgusting line ever



where is that from lmao

also esta grande derp lol apaprently my bf's 3ds charger is here .. poor thing ;;


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2016)

Zane said:


> "When we kissed the bees would all swarm around her mouth" still the most unintentionally disgusting line ever



what
........................


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

uhhhh  not even 1 pm here WHY **** THIS


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 20, 2016)

I fell asleep during a phone call
They thought I died


----------



## Coach (Aug 20, 2016)

My holiday has great, but the no wifi meant I don't really have any tickets for the collectibles I want. I'd better earn some quick to get as much as possible!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

I need tacos


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

nachos


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

you and your mexican food lol.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

It's yummy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

yes it is lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

ya can confirm im 100% mexican


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

burrrrrrrritoes!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

speaking of Mexican food, arroz con pollo actually sounds really good right now. Too bad the restaurant that served it is isn't here anymore </3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Burritos, burritos, I really love to eat those!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 20, 2016)

woo a pink feather! too bad my latest peach and chocolate cake are out of order


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't have any tickets yet.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

no quesadillas are the bomb tho especially the ones my grandma makes omgggg craving one now rip


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

I crave all dat mexican food


----------



## pottingston (Aug 20, 2016)

im not calling names but SOMEBODY offended me at a GAME OF MAFIA last TUESDAY at 7:27 PM and one things for sure, THEY'RE GONNA PAY
jk


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

i need my own personal coffee mug


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have so many mugs for myself. C:


----------



## Renmei (Aug 20, 2016)

For some odd reason, I have a shelf full of mugs xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Same, i got like 12 blue mugs. lol


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

1 more ticket for a white feather, mods plz....


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Lol and you don't get it. The crying will be real.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

there's a smol stray kitty cat across our street AWW I WANT IT ((


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

We had a stray kitty, we fed it. It was so cute. c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

we got em, boys!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 20, 2016)

i didn't really like "that's my jam" when i first heard it but now That's My Jam aha


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

This interview is making my feel uncomfortable -3-


----------



## vel (Aug 21, 2016)

my ex crush started talking to me online bc i posted something with overwatch in it, and i'm not sure what to feel, like i'm glad you started a convo abut i'm v confused why he started talking to me again now, i've posted it a bunch of other countless times, i wonder why he started talking to me again


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

lmao i just indirectly shaded a friend


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

oh gosh i dont want to sleep i need to know who wins!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been playing Final Fantasy X for over 10 hours, and I think I need to go to bed.. Probably going to continue playing this though..

It's almost 2 AM help me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Alright amiga, if you are gonna be like that whenever we talk, I am damn tired of you being like that. Especially when you somewhat come off rude and obviously don't care about my side anyways.


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 21, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i didn't really like "that's my jam" when i first heard it but now That's My Jam aha



Omg kpop is life


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Turkey sandwichs


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

It's so windy I like it


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

i'm getting kitties c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

aha excited for the contests now, i _hope_ i make it at least to voting would be noiceeeee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

gl, hope you get crescent moon wand c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

i woke up early for nothing!, im going back to sleep!


----------



## boujee (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't understand kin types lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I don't understand kin types lmao



tbh me neither like how the heck are you like.. dragonkin, helicopterkin etc. ; Or is it just another trend?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

Going to cycle while I work


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Also pretty pissed rn at my Kirby game, I did wipe it and made a clean start now it gives me BlackSOD at the beginning wtf.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2016)

feeling nostalgic listening to acnl music! haven't touched my 3ds in a few monthes...
kk bossa


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

Just ate a ton of fondue chocolate and drank a liter of coconut water with pineapple splash. Wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2016)

shouldn't have eaten a haagen daz ice cream bar (


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 21, 2016)

ur so fabulous stOP *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*v*


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

Boring


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

oh lord, my sides


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2016)

i need more sade in my life


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

12 O CLOCK AND I HAVE HOURS OF HOMEWORK!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and im playing a video game


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 22, 2016)

Choosing between a Cintiq 27HD and a Cintiq Companion :/
While the other is larger the Companion is portable ackkk;;;

I'll have plenty of time to think it over, dont have saved up enough yet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

can you please reply.

also i know what i need to do but i hope she wont get too hurt.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bored for dayz, mom won't let me play with kitties yet they do a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

dont worry dont worry dont worry dont worry kyoko


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 22, 2016)

I was responsible for busses getting late since I collapsed at the bus street near music school @_@
My violin teacher didn't notice I am being anemic and just told me I'm playing worse than usual
I don't wanna cause a ruckus, also I pay for violin lessons how could I possibly ask to go home pft


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

What are we gonna do with 97 mugs?! -.-


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 22, 2016)

Who gets to name all the Pokemon? I want to have that job, I'd love to get paid for making puns, portmanteaus, and vague references to past cultures all day. Jynx's old design is actually based off of a mythical Japanese monster that happened to have black skin, but its design had to be changed because no one else knew that. Why does Garbodor have Mickey Mouse ears? Is Pokemon lowkey implying that Disney is trash? I can't wait to go back to school and play Pokemon Go because my apartment is next to like five churches that are probably stops.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

I would play go but i don't have a phone yet. :C


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42-WbJyqCaw

this song.. the title is like "may i slap your butt Miss Thomsen"

also lille palle is just cringe dot com.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

A song called slap you butt? That's weird, at least to me. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> A song called slap you butt? That's weird, at least to me. lol



yeah not as in slap really hard so it hurts or anything, just an light easy one.. can't find a good english word for it lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah not as in slap really hard so it hurts or anything, just an light easy one.. can't find a good english word for it lol



Doesn't make it any less weirder though. lol


----------



## focus (Aug 22, 2016)

people that do weird artsy makeup swatches instead of just applying them like a regular person need to chill


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have 334 badges on badge arcade. lol


----------



## focus (Aug 22, 2016)

seriously, i dont want to see how the eyeshadow looks on your collarbone, stop this madness


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

why eyeshadow on the collarbone?


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Smfaaataaala for short.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

bored again


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish you knew, that I hate you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

:c


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Aquastrudels avatar is amazing. <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

ikr


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> ikr





Whiteflamingo said:


> Aquastrudels avatar is amazing. <3



<333


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

bored again lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

i wish tumblr was allowed on our school chromebooks, I wanna read Vento Aureo myehh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

pulled pork 4 dayz


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

This little bug keeps landing on my phone and my hand, it's kind of adorable:>

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww it left :c


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

What bug was it?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

can you stop posting random **** to me like really.. "friend"


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Coconuts taste nice.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Coconuts taste nice.



Don't know how to take that.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

I need a remake of Mario Sunshine NOW


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> What bug was it?





I dunno the name but it was this


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Don't know how to take that.



Don't take it and eat some chicken. c;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm gonna change it to pulled pork c:


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> View attachment 181517
> I dunno the name but it was this



And you didn't care about having this thing on your hand? Whaaaat


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> View attachment 181517
> I dunno the name but it was this



what's that on its butt ..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> View attachment 181517
> I dunno the name but it was this



Looks like a wasp/hornet to me


----------



## Limon (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm Rick Harrison, and this is my Pawn Shop.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

Daydream said:


> And you didn't care about having this thing on your hand? Whaaaat



ikr i'd freak out so bad aaaah frickle.

also man these skittles were nice but tbh..


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> what's that on its butt ..



Most likely its offspring, as it looks like a bulb/tail is emerging from its anus.


----------



## focus (Aug 22, 2016)

stranger things is such a good show


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> View attachment 181517
> I dunno the name but it was this



that is actually a brown and yellow robber fly!



Spoiler: robber fly


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't wait for winter <3 I miss the sound and feeling of walking on the snow so much, it's ridiculous lol.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

my eyes are tired but i am not :T


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

downloaded 2 songs, hopefully my phone wont reject it like it did last time


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

trying to draw has made me realize just how utterly untalented i am


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

just one ticket away...


----------



## duckvely (Aug 23, 2016)

i did the most work at least let me have first pick at which slides i'm presenting :'(


----------



## piichinu (Aug 23, 2016)

Just sent so many messages to so many artists
This will be so expensive


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2016)

oh my god im dying over the irony of this


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)

been dying to go to muji for some notebooks. I guess Wednesday.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

what is my life


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

when i wake up way too early and u dont need to go until 2 pm firetrucks


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

He Is Back ...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> He Is Back ...



IT'S THE MAN BEHIND THE MASK

okay sorry just had to write that out cause alice cooper ftw

also ugh only past 10 am my bus go in 4 hours ugh kms


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 23, 2016)

I will print a tshirt with a pic of my bro + photoshopped abs I did
im a good sister 

Also taking a blood sample tomorrow I HATE IT


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> I will print a tshirt with a pic of my bro + photoshopped abs I did
> im a good sister
> 
> Also taking a blood sample tomorrow I HATE IT



lol x)

also ye i hate those too.. but idk might be better now cause i think i got a bit higher blood pressure from my bc pills so if i do now it might be less annoying... good luck to you though, those are the worst *hug*


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

how do people call their friends for like 5 hours? like what do you talk about?? do you just listen to each other breathe? wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

focus said:


> how do people call their friends for like 5 hours? like what do you talk about?? do you just listen to each other breathe? wtf



ikr.. not a fan talking on the phone or just online, i prefer writing or just seeing each other irl

rip telephone bills unless they have unlimited lol


----------



## Heyden (Aug 23, 2016)

history is the most useless subject


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

just swatch the lipstick normally for god's sake i came here to see how it looks on different skin tones not how sensually you can apply it to your random body parts


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 23, 2016)

Only 2 more weeks until schoolD:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

man that pudding was good


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ugggh feeling really pissed now, have been looking forward to this but noooope ofc you had to get some **** just in time *cries*


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

So hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

i'd post a big chunk of poop here right now to describe my feels but meh text is enough.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Loved that sandwich c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

i should eat too but tbh not hungry i just wanna kms for two days ugh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

What's gotcha down?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

Donkey Kong Country 2 is so hard yet so fun


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Dealing with part Nintendo part this electronics store who refuse to reply properly nor replace the game/refund my like, 70 dollars for this game that won't work. They claim they usually don't deal with broken cartridge when it comes to software and 'ridge issues combined so.. eh. I might just call tomorrow unless their support can help me proper. Nintendo can't reply apparently so eh.

Also was supposed to see my bf today and he got sick just this morning I think and his phone is a bit wonky so I didn't get his call about it until as I was about to leave and I could tell he felt really bad about it, I tried cheering him up and we could try for the weekend but now I feel kinda crap too cause I might have overreacted... We can't hang out too often due to his parents being kinda on him all the time and we both start school/uni soon so 

And dealing with a friend of mine who's been really rude and toxic lately ugh.


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

never too much buttered toast


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

also ugh mom please dont be even more rude


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

there goes all my hopes and dreams ;-;


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

Why does nail polish have to dry so slow?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

If only I could open this bottle...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> If only I could open this bottle...



good luck

(also yeah i posted earlier all my **** if you wanna read :/)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> good luck
> 
> (also yeah i posted earlier all my **** if you wanna read :/)



Yeah, I read it. I go through lots of **** as well. It can be stressful.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yeah, I read it. I go through lots of **** as well. It can be stressful.



Yeah I will probably deal with it in due time but ugh just feeling like a sad emoji poop right now lol :/


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, that's life I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Well, that's life I suppose.



Yeah I wish this store and/or Nintendo wouldn't have a banana stuck up their ass and just help like is it that hard to give a proper reply, give me money back or just tell me what to do?? I mean I can't be the only one coming in with that issue ugh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I wish this store and/or Nintendo wouldn't have a banana stuck up their ass and just help like is it that hard to give a proper reply, give me money back or just tell me what to do?? I mean I can't be the only one coming in with that issue ugh



Well my mom bought this treadmill for $200 and it was non-functional, so my mom took it in and she wouldn't get her money back.

Worst $200 dollars ever spent. >:^(


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Well my mom bought this treadmill for $200 and it was non-functional, so my mom took it in and she wouldn't get her money back.
> 
> Worst $200 dollars ever spent. >:^(



Holy ****, that's a lot of money. But yeah the return policies here are kinda shady so sometimes you have to deal a lot with companies.. I think it was only like, 70 bucks since it was an LE and you got the amiibo with it as well but still I could use that money now.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Holy ****, that's a lot of money. But yeah the return policies here are kinda shady so sometimes you have to deal a lot with companies.. I think it was only like, 70 bucks since it was an LE and you got the amiibo with it as well but still I could use that money now.



Like dang, I coulda bought a new 3ds with that (the hinge on mine is like half broken but still works.)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Like dang, I coulda bought a new 3ds with that (the hinge on mine is like half broken but still works.)



Yeah I don't think I could get a 3ds with 70 bucks unless I buy it off someone for a fair deal but yeah I could sure use some cash still, getting mighty tired of it now.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I don't think I could get a 3ds with 70 bucks unless I buy it off someone for a fair deal but yeah I could sure use some cash still, getting mighty tired of it now.



Sadly, I don't think there's anything to do about it but live with it. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Sadly, I don't think there's anything to do about it but live with it. :c



Yeah if they can't help me just give a proper reply at least. Why do you even have support or people working if you can't handle a simple issue. Obviously you sold a defect cartridge, give me some sort of refund.

But yea stuff can be kinda shady here especially with game so


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah if they can't help me just give a proper reply at least. Why do you even have support or people working if you can't handle a simple issue. Obviously you sold a defect cartridge, give me some sort of refund.
> 
> But yea stuff can be kinda shady here especially with game so



x Throws cartridge in their face x That's what I wanna do. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> x Throws cartridge in their face x That's what I wanna do. lol



yeah or just cover it in dog poop i guess haha i hope i can just finish dealing with this i mean it's some money...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah or just cover it in dog poop i guess haha i hope i can just finish dealing with this i mean it's some money...



It's like you put 70 dollars in the atm and it'll never come out.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> It's like you put 70 dollars in the atm and it'll never come out.



aha pretty much and they don't know how to get it out either more or less. really im just thinking of burying the **** somewhere lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 23, 2016)

why do they keep nerfing taliyah she does no ****ing damage at ALL early game and is incredibly squishy. **** riot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> aha pretty much and they don't know how to get it out either more or less. really im just thinking of burying the **** somewhere lol



Burn it behind their store. x it explodes the whole shop x lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Burn it behind their store. x it explodes the whole shop x lol



really tempted just so i get rid of it aha :7

o well if their support dont reply by tomorrow i'll just call em and try making a deal, not gonna send my 3ds to nintendo lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> really tempted just so i get rid of it aha :7
> 
> o well if their support dont reply by tomorrow i'll just call em and try making a deal, not gonna send my 3ds to nintendo lol



Why send your 3ds?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Why send your 3ds?



I don't know, I told them it was the cartridge that was defect, cause it's not a New 3ds specific title (I think that only applied to Xenoblades anyways afaik) and other games work fine but they said I should come in with both... Uh no thanks I'm not gonna backup and **** because you can't return things -.-


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I don't know, I told them it was the cartridge that was defect, cause it's not a New 3ds specific title (I think that only applied to Xenoblades anyways afaik) and other games work fine but they said I should come in with both... Uh no thanks I'm not gonna backup and **** because you can't return things -.-



I wouldn't send the 3ds, they might reformat it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I wouldn't send the 3ds, they might reformat it.



Yeah, I won't do that lol. I mean I brought it to the store when that game specific dude was there cause he wanted to have a look and I let him he just basically gave me nintendo zone app haha.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I won't do that lol. I mean I brought it to the store when that game specific dude was there cause he wanted to have a look and I let him he just basically gave me nintendo zone app haha.



I can't even use nintendo zones, none in nova scotia. rip


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I can't even use nintendo zones, none in nova scotia. rip



We can only use them for getting SP hits or certain DL things, not actually using it as Internet lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> We can only use them for getting SP hits or certain DL things, not actually using it as Internet lol



I have like 6,745 tags. Halifax is a hotspot, got 400 hits in one trip once. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I have like 6,745 tags. Halifax is a hotspot, got 400 hits in one trip once. c:



Nice I think the most I got was like.. 8 or something in a day from there and randoms but then it was midst summer holidays and loads people at one of those places so


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Nice I think the most I got was like.. 8 or something in a day from there and randoms but then it was midst summer holidays and loads people at one of those places so



Downtown Halifax will net you around 50 within minutes. I go there for my nan's mostly, but sometimes just for the hits lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Downtown Halifax will net you around 50 within minutes. I go there for my nan's mostly, but sometimes just for the hits lol



Yeah idek, 3ds is not that big in Sweden unless you're like a kid or huge nerd or casually owning one so it's all about luck and if people actually walk past the spots and they are still registered for you. Fun fact, I sometimes bump into my old New 3ds XL Mii I had before sometimes, which is fun because I do need it because it has a white shirt as well for Find mii 2/sp quest 2 but it's almost identical to my new regular 3ds one lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah idek, 3ds is not that big in Sweden unless you're like a kid or huge nerd or casually owning one so it's all about luck and if people actually walk past the spots and they are still registered for you. Fun fact, I sometimes bump into my old New 3ds XL Mii I had before sometimes, which is fun because I do need it because it has a white shirt as well for Find mii 2/sp quest 2 but it's almost identical to my new regular 3ds one lol



Does someone else have your old 3ds?


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)

i need this glow kit in my life!!!


Spoiler


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i need this glow kit in my life!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lucky clover looks neat lol


----------



## pottingston (Aug 23, 2016)

why do hate fandoms exist
do you literally have nothing better to do than ramble about how "X is cancer eks dee"


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 23, 2016)

Bored bored bored.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2016)

i live for memes and trolling


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Today my history class was playing a game online and I was paired up with a nice girl and I chose our name to be Harambe

We were at 1st place, and everyone was shouting who's Harambe

And now Harambe is written on our board


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Those cutlets were yummy c:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 23, 2016)

hey miss cartaaa

~~~

i'm so tired and i have to do philosophy homework and take care of math and anatomy )))


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 23, 2016)

purple feather is sold out... rip
Ah well, I guess I"ll be able to afford both a feather and a heart wand so I guess it isn't all bad


----------



## jiny (Aug 23, 2016)

focus said:


> stranger things is such a good show



yes


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2016)

there's like so many people here that i wanna be friends with but y'know i'm a loser and i hardly talk to the people so yeah


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

oml the home depot near me has clover seeds! <33


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2016)

what the heck somebody is actually talking to me...must remain calm, must not act like total idiot


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2016)

ahhh i love her songs so much


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2016)

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Hope everyone's doing well.



Getting better :/

But ugh these support and store people please jump into the nearest lake/pit/off a cliff or place of choice  ahhhh.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 24, 2016)

tf did they slap my face when I was unconscious on the floor
I AM EMBARRASSED
thank god my phone didnt break from the collapse


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

^tf indeed

also got a proper reply from the support lady now.. ughhhh i'm NOT sending in my 3ds to nintendo though holy jesus what did you think


----------



## Heyden (Aug 24, 2016)

i just realised theres 2 parts to this assignment instead of 1
lol
l o l
L O L
fml


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

dear printer please go **** off :]


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^tf indeed
> 
> also got a proper reply from the support lady now.. ughhhh i'm NOT sending in my 3ds to nintendo though holy jesus what did you think



So you finally solved the cartridge issue?


----------



## focus (Aug 24, 2016)

ariana grande ft. nicki minaj side to side music video coming out this sunday im having breathing problems


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> So you finally solved the cartridge issue?



Well, yes and no. I went back to the store earlier this afternoon with printed photos of the game crashing, my e-mail conversation with the support and everything and told the store manager and one of the guys knowing his **** and he tried helping me, so did the manager but they could only help me sending the console, charger and game to the Swedish Nintendo(Bergsala) so they could reset and remove the possibility of my console being defect as well (which it is not, I've played both cartridges and digital games and everything works fine).

So tbh I just wanna burn the game now or let my bf's dog poo on it.

Apparently Nintendo here makes deals with all the stores so they must follow their(Nintendo's) policy rather than following the general return/refund one when it comes to electronics, and how they can help customers. I know I can probably back up my things and move it over to computer but tbh I don't wanna reset everything again and start stuff up when it's obviously the game farting on me.. Sadly I can't try with any more cartridge cause I only have that physical but tbh I've tried other games and they work fine??

And Nintendo here watches things very carefully so even if they(store) wanted to give me money back and fiddle the records they can't do it because they'd get like fired or checked up on later on.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 24, 2016)

Today is going to be a good day I can feel it in my big toe


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well, yes and no. I went back to the store earlier this afternoon with printed photos of the game crashing, my e-mail conversation with the support and everything and told the store manager and one of the guys knowing his **** and he tried helping me, so did the manager but they could only help me sending the console, charger and game to the Swedish Nintendo(Bergsala) so they could reset and remove the possibility of my console being defect as well (which it is not, I've played both cartridges and digital games and everything works fine).
> 
> So tbh I just wanna burn the game now or let my bf's dog poo on it.
> 
> ...



It's all about the money in this world, money made the world what it is.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah and bureaucracy. I told my bf all this and he suggested there is another way to maybe work around it but yeah it's gonna require a lot of work so we don't know if we can do that either since I didn't sent it in to Nintendo now.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah and bureaucracy. I told my bf all this and he suggested there is another way to maybe work around it but yeah it's gonna require a lot of work so we don't know if we can do that either since I didn't sent it in to Nintendo now.



Can't get your money back? If not just throw the cartridge away.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Can't get your money back? If not just throw the cartridge away.



Nope, not until Nintendo has reset my console and are sure that my system or charger is not the issue. 

And yeah I will probably perform a burn of it at some point...


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

there was a full-on fist fight at school today lool one of the few reasons i like this school


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 24, 2016)

wow can't believe I made it to voting for two of the contests! seeing the other entries makes me feel like I have no chance though lmao everyone's entries are great!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 24, 2016)

kubo was a pretty good movie


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

I like this person and they like me too but, what do I do?????? 
I'm sorry if this isn't supposed to be here I just need advice lmao


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I like this person and they like me too but, what do I do??????
> I'm sorry if this isn't supposed to be here I just need advice lmao



be assertive!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

Tonic said:


> be assertive!



I'm literally a huge baby, we told eachother thROUGH A TBT THREAT INDIRECTLY THAT WE LIKED EACHOTHER


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm literally a huge baby, we told eachother thROUGH A TBT THREAT INDIRECTLY THAT WE LIKED EACHOTHER



o wow how public!, um hmmmm, well since this is an online thing i wouldnt really worry too much about it, it would be best to just forget about it, unless u guys know eachother irl


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

Tonic said:


> o wow how public!, um hmmmm, well since this is an online thing i wouldnt really worry too much about it, it would be best to just forget about it, unless u guys know eachother irl



Imo ldr relationships and non ldr relationships are the exact same


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Imo ldr relationships and non ldr relationships are the exact same



maybe so but most online relationships dont work out, she could be a catfish for all you know


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

I am like 110000000% sure that _he's_ not a catfish
idk I personally believe love can be found anywhere, everything happens for a reason


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I am like 110000000% sure that _he's_ not a catfish
> idk I personally believe love can be found anywhere, everything happens for a reason



ah woops didnt know it was a "he", well if you want, then go for it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

Dw!!! I just don't know what to go for y'know


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 24, 2016)

i'm in the same boat as you so !!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Dw!!! I just don't know what to go for y'know



well my opinion is to just be friends with him, but ofc im not forcing you, 

you do you


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> i'm in the same boat as you so !!!!!!!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 24, 2016)

Haha wow they sounded _pissed_. I hope they forget about it.


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2016)

Tonic said:


> maybe so but most online relationships dont work out, she could be a catfish for all you know


Well, I have 2 older brothers that met their gf through online appearently and decided to meet irl ( one is long-term rn) I mean, I guess they got to know each other first through messages and eventually video chats. I certainly never did online relationships before but through my experience yea, it can work out if they connect to each other enough


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Let's hope this was for the best


----------



## duckvely (Aug 24, 2016)

idk what to think LOL why is my best friend video chatting with her other friends and not messaging me at all? i believed her when she said she was busy but ... thank goodness online status exists :')


----------



## riummi (Aug 24, 2016)

i'm bothered slightly but i'll just ignore that


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

I need to sleep but I'm too lazy to turn off the lights


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

I want to sleep right now but at the same time I want to stay up//


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

the mc donalds poem from kanye west lol oml


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking at the recommended videos, I can see that my mom watches a lot of click-bait type videos and cute baby videos.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice art pieces, but was that like one traditional piece and rest digital?  Nice ones nonetheless, just looked a bit, .. selective.

anyways im really tired of dealing with nintendo i'm just gonna burn this cartridge now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Tfw pro music/concert reviewers actually give the musicians fair grades instead of ****ting on them because of ages or old hits and stuff.

Oh well, Iggy Pop last night was still gud man


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Poetry still isn't up? tbh I thought it'd be the first one up.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Poetry still isn't up? tbh I thought it'd be the first one up.



I think Tina had some real life issues and such to handle so they might take time I assume?

Also aaah mom really was it that hard t say yes or no.. you never cared about my opinion? i just got a bit annoyed because you sashay around and never tell me. i could have just told him like "yes you can come, it's fine" "or nope we have to saturday instead" aaaahhh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 25, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting Poetry top 10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I think Tina had some real life issues and such to handle so they might take time I assume?
> 
> Also aaah mom really was it that hard t say yes or no.. you never cared about my opinion? i just got a bit annoyed because you sashay around and never tell me. i could have just told him like "yes you can come, it's fine" "or nope we have to saturday instead" aaaahhh



My dad's forcing me to go to his drinking party during a school day, like **** off man. lol


----------



## Cudon (Aug 25, 2016)

I am so so awkward.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> My dad's forcing me to go to his drinking party during a school day, like **** off man. lol



uhh what lol mine would never allow that on a school day hurr hurrr see you on saturday

but yeah main story to rant above: i asked if could have my bf over since mom is going on short cruise with her amigos sat-sun and he asked if he could come on friday, and i was yeah just let me check with my mom so stuff doesn't get bad etc.

so i asked if he could come on friday; and that we could get out or eat so we don't disturb you and of course we will shut up when you are asleep and she was like.. idk trying to please me? cause she never gave me a straight yes or no until later when i got a pissed off cause i wanted a reply and eventually she was yes sure but in the future please only be here when i'm out.. i'm like bruh sorry it's a few hours. you're going on saturday and i just asked politely -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's like yeah I get we have a small apartment and you need space, but don't be such a baby about it, if you said no I could have just told him that no problems?? Like she keeps making excuses about it due to I having several autism/asperger's traits but never got officially diagnosed with them.. I mean you perfectly fine know I can't read between the lines or take non-straight answers like that. Not blaming myself on it in anyways but if you're gonna keep making refers and excuses to that treat me accordingly.


----------



## Capeet (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been to school for a week now and wow it's actually been pretty nice. I seldom have anyone to sit with in class but this period I _really_ lucked out and there's someone in every single class. It's mostly the same people but still... that's new. I've even talked to two new people. Don't think I've ever been this outgoing at school before. I forgot school can be fun if you don't have to be alone all the time. Plus I sit in the back corner in every class which is nice too lol.

On the other hand, I don't have any school motivation now that I need it more than ever. Just waiting for the lack of it to get back to me. I have until September 23rd to study 8 coursebooks worth of Swedish and I haven't even started yet, I'm so screwed.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 25, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I've been to school for a week now and wow it's actually been pretty nice. I seldom have anyone to sit with in class but this period I _really_ lucked out and there's someone in every single class. It's mostly the same people but still... that's new. I've even talked to two new people. Don't think I've ever been this outgoing at school before. I forgot school can be fun if you don't have to be alone all the time. Plus I sit in the back corner in every class which is nice too lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't have any school motivation now that I need it more than ever. Just waiting for the lack of it to get back to me. I have until September 23rd to study 8 coursebooks worth of Swedish and I haven't even started yet, I'm so screwed.


Torilla tavataan


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

ribbit ribbit, i cant hold it


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bored! ;-;


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 25, 2016)

Apparently Wawa isn't international, like, it's the best place ever


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I've been to school for a week now and wow it's actually been pretty nice. I seldom have anyone to sit with in class but this period I _really_ lucked out and there's someone in every single class. It's mostly the same people but still... that's new. I've even talked to two new people. Don't think I've ever been this outgoing at school before. I forgot school can be fun if you don't have to be alone all the time. Plus I sit in the back corner in every class which is nice too lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't have any school motivation now that I need it more than ever. Just waiting for the lack of it to get back to me. I have until September 23rd to study 8 coursebooks worth of Swedish and I haven't even started yet, I'm so screwed.


You're lucky.. I'm lonely for 2 periods & have lunch with literally none of my friends.


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2016)

rly wish the volume slider on my XL wasn't totally broken, the sound is on constantly now and I can't make it go lower or higher (I don't think it's at full volume but I'm not sure). I couldn't even replace it if I had $$$ because they don't seem to make the pink/white ones anymore. It just seems like such a random thing to wear out on it, like oh no I adjusted my volume too much lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 25, 2016)

so am i just gonna have A Cruel Angel's Thesis in my head forever???
*a week later*

I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish I had a second copy.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 25, 2016)

feel like nothing as always


----------



## Whisper (Aug 25, 2016)

I should make bad Animal Crossing midis...


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

everything may not happen for a reason, but most things can provide a way for you to learn and grow~ trying my best to view all events this way so that I can become a better person <3

also, don't do nice things w/ulterior motives, do it because it's nice c:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 25, 2016)

i wonder why yellow is the least liked color


----------



## riummi (Aug 25, 2016)

wow i should be a private investigator omg
but then you think that it would better if you never found out lol


----------



## Daydream (Aug 25, 2016)

I received a really weird and suspicious friend request and some weird messages on Snapchat. Was it spam? Since when there is spam on Snapchat? whaaat


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2016)

If you buy a bigger bed, do you have more bedroom or less?


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2016)

stupid **** why didn't u move


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 25, 2016)

I ASKED HIM TO BE MY BOYFRIEND AND HE SAID YSES IDSSSSSSSSSSS            H**** YEAH


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I ASKED HIM TO BE MY BOYFRIEND AND HE SAID YSES IDSSSSSSSSSSS H**** YEAH




congrats, hope it goes well for ya!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 25, 2016)

I should be sleeping....


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 25, 2016)

bush did 9/11
wait it's not 9:11 anymore
it's 9:12
you ruined it computer


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 25, 2016)

the chaos are our crack

- - - Post Merge - - -

:^)


----------



## riummi (Aug 25, 2016)

wow rude af


----------



## piichinu (Aug 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> stupid **** why didn't u move



if u are a minor, its possible u can murder. and then live the rest of ur life outside of jail


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 25, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I ASKED HIM TO BE MY BOYFRIEND AND HE SAID YSES IDSSSSSSSSSSS            H**** YEAH



OMG CONGRATULATIONS!

Wish the best for you and your bf 


-o-o-o-o-
fml i keep thinking i have lots of hw to do even through i don't have anything really

AND YOU BETTER MAKE ALARM NOISE TOMORROW ****TY PHONE OR ELSE IM THROWING YOU TO THE WINDOW


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm wanting to change my user, and I don't know if I should buy a feather/wand and just sell it.


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

i used to love school in 6th grade but now I dread everyday I have to go


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

why life whyyy


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2016)

O GOD THE CRINGE
i hope im not like that when ---


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 26, 2016)

It's nice knowing you care.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

Trying to plan a day in town shopping with my sister, finally got the days off I needed now I'm just trying to plan the route and what we're going to do for the duration of the day. Thankfully I get my check like two days before so I wont have spent it all yet. XD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't believe I had to type in my password 51 times until I finally remembered it.

Also thank god it's almost September, I want the leaves to change colors already.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

i dont want september lol but unavoidable ahh

also i so want a new 3ds game but i cant rip wallet (((


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 26, 2016)

the lineart looks like a lot of work.
since I'm more used to less detailed lines or lineless painting this is going to be hell
cant believe I'm fighting this much for the glow wand aha LAST MINUTE ENTRY IT SHALL BE
now that the ways to obtain it are getting slimmer...T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> the lineart looks like a lot of work.
> since I'm more used to less detailed lines or lineless painting this is going to be hell
> cant believe I'm fighting this much for the glow wand aha LAST MINUTE ENTRY IT SHALL BE
> now that the ways to obtain it are getting slimmer...T_T



d'ya mean the bucket event? yeah some lines were really small but the files were broken when i did it so i just went with the png one lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Why is the Splatoon music stuck in my head?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> go away



Throwback to page 965


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Why is the Splatoon music stuck in my head?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lolollol i dont even remember that **** like?


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so excited, haven't seen her in a while!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> i want that new majoras mask xl lol



Just got one. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Just got one. lol



ok can you stop digging up my **** lol

and ya  used to have that golden butt way back


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ok can you stop digging up my **** lol
> 
> and ya  used to have that golden butt way back



Funny because my character is dressed as Majora atm.


----------



## focus (Aug 26, 2016)

i hate fasting


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I need to.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

1 ticket away from wands :c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

wonder what to buy with the rest of my tix i doubt i will catch a leftover restock tbh nor have enough.. might just do a giveaway


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> wonder what to buy with the rest of my tix i doubt i will catch a leftover restock tbh nor have enough.. might just do a giveaway



I'll win it c; lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm disgusted by you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm disgusted by you.



Thanks. xD


----------



## Heyden (Aug 26, 2016)

what am i still doing


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Thanks. xD



I wasn't referring to you or anybody on this website.

If I was I would have quoted.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Alright.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lolollol i dont even remember that **** like?



I s2g you hate(d) me


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Why do fruit flies even exist?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Why do fruit flies even exist?



Fruit flies are hellish.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 26, 2016)

i have a sudden urge to slap someone im filled with ENERGY


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i have a sudden urge to slap someone im filled with ENERGY



I volunteer as tribute!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2016)

Putting a jump scare in an ASMR video would be a pretty dick thing to do.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Fnaf combined with asmr lol


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

i wish i could stop cracking my knuckles every five seconds


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn, I forgot sorry.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Life works in mysterious ways....


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Addicted to hard-boiled eggs


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

I hate hot tamales but they are so addictive like why do I keep eating them I hate spicy things

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also all of these pizza threads are making me crave pizza


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Is it a sin that I'm not a great fan of pizza? I could go the rest of life without it and I'd be fine.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so happy, I like him a lot


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

wOW ok so they actually killed the kid??? and hE BLEW HIM UP iNTO ASHES? ok i was not expecting that to happen honestly rip. 

also evangelion is pretty cool started watching some of that


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2016)

i just had some spaghetti with ramen noodles instead of spaghetti and it came out better than i thought they would. had them with cheese biscuits and it was an awesome easy dinner.


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

who do you think made the first smoothie? lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2016)

okay how dirty this mother****er can get?!?!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

What color feather should I get?????? :<<


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> What color feather should I get?????? :<<



yellow! c:


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

adding hot sauce in ramen is so good


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 27, 2016)

When am I going to get a ****ing haircut already.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 27, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When am I going to get a ****ing haircut already.



me, as i sit here, not getting a haircut

- - - Post Merge - - -

debated between getting a yellow or blue feather but went with blue. i think it looks good with my other fair collectibles so far


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sometimes when I'm home alone I like to float in my swimming pool and pretend I'm a dead body.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 27, 2016)

are you kidding me you stupid ****ing piece of ****
how did you get a higher rank than me when i won more placements and IM OBVIOUSLY way better than you? i guess i'm not better than you after all though lmao im technically bronze 5
w/e im so pissed


----------



## Aquari (Aug 27, 2016)

*testing avi*


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 27, 2016)

isn't it depressing when you realize no one really cares about your existence


----------



## Aquari (Aug 27, 2016)

canned artichoke is the best


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 27, 2016)

Too many cooks may spoil the broth.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 27, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Too many cooks may spoil the broth.



lol thanks for reminding me to watch that again!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 27, 2016)

Tonic said:


> lol thanks for reminding me to watch that again!



Lmao it's been stuck in my head for the past couple hours hahaha.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 27, 2016)

I feel asleep listening to the playlist he made for me again & i'm happy aah


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> isn't it depressing when you realize no one really cares about your existence


yes. it is.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 27, 2016)

pechue said:


> yellow! c:



That was my first choice and I think that's exactly what I'm gonna buy :>


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

It is lovely. ↑


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 27, 2016)

( ͡⎚ ͜ʖ ͡⎚)&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Shoombaloomba


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Crackalackin'


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 27, 2016)

tfw u draw something that would make a great icon  but it's not rly Safe For Tbt lmao r ip


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2016)

should i wear highsocks or nah? what if ppl think im weird =u=


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

should I change my username? it'd be my third change lol


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2016)

Eeee first time my mom has said she likes my outfit without me asking her


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

pechue said:


> should I change my username? it'd be my third change lol



nooooo pechue is so cute ;w;


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

How many ***** do I give? Not a single one!
Its catchy damn!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

Nap or play acnl hmm saturdays are my only saving grace agghhh<3


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 27, 2016)

I think I had too much sugar today but this candy is really good ahahahaaaa


----------



## Heyden (Aug 27, 2016)

tfw missing 1 more ticket and the mirror is the hardest yet


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2016)

why are people talking to meeeeeeee about their relationship problems

i cant help you


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 27, 2016)

burrito conundrum


----------



## Heyden (Aug 28, 2016)

if he died id probably throw a party lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Heyden said:


> if he died id probably throw a party lol



What?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

i miss you aaaahhh :'/

also meh i wish i could move to your place but i don't think i could do that now :[


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

i wish that dream i had came true >o>


----------



## Peter (Aug 28, 2016)

idk what sort of hieroglyphics the lady at the Starbucks in Knightsbridge tube station writes in but this is definitely not how you spell my name...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

Getting ready, then lunch, a few errands, then lesson planning while cycling and landscaping for the rest of the day.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 28, 2016)

2 more days and im back to reality...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

I mean I know I need to do something for the fall.. right now I just want to take you with me and ... love you like mad.


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 28, 2016)

If it's not butter then what is it?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 28, 2016)

i dont wanna leave France...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

inb4 we need a food vs. food subforum in brewster's lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Crying for no reason feel the tears fall down, I felt strong but now I'm breaking down.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

did i do smt wrong


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 28, 2016)

killer queen has already touched that doorknob


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2016)

i hate crying everyday after school


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

kianli said:


> i hate crying everyday after school



we should vent to each other xD srsly


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 28, 2016)

feeling like i should change my sig and avi but idk


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

ahhh i really want to see Wicked again ;o;


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

why does kraft cheese taste like plastic


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

i must do my best to not lash out c: but you are getting on my nerves holy heck


----------



## Daydream (Aug 28, 2016)

Licorice said:


> why does kraft cheese taste like plastic



Because it is plastic


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2016)

riummi said:


> we should vent to each other xD srsly



omg we should haha


----------



## tae (Aug 29, 2016)

i need a platonic cuddle buddy.


----------



## focus (Aug 29, 2016)

im snatched im fking bald omg ariana and nicki can have my babies anytime bye


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2016)

ONE MORE DAY til this preorder ships aaaa i'm excited


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

ugh i wanna see you again tbh i wish i could move yo your place as well even though that won't happen i guess..

oh so your dad is at home this week then i'd really need to go there, i mean yes he's a douche at some points but he's really good at listening and stuff.


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

Um, this Oreo chocolate bar is life.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

i want chocolate.

also dang your dad is actually home well i could use a talk...


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

Please don't leave me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 29, 2016)

being at school is such a chore but the day feels like it goes by pretty fast so that makes it a little better


----------



## Miii (Aug 29, 2016)

I wish it would hurry up and storm where I live :U


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

i finally cleared all the emails in my inbox and i kinda miss seeing all those messages, it all empty now.

also its 3:16pm now and i havent eaten a single thing all day, surprisingly im not really hungry


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

Please help me.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Please help me.



//helps


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 29, 2016)

It's just like getting a new face, trying to make new first impressions even though that's not what it is at all

idek what I'm saying im tired


----------



## riummi (Aug 29, 2016)

hope i dont get turned away if the address is weird 
why does my school have to keep moving =u=


----------



## Tracer (Aug 29, 2016)

What is life

Also my brain keeps thinking of this for no reason:


Spoiler


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

i want to make a terrarium so bad!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

i know what i need to do know and i can probably do it, breaking stuff however...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 30, 2016)

My wifi password contains Sehun and a string of numbers
My parents are shaking their heads


----------



## Heyden (Aug 30, 2016)

these XTRA FIERY SWEET GRILL pringles arent XTRA FIERY or SWEET GRILLED smh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

meh i don't wanna go to uni today but i guess i have to.. eca :c


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 30, 2016)

my chromebook didn't charge whyyyy hopefully i won't be needing it that much today


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

These first world problems, are so hard to cope with.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Voiku said:


> What is life
> 
> Also my brain keeps thinking of this for no reason:
> 
> ...



This Vine is LIFE! When I first watched it, I bursted out laughing and couldn't stop for an entire day. I kept watching over and over again xD I showed it to all of my friends, to my girlfriend, but no one seemed to enjoy it as much as I did, lol!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

why am i getting obsessed with these squishy things omg spare me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 30, 2016)

1 page? boi that's baby work i got dis


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

nintendo should make a feature where we can use any image(s) as a 3ds theme, but then again it would completely destroy any future theme sales lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 30, 2016)

i already want to change my avi/sig even though I just changed it yesterday i can never decide on anything lmao


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> i already want to change my avi/sig even though I just changed it yesterday i can never decide on anything lmao



I swear I always have the same issue ahaha


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> i already want to change my avi/sig even though I just changed it yesterday i can never decide on anything lmao



same for my username!!


----------



## Licorice (Aug 30, 2016)

It's funny how some people think that one direction, backstreet boys, etc are stupid and boy bands in general are but at the same time they like K-pop boy groups like....it's the same....thing...lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

Genesect is annoying.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

why do i like phineas so much <3


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 30, 2016)

Why are the yaoi series I watch so popular? I'm enjoying them, but both series contain people who give off a rape-y vibe. And some of their actions are just straight up sexual harassment, assault, or rape! So creepy, and not cute or romantic at all, no matter what people say!


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> i already want to change my avi/sig even though I just changed it yesterday i can never decide on anything lmao


That's how I am omfg


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 30, 2016)

I can feel myself transitioning into a new person, I'm living on my own, I have a boyfriend I deeply care about, and I'm in school. I don't know why I feel so unwanted and unloved though


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 30, 2016)

okay this week is going slower than the first one...can someone kill me? x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Licorice said:


> It's funny how some people think that one direction, backstreet boys, etc are stupid and boy bands in general are but at the same time they like K-pop boy groups like....it's the same....thing...lol



_And that's how you get killed by 50% of TBT girls_


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

Spoiler: i made a microwave cinnamon cake!


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2016)

lol when you thought you were just shy as a kid but no it was anxiety


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

Licorice said:


> It's funny how some people think that one direction, backstreet boys, etc are stupid and boy bands in general are but at the same time they like K-pop boy groups like....it's the same....thing...lol



what...?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonic said:


> Spoiler: i made a microwave cinnamon cake!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182339



wish i could do that but last time i tried it got burn in the microwave and the whole house smelled like burning toxic plastic the whole day x_x


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2016)

****ty internet


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

My mom's friends are kind of annoying, I swear they're Republicans!


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2016)

i honestly hate amazon so much but i'm too cheap n lazy to stop shopping there & i don't think the loss of my business would hurt a company worth hundreds of billions B(


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

i wonder if its possible to trade a white feather for a weird doll, might be a real big stretch tho


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 31, 2016)

I want to try other 3DS games... but I'm finding New Leaf to be too addictive


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

give me the weekend back please..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

Licorice said:


> It's funny how some people think that one direction, backstreet boys, etc are stupid and boy bands in general are but at the same time they like K-pop boy groups like....it's the same....thing...lol



haha yeah.. kill me everyone but this is a real valid point. either it's because this "koreaboo"-ism that took over the j-pop wave or the just think they are so perfect and cute and innocent. but yeah tbh, perfect people are really boring so, lol.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 31, 2016)

i want to die for 4 weeks then resurrect in time for spring break

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tonic said:


> i wonder if its possible to trade a white feather for a weird doll, might be a real big stretch tho


get 10 white feathers and u might have a slight chance


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

Ugh!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

^me right now lol.

also why can't they make this stuff available online?? i'm not gonna buy like 3 more books when we hardly use those and you refer to them for 2 minutes each session.. kms


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

I have lost the ability to can. >.<

Coffee time!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

I'M SO F****** RESTLESS!!


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

WHY DO I HOLD ON FOR SO LONG I NEED TO CHILL


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

yeah trust me. i know i don't belong here, you don't have to reassure me of that.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 31, 2016)

i think im gonna break down again soon :/


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

THIS NEW SONG THOUGH

I'm dead


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

Heyden said:


> get 10 white feathers and u might have a slight chance



rip my life ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2016)

does it count as censor bypassing if it is an accidental typo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

Feeling better now..and regardless what comes out of it I don't think it can get worse anyways so this is for the good.


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

happy birthday jeon jungkook


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

made another microwave cake but i put too much milk in it so its a bit moist


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

I need to keep studying but I'm so brain-dead right now that it's impossible


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2016)

wow rude


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 31, 2016)

AAAAAAaaaaAAhhh


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

has to have "ink" in it


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2016)

please hold on until next week PLS


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

thought of a semi-perfect name to use


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

why do my teachers keep giving me so much homework like wtf i'm so stressed out right now on the verge of crying how will i get this all done this school year is a ****ing mess


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2016)

kianli said:


> why do my teachers keep giving me so much homework like wtf i'm so stressed out right now on the verge of crying how will i get this all done this school year is a ****ing mess



write it all down and go through it one at a time - take a deep breathe and prioritize is all I can say 
p.s its so helpful to just let it all out


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2016)

kianli said:


> why do my teachers keep giving me so much homework like wtf i'm so stressed out right now on the verge of crying how will i get this all done this school year is a ****ing mess



me in a nutshell


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait the forum's colors just changed, it looks weird...

I'll have to get used to this!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

My boyfriend is gonna come see me in January ahhhhhhhhHHHHH


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 1, 2016)

joanne prada is iconic


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2016)

if only it was that simple...


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

omg i see it!, fall banner! soo pretty!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot mom, for taking more than you SHOULD have! Stupid B****...


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

is the new flower restock today or tomorrow?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2016)

You know when someone put a lot of cologne on when you're inside your house and someone walks by your house and you can smell their cologne.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

It's September! 
Can I be excited for Christmas yet ?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Feeling better so, yeah I assume I only need to take care of some practical stuff now...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 1, 2016)

I had 2 weeks to work on a report but I didn't do any of it so now it's due tomorrow wow gj


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I had 2 weeks to work on a report but I didn't do any of it so now it's due tomorrow wow gj



The story of my life..


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

It's September! Yayyyy 

Also, my body is ready for today's Nintendo Direct.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 1, 2016)

i wish i stopped having headaches every night


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

This Nintendo Direct was perfect


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 1, 2016)

when you really really want to write but have no motivation and your anxiety is thru the roof!


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 1, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> My boyfriend is gonna come see me in January ahhhhhhhhHHHHH



ahhhh i honestly can't wait to see you omg!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

so dang tired kms now

also why is public transport tickets so expensive here.

also i should totally make like a new id/passport but ech

/ded


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello from the inside


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

This thread is nonsensical xD


----------



## Heyden (Sep 1, 2016)

awak at 4am coz im so hip!!!! lolxd


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

need more, i need more!


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

Tonic said:


> need more, i need more!



I also need more.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 1, 2016)

Already feeling that nice fall weather <3


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Already feeling that nice fall weather <3



It feels good. <3


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Already feeling that nice fall weather <3



its amazing isnt it!?, it doesnt hurt to go outside anymore!


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

Ahhhh....Please...


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2016)

if keith is a hybrid can he reproduce


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

Cause I wanna be bigger than life, nothings going to hurt me with my eyes shut.

I hurt myself today, to see if I still feel.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

im downloading firealpaca later today, i want to start drawing, even tho i have the ****tiest drawing pad in the universe, i'll make it work


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2016)

my roommate was taking a nap and her bf dropped in and asked if he could come in but what if I said no


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 1, 2016)

*snort*


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2016)

but i wouldn't even care about that if im gone so .-.


----------



## Locket (Sep 1, 2016)

i hope my math teacher knows hwy i didnt do my homework...


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2016)

hmm i am in such a good mood but my head has been hurting so badly all day, why this


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2016)

hopefully nothing goes wrong tmrw


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2016)

something feels _off_ but I can't quite put my finger on it


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2016)

XD


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

ooh! we gots them thunders!


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 2, 2016)

today i saw a picture of myself from a year ago and wow i forgot how short my hair was compared to now and it makes me really want to get a haircut but like.....homegirl is broke lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

http://9gag.com/gag/a9Y862D

pretty accurate lmao.

(k i'm not from portugal but i do get that question a lot lol)


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

Boredom Dx


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

It's such a nice day today..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Hope I'm not too tired tonight, I could use that concert and some booze lol :|


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

I really want to steal a username that was already taken here.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Can't decide which game should I play now


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 2, 2016)

its friiiiidaaaaayyyyy
Weekend here I come


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

Athena Cykes said:


> I really want to steal a username that was already taken here.



What?


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> What?



I will let you guess. <-- That's my thought.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 2, 2016)

I should sleep its almost 2 loool


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

someone give me the courage to die


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 2, 2016)

Next time someone asks me for translation I will charge 25cent per line/10 characters lolol


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought an extremely hot sauce


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

Stupid cold


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm starving ayy


----------



## boujee (Sep 2, 2016)

the purrmaids on toyhouse are starting to get annoying


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 2, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> the purrmaids on toyhouse are starting to get annoying



idk what a purrmaid is but the name is making me think of furry mermaids .....,


----------



## moonford (Sep 2, 2016)

"Death becomes her" is my favourite film.


----------



## boujee (Sep 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> idk what a purrmaid is but the name is making me think of furry mermaids .....,



lol that's what they are


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 2, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> lol that's what they are



 oh no


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> lol that's what they are



I searched it up what the heck?


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

i'm thinking of what i should think right now


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 2, 2016)

it's been planned for like a week that we'd go out tonight but i'm soooo lazy and unsociable rn


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2016)

what a nice friend lol


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

you better sell me your goddang mori!


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2016)

I've been selling a bunch of old items i have on gaia that i don't use anymore that are now worth billions of gold n buying myself a new wardrobe, there's so many cute items on there now :D too bad the site sucks horribly


----------



## Dim (Sep 3, 2016)

So much pink


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2016)

msytic messenger players where u at


----------



## jiny (Sep 3, 2016)

school wyd to me


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 3, 2016)

i don't think.....my body likes vodka......will have to experiment more


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

too much beer lol o well had fun i guess.

also i hope stuff works out now aaaah


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

The only drink I really like is water


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 3, 2016)

My clock got stuck at 7AM so I got up really late oops


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

ahhh RG Veda is finally not out of print anymore hhhh rip wallet


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

wondering if i should take a walk outside soon or not


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm going on a wedding today... bleh


----------



## Heyden (Sep 3, 2016)

why like rn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

yoshi's new island is really good although the movement flutter could have been smoother


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yoshi's new island is really good although the movement flutter could have been smoother



It's not bad but it lacks personality compared to the two other games


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Daydream said:


> It's not bad but it lacks personality compared to the two other games



Not really, I like it. Also it's hard to make a new game not using the old story, then they would have to do a whole new series I assume. Idk, I just love how people clank down on it because they are so infatuated with the older games in the series, lol. I mean yes I love the SNES/GBA port and I played that game a lot, but yeah this "new island" game is good on its own and the artwork is gorgeous.

As for personality, I don't really think that is the largest issue here lol... The older game didn't have too much of a story or personality other than making the Baby brothers the lead roles riding on yoshis etc. which was a fun game but tbh I'd rather have this than 10 more snes copies.


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm looking back in the past to see all the things I have said, lol.

Such as "Animals shouldn't be on leashes" on the should "Children be on leashes thread?" a while back.

Its fun watching reactions I guess, just experiments that don't hurt people while doing so.

Its funny how its always the same people who respond to them too.


If you honestly believe I think animals should walk around cities and be hurt, then you're silly.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Sep 3, 2016)

Not really in the mood to deal with tomorrow...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

how can people say they like school 
are they just stronger than others or do they actually just have a good life?


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Utarara said:


> how can people say they like school
> are they just stronger than others or do they actually just have a good life?



I like school, not the best life, but definitely not the worst.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I like school, not the best life, but definitely not the worst.



i see, guess your a quite strong person :>


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i see, guess your a quite strong person :>



I guess so.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 3, 2016)

all these rayark games seem pretty cool maybe I'll try em out later


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Your skin isn't paper, don't cut it, Your life isn't a movie don't end it.


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2016)

i'm hungry..... there's no food..........


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 3, 2016)

when u want fried chicken but u had it yesterday....i'll have to refrain :'(


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

3 hours left and then I'm FREE


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Sunset is a damn good game, I don't know why people hate on it so much -_- Not my fault if you don't bother reading up on modern history during the 1960s-70s in the Americas.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 3, 2016)

how the **** do i have 4 villagers that i don't even want in my town LMAO. benjamin is lowkey adorable even tho his eyes are terrifying poor baby
im so happy chief is here though omg


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Sunset is a damn good game, I don't know why people hate on it so much -_- Not my fault if you don't bother reading up on modern history during the 1960s-70s in the Americas.



Why would sunset be a bad name? I like it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i'm hungry..... there's no food..........



feeling this rn


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

i need another toy hammer ;-;


----------



## chronic (Sep 3, 2016)

Enamor set abiding by wind's intrinsic. The flow collapses humid canopy surpassing oxygen on a tuesday.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 3, 2016)

I WOULD tell you what I want Masae to play next, but I'm afraid if I do, she won't meet my expectations.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

just leave, *plz* ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 3, 2016)

i thought this was a good idea but this is sickeningly sweet. I can't eat three bites without feeling ill

I'm gonna go eat a salad to make myself feel better


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

Why do some people suddenly have pink usernames?


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 3, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Why do some people suddenly have pink usernames?



winners from the tbt fair contests and gaming championship get pink usernames as a "key" for accessing the winners only restocks of the fair collectibles. they'll prob go back to normal after sunday.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> winners from the tbt fair contests and gaming championship get pink usernames as a "key" for accessing the winners only restocks of the fair collectibles. they'll prob go back to normal after sunday.



Oh, okay. Congrats!

Muchas gracias


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Why would sunset be a bad name? I like it



I assume you mean game lmao.. But yeah only thing that I could think of is that it is a bit graphics and movement heavy but I assume it's those AAA ****heads complaining it's not a fantasy story with fantastic dragons or boob girls, I don't know. I mean it is really awesome if you take your time with it. It requires you to look in every nook and cranny and also listen to the protagonists voice in combination with some history and politics knowledge during the 1960s-70s in north/central/south America to enjoy fully. 

It has a lot of both religious and political references, to real-life persons and events if you can recognize them and the game has beautiful artwork as well.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 4, 2016)

My mood is a mixture of blah, ugh  and  right now..


----------



## boujee (Sep 4, 2016)

my aunt just called herself a milf


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> my aunt just called herself a milf



lol alright... well

also.. yeah are you gonna help me or not.. really...


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 4, 2016)

bighit shook me with this short film jfc


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

ok I'm off to go buy water bbiab ;D


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 4, 2016)

doggo r u ok???


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 4, 2016)

was ramiel really that cool?? I don't get.

- - - Post Merge - - -

like it was just a big diamond that shot lasers

actually nvm that was pretty cool


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

pocky x dally
the memeries


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh my god why are you so annoying now


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

more and more, less and less


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2016)

annoying


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

why does he even like me..?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

omg that chill breeze tho<3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> pocky x dally
> the memeries



XMAS 2015

NEVER FORGET

o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-
I need a new phone
A new SD
A new headphones
A bleach
And a life


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

Jetix said:


> XMAS 2015
> 
> NEVER FORGET
> 
> ...



same


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 4, 2016)

Mind your own business.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 4, 2016)

hell hell hell hell hell

I don't want to go back to school


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

i really want a pound cake'


----------



## riummi (Sep 5, 2016)

bored


----------



## Chicha (Sep 5, 2016)

Designing a new character is such a pain. idk how I'm going to pull it off eep


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

I'M SO HUNGRY I WANNA GO TO ALL YOU CAN EAT SUSHI RIGHT NOW.........


But alas, it's 12:41 am.... what is open...


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 5, 2016)

i really need to stop


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 5, 2016)

"Weird videos caught on tape"

...what?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

kms today also i totally don't want to get to uni tomorrow.. actually i think i might just quit the class early bc how double it is


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

...ohhh that's why. No wonder.

Ugh more stuff to deal with this morning blahhhj


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

blaaah feeling so crap rn ughh.

o well maybe i should go take a walk so i don't have to sit n shake my 3ds lmao


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

When are these Ativan gonna kick in?


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 5, 2016)

i should really be doing my essay instead of playing acnl... but i cant help it!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

uuuh i really wanna keep my white feather.. but but but starry night backgrounds


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

uhnn I cant find my geometry notebook ;w;


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Are you lying? What's happening? Are you being honest?


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

What should I do today? Should I make a new signature?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 5, 2016)

me during breaks: eat sleep draw
during seminars: drool at whiteboard in confusion - die - revive


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2016)

mystic messenger got me waiting for chats with fictional ikemen


----------



## Peter (Sep 5, 2016)

Didn't realise how much I relied on the internet until it started acting up like 5 minutes ago and I have no clue what to do with my life in the meantime


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

bloop bloop bloop


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 5, 2016)

lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

i really wanna watch initial d now


----------



## Loriii (Sep 5, 2016)

Found out something today and I'm glad someone did it for me (saves me a lot of time and hassle)


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

My favorite show is coming back... NEXT WEEK

I've been waiting for this since April, I'm so excited


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> mystic messenger got me waiting for chats with fictional ikemen



i started playing that yesterday  my life has come to this


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> i started playing that yesterday  my life has come to this



whose route are u choosing [eyes emoji] i'm playing casual mode so i'm choosing zen, otherwise i'd go with jumin


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 5, 2016)

LMFAO that pissed me off really badly. who tf said that someone can't like a certain villager my god


----------



## vel (Sep 6, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> whose route are u choosing [eyes emoji] i'm playing casual mode so i'm choosing zen, otherwise i'd go with jumin



i was addicted to it (zen pls) but i deleted it bc i missed so many calls, and i did so badly on all the emails that i didn't want to burden them anymore lmao ??

i'm dyeing my hair next week but i'm having mixed thoughts about it


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> whose route are u choosing [eyes emoji] i'm playing casual mode so i'm choosing zen, otherwise i'd go with jumin



ok i probably would've gone with zen too but yoosung gave me a baekhyun vibe so i'm going with him


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2016)

Awake said:


> i was addicted to it (zen pls) but i deleted it bc i missed so many calls, and i did so badly on all the emails that i didn't want to burden them anymore lmao ??



LOL honestly i just use walkthroughs for like every otome game ever. i don't have the patience to go back if i get bad ends. i do hate how scheduled everything is tho like there's no way i'll get to the 3am chats during school nights and i don't want to pay HG to unlock it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> ok i probably would've gone with zen too but yoosung gave me a baekhyun vibe so i'm going with him



no1 w/ chanyeol vibes? :///


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

probs the *best* ive ever made tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol I wonder how much the feathers will drop after tomorrow lmao. Might as well keep 'em and just save up for a star wand idek


----------



## Cudon (Sep 6, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> LOL honestly i just use walkthroughs for like every otome game ever. i don't have the patience to go back if i get bad ends. i do hate how scheduled everything is tho like there's no way i'll get to the 3am chats during school nights and i don't want to pay HG to unlock it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


What the **** are you guys talking about? Please fill me in cuz I'm interested now.


----------



## xara (Sep 6, 2016)

first day of high school and im absolutely not okay right now like i really just want to die here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

kms just now please.

also mom i didn't say you were supposed to be a peace meddler or whatever, i just asked you if you were willing to help not side with him jesus ****ing christ.

o well, i managed to quit this course early which is good bc honestly i don't think i could have coped with it


----------



## xara (Sep 6, 2016)

leaving for school in an hour and 10 minutes



somebody please help me i cant do this


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 6, 2016)

im ded


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

im ded also i kinda want a starwand rn


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> no1 w/ chanyeol vibes? :///


no )): but I mean baek and chan are pretty similar....... it'll work out.....


Cudon said:


> What the **** are you guys talking about? Please fill me in cuz I'm interested now.



mystic messenger which is pretty much an otome where you can text & call the guys but the conversations are scheduled throughout the day. its on the appstore if ur interested


----------



## reririx (Sep 6, 2016)

im gonna be rich one day


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 6, 2016)

Sheila said:


> im ded also i kinda want a starwand rn



we can form a ded club ayye


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

give sheila ur spare star wand c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> we can form a ded club ayye



ay i'll join ;3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

There should be a group called the ded beets lol


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

You are the wonders of my world


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

ooooooooooo gotta watch masterchef


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

tempted to sell my '16 feather or trade it for star wand and some tbt dang


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll take it for free xD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

Nah bruh I need some dolares


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 6, 2016)

all the notes from this class makes my hand ache


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm lucky I get the most days off school hasnt even started yet xd


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

fah-fah please dont spit on my thighs


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

is fah-fah your pet?


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2016)

There's so many different colors of usernames now I want them all to paint my visitors list


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> is fah-fah your pet?



lol no its a reference to a video i watched


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice, game day!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

love life c:


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

im drawing right now. ugh i hate coloring


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 6, 2016)

Panda Hero said:


> im drawing right now. ugh i hate coloring



i feel ye


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2016)

stop micromanaging me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 6, 2016)

School is so.... meh. I love and hate my English class. The teacher's really awesome but i have no friends in there and he does a lot of social-ish stuff ;(


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2016)

thinking about getting the avatar extension but it's 600 tbt ehhhh it's not like i use tbt for much anymore but i'm 2 stingy


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

my feet are cold


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2016)

wtf the banner looks so empty now

- - - Post Merge - - -



AquaStrudel said:


> School is so.... meh. I love and hate my English class. The teacher's really awesome but i have no friends in there and he does a lot of social-ish stuff ;(



oml same but with science class. she tells us to work in groups/partners but I have no friends there lol


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2016)

ok please stop doing that its annoying


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2016)

you truly love each other, and so you might have been truly happy. not one couple in a century has that chance, no matter what the storybooks say. so i think no man in a century will suffer as greatly as you will!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

lol gg lowballing people's work for tickets lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

never thought i'd see the day you'd sell one of your white feathers....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> never thought i'd see the day you'd sell one of your white feathers....



Well I might consider it cause I would love a star wand... and I didn't realize on how much I'd love the starry night backgrounds (if you doubt that now check out my art entry ahha)

I'll see what offers I get though, right now the only one I got was really lowball crap, so yeah we'll see.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

wish 8k was enough


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> wish 8k was enough



well if u had a star wand too i might have accepted lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

I just noticed someone is selling a white feather for flight rising, but flight rising isn't accepting registrations atm :c


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I just noticed someone is selling a white feather for flight rising, but flight rising isn't accepting registrations atm :c



yea i think they are selling for biggkitty though cause she used to sell white feathers for fr or that other game stuff.

also yeah if someone actually has crapton of FR Treasure i might take that.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

how much fr was yours?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

No idea, I think I paid 23k in btb/tbt currency and then kaydee helped me with the rest with FR things.

Also I'd rather sell my new feather for that purpose too.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

good luck selling then c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

thanks, and nice sig lol!

also tfw yoshi's island abuses the gyro crap ugh why did i buy it it looked so noice man


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

it's too big ugh lol

how about this


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

too big in height lol. btw just resize thing?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

oh, duh lol

What's with the other random collectibles ruining the feather pinwheel line up? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

Idek I just found them randomly in inventory. Might just give them away or something except the doll from Jubs lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

wow i'm bad


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

nice sandwich damn i miss pulled pork meow lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

I need to enhance it now but i dont have photoshop gimp or any of that crap to make it look nice lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

get firealpaca it's free and tbh less clunky than gimp


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

ok i'll go do that lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ye also stop eating turts lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

nah they're good c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

go away lol

also i should go trade in this game maybe but rip wallet i cant


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

You still have that cartridge? o-o


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

not kirby one, i just kinda regret buying yoshis new island because that ****ing gyro thing which stop up pretty much all the levels.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

You can turn that off I think


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> You can turn that off I think



Hm not for YNI? You can only set so you can aim and shoot with it I think.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Imma get the game out and check


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

idk how to use firealpaca lol


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for new avatar



Sheila said:


> not kirby one, i just kinda regret buying yoshis new island because that ****ing gyro thing which stop up pretty much all the levels.



Perfect game, huh? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE YOU'RE BANNED GAME WTF


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

lol the banned game is on the page before this


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> lol the banned game is on the page before this



Yeah I failed badly

I miss my dog so much these days.  I haven't seen her for 2 years


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

yeah, pets are a meaningful part of a family


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

**** this **** for real. now my monster manor /streetpass mansion game started freezing, i wonder if it bc the update or?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

mine works fine idk


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

might have been the sd card messing, i'll try the game with coins i think


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

game with coins? nsmb2? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

no using play coins and nope it still ****s. might have to redownload **** and/or start over... por que aaaaah jogo estupida >>


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have 1 play coin lol i need to get out more


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

hmpf. i wonder if there is any way to repair things because all the other games works fine?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

try redownloading it first to see if that helps


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

yeah i did delete and redownload thank goodness you don't have to start over lol and yeah i tried hiring a few play coin heroes just to see if it worked, seemed to do the trick for now.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

did you beat the game?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

no im on floor 13 but considering how much time it took to go there lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

wish u could refund stuff, i wanna refund my fishing game to buy monster manor


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

i wish that refund crap on steam weren't so strict i so regret buying the fruit of grisaia, must be one of the worst visual novels out there tbh

eh i kinda like the fishing game once you actually make some progress, i wish i never bought mii force though, once you get to carnaval level and whipping plant boss it's so tedious


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

yeah i have mii force in my vault ugh


----------



## piercedhorizon (Sep 7, 2016)

it did this time


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

I might go run around to get some extra coins


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

piercedhorizon said:


> it didnt LOL



your sig is a bit large on the height side..


also yeah i'm probably gonna delete it or put it there cause tbh i don't see myself getting more tickets from there unless it's the killing monster thing


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

what happens if you delete it?

And one of my faves is battleground z it's like plants vs zombies lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> what happens if you delete it?
> 
> And one of my faves is battleground z it's like plants vs zombies lol



it's removed from the plaza area? you can still download stuff later if u want i think tho

yeah the zombie game is cool....most of the time lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh, thought u'd get a refund lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

nah bought games are tied to your account lol

o well might still delete it cause bruh unless i get some pro help with force it can go die tbh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

guides? and man idk how to enchance my pulled pork so it looks new and shiny lol not blurry


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> guides? and man idk how to enchance my pulled pork so it looks new and shiny lol not blurry



well i don't think there is really a guide unless you get a ****ton of miis and pray you keep them until you beat the boss i think :/

get a shiny brush idek


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/625899-streetpass-mii-plaza/faqs/67763


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

they don't really have good guides for later levels hurr. thanks tho


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

all i could find in 20 seconds lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> all i could find in 20 seconds lol



lol ty..

but yeah tbh it's pretty much basic dodge stuff it's based on, then that they made the curve so steep is just dumb tbh


----------



## Peter (Sep 7, 2016)

Feels weird having a new avatar after such a long time...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

idk if i should put him in my sig yet


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

Peter said:


> Feels weird having a new avatar after such a long time...



looking good tho (Y)

also damn this ice cream is so good i could eat the whole jar of it ahaha


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

what kind and flavor is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

some vanilla caramel creamy stuff mmm


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

;-; sounds yummy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

yeah it is.

also steam go **** a duck with your refund rules


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

i dont get whats so special about steam


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

game library and stuff lol???

o well just give me the last card so i can delete it smh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

bored for life and always will be


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

cool story amigo

also blah my head hurt hurrrrrrdurrrr


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)

_3 HOURS LEFT_


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2016)

hhhhh literally second question and i just noped tf out Wow Great Job lol yeah no this is not going to go very well ..,,...,


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

so kirby game started working or?? the **** is the sorcery


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

MARIO ON MY iPHONE

I NEED IT NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Super Mario Run" Whaaaat


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

what is mario run lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2016)

"parents?"
"I don't have anything like that."

I'M SHOOK


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

apple juice yay


----------



## boujee (Sep 7, 2016)

lol every art live stream I go to has anime songs playing


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Hope so...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2016)

I LOVE YOU FOR THIS


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ok no now it's started messing again.. so much for trying eh


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Furry. c:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)

tsk tsk


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> tsk tsk



Why did this make me laugh?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

got a can of anchovies, ive never tried anchovies so im a bit excited, though i want to eat it with ramen so i'll have to pick some up tomorrow


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why did this make me laugh?



what?? haha


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2016)

the iphone 7 headphone jack adapter is so stupid like.....what if i want to charge my phone while listening to music


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Blame it all on Disney, look what they did to meh and I'm not the only one who turned out like that, just look at Lindsey, don't forget about Miley.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Blame it all on Disney, look what they did to meh and I'm not the only one who turned out like that, just look at Lindsey, don't forget about Miley.



but what about selena gomez? she turned out fine :O


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> the iphone 7 headphone jack adapter is so stupid like.....what if i want to charge my phone while listening to music



They want you to buy the new, ugly Airpods


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 7, 2016)

oh my god
thats SO dumb


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Tonic said:


> but what about selena gomez? she turned out fine :O



No, most of her songs are about intercourse, she clearly doesnt think about anything else (pretty sure she doesnt write the lyrics, but shes involved) she's horny and she will be always be that way, because of Disnay! I spelt it like that on purpose. XD


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> No, most of her songs are about intercourse, she clearly doesnt think about anything else (pretty sure she doesnt write the lyrics, but shes involved) she's horny and she will be always be that way, because of Disnay! I spelt it like that on purpose. XD



but she's not a complete train wreck like the others and the songs are pretty catchy tho XD


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Selena is friend with Taylor Swift, which is already a great reason to not like her


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Tonic said:


> but she's not a complete train wreck like the others and the songs are pretty catchy tho XD



I guess

Can't keep my hands to myself.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Selena is friend with Taylor Swift, which is already a great reason to not like her



lmao truuuu XD


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2016)

triple post?? OMG


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2016)

double post


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2016)

Daydream said:


> They want you to buy the new, ugly Airpods



not for $160 i'm not!! money grubbers. it's like paying $160 for something i'm gonna lose in a day loool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2016)

>tfw u have loads of homework and you fell asleep


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2016)

My nose just started bleeding for no reason what the ****?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My nose just started bleeding for no reason what the ****?



Happens to me at least once every 3 months

When I was younger, it used to happen at least once every two weeks, it was really annoying and could happen anywhere (in the shower, at school, in the car)...


----------



## Chicha (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I'm gonna give up on getting the star wand and the yellow house. Too expensive. rip yellow lineup x_x I'll just go for the flower collectibles instead. I'd rather save up for art instead.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

I feel like my life is flashing by
And all I can do is watch and cry


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 7, 2016)

punch me in the face


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 7, 2016)

oh goody i get to wear a non-uniform shirt tomorrow


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

feeling great! :}


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Can't believe this album is coming on Friday


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

too much stuff to unpack T___T


----------



## riummi (Sep 7, 2016)

how did it take me so long to come up with that word o-o


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

komahina.

that's all.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

DQ7 hype!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Every one here has such big problems in their lives

And me I'm like "Damn, it's too hot outside"


----------



## riummi (Sep 7, 2016)

agh stop pairing us together >:c i dont even like him in that way = =


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2016)

Why do we eat the same thing all the time? Aren't you getting sick of it..?


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 8, 2016)

i'm on the fourth day of mystic messenger omg fingers crossed i get zen's route [sweats]


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

dang so 28 days since i started with bc and nothing weird yet.. feels good man. and unless those two months coming mess up i def. hope i can continue be on them cause tbh i feel less saucy and the woo hoo drive hasn't gone down, more like reverse actually hah, maybe it's mental though because if you use that and rubber together you are well protected.

enough adult rant, i wonder if could actually pass as under 20 so i could get cheap tix lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 8, 2016)

That was a nice dream... Wish I could go back there again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

might just waste some credit and roll into town, i srsly need to get outside not just taking a short walk with my 3ds smh lolol


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

generic as **** i know, but i really want to travel the world


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

great can like everything stop freezing like yeah i can always delete and re-dl stuff but im not sending it to nintendo, then i can as well just save up for a new n3ds (xl) or something.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

I feel like playing Kirby's Epic Yarn even though I've always hated this game


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

I wish some people can stop crying over everything and grow up. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I feel like playing Kirby's Epic Yarn even though I've always hated this game



i like the idea and the characters are cute but not a too big fan of the wii u

tbh cant be worse than that paint brush clay game


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> i like the idea and the characters are cute but not a too big fan of the wii u
> 
> tbh cant be worse than that paint brush clay game



It's on the Wii though, I bought it when it came out, I think I was 11 or 12, and I never finished it because I thought it was too childish... But the art style is kinda similar to Yoshi's Woolly World (which I want to get on the 3DS), so I think I should give it a second chance

And what's the other game you're talking about?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Daydream said:


> It's on the Wii though, I bought it when it came out, I think I was 11 or 12, and I never finished it because I thought it was too childish... But the art style is kinda similar to Yoshi's Woolly World (which I want to get on the 3DS), so I think I should give it a second chance
> 
> And what's the other game you're talking about?



o right lol xD

kirby and the rainbow paint brush i think ;3


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> o right lol xD
> 
> kirby and the rainbow paint brush i think ;3




Oh, that's the weird game on the Wii U, right? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

yeee i confused them lol OTL

but yea i tried that demo for it. what the actual fudgecake


----------



## piercedhorizon (Sep 8, 2016)

whastg


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

Truly an outstanding series, amazing episode.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

sunny afternooooonnnnnn


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmm, which one do I want?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Eles comem tudo Eles comem tudo
Eles comem tudo E n?o deixam nada ...


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

If you can't take a joke, how can you take yourself seriously?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

It's always the same person(s) who mess things up lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

And how come I can't turn this thing off


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

here's to hoping i can actually finish this damn kirby game now ah would be nice no?


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

I want the "what's bothering you" thread back, mods I have a lot things that are bothering me and this is one of them.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

I totally forgot the grass in AC would change color so quickly
Now I've got to change some patterns ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> I want the "what's bothering you" thread back, mods I have a lot things that are bothering me and this is one of them.



It's back though


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I totally forgot the grass in AC would change color so quickly
> Now I've got to change some patterns ugh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I posted that almost exactly when it came back, my wish came true.
Thanks Tina.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 8, 2016)

honestly never thought i'd enjoy rap this much


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2016)

wow you have reeeeeeeeeeally bad taste


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Bastille's new album is out in 3 hours aaaaaah


----------



## Peter (Sep 8, 2016)

"Just one more episode before I sleep" has turned into "It's 3am I may as well keep watching"


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2016)

drake????????? at school?????????

ok but the people who were literally running out of the dorm building to catch the bus/drive to campus


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2016)

Had a really good few days off, but then I come back and my love is gone? =[ WHY? But then I also won an amiibo, so I mean, are the TBT gods just trying to appease me?


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2016)

rip my pink username


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

wow cheeto and dark slime knight are so op, they were only lvl 22 when they beat the rank A challenge!, my other team was lvl 26 and could barely make it through round 2!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

I really want to go back to school but don't know where to begin. It was always the social aspect I hated.


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

why am i always hungry


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

If you say run, I'll run with you and if you say hide we'll hide, because my love for you can break my heart in two, if you should fall into my arms and tremble like a flower.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

yes it friday ;^;


----------



## Capeet (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it tolerance or is it indifference


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Throw your heart to me
Let it fall and hit the ground, let it go-o-o
Your timing was so wrong and I just want be found
And o-o-o and i-i-i yeah I've got the lines I've got the lines
And its brighter this time, this type of mind this disguise, oh you talk to me...


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 9, 2016)

my boyfriend is honestly so cute..... im dead


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Gross.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> my boyfriend is honestly so cute..... im dead



You're under arrest


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Cringe = Cheese.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 9, 2016)

I think I'm addicted to chocolate milk


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

"And then after he almost kissed me, he asked for a shout-out on Snap, I mean the mouth near my face was gross, but that thirsty promo though...grosser."


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

i think songs that have a good message in them supposedly aren't good, the beat just ain't very danceable. i rather listen to a song with a bunch of references to some vulgar things that has a hella bomb beat so i can dance to it


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Honestly, why does country music exist?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 9, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> Honestly, why does country music exist?



Because some people like it

This world would be boring if everyone would share the same tastes, honeslty.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Because some people like it
> 
> This world would be boring if everyone would share the same tastes, honeslty.



I doubt the world would be boring without country music.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 9, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> I doubt the world would be boring without country music.



Alright then, don't be open-minded and go back listening to your perfect music.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

I never said that the music I like is perfect. I was just stating my disinterest for country music and supporting this thread by placing random thoughts, and anyways, you said yourself:



Daydream said:


> This world would be boring if everyone would share the same tastes, honeslty.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 9, 2016)

*yawn*


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

I took a really long nap lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I always fall asleep on the couch


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> I doubt the world would be boring without country music.



RIDING THE GREEN TRACTOR


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Awake said:


> RIDING THE GREEN TRACTOR



RED SOLO CUPS


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> Honestly, why does country music exist?



lol my mom loves country music i really don't but I don't say anything which isn't fair because she's always telling me insults about what I listen to


----------



## riummi (Sep 9, 2016)

noooo i need season 2 right now
i didn't even finish season 1 yet though


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 9, 2016)

rip </3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Why do ads need to exist on Spotify? They always break the flow of music(before anyone answers, yes, I know why, I just get irritated w/ them).


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 10, 2016)

Haha it's so obvious.... ;>>>
hehe ur adorable <333


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

my body really hurts from p3 yesterday
we had to run 20 laps in 20 min i only managed 15 ugh im dying


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

why are you so cute.... i will never get over you will i )))


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

i wish i didnt get bored of oc's so easily ;^;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

I love him so much and I just wish I could hold him forever


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

So annoying.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

A little annoyed that I got a warning. Post quality and all that jazz.


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i wish i didnt get bored of oc's so easily ;^;



same


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh my goodness that guy was so cute ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Psydye said:


> A little annoyed that I got a warning. Post quality and all that jazz.



that's like half of mine lol. stopped caring tbh

also aaaah now i really wanna watch lav diaz' latest movie, hope they screen it here!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

Seems YT just got a new layout :O


----------



## Altarium (Sep 10, 2016)

I hate sundays. I hate mornings. I hate winter.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

they did? haven't noticed yet but holy man it looks ugly


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Seems YT just got a new layout :O



Oh, not where I live... It looks weird


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

love that fiest mexicana thing lmaooo.

also i should go sleep rip .-.


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

Noodles are my faves.


----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)

400 tbt away from middle class aye


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

uhhh brUh you can at least answer back maybe lmao


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

i really don't know ;v;


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

I love ramen.


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

stop opening my snaps & not replying


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

kianli said:


> stop opening my snaps & not replying



I'm friends with someone who does this, and she looks at texts and doesn't respond either.

Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 11, 2016)

i feel as if im too different to make friends!!!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

Emi_C said:


> i feel as if im too different to make friends!!!



me too :')


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

kook makes me feel feelings i've never felt before


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

I love atmospheric music.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

man halo-halo is so good


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

bias wrecker =͟͟͞͞(꒪⌓꒪*)


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

Happy birthday Namjoon


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Cringe monster.


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

that dream was nice - wish it could've finished though


----------



## KittyKnight (Sep 11, 2016)

*LOUD INHUMANE SCREAMING*

Uh... Sorry.


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

why can't you leave me the f alone


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Leave it alone, please.


----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)

o m g 300 more tbt until middle class


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Snoodle!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Hooray for K-pins!


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

hope im not a replacement


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

I really wanted french fries but okay.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

How nice and warm.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

i love you so much.. sometimes it hurts when i'm away for too long.. but i'll hang in there and we'll get through this.. i'm not giving up on anything now.. especially not now that you gave me the strength and courage to deal with this.. thank you <3


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

gpm why u gotta stream at night ;_;


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Tuesday will be such an exciting day


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm back from the dead it's been what a week omg feels like forever stream of consciousness sorry


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

Just got in a fight over Facebook about why I'm against modern day feminism. It was entertaining to say the least...


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

I like cough drops more than most candies.


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

vanilla custard + strawberries <3


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Sleeping will be more than welcome tonight

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need a hedgehog emoji

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm hungry and sleepy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love post merges

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok bye


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

i wanna have ice cream for lunch but k i should not lol


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2016)

i kind of Really Just Never want to go outside ever again haha hh h


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

tfw u actually wish you had your own place :/


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

I kind of wish my mom would drop dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

my heads hurts for no reason hurr hurr i didn't sleep bad either afaik so


----------



## Daydream (Sep 12, 2016)

Awaiting shipment is the most stressful thing ever


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I kind of wish my mom would drop dead.



Oh...That's nice.


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2016)

I cant believe I turned instead of walking straight


----------



## Daydream (Sep 12, 2016)

I just hope you'll end up realizing how much you ruined a big part of my childhood & teenage years. At least I promised myself to not let you have an impact on the rest of my life.

Bye "dad"


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I just hope you'll end up realizing how much you ruined a big part of my childhood & teenage years. At least I promised myself to not let you have an impact on the rest of my life.
> 
> Bye "dad"



Good for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I just hope you'll end up realizing how much you ruined a big part of my childhood & teenage years. At least I promised myself to not let you have an impact on the rest of my life.
> 
> Bye "dad"



my thoughts too hope i can sort em out.


----------



## boujee (Sep 12, 2016)

I just had $100
Wtf did I spend it on


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

oh god let me get amnesia to wipe these suicidal thoughts from my mind - just for now


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Utarara said:


> oh god let me get amnesia to wipe these suicidal thoughts from my mind - just for now



Is P.E really that bad?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Is P.E really that bad?



lmao no those wernt to do with pe

but pe is pretty bad anyway


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Utarara said:


> lmao no those wernt to do with pe
> 
> but pe is pretty bad anyway



Oh, all the best then, try to keep your mind of it by doing something productive, such as yoga. It helps relieve stress.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

ugh dont remind me of PE I hated that subject so much way back lol

also time for coffee and icecream!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

I wish I had coffee.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2016)

ayyyyy waszup im having Yet Another **** day and im falling behind in school and im really atressed and anxious and sad and dissociated and suicidal and generally just Messed Up lol
also i got a haircut 2day and i hate how i look even more now because i dont have hair to hide my face lolllllll ok can i just ??? Stop Going 2 School plz and thanks


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

My addiction to Love Live! & Idols is spiraling out of control. Send help.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 12, 2016)

found out i got class rep but as usual people i'm 'close' with aren't happy w/ it and my mood went from 105 to -100 in literally ten seconds as they told me that class rep was a garbage position and that i should've done better. even though i literally have no control over who votes for who. LMAO


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Passive aggressive much?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 12, 2016)

i swear its like everytime i watch a new anime or just get into something new all of a sudden i start seeing it everywhere and it follows me. it happened with jojo and now that I'm watching evangelion I keep stumbling upon Ramiel in dumb ****posts without even searching and we just found some random evangelion posters in our garage yesterday


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 12, 2016)

this post speaks to me
http://artist-gossips.tumblr.com/po...till-so-many-snobby-people-that#disqus_thread
Haven't contributed to the discussion but frankly, it takes the words out of my mouth


----------



## emolga (Sep 12, 2016)

do you think sand is called sand because it's between sea and land?


----------



## riummi (Sep 12, 2016)

im getting into wearing turtlenecks w/ skirts now
also i hate writing essays on poems :T


----------



## tae (Sep 12, 2016)

i'm so cold.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

its cloudy outside, hopefully it rains, hopefully it rains on friday morning when i go get my copy of DQ7, its the only thing that would make the walk to the mall enjoyable.


----------



## vel (Sep 13, 2016)

dave franco is so hot


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm so happy for once!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

can this late summer weather go away for real 

also i totally don't want to go to my small cousin on saturday so boring and also it's no fun buying her bday gift cause she never say thank you and she likes them for 2 seconds lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 13, 2016)

emolga said:


> do you think sand is called sand because it's between sea and land?



I've had the same question :0


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Adele's music destroy my soul everytime, even though I've heard each songs a hundred times... (A thousand times for some songs, lol)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm so happy I could die. x-x


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

lol mom if you want me to wash the dishes the least you can do actually put the fatty stuff in hot water+liquid ugh


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

You can never bring me down, no matter how hard you try, I want you to know you mean nothing to me and I wouldn't shed a tear if you disappeared.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 13, 2016)

yo wats up i want him to die a slow, painful death


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT

<3


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Yikes ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 13, 2016)

My leg hurts


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

omg this thunderstorm though, <33


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2016)

why I gotta be so weird


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 14, 2016)

my mom wants me to do a prank to my dad with her but the pranks touches a topic that certainly i don't like


----------



## riummi (Sep 14, 2016)

you always ruin my day
_always_


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 14, 2016)

They've been showing flash flood warnings on TV all day today and every single time I can't make out what they're saying.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

have you ever been super hyped for something but as the release date (or the day youre going to be getting that "something") gets closer and closer you kinda dont feel as hyped for it anymore?


----------



## riummi (Sep 14, 2016)

how the heck did i get a cut on my tongue??


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2016)

why is it almost impossible to checkout on the bestbuy website


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

when u need those night sky silks but they are expensive af :/


----------



## Heyden (Sep 14, 2016)

too bad i have self-control uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

dont*
l o l


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2016)

Xenoblad Chronicles X, Xenoblade Chronicles X... I ordered yesterday and it should be coming soon, I'm so excited!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

riummi said:


> how the heck did i get a cut on my tongue??



Oh no this is painful, I had it once by eating chips


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Oh no this is painful, I had it once by eating chips



Yeah I hate when you bite your tongue or just gets cuts, but then I have a really small mouth so D:

also time to take a walk with the 3ds hm hm


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 14, 2016)

Why can't we have homeroom at the end of the day?


----------



## Capeet (Sep 14, 2016)

It's actually pretty ok being the kid who pairs up with a wall in gym class


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> It's actually pretty ok being the kid who pairs up with a wall in gym class



basically my high school PE lol..


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

omg these herb prawn crackers are soo good

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> It's actually pretty ok being the kid who pairs up with a wall in gym class



yep .-.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

It's such a perfect album <3

They never disappoint!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

bleh i dont likee love live sunshine :/


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 14, 2016)

the swedish word for garden literally translates to tree yard


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

clouds plz make it rain friday morning


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

I finally have two days off <3


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

I need a collab with Bastille and Imagine Dragons


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 14, 2016)

days like these make me motivated to live


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

Bad days


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2016)

it doesn't even make sense I want to be in 8th grade already


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh I feel so great


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2016)

bless your cute soul


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

qurupeco isnt a real monster, he'll never be a real monster, hes like that one chore that nobody likes


----------



## Chicha (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I'm gonna need a haircut soon. My hair's becoming too thick again.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

Spoiler: *Heavy breathing*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

my head hurts also too many things bothering me that people apparently can't hear me out to because they think family is a holy grail or something


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 15, 2016)

If you claim it's sexist as a 'feminist' if certain females only wear skirts/dresses without any context whatsoever, aren't you being hypocritical? Because I'm pretty sure feminism means they can wear whatever they want without people judging.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

I love how you are so denying about everything and you can only bring up the past when it suits you, if I wanna come with examples or actual things that happened, that doesn't suit you cause you are flawless and a bully right?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

>fill in this form if u need to change address
>> but oh no like 80% is not needed wtf lol


----------



## moonford (Sep 15, 2016)

When you realize your problems are so little, but so big at the same time...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 15, 2016)

oml im gonna end up spending all of my money of redbubble stuff these designers are amazing


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 15, 2016)

im probably a side character in my own life


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2016)

omggg there was this suuuuuuuper cute boy at the beauty store but idk


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm so fat and had too much sake


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

brachydios has anger issues


----------



## Daydream (Sep 15, 2016)

Why is my order still in Ontario? Come on it's been two days


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2016)

I kind of want to go to a haunted place.


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

Weird how people believe in haunted places.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

NathanBros said:


> Weird how people believe in haunted places.



How do you figure?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

The 14th was Bowie's birthday. (My snake not the late celebrity.) I took him outside for an explore(thought he preferred to hide in my shirt and skirt), tried to get him to wear a birthday hat I made him, and he got a big yummy rat for dinner. Can't believe my baby boy is already a whole year old! Here's to many many many more years with him!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 16, 2016)

I could be working on assignments right now but for some reason whenever I'm in this class I'm just completely out of it


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

nintendo can you check your freaking updates so they don't crash the games -.-


----------



## ceremony (Sep 16, 2016)

This Thai food hurts


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 16, 2016)

i'm already looking forward to the nap i'm gonna take after class..


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2016)

making home made pizza for dinner and dancing around my kitchen to childish gambino


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

Peter said:


> making home made pizza for dinner and dancing around my kitchen to childish gambino



mmm homemade pizza <3


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't even know if I have a recognizable (coloring) style 
in a crisis to settle down


----------



## Daydream (Sep 16, 2016)

Life is good


----------



## Chicha (Sep 16, 2016)

I have to go to appointment and run errands in a little while. Kinda hoping I can hit the mall afterward but we'll see.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

finally done handing out my flowers jesus that clogged invo man


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm really glad its finally Fall in AC because I got tired of hearing the Cicadas all the time and its nice to finally have different color leaves.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

I love this game so much <33


----------



## Daydream (Sep 16, 2016)

Coooold


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 16, 2016)

Can I get free stuff from my dad tomorrow


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 17, 2016)

I just realized in almost every post I make, there's at least one typo. Usually the typo is just missing a word or something but it makes it sound like English isn't my first language (to me it does).


----------



## tae (Sep 17, 2016)

i'm in deep help me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2016)

feeling so tired.. go away

also stupid Japan commercial on tv go away


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

Ship faster please I actually really want this *0*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

when you want to look up some artwork from a game you're playing but then you find spoilers rip me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

No idea what my avi should be


----------



## Chicha (Sep 17, 2016)

Feeling pretty happy right now. 

Starting to get a little hungry so maybe I'll have dinner in a while.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 17, 2016)

Could I just skip tomorrow and wake up on Monday morning


----------



## Daydream (Sep 17, 2016)

I've never owned wireless headphones before, and now that I have them... OH MY GOD
This is the best thing ever! I'm blown away lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

Why do we get IN a car, yet we get ON a bus?


----------



## boujee (Sep 18, 2016)

a girl confessed to me and idk how to feel about it
who are you


----------



## riummi (Sep 18, 2016)

after reading ^
i wish someone would confess to me


----------



## boujee (Sep 18, 2016)

riummi said:


> after reading ^
> i wish someone would confess to me



aha maybe one day
it wasn't via message but a gal from school who I never talked to before so it was just sudden and random to me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

dear nintendo please fix that bug with the mansion streetpass game please


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

whoa getting all of your hours of sleep feels great. I haven't done  that in a long time.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

ive got a stuffy nose :<


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

wish i had more dough i really want dqvii


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

oh no its already sunday, im not mentally ready for school yet


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

my nose is /still/ bleeding. this is how im gonna die yall.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Why can't people manage their dl's properly rip


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

i hope my sisters shop does well <3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I hate it when people test my patience.


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2016)

Utarara said:


> ive got a stuffy nose :<



i've had a stuffy nose for a week now it sucks!!! i want to breathe again


----------



## Elov (Sep 18, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> a girl confessed to me and idk how to feel about it
> who are you



The exact same thing happened to me a few years ago, never spoken to her or anything. I'm actually gonna post what happened on TBT confessions. x)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

brb grinding yoshi's island until xmas lmao.

also i should probably sell some red carnations but hnng i like em too much


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 18, 2016)

Meep why do some people have to overreact when someone says they are on depression?? It's an illness, they could say o i caught a cold and you wouldn't tell them to stop 
Just let them share their feelings, you can choose to ignore?? Ah, right. Kids who get #triggered i suppose
Not about me but yeah, if you don't know what a person is going through it's best not to make matters worse.


----------



## riummi (Sep 18, 2016)

I wanna die because of this cold 
;; it's so hard to focus


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

94 guests here, what the **** lol

also tfw u walk around and shake your 3ds bc you are too lazy to get out hahah


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

Just 200 more to go!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ive become a beautiful butterfly


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

Today was a good day.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh, what a surprise. The reason someone decided to text me is because they just want something from me...


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Stop saying edgy; it's stupid.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

now what


----------



## riummi (Sep 19, 2016)

its so sweet that you would wake up 10 min earlier to buy me some coffee


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 19, 2016)

im seeing my therpasit tomorrow for the first time in two weeks lol i dont rly understand how i am still alive byt ?? cool?


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2016)

People say to look at the positives but what positives do I have besides being alive and having a roof under my head? Everyone who I went to school with seems to be successful and going to some top high class university blah blah, while I am still in the damn hole I've been in for my entire freaking life and I just can't help but be so damn jealous


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

when you wake up too early because you need to pee and it's so hot even though it's mid-late september.. GET COLD.

also i hate when i wake up bc i need to pee.. i mean yes i guess it's good to not pee in your bed but tbh >>


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2016)

i have to get up in 3 hours so i might just not go to sleep is that a good idea


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

should go outsied but i hate this chilly sunny weather that is going on rn. well i do need to take out the trash and walk with my 3ds so whatever but still smh lol


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2016)

Zane said:


> is that a good idea



nope


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 19, 2016)

I argued with a vegan
woop I should keep my opinion to myself


----------



## Capeet (Sep 19, 2016)

Ugh I'm really tempted to buy amiibo cards but they cost so much


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 19, 2016)

i need to go to an out of state college


----------



## Aquari (Sep 19, 2016)

i got some rose oil today, i tried to put some in my humidifier and it kinda didnt work but it still smells great


----------



## moonford (Sep 19, 2016)

I know your game.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2016)

I love death n' roll music.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 19, 2016)

lol
i'm so glad that you think that actually, you have no idea.


----------



## riummi (Sep 19, 2016)

my classmate is too relatable lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2016)

5 hours left hurr durr let's go back to sleep. wait i had coffee


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

can i just.. not.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2016)

im going to fail my  german class

also  i wrote mein german class b4 editing it bc i noticed it why  am i like thi s.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

i thought 7+4 was 13 on a math test


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)

8PM could you come faster? Merci <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2016)

They just showed a Christmas commercial, what the hell..?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 20, 2016)

how the heck are people able to wear long jeans and sweaters in 80 degree weather


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> how the heck are people able to wear long jeans and sweaters in 80 degree weather



determination, anger, and emo-ness . 

source: wears long jeans and sweaters in every weather condition evr


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

Why do so many people have terrible grammar?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Why do so many people have terrible grammar?



Because some people are younger and don't totally master the English grammar yet? Because some people are not native English speaker?

And... some are just uneducated, I guess


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> They just showed a Christmas commercial, what the hell..?



y'know, its never early for xmas


----------



## riummi (Sep 20, 2016)

i need a bf that i can send flowers to


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2016)

hmmm. should I write that note


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

why is utada so perfect.


----------



## riummi (Sep 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> hmmm. should I write that note



yes
even though i have no idea what its about


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 20, 2016)

They thought I had puffy eyes because I stayed up all night.
Little did they know.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

I need to exercise more(even though I hate it).


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been craving pizza/sushi for the past few weeks but I don't have any money to buy them. I wouldn't eat them together though.


----------



## riummi (Sep 20, 2016)

how the heck did i get this blue mark on my leg??


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2016)

i think im losing a friend.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2016)

2 days left of school until spring break thank ****ing god


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

so tired also i hope you really go away next week -.-


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

I just downloaded Flappy Bird... Reminding me of my days in high school xD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 21, 2016)

Hope it comes in today.

---
I just wanna be home to myself, without the worry of getting things done or whatever. But I guess that has to wait for the weekend, huh?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 21, 2016)

My tooth hurts :c


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

People annoy me.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 21, 2016)

what a day!


----------



## Koden (Sep 21, 2016)

birthday day + sick day ?
ive never been sick on my birthday before i dont think
and if i was then i cant recall it


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

This movie is so sad


----------



## jiny (Sep 21, 2016)

when ur crush sees that perfect pic u took


----------



## riummi (Sep 21, 2016)

pls let me stay home PLS


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 21, 2016)

there's a reason my door's closed ._.


----------



## riummi (Sep 21, 2016)

omfg i haven't skipped a day of school for 5 years in a row - why can't I just skip one day where we just have freaking chapel and I'm sick??


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 21, 2016)

When will I stop buying villagers and being lazy


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 21, 2016)

iM ALIVE


----------



## tae (Sep 21, 2016)

pls help me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

omg so that album actually existed what the firetrucks... this better work now


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

why do ppl hate norton?, i think its pretty good


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 22, 2016)

I like how our English class is like a cult


----------



## Limon (Sep 22, 2016)

mom please return from the a̶p̶p̶o̶i̶n̶t̶m̶e̶n̶t̶ war with taco bell


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> why do ppl hate norton?, i think its pretty good



the antivirus? bc it sucks and the searches takes way too long for nuffin


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> the antivirus? bc it sucks and the searches takes way too long for nuffin



ye the anti virus, i dont mind the long scans, i just let it scan in the background while i do somethin else


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> ye the anti virus, i dont mind the long scans, i just let it scan in the background while i do somethin else



yeah it's slow though and most of the time you need other 'wares to do the things anyways.


----------



## Dim (Sep 22, 2016)

Brother's birthday is coming up. I don't mind wasting more $$$ geting him something but idk what ti get him lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 22, 2016)

that icon is nasty lol


----------



## boujee (Sep 22, 2016)

getting a parental meeting


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 22, 2016)

My Patronus is a brown hare.
I'd rather want a cool eagle or sth :'(


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2016)

ur so cute i wish i could have u for myself but i can't...


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

hoorah!, thunderstorm!


----------



## Joy (Sep 23, 2016)

Like in my eyeeeessss, what do you see? A cult of personality.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

i'll probably go watch that film tonight, it seems really interesting and p much yolo.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 23, 2016)

Spoiler: random



how did B get most votes I liked A + C better
Movies & theme parks for the win


----------



## Capeet (Sep 23, 2016)

6 hours of exam over, I could sleep for a week. I'm scared but still looking forward to the preliminary results..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> 6 hours of exam over, I could sleep for a week. I'm scared but still looking forward to the preliminary results..



dang hope you did well!

also ugh my mom being a hypocrite ahh //quadruple facepalm


----------



## Aquari (Sep 23, 2016)

the recent rainy/cloudy weather has been making me happy these past few days


----------



## Squidward (Sep 23, 2016)

I decided to name my dog Madoka


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

why don't we have painkillers when you need it ugh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 23, 2016)

i need a break


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Why do people complain about a lack of diversity in a job and such? If you have a problem w/ it become a part of the solution. Otherwise, SHUT UP!


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2016)

HE LIKES ME YAY


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Being unable to understand lyrics in a song is extremely annoying.


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2016)

he's so ****ing cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WANT TO SEE HIM AGAIN ALREADY MONDAY PLS HURRY


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 24, 2016)

youtube it would be awesome if you didn't recommended me claymotion horror mini-movies. thank you



isnt supposed these are against your rules???


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Jetix said:


> youtube it would be awesome if you didn't recommended me claymotion horror mini-movies. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> isnt supposed these are against your rules???


XD


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2016)

I s2g 
Gfy


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2016)

I cant get a wink of sleep and I'm so tired...wtf is wrong with this cough??


----------



## Aquari (Sep 24, 2016)

so much pizza...rip stomach


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ugg chicken tacos not normal ones.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 24, 2016)

I LOVE MY BOYFRIEND


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

this cloth farming/grinding is so tedious but i want that hat lol


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 24, 2016)

pi


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

I loveeee chamomile teaaaaaa


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2016)

Ahhh another cute guy
Another reason to shop here more often (^_-)


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 24, 2016)

tfw you see your artist friends/mutuals' artwork used as icon or sig on this forum without credit 
what to do


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

A boyfriend would be cool


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Eh.


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2016)

Ohhhh myyyy godddd cute guys everywhere


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 24, 2016)

I like the cold.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2016)

Why does this always happen, and why am I always surprised?


----------



## boujee (Sep 24, 2016)

Once you hit 18, you gain the magic, mind reading ability to tell when someone lies about their age on the internet.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 24, 2016)

every time i see one of his messages pop up on steam i get a little pissed off, still love em though.


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Once you hit 18, you gain the magic, mind reading ability to tell when someone lies about their age on the internet.



i can't wait


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2016)

Kms


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

My friend sent me this: 
It made me laugh.


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2016)

I've never been so excited for a Monday


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2016)

How many spring rolls before you get a heart attack?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

when you fight like 3-4 arcane monsters and they don't drop the currency ..   fffffffffffffff


----------



## Daydream (Sep 25, 2016)

So confused and disappointed


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 25, 2016)

I can't just write an entire story in 3 days, that's just me! ;___; I need time to think about ideas I'm not a fast writer aHHHH


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 25, 2016)

Four day weekend! #yes #nowork #thankyousomuch


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 25, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> I LOVE MY BOYFRIEND



GAY


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

i think that person forgot that those files always get encrypted. mango fails


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2016)

I've been getting the urge to play Thousand Year Door again. I usually get the feeling to play it again every September. idk why lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

^posted in the wrong thread ._.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 25, 2016)

the ending of this is gonna be so rushed but hey i gotta print this out tonight i got no choice :x


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 25, 2016)

i love how much faster the iphone 7 is omg


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2016)

Why does this mostly innocent manga have a preview for Monster Musume in it >>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Why does this mostly innocent manga have a preview for Monster Musume in it >>



lmao hurt by it?

also damn mangoes this record is so good, wish I had it irl tbh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

Saw this link on a comment in FA: [video]http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_nx1oftd0b41spe0gy.mp4[/video]


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

someone send me painkillers stupid tension headaches


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 26, 2016)

witch witchy witch


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

I was on the way home on the bus last Thursday when an old lady came up to me and asked if she could sit next to me. I nodded in response to her question and gave her a smile. She then continued to chat about this dog that she has, making no sense to me whatsoever. All I got out of her was the name which was about it, then all of a sudden I heard this loud yap that came from her cloak. It was so loud that all eyes were on her and even the bus driver had a glance. Turns out that she had actually hidden the dog so that they could both get on the bus together, it sort of warmed my heart a little! It was such a cute moment!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 26, 2016)

The weather is absolutely stunning today.


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2016)

ahahah the birthday bell system is so broken i got 70 (???) and it's not my birthday even by the forum's timezone


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 26, 2016)

oh wow, it slipped my mind

BEEN ON TBT OVER A YEAR


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 26, 2016)

feeling like dying
all these years I fought for nothing
I don't know how I can reach them
Is it really that bad...?
What am I doing wrong?
I have no place where I belong.
the antidepressant dose I'm currently taking is probably too low, I must not forget to ask my therapist tomorrow.

money is all that makes me happy atm
kinda sad 
Buying nice things only to feel a little bit of excitement in life


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 26, 2016)

oh yay i get to see you for the first time in 3 years


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2016)

I wanna talk to you :T


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 27, 2016)

i want to go to sleep and never wake up </3


----------



## Kanaa (Sep 27, 2016)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
i'm so consumed with jealousy i think it's driving my mood and emotions at this point;; i can't handle the thought of disappointment and heart break again...i think someone is going to take you away from me so easily as i fell for you. It's happened before,, who is to say that it won't happen again? ...i want my heart back before it breaks by the hands of you. I can't put my faith or trust out there just for you to throw it on the ground


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2016)

^Aw kana my bb ;;
have a hug


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2016)

lol we r working w Gender Roles im emglish class n im dying ppl here are . meninists .


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

dont act like u knw me honestlyyyyy


----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

Pen pineapple apple pen


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

please call me back ;;

also i really want pasta with some creamy sauce meow


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2016)

im looking forward 2 th love life update 2morrow. .... but ... im a bit worried it'll take up a whole bunch of space n it already takes up 1.3 gb on my phone and i dont have a lot of space left so ri p.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

feeling kinda worried now hope you are okay...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2016)

The politic threads on here make me cringe so bad.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope I get to meet an alien in this lifetime. Maybe I've already met one and I just don't know it?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2016)

I feel like I'm going insane!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 27, 2016)

leeeeeeeeeeeee //sHUT UP


----------



## boujee (Sep 27, 2016)

school and work


----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

Whyyyy </3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm getting hungry and I want to make something but it's getting close to dinner.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

I HATE my job I HATE the people I work with... I spent the whole fu**ing summer doing other's people shifts to help them, because they were sick, they were going to the ZOO, etc, but when I ask for my first ever day off in two years, it's a NO from everyone??? I HATE all of you


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2016)

*tired of saying I self-diagnose and want to see a professional*
*dad calls me a stupid emo when he sees cut arm*
*oh yeah "hey dad im mental take me to a pro" isn't a good idea*
</3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

tf u look dank af on your id card photo hahah


----------



## Daydream (Sep 28, 2016)

Finally some good news yaaaay


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 28, 2016)

Push or Pull? 
go or not to go?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 28, 2016)

it's going to rain !!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 28, 2016)

noice no school friday :>>>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

so tired hurr durr

o well hopefully some fun weekend : >


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 28, 2016)

seeing all of these spongebob screencaps makes me want to watch the old spongebob episodes again


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 28, 2016)

I dunno.


----------



## pottingston (Sep 28, 2016)

comic sans is a great font what are you talking about


also watching dogs do dumb, cute things makes me very happy


----------



## Daydream (Sep 28, 2016)

pottingston said:


> comic sans is a great font what are you talking about
> 
> 
> also watching dogs do dumb, cute things makes me very happy



You so stylish


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2016)

What's wrong w/ comic sans?

In any case my mind is still warped.


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2016)

what do i wanna do in life
someone tell me


----------



## Chicha (Sep 29, 2016)

Feeling a lot better thank god. These past few weeks have been super stressful. I'm nervous about Saturday but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

i want crisps also gotta love when you forget the time for your hats and stuff on streetpass lol


----------



## Squidward (Sep 29, 2016)

Psydye said:


> What's wrong w/ comic sans?
> 
> In any case my mind is still warped.



I don't think comic sans is _that_ bad, it's more like why do "professionals" think comic sans is a good idea for their logo or whatever else.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I don't think comic sans is _that_ bad, it's more like why do "professionals" think comic sans is a good idea for their logo or whatever else.



Lol, check this out: http://lillepalle.dk/

mainly in danish but ...overuse of comic sans lmao


----------



## Squidward (Sep 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Lol, check this out: http://lillepalle.dk/
> 
> mainly in danish but ...overuse of comic sans lmao



The worst part about this is how good this could be? The "Jeg spiller stadig" part actually looks decent.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Squidward said:


> The worst part about this is how good this could be? The "Jeg spiller stadig" part actually looks decent.



Yeah I know right XD Well if you understand Danish/Norwegian/Swedish or something the site could be decent to browse (and somewhat unintentionally fun) but yeah all this comic sans aaah


----------



## Squidward (Sep 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I know right XD Well if you understand Danish/Norwegian/Swedish or something the site could be decent to browse (and somewhat unintentionally fun) but yeah all this comic sans aaah



I've actually been learning Swedish on Duolingo lmao but I only understood a couple of words. ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I've actually been learning Swedish on Duolingo lmao but I only understood a couple of words. ; v ;



Ah cool, good luck if still do it  And yeah since it's in Danish some words can be really different but yeah I love all the amateurish writings there haha


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 29, 2016)

gonna have to stay after school to finish my art. I just want my 3-day weekend already :{


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok I really hope this pot doesn't explode in the kiln. I like how it looks right now and if it explodes imma be so sad


----------



## Daydream (Sep 29, 2016)

The hedgehog in Open Season is just so cute


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2016)

i'm old  (҂ `з? )


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2016)

God damn it all
I guess i do huh


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2016)

Metallica was amazing tonight! :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2016)

Today was a good day.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 30, 2016)

Friends ignoring me on whatsapp because I spam too much
I have to learn not to rely too much on people and talk to strangers instead, yeah
The less someone knows about me the better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The youkai watch toy is pricey I don't think I want it that much to pay that sum l-lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2016)

I hate the word "bae". I also hate the lenny face. All those text kawaii smilies as well. Ah hell, I'm a HATER!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I hate the word "bae". I also hate the lenny face. All those text kawaii smilies as well. Ah hell, I'm a HATER!



agrees with everything you said, especially "bae".


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

I am a very tilted, salty, and raging person in a toxic MOBA game. :v


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2016)

come back </3


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

i wanna get to 5k posts


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

V-drift said:


> I am a very tilted, salty, and raging person in a toxic MOBA game. :v



League of Legends? I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 30, 2016)

wow, so dumb.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2016)

he smILED at me oMsnsndn


----------



## Squidward (Sep 30, 2016)

V-drift said:


> I am a very tilted, salty, and raging person in a toxic MOBA game. :v



What stops me from getting all salty is playing with someone I know. That way when someone's an idiot we can just laugh at them the whole time and not care.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 30, 2016)

Man, the past few days have just sucked


----------



## Daydream (Sep 30, 2016)

22 hours until I see Adele

I still can't believe it

I'LL BE IN THE SAME ROOM AS HER


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2016)

I was just gonna watch a serial killer documentary and then I get a call from 'unknown' so I'm just creeped out a little lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2016)

riummi said:


> I was just gonna watch a serial killer documentary and then I get a call from 'unknown' so I'm just creeped out a little lol



Lol.


----------



## Limon (Oct 1, 2016)

How is my friends dog doing?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 1, 2016)

its saturday already? then tomorrow is sunday... and the day after i haveto go to school
it was so quick but staurday is the first day but... its already 1pm? what did i even do before?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 1, 2016)

Stomach pains after being on the iron tablets again, i'll be pleased when I no longer have to take them.


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2016)

this person is very special to me since they aren't grossed out by me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

riummi said:


> I was just gonna watch a serial killer documentary and then I get a call from 'unknown' so I'm just creeped out a little lol



i'd be too. tbh at least since dad actually split up our phone accounts i haven't got a single salesperson call or just prank ones so yeah das good.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 1, 2016)

oh my god those last two episodes were great. An epic, over dramatic rock, paper, scissors duel and Josuke once again abusing people for money


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 1, 2016)

i'm a horrible person


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

trying to figure out these colors but since mozilla ****ed up the color thing on dropdown menus gg


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 1, 2016)

marshmallon


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 1, 2016)

really so tired of you fighting me on EVERY. SINGLE. THING.


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2016)

I saw the cute guy again ///-///


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 1, 2016)

I have this old drawing tablet tablet but I can't a download for the driver anywhere...


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 1, 2016)

They got a bunch of chance, All of the attention maybe. And now, They could not get it trying to Miss all the stuff (clucking).


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2016)

I need to remember to put a bunch of fountains down next time I plot reset holy ****


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

What to eat


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2016)

Finally platinumed _Final Fantasy 13-2!_!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

Tina said:


> Finally platinumed _Final Fantasy 13-2!_!



Congrats 

also ugh this mouse is starting to hurt my hand >:c


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

i love jojo ****posts


----------



## Chicha (Oct 2, 2016)

Things are starting to look up but we'll see with time.


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2016)

Should I say yes or no ಠ_ಠ


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok I'm so done
Why do I even bother anymore smh


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

Our lesson in Biology is about fungi and I see the famous mushroom collectible and I am immediately alarmed that I haven't started studying yet


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2016)

Decided to get Metroid Prime Federation Force. It's not that bad so far/. Not the game I was looking for but it's a good game nonetheless.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Meeeh gotta wait like another hour until I can go into town lol.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 3, 2016)

Eggs are so weird to me. I either love them or they make me sick to my stomach (especially the smell)


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2016)

can't sleep cuz i can't lie down without my neck stiffening up ):


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

stupid mozilla removing some color **** D: <


----------



## Peter (Oct 3, 2016)

looks like I'm Morty for Halloween 



also I hate parcel delivery services


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Peter said:


> looks like I'm Morty for Halloween
> View attachment 184994
> 
> also I hate parcel delivery services


Dang nice avatar : D

yeah deliveries and mail services can go suck a duck indeed at least here in Sweden. 

Also ****ed up firefox browser hoorays


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm so proud of myself today. I started working on my study guide a week before the exam and got 2 chapters done on it. If I do 2 daily I can get it done before the end of the week.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 3, 2016)

i want sushi


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

PH may be a great site to kill time, but their discussion threads are totally boring/useless. Even at off-topic discussions they still want to talk about Pokemon, bleh. (Can't fully blame them though, since the site's full of kids).
I enjoy TBT's intellectual discussion threads, helps me be updated and stuff.


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2016)

I'M FREEZING.... and slowly going broke on tbt


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you people, for buying all the famous mushrooms.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Thank you people, for buying all the famous mushrooms.



Yeah someone better make a hoarder/scalper group for that .-.

Also I should really call these people but I'm probably gonna sound awkward af.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

woooooaah, livin' on a prayer


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Well if I actually knew how to go further to a clinic with only this sure thanks a lot for the help suckers


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 4, 2016)

Geometry class is literally the easiest class to sleep in no joke. I never have trouble staying awake in school but god, geometry is so so so boring. It doesn't help that he turns the lights off so we can see the board easier (even though that doesn't help at all because the projector is completely off focus anyway)


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 4, 2016)

By hook or by crook


----------



## V-drift (Oct 4, 2016)

Well my biology exam was a mess


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

this class is more like 0.000001% rather than 1% drop rate lmao 

also why is my mozilla in swedish ffs


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2016)

clowns


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2016)

stop thinking about that pls


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm lyric pranking my friend I can't breathe lmfao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

Are you crazy or I am crazy.....

Can we call then everyone crazy?

Or that just me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

really wish they'd made computer mice with more matte surfaces o well


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol how am i getting all of these tracking cookies all of a sudden


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> Lol how am i getting all of these tracking cookies all of a sudden



bad anti-virus or just set your browser not to track you obviously.


----------



## Peter (Oct 5, 2016)

Got two essays to read and grade, an essay to write myself, revision for an exam I have tomorrow, and a lab write-up to do and I'm just laying here drowning in stress


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

Just because I'm gonna sell all of them this week
Don't think I'm happy
Or I am happy...
I don't know what to think of myself


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

yay unhealthy food also i need to look up how the heck i can get that doctor's note now like wtf man...


----------



## moonford (Oct 5, 2016)

I wish I was better with handling peoples emotions.

I'm sorry for being useless when you cry, I'm just awkward. 

Wish I could be seen as a normal person rather than a weirdo with these strong views.

I'm sorry to all of those in the past I have clashed with and I want a new start.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 5, 2016)

I just don't like digital art as much as I like traditional. I feel kind of forced to do digital art, but I feel like I'm worse at it and it's just not the same to me. I like how you can always undo mistakes, though.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

omggg im starting to get feelings for him again





NO i must control myself


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 5, 2016)

I love it when it rains but its still sunny out it. The air has this orange glow and it's so beautiful


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2016)

why am i seeing a guy eating a caterpillar wtf

what im even doing with my life tbh :-(


----------



## tae (Oct 5, 2016)

man i love when my hands tremble :^)


----------



## moonford (Oct 5, 2016)

Irritating, arrogant filth.

Go away. 

He walked out, yay.


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2016)

i miss you!


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

I like him sooo much wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just want to be friends but my brain won't let me

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmfao kms


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't even know. emotions are weird.


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2016)

kianli said:


> I like him sooo much wtf
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I FEEL YOU GIRL 
gotta keep telling my brain to stop


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

totally don't wanna call around cause it takes ages to even get to talk with someone ugh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 6, 2016)

I feel like my head is going to explode


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 6, 2016)

GET YUORSELF TOGETHER IT PROB DOESNT MEAN ANYTHGJN


----------



## mogyay (Oct 6, 2016)

ahh my new 3ds is supposed to come today but it's nearly 1pm and i can't remember when the post usually arrives, i really hope i get to play it today


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Lol at my SP mansion/monster manor being corrupt -.-


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 6, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HRnkWDcmPic
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rt7Vx9wn76s
Oh my god, weirdest ASMR videos ever. I have to delete my history now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

why do i sound like a fart and talk way too fast when i need to call like doctors or stuff ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

I wanna take some helium so I can have a squeaky voice


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 6, 2016)

I missed my one year on tbt anniversary a week ago. Damn, it's been a good year. Thanks to all the friends i've made, i might not be on much but i don't plan on leaving any time soon.


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2016)

I wanna punch myself and you in the face rn


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 6, 2016)

Does it make you feel uncomfortable with him all over you like that?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

i hope i have some paint left now...

also meh your phone broke again ah...


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 6, 2016)

is a gingerbread mans's house made of flesh?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 6, 2016)

well thats one off my list


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2016)

oh so one of my best friends is a mexican bisexual furry. and 13


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2016)

he makes me all fuzzy inside.


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2016)

guys who play the violin = A+++


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Have to finish making a cake.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 6, 2016)

i use ~ too much


----------



## Aquari (Oct 6, 2016)

dammit


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2016)

dude wtf can you shower and brush your teeth plz im 30-60cm away from you and i can smell that horripilant smells inside your mouth and the smell that you havent showered in 10 years omg x_x


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 6, 2016)

I can't believe I got this haircut. I feel like my personality is too boring for this lmao.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 6, 2016)

oh gosh, pumpkin hummus doesnt work *at all*


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 7, 2016)

tee hee


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2016)

I love Epik High ;u;


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

so my friends are fighting but i'm finally included in something so i feel special i'm a bad person


----------



## Squidward (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm wearing my red fluffy socks... Love them!


----------



## Lilac (Oct 7, 2016)

Bonbon's not as cute as I initially thought, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> oh so one of my best friends is a mexican bisexual furry. and 13



whut 

also totally not hungry for this stew but eh :/


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 7, 2016)

why do i always look like crap lolllll


----------



## Capeet (Oct 7, 2016)

I found a song that perfectly describes how big a loser I am


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 9, 2016)

my mood went from 100 to 0 in an instant plummet..

~~~

i don't know why you do this to me. you know that it hurts me, and that it puts me in a rough position with everyone else... i want to be with you but i can't just leave these two here alone........ you talked with me for an hour all weekend, that was it. i guess i should just expect this now...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

i want tuesday now..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2016)

Wish I would have remembered to order something earlier =[ I'm so dang hungry. Gunna eat a million chicken nuggets when i get home X.X


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Can't wait for my tie dye shirts to arrive in the mail! <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Can't wait for my tie dye shirts to arrive in the mail! <3



I wish I owned tie dye things


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 9, 2016)

What I just got voice mails that were sent to me like 5 five months ago and one was about a meeting

oops


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> What I just got voice mails that were sent to me like 5 five months ago and one was about a meeting
> 
> oops



voicemail are the worst tbh i still need to fix mine since i switched the company lol.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)

the lip syncing is so bad it hurts ;;;


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

I want to dye my hair.


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2016)

There are millions of people longing for immortality, that don't know what to do with themselves on a rainy afternoon


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

someone sell me FR treasure please?

also man i gotta start listen more to jorge palma and stuff he seems cool


----------



## dankity (Oct 9, 2016)

idk


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 9, 2016)

cHILD nO these plushies were expensive

;__;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2016)

this guys seem like they are having sex instead of fighting lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2016)

ok but in this song im listening to it sound to me slike tthey are talkign abt spongebob for some reason but ???? they really arent singing anything that sounds spongebob-y????  why


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2016)

i want this denim jacket but i want this coat and these sweaters why is everything so expensive


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 9, 2016)

drowning in
a cloud of memories
wishing that past 
to be present


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2016)

theres this dude in  y class who Always wears these red ****ing shorts and it is OCTOBER. it is super cold i dont understanddddddd how is he alive


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 10, 2016)

I wanna pop the carbonation bubbles on the edge of my Sprite.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2016)

There was a three day benefit concert here and so there are a bunch of the band members here and they're all drunk tonight because it was the last night, so they were all worried about leaving their drinks somewhere to go outside and so I told them I could watch the drinks so they can go out, and one of the band dudes was like "If she spits in it that'll only make it better, I'd prefer it actually." and winked at me, like what even. Can't stop laughing.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 10, 2016)

White snakes look weird


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

^lol they don't

@kaydee ahaha.. well someone had fun 

also slept kind well but hoooo boy do i need some massage. also i need to buy a frame for a thing but rip wallet


----------



## Capeet (Oct 10, 2016)

I potted one of my plants Lil' Tyrkling yesterday and it looks miserable now. Cheer up lil' buddy!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

today is the homecoming football game for 7th grade but the guy i used to like is on the team ((

we both hate each other so it's going to be awkward. i have to go too because im in band!!! kms


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2016)

Actions speak louder than words hm 
In this case - yea they do smh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

aaaah yonta, yontaaaa minha linda ~


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

my friends aren't going to the game (

im going to be a lone


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 10, 2016)

Good news is I felt I did really well on my exam. The bad news is I feel completely useless for this group assignment due on Sunday. It's only 25 points which isn't a lot for a group assignment, but I really just want to find some way to contribute. Looking at all these formulas and long list of information is discouraging.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

almost 20k posts in this thread : o


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

some staff are bored lol.

also mom yeah right you are so understanding and i should be eternally grateful hurr durr.. **** u


----------



## Altarium (Oct 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> some staff are bored lol.
> 
> also mom yeah right you are so understanding and i should be eternally grateful hurr durr.. **** u



I mean... she is the reason why you're alive, so I agree you should be grateful


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

im not going to that game.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

Altarium said:


> I mean... she is the reason why you're alive, so I agree you should be grateful



lmao want me to be triggered. and no i should not.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

20k

Please finish loadingggggg


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i actually ate a meal without pain


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2016)

........ lena ph............................


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ........ lena ph............................



wattt loll?

also feeling so tiredd :/


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

wheeze


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> wattt loll?
> 
> also feeling so tiredd :/



i was listening to that german singer lena meyer-landrut
n on swedish spotify they had accidentally added an album featuring lena ph on her page... rip


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i was listening to that german singer lena meyer-landrut
> n on swedish spotify they had accidentally added an album featuring lena ph on her page... rip



ahh and omg nice fail there :^)
--

also why did i just do this.. why i feel so damn fail right now.. i didn't want that reaction **** from dad now gahh kill me.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

i want it to stop but i cant just let go


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

just kms now please do it


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2016)

my appointment on wednesday will Suck  n i havent even done the thing she told me to yet lol... dont rly see a point tbh but i'll probably have to do it because i feel like she'll get pissed otherwise . also it was rly weird how las time she kept asking if i was angry at her for making me write that stuff like uh no not really it just rly made it all worse but im not angry?? and especially not at her?? it just confuses me even more and makes me even mroe uncomfortable with going there on wednesday tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

rip there are killer clowns in my state


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> rip there are killer clowns in my state



same


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

^dang glad they haven't spread here

also sheila calm the **** down...


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm so BORED 
god help me I need a life


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i've had a really bad day today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> i've had a really bad day today



Same here ;-;


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 10, 2016)

i really want actual autumn weather, with foliage, cool weather, and very blue skies. living at the beach sucks sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> i've had a really bad day today



eu tamb?m :vvv


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

lol anyone remember the tbt user Daybreak?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> lol anyone remember the tbt user Daybreak?



vaguely, the username sounds familiar


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> vaguely, the username sounds familiar



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?102450-Daybreak


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?102450-Daybreak



omg i remember her wtf


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

my jaw is sore.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

lol he tried to change the internet password, it wouldve worked if you hadnt left your computer unattended ;}


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

**** off


----------



## puni (Oct 10, 2016)

I can't tell if your sarcastic, but I'm p sure u are ;;;u;


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i just want to touch his soft hand D:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

end me


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

my god, how are you so naive


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

http://67.media.tumblr.com/dac5d54853713ef151a7c92ebf26dfb6/tumblr_oeeuylR4Zj1vbkhomo1_500.jpg IM SCARED


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2016)

been working on hw for four hours straight...not even done yet


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 11, 2016)

it's funny that people tell me i'm a really good public speaker but i don't feel i'm much better than average. i have to practice a lot anyway because i can't just lecture off the top of my head


----------



## queensmistake (Oct 11, 2016)

Why was Kain Wise in Jupiter Ascending issued grav boots_ and_ fancy high tech wings when he was a skyjacker? Kinda seems like overkill.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?102450-Daybreak



lol that about me page...

also rip tired also dad stop this ****


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

yay I get to see him today


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

i got a 25 on social studies test?!!! and 50 on reading?!! wtf wjshz

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> yay I get to see him today



this is the only good thing about my day today ))


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

i love finding the most random **** in my inbox


Spoiler: lenny


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i love finding the most random **** in my inbox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lenny



what were thos collectibles?  they looked like roses


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> what were thos collectibles?  they looked like roses



they were. they were a valentines day collectible you had to recieve from someone to appear. they slowly faded then disappeared. 
ohh you weren't there RIP


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2016)

y you gotta remind me of that


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

HOT COCOA WITH MANGO JUICE


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i love finding the most random **** in my inbox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lenny



omg im in one of those (aixoo)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

THE MEMERIES
SO MANY TBT MEMERIES


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2016)

i miss my dog - and i'm still bitter about that day...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 11, 2016)

where to buy b-12 vitamins though/


----------



## Capeet (Oct 12, 2016)

Whenever dad asks me if I want something from the grocery store, he forgets to buy it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

sweet so they still had that LE not too badly priced in stock. =D


----------



## Greggy (Oct 12, 2016)

Why is emulation such a pain in the ass. I just wanted to play Harvest Moon Magical Melody or Animal Crossing Population Growing in my computer in peace.


----------



## moonford (Oct 12, 2016)

Why would Lady Gaga collab with R Kelly, that doesn't make sense?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2016)

holy **** i finally got it


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2016)

I just wanna tell someone everything that's bothering me - not for advice but just to get it off my chest


----------



## vel (Oct 13, 2016)

I HATE BOBA THAT SITS AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR CUP AND THEY WON'T COME OUT LIKE LET. ME. EAT. YOU.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 13, 2016)

mmmm.

~~

the overwatch skins are lowkey really bad. mercy and junkrat are the only good ones tbh. wtf is reaper?? he only has a pumpkin on his head. i gtg


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

so lol trains are broke again.. not that i'm going into town today unless i have to but still **** can't they fix stuff or just.. idek make the cable more secure??


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 13, 2016)

i legit have purple circles around my eyes n no i havent gotten punched it is just my messed up sleep pattern that gives me this #look


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

so they are making that invite only now.. well their loss.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

Lipsticks wear lipsticks for a week.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2016)

I wonder what my life will be in the future owo.


----------



## moonford (Oct 13, 2016)

One pill makes you larger and another makes you small....ask Alice....


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

:c where is my feather dad.


----------



## moonford (Oct 13, 2016)

I can listen to this, til my life ends. *creepy smile*


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2016)

UGH be that way then hmph


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

pass the bleach


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> One pill makes you larger and another makes you small....ask Alice....



you like jefferson airplane? :0

..i think she knows....


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

-1 AM- screw sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

doctor was actually nice and less creepy than i thought so das good tho haha.

also hopefully that actual place will be not too slow with that note thing now


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> you like jefferson airplane? :0
> 
> ..i think she knows....



I love white rabbit so much! c:

JA was great until "we built this city."


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I love white rabbit so much! c:
> 
> JA was great until "we built this city."



yeah i don't like their starship stuff as much..ech prefer their actual JA stuff man.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

sheila go home ur drunk u just tried pm'ing yourself


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2016)

this show is making me trust no one now lol


----------



## boujee (Oct 14, 2016)

the sprint guy who use to work on Verizon is hella salty in every commercial he's in


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2016)

gosh i just love today
I get a day off, its raining, hot cocoa and netflix


----------



## Chicha (Oct 14, 2016)

Having some banana bread so I'm pretty happy rn


----------



## mintellect (Oct 14, 2016)

wHERE DID YM SIXLET GO


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

Kendall Rae is bae.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

..... you're a big flirter.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

the 6th graders at my school think they're hot stuff now that they're in middle school lol


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2016)

Agh why am I so petty


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 15, 2016)

u r so mean!!!11!!!11!1


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 15, 2016)

Welcome to the world of #triggered.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2016)

This band is like, extra loud today but at least my fish is really good and crispy, last time it was all gross inside...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

uhh heckle no not doing those ink rep quests for that ****ty class just no


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

Can the school just fire this science teacher because he is no joke absolute **** at controlling the class.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

Pumpkaboo...pumpkaboo...pump...ka...boo....help


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't find my favorite hat :///


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

i need more sp hits or play coins so i can finish those damn garden quests ugh


----------



## riummi (Oct 15, 2016)

wtf how did i lose so much weight


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)

...fog delay tomorrow maybe? please..?


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

Why are sporks a thing?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

if the meaning of life is 42

and 42 means death

what number means life?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

stupid sp garden quest like you said short flower squirrel ear is ffs one of the shortest one but fine i have two more gloria i can try with but smh stop coding fail when it is short????


----------



## ceremony (Oct 16, 2016)

That lesbian is right...my friend and I *would *have beautiful children.


----------



## moonford (Oct 16, 2016)

Time to SNAP!, Now I'm going to keep non-stop refreshing to get validation from people who would hate me if they actually got to know me. 

Every Snapchat person ever.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)

i can taste the food coloring in this


----------



## riummi (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't wanna go
----------
I'm here and its weird and I'm tired


----------



## Seroja (Oct 17, 2016)

my neopets account was frozen in the massive freezing spree that happened in late september / early october recently. I'm so happy to get it back today :') somebody tried to steal ma stuff but the neopets team was very quick to take action.

<3 TNT is the best <3


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 17, 2016)

Seroja said:


> my neopets account was frozen in the massive freezing spree that happened in late september / early october recently. I'm so happy to get it back today :') somebody tried to steal ma stuff but the neopets team was very quick to take action.
> 
> <3 TNT is the best <3



Wow its been forever since the last time I went onto Neopets. I don't even remember my username on there. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Seroja said:


> my neopets account was frozen in the massive freezing spree that happened in late september / early october recently. I'm so happy to get it back today :') somebody tried to steal ma stuff but the neopets team was very quick to take action.
> 
> <3 TNT is the best <3



Jeebus they had another spree ugh. haven't been there in like 10 months something but glad i'm not back lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/so-happy-right-meow-sweater-dress

I need this in my life right meow


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

i wish i could tolerate pain better than i'd just chop off this wartmole thing ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

*then not than

also ugh i think i need some coffee before i go into town


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

http://www.torrid.com/product/sleep-cat-print-fleece-onesie/10652434.html?cgid=sleep

This is why I shouldn't be aloud to look at clothing sites, I find everything with cats and want it. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

//triple facepalm

so i checked this store that actually had that LE in stock and someone lit orders those over the weekend when it's hella old just go die kthx


----------



## moonford (Oct 17, 2016)

Put on your red shoes and dance the blues, to the song their playing on the radio, while colour lights up your face...and if you say hide we'll hide, because my love for you will break my heart in two, if you should fall into my arms and tremble like a flower...

Damn I love this song.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 17, 2016)

i love this community it's so awful but it's fantastic


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 17, 2016)

this ***** must be hating me rn lmao


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

I wonder why I say the things I do : )))


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Such verbal diarrhea but in text bleh


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2016)

I wanna play ac with someone


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

hahah this newspaper calling bob dylan a bitter smurf i'm laughing.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

today's my dad's birthday


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

i feel sick and i want to dieeeee (not really i just wish i felt better)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

why are frames so expensive.. o well got a ****ton of sp hits today so good i guess.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 18, 2016)

eyes hurt from staring at the comp screen for too long *-*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

meh i want friday already also i need to go and renew my bc pills already hah damn time flies


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

1st world problems


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

stop the negative thoughts


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

hey mama


----------



## riummi (Oct 19, 2016)

Someone pls end my suffering 
I dont wanna be a failure


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 19, 2016)

I was ready to splurge a few hundred bucks a night on a luxury train but then i checked out the prices in the uk
2000?+ for 2 nights...ok no
I wanted the British feel but if it's AFFORDABLE somewhere else it can't be helped


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

i wonder if he'll ever talk to me again


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> hey mama



lol i googled that and the kidz bop version came up why

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPMFmffXekM

srs bsns suit s?rgio .. too derp lol


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

when a boss looks really intimidating but when you actually battle him hes just a prank


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

Those were the sweetest kids ever awww


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

ship already aaah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2016)

>tfw you buyed a new sd to pirate wii u games but then a new exploit for usb gets public

_inb4 rage_


----------



## riummi (Oct 19, 2016)

finally broke that habit of checking skype all the time


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

i finally drew something that i like :}


----------



## Varil (Oct 19, 2016)

walks in, falls to floor, begins crying
I TURNED ON MY 3DS FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE EVER AND KABUKI'S GONE. MY KABUKI. MY FIRST VILLAGER. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Also: teacher says I should play more games since I'm young. I'm here like dude you want me to fail your class????


----------



## Finnian (Oct 20, 2016)

HAHHHAHAHHA.
the FNAF NOVEL TAKES PLACE IN HURRICANE, UT!!!
THIS IS SO FREAKIN FUNNY.
I LIVE LIKE 3 HOURS FROM HURRICANE


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

hahah gj sheila :c

also ugh so not wanna buy the 30days travel card but i have a feeling i will probably have to since i'm having a real busy time now involving travelling and ****


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2016)

clipconverter PLEASE


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

thank god they are shipping soon, hopefully not soon (tm)

also why does my tum randomly hurt like i ate something bad or gulped down a bottle of red whine ew


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

*wine not whine lol derp

also ahhhh finally finished that pencil piece, feels good! also less hurt tum since i had booze but wtf


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2016)

I've been so addicted to World's Strictest Parents/Supersize vs Superskinny lately.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 20, 2016)

aaaand my cat is drinking out of my water. Of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -

got a whole week off for fall break... But Halloween just HAS to be the day after we go back to school :T


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

Not hyped by new Nintendo ****, like basically a Wii U controller you can carry around and play with. Still unless they apply SP Mii Plaza, they can shove it where the sun shines.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

Cat.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 21, 2016)

oh no we have a test in Geometry rip


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2016)

tomorrow i have a field trip for band and i have to wake up at 6:00 am fml


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 22, 2016)

***** from school said:
			
		

> Are you angry?


 ofc im ****ing angry at you idiot , your **** is close to put me in a problem with your ex that controls you like a tv controller. How can you understand i dont ****ing like you considering you have 40 boyfriends per week and i just see you as a friend? jesus ****ing christ 
No. <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2016)

take. a. hint.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 22, 2016)

Having cramps. Ew


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 22, 2016)

If you Google ‘Zerg Rush’ Google will eat up the search results.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)

I completely forgot about the sun and moon demo I haven't even played it yet what is wrong with me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

ship already man as long as it doesn't get here on tuesday morning lol


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2016)

I was saying how I would probably get into this one backup college because my grades were a lot higher than the average for that school and my dad said "don't compare yourself to other people". I responded with "why not? You compare me to other people all the time." and he just stopped talking lol


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Such a good night! XD


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

im kinda bored


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 23, 2016)

I think I might have left my hat at Burger King


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

^damn..

also IKEA must be the most boring place on earth unless you actually need something from there


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 23, 2016)

getting called or being seen as a loser for not evr going out or drinking or whatever is so funny because guess what im Even More of a loser , i dont even have any friends .....,,


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

what will happen if i just message her out of the blue?


----------



## riummi (Oct 23, 2016)

I have this strange urge to just mess with someone's emotions :T 
that would be too evil of me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 23, 2016)

that was fun.

I was still a little awkward but it was fun


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 23, 2016)

Whoops double post


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2016)

i feel like i miss so much stuff on tbt when i leave for a fre days
like
JARED IS FREAKING BACK

getting glasses this week

dad quit his job, starting to stream on twitch soon

HHHAAAAAAJDINDWYJFWYHSEIJ woop woop seeing my mom on friday


----------



## Mariah (Oct 24, 2016)

Why are there so many thumb movies?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 24, 2016)

I got a fogger and asked my mom to get me fog juice because even though I ordered the machine and juice at the same time the fog juice still hasn't shown up, so my mom got me a thing of the juice and we tried it out in the house this morning and it fogged up the whole living room and my mom's room, and the kitchen and it was like Silent Hill in there. XD ALSO, in case you didn't know the fog tastes kind of sweet...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Why are there so many thumb movies?



Are you talking about like, ThumbWars and stuff? My mom showed us those when we were kids and they gave me nightmares.


----------



## moonford (Oct 24, 2016)

God: Racist, LGBT+ Hater, Sexist, Killed millions with a flood + killed *GOD* knows how many people it killed purposely, Wants you to kill non believers, if you get raped your rapist has to pay 50 shekels of silver to the girls/boys father, women should be stoned to death if they try to learn.

God sees all, hears all and knows all. It knows the future, past and present. 
It condoned the Bible right? 

So with all of that, why do people support Christianity and love and accept God, its apparently perfect too?

Don't give me that "I support the new testament" trash, the old and new testament have the same God.

I'm not saying you're racist, sexist or any of those things, but why would you worship someone who you would say is terrible in this day and age? 

Do you believe UFOS with all your heart? No. 
So why do you believe in a Deity, who's only evidence of existing is a 1500+ year old book which isn't even close to enough proof of anything existing including the people or God itself?

Why would you have faith that God exists when its done all these horrible things and has these horrible thoughts?

You never know, the Bible could just be a book who this person wrote years and years ago, just to express his/her imagination, thoughts and feelings. 

Please don't reply to this, its just a rant about things I don't understand about Christians and Christianity itself.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Wanna get DQVII but I wanna get liek some other things instead dem choices.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2016)

i just realized i'll be home alone (or maybe w my dad but he's not rly any help w this) @ halloween... if some kids go to my house and ask for candy i will probably set them on fire im sorry but i cant deal w/ u .

maybe i can jsut turn off all lights and pretend that no one is home hhahahah


----------



## Barbara (Oct 24, 2016)

This thread is currently at 2016 pages...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 24, 2016)

November is gonna be a long month


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

i feel ignored by this one person

go ahead and hang out with them all you want... i won't mind


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

Whoever invented Youtube is a genius.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2016)

whatever


----------



## epoch (Oct 25, 2016)

it's 5mins past 4:20 and i didn't say blaze it. am i no longer a memelord


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 25, 2016)

When will people stop calling me when I tell them they should message


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2016)

kms til next tuesday or ar least until these things arrive hah i need to shtap stalking the tracking page ay lol.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2016)

Ugh, I'm tired of clicking on an article and the very first thing I see is a pop up asking me if I want to sign up for their website/newsletter/etc. I'm also tired of seeing ads from the website popping up all over the page.


----------



## Daydream (Oct 25, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Ugh, I'm tired of clicking on an article and the very first thing I see is a pop up asking me if I want to sign up for their website/newsletter/etc. I'm also tired of seeing ads from the website popping up all over the page.



Ads that are actually videos are the worst of all... CRINGY


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 25, 2016)

So I have a school thing due in like 15 minutes but here I am wasting time again...I am soo bad at procrastinating I wish I could stop! Every paper I get assigned gets put off until the very last minute, I actually have one due next week that I had 3 months to do in advance. Whyyy am I so stupid xD to be honest I'm just rambling for a few TBT but who cares? These are still random thoughts I have at the moment.....bye~

Oh and there's a giant spider on my ceiling that i'm to scared to deal with ;-; its almost November and I'm still seeing spiders!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Ugh, I'm tired of clicking on an article and the very first thing I see is a pop up asking me if I want to sign up for their website/newsletter/etc. I'm also tired of seeing ads from the website popping up all over the page.



adblock bro.

but yeah i feel you i hate those non-ad popup things no i don't wanna take random surveys i just wanna read this article grah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2016)

"your parcel is on its way" well that's good to know lmao.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 25, 2016)

lasaga


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> adblock bro.
> 
> but yeah i feel you i hate those non-ad popup things no i don't wanna take random surveys i just wanna read this article grah



I actually do have adblock lmao. But theres still so many ads on articles for some reason. Usually I'm not bothered by ads but the reason why I'm irritated with the ads in articles in because a lot of the time they'll pop up _as_ I'm reading the article and it get's really annoying after a while.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I actually do have adblock lmao. But theres still so many ads on articles for some reason. Usually I'm not bothered by ads but the reason why I'm irritated with the ads in articles in because a lot of the time they'll pop up _as_ I'm reading the article and it get's really annoying after a while.



atleast you dont have to watch youtube ads, thats what really counts


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 25, 2016)

hoW ARE BIRDS SO KYOOT


----------



## Greggy (Oct 25, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf is a pain in the ass. Now I'm gonna play Population Growing to see if it's any better.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

beerus is great <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I actually do have adblock lmao. But theres still so many ads on articles for some reason. Usually I'm not bothered by ads but the reason why I'm irritated with the ads in articles in because a lot of the time they'll pop up _as_ I'm reading the article and it get's really annoying after a while.



Yeah, idek I only get pop up sometimes on gamefaqs but that's more like "hey take this survey" i don't think i get those who get around ab on sites.hm

anyways man that fast smooth and fast delivery, thanks obama.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

oh wow i didnt know you could make little animations/gifs with firealpaca now im obsessed!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> oh wow i didnt know you could make little animations/gifs with firealpaca now im obsessed!



you can? omg i have to try hah...

also ugh so tired and i need to boil water for potatoes *ded*


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> you can? omg i have to try hah...
> 
> also ugh so tired and i need to boil water for potatoes *ded*



yea! i made this cute thing in the spirit of halloween!


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Transformers, robots in disguise!!!

Or is it 'in the skies'? Since...they showed the decepticons flying at that part, right? 0.= 

I'm so confused... I know! It's... a conspiracy! The creators must have carefully planned this so they could mess with our minds!!!

.

.

.

Illuminati confirmed! O.O ΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔΔ


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> yea! i made this cute thing in the spirit of halloween!
> View attachment 186666



aww too kyuuuute i wanna take home


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 26, 2016)

'But still'
is not a valid counter argument


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

who the **** thought it was a good idea with those plastic cans of lingonberry jam ?! ****ing things splats everywhere.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 26, 2016)

I usually reply but there's this short critique which came out of the blue and was not asked for when the person has only seen a few of my older works on a website I haven't posted on for a while and generalized it on my art 
They didn't point out what is wrong either just that 'something' is off so yupppp bye


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2016)

I still can't believe my classmate passed away. I just did a group project with him less than a couple weeks ago. I didn't know him well, but he seemed like a great guy and he was close to graduating. Really a sad thing to hear.


----------



## moonford (Oct 26, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> yea! i made this cute thing in the spirit of halloween!
> View attachment 186666



Can I has? *w*

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I still can't believe my classmate passed away. I just did a group project with him less than a couple weeks ago. I didn't know him well, but he seemed like a great guy and he was close to graduating. Really a sad thing to hear.



Wow, that sucks.

How? Did he commit suicide or was it an accident? :'(
I hope he rests in peace now. Poor guy.


----------



## riummi (Oct 26, 2016)

I cant wait to get circle lenses + braces off + haircut


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2016)

the heck happened.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

riummi said:


> I cant wait to get circle lenses + braces off + haircut



I still have my braces ;-; I think I'm going to get my braces off next year in August...blech, something's stuck in my teeth rn lol 



DarkDesertFox said:


> I still can't believe my classmate passed away. I just did a group project with him less than a couple weeks ago. I didn't know him well, but he seemed like a great guy and he was close to graduating. Really a sad thing to hear.



Man, sorry to hear that  I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

i should start using that old keyboard piano, i wonder if my brother will let me have it, its not like he uses it anyway


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

p upset rn


----------



## riummi (Oct 27, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I still have my braces ;-; I think I'm going to get my braces off next year in August...blech, something's stuck in my teeth rn lol



oh how long have you had them so far? I've had them for around two years and its kind of lame being a senior with braces still ;;
---------------------
I'm nervous for Friday o-o


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm battling with a cold so I'm quite literally living on lemsips and hot chocolate right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

randomly tired hurr and i have **** needs to be done augh


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

I wish I could just magically freeze anyone or anything when i get one of those moments where i just need peace and quiet :-/


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 27, 2016)

whatever happened to jontrons hat


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> oh how long have you had them so far? I've had them for around two years and its kind of lame being a senior with braces still ;;



I've had them for over a year now~ ah :3 as for me, I'm a freshman lol. I know an aunt who got her braces off several months ago, and she's in college owo. When are you going to get your braces off? <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2016)

omg like half of the banned/unverified (brown name) people that have been online today are bots advertising differend garage things with bios like:

Federal Way Garage Door Repair provides quality services like garage door install & replacement, new garage doors, installation and broken spring services with low cost.

lmaoo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> omg like half of the banned/unverified (brown name) people that have been online today are bots advertising differend garage things with bios like:
> 
> Federal Way Garage Door Repair provides quality services like garage door install & replacement, new garage doors, installation and broken spring services with low cost.
> 
> lmaoo



Haha omg yeah I remember this Toyota bot I think it was that stalked like everyone's profile.. like why do they even go on here?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

"fans raging at amy schumer for beyonce formation parody"

lolol beyonce herself is a freaking parody lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 28, 2016)

if only there were the ability to erase certain memories from your brain...


----------



## Greggy (Oct 28, 2016)

Pokemon Y in French Pokemon Y in French Pokemon Y in French Pokemon Y in French


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2016)

<3 <3 <3

i actually got the courage to talk to him today


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm going through all my liked videos and now I'm wondering what I was on that made me like some of these videos..........


----------



## riummi (Oct 28, 2016)

sudden urge to tell ppl i love them


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 29, 2016)

can't wait until it's winter break so i can chill and play games and get a haircut


----------



## riummi (Oct 29, 2016)

guess we're never gonna watch it then


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2016)

Ah, I love going too far for a joke.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

spooooooop.

also going to weirdo cinema for a Japanese silent film today aaaah sweet


----------



## riummi (Oct 29, 2016)

always sounds like you have nothing to do and then now this wow ok


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

yeah right your dad had you do stuff you basically play that **** 24*7 -.-


----------



## Peter (Oct 29, 2016)

4000th post!

...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

Bored as h*ll.


----------



## riummi (Oct 29, 2016)

Happy with my haircut~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Peter said:


> 4000th post!
> 
> ...



come again at4*0*k bruh.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 29, 2016)

Ube icecream... where have you been all my life


----------



## Capeet (Oct 29, 2016)

Taking walks at night feels great


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2016)

Donald O' Connor. He was such a cutie lol...he was quite charming and funny, had a great voice, and was a great dancer imo <3 rest in peace, good sir. Rest in peace.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll repeat what I said in the other thread: my mom's a ******* idiot for getting mad at dumb ****.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 29, 2016)

Hacking is such a pain in the ass. Especially when you're not American or from some first-world country.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Taking walks at night feels great



oh yes.

also i need to get one of those dust/air sprays for my laptop...


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

my head really hurts, i probably shouldnt have made slime in my bedroom. who would have thought the glue would have smelled so strongly.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2016)

I *cannot wait* until this releases next year!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

I wish you could tell me what's really wrong :/ I mean I don't want to force it out or anything but I care and you made me really worried now...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Oct 30, 2016)

im in mystic messenger animu hell and i am okay with it


----------



## Greggy (Oct 30, 2016)

You took 5 fags in total and now you've been coughing like crazy? You're such a wuss, Greggy.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 30, 2016)

oguri shun gives me heart eyes eeeeee


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

lol i messed around too much today


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 31, 2016)

My physical copy of magic kyun renaissance arrived but I'm too lazy to install an emulator _3 later


----------



## Dim (Nov 1, 2016)

loving all the halloween avatars/signatures here c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 1, 2016)

i have an interesting brain
possible ASD/Asbergers
possible ADHD
99.9th percentile IQ 
bruh


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

I really want to play Pokemon Sun or Moon. The wait sucks.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2016)

Ahh man I love the sound of saxophones omg...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 1, 2016)

a great i dropped accidentally my tv to the floor but nothing happened to it 


EXCEPT IT GOT A WHITE TRANSPARENTISH LINE OF AN EDGE J  F  C


----------



## Ghibli (Nov 1, 2016)

I wonder why jelly donuts are only filled halfway and how when I eat it..it gets all over my blanket.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 1, 2016)

I signed back into this acc just to change my signature rip idk why


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2016)

i had forgotten this part w/ the pain ha ha hahhh .,,


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 1, 2016)

Was given the biggest scare of my life yesterday. So glad he's safe ;_;


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

_SO TIRED
_i was up all night with my boyfreind passing out candy to kids and getting all the items i wanted from acnl.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

really starting to hate this


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 1, 2016)

cumberbatch to me mango


----------



## epoch (Nov 1, 2016)

i think i want a cannoli


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 1, 2016)

Happy day of the dead!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 1, 2016)

Pearl/Mystery Girl. Make it happen, CN!


----------



## Daydream (Nov 1, 2016)

Feeling so helpless.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2016)

It's 10:00 P.M.  Why have I not started my homework?  ;u;


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

THERE'S A GUY OUTSIDE MY HOUSE WHO'S SINGING HARDCORE METAL MUSIC AND IDK WHAT TO DO
IT'S 11 AT NIGHT.


----------



## riummi (Nov 1, 2016)

omg the cookie came out to be a perfect CIRCLE
ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tumut (Nov 2, 2016)

choosey moms choose jif


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 2, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> THERE'S A GUY OUTSIDE MY HOUSE WHO'S SINGING HARDCORE METAL MUSIC AND IDK WHAT TO DO
> IT'S 11 AT NIGHT.



throw him a rock at his face uwu


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> THERE'S A GUY OUTSIDE MY HOUSE WHO'S SINGING HARDCORE METAL MUSIC AND IDK WHAT TO DO
> IT'S 11 AT NIGHT.



stab him and blame it on the halloween clowns


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2016)

4 hours will probs feel like 10 mins


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm sad the let's play I'm watching is ending.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't know why people want to voice chat with me on Xbox whenever I play. I'm not always feeling up to it and would rather play some games where we don't talk. I don't say much anyways so I don't really get it. It could be a need to hear my reaction to have a good time, they feel they need human interaction to enjoy the game, or something.


----------



## Claude (Nov 2, 2016)

"Driving in heavy rain makes me fear for my life" is not a valid excuse to stay home from work, but it should be.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

Claude said:


> "Driving in heavy rain makes me fear for my life" is not a valid excuse to stay home from work, but it should be.



Totally! Not only we can't see where we're going, but aquaplanning is freaking scary as well.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 2, 2016)

Argh! Gotta take a s#%^ soon


----------



## windloft (Nov 2, 2016)

tbh, i never been into korean boy bands but ... i really like some of the songs some of them pump out. also they look sorta cool! especially if they have light hair or whatever — i like them moreso for the aesthetics than the actual boys themselves.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2016)

I want to take a nap.


----------



## chronic (Nov 2, 2016)

*SEQ_0w1.GRID*

_Ready or extraction. Hokkaido wind eye. Super sentient synthesis. Strategic stealth system. Exponential life force expansion arena. Shining steel mountain machine. Intrinsic ecstasy activation. Power prism. Advanced life energy cultivation system. Fantasy focus. Strategic star system integration mode. Tear apart. New day. Hype elaboration. Breakthrough.

All wood everything. Decipher dark by fading light.

Surfing those high waves, you bring forth to me. Slick body soaring through the life giver. Sacred celebration whilst serenaded by your energy. Lift me high so that I plunge deeper. 

But you aren?t designed for that. 

All the way, the only way. Raging forth you?ve yet to stop. Way of activation holds steady in place. Now I am now hear now. The great escape violent shifts, burning rift through all.. Push and turn the key unlock unlimited within. Stop to drop. Slip into sensation step through the door only there is no floor. 

Without a word, she spoke.

Where you are is what I need. Requiring endlessly. If you know me, show me. Let us advance together as the levels collapse. All is what, give it up. Lost in the spiral of circumstance provide me an exit knowing full this is my intention to escape. What has does it thus far is no thing given everything. Leaving it all to fall in alignment with untapped essence. Alive in five but there?s more behind the door.  _


----------



## boujee (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

Gamzee said:


>



omygod thats so great!


----------



## Dim (Nov 2, 2016)

For once my luck has turned around ahahahahaha!


----------



## Irelia (Nov 2, 2016)

can someone help me I need an excuse as to why I can't go to football game tomorrow

so far my best is I have to stay for a family party


----------



## kyukon (Nov 2, 2016)

お風呂入る前に冷たい飲み物を持ってって覚えていること


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

welp, back to fall theme


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Why do i always get turned down is it something I did we've been friends for a long time doesn't she feel the same way as I do, we enjoy each other's company why does she act like she feels the same way but won't admit it does she really like me, is it all in my head am i suppose to be alone in this world, I've been alone for a few years and she is the one I love but I feel as if it is just all in my head. Does the heart ever tell the truth to as what you are feeling.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 3, 2016)

rest in peace temporary Halloween collectibles rest in peace


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

Having to wear an eyepatch isn't as cool as you think....it sucks balls 
I cant see anything >:


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 4, 2016)

I need a Whitney in my life.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

My refrigerator is not running, but thanks for checking


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

omg I just watched the 5 episodes of Yuri on Ice in one sitting, and ITS SOO GOOD
i need more

fujoshiiiiiii


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2016)

this new leaf update has me like


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 4, 2016)

These plushies. _I want all of them._


----------



## Greggy (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm going to community college this next year AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2016)

Why do I always feel like I'm going insane! @.@


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2016)

I feel bad for people who waste so much money on a character and once they're old, what are they going to do with it? Hang it on their wall? Past it down to your relative?


----------



## riummi (Nov 4, 2016)

nuuu I don't like this relationship 
it's WEIRD I can't


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 5, 2016)

hi im that one kid with the undiagnosed mental issues


----------



## stained_cheri (Nov 5, 2016)

I need to get my 3DS charger but I'm so freakin' lazy


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 5, 2016)

dad please believe in mental disorders


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 5, 2016)

im garbage and thats ok!
all my friends are trash and that ok~!
they're all relatable so its ok!
this is what i get for drowning myself in fandoms every day!
im not ok,
im not ok.
im not ok...
im not ok!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 5, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> im garbage and thats ok!
> all my friends are trash and that ok~!
> they're all relatable so its ok!
> this is what i get for drowning myself in fandoms every day!
> ...



you sound like half the kids at my school


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 5, 2016)

the fact that i have **** to do but spend my days watching dramas.........


----------



## DandyLikeCandy (Nov 5, 2016)

I am back  *****es


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2016)

We have an applicant in the org who's the same age as me (or I think older by at most a year??), he's kinda cute but more so without his glasses, he plays the guitar really freaking good, we have the same taste in music, he's funny and loves kids, and hi hello I want to be his girlfriend ty


----------



## DandyLikeCandy (Nov 5, 2016)

I should be asleep.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 5, 2016)

Feeling good~


----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

anyone who likes indie/alternative rock should hmu
I want some music recommendations


----------



## Dim (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't really want to be an overachiever, just wanna live an easy life. It's kinda hard though when
people constantly rub their success in your face or judge how you live your life. Like as if I am even trying to compete with them?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2016)

haha


----------



## riummi (Nov 6, 2016)

the animation is so beautiful ;;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 6, 2016)

Jontron's voice is so good


----------



## AmyFlamey (Nov 6, 2016)

nasa
* p e e p o*


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2016)

it's almost going to be a year... wtf


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 6, 2016)

mom , why do you have to ALWAYS ruin everything


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

i'm so tired


----------



## Irelia (Nov 6, 2016)

sebastian stan is insanely good looking
holy crap


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 6, 2016)

there are so many mugs i want aaaaaaaahhhh I can't decide I want them all but we already have a bunch and there's no point in having so many


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm sleepy af, holy shi t  t t


----------



## Chicha (Nov 7, 2016)

oh man i'm gonna regret it but gonna try for a star glow wand


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2016)

Sombra's personality is actually how I act irl and I don't know if I should be concerned or not care and continue booping.

Boop.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

I'll go to bed early I say as I continue to stay up all night.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 7, 2016)

Anniversary is in two days, really wish there was something we could go and do... 3 years seems like a big deal...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 7, 2016)

I get weirdly emotional when I'm tired like damn


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2016)

today in school i saw a guy wearing a pornhub tshirt
why


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

man people on here get really mad if you choose not to vote lol

seriously I hate both Trump and Hillary I'd rather not vote for either,they're both awful IMO and our country is doomed no matter who wins.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> today in school i saw a guy wearing a pornhub tshirt
> why



a hero


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 7, 2016)

Another 2 hour delay would be nice. Can we have that? I think we need that.


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't cry when you died so I don't know why I keep doing it whenever I hear your name


----------



## riummi (Nov 8, 2016)

hope i dont mess up tomorrow


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2016)

*tfw its not even close to thanksgiving but almost everyone is making everything christmas theme*


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 8, 2016)

I wish some people were smart enough to know that just because someone is an Anti-SJW it doesn't mean they don't support Social Justice, in fact most of the time they believe in actual Social Justice, and not the twisted  and corrupt version SJWs try to vomit down people's throats.
​


----------



## issitohbi (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm really sad because I want a Sanrio set but everyone selling them wants tbt and since I'm new I won't have a chance :c


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2016)

issitohbi said:


> I'm really sad because I want a Sanrio set but everyone selling them wants tbt and since I'm new I won't have a chance :c



i can give u some just pm me how much lol


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2016)

Live next to a park and its like bat season I cant sleep bc they keep SCREECHING f***


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Nov 8, 2016)

LOLOLOL my bell amount is in the minus


----------



## Finnian (Nov 8, 2016)

i forgot what i was doing


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 8, 2016)

I wonder how many people here Like Yokai Watch


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's a bunch of random thoughts I found online that were pretty good at least in my opinion:
If you live to be 70 years old you will spend TEN YEARS of your life on Monday.
Sometime in the future, someone will say your name for the last time.
Deaf people probably don?t understand why farts are funny.
When jogging, we put on special clothes so people don?t think we are running from or to something.
If you drop an Oreo you can still safely eat two thirds of it.
What does my mirror look like when I?m not looking at it?
Your stomach thinks all potatoes are mashed.
Wrong is spelled wrong in the dictionary.
Mothers only get a day, but sharks get a whole week.
Nothing is on fire, fire is on things.


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)

Is this the right thing?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 9, 2016)

crush wasn't at choir practice today but I did pass by him earlier and we just exchanged weird disgusted looks


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 9, 2016)

Hmm.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm speechless.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2016)

his eyes


----------



## Flowerchild (Nov 9, 2016)

I wanna start writing my novel but my mother also really wants me to clean my room T.T'


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2016)

he's literally so cute im so sad tho because i only have ONE class with him + lunch


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 10, 2016)

I procrastinate on my art waaaayy too much


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> I wonder how many people here Like Yokai Watch



i certainly do!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 10, 2016)

kinda realized I'm astrophilic but astraphobic, they sound the same which is cool


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 10, 2016)

ill miss you my sweet prince

- - - Post Merge - - -

<3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 10, 2016)

I have 3 exams and 2 hw things for tomorrow and im barely starting, great me tbh


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2016)

wow, its only 5:38pm and the moon is glowing so brightly


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

I just dropped my stylus in my shoe.


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2016)

<3 you're perfect <3


----------



## riummi (Nov 11, 2016)

finally got my braces off!!! I feel so free


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 11, 2016)

Since when did all of these Lazy Town memes start becoming popular. ._.


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2016)

Does she have a interest in me?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)

Why are so many people so savage?


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 11, 2016)

Will the spray tanned lemon we've elected as president be any good?


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2016)

Can't get the smell of bleach off my hands


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 11, 2016)

I hate finding holes in my clothes...


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

What is life?


----------



## Mariah (Nov 11, 2016)

Why do I even have 359559 flight rising currency? I've never done anything other than making an account.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 12, 2016)

I told my husband I'd go to bed almost an hour ago, was gonna do a quick RV visit...now I'm looking at/scanning QR codes for my Mayor...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

Why did I have to wake up after only 3 hours?! I need sleep, DANGIT!!


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

Man, I wish my best friend lived closer.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 12, 2016)

I wonder when this thread got merged with the _What's Bothering You_ thread?


----------



## Heyden (Nov 12, 2016)

LET ME USE THE AIRCON


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2016)

A guy who works housekeeping at my work just came up like "it's midnight" and I was like "Yes, on the dot" and then he recited Nevermore to me by Poe, and had all these theatrical gesture as he recited it, from memory, word for word, but his ride was ready so he did a good portion of it but wasn't finished before trying to shout it still as he was leaving. XD


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 12, 2016)

why was gay marriage illegal in the first place


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2016)

i need to continue feeding my addiction to this site send help


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2016)

that is actually so stupid. but i'm gonna just keep my cool and not quote it and point out how dumb you sound lmao idiot..

///

life goal: memorize all of rap god


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 12, 2016)

nvm


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2016)

she isn't that good looking...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 12, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> I wonder when this thread got merged with the _What's Bothering You_ thread?



Random Thoughts can also be thoughts of bothering so...This thread since 2014 is an What's Bothering You #2


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 12, 2016)

Taiko said:


> Random Thoughts can also be thoughts of bothering so...This thread since 2014 is an What's Bothering You #2



If you're venting about something, wouldn't people be more likely to acknowledge it if it was posted in the appropriate thread? Besides, if it's something that is bothering you chances are you've had it on your mind throughout a fair portion of the day and that it isn't just something that decided to pop up in your head at random 2 hours after the actual event that has been bothering you occurred.


----------



## riummi (Nov 13, 2016)

Why did I think of you when I saw the moon tonight?
but gosh I really want to say smt. and it would be awesome if you got the reference ;; 
I won't though


----------



## Irelia (Nov 13, 2016)

hiiii


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2016)

I hate Love Hina.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 14, 2016)

i don't wanna wake up tomorrow morning ugh


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2016)

just got into FR and the real time feature is already pissing me off, but other than that i like it.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2016)

Honestly, the line up for I'm a Celebrity this year.........


----------



## boujee (Nov 14, 2016)

I might accepted to this ivy league college
good to have connections


----------



## riummi (Nov 15, 2016)

:| after reading that ^ rip

Yuzu is so freaking cute I'm dead


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 15, 2016)

lol the school nurse n someone else is here talking abt stress n whatever to us and i cant help but to wish i only had those issues :^]  it is Really just abt "r u stressed aboot school? we can maek u 100% happy!!"....


----------



## boujee (Nov 15, 2016)

riummi said:


> :| after reading that ^ rip
> 
> Yuzu is so freaking cute I'm dead



yeye
like I'm use to working hard so it probably won't be any different since I go to a private


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 15, 2016)

School's boring and monotonous again


----------



## V-drift (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm doing nothing but relaxing with music.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2016)

3 more days, 3 more


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 15, 2016)

oh pfft why did i have that hidden? haha ok


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

If only I could talk to her ;-;-;-;-;-;
But I hate rejection.


----------



## Capeet (Nov 15, 2016)

I was finally trying to do some of the school stuff that's piling up, but instead I ended up writing a story titled Flowers Philosophizing. 

I have nothing else to turn in, so...I hope she'll like it......


----------



## SeaSerpent (Nov 15, 2016)

Something I heard in my brain the other day but, Ides of March Macaroni


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 15, 2016)

did i gain weight?...i need to buy some more cereal tho...i like lucky charms..i'm gonna buy the knock off brand that comes in the bag..lol..instead of apple jacks they're called apple oh's..i'm gonna start working out tomorrow..


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2016)

i wont be able to sleep tonite


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

tfw you want to draw but you dont have the skills


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 15, 2016)

all my friends are making new friends in highschool and im stuck with people who are boring as **** bc im too scared to talk to new people yikes!
i mean like i made new friends but we just don't click and it's so awkward talking to them and there's this group i wanna join but they're so cool!!! and i don't sit with any of them in my classes so it would be super weird just going up to them i hate this


----------



## Mariah (Nov 15, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> all my friends are making new friends in highschool and im stuck with people who are boring as **** bc im too scared to talk to new people yikes!
> i mean like i made new friends but we just don't click and it's so awkward talking to them and there's this group i wanna join but they're so cool!!! and i don't sit with any of them in my classes so it would be super weird just going up to them i hate this



Join clubs.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

im poor :')


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 16, 2016)

ik it is no ones fsult but when **** like this happen i justvwsnt to die like .. honestly .

also my therapist was sick today apparently so guess im not seeing her until next wednesday bc it is hard for her to reschedule before the weekend and if shed reschedule something on monday or tuesday thatd just be weird ... so Yeah i guess thats happening and im actually not super excited abt going another week w/o therapy but whatevr 
im just gonna sleep n hope i wake up either in a long ass time or not at all


----------



## Aquari (Nov 16, 2016)

im so happy rn


----------



## boujee (Nov 16, 2016)

wanting to play the saxophone again


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2016)

I want to edit a post I made but it just disappeared. Also, the takeout I just reheated tastes a lot worst compared to when I first ate it.


----------



## V-drift (Nov 16, 2016)

Paladins is fun.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2016)

oH ok my brother just came out to me as trans! yay I'm happy for him <3. Born female, a few months ago came to that conclusion after awhile of questioning. our mom + his dad and bf are accepting of it. He's 15 rn and has been considering a legal name change! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean im p sure brother is the right word?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 17, 2016)

My friend lets me borrow all her Splatoon amiibos so I can get those villagers!! Yeay


----------



## riummi (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes! I'm finally in that realm of not having any crushes again! Woohoo


----------



## Aquari (Nov 17, 2016)

oh wow its already snowing


----------



## Kristine015 (Nov 17, 2016)

I hate dark autumn/winter cold wet morning... Its just so      Dark and misserable :-/


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 17, 2016)

It's gonna be almost 70 degrees fahrenheit tomorrow and then the next day it's gonna snow what


----------



## V-drift (Nov 17, 2016)

I still wonder when I will get to see snow for the first time.


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 17, 2016)

I played New Leaf for 3 years and still haven't participated in Toy Day


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 17, 2016)

Man, I really don't wanna take this Francophone test in a bit.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 18, 2016)

Feeling pretty good about drawing again 

I should be sleeping since I gotta be up early tomorrow but the temptation is so great. =v=


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2016)

just got both sun and moon and they have that "new game smell" even the poster has it <3


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe I SHOULD have requested off today. lol oh well


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a lot of homework I should do this weekend but all I want to do is play Pokemon Sun blaghh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 18, 2016)

Yikes, when your town tree is in it's final stages of growth it looks really weird in the Winter.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 19, 2016)

Is it just me or does that creature on the left of the forum's banner has Trump's hair


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

It's a Trump relative?!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 19, 2016)

That's Gumshoos, you numbskulls!


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2016)

That old adage, be careful what you wish for, is true!


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 19, 2016)

i ate a lot of junk food today and i feel bloated as ****


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 20, 2016)

I love how the tree is now alolan exeggutor


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2016)

I love jazz-fusion.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2016)

i wish i enjoyed school
i wish i had interests


----------



## Mints (Nov 20, 2016)

how do bees reproduce??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 20, 2016)

Everyone is saying things about this girl at school because she fakes her breasts


Im the only one who wonder how tf they make them look real? o.o


----------



## boujee (Nov 20, 2016)

why do I befriend some of the most sensitive ass people
like I can't do *** without it always being positivity and nothing realistic
ya'll be killing my vibes


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2016)

i am so cold. a a aa.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2016)

way to ruin my week, why do you even continue that **** man


----------



## V-drift (Nov 20, 2016)

It's ya boi, Guzma!!

Eh?, Eh?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy cow, I posted the same post four times .-. 

Also, man oh man was that movie wonderful...I watched "The Wizard of Oz" movie for the first time a couple hours ago, and it was a pretty great movie imo. I sure do love those musical movies <3


----------



## Aquari (Nov 21, 2016)

finally passed moon, last battle had me sweating!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 21, 2016)

Wanted a job where I get paid doing nothing much due to lacking influx of people
> got such a job


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

This is my 1000th post on this site.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 21, 2016)

Jesus christ.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I want Tiffany the snooty bunny in my town just so I can change her catchphrase to "wha-psh!" (the sound of a whip cracking). I mean, just look at her. It's hilarious!
http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ew_Leaf.png/revision/latest?cb=20130708044502


----------



## Flare (Nov 21, 2016)

...


----------



## V-drift (Nov 22, 2016)

My true love will always be toast.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 22, 2016)

Yaaay! He finally forgot mee!


----------



## Daydream (Nov 22, 2016)

FIRST SNOW FALL OF THE YEAR

I'm always too much excited for this, lol.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 22, 2016)

I miss my dog.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2016)

i miss you already ahh ;; hope everything goes well now though! <3

and yes cant wait to pick up those shirts tomorrow ah  yee


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 22, 2016)

honestly can this girl STOP coming to my house????? im so sick of my brother inviting her over. she has been over every weekend for the past month, plus election day, plus came over to my grandparents for dinner, and now shes over again. i am so done please go somewhere else and never come in my eyesight again


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 22, 2016)

I'll be thankful when thanksgiving is over


----------



## Bowie (Nov 22, 2016)

How come Nintendo take down fan games as soon as they lay eyes on them (because they have to protect their IPs), but SEGA can get away with encouraging fan content? Surely SEGA is in the same legal position as Nintendo.


----------



## Dim (Nov 23, 2016)

My brother is drunk as **** and it's pretty ****ing funny tbh


----------



## boujee (Nov 23, 2016)

ja


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2016)

So.. right sun/moon can be laggy on older consoles? Good game Nintendo/GF not telling that and make it new-console only then like the snes stuff and xenoblades.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 23, 2016)

I hate to unsub from my favorite youtubers but they're posting their playthroughs of sun and moon and eventually they're gonna have spoilers on the thumbnails and in my sub box :1


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 23, 2016)

I was Canada had a few days off for Thanksgiving :1


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm so ****ing pissed off I SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT PENTA but as usual, i have to be ks'ed because L O L everyone kses me! oh it was just an accident!!! i didn't mean to ****ing attack them to death !!!!!! oops!!! like, i'm not even that ****ing pissed off it happened, i'm pissed that i got SO close to having a penta for like the sixth time now only to not get it and then your reaction was really what pissed me off so yeaaaaahhhh.................. sigh. just when i thought i was getting better..


----------



## riummi (Nov 24, 2016)

are my standards too high or smt


----------



## blackfeint (Nov 24, 2016)

i really, _really_ want chocolate cake..


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 24, 2016)

ok so i might get an f in german lol


----------



## Turbo (Nov 24, 2016)

I wish I knew how to color digitally again. I'm getting fed up with myself.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 24, 2016)

I hope staying up this late doesn't ruin the day for me...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 24, 2016)

Wtf is this mannequin challenge **** anyway


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 24, 2016)

oh my god...eddie redmayne is so charming! breathtaking too


----------



## boujee (Nov 24, 2016)

can't wait for black Friday/cyber Monday
so much shopping
going to be in fcking wonderland soon


----------



## riummi (Nov 24, 2016)

I was looking so forward to eating pumpkin pie today...and I was let down :c


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 24, 2016)

What an... underwhelming thanksgiving.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't get the fuss over the new 3DS Black Mario especially here in our home country going crazy trying to import them. It's just a black variant regular 3DS with non-exclusive cover plates. Hmm, probably because of the price? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2016)

Lol at store having like new 3ds models at like 9% off or whatever, yeah no not buying those.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2016)

I have SO MUCH homework to get done today holy crap why didnt i do more on monday???


----------



## V-drift (Nov 25, 2016)

Apparently, there will be a Pok?mon event with Qr code for a legendary on December 5th. Interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2016)

V-drift said:


> Apparently, there will be a Pok?mon event with Qr code for a legendary on December 5th. Interesting.



Yeah hope it's easier than Japan's movie stuff to obtain lol :/


----------



## Turbo (Nov 25, 2016)

The guy in the "Pen-Pineapple-Apple-Pen" video dances like a Nintendo character


----------



## Capeet (Nov 25, 2016)

My friends said the "Pen-Pineapple-Apple-Pen" video reminds them of me


----------



## Turbo (Nov 25, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> My friends said the "Pen-Pineapple-Apple-Pen" video reminds them of me



That is such a compliment, that guy has talent to catch that PPAP in the air like that


----------



## Capeet (Nov 25, 2016)

Turbo said:


> That is such a compliment, that guy has talent to catch that PPAP in the air like that


I know right! And let's not forget about those superb dance moves and that snazzy outfit. Absolutely no one can beat that level of cool. I am honored to be compared to him.


----------



## V-drift (Nov 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah hope it's easier than Japan's movie stuff to obtain lol :/



It will be much easier.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 25, 2016)

I've been saying "yooo" a lot recently. Like, a lot a lot. Particularly yesterday I said it after nearly everything.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 25, 2016)

A lot of times I just wanna break down and cry my eyes out.


----------



## V-drift (Nov 26, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> A lot of times I just wanna break down and cry my eyes out.



I feel you man.

Now for my random though. Strangely, I am now addicted to a Buddyfight Character named Tetsuya.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> A lot of times I just wanna break down and cry my eyes out.



Me too because it lags as **** sometimes. WANNA THROW A BALL? NOPE CRASHES


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 26, 2016)

i need more bites the dust pls but that's gonna have to wait until friday


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2016)

boop


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2016)

"''member the 80's?"  

"ohh yeh i 'membeh!"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

Tap dancin' be awesome. 



Teabagel said:


> "''member the 80's?"
> 
> "ohh yeh i 'membeh!"



Your post reminded me of Ghostbusters lol


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 28, 2016)

I really really want some chocolate pudding. But I'm too lazy to make any. Meh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 28, 2016)

i want to do alot of stuff on Pokemon Moon but school is killing me _again_


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 28, 2016)

"they bleed lentil soup"


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

I feel so alienated from the rest of the world right now. I don't think anyone truly cares about me.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 29, 2016)

I keep accidentally typing anl instead of acnl because the c key sticks and I definitely don't want some of these things popping up in my search history.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2016)

Your signature makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 30, 2016)

je suis ordures


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 30, 2016)

It's been a long time since I've stayed up this late. I wonder if I will stay awake longer or


----------



## Capeet (Nov 30, 2016)

Kinda really want to change my username. Better get to posting aha


----------



## Aquari (Nov 30, 2016)

It's gonna take a lot to take me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Why is the sign for seven 7

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why is Windows Vista dead already?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2016)

Hoorah! Looks like TBT winter is finally here, with all this snow. The Winter Events of TBT is almost here <3


----------



## Daydream (Dec 1, 2016)

That banner is so cute though


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

winter theme is so cute!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 1, 2016)

School got cancelled 5 minutes into class because of the blackout


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

ah heck yes its the first of Dec. and its snowing, which means i get to change my avi/sig setup!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2016)

I fell asleep while studying aaa


----------



## Chicha (Dec 1, 2016)

Grieving sucks.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

Its dissapointing how i have to do 12 history reports for tomorrow and in 3 hours i have only done 3


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2016)

pocky x dally never forget


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> pocky x dally never forget



no plz.

Stop it. Get some help


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2016)

i want a haircut so bad


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 3, 2016)

it has been dark outside for like an hour so i was kinda confused when the day theme was on tbt then i realized it's only 4 pm....


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 3, 2016)

i need to get blue color contacts for my ACNL character


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 3, 2016)

im super annoyed by this 1 person on the forums


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Mango mochi... I could eat six of them.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

ok why does everyone love 707 so much
jumins the best pls


----------



## bigfootsboyfriend (Dec 3, 2016)

why is it socially unacceptable to not wear pants in public


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

bigfootsboyfriend said:


> why is it socially unacceptable to not wear pants in public



dare you to ask that in brewsters in a new thread


----------



## bigfootsboyfriend (Dec 3, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> dare you to ask that in brewsters in a new thread



im down tbh


----------



## focus (Dec 4, 2016)

oh lmao hi i still dont go here nearly as much as i used to


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

... What happened to Blathers as a chick in his mother's nest?


----------



## BreakingPrism (Dec 4, 2016)

We could be just a thought in someone's head and once they stop thinking of our universe poof we are gone and our whole existence could be just a millisecond in the person's head. Or time moves on and nothing can stop it for all we know yet we race it we beg it to slow down or hurry up we get annoyed on how long it makes a day or how short it makes it, we say life is short but it's the longest thing we ever keep doing till we pass. Or how about infinity? If there is infinite possibilities because the universe is infinite why haven't we found life or just it is not infinite and we will hit the end or is it a loop? Can there be an infinite number of things? Are we part of that number? What is the meaning of color? If we can't see certain kinds of color how can we prove it exists? Can we prove it? Can we prove that anything exists? How can we be made mostly of water and germs but still be in control are we really in control? Is good really good because of law and morality but the authority made those rules what if bad was good and we are going about life wrong?  Can you win at life or is it a pointless act?.... Am I behind you or here? Am I a person trapped in society or am I free of will?  Is there free will? Or is are future decided for us and we have no choice. Can we run out of original actions and ideas. Is passing away really passing away or do we go somewhere else or do we just reset repeat and reconsider. What is fear? Is everyone just afraid of death in the end? How is life created? Well I do not know but what do you think?


----------



## boujee (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

Dude, on my car. He showed up naked. COVERED in bees.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2016)

when people sign texts or emails with their name,,, like, ,, am i supposed to sign my name too when i reply????? help communicating via the internet w/ adults is rly uncomfortable ....,


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2016)

ok but seriously why do i always come home with a headache

????????


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

I would like some tacos. Just, lovely, delicious tacos. Tacos are my brain food.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

I quit my job last week and I hated that place but I really miss the people I worked with cuz all we did was screw around 24/7..


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 6, 2016)

this is what my life has come to


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

AP classes (and the stress that comes with them) might actually be the death of me.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

There are panties in my avatar now. 

inb4 warning from staff


----------



## tumut (Dec 7, 2016)

http://www.wikihow.com/Be-Cool-on-the-Internet
wow thx


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2016)

Deamau5 so far is pretty good.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

Pok?mon Starssssss


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

want this armor set so bad but i have to go through 1-6 star quests *again*, thanks game


----------



## GingerGypsy (Dec 7, 2016)

Need to get my work done, but instead I'm lurking around this forum...Bah!
- and I want to make some bread, but I don't feel like getting out of my chair.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2016)

My next and final exam is still in a week aaa I can slightly rest today


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2016)

JUST DO UR ESSAY IT'S NOT THAT HARD JUST DO IT AND YOU WON'T HAVE TO PANIC LIKE EVERY OTHER TIME YOU'VE HAD AN ESSAY


----------



## Irelia (Dec 7, 2016)

mogyay said:


> JUST DO UR ESSAY IT'S NOT THAT HARD JUST DO IT AND YOU WON'T HAVE TO PANIC LIKE EVERY OTHER TIME YOU'VE HAD AN ESSAY



yes this is my exact thought process


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

Why am I posting here again?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 8, 2016)

i should make my sig/avi winter or christmas theme but i don't know if i care enough rn


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 8, 2016)

i feel rly gross and ugly can  u stay home from school bc u r feeling too ugly ////: 
also i have a ton of assignments 2 do and i just realized i sill have to hurry a lot on tuesday after therapy because i have national tests in math 15 minutes after my appointment and i guess i could ask my teacher 2 change my time because there is another group thats doing it on thursday but i feel rly annoying and stupid for not realizing this earlier today so . i will probably just Run .


----------



## Celine (Dec 8, 2016)

I wonder what would happen if you ate glue


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 8, 2016)

This YT Rewind 2016 is pretty...Weird o.o


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 8, 2016)

I should be studying for the ACT and my finals but I chose not to.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 9, 2016)

insert triggered joke here pls


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2016)

I really don't get how so many of you can get obsessed over the next Pokemon release, game after game, when you haven't even completed previous Pokedexes. Maybe I'm just being presumptuous.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I really don't get how so many of you can get obsessed over the next Pokemon release, game after game, when you haven't even completed previous Pokedexes. Maybe I'm just being presumptuous.



The thing about Pokemon is it's kind of a "player your way" kind of game. Some people like filling up the Pokedex while others play for the story, or other players play competitively. I'm personally a mix of all of these.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The thing about Pokemon is it's kind of a "player your way" kind of game. Some people like filling up the Pokedex while others play for the story, or other players play competitively. I'm personally a mix of all of these.



You have a point. I guess the only thing I don't like is having to grind to level Pokemon to evolve, or to fight other people(that's why I don't play competitively anymore).


----------



## Aquari (Dec 10, 2016)

watched moana yesterday and i still cant get over how good the soundtrack/movie is, definitely worth the money


----------



## Mariah (Dec 10, 2016)

Why do people get IVs stuck in them for fun?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

Dear young people: STOP GETTING OFFENDED BY EVERYTHING! It makes ya' look weak.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 11, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Dear young people: STOP GETTING OFFENDED BY EVERYTHING! It makes ya' look weak.



i am weak tho


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i am weak tho



It's ok, I am weak too(occasionally).

Also, the MOVIE LABYRINTH IS ON! Go to the Ovation channel.


----------



## boujee (Dec 11, 2016)

hungry but not craving anything


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2016)

My younger brother just casually told me he drinks. He's not even 20 for god's sake


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

I think I was 19 or 20 when I first drank...maybe earlier.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 11, 2016)

The first time I ever got drunk I taped spoons to my face with packing tape and told everybody that I was absorbing their power.

My head's going to explode.


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 11, 2016)

I told my dad I wasn't feeling well this morning and he went out and bought a bag of my favorite candy....Im surprised how happy little things like that make me  liy pops~


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 11, 2016)

lol all this talk about drinking on this thread how ironic.. my best friend is drunk right now and it's the funniest thing in the world.

~~~

i'm so ??? why tf are you SO annoying. it's a game for god's sake, can you shut up. the game was getting no where because you and that stupid **** kept healing mouse. something had to happen eventually. stfu no one cares if ur the only 2 people who actually like mice.


----------



## riummi (Dec 11, 2016)

can't wait for the brownies to be done = =


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

now that i think of it, i should try to make coffee brownies again, i failed last time because i rushed through it and forgot to add the instant coffee packet(s)


----------



## KatRose (Dec 11, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> now that i think of it, i should try to make coffee brownies again, i failed last time because i rushed through it and forgot to add the instant coffee packet(s)



COFFEE BROWNIES SOUND SO GOOD AND I DON'T EVEN LIKE BROWNIES BUT HOLY JESUS


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

I just love seafood. I'm going to eat everything in the ocean.


----------



## snowboy (Dec 12, 2016)

Just remembered the reason why I can't eat so much seafood anymore. They're expensive and going extinct.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 12, 2016)

WE HAVE A TWO HOUR DELAY BLESS


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 12, 2016)

Lmao I just remembered, last Friday night I walked to school and I passed by like 4 couples and I kinda stared at the for a long time but the funny thing was I was holding a bottle in my hand so it looked like I was hung over and drunk and bitter about the couples passing by (I wasn't tho, it was a bottle of chocolate milk and I didn't mean to stare at them aaa)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> now that i think of it, i should try to make coffee brownies again, i failed last time because i rushed through it and forgot to add the instant coffee packet(s)



I want coffee brownies. :<


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2016)

lol wtf are people offering me


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm laying in bed on my phone and my doggo is sitting on my feet looking out the window. Seriously we don't deserve dogs.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

i wonder if i should try making eggnog brownies instead


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> i wonder if i should try making eggnog brownies instead



DO IT AND FEED ME THEM! >8O


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 12, 2016)

I wanna go to sleep but i'm waiting for a trade. HELP MEEEE


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I really wanna try making eggnog cupcakes with nutmeg frosting or apple cider cupcakes with cider cream cheese frosting topped with cinnamon. (im hungry af okay)


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 12, 2016)

KatRose said:


> I really wanna try making eggnog cupcakes with nutmeg frosting or apple cider cupcakes with cider cream cheese frosting topped with cinnamon. (im hungry af okay)



Great now i'm hungry :c


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

Psydye said:


> DO IT AND FEED ME THEM! >8O



i'll make sure to put some salted caramel on them just for you! ;}


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Going to the island is so boring and repetitive I hate it but I gotta get this money.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2016)

do I work on coding for a game or play a game

ugh I wish I had more time


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 12, 2016)

I kind of want another school cancellation tomorrow but it probably won't happen..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hopefully we'll at least have a delay.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

wowee i wanna die


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Poppy is moving in tomorrow, but I'm not sure if I care enough to plot reset. She can put her house down wherever, as long as it's below the river.


----------



## riummi (Dec 13, 2016)

Ahhhh I really want to go to one of the weeknd's concerts ;; so close yet so far


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

It kind of bums me out that you can't make coffee with the coffee beans. You'd think coffeemaker + coffee beans = free coffee but that isn't the case.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheren said:


> It kind of bums me out that you can't make coffee with the coffee beans. You'd think coffeemaker + coffee beans = free coffee but that isn't the case.



Just put the coffee beans in water and eat it. It'll be fine. I promise. I believe in you, okay.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 13, 2016)

I really wish everything was still the same as last year, it was so much fun with everyone. But now we're all drifting apart.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

KatRose said:


> Just put the coffee beans in water and eat it. It'll be fine. I promise. I believe in you, okay.



I was referring to the coffee beans in ACNL, but thanks for believing in me. I appreciate it.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheren said:


> I was referring to the coffee beans in ACNL, but thanks for believing in me. I appreciate it.



Oh yeah of course. Yeah I totally knew that it's fine don't even worry. I got yo back anytime.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2016)

I GOT A DRAWING TABLET IM SHOOK


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 14, 2016)

WHY didn't fifth harmony cover more christmas songs. i miss 2014 i'm crying.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

My god I am so tired but like I just wanna go watch anime and probably cry a bit and eventually I'll sleep.


----------



## riummi (Dec 15, 2016)

oh my god i can't believe you might be following that blog lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2016)

seeing bts in anaheim what's up :')


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

tfw i actually lost track of when christmas was


----------



## Chicha (Dec 15, 2016)

Trying to find the right pen settings is such a struggle. ;^;

I love my tablet but geez, there's so many possibilities. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 15, 2016)

Why do I have so much anxiety all the time. It's break, I shouldn't be feeling scared and on edge all the time but I still do...What a horrible year.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 15, 2016)

Chicken strips and spicy buffalo sauce... A heavenly combee-nation!


----------



## tae (Dec 15, 2016)

every song is just not the right song, help me.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 16, 2016)

This year seems to have been total crap for everyone.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2016)

lonely guy mobile game is so adorable


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2016)

I have so much art saved in my folder that it takes up 7.56 GB.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 16, 2016)

Why does everyone think I played Undertale? ;-; is it really that weird to see someone with brown hair (super common where I am), closed eyes, and wearing something blue?
*googles "Undertale Frisk"*
Oh, umm... wow. I look almost exactly like them except for my skin colour and gender... I don't blame people for thinking that now...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 16, 2016)

2016 was total trash.  I hope 2017 is better.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2016)

bring back food threads 2017


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2016)

That was a very sad cookie and it only made me hungrier... =[


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2016)

yeezus crust i eclipsed 11k posts


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

Javocado said:


> yeezus crust i eclipsed 11k posts



congrats!

also i want to hang myself


----------



## Aquari (Dec 17, 2016)

screw it, im planting 10 marigolds tomorrow


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2016)

fgdgrwghreqhrehhreherqewqfeqwaa1111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2016)

internally screaming. why


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2016)

ramen.jpg said:


> congrats!
> 
> also i want to hang myself



same tbh


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2016)

lol I miss izzy


----------



## KatRose (Dec 18, 2016)

So much to do, but also so much crippling depression.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2016)

stupid fetish eating ***** >_>


----------



## KatRose (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't be the only one that contemplates dropping out of school on a daily basis but would never actually do it.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 19, 2016)

lol its my birthday


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Capeet (Dec 19, 2016)

People shouldn't call me funny because that just encourages me to make more horrible jokes that no one wants to hear


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2016)

i really want to learn how to knit, think of all the cute little toys i could make


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2016)

i got crushed by my crush


----------



## KatRose (Dec 19, 2016)

Quickly calculating how much I can fail my finals and still maintain a B in APUSH and ap calc bc....


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

I kind of feel bad for legendary Pokemon themes, because we throw the master ball at them pretty much right away. We never really get a chance to enjoy the music. 



KatRose said:


> Quickly calculating how much I can fail my finals and still maintain a B in APUSH and ap calc bc....



Here you go, my dude.


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2016)

Feeling a little better now. Though I should quit eating so much junk.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Dec 20, 2016)

dood this one user needs mental help or should move to a random text website. Or create a social media account for their ramblings 
I suggest blocking ip addresses and even the usage of proxy servers if that won't help :3c
---
My nephew twins are so noisy I can't sleep


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

we're reading the outsiders in English class dear god


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Anime is a blessing


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 20, 2016)

why is the snow melting already it's not even winter yet


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 20, 2016)

James McAvoy is an amazing, charismatic person but underrated actor. I can listen to that Scottish accent all day


----------



## Soapysoda (Dec 20, 2016)

Is a fruit like a womb to a plant and the seed is the fetus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

HeadOn, apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 20, 2016)

ive been thinking about this thing all week, like a small condensed cube of coffee creamer but when you put it in your coffee it fizzes and dissolves giving it the light brown color you would normally get from pouring milk in, it wont make the coffee carbonated like soda but it just kinda looks cool and maybe gives it flavor. i dont know if this already exists but if it doesnt then someone should get to work on making it a thing.


----------



## N a t (Dec 20, 2016)

It's funny how your best friends can also be your worst friends. Whatever, we're not friends anymore anyways.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 20, 2016)

AAAAAAA
JUST AAAA
MYSMS DLC
AAAA


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

a girl has a crush on the same guy i do ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 21, 2016)

is there anything like the opposite of sleeping pills bc im like, way too messed up and this isnt working out. maybe i should stop these medsbut the dose is really small and i dont see how they could cause this so im confused and also dead


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

There are so many games I want to play, but days are so small.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 21, 2016)

I've encountered two shiny pokemon today with full-odds on my heartgold rom. Shiny cyndaquil and now a hoppip. If only this were an actual copy ;;


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

I took the last part of my ap calc final today and I GOT AN 80% I CANNOT BELIEVE IT. So that means I ended up with a 'B' in the class when I've literally had a 'C' all freakin' semester !!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

my "crush" texted me earlier but he just stopped responding .... ??


----------



## ethereal.acnl (Dec 22, 2016)

Its 1:00 am where I am and I'm reading forums lol..


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

xii said:


> my "crush" texted me earlier but he just stopped responding .... ??



now that i realized it was 1 am so he probably just fell asleep on me lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2016)

Scoopski Potatoes.


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

i spent so much time on a diy kpop phone case and it came out pretty cool



Spoiler: phone case


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2016)

im always so tired now i've lost like all sense of time how tf is it already the 23rd


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

**** it's already 4 am.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2016)

I smiled at a stranger today and she smiled back and stayed smiling


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 23, 2016)

part 5 when


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

I bought a title color change, then accidentally kept it black, sooo I had to spend another 220 TBT to change it to the color I actually wanted lmaoooo. Lesson learned: Don't rush through things without paying full attention.


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

I wonder if I should get sun, or moon, :3c


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

I really hope someone highlights the text in my giveaway post, because they will find the answer so quickly if they do.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 23, 2016)

i should probably start up my amiibo shop soon, if anyone even wants sanrio stuff anymore


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 23, 2016)

*sees anime profile pic*
wow what a weeb
*looks at own profile pics*
oh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 24, 2016)

1 DAY TIL CHRISTMAS DAY

AND TODAY IS CHRISTMAS EVE

i dont think im ready :O:


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

i get to open my presents tonight since my dad works on actual christmas day


----------



## Laureline (Dec 24, 2016)

Starting to think people don't like selling to me. Or clover sellers are fewer than before.


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

staying up till 430 to watch the breakfast club when there are things of importance later this morning is not a good idea


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

idea: not of the best kind
movie: satisfactory


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

I haven't been on this site in forever.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 24, 2016)

i can't find my favourite black jumper anywhere and it's bothering me


----------



## Aquari (Dec 24, 2016)

the food im making for tonight's dinner is going to be so good, it'll have to be *atleast * an 8/10!


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

i honestly think someone is out to get me...


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

22,000th post


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2016)

Only half an hour left. Goodbye Christmas!


----------



## Kanaa (Dec 26, 2016)

i swear men have man periods :/


----------



## KatRose (Dec 26, 2016)

If only I could draw... that would be so cool but instead I'll just sit here and drink my hot coco.

update: i spilled my hot coco as i was writing this fml


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2016)

lmao amazing 10/10 loool!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 26, 2016)

xii said:


> 22,000th post



good job  dirty ****poster c:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2016)

omg i really wish i didn't exist and that i would just disappear tbh lol idk i shouldn't have ****ing joined them to begin with bc i just caused awkwardness thanks to my awkwardness MMMMMMMM I LOVE BEING A STUPID *****


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

Taiko said:


> good job  dirty ****poster c:



thankssssss lololol


----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)

i can't stop playing this damn song on repeat.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 26, 2016)

i actually cannot wait to get this hoodie.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 26, 2016)

My goal in life is to become Juli Baker: creep a boy I have a crush on and end up having him chase me instead


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Is it impossible to have an addiction to not being addicted to the addiction I'm describing?


----------



## Dim (Dec 26, 2016)

Zero ambition today. -v-


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 27, 2016)

My hair smells like cigars ew


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been napping a lot lately.
No idea why. I have been doing crap all for ages now.


----------



## Coach (Dec 27, 2016)

Some lush gift sets are really bad value when you add up the cost of products inside them


----------



## Xandra (Dec 27, 2016)

For about 2 weeks now every time i turn on my computer i get an urge to drink gatorade

*not sponsored*


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 27, 2016)

i think im getting either a sore throat or just some cold. im not getting a good feeling, i've just felt weak all over today and i feel disgusting. i should take a nap and have some tea later. i was doing so good all fall and winter of not getting sick and now its over lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 27, 2016)

@self remember what we talked about like 2 nights ago? yeaaaah well i do and it's time you hold to that

~

omg.. why do i even try to reason with you.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

i want more christmas lights


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

i8 waked hte most today and im hallucinating


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 28, 2016)

what is that dog doing to the toilet


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 28, 2016)

i like smoking cigarettes


----------



## KatRose (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't want the Christmas season to end... it's so good and innocent and it makes the world seem happier !!!!!!


----------



## Mariah (Dec 28, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> i like smoking cigarettes



Aren't you eleven?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

mmmmm k


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

games make me rage so hard but they're fun so rip


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

i should probs finish my pokemon game lol i wanna know how it is


----------



## aericell (Dec 29, 2016)

i still don't know how i passed my calc 2 class with a B but i mean i'll take it


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 29, 2016)

whERE tf is my sd card adapter .....................


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAEHYUNG


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

oh my god bts' fire performance was so good but when namjoon said "happy birthday v" i lost it


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 29, 2016)

i need to actually start finishing the games i buy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

OMG stop ruining my plansssssssssss


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

didn't know people were so judgmental of signatures loool

~~

you're no cup of tea ***** tf?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 29, 2016)

got to go................


----------



## Bowie (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, I'm taking a hiatus from this forum. Nothing bad has happened at all, but I want to focus on my art and just shoot for the stars, so to speak, before I find myself in 2020 having done absolutely nothing.

Feel free to private message me if you wanna add me on other stuff or anything. I'll be back sometime next year!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 30, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> i like smoking cigarettes



i repeat what mariah said , you are 11 wtf?

unless its a mars argo reference or something then its okay uwu


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

no one likes giveaways. i see. i'll keep note of this 0_)


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2016)

so i am supposed to leave to grandparent's house tmrw but im staying up late rip


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 30, 2016)

IM MAD AND BINGE EATINGGGGGGGGG ugh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

alright


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

LMAOOO ****ING YIKESSSSS


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2016)

i can't understand the plot of the kingdom hearts games but idc bc Kingdom hearts is great


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 30, 2016)

etika is so hype


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 31, 2016)

lmao wooiiiioiii u guize sure abt being in a relationship ..,


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

ok you're so ****ing annoying like ? how mental can you get..

~

you really reaaaaaally did dig a massive grave and you're still doing so by being with them


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

bout to eat a sandwich awww yisssss


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

lol don't dig your grave more *****


----------



## Claude (Dec 31, 2016)

"Makeup is how I express myself and my individuality," says every girl who does her makeup exactly the same way every other girl does.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

@ self don't bend don't bend DON'T BENDDDD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 1, 2017)

i juat screamed happoy new year in chinese OUT MY WINDOW LMAO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 1, 2017)

TBT IS GONNA BE LIT IN 18 HOURS


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

I wonder if the people who have done horrible things to me in the past have forgiven themselves... or if they still have it eating away at them. Or even worse, gloat about getting away with it, and worse even still... continue to do it to others.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2017)

lmaooooo rip... didn't even last more than a day.

~

really wish my stomach would stop feeling like a burning pit of acid. i do not want to throw up


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2017)

yay 2016 is over


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

i wonder what surprises 2017 has in store for us


----------



## Irelia (Jan 1, 2017)

i can't motivate myself to write the character bios for my ocs

rip why'd I make the story so complicated


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jan 2, 2017)

Nothing makes sense to me anymore.
The world just keeps getting darker each day.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

i'm so disappointed cause i thought he'd come back lol where did he go he's in like the 2nd grade damn it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 2, 2017)

The Pillows are awesome


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

Uh...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

should I try to nap


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 2, 2017)

Spoiler:  .



wtf some dude randomly pmd me saying he wanted 2 b my sugar daddy im dying what the ****.........,, like . wat,,


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> Spoiler:  .
> 
> 
> 
> wtf some dude randomly pmd me saying he wanted 2 b my sugar daddy im dying what the ****.........,, like . wat,,



 take the money and runnnnn


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 2, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> take the money and runnnnn


lmao tbh good idea hahahh


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2017)

That new sherlock has devastated me and I want to start a discussion thread, but I just can't get my thoughts out in words. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Laureline (Jan 2, 2017)

Stop blaming me for eating food I didn't eat mom! Driving me crazy.


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

Just restarted my town. Let the hours of resetting for a decent map begin!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jan 2, 2017)

I hope karate classes restart tomorrow after their holiday break!! I bought candy canes and chocolate for my sensei!!! (only mildly sucking up hahaha)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

i really don't want to go to school in 12 hours hahaahahhhhaaAAHAHAAH I WANT TO DIE INSTEAD LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 3, 2017)

Joel never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2017)

So depressed. Don't know what to do! Arrgh.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2017)

kinda really wanna die bc i don't wanna go back to school tomorrow i JUST WAS THERE


----------



## Locket (Jan 3, 2017)

animating takes good memory and lots of time


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 3, 2017)

they won't let me bake cupcakes today I'm so disappointed


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 4, 2017)

Ever since I've completed the Alolan Pok?dex I don't know what else to do. The battle tree and online battles can only take me so far...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2017)

Hashbrowns said:


> Ever since I've completed the Alolan Pok?dex I don't know what else to do. The battle tree and online battles can only take me so far...



I feel you , i already have the perfect team , i have all z crystals and zygarde cells , i have my pokedex completed , i already finished the UB post story game , i have all the clothes i like . idek what i can do now other than hunt and breed shinies and online battles and starting another save will be tedious


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2017)

this is the clearest my face has ever been. Please I beg of you stay that way.


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

I seem to have lost one of my games yet again.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

*almost* took my first winter tumble, but my balance is too strong for that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2017)

Judy Garland was a beautiful and talented person. Watched a video on YouTube not too long ago that showed Judy Garland singing (and dancing) the song "Who?" in the movie "Till The Clouds Roll By" <33 I wish they would  make movies like these nowadays.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

funny how im loud and childish on here but in real life you'll be lucky to get more than a cough from me


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

people should kill themselves


----------



## Loriii (Jan 6, 2017)

She's staying home today and for the whole weekend


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2017)

I need my mind restored to its former self.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

huge icicles under the roof of my house, the biggest being around 2ft long, imagine standing under that! :O


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 6, 2017)

I really want it to snow and stick here, it's freezing and stuff but as soon as the clouds come in it warms up to where it's just really cold rain.


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 6, 2017)

K Project is the **** OH MY GOD.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

"wait, what are u?" - someone else

"um, human." - me

"no, what race?" - someone else

"white but I'm still human" - me


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

I asked my mum to ask her friend to lend me a bunch of books and if that works it means I'll save a lot of money.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 7, 2017)

i really enjoyed the movie sing, i thought i was gonna lowkey hate it lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

I should do homework but..................


----------



## Lululand (Jan 7, 2017)

My brother's gonna come wake me up at about 5 am tonight so we can watch the Nintendo Switch presentation since Nintendo didn't give a single **** for time zones this time around. 

Will the new machine live up to our expectations? 
And most importantly, will I be able to contain my rage over waking up so early without wanting to punch my bro in the face, despite the fact that I asked him to wake me?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 7, 2017)

Final Fantasy XV is pretty fun tbh


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 7, 2017)

The stress from this is killing me and I shouldn't even have to be dealing with it in the first place


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

i want winter to be over so bad, im so eager to put on my spring avi/sig setup!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

i'm so done because today i have to actually get up and do things. why the **** is this happening to me lolllllllllLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

The simpler the task the less likely it is I'll do it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 8, 2017)

i want 2 die lol Anyways ,


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

i really need the anatomy notes. COME THRU FOR ME H


----------



## Haskell (Jan 8, 2017)

I HAVE TO DO LAUNDRY!!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

ok this anatomy quiz is terrifying. y is this class so annoying


----------



## Irelia (Jan 8, 2017)

has anyone read killingstalking yet
holy crap


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

When you can't even talk about a problem confidentially without being judged )


----------



## Chicha (Jan 9, 2017)

ughhh thank god. i've spent a few days talking to several wacom reps back and forth about my tablet not working and they're finally going to replace it. i've had this issue ever since i got it. ;^;

i'll be sending my old tablet back to them. prayer circle for the new tablet to work. i've been wanting to draw with it and the fact that it kept crashing made me so sad. ;____;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

winter get out, no one wants you anymore


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

Fox News keeps on spamming me. .-.

6 News Notifications in a minute. I was like... thinking it was someone trying to get a hold of me because something happened.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 10, 2017)

Having this dilemma if I'm going to buy a Wii U game (that I really wanted to play) or spend money for digital songs/music or get both. I need to be stricter with my spendings because I need to save them for when Switch arrives.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

just made myself some tea to-go and now it's off to hell !!! whoops i mean school


----------



## Bcat (Jan 10, 2017)

I finally got the knack of covering acne well and now my face is the clearest it's ever been.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> has anyone read killingstalking yet
> holy crap



it's literally one of the most uncomfortable things i've ever read. coming from someone who has seen a lot of messed up ****


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 10, 2017)

Why do new shoes have to give me blisters


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2017)

lord, that was so annoying to have to say

~

i genuinely am so ****ing done. i really just wanna die lol


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

i wonder if we'll have school tomorrow?


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

It's going up to 50 degrees tomorrow yesssss!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

Nox said:


> It's going up to 50 degrees tomorrow yesssss!



"going up" 

boi I freeze when it gets below 65 here


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2017)

i really hope i dont have to stay home from school again tomorrow. im genuinely so tired holy crap but i feel like trash.


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

KatRose said:


> "going up"
> 
> boi I freeze when it gets below 65 here


I had to work in <20 degree weather all week are you kidding me 65 would be a blessing lol


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

Nox said:


> I had to work in <20 degree weather all week are you kidding me 65 would be a blessing lol



dude RIP

I'm used to 110+ lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 11, 2017)

i cant sleep and im feeling really miserable lol wat a good lyf


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

I suddenly like trap music a bunch and idk why it has such a bad rep? it's bueno....


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't have enough tbt to get a custom shiny pokemon in that shop.


----------



## Chicha (Jan 12, 2017)

hoping the old tablet makes it safely back to wacom and for the new one to work without issues when it arrives.


----------



## aericell (Jan 12, 2017)

can instagram stop showing comments from people just because they're verified jeez


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been into this one guy for 3 years but he's in college and COMPLETELY and ENTIRELY out of my league; it's like I'm on a different planet. I'm gonna see him for the first time in about a year on Saturday and I'm really excited but also kinda disappointed in a way? Like, I just wanna date him already lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 13, 2017)

ugh i really love the lauren jauregui icon and sig combo, it prob was my favorite yet that i've done, but i really want to change it to drv3 which RUINED MY LIFE


----------



## mayorpochosita (Jan 14, 2017)

Why are the Sanrio Amiibo cards so damn hard to get? I want them at a regular price, not stupid expensive


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2017)

AAAAAAA IM MAKING PROGRESS W HIM


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

suicide is fun


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 15, 2017)

mmmmmm i really don't want to go to this stupid thing tonight


----------



## locker (Jan 15, 2017)

I wonder if the switch will be any better than the WiiU, via sales and popularity.


----------



## ILOVEDERWIN (Jan 15, 2017)

I actually feel self-content for once in my life. Wowzers it's great.


----------



## aericell (Jan 15, 2017)

profs, its never too early to post your syllabi to tell me which books i need


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

ouma kokichi deserves onlY HAPPINESS
WHY IS HE DEAD

~~

really stings


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Justin Bieber is cute.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i'm still kinda pissed off about how that happened but


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Why can't I marry Justin Bieber?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i don't know what to name this new character. i don't want to recycle a name from my old story because that's REALLY weird


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i don't know what to name this new character. i don't want to recycle a name from my old story because that's REALLY weird



Name her/him.

Danye, Dacia, Dania


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Name her/him.
> 
> Danye, Dacia, Dania



i'll consider these names!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

You could name him/her...

Isaiah, Iroh, Inez, Tera, Unice


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i really like the name inez actually! too bad he's a boy lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Inez I actually picture as a girl.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

yeah, same here


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 16, 2017)

why must i always get sick, i was super sick on my anniversary with my bf just a few days ago, ruined all the plans we made...
on top of that, i haven't not been sick for more than 2 week at a time... -_- like why....


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I want to marry Troye Sivan.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 16, 2017)

i ****ing hate you winter


----------



## N a t (Jan 16, 2017)

If we all keep passing our cold to one another, will it ever actually leave our house? At this rate, I'm worried it won't!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

sigh....

~

i should probably just do my homework and study but i really am not in the mood lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

so many people just went on my **** list today..

~

god i'm still so annoyed lmao
i should just shut up


----------



## Loriii (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm so hyped/excited to play Dragon Quest VIII again. Ahh nostalgia at it's finest! Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 17, 2017)

on a normal day, i'm too lazy to get out of bed for hours

but with a cold, now i don't think i'll ever leave


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 17, 2017)

this is like some sort of bingo, three different therapists i was supposed to see have been sick in th last 3 days lmao on on friday, thn anothr on monday and 2day anothrr one .


----------



## Bowie (Jan 17, 2017)

I love my _Bayonetta_ 3DS theme, but I wish it played "Moon River" instead of "Tomorrow Is Mine".


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 17, 2017)

think i gave my 'friend strep.. i hope i dont get his girlfriend sick now haha i think i got my boyfriend sick too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2017)

_'Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!'_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 17, 2017)

i want to marry my bed


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 17, 2017)

You're asking a fish who has never been out of water what it's like to be wet.
The fish doesn't know what it's like to not be wet, so how does it explain what being wet is like? What does he compare it to?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 17, 2017)

me: you missed a whole week of school and you should really stop procrastinating and work on your missed assignments, tests and quizzes
inner me: no


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

all thats left to try is boba


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 18, 2017)

busy, busy..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Apply directly to the forehead!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 18, 2017)

why is this ***** so damn rude. apparently she was the nicest but she's the rudest female i've met thus far ;p


----------



## JSS (Jan 19, 2017)

merry pulled my weed am outraged


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 19, 2017)

stop calling me smart. i'm not smart.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2017)

My stomach growled just now, and it sounded like a dog howling omg. I actually thought that it was some dog howling in the distance lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 19, 2017)

I am lonely.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 19, 2017)

"STOP ATTACKING MY FAMILY!"
"What are you talking about?! You're the only one who attacked anyone's family!"
"YOU CALLED MY WATER-HEADED IDIOT CHILDREN WATER-HEADED IDIOTS ON THE INTERNET!!"
"but... you just called them water-headed idiots!"
"*"STOP ATTACKING MY FAMILY!"*


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 19, 2017)

he's fallen asleep on call again, i love my husband so much, he's adorable


----------



## Licorice (Jan 19, 2017)

..


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

why won't my daddy call me


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

i wonder how decent looking id be if i lost weight......only one way to find out.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2017)

re:zero osts are quite sad


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 20, 2017)

People suck and I hate them.


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2017)

Shnapz? Shnapz....


----------



## Cheren (Jan 20, 2017)

OFF is so underrated. Undertale who?


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2017)

Smell your breath shrek.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2017)

Why wouldn't that shark just take the freakin' bait omg. Come on, I was trying to make some more bells here! It kept on ignoring my bait, gosh darn it -.-


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2017)

i need to know where i can get more of those pizza flavored lollipops


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

which theme my town should be ;A;


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2017)

xii said:


> AAAAAAA IM MAKING PROGRESS W HIM



HE WALKED WITH ME TO 4TH PERIOD YESTERDAY ASFGLTKT


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2017)

i just ate a buttload of meat and i'm STILL STARVING


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 21, 2017)

that was really question mark


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

i think getting two dreamies in one day was too much but i want more tbh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 21, 2017)

why does this always happen l 0 l what the ****


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2017)

ahhh the animated shorts for poochy/yoshi's woolly world were soo cute, i dont know why buy i was tearing up while watching them, they were just too cute!, im playing the demo rn so far im LOVING it!

guess whos going to be the first one at gamestop on release date: this guy!<<


----------



## 1milk (Jan 23, 2017)

i just ate a whole mango


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 23, 2017)

"The rare mushroom in Animal Crossing kinda looks like poo."
"omg someone made a house based off K.K. giving out chocolate hearts to keep his fans distracted from his house but he makes them from rare mushrooms ew"


----------



## Bcat (Jan 23, 2017)

my mom watched voltron for the first time yesterday and when keith and shiro appeared on screen together her first question was: 'is that his dad or his brother?' lol


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

China, I like to have my China.

I am the least racist person!

Nobody respects women more than I do.

You nasty, nasty woman. (To Hillary Clinton)

WRONG!

I have a great relationship with the *blacks*. I have always had a great relationship with the *blacks.*

I do not wear a wig. 

No, no turn those lights off, OFF!

Haha that mans crazy.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2017)

catch me outside how bout dat


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2017)

sleep is currently seems to be an unattainable horizon, close enough to see but not enough to touch...


----------



## Seroja (Jan 24, 2017)

I wish I'm more ambitious and motivated.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

i dont want to wait until the 3rd, i need all the yarn cuteness *now*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2017)

iT'S 2F***IN AM AND I AM 2F***ING AWAKE AND I CAN'T SLEEP AND F*** IT I JUST DON'T UNDERTSAND WHY I CAN'T JUST HAV E ONE F****ING NIGHT BEING ABLE TO SLEEP WITHOUT ANXIETY AND STRESS AND DHBFJKSHVBGHVSDFVSDHVFHSDVHFVSHVFSHDVFSDJF


----------



## JSS (Jan 24, 2017)

pink wetsuit or else Grams


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 24, 2017)

why is bts so good i'm screaming


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 24, 2017)

omfg i thought you disliked me but you are acc busy omfg sorry aaah.

Im feel stupid now , besides i lost my PKBank pokemon c:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 24, 2017)

i really should come up a name for this character and actually write his backstory but,,,,
h o m e w o r k .


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Most people on this site are extremely liberal when it comes to politics.


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> why is bts so good i'm screaming



holy *** you like bts?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 25, 2017)

xii said:


> holy *** you like bts?



YESSS they're so good! i found them just a little while ago but i love dope and lie so much


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> YESSS they're so good! i found them just a little while ago but i love dope and lie so much



oh my GOD dope is what i loved <33 man jungkook (police officer, in case you haven't recognized them yet haha) i always end up falling for him in that video .... have you checked out blood, sweat & tears yet?



different subject... aaaAAAAaaaa this boy at my school .. he's so cute, he can make me laugh until i'm in tears, he cares if i'm hurt or sad, omg. he is soo sweet to me for once i'm surprised


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2017)

Last exam of the semester tomorrow. Cram studying since I've been so busy working for other exams I haven't even had time to look over this stuff. On my 4th cup of tea. Probably gonna fail. Can't wait until they're over. No longer feel human.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2017)

I wonder if anyone is going to recognize/remember me lol


----------



## boujee (Jan 27, 2017)

the same mod always gives me the same infractions


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2017)

xii said:


> oh my GOD dope is what i loved <33 man jungkook (police officer, in case you haven't recognized them yet haha) i always end up falling for him in that video .... have you checked out blood, sweat & tears yet?



sorry i didn't respond eeeeee school's a *****
yeah dude i love blood sweat and tears! i listened to the whole album and lie and dope are definitely my favorites from it!


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate dust


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

i wonder what i'll be making for breakfast


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> sorry i didn't respond eeeeee school's a *****
> yeah dude i love blood sweat and tears! i listened to the whole album and lie and dope are definitely my favorites from it!



yeet bs&t is my jam <3


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if the mail comes on weekends..


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm so proud of transsexuals, you must have a hard time transitioning to the sex you feel best with, it must be so hard. So much respect to you all.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm so happy. Argos are selling _Bayonetta 2_. I'll be able to click and collect it. I'm so beyond happy right now. Thought I'd end up having to buy a bunch of other stuff to get more memory on my Wii U for it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2017)

me too


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

Gross


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

we got em!


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

My mood has kinda been lifted.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jan 28, 2017)

Woah looks like I missed out on some quality threads in Brewster's Cafe while I was playing Terraria.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 29, 2017)

oh my gooood


----------



## Lululand (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm in such a bad effing mood right now for no reason but I have to fight the urge to cry and kick stuff because from a rational point of view I know it's just because it's been cloudy and dark here for the past couple of days and I'm pretty sure I have some degree of Seasonal Affective Disorder because I swear to god in winter I pretty much always feel depressed and it gets worse every time I don't see the sun for a few days.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2017)

5 more days until release date!


----------



## moonford (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm sorry I'm a little late, I got your message by the way, so let's go round for old times sake.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 29, 2017)

dang man, gluten free pancakes are almost better than normal ones


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 30, 2017)

putting this here instead

im scared for japanese tomorrow i hate it so much why did i choose this i do not need this i hate art class we're learning how to use different kinds of pencils but its useless to me since i draw digitally i hate lunch this semester none of my friends are in my block so i have to eat lunch with the foreign students and i can never understand them because they're either korean french german japanese or some other language im never going to understand i ****ing hate dresscode so much its so unfair boys have to wear their shirts tucked in with a tie and belt but girls just have to wear a collar and slacks or a dress the pizza is never good my study hall teacher gave us homework to put ontop of the homework we have for real classes its snowing and theres slush everywhere and i cant wear any of my nice outfits its freezing out my neighbors are smoking weed its 1 am help


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Hate him.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 30, 2017)

I reaallly should finish my homework for this week before I start next weeks lecture, but it looks so much more interesting than this week...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2017)

Dang..._Impractical Jokers_ is just so freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2017)

hopefully it doesnt snow tomorrow, or friday.


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Dang..._Impractical Jokers_ is just so freakin' hilarious.


Ikr?? can't wait for season 6! ^^


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

my boyfriend just went downstairs and left me to find a good thriller movie, so far, nothin


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

perfect strangers on social media are far more generous with handing out likes than my actual 'friends'


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

_"You are a gem. I have really enjoyed you in class! I hope your dreams come true and life is amazing!"_

You were such a fantastic English teacher. You made school more fun for me. You were such a kind, funny, caring, wonderful teacher. I will never forget the time you told that classmate to go outside and pick his boogers. I hope life is amazing for you too. Thank you for everything you've done for me <333


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

why am i already so tired


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

i need to stop being sick


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

I want apples!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2017)

i really need to stop eating as much and exercise


----------



## boujee (Feb 1, 2017)

got the sims vampires
so much to do so little time


----------



## Laureline (Feb 1, 2017)

I think this coconut water isn't sitting well with what I ate earlier.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

I wish adblock would stop crashing on me. I blame everyone with gifs in their sig or avatar


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> I wish adblock would stop crashing on me. I blame everyone with gifs in their sig or avatar



i have adblock premium and everything works smoothly for me, maybe its your internet or you need to upgrade?


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i have adblock premium and everything works smoothly for you, maybe its your internet or you need to upgrade?



I think it's because I have too many things blocked on a page. I have most people's sigs blocked, so yeah.


----------



## Limon (Feb 2, 2017)

Yaint.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

i swear to god i'll have a full mori sidebar, i wont die until i do


----------



## JSS (Feb 3, 2017)

*expletive* *expletive* Pascal *expletive* Scallops *expletive* *expletive* *expletive*


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2017)

I know I'm really late but I finally got to watching Gravity Falls and I ****ING LOVE IT! BINGE WATCHING IT WAS THE BEST MEDICINE FOR ME! <3


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2017)

*walks through door*
hey guys leylu here


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> *walks through door*
> hey guys leylu here



stay pls


----------



## Haskell (Feb 4, 2017)

How can fish and man coexist peacefully?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> stay pls



sorry im trying to live a normal life


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> sorry im trying to live a normal life



wew


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2017)

help i have too many OCs


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 4, 2017)

caw kids its kenny crow


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2017)

wow im like
pretty sure this dude likes me
not complaining i like him too ahha


----------



## Chicha (Feb 5, 2017)

I want to draw but it's late. I stayed up very late yesterday and don't want a repeat. =^=


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

So our first character is Dumas Tulipan. c:
In Latin Dumas means 'we are giving' and Tulipan means 'tulip' in Norwegian.

Second character has been finished, Bella Lupine, In Latin Bella means 'pretty' and Lupine is another word for the Latin word Lupinus which is a flower from the Legume family.

Third character has been finished, Oswald Aquadora, In old German Oswald means 'power of God' and Aquadora in Latin means 'gift of water'/ 'water gift'.

Time to create a good villain(s) and a story for this little project.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 5, 2017)

*****es , nobody wants to see the disturbing videos you share on FB. Hopefully your accounts will be deleted


----------



## Aquari (Feb 5, 2017)

only happy accidents in this plant family


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2017)

this guy is soooo cute & funny

he is one of my best friends too
and i think he is starting to develop feelings for me too

i liked him before winter break he didn't but when we came back he started acting differently around me (in a good way)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 5, 2017)

Omfg  Homework *sigh*


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2017)

organising gamz's toyhouse is making me so jealous of her ocs


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2017)

i really need to do something productive right now. but here i am.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2017)

eeeeeek my crush wants to get me something for valentines. <3

never in a million years i thought a crush i have actually cares about me even after he knows i like him


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 6, 2017)

sweet. i get to dye my hair dark blue soon. with white tips


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 6, 2017)

if you leave a link that has adf.ly or any other type of redirection thing that puts you ads , consider yourself as human scum


----------



## GabbyRosaria (Feb 6, 2017)

Lately, I had weird dreams where it seems like I'm awake but I realize I'm not. Isn't that kinda crazy? When I do wake up, my brain takes a while to wake up itself.


----------



## Richluna (Feb 6, 2017)

That moment you realize that you're dreaming about getting your new nintendo Switch with the new animal crossing game!! &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## uyumin (Feb 6, 2017)

GabbyRosaria said:


> Lately, I had weird dreams where it seems like I'm awake but I realize I'm not. Isn't that kinda crazy? When I do wake up, my brain takes a while to wake up itself.


I've never had those kind of dreams. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 7, 2017)

i feel like you could get the funniest movie known to man and put adam sandler in there, even if he said the *exact same lines* it wouldnt be funny anymore.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 9, 2017)

this week has gone by quick. Monotonous, but quick.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 9, 2017)

Why i had to tell my parents about this , apart from the talk that i have been hearing since i was 5 years old , im expecting my dad to come and try to snoop into my TBT , GBATemp , LINE and Discord accounts.

Luckily , im faster than him


----------



## Captain James (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey, what's up guys, it's Scarce here.

Darn, why is that stuck in my head?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 10, 2017)

i keep forgetting to/procrastinating against taking a shower.

also i'm really craving an icee.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2017)

wew, i spent so much time making an alt tom nook skin for yoshi since i didnt have a tom nook amiibo when i couldve just used the tom nook amiibo CARD from achhd, rip my life


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

How people can be so committed and face their responsibilities everyday is beyond me :^)


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Feb 11, 2017)

People that concern themselves with the maturity of other people are just insecure about their own maturity.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2017)

bring back claude pls


----------



## moonford (Feb 11, 2017)

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 12, 2017)

i want to die


----------



## Bcat (Feb 12, 2017)

I wish I was in tokyo disney right now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

why YT had to crash on views. WHY THIS ISN'T ON TENDENCIES


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2017)

Really tempted to use this picture in my Personalised Cancer Therapy presentation that I'm giving in front of my Head of School


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

I just started learning basic anatomy in German. Apparently there's a masculine form for clitoris


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

apparently I apparently wish that I apparently am parent


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Thinking of a town name is hard.


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Why are you so cute?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2017)

i miss hasting's


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

I got a valentine!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2017)

delete me on skype, do it, you wont


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 14, 2017)

i wish i knew Japanese in such way i could watch anime without translation


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

I can't wait to see her. >3


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

I didn't realise until now how much of a dumb bimbo Kellyanne Conway really is and she's Trumps advisor so that's....great.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2017)

Prince is on spotify now!


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

today feels like a Friday. oh, i wish.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone~!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 14, 2017)

I should start a tumblr page


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2017)

Ahhhh private message inbox limit alert we meet again!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

So many PMs x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm severely struggling with Mystic Messenger. I'm broke and can't buy HG


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

I should get to sleep.


----------



## Parasite (Feb 16, 2017)

peanut butter is good on anything!
as long as it's food.
i just added pee to the community salad.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

Yay, my threads are popular.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

My friend said I make people feel suicidal, ha friends....


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

Ahhh....swinging stuff.....


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 16, 2017)

Why do people love kids so much?


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Feb 16, 2017)

Cartoon Network doesn't have anything hilarious anymore.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm so happy
I love this guy so much <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you for being caring and kind people. :')


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 16, 2017)

do you have any tips on getting on getting on getting on getting on


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

Its ironic how this face →  makes me happy, its just so cute.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 17, 2017)

YOU ARE A SNAKE


----------



## Katewho93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Nachos should have its own food group


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

Why do I have 5 likes?


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

This is me!!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 17, 2017)

It's so nice and perfect outside


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2017)

Spoiler:  .



im probably going 2 ruin everything lol
tbh i should let him know how old i am ,.,. tho idrc like  whateverrrr  nothings going on rly so ? . and nothing really matters i honestly dont care so Lol. i guess i'll tell him if he asks but w/e

hoLY **** i hate this avatar why did i chose it im want 2 kms,


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

Whenever I read "bad ending" I go into catastrophic thinking mode. I've been using guides for Mystic Messenger just to set alarms for the chat times so I won't miss too many, but whenever I see "bad ending" I start to panic. I hope I get Zen's route and don't get a bad ending tomorrow. This game is so demanding +_+


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 17, 2017)

tfw u thought this thing was going to taste great but acc it tastes horrible.

_my life is a dissapointment_


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

what the hell does >3 even mean


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 17, 2017)

the word 'no' is so much more daunting in spanish for some reason


----------



## jiny (Feb 17, 2017)

i talked to him yesterday!! i need to try harder to break the ice between us though so i can talk to him regularly again


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 17, 2017)

No , no , ****ing no.

I wont do that no


----------



## Flare (Feb 17, 2017)

Maybe I'll hatch a plan!


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## nSound (Feb 18, 2017)

How do bees fly?

Because according to all known laws of aviation, there is no way a bee can fly. It's wings are to small to get its fat little body of the ground. But for some reason bees fly anyway. Is it because bees don't care what humans think is impossible? :3


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm wondering the best and most peaceful way to end it all is.


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2017)

nSound said:


> How do bees fly?
> 
> Because according to all known laws of aviation, there is no way a bee can fly. It's wings are to small to get its fat little body of the ground. But for some reason bees fly anyway. Is it because bees don't care what humans think is impossible? :3



Have you seen how fast their wings go? That's how they fly.

Not a bad bone in my body...I beg to differ.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2017)

i just realized what i need to do !! it is all ok if i add a "it is just my opinion, im not a ____phobe! ! i a cept everyone :') but btw those peopel are Gross  ??????  lol just my opinion tho as i said b4 i am NOt a ___phobe that is actually a slur and i  can't believe u would ever call me, a nice ally, that !!"  after my Controversial Statement™  and everyone will b like "o alright thats cool :3" and i wont get banned from The Hell Site lmao


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i just realized what i need to do !! it is all ok if i add a "it is just my opinion, im not a ____phobe! ! i a cept everyone :') but btw those peopel are Gross  ??????  lol just my opinion tho as i said b4 i am NOt a ___phobe that is actually a slur and i  can't believe u would ever call me, a nice ally, that !!"  after my Controversial Statement™  and everyone will b like "o alright thats cool :3" and i wont get banned from The Hell Site lmao



Hmmmmmmmm, what?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

Spent over 24 hours in the ICU for overdosing. Don't remember a lot...


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, what?



just a random thought


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2017)

nutella is mankind's greatest achievement.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2017)

i have a essay due on tuesday and i haven't started woops


----------



## forestyne (Feb 19, 2017)

Arize outposted Raskell for like most of the day lol.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm bored as hell and I have no idea what to do.
Fun! 
(no it's not please kill me)


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

it's raining hard here and i love it


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 20, 2017)

my body fat is only 8.7 but my BMI is 23
why are my muscles not bigger then? Such agony


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Feb 20, 2017)

i am a transboy
will my boyfriend still love me when i come out to him


----------



## Loriii (Feb 20, 2017)

It's probably just me feeling sleepy (lol) but there's something about her that makes her look so extra gorgeous today when I glanced at the time when she's about to go out.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 21, 2017)

swedish psychiatry more like Worst **** Ever  ?????


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 21, 2017)

Its weird how all the profiles pictures im using are all Incineroar


----------



## Dactal (Feb 21, 2017)

i wanna go thrift shopping for some retro clothes today but i have no car and no money, so ill look rly lame sifting though the clothes and then leave empty handed...


----------



## moonford (Feb 21, 2017)

This is the end
Hold your breath and count to ten
Feel the earth move and then
Hear my heart burst again

For this is the end
I’ve drowned and dreamt this moment
So overdue I owe them
Swept away, I’m stolen

Let the sky fall
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together

Let the sky fall
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together
At skyfall
At skyfall

Skyfall is where we start
A thousand miles and poles apart
Where worlds collide and days are dark
You may have my number, you can take my name
But you’ll never have my heart

Let the sky fall
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together
Let the sky fall
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together
At skyfall

Where you go I go
What you see I see
I know I’d never be me
Without the security
Of your loving arms
Keeping me from harm
Put your hand in my hand
And we’ll stand

Let the sky fall
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together

Let the sky fall
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together
At skyfall

Let the sky fall
We will stand tall
At skyfall


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 21, 2017)

*fades in* all the other kids with the pumped up kicks *blaring loud now* BETTER RUN BETTER RUN, FASTER THAN MY BULLET


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 21, 2017)

why do so many of my OCs have knee-high socks/boots or a choker necklace
sometimes both oh goody


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> why do so many of my OCs have knee-high socks/boots or a choker necklace
> sometimes both oh goody



atleast thats better than DA Sonic OCs tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 21, 2017)

Taiko said:


> atleast thats better than DA Sonic OCs tbh


*c r i n g e*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2017)

I like playing games on NES that make no sense at all xDDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I started to get more lazier on doing my schoolwork ever since I got my 3DS taken away.


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...people are dumb, go away.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

why did it have to snow, i was perfectly fine with rain


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 22, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> why did it have to snow, i was perfectly fine with rain



I would personally prefer if hell itself poured out onto earth because it gets too cold where i live


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

Hash slinging slasher said:


> I would personally prefer if hell itself poured out onto earth because it gets too cold where i live



same


----------



## Loriii (Feb 23, 2017)

Finally. Someone's going to get arrested. Best news all year.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2017)

Adam dyed his hair white<3


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

Quit trying to be like him already


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 24, 2017)

y do so many Mental Health Professionals  ****ing ssuck ..... like  is it Really a good idea to work w that stuff if u are The Worst ,,


----------



## hamster (Feb 24, 2017)

i'm changing my signature all the time why????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## moonford (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh my ****ing god shut up!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2017)

i kinda miss you guys but smh this site


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> i kinda miss you guys but smh this site



omg turt queen i was wondering about you!!

during detention i mostly just drew eyes and flowers


----------



## Bcat (Feb 24, 2017)

i ate waaaaayy too much spaghetti ugh.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> i kinda miss you guys but smh this site



omgt sheila youre alive!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 24, 2017)

avocadont wanna live.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

do it, you wont


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2017)

Today I took a step in what I can only hope is the right direction. Will get back to you later on that last part.


----------



## moonford (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol, internet mobs. The saddest people on the internet who are so weak that they rely on other people to help bring one person down. Pathetic, get a life.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Been posting a lot. I need to sleep (or eat) XD


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

I wish upon a wish of wishing.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm getting super hungry and I don't see any food.


----------



## Coach (Feb 26, 2017)

I really hope I can win the auctions I'm participating in on zenmarket! It'd be great to finally get stuff I've only dreamed about for years.


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

I should really do a bit of revision for my oral exams next week, but we all know I'm not going to


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol, I made a cannibalism thread. Am I okay? XD


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

It better not be locked tomorrow when I wake up, its Christianity what can go wrong? Its totally not controversial. XD


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> It better not be locked tomorrow when I wake up, its Christianity what can go wrong? Its totally not controversial. XD



It's gonna be locked. I guarantee it.


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 26, 2017)

snakes are just tails with faces


----------



## Dim (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow I slept like a freaking baby. Still feel really sore though


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I'm going to save my bells up for a username change. It's a bit embarrassing being stuck with a name I came up with when I was like 9 by just combining the names of my two favourite pokemon at the time


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

Girl. You need to open a Can of Whoopass.
Don't let anyone judge your relationship goddammit. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well... least I see yall together. :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

I hate how the word "Artisan" has been bent into meaning "Hipster food".


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

Agony


----------



## Loriii (Mar 1, 2017)

One day to go. I can't contain my excitement. I probably won't be able to sleep tonight lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not going to be able to get the Switch on release date. The internet terrifies me because of Zelda spoilers right now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 2, 2017)

I just remembered how ridiculous some of the rumors were about my teachers in middle school. One teacher had a rep as a pervert by the students and had a rumor he wore mirrors on his shoes to look up girls skirts. I'm just laughing at how crazy these were.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 3, 2017)

maybe if i act like i have no personality people will stop thinking im annoying lul


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

I could go for a Nintendo Switch right about now.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 4, 2017)

hurts that i'll never be more than a replaceable moron to you.

~~~

what did you think i was gonna say after i didn't understand any of the ****ing questions??? get out of my face..


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Shrek > Every Pixar Film Ever


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

We won?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Shrek > Every Pixar Film Ever



xcuse U


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Clefable should be OU.


----------



## moonford (Mar 5, 2017)

sad sad person


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

My kidney's still for sale.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone have a full version of this where I don't have to look at some furry slideshow?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2017)

http://torracat.tumblr.com/post/158007312158/angeluscaligo-pyroar-lynxshadowstalker
same


----------



## moonford (Mar 7, 2017)

The F - Rating is fine.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Can't wait until I die.
Better yet, why was I ever born?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Trump can do whatever he wants, it's not my problem.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 7, 2017)

Someone sell me a Ninty Switch


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Wubbadubbadub, is that true?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Who are the "!The Miscellaneous!?"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 7, 2017)

Javocado said:


> Someone sell me a Ninty Switch



Ill send you a switch.  A 3 dollar light switch!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2017)

Set my bell amount to 777 just because (and the number 777 is cute)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm hella hungry


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

need to get/layout sweets path quick so i can play ac with my friends


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2017)

♥?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2017)

bup f?r mig att vilja skjuta mig sj?lv allts? Pls Die ????? im so sick of all this crap Honestly can they just ?? get their **** together or spmething ????


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

No school tomorrow. That's a good thing?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm about to see Adele live and I can't wait for school tomorrow


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm about to see Adele live and I can't wait for school tomorrow



Adele! Live!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Adele! Live!



Yeah pretty hype


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah pretty hype



She's amazing!  You're so lucky!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm glad tonight is kind of busy, and I'm also glad I got more than four hours of sleep today, most likely because I was so exhausted, even if the sleep was broken I can feel the difference.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm glad tonight is kind of busy, and I'm also glad I got more than four hours of sleep today, most likely because I was so exhausted, even if the sleep was broken I can feel the difference.



Glad that you're glad that you got more than four hours of sleep today.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm glad tonight is kind of busy, and I'm also glad I got more than four hours of sleep today, most likely because I was so exhausted, even if the sleep was broken I can feel the difference.



Rip I only got 5 and I'm gonna be out late tonight


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I post too much.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I post too much.



I just follow you and post behind you


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I just follow you and post behind you



Wow. You won't find me. I'm going to post somewhere in the far.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Wow. You won't find me. I'm going to post somewhere in the far.



okay you try


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> okay you try



You can't find where I'm posting. Nya! ;p


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

lol why am I up


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> lol why am I up



Because the sun moon is up.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Because the sun moon is up.



I love the moon.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I love the moon.



Me too. The moon is beautiful!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Me too. The moon is beautiful!




ikr


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> oops accidental post



Haha. I've seen double posts but I've never seen an accidental post. ;p


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm awesome


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm awesome



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

I should go to bed but I'm not sure


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yes, yes you are.



Yay positivity, something new


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I should go to bed but I'm not sure



Don't go. Be Raskell and post until you realize how much time you've wasted posting.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I should go to bed but I'm not sure



Sleep is for the weak


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yay positivity, something new



I'm positive. Hella positive. I don't know what you're talking about. ;p

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Sleep is for the weak



Ah. That's why you never sleep.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Don't go. Be Raskell and post until you realize how much time you've wasted posting.



That sounds like fun


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> That sounds like fun



Totally rewarding too!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm positive. Hella positive. I don't know what you're talking about. ;p
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Strong independent women who don't need no positivity


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Strong independent women who don't need no positivity



I'm a strong independent man that spreads positivity.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

lol my friends are gonna be creeped out as I have turned into a vaporwave fan


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> lol my friends are gonna be creeped out as I have turned into a vaporwave fan



What's vaporwave?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's vaporwave?



#vapenation vaping makes me cool


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> #vapenation vaping makes me cool



No it doesn't, hun. :/


----------



## jiny (Mar 13, 2017)

wtf my guy best friend knows bts


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's vaporwave?



its a music genre that i guess is starting to get more light! just look up vaporwave on youtube and you'll find some. its about chillin and 80's/90's music and mixing it with new stuff. its also associated with computers, neon colors, palm trees, dolphins, etc. i reccomend saint pepsi (their old name but lots of their stuff is attached to it)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Who would even ever drink banana or strawberry milk. Like are you for real, you disgust me. Banana I'm not as hard on because like it's the kind of like a "milky" fruit. But like really just go for chocolate. It's yum. I'm lactose intolerant what am I doing.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I like pears but I wouldn't eat them as much as other fruit if giving the opportunity.


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2017)

Toonami kicks so much ass nowwwww. Makes me wish I didn't have work every Sunday morning. :^)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

this town is going to take forever, but i guess i dont mind


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

Why am I watching bts cracks at 12 am?


----------



## vel (Mar 14, 2017)

i'm tired but i don't want to go to sleep ugh


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 14, 2017)

people who have more than one town...do they buy multiple copies of the game?

orrr...haCKS??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 14, 2017)

taiyoken said:


> people who have more than one town...do they buy multiple copies of the game?
> 
> orrr...haCKS??



How can anyone even manage two towns what


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 14, 2017)

why don't we have any good food? urgh.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

tfw merengue moved where you wanted her on the first plot reset, she really *is* a sweetheart!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Luigi


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to be going back and fourth between TS2 and TBT for twenty four hours straight.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 15, 2017)

I'M DEADDD these old recordings of me ugh i miss this


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> I'M DEADDD these old recordings of me ugh i miss this



I watched me doing the ice bucket challenge from year(s) ago and I was like, "aww."


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm bored. Extremely bored.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Kellyanne Conway is so dumb. Haha.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Kellyanne Conway is so smart. Haha


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

i think its time i get my 4th mori!


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Kellyanne Conway has common sense.



Hhahahahahahahahahaahhaha! Stahp it I'll die from laughter.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

One, two, Raskell's coming for you...


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> One, two, buckle.



What does that mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> One, two, Raskell's coming for you...



Okay it makes sense now.

So you'll report me, disable my comments, stay here and I'll never post again? That's what your post implied before you edited it.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I think I'm being stalked on TBT...


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think I'm being stalked on TBT...



Haha okay.

Can you please block me?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Why can't everyone get along on this site? It's not that hard.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Kate or Tina?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Head stuck in a cycle, I look off and I stare... It's like that I've stopped breathing, but completely aware...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Kate or Tina?



tina


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I have faith in the new generation of country artists.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

I was leaning towards Tina and no you've convinced me, she will have an obsession with Bagels now. XD (seriously)


I forgot to quote you, @Teabagel.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I love Eli Young Band's song, "Saltwater Gospel."


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)

i say to myself "i think i found the right signature" but i'll probably change it again the next day.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Blueberries taste good. I want some.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

i cant wait until the 20th, i'll finally be able to change my avi/sig setup aswell as my lineup


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Headphones get tangled up too much...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

*finally*


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Woohoo!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 17, 2017)

yup. i'm definitely a "rude little *******" for trying to get water. lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 17, 2017)

floccinaucinihilipilification


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

pears are good on occasion


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

apple and raspberry fruit boxes are absolutely disgusting


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2017)

Saw this on a video and I am dying. It's in a Japanese ice cream vending machine and I lost it.

Me:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Saw this on a video and I am dying. It's in a Japanese ice cream vending machine and I lost it.
> 
> Me:



Kaydeecrunky


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

blueberries are like canadians. kinda


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Kaydeecrunky



P much.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2017)

why did someone like a comment i made in a thread from august last year .....

like the thread hasnt been active since august 15th 2016


----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> why did someone like a comment i made in a thread from august last year .....
> 
> like the thread hasnt been active since august 15th 2016



same thing happened to me, what a crepe


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

tea bags help


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

what am i going to do


----------



## aericell (Mar 20, 2017)

Wonder if anyone ever looks at me and notices my situation and thinks _wow what a poor third wheel_


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2017)

Cherry Cola is best cherry soda.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

stop stuffing your mouth with food and being an ass, please.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 21, 2017)

Here we go again with these people who thinks they're entitled lol


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

I miss you. And I have to wait another week to even talk to you, frick


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

i hate school let the ground absorb me


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm trying to get a pop song out of my head hy mentally playing an ambient song. .-.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

town trees are thicc, man


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 21, 2017)

Spring break is just around the corner. 2 exams and it's finished.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Mar 22, 2017)

The game Hong Kong 97 was truly years ahead of its time.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have the worst school ever, I just wish I went to a different one. :c


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> The game Hong Kong 97 was truly years ahead of its time.



a beautiful game, no sarcasm there nope nope nope


why does my tailbone still hurt


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

things are not on fire.

fire is on things.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sleeping is such a time waster


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> things are not on fire.
> 
> fire is on things.



i feel like sitting in front of a fire now


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

all I want for my birthday is art stuff lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 23, 2017)

_-are we eating this again?
-oh my god , you ungrateful uneducated child , this is not a restaurant to ask what would you like , you eat what is here and done and if you dont like it then do it by yourself , yes we are eating this , your dad surely is getting ideas on you again
_

This would happen if i would say something about the food of today at my house , so i rather just shut the **** up


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

I should go shower and do mah hair


----------



## Barbara (Mar 24, 2017)

I feel really ****ing horrible snd depressed snr and I don't know why, but I have it so much ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

See I can't even type properly anymore


----------



## moonford (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm done.


----------



## carp (Mar 24, 2017)

my suitcase lock had me sho o k


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 25, 2017)

Spoiler: what



is spring man from ARMS becoming my new husbando


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Mar 26, 2017)

Touch the cow. DO IT NOW


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 26, 2017)

that was the most suspect thing to ever happen


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

lol i wanna die i hate men


----------



## Mix (Mar 26, 2017)

Is April Fools really on April 1st, or were we all April Fool'd?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 26, 2017)

if i dont talk that much its obvious that i dont like talking and that im p shy. Goddamit it shouldnt be that hard to understand


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 26, 2017)

Too tired too get up and be useful


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

There needs to be a place for controversial threads to have actual conversations on


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Ha, it ended.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

Today is left over pizza day for me.

Not complaining, just stating that fact.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Today is left over pizza day for me.
> 
> Not complaining, just stating that fact.



Relatable. XD


----------



## boujee (Mar 29, 2017)

me atm


----------



## Espurr (Mar 29, 2017)

my pool has a green tarp over it
mountain dew is green
therefore, mountain dew is a tarp
furthermore, my pool is filled with mountain dew


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

flower pots, i need more flower pots


----------



## Espurr (Mar 29, 2017)

True story.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

Espurr said:


> View attachment 196694
> 
> True story.



Yes, thank you for filling my entire page with this.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yes, thank you for filling my entire page with this.



You are quite welcome.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 30, 2017)

I AM GOING TO GO LOOK FOR MY GAMES!!!!!........................... in a minute...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 30, 2017)

i ****ing hate adults with superiority complex
like , stop saying how you love to put in their place other children on an  forum, for **** sake


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

sometimes people shake their cigarette boxes before opening them and i don't know why


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2017)

i probably need to do the thing but i cant


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 1, 2017)

No more sad times. Time to at least try to be happy so that my friends too can be happy.


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

lol i seriously should do the thing


----------



## moonford (Apr 1, 2017)

Why are there NIIITTSSSS on my screen?!!!!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhhhh! My collectible's a NIT too!!!!! Ekkk! O_O


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

my chest is itchy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 1, 2017)

I can't wait till this damn day is over.


----------



## moonford (Apr 1, 2017)

I made a new signature for myself, it looks fine...I guess....


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

my back is itchy


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

snakes are tails with faces

(pretty sure i posted this ere)


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

i kinda want this to be over tbh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

I want april fools to be over so my signature and avatar are back to normal lol


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

2000s dance classics r so lit?????


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2017)

my birthday is in 17 days


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

im glad its all done and over with


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 2, 2017)

i only had fries and cookies today

- - - Post Merge - - -

and water
\


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

I understand if you dont want to talk me but atleast send me a hi , or tell me what i did wrong.

On december you said meeting me was the best thing of that year but now you dont talk to me


----------



## gyu (Apr 2, 2017)

i shouldnt have eaten that


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

i want to order a pizza but i don't know if the restaurant is closed

we in upstate SC had us a right nasty storm, y'see

there was a tornado @-@


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (Apr 3, 2017)

Im holding marshal for somebody, but its been 3 weeks and theyve only messaged me once 

Once to ask me to hold him 

Another time because i messaged them asking if they still wanted him and aftee saying  yes , they never even replied back or messaged me ever again

So now im having a dilemma in which i dont know if i should let him go or keep waiting


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Would anybody be mad if I necro'd this thread?

Or would somebody else do it so that I don't get yelled at?  o3o


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

this is so hard????????????????? who invented this


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 5, 2017)

Espurr said:


> Would anybody be mad if I necro'd this thread?
> 
> Or would somebody else do it so that I don't get yelled at?  o3o



I'll do the honors!


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'll do the honors!



thank


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2017)

it wont be long before i finally get a bonsai, i'll of course name it "Mori".


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2017)

Oranges are the best, they are delicious.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

*IF COOKIES ARE COOKIES AND BACON IS BACON

THEN WHY DO WE BAKE COOKIES AND COOK BACON?*

i feel like i posted this somewhere already but i can't find it o3o


----------



## radioloves (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh can't wait to graduate from school

Go dancing and discooOoo

Karaokee babyyyyy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 7, 2017)

_"He's a crybaby"_
I mean , if you say your big dream is the school burning with a classmate inside it , its not him being a crybaby , its you and her being total *******s.


----------



## moonford (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm sexually attracted to hating people.


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

lol privilege but i hate my cleaner


----------



## radioloves (Apr 7, 2017)

Can't sleep... Need a massage


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 7, 2017)

Can't massage... need a sleep


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

i probably wont live to 2100


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2017)

I got this Pumpkin Clove soap and it smells so freaking good, I can't stop sniffing my hands.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 10, 2017)

4-day long weekend holiday is coming up


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

i love singer-songwriter stuff and my mum is a babe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2017)

Now that I think of it the best place to get off season stuff is at the discount store, saw more pumpkin spice stuff than I usually see in the normal market around fall... -_-


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

I TOLD MY MUM I TOLD MY MUM AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH shes fine yay wooo hurrah slay me woo yes queen woo


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 10, 2017)

im really scared, i have to take a test for something big and i dont know if i'll pass it. its for getting out of something and if i dont pass it i have to keep doing it, which really bothers me. i think i'll just write the answers down somewhere because i dont even need to be doing this...


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

studland bay is in dorset and is a nature reserve with sand dunes n all and they have rare species and it's too crowded in summer and they get a fire risk and litter cause tourism

issues;
litter
fre hazards from cigaretes
rare species dyin
fragile dunes dyin

management;
planting of marram grass
car parks to stop driving on beach
education in schools and on signs
fence off areas that r weak
charities
boardwalks


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm into guys in a band and you're a guy in a band, so why aren't we a thing yet??

(jk as if I have a chance with you hahaha haha ha)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 11, 2017)

answer my pmssss plz dude :^(


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

who am i

also if i never come online again josh pritchard murdered me


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Why don't eyebrows grow really long.....?


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

me, over taking the top poster for the day;
checkmate, ho


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Wishing I didn't have to go to class right now so I could be top poster. >:|


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

Sergi said:


> Wishing I didn't have to go to class right now so I could be top poster. >:|



battle me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2017)

Enter at your own peril, past the bolted door where impossible things happen that the world's never seen before...

IN DEXTER'S LAAABORAAATOOORYYYYYY!

HE'S THE SMARTEST BOY YOU'VE EVER SEEEEN!

BUT DEEDEE'S BLOWN HIS EXPERIMENTS

TO SMITHEREEEEEEEEENS!

THERE IS DOOM AND GLOOM WHEN THINGS GO BOOM!

IN DEXTER'S LAAAAAAAAAB!

(Sorry, that song's stuck in my head!)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 12, 2017)

carp said:


> me, over taking the top poster for the day;
> checkmate, ho



we all have been there , dunut feel special


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

Taiko said:


> we all have been there , dunut feel special



i literally posted 30 times in 10 minutes pls


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 13, 2017)

I regret updating my dream town without first taking pictures of my old ugly one :'( I already miss going to see my town in its ugly stage. I felt so sentimental about it at that stage.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

when will this sore throat go away


----------



## moonford (Apr 14, 2017)

The Earth is our friend even when we are the most toxic 'friend' anybody could ever have, we are killing our friend like a cancer so let's do the opposite and save Earth from this parasitical infection that we call Humanity.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 14, 2017)

i wonder why nintendo or gamefreak has never really reached out to the community for ideas on games or music or character designs. theres so much fanmade art and music and its just sitting there while they could ask permission to use the idea. i mean people purposefully make stuff so they'll see it and be inspired or use it. i say this as i'm listening to a well done theme for marshadow...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 15, 2017)

Every time I hear "Sweet Child Of Mine" I think of Step Brothers and sing Derek's part in my head "bow bow, I'm Derek, and I can sing high like this, and I can sing high."


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

i just ordered dodie merch ahhH


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 15, 2017)

why do bagels have holes in them

bagels are just bread but with holes in it why did we agree on that

yet i still eat them


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 15, 2017)

im excited to see what they'll do for kirby's 30th anniversary... i'm kind of hoping a 64 remake or an open world like breath of the wild (doubtful but how cool would that be??)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 15, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> why do bagels have holes in them
> 
> bagels are just bread but with holes in it why did we agree on that
> 
> yet i still eat them



the question you should be asking is why "normal" bread _doesn't_ have holes in it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 16, 2017)

eggz are making me go _craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazyyyyyyyy_
also , not everyone hates you , there's people who love you and care for you , you are an amazing person ,
 and you are not alone. I wish i could PM you but its seems i can't , oh well. I just hope for you the best and atleast im glad to know you are still here. Love to you , dude.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh. . the smell of fart x____x O.K.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 16, 2017)

ugh what even


----------



## riummi (Apr 16, 2017)

ugh i don't want to wait :T


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

i love marshmallows/


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2017)

should i let my vita keep charging or should i go back to playing persona 4


----------



## Aquari (Apr 16, 2017)

my brain is mush again


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2017)

I keep mistaking the pink tree with zipper's face for the head of Charlotte from pmmm


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

he darn did it


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 17, 2017)

Pomme de terre hon hon hon


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

soeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

just imagine


the years start coming and they dont stop coming cause we old lol bye
ho
yo
bro
mow
co*

i love cacti????


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 17, 2017)

_Where the hell are these last 5 eggs_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2017)

It's my last day of work before my vacation and I'm so excited! TEN DAYS OFF HERE I COMEEEEEE!


----------



## Barbara (Apr 17, 2017)

I feel like I need to make a post for the easter hunt so this is that post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok it didn't work like I hoped it would


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 17, 2017)

lol i forgot about th easyer event and i havent been online since 1875 but Okay rip


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

im done with his crap


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 17, 2017)

this stupid rotating bunny makes me want to stab my computer screen can it Frick Off


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

"Thank you for being a friend, make a turn and then back again...your heart is true, you're a pal and a confidant....."

I didn't even watch the Golden girls but I love the theme tune and song...


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 17, 2017)

bleh i really wish i didn't eat all that chocolate and candy yesterday because i'm paying for it now. hello irritated skin and gym


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2017)

feeling very sad and don't know what to do about it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 18, 2017)

Shooting Star is a Summer 2016 meme , not a 2017 meme , keep it that way.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 18, 2017)

wanna sleep but i dont


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

kk slider is an under appreciated artist


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2017)

The name's Bond, Ionic bond, taken not shared.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2017)

Why when i enter on the "Trending" section of Youtube i expect i will find something good or interesenting. That happens almost never...


----------



## Loriii (Apr 20, 2017)

The first part of Caf? K.K. keeps playing in my head and I'm subconsciously humming it.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2017)

Why did you have to do that to me?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 21, 2017)

I wanna be like Kanyeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Elvera (Apr 21, 2017)

I hate dreams that are like regular life, because I assume that I've a conversation and I didn't, I'm just like "...?" and their like "...?" 
Like please let me dream about cloud zombies again, at least I know that isn't real.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 21, 2017)

this teacher sounds so much like bill murray it's unsettling


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Why dont we have cases and skins for fidget toys?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 21, 2017)

If there's one good thing about certain terribad jokes, it's that they show me who I should avoid interacting with.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm asking too much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 21, 2017)

i just noticed my dad likes gorillaz :0000


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2017)

Apparently I look like oscar the grouch thanks to my crush's input 

I don't mind the nickname though it suits me


----------



## Jeonggwa (Apr 25, 2017)

I bought 20 yokai medal packs i am an adult


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2017)

i made a peppermint spray solution to chase away the box elder bugs that have been pestering my plants, that'll show em


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2017)

Yonkorin said:


> I bought 20 yokai medal packs i am an adult



Ha I am an adult too! (Has like 10 stuffed animals)


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 25, 2017)

Why do we bake cookies but cook bacon? 
I don't want to the responsibilities that come with having a job. 
Why can't I park better? I seriously need more practice driving before I can get my license. 
Why does everybody hate me for being transgender? 
What's the purpose of spinning the umbrella in ACNL? Like, someone had to code this completely pointless thing. Someone actually took the time to code this spinning umbrella. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

Who thought of milking cows?


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 26, 2017)

im redownloading love live and i thought i wouldnt be able to get my account back bc i had lost my code but i had it connected to game center so?? ?? i have my old accoutn back??  and it is great ??? aaa idk i havent played this game in almost a year but HHhh


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

"Shonen wa!!"
tf is this song
i love it


----------



## forestyne (Apr 27, 2017)

I still play nintendogs.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2017)

Karma has everyone's name and a stamp.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 28, 2017)

Hurray! I'm back!


----------



## moonford (Apr 29, 2017)

I put a few people on my ignore list, although the feature is literally useless. Oh well...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 29, 2017)

its a shame the owner of a channel on yt i like will be going to military on june, which i thought something happened so he wouldnt go... oh well


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

Selling my kidney for 300 tbt, I need those shinies, dammit


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2017)

Gimme a freaking break


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 6, 2017)

I mean the most funny thing of what you said is how you and the others ones in that group make me feel like if im a weirdo. And your like "Nobody likes me uhhh" when actually im the one nobody likes there and is like im just an extra space there
ugh.


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2017)

Victoria's Secret.


----------



## moonford (May 7, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Victoria's Secret.



Deceased.


----------



## moonford (May 7, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Victoria's Secret.





> I like to call them the "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee, because they're all a gang of morons who shop at Victoria's Secret and make people's lives miserable. They should start a forum of their own, and all the topics would be related to how much they hate certain people. Lovely!


 - Bowie 2016

I love this quote, it's a favourite of mine.


----------



## Xandra (May 7, 2017)

I'm so bored ughhghhghhghghg. I swear i might be the loneliest person ever ;-;


----------



## Brookie (May 7, 2017)

I wonder what would happen if I cut off my eyelashes.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Victoria's Secret.



_your fav. shops right?


dont kill me_


----------



## Twix (May 7, 2017)

we don't deserve corgis


----------



## boujee (May 9, 2017)

I feel bless


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 9, 2017)

aHA Why my shyness attacks when i just entered on a discord server  :'DDDDD

_this wouldn't have happened if i had stayed in bed aha being awake makes life 100% harder 
_


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

It's strawberry season and I can't stop eating them, I'm inhaling them at this point


----------



## Flare (May 10, 2017)

Tails is better than Sonic.


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

i want to eat garlic bread, but i already ate garlic bread yesterday


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

I want Panera again.


----------



## Pinkbell (May 10, 2017)

I'm devouring skittles should stop right? no...


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2017)

I thought my last class was academic but hooooooo boy


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

why is depression listed as a side effect of my anti depressants ....


----------



## moonford (May 11, 2017)

When you say "I love you" to your Guinea pigs and they don't reply but look at you with fear. 0_0

SHOOK!


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Awwww. ^^^ same with parakeets .-.


----------



## moonford (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> Awwww. ^^^ same with parakeets .-.



:'(

Why don't they love us, lol.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

1. Why is Candace _annoyed_ by her brothers, Phineas and Ferb, building awesome things every day? I'd be thrilled.
2. Why didn't she just take a picture with her cellphone?...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> 1. Why is Candace _annoyed_ by her brothers, Phineas and Ferb, building awesome things every day? I'd be thrilled.
> 2. Why didn't she just take a picture with her cellphone?...



This is why:


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Issi said:


> This is why:



No.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> No.



Um? XD


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Issi said:


> Um? XD



XD that's just me being me.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> XD that's just me being me.



Okay XD


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2017)

wow ace discourse is so ****ing woke


----------



## riummi (May 12, 2017)

last minute reviewing for my ap econ exam


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Why doesn't tArzan have a beard?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> Why doesn't tArzan have a beard?



He uses pieces of old wood that he sharpens on rocks to shave.
Everyone knows that!
Lol Im joking


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Why does round pizza come in a square box?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

Because that way if a corner gets hit, it doesnt dent the pizza :3


----------



## Xandra (May 12, 2017)

I need sleep. But the Legend27 keeps kicking my a***...


Ok don't act like you don't know what that means. 
Really?! If you don't know that ad then I am jealous of you.


----------



## Rabirin (May 12, 2017)

Xandra said:


> I need sleep. But the Legend27 keeps kicking my a***...
> 
> 
> Ok don't act like you don't know what that means.
> Really?! If you don't know that ad then I am jealous of you.



funfact: i actually made my friend's contact name on my phone "thelegend27" so for a moment i thought my friend was kicking your a***

why are my hands always cold


----------



## Aquari (May 13, 2017)

Edgeworth looks so cute when he's thinking


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 13, 2017)

MONADO---!
_have a civilized conversation with the person and come to a mutual understanding as to why that is simply just not ok_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 13, 2017)

Why wouldn't a high-school have an e-mail? In their "Contact Us" it has a phone number and their address... So stupid, you'd think in this day and age they'd have an e-mail...

Also why is this college website so awful to navigate?


----------



## moonford (May 13, 2017)

Why, why, why and why?


----------



## Rabirin (May 13, 2017)

i hate being ill


----------



## Xandra (May 13, 2017)

Why do the tags say "wanna buy some nipples" and "ye, I wanna buy nipples"


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2017)

Yondu is all but confirmed for infinity war and I may cry from happiness


----------



## Bowie (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Xandra (May 13, 2017)

Somebody pass me the salt


----------



## Flare (May 13, 2017)

Lies, lies I tell you, there's no Cheese in my Burritos!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 14, 2017)

I want back in


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2017)

*snore


----------



## carp (May 14, 2017)

why havet i beeen on this forum in 35 years


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Mother's Day blahhhh


----------



## Bowie (May 14, 2017)

_New Leaf_ is still the most beautiful game I've played since it was released.


----------



## moonford (May 14, 2017)

What should I change my signature and avatar too?


----------



## moonford (May 14, 2017)

I'm the top poster, ew.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

why is trump pres


----------



## moonford (May 16, 2017)

Why do people call other people "daddy", "dad", "mum/mom" and "mummy"?
It's creepy if their not your actual Parent.


----------



## jiny (May 16, 2017)

hahaha he saw it kms


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I have no idea why I'm on this website when I'm not doing Animal Crossing stuff.


----------



## riummi (May 16, 2017)

so tired of homework just let me be free already


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Why don't I have blue feet? :c


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> Why don't I have blue feet? :c



Because you aren't a Smurf.


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

I want
To see my forehead :c


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2017)

Just watched an anime film called _Metropolis_. The first time in quite a long time any film has managed to bring me to tears.


----------



## riummi (May 18, 2017)

I finally got to watch Kubo and the Two Strings and I loved it ;;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

I don't know what to say, so that's why I'm saying this :3


----------



## Loriii (May 19, 2017)

Not really fond of anything mint, but in this case, I love how it tastes and I'm getting addicted to it.


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2017)

Avatar and signature themes are annoying to come up with.


----------



## visibleghost (May 19, 2017)

nvm


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

^^^ that's sad. Sorry to hear 

If we ever did get a female president...what would her guy/husband be called? The First Gentleman?


----------



## riummi (May 19, 2017)

The admin at our school are so bias so now my classmate probably wont be able to go on our senior trip...it's both their faults! I mean the other guy harassed/stalked someone but admin chooses to not blame him in any way?


----------



## Rabirin (May 20, 2017)

should i change my avatar to a picture of the gingerbread man or is that too extreme


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2017)

Do you ever just sit and think to yourself "I wonder how many people who I've interacted with in my life are no longer alive that I don't know about" like what if that nice waitress from last night crashed her car on her way home and is now dead bc me right now


----------



## riummi (May 20, 2017)

^ I feel even sadder now thankyou...


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

I wonder what dreadlocks would look like in anima crossing


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 20, 2017)

I made some new friends today!


----------



## tumut (May 21, 2017)

Myanimelist is the most disgusting website ive ever been on


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 21, 2017)

ugly


----------



## dumplen (May 21, 2017)

Trying to do that whole phoenix death thing, you know...rise from the ashes and all that.. but I can't seem to get myself to stop burning


----------



## Xandra (May 21, 2017)

I've never tried mint icecream, I've heard that mint-chocolate-chip ice cream is delicious, but i'm still here mint-less D:


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2017)

Waiting to die.


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

Thinking.........




I got nothin'.


----------



## visibleghost (May 22, 2017)

life hack: save lots of money by being depressed n not doing anything n barely eating . if u have no friends u have even fewer reasons 2 spend money !! and if u get depressed Enlough literally  othing will matter so your lack of money wont bother u B^) like and subscribe for more epic life hax x D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Just sitting here with no phone and no 3DS because I currently have an F in chemistry.  Yay me.


----------



## Bowie (May 22, 2017)

If my best friend ever ends up killing himself I will be completely decimated.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 22, 2017)

I honestly can't think of a single color as my "least favorite", I think I can associate every single color with something positive.


----------



## riummi (May 22, 2017)

Spoiler: angry thoughts more like



lol why dont YOU take my class. My teacher is so freaking slow at updating grades (if at all) and gives an F is you don't write some long ass essay for a "im not expecting much" assignment. And this isn't just me ok? 2 others are getting the same grades as me because we aren't his favorite students. Plus the favored students leave us out and try to sneak in more assignments that HE NEVER ASSIGNED IN THE FIRST PLACE. wtf guys. I was starting to think my classmate was cool but nah he's a piece of. I see you leaving us out of ap econ as well. Pft and this other guy, some "christian" you are. AND ANYWAYS I think having you guys breath down my neck around all the time is punishment enough. and don't get me started on the f **** hole of depression and suicide you dragged me into thanks guys love ya


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 22, 2017)

Spoiler: what a good moment to:



you gotta actually ****ing kidding me that this teacher decided to do an exam today , in which you could use the ****ing book and the notebook , just the same ****ing day i didnt went to school . what a bad ****ing moment to be myself , why i couldnt go to school tomorrow instead of today , where the whole day is boring af oh nononononono it had to be TODAY. atleast the only good thing of this is we have an exam next week so i can still save my grade on that class ugh.

also aha thanks for being an ******* to me again , i mean idk why i did this time other than ask how are you but since 10 years ago i have to deal with your **** and you treating me like **** , and having to deal how tough and **** u think u are even through you literally cry for everything and nothin , and crying is not bad , but just like saying how you are edgy and tough and you are slowly becoming what i hate , and you are not even a ****ing friend anymore , you are just someone who is not obligatory to speak to.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Yay Birthday! 

meh...


----------



## Wholockian (May 23, 2017)

My ability to go on and do A2 work when I am at AS with no problem, but then procrastinate on my AS work (to the point where I'm watching videos about how edexcel marks their papers) honestly amazes me.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Onision is a piece of garbage. 

Nasty nasty man.

His comments on the Manchester attack is disgusting.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 23, 2017)

Not even surprised at this point. Disappointed? Yes. Surprised? Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Lol so I'm gonna have like -1000 bells forever just bc they "discovered" that username change glitch, lmao.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Lol so I'm gonna have like -1000 bells forever just bc they "discovered" that username change glitch, lmao.



Omg, hey Turt Queen!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Omg, hey Turt Queen!



ol? c:

and yeah not gonna bother trying to get those back tbh i can live with that since i **** post so much when i'm actually bothered


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ol? c:
> 
> and yeah not gonna bother trying to get those back tbh i can live with that since i **** post so much when i'm actually bothered



Still miss your presence on TBT! 

(I changed my username by the way, I'm Whiteflamingo. Just in case you think I'm some weirdo)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Still miss your presence on TBT!
> 
> (I changed my username by the way, I'm Whiteflamingo. Just in case you think I'm some weirdo)



yeah, mostly got on here now actually to try track down a friend that's been a bit MIA from other places, lol..maybe i will be on a bit more since i got a japanese 3ds LL now and pokemon sun on the way :3

ah yeah was actually gonna ask  thanks.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yeah, mostly got on here now actually to try track down a friend that's been a bit MIA from other places, lol..maybe i will be on a bit more since i got a japanese 3ds LL now and pokemon sun on the way :3
> 
> ah yeah was actually gonna ask  thanks.



Wait I thought you were team #MOON???

I'm glad you pop on every now and then, there is no other Turt Queen. =/


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Wait I thought you were team #MOON???
> 
> I'm glad you pop on every now and then, there is no other Turt Queen. =/



I was. But Sun has the best exclusives and I'm not as nocturnal nowadays hah.

same.. i guess? idk anymore.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I was. But Sun has the best exclusives and I'm not as nocturnal nowadays hah.
> 
> same.. i guess? idk anymore.



Yeah. :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Yeah. :/



well i can always try to get back my bells, 983 to go lmao.

anyways g'night to y'all gotta get some sleep :3


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> well i can always try to get back my bells, 983 to go lmao.
> 
> anyways g'night to y'all gotta get some sleep :3



Haha, goodnight! c:


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

Glad to see the turt queen hanging out again!


----------



## Torterraxe (May 23, 2017)

tongues are strange


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

I figured out my broken sig problem I didn't use the img itself hurr durr


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

turt turt turt. turts.

also why is god eater 2: rage burst such a long game hnng i doubt i'm halfway rip


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Ok act 76 or 77 of 160+(if I do all the character episodes which I doubt because Nana sucks)

also rip FR is becoming way too edgy teen forum which is fun because they even changed the forum still people manage


----------



## BirbyBird (May 25, 2017)

so many dragons to catch


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

That Castlevania trailer looks LEGIT I can't wait


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 25, 2017)

ocean man is a good song but ill never listen to it in public because "haha spinglebab meme lol"


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Lol, despite that theme being some Winter Miku I actually like it.. whoever did the illustration for that one masked it good haha


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 25, 2017)

Tfw you and your husband are transmedicalist scum


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I made some new friends today!
> View attachment 199320



Is that a little snail?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 25, 2017)

Issi said:


> Is that a little snail?



Yesss, his name is Jerome


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 25, 2017)

Bam! Aesthetic change!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Oh lol 

also better go take a shower maybe this crap will go away


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2017)

i swear when i want to say something interesting i got nothing but when i'm in the shower that's when my brain helps.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Dear body, stop being such an ass and please stop sneezing and making me tired  I need to go outside today, mainly to get mom a Mother's Day gift (it's here tomorrow) and get my steps and SP hits.


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

First off, I believe I finally got my signature working (if I did, you'll see it here!). Second, THEY ARE BRINGING BACK AVATAR (the air bending one, not blue people), AGAIN! Can not wait for that! Thirdly, my favorite action figure brand just recently revealed that they are making a figure of Sora from Kingdom Hearts II (gotta get that!). Finally, I plan on binge-watching Dragon Ball Super later today to catch up to date. Yeah, those are my random thoughts right now. *mic drop*


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2017)

Got 70% in my chemistry exam this week. Amazed as it's the only time I've passed a chemistry exam on the first attempt - and it's my highest mark to date!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Tina said:


> Got 70% in my chemistry exam this week. Amazed as it's the only time I've passed a chemistry exam on the first attempt - and it's my highest mark to date!



Congrats 
--

On the other hand, finally managed to kill that dang Yeti boss in Garden Warfare 2 with my team.. Don't you think **** crashes just as I exit the things, hope it managed to save cause this event is literally the most annoying so far.

Also if anyone plays that game, hmu if you wanna do Vanquish Confirmed.. that mode is literally impossible to get players on unless it's part of an event and I only need 2 more rounds for now.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (May 27, 2017)

Yellow Sapphire confirmed in the new Steven Universe leaks???


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Genjis-Mercy said:


> Yellow Sapphire confirmed in the new Steven Universe leaks???



Lol me being tired not reading properly thought you meant some old Pok?mon mashup ahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah thank goodness it saved my progress... Stupid game crashing but then yeah it's EA/Origins so no surprised


----------



## moonford (May 27, 2017)

Leif is cute.


----------



## milkyi (May 27, 2017)

i never come on here anymore lol


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2017)

Drokmar said:


> First off, I believe I finally got my signature working (if I did, you'll see it here!). Second, THEY ARE BRINGING BACK AVATAR (the air bending one, not blue people), AGAIN! Can not wait for that! Thirdly, my favorite action figure brand just recently revealed that they are making a figure of Sora from Kingdom Hearts II (gotta get that!). Finally, I plan on binge-watching Dragon Ball Super later today to catch up to date. Yeah, those are my random thoughts right now. *mic drop*



Hey dude I hate to burst your bubble but avatar on Netflix was an April fools day prank


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Might do a God Eater 2: Rage Burst marathon tonight, need to finish that game. Not bothering with character episodes but that game is so freaking long omg


----------



## lxjshrss (May 27, 2017)

How big of an island was Ithaca and is the Homeric Ithaca the same as Modern Ithaca?


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Lu?s C?lia is freaking awesome.. totally wish he'd perform live again hnng totally born in the wrong era.


----------



## moonford (May 27, 2017)

I am so shady.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

sometimes i forget just how anxiety inducing that iron giant trailer is... jeez...


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2017)

I love electronic music.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

glad to have her back man <3

need more dresses and tie dye things.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2017)

I want to improve my drawing skills but I'm always terrified to begin. I also feel like if I were to post my work on here I would be ignored due to art style.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2017)

Tina said:


> I want to improve my drawing skills but I'm always terrified to begin. I also feel like if I were to post my work on here I would be ignored due to art style.



Tina, please look at my horrendous art shop, horrible style, crappy lines, all done with a mouse on MSPaint, and people eat them up. No matter your style everyone would LOVE to see it! And the only way to improve is through practice so just keep doing it! <3


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

I'm so thirsty for drama....gonna make a bunch of threads to make people mad and then when people get all mad I'll be like: "I was just trolling, hahahhaha, lollolol ROFLcoptor".

Just kidding, I'm a saint.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Tina, please look at my horrendous art shop, horrible style, crappy lines, all done with a mouse on MSPaint, and people eat them up. No matter your style everyone would LOVE to see it! And the only way to improve is through practice so just keep doing it! <3



This so much, plus Kaydee is really skilled with just that too in my opinion.

I kinda want to start my turt drawings up again but busy real life bleh.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Tina, please look at my horrendous art shop, horrible style, crappy lines, all done with a mouse on MSPaint, and people eat them up. No matter your style everyone would LOVE to see it! And the only way to improve is through practice so just keep doing it! <3



Thanks for this. I actually sat down for an hour and worked on something. It's awful but I at least did something!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 28, 2017)

Well, this feels like a waste of time.


----------



## Sanrio (May 28, 2017)

is hamilton and laurens better then hamilton and eliza??

how can i decide??


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

luta, luta meu amor


----------



## Jacob (May 28, 2017)

Reading some replies here on the forums:

Wow


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 28, 2017)

The Discourse Tree Forums.

Thank you, TBT, for giving me play-by-plays of the posts I know I liked!


----------



## easpa (May 28, 2017)

I think voices and accents are really interesting and I'd love to make a thread for people to post audio clips of them speaking but I'm not really sure what the premise should be. The easy answer would be for everyone to just read out that accent challenge thing but I feel like that's so overdone at this point


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

I didn't know about the Bell Tree Choice awards until now, haha. I'd never win anything because I'm so irrelevant on here.


----------



## Vizionari (May 29, 2017)

The Wanted 1-hour special for Steven Universe is tomorrow, so hyped! >v<


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

wee my stuff is almost here better start on le demo  not that the ash greninja is any good but still mangoes.


----------



## riummi (May 29, 2017)

Too cute - how dare you send such smooth texts wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

I give up on doing a nice avatar these limits are so dumb and idek I can't really find good pics I can cut either  bleh.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

My bio has been edited, yay.

If people read them then they can leave me alone or chat to me now! c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2017)

easpa said:


> I think voices and accents are really interesting and I'd love to make a thread for people to post audio clips of them speaking but I'm not really sure what the premise should be. The easy answer would be for everyone to just read out that accent challenge thing but I feel like that's so overdone at this point



I'd do it if I weren't so darn embarrassed of my voice. :>


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

i agree with the voice thing. i also get super affected by people's voices. tbh. my gf can like literally incapacitate me by lowering her voice an octave and speaking softly in my ear it's pathetic honestly lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Yeah if I didn't sound like a drunk old lady sure I'd do some audio. Tbh I can't stand listening to my own voice recorded.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

i would record myself if i could if only just for the sake of doing it but i hate my voice unless i'm singing
people say i'm a good singer but idk


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

avatar height back in shop or riot -_-


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

I spoke too soon!


----------



## easpa (May 29, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'd do it if I weren't so darn embarrassed of my voice. :>



aww I think everyone dislikes hearing their voice played back to them though! Mine definitely sounds a whole lot more shrill than I'd expected it to anyway.

Has anyone got any ideas as to what might be fun to read out and record??


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> avatar height back in shop or riot -_-



Omg! Yes, gimme now!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

idk? maybe just read whatever the nearest thing with words on it is for each person


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Omg! Yes, gimme now!



Like one of a few reasons I would even apply for staff lmao.

Wonder why they'll never bring that back, 150 x 100 is incredibly hard to work with unless you find a good image from the start.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Like one of a few reasons I would even apply for staff lmao.
> 
> Wonder why they'll never bring that back, 150 x 100 is incredibly hard to work with unless you find a good image from the start.



I get avatar/signature theme block all the time because of the limitations. =/

I would never apply for staff because I know I would be rejected, I'm very unpopular. =P


----------



## easpa (May 29, 2017)

I made the thread anyway


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

also i wanna cancel that **** figure now but eh rip i can always give it to my bf he'd be happy at least


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 30, 2017)

is it wrong ninjara and spring man (yes colgate sponsorship man) are my new husbandos


----------



## Laureline (May 30, 2017)

I wish Chris Cornell was still alive.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (May 30, 2017)

I reallllllly want a pug...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 30, 2017)

idk


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

dear miitomo drop stages:

go **** yourself, just because you finally re-release my favorite items you make the worst stages

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> is it wrong ninjara and spring man (yes colgate sponsorship man) are my new husbandos



since you ask yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

ok it was worth a shot so what if they cancel the other too then i'll just ditch that **** amiga.


----------



## easpa (May 30, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting my first tattoo soon because I love making bad decisions


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

hhaah that person getting butthurt on miitomo im dying.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 31, 2017)

Lately, when ever I say "aw f***", I can't help but say "I can't believe you've done this" after.


----------



## cIementine (May 31, 2017)

is it weird that i'm nervous about getting my braces off today

i'm even more nervous at the possibility they'll be like 'nah let's keep em on for a while x' though


----------



## cIementine (May 31, 2017)

update: they actually went 'nah lets keep em on for a while x'


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> update: they actually went 'nah lets keep em on for a while x'



rip how you're alright man...

also lolol tfw they don't even answer i swear they will send a 3rd tomorrow : D


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

been waiting two weeks for a package that was supposed to get here in three days lmao i think i wasted 70 dollars
fml


----------



## mogyay (May 31, 2017)

my cv looks awful who is ever gonna hire me


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2017)

I hate it when people belittle others...it's childish.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

... i'm going tomorrow anyways otherwise next time will probably be at xmas smh


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2017)

Thylacine sightings in Queensland I WANT TO BELIEVE


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2017)

for me summer doesnt exists anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

damn this version was good.. but yeaaaah joan baez does it sooo much better


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Thylacine sightings in Queensland I WANT TO BELIEVE



A research program has recently been started by the government to search for them, so that's a start.

The amount of photos and videos are very convincing and I too hope they are still alive. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> A research program has recently started by the government to search for them, so that's a start.
> 
> The amount of photos and videos are very convincing and I too hope they are still alive. c:



omg yes i also want to believe that... man i really hope!

also weh no one selling red flowers collectibles *ded*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 1, 2017)

Being around my parents when they're watching Fox News is just a giant test of my ability to stay quiet while they constantly say rude, hypocritical and all around just tone deaf things.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Why do jerks get all defensive when you're a jerk back?

That's right! It's because their whiny immature fools...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

I sincerely hope you fail if you're pulling that **** again.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

There's almost 30 people in the General discussion board. 0_o

That's the most there's been in ages.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2017)

I demand cake! Idk, I'm bored..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I demand cake! Idk, I'm bored..



same woke up too early, feeling pretty meh you name it. at least i have music and coffee.


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm bored cause I was silenced in mafia.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 2, 2017)

I think we all think of cats and evil and dogs and good is because of that Cats & Dogs movie...


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I'm bored cause I was silenced in mafia.



You're allowed to do this on this forum? O_O  (I've only ever played on forums where any mafia discussion outside of the game can get you modkilled)


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> You're allowed to do this on this forum? O_O  (I've only ever played on forums where any mafia discussion outside of the game can get you modkilled)



It depends on the game, it has been acknowledged that I'm silenced so it's okay.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 2, 2017)

For once I'm feeling happy and optimistic about life in general. 

I just moved into my first rented place yesterday, it's perfect, the house is very nice and the area seems good too, and I'm still in the same village as my family, so we can stay close. I'm in love with the most amazing person in the whole world, who is coming over from Canada to visit on Monday, and we're going to talk with someone about him moving here and thus, us living together! I've somewhat mended a family relationship that has been damaged and troubled since I can remember. I'm starting up uni again in October after taking a break for my health, I'm going to work very hard from there on out and get closer to completing my degree. I'm 2 months sober, which is the longest I've been. 

I don't know, I'm just feeling genuinely pretty happy about everything, life is looking up and I'm looking forward to spending the rest of it with the love of my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

^Wish I could do that, best of luck to all of you though 

I GOT LIFE MOTHER


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

hoo boi i sure do love having a working brain that has no faults whatsoever wow what a gift god bless life am i right lol (lots of love <3 :')  )


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2017)

Why aren't they affecting me yet?


----------



## tifachu (Jun 3, 2017)

i just want to get enough bells on here to change my title color to pink because i'm just that garish and tacky


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

^good luck you can do it 

Some things are just lol haha.


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2017)

boy i tell u whwat


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2017)

We'll see how these little ****s like hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Capeet (Jun 3, 2017)

Tfw you're awarded a book that's in Swedish for doing well in Swedish class but you can't even tell what the title means


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Tfw you're awarded a book that's in Swedish for doing well in Swedish class but you can't even tell what the title means



tell me i can probably figure it out, i'm from sweden after all


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2017)

CHEESE! That is all!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 3, 2017)

Holy crap, I didn't realize this until someone pointed it out but no one ever says "brb" anymore. That's weird.


----------



## Break (Jun 3, 2017)

I want to tell her my hopes & dreams.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 3, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Holy crap, I didn't realize this until someone pointed it out but no one ever says "brb" anymore. That's weird.



Yeah, I haven't seen many people saying orz either. rip 2010 lingo.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

i just remembered when i was about 5 calling my dad and asking him for lego star wars cheat codes and being super sad and hanging up when he didnt know any i was wilding in my youth


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen many people saying orz either. rip 2010 lingo.



What the heck is orz?! Why do people coming up w/ so many acronyms, that I'm unaware of! It's annoying af.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2017)

My house stinks of alcohol and everone is drunk and stupid, so imma hide in my room and play ACNL


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 4, 2017)

apparently you think im super dumb that if you leave me alone ill leave the doors of the house open and go outside for hours so you take to places with a lot of people , that i also hate going to and having to hear how you ***** about my dad and keep complaining on how you dislike that im mad with being forced to go out with you when everything is your fault , and all the plans i had to do in my house like drawing , seeing the ARMS almost-final testpunches and other stuff got cancelled because of you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Psydye said:


> What the heck is orz?! Why do people coming up w/ so many acronyms, that I'm unaware of! It's annoying af.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticon#Orz this apparently but yeh all those Asian gestures confuse me too.


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

kinda wish i enjoyed my childhood years more


----------



## riummi (Jun 4, 2017)

I need to calm down!! I'm pretty sure he wasn't hinting at me but ??? I hate this about me.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

Some people work out to get more energy or to look good. I work out to eat as many freaking cookies as I want


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2017)

Hydrogen peroxide treatment for my plants starts today, I've tested it on 3 of them already to see if it harms them in any way (I diluted it with water of course) if all goes well I'll start with the other/more important plants. One of which has alot of gnats/larvae in it so I'm excited to give them some treatment.


----------



## tumut (Jun 4, 2017)

lgbt+ community sucks tbh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

It's getting so much better all the time! ~Beatles♥


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Why?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Weegee borads

- - - Post Merge - - -



tumut said:


> lgbt+ community sucks tbh



online tumblr people yes.. well i there are pretty toxic ones irl too though lol :/


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate it when people kill bugs. Being xenophobic is no reason to take a bug's life away.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I hate it when people kill bugs. Being xenophobic is no reason to take a bug's life away.



Well it's pretty painful and they are only in their way, or just buzz around so you get mad. I take it you've never been bitten and I don't get what xenophobic has to do with that though.. lol :/


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

^Well, like arachnophobia for instance. I just think if it can be helped, bugs should be brought outside. Or, if you're already outside...maybe move it somewhere else?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Psydye said:


> ^Well, like arachnophobia for instance. I just think if it can be helped, bugs should be brought outside. Or, if you're already outside...maybe move it somewhere else?



I don't consider them foreign or strange but yeah if they come inside they are dead. I don't want random bites and while some creeps me out like small spider and wasps I'm not even gonna bother taking the out because new will come back anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Lol Sum 41 playing here now.. they were popular when I was like 10-11 lel imma old gran


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

It's ok, I'm an old bast*** too!


----------



## moonford (Jun 5, 2017)

If you ever call me "old friend" again I will run away from you...that is such a creepy tone to say that in and I was just kidding about the running away thing...I run like a flipping Penguin because of my messed up foot...God damn.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

I demand cheese.


----------



## tifachu (Jun 5, 2017)

Who knew sitting for hours on end on a couch just drawing could be so exhausting...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

I wish I was more useful!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Soooo I share birthday with Mariah? Loool how did I not notice before.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

i need to be up at 8:45 for pokemon announcements, yet its 4:34 am. hmmmmM im making those GOOD decisions


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Meh not too hyped... I'll just read up on crap laters


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Love Black Stone Cherry!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

No idea who those are but if you like them enjoy it I guess 

also weh i demand more kool vinyl record but they legit 90% of the time only sell "best of james last" here :/


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

I hate debating people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I hate debating people.



debating is fun as long as people don't go full flame war-mode.

and it's fun when people are obvious hypocrites but they refuse to see it lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> debating is fun as long as people don't go full flame war-mode.
> 
> and it's fun when people are obvious hypocrites but they refuse to see it lmao



Yeah, once people starting insulting one another, that's when I can no longer take them seriously.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Yeah, once people starting insulting one another, that's when I can no longer take them seriously.



Yeah that. Having it on civil levels are always a blast though.

And yeah I think it's harder to take hypocrites seriously than name-callers. Mostly because flaming are just the heat of the moment while being a hypocrite is their strong beliefs lol.


----------



## moonford (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> debating is fun as long as people don't go full flame war-mode.
> 
> and it's fun when people are obvious hypocrites but they refuse to see it lmao



It happens all the time, everyone has been a hypocrite at some point but in a debate it doesn't sit well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Zendel said:


> It happens all the time, everyone has been a hypocrite at some point but in a debate it doesn't sit well.



yeah i don't mean the occasional type i mean when they do it literally all the time


----------



## moonford (Jun 6, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Yeah, once people starting insulting one another, that's when I can no longer take them seriously.





Sheila said:


> Yeah that. Having it on civil levels are always a blast though.
> 
> And yeah I think it's harder to take hypocrites seriously than name-callers. Mostly because white-flamingo are just the heat of the moment while being a hypocrite is their strong beliefs lol.



Yes yes yes, a thousand times yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

what white flamingo edit lmaoooo.

also i am v hungry right meow get home mom


----------



## moonford (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yeah i don't mean the occasional type i mean when they do it literally all the time



I know, it happens so often on here.

Person 1: I hate when LGBT+ people are judged for being LGBT+.

Person 2: I'm straight and I love the LGBT+ community.

Person 1: Get out of here Hetero scum, you don't belong here!

I have seen something along the lines of this several times in the real world and on here multiple times, and it's annoying how hypocritical they are. They want "everyone to be treated in the same way" yet they shame straight people...This could be applied to race, political affiliation, gender, interests, age, sex and so on.


----------



## carp (Jun 6, 2017)

ok paul needs to stop metaphorically sucking my ass cause


----------



## moonford (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> what white flamingo edit lmaoooo.
> 
> also i am v hungry right meow get home mom



Flaming-o, just a nod to the old days...all the flame wars how delicious. c: Haha, flame wars are helpful 'cause they tell you who you should distance yourself from.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Flaming-o, just a nod to the old days...all the flame wars how delicious. c: Haha, flame wars are helpful 'cause they tell you who you should distance yourself from.



oh haha.

yeah true that though *cough*


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey mods, u know.... heard they announced Ultra SuMo........... gives you enough reason to restock Pokeballs, amiright?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> Hey mods, u know.... heard they announced Ultra SuMo........... gives you enough reason to restock Pokeballs, amiright?



^this

also i hope i don't get a cold now dumb throat.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Slight headache.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Slight headache.



same probs my sinuses acting **** on me as always... D:


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2017)

I had a daydream in a dream like is that even possible??? I guess it's because the things going on in my dream felt a little eventful and unpredictable just like irl.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

I want more tie dye shirts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I want more tie dye shirts.



same, sadly i can't really make my own since i live in an apartment and we have these shared laundry room down the cellar with like the whole complex here lol.


----------



## Peter (Jun 8, 2017)

had a tough few months of stress but I'm finally through it and ready to be a functioning member of society again


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 8, 2017)

HE BLOCKED ME , WE ARE NOT "FRIENDS" ANYMORE , IM FREE.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> same, sadly i can't really make my own since i live in an apartment and we have these shared laundry room down the cellar with like the whole complex here lol.



I actually get my tie dyes from this site: http://www.tiedyedshop.com/ 'Should check it out, some cool stuff on there!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I actually get my tie dyes from this site: http://www.tiedyedshop.com/ 'Should check it out, some cool stuff on there!



Oh thanks man, I'll def look around  Seems they do worldwide shipping too unless I'm really blind so that's good too! Def need more stuff... and boi do want those hoodies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

aaa they even jav a turt hoodie, do need.


----------



## riummi (Jun 8, 2017)

uh oh please don't get sick D: hopefully it was just because of me shouting last night that my throat is strange


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

When are these gonna kick in?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 8, 2017)

Psydye said:


> When are these gonna kick in?



Probably soon?  Just take it easy my friend.

I guess that was my random thought idk


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish I could soundproof my room. Then I could blast music like anything!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

Hope that send form worked now cause it only redirected me back lmao


----------



## Romaki (Jun 9, 2017)

Everyone can see through your facade, just try to be genuine for once.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

damn creme stinging like hell but my nose is so sore i need it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

..well screw you doing all that and like not even bothering to contact me aside from once... bruh


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm gonna try to stay up all day. Keyword: TRY!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I'm gonna try to stay up all day. Keyword: TRY!



Sounds like a plan. Hella tired since last night even though I had fun and got my sleep, rip.

Also hope these people got my email/send form meow I WANT THAT HIPPIE TURT HOODIE ??


----------



## Squidward (Jun 10, 2017)

My brother bleached his hair and it looks pretty good imo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

where did that headache come from yo.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

How long can I stay up? WHO KNOWS!!


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Jun 10, 2017)

My random thought for today is...

I am sad because Adam West has died.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

I f****** LOVE doom metal and all its related genres and sub genres.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

damn throat

also hope that store replies soon i wanna order some tie dye **** man


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2017)

Whenever I try to leave this site it doesn't work, I come back a day later. It's annoying but heartwarming to know I can never let go of a site with so much beloved memories.

Yet it isn't good for me, I spend way too much time on here and I think I need to balance my time rather than leave completely because I simply cannot do it because I love this site and I want it to improve, I want to be here to see it as well. 

If I ever say I'm leaving this site again, ignore me. I'm lying, lmao.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2017)

i think it is time 2 sleep
i'm crazy for staying up this early again buT holy **** i was consumed by cuteness


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

My attempt to fix my sleeping schedule failed horribly!


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

This thread should be renamed "Talking to myself."

Just me and my ACWW feels lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2017)

i rly wanna go make a sandwich rn


----------



## riummi (Jun 12, 2017)

I want some pasta carbonara 
Also i can't believe he said that to me ////


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> My attempt to fix my sleeping schedule failed horribly!



same here rip being up past 3 am watching Pirates movies :^)


----------



## moonford (Jun 12, 2017)

I love Lief!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2017)

Glad mori  didnt get a restock while i was sleeping


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Glad mori  didnt get a restock while i was sleeping



sniped a cherry man glad i was checking the shop now


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

Geese are beautiful animals, they; scratch, nip, kick, peck and mutilate you without a second thought. I love them.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 13, 2017)

im really glad i had short hair in budapest. i would have melted if i had long, frazzled tresses in 36⁰C weather.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I KEEP TOUCHING THE BACK OF MY HEAD LMAO


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm done talking to people. They make me wanna shoot myself. If that makes me self-centered then so be it idfc.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 13, 2017)

i sound so unapproachable sometimes uughhh


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm sooooo TIRED!! ZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Elijo (Jun 13, 2017)

I met an internet friend!!! They're skinnier than me?? They were nice to hug!!  <3

Also my school put my advertisement on the school system... awkward. (I censored out my birth name and theater location.) 


Spoiler: Advertisement


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 14, 2017)

have yall think about sugar daddies are just only for money and not for love smh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2017)

I've only eaten *1* blue berry muffin this ENTIRE day and nothing else, (that was this morning too) and im not even that hungry, gg


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 14, 2017)

i CANNOT WAIT for the new frozen short. i'm gonna cry so hard just waiting for it. i love my queen elsa aaaaaaaa


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 14, 2017)

i hate time zones


----------



## Loriii (Jun 14, 2017)

The SMO theme keeps playing in my head. What makes it even worse, I mean, better is that my (1up) girlfriend loves to hum along or sing it entirely everytime she hears the song.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a really annoying habit of typing stuff then saying "**** it." then erasing what I wrote and closing the tab.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

next time i'm doing first come, first serve for a villager. so much hassle. x_x


----------



## haruka (Jun 15, 2017)

summer school starts next week & I'm not ready ^^'


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

Let's fit in some more xbox tonight


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Hope this stuff kicks in fast.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2017)

_tfw my dad asks if i like boys or girls and i say girls because im not ready to tell him im gay
_


----------



## Chicha (Jun 16, 2017)

not looking forward to tomorrow at all.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 16, 2017)

summer go away


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Only 50 years to go....hopefully it's sooner.


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

Me: "I changed our light bulb"
Bro: "Oh okay good, I was about to slam you to the ****ing wall!"

If it bothers ya that much, why didn't you do it??? You get pissed off when other people don't do things but don't do a god damn thing yourself!


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill (Jun 16, 2017)

In cats' eyes, are we their slaves or their masters?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

For some reason I thought of a gingerbread/candy house collectible, that'd be great for Christmas...


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 16, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> For some reason I thought of a gingerbread/candy house collectible, that'd be great for Christmas...



omg yes!!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> omg yes!!



it can look like the sweets customization you can get for your house in AC, it'll look so cute with that sweets fence


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

^nice lineup yo

also fine so that store doesn't wanna answer that's great :| 

Oh well found some cool second hand/vintage stuff yesterday so I'm broke anyways ahaha


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2017)

haruka said:


> summer school starts next week & I'm not ready ^^'



Also starting summer school next week and wishing I could delay it. First two weeks overlap with college and in the final week I've an amazing opportunity that requires me going to Manchester which will no doubt clash with an assessment. 



Why did I drink so much last night when I knew I was going out to get my eyebrows waxed this morning. Ugh. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Boredom. Apathy. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Wonder when they'll fix that server ****. I mean 10/30 chests are usually crap but still :/ Not a fan of cat dino since you can't level up characters but eh whatever, meow.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Laughing way too much at my user title right now since i'm having potato chips/crisps xD


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2017)

I wish I had more time in a day. Took a 4hr nap this afternoon and want to kick myself. But I needed the rest too.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2017)

I love how people are making AC:NL references. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/6ho8zs/golden_scarab_beetles/


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

durr wat is spel chekc


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 17, 2017)

i dont want to get to the end of this month because its final exams week but atleast it comes july and school ends.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

I think everyone on here has a more fulfilling life than I do.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I think everyone on here has a more fulfilling life than I do.




 *trust me*, I don't.


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I think everyone on here has a more fulfilling life than I do.


Inspiring, yes?


----------



## jiny (Jun 17, 2017)

i shouldn't have drank so much coffee especially at 12am... **** being lactose intolerant


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I think everyone on here has a more fulfilling life than I do.



not really.

glad i got a gba sp yesterday but biy i wonder if my screwdrivers are small enough to pick the lid ugh


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

Why is the Bell Tree Direct thread closed?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Why is the Bell Tree Direct thread closed?



No idea :/

Also tfw you wash something and you find weird marks on it o well.


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> No idea :/
> 
> Also tfw you wash something and you find weird marks on it o well.



If I find out that it's because people were being confrontational , I'll be mad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> If I find out that it's because people were being confrontational , I'll be mad.



No idea or maybe bc that leak, tried reading up on the thread but couldn't find anything. Oh well.

And I hope these marks go away they look real weird.


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> No idea or maybe bc that leak, tried reading up on the thread but couldn't find anything. Oh well.
> 
> And I hope these marks go away they look real weird.



What leak?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> What leak?



Some new collectible, idk if it's true or not though.


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Some new collectible, idk if it's true or not though.



Oh, it must be pretty unique if the thread was closed!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Oh, it must be pretty unique if the thread was closed!



Yeah idk if it was that or they are doing something.. No idea what could have caused it because I didn't really see any drama unless it was deleted? Ah well.


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Why is the Bell Tree Direct thread closed?



People being rude to one another.  Nothing exciting.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

Why would they use untreated dyed thread on the liner of these panties? After washing them it looks like someone bled neon pink all over the liner... Not a cute look.


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> People being rude to one another.  Nothing exciting.





Why do people insist on making people feel like garbage over the stupidest things?

How and why does this happen all the time?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> People being rude to one another.  Nothing exciting.



Ah, as per usual then, sigh.

I mean sure I probably missed most of the restocks but I more or less only want flowers and shrooms anyways so no biggie. Got a cherry though.


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Ah, as per usual then, sigh.
> 
> I mean sure I probably missed most of the restocks but I more or less only want flowers and shrooms anyways so no biggie. Got a cherry though.



I got a cherry and Leif, that's all I need. 

I don't think I've ever been awake for a restock, so I wouldn't be able to get anything amazing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

It was just fun since I ironically had a real busy week when they had restocks so all I could do was try and be on when I could and then laugh about it, rip.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2017)

My sweet little spider, Claudia (50tbt to anyone who can guess why I named her that), finally ate her cell-mate last night but she doesn't seem too interested in the gnats i put in for her, theyre just the right size too.


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> My sweet little spider, Claudia (50tbt to anyone who can guess why I named her that), finally ate her cell-mate last night but she doesn't seem too interested in the gnats i put in for her, theyre just the right size too.



Omg, she's named after the Woman who wrote the Spider and the fly!
Cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Claudia Rowe, was her name!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Omg, she's named after the Woman who wrote the Spider and the fly!
> Cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



sadly no, thats not the reason


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> sadly no, thats not the reason


Claudia Longer?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Claudia Longer?



nope! (VMed you to not clutter this thread!)


----------



## Squidward (Jun 19, 2017)

My driving exam is this Friday and I'm nervous already lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Why'd I do that?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 19, 2017)

the lego batman movie is a gift to all mankind. It's literally one of the funniest movies I've ever seen and was extremely emotional too. 11/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 19, 2017)

Bcat said:


> the lego batman movie is a gift to all mankind. It's literally one of the funniest movies I've ever seen and was extremely emotional too. 11/10



i really really want to watch it. now that you've said that, i need to get around to it asap
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
why is rover such a troll


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 19, 2017)

My dad owes me 60 bucks and I'm not sure if I should make him buy me ARMS


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Feel mixed up!


----------



## Break (Jun 19, 2017)

There's more than this. I know there is. I hope?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 19, 2017)

i got my fb account back go me


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Idk if I'm gonna buy WWE2k18. The 2K series is just so meh to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

I wanna buy that poison hero .. but.. rose.. come on.


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 20, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

Not All Heroes Wear Capes is so sweet and heartfelt i'm tearing up


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

ACCF gets a lot of hate for no reason


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 20, 2017)

I s2g that chick on the bell tree forums banner looks like her back broke.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> I s2g that chick on the bell tree forums banner looks like her back broke.



or atleast a good chunk of ribs.

also ugh i wanna play garden warfare 2 but well poop servers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

hoooo so that film was on youtube i think, just gotta check so it's the full version since a lot of cut stuff are on there sigh


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Why? Why do I have such bad memory?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2017)

I just called siri 'Puter and I'm dying


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2017)

Why am I binge watching snippets of last week tonight on youtube....


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

I need a shower but it is too far. Bed is much more comfy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Can people stop sending Pok?mon on WT that requires an item to evolve while trading? I get you don't want to waste them on random people but I don't need your 456 Scythers or whatever else, sigh.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2017)

My sweet spider princess Claudia made an egg sac today (she really made use of that male before eating him, what a good girl!), I don't know if I should kill the eggs off though.


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 22, 2017)

I was once the youngest person in the world


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> My sweet spider princess Claudia made an egg sac today (she really made use of that male before eating him, what a good girl!), I don't know if I should kill the eggs off though.



Probably unless you can keep them all supervised, you don't want em around your house.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Probably unless you can keep them all supervised, you don't want em around your house.



I can if I really wanted to but the problem is that they'll most likely be able to climb the glass, get past the vaseline layer, and I'm pretty dang sure they'll have absolutely *no* problem squeezing through the small air-holes, I might have to get a much bigger jar and make needle thin airholes. I'll check and see if I have an extra jar lying around.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> I can if I really wanted to but the problem is that they'll most likely be able to climb the glass, get past the vaseline layer, and I'm pretty dang sure they'll have absolutely *no* problem squeezing through the small air-holes, I might have to get a much bigger jar and make needle thin airholes. I'll check and see if I have an extra jar lying around.



Yeah, or that I guess. Make sure it's closed properly and such though.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, or that I guess. Make sure it's closed properly and such though.



yea I couldn't find a bigger jar to put them in so I just partially covered the airholes with vaseline to make them a bit smaller.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> yea I couldn't find a bigger jar to put them in so I just partially covered the airholes with vaseline to make them a bit smaller.



yea fair enough ;D good luck with everything. tbh i'd freak out with small spiders so not for me haha


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2017)

I have the urge to just grab a baseball bat and beat something until it's unrepairable.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

Bored.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't want to do this. But I'll feel better if I do...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm glad I did that.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

Bananas, am I right?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

Talking to a cute girl online, haven't really been flirting but she's already told me how cute she thinks I am and I am just smitten with the idea of a cute girl to smooch. Trying to get to know her some and maybe she'll be able to hang out at some point cause that'd be rad!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Talking to a cute girl online, haven't really been flirting but she's already told me how cute she thinks I am and I am just smitten with the idea of a cute girl to smooch. Trying to get to know her some and maybe she'll be able to hang out at some point cause that'd be rad!



you know where i am ;p nah, jk jav a blast bb <3

*crosses fingers that i can order turt things*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Currently in a great mood because my last day of school was yesterday and I got my chemistry grade from an F to a B in only a month.  My parents are happy and so am I.  That class was hell.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow, snowbaron lagombi is a disgrace.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 24, 2017)

My throat feels bad... should I tell someone? Should I just suck it up and make myself some soup? Or maybe just take another pain killer?

What is Sal Vulcano doing right now?~


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm a sucker for progressive bluegrass music.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm hungry and want to eat, but I don't want to get up.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 24, 2017)

i feel sorry for flies because they have short life spans.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

I wonder how long it will take me to read Mein Kampf?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure if it's sad or awesome that the Backstreet Boys are still going strong but I high key need to see them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

ponyotheorange said:


> i feel sorry for flies because they have short life spans.



well if they could stop disturbing the human population 24*7 well maybe.

also well what's with all these random chat topics here, like the first page is like 99% random questions .-.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> well if they could stop disturbing the human population 24*7 well maybe.
> 
> also well what's with all these random chat topics here, like the first page is like 99% random questions .-.



someone just got bored i guess?
i mean, if there's anywhere that's not a problem, it's the basement, so. hah

i replied to a bunch cause why not


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 26, 2017)

thank god i decided to text you it's so refreshing to talk with one of my only friends from school lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> someone just got bored i guess?
> i mean, if there's anywhere that's not a problem, it's the basement, so. hah
> 
> i replied to a bunch cause why not



Yeah and they complain on others spamming though xD

Also kms


----------



## riummi (Jun 26, 2017)

When is it ok to voice my concern about where the relationship might end up?? Would It be rude to say that maybe you only like the attention? Then again maybe its just me anxiety giving me these thoughts. Who knows. I hate feeling like I'm just someone who helps you feel less lonely (if that's the case that is). 
I mean you so seem to care about me but who knows. I've been lied to before soo


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 27, 2017)

~~~


----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2017)

should probably take a shower but 2 sick 2 get out of bed


----------



## senpaiji (Jun 27, 2017)

When you eat a potatoes and spit it out isn't that smash potatoes?
What if mermaid man was real? If he's called mermaid man wouldnt he be a mermaid with a mermaid tail


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

ok but what would happen to veganism if our skin was lettuce

- - - Post Merge - - -



senpaiji said:


> What if mermaid man was real? If he's called mermaid man wouldnt he be a mermaid with a mermaid tail


----------



## moonford (Jun 27, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> ok but what would happen to veganism if our skin was lettuce
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Who is that?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 27, 2017)

I need a full version of the ambient massage song. Like now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 27, 2017)

why youtube lgbt videos get so much hate?


----------



## NotoriousPlants (Jun 27, 2017)

Does my stomach hurt, or am I just really hungry?
I suppose this is an easy way to use to my first post.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 27, 2017)

WHY do I drink warm tea before bed.. I just end up having to get up and pee :<


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2017)

OH NO I BET SHE DOES uhhhh


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm hungry but the food I am craving is not readily available. So the question is whether to eat something else or just wait til tomorrow when I might be craving something else... hmmmm.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2017)

lord


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2017)

smh and they always playin multiplayer too tfti

why am I like this wtf


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm tired but feel I've gotten enough sleep as it is.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2017)

Some roses are red 
Some violets are blue
Don't mind me just passing through.


----------



## milkyi (Jun 28, 2017)

just ordered my first drawing tablet and im super excited !!

even tho it's pretty small i'm used to drawing on small screens since my only way of digital was colors 3d on my 3ds so yeah, not gonna effect me that much


----------



## crowley (Jun 28, 2017)

Twenty One Pilots (stylized as TWENTY ?NE PIL?TS) is an American musical duo originating from Columbus, Ohio. The band was formed in 2009 by lead vocalist Tyler Joseph along with former members Nick Thomas and Chris Salih, who eventually left in 2011, and currently consists of Joseph and drummer Josh Dun. The duo rose to fame in the mid?2010s after several years of touring and independent releases.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 29, 2017)

here's where the disconnecting starts!!


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

NotoriousPlants said:


> Does my stomach hurt, or am I just really hungry?
> I suppose this is an easy way to use to my first post.



what a memorable first post


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 29, 2017)

good grief leg cramps are terrible


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Been up all night. Why am I so wide awake right now?

My schedule is so unbelievably ****ed


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2017)

I hate it when i find i share a viewpoint with someone I can't stand. It makes me want to disagree out of principle


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 29, 2017)

Should I go eat or continue to sit on my butt?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 29, 2017)

i think i should leave my discord and my LINE account , i mean there's never something important on these two , + i always get on "seen" in line.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I hate it when i find i share a viewpoint with someone I can't stand. It makes me want to disagree out of principle



_*yes*_
djhsdflk


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2017)

I really hope I don't get ripped off again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2017)

A couple just passed me and they were doing an inside joke my boyfriend and I have and it was magical. OMFG


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2017)

I am almost done with college! Done with exams (I think - finger crossed!) and just a tiny bit of paperwork left to do. 

Also excited because today I booked tickets for Meg-Mog and I to see G-Dragon in Birmingham in September.  We went together to see Big Bang play London in 2012, so it's going to be incredible to see G-Dragon solo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Finally back from vacation... It's been gud I guess but you can't really do much down there lol /:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> i think i should leave my discord and my LINE account , i mean there's never something important on these two , + i always get on "seen" in line.



don't you even dare go off discord :/


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

i'm slowly starting to like pokemon moon even more; little by little.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 1, 2017)

babii said:


> i'm slowly starting to like pokemon moon even more; little by little.



Not the fishing mechanic though, right? Fishing is absolute trash in Sun and Moon. Especially when you're searching for a 1% find Pok?mon like Feebas and all you can find are Magikarp and pearls. I found a Shiny Magikarp before I found that Feebas, which took around seven hours.

Anyway, I've got three random thoughts:

1) Why do we have to get Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon? I would've much prefered a Diamond/Pearl remake. I would've been just as fine with another Gold/Silver remake as well. This is like Black 2 and White 2 all over again.

2) When will Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 5 anime be released. I'm dying from the wait. I had to wait 187 days for Diamond is Unbreakable, and this has been even longer than that. Not to mention I didn't even want that stupid Rohan OVA.

3) I've still got a month left until Season 3 of Rick and Morty airs. What could I possibly do in that time? I could read the whole Jojo Manga in that time if I dedicated all my time into it.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Not the fishing mechanic though, right? Fishing is absolute trash in Sun and Moon. Especially when you're searching for a 1% find Pok?mon like Feebas and all you can find are Magikarp and pearls. I found a Shiny Magikarp before I found that Feebas, which took around seven hours.
> 
> Anyway, I've got three random thoughts:
> 
> 1) Why do we have to get Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon? I would've much prefered a Diamond/Pearl remake. I would've been just as fine with another Gold/Silver remake as well. This is like Black 2 and White 2 all over again.



I haven't really tried the fishing part of the game, so I can't really say my opinion on it. I also totally agree with your first statement!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

why do i always forget what im gonna say :')


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> why do i always forget what im gonna say :')



I feel ya there!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 1, 2017)

babii said:


> I haven't really tried the fishing part of the game, so I can't really say my opinion on it. I also totally agree with your first statement!



You don't have much to look forward to when it comes to fishing in that game. Fishing isn't like it was in the previous games where you could throw your rod out into any body of water. There's no Old Rod, Good Rood, or Super Rod, only a fishing rod. So your chances of catching anything can't be lowered or heightened. And on top of that when you find an area where you can fish, you are only able to fish in specific areas specified by a ripple in the water, which sometimes might not even be there.

They could have made it a lot easier. Trust me when I say the Pokedex isn't worth completing by yourself. Get help elsewhere after you beat the game if that is your plan. I used GTS to complete mine. I got 100% on Alpha Sapphire (Including in-game and event-only legendaries like Hoopa, and Volcanion) much faster than I did in Sun and Moon. 

Granted, as there is no National Pokedex completing it is easier, but takes longer due to the process you go through to catch certain Pok?mon. Sorry for ranting. I got a little carried away. (Just a little)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 1, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> why do i always forget what im gonna say :')



bc ur dummy


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> You don't have much to look forward to when it comes to fishing in that game. Fishing isn't like it was in the previous games where you could throw your rod out into any body of water. There's no Old Rod, Good Rood, or Super Rod, only a fishing rod. So your chances of catching anything can't be lowered or heightened. And on top of that when you find an area where you can fish, you are only able to fish in specific areas specified by a ripple in the water, which sometimes might not even be there.
> 
> They could have made it a lot easier. Trust me when I say the Pokedex isn't worth completing by yourself. Get help elsewhere after you beat the game if that is your plan. I used GTS to complete mine. I got 100% on Alpha Sapphire (Including in-game and event-only legendaries like Hoopa, and Volcanion) much faster than I did in Sun and Moon.
> 
> Granted, as there is no National Pokedex completing it is easier, but takes longer due to the process you go through to catch certain Pok?mon. Sorry for ranting. I got a little carried away. (Just a little)



i'm going to _attempt_ to complete the pokedex, probably will fail in the process x.x


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)

It's soooo HOT OUT!!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

acerola is so cute omg i love her


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

lol bye that was a bad idea


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2017)

Just submitted my final pieces of paperwork for college and then it hit me...

I think I've finished my course and, consequently, my time as a student there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Aaa hope they arrange the shipping here, I SO WANT those turt shirts :0


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2017)

I was walking to school this Monday morning, contemplating on life, right? Then it hit me halfway to school:
I dont have morning classes on Monday.

God.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I was walking to school this Monday morning, contemplating on life, right? Then it hit me halfway to school:
> I dont have morning classes on Monday.
> 
> God.



Amazing. Hope you at least had some later in the day so the trip wasn't a waste!


----------



## kelpy (Jul 3, 2017)

Perhaps I should start a new hobby to distract myself from the chaos hehe


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a guess that it won't work out but ehhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

So where the heck to order that CoroCoro issue, if it's even out yet


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2017)

All my friends are going overseas for winter break and I'm tryna figure out what I'm gonna do for 2 weeks fml


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2017)

I already want to do MORE tie dye


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Mother of Arceus... Necrozma show up already I did all the UB quests?? -.-


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Eh, maybe I'll get drunk out of boredom. Idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Eh, maybe I'll get drunk out of boredom. Idk.



Sounds like a plan or something...

Also I hope this shirt mess fix up, just tell me if you can't do it so I can move on?


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2017)

They're gone for the day yay!


----------



## Peter (Jul 3, 2017)

Made dinner for my family since they're always the ones cooking for me; Quesadillas, then baked peaches and ice cream for dessert. 

Proud of myself for being a functioning adult


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2017)

Peter said:


> Made dinner for my family since they're always the ones cooking for me; Quesadillas, then baked peaches and ice cream for dessert.
> 
> Proud of myself for being a functioning adult



Sounds delicious!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Edited version of Alien 3 is much better than the director's cut.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

gonna trim my ends tomorrow.. hope she does a good job like last time.. i do this way too seldom but on the other hands my hair hates growing anyways


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

I did high intensity exercise at home for around 6 minutes, am I ok?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2017)

I know that I'm likely TBT's #1 64 fan but like MAN I am gettin legit

I've already made a list of definitive N64 games that EVERYBODY MUST HAVEEEE and it does include Superman 64 cause that's one of the most definitive games ever amiright?

I've also contemplated actually getting a 64 setup and all that brand new in the box, and just admiring it. Cause yall know...

I ♥ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!! ⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆



I think I might be going insane... Idk I've been like rly sick for the last 3 days and I've just been alone with my thoughts the whole time. Methinks if I were the only person on Earth I would have like so many monuments dedicated to * cough the best game console ever cough cough* i'd really be goin insane >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thomas. said:


> I did high intensity exercise at home for around 6 minutes, am I ok?



Nah.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

I swear, I suck at cooking.. or rather heating things in the oven but still lmao


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

why is pansear so underrated im crying


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Because grass pok?mon have so many weaknesses man. unless you're going against pure rock and water types maybe.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 4, 2017)

so bored i should've taken up a part time job for winter break


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Tired..a little.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Because grass pok?mon have so many weaknesses man. unless you're going against pure rock and water types maybe.



no thats pansage
But even so, pansage gets more appreciation than pansear


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> no thats pansage
> But even so, pansage gets more appreciation than pansear



right, i always mix em up lol why give them almost the same name.

idek i never thought they were useful only got em for dex purposes.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> right, i always mix em up lol why give them almost the same name.
> 
> idek i never thought they were useful only got em for dex purposes.



People say the stats are the worse, even if they evolve. But I brush that off. I mean- I'm pretty sure they're better than Bidoof.
They're really cute bruh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Nah they just look like volcano monkeys lol. Idk pretty generic, they could have been starters tbh lol.

oh well starters haven't been good in ages so whatever


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

aight if that lady doesn't answer today i'm just gonna ditch it and order from that other store. sure no turts but at least they seem legit?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a mini theory that the elemental monkeys are supposedly starters, but they somehow de-evolved overtime, losing their status.

Probably the reason why their stats are suck-ish and their evolve forms are...

But then I look at PIXIV and change my mind. But when I go back to Deviantart, it switches back.
I pretty much have a bipolar feeling towards the monkeys.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 5, 2017)

why does my togetic have a bad ability


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Lol they list the "top 10" final fantasy music and they don't even have "clash on the big bridge" on it

allow me to laugh.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally got my hands on some diatomaceous earth, those gnats are gonna feel. my. wrath.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

my old threads are
bad


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> why does my togetic have a bad ability



It Togeticks me off


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> It Togeticks me off



ripppperoni.

tfw you have to do all the chores while mum is away sunbathing and stuff lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2017)

I got to handle a variety of animal skulls today. It was pretty cool.



Spoiler: Dog Skull


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

^ooo cool. that skull looks pretty neat.

also all the young random males on the train trying to act tough. I'd like to call your parents and tell them everything lol :/


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh lord, how embarrassing.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 7, 2017)

waffles with hot butter and maple syrup is the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

*crosses fingers my shipping will be alright hngg*


----------



## riummi (Jul 7, 2017)

I am so conflicted agh but as of rn im happy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm listening to Christmas music in July, I'm out of control.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm going craaazzy. @.@


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2017)

I can't even remember why anymore


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

rawrrrrr

idek lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

There's like 3 things I really need to do when I get home and I want to do none of them. I wish I could just go home and sleep =[


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

..._"Don't live like the world owes you, live like you owe the world"_

lol **** that don't see anyone going out of their way for *me*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 9, 2017)

The people that come in here I swear...

Lady just walked in, looked at the oldie truck we're giving away this month, HUGGED the sign that is advertising the giveaway and then was leaning under the hood of the truck whispering like "hey baby, i love you, looking so juicy" not sure if that's just her "winning" strategy or if she's one of the tweakers in here, cause I mean, it is 4:30am right now... But man, that was really weird to witness...


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 10, 2017)

my profile is cancer : ))


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

hurry up mail package things :^)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2017)

damn ghosts in the hotel making us run around trying to fix things that aren't broken... at least it's my friday


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 10, 2017)

how is it so late


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> damn ghosts in the hotel making us run around trying to fix things that aren't broken... at least it's my friday



There are ghosts in your hotel? Damn, I feel bad for you. Ghosts are dumb.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Boo dumb site, might try the ESR or hope the tech support answers because I can't tell them my phone number nor my bank account dumb coding


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2017)

Can't believe it's been two years.


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

?\_(ツ)_/? I use shrug emoji I'm so cool now!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2017)

you're so jealous of me it's both pathetic and hilarious. can't you just be happy i got to do something cool instead of obsessively trying to 1up me?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2017)

why does it take so long to grind levels


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2017)

It never changes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 11, 2017)

Man, I wish I had _actual_ art skills & could draw traditionally/digitally. I feel like drawing, but don't have enough motivation to actually do it & practice ;-;


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Man, I wish I had _actual_ art skills & could draw traditionally/digitally. I feel like drawing, but don't have enough motivation to actually do it & practice ;-;


Same


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

I know I usually go with a SM/N64 related avatar for this sit, but I rly like my current avatar xDD It's gr64


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2017)

ugh why am I so tired so soon ;-; watching this movie doesn't help either
ahhh it's two hours long aghhhh


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

why does this chair have to be so loud


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

am i pregegnant or am i okay?

lol that video is so gold i swear i've watched it too much.

and fe heroes can you give me, like good units for once grrr kinda wish i went for azura banner back then now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> am i pregegnant or am i okay?
> 
> lol that video is so gold i swear i've watched it too much



38+2 weeks... _pregananant??_


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 38+2 weeks... _pregananant??_



if a woman has starch marks

_wait_

if a women has STARCH MASKS 

lmao im dying that video is gold


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> if a woman has starch marks
> 
> _wait_
> 
> ...



that's one of my ultimate fave YT vids omg whenever I'm sad I just search that vid and 3 seconds in I'm on a laughing streak
have you watched the luigi board one too


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> that's one of my ultimate fave YT vids omg whenever I'm sad I just search that vid and 3 seconds in I'm on a laughing streak
> have you watched the luigi board one too



yep same it's awesome and yep seen the wa weg board. the twilight one is pretty awesome too.. i don't get the fun with tumblr one though other than everyone being there is edgy fake depressive kids anyways :/

i think some other people made on "vajina" and period ones too, not the same reader but pretty hilarious xD


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

i need to shave my butt


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

carp said:


> i need to shave my butt



tmi tmi

also tfw you actually manage to change the battery on your ruby and overwrites the old file but it still says battery is dry. thanks guide for making me buy the wrong battery


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2017)

not sure if I'm just crazy or if those are potential bad signs hmmmm
and great now I'm pissed off too


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 11, 2017)

i want to play the piano


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Let's go back to 1967 people


----------



## macaire (Jul 11, 2017)

Maybe I should just lay here forever


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 11, 2017)

mmmk... any day now


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

This might be bad to say but I am glad my brother is getting surgery, that way he will be downstairs and on pain pills so I don't have to deal with him run his mouth 24/7.


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

i wonder how many undiagnosed mental health issues i have.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

hurry up dumb shirts i really don't wanna bother the post office in denmark since they will be as slow as here...


----------



## tumut (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> tmi tmi
> 
> also tfw you actually manage to change the battery on your ruby and overwrites the old file but it still says battery is dry. thanks guide for making me buy the wrong battery



TMI MY ASS YOU USED TO TALK ABOUT YOUR BOOB SWEAT AND PERIOD ALL THE TIME


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 12, 2017)

asserting your authority by crushing all dissent is the season's hottest trend


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

I love these text art thingys I keep finding lol (?`??.?*♫♪♥(✿◠‿◠)♥♫♪*?.????)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> also tfw you actually manage to change the battery on your ruby and overwrites the old file but it still says battery is dry. thanks guide for making me buy the wrong battery



I remember I got the internal battery on Sapphire replaced and it only gave me enough time to get a Snorunt from that cave before it went dry again. Guess I'll never be able to play the lottery lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Booorrreddoom.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 12, 2017)

idk why we're meeting at 8:30 in the morning tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

tumut said:


> TMI MY ASS YOU USED TO TALK ABOUT YOUR BOOB SWEAT AND PERIOD ALL THE TIME



the heck yo going on about.

period yes boob sweat idfk lmaooooooo.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 13, 2017)

I was on a roll that week when I whipped up a full CG every day but then social life came in between, I went out for the weekend and that broke the chain 
now I dont feel like sitting in front of my computer anymore i just want to spend time in the water AAA
I may be not a social person to strangers but I am very talkative+like on crack to the few friends and relatives I have to the point of being annoying /cackles


----------



## riummi (Jul 13, 2017)

this movie is so sad aghhh


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

money money money


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

hurry up mail

and please answer that text like.... bruh.. miga...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 14, 2017)

I ****ing hate driving. I should move to a city so that way I can get away with not driving that often.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 14, 2017)

1. i love pasta????

2. im so tired

3. im gonna wake up so late tomorrow :^(


----------



## Squidward (Jul 14, 2017)

My brother is only 15 and already way taller than me :c


----------



## Zane (Jul 14, 2017)

my avatar has been wearing a santa hat for almost seven months


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

i need a poor resolution stray cat avatar asap


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

so 1% of getting a kangashkan or however you spell it.. rippppp


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

I have 420 pics on my phone ayyyy ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)*


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2017)

Summer school is over! Finally vacation time!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

Why does Gengar learn dark type moves lel


----------



## Squidward (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm in queue for league now zzz


----------



## jiny (Jul 14, 2017)

it's almost going to be 2 years since i joined this forum .. wtf


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2017)

it would just be weird to tell you like "oh yea I used to be depressed and suicidal which is why I also had insomnia" so 
ALSO it really bugs me how you said therapist before...like it's called being a good friend who listens hmm


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm extremely angry right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I'm extremely angry right now.



As angry as the angry starfish? Lol jk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

am i pregegnant or am i okay?

-dies-


----------



## Squidward (Jul 15, 2017)

I should probably get a haircut


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

I forgot how much I enjoy shrimp scampi... I also forgot how oily it is! I keep feeling like I have to wipe my mouth!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2017)

IM SO TIGHT SO STRESSED NEED SOMEONE TO RUB MY NECK AWWW YEAH THATS THE SPOT I LIKE THE WAY YOU WORK MY MUSCLE KNOT.


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2017)

what a waste of makeup ;-; im sad
i spent time getting ready only to not go anywhere and lay around in bed taking naps yay


----------



## Zane (Jul 17, 2017)

I had two boxes of eggs from my shiny hunt sitting around waiting for me for like almost 3 days since I had no time to hatch em and I finally hatched them at work and the shiny Buneary was in them adhjfghjfd and it's perfect


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

....fml fml fml

oh and hopefully that corocoro will ship soon. something i guess :/


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm too lazy to think about something


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

at least this song gives me some comfort i guess :'c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm rly hungry, I wish I wasn't so picky T.T


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2017)

Poop. That is all.


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2017)

I want sticky rice and mangos!!


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

I need to get dressed and leave but I don't want to leave tbt yet.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2017)

my 2017 is going like my 2015 without dramas and bad stuff.  only good stuff , c':


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

I almost wish i had a job but then again i dont mind doing next to nothing all day if i don't have to.
I should work on painting rn but I'm too lazy
otl
maybe tomorrow


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 17, 2017)

Why am I being such a lazy butt in terms of drawing, I said I'd start commissions this summer but I haven't taken much initiative into doing so.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2017)

My left side of the face is surprisingly not in pain! Woot!! Although, that also worries me....still gonna have it checked out!


----------



## Romaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Why do I procrastinate the things I like. D:


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 17, 2017)

I really don't understand the appeal of youtubers??? Some of them are just really obnoxious and unapologetically rude. It's kinda hard to imagine them having a fanbase at all, much less becoming so popular that they can write a book about their lives despite not achieving anything or landing jobs that require actual talent (singer, actor, model, etc.). There are so many better role models out there, and people are settling for those who don't do anything productive at all.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

Hm...what happens if you get bored of everything and just want to sleep for years?


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2017)

yikes he isn't good at keeping time huh
that's gonna be annoying


----------



## Irelia (Jul 17, 2017)

listening to an artist called waifu wednesdays

_where did i go wrong_


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 18, 2017)

I want to eat half-popped popcorn kernels!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't even know why I'm using this site anymore, I barely play acnl anyway


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm hoping it's nothing TOO serious!


----------



## Irelia (Jul 18, 2017)

Squidward said:


> I don't even know why I'm using this site anymore, I barely play acnl anyway



you and me both tbh


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm strangely in a pretty good mood today


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 18, 2017)

i feel bad for friendzoning a guy friend asdfghjkl.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2017)

Goats are awesome. So are alpacas.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Goats are awesome. So are alpacas.



They asked for random...they got random. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Need more of those patchwork shirts man they are so comfy...


----------



## Squidward (Jul 19, 2017)

Am I getting a rice cooker today? :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Yo, anyone up for CAH games?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 19, 2017)

i really do miss you as mental as some things you've done have been. i'd go back to 2014 in an instant, if it meant getting to know you again.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

I wanna do decent winged eyeliner without it being uneven and giving me the appearance of a ditsy drunk chick who can't even comprehend what symmetry is


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

Hm...if pineapples are tsunderes, what makes the lychee then?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

Do I really appear so young online? I'm not sure if I should be flattered or a little insulted...also, I could use a cup of coffee.


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2017)

I feel like I'd end up being annoying if I asked to watch stuff w/ you every night lol 
but dudeee my friends are okay with you so that's a good sign ha


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 19, 2017)

If January 1st is considered the start of a new year, would my birthday be the start of MY NEW YEAR?


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 19, 2017)

Why do you have to censor license plates in photos to protect privacy unless it spells out something and then it's suddenly okay?


----------



## Zane (Jul 20, 2017)

considering beating up my sister's boss.. and her supervisor lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

ahhhhh two days until you are back, can't wait ;;


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 20, 2017)

i should not be allowed to look at cat pictures and cats for adoptions before i move out and become self sufficient to adopt them TT_TT
it makes me sad that i cant take them home


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 21, 2017)

Is the water in us as salty as our tears? If it is aren't we like oceans? Also why do we all know what our tears taste like? Were we that lazy to wipe our tears away, and why did we let it in our mouth or lick it in the first place?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

What's the deal with hats? Why wear them on your head? Why not your butt?


----------



## Irelia (Jul 21, 2017)

ok I just realized hitler's bday is 420 and im just shook that I didn't see any memes about this yet


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> ok I just realized hitler's bday is 420 and im just shook that I didn't see any memes about this yet



Omg I just searched it wtf how come I never knew xD


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 22, 2017)

Holy **** it's almost August. This month went by quick...


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

why is doing laundry so hard tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

smallpeach said:


> why is doing laundry so hard tbh



this, all this sorting by material and colors confuse me so hard, let alone navigating machines


----------



## Squidward (Jul 22, 2017)

I just want my mom to be happy..


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 22, 2017)

can't decide whether to do the digital art and design class or forest resources and land management class next year


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 22, 2017)

Why can't I draw yet it's so easy for others 

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Holy **** it's almost August. This month went by quick...



The month would of been better if I could actually go on vacations......but no, used up this month with gamingggg


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2017)

YES FINALLY GOT MY UBE CAKE AND IMA GO EAT THAT SWEET AND SOUR PORK SOON YESS


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 23, 2017)

It's so eerie watching the videos of a YouTuber who passed away.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

Waiting for parents to get back.


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

How is it almost August already like it really just doesn't feel logical???


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 23, 2017)

how the **** did my lapras die to a flareon 

then again it would have lived if it didn't get burned :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2017)

nvm xd


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

**** you alola dex


ughh all those fishing and random evos left send help i'm too close


----------



## Zane (Jul 23, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Why can't I draw yet it's so easy for others



aw no, art's hard. there may be a few people who have more of a natural talent but believe me everyone who's "good" at it has put a lot of effort into it, it doesn't come easily! You can be any kind of artist you want, you just have to be patient and keep working at it. Don't give up


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

tfw you trade a junk sylveon for a lunala, thanks gts :^)

on the other hand **** you cosmoem lol :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

I love how Pikachu is like the most iconic Pok?mon yet it's really annoying to try and get in Sun/Moon unless you get a Japanese event one, evolve Pichu, or do SOS for a few weeks. 

Good game, good game. *snort*


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

My mom BETTER not rip me off! >:|


----------



## Zane (Jul 23, 2017)

i'm starting to get a headache god pls just let me play animal crossing just this once


----------



## Romaki (Jul 23, 2017)

How can I play 70 hours of games asap without abandoning my life? 
Getting new games is the best, but then you have to play them........


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Can't even watch WWE anymore without my family's dumbass comments.





Sheila said:


> I love how Pikachu is like the most iconic Pok?mon yet it's really annoying to try and get in Sun/Moon unless you get a Japanese event one, evolve Pichu, or do SOS for a few weeks.
> 
> Good game, good game. *snort*


Not even available in Black in White. 

WOAH IS THAT ZEKROM PRE-EVOLUTION? *anime reference*


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 23, 2017)

for the past two years I've believed that the guy from the trivago commercials was named tony trivago and that he was the ceo of the trivago company and that integrity in advertising was a thing but it turns out that his name is actually tim williams and he's just an actor and i can't believe my sister would lie to me like this _I feel so betrayed_


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 23, 2017)

What would happen if you left a package of Double Stuf Oreos (SPECIFICALLY DOUBLE STUF) in the heat? Would they become warm, gooey and delicious? Or would it get all soggy and nasty? I can't get this thought out of my head, really. Would the cookie part get soft? Would all the icing ooze out and make the cookie soggy? It's an odd thought but I really wanna know.

Also, I'm just curious as to why I've played well over 500 hours in my ACNL game, but I haven't gotten the golden badge from Phineas. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Nox said:


> Can't even watch WWE anymore without my family's dumbass comments.
> Not even available in Black in White.
> 
> WOAH IS THAT ZEKROM PRE-EVOLUTION? *anime reference*



Yeah at least you could trade easier though *snort at nintendo supervisors*

But yeah managed to snag one from the GTS eventually.... trying to complete Alola dex kms


----------



## Zane (Jul 24, 2017)

hhhhrrjngjfgk /spontaneously combusts


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Zane said:


> hhhhrrjngjfgk /spontaneously combusts



same lol

also lol why don't we jav any fruits or nice snacks at home D:


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

I feel so burnt out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

i want more avocado stuff but i had it all for lunch lelelel


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I want to eat tacos and drink iced coffee forever


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

^Great, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

now i want tacos too or at least avocado stuff/guacamole


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

I want some mashed taters *yum*


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2017)

me every single time someone posts something stupid from their daily routine on social media:


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

One little bug flying around my room and it's ****ing annoying the hell out of me. I mean it won't stop flying around or crawling on me! >:[


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Nox said:


> One little bug flying around my room and it's ****ing annoying the hell out of me. I mean it won't stop flying around or crawling on me! >:[



I've had that happen w/ June bugs, I think....apparently my room is a "motel".


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Edit: sorry that was a bit too personal. But still, choo choo!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm getting tired and really should be asleep right now


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 24, 2017)

When you think you're funny, but you don't get any likes on your posts...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Getting tired.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Why is my face so ugly? Am I human?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

I really wish I could of joined these forums earlier, relating to the fact that I started playing animal crossing in 2013...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't expect to get a job or get married in life. Nope, never.


----------



## Zane (Jul 25, 2017)

I wanna eat something..... but what.............


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

timezones

go die please.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm so tired but I wanna stay up just a LIL' BIT longer!


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 25, 2017)

I probably can't survive on just energy drinks and boxes of candy cigarettes, but I'm gonna try anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

fell_and_forgot said:


> I probably can't survive on just energy drinks and boxes of candy cigarettes, but I'm gonna try anyway



send me some fake smokes lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Getting my tooth pulled in a couple hours..wish me luck!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Getting my tooth pulled in a couple hours..wish me luck!



*crosses fingers*.. hope it all goes well!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

^so many posts

If I could draw....it would be way better that selling stuff! More fun and quicker tbt \^v^/


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2017)

nervous even though it's far away but then again what if it's canceled lol oh well there are always more opportunities 
and jeez my friends are so weird ;;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

I wonder if my family suffers more than any other one...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Decided not to get my tooth pulled today...instead, got fillings...still, I hate that ******* drill!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Decided not to get my tooth pulled today...instead, got fillings...still, I hate that ******* drill!



yeah me too.. kinda solved it by listening to some acid mothers temple music on really loud volume so i wouldn't hear it.. drill was probably the most annoying thing for me as well until i discovered that...


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

We should be able to design our own villagers, that would be cool man


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

MarisaMatsu said:


> We should be able to design our own villagers, that would be cool man



That's already possible with the magic of complicated hacks


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2017)

I graduate from college in December and it's terrifying to think about going into the real world. I have no idea where I want to go or what I want to do. Every time I try to think about it I get so anxious my heart starts beating a million miles an hour, I get sweaty, and my whole body gets uncomfortably warm. What the heck am I going to do.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I graduate from college in December and it's terrifying to think about going into the real world. I have no idea where I want to go or what I want to do. Every time I try to think about it I get so anxious my heart starts beating a million miles an hour, I get sweaty, and my whole body gets uncomfortably warm. What the heck am I going to do.



I don't think I'll even go to college in my life


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 25, 2017)

Here's a though thats floated in my head all day...

What if these forums had a video game based on them? Would it be bad? How would it be good?
I can't get this idea out of my head... I don't know why, guess the thoughts inspired by collectibles.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm SOOO tired!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Here's a though thats floated in my head all day...
> 
> What if these forums had a video game based on them? Would it be bad? How would it be good?
> I can't get this idea out of my head... I don't know why, guess the thoughts inspired by collectibles.



Brewster's Caf?, or the edgy Life (tm) debates.


----------



## Zane (Jul 26, 2017)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Here's a though thats floated in my head all day...
> 
> What if these forums had a video game based on them? Would it be bad? How would it be good?
> I can't get this idea out of my head... I don't know why, guess the thoughts inspired by collectibles.



tbt simulator where we just smack the hell out of each other with sticks


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Not sure whether to take more sleeping pills or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Not sure whether to take more sleeping pills or not.



Sounds like a good idea.. I could def use some now though.. didn't sleep much and on top of that dealing with my bf's family being annoying af.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

I went to the bathroom at like 4:50am and when I went back to bed I spent an hour trying to sleep and I couldn't. I don't know why  I slept at 12am and I need sleep but I can't


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I went to the bathroom at like 4:50am and when I went back to bed I spent an hour trying to sleep and I couldn't. I don't know why  I slept at 12am and I need sleep but I can't



I hate when that happens, usually I just try and calm down, maybe have some water.. or read/play something easy so you get tired.. dunno


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

The sun goblins will eat us all.

Hey, it is a RANDOM THOUGHT!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vjQwnt-Fw

IM DYING


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vjQwnt-Fw
> 
> IM DYING



Ah, I've seen lots of the videos before XD
And that specific one, actually.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> Ah, I've seen lots of the videos before XD
> And that specific one, actually.



ffdfdffdfhggjffgg  xD

yeah that guy is a freaking genius, I can't stop watching and laughing so much at his stuff lel


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ffdfdffdfhggjffgg  xD
> 
> yeah that guy is a freaking genius, I can't stop watching and laughing so much at his stuff lel



Yeah...He is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> Yeah...He is.



ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc [981]

...send help


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

PEANUTS!
Don't ask.
This is RANDOM THOUGHTS.
Also death, but that's miniscule compared to the almighty peanut.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm allergic so gtfo with those peanuts


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I'm allergic so gtfo with those peanuts



Oh yeh....
HATER!
Joking.
*Throws them the heck out and washes hands*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

Good

Also I wonder about that "Kids raping and singing" article.. did they actually list people doing that .-. lelel


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Good
> 
> Also I wonder about that "Kids raping and singing" article.. did they actually list people doing that .-. lelel



They probably did but it's kinda disturbing to think about...


Also, for some reason, probably because you're everywhere, when I'm in the hallway, I randomly remember the : "Originally Posted by Alolan_Apples - Hippie turts are communist turts." thing in your sig. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeaaa true

And lel gj gj


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

When am I gonna get my meds, dang it? Hurry up mom!


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 27, 2017)

If the rest of the day keeps going the way its been going so far, this might be one of the best days of my life


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Arstotzkan said:


> If the rest of the day keeps going the way its been going so far, this might be one of the best days of my life



Hey, it's you ^.^
What's making it so good?


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> Hey, it's you ^.^
> What's making it so good?


ay mdude!

So got up at 4, and got in touch w/ a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and finished up some lines for a musical that I'm in and we had a really good time up and then I had to get ready for work

But then as I was getting ready I found out that there's a new content in a game I really like (Mystic Messenger) for a guy called V, who's my favorite character. 

and then work's been pretty relaxing as well.

So yeah no complaints from here


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Arstotzkan said:


> ay mdude!
> 
> So got up at 4, and got in touch w/ a friend I hadn't talked to in a while and finished up some lines for a musical that I'm in and we had a really good time up and then I had to get ready for work
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I'm just de-hording in anima crossing because I have no life.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> That's awesome! I'm just de-hording in anima crossing because I have no life.


lmao nice. Tbh its been so long since I've played animal crossing, I'm just here for the mafia;;;;


the dedication some people put in their towns is insane, though


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

I saw a Wacom drawing tablet thing when I was shopping it was $500.... how do artists afford these things jeez


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I saw a Wacom drawing tablet thing when I was shopping it was $500.... how do artists afford these things jeez



Ikr those pads are insanely expensive. I hardly draw on computer and if I do I just use my mouse for turtle doodles... So yeah I don't think I could justify buying one.


----------



## nanpan (Jul 27, 2017)

Why do I even try


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I saw a Wacom drawing tablet thing when I was shopping it was $500.... how do artists afford these things jeez



I know, right? I just hand draw because I can't afford it.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 27, 2017)

mmm almost time for dinner!


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Do I change my avatar?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

I really wish I could continue my digital art.

But my computer just had to stop working in the middle of my commissions.

Now I have to wait 2 months for it to get fixed.

If you are wondering, I am using our main home computer to post on the forums. The reason why I cannot draw on this computer is because it is Mac and doesn't have the programs I use for digital art.

Smh.


----------



## tumut (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm so chaotic on these forums and basically the opposite irl


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Look at this






With a mouse.....cri


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serious skills.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Serious skills.



Lol yeah it's probably quite hard but looks easy


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll try this soon...

That probably means in a year or so.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

I want edamame salad, damn it!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2017)

I would like a peanut butter sandwich and a nap. in that order


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

To take..or not to take. That is the question.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2017)

Why am I so salty about a friendship I voluntarily let go of with no problem. Like I legit couldn't care less if I stopped talking to her, but everything she does _freaking annoys me._ I don't have any direct beef with her whatsoever, it's through others and I just disapprove of her actions. But me oh my just seeing her annoys me. '-'


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

What to do, what to do..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

Well you can draw with a mouse if you know how to use shapes and colors but yeah that was some mad skills in that video. Though I preferred the old MS Paint rather than those they forced on you from 7 onwards ugh.


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

I don't know what to do.


I might try to get on the top posters again.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

I seriously need to get my life together.

But Perogies are soooooo gooooood *cries*

Though I want to change my username here, so I need to figure out a way to earn TBT efficiently I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

estou morrendo....


whoope-doo i bled red dye on our white-grey sofa... hjdfghfdg


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> estou morrendo....
> 
> 
> whoope-doo i bled red dye on our white-grey sofa... hjdfghfdg



Oops!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

alesha said:


> Oops!



yea i forgot i had hand washed my patchwork shirt before and of course i had wet hair so it bled through ripppp


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

I am really seasick because instead of sailing today we went in the motorboat

there were 10 foot waves

We swamped the boat

We had to use the elephant gage to make all the water get out

At the end I was freezing cold, shivering, and about to throw up from getting rocked back and forth.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> I am really seasick because instead of sailing today we went in the motorboat
> 
> there were 10 foot waves
> 
> ...



I remember a field trip we had in 7th or 8th grade(?) where we went out to sea...damn near everyone got seasick and started throwing up. I managed to not throw up by laying on my tum. Awful experience...I definitely don't have sea legs.


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 28, 2017)

if something could just go right between us once that would be great..


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Maybe I should just get a signature from ariane cause no one else makes good ones (that are in her type of style or better)


----------



## moonford (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm so happy with the variety in Pok?mon Black 2, it makes team building so much fun compared to previous games.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2017)

Losing interest


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Should i sleep


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Why do I eat so much...


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2017)

expecting the worst hmm
also wth is it so hard to remove this nail polish


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

can mozilla stop being so laggy wtf


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Jaw hurts..just a bit.


----------



## Zane (Jul 29, 2017)

where is justin i've been back for like 2 weeks i miss his incredibly canadian presence


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

Zane said:


> where is justin i've been back for like 2 weeks i miss his incredibly canadian presence



On holiday? Locked in a stranger's basement/attic? Sleeping?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

homework's done! Hallelujah. maybe now i can take a nap.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Bleggh!


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2017)

i'm bored


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

xii said:


> i'm bored



Join the club.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Zane said:


> where is justin i've been back for like 2 weeks i miss his incredibly canadian presence



He was online last night. He's usually on at late night.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Zane said:


> where is justin i've been back for like 2 weeks i miss his incredibly canadian presence



he's probably on invisible mode, knowing him


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

alesha said:


> On holiday? Locked in a stranger's basement/attic? Sleeping?





~Unicorn~ said:


> He was online last night. He's usually on at late night.





GreatUsername said:


> he's probably on invisible mode, knowing him




thanks for all the intel on justin i promise i can be trusted with it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

weeee bored and i should probably have a fruit or things


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

i should get out of bed ans fix my sleep schedule rathee than govback to sleep my bedtime is nirmally around 12 but i have been staying up till like, 6,7,8,9 the oast few days also

im debating on swapping out marshal for mint... my tname teatime and u cant put marshmallows in tea but u can have mint tea.... but i just love marshal but... aesthetic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Spoiler: My deepest, darkest secret...



I love Peach's Castle lol  ♡


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

****ing smurf accounts on pvz heroes yeah gg ranking up meow


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

How to Draw: for Noobs!


----------



## carp (Jul 31, 2017)

i'm not single??????????? waht thy fu


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 31, 2017)

I really need to sort my action figures a little better, so cluttered right now...


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2017)

PET PEEVE 
holy frik be on time!!!


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

I worked at my school's book pick-up/registration day today, everybody was pretty nice, but one encounter really struck me: the last person I signed up was an incoming freshman, typical noodle boy in khaki shorts and a light blue polo. I asked him for his registration checklist. He looked TERRIFIED. Like, of me. Without saying a word, he stuck his arm out, and it was shaking intensely. I took it and looked up his information to give to him. I gave him his papers back, and he sneakily took it back and scuttered away. His dad said thank you for him. I think that kid was a "GIRLS HAVE COOTIES" guy. Can't wait to see how the year plays out for him!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Need to call that monkey-lady today but ugh why can't we like meet up or go through e-mail.. latter probably bc security reasons but smh..


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

I feel like a zombie.


----------



## alesha (Aug 1, 2017)

I stalk staff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't judge me though.


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2017)

How can I quickly get money so I can go on a binge on the nintendo store and buy my ?100 wishlist of amiibo cards??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Lijan said:


> How can I quickly get money so I can go on a binge on the nintendo store and buy my ?100 wishlist of amiibo cards??



this but i need fe heroes orbs lol


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2017)

Maybe if I offer to baby sit my brother so my mama can go to the gym a lot I can get money pretty quick *sweats*


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 1, 2017)

finally able to buy thunderbolt tm from the game corner =v=


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2017)

YESS i get to take care of Audrey again!!! can't wait omg even though she goes kind of crazy after awhile she's still so cute


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

wow i love tea


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

I can't believe I'm starting college in 27 days. I'm so freaking nervous even tho I'm only going part time with 2 classes


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Why?!


----------



## haruka (Aug 1, 2017)

i'm hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Why?!



same pretty much also kms

WHY THEY NEVER TOLD YOU YOU NEED ANOTHER TOTALLY DIFFERENT PAPER

aaa
*deep breath*


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2017)

In my town Lucha + Midge are totally cute, its a ship man they should date


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2017)

i should really start looking for a new map before one of my villagers leave on my second 3ds


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

love how the new 2ds consoles are as "overpriced" i mean you get get a regular new 3ds or 3ds xl for like, 20-30 bucks more lol


----------



## alesha (Aug 2, 2017)

Lijan said:


> In my town Lucha + Midge are totally cute, its a ship man they should date



You're going DOWN.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Why would anyone have "Cockburn" as their last name

lol


----------



## Zane (Aug 2, 2017)

I had the best nap earlier oml
normally when I say I'm gonna have a nap I actually just go slip into semi-consciousness for like an hour but this man.. dam ლ(?ロ?"ლ)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

I try not to ask the same questions in the "ask" threads, but damn....it's hard!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Are you really okay over there...?


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2017)

tfw someone gives you a like but takes it back. lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 4, 2017)

so annoyed.
i HATE when people try to put me in a bad mood when i'm in a good mood because i'm usually never happy lol and i'm always in a depressed state of mind so that's very aggravating


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

For some reason, by mind is blank beside looking in the forums, listening to music.
I still can't get the squid sisters out of my mind, I don't know why.
I'm constantly verbally abused by my older brother, So I tend to think ways to avoid being yelled at.
I'm also thinking about what other threads interest me lmao
I also keep thinking about Starbucks, Frappucino are the best!
Now, as I continue to think on what to type, I'm currently thinking about my broken life.
It ain't normal, that's for sure.
Half the time, I'm usually lonely, aggravated, or just plain depressed. Half the people in the games I play like to make me salty, it's just so sad.
I can't think to do anything in my life rn besides playing games, looking in the forums, or sleeping.
My life sucks... ;~;


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

According to all known laws of aviation...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 4, 2017)

What a finicky ficus...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2017)

insomnia is striking me hard tonight )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

should play more garden warfare 2 but that game mode leeel at least you get dosh


----------



## carp (Aug 4, 2017)

my boyfriend drove to me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

spag bol 

bol spag

bag spol


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2017)

the post office should open earlier this is baloney
i still have to wait 2 more hours before I can even begin walking over there 
i just rly want my jacket orz


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2017)

My cat loves to play fetch with a bent up straw xDDD


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

wow i just found my old roommate's new instagram!! she just like disappeared from college and from instagram after our first semester (she told me she was going to go), i just found out big make-up/fashion brands like Too-faced, sugarpill, wet-n-wild, moschino with millions of followers featured her art on their instagrams & she moved to a new account.

i'm so shocked!!!! Lol she probably has art commissions rolling in and doesn't even need college anymore. I'm a bit sad she didnt tell me but that's so exciting!!! I'm so proud and happy for her, because it was just like a month before she told me she was leaving that she was worried she shouldn't pursue an art career with trump as president... Lol

her flipping cute art! {x}


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

tifachu said:


> wow i just found my old roommate's new instagram!! she just like disappeared from college and from instagram after our first semester (she told me she was going to go), i just found out big make-up/fashion brands like Too-faced, sugarpill, wet-n-wild, moschino with millions of followers featured her art on their instagrams & she moved to a new account.
> 
> i'm so shocked!!!! Lol she probably has art commissions rolling in and doesn't even need college anymore. I'm a bit sad she didnt tell me but that's so exciting!!! I'm so proud and happy for her, because it was just like a month before she told me she was leaving that she was worried she shouldn't pursue an art career with trump as president... Lol
> 
> her flipping cute art! {x}



damn i'm not into make-up or anything but hellllaa cute stuff indeed


----------



## Zane (Aug 7, 2017)

I slept SO MUCH and I'm tired again already


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 7, 2017)

Things are just moving too fast.
That or I got too comfortable.
I hate all of this. Please don't go.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

Why are people so against the birth control pill? Like, your body is full of hormones hunty so you can't really pull that thing and they are a lot of time messy already and "add" stuff.  And if you mom's side of the family has a history of strokes, heart attacks, bleeding etc. you shouldn't have the combined in the first place. 

Sure there are other options but yeah starting the pill last year was one of the best things happened. less period/4th week bleeding, more urge to woo hoo because you know you are over 99% safe if you take them around the same time everyday and only side effect I had was maybe headache but that can be from that my bed is not really proper so.. who knows.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Why are people so against the birth control pill? Like, your body is full of hormones hunty so you can't really pull that thing and they are a lot of time messy already and "add" stuff.  And if you mom's side of the family has a history of strokes, heart attacks, bleeding etc. you shouldn't have the combined in the first place.
> 
> Sure there are other options but yeah starting the pill last year was one of the best things happened. less period/4th week bleeding, more urge to woo hoo because you know you are over 99% safe if you take them around the same time everyday and only side effect I had was maybe headache but that can be from that my bed is not really proper so.. who knows.



My sister takes birth control for her pcos, but all I hear from her is complaining about her acne still not gone. Maybe her hormones are just too strong for it? Idk about you but it doesn't seem to work on her :L


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Come on already!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> My sister takes birth control for her pcos, but all I hear from her is complaining about her acne still not gone. Maybe her hormones are just too strong for it? Idk about you but it doesn't seem to work on her :L



I think my acne actually went away some which is good cause I'd still look even more like a teen.

And yeah it differs from whatever brand, and kind of pill you take (there are combined hormones, mini pills etc.) so yeah always ask if there is another brand or type you can take. If you take mini pills you have to be even more careful not to get pregnant though.


----------



## Seroja (Aug 8, 2017)

I hate it that I'm not able to stay up as much as I used to be able to anymore. aging real hard


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)

considering signing up for the ssb and pkmn tournaments but experienced an attack of sudden shyness 
ʕ – ᴥ – ˶ʔ


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Zane said:


> considering signing up for the ssb and pkmn tournaments but experienced an attack of sudden shyness
> ʕ – ᴥ – ˶ʔ



Yeah well not a fan of competitive Pok?mon stuff plus most **** I have that I could do that are probably good hacks/saves anyway so.


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah well not a fan of competitive Pok?mon stuff plus most **** I have that I could do that are probably good hacks/saves anyway so.



lol ye I actually suck at competitive battling but I wanted to try anyway :p Although I wouldn't be able to mega evolve my Gengar n that's the only reason I bred him shiny so what the heck


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Zane said:


> lol ye I actually suck at competitive battling but I wanted to try anyway :p Although I wouldn't be able to mega evolve my Gengar n that's the only reason I bred him shiny so what the heck



Yeah me too. I did once with a friend and won bc I had a kickass Milotic back then lol.. But yeah tbh I'm not competitive at all in games I mostly play to relax and for fun.

Ripperoni...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2017)

If this is legit, then this will be one the greatest anime revivals anyone has ever seen in the history of anime...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 8, 2017)

Not sure if I should work on my second town or just use it as a storage/cycling town...


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

fam + ily (I love you) = family //MIND BLOWN


----------



## moonford (Aug 8, 2017)

Trisha is funny af on CBB, she's playing the game really well.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 8, 2017)

The acnl clock says the date is 8/8 lol cool!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

Why?! Damn this browser.


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2017)

i'm so hungry i think it was around this time yesterday when i last ate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

It's alllllllllll riiiiiiight now, baby it's-a alllllllll riiiiiiiiight now

Song pls get out of my head lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

ugh why was the post here everytime you get something moved here to basement ... rip it was fun while it lasted 

Also need to wash/rinse my tie dye thing now I think, hope the tub will co-op with me meow.


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

some butter


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

i swear prosciutto ham is like why i exist


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

my friend is coming in 40 mins yay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2017)

when you've been deprived of physical affection your whole life so you don't know how to react when you finally receive it :')


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Since when did this get moved to the basement with literally every other thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some people have jobs manufacturing string cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

Over the Garden Wall was soooooo awesome. damn i need to re-watch it.

Also John Cleese is priceless


----------



## Zane (Aug 10, 2017)

the littlest stupidest things are enough to drive me crazy sometimes i swear



GreatUsername said:


> Since when did this get moved to the basement with literally every other thread?



this thread has been in the basement for like 2-3 years hahah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2017)

The person who got this tattoo has never made a better investment in history.


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2017)

will i regret listening to these scary podcasts...probably


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

them spambots i swear why do they even go here


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2017)

update: I don't regret listening to the scary podcast :') it was interesting


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you Evan Hansen.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

Rover has devil eyes.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

All the biscuits have been eaten...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2017)

Curse this computer..


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 12, 2017)

Should I binge watch the Hobbit and LOTR movies, or Star Wars?


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2017)

lol im dumb


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 13, 2017)

man do i love people who are rude in as many ways as possible without flipping you off directly, thanks honey. you can go now


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Should I binge watch the Hobbit and LOTR movies, or Star Wars?



The former.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

when was the last time he has even said "I love you?"


----------



## Loriii (Aug 14, 2017)

I slept for about 7 hours today but I still feel really sleepy.


----------



## kelpy (Aug 14, 2017)

god, my hands are cold


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)

2 house centipedes escaped my clutches.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2017)

^ew ew ew.

also smh they still make iphone SE's but all the cases they have all like ugly or way too dyed meh


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

I neeeeed a drink


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2017)

OH MY GOD THEY ARE SCREENING THIS DOCUMENTARY HERE IN SEPTEMBER I HAVEN'T SEEN IT FOR LIKE 4 YEARS IF NOT MORE FFFFF

ok sorry for all caps but i been wanting to see it for ages im so happy rn


----------



## Chick (Aug 14, 2017)

The worst thought on my mind is that I need to go to work tomorrow. It's a very, very bad thing to know.


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2017)

Cant sleep


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

can't wait for tomorrow morning, may not be bored for once


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

do our farts really smell bad or does the air actually smell bad and our farts are supposed to smell good?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

It took me half an hour to do my makeup this morning and still look like ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

haha love how like no one is selling thecomiket stuff lol i need that scarf tbh i'd take the whole bag..

also can my nose stop sneezing at LITERALLY everything.. like stop it nose it's nothing smelly here???


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

okay gonna try and grow out my fingernails this time i'll do it


----------



## Squidward (Aug 15, 2017)

I need to find a hobby, all I do is play video games...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Just another week or so....


----------



## Squidward (Aug 16, 2017)

can't wait for my brother to order pizza asdfghjk


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2017)

i wasn't hungry when I woke up but as soon as I got outside wow a pain that would not be ignored. wish my body could be a little more consistent w/ these reminders 8////


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

i love my lap cat. shes so spoiled


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Circles appearing randomly on shirts


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

So the TV just turned off for no reason and absolutely **** myself. In complete darkness and simply relying on the light from the TV, typical.


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

I can't wait for school to start in 5 days.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 16, 2017)

kevin oleary's fursona is tom nook it's canon guys


----------



## Squidward (Aug 16, 2017)

Mum! Stop!! Buying!!! Stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

I still wish I had talent ;-;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 16, 2017)

i hope you're happy with yourself.

~~~

america is so ****ing stupid, why would you NOT vote for bello. he nearly died last night. A N G E R Y


----------



## Shu (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder why my friend keeps getting back with her boyfriend even after he's cheated on her over and over.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

I keep having to go pee so badly idk why ;-;


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2017)

Found out this morning that I'll officially be studying applied biomedical science this September!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> Found out this morning that I'll officially be studying applied biomedical science this September!!



Ayy congrats c:

And I hope I'm not too tired this afternoon, looking forward to that Asperger group man :|


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2017)

Received my new contact lenses in the post yesterday, and on top of that received the eye solution and lens cases which I'm not paying for so essentially got them for free.


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

i always go here when it's 5 am


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2017)

I wonder if I should just go back to bed and sleep all day... I'm so tired T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

^sounds like a good idea, i even have coffee and feel like i could lay down anywhere meow.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

I won't be going to sleep until the early morning, mine as well have another cup o' joe!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 17, 2017)

Mah baby boy is a watch dog.


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> Found out this morning that I'll officially be studying applied biomedical science this September!!



WHOA CONGRATS!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do I always get that same call from a number in South Africa


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

Shu said:


> WHOA CONGRATS!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> why do I always get that same call from a number in South Africa



scam calls never answer those man.

also hurry up my things :^)

also no asperger group next week meh


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

So the tv remote just fell on the floor for no apparent reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

also why am i so ****ing tired like i got like 9+ hours sleep??


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 18, 2017)

Sylvanian Families toys are so cute and I want every single one of them


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

need to try getting all the flipping gnomes thing man i don't think i have too many left but smh


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Ayy congrats c:





Shu said:


> WHOA CONGRATS!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASS found all the gnomes and snowglobes i swear those solo multiplayer stages have been killing me, especially g&g's mode bc you have lit no time to figure out the exact location

WELL I GOT A JAR OF DIR- I MEAN COOL HAT MEOW.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

I can't be bothered to do anything today


----------



## Zane (Aug 18, 2017)

reading a thread and expanding my ignore list : )


----------



## N e s s (Aug 18, 2017)

Will there come a day where we've ran out of things to write about?


----------



## riummi (Aug 18, 2017)

too many things to pack! I hope there's enough space in the car...


----------



## Coach (Aug 18, 2017)

I should probably do my food tech work now


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

Does Blue Ivy know how much inheritance she has??


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm considering another cartilage piercing even though the previous one was painful and still is to this day, why am I doing this


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

yeah of course i know,,


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I'm considering another cartilage piercing even though the previous one was painful and still is to this day, why am I doing this



Yeeees gurl, I feel you. 

I want 2 or maybe 3 more cartilage piercings, but the first one I got done has literally just stopped being so sore like 2 weeks ago. I had it done in April maybe. The piercing itself didn't hurt at all though but I've suffered for months for it to be like this.

One day I'm going to do it though haha.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2017)

Headache.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeeees gurl, I feel you.
> 
> I want 2 or maybe 3 more cartilage piercings, but the first one I got done has literally just stopped being so sore like 2 weeks ago. I had it done in April maybe. The piercing itself didn't hurt at all though but I've suffered for months for it to be like this.
> 
> One day I'm going to do it though haha.



Glad I'm not alone, I had mine done about 2 years ago now and it still bleeds when I fiddle with it or take the earring out. I really wanted to put in a hoop cause I thought that it would look cute but just couldn't, it was so painful. Some days it's ok and isn't painful at all but when I sleep on it, it hurts like hell. 

Yea, the piercing didn't hurt but I remember seeing my ear completely red.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

I wish I could tolerate like piercing and tattoo pain better. I totally have a tattoo idea.. although unless people speak Portuguese they'd probably wonder


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2017)

Cringe.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

Why do people pop and crack their knuckles? It's so obnoxious, I don't need to listen to that when I'm trying to work thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> Why do people pop and crack their knuckles? It's so obnoxious, I don't need to listen to that when I'm trying to work thank you



Yeah I mean one thing if they have stiff hands I don't mind but people using it randomly as a party trick wtf.

Crack n popping their jaws is even more annoying. I guess they can't help it most of the time but that sound makes we wanna scream.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

Wild Horses is playing and it makes me want to watch Camp.


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2017)

timer


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey any ARMYs here?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2017)

I just realised Bowie, in my signature, is pointing at my trophy from last year's fair.

Hopefully I'll have a second trophy for him to point at this year!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2017)

Some sleep is better than none I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2017)

So much Fair things to dooooo ah.


----------



## carp (Aug 20, 2017)

growing out your nails is kinda hard


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2017)

man now i really want spag bol


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm so sleepy !


----------



## Koi-Koi (Aug 20, 2017)

Why is does Meta Knight have a Mexican accent in the Kirby Right Back At Ya anime?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 20, 2017)

This month is flying by


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 20, 2017)

god how do people have so many friends :/


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 20, 2017)

Geez this thread is old 
and how am l still alive


----------



## Squidward (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm so relieved now that I did my assignment on Anna Karenina, it's been killing me for months now and I'm finally done procrastinating. Now I just hope the professor actually reads my mail in a reasonable period of time. :'(


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 20, 2017)

is someone to talk to so hard to ask for?


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 20, 2017)

i should leave after the fair


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 20, 2017)

TO EVERYONE I NEED A LIFE!!!
SO HERE IS THE CONSTITUTION 
(Preamble) 
We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.

Article I (Article 1 - Legislative)
Section 1
All legislative Powers herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.

Section 2
1: The House of Representatives shall be composed of Members chosen every second Year by the People of the several States, and the Electors in each State shall have the Qualifications requisite for Electors of the most numerous Branch of the State Legislature.

2: No Person shall be a Representative who shall not have attained to the Age of twenty five Years, and been seven Years a Citizen of the United States, and who shall not, when elected, be an Inhabitant of that State in which he shall be chosen.

3: Representatives and direct Taxes shall be apportioned among the several States which may be included within this Union, according to their respective Numbers, which shall be determined by adding to the whole Number of free Persons, including those bound to Service for a Term of Years, and excluding Indians not taxed, three fifths of all other Persons.2  The actual Enumeration shall be made within three Years after the first Meeting of the Congress of the United States, and within every subsequent Term of ten Years, in such Manner as they shall by Law direct. The Number of Representatives shall not exceed one for every thirty Thousand, but each State shall have at Least one Representative; and until such enumeration shall be made, the State of New Hampshire shall be entitled to chuse three, Massachusetts eight, Rhode-Island and Providence Plantations one, Connecticut five, New-York six, New Jersey four, Pennsylvania eight, Delaware one, Maryland six, Virginia ten, North Carolina five, South Carolina five, and Georgia three.

4: When vacancies happen in the Representation from any State, the Executive Authority thereof shall issue Writs of Election to fill such Vacancies.

5: The House of Representatives shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.

Section 3
1: The Senate of the United States shall be composed of two Senators from each State, chosen by the Legislature thereof,3 for six Years; and each Senator shall have one Vote.

2: Immediately after they shall be assembled in Consequence of the first Election, they shall be divided as equally as may be into three Classes. The Seats of the Senators of the first Class shall be vacated at the Expiration of the second Year, of the second Class at the Expiration of the fourth Year, and of the third Class at the Expiration of the sixth Year, so that one third may be chosen every second Year; and if Vacancies happen by Resignation, or otherwise, during the Recess of the Legislature of any State, the Executive thereof may make temporary Appointments until the next Meeting of the Legislature, which shall then fill such Vacancies.4

3: No Person shall be a Senator who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty Years, and been nine Years a Citizen of the United States, and who shall not, when elected, be an Inhabitant of that State for which he shall be chosen.

4: The Vice President of the United States shall be President of the Senate, but shall have no Vote, unless they be equally divided.

5: The Senate shall chuse their other Officers, and also a President pro tempore, in the Absence of the Vice President, or when he shall exercise the Office of President of the United States.

6: The Senate shall have the sole Power to try all Impeachments. When sitting for that Purpose, they shall be on Oath or Affirmation. When the President of the United States is tried, the Chief Justice shall preside: And no Person shall be convicted without the Concurrence of two thirds of the Members present.

7: Judgment in Cases of impeachment shall not extend further than to removal from Office, and disqualification to hold and enjoy any Office of honor, Trust or Profit under the United States: but the Party convicted shall nevertheless be liable and subject to Indictment, Trial, Judgment and Punishment, according to Law.

IM BORED


----------



## fruityy (Aug 21, 2017)

Has anyone realized its only 5 months till 2018! WHATTTTT?!

Also this song has been stuck inside my head: 

You seem to replace
Your brain with your heart.
You take things so hard
And then you fall apart.

You try to explain
But before you can start...
Those cry baby tears
Come out of the dark.

Someone's turning the handle
To that faucet in your eyes.
You pour it out.
Where everyone can see.

Your heart's too big for your body.
That's why it won't fit inside.
You pour it out.
Where everyone can see.

They call you cry baby
Cry baby.
But you don't  care.
Cry baby, cry baby.
So you laugh through your tears.

Cry baby, cry baby.
'Cause you don't  care.
Tears fall to the ground.
You'll just let them drown.

Anyone know the song?


----------



## carp (Aug 21, 2017)

i love songs u cant quite hear the lyrics cause their diction is bad so u invent lyrics and they're completely wrong but its fun


----------



## Squidward (Aug 21, 2017)

You can already feel the temperature drop! Yay!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2017)

Brought up a chart to explain bacteria life phases to my mother as she's worried about a bacterial bloom in one of the tanks. After said explanation her response? "You're a nerd." Thanks mum.


----------



## unravel (Aug 21, 2017)

Trying to get master sword in BotW

- - - Post Merge - - -



fruityy said:


> Has anyone realized its only 5 months till 2018! WHATTTTT?!
> 
> Also this song has been stuck inside my head:
> 
> ...



Crybaby - Melanie Martinez ❤❤❤


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2017)

*Give.Ben.Platt.A.Tony.*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2017)

fruityy said:


> Has anyone realized its only 5 months till 2018! WHATTTTT?!
> 
> Also this song has been stuck inside my head:
> 
> ...



mel <3333
song is crybaby but someone said it above so


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought the stuff to make something for the cooking event but I'm too tired to do it tonight n I'm scared someone else will do it before I can aaaaaaa (it's a rly rly simple idea so)


----------



## Calebriel (Aug 21, 2017)

What the hell am I doing in my life? What even is life?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

IAM Hungry


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2017)

Currently deciding what to wear today.


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2017)

should I clarify or nah hmmm
ALSO it's too hot in my room ;;


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

i really love my new diary
also life rn is quite lovely
i do need to print those articles tho, i could just forget i geess


----------



## Squidward (Aug 22, 2017)

my dog keeps making these funny boof noises every 5 seconds lmao


----------



## Zane (Aug 22, 2017)

yardwork and baking on the agenda today. one of those things is much, much easier than the other pls pray for my cupcakes


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2017)

I can't stand big labels on clothes, I feel all itchy so I tend to cut them out.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

I really like my new avatar and sig, I only changed them for the fair but... 

It's also making me want to play spyro


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 22, 2017)

i shouldn't feel this lonely in life that im crying


----------



## mogyay (Aug 22, 2017)

i cant find a good sig and avatar combo for the fair!!


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2017)

should I ask about it tonight hmm

and I need to stop imagining things aiyah I feel so bad


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 23, 2017)

Trying to decide if I want to go out for a walk since it's a _really_ nice evening tonight, but I don't have the energy (mentally & physically) to go. Maybe I might go later for a few minutes to clear my head or get some fresh air, but I don't have my phone with me so I don't have anything to use as a distraction. **** I don't know.


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

it's very sultry and quite foggy today, i like it. also i have tea which is great- i'll probably go for a walk later to just relax and chill.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 23, 2017)

I went outside yesterday to get some ice cream with my best friend and take a little walk but we ended up walking 20 km


----------



## Zane (Aug 23, 2017)

i love my cat but why does she have to curl up to sleep on my arm 9 out of 10 times whenever I try to plug my drawing tablet in ;v; I'm never gonna be able to color this thing


----------



## Farobi (Aug 23, 2017)

it's 11:15 pm here and I should be studying for a psychology test tomorrow but i'm soooooooooo unmotivated


----------



## unravel (Aug 23, 2017)

Farobi said:


> it's 11:15 pm here and I should be studying for a psychology test tomorrow but i'm soooooooooo unmotivated



Psych is ez screw that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

^ yeah it is man and way better than maths and science stuff

also why is my keyboard not reacting as it should damn


----------



## Farobi (Aug 23, 2017)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Psych is ez screw that



teach me senpai  o w o


----------



## unravel (Aug 23, 2017)

Farobi said:


> teach me senpai  o w o



Don't study and focus Mafia ez


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

great how the heck did that thing fall down there now i cant get it out grrr


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 24, 2017)

Seems like the internet is basically just a game of "Aha! There's a dumb ass over there! Get 'em!".


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2017)

freedom


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 25, 2017)

i was gonna type something earlier but my sister keeps farting looooool what a stinky fatty

i think shes doing some sort of yoga or excersize, thats why it just keeps going like boom boom


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2017)

What to get, what to get...


----------



## Squidward (Aug 25, 2017)

I want to plant roses so bad but the dogs will just pee all over them and eat them before they even have a chance to grow!! :<


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 25, 2017)

Sunny days are happy days


----------



## Farobi (Aug 25, 2017)

some of my high school classmates are going to visit my university (miles ++ away) and aaaa it's nice


----------



## unravel (Aug 25, 2017)

USC college vs senior high school drama


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2017)

Quick! Are there any other lives?

k it's actually from a bunch of poetry but yeah me rn


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2017)

ok neck tension i get it you can stop any time now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2017)

Why are the Brewsters threads looking like random insane Wikipedia articles...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2017)

Why can't I remember anything?


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2017)

my hair is almost getting too long, it needs to be cut again zzzz haircuts are expensive


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2017)

shoot the sandwich smells so good and Im so hungry but I gotta save room for the hotpot later


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

Me: has 20 things to do w/deadlines rapidly approaching

Me all day today:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2017)

I just realized I haven't seen the One Year Challenge thread in the AC:NL board at all through out most of this year. I remember seeing it a lot more often last year. I guess everyone gave up.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2017)

Trying to grow my hair is like waiting for 365 days to pass


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> Trying to grow my hair is like waiting for 365 days to pass



Same I even trimmed my ends not too long ago nope it refuse to grow lol. I know it can be longer because I had it when I was a kid so yeahhh.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2017)

Bank holiday Monday today, no work


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

hungry af why i just ate dumb tum.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2017)

lol someone literally just blatantly copied my homework and stole my idea but I'm more flattered than mad.


----------



## Zane (Aug 28, 2017)

sleepy but happy


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2017)

hm pretty underwhelming but still, it was nice ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

ugh release my stuff already

also i had too much winegums

on the other hand i should have enough gaming stuff to sell tbh why do i kept these mango


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2017)

boy oh boY is there some smoke today. It almost looked like an extremely light snow in the air but it was actually ashes drifting down haaah @@

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh sudden ticket payouts, the first pinky ghost goes 2 me !


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2017)

Can parents control their kids please? There is no need to scream and run around in a small shop, so obnoxious


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> Can parents control their kids please? There is no need to scream and run around in a small shop, so obnoxious



THIS THIS THIS

or on the bus smh.

also i wanna upload sh4 but since we never got sh3 tix feels a bit weird js


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2017)

No offense but I love being acknowledged


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2017)

Current mood:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

^accurate

also hurry up mail

and i should maybe do this drawing thing but idk if i have time or it will be accepted tbh


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 1, 2017)

So now it's autumn....
I hate autumn, my happiness dies with the leaves. 

Autumn Pros:
Halloween (still have school on it so not really a pro this year)

Autumn cons: 
The dark takes over, less light
It gets colder, usually not until October though.
Back to school (and I'm starting gcse education this year which adds more stress to that)
Leaves falling everywhere 

If autumn was like in acnl it would be ok.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

yea i don't like autmun and since i don't celebrate halloween nor thanksgiving it's just meh with a bunch of boring family birthday gatherings lol :/


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2017)

almost cracked 100k profile views dam.... who r they.... (･ω･ )


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2017)

The purpose of purchasing a water bottle was to travel with it with ease. Turns out this one leaks. :l 

My bag was soaking by the time got home, thanks Amazon. Will certainly get onto rating it negative.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I live in the basement. Literally.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2017)

I just had a yawn that turned into a burp.


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2017)

chilli on the stove plsss just be done already I wanna eat it


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 1, 2017)

So nervous for tomorrow's book fair but it's something I need. In the meantime my love is back home preparing to move states soon. So much going on at once...


----------



## squidpops (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm super hungry but I don't want to cook, there is nothing laid out.

and you know as soon as i had finished that sentence I remembered I have hamburger meat thawing in the sink...I totally forgot oh noooo


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2017)

Where has the time gone?


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

yay its autumn excited for college to start and finally have stuff to do in my day

also goddamn i love being in a relationship

but ho omg me finally growing out my fingernails and trying to type on this tiny ass keyboard w such sensitive fingers is the most annoying thing i have ever experienced in my life omg end me


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2017)

I can't be bothered to do anything today.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2017)

i got a jar of dirt i got a jar of dirt


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 2, 2017)

My toes are weirdly long


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2017)

I'll probably eat pizza for lunch... again


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2017)

A GIGANTIC wasp gently lighted upon my hand earlier when I was walking the dog and my life flashed before my eyes


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 3, 2017)

Zane said:


> A GIGANTIC wasp gently lighted upon my hand earlier when I was walking the dog and my life flashed before my eyes



If that happened to me or my oldest sibling....

Whooo! Just finished a 30 min nap in FE echoes ( Celica side ) it was harder then almost everything in FE birthright


----------



## Capeet (Sep 3, 2017)

I moved into a 5-bedroom shared flat yesterday and certainly didn't expect it to be too quiet here, but these guys even talk in whispers


----------



## carp (Sep 3, 2017)

spending a day off of social media today will be good for me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2017)

Farewell chimeras, ideals and errors.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 4, 2017)

The Bell Tree Forums is great on public Wi-Fi networks that block Imgur. Not sure why you'd block Imgur but not, say, YouTube, but hey-ho.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 4, 2017)

Im so tired...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

ugh i need to stop eating those healthy cereals/muesli i only get annoyed tum


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 4, 2017)

_TURN YOUR MUSIC DOWN_


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2017)

We got a free replacement for the face brush thing!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

I guess I've been a bit stressed but smh


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

I couldn't figure out how to log out of discord so I just went invisible


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

Zane said:


> I couldn't figure out how to log out of discord so I just went invisible



click on that cogwheel bottom right (user settings, scroll down in the window that pops up and it should be a log out thing thre)


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> click on that cogwheel bottom right (user settings, scroll down in the window that pops up and it should be a log out thing thre)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

Zane said:


>



no probs, took me a while to figure out to especially with the older layout :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2017)

I have so much to do... I have to finish this WS for my physics lab tomorrow, I need to finished my physics homework by 11:59pm, I need to practice piano, I need to eat, I need to figure out where the hell I'm gonna get the money to buy my textbooks... Yeah I'm 2 weeks into the school year and I still don't have my textbooks. Fantastic I know.

And I feel like I have no time to do it all ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

cant wait for cinema tonight aaaaaaaa haven't been able to see this one for ages


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2017)

feels good not 2 be pikmin anymore


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 6, 2017)

when bald men wash their face where do they stop?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

I hate being paranoid.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

damn that feels good get rid of all these random games i never used. i mean i pretty much only used 3ds and i have one that works now let alone i miss the stylus


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 7, 2017)

bye bye tbt


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)

Too much negative thinking, ugh.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 7, 2017)

Mayor Miraland said:


> when bald men wash their face where do they stop?


deep

My body aches all over, didn't know gym would be this intense welp


----------



## Bowie (Sep 7, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest is the best.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 9, 2017)

My heart goes out to all of those affected by the hurricanes </3 I feel for you guys, natural disasters truly suck. Kia kaha and take care all.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2017)

wot they made bayo for pc i need.

also can someone just clog down a billion sleeping pills in me ive been like 6 hours trying to figure out the mirror jksdhdsjkf


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2017)

I know it's Autumn but the weather is insane


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

Mom giving the most **** reasons to go there today although she knows I can't really handle it well tyvm *****


----------



## squidpops (Sep 10, 2017)

my cat has been meowing for days for me to open my window. I haven't because I was waiting for all the smoke to clear out of town. now that I've finally opened it, he isn't near it nor is he interested in being in it. why are cats like this lmao


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2017)

Didn't realise how bad my eyesight was until I got glasses a few days ago...


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 10, 2017)

It's been raining all day and so the sun decides to now make an appearance....whyyy


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 10, 2017)

Listening to the September song in September


----------



## Mary (Sep 10, 2017)

I hope my homemade horse treats will turn out well.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2017)

Hate not remembering stuff.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm bored


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

someone release Illusion of Gaia on the 3ds VC


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

Man I hope I can nab a glam feather from the restock leftovers, I have such a good fall lineup in mind.


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2017)

My niece is 10 years old tomorrow I'm crying T___T 

also the cord to my drawing tablet looks like something tried to take a tiny bite out of it ( I have no idea what happened) and it's in a not-wholly functioning state because of it so I'm crying about that too!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Very good try amigos.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm squinting it's that bright this morning


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I'm squinting it's that bright this morning



^^this even though it's cloudy here wth

also that sig always make me smile : DD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 11, 2017)

For the first time in 2 days, I'm feeling rather calm.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Slept good but still having too much **** to deal with yeah doesn't make up for it... 

Also ugh I highly doubt he suddenly started acting "nice" to you and I kinda want an explanation on this... -.-


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 11, 2017)

oh w o w funko pop can really make any character look dead inside and creepy sgthjhdgsf how
like ???  seriously??? wtf ??


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 11, 2017)

I want to finish Dark Souls 1, but it is so hard! Halfway through, I'm pretty sure. My boyfriend won't tell me, he won't spoil anything. 
I also really want o learn photoshop. Come on, I'm second year in on high school and I still haven't learnt the basics yet.

And I don't wanna shower.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

this healthcare insurance thing makes no sense like ???


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

what's a leonard nimoy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> oh w o w funko pop can really make any character look dead inside and creepy sgthjhdgsf how
> like ???  seriously??? wtf ??



I like the Gudetama ones but that bunny looks like some creepy fairy tale character meant to scare people a lot.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2017)

i'm getting a cat !!!! he will be allowed to move in in a bit more than a month and he is really cute and i love him .



Sheila said:


> I like the Gudetama ones but that bunny looks like some creepy fairy tale character meant to scare people a lot.



the gudetama ones have giant bags under their eyes that make them look like zombies ;_;


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2017)

fact: i'm posting from the floor rn attempting to outlast a migraine

update i'm not winning


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

college is going really well, and all my life is going splendidly- aside from my boyfriend's life.

why is he so damn unlucky? why can't he find a job and get money and not have his car fail an mot and not get ill tons and not have a painful leg because of sciatica and have a bad back because of scoliosis and have arthritis in his hands like why the living hell is he such an unlucky sod

i mean not that he deserves any luck with what he did in his past with all those poor people but that has nothing to do with me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i'm getting a cat !!!! he will be allowed to move in in a bit more than a month and he is really cute and i love him .
> 
> 
> 
> the gudetama ones have giant bags under their eyes that make them look like zombies ;_;



probs why i like them

also hope i typed the correct address or hopefully they will sort it right at the office smh


----------



## Greenmochipanda (Sep 13, 2017)

I really do not like jambette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want her out of my townnnn


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2017)

nvm i lived [censored]


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 13, 2017)

finally got Fang after like 5 days of resetting for a random (Cranky) move-in aaaAAAA precious
also I'm seeing my SO later !!


----------



## carp (Sep 14, 2017)

ARE YOU READY FOR IT [BOOM BOOOOMB OOOOOKM]


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

Thoughts flowing like a waterfall  All day every day while I'm at school I can't wait to get home to go on my phone since I request so much art on Facebook, amino and on here. Art is an obsession I will never get rid of xD


----------



## Chicha (Sep 14, 2017)

staying up late to watch a livestream for a character returning after 12 years

i'm just really happy <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

If that's true lololo why am I not surprised o_o

also tfw you think you slept good bc you got like 10 hours but k not


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ugh, trying really hard to get Splatoon badges 4 my 3DS, in French Class -.-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2017)

Dang. All day, I kept thinking about the song _Piano Man_, ever since I heard like the ending of it on a radio station.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 15, 2017)

Blinking!!! WHY it's blinking?!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)

yay my stylus is here gotta wait for the mail though lol.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 15, 2017)

I think it's time for a nap


----------



## milkyi (Sep 15, 2017)

finally stopped procrastinating and finished all my homework due today. i'm so proud of myself rn :')


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)

I have literally no idea what I did in the headphones thing last night because the sound is really canny in the loudspeakers :/

Ehh turned out to be some weird loudspeaker config I must have clicked by mistake last night while using my earphones. Got it back though.


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm a little stressed. University has been in session for only two weeks now for the Fall semester and I am feeling quite dead already. Working full time and taking five classes is really getting to me unfortunately. But I get to detox tomorrow with Megan <3 and i'm so excited about it. I'm ready for a well needed and well deserved day off.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2017)

I always eat the dumbest things when I'm already feeling gross w h y


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 16, 2017)

haven't played acnl in awhile hhhh


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2017)

My brain is melting


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 16, 2017)

Spoiler: look at th kitten we're going 2 adopt in october 













his name is udo and he is tiny


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2017)

I prepaid for Pok?mon Silver on VC yesterday!!! I can't wait to play it again after idk how many years.


----------



## Jewels (Sep 16, 2017)

my dog has poop particles stuck in her fur and i don't know what to do about it besides just sit here and type it out


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2017)

i'm sad and lonely


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2017)

‧⁺(∩ﾟ∀｀∩)⁺‧


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm suicidal and scared


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2017)

Zane said:


> I prepaid for Pok?mon Silver on VC yesterday!!! I can't wait to play it again after idk how many years.



same i got it as well, japanese version but should be fine i think hah


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 18, 2017)

ughhh that literally made my ****ing guts twist but no one else said it either. of course, i'll never hear the end of this. i should just uninstall discord right ****ing now lol!!!

~~~

and no, i didn't make a thread because i ****ing have been busy.


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2017)

as nice as the flashing names are i'm not gonna miss them, they make me lag so bad 



Sheila said:


> same i got it as well, japanese version but should be fine i think hah



I'm so excited still adfkjdkj 
can you read Japanese? I guess in pkmn it doesn't really matter, the dialogue is simple enough


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

For some strange reason hungry hungry hippo is going through my head right now.


----------



## carp (Sep 18, 2017)

i want to do a fine art degree (-:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Zane said:


> as nice as the flashing names are i'm not gonna miss them, they make me lag so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some basic kana i guess and I only have a JP 3ds for now. as long as you know how to save and some basic attack/menu knowledge it's usually fine beans


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 18, 2017)

lol i suck???? also i keep getting impulses to overshare about my mental health to people irl lol and that's stupid but sometimes i just really want 2 b like "haha yeah i'm going to b dead in five years so no i can't discuss what i can do to reach the goals and dreams i want to have reached or achieved five years from now :>" but instead i just said "haha idk what i want to do lol" and that's the Smart thing 2 do but at the same time does it really matter ?? and this is Edgy but sdghswsrglhjgaf


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm so tired, scared about my hospital appointment. Thank goodness for music and acnl to distract me.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 19, 2017)

sad.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 19, 2017)

The rain hasn't stopped for days now and it's kind of pleasant, probably because I don't really have to leave the house much, but still!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

i hope they dry meow

also someone buy my dergs at fr pls


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2017)

my cat needs some hobbies


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

The cat?

How about I need some hobbies?


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2017)

if someone brought me some food rn i would owe them my life


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2017)

Need to figure out what to do.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

can it be friday already


----------



## peniny (Sep 20, 2017)

can it be saturday already - since i have sunday & monday off?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

should probably call her today but if she's sick she will probably be home anyways and if it's not other than than a wednesday i can't go now anyways


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 20, 2017)

lmao the highest score in our exam was 71/100 so our prof decided to lower the denominator
I failed at first (by just 0.2 point smh) but bless up bc of that curve, I passed


----------



## Arjh (Sep 20, 2017)

It's absolutely bucketing down here so going right through my head right now is:

It's raining, it's pouring 
The old man is snoring 
He went to bed and he bumped his head 
And couldn't get up in the morning


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

i wanna go homee


----------



## kelpy (Sep 20, 2017)

Arjh said:


> It's absolutely bucketing down here so going right through my head right now is:
> 
> It's raining, it's pouring
> The old man is snoring
> ...



oh my god thats so sad tf


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

I love how English was probably the most hardest language for me to learn when it comes to pronouncing and typing out a lot of words, the grammar is probably one of the simpler ones though.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2017)

kinda want a fresh feather eugh it's so hard not to waste all my bells on collectibles


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2017)

i will die alone , i should stop crying over the same **** , i will never pull the training wheels of someone (kudos to you if you understand the reference) , i should be helping others , i dont understand how some get million bfs in 1 month , maybe im too stupid and they are too smart?
i just know no one will love me.


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2017)

I would pay someone to knock me unconscious right now, is what I came here to say, but I think I might be feeling some tentative relief suddenly. that would be great especially seeing as it's been like 15 hours


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

i actually cooked something today and it tasted good


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 21, 2017)

T?a vs mereugue is over. But at least we got them to waste their time in something pointless
Im glad it's over.
It became a chore.
It got annoying


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 21, 2017)

I've been gloomy and craving nothing but Hot and Sour Soup for days; maybe it'll help?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2017)

I hate going for walks but have to if I'm to lose any weight. :/


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Sep 21, 2017)

Why am I alive?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Ughhhh I really wanna go there but if I'm gonna pass out like last time I slept bad I could as well cancel :^(


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2017)

What to do..what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Psydye said:


> What to do..what to do.



wouldn't mind some sleep lol


----------



## Chick (Sep 21, 2017)

Psydye said:


> What to do..what to do.


I never think of what to do, I'm always filled with some sort of paperwork to do and I'm like: &$@&#

Anyways, two people at my workplace are getting married and their wedding is soon, but I don't really want to go because:
1) I don't have a dress
2) I can't be bothered buying a dress
3) Dresses are expensive
4) I have work to do
5) I don't like to stay up late, because the wedding is on a MONDAY until 12am. Next day, I have work
6) Weddings tire the life out of me. So much dancing and walking and eating and... ugh
7) I need sleep
8) I don't wanna skip work on Monday
But, I don't wanna be rude, because:
a) It's their wedding day
b) Its their one and only special day; it's a once in a lifetime chance to go
c) They're really expecting me to show up
d) I don't want to look like a rude workaholic and introvert that has time for nothing.
e) How'd you feel if nobody showed up at your wedding?
I don't feel forced to go, but I want to go, but work's holding me back and I need to make a schedule to go around it. I hope I could plan everything and end up going.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

^don't go if you feel that stressed smh. explain your situation to them and maybe send them a gift/flower and wish them well or stuff. don't overwork yourself for the sake of "socializing"...


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2017)

I feel so good today.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 25, 2017)

I got my eyebrows done professionally for the first time today..... and I look so different what even. Eyebrows do define you a little xD


----------



## Squidward (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm meeting my friends in a couple of hours and I'm so excited!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

hopefully not too tired so i can go into town


----------



## riummi (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm honestly so thankful that my bf is understanding and patient ;; he's even making such an effort to understand me and was so accepting when I told him I identified as ace


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 26, 2017)

//feels accomplished for printing out homework, doesn't actually do said homework


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2017)

anyone else feel like a god when they move giant heavy stuff around by themself!! this is probably gonna hurt later so i have 2 enjoy it now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2017)

idk why but I feel like my anxiety is just getting worse and worse every single day.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 27, 2017)

One more day..just one


----------



## Haskell (Sep 27, 2017)

My teacher is trash trash garbage.


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2017)

i'm old!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2017)

I dont wanna get up from bed and function as a productive member of society


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2017)

I can tell I'm sick when I've been sleeping all day and I wake up every 20 minutes but those 20 minutes always feel like 5 hours.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

bubbles tank and peaches.. bleh

oh well no birb or monkey yet


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2017)

i don't know what to do w my lineup (┛◉Д◉)┛彡┻━┻


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

my shoulder really hurts

i can't wait until october! my favorite tv shows are premiering their new seasons that month and im excited ;v;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh wait, I actually discovered tbt in March 2015, not April 2015! (I was visiting my old account and noticed this)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm craving pumpkin.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2017)

When is this ******* cold gonna go away?


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2017)

I can actually see symbols and emojis and stuff on this computer it's weird.. so colorful


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 29, 2017)

Do you think the grim reaper is nice?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 29, 2017)

i'm just so ****ing like annoyed right now for no reason really
i think i'm just so tired of 1. having to prove EVERYTHING to people and 2. everyone getting offended or annoyed with me at every little minuscule mother ****ing thing POSSIBLE. like, i'm just SO over it. i don't even know why i'm fuming right now i just am. my mood was literally 100 and then right after  i just ****ing got so ANNOYED


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2017)

i need amiibo cards bruuuh.

also, goat memes


----------



## Farobi (Sep 30, 2017)

Sometimes I want to go fast forward to the next day and skip sleep altogether. Not because I look forward to it, but just an inner desire to feel productive.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2017)

not sure if I should go halloween-themed now or not yet... don't wanna be too eager idk


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

i'm tbt poor again but i don't wanna do art huhu


----------



## Chicha (Oct 1, 2017)

today has been such a roller coaster of emotions. how exhausting


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

eeeh if i go to that gamestop today i'm gonna pick the game up still i think, i miss HHD and i want the sweet large items


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

I managed to rule the basement... For now.
I already know that the basement will be full of replies by the time I wake up :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2017)

can i possibly mess up my sleep hours any more i don't know let's find out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2017)

Man, I really want my caramel corn right meow...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Man, how am I going to finish all three of my characters houses in acnl, while patiently waiting for drokmar to come back to make my road designs ;-;
(Finally going to a peaceful slumber, I better not see the basement stuffed with replies)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 2, 2017)

Why is it already starting to snow tomorrow TT____TT
traffic is gonna be horrible


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

Crappy weather yeah no not going all the way into town. Might stop by the mall if it gets better though.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2017)

Hugh Jackman was the hottest in the first x-men when he was still a little scrawny


----------



## Farobi (Oct 3, 2017)

Got the highest score in my Psych test


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

damn itchy throat go away


----------



## Flare (Oct 3, 2017)

If he gets into another fight I swear... 

And I should really consider helping him find a new GF or idk fix things between him and his ex?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Stuck at work but still in holiday mode and again my kidney is still killing me  

Not to mention the weather is s**t as always.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 3, 2017)

lmao now i'm cramming my accounting and statistics homework.

send help pls


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

Break the internet like Kim k.
Well done YouTube.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

A pumpkin cupcake collectible created by Laudine, the first place winner of The Bell Tree Spooktacular: 'Spell'ectibles Creation Contest in 2015. 

dang haha..


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2017)

When is this gonna end?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

It was so much nicer last week when it was warm and sunny.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 3, 2017)

"should I really be on The &#55356;&#56689;ell &#55356;&#56689;ree &#55356;&#56689;orums right now?" I ask myself as I accidentally swallow another lozenge. the answer is no, no I should not.


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2017)

86 guests viewing the marketplace, it's been like that for a couple days now what in tarnation


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Dancing Kim. I'm dying.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

kill me pls.

also why did they make it 10day moveout?? I highly doubt people wanting someone to move will TT that far or regret it plus you can do it with cards still


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Seriously wish someone would either kill me right now or the morons I work with who never stfu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 4, 2017)

It's officially fuzzy socks weather and I am here for it! As long as I don't end up slipping and dying on the cold tile floor.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2017)

I wanna dye my hair purple but I don't go out enough for people to appreciate it properly


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I wanna dye my hair purple but I don't go out enough for people to appreciate it properly



I have purple hair and love it. Don't do it for others, do it for yourself


----------



## Chicha (Oct 4, 2017)

A job offer ended up happening right after I started to set up my art shop welp

I mean, it's really good! I'm very glad! Maybe I'll take on fewer slots x_x


----------



## Soigne (Oct 4, 2017)

what f snakes hunted in packs


----------



## Loriii (Oct 5, 2017)

Can't wait to get my hands on that Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga remake. One more day to go I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

i need to take a shower but water is off at least 3 more hours kms


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2017)

i was rly looking forward to sleeping after such a long day but my neck & shoulders are jus like nah that's not happening my guy..


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2017)

terf poetry .

- - - Post Merge - - -

HDSGJKFGFSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHJS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEtp1eDz_mY


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

need to shower real bad hope the water is back on hhhh


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm hungry and my feet are cold


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2017)

ahh please hurry :')


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 5, 2017)

honestly why don't i have any female kangaroos in my town?? their little joeys are adorable omg


----------



## Zane (Oct 6, 2017)

the stuff some people say man it's just like


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

I totally wish Splatoon was real, let alone the Squid Sisters
Crap, my weebness is showing.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 6, 2017)

i should've known yesterday when i didn't even crack a genuine smile that i was numbed


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

Soo uh can you even get tiger prawns on the island... like summer always?


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

god this sucks i just wanna sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Soo uh can you even get tiger prawns on the island... like summer always?



lol yeah they were even island exclusives smfh :^^^)

also dad just go burn or stuff why do you even keep trying


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Wish I hadn't f**ked up my last suicide attempt and I just want to harm myself so badly.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

These large cinnamon buns are probably bad for your health but man they are so good


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 8, 2017)

I cannot get over my obsession and love for converse and women's superdry hoodies.


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2017)

holy hell you're perfect


----------



## Arjh (Oct 8, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I cannot get over my obsession and love for converse and women's superdry hoodies.



I'm with you on the Superdry hoodies, they're so warm and comfy and the only one with long enough sleeves for me.


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2017)

i'm looking forward to the morning


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

My day's going good so far


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2017)

I love myself too


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2017)

dvfbdvhfkvfigdgaadgsfsjg writing emails to teachers is so awkward and difficult ????? what am i supposed to write??? everything just sounds so stupid and im really uncomfortable ghxghkxgfh
when youre texting teachers and people like that at least it's not as formal or weird, you don't have to say hi or bye or introduce urself (at least not if theyre the one writing to u and usually it's not necessary if youve texted them before (and even if u have to introduce urself u can just b like /oliver bc it's short, if im writing an email i feel pressured 2 write a three page essay 2 b like Rhx Bye)) and you can reply with a really short message or even just a thumbs up emoji ...
im sorry, texting, for not being grateful that u r there 4 md ..... i always hated u but now that ive experienced the alternative and walked thru hell i realize what a blessing u are xoxo


----------



## carp (Oct 9, 2017)

work experience is gonna suck


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

I really need to be more grateful of how much easier Canadian education is than American education....exams in middle school that's scary


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 9, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I really need to be more grateful of how much easier Canadian education is than American education....exams in middle school that's scary



it's not that it's easier, your education system just might be more focused on the student. 
our education system has a lot of tests to make sure we're hitting the standard, we're a flawed country


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

i really want a shiny celebi suddenly, too bad they're like literally impossible to get


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

Zane said:


> i really want a shiny celebi suddenly, too bad they're like literally impossible to get



Has there ever actually been an official event or release for this? ? But yeah they look real cool.

Also whyy is this piece of salmon like hard and rubber-y all of a sudden well there went my lunch


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

1. Gameshark.
2. If you want a legit one, you're ****ed.

I want to bring a hotpocket to school today. Should I?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

^do it.. yolo.

also hope i typed everything correct now lmao for the train ticket i hope tho lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Has there ever actually been an official event or release for this? ? But yeah they look real cool.



I was trying to google that but I was getting conflicting opinions on whether the anniversary Celebis could be shiny. :{ I heard whispers of a Japan-exclusive bonus disc for Pok?mon Colosseum that could yield shiny Celebis but there's no chance you'll find those being traded lol rip



ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> 1. Gameshark.
> 2. If you want a legit one, you're ****ed.



ye I just want one legit but I kno it's not gonna happen unless we get an event. I don't like shinies that aren't legit, I AR'd some before but then I was like ":|" and didn't even wanna use them hahah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, I dunno how many of those are shiny locked, although I bet the recent year 3ds ones are :x 

But yeah if you want the disc one 100% legit you probs have to get the disc yourself and reset 1945745 times


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 10, 2017)

Will my husband ever return from war?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Threads I wanna post on but too scared of more drama....maybe one day.....


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

We were recording a voice quiz in choir today and I tripped and I cussed completely on accident  and now it’s recorded and anyone can see it and idk whether to laugh or cry ahahahah aa haa

On a side note I’m supposed to be doing work but I’ve been slacking for an hour. Go me


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2017)

I hate Love Hina. That woman needs a punch in the face.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

I need to fart


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I need to fart



I can't believe you made me read this with my own Two Eyes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Watching you squirm while I Insta-reply you.


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> But yeah if you want the disc one 100% legit you probs have to get the disc yourself and reset 1945745 times



LOL I'd do it if I could get the disc!!!!


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Watching you squirm while I Insta-reply you.



stalker


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Busy thinking what the hell I should be doing RN besides spamming refresh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Time to stalk some profiles here because I have nothing to do


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Time to play world of tanks while I still spam refresh


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

This site is full of stalkers


wonderful brilliant stalkers who are A+++ people and tbh this is the best forum community I've ever been on???


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Your a stalker yourself


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

You're*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow thanks for correcting me


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2017)

I just saw a Christmas commercial. Too soon.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Your Sig is about to give me nightmares.
*LOOK AWAY, LOOK AWAY!*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I hate Love Hina. That woman needs a punch in the face.



The manga series? Haha I actually love it because it makes fun of the fanservice in a good way and is pretty screwed lmao.

Also which one of them 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> LOL I'd do it if I could get the disc!!!!



Yeah I feel ya man


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

why did i have to get severely ill now of all times - not inconvenient at ****ing aLL


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

PSAT time, I’m ready to fail


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2017)

i wish there was a way to like, stop your hair from growing once u get it how u want it


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

i got my hair cut yesterday and because i need my roots done, and its all dark brown round the sides and blonde on top, i look like that ****ing guy from killing stalking but i look fit so idc


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2017)

Zane said:


> i wish there was a way to like, stop your hair from growing once u get it how u want it



or make it grow longer lol mine is too short and curly so it looks real short


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

i wish people who had the courage to speak up to **** teachers would actually tell them what they were doing wrong
i wish i had the courage.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 11, 2017)

i feel so accomplished that i can still recognize all members of bts


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Why am I wasting my life on frivolous things


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

just in a weird mood now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2017)

Save me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

^no lol xD

also time to do some path landscaping apparently villagers can't crash those so gotta cover my town before i get w. link in then


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2017)

how hard is it not to offer up your know-nothing opinion on things you don't understand can someone explain this phenomena to me


----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)

isabelle still thinks mayor is a "her". mayor is male and likes to wear questionable things. things are going very smoothly!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

deerliing said:


> isabelle still thinks mayor is a "her". mayor is male and likes to wear questionable things. things are going very smoothly!



well.. what gender did you choose when you started..? regardless of clothes isabelle usually says whatever is picked not made-up


----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheila said:


> well.. what gender did you choose when you started..? regardless of clothes isabelle usually says whatever is picked not made-up



he's a dude! i clearly picked male and everyone else recognizes it (albeit not very much these days lol) one of my characters just got mail from isabelle celebrating the mayor's anniversary as mayor and the letter said "-to honor _her_ time in office,". this is very amusing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

deerliing said:


> he's a dude! i clearly picked male and everyone else recognizes it (albeit not very much these days lol) one of my characters just got mail from isabelle celebrating the mayor's anniversary as mayor and the letter said "-to honor _her_ time in office,". this is very amusing



If this is the real game I'm very amused they could refer to the Mayor as the other gender... Don't think I had that but I'm not really fond of the supposedly male clothes anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

deerliing said:


> he's a dude! i clearly picked male and everyone else recognizes it (albeit not very much these days lol) one of my characters just got mail from isabelle celebrating the mayor's anniversary as mayor and the letter said "-to honor _her_ time in office,". this is very amusing



If this is the real game I'm very amused they could refer to the Mayor as the other gender... Don't think I had that but I'm not really fond of the supposedly male clothes anyways.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 14, 2017)

changing my town theme yet again bc I'm really indecisive and just wasn't satisfied with where the old one was going :x


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

u know those like
sensory deprivation tank things 
id love to try that


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

I could use some Totino's Pizza Rolls right now.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2017)

Why do people promote unfunny memes?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 15, 2017)

Time to pass out....man how do people stay up until like 3am? I would only stay up that late if I'm very sick and cannot sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

dude bromiga the new 2ds xl screens are so dirty mang


----------



## Sloom (Oct 15, 2017)

bras are kind of like boob nappies


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

Gingersnap35 said:


> bras are kind of like boob nappies



poor boobs they must learn to be free


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2017)

just feel ill now, why does e v e r y w h e r e have to be a hostile environment.. :(


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2017)

whomst here owns a steamroller and would be able and willing to come to my house and run me over hmu i'll pay you in uh Gratitude

also u could get to pet my cat he's very soft


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2017)

I need an avatar, damn it!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I need an avatar, damn it!



get one, make one lol. use a fat hippie birb.

also i think i might try order these like, bruh i think this is the cheapest i can get, freaking scam auction though lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2017)

I had a dream I was flexible enough to get my leg behind my head and I only just realized it was a dream and now I'm just disappointed


----------



## Mariah (Oct 17, 2017)

Why does my dietitian blind weigh me and then post it on my online records?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

My life is a repeating record.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Parents, what did genetics make to make them so annoying.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

I demand alcohol, damn it! Or ganja....or opium...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I demand alcohol, damn it! Or ganja....or opium...



send me some pls

also darnit i wanna have coffee but i forgot to buy something for it we don't even jav digestives lol


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

i feel out of body, yo.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2017)

Man, these new headphones are pretty TRASH, can't believe I payed like 23$ for this...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2017)

can't wait for amiibos lol i know i shouldn't really waste money on that but heck i have clothes and i haven't found any nice records here anyways


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Jag Panzer are awesome.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

aesthetic remixes inspire me so much


----------



## Bcat (Oct 19, 2017)

you can really tell a lot about a person by how they react to being told 'no'


----------



## Paxx (Oct 19, 2017)

im dead inside


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2017)

I've spent nearly an hour calling random people just to rick roll them :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've spent nearly an hour calling random people just to rick roll them :^)



haha omg next time someone annoying call i'll play that song to them XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

I wonder if there will ever be a whole week where I go to bed before midnight


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

i feel so empty


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow, I just had the most confusing and awkward phone call ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

My mom having a crush on Yoshiki from X JAPAN, cute


----------



## ackawai (Oct 20, 2017)

If we're all different, wouldn't we all be the same? But if we're all the same, then none of us are different.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 20, 2017)

next week will be better... :x


----------



## Bcat (Oct 20, 2017)

perfect strangers are nicer and more supportive of me than my own so called 'family'


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2017)

**** this cough!


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 20, 2017)

i'm tired


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 20, 2017)

My favorite color of the alphabet is square.



Also, I like Flamin' Hot Cheetos.


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 20, 2017)

Just a random self-observation.. Reading some of the political discussion going on here really makes me realise how my political views / views in general have changed.


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 20, 2017)

If I give you nothing, wouldn't I be giving you something? Because nothing is something, so in reality I'm giving you something... Which is nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look like a frickin potato

- - - Post Merge - - -

Being sick is not an excuse to lay around the house doing nothing. It is a reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dont'cha just love my inner thoughts?



When I think of dark matter, I think of Dark Elixir from Clash of Clans :3


----------



## riummi (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm so lucky to have him ;; I don't deserve this wth


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)

Bcat said:


> perfect strangers are nicer and more supportive of me than my own so called 'family'



tell me about it man...

also pave is the biggest poopbag ever, never got his bed but lots of doubles from other sets. really wanna TT back but on the other hand don't mess with the game...


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

i really want sims 4 and its 50% off


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

I should've rickrolled that scammer when I had the chance


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm really happy my bf surprised me with a dozen donuts LOL I can't believe he actually did that


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2017)

I love office/school supplies so much. Even if I don't plan on using them I just love receiving them.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2017)

It's bourgeois to wash the dishes!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2017)

idk what i'd do without music


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2017)

People who have an 'either you're with us or against us mentality' irritate the living hell out of me.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 22, 2017)

can't wait til I get a job so I can spend all my money on useless cute things


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2017)

You know it's going to be a long day when it starts with you putting your tights on inside out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)

Tina said:


> You know it's going to be a long day when it starts with you putting your tights on inside out.



me with my shirt just now hah...
--

also sigh hope i will get my amiibos soon i need inkwell the most now lol


----------



## monday (Oct 23, 2017)

in the old times, there were old people who had already lived a full life in even older times


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 23, 2017)

My nails need cutting


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

Today..is a good day.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Today..is a good day.



agrees and i got some whisky so hopefully the itchy **** goes away


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 23, 2017)

quick update of the day:
if you bully someone at school , either be by punches or words , and you think its funny remember that you are worthless.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

The General Tso's from our local Chinese place is addictive! Like freaking CRACK!!


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

I am so sick


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> me with my shirt just now hah...
> --
> 
> also sigh hope i will get my amiibos soon i need inkwell the most now lol



Life is hard.


----------



## riummi (Oct 24, 2017)

wow I actually feel good about my school work and I'm actually loved for once wth is happening


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

Tina said:


> Life is hard.



Yep 

Oh well, drowning in books once again which feels really good ! Gotta love second hand stores!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

If you do a Google search on the goomba collectible, the first image that comes up is the mystery goomba from Bowser in the Sky on SM64 xDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)

My classmate showing off his Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles socks to his friend


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

No!X


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 24, 2017)

trying to take everything, especially myself, less seriously these days


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

think this was a bit too thick although everything smelled alright and those eggs and such are not due yet before eating so.. umm well hope it turns out alright


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you do a Google search on the goomba collectible, the first image that comes up is the mystery goomba from Bowser in the Sky on SM64 xDDD



Thanks for making me Google that.  Lol why is he just floating there?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a side note, I'm really tired and I ****ing hate school days.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 26, 2017)

i think i want to confront you tonight. but then again i'm not sure. i don't feel like having you tattle to your goons because that's the type of person you are.


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2017)

I've barely eaten in 2 days. all my atom s are held together by espresso


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 26, 2017)

lol, i want more friends but i'm just the most unlikable person ever i guess and no one will ever trust or care about me like i do with them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

Why am I still up omg xDDD


When your mind is racing with physics equations and Chopin nocturnes I guess it can be a bit difficult to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Fine if you're not even gonna let me know how you are or prioritize me at all even though you can probably easily fit that in your "schedule" I'm not even gonna bother then.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

For long you'll live and high you'll fly,

and smiles you'll give, and tears you'll cry,

and all you touch, and all you see,

is all your life will ever be.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2017)

ANY DAY NOW!!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 27, 2017)

spinning pens is hard


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2017)

I need someone here to just yell at me until I start drawing :l I'm cutting it so close and still can't stop wasting time like this


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Zane said:


> I need someone here to just yell at me until I start drawing :l I'm cutting it so close and still can't stop wasting time like this



START DRAWING
--

also i know what i gotta do, now the question if he has time? lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2017)

THA NKS i'm gonna do it!!!! I can't disobey any sentence written in comic sans


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

nps, i gotchu fam. good luck!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 28, 2017)

you all can burn in hell LMAOOO time for me to get some new friends


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

How ironic that was that I had those thoughts and was bothered by it but you don't even make an attempt to contact me in any way.. You're being very fishy here.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2017)

Fite me!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 29, 2017)

bye. you worthless disgusting scum of the earth. i hope you burn in hell and that you go nowhere in your life. stupid ass ***** who can't even factor.


----------



## riummi (Oct 29, 2017)

I hope my parents like him ;; dinner was really fun with everyone but knowing my mom, she'd probably find smt to make fun of him about rip


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 29, 2017)

i feel like birthdays are bad because its a day to celebrate me but when you think about it thats selfish so i dont like them. but then again i do like them. idkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk man


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

hope my amiibo comes tomorrow smh like how long does it take to scan a freaking package??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2017)

I just realized that SMO is rated E+10.

They're gettin serious now lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that SMO is rated E+10.
> 
> They're gettin serious now lmao



cheep dat neep. but yeah lol if switch weren't so expensive here and so much hybrid i could probably have gotten one


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2017)

It's just about 4.10pm and the sun has almost set.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

lmao wikipedia. so white/non-poc's who have dreadlocks and rasta beards are doing "cultural appropriation"? loooll. I thought hippies/rastafari etc. was about like, love and religion and peace stuff. 

If you have it because it only looks nice or if you are "trendy" because that stuff happens to be in where you live. that's another thing tho.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2017)

Made some dank fried rice for dinner, we're still like super low on food so I took the boxed Chinese fried rice and added a bunch of stuff to make it a million times better, made it more Thai style with come curry powder and cilantro, cashews and raisins, and a ton of mini shrimp. It was so freaking good and I can't wait to eat leftovers tomorrow if my boyfriend doesn't eat them all. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

^remove the freaking nuts and I'm on it man.

Why do nuts have to be in EVERYTHING healthy that looks yum.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2017)

i felt so included in my friend group today
im happy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Con: It rained so much that the streets of my town are flooded.

Pro: School got canceled so I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2017)

restock purple candies and deliver me from evil :[


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 30, 2017)

what is taking my pizza so long


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

omgggg I just figured out that someone I've known for like 4 years plays Animal Crossing...

She's an adult but holy crap I didn't know I knew other people irl who played lol this is amazing xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Why do nuts have to be in EVERYTHING healthy that looks yum.



Same, I can't stand eating anything that has whole nuts in it...

The worst kind is when someone makes brownies and then ruins the whole thing by throwing in a crapload of peanuts. Like that's the worst kind of torture.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know brownies aren't like healthy per se but hey





brownies are life okay


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok now school is delayed by two hours tomorrow.  I didn't think I'd get anything like this until winter, so it's kinda nice I guess.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 31, 2017)

Honestly I kinda just want to buy a Flute or Oboe just because.

Also I spent the last $3.00 on my Amazon gift card on dental floss.


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2017)

what was I thinking putting so many trees in this drawing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Same, I can't stand eating anything that has whole nuts in it...
> 
> The worst kind is when someone makes brownies and then ruins the whole thing by throwing in a crapload of peanuts. Like that's the worst kind of torture.



I'm allergic so yeah...


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2017)

ssccreeeam it's so cold in my house
halloween should be earlier in the year whom wants to trick or treat in such temperatures 8/


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

blue skittles need to be a thing


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2017)

I rly hope 9 more of u can get the puzzle, I want orange candy but I'm p sure I'm not gonna be any help unlocking it x,)


----------



## riummi (Nov 1, 2017)

I knew this was going to be a problem - I wish I weren't like this


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 1, 2017)

FML. i wanted the blue candy so bad. i'm gonna cry


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2017)

Intuos Draw


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 1, 2017)

Some roses are red
Some violets are blue
Don't mind me, just passing through


----------



## moonford (Nov 1, 2017)

Omg, I love Chow chow dogs. 

Might adopt one or two someday.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 1, 2017)

i want a dog so much
spiders are scary!!
mMMm perfume


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Omg, I love Chow chow dogs.
> 
> Might adopt one or two someday.




Just make sure you can handle it, cause they aren't easy dogs to raise

So you need to be very committed when it comes to training


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2017)

Nebudelic said:


> Just make sure you can handle it, cause they aren't easy dogs to raise
> 
> So you need to be very committed when it comes to training



omgg hii

also can customs hurry up and update stuff maaaan or whoever does that lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2017)

Journey is effin' amazing. Love ya Steve Perry.


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 2, 2017)

Where can I watch The Nanny? I can't find it anywhere yo.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Journey is effin' amazing. Love ya Steve Perry.



is it okay if i send my mother to you, she loves Journey as well.

also dang i really wanna go to this concert meow!!!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 2, 2017)

i love persona and i will never forget the franchise


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2017)

it was snowing when I woke up!


----------



## riummi (Nov 2, 2017)

time to take a nap - hope I don't oversleep!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2017)

I was trying to watch season 2 of Red vs. Blue and when I tried to say "Red v Blue is the best" I said "Team Fortress 2 is the best".

I literally said that without even thinking about it. 





Team Fortress 2 really is the best tho.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> is it okay if i send my mother to you, she loves Journey as well.
> 
> also dang i really wanna go to this concert meow!!!



XD  and hope you have a radical time at the concert man, almost Saturday haha ;D


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2017)

pls take Jack out of the shop so I can stop fighting the urge to buy him I h8 being broke

- - - Post Merge - - -

i want it noooooo..


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey i just wanted to tell everyone that I am really sorry for how I acted in the past, I had no right to act that way so once again, I am really sorry.

I want to return to this place and start over as a new person, and I hope you guys will be willing to give me another chance.

Ps. I go by Jammy/Jam now​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> XD  and hope you have a radical time at the concert man, almost Saturday haha ;D



yeah ill just go alone or drag someone else random haha maybe i can treat my mom's friend or **** lol

yeaaaa that dude is awesome.. my mom might like the opening act gurl though hmm


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2017)

overpowering desire to play animal crossing despite having done basically all there is to do.. maybe it's time to boot out Poppy for Sylvana and create some work for myself


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Zane said:


> pls take Jack out of the shop so I can stop fighting the urge to buy him I h8 being broke
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i want it noooooo..



Jack is honestly the only collectible I've seen in the Shop that I'm not tempted to buy.  One factor is the price and another is that if I only display him one month a year what's the point?  Candies can be used any old time because of the rainbowness.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yeah ill just go alone or drag someone else random haha maybe i can treat my mom's friend or **** lol
> 
> yeaaaa that dude is awesome.. my mom might like the opening act gurl though hmm



Cool haha ;p 
HNNNG TOMORROW'S THE DAY OMG HNGKSFKSKFEK

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Steve Perry's still on my mind


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2017)

I can't believe I used to dislike cheesecake



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Jack is honestly the only collectible I've seen in the Shop that I'm not tempted to buy.  One factor is the price and another is that if I only display him one month a year what's the point?  Candies can be used any old time because of the rainbowness.



it was already November by the time I was able to buy him so I'm making him the czar of christmas


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2017)

whats the point, honestly. lol


----------



## namiieco (Nov 4, 2017)

HOLY **** WHY DID I SAY THAT
WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Gotta go help out at Halloween party...in November.  Also gotta bake cookies, get into my costume again, and wait tables for little kids and their families because it's a dinner as well.  I hate being a responsible teenager.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 4, 2017)

i hate waiting for my nails to dry :/


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

mum: tells me to be careful bc she just boiled that water and it's EXTREMEMLY HOT
me, immediately after: spills it all over my hand :^)))))

I am in great pain


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2017)

holy crap I finally found the printscreen key on this laptop, I really thought there just wasn't one






now I can finally post stuff like this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 5, 2017)

Un-boxed the last of the things I got for my boyfriend and I am really excited to give him his gifts for our anniversary. I kind of want to be cheesy and embarrass him at work with balloons and flowers and stuff on Monday (his Friday) as payback for him doing it to me a few times. =D But I'd have to ask my mom to loan me some money cause I'm broke and she probably wouldn't. So at least I have a nice stack of gifts for him. =]


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2017)

re the recent staff fave discourse: none of u know the despair of watching justin go through the events at the end of the fair posting that the green pinwheels had been given out and then stopping when he got to Caption the Picture


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2017)

Zane said:


> re the recent staff fave discourse: none of u know the despair of watching justin go through the events at the end of the fair posting that the green pinwheels had been given out and then stopping when he got to Caption the Picture



Haha I can imagine, I've a green one myself 
--

Also hmm, I hope that reached him or we need a serious talk.. Seriously I'm not gonna keep up with his bull**** dad if he keeps ****ing around like that.


----------



## nanamii (Nov 5, 2017)

babii said:


> i hate waiting for my nails to dry :/


mmm kiibo :'))


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Haha I can imagine, I've a green one myself .



i still think of the green pinwheel that could have been </3 lol 
yeah yours is extra cool 'cause it's from trivia.  I could never win one of those.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

_...We've got Journey comin' up!_

Hell yeah, baby! I requested _Don't Stop Believin'_ about an hour ago. Can't wait to hear Journey!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2017)

Zane said:


> i still think of the green pinwheel that could have been </3 lol
> yeah yours is extra cool 'cause it's from trivia.  I could never win one of those.



Thanks ^^ Yeah only one I could have a chance at since I'm not really art skills or "funny" when it comes to New Leaf stuff tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yeah it was back in IRC days when it was smaller events and less spam. And that night was random trivia questions, from countries to animals so yeah I knew some useless facts haha


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 5, 2017)

you want to make me feel worse? cool..


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 6, 2017)

it's a bit sad when u go on tbt and the background is blue, meanwhile it's completely dark outside irl... the sun is on its way up when im on my way to school and it goes down when im on my way home im Literally Dying


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

Jeffrey Dean Morgan is so attractive. ^-^


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 6, 2017)

I hate teachers that constantly go out of their way to pick on/single out the same students, over and over. like even if the teacher doesn't mean bad, if the student is clearly uncomfortable then they should stop??


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

rip trying to sell collectibles.


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2017)

I was so busy being an 80's guy I forgot to cure it!!!!!


----------



## Romaki (Nov 6, 2017)

**** RNG. I'm missing one artifact in Stardew Valley and I just want to be done with the grind achievements.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a love-hate relationship with physics.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

How could you _non't_ like listening to rock music? It's what keeps you alive, man. _It is life._ So, to say that you don't like listening to it...WHAT THE HELL, MAN?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Riedy said:


> **** RNG. I'm missing one artifact in Stardew Valley and I just want to be done with the grind achievements.



I dunno if I ever completed that but.. yeah RNG at its best. 

Also looking back at Expand your music tastes thread.. I was into weird stuff back then. Shame that youtube disabled half of the videos so I can't check then out again but yeah I can imagine from those that worked.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm finally free.


----------



## dreamii (Nov 7, 2017)

Apples. Why do they exist?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 7, 2017)

i'm so tired


----------



## Kalle (Nov 8, 2017)

StarrySkies said:


> Apples. Why do they exist?



So that potatoes have a name in French.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2017)

Kalle said:


> So that potatoes have a name in French.



lmaoo.

also im tired as heck but im not gonna sleep meow


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

So I went for a walk last night - I always go through the park first and come along the lakeshore on the way back, but last night I was like you know what I'm gonna do it the other way around this time yolo - so, once on the way back I started up the path heading through the park where I luckily ran into an old guy who said there was a frickin BEAR in the park, and he had a flashlight so I believed he wasn't just seeing like a random dog or something.. anyway this never even occurred to me as a possibility and I feel like now I'm probably gonna always be paranoid about going through there in the dark ;/ I guess I should at least invest in a flashlight lol

also my head is pounding but what else is new!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Still wondering why I'm on the forums instead of working on my Biology homework.

​


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 8, 2017)

//puts off homework for an hour bc i don't want to get up to get my pencil sharpener


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

I just checked my activity log to see how long it's been since I last played New Leaf...

it's been 85 days...




RIP Boston residents.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Steve Perry Steve Perry Steve Perry Steve Perry Steve Perry Steve Perry Steve Perry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

I FINALLY GOT THE GOLD GARDENING BADGE ON NEW LEAF JDFGKSERLGIUHELRJBAEBLSADGLIASUGDV


JFC _DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS VERY MOMENT_ AHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I FINALLY GOT THE GOLD GARDENING BADGE ON NEW LEAF JDFGKSERLGIUHELRJBAEBLSADGLIASUGDV
> 
> 
> JFC _DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS VERY MOMENT_ AHHHHHHHH!!!



Congrats! C:


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

I've had this headache aaaaallllllllll day.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2017)

What to do, what to do...


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2017)

Ugh.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2017)

This is absurd, I *demand* to speak to the manager


----------



## katoushigure (Nov 10, 2017)

Free candy is in the stationary van *Walks by* Marshal is in the moving van *jumps in through the window* GIV MEH MARSHAL


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2017)

I hate dealing w/ people sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Need to do the challenge... Would hate myself if I missed out on one because "lol no one is online or can play"


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 10, 2017)

it snowed a little overnight _i am living_


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> it snowed a little overnight _i am living_



it's been dumping snow every couple of days here it's wild
the temperature broke though so now it's all slushy and yuck ;(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

Haha, I'm just thinking about what happened at lunch. A friend took my candy, and I was like "HEY, GIMME BACK MY CANDY!" and accidentally knocked over her water bottle (that had no lid on it) and spilt the water all over the table


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2017)

the more I look at my current collectibles lineup the more I think it tells some story viewed right-to-left


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Haha, I'm just thinking about what happened at lunch. A friend took my candy, and I was like "HEY, GIMME BACK MY CANDY!" and accidentally knocked over her water bottle (that had no lid on it) and spilt the water all over the table



haha in her face tbh


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 11, 2017)

Zane said:


> it's been dumping snow every couple of days here it's wild
> the temperature broke though so now it's all slushy and yuck ;(



bleeeh, slushy snow is the worst. most of the snow from yesterday melted, I just hope there's a little on the ground by the time december rolls around bc we haven't had a white christmas in... two years I think?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

What makes people decide that it's a good idea to hurt others? I have a friend who has gotten kidnapped, so I've just been wondering why anybody would do such a thing... Okay, sorry for depressing topics!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

Yay it's almost Thanksgiving


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

Allure said:


> What makes people decide that it's a good idea to hurt others? I have a friend who has gotten kidnapped, so I've just been wondering why anybody would do such a thing... Okay, sorry for depressing topics!



Holy crap, that's terrible...I sure hope your friend is going to be alright, and that your friend will be found soon. Man, the things people can do...


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 11, 2017)

Ya hear that, Xx_LegitSkill_xX? This means you! Stop hacking Mario Kart to get infinite lightnings!


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Holy crap, that's terrible...I sure hope your friend is going to be alright, and that your friend will be found soon. Man, the things people can do...



Thank you very much, we are still awaiting good news. I am freaking out though, because the woman who kidnapped her is threatening to send her family one of her fingers if they tell the police.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

Allure said:


> Thank you very much, we are still awaiting good news. I am freaking out though, because the woman who kidnapped her is threatening to send her family one of her fingers if they tell the police.



Holy crap, what the hell? God, to be one of her family members in that situation...why the hell did she kidnap your friend, anyway? If I were one of the family members, I would perhaps discreetly tell the police anyway, and then work with them to get her back or something. I hope the kidnapper hasn't and won't hurt her...


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh god… what ****-juggling thunder**** would do such a thing?!


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Update: We recently managed to contact a police station one town over, via an anonymous phone number. They are working on the case right now. The thing is, is we have absolutely no information on the woman who took her. Their family has no woman with a grudge or hatred, or anything like that. As of this point in time, we are clueless. I will try to keep people updated.


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2017)

to oncoming cars who dim their headlights when they see me walking at night: i hope u live a long life

to cars that turn their brights on just to blind my ass: WELL i bet u can guess what i think of u.... >: [


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

Rats are really adorable animals and make amazing pets.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

cool is a scam 
college is fake
your job's a joke
my brains an egg


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 12, 2017)

Note to self:

Closet in parent's room has terrible wifi connection.

Try writing in that old diary in your book cubby. Although the memories of you being so happy make you feel disappointed in life, the present is probably better than the future.

Linette is your favourite villager


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2017)

why do i always read weheartit as We Heart *** in my head sfkfkdsk


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

Why are people upset over miiverse being the only way of screenshots? Like, on the old ones, just tuck the sd card into a reader/computer and on the new just use the micro sd card management.. man?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2017)

my d*** fell off


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 13, 2017)

@ parents who respond to "good morning" with "here's a list of chores i need you to do": ****ing don't


----------



## namiieco (Nov 13, 2017)

school uniforms are a blessing
i only own like 2 t-shirts


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 13, 2017)

namiieco said:


> school uniforms are a blessing
> i only own like 2 t-shirts



god i remember having to wear uniforms. i got put in a christian private school and the uniform was a red or green knit polo and a khaki skirt no matter what the weather was. that was literal hell


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

thanks tea for making me tired but i guess i needed it bc it's sooo cold here


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

Also Laudine totally needs to make a book of all her awesome line-art hhhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

I've never realized, until now, how appreciative you are of me being in your life. You made me a bit emotional at school today, expressing your feelings of gratitude and all. 

I feel like I've taken you for granted. I should appreciate you as much as you appreciate me. You have such a beautiful heart, a cheery smile...you are just absolutely _wonderful_. Anybody would be lucky to have you as a friend. I'd just like to say thank you, for being an amazing friend. I am very lucky to have met you. I should be more grateful that we crossed paths, and that I had you to walk alongside me. _Thank you._ I hope that we will be friends forever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've never realized, until now, how appreciative you are of me being in your life. You made me a bit emotional at school today, expressing your feelings of gratitude and all.
> 
> I feel like I've taken you for granted. I should appreciate you as much as you appreciate me. You have such a beautiful heart, a cheery smile...you are just absolutely _wonderful_. Anybody would be lucky to have you as a friend. I'd just like to say thank you, for being an amazing friend. I am very lucky to have met you. I should be more grateful that we crossed paths, and that I had you to walk alongside me. _Thank you._ I hope that we will be friends forever.



Dude I need this so much rn 


Like reading this actually makes me cry. Real tears.


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

What if every time you have a seat somewhere you're actually sitting on someone's ghost?


----------



## Espurr (Nov 14, 2017)

Chimchar is a chimp.  It has no tail. the fireball on its butt doesn't count
Monferno is a monkey.  It has a tail.
Infernape is nOT AN APE IT HAS A TAIL DJXNZJKDAMFIAM


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

i need to go to bed soon if i want to get up early to go to the mall


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m genuinely starting to feel like I’m the only person who loves Animal Crossing more than any other Nintendo franchise


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

because that makes it more valid lol.

also woo glad i could do all 7 photo challenges. ayy!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've never realized, until now, how appreciative you are of me being in your life. You made me a bit emotional at school today, expressing your feelings of gratitude and all.
> 
> I feel like I've taken you for granted. I should appreciate you as much as you appreciate me. You have such a beautiful heart, a cheery smile...you are just absolutely _wonderful_. Anybody would be lucky to have you as a friend. I'd just like to say thank you, for being an amazing friend. I am very lucky to have met you. I should be more grateful that we crossed paths, and that I had you to walk alongside me. _Thank you._ I hope that we will be friends forever.



Dunno who that is, but I'm glad you've found someone ^^


----------



## namiieco (Nov 15, 2017)

i love persona so ****ing much


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

i really want those tacos right meow also someone send me crisps n beer


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

I was looking for something in my imgur album and found this Marshal I drew with my right hand


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

I want it to be time to visit my boyfriend again.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 15, 2017)

I think I need a second job. But not now.


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a tumblr post about Grey from Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town from 2012 that still randomly gets notes once in awhile. it's not a popular post either I have no idea how people are finding it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)

That watch is so cute omg


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

if you write animal crossing fanfiction, but scrap it midway and start over, is it called plot resetting?


----------



## riummi (Nov 15, 2017)

Please leave tmrw - PLEASE I swear you better be going back home tmrw


----------



## XeroRain (Nov 16, 2017)

I wonder if having amnesia/causing it would make me a happier person, how much better I would be off erasing the depressing side of my personality, changing and becoming a new person I guess, because hell it'd sure beat thinking about suicide at least once each day and having overwhelming negative thoughts.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

i'll just go 4 it


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Why is Monday do far from Friday, but Friday so near Monday


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Feel a bit guilty now, but yeah we need to talk.. yes really.

Also HHD challenge is going slow but steady many damn villagers


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 17, 2017)

you know what's pure?? when people are genuinely happy about their friends getting into the same things they like


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Three tons of dynamite stolen these days, this is way wrong.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2017)

I just can't wait for tomorrow to come because I need a distraction right now.


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 18, 2017)

I wonder what the animals I feed think when they see me..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

Yet another HHD challenge day I WILL MAKE IT THOUGH AAARGH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2017)

So me and my boyfriend make up weird pronunciations of words cause we're just weirdos, and sometimes they'll slip out when we're in public and it's always super funny. We had gone out to breakfast and he was ordering his meal with sausage but he said it like massage with an s, cause that's how we say it like weirdos, and the waitress was just like, "What?"


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Is it good that I've had this account for almost 5 months and almost have 10k profile views????


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 18, 2017)

why is it that all the guys I like don't like me back.

one day I'll be successful, and they'll be like "dang. Should have had her when I had the chance"

aksowmsomwpemddp sorry lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Does everyone iron their clothes or it is just certain people?


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 18, 2017)

we set up the christmas tree and strung lights around all the houseplants and everything is just so! pretty!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 18, 2017)

It was a perfect delusion.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

if ur leading me on by flirting with me, im gonna be hella pissed


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 19, 2017)

oh god
i'm too pure for this guYYYYYYY OH MY GOD HE JUST CALLED ME HOT WHAT


WHAT DO I DO i'm gonna **** this up somehow DON'T **** IT UP VICTORIA


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunday....
Today I will do...



NOTHING!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2017)

**** being randomly tired when you slept. dear head **** off and sleep please.

o well at least i got to watch the blue eyes of yonta last night, soo good!


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 19, 2017)

It weirds me out how many people end up giving up their belief in magic. People say adults who believe in magic are childish, but isn't it also childish to be closed-minded?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

why is this painting so boring to work on


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2017)

idk what it is about people playing the victim but as soon as they do it I just watch my opinion of them go whistling down the drain


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 19, 2017)

lawd help me, what counts as a "date" on the internet? is watching a movie with him a date? uhhhhHHH why am i literally tormenting my own mind LIKE i'm not even sure if i'm still doin any of this flirty stuff right


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2017)

It's my birthday in ten days and I don't know what to think.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

Wee I can't find the ****ing manual for the TV nor the paper I need, wooooooooot.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 20, 2017)

why do I keep making the same mistakes over and over again


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

okay i hope i did this right now.. lol?


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)

the photo challenge made me play acnl again now I wanna work on my town some more.. if Poppy pings within the next million years I'm gonna switch her for Sylvana even though I hate her name so much


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 20, 2017)

the new therapist im seeing keeps misgendering me... she has called me a girl like three or four times and i have only met her a few times like wtf. and it’s weird because she uses my name (which is Male) but keeps calling me a girl ???? idk if she has understood that the whole trans thing means she shouldn’t call me a girl ????? or if she just forgets ?????? it’s so confusing and weird. if she does it again i’ll have to correct her, i’ve felt too awkward to mention it when she has said it but........,, like...... Please can she not.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

Place your random thoughts.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh cool, that ultra sun and moon thingy released


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2017)

My anxiety has just skyrocketed because I have a phone interview to do D:






Me rn


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

Great mail, did you lose my package now??

also i wanna play pocket camp but nooooo error  lol ninty you fail real hard there don't put it up early if you don't want us to play???


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

I found this old meme in my phone's photos earlier and I've been laughing and giddy off and on for the past 20 minutes because of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> the new therapist im seeing keeps misgendering me... she has called me a girl like three or four times and i have only met her a few times like wtf. and it’s weird because she uses my name (which is Male) but keeps calling me a girl ???? idk if she has understood that the whole trans thing means she shouldn’t call me a girl ????? or if she just forgets ?????? it’s so confusing and weird. if she does it again i’ll have to correct her, i’ve felt too awkward to mention it when she has said it but........,, like...... Please can she not.



dude, just tell her from the start and be polite about it and correct her if she does it more i guess? like it's not that they will stop if you don't bother them about it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2017)

How is it already the 21st, I've only been out of school since Saturday and I'm already losing sense of time xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

tfw you see the snow plough car outside ayy.

also mom can you stop being a negative ***** pls


----------



## Flare (Nov 21, 2017)

Cheese Balls Cheese Balls Cheese Balls


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2017)

My SNES is calling my name but idk if I have the patience to play a game rn


I can hardly resist, it's like sitting right here like *plaaaaayyyyyyy meeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

Rest in peace my WA cards, it was fun getting to know that they were still produced

*cries 5lyfe*


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

Why did I choose now, of all times, when I have barely any TBT to get interested in birthstone collectibles?
also why does the order situation have to be so difficult!!!?


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2017)

this Ruby head is rly adorable I'm glad I voted her


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2017)

What the heck, some people have cut our Christmas lights and stolen the solar panel and the solar panel only??

Why


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2017)

^the heck??? O_O

also wish there was a way to contact japan post but since i can't read that advanced japanese rip lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2017)

ohhh you have to upgrade to a paid account to ~enable 3rd party hosting~ photobucket is so worthless


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> What the heck, some people have cut our Christmas lights and stolen the solar panel and the solar panel only??
> 
> Why



What...?  Why would someone even steal stuff like that?  I'm so sorry, people suck. :/


----------



## moonford (Nov 22, 2017)

I get gayer as the years go by.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

Okayyy so my cards are in Sweden but.. either the status updates are slow as heck or they are on the way, can't tell.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2017)

Totino's pizza boy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Totino's pizza boy



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2RBnBcIAAAMBAq.jpg

lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

I wish I could draw for longer than like 30 seconds without getting distracted and doing something else


----------



## Loriii (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm starting to feel a whole lot better, thankfully.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm not looking forward to going to the dentist again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I wish I could draw for longer than like 30 seconds without getting distracted and doing something else



Story of my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

I never wanna go to dentist because they are so freaking expensive.. freaking capitalists and this is the main state owned one as well lol..

and yeah i wish i could draw as well but **** anatomy.


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Ruby has become my newest obsession some how, what is happening to me?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 24, 2017)

Holy guacamole it's snowed like 3 feet outside 0_0


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

okay dad chill do you want help or not smfh lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2017)

I need to bring back my cycling thread again, i'm running low on TBT.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

My belly is full of leftover cheesecake. I am a happy woman


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 24, 2017)

i wish we had more vibrant colored feathers.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 24, 2017)

I swear to god if I end up being the only one eating all these leftovers theres going to be a massacre since I don't want any of it to go to waste.

Joking obviously but I'll still be pissed.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 25, 2017)

i want to go to sleep and never wake up again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Super-hyped for the Pocket Camp update coming but now I'm probably not gonna unlock Marshal until like level 50 and I'm level 34 now SMH.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

what are pro-lifers/anti-abortion people thinking with smh...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 26, 2017)

how many times have i forgiven you... just forget it.

i know i'm a burden. i'm sorry. i would disappear if i could.

~~~

are we just your liabilities now? you sick ****.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

You know what? I actually don't feel like a pile of crap today.

I feel somewhat motivated. Holy smoke. What the hell is happening?


----------



## scrooge (Nov 27, 2017)

Spoiler: this picture really scared me for a moment


----------



## Diancie (Nov 27, 2017)

mhm


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2017)

I really want Chester and Lily in my town but I'm too sentimental to get rid of Bob and Fang even though I'm bored of them T_T


----------



## dreamii (Nov 28, 2017)

I hate nearly everyone I know, but I'm too polite to tell them I hate their guts.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

think i found a good chunk of stores for this

but heck this other thing that cooperates with african countries and stuff sounded hella interesting too


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 28, 2017)

so uh i skipped a couple hundred pages back on the brewsters cafe board bc why not and ummm


Spoiler


----------



## Loriii (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm so freakin annoyed. I'm honestly done with this.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I'm so freakin annoyed. I'm honestly done with this.



same with my issues ugh.

also my fair feels great rn that i trimmed it so i hope it won't be so dry meow


----------



## Sloom (Nov 29, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> so uh i skipped a couple hundred pages back on the brewsters cafe board bc why not and ummm
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



this is the best I would pay for that


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2017)

why is my heart racing and my head pounding
im only talking to someone over the internet


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2017)

HOLY CRAP I ACTUALLY GOT TBT BACK TO A SEMI-FUNCTIONING STATE I'm still getting time-out errors every 2 seconds but at least it loads lol
I've been unable to access it all day, I thought it was down and that "downforeveryoneorjustme" was lying to my ass but u have all clearly been here posting so it's just some weird problem on my end ;/ this is the only website having this issue idgi.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I really want Chester and Lily in my town but I'm too sentimental to get rid of Bob and Fang even though I'm bored of them T_T



also took a walk right after posting this and decided i'm actually not too sentimental at all loool Fang's gone already and Bob is next!!!! Rudy can go too I found out Boots is a jock so bye


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

i'm hungry but i'm always too nauseous to eat


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 30, 2017)

ur so lucky i bought u a 40 dollar gift already honey.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

how far was that cold now again -_-

o well hope my 2nd batch of amiibo cards ship soon maan


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Nov 30, 2017)

Why is the school system so screwed up and outdated? I mean are they just lazy or honestly trying to make kids unprepared for the world? I honestly believe there is something going on. School is literally screwing up kid?s brains and making them completely clueless about what really happens in the world. It?s like some spell and I could go on, but it?s too hard on my brain!


----------



## Peebers (Nov 30, 2017)

i hav to wake up in 4 hours and im still awake heyyyyy 
currently crying bc i have school tomorrow while my brothers don?t
granted it?d only a half day and i?ll have no academics at all (just a club meeting and a school program) but i still have to wake up early ):


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2017)

Melodeath is a boring subgenre. Rare that I come across something really good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Why are candy canes so hard to earn?  I see how it is, Nintendo.  Hoping to frustrate us into buying leaf tickets, huh?  Clearly you underestimate the power of playing way too much ACC at once.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 30, 2017)

holy **** that XC2 Special Edition (local price here). I did not expected that.


----------



## CyrusMoonside (Nov 30, 2017)

xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2017)

I should be taking a shower lol what am I even doing xDDD

When I finish my drawing of Cat Waro and Cat Waloogi on Flipnote 3D I'm thinkin about makin that my avatar/sig but... like idk I'm super attached to my current aesthetic. I feel like if I changed my aesthetic I would actually throw away a piece of my heart lol what shall I do xD


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2017)

can't believe this guy didn't get brought back in the WA update >:/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2017)

Umm I probs shouldn't be listening to these Journey songs bc they make me energetic and it's eleven at night and I should be sleeping oops


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

i
have a wedgie


----------



## riummi (Dec 1, 2017)

please let me pass my public speaking class ;-; also I hope I'll be productive enough to finish all my essays and presentations due next week!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Zane said:


> can't believe this guy didn't get brought back in the WA update >:/



THIS AND MADAM ROSA

UM HELLO NINTY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Umm I probs shouldn't be listening to these Journey songs bc they make me energetic and it's eleven at night and I should be sleeping oops



No time is a bad time to listen to Journey


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

ryuji sakamoto


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2017)

I could eat an entire shelf of chocolate right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

why did i buy ultra moon. so bad.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 2, 2017)

lol i'm so tempted to not get you that now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a sudden urge to dye my hair again D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

wow so they haven't fixed their **** site since half a year... umm... parab?ns -_-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 2, 2017)

i'd die 4 soleil


----------



## Chele (Dec 2, 2017)

It’s a quiet night with light rain. I’m staying up and lazing on a couch. I’m greatful that tomorrows Sunday and I think im gonna have a peaceful sleep.


----------



## BetaChorale (Dec 2, 2017)

If I go to sleep now, I can get 9 hours of sleep before my 7 hour shift and possible card meet... But I wanna finish this Monster...


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 2, 2017)

It's 16.00 and already the darkness has arisen.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2017)

this has been driving me crazy since I saw it why does NoA have to suck so bad ;/






- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> THIS AND MADAM ROSA
> 
> UM HELLO NINTY



whoa i've never seen her before, she's cool :0


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

I DON'T CARE, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 2, 2017)

ani is adorable


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Dec 2, 2017)

Would anyone care if I made a long and rambly post? That's what I'm wondering, a random thought, you could say, y'know, how many times will this pop into my head though? 5, 6, 700? Really, I'm always just thinking about making the longest and most rambly post that anyone has ever seen, would it go over well? Would anyone read the whole thing? I just had all the weird little thoughts in my head for so long but now I've finally decided to just do it, y'know? Speaking of weirdness, what's up with canned lychees? How do you take a sweet and delicious little fruit and turn it into something so unpleasant? It's sacrilege to all of lychee kind, y'know? You're sitting there in 'ya house and feel an urge to eat some nice juicy lychee, so you get up from your chair (or probably, in my case, my bed) and you go out of the house, walk a mile to the shop and start the hunt for lychees, however, to your surprise they've completely run out and all that is left is a sad can of canned ones, so you pop it in your shopping bag and buy it anyway; 'how different could it be?' you ponder to yourself as you make the long trip home on heavy feet and wobbly legs from not being bothered to eat anything all day. Anyway, you arrive home and sit at your little fold-out table, can opener in hand, taking the lychee can out from your bag you notice that the use by date is for tomorrow, 'better eat this now' you think, you place your opener on the lid and slowly start to crank it, your can opener is blunt and you feel your little spaghetti arms buckle under the effort, after an eternity the can creaks open and you're confronted with some foul-smelling soggy things in juice, you realise that a fork will be needed for this so you get up and peruse your cutlery drawer; all plastic, you pick a new fork and sigh deeply as you bring it over to your table, here comes the big part. You stick your plastic fork into a nearby lychee with some difficulty, the lychee resists being pronged and you have to press it against the can wall to stand a hope. You lift it up. The smell hits your nose. It looks like a weird hollow boiled egg, not the sweet, red lychee that you know, either way you're ravenous so you put it to your lips and place it inside your mouth cavity. Bursting it with your teeth reveals a taste that is at first sickly sweet (the juice) and then lip-puckeringly sour (the lychee), it's weirdly spongy and you regret ever putting it in your mouth. Hastily you run to the bin and spit it out; sacrilege.

I wonder if I should ever make that rambly post though...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 2, 2017)

lol what the ****

~~~

i hate you i hate you i ****ing hate that i dont love you you liar


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

uhhhhhh...... i really, like, REALLY love cats...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

I can't believe there was a point in time when I actually said I disliked Waluigi.


Man I must've been drunk or somethin.


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 2, 2017)

I just bought a drawing tablet but haven't drawn even in paper in years, so I'm mad I can't properly draw human bodies and faces, wish I could learn faster x.x


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't believe there was a point in time when I actually said I disliked Waluigi.
> 
> 
> Man I must've been drunk or somethin.



What?!  For shame.


----------



## Byebi (Dec 3, 2017)

ahaha im dead let the semester end


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

I like how I can barely wake up at 7am but last night I was like "okay I'm gonna wake up at 6am and just watch TV all mornin and do fun stuff"  

Well obviously that didn't work out cause I just woke up like 15 min ago and it's 10am xDDD RIP fun morning


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 3, 2017)

Honestly my random thought right now is:
When did I comment on this thread o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

Moving and selling flowers in NL, never againnnn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

It's only 8:40pm but I swear it feels way later than that...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

waaah wahhh wahhh i need lunch

also gotta save up some weeds meow hope i dont get the rafflesia lol


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2017)

little hamsters big adventures


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Aaaaaaa I can't believe it's been two years today since I first heard that song x.x So many memories...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm too tired to be up at 6:25am lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

If you're taking a class for freshmen when you're a senior and you fail a test, does that make you ********?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

PEARL SISTERS DID A COVER OF "SAN FRANCISCO"????


aaaa <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

I just found out that Harvey has a crush on Harriet in AC:NL.


My life is complete. ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found out that Harvey has a crush on Harriet in AC:NL.
> 
> 
> My life is complete. ;w;


well someone gotta keep him dank haha, bet he goes there sniffin' some hair products.. i mean weed


----------



## A11yCat (Dec 4, 2017)

i like turtles


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

I just wanna eat food for a living and not get fat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found out that Harvey has a crush on Harriet in AC:NL.
> 
> 
> My life is complete. ;w;



Where'd you learn that?  LMAO.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Where'd you learn that?  LMAO.



It's just something he says in-game when you talk to him.

Stuff like this makes me so happy that my campsite is like right next to my house x3


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm craving bubbletea, I specifically want the last bubble tea I had which was so nice, Mango Royal Tea, huehue it's just mango green tea but damn the name sounds fancy *puts on sunglasses with a grin*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I LOVE BUBBLE TEA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

My goodness.

Just turned on the radio, and guess what? _Faithfully_ by Journey was on! I let out a shriek of joy when I heard it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PeachTea04 said:


> I'm craving bubbletea, I specifically want the last bubble tea I had which was so nice, Mango Royal Tea, huehue it's just mango green tea but damn the name sounds fancy *puts on sunglasses with a grin*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I LOVE BUBBLE TEA



Oh my gosh, bubble tea is so good! <3 Now I'm craving for some, haha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

Jfc what even is bubble tea xDDD


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Jfc what even is bubble tea xDDD



tea with milk and tapioca balls in it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Jfc what even is bubble tea xDDD



_Whaaat?_ Man, you gotta try it out sometime. It's a tea base mixed with either fruit or milk, added with some chewy tapioca balls! 




They're so good! I'd kill to have some right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

When I look at the list of people who have recently visited my profile and I see Jake's username on there it legitimately scares me


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2017)

Every year I re-enroll for college I always have to look up the definition of "extramural"...I never remember what it means lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> When I look at the list of people who have recently visited my profile and I see Jake's username on there it legitimately scares me



Also this is legit me too ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

That awkward moment when you're scrolling through TBT on your smartphone and computer at the same time.



I'm a such a loner RIP


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

i dont wanna go to work tomorrow weeeeeeeeee


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2017)

Im really mad about the situation my first inspiration and fav singer , melanie martinez got into.
Im not gonna believe ANY of the words that woman said today until I see some REAL proof.


edit 2019: dont invalidate a rape accusation just because its ur fav singer/artist/actor/anything , ily


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2017)

is it weird to reply to something like 4 weeks later


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

Zane said:


> is it weird to reply to something like 4 weeks later



unless you are my bf or his dad then yes


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

i really hope my period 1 teacher is in hes the best. i swear if he was lying about leaving i will flip


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

need more weed for weeding day le sigh


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2017)

Having my desk next to the window is so DUMB now that it's winter hahaha I have to wear my boots just to sit here long enough to work.. I guess the fact that I'm freezing is proof that I'm getting stuff done so that's good I GUESS.

also villagers do the "random drop-in" waaaay too much, it's cute the first thousand times but literally spending any length of time in my house results in someone coming over and it's annoying ;/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> unless you are my bf or his dad then yes



dammit :-( I'm not a bf or a dad


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Im really mad about the situation my first inspiration and fav singer , melanie martinez got into.
> Im not gonna believe ANY of the words that woman said today until I see some REAL proof.



she literally confessed to raping that girl but alright


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 5, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Im really mad about the situation my first inspiration and fav singer , melanie martinez got into.
> Im not gonna believe ANY of the words that woman said today until I see some REAL proof.



proving rape is hard. 
i dont think you can use a rape kit for a toy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> she literally confessed to raping that girl but alright



, at that time i didnt say melanie response...which makes me sick how an inspiration could do this.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 6, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Hi learn to read the time i wrote this , at that time i didnt say melanie response...which makes me sick how an inspiration could do this.



she wasnt exactly perfect b4 but Alrighty

anyways if you are against abuse and want to support victims rather than perpetrators you shouldn’t treat their stories like lies lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

need something to read, meow.

also flipping cold here but no snow.. wtf


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2017)

My mom suggested that my amiibo card/figure collection was worth something and that I should sell it.  I laughed at her.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 6, 2017)

fgfhgjhghfdghj i went to a swedish forum and there was drama about swedish, norweigan and danish being more like different dialects of one language than three different ones and people got Pretty Offended .......


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

ron swanson is a god.


----------



## chamsae (Dec 6, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Im really mad about the situation my first inspiration and fav singer , melanie martinez got into.
> Im not gonna believe ANY of the words that woman said today until I see some REAL proof.



this is why victims of rape/sexual abuse almost never speak up


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 6, 2017)

I can't be bothered to get up, remove my makeup, brush my teeth, change into my PJs and get into bed and sort Netflix out. 

I.am.completely.worn.out.


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2017)

hootie hoo i'm a bad friend

on the bright side i may have found an auction for this thing that i might b able to actually win but then again it's christmas so everyone's got holes in their pockets >:T


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

haha thanks for going on that and not messaging me when i asked for that.. well your fault then and don't come crying.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 6, 2017)

Ayy guess who got a part time job sorted for next year 
It's just a basic job but I'm still pretty happy ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

I've never even met the user Adriel on here but, like they sent me christmas lights and the message is gon make me cry it's so nice T.T

That's a random act of kindness if I ever saw one ❤


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

^how about we others that sent you :^^^)

also yay got my WA cards now, way better selection than last time but i miss snooty x.x


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've never even met the user Adriel on here but, like they sent me christmas lights and the message is gon make me cry it's so nice T.T
> 
> That's a random act of kindness if I ever saw one ❤



Girl my message was literally the best SMH XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Girl my message was literally the best SMH XD



both of us were real lit..

*inserts umm hello meme*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> both of us were real lit..
> 
> *inserts umm hello meme*



Yeah, you right fam.  I love how the three of us are this little group that pretends we're secretly better than everyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, you right fam.  I love how the three of us are this little group that pretends we're secretly better than everyone.



inb4 people think we are staff lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> inb4 people think we are staff lol



You and xSM64x deserve to be made staff members TBH.  I'd probably abuse my powers and give myself billions of TBT and all the collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You and xSM64x deserve to be made staff members TBH.  I'd probably abuse my powers and give myself billions of TBT and all the collectibles.



There was some people that suggested I should apply years ago, but I'm not that knowledgeable of the site or all the games to be honest. Maybe PS would be a thing though, I'd love to host a random questions trivia night (like the one I won in 2014).

I think only admins can mess with collectibles, but yeah I'd for sure do a limited weird doll restock if such


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> There was some people that suggested I should apply years ago, but I'm not that knowledgeable of the site or all the games to be honest. Maybe PS would be a thing though, I'd love to host a random questions trivia night (like the one I won in 2014).
> 
> I think only admins can mess with collectibles, but yeah I'd for sure do a limited weird doll restock if such



Lol the only game I'm proficiently knowledgeable on is AC:NL, so I'd probably have to be an admin.  I'd put Weird Dolls, Pokeballs, Dark Candies, full house sets, feathers, and glow wands in the Shop for 1 TBT but in very low quantities and watch everything burn to the ground.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol the only game I'm proficiently knowledgeable on is AC:NL, so I'd probably have to be an admin.  I'd put Weird Dolls, Pokeballs, Dark Candies, full house sets, feathers, and glow wands in the Shop for 1 TBT but in very low quantities and watch everything burn to the ground.



Yeah, I do know New Leaf somewhat... But yeah I think I'd be a bit too lenient on using bad words too though lol 

Sure, send me a crescent one any day


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

YES I HAVE NO SCHOOL TOMORROW


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I do know New Leaf somewhat... But yeah I think I'd be a bit too lenient on using bad words too though lol
> 
> Sure, send me a crescent one any day



I'd send you whatever collectibles you wanted, my dank meme bean.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 7, 2017)

hmmmm when was the last time i had an egg tart

i'm hungryy lmao

edit: i'm extremely tempted to change my username title to "ho ho ho mofos" but


----------



## riummi (Dec 7, 2017)

idg how you can just stay in the room all day ;-; I dread going back to my dorm bc it's a 90% chance you're in here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

The best part of Christmas is wearin a Santa hat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd send you whatever collectibles you wanted, my dank meme bean.



ayy thanks more weed to you for xmas 

also booooi i missed mario kart ds, but sadly the sucker who used it before me reset it all lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 8, 2017)

It's Friday finally, but it feels like it's been a year since last Friday.  I can't figure out why this week passed by so slowly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ayy thanks more weed to you for xmas
> 
> also booooi i missed mario kart ds, but sadly the sucker who used it before me reset it all lol



Don't worry I've had MKDS for like 7 years and still haven't unlocked any karts xDDD


----------



## Peter (Dec 8, 2017)

Finally got more time off from classes so starting to play acnl again - made a new town!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)

Peter said:


> Finally got more time off from classes so starting to play acnl again - made a new town!



Ooo good luck! Wish I could make a new town but all my progress and items, nope xD


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2017)

almost to the end of this auction plz nobody jack the price up to near-retail like can we be smart about this for once


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh no, I'm starting to get videos on Youtube like "10 weird secrets you never knew about WALUIGI"


Has it really come to this xDDD


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 9, 2017)

i'm so tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

I GOT THE BRONZE WEED BADGE AYYYYYYYY 

still need gold though so if anyone needs weeding help i'm your gal.
--

Also finally get to see my bf now, we really need to have this talk regardless outcome.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I GOT THE BRONZE WEED BADGE AYYYYYYYY
> 
> still need gold though so if anyone needs weeding help i'm your gal.
> --
> ...



AYYYY LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> AYYYY LMAO



ikr lmango xD

starting to wonder if actually weeding dream towns do count after all, bc no way this person had 400 weeds in their town? or did they haha idk.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

it's so cold


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

o.o what am I wanting for lunch today?? I still want my in-n-out ;o;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

lol those lil pump thread i'm dying why are they even open


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 9, 2017)

It's supposedly going to snow all day tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> It's supposedly going to snow all day tomorrow



send some here?

also i really wanna get at least etoile's card but hhh dolares.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 10, 2017)

There?s a pair of eyes in my fabric


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> View attachment 212444
> 
> There’s a pair of eyes in my fabric &#55357;&#56384;



And it meows 

Also wish it would be somewhat confirmed that you can't or can get weed badges by dreaming (unless it actually is I dunno) because I highly doubt I got the bronze badge alone with mine and 1 other actual town... or?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm not ready for today... my Calc exam is tomorrow and I gotta study _really_ hard to make sure I get a high enough grade on the exam that I pass the class.

Tbh I wouldn't be surprised if I got a bad grade on it and ended up failing Calc I, and my dad disowned me :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow, it really snowed last night.  It looks pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

Feelin' good although my pillows in my bed sucks golf balls


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Aww geez, there sure are alot of guests here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Feelin' good although my pillows in my bed sucks golf balls



That's an interesting fetish.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

_"Why are you giving us advice when you're probably a loner?"_

A classmate said this to my church school teacher today. Savage.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 10, 2017)

i still don't know what a lot of slang means.

like "smh", "wyd" "tl;dr", "tfw", "jfc" and a few others

i'm kinda worried to google some of them bc they might mean things i don't need to know


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i still don't know what a lot of slang means.
> 
> like "smh", "wyd" "tl;dr", "tfw", "jfc" and a few others
> 
> i'm kinda worried to google some of them bc they might mean things i don't need to know



Well, out of the ones you listed, the only acronym that is 'bad' is "jfc" (because one of the letters could stand for a cuss word). The others are perfectly safe to google. Like, SMH stands for shake my head, and WYD is what you doing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i still don't know what a lot of slang means.
> 
> like "smh", "wyd" "tl;dr", "tfw", "jfc" and a few others
> 
> i'm kinda worried to google some of them bc they might mean things i don't need to know



smh = shake my head

wyd = what ya doin

idk what tl;dr means

tfw = that feeling when

jfc = ***** ******* *****


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> smh = shake my head
> 
> wyd = what ya doin
> 
> ...



Tl;dr is too long, didn't read


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Tl;dr is too long, didn't read



tbh when would I ever use that lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh when would I ever use that lol



some ppl here used it which i why i wondered

and ty both. i only googled smh and wyd so that's good


----------



## Adriel (Dec 11, 2017)

i wish i had some ramen rn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

pocket camp no need to give a red exclamation mark just bc i added a new friend


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> pocket camp no need to give a red exclamation mark just bc i added a new friend



In the process of buying a new phone just to play pocket camp ...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> In the process of buying a new phone just to play pocket camp ...



good luck picking, glad it worked fine on my iphone se.

although i wish they fix the friends list loading times on everything smh


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)

today sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

finally got back those missing channels on the tv, dumb channel search crap... think i took antenna rather than cable tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

I all of a sudden love my Calc professor xDDD


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

wtf was my maths teacher even saying today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

Ayyy no school tomorrow!  Snowstorm warning lol.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 11, 2017)

I feel like I have more than enough time to do everything I want to do plus more but I waste most of it doing things that make me tired and unhappy


----------



## mintmaple (Dec 11, 2017)

I wish Ace would come back as an amiibo card then I could get him and Midge to be friends in my New Leaf town...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Gosh darn it, I can't believe I missed out! The radio station was playing _Any Way You Want It, Uptown Girl, Always Something There to Remind Me,_ and other songs that I liked earlier.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Gosh darn it, I can't believe I missed out! The radio station was playing _Any Way You Want It, Uptown Girl, Always Something There to Remind Me,_ and other songs that I liked earlier.



Aw man that's a sad day 

I have a radio station that plays like 78% 80's music, so I'm always hearin cool songs. And when I'm not listenin to my boombox, I have iHeart Radio on playing 80's


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)

why


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Aw man that's a sad day
> 
> I have a radio station that plays like 78% 80's music, so I'm always hearin cool songs. And when I'm not listenin to my boombox, I have iHeart Radio on playing 80's



Cool!  I usually listen to two radio stations; one that only plays songs from the 80s, and the other just plays classic rock! I downloaded both of their radio station apps, but I missed out on it because I forgot to bring my earphones to school today lol.


----------



## Zane (Dec 11, 2017)

why do they call them twin and double beds it sounds like the same damn thing!!!!

I bought the wrong size sheets lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

So I've been spending my relaxation time looking at cute Super Mario fanart on Pintrest...

...and somehow my recommendations kinda shifted their way to Waluigi.



Is this a subconscious thing? _Has Waluigi invaded my subconscious???_ :,,,,,,,,,,,,,D


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

Days like today remind me 1.) why I have no friends, and 2.) why I can do without socializing. 

Having friends is overrated anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I've been spending my relaxation time looking at cute Super Mario fanart on Pintrest...
> 
> ...and somehow my recommendations kinda shifted their way to Waluigi.
> 
> ...



took you long enough to notice

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Days like today remind me 1.) why I have no friends, and 2.) why I can do without socializing.
> 
> Having friends is overrated anyways.



wow, i apologize for talking to you man :^^^^^)


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

i wonder how much plastic surgery bts has had
not that it's bad but they just look too perfect


----------



## Zane (Dec 12, 2017)

my head just won't stop pounding T_____T


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2017)

I can't get rid of this "NOOT NOOT"


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 12, 2017)

e.e I wonder if my husband is FINALLY going to put away the food I made...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> took you long enough to notice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Guys can we please get along? ._.


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't get the Katamari ost out of my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

I hope my cards get here before the 22nd (or that day) I really want them before xmas.

Also meh at least I have some fun stuff this week which is good because this store chains decisions seem pretty bs


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2017)

If I like Pocky, does that make me a weaboo?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> If I like Pocky, does that make me a weaboo?



Nope. I like it too but haven't had it in ages tbh.

Also hope my cards ship tomorrow, went with EMS this time, more or less because I need em fast and it wasn't that much difference aside from EMS not taking 7 weeks lol


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2017)

I hope it snows soon, it was REALLY foggy last night so I guess it wont be long.


----------



## mintmaple (Dec 13, 2017)

I really want to have Julia and Blanche living in my new, non-existent town on New Leaf...


----------



## Tabs287 (Dec 13, 2017)

I wonder how many people have been electrocuted trying to get an over heated pop tart out of the toaster?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

Okay wow those asshats wanting to remove net neutrality, what are they thinking with.. welp not at all apparently.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2017)

People on the telephone always ask for my parents, because I have a very high voice that apparently makes me sound like a minor.

I mean, I'm a grown-a** man, but sure, I can call my parents! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> People on the telephone always ask for my parents, because I have a very high voice that apparently makes me sound like a minor.
> 
> I mean, I'm a grown-a** man, but sure, I can call my parents! xD



Lmao I don't really get nor answer those lol if it's telemarket people, but one of my friends has a pretty dark voice and he's younger than so they most of the time think he is the parent of the house lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

Okay... four exams down... only one to go...

...my Calculus exam. ;-;


I think after my calc exam I'm gonna crash for a few hours. I only got about 3 good hours of sleep last night, and while it's not hitting me too hard because I'm used to running on low energy, I know it's not good for me or my cognitive calculus processor.

Until then, time to study hard, eat a lot of carbs, drink a lot of tea, and blast some good music. I've got this!!


----------



## duckvely (Dec 14, 2017)

sally's cake is the cutest app ever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

Only I could look at any screenshot from Super Mario Odyssey and say "omg that's so adorable hhhhhh"  :,)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2017)

Man, the days are just whizzing by. I can't believe that it's almost Christmas, that it's almost a new year.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 14, 2017)

god speed the semester is almost over
also i finally filled my sidebar with xmas lights, gosh do I love them!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2017)

I just finished my Math assignments. Now, I just need to finish my History ones...gosh, hope I'm able to raise that grade up.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2017)

idk how long i've been letting this advent calendar tab loop but this music is so charming


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I just finished my Math assignments. Now, I just need to finish my History ones...gosh, hope I'm able to raise that grade up.



Hey, don't pressure yourself for anyone nor you. As long as you don't fail it you are good man!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2017)

I really wish I could stay in my dorm this weekend and go home on Monday or something :,)

I'm gonna miss having personal space...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2017)

can u get pregante?

*dies of laughter*


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2017)

arthur christmas is one of the best christmas movies I've ever seen. why haven't I watched it until now and why isn't it considered a holiday classic like the polar express?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

5 more days....

cmon gotta rush these days by....

and 2 days after is break...

ooooooh yesss


----------



## Flare (Dec 15, 2017)

Why do I keep getting the question "What is Ajit Pai's Address" on Google whenever I try to look something up?


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2017)

eeeuugh i need to stop sleeping so much, it's not doing anything good 4 me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2017)

plucky and ursala lit go die or give me picnic blanket aaa


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Hey, don't pressure yourself for anyone nor you. As long as you don't fail it you are good man!



I think there is a chance I will have a failing grade in that class, though...today was the deadline for late work, and I didn't get my late assignments turned in. My grade's sitting at a C, and I bet it'll affect my grade very badly; those assignments were worth quite a bit. I'll be taking my finals next week, so hopefully I will do well on my History final to help my grade out ;3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I think there is a chance I will have a failing grade in that class, though...today was the deadline for late work, and I didn't get my late assignments turned in. My grade's sitting at a C, and I bet it'll affect my grade very badly; those assignments were worth quite a bit. I'll be taking my finals next week, so hopefully I will do well on my History final to help my grade out ;3



Just study hard and do your best


----------



## namiieco (Dec 15, 2017)

i love dodie i wish she was my sister


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2017)

i didn't get to go for a walk today and now i feel all restless


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 16, 2017)

Saw starwars Viii *the last Jedi*  and it was gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just study hard and do your best



yeah!

also here's hoping i will get my cards before or very last next friday i s2g ems you are supposed to be fast  :^^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 16, 2017)

My SAT results came in yesterday and I got 10 points more than the suggested score for math!  Considering I studied for over two months it's very exciting for me.  I also went up 60 points in English.  I don't think my mom's ever been this proud of me. ;u;


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2017)

lookie who it is


----------



## duckvely (Dec 16, 2017)

just read chapter 55 of the death cure and i cried


----------



## Bosoc (Dec 16, 2017)

if a woman's nipples are inappropriate, but a man's isnt, can i Censor a woman's nipples with a mans nipples??


----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2017)

do fish blink underwater and if so why, they don't need to and i am so perplexed

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm they dont have eyelids sjldjhkdhjf


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 16, 2017)

lol i forgot to post my blog draft yesterday

right now i'm bored

waiting for the day to end

so i can get closer and closer to all that free stuff!!! weeee

★彡☆彡｡ﾟ(ﾟ?ω`ﾟ)ﾟ｡(?・∀・｀)

i swear this is the best life hack ever

man i feel so hated here for some reason....does anyone actually think ima good person


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> man i feel so hated here for some reason....does anyone actually think ima good person


I think you're a p cool cat 



Anyways so there's this lamp that I reeeeeeeeeeeeally want because it's also my favorite Super Mario enemy (woof woof) but it's like $50 and my inner self is telling me to buy it but damn that's alotta money to spend on a lamp ;-;
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/kggu/


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2017)

I should be studying but watching NicoB playing Danganrompa V3 is more interesting.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 16, 2017)

i did some "research" on what guests here usually look at.

majority either

-view our profiles
-view super old threads (???)
-or just view currently active threads.

to any guests reading this: join already and stop stalking me smh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> man i feel so hated here for some reason....does anyone actually think ima good person



Nah m8, it's all in your head don't listen to those thoughts because it's not true 

Ohhh I just realised my first year anniversary for joining this site has not long passed  woop


----------



## Adriel (Dec 17, 2017)

man i really want tuna


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

why are everyone doing so much for their parents.. hmm.. it's their damn job to take care of us without really needing anything that much in return. I mean sure follow common courtesy and say thanks etc. but you sure don't need to hand 'em a straight A+ paper every damn semester...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow I really need to stop checking things so obsessively like this site lol...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2017)

why haven't i ever ventured into this form of writing before?? i'm so excited to write more of these intimate scenes. i'm SO excited.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> lol i forgot to post my blog draft yesterday
> 
> right now i'm bored
> 
> ...



I like you!  You haven't done anything.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

why is bologna spelled the way it is? I always thought it was baloney, bologna doesn't even look right


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

You just made me remember...why did we name the fruit strawberry?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

So I'm playing AC:GCN and I walked up to Genji while I had a bee sting, and keep in mind this is the first time in talking to him in like 4 months. 

So he's like "oh did you find something? Tell me you found something!" And I'm thinking well... I found a beehive. But he's like "oh so you won't tell me what you found? Well fine!" And then he got all hissy with me.

What a great way to rekindle a friendship.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

ACNLover10 said:


> why is bologna spelled the way it is? I always thought it was baloney, bologna doesn't even look right



etf never heard that pronunciation before


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

Why should I even care or pretend to care about people anymore?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You haven't done anything



loooool what

also im hungry but dinners about ready anyway

and i also realized it's 2 days if you cancel out the 20th (which is the day i'm going anyway, but people say 3 days anyway and count the day that it happens? and some don't? what? what's the correct way)


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 17, 2017)

guess who just got accidentally locked out of their house for thirty minutes, in the dark, at -9 degrees


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> guess who just got locked out of their house for thirty minutes, in the dark, at -9 degrees



ummm.......................Queen Latifah?


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> ummm.......................Queen Latifah?


hmmmm close enough


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 17, 2017)

i want to eat some good **** but we have nothing ahh


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> hmmmm close enough



damn, I never get these things. 

I got locked out of my house for about 30 minutes in the freezing cold last winter so I had to break my window, I'm not really phased by the cold but my friend was haha.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> guess who just got accidentally locked out of their house for thirty minutes, in the dark, at -9 degrees



-9 is nothing. well in celsius


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

Random thought of the day. How would chairs be made if our legs bent the other way?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> loooool what
> 
> also im hungry but dinners about ready anyway
> 
> and i also realized it's 2 days if you cancel out the 20th (which is the day i'm going anyway, but people say 3 days anyway and count the day that it happens? and some don't? what? what's the correct way)



I meant you haven't done anything to make me not like you.  Unless there's something you're not telling us?


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I meant you haven't done anything to make me not like you.  Unless there's something you're not telling us?



I mean being intolerant to people who are homosexuals, bisexuals, non-binary or transgender isn't really great.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I mean being intolerant to people who are homosexuals, bisexuals, non-binary or transgender isn't really great.



Oh yeah. Well I'm not supportive of that kind of behavior but I don't hate her as a person for it.  You know?  She's still learning.


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh yeah. Well I'm not supportive of that kind of behavior but I don't hate her as a person for it.  You know?



It's a reason to hate someone, I was just giving one. hehe

Edit: Yeah people need to learn acceptance as well especially if they are as young as Unicorn is, so no grudges.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

I am lactose intolerant. Please don't hate me.


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

TheDuke55 said:


> I am lactose intolerant. Please don't hate me.



I'm slightly lactose intolerant, I can consume ice cream, cheese and butter without feeling like trash. Milk is a no-no.


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2017)

some people's egos give me a headache


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

Tfw you go to start a new game on Mario Kart Wii and you see ya boi Waluigi :,)


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> lol i forgot to post my blog draft yesterday
> 
> right now i'm bored
> 
> ...


Judging from everyone's responses and mine being "I like you"etc I think youre just discrediting yourself..


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2017)

Can I please fall asleep for 20 hours I don't even have school tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Tfw you go to start a new game on Mario Kart Wii and you see ya boi Waluigi :,)


Gurl but what bout Deddi and Funky Kong.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

Flare said:


> Gurl but what bout Deddi and Funky Kong.


NO. WALUIGI TIME!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

I couldn't find an appropriate place to put this but I must share:



WHO'S NUMBAH WAN NOW YA CHEATERS


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I couldn't find an appropriate place to put this but I must share:
> 
> View attachment 212700
> WHO'S NUMBAH WAN NOW YA CHEATERS









Waluigi is GOD level tbh :')
I was literally playing as Waluigi in the cat kart because it looks hilarious in MK8 Deluxe earlier on so I can relate.


----------



## riummi (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't get how my bf puts up with me being a sad and angry mess sometimes but wow bless his soul


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 18, 2017)

Ace Attorney Crossing. I'll make it work.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

i want a n64 and mk64 again because it's the #1 Mk game and I love all the glitch stages, **** mk8 for ruining all the fun


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2017)

I've been texting with my son all night. 33 texts. 
Why isn't it showing up in 'recents'.? O_O 

I mean.. we are texting NOW. 

How much more recent does the conversation need to be? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also.. 

Why is AGLEnergy calling and texting me almost 50 times a day? 

How did they get my number? 
They are threatening to cut off my power if I don't pay them $1000. 

... Good luck with that, fella's. 

I'm not even WITH AGL, and NEVER HAVE BEEN! O_O


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

wow they do scam texts now too ^^^^ jfc

also yeah lol at random people like added me on steam also finally removed this ass "friend"


----------



## ABessa3Ds (Dec 18, 2017)

In the winter I came out of the water with the wet suit and did the emote Sneezing
:confuso:


----------



## namiieco (Dec 18, 2017)

where they laughing at me?
whats wrong with me lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2017)

I love this pic so much omg xDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

This.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 18, 2017)

I just read a news article about a politician who had to suffer the consequences of his faction‘s pi**-poor decisions. He didn’t care when we common people were the only ones affected, but now that they affect him personally, he suddenly thinks said decisions might have been wrong all along. Oh the irony.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 18, 2017)

(Sorry, this was accidentally double posted.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh, to hell with that. I just don't understand the need to post something that says, _"Hey, I helped a homeless person today!"_

No. Helping someone who is in need should not require you to inform everyone about your act of kindness. Oh, don't you all understand? You don't need others to know that you've done some humane thing; you don't need the praise that's filling up your comment section. That delightful feeling you get after helping another human being out, or the fact that you've made their day a whole lot better, should suffice.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 18, 2017)

Ayyy I achieved something today that I should've done years ago so I'm feeling pretty great


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

slowly coming to terms that i only like men for their hair


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

Sister: yeah....so they're kinda ghosting you.

Mom: Huh? Go-stinking me?!

Sister: NO! Ghosting! Ghost! No stink!

Mom: Go-stink! Go-stink!


----------



## riummi (Dec 19, 2017)

damn I can't believe Jonghyun is dead ;; it feels so strange bc he was such a big part of Shinee


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2017)

why is the 3D model for Shaymin in x/y and s/m so ugly


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2017)

I need to get this damn tooth pulled!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

mmm nice amount of glue here totally


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

tomorrow's the day! tomorrow's the day!

and winter break is coming up sooo soon!!!!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

i hope tomorrow doesn't end on a bad note. i want to tell them.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

why do i keep getting the ombudsman article when i click random article on wikipedia


----------



## moonford (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally got the white Flab?b? after about an hour and 30 mins, wow! Ultra Moon/Sun are demons for making me try so hard for such a cutie!

warning!

I think the encounter rate is around 1 - 5% for the white flab?b?, the orange flab?b? is a little bit higher. 

You can't find blue or red flab?b?s in the Melemele Meadows. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

b?b? is fun to say


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 19, 2017)

im extremely offended that pinterest thinks i want to follow the topic "teacher memes"


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 19, 2017)

why is this thread tagged big the cat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> im extremely offended that pinterest thinks i want to follow the topic "teacher memes"



lmao really..


also hurry up mail...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

Some of my family members are going to stay at our house over the holidays; they're going to come over next Monday. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

Ugh man why are people so capitalistic and obsessed with giving actual "things" to people for christmas rather than giving money.. or do some good charity work whatever I just don't want a bunch of unnecessary crap lying around


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 20, 2017)

why...........


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

am i pregegnant or am i okay?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 20, 2017)

Mmmm... ramen... so hot and soggy... *slurp*


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 20, 2017)

this is such vent writing. but it's so relevant and true!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

tfw when you see the mail car being further up the road n being slow af


----------



## staticistic1114 (Dec 20, 2017)

i want to do so many things right now but i would much rather be the lazy person that i am and take a nap instead


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

hmm, curious if they stopped sending me physical pick-up notes because I track with the smartphone app lately?? They are usually being on time with the physical paper notes as well but glad I could pick up my stuff still since I had a digital note and my ID. I don't mind cause it's easier to wait for it I guess but it'd be nice if they could announce it


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 20, 2017)

family is coming home today, trying to enjoy the peace while it lasts :^))


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

"kash register" sounds like a bad gangsta rapper


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

hahah that "sheila" trailer for the bold and the beautiful.. "summer needs a bit sheila" lmao


----------



## Squidward (Dec 20, 2017)

Hoo boy, can't wait for dinner!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2017)

I have like 200 pins in my Super Mario folder on Pintrest, and about 80% of those are SM Odyssey.

I think I have an addiction xDDD


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2017)

-I'm not even joking, I wonder if cutting off my legs with take away this pain.
-I am ever so cold, my hands feel almost numb. It's hard to finish my projects this way.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

Spoiler: why are u sideways grrr



View attachment 212852



all i need is some shades to top it off....but i'm sure there isn't any shades wide enough to fit her fat face


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

Oof, that _So What Are You Reading?_ thread in the Brewster's Cafe reminded me that I still had to turn in my library books. They're way overdue.


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2017)

don't work when youre hungry if you can possibly avoid it, 1 star experience


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2017)

i really want a ukelele


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oof, that _So What Are You Reading?_ thread in the Brewster's Cafe reminded me that I still had to turn in my library books. They're way overdue.



rip i remember if you were like a day late at the uni library where I went they sent you angry reminders lol


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 21, 2017)

a way to earn a little extra tbt every time you post: add keysmashes at the end of every other sentence hjsfkhdsj


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

t.i. not affiliated with the calculators

i lost it


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2017)

omg i won a giveaway yesss


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> rip i remember if you were like a day late at the uni library where I went they sent you angry reminders lol



Oh dang lol


----------



## Moonliet (Dec 21, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2017)

i really hate those things that are like 'top 10 trends that need to die' or '10 trends to avoid at all costs' 
like sssshhhhhhhh let people enjoy things.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 21, 2017)

"The joy that you give from others, is the joy that comes back to you"

Aww... (Get hit by his own weapon)

Toy Story That Time Forgot


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 21, 2017)

monday was wild
in result ill be getting counseling so i guess im glad about that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> rip i remember if you were like a day late at the uni library where I went they sent you angry reminders lol



Oh man mine are overdue like two and a half years, I'd have a whole collection of angry emails xDDD

Anyways so I'm working on this drawing and I need to draw a background on it but... like I've never really worked on backgrounds before so this prob won't end well ^^"


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm hardly ever bored but oh boy am I bored right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

being stuck inside is SO LAMEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it's way too cold for me to be at my desk so I can't even draw


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh dang lol



Yeah it as only like half a buck for being late one day but they sure sent out reminders... But yeah in my case they just forgot to register the book as returned lol so I didn't have to pay


----------



## namiieco (Dec 22, 2017)

lemon boy <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

I'M JUST SO DARN PROUD OF MY CHOMPY DRAWING I CAN'T GET OVER IT :,,,D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 22, 2017)

Aww yeah!  School was cancelled today so I got in the Christmas spirit and decorated a gingerbread house.  I'm gonna wrap the rest of my presents too.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2017)

everything is grrreeeeeaaaaaatttt cause I'm on vacation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 22, 2017)

me: idk i just think it's weird when people only talk about being [pregnant/a stoner/really interested in something/whatever] ://// like dont you have anything else going on in ur life? lol
also me: *hasnt shut up about my brain even Once since my first day on this planet*


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

remember to breathe,,,,


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 22, 2017)

lmfao idk why i feel so awful rn

~~~

like yesterday i was in such a good mood and then the reality of everything hit me and i just feel like i was ****ed over so bad.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

I went from having fun, to feeling stranded here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2017)

Heck yeah, baby! My mom ordered a Journey t-shirt and a Journey album, _Infinity._ Oh, I absolutely cannot wait for them to arrive! I'm totally gonna rock out in the car listening to that CD album.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> me: idk i just think it's weird when people only talk about being [pregnant/a stoner/really interested in something/whatever] ://// like dont you have anything else going on in ur life? lol
> also me: *hasnt shut up about my brain even Once since my first day on this planet*



well i agree you shouldn't get pregnant carelessly but what's wrong with being really into a music group or game as long as it doesn't hurt you?


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 23, 2017)

I peaked that one moment in grade six when I managed to fit a copy of harry potter and the order of the phoenix in my coat pocket


----------



## Magicat (Dec 23, 2017)

Is the word "manager" a gender neutral term, or does the "man" in manager imply that the person being referred to as manager is a man? In the first Spongebob Squarepants movie, Spongebob doesn't get the job as manager of Krusty Krab 2 for being so young, and Mr. Krabs says something to Spongebob like "You can't be a manager because you are a kid. Otherwise it would be called 'kidager'." 
Was that line simply supposed to be a joke, or does that simply support the idea that the "man" in manager is supposed to imply who the person being referred to as manager is. Thus, would it be more correct to refer women, old men, and old women managers as womanager, oldmanager, and oldwomanager respectively, or just refer to all of them as simply "manager??"


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2017)

am i gregnant?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, what a beautiful phone case.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 23, 2017)

my first blog post has 727 views...


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2017)

i need another haircut so bad but i don't want to go back to the place i got this one b/c the woman was so rude but the place was walking distance so it was so convenient...... urk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

namiieco said:


> am i gregnant?



18+2 weeks... _pregananant??_


I woke up at 6am and no one else is awake... I deserve a gold trophy for managing to wake up earlier than my grandma


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

ddlc is everywhere


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 24, 2017)

i wish i could re-experience playing acnl for the first time again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

I just hit 20k views on my user profile on here :>


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

HURRICANE KATRINAAAA 
MORE LIKE HURRICANE TORTILLAAA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

Just thinking about my family arriving at our place tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2017)

hungery


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2017)

I want something but what?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm craving eggnog ;;


----------



## Bcat (Dec 25, 2017)

the christmas group text is a modern day, more annoying version of christmas cards.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2017)

This is what I live for.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 25, 2017)

It?s amazing what you can build with only a stepper motor and a few Lego pieces


----------



## Sosh (Dec 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## dedenne (Dec 25, 2017)

Sosh said:


> bump



how random

how did my tooth fall out in one day :thinking:
Yes, i still have like 10 million baby teeth left


----------



## staticistic1114 (Dec 26, 2017)

i am hunger


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 26, 2017)

oh my god, clam blitz is super super fun. it's probably my all time favorite game mode from splatoon. it was a bit confusing at first but it's great


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2017)

im love the rad feather


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

why do toes exist
they're like
fingers, but on feet


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 27, 2017)

Wake me up when this year ends.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Dec 27, 2017)

why am I awake rn its 3:30am pls


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2017)

My knee is in a really uncomfortable position but I can't move it so I'm kinda stuck :,)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow the after-Christmas depression really hit hard this year.  No wonder I'm playing Miitopia so much...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2017)

kms for new year's please


----------



## Parasite (Dec 27, 2017)

i choose you! the pokemon movie is good everyone


----------



## MayorTian (Dec 27, 2017)

Julian is the spirit animal of Howl from Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

Seriously though why is Miitopia so fun I don't even really like RPGs


----------



## moonford (Dec 27, 2017)

fresh slate for the new year, try to rid the mind of negativity, go to the doctors and get help, legally change my name.

i need to achieve these things.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2017)

i don't even think you really like me anymore and that makes me really sad because you give me so many mixed messages lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2017)

Gonna get myself into shape in 2018.  Just you watch, I'll become a whole new person.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

maybe not kms as much but still sitting down eating food for 12 hours and trying to be social whyyy


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 28, 2017)

Why does it seem like all old people know each other


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 28, 2017)

just taking a quote from a member here with me as i leave...



> There's negativity everywhere, online and IRL, and you can't stop it because that's how people are. After a while, you stop letting it bother you, and instead you learn from it.



i'll try to remember. somehow. hmmmmm

p.s. imma miss this place an wish i could tell why i'm going 
p.p.s. oh man i wasted half of the year on this site. including my summer. which i could of used on doing art
p.p.p.s. well 2017 was complete trash anyway
p.p.p.p.s. year of the DOGGO yey! i will make this year better and not waste it
wisjwosjfbhebsbhdhsjanxnjckckck oh wait high school starts next year ((( well good + suffer = decent? well it can't be worse. unless world war 3 starts rip

anyway

pls forget me persons

but i won't forget u


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2017)

come on shake your body baby do the conga i know u can't control yourself any longer come on shake your body baby do the conga i know u can't control yourself any longer

-my brain for the last several hours or so


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Why is my sister blowing on my ear?? O.e


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

Zane said:


> come on shake your body baby do the conga i know u can't control yourself any longer come on shake your body baby do the conga i know u can't control yourself any longer
> 
> -my brain for the last several hours or so



Where is this from I swear I've heard those lyrics somewhere

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trying to find ways to make a quick buck, and can't apply for a job as I don't live here.


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Where is this from I swear I've heard those lyrics somewhere



ah it's Conga by Gloria Estefan hahaha


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2017)

Would a thread for animated shorts be welcomed somewhere here?

https://youtu.be/mGU6ZjcZd_4


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

^ i think that's such a cute idea!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> ^ i think that's such a cute idea!



Where would you put it? Would you know how to embed youtube vids?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Where would you put it? Would you know how to embed youtube vids?



hmm.. i'm not sure






but this is how you embed yt videos i think. if you put the link in here it should embed i believe? if you click the button and paste it. lmk if it worked


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> hmm.. i'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll figure it out when I'm awake. Did you just change your signature?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'll figure it out when I'm awake. Did you just change your signature?



okay!! and it changes automatically hahaha, it usually will show a diff pic every time


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

trying to be bff with plucky and tad be like :^^^)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


~~~

i'm not in the mood i'm not in the mood i'm no


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 29, 2017)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would a thread for animated shorts be welcomed somewhere here?
> 
> https://youtu.be/mGU6ZjcZd_4



If they're shorts you make yourself you could make a thread about them in The Museum, or otherwise Brewsters Caf? would be a good place for everyone to share animated shorts 

To embed youtube videos you use the video icon and paste the link to the youtube video you want, hope that helps ^^

~~~~

I'm really missing Photoshop right now, I need to get it again sometime soon lol


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 30, 2017)

Do I want that ugly christmas Zelda sweater? It‘s on sale... but do I NEED it?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2017)

Hhhhh I love Bayonetta to death and the steam artworks for badges and backgrounds are awesome.... some fights tho kms x))


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2017)

How to beat that *****??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2017)

Ah, today's the day that my mom's friend and her 8 kids come over, spend the night, and make a general mess of things.  **** me, I guess.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2017)

i use to think that my parents were the perfect role models to look up to and become.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm gonna miss Unicorn being on tbt :,(

Also, I think I know the underlying cause as to why my patella was dislocated just from me putting my pants on. A few weeks ago I tripped up the stairs in my dorm and hit my knee really hard on the step, I had a terrible bruise afterward. I feel kinda stupid now for not getting it checked out but oh well. I can't wait to get this surgery done and over with so I can start recovering.

Oh and one more thing, MY TBT FRIENDS ARE FRICKIN AWESOME WTH


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 31, 2017)

mmmm 2018's gonna be the year i change my entire mindset


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2018)

Is it 2018 already?

Well, new year new knee me, I suppose.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

I can't find my glass :c


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2018)

2018 feels weird but it also feels like it's going to be a really good year?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2018)

Ridley is a pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

**** family gathering, i'm moving somewhere to the forest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2018)

Power's out in my grandma's house for the next hour and a half. The house is cooling down pretty quickly (it's only like -2?F outside, wind chill is even lower!!) but luckily I'm bundled up in two blankets and my hoodie so I'm nice and warm


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2018)

It's so dark outside that I have to turn the lights on and it's just lunchtime ugh


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2018)

You guys really loved me on discord.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, school got delayed for two hours.  So I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2018)

i love this guy's voice sooo much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> You guys really loved me on discord.



everyone was so nice the one time i was there, laughing at my jokes n stuff like damn..


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 2, 2018)

That awkward moment when you connect a new circuit for the first time... and immediately blow a fuse. Oops.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

Why am I awake yet my husband is passed out e.e


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 2, 2018)

tfw your sister is in mexico climbing mountains n **** meanwhile you haven't gotten up from the couch since breakfast


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

How can a 20 year old be more mature than a 26 year old? Like come on *eye roll* xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

slime rancher is hella fun, but a weeeee bit too grindy.


----------



## Marte (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2018)

gosh i just ate wet bread and i nearly gagged


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

Gosh, I've got to turn in those library books. It's been ages since I checked them out. 

Also, I'm thinking of checking out the movie _The Breakfast Club_ from the library. It seems like a pretty good movie.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2018)

I am just dying to play Mario Party 8 again... it's been way too long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

I feel like this picture describes me all too well lmao 
#marioodysseyism


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2018)

the moon is great right now


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 3, 2018)

I need to wash the dishes but seriously cannot be bothered.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

^same.

also if someone has a spare golden axe and diving suit, hmu. do need for new town :^)


----------



## Diancie (Jan 3, 2018)

i need to pee


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

me somewhat having a cold and trying to play some games and do other stuff i should.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2018)

when someone asks u super sick questions and ur just not sure how to reply !!!


----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2018)

I have been sneezing almost non stop since I woke up..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

My MRI is scheduled for tomorrow at 1pm... this oughta be interesting. Really hoping they schedule my surgery before I have to go back to campus on the 15th.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

Not to laugh _at_ you.. but you wonder why things never work out with you and what you wanna do... priorities and stop being good to everyone when they are obviously harming you.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 3, 2018)

i love persona 3 4 and 5 so much


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

p4g is awesome ^

also meh probs not gonna get level 5 steam sale badge thing bleh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

These people on MK Wii alre always either right on my *** or like 500 feet away from me xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

lmao that dude deleting me on steam just bc he's still crushing on me and i politely told him not to say i love you everytime he logs on.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2018)

I saw that old vine yesterday... made me cringe ... lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2018)

im not sure if i should go to college today because i was told i registered correctly but i'm not sure if i did it right even still/my paranoia is really bothering me


----------



## namiieco (Jan 3, 2018)

i really hate that teacher...
she made me fall into one of the most darkest holes i've ever experienced and i was only like, 9 or some ****


----------



## rylan (Jan 3, 2018)

I was so happy earlier today but now my brain crashed. I’m in a depressive episode and I feel like I don’t have anyone to talk to


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2018)

Hmm...snowstorm warnings everywhere but no call from my school yet saying it's cancelled.  C'mon, I really want to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2018)

Do your homework Krystal!!!! USE YOUR WILLPOWER


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

Can't wait to save my boy Weegee in SM3DL


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 3, 2018)

I need to get out of this freaking house forever. Like now. 

...Also, when is my 2ds case getting here cause it just shipped out and I'm already tired of waiting.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 3, 2018)

wow i can't wait to quit band next year and not have to constantly stress out about it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2018)

I got my green boi now :,D


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2018)

Shiny lock is one of the dumbest things ever introduced into Pok?mon I s2g. I realized shiny Cosmog has pink cheeks instead of blue (up until extremely recently I couldn't see the difference lol) and now I want it. ;/ I couldn't even use it since they junked Cosmog by only giving it splash and teleport but I want it anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

Zane said:


> Shiny lock is one of the dumbest things ever introduced into Pok?mon I s2g. I realized shiny Cosmog has pink cheeks instead of blue (up until extremely recently I couldn't see the difference lol) and now I want it. ;/ I couldn't even use it since they junked Cosmog by only giving it splash and teleport but I want it anyway.



Nah, region lock and country specific events are even worse :^)

But yeah I feel you, they made so many dumb decisions with the games in later gens


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2018)

Aww yeah, the call came at like 5:30 a.m. this morning.  Sleeping in is amazing. <3


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2018)

I should probably clean up a little but motivation for it is currently missing.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 4, 2018)

Unless you want to spend your life supressing the urge to brutally main one of your roommates, do not move into a group home. There are better things to go to jail for.


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)

_Accidentally_ spent the whole night binge watching Orange.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2018)

Zane said:


> Shiny lock is one of the dumbest things ever introduced into Pok?mon I s2g. I realized shiny Cosmog has pink cheeks instead of blue (up until extremely recently I couldn't see the difference lol) and now I want it. ;/ I couldn't even use it since they junked Cosmog by only giving it splash and teleport but I want it anyway.



and thats why things like PKHeX exist


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2018)

I hate the term 'hardcore gamer'...it sounds so...elitist.


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2018)

holy hell i walked a lot today

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Nah, region lock and country specific events are even worse :^)
> 
> But yeah I feel you, they made so many dumb decisions with the games in later gens



how did i forget about region specific stuff blegh
/cough japanese-only bonus disc for Pok?mon Colosseum that had Celebi on it ;/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> and thats why things like PKHeX exist



I don't like Pok?mon that aren't legit :[

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I hate the term 'hardcore gamer'...it sounds so...elitist.



I dunno how anyone can call themselves that with a straight face honestly hahahah


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't have my own room here, so it's hard to cry or vent in privacy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

don't really care about the legal or legitness of pok?mon, as long as it doesn't break my game and give bad eggs idc a hoot.

also did i just dream i got a lazy pwp or? xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2018)

Holy crap my left foot feels like an ice cube xDDD


----------



## LiamGG (Jan 5, 2018)

^^ that signature is my goals


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

[wahs internally]

also wish i kinda stayed there but i have to go to this thing tomorrow night also don't wanna make my fren get my cold


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 5, 2018)

my official brand = cats with sunglasses


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2018)

I think that hearin my boi say "WALUIIIIIGIS NUMBAH WAAAANNN!" is like 125% of the reason why I wanna play Mario Party 8 again.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 5, 2018)

i hate u


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2018)

Goodnight


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 5, 2018)

i'm just done. i'm over it. i can't keep fighting for this if you won't fight either.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

was listening to 1999 by Prince earlier on the TV and as I danced the remote control flung out of my hand and hit the wall oops


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 5, 2018)

good way 2 start 2018


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2018)

Why do obituaries say.. 

"He died peacefully in his sleep". 

I used to LOVE sleep. 
Now they tell me I can DIE doing it! O_O 

I've been an insomniac ever since. O_O <- My eyes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

wow my rng suckkkkkkk in new leaf on this save


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2018)

i got a new drawing tablet and omfg im loving this thing so much. <3


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

i love how edgy yoongi is


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

ehehe good to know that event was so crappy lol why did i even go there


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

Man, I can't wait to hear some Journey playing on the radio station!


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

Almost 4.30 and I'm listening to Hetalia songs instead of sleeping  y


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2018)

I love the Nintendo character reference guide and how it tells marketers to make Mario's eye whites "white". It also says to make his teeth white... huh, I woulda never guessed! I was gonna color his teeth purple! xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2018)

RIP France Gall


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2018)

Confusion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2018)

I BEAT THE PERSON IN 2ND PLACE BY 50 SECONDS??


HOW DOES THAT EVEN HAPPEN

Well it got me a gold cup and 3 stars so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2018)

I lost a day somewhere, I thought it was Saturday


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

lol!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 7, 2018)

why do i have to back to college tomorrow i wanna dieeeeEEEEE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

I should probably do my History homework instead of making gifs out of 80s music videos oops


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I should probably do my History homework instead of making gifs out of 80s music videos oops



Omg you should make a GIF out of Sussudio ^o^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg you should make a GIF out of Sussudio ^o^



Hm, alright! I'll make one out of it tomorrow :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hm, alright! I'll make one out of it tomorrow :3



make a derp gif haha.

also ugh tfw when you get important phone calls in the grocery store queue ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hm, alright! I'll make one out of it tomorrow :3



OMG HYPE


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

aaaa i really hope i get this oppurtunity now -birb screeches-


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2018)

apparently it counts as a christmas present to replace things you borrowed and destroyed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

I can't believe how much I used to take walking for granted... and I feel so bad for all the people who take their walking for granted. They just walk to the kitchen to get a drink of don't think about the precious steps that they take on their way there. They probably don't imagine themselves having to pick up their leg to get out of bed and limping their way out there on crutches and then not be able to carry anything back except maybe if it's in a bottle.

Sorry, I'm ranting. I just feel like such a nuisance, having to ask people to help me constantly because I can't walk on my left leg. I used to be so independent...


----------



## moonford (Jan 8, 2018)

I won't regret it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

_"So it's sorta social. Demented and sad, but social, right?"_ - John Bender, _The Breakfast Club_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

i wanna watch bye bye birdie now randomly :i


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

Why must ALL the Kevin’s I meet end up ruining an aspect of my life some how? Like what the fudge man?! That’s like the third Kevin who has messed me over .-.


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2018)

a rainbow being added to the Team Rocket logo is probably the single best thing that's ever happened


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 9, 2018)

Spoiler



this is me


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 9, 2018)

Love is, indeed, destructive.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

hate that you can only order a few items at a time from rv's bruh tis gonna take a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2018)

This screenshot pretty much sums up 70% of what my Youtube recommendations are... the other 30% being meme videos xDD


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2018)

I would describe this level of physical discomfort but there just aren't words


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 9, 2018)

Been without a computer for a week-ish. Did I commit to anything before my break?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2018)

Found the youtube tag. Let's see if this works.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

Hah, I hope it's good news but you coulda waited to call me, maaaan xD


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2018)

can't sleeeeeeep


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2018)

I feel I've found my other half..


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

just found out that kevin clay rose from standby to star for elder price only like, last fall, so we saw him as the lead pretty fresh and just aaaaaaaaaaa i lov ehim so much


----------



## Parasite (Jan 10, 2018)

as i walk around my sock slowly gets pulled off and bunches up in the end of my boot


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2018)

why the **** would i be breaking out in such a weird spot like really? my jawline? i don't get it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Dilgeer said:


> as i walk around my sock slowly gets pulled off and bunches up in the end of my boot



me everytime i accidentally take my mom's socks bc they don't have that elastic at the upper end to keep em in place


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2018)

Hurry up Gamestop! Let me know if you have' em or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

lmao people really think that you can rely on a simple app for not getting pregnant...


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 11, 2018)

Why does my cat think the world was made for her? ;~; I can only do so much and letting you go out to play in the snow/rain is NOT one of them.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 11, 2018)

*breath* ahh.. making my first perler bead was stressful but now I got a new squid trinket!


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 11, 2018)

A mathematician and a programmer jump off a bridge. 
The mathematician falls downward, the programmer falls upward.
What happened? 
.
.
.
Sign error


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2018)

anyway I'm the dumbest person who ever lived


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

thank goodness truffles is finally moving, darn pig. aaaand here's hoping for some gud camper.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2018)

REALLY not looking forward to going to the dentist!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

aaa super excited for next week hope it'll go fine ;o;

also jfc my new 2ds xl battery keeps going bad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

I was afraid that my knee would hurt really bad after the surgery, but though I am in pain it almost doesn't bother me at all. This is actually pretty nice.

Also having my surgery arrival time at 5am really threw my sleep schedule outta whack. It was 5:15 when I woke up and I couldn't tell if it was morning or night  ^^"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Pok?mon Shuffle is real fun actually, and I'm glad it's less freemium than I thought, you don't really have to buy stuff unless you are like a billionaire or more impatient than my mom 

Although the fact that some Pok?mon have like 20% or less catch rate is one thing.. .haha


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 13, 2018)

Why do I even read the news? It‘s just one horrible thing after another, and it somehow miraculously manages to get more horrible every single day.
... I‘ll have to watch some kitten videos while petting my cat to get that conglomerate horribleness out of my system... :|


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2018)

I loooove short shiny hunts <3 got Woobat in less than 100 eggs like a day after getting Oricorio whooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm feeling pretty tired but idk if I should go to sleep or not.

Also I'll never forget when I took my Super Mario blanket to the hospital on my surgery day and the nurse was like "I really like your blanket!" I felt so great cause it's my fav blanket xD


----------



## moonford (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm so weird and annoying, ahahaha.


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel like a faker in every hobby or interest that I have and I don't know how to define myself. I don't even know how to describe by personality or what people think of me. I don't know who I am and I have a low-key constant fear that no one else can tell what's up with me either and that they think I'm weird. 

lolol not to be depressing just a strange feeling.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

I _might_ be getting a kitten and I am insanely excited, I don't know if my sister is really going to go through with it or not but I really hope so, he's a ginger and he's four months old and he's super cute. I told her she'd have to bring him in and tell my mom that he's a present for me, so that way I don't get the aim of all the anger since my mom said we have enough animals already when I asked for a cat originally (when my mom herself has gotten 2 dogs since...) so I really hope her anger is brief if any cause I've wanted a cat for so long now... it's been three years since I lost my baby, and it was her fault. And I'm the only person in the house who actually cares for their animals properly, gets them fixed and gets them shots and everything. So I'm excited and scared and I really hope it works out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

Might have to get a new 2ds xl battery or just a new console and that is one thing I should not buy now T_T


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 14, 2018)

This glass tea pot in mint flavor looks really nice ♡


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm in a good mood rn

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalFish said:


> This glass tea pot in mint flavor looks really nice ♡



I didn't even know you could customize the glass teapot omg totally gonna do that later


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 14, 2018)

i resonate so soundly with hanahaki disease
because
of
you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Might have to get a new 2ds xl battery or just a new console and that is one thing I should not buy now T_T


I had to upgrade from the original 3DS to the new XL and I quite like the XL. Can't use streetpass plaza anymore, and the new screens are slightly more yellow. Could hardly type on the old one though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I'm in a good mood rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If that is the one from Claude's RV, a Japanese person said it was labeled as vinegar for them.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 15, 2018)

i'm
giving up tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I had to upgrade from the original 3DS to the new XL and I quite like the XL. Can't use streetpass plaza anymore, and the new screens are slightly more yellow. Could hardly type on the old one though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah, it's just it charges pretty slow and you can hardly play 3 hours, not that i do that in a row unless i gotta do slow island hopping but yeahh.

claude?? omg i got his card, gotta try!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

uhh i really hope that she got my email and she just got busy not answering it but she knows we'll be there 3 pm so.. ye


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2018)

i wish i improved faster at more important things other than stupid rhythm games.


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 15, 2018)

hhhhhhh i should stop being so bitter and take more responsibility for the whole thing


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah, it's just it charges pretty slow and you can hardly play 3 hours, not that i do that in a row unless i gotta do slow island hopping but yeahh.
> 
> claude?? omg i got his card, gotta try!!


My battery on the new 3ds wouldn't last a full hour. Probably due to daily online play.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2018)

I have an upset stomach and yet I can't stop eating gummy lifesavers xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

mehh dumb throat stop being itchy i do not need that now  time for a whisky.

also lmao my mom.. just go to the pharmacy for your..butt problems and don't use body butter.. there..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm supposed to start trying to bend my knee to keep it from going stiff, but the fact that it's still a bit sore and it's going some nasty looking stitches makes me worried about stretching them around. Idk I'll try to do it later today...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

fuchsia just gimme that damn pwp.. also same goes for you tad you worthless frog.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 16, 2018)

another day another obscure celebrity crush... sigh he's so cute I want 5 of him


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Papyrus doesn't have enough chin to be a legit Waluigi xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Papyrus doesn't have enough chin to be a legit Waluigi xDDD



LMAO I SEE YOU.

also aaaah finally got cabana dresser only need the chair rn aaaaaaa. also got that dang hibiscus hair pin weee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> LMAO I SEE YOU.
> 
> also aaaah finally got cabana dresser only need the chair rn aaaaaaa. also got that dang hibiscus hair pin weee



O SHOOT I MIGHT HAVE A CABANA CHAIR
But I haven't played my game in like 2 months lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> O SHOOT I MIGHT HAVE A CABANA CHAIR
> But I haven't played my game in like 2 months lol



OMFL SEND IT PLS


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 16, 2018)

feeling very eccentric right now i dont know how to stop it im so hyper and just my body wants me to move around help


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 16, 2018)

Bcat said:


> another day another obscure celebrity crush... sigh he's so cute I want 5 of him



Who now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm never pleased with my collectible lineup...

Though I think the best lineup I ever had was when I simply had the Wal Easter egg, the purple candy, and the red rose.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2018)

Why do I have to be so shy? <.<


----------



## riummi (Jan 16, 2018)

Do I actually feel sad or is it just the music making it worse


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 17, 2018)

that user is so ****ing obnoxious holy ****
just play the game


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2018)

Hopeless Opus said:


> that user is so ****ing obnoxious holy ****
> just play the game



Not me?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 17, 2018)

When your finally done with your Health Class homework within 2 hours, its 11:26 P.M. and you got school tomorrow, but you don't want to wake your dad up just to ask him if you can have your phone back. (I've been using a computer, because its an online class. still sucks regardless)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2018)

What happened to my Christmas lights?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm never pleased with my collectible lineup...
> 
> Though I think the best lineup I ever had was when I simply had the Wal Easter egg, the purple candy, and the red rose.



jeez thanks much  i try t be nice y'know.

also all this island youring but for a good cause i want the cabana furniture (i dont want the wall or floor they look hella out of place tho)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> What happened to my Christmas lights?



it said in description they'll go away in january


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 17, 2018)

I have my first therapy session this afternoon ......


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 17, 2018)

I wish I could just run all of my paperwork through a shredder and laugh maniacally while doing so. Someday...!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

http://www.leg.state.vt.us/docs/2000/acts/ACT015.HTM

ahah why would i want CHEDDAR cheese with my apple pie lmao

also aa want marshal


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 17, 2018)

@ people on here who dont use invisible mode which means that they show up in the last ten visitors on profiles ........ why tho.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> @ people on here who dont use invisible mode which means that they show up in the last ten visitors on profiles ........ why tho.



lol i could never use invisible mode unless i was on hiatus or stuff, too annoying trying to be actually online also when you are doing businesses with people and you need to track em down rip


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

I made a recording of myself discussing that horrible dream I had this morning and I actually started crying uncontrollably. It was really sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

tfw it's saturday in game and you can't TT more because kk slider kjsdfhsdjf


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Who now?





Spoiler: this cutie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Whoa, lol you really are that oblivious... well don't come to me and whine about it later. I'm tired hearing of that, I don't care what he buys or what "good" he is, he's being an ass to your family and especially you, but fine...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

I thought my left foot was really red because it was swollen and maybe there was some serious underlying medical issue, but I just rubbed a baby wipe on it and oh, no. It waz just the Betadine that the surgeon put on my foot before he operated on my knee.
I feel like a huge weight was just lifted >__>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Why do all of my life's difficulties have to hit me all at once :,)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2018)

I've been thinking of requesting a break-up song by Journey on Valentine's Day, even though it's about a month away. My Chemistry teacher has this song request sheet, and I think it would be quite lovely to hear someone screaming his heart out about an unpromising relationship, and how they both went their separate ways.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 18, 2018)

A ghost legit warned me about an earthquake right before it happened... It wasn't huge. Just 4.2 but it was crazy that "something" decided to warn me about it...


----------



## John Wick (Jan 18, 2018)

I was a failure at math. 

Algebra. 

Al..ge..bra. 

Algae - bra! 

Tis something a female fish wears!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Why does the sun rise on TBT at 4am?? xDD 

Hell the night's still got three and a half hours on me where I live.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does the sun rise on TBT at 4am?? xDD
> 
> Hell the night's still got three and a half hours on me where I live.



yeah so weird lol.. bruh here it's not up that early unless it's like early summer


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

My knee looks like something out of a horror movie lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My knee looks like something out of a horror movie lmao



lmao is it on its period? 

also ugh i kinda wanna ask someone who does amiibo service but yeah i cant be on wonky hours like before ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lmao is it on its period?


Nah the stitches make it look like a resurrected monster

I remember I was talking to my friend on discord and I said you wanna see my stitches and he like flipped out so hard and he's like NO DONT SHOW ME PLEASE I almost died laughing xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nah the stitches make it look like a resurrected monster
> 
> I remember I was talking to my friend on discord and I said you wanna see my stitches and he like flipped out so hard and he's like NO DONT SHOW ME PLEASE I almost died laughing xDD



i see xD

lel u can show me u know my discord ahaha.

also i really hope i don't get some random crap peppy move in now uuuughh


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 18, 2018)

i started a pearl randomizer nuzlocke and so far i have got a swampert with magic guard as my starter, a weavile with rock head and a blissey with shield dust


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

I feel like living the rest of the day off of chocolate milk and sleep... is that too much to ask?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 18, 2018)

i can't believe i made that totally inappropriate, unnecessary 'joke'
what is wrong with me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

hope i didn't mess it up by changing the time by like 3 hours but yeah not that i will woo hoo now anyways


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Spoiler: This convo kills me everyday


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2018)

when you terrified-ly check your bank account and have a lot more than u thought is sincerely the best feeling in the world


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 18, 2018)

I think my eyesight has somehow gotten even worse hngnghn
went to the eye doctor's in the summer for stronger lenses but kept the frames. I've had this pair for like,,, a little over two years and I'm starting to outgrow them
I should've replaced them back then hhh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: This convo kills me everyday
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213789



I'm glad to see no one is safe from our stoner convos. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm glad to see no one is safe from our stoner convos. XD



Ikr, duuuuude they are so lit!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

You know, I've spent this winter break knowing that something was missing from my life... I thought, maybe it was the use of my left knee, or maybe it was the fact that I can't go places easily anymore. But no, I now remember what it is that I miss so dearly from my life...

*Physics!!* ​


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)

one day my friends will stop being cringy


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Town of Salem is ruining me, why do I keep playing it?


----------



## moonford (Jan 19, 2018)

"YOU whipped cream mayonnaise cracker bich"

What a nice selection of words, totally not dehumanizing and insensitive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I swear the ****, if slavery is brought up I'll snap.

I am Irish you dumb bimbo, we have no history of practicing slavery we were the slaves. Putting all white people in one category is so ugly, so stop and read a few history books about all the different kinds of white people; there is a wide range! Crazy, I know.


Is it just me or is it becoming trendy to hate on white people for something their ancestors may or may not have done? The Americans, British and Dutch had fairly rich relationships with slavery whereas the Irish had no involvement with slavery in the way most people who know nothing about Irish history would expect, we were slaves but we don't complain all the time about it in the present day; do we? 

The British and Irish have and had a rough relationship which has been rocky for centuries because of British greed; we have good reasons to complain because the issues are still alive today, albeit different and less traumatic like they previously  were. Ever heard of the toubles? Fairly recent in our history. There are still current terrible social issues because of political affiliation and religion today because of it. 


I love having convos with myself and bashing gross people in my head, haha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Man I can't believe tbt has been dead for an hour and a half, it's actually kinda starting to worry me .-.


----------



## riummi (Jan 19, 2018)

hmm I know he sees her as a sister but it still kinda bothers me ;;


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

I was thinking about one of my missing cats. 
Moona. 

I called him Moona, because from the day he was born (from my cat Bop, and her man Tails) everytime I'd go to look at him feeding with his two bro's and sister, his backside was facing me. 
MOONING me. 

I swear I never saw his face until he was three months old. O_O 

Anyhow.. he grew up, and learned to kill. 
As cats tend to do.

I'd be up at 5.00 AM, with a garbage bag, collecting the bodies of murdered birds, before the neighbors woke up. 

Moona was sweet. 
He was a murderer though. 
Single-PAW-edly destroying the ecosystem. 

I think National Parks & Wildlife had a bounty on him. 

I miss you, Poopyfoot. (That was his nickname. When he was a kitten, everytime he used the litter box, he stepped in his poop on the way out.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

need to get more fairy tale items for my upper floor room, thinking of maybe the mush set or stuff since it'd go well with the weeding set.. hm?

although it's like.. not autumn for a good while in my town aha.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

I want this project done asap, but either too cold or too distracted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Been up for almost 3 hours (woke up at 4:30), and I'm still waiting for my parents to get up. I have to rely on them to get me stuff like my ice pack.

I mean I could prob do it myself but it takes a lot out of me to hop into the kitchen on my crutches.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

lmao you don't have to delete our convo bc i heavily dislike trump lolol.

also yeah kerokerokeroppi thing worked good with the weeding set although i might get a different floor so it'll get more colorful :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

I haven't been on either one of my towns for two weeks.  I feel kinda guilty but I mean I'm glad I've learned how to stop playing for long periods because for the longest time I played every day for hours.  Get used to it, villagers.  College is coming...


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 20, 2018)

how is it already 11 i swear i woke up like 30 minutes ago

also thinking about getting a new laptop?? maybe? i mostly use my pc but it'd be nice to draw in bed oof ((not sure if that's such a great idea though lol i'd probably never get up))


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

haaaaa so many kerokerokeroppi items plus i'd need 2 of some items kms lol


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 20, 2018)

Spoiler: i googled 'solemn face' for refs for a drawing im doing and this is the first image that shows up


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2018)

I burnt the bacon so badly literally almost all of it was black oops


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2018)

i feel like i'm so disconnected from you it actually hurts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 20, 2018)

why are sjws so disgusting and why are they still a thing in 2018?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

****, my inner fangirl is overtaking my personality.


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2018)

love it when my every message and post glitches out


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I burnt the bacon so badly literally almost all of it was black oops



rip me everytime trying to fry stuff aha lmao.

also i really want like, a burger now? lol


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm hungry but I literally just ate two slices of pizza. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

done with kerokerokeroppi stuff earlier now to get the million of pompompurin **** lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2018)

sometimes I'm like overwhelmed by my affection for a person, it's actually a pretty cool feeling


----------



## Marte (Jan 23, 2018)

Overslept


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm blown away by the size of a slice of pizza in the US. 

On TV shows, it covers the persons HEAD. 

One slice is bigger than our large Aussie pizza.  

What does the entire pizza look like? 

A planet unto itself? O_O


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2018)

5 hours is 5 too few.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2018)

Meh, found this real cool 70s dress at work, sadly I looked like some old church lady in it so no lol


----------



## namiieco (Jan 23, 2018)

lately i've been so thirsty. i've drank 5 cups already today
thats a lot of me. i use to drink 1-2 cups a day.


----------



## riummi (Jan 23, 2018)

classes start tmrw! Hope all goes well


----------



## Mariotag (Jan 23, 2018)

Like, what do I do? There's so much I want to do, and so many ppl I wanna hang out with. I want to enjoy things I used to enjoy, but I feel like if I do so, it'd be a disrespect to others. And it's overwhelming chaos. And like, all I can motivate myself to do is kinda, well, nothing.
And, I kinda don't wanna come off as too serious, or to get others worried about me, but I just dunno.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

ayy time to watch some movies and probably get something more to lunch but i bet that other banana is smooshed as well ech


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2018)

this song is so good.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 24, 2018)

heck its been awhile


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

^nice sig lel

also ugh i should totally watch that movie but i can't find it cheap nor find a good stream rip


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 25, 2018)

_How can my feet smell if they don't have a nose?_


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2018)

I want to paint my nails again but I can't decide what color I want.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

Please just leave the house so we can relax, my goodness.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ^nice sig lel
> 
> also ugh i should totally watch that movie but i can't find it cheap nor find a good stream rip



Showbox is awesome, not for everyone but they have many many movies! I use it for almost anything I need to watch <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> I'm blown away by the size of a slice of pizza in the US.
> 
> On TV shows, it covers the persons HEAD.
> 
> ...



LOL that's usually NY or Italian style pizza.
Places like Pizza Hut makes em smaller, so a lot of us miss out unless we go to a particular place.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

yeah i know a few but ya i don't have android unless it's just an app for the actual page but i'd rather not clog my computer.. they are kinda mainstream so i'll just go look for the dvd's


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah i know a few but ya i don't have android unless it's just an app for the actual page but i'd rather not clog my computer.. they are kinda mainstream so i'll just go look for the dvd's



I think there's MovieHD for Apple as well, if that's what you have.
Not sure of any websites, but I know what you mean c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I think there's MovieHD for Apple as well, if that's what you have.
> Not sure of any websites, but I know what you mean c:



yeah i don't think we should share "illegal" sites either so yeah xD

and ye i got iphone :3
--

also gdi if this is sent with ems that is _not_ what i ordered.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 25, 2018)

i hope this is what you wanted, sweetheart.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

-I swear I can listen to Jonathon Young covers all day.
-I really hope I get my town together before my self-diagnosed OCD takes over LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> yeah i don't think we should share "illegal" sites either so yeah xD
> 
> and ye i got iphone :3
> --
> ...



Oh right sorry xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

I placed a hold on one of Billy Joel's CD albums, _An Innocent Man._ I've listened to some of the songs on there already. It's currently available at a public library, but I requested to check it out at another one that's nearer to me.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 26, 2018)

I want to go paintball shooting. I've done it once, but that was years ago. I just want to run around and have fun for once.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

wait what since when are spiders available in march?? wtf i haven't seen one but. gee sure i still need it but im not gonna shake all the fruit trees for it... well time to plant more reg trees.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 27, 2018)

me: [adds 2 songs in finnish to my playlist]
spotify: Ohh h you want to only listen to finnish music??? recommendations ONLY in finnish, yes? here you go :')


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> me: [adds 2 songs in finnish to my playlist]
> spotify: Ohh h you want to only listen to finnish music??? recommendations ONLY in finnish, yes? here you go :')



aaand that's why i don't even bother with it... and some other reasons but yeah.
--

tfw you forget about that damn weather station thing pwp but i wanted to not hit tad anymore ( pfft.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 28, 2018)

It’s a dog eat dog world out there. All those politically correct special snowflakes won‘t survive a day outside their little safe space bubble. I don’t mean this in an angry way (I really don’t), I actually feel sorry for them. By denying reality, they deny themselves the opportunity to build resilience. Their inevitable wake-up call will be quite unpleasant, I imagine.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

^yeah they are the worst.. smh grow up and stop being so easily offended by everything.
--

also RIP Mort Walker. I had many great moments with _Beetle Bailey_.

and RIP Ingvar Kamprad also I guess.


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> It’s a dog eat dog world out there. All those politically correct special snowflakes won‘t survive a day outside their little safe space bubble. I don’t mean this in an angry way (I really don’t), I actually do feel sorry for them. By denying reality, they deny themselves the opportunity to build resilience and defenses. Their wake-up call will be quite unpleasant, I imagine.



Don't feel sorry for them, they have awful personalities generally.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Zendel said:


> Don't feel sorry for them, they have awful personalities generally.



Yep, lol they are everywhere didn't get a t-shirt.

also meh boring weekend except that i got to watch a star wars movie.. tfw you miss work


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol how do people stand being so devoid of personality and incapable of critical thinking


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2018)

"if i get cut, so are you"
PFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 
I'M HIDING MY EMOTIONS AWAY FOREVER GOODNIGHT AND GOOD LUCK SWEETIE


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

hnnng s?rgio godinho's new album is real gud, man. pretty different from his older things but heckkk enjoyable


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 29, 2018)

Acquiring perfect persimmons isn't possible in New Leaf since all persimmons are already perfect.


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2018)

cat and dog not letting me fold the laundry, they keep crowding me every time I try. annoying but so cute at the same time


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2018)

my aesthetic is completely compromised by my hilarious avatar


----------



## riummi (Jan 29, 2018)

after so long of dealing with dry skin from every single foam cleanser I've tried....I FINALLY FOUND THE ONE
sweet jesus it feels so nice to find a product that doesn't make my skin peel from being so taut 
it doesnt even irritate my skin in the slightest!! no red patches!! it's taken only 5 years to find the one


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

Sometimes I think I should just give up and just wait for you... It's less painful.


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2018)

it was really sunny earlier, I should've got up but I fell back asleep instead </3


----------



## Minto (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm tired of being sick. I'm actually so exhausted.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

I swear, you complain about messes that you do yourself. And can't depend on your son for the simplest of tasks, so almost feeling like his maid now.


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

I haven't taken my meds in a month honestly no wonder my body hates me i am literally the worst

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also im like *really* sick at the moment and I'm honestly prepared to sue my own immune system I should be better than the flu oof


----------



## Loriii (Jan 31, 2018)

So many kiss*** people in our local gaming group lol


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 1, 2018)

Someone just randomly used the word “engrammatic” in a casual conversation. I thought it was only ever used by dead old Greek guys, dead old psychiatrist guys and, of course, Star Fleet doctors, haha. I have honestly never seen anyone use it in real life before. Interesting.

... Also, I should probably watch less Star Trek, lol.


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 1, 2018)

//Accidental double post


----------



## Espurr (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

tfw you miss to path THAT ONE TINY SPOT ON THE UPPER RIGHT SIDE YOU ABSOLUTELY DONT WANT A VILLAGER TO PLOT DOWN.... yeah guess what **** you drift you are going.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

lmao no i won't reply because that made absolutely no sense and if you can't take that i pretty much dislike anyone's positive opinion on trump if they are like that.. also you don't have to stand by him lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lmao no i won't reply because that made absolutely no sense and if you can't take that i pretty much dislike anyone's positive opinion on trump if they are like that.. also you don't have to stand by him lol.



))))))))


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ))))))))



yeah, sorry i don't treat people with silk gloves but sure i'm not gonna bother you anymore obv. not worth it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah, sorry i don't treat people with silk gloves but sure i'm not gonna bother you anymore obv. not worth it.



No it's not worth it to bother me thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No it's not worth it to bother me thank you



good have fun with your special sensitive club of amigos, gbye.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 1, 2018)

what


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2018)

this thread is all bugged out i'm going 2 deliver the winning post and fix it everyone make way

- - - Post Merge - - -

I REALLY DID IT LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

^grats..

also ugh i feel kinda empty after reading that book because it was real good and didn't find a new today. o well maybe weekend or if i look at work next week.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 2, 2018)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, OW! I fell off the swing.


----------



## Dormire (Feb 2, 2018)

(Pop Team Epic opening plays in the background)
How is his grinding in WoW doing? How do I cook Egg in Nest without overcooking the egg? Hmm...


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2018)

keep forgetting valentines day is coming up even tho i'm trying to remember it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2018)

im a ****ing mistake in this house.

should it surprise me? no. everyone on this house has made me feel like an idiot since 2014.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

I counted down without you. Should this year end without you...

- - - Post Merge - - -



cammy said:


> what



Doki dokiii


----------



## pidge (Feb 3, 2018)

in 2018, it's likely TBT will hit 100 000 users which is hella cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just ate two tubes of icing why did I do that


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

any time there's a thread asking about "underrated [whatever]" people always post incredibly famous and critically lauded stuff and I'm just ssssjkjkgfkdk hahahaha


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

If you feel bad about being mean to someone does that mean you are actually nice?


----------



## Minto (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate being able to only see my boyfriend once a week, but tomorrow's finally that day and I'm actually so excited to spend time with him.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

My taste in music may or may not be trash.  I can't stand the **** they blasted during the Winter Carnival sports.  "Gucci Gang", huh?  Lemme turn up my cheesy Ed Sheeran album so I don't have to hear that utter ear torture.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

Zane said:


> any time there's a thread asking about "underrated [whatever]" people always post incredibly famous and critically lauded stuff and I'm just ssssjkjkgfkdk hahahaha



yeah at least with the film one.. lmao everything tarantino is like bad and overrated lol


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2018)

Leslie Odom jr ?s rendition of the America the beautiful watered my crops, cleared my skin, and cured my depression


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

how can people NOT like jar jar binks??? i mean he's flippin awesome and probably the reason why i did not fall asleep watching episode 1 (it was.. eh pretty bland tbh but i guess watching 2 and 3 will make it more making sense).


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

lol quit my job today in a tr?s dramatique fashion


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

Wish I wasn't so sensitive. Would rather be like this than numb, but still. Wish I didn't hurt so much.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 5, 2018)

I got bored and decided to read reviews of the place I work at online and the very first one I read was a 1-star review of one of the co-workers nobody likes to work with and I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

lmao someone seems to have that floor but they went offline aaa


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 6, 2018)

When I took my glasses off in class today, a friend commented that my right eye looks like it's been punched. I must have a serious case of panda eyes.


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

people keep on giving me too much change back which is great


----------



## Antonio (Feb 6, 2018)

Fun fact:


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 6, 2018)

Ugh I'm so tired yet I don't wanna nap.

And my toes have been hypothermia-ed ever since I got out of bed..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)

I really hope I won't get a cold now hhhh hdumb ice weather


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2018)

feeling like i might take another long vacation from this site soon ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2018)

Current mood:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Current mood:



Honestly that's me most of the time girl.  On a side note, they cancelled school tomorrow so I've got that going for me which is nice.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 6, 2018)

you guys just don't get it do you LMAOoo


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2018)

that one time I accidentally hurt my hand and for a bit, I thought it felt kind of nice even when it still obviously hurt a bit...

I want ramen


----------



## John Wick (Feb 7, 2018)

Why does it make the news when a Shark is seen in the ocean? 

Where the hell else would it be?  

What's next for the news? 

BREAKING: TREE FOUND IN PARK!


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 7, 2018)

How does it feel to suddenly have the tables turned on you in your own sick mind game? I can play by the same rules, you know. Do you like it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

too tired kms


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

You know what? I'm not _that_ obsessed with Journey as I was before. Of course, I still think their songs are fantastic. It's just, lately I've been listening to Billy Joel. I can't stop listening to his songs. It's my latest obsession.


----------



## pidge (Feb 7, 2018)

I can't find pink lilies anywhere and I'm ready to kill for some now

- - - Post Merge - - -

my name is Cat
and im no theef
i holed the puf
betwene my teef
wen men is sleep
my self i plees
i jump on up
i crumch the ches


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

Suddenly thought of this.


----------



## riummi (Feb 8, 2018)

I am a mess


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 8, 2018)

It's already Thursday. Huh. The weekend feels so needed right now as I'd really need more sleep.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 8, 2018)

I can?t wait for tomorrowww


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2018)

friday tomorrow well let's hope they don't put like 4 people at lunch at once when we are less people... ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> friday tomorrow well let's hope they don't put like 4 people at lunch at once when we are less people... ugh



Huh, I forgot that tomorrow was Friday for a moment!  Hopefully they won't do that :c


----------



## moonford (Feb 9, 2018)

Why does this kind of thing happen to me and family/friends all the time? When will it stop?


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2018)

Just got back in from taking a walk around town.. a guy yelled at me from his car as he drove past me but I couldn't tell what he said loool was it an insult? a funny one-liner? a come-on? a psychic trying to tell me how I'll die? I'll never know


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2018)

Another shark thing here. 

On the news (in Australia) they said "Police are looking for a maneating shark". 

What were they going to do? 
Arrest it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2018)

^Lol.. I guess they gotta warn people so they don't swim too near it and get killed but yeah I see your point.

also @dawn yesterday was better aha but then we were more people so yerr^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 10, 2018)

do I start again on art now...orr do I go to sleep 
Probably need to sleep for work tomorrow...but I also feel like drawing on this thing I've been doing for ages??


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 10, 2018)

... Aaand I ran into a game-breaking bug. Yay. Luckily, this time I have a savefile from before I triggered it, but I still lost a good chunk of progress :| Ugh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

I almost forgot about my cute lil N64 logo... still one of the best things I've gotten from someone on this site ^^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2018)

This site has been loading very slowly for me lately.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

You know, I got super hyped when I figured out you could be 64-bit boi on Super Mario Odyssey, but when I saw my boi wearing a frickin _wedding dress??_ 

I completely lost it xDDD


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm so sleepy urrrrkkk.. I got to bed a little later but still. jeez. is this what being old is like


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 10, 2018)

That moment when you remember you've got a family gathering tomorrow and you'll have to socialize by talking about things you don't really wanna think about right now.  Love when that happens. :,)


----------



## riummi (Feb 11, 2018)

so happy we were able to recover the website we made for a history project! If anyone wants to see it:
http://79944003.weebly.com

we almost went to nationals :'))


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2018)

better be warmer next week smh this cold weather can do die


----------



## carp (Feb 11, 2018)

lmao how is it only the second day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

Some people relax when they draw but for me drawing is very anxiety-inducing... I have a fear of messing up .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2018)

lol i cant even draw "properly" so i don't care. i mean do occasionally doodle if i get the feel but yeah..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

That moment when you're casually scrolling through your feed on Pinterest and then frigin handsome asf Waluigi keeps poppin up outta nowhere xDDD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

_Pls stop shipping my boy Wal with Rosalina pls and ty_, he deserves better than her smfh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _Pls stop shipping my boy Wal with Rosalina pls and ty_, he deserves better than her smfh



sure i'll ship waluigi with darth vader if you wanna


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2018)

gdi lags


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2018)

The saddest part is that this is really the kind of thing you little rodents think is funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

oh my god them lag posts someone delete lol


----------



## Minto (Feb 14, 2018)

I keep getting sea cucumbers in animal crossing and the only thing I can think of is Kevin the sea cucumber from that episode of spongebob.


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2018)

Minto said:


> I keep getting sea cucumbers in animal crossing and the only thing I can think of is Kevin the sea cucumber from that episode of spongebob.



KEVVVVVV-IIIIINNNNNN!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 14, 2018)

i promise to myself ill be the best version of me that my 2015 , 2016 and my 2017 version of me wont even know who am i.
<3.


----------



## Seroja (Feb 14, 2018)

why is losing weight so hard?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Seroja said:


> why is losing weight so hard?



no idea but gaining is even harder unless you like sit on your ass all day.

also gdi should have bought that shirt uughh


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2018)

can't sleep, suddenly miserable abt everything for no reason lol. also starving, and thinking nostalgically about that feature in gen 4-5 where your badges would get dull and u could polish them


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Today while playing New Leaf I saw Rhonda shaking a tree, then quickly glancing in my direction and after seeing me she turned in the other direction and ran away.  I'm not sure why but it was pretty funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> Today while playing New Leaf I saw Rhonda shaking a tree, then quickly glancing in my direction and after seeing me she turned in the other direction and ran away.  I'm not sure why but it was pretty funny.



lmao gotta love when they act weird XD


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> no idea but gaining is even harder unless you like sit on your ass all day.
> 
> also gdi should have bought that shirt uughh





i sit around all day and i cant put on weight.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 15, 2018)

So done cleaning after people who don't care about it being clean. I can't keep it up.


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2018)

it's not gonna be a good day.


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2018)

why does life have to be so cruel? why do those who are young have to be taken away when the bright-side is near and dear? why does an illness make us do these things and think these things? why are intrusive thoughts so painful and why do they make us think that it is a solution? why do we have this illness? why does it never stop until we stop breathing? why?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2018)

good morning starshine, the earth says hellooooo...

damn i need to watch Hair again.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

i really like josephine mathias


----------



## pique (Feb 16, 2018)

mayonnaise could be an instrument if you really wanted it to


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm only at the beginning of the second area in Conker's Bad Fur Day and I can't take it anymore oml xDDD
Humor is crude asf for an N64 game but it's just so great

I like saying "This... is an _N64 game_.... that says "i'ma punch the **** outta that squirrel!!" like could it possibly get any better omg x,D

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> So done cleaning after people who don't care about it being clean. I can't keep it up.



sameeee omg

My roommate's bedroom is really cluttered and messy, and when she goes in the bathroom she leaves like toothpaste in the sink and hair on the counter and trash in the can _without a trash bag_... like dude that's stuff a lil 5 year old tot does wth 

I don't even pick it up though, I'm like screw this I'm crippled lol she can clean her own mess


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

conker's bad fur day is like best game ever <3

also damn i hope the book and multimedia sale next week go well, we need to get rid of the young adult books if anything...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2018)

Sheila said:


> conker's bad fur day is like best game ever <3


Finally an N64 game we agree on lol
(though I'm an N64 junkie so I like p much every game )



I really can't wait until March... February is my least favorite month out of the year (besides August), and being in a leg brace makes it pretty hard to get around when it's really snowy/icy outside ya know? :/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

haha true but honestly anyone who denies the greatness of cbfd is just bad imo 

and yeah february sucks tbh yea...


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

If you say you'll miss me, don't wait til last minute to really show it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

ugh last time i play that **** game for a long time also mom stop having like best luck ever


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2018)

I want to hug a big fluffy dog


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 17, 2018)

oof, standardized testing this week. And they said we'd be done with it in high school...


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

This woman talks so loudly...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 18, 2018)

lmao
i'm boutta go to sleep,, i know he said that in the moment but i hate being accused as a liar.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2018)

i need to watch the last jedi o3o


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 18, 2018)

It’s been a while since I had makgeolli

I’ve wasted all weekend by doing nothing but sleeping - up to 16 hours a day. I basically wake up to do the daily things, like brushing teeth and eating- after that I return to bed. Better than sleeping too little, eh?
I don’t see the fun in being awake... I look forward to sleeping every day,
I’m betting all my money on this one final ‘project’. I could lose it and feel even more miserable, but the chance of obtaining that elixir would relieve all my pain, and that is all I want.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm so cold and hungry LOL


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2018)

yall know u don't have to respond to trolls right


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2018)

I GOT TWO WALUIGI EGGS

I AM UNSTOPPABLE


----------



## pidge (Feb 18, 2018)

I want to change my User Title Color thing but man I can't justify the bells


----------



## Seroja (Feb 18, 2018)

Yonkorin said:


> It’s been a while since I had makgeolli
> 
> I’ve wasted all weekend by doing nothing but sleeping - up to 16 hours a day. I basically wake up to do the daily things, like brushing teeth and eating- after that I return to bed. Better than sleeping too little, eh?
> I don’t see the fun in being awake... I look forward to sleeping every day,
> I’m betting all my money on this one final ‘project’. I could lose it and feel even more miserable, but the chance of obtaining that elixir would relieve all my pain, and that is all I want.



if i could drink i'd definitely try makgeolli first. i always looked at it with longing lmao. also all the best with your project yon! you can do it <3


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

It's one thing having a migraine, it's another when everyone else insists on being loud for no reason lol.

I don't want to leave tomorrow...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2018)

So I need to talk with the astrophysics professor about the astronomy club (cause I'm the pres and it's in like really bad standing so I wanna get it back up and goin good) and we're tryin to decide on a time to meet, and when I told him I could meet with him on Tues at 12pm or 4pm, he said "well I work out at 12pm so let's do 4:10" and I'm like OMF THE ASTROPHYSICS PROFESSOR TOLD ME HE WORKS OUT THIS IS SO GREAT

Idek why I found it funny tbh

I feel like when I'm an astrophysicist I'll be too busy studying planets n stuff to work out lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 19, 2018)

Seroja said:


> if i could drink i'd definitely try makgeolli first. i always looked at it with longing lmao. also all the best with your project yon! you can do it <3



I actually prefer flavored soju but makgeolli is good too! With some fried chicken haha
Thanks bb! <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2018)

I really wish we could have gotten sushi today, maybe I can convince my boyfriend to take me if I pay since I got my taxes back... I JUST WANT IT SO BAD!! Saw some in the store but since we were going somewhere we couldn't get it... and then my sister showed me sushi SHE HAD and now I'm just like... -_- I need sushi meow!!!! Maybe I'll have some hot sake and miso and just eat a milllion kinds of rolls!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

kms for real...

... also omg some people that come into our store is freaking insane


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 19, 2018)

i ordered fire emblem warriors special edition today! cant wait to play it tomorrow


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

i wanna get a few more vinyls but i need to save money


----------



## namiieco (Feb 19, 2018)

i really wan to write songs


----------



## carp (Feb 19, 2018)

time goes rly slowly sometimes yknow


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

Why are people like so nice to me? It doesn't make sense! <3

Thank you so much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2018)

It'd sure be swell if my leg could wake tf up and start acting normal again so I can take this stupid brace off


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

icebreakers are nice but they sting my tongue like hell


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm dropping it now, I'm done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2018)

TBT user xSuperMario64x is eternally grateful for SMO models on The Models Resource


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

aAaaaa cant believe the shirt was still in store.. so glad it came out from hiding hnnnnngg.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't wait til we can both move out and leave all this behind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2018)

v a p o r w a v e   a e s t h e t i c   b o i z


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2018)

My god, listening to those Journey songs made me so fired up. I pranced all around the room as I listened to _Separate Ways_ and _Chain Reaction._ 

I know I've posted that I listen to Billy Joel more often now, but Journey's the one that can make me all riled up. Hell yeah.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

So in love with Monster Hunter World <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

aa so happy found the edition of the french hair musical i wanted... derp is derp <3

also aside from that nice shirt i found a nice denim vest imma pimp when i get some nice patches n stuff.


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

My hair is down at my belly button and I want to cut it up to my collarbones.. 
To yolo or not to yolo, that is the question


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> My hair is down at my belly button and I want to cut it up to my collarbones..
> To yolo or not to yolo, that is the question



can you send it to me if you cut it off, mine grows so slow i'm really miffed


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> can you send it to me if you cut it off, mine grows so slow i'm really miffed



Will do  Haha, waiting for it to grow can be a pain, are you growing it out?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Will do  Haha, waiting for it to grow can be a pain, are you growing it out?



Yeah and it's like, just down to my boobs.. I mean on decimetre more could nice but no it's like it's just there even if I trim the ends regularly and use conditioners, masks etc. I'd totally go for the vitamins but they are so expensive x,x


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah and it's like, just down to my boobs.. I mean on decimetre more could nice but no it's like it's just there even if I trim the ends regularly and use conditioners, masks etc. I'd totally go for the vitamins but they are so expensive x,x



Indeed, they are super expensive! Sooner or later it will have to grow, haha. Mine grows too fast, I used to have it dyed darker, but It was too much of a hassle to keep it like that because of the roots 

…hair is such a struggle!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Indeed, they are super expensive! Sooner or later it will have to grow, haha. Mine grows too fast, I used to have it dyed darker, but It was too much of a hassle to keep it like that because of the roots
> 
> …hair is such a struggle!



Yeah.. I'm considering wasting some on it though if it actually helps x.x Yeah I dye it somewhat darker as well and yeah I agree the roots/natural color growing out is so annoying like bruh stop showing my weird brown I don't like aha.

yep! for sure aha


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

Lol the lady talking with my Gramma is so loud. But still a sweetheart. Guess I'm awake now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cCupcakeo said:


> My hair is down at my belly button and I want to cut it up to my collarbones..
> To yolo or not to yolo, that is the question



Lucky! So cool! Trying to grow it this long too, mine is only mid-back


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

^ikr, like, maan can my hair stop growing so slow and speed up a bit...

also lol mom you really don't like my fashion style do you lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I know I've posted that I listen to Billy Joel more often now, but Journey's the one that can make me all riled up. Hell yeah.



Both are lit asf ^^
I especially like Billy Joel cause he's my piano man 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> also lol mom you really don't like my fashion style do you lol



I'm p sure my dad hates my fashion sense... like right now I'm wearing a tie-dye shirt and a peace-sign necklace, that's like my go-to thing but back when I was like 12-13 my dad used to get mad at me when I would dress like this cause he's like "hippies suck wth" and I'm like idc lol

So 6 years later, still dressin how I want. Keep that flower child flair


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, hippie 5lyf man.

And yeah I dress hippie as much as I can for work, have to sacrifice nice shirts(sometimes, guess they are still kinda hippie by todays standards..although i so have some hippie stuff that work at work lol) and necklace since I have to carry around stuff and yeah they'd get stuck and dirty..

your dad is mean


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> your dad is mean



He is tho xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> He is tho xD



yeah i can tell if he nags on you for that like does he even know what the hippie culture is all about lol.. or did he read jerry falwell's take on it lmao


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

You are almost there then @honeyaura, not far away!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2018)

Haha I envy you guys! I’ve always wanted really long hair but even just growing it out to my shoulders looks really bad... I’ve learned to just stick with it at about chin length, that’s where it looks best.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

Mine totally looks best the longer it is bc my weird face shape. I wanna grow bangs again but they grow so fast I have to take care of them too often which is kinda expensive if you want it nicely done, and I have thick hair so 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also why cant i find that girl with the eon ticket uuuugh. i mean i can't really go to the store and ask like "who is (girl) can she come back" lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2018)

xSuperMario64x's words of wisdom:


----------



## Marte (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Mine totally looks best the longer it is bc my weird face shape. I wanna grow bangs again but they grow so fast I have to take care of them too often which is kinda expensive if you want it nicely done, and I have thick hair so




Same! I want bangs again too! People look so good with it!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Same! I want bangs again too! People look so good with it!



Yeah i know right! (unless it's those super short bangs people have just because it's trendy.. look unless you have like a 40s-50s vintage fashion style it looks bad js lol)


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

Ugh can't get past this quest in Monster Hunter World. Even the post-game content is challenging xD


I LOVE IT


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 22, 2018)

compliments on tbt:

"you look nice"

i starts to not feel like a compliment honestly


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm sooo done with the postal service here. I swear they just throw it in the corner once it gets to customs or something, pretty much can't buy anything outside of canada anymore



~Unicorn~ said:


> compliments on tbt:
> 
> "you look nice"
> 
> i starts to not feel like a compliment honestly



I'd take a "you look nice" man no one ever compliments me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

When will the cold end? I wish it would be warmer here...it's been very chilly this week D: 



Zane said:


> I'd take a "you look nice" man no one ever compliments me



I think you look lovely, too <3


----------



## riummi (Feb 23, 2018)

so glad I started rewatching kim possible

also i stg he's playing too much league it's annoying me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

my bed sucks.. pillow too for that matter.

also yessss finally got eon ticket girl THANK YOU you know who you are


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 23, 2018)

This would be funny if it weren't so frustrating.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm thinking about downloading all the pins from my Supra Mayro board on Pinterest onto my computer, but idk... the board has almost 730 pins on it so it might kill some of my computer's memory capacity xDD

But still, it'd make a p lit screensaver for my desktop 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also, I just passed 6,300 posts on here!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2018)

How long will it take to get my delivery man?!? I haven't even gotten a confirmation number.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

i need to order that cap and some hippie iron on patches really

also maybe find a tie dye headband


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

I've been feeling extra creative lately, just need that extra push to get back to work.

Thinking of doing spring-themed pictures* in the other thread this month?


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2018)

the roses are gone :,(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

probably gonna ruin my earphones listening to _We Will Rock You_ on max volume oops


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2018)

the G/S/C games are soo good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2018)

February vacation is almost over and I've done absolutely nothing productive.  Sigh.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Feb 24, 2018)

I want to take a trip to Tokyo, Japan and hit up Harajuku


----------



## riummi (Feb 25, 2018)

wow it really does happen when you least expect it
it was an interesting experience


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 25, 2018)

I recently bought a Minnie Mouse polka dot skirt, so tonight I'm wearing black tights, and a black shirt and sweater with it, if only I had a red bow and some yellow shoes I could be doing a Minnie cosplay. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

2 more turts, i neeed. hnnng it is.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 25, 2018)

sonic cd jp/eu ost is so ... *good*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i need to order that cap and some hippie iron on patches really
> 
> also maybe find a tie dye headband



Omggg I have 2 tie dye bandannas that I wear as headbands, my dad gets so mad when I wear them but idec


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

I can hear some sick beats coming from our neighbor's house. Man, that guy plays the drums all the time. I don't mind it at all, but then again I don't live right next door to him lol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

i should just keep trailing on the rest of the school year and not do anything stupid


----------



## riummi (Feb 26, 2018)

please do not be 
I wouldnt know what I would do if it happened


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 26, 2018)

I remembered something that I was suppose to do like a year ago I sent a panic message to the person and I ended up sending it to the wrong person so I went to message the wrong person and ended up messaging myself.
I am losing my mind;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omggg I have 2 tie dye bandannas that I wear as headbands, my dad gets so mad when I wear them but idec



tie dye things are best things **** on your dad


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2018)

i'm fully clothed with a jacket and everything, under a blanket and i'm still shaking and shivering UGH can this cold weather go die


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2018)

why am i genuinely so shaky right now
i feel like this has to do w my trust issues

- - - Post Merge - - -

oML STOPPPPPPPPPPPP DON'T SAY THAT
BRO
DON'T
DON'T DO IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

VICTORIA WHY DID U SAY THAT
WHY THE **** DID U JUST SAY THAT
U R A DUMBASS

- - - Post Merge - - -

god damn it god damn it WHY DO I KEEP SAYING THESE THINGS --
i'm so mad at myself BC OF MY LACK OF SELF CONTROL!!
i don't wanna like - i don't even knOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

nOOOOOOOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh god what am i gonna do. you ****ed up big time victoria, you really did. you're gonna shatter this boy's heart. oh god, i'm so scared for him right now!! what the ****!!!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm bored af; don't know what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

waaaay too cold here, just kms please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2018)

I want a plastic flamingo for my front yard 

Plastic flamingos are lit asf
They've even started taking over my college campus lmao


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2018)

Kiwi berries are awesome, I think I just got a new addiction...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 27, 2018)

you are ugly and everyone else there thinks so too. please stop expecting some good to happen when they all think of you as a creep :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 28, 2018)

goddd i'm so shook
i missed j so much i love her
she deserves the world idc
i love her


----------



## Marte (Feb 28, 2018)

Pizza for breakfast.... or not? :u


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2018)

started practising cashier stuff today, went better than i expected even if there's lotsa stuff to think at once.. it'll be fine 

also i really really really hope i can do this meeting via phone because i could only go there 3-3.30 pm at best since i work a lot


----------



## carp (Feb 28, 2018)

today was freezing cold. hated the walk home in the icy wind. also, my daily vlogging of each day seems to be quite repetitive... damn :/


----------



## pique (Feb 28, 2018)

i really want to take ice-skating lessons. my mom says it's not worth the money, but i think it is if it makes me happy. barely anything can make me happy these days. . .


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 28, 2018)

It's so bright outside that it's making my eyes feel weird - I'm way too used to being in a darker environment, oh nooo.



Belle-Chan said:


> my mom says it's not worth the money, but i think it is if it makes me happy.


It'd absolutely be worth the money if it'd make you happy!  I think being happy about something is what makes that something very much worthwhile.


----------



## Marte (Feb 28, 2018)

I crave pepsi. Is it worth it going to the store just to buy it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> I crave pepsi. Is it worth it going to the store just to buy it?



yes.

dude now i want some too xD
--
also eeh guess i have to try calling him tomorrow again hope i can do it earlier but ehh their works hours are kinda meh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2018)

My life is so crazy right now... Calc II exam tomorrow evening, physics quiz Friday morning, been busy as frick for the last 2 days, running all over the place... and on top of all that, my leg makes it hard for me to walk around and get around campus easily.

But somehow I manage to stay happy. I feel better right now than I've felt in a long time


----------



## Marte (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yes.
> 
> dude now i want some too xD
> --
> also eeh guess i have to try calling him tomorrow again hope i can do it earlier but ehh their works hours are kinda meh



YAAAS I went to buy some. Totally worth it!


----------



## Cress (Feb 28, 2018)

Yellow is a great color and more people should wear it.


----------



## carp (Feb 28, 2018)

ah.

i'm happy


----------



## Marte (Feb 28, 2018)

If you drop soap on the floor, does the floor become clean or the soap dirty?


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2018)

my legs are sore, I have an essay to finalize tmrw


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 28, 2018)

gotta remember that i am fortunate to have these things in my life


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm feeling so inspired and creative, this only seems to happen at night


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2018)

Also some more cashier practice today, went good but yeah it's gonna be a while before I learn everything aha. so many button combos and discount **** to type in ehe.

also ugh why is gen 6 so dead


----------



## Marte (Mar 1, 2018)

If two mind readers are reading each others minds, which mind are they reading? @_@


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 1, 2018)

What do I do now? I'm so scared. And I'm not even sure of what? Or maybe I don't want to admit it.


----------



## Dark (Mar 2, 2018)

I keep a loaded gun on my nightstand just in case an intruder breaks into my house. ya know, so i can shoot myself to avoid meeting new people.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 2, 2018)

you've been acting sketch for the past two days tbh and i'm confused but w/e ya


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2018)

I love my brother to death, but also he's also exhausting lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Mar 2, 2018)

My toxic behavior cannot be excused. I have been a terrible human being and antagonized myself to the point of self-destruction.
I have never been made to be socially acceptable. I do not understand empathy, even after countless encounters with people.
They only want to lock me up. I want to have a choice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even in company with people, I felt very lonely today.
Maybe after d day, they will realize what I really meant.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2018)

^happy birthday! wanted to tell you but eh private vms


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 2, 2018)

can this issue just end already? yes i ****ed up but please , lets just move on.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2018)

My sister came home today and gave my mom and I little bags, inside were onesies, my mom's had a saying with "grandma" in it and mine had a saying with "aunt" in it. Inside my mom's bag was a positive pregnancy test. =O

After multiple partners and years of anguish from her endo, my sister, the biggest lover of babies ever, finally is pregnant. I really hope nothing complicates it because she deserves a baby of her own after fawning over and second hand "mom"ing all of her friends' babies forever she really deserves it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Woooow, gen 6 was more dead than I thought  i mean I don't really care how legit/legal they'd been since I don't official comp. stuff but ehhhh fine then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Surprisingly enough, the only thing on my mind for the past few days is this project for my childcare class.  It's the old "take care of a baby" trick, except this one cries at random and makes sucking/cooing sounds.  Also, its neck is very sensitive and it screams loudly if you're too rough with it.  Oh, and its outfits are sensitised too so it will tell my teacher if the baby wasn't changed out of its clothes.  I love babies but I'm afraid I'm gonna screw up and get a bad grade.  I'd best enjoy sleeping without interruption while I can...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> x


Oml that sounds like torture xDDD babies are overrated anyways


I'm still really salty over my physics quiz yesterday. I was on the right track but then I got stuck on a part where I had to do algebra and I just winged it, but as soon as I walked out of the quiz I remember how to do it. So I feel really stupid


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah I'd never want a baby or do anything work with them.. ugh.

also Hair is best musical ever hands down


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> also Hair is best musical ever hands down



I still gotta watch it rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh shoot I just read that theres like violence n stuff so this is gonna be a huge step outta my comfort zone xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still gotta watch it rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh shoot I just read that theres like violence n stuff so this is gonna be a huge step outta my comfort zone xDDD



uhh it's not really violent wtf do you read it. I mean yeah he is sliding over a table almost knocking down stuff but?

(didn't know jerry falwell was still around lmaoo)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2018)

My acne breakout on my chin is now gone. The feels.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

also yeah hair is about a bunch of hippies just protesting the war it's not actually action violence or stuff lol :/

also wondering if my internet is actually faster or not...


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 3, 2018)

I once read that grapes help with preventing blood vessel problems; I've eaten grapes today and I don't seem to have a headache today either. _Coincidence?_


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I once read that grapes help with preventing blood vessel problems; I've eaten grapes today and I don't seem to have a headache today either. _Coincidence?_



hmmm might try that :0 usually not a fan of grape since they taste banana where I live but I'll try.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 3, 2018)

god.
you just creep me out now
and like, i don't feel guilty bc even tho you can't help it it's still so violating to me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i should prob MMM
I CAN'T EVEN DELETE THE PIC I SENT TO U IN PC HUH
u just HAD to ask
u just _had_ to ask the question, mother****er.
u HAD to ruin the little friendship we were making?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm finally bringing my amiibos back to my dorm with me.

I missed my Waluigi amiibo xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

WET WIPES JELLY BEANS


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm a party pooper because I won't let you play my game in my room today and turning down the loud living room TV because I'm not feeling well? Guess so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> I once read that grapes help with preventing blood vessel problems; I've eaten grapes today and I don't seem to have a headache today either. _Coincidence?_



Interesting... How many grapes?


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 4, 2018)

The presentation is on Wednesday and I'm almost done with the PowerPoint slides. I'm productive!



honeyaura said:


> Interesting... How many grapes?


I can't remember as clearly anymore but I think I had about one third of the bunch.  It might just be a coincidence too but I have headaches almost every day so it feels a bit odd when I don't.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

i'll def buy grapes tomorrow. does it matter which colour, or?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm just trying to watch AVGN's Desert Bus video, and I've seen this video a hundred times yet when he says "yeah, Penn and Teller were behind this!" I like spat my tea out all over the place xDDDDDD


Now my leg brace is covered in tea rip
I had to change out of one tie-dye shirt into another tie-dye shirt lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

i need more tie dye shirts.

also i need those hippie patches for my denim vest


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 4, 2018)

I know That One Line from God's Plan is just a meme at this point but it is fun to just belt out which I guess is part of why it's a meme.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i need more tie dye shirts.
> 
> also i need those hippie patches for my denim vest



Man, I wish I had a tie-dye shirt D:


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2018)

They should call a school of squid a squad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i need more tie dye shirts.
> 
> also i need those hippie patches for my denim vest



Lmao you're 100% grade A hippie aren't you? XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lmao you're 100% grade A hippie aren't you? XD



but of course 

also got some green grapes now, hope they help. the red/blue ones were really expensive so nty.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2018)

I feel I've reached the peak of my life, eating a cold ahi tuna burger at 3am...


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2018)

Even the people you're kind to can show their true colors after they've been helped.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Can't wait to get a Nintendo Switch at the end of this month.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Even the people you're kind to can show their true colors after they've been helped.



That's something I needed to read today...


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's something I needed to read today...



Hm? Hope everything's okay o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, me and my bf have visited almost all the restaurants and stores in this area, so it's hard going somewhere without memories </3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

That little sneak. They even emailed me, saying that they found it. However, it's been days since I lost it, and nothing has been turned in to the school. I have tried to contact them back through email, but I have not received a single reply back. I guess their intentions have changed then.


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2018)

I miss youuu


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

this site is being stupid, i did turn off my adblocker for them as I did with a lot of sites including TBT but they keep insisting I don't.. well lose another visitor then, shrugs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Hm? Hope everything's okay o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, me and my bf have visited almost all the restaurants and stores in this area, so it's hard going somewhere without memories </3



Everything's fine lol.  It just got me thinking about my current relationships.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a side note, snow days are ****ing amazing.  Now I've got a whole day to relax before I bring home that damn robot baby lmao.


----------



## Keldi (Mar 7, 2018)

Do Goldfish smile at kids eating them because they're masochists?


----------



## namiieco (Mar 7, 2018)

im watching people eat ramen and now i'm really craving some


----------



## Keldi (Mar 7, 2018)

Why does my phone seem to want to be infected? Better yet, why me?


----------



## Loriii (Mar 7, 2018)

Feels like I miss something that I lost a long time ago...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been dying to watch Back to the Future again like all week...

maybe I should just ditch the idea of sleeping and watch some good ol 1985 instead? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> On a side note, snow days are ****ing amazing.  Now I've got a whole day to relax before I bring home that damn robot baby lmao.



Snow days are practically non-existent in college so enjoy em while ya got em xDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been dying to watch Back to the Future again like all week...
> 
> maybe I should just ditch the idea of sleeping and watch some good ol 1985 instead?
> 
> ...



Noted.  XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2018)

why did i start playing alpha sapphire again kms


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> why did i start playing alpha sapphire again kms



I really liked that game, tbh.  I even finished my Pokedex.  I could never restart because of how hard that was lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I really liked that game, tbh.  I even finished my Pokedex.  I could never restart because of how hard that was lol.



me too but it's dead and i need legendaries kms


----------



## Keldi (Mar 8, 2018)

Do performers who sing in songs(kinda like how hardcore rock is) drink water before and after songs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2018)

My tall boi lookin fine  ❤


----------



## Giddy (Mar 8, 2018)

I feel like cats can rule the world with just sitting on us, I feel like everytime they sit on us, sleep there, they're taking our energy away from us, causing us not to fight back. And they sleep enough so all the energy they have collected can be used when they decide to take over. 
If anyone is wondering i have 5 cats :3 (include me and that would be 6)


----------



## riummi (Mar 9, 2018)

really craving hot pot and quail eggs rn


----------



## John Wick (Mar 9, 2018)

Why do I hear pots and pans crashing into the sink or onto the floor at night? 

Then when I go into the kitchen, there's nothing wrong.  

I know people with cats have experienced this phenomena, and I DO have a cat.. but.. 

I DON'T have any pots and pans! O_O


----------



## boring (Mar 9, 2018)

if formatting my ds and sd card doesnt fix my problem i will kill everyone in this room and then myself


----------



## Keldi (Mar 9, 2018)

Why are they called Hershey Kisses? They in no way look like a kiss and I don't kiss it to eat it. I just throw 'em in my mouth?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

SPEED WEED


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

Chemistry class was fun. My table mates and I were joking around, and they annoyed the class by playing high-pitched noises on their phones. Life is good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2018)

I HECKIN LOVE PIZZA ROLLS


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I HECKIN LOVE PIZZA ROLLS



wait are you that alt of the totinos boi? xD


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2018)

It was really really good day.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

got a one-way ticket to the blues....

damn rumi koyama's cover is dang good


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 10, 2018)

morag without her hat


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 11, 2018)

I have so much work to do. But it's something I'm willing to do!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I HECKIN LOVE PIZZA ROLLS



PREACH


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

dead tbt. shrugs i think i got those on sun/moon games but now it's all dead. come back genners and peeps.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

BORED BORED BORED!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

^^^^me too. ill probs mess with WT on um i guess. or change my sheets


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2018)

Ed Sheeran would be the best boyfriend ever.


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2018)

just thinking about a weird bird call i heard on the lake tonight, too dark to see what it was but it was def not a goose or a duck


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 12, 2018)

I really hope the world gets to a place one day where we don't judge others for things that don't hurt others anymore.

As a fat, mentally ill, Autistic, transgender, bisexual guy, I sometimes just feel like I'm a walking list of things people have to learn to tolerate, but if everyone just embraced accepting everyone who doesn't hurt others as their default approach to other people, it really wouldn't have to be this hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

wow would be nice if they could actually stay away from our store, cmon do they think they can get away with an alarmed leather jacket for like $50


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 12, 2018)

dfghjhgffg i got a recruitment thing to fill in a form to do military service and i'm just like..... where do i write "hi im really mentally ill, have Xtreme Anxiet?, suicidal, terrible at socialization, and i have no interest in doing military service, i actually dislike the military and even though i understand that there's a need for one i don't want to be part of it in any way. yeah uh if i had to do military service i'd shoot myself the second i got a gun so um anyway i don't think i'm a great fit bye!!" dfgjhgfrddfgbf


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

me rn


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

Would Game grumps still be good with jontron isstead of dan?...
Also does bruno mars is gay?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2018)

yoshi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

hahaha japan still getting everything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2018)

Hugh Jackman's voice coming from a Pikachu is hot AF.


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2018)

hooty hoo winter can go to hell


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 13, 2018)

Can no longer stream from my phone to tv after an update lol


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2018)

Aaaaa im going to have summer classes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2018)

how hard is it to get a shiny kyogre and groudon.. aaa


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 14, 2018)

This is going to be a busy couple weeks ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2018)

So people think it's okay to wear like $300 jeans that says "peace and love"on them because it's a print and brand to them but you'd take a pair of old jeans and do it it'd be dirty and you'd be like ported everywhere lmfao


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2018)

Too many looking for threads wow.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hahah thank you for proving this final time you're like the largest douchebag ever. Don't expect me to forgive you easily (unless your mom actually lied, but I think I'd believe her more than you at this point). I mean you don't go 2 whole months without telling me what's going on and basically ignoring me everywhere. It doesn't seem like something more than that because you get on places but then you ignore 100% of what I even write.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2018)

ugh you make my heart beat so fast


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2018)

my head hurts and I want either Jambette or Kiki to win the villager poll thingie lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm glad that our teacher moved him over to our table. That guy is one cool person. 

I like where I'm sitting in that class. The people that I sit with at the table are quite friendly, and we usually talk with each other.


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2018)

@everyone who doesnt look stupid when they smile which is everyone except me: i hate u and i'm jealous


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 15, 2018)

What happened to the thread for pictures of pets? Do I need to make one


Zane said:


> @everyone who doesnt look stupid when they smile which is everyone except me: i hate u and i'm jealous


Aw I'm sure your smile is lovely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2018)

On one hand, I've never laughed so hard in my whole life.  On the other hand, Jambette's gonna become a collectible.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 15, 2018)

So what if an ant can carry 100x it's own weight? They don't even weigh an ounce. It's like 100 x 0 is still 0.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2018)

AAAAAAAALRIGHTTT!!! I KNEW i CAN BEAT YOU LEIF!!! YES!!! YES~!!!!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm texting with my son, and I invented yet ANOTHER swear word. 

Oh, I wish I could share it!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

good day at work also dang wish id bought chocolate


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2018)

Crazy...crazy....GOING CRAZY!


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2018)

lol my sister is trying to push some position at the place where she works on me 'cause I need some extra $$$ which is thoughtful of her and all but I'm having a hard time politely rejecting it 'cause there's just no nice way to say I'd rather poke my eyes out with a fork than have you as my supervisor

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Aw I'm sure your smile is lovely



ty you're sweet ;; I wish lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2018)

Man, I'm really hoping that DVD will be available to me soon. I placed a hold on it a few days ago. Hopefully I can watch it over the break.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 16, 2018)

cant believe i got this jacket on january 2015 and it kinda still fits me , yaaay


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2018)

R O D N E Y ...!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't always express my gratitude for the weekend but I'm very, very tired from this week for some reason.  Can't wait for April vacation...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

need all the totem sticker 10 to go. i think i missed some in hau'oli city bc its not really the first thing you do there lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2018)

It's 2pm and I just realized that today is St. Patricks day...
Guess it's time to bust out the green collectibles 

RIP Waluigi eggs


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

Whoa what it's St. Patrick's Day?

...What does it even celebrate? Is it just a holiday for the cultural appropriation of the Irish? Prolly not but who knows


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

also i should do the rainbow rocket thing but the plaza is so pretty n i got other stuff to do


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2018)

I never realized I live in one of the very few places on earth where you can actually get fined for not wearing a bike helmet and now that I know it annoys me even more


----------



## riummi (Mar 18, 2018)

should I get the vermicelli with egg rolls or the chicken with tomato rice for lunch...
also pls let me finish my paper tmrw


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2018)

お腹へった・・・


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2018)

Zane said:


> I never realized I live in one of the very few places on earth where you can actually get fined for not wearing a bike helmet and now that I know it annoys me even more



I think we have that here too and honestly it would be good if my head wouldn't get squeezed the moment I get a helmet on.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

The 30th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I think we have that here too and honestly it would be good if my head wouldn't get squeezed the moment I get a helmet on.



Ikr, I really hate the way they feel x___x I never rode my bike as a kid because I had to wear one lol I figured adults wouldn't have to but they do. this province is wack

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last night I tried to google ideas for a good diet, I meant good as in "a diet where you actually get vitamins and protein and stop living on 400 calories a day like a dumb-dumb", but the first result was a weight loss diet and omg the "choose one snack a day" thing slayed me. One of the options was 45 pistachios, like if you want some pistachios you have to count out exactly 45 LOL and another one was however many tea spoons of tzatziki with exactly 8 tortilla chips like. wtf.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2018)

yeah and i got a pretty large head so they never fit me and just squeeze my brain. i dont bike a lot but still hhh


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah and i got a pretty large head so they never fit me and just squeeze my brain. i dont bike a lot but still hhh



yeah I've always had extremely thick hair so trying to cram anything on my head is an unpleasant experience B( maybe my head is huge too idk LOL


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 18, 2018)

i wanna play more horizon but my eyes hurt
learning about project zero dawn was rlly cool aopijvnsdj


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

I really, really, _really_ want to learn how to play the guitar.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 18, 2018)

Classes suspended today but i was so prepared to get things over with already


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 18, 2018)

Why did I buy another copy of this game? sdcfvb


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2018)

social insurance agency here is a ****ing joke, why do they even exist.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 19, 2018)

Pretty sure I?m becoming more and more anorexic as the days go by


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm going c-r-a-z-y.


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2018)

people don't read man it's wild

- - - Post Merge - - -

any 1 know if any seashells were distributed yet


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm so damn restless but don't know what to do!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 19, 2018)

C O C O  is looking at me


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2018)

I keep looking at Coco in the shop but I can't make up my mind to buy it :V


----------



## Farobi (Mar 19, 2018)

Kms class suspended AGAIN 2 hours before my midterms. Tf i want this over with already


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 19, 2018)

god i ****ING MISS YOU SO MUCH
i'm depressed as **** i miss you
i want you back
I WANT YOU BACK
I REALLY REALLY WANT YOU BACK
ILL NEVER GET YOU BACK
AND IT HURTS SO DAMN BAD


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2018)

Zane said:


> I keep looking at Coco in the shop but I can't make up my mind to buy it :V



finally decided and came back on to buy it and it's sold out again -v-


----------



## Farobi (Mar 20, 2018)

Farobi said:


> Classes suspended today but i was so prepared to get things over with already





Farobi said:


> Kms class suspended AGAIN 2 hours before my midterms. Tf i want this over with already



lul i just realized that i posted these at the same time a day ahead, with the same topic at that. xddd


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2018)

thanks for explaining to me, but unless he has a real 100% waterproof explanation that does not involve his dad being on him all day every day and he just going along with that, I'm not even gonna bother anymore. Kinda surprised your other "friends" does, but maybe they are just too scared to say the same thing, or you treat them differently for some reason.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2018)

Now I can add "person I bought something from on eBay trying to flirt with me in messages" to the list of weirdest things that have happened to me


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2018)

Zane said:


> Now I can add "person I bought something from on eBay trying to flirt with me in messages" to the list of weirdest things that have happened to me



I'm gonna reply to it yolo
I wanna be like "I bet you look really cute with my 20$ in your account ;))))" but I'm just not that mean


----------



## riummi (Mar 20, 2018)

lmao are you kidding me
they sell flowers almost everywhere 
use your brain to search or ask omg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm really hoping that our state will give a fair raise to our teachers. We have a bunch of vacant positions for teachers, and some have moved (or going to move) to other states for better salaries.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 20, 2018)

is it normal i hate the goddamn dog filter from snapchat , it probably is


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 21, 2018)

I can't decide whether to get Sea of Thieves or not. People are calling it a $20 game in $60 clothes. That it lacks content. Others are saying it's fun and has a lot of unique encounters. Really stumped what to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> is it normal i hate the goddamn dog filter from snapchat , it probably is



**** the dog filter. I wish people would stop using it. Just show your normal face.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

I got a 96 on that English project I struggled to ink past the final bell on Friday.  So I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2018)

I've been wanting a fish for a while now, specifically a betta because they're so dang beautiful and a lot of my reptile keeping friends on tumblr also have bettas. I went to the pet store today and they had a handful of bettas in the tiny cups and there were two males they had stuck right next to each other, flaring up, which has probably been super stressful for them being stuck like that... so I moved them apart but they were SUCH pretty colors, and the pet store had a decent sized tank for $20 so I begged my BF to let me but he said not until we get the room more organized. T_T So now I am reading a bunch of husbandry stuff and shopping for tank and care stuff because I WANT A FISH!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2018)

I want to get up and get some water but I'm too lazy to walk to the kitchen.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2018)

i should print out kaydees pic and color it but ugh moving the printer everywhere kms


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 22, 2018)

hewwo trigonometry is hell


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 22, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been wanting a fish for a while now, specifically a betta because they're so dang beautiful and a lot of my reptile keeping friends on tumblr also have bettas. I went to the pet store today and they had a handful of bettas in the tiny cups and there were two males they had stuck right next to each other, flaring up, which has probably been super stressful for them being stuck like that... so I moved them apart but they were SUCH pretty colors, and the pet store had a decent sized tank for $20 so I begged my BF to let me but he said not until we get the room more organized. T_T So now I am reading a bunch of husbandry stuff and shopping for tank and care stuff because I WANT A FISH!



Bettas are so beautiful! I hope you get one soon. I've thought about getting fish at some point because they're so soothing and I feel like I'd have fun decorating the tank, but I don't really have the space for one right now.

Also thought about getting a turtle, but again, no space. :T


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 22, 2018)

how long has it been since the dude next to me in math has showered? im not kidding when i say he smells RANCID


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2018)

hmm why do I do things


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2018)

why are colour pencils so gdi expensive (


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2018)

Haven't been online much in the last week because when I came back to my dorm from spring break last weekend, I accidentally left my computer keyboard at home.

It's been real fun trying to use the on-screen keyboard for the last 6 days, but I finally have my keyboard back so I'll prob be getting on here more often 



Also considering tennis chompy aesthetic but I love my wedding boi lmao (ﾉ?ヮ`)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 24, 2018)

Been forcing myself to be more "social" as part of steps for a getting over anxiety book I read... it's surprisingly working really well, and I've been having good conversations with people who usually would TRY to talk to me but I would have nothing to say, cause I suck at small talk, so I'm working hard at changing my "vibes" and I see a big difference. >.<


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Mar 24, 2018)

antidisestablishmentarianism is not the longest word in English dictionary (probably)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 24, 2018)

EvieEvening23 said:


> antidisestablishmentarianism is not the longest word in English dictionary (probably)



Nah, it's some disease. Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis. My nerd friend in school used to write it on the white board in class all the time, to show off his nerdiness.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been wanting a fish for a while now, specifically a betta because they're so dang beautiful and a lot of my reptile keeping friends on tumblr also have bettas. I went to the pet store today and they had a handful of bettas in the tiny cups and there were two males they had stuck right next to each other, flaring up, which has probably been super stressful for them being stuck like that... so I moved them apart but they were SUCH pretty colors, and the pet store had a decent sized tank for $20 so I begged my BF to let me but he said not until we get the room more organized. T_T So now I am reading a bunch of husbandry stuff and shopping for tank and care stuff because I WANT A FISH!



Just a bit of advice on fish that no one told me. Keep a bottle of clove oil handy. In the unfortunate event you have to euthanize your fish it's good to have it on you. Hopefully you never have to do that but it's always a possibility.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2018)

i miss the rps that used to go on here


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)

Boredom. That's what's happening to me. I should play some Doom 3.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

now i really want a shiny naganadel lol.

also compression stockings are life i really need another pair


----------



## Seroja (Mar 25, 2018)

falling in love with someone you can never have is quite a painful experience.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2018)

Spent like 2 hours last night reminiscing about my high school days...

Now I remember why I couldn't wait to get into college.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I really like this new pokemon:



Spoiler: spoiler cause it's v big xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

^yeah i hope they do a worldwide release soon so i can get a complete pokedex one day haha


----------



## Loriii (Mar 25, 2018)

Had a blast playing Splatoon 2 with my kid while trying to ''trash talk'' and ''squid bag'' each other every time after a splat (kill) lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2018)

hope the cash register functioned today when they did it all fresh too argh.

also stupid waffles giving my tum ache


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

gfvahrejtrkuyytre


----------



## Minto (Mar 26, 2018)

I almost fell asleep on the ground outside in my backyard. If there wasn't any wind, I'd be out there all day.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2018)

The new Jumanji movie is hilarious AF.  My mom doesn't find much funny, but even she laughed at it.  I like having quality time with her.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 26, 2018)

The blue tongue lizard that lives in my backyard came back yesterday, and is here now! 

I hadn't seen him since september 2016. 
That's the date on the last video I took of him. 

Mr Big Lizard (I've named him, actually, my CAT did. ) 

Is BAAAAACK!


----------



## Loriii (Mar 27, 2018)

Can't wait for the start of the long weekend tomorrow.


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2018)

wow what happened in the discord this time


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 27, 2018)

your attitude lately is pissing me off lMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

seemed to be working better today.. shrugs i hope

also someone better NOT buy that shirt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

I hate Calculus so much


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Mar 27, 2018)

I am a Stegosauraus!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate Calculus so much



ditch it then lol

also **** easter why cant i work on saturday lol


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 27, 2018)

Spoiler: this turned out longer than i intended lol



people who call 20 year olds being w 16 yr olds pedophiles..... do these people realize that an age difference can be inappropriate and/or abusive without it being pedophilia, like, im all for talking about abusers but throwing around the word ”pedophile” is just so weird. and it’s a giant moral gray area because they want to drag the razor sharp line between labelling someone liking 17 yr olds a pedophile, and an uwu innocent minor at age 18 which is a) not how anything works at all ever anywhere and b) a toxic way of thinking of and dealing w csa and abusive relationships between adolecents w a significant age difference. 

there’s a difference between saying ”well achtcsually pedophilia is a mental illness and people suffering from it are the victims” when the topic at hand is child abuse where it doesnt ****ing matter if the abuser would actually be diagnosed with pedophilia or whatever and the well achtsually... person is only defending pedophiles, and just being opposed to calling everything and everyone a pedophile because it is ignorant, wrong (both morally and, like, ...really actually factually wrong) and hurts people. i also think that it trivializes ”actual pedophilia” and victims of it, not in a way that those people didnt go through anything as bad but imo it’s just different and the trend of calling everything pedophilia is throwing me off.

anyway op literally interacted with and excused a pedophile several times (during their own abuse but this is a callout post so i wont mention that) but go off i guess :///


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ditch it then lol



I don't give up 
Why should I give up?


Also writing down physics homework problems is tedious as frick xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 27, 2018)

"art is stupid , you cant work with that , study another thing , dont waste ur time doing stupid drawings"
if you hear someone say these kind of things , consider them pieces of **** and tell them to **** off


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 27, 2018)

Been thinking about posting my face on the ?what do you look like? thread but I look like trash 24/7 so maybe I won?t


----------



## Jacob (Mar 27, 2018)

MY RANDOM THOUGHTS:

1) WHY DO PEOPLE (TEACHERS) THINK SOME THINGS ARE SO IMPORTANT WHEN THEY LITERALLY AREN'T
I have this teacher who's SO over dramatic about this prom form deadline like she NEEDS to have them by yesterday like literally chill out, she hasn't given in the numbers yet and she won't until a few hours after school starts tomorrow. DO NOT DEMAND ME to come in before school starts to give in the papers, when you literally said you'll be doing refunds UNTIL the 31st. Clearly you don't need a flat number NOW or else you wouldve stopped refunds yesterday. Even still, tell the prom place that a student is going just hasn't paid yet (200 dollars I MIND YOU). I told you I'll get to it. You aren't important to me, don't PRETEND LIKE YOU ARE.

2) One of my oldest friends is on American Idol and shes doing amazing

3) im so stressed out over school work, it's kinda freaking me out. There's just so much that I need to do that again, isn't that important. I just committed to college yesterday and they're still on my ass about stupid assignments that are an entire waste of time.

i think the main thing on my mind is people who are extra are wastes of time, and I've hit my break point with a lot of unnecessary BS. SUMMER COME QUICK.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

I ONLY HAVE ONE CLASS ON FRIDAY

PRAISE BE TO GOD IN ALL HIS MIGHTYNESS



HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 28, 2018)

loooool y'all have been treating me like absolute trash lately and idek why!! what'd i do wrong? 
if y'all can take offense so can i. i'm just so tired lol i shouldn't even talk or shouldn't even speak since i'm such a monster who literally makes everyone mad with every little thing i say !!


----------



## Giddy (Mar 28, 2018)

This Friday is called Good Friday, meaning I have no college :3 Also to note, I got 2 weeks off college from that day so I'm sooo happy XDDD I can't wait. 
Literally waiting for the day to appear. 
Have a great dayyy!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 28, 2018)

Giddy said:


> This Friday is called Good Friday, meaning I have no college :3 Also to note, I got 2 weeks off college from that day so I'm sooo happy XDDD I can't wait.
> Literally waiting for the day to appear.
> Have a great dayyy!


Yess I can relate so much!! Except I get _3_ weeks off from that day xD Not trying to brag or anything  By the end of tomorrow it will honestly feel like I've just finished final exams, even though they're only midterms lol. So excited and I'm literally waiting for the day to appear too ^^


----------



## Giddy (Mar 28, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yess I can relate so much!! Except I get _3_ weeks off from that day xD Not trying to brag or anything  By the end of tomorrow it will honestly feel like I've just finished final exams, even though they're only midterms lol. So excited and I'm literally waiting for the day to appear too ^^



Aw hope you enjoy! XD same, but mine is just giving in course work and no exams. I think we earned it 8D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2018)

hope my cash register log in worked now hah 

also gonna be nice with some easter holiday even though i wouldn't have mind working saturday tbh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 28, 2018)

HOW THE **** THAT THING IS SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD INSIDE MY LAMP.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2018)

alola dex is the most frustrating thing ever


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 29, 2018)

How it feels to chew 5gum.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2018)

Giddy said:


> This Friday is called Good Friday, meaning I have no college :3



My college doesn't know what Good Friday is.
I doubt they even know what Easter weekend is cause they expect everyone to be back and ready to learn early Monday morning.
I get to spend my Good Friday taking a physics quiz :,)


Also it'd be nice if I could get myself to start doing my physics homework. I only have two problems left... how bad could it be??


----------



## Giddy (Mar 29, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My college doesn't know what Good Friday is.
> I doubt they even know what Easter weekend is cause they expect everyone to be back and ready to learn early Monday morning.
> I get to spend my Good Friday taking a physics quiz :,)
> 
> ...



Aw damn, hopefully friday wil go quick for you~! Not the type to give out some free days to relax huh? Good luck on your quiz! I'm sure it will work out in your favor!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

i want beer.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 30, 2018)

Writing your own Canterbury Tale should be a form of torture.  *Stares at Word document in utter loathing*


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2018)

sometimes I read the mafia games on here when I'm bored and the current one is giving me hella secondhand frustration


----------



## PrincessApple (Mar 30, 2018)

Do you ever just stay in bed thinking that one day youre gonna die and that day gets closer as each day goes by aaAAAh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 31, 2018)

i'm so lonely
i'm so lonely
i'm so lonely

i'm stressed out, i want to cry, and i'm really lonely
this shouldn't have affected my emotions so much
but i just feel so gullible, baited, hurt
i've got no one to blame but me
i am an idiot.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2018)

I quit smoking 3 years ago. 

Got addicted to frozen yoghurt. 

They stopped selling it where I shop, so I got hooked on vegemite bagel crisps. 

They stopped selling them where I shop online. 

So I got hooked on the chickpea sunbites. 

They kept running out of stock. 
NOT BECAUSE OF ME! 

Now I'm hooked on Pekish sweet carrot rice crackers, AND the frozen yoghurt again.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 31, 2018)

No gratitude or anything. Why am I surprised? (I shouldn't be) lol.

Can't decide if I'm going to the salon today to have a haircut.

I was watching my kid play ARMS demo for the first time. I was amazed how quick she got accustomed to the controls and almost always win every match (assuming people playing there were newbies... but still)


----------



## Keldi (Mar 31, 2018)

Did Einstein ever ask what E equals?

Plastic bags are cheap umbrellas


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2018)

I suggested we get alcohol for Easter and Jesus punished me almost immediately after by making me bang my elbow into a metal post


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2018)

dilemma of choosing between happy or eyes closed egg begins


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Keldi (Apr 1, 2018)

In Animal Crossing, we used to sell our crap to Nook to be payed...
Just to pay him back for our house.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 1, 2018)

Seven months and counting. I mean, it's unbelievable yet amazing at the same time that we're halfway through another year again.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2018)

Why is my mom so two faced?!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

i still don't know where this cut on my pinky finger came from


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2018)

sleepy zz


----------



## tokkio (Apr 2, 2018)

i miss the days when new leaf was still in the hype and the forum was active as heck especially regarding in-game stuff


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 2, 2018)

There?s no way I?m gonna be outta this place in 4 years, I still have 8 semesters worth of just bio to take and even more sciences like chem and physics. It?s only my first year but I feel like I?m wasting my time here. Help me please


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2018)

tokkio said:


> i miss the days when new leaf was still in the hype and the forum was active as heck especially regarding in-game stuff



omg hi

also *sprays cold-b-gone*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 2, 2018)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> There?s no way I?m gonna be outta this place in 4 years, I still have 8 semesters worth of just bio to take and even more sciences like chem and physics. It?s only my first year but I feel like I?m wasting my time here. Help me please



Are you a bio major, or pre-med or something?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

Guess who had a project due 4th period but didn't finish it until 8th?  This girl!  *Procrastinators Anonymous claps*


----------



## tokkio (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheila said:


> omg hi
> 
> also *sprays cold-b-gone*



EYYYY tbh i vaguely remember your username but "hippie turt queen" isn't exactly easy to forget HAHAH oh wow a fellow forum user from when things were rly active here !!

were you active here all this time or did you just come back again after a while of inactivity hahahah


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 2, 2018)

I’ve always spent too much time lurking and not enough time posting and trying to make friends with people when it comes to online communities/forums. In comparison at least, given the amount of time I lurk. Not just that but also typing out messages and never sending them too.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

should i slap more mods on morrowind or just play it. which is more fun?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2018)

tokkio said:


> EYYYY tbh i vaguely remember your username but "hippie turt queen" isn't exactly easy to forget HAHAH oh wow a fellow forum user from when things were rly active here !!
> 
> were you active here all this time or did you just come back again after a while of inactivity hahahah



Yeah i've had like 5 usernames since i started here so maybe why aha.

i've been a bit on and off but yeah been active lately for sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2018)

Boy when it rains on this campus it floods. It was raining so hard earlier that there were rivers flowing down all the sidewalks and roads! I had to step in a puddle that was like 5 inches deep and got my entire left foot wet!

_THERE WAS A HECKIN WHIRLPOOL IN THE PARKING LOT OF MY DORM EARLIER!_

Now tell me that would be a sight to behold


----------



## John Wick (Apr 3, 2018)

Three weeks without The Walking Dead. 

And it feels great.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

Brian May is one hell of a guitarist.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2018)

I remember when people called something they love dearly "bae" Now it's "Waifu"...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

i think waifu is better than poop tho lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I remember when people called something they love dearly "bae" Now it's "Waifu"...



Waifu is eternal my dude


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2018)

Will I finish this assignment or will this assignment finish me lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2018)

What to play, what to play..?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

how is disagreeing and thinking discord is clique-y rude lol.

also can this cold begone now please it's not fun trying to sound nice to customers and you sound like an old man on crack


----------



## tokkio (Apr 5, 2018)

went through my old threads here in the forums for fun 

i saw my thread in 2015 about letting beau go and like 3 people told me that they'd never let their beau go and they like warned me that i'll regret that decision and it's 2018 now and hooo boooy. they were right. i dont have the energy/town space now to cycle for him now lmao

 seeing beau in my main street now is so bittersweet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I remember when people called something they love dearly "bae" Now it's "Waifu"...



I call my bestie Bcat "bae" all the time.  Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a side note, I don't think I can manage to go to school tomorrow.  I had to go home early today and I still don't feel any better.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 5, 2018)

if dogs hear everything in a higher pitch, does that mean, to dogs, all songs are nightcore?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

I was sick about 2 months ago, and while I am not sick anymore, I still have that stinkin' cough.

I call my oldest cat my baby, while I call my youngest cat my buddy. (Crud, now I want to go pet them, but I am not home..)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 5, 2018)

I've always had these fantasies where I'm rockin' out with a band, playing the guitar. My latest fantasy was one where the band and I played at an airport to get some cash, because apparently one of my band mates spent all the cash to buy grub for himself. We played songs by Queen, and I was just nailing those guitar solos. Suddenly, some guy comes in and starts to sing, and he sounded almost _identical_ to Freddie Mercury. To top it all off, Brian May and Roger Taylor came up to us. I was just staring at Brian like a total goof. He even complimented my guitar playing. 

I wonder if I should take guitar lessons in the summer, if I'm able to.


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2018)

whoo hooo just came on after like 3 days or whatever and the eggs I got are cuuuuute <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

One of my 5-year-old sisters is singing "Allstar" by Smash Mouth and I've never been more proud. :,)


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 6, 2018)

Too excited for a Floria adventure in June


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

see emily playyyy. 

also we got so many nice shirts yesterday at work they better be there on monday ;w;


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

How the hell am I suppose to get out of that pit?!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 6, 2018)

i would tell you all the negative thinkings im having today , but i don't want to make your day sour ,so seeing you ok makes me feel better


----------



## Warrior (Apr 6, 2018)

I'M GETTING NEW GLASSES IM SO EXCITED! ON IS CLEAR WITH PINK AND ONE IS BIG ROSE GOLD METAL!


I'M SO EXCITED I MUST SCREAM


----------



## darlingplease (Apr 6, 2018)

K.K Ladybug will haunt me forever -_-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2018)

Man, school hasn't been in session for a whole week now. State legislators, _please_ give our teachers the damn raise.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2018)

Hope my mom gets punched sooner or later.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Apr 7, 2018)

My two favorite internet personalities are Rich Evans and Geoff Ramsey and I'll fight to the death over it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

Warrior said:


> I'M GETTING NEW GLASSES IM SO EXCITED! ON IS CLEAR WITH PINK AND ONE IS BIG ROSE GOLD METAL!
> 
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED I MUST SCREAM



I totally need new glasses because my frames are broke but I can't really afford that now so gg me.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 7, 2018)

i'm so happy. i love my friends.


----------



## geetry (Apr 7, 2018)

I need to move out this year. I can't stand being here.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

why was that german sentence deleted lol the only bad word was "ass" and i did post it on ctrl v for a reason it wasn't against the rules other than spam maybe..


----------



## boujee (Apr 7, 2018)

daily reminder that lixx personally looks like he has down syndrome


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 7, 2018)

I've been away for a while and this forum seems so.... dead now?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 7, 2018)

why can't i just say one thing like LMAOO IT'S MY OPINION I DON'T LIKE IT??? sorry i forgot that the dictator wasn't allowed to feel xd


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> I've been away for a while and this forum seems so.... dead now?



Agreed

I've been having pretty bad nightmares recently.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2018)

Stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

can my cold begone? please and ty.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 8, 2018)

why am i even the leader, im so incapable??


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

People scare me at times.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

my teeth sucks


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

Who came up with the word 'pineapple'? Like what moron just decided "well, the rest of the world pronounces it 'ananas' but...pineapple."


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 8, 2018)

everyone should watch danganronpa like literally if you haven't you haven't LIVED why does my fav anime get no love i'm so Mad


----------



## geetry (Apr 8, 2018)

Hopeless Opus said:


> everyone should watch danganronpa like literally if you haven't you haven't LIVED why does my fav anime get no love i'm so Mad



agreed, this one ^ forced me to watch it and it was the Best


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> my teeth sucks



Likewise. :/


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 9, 2018)

I drank too much chocolate milk. Why exactly did I do that?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvi0uYNvQ08&gl=PT  best song rn ;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

WTF I'm gonna be 18 on Friday.  That scares me a little.


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2018)

my weekend starts tomorrow ★_★


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WTF I'm gonna be 18 on Friday.  That scares me a little.



Yikes, you will become a different person. I know I did. Lol (I'm joking). 

I'm still the same person...I hope

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel so lazy at the moment


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Can our cash register software stop messing around literally every day... Like I feel sorry for whoever counting it because they have to try trace down errors and what it is and 99% of the time it's just the software messing


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 10, 2018)

My friend is going to come over for the very first time tomorrow and I'm just hoping she won't mind all the animal hair and the general mess.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

Glad I quit Pocket Camp now eventually. Even worse game than Miitomo and not at all balanced or rewarding like FEH or stuff. I mean yeah how fun is crafting stuff x infinity and just "collecting" to show off? Yes it's not a full game but for sure they could have added more fun stuff than those repetitive stressful events and that cap game OK Motors are so ****ing rigged.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 11, 2018)

Flowers are so lovely, they help weaken my depression 


Spoiler: Roomies lovely little pansy


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 12, 2018)

Omfg yes!! Sprinkles in my camp omg yes! yes! yesssss<3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 12, 2018)

what the **** i used to listen on 2015 omg.


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 12, 2018)

i need to get back in to acnl


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2018)

Sincerely thinking about quitting twitter. There's so much negativity, complaining, gatekeeping, and generally awful people it usually makes me feel bad after using it.

Life's too short to keep going back to something that just makes me unhappy.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Sincerely thinking about quitting twitter. There's so much negativity, complaining, gatekeeping, and generally awful people it usually makes me feel bad after using it.
> 
> Life's too short to keep going back to something that just makes me unhappy.



I tried starting a Twitter account for the sole purpose of 3ds Image Share. Within 5 minutes they banned me for being a bot. I already didn't really care for Twitter but after that I'm staying away for good.


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2018)

why do i feel so dissatisfied :v


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2018)

WHY IS THE PINK TREE SO SATISFYING AGAINST THE DARK NIGHT SKY BACKGROUND HHHHHHHH ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 13, 2018)

Seeing all these Switch game leaks is getting m excited.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't know what to do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2018)

Hmm...now that I'm an adult should I start acting like one?  Nah.  *Opens Pocket Camp*


----------



## John Wick (Apr 13, 2018)

I can't stop laughing. 

LTAHTLW. 

Oh, Robin, he truly was. 
And he did. 

You get it, and I get it. 
That's all that matters.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2018)

death note and pingu in the city have the same mean score on myanimelist.net


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> death note and pingu in the city have the same mean score on myanimelist.net



but where is cory in the house?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2018)

it was renamed to cory x his toilet


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2018)

The Woods says:

*DANGER:
DO NOT ENTER*

Well...
They weren?t wrong


----------



## John Wick (Apr 13, 2018)

I will not rest until we have equal rights for inanimate objects.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2018)

Phew.  My birthday party was fun.  My friend and I went out for an hour and a half after and did a few errands.  We talked and laughed and tried on clothes.  Overall I had a pretty good birthday!  I'm pretty excited for my trip tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

Yay "working" on weekends because my mom is apparently too sick and can't do a damn thing at home 

(yes she got a cold and cough but i had that too and i had to do stuff still wmh)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm an idiot


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2018)

I wanna due my hair, but it’s expensive and time consuming and I can’t decide what color exactly I want


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2018)

headaches suck


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> headaches suck



welcome to the club man.

Also wow yeah last time I order from outside the EU.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2018)

I love jazz music.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

Sushi is amazing, and I can't wait until it's my birthday because I'm going to one of the best Japanese restaurants in my city! c:
It will also be my 18th so that's exciting. Can finally legally buy cocktails.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

wonder how long it will take before I get my stuff, rip.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)

Judge Judy is brilliant.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 15, 2018)

when’s the last time i ate...?


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2018)

im sad that theres such a small number of disco eggs zzzz


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

How about I don't go to sleep..


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2018)

im bored


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 16, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> is it normal i hate the goddamn dog filter from snapchat , it probably is



the dog filter is a staple for thots lmfao
fr though, i hate it. it looks so ugly... yeesh


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2018)

that filter is terrible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2018)

I was writing down a song request for my teacher today, and he asked what I was putting down on his list. I told him it was _We Will Rock You_. He replied, "You know, I may just have to put on _We Are The Champions_ when it's finished". Bloody hell, that'd be amazing. 

Man, I'm really hoping he puts those songs on soon. _Bohemian Rhapsody_, too. It's been awhile since I requested it, but he hasn't played it in class yet.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2018)

I attempted to remove my tash last night (yes, us women do get minuscule hairs around the lip area) and without thinking, I removed a good few layers of my skin along with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

you can't put meatballs up your nose, marcus


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2018)

i got a booked appointment letter from a psychosis clinic??? i dont have psychosis??? my doctor was supposed to refer me to someone for my meds bc i turn 18 soon but ive gotten 3 letters and theyre all to see different ppl and 1 of them is from a psychosis clinic and im just confused


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2018)

Lol my university wifi has blocked this site for "malware". Now that I've clicked that I know this site is safe, it has now been reported to IT that I've accessed this site. Have fun IT, you'll only find that I'm accessing an Animal Crossing forum no need for the fuss xD


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

I just discovered how insane things can get simply by adjusting the axial tilt of a planet. I need to rethink my entire fictional world.


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

i didn’t know justin was Canadian
... huh.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

the boy i like confuses me so much


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> i got a booked appointment letter from a psychosis clinic??? i dont have psychosis??? my doctor was supposed to refer me to someone for my meds bc i turn 18 soon but ive gotten 3 letters and theyre all to see different ppl and 1 of them is from a psychosis clinic and im just confused



so uh the psychosis clinic wasn't a psychosis clinic, it was just literally called that, and they actually meet people who have psychosis or autism? :I but since i already had another appointment with a doctor booked they were like "oh ok you don't have to come then" so that's neat but Uh Still.......


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

I wonder if I can make myself genuinely like doing annoying chores. Like walking my dog when he wants out but I'm half asleep, or other things like that. I think maybe I can.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

can't wait for weekend honestly this week has been insane af


----------



## John Wick (Apr 20, 2018)

I've seen the blue tongue lizard that's lived in my yard for years almost every day this week, though the other day, his tail was regrowing, and kind of a stump (it happens). 

Today, his tail is long. 

I don't have one blue tongue lizard, I have two! 

Awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2018)

School on Monday.  Nooooo ;n;


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 20, 2018)

I feel like I'm never going to be on good terms with him again. Sorry for taking a dark turn, but it hurts so bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2018)

well good you know that but you care too much smh get out


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2018)

having like 4-5 hours out of every day where you're not working or sleeping is like.. lame. Lol


----------



## Loriii (Apr 23, 2018)

My kid just reached the S and S+ range in Rainmaker and I was like "Are you kidding me?". I couldn't be more proud, I guess


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol totally gonna try that game lmao XD


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 23, 2018)

When I broke up with my ex last year he told me my standards were too high and that I should become a nun, and right after that he essentially begged me to take him back THEN proceeded to call me gay when I said no. Makes me laugh thinking back to it, he thought I was crazy but I don?t think he heard what he was saying lol


----------



## eggo (Apr 23, 2018)

My boyfriend is the best person on the earth??? He has fluffy blonde hair, like a poodle, and his eyes can look blue, green, or grey depending on the day. His smile and laugh are so cute and they make me melt inside a little every time I see him. Every morning, he sends me a good morning text asking how I slept because he knows about my chronic nightmares and he always wants to make sure I'm okay. Every night, he sends me a goodnight text and makes sure I know that he loves me lots. He reminds me to take care of myself every day and showers me in affection.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 23, 2018)

i nEED TO study for my two finals in two days but i can't make myself and instead i'm landscaping my new town and creating a huge backstory for my two characters

hel pme


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

Damn you, insomnia...damn you!


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2018)

Uhh did not expect to like this ice cream so much


----------



## John Wick (Apr 24, 2018)

If zombies are so stupid, how do they know what braaaiiinz are? 

How do they know where to get braaaiiinz?


----------



## Marte (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm so confuseddddddddddd


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure my friend gets why I apologized. I just did because I  realized I sounded stupid and wanted to say sorry now they are going on about totally other **** that didn't really have to do that directly. Like, I don't hate him but he keeps adding stuff that's just.. uh you don't have to care about me biting nails or scratching my feet it's just a bad habit he already knows about and I try not ot.. sigh guys are confusing.


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2018)

i wish i could see the chiropractor every day


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

I can't stop and will not stop listening to Queen.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 27, 2018)

sad we stopped talking for so long. i missed you. i wanna be there for you. my whole view of you has changed so drastically it's crazy


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2018)

I swear I'm neurotic!


----------



## boring (Apr 27, 2018)

As it turns out, having fingernails you can bind with little effort is NOT normal,,, damn now I look weird with my weak nails.

- - - Post Merge - - -

bend*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2018)

Lolol I feel sorry about your future gf's "lol no i can't hang out today, gotta help my dad with moving **** around the house even though we talked about hanging out earlier :^^^^^^)"

Yeah dude I can say I'm probably one of a very few who would go along with that, and as a regular friend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2018)

I must've done something to my knee over the weekend because it's been bothering me really bad all week, and today it felt like I had a really nasty scrape on my knee right below my patella, and it hurts when I bend it, but there's nothing visible there except the scar where my incision was.

Kinda hoping I didn't accidentally stretch my patellar tendon too much and tear it a bit, that would be really frustrating...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

thank god i have stuff planned for next week...holidays suck


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

What's more important to improve domain authority I wonder? Having lots of good quality content, having plenty of strong backlinks, or simply age of domain and number of links indexed?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

why are the eggs currency tab/row still in out sidebar? lol

also why is my head so large fml


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

Is it really possible to swallow your tongue?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Is it really possible to swallow your tongue?



tbh no idea, i guess it can choke you maybe though?
--

also why are people like "lol women are complicated". i don't think  "males being simple" is a good thing.. like a) work on your house b) act like adult babies with their friends or c) just having wrong priorities..


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

Sheila said:


> tbh no idea, i guess it can choke you maybe though?
> --
> 
> also why are people like "lol women are complicated". i don't think  "males being simple" is a good thing.. like a) work on your house b) act like adult babies with their friends or c) just having wrong priorities..



Surely you would die, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Surely you would die, right?



yeah most likely unless you get help.

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually googled this now, and while your tongue can't directly kill you unless it gets loose some weird way or it can block the airways.. or people with epilepsy could probably choke badly unless they get help


----------



## Jeonggwa (Apr 29, 2018)

Super random - sometimes I?m glad there are no notifications for comments on lwt because of the flood of comments one can get

There is this webtoon in a style I do not like with rather shallow characters, and it shows how shallow I am because I love the comedy and can overlook all the flaws
Proves that I have **** taste because it has a bad reception fhshhdhd I enjoy comedic stupidity


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Man, I'm really hoping they mail that Queen phone case to me soon. It's estimated that they'll deliver it between now and May 30th.


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

Honestly, the word "moist" only bothers me if it's said slowly and with emphasis. Otherwise it's not so bad.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 30, 2018)

OMFG Bruce gave me the GALLERY PAPER ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2018)

--      --
            .:"  | .:'" |
          --  ___   ___  -
        /:.  /  .\ /.  \ .\
       |:|. ;\___/O\___/  :|
       |:|. |  `__|__'  | .|
       |:|.  \_,     ,_/  /
        \______       |__/
         |:.           \
        /.:,|  |        \
       /.:,.|  |         \
       |::.. \_;_\-;       |
 _____|::..    .::|       |
/   ----,     .::/__,    /__,
\_______|,...____;_;_|../_;_|

name of jeff


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2018)

You know what would be epic? A danganronpa: trigger happy havoc themed mafia game.


----------



## mocaccino (Apr 30, 2018)

i want animal crossing for switch


----------



## Loriii (Apr 30, 2018)

Excited that we're going to have a little drinking session because today's a holiday.


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

I walked to the library and now my hips hurt. Why me?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

I should prob study for my aural skills final tomorrow morning (I've yet to study lol) but I'm feeling exceptionally lazy


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2018)

I hate it when people can't take even the slightest bit of criticism. Grow a thick skin!! God damn emos..


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 1, 2018)

please give me a good final grade PLEASE GIVE ME A GOOD FINAL GRADE AAA PLEASEEEE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2018)

Don't feel like getting out of bed today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I hate it when people can't take even the slightest bit of criticism. Grow a thick skin!! God damn emos..



I know right "lol u suck for not liking this thing imma block u bai"  smfh.

also can people stop calling me ****ing randomly just to check up. i know they do because they know i hate it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2018)

I JUST GOTTA SURVIVE MY PHYSICS LAB AND THEN I'M DONE WITH CLASSES FOR THE SEMESTER

Also my knee has suspiciously not been hurting today like it has for the last 8 days. Not complaining though.


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 1, 2018)

Is anyone willing to trade me 200k bells for a TBT.

Thank you in advance
 I love ACNL


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2018)

Bored.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Bored.



Tired and yeah I bit bored I don't like being home. Also gdi I need a new 3ds game meow


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

Why Do Some People Capitalize Every Word When They Type Sentences? Seriously, I Already Can't Take This Anymore.


----------



## tae (May 2, 2018)

man what the **** am i gonna do with myself. hnngh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2018)

Very bored and tired... feel like going to bed but its like 1000 degrees in my room and I just can't :,(


Also prob gonna have Calculus nightmares tonight lmao


----------



## deuces (May 2, 2018)

it's sad boi hours for me. i'm so depressed and lonely and i only have my mum to talk to. i'm at home most of the day and have no phone so i can't goof off on that. just me, my computer, and my nintendo 3ds with one game on it. i really, really want the other animal crossing games to unbore me, but my birthday is two months away. ug, i'm just a mess and upset. it's not even that i have a dad to talk to, either. i know a mom is good enough but my dad is always so irritable and yells at everyone which is my biggest trigger so i avoid him. they're the only two people besides my tutor for homeschooling i see. i want friends, but it seems impossible. everything seems sorta worthless, and i'm all outta tears most of the times. i hate being sad, and i wanna suck myself out of it, but the only time i'm really happy is doodling and playing acnl. ug, i hate venting too. i lost so many of my old friends to being too depressed to hang out, or i would snap at them on my bad days.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

deuces said:


> it's sad boi hours for me. i'm so depressed and lonely and i only have my mum to talk to. i'm at home most of the day and have no phone so i can't goof off on that. just me, my computer, and my nintendo 3ds with one game on it. i really, really want the other animal crossing games to unbore me, but my birthday is two months away. ug, i'm just a mess and upset. it's not even that i have a dad to talk to, either. i know a mom is good enough but my dad is always so irritable and yells at everyone which is my biggest trigger so i avoid him. they're the only two people besides my tutor for homeschooling i see. i want friends, but it seems impossible. everything seems sorta worthless, and i'm all outta tears most of the times. i hate being sad, and i wanna suck myself out of it, but the only time i'm really happy is doodling and playing acnl. ug, i hate venting too. i lost so many of my old friends to being too depressed to hang out, or i would snap at them on my bad days.



Hey, I'm sorry to hear that you're in a tough spot right now. Listen, if you need someone to talk to, feel free to message me anytime. I do hope that things will get better for you.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 3, 2018)

you were too late
my sun heart no longer knows you, my moon is finally full.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2018)

This week actually seems to be going by quickly, which is a nice change from last week.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

can my tum stop being randomly poopy the minute i get up and have a perfectly normal breakfast ffs... apparently not.

also why tf do i get headaches randomly like i didn't do a thing?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 3, 2018)

I wonder how much of the world's resources and energy I have already used in my life...


----------



## fl0ralship (May 3, 2018)

how many times have we inhaled and/or exhaled?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 3, 2018)

2016 will be missed.
Although I made new friends this year, it’s already May... a month passed without me feeling ‘alive’.

i want something to look forward to.. but there is nothing.
Drawing is all I have.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 4, 2018)

deuces said:


> it's sad boi hours for me. i'm so depressed and lonely and i only have my mum to talk to. i'm at home most of the day and have no phone so i can't goof off on that. just me, my computer, and my nintendo 3ds with one game on it. i really, really want the other animal crossing games to unbore me, but my birthday is two months away. ug, i'm just a mess and upset. it's not even that i have a dad to talk to, either. i know a mom is good enough but my dad is always so irritable and yells at everyone which is my biggest trigger so i avoid him. they're the only two people besides my tutor for homeschooling i see. i want friends, but it seems impossible. everything seems sorta worthless, and i'm all outta tears most of the times. i hate being sad, and i wanna suck myself out of it, but the only time i'm really happy is doodling and playing acnl. ug, i hate venting too. i lost so many of my old friends to being too depressed to hang out, or i would snap at them on my bad days.



Hey man, judging by your posts in this thread and the what's bothering you thread it sounds like you're going through a tough time. Your situation sounds a hell of lot like what I've been going through lately, and I don't think I've ever meet someone with such a similar situation to me haha. It probably feels like you're alone but you sure aren't the only one going through something like that. If you want to discuss any further details or chat about anything, hit me up ^^ I'm also rlly good at venting so I can relate haha


----------



## Zane (May 4, 2018)

someone sell me egg


----------



## Marte (May 4, 2018)

I have been in my mayors living room for 20 minutes now, ONLY so I can listen to K.K. Blues


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2018)

Other M had its faults(mostly in the story) but it was still a decent game!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 4, 2018)

i think i LIKEEEEEE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2018)

I went out with my friend after school, had a great time, and came home to a garden of appleflitters and a rare item from a fortune cookie that I had been wanting.  Overall this day's been pretty good!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2018)

Oh my God, music videos from the eighties are heckin' hilarious. 



soooo much cocaine


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 5, 2018)

I really hope I'm able to buy these concert tickets.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2018)

Cetaceans are beautiful creatures.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

no regrets wasting all my orbs on that banner, got some good **** lol.

also hope today get good \o/


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2018)

Peter Gabriel-era Genesis is pretentious and overrated af...Yes is a MUCH better band! At the very least, they're actually catchy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Peter Gabriel-era Genesis is pretentious and overrated af...Yes is a MUCH better band! At the very least, they're actually catchy.



phil collins is the worst era though like wmh.


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> phil collins is the worst era though like wmh.



I'll be honest, I really wouldn't know! Am only a little familiar w/ the Gabriel Stuff and the song Land of Confusion during the Collins era....best to skip' em altogether and listen to some Yes or Rush or something.


----------



## Gum (May 5, 2018)

villagers have pockets, as evidently shown when they equip tools and unequip tools, but no possible way of personal storage as they have no pants??


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'll be honest, I really wouldn't know! Am only a little familiar w/ the Gabriel Stuff and the song Land of Confusion during the Collins era....best to skip' em altogether and listen to some Yes or Rush or something.



Yeah the pre-1970 Genesis albums are good when they did some good psych but yeah I don't listen to them much, although enough to hate Collins-era lol. I hate that dance-y pop sounds ew.

And yeah I'll just stick to real old psych aha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2018)

God I spent 10 hours yesterday doing Calculus reviews... and I'm prob gonna do the same thing again today :/
Although, the benefit is now I feel more confident in the things I've studied, and... I've actually learned things I didn't even know!!

Hopefully with this I'll walk into that Calc exam and know exactly what to do...




Omf now I hate my professor even more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> phil collins is the worst era though like wmh.



This is why you think I'm not dank lol

Phil Collins is mah boi smfh


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

why are you up when i get here

IT'S SUNDAY

you don't even go to church so there's no reason you should be up right now


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

phil collins sucks someone take him outta muzak business


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

I forgot how brutal Wario Land 3 can be with some bosses. I mean you can't die except for the very last one but honestly...? Like bruh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> phil collins sucks someone take him outta muzak business



nonsense, phil is a good boy


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2018)

I don't waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanna do laundry.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (May 9, 2018)

designing OCs is fun, but now my other ones are lacking attention


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2018)

When your morning is mostly study halls but your best friend gave you the school WiFi password so it's cool.


----------



## Psydye (May 9, 2018)

My dreams are friggin' weird as hell!


----------



## Nicole. (May 9, 2018)

Is it a new trend for people to roll down their windows and say hello? 

It's been three times now..?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2018)

Lol at people on discord being so anti when you write a thing. No I'm not gonna be grateful she washes my clothes completely wrong and what other dumbass should know you don't mix red and white -_- especially no that shirt since it's heavily dyed.

But sure I'd bet you would loooove getting your favorite brighter garments pink :^^^)


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)

I'm bored...maybe I should play more Ori and the Blind Forest? I don't know.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 11, 2018)

NIIIIINTENNNDOOOOOOOOO!!!! (ꐦ?᷄д?᷅)


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)

I should probably start applying more lotion to my dry skin


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

Why don't we have any proper rubber gloves we had two pairs for agessss.

Also my brain stop being an ass tyvm


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2018)

What do you do when you live in a shoe and ain't got no sole


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

TGIF.  Also the second half of Katie's fruit party is driving me nuts but luckily people are generous with their appleflitters.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> TGIF.  Also the second half of Katie's fruit party is driving me nuts but luckily people are generous with their appleflitters.



that game is driving me nuts so glad i quit.

also ahhhh hope those bleaching works now or i know what imma do tomorrow


----------



## meggtheegg (May 11, 2018)

I got a new (refurbished bc college drives me broke) pink and white 3ds today does that count as a random thought bc im excited and now no longer have to use my sister's


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 11, 2018)

why do animes usually only get 1-2 seasons?? they always leave me hungry for more and dissatisfied that there isn't more to watch!


----------



## partangel (May 11, 2018)

harrison ford is the only person i can ever associate with han solo and im lowkey irritated with the actor that they casted for the new sw story


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

partangel said:


> harrison ford is the only person i can ever associate with han solo and im lowkey irritated with the actor that they casted for the new sw story



ty for letting me know :^^^) no use watching that then


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)

Sweet, the two items that I placed on hold are ready for pick-up at the public library. I hope they're in good condition.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 12, 2018)

why don't Jedis just turn off their opponent's lightsabers by force pressing the button?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 12, 2018)

Why are butter mints so good


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2018)

): i had a dream that someone called me dumb out of nowhere on tbt and it got 9 likes ))):


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

this heat next week too and im working ayy lmangoes


----------



## xXJessXx (May 13, 2018)

I got a crush on Aaron paul


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

story of seasons trio of towns is loads fun but sure they could have polished some mechanics like the silo and getting farm buildings and placing them


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2018)

never mind i forget people know me on this site.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2018)

I just found out r/lulano is a thing and I am in heaven bc I have a dumb relative constantly pushing me to buy her butt-ugly expensive clothes and it's nice to know other people hate that crap too!


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2018)

broccoli soup is so good


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 16, 2018)

judging from my appearance, hobbies and personality all kinds of people think I listen to calm, relaxing instrumentals and classical music (which I do but not as much as I did in the past) but truth is, I live for hiphop


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 16, 2018)

i'm trying to figure out if i like u or not and she Did Not Help Me


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 16, 2018)

This is going to be the most cringiest presentation ever omg there's no way I'm going to class to see it presented in front of everyone


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2018)

current mood:






- - - Post Merge - - -

except the weather doesn't even have the decency to rain


----------



## RascalCrossing (May 16, 2018)

I?m just commenting to get bells.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 17, 2018)

i just wanna help u this is making me rly sad i don't want u to do things to ur self hhhh


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2018)

dfhghdghhdg i checked up on a forum  i used to frequent in like uh 2012-2014 and it is so dead, i swear there have barely been any new members joining since 2015 or something.... like it is so dead and half the threads are complaining about how dead it is lmaooo


----------



## MapleSilver (May 17, 2018)

I just remembered the Overwatch forums. I used to frequent that a lot. Very... unique people there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2018)

why did they never localize puyo puyo chronicles


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2018)

e0ZWt$wMpWEQ$tRv
n98WuEGHMybWrE3d


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 17, 2018)

i'm sad
i kinda was hoping ya wouldn't say that! i thought finally the tides were turning in my favor!
anyways big yeet now i'm really depressed aaaand i should probably stop feeling this way


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2018)

It's Friday and you know what that means!  Time to spend the whole day exhausted, waste two days in a row, and spend the next five days exhausted


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2018)

I need a flamethrower.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (May 18, 2018)

Why are babies so weird?! Like come on, you’re obviously tired so why are you crying that you want to sleep but then you end up fighting it?! Like what kind of logic is that XD Momma needs some sleep!


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

TGIF yes. not that i like weekends unless i've something planned but doing 6 day week next week so need me resting.

also why are my hips/butt so large wmh


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

“I like balloons.”  -Uncle Grandpa

Oh wait, you mean my thoughts?

*don’t say malasadas, don’t say malasadas....*

PINEAPPLES!

*phew....*


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 19, 2018)

i just want someone to love me
no one loves me anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've driven everyone i love away from me because i guess i'm just that toxic.
out of 7 billion people not a single one loves me haaaaaahaha
why am i awful at expressing feelings


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

Managed to sew in the waist on my new (well, used technically lol) skirt I found at work.. Should have taken maybe 1 or 2 centimeters more maybe but at least I can wear it lol


----------



## riummi (May 20, 2018)

idk why this is making me cry 

on another note, I'm pretty excited to take that python course next semester!


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

too much to do today oh well maybe i can see a fren later


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

I'm going to Hampton Beach with my friends instead of on the lame senior trip and I'm excited AF.


----------



## Marte (May 20, 2018)

What even is linguistics


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Sundays are boring.... time for some Pokemon!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 20, 2018)

i'm sad because i feel like it's already over before it started lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

Okay wooow the 2* crop thing is really slow why do I even play **** it.

also heyyy gotta love iOS updates that do like nothing but you still need em because that mail app apparently ****s up if you don't update


----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2018)

Never read a book by it's cover


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

I should really be working on my schoolwork instead of dancing around the room.


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2018)

I got a bit of ros? sauce on my bed sheet. sometimes life is tragic :[[[[


----------



## Chicha (May 21, 2018)

I got a job offer for a company I really like and can't wait to start! <3


----------



## freshcasserole (May 21, 2018)

Now that I'm done with school it's time to draw and play animal crossing every single day for the rest of my life.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

I’m going to be the best broadcaster and Anime producer there ever was.

Period.


----------



## midnightdreams (May 21, 2018)

Body oil gel is a lifesaver. Where has it been all my life?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2018)

Soooo they are removing the fee on cheap China packages can they like do that on all other countries too, I don't wanna order high quality and pay extra because they ****ed up our mail system .-.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2018)

also saw someone with "poogle" in their username, takes me back to neopets days and when you had to write "poogle" instead of "google LMAO


----------



## Minto (May 21, 2018)

I'm so excited to go to my boyfriend's prom with him. I have pretty much everything now except for a bra. Why is finding the right bra so hard?? Shoe shopping yesterday was so stressful and just barely found a pair I liked. At least my boyfriend finally got his tux


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2018)

I just noticed the tree is green again. >:[


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

A friend of mine showed me their drawings today. They were quite pretty.


----------



## geetry (May 21, 2018)

I don't know if I want to major in music education or forensic psychology and it's literally eating me up inside oh my g o d
ppl keep telling me to get my gen ed first and then decide but like if i wanna do music i need to retake a theory class n o w since i flopped the ap music theory exam harder than pokemon ultra sun and moon did


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2018)

Gotta love random (mostly) females who wear band shirts because it's "trendy" yet they don't know a single song or stuff about said band. And  **** clothes chain for making them too like do they even have rights?


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2018)

T H O T S


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2018)

Why does Pok?mon Center only ship to the United States? I'm sure it's possible to buy them outside the US, but why include such an unnecessary hurdle?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

What happened to Iggy Azalea?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Why does Pok?mon Center only ship to the United States? I'm sure it's possible to buy them outside the US, but why include such an unnecessary hurdle?



Lots of US stores got that unfortunately, sigh. Sucks very hard and I dunno why. I guess some shipping stuff but then a lot of stores you don't wanna order from has int'l shipping??


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2018)

there's a commercial that plays that "ooh child" song and I hate it because it gets that song stuck in my head EVERY TIME


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 24, 2018)

Iiiiiiiiiii doooooon't deserve this busyness!!! I need RELAX! 眠い！眠い！！眠いぃぃぃぃぃぃ！！！


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2018)

I hate being paranoid.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2018)

Ahhh yeah my schedule got fixed eventually, das good C: Free tomorrow instead but hey better that than nothing imo aha.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 24, 2018)

what ru doin right now,, i wanna hang out,, i miss u soff boi


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

hmm what to do today. clean up i guess shrugs lol


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Let those who judge in this lifetime be judged for their judgments in the next.... and then be consumed by flames.

At least that last part is what I would like to believe.  The first is simply similar to a verse from the Bible.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

70s magical girl anime music is the best tbh.. at least compared to a lot of annoying modern music theyuse nowadays and in the 2000s


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2018)

I may have made a terrible mistake but oh well, just gotta roll with it now


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2018)

Thought up the best prank for that **** co-worker hahah revenge is sweet you stupid ass


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 26, 2018)

p much messy


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I may have made a terrible mistake but oh well, just gotta roll with it now



i definitely made a terrible mistake and I still have to roll with it


----------



## Lemonsky (May 26, 2018)

My head isn't aching now and I'm in a very comfy position. I feel calm.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Waking up in the morning instead of the afternoon or later is a great feeling.  A-lo-la!


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2018)

there was a crooked man and he walked a crooked mile
he found a crooked sixpence against a crooked stile 
he bought a crooked cat which caught a crooked mouse
and they all lived together in a crooked little house


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Zane said:


> there was a crooked man and he walked a crooked mile
> he found a crooked sixpence against a crooked stile
> he bought a crooked cat which caught a crooked mouse
> and they all lived together in a crooked little house




Nice poem there.  Personally, I prefer Shakespeare.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 27, 2018)

I didn't know even such a thing does exist


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2018)

birbs...

also i really wanna a nice red dye for my hair but idk if mom wanna go into town :thinking:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 28, 2018)

kind of hurt? not gonna lie? sorry for not sticking up for you. but was it necessary to try and get us all in the dog house with her? i love her and it would destroy me to lose her, especially over something so _...whatever._


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

Those who choose not to act on someone’s behalf and let pain befall them are guilty of what happened as well.  I don’t care what anyone thinks about me in life anymore.  Made that decision awhile ago.  As long as I know I’m being a good person in His eyes, then all is okay with me.

“If I’m kind to everyone I meet in life, I’ll die without regrets.”


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 28, 2018)

I am recently into family dramas which have over 40 episodes 
Had serious commitments issues before but finally getting into it
Blame my Mom for introducing me to the world of korean family dramas &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2018)

Man, having a Queen t-shirt would be amazing. I only have one rock band shirt, and that's Journey. 

Maybe I'll ask for it for my birthday, which is coming up soon.


----------



## Lemonsky (May 29, 2018)

I think I'd need some kind of a visor while I'm cycling since all kinds of bugs keep colliding with my face.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 29, 2018)

Edit.
But no. I shouldn't be screaming these things if I want to respect him. But, but... ;v;


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2018)

it's my saturday and I need to call the bank and then the tax place today whoo weee it's amazing how many things exist just to make you hate being alive


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2018)

waah totally need new shirts, the old ones got more ruined than i thought sigh


----------



## Apriiil (May 29, 2018)

I am ready to move already. Let's get this show on the road.

Also, why can't I get my stuff together?! GOD.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

I continue to be amazed at the devolution of online communities everywhere into toxic environments.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 29, 2018)

Chromebooks are the worst computers.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2018)

i want a dog. I miss having a puppy to love and play with when I felt crappy.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2018)

Why does every human being have a God-complex?!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2018)

I NEED TO REWATCH OTGW AGAIN AAAA

ALSO AAA I FINALLY BEAT MR. D AAAA


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

Nintendo, please make 3DS Image Share its own thing. Twitter and Facebook keep thinking I'm a bot.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

I don’t have anything important left to do today.  Bored as heck.  Time to trek through Reversal Mountain on my White 2 Nuzlocke...


----------



## riummi (May 31, 2018)

ugh not going outside gives me a headache


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2018)

Man, turns out we both feel the same way about our parents.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2018)

I got a 93 on my English final!  Yeahhhh!


----------



## Zane (May 31, 2018)

the difference when you're working with someone competent vs with someone not so competent is just immense. i've gotten so used to being hugely annoyed by my coworkers that i forgot i used to like this job Lol


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

i really like the show gilmore girls


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2018)

dude you honestly think some rando comment is gonna make me change my mind about something important to me? lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Great.  More schoolwork to do today in order to get senior status at university.  T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

i really really want that dress even though it's too tight around my tum and boobs. gdi body can you just fit a normal dress no?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Procrastination is getting the better of me.  Time to start on the paper at least...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2018)

gg getting winery honestly i wish i just looked everything up before i started trio of towns


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 2, 2018)

It's an odd feeling when a specific forum that used to be your favorite forum ever suddenly starts to feel very off. Being anywhere on that site now gives such a strange feeling that I'm considering just having my account deleted.



Spike Spiegel said:


> Time to start on the paper at least...


You can do it!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 2, 2018)

haahhhh i just feel so led on right now.. i would've preferred to not gotten so much hope... hahaha... i regret this decision so damn much.. why'd you have to tell me he said he liked me??
this is so stupid, this is SO damn stupid. there's actually no hope for me tho lol i'll never have my soulmate and i'll never have anyone bc im just genuinely destined to be alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2018)

bought that dress anyway bc it's a brand i like and it was really cheap. my workplace rules bc we got loads of nice second hand stuff so yeah :^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2018)

Ugh, so many things to get done today and so little time....


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2018)

My hair is great today because NONE OF IT IS STICKING OUT.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

I love life, and I’ll never stop loving it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 3, 2018)

i just want to leave that groupchat and forget i ever met yall lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2018)

doing the bed is seriously the most boring chore ever.


----------



## Zane (Jun 3, 2018)

literally how can i make this happen ughh it feels so within reach somehow !


----------



## Antonio (Jun 4, 2018)

Why I do in the bathroom is a masterpiece.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2018)

Senior Skip Day today.  Woohoo!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

School’s out for most people, but not me this summer.  Lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2018)

how have i lived without dry shampoo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2018)

Ants are some of the most interesting animals on the planet.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2018)

Where's that damn spider? ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

The Las Vegas Golden Knights are getting DESTROYED by the Washington Capitals (NHL).  I wanted VGK to win the series, but I have friends from Washington, so this is great (and also hilarious).


----------



## Zane (Jun 5, 2018)

I just got up an hour ago (slept until NINE) !!! This is the most sleep I've had in like almost three months, it feels great but also sad and nostalgic.. Lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

I slept late, until the afternoon, because I didn’t take my night medicine until later.... lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 5, 2018)

why is it always temporary? why can't it stay forever? i


----------



## deuces (Jun 5, 2018)

i hate myself so much, like im tired of being that edgy depressed kid
i dont want attention, i just want friends
i lost my literal last friend because they were ignoring me and i just said ok fine and blocked them bc im so emotional and being left on read kills me
its horrible, having no friends to the point even ur goddamn mom feels sorry for their kid
wooooow. all i have is here.


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 5, 2018)

I have to live like a vampire for two weeks. No sunlight. Luckily I had no plans anyway so it could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2018)

My birthday is in 5 1/2 days.
I'll be 19 years old.


But honestly as if it'll make any difference.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 6, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My birthday is in 5 1/2 days.
> I'll be 19 years old.
> 
> 
> But honestly as if it'll make any difference.



It's going to be a huge change in your life


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2018)

yes i still love you loads but yeah it's not gonna work


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

Sometimes life is okay.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

I remember now how much I missed hotdogs... *Spike stuffs another one in his mouth*


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 6, 2018)

we're so close and we obviously both feel something between us so why can't we just give it a shot?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Khan Acadamy is really good for personal interest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

I love the flower aesthetic on this forum rn. Makes me feel really happy cause I love flowers 

Also idk why but I really feel like eating pb&j right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

We need to win this game and get the sweep.  Make them SUFFER


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 6, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> we're so close and we obviously both feel something between us so why can't we just give it a shot?



lol oh man I had one of these and I still wonder about it sometimes. Good luck!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

I HECKIN LOVE 80S MUSIC


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 6, 2018)

why is body shaming still a thing.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)

Can't wait to get my new Steam controller! 'Really curious as to what it's like.


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Pencils are so long.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2018)

why are periods even a thing i dont want to get pregnant anyway


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Why doesn’t Sheila give me 1 bell?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Why do people ask for bells?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Why do people ask for bells?


Cause they're lame lol

I sit 10ft away from my tv while playing a game, without my glasses on, and then I wonder why I can't see and I have to squint xDD I gotta get gud


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 8, 2018)

the pegs for one side of one of my art/production books shelves snapped and just sent everything crashing down instantly

good thing nothing of note was below it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2018)

No I'm not gonna give people bells randomly like that, also wtf did I do to Raskell unless they are randomly trolling people?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> No I'm not gonna give people bells randomly like that, also wtf did I do to Raskell unless they are randomly trolling people?



He's prob trolling, just ignore him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> He's prob trolling, just ignore him.



Yeah I think I recognize them smfh. 
--

Also maaan. Why must theses dresses have such a big slit on the side it looks bad just make them whole smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

THE ELECTROLLS IN SPYRO 2 SOUND JUST LIKE SPONGEBOB

MY LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 8, 2018)

Tonight shall be tarantula hunting time.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> Tonight shall be tarantula hunting time.



ooo! good luck! 

_but really, how does one return home when the tarantula/scorpion bites?_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> Tonight shall be tarantula hunting time.




Wow, this is like the opposite of my night.  Today is a lazy day for me, lol


----------



## Loriii (Jun 8, 2018)

Weekend and it's been raining non-stop the whole night. Perfect time to drink with my girlfriend.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't feel like being productive zzz


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

HOLY FRICK MY CAT JUST STEPPED ON MY CHEST WITH THE MIGHTY FORCE OF HER POINTY PAW AND NOW I'M DYING SEND HELP


----------



## riummi (Jun 9, 2018)

^reminds me when a cat was kneading me and her claws dug into my stomach  she was so cute doing so though hah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

I GOT THE WINERY FINALLY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA yes.

(if you wonder about my excitement, it's one of the more annoying farm circles to get in trio of towns due to very specific ingredients that are limited and take a long time to get unless you look it all up from start...)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 9, 2018)

Spoiler: just a little venting



My new lover is, so. sweet... He's been occupying my brain whole time. All my past relationships consisted of and supported by, just pure passion. Burning passion only. My love this time is all different... I haven't ever known feelings like this... It infects my brain and it makes me be full. Causes me physical fever and I don't know what to do, just inside my head is like white flame, can't really think of anything, just feels filled and empty at the same time though I want to be more rational and improve myself so I can do things better for him. Infected.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Today is a Saturday, but I get to work.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

happy birthday abie baby, happy birthday to you...


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2018)

how do u highlight turquoise without using white or a warm color like yellow????? i guess i'll have to use white but im dying please send help


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

There’s only so much time in a day.  I wish there was more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

I just can't get over when I'm battling a Graveler on Victory Road, and it uses Explosion and kills itself, and then the text box says "it doesn't affect Giratina." 

Like that kinda stuff in a Pokemon game gives me life lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just can't get over when I'm battling a Graveler on Victory Road, and it uses Explosion and kills itself, and then the text box says "it doesn't affect Giratina."
> 
> Like that kinda stuff in a Pokemon game gives me life lol




LOL, THIS IS GREAT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I just can't anymore omg


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just can't get over when I'm battling a Graveler on Victory Road, and it uses Explosion and kills itself, and then the text box says "it doesn't affect Giratina."
> 
> Like that kinda stuff in a Pokemon game gives me life lol



Giratina, cheating the system -w-


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just can't get over when I'm battling a Graveler on Victory Road, and it uses Explosion and kills itself, and then the text box says "it doesn't affect Giratina."
> 
> Like that kinda stuff in a Pokemon game gives me life lol



It literally ends it's own life to stop you and it doesn't do jack.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

_when you try your best but you don't succeeeeeeed_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2018)

okay no not buying that cd for that price, stop trying to scam me smfh


----------



## Zane (Jun 10, 2018)

making this face irl :I :I :I


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2018)

man I love buzzfeed unsolved. it's the only good thing that website ever did


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Tonight will be a great night... for books and video games!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Tonight will be a great night... for books and video games!



o: books _books_ what books? (don't have to answer, just saying I love books)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> o: books _books_ what books? (don't have to answer, just saying I love books)




My ones for my senior thesis of course (real exciting, I know)!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> My ones for my senior thesis of course (real exciting, I know)!



ahh good luck! ^-^//

- - - Post Merge - - -

_and yes, super exciting. obviously._


----------



## riummi (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm wondering if you would do the same for me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2018)

OMG IT'S RAINING OUTSIDE

I LOVE RAINNNNN

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I opened my bedroom door and my cat shot down the hallway like really quickly and came into my room. I feel loved :,)

EDIT: Ik I keep spamming this thread but I GOTTA GET MY POST COUNT UP TO 7K TODAYYYY


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

aim straight, stand tall...


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 11, 2018)

I cannot believe I'll be in America next week..


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

I need more time today to read and play video games... lol


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

I used to be able to play league all day, now I can't play 2 without starting to feel sleepy. Prob because I'm bad as heck.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)

Spoiler:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2018)

Boi when I (somehow) get Giratina on Omega Ruby it's gonna be SO LITTTT


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2018)

5 hours till Nintendo's E3 presentation woo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

i swear the amount of waffle twerps that comes into our store lmao...


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm watching the gameplay for let's go pikachu/eevee on the E3 stream and oh my god how do they not realize how boring this gameplay is while they're playing it. "In the TV show there were a lot of trainers who were able to catch Pok?mon without battling them!" no one cares hahah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Mission dead is a go...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2018)

Just started lifting weights and my arms feel like jelly


----------



## Loriii (Jun 13, 2018)

ugh Skype is oddly slower on Windows 10


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2018)

this video is so powerful


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

It’s a brand new day, which means more shenanigans


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 13, 2018)

Getting paid soon! My first job my first paycheck I?m definitely gonna make it rain with the fat stacks I?ll get just kidding it?s going into the bank, college is expensive


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

I love absolutely everyone on TBT!  I love this site!  And the staff too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I love absolutely everyone on TBT!  I love this site!  And the staff too!



I know right tbh this site is like half of my life

Also I GOT A SKORUPIIIII
Man I always wanted one on Pearl xD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2018)

shout out to my boss being the loveliest person ever and covering my shifts during exams <3


----------



## riummi (Jun 14, 2018)

I am so grateful that you are my friend!! I can just tell you everything that's bugging me and you dont judge!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 14, 2018)

lmao i'm not saying **** no more bye i'm so tired of having to attack ppl bc they attacked me
i'm just giving up


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been dancing around in my room with my earbuds in, listening to some Billy Joel. It's three in the morning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've been dancing around in my room with my earbuds in, listening to some Billy Joel. It's three in the morning.



Perfect way to spend a late night tbh

I can't stop wonder trading lmao I need to beat the Pokemon league xDD


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 14, 2018)

Washing windows was a surprisingly pleasant activity to do. I felt like I've done something useful for once too.  Though mainly I just find it refreshing to see how clear the windows can become after washing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Another day of work, but before that my Fire Emblem Awakening Lunatic Classic army is really, really buffed up, so time to take down the invading Valmese.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2018)

i wanna order that fringed vest thing from the US but our ****ed mail system argh


----------



## Zireael (Jun 14, 2018)

So many people changing their attitudes to something a bit more rancid just to fit in with a particular crowd. It's sad that some people feel that in order to look good they have to adopt the douchebag personality. Just be yourself. Don't get drawn into unsavoury groups and allow those people to influence your behaviour.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Jun 14, 2018)

im excited for that chinese food imma get


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 14, 2018)

Kinda want to get another new leaf game kinda don?t, I?ve got money sitting in the eshop and it?s on sale soooo


----------



## Zane (Jun 14, 2018)

Spoiler: sccccccrrrreeeeeeee



he asked if I needed a ride today >:] I didn't unfortunately.. but still. ❤_❤


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> So many people changing their attitudes to something a bit more rancid just to fit in with a particular crowd. It's sad that some people feel that in order to look good they have to adopt the douchebag personality. Just be yourself. Don't get drawn into unsavoury groups and allow those people to influence your behaviour.




True.  I’ll never understand why wolves want to follow a pack.  Like, have some individuality please and just be yourself.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 15, 2018)

It's so freakin cold inside my room. I need a jacket or a hug lol.


----------



## riummi (Jun 15, 2018)

can't wait to go see incredibles 2!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Today... es another lazy day.... (aside from martial arts practice tonight)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2018)

bleh stupid pokemon club pgl **** just lemme log in so i can request a delete thing no?


----------



## riummi (Jun 15, 2018)

incredibles 2 was amazing i need another one please


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Texas Rangers lost 6 in a row... but just pounded the Colorado Rockies into the ground at home with 5 runs in the first inning.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2018)

one of my guilty pleasures is watching videos like ihe and other review channels making fun of bad movies/books and things but... 
you know you could spend your time roasting someone who tried their best making something that just happened to be bad or could just make your own dang thing see how hard it is and shut up


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2018)

i swear to god im in love with this guy , but he is straighter than a ruler.


also , these extra classes were a mistake , i just want to make my goddamn admission exam and see if im dumb or not.
and i neither want to get out of school and lose my friends. ugh.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2018)

I just did this Buzzfeed quiz on what colour you should dye your hair based on how you'd create an ACNL town, and got pastel purple lol. Coincidentally that's my fave colour and the colour of my mayors hair


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I just did this Buzzfeed quiz on what colour you should dye your hair based on how you'd create an ACNL town, and got pastel purple lol. Coincidentally that's my fave colour and the colour of my mayors hair



Got the same ahaha. Althouh I probs won't do it, I'm not a fan of that colour/dye in general so (no offence).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Got the same ahaha. Althouh I probs won't do it, I'm not a fan of that colour/dye in general so (no offence).



I mean like I'd love to do it but lighter colours would look terrible with my skin tone lol. Maybe I'd like to try one of those temporary dyes and do an ombre effect to see what it looks like tho :thinking:


----------



## carp (Jun 16, 2018)

i'm looking forward to seeing my parents again soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2018)

So I traded a level 10 Zubat in wonder trade last night and I got a Lv 100 shiny Mew in return...

Now I'm never gonna stop wonder trading lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I traded a level 10 Zubat in wonder trade last night and I got a Lv 100 shiny Mew in return...
> 
> Now I'm never gonna stop wonder trading lmao





Omg, Walutina, you’re addicted to it.  Seek professional help asap.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

I forgot how boring system transfers were looool.

also yeah i wanna dye my hair red but i need to wait for my current weird stuff to be rinsed out meeh


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 16, 2018)

busy busy busy and still I have to pack


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2018)

GOING CUCKOO!! @o@


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

dont remember the screws being that snug, jfc nnds xl


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Get to work soon today.


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm addicted to Fanta.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Elin1O said:


> I'm addicted to Fanta.




Fanta, Fanta, don’t you want a?!?


Reminds me of that Fanta commercial as a parody in Family Guy years and years ago... lol


----------



## Flare (Jun 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I traded a level 10 Zubat in wonder trade last night and I got a Lv 100 shiny Mew in return...


Stop what you're doing and go buy a lottery ticket rn.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 16, 2018)

its been over 2 years since i joined tbt :')


----------



## Bcat (Jun 16, 2018)

New books! Eeeeee can’t wait to read


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 16, 2018)

Link?s hot, so is Zelda


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2018)

Bcat said:


> New books! Eeeeee can’t wait to read



same i buy too many paperbacks whenever I go to second hand stores wmh xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 17, 2018)

i feel so confident on myself now , i can do this. :")


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

This one Paralogue in Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic] is really, really difficult, even with advanced, capped units.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

Boi yer facing the wrong way lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Boi yer facing the wrong way lmao
> 
> -snip-




It looks dejected, lmao.


Well, I finally beat that Paralogue, but now I’m doing one for another one of the children, and this one could end up being even more difficult.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeeee I beat 3* Shiva without the evade tank cheese strategy that everyone is doing. Man for a mobile game I really get a kick out of clearing hard content. So satisfying to figure out the mechanics.


----------



## riummi (Jun 17, 2018)

omg I didn't think my entry would get any attention from the host bc I saw so many better entries! BUT she actually featured me ;o; I can't believe it <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2018)

Fun Fact: Giratina has the highest level of affection of all my Pokemon, at level 3. 
I'm gonna get it up to 5, he'll love me so much lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Just recently started a Nuzlocke Challenge on SoulSilver.


----------



## hotchocobaby (Jun 18, 2018)

If two people are reading each others minds, won't they be just reading their own minds?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

Man I’m bored AF


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2018)

I just read an article saying that where I live has had less than 14 hours of sunshine this month! That's actually crazy, just over half a days worth of sunshine in this month. We're usually one of the driest and sunniest places too.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

It’s past 3:30 a.m.  Why the heck am I still awake?  Lmao.  I’ve just been watching episodes from TV shows that I’ve already seen before.  Well, guess I’ll work on my SoulSilver Nuzlocke Challenge until 6 a.m. and then go to sleep (I better set alarms too this time...).


EDIT: Agh, I’m so mad at myself.  This isn’t healthy at all.


EDIT#2: Well, I have this protein drink here, so I guess I’m fine.  RIP my Melatonin count though.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 19, 2018)

at the psych and some 40+ woman came in w a bag that had ”cute but psycho” on it what dimension am i in


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2018)

I hate you, insomnia.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> at the psych and some 40+ woman came in w a bag that had ”cute but psycho” on it what dimension am i in



People think that kinda stuff is a joke smdh

I have to leave tomorrow to go on a trip and I have no clue why I signed up to do it because I reeeeeeeally don't want to go .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2018)

social insurance agency smfh why can't i work saturdays but fine then.. i thought working weekends was part of work practice???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

(Secretly hoping my brother will give me Zekrom when he catches him so my reshi won't be all alone *cross fingers*)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2018)

lol soo how can my body being drought and stuff? i drink water like several times a day still it's brown lolol


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm in a goooood moooood♫


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Idk yet if I have work today or not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

So apparently the World Health Organization is considering gaming addiction a "mental health disorder".

And I hear this as I encounter my 334th Absol trying to get a shiny.

Yay, yet another mental disorder to add to my list of thing wrong with my life lmaooo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So apparently the World Health Organization is considering gaming addiction a "mental health disorder".
> 
> And I hear this as I encounter my 334th Absol trying to get a shiny.
> 
> Yay, yet another mental disorder to add to my list of thing wrong with my life lmaooo




It’s not a mental disorder though, it’s an addiction for a lot of people.  Lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> It’s not a mental disorder though, it’s an addiction for a lot of people.  Lmao



Google it boi

It's a legit thing now


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2018)

In just over 6 hours time I'll have my finals done with and BOI I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> People think that kinda stuff is a joke smdh
> 
> I have to leave tomorrow to go on a trip and I have no clue why I signed up to do it because I reeeeeeeally don't want to go .-.



i mean she definitely could have been psychotic lol but i would never had thought anyone other than edgy teens would buy and use something w that written on it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> It’s not a mental disorder though, it’s an addiction for a lot of people.  Lmao



it’s only a mental illness if it causes distress and whatever in someones daily life. any type of addiction can be really bad for someone abd i personally think that it’s good that it’s classified as a mental illness so people with these issues can get help. generally people who only play video games and priorotize it over essential things arent doing too well mentally

it’s not something that exists to be added to your about page on tumblr, it’s something that describes actual issues

edit: im not saying everything that causes someone great distress in their daily life is a mental illness thats not wht i mean ok


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jun 19, 2018)

Naiad said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



freak out because they couldn't explain all the blood


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Google it boi
> 
> It's a legit thing now




Alright.  That sounds really interesting though.  I wonder why people want other people to stop playing video games though?  It makes sense being called a mental illness if it stops the person from doing even the simplest of things.

I play video games on days when I’m not doing anything (like today) literally all day though, but I wouldn’t consider it a mental illness because I still have good hygiene going, went to dinner with my mom, and am about to get some laundry done.  For me it’s just an addiction or not anything at all.  I cannot stand a life without video games though, mostly because I hate going outside and conversing with a lot of people and things.  Society as it stands where I am is very, very close-minded, and it annoys the heck out of me.



EDIT: Also, I usually alternate the weeks this summer between my summer job and martial arts, but today I did not have to work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

I love that hanzo up there still has me quoted in their signature lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love that hanzo up there still has me quoted in their signature lol



She quoted me too lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love that hanzo up there still has me quoted in their signature lol




This reminds me.  I think it’s hilarious when I come across a poster that has some funny quote in their sig that was taken out of context.  Lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 20, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Alright.  That sounds really interesting though.  I wonder why people want other people to stop playing video games though?  It makes sense being called a mental illness if it stops the person from doing even the simplest of things.
> 
> I play video games on days when I?m not doing anything (like today) literally all day though, but I wouldn?t consider it a mental illness _because I still have good hygiene going, went to dinner with my mom, and am about to get some laundry done.  For me it?s just an addiction or not anything at all._  I cannot stand a life without video games though, mostly because I hate going outside and conversing with a lot of people and things.  Society as it stands where I am is very, very close-minded, and it annoys the heck out of me.



yeah well you dont have the mental illness then lol it's like if you drink at the weekends sometimes that doesnt necessarily make you an alcoholic. it's not "lol i would be so bored w/o video games", it's when people are shutting themselves in their rooms to play 18 hours of wow each day while neglecting their basic needs, like, when it's ruining lives. it's fine to play moderately but when it gets out of control and someones actually addicted they need help.

people use the word addicted loosely or instead of psychologically dependent in normal speech so i guess thats why youre confused about this still but i promise youre not going to get some gaming addiction disorder diagnosed because you play video games lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> yeah well you dont have the mental illness then lol it's like if you drink at the weekends sometimes that doesnt necessarily make you an alcoholic. it's not "lol i would be so bored w/o video games", it's when people are shutting themselves in their rooms to play 18 hours of wow each day while neglecting their basic needs, like, when it's ruining lives. it's fine to play moderately but when it gets out of control and someones actually addicted they need help.
> 
> people use the word addicted loosely or instead of psychologically dependent in normal speech so i guess thats why youre confused about this still but i promise youre not going to get some gaming addiction disorder diagnosed because you play video games lol





Yeah, I didn’t think I was going to.  Thanks, pal.  Lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 21, 2018)

Just had a dream about ASMR reality TV and people were arguing (whispering) about things like tapping and stuff like that.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

The Texas Rangers (MLB) team have won five straight games in a row.  I’m hoping they continue to build a large winning streak to get right back into the thick of things.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2018)

Protip: if you're ever in a group text you don't want to be in spam the chat with horrific puns. I've only done it once but I'm pretty sure it'll work every time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, talking about video game addiction, it's even more annoying when people go that hardcore mode and use it as an escape and so they must have everything 5*/S-class etc. item in that game or they can't stop thinking about it or such.. like.. uh.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, talking about video game addiction, it's even more annoying when people go that hardcore mode and use it as an escape and so they must have everything 5*/S-class etc. item in that game or they can't stop thinking about it or such.. like.. uh.




Yeah, I get that it becomes annoying when people do that.  I definitely don’t try to 100% every game I play.  That seems like an absurd waste of time and energy.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2018)

Tom Nook's Amiibo makes for a very fitting Monopoly character piece. A little big but it works.


----------



## Yo that's Kiah (Jun 21, 2018)

I wish I had taco bell right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also wish i had pepsi, but i'm all out...


----------



## Zane (Jun 21, 2018)

I had the easiest day ever at work, I wish they were all like that !


----------



## riummi (Jun 22, 2018)

i wanted that friggen popcorn chicken you b


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2018)

sell me a pinwheel kthxbai

also eek what to play after trio of towns? aha


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

May my meds be in today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2018)

Finally on my way home from my trip. I really enjoyed seeing people I only get to see two or three times a year, so that was nice. 
Though I felt like I was being bossed around a bit by the people in my group and that made me upset because I'm 19, and just because I'm not recognized yet as an adult yet by my fraternity (I won't be until I turn 20) I have to cater to everything the adults tell me to do. Really annoying.

I also feel really bad for not being active when I was younger and had more spare time. I guess part of it was my dad being really busy, but I get so damn jealous of the girls who are really popular among all the groups and I wish I could be too but I'm about to be an adult sooo idk... Maybe I can be well known among adults. I still have a chance to redeem myself I guess.


Oh and I made pretty much all the adults on the council (in the state) cry with my piano playing so I'm glad I'm making my way up in the world in that aspect


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2018)

racist hate storms are never okay.

but yeah you gotta admit he was being a large klutz, like who tf goes in like that and tackles and gives germany a free free kick :| Just defend and if it would have gotten in naturally that's another thing.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 24, 2018)

Me, arguing with my dad about why minimum wage should be higher


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

I literally have nothing I have to do today.  Lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

I think I'm on a sugar high! @.@


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I think I'm on a sugar high! @.@




Watch out before the sugar low arrives.... it’s never fun, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

What I wouldn't give to play Team Fortress 2 rn 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also in wonder trade I keep getting a Zigzagoon named "Zigzaton", I swear this is the 3rd time today lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What I wouldn't give to play Team Fortress 2 rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also in wonder trade I keep getting a Zigzagoon named "Zigzaton", I swear this is the 3rd time today lol





Haven’t you heard?  It’s the new steel/normal type Pokemon, Zigzaton!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2018)

im craving ice cream so bad whhyyyy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Bcat said:


> im craving ice cream so bad whhyyyy



Don't worry I've been craving pancakes for like 2 weeks and I literally had a chance to get some and I didn't and I feel stupid for it lmao


Also don't y'all hate when you want to do something and you can't get it out of your head rip


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Don't worry I've been craving pancakes for like 2 weeks and I literally had a chance to get some and I didn't and I feel stupid for it lmao
> 
> 
> Also don't y'all hate when you want to do something and you can't get it out of your head rip





Yeah, I hate that feeling.


Also, this reminds me of the “Gibby,” or whatever-his-name-is guy in the Mauville Pokemon Center in OR/AS, where his other guys and himself ask you if you like certain things.  I thought it would be hilarious if someone made a parody where they ask you really morbid questions.



“And what do you think about jumping off a cliff onto spikes?  You like it, right?”



“And what about having a shark rip off your head?  The greatest feeling in the world, right?”



LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm tryin to watch family guy and TV keeps saying "next on My Hero Academia" and im like BOI I AINT WATCHIN THAT 

Also why is this one commercial so much quieter than the other lmaooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also on an unrelated topic, Rick and Morty is the weirdest show I've ever seen on tv like wtaf


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm tryin to watch family guy and TV keeps saying "next on My Hero Academia" and im like BOI I AINT WATCHIN THAT
> 
> Also why is this one commercial so much quieter than the other lmaooo
> 
> ...





It’s a passive-aggressive commercial, LOL.


Also, I hate to say it, but Izuku Midoriya and Bakugo’s voices for MHA English Dub don’t sound like they fit at all.  Especially Midoriya’s.  Like wtf, lol.



Rick and Morty is a great and funny show, actually, that still has a plot line to it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2018)

i want to legally change my name but i dont want to tell anyone or deal w people being weird about it. like rn people dont really know im trans but if i change my name legally thatd have to change. and i dont want to deal w people

serious question how weird would it be to just legally change my name but not really tell people (except for my friends, to them id b like  ? this is my name ok bye?, and id tell ppl who already use my name to use it w everyone i guess. i just wouldnt talk to most people about it.)

like if i change it now i have one year of high school left and many people already know my legal name in school so students would know im trans which would be uncomfortable but at the same time im done w everything and i dont careeeeeee. wow truly life is terrible


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m sorry, but I keep looking at the forums home page and see the recent thread I posted, and it looks like it’s asking people something else..... LOLLLLLL.  If people actually would respond to a thread like that, I’d say all decency and self-respect on this forum has flown out the window.


I thought about posting this or not, but it’s too hilarious not to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Why did I decide to wash my bedding at 1am lol I should be asleep in my nice cozy comforters rn


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why did I decide to wash my bedding at 1am lol I should be asleep in my nice cozy comforters rn




Honestly me a lot of the times when I’m at university or home.


Me during daytime: “No bother me, play play video game right now.”


Me during night time: “Well, it’s night time.  I think I’m going to wash my bedding now.”


Lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 27, 2018)

this is the first time i ever hear a song from this artist and oh god , its so beautiful it gives me chills.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Honestly me a lot of the times when I’m at university or home.
> 
> 
> Me during daytime: “No bother me, play play video game right now.”
> ...



U trash talkin me boi


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> U trash talkin me boi




N-no, ma’am.  I was just saying I forget to do daily chores/tasks like that one (lol).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> N-no, ma’am.  I was just saying I forget to do daily chores/tasks like that one (lol).



See the difference between you and I is I never forgot to do it, I was just too busy being lazy 

Also there are 2 kyogres in my Pokemon amie thing, this is fantastic.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> See the difference between you and I is I never forgot to do it, I was just too busy being lazy
> 
> Also there are 2 kyogres in my Pokemon amie thing, this is fantastic.





Hey, I didn’t forget either.  I was also just too lazy.  Like how I’m too lazy to do regular laundry sometimes and then have to do it all at once.


Two of them?  Let me ask you something.


How do your Kyogres get along with your Giratina?  Are your Pokemon often fighting each other constantly for your attention?


Hi, I’m Gibby, and today, I’m going to be talking to you about Pokemon-self-help-amie, where your Pokemon can get affection without you even doing anything.  And it only costs three easy payments of $1,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999.  Number is G-I-B-B-Y.  That’s G-I-B-B-Y.  Call today!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Hey, I didn’t forget either.  I was also just too lazy.  Like how I’m too lazy to do regular laundry sometimes and then have to do it all at once.
> 
> 
> Two of them?  Let me ask you something.
> ...



Actually they were just two random Kyogres that belong to others. Other people can join in on your Pokemon amie and eat pokepuffs n stuff.

Also wth was that (and why is this turning into a chat thread lol I'm gonna go now *scoots down a slide*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also also I really want kyogre please and thank u


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Dang it's 3am and I'm still washing my bedding rip 

That settles it, I'm sleeping in tomorrow mornin lol

EDIT: K now it's almost 4am, fallin asleep now and yet my brother is wide awake blastin peeps on TF2 like it's nobody's business. That boy ain't right.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2018)

go sleep supra mayro kratt

also i really want a pet birb rn


----------



## Bcat (Jun 27, 2018)

i just want to lie face down on the bed and stay there for awhile


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Last night was crazy lmao who knew that washing bedding at 3 in the morning had its downsides 

I'm prob gonna go to bed at 9pm tonight, I'd like to spend some time curled up in my nice clean blankets


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2018)

this drawing is gonna take forever ;; why did i decide to have flowers


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Pls pls pls let me get something good in wonder trade before I go to sleep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 28, 2018)

me:
"omg i love my friends so much they are so awesome they have been so helpful ily!!!!!!!<3"
also me next day:
"im always lonely , im not taken seriously , [insert person here] has always made me feel bad , i wish i had someone to help me and feel loved."

why am i like this?

why am i so emotionally unstable?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Just finished the last of the footage of Cowboy Bebop.  And so another great Anime ends.


~Adios, space cowboy~


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2018)

omfg when this artist you loved and commissioned way way back ACTUALLY wants to do an ART TRADE WITH YOU NOW!!! AAAAAH


----------



## Rena (Jun 28, 2018)

Animal Crossing New Leaf would be a lot better if we could put patterns (paths) down in front of doorways. Animal Crossing would be better if we could move EVERYTHING to where we want it, like villagers homes, ponds, rocks, etc. Animal Crossing would be better if we could get rid of the stone that is already placed, by the town hall, around the plaza, and by the trainstation. Animal Crossing would be better if we could edit everything we want instead of what the game offers. Animal Crossing would be better if we could pick out villagers. Animal crossing would be better if we could order bushes at the store instead of having to TT to get the one you want in the store. Animal crossing would be better if when we do PWP's, it didn't always have to be in a certain spot, it could be wherever. Animal Crossing would be better if villagers houses didn't land in a spot we don't want it. Animal crossing would be better if we could plant trees side by side. Animal crossing would be better if we could plant bushes in a circle without having to have an opening. Animal crossing would be better if animals requested more PWPs or they would just be unlocked already. thats all i have to say rn. feel free to comment what else you think needs to change.


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2018)

WHEN YOU HEAR A RANDOM SOUND IN UR HOUSE IN TH EMIDDLE OF THE NIGHT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Spoiler: long response to rena






Rena said:


> snip



Some of these things don't even make any sense, like the thing about planting bushes in a circle without there being an opening or planting trees with no gaps. I realize in theory it sounds nice but they do this so not to trap the players/villagers. That would also make it really hard to walk around if you need to get somewhere fast. 
And I think that having those limitations listed above is what makes the game more playable because you are inclined to play more if you can unlock stuff and carefully plan where you want to place patterns/PWPs. Honestly if it were just handed to me I would only play the game for a week at most and get bored with it.



How did I get so lucky as to catch a random shiny golbat on victory road, I still cannot get over this


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2018)

why do i always get sick at the most inconvenient times??? like hell no i cant be at home tomorrow then i'll lose a day of money because stupid one day no pay ****


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Great.  I have another boring day where I need to go to the gym.  Lovely : ‘ )


----------



## Zane (Jun 29, 2018)

i just got up and im still tired even though i went to bed at like 10 or something which is like crazy reasonable D;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m feeling much better today after waking up early.  Raring and ready to go.


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

This may be the first birthday I've ever felt luke-warm about. I miss you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

You call your hamburgers "Steamed Hams"?

Yes! It's a regional dialect.

Uh-huh, in what region?

Uhhhhh upstate New York.

Really? Well I'm from Utica and I've never heard anyone use the phrase "Steamed Hams". 

Oh, not in Utica no, it's an _A L B A N Y  E X P R E S S I O N._


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

I need to stop smelling bad before I go to martial arts tonight.  I already worked out at the gym, but I don’t want to take a shower until after martial arts.  This puts me in an awkward position.  I’m going to have to like, spray body spray all over me or something.  Lmao


EDIT: Ugh, it’s really bad.  I may just go ahead and take a shower, and take a second one after martial arts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

^ Showers are great man just dew eet 

I'm wondering if I should start cleaning my room now and take a shower later or the opposite...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

I ended up putting laundry in, taking a shower, shaving, brushing teeth, AND clipping my nails.


Probably going to resume playing Fire Emblem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Do you ever just listen to 80s music and start crying legit tears :')

This music is actually making me cry. My love for 80s music has reached its peak and isn't goin down!! ♡♡♡


----------



## riummi (Jun 29, 2018)

so many ideas but im too tired ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2018)

Grah, I really do want to buy some more cleaning supplies and things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I just heard the new thing Volkswagen came up with:_ "betta getta jetta"_. Now my life is complete.


----------



## riummi (Jun 29, 2018)

rip my back


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 30, 2018)

i just can't even say what i'm going to say because nosey ****ing people are going to find what i want to say and share it with everyone else.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 30, 2018)

Perhaps I’m not that much of a negative person cuz it’s easier to come up with things i like than dislikes
I like: scented candles, rose gold things, birds, online shopping
I don’t like: bugs,


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

what was that throat ****??? like i feel way better today, still somewhat tired but i'm up... what the hell...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

I went to sleep around 10:30 p.m. and just randomly woke up again at 3:30 a.m.  I don’t want to risk waking up too late or several times before I need to get up before work, so I’m just going to stay up the rest of the night.  Meh.  My morning medicine will carry me through the day.  I’m just glad I can get some things done during this time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you ever just listen to 80s music and start crying legit tears :')
> 
> This music is actually making me cry. My love for 80s music has reached its peak and isn't goin down!! ♡♡♡



not really if you mean like mainstream western stuff....

also idk if this tea was a good idea but i cant possibly get more drowsy anyway


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> not really if you mean like mainstream western stuff....


It's too bad you'll never know the joy of jammin to an 80s classic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's too bad you'll never know the joy of jammin to an 80s classic



I've heard them enough and too many times to think they are good, now lol. If you've got a mom jamming to those all day every day you know lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I've heard them enough and too many times to think they are good, now lol. If you've got a mom jamming to those all day every day you know lol.



I know that feel, my parents listen to dumb **** all the time that irritates me so i def know ^^"


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m finally back home, but I feel like crap.  I’m also quite mad at some people IRL, including my parents.  I just need some time to think to myself.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 30, 2018)

kids are brutal man. My little cousin today told me my face 'looks like it's been bitten by a vampire' (I have acne scars.)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

I think I’ve had enough time to think about things.  I can feel myself listening and doing things more often, and opening up to people.  There’s just one more thing I need to complete, and then I’ll be fully happy again.  I’m glad tomorrow is the start of a new month.  Hopefully this means good things are to come.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2018)

please head stop messing too please.

also still so happy i found those two records yesterday hhhh <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m just now learning that I still have a lot of potential to learn a lot of stuff before I graduate, and even get stronger and smarter along the way.  This whole time, up until yesterday, I had thought that there was nothing much left for me to learn, but that’s simply not true.  I thought I had reached my limit, but that’s not true either.  I’m going to do my best in the Fall, not just for myself, but for everyone that has supported me my whole life, which includes a tangent of hundreds of people.  I owe it to them to succeed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

I hate Twenty One Pilots with a passion


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2018)

If you let a bunch of mice loose in an aquarium, how long until they evolve into miniature whales?

I've clearly lost it again...


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2018)

The Conjuring is so gooooooooooooooooooddd one of my fave movies ever. Watched it tonight


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

I arranged Draco's moveset in an aesthetically pleasing way


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m so bored with gaming, so bored with every day tasks.... AH I honestly need more to do every week.  Here comes a second job (hopefully)....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

I hear thunder outside!! It's gonna rain! 
It's been ungodly hot outside for the last couple days, so I'm really glad it's raining.

Though I'm upset because I wanted to set up my trampoline or cut some weeds today and I can't when it's raining


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 2, 2018)

Regarding those who cannot draw backgrounds and use shortcuts to remedy
I see so many contest entries that use SU and I doubt they all have a full license knowing it’s not so cheap.
I use hand drawn backgrounds and 3D models I got permission to use. Additionally, I tend to use pictures with filters on them. I hope my efforts in drawing about 50% of the backgrounds are acknowledged and not put aside once someone spots a sketchup model..


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

1.Hear a random song
2. Realize you don't have music on and it's in your head
3. Silence Reigns
4. Declare yourself crazy
Every. Single. Night.
And that's how you get Insomnia, kids!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

What’s wrong with some people in life.... I’ll also never understand why guys my age and older curse when talking.  It doesn’t make you look tough.  It just makes you look cheap.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 2, 2018)

don't act like i forgot! :'>


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Lol at everyone being so Switch hyped and wondering why they keep support the 3ds all the time. Well free internet, good games and not only ports and significantly cheaper.

Ngl I hope AC Switch gets bad just to kill all the hype lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m uncertain whether I want to stay up even longer or not.  It’s 3:30 a.m.  Technically I am still able to stay up until 6 a.m., and I have nothing to do for Tuesday, but I kind of want to go to sleep now....


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 3, 2018)

I have, admittedly, a lavish lifestyle which runs in my family (father’s side). We spend too much money on miscellaneous things and are probably shopaholics...;;; fortunately we have never been in debt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

tmi. I throw up every day due to illness. My medication makes me drowsy and I don’t want that so i only take them in emergencies. Gotta work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

It's be nice if I could take a day to just stay off of my phone, do some detoxing, drink some water, whatever. But honestly my whole family does nothing but stare at their phones all day so idek if that's possible.


I don't like it here. I really wish I could move out, this house is nothing but bad vibes.


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 3, 2018)

Is a 3-prong and 4-prong fork just a really dull fork? Is a knife just a sharp 1-prong fork? Can a sword be classified as a super sharp 1-prong fork?!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 3, 2018)

ShyGamerGurl said:


> Is a 3-prong and 4-prong fork just a really dull fork? Is a knife just a sharp 1-prong fork? Can a sword be classified as a super sharp 1-prong fork?!



Classic Jaiden Quote

I wonder what happened to humans for AC/AV To exist


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

KindredSpirit said:


> Classic Jaiden Quote
> 
> I wonder what happened to humans for AC/AV To exist





The “villagers” probably wiped them all out.  LOL



My older sister arrives in town today and I’m hoping we get along.  We usually do really well.  It’s usually just her and my mom that end up fighting with each other.  Lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

I feel like eating something sweet but idk if I want to go out in the kitchen to use the stove and risk waking my parents up. I'm terrified of my dad


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 3, 2018)

I crave tacos to use with my new hot sauce. It's red hot serrano


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

People have their faults, including family, but it’s looking past those faults that opens the doors to new friendships and stuff.  I wish more people would realize this, because it’s a crucial life lesson.  Now I understand if you really don’t like the person or they are just a slob, but I think the world would be an even better place if people were more understanding and open of and to others.


----------



## riummi (Jul 4, 2018)

I miss getting burritos from the place near campus ;; so far now!

also today was so nice, my bf was super happy to see me, and dinos are so cool (watched jurrasic world)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

why do people think the incredibles' movies are good? i was forced to watch the 1st one in class in like.. 6 or 7th grade and i thought it was pure poop ngl. oh well.
--
also can people stop thinking their families are flawless and love them for everything? it's their damn duty to take care and provide for you and if they can't or just don't give a **** you have the right to not love them... or well you don't have to anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> why do people think the incredibles' movies are good? i was forced to watch the 1st one in class in like.. 6 or 7th grade and i thought it was pure poop ngl. oh well.


 Because they are good 

W H E R E I S M Y S U P A S U I T 


Also what better to spend the 4th of July than sitting in my house doing nothing :,D


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

no they are not.. jfc lol

well i've just been sleeping and reading today and even though we don't celebrate 4th of july it's been a bit tiring.. i usually don't mind reading but when you read a paperback a day just because you have to rest at home rather than work it becomes too much of a routine.


----------



## Zane (Jul 4, 2018)

I GOT THE SHAYMIN TOO afdjkhfkdhfkksjkfksj best self-incapacitation ever. I'm finally back to work tomorrow so this was like my last day where I would actually have time to reset for these babies. ★_★ (although in the case of Shaymin u don't need to reset u can just run away and come back Lol it's the "Oak's Letter" one in Platinum )


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

where is that random wikipedia game thread when i need ittt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> where is that random wikipedia game thread when i need ittt



You mean this one?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

yes ty supra mayro.

also i hope i can go to work tomorrow gdi i hate being home sick


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yes ty supra mayro.


Yw frenn


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

I am super excited for the Texas Rangers versus Houston Astros MLB game tonight.  Don’t care if other people aren’t.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

My dad lecturing me about how I always need to be the first to message a friend cause "that's what good friends do". Well lemme tell ya, if I never messaged them first then they would never talk to me. Hell they prob forget that I even exist, idk.


I get it, I'm a terrible friend. I really don't deserve anybody anyways.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad lecturing me about how I always need to be the first to message a friend cause "that's what good friends do". Well lemme tell ya, if I never messaged them first then they would never talk to me. Hell they prob forget that I even exist, idk.
> 
> 
> I get it, I'm a terrible friend. I really don't deserve anybody anyways.





No one really ever texts me first for a majority of the year which is actually quite sad for me.


----------



## riummi (Jul 5, 2018)

my bf said he would bring me a burrito from the place I love and when I jokingly asked him what he wanted as payment he said a hug 
<3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

I really want to play SM64 but it's 1:45am and I'm half asleep 


The best Mario game ever shouldn't have to wait for me to sleep to play it lmao


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 5, 2018)

haven't been on here in a while, lol

anyways really anxious about AP scores being released tomorrow


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 5, 2018)

Wondering why I logged into this forum after a very long time


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Pokeman said:


> Wondering why I logged into this forum after a very long time




Shhh.  Shhhhhh.... go back to sleep.  Lmao



I’m staying up tonight for a specific reason, and while I’m having fun playing video games, I also don’t want it to be for no reason because I have work today later in the day.  :/


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Ever guilt trip yourself over things you can't change? It sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

^ya.

also god bless got my optician appointment tomorrow before work hope they can hurry up i need new frames meow


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Everything seems to be going downhill recently....


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 5, 2018)

owo whats this


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 5, 2018)

_"Life is painful, but suffering is a choice."_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

Just learned earlier that one of my longtime best friends has pretty much completely shut me out of her life, just because my lifestyle doesn't agree with her choices of underage drinking and drugs.


It really sucks to lose one of the few close friends you have 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> _"Life is painful, but suffering is a choice."_



You give me hope


----------



## Loriii (Jul 5, 2018)

It was fun albeit chaotic playing Salmon Run for the first time with both my gf and our little princess. I wonder if that lone, random person who gets to be inside in the same room with us feels OP


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2018)

looking forward to vacation but not getting my wisdom teeth out after ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

I only need 2 more stars and I'll have 120!!

They are the coin stars from Tick Tock Clock and Rainbow Ride... ofc I had to save the best for last lol


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2018)

ugh I know he's trying to be encouraging and stuff but like you don't know or get artist's struggles?? and seriously even as a joke it gets so so annoying when you say "draw me lol" like stfu


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Another night of staying up late.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2018)

Don't know what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Don't know what to do.



lookin' for love calling heaven above...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Not sure if I want to work out AND do martial arts today.... may just work out instead


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

what if there was a youtube channel. But there was no such thing as youtube?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Another night of staying up late.



Same. I stayed up til like 4:30 and then I finally crashed lol


Also I love my sig pic so much, I never wanna change it xDD


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2018)

I finally listened to all the songs on Cinematic and I am in love


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m finally playing ACNL again and cleaning up my town (not that it looks trashy or anything since I already have the keep-the-town-beautiful ordinance in effect).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2018)

Pac-man punching thin air. So random indeed.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

“It is not by doing our best when it comes to becoming smarter or stronger that we get smarter or stronger.  That is a common misconception held by many.  No, rather it is when we go beyond our limits of understanding and strengthening, when we break our limits and go to what we thought was not possible of ourselves, THAT is when we truly become smarter or stronger.”

“Real strength doesn’t come from winning or losing.  Real strength comes from within.”

“Win from within.”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

I honestly watch The Simpson's mainly for the principal and superintendent lol

They're just too good xDD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 7, 2018)

i feel this year is gonna be 2015 2.0 , but only with the good things of that year that either happened instantly or would have a good impact on years later


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

I was muttering to myself in my room once my mom got back, but then she offered to get me something from Whataburger when it’s past midnight...  

Idk if she’s headed there anyway, but I was not expecting her to be so nice... she didn’t even bring up the topic of sleeping at all.  Maybe she knows I have to stay up tonight to readjust my body clock...

I think my parents and older sister are trying to be even more understanding with me, which is catching me off guard.  Maybe the problem isn’t any of them or anyone, but the problem is me?  Having had Aspergers for so long makes me defensive... so I guess I need to try and be less defensive.  I’m doing my best every day, but it’s difficult.  I will definitely go back and use the online resources given to me to help.  The only thing I’m afraid of is if I let me guard down and then someone uses me again.... but I don’t think that will happen.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2018)

Stuff; things; tidbits!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2018)

diamanda galas is heckin underrated


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm listening to all the old voice notes I made back in 2011-2013 (cause that was really my thing back then lol) and I gotta say... I was a really strange child xDD 

But then again I had just turned 12 when I made the first recording so
Tbh this is entertainment at its finest, I'm still laughin at my stupid jokes 6 years later


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm listening to all the old voice notes I made back in 2011-2013 (cause that was really my thing back then lol) and I gotta say... I was a really strange child xDD
> 
> But then again I had just turned 12 when I made the first recording so
> Tbh this is entertainment at its finest, I'm still laughin at my stupid jokes 6 years later





There’s nothing more joyous than laughing at one’s own past jokes.  : ‘ )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

My brother invited me to go with him and friend to see Incredi2 tonight so that's litt 
But I have a whoppin headache I need to get rid of 
Prob should eat something rip


Also I really want a TF2 graphic shirt


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

What am I honestly doing with my life.... lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2018)

I just saw the Incredibles 2 and I gotta say...

IT'S THE BEST MOVIE I'VE SEEN IN FOREVERRRR


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Tower 57 is a very fun game! Sorta reminds me of Gauntlet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

I love whenever you search something related to your health/medicines/etc. you are either

a) pregnant
b) have some cancer
c) rare disease you're dead in 2 weeks  

like.. wtf.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m awake early today.


----------



## Ginger42 (Jul 8, 2018)

Roses are my favourite flower


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Tom is a poop tickler.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Tom is a poop tickler.




LOL, I laughed IRL at this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Nothing beats watching King of the Hill at 3:15am 

I really want to go to the kitchen and eat something but since my stupid parents have their bed in our living room (long story) I can't go out there in peace


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm against the drug war; always have been, always will be!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

I went to sleep late and still didn’t sleep too long... interesting.


EDIT: Or I should say, didn’t sleep longer than usual.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

job agency can go die for real. no i'm not done with work practice and that is hardly full time hours, do you even know what it takes you idiot... also i'm in no way done with learning, there is always new things to do and get confident on.. but sure k i'll just sign off from your stupid stuff then.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

My TF2 board on Pinterest has reached the supreme level of dankness at 420 pins!!!




God I just can't get this game off my mind rip


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm surprised none of you degenerates have made a smash or pass villager thread yet can someone make a smash or pass villager thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

I’m getting stronger and smarter than others every day I train.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Being awake at 4am is great


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

That package BETTER be in today! Seriously, starting to lose my patience..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

waiting for packages suck especially from abroad and stuff.

also soccer later and found a nice dress on a sale so tonight better not be poop


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

I woke up late again and don’t feel well from not taking my night medicine....


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Please, please, PLEASE come in today!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2018)

"Come on and slam!" -Space Jam movie(?)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

why do i still play feh lmao.

also seems better for now but honestly just let me stay there or **** off


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Have a lot of exercising to do today including the gym and martial arts.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

I wanna play BOTW again sometime soon.
Maybe Monster Hunter World.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

England go lose now :^^^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

France going to win it all


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

Can I just go to sleep and not wake up until tomorrow. I'm already tired of today.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Should I play pokemon rumble world rn? Heck Yeah!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

I have discovered magnum ice cream and now I know true contentment.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Made some progress in Pokemon UM, and went to martial arts.  Then had dinner.  Overall a good day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Nothin beats rewinding a videotape after watching it.

I always remember renting a tape from the video store and it always had a giant sticker on it saying "BE KIND, PLEASE REWIND". Ah, the good ol days


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nothin beats rewinding a videotape after watching it.
> 
> I always remember renting a tape from the video store and it always had a giant sticker on it saying "BE KIND, PLEASE REWIND". Ah, the good ol days





Idk why, but this reminds me of when Blockbuster was still a thing, and my family and I went there.  I remember watching the first one or two volumes of Avatar: The Last Airbender by renting videos from there.  The good ol’ days.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

Beginning to think my package(s) got lost in the mail. Hope that's not the case!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Beginning to think my package(s) got lost in the mail. Hope that's not the case!



You don't have tracking number? Call whatever place that got 'em, or send an e-mail.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

A-lo-la!  The nice sunny day woke me up and I’m ready to play Pokemon UM some more and work out today.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Dang double post!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

god i hate making dinner lolol... also gonna be interesting to see if this shampoo was better (tried head and shoulders anti dandruff now with baking soda & dish soap/liquid so yeaaa)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

I just realized the title of this thread could be misread as “place your random thots”.... LOL


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

I just saw a pretty dark purple dress on Pinterest and my very first thought was "with that dress I could be the ultimate Waluigi queen!" 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> I just realized the title of this thread could be misread as “place your random thots”.... LOL



Funny cause a week or so ago I was thinking of making a joke thread called "Place Your Random Thots" and I would totally own it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

also i think my hair got a bit better, but there are like two areas that never get brighter wtf.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Glitch, cannot see post.


Also, I got back from working out at the gym today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Glitch, cannot see post.
> 
> 
> Also, I got back from working out at the gym today.



Thank u for fixing the darned post glitch thingy 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have a steam account now so any of my friends who play please add me 
(jk you dont have to)


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 12, 2018)

I just sold some stuff for 1234 bells cx
Here's a pic


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a Gardevoir, Zoroark, Noibat, and Vaporeon in UM, and somehow lost to Hau in Malie City.  This team is dysfunctional compared to my US team.  Lmao


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

when i type in my i's undercase i'm not doing it on accident, i know full well what i'm doing so stop autocorrecting them uppercase!! let me live my life!!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 13, 2018)

i could give less of a **** about your mental ass friend, maybe she should play the game right and then no one would have to tell her to get in line 

~~~

someone: is clearly flirting with me
me: that's fake


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2018)

Its only 5am, I wonder if I should go back to sleep... though for some reason I really hate to be awake during the day so idk


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Jul 13, 2018)

anyone ever look at their cat or dog and ask themselves "what the heck do they think all day?" . Sometimes cats freak out over crinkled paper and they like to get into things (example the toilet paper). You ever find your pet just staring at you while trying to do mundane tasks around the house such as cleaning? The benefit of being a pet owner is at least life is never boring. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I have a Gardevoir, Zoroark, Noibat, and Vaporeon in UM, and somehow lost to Hau in Malie City.  This team is dysfunctional compared to my US team.  Lmao



how do you even lose against him lel.

and yeah i've steam but i'm like never on lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> how do you even lose against him lel.




My levels for my Pokemon were around his, and my team does not really have any type advantages over his Pokemon.  Especially his Tauros.  That thing wrecked me.  0_o


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)

_"Flash, I love you! But we only have 14 hours to save the Earth." _


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 14, 2018)

Who cares about saving the universe when resolving the love triangle is clearly of greater importance?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

The joke I didn’t enter for Dedenne’s TBT contest, but should have:


*And now for a parody of Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations*

_Corrin and both armies falling down The Bottomless Canyon_

*random voice appears*

“I AM THE FORGOTTEN ONE, THE ENTOMBED GOD...”

Corrin: “Oh crap!”

“...THE BIG MAC DADDY, THE ACE OF SPADES, THE HOLE IN ONE...”

Corrin: “Oh, okay...”

“THE LUCKY NUMBER SEVEN, THE SHOTGUN PILOT.....”

Corrin: “Hmm...”

“THE BAMBOOZLE BAMBOOZLER.... I’M THE BIG MAC DADDY DAWG.”

Corrin: “He doesn’t seem to be attacking.  Should we just mute him?”

“BUT WAIT!  DON’T YOU WANT TO HEAR HOW AWESOME, I, ANANKOS AM?!”

Corrin: “Meh, not really.”  

*turns volume off on 3DS system*




I thought of this a year to a couple years ago, but never shared it.  Priceless : ‘ )


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

^lmaooo.

also ugh too tired today kms plss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

I can't help but wonder how many days it takes for Pixar to render their average movie. It's gotta be hundreds, maybe even thousands of days!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> My levels for my Pokemon were around his, and my team does not really have any type advantages over his Pokemon.  Especially his Tauros.  That thing wrecked me.  0_o



What're you even doing lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

Okay so just in the last 2-3 hours I've gotten, in wonder trades:
- A lv50 legit Palkia
- A lv50 legit Mespirit
- Two shiny Aipoms
- An Amaura (now I'm only missing 2 fossil pokes)
- Another Lapras in a dive ball  (v aesthetically nice)
- Another Froakie not long after my friend said he needed one

I wonder what else today's harvest will bring me


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What're you even doing lmao





I don’t know anymore!  ; ; (lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

Ugghh I'm so bored...

Also I feel like buying/trading some legendary pokes for my dex but I also really don't feel like it :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)

My stomach's making these obnoxious noises.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

Idk when this started but I just found out that Miltank is like one of my favorite Pokemon of all time


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk when this started but I just found out that Miltank is like one of my favorite Pokemon of all time




Miltank is Silver August from SilverLeagueNetworks’s favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 14, 2018)

this isn't an excuse to treat your friends like ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2018)

Miltank is awesome.. Like you guys never fought Whitney?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 15, 2018)

It's so sunny today! I really hope that my friend is available today since we have plans. Beach plans.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2018)

Swedish Fish are so addicting!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Miltank is awesome.. Like you guys never fought Whitney?



Idk who Whitney is so no 

(I looked her up and she's in HGSS, and I've never played a gen 2 game before ^^")


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

I somehow went to sleep late, and woke up a little earlier.  0_o


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk who Whitney is so no
> 
> (I looked her up and she's in HGSS, and I've never played a gen 2 game before ^^")



....what those are like the best oldies games... go play them now or begone. also she's actually in the og gsc games too lol :^^^)


----------



## Flare (Jul 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk who Whitney is so no
> 
> (I looked her up and she's in HGSS, and I've never played a gen 2 game before ^^")


You could try and download an emulator online! It's actually pretty fun to play it on a tablet/computer.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2018)

How am I just now discovering jontron lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

I honestly get mad or upset for the dumbest of reasons, even when I’m having a good day.  It makes me hate myself even more.  I slept it off, but I was uncertain of my future here on TBT.  I cannot just leave though because I love everyone here.  Yes.  *Everyone.*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ....what those are like the best oldies games... go play them now or begone. also she's actually in the og gsc games too lol :^^^)



Ik I'm a loser lol
I actually always wanted Heart Gold since my brother got Soul Silver (mostly since I love how the pokes follow behind you) but I haven't been able to find a copy for a good price 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> I cannot just leave though because I love everyone here.  Yes.  *Everyone.*



We love you too bebop boi


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2018)

Just get an emulator, or find the OG games and some gameboy for cheaper idk.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

I realized I have the ability to be friendly to everyone I meet, and even intimidating people cannot help but be friendly back to me.  It’s such an underrated ability in my family that my mom and I have, but a huge ability.  Compare it to something like Hau.  No matter how high of status or how intimidating a person is, I’m good at just being friendly to them and being carefree.  ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

It is done...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It is done...
> 
> View attachment 218539




Nice.  I have a level 100 Giratina too.


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2018)

dunno what gift to get for a 1 yr ann.  my bf isn't really that big on gifts so that makes it hard


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2018)

Nvm, looked it up.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Woke up early today.  A-lo-la!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2018)

Wooo finally got my new eyeglasses today...

although no time to cut my bangs out til next week **** it i need em now stupid busy ppl!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Today’s my 5th anniversary of being on TBT.... woo!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2018)

Stranger things is just... the best


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 18, 2018)

So, yeah, here's my random thought. Have you ever had that moment where plan out something so perfectly in your head that when you try to put it into action, you fail miserably. Like, for example, I planned out a pool party in my head once and thinking of who I should invite, and so I drift off into my own fantasy and then look at the clock saying I should greet the people as they come, except I realized that, one, I never planned a party, and two, I don't have a pool. 

Another thought, have you ever just stalked someone on YouTube until they uploaded a new video so you could be the first, but then realize you're the second viewer, but the video already has 58 likes or something like...YouTube logic.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

My dad came over here to my mom’s house since I’m with her now and I gave him and her both hugs before they run errands.  My parents both took me to a lot of sports games growing up, to movies as well, and spent lots of times with my older sister and I, raising us.  I know I’ve said before they bother me at times, but I really love them and am thankful to have them as my parents.  <3


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

What is milk? Cow juice? I really don't wanna know


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

You would think that I’d be tired of doing nothing but playing around on my phone all day.  I’m not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

I can proudly say that Giratina is the first Pokemon I ever got to level 100 lol
For reference, I caught him at lv 50 and I believe he had about 156,000 exp, and now he has 1,250,000.

What an acheivement. What a journey.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2018)

this heat like omg....

also kms


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Just one more day, today, of working out and doing martial arts, and then I have the weekend all to myself.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

I’ve chosen to stay up late again tonight into the morning because I don’t have anything to do this weekend besides play ACNL, Pokemon UM, and watch DBS.  I’m sure there’s some errands I’d like to get done, but I’m not really worried about much.  I know I’m preparing for going back to university again, but it’s not like I’m going to be waking up early on Saturdays anyway.  Breakfast isn’t even served until 10 or 11 a.m. at my university on Saturdays, so there’s no point.


I just finished watching DBS for now, so now I’m going to continue Pokemon UM and the last of the 7th gen.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

when you need coffee and it's hot outside so you can't drink it and u don't have any ice coffee...****


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2018)

Got some nasty chewing gum that needs spitting out, no trash bins anywhere......f


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Omg, now I remember why Ultra Necrozma is so difficult.  I went in there with a level 50(ish) Gardevoir, Zoroark, Noivern, Vaporeon, Manectric, and Alolan Sandslash, and my team got swept and destroyed, and then Ultra Necrozma also used a Photon Geyser on my trainer which exploded my head, just sending me back to the Pokemon Center (real graphic, I know).  


Last time in US I used my level 100 Infernape to win, but now it’s time to summon my level 100 Giratina named DARKLORD from US (that I caught in Diamond) in order to defeat Ultra Necrozma.  I’m not even going to bother going back and training because there’s nowhere left to train, so this seems like it will work.  



EDIT: Also, wth does a light-dragon thing need in-game currency for?  LOL


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Erratic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Last time in US I used my level 100 Infernape to win, but now it’s time to summon my level 100 Giratina named DARKLORD from US (that I caught in Diamond) in order to defeat Ultra Necrozma.



Ultra Necrozma will never stand a chance against the mighty G I R A T I N A

I'm really tired and I want to take a nap but part of me really wants to get up and move around 
I'll prob wake up sometime later tonight and clean stuff, I'm more active during the night anyways.

I'm a professional nocturnal.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2018)

When will people stop worshipping the demon Giratina, and see the light that is Chandelure?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> When will people stop worshipping the demon Giratina, and see the light that is Chandelure?



Never my friend


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

neither are my faves, all hail god-tier umbreon :^^^)

also finally cutting my hair in a few hours BOI


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> neither are my faves, all hail god-tier umbreon :^^^)


Ghost type >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dark type tho

There's no rhyme or reason to my sleep pattern. Somedays I go to sleep at 10pm and wake up at 1pm the next day, somedays I go to sleep at 3am and wake up at 12pm, and then like today I went to sleep around 12am and I woke up at 6. Like wth man can't I just have a consistent sleep schedule??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

lol ghosts are weak to dark wtf u ramblin'bout???

lol anyway i hate that hungry feeling when you haven't eaten for too long so you feel sick instead ****


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lol ghosts are weak to dark wtf u ramblin'bout???


Yeah but dark type doesn't have 2 resistances


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah but dark type doesn't have 2 resistances



well if you are dumb using it against fighting 'mons.. well whatever i still like darks' better


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I just watched an episode of the original Star Trek series,  and now I remember why I love it so much. I should watch it more often!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

begone thot heat rashes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

I have so much to do today and it?s already past 1 p.m....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm just thinking of a boomerang for no reason. Also, time zones can be very confusing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Earlier today I worked out and did martial arts again... I ended up breaking my limit once again and getting to 4.14 miles on the treadmill counter, when before I could only reach 3.75 miles.  My upper body is getting sharp too.  Go beyond!  Plus... ultra!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

I swear if we're gonna get +30 C and more we could as well close the store in july or at least have some siesta like bruh...

i mean i don't mind working but these heats and fires aaa


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 24, 2018)

fml fml fml fml fml why is it so hard to get my DREAM score ugh i'm so jealous of all my friends....




SO frickin smart god dang


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Today’s a day of recovery and chilling for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

And apparently a day of double posting too!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2018)

I know I'm in an extreme minority, but I'm really glad I'm not active in social media anymore. too much drama


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Why do I have to be like this rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I know I'm in an extreme minority, but I'm really glad I'm not active in social media anymore. too much drama



glad i never joined other than discord, it is more than enough lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

I look away for like 2 minutes and this happens




Also I wish people would stop giving me the trash pokepuffs, Arceus deserves better than this


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2018)

Wishing for a text tonight<3


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

SilkSpectre said:


> Wishing for a text tonight<3


From Tiffany? 

Jokes aside, I'm thinking about playing some DRV3 again.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2018)

I don’t wanna do stuff...


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Oh and another thing, I wonder why new company logos don't start with a capital letters? It's like, "It's the future! We don't know what capitalization is in the future!"

I guess General Knoxx was right. They don't use capital letters in the future.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

I finally beat both Pokemon Ultra Sun and Pokemon Ultra Moon now!  Time to start doing all the post-game stuff, and then work on completing my dex eventually.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 25, 2018)

im finally going home in like a week Life Truly Is Blessed


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

I woke up early today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

freaking books we don't have room, nor time to clean old ones out @@@'''


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

I get so mixed up with the "rate the collectible/aesthetic/signature/avatar/user title/etc." threads, when I comment on one and think it's a different one I feel like such an idiot. There's way too many for me to keep track of anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

cant wait for weekend aaaaaa


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

Unghhh I have like 3 seconds of a pop song song stuck in my head and i really want to find out what it is.

If anyone can help, there's a part where it goes you-u-u-u-u-u and it's going up a type of minor scale). I really need to figure this out. I'm tired of listening to this pop station.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


>




Wth, LOL.  That’s a really random thought.


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2018)

I used to like her but now every time I see her now, I get pissed


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 26, 2018)

wish i was eleven again !


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

weekend cant come soon enough


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

No one is moving into my town to be the tenth villager still.  Also, I still have a bit to go in the Pokemon Ultra Moon post game.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Still wondering that wtf is wrong with people in the music video "turn down for what"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

_"George, I think you are the most selfish human being on the planet." 

"That's just silly. Have you met everyone on the planet?"_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2018)

It feels nice to be able to go to sleep at 7pm 


Oh shoot the thunderstorm alarm is going off outside xDD 
It's not even raining wtf


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

Going cray cray!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Wth, LOL.  That’s a really random thought.



The best possible kind of thought


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

"I really ought to go to sleep."


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

I need to shave.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I need to shave.



uh wtf lol

also get saturday already hhh


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 27, 2018)

I appreciate art, including the art in comics.
If I like the art but the story not so much, I?d skip reading and only look at the detail in each panel. I wouldn?t drop it, but I guess that doesn?t count as reading.

Art can be improved and so can writing...
Anyways those were my 2 cents on the unpopular opinion that art is more important to me than the story. Thanks for reading www!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

I don’t feel like trying for the #1 spot in the top ten posters’ list anymore.  You guys compete for it now, lmao.


I actually need to resume writing my book series before August hits.  I want to have at least 100 pages of the first book done before university classes start in late August.  This will also help me get back into the school mode.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I don’t feel like trying for the #1 spot in the top ten posters’ list anymore.  You guys compete for it now, lmao.



is that something people do............


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> is that something people do............




Not really, lol.  People just post a lot and happen to get there.  That was mostly meant as a joke (which is why I added the lmao at the end).


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Not really, lol.  People just post a lot and happen to get there.  That was mostly meant as a joke (which is why I added the lmao at the end).



there was a guy on here once who joined and immediately took the active poster list by storm for a few days. He said he was barely on it, and was going to blow us away on the weekend. But he never logged on and I don't think I've seen him since.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

Curse this gas!


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 28, 2018)

Can electric fans give you headaches? I mean, _can they?_ Maybe I'm just blaming my headaches on the wrong things (= the fan) instead of things that might actually be causing that (= staring at screens).




Spike Spiegel said:


> I don?t feel like trying for the #1 spot in the top ten posters? list anymore.  You guys compete for it now, lmao.


I find it quite impressive how much people are able to post in a single day. I guess they just have a lot to say!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I find it quite impressive how much people are able to post in a single day. I guess they just have a lot to say!



i think most post in the basement a lot in like forums games or whatever but idk


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

God damn pickleporfers!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2018)

Brian May's hairstyle hasn't changed a bit. Damn, when was the last time he had a different one? He's had that poodle look for ages. Not that I don't like it. 



Psydye said:


> God damn pickleporfers!



Pickleporfers??


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

i should really clean my room but..........
i am so lazy..........


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Psydye said:


> God damn pickleporfers!




What is going on here.... LOL


----------



## boujee (Jul 28, 2018)

if money is the root of all evil then why does the church ask for it?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 28, 2018)

I bought a jumpsuit today and this is all i can think about


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

you really like pissing me off unintentionally and ruining stuff do ya


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Time to keep going through Pokemon UM’s post-game.  Geez, this is taking awhile, but I want to try and finish it today.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Pickleporfers??





Spike Spiegel said:


> What is going on here.... LOL



I don't know, I just like coming up w/ nonsense words. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I don't know, I just like coming up w/ nonsense words. XD




Lmao.



Also, I finally beat Team Rainbow Rocket for the final time.  Now I just have some other minor things to do in Pokemon US and UM’s post-games, and then I can resume writing my book series.  I _really_ want to play Fire Emblem or Xenoblade after this, but I know I will not have another chance to have this much time to write my book series, so I have to resume writing it before August hits.


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2018)

ugh I can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

Woo, I woke up at 7 a.m. today!  Time to get a bunch of stuff done today.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Curse you, insomnia! Ye be a cruel mistress.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

aman, aman, aman, aman, aman, aman, aman....


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

I haven't been out of the house in days


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)

freaking throat tum and head go die ((


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Today is the day I resume writing my books series.  Woo!  Just got to find something to eat first...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Me and my sister give our pets voices


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Wrote chapter three of my book today.  From here on out until classes start, I’m going to be writing a chapter a day.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

ughhh i wanna go back to work but no ****ing random throat ****


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2018)

Pickles are just a conspiracy of the government.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Woke up early again today.  Woo!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 1, 2018)

I have discovered Dunkin donuts hot chocolate and I feel like I’ve been reborn


----------



## Tri (Aug 1, 2018)

Spoiler: TBT salt that felt too minor for What's Bothering You



I tried to get into villager trading the past two days and it's kept me on far, far longer than I expect. For some reason item trading generally goes off without a hitch, but every single villager trade has had vastly differing time zones, connection problems, and hidden mechanics that I didn't learn about after probably 5 hours collectively of reading into it. I haven't succeeded in taking or giving away a single one even though I have all the right conditions, and I'm just giving up and paying people anyway in some cases. Don't want to trap myself again for a while, I won't be posting a couple of days.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

I wrote chapter four of my book today.  It’s around twenty-five pages long now.  I’m exhausted and headed to sleep soon.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 2, 2018)

People need to stop judging music just because it's in a different language you may not be familiar with.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Fathers who treat their daughters differently than their sons are sexist pos.


----------



## Cress (Aug 2, 2018)

I've heard people jokingly call water a fruit, but that's ridiculous.

If anything, ice would be the fruit and water would be ice juice. You don't call apple juice or orange juice a type of fruit directly, it's just made from a fruit. 

(Yes I'm tired and saying complete nonsense)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

what to have for dinner yeeett


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

I guess I have a full day off.  Time for video games and writing.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 2, 2018)

im So tired bsdbfbsbsshsjdjdjsks  and i hate how terrible i am at speaking or making sentences or using english or wjatever when im tired. it sounds like im 10 or like i just dont think at all which is tru (the latter) but i don’t want it to ne... like... obvious


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 2, 2018)

There's a Margie plushie on trademe and I'm tempted to buy it because she looks so cute ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

I just realized that all the troubles I had today were not from our internet, but because I didn’t update my system, and now I feel really stupid.  I guess it’s good that the guys are coming tomorrow to help strengthen it though so it doesn’t falter every now and then.  Lmao


EDIT: I finished writing chapter five of my book!   Going to play video games for a bit now and then go to sleep.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 3, 2018)

man, tbt was so active before. i remember in 2015 posting a thread in re-tail, and having it fall to the second page after maybe 10mins or something. ok maybe a little chaotic. had to bump like crazy just to keep my thread on the first page.
compared to now, acnl and this forum is dead. i miss those old days. but nintendo gotta make the next big animal crossing game sometime soon. or this forum will probably die soon. i hope that doesn't happen.

have a good night all


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> man, tbt was so active before. i remember in 2015 posting a thread in re-tail, and having it fall to the second page after maybe 10mins or something. ok maybe a little chaotic. had to bump like crazy just to keep my thread on the first page.
> compared to now, acnl and this forum is dead. i miss those old days. but nintendo gotta make the next big animal crossing game sometime soon. or this forum will probably die soon. i hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> have a good night all





Meh, it’s already a “dead” forum, but people will still keep using it.  I have a feeling it will survive until the next AC game comes out on the Switch, and then it will probably explode with activity.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Yay random headache, also body don't complain that I don't drink fluids I basically do that 24*7 now...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

Chapter six of my book is finished!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

My hands smell of onions


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

ayyy finally weekend C;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

Strange how when I finally get back online none of my friends are 

This is gonna be a tough couple weeks. Just gotta hold it out until I start school...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 4, 2018)

Someone apologized for hugging me because they saw that I hesitated.
NOOO I'm just shy I LIKE HUGS
HUG ME :3 (only if ur a friend)
people get the impression that I'm anti-social and hate physical contact
not tru!!
i may look scary but i'm the one who's scared : (((


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

I'd like to be home rn :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

THE FIRE STATION BOOTH GAVE ME A RANDOM FREE HAMBURGER

_GOD BLESS THEM_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

I woke up early again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

to start new leaf or not again decisions decisions


----------



## Bcat (Aug 5, 2018)

Why is the Death Note musical so good? It has no right to be so unironically excellent.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

okay wow people stop scamming with overprices on vinyls....


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2018)

my bf is so nice to me even when I look disgusting ;;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Well, my dad talked with me and said some things I really agree with, and I think I handled the situation pretty well, so I’m already over it (if you don’t know what I’m talking about, read the “what’s bothering you?” thread).  


I really love my family.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

So after like 3 years I finally figured out how to play the Sims 1 game on my desktop. Apparently an update was installed in Windows that, for some reason, rendered the game unplayable, so after uninstalling that update, now I can play it again! 

The only bad thing is now I have to restart, because my old game data was on my Windows XP desktop and I don't use that one anymore (RIP Dave, you were the best sim there ever was).


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

Bibble is such a weird word


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Bibble is such a weird word



it says the bibble. yeah it is but i just say/type it out now bc that episode lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

The blood eagle is a really messed up way to kill someone.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 7, 2018)

Hmmm I've been offered a second (hard) copy of New Leaf for fairly cheap and I'm not sure to buy it or not  I feel like it would get me back into Animal crossing and I'd actually be able to plan a town rather than go on the fly (like I've done with Magix oops). Or make it into a trading town so I don't have to mess with Magix so much... Still don't know whether to buy it or not though


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

I played billiards with my dad earlier and beat him four games to one.  The only game I lost too was where the eight ball was the only ball left for either of us.  I was calm and calculating as I won.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2018)

why are you one of the only people in the world who can take someone doing a nice thing for you and turn it into a problem? 
You take a nice gesture which someone is doing to try to show that they care for you and whine, gripe, complain, and raise hell. It's ridiculous. I hope I never turn out like you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 8, 2018)

Can a mild head cold affect your performance on exams? I hope not by too much because the amount you have to do on this test to even pass is ridiculous


----------



## Cutesy-Claudie (Aug 8, 2018)

I've always wanted to try getting a large chocolate cake and slamming my head down into it then eating, no hands, no forks.  Just mouth.  x'D


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

That feeling when you wake up at 6 a.m. and feel rested and ready for a long day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> That feeling when you wake up at 6 a.m. and feel rested and ready for a long day.



Sounds absolutely magical, definitely nothing I've ever experienced


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

I should eat baked beans more often


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

why all the dirty dishes smh mom


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2018)

Washington D.C. keeps calling me with different numbers WTF did I do o_o


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Washington D.C. keeps calling me with different numbers WTF did I do o_o



Lol wtf. Reminds me of this doctor who randomly called me. Note that it was on his private cell phone I think too. like wtf man i don't know you also all authorities, healthcare etc. is more or less always private numbers unless THEY give you the numbers and I certainl don't know that dude wtf. Note that I never answered but he ain't exactly private


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Washington D.C. keeps calling me with different numbers WTF did I do o_o




Probably tech support scammers or telemarketers.... I just block them all and delete their calls, lmao



EDIT: What annoys me the most though is when I blocked them, and they somehow call again.  Like wtf, how is that even possible?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

^Several random numbers obviously they have a ****ton and yeah I block em first things bc they are obvious or call at work hours loolll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

I wonder if I saved up all the tbt I ever had and never spent them, how much I would have right now...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Washington D.C. keeps calling me with different numbers WTF did I do o_o



don't worry about it. I get SO MANY scam calls every day. Some of them are even from my own number lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 9, 2018)

Am I even allowed to work with a cold? Like isn't that a hazard when you're prepping food? What if they send me home  surely not


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 9, 2018)

Bcat said:


> don't worry about it. I get SO MANY scam calls every day. Some of them are even from my own number lol


----------



## table (Aug 9, 2018)

so...sword art online sucks right? I watched some and my opinion changed..is that bad?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2018)

^yeah it does. only good thing about it is that abridged parody thing lmfao.

also ya ended up buying that kaftan anyways, i just have stretch and wear it enough


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes, regular SAO is terrible.  I’m so glad not to be a part of Discord servers from MMORPGs anymore where people thought SAO is actually good... lmao


----------



## table (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh lol, I think I was tired beyond tired hence why I started to think it was good. But then again, I had also stopped crying from some anime film so my emotions were wacky lmao. What's yous opinions on Orange and Ouran?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

I feel like drawing but idk, I criticize myself almost too much to draw anymore...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

Idk if it's just me but every time I get on the TBT Discord thread it just completely blows. I would love to get on and talk to cool people but its just... bleh...


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

If I have negative 8 cookies and want to share them evenly with negative 2 people, how many cookies does each person get.

How does that work?

Am I giving IOU's to dead people?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

EvilPika123 said:


> If I have negative 8 cookies and want to share them evenly with negative 2 people, how many cookies does each person get.
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Am I giving IOU's to dead people?




I think you take four cookies away from each of the two dead people.  You said negative, so that would be the “negative” form of “sharing” them.  Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

Orange idk people says it good so? Ouran is okay but the fandom is pretty terrible bc bishonen boys lulzz-dom lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ I love you all ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

Also lol @ ben and jerry's ice cream never having a mid-state of softness, either it's rock hard or just sauce melting lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

I made it to the beginning of Sword Valley in XC1, and then stopped and took care of daily stuff I need to do.  It rained here today though, so now I’m sitting on my bed in zen mode, and I feel totally peaceful.  I think I’m going to put my clothes in the dryer and then take a nap.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

You know, for a while there I was afraid to start drawing again because I tend to over criticize myself. But I just finished the 2nd of many character re-draws I will do, and I think it looks fantastic!

I might make a folder with all my characters when they're done, and put it on my gallery thread. I've got a lot more coming!


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2018)

I hope my roommate doesn't take up too much space since she's moving in first D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

riummi said:


> I hope my roommate doesn't take up too much space since she's moving in first D:



This and much more is why I'm terrified of sharing a room with a person I barely know lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2018)

_"Oh man, am I a woman?"_

- Dwight Schrute


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2018)

Why is the phrase "take it easy" that one that people gets offended by lol???? Says a lot about society imo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Paul Mccartney sure was a cute fella back in the day.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Why is the phrase "take it easy" that one that people gets offended by lol???? Says a lot about society imo



Because modern society is vicious and wants to take everything hard and seriously.  Lmao

Anyway, it’s raining outside for the next couple days, so time for my rain song.

“It’s raining,
It’s pouring,
The old man is snoring,
Bumped his head,
Hit his head,
Now he’s dead,
The end.”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Paul Mccartney sure was a cute fella back in the day.



He still is lmao

Even if he is 76


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2018)

It's always kinda funny to see people argue and bicker constantly over random bs on the internet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2018)

Would you hide all my fears, and never say; Tomorrow I must go...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

I still have a lot to get done and only a week until I’m back in the dorm.  Going to have to hurry.... lol


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm still on the Detroit: Become Human train, and Connor is the most precious being. Must protect my boi at all costs.


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 12, 2018)

im going to sue WOW if shea coulee doesnt win all stars 5 you can bet on that


----------



## uyumin (Aug 13, 2018)

Why am I still crying? I know I was drunk and embarrassed myself..my mistake


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 13, 2018)

"shUT UP YOUR MOTHER BUYS YOU MEGA BLOCKS INSTEAD OF LEGOS"
"you take that back! D:"


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

otis redding is really good man


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 13, 2018)

your lips don't touch when you say 'touch' but they do when you say 'separate'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

"To break new ground in physics without the use of mathematics is like playing charades,
but without being able to sound out words." - My physics prof


This is why, sometimes, when my dad asks me about what we learned in physics class and tries to have me explain it, my head just goes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

K. ROOL, K. ROOL... K. ROOL, K. ROOL IS HERE!


Idk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

SIGURD YOU ARE NOT GREEN PLS JUMP OFF A CLIFF...damn i need some more male grimas lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Sigurd: “Okay.”  *jumps off a cliff*


Also, IDK= I DONKEY KONG!  RAWR!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

lmaooo tyyy <3

kong that donk.. i mean d.. never mind.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

When you leave for college in 10 days :,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> When you leave for college in 10 days :,)



BRUH IT'S GONNS BE SO LIT
Trust me college is _way_ better than HS


I keep seeing commercials on Nickelodeon for a new TMNT show, but... didn't they already try that a few years ago? Who says this new one will be any better?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> BRUH IT'S GONNS BE SO LIT
> Trust me college is _way_ better than HS



Lol I hope you're right.  I have to keep telling myself that I'm an adult now and am capable of living on my own. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Just got back from the gym.  One of the last times I’ll be going to this gym until I’m back in university and actually use the one there consistently.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 13, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> When you leave for college in 10 days :,)



Yaass gurl! I wish you the best of luck! ^^

Also I'm so happy, Tammy is moving into my town! I've wanted her in my other town for so long, but I'm happy to have her this time around. It's a shame that I'm eventually going to move her out for better plot placement though


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2018)

^reminds me i need to kick out shari and life everyone else except like, eh o'hare maybe... that bun is cool!

also heck found this really cute chubby turt fren made of some ceramics i'm gonna buy wooo


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

I just got back from university and picked up my books and actual school supplies as well, which I’m happy about.  Getting it done early is good too, because now I don’t have to worry if they have the books for my classes or not later.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2018)

I love taylor swift fight me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I love taylor swift fight me



*hits you with a baseball bat*

anyways working the evening hours is sooo much more nicer gdi early birbs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2018)

I should really go for a walk. You know, just to get some fresh air and away from it all. I've always felt anxious inside the house, so going outside would do wonders for me.  Perhaps tomorrow I'll go for one early in the morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

I just made it to the Fallen Arm today in Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, Shulk reunited with Fiora, Reyn and Sharla met up with them, but the best part, imo, was when Riki talked about watching over family like a dad to Dunban.  Riki explaining it made it SO CUTE!  *^*

My older sister also passed her first realtor’s exam this time, so she’s on the right track finally, and I am as well, because I’ve never been more sure and serious in my major and the direction I’m headed before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I love taylor swift fight me



Same girl same! *Forms a shield to protect us from the haters*


----------



## Bcat (Aug 15, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same girl same! *Forms a shield to protect us from the haters*



she's a snake, i know. but a snake that i love <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I should really go for a walk. You know, just to get some fresh air and away from it all. I've always felt anxious inside the house, so going outside would do wonders for me.  Perhaps tomorrow I'll go for one early in the morning.



Sounds like a great idea! I think you'll feel a lot better, I know I do when I go out and ride my bike


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

Bcat said:


> she's a snake, i know. but a snake that i love <3



that's an insult to actual snakes... animal racists lol


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2018)

I wonder how long my hair will be this time next year


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

Still need so much NL stuff aaa a


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 16, 2018)

Why... why would you sprinkle bacon on top of milkshake
I am getting fat just by imagining it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2018)

Ever get so bored your phone doesn’t even amuse you anymore?  That’s how I’m feeling right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

I woke up at 6 a.m. again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I woke up at 6 a.m. again.



Eyy I also woke up at 6 this morning


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Eyy I also woke up at 6 this morning



Aw I was close, I woke up at 5:30


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

And I got up at 9 am for work (I started @ 11.15 today) yay.

also honestly even if it was for work I don't think I could get up like 5-6 am wtf man


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

everywhere there's rain, my love
everywhere there's fear...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 17, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I woke up at 6 a.m. again.





xSuperMario64x said:


> Eyy I also woke up at 6 this morning



I woke up at 8am and I was pleased with that because it's the earliest I've woken up in a long time lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

I just got back from the gym and had lunch.  Kind of just throwing the sands of time away at the moment.  I’ll probably play more Xenoblade soon.


EDIT: Also, tonight is my last night of martial arts for two weeks.  ;_;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2018)

_"You made a mistake! I know you did!"_ 
-Paul McCartney to John Lennon 

John: _"Do it slower."_
Paul: _"NO."_


----------



## elce (Aug 17, 2018)

who decided curse words were curse words?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2018)

I've felt depressed and lost all day, but I'm going to try a new recipe for a brownie on Sunday so that's fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

lmao the weirdos we get at work <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Excuse me Nintendo why did you force me to stress over getting a stupid elephant statue


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 19, 2018)

My bro never talks to me really
and yet he remembers what i like to eat and what i dont, when he orders food
o . o


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

I want to eat.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2018)

i did so much this summer compared to what i usually do but i still somehow feel unproductive and like i did nothing aaaaa i hate this


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

americans...........................groan


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lmao the weirdos we get at work <3



Oh my gosh I can relate.

I swear I got so many indifferent or grumpy customers today, or just generally fussy people. Like seriously, I know our products and how "fresh" they are, I make them or put them in the window, and you have the audacity to think you know more than me?? Some people man


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2018)

double post oof


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

hungry Aaa
i just ate but im still hungry


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2018)

i feel so fat i don't know if i want to make brownies anymore ;.;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 19, 2018)

I should clean my new desk and put all of my supplies and things in the drawers, but I'm afraid that I'm too busy dancing to some Led Zeppelin. Seriously, I keep on replaying _Immigrant Song_ over and over again. It's such a kick-ass song that I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

I want to like, skip work? Lol nnooo...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 20, 2018)

Romanticized kidnapping/held captivity, murderers and assassins(also murderers) are not cool
think about it ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 20, 2018)

*W H Y  T H E Y' R E  N O T  G O N N A  M O V E  N O  M A T T E R  W H A T
omfg f***********ck*


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Wap bap da da ri da da da Wap bap da da


----------



## sigh (Aug 20, 2018)

i wanna start my cycling town so baaaaaaaad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2018)

Sunny
Yesterday my life was filled with rain
Sunny
You smiled at me and really eased the pain
Now the dark days are gone, and the bright days are here
My sunny one shines so sincere
Sunny one so true, I love you

...yeha maybe lyrics thread is more fitting but it was my current random thought so...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Wap bap da da ri da da da Wap bap da da




*inserts coin for a new song*


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 20, 2018)

We remember the first person to walk on the moon but we don't remember the first person to walk and I don't know how to feel about it


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

Y'know what memes I miss? The audition song meme and the snake one.

For you young 'uns who don't remember:

Hi today I'll be auditioning for the role of x and I'll be singing y 
and 
sning(snake thing)

- - - Post Merge - - -

because I have lots of material for these formats let me tell you


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 20, 2018)

I wish I didn't use my new coffee pot at 9 pm last night. I am so, so tired. Someone send help and melatonin.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Urrrggghh!


----------



## geetry (Aug 20, 2018)

The biggest thing is that this time you abandoned me, I can live without you.
Thanks for the years of emotional trauma.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2018)

Robert Plant's lopsided smile, I swear. What a cutie.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 21, 2018)

I know ppl r thirsty and I hope nobody’s goin to have incest fantasies bc i just like me some pure bromance and nothing else >__<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

Can you reply kthx I know you check that dumb game.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2018)

Only got about 2 weeks left of vacation before I fly back home and then a week till college starts :0


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

if i miss you already like mad i don't wanna go thru next month with it...


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 21, 2018)

A world without Robbie Rotten just sucks...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2018)

Perry' said:


> A world without Robbie Rotten just sucks...



IS HE GONE??????


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 21, 2018)

Bcat said:


> IS HE GONE??????



Yeah, he (Stefan Karl Stefansson) passed away today as he unfortunately lost the battle against 
his long cancer disease. I saw the news on Twitter and was just shocked. This man was just 43, 
way too young to die...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2018)

Perry' said:


> Yeah, he (Stefan Karl Stefansson) passed away today as he unfortunately lost the battle against
> his long cancer disease. I saw the news on Twitter and was just shocked. This man was just 43,
> way too young to die...



i just looked it up myself and found the articles. This is horrible. He was a wonderful man ((((((((((((


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 21, 2018)

Bcat said:


> i just looked it up myself and found the articles. This is horrible. He was a wonderful man ((((((((((((



I know, it just sucks. He truely was a legend and will be forever the Number One.

RIP Stefan. We will miss you.


----------



## whattheheck123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sometimes I think about what would happen if I just didn't meet that one person... what would life be like? What would I be like?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Perry' said:


> Yeah, he (Stefan Karl Stefansson) passed away today as he unfortunately lost the battle against
> his long cancer disease. I saw the news on Twitter and was just shocked. This man was just 43,
> way too young to die...



Oh no, that?s so sad! Well, he will be remembered forever in everyone?s heart..

Well, he And Gabe will have the best songs to be remembered by..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

please reply aaaa.

also i hope that thing is still left at work tomorrow tho i doubt it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

First day of university classes (again)!


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2018)

can someone run me over w a truck i'll pay like five dollars


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> can someone run me over w a truck i'll pay like five dollars



same i'm just an idiot for misinterpreting stuff all day every day **** me


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheila said:


> same i'm just an idiot for misinterpreting stuff all day every day **** me



if we can get a few more peopke on board we'll have enough money to rent a truck ourselves


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> if we can get a few more peopke on board we'll have enough money to rent a truck ourselves



If u can find a cheap place I'll pay it


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 23, 2018)

コイツ・・・やりよった


----------



## Tri (Aug 23, 2018)

There's a town in the middle of one of the hottest parts of California called 'Winters'. Love it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 23, 2018)

I want to sit next to this one girl in my math class tomorrow. I wasn't able to today because someone took her seat. 

I've known her for quite a while, but only yesterday did I really get to have a conversation with her. I think she's lovely. I hope I get to chat with her more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2018)

So the last few nights I've went to bed around 9pm, and I had a hard time falling asleep. Tonight is the first night I am staying up late (because I have some homework I need to finish before I go to sleep), and for some reason being up really late with my roommate and doing homework just feels, like, really nice.

Tbh I missed these late nights. I'm just gonna regret it in the morning when I gotta get up at 7 to go to work... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> same i'm just an idiot for misinterpreting stuff all day every day **** me



I've been having this issue a lot and it makes my introversion even worse. Like earlier one of my roommate's friends came in the dorm and she was on crutches, and when I asked why she said it was because she sprained her ankle and she was acting like I should've known. I know she was prob acting that way because she was irritated, but I just felt like trash cause I'm constantly misinterpreting things and not noticing every single little detail of my days too.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 24, 2018)

If I like a song, I’d play it on loop for a week or so.
People around me would be sick of it


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Nicki Minaj dissed the whole hip hop industry in Barbie dreams oof


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been having this issue a lot and it makes my introversion even worse. Like earlier one of my roommate's friends came in the dorm and she was on crutches, and when I asked why she said it was because she sprained her ankle and she was acting like I should've known. I know she was prob acting that way because she was irritated, but I just felt like trash cause I'm constantly misinterpreting things and not noticing every single little detail of my days too.




I wouldn?t worry about this too much.  She probably had just explained the same thing to a bunch of people because everyone is asking, so she was just tired of explaining why she?s in crutches, not because she?s mad at you.

I know this because I too get tired of explaining the same thing to everyone when they all ask me the same question about something.  On one side the person who has to keep explaining it is justified in feeling a bit irritated, but at the same time the person who asked has a right to ask if they don?t know.  I don?t think anyone is at fault.


----------



## Tri (Aug 24, 2018)

I got to Kukui's lab in Moon the first time and am dying at Snubull, Rockruff and that pink bear chasing eachother in the cutscene.

Also, "Pokemon with cool knees are so neat"


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2018)

Ugh I feel so trash rn.... why am i even doing these things hhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been having this issue a lot and it makes my introversion even worse. Like earlier one of my roommate's friends came in the dorm and she was on crutches, and when I asked why she said it was because she sprained her ankle and she was acting like I should've known. I know she was prob acting that way because she was irritated, but I just felt like trash cause I'm constantly misinterpreting things and not noticing every single little detail of my days too.



Yeah, I mean I either always have to explain myself for an hour or people think I'm just dumb for not noticing the obvious. Yeah sorry I've Asperger if there is one thing we can't do it's that and many more things.


----------



## Zireael (Aug 24, 2018)

I want to play more Monster Hunter World so badly but I need to wait for my friendsfffffghsrfhknkf. They've been on holiday since the day it came out and the day they get back I'm away for a week lmao it's actually killing me. I'm already quite far into low rank but I need to wait. As much as I love playing solo I'm mostly looking forward to hilarity as a group. Can't wait for September 9th when I get back.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 24, 2018)

My stomach hurts but that ain?t going to stop me from drinking


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2018)

It feels nice to eat alone sometimes.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 25, 2018)

i lov him....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

i love him too so much but idk if he will be able to love me that much back... while i understand why not i always forget he's younger than me but yeah if i really really really love something/someone i have a hard time letting it go...


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

im sleep y but i have to stay strong


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

Just took out an entire Team Valor gym of 6 Pokemon with my Tauros and Miltank
Feelin p good about it  #cowpower


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

^Moo^

also ahhhh i know you can't help feelings.. but duuude do i love him, yes..


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

i want to snoooze


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

I had a thought like in Zelda where you go into people's houses and break their jars. This is why you lock your doors people! The one who is considered a hero goes on vandalizing property!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

If the world stopped turning for even a second everyone will get send flying. So does that mean people CAN fly?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2018)

But Frank put it best when he said
"You can't plan on the heart"
Those words keep me on my feet
When I think I might just fall apart

(to a poet -first aid kit)


----------



## Zireael (Aug 28, 2018)

LOOK AT THIS GRAPH


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Doodoodududududdudu


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m getting my work done as soon as it’s assigned, whether it’s reading or a homework assignment, but because of this there’s times right now when I really don’t have much to do... I’m probably going to try out Pocket Camp since I finally got rid of Pokemon Go, lol.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

I saw elvangales post and know “LOOK AT THIS GRAPH” is on my mind xD


----------



## Zireael (Aug 28, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I saw elvangales post and know ?LOOK AT THIS GRAPH? is on my mind xD



I heard the damn song on the radio today and the second it started I nearly snorted lol. The same thing happens to me when I hear Piano Man thanks to this video:






I cannot function when I hear this (though I actually do quite like the original by Billy Joel).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> I heard the damn song on the radio today and the second it started I nearly snorted lol. The same thing happens to me when I hear Piano Man thanks to this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the most beautiful cover of _Piano Man_ that I've ever heard.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 28, 2018)

There's a bunch of amiibo cards I want off trademe but they want a lot of money for them lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

My wireless headphones keep having static that sounds like snow.  It’s like the other side is trying to communicate with me, xD.  It’s actually quite hilarious.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2018)

i hope that denim jacket is still there at work.. well it actually more of a coat but i need it :^^^^) yay staff discount day too!

(totally didn't forget to renew the card last week but then i only found a cheap brooch and i was a bit busy heh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 29, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> There's a bunch of amiibo cards I want off trademe but they want a lot of money for them lmao



I have no self control and bought them anyway :')

Also really keen to buy some crystals and geodes but I haven't figured out how to display them


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2018)

i wanna get persona q on my 3ds real bad hhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2018)

Nothing like changing into purple pajamas after a long day #waahh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

I was listening to _Immigrant Song_ by Led Zeppelin in my History class. I guess the volume was a bit loud, because the classmates nearby could hear Robert Plant screaming through my earphones. Oops.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I was listening to _Immigrant Song_ by Led Zeppelin in my History class. I guess the volume was a bit loud, because the classmates nearby could hear Robert Plant screaming through my earphones. Oops.



That's the way ya gotta do it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

I feel like Eddie Money prob has a lot more awesome 80s music than I know about...

Looks like I'm gonna spend my weekend music and soul searching  if all his songs are anywhere near as good as "I Wanna Go Back" and "Take Me Home Tonight" he'll be a new fav of mine.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel like Eddie Money prob has a lot more awesome 80s music than I know about...
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna spend my weekend music and soul searching  if all his songs are anywhere near as good as "I Wanna Go Back" and "Take Me Home Tonight" he'll be a new fav of mine.



Take Me Home Tonight is a jam


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't want to say all the admins being super busy for the past week apparently confirms 2018 fair happening soon, but it sure sounds like 2018 fair happening soon


----------



## Zireael (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm kind of feeling the need to play an Animal Crossing game, and now that I've quit FEH I think I might try Pocket Camp... I'd go back to New Leaf but it's been like 2 years, I'd probably have to deal with a missing villager and I really can't be bothered plot resetting to get them back into their original spot. I don't think I'd stay interested in it for very long either, would probably just be a short burst. I need something new, but I'm not sure how I feel about everything in Pocket Camp being open-air since it's more about building campsites rather than cozy, themed homes. Hmm.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't want to say all the admins being super busy for the past week apparently confirms 2018 fair happening soon, but it sure sounds like 2018 fair happening soon




Yeah, it?s probably why they have been gone a lot at times.  Cannot have a fair if it?s not prepared.  


EDIT: @Elvengale: I would try out Pocket Camp.  I just started playing it and it?s a lot of fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

ACPC is alright but they have way too many events and tries scamming us by buying way too much for a freemium game. I'd say go back to NL and try getting the villager from here or if you got cards C:


----------



## Zireael (Aug 31, 2018)

@Spike and Sheila, thanks for the tips! I'll probably give PC a try, I don't mind the expensive currencies tbh. Most mobile games tend to have ridiculous prices which is fine with me, it's more of a deterrent than anything else and I enjoy the challenge of being free to play. If the in game currencies were cheaper I'd probably be tempted, and that's what micro transactions are all about lol. I'm running two Final Fantasy gachas atm and haven't bought anything except for the odd ?2 bundle in one of them, and I'm still equally enjoying both. I think the purchase options are more for the whales, doesn't mean you can't enjoy the game as a F2P though.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah, although I think gacha games are more generous than PC sometimes though, especially later months... But yeah go ahead and do what you want


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2018)

i'm so sick of ****ing crybabies i'm glad that forum is closing down and i am so glad i don't have to hear about those sick cretins ever again, bless up and a big amen


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 1, 2018)

how
how do u draw consistently without using ur own art as reference
I cringe looking at my old art for ref 
I am cursed T-T


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

Why are timezones even a thing


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2018)

Because the Sun can't be everywhere.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> Because the Sun can't be everywhere.



Well I can work night? lol but really they are p made just to be annoying lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

Finally.  No reading/assignments until Monday.  And no class until Tuesday because of Labor Day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Finally.  No reading/assignments until Monday.  And no class until Tuesday because of Labor Day.



Lucky. My college doesn't observe minor holidays like Labor Day and MLKJr. Day


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

18 MORE DAYS TIL I RESIGN OFFICIALLY
GOD LEFT ME UNFINISHED


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

I just looked back through all 50+ of my VM pages and am now wondering who the heck half these people were and what business I had with them.  A lot of them had really kind words for me though, so I guess my past self wasn’t as cringe as I thought he was.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2018)

git next weekend already.

also gdi aigis ploosh git movin


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Wednesday I start Year 8...


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

I want it to be Feb. already.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2018)

hurry git 2 pm already....

also waiting for my stuff knowing they are in my country heck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

I need to get Ultra Moon ASAP so I can get myself some ultra beast bois n feed them little berries and pet them（=?∇｀=）


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2018)

why did they have to make the weegee bored cap look so weird lol in sp mii plaza


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 2, 2018)

Can I take a moment to express how good the writer of Goblin, Mr. Sunshine etc. is?
Sure there may be some controversies for the picky viewer but damn
Every end Mr. Sunshine?s episodes leaves me in goosebumps or close to it

I LOVE stories about star crossed (?) lovers and sorts
 please write more stories where someone sought revenge but falls for the daughter of the people they hate and eventually, learns to move on :^)))

I don?t want to spam twitter with random thoughts like these so bear with me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

I think I could dump a whole container of Creole seasoning into my food and it still wouldn't be spicy enough : , )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

hurry up mail!

also nooo i'm not going on sat **** you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

It feels nice to get an A on a Multivariable Calc homework set ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> hurry up mail!


I feel this, I wonder when my amiibo cards are going to come :thinking:
I hope they come soon, as far as I know they've been posted and I definitely have paid for them


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

Jesus, it's been awhile since I've rocked out to some Journey. I've heard it on the radio and things - but I haven't really listened to Journey that often. Right now I'm listening to _Chain Reaction_ on full volume. sorry ears


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I feel this, I wonder when my amiibo cards are going to come :thinking:
> I hope they come soon, as far as I know they've been posted and I definitely have paid for them



yeah my stuff from the US should def. be on its way home to me since I paid the fee n stuff.. grah.

idk where my aigis ploosh are but i think customs **** holds it still sigh


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

I ordered a textbook more than a week ago, it said it would be here in a week, and it’s still not here yet.  Lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah my stuff from the US should def. be on its way home to me since I paid the fee n stuff.. grah.
> 
> idk where my aigis ploosh are but i think customs **** holds it still sigh



Which plush did you get? I love Aigis


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

That one customer's voice was pretty fukin hot. Woah?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

I finished a portion of my English homework - and the writing isn't all that bad, if I do say so myself. Now I've just got to finish the next part of it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 4, 2018)

I need a new online game to play since I'm tired of pretty much all the stuff I already play (sans TF2 and I guess CS:GO). At least until Smash Ultimate comes out, since that game's gonna consume my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Which plush did you get? I love Aigis



It's one of those small ones that can cling onto stuff with its hands. 

https://www.amiami.com/eng/detail/?gcode=GOODS-00200808  this one.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

mmm wet compression stockings ...*sigh* ....


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

How long would it take to walk from the bottom of nz to the top


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

cant wait for weekend man

also lol you guys could very well have taken one of my cashier hours lazy ****s


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> How long would it take to walk from the bottom of nz to the top




These are the important questions.  Lmao


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 6, 2018)

A lot of internet memes now are just object labeling memes. I know internet memes are supposed to be stupid, but c'mon guys, at least be a little creative with your stupidity.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

I don’t have time to have regrets about anything.  My writing isn’t where I want it to be, and I want to do better in my classes, but I just have to keep improving.  It’s only possible to get better through breaking limits, not by just doing your best.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2018)

absolutely hate discussing things relating to csa when the other person backs off n goes into Supportive Mood uwu bc they realize we have different amounts of experience w the topic ESPECIALLY if they do the whole "im so sorry about ur life blah blah blah if you want to talk about it im here" like....  ant they just say they think freud was right and leave, i dont need their pity and it's just awkward if theyre embarrassed or w/e about it and start backtracking.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm so tired and just cannot be bothered with work rn ugh. Everyone around me is so dead too lol. It's been awkwardly silent all morning which is unusual. We need some good banter to keep us going lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 8, 2018)

can u ****ing stfu and stop trying to get me in ****ing trouble with her my god do i do this to u? oh wait XD ur this 'perfect' demon who no one has anything to use against!!! s t f u !!! so what if i have a shirt? just shut up.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow fine just do that all evening I bet you just didn't though :|


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

GOD LEFT ME UNFINISHED


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

How the heck do you even remove this? !@#$ gdi


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

im so emotional whenever i hear bgm songs from games thats long gone
omg


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 9, 2018)

y’all who think teenage boys that like baking as a hobby are rare
my nephew bakes the most adorable cakes... rabbit or heart shaped


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

Baking is kinda fun, although unless I'm asked to for special occasions or stuff I don't really prioritize it though.

Also wow that instruction video required pretty specific things, like I don't even have one of those screwdriver that you plug in for resistance even


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

FIrE Em BLEm YOU R sp Irit shall ShI Ne..............!!!!!!!
x50 BASS BOOSTED


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

wow if only ppl could actually vote and read up on actual facts rather than social media fake **** before they go vote for disappointment parties...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

I want to take the “GOODBYE TOBY” song and the dumb “Walmart” Paul chant and combine them together to make “GOODBYE WALMART, GOODBYE WALMART, GOODBYE WALLLLLMART!”  xD

I also wondered why there was never a show on Comedy Central called “The Yankoviches” starring Weird Al Yankovich, where he has a casted family, goes to school, and each episode features a parody of his.  LMAO


Yeah... these are my dumb thoughts after a hard weekend of studying.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 9, 2018)

Y'know, Jock villagers in Animal Crossing brag about how buff they are, yet some of these Jocks look like they hardly have any muscle at all.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

XANDER.
hey.
my gay bf . I have yo now. o (----<


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

I need more friends on Steam that play the same kind of games as me.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 10, 2018)

work more like kill me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I need more friends on Steam that play the same kind of games as me.



Wish we had better timezones and I were less shy and I could probs play something with you lol :i But yeah I agree with you like everything is just multiplayer w/ screaming kids rather than having a functioning text typing message thing.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

hope ya'll don't mind me returning to this place for while


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2018)

Why are the concepts of length contraction and time dilation so interesting???
I'm actually thinking about setting up a meeting time with my contemp. physics prof just to talk about this kinda thing. It seems really odd but equally fascinating!


Also I'm pretty sure my love of physics is why I have no friends irl lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

^ nah it's just hard to grasp unless you have talent or proper education for it. i got neither but then i suck at maths and related stuff and had meh teachers sooooo.

also YAY GOT MY US THINGS FINALLY


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

I received my grades for so far in the semester and I’m actually doing pretty well this time around.  I need to study more, but I already have everything planned out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2018)

Well, today was my first day in my new class: Fundamentals of Technology. There were a couple people who I knew in there, and I chatted with them (along with some other classmates). The class is cool, but they're a bit rowdy. I'm alright with that, I suppose. I'd rather have a noisy class than a dead silent one.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Dark coffee is the best coffee. That light roast **** can go to hell!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 10, 2018)

I keep thinking about the comment my manager made. She said I'm more productive than another colleague, who is particularly well known to be the most unproductive in the department, and honestly I think that's the first compliment I've received since working there lol. They're great at giving out criticism but not praise so I'll take it. I've been worried for so long that they thought I was a terrible worker and potentially wanted to fire me so it gives me some reassurance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Why are the concepts of length contraction and time dilation so interesting???
> I'm actually thinking about setting up a meeting time with my contemp. physics prof just to talk about this kinda thing. It seems really odd but equally fascinating!
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure my love of physics is why I have no friends irl lmao



Yes <3 Special relativity is so interesting! I loved learning about all the crazy things that happen when you go really fast and learning about space-time. It was hard for me to get my head around but it was interesting xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

Woo, my last textbook arrived in the mail today!  I’m also feeling happy and having a good day just because.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm getting close to having 3k tbt! I've never had that much before so it feels really awesome to be on my way


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2018)

Does conditioner provoke greasy hair? Apparently it promotes hair growth too, so I have heard.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2018)

honestly want to stop taking my meds just to see what would happen


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

Stop saying 'soon enough' like that, it's gonna be worse than waiting for a TBT Fair if you go on. I get you need rest but if you're gonna sit and poop all day and be social with others I'mma come and hit you for real -.-


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 12, 2018)

You think sand is called that because it's between the sea and land?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 13, 2018)

Dude, Nyquil, usually knocks me out in 20 min. Its like an hour later. Am I high?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

This was on my mind so I had to post it.

SKIP TO 4:10 IF YOU WANNA SEE THE PART IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 13, 2018)

I didn’t buy an echo spot just for my family to tell alexa to play despacito every single time as a joke

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone once told me they’re more jealous of somebody if they’re close to them.
I’m the opposite - I’m salty if it’s someone I’m not friends with and with friends, I am happy about their success and wholeheartedly support them  ^q^


----------



## Dormire (Sep 13, 2018)

my work is mentally draining me out
i hate getting blamed for everything that's not my fault nor my company's nghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ST O P...


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 13, 2018)

I think I'm getting a cold. 

Also, I'm thinking about asking my partner to get me the Sanrio cards for my birthday.
Reallyyy debating if I should though, they already do so much for me...


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2018)

I wonder how many of the people I interacted with back then still come here, or if they remember me


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Prince Prince prince prince prince.... (It's annoying me af)


----------



## charlie.sunset (Sep 13, 2018)

I really need a new computer. I feel like a grandmother. I've also been sick for a year straight so this doesn't help the grandma feeling


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2018)

**** THIS HEADACHE!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

^rip hope ya beel better 


I'm debating whether or not I should go out and ride my bike around for a bit. After being super busy for, like, the last 2 weeks I actually have a bit of free time, so I'm thinking about riding around playing Pokemon GO and maybe going to the craft store n gettin some shirts to tie-dye.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Nebudelic said:


> I wonder how many of the people I interacted with back then still come here, or if they remember me



I do, especially since I play some New Leaf again and yeah can't leave Basement lol.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 13, 2018)

My partner has agreed to get me the Sanrio cards for my birthday! Very excite.
Now, hopefully AC isn't announced for the Switch, cause then I'll have to ask for that instead. 

EDIT: Well uh, they got me the cards, they're getting me something else though too so who knows!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahhhh I don't feel like doing any work


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2018)

I move in to dorms tomorrow, I kinda don't wanna leave tho ;-;


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 14, 2018)

I wish I was more opened about being nonbinary but I'm scared of people judging me, especially people who know me offline  so I continue to go my assigned pronouns, even though I hate it and I want to tell people I prefer if they used my name in place of pronouns, But I worry about coming off as rude if I correct them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Nebudelic said:


> I wish I was more opened about being nonbinary but I'm scared of people judging me, especially people who know me offline  so I continue to go my assigned pronouns, even though I hate it and I want to tell people I prefer if they used my name in place of pronouns, But I worry about coming off as rude if I correct them.



As long as you don't make a big fuss and is polite about it. If one thing just don't get ranting and act special snowflake about it and you should be fine (sorry had too many bad eggs coming my way and I try to respect people but when they get on pedestals I just like "yeah sigh").

As for being "rude", as long as you don't go like "what else did you think my pronoun was?" or something you should be fine. Obviously if people are rude back then just ignore them or tell em off yeah.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope that ***** of an exam supervisor isn't at my exam tomorrow morning. She's always so rude! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheila said:


> As long as you don't make a big fuss and is polite about it. If one thing just don't get ranting and act special snowflake about it and you should be fine (sorry had too many bad eggs coming my way and I try to respect people but when they get on pedestals I just like "yeah sigh").
> 
> As for being "rude", as long as you don't go like "what else did you think my pronoun was?" or something you should be fine. Obviously if people are rude back then just ignore them or tell em off yeah.



Oh yeah I'll definitely be polite about it, I don't like making others feeling bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Nebudelic said:


> Oh yeah I'll definitely be polite about it, I don't like making others feeling bad.



Yeah, I just had some bad experiences with such people that were just rude and incredibly ranting about it 24*7 and thought people were 100% knowledge about stuff so, yeah.

Good to hear, good luck with everything


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

It’s nice seeing people I knew from back in the day come back to TBT.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> It’s nice seeing people I knew from back in the day come back to TBT.



Ikr aha.

also aa this aigis plushie is so damn cute aaa


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2018)

What is this damn pain coming from?!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I’m going to bed now do gnight


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

also guys you need someone staff from europe or such i think now lol


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Who actually twists open an oreo though?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Who actually twists open an oreo though?



I do it sometimes XD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Who actually twists open an oreo though?



idk, now i haven't had those in a while but i just idk open it up like a lid or stuff?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I do it sometimes XD



Hm fair enough. I do sometimes lick all the creme out so all I have left is the cookie part.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Hm fair enough. I do sometimes lick all the creme out so all I have left is the cookie part.



Good ideas as well but yeah idgi to twist it? lol.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> idk, now i haven't had those in a while but i just idk open it up like a lid or stuff?



Me neither, I don't often buy them for the sake of it. Only occasionally. call me boring but, not quite keen on dunking them in milk as some people love to do?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Me neither, I don't often buy them for the sake of it. Only occasionally. call me boring but, not quite keen on dunking them in milk as some people love to do?



me neither, also i had too many as a teen lol.

also really tempted to TT back to weeding day and mess up my town for the sake of the weeding furniture i swear it must be the rarest lol


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Good ideas as well but yeah idgi to twist it? lol.



Their motto is to twist, lick & dunk. Thats what i always remember from the adverts and always wondered whether people do actually twist them?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Their motto is to twist, lick & dunk. Thats what i always remember from the adverts and always wondered whether people do actually twist them?



okay only ads i've seen here is some soul/motown inspired song about them and that's seldom lol. but we don't have a lot of murica ads so.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> okay only ads i've seen here is some soul/motown inspired song about them and that's seldom lol. but we don't have a lot of murica ads so.



Lmao I love the image of someone dunking Oreos into milk to a motown soundtrack


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Lmao I love the image of someone dunking Oreos into milk to a motown soundtrack



yeah they used some soul/gospel inspired thing here, idk if it was worldwide but it was pretty weird like... just eat the cookies gdi lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

I kind of want cookies now.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 16, 2018)

How can a person (me) be so ugly
These genes should be eradicated


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2018)

Yonkorin said:


> How can a person (me) be so ugly
> These genes should be eradicated



I'm sure I've seen worse. Also if this is coherent I will be pleasantly surprised when I wake up.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

It’s 4:37 am, and my dog got off of my bed like half an hour ago. I don’t know where he went, I got up to watch him drink water then went to the bathroom for a sec, he disappeared. I think he’s in my sisters room, but I honest don’t know. I would check but I bet you my other dog would bark, and wake up my sister.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

How long of a lifespan do flies have without eating? Like this thot fly last night idk when I fell asleep


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Cocaine's a hell of a drug!

....

..yeah, I'm bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

^same gotta eat something not hungry and then clean up in the kitchen/wash the dishes crapppp


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2018)

I was always so jealous of all those people on Pokemon GO who were puttin their Arcanine in a gym cause that's my favorite poke, and it made me sad that I had never even seen a Growlithe. 
Well they started this event where Kanto pokes appear more often so I've been gettin alotta growlithes, and today I got enough candies to evolve my boy Kat Dawg Jr into a big fluffy doggo ^o^




When he evolved his CP went straight up to about 1950 so he's in my top 3 pokes along with my Vaporeon BlueberryJam and my Machamp Bertha ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Got my work done yesterday and finally have a bit of time to chill today.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was always so jealous of all those people on Pokemon GO who were puttin their Arcanine in a gym cause that's my favorite poke, and it made me sad that I had never even seen a Growlithe.
> Well they started this event where Kanto pokes appear more often so I've been gettin alotta growlithes, and today I got enough candies to evolve my boy Kat Dawg Jr into a big fluffy doggo ^o^
> 
> View attachment 220439
> ...



A Vaporeon named BlueberryJam? You, lady, win 5 cookies!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2018)

^^ty my friend, he really is the best vapo child

I can't decide on a single aesthetic lol
Though I have been wanting to make a sig with a rly cute Kirby related pic so I think this fits pretty nicely
Thinking I'm gonna be needin to get me one of those Kirby Easter eggs I do reckon


Also I can't stop thinking about eating but theres never anything to eat at my parents house hhhhh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Can NOT wait for Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night to come out! So EXCITED!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Always amusing when people think too highly of themselves.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

Robert Plant is so damn hot. Jesus.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Mom apologized. 'Didn't expect that.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Mom apologized. 'Didn't expect that.



pigs can fly... wait nvm pink floyd proved that already

also boi just because i start late there is trouble with public transport.. i swear ours is the worst in the world.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 17, 2018)

im so done w being me honestly just let me start over


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 18, 2018)

I dropped a singular m&m on the ground and my dog came sprinting in from 2 rooms away just to get it


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)

/\ now that?s on my mind. And I like to make scenarios in my head, so I am also thinking what color m&m it was, what the dogs breed was, what the rooms looked like, ECT.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2018)

Be careful with dogs n chocolate peeps.

Also why is that record so darn hard to find aaa


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2018)

I cannot believe portaportal still exists.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Why McDonald's is so good.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

It turns out I actually did well on both of my exams this week.  I got a B on both of them, doing much better than I thought I did.  This must be what it means to go beyond even the unseen fears...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2018)

**** you very much :^^^^^)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2018)

Why is Wolf Link a smug villager


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Why is Wolf Link a smug villager



because we don't need more cranky ones.. tbh w. link is the only wolf i like from the males lol

also why is applying hair dye on yourself so annoying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

I want someone to put the message "I'm-a Luigi, number one!" on one of my green candies but idek who to ask lol

I have so many great friends on here ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

just ask someone idek

also mom stop watching thot tv and help me lol


----------



## Zireael (Sep 23, 2018)

Choosing a dress for a wedding is so hard. Especially when I've never been to one before, I have no idea about wedding etiquette or anything lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> because we don't need more cranky ones.. tbh w. link is the only wolf i like from the males lol



True! It just feels like a weird choice for his character, but cranky would've been way weirder.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> True! It just feels like a weird choice for his character, but cranky would've been way weirder.



yeah just a theory, like most cranky are wolves for some reason? idk xD 

nah i think smug fits, i mean he could be jock.. and nah...lazy doesnt fit really


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 23, 2018)

why is everything so stressful and terrible like no offense but it would be so nice if everything stopped.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)

I need new earphones. The right earbud doesn't work very well.


----------



## riummi (Sep 23, 2018)

dont wanna study for geology


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Why do I always have the most abstract dreams?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

It's funny, the only time I don't want to fall asleep is when I need to.


----------



## Tri (Sep 24, 2018)

^Same

I just bought the games I wanted to ask for on the holidays because they were on sale this week ... maybe I will ask for the Katamari remaster. And the DLC to those games


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

need more red hair dye like wtf did I get glass hair or is my hair just dead? :thinking:


----------



## Bcat (Sep 24, 2018)

I...ate a reasonable amount of food today? what's up with that!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 25, 2018)

that was so ****ing annoying


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

How far Am going to get in TLOZ I before I take a break?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 26, 2018)

Ahhhh I'm ready for cold weather and Halloween!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2018)

I need a crancky darnit


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2018)

That last Nintendo Direct was INSPIRING.. 
Lol late to the party but yea. Took me 3 days to even find out there had been a Direct. whoopz


----------



## milkyi (Sep 29, 2018)

i really hope my pens come today >: (


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 29, 2018)

i just realized i keep unintentionally using the same like 3 colour palettes over and over hjsjhskjd


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

-I really don't want to meet up with this woman tomorrow.
-Almost done with my AC house yay
-I've been going to sleep later and later, which isn't good lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2018)

I keep on replaying this, but I should be doing my homework.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2018)

Tfw the only thing you gotta do on your day off is like, hopefully renewing bc pills lol :^^^) fml


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2018)

I don't know what to do!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2018)

_"Did you order the code red?"
_


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

I really hope things pick up again soon. I try my best to be positive, I really do...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I keep on replaying this, but I should be doing my homework.



LMAOOOOO his landing xD
This made my night


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

here baby, there mama, everywhere daddy daddy....


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2018)

Cavities w/ exposed nerves are fun!


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 2, 2018)

PotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotatoPotato

- - - Post Merge - - -

Potato

- - - Post Merge - - -

Potato

- - - Post Merge - - -

Potato

- - - Post Merge - - -

Potato


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Oct 2, 2018)

are burgerz alive are they thinking are they plotting against us well no one knows cuz theve been eaten by us


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 2, 2018)

Can't decide if I want to get bangs again when I go to get a trim next.
Wavy hair can be... complicated.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2018)

I just want you to chill please. Though we all know that’s impossible


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a feeling today will be a better day. And I want to provide for my family soon instead of just being able to support myself. That's my dream right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Can't decide if I want to get bangs again when I go to get a trim next.
> Wavy hair can be... complicated.



Tell me about it, also like only my bangs grow when my hair grows, I think my hair below that length is pretty dead


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe ill go on to do media instead of music


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2018)

Should I use this time to get ahead or to chill?  Hmm...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2018)

_"SHOOOOOW ME THE MONEEEEYYY!"_


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

Why don't eyebrows continuously grow? I'd love to have eyebrows down to my neck (Just kidding, but still curious)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

This cough is very persistent.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Can't tell if I'm hungry or still full?


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 3, 2018)

i feel as though someone will breathe tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2018)

forgot how much i liked roots reggae stuff


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2018)

Sergi said:


> Why don't eyebrows continuously grow? I'd love to have eyebrows down to my neck (Just kidding, but still curious)




Then, when you raise your eyebrow it looks like hair is moving along your neck, xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Then, when you raise your eyebrow it looks like hair is moving along your neck, xD



i'd be in for it totes


----------



## shunishu (Oct 3, 2018)

stan loona


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2018)

my cat is being so hyper for no reason >:I
i finally had to go shut her out of my bedroom cuz I could hear her pushing things off my desk


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

I can't wait til I feel like myself again!


----------



## shunishu (Oct 4, 2018)

i went enamel pin crazy yesterday .. help


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2018)

I haven’t even thought of what happened in recent years with MMORPG gaming.  I think I’m in a much better place now.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

I wish she would grow up already.


----------



## Sergi (Oct 4, 2018)

How did people even begin to start developing skills? like who thought of parkour, singing, CODING, etc. It blows my mind.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Why do I feel so on edge? I can't sleep.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

Damn it, Mr. Spider...why'd you have to perk yourself in the corner of my room where my bed is?!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

how is babby cooked?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Damn it, Mr. Spider...why'd you have to perk yourself in the corner of my room where my bed is?!



omg is it dead ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to get into cooking tteokbokki etc <3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

^Nah, I actually eventually caught it and let it outside!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

I always kill those darn spiders, I can't stand them coming back in or out, brrrr.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

I have work to do but guess what- more construction!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

Today’s a chill day


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

FINALLY DONE W HARD TASKS YaasssSss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 6, 2018)

On my way to give my poor kitter a proper burial. I wrote a note on her box for her, and we're gonna go bury her next to our old cat Gary, who we had since I was 3 and died about 2 years ago.

At least I get to jam with her one last time... she always loved listening to music with me...


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2018)

scrambly egg


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm so grateful not having a migraine tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 8, 2018)

Im starting to like synchronicity ii more than synchronicity i. What have i become


----------



## shunishu (Oct 8, 2018)

when people on your ignore list reply to your thread.. you click view post and go yep.. still a crappy person.
(when they then look at your profile... why is this possible ugh why is there no proper block system here :/ )


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

Damn this cough!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

So glad I got some drawing done! And I had a decent time today, I feel refreshed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Damn this cough!



Get well soon!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2018)

Whatever we do we most likely won't be remembered.


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2018)

i wish i could know if u think of me when i'm not there


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2018)

Saw some pictures of places that looked quite cozy, with snow falling outside of the window. It was so beautiful.

Which then lead me to search for Christmas songs on YouTube and dance around my room to them. And yes, this is just another way of putting off my homework.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm hungry but I know I'm only hungry because I am bored. Free food in just over half an hour though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a physics exam in like 8 minutes pls kill me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

can i just gtfo here thanks my life succcc


----------



## krystillin (Oct 9, 2018)

Just wasted 6 play coins on desert island not knowing that sydney sucks b*lls and has a 50/50(more like 100/0) to not move at all and just waste my turns


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

krystillin said:


> Just wasted 6 play coins on desert island not knowing that sydney sucks b*lls and has a 50/50(more like 100/0) to not move at all and just waste my turns



LMAOOO


And kinda bummed that one of my best friends thought my favorite show was boring after showing him a couple episodes. I'm not mad of course, I appreciate his honesty, but just kinda embarrassed that I was excited to show him lol
Oh and currently more construction guys in the house.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

i hate when u show thing to people an they are like "nahh too whiny" or whatever.. like okay u told me to share now what do you want lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2018)

feels silly to be so excited about new bedding LOL but I really am. *__*


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2018)

How is it that we're still here?
Im liveing in constant fear.
Our planet is starting to die-
And the ceo's will die so they dont care about the futures light!
Trump is makeing tensions high-
The third world war is nigh!
My country is suffering nigh and all i have to ask is-
WHY!?
Why are the people here so ignorant and judgemental?
Why are parties so cultish, doing deals with the corporate devil~!
I sometimes just want to scream!
Why are peOPLE SO MEAN!?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Glad my hair is growing longer, already halfway down my back yay


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Glad my hair is growing longer, already halfway down my back yay



can I get your hair lit the only thing that grows on me is where I have my bangs sigh.
--

also I feel sorry for Denmark and what they did to public service telly.. like wtf "more christian stuff" and firing everyone.. wow


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 10, 2018)

After doing my meditationtoday I realised that there is a bit of determination and motivationin me, which is something I didn't think I'd find nor have I felt this way in a long time


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

The human name
Doesn't mean **** to a tree


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

I love this avatar so muchhhh omg ima die ❤ 〜(^∇^〜)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> feels silly to be so excited about new bedding LOL but I really am. *__*



That's totally something to be hyped about! New bedding is the best ^^


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2018)

The robot boss in Metroid: Samus Returns can be a pain in the arse.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 10, 2018)

slowly forming better work habits, improvement feels nice !


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2018)

wow those pants was good quality.. not no wonder why they were like 10 bucks lmaoooo


----------



## Romaki (Oct 11, 2018)

Having a pretty bad day... wish I could shush my depression.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2018)

I haven’t scored anything under a B in any of my university classes this semester nor been late to or missed any classes.  I’m glad that things are looking up.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

Here's to eating healthier.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear spiders and house centipedes,

My room is not a hotel! Pay up or GTFO!

Sincerely, someone who's fed up w/ your company!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Dear spiders and house centipedes,
> 
> My room is not a hotel! Pay up or GTFO!
> 
> Sincerely, someone who's fed up w/ your company!



ew.. kill them tbh.
----
also wow if you guys at job agency n stuff are gonna be that ****ty i'd rather resign and go volunteer at that place.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2018)

Who would win in a fight between a predator, an alien, a terminator, and Jason?  I can only imagine the carnage that would take place...


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

It's not about who's right or wrong. It's literally how you talk to me. I don't have time for this. Sad you can't see it that way.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Who would win in a fight between a predator, an alien, a terminator, and Jason?  I can only imagine the carnage that would take place...



I'll bring the popcorn!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2018)

I never knew how badly I need a shy guy plushie until I saw one in a skill crane in an arcade T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane is life.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2018)

My midterm grades came out (not the exam, my overall grades this far in the semester).  I got 3 A’s, an A-, and a B+.  So proud of myself!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 13, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My midterm grades came out (not the exam, my overall grades this far in the semester).  I got 3 A’s, an A-, and a B+.  So proud of myself!









Proud of youuuui!! ~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2018)

GOD I LOVE TEAM FORTRESS 2 SO MUCH WTFFUEUEHDBD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> GOD I LOVE TEAM FORTRESS 2 SO MUCH WTFFUEUEHDBD



I need to get back into that man esp. with spoopween around


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My midterm grades came out (not the exam, my overall grades this far in the semester).  I got 3 A’s, an A-, and a B+.  So proud of myself!



Awesome! Keep it up <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

The weather is starting to get a bit cool already. Hope it isn't jinxing us like Florida usually likes to lol. I miss walking in cool weather.

I may be starting a webcomic... Just trying not to make it too depressing. And need a name.

Drinking green juice again, and it feels great.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow it's been way too long since I played Wii Fit... I missed playing this game so much ^^


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

-So refreshing starting a new town!

-You know, if you have a problem with this place then leave. I love you, but dear God my blood pressure rises when you do this. No one's asking you to stay. You moved in with us, don't try to take over.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Wild World is so so much more fun that NL goddamnit.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2018)

Wow, it has been rainy here for a long time now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 16, 2018)

Did someone drive a vehicle lifting magnet inside the Youtube server room? The entire site is completely non-functional right now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2018)

_"Nothing is impossible. The word itself says, 'I'm possible.' "_ - Audrey Hepburn

_"Keep smiling, because life is a beautiful thing and there's so much to smile about."_ - Marilyn Monroe

These are the two quotes that I keep thinking about recently.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 16, 2018)

Never realized how much I depend on Youtube til it's down for a few hours lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

...I guess it will be okay for a bit but seriously why did I ever go there ... really...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2018)

The rain... it’s finally gone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)

Well, I've been putting off this huge English assignment that's due tomorrow. Damn my procrastination skills.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 22, 2018)

‪I have improved my mental health by just letting /it/ go, doing my thing and not paying attention to what others - people I do not care about - do. ‬
I didn’t know about self-acceptance until recently
I grew up having to strive perfection, surpassing my relatives or else i’d be called a loser
My family changed a lot, and so did I.
They (with occasional tantrums but yeah lol) are very kind-hearted now and have learned to  accept my flaws.
I am not the best student they had hoped for me to be, but I’m trying to become a better person.


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2018)

my back is sore but i just had a really good coffee so there's that


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 23, 2018)

My stomach hurts quite a bit and I really don't know why.

Also stuffed animals are great.


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2018)

i hope i can see you tomorrow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, I've been putting off this huge English assignment that's due tomorrow. Damn my procrastination skills.



Are you me?  Did I temporarily hack into your account and write this while I was sleepwalking or something?


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't know why I ever bother to vent, I always end up regretting it. Everyone always complains and complains to me but as soon as I show a little anger they get uncomfortable so fast like ok guess I'll just keep it all to myself then. :|


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2018)

lmao dude stop acting innocent and hitting on customer we kno you are that desperate lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)

I made a bet with a friend of mine today. We both have to do something interesting over the weekend - something that we do not normally do. I'm not quite sure what I'll be doing, though.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

I really hate it when I have to look up abbreviations left and right. It's so annoying!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2018)

K I just found out I can get my favorite hat boi from Odyssey and I just gotta say WHY TF DID NO ONE TELL ME EARLIER UGHHHH

I gotta hurry up and reinstall pocket camp n geddit omggggg


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

I demand cheese!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> K I just found out I can get my favorite hat boi from Odyssey and I just gotta say WHY TF DID NO ONE TELL ME EARLIER UGHHHH
> 
> I gotta hurry up and reinstall pocket camp n geddit omggggg



Yeah I'm kinda glad I started playing again even if it drains my phone battery even on power-saving. The hat is cute indeed 
-

Also ugh my bangs keep bothering me, because he cut them really uneven and rolled them up with some brush so they look really bad. better bring that photo with me again next time. i tried even them out but now it looks like 40s-50s movie star bangs instead lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 29, 2018)

just over a month until I can finally change my gosh darn username <33


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

Also ugh I hate when you get new people at job agency and they don't bother to call back like, excuse me why do you even work there  ._.


----------



## Zireael (Oct 29, 2018)

Hahadhafgj I got a new job today and I honestly didn't expect to get it. I'm kind of terrified because I'll be learning a crap ton of new things, but I need to keep reminding myself that it's for the best. Starting as early as 7am though, so long afternoon shifts I knew thee too well.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2018)

Gosh, I still need to buy tickets for _Bohemian Rhapsody._ I'm planning to go see it with a good friend of mine, but we still need to make plans. 



Elvengale said:


> Hahadhafgj I got a new job today and I honestly didn't expect to get it. I'm kind of terrified because I'll be learning a crap ton of new things, but I need to keep reminding myself that it's for the best. Starting as early as 7am though, so long afternoon shifts I knew thee too well.



Good luck!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

I feel neurotic! (._.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I feel neurotic! (._.)



Same. 

And goodness, I have a bunch of homework that I need to catch up on.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

I need to study for an exam thats tomorrow at 9am


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2018)

My aesthetic is all over the place now (rip)

But I think I may possibly have the scariest sig on tbt!


----------



## Espurr (Oct 31, 2018)

happy halloween, random thoughts thread


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Am I crazy? Or am I crazy?!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a logos to finish this week. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2018)

Espurr said:


> happy halloween, random thoughts thread



Yaaaas Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

tfw all hippie halloween search results are random costumes wtf they kinda offend me


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 31, 2018)

2 more days until i can get seashells to change my username.....yes.......


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

Why am I so hard on my sleep schedule rip


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 1, 2018)

idk if I did too well in that exam but I'm just so glad it's over! It has been daunting me for far too long now :c


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 1, 2018)

Ooo, today's food seems to be good.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

too much granola again i think, dumb tum to react so hard to just oat  

o well i hope i can get that dumb fish from the streetpass game soon, need to collect coins though because the more you know you'll just get those turts again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

All this new stuff in Pocket Camp is so overwhelming haha.  I'm gonna try to get every single item anyway, of course.  I'm honestly surprised that a game with such simple mechanics has held my attention for this long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

I decided to disable my orange candy and enable Jack, tho king I bought it after the red candy. But nope, o actually bought Jack before the red candy.

But the thing is, now it strangely works. Like the Jack collectible isn't a candy but it's still orange and it nicely completes my rainbow of collectibles.

Idk how to feel about this lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2018)

I got to eat a persimmon the other day. It's quite good actually. I always wondered what they tasted like ever since I played New Leaf.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I decided to disable my orange candy and enable Jack, tho king I bought it after the red candy. But nope, o actually bought Jack before the red candy.
> 
> But the thing is, now it strangely works. Like the Jack collectible isn't a candy but it's still orange and it nicely completes my rainbow of collectibles.
> 
> Idk how to feel about this lol



As a neutral observer I think it works quite well with your rainbow color scheme. Adds some nice variety to your upper row of collectibles.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 1, 2018)

I rolled 3 sixes in a row yesterday


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> I rolled 3 sixes in a row yesterday



Such Satanic luck!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I decided to disable my orange candy and enable Jack, tho king I bought it after the red candy. But nope, o actually bought Jack before the red candy.
> 
> But the thing is, now it strangely works. Like the Jack collectible isn't a candy but it's still orange and it nicely completes my rainbow of collectibles.
> 
> Idk how to feel about this lol



I like it tbh.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

Accidentally left my 3DS on and the day passed, good thing nobody wanted to move.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Accidentally left my 3DS on and the day passed, good thing nobody wanted to move.



omg i did this at work yesterday i hope no one pinged bc i just shut the lid while checking on meow coupons lmaoo ;;

anyway why is the EU my nintendo so crappy, compared to the US(japn too i assume) we get like no themes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

It's November 2nd and I'm already thinking about Christmas.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

microsoft go **** it and offer old versions of word for free like can someone afford your things aside from billionaires?

there are alternatives but still hhh


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

I think I've had pomegranate flavored candies, but never the actual fruit.
The ones in the store are always in such bad shape, so I don't know when I'll get around to trying one.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

pomegranate is good, i think i had their seeds and juice etc. in some overnight oats.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2018)

I've decided that people just replying with "?" is honestly worse than when they just reply with "ok"


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)

Pomegranate is good stuff! Also, anyone ever remember a show called Samurai Pizza Cats? Good times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2018)

I can't find the "what are you excited about" thread but OH MY GOD I'M SO HYPED RN

THEY PUT KING OF THE HILL ON  H U L U

TIS A BLESSED DAY


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*Psydye *
I'm looking forward to trying one!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Getting a Switch this month! And found Breath of the Wild for very cheap.
Might be getting a new 3DS to replace my broken one as well, finally thank goodness.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*honeyaura *
Cool! What does the Switch's and the 3DS's outside look like?
There's so many face plates for the 3DS that look cool.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *honeyaura *
> Cool! What does the Switch's and the 3DS's outside look like?
> There's so many face plates for the 3DS that look cool.



Aye! I got the grey Switch, so I can add my own skin to it. For the new 3DS, not sure yet! Maybe a galaxy plate if I can find one?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*honeyaura *
My partner has the galaxy plate, the purple is quite nice!
I think I'll get the gray too if there's no AC themed Switch down the line.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *honeyaura *
> My partner has the galaxy plate, the purple is quite nice!
> I think I'll get the gray too if there's no AC themed Switch down the line.



Oh good to know! I love me some purple lol
And yeah, I was wondering if there would be with AC Switch, but I hope to find an AC themed skin if there's one out there at least!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Got a galaxy plate myself! Very nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Got a galaxy plate myself! Very nice!



darn u NA y u always get the purple ones 
--

"redwoods talk to me. say it plainly the human name doesn't mean **** to a tree"


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Got a galaxy plate myself! Very nice!



Awesome!


----------



## boring (Nov 3, 2018)

Stale Cupcakes has such an oddly nostalgic energy to it.... it's like wanting to go home but not being able to because homes not there anymore...


----------



## Bcat (Nov 3, 2018)

How have i never read Pride and Prejudice before? Omg so goooooooooooooooooooddddddd

Now I have to buy the movies and read everything else Jane Ausin has ever written.


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2018)

me: i'm not having a depressive episode 
me: flat out forgets to show up for a scheduled shift

- - - Post Merge - - -

we're not very busy so they're not really upset with me but I still feel sooo stupit


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

I hate you, Boolossus! Hate, Hate, HATE, HATE HATEHATEHATE!!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> How have i never read Pride and Prejudice before? Omg so goooooooooooooooooooddddddd
> 
> Now I have to buy the movies and read everything else Jane Ausin has ever written.



Omg I love Pride and Prejudice! Currently the only other work of hers I've read is Sense and Sensibility (also good), but I have a big anthology of her stuff so I should really read more.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 3, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I love Pride and Prejudice! Currently the only other work of hers I've read is Sense and Sensibility (also good), but I have a big anthology of her stuff so I should really read more.



Sense and sensibility is definitely next on my list!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

I can't wait til I feel like myself again...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I hate you, Boolossus! Hate, Hate, HATE, HATE HATEHATEHATE!!!



Lol I remember playing that game when I was 12-13 and when I got to Boolossus I could beat him so I actually quit the game. I came back to it a year or so ago and beat him finally but it led me to never beat the game. Been thinking about going back to restart and actually beat it ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2018)

Zane said:


> me: i'm not having a depressive episode
> me: flat out forgets to show up for a scheduled shift
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg so me tho (except just v anxious and stressed)

Me: ye I'm fine I can do this!!
Also me: *breaks down and cries in front of my boss because I feel like crap*


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*Psydye *
Whenever I play LM that's the boss I always dread. It always ends up as a silver or bronze.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lol I remember playing that game when I was 12-13 and when I got to Boolossus I could beat him so I actually quit the game. I came back to it a year or so ago and beat him finally but it led me to never beat the game. Been thinking about going back to restart and actually beat it ^^



Boolossus needs to be crucified!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Damn you boss, how much are you supposed to grind, also way too long of a several stage boss fight for being like the third main thing in game wtf


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 4, 2018)

Are there mosquitoe snobs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

So you know how I was talking about how I was thinking about Christmas in early November?  Well when I woke up this morning my family was blasting Christmas music and preparing to put up the tree.  Now you know where I got it from lmao.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
I went to the store a day after Halloween and they took down everything, put it in clearance, then filled it with X-Mas stuff already. It gets more surreal every year tbh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
> I went to the store a day after Halloween and they took down everything, put it in clearance, then filled it with X-Mas stuff already. It gets more surreal every year tbh.



I was actually in the grocery store with my mom yesterday and they had an entire aisle filled with wrapping paper, cards, ornaments, candy canes, you name it.  It seems like people would just like to skip the month of November altogether lol.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh how I do regret not eating that last slice of pizza; my hunger strikes again.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Now that it is November, no one can tell me that my argyle knit shirt is out of season!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 4, 2018)

At work on Nov 2nd I put out 2 full tables worth of fruit cakes and expensive holiday cookies. It's that time of year.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 4, 2018)

lmao it's 5 days into November and I haven't turned over my calendar that is literally in front of my desk that I stare at almost every day until now


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

You have this talent, this GIFT, of making me feel lonely.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2018)

Why?!


----------



## mogyay (Nov 5, 2018)

ignoring my problems is probably my greatest talent

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Sense and sensibility is definitely next on my list!



i'm so late but pls read persuasion! it's so good, i feel like it's kinda underrated (well as it can be considering austen wrote it)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker is quite addicting.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker is quite addicting.



I tried the 3ds as well as the Wii U version when that was out and honestly if it weren't for the constant camera movements you had to do like every other second it'd be better...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

^That's understandable! It can be annoying..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^That's understandable! It can be annoying..



Yeah. The Wii U was slightly more steady since it was on a larger screen and obviously made for the console (imo) but when it goes small and advanced camera stuff... that is never good on a 3ds considering its size. etc.

Honestly not the sharpest french fry in the box when it comes to 3ds ports either sadly. They didn't have to "rush" it from the announcement date really.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2018)

The only thing that I don't like about this ice cream is that after the first couple of bites, I'm already biting the stick. This ice cream is pretty good, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And gosh, my friend's birthday is next Monday. I asked her what she wanted, but she told me to not get her anything. I want to get her something, though, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 5, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> The only thing that I don't like about this ice cream is that after the first couple of bites, I'm already biting the stick. This ice cream is pretty good, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And gosh, my friend's birthday is next Monday. I asked her what she wanted, but she told me to not get her anything. I want to get her something, though, but I'm not sure what.



Yeah, I've got 4 friends birthdays (all 21st birthdays as well!) this month and I've got Christmas shopping to do as well. This is going to be an expensive month rip xD

I just remembered the crystal I brought arrived today. But I didn't get to see it or unwrap it because I only noticed it at the door when I was leaving my house. That's one thing to look forward to after my exam today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, I've got 4 friends birthdays (all 21st birthdays as well!) this month and I've got Christmas shopping to do as well. This is going to be an expensive month rip xD
> 
> I just remembered the crystal I brought arrived today. But I didn't get to see it or unwrap it because I only noticed it at the door when I was leaving my house. That's one thing to look forward to after my exam today



Oh gosh, rip your wallet lol ;P hey that reminds me, I actually have two other friends whose birthdays are in November as well haha. Gosh, what to get them lmao


----------



## Espurr (Nov 5, 2018)

Since the first chromosome to develop is an X, female is the default gender.

PS: In other news, the power outlet next to my bed keeps making radio noises and I'm considering playing the Dusty Dunes Desert music whenever I'm doing nothing special.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 5, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh gosh, rip your wallet lol ;P hey that reminds me, I actually have two other friends whose birthdays are in November as well haha. Gosh, what to get them lmao



Yeah I only know what I'm going to buy 1 out of 4 friends xP Not to mention my own birthday is in less than 2 weeks time as well! Luckily my parents have been putting money aside for that


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Mongolians.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

Ok, I bought a pomegranate and looked up how to cut it. I'll try it later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow i suck at bowling today rip

Also I haven't heard Black Eyed Peas in years but now I remember why I hate their music so much lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm so proud of myself.  That damned thing was 15 pages long. :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Hmmm I wonder which Diamanda profile pic I should have :3


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Getting ready to go voting, hope all goes well.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2018)

i love how oblivious parents are to that a child can dislike them, um how about not having kids or just accept you as a parent can do wrong, a lot.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

^Exactly.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Math is my biggest enemy and I will eliminate it one day


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Dear Psy,

STOP TALKING TO YOURSELF!

Sincerely, Psy


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

So happy to get some more work. Another client won't reply sadly, and really need to replace my broken 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2018)

feels better in my eyes after rinsing them with that **** so i hope that dust or whatever it was fell out somewhat.. staying home today though to take it easy and see so it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 8, 2018)

I just found out that rays and sharks are closely related. Now that it was mentioned I can quite see it!


----------



## rianne (Nov 8, 2018)

Tomorrow is DnD night. I'm ready to find out what the heck will happen next.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

My Switch came in today!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 8, 2018)

*honeyaura *
Woo, have fun!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *honeyaura *
> Woo, have fun!



Thanks! ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm thinking of a F1 car making donuts for no reason. (no, not those types that you eat)



honeyaura said:


> My Switch came in today!



Yooooo, have a great time with it! Any games that you're getting at the moment?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Yooooo, have a great time with it! Any games that you're getting at the moment?



Thanks! I ordered Breath of the Wild and it should be coming in today. I hope to also get MK8 and SSB Ultimate among others, and of course AC Switch. c: Do you happen to be getting one too?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2018)

Why is MK8/D even existing. I mean I don't blame the original tracks for the game but the retro ones... please kill them with fire.


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm going to finish the cleaning today. It'll feel so rewarding to see all that dust gone.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 9, 2018)

I love/hate this new thing called tik tok.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Thanks! I ordered Breath of the Wild and it should be coming in today. I hope to also get MK8 and SSB Ultimate among others, and of course AC Switch. c: Do you happen to be getting one too?



I got mine over a year ago when Mario Odyssey was released. I already have BotW for the Wii U. I'm totally gonna get SSBU by release hopefully. Haven't touched MK8DX in a while though... And of course, I will get Animal Crossing for the Switch.  Online service is questionable so I'll hold it off for now. I hope those lackluster features won't negatively affect your experience!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> I got mine over a year ago when Mario Odyssey was released. I already have BotW for the Wii U. I'm totally gonna get SSBU by release hopefully. Haven't touched MK8DX in a while though... And of course, I will get Animal Crossing for the Switch.  Online service is questionable so I'll hold it off for now. I hope those lackluster features won't negatively affect your experience!



Oh okay cool! Yeah I was kinda bummed to hear about the online payment part, but I'm hoping to get it by SSBU's release. Hope we can play sometime!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 9, 2018)

*Pokeclasher* 
It's so deliciously cringe-worthy.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 9, 2018)

The pomegranate was alright, it just tasted like cranberry tbh.
I wasn't fond of the seeds, so just juice is the way to go.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

Great! Now I want some pomegranate.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2018)

glad my eye is better even though it's p swollen lol...


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 10, 2018)

I hate wedding ceremonies idk why


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I hate wedding ceremonies idk why



kinda same unless they really made it personal like those copy paste magazine things that's cheesy as heck nty


----------



## kelpy (Nov 10, 2018)

motorcycles appear to be far more common than i thought they were


----------



## rianne (Nov 10, 2018)

Finally got an adapter so I can transfer my ACNL photos to my laptop.  Time to share villager shenanigans.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 10, 2018)

*Pokeclasher *
Family gatherings. 
I wish you luck.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2018)

That moment when your dreams are more interesting than real life.

Geez, university is killing me.  :/


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2018)

Today I discovered that my cat apparently despises the ghost house theme from Super Mario World.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2018)

Some people take patriotism WAYYYY too seriously! LIGHTEN. UP.


----------



## rianne (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm so full and now I'm sleepy. x_____x


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

people who are totally uninterested in politics tho :^^^)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> people who are totally uninterested in politics tho :^^^)



I wouldn't say I'm totally uninterested though I do have a hard time paying attention as such!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I wouldn't say I'm totally uninterested though I do have a hard time paying attention as such!



Wasn't really directed towards you, but people who don't vote just cause. I know US' voting system is pretty ****ed and not everyone CAN do it, but those who can should imo.

Also even more fun when here you get a voting card and where to vote as long as you fulfil the req's for whatever election and yet people go like "**** this lol"


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

^Heh, interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah I guess people don't care for some reason yet they complain. Lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2018)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2018)

Love's Forever Changes album if def overrated. Like it's pretty much standard for the era and while it's good I don't get how it can be on greatest list and stuff lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 12, 2018)

love this weather being simultaneously too hot and too cold for me to get to sleep


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

"I shouldn't have had that coffee at 3pm" Me at 11pm tossing and turning wondering why I can't go to sleep


----------



## rianne (Nov 13, 2018)

That was a great nap. A++++


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

BOTW has easily earned all the fame it's getting. I can't stop playing. And so stunning!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

Pay to play online multiplayer features in consoles is the worst like why?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Pay to play online multiplayer features in consoles is the worst like why?



bc ninty greedy ****ers decide to jump the bandwagon. yeah very family friendly lololol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2018)

The fact that I'm so in love with an Animal Crossing game that has the simplest mechanics imaginable doesn't really say much about my tastes in entertainment lol


----------



## Bcat (Nov 14, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The fact that I'm so in love with an Animal Crossing game that has the simplest mechanics imaginable doesn't really say much about my tastes in entertainment lol



the simplest things are the best things though! too complicated and it's confusing.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Bleh!


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2018)

having to take the bus really sucks !!! :}

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The fact that I'm so in love with an Animal Crossing game that has the simplest mechanics imaginable doesn't really say much about my tastes in entertainment lol



your blue collectibles line up is so pretty o:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2018)

when you're born 50 years too late :^^^) or 45 at least maybe


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2018)

After many, many days of frustration, I finally got all the pictures, videos, and voice memos off of my phone and onto the computer. Before I had like 100MB of space, and now I have almost 12GB!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2018)

Zane said:


> your blue collectibles line up is so pretty o:



That's a huge compliment coming from you tysm haha


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Graduate school: Where Cheez Its for lunch isn't frowned upon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2018)

My professor gave us a list of films about "education" to choose from so we could analyze one.  Most of it was pretty logical until I scrolled down and saw Carrie like wtf


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Ever feel like the world is laughing at you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My professor gave us a list of films about "education" to choose from so we could analyze one.  Most of it was pretty logical until I scrolled down and saw Carrie like wtf



Lol what


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2018)

I cannot wait to be able to sleep on my own bed again.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Why does everything have to be so damn hard for me?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey cool they brought back birthday bells!


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

The LM5 album by Little Mix is currently my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2018)

not that i like cake much but i'll try it lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

Depressed. Where's a bottle of arsenic cyanide alcohol orange juice when you need it?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2018)

Gosh, what to get as birthday gifts? 



Psydye said:


> Depressed. Where's a bottle of arsenic cyanide alcohol orange juice when you need it?



Man, hope you feel better. :/


----------



## rianne (Nov 18, 2018)

So many new games to play. @____@ I'm ready.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Hopefully I'm in a better mood later on today. Some sleep should do me good!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2018)

Love like "music critics" and hipsters being all over "that new retro 60s sounding folk indie" band when it's just trash and been done like 89 times before and is probably just auto tune pop anyway.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

I need to start drawing again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2018)

I need more videotapes lol

Also I'm having the most interesting time trying to beat Jaws. This game sucks xDD


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

^Lol!

Also, TIME FOR THE INEBRIATION TRAIN! w00t!!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 18, 2018)

GOd my brothers gf is the sweetest thing in the world! Hurry up and marry her bro I want her to be my SIL


----------



## Parasite (Nov 19, 2018)

pirates of the caribbean still holds up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Ugh I'm hungry again... why can't I just never have to eat rip


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Hopefully Christmas will be alright.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

fml fml fml :^^^) i hope this **** cleans up now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Polka polka. That's a random word that I thought of (or if it is even a word at all.).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Polka polka. That's a random word that I thought of (or if it is even a word at all.).



yeah 'polka' is a real word, meaning different things in different languages and whatnot though lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

^Like a form of Polish music no one should have to be subjected to!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

^yeah that and polkagris is basically the swedish name for candy cane, heh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^yeah that and polkagris is basically the swedish name for candy cane, heh.



LOL, that's new for me.

Anyways, I was on this bus one time and saw this one ad. It went along something like "We found our first home thanks to a mortgage broker. You should *to.*" It's funny seeing typos on advertisements. XD


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

I demand a savoury food of some sort that I may devour! >:3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll give you baked salmon drenched in butter and seasoning, along with potatoes... I'm hungry now.


----------



## Marte (Nov 20, 2018)

I made noodles and was so happy, but they had this small pack of soy sauce that came with it, and I ADDED IT IN THE NOODLES AND IT RUINED THE WHOLE MEAL. I cri


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Getting all the gems and sub-missions done in Captain Toad can be quite the hassle!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Playing Spirit Tracks, as you can tell in my signature. I love how the "chugga chugga" of the train is in sync with the overworld!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2018)

I didn't realize how many people liked Wendy lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't realize how many people liked Wendy lol



sheep r life. also wendy is love wendy is life most underrated sheep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> LOL, that's new for me.
> 
> Anyways, I was on this bus one time and saw this one ad. It went along something like "We found our first home thanks to a mortgage broker. You should *to.*" It's funny seeing typos on advertisements. XD



Yeah it's a weird name lol.

Yeah I love typos in ads.. nerd as I am that's like the first thing I see too lol


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 20, 2018)

i think it's sad that pigs can't look at the sky. stars are really pretty.


----------



## fwn (Nov 20, 2018)

--


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

I just heard a Sims 3 track in the nature documentary I'm watching. It's kind of odd hearing it outside of its normal context.


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2018)

PSA if u are nice to me i appreciate it so much


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 21, 2018)

I still kinda want chocolate.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 21, 2018)

Omg my baby girl is already talkin' bout what she wants for Christmas though she just got super expensive birthday presents! *▽*;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

ugh totally don't wanna go to this meeting today hhh also gonna try this bleaching diy thing not that i think it will work bc my hair is dark for nothing


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 21, 2018)

There was a big spider on my wall today and I was honestly sweating and thinking what I should do. My dad came home just in time and saved me. _I'm so grateful_.


----------



## rianne (Nov 21, 2018)

I hope Thanksgiving isn't ruined by the tropical storm. We find out tomorrow morning if we'll be able to have a Thanksgiving meal together or not. :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 21, 2018)

I hate ice frozen on the ground. I walk like a turtle that way.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

too many monsties lol and none got the water walking/swimming whatever skill, awesome lollll -.-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2018)

My parcel arrived a lot early that I thought. I kinda forgot about it lol, but it's made me so happy having it <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ugh totally don't wanna go to this meeting today hhh also gonna try this bleaching diy thing not that i think it will work bc my hair is dark for nothing



Idk what you're tryin to do, but I was told that if I wanted to dye color in my hair, I would have to bleach it twice. The first time it would turn orange then the second an ugly yellow, and my hair isn't that dark for brown.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2018)

Just found out recently the size of Nintendo Switch game cartridges...how the hell do they do it?! W/ THOSE GRAPHICS!?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Just found out recently the size of Nintendo Switch game cartridges...how the hell do they do it?! W/ THOSE GRAPHICS!?!



M a g i c

---------
Gonna play Happy Home Designer for the first time here in a bit. I honestly wasn't expecting to end my day playing this game, but surprises do happen. Hopefully it lives up to my expectations and doesn't leave me feeling like I wasted $12.


----------



## princepoke (Nov 22, 2018)

shhh be quiet brain there is no need to worry its a good day today
lets go swimming, study a bit, go to yoga, and watch a kovie today


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2018)

Had my first professional driving lesson this afternoon. Went pretty well I guess! Hopefully will only need 2 more lessons, including practice tests. That's better than I thought to be honest, I was expecting up to 6 lol. The instructor said I can go for my restricted in mid December, which I'm happy about getting it done sooner than later but also freaking out because I actually have to sit a practical test DD:


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm just in no mood!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Idk what you're tryin to do, but I was told that if I wanted to dye color in my hair, I would have to bleach it twice. The first time it would turn orange then the second an ugly yellow, and my hair isn't that dark for brown.



Mine is like 60 shades of brown from almost dark blonde to red dark brown so yeah ig I have to bleach it chemically lol. which kinda sucks bc the packages lies big time saying u can use it on dark brown lolllll.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> M a g i c
> 
> ---------
> Gonna play Happy Home Designer for the first time here in a bit. I honestly wasn't expecting to end my day playing this game, but surprises do happen. Hopefully it lives up to my expectations and doesn't leave me feeling like I wasted $12.



HHD is/was actually fun and def worth more than that. Be it you can't use the DLC design stuff ig but still :3 be prepared to collect some play coins, though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Ah...I’ve never been so well-rested in my life.  Thanksgiving break is the best. <3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Let's see how the day goes.. <.<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

meh, tired ig.. also i want that cd but sweet you can maybe only buy it physical at one place? lol :i


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2018)

I've never watched M*A*S*H before, so I'm sittin here on my bed watching it while I eat some *pretty* good food.

I would be eating with the rest of my fams but my dad is being a jerk as always, and I don't want to deal with him rn


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 22, 2018)

Sending Thanksgiving greetings to the good people of TBT. Hopefully everyone is having a solid day!


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2018)

its just one of those weeks where i juuuust barely make it to the end of it without hitting total physical exhaustion zzzzz


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Why does Vivec have to be so damn huge?!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2018)

I've thought of just setting some of the things in the house on fire, honestly. They're absolutely disgusting. 





me included


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

Hope the folks in Cali are doing okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

^indeed.. i hope kaydee is okay 

also damn this yakiniku is spicy af


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^indeed.. i hope kaydee is okay
> 
> also damn this yakiniku is spicy af



Kaydee lives in CA? I'd been wondering where she was.  I do hope she's alright.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Kaydee lives in CA? I'd been wondering where she was.  I do hope she's alright.



Yeah not sure if it's exactly there but yeah she does  And yeah same!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 24, 2018)

im sleepy but i don't wanna go to bed lmao


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

^Story of my life lol.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Hope the folks in Cali are doing okay.



Same here. And the smog from the fires are making it difficult to go to work according to my friend there, and hard to breathe :'c


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Wish they still produced Absolut Boston. Probably still the best vodka I've ever had!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, I thought I could outlast the wait for the Token gifting, but ho boy I'm getting sleepy.
I don't even know why I'm waiting though since given the nature of the entry there likely won't be limits on the balls.

Low key it's because someone's taking up the whole bed but I'll manage I suppose.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing like drowning out your responsibilities with loud music. :,)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 24, 2018)

Baby cologne!... That's all I had to say.


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 24, 2018)

i'm tired of feeling _tired._ over 14 hours of sleep doesn't help a tired soul or a tired mind, it just makes the body feel okay.
(i swear i'm not edgy! just... tired. send help.)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 24, 2018)

Chocolate が、食べたいっ！


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

I LIKE RICE!


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 25, 2018)

I think I just broke my glasses. What do I dooo.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Go to the opticians?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 25, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> Go to the opticians?


Tomorrow I will. I'm just relieved that reattaching a temple to the frame is apparently quite an easy thing to get fixed so I don't have to buy new glasses at least.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

i need to get better red hair dye, anyone knows any good brand for brown hair T_T


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 25, 2018)

"it's not all about you"

I just read and learned the phrase in English. Yes, that's exactly what I felt from you, Ms psycho Ms Liar.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 25, 2018)

i'm just ****ing sad
i'm tired of thinking i might be getting into a relationship in the near future only for it to be crushed
i! give!!! up!!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Is my flu ever going to go away.
Flu = hater
Haters back off!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

I have sooo much work to do.  Why am I such a procrastinator?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2018)

I don’t wanna be out here uuuuuuuuuggggggghhhhhhh


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2018)

I made a new avatar while waiting for my token LoL I'll probably be displeased with it already between now and when they're distributed :}


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2018)

im so sick of my hair being brown but I don't have the courage to dye it purple like I want it


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2018)

Zane said:


> I made a new avatar while waiting for my token LoL I'll probably be displeased with it already between now and when they're distributed :}



Your avatar is cute, I love the sweater and the squishy Pikachu.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> im so sick of my hair being brown but I don't have the courage to dye it purple like I want it



Meeeee. I would dye the tips purple but I'm not allowed to cause work X/ I'm also not liking the fact I have to bleach my hair too, I've never done anythin like that before, so my hair is really healthy and nice looking, I'm worried bleach will ruin part of it. I know hair will grow back but still.


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Your avatar is cute, I love the sweater and the squishy Pikachu.



aw thank you! I was hoping it would resize better. Trying to get anything to fit into a 100 px height is annoying. xp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

Zane said:


> aw thank you! I was hoping it would resize better. Trying to get anything to fit into a 100 px height is annoying. xp



Yeah... 150x100 is worse though because then it looks squished. I think yours is v cute though 

(pls make 150x150 for everyone or let everyone be staff kthxbai)


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheila said:


> (pls make 150x150 for everyone or let everyone be staff kthxbai)


That'd be really cool, that way some smaller details in avatars would be easier to see too.


----------



## dragonboy (Nov 26, 2018)

the only way you touch your skeleton is by brushing your teeth

- - - Post Merge - - -

fat chance and slim chance mean the same


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 26, 2018)

my random thoughts today generally consist of moving plans:

four years from now i’ll be elsewhere. really wish i was gone already.

and:
i’m hungry.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

I hate the article 13. Government should stay away from the internet smh


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2018)

Waiting for my pizza to get here cause I have no self control.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't remember where I put my dumbbells, how can I even lose them? -3-


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2018)

bleh I was gonna make a thread to try to trade an art commission for a moon ball since i have no tbts but I'd be too embarrassed if nobody took me up on it ahahahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah... 150x100 is worse though because then it looks squished. I think yours is v cute though
> 
> (pls make 150x150 for everyone or let everyone be staff kthxbai)



argg I'm so jealous of their 150x150 :p Ikr, I have the width extension but it barely helps pbbfft ( and thank u!)


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

I love my new sushi roll pillow. So soft, so squishy.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2018)

For some reason when I’m asleep or about to fall asleep I’ll feel like I’m tripping and kick my foot in my dream, and then I proceed to kick my foot in real life and it wakes me up.  Not sure if that happens to anyone else or if it’s just me.  :/


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

Zane said:


> bleh I was gonna make a thread to try to trade an art commission for a moon ball since i have no tbts but I'd be too embarrassed if nobody took me up on it ahahahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same, unless you find the perfect picture (tm) it's kinda useless :/ (np)


----------



## Parasite (Nov 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> For some reason when I’m asleep or about to fall asleep I’ll feel like I’m tripping and kick my foot in my dream, and then I proceed to kick my foot in real life and it wakes me up.  Not sure if that happens to anyone else or if it’s just me.  :/



i experienced something similar but only on one occasion. i was only asleep for like two seconds before i started slowly falling sideways into a small depression in the grass when i was riding my bike, and i flinched super hard in real life for some reason.

but i get rings stuck on my fingers a lot in my dreams and it's a sensation i absolutely loathe.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2018)

Know how my day has gone so far?  I woke up at 6:30 to shower for my 8 a.m. class only to come back and find out all my classes were canceled for the day.  So, I played around on my phone for awhile and then fell asleep for three hours.  <3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
Gotta love when that happens haha.
I probably would of laughed it off more if it wasn't a 45min drive.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 27, 2018)

Why are the Holiday Barbies from the past couple years so ugly


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> For some reason when I?m asleep or about to fall asleep I?ll feel like I?m tripping and kick my foot in my dream, and then I proceed to kick my foot in real life and it wakes me up.  Not sure if that happens to anyone else or if it?s just me.  :/



Somethin kidna similar happens to me. When I'm asleep, and my dream involves me raising my hand (like in school) I will LEGIT raise my hand in the air all the way. Then I wake up and wonder what question I was gonna answer ?^?

Also I talk in my sleep, sometimes when I talk while sleeping, I can feel my mouth move and it wakes me up. I never have any recollection of what I said thou. Ever. It's creeped out my sister once, who was sleeping in my room.

I'm a restless slepper I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> bleh I was gonna make a thread to try to trade an art commission for a moon ball since i have no tbts but I'd be too embarrassed if nobody took me up on it ahahahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wait, like you make art for TBT? I'd do that, thou I don't have the ball. I just want a new avatar pic of quality.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2018)

Somehow I didn't think that the love ball and moon ball were actual legit pokeballs lmao

I figured they were beautifully created by the lovely Laudine. Even though they aren't, they still look very nice as collectibles!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Know how my day has gone so far?  I woke up at 6:30 to shower for my 8 a.m. class only to come back and find out all my classes were canceled for the day.  So, I played around on my phone for awhile and then fell asleep for three hours.  <3



Dude wth I got to my first class late and I forgot all my stuff lol
I just didn't even bother going to class


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

Can I just go for a week without bursting into tears or ???

I swear, I can go for awhile without being a crybaby and then once it's almost Red Week or even during it ooh things go downhill quick. It's not even cathartic sometimes, just highkey inconvenient. |:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

someone sell me a love ball pls <3

also i want a shiny groudon


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2018)

Soooo many of my classmates are getting engaged and people who were a couple grades below me are pregnant or have already had kids. I feel ancient.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm so hyped for the Tekken world finals 2018 omg. Only 2 hours left for the finals ahh.


----------



## Giddy (Dec 2, 2018)

It's about 7am here. I had woken up earlier. 
I don't need to go anywhere today so I could go back to sleep but I worry I might wake up at like noon like I always do. Well i usually wake up later than that. 
So I'm just scrolling. While tinnitus irritates me.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2018)

I have this song stuck in my head right now and it’s driving me _i n s a n e_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

^your avatar lowkey freaks me out what's with the random hat xD

also.. someone sell me a love ball please.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

So the good news is, I had a great nap around 12 hours ago.
Bad news is, I'm practically pulling an all-nighter because of it LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ^your avatar lowkey freaks me out what's with the random hat xD



LMAO I'm still wondering who it is


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

mine or spike's?

also yeah got good sleep but i don't wanna do stuff today blehhh


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheila said:


> mine or spike's?
> 
> also yeah got good sleep but i don't wanna do stuff today blehhh



Actually both!
She's so pretty like omg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Actually both!
> She's so pretty like omg



I can PM you who she is or people would go nut bats on that thread. And yeah she is


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I can PM you who she is or people would go nut bats on that thread. And yeah she is



Oh sure!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Oh sure!



sent also damn ppl wanna hold onto their love balls, shoulda picked that one ig lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2018)

Mah baby and her father are having damn stupid arguments again. Omg please. BE. quiet.


----------



## Peter (Dec 2, 2018)

green is going to take some getting used to


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

Peter said:


> green is going to take some getting used to



feel ya man. hope ur doing good tho!
--

also i'm such a shiny pokemon junkie lmao


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheila said:


> also i'm such a shiny pokemon junkie lmao



Same though omg. I have to take breaks bc I start to think of which shiny I want next right after I get one. e_____e 

- - -

Hyped for a ramen date with my partner tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow can people stop being so sensitive these days...

..why would you ban "baby it's cold outside" it's a flipping song and if u can't listen to that without thinking of rape and metoo something is wrong. it's like over 70 years old come on...


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 2, 2018)

Playing my best friend in the playoffs in my fantasy football league. This should be interesting....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

kinda interesting so many countries celebrate xmas on the 25th rather than 24th.. is it some nordic thing to celebrate on the "eve" rather than the "day"? :thinking:

also poking my sig


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

If someone calls me edgy I think I'll crucify them!


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 2, 2018)

Will Sam and Dean ever die permanently? The question on all of our minds.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2018)

thinking about just tbt nostalgia is wild


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2018)

If this stomach flu isn't gone by tomorrow morning I'm gonna be seriously frustrated. Might need to go see a specialist at the student health center. I don't have time to be resting because I'm sick (unfortunately).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2018)

heck my practical driving test is only two weeks away where did that week go i am not ready


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2018)

I didn't like playing Pokemon Pearl that much but I genuinely feel like I would enjoy playing Platinum. Prob gonna get me a copy of Black/White and transfer my pokes to Omega Ruby, then sell Pearl and buy Platinum. Idk yet.


Gotta get that Giratina boi tho


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2018)

It's been an even or almost-even number of love balls / moon balls sold the entire time and I just think that's neat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't like playing Pokemon Pearl that much but I genuinely feel like I would enjoy playing Platinum. Prob gonna get me a copy of Black/White and transfer my pokes to Omega Ruby, then sell Pearl and buy Platinum. Idk yet.
> 
> 
> Gotta get that Giratina boi tho



Get Platinum for that purpose, so much better ngl.
--
If I could buy a love ball now that'd be neat.. hmmm


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

hope the red sticks better now

also finally bought mom's xmas gift thank goodness lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a feeling my parents think I'm moping around by playing video games and on my laptop on my days off but I actually enjoy playing games and being on here...I'm not actually sad lol


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

Those cuddles revived me. squee


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 3, 2018)

Will I ever hear from you?

I know you're always busy but, this is when I need you the most...


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2018)

mm my mood has improved 100% for some reason after being garbage all day long. weird but I'll take it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

How have I never used a scanner before lmao 

I have no clue what I'm doing ^^;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

Oof I got those two reflection papers due tonight done so that's good lol.  I still have other stuff to do so I shouldn't be slacking off, but screw it


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

I wish those things lasted longer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

I have a calc homework assignment due tomorrow morning  (in 12 hours actually) and I haven't even started it yet lol

Honestly I don't want to do it. I've already pretty much screwed myself over in this class and doing this assignment prob won't improve anything. I'm about to just go to class and not even bother turning it in.


Also I'm seriously considering just dropping my math altogether. It's becoming a chore to me. It's actually more like me torturing myself, which I really don't need in my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thinking it's about time to bring out the christmas wah aesthetic again lol


----------



## StrayBluet (Dec 4, 2018)

Bananas are the most excited fruit.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2018)

ZeldaJune said:


> Bananas are the most excited fruit.



lmao i laughed harder than i should xDD

also wow them drop rates in the gardening event... ***** please


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2018)

Why is it so hard to hold convos with other girls? Someone help. I just fall in love right away


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

Who needs Tumblr?  There are all kinds of sites where you can argue with dumbasses.  Take Imgur for example, that place is full of idiots.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2018)

^Lol, god bless the internet, eh?

Also, why Psy, WHY?!


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2018)

diantha would be the worst most forgettable champion if what's-his-face didn't exist

- - - Post Merge - - -

the guy from b/w

- - - Post Merge - - -

I keep thinking "Lysandre" but that's just because their hair is similar

- - - Post Merge - - -

i seriously can't think of his name byyeeee i'm going to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who needs Tumblr?  There are all kinds of sites where you can argue with dumbasses.  Take Imgur for example, that place is full of idiots.


Lmao yeah we all know the other one hehe.

Also waaaaah I so want the new ORAS themes for the 3ds but yeah holy **** Japan merch tie-in gg getting it here.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Tired of these brainfarts!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol why do I listen to music before studying. I really can't concentrate because the lyrics in my mind keep coming back like a radio.


----------



## rianne (Dec 6, 2018)

Beyond ready to see my therapist. I've been spacey and emotionally drained.


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2018)

I have officially stopped working, I can't hold a convo with her anymore xD


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2018)

I used to have friends on this site did u kno


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2018)

Zane said:


> diantha would be the worst most forgettable champion if what's-his-face didn't exist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I think you?re thinking of Alder.  And yeah, he is pretty forgettable compared to the other champions, lmao.  Only thing that slightly makes me remember him is he uses a lot of bug type Pokemon on his team.


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 6, 2018)

Why is this Bleach anime so doggone long? But then again, I have watched One Piece and Pokemon which are both way longer than this and still going. Also, I want a donut for some reason.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 6, 2018)

finally have time to draw!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know what to do next...


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

Site’s gotten inactive since I’ve been gone...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

Prayers the painting is still there... Like I soooo want it.


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2018)

I cant think of anything else than this video... it's messing with me


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

I hate down-tuned guitars. Hell I hate alternative/nu metal in general!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 7, 2018)

眠いっ！ねむいっ！&#55357;&#56484; たーすーけーてー


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I hate alternative/nu metal in general!



^this^

not a too much fan of metal but yeah those genres can burn


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Marte said:


> I cant think of anything else than this video... it's messing with me



This is literally me rn I'm surprised I've gotten so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, waiting for SSBU to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2018)

Finally feeling better after four days of bad allergies and a headache... now it’s time to study for and ace my finals to finish what I started this semester!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 7, 2018)

Reading a book on Transhumanism was a fascinating break from my paper.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2018)

I was today years old when I learned that John Goodman voiced Frosty the Snowman lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

HistoryH22 said:


> Reading a book on Transhumanism was a fascinating break from my paper.



Ah, I happen to be a Transhumanist myself. It's certainly an interesting subject, and will only become more prevalent as technology continues to improve.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

I can't wait to see my dear mum tomorrow.


----------



## rianne (Dec 9, 2018)

The Kim Possible live action trailer. . .big yikes.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

Nostalgia!


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 9, 2018)

i can never finish cup noodles but they're nasty after they've been refrigerated SIGH


----------



## Iemon (Dec 9, 2018)

I wish my japanese homeworkd could write itself.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 9, 2018)

So exams are starting tomorrow, but we're getting so much snow it looks like campus might be closed. Not sure what this means for my first exam in the morning.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2018)

Started dozing off again.. help.


----------



## Parasite (Dec 10, 2018)

played yoshi's island for the first time in over 15 years. now i'm bacon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

I have the Christmas music from New Leaf stuck in my head lol


Actually now that I think about it, I don't believe I've ever played New Leaf on Toy Day. Like idek what's it's like. Wow I'm missing out, rip indeed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Soooo I just completed the first final exam of my life.  It sucked but I think I did alright...one plus side is my professor has a sense of humor so one of the extra credit questions was to draw a meme.

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> I can't wait to see my dear mum tomorrow.



Do you realize how sweet you are you dear thing


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you realize how sweet you are you dear thing



Awwwww omg that means a lot <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Soooo I just completed the first final exam of my life.  It sucked but I think I did alright...one plus side is my professor has a sense of humor so one of the extra credit questions was to draw a meme.


Oh my god I would actually die of laughter if a bonus question on my final was to draw a meme lmfao 

I have my calc final tomorrow morning and I still don't feel like studying for it rip
Gotta get this goin or I'll never pass this class :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh my god I would actually die of laughter if a bonus question on my final was to draw a meme lmfao
> 
> I have my calc final tomorrow morning and I still don't feel like studying for it rip
> Gotta get this goin or I'll never pass this class :/



Lmao what I essentially tried to draw was this:







(It needed to be a meme about the class.  One of the exam questions was a problem based on Build-A-Bear and he basically described them as demons from hell XD)

And you can do this.  I believe in you!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Need to clean the house...BUT I DON'T WANT TO!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

Wish I could've stayed longer.. well there are phones ig. Also why is that ****ing Necrozma level 70 it's basically impossible to have a lvl 70+ starter or dark type there lol..


----------



## Marte (Dec 10, 2018)

I want to get Stardew Valley.. hmmm


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

Marte said:


> I want to get Stardew Valley.. hmmm



check out my time at portia. its in early access and its similar to stardew valley and animal crossing.


----------



## Marte (Dec 10, 2018)

Primeval said:


> check out my time at portia. its in early access and its similar to stardew valley and animal crossing.



Ok wow that game actually looks so cute? ??? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone wanna be so kind to put a Santa hat on my Ivysaur?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2018)

i have this thing where I need to talk to people about crap, but there's never a right time for it. Like: If they're having a good day then I don't want to bring them down, but if it's a bad day I don't want to make it worse so I just kind of... bottle it up.

and it sucks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Bcat said:


> i have this thing where I need to talk to people about crap, but there's never a right time for it. Like: If they're having a good day then I don't want to bring them down, but if it's a bad day I don't want to make it worse so I just kind of... bottle it up.
> 
> and it sucks



You can always talk to me, boo!  I'll always be here for you. c:


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You can always talk to me, boo!  I'll always be here for you. c:



why are you the best person in the world?

Also: congrats on your final!!! This week is my last one too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Bcat said:


> why are you the best person in the world?
> 
> Also: congrats on your final!!! This week is my last one too



Aww, you're the best person in the world.  Congrats to you as well


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2018)

this week is going to be rough


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

The charger cable for my phone is becoming super broke, I'm surprised it still charges well enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2018)

when ur friend's mom is even more like paying attention to u lol


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

I can do this. It's right there in front me, I just have to keep at it 'til I've gotten the hang of it...


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm 100% sure that guy in english class has a crush on me lol


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m done obsessing over what people think of me. I don’t even care anymore.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2018)

Turning on my stereo is always a game of 'which one of two speakers is working today?' and 'How many times do I have to smack the one speaker to get it to work properly?'


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

I love neo-psychedelia music. MGMT and Tame Impala ftw!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I love neo-psychedelia music. MGMT and Tame Impala ftw!



OMG I love Tame Impala! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I love neo-psychedelia music. MGMT and Tame Impala ftw!



throw back thursday lollll i remember when they were in like all music mags around the store. not a fan of those neo-bands honestly though.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

^Why not? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 13, 2018)

3 days until I can finally change my username yas. Although that makes me thing how fast this month has gone D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Why not? If you don't mind me asking..



Mostly because they either try too hard to sound like the oldies or they just end up being hipster electronica stuff so yeah lol.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

^Ah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2018)

Just finished my last final of the semester.  My mom will be picking me up tomorrow afternoon and I'll officially be on winter break. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

when ur mom does exactly the opposite of what u say lol


----------



## Marte (Dec 13, 2018)

Shane, who even are you. Rude. And you too Haley. This whole Pelican town in general. RUDE.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 13, 2018)

Marte said:


> Shane, who even are you. Rude. And you too Haley. This whole Pelican town in general. RUDE.



If you rearrange the letters in "Pelican Town" you get "Let Panic Own". You need to get out of there.


----------



## Zane (Dec 13, 2018)

just gotta say this was one of the happiest days I've had in years. gonna hang onto this one in my heart for sure !


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

Wish I had something other than melatonin to help me sleep!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2018)

I just realized that maybe I should update my avatar pic to one of my mayor's wearing the Santa stuff since it is almost Xmas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2018)

Gdi Regice just be shiny already so I can continue my hunt for shiny Ponyta thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2018)

in ur dreams mate ^

also while i like these events sometimes i think staff faves are kinda biased at points especially when someone gets 2 or more so theoretically someone else missed out.


----------



## Marte (Dec 14, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> If you rearrange the letters in "Pelican Town" you get "Let Panic Own". You need to get out of there.



Oh my goooooood! They have been hinting all along, not wanting to talk to me. It all makes sense. RIP me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

I am SO excited for this Christmas event.  I can hear that Toy Hammer calling my name ahhhh


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2018)

I wonder if I should attempt Hard Mode on Metroid: Samus Returns? Samus is squishy enough as it is! I'm kind of terrified. XD


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm giving my all making sure that this pain won't deprive me of the joys of the holidays. Plus, I have so much I want to get done, such as clearing out me and my mum's room, cleaning, catching up on requests, etc. At least my mum is out of the hospital, which is a plus <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2018)

What the actual HECK is Portuguese bread?


----------



## goro (Dec 14, 2018)

i'm kinda sleepy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> What the actual HECK is Portuguese bread?



shouldn't have googled that now i want.

also @ superior that is not how you tell ppl u did something wrong  lol :i


----------



## Marte (Dec 15, 2018)

Garlic bread for breakfast is the best breakfast.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2018)

Marte said:


> Garlic bread for breakfast is the best breakfast.



I relate to this on a personal level


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

instant snoodles are the nest stfu mom


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 15, 2018)

Haaaappy birthday, to you~ Haaappy birthday, to youwuwuwuw
Haaappy birth day dear †☆■▽○βε~ Haaaappy, birthday,

to you.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

No more excuses.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Salt can be very effective on some grease fires.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2018)

Finally got to catch up with a friend I havent talked to in about a year. We talked for an hour and she's gonna call me back tomorrow. Feels so nice to have a friend to talk to on the phone again, I wish I didn't have to hang up <3


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

Beginning to think Pink Floyd is an incredibly over-rated band.


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 16, 2018)

Can the Patriots please lose to the Steelers for once today


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Beginning to think Pink Floyd is an incredibly over-rated band.



I like their first 'piper' album but when Syd had to go they became meh.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

^I'm actually not that big on their early work(though of their early work that one is good). I prefer 'Dark Side of the Moon' through maybe 'The Wall' but that's about it!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^I'm actually not that big on their early work(though of their early work that one is good). I prefer 'Dark Side of the Moon' through maybe 'The Wall' but that's about it!



I only like their early psychedelic stuff, like some later stuff can be aight but most are too bland. That 'The Wall' movie was good but yeah that it I guess about their later things.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2018)

To keep cleaning or continue commissions?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Beginning to think Pink Floyd is an incredibly over-rated band.



Gotta say though David Gilmour is a pretty awesome guitar player.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 16, 2018)

Okay so, I have to sleep, I must sleep, RIGHT. NOW.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Beginning to think Pink Floyd is an incredibly over-rated band.


Dream Theater is win


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2018)

I wish I had more Wii games.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

Nox said:


> Dream Theater is win



I'm somewhat familiar w/ Images and Words and I think the album after that, but that's about it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> I wish I had more Wii games.



I feel ya!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

I want a new computer...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2018)

i should get a new laptop bc this one is starting to get a bit cracky lol

also putting on full cover compression stockings took a bit of time but i'll learn ig lol


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2018)

I got up at 3:30 thinking that it was 5 (misread my clock somehow) and now here I am awake a full two hours before I even need to start getting ready for work. xp


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2018)

i literally what the ?? where did this come from OUT OF ME... i admitted to him that i liked him..... i...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

why does the bell tree hate me lolz


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Currently at my eye exam. Hope I can order new glasses today, mine are so outdated lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2018)

The only reason I did buy new glasses, even thou they had to be a few years old, was because while I was at work one day I had to pull frozen from the freezer. When I was done my glasses weren't de-fogging so I wiped the lenses on my apron cause I'm so blind without them, and the frame broke. The frames had already broke a few times now, but at this point, even after they were gorilla glued, I figured it was time to fork over money for a new pair.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'm somewhat familiar w/ Images and Words and I think the album after that, but that's about it!


You’re missing out.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

^I can only imagine! I definitely enjoyed the two albums I mentioned so I aim to check' em out more in the future!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> The only reason I did buy new glasses, even thou they had to be a few years old, was because while I was at work one day I had to pull frozen from the freezer. When I was done my glasses weren't de-fogging so I wiped the lenses on my apron cause I'm so blind without them, and the frame broke. The frames had already broke a few times now, but at this point, even after they were gorilla glued, I figured it was time to fork over money for a new pair.



Gahhhh I hate that! I'm pretty blind too, so sorry that happened. And at work too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

I hate this game so much lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

wish someone would send me food bc i am too lazy and tired to cook something


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 17, 2018)

and remember that bad times... are just times that are bad


----------



## mellachime (Dec 17, 2018)

it wears the blindfold if it wants to be fed


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 18, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Gahhhh I hate that! I'm pretty blind too, so sorry that happened. And at work too!



I'm surprised I'm not legally blind at this point, like how much more worse does my vision need to get? Stuff more than 1 foot away from my face gets blurry and hard to read. The phone 5 inches from my face? Fine. The TV screen like 2 paces away? I couldn't even begin to decipher the words if I didn't know them w/o my glasses.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I'm surprised I'm not legally blind at this point, like how much more worse does my vision need to get? Stuff more than 1 foot away from my face gets blurry and hard to read. The phone 5 inches from my face? Fine. The TV screen like 2 paces away? I couldn't even begin to decipher the words if I didn't know them w/o my glasses.



Ikr! I'm just about there too, since my work is my focusing so hard on multiple screens all day. It can be so frustrating being so blind with these things on our faces lol.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

my head hurt


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2018)

I never thought I?d see the day where the top poster has very high posts *this early in the morning!*

I?m shocked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I still don’t have a Christmas themed avatar and signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I never thought I’d see the day where the top poster has very high posts *this early in the morning!*
> 
> I’m shocked.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I normally wouldn’t be up there, but tried to and still trying to help the boys win in the boys vs. girls thread.  We made a lot of headway this morning/last night.  Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2018)

someone sell me a shiny groudon.

also pfft yeah imma scold u right back at cha tomorrow


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Twitch is a really great place to make friends tbh xD


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2018)

Someone stole something expensive at work sometime during the week and now everyone is getting accused of it. sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish my head would quit pounding eeuuugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2018)

Damn, I'm all out of breath. Listened to some Led Zeppelin - I danced all around the room like a lunatic. Some sick ass songs, though.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 18, 2018)

@Zane how am I just now noticing that the Pikachu in your avatar blinks?

I think I need to chill on the Zelda a bit, my finger was starting to hurt a little more at work while I was packing over 20 boxes of cookies.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

I doubt this package will reach my boyfriend in time for Christmas, but if it at least reaches him before New Year, it'll be okay ;;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

can australia stop being so hot plsssssss


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> @Zane how am I just now noticing that the Pikachu in your avatar blinks?



Haha I made it a pretty slow animation! B> And I had a version with no blink that I used for like a day before I changed it.. I just always feel I have to get use out of my animated avatar extension somehow hahaha


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn, I'm all out of breath. Listened to some Led Zeppelin - I danced all around the room like a lunatic. Some sick ass songs, though.



Gotta love some Led Zep! It's been ages since I last listened to them. I need to change that.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2018)

Am I wrong? Definitely. Will I apologize? Absolutely not


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 19, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Am I wrong? Definitely. Will I apologize? Absolutely not



this is it chief


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm thinking about potatoes idk why


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I'm thinking about potatoes idk why



potatoes are yum aha

also brooooo gonna be nice having some time off although worst holidays now lol


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Dec 19, 2018)

13 weeks pregnant tomorrow and just got to listen to my little bean's heartbeat at my OB visit today.
What a great early Christmas gift <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 19, 2018)

PPUAlchemist said:


> 13 weeks pregnant tomorrow and just got to listen to my little bean's heartbeat at my OB visit today.
> What a great early Christmas gift <3



Wow congratulations!  Is this your first child?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Dec 19, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wow congratulations!  Is this your first child?



Yes, it is. <3 So I'm equal parts nervous and excited.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2018)

Hibiscus cloudberry seltzer is yum! Wish the flavor were a bit stronger though..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 19, 2018)

PPUAlchemist said:


> Yes, it is. <3 So I'm equal parts nervous and excited.



That's awesome! I hope everything goes well for you all.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

it hot


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2018)

forgot i had an ao3 and i checked it just now and people left kudos and said sweet comments and ajflcjsfkjsanfc kSJBflj


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

wow, i'm going to be overwhelmingly honest.

i have severe test anxiety and it makes me feel stupid.

someone told me my shoes were too flashy and it made me look like a "lesbian"? what a weirdo, clothes don't make you look like a certain sexuality.

i got 5 hours of art community service for making christmas cards (i'm in an art honor society). what an enormous amount of hours.... i stayed up till 3 am doing it :"D

hanging out with my crush this friday. she makes me so happy.

should I bake cookies when I hang out with her as a bonding acitivty? she said she likes chocolate but i don't want to eat any cookies...

bought a bob ross coloring book for the person i have for secret santa.

i ran about 3 miles in track today.

my xmas break starts this friday. the only thing i'm excited about is not being in school. it's too stressful.


i really want underwear for xmas.

i'll probably sleep at 2 am tonight.


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 20, 2018)

We're underneath the same sky... Feels closer.. Though Apart.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Sweating


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

My brother is such a sore loser it's annoying.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

If I had a Nosepass I'd nickname him Cokefiend.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2018)

now that i'm really truly on break with no other major responsibilities to take care of... I have no idea what to do with myself


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2018)

finally my christmas break has started wow im dead


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Imma switch my avatar everyday just like Pok?mon Trainer :3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 20, 2018)

- Okay so. Though still feeling the same, the hole through which you excrete something was obviously excessive. -


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 20, 2018)

Bcat said:


> now that i'm really truly on break with no other major responsibilities to take care of... I have no idea what to do with myself



Essentially how I've been handling time so far is "Only __ more days until Christmas" because it's the only exciting thing going on at my house lol.


----------



## petaI (Dec 20, 2018)

i wish it wasn't so difficult for me to text someone first and start a casual conversation. i always get the feeling that the other person is too busy and/or doesn't want to hear from me... i fear that i'll never ever get over this dumb anxiety.


----------



## Dim (Dec 21, 2018)

My Mom is making Christmas cookies! 


Senketsu said:


> i wish it wasn't so difficult for me to text someone first and start a casual conversation. i always get the feeling that the other person is too busy and/or doesn't want to hear from me... i fear that i'll never ever get over this dumb anxiety.


I feel you ]:


----------



## nanpan (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm really slacking on getting gifts on time because this dumb cold I have is getting the best of me~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

why are the in game trades pokemons' nickname so dumb like noinoi and tumptump


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

still lowkey laughing that the girl playing/played sami brady in days of our lives is in those murder she baked movies aha


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 22, 2018)

Sheila posts a lot


----------



## rianne (Dec 22, 2018)

Elated to know that my parents get along with my partner and vice versa. Makes it easier and more enjoyable to celebrate family gatherings. My heart is full.


----------



## Marte (Dec 22, 2018)

My family is so loud, I bet the poor people at the cafe couldn't have conversations over our loud laughs. But I love them xD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

It's been a fantastic year for metal music! It's going to be tough making a top-something list.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 22, 2018)

Guess my laptop's getting old because it sounded like it was going to explode just writing a PM on here lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2018)

Yall know the multiverse theory right?

I just happen to live in the universe where Waluigi isn't playable in Smash Ultimate.



*sobs in a corner*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

i love you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yall know the multiverse theory right?
> 
> I just happen to live in the universe where Waluigi isn't playable in Smash Ultimate.
> 
> ...



This is a tragedy that shall be remembered for centuries to come.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also oof yesterday was so busy.  I cleaned, made cookies, decorated a gingerbread house, and went last-minute food shopping with my mom.


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

I got out of bed cuz I thought I heard my dog coughing. x-x oh well I didn't really wanna sleep in anyway


----------



## Marte (Dec 23, 2018)

Tomorrow is christmas, I'm excitedddddd <3 Can't wait to spend it with the family!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Just two days, Psy. Just two days.


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

I just noticed I forgot to color one of the mistletoes on my seasons palette :X


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 23, 2018)

Just won my fantasy league for the 5th time in seven years. Not bad


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2018)

Just finished unpacking all the boxes for my room at the new house.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 24, 2018)

My gf just sent me a cute and hot recent photo of her after teasing/telling that I wanted her to be home real quick tonight  lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 24, 2018)

So tired ehhh

Today was really nice though. Everyone from work was coming in and out of the department wishing us a merry christmas, exchanging "merry christmas" between everyone, giving out food (mostly chocolate lol), gifts etc. It was just full of happy moments


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

Actually so slack to do baking


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Less than 24 hours now.


----------



## Marte (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry christmas everyone! <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2018)

Marte said:


> Merry christmas everyone! <3



Merry Christmas to you as well! <3 And I hope the holidays will be wonderful for you all. c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Marte said:


> Merry christmas everyone! <3



Merry Christmas right back at you!


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Off the next three days wooo!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope everyone's having a very merry Christmas Eve.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2018)

The adult life is a lonely one.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

my god i love this song


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2018)

it just occurred to me that there's gonna be a King K. Rool amiibo.. I want it.. >:0


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

i love u


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

do you ever think about how great King Dedede is? Like he may have stolen all the food in dreamland, but if there was that much food just lying around, wouldn't you? Like almost everyone can relate to King Dedede. We all love food, right? I can't be the only one. King Dedede is the one true king and quite possibly my top religion. I have no clue why I started thinking about King Dedede but yeah.


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2018)

i support totodile and everything he stands for


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Random Thoughts

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i support totodile and everything he stands for



Mah first Pok?mon!


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2018)

Nox said:


> Mah first Pok?mon!



Mine too!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

One of the most relaxing things about winter is to view the desolate frozen landscape outside, with the knowledge that you do not have to go out there today.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

I really like uppercase and lowercase aesthetics... paired with katakana(or kanji)/hangul... just jingles my bells man. I am also really in love with cute little text symbols. Idk man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2018)

This is the longest I've gone without having anything to post in the "What's Bothering You" thread holy crap


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm gonna be so late to work hehe. Two days off wasn't enoughhhhh, I wanna enjoy the snow!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

If I don't start cleaning today I'd be so disappointed in myself lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> do you ever think about how great King Dedede is? Like he may have stolen all the food in dreamland, but if there was that much food just lying around, wouldn't you? Like almost everyone can relate to King Dedede. We all love food, right? I can't be the only one. King Dedede is the one true king and quite possibly my top religion. I have no clue why I started thinking about King Dedede but yeah.



This was really funny to me and I'm not quite sure why


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This was really funny to me and I'm not quite sure why



top comedy amirite lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 27, 2018)

This video is criminally underrated.


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> do you ever think about how great King Dedede is? Like he may have stolen all the food in dreamland, but if there was that much food just lying around, wouldn't you? Like almost everyone can relate to King Dedede. We all love food, right? I can't be the only one. King Dedede is the one true king and quite possibly my top religion. I have no clue why I started thinking about King Dedede but yeah.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

i have been blessed. i'm tearing up… what a masterpiece!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2018)

eggman for pres.

also i should go slep but no


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

I wonder how tall Waluigi actually is lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> This video is criminally underrated.



LOL, this is so good :’)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

I just noticed that the thing that says "most users online ever" isn't ~2,400 from July 25 2015 anymore. Now it's like ~2,900 from today at 12:12pm.

Invasion of the bots again?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just noticed that the thing that says "most users online ever" isn't ~2,400 from July 25 2015 anymore. Now it's like ~2,900 from today at 12:12pm.
> 
> Invasion of the bots again?



No, 2,908 TBT users decided to log onto the forum all at once around noon today for no reason at all.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

oop the sass


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> No, 2,908 TBT users decided to log onto the forum all at once around noon today for no reason at all.


_
YEAH OKAY_

Like they plotted to log on all at once for like 23 seconds and then they
*
Y E E T*


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

oop the sass 2


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> No, 2,908 TBT users decided to log onto the forum all at once around noon today for no reason at all.



Don't mind me I'm just laughing my ass off at the sass

- - - Post Merge - - -

But anyway I just really like my collectible lineup right now.  The Christmas Gold Candy is lit.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2018)

I have bad social skills!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just really like my collectible lineup right now.  The Christmas Gold Candy is lit.



It truly is. Also hyper jelly of that yoshi egg hhhhhhh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It truly is. Also hyper jelly of that yoshi egg hhhhhhh



To be fair it cost me 1k.  I had to buy it though because I live for the Easter egg collectibles.  Did you know I own 16/19 of them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> To be fair it cost me 1k.  I had to buy it though because I live for the Easter egg collectibles.  Did you know I own 16/19 of them



Dang u on a rolllll


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> To be fair it cost me 1k.  I had to buy it though because I live for the Easter egg collectibles.  Did you know I own 16/19 of them



If I had the three others I'd give em to you thot <3
--

Also Alola dex should die, this will be the last time I'm doing this hHHHHhh.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 28, 2018)

I had a really nice holiday season. I was a little stressed on how this year was going to go, but I'm so glad my trip went well. It almost went by too fast! I'm still kinda jetlagged from the trip. It feels nice to get back into the groove of my normal life.

I also paid off a big debt so I feel pretty dang good!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

I crave feather collectibles lol

I regret selling my cool feather last year ugmgmgnhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I crave feather collectibles lol
> 
> I regret selling my cool feather last year ugmgmgnhhhhh



i've two greens 
-

also damn i need coffee now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i've two greens



I NOTICED

I'm glad I was able to snag one before they went out of stock. O didnt bother going for the big ones cause I missed an advent calendar day that have out tinsel so in total I only had 58.

Green feathers are fantastic anyways #luigifeathersunite


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I NOTICED
> 
> I'm glad I was able to snag one before they went out of stock. O didnt bother going for the big ones cause I missed an advent calendar day that have out tinsel so in total I only had 58.
> 
> Green feathers are fantastic anyways #luigifeathersunite



Lol I tried for hammer/egg but lol that lag -.- And on phone too lollll.

Green collectibles 5 lyf lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 28, 2018)

This month has gone way too fast omg. It feels like I didn't even get to experience Christmas or anything haha. I didn't realise how soon new years was coming and I'm not prepared at all lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2018)

aaahhh youtube comments. Don't ever change, you're cancerous as always


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I regret selling my cool feather last year ugmgmgnhhhhh



Same but for my Fresh Feather sigh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> If I had the three others I'd give em to you thot <3



Ty thot ily <3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

i'm watching the grinch for like the millionth time and i'm just now getting a bunch of references rip


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

i'm glad villager tier lists are dead in the water.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

Lupine said:


> i'm glad villager tier lists are dead in the water.



agreed.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 28, 2018)

How is it possible for my nose to be stuffy and runny at the same time?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

Valzed said:


> How is it possible for my nose to be stuffy and runny at the same time?



me everytime i get a cold


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

so tIRED


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

Zane gave me back my Fresh Feather hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

omg that's so sweet of them aaa ^

also damn this series was good almost wanna bingewatch it all again


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 28, 2018)

Why does Pinterest keep showing me equestrian memes

How many times do I have to say I’m not interested


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Why does Pinterest keep showing me equestrian memes
> 
> How many times do I have to say I’m not interested



you have no idea how many unwanted pins I've been getting. it's a whole catastrophe


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2018)

_i just got a shiny ekans in soul silver 0-0_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

I forgot how fun and hilarious the photo channel is on the Wii


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Why does Pinterest keep showing me equestrian memes
> 
> How many times do I have to say I?m not interested



me when youtube gives me portuguese bbq tutorials lol


----------



## Flare (Dec 29, 2018)

I crave Pizza now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

Flare said:


> I crave Pizza now.



Lol I can relate


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

I still have to finish my king dedede poster for the shrine


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> I still have to finish my king dedede poster for the shrine



dedede for pres.

also why do random fashion brands make a pair of flair jeans with random flowers on them and sell them for $500? i get it's some famous artist who did the print pattern but ehhh


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

I think I'm falling in love with this new art style <3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheila said:


> dedede for pres.
> 
> also why do random fashion brands make a pair of flair jeans with random flowers on them and sell them for $500? i get it's some famous artist who did the print pattern but ehhh



yes and also I have no clue. tbh, those pants are kinda meh for even a hundred, but that's just my opinion lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> yes and also I have no clue. tbh, those pants are kinda meh for even a hundred, but that's just my opinion lmao



yeah u can probably get nice jeans urself for more than 1/10 of that price and then just iron on some flowers or do embroidery if u got skills lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

Our TVs were delayed in signal by a couple seconds once we moved into this new house a week or two ago, so every time someone would say something on the screen the words wouldn’t sound out until a couple seconds later, sometimes even making it look like one person has the voice of another person or character, xD.

Which made me think, what if everyone could speak like they do in real life, but the words wouldn’t sound out until a couple seconds later as well.  So you just have that awkward two or three seconds where their lips are moving but you can’t hear anything.  Wouldn’t that be funny?  Wow what a random thought, lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

Flare said:


> I crave Pizza now.



I had pizza for dinner.  It's good stuff lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2018)

bethesda fanboys are CANCER omg how can you ppl keep defending that dumpster fire???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

Omg it's been 1000000 years since I played the Everybody Votes Channel, this is amazing!!

Thank u RiiConnect24


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2018)

i haven’t been on here in forever and i forgot how to navigate everything


----------



## rianne (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm ready for fries and my back to be rubbed omg


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2018)

why am i sweating if i’m cold .


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

xii said:


> why am i sweating if i’m cold .



u r porbs sick


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2018)

**** you lol


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Hopeless Opus said:


> **** you lol



I knew vanellope had attitude, but not a foul mouth lol

hope you're feeling okay, though. Whatever may be happening.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

okay so lmao pok?finder why does it even exist if all u get is like zoom stuff???


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Can't wait to finally open an art shop here <3
I have clearing out to do, should I do it before or right after new year's?
Speaking of, it'll be my first new year's without you...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg it's been 1000000 years since I played the Everybody Votes Channel, this is amazing!!
> 
> Thank u RiiConnect24



weather channel tho


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

Why do I do this to myself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> weather channel tho



The music on the weather channel is my jam


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The music on the weather channel is my jam



omg yes best channel : DDD

also i should shower but.. ugh too lazy and full of food


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

bro, I need to stop procrastinating. yikes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Debating about whether I should do something productive today. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

I wish I weren't so into changing avatars sometime like ... meh.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

also if youtube could stop giving me the "shocking magician took amanda's bra" video everytime i go on site that would nice please & ty


----------



## Marte (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I wish I weren't so into changing avatars sometime like ... meh.



LOL same tho! I need to stop with this ahahha


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

Marte said:


> LOL same tho! I need to stop with this ahahha



yeah ikr but then it's fun having obscure ppl as avatars when people can't guess haha


----------



## Marte (Dec 31, 2018)

Also, I have played sims 4 non stop. It's hillarious how the sims are with eachother. I'm playing with a "family" of one girl, and I wanted her to learn piano fast, so I called a pianist to come over, thinking he would be like a piano teacher. Turns out it was a entertainer, so my girl was standing there at 1 in the morning, all alone in the house in her pyjamas while the pianist was playing all night long. She never learned to play piano to say it like that. The next day she got a call from him, wanting to hang out XD Three in-game days later: they are a couple, he moved in and she is pregnant. LMFAO I have forgotten how fun sims are!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> yeah ikr but then it's fun having obscure ppl as avatars when people can't guess haha



True true, haha


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah ikr but then it's fun having obscure ppl as avatars when people can't guess haha



Who is your new avatar? I really like it.


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 31, 2018)

^ Wondering about this too!

Curious about something else.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2018)

it's been a long time since i've been here wew


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Why do the gardening events in Pocket Camp have such horrible catch rates ughhh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

It's Lisa Lisa from Jojo's bizarre adventure (avatar)


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheila said:


> It's Lisa Lisa from Jojo's bizarre adventure (avatar)



omg I feel bad for saying it looks like anime Gaston ;;


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 31, 2018)

I haven't been active on tumblr in more than half a year and don't plan on going back so i should really make a twitter for art but it scares me LOL

alternatively I could also take comms on gaia online. but that also scares me. everything scares me


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> I haven't been active on tumblr in more than half a year and don't plan on going back so i should really make a twitter for art but it scares me LOL
> 
> alternatively I could also take comms on gaia online. but that also scares me. everything scares me



understandable lmao deviantart is equally scary but it might be a good bet?


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 31, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> understandable lmao deviantart is equally scary but it might be a good bet?



also true! I'll probably remake my profile on there eventually, bc that's a lot of effort


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2018)

Everyone’s out spending New Years with their friends and I’m just here at home watching television.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

6 minutes until 2019.  Are you ready?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Happy New Year!



_Happy New Year~!_






I-I know I'd be seen meanie and would get more anti-PeachyFish ppl if I said this.. and know I should keep my mouth shut tight but. But...
D-didn't his oral smell....... after working so hard till that late like 11pm...? W-were you alright with it.. or.. are you numb with the smell because blind for love?? This question isn't gonna leave my head! hELP.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 1, 2019)

To my friends here at TBT, HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2019 be a fantastic one for all!


----------



## rianne (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, that was a good nap.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Dear Someone,

I just found these flowers you left on my beach.




Spoiler:  











I'm sure you're someone who's visited my town. I don't know who you are, but it made my day be warm, and I wanted to convey thank you. I was just a bit down to be honest, just a little bit, 'cause someone in the past was making me cry secretly and I can't tell anyone - didn't want to tell anyone how sad I was, until I found your flowers.
Thank you.

Best,
Mayor あやか


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

Nox said:


> Everyone’s out spending New Years with their friends and I’m just here at home watching television.



i'd rather do that than go to **** family gatherings so be happy ig lol.

also i feel like i should get a new phone imo


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Happy New Year!





HistoryH22 said:


> To my friends here at TBT, HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2019 be a fantastic one for all!



Happy New Year you guys!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

yall are too kind


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

I just named one of xSuperMario64x's kittens and I shouldn't be this proud of myself but I am


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> omg I feel bad for saying it looks like anime Gaston ;;



LMAO whatttt XD

also **** hatching eggs


----------



## Marte (Jan 1, 2019)

My sim had one baby, and I wanted one more. She got pregnant, but did I get one baby? No. I got triplets. TRIPLETS.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Diggin this weegee weed feather lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Diggin this weegee weed feather lol



Noice I got a weed feather myself


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jesus Christ the sunrise banner is up and I was confused and then I looked at the time and it?s ****ing 4am


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

enjoy ur feathers *****es lol

also why am i doing the lineart image againnn lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2019)

bought a bunch of handmade videogame accessories and the wait is already killing meee but it's always so worth it



Lady Timpani said:


> Happy New Year you guys!



OMG your signature haha Gray is the best


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

I hate people who fight over other people. Beating up or killing someone because of your jealousy is NOT okay!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2019)

Zane said:


> OMG your signature haha Gray is the best



Haha a couple years ago I was like “idk if I like Gray as much as I did when I was a kid!” but now I’m right back around to loving him. Sorry I ever faltered, Gray.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

i like my signature wee
i feel like it?ll get taken down but i?m not quite sure lol


----------



## Flare (Jan 2, 2019)

do u think that yoshi gets embarrassed when he poos out eggs in front of mario??? sorry if this ofends anyone but i thought it was a funny thing haha. and i would like to know if any of you have any pics of yoshi pooping an egg while he looks nervous or embarrassed i just want to see it for a few laughs haha. another thing i am wondering is what do you think the eggs smell like haha im just curious for laughs haha i would like to smell them


----------



## rianne (Jan 2, 2019)

Never thought I'd be this in love. Life is gr8


----------



## Marte (Jan 2, 2019)

rianne said:


> Never thought I'd be this in love. Life is gr8



I love reading stuff like this!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Flare said:


> do u think that yoshi gets embarrassed when he poos out eggs in front of mario??? sorry if this ofends anyone but i thought it was a funny thing haha. and i would like to know if any of you have any pics of yoshi pooping an egg while he looks nervous or embarrassed i just want to see it for a few laughs haha. another thing i am wondering is what do you think the eggs smell like haha im just curious for laughs haha i would like to smell them


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

Flare said:


> do u think that yoshi gets embarrassed when he poos out eggs in front of mario??? sorry if this ofends anyone but i thought it was a funny thing haha. and i would like to know if any of you have any pics of yoshi pooping an egg while he looks nervous or embarrassed i just want to see it for a few laughs haha. another thing i am wondering is what do you think the eggs smell like haha im just curious for laughs haha i would like to smell them



You know sometimes I worry about you


----------



## utsutsu (Jan 2, 2019)

why is it appropriate to wear a bikini in public but not a bra and underwear

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> do u think that yoshi gets embarrassed when he poos out eggs in front of mario??? sorry if this ofends anyone but i thought it was a funny thing haha. and i would like to know if any of you have any pics of yoshi pooping an egg while he looks nervous or embarrassed i just want to see it for a few laughs haha. another thing i am wondering is what do you think the eggs smell like haha im just curious for laughs haha i would like to smell them



are you ok


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Jan 2, 2019)

Hhhhhhhhhh... WoW I aM sO StUpId! For my username.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh no the waiter’s really hot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Oh no the waiter’s really hot


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

If I have to change myself just to please everyone else, then who the hell am I?!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Oh no the waiter’s really hot





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>



He called me ‘dear’ ajsndntjsksnsj


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> He called me ‘dear’ ajsndntjsksnsj



Lmao what restaurant boo


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lmao what restaurant boo



Red lobster lol (parents had a gift card)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Red lobster lol (parents had a gift card)



Oh that sounds yummy


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Random comment that Red Lobster is some tasty stuff


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

Flare said:


> do u think that yoshi gets embarrassed when he poos out eggs in front of mario??? sorry if this ofends anyone but i thought it was a funny thing haha. and i would like to know if any of you have any pics of yoshi pooping an egg while he looks nervous or embarrassed i just want to see it for a few laughs haha. another thing i am wondering is what do you think the eggs smell like haha im just curious for laughs haha i would like to smell them



This is why we're friends lmfao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is why we're friends lmfao



We're friends too and as your friend I'm very worried about you now lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Leg cramps suck! Cramps in GENERAL suck! Oh the pain!!


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Leg cramps suck! Cramps in GENERAL suck! Oh the pain!!



It’s been a while since I’ve gotten a cramp but when I do they hurt like nothing else ahh. I’m so sorry, I hope you’re okay


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh that sounds yummy





Arasuda said:


> Random comment that Red Lobster is some tasty stuff



It was great! Dat coconut shrimp tho mmmmmmmmm




xSuperMario64x said:


> This is why we're friends lmfao


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> It was great! Dat coconut shrimp tho mmmmmmmmm


Glad you enjoyed yourself! Their coconut shrimp _is_ fantastic honestly


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 2, 2019)

hm head hurty


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2019)

Tomorrow will be better!!! That's what I've decided .. Lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

Bcat said:


>



Hey now I may not be free from sin but at least I haven't committed the unholy act of admitting to want to sniff Yoshi eggs lmao


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 3, 2019)

Do you ever just really want a hug?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

You can't please everyone so don't even try.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 3, 2019)

This hairbrush has so few bristles. I have a lot of hair, I need a lot of brush bristles!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey now I may not be free from sin but at least I haven't committed the unholy act of admitting to want to sniff Yoshi eggs lmao



that wasn't directed at you sweet-P, it was for the filthy egg-sniffers


----------



## nanpan (Jan 3, 2019)

isn't it weird how when someone asks you what you're thinking and your mind just goes completely blank.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

^not really

also can certain ppl just not bother me all the time pls thanks

aaalso i need a new phone ****kk


----------



## nanpan (Jan 3, 2019)

you replied in like 5 seconds how did you DO THAT LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

uhh idk i didn't really think i just posted what was on my mind hah


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

The contrast between neutralist and nativist literature in the United States during the Great War is fascinating.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 3, 2019)

I just realized Tom looks exactly like Tom from Tom & Jerry. How did it take me this long to notice this? He was one of my starting villagers. I never liked him but this makes me like him more.


----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> I just realized Tom looks exactly like Tom from Tom & Jerry. How did it take me this long to notice this? He was one of my starting villagers. I never liked him but this makes me like him more.



That crushing moment when you realise that Tom's real name is Thomas, and you feel like your childhood series have been a lie xD


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

I really want a porter, damn it! ._.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2019)

Apparently my dad got the stomach virus too, and its proof that when men get sick, _they really get sick_ lmaoo

Also why are these kittens so adorable and precious 
My heart can't take it hhhhhhh


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2019)

Zane said:


> Tomorrow will be better!!! That's what I've decided .. Lol



yup I called it B} good day. good, good day.. cuz of my ❤


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 3, 2019)

migraine successfully defeated! //flex emoji


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2019)

I still have my Christmas avatar and signature. And I need to change it. But I be too lazy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

This kitten I swear. Everytime he does something and I yell at him for it, he just starts purring really loudly and walking all over me w his tail up xDD 

Gotta love these bois


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 4, 2019)

yo gabba gabba


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This kitten I swear. Everytime he does something and I yell at him for it, he just starts purring really loudly and walking all over me w his tail up xDD
> 
> Gotta love these bois



Which one??? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I gotta write an essay to renew this scholarship and I have no idea what to write about rip


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Which one??? <3


The one you named lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The one you named lmao



Felix is a good name for such a spunky kitten lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

Why is it taking me 10000 years to draw the puff at the end of Zoroark's hair lmao

Also really wishing I could take something for this pain... I want to help my mom rearrange our living room but I feel so crappy I need to lay down, but I don't want to just lay here ughh T__T


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2019)

This little Patamon plush looks so silly. It's definitely shaped like a friend.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

I feel WAYYY too many people in this day and age play the blame game! Even when someone isn't ENTIRELY the perp people will blame them anyways, just because they "want" someone to be responsible! ******* childish!!


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 4, 2019)

Playing Spaltoon while being ill is pretty exhausting, especially when you start to get a coughing fit
in the middle of a match.

With that being said: Why the heck do I have to be ill while the big Splatfest is going on? T_T
Also, thank you, my dear Switch, for turning off on your own right at the start of a new match...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 4, 2019)

Salmon are an unexpectedly interesting fish.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

PBG's singing of Ridin'.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

I am so hyped for this year's egg hunt lol

Also I just noticed that my Yoshi egg collectible is dated April 20th, 2014 #dankweedegg



Edit: Also can we take a minute to just appreciate how great of a character Waluigi is
What a fantastic purple bean boi


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2019)

^Waluigi needs more love...like the Metroid series!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

i wanna like this tv serie but eh it's a bit pompous and jumping here and there to fully get that much love.


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

i miss my old friends on here :c they’re all either inactive or they unfriended me bc i was inactive


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 5, 2019)

Holy cow, I really gotta fix my screwed up sleep schedule. I've stayed up past sunrise these past few mornings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

Cultured people: *laugh at funny, well thought out jokes*

Me: *laughs at this*


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

Can't wait for the Seahawks to bounce the Cowboys from the playoffs today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Cultured people: *laugh at funny, well thought out jokes*
> 
> Me: *laughs at this*
> View attachment 223045



Yeah I'll see the most random **** like this on Imgur and laugh like an idiot:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

^^Lmao right


Also today is just one of those "f this, f that, f you, f this game, f everything" kinda days 
Like I'm not actually angry but I'm just really mad at everyone lol


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also today is just one of those "f this, f that, f you, f this game, f everything" kinda days
> Like I'm not actually angry but I'm just really mad at everyone lol



godammit my gif didnt load


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

This has been stuck in my head since last night lmao whyyy


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 5, 2019)

i've never really posted a lot of fanart anywhere before, usually just requests/comms/personal oc stuff

i _want_ to, but thinking about it makes me embarrassed hjaskjdak


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Marte said:


> godammit my gif didnt load



be careful of censoring words by posting them as pics...

also **** my phone for that matter


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> be careful of censoring words by posting them as pics...
> 
> also **** my phone for that matter



Yeeeah I know, but I can't find out how to remove the picture ;_;


*nvm I found out how


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah I'll see the most random **** like this on Imgur and laugh like an idiot:



Me tho:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Marte said:


> Yeeeah I know, but I can't find out how to remove the picture ;_;



settings >attachments and from there u can delete it.

also a tip a good thing to use is the img tags rather than the uploader since it costs tbt currendy


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> settings >attachments and from there u can delete it.
> 
> also a tip a good thing to use is the img tags rather than the uploader since it costs tbt currendy



Thank you~ Oh, I didn't know that it does


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Marte said:


> Thank you~ Oh, I didn't know that it does



yeah, you can delete those that are in active non-locked thread and it should give you tbt but yeah just img tags with the image links is better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Me tho:
> View attachment 223050



This thread is turning into a dank meme void and I love it


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

my aesthetic is now King Dedede and I honestly feel great about it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2019)

Trying to figure out the best way to waste my money. 

Also I really want chocolate chip pancakes.


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Can't wait for the Seahawks to bounce the Cowboys from the playoffs today



i agree


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

when u try to eat healthy but ppl bring cookies to work why


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

i tried online therapy for the first time a few days ago but the only one that actually helped me was the bot .. i mean it took forever for me to get connected to an actual person so i just gave up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

Methinks I need another dank wah egg lmao


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2019)

finally mostly recovered from the weird pseudo-cold that's plagued me for the last 4 days or so yippeeee ~


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> when u try to eat healthy but ppl bring cookies to work why



Same, but at home ;;


-


Me: wants to finish cleaning
Body:


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Me: wants to finish cleaning
> Body:
> 
> View attachment 223075



omg are we on the same cycle


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

spent all my christmas money already and just got it today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

Clearly these little fluffers were a blessing in disguise. I love them so much ♡


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2019)

Lily is a good villager


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 6, 2019)

I'd like to send someone a youtube link, for a song to see if it is too lewd for here, any volunteers?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

I have no clue why I'm still awake lol

I've been super tired all day but after I took a (much needed) shower around 9pm, I started having a lot of energy and I cleaned some of my room. Now it's like 2:37am and I'm still up, just chillin w my cats and watching AVGN.

Maybe it's time to sleep?


----------



## rianne (Jan 6, 2019)

. . .there are a lot of modelesque people around here omg. . .

But srsly though modeling agencies should be scouting on this website.


Anyway, creeper moment over.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

^lol 

and yeah i hate when mom brings like pastries and such too like gimme a carrot lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinda ironic Japan of all countries banned by law game/console modding of all countries now. They don't really have to hack their Pok?mon games or whatever because they basically get everything on a silver platter -.-


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2019)

my sleep schedule is utter **** rn


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Clearly these little fluffers were a blessing in disguise. I love them so much ♡
> 
> View attachment 223079



*Unintelligible squealing* THEY'RE SO PRECIOUS


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

xii said:


> my sleep schedule is utter **** rn



Likewise! :/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 6, 2019)

I miss her a lot


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 6, 2019)

feeling like doing something creative but not sure what hmmm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

I just spent so much time and energy getting that hair piece in Pocket Camp and now I have an overwhelming feeling of satisfaction and happiness. I'm so happy about it I'm drawing a pic of my boi Daniel wearing the kimono and hair piece.

I need to sleep lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2019)

All these sudden high priced buying collectible threads are so tempting xp I only have 500 tbt to me name. Idek what I'd spend the tbt on though lol just miss having extra spending bells $$$$


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

How the hell do people speed read?!


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2019)

does anyone remember the tbt marriages & weddings... i wish i never took part in those and i WISH i didn’t take it so to heart ;-; my early tbt days are something i wish i could do over xd


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

tbt stop giving me burger ads i said i was trying to eat healthy 

also wow people either are really easily offended nowadays or they like picking on others


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

Winter can you go away please?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Hyper Light Drifter is a very addicting game! Been dying a lot but the challenge isn't unfair.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Nothing beats waking up to the sound of two kittens purring as loudly as possible right up against me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

wa weg board. nailed it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

"Cheetos milk"...why GMM


----------



## cornimer (Jan 7, 2019)

Why is this classroom so cold we have to wear jackets


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Spoiler: I can't handle these memes anymore lmfaooo


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2019)

steven universe was highkey disappointing tonight.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Really wish I knew more people who listened to the same kind of metal as me. As it is, everyone seems to prefer the alternative/nu metal crap like Slipknot, Staind, Sevendust, Mudvayne, Korn, Kittie, Breaking Benjamin, Five Finger Death Punch, etc. or metalcore **** like As I lay Dying, Bring Me the Horizon, Atreyu, Killswitch Engage, Shadows Fall, etc. Good god today's generation sucks!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> steven universe was highkey disappointing tonight.



Yeah my friend and I were pretty wtf at how it turned out. I think it could’ve easily been like a five minute segment, tops, of another episode, but I guess they wanted a clear delineation between the ~early~ Homeworld plot and what’s coming next. 

I’m excited for the special though!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: I can't handle these memes anymore lmfaooo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223132



technically isn't wrong though... although Dedede should also be there...


----------



## SaikoUsagi (Jan 7, 2019)

i started a new game a while back and would like to visit shampoodle  in your town. any one willing to help me out?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah my friend and I were pretty wtf at how it turned out. I think it could?ve easily been like a five minute segment, tops, of another episode, but I guess they wanted a clear delineation between the ~early~ Homeworld plot and what?s coming next.
> 
> I?m excited for the special though!



I agree. 
idk I just feel like in the middle of this compact and intense arc that spending an entire episode on what was essentially a throwaway and could've had so much more substance was a bad choice. 
That's one of the reasons I got so frustrated with the later seasons of Voltron- too much filler at inappropriate times. just makes me frustrated 

Excited for two weeks from now though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and the song was beautiful! But come ON why was it like that????


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Gdi this Taco Bell commercial keeps playing and now I want to buy like seven $1 burritos lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2019)

i wish i could get the glow wand collectibles but sheesh they r expensiveeeee.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 7, 2019)

SaikoUsagi said:


> i started a new game a while back and would like to visit shampoodle  in your town. any one willing to help me out?



Just to let you know, you would probably have much better luck posting in an Animal Crossing board such as Train Station. Most people who frequent The Basement are not particularly interested in playing ACNL online.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

It's 1:18am and I crave hot salty food wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

My bed honestly feels like heaven rn


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2019)

French Roast coffee is the best! The DARKER THE BETTER!! None of that light roast crap! Also, 10,000th post! W00t!!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 8, 2019)

UWAHHHHHH English is difficult!! AAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

This was in my recommended and the comments had me wheezing 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0K4oym9Pw48


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2019)

ngl that thread with the bodybuilders arguing over how many days there are in a week is one of my favorite things in the world


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

Dear sanity: please come back!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 9, 2019)

binch lasagne


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2019)

It's almost Chinese New Year and I'm excited.  Food, family, red envelopes. . .pure bliss.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 9, 2019)

マジ...キモ...。


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2019)

I should bring my NES to my dorm when I go back. I could be the ultimate nerd lol
Also is it worth walking out in the freezing snow to start my pokestop streak again? Prob not but I'm still gonna do it


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2019)

i need a vacation x}


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2019)

my new schedule for school is actually pretty good.. i only don’t have friends in 1 class


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

lol was that necessary and yes we needed to be two on that because i didn't know how it worked and i asked for help because of that and okay apparently i can't stretch my back either -_-


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

My sleep schedule is way out of whack now.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2019)

^Story of my life!


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 10, 2019)

catching up on work has been CATHARTIC


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

The thing I like about being a collector of old/outdated technology (such as VHS tapes) is that they're so cheap! I can get Back to the Future, which is my favorite 80's movie, factory sealed on VHS for, like, less than $5!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

This damn Toy Hammer will be the death of me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This damn Toy Hammer will be the death of me lol



well u wanted cookies so u joined the dark side. lol

also man this bean salad is so delish mmmm


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2019)

remember when 2013 was a year ago


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2019)

I've been waiting for an art piece from 2 different people for well over a month now. Both haven't filled any orders before mine either. Like, what do I say/do I even say something?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

flex tape ayy lmango


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 11, 2019)

Why does the mail always run later than normal when you’re expecting a package


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

^ikr like wtf

also found out they had vegan frozen/microwave food in the grocery store ayyy


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2019)

I can't be satisfied with my avatar oh my godddddddd


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 11, 2019)

^Big mood right there.

Also why does Isabelle have the worst jab move in all of Super Smash Bros. Ultimate? Seriously, it's so bad.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 11, 2019)

maybe i should eat cheerios


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 11, 2019)

Zane said:


> I can't be satisfied with my avatar oh my godddddddd



Same lmao. But I like all your avatars! This one is really cute.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 11, 2019)

Zane said:


> I can't be satisfied with my avatar oh my godddddddd



I've found all the avatars I've seen so far to be cute.

How do other people prepare potatos? Cause according to my mom I'm doing it backwards. I put in butter, sour cream, chili if I have some and cheese. But my mom says Im supposed to put in cheese first so the cheese melts.


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 11, 2019)

currently fighting the urge to chuck a frozen pizza into the oven at 9:34 pm hmm


----------



## rianne (Jan 11, 2019)

Doing a bunch of typical ""housewife"" tasks today despite no one being at home. I feel energized thus far and will likely sleep well tonight after everything is d o n e.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2019)

Sometimes I look back at all those random artworks, screenshots, and other crap from different Super Mario games that I saved on my old BlackBerry, and I think... damn, I was a strange child lmaooo


Though ngl I'm still highly obsessed with the series lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2019)

Despite getting decent sleep I still feel like crap! :/ Hopefully I'll feel better in time.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 11, 2019)

*b l e h h  h ....*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2019)

Nothing quite like lying in bed on a cold day and drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Same lmao. But I like all your avatars! This one is really cute.





Stella-Io said:


> I've found all the avatars I've seen so far to be cute.



aww thank you both!! x>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

^^^Same I also love your avatar zane!!!

I really messed up this time. I ultimate jinxed myself. This morning I said I was happy there was no snow, and now we will probably be under a level 2 snow warning by tomorrow morning lol


Edit: OH MY GOD I JUST WATCHED MY NEIGHBOR ACROAS THE STREET DRIFT LIKE A MADMAN INTO THEIR DRIVEWAY!! I had to figure it would happen cause they were going hella fast lol 
I started laughing hysterically. Wouldn't be surprised if they hard me all the way over here xDDD


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

2/3 of my accessories for my switch have shipped and i'm excited !!!!!!



xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^^Same I also love your avatar zane!!!



thank u your entire set up from avatar to collectibles is beautiful :0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

i know that avatar feels i keep flippin mine around lol but yeah that pika ah chu is real cute <3 love the old sprites.

also my computer is being real slow nowadays like..???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> thank u your entire set up from avatar to collectibles is beautiful :0


Aw thanks my boi ♡


I wonder what I should eat this morning...
Also the tea in our fridge is fermenting and now I'm sad cause it tastes weird : , (


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.mariowiki.com/Super_Mario's_Wacky_Worlds

I honestly wish someone could make this a proper game and release it functional.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> https://www.mariowiki.com/Super_Mario's_Wacky_Worlds
> 
> I honestly wish someone could make this a proper game and release it functional.



Tbh though if it was released on the CD-i it probably would've been a really mediocre platformer (we all know how terrible Hotel Mario was), so it's a good thing it was cancelled. But yeah if someone remade it now it would be pretty interesting to watch/play.

I honestly love the title. Nintendo needs to make more Super Mario games woth outlandish titles lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2019)

am i just never gonna get unbanned from tbt discord wadda hell
i even asked


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh though if it was released on the CD-i it probably would've been a really mediocre platformer (we all know how terrible Hotel Mario was), so it's a good thing it was cancelled. But yeah if someone remade it now it would be pretty interesting to watch/play.
> 
> I honestly love the title. Nintendo needs to make more Super Mario games woth outlandish titles lol



yeah hence i said proper game and not as the cd-i one lol.

and yeah they should release the most annoying SMM game levels for 3ds/wii u into one official cartridge before they kill off both.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2019)

I hate being neurotic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

gonna try those vegan microwave dishes tomorrow for lunch they look hella deeeeelish AND NO ****ING NUTS yesss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

This is, without a doubt, the greatest video ever made.


----------



## Espurr (Jan 13, 2019)

Quick reminder that the blue and yellow toads in New Super Mario Bros. Wii are unofficially named _Bucken-Berry_ and _Ala-Gold_, respectively.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

smoothie smooth


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2019)

Not looking forward to this doc appointment in the morning... May not like the news but I'm praying.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Not looking forward to this doc appointment in the morning... May not like the news but I'm praying.



wishing for the best for u <3


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> wishing for the best for u <3



Aw thanks love <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, I have a Toy Hammer at last.  I'm broke, but I have one.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

This waiting room is way crowded, if I wasn't anxious before I am now lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you Halo 4 for making me hate spaceships.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well, I have a Toy Hammer at last.  I'm broke, but I have one.



It takes a lot of willpower to be able to spend 4.5k of your precious tbt on a collectible, and for that (but not that only) I respect you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also those are some tired fluffers right there


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2019)

mom **** u i did not ask for that eww meat dinner


----------



## princepoke (Jan 14, 2019)

yall should directly proceed to shoo me away everytime u see me post on the forums rn bc im supposed to be working smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2019)

also that vegan microwave dish was ****ing delish send me 9237


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

Luckily not in need of surgery, just pill treatments. Hopefully, it treats me well!


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2019)

i'm so sleepy !!!!!!!!! but i'm home early so i'm happy. :]


----------



## rianne (Jan 14, 2019)

*Mini storytime random thoughts!*

When I was cuddling with my partner the other day, he mentioned my plan to eventually start working out at the gym. He's supportive but voiced his concerns lol. 

_"Please don't lose your butt; I don't want it to get smaller." 

"I can't control that," I said jokingly.

"Yes you caaaaan. Just be careful, do your lunges. . ." 

"Okay, babe."_



Big lol. He's shook so easily at times.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

rianne said:


> When I was cuddling with my partner the other day, he mentioned my plan to eventually start working out at the gym. He's supportive but voiced his concerns lol.
> 
> _"Please don't lose your butt; I don't want it to get smaller."
> 
> ...



LMAO hilarious

I forgot what I came to this thread to post now. I'll try again later


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh shoot I should be asleep. But I was working on another art piece for someone so I guess it's justified.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm back at my dorm and honestly I'm a bit surprised at how much I missed my Supra Mayro no sew blanket lmao


Seriously the only blanket that can top this one is my 55 lb fuzzy comforter. If there was a way to combine the two I could have _the ultimate blanket!!_


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2019)

might have a crush and AaaaAaa. it feels nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow that sounds nice but if u wanna sacrifice free time for basically travelling across places that far... uhh well i'm not care ig shrugs.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

rianne said:


> When I was cuddling with my partner the other day, he mentioned my plan to eventually start working out at the gym. He's supportive but voiced his concerns lol.
> 
> _"Please don't lose your butt; I don't want it to get smaller."
> 
> ...



LOL that's adorable


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2019)

Limes. Limes are so good. I even like those hint of Lime chips from Tostinos(?) and the lime chips from Lays.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 15, 2019)

Making friends is hard


----------



## princepoke (Jan 16, 2019)

i got an ipad abt 2 days ago n i think everyone arnd me can tell how much im planning to coddle it lmao
i bought it for rlly cheap with its full box n a full box apple pencil
and have spent:
~24usd on a sturdy case with a pencil slot
~8usd on a bluetooth keyboard
~18usd on a pouch
gon spend ~9usd on a tempered glass for it, and am thinking abt getting one of those silicon connectors for the apple pencil back that costs ~6usd if i need it

and procreate n goodnotes are another 10usd each n oof there goes all my savings......


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 16, 2019)

Me: I need to work out and watch what I eat

Also me: *sits around for most of my free time, eating mostly junk food* nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

lmaooo some customers that act hilariously rude so you have to keep on dat smile and try not to laugh him out in front of the store lmaooo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Me: I need to work out and watch what I eat
> 
> Also me: *sits around for most of my free time, eating mostly junk food* nice



You ever just see a post so relatable that it makes you contemplate your whole life?  That just happened to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Making friends is hard



Actually it's quite impossible. I'm gonna bet my mom $20 that i won't make a single close friend while I'm in college.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually it's quite impossible. I'm gonna bet my mom $20 that i won't make a single close friend while I'm in college.



Same tbh ;-;


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same tbh ;-;



We can be friends my love x:



Also, can't wait til I start eating healthy again, feeling like crap. It's mainly finances in the way.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> We can be friends my love x:




Aww ty dear <3


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 16, 2019)

spite is a completely valid reason for self improvement yeehaw


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 16, 2019)

I ordered a black cat kigurumi today and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

so much pretty stuff at work i should save though ****


----------



## mogyay (Jan 16, 2019)

omg being an adult and making friends is IMPOSSIBLE, i wish there was like a dating site for friends, or a tinder for friends


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

^that'd be nice if i could find someone being such a crazy nut as me imo


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheila said:


> so much pretty stuff at work i should save though ****



If you don't mind me asking, where do you work? For some reason I thought you worked in the food industry.

I want to buy stuff augh, I need more tbt.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

ohh lol no. i do work practice at a second hand store and i buy way too much ahaha


----------



## Marte (Jan 16, 2019)

I want to dye my hair blonde! Blonde hair is just.. love. But I don't want to do any damage to it. BUT this is when I'm young and have my chance. BUT I don't want to do all the stress that comes with it. 

Halp.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

I am loyal to King Dedede, my lord and savior, and of course, Team Rocket.

Prepare for trouble, hammer time.


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I am loyal to King Dedede, my lord and savior, and of course, Team Rocket.
> 
> Prepare for trouble, hammer time.


Does this mean Kirby and Ash Ketchum will start working together? :0


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> Does this mean Kirby and Ash Ketchum will start working together? :0



against me??? no way!!!! I'll be blasting off again!!


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> against me??? no way!!!! I'll be blasting off again!!






@1:38 ?King Dedede?s blasting off again!?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> @1:38 “King Dedede’s blasting off again!”



nO my LoRD ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2019)

Honestly I think my friends on this forum are the only people (besides my mom) keeping me from going insane due to loneliness. So to all my friends, I really appreciate you and hope y'all know how awesome you are ♡


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

^I always thought you were pretty cool!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

Gettin reeeeal tired of my phone dropping bars all the time.


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2019)

I have to get up extra early tomorrow ;/ trying not to let it stress me out for the rest of the night but ugh, I hate having to try to be on time for everything


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

Zane said:


> I have to get up extra early tomorrow ;/ trying not to let it stress me out for the rest of the night but ugh, I hate having to try to be on time for everything



I'm the opposite. While I don't enjoy gettin up early, I can't stand the thought of me being late, so I'll get up as early as I have to if it means I get there before my appointed time (like work or other appointments).


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

If anyone knows a restaurant with free food that delivers for no charge in FL please lmk lol


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2019)

My SD card somehow managed to wiggle it's way out of the slot a bit of my 3DS; so when I opened it back up it looked like the card wasn't even registering at all. The seconds it took to reinsert the card to see if everything was alright was something else.

Now that I'm thinking about it, if anyone wants to help their SD live longer; always "eject" your SD from whatever you're reading it from first before actually physically removing it. There's always a chance it can corrupt if you don't.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

Now I remember why I've been keeping myself safe from you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

I like how it's everywhere like eat vegan it's good for you etc. Yes it is if you can eat nuts and peanuts, like bruh there are people who are allergic and have to skip on loads


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Can't wait to get a freaking Switch!!


----------



## princepoke (Jan 17, 2019)

im sleepy
why am i slways sleepy


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Suicide Silence is death_core_, not death metal! GET IT RIGHT, PEOPLE!!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2019)

Would it be wrong to start a formal email with ?hey d@$&weed??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Would it be wrong to start a formal email with “hey d@$&weed”?



Absolutely not, why would it be wrong XD


----------



## Zane (Jan 17, 2019)

I want a shiny Ditto but I don't think I have a friend safari with Ditto in it (gonna have to check later ) and I hate SOS chaining. @@



Stella-Io said:


> I'm the opposite. While I don't enjoy gettin up early, I can't stand the thought of me being late, so I'll get up as early as I have to if it means I get there before my appointed time (like work or other appointments).



Ooo believe me I was up before the sun rose! Haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Suicide Silence is death_core_, not death metal! GET IT RIGHT, PEOPLE!!



Lol, issues.

Anyway that shirt I tried on was fitting alright but why the hell do I have such large boobs like, I'm thin as heck??


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 17, 2019)

There’s an episode of The Game on and it’s... confusing? Like the way the sets look and the way it’s shot it looks like a drama, but there’s a laugh track and everything.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2019)

I just watched Shrek Retold and it was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Lol, issues.
> 
> Anyway that shirt I tried on was fitting alright but why the hell do I have such large boobs like, I'm thin as heck??



Well I'm sorry but it really does irritate me!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Well I'm sorry but it really does irritate me!



Don't mind her she's not the serious type


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2019)

WOW TODAY WAS EVENTFUL

And holy heck do my feet hurt...


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2019)

It’s hard not to come across as spiteful and passive aggressive when that’s all you are


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

If you look like your mayor.. are you cosplaying your mayor, or is your mayor cosplaying you...?! O-O


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm really liking how my freshly redecorated rooms in New Leaf look and feel.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2019)

kinda wanna apply for a job kinda sure I'm way under-qualified...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2019)

if u actually go smell ppl's armpits im worried

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Don't mind her she's not the serious type



lolllll same to you :]

also why did someone had to buy those pants today like 1 hour before i could have had then **** u gurl in store


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> If you look like your mayor.. are you cosplaying your mayor, or is your mayor cosplaying you...?! O-O



OMG deep. Really makes you think.



Sheila said:


> also why did someone had to buy those pants today like 1 hour before i could have had then **** u gurl in store



Just do what I did with the last pumpkin pie during Thanksgiving time- hide it. No one can buy it if they can't find it B)


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2019)

i kind of uhhhh wasted my whole day off


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> OMG deep. Really makes you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Just do what I did with the last pumpkin pie during Thanksgiving time- hide it. No one can buy it if they can't find it B)


Lmaooo when I worked in the bakery a lot of workers would come buy and ask us to put stuff up on the racks in the back for them. Management eventually cracked down on it, but we'd have pretty big stacks at a time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

OMFG I HATE when customers look at the shelves behind me or at the racks, I personally find it so rude, they'll do it right in front of my face. Like what's wrong with the bread in your hand?

Oh but pumpkin pie needs to be refrigerated, so I was able to hide it in the decorators fridge, where customers can't look.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2019)

Well I just found out today that I'm distantly related to Andrew Jackson. That means that I'm distantly related to two former US presidents, as I found out a little over two years ago that I'm also distantly related to Lyndon B. Johnson.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 19, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> OMFG I HATE when customers look at the shelves behind me or at the racks, I personally find it so rude, they'll do it right in front of my face. Like what's wrong with the bread in your hand?
> 
> Oh but pumpkin pie needs to be refrigerated, so I was able to hide it in the decorators fridge, where customers can't look.



I wonder how many times you could put "let's get this bread" in your sentences before some customer catches on lmao. I gave up on making eye contact with customers ages ago since I realised half of them don't want to talk anyway, so give it back to them when they don't make eye contact!

On another note, I might actually be close to finishing my town in AC after too many years


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2019)

@Stell-Io.. yeah next time if er get those I'mma put them behind the skirts because no one literally buy those skirts lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 19, 2019)

What am I doing here at 3:20 AM


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2019)

I hope I can see you tomorrowwww


----------



## Bcat (Jan 19, 2019)

I am one of 6 people in this restaurant under the age of 75 lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2019)

I fully support ppl who don't eat pork meat for whatever reason, it is hella yuck


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 19, 2019)

I remembered Hazel once ending one of her letters with "from plucky Hazel", realized that there's one uchi villager called Plucky and started wondering if she ever ends her letters with "from plucky Plucky".


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> @Stell-Io.. yeah next time if er get those I'mma put them behind the skirts because no one literally buy those skirts lol



Just make sure one of the other workers doesn't put it back, you gotta stalk the item all day.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I am one of 6 people in this restaurant under the age of 75 lmao



Was it a buffet?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2019)

Ugh so bored, I have zero inspiration to draw also. I just need to kill time till 11.


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2019)

new avi & sig i’m quite satisfied


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2019)

Idk just missing people.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

It's 1:27am, I didn't even sleep for very long and now my body wants me to get up?? Nah I'm just gonna go ahead and go back to sleep lol thanks tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



xii said:


> new avi & sig i’m quite satisfied



I like your new avatar!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Just make sure one of the other workers doesn't put it back, you gotta stalk the item all day.



hell yeah lmao T_T like one hour before i could have bough them life sucks bc we almost never get cool pants like that ughhhh.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Might consider fasting this coming week. As long as I'm juicing in the morning and taking my vitamin D, should be okay.


----------



## princepoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Despite everything, imactually really enjoying my ipad-using experience, and i think its pretty intuitive.
Also, i wonder why Life Be Lyk Dat


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 20, 2019)

drinking the rest of that energy drink leaving work wasn't the brightest idea hmmmm


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

can kyurem stop being shiny locked in my US game kthx.

(yeah i know it's not but it very so feels like it is 'cause i've exited and re-entered his hole and tried way too many times now.)


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2019)

Just made the most clumsy first impression on my new job, can't do nothing but laugh xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

My mom just asked me if I know what a floppy disk is lmaooo

Edit: also this rainbow stack of N64 is so aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

floppy disks are life !!

also mom i love your entire free time revolves yelling at me lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2019)

i’m cold


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My mom just asked me if I know what a floppy disk is lmaooo
> 
> Edit: also this rainbow stack of N64 is so aesthetically pleasing.
> View attachment 223355



Are all of those N64s yours?


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2019)

omg rainbow n64s ♥ good post 10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are all of those N64s yours?



No but holy **** I wish they were!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> omg rainbow n64s ♥ good post 10/10



Heck yes ♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

lolol you hypocrite


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 20, 2019)

I think I prefer the cheaper store brand ranch and cheese Dorito like chips over the real ones.


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

Off again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm just now learning about The Sapling Forum lol
Also apparently MapleSilver and wildtown are there???


I might join just out of curiosity


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Got the ingredients I need to juice every morning and have a decent meal daily. Let's hope I can keep this up for a week lol.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2019)

Lmao dumb cat got herself accidentally locked out and then came begging at the sliding glass door


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)

This.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm just now learning about The Sapling Forum lol
> Also apparently MapleSilver and wildtown are there???
> 
> 
> I might join just out of curiosity



Sapling what now?

@*Bcat* Aw poor kitty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm just now learning about The Sapling Forum lol
> Also apparently MapleSilver and wildtown are there???
> 
> 
> I might join just out of curiosity



I just checked it out and the layout is dull and very confusing.  No thanks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just checked it out and the layout is dull and very confusing.  No thanks.



Yeah and it seems like the forum is highly inactive, so I doubt I'll be going on a lot.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 20, 2019)

Are y'alls sure you're not talking about ACC?  I'm a member ahaha

I wish it were more active thou. There is this thread of me and one other person going back and forth.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Are y'alls sure you're not talking about ACC?  I'm a member ahaha



The Sapling Forums is definitely a thing, and no I'm not talking about ACC. I've been on that forum for a while now but I never use it.

Also apparently I'm the top layer today with (this post included) 44 posts. Doin gr9 yall


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Red moon tonight! Hope I catch it?


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Red moon tonight! Hope I catch it?


<3 I love red moons!


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2019)

my town is finally complete villager wise


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2019)

Becoming a lil more open minded about the more mainstream variety of metal music, such as alternative metal and metalcore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Gotta binge watch more AVGN lol I can't stop


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> <3 I love red moons!



Same! Just finished watching it out in the cold, but well worth it <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

i could barely catch the red moon tonight oop


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 21, 2019)

xii said:


> i could barely catch the red moon tonight oop


I usually don't want to go out after dark around here either way, we have some funny tweakers though. There is some footage on youtube.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

xii said:


> i could barely catch the red moon tonight oop



I usually don't catch it here either because so many building and stuff in the area so it's basically behind everything and I'm not going outside when it's -10 C in the middle of the night yay colds.

I tried looking for it when it was some red variation a couple of years ago but yeah kinda hopeless because you didn't see it well here in general.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 21, 2019)

I could see the lunar eclipse for a little while in the morning! The sky was still all dark and surprisingly clear, and I'm glad I could catch a glimpse of it. It looked cool.  I usually don't get to see these things because of all the clouds or a generally bad view.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 21, 2019)

I feel very sociable today. This isnt normal


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The Sapling Forums is definitely a thing, and no I'm not talking about ACC. I've been on that forum for a while now but I never use it.
> 
> Also apparently I'm the top layer today with (this post included) 44 posts. Doin gr9 yall



I was joking, cause ACC is pretty slow and people say they dislike their layout.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

ACC can go burn for real :^^^) Also I hope this cold is not too bad sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I was joking, cause ACC is pretty slow and people say they dislike their layout.



It's hard to tell if you're joking or not in this communication format :/


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2019)

ten minutes to steven universe! Man, I'm hype!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2019)

didn't know about the red moon till now oops


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ten minutes to steven universe! Man, I'm hype!



ok that was awesome. But that felt like a series finale???


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

man i just need hybrids & no one is replying :[


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

What is with everyone and putting earrape in their vids?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ok that was awesome. But that felt like a series finale???



Ikr? Makes me wonder, will the movie pick up where the finale last show left off, or will it be a movie where if you have no SU backround you can still watch it? I hope it's not the latter, I feel that would be bad for all the dedicated SU fans.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

The original Castlevania is hard as balls! Fun though!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

It was nice talking and playing with you again. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

when u suddenly crave a shiny reshiram </3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ok that was awesome. But that felt like a series finale???



In the lead up to the episode I?d heard a couple times that it was written in such a way that it could be the series finale if the show didn?t get renewed for more seasons. 

I?ve yet to watch it myself, but hopefully I?ll have time after class today!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 22, 2019)

Just saw a fruit tree on Pocket Camp with two perfect fruits. Didn't even know that was possible. Now I'm never going to want to shake my apple tree again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2019)

Who knew spinach & crab dip could be so good?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

I love my first class of the semester already!  I had the professor last semester so he was super friendly towards me, and we got to read children's books.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2019)

A quick dip in the tub to warm up after being out in the snow has somehow turned into an hour spent lying here listening to music. Oops.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Who knew spinach & crab dip could be so good?



i did. It's one of my faves!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2019)

Spoiler: steven universe spoilers



Highkey want to change my avi to rainbow 2.0 but I don't really want to be 'that person' and have a SU icon


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Who knew spinach & crab dip could be so good?



sounds delish!

someone sell or gift me a weird doll pls

also damn cold go away


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: steven universe spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Highkey want to change my avi to rainbow 2.0 but I don't really want to be 'that person' and have a SU icon



BE THAT PERSON 



Spoiler: SU spoilers



I love all the Gurren Lagann references but I kind of want to just change my icon back to Blue Diamond lol... I love her. 

Overall spoilers I?m really satisfied with this episode! Ngl I?d be fine if it really were the series finale because I?m not entirely sure where they can go with this, unless there really is some type of higher being who created the diamonds themselves, and White Diamond?s desire to be perfect wasn?t something self-imposed. Guess we?ll see because I?m guessing we won?t get anything else until the movie this fall.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> BE THAT PERSON



the deed is done.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> the deed is done.



Yaaaas hahaha I love it!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2019)

We technically haven't seen everythin there is to see about HomeWorld. We don't know how the diamonds are made, we assume White made Yellow and Blue, and possibly Pink. Why is it that each 'generation' of diamond gets smaller than the last? 



Spoiler: don't read, spoils



Why did White have Pink Pearl? Why did White even keep her, especially since the crack on her physical form could be seen as defective?



Still some questions, mostly about the Diamonds,  that haven't been answered. Im not sure thou if the movie will go in depth about any of this.



Spoiler: more spoils



also wish we could have seen more of Obsidian, and that each fusion didn't feel like a rush job.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> We technically haven't seen everythin there is to see about HomeWorld. We don't know how the diamonds are made, we assume White made Yellow and Blue, and possibly Pink. Why is it that each 'generation' of diamond gets smaller than the last?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are pretty much all thoughts I had as well!



Spoiler: SU spoilers



I think Pink Pearl was the one who was helping Pink/Steven get dressed in that one flashback he had, yes? I'm guessing WD took her (possibly punished her-- saw a pretty creepy fan art about this after LFHTHW came out) after she "overindulged" Pink; it seems she doesn't like waste, though, so I'm guessing that's why she "refurbished" her instead of outright destroying her (also could have something to do with HW's resource crisis).

Either way, I could sit here and theorize all day lol, but it is nice that there are still questions to be answered, and I can see them showing more of the rebuilding of Homeworld after all this, and the inevitable clashes they'll still experience there. I guess part of what's making me wonder is that, after this seasons-long buildup to the diamonds, I'm not sure if anything else will be this high-stakes.

But I also enjoy the series' more light-hearted episodes, so... idk. Either way, I'm happy with the special, and would've been fine if that had been the end, but I'm also glad they're continuing on with it! /ramble


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2019)

PSA the ppl on the discord are super nice wowiee (if u said hi to me on there and I missed it I'm sorryyy I had 2 run)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2019)

I was secretly hoping that the TBT Staff would give us like 10 tbt for being so patient with the site lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was secretly hoping that the TBT Staff would give us like 10 tbt for being so patient with the site lol



Yeah why has there been no makeup TBT


----------



## Dim (Jan 24, 2019)

Yay! Bring Me the Horizon’s amo album comes out tomorrow! I’m so excited!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 25, 2019)

This class is so boring.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was secretly hoping that the TBT Staff would give us like 10 tbt for being so patient with the site lol



Same like wtf greedy staff. 

raffle a weird doll pls

also lmao ppl not checking their emails before they send loll


----------



## Bcat (Jan 25, 2019)

The new Backstreet Boys album is fire honestly


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 25, 2019)

Speaking of TBT bells,

I thought I would get an NPC gryoid notice saying I got 70 TBT, but I actually can't tell if I did or not. I want to day yes, cause I spent 100, at that time I had almost near 600. Now I have like 530? But I've been making posts today.


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Wowzerz! I got 1 Youtube subscriber! Too bad I never post any videos! :^)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 25, 2019)

Nox said:


> Wowzerz! I got 1 Youtube subscriber! Too bad I never post any videos! :^)



Time to post a special one subscriber video just for them.


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Time to post a special one subscriber video just for them.


Rolf: A celebration I say!


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2019)

I won't be upset if u don't do anything for valentines day but hhhhh it would make me so happy D;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 26, 2019)

Work sucked but at least I’m home now. :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I won't be upset if u don't do anything for valentines day but hhhhh it would make me so happy D;



Aw I hope y’all get to do something together! 

It’s hard to believed Valentine’s Day is coming up so soon already haha.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 26, 2019)

All day, I've been meaning to get off my lazy butt and do something productive but it's already almost 6 PM and I have done nothing productive today.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah that's right. Valentine's Day IS almost here! Which means I'll have to listen to a lot of single pringles whine and complain about being single! BOO-****ing-HOO! I've been single for 30 years, you don't see me wallowing in misery!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 26, 2019)

Lol single Pringles

I might work on Valentines Day, ringing up lots of chocolate covered strawberries, velvet cupcakes and romance-y foods like that. Maybe it'll distract me that I've never spent a Valentines in a relationship :*D Maybe


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2019)

I think Luca can stay <3

Also, my family looking out for me and my friend as we've both been very sick lately. I love them a bunch.


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm already up late and I just drank a big ol' cappuccino 8)) why 8)))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Work sucked but at least I?m home now. :^)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know!! It really snuck up this year p: eeeeeee
p.s. once again you have the best signature omg I miss playing with Tamagotchis! Haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I think Luca can stay <3
> 
> Also, my family looking out for me and my friend as we've both been very sick lately. I love them a bunch.



omg.. i hope <3 prayers for Luca!
--

anyways i really don't want this meeting tomorrow since it was supposed to be my full day off -.- sigh


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2019)

Stayed up late and attempted the super single battle challenge at the battle tree at least four times only to make it twenty battles in.  I thought this strategy was foolproof.  What am I doing with my time (rhetorical question)?  Smh


----------



## rianne (Jan 27, 2019)

That mint hot chocolate was divine. :3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 27, 2019)

Zane said:


> I'm already up late and I just drank a big ol' cappuccino 8)) why 8)))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha I've been thinking of getting one of the new ones, but I've heard they're pretty simplistic in comparison to the OG Tamagotchi so idk!

Hope you got to sleep okay. o:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2019)

My strawberries and cream cough drops taste more like a medicinal toasted marshmallow.



Spike Spiegel said:


> Stayed up late and attempted the super single battle challenge at the battle tree at least four times only to make it twenty battles in.  I thought this strategy was foolproof.  What am I doing with my time (rhetorical question)?  Smh



It has been awhile for me, do you want to go into what you are using?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> My strawberries and cream cough drops taste more like a medicinal toasted marshmallow.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been awhile for me, do you want to go into what you are using?



I’m using a Choice Scarf Durant with Entrainment on it and the Truant ability, Mega Blaziken with Swords Dance, Protect, Double Kick, and Fire Punch, and a Ghostium Z Jellicent with Scald, Shadow Ball, Ice Beam, and Psychic.  I got beat by Plumeria at 20 battles last time because I couldn’t find a way to deal with her Toxapex well, but I swapped out Dazzling Gleam for Psychic on Jellicent and didn’t even have to end up facing her this time.  I currently have the challenge on pause with 21 wins in a row this time.  I don’t think I’ll have too many problems from here on out if I just play well and be careful.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheila said:


> omg.. i hope <3 prayers for Luca!



Ah thank you, hope so too! <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I’m using a Choice Scarf Durant with Entrainment on it and the Truant ability, Mega Blaziken with Swords Dance, Protect, Double Kick, and Fire Punch, and a Ghostium Z Jellicent with Scald, Shadow Ball, Ice Beam, and Psychic.  I got beat by Plumeria at 20 battles last time because I couldn’t find a way to deal with her Toxapex well, but I swapped out Dazzling Gleam for Psychic on Jellicent and didn’t even have to end up facing her this time.  I currently have the challenge on pause with 21 wins in a row this time.  I don’t think I’ll have too many problems from here on out if I just play well and be careful.



I forget the team I had, but I remember using a dragon dance Salamence, bulky physical Aegislash, Tsareena, Bewear, maybe a Banette or Gengar. There was a bulky walrein that kept using sheer cold.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)

Coffee at two o' clock in the morning. Brilliant.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm crying its past 12am here and I walked past my parents room and I'm pretty sure I just heard my mum say "don't touch my ****ing buddha" in her sleep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2019)

Woke up sick in the night, like nauseous and with a sore throat but I'm actually not feeling too bad now and it's only been a few hours? Like was that the shortest cold in the universe or wth? Probably didn't even need to call in to work whoooopps
--
nvm it's starting to come back on me eeeughhh 



Lady Timpani said:


> Haha I've been thinking of getting one of the new ones, but I've heard they're pretty simplistic in comparison to the OG Tamagotchi so idk!
> 
> Hope you got to sleep okay. o:



I didn't know they still made them!  That's too bad, they shouldn't  fix what's not broke. ;/ Maybe you can find an older one on eBay or something hahah 
& I did actually ! A sign that I truly drink too much caffeine lol sometimes it has no effect on me at all @.@


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2019)

That’s gonna be a big yikes from me dawg


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 30, 2019)

I think I might've found a way to get those stripped screws out. I'll probably try it tomorrow.


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2019)

Another short day. My back says yes but my bank account say no. Lol

My headache from this morning is coming back X(


----------



## Bcat (Jan 30, 2019)

lmfao my dad getting all worked up about an internet troll is hilarious


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2019)

Tetris isn’t the precursor to Minecraft, mom


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2019)

It's cold af out!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

Lol, interesting sales (credits @ serebii);

In The Site Department

Pok?mon Sales Data

Today is Nintendo's quarterly financial release and with it comes various sales data for the Pok?mon 3DS and Switch games. As of December 31st 2018, the Pok?mon game sales are as follows
Pok?mon X & Y: 16.37 million
Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire: 14.17 million
Pok?mon Sun & Moon: 16.14 million
Pok?mon Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon: 8.28 million
Pok?mon Let's Go, Pikachu! & Let's Go, Eevee: 10 million

Really interesting to see 3DS games are doing so good, especially the gen 6 games. Lmao @ LGO games doing so "bad", but then those joke game are basically either diehard fans or newbies to the game who just think it's cute with something Pok?mon not on mobile? Idk, GO should never have been a thing.

(yet they like never do stuff for 3ds just to try killing it off lmaooo)


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 31, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> I think I might've found a way to get those stripped screws out. I'll probably try it tomorrow.


I tried but it did not work.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2019)

Strawberry fruitella are addictive. I really need to stop buying them in multipacks they don't last long.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2019)

I haven't been able to sleep all night but now that I have to start getting ready to go to school I'm exhausted zzz


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 31, 2019)

people who draw with flat colours are powerful....


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 31, 2019)

The people with the American Jewish Archives are super helpful.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

last day at work today hnnnnng. but they were really cute and even gave me a flower aaa <3

starting a new internship on monday and hopefully they will hire me for half a year afterwards so i hope it goes well D: gonna miss ppl at the second hand shop now thooo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2019)

So apparently my shiny Suicune had Pokerus and now my Reshiram and shiny Swablu have it??? What???


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So apparently my shiny Suicune had Pokerus and now my Reshiram and shiny Swablu have it??? What???



woop

also what u have a shiny suicine.. gief.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

I really need to file my nails, I cut them the other day but forgot to file them and now they're basically weapons.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I forget the team I had, but I remember using a dragon dance Salamence, bulky physical Aegislash, Tsareena, Bewear, maybe a Banette or Gengar. There was a bulky walrein that kept using sheer cold.



Yeah, I got to 32 wins in a row this time and made some careless mistakes to lose.  I realized that I need to replace Ice Beam with Recover on Jellicent though, as I just remembered Jellicent can learn Recover.  That should help me in situations where the opponent sends out a Slowbro/Slowking/Jellicent and boost me to 50 wins in a row.  I’m taking a break from it for now though as I’m a little burnt out from it at the moment.  That sounds like a good team you used.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> woop
> 
> also what u have a shiny suicine.. gief.



Yeah it was one I got from ISK33N.TV through a Wonder Trade.

Also now my Giratina has Pokerus lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah it was one I got from ISK33N.TV through a Wonder Trade.
> 
> Also now my Giratina has Pokerus lmao



Omg lucky, hmu if u ever plan to sell thoooo.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Lol at the amount of people *****ing when a Japanese game don't includes english voice acting. That's the reason I keep game sound off most of the time. those dubs are 99% **** and honestly since those games are a lot about reading then maybe that is not a game for you, or if you just want it "lol just cause i can ***** about it' go burn.


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

The Lego 2 movie actually seems pretty funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> The Lego 2 movie actually seems pretty funny.



It can't be worse than the sausage party or whatever it was named lmaoo.


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2019)

no one wants to sell their pok?balls and i'm probably gonna get bored and do something stupid with these bells D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2019)

^try stashing them in the ADB if it helps...

but yeah i feel ya when you really want *that* lineup and ppl don't wanna sell or said collectible owners are inactive


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ^try stashing them in the ADB if it helps...
> 
> but yeah i feel ya when you really want *that* lineup and ppl don't wanna sell or said collectible owners are inactive



Miror B.!!!!!!!!! ♥.♥

yeah maybe I'll try that, I can't trust myself. :I Hahah I thought it would be easier since the collectible is so new.. alas


----------



## petaI (Feb 3, 2019)

right now i'm feeling so uneasy. i just told my friend i had a crush on another girl in our friend group, and i'm so fearful that she'll tell her. i don't know if i can trust her with my secret now. why didn't i think this through...


----------



## Bcat (Feb 3, 2019)

I can’t breathe. I almost reactivated my Twitter just to retweet this:

https://twitter.com/RTSportsTalk/status/1092231274880585728?s=20


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> It can't be worse than the sausage party or whatever it was named lmaoo.


OH GOD someone showed the most disturbing scene to me. I wanted to stop so bad but I was told to watch the whole thing. ;_;


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)

Esoteric is the best music to zone out to!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> OH GOD someone showed the most disturbing scene to me. I wanted to stop so bad but I was told to watch the whole thing. ;_;



I've read that the script was reworked and improved upon after Rogan brought in some industry professionals. I've seen bad photos of earlier script scenes. It was going to include more gross out stuff.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 4, 2019)

Ume gummy umeh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2019)

I guess this book (The Mixquiahuala Letters) is pretty good. It's well written; even if some of the letters literally make no sense at all, I'm starting to understand the relationship between these two women and how they've struggled through and overcome so much.


Though I'm still not into feminist literature. Tbh if it were up to me I would stop reading this book. Alas, English classes call.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 4, 2019)

hmmm I wanna be loved


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

I went on a long walk and I'm really proud of myself, exercise isn't always easy for me because I have fatigue issues.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 4, 2019)

Saylor said:


> hmmm I wanna be loved



Big mood


----------



## rianne (Feb 4, 2019)

This is my 1000th post. 

Took me long enough, I know lol.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 5, 2019)

So tired after this weekend's research trip. Worth it, thouuuugh.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2019)

idk y certain ppl still compare me 2 the person i was in 2015 i was 12/13 literally leave me alone


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2019)

no integrity


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

Chinese sausage > Italian sausage.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2019)

_"I guess you guys aren't ready for that yet - but your kids are gonna love it."_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _"I guess you guys aren't ready for that yet - but your kids are gonna love it."_



HEY THAT'S MY FAVORITE MOVIE


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2019)

Ah.  Today... is a Dazzling Gleam kind of day.  Yeah.  

person in background: “what does that even mean?!?”


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 6, 2019)

I wonder if people think it’s as amazing as I do if u put ur hand in front of u and then u move it and now it’s in a different spot if it’s amazing to others cause to me it is. It’s amazing how fast time moves like one second my hand was there and now it’s here.


----------



## gobby (Feb 6, 2019)

I just figured out how to like posts... I've been clicking on the wrong button this whole time : ^)


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _"I guess you guys aren't ready for that yet - but your kids are gonna love it."_



I'm surprised I got this reference..nice!


----------



## rianne (Feb 7, 2019)

Big yikes @ all the self-sabotage irl.


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 7, 2019)

I can't stop picking at my lips and now they feel painful. Oop?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2019)

*sims 3 goes 75% off on origin*

me@me:NO. Absolutely NOT. You've already spent a ridiculous amount on sims 4 packs

also me@me: But it's only $12!!!1!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 7, 2019)

Bad choice #43 Buying a donut COVERED in gradulated sugar and not powdered sugar, like I thought. Still good thou.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been feeling really restless lately... think I have spring fever.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 7, 2019)

I hope my throat gets better


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2019)

this one Beatles song is stuck in my head right now like gdi its catchy af


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> I can't stop picking at my lips and now they feel painful. Oop?



Story of my life! You think YOUR lips are bad?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

i am the sweatiest person alive :^(


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2019)

there's a tulip on the banner this is not a drill


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

I should go heat up some soup...


----------



## Bcat (Feb 8, 2019)

i love creepy pasta fight me


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

I've been so productive today and it's only noon. I should have alcohol-free weekends more often.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't know what's worse; working Valentines Day and giving everyone orders of chocolate covered strawberries as a constant reminder of my own lonliness, or not working that day, home alone as a constant reminder of my own lonliness.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)

The most nauseating day of the year is coming up! Joy!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Psydye said:


> The most nauseating day of the year is coming up! Joy!



The most nauseating depressing day of the year is coming up.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't know what's worse; working Valentines Day and giving everyone orders of chocolate covered strawberries as a constant reminder of my own lonliness, or not working that day, home alone as a constant reminder of my own lonliness.





Psydye said:


> The most nauseating day of the year is coming up! Joy!





Stella-Io said:


> The most nauseating depressing day of the year is coming up.



The advice I gave my friend for Valentines Day isn't appropriate for a forum children can access, so I'll go with the second best advice I can offer: find a single friend to spend it with and be alone together.


----------



## WillowKid (Feb 10, 2019)

Why do memes exsist? and can we give the first memer a medal?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Tina said:


> The advice I gave my friend for Valentines Day isn't appropriate for a forum children can access, so I'll go with the second best advice I can offer: find a single friend to spend it with and be alone together.



Lol isn't appropriate now I'm curious.
I was toying with the idea of making a thread for all the lonely people to chat on Valentiens Day. We can all share that mutual feeling and talk about random stuff, hopefully being distracting for the day.
Plus my one friend is out of state for college, Idk if she will be here for Vday. Probably not.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)

Tina said:


> The advice I gave my friend for Valentines Day isn't appropriate for a forum children can access, so I'll go with the second best advice I can offer: find a single friend to spend it with and be alone together.



Well the reason I say nauseating is 'cause I legitimately can't stand romantic crap! :x


----------



## Bcat (Feb 10, 2019)

Thinking about deleting my reddit. The corporate influence and blatant censorship is getting pretty intense and i think I want out.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Thinking about deleting my reddit. The corporate influence and blatant censorship is getting pretty intense and i think I want out.



Hmm I’ve only been on reddit for about a year now so I’m pretty curious about what you mean. The ads are really annoying, so I feel you there, though.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

I hope I am ok soon it’s been almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## gobby (Feb 10, 2019)

should i eat this third slice of cake i ask myself as im alread_y eating itttt_


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Death is when you smudge your glasses with your finger prints.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 11, 2019)

Jeez, I need a new mouse. The current one I have is old and it's age is starting to show.


----------



## rianne (Feb 11, 2019)

Korean brand sheet masks give me life.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Hmm I’ve only been on reddit for about a year now so I’m pretty curious about what you mean. The ads are really annoying, so I feel you there, though.



Tldr a Chinese company-Tencent recently bought a huge stake in reddit (even though reddit is blocked in China) now suspiciously enough, posts about a musician being tortured to death in a Chinese ‘re-education’ camp are being taken down from the major news subreddits.....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Tldr a Chinese company-Tencent recently bought a huge stake in reddit (even though reddit is blocked in China) now suspiciously enough, posts about a musician being tortured to death in a Chinese ?re-education? camp are being taken down from the major news subreddits.....



Oof yeah I saw that this morning and figured that was probably what you were talking about. :/

I?ve been hearing some rumblings lately about major film companies avoiding doing certain things because they think they won?t be able to market the film in China, and I guess this is an extension or even progression of that. This whole thing is very disturbing and troubling.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

I hope I get better soon. I want my health better so I can wake up and have normal days again.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2019)

Because I like to explore Google Street View, I noticed the occasional retailer that will make their store interior able to be viewed. I find it interesting because it basically lets you browse their entire selection without having to leave your house, or spend time travelling. I might look for some of them the next time I'm really bored.

I also found a few museums that had Street View. It's definitely much more enjoyable to visit them in person, but that can be rather difficult if they're located halfway across the planet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2019)

I miss that one avatar I used to have of my boi Supra Mayro in a wedding dress lolllll
Good times those were indeed

Also I need to play luigis mansion again. Missin that boyo.




Edit: I should be trying to get rid of this darn migrane but Super Mario Kart music is too boppin loooo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 12, 2019)

It is past 1am. I'm not drunk, and I'm watching vine compilations and clips of the Golden Girls.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It is past 1am. I'm not drunk, and I'm watching vine compilations and clips of the Golden Girls.



Sounds like bedtime.  

Someone was looking at me on the train earlier. I kind of wish I'd said something and seen how it would have gone. But I missed a phone call last night from someone special and even though we're not together it turned into a moral dilemma.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 12, 2019)

Tina said:


> Sounds like bedtime.
> 
> Someone was looking at me on the train earlier. I kind of wish I'd said something and seen how it would have gone. But I missed a phone call last night from someone special and even though we're not together it turned into a moral dilemma. &#55357;&#56899;


While you're here, would I get an infraction for posting a song about oversized, molded silicone?


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> While you're here, would I get an infraction for posting a song about oversized, molded silicone?



It'd be fine to say it's name but without knowing lyrics/content of any possible videos it's hard to be more specific.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 12, 2019)

Tina said:


> It'd be fine to say it's name but without knowing lyrics/content of any possible videos it's hard to be more specific.



snip


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2019)

Then no. 

I'd also advise editing that name out of your post. I didn't think even the title would be offensive so I take blame for saying that it would be okay!


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 12, 2019)

I really wanna cuddle with Dan Avidan


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2019)

how people's dreams look like before tv even existed. (even before black and white tv existed)


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 12, 2019)

I will never understand why when I'm at work, and I ask anythin else, Spanish speaking people say yes when they really mean NO. NO they DON'T want anythin else but they say yes like they do wth.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2019)

why some villagers keep their eyes closed


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Should I pour out this freshly opened flat soda?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Freshly opened. Flat soda.

Fresh. Opened. Flat soda.

Man that's messed up.


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2019)

mm I'm snowed in today :T i knew mentioning how mild the winter had been was gonna jinx it lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

I wuv my cat. But she wont let me give her kisses on her nose. I gotta like sneak them in without fear of being clawed.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2019)

This is a great livestream to have playing in the background.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 13, 2019)

I reeeeeeeeally wanna get my cartilage re-pierced but I'm kind of nervous about it not turning out right again.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I reeeeeeeeally wanna get my cartilage re-pierced but I'm kind of nervous about it not turning out right again.



Cartilage is so damn tricky to heal - it feels luck based. I've approx 20 piercings and cartilage are only ones I've ever had difficulty with/retired.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

gamefreak should make more pokemon like claydol, the clay doll pokemon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2019)

Chant with me my brothers and sisters!

_LUGGYS MANSHUN
LUGGYS MANSHUN
LUGGYS MANSHUN_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 13, 2019)

_inserts anime questions here_


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

I've been thinking of getting another one. The only problem I've had with the one in my ear was because I wasn't wearing real material. The person at Spencers told me it was surgical steel. But after a month it would bleed alot. I would pick at the dry blood which caused it to bleed more, and it bled alot X_x


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 13, 2019)

Okay I guess it's time for me to finally play Rune Factory 4 haha



Tina said:


> Cartilage is so damn tricky to heal - it feels luck based. I've approx 20 piercings and cartilage are only ones I've ever had difficulty with/retired.



Ugh yeah I think you might be right about it being luck. I feel like I did everything right, but after two years it was still just really irritated and I got sick of it. It was really disappointing though. Do you still have any cartilage piercings or did you have to get rid of all of them? 


Stella-Io said:


> I've been thinking of getting another one. The only problem I've had with the one in my ear was because I wasn't wearing real material. The person at Spencers told me it was surgical steel. But after a month it would bleed alot. I would pick at the dry blood which caused it to bleed more, and it bled alot X_x



Oof that sucks! Did you get it pierced at Spencer's or just buy the jewelry there? Mine was pierced at a tattoo parlor and I'm pretty sure it was surgical steel, but for whatever reason my ear just didn't take to it. :/ I'm thinking about either getting it pierced with SS again and then removing it after the initial healing stage and putting a gold stud in or just getting it pierced with gold-- if I do get one again, anyway.


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I reeeeeeeeally wanna get my cartilage re-pierced but I'm kind of nervous about it not turning out right again.



I'm thinking about it too! I had had my cartilage and both my tragusses pierced, but I took them all out. I really would like one tragus piercing back.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ugh yeah I think you might be right about it being luck. I feel like I did everything right, but after two years it was still just really irritated and I got sick of it. It was really disappointing though. Do you still have any cartilage piercings or did you have to get rid of all of them?



I've one in my right ear (retired two others) and even after a few years the one remaining still gets irritated. Then an industrial in my left ear where one hole is fine but the other hole has a scar I'm still treating. I'm starting to accept that it might just not work. My piercer says some people just can't heal them well.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 13, 2019)

Halony said:


> I'm thinking about it too! I had had my cartilage and both my tragusses pierced, but I took them all out. I really would like one tragus piercing back.



Ooh nice! I always liked the look of the tragus but I was nervous to get something too "out there" for my first cartilage piercing so I just stuck to the helix. What I really wanted was an industrial bar, but now I'm glad I didn't get that first haha. Did you take them out because they were bothering you or for another reason?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Okay I guess it's time for me to finally play Rune Factory 4 haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it pierced at a piercing pagoda. I advise against SS because of my bloody ear experience with my cartilage. Gold is the best for piercing. I had zero problems with mine when I pierced it, it healed nicely, the hole didn't close, ect... I was also really adamant about spinning it and using the liquid thing. I bought the fake jewelry for my ear well after the healing stage.


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ooh nice! I always liked the look of the tragus but I was nervous to get something too "out there" for my first cartilage piercing so I just stuck to the helix. What I really wanted was an industrial bar, but now I'm glad I didn't get that first haha. Did you take them out because they were bothering you or for another reason?



My helix just never healed. I know you're not supposed to take it out while the wound is infected, but I couldn't take it any longer. I had the best night of sleep after that.
I've taken out my first tragus, because some acupuncture dude told me it was interfering with a pressure point. He said he could feel the obstruction by taking my pulse (I'll forever regret taking it out, since it was the only piercing that healed perfectly). I do believe in acupuncture, but not in the way he practiced it (anymore). I retired my second tragus after a few years of battling with scars.
I do want them all back, but I've currently been applying for jobs that wouldn't appreciate a piercing.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2019)

I stepped on a thorn before I went to bed last night and it still hurts, however my tired brain convinced me it was going to kill me somehow so I'm happy I'm still alive


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2019)

Aww everyone who I planned to send roses to sent to me first ;A; yall the bestttttt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2019)

lmao antena memoria airing like the same show about that Nini lady all day xD


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2019)

I feel empathy for you as a fellow human being and I'm sure you were doing the best that you could, but you need to accept that your mistakes have consequences. And the fact that you need to own up to the wrong you've done rather than sweep it under the rug like a coward


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

I hope I'm not gettin sick. I woke up with a slight sore throat but I have no idea what could have gotten me sick. Even after all this time I still have it.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2019)

The new Kim possible move was HORRIFIC omg


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 15, 2019)

When you do it for yourself, it's cowardice.
When you do it for someone, it's bravery.

Tilt was best villain, the only one who made me cry like a baby.


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2019)

i suuuure do have you on my mind (* u.u)~♥


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> The new Kim possible move was HORRIFIC omg



Ikr? Why do this to a good series? I watched it all the time as a kid and the movie does not do it justice.


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Ikr? Why do this to a good series? I watched it all the time as a kid and the movie does not do it justice.



Cash grab to younger kids who didn't grow up with the series. They water it down enough to pull in nostalgic people who watch it for the "lols" and younger kids who watch stuff like Monster High, Descendants, etc. :/ Disney Channel these days has fewer gems than its "heyday" which is unfortunate. Plus, Disney knows it would flop if it was a limited theatrical release. They don't take the ""right"" risks with their TV shows anymore. . .

- - -

This taro bubble tea is much needed. Ah. Haven't had my weekly bubble tea in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2019)

The person who set me the task of testing samples for chlamydia the day after Valentines Day has a strange sense of humour.


----------



## Halony (Feb 17, 2019)

I think spring is coming, which is my favourite season.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

If you don't like the way I am, well that's just too damn bad, isn't it?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2019)

Confidence right derr^

Feels like my sore throat has been going away, which is good cause I work in a food service industry and I go to work tomorrow. I don't want to be sick, but I have been coughing lately :/


----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2019)

^Man, hope you feel better! :/


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2019)

_*Most Bells*_
Jingle : 324,854 bells

WHY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> _*Most Bells*_
> Jingle : 324,854 bells
> 
> WHY



Greedy reindeers = capitalist holidays :^) jk but yeah someone could share cough.

also bruh i could eat bean salads all day every day


----------



## Peter (Feb 18, 2019)

feels soo good to doodle again . funny how one convo can inspire you to do somethin you haven't felt like in over a year


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

I frequently randomly think about how everyone sees through their own eyes just as I do...like everyone has their own inner monologue and stuff.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2019)

i love the smell of sweet JUSTICE in the afternoon!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

Peter said:


> feels soo good to doodle again . funny how one convo can inspire you to do somethin you haven't felt like in over a year



doodling is the best, i do it all the time on papers

also hope tomorrow will be more fun at work bruh stop having meeting in the main hall


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 19, 2019)

@God please let it actually snow, amen.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2019)

I like GODFlesh_88's signature about the cat. I find it relatable, true and funny.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 19, 2019)

Having to sneeze and then not sneezing is the worst ! What did I do to deserve this


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2019)

i agree with your words...but idk if you do judging by your actions


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

Omg I never knew potpourri was so good smelling. I arranged some on my candle tray and I can smell it across my room, it's so nice. Forget expensive room sprays, 5$ incense sticks and potpourri are the way to go.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2019)

Room sprays are unhealthy and gross, unless you maybe had a diarrhea or vomit attack lol. Kinda dislike incense as well because they smell chemical perfume (unless it's like actual incense and not said fake perfume ones)


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

I use sticks, the liquid ones just seem a extra and messy. With the stick all I do is get a plate to collect the ash, make sure it isn't right by somethin super flammable like paper, light it and bam. With the brand of incense I get it already comes with a holder.


----------



## rianne (Feb 21, 2019)

The premium item at Re-Tail is sea-snail shell.

I walk around my town and Octavian "pings" me to give me a sea-snail shell.

In conclusion: Octavian thinks I'm a broke *** lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 21, 2019)

Things look different when you change the angle - from where you look at it.

That thread makes me laugh hard btw.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)

If you drink orangejuice after brushing your teeth.. do you taste the orangejuice more or the toothpaste.. ?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

toothpaste, everything tastes toothpaste lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

These things need to kick in already. I want go sleepy-bye!


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 21, 2019)

it's real wanting an artstyle change hours lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 21, 2019)

I can't believe I have been on TBT for almost a year now. It feels like it's been a lot shorter for some reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I can't believe I have been on TBT for almost a year now. It feels like it's been a lot shorter for some reason.



The old saying goes, time flies by when you’re having fun.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2019)

Don't mind me, just using the eyeball method to see if this is too big to use as a potential sig


Hm I thought it would be wider. But I don't think I can add a line of text below it. Also it's supposed to be a gif, why is it not playing?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Don't mind me, just using the eyeball method to see if this is too big to use as a potential sig
> View attachment 223844
> Hm I thought it would be wider. But I don't think I can add a line of text below it. Also it's supposed to be a gif, why is it not playing?



shouldnt you find the link and use it? Thats how my gabi Gif works in my sig


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

It just SNOWED in LA County!!!!!! I don't live in the area where it snowed but everyone here is talking about it. Wild!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 22, 2019)

Ecstatic...


----------



## tumut (Feb 22, 2019)

MochiACNL said:


> It just SNOWED in LA County!!!!!! I don't live in the area where it snowed but everyone here is talking about it. Wild!


Lol it really be like that in California huh


----------



## rianne (Feb 22, 2019)

Meanwhile, there's a typhoon on its way to where I live. 

Saturday night to Sunday morning is gonna be w i l d and hopefully the power isn't out for too long if it cuts out. 

Idk how I fully handled months without electricity and running water post-typhoon as a kid. . .it was super boring, I do remember that much.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

I hope I can go up to 75% in hours cause man 50% is like nothing also i wanna get more stuff done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll never get over that Reggie puppet lol


Also Luigi if you could stop falling in lava and getting burned that would be perfect thank u


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

Finally feel happy today


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> shouldnt you find the link and use it? Thats how my gabi Gif works in my sig



Whoops, I downloaded these from Google and uploaded them here, I've never actually used the 'insert kmage from link' thing. I should go back and try to get their links, yesterday I found some gifs I like but idk if they fit.

Let's try this again-
Welp says file invalid, I can't tech.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Hope karma catches up to ya, *****! >:|


----------



## gobby (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Dear annoying gnats,

My ****ing coffee cup is not a swimming pool, so gtfo!

Sincerely, someone who's gonna destroy you next time this **** happens >:|


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

I watched "The Wizard" today... interesting movie, to say the least.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2019)

This gum... isn't very good. I wasn't super thrilled about it when I had it years ago, but I wanted variety from my usual orange trident gum. The flavor doesn't last long and the texture feels weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

Pok?mon Silver aged really bad holy **** lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2019)

Omg, I just can't draw lately. And I have 2 art pieces to do aaaugh.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Pok?mon Silver aged really bad holy **** lol



I think a lot of its Pok?mon sprites actually look fairly good today, but other than I agree that the newer games blow it out of the water.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I think a lot of its Pok?mon sprites actually look fairly good today, but other than I agree that the newer games blow it out of the water.



I don't mean sprites, I mean the game in general like bruh


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I don't mean sprites, I mean the game in general like bruh



I know you didn't mean the sprites. In fact I agree the game in general has aged badly. I was just saying something that I still happen to really like about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2019)

What did we do to deserve such a blessed creature as Waluigi?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I know you didn't mean the sprites. In fact I agree the game in general has aged badly. I was just saying something that I still happen to really like about it.



Oh okay I might have misread your post. But yeah comparing to like anything ds/3ds it's just umm, slow? And the fact there are not many pokemon when you need it, like water ones for surf etc. At least you can still clone on the vc version amirite?


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2019)

how and why did we go from Lincoln to Trump. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm still baffled that a Chain Chomp is a playable character in MT Aces lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2019)

I can smell my crunchberries from the next room.


Flare said:


> how and why did we go from Lincoln to Trump. :/



Memes.


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 24, 2019)

i got a bunch of stuff today for animal crossing today: all the sanrio sets, sloppy set, monster hunter set, eggplant cow & cucumber horse (thanks, yuki!), and some clovers (thanks, nanpan!). i feel like a king who has eaten all of the cream.


----------



## Peter (Feb 24, 2019)

tidying my bedroom / packing for a trip quickly turned into me sitting amongst a pile of stuff on my bed .


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2019)

Peter said:


> tidying my bedroom / packing for a trip quickly turned into me sitting amongst a pile of stuff on my bed .



me bc i'm trying to keep only items that spark joy but i'm too lazy to complete my task


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Peter said:


> tidying my bedroom / packing for a trip quickly turned into me sitting amongst a pile of stuff on my bed .



me.

also love your pokemon sig <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 24, 2019)

Peter said:


> tidying my bedroom quickly turned into me sitting amongst a pile of stuff on my bed .



This is so me, except everythin is on the floor also


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

When I went home I found my favorite cat curled up on my shoes when I walked back into the guest room.  It was the cutest thing ever


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 24, 2019)

Someone's playing favourites, don't let the other cats know


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I would honestly buy Mario Power Tennis just to watch Wario and Waluigi's wacky antics. That whole game is a joke and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 24, 2019)

Me: I'm gonna do something productive with my weekend!
_Me when I realize it's already 7:30 PM on a Sunday and I've done nothing productive all weekend_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm in dire need of some beef lo mein rn rip


Also wind could you please go away I'm trying to chill here in my room and I can't do that with you making the trees bang up against the side of the dorm building lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I just discovered the existence of a shy guy who wears flowers as a disguise, now that is too precious


----------



## gobby (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally I can die!

-me after finishing my valentines exchange drawing


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 24, 2019)

Feelings are weird


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

gobby said:


> View attachment 223908
> Finally I can die!
> 
> -me after finishing my valentines exchange drawing



Relate, I had a hard time doing my original ideas for the Valentine time exchange, so I changed the entire perspective and I'm finally getting somethin done.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm in dire need of some beef lo mein rn rip
> 
> 
> Also wind could you please go away I'm trying to chill here in my room and I can't do that with you making the trees bang up against the side of the dorm building lol
> ...



Ah, yes! He's from Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island, I believe! Also, I'm dreading the future.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

^best shy guy game, and one of my fave mario games as well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Ah, yes! He's from Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island, I believe!




Yeah I'd love to try that game, I unfortunately have never had the pleasure of playing any Yoshi game. Maybe someday.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I'd love to try that game, I unfortunately have never had the pleasure of playing any Yoshi game. Maybe someday.



If you have a New 3ds or new 2ds model you can get the snes port from the VC, also its on SNES obviously.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also someone play terarria with me

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i think that yoshi game is available on gba as well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> If you have a New 3ds or new 2ds model you can get the snes port from the VC, also its on SNES obviously.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have two 3DSXL consoles but neither of them are the new ones. I'm planning on getting SMW2 and Yoshis Story for the N64 at some point, but there are a few games ahead of it on my list of must-haves.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

how can that game not be must have :^^^)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> how can that game not be must have :^^^)



I mean they peob are but I dont even know it, like I said I've never played any games in the series. Might need to try to get it on my BSNES emulator.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I mean they peob are but I dont even know it, like I said I've never played any games in the series. Might need to try to get it on my BSNES emulator.



Dude you gotta play it. Man.

Also hfhdgf dont wanna fight skeletron


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

I need to make storage on my phone here soon for that inevitable pocket camp update. Gettin reeeal tired of these monthly updates :/


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't get why some people are against having online friends


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 26, 2019)

"As soon as I get paid again I'm getting some healthy ingredients/food that'll last me a week."

-gets paid-

WENDY'S HERE I COME


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 26, 2019)

Last section of my comp exams is this afternoon. I'm beyond ready to be done. Mental fatigue is hitting so hard. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2019)

Can't decide whether I really like _One flew over the cuckoos's nest_ or it's just a slow filler book the first 100 pages. Like, I swear i did enjoy the little of the movie I've seen in high school but the book is a bit boring and sometimes they are just literally describing too much


----------



## Bcat (Feb 26, 2019)

I need popcorn this is getting good


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 26, 2019)

Stop staring at your phone when you're crossing the street!!!!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 26, 2019)

k so:

i was active in a subreddit for a game and it was...bad. 
If you criticized the game at all or had any opinions about it that differed from the popularly held opinion of the sub you got downvoted into oblivion. I saw people complain that the official forums for the game were 'so negative' and 'all they did was complain' so i went on the forum and found that people were having mature discussions and offering valid criticisms while still being able to acknowledge and enjoy the positive aspects of the game. The most negativity I encountered was from the subreddit complaining about other people's negativity that I've yet to encounter.

so yeah i unsubbed and joined the forum.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

Why couldn't I have joined TBT earlier? There are so many cool collectables I've missed out on ;_;


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 26, 2019)

feeling strangely motivated so im gonna work on this paper til i pass out /flex emoji


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Dude you gotta play it. Man.
> 
> Also hfhdgf dont wanna fight skeletron



Just wait 'til you get to Skeletron Prime!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Just wait 'til you get to Skeletron Prime!



okay the easy skeletron was actually easier than i remember

also nooo i hate doing WoF arenas **** ****


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2019)

needs to get up and get ready for work 

gets up and watches Pokemon direct on my phone


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 27, 2019)

I made space in my phone for the new pocket camp update, and my phone can ACTUALLY load emails. I had like 44 emails in limbo that I didn't get cause my phone couldn't load them.

Too bad when I do the update I won't be able to load emails again :/


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2019)

u make me soo happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2019)

WOW SOMEONE MADE A VIDEO ABOUT ME 




- - - Post Merge - - -

Also THE FISH FOR THE NEW FISHING EVENT ON POCKET CAMP IS A CHEEP CHEEP I'M DYING


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 28, 2019)

i know that overworking myself is Bad And All but after years of being too afraid to start anything bc of fear of failure/procrastinating until last minute and doing a half assed job, pulling all nighters and being hella productive but v tired is somewhat cathartic


----------



## gobby (Feb 28, 2019)

I have made the foolish mistake of consuming 30 pizza rolls

- - - Post Merge - - -

_posting from my pizza grave_


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 28, 2019)

For some reason I find it interesting to continuously search "Grookey" on Google and watch the results increase. It was 6000 when I first started, now it's up to 90,000. Why am I interested in watching it go up? Good question, I don't know either.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

I had to work today from 3pm to 11:45. It's 1am now, I'm eating my cereal then going to bed. I have to wake up at 8am to get to work by 10am. How Frickin tired do you thinK I will be?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2019)

I need to start playing video games again, too obsessed w/ my music!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 1, 2019)

what is it about seeing numbers go up that is so amazing, to humans? i've heard that its the illusion of linear progress. life sometimes seems like its going nowhere or you're stuck in a rut so progressing one at a time can really help give you a sense of accomplishment. this is why video games are a thing, as well.

the more you know


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2019)

THERE'S SO MANY FUNNY WALUIGI PINS ON PINTEREST LMFAOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I just discovered the word whom'st'd've'lv'yaint'nt'ed'ies'y'es and I'm honestly boutta start dyin of laughter


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 1, 2019)

I decided to look at my 3DS Camera library and discovered about 30 photos of cows. They've just been sitting on my system forgotten for years.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

30 photos of cows why?

I'm hungry


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

To clean or not to clean tonight?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)

I need to go to bed


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I decided to look at my 3DS Camera library and discovered about 30 photos of cows. They've just been sitting on my system forgotten for years.



Bruh once I bought an used 3ds it had like 9584 photos of cars and themselves like why lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2019)

Ah, I slept so well for just the right amount of time (from 12 a.m. to 8 a.m.), and today’s breakfast was really, really good.  I can already tell today’s going to be a good day, or at least better than yesterday.


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2019)

oh my god it's 10 am ?? I don't remember the last time I slept this late


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2019)

got all my love balls thanks to some super coooool people <3333


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2019)

I think I have a headache from working 6 days in a row :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

UncommentatedPannen needs to chill tf out with these extreme SM64 challenges lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2019)

I was right.  Today was a great day.   Now to decide if I want to play some more video games or get some more studying done.  Decisions...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 3, 2019)

Ahhhh it's snowing!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2019)

should i sell my collectibles...


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> should i sell my collectibles...



omg not ur precious star wands !!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 3, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> should i sell my collectibles...



If I had the tbt I'd buy a star wand in a heart beat, just because it's a star, pretty and I like space stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

I love atmospheric music!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 4, 2019)

Chef Louis is my spirit animal.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

i love french fries


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2019)

Wahhhy is Berlina up there!


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

i can't stop craving weird food


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 4, 2019)

I dropped my 3DS last week and only just noticed that the 3D slider broke off lmao


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2019)

I haven't been for a walk the past two nights and I'm not really feeling it tonight either. I'm just so sick of the cold weather. :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2019)

I broke one of my earbuds, so now I hear this little static sound in one of my ears. I'm a bit paranoid that I'll get shocked by it.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm tired of these episodes of lightheadedness. Too uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2019)

**** terraria can you drop the things you should, i never remember stuff being this rare

(if anyone have werewolf/diving items and play hmu man)


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 5, 2019)

This driver handbook is thicker then I remembered


----------



## Dim (Mar 5, 2019)

I honestly can?t wait for daylight savings time to start.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 5, 2019)

Been having a hoarse voice because fever. Asked him doesn't it sound sexy? He said no.
DAMN...!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Mories is an absolute madman! AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## Daisyxo (Mar 5, 2019)

The only reason airplanes have seatbeats and tell you to lean forward parallel to your legs with your hands behind your neck is so they can identify your corpse by your (hopefully) intact jaw after a plane crash, it has nothing to do with safety at all


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

I can't believe I used to think some of these missions on Super Mario Galaxy 2 were difficult lol I've been breezing through a lot of this game. I just beat the Squizzard Daredevil challenge in like 30 seconds without getting hit once, and pretty much all of the purple coin missions are really easy. Can't wait to get to the stupid hard stuff like the World S prankster comets.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

HOLY CRAP 80'S TECHNO MUSIC IS SO AWESOME

HOW DID I NOT REALIZE THIS BEFORE??


----------



## rianne (Mar 6, 2019)

Even though I'm an AC fan with a Wii, I've never played ACCF/LGTTC. 

Seeing some of the gameplay/LPs makes me wish there was a shopping card in NL though. (๑˘︶˘๑)


----------



## gobby (Mar 6, 2019)

Daisyxo said:


> The only reason airplanes have seatbeats and tell you to lean forward parallel to your legs with your hands behind your neck is so they can identify your corpse by your (hopefully) intact jaw after a plane crash, it has nothing to do with safety at all



Yep! And they give you life jackets so your body will be easier to recover if you crash in the ocean!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2019)

Ugh I _cannot_ wait until I'm done with this essay and midterm exam. I'm so ready for this upcoming spring break, my mind needs to take a rest for a while.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ugh I _cannot_ wait until I'm done with this essay and midterm exam. I'm so ready for this upcoming spring break, my mind needs to take a rest for a while.



My thoughts exactly, minus the essay part, lmao.  Looking forward to not having to study for a bit.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 7, 2019)

Decided to start drawing for the first time in years. I would always give up due to my work not looking anywhere close to what I had in my mind. Now that this time I don't have any grandiose expectations, it's actually fairly relaxing. My drawings right now are certainly not that good, but I don't care as long as they help me improve.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm so obsessed with this song rn omgggg

It's that kind of obsession where you play it like 5-6 times a day for like a month straight lol


----------



## rianne (Mar 7, 2019)

Contemplating trying that boss fight again but very concerned that I'll get KO'd again. I don't wanna kill my good vibe today lol (,:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so obsessed with this song rn omgggg
> 
> It's that kind of obsession where you play it like 5-6 times a day for like a month straight lol


I haven't had an idea, that it might be obsession actually. When I was a student I played always the same certain pieces of my favorite ( which was from Bach's invention ) for straight up over 4 hours a a day everyday, for like, 5 years? lol


----------



## Bcat (Mar 8, 2019)

*Alert! There has been a new payment on your account!*

If someone that’s not me is making payments on my account by all means please let them


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

Dear God,

Stop creating people that test my patience!

Sincerely, a salty-ass creation of yours


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

Whenever I think of Izuku Midoriya from My Hero Academia and his quirk, One For All, for some reason I always associate it with having a super star and being temporarily invincible like in the Mario games, running around and knocking out enemies just by touching them.  LOL.

I know he’s not invincible when using his quirk, but it’s just something that has been in my head lately.


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 8, 2019)

Why eat actual nutritional lunch foods when there is popcorn


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2019)

Relatttteeee^ But popcorn isn't filling, so there's that.

Had a mini heart attack, I heard a noise against my window while it was so quiet in my room, and I thought a small stone was thrown against the glass, only to realize 1 my window is covered in wood (I have an AC windows unit) and 2 it was probably my water bottle on the window sill popping.


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

Still can’t decide on what to shiny hunt for.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Still can’t decide on what to shiny hunt for.



Which game are you playing? I might be able to give some suggestions 

I was just thinking about shiny hunting for Feebas on Omega Ruby but idk if I wanna go through all that trouble ugh
Idk I might try chain fishing, heck even finding a shiny Carvanha would be lit ngl


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 8, 2019)

I hope the third party seller I bought Splatoon 2 from is legit


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I haven't had an idea, that it might be obsession actually. When I was a student I played always the same certain pieces of my favorite ( which was from Bach's invention ) for straight up over 4 hours a a day everyday, for like, 5 years? lol



Honestly I do the same thing with pieces I play on piano. I actually love playing Bach's music, especially his French Suites, and I could play them for hours.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh god, why?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

Wow this forum is really dead right now lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2019)

Speaking of dead forums, I haven't checked into ACC in a while. I wonder if even 3 threads I suscribed to got posted in.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2019)

Why has it taken me almost a year to find this video?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Why has it taken me almost a year to find this video?



Lol that video has been showing up in my recommended lists for a long time (but I've never watched it for some reason).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2019)

****ing (_) this close to defeating the twins argsdhjfhfsd


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Which game are you playing? I might be able to give some suggestions
> 
> I was just thinking about shiny hunting for Feebas on Omega Ruby but idk if I wanna go through all that trouble ugh
> Idk I might try chain fishing, heck even finding a shiny Carvanha would be lit ngl


Usum


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2019)

I DID IT I DEFEATED DESTROYER SAAADJHFSDGHFSGHF


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2019)

My nails came out like crap, god. I was tryin to do the ombr? again and it came out so bad, but I'm just gonna leave it cause I don't have time to take it off and redo the nails. Good thing the ombr? nails were just an accent.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 10, 2019)

did everyone collectively decide to go out and have a life tonight? the forums feel really dead today


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)

Life should give me irl gaming friends


----------



## Saylor (Mar 10, 2019)

I really want a juicebox but I've been reading true crime stuff for the past few hours and now I am too afraid to leave my room


----------



## rianne (Mar 10, 2019)

I've never tasted or baked lemon bars/squares before but today I did it.  They're for my partner since he loves them.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2019)

Mah baby boy is in bad mood.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2019)

I gotta straighten my priorities.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

Meh those life fruits sure got rarer.. umm devs pls remove that update


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm amazed at how much my cat has meowed lately. Over the course of a couple years, she has gone from completely silent to making tiny kitten squeaks to now finally sounding like a cat.


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2019)

silent hill downpour is such an unbelievably bad game i get mad anytime i think of it


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

Huuh, it's Mario Day. Whoop-dee-woo. *pops deflated party popper*


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 11, 2019)

I didnt finish commissions, which I had promised to do, and failed again.
I didnt get my homework finished.
One of my fish died (and i get VERY attached).
And all my friends went offline when I wanted to talk.

I'm thinking about Sad rn.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

Man, another night past 12 a.m.  I guess I really just needed a break from classes, lmao.  Going to sleep now though.  Got to catch those Zzzs.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm craving a danish.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2019)

This video made me laugh really loud and it's like 6am lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 11, 2019)

Okay. He finally woke up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2019)

Someone slap my head that was not a good idea to solo twins or at least try and do it like bruuuuh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2019)

Wooo skeletron prime was... easy??


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm bored out of my mind


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

Me: *gets to Iron Island on my Pokemon Diamond Nuzlocke challenge*

Riley: “Hello.  Your name is....

Okay, Riley.  My name is Riley”



Spoiler












EDIT:

Game: “Riley decided to go with Riley!”


----------



## rianne (Mar 11, 2019)

The AC Switch rumors keep getting more ridiculous lol my eyes are rolling out of my skull.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

I don't even look at the rumours. If it's not from Nintendo, maybe IGN, they ain't real. I mean, I've never even heard of such a thing, people getting leaks from Nintendo? Has this ever happened before and the leaks were 100% true?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Pain, pain go away...please come back ano-NEVER ****ING COME BACK AGAIN! >8|


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 12, 2019)

Why tf does cornbread trick us by looking like really good yellow cake


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> did everyone collectively decide to go out and have a life tonight? the forums feel really dead today



Yeah, the forums feel kind of dead lately.  I know the active members number went down and it?s just kind of stuck in one place now, lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

Although for whatever reason there has been a mass exodus of villagers today. I think I saw about 5 threads already.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

There have been museum shops and tbt market transactions more too.


----------



## VioletUV (Mar 13, 2019)

what happened in December 28 last year that 2,908 were online here, which is the most number of users online here ever apparently


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2019)

VioletUV said:


> what happened in December 28 last year that 2,908 were online here, which is the most number of users online here ever apparently



I didn't even realise that the peak activity had been updated...for a long time there it was some time in 2015 or somerhing. I can't even think what was going on at that time apart from the Christmas event?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

Memes are just memes, people...they're nothing special.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 13, 2019)

One time I made white chocolate brownies for a Christmas party and they ended up tasting and looking exactly like cornbread.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 13, 2019)

water is really good tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2019)

why do i wanna torture myself with getting terraria for 3ds like bruh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2019)

VioletUV said:


> what happened in December 28 last year that 2,908 were online here, which is the most number of users online here ever apparently



That's when the bots come to invade our forum 
------


I keep sleeping in til like 11am and I've been tired all day every day because of it. It sucks.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> why do i wanna torture myself with getting terraria for 3ds like bruh



Heh, you and me both!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Heh, you and me both!



At least that one doesn't seem ****ed by all the updates  like bruh I keep getting Twins every night now... can they just **** off


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2019)

I had a late lunch at work. I woke up at 5am to go to work at 7, then had lunch from 12-1pm. It's 3 almost 4, why am I hungry already?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm so hungry but the only food in the house is ramen and chips!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

This was in my recommended back in January, and I have no idea why.

I also have no idea what I just watched.

I think... I think my eyes are burning after having watched that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dunno if this is the right place but I've seen a few places in my city where it had something to do with fur. I don't know what message it's trying to deliver. It's either having something to do with going vegan, hating on furries, or maybe illegally hunting animals for their fur. Also, I saw this one poster related to it saying "I'd rather be naked than to wear fur".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

Why was Dr. Robotnik's name changed to Eggman? I've been wondering this for a very long time, and I've always called him the former since I have fond childhood memories of playing Robotniks Mean Bean Machine on Genesis.


Someone pls help this is driving me crazy


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2019)

I feel like Sonic used Eggman as an insult, cause he's bald, or maybe his general shape. Don't quote me on this.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 15, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why was Dr. Robotnik's name changed to Eggman? I've been wondering this for a very long time, and I've always called him the former since I have fond childhood memories of playing Robotniks Mean Bean Machine on Genesis.
> 
> 
> Someone pls help this is driving me crazy



From what I’ve heard, I believe he was actually always called Eggman in Japan, similar to how Princess ‘Toadstool’ was always Peach there too. Iirc, the eventual confirmation that Robotnik is his actual name and that ‘Eggman’ is just a nickname came about in the Sonic Adventure games, and intended to clear up any discrepancies between the English-language and Japanese versions of Sonic titles.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 16, 2019)

Hot dog, I sure feel older.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 16, 2019)

...I'm not even a pewdiepie fan, but blaming him for the terror attack in new zealand is the equivalent of blaming grand theft auto for carjackings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

OH MY GOD THERE'S A PIRANHA PLANT


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

"_Burn baby burn_"

The sun, everytime my pale as heck self walks outside for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2019)

I got 1 bell from the lottery I think? I'm ballin


----------



## slatka (Mar 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ...I'm not even a pewdiepie fan, but blaming him for the terror attack in new zealand is the equivalent of blaming grand theft auto for carjackings.



Omg yes! i was thinking about this earlier today..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 17, 2019)

slatka said:


> Omg yes! i was thinking about this earlier today..



Pretty sure that weirdos manifesto was leaked. Mentioned wanting to cause political freak outs and such.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2019)

EGGMAN FOR PRES

idk eggman sounds more fun and he is an egg lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> ...I'm not even a pewdiepie fan, but blaming him for the terror attack in new zealand is the equivalent of blaming grand theft auto for carjackings.



yeah like wtf i dont like him either but yeah that is just..bruh no.

didn't he say also he did the attack to get revenge on some innocent girl that got killed in another attack in sweden as well like bruh how sick are you


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ...I'm not even a pewdiepie fan, but blaming him for the terror attack in new zealand is the equivalent of blaming grand theft auto for carjackings.



As a New Zealander, it's interesting how it's only been American media reporting on this. His name has not once been mentioned in media over here. However, comparisons to video games has definitely been made. Anyways, it was just all part of the shooters' plan. Gather an audience off of something like that, distract people from the real point.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2019)

How do I know that if my cat meows at me, she is not insulting me? Hmmm


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2019)

Man I thought I smelled bacon so I woke up and it was 8am, far too early for my dad to be makin lunch. I think it was just my sister making a frozen breakfast sandwitch, but now I can't go back to sleep. It's 9:30am I want to be alseep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

My dad's attitude toward my brother makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2019)

Mother of lord I finally found a good strategy for the UFOs and they ****ing never drop the key like brah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

I just realized what my favorite Spongebob quote of all-time is:

"The Krusty Krab presents: _LIVE NUDE PRANKSTERS!_"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you know you're an Office fan when you read "Sabre" as "Sah-bray" lmfao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 17, 2019)

I remember being active on these forums like 2-3 years ago. Just remembered it today and I still see some people I remember from those times.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2019)

I just need to have a day where I stay up literally all night and do a bunch of productive stuff.


----------



## princepoke (Mar 17, 2019)

i wish itd b an option for me to sleep forever honestly
everytime im stricken with the necessity for an essay im pushed down to anxiety (sighs)

on a less down-in-the-dumps note, i remember i had a dream last night where we were trying to abolish smthing, and it was p funny cause everything was all over the place, acting out like a "gen z animated thriller for kids" kind of thing with logan/jake paul or smthing as the main antagonist lmfao


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2019)

still feel like this present is stupid but god I hope u like it D:


----------



## amemome (Mar 17, 2019)

im anxious because i keep being reminded of the people I cut out of my life


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2019)

ACNLover10 said:


> I remember being active on these forums like 2-3 years ago. Just remembered it today and I still see some people I remember from those times.



omg hi i love ur usertitle lmao

also eat avocado


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2019)

OH MY GOD I TURNED THE TV ON AND THIS EPISODE WAS ON LMAOOO


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OH MY GOD I TURNED THE TV ON AND THIS EPISODE WAS ON LMAOOO
> 
> View attachment 224360



I always remember how they misspelled "villain":


----------



## rianne (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't care how old I am. I want all the plushies.


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2019)

gimme a break , gimme a break , gimme a break of that Kit-Kat bar


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 19, 2019)

rianne said:


> I don't care how old I am. I want all the plushies.



Omg meeeeeeeee. I actually bought one this weekend, it's a squishy grey Shiba-Inu with a heart on its chest. I am such a child


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 19, 2019)

hearing the ps1 demo disc music again for the first time in years hit me hard with nostalgia


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 19, 2019)

Aw I forgot ACNL had a holiday for St. Patrick’s Day and I missed it.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 19, 2019)

My friend texted me something kinda nice last week and I'm still thinking about it.. I am so starved for affection


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

ghirardelli brownies are a gift from the gods


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

fresh off the boat is an underrated tv show


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2019)

7777th post bless me in tonight's clover draw amen


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 20, 2019)

Agh I can't wait to be done with this group presentation tomorrow!!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Anyone who believes in censorship can get bent!


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 20, 2019)

i really want a shiba inu.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

how is dairy queen's ice cream so creamy?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

May go mini-golfing tonight for the first time, watch me embarrass myself LOL


----------



## gobby (Mar 20, 2019)

I'll pay someone to kill me


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

Puriin said:


> i really want a shiba inu.



I can't like this post enough.

I want a caaaaat. Can I please have a cat of my oooooown?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Really on a prog kick now! Such good music.


----------



## gobby (Mar 21, 2019)

Really nervous for today hahahaaa f***ck


----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)

really hope i ace my bio exam this afternoon


----------



## gobby (Mar 21, 2019)

wow that wasn't as bad as i thought it'd be


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2019)

ugh someone just shave off my hair why did hairdressers mess it up so hard ughhh

also if moon lord could drop meowmere that would be noice


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Dear insomnia: GO. AWAY!!


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 21, 2019)

I wish I had lucid dreams so I could scream as loud as possible in them without people thinking I'm weird.
As long as I don't talk in my sleep


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 21, 2019)

Huh, on PoGo I didn't think I could catch an alolan exeggutor outside of raids but apparently you can. Neat.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 21, 2019)

Why can't customers keep the bread wall neat? Like, you put buns IN THE CUBBY. Buns go on the top shelf, and they put it in like one of the worse places to put it. That and on top of muffins and stuff. Even worse, put the damn bread back, stop being lazy. You know that 'ttt' thing people do when they're annoyed or thinking? Yeah I never did that until I had to experience people messing up the bread wall so badly. One day a customer is gonna hear me do that and report me.

One time I found a potato behind a stack of muffins and tomatoes in the cake case outside :/


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm going to to see Weezer in concert tomorrow in Memphis, Tennessee so I'm really excited but also nervous because this is my first concert and also the first time I've gone to Memphis since I was like 10 or 11.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm going to to see Weezer in concert tomorrow in Memphis, Tennessee so I'm really excited but also nervous because this is my first concert and also the first time I've gone to Memphis since I was like 10 or 11.



Hope you enjoy the concert, friendo!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2019)

Bosmer said:


> Huh, on PoGo I didn't think I could catch an alolan exeggutor outside of raids but apparently you can. Neat.



I didn't know you could either holy **** I gotta go find me one now


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Everyone on TBT is so awesome... I don’t know what I would do without you guys.


----------



## princepoke (Mar 22, 2019)

i like peanut butter and peanut-product stuff but peanut themselves taste funky alone


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2019)

The consequence of minimal living; having to make a make-shift chair of stacks of computer paper because the furniture you ordered isn't coming til next month since the store's stock listing was inaccurate. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's fine, really, ahahahaahah.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 22, 2019)

Why does this thread exist?

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?390108-What-s-the-last-thing-you-put-in-your-mouth


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 22, 2019)

I need to stop buying books I don’t have shelf space for.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm so glad it's getting less and less painful each month I go through this, which means my body is making progress. Thanks everyone for your patience with me (waiting for replies, commissions, etc).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why does this thread exist?
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?390108-What-s-the-last-thing-you-put-in-your-mouth



Honestly I have no idea. Like I guess people are curious about what other people are putting in their mouths? (which at least 95% of the time is food lol)


I just heard that there was a picture of LBJ lifting his beagle puppies by their ears and I couldn't believe it so I looked it up and sure enough there is! 
I feel kinda bad for him, since he wanted to be America's greatest domestic president, but honestly after hearing that he wouldn't give up and withdrawal from the Vietnam war because he "didn't want to hurt his pride", idk what to think of him anymore. And now I'm hearing that he thought it was perfectly good to lift a dog by his ears? Wtf??


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm thinking about putting tarter sauce on a hot dog.



Lady Timpani said:


> I need to stop buying books I don’t have shelf space for.



You might miss out on one you can't find later.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

I really wish I could have a smoothie from smoothie king right now, but alas they do not have smoothie kings in the state I am in right now..


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2019)

god he sucks at texting

- - - Post Merge - - -

but even that is kinda cute >:}


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

I had so much soda today that I'll never need another one in my life, jeez.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 23, 2019)

I have to rethink a few things. Things can be better than this.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

Normally I would be exhausted by now and want to go to sleep.  I’m filled with so much happiness right now and hope that I don’t even feel tired though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

Why are showers even a thing I hate having to do this


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

I FINALLY got some sleep! I actually feel recharged!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

I was watching the episode of King of the Hill where Bobby has a panic attack because he's so stressed about school, and his dad Hank tells him this:

Hank: "Well, you might not believe this, Bobby, but I get stressed all the time."
Bobby: "You?!"
Hank: "Yep. But I don't give up. I face my problems.Stress isn't bad, Bobby. Heck, if we weren't stressed about the Nazis taking over Europe, we wouldn't have fought World War II.
_What's bad is letting stress make your life miserable._"

And honestly that just hit me so hard. I'm really relating to Bobby on a personal level in this episode. I actually had a panic attack the night before I had to go back to college from Spring break, and my stress has been getting to me. The problem is that nobody is telling me how I can manage my stress, not even my counselor. And I just feel like I can't handle it right now, nobody tells me to take it easy or anything, they just get upset when I don't get all A's. I need more people like Hank in my life.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2019)

Today I was able to get my hands on a red banana. It was an interesting flavor, though I don't think it was ripe enough. Luckily I have one more so I'll wait a couple days before eating that one.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

Are so many gender labels really ****ing necessary? I hate today's generation.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Are so many gender labels really ****ing necessary? I hate today's generation.



Thank you. I don't wanna be - phobic against anyone but this tumblrina generation are really making parts of the lgbtq+ community look real bad.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

I want ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

lmao @ like all movie reviewers here not knowing battle angel alita is a manga


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

In regards of above it was fun when people accused GitS of whitewashing yada yada but this is like slipped under the radar lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh

My

God

These kids are just screaming outside all the time. Children are a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

ow oww owwwwww


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

Soilwork is alright though not my favorite!


----------



## Mary (Mar 24, 2019)

Being body-positive doesn’t mean that you can’t want to lose weight/gain weight, it just means that you have to support other people in their journeys to lose weight/gain weight/love themselves as they are.


----------



## Alexis (Mar 24, 2019)

what language do deaf ppl think in

esp. if theyve been deaf since they were born


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

hoo boy I'm REALLY wasting this day. Lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2019)

I saw this Stardew Valley post on tumblr, and like everythin about that game is such a nice aesthetic.

Well now I have a problem, I like the aesthetic of that post SO much, that it makes me want to make an ACNL town using that theme I got from it, pastel creepy.

I already have a magical themed town, Moriyo Village, but I don't want to redo that entire towns layout to match the new theme, I like Moriyo the way it is now, but gosh DARN that theme would be so nice; it combines my two fav aesthetics, pastel and creepy. I suppose I could make Secret using that new theme, even thou I kinds like Secret's theme I have for it now.


----------



## Zane (Mar 25, 2019)

being unable to sleep is like being in hell how am I Supposed to go to work in less than 4 hours T____T


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

^I feel ya! Insomnia's a *****!


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 25, 2019)

wHY THE FREAK DID I NOT SLEEP.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

I hope I can see you today, but don't want to get my hopes up </3


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Ever feel like you're stuck in an infinite loop?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Ever feel like you're stuck in an infinite loop?



Sometimes I do.  But then I remember something different happens each day that didn’t happen the previous day, which reassures me that I’m not stuck in one.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Ever feel like you're stuck in an infinite loop?



All too often, my friend!


----------



## Zane (Mar 25, 2019)

Feeling oddly awake and not-dead for someone who got almost no sleep (managed to finally snag a few hours after 4 am and then was maaaaad late for work X_X gonna be catching up here for awhile bleehhh)


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

i ♥ croissants!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Found a Youtube channel called "VolcanoDiscovery" and their videos are oddly relaxing to watch. It's kind of difficult to find good volcano videos when there is so much sensationalism around the topic.


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 25, 2019)

Seems like theres a spoofer on PoGo and they seem to be only targetting blue gyms and leaving the red and yellow gyms.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't think my brother realizes how loud and messy he is. If he does, there's a problem. </3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2019)

guys sell me kaleidoclovers


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

these new shoes somehow already feel like i've broken into them...


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2019)

i got Truffles in my new CF town and realized shes awesome and i like her. all the animals were cuter pre-New Leaf though (in my humble onion)


----------



## catsoup (Mar 26, 2019)

remind me to never stay up until 4am on a school night ever again


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

I WANT a damn Black feather.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 26, 2019)

Zane said:


> i got Truffles in my new CF town and realized shes awesome and i like her. all the animals were cuter pre-New Leaf though (in my humble onion)



Truffles is such a cutie, I’ve always loved her! 

I can’t believe there’s only four and a half weeks of class left asdjlglh time really does fly huh


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Truffles is such a cutie, I?ve always loved her!



I think this is the first time I've ever got her as a random move-in in all my towns! I feel so basic for thinking she was ugly before :p


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm way too hooked onto pizza rolls and this cereal now, next time I get paid I'm going back to what I was eating before... before I get sick lol.


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

people manipulate you, by making you feel loved, they make you feel something real, that you're different, and in turn you trust them, and thats probably the worst decision you could ever make.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Men can be really crappy sometimes, you don't know who's real anymore, or who's just there to use you


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

I need to find some more distractions to avoid being too moody. I want to return to my AC towns again soon and finish them. And the challenge will be: finish at least 2 of them before I see you in 2-3 months lol.



lucylives said:


> Men can be really crappy sometimes, you don't know who's real anymore, or who's just there to use you



Unfortunately, it can be men and women alike


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

Someone just inject caffeine into my veins lol


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Someone just inject caffeine into my veins lol



Same, sista, same


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

Honestly if I didn't play trombone in the band, I would totally play bass clarinet. I just absolutely love the sound of it <3

Also I've been in a great mood since Monday and idk why it just suddenly hit me, maybe it's because I finally got a chance to talk about my problems with someone. I just feel so much better now, especially today since I got my top front teeth fixed! _Hallelujah!!_


----------



## Locket (Mar 27, 2019)

ive been on this site for 5 years now jkladsfjklsdfkljsdafkldsafklj jesus


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)

CAPTCHA is the worst


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Kinda want to bother my friend, kinda not.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Kinda want to bother my friend, kinda not.



^^^me

also ppl sell me ur kaleidoclovers u will be rich in tbt


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

This teaching job is exhausting, but oddly fulfilling til I get back on track with everything else. When a kid yelled "Hi, Art Teacher!" down the hallway, I don't know why but it made me smile. <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 28, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> This teaching job is exhausting, but oddly fulfilling til I get back on track with everything else. When a kid yelled "Hi, Art Teacher!" down the hallway, I don't know why but it made me smile. <3



Aw this sounds like a really good job for you! I hope it continues to go well for you.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Aw this sounds like a really good job for you! I hope it continues to go well for you.



Ah hope so too! Thanks love!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2019)

there's something weirdly irritating to me about people who comment on everything, whether or not it's relevant.. like can you not have a thought without typing it out??

yea i know this is an ironic gripe to post in a thread literally called "place your random thoughts" hahahaha


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 29, 2019)

I really want to play Rune Factory Frontier.

Man, I wish the GameStop I went to actually HAD Oceans. Like, I know you got it in there somewhere, because you still have the ORIGINAL cover for it displayed. But Tides of Destiny (sometimes called Oceans) wasn't the only game the clerk couldn't find. My dad wanted to get an Xbox game, I forget which one, and the clerk also could,'t fnd that one. Like y'alls need to organize your stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

Dang it why won't you IM me?!


----------



## catsoup (Mar 30, 2019)

no sleep for me tonight ig


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

^I feel ya! Insomnia's a *****.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

someone sell me 2 more hippie weed clovers ksjfhfjkdg.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

1 more to go this is getting to me

also when ppl are lurking ur thread when they have said clover lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 31, 2019)

You don't know I was sad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2019)

Is it just me or does Nickelodeon _constantly_ play Ice Age and Alvin & the Chipmunks movies lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is it just me or does Nickelodeon _constantly_ play Ice Age and Alvin & the Chipmunks movies lol



They want to remind us the only things that matter in life are three mutant chipmunks singing along to outdated songs and studies about history, geography, and continental drift.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Dear Psy: GO TO BED!


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm wasting this weekend just as surely as I wasted the last one but I don't really feel bad about it this time. Sometimes being lazy is good :]


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 31, 2019)

I may have an addiction to deli sliced pastrami.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 31, 2019)

Booting up Destiny 1 after so long is bringing back bittersweet memories. And while it's not the best game ever, still 10x better than Destiny 2 imo lol.


----------



## rianne (Mar 31, 2019)

Part of the onsite April Fool's Day gag is that we earn "Bels" instead of TBT/forum Bells. 

lordt

omg

Can't wait to see what else is in store!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 31, 2019)

Calling out from work because 'you don't want to work' on your scheduled day is a lame *** excuse. This isn't school, you can't just decide 'you know what? Nah, I don't wanna go today.'

I was enjoying my day off from a busy week. I was gonna be productive today, play a crap load of Rune Factory, possibly clean my room. But then I got a call from my asst manager to come in. I guess in the end it's fine, since I only have 3 days this week, so I got an extra day of work, meaning more money for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2019)

rianne said:


> Part of the onsite April Fool's Day gag is that we earn "Bels" instead of TBT/forum Bells.
> 
> lordt
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed this earlier when I wasn’t earning any TBT from my posts today.  Pretty clever of the staff if you ask me, haha.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)

I had no idea that they made a new Dumbo movie


----------



## catsoup (Mar 31, 2019)

messy


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Sleep fails me again!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 1, 2019)

i don't want to write this essay for this class i don't really care about ; o ;


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 1, 2019)

Leaf tickets rain. So cute.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2019)

There has been so many spiders scurrying about on the walls and floor these passed couple days...
I can just imagine all the ones that start popping out of their hiding places when I vacuum next.
I know they're good for bad bugs, but EEP !!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 1, 2019)

It's been raining. And I feel sorta drained... What's wrong with their head and they can think like that...??? Haaaaaaah...


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't have time to sit down and write you a novel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

when your contact person at this work thing forgets to give you all the papers and even less tell u what to fill in wmh


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

my ears hurt


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

I adblocked the falling bells


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

maple22 said:


> I adblocked the falling bells



i did not know you could do that


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2019)

I love the falling bells! they're so adorable. if only we could get TBT from clicking on them...


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Very rough day, but at least I've got basketball to keep my mind at ease tonight.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2019)

ahhh my bels got ransacked while I was at work x]


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2019)

I was about to download One Leaves before I noticed it's sponsored by the Real Cost... explains all the gross flesh/teeth imagery lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

maple22 said:


> I adblocked the falling bells



Teach me, the falling leaf tickets is makin my phone hold no charge. It's on the charger rn but it's sradily declining.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2019)

wow I'm really bad at thievery


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2019)

it's all coming back to me how easy it is to start disliking villagers in old Animal Crossing games hahah I can't wait to boot Savannah and Goldie out even though they're cute(ish) villagers Id have no beef with ordinarily.. LoL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Teach me, the falling leaf tickets is makin my phone hold no charge. It's on the charger rn but it's sradily declining.



You can also use the "TBT Undercover" theme to get rid of them, that's what I'm doing cuz I'm on my phone too


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Zane you are a god send. My phone can't even keep a steady charge. Also sorry for liking the same post twice, I accidentally unlike it.

Everyone get your pranks out, less then half an hour to go- here atleast.


----------



## catsoup (Apr 1, 2019)

well this day went downhill real ******* fast


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

Geezuz the amount of typos I made while my phone was lagging earlier.

This April Fools Day is probably the best I have experienced so far, moslty cause the shananigans of this site X)


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2019)

why aren't celebi manaphy jirachi and victini fairy type.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2019)

Feels almost odd to have a full line-up for once ~!
Ideally I'd love to display the four blue ones I don't have but it's a work in progress. 
I'm pretty pleased I have been able to amass these many in less than a year; so many kind sellers !!


----------



## mellachime (Apr 2, 2019)

me neck hurty


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

okay wow steam friends list is ****ing lol

also way too much to do at work ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

dear "friend", i hope u trip on the street and falls into a pile of dog poop, maybe that way u will learn


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

TLoZ: Link's Awakening DX is a bit trickier to navigate compared to the two Oracle games!


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2019)

A sprite mode in Pokemon Sword and Shield where everything turns into sprites like the DS games would be nice. DQ11 does something like it and I would like to see it personally for Pokemon. At least a toggle? Probably not gonna happen anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Teach me, the falling leaf tickets is makin my phone hold no charge. It's on the charger rn but it's sradily declining.



yeah no wonder it drained like hell.. but yeha u can adblock them they are basically some script coding **** lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2019)

Flare said:


> why aren't celebi manaphy jirachi and victini fairy type.



I watched a video once that explained the backstory behind Celebi's inspiration, and it explained why it's not a fairy type. I can't recall it though. It was a youtube video called "grass types explained" or "psychic types explained" I can't remember which one it was.
_________

Only about 21 more school days til summer vaycay ;;


----------



## maple22 (Apr 2, 2019)

Forest Life ♥


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm trying to eat less from boredom and it;s haaaaaaarrrrddd


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 2, 2019)

Idk what to wear at the launch party tomorrow :/


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Let it be known...bbq chicken pizza is AMAZING! <3


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 3, 2019)

Solid ground is so underrated.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2019)

bruh why are my hips/thighs so large like.. ???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2019)

Is it even possible to be too lazy to get food lol

Like I really need to get get something to eat rn but I'm enjoying my free time so much I don't want to xDD


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is it even possible to be too lazy to get food lol
> 
> Like I really need to get get something to eat rn but I'm enjoying my free time so much I don't want to xDD



This is so my sister. Incredibly lazy.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Why are my dreams so ****ed up?!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2019)

It's nice to log in once in awhile and see how this forum is doing.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 3, 2019)

am i actually gonna do the student walkout lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Nightray said:


> It's nice to log in once in awhile and see how this forum is doing.



Hello there fellow traveler of time and space!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2019)

I've got a test tonight and I'm really worried that I'm going to get that god awful supervisor again. I can't even glance up without her accusing me of cheating?? Like what is wrong with you lady  She just makes me so anxious on top of the stress of trying to complete my test as I have to consciously think "don't look suspicious" even though I'm not trying to cheat 

Anyway, I just can't wait for this test to be over aa I'll finally be free and can do nothing for the rest of the week!!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 3, 2019)

Spoiler:  



I think I got a bit too freaked out. I'm too emotional.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2019)

I think I got cat hair in my eye.


----------



## ianacnl (Apr 3, 2019)

Mom A conceives a baby on 4/3/19, and Mom B conceives a baby on 6/3/19. 
If Mom B's baby is a premature birth and is born before Mom A's baby is born, Baby B is older.
Despite having existed for a shorter period of time.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

I have no idea what I want to do right now.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm getting into Pokemon Go again.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 4, 2019)

me, midway between a mental break down, crying, and keeping a calm top: i dont have a problem


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why are my dreams so ****ed up?!



same and i dont even to drugs lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

Trombone is the best band instrument.

Change my mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> I'm getting into Pokemon Go again.



Dude PoGO is so littttttt


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2019)

No other AC soundtrack will ever be able to top ACGC’s.


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 4, 2019)

hshshsghshsghshhgh I wish I could've seen Heathers on broadway


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 4, 2019)

It's hard - fighting against the urge wanting to post a bad joke in his thread. Ahhhhh I want to but, seriously don't. Don't Yuki, you're gonna get thrown in a parade of booing again! Don't be silly! But I want toooooo gasodgasdskjl


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 4, 2019)

why am I entering adulthood wishing to return back to an era of online pokemon/nintendo forums


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 5, 2019)

Well I was gonna go to sleep but my fav song came on so I gotta listen to it on repeat atleast 15 times, atleast.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 5, 2019)

The school I'm volunteering at is asking me to sub for a teacher.I'm both excited and nervous. Excited because, along with the experience, I've grown up in this very school (private ACE school), and now I get to be supervising an official class all day. It's even cooler when most of the kids are taller than me lol ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

ppl thinking working in a library is calm.. bruh they never tried


----------



## Halima (Apr 5, 2019)

i'm tired 24/7 and have no motivation for my school work


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ppl thinking working in a library is calm.. bruh they never tried



Surprisingly the library on campus here is quite calm. Though I'm a shelver on the third (quiet) floor so I spend most of my time there.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm wondering why I keep getting a tight pain above my left eye on my forehead


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ppl thinking working in a library is calm.. bruh they never tried



Do you ever get complaints the way you would in retail or food service? Like a certain book someone wants is checked out and they?re like ?let me speak to the head librarian?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Surprisingly the library on campus here is quite calm. Though I'm a shelver on the third (quiet) floor so I spend most of my time there.



same i basically stack all the books ppl return and dump lol. but i work at the public library that is pretty large so yeah we have to run around making sure stuff looks good lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Do you ever get complaints the way you would in retail or food service? Like a certain book someone wants is checked out and they’re like “let me speak to the head librarian”



Not too bad, except this old man who got mad bc I don't have all the computer authorities and when they cant just go to the damn info desk its right when u come in lolol. 

but yeah retail was worse good thing this is not too social but it's still stressful when u need to clean up, go get superiors for annoying people that comes in and make sure you do everything in limited times etc. or when they cant look up properly every detail i need for the book etc so it takes like x10 longer to find it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

My profile is showing me as having 648 visitor messages when other people view it.  Only 18 more to go...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hello there fellow traveler of time and space!



Hello! 

---

having a gr8 day today and im happy about it c:


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 5, 2019)

I need to slowly lean away from the junk food to my normal diet, or else I'll get sick for sure.


----------



## gobby (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm going to die on this toilet because no one will bring me any goddamn toilet paper

- - - Post Merge - - -

House full of fake hoes


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 5, 2019)

^I'm dead

Why are sheep stuffed animals so soft? Why do I love stuffed animals so much?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 5, 2019)

Today has been a hard day.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 5, 2019)

Trying to tone down a game for tbt, I'm worried it might be considered violent for the forum since you can 'damage' the monsters in the game.

If any of y'alls want to play let me know :*) I haven't posted it it, but I'm making drafts for it.


----------



## Zane (Apr 6, 2019)

it's so cool to be a jerk for no damn reason : ) just really adds that extra touch to my night, thanks !


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2019)

why is rattata thicc in gen 3


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Flare said:


> why is rattata thicc in gen 3



Gotta love those thicc gen 3 rattatas :’)

Omg, I have so much to do today...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

I had Chinese food for dinner, but the place we ate at didn't even have chop sticks. How do you call yourself an Asian restaurant and not have chop sticks?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Why do people irritate me so ****ing easily??


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

I shouldn't wait if there's a piece of clothing that I'd like to buy on sale. When I first checked they had my size in stock too, but a few hours later there was only one size left, one that really wouldn't be the right one for me.  The sale price would've been a nice one too. I wonder if the size I'd need will be back in stock before the sale ends.


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2019)

I almost fell asleep laying here waiting for the sakura things to restock.. I better get up and stop messing around XP


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 7, 2019)

Just saw sheet masks for your butt, so I guess I really have seen everything now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

Like face mask but butt masks? I'm dying

Soo glad I stayed up to watch Black Clover last night.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Like face mask but butt masks? I'm dying&#55357;&#56834;



Yeah hahahaha. I'm... not sure why you would really need something like that lmao. To each their own I guess.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Just put together my class schedule for next semester...it looks pretty decent. c:


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

_Why is Watercolour so hard to use. :'D_


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

I wish I wasn't such a potato!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

So first my own art class, then subbing for a teacher this upcoming week, now they're asking me to work more days. This isn't a complaint, this is a blessing. I'm happy to finally be working again instead of being in physical agony in bed. More doors are opening all over the place, and I'm so grateful. <3

Also, my grandmother and aunt have helped me so much with getting me back on my feet (medical bills, new clothes for work, etc), and it honestly makes me want to cry.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2019)

I think I feel like listening to some AC/DC, Thin Lizzy and KISS today. It's been awhile. Also, gotta get on top of that David Bowie and Queen listen.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd like to know if the new Dumbo movie has the pink elephants on parade scene before I commit to watching it. Never really liked elephants much since I was a kid. Probably at least partially due to this.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2019)

^i heard they made that dumb(o) live-action really pc and updated too sensitive audiences lol :/


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to know if the new Dumbo movie has the pink elephants on parade scene before I commit to watching it. Never really liked elephants much since I was a kid. Probably at least partially due to this.



There is pink elephants but it’s nothing like this lol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope my mum gets better soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

Tfw parents try to get in on modern slang trends and they don't do it right.

I call the people/animals who are my best friends "my bois" and now I've got my mom replacing every use of the word "boy" with "boi" lmao why me
She sounds like such a dork saying it too...


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

I have to admit I'm a little nervous for this week, but also excited. But dude, I haven't left to go anywhere at 6am since I had to take a flight a couple years ago LOL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

Welp time to start spamming that F5 button lol

I'm gettin me a sakura, whatever it takes. >


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

I've been kind of in the mood to play Counter-Strike again recently for some reason


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Wait is F5 the refresh button?

Yo, so much more stuff makes sense noooowww. I'm on a cell all the time so I don't have F# keys.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2019)

I think I had a night terror or something. Weird.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 9, 2019)

Tweaker having a fit outside when I'm trying to nap.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2019)

WHY AM I SO FRIGGIN' NEUROTIC?!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2019)

Ok so, I mayyy have gotten myself addicted to Stardew Valley...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

What's with all these rant Youtubers making videos that are hours long just to explain why they dislike something? Saw a video titled "MGS 4 was a mistake" being recommended to me that's nearly 4 hours long. If you need 4 hours to explain why something's bad, you're awful at explaining stuff. Most movies aren't even that long.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

YESSSSS I beat Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia finally today on hard/classic mode!  I employed my strategy to its fullest potential and killed Duma, winning the game and making the credits roll.  I lost Python, Palla, and Catria in the process, but after loading up the game again I readjusted my inventory and order of everyone, and went to the secret shrine that I hadn’t been to yet in order to revive the three of them.  Now I have all 37 units together and don’t really plan on doing the post game, so that crosses another game off my list to beat before getting a Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Sakura blossom restock rn but I dont know how to let everyone know


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Sakura blossom restock rn but I dont know how to let everyone know



Did someone say these are temporary?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did someone say these are temporary?



I think someone did, but I don’t think they are and I sure hope not, because I plan on getting a whole row for my collectible lineup filled with them.  :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

If these are temporary -which I doubt- I'm gonna die.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

I think that just about everyone has gotten atleast one by now.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 10, 2019)

ironing is probably the worst of all the chores honestly (and this is from someone who doesn't even iron many of their clothes, woo hoo for drying things without creasing!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also they're defo not temporary!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

I like never iron my clothes unless it'd be some extra special piece or I have to... 

anyway hope we can buy more sakura's soon!!!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 10, 2019)

wasted about half my day reading about the Disney buzzy animatronic that was believed to be stolen. Quite a rabbit hole.


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2019)

petition to change collectibles to the default tab in the shop


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

Here signs Jerico for the above mentioned petition haha.

Screw waiting for my nails to grow longer, screw waiting for Easter, I want to paint my nails now. The question is, which style do I paint them? Uuuuuugh-

But I have time actually, I'm half expecting to be called in for work tomorrow.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sound Morse Code is creepy.
I just- It's weird to think a bunch of bloops and beeps could mean something good or bad.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 11, 2019)

Kim Kardashian wants to be a lawyer.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2019)

Dah, need to get my grades up. 



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to be a lawyer.



tf


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

Trying to get anything done this week: 

Me: "Ok, I've got math homework to do and I need to revise my paper."

Brain: "BIRTHDAY COMING LET'S THINK ABOUT THAT INSTEAD"

Me: "But that's not until Saturday...I've gotta do my work and get through the week first."

Brain: "BIRTHDAY MORE IMPORTANT IT'S GONNA BE FUN"

Me: "But--"

Brain: "B I R T H D A Y"


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to be a lawyer.



Lmao, that’s unexpected and hilarious at the same time.  I’m not even in law school nor plan on going into it, but I already know how difficult it is from one of the classes I’m taking.  Wondering how this will turn out.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to be a lawyer.



lmaooo good luck.


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

I want to see a blackhole in person. I know i'd probably die but it would be worth it!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

I need to dye my hair I think. Also I need to buy those plastic covers for your hair so the dye maybe sticks better


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 11, 2019)

I've realized how pointless how pointless video games and youtube is for me in a mature perspective. 

Sucks that I'm bored though.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Kim Kardashian wants to be a lawyer.



What like it’s hard?


----------



## tae (Apr 11, 2019)

i leave for seattle on saturday and i am mf nervous.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

i need to stop procrastinating


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm spending my time on the Boys vs. Girls thread trying to earn my fellow brothers another victory, when I have homework I still need to finish and other stuff I was wanting to do later. I really do have my priorities set right.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2019)

i need to lose weight for a wedding....but I want pancakes


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2019)

I used to be not too bad at drawing, I miss that. ;( I hate that I never have time for it anymore.. my meager skills have turned to dust under my incredible neglect.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

^Ooh I wanna see stuff

If there was a teeth whitening gum, MAN my life would be complete. Probably taste like toothpaste or worse, but hey.


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> ^Ooh I wanna see stuff
> 
> If there was a teeth whitening gum, MAN my life would be complete. Probably taste like toothpaste or worse, but hey.





Spoiler: stuff :p



https://i.imgur.com/HCgqFyo.png
https://i.imgur.com/ztduz7Q.png
https://i.imgur.com/rmCaKsK.png
https://i.imgur.com/4f2eq2H.png
















these are all so old AHHH nostalgia x}



^  can't do anything remotely like any of that these days and it's so frustratttttinggggg ;A; well maybe the pkmn art, haven't tried to do any of that lately. I just know I've completely forgotten how to draw a person LOL


----------



## maple22 (Apr 11, 2019)

my illness has progressed to the stage of near-constant coughing. 
hopefully this is a sign that it'll be over soon, as this has lasted for nearly a week.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

^Rough!! Sorry to hear that.. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 12, 2019)

Animal Crossing games do seem to be like retirement home for old Pokemon players.

Can I unlock a closed thread? I still want to clear my void.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm spending my time on the Boys vs. Girls thread trying to earn my fellow brothers another victory, when I have homework I still need to finish and other stuff I was wanting to do later. I really do have my priorities set right.



Thank you for your contributions, good sir. It put a smile on my face reading all the messages after the latest win.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Animal Crossing games do seem to be like retirement home for old Pokemon players.
> 
> Can I unlock a closed thread? I still want to clear my void.



What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 12, 2019)

My Eevee plush is so pleasant to hold.  I'm really glad I bought it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2019)

Why are the nail on my ring fingers long but all the others aren't?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> What is this supposed to mean?



I don't want to surprise anyone with an Eloise move in with my next giveaway.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Animal Crossing games do seem to be like retirement home for old Pokemon players.
> 
> Can I unlock a closed thread? I still want to clear my void.



Yes, you can unlock closed threads, as long as you're the one who closed it. Click "Administrative" which is located on the bar above the top post. Then simply proceed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I started Animal Crossing before Pokemon so I must be aging in reverse.


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2019)

every time someone suggests a "date the villagers" mechanic for the new Animal Crossing I lose 5 years off my life


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 12, 2019)

Why am I getting welding memes on my Pinterest feed

What is going on


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

So nice to be remodeing my main town again, it's been unfinished for so long. I've missed you, Solace <3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2019)

Somehow somebody reached over 200 posts today...


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2019)

i wanna watch hetalia again.


----------



## piske (Apr 12, 2019)

Zane said:


> every time someone suggests a "date the villagers" mechanic for the new Animal Crossing I lose 5 years off my life



all of humanity loses 5,000 years of life... >_>


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2019)

"Du dey?" Alaska will always be my fav you can't change my mind.

Me at work: I'm gonna go home and shape my nails for polish tomorrow, yay

Me while still at work: *breaks nails*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2019)

Literally checking food delivery services weekly to see if they'll start delivering in this area...
I didn't realize how bad my pizza addiction was till I moved somewhere else.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> every time someone suggests a "date the villagers" mechanic for the new Animal Crossing I lose 5 years off my life



After Pocket Camp dropped we would get so many pervs elsewhere. Before we did have a select few odd ones. One guy was obsessed with Margie and kept posing fat fan art. Dude also seemed to hate Marshal with a passion.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 13, 2019)

_*Karma, karma, karma, karma, karma chameleon
You come and go, you come and go
Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dreams
Red, gold, and green, red, gold, and green*_

It's 1am. I'm not tired. Send help.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> _*Karma, karma, karma, karma, karma chameleon
> You come and go, you come and go
> Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dreams
> Red, gold, and green, red, gold, and green*_
> ...



I dozed of once watching this clip of a guy sleeping in vrchat:


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

oh heck oh heck oh heck.

i forgot to go to marshal's house!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

i sincerely thank people who offered to try and snag sakuras for me bc yay trying to stay awake til midnight

>>select ban justin


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I dozed of once watching this clip of a guy sleeping in vrchat:



I needed this laugh lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hope this headache doesn't come back, I have lots of work to catch up on


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> oh heck oh heck oh heck.
> 
> i forgot to go to marshal's house!!!



May a curse fall upon you and your household! >:c


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

There's no such thing as bad music taste! Just different.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm here dancing to my music when I should be drawing to it LOL, I need to finish.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> There's no such thing as bad music taste! Just different.



Yes finally, t h a n k  y o u.


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

It’s 1:30am and I hear birds chirping in my backyard. Must be some party going on back there.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> There's no such thing as bad music taste! Just different.



So you consider Nickelback good then lmao.

yeah there are bad music but yes it is taste. although some people I meet are pretty stubborn including myself


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

people who can't do a nice thing without announcing it everywhere are so funny


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 14, 2019)

Damn, I like NickelBack.

I'm so dead there's an auction for a popsicle, a collectable I want and I can't even get it. Even if I didn't spend my tbt on Sakura collectables, I would have already been out bidded.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> It’s 1:30am and I hear birds chirping in my backyard. Must be some party going on back there.



Those birbs were having a birb party!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> After Pocket Camp dropped we would get so many pervs elsewhere. Before we did have a select few odd ones. One guy was obsessed with Margie and kept posing fat fan art. Dude also seemed to hate Marshal with a passion.


Marshal was his competition for Margie.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Almost all conflicts are because of religion.


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

when u've always suspected someone of being an egomaniac in spite of their cutesy demeanor and then they confirm it 8)))))


----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> So you consider Nickelback good then lmao.
> 
> yeah there are bad music but yes it is taste. although some people I meet are pretty stubborn including myself



I'll be honest, as much as I rag on Nickelback all the time, if someone likes' em, more power to 'em! Just don't expect me to turn down the volume on the metal(the good metal, not that modern nu metal ****)l!! >:]


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 14, 2019)

I feel like I'm spending to much time on making gifs for this forum.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Do I really want to spend the next several hours finish this reading?  It’s not like it’s ever going to come up again on an assignment for this class, and the final exam may have it, but I already have the notes for it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

yeehaw


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 14, 2019)

it's hot today .__. reee


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Pulling an all nighter for the first time since around this time last year.  It’s tough, but I’m getting a lot of good studying and stuff done.  I didn’t get up until 2 p.m. yesterday, can take my morning medicine again in the morning, and only have three class days this week, so I’m not particularly concerned about it.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 15, 2019)

I can’t wait to go back to work tomorrow <3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

Old people and people in the media complain about how video games are making people more violent but just a few hundred years ago we thought it was okay to kill people because we thought they were witches so maybe people just kinda suck in general


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

Waking up with only 5 hours of sleep on me, should I go back to sleep? But I feel like staying awake. Not sure.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 15, 2019)

There is incense ASH all OVER my TV stand and idk how it got there. It's smushed so it's not like I threw my door open and it flew aaallll the way to the complete other end of the stand. I'm thinking maybe my cat jumped on, touched the plate and got ash on her paws, the continued to walk over the stand. But I can't make out any clear paw prints plus my cat is smarter then that (I hope).


----------



## Zane (Apr 15, 2019)

Ahhh I  just got an idea for the egg decorating contest thingie but I'm so tired bleh I should stop being a baby and just make it now but.. zzzz


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

so...got a package delivered with our address, someone else's name. fedex says it came from a pet company we've never ordered from and the pet company has no record of any of it...wtf?


----------



## LunaRover (Apr 16, 2019)

..If camelopard originated as a word for giraffe, what of words such as manatee & axolotl? Word study is really interesting. Makes me sad that the easiest time to learn languages is as a child. I struggle at learning one new language, never mind more. Also, Duolingo memes are lit.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Summer is only a couple months away and I am NOT looking forward to it!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2019)

^cant wait for summer damn i hate the cold.

also man I miss the CAH nights here goooood times.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i cant stop looking at those horror vintage recipe cards i just wanna throw a fancy dinner with 3 of em now lol


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

other ppl: don't watch the endgame leaks! Spoilers are bad!!!1

me:


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

Bcat said:


> other ppl: don't watch the endgame leaks! Spoilers are bad!!!1
> 
> me:



On that note, even the Russo Bros. themselves are like "don't spoil endgame" but like when you're trying to tell the internet not to do something, they'll just do the complete opposite. I don't think they thought this through.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

The internet is wild man.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> On that note, even the Russo Bros. themselves are like "don't spoil endgame" but like when you're trying to tell the internet not to do something, they'll just do the complete opposite. I don't think they thought this through.



yeah I mean...the leaks themselves didn't actually spoil too much. It confirmed a few different fan theories and something we all knew was happening anyways-nothing about deaths. It gave me more questions than answers and made me want to see the movie even more!

and yeah it cracks me up when people try to play moral police on the freaking internet. People are going to do and say whatever they want, just stay off social media if you don't want to see the leaks.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 16, 2019)

Okay so I got Fitness Boxing for Switch since our gym has been closed for a while and I can't take it. Tried out the demo, and it was pretty good!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 16, 2019)

This shirt. I could have sworn it used to be tight on me. Maybe cause it hasn't been in the dryer at all lately? But like it's kinda baggy on me now. As far as I know, I didn't gain or loose alot of weight.

Confused.


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2019)

started making my egg :> i want to finish it tonight but i'm not sure if i can, the paint is taking a lot longer to dry than i'd like :I


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 17, 2019)

I wish my hair was light blonde instead of brown.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

Why is today's generation filled w/ so many meme junkies?!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 17, 2019)

Sooo, like the Persona games. What's the dude's name in *Vaati's* and (Imma spell this wrong) *Krealis's* signatures? Ya know the anime degenerate society.

Also like I know zero nothin about the Persona games so educate me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 17, 2019)

xenoblade night themes are a good way to ease the mind


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2019)

X_X I just hooked and "lost" Savannah's house key like 10 times before I realized it wasn't letting me catch it because my pockets were full aaGh time to go to sleep lol (altho part of why it took me so long to figure it out is bc I swear fishing in CF is rigged and rare fish will get away completely irrespective of your timing!! drives me nuts)


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2019)

Some bad news recently... I'm hoping to get over it enough to at least make a decent egg submission.


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

Blemishes on my hand from skiiing, so I can't sew. What to do instead?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Sooo, like the Persona games. What's the dude's name in *Vaati's* and (Imma spell this wrong) *Krealis's* signatures? Ya know the anime degenerate society.
> 
> Also like I know zero nothin about the Persona games so educate me.



That's actually a girl hahaha (at least in Vaati's, idk Krealis). Her name is Futaba.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2019)

why do i have such a fat ass and hips/thighs i should really do some exercise


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh I had meant Joker back when he was in their signatures.


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

My stomach feels very very bad. I wish I didn't have to be on so many meds right now. Or, at least, that they would do something. Other than giving me a stomachache.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2019)

?Chowder: Please.?

Mung: No, Chowder.

Chowder: Pretty Please...

*Mung: WHAT THE!!!???*

XD! Funny scene from Chowder.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> ”Chowder: Please.”
> 
> Mung: No, Chowder.
> 
> ...




Oh, how I miss that show...


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

With easter comes all the dubbes easter movies, wihuuu!

- - - Post Merge - - -

dubbed* 
.... I CANT TYPE TODAY


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 18, 2019)

I can’t wait for Saturday and Sunday <3


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2019)

Why are there so many twats on here that feel the need to buy out the store of special and limited-edition items?! You guys can be real tools.. >:|


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2019)

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2019)

you're so busy, it's selfish of me to want to spend so much time with you v.v


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2019)

I was watching a video about some rumors concerning Waluigi's presence in SM64DS, and at one point the guy says "In theory, it should've been a lot harder to fake these pictures. But these pictures seem to have been taken with a potato, and their quality is sub-par."

For some reason when he said the pictures were taken with a potato I just died laughing xDDD


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey so like. Respond to the text, okay? I mean why respond to the first text immediately, but then ignore me? I do a lot of work work for you guys. The least you could do is respond to me!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2019)

Omg I have work tomorrow, it's gonna be ugly busy with the Easter stuff going around.


----------



## amai (Apr 19, 2019)

i got the horses in the back horse tack is attached hat is matte black got the boots thats black to maaaatch


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 19, 2019)

How come Im alive preciesly right now?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2019)

Insomnia sucks! Hopefully the 3 K-pins I took and 3 sleeping pills are enough to conk me out!!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

go crazy ablalalala go stupid ablalalalala


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2019)

me: oh my gosh I am so tired why did I stay up longer to work on that egg

also me: if I stay up maybe I can get pizza


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

i keep laughing at my profile picture.. why.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

That moment when you're a nobody but someone famous or with a notable following replies to a tweet you made


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 19, 2019)

I weighed myself randomly today, and like, I weigh alot less than I thought I actually would. Since I've been eating a couple more sweets these past few months, I thought I would weigh near 120 but I'm actually 111.2. I don't look 111, I look 115 imo. I guess at work I burn more energy than I take in, even with a donut this day, or 2 ham croquettes that day.

For the record, I don't eat donuts everyday. My diet for the most part is basic; sandwitches, water, bagels, chocolate milk in the morning, whatever is made for dinner ect... Also I mean pounds, I don't understand y'alls other system of weight.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

like it's not even fun but wtf would pansexual people **** frying pans... just...facepalm


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

It's been awhile since I had some ganja! Feels good, maaan.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It's been awhile since I had some ganja! Feels good, maaan.



could use some, send me maaan.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 20, 2019)

Hopefully I can actually do well in the Easter egg hunt this year! Last year was the first time I really paid attention to it and I was so overwhelmed lol.


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2019)

Sometimes late evening coffee isn't a good idea. Px usually it is.. but sometimes it's not LoL


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2019)

I think I’m in love with my new aesthetic (avatar and signature) and collectible lineup... I can’t stop staring at it.  Please... send help.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh I should be asleep by now.


----------



## gobby (Apr 21, 2019)

Sometimes I just shouldn't say things lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

Frick no
Frick no
Frick no

I can smell the paint coming from my sisters room.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Frick no
> Frick no
> Frick no
> 
> I can smell the paint coming from my sisters room.


What?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

Why won't these kick in already?!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why won't these kick in already?!



What again?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

^Oh just some generic sleeping pills. I didn't get any(or at least, not much of) sleep last night.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What?



Mine and my sisters room is connected by an air vent near the ground. She's been using paint like all day for a project she's been doing. I'm at the opposite end of my room from the air vent in my room, and she's at the opposite end of the air vent in her room. As I was in my bed (oppisite end) I could smell the paint smell leaking in my room.

If you mean the frick part, it's cause I don't curse unless I'm mad, it's like an alternative word.


----------



## Velo (Apr 22, 2019)

I cannot even right now.
Like, did I just want to torture myself?
I mean, I did need to know. 
But it's rough, man.
Why did I do this to myself? I really need to fix this! But there's so much that I need to fix. I finally felt like things were getting fixed.... and then it all just blew up.
And... I had not control over it. It just happened to me. How is that fair? Why did I have to be cursed like this? ):


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2019)

Really, Zipper is making me feel more uncomfortable as Easter goes on...


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2019)

popping in on my 15 and no ones got the gold egg yet! crazy


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 22, 2019)

I’m never gonna get a Dreamy egg~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2019)

I just realized I've had a switch for a few weeks and I never put up my FC lol
Not that it really matters cause I'm not playing online rn, but I definitely will be when AC and Pokemon are released 

So yeah, now my sidebar has my switch FC. Bask in its glory


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2019)

Sometimes I feel like screaming lyrics to rock songs.

Like, literal screaming.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2019)

my skin thrumbled


----------



## amai (Apr 23, 2019)

AAAAAAAAA_AAAAAAAAAAAA_ I JUST WANT MY MF E G G


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 23, 2019)

getting my hair dyed light blonde, hoping it turns out well


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

How am I not tired yet?!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2019)

CAUTION! PULL UP!


----------



## Zane (Apr 23, 2019)

Got a decent amount of sleep but tired as hell anyway. It's gon be a good day

- - - Post Merge - - -

One of my 3 Sweet Feathers is back on the market but I have no means to reacquire it P:


----------



## Valzed (Apr 23, 2019)

Somehow even though all the Zipper-ness and falling objects are gone my eyes are still sort of seeing them. I think they're burned into my poor brain.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2019)

Ugh feeling tired even tho i had an alright day at work... i mean lots to do but that's like always after weekend and holidays... brain you suck


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

It just occurred to me that I might have a long-ish scar running across my stomach. The skin doesn't feel like any of my past scars, but this scar would be 20 years old soo...


----------



## Zireael (Apr 23, 2019)

I really need to get back into art. Why am I so easily demotivated ):


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

Zane said:


> Got a decent amount of sleep but tired as hell anyway. It's gon be a good day
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> One of my 3 Sweet Feathers is back on the market but I have no means to reacquire it P:



 do you want yours back?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

If Sean Bean can somehow survive through both Silent Hill movies, I can take whatever the world throws at me.


----------



## Zane (Apr 23, 2019)

Freyen said:


> do you want yours back?



aw no no absolutely not! That ones not mine, it was yours from the start : ) <3 I'm just being sentimental because I know this is one of the ones I bought after the contests hahah the rainbow feathers are the only ones I really love anyway cx and the blue one bc it's like Harvest Moon lol


----------



## Bcat (Apr 23, 2019)

Lopped about 6 inches off my hair and I’m not sure if I regret it or not


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

I should really be in this board more often. You know, to gain some activity of mine. (Discord and The Cellar however... Over my dead body)


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Turns out I can put most of my hair in a ponytail now.

My hair is much too long, I need to get it shaved/cut again.


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

Zane said:


> aw no no absolutely not! That ones not mine, it was yours from the start : ) <3 I'm just being sentimental because I know this is one of the ones I bought after the contests hahah the rainbow feathers are the only ones I really love anyway cx and the blue one bc it's like Harvest Moon lol



<3<3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



HistoryH22 said:


> If Sean Bean can somehow survive through both Silent Hill movies, I can take whatever the world throws at me.




This should be my life motto, tbh. xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2019)

OctoLiam and Tom have the same avatar lol

Also Tina is killin me with suspense! I know she actually has a life outside of tbt but I must know who the best egg decorators are!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OctoLiam and Tom have the same avatar lol
> 
> Also Tina is killin me with suspense! I know she actually has a life outside of tbt but I must know who the best egg decorators are!!


Oh my gosh they do. Though Tom's background in the avatar is more light red, though.

I would be quite surprised is someone has the same avatar as the one I have right now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Ngl, when I saw OctoLiam's avatar a few times, I thought Tom came back.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Ngl, when I saw OctoLiam's avatar a few times, I thought Tom came back.



He’s secretly Tom in disguise.  

(just joking...)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 23, 2019)

The Monster Hunter Navirou amiibo's price keeps climbing. $160-$300.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2019)

Didn't just eat out of the whole ice cream container with a spoon btw


----------



## Zane (Apr 23, 2019)

I think it would have been kinda cool if the Disco egg had been rereleased this year but it cost like 20 eggs or something like that, it sucks that there's almost none in existence when it's such an awesome egg. (pastel disco being a compromise to rereleasing it is nice too tho)

---

And I want another dreamy egg FRICK but i don't have any more bells. contemplating trying to trade my togepi but it was the first collectible I ever bought on the MP and I'm a baby >:T


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Sludge metal is a fascinating sub-genre of metal music!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

Lottie finally proposing to Digby...
Will Digby say yes?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Oof how hard can it be to make an image transparent for tbt?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oof how hard can it be to make an image transparent for tbt?


You talking about your avatar? Just copy the color of your sidebar where the avatar is by using Lightshot or whatever similar you have, then use that to color in the white in Paint.

If there's a much more efficient way, I have not heard of it. It's what I used for my old avatar in 2018.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

I don't have anythin, I've been using the online-image-editor suggested in the signature guide thread. The image is already transparent, but it doesn't show up like that on here. I have thought of copying the colour of the sidebar, but idk how to do that. Does it have like a hex colour code?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't have anythin, I've been using the online-image-editor suggested in the signature guide thread. The image is already transparent, but it doesn't show up like that on here. I have thought of copying the colour of the sidebar, but idk how to do that. Does it have like a hex colour code?


Not that I know of, for now, try my method.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Gonna have to get used to tuna sandwiches for a while, which isn't terrible.

Thank you for putting in the time to save up for me to see you soon. I miss and love you.

-Knock on wood- I have been nursing my gramma from a bad flu, and Lord knows how being the one being very close to her the most I haven't gotten sick, I'm grateful for that. And happy she's getting better.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hard to beat listening to the sounds of an evening thunderstorm.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Hard to beat listening to the sounds of an evening thunderstorm.



Same state, it’s raining here too, lmao.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Hard to beat listening to the sounds of an evening thunderstorm.



Nothing better than that, with a good book <3


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Same state, it?s raining here too, lmao.



North Texas, right? It's nice and loud here. Just perfect.



honeyaura said:


> Nothing better than that, with a good book <3




YES! A good book and a thunderstorm? Literally heaven for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> North Texas, right? It's nice and loud here. Just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, North Texas is where I reside!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2019)

I'd like to find out where a specific song came from. It has been around since the amv days of youtube. 2009-ish. I probably can't post it here due to mild innuendo. I assume it came from a stand up comedy routine.


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Try your best to be kind. . .you don't know what someone else is going through.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

REOL I love you and your voice but I'm trying to sleep, need you out of my head with this catchy song. ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> Try your best to be kind. . .you don't know what someone else is going through.



Announcement, very important ^ ^ ^


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 25, 2019)

Good thing: someone called out so I work closing shift today.

Bad thing: I have to be at work tomorrow at 11am. Closing shift last from 3pm to 11pm, cause the store closes at 11, BUUUT, anyone who has worked closing in a store, you know you aren't gonna get out at that time. I'm like going to clock out at 11:30, that's pushing the whole 12-hour rule thing. But, idk if my state even has that as a law set here :/ This would be the second or third time this has happened to me.

Update: Google'd it and it seems like it's 11 or 8 hours between shifts.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Finally got some freaking sleep!


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)

Should I change my account name?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 25, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Good thing: someone called out so I work closing shift today.
> 
> Bad thing: I have to be at work tomorrow at 11am. Closing shift last from 3pm to 11pm, cause the store closes at 11, BUUUT, anyone who has worked closing in a store, you know you aren't gonna get out at that time. I'm like going to clock out at 11:30, that's pushing the whole 12-hour rule thing. But, idk if my state even has that as a law set here :/ This would be the second or third time this has happened to me.
> 
> Update: Google'd it and it seems like it's 11 or 8 hours between shifts.



omg i feel u, my work would regularly put me on until midnight and have me start at 6am, it's rediculous, just make sure they don't make a complete habit of it or you can contact citizen's advice or something, u need enough time between shifts to rest and be productive, i hope u manage through ur shift ok <3


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Sometimes I totally forget the previous handheld consoles I owned like the first edition/OG PSP. Probably because it ended up being sold or traded in, can't even recall that either. . .even trying to remember the game titles I had, I pull up a blank. I haven't had a Sony console since then as well. 

Also, whenever I pass by the PS Vita section in-store I ignore it completely lol oops. It's interesting to note that Sony pulled the plug on PS Vita last month. End of an era for PS Vita (and the Nintendo DS).


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 26, 2019)

mogyay said:


> omg i feel u, my work would regularly put me on until midnight and have me start at 6am, it's rediculous, just make sure they don't make a complete habit of it or you can contact citizen's advice or something, u need enough time between shifts to rest and be productive, i hope u manage through ur shift ok <3



Aw thanks  closing isn't so hard, despite what other wotkers have said. My manager usually does it if I had to get called in either for closing or the mid shift. Like today I wasn't scheduled for closing, but the woman who usually does it today called out. Since I barely work over 20 hours a week, and I already know how to close, my manager calls me in full well knowing I won't get any overtime. But, hey, more hours means more money, which is good cause I could use some extra money from here on out.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

Never thought I'd say this but I think I'm finally music-ed out. Time to start playing the plethora of games I have on Steam! The question is, which to start w/ ? Hmm..


----------



## Halony (Apr 26, 2019)

Why can't the laundry just do itself?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 26, 2019)

Officially on liquid deprivation for endgame. Pray for my bladder pls


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 26, 2019)

Pretty sure I have some sort of sleep disorder.



Spoiler: Story Time!



One night a few years ago, my sister was sleeping in my room. I guess we were havin a 'slumber party' lol. In order to sleep in my room, we took out the mattress of her bed and put it on the floor next to my bed. Eventually we both go to sleep. At this point in time, I was already aware that I talk in my sleep, (denied it when my sister told me, shocked when my mom was like 'no she's right, you do talk in your sleep') like talk with a normal volume. Buut, this takes it to a different level.

According to my sister, I called her name randomly at night when I was already asleep. She woke up since she's literally like next to me, looked over and saw me with my eyes open like I was awake, she even thought I was. She asked me why I called her but I didn't respond. I was even staring straight at her. Eventually she went back to sleep, creeped out. Another time, I was patting her head. She asked what I was doing that and I _answered_ "I'm summoning you". She asked somethin else but I didn't answer. She went back to sleep.

What's even weirder is that I have absolute zero recollection of either of those things happening. Sometimes I can feel myself move my body or mouth a little when I dream, but then because I feel that, I wake up. I'm also kinda shocked that I gave a semi-intelligent answer while I was alseep. So moral of story, I'm pretty sure having your eyes open while you sleep is a sign of a disorder I read about back in middle school, and I feel like sleep talking is another mild disorder.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

I really wish learning wasn't an issue for me! People seem to just expect me to know certain things! it's rather irritating. Of course, I could just be presumptuous.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2019)

It's hard to sleep when you've a Panic at the Disco song going around and around in your head.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I really wish learning wasn't an issue for me! People seem to just expect me to know certain things! it's rather irritating. Of course, I could just be presumptuous.



yeah I learn pretty slow which is annoying, I hate my brain. Although when people give you fuzzy instructions it's not making it easier lol


----------



## Halony (Apr 27, 2019)

Today it's King's Day in the Netherlands. The day our King comes out to shake the hands of peasants and we celebrate monarchy. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Here’s a thot, there’s a thot, everywhere’s a thot.

Oh.... right.

Anyway, tonight’s one of those rare nights I’m staying up and I don’t even feel tired because of how much fun I’m having.  It’s already past 4 a.m. and I’m still happy.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2019)

I think I finally got my sleep schedule back on track!


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm looking forward to summer, and then I suddenly come across a spider lying on its back on the floor. _You know what,_ summer is actually cancelled.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> I'm looking forward to summer, and then I suddenly come across a spider lying on its back on the floor. _You know what,_ summer is actually cancelled.



Lying on its back? How did it get like that?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 27, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Lying on its back? How did it get like that?


That's a good question! I just entered my room, saw _something_ on the floor and realized it's a spider that had its legs curled up against its body.  It might've been dead but it was an unpleasant find either way.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

omg ew i would freak out so much i hate small spiders @__@

anyway glad i went to the cinematheque today.. that film was so good.


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

ah it's getting to be that time of year when my cat starts shedding and never really stops until it's cold again. now every time i pick her up (which is a lot because she is the clingiest cat in this dimension) i get a carpet of hair left on me. q_q


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

I want to marry Bucky Barnes. No reason, just... have the need to marry him :v​


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

wish I had some air dry clay, I really don't feel like digging out my toaster oven to make one teeny tiny little thing


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

ok I want my long hair back I'm never cutting it again


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

Gonna be honest, not really feeling this assignment. But can't keep her waiting


----------



## pavlov (Apr 28, 2019)

what if bears take over the human race. 
what if one day bears will wear human skin?
oh how the tables have turned.
​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

man we need to revive tbt cah nights man


----------



## Marte (Apr 28, 2019)

If anyone wants to switch their immune system with me then I'm up for it.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

I seem to recall someone on here a while back giving me **** for criticizing religion. ****' em. I was justified in my reasoning. Anyone who has a problem w/ it can piss off!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ok I want my long hair back I'm never cutting it again



Me, I had to cut it though to even the length because like all hairdressers seem to think everyone wants v-cut and it look ridiculous on me since I have pretty self-curly/wavy hair and it was way too long in the back and like bangs-short in front so yeah man


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

Help. My left foot is numb but if I move it, the dog sleeping on my lap will wake up, and she looks so cute sleeping, I don't want to wake her.

Update: my dog woke up so I can _move my foot now_ aah. Still kinda numb thou even after moving it.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Me, I had to cut it though to even the length because like all hairdressers seem to think everyone wants v-cut and it look ridiculous on me since I have pretty self-curly/wavy hair and it was way too long in the back and like bangs-short in front so yeah man



I have no one to blame but myself. My hairdresser cut it exactly the way I asked her to, it's just I don't like it as well as I thought I would. I haven't had my hair in a bob in 10 years or so and I wanted a change...turns out I don't like change lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I have no one to blame but myself. My hairdresser cut it exactly the way I asked her to, it's just I don't like it as well as I thought I would. I haven't had my hair in a bob in 10 years or so and I wanted a change...turns out I don't like change lol



Mine is like a longer bob ow down to my shoulders almost but yeah it looks so much better than having in a V..there are very few people looking good in v-cuts if any so yeah


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Every time I wake up, my hip always bothers me. Like... joint pains. It feels extremely uncomfortable and it hurts. ;w; 

I also still want to marry Bucky Barnes.​


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 29, 2019)

Operation Revenge Body, let's do this lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

It's 5 AM, I haven't been to bed and I don't feel at all tired but I'm definitely going to be when I go to class later. **** me.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

i have a similar issue, i feel restless but i need to sleep cuz i have work later and i definitely don't want to be sleepy there


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

buny said:


> i have a similar issue, i feel restless but i need to sleep cuz i have work later and i definitely don't want to be sleepy there



Yep, I feel ya on that one. I guess I'll see if I can try to fit _some_ sleep in before my classes at least, some sleep is better than none at all.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Yep, I feel ya on that one. I guess I'll see if I can try to fit _some_ sleep in before my classes at least, some sleep is better than none at all.



definitely! try to meditate a bit maybe, just to keep thoughts away that can either keep you up in bed, or give you stress!!


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

I've been wearing my Selena t-shirt for a couple of hours and didn't notice until now that there was a dryer sheet stuck in the sleeve/"arm hole."

I threw it away just now and am genuinely surprised it didn't fall out while I was eating dinner, washing dishes and my hands, rinsing fruit, or boiling water for hot cocoa.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

I kinda wanna trade my dreamy egg for another nightmare but uh dont think anyone would agree lolll


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

I talk to myself too much!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

when will sao abridged return from war?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

That dream I had :V Still getting on my nerves...


PS: I know y'all are tired of hearing this; but I still love Bucky Barnes and I still wanna marry him UWU​


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 29, 2019)

That workout was a good one, but hope this headache doesn't last all day. More and more things are needing to be done, cleaned, bought, and dropped off today.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2019)

Debating whether to buy Super Mario 3 for 3DS virtual console. Have some Eshop funds I have no idea what to do with and I haven't played that game in what seems like forever.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Debating whether to buy Super Mario 3 for 3DS virtual console. Have some Eshop funds I have no idea what to do with and I haven't played that game in what seems like forever.



wario land 3 is better if anything.. or super mario land 2: 6 golden coins


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Debating whether to buy Super Mario 3 for 3DS virtual console. Have some Eshop funds I have no idea what to do with and I haven't played that game in what seems like forever.



Do eet! Either that or Wario Land 3 like Sheila says...'tis another fine game!

That reminds me, are we ever gonna see virtual console for the GBA? It'd be nice!


----------



## Halony (Apr 29, 2019)

Rewatched the speech Leonardo DiCaprio gave when he won an Oscar and I noticed how one side of his mouth looked numbed. I hope he's okay...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2019)

I should probably think before I speak sometimes. I feel I come off as harsh or brutally honest sometimes.

Oh well maybe one day ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

When this english/movie class is over I'm not watching another movie again for a VERY long time lol


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 29, 2019)

So our sponsors call my phone for the first time to meet me this evening, and I was out and sleepy and caught off-guard, hope I sounded okay lol. They'll call me tomorrow about how business will work with us, and while that is great I have very little experience with business talk but don't want to sound like an amateur lol. I'm tempting to ask my partner to help, as she's behind the business side of things, and I'm somewhat there too, but mostly the illustrator.

I have a lot to learn lol.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

Just a few more days...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess I do now have the option of going back. Is it worth it?


----------



## Halony (Apr 30, 2019)

Whenever I face difficult things, I try to ignore it at first. It will then eat me up inside and then I have to face it anyway.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2019)

Woke up at 4 am and decided I should resubmit my final essay because I forgot to cite something and just checked it and realized I had accidentally submitted the syllabus for the class since it was the most recent file I'd looked at. OTL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 30, 2019)

Zzzz... Very sleepy.​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Do eet! Either that or Wario Land 3 like Sheila says...'tis another fine game!
> 
> That reminds me, are we ever gonna see virtual console for the GBA? It'd be nice!



If you mean for 3ds that will probably not happen since those game were exclusive for ambassadors i think...


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2019)

Here I come Endgame!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2019)

i dont rly think anyone would trade for my dreamy egg but uh worth a shot


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2019)

secretly hoping the "small collectible change" tmrrw is an updated pok?ball huehueuhe..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> i dont rly think anyone would trade for my dreamy egg but uh worth a shot



i think it's a good deal :0 good luck !


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2019)

Nox said:


> Here I come Endgame!



report back in the discussion thread once you're traumatized!


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2019)

i love my car so much


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

This is gonna be a weird week, I can feel it lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> secretly hoping the "small collectible change" tmrrw is an updated pok?ball huehueuhe..



Whoa wait what o:


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> This is gonna be a weird week, I can feel it lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Justin (I think, I know it was a staff member) said there would be a small change to collectables that doesn't cost any tbt, but also isn't related to the current timestamp discussion that was goin on in the Shop/Event ect... thread.
Found it-
_"I have a small surprise collectible change coming up on Wednesday that I think some of you will really appreciate, stay tuned!" not related to the current timestamp discussion!!)_
*LambdaDelta* then asked if I cost tbt, to which Justin replied nope.

Idk how to do the quote box when it's in another thread.


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2019)

yeah Stella's post is what I was referencing @honeyaura x] no idea what it will actually be, I've just been wishing for the regular Pok?ball to match the Moon/Love ball ever since they were released lol


----------



## honeyaura (May 1, 2019)

@Zane @Stella-Io Ahh okay, thanks you both! I'm curious on what it is!


----------



## Halony (May 1, 2019)

I had to write an essay for today and I didn't. I'm screwed.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

For some reason, I am not looking for forward to dealing with customers this particular day. I mean, no one does, but this day feels like it's gonna be a bad one :/ Universe prove me wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

Thanks Zane <3 Also might consider selling if someone wanna buy since I managed to grab a last day sakura


----------



## Halony (May 1, 2019)

I have to cook dinner tonight. And I don't want to.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 1, 2019)

Today I learned that Hot Topic sells Ninja (the Twitch streamer) merchandise and that is surreal as hell to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

Oh boyyy time to go switch my laundry around (fr tho why can't it wash itself duhfgisuhr)


----------



## smoogle_ (May 1, 2019)

Do you think that we are really sims in someones sims 4 game?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

i mean like hi y'all


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

I love coooookies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

I need to get Super Mario Party ASAP so I can see and play as my lanky purple twig boi in all his HD glory ♡


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 1, 2019)

hmmmmmm do I check my midterm results now and potential wreck myself for my test tonight or do I just wait after the test? I really want to know how I did and really don't at the same time...

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I need to get Super Mario Party ASAP so I can see and play as my lanky purple twig boi in all his HD glory ♡



YESSS and then you can play in the Sound Stage and jazz out to his minigame! It's so good! (and the only minigame I can get 100% in xD)


----------



## honeyaura (May 1, 2019)

With more opportunities come more responsibilities. I'll have to get use to this lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

Just looked up what gaslighting meant, and, uh, why is it called 'gas' 'lighting'?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 2, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Just looked up what gaslighting meant, and, uh, why is it called 'gas' 'lighting'?



It has to do with a play where a man keeps turning down the gas lights in his home and tells his wife she?s imagining it when she asks about it. It actually sounds pretty interesting now that I?m reading more about it.


----------



## Zane (May 2, 2019)

i have too many posts >:T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2019)

Hair is a really weird thing lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hair is a really weird thing lmao



the musical/movie or? i ****ing love them, esp. the original french and brazil casts..the movie is a+ too


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

i miss those snail memes. y'know the ones that were like: snake (snail cake)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiKitty12 said:


> Do you think that we are really sims in someones sims 4 game?



i mean probably. The sims 4 is the worst one so that would make sense


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

Sonic SatAM > Sonic X > Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog > Sonic Underground

FACT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I need to get Super Mario Party ASAP so I can see and play as my lanky purple twig boi in all his HD glory ♡



I mean Waluigi IS a sexy beast! None of us can compete w/ that!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

any sonic but super sonic racing lmao the music is horrid


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 2, 2019)

Hm. Going to see Endgame tonight again, super excited for that. 

However, I'm going to be getting home super late... ;-; 

I have a bed-time, even though I'm 18, and about to be graduating soon. :V​


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

^Don't feel childish, I still try to keep my sleep schedule cause I got a job now and i can't stay up to like 2 am like a teenager lol..i'm 27 btw


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> the musical/movie or? i ****ing love them, esp. the original french and brazil casts..the movie is a+ too



No I mean like actual hair 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I mean Waluigi IS a sexy beast! None of us can compete w/ that!!



True thoooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

oh yeah i wish my hair could grow its so slow maaaan


----------



## Hat' (May 2, 2019)

I.... want a boyfriend with whom I can play video games with... quite random indeed


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I.... want a boyfriend with whom I can play video games with... quite random indeed



I would like like a way to get back in touch with old game buddies. Unrelated, are those Korean characters below your name?


----------



## smoogle_ (May 3, 2019)

I always wanted to fly. That's pretty cliche


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 3, 2019)

I miss my boyfriend ;-;

He lives all the way in Massachusetts. This stinks ;-;

Hopefully, he’s coming to see me again for my grad party :>​


----------



## Stella-Io (May 3, 2019)

Kinda worried that my manager might day somethin about my new pants for work not being slacks. I didn't realize till after I bought them that they're jeggings, not just black pants with pockets. But, other people there font wear like completely dress pants, so maybe I'm fine?


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

So I might be getting a full-time job soon! It's technically still volunteering, but they actually pay out of gratitude. Since they actually like how I work with the kids, and since another teacher left, they're asking for me!

My only concern is that my ovarian problem still gives me a lot of pain. This is an opportunity I don't want to pass up though.


----------



## Hat' (May 3, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I would like like a way to get back in touch with old game buddies. Unrelated, are those Korean characters below your name?



It is!


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2019)

are the neighbor kids screaming because they're playing hard and enjoying themselves or because they're being murdered? I'll never know.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> My only concern is that my ovarian problem still gives me a lot of pain. This is an opportunity I don't want to pass up though.



you should go see an ob/gyn or some doctor.. it's a bit lowkey sad so many women suffer and never go to see one tbh.. hope ur issues get better man!


----------



## buny (May 3, 2019)

wondering if i should dye my hair and what colour lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2019)

This youtube page is truly a blessing <3


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> you should go see an ob/gyn or some doctor.. it's a bit lowkey sad so many women suffer and never go to see one tbh.. hope ur issues get better man!



Lol no worries I've been going to mine. It's the (main) reason why I'm being prescribed birth control etc. It just takes months for my situation to resolve c':

Thanks Sheila! <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2019)

Bcat said:


> are the neighbor kids screaming because they're playing hard and enjoying themselves or because they're being murdered? I'll never know.



I keep thinking that about some brats across the alley. I think it would be wrong to go up and ask if they're hurt.



Hat' said:


> It is!



Do you care if I vm you?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> So I might be getting a full-time job soon! It's technically still volunteering, but they actually pay out of gratitude. Since they actually like how I work with the kids, and since another teacher left, they're asking for me!
> 
> My only concern is that my ovarian problem still gives me a lot of pain. This is an opportunity I don't want to pass up though.



Congrats on your job!  I?m sorry about your ovarian problems, but I hope they don?t keep you from doing something you enjoy.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 3, 2019)

Bcat said:


> are the neighbor kids screaming because they're playing hard and enjoying themselves or because they're being murdered? I'll never know.



Yo, the kids on my block are little terrors, they're almost always out in the FRONT yard screaming their heads off running around. But it's no better than the people behind me who play loud Spanish music nearly all the time, have a pool, and screaming kids in the backyard.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Yo, the kids on my block are little terrors, they're almost always out in the FRONT yard screaming their heads off running around. But it's no better than the people behind me who play loud Spanish music nearly all the time, have a pool, and screaming kids in the backyard.



Off topic, are you still having connection issues? There is a foreign event coming up.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 3, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Off topic, are you still having connection issues? There is a foreign event coming up.



Connection as in my phone? In that case, always. My phone just voided me of bars like 10 mis ago, and did it earlier. And the past few days my cell has been lagging and slower to load than normal.

What's the foreign event?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Connection as in my phone? In that case, always. My phone just voided me of bars like 10 mis ago, and did it earlier. And the past few days my cell has been lagging and slower to load than normal.
> 
> What's the foreign event?


The one where you can get the newsprint hat. Japan exclusive, unorderable.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 3, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The one where you can get the newsprint hat. Japan exclusive, unorderable.



Ooh, yeah I lost online connection for my 3DS systems a few months ago. 2 or 3? It happened when my data plan was changed. But, in all honestly, mobile hotspot sucked. I'm surprised it allowed me to dream as much as it did, which was basically all it was good for. Mobile hotspot can't connect to maaaaaaaaany other WiFi sources. Even when it did, the next time it wouldn't work, touchy af. True story.

But thanks for bringing this up. I don't have WiFi yet (hopefully will change at some point. I swear the first thing I'm doin when I get WiFi is a huge giveaway.)


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2019)

I got a pm from the gyroid telling me I got 10 seashells but then I didn't actually get any seashells and idk if I'm entitled to them or not .. lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Lol no worries I've been going to mine. It's the (main) reason why I'm being prescribed birth control etc. It just takes months for my situation to resolve c':
> 
> Thanks Sheila! <3



Ah, fair beans. I just know lots of people that never do it and you just wanna grab their social security/personal number and give them a time lol... Like bruh tis important stuff and they shouldn't let anyone wave it off like it's nothing.

Nps <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

"One of the most entertaining things to do on websites that allow customer reviews of CDs is read the apoplectic fury Kurt Cobain's fans have for the original Nirvana, the cultily-adored British psych-pop group from the late '60s."

lmao i need to do this. i don't get the cobain hype and if anything 60s groove is the best.


----------



## piske (May 4, 2019)

The banner at sunrise is so cute, i've never seen it like this before.


----------



## buny (May 4, 2019)

i love Hopper sm but his house is placed at the worst spot ever...i need to move him out eventually, but i keep telling him to stay cuz he's too cute


----------



## Stella-Io (May 4, 2019)

Do dogs know what kisses are? Do they know that when you give them a kiss it means you love them?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

can't wait for next saturday.. h y p e also i want friday doing reservations is fun though it's a lot of steps aha


----------



## Zane (May 4, 2019)

i miss being pink


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

My dad has the music taste of a preteen girl and that’s probably my fault


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

That feeling when three of the six birthday people today are really just internet telemarketers/spam/scammers.  You can tell because they’re all the same age and by viewing their profiles.  Lmaooooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> That feeling when three of the six birthday people today are really just internet telemarketers/spam/scammers.  You can tell because they’re all the same age and by viewing their profiles.  Lmaooooo



Lmfaoo really...

also ugh my legs still hurt


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2019)

Verizon is trying to sell tumblr I’m cAcKliNG


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2019)

if youre unhappy and you deserve it clap your hands ::emoji::


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2019)

I am the only person under the age of 50 in this room


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> That feeling when three of the six birthday people today are really just internet telemarketers/spam/scammers.  You can tell because they’re all the same age and by viewing their profiles.  Lmaooooo



Lmao wow I just noticed that.  Wtf...


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lmao wow I just noticed that.  Wtf...



Yeah same lol how are they not banned


----------



## Sweetley (May 5, 2019)

Today on "What I learned on Twitter":

View attachment 225684


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

So many people wished me a happy birthday and now I’m fighting back tears...  I don’t deserve any of this.  Cut me some slack, life... I love you all so much <3


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> So many people wished me a happy birthday and now I’m fighting back tears...  I don’t deserve any of this.  Cut me some slack, life... I love you all so much <3



We love you too fam!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> So many people wished me a happy birthday and now I’m fighting back tears...  I don’t deserve any of this.  Cut me some slack, life... I love you all so much <3



Pssht, please xRileyx you deserve all the best birthdays wishes.


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

On an unrelated note, I wanted to keep my post count at 22 and accidentally posted on my thread in the marketplace without realizing that was my 23rd post today.  Now every time I post I get older.

Posts 70 more times and dies of old age in one day 

Anyway, what I really wanted to say though and forgot to was that I can’t believe I was 16 when I joined these forums and now I’m 22... time sure flies by when you’re having fun with friends.  

EDIT: Wait guys, I got this.



Spoiler



*shows up to the Avengers to help fight Thanos*

Captain America: “What’s your superpower?”

Me: “I can age _really fast_.”

Captain America: “...That’s not a superpower.”

Me: “Oh.”

Captain America: “Well, can you make Thanos age fast?”

Me: “I can try.”  *touches Thanos and makes him post on TBT and he begins aging really fast*

Thanos: “What it this site about cute little bunny villagers and pixels, and wTF I’M DYING.”  *dies*

Captain America: “Holy crap, this guy is good.  Three cheers for NoNameSuperhero!!!

Rest of avengers: “Hooray!  Hooray!  Hooray!”


----------



## Stella-Io (May 6, 2019)

This doggie has been sitting here with me on my bed for the past maybe 2 hours, just sleeping, what a lazy bum


----------



## Zireael (May 6, 2019)

Yo

This dark chocolate and nut bar is disgusting. I regret buying this crap


Holy **** it's so bad


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 6, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> Today on "What I learned on Twitter":
> 
> View attachment 225684



Dude the Animal Crossing anime movie was something amazing to me when I was younger and first got into Animal Crossing. I need to watch that movie again.


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2019)

It's cold af in this waiting room lol

This is the last month of the school year, and I'm gonna miss these kids I'm teaching.

I really need to learn to draw with Photoshop, it could make things much simpler and quicker for these people to get my designs faster.


----------



## rianne (May 7, 2019)

So glad I'm getting a haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2019)

Thinking of playing through Zelda: Twilight Princess again. I always loved that game as a kid but I never actually beat it, plus I haven't played it in a super long time.


----------



## smoogle_ (May 7, 2019)

I Like My Doggie, Duke. He's so cute


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

I just sneezed. Oof.​


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

wondering if i should do vegan bolognese or chickpea+avocado mess for lunchbox decisions


----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2019)

When people are actually honest and tells you stuff IRL in a good way rather than surprising you on the phone, the hell is wrong with people thinking phone are legit for that important stuff ugh


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2019)

Sheila said:


> When people are actually honest and tells you stuff IRL in a good way rather than surprising you on the phone, the hell is wrong with people thinking phone are legit for that important stuff ugh



I'm sorry, and idk if this is just due to the lack of sleep, but my brain is actually hurting trying to process this


----------



## Halony (May 8, 2019)

When I take the bus home, it sometimes happens that an insect is inside and is helplessly banging its body against the window next to my seat as an attempt to get out. I'm a person who thinks all lives are equal and I never kill flies or musquitos. This is why I hate a situation like this, because I somehow feel responsible for freeing this little insect. I always pray it flies out of my reach before I have to get off, so there is no way for me to rescue it, as I don't want to be judged by others, just because I'm saving an "insignificant" form of life. This is a weird thought, as I won't see any of the people ever again after I get off. I don't know what is best.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm sorry, and idk if this is just due to the lack of sleep, but my brain is actually hurting trying to process this



It's okay. It's just that my job contact/coach that I have now absolutely suck at giving me information correct and communicate in general (whereas other having him and maybe other guys doesn't seem to have that issue with things). I'm just glad that my superior can talk properly even though she's a bit of duracell rabbit sometimes.


----------



## smoogle_ (May 8, 2019)

Today Is My Birthday!


----------



## buny (May 8, 2019)

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> Today Is My Birthday!



happy birthday!! have an awesome day!!!


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2019)

I;m so glad jkr finished harry potter before she went off the deep end


----------



## Sweetley (May 8, 2019)

My family doctor: "Here, use these medicaments, you can take them without worries. 
I recommend them, there are the best whenever you have any pain, something like a 
headache for example."

Another doctor I went because of a health issue that need to be taken care by said 
doctor: "You know, I wouldn't recommend these medicaments you mentioned at all. 
One of their side effects are attacking your liver, you can get pretty bad liver damage 
from them. Young women like you shouldn't take them at all. In general, they sucks, 
they even talked about it to remove them from the market because their side effects 
are too bad."

Me: 

View attachment 225746


----------



## Arasuda (May 8, 2019)

I'm epic.


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

I have no idea who David Hollwitz is.


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2019)

All the sonic live action stuff makes me think of how I used to read the sonic archies when I was a kid. I wonder if they still hold up?


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2019)

Damn, I don't mind but sending in the modifications and various additions to my logo submissions took up the night I was going to use for the new one on the schedule. But if they're okay with me adjusting the estimated time of completion a bit, totally cool lol.

Also, 2 more weeks of school, and while I can't wait to take a break, I'm going to miss these kids. Like, I literally teared up during the talent show seeing one of my kids sing up there.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 8, 2019)

This was in my recommended:


----------



## rianne (May 9, 2019)

I am emotionally exhausted every day.

Fantastic.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2019)

i really need igb but discord and boards is a bit slow idk


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 9, 2019)

すごく礼儀正しくて～
trade の間の会話も楽しくて～
時間とか約束とか ちゃんと守るし、
すごいこのプレイヤーさん スキだなー って思ってたヒトが～

今までいっぱいアイテムやらin-game bell やら買ってたのに～
ある日

と　つ　ぜ　ん、​
_I can help you with any item or bells as much as you need_

とか言ってて～ 突然、超！フォーラムベル hunter モード。
あ、こいつ・・・hack はじめたな、て思う。
*超* ガッカリ。


----------



## lunatepic (May 9, 2019)

may is such a bittersweet month


----------



## Hat' (May 9, 2019)

Why do tanukis have such big... family jewels


----------



## Bcat (May 9, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Why do tanukis have such big... family jewels


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 9, 2019)

I could go for a Pepsi right now


----------



## Snowesque (May 9, 2019)

Trying to sleep and I hear something crawling in the wall. 
I'll be lucky if I sleep at all tonight.


----------



## honeyaura (May 10, 2019)

Pushing myself daily. I still have a long way to go on learning and doing the things I'd love to do, but there's been great progress in my growth lately and I'm happy I'm pushing myself.

Ruined my daily streak on Fitness Boxing because I didn't officially press "start exercise" til 12:01 am so kinda bummed about that lol.

I have no doubt he'll make up for this just... he'd better up for this lol.

About to get a drawing tablet for my PC soon, and I can't wait. Once I learn how to use it properly, this can help greatly in my upcoming projects!



Spoiler: rant sorry



I don't mind helping you in the school, but don't get disappointed by something I didn't do if I had no idea you wanted me to do it. I've been taking care of your 2nd graders in a separate classroom, and you expect me to somehow magically know to give the 1st graders under your care some homework, when I have no idea of their progress. I can't know unless you tell me, and you're the only teacher that talks to me like I'm a child. I love you, but please -- help me help you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 10, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Why do tanukis have such big... family jewels



Ever seen the movie Pom Poko?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2019)

Yalllll the E3 Nintendo Direct is gonna be 12pm EDT on my bday!!!


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Should I start looking for a Togepi egg or should I save my tbt.. hmm..


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)

Ahh, I had so much fun tonight watching anime, playing video games, and chilling.  I’m not going to pull a full all nighter though.  Going to go to sleep soon around 5:30 a.m. and just sleep in.  So glad I don’t have classes today.  Just got to study for finals.  

Rikiley Schleepy zzzZZZzzz...


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Should I start looking for a Togepi egg or should I save my tbt.. hmm..



just buy my weed


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 10, 2019)

Really sick to my stomach right now. I'm seriously about to cry. :^|​


----------



## Hat' (May 10, 2019)

Bcat said:


>



Let's absolutely NOT do that!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Ever seen the movie Pom Poko?



Heard about it and i've seen pics of it with the huge... flying tanukis with their ENORMOUS balls... but i never saw it..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2019)

Bcat said:


>



NO


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2019)

...does he have like underpants diaper...


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Let's absolutely NOT do that!!!





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> NO



YES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2019)

Bcat said:


> YES



WHAT IS THAT


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WHAT IS THAT



Calm down. He’s wearing pants


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Calm down. He’s wearing pants



WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT LMAO


----------



## maple22 (May 11, 2019)

i don't even watch basketball, but i _really_ hate the Warriors


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2019)

Manly voice:

And with this (feature) I can have any car on the aisle I want.

Go like a pro, go National.

...

Every now and then something gets stuck in my head and I have to keep saying it out loud and making jokes about it until it’s finally gone.  The latest obsession has been car rental commercials.  I don’t know why and I don’t want to know why.  Please send help.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Manly voice:
> 
> And with this (feature) I can have any car on the aisle I want.
> 
> ...



..don't watch or listen to non catchy stuff maybe?

also mom how bad timing do you have .... might try texting me w/ what you want if i don't answer the phone.. i was either sleeping or in the shower...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2019)

I was watching an ASMR role play video that was supposed to mimic your friend bringing you gifts after you've had a bad day.  She showed some bubble bath and was like "After you have your bath, maybe we can play a game or watch a movie.  Animal Crossing is always a good choice."  That got my attention because nothing about this girl's channel indicates that she plays Animal Crossing.  It made the video so much more personal and I was so happy.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

My cat and I just had a staring contest through a mirror. We were positioned in such a way that we could see each other's reflections, and it was the funniest thing to watch. She probably thought there were two versions of me at once, because her head was darting back and forth between me and the reflection.

Just thought I'd share that mildly amusing story. If you ever want to confuse your cat, mirrors are an excellent way to do that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2019)

Goodness I kinda figured that Super Mario Party would be a good game but I didn't expect it to be _this good!_ I think I need to buy this game lol (I'm renting it for five days, might try to find a uses copy in the OG box).

Honestly playing as Waluigi with Wario/Daisy as my partner is the greatest thing ever, we need more wah action in platformer games lollllll


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 12, 2019)

Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.



 good luck!


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

why do companies places their offices out in the wilderness....


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 12, 2019)

thinking bout buying pokemon lets go


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

someone buy my sakuras at least loll.

also mom being sulky master as ususal lolll


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.



Nice!  Wishing you the best with her!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 12, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.



Awesome!! Good luck.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.



Dude, that's awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.


Best of luck! :]


----------



## Laureline (May 12, 2019)

Friends are overrated.


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

So many great and fantastic metal bands out there and yet it's always the ****ty or average ones that get the most attention! Un****ingreal!


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

I read the GOT leaks. If they’re true it gives new meaning to the term ‘dumpster fire’ I want to throw my phone into a wall just from reading it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2019)

Ughhh I love this blanket so muchhh 

Also I'm almost 20 and I still watch Spongebob religiously lol, heckin LOVE this show.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

I wonder if I can friend myself on Facebook?


----------



## smoogle_ (May 13, 2019)

Blankets are my safe haven


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

i think my printer just broke.. brilliant..


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

I love how the TBT friends list is called a buddy list


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

someone sell me a pokeball :3

also i hope that lady tomorrow can like, get my paper and records from somewhere cause yeahh my printer ain't gonna work meow


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2019)

Human brain: Wow, I love this platonic relationship!

Monkey Brain: ship Ship SHIP S͉̣͎̿̉ͣͫ̓H̗͔͙̟̼̮͇̄Iͨ̅P̅͒̓̊͌ S̝̱̮͎̺̺̒ͦ̚̕H̿͒̄ͦ̚͏̥̤͇Ǐ͋̀̽́̈́͏͜͏̺̙̠̣̙̠͇P̓̈́ͩ͆҉͉̦̹͕̤͚̫


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Human brain: Wow, I love this platonic relationship!
> 
> Monkey Brain: ship Ship SHIP S͉̣͎̿̉ͣͫ̓H̗͔͙̟̼̮͇̄Iͨ̅P̅͒̓̊͌ S̝̱̮͎̺̺̒ͦ̚̕H̿͒̄ͦ̚͏̥̤͇Ǐ͋̀̽́̈́͏͜͏̺̙̠̣̙̠͇P̓̈́ͩ͆҉͉̦̹͕̤͚̫



Lmao yes exactly!

Me, with any two fictional characters who get along well: "Wow those two are great friends it must be nice to have a friendship like that"

Also me: "You could cut glass with that romantic tension hehehehe"


----------



## Stella-Io (May 13, 2019)

I really hope the WiFi will work for my Nintendo systems, and that I can finally, FINALLY get some stuff I am unable to get. Like, Sanrio, the Kitaro wig and a Newsprint hat omg it looks so cool.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

why do people use brought in place of bought like bruh they are two completely different words...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 13, 2019)

Can't stop crying lol. I really really wish my 'friend' would get over it :V​


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

p sure there is a lake named "kebab" somewhere...


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lmao yes exactly!
> 
> Me, with any two fictional characters who get along well: "Wow those two are great friends it must be nice to have a friendship like that"
> 
> Also me: "You could cut glass with that romantic tension hehehehe"



Lol yes exactly. Like: their friendship is so pure and innocent! But if they started making out I wouldn’t object. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Lol yes exactly. Like: their friendship is so pure and innocent! But if they started making out I wouldn’t object. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

i love how our body is able to absorb and "process" vitamin D coming from the sun... we're like... plants kinda and it's very cool


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2019)

I think I should sell my dreamy egg but I don't wanna let it go already... but I also have big lineup dreams ;-;


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> So many great and fantastic metal bands out there and yet it's always the ****ty or average ones that get the most attention! Un****ingreal!



Such as?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

There's not much in life that feels better than a nice, warm shower.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 13, 2019)

I want this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shrek-Somb...hash=item3f8549fc48:m:m9bXjTmyJ7RPqYXESVO1bhQ


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 13, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Tomorrow I am asking my girlfriend to marry me. The next chapter is about to begin.




Just an update. She said yes! Thank you for the well-wishes and support, everyone.


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Just an update. She said yes! Thank you for the well-wishes and support, everyone.


Congrats to you both!


----------



## AlFair (May 14, 2019)

I want to loudly sing, but it is 0108.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 14, 2019)

Love is a mysterious thing... if we chase it, it runs away. If it runs away, we chase it again.
The first time I felt true love, I realized I didn't even need to think about it...

Let's spend the rest of our days together; just the two of us. <3

on a side note, i've been listening to that song all day, and i can't get it out of my head, especially that part ^^ ​


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

Oh my god I love nutella


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Just an update. She said yes! Thank you for the well-wishes and support, everyone.



ooo congrats 

also random thoughts some ppl have the wrong job...


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2019)

My sister in law is too good for this earth. Too pure.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

Challenge: For the next week, don't look at social media when you're on your phone/computer during downtime.

Play some video games, read a book, get some shopping done, watch something. Do literally anything except look at social media.

Your mental state will improve immensely.


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Dear God: Can I just kill everyone..._please???_


----------



## smoogle_ (May 15, 2019)

I have a Aladdin blanket and I always wanted to get on it and fly away


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

I might start a signature shop


----------



## lunatepic (May 15, 2019)

it's raining for the first time in what feels like ages and after having a pretty sluggish day it's so nice to listen to, bless


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Way to go, mom! Way to go!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 15, 2019)

Hm, wonder how well my ACNL giveaway woukd work. And how adopting would work considering I'm busy so often.


----------



## smoogle_ (May 16, 2019)

Today I made a account for Muppet central
I feel successful


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2019)

If you think not inviting me to your kid's birthday party is an insult- joke's on you I didn't want to go anyways!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 16, 2019)

**** procreate smudge tool


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

Ever since I got back home from taking my final exams, I've just been laying in bed all day watching stuff. Why am I so lazy.


----------



## NathanBros (May 16, 2019)

Why 8th season of Game of Thrones is so weak?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2019)

I've just been watching some of the scenes from the movie _Liar Liar_. It's been awhile since I watched it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2019)

NathanBros said:


> Why 8th season of Game of Thrones is so weak?



lol hey there havent seen ya in ages.

also finally weekend and im damn tired weeee


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2019)

NathanBros said:


> Why 8th season of Game of Thrones is so weak?



It's because d&d are sick of writing it and want to move on to star wars. I only hope winds of winter comes out before grrm kicks the bucket


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 17, 2019)

I wanna marry Bucky Barnes :v​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 17, 2019)

I just learned that during the final days of Club Penguin, people started speedrunning getting banned from the site. For some reason that is the funniest thing to me.


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just learned that during the final days of Club Penguin, people started speedrunning getting banned from the site. For some reason that is the funniest thing to me.



didn't you just get autobanned if you said something inappropriate? i remember i got banned for writing six in swedish (sex) when i was like 9 lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> It's because d&d are sick of writing it and want to move on to star wars. I only hope winds of winter comes out before grrm kicks the bucket



Apparently one of the actors said in an interview that HBO made GRRM sign off to not release the last two books until the series wrapped up. I haven’t really seen any confirmation of this, but I guess we’ll know soon enough if that’s the case.


----------



## rhinoo (May 17, 2019)

Dont yall think im_the_rhino is he best TBT member?


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Apparently one of the actors said in an interview that HBO made GRRM sign off to not release the last two books until the series wrapped up. I haven?t really seen any confirmation of this, but I guess we?ll know soon enough if that?s the case.



unfortunately, Grrm rather haughtily shot that down. Shame, I'd really like to see a proper ending for the whole series after the nightmare that is season 8. We'll always have fanfictions I suppose if he never finishes them.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> unfortunately, Grrm rather haughtily shot that down. Shame, I'd really like to see a proper ending for the whole series after the nightmare that is season 8. We'll always have fanfictions I suppose if he never finishes them.



OOF at least he confirmed it instead of letting it just fester out there. I saw that mentioned yesterday though so I guess that person hadn’t gotten the memo yet haha. 

Tbh I don’t really watch the show, nor have I read the books, but this hullabaloo surrounding S8 is making me interested in finally picking them up; I’m just not thrilled that there’s probably never gonna be a proper conclusion to them.


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Brother: Hey want to play Mario Kart 8 with us?
Me: No, not really.
Me inside: **** no. Not after how you guys acted last time!


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> OOF at least he confirmed it instead of letting it just fester out there. I saw that mentioned yesterday though so I guess that person hadn’t gotten the memo yet haha.
> 
> Tbh I don’t really watch the show, nor have I read the books, but this hullabaloo surrounding S8 is making me interested in finally picking them up; I’m just not thrilled that there’s probably never gonna be a proper conclusion to them.



confession: I've never watched the tv show either. I just read the spoilers and the leaks lol I started on the books though and they're excellent! Definitely recommend them if you're into high fantasy and can handle the intensity of it. They certainly don't hold back.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

It feels good to feel good


----------



## MapleSilver (May 18, 2019)

I have made the ultimate discovery... A living banana! 







Originally found this on the Flight Rising forums. I find it interesting just how much this eel resembles one. It's at the perfect stage of ripeness as well.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have made the ultimate discovery... A living banana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want this right now... <3 such a qt

also i should probably have more dinner but i lit only have like pasta and mackerels at home so no


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have made the ultimate discovery... A living banana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this isn’t the most adorable thing ever, I don’t know what is.

Anyway, it’s raining outside and it’s very peaceful... well, until lightning and thunder happen.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

why do i like torturing myself with rare collectibles hunting hehe..


also doggo boi i know u want cheez doodles but u cant eat em also i gave u candy just now lol


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have made the ultimate discovery... A living banana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks rank but cute


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

You know, when you cheat it’s kind of a slap to the face to people who DIDN’T cheat. You’re getting a diploma you did not earn. Congrats kid.


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2019)

Iceland's song on Eurovision is so crazy, I love it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

My best friend from high school just texted me.  We haven't had contact since last summer...wonder if we'll re-connect this summer.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)

I've been on a Eurobeat kick recently and I'm not sure why


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

May this bum wine take the edge off!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 19, 2019)

Oh man I'm hungry and it's almost 3am.

But also getting better at typing on a laptop keyboard.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 19, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh man I'm hungry and it's almost 3am.
> 
> But also getting better at typing on a laptop keyboard.



I've been told fruit is a decent snack if you have to eat at night, maybe a yogurt.


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

I'm gonna take over The Basement.


----------



## Marte (May 19, 2019)

^  Rhino4prez2k19


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 19, 2019)

"You think you'll be okay, you guess. Yeah, I'm not convinced."


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Someone was kind to me tonight and I was watching an anime I haven’t watched, and I kind of just realized how beautiful life is.  It made me start caring again, and also shed a couple tears.  I kind of just need someone or something to hug please.   ;_;


----------



## smoogle_ (May 20, 2019)

I have to confess, I'm On The Spectrum


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

i need new friends


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

I'm slowly approaching 1000 posts and I'm very happy about it!!!


----------



## Shylime (May 20, 2019)

I want some of the furniture from pocket camp in new leaf sooo bad nnn !!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)

I'm trying not to go on Twitter for the next week because I know all it'll do is piss me off, and yet, I've opened the Twitter app twice in the last few days without thinking about it. I may or may not have a problem.


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Should I restart Platinum or Black 2 


MapleSilver said:


> I have made the ultimate discovery... A living banana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can it sing peanut butter jelly time?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 20, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm trying not to go on Twitter for the next week because I know all it'll do is piss me off, and yet, I've opened the Twitter app twice in the last few days without thinking about it. I may or may not have a problem.



Maybe youtube or try to get hooked on another site instead?


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm trying not to go on Twitter for the next week because I know all it'll do is piss me off, and yet, I've opened the Twitter app twice in the last few days without thinking about it. I may or may not have a problem.



Try cutting back at first. Just get on it a little less every day till you?re weaned


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2019)

Last night I decided to go looking for my amiibo card album after not using them for months and experienced true anxiety when I couldn't find them anywhere.  Luckily they were in the same place I had left them, just not in my immediate field of vision.  I need to keep better track of my things...


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

I want a pet Ditto.


----------



## Lemonsky (May 21, 2019)

Could spiders just completely stop appearing in my room? Please?


----------



## smoogle_ (May 21, 2019)

Who also thunks aliens exist?


----------



## rianne (May 21, 2019)

I keep challenging my lactose intolerance bc I'm obviously a lovable idiot.


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

i feel like eating a fish whole


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

I wish I won the lottery.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I wish I won the lottery.



who doesnt but ya feels man life with asperger's suck


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

how many 3 device netflix subscritions could you get with 1mil?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 21, 2019)

I wish I could delete me own VMs I post on my own page... like a stupid.


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

The self-righteous should be crucified!


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

james wants to play pokemon but has to get ready 4 school


----------



## Breath Mint (May 22, 2019)

who is james


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

i think rhino dude likes to talk about himself in 3rd person...

also i  like my job a lot and all but holy **** can ppl stop ****ing it for me...


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> i think rhino dude likes to talk about himself in 3rd person...
> 
> also i  like my job a lot and all but holy **** can ppl stop ****ing it for me...



yes i do


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2019)

CBD is very relaxing.


----------



## smoogle_ (May 22, 2019)

Sorry to offend you rhino but I'm getting narcissistic vibes from you
again im very sorry


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> Sorry to offend you rhino but I'm getting narcissistic vibes from you
> again im very sorry



james doesn't like big words like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And im pissed now you joined one day before moi


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

rhino/james i think u need a break from tbt or something...

anyway i hate thursdays from now on :^^^) thanks douche job coach people


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2019)

Annoyed af...that is all!


----------



## buny (May 22, 2019)

just wanna say that i hate my job lol :')


----------



## Stella-Io (May 22, 2019)

Damn I was maybe gonna get a simple baner/signature style for my giveaway, but the shops I was gonna hit up are closed or haven't been bumped in a while.


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> rhino/james i think u need a break from tbt or something...
> 
> anyway i hate thursdays from now on :^^^) thanks douche job coach people



i had a 6 month one :>


----------



## Saylor (May 23, 2019)

skdbdjsk it's too late for me to be yearning. I'm trying to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> i had a 6 month one :>



yeah surprise..

ok apparently it was wednesday but ugggh not taking this kind of job again


----------



## smoogle_ (May 23, 2019)

I said I was sorry.


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

i want to own amazon.


----------



## smoogle_ (May 23, 2019)

I think I should have a break. I also say wrong things at the wrong time.

I will be retiring on a sailor moon forum

Doesn't mean I am leaving bell tree


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

and i wanna own ebay


----------



## smoogle_ (May 24, 2019)

If yall wondering, I have a case of being too dramitic


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

Progression in Breath of the Wild can be a pain in the arse!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

...there is seriously a person here named Dddd .. wtf

also sheila.collectithot.tbt.com


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2019)

Anyone getting Un Birthday and want to share ?? : ^ )


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

Don't think those ribs are agreeing w/ me.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> sheila.collectithot.tbt.com



i looked this up to see if it was real...


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> i looked this up to see if it was real...



its an inside joke with people having lots of collectibles of value etc. lol


----------



## Stella-Io (May 25, 2019)

Just heard Old Town Road with the Smash Bros theme and MY GOD the best thing I heard I have ever heard beautiful.


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

Starting to think I might be diabetic.


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

Trying to stay positive! -.-


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

Why is it that so many males in male/female relationships or just friendships (I use this here bc it's some real life reads and personal experience) are such sulky masters and can't talk properly and basically only wants to be with their male friends in their male (imaginary or real) cave? and when there is something they basically text the female "lol i need to be alone and think about myself so i cant see you in 5ever" and then they proceed on abandoning you for some good time without explaining ever unless you basically tear their tongue and eyes out so they maybe eventually do it.

sigh i'll never get males


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

red dead redemption but all the horses are rhinos.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2019)

red dead redemption but all the horses are people and all the people are rhinos


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Why is it that so many males in male/female relationships or just friendships (I use this here bc it's some real life reads and personal experience) are such sulky masters and can't talk properly and basically only wants to be with their male friends in their male (imaginary or real) cave? and when there is something they basically text the female "lol i need to be alone and think about myself so i cant see you in 5ever" and then they proceed on abandoning you for some good time without explaining ever unless you basically tear their tongue and eyes out so they maybe eventually do it.
> 
> sigh i'll never get males




I don’t know why, but that seems pretty dumb for a guy to do that and just abandon their female partner/friend to hangout with “the guys”.  I mean, it happens a lot today, but it’s really dumb.  I like to hangout with my guy friends a lot, but if there was a female friend/partner that I had, I would spend a good amount of time with them and be with them whenever they wanted me to.



im_the_rhino said:


> red dead redemption but all the horses are rhinos.



I would play this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I don’t know why, but that seems pretty dumb for a guy to do that and just abandon their female partner/friend to hangout with “the guys”.  I mean, it happens a lot today, but it’s really dumb.  I like to hangout with my guy friends a lot, but if there was a female friend/partner that I had, I would spend a good amount of time with them and be with them whenever they wanted me to.



Yeah it's really dumb, like they are also a lot more immature hanging with the male friends as well and basically let them self relax more but when they're with a female partner/friend etc. they suddenly becomes really closed up clam and like have all issues in the world like... yeah good lick finding a partner that way that will tolerate you. Also if I was together with some male and had girl friends I'd probably introduce them and do stuff together..

Also what annoys me most in my own case was that my male friend/ex basically texted me that I mentioned above but basically continued playing stuff with his male friend and just seem to pretend nothing happened like okay obviously it did and you don't wanna include me.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 26, 2019)

My neighbours are such idiots... My lawn and house could have caught fire because of them, thanks for that.


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

I think English Heritage's videos are funny. The accent is enjoyable.


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Why is it that so many males in male/female relationships or just friendships (I use this here bc it's some real life reads and personal experience) are such sulky masters and can't talk properly and basically only wants to be with their male friends in their male (imaginary or real) cave? and when there is something they basically text the female "lol i need to be alone and think about myself so i cant see you in 5ever" and then they proceed on abandoning you for some good time without explaining ever unless you basically tear their tongue and eyes out so they maybe eventually do it.
> 
> sigh i'll never get males



Those guys kind of sound like tools lol. You should be yourself no matter WHO you're around! No one likes a faker!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

It was surprisingly refreshing to get out and go shopping today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2019)

Do you ever just feel sad even though you prob shouldn't be?


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

^Definitely! Sorry to hear that. :/


----------



## gobby (May 27, 2019)

Cries in insomnia


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Those guys kind of sound like tools lol. You should be yourself no matter WHO you're around! No one likes a faker!



Exactly, and no one loves when you're basically kissing your dad's feet either. Move on and stop being an edgy teen.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

yum. food.


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2019)

my freshman year of hs is ending so fast!!!! i feel like it just started


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 28, 2019)

xii said:


> my freshman year of hs is ending so fast!!!! i feel like it just started



I remember when I was a freshman...

Now I'm graduated ):


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

I remember when I was 16. When I was actually.... happy.


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I remember when I was a freshman...
> 
> Now I'm graduated ):



I remember when I wasn’t in university yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I remember when I was a freshman...
> 
> Now I'm graduated ):



I vaguely remember graduating high school.  Now I'm entering my sophomore year of college.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2019)

I use the imdb parents guide for the exact opposite of it's intended purpose. I use it to decide if I can watch something with my parents or not.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

i wonder why i posted so much today hmmm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2019)

I glanced closely at nintendofan85's avatar for like 0.0000031 seconds and now I have Hungry Heart by Bruce Springsteen stuck in my head wtf


----------



## deerprongs (May 29, 2019)

i wish i was more active so i could buy a username change D:
_i hate this username oof_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 29, 2019)

_"Look, Miss Snit. A girl does not get anywhere by acting intelligent. I mean, take a look at you and me. You chose books; I chose looks. I have a nice house, a wonderful husband, and you are slaving away teaching snot-nosed children their ABCs. You want Matilda to go to college?"_


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

Pain, pain..go away! Please don't come back, another day!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 30, 2019)

Lacuna Coil did a cover of Losing my Religion and I don't like her take on it. At all.


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2019)

Feels good quitting PC actually. I mean devs were and are still ruining by basically cutting off all the free content and forces you to pay if you want to be in the high leagues (much like FEH but then you actually needed characters to fight so and here it's basically cosmetics loot). And the recent changes to quarry and all their focus on LT (for some damn reason) made me really lose ****. Bye guys you devs suck.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Think the pain is going away.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 30, 2019)

Whoops wrong thread.

My dreams have been weird lately, I think it's cause of work/getting more hours is affecting my dreams, like subconscious meanings and stuff. They've all been dark in colour with creepy undertones and meanings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

I realized today that I'm really bad at drawing caves lol

But I am always good at drawing really cute animals 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Feels good quitting PC actually. I mean devs were and are still ruining by basically cutting off all the free content and forces you to pay if you want to be in the high leagues (much like FEH but then you actually needed characters to fight so and here it's basically cosmetics loot). And the recent changes to quarry and all their focus on LT (for some damn reason) made me really lose ****. Bye guys you devs suck.



Ngl I was hella confused when they made those changes to Shovelsteike Quarry. Like if they're gonna make it rotate every 12 hours instead of 3, they better be giving us more of the good stuff. I don't want to be doing a scavenger hunt and not get to use Shovelsteike Quarry because it only has something I have a million of like wood and cotton lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I realized today that I'm really bad at drawing caves lol
> 
> But I am always good at drawing really cute animals
> 
> ...



Well apparently they lowered the chances of getting good stuff as well at some point of it so yeah **** game


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Well apparently they lowered the chances of getting good stuff as well at some point of it so yeah **** game



Honestly I'm getting pretty tired of it too, at this point in only interested because I believe that some items can be transferred to the new game (I seriously hope there aren't like version exclusives or something stupid like that), but besides that I'm pretty much tired of playing too.

If the next event doesn't catch my interest like this last one did, then I'm prob gonna uninstall it. Takes up way too much space on my phone anyways.


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Yeah, I gave up on PC and FEH already, thereby being done with mobile gaming.  It’s just not as fun as it used to be tbh...


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2019)

I hate it when youtubers just zoom in on a random part of a video just for 'humor'. Like zooming in on somebody's shoulder while they're talking for absolutely no reason. It ain't funny, it's stupid.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Why are there a lot of birthdays in May?


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Nox said:


> Why are there a lot of birthdays in May?



Because May is the best month of them all.  

Totally not biased here


----------



## Hat' (May 30, 2019)

I love Elkie. Invented Chinese Excellence


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

Today I discovered that two baby rabbits have decided to live under my house. They're quite skittish, but very cute when you catch a glimpse of them. 



Spoiler: So far this is the "best" photo I have of them. I'm trying to get one of higher quality which includes them both.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

I want some pierogi, damn it!


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

1x Steel Reserve down, 3x to go! INEBRIATION, HERE I COME!


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Today I discovered that two baby rabbits have decided to live under my house. They're quite skittish, but very cute when you catch a glimpse of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So far this is the "best" photo I have of them. I'm trying to get one of higher quality which includes them both.


Awww, I remember when I had baby bunnies in my yard. <3


----------



## gobby (May 30, 2019)

Mmm, heart disease


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

Just watched the trailer for the new Pixar movie Onward, and it looks really cute. Definitely caught my interest. Hopefully they can overcome Disney's greed and actually make a good animated movie, not rushed.

Definitely a breath of fresh air after having all these sequels and remakes rammed down my throat.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 31, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Today I discovered that two baby rabbits have decided to live under my house. They're quite skittish, but very cute when you catch a glimpse of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So far this is the "best" photo I have of them. I'm trying to get one of higher quality which includes them both.



That is so adorable ♡?♡ I wonder where the mom is


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> That is so adorable ♡•♡ I wonder where the mom is



According to Google, rabbits will leave the nest at around 3 weeks old when they're around the size of a chipmunk. These ones have probably just recently left their parents and decided my house was a relatively safe place to be. Hopefully they can live decently long lives (at least for wild rabbit standards).


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Lying scum.


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

Psydye's signature amuses me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly I'm getting pretty tired of it too, at this point in only interested because I believe that some items can be transferred to the new game (I seriously hope there aren't like version exclusives or something stupid like that), but besides that I'm pretty much tired of playing too.
> 
> If the next event doesn't catch my interest like this last one did, then I'm prob gonna uninstall it. Takes up way too much space on my phone anyways.



yeah I don't planning to get a switch or whatever ac game and if they add transfer from this its just dumb tbh, they could just include it all.

i saw some of the datamine and I'm like okay yeah uninstalling it.. but yeah they ****ed up quarry real good and basically making it moneygrab to almost even play now like they did with FEH


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

I read all my old VMs again because I’m bored and figured out I was gone from TBT from December 2013 to January 2014, from August 2014 to April 2015, and from December 2015 to March 2018.

Despite me wanting to think my past self was super weird and cringey, I actually was nice to pretty much everyone I ever talked to on this site... I helped out a lot of people too by giving away collectibles for low prices and stuff.  I’m just glad I’m still the same kind, carefree, happy-go-lucky person I was back then... it gives me a sense of peace.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

Uggghhh this is so boring to write because it has no goal whatsoever just reading it out loud and getting random feedback lollll.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 1, 2019)

Rip Mac wanted a perfect fruit and the tree I shook to get him one died. I didn’t notice until it was too late that I gave him a rotten cherry.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 1, 2019)

MISS BJORK AND MISS GAGA MADE US ALL GAY


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

I’ve just been thinking about things and realized I have more in common with the people around me both online and IRL than I thought I did.  It’s comforting to know that there’s people out there that are going through the same things I’m going through.  For the longest time, even though people were being kind to me on here and wishing me happy birthday and stuff, I said thanks, but I didn’t feel it.  I couldn’t feel actually thankful in my heart and I felt like a jerk because of it.  It felt like, for the longest time, I was numbing myself and not letting myself feel sad again or thankful, or happy.  But now I can finally feel those sorts of ways again.  I can leave the past behind me and just focus on being happy again, thanks to everyone on TBT and IRL around me as well.  I can finally... be myself again.  I don’t think I’ll ever be able to repay you guys for that.  

I just love you all so much and I’m crying because of it.


----------



## rianne (Jun 2, 2019)

Idk why I got a recommended video about feminine/personal hygiene but yeah no? 

Also, who the **** is watching a nearly half hour video about such things?!


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

I just love chilling in my store’s freezer. Especially on hot days like this one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’ve just been thinking about things and realized I have more in common with the people around me both online and IRL than I thought I did.  It’s comforting to know that there’s people out there that are going through the same things I’m going through.  For the longest time, even though people were being kind to me on here and wishing me happy birthday and stuff, I said thanks, but I didn’t feel it.  I couldn’t feel actually thankful in my heart and I felt like a jerk because of it.  It felt like, for the longest time, I was numbing myself and not letting myself feel sad again or thankful, or happy.  But now I can finally feel those sorts of ways again.  I can leave the past behind me and just focus on being happy again, thanks to everyone on TBT and IRL around me as well.  I can finally... be myself again.  I don’t think I’ll ever be able to repay you guys for that.
> 
> I just love you all so much and I’m crying because of it.



We'll always be here for you, bud.  You're one of us and always will be.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

BBQ chicken pizza is the best! 2nd only to bacon ranch chicken pizza.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2019)

Can't wait to make some tie-dye shirts later!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> BBQ chicken pizza is the best! 2nd only to bacon ranch chicken pizza.



both sounds pretty gross ngl


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

^HEATHEN!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

lmao also call 1-800-TBTLADIES ok actually dont lmao.

also agh why are all the nice weather coming when i work ****


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

^because the universe hates us, Sheila! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

^well apparently its gonna be nice on thursday when i have the day off so ayyy


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 2, 2019)

I was just thinking how play doh is fun to play with AND fun to eat what more could you want?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 2, 2019)

I like nutella very much


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 2, 2019)

I could really go for a burger, fries and a soda right now.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Hurricane! Taste like crap, gets the job done!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2019)

Aw yeah gonna get me some candles and fake plants. Also I like Starset and I still need a laptop bed-desk.



EDIT: Wait a sec, does Starset not have ANY music videos? All the ones I've seen are just pictures.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 3, 2019)

I have several questions.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 4, 2019)

Can't tell if my 3DS is going (more so than usual) or if I just made some bizarro glitch occur.
So I had gone into my mayor's file and I was wearing a wetsuit, Resetti popped up as I was trying to get some Pascal items. After he left I couldn't get any of the upper tabs working on the lower screen and I couldn't open the menu from the X button. All other buttons were functional, just the menu wouldn't pop up. I went into the house then and I couldn't get the secret storage or furniture placement to work either. I then reset and got back onto my mayor, everything thereafter worked as intended.
Quite interesting and strange.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2019)

Anyone else like to post a lot after just getting a new avatar? I don't change mine terribly often, so when I do it's kind of exciting.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm catching pokemon. I'm catching pokemon and my pokedex likes it. My pokedex has felt kind of empty in Moon but I'm trying to change that by doing more catching.




MapleSilver said:


> Anyone else like to post a lot after just getting a new avatar? I don't change mine terribly often, so when I do it's kind of exciting.


I do that pretty often too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2019)

THIS KID I SWEAR

I CAUGHT A FLAT STAG BEETLE AND HE SAID "I KNOW I'LL THROW A _FLAT STAG PARTY_" AND I'M JUST SO DONE NOW


This game truly is a gem

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Anyone else like to post a lot after just getting a new avatar? I don't change mine terribly often, so when I do it's kind of exciting.



The new avi looks great!! ^o^


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2019)

Just found out that this sweet old lady I rode in an elevator with once is a convicted felon who committed multiple assaults and armed robberies...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

Studying for this class like crazy, pulling an all nighter with papers everywhere and concepts being drawn from line to line with.  I must look like some crazy scientist with all of this here, LMAO.  I’ll do whatever it takes to pass this class though.  No class is too tough for me now though since returning to TBT a little more than a year ago, thanks to my friends here.  Being committed to something and loyalty are both top traits of mine, so I’ll stay committed to this studying until the end!  I feel invincible right now!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

holy **** this sriracha mayo is hot as hell


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2019)

We need a YouTube alternative.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 7, 2019)

Note to self: never try to argue with someone who isn't willing to change their mind regardless of whether or not they may be in the wrong. You'll save yourself so much stress that way.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 7, 2019)

lol it's 7pm and all I've had to eat all day is 4 singular chicken nuggets


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

i need some booze man.. too much at work now D:


----------



## cakiepop (Jun 7, 2019)

Is the gum in bubblegum flavored ice cream edible? Can I swallow it? Should I spit it out? Is it candy? Should I even be chewing it right now? It doesn't say on the carton.


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2019)

Really hoping I get to see some old classmates and teachers tonight.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 7, 2019)

Caillou is a dumb dumb


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 7, 2019)

Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian Zacian and... Zacian.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 7, 2019)

**** off azaelia banks


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2019)

DragoDrago said:


> Caillou is a dumb dumb



Caillou is a punk ass *****


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

HUNGRY!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2019)

Why do I still have a Dipper themed Aesthetic?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why do I still have a Dipper themed Aesthetic?



And at that moment, Paperboy012305 was no longer Paperboy012305.  Dipper had taken over his account aesthetic so much that Dipper took over his very being.

Paperboy012305’s username slowly changes to Dipper.


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why do I still have a Dipper themed Aesthetic?


Because you’re big on Dipper


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Because you’re big on Dipper



So he’s the Big Dipper?  I honestly thought he would be the Little Dipper.


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> So he’s the Big Dipper?  I honestly thought he would be the Little Dipper.


Don’t call Dipper little! He hates that! D:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2019)

Well no, i'm more big on the Mario Kart 8 Villager. I even had 2018 with my aesthetic based on him.

I even consider going back to him.


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Debating whether or not I should go see Dark Phoenix tonight.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Debating whether or not I should go see Dark Phoenix tonight.



Meh I’d skip it. X-men movies stopped being good a loooong time ago


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Meh I’d skip it. X-men movies stopped being good a loooong time ago


Eh, I’m not all that interested anyways. I just like going to the movies with my family.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Get the feeling some of my friends want nothing to do w/ me.


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

i miss my old tbt friends!  i wanna go back to 2016


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 9, 2019)

I want some chocolate, but not the fake chocolate like an Oreo or poptart, I want some _reeeaaal_ genuine chocolate like Hersheys or Raisinettes. But there's no real chocolate is in the house rn.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

^I feel your pain!


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

it's weird thinking about how i joined this forum when i was 11 going to 6th grade, now im 15 going to be a sophomore in high school


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

I got pasta


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

I hate leech zombies.


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2019)

My activities for the day...


Spoiler



Nothing


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2019)

it's been like 12 years and I still think zuko and katara should've been the endgame avatar couple. you will never change my mind.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2019)

We poppin the BIGGEST bottles when AC Switch is announced tomorrow.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm hungry, and I already had dessert. Welp, gotta sneak a poptart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2019)

Only had Tomodachi Life for like two days and I'm 100% addicted lmao ;;


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 10, 2019)

E3 has been pretty boring so far. Square Enix did a fine job, but every other presentation has been average at best. Nintendo will save us all.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 10, 2019)

this isnt good for me mentally lol but if i say anything ill get invalidated we luv it!


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 10, 2019)

I want to cuddle with my cat but he doesn?t want to cuddle with me and it makes me feel lonely


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> E3 has been pretty boring so far. Square Enix did a fine job, but every other presentation has been average at best. Nintendo will save us all.



If Nintendo doesn?t save us all, we riot.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

Our cats, Pyret and Pronto, turned 12 yesterday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> Our cats, Pyret and Pronto, turned 12 yesterday.



danggg that's old  nice!

also y'all think it's too subtle sending a bag of dick candies to a person? lmfao


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

^Whaaa-?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Argh, feeling the no sleep effects now.  I’m too old to be doing this nowadays.  I’m going to keep getting good nights of sleep starting tonight.  Idk why I do this to myself.  Maybe I subconsciously hate myself, LMAO

At least the research I had to do for this part of my internship wasn’t too bad and I got it done.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Whaaa-?



I had a "friend" who is/was acting like a huge dick to me and I found out there are sites where you can send a package of dick shaped gummi candies to such people lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 11, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> We poppin the BIGGEST bottles when AC Switch is announced tomorrow.



It's lit, son


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

AC SWITCH IS AMAZING :'(


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

Look how many people are online now! XD


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> Look how many people are online now! XD



found my username


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 11, 2019)

I wish I was more excited for New Horizons, but I'm so skeptical.

Also work, UGH.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

The New Horizons game *always* reminds me of this game when looking it at a glance, Horizon: Zero Dawn.

Why couldn't they have gone with a different name that didn't sound similar to the game I mentioned, and New Leaf?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The New Horizons game *always* reminds me of this game when looking it at a glance, Horizon: Zero Dawn.
> 
> Why couldn't they have gone with a different name that didn't sound similar to the game I mentioned, and New Leaf?



Animal Crossing New Dawn: Zero Horizon Leaf the video game.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

God DAMN the original Castlevania is brutal!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2019)

It's weird seeing the sunset theme on this site at this time...does that mean it's going to be like that all day round?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

some rando: anyone who likes this thing is a BAD IDIOT STUPID POOPY HEAD PERSON

me: you know what, now I'm gonna like the thing even harder now.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

Because of the reveal of AC Switch, i'd expected the Top Ten Posters to skyrocket. But nope.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> some rando: anyone who likes this thing is a BAD IDIOT STUPID POOPY HEAD PERSON
> 
> me: you know what, now I'm gonna like the thing even harder now.



I know someone who's like this with Pokemon so I've been talking about Pokemon more often lately just to spite them. That's a sign I probably need new friends.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

I haven't seen tbt this active at this time of night for a long time and it warms my heart <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

“We’re not just friends at TBT and in TADA, we’re family.

We’re not like other online communities.

They may have friendships and stuff there, but there’s no real spark, nothing close knit holding them together like there is for us.

We’re the real deal.

I’ve been in tons of online communities ranging from forums to games, to random websites, and in all my time there’s never been one quite like TBT.

We’re truly one of a kind.”

-quoting myself from messaging a friend

And and... let me tell you... ACNH is going to be one hell of a party when it releases.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2019)

been awhile since I last visited this place


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

I love you, Mexican firewater! you always show me a good time...or at least, make things less boring. Lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 12, 2019)

I probably shouldn't have my salt water foot soaking bucket next to the computer.


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2019)

my hair has gotten wavy lately after its been straight my whole life


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2019)

I forgot how peaceful ACNL music is to listen to, it's perfect for studying


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Jamborenium said:


> been awhile since I last visited this place



omgggg hi <3

also ugh too much to do at work also we have way too many of the same books -.-


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Hangover's not as bad as I thought it'd be. Drinking water pays. Well, seltzer in this case.


----------



## kairyos (Jun 13, 2019)

lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

hehe


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2019)

Been hooked on Aggretsuko. I can’t wait for season 2 to come out on Netflix!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2019)

It's now almost 3 IN THE AM HERE.

I need to go to sleep.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Wtf my friend just subbed to peppa pig channels on my account,


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 14, 2019)

I was able to make an important, work-related phonecall. I'm powerful now.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

I am really in love with this kid. I'd do [almost] anything for them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)

hey yes im born in the wrong decade yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2019)

Huh, that customer service lady sounded a bit like a robot. She had a nice voice, though.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Do you think they called the convention for Mongolians the GenghisCon? No? Okay.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 14, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> I am really in love with this kid. I'd do [almost] anything for them.



This is cute!

But also every time I see your avatar I think her hair danglies are actually teeny tiny arms resting on the table.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 14, 2019)

Why does my music keep cutting out? I'm trying to reminisce


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2019)

Fairytales are not found
they're written in the walls, as we walk
in a
*STRAIGHT LINE*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

I can somehow see the moon outside my window and it looks nice.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 15, 2019)

Something rumbled loudly outside just a while ago. I wonder what that was, might've been thunder or something.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 15, 2019)

I feel like Lady Gaga's ARTPOP is sort of an underrated album.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

yes I'm a spicy pepper and if people can't handle that well i'mma out.


----------



## rianne (Jun 15, 2019)

The fact that my ma remembers the people who bullied me in school. Dang.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

rianne said:


> The fact that my ma remembers the people who bullied me in school. Dang.



omk im sorry.. although i hate when mine remembers "friends" i used to have and we are not friends for reasons and im like.. stfu now please..


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 15, 2019)

this album is so whack lol but i love it


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Guess I better get some sleep.  Just glad that I’m able to go to sleep anywhere within a 48 hour range, and probably even longer than that.  Now if only I could wake up whenever I want...


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Guess I better get some sleep.  Just glad that I’m able to go to sleep anywhere within a 48 hour range, and probably even longer than that.  Now if only I could wake up whenever I want...



I feel you, brother.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2019)

Ngl I thought that Fester's Quest for the NES would be a complete steaming pile of crap like James Rolfe said, but it's actually not. I mean yeah, it's annoying as hell and tedious, especially since you only start out with two HP and when you die you get sent to the beginning of the stage (with all your items), but the game is strangely addicting. 

I recall he also said bad stuff about Jaws on the NES, though that's another game I genuinely like to play.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> yes I'm a spicy pepper and if people can't handle that well i'mma out.



Hella spicy bruh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

also robert plant is the ****... carry fire is life!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 15, 2019)

sjsjsdjffjds for how long have people had communist and anti-communist signatures on tbt


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2019)

Why can't it be fall already, I just want to play as Banjo and Kazooie in Smash


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 15, 2019)

at this point it feels like nothing can get worse, i want my misery to end


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> sjsjsdjffjds for how long have people had communist and anti-communist signatures on tbt



I remember back in like 2015 someone’s signature was just a picture of Mao Zedong, so... awhile.


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2019)

i had a dream abt noah centineo and now i have such a huge crush on him now , wtfd


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> sjsjsdjffjds for how long have people had communist and anti-communist signatures on tbt



since apple started it lol. i do like oath better though if u have seen it lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I remember back in like 2015 someone’s signature was just a picture of Mao Zedong, so... awhile.



what i must have missed **** lolol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m going to take a little break from tbt for a while. Nothing’s wrong I’m just unhappy with how much time I spend on here and want to be more productive and make a change for good. I’ll be back though so don’t worry about me friends! Ily guys


----------



## rianne (Jun 16, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I’m going to take a little break from tbt for a while. Nothing’s wrong I’m just unhappy with how much time I spend on here and want to be more productive and make a change for good. I’ll be back though so don’t worry about me friends! Ily guys



Take care & be safe. 

- - -

I figured out what my new apricot lip scrub smells like---Fruit Roll-Ups.


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I’m going to take a little break from tbt for a while. Nothing’s wrong I’m just unhappy with how much time I spend on here and want to be more productive and make a change for good. I’ll be back though so don’t worry about me friends! Ily guys


Do what you have to do! Come back anytime you need something!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I’m going to take a little break from tbt for a while. Nothing’s wrong I’m just unhappy with how much time I spend on here and want to be more productive and make a change for good. I’ll be back though so don’t worry about me friends! Ily guys



Awww no I'm gonna miss you  Ah well, take care <3


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

its nice being back on tbt, idr why i took my last break but i missed it here. also i wonder if nh will have a new animal type


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2019)

i feel like some friends could really care less abt me and it makes me sad


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 16, 2019)

^^ same. Also I wish I could be traveling the world and exploring instead of stuck here in a small town with a mediocre job. So much world to explore. What if I die tomorrow?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

That one guy on Maury who did a back flip when he found out that he wasn't the father.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2019)

i havent been on this website in years and it feels weird to be on here again. i cant wait 9 months for acnh so i just started a new acnl town.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 16, 2019)

I think I accidentally made a dog whistle sound with my mouth. My cat was not happy about it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I think I accidentally made a dog whistle sound with my mouth. My cat was not happy about it.



Aw poor kitty. Reminds me of my cat thou haha.

Are the neighbours really outside with their arguments _again_? Take it inside people! I can hear you yellin from  my room.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 16, 2019)

rianne said:


> Take care & be safe.





Nox said:


> Do what you have to do! Come back anytime you need something!





Sheila said:


> Awww no I'm gonna miss you  Ah well, take care <3



Thanks guys! Don't worry though I'll be back sooner rather than later I'm sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a solid 20 miis on Tomodachi Life and my inner-artist wants to draw literally ALL OF THEM.

Too bad I don't have Colors 3D on my pink 3DSXL, I could draw and play this game at the same time lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> also robert plant is the ****... carry fire is life!



I'm guessing you like big hair.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

We are all just living in the memories of our future self, and﻿ its fun to think that we're here right now, but we're somewhere in the future controlling the options we see.

everything i just said makes sense in my head but not when i explain it aefhobgsbvk


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

Can't help but feel everyone hates me.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 17, 2019)

hahahahahaHA why am i like this, combining angst with a soulmates au concept
maybe because i'm a hopeless romantic who loves angst but stILL


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm guessing you like big hair.



..yes? haha

also someone flippin put medicine book up for sale we have too many


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

JellyDitto said:


> i havent been on this website in years and it feels weird to be on here again. i cant wait 9 months for acnh so i just started a new acnl town.



OMG, hiiii there.  Always good to see people returning.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Can't help but feel everyone hates me.



I don't know you enough to hate you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Can't help but feel everyone hates me.



I don't hate you :3

also Josipa Lisac is too awesome T_T


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Can't help but feel everyone hates me.



I thought and commented that you look cool back when I was 16 and had just joined the forum.

Obviously, I still think you’re cool.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

^I guess I'm just paranoid then lol! Still, I have posted and said stupid things...so if anyone was offended I apologize!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I guess I'm just paranoid then lol! Still, I have posted and said stupid things...so if anyone was offended I apologize!!



Eh, no... there are people who post actual bad things here so ya man if you wanna step up to that...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I guess I'm just paranoid then lol! Still, I have posted and said stupid things...so if anyone was offended I apologize!!



I?m pretty sure we?ve all posted things we later thought were stupid.  I know I have for sure, even on this forum.  I don?t have any regrets though.  I?m still the kind, happy-go-lucky person I was back then.


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2019)

People don’t seem to know the difference between fourth wall-breaks and dramatic irony.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Nox said:


> People don’t seem to know the difference between fourth wall-breaks and dramatic irony.



Are fourth wall-breaks when a character is aware that they’re inside of a TV show/movie/video game/etc, and realize that there’s our world outside of theirs, while dramatic irony is more so synonymous with sarcasm, right?  Just want to make sure I got it right.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 17, 2019)

throwback 2 all the Discourse on this site back in the old days. yikes.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 17, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> throwback 2 all the Discourse on this site back in the old days. yikes.



it was kinda funny at times tho  &#55357;&#56384;  remember SHS?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't have indigestion anymore...yay!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

JellyDitto said:


> it was kinda funny at times tho  ��  remember SHS?



second hand smoking?

also dad pls die


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm still thinking about this.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

I talk to myself too much.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 19, 2019)

I like this cactus-shaped mug I have.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm tired and should be sleeping but I'm still not


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

I wanna go home and take a shower

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> I?m pretty sure we?ve all posted things we later thought were stupid.  I know I have for sure, even on this forum.  I don?t have any regrets though.  I?m still the kind, happy-go-lucky person I was back then.



Tbh the problem with this is that people do this all the time in real life but because this is a forum it is online for everyone to see and you'll suffer for it. While irl you'd just sort it out with the person in question and be done with it.

of course it's not always that simple but just look at all the people who are being cancelled on twitter each day lmfao


----------



## gobby (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably shouldn't have used that two year old cleanser on my face :,^D


----------



## V-drift (Jun 19, 2019)

Why do I suddenly like olympic wrestling?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

lars708 said:


> Tbh the problem with this is that people do this all the time in real life but because this is a forum it is online for everyone to see and you'll suffer for it. While irl you'd just sort it out with the person in question and be done with it.
> 
> of course it's not always that simple but just look at all the people who are being cancelled on twitter each day lmfao



When I said we’ve all posted stupid things, for me, I meant stuff I’ve said years ago on this site that no one’s going to go back, dig up, and read unless they’re crazy about finding those sorts of things and are just a weirdo.  Same thing for other people here, if others are truly willing to dig up that old stuff on people to try and get dirt on them, go for it, but it’s unlikely that it will give them any sort of advantage over the person unless that person said something that could be used as such.

But yeah, I get what you mean with the Twitter thing and it’s one of the big reasons why I don’t use social media, lmao.  And yeah, I get that it would be bad if the stuff you said was against another person, but in general that sort of stuff isn’t allowed on TBT anyway because it’s against the rules and guidelines here.  I see where you’re coming from is what I’m trying to say.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Too many knuckleheads in the world!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

Man, didn't think it would be this hard to get JP specific DLC from New Leaf. But I guess a lot of people don't have that old towns if they have a Japanese copy and the items are rare. Oh well.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 21, 2019)

bamboo shoots in acnl are like a disease... spreads everywhere when not in check


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> bamboo shoots in acnl are like a disease... spreads everywhere when not in check



Yep that's why I never use them again lol.. learned my lesson!

Also while I know it's not a valid reason to report people I really wanna do with a person who replied to my buying thread and then poofed for 3-4 days now... like bruh not nice.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 22, 2019)

OKAAYYYYY it's time! Let's goooooooooooo!! <33


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

I feel like I've lost my sanity. Help!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

I wanna hang out with someone but everyone's unavailable


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 22, 2019)

I want to draw, but its hard. I tried last night and god did I fail so hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

slightly pissed at m bank rn...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2019)

Bcat is back!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Bcat is back!



Yass queen


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Bcat is back!



Are you still craving chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Bcat is back!


Yay welcome back!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm playing Tomodachi Life and I love these miis to death, but the whole romance thing going on constantly reminds me of The Office, where everyone is dating everyone and their brother and they wanna marry each other like 7 minutes after they start dating xDDD


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks y'all!! Good to be home 



MapleSilver said:


> Are you still craving chocolate chip pancakes?



....yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2019)

I watched Van Halen's music video for "Hot For Teacher" for the first time today. Wild, man. Amusing as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2019)

I can't believe I have more hours on NSMBU than any of my other Wii U games. I figured 3D World would be the most, though it is close.

Also I've been holding the Switch too much lately, picking up the Wii U Gamepad again was like holding something from another world lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 23, 2019)

I got to try some brown sugar bourbon. Someone may have said it would pair well with a vanilla ice cream like a stronger root beer float. I may have mentally checked out at some point in the conversation.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

Being stubborn is bad unless you're persuing a goal, then it's called perseverance. 
(If that needed clarity lol: stubborn= "the sky is green and you can't tell me otherwise." Perserverance= I failed the same class 3 times in a row and kept taking it the next quarter. Still stubborn! But it's a good thing when it's something you HAVE to do)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

Onyx said:


> Being stubborn is bad unless you're persuing a goal, then it's called perseverance.
> (If that needed clarity lol: stubborn= "the sky is green and you can't tell me otherwise." Perserverance= I failed the same class 3 times in a row and kept taking it the next quarter. Still stubborn! But it's a good thing when it's something you HAVE to do)



Lol, that is not really stubborn as it could be but okay lol.

Anyway, this bank-ID **** is really pissing me off and I have no idea what to do because I can't purchase anything online with it and it keeps giving me some random code that doesn't make sense. I've tried everything from clean removal/reinstall, updated OS and software, restarting everything, different payment method but it still keeps ****ting on me... whhyyyy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Bcat is back!



what never saw u was gone??? did some hack ur account or


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 23, 2019)

Aw man, I can't find my copy of Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2019)

_"Smile, you're on candid camera!"_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _"Smile, you're on candid camera!"_



#90sflashback

anyway dont tell me it's that ****ing company messing with the bank id thing ughhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2019)

That "Free As A Bird" song by the Beatles has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 24, 2019)

i hope etika isn't dead.
he's kind of a weird person and has done some messed up stuff in the past, but i hope he's alright-


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 24, 2019)

Very hungry. It's like... 1:18 AM and I'm getting sleepy.

Wish I could DoorDash some food to me, but I think everything is closed by now... :s​


----------



## Dim (Jun 24, 2019)

Yah he’s still a douche.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

My most anticipated game is coming out tomorrow yet I have no moneys...woe is me!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

My head is a dumbass and today was not too much so stop being tired.


----------



## gobby (Jun 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My most anticipated game is coming out tomorrow yet I have no moneys...woe is me!



What game? :^O


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2019)

The steam sale is happening and the deals are awesome but MONEY whhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2019)

gobby said:


> What game? :^O



Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night. I mean technically it had already been released on Steam and all but it's not 'til today(for whatever reason) that it's available on the Switch too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm so into Tomodachi Life and the miis I've made that I'm creating Toyhou.se pages for each of them now lmao


I might be crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

rsrsrsrs wario land 3 is so annoying why do i torture myself


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> i hope etika isn't dead.
> he's kind of a weird person and has done some messed up stuff in the past, but i hope he's alright-



Unfortunately they just found his body. he committed suicide. I didn't know who he was until all this started but I'm sad he's gone.


----------



## rianne (Jun 26, 2019)

Idk what to watch on YT anymore help


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

When I try to peak at a video but my phone?s volume is all deh way up and wakes up my brother


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2019)

canon: and so they never became a couple, nor kissed, or got married, or made babies. ever. the end. 

me, a fanfiction writer: ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2019)

Wondering where my pants are they are hella slow sending out tracking numbers lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2019)

_"Sit down, Waldo!"_


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

i want a cupcake


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 27, 2019)

rianne said:


> Idk what to watch on YT anymore help



I've been watching these mini documentaries on old theme park attractions.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 27, 2019)

I really thought I was done with the villagers in my town and I wouldn't let them leave.. but I'll already bored with them after like 2 weeks of having all my dreamies. Moving on I guess!! (Cycling 4 villagers now)


----------



## rianne (Jun 27, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been watching these mini documentaries on old theme park attractions.



Thanks for the recc. Reminds me of Defunctland which I enjoy immensely.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 27, 2019)

I would like to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2019)

why is wario land 3 so annoying. and whoever made the bosses deserves crushed private parts.. like shooter and that damn pirate ghost pls no.

also on good news tho pants are on the way aaaaa yis


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2019)

Holy **** Jurassic Park has got to be one of the most distressing movied I've ever seen, not a single second I wasn't like OH MY GOD and WHAT THE F

Honestly why would anyone think that park was a good idea anyways lol good lord


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

I’m in a really good mood right now.  I just want to help someone with something, whether it’s listening to their problems or physically helping someone with something IRL.  I just love helping people feel better.  

EDIT: Why am I crying right now?  I’m not sad, I’m happy.  It’s not like me to cry and not be sad.  :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m in a really good mood right now.  I just want to help someone with something, whether it’s listening to their problems or physically helping someone with something IRL.  I just love helping people feel better.
> 
> EDIT: Why am I crying right now?  I’m not sad, I’m happy.  It’s not like me to cry and not be sad.  :/



We need more people like you in this world, love.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 28, 2019)

Sounds like a redneck ruckus out back.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

What I wouldn't give for a pastry right now.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 29, 2019)

My sister is getting married today to someone she's been with for 10 years and I don't even have a girlfriend lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

Haaaahahaha so you gonna play that too eh you guys really don't like me loll


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

New me, new profile look.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2019)

I just stumbled across this. Holy hell, this lady's got pipes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Haaaahahaha so you gonna play that too eh you guys really don't like me loll



What is the context here?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What is the context here?



Just a friend being a douchebag (it's IRL so you don't know who they are)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Just because you have everything in common w/ someone doesn't mean you're in love w/ them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Just because you have everything in common w/ someone doesn't mean you're in love w/ them.



True, though if I find that person ever I'd probably want them to be my partner still lol. I've too weird interests.

Anyway; special snowflakes who take themselves too seriously and gets triggered by literally everything..just get a life and live it please.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2019)

Ah ****.  It’s almost 6 a.m. here and I’m still awake.  I just completed a 1-2 hour mini course for my summer class and aced it the first time through with 99.5%.  Now I want to sleep... but I have to report for my internship soon today.  Wtf do I do.  Well, I guess I’m staying up into the day.  And just when I thought I fixed my sleep schedule :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Ah ****.  It’s almost 6 a.m. here and I’m still awake.  I just completed a 1-2 hour mini course for my summer class and aced it the first time through with 99.5%.  Now I want to sleep... but I have to report for my internship soon today.  Wtf do I do.  Well, I guess I’m staying up into the day.  And just when I thought I fixed my sleep schedule :/



I would say go to your internship and as soon as you get home, go to bed. Don't worry about your responsibilities, just take care of yourself first.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would say go to your internship and as soon as you get home, go to bed. Don't worry about your responsibilities, just take care of yourself first.



Thanks, I ended up sleeping for a couple hours and then knocked out my internship stuff.  I still feel like crap, but at least I don’t have anything else to do today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2019)

Lmao @ old people actually liking the **** of today's music and saying it's the best of two worlds like uh okay no you had the great music back in the 60s-early 70s stfu lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

^Oh come on, there's SOME good stuff! Just...NOT A LOT OF IT LOL!


----------



## rianne (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm so happy I get to try out new products soon. Aaah. :3


----------



## maple22 (Jul 3, 2019)

Why does Andy go to college at 17 in Toy Story 3? Is he just incredibly smart?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2019)

Verrry few good things nowadays. I mean either they do like the same beats/dump pop and I'm not into the metal scene much so that's not my cuppa joe anyway.

And I hate people who go like "ohh listen to this its sounds like those folk ppl you like" ... um probably not lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 3, 2019)

My manager keeps scheduling me for Sunday openings.

I should just give up on watching anime on Saturdays at this point, I'm going to be 4 weeks behind now.


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm sorry but no??? R*pists do not deserve leniency. Gtfo my face omg.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2019)

Watched a snippet of Graham Norton's show where Steve Carell was talking about his chest waxing scene. Proceeded to search for the scene and saw Steve getting his hairy chest waxed off. Made my night.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2019)

I haven't played that many Contra games but I have a hard time believing any could top Contra: Hard Corps. Funny how it was the only Contra game on a Sega system.


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2019)

ive stayed up too long watching stranger things ...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2019)

I love The Dark Side of the Moon as much as the next guy, but some about the song "The Great Gig in the Sky" just... really irks me...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2019)

^Piper at the gates of dawn ftw!!

anyways is there some dev that actually has a good anti virus thing, like kaspersky is going nuts


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ^Piper at the gates of dawn ftw!!
> 
> anyways is there some dev that actually has a good anti virus thing, like kaspersky is going nuts



I use Windows defender, I don't use antiviral software otherwise, because I dont watch p*rn on my laptop


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2019)

matt said:


> I use Windows defender, I don't use antiviral software otherwise, because I dont watch p*rn on my laptop



did use the asterisk just to annoy me?

ehh wd is pretty lame by itself and dont rly like it either


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> did use the asterisk just to annoy me?
> 
> ehh wd is pretty lame by itself and dont rly like it either



Don't you l*ke askteri*ks then Sheila?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2019)

matt said:


> Don't you l*ke askteri*ks then Sheila?



no, people who use it just to get away like that are dumb.


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no, people who use it just to get away like that are dumb.



Ok sorry Sheila


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

* * * * * * * * * *____________________________________
* * * * * * * * * * ___________________________________
* * * * * * * * * *____________________________________
* * * * * * * * * * ___________________________________
* * * * * * * * * *___________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________
__________________________________________________


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no, people who use it just to get away like that are dumb.



If we could use those words here, I would post so many lewd songs.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2019)

Gotta keep dem positive vibes going!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If we could use those words here, I would post so many lewd songs.



Lmao same. But when they post like Tr*mp or q***r or stuff just to get away with ****, like please no stop it.

Anyway, i hope i get my shirts soon. dumb mail customs.


----------



## rianne (Jul 6, 2019)

I tried cream soda yesterday for the first time. I'm not a big fan of soda but it was nice. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

why cant we have like double the secret storage in new leaf? :|


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

Why can't senpai notice me


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2019)

...Disney and Pixar don't have the charm they used to. They're all about money these days and bankrupt of creativity.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

^I've never been huge on Disney to begin w/...but yeah I think I know what you mean.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2019)

^I've always been a big Disney fan ever since I was young but I can't get behind what they've been doing lately with both the movies and the parks. They've always been about cash(I mean they're a business for crying out loud), but they've gotten so blatantly money-grubbing these days it just makes me sad. Walt would hate what they've become.


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

*^*
Tbh it?s more likely you?d hate Walt if you knew how he was.

Disney (the company and the man) has been so effective at marketing that we?ve bought into its ?magic??but it?s really never been more than an illusion. I say this as someone having grown up as a fan and still loving many of the movies. Their business practices have been questionable at best from the start, sometimes downright predatory.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh wow, it’s raining for the first time all week.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^I've always been a big Disney fan ever since I was young but I can't get behind what they've been doing lately with both the movies and the parks. They've always been about cash(I mean they're a business for crying out loud), but they've gotten so blatantly money-grubbing these days it just makes me sad. Walt would hate what they've become.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2019)

I feel like I'm starting to get a cold... please no


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2019)

rianne said:


> I tried cream soda yesterday for the first time. I'm not a big fan of soda but it was nice. :3



Different brands have a distinct taste like with root beer. I prefer A&W over the one with the bulldog on it. Maybe with some ice cream in it.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

No sleep for me I guess.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> No sleep for me I guess.



Insomnia or fireworks?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

^Insomnia. Unfortunately.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

So much to do before I leave on Thursday.

Also, I miss being able to come here regularly.


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> So much to do before I leave on Thursday.
> 
> Also, I miss being able to come here regularly.



Where are you going? We'll miss you


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> So much to do before I leave on Thursday.
> 
> Also, I miss being able to come here regularly.


 you will be missed!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2019)

...I didn’t care for Stranger things 3..........


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

I’m doing a lot better now and stuff, for anyone who was worried.  Going to see my family today finally.  I really need to continue to get better sleep though and get a hold of things in my life.  If not I’m going to keep ending up owing people a lot one by one, and nobody wants that, haha.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

matt said:


> Where are you going? We'll miss you





Nox said:


> you will be missed!



Aw thanks guys! I'm going to Oklahoma to visit my boyfriend, but I'll be checking in from time to time! <3


----------



## Maiana (Jul 7, 2019)

cameron boyce died and it feels so weird knowing that since i grew up watching him


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2019)

Kinda wanna delete my Reddit kinda don’t wanna lose my karma. Decisions. decisions.


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ...I didn?t care for Stranger things 3..........



Just finished that myself last night and felt very similar. Maybe watching Dark before it didn?t do it any favors, but it just seemed like barely anything happened?and a lot of what happened I didn?t like.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2019)

Fey said:


> Just finished that myself last night and felt very similar. Maybe watching Dark before it didn’t do it any favors, but it just seemed like barely anything happened—and a lot of what happened I didn’t like.



Yeah most of the season was filler and most of what actually did happen was written poorly. I don’t think I’ll be watching season 4.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2019)

I'd gladly work at customs just to speed up **** man


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm from the kingdom that is United
The Britain that is great
The land that is Eng


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> cameron boyce died and it feels so weird knowing that since i grew up watching him



Seriously?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> So much to do before I leave on Thursday.
> 
> Also, I miss being able to come here regularly.


Haven't seen you in ages! How are things?


xRileyx said:


> I?m doing a lot better now and stuff, for anyone who was worried.  Going to see my family today finally.  I really need to continue to get better sleep though and get a hold of things in my life.  If not I?m going to keep ending up owing people a lot one by one, and nobody wants that, haha.



Glad to hear! Also, I hear you on the sleep thing LOL! I really need to stabilize mine myself!


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Silly girl couldn't find her fruity treasures on the official labyrinth tour


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> cameron boyce died and it feels so weird knowing that since i grew up watching him



OK wait WHAT

I haven't watched Disney Channel much since maybe 2010-ish, but I do know how sweet the boy was. Omg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Haven't seen you in ages! How are things?



Sup dude! Yeah it's been a while. Picked up quite a few opportunities, so been quite busy but all is well. How about you??


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

^Getting by! xD My goals right now are to exercise me more....and that's pretty much it! I vow to be a string bean instead of a potato by the end of the year!!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Getting by! xD My goals right now are to exercise me more....and that's pretty much it! I vow to be a string bean instead of a potato by the end of the year!!



Nice! Yeah I've been needing to head back to the gym myself, they sadly closed ours ;-; it's great to set that goal, it feels great!


----------



## Maiana (Jul 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Seriously?



yes he had a seizure in his sleep sadly 

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> OK wait WHAT
> 
> I haven't watched Disney Channel much since maybe 2010-ish, but I do know how sweet the boy was. Omg.



i haven't watched a disney channel show since in a long time but i remember him (cameron) blowing up for his good looks one time on instagram lol  but its so sad that i had to wake up and see that news


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Aw thanks guys! I'm going to Oklahoma to visit my boyfriend, but I'll be checking in from time to time! <3


awesome! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> yes he had a seizure in his sleep sadly
> i haven't watched a disney channel show since in a long time but i remember him (cameron) blowing up for his good looks one time on instagram lol  but its so sad that i had to wake up and see that news



Such a shame, so young </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> awesome! Enjoy yourself!



Thanks a lot!
lol your sig is hilarious


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> yes he had a seizure in his sleep sadly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Just looked it up on youtube. This whackadoo was within the first ten results:





Why would you need to inject your cat with testosterone liquid? Does walmart really sell that? Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## a pomeranian (Jul 7, 2019)

sitnnky butt chimken nugget';


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2019)

Pewdiepie’s Minecraft lets play is genuinely amazing and I hope he never stops. Also I hope he saves Sven without screwing it up


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2019)

its hard to believe i joined this forum almost 4 years ago??? like i was 11 now im 15 oh how time flies by


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

a pomeranian said:


> sitnnky butt chimken nugget';



are you sockhead or horus?

also meeh why did they never add Portuguese to the pokemon games  do i really have to get smash to practice lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

It took awhile to grow on me but I think I enjoy alternative metal and metalcore now just as much as any other subgenre.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It took awhile to grow on me but I think I enjoy alternative metal and metalcore now just as much as any other subgenre.



As long as you don't like Nickelback and that kind I'm okay lol...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

^LOL!! Ain't it the truth, Sheila! Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^LOL!! Ain't it the truth, Sheila! Ain't it the truth.



-thumbs up emoji- 

also i really want some halloumi cheese to fry up now.. it's teh **** !!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2019)

_"I wanna be an airborne ranger!"_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 8, 2019)

My neighbors are too loud and they smell like ****. I need new neighbors, ugh.


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It took awhile to grow on me but I think I enjoy alternative metal and metalcore now just as much as any other subgenre.



Such as?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

^heavy metal, power metal, thrash metal, doom metal, death metal, black metal..etc.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 9, 2019)

HuuuungryyyyY! Okay, gonna go get nice food. C'mon Mao, we're going out! Naaaaw!<3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 9, 2019)

Can a 19y/o get Alzheimer’s  lol asking for a friend


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

I love The Black Dahlia Murder...they're so deliciously evil(and insane). Definitely skip their first 2 albums though..


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm hungry and poor so I probably shouldn't order, but I'm probably going to anyways.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

if a fork and a spoon are called a spork why isnt a spoon and a fork called a foon?


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^heavy metal, power metal, thrash metal, doom metal, death metal, black metal..etc.


I meant bands XD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

^OHHHH! Sorry, my bad! xD In that case: Trivium, Protest the Hero, Hatebreed, Chevelle, System of a Down, Deftones, Walls of Jericho, Killswitch Engage, Disturbed, maybe a teeny bit of Godsmack, Between the Buried and Me, etc. I haven't checked out that many yet but I'm getting there!!


----------



## maple22 (Jul 9, 2019)

why are there fart jokes in the Dora movie trailer?
why did they even make a Dora movie?


----------



## pink (Jul 10, 2019)

Yellow is such a great song


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

Disturbed sucks sorry not sorry

anyway idfk how the mail company could get my zip code to be half across town... but got my shirt and the store even sent me a lollipop, tie dye pen, and a sticker so thats neat


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 10, 2019)

pink said:


> Yellow is such a great song



Dude I love that song, it's in my permanent daily playlist now lol

---


Haven't started packing yet, way to wait last minute Tiff lol. I leave in less than 24 hours and still so much to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I love The Black Dahlia Murder...they're so deliciously evil(and insane). Definitely skip their first 2 albums though..



I saw Black Dahlia, thought you meant Hollywood Undead at first for some reason lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 10, 2019)

But will it blend?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

I just had a Frappuccino that we still had for some reason in the cooler, thereby consuming caffeine for the first time since the beginning of this year.  And I had a sausage, egg, cheese biscuit with it as well.  I only had three or so hours of sleep, but ahh this breakfast was divine.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm gonna kill my mom. I saw what she was holding. She can't deny it.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 10, 2019)

What was Psydye's mom holding?


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 10, 2019)

I am so glad that I dont have any school assignments/exams due for four whole days.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> What was Psydye's mom holding?



I'd rather not say. Privacy and all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'd rather not say. Privacy and all.



wow yeah. my mom be hiding weird **** too so.. i don't blame ya.

talking about that.. mom stop being a douche. no im not gonna go into town early just cause you wanna go get your tan later... sure ruin your skin lmfao.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 11, 2019)

Youtube toy review videos are the modern Hydra. Every time you click "not interested" on one of them, two more appear in its place.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 11, 2019)

today i almost died thinking i lost all my bitcoins omfg. thank goodness I found the slip of paper with my seed on it. I should learn to know it by heart so something like that never happens.
It's complicated and intimidating to learn at first but now I think I kinda understand how the blockchain works. scary and amazing.

it's a lot of money so i've decided to sell them... soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 11, 2019)

I used to want a Mazda Miata when I was younger.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2019)

honestly hope this turns out good now... what did i do lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wtf am I still doing awake at 4:30 a.m.  That’s enough now... time for some sleep.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Dear God: Since my inception unto this Earth, there have been numerous human beings who have seriously tested my patience over the years(particularly my mom). Since these human beings are also your creation, you are, by proxy, responsible for my misery! Er go, I give you two options: 1. GET RID OF THEM or 2. I'M GONNA GET MEDIEVAL ON YOUR ASS!! Have a nice day!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't like this current mentality floating around the internet that criticism is somehow 'trolling' or 'hating'. You can enjoy something while simultaneously acknowledging that it has flaws.


----------



## gobby (Jul 13, 2019)

It's almost 6pm and I'm still in bed. Debating whether or not to just go back to sleep at this point


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 13, 2019)

really don't want to do this...


----------



## Maiana (Jul 13, 2019)

we're almost halfway through july and i need my license by september 

and i still havent made any progress


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 14, 2019)

Spoiler: Sometimes I wonder



Will it really change if I?d get that job?
The thoughts will linger and find new reasons to cause anxiety
I?ve hurt so many people in my life, I?m a damned monster. They do not deserve this treatment.
Everyone makes mistakes, even parents. Right. They?ve learned.
But that doesn?t give me my time back. The time I lost in my traumatic childhood.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I don't like this current mentality floating around the internet that criticism is somehow 'trolling' or 'hating'. You can enjoy something while simultaneously acknowledging that it has flaws.



I have seen articles calling haters of the new Star Wars movie "man babies". Other films as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I don't like this current mentality floating around the internet that criticism is somehow 'trolling' or 'hating'. You can enjoy something while simultaneously acknowledging that it has flaws.



^This. And you have the right to give constructive criticism to things you don't like either if you can explain why...like okay not everyone like game x or movie y, deal with it.

Also hmm wondering if there are any good barbershops nearby or if I should shave it myself...


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have seen articles calling haters of the new Star Wars movie "man babies". Other films as well.



Exactly. I'm a rare human who actually enjoyed the Last Jedi, but the hostile media reaction to name-calling anyone who doesn't like it like it is ridiculous. People are allowed to dislike things and that doesn't make them sexist/racist/whateverist


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

^Exactly!


----------



## Romaki (Jul 14, 2019)

I just feel so bad for people who live in negativity. Like I recently learned about a YouTuber who almost died of a drug overdose and he's just constantly negative and being critical towards _everything_. I really like the guy, but his content just makes me feel worse too so I stopped watching. The whole culture of disliking things and being turned against humans is just harming these people so much, it's so hard to watch. It's not us against them, it's we the people. And I know these people just aren't at peace with themselves and feel like they have to win online, I just wished they learned how to step back from the internet and experience life.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

^That is probably the most mature answer I've seen to the culture of hate. Someone who ****ing gets it!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 14, 2019)

Romaki said:


> I just feel so bad for people who live in negativity. Like I recently learned about a YouTuber who almost died of a drug overdose and he's just constantly negative and being critical towards _everything_. I really like the guy, but his content just makes me feel worse too so I stopped watching. The whole culture of disliking things and being turned against humans is just harming these people so much, it's so hard to watch. It's not us against them, it's we the people. And I know these people just aren't at peace with themselves and feel like they have to win online, I just wished they learned how to step back from the internet and experience life.



This made my day. Thank you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


>


Trying to teach a newbie how to play a game.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 14, 2019)

I love this. I love being with you, tired or well-rested. I'm going to miss you when I have to leave.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Eh, pay no attention to this post, folks! Was just letting people get to me, that's all!


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2019)

I just wanna bail out of my life sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> I just wanna bail out of my life sometimes



same man same man.

also ugh hope my rooms are not too messy tomorrow when i go back to work..medicine books are the worst to shelve


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 14, 2019)

i just feel really confused with myself and the world and i have no idea why


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 14, 2019)

Can't decide on a show to watch. Might use the colorful wheel item in game to pick for me.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2019)

I spent like 11-12hrs gaming today. At least 8hrs of those were consecutive. Oops.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2019)

Tina said:


> I spent like 11-12hrs gaming today. At least 8hrs of those were consecutive. Oops.



that's how you know it was a good sunday


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 14, 2019)

I want some fast food. Like a good burger or something. c':


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 15, 2019)

Becca617 said:


> i just feel really confused with myself and the world and i have no idea why



yeah that's a big mood 

pretty much why I haven't been around lately...just trying to take some time away from the internet and I'm feeling a little better. I'll still be around a bit though


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 15, 2019)

*I WANNA EAT ICECREAM*


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> that's how you know it was a good sunday



It was fun, no lie!

Then slept 12hrs. Why must I do everything to excess.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

I can make really good iced coffee


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

dad please jump off a cliff or at least stop sounding like some shady sleazy person.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

I knew this wouldn't work with you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

Hope my superiors accept those courses, it was the only ones I could apply for anyway that seemed fun and had late opening anyway for a long enough amount of time studying. Here's hoping.


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

*Durr*


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I knew this wouldn't work with you.



I take this back. This is just hard, and the distance has really just taken a toll on us.

Trying to focus on the future instead of moping. Here's to strength.


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

I definitely need more fibre in my diet this constipation is awful


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

There needs to be an elder flower-flavored soda! Seriously that **** is GOOD!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 15, 2019)

matt said:


> I definitely need more fibre in my diet this constipation is awful



Add a yogurt a day?


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

Ya know, why do characters marry a person that look like themselves? Like....


Spoiler


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

^Narcissism? xD


----------



## gobby (Jul 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ya know, why do characters marry a person that look like themselves? Like....
> 
> 
> Spoiler



_dinkleberg..._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2019)

My dad claims that it'll take us an hour to go get food but I'm pretty sure that's because he spends about 75% of the time spent "going out" just playing dames on his phone. It's not our fault it takes my dad an hour to do something that would take me 15-20 min.

I really wish I had my license... I also wish my dad wouldn't block my car so far back in the driveway.


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 15, 2019)

one thing i've learned the hard way is if people really love and care about you, they WILL make time to talk to you. i feel stronger than i did and i've gained more respect for myself. i'm so ready to be surrounded by people who actually respect me and want me in their life


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2019)

Becca617 said:


> one thing i've learned the hard way is if people really love and care about you, they WILL make time to talk to you. i feel stronger than i did and i've gained more respect for myself. i'm so ready to be surrounded by people who actually respect me and want me in their life




I relate to this so much right now you don't even know, lmao.  Just got done talking with a close friend who really cares about me, and I wish I could clone them to have more close friends like them.  xD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

The blood eagle is a ****ed up way of torture. Why have there been so many ****ed up human beings in history...and arguably, still are..? I hate humanity.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> The blood eagle is a ****ed up way of torture. Why have there been so many ****ed up human beings in history...and arguably, still are..? I hate humanity.



That somewhat ties in to a legal matter I'm keeping an eye on. I'd like to discuss it here, but it will more than likely bring drama. It is a defamation lawsuit.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 16, 2019)

Oop, I forgot to bring snacks to work. Oh well, I'll just have to deal.


----------



## pink (Jul 16, 2019)

F A S T


----------



## matt (Jul 16, 2019)

5 times I've been to my country island today and no body was there, then someone arrives and it's a kid I've met like 5 times over the past week....


----------



## Orden (Jul 16, 2019)

What if they brought back the Sweettart Squeeze candy?


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

Servers are down for maintenance. What do I do with my life?


----------



## gobby (Jul 16, 2019)

feels bad


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 16, 2019)

Sainsbury's have the best jam donuts


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Sainsbury's have the best jam donuts



I like Tesco’s.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 16, 2019)

Those donuts were amazing, but please God no stomach aches before my flight today... Already don't wanna leave, don't need physical pain too.


----------



## matt (Jul 16, 2019)

That's the last time I make changes to my htaccess


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 16, 2019)

Tina said:


> I like Tesco’s.



Not a fan of powdered sugar, they do good cookies though


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2019)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

^Damn you, lennyface! We meet again.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2019)

^( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^>8|


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

Curled up in my blankets burrito style.  I love everyone on TBT so much.  I just want to give everyone a giant hug, lol.  <3


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 17, 2019)

Spoiler:  



thanks, nutella


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, nutella



I wish my food gave me self-esteem boosts. Instead it usually just shoves in my face how much fat and sodium it contains in big orange/red boxes. D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2019)

LUIGI'S MANSION 3 IS BEING RELEASED ON HALLOWEEN??

Bois I got big ol plans this year


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^You and me both!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2019)

Sanjalice is totally my new fave band... <3


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

I wish most shippers would drop dead.


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

Weather Channel Premium. Pffft. Give me a break!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 17, 2019)

I bought donuts. I'm unleashing my inner Homer Simpson later.


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I bought donuts. I'm unleashing my inner Homer Simpson later.


I'm with you there!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

It's been awhile since I last had donuts! BOSTON CREME FOR LIFE!!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2019)

Issi would've loved this donut banter.........*sigh*


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

^ oh yes the donut queen :[


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

I got to keep a golf club someone left in our urinal.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Hmm, to work on projects or clean my room?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Issi would've loved this donut banter.........*sigh*





Nox said:


> ^ oh yes the donut queen :[



Hmm? Is something wrong with them?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2019)

^she just isn't active anymore as far as I know


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^she just isn't active anymore as far as I know



Ahh gotcha, thought something was wrong ;-;


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2019)

So hungry. Pork, please cook through faster.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

So glad this week's almost over... been weird and too much at work ;;


----------



## maple22 (Jul 18, 2019)

today is the 18th, but it feels later than that. July has been such a long month for me.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2019)

maple22 said:


> today is the 18th, but it feels later than that. July has been such a long month for me.



It's passing way too quickly for me. I've a huge project this month that I've not even started yet!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Dear humanity: giving in to negativity doesn't end it, it only extends it.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 18, 2019)

I just ate at a terrible restaurant. I was feeling so annoyed and petty that I ended up logging into an abandoned Google account just to give it one star 
why am i like this?


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2019)

ive officially been on this forum for 4 years wooow


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2019)

Ahh, sleep deprivation, my old friend.  Why do you have to be here?  I’m working nonstop on classwork that I’ve had more than a week to do, approaching the 24 hour mark with no sleep and by the time I go to sleep this evening will be close to 36 hours.  Just drinking lots of water and keeping the lights off, but still don’t feel good.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh sheets, there went my Duolingo streak. Again.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

If you had to sell out A-N-Y of your values to get to where you are in life, don't be lecturing a homeless person "to get a job". It could be they're on the streets 'cause they stuck to their guns and honestly, if that's the case, the world's a lot more ****ed up than I thought it was!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2019)

Ugh every time I play Pokemon Pearl I'm reminded about how UNGODLY SLOW these games are. Like, why are they so slow?? Even with the fast text speed I feel like it takes forever just to get through one short battle sequence. Just another reason why I would rather have Platinum version.

But I'm not giving up my hunt yet! I'm gonna get that shiny shinx :>


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2019)

I've a date tomorrow with a gorgeous girl crazy out of my league. Someone pinch me.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 19, 2019)

I had a fight with my mom this morning about what im going to do senior year and getting my portfolio together but she makes this whole process so frustrating. i want to go to art school but i dont know what i want to major in basically. i think i want to get my bfa in illustration but theres not much money to make unless you're self made and i struggle with confidence so i've never been able to promote or market my comics and animations. You also need a drive other than money and i cant really find mine lately :/


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2019)

Why does everything cost money??? This system is RIGGED


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2019)

My dad has such a weird taste in music lmfao


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm curious...what bands?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'm curious...what bands?



Not really anything specific but he can go from listening to this to listening to Supertramp in a snap lmao






(This song is hella weird imo but that's just me idfk)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

^Interesting...very spacey-sounding!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 20, 2019)

Just woke up from a dream about you. I know you'd never do that to me, but had me on edge waking up just now. Now I'm awake at 2 am, and idk what to do next lol


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

I really hate that I can't remember my dreams anymore, I don't know what changed in my mind.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

To sleep or continue playing Sims 4...?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 21, 2019)

Debating about having another hard soda.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Gotta clean up, dunno if mom comes today or tomorrow though so ehh. 

also worst case i guess i could have like a sandwich or stuff..? I kinda wanna get some fish but sushi is expensive and i think our mackerels might be bad too lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

arabelle sicardi is my new crush for real.

also hurry up i wanna get some soosheeeeeeee -throws fish-


----------



## Maiana (Jul 21, 2019)

i'm hungry


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2019)

The ben and jerry's caramel chew chew did not fulfil me


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> The ben and jerry's caramel chew chew did not fulfil me



That one has a funny aftertaste to it.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 21, 2019)

This forum is a really fun distraction, I never would have thought an Animal Crossing forum of all things would be this active and (mostly) decent. All the other forums I've tried always were so chaotic.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2019)

Been in a crap mood all day for no real reason. Plus side I've written 5,000 words on my manuscript today.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

Left Sims 4 on, fell asleep while playing LOL. My poor laptop.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 21, 2019)

im buying a scoops ahoy costume for halloween soon so im prepared but im going to put my name on the nametag despite the obvious self insert skksks


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

Gotta love industrial rock/metal!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 21, 2019)

Romaki said:


> This forum is a really fun distraction, I never would have thought an Animal Crossing forum of all things would be this active and (mostly) decent. All the other forums I've tried always were so chaotic.



What other forums?


----------



## Zane (Jul 21, 2019)

i downloaded the Japanese voice-over pack for Fire Emblem Warriors and now I'm just distracted by Chrom having the same VA as Kizami from Corpse Party


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 22, 2019)

I ordered another Eevee plush recently and I'm hoping it'll arrive sometime soon.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2019)

I think I might be stupid enough to actually still be awake at 6am.

Now approaching 3am and proper freaking out. Once its 3:01 I'm fine


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

You know you’ve had a boring day when you spend more than an hour going through all your friends on your friends list and seeing when’s the last time someone VM’ed them, lmao


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2019)

I want to buy minecraft but the absolute last thing I need right now is another huge timesucking game like that


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 22, 2019)

Finally clearing things out. I've been miserable in my room, can't wait to feel comfy in here again.

Then tomorrow, back to working on projects! I've actually missed work not gonna lie.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2019)

You know what? 'm thinking of playing Pokemon White/Black 2 again tonight. For nostalgia's sake. I've got the Nimbasa City's song stuck in my head.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 23, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You know what? 'm thinking of playing Pokemon White/Black 2 again tonight. For nostalgia's sake. I've got the Nimbasa City's song stuck in my head.



You might still be able to get the dream radar app to go with that. Long saving times though.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You might still be able to get the dream radar app to go with that. Long saving times though.



Ah, thank you! I may check it out then. Actually, I didn't even use the Dream Radar thing even when I started playing the game (I don't think I had internet access and things). I may give it a try now tho c:


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 23, 2019)

Ugh wish it didn't cost so much to get all these packs for Sims 4. Not liking how EA just chops everything up and over-prices these things. I'm loving other creations, but they make them with expansions I don't have. </3

This is what I get for getting hooked on this game again LOL


----------



## rianne (Jul 23, 2019)

The past week, I have felt the need to cry.

Have not been able to though---time to watch something sad.


----------



## hzl (Jul 23, 2019)

Only I would pick the hottest day of the week to clean my house top to bottom, do all the laundry, cut the grass etc. I'm a sweaty mess hahahah


----------



## lord (Jul 23, 2019)

Slowly becoming my father for better or for worse


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 23, 2019)

don't think i've ever felt so much mental pain


----------



## Bcat (Jul 23, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Ugh wish it didn't cost so much to get all these packs for Sims 4. Not liking how EA just chops everything up and over-prices these things. I'm loving other creations, but they make them with expansions I don't have. </3
> 
> This is what I get for getting hooked on this game again LOL



lol I spent waaaaaaaayyy too much money on almost all the packs and I kind of regret it. EA is incredibly greedy and I hope they go down soon. They have competition now so fingers crossed


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 23, 2019)

Bcat said:


> lol I spent waaaaaaaayyy too much money on almost all the packs and I kind of regret it. EA is incredibly greedy and I hope they go down soon. They have competition now so fingers crossed



OMG yes! I just found out about this last week and I'm so excited! EA better tighten up B)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2019)

Hnnng I can’t do it!  I can’t take another hiatus, not even for a couple of days.  I did get better sleep last night and plan on continuing that, but I can’t just not post on TBT and leave my friends hanging.  I love you all too much to do that.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 24, 2019)

richard ayoade is baby


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2019)

xdxgbgiojmp;m'pkinbluvkycgfc hjb kjnlkm


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

Psydye said:


> xdxgbgiojmp;m'pkinbluvkycgfc hjb kjnlkm



room 7, take the elevator behind the bookcase.

also i need to watch/read jjba man


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 24, 2019)

magicaldonkey said:


> richard ayoade is baby



Does that mean you think he is cute?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2019)

Ngl I'm not a fan of Illumination but I'm still _hella_ hyped for that Super Mario movie lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2019)

Didn't think I'd have to be researching which pepper spray to buy. It's a better time than ever I guess.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 25, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Does that mean you think he is cute?



yes, the cutest.

i've seen most of the episodes of travel man


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2019)

i need to watch jjba bruh


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 25, 2019)

Just waiting for my nails to dry, even though I know they will get ruined as soon as I touch something


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2019)

drink water and try not to die hahahah...phew


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

I love industrial music. Rammstein, Red Harvest, Skinny Puppy, Godflesh, Ministry, etc. are all awesome!


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

How do I keep losing my phone every time I put it down, feel like i've lost it forever, and then find it under a blanket 6 minutes later?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm about to head to Mcdonalds and buy their entire dessert menu


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

Why is milk the colour white when grass is green?
Why do we eat pizza inside out?
Why does the word ambiguous have only one definition?
Why is it called menstruation/menopause when it only happens to females?
Who decided to put "s" in lisp?
Why is something sent by car is a shipment, but sent by ship called cargo?
​


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Help, I’m addicted to Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and can’t stop playing!  I keep unlocking character after character.  When will it end?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Help, I’m addicted to Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and can’t stop playing!  I keep unlocking character after character.  When will it end?



lmao my bro just bought that game last week, I'll have to warn him lol. Well, he seems pretty content with this FIFA game he got for the old Wii, but still, he has bought it recently and thanks for the heads up! He'll really appreciate it because he's in Year 10 now.






Wow, he is that old now?! Seems like it was yesterday I saw him born...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

I keep hearing the announcer say, “stock battle!”  But for some reason it sounds like he’s saying, “skunk battle!”

I don’t know what that is, but that’s a different kind of battle man... lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 26, 2019)

i'm so ****ing upset man. i hate how romance just ruins ****ing EVERYTHING. ruined the friendship with my ex best friend. ruined the friendship i had with my ex. ruined the friendship my friend had with me bc she chose to believe her crush's over my truth. GOD. this is BULL**** and im so sick of "love" ripping everything apart that, ironically, i love.

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do i know so many horrible people who betray me and abuse me and throw me around like im worthless im so TIREDDDDD of it

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yet, get this little tidbit funfact ! no one reciprocates MY feelings for them!!! and im never gonna find someone! i love life!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm so ****ing upset man. i hate how romance just ruins ****ing EVERYTHING. ruined the friendship with my ex best friend. ruined the friendship i had with my ex. ruined the friendship my friend had with me bc she chose to believe her crush's over my truth. GOD. this is BULL**** and im so sick of "love" ripping everything apart that, ironically, i love.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've never had a relationship before, but I have seen relationships wreck my ex-friendships and other people's friendships, it's a sick cycle! I didn't know why I bothered when I was concerned for this now former friend who I believed he was being brainwashed by this wicked witch. He still is today but like why the fudge would I care for him now?


My former female friend still doesn't realise that her boyfriend has a dummy shaped head (I'm trying to be creative rather than saying the a hole). It's a sick joke. But yes, ironically, I love love.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Love is something I just don't get.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Love is something I just don't get.



Same, but there are a lot of things I don't understand. If you've seen me do my first post on this thread, that's actually not even the start of my random thinking of why does this say what when...


Like for instance, every single mirror you buy at a shop technically is second-hand. It's always been used before. Get it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2019)

>Me at 7pm: I'm gonna go to bed early tonight and get a good night's sleep!



>Me at 2am: Watching video called "Why does 1-UP mean extra life?"


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2019)

I took a 1 week buzzcut selfie and I look like a tennis ball with baby hair xD

Also watched like 2 eps of jojo last night i'm loving this **** lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> >Me at 7pm: I'm gonna go to bed early tonight and get a good night's sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> >Me at 2am: Watching video called "Why does 1-UP mean extra life?"



I'm watching a cursed commercial compilation. One commercial is for a Brony dating site.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2019)

can i nominate woohoo4woo and carackobama for best usernames


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2019)

getting your driver's license is so hard, there's so much to learn ):


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

I have decided with the 20 chicken nugget sharebox to myself for this evening (jokes, I'll obviously share with my flatmate hehe)


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 27, 2019)

Lasanga really is just a spaghetti flavoured cake.
Why doesn't McDonalds sell hotdogs?
Are eyebrows considered facial hair?
Why does quicksand word slowly?
Why is vanilla ice cream white when vanilla extract is brown?
If a doctor suddenly had a heart attack while doing surgery, would the other doctors work on the doctor or the patient?
​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2019)

DUDE GO-KARTING IS LEGITTT


I need to go more often lol
Or maybe I could... invest in a go-kart??


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2019)

Sometimes, I question a certain team in F1 on how they manage to consistently mess up and ruin their races when they have the golden opportunity to do so.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2019)

Spoiler: Not what I expected to find in my ramen...









Pikachu fish cake!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Not what I expected to find in my ramen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg i thought it was some lsd sheet thing first before u wrote it.. cute though!

also man i really need to go grocery shopping and sort out clothes but hhhaaah :^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

For the first time in awhile I feel at home.  I don’t feel depressed or sad or anything negative.  I think I’m finally getting better sleep these days and am back to 100%.  I can finally continue to be selfless and be there for others and just be happy for them.  I’m not worried about myself much and honestly, that’s the way it should be.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> For the first time in awhile I feel at home.  I don’t feel depressed or sad or anything negative.  I think I’m finally getting better sleep these days and am back to 100%.  I can finally continue to be selfless and be there for others and just be happy for them.  I’m not worried about myself much and honestly, that’s the way it should be.



That is awesome to hear, when I read that, I smiled at how awesome that must feel for you. I wish... I was you.

Well, what I meant to say was: I wish I could sleep more. I'm not depressed or negative at the moment, but I wish I could sleep more. I'm not getting any complaints about my behaviour, that could be a good thing, you'd think, but that's only because I hardly interact with my family. I mostly interact online and with my true friends who never pressurise me into doing something I am uncomfortable with.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 29, 2019)

My dog now has her own instagram


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2019)

Mehhh shoulda taken my holiday this week instead so I could attend stuff during pride week ..maybe i can watch the parade on saturday ??


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 29, 2019)

crap I just missed yet another lecture because I didn't realise the time...I've got so much to do right now so much to remember and I'm just not onto it aaaaaaaaaaa :')


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

Got to talk for around an hour with my favorite person in the world again.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

Think I might be mentally "evening-out"...not sure!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

How does the earthnhold so many people


----------



## gobby (Jul 30, 2019)

had like three different mental breakdowns today but now i'm doing pretty chill!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

too tired to like do anything besides like dinner lolool


----------



## Pondo (Jul 30, 2019)

is it possible for your doppelganger to have the same birthday as you?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Why does it take so much effort to copy and paste a word document to Wattpad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2019)

*slowly becoming love live trash*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

blasting spotify is fun


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Wondering why girls are like, "I don't know what to wear." When they've got clothes on and a wardrobe full of clothes. Like seriously girl, you're not going naked!


P.S. Wondering why my idiotic sister picked up a blanket and somehow knocked her phone flying and didn't buy a phone case. She smashed it to pieces because it hit the tiles in the lounge room and melted in the fireplace...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Wondering why girls are like, "I don't know what to wear." When they've got clothes on and a wardrobe full of clothes. Like seriously girl, you're not going naked!
> 
> 
> P.S. Wondering why my idiotic sister picked up a blanket and somehow knocked her phone flying and didn't buy a phone case. She smashed it to pieces because it hit the tiles in the lounge room and melted in the fireplace...



in my case it's because i have like mostly summer vintage dresses so yhea xD

and yeah anyone not getting proper glass protection or a phone case wallet-type is just dumb lol.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Kinda wondering where my phone is, bc I lost it about 2 weeks ago and I haven't exactly bothered to look for it.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

I ate 2 bowls of salad today and 2 bows of ramen soup! YES! I...AM...F-A-T!! >8O


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I ate 2 bowls of salad today and 2 bows of ramen soup! YES! I...AM...F-A-T!! >8O



Still not as bad as me drinking three cans of soda in one day lmao

Let us bask in our unhealthiness

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jessy_Azran said:


> Wondering why girls are like, "I don't know what to wear." When they've got clothes on and a wardrobe full of clothes. Like seriously girl, you're not going naked!



Sometimes we just have to be in the mood to wear something. I know exactly how this feels, I have tons of shirts in my closet and most of the time I don't want to wear any of them. I should probably go through my closet lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

I have little over a month until my next semester of uni starts, but I plan on studying my ass off next semester. Maybe pick up a small part-time job as well. That's a lot of work and I'm probably not gonna have much time for anything if that comes to be, but it's better than sitting around on a computer doing nothing for a majority of my days.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 31, 2019)

i hate it when people give me a nickname that i never asked for?especially when the most common nickname for my (already terrible) name is _male_.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheila said:


> in my case it's because i have like mostly summer vintage dresses so yhea xD
> 
> and yeah anyone not getting proper glass protection or a phone case wallet-type is just dumb lol.



Fair enough, just thinking it's so funny with some girly-girls, however, some tomboys do it too. Just pointing out. Nothing wrong with it, but still.


Yes, it is dumb af lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2019)

bruh i had like 4 donuts in one day.. regrets lmao


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

Haha, same, but it was so delicious.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Haha, same, but it was so delicious.



true ig 

but yeah i will probably laugh when people drop their phone and they dont have extra glass or a wallet-case like if u can afford new iphone you can get a nice wallet for it lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

Decided to buy the original Doom trilogy for the Switch(despite the stupid account creation BS).


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheila said:


> true ig
> 
> but yeah i will probably laugh when people drop their phone and they dont have extra glass or a wallet-case like if u can afford new iphone you can get a nice wallet for it lol



Exactly lol.


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2019)

Another day, another damn I don't give.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 1, 2019)

My little brother thinks that any game that has a slightly pixelated graphical style is like Minecraft.

I'm 20, I shouldn't be feeling old like this.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> My little brother thinks that any game that has a slightly pixelated graphical style is like Minecraft.
> 
> I'm 20, I shouldn't be feeling old like this.



This reminds me of the time I made a joke that Super Mario Bros was a ripoff of Minecraft and people ended up taking me seriously. Remembering that always makes me laugh a little.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm at the doctor and my resting heart rate is 66 bpm!!


I guess walking up and down stairs constantly at school pays off after a while lmao


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm at the doctor and my resting heart rate is 66 bpm!!
> 
> 
> I guess walking up and down stairs constantly at school pays off after a while lmao



I'm very fit, and I am a shocking 20 bpm, quite dangerous, but I guess that's normal for an anaemic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like, it's rapid for five seconds, and then it completely drops for twenty seconds and then it's rapid. This is the same for a standing up bpm. I swear I've got either orthostatic intolerance or postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

I wish I wasn't so awkward sometimes. <.<


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2019)

I may not be good at arguing with other people, but I'm pretty damn good at thinking of witty comebacks/responses I could've used in these arguments way after the fact.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 2, 2019)

My throat feels a bit scratchy. Think it's because I was singing all those Beatles lyrics and things.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 3, 2019)

Some people post too frequently on threads


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Some people post too frequently on threads



As long as they aren’t posting on a very old thread or a thread that has no purpose, it honestly doesn’t bother me.  Lmao


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I wish I wasn't so awkward sometimes. <.<





NoUsernameHere said:


> I may not be good at arguing with other people, but I'm pretty damn good at thinking of witty comebacks/responses I could've used in these arguments way after the fact.





Dawnpiplup said:


> My throat feels a bit scratchy. Think it's because I was singing all those Beatles lyrics and things.



I've been there, done that a lot of times!



P.S. On a random note, my father is currently studying a Bachelor of Sport Science and he has no idea what plantar fasciitis is. Like dude, who the hell is your tutor? I had to give him a bloody diagram to explain why my foot is so damn sore.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Some people post too frequently on threads



yeah idk why they have to bump 5 years old threads that's just nothing... bring back old games here instead!

also dont' want fall ughhhh


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

Why do I have a weird family? Surely, I must be adopted. My dad asked me if the letters 'u' and 'p' together is a word. And he was serious. He wonders why I refuse to play Scrabble with him lol. He's just dumb.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

And I slept from 7 am to 2 pm again.  Truly just another sign that I don’t give a **** about much these days, lmao


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> And I slept from 7 am to 2 pm again.  Truly just another sign that I don’t give a **** about much these days, lmao


Yesterday i somehow slept from 5am to 5pm. I'm such a wreck lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Getting tired of being treated like ****.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2019)

You know, this one customer we had today reminded me of Robin Williams. I dunno, just his smile and his eyes.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

just got a commodore 64 and disk drive, ordered a cable from (didn't know at the time) France, and need to order a disk drive power cable and serial cable along with 10 disks. Total's 30 USD


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

^Now that's retro!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

it's what i do. i own an atari 2600, 5200, 7800, and a sega game gear

hh help me


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

^NICE!

There needs to be another Wario Land, damn it!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

i could keep on going
and i will
NES, SNES, N64, basicially all of the nintendo line. Genesis model 1 and 3, and the second crown jewel of it all, Tandy Color Computer 2. Also, the Wii where i played my very first game.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2019)

F this crap, I need booze.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> As long as they aren?t posting on a very old thread or a thread that has no purpose, it honestly doesn?t bother me.  Lmao



I don't care if people bump old threads, I'm just mildly annoyed how I keep getting the same people replying after me every single time I post on certain threads. On on thread, the same person posted after me about 4-5 times on the last two pages alone. It's like dude can't you just wait for someone else to post first?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> I don't care if people bump old threads, I'm just mildly annoyed how I keep getting the same people replying after me every single time I post on certain threads. On on thread, the same person posted after me about 4-5 times on the last two pages alone. It's like dude can't you just wait for someone else to post first?



I honestly didn't know I'm annoying some people by replying to fun games in the basement, like that New Leaf Word Game and Name That Food. Maybe I should post less often. I play these games for fun. I don't post to get more TBT, I don't post just to get my post count up. There is no competition here, except the cool thread Last Person To Post Wins!


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I honestly didn't know I'm annoying some people by replying to fun games in the basement, like that New Leaf Word Game and Name That Food. Maybe I should post less often. I play these games for fun. I don't post to get more TBT, I don't post just to get my post count up. There is no competition here, except the cool thread Last Person To Post Wins!



You're not annoying anyone


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^NICE!
> 
> There needs to be another Wario Land, damn it!



Yes and no. Yes because it's a great series, no cause I'm not a fan of 3d platformers really.

Anyway I'm starting to wonder what the perfect town req's are, like I plant tree and remove them still I can't get that damn ****.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> You're not annoying anyone



Phew! I'm so glad!



Sheila said:


> I'm starting to wonder what the perfect town req's are, like I plant tree and remove them still I can't get that damn ****.



It's more than just trees.


The guidelines are as follows:

- 110 to 200 trees of any type.
- 75 flowers, of any type.
- At least 10 Public Works Projects (*except* for Dream Suite, Fortune Shop, Museum Shop, town hall designs and train station designs).
- There should be no weeds on the ground.
- No more than 10 items on the ground, including fruit and lost items.
- No trash on the ground or buried.
-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

I know that but dunno if they removed acre specifics or not cause they keep complaining of greenery still I plant and remove they keep ****ting on me.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Did you count how many trees you actually have? I plant as much as I can, but my towns aren't a forest lol.


Oh and I recommend no money or furniture on the ground during those 25 days to get the watering can from Isabelle, but after that, I suppose you can do whatever.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Did you count how many trees you actually have? I plant as much as I can, but my towns aren't a forest lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and I recommend no money or furniture on the ground during those 25 days to get the watering can from Isabelle, but after that, I suppose you can do whatever.



No, but they keep complaining what I have and not so eeh. I can't really set up any more pwp's either and I have two of the really good ones so yeah they are just ****ting on me so I kinda give up... I have the golden things already I just want the town hall renovation really.

****ing greenery **** lol.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

That's understandable, and swearing is warranted here because I would be f**king uset too. I wish we didn't have to sensor it, I mean, if you're old enough to be on a forum, you're old enough to swear. It's pretty common these days.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> That's understandable, and swearing is warranted here because I would be f**king uset too. I wish we didn't have to sensor it, I mean, if you're old enough to be on a forum, you're old enough to swear. It's pretty common these days.



It's censored by the staff/forum automatically, so don't try and get around it :/ But yeah if it's supposed to be for 13 and over idk why so much is censored anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

I just realized if you take the “ugh” out of “place your random thoughts” it’s “place your random thots”.

I already knew the thread title was similar to “thots,” just think it’s funny that “ugh” is the word you remove in order to obtain the new thread title.

Now with that being said... here’s one thot... and then two thots... oh... wait...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

thots everywhere in tbt thotlandia idk

also ded


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Five minutes ago...
Mum: SEAN, YOU HAVEN'T PUT ON THE WASHING MACHINE!
Dad: YES MICHELLE, I HAVE EARS!
Me: Oh really???


Yesterday...

Mum: Can you vacuum the floor, Sean? You made a mess!
Dad: (he didn't answer)


A few hours ago:

Me: Can you help me and Mum with the washing?
Dad: (still playing on his phone)


We don't ask much of him, we just ask him to clean up after himself. After all, he asks everyone to clean up after ourselves. Hypocrite.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Guys, I just thought of a new great name for a show.

The show would be called “The Great Adventures of Copy & Pasta”.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Awesome! What's the genre?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

I don’t know, but just imagine two main characters for a show being named Copy and Pasta, xD

“Hi, I’m Copy!”

“And I’m Pasta!”

“And this is The Great Adventures of Copy & Pasta!”

LOL


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Lol, I like it! Maybe Coppy, because he could be the copyright police?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Lol, I like it! Maybe Coppy, because he could be the copyright police?



Maybe so, haha!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Why do I subject myself to this torture? Oh, right! ALCOHOL!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2019)

For some reason the line in the Hall and Oates song "Rich Girl" where he says "It's a b**** girl" reeeeeally bothers me lol

I was hoping that that was just a case of me misinterpreting the lyrics, but no that's what he actually says. I don't mind swears in songs, but it just doesn't seem right in a H&O song to me, especially one that upbeat/cheery sounding.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jessy_Azran said:


> Five minutes ago...
> Mum: SEAN, YOU HAVEN'T PUT ON THE WASHING MACHINE!
> Dad: YES MICHELLE, I HAVE EARS!
> Me: Oh really???
> ...



Literally my dad in a nutshell lmao


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> For some reason the line in the Hall and Oates song "Rich Girl" where he says "It's a b**** girl" reeeeeally bothers me lol
> 
> I was hoping that that was just a case of me misinterpreting the lyrics, but no that's what he actually says. I don't mind swears in songs, but it just doesn't seem right in a H&O song to me, especially one that upbeat/cheery sounding.





Oh my god, that's the same with me! Either I get the lyrics wrong, or I think it's wrong and it's right and I'm like why the hell am into music for if I can't get it right, ya know?

- - - Post Merge - - -





> Literally my dad in a nutshell lmao



 Haha, I'm really glad I'm not the only one who has to cope with this man that lives in a toddler's body.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2019)

Apparently, some dude from some place got a Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda tape. It kept rolling even after the Beach Boys finished recording it, revealing the message “What’s the matter? You made too much money, buddy? I know you’re not talked to like this much, but i’m your father...”  Apparently it was slightly slurred. Dang.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Kurb said:


> Apparently, some dude from some place got a Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda tape. It kept rolling even after the Beach Boys finished recording it, revealing the message “What’s the matter? You made too much money, buddy? I know you’re not talked to like this much, but i’m your father...”  Apparently it was slightly slurred. Dang.



I have no words for this... I'm completely dumbfounded... gobsmacked even.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

What is the real purpose of angel hair pasta? It's tiny and overcooks easily, why does it exist?? >:^(


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Vie said:


> What is the real purpose of angel hair pasta? It's tiny and overcooks easily, why does it exist?? >:^(



If you think cooking angel hair pasta is hard, try cooking vermicelli noodles - then you'll realise angel hair is easier.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2019)

I think I should join another forum for other interests, but the only ones I know about anymore are ones I know to avoid.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Do you still like this forum?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Do you still like this forum?



It serves it's purpose. I need one for another purpose.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2019)

Okay, I've just been a bit obsessed with Phoenix Wright lately. Been watching some of the game walk-through stuff on YouTube. Hm, I think I'll watch how the next case goes! :O


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Okay, I've just been a bit obsessed with Phoenix Wright lately. Been watching some of the game walk-through stuff on YouTube. Hm, I think I'll watch how the next case goes! :O



Same! It's so good! Nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

Why are people bothered by cuss words like... bruh they are there and that song is old. there are way worse **** nowadays and H&O is not exactly "nice" lol.

ehh anyway better at work now... also meh weather sucks here


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Why are people bothered by cuss words like... bruh they are there and that song is old. there are way worse **** nowadays and H&O is not exactly "nice" lol.



I don't mind swearing. I try not to do it all the time, because if it's not in context/swearing for no reason, or thinking it's funny to swear or hear swear words is just dumb af.


I don't care if people call me the 'b' word, because everyone can be one sometimes. I don't care if you say the 'f' word or the 'bs' word or variations of this, but if you call me a derogatory term, or anyone else for that matter, that is *not cool*. There are way more colourful words to describe something/someone is bothering you, and calling women a wh- is not funny at all. No one - including guys - do not deserve to be called derogatory names.


I refrain myself from saying d head, because it would be sexist of me to say that when I don't like the c-bomb. I much prefer a hole. Therefore, a holes can be directed at any gender, and it's not derogatory.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't use it to excess or all the time but honestly when people speak out loud they are bothered like uh come on are you some religious nut or? Of course I don't use racial/sexuality slurs like c-word and stuff, but yeah idc if someone calls me b-word lol.

It's like, a lot of songs uses them and if you don't want it let it be?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Why are people bothered by cuss words like... bruh they are there and that song is old. there are way worse **** nowadays and H&O is not exactly "nice" lol



Swears don't bother me. But hearing a swear in that song in particular just sounds really off to me for some reason. I really like Hall and Oates but as a kid (and even now) I'm not a fan of the song "Rich Girl". Maybe that's why it bothers me, I don't know.
~~~~~~~

Sometimes I feel sad that the school year is approaching, but then I remember that the Halloween season is coming up soon! ♡


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Swears don't bother me. But hearing a swear in that song in particular just sounds really off to me for some reason. I really like Hall and Oates but as a kid (and even now) I'm not a fan of the song "Rich Girl". Maybe that's why it bothers me, I don't know.
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> Sometimes I feel sad that the school year is approaching, but then I remember that the Halloween season is coming up soon! ♡


You are making me want to post songs I'm not sure I can.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You are making me want to post songs I'm not sure I can.



Lol why


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lol why


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

^^^omg lmaoo
Me when I'm trying to play SMG2 and I fall off the perfect run for the 19379th time 


My cat just killed a mosquito that somehow got into my room, god bless his tiny fuzzy soul ♡


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2019)

Weird bothers, oh well. Just found it bit weird cause that is actually one of their decent songs lol.

-

**** getting perfect town I give up.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Most swearing songs I listen to are the chainsmokers. I'm asexual 100%, but their song closer is so catchy. I like "The One", it has some swear words in it. Cake by the Ocean is dad's favourite song, he got me into it lol. I also like "Everybody Hates Me" because i can relate to that. Most people on this forum are my friends and I'm grateful.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2019)

Honestly I don't care much, and most of the stuff I listen to is old so yeah might or might not be cuss and idc.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Anyway, changing the subject...


I went in the supermarket today, a lot of my everyday things are on special today, I'm going to the health and beauty section to get some smoothie protein powder and this ditsy girl who was in my sister's class, comes up to me and asks where the tim-tams are. And I'm thinking, omfg is she serious?!


Well it wouldn't be in the health and beauty aisle, would it? Hey, imagine it was right near a brown shampoo bottle. She wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Darby (Aug 6, 2019)

If cockroaches looked like ladybugs or even dragon flies then I wouldn’t hate them.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

That card better show up soon!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Psydye said:


> That card better show up soon!



Which card?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

^A debit card. It has all my moneys on it.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh right. Renewing?

P.S. I much prefer debit cards too. I don't like borrowing money I don't have. If you can't afford to buy a game, then don't buy it. What's more important, a 3DS game, or food on the table and a roof over you head?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 6, 2019)

It better hurry up then! You needz your moneys ^^^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> What's more important, a 3DS game, or food on the table and a roof over you head?



With enough strategy and planning you could have both


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> With enough strategy and planning you could have both



That's exactly what I do. I write down budgets for food, including planning depending on the rent and bills. I generally wait until I know for sure I'll like it. Only twice, have I ever gone, "I want that game as soon as it comes out" (which is New Horizons and Lady Layton).


By the time I decide on buying a game, generally it has been a game for quite some time, that a preowned is available. See, I have to research because I need games that don't need to play every day in order to enjoy it. I've got uni studies to do, and I can't afford to spend hours on a screen that's not as productive as working for a degree.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

My friends and I were joking the other day about how funny it would be if someone on Youtube showed all the Shrek movies in full length, except Shrek always calls donkey “***” instead of donkey.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

Do ... vegans .. play minecraft?
okokokokok hear me out. you can just survive off of bread and baked potatoes and apples and carrots, but what if you want a wolf or a cat/ocelot? you need meat to "heal" your dog, and fish to tame your cat species. and what if you get withered? do you just embrace your death or do you drink milk to rid of your ailment?

too many questions rip


----------



## rianne (Aug 6, 2019)

Pls let me get the job omg I will cry if I don't.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2019)

can my brain stop worrying abt **** all the time like it's gonna solve it self, dear brain go die i ****ing hate you.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

when someone makes a town flag for you and it's a bloody bomb (literally)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 7, 2019)

I wish my cat was...y'know, a normal cat.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

^Don't we all, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2019)

love live is too addicting... so is jjba


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

mmm broth


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

binging adventure time

fun


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 7, 2019)

Why must I be the person to say no to everything when my other sis wants to be the fun friend who always says yes??


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

yeetus the fetus


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm so sick and tired of dealing w/ a friend whom I can't really relate to anymore!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2019)

it makes me laugh how people can lie to your face about something so severe and then go about their lives talking to you like nothing ever happened. think again sweetheart.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2019)

Becca617 said:


> it makes me laugh how people can lie to your face about something so severe and then go about their lives talking to you like nothing ever happened. think again sweetheart.



Heavy.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Smoking isn't a big deal, people. Some like to do it, some don't. As long as one isn't smoking around others who don't like it, then whoopty-doo!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 8, 2019)

Why is reading so easy when you want to read a book, but so hard when you don’t. My brain goes “Oh, this is a great book! I want to finish it by today!” or “This book is boring. I haven’t even read 2 chapters and I want to tear it to shreds.” There is no in between. JUST READ GOSH DARN IT


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Smoking isn't a big deal, people. Some like to do it, some don't. As long as one isn't smoking around others who don't like it, then whoopty-doo!



This is just my opinion, okay, don't kill me, but you know that the moment you take your first breath, you start dying? We all die at some point, I get it dude. But here's the thing, if you want to kill yourself with smoking, go ahead. But just so you know, you're not just killing yourself, you are killing plants and animals. Cats can get lung cancer, so can trees.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

^How do you figure?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Smoking isn't a big deal, people. Some like to do it, some don't. As long as one isn't smoking around others who don't like it, then whoopty-doo!



This. Like can people stop complaining and making dumb forbidding rules about it. As long as nations get all their tax money from it won't be forbidden ever. It's good you can get help quitting but honestly they get so much money for these ads like.. uh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jessy_Azran said:


> This is just my opinion, okay, don't kill me, but you know that the moment you take your first breath, you start dying? We all die at some point, I get it dude. But here's the thing, if you want to kill yourself with smoking, go ahead. But just so you know, you're not just killing yourself, you are killing plants and animals. Cats can get lung cancer, so can trees.



Wow heavy stuff. Why don't we forbid people to breathe at all then lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't have a problem with smoking, but I hate when people smoke right next to me. It's not as bad out in the open, but in an enclosed space like a car or a house, then I have a serious problem with it. If they want to do that they can go somewhere that's out of the way, I don't want their cigarette fumes blowing into my face constantly.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 8, 2019)

Guys chill, if you wanna smoke or breathe, then smoke and breathe, don't let me stop you. I was just pointing out my opinion. Well, I hate the fact that Mum smokes, but it's not like I can help her addiction when I'm not addicted to the thing itself, I can't really relate. But I reckon it's extremely hard to get rid of a habit she's had since she was 14.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

^That's unfortunate! I'm not really an everyday smoker, I just smoke once in a blue moon. Definitely not something I want to get addicted to. I'm more of an alcohol and cannabis guy anyway!


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Smoking is harmful, but if people want to do it's their decision. I just HATE when people flick it on the ground though, it's disgusting. My sister was telling me how there was a HUGE gasoline spill at her store. Like what if someone flicks their lit cigarette in it? She also told me some people smoke near the propane exchange despite the "No smoking by the propane" sign. Beyond stupid...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

well it's not like it's gonna disappear soon so eh. also this dumb no smoking at outdoor places they put in here is just dumb. just forbid smokes completely or make it allowed, those pseudo-forbidding rules ain't gonna make it.

Like k don't blow it in kids' faces but eh just make another tax money income then. i don't smoke myself cause it's bad and i can't do it anyway but yeye
--

Oh well. I'm really starting to be bothered by the perfect town thing. one say it's acres one says it's not but whenever u put up greenery its too much and when removing too little. that's it **** that ****


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheila said:


> well it's not like it's gonna disappear soon so eh.


Wait was that to me? I'd rather they put it in an outdoor cigarette capacity or... any other place than the ground really.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Wait was that to me? I'd rather they put it in an outdoor cigarette capacity or... any other place than the ground really.



no no just in general they won't stop selling, if they did it'd be black market all over anyway.

and yeah we need better bins for the smokes fo sho


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no no just in general they won't stop selling, if they did it'd be black market all over anyway.
> 
> and yeah we need better bins for the smokes fo sho


Ohhh okay I thought you were refering to my rant about people tossing them on the ground. My bad XD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ohhh okay I thought you were refering to my rant about people tossing them on the ground. My bad XD



yeye it's aight.

also man jojo is getting wild aha


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

I hate pollution in general.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 8, 2019)

Don't fight it maaan. When you eat tapioca, it doesn't matter that it's a starch, you still think it's fish eyes.

That is all.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm finally home !!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Really hope my mom gets what's coming to her!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 8, 2019)

People suck. Our (America's) government is corrupt. People don't see the issue with a public place selling a machine that can kill you and other people. Australia (I think that's the country) banned people from buying them, so why can't we? OH and our president is going to run this country into the fricking ground. He has no respect for people in other countries, therefor ruining our foreign relations. China has this thing with American that taxes and even bans certain products, so now my family is suffering from that, because of a whole big thing. I'm so mad at my country. I hate that everything is bad and not much is good anymore. Why can't people just... LIKE each other again??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2019)

I want to change my aesthetic to a neon/vaporware thing but idk what pics to go with rip


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 9, 2019)

People who brag about doing illegal stuff online are the worst. Look bud, just because you went 71 miles per hour on a 70 miles an hour highway once and got pulled over doesn't make you a badass.


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> People who brag about doing illegal stuff online are the worst. Look bud, just because you went 71 miles per hour on a 70 miles an hour highway once and got pulled over doesn't make you a badass.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Good GOD my dreams are weird!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Good GOD my dreams are weird!!



same here lol...

also tgif man i'm too tired and i need to call whatever office handling salary specifications


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> Smoking is harmful, but if people want to do it's their decision. I just HATE when people flick it on the ground though, it's disgusting. My sister was telling me how there was a HUGE gasoline spill at her store. Like what if someone flicks their lit cigarette in it? She also told me some people smoke near the propane exchange despite the "No smoking by the propane" sign. Beyond stupid...




Omg that's enough to make dumb and dumber 3. Do they want a death wish? Well, I hope no innocent person gets injured or murdered...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Don't fight it maaan. When you eat tapioca, it doesn't matter that it's a starch, you still think it's fish eyes.
> 
> That is all.



if it's that **** they use in boba tea then yes just swallow it lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 9, 2019)

I noticed the "Give your opinion of the above user" thread was demoted to three stars. Someone must have gotten a less than favorable opinion about them lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2019)

I might have a bit of a crush on Miles Edgeworth.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I might have a bit of a crush on Miles Edgeworth.



Miles Edgeworth is a great choice. I like Phoenix and Zacharias Barnham, but I sort of have a little crush on Espella Cantabella and Darklaw in the crossover with Professor Layton...


Gah, I'm wondering if I'm bisexual?!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Miles Edgeworth is a great choice. I like Phoenix and Zacharias Barnham, but I sort of have a little crush on Espella Cantabella and Darklaw in the crossover with Professor Layton...
> 
> 
> Gah, I'm wondering if I'm bisexual?!



Lmao, all those characters look pretty cute! ;P


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

hype for the steven universe movie commence


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Facebook doesn't know a damn thing about sports. I'm a dead set Canberra Raiders fan, and I get "suggestions for pages you might like" and they show pages of the Melbourne Storm. FFS, that's like suggesting to a Tottenham Hotspurs fan to click "like" to Arsenal. TIFU.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Think I'm getting a vaporizer at the end of the month. I hate cigarettes, unless it's American Spirit.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

If I go to a one-quid shop, is it possible I can buy a single item for five quid? Just what baby brain does to my family when the female is up the duff.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2019)

I want food but im to lazy to chew...what to do!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

I wish Metroid got much, MUCH more love here at TBT...all anyone seems to care about around here is friggin' Pokemon!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2019)

One of my catfish is laying eggs. They take 4 days to hatch. I'm leaving the country on Wednesday. TERRIBLE TIMING. 



Spoiler: eggs


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 10, 2019)

i want to do something to my hair like either cut it all off again, cut bangs or dye it but i don't want to look **** Ugly, do u see my problem


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 10, 2019)

100+ ?F all day everyday
DED.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> i want to do something to my hair like either cut it all off again, cut bangs or dye it but i don't want to look **** Ugly, do u see my problem



i want to dye my hair purple but time and money exist. do you see my problem?


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2019)

Bcat said:


> i want to dye my hair purple but time and money exist. do you see my problem?



I accidentally put a purple streak through my hair this afternoon because I didn't realise someone had used the same hairclips and not washed them. My hair is mint green.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 10, 2019)

Almost got knocked over today by the wind


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

Tina said:


> One of my catfish is laying eggs. They take 4 days to hatch. I'm leaving the country on Wednesday. TERRIBLE TIMING.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eggs



omg.. i hope they survive 

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> i want to do something to my hair like either cut it all off again, cut bangs or dye it but i don't want to look **** Ugly, do u see my problem



yes .. i still have baby hairs from my buzzcut so i dont wanna do it yet.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 10, 2019)

I genuinely can't tell which major social media site is the worst at this point, all of them suck pretty badly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2019)

Ngl I'm actually kinda curious to see the new movie based on Dora the Explorer. It has an audience rating of 89% and a critic rating of 82% on RT. I was half expecting it to be a crapfest but I haven't heard anything bad about it, except a few critics panning it for script issues or whatever. Maybe I'll go see it tomorrow.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I genuinely can't tell which major social media site is the worst at this point, all of them suck pretty badly



they're all equally cesspools. the only good thing on the internet are lyric videos on youtube

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Ngl I'm actually kinda curious to see the new movie based on Dora the Explorer. It has an audience rating of 89% and a critic rating of 82% on RT. I was half expecting it to be a crapfest but I haven't heard anything bad about it, except a few critics panning it for script issues or whatever. Maybe I'll go see it tomorrow.



lmao my mom wants to see this and if it's rating well I might actually go see it with her


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 10, 2019)

baffles me how fake people can be lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 10, 2019)

I am concerned I might want to watch a 90's sitcom. I have been avoiding them this long and haven't found Seinfeld funny until now.


----------



## sarahac (Aug 11, 2019)

ive been so preoccupied by my studies, ive barely had any time to do anything else. I JUST WANT TO CATCH UP ON MY SHOWS AND PLAY MY GAMES


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I am concerned I might want to watch a 90's sitcom. I have been avoiding them this long and haven't found Seinfeld funny until now.



I hate that series with a passion and I was forced to watch it in uni so :^)

So yhea it's not fun imo. You basically have to be like 40-50 year old cis straight male to even like it nowadays ig lol. Or not but honestly if I had to delete one series from existence that would be it.
--

Honestly I hope my B button lasts now that I fixed it..... -prays-


----------



## gobby (Aug 11, 2019)

"People are not monochromatic, they have many colors. We don't know which colors are real and true to ourselves. Being colorful is good, please live a colorful life. Don't forget that many people support you and you are here to provide support for others in return. It is necessary that you be in this world." - the 2 hour movie YouTube recommended to me at 3 am that has me crying


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I want food but im to lazy to chew...what to do!




You're not alone with this one lol.




Tina said:


> I accidentally put a purple streak through my hair this afternoon because I didn't realise someone had used the same hairclips and not washed them. My hair is mint green. &#55357;&#56834;




&#55357;&#56834; LOL. I wish I could have green hair, I need to save up money desperately. Green is the most awesomest colour out there, but if people disagree, I totally understand. I'll make sure to check before putting in hairclips unless it turns my hair green!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2019)

Still have a thing for Miles Edgeworth


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Still have a thing for Miles Edgeworth



Nothing to be ashamed of.


I have a crush on Hailee Steinfeld. She once did my British accent and I fainted in shock. And am I allowed to say her songs are *ahem* sexy?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

i want a phone wallet with gyro zeppeli. or oyecomova. or mariah. trash


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> 
> I have a crush on Hailee Steinfeld. She once did my British accent and I fainted in shock. And am I allowed to say her songs are *ahem* sexy?



You do you boo


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You do you boo



Same with you, you do you, and it's like every time you do a visitor message or reply to my comment, I can't help but smile, you make my day/night!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 11, 2019)

Debating whether its worth to buy a rug for my room or not, the bigger ones are too expensive unless I buy a small one that could go near the window and my desk.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Is it illegal to say a word that doesn't exist?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2019)

Sven and Sven's bf's wedding was so cute adjajsdmmamclsmald


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

I woke up at three in the morning, I had a weird dream so I shouted "oh f***" Lol, I don't know if anyone heard me, but then I went "oh s***" and I guess it was funny.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 12, 2019)

And I need time to consistently sit down. I do need it.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 12, 2019)

It's raining outside and I'll have to bicycle to a place soon. Oh well, I think I'll hold an umbrella while cycling.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

Lmfao these support people just quit ur job.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2019)

My dog wants to play


----------



## dumplen (Aug 12, 2019)

wondering what it would be like to be focused and free from distractions


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2019)

Why is a polka-dot called a polka-dot?

- - - Post Merge - - -



dumplen said:


> wondering what it would be like to be focused and free from distractions



Me every second of every day.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

idk.. polka doesn't even make sense. it's either a dance or a peppermint candy in my language so yeah makes me lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 12, 2019)

I hope people will like my new Harry Potter themed town when it’s done.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

I need to chillax more!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 12, 2019)

gobby said:


> "People are not monochromatic, they have many colors. We don't know which colors are real and true to ourselves. Being colorful is good, please live a colorful life. Don't forget that many people support you and you are here to provide support for others in return. It is necessary that you be in this world." - the 2 hour movie YouTube recommended to me at 3 am that has me crying



I have Heterochromatin hair, which means my hair has two different colours, and I believe I have two different eye colours too. In the sunlight, my hair is blonde, but when the sun is not out, it's brown. In the eye colours, sometimes my eyes are blue, but occassionally they turn grey.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2019)

I forgot how good Osmosis Jones was


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I forgot how good Osmosis Jones was



I didn't know Shatner was in there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2019)

I've been playing Happy Home Designer too much. Now I'm back to playing New Leaf, and three things are frustrating me:

1. The square spaces are not subdivided into four smaller squares, so there's less variability with where you can place items in your house.

2. Ceiling items and blinds/curtains on windows don't exist in New Leaf. On HHD I made a room that has a disco ball hanging from the ceiling, and I can't recreate that in NL.

3. Before you customize an item in HHD, the game shows you a preview of what the item will look like with your specified customization. In NL it's almost like a game of chance, you just semi-blindly tell Cyrus what you want and pray that it turns out the way you want it to.

To a lesser extent, I've also been spoiled by the instantaneous acquisition of so many pieces of furniture in HHD, and being able to customize them on the spot. It doesn't bother me so much that I can't play the game anymore, but HHD is definitely a luxury of interior design compared to NL.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I have Heterochromatin hair, which means my hair has two different colours, and I believe I have two different eye colours too. In the sunlight, my hair is blonde, but when the sun is not out, it's brown. In the eye colours, sometimes my eyes are blue, but occassionally they turn grey.



jelly


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2019)

....so like a couple years ago I saw bts perform DNA on tv and I looked up the lyrics and was shocked about how vulgur the lyrics were and it kind of turned me off of the song. Today I just realized that I actually looked up the ones to DNA by Kendrick Lamar instead. I feel dumb now


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2019)

My mom has threatened suicide. Keeping an eye on her! ;.;


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My mom has threatened suicide. Keeping an eye on her! ;.;



It's not your fault. No matter if your parents or other relatives or family friends say, it is not your fault!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> It's not your fault. No matter if your parents or other relatives or family friends say, it is not your fault!



this this this. wish more people could realize and not feel so guilty and/or stop licking their butts. like obviously they shouldn't have to go through suicide but they need help and not pampering.

anyway i need a new bag. thinking if i should order one online or no.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

I just found a QR code for an old HHD house, and i’d post it if I could


----------



## dumplen (Aug 14, 2019)

A reminder to be less invested in outside perceptions of myself. 
I need to be. Just to _be_, and to appreciate it.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My mom has threatened suicide. Keeping an eye on her! ;.;



Keeping an eye on her is the best way to go, she needs all the support she can get. There should be always someone else to help both of you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you replace the 'w' in who, what, where, when and why to a 't', you get the answer. Get it?


Who? To.
What? That.
Where? There.
When? Then.
Why? Ty (as in thank you).


P.S. Was why stupid?


----------



## rianne (Aug 14, 2019)

Pls help now that I'm making that $$$money$$$ in Stardew I can't stop playing.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 14, 2019)

I kinda want to grow my own garden.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 15, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I kinda want to grow my own garden.



ACNL garden or in-real-life garden?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 15, 2019)

I went and bought a third plush Eevee recently.  It had arrived a few days ago already but I wasn't in the city to pick it up until yesterday. Now I have a pleasant trinity, a threevee, if you will.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> ACNL garden or in-real-life garden?



IRL garden, I dunno, I just think it could be fun and neat little thing to do. I could even potentially make some decent profit from it depending on what I grow.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 15, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> I went and bought a third plush Eevee recently.  It had arrived a few days ago already but I wasn't in the city to pick it up until yesterday. Now I have a pleasant trinity, a threevee, if you will.



Eevee is so cute! I'm going to save up for them because I'm sooo jealous you've got three!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

didn't think random jazz would be good music to work to


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2019)

^Nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Nice!



yhea i have this portuguese radio/tv app and one of the jazzin radio channels had dank stuff


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2019)

I had 3 cups of coffee (one of which tasted like hot piss water) and 2 sodas today why tf am I still tired


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

I would rather have questions that can’t be answered than answers that can’t be questioned


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 15, 2019)

She has survived. Now I can breathe.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

It's got to be 2 sugars in my tea


----------



## Hal (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

My dog smells all fresh and clean from her bath


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh gosh I'm so awkward with phone calls.



Jessy_Azran said:


> Eevee is so cute! I'm going to save up for them because I'm sooo jealous you've got three!


Eevee is adorable (which is why I've personally been enjoying the Let's Go Eevee game too)! I wish you luck with the saving up, plushies are great to have.  Although some of them quite pricey.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

Jake come back as a mod man


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-superfan-has-maintained-his-gamecube-to-1835281065

now we gotta find who dat be on tbt


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 17, 2019)

Hal said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

Kurb said:


> https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-superfan-has-maintained-his-gamecube-to-1835281065
> 
> now we gotta find who dat be on tbt



it says jeff so i assume jvgsjeff or whatever his name is on here?

aaaanyway cant wait to have some dank sushi and then head into town aw yeah


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2019)

It's my favourite type of morning; very sunny but also fresh and cool, Autumn is defo coming and I'm well excited !


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

^Ahaha, we're the opposite, I hate those mornings when it's cold and sunny cos then the sun is just being annoying.. hmmmm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2019)

Actual footage of me walking around my college campus slow asf:






- - - Post Merge - - -



Kurb said:


> https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-superfan-has-maintained-his-gamecube-to-1835281065
> 
> now we gotta find who dat be on tbt



That's jvgsjeff. I think my brother heard about this forum because of him, and he was actually one of only three friends I had on here until 2016.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

I had one of the strangest dreams last night/early this morning: apparently I was tripping balls in it and trying to make sense of what was real and what wasn't! Weird af.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 17, 2019)

all of the animals ive ever met have appreciated my love. people are garbage


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

......


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

why do i only have large ass prosecco bottles as booze at home ughhhh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> why do i only have large ass prosecco bottles as booze at home ughhhh.



Need a drink tonight?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes are watering. I just found found an orchestral, live performance of "Uncle F***er" from the old South Park movie. Made by Tv6. What country has the Tv6 network?


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

Let me in...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

Hopefully that's the last of THAT!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2019)

I-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2019)

After taking Imitrex and laying in the dark in agonizing pain with a cold rag over my head for about 30-40 min, my migraine finally went away. Idk if anyone cares, but I'd rather not leave people worrying.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2019)

^Glad to hear!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 18, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> After taking Imitrex and laying in the dark in agonizing pain with a cold rag over my head for about 30-40 min, my migraine finally went away. Idk if anyone cares, but I'd rather not leave people worrying.



I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Need a drink tonight?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My eyes are watering. I just found found an orchestral, live performance of "Uncle F***er" from the old South Park movie. Made by Tv6. What country has the Tv6 network?



yes i did but i dont wanna get THAT drunk lmao


----------



## gobby (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't drink 16 ounce redbulls if you have bad anxiety lol


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm a bit interested in getting into Persona 5. Not so sure yet though.


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 18, 2019)

Are mashed potatoes just Irish guacamole?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2019)

sooo glad this weekend was this good, monday to like thursday can go **** it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 18, 2019)

Mr. Rogers flipping the bird on national television.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2019)

I want some ****ing rum, DAMN IT!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2019)

Did I help drive people here to booze?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 19, 2019)

_"Are..."

"You..."

"High! The girl, she's really high up in this picture!" _


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2019)

There was a fly in my tea and you won't want to know what happened after that


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 20, 2019)

Gilva Sunner's videos are blocked in my country. So I can't listen to the official metal version of Kirby's Gourmet Race, or the Melee version or the Luigi's Mansion theme.


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gilva Sunner's videos are blocked in my country. So I can't listen to the official metal version of Kirby's Gourmet Race, or the Melee version or the Luigi's Mansion theme.


Buuuuuuull****!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gilva Sunner's videos are blocked in my country. So I can't listen to the official metal version of Kirby's Gourmet Race, or the Melee version or the Luigi's Mansion theme.



Yeah idk why Nintendo's doing this, especially when they provide no source of their own for this music. Like, wtf?!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

rosierotten said:


> Are mashed potatoes just Irish guacamole?


I believe so too.




Psydye said:


> I want some ****ing rum, DAMN IT!!


I'm not an alcoholic - I only have alcohol on the 16th of October and 31st of December, but tonight I wanna get smashed.


P.S. I found a funny quote that's so true and so random:

When jogging, we put on special clothes so people don't think we are running from or to something.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm so conflicted... last night I went to bed at 9pm so that I could wake up early today. Tomorrow morning I really do need to wake up early though, because my first class of the semester is at 8am!! I don't understand why we have to have this class anyways, since we're just meeting again tomorrow at 11am (clearly my professor is trying to kill us lol). But my problem is that Toy Story comes on the Freeform channel at 9pm, and that's one of my favorite Pixar movies so I really want to watch it, but I probably shouldn't stay up too late so I can wake up early tomorrow morning and be at class on-time.

What do I do??? 
(I'm kinda leaning towards taking my sleeping med at about 9:30pm and watching the movie until I fall asleep. Seems like a good compromise)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 20, 2019)

I really enjoy listening to spooky story videos on Youtube. Even if I know a majority of them are fake as **** even if they try to say it's true, I still find them nice to put on every once in awhile to listen to in the background.


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I really enjoy listening to spooky story videos on Youtube. Even if I know a majority of them are fake as **** even if they try to say it's true, I still find them nice to put on every once in awhile to listen to in the background.


Ever watch spooky videos/footages? Some of the stuff here are actually pretty bizarre:


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so conflicted... last night I went to bed at 9pm so that I could wake up early today. Tomorrow morning I really do need to wake up early though, because my first class of the semester is at 8am!! I don't understand why we have to have this class anyways, since we're just meeting again tomorrow at 11am (clearly my professor is trying to kill us lol). But my problem is that Toy Story comes on the Freeform channel at 9pm, and that's one of my favorite Pixar movies so I really want to watch it, but I probably shouldn't stay up too late so I can wake up early tomorrow morning and be at class on-time.
> 
> What do I do???
> (I'm kinda leaning towards taking my sleeping med at about 9:30pm and watching the movie until I fall asleep. Seems like a good compromise)



Is there a chance you can record the program? Because even though you take the sleeping medication, it can be harmful to the sleep and brain if you watch tv before bed. And there is a high chance you will sleep in. Sceen technology is called a "blue light" due to light flashing in your eyes. So stop the "blue lights" at least an hour before your allocated bed time.


Do you love to read or write books? What is something that makes you relax other than screen-time?


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Aug 20, 2019)

I managed to start a mango revolution...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Is there a chance you can record the program? Because even though you take the sleeping medication, it can be harmful to the sleep and brain if you watch tv before bed. And there is a high chance you will sleep in. Sceen technology is called a "blue light" due to light flashing in your eyes. So stop the "blue lights" at least an hour before your allocated bed time.
> 
> 
> Do you love to read or write books? What is something that makes you relax other than screen-time?



Nah, I don't have a way to record programs here (unless I recorded it on a VHS tape lol), but luckily I actually read the schedule wrong, it comes on tomorrow evening at 9pm.
There's not a whole lot else I like to do that doesn't involve screen time that's relaxing to me. Usually what I do is I turn on a Youtube video on my phone, lay the screen down on my bed so it's dark in my room, and listen to it until I fall asleep. That almost always works for me.

Also it's 10:40pm and my first alarm is set for 6:45am. I should be in bed right now. Whoops!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gilva Sunner's videos are blocked in my country. So I can't listen to the official metal version of Kirby's Gourmet Race, or the Melee version or the Luigi's Mansion theme.



get a vpn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NoUsernameHere said:


> I really enjoy listening to spooky story videos on Youtube. Even if I know a majority of them are fake as **** even if they try to say it's true, I still find them nice to put on every once in awhile to listen to in the background.



saaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmme. I know they're fake I just love horror. :3


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nah, I don't have a way to record programs here (unless I recorded it on a VHS tape lol), but luckily I actually read the schedule wrong, it comes on tomorrow evening at 9pm.
> There's not a whole lot else I like to do that doesn't involve screen time that's relaxing to me. Usually what I do is I turn on a Youtube video on my phone, lay the screen down on my bed so it's dark in my room, and listen to it until I fall asleep. That almost always works for me.
> 
> Also it's 10:40pm and my first alarm is set for 6:45am. I should be in bed right now. Whoops!



I wish you luck in your studies, if you need any help with organising or anything other than getting punished for plagiarism, send me either a visitor message or inbox.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD, THIS IS THE LAST STRAW!!!! 


YouTube had an idea to block Bag Raiders' songs from my country. Guess where I emigrated to? THEIR OWN COUNTRY, AUSTRALIA!!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ever watch spooky videos/footages? Some of the stuff here are actually pretty bizarre:


Nah, I haven't. I'll probably give that a watch at some point though.



Bcat said:


> saaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmme. I know they're fake I just love horror. :3


Same. I absolutely appreciate an interesting, well-written horror story.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

i like pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

autumn is freaking depressing


----------



## glasspandabear (Aug 22, 2019)

It’s 1 AM and I have a job interview in the morning. Why am I still awake?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ever watch spooky videos/footages? Some of the stuff here are actually pretty bizarre:


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

I woke up early this morning. What's with that?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

ppl who think "millenials" are ppl born in the late 80s /early 90s lmfao no. yes internet broke thru when we were kids but it doesn't mean we "grew up" with it like today's kids do.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ppl who think "millenials" are ppl born in the late 80s /early 90s lmfao no. yes internet broke thru when we were kids but it doesn't mean we "grew up" with it like today's kids do.



I don't understand why millenials are born in 1995 to the early 2000s when a millennial is the start of a new century, e.g. 01/01/2000.


I also agree with the internet thing, same with the computers changed, and television changed, and don't forget about those vinyl records!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I don't understand why millenials are born in 1995 to the early 2000s when a millennial is the start of a new century, e.g. 01/01/2000.
> 
> 
> I also agree with the internet thing, same with the computers changed, and television changed, and don't forget about those vinyl records!



I'd say like mid-late 90s if anything but yhea I don't identify with like 18-20 year olds these day.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 22, 2019)

I could have been born as a bird or a fish, but nOOooooO.... had to be me.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> I woke up early this morning. What's with that?


Probably a mistake going back to sleep tbh. My sleep schedule is so messed up X)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

Why the heck does the ground floor of this dorm smell like Pepto Bismol lmfao


I hate that stuff


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 22, 2019)

Thaaaat's probably enough Discord for the day. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

Too much **** to  deal w/.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey guys I was browsing Twitter and saw the twitter TBT posted about an event. I haven't been on this site for maybe over a month? What did I miss?


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Hey guys I was browsing Twitter and saw the twitter TBT posted about an event. I haven't been on this site for maybe over a month? What did I miss?


Nothing yet! It just started


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> Nothing yet! It just started



Aw sweet, for some reason I thought blue roses appeared in the shop like the other normal flowers. Yeah I'm dumm. I didn't want to miss out on any huge events either.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Aw sweet, for some reason I thought blue roses appeared in the shop like the other normal flowers. Yeah I'm dumm. I didn't want to miss out on any huge events either.


Same but I'm reeeeeeally lazy today though lmao. I never participated in any events though besides smash tourneys D:


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> Same but I'm reeeeeeally lazy today though lmao. I never participated in any events though besides smash tourneys D:



That's pretty cool thou to do the smash tourneys, that requires a level of skill.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> That's pretty cool thou to do the smash tourneys, that requires a level of skill.


Not if wanna have fun!  Better players here than I though haha


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 22, 2019)

There is this guy who I know, he is so lame. He came up to his girlfriend and said this pickup line:


If nothing lasts forever, will you be my nothing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

Why am I drinking Coca-Cola and eating pretty much an entire giant bag of Doritos right before I should be going to bed? This is probably a side-effect of me trying to read, since my reading comprehension and focus is absolute trash.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 22, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why am I drinking Coca-Cola and eating pretty much an entire giant bag of Doritos right before I should be going to bed? This is probably a side-effect of me trying to read, since my reading comprehension and focus is absolute trash.



Replace reading comprehension with math/algebra and this is pretty much me. I'm not taking alegbra this semester thankfully, which is good because I failed the hell out of that class.


----------



## jacex (Aug 23, 2019)

!!!!!!1! can I drop out


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)

I wanna go home... It's 3:24 AM, and I'm stuck here for another 4-5 hours. =w=​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2019)

couldn't agree more what Mora said .. bruh


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 24, 2019)

Why oh why did I feel the need to buy a pair of giant dog slippers? It makes no sense, they are so annoying because my dog keeps trying to eat the dog heads on them when I am wearing them! Why haven't I thrown them out?!?! I don't even like slippers that much. These slippers are annoying and huge and I'm tired!


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 24, 2019)

It?s kind of crazy to me that with globalization and all that, even when you go around the world it?s all starting to look the same (with the same stores and stuff) and the natural landscapes and cultures tend to get diminished unless they get modernized. I traveled a ways across the state today and I had to go inside a wal-mart here and I felt like I was in a spacial rift because it looks just like the one at my hometown. I also went to NYC recently and there?s so many of the same stores! Of course I?m a consumer and I love buying stuff, but I think about weird stuff like that sometimes since I love learning about other languages and cultures


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 24, 2019)

If the Earth is round, then why can't we see the ground in a curve?


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

me @ 8pm: I can't wait to get to sleep!
me @ 2am:



Spoiler: .


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

can they stop putting up so much **** on the uni web no one is gonna read all that now anyway lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 24, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> If the Earth is round, then why can't we see the ground in a curve?



The relative size of the sphere.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 24, 2019)

so apparently there was a BOTW “clone” game called Genshin Impact and crazy LOZ fans have been protesting about it and one guy broke his ps4 bc he was so pissed. this just shows how much people blow things way out of proportion lmao what


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2019)

I honestly don't know how I managed 20000 steps


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2019)

Nox said:


> me @ 8pm: I can't wait to get to sleep!
> me @ 2am:
> 
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie that music is totally worth staying up til 2am for


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 24, 2019)

I've lived in Australia for sixteen years, my location of my wi-fi is in Australia. YouTube is set in Australia. There is this Australian band, who records their music in Australia. Their channel is blocked in my country for copyright reasons. HOW IS THAT FAIR OR POSSIBLE?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and on a further note, YouTube thinks money grows on trees. "Try music premium, first month free and ONLY $12 after.


I am not mathematician, but I am not dumb. I cannot afford $144 a year, and some people can be stupid enough to fall into that trap.


----------



## Darby (Aug 24, 2019)

Yesterday when I was out walking my dog I could hear the song “On and On” playing faintly from some outdoor speakers on a neighbor’s back porch and I thought oh, wow, I’m going to listen to that later with my headphones on in its entirety because I hadn’t heard it in so long and it’s a bit nostalgic (I’m old) but anyway, get this, I actually forgot all about it... and this is the weird and random thing, I decided to watch The Beach Bum on Hulu and it was on there...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

i'm this close buying this dress even though my mom would strangle me :^^^)


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

"Such temper! Everyone in this house is so goddamn sensitive!" Is that why you're slamming your hands on the counter and spilling soda out of rage? XDDDD


----------



## tumut (Aug 24, 2019)

God I love Azaelia Banks. Hip-house slaps.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 24, 2019)

I can't wait to learn emotes from Dr. Shrunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 25, 2019)

I think Tim Burton was creatively neutered for that Dumbo reboot.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 25, 2019)

I just made the perfect coffee


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> I just made the perfect coffee



send me so i can have tomorrow imma need it bruuh.

also aaaaah man imma thinking this is worth getting strangled for XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2019)

_"A formal handshake? Come on, this isn't the 1950s."_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 26, 2019)

I want more cosmic brownies ; o ; 

But... at the same time, I should be sleeping, not eating =v=​


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2019)

sundance rejects are the pinnacle artform of our society


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2019)

My desk is such a mess, and I havent totally re-arranged my room yet.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Vegans can't be _REAL_ vegans if they eat jelly or jellybeans or anything with gelatin in it.


And especially you can't be a real vegan if you use vanilla essence or imitation strawberry/raspberry (pink or red food dye).


1. Gelatin is made out of horse hair. Anti-venom is made out of horse blood.


2. NO KIDDING, vanilla essence comes out of beavers' wee. Red/pink food dye (or imitation strawberry/raspberry) comes out of beavers' poo.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

^chill lol

also these popcorns are yuck yet im eating them lol


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Um, I wasn't ranting, I was just making random facts that are true. Just to let people know animals are in these products. Gawd.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Well, she was just seventeen, you know what I mean


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Well, she was just seventeen, you know what I mean



AND THE WAY SHE LOOKED WAS WAY BEYOND COMPARE


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

So how could I dance with another ooh, when I saw her standing there?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 27, 2019)

Thirsty. But can't go downstairs.
She's sleeping so peacefully.. Can't leave her side.

But thirsty...... lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

I really wanna go home... I have 6 more hours of work left, though! I can't give up yet!​


----------



## Zane (Aug 27, 2019)

no one cares about me


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 27, 2019)

Zane said:


> no one cares about me



But why's that? I think if that's the case, then don't care about the people who don't care about you. They are not worth your time. Focus on doing things you care about, and ignore the haters. The haters want you to bite back, so don't.


It is not as simple as I am trying to say... believe me, it's hard for some people to adjust to it. (like me)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

at work, falling asleep. i’m nice and sleepy.... thennnnn, my client is trying to get up, so i help her. now i’m not tired anymore. Only 1 more hour or so until I get to go homeeeee from work!!​


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Coffee is good. Nothing is better than coffee. Especially iced coffee. Which I have now. Ice makes the world go round. It literally does. Global warming sucks :< humans suck. I wish I was a dog so I could play with my dog and not suck.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

After cleaning her litter box my cat looked at me with a sad look, and whiny meow as though one of the turds tossed was Wilson from Cast Away, or something.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 27, 2019)

Why is it such a struggle to clean my room?

Also I really want a loft bed for more space in my room.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

My procrastination list is so high I'll need to make an entry about clearing out my procrastination list.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2019)

Get off my ass about everything!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2019)

I discovered a song by AJR called "Break My Face" and I've listened to it approximately 20 times since yesterday.  It's that catchy.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

why is paw patrol being broadcast 24/7 i just wanna watch spongebob


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2019)

what if everyone in the world sneezed at the same time?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

we’d all explode


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Well it's been proven that sneezing is partly euphoric in a sexual sense, so maybe we'll reach enlightment like that of the tantra once believed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

what


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

The Hindu tantra once tried to achieve enlightment through sex, and scientifically it's been stated that sneezing is 1/8th of an orgasm.  So I just tied the two together.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> The Hindu tantra once tried to achieve enlightment through sex, and scientifically it's been stated that sneezing is 1/8th of an orgasm.  So I just tied the two together.



...What did I just read


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> ...What did I just read



Useless facts~  My specialty


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> The Hindu tantra once tried to achieve enlightment through sex, and scientifically it's been stated that sneezing is 1/8th of an orgasm.  So I just tied the two together.



I have have stumbled upon videos on youtube where people stick things up their nose to make themselves sneeze for the viewers.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have have stumbled upon videos on youtube where people stick things up their nose to make themselves sneeze for the viewers.



Yeah it's definitely weird.  I never got into it myself.  In fact I hate sneezing.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m frustrated that nobody is responding to mai wishlist


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 28, 2019)

lol literally shut down my ****ing phone for the night because i can't do this tonight. i can't do this anymore. i can't post anywhere else without being questioned so im just doing it here. why was that necessary. i literally cant stop crying. i know my voice is unattractive but please literally i just. i can't anymore with everything that's happened recently and i just. i can't.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> I?m frustrated that nobody is responding to mai wishlist



I'll at least look at it in a bit. Tomorrow is laundry day though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> lol literally shut down my ****ing phone for the night because i can't do this tonight. i can't do this anymore. i can't post anywhere else without being questioned so im just doing it here. why was that necessary. i literally cant stop crying. i know my voice is unattractive but please literally i just. i can't anymore with everything that's happened recently and i just. i can't.



This escalated quickly.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

I can't wait to spend more money on this addicting rhythm game I play at least 3 hours a day :"D​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I can't wait to spend more money on this addicting rhythm game I play at least 3 hours a day :"D​



What game? I have the old Elite Beat Agents but I'm not good at it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What game? I have the old Elite Beat Agents but I'm not good at it.



It's a mobile game, along with an anime idol game. LOL. It's called UtaPri (shortened for Uta no Prince Sama). I've been playing it for over a year, and it's their second anniversary, so I plan on spending lots of money just to get the cards I want when they drop the selected scouting boxes for them :"D


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> It's a mobile game, along with an anime idol game. LOL. It's called UtaPri (shortened for Uta no Prince Sama). I've been playing it for over a year, and it's their second anniversary, so I plan on spending lots of money just to get the cards I want when they drop the selected scouting boxes for them :"D



I actually got that show. Only saw the first season so far. I'm clearly not the demographic.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Had a brush of childhood memories from having a toaster strudel for breakfast.  First one in a while.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

Last few hours of work have been extremely hectic. I’m ready to crash and sleep. LOL​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

can people stop adding me to their friend list if they're just gonna remove me lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 28, 2019)

Why does it smell like straight up paint in my room? I painted last night it shouldn't still smell like paint.

Also HOW do you play the GameCube AC on Wii? My mind has been pondering this forever. My guess, emulators or virtual game from the now closed Nintendo EShop in Wii.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Why does it smell like straight up paint in my room? I painted last night it shouldn't still smell like paint.
> 
> Also HOW do you play the GameCube AC on Wii? My mind has been pondering this forever. My guess, emulators or virtual game from the now closed Nintendo EShop in Wii.


 Put the Gamecube disc in the Wii.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

Kurb said:


> Put the Gamecube disc in the Wii.



yeah unless you have those weird mini wiis that cant play gc discs just put it in the wii indeed


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah unless you have those weird mini wiis that cant play gc discs just put it in the wii indeed



i had one of those mine has all my rhythm heaven data :_ D


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> can people stop adding me to their friend list if they're just gonna remove me lol



I came here with a full friend list due to X/Y's friend safari. Want me to stop offering you things?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I came here with a full friend list due to X/Y's friend safari. Want me to stop offering you things?



i meant on tbt but sure if u want to add me here it's aight


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

My switch is - and has been for months - stolen. COOL.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2019)

Theres a chocolate sitting in my fridge....


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2019)

My dad after dishing some juiccyyy family gossip:

"so yeah I just...what did you say it was called Brooke? spilled the tea."


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 28, 2019)

this literally is making me sick to my stomach.
holy ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

idc if he's "just a troll." don't tell me how to feel, *****.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Also HOW do you play the GameCube AC on Wii? My mind has been pondering this forever. My guess, emulators or virtual game from the now closed Nintendo EShop in Wii.


I don't mean to come across as rude or anything but... how did it take you 13 years to figure out that you simply put the disc in??


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2019)

pokemon masters: launch, servers die 
nintendo:


----------



## rianne (Aug 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't mean to come across as rude or anything but... how did it take you 13 years to figure out that you simply put the disc in??



To be fair, not every Wii model is backwards compatible with GC discs. It's only the original Wii model that can do it. {:


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm about to put the kettle on


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

feels good getting rid of gaming ****, just gonna wait til they shut off my steam completely so i can throw away those too.


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

No! NO! DAH MOOSE HAS FAILED ME!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.wikihow-fun.com/Annoy-Your-Little-Siblings

lmao if i had lol


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

^ wow wikihow... XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://m.wikihow.com/Fart-Quietly


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> ^ wow wikihow... XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://m.wikihow.com/Fart-Quietly



yes someone revive that wikihow random thread?? pls


----------



## Antonio (Aug 29, 2019)

Random Thought


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't mean to come across as rude or anything but... how did it take you 13 years to figure out that you simply put the disc in??



Because I am a dumb and thought the GameCube required like, memory cards. Like the PlayStation 2. Which is why I thought virtual consoles -I accidentally called them virtual games- or emulators were required to play.

Also because I am dumb, do I need to get the controller for a GameCube or does it work with a Wii remote?



rianne said:


> To be fair, not every Wii model is backwards compatible with GC discs. It's only the original Wii model that can do it. {:



Oh cool I think I have the OG model. I dont know what other model I would have if not OG.

@*others* Y'alls I'm just now seeing these comments that GameCube plays discs not memory cards and I feel, like, really stupid : ^)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2019)

We were talking in our server and the subject of Regular Show came up when I mentioned my favorite episode was this one:






My favorite part is when Benson says, “Holy crap!”  Lmao

Come to think of it, what I did this summer was basically what Mordecai and Rigby did at the park as interns.  Only difference being nothing crazy like this or anything else in the show happened, lol


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2019)

pi pikachu


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> We were talking in our server and the subject of Regular Show came up when I mentioned my favorite episode was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The show that totally reeks of awesomeness! 

Yea-yuh!

btw here's the commercial that got me into the show 8 years ago <3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 30, 2019)

I actually finished using a sketch book! Every single page is filled


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm thinking about simplifying my bucket list completely by making it a literal bucket of chicken.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)

My hair is super soft and wavy...

Is this what happens when your depression goes away so you can actually feel motivated to wash it? I washed it only twice this week.

Monday and Thursday (last night before I headed into work). Hmmm...​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

walk like an egyptian

gonna be nice with weekend even though i probably have to study at some point


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

trying to read waiting for godot but i just end up laughing like an idiot cause it's the funniest **** i read in some good time


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2019)

Sleep is the best medicine
I had a good sleep last night and woke up feeling much better.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm feeling a bit uneasy and I'm not really sure why


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

I can't help but notice the word fun in funeral, and think back to a time where I saw a pack of black balloons as though that's what they're made for.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 30, 2019)

I should be asleep by now.


Oops.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Better start going thru the reading for the 2nd occasion so I don't have to do it all next week :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

I should probably be sleeping, but... I cannot :c

The only day I'm not working, and should be sleeping; I'm not ;w;​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

My thought process is in tandem with my effort of sleep
  In that I killed all the sheep with a shotgun.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 31, 2019)

Omg.

I just realized that when the tokens get distributed, I have to hurry up and buy the collectables I want so they dont sell out >~< But I have so much work and with the hurricane coming I may not even be able to get the ones I want, much less the other(s) for my giveaway. AUUUGH.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg.
> 
> I just realized that when the tokens get distributed, I have to hurry up and buy the collectables I want so they dont sell out >~< But I have so much work and with the hurricane coming I may not even be able to get the ones I want, much less the other(s) for my giveaway. AUUUGH.


 Dorian?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

I just really hope this cold shifts before my flight on Monday
I promised myself I would never fly with a cold again before


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

i now have 0 tbt cuz i got banned

anyone donate to the cause?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2019)

I rewatched the AVGN's video about Treasure Masters, and I almost forgot how hilarious it is. He's been running that show for 13 years now and it never gets old!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Someone smack my head cool again that was too much reading lol


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Well it's been proven that sneezing is partly euphoric in a sexual sense, so maybe we'll reach enlightment like that of the tantra once believed.



I sneeze on a daily basis and I loathe the thought of sex. I'd rather stick pins in my eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today, I listened to six new songs, got all hyped up, logged onto Facebook to message my father because I thought he'd like it. Went to my messages and realised I forgot I hate his guts and blocked him three weeks ago.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

I think the "plenty of fish in the sea" line that concern finding someone is null when humanity wants to be equivalent to the toxic waste that kills the fish.



Jessy_Azran said:


> I sneeze on a daily basis and I loathe the thought of sex. I'd rather stick pins in my eyes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Today, I listened to six new songs, got all hyped up, logged onto Facebook to message my father because I thought he'd like it. Went to my messages and realised I forgot I hate his guts and blocked him three weeks ago.


Isn't sticking pins in your eyes something Leonardo da Vinci once said?  Either way while the fact of the Tantra attempting to achieve enlightment through sex is factual.  I've always been rather iffy about the sneezing thing.  I just wanted to tie the two together as a sort of hot take for that question.


----------



## jacex (Aug 31, 2019)

Um it’s already 3am, what’s my insomnia doing me dirty for?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

i have a google drive folder named "images" and it's the epitome of quality


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I think the "plenty of fish in the sea" line that concern finding someone is null when humanity wants to be equivalent to the toxic waste that kills the fish.
> 
> 
> Isn't sticking pins in your eyes something Leonardo da Vinci once said?  Either way while the fact of the Tantra attempting to achieve enlightment through sex is factual.  I've always been rather iffy about the sneezing thing.  I just wanted to tie the two together as a sort of hot take for that question.




It's an expression - just like when people go on and on about a trashy tv show I go "I'd rather watch the grass seeds grow into weeds or watch paint dry" - which that means there is no difference between the trashy show and the paint/grass because they're both boring.


Back to my expression, sticking pins to your eyes would hurt. So what I'm saying is, I'd rather hurt my innocent eyes than see someone having intercourse with me. My point is, everyone's hobbies, interests, attracts are different. I agree with you with the sneezing actually. Because the Earth is a sexual world, I wouldn't be surprised. However, one of my high school teachers said the significant thing he remembers the day he met his wife was her cute sneeze. Weird, but yes it is true.


If I were to have euphoria over something, would be how someone sings a song. But I stick to hugging, kissing, holding hands and snuggling up to my future partner and I intend to find he or she will ask for nothing more. It would be a bonus if they only love romance, than making love. I'm asexual, or as they define me "ace of hearts" asexual romantic.


----------



## Circus (Aug 31, 2019)

what do the people who saw me laugh so hard the water I was drinking get spat out from my nose and mouth think of me?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

i think....




TMI DUDE


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Circus said:


> what do the people who saw me laugh so hard the water I was drinking get spat out from my nose and mouth think of me?



I do it all the time, I would never laugh at you. Sometimes things come out of my nose if I can't swallow properly because sometimes my food accidentally goes down my windpipe instead of my oesophagus.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> It's an expression - just like when people go on and on about a trashy tv show I go "I'd rather watch the grass seeds grow into weeds or watch paint dry" - which that means there is no difference between the trashy show and the paint/grass because they're both boring.
> 
> 
> Back to my expression, sticking pins to your eyes would hurt. So what I'm saying is, I'd rather hurt my innocent eyes than see someone having intercourse with me. My point is, everyone's hobbies, interests, attracts are different. I agree with you with the sneezing actually. Because the Earth is a sexual world, I wouldn't be surprised. However, one of my high school teachers said the significant thing he remembers the day he met his wife was her cute sneeze. Weird, but yes it is true.
> ...



Well while sexual preference does adhere to some things, some more messed up than others.  I could say "holy crap" and someone else could say "Hey I've done that position!".  Sneezing and orgasms have been studied to both produce the same chemicals known as endorphins but where I call it iffy is surmised of just far less of an amount in comparison.  While it's true that sneezing is 1/8 of an orgasm, it's still only 1/8.  Such a less amount has had some say it's completely false.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

cease and desist


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Well while sexual preference does adhere to some things, some more messed up than others.  I could say "holy crap" and someone else could say "Hey I've done that position!".  Sneezing and orgasms have been studied to both produce the same chemicals known as endorphins but where I call it iffy is surmised of just far less of an amount in comparison.  While it's true that sneezing is 1/8 of an orgasm, it's still only 1/8.  Such a less amount has had some say it's completely false.



I really want to call that person something but the stupid moderators won't allow it, but I THINK this is okay to say. The person who commented on your "holy crap" is a knob.


So, with this research, are you a university student like me?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

i need tbt bells


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I really want to call that person something but the stupid moderators won't allow it, but I THINK this is okay to say. The person who commented on your "holy crap" is a knob.
> 
> 
> So, with this research, are you a university student like me?



I used to be.  These are just some things that I've learn.  I like to say random useless facts are my specialty.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I used to be.  These are just some things that I've learn.  I like to say random useless facts are my specialty.



CEASE AND DESIST


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> CEASE AND DESIST



Welcome back boo
Thanks for setting me straight again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Welcome back boo
> Thanks for setting me straight again



r/ihadastroke


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2019)

every single one of my neighbors is outside grilling, playing music and having a party. It's disgusting


----------



## Circus (Aug 31, 2019)

Why don't people accept that frozen yogurt in a tube is the best way to eat yogurt? If it's not frozen and in a tube, it has a weird taste.
Why does everyone think I'm weird for only eating yogurt like this?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Circus said:


> Why don't people accept that frozen yogurt in a tube is the best way to eat yogurt? If it's not frozen and in a tube, it has a weird taste.
> Why does everyone think I'm weird for only eating yogurt like this?



what


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Circus said:


> Why don't people accept that frozen yogurt in a tube is the best way to eat yogurt? If it's not frozen and in a tube, it has a weird taste.
> Why does everyone think I'm weird for only eating yogurt like this?




You are not weird. I prefer frozen yoghurt too. It has a different texture to fridge goopy yoghurt.

But I do respect the people who eat the fridge goopy thing because not everyone has to follow my eating rules


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2019)

my brain says study. my heart says minecraft letsplays


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

September is tomorrow... good-bye August. Though I can't say I will miss summer since it hasn't been so great this year. Gonna miss the daylight though. :[


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

SEPTEMBER RERERERER


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2019)

Everything is orange and brown now...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

*reading posts on this thread*

Me: “This is a weird game...”

*looks at title of thread*

Me: “Oh, right...”


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 1, 2019)

I can't believe it's September already. Man, this year has flown by fast. Tbh though, I kinda can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm gonna start using a proper skin care routine at night.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

I keep thinking that when I die I'm going to be stuck haunting a toilet, and be known as the porta potty possessor.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2019)

dangg battle in egypt is long but hopefully i can get some time to watch it aaaa jooojooo


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2019)

weenie hut jrs seems like a fun place to hang out and I wonder what that says about me


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> weenie hut jrs seems like a fun place to hang out and I wonder what that says about me



It says there is something seriously wrong with you. Super Weenie Hut Jr.'s is _much_ more enjoyable.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 1, 2019)

....?

(*_*)
  /\


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2019)

Lol Ive set my goal as 20000 steps a day


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

I wonder what the year 6969 will be like.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

I forgot how pretty TBT looks during autumn. Especially at night.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 1, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I wonder what the year 6969 will be like.



If the 69 is still a meme, full of bad jokes.

I should be asleep by now. I'm also looking forward to the rain. I hope it rains so much that stores will close for the day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s almost 4 am... why am I still awake?  I don’t have classes today, but still.  Lmao


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 2, 2019)

tell me tell me if you love me or not love me or not
nah nah nah
I'll bet the house on you, am I lucky or not lucky or not
na nah
you gotta tell me if you love me or not love me or not love me or not
wooh yeah
been wishin' for you, am I lucky or not lucky or not lucky or not


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> If the 69 is still a meme, full of bad jokes.
> 
> I should be asleep by now. I'm also looking forward to the rain. I hope it rains so much that stores will close for the day.



I remember the old days when 69 was a sex position. 

I think no matter how intricate, and fancy my cooking gets I was always enjoy a big bite of cereal.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 2, 2019)

Man, I'm so close to 5000 posts. The pressure is on!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

I learned recently that my name, Riley, means _a carefree and luxurious existence_.  While I agree that my life has been pretty carefree and luxurious, I still have things I worry about like graduating university, getting my career(s) started, and finding a partner.  I kind of already knew that my name meant that because my parents told me about the TV show called, “The Life of Riley”.  Still just an interesting factoid nonetheless.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm actually kinda interested in putting my name in for proejext staff. I don't think I have the time or heart to be a moderator, but project staff sounds like a decent idea.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm actually kinda interested in putting my name in for proejext staff. I don't think I have the time or heart to be a moderator, but project staff sounds like a decent idea.



Funny how I'm the opposite. I don't have any experience with digital art, hardly traditional. I think Mod would be more up more route, what with my frequent downtime since my job sucks, other aspects but idk, I feel like I'm not considered to be 'mod material' to others?


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 2, 2019)

My name is never spelled right in the dictionary.... ( not the Lina part)


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

hhhh struggling to bring myself to play acnl
i didn't play for a couple days bc i was hella sick and Zucker moved out and i'm really bummed about it T_T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Funny how I'm the opposite. I don't have any experience with digital art, hardly traditional. I think Mod would be more up more route, what with my frequent downtime since my job sucks, other aspects but idk, I feel like I'm not considered to be 'mod material' to others?



You could at least throw your name in there. Who knows, you might be just what they're looking for! 

I've submitted my application for Project Staff. Super hyped to see the results! Even if they won't be for a while.


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2019)

Is it March yet


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> Is it March yet



Why do you want March?


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Why do you want March?



animal crossing o’ course :]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Me at 7pm: wow I'll actually be going to bed at a decent time tonight!

Me at 11:30pm:






Seriously though wtf did I just find


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 4, 2019)

Found an old pencil test for King of the Hill. It is nice to see the propane fixation was there from the beginning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2019)

^^^Anyone who doesn't like King of the Hill is wrong


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

I know soup is a comfort food, but is that what they go for in any scenario where someone sleeps in it?  That's wrapping around inside my tired delirious brain at work where while stirring the soup I just want to fall asleep in it.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 4, 2019)

I need the birth control pills for my hormonal therapy, but the clinic is closed due to the hurricane. So no refill till tomorrow or so, and my body is not liking it. So distracting myself with cleaning.

And I've missed it here on the forums.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 4, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I need the birth control pills for my hormonal therapy, but the clinic is closed due to the hurricane. So no refill till tomorrow or so, and my body is not liking it. So distracting myself with cleaning.
> 
> And I've missed it here on the forums.



Honey, welcome back! I know you've been posting here and there for a bit, but still good to see you back 

Thinking about collectables and TBT. If I got 2 more peaches I could easily make a nice lineup, which I can get 2 more peaches with my tokens but I already said I would do a giveaway with my last amount of tokens, and going back on my word is not somethin I'm doing. I'll prob go ahead and buy them soon since my thread seems to be inactive.

I do have enough for 1 of them but I like spending my tbt on artsy stuff, and I like to spend alot haha. While I do have some rare collectables like a potion and cross bred flowers, I only have 1 of each and I don't want to sell them, I like them. Selling collectables is prob the best but slowest way to get good amounts of tbt, and since I like all of mine I dont want to sell them. If only I had better time management and more free time, I could start an AC shop or drawing shop. I had them before but each went bust cause 1 no one really placed orders on my drawing shop and 2 work hours or so inconsistent that running a ACNL shop is really hard.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^^Anyone who doesn't like King of the Hill is wrong



Another oldie:


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

My roommate is cooking some good food and is going to share half of it with me because I’m studying and need some motivation.  One small act of kindness, but it made my day.  <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

What if while dancing your troubles away you stub your pinky toe?



xRileyx said:


> My roommate is cooking some good food and is going to share half of it with me because I’m studying and need some motivation.  One small act of kindness, but it made my day.  <3


Ooh what is it?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> What if while dancing your troubles away you stub your pinky toe?
> 
> 
> Ooh what is it?



Two bananas with chocolate and caramel heated up in a pan.  Just ate it.  It was so good


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Two bananas with chocolate and caramel heated up in a pan.  Just ate it.  It was so good



That does sound good,  What a cool person


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

kinda wanna buy korean cheese noodles but im so lazy to go to the store


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> kinda wanna buy korean cheese noodles but im so lazy to go to the store



heyy haven't seen you in a while :0 a++ lineup tho!

anyways... i love my jojo phone wallet, that skirt is awesome too!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

I think if I were a villian I would emphasis the "MUAH" in muahaha to make it out as though I kiss ya for added cuteness.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a feeling that if I were a wrestler, I'd absolutely be a heel. I'd just want everyone to absolutely hate my guts.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2019)

Any tips on getting up early?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Any tips on getting up early?



Always change the sound of your alarm in the case that you get used to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Any tips on getting up early?



have the most horrible sounding alarm signal.. sleep on time... dont drink coffee/tea/booze too close to sleep it will disturb it as heck


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Any tips on getting up early?



I set one alarm every day and then just will myself out of bed.  I also make sure to go to sleep at least seven hours in advance.  Works like a charm.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

I hope in my life time I invent the hover wheelchair solely just to say "Whaa I just don't want to do **** when I'm older" while accepting an award for it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 6, 2019)

I just discovered that there is an alarm clock that makes tea for you when you wake up. It was popular in Britain for a while until it wasn't for some reason. On one hand it seems almost comical, but if someone gave me one as a gift I would totally use it. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teasmade


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2019)

I feel happy and satisfied with everything right now :]


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 6, 2019)

Shameless *******.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

I can't get over how sexual this seems.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 6, 2019)

Ever know something all day, but then it really hits you?

Like I have work tomorrow, and I already knew that but then I looked at the time and realized _I have work tomorrow_.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 7, 2019)

wow


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

I hate toxic masculinity.


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

I randomly thought of this forum. Hey everyone, I'm back!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2019)

yare yare....


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 7, 2019)

I've had to start buying dairy free milk and I've just made a cuppa coffee and the milk has gone all weird; like it doesn't actually mix in with the coffee all that well. I used Soya milk, is this the wrong milk for coffee does anyone know? Google tells me to use Almond milk but I'm not too fond of that stuff as I don't quite fancy a nutty coffee.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

This is the first time I've been responsible enough to wake up at the needed time to get on before work.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 7, 2019)

So I really like my peaches in my lineup, but I'm doing a giveaway on 2 of them. I can just only hope that if I, in some miracle, place in the art contest, that I can then buy more peaches. Then I would have more tokens left over so then I'd just do another giveaway. Third place gets 20 tokens. I'd use 10 to get more peaches then have 10 leftover. I'd prob do a giveaway for an apple.

I mean I could buy a collectable then sell for profit that way I can buy more collectables buuuuut I don't really wanna do that.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

If say the dark side does have cookies.   Are they dark chocolate?


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

Pizza power! Particle!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Did you know the astronomer that named Uranus was a german scientist last named "Bode" which was pronounced as "Boodey" 

We can take that joke further now


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I hate toxic masculinity.



I hate that term.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

I just spent the last hour or two walking around the room and then looking up pointless information on the internet.  I need to get some studying done tonight.  Wtf am I doing with my time?  Lmao


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I hate that term.


Oh man, dude mah bruh


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Relax with your ass on the grass, and you'll never see it to worry about it being greener in the first place.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2019)

I need more friends on Steam, Switch, etc. :/


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 8, 2019)

I need to find an awesome pattern to make paths in my town so i can start doing public works projects..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2019)

If today brings any kind of sadness, this video will relinquish it:


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 8, 2019)

This post will live inside your brain for years to come. If you were to see it years later, you will have some memory of reading it. No matter what you do, it will always lay dormant somewhere inside you. You're welcome for occupying this area of your mind.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Why is the word slow accompanied with the &#55357;&#56332; icon?  I know snails are pretty notoriously slow, but that just seems so unfair.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> I've had to start buying dairy free milk and I've just made a cuppa coffee and the milk has gone all weird; like it doesn't actually mix in with the coffee all that well. I used Soya milk, is this the wrong milk for coffee does anyone know? Google tells me to use Almond milk but I'm not too fond of that stuff as I don't quite fancy a nutty coffee.



Use fatter oat milk, or special "oat milk coffee milk" things. don't use the less fat drinks they taste bleh


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

4 seperate threads about Pokemon.  Gotta catch em all I guess


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2019)

if a genie gave me 1 wish I think I might actually waste it on just never getting another migraine ever again


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Zane said:


> if a genie gave me 1 wish I think I might actually waste it on just never getting another migraine ever again



Just wish for more wishes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2019)

I've got a friend that plays the piano pretty well. I want to let her borrow some music sheets and see if she can play the songs on the piano at school.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

If you are reading this. It means your eyesight is still functional.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> If you are reading this. It means your eyesight is still functional.



Old man voice because apparently I’m an old man now:

“What did he say?!  I think he said your tights are still Lunchables!”


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> If you are reading this. It means your eyesight is still functional.


Your eye is very punchable? Okay! **clenches fist**


----------



## Lazaros (Sep 8, 2019)

i have to get back up for work in a few hours and i'm not even asleep, oops.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If today brings any kind of sadness, this video will relinquish it:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2019)

*****y!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2019)

I was expecting my Pokemon books would sell a lot more than 5 bucks. I mean, there were quite a lot of them, and some were pretty expensive to get (though, I didn't personally buy them). I'm regretting selling some of those items now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

If you ever feel disconnected with others remember we all yawn together.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

my school just banned me from using this site at school
 Yes I'm at home on Bell Tree Forums


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2019)

Crud, I'm extremely low on money right now. Maybe I can sell bracelets at school or something. I don't know if I can get a job at the moment.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



I'm not sure what this was supposed to be but I found it funny.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 9, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I was expecting my Pokemon books would sell a lot more than 5 bucks. I mean, there were quite a lot of them, and some were pretty expensive to get (though, I didn't personally buy them). I'm regretting selling some of those items now.



What pokemon books? I got an old viz comic from before their designs were as corporately regulated. One of the chapters has a group of pokemon getting drunk on apple cider.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

I smell waffles for some reason


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 9, 2019)

Hatshepsut, the most successful female pharaoh, convinced skeptics of her ability to lead by dressing as a male and claiming that the snake owl monkey god Amon was both her dad and lover.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2019)

^The More You Know!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 9, 2019)

Deadly sleepy...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

Pink Floyd just released something for momentary lapse of reason, and gave no explainatiom on why it took 32 years.  It's as though the video was a momentary lapse of reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Pink Floyd just released something for momentary lapse of reason, and gave no explainatiom on why it took 32 years.  It's as though the video was a momentary lapse of reason.



Oh the irony!  It hurts!

Anyway, I’m in a lazy/affectionate/wanting-to-help-others kind of mood at the moment.  Or just a social mood I guess.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2019)

I DEMAND Metroid Prime Trilogy be released for the Switch!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I DEMAND Metroid Prime Trilogy be released for the Switch!!



Bro thats going to happen eventually I feel lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

Head down slightly tipsy is my natural habitat


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 9, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Bro thats going to happen eventually I feel lol



Just like the Mother games and F-Zero.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 10, 2019)

asdfghjkl


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll die happy the moment we get golf claps in mini golf.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2019)

Feels good beginning to take walks again, I need to get rid of my butt/thigh fat it's definitely not healthy.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2019)

kinda wanna buy minecraft, kinda hate spending money, kinda don't need another distraction


----------



## Flare (Sep 10, 2019)

pls just buff isabelle in smash ultimate


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

It's a modern day Winston Churchill


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 11, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> It's a modern day Winston Churchill
> 
> View attachment 227766



I'm now curious about the context. Looks like a chan board, but the red ones are adult themed.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2019)

I cut my hair and I actually like it


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

Kill..kill..kill..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm now curious about the context. Looks like a chan board, but the red ones are adult themed.



Not sure this was posted separately, and that's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## gobby (Sep 12, 2019)

Why must I punish my body so


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Kill..kill..kill..



Hi there!  You okay friendo?  xD


----------



## Halony (Sep 12, 2019)

Days I want to be longer appear short and whenever I want time to pass faster, the day is incredibly long.


----------



## unravel (Sep 12, 2019)

nothing


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes~ yes~ yes~!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

I have now deemed any failed attempt at a popular dance the dumb white girl that's behind with no behind dance.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2019)

Chicken noodles.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 12, 2019)

I want to get into photo editing, mostly screenshots from animal crossing and such. But like, there are so many apps.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2019)

my teacher sucks....hard time are u even wanting this job or


----------



## Skyler (Sep 12, 2019)

I can't wait for Halloween and autumn.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2019)

Payday/tomorrow cannot come soon enough. Also, I wanna try Ring Fit Adventure... I'll need a separate room for it though, looks like I'll need more room lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 12, 2019)

Fajitas without limes... truly a sad day.

(I really _really_ like limes).


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

Trump's natural home?:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

Reading into how gravitational waves caused by two black holes colliding create a kind of "bell chime" and can't help but think of this song.





I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 12, 2019)

_"Go ahead, say it Wright."

"You're hot."_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2019)

So not only do I have to be up at the crack of dawn, I also can't have anything to eat or drink after midnight until the dental procedure is done, which means I can't have any coffee. I know this isn't their intention but it almost feels like they're taunting me.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

Friend showed me this:




Not sure what to think of it lol.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

I like how positive ions are the bad ones.  Anyone whos strictly positive to the point of being condescending especially I always tell that to.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Friend showed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they were fighting on the last stage I so wanted one of them to knock the other over the edge. Brings me back to playing Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Friend showed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOO, Colonel Sanders Chan!  ;_;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2019)

_"Yes, well... verily, I say... Ergo!"_


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

The most decent men and women of history have all been martyred...what does that tell you?


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2019)

Today is Friday the 13th yet it has been far more better than any other day I had the past few months lmao


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

^Well, Jason clearly hasn't gotten to you yet, so..


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

Nox said:


> Today is Friday the 13th yet it has been far more better than any other day I had the past few months lmao



Agreed.  The rest of this week sucked for me.  Today was actually pretty good (and still going)


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Well, Jason clearly hasn't gotten to you yet, so..


I don't know what you mean I assume I'm supposed to expect something on here? Probably going to happen since I've said something XD


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

Nox said:


> I don't know what you mean I assume I'm supposed to expect something on here? Probably going to happen since I've said something XD



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_the_13th_(franchise)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 13, 2019)

oop! 
honestly if i'm good at one thing, it's flirting


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

One for the money, two for the show, three to make ready, and four to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

I want Vishnu's multiarmed form to hug me


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Do I finish chapter 22 of Fire Emblem Three Houses Golden Deer path [Hard] [Classic] mode and therefore beat the game for the first time as well as make my sleep schedule even worse, or go ahead and go to sleep because it’s past 3 am?

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2019)

i need a better cover for my sleeping pillow, cotton sucks


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

I learned that I could never be mod here because I actually respect you guys.  Oh well.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Lol. Im doin a giveaway bc these peeples deserve one


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2019)

Edgey is bae


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> i need a better cover for my sleeping pillow, cotton sucks



I like my fleece sheets.


----------



## Zireael (Sep 14, 2019)

No. I'm stronger than this. I'll be fine. It's been like this for years anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Zireael said:


> No. I'm stronger than this. I'll be fine. It's been like this for years anyway.



Hi... are you okay?  If there’s anything you need to vent, we’re here for you (I know I offered in the past).

—-

I hate seeing my friends in pain.  I just wish I were able to help more people, including all my friends when they’re encountering problems or feeling depressed.  I don’t like it when I’m feeling down and I won’t let it happen to my friends either.


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

I think I might need a new screen name but I can't think of one.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Can you injure your knee from excessive knee slaps?  Serious question


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Can you injure your knee from excessive knee slaps?  Serious question



I mean, that really depends on the specific circumstances, but since you used the word "excessive" I'm going to go with yes. Excessive behaviors often lead to trouble in my personal experience xD


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Fey said:


> I mean, that really depends on the specific circumstances, but since you used the word "excessive" I'm going to go with yes. Excessive behaviors often lead to trouble in my personal experience xD



Don't you go making me laugh then.


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Don't you go making me laugh then.



Can't make any promises there—humor and not doing what I'm told are two of my signature moves


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Fey said:


> Can't make any promises there—humor and not doing what I'm told are two of my signature moves



Well allow me to use my knees one last time by getting on them to beg for mercy.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 14, 2019)

Would it be wrong to log into our cable account and purposely block his devices from getting any internet here? Maybe he'll leave more.


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Well allow me to use my knees one last time by getting on them to beg for mercy.



I'll give you mercy, if just for the sake of forum propriety. Take better care of your knees though. You never know when you'll need them again.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Fey said:


> I'll give you mercy, if just for the sake of forum propriety. Take better care of your knees though. You never know when you'll need them again.



When I kneed them again you say.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2019)

Tried making friendship bracelets with embroidery threads tonight. I messed up in the beginning, but I'm getting the hang of it. Making a rainbow striped pattern right now. I'm just worried that the thread length isn't going to be long enough, because I messed up early on and cut it down a bit. Oh well, I can still make a ring or something. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes, I believe it's my first time making these kinds of bracelets. Maybe it's a bit embarrassing to be learning how in my Senior year of high school.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Tried making friendship bracelets with embroidery threads tonight. I messed up in the beginning, but I'm getting the hang of it. Making a rainbow striped pattern right now. I'm just worried that the thread length isn't going to be long enough, because I messed up early on and cut it down a bit. Oh well, I can still make a ring or something. c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And yes, I believe it's my first time making these kinds of bracelets. Maybe it's a bit embarrassing to be learning how in my Senior year of high school.



I'm older than you and I don't know probably cause I might have tried doing it like.. once? My hand co-ordination sucks. So yeah don't feel bad man, I'm rooting for you  Can't wait to see.

Also can I just go hibernate until next summer. I can't stand cold weather...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

No brains here, carry on.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 15, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Tried making friendship bracelets with embroidery threads tonight. I messed up in the beginning, but I'm getting the hang of it. Making a rainbow striped pattern right now. I'm just worried that the thread length isn't going to be long enough, because I messed up early on and cut it down a bit. Oh well, I can still make a ring or something. c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And yes, I believe it's my first time making these kinds of bracelets. Maybe it's a bit embarrassing to be learning how in my Senior year of high school.



Omg friendship bracelets! I used to make those and I still know how to make the basic square knot and the helix style one from memory. I honestly don't measure out my threads (too much math once I go into other patterns) I make it the length of my arm just cause it's easy to remember. Plus I don't do the sliding knot thing, I make braids at each end to tie the bracelet on. I should really post some pics of the ones I've made.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

Losing my thoughts!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg friendship bracelets! I used to make those and I still know how to make the basic square knot and the helix style one from memory. I honestly don't measure out my threads (too much math once I go into other patterns) I make it the length of my arm just cause it's easy to remember. Plus I don't do the sliding knot thing, I make braids at each end to tie the bracelet on. I should really post some pics of the ones I've made.



Dude, I would love to see the friendship bracelets that you made aaa <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Dude, I would love to see the friendship bracelets that you made aaa <3



same! we need to make a creativity thread for handcraft/sewing and such!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

20 away from 666 and never posting here again... Maybe


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> same! we need to make a creativity thread for handcraft/sewing and such!



I used to make those bead geckos.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> No brains here, carry on.
> 
> View attachment 227823



I decided that I'm going to say that to zombies if we get into a zombie apocalypse.  Hopefully it works


----------



## Kurb (Sep 15, 2019)

okay i am officialy making a book about how to troll rp'ers and storing it in my google drive (image dump)


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

Physics is legit so hard I cant even. If any of ya'll have any advice please do share because im suffering.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 15, 2019)

Feels good having a day set aside to do nothing. Getting everything done during the week is a little rough sometimes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> same! we need to make a creativity thread for handcraft/sewing and such!



You know, that's not a bad idea  I don't think there's one specifically for that. I'd love to see what other people made <3 



LottieandSoul said:


> Physics is legit so hard I cant even. If any of ya'll have any advice please do share because im suffering.



Damn, good luck. I switched out of Physics and into a computer course this semester. Nope'd out of there. 

I believe in you though, best of luck to you! Try to do your best, love. <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: I made more then I realized haha oops
















My fav embroidery flosses are the bright summer colour ones and the gradient ones, they all make such pretty bracelets. Also digging through my jewelry box was almost nostalgic, I used to be obsessed with these.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

CrAzY!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: I made more then I realized haha oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg those are so pretty! <33


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

i am officially coining the phrase "mental breakdown" and if any of you use it i'll class action you

- - - Post Merge - - -



LottieandSoul said:


> Physics is legit so hard I cant even. If any of ya'll have any advice please do share because im suffering.



this. https://www.amazon.com/30-Second-Ph...=gateway&sprefix=30+second+phy,aps,133&sr=8-1


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

I got that daylight come song in my head thanks to deleriousness.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: I made more then I realized haha oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omgggg so pretty, i'm in loooove.

i really need to start practicing with some easier ones man


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Nobody:

Me: 
*BIG BURP* - "ˢᶜᵘˢᵉ ᵐᵉ"
*ˢᵐᵒˡ ᵇᵘʳᵖ* - "EXCUSE ME"


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2019)

Why do people feel the need to argue about such pointless stuff?  Both IRL and online.  I find it honestly boring and a waste of my time listening to/reading it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

felt nice taking a walk even though it rained p good the last hundred meters from home. ah well hopefully no cold -knocks on wood-


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

i'm watching scp illustrated.
brain side 1: stop wtf is wrong with u
brain side 2: go on


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

I ****ing love Sargon of Akkad! xD


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

mariokart wii has the greatest music ever


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 16, 2019)

*breathes in*

_BUNNIES_


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

I like to think that I'm both funny and articulate or farticulate for short.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: Aquaman is Batman.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 16, 2019)

Today has been a...weird day. Probably because I got very little sleep last night.


----------



## Dim (Sep 17, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Spoiler: Aquaman is Batman.


Spoiler: I'm Batman


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 17, 2019)

I just realised that if I have to be a soldier in a war, and my family came with me, as long as we all have food in our hands, this is the only way my dad and my brother can save our lives. (Ross, Joey and Chandler reference in the TV show Friends)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2019)

lmfao that was exactly the thought lololol

(not referring to the thread title just my dumb coworkers being tweens lol)


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm making scrambled eggs


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

If I ever made a religion mass would be everyone doing the safety dance.


----------



## Todders17 (Sep 17, 2019)

Woohoo! I'm singing a song I wrote a few hours ago! It's called "She said no"


My mum told me she fancies biscuits
I asked her if we're getting shortbread.
She said no...
I ask why she bothers telling us if we're not getting it...
I ask for hobnobs and digestives
She said no...



I said I wanted to go to McDonalds
to get some M 'n' M McFlurries
She said no...
I said I want a cheeseburger
Dad said they're $1 tomorrow
So I think I'll go then, regardless if
She says no... I'm going anyway



And I said tomorrow I am buying the whole shop
Because I have more than $700 in my bank account
I don't care if I gain 20 kilograms
Because I am way too skinny.



I don't care if she says no, if she says no...
Because I'll go anyway!




Guys and gals? Did you like it?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 17, 2019)

Todders17 said:


> Woohoo! I'm singing a song I wrote a few hours ago! It's called "She said no"
> 
> 
> My mum told me she fancies biscuits
> ...



Holy Hell! What are you drinking? I WANT SOME! It sounds fun!!!!


And omgoshomgoshomgosh You love KP and Moyza????? We've been friends for a while but you never said...


----------



## Todders17 (Sep 17, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Holy Hell! What are you drinking? I WANT SOME! It sounds fun!!!!
> 
> 
> And omgoshomgoshomgosh You love KP and Moyza????? We've been friends for a while but you never said...



What are you talking about? I ain't drunk, I'm just hyper af


Oh haha, yeah oops, forgot to tell you, I LOVE your favourite players... except I think you told me you love Moyza more and Kalyn is not your favourite anymore because of that particular match?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 17, 2019)

Todders17 said:


> What are you talking about? I ain't drunk, I'm just hyper af
> 
> 
> Oh haha, yeah oops, forgot to tell you, I LOVE your favourite players... except I think you told me you love Moyza more and Kalyn is not your favourite anymore because of that particular match?



Sure sure, whatever you say...


Yes, that is correct, I love Moyza more, but let's not talk about rugby league on this thread, let's talk through pm.


----------



## Todders17 (Sep 17, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Sure sure, whatever you say...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is correct, I love Moyza more, but let's not talk about rugby league on this thread, let's talk through pm.



Okay then... I will go onto another random thought:

If coffee is supposed to either keep you up or make you sleepy, then why is it that caffeine makes me sleepy on certain moods?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 17, 2019)

Todders17 said:


> If coffee is supposed to either keep you up or make you sleepy, then why is it that caffeine makes me sleepy on certain moods?



Maybe it's because you are weird


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Well we've done it everyone, Mario is a tropical storm.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Well we've done it everyone, Mario is a tropical storm.
> 
> View attachment 227914



Hopefully Mario stays in the water level and doesn’t find himself jumping onto a land level <.<


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hopefully Mario stays in the water level and doesn’t find himself jumping onto a land level <.<



Letsa blow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

I am extremely proficient at producing assignments in the last few hours they're due.  I had two multiple page papers due at midnight tonight that I hadn't started and I finished them both with three hours to spare.  Don't ask me why I don't just do things without procrastinating for days.  I don't even think I could give you a good answer.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am extremely proficient at producing assignments in the last few hours they're due.  I had two multiple page papers due at midnight tonight that I hadn't started and I finished them both with three hours to spare.  Don't ask me why I don't just do things without procrastinating for days.  I don't even think I could give you a good answer.



Sounds like me back in middle and high school.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 18, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Letsa blow



save the algae kindom from blow-ser


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Sounds like me back in middle and high school.



It's even worse because I'm in college lmao.  I was that way in high school too, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am extremely proficient at producing assignments in the last few hours they're due.  I had two multiple page papers due at midnight tonight that I hadn't started and I finished them both with three hours to spare.  Don't ask me why I don't just do things without procrastinating for days.  I don't even think I could give you a good answer.



Not that extreme but yeah i tend to sit last minute with stuff u need to send in. my working memory is bad so might be why i do it too lol


----------



## buniichu (Sep 18, 2019)

I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can't draw boys. I can draw men. 


XD


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2019)

I need help! ;-;


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)

Did you know Salvador Dali would draw little illustrations on the back of receipts to not only get out of paying, but get paid instead?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2019)

I know I?ve said this before... but can I please just give all of you on this forum a big hug?  I love you all more than I love myself.  <3


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am extremely proficient at producing assignments in the last few hours they're due.  I had two multiple page papers due at midnight tonight that I hadn't started and I finished them both with three hours to spare.  Don't ask me why I don't just do things without procrastinating for days.  I don't even think I could give you a good answer.



I mean as long as they get done though who cares?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> I know I’ve said this before... but can I please just give all of you on this forum a big hug?  I love you all more than I love myself.  <3


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am extremely proficient at producing assignments in the last few hours they're due.  I had two multiple page papers due at midnight tonight that I hadn't started and I finished them both with three hours to spare.  Don't ask me why I don't just do things without procrastinating for days.  I don't even think I could give you a good answer.


Guess you work best when you are in peril? (Yes that is a Paper Mario reference)


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 18, 2019)

Saltines are both life savers and delicious. I've been on a liquid/saltine diet (plus some yogurt and nuts occasionally) because I've been having stomach issues recently and honestly I could never get bored of these lil miracle chips.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 18, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I need help! ;-;



With what?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I know I’ve said this before... but can I please just give all of you on this forum a big hug?  I love you all more than I love myself.  <3



I'm usually a straight thug but I'll settle for a hug


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 19, 2019)

Girl, it's not very smart way to try out. _If_ I had that thing they're after, and they were just modestly looking into it, I for sure would have put it for them on the table. Or, even when I didn't have it, would have been willing to help in the way. You acting like that is actually not helping them to achieve their goal, I guess. "Taking advantage" or whatnot, when they were actually approaching out of kindness. Yes. I know how she was like in the way, when she helped me about those stuff.
Soooo… I think you'd better be objective, if you wanna help them.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 19, 2019)

That moment when you see Switch Lite cases and accessories available in local stores but the actual unit isn't on yet lol. Not interested to get one though (at least, right now).


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

So I've finally came to the realization of my exercise problem.  Watch closely

Exercise

Eggsercise

Eggsaresides

Eggs are sides... For bacon!

BACON


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

*laughs in hidden*


----------



## buniichu (Sep 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I know I?ve said this before... but can I please just give all of you on this forum a big hug?  I love you all more than I love myself.  <3




This bun shall give you a hug! UvU *virtual hugs*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

As of 3pm today Mario has reached windspeeds of 65 MPH he will be official declared a hurricane at category 1 once he reaches 74 MPH


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 19, 2019)

I had both my art appreciation class and debate practice get canceled today, which is absolutely crazy. My human biology class for tomorrow was cancelled as well.

Since I had my intro to law class get cancelled on Monday, this means I've had three classes get cancelled this week, along with today's debate practice, of course.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

On the recent 'On racism' thread I made, certain people took what I said the wrong way! And good GOD does that piss me off!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> On the recent 'On racism' thread I made, certain people took what I said the wrong way! And good GOD does that piss me off!



I'd say since it's been a week now right?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

^I have no idea! Piss poor memory!.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 19, 2019)

master.leor said:


> That moment when you see Switch Lite cases and accessories available in local stores but the actual unit isn't on yet lol. Not interested to get one though (at least, right now).



I might end up getting a Switch Lite. There's games I'd love to go out and about with but I kinda don't like how clunky the regular Switch is in portable mode, so the size difference could be useful for me, perhaps.


----------



## maple22 (Sep 19, 2019)

You know you're getting old(er) when you start receiving U.S. Coast Guard mailers addressed to yourself.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

Worried about Yuna


----------



## gobby (Sep 19, 2019)

Good to know you have terrible taste


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

My secret handshake is simply me holding your hand, but remember it's just a secret handshake promise.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

Si la muerte viene y pregunta por m?/Haga el favor de decirle que vuelva ma?ana


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m glad that I’m able to be involved in a lot of different things such as US sports, anime, video games, and other things as well.  Also being in a lot of different situations has given me the opportunity to view life from many different perspectives.  It’s exhausting, but I think it will benefit me a lot in the long run.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 20, 2019)

I just... have a hard time wrapping my head around how stupid some people can actually be. I come across stupid customers and people in my life, more then I'd like too, but sometimes their stupidity just...  it's really somethin :/


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

I wish I could have the kind of eulogy that Cleese gives to Chapman.  Give me black balloons, and the funeral chime to be played on a kazoo.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 21, 2019)

I've been watching some clips of the Australian "Today Show". Seems pretty entertaining.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)

"well thought" well no **** lmfaooo


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)

*tv static*


----------



## Dim (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't know a single thing about Pikmin... so I didn't find out Olimar's REAL size until now. He's not even an inch! He's so damn puny loooool


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)

This video really takes the cake


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> This video really takes the cake



You mean knives aren’t supposed to be able to cut through metal cans easily like that?

Oh gosh... what kind of knife did I just use to cut this can then?  0_0


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 22, 2019)

hhhhhh handling three new, relatively young people at once at work is flippin' chaotic ;-; And another older lady who is lovely, but unfortunately thick as a brick lol Not exactly bothered by this, by far out my brain is dead rn haha


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)

I can't seem to think right now!


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2019)

Last night I made things official with the person I've been involved with for the 4-5 past few months. I'm so happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Last night I made things official with the person I've been involved with for the 4-5 past few months. I'm so happy.



Ahh congrats 

Also ahh so happy I learned to make those bracelets, I love being freely creative and learning by myself (No my art teacher were not good and that strict teaching is not for me jfc lol)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I can't seem to think right now!



Might help to step away and focus on something completely different.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

also i wanna trade my pokeball for a pinwheel or things


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2019)

Eating a slice of pastrami after brushing your teeth creates an odd flavor sensation.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)

Please, PLEASE! Let me sleep tonight..please..


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 22, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Please, PLEASE! Let me sleep tonight..please..



Iately been like this for some reason.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

Had a sundae for the last moderately warm Sunday today


----------



## lizardon (Sep 22, 2019)

Just got cold last night, weird weather, dropped temperature so much


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 22, 2019)

I want some anise drops.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

Miley Cyrus covered Pink Floyd, and you guessed right it's bad


----------



## moonolotl (Sep 22, 2019)

english is weird because, unlike french, spanish, portuguese and german it only has one article.
can't speak for french or german becuase i dont fully know them (i know they have multiple words for the word "the") but in spanish you'd say La or El (depending on whether the word is feminine or masculine) and in portuguese you'd say la or o
but in english you'd always say the, regardless of the word

you also have different ones for plurals, while in english you'd still just use the
you wouldn't say "thes cats" for example

also i dont know why but "thes cats" made me chuckle a bit


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 23, 2019)

^Cats are an excellent example.

Found out today the girl I have a crush on has a bOyFrIeNd which makes sense cause she has a great personality but now I'm really wondering if she likes girls or not and I have zero idea how to casually ask that. With my trash luck she'll be straight :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Miley Cyrus covered Pink Floyd, and you guessed right it's bad



can someone make her quit please.

also yes english is a weird language cause there are no pre-set rules on how you pronounce some vowels or letter combinations (how the hell are you supposed to know it's dee-mon rather than deh-mon and that "oe" is like "oh") where is most other languages I've come across you pronounce em a certain way


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> can someone make her quit please.
> 
> also yes english is a weird language cause there are no pre-set rules on how you pronounce some vowels or letter combinations (how the hell are you supposed to know it's dee-mon rather than deh-mon and that "oe" is like "oh") where is most other languages I've come across you pronounce em a certain way



Its been ever since her involvement with the flaming lips that she's had this rock high.  I will curse them till I die.  No amount of Vaseline will save them.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 23, 2019)

bigg yo-shi  /ᐠ｡‸｡ᐟ\


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

I really wanna learn how to knit like, large hole-knit shirts and stuff


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I just learned that I am 4 hours and 20 minutes away from the 42069 zipcode.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I just learned that I am 4 hours and 20 minutes away from the 42069 zipcode.
> 
> View attachment 228042



Bruh I need to move there lmaoooo.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Bruh I need to move there lmaoooo.



Its in the middle of nowhere too.  You'd think that would be the party capital of the world.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 23, 2019)

I think UPS royally screwed up and sent a package I ordered to the completely wrong state. Worse of it, the package wasn't meant for me, my sister just used my amazon account to buy it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2019)

Started my new job today. It wasn't as overwhelming as I thought it would be and the other staff are friendly. 





Sheila said:


> can someone make her quit please.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Bad end


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 23, 2019)

Never trust an edited comment.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Never trust an edited comment.



Modern day liar's paradox nice.


----------



## Dim (Sep 23, 2019)

yOuR cOmMeNt Is MoRe CrInGe ThAn FuNnY

Working as intended...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

So Deep Purple made the theme to The Legend of Zelda.  Who would have known.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

So...
Can dryads be bound to bonsai trees? And if so, does that count as a mobile home?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 24, 2019)

I heard Smashmouth bans blocks you on twitter if you mention Shrek. I wonder if they would still do it if you gave a compliment with a Shrek avatar.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Soooomebody once told me that smashmouth will block you if you mention our Lord savior shrek~
They're probably real annoyed 
That they're just a hapless void
Who's career has since went down to heck~
Well I'll 
Keep on posting
And I won't stop posting


Okay I'm done


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 24, 2019)

I know it's not the end of the world but I have OCD and I am wondering why is there seven days a week? Why can't it be five? Why are Saturdays and Sundays "weekends" in all countries?


In the Southern Hemisphere you have monday tuesday wednesday thursday friday saturday and sunday. sunday is the last day of the week, so saturday should be called the "penultimate day".

In the Northern Hemisphere you have sunday monday tuesday wednesday thursday friday saturday. saturday should be the weekend.

the reason why i am saying saturday is not a weekend for the southern hemisphere is because it is the second last day of the week. so it's not the end of the week is it? hence "penultimate day"

if you're wondering, i had to say the full days instead of initials is because we are not allowed to swear thanks to these stupid moderators. Wednesday thurday and friday's initials you get my drift...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2019)

ehh monday is the first day in my country.. i know some start it on sunday but ig it depends.

anyways i really need to check up if i got some more account crap i dont need.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> if you're wondering, i had to say the full days instead of initials is because we are not allowed to swear thanks to these stupid moderators. Wednesday thurday and friday's initials you get my drift...



You're allowed to say WTF though?  It's not like you're actually saying the word.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're allowed to say WTF though?  It's not like you're actually saying the word.



yea also the f word would be censored anyway if u typed it out lol

also wish there was a service where u could see all things u signed up to with an email n such


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yea also the f word would be censored anyway if u typed it out lol
> 
> also wish there was a service where u could see all things u signed up to with an email n such



That be cool but why not just write up a list? Add to it everytime you sign-up to something new.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> That be cool but why not just write up a list? Add to it everytime you sign-up to something new.



...do you really think ppl do that lol.

okay i found one idk if it works tho lol


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ...do you really think ppl do that lol.
> 
> okay i found one idk if it works tho lol



I mean I would... Maybe Ill make an app or something that keeps track.

Oh and cool! Please share the link


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I mean I would... Maybe Ill make an app or something that keeps track.
> 
> Oh and cool! Please share the link



Yeah wasn't too bad and one I already closed down, and for some reason it was only twitch that needed to close down and they basically redirected to some page so idk if i have that account or not lol and that i had to do it there.

otherwise google "what is linked to my email" or things


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

The weekly thing is in conjunction with the phases of the moon which changes every Saturday.  That's why it's the week "end"


----------



## Bcat (Sep 24, 2019)

Every time I see a cop car I feel like they?re after me. Idk what I did but they?re coming for me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Every time I see a cop car I feel like they?re after me. Idk what I did but they?re coming for me.



Obviously genocide


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Every time I see a cop car I feel like they’re after me. Idk what I did but they’re coming for me.



I always drive as safe as possible but cops make me feel guilty for some reason xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2019)

I realized that I need to be more confident in my skills, as most of the time when I’m hard on myself about assignments, exams, and stuff, I end up getting the grade back and finding out that I actually did well.  It’s a never-ending cycle, xD.  I usually never give up on anything I’m committed to (like how I’ve done martial arts for twelve years since I was 10 years old, and still do it), so I have the skills necessary to succeed, I just have to be more confident about it.

Anyway, my pointless ramblings aside, I just wanted to thank everyone on this site for helping me make it this far.  TBT is truly a therapeutic place and I don’t know where I would be without it.  Thank you <3


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I realized that I need to be more confident in my skills, as most of the time when I’m hard on myself about assignments, exams, and stuff, I end up getting the grade back and finding out that I actually did well.  It’s a never-ending cycle, xD.  I usually never give up on anything I’m committed to (like how I’ve done martial arts for twelve years since I was 10 years old, and still do it), so I have the skills necessary to succeed, I just have to be more confident about it.
> 
> Anyway, my pointless ramblings aside, I just wanted to thank everyone on this site for helping me make it this far.  TBT is truly a therapeutic place and I don’t know where I would be without it.  Thank you <3



It's like they say "You're are the best you." Im so happy you for you Riley!

Stay positive and be that light for those who are in the dark.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 24, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Every time I see a cop car I feel like they?re after me. Idk what I did but they?re coming for me.


literally me when I'm on the road and see a cop car:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> literally me when I'm on the road and see a cop car:



Same here, plus the next available turn is where I'm suddenly going.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

Dolphins are my friends .'+


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe Bigfoot hunters try to lure those out with a mating call because they are lonely.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

Tomorrow morning the asteroid that had been mentioned will pass us.  While It's still quite a distance I still hope nothing bad happens.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 25, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Tomorrow morning the asteroid that had been mentioned will pass us.  While It's still quite a distance I still hope nothing bad happens.


 nothing will hit us the distance it will pass us at is millions of miles


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

Kurb said:


> nothing will hit us the distance it will pass us at is millions of miles



But what if this happens


----------



## Kurb (Sep 25, 2019)

when they ask you if you’re fine and you’re not really fine


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 26, 2019)

Me at 11:50: I'll be asleep before midnight today so I can wake up a bit earlier tomorrow and do some stuff c:

Me now at almost 1am: omg what have I done to myself, why do I do these things, were has the time go? *Right out the window*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

That asteroid missed us by only 48,000 miles.  That's inches in au terms.  We all almost died everyone~  I know I'm getting a drink tonight.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

oh yeah happy meteor day


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 26, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're allowed to say WTF though?  It's not like you're actually saying the word.


Yeah, I guess so, but the cops will kill me if I have a slight error in my language. I'm nearly twenty and I'm still not allowed with certain people. however if they say it, completely different.




MelloDimensions said:


> The weekly thing is in conjunction with the phases of the moon which changes every Saturday.  That's why it's the week "end"


Oh, thanks for informing me of this. I learnt something new today! It's like Easter depends on the moon.


MelloDimensions said:


> But what if this happens



Noooooooooo!

But I think to myself, chill. Because that happens everyday, right? The world spins too fast and the ceiling swirls. Or... it might be the fact I am anaemic, I lose a lot of blood.


----------



## dumplen (Sep 26, 2019)

I feel too slow.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2019)

Dunno if it was good to take that long of a nap but i needed it skjfhdskjf

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Jessy_Azran  why would cops get after you? most words  are censored anyways if you type them about and they allow most abbreviations and such. there are some words you might be warned for that you should or shouldn't here but just use common sense.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Sep 26, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're allowed to say WTF though?  It's not like you're actually saying the word.





MelloDimensions said:


> The weekly thing is in conjunction with the phases of the moon which changes every Saturday.  That's why it's the week "end"





MelloDimensions said:


> But what if this happens





dumplen said:


> I feel too slow.



In what way?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 26, 2019)

I will swim with the dolphins, it's my destiny *^*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> if you're wondering, i had to say the full days instead of initials is because we are not allowed to swear thanks to these stupid moderators. Wednesday thurday and friday's initials you get my drift...



This is honestly the wildest thing I've ever heard anyone say here lol


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

uuuggghh trying to mcboot my ps2


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeremy (Sep 27, 2019)

We've had to remove quite a few posts in this thread. In the future, if anyone has questions or concerns about a warning, please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and one of us will be happy to give a more thorough explanation about what is/isn't appropriate to post here. Thanks.


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

lol what


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We've had to remove quite a few posts in this thread. In the future, if anyone has questions or concerns about a warning, please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and one of us will be happy to give a more thorough explanation about what is/isn't appropriate to post here. Thanks.



Wait, so me even talking about the situation is even inappropriate?


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 27, 2019)

thats kinda stupid..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah that's really abuse of power.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2019)

gAmeRs rIsE uP


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

Bcat said:


> gAmeRs rIsE uP


I would but I'm too lazy to get up


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Wish I had alcohol.


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

Placing random thoughts... NOW!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Wish I had alcohol.



Me too especially over this nonsense.


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

idek what happened here lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> idek what happened here lol



I was just simply talking about something that happened before, and it got deleted as though even that was "inappropriate"


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2019)

Just found a cover Skid Row from the Little Shop of Horrors, by Panic at the Disco.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

Glad I didn't **** up my sleep schedule even more, so glad I stayed up a bit late since I could.

Also can this weird brown just wash out so I can dye it again lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2019)

Shrek just turned 18.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

I had a dream where I drove inside the grocery store, and the aisle were as big as a lane.  That honestly sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm still thinking about that one song in the _Legally Blonde_ musical. It's been stuck in my head since I woke up. 

Is he gay... or European?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm still thinking about that one song in the _Legally Blonde_ musical. It's been stuck in my head since I woke up.
> 
> Is he gay... or European?


Did that musical do that first, or Avenue Q.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Shrek just turned 18.



SoMeBoDy OnCe ToLd Me I’m NoW aN aDuLt.... wait what?  LOL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did that musical do that first, or Avenue Q.



I didn't know what Avenue Q was until I looked it up just now. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

Cheesecake

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch was sold at an auction for 7 million.  1. Why and 2. That's strangely appropriate.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cheesecake



Am I the only person I know that doesn’t like cheesecake?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Am I the only person I know that doesn’t like cheesecake?



Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Yep



I don’t like popcorn, bacon, cheesecake, and I don’t drink alcohol... I don’t think I’m human, lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I don’t like popcorn, bacon, cheesecake, and I don’t drink alcohol... I don’t think I’m human, lol



I don't really like popcorn either.  I do the cruncha buncha when going to the theater.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I didn't know what Avenue Q was until I looked it up just now. I'm not quite sure.



It might have just been credited wrong on a youtube vid. Avenue Q is a puppet thing know for such songs as:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 28, 2019)

charli xcx and gaga made me gayer <3


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Am I the only person I know that doesn’t like cheesecake?



Um, no.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

Stephanie92 said:


> Um, no.



I know, haha... that was more of a joke than anything, mainly because I’ve heard from others lately that they like cheesecake a lot.  

Other kinds of cake I like, it’s just cheesecake I don’t like for some reason.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2019)

Tanukki said:


> charli xcx and gaga made me gayer <3



Who?


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 28, 2019)

I really hope that giant spider is gone from my room.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 28, 2019)

Stephanie92 said:


> I really hope that giant spider is gone from my room.



This reminds me there is a big spider that made a web on the outside of my window, but it's still there. Why can't spiders just drown?!

Also a lizard ran into my closet earlier today and I have yet to see it. Guess it won't be coming out any time soon. Why a lizard made a bee line to my room specifically, idk.


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 29, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> This reminds me there is a big spider that made a web on the outside of my window, but it's still there. Why can't spiders just drown?!
> 
> Also a lizard ran into my closet earlier today and I have yet to see it. Guess it won't be coming out any time soon. Why a lizard made a bee line to my room specifically, idk.



Speaking of spiders! I was sitting on the couch with my kitten on my lap when I looked down and saw a spider, crawling out from near where I was sitting, AT MOST, 5 inches away from me. I screamed and jumped up, kitten when flying on the coffee table (landed perfectly safe on her feet, so talented) and circled the couch. Found the stupid thing already on the floor trying to escape out the window! I haven't been that scared it a while!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

There are probably only 2-3 types of spiders I wouldn't hesitate to kill if they were near me: the black widow, the slightly more dangerous brown recluse, and the Brazilian wandering/banana spider! That last one I'll take a god damn flamethrower to!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2019)

Is it October yet?? I want to change my aesthetic to my Halloween one! :spook:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is it October yet?? I want to change my aesthetic to my Halloween one! :spook:



Just a couple more days to go until October!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Just a couple more days to go until October!



HECK YEAH BOIIIISSSSSSS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> HECK YEAH BOIIIISSSSSSS



but don't you mean

HOII YAAAAAAA


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2019)

I want my stuffed animal dog from Amazon!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

I don't think I'll be here much longer.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I don't think I'll be here much longer.



Why? 

Also mmmmm apple pie is the best


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Why?
> 
> Also mmmmm apple pie is the best



I don't feel welcome


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

^I don't know about that, at the very least, I think you're cool!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm really not, I'm a horrible person


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'm really not, I'm a horrible person



I'd probably chill a bit when commenting on people's post if you can't take them replying back otherwise I don't mind you.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I'd probably chill a bit when commenting on people's post if you can't take them replying back otherwise I don't mind you.



There won't be anything further post then.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> There won't be anything further post then.



Not saying it's a bad to be yourself but I think you made a bit weird answers as "convos are not your strong side" for me... Like yeah I've Asperger's so definitely not lol. I mean I think you're alright at at least you're blunt as a good thing and not a bully. But your choice, TBT'd def be less fun if you left.(okay this sounds weird maybe but if u know what I mean..i enjoy arguing if people can actually reply in a good manner)


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2019)

i think this was the first year i didn’t get birthday bells nooo 
27 bells forever lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

Zane said:


> i think this was the first year i didn’t get birthday bells nooo
> 27 bells forever lol



oo happy birthday(late).. i swear i rely too much on tbt letting me know birthdays lol :/

also that kinda sucks, think i've been receiving most of mine


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> oo happy birthday(late).. i swear i rely too much on tbt letting me know birthdays lol :/
> 
> also that kinda sucks, think i've been receiving most of mine



aw thanks !! yeah i wasn’t active at all the last couple weeks, i wonder if that’s why? not a big loss i guess, it’s just too bad there’s no way to get them if the system bugs out and doesn’t give them to you :b


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

Zane said:


> aw thanks !! yeah i wasn’t active at all the last couple weeks, i wonder if that’s why? not a big loss i guess, it’s just too bad there’s no way to get them if the system bugs out and doesn’t give them to you :b



yeah i think after a while they dont show u on the front page n stuff.

yeah and agree d:


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 29, 2019)

my feet are constantly cold and its honestly so annoying and weird


----------



## Pondo (Sep 29, 2019)

i think it's weird how "infinite" can be pronounced "in-fin-ih-tee" or "in-fin-it"


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2019)

I talk a mean talk for someone who squealed like a baby when her shoelace tickled her leg because she thought it was a spider


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I talk a mean talk for someone who squealed like a baby when her shoelace tickled her leg because she thought it was a spider


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I talk a mean talk for someone who squealed like a baby when her shoelace tickled her leg because she thought it was a spider



Tbh I'd do the same. I fear bugs touching me, ESPECIALLY spiders. Demon spawn.

Also why does my back feel like it has a sunburn on it?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 29, 2019)

Getting verrrryy veeeery sleepy :^(

I have to go to my brother's procedure tomorrow and I gotta be up super early for it ;-;​


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

... what if butterflies blew raspberries, so one day you're minding your own business, and a butterfly flies by, and it's going "pbthh, pbthh, pbthh"???


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Not saying it's a bad to be yourself but I think you made a bit weird answers as "convos are not your strong side" for me... Like yeah I've Asperger's so definitely not lol. I mean I think you're alright at at least you're blunt as a good thing and not a bully. But your choice, TBT'd def be less fun if you left.(okay this sounds weird maybe but if u know what I mean..i enjoy arguing if people can actually reply in a good manner)



You literally had said the same thing at least towards what I was typing.  So I don't understand the problem


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> You literally had said the same thing at least towards what I was typing.  So I don't understand the problem



Apparently you felt unwelcoming. I'm not gonna say what you do but I don't think you should call people out like you do. Or at least do it with style. But hey I'm not your mama so I'm not gonna argue.

Also ughh all this poetry can I please have another week free lol.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Apparently you felt unwelcoming. I'm not gonna say what you do but I don't think you should call people out like you do. Or at least do it with style. But hey I'm not your mama so I'm not gonna argue.
> 
> Also ughh all this poetry can I please have another week free lol.



I was having a bad day yesterday regarding some things, so yeah sorry that's a crime in trend- er hippie land.


----------



## Fey (Sep 30, 2019)

I?m hoping to be more active on the forum again?it just slows down and gets so quiet around here with no news to discuss. Sometimes I?m tempted to start up NL so I could participate in that part of the boards.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I was having a bad day yesterday regarding some things, so yeah sorry that's a crime in trend- er hippie land.



Ah, I see fair beans then.

Also I love when they want us to analyze these poems out of what verse it's in like most are just free verse modernism lol


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 30, 2019)

i wish it was easier to come out of my shell and just get over myself. i’d be so much happier. i hate being the quiet and shy person because thats not who i am but thats how people probably perceive me. im so scared of saying something wrong or sounding dumb that either i don’t say anything at all or i overthink something and say it and sound dumb and then im quiet. i guess its also im terrified of what people think of mt but i wish i just didn’t care. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i wish it was easier to come out of my shell and just get over myself. i’d be so much happier. i hate being the quiet and shy person because thats not who i am but thats how people probably perceive me. im so scared of saying something wrong or sounding dumb that either i don’t say anything at all or i overthink something and say it and sound dumb and then im quiet. i guess its also im terrified of what people think of mt but i wish i just didn’t care. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


I've been this way all my life. and like the moment I said something the entire class freaks out like: "OMG HE'S TALKING!?!? SAY SOMETHING ELSE!" eventually I just gave up when I got into HS. There were a few cool ppl I really wanted to connect with though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 30, 2019)

I will always love pumpkin pie... AND pumpkin flavored anything. That won't ever change- not even in the middle of Spring!

It may not exactly be 'pumpkin flavor season' yet... but it'll always be pumpkin flavor season in my heart >.>​


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2019)

Some people in the prog community are annoying as hell! :/


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 30, 2019)

I have so many arts to draw and I keep forgetting to do them, aaa!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2019)

Edgeworth.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

Interesting that this is the work of a black hole ripping apart a star.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 1, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Interesting that this is the work of a black hole ripping apart a star.
> 
> View attachment 228152



where did you get this photo of me lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2019)

candy time babey


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Alyx said:


> where did you get this photo of me lol



That's me thank you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Interesting that this is the work of a black hole ripping apart a star.
> 
> View attachment 228152



That's so pretty, though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 1, 2019)

Re-watching Barshens, there is mention of odd food combinations and drinking vinegar brine from olives stuffed with anchovies. Would those be green olives?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

Okay, well, I drank a cup of coffee a couple hours ago to keep me awake so I could read all these chapters for English. 

...When I'm actually listening to songs from the '50s and '60s, and just dancing around in my room to them. Maybe just a couple more songs to dance to, then I'll study...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> That's so pretty, though.



I know, it's mind blowing how something so destructive in a sense can create something like that.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Another Asteroid tonight ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

If I wasn’t Lando Calrissian from Star Wars in a past life, then I don’t know who or what I would have been.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

((@.@))


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm gonna be king of the pirates.


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2019)

apples are so tasty


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 1, 2019)

My sandwich is so bland


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2019)

It's weird how I've known Spanish for, like, six years now, but the more I study/speak German and the better I get at it, the more I forget how to speak Spanish too lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

Luigi likes pizza. Probably a fact or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's weird how I've known Spanish for, like, six years now, but the more I study/speak German and the better I get at it, the more I forget how to speak Spanish too lol



dang, i need to pick up my german again.. also i wanna learn spanish aha.

also i love how buying new pencils from this brand is cheaper than refills... bruhh


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

If you own a telescope in South Africa Saturn will be inline with the moon, and almost visible on October 4th.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Depressed af...lonely af...uncertain af...etc af.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 2, 2019)

i'm actually having a good week


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone else remember the old AC commercials at least here in the states?  Where it was based on a reality show?  I remember thinking I was so much older for playing it thanks to those commercials, especially since my mom also played.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Blind.


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2019)

just a little over a month til Sword/Shield :000


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

TIL I learned you can get nevus in your eye... kinda looked bit creepy


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 3, 2019)

energy...draining...
need to absorb..new lifeform...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

I've determined that my conscious is comprised of two devil's who whisper to me the secrets of the universe.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

One, just ONCE...I'd like to be able to get everyone in my family a few things for Christmas. I've received plenty of things over the years and have even been ungrateful for some of those!! I really wanna pay back the debt!!! :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

US =/= rest of the world


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2019)

Bought the cats cosy new blankets and wish I'd bought myself one while I was at it. They're so soft!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

A pulsar star created a calcium supernova, and honestly just reading that gave me indigestion.


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2019)

there’s no torture more exquisite than having no choice but to wait and see what happens, that’s for sure


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 4, 2019)

*breathes in* Time to mess up my sleep schedule for Sunday! DDDDD Ilovewakingupsoearlyahahahahaha


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2019)

glow wands should get a re-release

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg it's been 3 years since that fair time goes so fast u.u;;


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2019)

Nothing worse than wanting to sneeze but being unable to do so.


----------



## rianne (Oct 5, 2019)

When people irl notice how much I like Hello Kitty. 

Good times.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2019)

I was seduced by the beef.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

buy my pokeball collectible or trade it

also not looking forward to all my hw, like do we really need to read all those chapters in a textbook bc you can't educate ugh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> buy my pokeball collectible or trade it
> 
> also not looking forward to all my hw, like do we really need to read all those chapters in a textbook bc you can't educate ugh



How much for the ball?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How much for the ball?



it's worth at most 20k bells in pure but i could go bit lower and also taking collectibles of the same value :3


----------



## namiieco (Oct 5, 2019)

theres something so magical about starting a new acnl town


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

I still can’t believe that if everything goes well I’ll be graduating university in May, two months after New Horizons is released.  That’s “if” though.  I kind of just wanted to say that I know I’ve been up and down and all over the place lately, but that I’m getting help from a therapist and friend to help with what’s been bothering me.  I’m taking steps to be more proactive in my life and take advantage of opportunities given to me, as well as focusing more on studying for my classes so I can do well.

*TL;DR* I just wanted to thank everyone on this site that has helped me make it this far, and now I’m looking to finish what I started.  Thank you guys for putting up with my craziness for this long, xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Knee is feeling better, I probs just overworked it and been a bit lazy using my actual work shoes.. welp.

Also not too bad textbook but yeah our teacher really suck


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2019)

tidying up puts me in such a good state of mind =] when my desk is looking crisp oooo i love it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2019)

Do I want a nap or booze?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2019)

^BOOOOZE!!!

Anyways I really wish some shippers would just die. How pathetic is it to get into "shipping wars"?! The Sonic ones are the worst!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2019)

i have been obssesed with the idea of dying my hair , but i dont know what color could fit me.

so far , im thinking in red ends , but im still not sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2019)

I need to start painting again, I miss it and it's good therapy.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Tattoos =/= Personality


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2019)

Just emailed my tattoo artist about some flash she posted on her Instagram. I'm already booked in with her next month so... oops? Asked my SO to talk me out of it and instead received encouragement to book in. Hoping it's still available!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Wow what timing


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

okay.....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2019)

I think there's going to be a school musical about _Matilda._ I would love to go see it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 6, 2019)

thank god that presentation and report is over with, now I don't have to think about it ever again (apart from the results but honest idc anymore)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

An accurate representation of me on TBT.


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> An accurate representation of me on TBT.
> 
> View attachment 228310


Are you saying you're much older than everyone or more mature?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Nox said:


> Are you saying you're much older than everyone or more mature?



Yes


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 6, 2019)

Man I was gonna draw to get back on track for Inktober, but I woke up so early today that I'm tired alot earlier then normal.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

Is it possible for your dreams to be more interesting than your actual life?

I?ve felt like that at times.  Makes me just want to keep sleeping, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2019)

How does an amish person get a dwi?


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Just emailed my tattoo artist about some flash she posted on her Instagram. I'm already booked in with her next month so... oops? Asked my SO to talk me out of it and instead received encouragement to book in. Hoping it's still available!



Artist got back to me and said it's unavailable, but she's going to redraw it for me for a really great price! Just what I needed to hear after a long and extremely stressful day.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 7, 2019)

Everytime I want to go draw to get back on track for Inktober, my dog decides to snuggle with me. She doesn't like it when I have somethin in my lap either (even thou I prefer drawing at my desk). She doesn't like sitting in my lap while I'm at my desk thou.

Maybe I'll try to draw again once she gets up or if not then, after dinner.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm seeing Amish ads. They're after me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm seeing Amish ads. They're after me.



Better than diabetes bean toast? Lol I get some weird **** ads imo.

Also of course my group within class would get one of the more fuzzy short stories.. sigh.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2019)

Hopefully my music's not too loud.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 8, 2019)

Just cleaned my cats litter box and while doing so I improv'd a scene saying "We lookin for gold Cletus!"


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Hopefully my music's not too loud.



Know the feeling! I often end up listening to music at a much lower volume than I'd like because I worry about disturbing people.

Today is going so well compared to yesterday. Having a "I ****ing love my life" day.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2019)

I really should get some sleep.


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2019)

God, every Tuesday SMH


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2019)

People who try to use ?big? words all the time to make themselves appear more intellectual are honestly so funny because they always end up using them incorrectly / in places where they don?t even belong, like I?ve seriously seen it to the point where their sentences are nearly incomprehensible. Not because the vocabulary was so ~expansive~ but because it was used so poorly. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2019)

I feel like people only get the wrong impression of me sometimes in real life because I don’t usually smile unless I’m laughing.  It’s not that I’m overly serious or anything, I just have a neutral expression.

Anyway, sometimes I see these things people do for each other, small acts of kindness or to make someone laugh, and some voice in my head is like, “that’s dumb,” but then I tell that voice to shut up because those sorts of things actually fill me with joy.

I’ve run into some problems and danger in my grades lately, but I’m not giving up because I want to graduate and achieve my dreams so I can help people and protect people like that, or really just help and protect as many people as I possibly can.  I can’t really smile like that, so I want to make sure others can continue to do so, you know?  ^^

Lastly, I just wanted to reiterate for the millionth time how much I love everyone on this site and the site itself.  Please keep being awesome.  C: <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Better than diabetes bean toast? Lol I get some weird **** ads imo.



What the hell is diabetes bean toast lmao


----------



## rianne (Oct 9, 2019)

I need to stop underestimating my lactose intolerance.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2019)

Zane said:


> People who try to use ?big? words all the time to make themselves appear more intellectual are honestly so funny because they always end up using them incorrectly / in places where they don?t even belong, like I?ve seriously seen it to the point where their sentences are nearly incomprehensible. Not because the vocabulary was so ~expansive~ but because it was used so poorly. lol



This. Unless you are writing an academic paper/book at university level, please don't. I love watching people do that cause it's pretty amusing. I mean you are a member/staff of a site not an university professor teaching students, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> What the hell is diabetes bean toast lmao



Toast with some white bean mess on it, got weird ads on Gamefaqs before for it lmao.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes big word hurt.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2019)

I really hope all those companies who are prioritizing Chinese money over basic human decency get what's coming to them.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

I really wonder what would happen to all my animals if I suddenly would disappear


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 9, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I really wonder what would happen to all my animals if I suddenly would disappear



I'm convinced that mine parties everytime I leave for work.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 9, 2019)

There are rumours that Homebase will be demolished and that a block of 300 new apartments will replace the site. New apartments have already been built around that area, and they continue to build *more* flats? Is it all really necessary for the loss of jobs and lack of shops to increase the number of buildings and lose the little land that we have remaining?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2019)

_"You are not a clown. You are the entire circus." - Edgey_



Sheila said:


> Toast with some white bean mess on it, got weird ads on Gamefaqs before for it lmao.



Oh lmao


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _"You are not a clown. You are the entire circus." - Edgey_



when Elton John said 'if our love was just a circus, you'd be a clown by now' i felt that


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

So it's been speculated that planet 9 is actually an ancient black hole right in our backyard!  I'm terrified now


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

The Beach Boys dropped a new album?  What?


----------



## Chicha (Oct 11, 2019)

I haven't been on here forever and I miss it! College & work are keeping me away. But it's been a very happy time for me so I'm content! I'm beyond excited for New Horizons next year. ;v;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 11, 2019)

The Amish wouldn't need so many barns if they weren't hiding something.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

I wonder how long it will take to be completely over it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 11, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I wonder how long it will take to be completely over it



Booze helps, if you have a day to recover.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm waiting for the day this strange pink substance extrudes from my ear holes.  That pink substance being my brain.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2019)

Got home 30 minutes early! 

Spent most of the journey home worried I'd discoloured my boots when decontaminating one of the lab rooms but turns out it was just a white powder that came off with a bit of scrubbing. Panic averted!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2019)

My mom is seriously wack.. smh.

Anyway not looking forward to do my hw even though that book is/was good :/

Oh well got some red wine for tonight


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm starting to half suspect Rod Serling to appear one of these days to explain the entirety of my life before finishing it with "..in the twilight zone"


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 11, 2019)

The Temper Trap are growing on me


----------



## Bcat (Oct 11, 2019)

I just discovered brave browser and I am NEVER going back to firefox or chrome.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

I can't believe MF Doom is back


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 11, 2019)

Should I continue to watch Demon Slayer, start Blue Exrocist or finish season 1 of Mob Phsyco? I know season 2 is out now, but I missed a few last episodes for 1 I think. I got pretty far into too.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

New business plan

Instead of booze, get yourself a boo you can cuddle, and sleep with for a safer alternative called boozzz


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2019)

people are...... annoying..........


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 12, 2019)

More of a reminder to me, don't interrupt Grandma when she's watching her Tom Sellek.



Bcat said:


> I just discovered brave browser and I am NEVER going back to firefox or chrome.



What do you like about it?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)

So not wanna study later ughhh...


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2019)

Go into opticians for free contact lens check-up > spent ?130 on new glasses (50% off!)


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 12, 2019)

Eggs! eggs! E double G S, eggs! My knowledge of eggs is tremendously wide!
somebody tell me where is that lyric line from?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 12, 2019)

I want to make more blog entries. I only made one but I like having a place to post long essays about my towns that don't exactly fit in threads.

I just really like talking about my towns, they're all special to me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)

Who needs politics when you have beer?  - Is basically how Samuel Adams choose to have founding father, Samuel Adams, represent them.  The lesser successful cousin of 2nd President John Adams.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2019)

daily reminder that i miss Mia (gnoixaim) soo much


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)

Thinking about going into random dramatic spurs for no real reason.  
As an example:
Friend: "This thing sure is heavy!"
Me: "NOT AS HEAVY AS MY HEART~~~"


----------



## Bcat (Oct 12, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What do you like about it?



Built in adblocker turned on by default. Faster than both chrome and Firefox, is built with the same engine as chrome so you can use any extension in the chrome store. I made it look so aesthetic with custom themes.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2019)

BEANNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSS

That is all

EDIT: Yes, I am hungry for some beans.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 13, 2019)

I hope I did alright closing at that store. I couldn't find the light switches


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Who needs politics when you have beer?  - Is basically how Samuel Adams choose to have founding father, Samuel Adams, represent them.  The lesser successful cousin of 2nd President John Adams.



Damn good beer, I have to say! Along w/ Rogue, Dogfish Head, Stone, Harpoon, etc. None of that domestic crap like Budweiser or Coors. Gotta go for the micros/craft!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Built in adblocker turned on by default. Faster than both chrome and Firefox, is built with the same engine as chrome so you can use any extension in the chrome store. I made it look so aesthetic with custom themes.



you can customize firefox as well to some extent. honestly i'm good with firefox compared to how it was like 20-30 updates ago when it crashed all the time lol

anyway anti-vaxxers are one of the dumbest people on earth hands down


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Damn good beer, I have to say! Along w/ Rogue, Dogfish Head, Stone, Harpoon, etc. None of that domestic crap like Budweiser or Coors. Gotta go for the micros/craft!



My favorite are Three Floyd's, Magic Hat, Ciderboys, and Lagunitas.  Yeah not a fan of Budweiser.   I'll have it if it's what bought, no problem, but as my own choice?  Never.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2019)

I kept today clear to do absolutely nothing. This led to boredom, so I dyed my hair.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 13, 2019)

“I’m at soup” is probably my favorite thing on the internet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2019)

Influencer culture sucks.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I kept today clear to do absolutely nothing. This led to boredom, so I dyed my hair.



Regretting that I just topped up the colour I already was (bright orange) instead of changing to red. New goal: double-up on hair washes to fade this fast and go a vampy red colour next weekend.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Influencer culture sucks.



A little ironic to think that, yeah?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2019)

Why do I put myself down so much?


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2019)

after a lifetime of never eating in the morning i've lately developed a weird habit of craving breakfast.. like do u KNO how good an omelet sounds about now ;a;


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> after a lifetime of never eating in the morning i've lately developed a weird habit of craving breakfast.. like do u KNO how good an omelet sounds about now ;a;



Wow that's exactly how I am, and what I'm having.  How weird.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Wow that's exactly how I am, and what I'm having.  How weird.



spooky !


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 13, 2019)

I miss not being too tired to do my art projects after work lol. I'm so behind on stuff, I'm ashamed.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 14, 2019)

i wanna draw really bad but school is interfering and theres no time for anything anymorrreeee


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2019)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i wanna draw really bad but school is interfering and theres no time for anything anymorrreeee



basically me w/ everything D:

cant wait for this part of class to be over like this teacher/prof is seriously the worst.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

This place seems alot slower....


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

I really want a pondering sophicated version of "cotton-eye Joe" now for some reason.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2019)

Spent too much money over the weekend so told myself no more spontaneous spending until pay day. Now I'm deliberating clicking the buy button on a black Christmas tree.


----------



## maple22 (Oct 14, 2019)

I scored 29 out of 30 points on a music appreciation quiz last night. I don't know whether to feel good about my surprisingly high score, or if I should feel bad that I missed only one question.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2019)

Uttumori said:


> This place seems alot slower....



OMG HEY WB MAN where u beeeen

also class was better today but uhhh yeah. :/


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2019)

Been wondering why my store is so busy for a Monday. Just found out it's Columbus Day ooops


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

The people that ride the bus with me, lmao.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 14, 2019)

It has come to my attention that I like alot of things in tortillas.

Oh is today Columbus day? It seemed quite slow at work today, esp for a Monday. Weird.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2019)

my cat is so freakin CUTE


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 14, 2019)

Zane said:


> my cat is so freakin CUTE



I need to see pictures. I love kitties.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

I too have a cat.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> This place seems alot slower....



Yeah, because a lot of people left.  Lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 14, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> This place seems alot slower....



Yep it really has slowed down drastically over the past two years 

I really _really_ hope I can land a job up north, it would be great to get something full stop, but it would also be a good experience at true "adulting". The only thing is I'll be moving away from my friends and family here, but it won't be forever. My best friend lives up there so at least I'll have someone ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

UGGGH OH MY GODD

...That job application sucked. It took so long. I'm glad I got it done and over with.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 14, 2019)

I thought for the LONGEST TIME (like until 30 seconds ago) that the Ruby collectible’s eyebrows were her eyes and her actual eyes were her cheeks


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 14, 2019)

Kid, if you were real cool, you'd look cool in their eyes regardless of their sex/age. If you look _only_ "cool" to people of almost the same age to you, that means you're actually not "cool". That means you. are. lame~


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Kid, if you were real cool, you'd look cool in their eyes regardless of their sex/age. If you look _only_ "cool" to people of almost the same age to you, that means you're actually not "cool". That means you. are. lame~



I think you're cool spooky Yuki~  how are things with that typhoon?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I think you're cool spooky Yuki~  how are things with that typhoon?


*puts the crown spookyon my head* Things recovered pretty quickly where I live. Though, looks like it's still a mess in the east Japan.
When there's a typhoon, I see a lot of posts on twetter. It's keyword is "ねこをしまえ", which means "let the strays in your home when it's coming!" or something along those lines.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> *puts the crown spookyon my head* Things recovered pretty quickly where I live. Though, looks like it's still a mess in the east Japan.
> When there's a typhoon, I see a lot of posts on twetter. It's keyword is "ねこをしまえ", which means "let the strays in your home when it's coming!" or something along those lines.



So a lot of homes were lost I take it.  I'm sorry that happened.  Is there a relief program you know of?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

They should make an orange-y/brown version of mori for fall/autumn.....


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> This place seems alot slower....



It's been six years since a mainline AC game came out so naturally interest has dwindled. We're expecting a boom in activity around Feb-Mar 2020.

Woke-up with headcold type symptoms, stomach cramp, and weirdly dehydrated. Back to bed I think.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> It's been six years since a mainline AC game came out so naturally interest has dwindled. We're expecting a boom in activity around Feb-Mar 2020.



thats true, thank the lord we're getting a new one though.


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 15, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> They should make an orange-y/brown version of mori for fall/autumn.....



Wow, you're obsessed with Mori. :] Yeah, I could see that since Mori means thicc forest or...well...I guess just big forest. Ah, it would be nice.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Wow, you're obsessed with Mori. :] Yeah, I could see that since Mori means thicc forest or...well...I guess just big forest. Ah, it would be nice.



I've been thinking of seasonal versions of mori ever since I first saw mori, don't get me wrong though I still *LOVE* green version. If only I could have more than 12 displayed.....


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> So a lot of homes were lost I take it.  I'm sorry that happened.  Is there a relief program you know of?


For cats? Not really. There are a lot of local organizations to support strays, but most of them are regularly running short on funds. Actually, in the crowd funding site I go every so often, there are some projects that ask for donation to help those cats - not only strays made by this typhoon but made by horrific abuses too. - *x*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> For cats? Not really. There are a lot of local organizations to support strays, but most of them are regularly running short on funds. Actually, in the crowd funding site I go every so often, there are some projects that ask for donation to help those cats - not only strays made by this typhoon but made by horrific abuses too. - *x*



Awwww what have you given me.  My heart aches now.  I meant general relief, but I'll definitely look into this for sure.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Awwww what have you given me.  My heart aches now.  I meant general relief, but I'll definitely look into this for sure.


Sorry for making your heart ache, Mello. Mine does too, always. I hope for more people to join to help their life.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

I keep having this dream where I own multiple cats, and I can't tell if it's a dream, or a glimpse into my future as I'm destined to be a crazy cat lady.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

Is it a coincidence that when I have less WAH in my life I become more depressed???


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Speghettifaction is probably my favorite scientific word now.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2019)

why is math so hard and why am i so stupid


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Clicked around some on Wikipedia and ended up on the late Sulli's page (RIP) and wow that bullying for wanting the freedom of no bra and peopled lashed at her like crazy? (I don't know all the details here, but if it's true what it says there people are rude and incredibly narrow-minded). I get maybe South Korea and some fans can be conservative but if you honestly have no better life then forcing someone to hide a nipple like that, get a life.

Honestly it's part of a woman's body here and people can't freaking see a nipple so you gotta hide it in a bra? Jesus ****ing christ.

Also if you need a bra for supporting due to size/age etc. sure go ahead. But I just hate how it's become a norm that you must have it or "lol men gets so horny" mentality. Yes there are places you should at least over it with a shirt or stuff obviously but other than support you don't really need one. Your boobs will get saggy anyway with age.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 15, 2019)

There's a little blackbird building a nest in the small tree outside my bedroom, and it's so cute!! ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Speghettifaction is probably my favorite scientific word now.



I can't get no 

Speghettifaction

... Now that I think about it, that doesn't really fit well.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 15, 2019)

i ate too much nooooooo!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

Me: I'm gonna have to go to bed early tonight, I have an 8am class tomorrow.

Also me at 12am:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can't get no
> 
> Speghettifaction
> 
> ... Now that I think about it, that doesn't really fit well.



I can _roll_ with that


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 15, 2019)

it just occurred to me that the best advice i could give anyone who draws is take your time and go slow in the beginning stages


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2019)

do de do missing more work due to migraines and we don’t get sick days~


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 16, 2019)

I really like some of my usernames on old forums and such, but I have no interest in reconnecting with some of those people.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 16, 2019)

I feel like I should be way more stressed about my project considering it's worth a huge chunk of my grade, and that I was really freaked out yesterday. But I feel completely calm right now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)

Zane said:


> do de do missing more work due to migraines and we don’t get sick days~



Oof, that really sucks man I'm sorry   (really dank lineup btw!) Hope u get better soon!

Anyways I hope it doesn't rain tonight 'knocks on wood' cause idk if I have a good bag to carry stuff in :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh HECK I _really_ want a purple Nintendo DS console. My top choice is the NEW 2DS XL purple (the one that has Mario cart pre-installed even thou I don't play Mario games). If I can't find that then I'll go for the midnight purple 3DS. I want variety in my systems. I don't have one of the NEW systems, and I prefer the larger size of the 3/2 DS XL consoles, they fit better in my hands.

Why does Europe and Japan have to get such pretty consoles? The lavender N2DS LL and Europe's mint and white ACNL themed Nintendo, Japan's pop tart art Nintendo, why? What does America get? One (1) exclusive design for an older system, the galaxy 3DS. I'm tempted to buy the regional exclusive consoles if it not for the fact that I'd have to order those regional exclusive games as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

*tfw there’s 23 members and 1,200+ guests online on the forums*

Are we going to get another new record for the most amount of people on the forums at one time?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh HECK I _really_ want a purple Nintendo DS console. My top choice is the NEW 2DS XL purple (the one that has Mario cart pre-installed even thou I don't play Mario games). If I can't find that then I'll go for the midnight purple 3DS. I want variety in my systems. I don't have one of the NEW systems, and I prefer the larger size of the 3/2 DS XL consoles, they fit better in my hands.
> 
> Why does Europe and Japan have to get such pretty consoles? The lavender N2DS LL and Europe's mint and white ACNL themed Nintendo, Japan's pop tart art Nintendo, why? What does America get? One (1) exclusive design for an older system, the galaxy 3DS. I'm tempted to buy the regional exclusive consoles if it not for the fact that I'd have to order those regional exclusive games as well.



We never got purple nor galaxy in EU though. I'd gladly switch out any LE's for those.

Also just thinking hope I will pass this, and I wish my mom could stop acting worrying parent and actually be interested.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Currently at a steak n shake for the first time in over a decade.  I don't know what emotions to have.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Proud of you TBT




Also, where are these guest coming from?  Was something announced?


----------



## Saylor (Oct 16, 2019)

I just really want a pumpkin cream cheese muffin


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Oof, that really sucks man I'm sorry   (really dank lineup btw!) Hope u get better soon!
> 
> Anyways I hope it doesn't rain tonight 'knocks on wood' cause idk if I have a good bag to carry stuff in :/



thanks so much cool cat!!  It is really annoying because when I woke up yesterday I felt fine but the pain started literally while I was on the way to work -.-'  I wish Tylenol and stuff actually freakin worked. Lol

I wish u best of luck with the rain! *shakes a stick at the sky*



Stella-Io said:


> I need to see pictures. I love kitties.





Spoiler








using my controller as a pillow so i couldn't play


----------



## Bcat (Oct 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Proud of you TBT
> View attachment 228405
> 
> 
> Also, where are these guest coming from?  Was something announced?



N I C E

- - - Post Merge - - -

real talk tho: they're probably bots


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Bcat said:


> N I C E
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> real talk tho: they're probably bots



But why though?  We're just a sleepy little forum is all


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2019)

Zane said:


> thanks so much cool cat!!  It is really annoying because when I woke up yesterday I felt fine but the pain started literally while I was on the way to work -.-'  I wish Tylenol and stuff actually freakin worked. Lol
> 
> I wish u best of luck with the rain! *shakes a stick at the sky*
> 
> ...



Baby! Using the controller as a pillow, so cute Nice controller btw, pretty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

Me at 12pm: I'm gonna make sure that I get my essay done at a decent time so I don't go to bed too late!

Also me, at 1am, still working on the final paragraph:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

What the hell is fear essence


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> What the hell is fear essence



Looked it up on youtube. Looks like the title of a quest in Destiny 2.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 17, 2019)

why is there nearly 2000 guests online right now?


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> What the hell is fear essence



It's like snail essence, but it's harvested from spirits. Use it to restore your collection of decaying severed heads to the peak of their lifeless glory. It's a surefire way to impress all the ghouls on eDisharmony!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> why is there nearly 2000 guests online right now?



The bots are taking over. Run.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

Fear essence?

I thought I got away from that on here


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

I hope I don’t come off as rude or brash both IRL and on here... I do my best to be as kind as possible to everyone, but sometimes my mood changes to something that could make me say something as such.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I hope I don’t come off as rude or brash both IRL and on here... I do my best to be as kind as possible to everyone, but sometimes my mood changes to something that could make me say something as such.



If it makes you feel better, you haven't come across as rude or anything close to that for me. Anyways, we're all human; we have our moments. There's no need to apologize.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

I just knew after 6 years of being here, that there's a "infraction" tab on the profile page!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I just knew after 6 years of being here, that there's a "infraction" tab on the profile page!



And only after 3 months mine is already loaded


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I just knew after 6 years of being here, that there's a "infraction" tab on the profile page!



lmao I learned that too after I was naughty on here for the first time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> I hope I don’t come off as rude or brash both IRL and on here... I do my best to be as kind as possible to everyone, but sometimes my mood changes to something that could make me say something as such.



^yeah what dawn said. We all have bad moments where our worst selves come out, but I don't think anyone here sees you as rude.  Be kind to yourself man.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I just knew after 6 years of being here, that there's a "infraction" tab on the profile page!



My first infraction was for post quality.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> And only after 3 months mine is already loaded





Reginald Fairfield said:


> My first infraction was for post quality.


Hahahahaha!! xD
Mine was inappropriate content.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

lol I think mine was post quality too.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> lol I think mine was post quality too.


Hmm, sounds odd. Haven't seen you posting something pointless in a long while though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

I haven't gotten a warning or infraction for two years, but I remember getting a bunch for mini-modding. Idk what was going on back then, but it hasn't happened in a long time so that's good.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks, everyone.  I will be more kind to myself from here on out.  

—-

On an unrelated note, I decided to change my aesthetic back to a blue one I had before in honor of TBT (Throwback Thursday), and also because I want something a little more masculine than what I had and because it fits my username/name the best, lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2019)

i call it bold & brash


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Hmm, sounds odd. Haven't seen you posting something pointless in a long while though.



Oh I can get inappropriate real quick. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i call it bold & brash



more like: belongs in the trash


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

Good to see the thread about abortion got closed. It was really honestly not nice to look at.
People who are still young, haven't fully even taken care of themselves or in the role of pouring love/taking care of another life that's not theirs discussing abortion, it was so dumb.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 17, 2019)

I really want to learn some kind of martial arts or dance but idk which one


----------



## Bizhiins (Oct 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Good to see the thread about abortion got closed. It was really honestly not nice to look at.
> People who are still young, haven't fully even taken care of themselves or in the role of pouring love/taking care of another life that's not theirs discussing abortion, it was so dumb.



I agree, it was getting out of hand


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

I've been rewatching the _Ace Attorney_ bloopers and laughing my head off at some of the stuff they say.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> On an unrelated note, I decided to change my aesthetic back to a blue one I had before in honor of TBT (Throwback Thursday), and also because I want something a little more masculine than what I had and because it fits my username/name the best, lol



RIP Riley's waifu lol


I found this instrumental 80's-pop-esque song that was written in 2015, and I just want to write lyrics for it sooo much. It really sounds like it needs lyrics!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2019)

Man, I can't wait for thanksgiving...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> RIP Riley's waifu lol
> 
> 
> I found this instrumental 80's-pop-esque song that was written in 2015, and I just want to write lyrics for it sooo much. It really sounds like it needs lyrics!



Was Dark Pit his waifu?


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Good to see the thread about abortion got closed. It was really honestly not nice to look at.
> People who are still young, haven't fully even taken care of themselves or in the role of pouring love/taking care of another life that's not theirs discussing abortion, it was so dumb.





Bizhiins said:


> I agree, it was getting out of hand




If a thread has been locked it's not okay to then bring your opinions on it into this or any other threads.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 18, 2019)

Are forum bells going up along with fear essence? Mine are at 764 before this post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks like it went up after starting a thread.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hmm...

Is green Mario canon?


----------



## Heyden (Oct 18, 2019)

I had 2 English final exams, one on Thursday and Friday. The one on Thursday was at 9:50am, SO I just assumed the one on Friday (today) was at 9:50am too, but it was actually starting at 9:25am, unknown to me.

BUT I had a dream (nightmare?) I came late to school and I missed out on the test completely, so I had a weird instinct to just arrive at school early in the case of traffic and whatnot, and everyone was entering the exam room as I arrived. Thank God for whatever provoked that dream. This exam towards 50% of my final mark so it freaks me out how much 25 minutes could've messed up my whole year's efforts lol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 18, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> If a thread has been locked it's not okay to then bring your opinions on it into this or any other threads.


Oh. Didn't know that, sorry.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 18, 2019)

I was there pogchamp


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

My random thought/opinion is that I hate Pocket Camp lol that just crossed my mind. Also I have five upcoming exams and I haven't even started. I hate that I'm so lazy ):


----------



## rianne (Oct 18, 2019)

I need to get more allergy meds waaaah my stupidly delicate sinuses.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

Bagels. With cinnamon honey butter on them.

I should go eat breakfast.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2019)

_"Objection! That was... objectionable."_


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2019)

you can't tell anybody anything without them repeating it and spreading it all over the place


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

Zane said:


> you can't tell anybody anything without them repeating it and spreading it all over the place



Time to spread this everywhere
No I'm joking

I still want a purple Nintendo system. I went in one GameStop and they had it but a new one. I'm tryin to save some money by getting a used one.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

Does anyone know why I’m so tired when it’s not even midnight here yet?  My friend got tired as well.  This must be the work of an enemy Stand... they lure us to sleep using their Stand, and then they strike


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 19, 2019)

I applied for a brand ambassador in a website that sells natural and organic products. I hope I accept.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 19, 2019)

found a new love for peanut butter and nutella


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

they were not telling a lit when they said u needed that many orbs man... and you need 75 of the highest merge tier..... bruh...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2019)

I told my uncle just now about my job interview on Tuesday, and he congratulated me. I got a much more better (and normal) reaction from him than my mother. c:

...Also, I'm still thinking about some Ace Attorney stuff. 



DaisyFan said:


> I applied for a brand ambassador in a website that sells natural and organic products. I hope I accept.



I hope you get the job! <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2019)

i got fear essence when i wasn't even online


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 19, 2019)

Echoes of the past
Each whispering shades
Of my former self
Soon to be laid to rest.

Time to start a new chapter. Curious to see where life takes me.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

I don’t know if anyone remembers, but my brother had surgery around the beginning of the month... there was literally nothing wrong with his knee when they did the procedure. It still boggles my mind... :’3​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 19, 2019)

So much seems to have happened here today.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2019)

Dyed my hair red today. Def feels more 'me' than my last two colours (purple and orange) have.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

how are all of you getting all these fear essences​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2019)

I want pumpkin chocolate chip cookies but I probably shouldnt spend my money like that :{


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 19, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> how are all of you getting all these fear essences​


That's what I've been wondering as well..

So, this morning it's making me laugh. My ex is visiting me and trying to greet my baby girl#2, in order to be friends with her. And she's never going to see his face - keeps looking away. XD XD!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2019)

I kinda want to change my avatar to a picture I drew of one of my AC villagers who wears a hockey mask like Jason Voorhees.


But idk, I like my laughy gengar boi too soooooooo


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

I want to make pixel art.

I just don't know how.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2019)

how do I get spirit tokens?? idk how things work here


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

I see my boyfriend in 6 days after not seeing him for a year and a half... ;o; Super nervous ;w;​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2019)

Nox said:


> how do I get spirit tokens?? idk how things work here



By participating in events made by the staff. Nothing's happening yet, we gotta wait until the voting part is done. YOu might want to check on the thread on the Bulletin Board to get caught up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2019)

_"Hey! I'm walkin' here, I'M WALKIN' HERE!"_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

Kinda hungry right now... >w>​


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 19, 2019)

imagine being happy
that sounds like a dream

- - - Post Merge - - -

LMAOOOOOO, you are too funny. you never cared though !


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2019)

Just some Ace Attorney bloopers.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 19, 2019)

What's with the over abundance of post lately?  I thought I went overboard being top post at 50 one time.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Oct 20, 2019)

Why does TV food always look so damn good? :c


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

Typing pinky out to keep it classy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2019)

Someone pls get me this hoodie ty


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

^^ That jacket is a masterpiece right there man.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

If we're theoretically our own little planets then it makes sense that this world is trashy.


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2019)

thebelltree tree... she be UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

I feel really alone


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

Why phone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2019)

Ngl one of the best things about Banjo-Kazooie is when you collect a Jiggy (jigsaw piece) and Banjo goes GUH-HUH!


Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 21, 2019)

I'd like an outlet where I can be a little less family friendly.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm glad i started playing neko atsume again



Spoiler: cat butt!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

Found my haven


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 22, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Found my haven
> 
> View attachment 228502



Too bare, needs more stuffed animals.

I should be asleep. I need to be asleep. Why does my manager expect me to be both a night owl and morning person, closing then waking up at 7am? Way to **** my sleep schedule.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Might go grab a midnight snack :0​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Too bare, needs more stuffed animals.
> 
> I should be asleep. I need to be asleep. Why does my manager expect me to be both a night owl and morning person, closing then waking up at 7am? Way to **** my sleep schedule.



True, or a fridge


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone know any good songs for waking someone up?


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Anyone know any good songs for waking someone up?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

I am so tired OTL...

Didn't get enough sleep ;w;​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

I can't stop eating chicken liver, so cheap and so delightful, someone help.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 22, 2019)

I have consumed an ungodly amount of sugar. I won't sleep for a week.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 22, 2019)

I reaaaaaallly hope I don't work Saturday, cause I'm pretty sure I work Sunday. Please, please if I work Saturday make it a closing


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)

Why does it taste like my Thorazine pills are sugar-coated?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Anyone know any good songs for waking someone up?



A while ago when an old apartment neighbor was keeping me up, while he was up with a guest making noises, I went with the Chicken Dance.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)

This is a terrible 
 Idea. I am wasted


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I reaaaaaallly hope I don't work Saturday, cause I'm pretty sure I work Sunday. Please, please if I work Saturday make it a closing



The website to view my work schedule is down, like always at this time. I need it to be up so I can be disappointed already.

Edit: I DON'T WORK SATURDAY YESSSSS


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 22, 2019)

He may be He must be trying my patience. Or my strength.


----------



## Pondo (Oct 23, 2019)

I hope New Horizons has a flashlight, because I just realized I watered my flowers at like 4am (in-game time) and I realized, wow my character must be surprised that she knows the town like the inside of her house or she would probably fall in the lake and nobody would be awake to fish her out. (Yes, I'm well aware it's a video game and that I'm controlling my character. I'm being silly.)


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Random thought, have you ever seen someone post replies for the entire first page of the basement? no just me?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Random thought, have you ever seen someone post replies for the entire first page of the basement? no just me?



yeah i think people have done that more or less...

also man i wish these thing could have better drop rates ughhhh


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

The nerve of some people


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

"Yes, I'll take a coffee with extra tears, and no sugar please."


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2019)

Huh, so that guitar riff was from a song by Metallica. I've always wondered where it came from. Pretty sick guitar playing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 23, 2019)

Shiny Alolan Dugrio gives me a mental image of three Guy Fieris coming out of the ground.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2019)

How do I plural Guy Fieri?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 24, 2019)

A 
Cha
Cha
Cha
Cha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2019)

Someone made an inappropriate joke on the school bus, and it was hilarious.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 24, 2019)

Today just feels like a day to stay up all night in soft blankets.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Someone made an inappropriate joke on the school bus, and it was hilarious.



Do you remember it?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 24, 2019)

So.. no ban war? （￣s￣


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> So.. no ban war? （￣s￣



Would have been fun to see that play out. Guess it would have been too much to clean up in the end. 

Also, fitting that you got a red name considering your username.


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2019)

red team ftw


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2019)

Nox said:


> red team ftw



Us reds got to stick together... I’m a red shirt, and I know a blue shirt when I see ‘em

This is obviously Star Trek now.

Or Red vs. Blue the show by RoosterTeeth


----------



## Seroja (Oct 24, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Today just feels like a day to stay up all night in soft blankets.



sounds so cozy

--

I'm starting a new diet and exercise routine. Hoping I will stick with it and get results


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Us reds got to stick together... I’m a red shirt, and I know a blue shirt when I see ‘em
> 
> This is obviously Star Trek now.
> 
> Or Red vs. Blue the show by RoosterTeeth



Oh no... don't let the red shirts die!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2019)

Okay, not going to be around for this.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 25, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Would have been fun to see that play out. Guess it would have been too much to clean up in the end.
> 
> Also, fitting that you got a red name considering your username.


Too much? ...But that's their joooob!! Do it! Let me ban you allllll! (Not you, Silver, and not you Mello either.)


----------



## Dim (Oct 25, 2019)

Red names
Blue names
Long names
Short names
Good names
Bad names


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2019)

Almost there.... :3​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you remember it?



Hahah, of course. I don't think I should post it here though


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2019)

Treated to lunch by someone at work (he paid for all 8 of us ) and then got told we could leave 3hrs early.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 25, 2019)

I wish I didn't have work today and had the 2 days off I was scheduled for. But tomorrow I have a day off and I'm going to some craft and plants shows. I will be DAMMED if work calls asking me to fill in the day of. I already made plans, let me enjoy my days off!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2019)

someone do this essay paper thing for me :^^^)


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2019)

oh i’m admin. Lol “activate big avatar”


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> someone do this essay paper thing for me :^^^)



Bruh essays... rip indeed. I believe in you though, you got this


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 25, 2019)

Boys suck lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2019)

So hungry but no food!


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2019)

finally the weekend tomorrow i can hopefully work on entries for the monster mash up and villager creation events 8) missed all the fun of the coloured usernames boooo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Bruh essays... rip indeed. I believe in you though, you got this



Thank you.. I'm not even sure I got some stuff right so I'm just gonna like write something hope I pass lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2019)

Honestly of all the shinies I could've gotten during this Halloween event on Pokemon GO, I'm simultaneously slightly disappointed and really happy that it was a shiny mimikyu-costume Pikachu lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly of all the shinies I could've gotten during this Halloween event on Pokemon GO, I'm simultaneously slightly disappointed and really happy that it was a shiny mimikyu-costume Pikachu lol
> 
> View attachment 228585



That is so cool.  

Mimikyu is my favourite Pok?mon. That costume improves Pikachu so much.


----------



## Zura (Oct 26, 2019)

I wonder if we'll ever be able to create our own blackholes. Then humans would have control over space time.

I'm sure one day we'll start harvesting power directly from the sun and that will exponentially speed up its death. I cant imagine what we'd do to preserve the earth after that. Although, we'd probably would've already left earth by then and have ways of surviving out in space.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2019)

All hail coffee. I don't know how I can live without it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> All hail coffee. I don't know how I can live without it.



yesss same chica <3

also glad i got something written ig.. maaan kms


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2019)

Sheila said:


> also glad i got something written ig.. maaan kms



Ngl but that made me think of this Spongebob episode


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2019)

Funny how to get the awful taste of Jalapeno out of my mouth I eat a red bell pepper. I got a dollar, no more eating straight up Japalpenos for me :'D


----------



## lord (Oct 26, 2019)

HURRY UP -_____________________________________________________-


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 27, 2019)

Banner is now lively. So cute<3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 27, 2019)

my cat rarely sleeps on anyone's chest and today wanted to cuddle with me
so she tried to step on my stomach to go on my chest but im extremely ticklish and started laughing and rolling around so she left

no wonder she never does it :'(


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2019)

I watched an episode of Pokemon that made me cry again.



Spoiler



It’s the episode from Pokemon Sun and Moon: Ultra Legends where Mallow regrets saying she hated her mom before her mom died of sickness, and Tapu Fini brings back her mom temporarily so they can patch things over and everything.  Ash also sees Stoutland again temporarily and Stoutland helps teach Torracat a new move



The resolution made me happy though c:


----------



## rianne (Oct 27, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I watched an episode of Pokemon that made me cry again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pls stop chopping onions in this thread bro. ;___________;

--

I have takoyaki flavored Pringles then a container of fresh blackberries beside it. Balanced diet definitely.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2019)

Weird dreams again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


>



I was having a pretty "bleh" day until i saw this, thank you 

also "ladies and *gentleblyats*"


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Saw this Muslim lady on the train with a Monkey D. Luffy backpack. Respect.

Also these Polish people cussing in the queue in the grocery store lmao


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2019)

Why does Thorazine taste sweet?


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2019)

strange doll is like the bootleg u get when u buy weird doll on ebay i love it i want it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

Zane said:


> strange doll is like the bootleg u get when u buy weird doll on ebay i love it i want it



LMAO YES.

Also man this smoothie was so gud shoulda bought another


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

I want to head over to that boba shop but they dont open until 7pm!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

I say "I'm too lazy to get up, and answer" to every knock-knock joke.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't wanna live in this ant world anymore:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I watched an episode of Pokemon that made me cry again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boi what are you watching this on, I've been really wanting to watch the Pokemon anime lately lol


Especially the Hoenn anime, I love gen 3 so I've been dying to see Pokemon Advanced forever ugh


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Boi what are you watching this on, I've been really wanting to watch the Pokemon anime lately lol
> 
> 
> Especially the Hoenn anime, I love gen 3 so I've been dying to see Pokemon Advanced forever ugh




Just from Pokemon.com, lol... I don’t know if they have every episode there or not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Just from Pokemon.com, lol... I don’t know if they have every episode there or not.



I actually just found every episode of the Advanced anime on there!! 

I'm prepared to binge watch it all week lol ;w;


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2019)

Good LORD, I watch a few vids of pets and wild animals, next thing I know Youtube is recommending weird ass videos of cats giving birth or snails having sex! >~>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Good LORD, I watch a few vids of pets and wild animals, next thing I know Youtube is recommending weird ass videos of cats giving birth or snails having sex! >~>



I'm so sorry for your loss of sanity

But now I'm a bit perplexed lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Good LORD, I watch a few vids of pets and wild animals, next thing I know Youtube is recommending weird ass videos of cats giving birth or snails having sex! >~>



How do snails do that?


----------



## Dim (Oct 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How do snails do that?


didn't watch it so idk, and tbh I don't want to know lol


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How do snails do that?



Not gonna get deep into it, but basically they impale each other with their sharp needle-like "darts", and it all goes downhill from there.

(I only know this because I cared for snails i found in my garden, i promise)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello, insomnia, my old friend! How have you been?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 29, 2019)

Imagine all humanity wiped out leaving only the vast empty.  What will become of our conscience?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2019)

I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

^Story of my life LOL!


----------



## Dim (Oct 29, 2019)

wahhhhh


lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

Hmmm ahh i just hope I will not get an F on this paper now lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 29, 2019)

I remember elementary school


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Godspeed, Martha!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm over halloween, can it be over yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I'm over halloween, can it be over yet?



same

also trying to eat some food but im not hungry and i'm trying to fix this paper like.. kill me


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2019)

holy crap i wanna go to sleeeeeep 
i still have almost 15 mins left of my lunch this day is going so ridiculously slow u.u


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2019)

a few days ago i got lazy and sharpened some pencils onto my floor (i don’t have a trash bin in my bedroom) thinking that i was just gonna vacuum it up later buuuut there it still sits


----------



## Bcat (Oct 29, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I'm over halloween, can it be over yet?



NO. Give me more SP00k. I don't have enough spook


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2019)

I wanted to paint my nails to match my costume for Halloween, but last minute changes to the schedule make me have no time to properly do my nails without severely smudging them.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2019)

This is actually too good to be honest.  XD


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 29, 2019)

Just trying to re-connect with people I don't talk with often or haven't talked to in a long time. I've just been feeling slightly more social in general recently, I guess.


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 30, 2019)

I really wanna make some simple SCP themed commissions here on the forums, but I don't know if people will be interested, or if I'll be able to keep up if I get demand.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

It’s been a day/two days since I went back home >.>

When will I see my friends and my boyfriend again ; A ;​


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2019)

I think I can do it by tonight but holy **** these questions kill meee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm officially an 8-year member today


I feel kinda old lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2019)

About an hour ago a little girl coming out of her nursery Halloween party pointed to me and asked, "Daddy, what's that person dressed up as?" He looked at me and responded, "I don't know." 

Answer: grumpy genderbending scientist with neon hair. And it's not a costume.


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

I think I might be coming down with something...


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

My brothers don't do something and I somehow become responsible for it. Seems fair.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2019)

Vrisnem's post reminded me how children are so damn rude. Little gremlins.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2019)

I just spammed my friend with over twenty texts that were just basically me fangirling over Miles Edgeworth. I can't believe my friend doesn't think he's hot.


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

If parents wanna complain about candy with nuts/peanut butter in the food bowl then fine, more Snicker's and Reese's for me.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 30, 2019)

If zombies are so stupid, how do they know they need *BRRAAAIIINNZ*?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

I’m feeling deeply bothered by a lot of things and now there’s nowhere to talk about it and no one to talk to about it... I’m going to go crazy 8_8


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I’m feeling deeply bothered by a lot of things and now there’s nowhere to talk about it and no one to talk to about it... I’m going to go crazy 8_8



Hey man, just letting you know I'll probably stay up awhile, so hmu if you wanna let off some steam c: 

EDIT: I realized that you're offline now. Feel free to vent to me whenever though okay? <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 31, 2019)

John Wick said:


> If zombies are so stupid, how do they know they need *BRRAAAIIINNZ*?



There is a reason given for that in one of the "___ of the Living Dead" movies. I forgot what it was.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 31, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a reason given for that in one of the "___ of the Living Dead" movies. I forgot what it was.



Me old mate REG!
I'm thinking it's good to see you. ^_^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 31, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Me old mate REG!
> I'm thinking it's good to see you. ^_^



Good seeing you. Glad you came back.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I just spammed my friend with over twenty texts that were just basically me fangirling over Miles Edgeworth. I can't believe my friend doesn't think he's hot.



He is not sorry. Also future note to self: entries should all be meme stuff in events.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shinichi said:


> I’m feeling deeply bothered by a lot of things and now there’s nowhere to talk about it and no one to talk to about it... I’m going to go crazy 8_8



Yeah while I can understand they close it for now, I don't know if they expected to be all-clean with lots of younger members(and older idk) that can't "behave" in it. It will always be drama on sites so either you have it or you have not, you just have to deal with people not behaving anyway if you have one.

Anyway really glad they are screening a movie I haven't seen in forever and I hope I can get tix for it!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

Like yeah I might have posted something bad so I'm not blaming anyone individual but yeah I think you gotta be consequent with such a thread, there are also some, maybe me that will post outside what might be allowed since it's been a vent thread. :3

anyway, man born in the wrong era so hard.


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, looks like I'm the one handing out the candy this year since my dad works late and my brothers "Don't want to do it."


----------



## Aquari (Oct 31, 2019)

Nox said:


> Well, looks like I'm the one handing out the candy this year since my dad works late and my brothers "Don't want to do it."



or better yet, place an empty bowl out with a "please take one" sign and keep all the candy for yourself ;}


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> or better yet, place an empty bowl out with a "please take one" sign and keep all the candy for yourself ;}



Ehh my mom decided not to put the snicker's in so nothing else matters to me

Dunno why my brother can't do it though, he's in the living all the time anyways...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Oct 31, 2019)

I am a supporter of the LGBT+ community, and I am wondering if I say to someone "I feel like this gay couple on TV are makes me feel uncomfortable, only because it looks awkward."

Does this sound "homophobic" to you?


Because although I've said previously, I can sometimes think the same about any relationship. Some straight couples make me feel uncomfortable. Just someone replied to me on Facebook accused me of being homophobic.


And when I reply this, do I sound like I am slightly a romantic phobic?


I love most couples, but just someone replied to me on a Facebook page.


There is nothing wrong with romance, but sometimes it feels uncomfortable. Especially when the love goes way too far.


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2019)

so many new games use auto save now ew i hate it


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I am a supporter of the LGBT+ community, and I am wondering if I say to someone "I feel like this gay couple on TV are makes me feel uncomfortable, only because it looks awkward."
> 
> Does this sound "homophobic" to you?
> 
> ...



No, not entirely. If it looks awkward, it might be. It could be something forced, like the creators of the show/book/whatever threw it in there just to appeal to the LGBTQ+ or get higher ratings. People just need to portray it as a regular relationship; being in a gay or lesbian relationship isn't any better (it's almost worse due to other people's backlash) then a hetero one. There are ups and downs, it's not some super magical love-dovey potion.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 31, 2019)

Literally no trick-or-treaters have visited my area all night, so now I have this massive bowl of chocolate. Not that I'm complaining. That will last me quite a while.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Oct 31, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> No, not entirely. If it looks awkward, it might be. It could be something forced, like the creators of the show/book/whatever threw it in there just to appeal to the LGBTQ+ or get higher ratings. People just need to portray it as a regular relationship; being in a gay or lesbian relationship isn't any better (it's almost worse due to other people's backlash) then a hetero one. There are ups and downs, it's not some super magical love-dovey potion.



Thank you so much! That's the word, forced! That's why it is so uncomfortable, because forced looks awkward. These two characters' actresses are married to male actors, and that's probably why it looks forced, or them feeling pressured to appeal to the LGBTQ+ community.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2019)

Spoiler:  



It's looking quite festive here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, I did a dumb ass thing. Now my family's screaming about me in the kitchen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And they're just going crazy. :')


----------



## rianne (Oct 31, 2019)

Just waiting for the fever to break today. . .idk how I survived for almost 5 (maybe 6?) hours at work when my temperature was 102.7 F _and _I was in my Halloween costume too. Driving was 5much difficulty.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2019)

Nevermind, just a random thought


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 1, 2019)

i'm watching 10 years improvement sketchbook tours and they are so inspiring


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 1, 2019)

I do like the floating poo emoji. Couldn't tell what the other one was.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Literally no trick-or-treaters have visited my area all night, so now I have this massive bowl of chocolate. Not that I'm complaining. That will last me quite a while.



It was halloween last night for me (Australia) and no trick or treaters knocked on my door either.
They have every other year.

My street was dead. DEAD.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

So much poop!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2019)

Rainbow gay poop emojis ftw <3

aaanyways bad quality stockings i bought apparently already starting to rip up the seams lol...


----------



## Darby (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

Im addicted to reese's peanut butter cups ...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

I thought a bug was crawling down my screen for a sec but then realized it was just the falling poop on this page.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2019)

when u google for emy jackson(japanese singer raised in the uk) u only get that dumb model and michael jackson.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

I forgot how fun Bioshock was.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2019)

I’ve been chugging it along all week putting in hard work and being there for my friends, but I’m super tired because I didn’t get good sleep last night.  I kind of just need today to relax to be honest before I start studying again.  I’m remaining positive though because my friends are going through even more difficult things than I am.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2019)

college applications suck


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2019)

my back hurrrrrtts this isn’t a random thought but the thread is still ded


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 1, 2019)

Not being able to tell when tokens have been distributed, for what events, and not knowing for sure how many tokens I will get (Counting Cavities damn) stresses me out. One of the threads submissions close Nov 2 (tomorrow) but there's no guarantee that tokens will be distributed right after that. Distributing them takes time and I know the staff are busy with this event now, going throu all submissions making sure they follow the rules, then putting out tokens. I wished I could have gotten a collectable on Halloween but I'm waiting to see if I am able to get a strange doll. If not I already have enough for what I want. But also I have to catch restocked at a good time. Stressy stressy. Nvm this there is a schedule now.

Idk it seems like I've been more stressed then usual lately, like I'm also stressing more about stuff then I normally am.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2019)

Also yeah, really hope they re-open the "What's Bothering You?" thread soon. :/


----------



## Bcat (Nov 1, 2019)

^yah same... :/


----------



## Dim (Nov 1, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also yeah, really hope they re-open the "What's Bothering You?" thread soon. :/


Completely wasn't necessary to shut it down completely but w/e


----------



## John Wick (Nov 1, 2019)

What do they mean, when a tree falls in a forest and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound. 

Depending where you are there could be birds, bears, otters, skunks, squirrels, mountain lions. The list is endless.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 1, 2019)

whoo depression


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2019)

Next time I have a thought like that, I should follow throu. I technically did, but not in the way I was thinking. I need to be more adamant.

Also I need to sleep. I'm kinda tired and there isn't anythin to do rn.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2019)

i miss the 3DS, it’s such a cool little system and i’m obsessed with the look of it. i love the switch n everything, just sad there’s no new 3ds games anymore ;/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also yeah, really hope they re-open the "What's Bothering You?" thread soon. :/



They closed it again??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm honestly suprised that it took me three days to realize this lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 2, 2019)

Should have screencapped the other floating thing, it looked like a weird butt.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> They closed it again??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm honestly suprised that it took me three days to realize this lol



yeah some ppl were not behaving.. but honestly its a drama forum what to expect but yeah same.

anyways as for a bother i wonder whats going on w my salary


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a headache and have literally done nothing all day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah some ppl were not behaving.. but honestly its a drama forum what to expect but yeah same.



Yeah p much
now I'm sad cause I have nowhere to vent lol

I have to start reading this book for my history class and I really don't want to dfgksgd
Although it's only 285 pages so that's not too bad I guess.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 2, 2019)

I woke up at 3am and stayed like that. I need mental help. Oof, that is like...4 hours of sleep. I've recently been playing ACNL not as much as well. :/


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

My mom needs to take a ****ing chill pill!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My mom needs to take a ****ing chill pill!



so does mine like jfc.

also ppl who censor like tr*mp or r*pe just to get away with ****... you only look dumb.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 2, 2019)

Let?s start a ?has a mom who need to chill? club


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Let’s start a ‘has a mom who need to chill’ club



Oh def. My mom isn't like crazy in that she's really rude or loses her *** easily, but she's  an overbearing helicopter mom who can't seem to let me or my brother go (even though he's a legal adult and I'm almost there, plus we're both kinda on our own). A week or so ago I was talking to her on the phone and when I stopped to talk to someone in the hallway, she quickly assumed that I was being attacked and that they took my phone. She said she was about to call the police, I'm not even kidding.

In that sense, she has _no chill at all_.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh def. My mom isn't like crazy in that she's really rude or loses her *** easily, but she's  an overbearing helicopter mom who can't seem to let me or my brother go (even though he's a legal adult and I'm almost there, plus we're both kinda on our own). A week or so ago I was talking to her on the phone and when I stopped to talk to someone in the hallway, she quickly assumed that I was being attacked and that they took my phone. She said she was about to call the police, I'm not even kidding.
> 
> In that sense, she has _no chill at all_.



remind my parents are the worst chopper parents ever like jeez im soon 28 let me live -_-


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

Hope I get that bottle!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2019)

Spoiler:  Gonna vent here because the thread is still closed



Started feeling down, and I eventually ended up thinking about my mother. She just doesn't like me at all. She has no trouble telling me how worthless I am, or how she doesn't believe in me. She was talking on the phone with my uncle today, and said that I couldn't handle having a job. I was in the room the entire time, eating lunch with the family. I don't understand. In the past, she has said she wanted to adopt a child than have me, right in front of my face to another one of my family members. That family member at least knew better than to say that sort thing about your child it seemed, because then he told my mother not to say that. She doesn't like me. In the past, she has physically assaulted me and has threatened me with a knife. She has mocked and laughed at me when I had mental breakdowns, or screamed me when I was upset. She said that I'm ugly, and that she doesn't even want to look at me. She said that I don't have any mental illnesses at all. She said that I'm lazy and irresponsible just like my dad, and that I'm a freeloader. She says that once I turn 18, she can't wait to kick me out of the house and cancel my therapy sessions because they're useless. I'm pretty damaged. I'm made to think that I'm worthless, and sometimes, I believe that. Right now I do.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:  Gonna vent here because the thread is still closed
> 
> 
> 
> Started feeling down, and I eventually ended up thinking about my mother. She just doesn't like me at all. She has no trouble telling me how worthless I am, or how she doesn't believe in me. She was talking on the phone with my uncle today, and said that I couldn't handle having a job. I was in the room the entire time, eating lunch with the family. I don't understand. In the past, she has said she wanted to adopt a child than have me, right in front of my face to another one of my family members. That family member at least knew better than to say that sort thing about your child it seemed, because then he told my mother not to say that. She doesn't like me. In the past, she has physically assaulted me and has threatened me with a knife. She has mocked and laughed at me when I had mental breakdowns, or screamed me when I was upset. She said that I'm ugly, and that she doesn't even want to look at me. She said that I don't have any mental illnesses at all. She said that I'm lazy and irresponsible just like my dad, and that I'm a freeloader. She says that once I turn 18, she can't wait to kick me out of the house and cancel my therapy sessions because they're useless. I'm pretty damaged. I'm made to think that I'm worthless, and sometimes, I believe that. Right now I do.



Hey there, Dawn.  Just wanted to say that it’s wrong of her to do that and that I’m so proud of you for working so hard in order to better your life.  Never believe you’re worthless and never give up.  You’re one of the only people to ever offer me somewhere to vent and to help me out when I’m in need.  And you do the same for others too.  You’re there for people when they need it, and that, my friend, is worth more than anything.  If you ever need to talk, I’m here for you too.  <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2019)

sleep need.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2019)

God damn it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm strongly starting to believe that the blade drop is seriously bugged. Spent like a couple of weeks in between paper writing and it's still not dropping, 5% is definitely supposed to drop before that weeks time. I even got less % drop rates before that time, so either their RNG likes to **** me a lot, or it just doesn't drop. Hope I can get an answer from the bug report team


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

I forgot to participate in some of the events and now I'm one spirit token away from getting a Wix/Pierrot candy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

all these damn literature u need for class and u cant get em as ebooks either ****


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2019)

Wish I had some of those right about now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

I'll never get over the cat's face in the last pic lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

i hate europe timezones and the fact that i live in one when it comes to event.. how bad would it be to do like 5 pm est instead? lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't know what to think of anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm still salty that the "What's Bothering You" thread is closed. Now we gotta spam our negative nonsense in this thread or elsewhere. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I hate when a thread gets closed cause one person or a few select people ruin it for everyone else. I've seen this happen many times and it's just stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm still salty that the "What's Bothering You" thread is closed. Now we gotta spam our negative nonsense in this thread or elsewhere.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I hate when a thread gets closed cause one person or a few select people ruin it for everyone else. I've seen this happen many times and it's just stupid.



yeah as I posted there and maybe here; either you have one or you don't. there will always be people who try to ruin it so you gotta be consequent imo. collective punishments are never good ideas.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2019)

Ya know as cool as it would be to have a rare collectable (strange doll) I want the Wix candy more. Yes I could get the doll then buy the Wix candy, but I like it so much more better when I participated in an event and I bought the collectables myself (excluding the popsicle, blue hybrids, ice cream swirl ect... cause I wasn't around for those events). I think once I get my other 6 spirit tokens I'll get a Pierrot candy to go with my Wix candy. Cause MAN do I want a Wix candy.

Edit: Bought the Wix candy. I just realized to since I got a new town that the Wix candy will look good in the lineup I'll make for it c:


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2019)

I hate being randomly itchy for no reason!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

Help, I have christmas music stuck in my head...


----------



## Bcat (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm so glad they've found Buzzy's clothes. I hope they find the animatronic too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2019)

Just don't feel up to doing anything, you know? Still in a kind of funk.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Help, I have christmas music stuck in my head...


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



I think I can use this on a resume, thanks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

If they end up leaving all the past legends and starters out of Pokemon SwSh I'll actually be really mad.


I'm still planning on getting the game just cause the new pokedex looks AMAZING but if I can't get a Popplio then Ima cry.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I think I can use this on a resume, thanks!



Resumes don't work like that, unless you're the author of the vid.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2019)

Wonder what's going on w/ that site?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Wonder what's going on w/ that site?



What site?


----------



## Dim (Nov 3, 2019)

I sure wish MY body was built by Taco Bell


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2019)

when ur happy and having a good night and trying not to let the fact that u have work in the morning ruin it B)))


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2019)

Zane said:


> when ur happy and having a good night and trying not to let the fact that u have work in the morning ruin it B)))



Same, just, a whole lotta same rn. I have to work Mon-Friday all five days in a row. Customers are mentally taxing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

Earlier when I was sitting with a group of people who are friends of a few of my friends, one of those close to me announced that she was getting married in Spring 2021.

Everyone else was like "OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS!!!"

and I'm just like... "nice? good for you."

Like honestly though, the concept of marriage to me is just a legal binding between two people. It's not special to me in any way. So I don't view it as a thing to celebrate or even care about. I can't even fake a "congratulations!!" like that, it's not in my blood lol. I'm not sure what's happened in my life to lead me to believe this. All I know is I've never been excited about weddings.


I hope that doesn't make me come across as stuck up .__.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I sure wish MY body was built by Taco Bell



I can relate lmao


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Earlier when I was sitting with a group of people who are friends of a few of my friends, one of those close to me announced that she was getting married in Spring 2021.
> 
> Everyone else was like "OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS!!!"
> 
> ...



I kinda agree honestly. especially if theyre announcing it NOW, like its not even 2020 yet calm down...


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2019)

Daylight saving time ending be like:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> Daylight saving time ending be like:



Plus the 3ds clock is now an hour earlier. If I change it, I lose out on daily events in certain games.


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 4, 2019)

I wanna know just what the hell our immune systems are thinking as far as allergies are concerned. Like oh noooo a blueberry! Don't worry human, I'll save you! Let me just close that throat up to make sure no more blueberries invade.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Earlier when I was sitting with a group of people who are friends of a few of my friends, one of those close to me announced that she was getting married in Spring 2021.
> 
> Everyone else was like "OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS!!!"
> 
> ...



THAAAANK YOU!!! I hate weddings.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 4, 2019)

Honestly been listening to this for the past 3 hours while Ive been working

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaKeFoNOneg


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

tfw there's a lot of things bothering you but there's no more thread to vent them in rip


Also someone plllssss sell me a 2019 purple candy, I would forever be in your debt


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

spam jereemy until he opens the "whats bothering you" thread again


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Earlier when I was sitting with a group of people who are friends of a few of my friends, one of those close to me announced that she was getting married in Spring 2021.
> 
> Everyone else was like "OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS!!!"
> 
> ...



me everytime i'm like sure u wanna be that stuck up to things. also same when ppl are having kids like it's some human right to have it and u should celebrate like sure tie yourself to 20-25 years of crap but don't come vent to me lol.

honestly can someone just snip my tubes?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

Can it be payday yet? I NEED mcdonalds....


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2019)

Cheapskates!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2019)

When are they gonna reopen that bothering thread again ;3 anyways my mom is such a ****ing narcissist


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2019)

i suck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> When are they gonna reopen that bothering thread again



hopefully soon, the staff is gonna be the death of me if I have nowhere to vent lol

(as if I literally have nowhere else to vent)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> i suck



Some people like that.


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Some people like that.


Ew


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

I appreciate that at night-time the forum is decorated with a light touch of *LUGGYS MANSION*


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2019)

Haven't had Skittles in years! <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I appreciate that at night-time the forum is decorated with a light touch of *LUGGYS MANSION*


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 4, 2019)

*noises* I have to work a 10hr shift tomorrow since my manager doesn't know how to make a schedule with an opener. He's done this so often, like, why? At what point do you realize you don't have a front clerk opener? No point.

Also I'm already tired but I still want to stay up and do stuff. I prob won't thou, as I'm tired and lazy as heckkkk.


----------



## lord (Nov 4, 2019)

they are chameleons they are among us i hate them ****ing chameleons... ****


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

lord said:


> they are chameleons they are among us i hate them ****ing chameleons... ****


----------



## Dim (Nov 5, 2019)

you claimed you liked me a lot but i know you'd hate me. i knew it would happen.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2019)

wish me luck tonight guys getting a strange doll tonight/possibly tomorrow. if i don't get one i def did participate for nothing lol.. well i'll throw it all into raffle if all else fails but rly man these NA catering times :^)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2019)

Cranky.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)

I really wish someone would hurry up and sell me a purple candy from this event so I can buy the rest of the candies .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2019)

considering how much ppl use "and i oop" i rly hope they don't crush their privates that often lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2019)

_"Where's the money, Lebowski?"_


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2019)

^GREAT movie!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^GREAT movie!!



I've actually never seen the whole entire movie, but it seems very entertaining! I've got to check it out sometime.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)

I want to open a new shop in The Museum Shop board cause I'm about to run seriously low on tbt and I want to utilize my talents to earn some moolah.

But I have a new idea. Since my primary instrument is piano, maybe I could write songs for people? Or commission pieces to be transcribed to piano? Could be something new and fun. I know it's not physical art (and everyone loves art) but I know some people here have been wanting to hear me play piano for a while.


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2019)

ugghh I tried to quickly pop this gravol tablet into my mouth out of the package earlier and cut my upper lip on the foil part of the wrapping  it's like having a paper cut on my lip it sssssstings I wish I didn't do that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I want to open a new shop in The Museum Shop board cause I'm about to run seriously low on tbt and I want to utilize my talents to earn some moolah.
> 
> But I have a new idea. Since my primary instrument is piano, maybe I could write songs for people? Or commission pieces to be transcribed to piano? Could be something new and fun. I know it's not physical art (and everyone loves art) but I know some people here have been wanting to hear me play piano for a while.



Boi that would be amazing! And I mean technically it still is considered art  that would be so cool though! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Boi that would be amazing! And I mean technically it still is considered art  that would be so cool though! <3



I'm glad you think so too! ♡


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 5, 2019)

y'all really got the audacity to get angry at ME for giving you the same attitude you give me?! constantly berating me, attacking me, insulting me, and i let you 'cause i'm not sensitive asf! but the second i do it back, it's an issue?
well... looks like that's _your_ problem.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 6, 2019)

Dozing off way too easily.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

some libraries has odd labels on their books yes ...

also yes there are purposes of reading certain translations and interpretations of books and such but if we can hardly get ahold them it kinda defeats that purpose lol


----------



## Bcat (Nov 6, 2019)

Tom Holland is awesome but Tobey will always be my spiderman


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2019)

why the **** is my mom so narcissistic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2019)

Spoiler:  vent



I've been feeling down ever since this morning. Repeatedly getting called a freeloader and a lazy bum just gets to you.  In my mother's eyes, I am worth nothing. I'm just another copy of my father. I'm lazy and a thief, and I won't turn out to be anything. I'll never be as intelligent as her. Nor beautiful. I'll always be belittled on every single thing, and I'll always be inferior. My mother views me as a pile of crap. I'm nothing special - just worthless. And I won't get any help from my grandparents. They have trouble hearing, and my grandma thinks the same. I've got my father's blood in me. And they resent me for that. They just view me as worthless... and right now I'm thinking the same as them.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 6, 2019)

Would motorboat Terry Bogard.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2019)

I gave in and spent my last five spirit tokens on another Famous Mushroom. Now I have four lmao

It's too bad I was two short of buying a purple bat potion. I need to participate more in the next event lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would motorboat Terry Bogard.



TMI


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I want to open a new shop in The Museum Shop board cause I'm about to run seriously low on tbt and I want to utilize my talents to earn some moolah.
> 
> But I have a new idea. Since my primary instrument is piano, maybe I could write songs for people? Or commission pieces to be transcribed to piano? Could be something new and fun. I know it's not physical art (and everyone loves art) but I know some people here have been wanting to hear me play piano for a while.



Yes, do it. I don't know what I'd commission yet, but that sounds really unique. Just be prepared to bump for relevance alot, the museum is prob the slowest board on this site.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2019)

Greed. Definately my unfavorite sin.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 6, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Greed. Definately my unfavorite sin.


----------



## Dim (Nov 6, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Greed. Definately my unfavorite sin.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 6, 2019)

So at work today I had to price out a whole BUNCH of holiday stuff today.

It's not even a week into November. I'm not ready for all the extra stress of the holidays.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2019)

Those OPs are DEFINITELY helping!!


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2019)

why are ppl annoying and awful in so many ways like why is cyber crime a thing, like there?s losers out there who literally just try to get at your information all day so they can harvest ur money it?s bs


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 7, 2019)

Black coffee is for the brave souls like me...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2019)

I should be in bed now...yet here I am, at 3:30 in the morning, listening to music.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2019)

sooo i read about that dumbass rapper that "controlled" his daughter's "virginity" at some quackery ob/gyn... can those people just jump off a cliff...also i defo thought u needed proper education for being an ob/gyn soooo something fishy here yes(unless said doctor is trying to protect her but then he should have reported to cps or stuff)


----------



## Bcat (Nov 7, 2019)

Sheila said:


> sooo i read about that dumbass rapper that "controlled" his daughter's "virginity" at some quackery ob/gyn... can those people just jump off a cliff...also i defo thought u needed proper education for being an ob/gyn soooo something fishy here yes(unless said doctor is trying to protect her but then he should have reported to cps or stuff)



yeah I saw that on Philly D and it's nasty. Your teenage daughter's sex life is none of your business as long as she's not being abused. I don't think she can do cps though because she's 18. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> yeah I saw that on Philly D and it's nasty. Your teenage daughter's sex life is none of your business as long as she's not being abused. I don't think she can do cps though because she's 18. :/



Yeah what kind of abusive parents does that, that social construct is none of you parents' business unless yes they would get abused.. yeah true, idk if some can get it til 21 depending on legal age but cps might be 18 everywhere.

unless that person reports back to protect her they need to lose their job wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm watching an episode of the Pokemon Advanced anime where Ash is battling Brawly and...




I think Brawly's Machop skipped leg day lmfaooooo


----------



## lilbil (Nov 7, 2019)

Why do I still get spam email/ phone calls ? Haven't scammers found easier ways?  It's whack that I still get scam calls at work.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

lilbil said:


> Why do I still get spam email/ phone calls ? Haven't scammers found easier ways?  It's whack that I still get scam calls at work.



Oh those are always kind of annoying. Though to be honest, it's kind of a relief when I pick up the phone expecting to have to actually speak, and instead can just hang up right away.

I guess enough people still fall for spam calls that they're worth sending.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I should be in bed now...yet here I am, at 3:30 in the morning, listening to music.



Feels bro. I've done that more than once before. ;3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I should be in bed now...yet here I am, at 3:30 in the morning, listening to music.



Yo same, I've done this so often. I manage to cut myself off at 2am at the worse, but still.

I'm not ready for the holiday madness that's gonna come this and next month. I'm just not ready. I'm tired after work all the time, customers give me headaches, and it doesn't help that people around me say 'chill out it's not that bad' like EXCUSE ME are you the one who has to deal with this **** daily? Yeah I thought NOT. Let me rant geez.

Also my manager hired someone out of department to be a baker, well knowing I would like to be a baker. So, you really gonna go over my head like that? Honestly my manager pisses me off sometimes. At this point I need to find a better job. I'm sick and tired of waiting for better hours. Either give me full time, make me a closer or a baker. If not, good luck finding another person who has an availability as wiiiiide open as mine has been for the past year plus now.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

rip flipnote studio, what a wonderful dsi program...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 8, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> rip flipnote studio, what a wonderful dsi program...



Wasn't that on the 3ds too?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Wasn't that on the 3ds too?



they did make a 3ds version but it never quite took off


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2019)

someone buy me a coca cola zero pls

- - - Post Merge - - -



lilbil said:


> Why do I still get spam email/ phone calls ? Haven't scammers found easier ways?  It's whack that I still get scam calls at work.



bc its still an easy way to trick old people or just ppl being good guys polite answerign everything. sometime i think it's ppl who save their credit/debit card info online to store u get it easily since they are more or less "sold" anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> rip flipnote studio, what a wonderful dsi program...



I loved Flipnote studio as a kid!! I had it on the 3ds too, and that's where I made all of my drawings until I got Colors 3D a few years ago.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 8, 2019)

im collecting wrappers of my favourite thing from the canteen what has my pathetic life come to


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

Tfw theres lag and you get disconnected from 2 online matches


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

I want to synthesize a few esters so I can make a scratch and sniff book


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I want to synthesize a few esters so I can make a scratch and sniff book



that sounds so fun!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

It is! I've already got the lab procedure for banana and strawberry scented ones down


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2019)

Good vibes, all!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 8, 2019)

Today was one of the most tiring days in a while. Very glad it's over, and that I don't have to do much on the weekend.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2019)

I've been having an upset stomach lately. Just took meds for it, as well as drink some chamomile tea.


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2019)

i wanna date swap my pokeball for a 2018 so it goes near the other balls but i just dug up the old pkmn week post and there was only 4 of them raffled bluhhh how am i supposed to get one


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

A cool lineup would be all the eggs with faces: pikachu, ditto, pikmin, and any others I'm forgetting, with all the other faced things like the dolls and villagers


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 8, 2019)

I reeeeaalllly want to get back into trading and selling villagers on this site. I want to help people get stuff, but with work hours picking up major time due to the holidays, my unpredictable schedule as it is, being tired/having a headache all the time, I don't have alot of time to do trades. I think it's unfair of me to only have such a slim availability to open a shop again, esp since my days that I can operate the shop will constantly change. Not only that but on the rare days I do have off, I'm sometimes still busy. Augh.


----------



## Darby (Nov 8, 2019)

I almost stroked out... as I was reaching for my headphones the cord caught on my Nintendo and sent it flying onto the hardwood floor... it seems okay though, even though it said game cartridge removed, it was still stuck in there... the stylus wasn’t but I found it and I had saved right before quitting so I got reprimanded by Resetti but that was the worst of it... Save often and don’t be careless... sorry but I would not wish that kind of catastrophe on my worst enemy so if this helps one person then it was worth sharing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2019)

At dinnertime, I spoke to my grandpa about college. I told him about wanting to go to colleges that were far away. One was in another city, and was around a 3 hour drive. The other was in another state. My grandpa reacted... rationally. He didn't burst into fits of hysterics or criticized me, or saying that I could never make it. What he did say was that he was worried for me going far away, especially out of state... however, he also said that if I wanted to go, then it's my choice. He just warned me about the financial cost of things, as well as being further away from the family and how it'll take longer to travel. He was supportive. He said that it was _my choice_. I'm so glad he's not a narcissist like my mother. He gave me a couple hundred dollars so that I could apply for some colleges and whatnot. I'm so glad for him to react that way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> At dinnertime, I spoke to my grandpa about college. I told him about wanting to go to colleges that were far away. One was in another city, and was around a 3 hour drive. The other was in another state. My grandpa reacted... rationally. He didn't burst into fits of hysterics or criticized me, or saying that I could never make it. What he did say was that he was worried for me going far away, especially out of state... however, he also said that if I wanted to go, then it's my choice. He just warned me about the financial cost of things, as well as being further away from the family and how it'll take longer to travel. He was supportive. He said that it was _my choice_. I'm so glad he's not a narcissist like my mother. He gave me a couple hundred dollars so that I could apply for some colleges and whatnot. I'm so glad for him to react that way.



Good for you! I'm glad someone is willing to help you out 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have reading to do for my music history class but I just got back from a two hour meeting and it's almost 11pm already -__-
I'll just have to take a late grade and do it tomorrow I guess


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 9, 2019)

I would watch a cooking show hosted by Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

i need a fair pinwheel <.<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

I miss the cursed images thread lmao

I just found another great one to add to it but it's gone for the season rip


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

mom shut the hell up please... what do you even want from me lol :/


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheila said:


> i need a fair pinwheel <.<



ya same, I gave mine to a friend but they have been inactive for years now =( I miss them


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

Zane said:


> ya same, I gave mine to a friend but they have been inactive for years now =( I miss them



that sucks when ur friends go MIA, i have loads of those too 

but yea i dont think i'd be able to afford one anytime soon tho :/


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2019)

ehhh just realized I came in an hour early for work wtffff


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 9, 2019)

ugh, i want december to come but the thing is, i don't cuz i hate winter... why do i do this to myself?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 9, 2019)

my hobbies include watching 30 minute analysis/rants on youtube of movies I've never seen


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2019)

Okay, I really want to go see the movie _Judy_. I know it's been awhile since the release date, but I haven't seen it yet. I don't know who to go with, but I could always just go by myself I suppose. 'Cause it's ****ing Judy Garland.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2019)

I know you're pissed off at me. Don't try to hide it!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2019)

Could this pruritus go away already?!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

Hope I can find some literature for class at that weirdo book store....hm.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

I buy games and then I don't even play them


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

the language/phrase different usage between like, US/Canada and, say Europe? Like uh


----------



## Bcat (Nov 10, 2019)

I never want my hair above my shoulders ever again


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2019)

whom wants to sell a Wix candy for 194 bells


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2019)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this still seems to be an issue within only a couple days of reopening the thread, so we have to close it again.




Life really does suck.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 10, 2019)

Why does my PC says there are updates but when I check it out I don't find any?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

Purry said:


> Why does my PC says there are updates but when I check it out I don't find any?



Sometimes you might have to go to windows update and check cause win10 is hella laggy sometimes.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2019)

can I reschedule the cold I'm getting for after all my research papers are due


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 10, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Sometimes you might have to go to windows update and check cause win10 is hella laggy sometimes.



I have a Win 8 PC and sometimes updates showing up either way later after it told me to update or I already made all updates :/

But I checked again and found one which isn't even really that important, not sure if I should update it anyway...


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

I think im finally getting tired of junk food, hallelujah


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I think im finally getting tired of junk food, hallelujah



I ate an entire packet of peanut butter KitKats 


And they were to die for!!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> I ate an entire packet of peanut butter KitKats
> 
> 
> And they were to die for!!



oh hell that reminds me i DO have 2 king sized reeses bars and one hershey almond bar........welp there goes that


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 10, 2019)

God it's actually cold here, I wasn't expecting this when I moved to Mississippi of all places.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

wow rip my chances of ever getting a pinwheel now

well if anyone got one for trade hit me up ig


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 10, 2019)

In a parallel universe, there is maybe someone that would sell me a Moon Ball for 1000 TBT...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 10, 2019)

I want to know what the sksksk thing is.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2019)

One moment the weather was completely clear. The next moment there's this massive flurry of snow. Very glad I don't have to go outside today. It's quite pretty to look at from indoors.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2019)

An amazingly good game + certain levels that induce motion sickness = the devil.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)

I feel exhausted man. For the past few days I've just been feeling really tired. I haven't done anything much today, but just have a slight headache and such. I'll probably get another shot of coffee.


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2019)

i?ve done literally nothing since i woke up this morning because my migraine just won?t quit. i swear this happens every weekend now. work all week and then can?t do anything on my days off because of this pain i?m so so so sick of it


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2019)

Again? Really? Damm people do not learn.

I want my new Nintendo to be done charging already, I have to do some system updates, set up an NNID then redeem some of the MyNintendo Points for a theme so it isn't blank. My other 2 3DS systems don't have a blank theme, so this one won't either. Thank god Nintendo let's us redeem themes like 3 times.


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

i think ive been bitten by a flea


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

i think ive been struck by a smooth criminal


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2019)

How does one even attemp 'that', with a rolling donut?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)

Okay. I think it was caffeine withdrawal. I had another cup of coffee just now, and I feel rejuvenated. I've become a coffee addict.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 11, 2019)

I want mozzarella stick..... ;-;​


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2019)

I think Velvet Crowe has the worst character design I’ve ever seen in my entire life. Even her name sucks.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 11, 2019)

Can’t think of a reason why, but I am sooooooooooooooo emotional today???? Help.​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Can’t think of a reason why, but I am sooooooooooooooo emotional today???? Help.​



Yeah, there's just been times when I've gotten so sensitive over no particular reason as well. :| I hope you feel better soon. ❤

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also. Can't sleep. Drank coffee a few hours ago, right after I finished dinner.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

Just thinkin' about how wholesome yoshi's woolly world is.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2019)

How much do I have to pay mother nature to finally getting some snow this winter?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2019)

#pinwheelsruinedmylife


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2019)

All the power went out on campus lmao


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 11, 2019)

When you type "旦那" or "だんな" (which means husband ) then Google shows the following top 3 words that were from search history :
"ばか" (idiot)
"あほ" (dumb)
"浮気" (cheating).

When you type "嫁" (which means wife - but this word implies the position of the married woman as not the partner of her husband but more as the woman who's joined to husband's family, btw) then Google shows the following top 3 words :

"が黒人産んだんだけど" (my wife gave birth to black baby) <- ofc when it's the hus is Asian, I guess
"が可愛い" (my wife is so adorable)
"がこわい" (I'm so scared of my wife)

loooool


----------



## lord (Nov 11, 2019)

HEART ATTACK GRIMACE MESCALINE MENACE, TORONTO ANACONDA


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

Can I please get an F in the chat for the hotdog I dropped at the gas station? I am now in my room, hotdog-less, vulnerable, in my underwear, and afraid.....I just wanted a hotdog.......

(and no this is not a copy-pasta, this is actually what my life is right now...)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Can I please get an F in the chat for the hotdog I dropped at the gas station? I am now in my room, hotdog-less, vulnerable, in my underwear, and afraid.....I just wanted a hotdog.......
> 
> (and no this is not a copy-pasta, this is actually what my life is right now...)



F

Wish I could buy you another hot dog, dude. But I'm broke as hell.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 11, 2019)

How the actual **** did my sister manage to erase all data completely clean on an Xbox she supposedly wasn't playing on? She erased all my data for Watchdogs, Skyrim, Fallout: New Vegas and a little bit of Halo.

It's worse for my dad thou. He has Mass Effect 1, 2 and 3, Far Cry don't know which one, Halo 3 and 4, Fallout 3, 4 or 76 I forget, Mortal Kombat vs DC and a few other games he's put so much time into, esp the Mass Effect series, he's finished them all to my knowledge. He was enjoying Far Cry as well.


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2019)

uhhhh I don’t remember what I came online for hahahah


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2019)

I searched for Ozzy Osbourne videos and ended up watching seahorses give birth.

It's happened more than once.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Just hear those sleigh bells ring-a-ling, ring-ting-ting-a-ling, toooooo~

Can’t get this song outta my head,

But I love Christmas like everyone else in the wooorllddddd​


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2019)

Never accept a watch from Christopher Walken. O_O


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 12, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Can I please get an F in the chat for the hotdog I dropped at the gas station? I am now in my room, hotdog-less, vulnerable, in my underwear, and afraid.....I just wanted a hotdog.......
> 
> (and no this is not a copy-pasta, this is actually what my life is right now...)


You probably narrowly avoided a tape worm.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Spotify is my savior at 3:45 AM when I want to listen to music xD​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2019)

my superior has a bit too high visions of everyone's work capacity me thinks


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Have to get bloodwork soon... ughhhhhh xD

Also, I want a bagel.​


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> How the actual **** did my sister manage to erase all data completely clean on an Xbox she supposedly wasn't playing on? She erased all my data for Watchdogs, Skyrim, Fallout: New Vegas and a little bit of Halo.
> 
> It's worse for my dad thou. He has Mass Effect 1, 2 and 3, Far Cry don't know which one, Halo 3 and 4, Fallout 3, 4 or 76 I forget, Mortal Kombat vs DC and a few other games he's put so much time into, esp the Mass Effect series, he's finished them all to my knowledge. He was enjoying Far Cry as well.



Update: my sister has prob messed up my parents sling app as well.


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

U_U


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

The smell of beef coursing through the house is making me hungry ;-;​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 12, 2019)

Frozen's Olaf's head is kind of shaped like a toilet.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

I am not a cat, I don’t say meow~​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't wanna do laundry...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh...






_Oh no..._


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2019)

Today I confused TBT with real money.

Yeah.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Had some good instant ramen today.

Just good... not the greatest or anything. ;-;​


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 13, 2019)

Byleth said:


> The smell of beef coursing through the house is making me hungry ;-;​



I get you! Someone must of been having a late night snack last night because I was drooling over the smell of toast.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Just one look from me lights out,
Watch them hit the ground~
Got ‘em like ooo oo~ Hit ‘em with my love like oo oo~
I shot another bad boy down~ 

Ooof. Love this song UwU​


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

I wanna get better at drawing but I have hardly any motivation to practice rn


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2019)

can we just not have class today


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

My head is an echo chamber of loud noises and random thoughts right now, begone thought!


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2019)

-__-


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 13, 2019)

Peaches


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

lol losers


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2019)

pipikachu


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm not used to the cold after living in a tropical climate for so long, holy wow


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

I bought the wrong toilet roll


----------



## Dim (Nov 14, 2019)

Cousin hasn't seen or spoken to us in years, now all of a sudden she wants to come visit? lol k


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 14, 2019)

The fact that my favorite musicians coming to my area with a live tour next year are the best news ever


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2019)

good things always be happening to bad people


----------



## Squidward (Nov 14, 2019)

The only thing I consumed today was bread


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 14, 2019)

Iiiiiiiiii'm gonna get LAZY aaaaall day today!! Wooooo hoooooo~!!☆



Nicole. said:


> I bought the wrong toilet roll


That's trivial yet terrible.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2019)

My dog doesn't want to lay next to me, instead she wants to lay with her butt on me and close to the edge of my bed. At one point I moved her away from the edge but she went right back to the edge again.

My dog is stupid but I love her.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Iiiiiiiiii'm gonna get LAZY aaaaall day today!! Wooooo hoooooo~!!☆
> 
> 
> That's trivial yet terrible.


That can be very nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Iiiiiiiiii'm gonna get LAZY aaaaall day today!! Wooooo hoooooo~!!☆
> 
> 
> That's trivial yet terrible.


That can be very nice.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2019)

Big boop zoop doop


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

avocado is life


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2019)

got pkmn shield, playing it and realize there’s no way to turn off exp share :] lmao this for real is probably gonna be the last pkmn game i buy


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2019)

Zane said:


> got pkmn shield, playing it and realize there’s no way to turn off exp share :] lmao this for real is probably gonna be the last pkmn game i buy



Oh no! I never knew that was a problem people had


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 15, 2019)

My dog is being cozy next to me rn. Usually at night she'll go lay with my dad. Not that I mind, I haven't snuggled with her all day.


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2019)

i hate how when someone hurts my feelings they just kinda stay hurt 



Teabagel said:


> Oh no! I never knew that was a problem people had



 ya i’m still gonna enjoy the game (i enjoyed let’s go pikachu and it had this function also) i just reeeeaally don’t understand the logic in forcing people to use it now when it’s always been optional before


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 16, 2019)

Zane said:


> i hate how when someone hurts my feelings they just kinda stay hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ya i’m still gonna enjoy the game (i enjoyed let’s go pikachu and it had this function also) i just reeeeaally don’t understand the logic in forcing people to use it now when it’s always been optional before


I'm hoping the ev reducing berries are in there.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 16, 2019)

I can remember when the last time i watered my plants was.....I didnt water them today though so i'll water tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Never had a probem with exp share either, like that was the lifesaver for me since I never had time to grind level up stuff lol.

anyway not looking forward to read all these thing and i hate the discussion question bc u always have to relate to former reading and things like ?? no


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 16, 2019)

I planned originally to have just one full line of Cherry collectibles, now I have the start for a second one and not so much TBT to get five more...


----------



## Romaki (Nov 16, 2019)

I complained to Amazon about getting my game late and they gave me a €5 discount literally 3 hours later. 

The game so far is really nice, I love how the first clothing store in the first city already has hundreds of options. Not a fan of the exp share either, but it's been a couple of years since a Pok?mon game itself has been challenging. This definitely feels like another X/Y and I'm okay with it. You can definitely see the rushed production though.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 16, 2019)

I feel like I'm passing out any second.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2019)

I still need to christmas shop for like 6 ppl, 3 of them are little kids and they’re the most expensive ones ;.; 



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm hoping the ev reducing berries are in there.



aw man me too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2019)

Ngl I actually like my lineup this way


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh my god having my hearing go out is such a weird thing, like I'm just s

I'm just sitting here


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2019)

My cat has been making pigeon noises.

Is she evolving?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 17, 2019)

John Wick said:


> My cat has been making pigeon noises.
> 
> Is she evolving?



I want to show you a video of what I think you're talking about, but aren't you on your phone? I think they call in trilling.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want to show you a video of what I think you're talking about, but aren't you on your phone? I think they call in trilling.



I saw that video today!
It was called 7 noises your cat makes, but her noise wasn't there.

My cat sounds like an angry grumbling pigeon. LOL


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2019)

shoutout to jacob <33333


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 17, 2019)

Walked all the way to the library yesterday (about 40 minutes away) for it to be closed because the security didn't know how to open the door so I gave the librarian my email to contact if it opens and low and behold as soon as I got back home I received an email from her to say that it was open. I was livid


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinda hypocrite that people think my generation and older is pc or whatever, it's actually 2000s people who are lolol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

anyway everyone having cool collectibles for sale and here i am trying to get a pinwheel rip tbt life


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2019)

Flashback to when I volunteered with a friend of mine at a church organization.

Person: _"Can I get an Amen?" 

Everyone: "AMEN!"

Him: "... Is this the Christian culture?"_


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 17, 2019)

why can't i see for free? what it is like to wake up and... idk.... be able to SEE??


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2019)

omg there's actually 3 galaxy eggs in trade threads right now but they all want love balls.. pls.. ast for something else ;-;


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 17, 2019)

Carmen<3  She's so dead cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Zane said:


> omg there's actually 3 galaxy eggs in trade threads right now but they all want love balls.. pls.. ast for something else ;-;



whoa.. yeah this love ball craze is crazy. 

seaaaa schoooool YESS


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 17, 2019)

i want to animate my ocs doing the caramelldansen


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 17, 2019)

Love when a random person messages me who I think I've never talked to before.

Love starting drama *eye roll emogie* I feel like I know what it's about but still, it was settled like, stop.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 17, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Love when a random person messages me who I think I've never talked to before.
> 
> Love starting drama *eye roll emogie* I feel like I know what it's about but still, it was settled like, stop.



Yeah exactly like, some people just need to grow the **** up and move on. We make mistakes, we're human. Doesn't mean we deserve a pass when making them, but continuing to dwell on it/bring it up and give you flack over it even when the situation's been resolved, that's just childish.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

wow look at me on the top poster list, neat. turns out posting earns you a lot of tbt, i'm nearly at 1k woo


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

If space tethers are already in production, how long will take to create solar system travel? The amount of minerals we could harvest from something like meteorite would be outstanding.

The future is bright


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

I find it interesting to think about how many things in modern game franchises were influenced by hardware limitations decades ago. How different would Mario have been today if they had today's hardware during the 1980s? Would Animal Crossing still have its unique art style if they didn't have to make the original game look good using N64 era graphics? How many of these changes were for the better?


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2019)

i love galar corsola sm i hope they make a plush of it, it would look so good with my normal corsola plush


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)

Its that time of day; I can go home and shut myself away from the world


----------



## Jacob (Nov 18, 2019)

Two things on my mind- 

1. I’m hosting the TBT people’s choice awards again in about 2 weeks from now, and I hope lots of people vote this year

2. Schoolwork has never consumed this much of my life/energy. Hardly have time to check tbt. Hope I dont forget to put up the choice awards on time lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2019)

lil espresso maker finally broke, new one won’t be here until at least wednesday and i don’t have a regular coffee maker so i’ve been drinking instant coffee the past two or three days.. urff .. death


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2019)

i'm done talking to ppl abt what i'm passionate about, only to get 0 care or response in return. i'm just going to start doing the same **** they do to me. not even going to act like i care. at all. even though it's REALLY genuinely not that ****ing hard to show that i care about my friends' happiness. lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 19, 2019)

The new Pokemon games got me to take a break from my 4th BoTW game.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 19, 2019)

I can finally watch the mandalorian after my exam today!! Wuzzah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

tooo tiredddd


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 19, 2019)

Back to using Safari, I didn't realise Chrome was using up so much CPU.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Back to using Safari, I didn't realise Chrome was using up so much CPU.



yeah chrome is horrid ._. why would ppl use that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

I use Chrome myself but you'd swear the thing has a Bitcoin miner on your computer with how much CPU it uses. Guess I'm just so used to it that I haven't bothered to switch to anything else.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I use Chrome myself but you'd swear the thing has a Bitcoin miner on your computer with how much CPU it uses. Guess I'm just so used to it that I haven't bothered to switch to anything else.



Yeah their privacy settings are kinda shady unless they changed that so nope Poogle Crime not using you


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 19, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I use Chrome myself but you'd swear the thing has a Bitcoin miner on your computer with how much CPU it uses. Guess I'm just so used to it that I haven't bothered to switch to anything else.



I swapped to Firefox back in July, it's actually made my computer run somewhat faster. I haven't used Chrome since, they fixed the problems I had with Firefox back in the day that made me swap to Chrome in the first place.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 19, 2019)

Since hunger level is a thing in NH maybe cooking will be a thing (most likely not OOP)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 19, 2019)

Being engaged in this and that at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 19, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Being engaged in this and that at 5 in the morning.



congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 19, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> congratulations on your engagement!


Thank you very much! lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 19, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Being engaged in this and that at 5 in the morning.



What is keeping you up at that time?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

Nothing beats the taste of fresh bread that has only just left the oven.


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2019)

something in my room smells odd, like a fragrance-y almost fabric softener kinda smell.. nothing in here should smell like that >:T


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 20, 2019)

Zane said:


> something in my room smells odd, like a fragrance-y almost fabric softener kinda smell.. nothing in here should smell like that >:T



Maybe a dryer sheet clung to the inside of your shirt.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2019)

A bit of a self reflection but...

Eh, nevermind.  Better suited for a journal.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

seaweed salad is the best!!


----------



## Squidward (Nov 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Nothing beats the taste of fresh bread that has only just left the oven.



Bread is my guilty pleasure oof


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 20, 2019)

I has many questions.

What colour should I paint my nails next? Should I do one last autumn or just a design before I paint them for the holidays?

What new aesthetic should I get for my phone? I'm bored of my Asian ink & hero's theme now.

If I put stickers on my N2DS XL or my 3DS XL will I end up regretting it?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I has many questions.
> 
> What colour should I paint my nails next? Should I do one last autumn or just a design before I paint them for the holidays?
> 
> ...



I reckon dark orange would look good for your autumn!

I am considering getting an Animal Crossing aesthetic for my phone. Wait, are you thinking of the cover on your phone or your home screen?

You probably won't regret. If you use something you probably never grow out of, then choose that. There are some stickers out there where you can easily peel them back off. If still in doubt, how about dress it up with decal stickers or something


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2019)

dragging my feet going to work. i'm dressed, got my coffee in my hand nnnnnnnah i'll sit here a few more minutes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2019)

Random thought I wasn’t going to post, but I think it’s pretty cool so I guess I’ll share it.

Basically, someone asked what my GPA is and I told them it wasn’t above a certain number, and they didn’t believe me because they see me studying all the time.  To be honest, I don’t really have any natural talents when it comes to intelligence for anything other than martial arts and sports.  Maybe that’s why I’m studying all the time though.  I’m not as talented as others so I have to work harder than anyone else.  But I think that’s also what makes me strong.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 22, 2019)

眠い... (=_=)&#55357;&#56484;


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2019)

Hope I can enjoy things much more again in the future. Don't think I'll ever be 100% okay again but who knows!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2019)

New Sonic trailer is L-E-A-G-U-E-S better than the first:


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

Youtube, please stop randomly setting my video to 144p. My computer is not a toaster, it can handle more than that.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 22, 2019)

My rabbit is making a mess in my room z.z


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

I have come to the conclusion that potatoes are the most deliciously versatile crop in the world.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 23, 2019)

Can't believe I almost have a 1 year streak on Duolingo


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2019)

Time to head to sleep in my own bed for the first time in awhile (since break has started).  Going to sleep so well tonight.  Time to count the Wooloos hopping over the fence, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2019)

Okay so if our teacher can access all those text why doesn't she do like 20 copies for everyone it's not that you're gonna get in jail for doing it private and I don't think anyone in class will snitch that lol


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Youtube, please stop randomly setting my video to 144p. My computer is not a toaster, it can handle more than that.



I have that same problem for two days now, YouTube just set every video I watch automatically to the worst quality possible and I hate it...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm pretty tired today but I'm also not feeling depressed like I was yesterday (so far) so that's good


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2019)

I got a new pillow yesterday and I really like how it fits win with my other bed decorations 

Here it is in a picture. It's the big green triceratops plushie:


Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2019)

Okay so been reading random articles about female sterilization lately just because curiosity and.. okay if you remove/tie the tubes how the hell are there risks for pregnancy? Like I can get if you do it chemically where you basically insert some stuff and don't snip anything off but.. uh?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2019)

UGH these college crap man 

I've been putting them off BUT I CAN'T FOR LONG because DEADLINES are coming up AAAAAAHHH

come on come on JUST ****ING DO IT


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Okay so been reading random articles about female sterilization lately just because curiosity and.. okay if you remove/tie the tubes how the hell are there risks for pregnancy? Like I can get if you do it chemically where you basically insert some stuff and don't snip anything off but.. uh?



I don't understand what you mean by that. Once you're sterilized, you aren't fertile anymore. Zilch, no baby anymore. The only way to get pregnant is if you have an ectopic pregnancy, but to prevent that it is best off to get a hysterectomy.


Edit: Urgh, double posted! But i even pressed leave even though it said "are you sure to leave?" urgh now my laptop has made me waste bells!


Yeah, so can I please have more information about this female sterilization? Because I never want a biological kid and I only want to adopt, so the less likely I get a pregnancy would be much helpful.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

@Jezzy. Apparently there are still a minimal risk it can occur, and I don't know why either like.. if you snip or tie the tubes eggs can't even go there soo? Yeah makes no sense. I can understand if you do chemical one but if you actually remove stuff? wut.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> @Jezzy. Apparently there are still a minimal risk it can occur, and I don't know why either like.. if you snip or tie the tubes eggs can't even go there soo? Yeah makes no sense. I can understand if you do chemical one but if you actually remove stuff? wut.



I see what you mean. My Mum's tubes tied after she gave birth to my brother. She STILL has her menstrual periods, every month. Because the fact I know mum's never going to get pregnant anymore, I know there are no risks for her, because she almost lost her life losing so much blood while giving birth to my brother. But I now understand what you mean because my mum doesn't have the same thoughts as every other woman

I know that some women think "oh yeah, now my tubes are tied I can do whatever and not get pregnant" (which I would never do that either, but just saying, some of my friends have their tubes tied and then they go off with men all because they won't get pregnant)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah you still get your periods unless you remove even more, but yeah I've been thinking of sterilization for some time since I'm above legal age for it and I def. won't get kids. But yeah it's really weird it's like it should be the safest but k apparently not lol.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah you still get your periods unless you remove even more, but yeah I've been thinking of sterilization for some time since I'm above legal age for it and I def. won't get kids. But yeah it's really weird it's like it should be the safest but k apparently not lol.



I guess sometimes you might not find the safest option for absolutely everything. It's frustrating, but sometimes you just got to go out in life and just not worry about what might happen, and just focus on the good things that are happening.

When we buy milkshakes, yeah, that is unhealthy, because it is junk food, but if that was the case, then it would make top priority that no one is allowed unhealthy food anymore. So what? We all should have something unhealthy in our lives. Life is too short not to indulge into creamy caramel cake. You get me?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Well I just think it's pretty ironic it's still a chance bc lol periods.. :/ Ugh woman body sucks.

Not when you get a large ass like me lol


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Well I just think it's pretty ironic it's still a chance bc lol periods.. :/ Ugh woman body sucks.
> 
> Not when you get a large ass like me lol



The only reason why I hate being a woman. I know I am only twenty, but I wish I could be menopausal.

I love being a woman, nothing wrong with being a girl, but sometimes I wished I could be a boy. But I would HATE it if someone called me a boy or a man. I do have male traits but I prefer the gender I was born in. Only one thing I hate about being a girl, so I might as well stay female I guess


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2019)

The cute lesbian in my class sending me emails in the middle of the night to ask for information that she could easily just get from the professor what does it meeeaaaannnnnn


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 24, 2019)

Saylor said:


> The cute lesbian in my class sending me emails in the middle of the night to ask for information that she could easily just get from the professor what does it meeeaaaannnnnn



not necessarily checking you out. she might be just shy to ask the professor, or thinks you are clever or just want a friend. there are guys who do this and they dont want to have anything more than just friends with me,


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't care what pronoun people use for me because I sometimes pass as he or they which is honestly a bit fun and I usually don't bother correcting em 

But yeah I could live without periods, boobs and my fat ass yesh.


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2019)

I finally came up with the genius strategy of saving before I do a raid battle for a g-max mon.. =.= Haha. Since they take forever to show up and then just break out of the ball instantly and run away

update: turns out this is still really annoying LoL idk about this low catch rate man, it should be a little higher if you’re only gonna get one chance to throw a ball


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> not necessarily checking you out. she might be just shy to ask the professor, or thinks you are clever or just want a friend. there are guys who do this and they dont want to have anything more than just friends with me,


I don't think she's checking me out hahaha but that'd be cool though. We went to middle/high school together (but didn't really talk back then) and I always see her looking at me and she emails me often so I just wasn't sure if it's because I'm familiar or if she wanted to talk to me or something.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have come to the conclusion that potatoes are the most deliciously versatile crop in the world.



THANK YOU, ive been thinking this for the past 3 weeks now im glad im not the only one obsessing about potatoes


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

I hope this shiny dreepy comes soon.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Nov 24, 2019)

So, I bought home some yoghurts for my dessert, and Mum opens the fridge and goes

"Jessy, uh, did you know those yoghurts were out of date yesterday?"

And I look at her blankly for a few minutes.
Like omg...

"Mum, did you know yoghurts are _always_ out of date even _before_ they are put on the shelves?"

Then she goes into this panic mode.

"Yoghurt has fermented milk. This fermented milk is processed to be a bacteria, and this kind of bacteria is controlled to kill the bad bacteria. So in order to get bacteria, it needs to get moldy first. And c'mon Mum, we've had yoghurts for decades now and we're surviving! And three years ago I ate this vegemite that was six years out of date and I am still standing here talking to you..."


And then she put this expression which meant that she is impressed by what I've learnt at university but somewhat disgusted too. LMFAO


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2019)

ever since i stopped using tumblr i officially became old and stopped understanding memes. like when someone says 'vibe check' idk what theyre talking about


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> THANK YOU, ive been thinking this for the past 3 weeks now im glad im not the only one obsessing about potatoes



I love them.

Mashed, baked, fried.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

French fries/chips etc. are good but I don't like fried(too fatty) and regular boiled are just meh lol

Also I love how people visiting the library think we are a top class re-tail/helpdesk service.

Aaand I don't think it's a good idea to have a large ass confed states army flag on ur jacket but k lol


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Don’t wanna get up... but need to go out.
Don’t wanna get my sister from college tomorrow it’s such a long drive.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 25, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I love them.
> 
> Mashed, baked, fried.





Sheila said:


> French fries/chips etc. are good but I don't like fried(too fatty) and regular boiled are just meh lol



you really cant mess up a potato its literally impossible! god i love potatoes!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

this iced coffee is gooood


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

yes you can if you fry them potatoes in a pan too hard with oil/butter my tum gets upset


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 26, 2019)

I got my pro controller back from Nintendo yesterday! I sent it in for repair as the left joystick was drifting, and turns out it had a faulty circuit board in it. So they replaced it free of charge! Everything was done pretty fast, it was sent overseas, fixed and sent back within 20 days with free shipping. Well done Nintendo c:


----------



## Tianna (Nov 26, 2019)

Can't wait for ACNH to drop!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2019)

I was about to cry over how much studying I have to do before Monday and how tired I am, but thankfully NoUsernameHere happened to come online just before I could and help reassure me that I can do this.  I’m so blessed by having so many friends and everything I don’t know what to say.  I’ll never truly feel like I deserve any of this.  <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

college applications college applications college applications college applications college applications college applications 

... Also, I really want to go see _Judy._



Shinichi said:


> I was about to cry over how much studying I have to do before Monday and how tired I am, but thankfully NoUsernameHere happened to come online just before I could and help reassure me that I can do this.  I’m so blessed by having so many friends and everything I don’t know what to say.  I’ll never truly feel like I deserve any of this.  <3



I believe in you too, Riley! You got this, dude. <3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2019)

sushi dinner at 30 mins past 4 in the morning


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Windows 10 is a douche and should never have happened


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2019)

Now I want potato salad.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Now I want potato salad.



What the hell did I just watch.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2019)

80's or 90's Canadian sketch humor. Show is called "Kids in the Hall". That is a guy btw.


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2019)

family's hypocrisy is real lmao


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

There needs to be more elder flower-flavored stuff! Such an amazing flavor!! <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2019)

This mango habanero salsa is kicking my butt.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

I might or might not have an addiction with collecting hats.. lol.

also sell me yer pinwheel y'all


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

I gotta get this ****ing **** done jfc



Sheila said:


> I might or might not have an addiction with collecting hats.. lol.
> 
> also sell me yer pinwheel y'all



hats are cool tho


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I gotta get this ****ing **** done jfc
> 
> 
> 
> hats are cool tho



ur right but i have a lot of em lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ur right but i have a lot of em lol



send some dank ones my way pls


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank goodness for Pete's parcel service because cba for going round talking to villagers.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Thank goodness for Pete's parcel service because cba for going round talking to villagers.



this basically.

tho i wish ur helper would catch more bugs tbh rates are already baaad


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 28, 2019)

Is it too earlier to be looking to make a winter aesthetic now?
*furiously looks up winter gifs*

I mean it would be hard thou, I don't really have any winter collectables. Maybe I can just buy a bunch of oranges, they do okayish in the cold here.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> this basically.
> 
> tho i wish ur helper would catch more bugs tbh rates are already baaad



Lol I originally thought that the caretaker does the requests for you, afraid not 
I don't have time to chit chat. We love Pete though


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Lol I originally thought that the caretaker does the requests for you, afraid not
> I don't have time to chit chat. We love Pete though



yeah i do go chat with them if they are close enough to level up but yeah so grateful for that birb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm just randomly singing.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2019)

People around me talk about being stressed out all the time, but like... stress is only there if you let it be there.  You got to have ice in your veins when taking on daily tasks, school assignments, and plenty of other things as well.  I have a bunch of studying still left to do before Monday, but I’m not worried about it.  I got some done right now, and it’s true that you feel better once you’ve finished it.  I take every three point shot in life in everything I do with ice in my veins.  I’m straight and simple as an arrow.  Pay it forward, that’s my philosophy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm just randomly singing.



You seem happier than you've been. Hope you are.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 28, 2019)

im hungry and tired


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm really tired of having horrible shiny luck in Pokemon. I go 2x or 3x over odds _every time_. I just want to finish the stupid game but I want to bring my Dragapult along with me lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2019)

umm i love this space egg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2019)

to be or not to be, that is the question


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)

I can't stop watching this. <3


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2019)

Saw a cute guy in the starbucks and I walked past him to kind of check him out and see if I wanted to try chat him up, and when I did I saw that he had a huge sticker on his laptop that said: GAY™

so yeah, that's how my love life is going in case anyone was wondering


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Saw a cute guy in the starbucks and I walked past him to kind of check him out and see if I wanted to try chat him up, and when I did I saw that he had a huge sticker on his laptop that said: GAY™
> 
> so yeah, that's how my love life is going in case anyone was wondering



Okay but that's hilarious.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

No, you can't make me. >


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 30, 2019)

Why does my brother play adorable games but design them around his other favorite franchises?

He's playing the Alpaca World. 




And he's naming them after godforsaken Decepticons.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 30, 2019)

Still no shiny, really annoying.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

I wonder what the world record is for the longest forum thread.

Seems like for TBT, the largest thread is _Quick, Before The Mods Come!_ at over 100,000 posts.


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2019)

i wanna take a nice freezing cold walk, but no, my head just keeps on pounding


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Michael Jackson is adorable. 



Zane said:


> i wanna take a nice freezing cold walk, but no, my head just keeps on pounding



Hope that headache goes away <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 30, 2019)

I want to watch TV but my dog looks so comfy and I just can't get up and disturb her. Plus she hardly EVER sleeps with me at night, she usually prefers to go with my dad at night, I'm like her daytime sleep buddy.

Maybe she's here now cause the past week plus she hasn't been able to spend any time with me. Some days I won't see her until I get home from work.

That or she's just reaaalllly cozy or lazy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Also, happy first day of December ya'll! ❤


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2019)

oh ****, it's already december lmao


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2019)

hmm i don’t wanna go to bedddd i wanna stay up and keep doing stuff.. but, it’s getting hard to keep my eyes open

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hope that headache goes away <3



thank you :,D it finally did, thankfully before i had to take more tylenol. i don’t like having to take so many


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 1, 2019)

I wake up at around 5. Now both may babies ｆｉｎａｌｌｙ fell asleep. It's around 17:30. Over 12 hours work non stop. Finally get to take a breaaaak aaaaaahh!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2019)

23 days til xmas, 26 days til my birthday aaaa


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

Nox said:


> oh ****, it's already december lmao



I know right, time is moving too fast nowadays for me (probably because I’m an adult and not a kid anymore, LOL).

—

Actually, that is kind of my random thought of the day.  When you’re a kid you think time lasts forever and so you’re not worried about it.  But when you’re an adult you actually have to worry about things and so it _seems_ like time is moving faster.  But really, time is just moving at the pace it has always moved.  Food for thought.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2019)

I swear I'm changing my username to SellSheilaFairPinwheel soon lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I wake up at around 5. Now both may babies ｆｉｎａｌｌｙ fell asleep. It's around 17:30. Over 12 hours work non stop. Finally get to take a breaaaak aaaaaahh!!!



That doesn't sound healthy.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2019)

5 star g max battles are so tedious and annoying omg. it still gives you npc partners that have like, eevee and wobbuffet (just got a wobbuffet guy right now actually) like how are u supposed to win


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I wake up at around 5. Now both may babies ｆｉｎａｌｌｙ fell asleep. It's around 17:30. Over 12 hours work non stop. Finally get to take a breaaaak aaaaaahh!!!



Question

How the hell are you still alive


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

"Melts in your mouth, not your hands." What a crock of horse****. <.<


----------



## Peter (Dec 1, 2019)

my car doors were so frozen that i tried to open them and couldn't, but my car thought they were open and wouldn't lock

i love winter


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2019)

Peter said:


> my car doors were so frozen that i tried to open them and couldn't, but my car thought they were open and wouldn't lock
> 
> i love winter



lmaoo oh god, we’re getting our first snow of the year right now and part of me is so stoked but at the same time the sight of snow on my car also fills my heart with dread.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

MJ: "First I'd like to thank God-" 

Audience: "WOOOOOO"


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

Im super happy to be back on here  I really dont know why it makes me so happy to just sit here and do nothing but post all day


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm loving this snowstorm. God bless New England! <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> Im super happy to be back on here  I really dont know why it makes me so happy to just sit here and do nothing but post all day



Awesome having you back dude <3


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

I actually remember you! Im surprised by how many people still actively come on here that I recognize.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

Bless this snowstorm! <3


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> I actually remember you! Im surprised by how many people still actively come on here that I recognize.



Back with those trippy avatar/signature


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

What a small world xD

Just got invited to a server from a friend from another server, and turns out Miharu and Naekoya were both there as well. I love how much of a coincidence  this is xD​


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

Nox said:


> Back with those trippy avatar/signature



Nox!!! How have you been?


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> Nox!!! How have you been?


Been okay, hbu?


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

Im great! I decided to get back into TBT because of the new animal crossing game coming out in March.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

Dah, so I still need to watch "Sabrina". I've borrowed it from the public library for a while, it seems. ;o


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

I wonder if my roommate thinks my music is bad...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

I died when he slammed the book closed. 

... Also, can't stop with the MJ obsession now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rough collies have long faces.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2019)

i hope everyone can see the snowman


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That doesn't sound healthy.


If I didn't do everything I can for them, it'd make me be critically unhealthy mentally. So no other way… -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> If I didn't do everything I can for them, it'd make me be critically unhealthy mentally. So no other way… -_-



...that doesn't sound healthy either tbh. you don't have to be a picture-perfect parent, just be there for them, give them love and care.

just do your best and if you should feel down, don't be afraid to talk to people, friends or professionals alike.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> If I didn't do everything I can for them, it'd make me be critically unhealthy mentally. So no other way… -_-



Just remember to take care of yourself too, alright? I'm sure you are a wonderful mother, and it seems like you are doing the best that you can. Don't forget to take care of yourself. ❤


----------



## buniichu (Dec 2, 2019)

I wanna go home. I wanna go home. I wanna go home. I wanna go home. (REPEATEDLY for 8 hours-)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Don't forget to take care of yourself. ❤



Basically this.

Also can I just not have classes this week I'm already dying from all this homework ughhh


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ...that doesn't sound healthy either tbh. you don't have to be a picture-perfect parent, just be there for them, give them love and care.
> 
> just do your best and if you should feel down, don't be afraid to talk to people, friends or professionals alike.


You're kind, Sheila. Yes, just being there for them is it, I believe so too. If they didn't have any serious health issues, I'm sure I would've been just! so! lazy mom. XD I'm only been that way for needed medical care procedures. It's a time eater, but or else they can't stay here with me. Physically limit! I'd never deny it! But it's worth it and more, when I see them doing happy and fine.<3
Though, you make me relaxed, thanks Sheila!



Dawnpiplup said:


> Just remember to take care of yourself too, alright? I'm sure you are a wonderful mother, and it seems like you are doing the best that you can. Don't forget to take care of yourself. ❤


Pfft thanks! I'll keep that in mind, lovely.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

@RedTropicalPeachyFish No problems <3

I'm sure you are doing your best regarding their health as well, and don't be afraid talking with their nurses/doctors if you have contact with them, or a psychologist regarding any issues if available, or if you have any friends willing to listen. Nothing wrong with asking for help, and nothing wrong with feeling a bit down either; we are only human beings and we are not robots that can predict or watch over every second of someone's life/lives. Just don't let it eat you up if you miss a second or minute, you need to take care of yourself as well..maybe sit down and breathe for a few minutes, meditate and wind down to get new energy(or if you do anything else to relax keep doing that as well!)

Simply be there with kind words and hugs, and encourage and care for them <3 That is usually more than enough (coming from someone who didn't really get that as a kid and basically a modern story of To The Lighthouse lol)

As Dawn said you seem as kind and caring IRL as you have been to me and others on the site so I'm sure they will look back on a good time


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

thank g o d we had baking soda at home... my tum was getting upset now for no reason ..probs need to stop eating wine gums


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 2, 2019)

Post Malone is a babe.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Why am I such a control freak?

I destroyed my town in ten minutes because I was trying to get an Amiibo villager to move somewhere specific. Now my foreign fruits are destroyed, and so is my park area. lol I'm going to take a much-needed break from New Leaf.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

peanut butter toast at break time oh yeaaaa


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Ooooof. I gotta go to my appointment in like... 10 minutes and I don’t wanna go :c​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

i don't think that was an irrelevant interpretation but sure...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2019)

Why does DC's Swamp thing only have 10 episodes though....


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

People that talk on speaker phone and play their music out loud in a quiet, public place, are the scum of the earth


----------



## baboontv (Dec 2, 2019)

I wish i wasn't lonely


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 3, 2019)

Infinity said:


> People that talk on speaker phone and play their music out loud in a quiet, public place, are the scum of the earth


Sometimes that's how you get into an appointment faster, if your stuck in the waiting room.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 3, 2019)

it's amazing how doing something so simple can make you feel so free


----------



## Marte (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't really wanna do the _work_ today
I don't _really_ wanna do the work today
I don't really wanna _do_ the work today
I don't wanna do the _work_ today
~


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2019)

Hibernation would be nice. Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2019)

-hits windmills-


----------



## Ploom (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't think anybody is who they say they are. everyones f***ing deceptive and hypocritical. people who have to convince you with words only do that because they can't be convincing with their actions.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2019)

Bulbabear said:


> I don't think anybody is who they say they are. everyones f***ing deceptive and hypocritical. people who have to convince you with words only do that because they can't be convincing with their actions.



I love your sig.

Or people who say they act alone but they don't


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

Ploom said:


> I don't think anybody is who they say they are. everyones f***ing deceptive and hypocritical. people who have to convince you with words only do that because they can't be convincing with their actions.



I agree in some sense, but I think a lot of it has to do with trust and whether or not the person is being genuine or being fake.  I’ve been friends with both and so I’m able to tell what type of person someone is soon after talking to them for the first time.  I’m a people person.  But yeah, people who aren’t true to themselves and others can be bothersome.


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2019)

why are puppies so [censored] expensive


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

Zane said:


> why are puppies so [censored] expensive



Ikr, and taking care of them even more ;;


Also I still think "Rillaboom" is a stupid name


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't know what to wear tomorrow and I'm at work all day and suppose to be going to a concert in the evening. 
Like what do you wear to a concert when its ice cold out? Feel like I'll just get too hot in my coat after jumping about, but then I'll be cold on the way back and don't particularly fancy carrying a huge jacket around with me. Just gonna sit here and weight out the good ol' pros and cons lol.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2019)

finally home now i can eat WHOO i’m frickin starving


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

Spoiler:  



The only upcoming AP prints I like look _extremely_ similar to existing prints...?
Also, what IS that JSK cut on the Kira print... Looking forward to the OP being an arm and a leg secondhand. My lord...


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2019)

I do my part for society and release crappy pok?mon when i get them on wonder trade


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 4, 2019)

My sister’s cat is sleeping on her boyfriend’s xBox... lul.​


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 5, 2019)

Don't you just hate it when you are in Australia's summer, it is freezing cold and you need to go outside and you're still half asleep and you apparently see the trees suddenly move?


Like, who the f decided to put it there?


I whacked my head on the tree branch and now my head hurts like hell. This is the same with poles. You just walk and then BANG! You see a flash of white and hit your head on the pole, lucky enough not to black out. I usually pat attention to where I walk but if I am half asleep, you might as well call it sleep walking...


And I swear I wouldn't hit myself with the tree because I am sure that tree branch was at least 6 feet and I am only a midget of 4 foot 9. What in the f ing world?


Oh, and P.S.
I passed an exam and I told some people and this is what they put.

Them: WTF!
Me: Guys, what do you think WTF means?
Them: Wow, That's Fantastic!


Oh please, give me strength!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2019)

angry I overslept


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 5, 2019)

AaaaaaAAAAAA I need to clean my room and really minimize on the amount of junk I have.

But I don't have alot of room to put stuff, my closet is already stuffed and so is under my bed. When I get a loft bed I'm going to lose the under bed storage so I need to clean out my closet and put all my junk there. But it's already full


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

begone dumb cold!

also it feels nice drawing again ;3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Omg, I love you all so much I can?t even put it into words... is it okay to cry yet?  I?m crying anyway XD

This is what I think every day about each and all of my friends here:



Spoiler












<3


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2019)

why don’t more people send version exclusives on wt. like if you’re gonna trade garbage would it kill u to send a seedot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2019)

Last night I fell asleep watching Batman '89 on VHS, and when I woke up I noticed that the tape player had the decency to rewind the tape by itself for me. Too bad I woke up and saw that my TV was sitting on a bright blue screen for like six hours lol


I should prob put the sleep timer on tonight


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 6, 2019)

Running off 5 hrs of sleep and a strong coffee today, just want Friday to be over now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 6, 2019)

ok so Christmas songs are one thing at work, but setting the bell for the oven to a Christmas tune is just overkill

someone pls end my suffering D':


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2019)

Zane said:


> why don’t more people send version exclusives on wt. like if you’re gonna trade garbage would it kill u to send a seedot



I have some special seedot with egg moves in a friend ball on an older game.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

a bit bothered i might not be able to return lights gifts but i looove and appreciate getting em so much ♥ ♥


----------



## buniichu (Dec 6, 2019)

I must support my dolphins in peace u^u


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 6, 2019)

Tianna said:


> Can't wait for ACNH to drop!




Don't we all?




Sheila said:


> Windows 10 is a douche and should never have happened




Agreed!




Shinichi said:


> People around me talk about being stressed out all the time, but like... stress is only there if you let it be there.  You got to have ice in your veins when taking on daily tasks, school assignments, and plenty of other things as well.  I have a bunch of studying still left to do before Monday, but I?m not worried about it.  I got some done right now, and it?s true that you feel better once you?ve finished it.  I take every three point shot in life in everything I do with ice in my veins.  I?m straight and simple as an arrow.  Pay it forward, that?s my philosophy.




If um you are not serious, I um, hope you're talking about frozen water. Because college and university students get BANNED or EXPELLED from school to take drugs. Plus drugs re-wire your brain, developing mental disorders, family breaking down, and monstrous, barbaric actions. But if you are totally fine with still injecting illegal drugs in your veins, fine by me. Don't tell me I didn't warn you. Not that I assume you don't know this already...


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> If um you are not serious, I um, hope you're talking about frozen water. Because college and university students get BANNED or EXPELLED from school to take drugs. Plus drugs re-wire your brain, developing mental disorders, family breaking down, and monstrous, barbaric actions. But if you are totally fine with still injecting illegal drugs in your veins, fine by me. Don't tell me I didn't warn you. Not that I assume you don't know this already...




Um, wtf?  I’m talking about the metaphor with frozen water... like how basketball players have to have nerves of steel when they shoot, otherwise they miss their shots.  Same thing with studying for students.  Wasn’t talking about drugs at all.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 6, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Um, wtf?  I’m talking about the metaphor with frozen water... like how basketball players have to have nerves of steel when they shoot, otherwise they miss their shots.  Same thing with studying for students.  Wasn’t talking about drugs at all.



Thank goodness! Plus, I am already drained from uni myself, so midnight scrolling shouldn't be happening...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> If um you are not serious, I um, hope you're talking about frozen water



Lmao what


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Thank goodness! Plus, I am already drained from uni myself, so midnight scrolling shouldn't be happening...



No worries.  I strongly detest any kind of drug use and smoking as well.  If someone else wants to do it, that?s fine, but it?s not for me.  Someone in my family suffered a lot due to it and has been trying to recover for years.  I?ll never pretend to understand how people let themselves become addicted to such things.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2019)

i love my bunny :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

I honestly have no clue how tf I forgot to do my research participation assignment for Psychology but now I get to spend my Friday evening after classes end... doing schoolwork :>


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 6, 2019)

doin homework
wantin to draw
about to take a shower
im smelly afterall

though yeesh, the basement is really active at the moment, ain't it?


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2019)

just got home from accidentally spending money on myself christmas present shopping


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

I just heard someone talking in the hallway of our dorm room and I quickly assumed two things based on the tone of their voice and the way they were talking:

1. They were crying uncontrollably about something
2. It's all _my_ fault


Why am I like this


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just heard someone talking in the hallway of our dorm room and I quickly assumed two things based on the tone of their voice and the way they were talking:
> 
> 1. They were crying uncontrollably about something
> 2. It's all _my_ fault
> ...



Idk but sometimes that can be a sign of guilty conscience. You don't even have to be guilty, you just feel guilty. Don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa someone tell me how to flirt!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Idk but sometimes that can be a sign of guilty conscience. You don't even have to be guilty, you just feel guilty. Don't be too hard on yourself!



I constantly feel guilty. Like earlier I had to talk with a prof because I didn't do well on an essay and I felt bad about that. I've also had to tell quite a few professors that I won't be working with them next semester and I feel bad about that too. I do have a guilty conscience, but I didn't do anything wrong. I just can't stand the idea of doing anybody wrong.


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

Marte said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa someone tell me how to flirt!



Same xD I have a girl and work I'm real good friends with and I'm super akward ugh


----------



## maple22 (Dec 6, 2019)

Something I hate about this time of year is how it's nearly pitch black outside, yet when I look at the clock it's only 4:58 PM.


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2019)

**** my family


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Nox said:


> **** my family



this esp my dad

also man can they put up that dress i wanna snag itttt lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

CHEEMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! <3​


----------



## gobby (Dec 7, 2019)

2 things in life are certain, death, and cheems


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I constantly feel guilty. Like earlier I had to talk with a prof because I didn't do well on an essay and I felt bad about that. I've also had to tell quite a few professors that I won't be working with them next semester and I feel bad about that too. I do have a guilty conscience, but I didn't do anything wrong. I just can't stand the idea of doing anybody wrong.



I don't think it's anything wrong with actually telling them how the situation is and that you can't doall the things in the world. better work on yourself and have some time off.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

Do animals celebrate christmas?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

I just told my mom I'd like a small beanbag that I can lean on while sitting in bed and she told me to ask Santa for one lol


On an unrelated note, apparently my neighbor's daughter (who lives on her own) got a new puppy, and the puppy is currently staying at her mom's house cause her husband doesn't like the idea of having a dog (for some reason). My mom said that my dad brought it over to our house cause no one was watching it outside and it tried to slip through their gate, and she said it's like the cutest puppy in the world, kinda like a Pomeranian. Well I've been wanting a dog for a while, and I think that starting out with a small dog would be good for me, so I told my mom to tell them that if they decide to get rid of the puppy that they *need* to give it to me.

I haven't even gotten a chance to see her yet, and technically there's still a chance right now that they'll keep her, but I already love her to death


----------



## Bcat (Dec 7, 2019)

Why did nobody tell me until today that Kim Possible has a YouTube cooking channel??????


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

Internet is back on! W00t!!


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2019)

think my friend is mad at me cuz I declined his offer to hang out.. again. I feel bad but he asks me to come over so often it's not totally my fault I have to say no 9 times out of 10. LOL >:[ plus he just always wants to chill at his house and I end up with a terrible tension headache after all that sitting around on the couch.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Discord is alive, for now...​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 7, 2019)

It is working now!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Decorating the tree today >w>

Wonder what we’ll put on the top this year :0​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Decorating the tree today >w>
> 
> Wonder what we’ll put on the top this year :0​



Is your avatar from Uta no Prince Sama?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

I've just been screaming the lyrics to Michael Jackson songs. 

Also, thank God I didn't cause the flat-screen TV to topple over. I was twirling like crazy around the room and hit the TV. Whoops.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 7, 2019)

This cute red something keeps showing and hiding. They're playing hard to get. UwU


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

MJ: "I love you!"

Crowd: _*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*_


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 7, 2019)

It hasn't really felt much like Christmas for the past couple years, but this year it _really_ doesn't feel like Christmas and it makes me sad.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh my god why did it take me this long to use Spotify? This is already better than YouTube.


----------



## Marte (Dec 8, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh my god why did it take me this long to use Spotify? This is already better than YouTube.



:O !!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to Spotify my friend, you're trapped here now, you can never leave. It will take over your life, you will now listen to music 24/7


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

I hope I got the feng shui right, cause I see entries from like all angles and I get rly confused when looking at the guides lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

Why do all of my charging cords break within like 3 weeks hdfjghdfjghdbfjh


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh my god why did it take me this long to use Spotify? This is already better than YouTube.



literally couldn't get by without my spotify subscription. I use it every single day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: If Dolly Parton's man can be stolen so easily by Jolene, she can have him. Find a new man Dolly. You deserve better


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> literally couldn't get by without my spotify subscription. I use it every single day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also: If Dolly Parton's man can be stolen so easily by Jolene, she can have him. Find a new man Dolly. You deserve better



I used spotify for years and when I moved countries it's suddenly not available here. Ughh it makes me so sad. It's one of the few services I subscribed to.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

I hope the ghosts from Lucky cookies is yellow, PC doesn't do too many of em yellow things :/ Oh well I will do this.. fighto fighto


----------



## Ploom (Dec 8, 2019)

dis event is stoopid


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

nostalgia... all 3 of em


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

I need to learn to be more patient.


----------



## Dim (Dec 8, 2019)

SIX!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> SIX!



LOL what did I just watch?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> SIX!



my brain during an important exam


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

PIETRO


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2019)

Pfft. He looks cute hanging under the balloon.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

Really annoyed right now. Don't know why.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2019)

praying i will survive this week


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 9, 2019)

Had my assessment review at work and it turns out I'm working above their expectations and I get a pay raise because of it! I'm very proud of myself~♥


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Why do I like something for like 5 days then be like "onto the next thing?"
Like, I REALLY wanted to make a Pokemon game for about 4 days then was like "agh, nvm, too hard..." "ONTO ANIMAL CROSSING"


----------



## Zane (Dec 9, 2019)

where is everyone


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

Zane said:


> where is everyone



Was finally going to try unloading in game art and pics. Bad timing?


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


Okay... this is much more cursed than the vid I posted yesterday lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2019)

Omg it's 1am where does the time go

_*Right out the window*_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

dear jesus please let me pass this part of the class


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

If the TA-DA staff were JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders characters, Gintoki would be Jotaro, Zura would be Joseph Joestar, NoUsernameHere would be Avdol, I would be Polnareff, and Gobby would be Kakyoin.  Our friend in the server would be Iggy.  Thinking about this is really cool, ngl


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 11, 2019)

I need to contact an active staff member.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2019)

Dear insanity: GO. AWAY!! ;.;


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2019)

I just tried a Samoa cookie and they're incredible. They have coconut, caramel, and chocolate. Would definitely recommend if you're able to eat coconut. 

Here's some image of them I found online:


----------



## Stil (Dec 11, 2019)

I wonder how long this will take


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2019)

Infinity said:


> I wonder how long this will take



wussup?

also man so glad next class is last for this one and then we only have the paper to dooooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2019)

Sheila said:


> also man so glad next class is last for this one and then we only have the paper to dooooo



Ya got this!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ya got this!!!



thanks i surely hope <333 like man my teacher be killin me i got a work u kno lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2019)

I feel motivated

To draw the pansies that appear in Pocket Camp with my pastels. I like drawin pansies. I'll prob post them here if I get any done.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2019)

How the **** do you do taxes


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 12, 2019)

YEAASSS it's prafeuille caramel chocolate today's door!!!<33


----------



## Marte (Dec 12, 2019)

Tony Montana

Lachimo la-la

Large mo-ra-ra


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2019)

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th and y’all know what that means ...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th and y’all know what that means ...



SPOOKY CHRISTMAS TIME


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

Kicking inactives from your server be like,


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2019)

Nintendo Switch has games


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

I hate forgetting ****.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 13, 2019)

I've gotta gather submissions for each of the 3 events tomorrow. That means decorate a room in HHD, think about the 10 AC items I think are most useful, and torture the heck out of my villagers. Fun. I say tomorrow cause I know I'm gonna probably sleep in Saturday and won't be able to get everything by that time EST.

I got a project to do that I started on tonight, at least. Math homework, eugh. And a bunch of videos to look through to try and judge a candidate for class president. God, I hate sorting emails, I wish it was simpler than it is. 
Lots of drawing to do, too. 1 and a half commissions and most of that school project.

Overall, I just feel way too busy for 24 hours, which is weird. I thought I did nothing this week but I'm surprisingly caught up on school and stuff. In fact, the things I feel busy on are everything _but_ schoolwork, which is a first.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

my hair grows slow :vvv

although i think i can let the neck hair grow somewhat cause as long as i keep the upper one flat and straightened it shouldn't look like a mullet lol (might or might not look as that nobel prize lady in the front with short af bangs but yeah lol)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

Good lord I posted so much questionable **** back in the day!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Kicking inactives from your server be like,



Omg I am wheezing, the noises

I want to stay up all night and play Wii, but I feel like I'll get tired after an hour then just go to sleep. Like no I want to ne up ALL night, till like 2am in the morning. This always happens to me when I play Nintendo, I get tired very quickly after not being tired at all. Maybe I'll just save playing Wii and Nintendo for tomorrow after I sleep in.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

guys GUYS GUYS 

I START WORKING TOMORROW 

HOI YAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Good lord I posted so much questionable **** back in the day!



heh, who didn't though


----------



## Hat' (Dec 14, 2019)

I wish I could wipe my memory concerning Zelda BOTW.. I loved that game and I really want to play it another time without knowing what's next.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Just some more centimeters til my bangs are grown out aaaaa


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 14, 2019)

it hit me again.
that i'm always going to be alone.
someone new always comes along,
someone shiny, fresh out of the box, clean.
someone better.
i'm not desirable because i'm damaged goods, i guess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2019)

Finally got me a shrek potion lol


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 14, 2019)

I FORGOT THAT EST IS 3 HOURS AWAY AND NOT 2
God I hope they count my entries into the contests ;;


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2019)

.,


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2019)

what a long, nice saturday with no headache :3


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

I need to charge my phone haha oops.

I also need to go to sleep. And set alarms.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 14, 2019)

pulling an all nighter should be a sport

i'd lose


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

michealsmells said:


> I FORGOT THAT EST IS 3 HOURS AWAY AND NOT 2
> God I hope they count my entries into the contests ;;



me with like every event here i'm in gmt+1 and i'm like hmm what times are everything lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 15, 2019)

I want more sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

RIP Anna Karina


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2019)

We've done it, we've reached the PEAK of human/gaming evolution:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> We've done it, we've reached the PEAK of human/gaming evolution:



reminds me of that bird dating game lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

Leftover Chinese food, the breakfast of champions.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2019)

errgh why did i agree to go to this christmas party it?s giving me anxiety stomach ache .. oh ya because that certain person asked me >:3


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> We've done it, we've reached the PEAK of human/gaming evolution:


Skateboarding birds... with smooooth jazz B)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

I might actually stay awake if I stop listening to people reading legal documents in monotone.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

Is Vrisnem active currently?


----------



## Hyoon (Dec 15, 2019)

i hate being sick ahhhh


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2019)

Gave up on shiny breeding nickit (after 700ish+ eggs), started breeding driftloon and got a shiny within 200ish+, i love him very much now shiny clown zigzagoon has a balloon friend!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

AOCWKFKWOFSKFKSMCWKVMEMDIAMSKS

... Is how I feel right now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 16, 2019)

for his neutral special, he wields a gun


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

Tried some scrambled eggs mixed w/ avocado now.. kinda getting used to the idea of eating eggs as those but yeah i def have to mix something with the eggs so it doesn't taste rubber farts lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

Also just curious.. anyone else celebrating xmas on the 24th (eve)?


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2019)

Zane said:


> errgh why did i agree to go to this christmas party it?s giving me anxiety stomach ache .. oh ya because that certain person asked me >:3



THAT WAS STRESSFUL  but I'm so glad I went <333333


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2019)

Shrek 2 had a different ending?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> for his neutral special, he wields a gun



_Gun_ laughed out loud with this a few times.

What colour to paint my toes. I was thinking a light blue or mint even. Yup, this is one of those 'stay up all night' kinda nights. It's happening.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 17, 2019)

I've just finished baking peanut butter and chocolate flapjacks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

This is the stupidest thing I've ever found on Pinterest and I love it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

getting there with my eggs.. should maybe try using one less egg but yeah.. adding beans and mayo along with avocado was a gr8 idea


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Society: "be yourself!"

Also society: "no not like that."


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Society: "be yourself!"
> 
> Also society: "no not like that."



**** society, go ur own way!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

holy **** 10 days til my bday HHHHhdhjskfdsf rip


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2019)

A small grocery run, or laundry first?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)

I love when books are named like "basic neurosurgery" or something because you definitely need more than basic knowledge to work with that lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2019)

Ngl I think I'm gonna go for the light blue balloon, I love the orange balloon but I don't think it will fit my aesthetic at all and I would rather not sell it (since I've never had a balloon collectible). 
Also even though there's a very slight difference between the two blue balloons I gotta say, I like the light blue one a little more because it's more bright in color. 

Now I just have to hope and pray that they release a purple balloon lol


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 18, 2019)

My brothers bought me this plush a while ago because they thought I'd like it. I do- it's pretty cute- and I appreciate them thinking of me!




But I've been procrastinating from putting in my room because it's kinda off-putting when it's just staring at me on my shelf.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> My brothers bought me this plush a while ago because they thought I'd like it. I do- it's pretty cute- and I appreciate them thinking of me!
> 
> View attachment 229781
> 
> But I've been procrastinating from putting in my room because it's kinda off-putting when it's just staring at me on my shelf.



Lol, it’s just like, “Hello there, Mayor Monday... how are you?  Why aren’t you smiling like me?”  XD

Also, just wanted to say your avatar is cute as heck!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 18, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Lol, it’s just like, “Hello there, Mayor Monday... how are you?  Why aren’t you smiling like me?”  XD
> 
> Also, just wanted to say your avatar is cute as heck!



Good one.  That _did_ make me smile. lol

And thank you!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2019)

I've eaten far too much peanut butter today

Literally me: Oh go on, its Christmas


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 19, 2019)

Furious balloons. Happy Birthday TBT?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 19, 2019)

Ahh why do they wake up no exception once I wake up to have SOME time to take a break AHHHHHHH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2019)

I was screaming lyrics to "Roadhouse Blues" a couple minutes ago. It's fun to scream like you're insane sometimes.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I ask a few family members what they want for Christmas, they settle for gift cards. That is fine, but boring. Asked Dad if he wanted to go pick something out at the sporting goods store together. I think that went over a little better.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

I kinda want stardew valley but I hate the way it looks, I'm itching for farming game and all other options aren't really worth my money...stardew is my only option left and its only 15$ ($6.50 when i redeem my nintenpoints) so i guess it wont be too bad of a loss :|


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I kinda want stardew valley but I hate the way it looks, I'm itching for farming game and all other options aren't really worth my money...stardew is my only option left and its only 15$ ($6.50 when i redeem my nintenpoints) so i guess it wont be too bad of a loss :|


Maybe an older copy of Harvest Moon on an older system?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

There!  115 posts today in honor of TBT?s 15th birthday.  Man that took awhile, but glad I was able to accomplish it lol


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Maybe an older copy of Harvest Moon on an older system?



yea but i was hoping to get something for the switrch


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 19, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> yea but i was hoping to get something for the switrch



I think I heard of this neat indie game that acts alot like a farming Harvest Moon/Stardew Valley. Too bad I can't remember the name of it. I remember in one of the videos you could take the animal (it was an alpaca in the video) to go foraging with you and the person gave an the alpaca a random orange they found.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2019)

wow Leon?s battle tower haxorus having attract is completely freakin random??? totally screwed me over since my kommo-o just happened to be female.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone ever notice how the two most common things spambots seem to sell are aquarium heaters and garage doors? What exactly is so fascinating about those two objects that attracts all these bots so much? I've never had to shop for either of those things in my life so far. Just found that kind of funny.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2019)

Been working on the letter that I'm planning to give to my English teacher. Hoping I don't burst into tears as I hand it to him.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm wondering which would be easier to learn on my guitar I'm getting for xmas; Hey There Delilah or Trouble by Never Shout Never?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2019)

been wondering... do we keep our christmas lights forever? Or do they disappear after the season's over?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 19, 2019)

Nox said:


> been wondering... do we keep our christmas lights forever? Or do they disappear after the season's over?



Nope, they'll disappear and go poof, gone. We won't have them for next year.


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Nope, they'll disappear and go poof, gone. We won't have them for next year.


wow that's kind of a waste tbh


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2019)

Nox said:


> wow that's kind of a waste tbh



Idk I like the gift factor behind them, I kinda wish they weren't now a regular collectable. Cause we can buy them from the shop now and activate them for our lineups. To me it's like someone was thinking of me, which makes me feel nice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Nope, they'll disappear and go poof, gone. We won't have them for next year.



I hate this cause I remember back in like 2017 I had a really great set of WAH lights and I wish I still had them lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Anyone ever notice how the two most common things spambots seem to sell are aquarium heaters and garage doors? What exactly is so fascinating about those two objects that attracts all these bots so much? I've never had to shop for either of those things in my life so far. Just found that kind of funny.



that or massage salon. never forgetti the spaghetti of baba ji


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

wait they are releasing the rose of versailles in english? rip my wallet.

also gonna be nice to have a weekend where u dont have to plan homework all day...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 20, 2019)

Watching these murder documentaries on Investigation Discovery while at my sister’s.

If I knew how to change the channel, I would... These types of shows give me anxiety xD​


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2019)

New tattoo day tomorrow! I'm excited. I've had to reschedule twice now due to a) illness and b) someone spiking my drink the night before. Looking forward to just getting it done!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2019)

Man if only I could sell collectables or make actual good art to earn enough tbt for a username change. I want to change it to JP now instead of Stella-Io like I have now, but I never have more than 600 tbt.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2019)

the game knows i only want bottle caps so i’m going to get everything but those. just spent 20,000 watts on the digging d bag and didn’t get a single one


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2019)

Dunno why I waste time caring about people who never even want to speak to me


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> Dunno why I waste time caring about people who never even want to speak to me



Sorry, Nox.  I feel this way about some of my friends right now as well.

I messaged you asking to play Smash Ultimate with me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> New tattoo day tomorrow! I'm excited. I've had to reschedule twice now due to a) illness and b) someone spiking my drink the night before. Looking forward to just getting it done!



Hope the drink spiking didn't result in anything too serious. Illness as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> the game knows i only want bottle caps so i’m going to get everything but those. just spent 20,000 watts on the digging d bag and didn’t get a single one



I got 9 you're welcome to. I don't end up using them. I'm a picky breeder.


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Hope the drink spiking didn't result in anything too serious. Illness as well.



I didn't end up in hospital and made it home in one piece with some help from complete strangers, so in the grand scheme of things it went better than it could've!

But eee tattoo day today! My appointment is in 3hrs. If I'm not feeling too bad after (it's on my thigh and historically I've found that placement quite painful/awkward to walk about on!) might do a bit of last minute Christmas shopping after. 

And my new fish is coming today!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I didn't end up in hospital and made it home in one piece with some help from complete strangers, so in the grand scheme of things it went better than it could've!
> 
> But eee tattoo day today! My appointment is in 3hrs. If I'm not feeling too bad after (it's on my thigh and historically I've found that placement quite painful/awkward to walk about on!) might do a bit of last minute Christmas shopping after.
> 
> And my new fish is coming today!



Ahh best of luck with the new tattoo and fish <3 Man I miss having fishes but I don't have room plus I don't think my mom would approve nor take care anyway lol:/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Apparently today is the Winter Solstice. I know for like a month after this it's gonna be dark out all the time but it's nice to know that the days will be getting longer soon. I like when it's dark out but I hate that it gets dark at like 5:30.

Plus all day darkness on New Leaf!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Apparently today is the Winter Solstice. I know for like a month after this it's gonna be dark out all the time but it's nice to know that the days will be getting longer soon. I like when it's dark out but I hate that it gets dark at like 5:30.
> 
> Plus all day darkness on New Leaf!



Damn, I forgot it was today. I hate when it gets dark outside like this honestly >>


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 21, 2019)

Kinda wish I put my nail appointment later so I could sleep later lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie, I love these Christmas lights but I wish I could go back to using my other collectibles in my lineup. I'm not a fan of having a bunch of one collectible showing at once.


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2019)

Ahri said:


> Kinda wish I put my nail appointment later so I could sleep later lol



This is my same thought right now. I wish I didn't have to set an alarm for tomorrow. But if I leave my acrylics longer they'll snap.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I love these Christmas lights but I wish I could go back to using my other collectibles in my lineup. I'm not a fan of having a bunch of one collectible showing at once.



I think I'll just bear with having lights up, I love everyone's messages and my collectibles will be back soon c:


----------



## Romaki (Dec 21, 2019)

A local retailer lists Switch games as "blu-ray discs", I was kinda scared for a second that it sold indie games through codes on a disc but it says the same thing on Nintendo-only games... very random listing.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2019)

Okay wtH are my neighbours doing outside at damn near 2am? Is the son arguing with the mom again or somethin? Take it inside people geez.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Why is summer sausage a seasonal winter gift?


----------



## rianne (Dec 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Why is summer sausage a seasonal winter gift?



As someone who got my in-laws that as a gift for the first time this year, I genuinely wonder the same thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

Hope i can make some kind of "snow" man.. guess i can make like a cloth or ice cream one.. or stuff...


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2019)

[spongebob narrator voice]: ah, depression

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I got 9 you're welcome to. I don't end up using them. I'm a picky breeder.



sorry I just saw this! Thank you but that's ok :,D You better hang onto them, you never know when you'll get a shiny with rebellious IVs


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Zane said:


> [spongebob narrator voice]: ah, depression
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My event meowth has pick up I got a few from that.
https://www.serebii.net/swordshield/pickup.shtml


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2019)

I was dancing to "It's Raining Men" by the Weather Girls, and I just kept on cracking up. I imagined these two guys doing backflips and dancing their asses off to this song blasted in the background.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Ain’t nobody bringing us
Down down down down down 
You can try, but you’re not bringing us down!

I used to not really care for this song, but now I can’t stop singing it!!! I wish K/DA made more songs lol​


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2019)

if the wish collectible isn’t a snowman mm mmmm i don’t know what


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

^ I relate but I’d really like it to be the Cider ;w;​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 23, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Ain’t nobody bringing us
> Down down down down down
> You can try, but you’re not bringing us down!
> 
> I used to not really care for this song, but now I can’t stop singing it!!! I wish K/DA made more songs lol​



I've seen a couple interesting male covers of that. Apparently the League of Legends yt channel periodically releases music videos like that is various genres. I like their metal one.


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2019)

It's 54 degrees out. Winter just doesn't wanna come.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> It's 54 degrees out. Winter just doesn't wanna come.



Where are u and can I fly over to u pls


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> It's 54 degrees out. Winter just doesn't wanna come.



Sounds a little like here, except here it gets to 60, sometimes higher 50s at night.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 23, 2019)

When you look up both JP and Jerico and no other member has those names, esp Jerico.


(For context I'd like to get a username change at some point in time).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2019)

What do I do with this ticket?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2019)

I've just come to accept that I can't fall asleep at 10pm and wake up at 8am anymore, so while I'm off school I'm gonna go to bed at 2am and wake up at 10am. Perfect sleep schedule for me.

Also I haven't seen a grubbin in forever I just want one with a good nature jxdhwuwus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've just come to accept that I can't fall asleep at 10pm and wake up at 8am anymore, so while I'm off school I'm gonna go to bed at 2am and wake up at 10am. Perfect sleep schedule for me.
> 
> Also I haven't seen a grubbin in forever I just want one with a good nature jxdhwuwus



rip 

also the hell's a grubbin


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 24, 2019)

^I think it's a Pok?mon???

I want to sit here all day with my squishy cute doggy. Just sit. And do nothing. And maybe play some video games cause my game dresser is within arms reach. But mostly sit with my doggy.

But I can't cause I have work today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> also the hell's a grubbin





Stella-Io said:


> ^I think it's a Pok?mon???



Yeah lmao


----------



## matt (Dec 24, 2019)

Time to take my sister's dog for a walk and hatch some POGO eggs


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2019)

I just spent my entire Christmas bonus on make-up.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 24, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I just spent my entire Christmas bonus on make-up. &#55357;&#56834;



what did u buy? make up is money well spent!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2019)

mogyay said:


> what did u buy? make up is money well spent!!



Multiple liquid lipsticks, concealer, and setting powder all from Jeffree Star Cosmetics.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 24, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Multiple liquid lipsticks, concealer, and setting powder all from Jeffree Star Cosmetics.



niiiice, post ur face when u have it on  u'll look fab (also i need tips on how to actually apply make up lmao)


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2019)

mogyay said:


> niiiice, post ur face when u have it on  u'll look fab (also i need tips on how to actually apply make up lmao)



Will do!


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2019)

went out for a nice dinner with a couple good friends :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

I find this to be somewhat relatable right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2019)

THE NEW CANDY CANE COLLECTIBLE IS PURPLE AHHHH


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 25, 2019)

WHIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIRRRrrr

The train in the living room going around the tracks under the tree. My bedroom door is open so I hear it loud and clear. I don't know what sound to type out.

Also I should be getting ready for later but I'm not.


----------



## matt (Dec 25, 2019)

The rent is due in 3 days ...


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope I can fix my sleep schedule soon, like now soon. I have to go back to work and as far as I know, I'm not doing closings anymore until later January, if even.

This past week my sleep cycle has been thrown all out of whack, and I'm not 100% sure why it has been like this. Working late nights, stress, new bed setup, eating differently, idk. But I need to get that and my self care routine BACK ON TRACK. I've been a mess these past few days.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

^^Hopefully it gets better for you soon friendo 


If they don't put a Waluigi hat in New Horizons I am gonna RIOT


----------



## Flare (Dec 26, 2019)

It’s a shame the music in Yoshi’s Crafted World is painfully average. The only music I really like is “Ducking through Danger” which itself is supposed to be only in 3 levels. Other than the music the game itself is great.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 26, 2019)

All I've eaten is sugar today


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

i feel so dumb


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 26, 2019)

Omg

I went to the craft store today to get craft supplies like notebooks and drawing items, and I was going to get supplies so I could make a good lookin snowman. But I COMPLETELY forgot to get the stuff for my snow guy. The deadline is getting closer and I may not have time to get the stuff. Gotta use Plan B I guess.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 27, 2019)

I need to go back to the craft store. I went today and got some stuff, but then I started watching art videos and now I am inspired but I would like some more stuff. Maybe when I go to work on Sunday I can quickly see if the craft store in my plaza has the stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

It's like 3am, why am I still awake lol

Also poorly Google translated Paper Mario 64 is now my life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

WHY AM I STILL AWAKE AT 4:30 AM WHAT

On the bright side, this is the first time I've seen the sunrise bg on this forum in a long time!


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2019)

Should I give all my bells to mr. Resetti


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WHY AM I STILL AWAKE AT 4:30 AM WHAT
> 
> On the bright side, this is the first time I've seen the sunrise bg on this forum in a long time!



I think the last time I saw the sunrise background was over a year ago, and that's because I was up the entire night.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

do you remember when we used to sing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

I just woke up like 20 min ago wth

Also super psyched to get that aurora!!! ♡


----------



## lord (Dec 28, 2019)

GREG OUR HANDS ARE BLEEDING GREG OUR HANDS ARE BLEEDING GREG LOOK AT YOUR HANDS STEVE ITS MONTAG DOING IT WE HAVE TO STOP HIM


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2019)

I know my luck better than to dump all my mementos into the glow wand raffle but it shore is tempting P:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

Wishing we would get tinsel so I can get the auroraaaa hdheiwbegsywu


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

glad i got the snow bun, def fits better w/ my lineup

ALSO MORE TORTS FOR NEW YEARS getting all of those bai


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 29, 2019)

Bruh my aunt is taking a long ass time shopping for jackets online. I'm not really into shopping for clothes lmao


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Dec 29, 2019)

This tea isn't strong enough.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 29, 2019)

I want tacobell


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I want tacobell



Same omggg 

Now I'm dreaming of quesaritos and chalupas


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 29, 2019)

Speaking of food, I noticed a while ago some of my fav foods come in a tortilla:

Carnitas
Fajitas with lime. Lots of lime.
Quesadillas with chicken, lime and LOTS of cheese. Or a straight up cheese quesadilla is fine by me.


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2019)

Some friend you are...


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2019)

ordered delivery for like the first time in my life cuz i was starving, now I'm too fullllllll


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 30, 2019)

Can we skip February? I want March to come soooo bad, but we have to wait an extra day to play New Horizons because we have a leap year! The only good thing about the delay, is they have thought of things they didn't think of before the original release date!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2019)

Leaf tickets are stressful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Welp, I wanted to wake up at 8am and here I am. Still tired as heck though.

Now what?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Welp, I wanted to wake up at 8am and here I am. Still tired as heck though.
> 
> Now what?



1. I love your profile picture and signature!


2. What timezone are you in?


3. Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> 1. I love your profile picture and signature!
> 
> 2. What timezone are you in?
> 
> 3. Happy New Years Eve!



Well thank you! I live in cornfield Ohio so my timezone is EST, and it's Dec 30th here so it's not quite New Years Eve yet, but I still really appreciate the gesture :>


----------



## Romaki (Dec 30, 2019)

Just got blocked by a YouTuber I don't follow on Twitter which is funny because I literally have no presence on there except for liking funny posts with thousands of likes and following random public people I want to keep up with for entertainment. So that YouTuber is literally massblocking 20000 people who liked a random post or 50000 people who follow someone they don't like. Which is so odd to me, because the mute button works perfectly fine for people who don't interact with you.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Think there's something wrong w/ my liver. My side hurts!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well thank you! I live in cornfield Ohio so my timezone is EST, and it's Dec 30th here so it's not quite New Years Eve yet, but I still really appreciate the gesture :>



You're welcome!

The reason why I asked about the timezone was I was wondering if it was New Years Eve for you yet.

I have AEST (Daylight Savings) zone, meaning it is 3:30AM on the 31st, only 3 states follow this in the East of Australia. There are some states who don't even have a daylight savings because they mainly live on farms.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

As much as people are scrounging for dreamy party poppers I'm gonna feel so blessed to have one myself. I likely won't sell it since I've regretted selling other collectibles on the past (Frost Egg, Moon Ball) so it'll be nice to finally own a collectible that's highly sought after


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2019)

just tired, so so tired. why are my coworkers so useless. LoL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 31, 2019)

CHICAGOOOOOOOO

CHICAGOOOOOOOO


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> CHICAGOOOOOOOO
> 
> CHICAGOOOOOOOO



The musical?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Maybe I'll stay up late enough to see the forum sunrise again lol

Also why am I just loafing around when I could be working on a commission rn???


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

Zane said:


> just tired, so so tired. why are my coworkers so useless. LoL



Basically me with this dumb guy at work like man do your actual work stop doing that other thing.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m hoping I can go see BTS this year aaaa <33


----------



## rianne (Dec 31, 2019)

It's officially January 1st, 2020 where I live. The first (almost) half hour of the new year hasn't been that eventful lol but I did get my NYE kiss with my partner. (,:


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 31, 2019)

The villagers that actually care- the ones that want to come to my house, send me random letters, recommend PWPs, and give me stuff- are the ones I ignore.

I'm always chasing the pretty/cute/cool villagers in my town. Yet they're the ones who ignore me despite my adoration.

I'm sorry Coco, Rudy, Del, and Tex. I've literally been an oblivious and terrible friend, lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 31, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The musical?



Yeah or specifically the Victorious version lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah or specifically the Victorious version lmao



love how u posted that at 4.20 pm my time haha.

anyways dunno if i'm gonna go to grams after all bc she hasn't called nor has my cousin sooo


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

My website competitor seems to be copying all my ideas


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

matt said:


> My website competitor seems to be copying all my ideas



Isn't that their usual game.

Also apparently they are still at the gathering.. ugh.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Ladies and gentleman, I present to you... The Drift Express.






Nah, but for real, how have I never seen this before?  XD


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ladies and gentleman, I present to you... The Drift Express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called the Polar Express, haven't watched it in ages. Bought a pirated copy unknowingly from car boot sale a while ago but it didn't work.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

matt said:


> It's called the Polar Express, haven't watched it in ages. Bought a pirated copy unknowingly from car boot sale a while ago but it didn't work.



Ugh I hate when people hand in pirate copies to second hand/charity stores. My mom unfortunately bought one once and where I did work practice I had to throw away so much of that crap.


----------



## Todders17 (Dec 31, 2019)

*Why is it so important to have perfect grammar and spelling as a comment on YouTube? People need to chill if I accidentally put an extra "L" and "Y" after "much". Who cares? It is YouTube, not a school assignment! A bit irrational to stress over someone misspelling much.*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ladies and gentleman, I present to you... The Drift Express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ngl the train was the best part of that whole movie xDD


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Dec 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ngl the train was the best part of that whole movie xDD



Yes, I think so too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

I like how I'm just layin here jamming to 80s tunes and then all of a sudden K.K. Soul comes on and I just keep jammin


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 31, 2019)

Oof, 5 minutes till the New Year. I'm tired for some reason. I don't wanna fall asleep before the New Year rings in.

But my neihbours also LOVE blowing stuff up so I'm sure I'll hardly get sleep anyway.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Oof, 5 minutes till the New Year. I'm tired for some reason. I don't wanna fall asleep before the New Year rings in.
> 
> But my neihbours also LOVE blowing stuff up so I'm sure I'll hardly get sleep anyway.



THREE MORE MINUTES


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> THREE MORE MINUTES



Y'all it's been 2020 here for so long xDD 

Anyways HAPPY NEW YEAR FRIENDOOOO
MAY STEVE PERRY BRING YOU MUCH JOY


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 1, 2020)

Well it’s been 2020 for me for over an hour right now. For those still waiting, I hope you’ll ring in the new year smoothly and happily!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Y'all it's been 2020 here for so long xDD
> 
> Anyways HAPPY NEW YEAR FRIENDOOOO
> MAY STEVE PERRY BRING YOU MUCH JOY



YASSS HAPPY NEW YEAR BOIII AND KEEP ON JAMMING TO THE EIGHTIESSS

PARTY LIKE ITS 2020 BABY


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2020)

It’s almost 5 am and I’m still not asleep, lol.  I may pull an all nighter.  Feeling a lot happier lately and I have more energy today for some reason.

EDIT: Also, the shiny Magikarp raids in Pokemon Sword/Shield reminded me of this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2020)

eventually got there last nights but apparently my cousin changed plans unexpectedly so that was why and yeah my gram can't really go home by herself...so yeah. it was fun the time i was at grams but yeah.. also got to see some other cousins(her siblings) along with their parents today so that was nice but i'm just feeling kinda crappy bc this essay is like killing me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

Really getting the feeling that my life isn't where I want it to be right now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I really need to get my hair cut but idk how much it'll be and I don't have much money to just spend...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Really getting the feeling that my life isn't where I want it to be right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I really need to get my hair cut but idk how much it'll be and I don't have much money to just spend...



At the place I go, because I let my hair grow out so much, the person charges for a whole cut and style which is usually like 23$ not including what I tip. It includes shampoo, and I usually leave off the blow dry since my hair will dry pretty quickly on its own cause it's short. I don't go to any fancy place or anythin, just a regular Super Cuts.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 1, 2020)

i really dislike it when youtubers shout into the mic


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2020)

my shoulders are just permanently sore now i guess


----------



## matt (Jan 1, 2020)

Back to work for me tomorrow, no idea what happened to my holiday pay last year I don't seem to have been paid for my unused holiday


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2020)

New tattoo day tomorrow!


----------



## matt (Jan 1, 2020)

matt said:


> Back to work for me tomorrow, no idea what happened to my holiday pay last year I don't seem to have been paid for my unused holiday



Nvm turns out according to gov website you only get paid for unused holiday if leaving your job , I'll definitely consider taking more holiday from now on then...


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2020)

Finally got Spotify Premium! No more worrying about my freaking external being disconnected..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> New tattoo day tomorrow! &#55357;&#56833;


How many tattoos do you have?? 


Every time I kick my cat out he comes back to my door making that "bbbbrrrrrrumph" noise and I just can't ignore that T__T


----------



## Licorice (Jan 2, 2020)

What is the big deal with shiny pokemon? Most of them are ugly.  I don't find playing vs matches with people fun anyways.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How many tattoos do you have??



This one will be #13! 



Licorice said:


> What is the big deal with shiny pokemon? Most of them are ugly.  I don't find playing vs matches with people fun anyways.



It's more about the chase and the feeling of accomplishing something than about the shiny Pok?mon itself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This one will be #13!



Wow that's wild! I don't even have one tattoo lolll


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

not talking about anyone specific but you know ppl can see if u remove them as a friend on most forums/social media pages and chat stuff.. like do people add others if they are just gonna remove them without telling the others why or give em a chance..lol?

like yeah i had ppl i wanted to phase out for reasons and i had to ignore them and basically quietly remove them but in general don't add people if u can't take they are different??

also man this weekend now gonna be **** as well can i just not have it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Sheila said:


> not talking about anyone specific but you know ppl can see if u remove them as a friend on most forums/social media pages and chat stuff.. like do people add others if they are just gonna remove them without telling the others why or give em a chance..lol?
> 
> like yeah i had ppl i wanted to phase out for reasons and i had to ignore them and basically quietly remove them but in general don't add people if u can't take they are different??
> 
> also man this weekend now gonna be **** as well can i just not have it



That reminds me, I had a couple friends from the past on Discord still added until a week or couple weeks ago.  I ended up removing them though without saying much because they never talked to me for months on end, and when they finally did respond they basically said they don’t have time for online friends anymore.  I’m just like, “okay?  Then why did you have me added?”  I honestly don’t understand why it has to be so difficult to make friends nowadays.  Most people are either too lazy or don’t care to be honest.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That reminds me, I had a couple friends from the past on Discord still added until a week or couple weeks ago.  I ended up removing them though without saying much because they never talked to me for months on end, and when they finally did respond they basically said they don’t have time for online friends anymore.  I’m just like, “okay?  Then why did you have me added?”  I honestly don’t understand why it has to be so difficult to make friends nowadays.  Most people are either too lazy or don’t care to be honest.


Yeah sure I can remove if they never come on or never replies back unless they're someone I like etc. but yeah people randomly adding other and removes them "bc lol they dont like my music" or whatever like k


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Yeah sure I can remove if they never come on or never replies back unless they're someone I like etc. but yeah people randomly adding other and removes them "bc lol they dont like my music" or whatever like k



Yeah, I agree wholeheartedly.  People who add just to remove because of different interests like that are dumb


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I agree wholeheartedly.  People who add just to remove because of different interests like that are dumb



Yeah I've removed people in places because they basically turned out to be rude and such but it's not that I'd remove them and be "like omg u dont like 60s music bai" or stuff like ok that is not the point, sure I'd love if that person loved it but ye lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I've removed people in places because they basically turned out to be rude and such but it's not that I'd remove them and be "like omg u dont like 60s music bai" or stuff like ok that is not the point, sure I'd love if that person loved it but ye lol.



Yeah, the only times I would remove people is if they’re rude or have no interest in talking to me anymore, like I mentioned in the example above.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yeah, the only times I would remove people is if they’re rude or have no interest in talking to me anymore, like I mentioned in the example above.



Yeah and sometimes I had to do that because they were turning a+ wack and didn't show any respect back etc. And yeah I probs done that as well.

anyway i just hope i'm gonna survive tomorrow..boi getting up at 6 am is not funnnnn


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow that's wild! I don't even have one tattoo lolll



I've my next three already booked! I decided I was going to take a break at that point but I saw a Witcher walk-in day being advertised on Facebook earlier, and I missed the last one the studio did. So, err, watch me fail at sticking to my plan!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m feeling a lot better from earlier and I love you all so mUCH.  Gimme hugs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That reminds me, I had a couple friends from the past on Discord still added until a week or couple weeks ago.  I ended up removing them though without saying much because they never talked to me for months on end, and when they finally did respond they basically said they don’t have time for online friends anymore.  I’m just like, “okay?  Then why did you have me added?”  I honestly don’t understand why it has to be so difficult to make friends nowadays.  Most people are either too lazy or don’t care to be honest.



I've had friends from this forum add me on Discord but the thing is, if I dont know you v well or I cant make conversation about something that i actually know about, then it's really hard for me to talk. Also my discord friends know that I don't usually message first so they always send me something every day or so. I ended up removing some people cause they never talked to me.




Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m feeling a lot better from earlier and I love you all so mUCH.  Gimme hugs



*hugssss*
I'm happy to hear this! I read your post earlier and saw that you were feeling kinda hopeless, I get that way too but it's always nice to let that feeling go and embrace joy


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2020)

I want to go SHOPPING, I like to go SHOPPING

I was actually gonna go to the craft store in my plaza during my break but I was like 'nah, lemme just sit here and not rush myself'. Felt nice. But I still want to get more Prisma colouredpencils.


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

I like turtles. NOT.


Honestly I like dolphins. I must support! ;x;


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2020)

I can't think of anything to take a picture of for the glass photo booth event. I could actually skip it and still get the stuff I want at the end of the event, but I want the mementos to enter the raffles ;-;


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 3, 2020)

Why does Isabelle never put her hair down and why does Lottie wear so much makeup that she looks creepy when she goes natural and why does K.K.?s name have to be K.K. Why couldn?t it just be K pancake and why am I doing a run-on sentence when I hate run-on sentences?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

Excited for my speakers!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

buniichu said:


> I like turtles. NOT.
> 
> 
> Honestly I like dolphins. I must support! ;x;



banned for not liking turts :v

also trump is a goddamn idiot and i wonder how long it will take for voters to see that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 3, 2020)

I was thinking about my past and I realized that I can't really visualize the faces of anyone I've known more than a couple years ago. I can only really think of a basic description of what they looked like. Yet it seems I can remember their voices almost perfectly. It's weird, because people always tell me how good my memory is when it comes to other things.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

I just took a couple hour nap because I’m sick and wow, it has been a LONG time since I’ve had to take a nap because of being sick.  I feel just bleh right now and I need to get my day started and get some things done now.  :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

Sheila said:


> also trump is a goddamn idiot and i wonder how long it will take for voters to see that.



Right, like right now there's honestly not a single person on the right or left that I would vote for. I'm either voting 3rd party or not at all. I refuse to support those who support the hyper-polarization of politics.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just took a couple hour nap because I’m sick and wow, it has been a LONG time since I’ve had to take a nap because of being sick.  I feel just bleh right now and I need to get my day started and get some things done now.  :/



Hope you feel better soon! Being sick is the worst Dx


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

Being healthy is too hard...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 4, 2020)

I shouldn't have procrastinated on that as much as I did, it only took me like an hour and half to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

ok can i stop seeing greta thunberg whenever i open a news site like bruh who cares if someone got her name wrong not everyone keeps up to date on her lol....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

also i kinda love when ppl post pics of old corsets and stuff and be like "omg what a thin waist" and stuff .. i could probably squeeze into those with some practice lolol


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheila said:


> also i kinda love when ppl post pics of old corsets and stuff and be like "omg what a thin waist" and stuff .. i could probably squeeze into those with some practice lolol



What a nice selection of Christmas light collectables you have


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Why all of Grim Reaper's songs on Spotify are labelled as explicit is beyond me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

matt said:


> What a nice selection of Christmas light collectables you have



thanks i love em as well.

also this paper gonna be absolute trash but as long as i pass with an e idk lol


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

I think Steven and Wallace is gay ;x;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

I really want all three albums by Bruce Hornsby and the Range. I think I own "The Way It Is" but I would like to own the other two on LP as well. Hopefully the one released in 1990 was released on LP, I know by thay point they started to merge out of records and into CDs.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 4, 2020)

Your deleted browsing history is who you really are.

_In some cases, lol_


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 4, 2020)

Good thing I brought my one plant inside (it has [had?] a spider in it so I put it outside in hopes that the spider would LEAVE). I heard it was going to get very cold tonight and it's windy out there now. Once the cold has passed I'll put it back outside.

Do spiders leave plants if they've been getting rained on? I can't find the spider in the plant anymore, the plants has gotten rained on two or three times now. The webs are still there thou X_x


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

To sleep or not to sleep...


For some reason I have a deep desire to clean my room right now lol
But I also really want to curl up in my toasty blankets bfhdiebdbdhe


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2020)

Welp time to throw out at least half my stuff. It's about that time.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2020)

do ya'll ever just get up in the middle of the night and grab an ice cream sandwich bar from the freezer

cause that's what I just did


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

^not really lol

also why are some parents the worst people ever.. like bruh you're supposed to take care and be nice to ur kids not be ****ing monsters


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Can I just lay in bed and watch yt videos all day, it's so warm in here ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also mementos hypeeee


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m sick and I only got five hours of sleep, but I feel fine.  I feel like I’m outrunning the sickness.  I just got to keep this up until it goes away.  I won’t give up on getting better.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 5, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m sick and I only got five hours of sleep, but I feel fine.  I feel like I’m outrunning the sickness.  I just got to keep this up until it goes away.  I won’t give up on getting better.



Hope you get well soon! Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Me: "Squidward pls cure my depression"

Squidward:





Me: "thank u..."


----------



## Shawna (Jan 6, 2020)

wHaT iF pInOcChIo sAiD mY nOsE iS aBoUt tO gRoW?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2020)

gullivers travels is confusing.. or rather the guy who wrote a text about it lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2020)

my coffee got cold so fast and now my cats on me so i can’t get up to reheat it


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 6, 2020)

I can't stop listening to Sia's song Underneath the Christmas lights, even though its all over and done with. 
She's just got a great voice


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2020)

people are unbelievable sometimes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

I LOVE MY NEW AVATAR AHHHH


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2020)

right when i think i've run out of things to do in stardew, i find out that i can raise slimes! slime farm!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 7, 2020)

Getting hungry rather late. Oatmeal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

man these textbooks are expensive but .. yeah it's good to have those handbook textbook bc u cant always borrow em


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

What I should be doing: practicing piano pieces, washing dishes, cleaning litter boxes, cleaning room, etc.

What I'm doing instead: laying in bed, half asleep, watching a WR speedeun of paying off all debts in AC:GCN


Hopefully I won't be so tired this evening


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What I should be doing: practicing piano pieces, washing dishes, cleaning litter boxes, cleaning room, etc.
> 
> What I'm doing instead: laying in bed, half asleep, watching a WR speedeun of paying off all debts in AC:GCN
> 
> ...



Me: should write on my essay
Also me: Let's read a book about the hippie Ibiza, and clean my  cupboard : DD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Me: should write on my essay
> Also me: Let's read a book about the hippie Ibiza, and clean my  cupboard : DD



It be like that lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 7, 2020)

Those who switch their name up easily tend to be being the one who's irresponsible of their own words. Sounds true.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 7, 2020)

I had a dream that the tasty cake collectible was redesigned and it felt so real I had to check to see that it hadn't.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2020)

So, I decided to drink some coffee so that I could stay awake and prepare myself for the second part of the AP Literature final tomorrow.

About an hour later, and I'm still dancing around the goddamn room. My phone is on two percent. I'll probably continue to dance until my phone decides to give up on me.

EDIT: My phone died. Right in the middle of that guitar solo in "Black Betty" by Ram Jam. ****.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 8, 2020)

Cooked salmon and squash for the first time yesterday and now I'm hooked. Wish salmon wasn't so pricey, but I think it's worth investing in, since it's so healthy yummy and easy to make.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Cooked salmon and squash for the first time yesterday and now I'm hooked. Wish salmon wasn't so pricey, but I think it's worth investing in, since it's so healthy yummy and easy to make.



yeah i love salmon too but yeah it's so expensive :/

also wonder if i should ask that store if they're gonna put that stuff up or it's already sold out but i don't wanna be a twerp just bc that brand is basically why I even buy from them lol


----------



## Marte (Jan 8, 2020)

I want to be Jaskier's bestfriend.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2020)

I have to work 6 days in a row since my manager messed up the schedule for the jillionth time. Atleast it's a short shift today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

So I went to hit the save button in my inventory and it asked me if I wanted to discard MY PRECIOUS YOSHI EGG (cause it's at the very bottom of the list and the discard button is like right next to the save button).

Luckily I hit no, but I'm afraid of absent-mindedly clicking yes and then losing my precious yoshi egg ;;
Maybe selling that zipper sakura wasn't a good idea lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I went to hit the save button in my inventory and it asked me if I wanted to discard MY PRECIOUS YOSHI EGG (cause it's at the very bottom of the list and the discard button is like right next to the save button).
> 
> Luckily I hit no, but I'm afraid of absent-mindedly clicking yes and then losing my precious yoshi egg ;;
> Maybe selling that zipper sakura wasn't a good idea lol



omg yes i hate that so much.. it was the same with xmas lights cause the last one was just above my disco ball egg and i'm like uh no im not gonna gift that


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

Haven't seen zebra on here in a while does zebra still use the forum


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 8, 2020)

Please view and respond to my latest blog post! *click me*

*Edit:* the link might not work because it never works.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2020)

My FEET are COLD

I hope my plant outside is goin okay, maybe I should bring it in tonight again? It's been cold lately but not as cold as it was a few nights ago; it does sound cold outside tonight. I named it Br?. Yes I name some of my plants. It makes it easier to track which ones I've watered on what days.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2020)

I wanna play Banjo Kazooie. I've never played it...and a bunch of other games I never played too.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 9, 2020)

I forgot that I need to stop staying up on nights with Pokemon Directs in the morning because the combination of Sleep-Deprivation and Pokemon-Hyperfixation create a lot of hyperactivity.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 9, 2020)

This semester, I switched from AP Literature to on-level 12th grade English. Do you know what exactly we've been doing for the past four days in that class? Graphic organizers. 

Graphic. Organizers. 

For the past four goddamn days, we've been looking at famous graduation speeches and summarizing them. Tell me, how do the hell is this going to prepare us for college? I was stressed as hell in Literature, but at least we did work that would be beneficial to us in the future. 

... I kind of miss it. I'm not talking about the stress that I endured from the rigorous coursework. A part of me still wants to challenge myself. The thing is, I didn't really try in that class. I procrastinated a lot, and I didn't ask for extra assistance from the teacher. However, I also felt that I was inferior to the rest of my classmates. I just didn't believe that I could make it. I'm sure that if I at least try to do my best, I'll end up with a grade higher than a D plus (which is what I got for first semester). Thing is, I don't know if I can keep my promise. I'm quite conflicted. I may go and have a chat with my previous English teacher about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2020)

lol, gotta love when people have online exclusive stock.. how about having them in store since u obviously have room or just only do online shopping smfh


----------



## Romaki (Jan 10, 2020)

Really feeling the hype for New Horizons now, wish it came out this month.


----------



## Marte (Jan 10, 2020)

Min Yoongi, you are the greatest man to ever live on this planet.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jan 10, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



wtf are you


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 10, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> wtf are you



The duck seems very calm. Trust me when I say that vocalize when they're upset, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

The cherry is still missing from the main shop lol

Also I still have my leftover event currency dhdjwhdhduw


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2020)

i’ve lost to this gmax alcremie three times in a row -.-‘ keep only getting 1 participant thanks to the ridiculous online system


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 10, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> wtf are you



I'm not the one vacuuming the duck.


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Wonder if 3Q44 will actually go to Tonbridge or stop short at hither green


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

Someone order me some junk food, I'll love you.


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Someone order me some junk food, I'll love you.



KFC ok?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

matt said:


> KFC ok?



YES PLEASE


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jan 11, 2020)

The only reason why I am alive today is because of this lovely forum and New Horizons. I'm just numb and lost.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

hmm dunno what collectibles i should add more either before my eggs, or after them. i could do candy/dark eggs but eh background also iirc hot and cool feathers are kinda expensive like with my petty tbt count now.. though if anyone would sell me those feather more recent than my pastel egg shoot me a message.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jan 11, 2020)

I shouldn't apologise for just existing.

I shouldn't apologise for just being me.


They're not sorry for what they did, they have no excuses.


I won't believe what they say anymore.


I am stronger than the weak ones.


The weak ones are the people who let people down.


I'm not letting anyone treat me like a doormat anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

The Town With No Name plays with humor on a level of genius that is unprecedented in human history.


"Do you have the time old man?"
*old man stares at the girl in his pocket watch whilst having an existential crisis*

"No."


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The Town With No Name plays with humor on a level of genius that is unprecedented in human history.
> 
> 
> "Do you have the time old man?"
> ...



lmaoo.

also this second part of the paper is going a bit too well for me lol no anxiety attacks yet lol


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

Has anyone ever gotten the same 3 fossils in a row? I just dug up 3 iguanodon skulls. =u=


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 11, 2020)

The longer I stare at the o, the more it looks like an e (with a lot of imagination)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Do I really feel like going to this thing?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jan 11, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Do I really feel like going to this thing?



Depends on what this "thing" is?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Depends on what this "thing" is?



It's like a daycare grand opening lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> It's like a daycare grand opening lol



unless u need to do it for representation then i'd say no

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i love how donald trump's autograph/signature looks like donald drump lmao


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheila said:


> unless u need to do it for representation then i'd say no
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i love how donald trump's autograph/signature looks like donald drump lmao



In a way it kinda is 
But there's food so I'm torn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

I started a blog on Doubutsu no Mori e+ like a year ago and I haven't done anything with it, thinking about starting that back up soon now that I have a Switch controller that I can use with Dolphin.

Also how have I gone this long without finding the birthstones I need?? I only need two Omggg
I'm boutta be like, I'll just another rainbow candy lineup at the next Halloween event and I'll settle for a newer garnet/topaz lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> In a way it kinda is
> But there's food so I'm torn



Ahhh oof  That sucks there's no food though, that would make me go at least.. but ya best of luck whatever u decide <3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

Why do people still get normal hershey bars when cadbury bars are SOO much better


----------



## gobby (Jan 11, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> Why do people still get normal hershey bars when cadbury bars are SOO much better



Hershey's chocolate quality _is_ much poorer! Cadbury is one of my favorite brands, I especially love those little Cadbury eggs during Easter


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

gobby said:


> Hershey's chocolate quality _is_ much poorer! Cadbury is one of my favorite brands, I especially love those little Cadbury eggs during Easter



ooh i actually cant STAND cadbury eggs, way too sweet (even for me), but yea cadbury STOMPS on hershey any day.

which is kinda interesting when you realize cadbury is part of hershey brand


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2020)

this playlist i made is so satisfying


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

I really want to get rid of my copies of ACNL and my 3DS to make some money for ACNH.


----------



## gobby (Jan 11, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> ooh i actually cant STAND cadbury eggs, way too sweet (even for me), but yea cadbury STOMPS on hershey any day.
> 
> which is kinda interesting when you realize cadbury is part of hershey brand



I will say theyre the only thing with a candy coating that I'll eat! When they get really warm and melty in your mouth and the crunch


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Ahhh oof  That sucks there's no food though, that would make me go at least.. but ya best of luck whatever u decide <3



Lol decided to go, it was dying down by the time I got there and had some food so yay ♡


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

Just joined Club Tortimer!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn, why do under-bed storage bins cost so much? Unless I'm looking in the wrong places.


----------



## lexxi5416 (Jan 11, 2020)

I hope in acnh theres a better way to have villagers move where u want them to


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

I love when my parents are watching a show and if it even slightly seems to attack their views on how "awesome" Trump is they they throw a hissy fit 



Also I have no clue what the wind speed is outside but damb the rain is smacking my side window violently lmao


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2020)

i just realized shiny Cramorant looks like Kazooie and now I want it


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 12, 2020)

眠くてしにそう。。。(?；ω；`)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love when my parents are watching a show and if it even slightly seems to attack their views on how "awesome" Trump is they they throw a hissy fit
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have no clue what the wind speed is outside but damb the rain is smacking my side window violently lmao



hope trump gets dumped.

also im glad i did a first version of both tasks but tbh im feeling a bit stressed bc i have to edit em like hell lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

Pretty sure the power went out last night cause I woke up with my fan turned off.....

Also dorm moving day!! I liked having a queen sized bed to sleep in at home but it'll be nice to be on my own again (plus this bed has actually been killing my back whoops!)


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2020)

I find it so funny that one of my coworkers really thinks I have a crush on her, lmao. Apparently this has been going on for MONTHS and MONTHS, and I only just now find out yesterday cause another coworker and her were talking about it on a day I didn't work. Not only that but I know she has a bf, and has had the same bf for like 2 years or more, well before I knew her.

I suppose it doesn't help that when she's hurt I tell her not to over exerte herself, but I do that with my asst manager and my friend in the department as well. I kinda don't know how to tell her I most certainly do not have a crush on her lol. This is all new to me, someone genuinely thinking I have a crush on them when I do not.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2020)

When it comes to playing Luigi's Mansion 3, I don't know why I find it so satisfying to vacuum up so many things, even though there are some objects that are not possible to do so in the first place.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 12, 2020)

one day I will change my profile aesthetic on here
one day

- - - Post Merge - - -

eh, I think I'll make it spooky until February hits.


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2020)

a little while back i almost made a joke that being a negative nancy should be a ban-able offense so the new rule update gave me a chuckle


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2020)

Raw tuna is so darn tasty, I would eat an entire tuna raw if I could. Why would anyone want it cooked!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

I really think that Billie Eilish's voice and Khalid's voice blend really well together!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2020)

one time my nieces and nephews were over and they were all playing on my Switch and the older niece asks me "when you don't want your Wii U anymore can I have it?" and my nephew goes "don't give it to her!!" and I'm just here like, LoL. sorry guys I'm never gonna not want my Wii U... I still have my freakin Gameboy Color

- - - Post Merge - - -









































wish the auroras were giftable


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 14, 2020)

I really want one of those chewy stim-necklaces or something. I always thought they were gross until I just noticed myself like- intensely chewing on my DS stylus. But I don't wanna ruin it. BUT I WANNA CHEW GOSH DANGIT.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

time for revising from hell (tm) wish me luck 8D


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

I am the smartest in my whole school...why is everyone failing?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2020)

Just saw this ad. Are they talking about Aquaman?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2020)

Rilakkuma farm! rilakkuma farm! a farming game thats rilakkuma! aaaaa! its an extremely simple tap N' click mobile game but....*that farming game itch though* ;-;






Y'ALL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> Rilakkuma farm! rilakkuma farm! a farming game thats rilakkuma! aaaaa! its an extremely simple tap N' click mobile game but....*that farming game itch though* ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg this looks so cute as long as u dont have to watch ad to even play lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> I really want one of those chewy stim-necklaces or something. I always thought they were gross until I just noticed myself like- intensely chewing on my DS stylus. But I don't wanna ruin it. BUT I WANNA CHEW GOSH DANGIT.



Gum. Keeps you from chewing on other stuff since you'll be chewing on gum the whole time, or atleast until the flavour runs out.

Also like how cool would it be if I had all the balloon colours for my top row Luminosa lineup? All the balloons, in the sky.
But balloons are also damn expensive so I could never save up that much for another one, much less an orange AND blue.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheila said:


> omg this looks so cute as long as u dont have to watch ad to even play lol



Not from what ive seen!

--------------------------------------------------------------

What's a woomy gotta do to get people to taunt back in splatoon though :|


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> Not from what ive seen!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What's a woomy gotta do to get people to taunt back in splatoon though :|



fair enough might be worth checking out.. seriously any game that makes you watch ads and then they can sell ur info is a no-no


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

Spoiler:  



Lovely Lor <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd really rather not be here, and I still have dishes to wash *long exasperated sigh*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 16, 2020)

I slept for like 14 hours and I'm still flippin' tired. Why ._. Why does life play me like dis


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

I think im losing my tastes and enjoyment for food. I'm not liking strong and flavorful food anymore, im preferring blander food plus im not really eating as much anymore. :|


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2020)

I'll ****ing get you someday...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2020)

Is this a vanilla fudge?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is this a vanilla fudge?



omg lol i thought it was that song xDD

also lets get wasted at 1 pm


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't you just hate it when people misinterpret what you said?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2020)

Sheila said:


> omg lol i thought it was that song xDD
> 
> also lets get wasted at 1 pm



There is a song?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a song?



a group with the famous song "you keep me hanging on"

anyways i tried that rilakkuma farm game, it's cute but way too un-focusy like any other app farm game.. but cuter and more accessible.

i think u can watch ads to get stuff once in a while for tasks  but it's not like some other games where u have to watch them to even click stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Don't you just hate it when people misinterpret what you said?



as a fellow aspie that is like my everyday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2020)

Sheila said:


> as a fellow aspie that is like my everyday



literally all the time lmaooo


WHY IS IT SO COLD IN MY BEDROOM HOLY HECKLLEEEEEEE
Like I'm not kidding it's gotta be about 50 degrees in here, my hands are freezing


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

I want more pizzaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 18, 2020)

three weeks today and I'll be home again


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 18, 2020)

Prunes in chicken rice soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Prunes in chicken rice soup?



..wait aren't that supposed to be "cook" .. or do they mean rooster lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2020)

The conversation I had with my psychiatrist. I was telling him about my coffee addiction. 

"Well, unfortunately, I don't think there's any rehabs around here for caffeine addicts." 

"Maybe you could start up something. 'Caffeine Anonymous'.

"Hey, this is so-and-so, and I've been off coffee for four days!"


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I am addicted to crushed ice! Nom nom...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Ice is nice to eat. idk why.

also pondering whether to buy this other dress or not, i kinda want to wait if she puts up other stuff but i'll wait for paycheck at least i think LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2020)

I've been playing Ultra Moon and since I have two Pokemon that are underleveled compared to the rest of my team (Hawlucha and Alolan Vulpix) I put my Brionne and Charjabug in the box, then I accidentally ran into Gladion for the first time but I SWEPT his whole team with Hawlucha lol (we both had lv 17 pokes)

I was gonna make a mono gen 7 team but I didn't get a chance to use Hawlucha so I'm using it now, def a fun poke :,,,)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2020)

Winter is weird. One minute you look outside and it's perfectly bright. The next minute you can barely see anything out there. Feels like sunsets take a lot less time, but maybe that's just because they happen so much sooner.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

Spoiler:  



Kinda wish I knew some local buds to hang with at like a caf? or something. I don't know what we'd chat about, but it's the thought that counts I guess. Just feel kinda isolated right now.


----------



## gobby (Jan 18, 2020)

Today I realized the thread I'm hanging by is actually quite thin


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 19, 2020)

maybe someday i'll find people who love me
maybe someday. lol.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)

I got 2 khuli loaches for my tank yesterday and theyve been an absolute joy to watch squiggle around. They found a new hiding spot under a tiny shrine ornament, I dont know how they manage to both fit down there at the same time but seeing one of them poke their head out while i was doing a water change made my entire day.

If only these tiny creatures knew how much i care about them...theyre all i think about.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2020)

omg i started surprise trading for a little while with what seemed like the foolish hope that i might get some love ball breedjects, and just as i was starting to think what a dumb idea that was i really did get one & it’s a pokemon I wanted (snom :0)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 19, 2020)

im so lonely.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda wish I knew some local buds to hang with at like a caf? or something. I don't know what we'd chat about, but it's the thought that counts I guess. Just feel kinda isolated right now.



Aw Snow I'd totally hang out with you! We can talk about fashion; granted I don't know much about Lolita fashion but I am interested to learn about it, it seems really cool.

I need to BLAST music and get this done. Just not sure how to do it...
Is it weird that I have to listen to loud music in order to actually concentrate on somethin, or at the very least be in a loud environment? Not like construction site but like people talking or loud music playing. I feel like it should be the opposite but whatever. Just how my brain works.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Aw Snow I'd totally hang out with you! We can talk about fashion; granted I don't know much about Lolita fashion but I am interested to learn about it, it seems really cool.



Ahh that made my day, Jerico.  <3
Would love to talk about anything haha; and it's great you've an interest in the fashion!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 20, 2020)

I like that the youtube film critics are having a existential crisis while reviewing Cats.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I like that the youtube film critics are having a existential crisis while reviewing Cats.



Most youtubers/imdb/rotten tomato ketchupers have, especially the last one.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 20, 2020)

cant believe it's been years since i've joined this site. i used to be active here every single day but now..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

tokkio said:


> cant believe it's been years since i've joined this site. i used to be active here every single day but now..



oh my ****ing god hi how are you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2020)

I have to read 20 pages for Mus Hist today (and the pages are reeeeally big so it's more like 30 pages rip) 


On a better note, I'm wearing a Star Trek shirt that I got for christmas today, it's heckin cooooool ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to read 20 pages for Mus Hist today (and the pages are reeeeally big so it's more like 30 pages rip)
> 
> 
> On a better note, I'm wearing a Star Trek shirt that I got for christmas today, it's heckin cooooool ;;



-insert leonard nimoy's bilbo song-

also mood abt reading i just checked for thursday and like.. **** dis lol


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2020)

Clearing out my room, it's feeling so nice! Just gotta get all this stuff off the bed lol


----------



## Tempest (Jan 20, 2020)

Naiad said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods



Good question.


Also how did I just get logged off?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2020)

This is still the most legendary drawing I've ever made







- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> -insert leonard nimoy's bilbo song-



MY FAVORITE SONG


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is still the most legendary drawing I've ever made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waluigi x wario furries confirmed

also lmfao it's so bad that song.


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2020)

i wish i had more of this pizza, mmm


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Still have the Tom nook amiibo card that came with my copy of HHD, lost that game eons ago but still have the card...


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2020)

moon prism power


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is still the most legendary drawing I've ever made



That looks like it was made in Flipnote!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Why was he hiding under the buddha statue and how did he get there in the first place? No loaches under the buddha statue PLEASE!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2020)

I looked up what my curved ring finger meant and apparently it tells you something about your personality? The website I've found was very accurate about me, but it's not like these things aren't super vague about things that can change depending on mood... like when a site tells me I'm creative I like to believe that. But I don't think it's because of my curved finger.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 23, 2020)

Can someone please tell me where this week has gone?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that when it gets to the point where I can eat fast food and other bs without getting sick, and yet when I try to eat "healthy" at the dining hall and I'm sick to my stomach every time, that there's something wrong. I wouldn't doubt that it's something wrong with me, my body just does not like many types of foods. 

Would be nice if I could just... idk eat like a normal person lol ://///

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> That looks like it was made in Flipnote!



It actually was made in Flipnote lol, I made most of my drawings in FS/FS3D between 2011 and 2017.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

I was out shopping for aquarium supplies and some random guy asked me to help him tell the difference between a water filter and an air pump, what each one does, and how to use/install them. I'm still new to aquarium keeping so don't really know much (yet). BUT i did know about air pumps and filters! I felt like such an expert but what I failed to mention is that for the size of his aquarium he would actually need BOTH, so he left with just a filter...


I lowkey might've caused the death of all of his turtles (and whatever else lives in his tank), but hey thats what he gets for trusting a stranger with the health of his pets...woops.


----------



## lord (Jan 24, 2020)

Green lovers come rescue me, Michaelanj~ Leonard~ Donnatell~ and suckin on raphies toessssssss


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

maybe i should buy that dress after all i def don't jav enough purple


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

I can't wait until that update for Terraria hits.


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2020)

you can’t help but respect the talent and dedication it must have taken for them to make every single Mii hairstyle ugly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Zane said:


> you can’t help but respect the talent and dedication it must have taken for them to make every single Mii hairstyle ugly



And the noses too


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

Phew what a week. Gonna catch up on rest, finish my room, and get started on illustrations.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> you can?t help but respect the talent and dedication it must have taken for them to make every single Mii hairstyle ugly



LMAO truth -o-,


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

Yet they never had any hairstyle that looked like mine lol. Oh well.

Also if the dress is still there later I might just get it the discount was p nice imo.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

WHY DO DOLPHINS EXISTS. EVERYONE UNCOMFORTABLE BY GIRAFEES BUT DOLPHINS ARE THE WORST ANIMALS.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

Antonio said:


> WHY DO DOLPHINS EXISTS. EVERYONE UNCOMFORTABLE BY GIRAFEES BUT DOLPHINS ARE THE WORST ANIMALS.



What?
No way.

They are beautiful, sentient creatures who need our protection.

#EmptyTheTanks


----------



## rianne (Jan 25, 2020)

I am an uninteresting individual. That is all.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Tiff go to sleep.

Tiff go to sleep.

FTLOG go to sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> I am an uninteresting individual. That is all.



I refuse to believe this bb <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

I guess I can be interesting if you're into the same stuff as me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> WHY DO DOLPHINS EXISTS. EVERYONE UNCOMFORTABLE BY GIRAFEES BUT DOLPHINS ARE THE WORST ANIMALS.



the hell is this guy talkin about

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> I am an uninteresting individual. That is all.



nO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

Honestly some of the posts on this thread are bothering me lmaooo


Edit: wait this isn't the WBY thread I'm an idiot


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't really get Honey Cakes popularity...
I guess it just has this really specific vibe to me that I wouldn't want to cord.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2020)

Wii Fit is teh ****, even though it's really poorly synced (or I might have to resync my stuff


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Got 2 hours before my beloved dresser is taken away. Gotta empty it, and clean my room before the guys get here...

I'm hungry


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm probably weirding out my family w/ my music right now. Oh well!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2020)

Psydye said:


> I'm probably weirding out my family w/ my music right now. Oh well!



Want to go weirder? Look up the Left Rights, Bad Choices Made Easy.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

Nevermind, shut up


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 28, 2020)

mfw my drunk ramblings get likes on tbt


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 29, 2020)

Kevin Smith looks less healthy since he lost all that weight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2020)

The remastered music for older tracks in Mario Kart 7 is soooooo good! It still has that original sound but they gave it a buff so it sounds really great!
Meanwhile on MK8 they took all the old pieces and basically re-orchestrated them and tbh I don't like most of them. I'm especially mad about what they did to my N64 Rainbow Road (not just in terms of music, but the track itself as well). Some of the music tracks on MK8, like the Royal Raceway music, are okay but I still prefer the original. I guess I just like that cheesy midi sound more lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

Life is too short for health, IM EATING ICE CREAM TODAY AND NO ONE CAN STOP ME


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2020)

can't wait to get on wii fit tomorrow again, needed a day to rest today and get used to it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

I just got to this episode in the show and I can’t right now :’)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2020)

I hear one of my suitemates in the little hallway of our suite singing. Doesn't bother me at all. I talk/sing to myself a lot. People sing. It's what we enjoy doing, so I don't mind at all. Plus her singing is actually really nice


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Kevin Smith looks less healthy since he lost all that weight.



Omg I barely recognize him!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Internet will be off til Friday. Welp, at least the house is peaceful lol. Thank goodness for precious phone data.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> mfw my drunk ramblings get likes on tbt



yw bro


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Omg I barely recognize him!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Internet will be off til Friday. Welp, at least the house is peaceful lol. Thank goodness for precious phone data.



He looks wide eyed and nervous as well.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

Lowkey would make an entire animal crossing aquarium setup with the amiibo figures. supposedly they're waterproof and theyre only like 2-3$ at gamestop so would it REALLY be that much of a loss :eyes:

(and yes aquarium sealant coat to further waterproof and keep unwanted plastic-ness out of the water is a thing)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2020)

Internet comes back and we get paid tomorrow. Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 30, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Lowkey would make an entire animal crossing aquarium setup with the amiibo figures. supposedly they're waterproof and theyre only like 2-3$ at gamestop so would it REALLY be that much of a loss :eyes:
> 
> (and yes aquarium sealant coat to further waterproof and keep unwanted plastic-ness out of the water is a thing)



That sounds like an interesting idea. Bonus points if you only include fish that have been featured in an Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh no I have to go to sleep. Like half an hour ago. But I know I won't be able to sleep. I have to wake up at 6am again tomorrow. I'm going to be so tired at work like I was today, tomorrow will be worse then today was.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> That sounds like an interesting idea. Bonus points if you only include fish that have been featured in an Animal Crossing game.



ooooh that would be interesting challenge! i was thinking more an axolotl, even though its not an actual catchable fish. but since theres no dr shrunk amiibo i think an axolotl would in a way "complete" the special npc setup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

Think I got the board to work thanks to SM64 here (like Ninty gj telling us explicitly the power button should be below your ass. Although the weight and balance things are pretty bull**** made in the game like yeah no one is freaking clothes hanger at start wmh).


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2020)

not doomed


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

I've decided to name my group of 4 khuli loaches the "Night terrors". Since they come out of hiding at night and zoom around the tank at full speed. Luckily Sushi the betta doesnt seem to mind them zooming around like race cars while he sleeps sometimes bumping into him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

It's a bit sad how some seeking psychiatrist care gets the wrong diagnosis totally.. you'd wish those people taking care would know certain things..


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 31, 2020)

my brain is just this song on repeat rn.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAhYNJ1hQLk


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 31, 2020)

I want to stay up tonight since I dont have to wake up early tomorrow but I've been feeling tired half of my day.

But I want to do stuff tonight since I'll be super busy Sunday and have to go to sleep early Saturday.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Do I get that shirt or do I save... HmmmnnnHmmm want more of that brand. <3

If it makes her put up that jacket,  then yeah worth though. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

I can't believe that no one on this forum is selling a Garnet dated between 2016 and 2019 lmaoooo


Reeeally hope I can complete my rainbow birthstone lineup someday ;;


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2020)

i wrassled with the lagging and broken EB games website for 20 minutes last night but I got it 8))) Now I don't have to be one of the people whining and crying in their twitter comments


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2020)

So much to do in one day. See mum, get nails done, hair done, replace dressers, hopefully find a new tv stand, etc.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

I can't believe how long this computer mouse makes batteries last. I got it months ago and I think this is the first time it's had low batteries since I started using it. It's also been telling me the batteries are "low" for about a week yet it still keeps working fine. Meanwhile my previous mouse lasted about 2 weeks before you had to replace its batteries.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheila said:


> oh my ****ing god hi how are you?



oh damn i didnt think anyone here would remember or even know me HAHAH college made me busy af so didnt have the time to go here anymore. how about you have you been active here all this time?  

hope i can get a switch soon so i can join in on the community fun with new horizons


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

tokkio said:


> oh damn i didnt think anyone here would remember or even know me HAHAH college made me busy af so didnt have the time to go here anymore. how about you have you been active here all this time?
> 
> hope i can get a switch soon so i can join in on the community fun with new horizons



with some hiatuses yes i've been on and off the site, i still talk to some both here and on discord, that and collectibles made me stay aha. and yeah mood uni and work be killing moi as well.

ayy hope u can get one c: don't think i will but yeah it's so nice to see people you remember get back bc of it so i dont complain aha


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 2, 2020)

tokkio said:


> oh damn i didnt think anyone here would remember or even know me HAHAH college made me busy af so didnt have the time to go here anymore. how about you have you been active here all this time?
> 
> hope i can get a switch soon so i can join in on the community fun with new horizons



Have we seen any returning furniture yet?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Wii Fit Trainer: "Inhale through your nose... exhale through your nose..."

Me: "What if I don't have a nose??"

*proceeds to die laughing whilst trying to hold the Half Moon Pose*


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2020)

There’s a galarian linoone plush, I want it but they made the mouth on it GIGANTIC. I wonder if it could be fixed with a little sewing. P:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wii Fit Trainer: "Inhale through your nose... exhale through your nose..."
> 
> Me: "What if I don't have a nose??"
> 
> *proceeds to die laughing whilst trying to hold the Half Moon Pose*



me with that and sun salutation lmao


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

There is gleeful comfort in moral certainty.


----------



## Limon (Feb 3, 2020)

I should be sleeping right now since I have to wake up early, but I keep watching video after video.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

My mom not knowing when to tell the difference between "picky eater refusing to try things" and "actually tasting and and say they dislike" when it comes to foods lol. I doutb you ever tasted half-baked but k lol.

Also think I might have gotten a more firm chest/stomach area and also smaller at some point.. Tried on this dress that was a bit wonky sewn from start but still wearable, like you would have to use a decorative safety pin so your boobs don't pop out but now I can't even wear it up because the straps fell down. Gave it away to charity store since I don't miss too much even though I liked the cloth/pattern.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

Why should I care about anything?


----------



## rianne (Feb 3, 2020)

I need to wash my hair today. Wah.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm obsessed with giant rabbits.
Seriously, kids could ride them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm working on blow-drying my hair since I just took a shower and O-M-G it's sooo soft!! I haven't blow-dryed my hair in years but because I recently had my bangs cut I have to dry them quickly after a shower or they'll be super flat. Tonight I decided to just blow dry all my hair (for the first time in y e a r s) and it's so nice now!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

I can't wait for spring, I want to grow plants from seed indoors again and I bought some expanding peat pellets to try out.

Strawberries, chili peppers, mint, basil, rosemary, thyme, and bells of ireland are on my hit-list this year. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

I know gun fu.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2020)

Zane said:


> There?s a galarian linoone plush, I want it but they made the mouth on it GIGANTIC. I wonder if it could be fixed with a little sewing. P:



I wanted a scrafty plush or enamel pin, but that isn't one of the marketable ones anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I'm obsessed with giant rabbits.
> Seriously, kids could ride them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2020)

lmfao @ music reviewers having no understanding about other countries' music culture


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



These guys.






They aren't as big as Darius though. He's 4 feet.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh yes I def injured that muscle, it shouldn't hurt from my regular walking around at work. Sometimes it just flares up a little from the already pain it's in.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2020)

Mark my words, Wall of Flesh! You WILL go down!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

Nope.

You could never call a seahorse a deadbeat dad.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Mark my words, Wall of Flesh! You WILL go down!



u playing on that insane mode or


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

Spoiler:  



Finding ways to not use this website... ahaha. But really -- takes far too much time. Not enough affairs in order while having no order, lifesaving at that. Wondering lately; do I really enjoy it that I should expel that much time? Having this sort of grounds me admittedly, but for the wrong reasons I think.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 6, 2020)

There's nothing here to really eat for lunch. Guess I'll just eat some cheese, crackers and sausage.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2020)

I am not emotionally strong enough to have a crush. How do I stop having feelings


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2020)

Sheila said:


> u playing on that insane mode or



Yeah. I DID finally manage to beat him though! I've beaten him several times since then in fact! It's been quite cathartic!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 7, 2020)

WHERE do I get a Wooloo plushie, can I get it on Amazon? I keep seeing Pok?mon plushies and Wooloo is SUPER CUTE

I don't play Pok?mon, I just really like Wooloo. I mean, sheep are freakin adorable.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

wolololo

also hope they can fix my phone or i'll change operator jfc


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2020)

Can switching to geico really save me 15% or more on car insurance?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 7, 2020)

Literally came home earlier on and walked into my dog who had the biggest grin like you wouldn't believe, definitely worth the train journey home. Love that little pooch so much!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't know why I've been so tired lately. Maybe I'm sick but I don't _feel_ sick.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2020)

I hate it when I’m negative.  It doesn’t do anything for me or the people around me.  But when I’m positive like I am now and open my heart to others, it has the power to inspire people.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 7, 2020)

We went out to eat at a Mexican restaurant and I forgot to bring my wallet with my ID, so no drinks for me lol oops. They certainly won't believe me when I say I'm 21.

Oh well, alot of drinks taste anywhere from manageable with food to plain nasty. I don't like alot of alcohol, I'm more of a fru-fru drink person.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 7, 2020)

You know it's time to clean when the dust bunny societies under your sofa are on a conquest for undiscovered lands.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2020)

Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

^lmao

also gonna be nice when i dont have to panic read over weekend and it's not that much apart from some novel i think that i could maybe get at work on monday unless someone gets it before me


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2020)

This scene is too cool for words.  This is what it’s going to feel like when I finally graduate university in a couple months.  I couldn’t have made it this far without you guys at TBT.  <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 9, 2020)

Dr. Frank-N-Furter is now a Disney princess.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 9, 2020)

I hope animal crossing new horizons will be a very good game...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Dr. Frank-N-Furter is now a Disney princess.



wait what??

also i hope we're not getting stormy weather here :/


----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2020)

^Yeah, send it our way lol! I love stormy weather.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

Woop I hope school closes tomorrow because it's extremely stormy (120km/h) but right now it doesn't seem like it. It's very dangerous though with all the trees and stuff and some students won't arrive tomorrow anyway because trains aren't even running anymore (?)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheila said:


> wait what??
> 
> also i hope we're not getting stormy weather here :/



Owned by the mouse.

I miss the male emo look, the fauxhawk can go.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheila said:


> wait what??
> 
> also i hope we're not getting stormy weather here :/



Eey I like rain. Gives my plants that good good water. I missed out on the last time it rained. I need to have a rain collection barrel or somethin.

Alrighty, I paid everyone back, I got my art supplies in my little corner, time to draw.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 10, 2020)

Not familiar with this new show. Would be interesting to get a updated Wonderland closer to the old cartoon.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 10, 2020)

I wonder when we're gonna send people to Mars.. LOL


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2020)

THE FIREWORKS ARE GONE! THE COLLECTABLE!

I will miss it until next event ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2020)

catullus got some interesting lyrics hahah


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2020)

Every so often someone will like one of my posts from over a year ago and I think "people still read those old posts?" It doesn't bother me but I do wonder how people come across those in the first place.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2020)

Why does it always make the news when a shark is spotted in the ocean?

Where the **** else would it be?

What's next for the news?

TREE FOUND IN PARK!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

i got desperate and planted some seeds today, 11 total. I'm growing all these indoors so i guess starting early doesnt matter. I still got that sunny windowsill(s).


x2 chilies 
1 garlic clove
x2 strawberries
1 pansy
x2 basil
1 bells of ireland
1 rosemary
1 okra

please send help I have a serious plant addiction and its eating me out of house and home...This is NOT a drill...;-;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 10, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Why does it always make the news when a shark is spotted in the ocean?
> 
> Where the **** else would it be?
> 
> ...



"Gator in Florida woman's yoga pants"


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> "Gator in Florida woman's yoga pants"



There was an alligator in spandex, Reg?

Should've bought the alligator repellent.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2020)

Aquari said:


> i got desperate and planted some seeds today, 11 total. I'm growing all these indoors so i guess starting early doesnt matter. I still got that sunny windowsill(s).
> 
> 
> x2 chilies
> ...



Please post some updates if you have any! I love plants but I don't like leaving them outside, I'm afraid a cat will pee or eat them (there are quite a few street cats around here). I'd love to know if any of them grow and produce and how well they do inside. Also pansies

Well, atleast they produce food


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2020)

Why is it taking me 6 hours to write 600 more words in an essay oh my lordd..... x(


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

if it wouldn’t negatively affect my life, i’d drop out of school :<


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Please post some updates if you have any! I love plants but I don't like leaving them outside, I'm afraid a cat will pee or eat them (there are quite a few street cats around here). I'd love to know if any of them grow and produce and how well they do inside. Also pansies&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> Well, atleast they produce food&#55357;&#56837;



Sure will! I usually grow all of my plants indoors, and thats what im planning for most of these. The're some pretty horrifying buggos that pop up around here so i dont mess around with outside at all (i even keep all my windows locked shut in the summer because of it!) but i do plan to grow blueberries and tomatoes outdoors this spring, I think this will be the first time ive grown something outdoors in YEARS.


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2020)

Nox said:


>


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

Nox said:


>



work got me feelin' like that tho


----------



## PugLovex (Feb 10, 2020)

if our eyes focus on something, they're just in portrait mode


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2020)

Aquari said:


> work got me feelin' like that tho


loooool right? XD


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 11, 2020)

Its 2:44am and I want to code Toyhou.se pages.
So I'm going to.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

faiiry said:


> if it wouldn’t negatively affect my life, i’d drop out of school :<



basically me but i need to do it to keep my job lol so yeah gotta suffer lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Its 2:44am and I want to code Toyhou.se pages.
> So I'm going to.



This was me last night lol
Too bad I had classes today so I couldn't stay up


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2020)

My doggie is warm


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

Getting the hugest craving for pizza right now...
I really should not as I got groceries today and baked cookies, ahhhhh.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2020)

If something lacks variety it doesn't necessarily mean anything. It could just be someone didn't think of it or whatever. When someone sees, for instance, a lack of African-Americans or whomever on a show or some other media, is it necessarily because of racism? Racism could be a possibility but NOT a certainty! There's a ****ing DIFFERENCE! Seriously if you have a problem w/ under-representation in certain medias try creating something yourself instead of expecting everyone else to bend to your vision. Forced diversity is NOT okay!!


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

my cat’s purr is so calming, i love her :’)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2020)

Again, why with the recommended?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 12, 2020)

I want to go to IKEA. I want organization for my desk.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

An APPLIN a day ;D


please help its 2am i need to sleep


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i do n o t want to go to school lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 12, 2020)

Right now it's storming so bad that I can hear the wind blowing from inside my house, even though none of my windows are open. I'm sure that if I went outside I would get frostbite in a matter of minutes. Luckily I don't have to go outside, so I can just watch this chaos from the comfort of my bedroom.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm tired and i want to sleep in.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

Morning glories are monsters, they germinate overnight and take over your yard within a month or 2! :O


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 12, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Morning glories are monsters, they germinate overnight and take over your yard within a month or 2! :O



I had morning glories once. They were raised from seed and always kind of struggled to keep hold of the trellis. Then one day they turned evil and proceeded to kill every plant that was near them and took over everything they could in some glorious march of conquest. After the massacre was over they were actually quite pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Morning glories are monsters, they germinate overnight and take over your yard within a month or 2! :O



kay i misread this too hard lmao.

also kinda wish i was more into growing plants but i even kill my mom's p bad so :^)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 12, 2020)

The more my brother and I get back into playing Disney Infinity, the more I wish they'd un-cancel 4.0.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I had morning glories once. They were raised from seed and always kind of struggled to keep hold of the trellis. Then one day they turned evil and proceeded to kill every plant that was near them and took over everything they could in some glorious march of conquest. After the massacre was over they were actually quite pretty.



Oh yes, CLASSIC morning glory behavior! I grew some indoors and they got tangled up on eachother in the blink of an eye, took me a solid 30mins to untangle them! 3 years later I've once again started some in some moist paper towel last night, woke up this morning to find that those seeds were still viable and coming back with a vengeance! I'm gonna toss em outside once it gets warmer and watch as they cover every tree trunk in flowers!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 12, 2020)

dracovish might be my favourite pokemon ever. he is a champion


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

Sheila said:


> kay i misread this too hard lmao.
> 
> also kinda wish i was more into growing plants but i even kill my mom's p bad so :^)



its not that bad! really all you need is some decent quality soil and a sunny windowsill, try starting with morning glories! Theyre basically bullet proof and grow at the speed of light!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2020)

Aquari said:


> its not that bad! really all you need is some decent quality soil and a sunny windowsill, try starting with morning glories! Theyre basically bullet proof and grow at the speed of light!



lol i guess u ignored my misread.

nah im just to into other stuff to notice they'd even need watering and stuff my memory is like a fish even if i write it up lol


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

Sheila said:


> lol i guess u ignored my misread.
> 
> nah im just to into other stuff to notice they'd even need watering and stuff my memory is like a fish even if i write it up lol



Oh, might i interest you in a succulent then? You only need to remember them once a month, maybe less! The perfect plant for a busy lifestyle!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Oh, might i interest you in a succulent then? You only need to remember them once a month, maybe less! The perfect plant for a busy lifestyle!



i actually had cacti as a kid so if i ever get my own plants and place that'd def be it


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

Sheila said:


> i actually had cacti as a kid so if i ever get my own plants and place that'd def be it



Yes! and If you can find it, the "living stone" plant would be a wonderful addition to your home/office! Like having a tiny serene pebble garden!



Spoiler: Pebbles!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2020)

I wish I could grow some Peyote.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

Psydye said:


> I wish I could grow some Peyote.



It's a beautiful succulent although I think it might be errrrr ....."banned"! LOL


----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2020)

^You know what's up!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 12, 2020)

My dog is so cute. But she keeps farting :^D

Please doggie stop farting I can't move


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 12, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Yes! and If you can find it, the "living stone" plant would be a wonderful addition to your home/office! Like having a tiny serene pebble garden!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pebbles!



Looks like rock butts.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Definately not worthy, oddly enough.

Stupid movie.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looks like rock butts.



Pebble butt pebble pebble pebble butt

I'm actually gonna order some online this friday, pack of 8 for 14$! I've always wanted one of these but could never find it at my local garden centers. I was a bit iffy with online plant shipping but I'm no longer very fond of waiting years to find a single plant at stores anymore, so im giving in!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 13, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Pebble butt pebble pebble pebble butt
> 
> I'm actually gonna order some online this friday, pack of 8 for 14$! I've always wanted one of these but could never find it at my local garden centers. I was a bit iffy with online plant shipping but I'm no longer very fond of waiting years to find a single plant at stores anymore, so im giving in!



Amazon kept squishing my dvds, cracking the cases. Been a while though.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 13, 2020)

Just laying here at nearly 3 AM just...thinking about how small we really are in the grand scheme of things. In the end, we're all isolated on this tiny pebble floating in space, or at least, tiny compared to the infinite cosmos. And as far as we know, we could very well likely be the only life on any planet that could ever viably be reached. Imagine how lonely it must be to be in space, working on the ISS or something.

Yep, that's typical 3 AM thoughts.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Yes! and If you can find it, the "living stone" plant would be a wonderful addition to your home/office! Like having a tiny serene pebble garden!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pebbles!



broke pic since it's social media rather than actual link but i'll look into it, ty


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

Going to sushi buffet with friends on saturday and I'm EXCITE, had a dream about that very scenario and everyone got sick and panicked then some youtuber i watch came to save me on her motorcycle.....Weird but im still excited to go




Sheila said:


> broke pic since it's social media rather than actual link but i'll look into it, ty


Np!



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Amazon kept squishing my dvds, cracking the cases. Been a while though.


Seller has really good reviews and the pictures on their page from buyers are really good too, I'll be happy if i could get a single pebble-plant from it but im sure most if not all should be fine!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2020)

I hope when I go into work today it's not like Tuesday where my manager decided to pile a bunch of work on me


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Vtimes Day loooool


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

The joys of cooking with other people: 

Me: "Are you sure you should be putting this plastic container in the oven?"

Other person: "Don't worry, it'll be fine, the oven's not hot enough to damage it. 

Me: "That oven was just on, I'm really worried it will just melt the thing." 

Other person: It's fine, just trust me." 

Minutes later... 

Other person: "Silver, get out here! The plastic is melting in the oven! Why did you let this happen?!"

Me: ...


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

Kinda want to start a journal but I know damn well i wont keep up with it


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i miss when tbt was more active lol


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2020)

What being a hero actually means: sacrifice, for the greater good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2020)

I am absolutely OBSESSED with this song for some reason! I'm thinking that it's because it's the full embodiment of quintessential 80s power ballads. All I know is I can't get enough lollll


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> The joys of cooking with other people:
> 
> Me: "Are you sure you should be putting this plastic container in the oven?"
> 
> ...


Sounds like my mom. Always misplacing the blame! <.<


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2020)

How do I know if I have some form of sleep disorder if it isn't extreme?

Based on a conversation I had with someone the other day. Also I don't have that kind of money to just go spend on doctor visits so that's outta the question.


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2020)

regret getting raffle tickets instead of a firework


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

i’m really excited for game week to start :3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 15, 2020)

I think I'd like to try curry at some point. I think we had one restaurant locally that might have had that, and it was a dive that made most of their money from the bar.


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a stand up table that had a sign saying "*Warning: May contain a chemical that's known to cause cancer"* should I be worried or...?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 15, 2020)

If you're ever feeling bad about your artistic skills, just look up 'medieval art'.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2020)

The 'Psych2Go' YouTube channel claims to be about psychology and all that yet it seems like an overwhelming amount of their videos are about love, relationships, crushes and all that other romantic crap! Why not just call it Love2Go? God damn!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

My whole day has been nothing but Animal Crossing lolll


*insert fink heavy font* I HECKING LOVE ANIMAL CROSSING AHHHH


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My whole day has been nothing but Animal Crossing lolll
> 
> 
> *insert fink heavy font* I HECKING LOVE ANIMAL CROSSING AHHHH



lmao same!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes I love having long hair, but lately it has been so!! annoying!!
I think I want more length variation the next time I get a trim.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhh I love everyone on TBT so much.  If I had an unlimited supply of TBT, I would send Valentine’s Roses to every single member on the forum.  Literally can’t get through my days without hearing from you guys.  <3


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I love everyone on TBT so much.  If I had an unlimited supply of TBT, I would send Valentine’s Roses to every single member on the forum.  Literally can’t get through my days without hearing from you guys.  <3



<3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I love everyone on TBT so much.  If I had an unlimited supply of TBT, I would send Valentine’s Roses to every single member on the forum.  Literally can’t get through my days without hearing from you guys.  <3



Same omg!! I've never met a more lovely group of people in my life!!


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 16, 2020)

I really love this forum. I joined back in 2015, when I was going through a really tough time. Everyone on here has been nothing but nice to me since. Thanks everyone, for being you. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

thank you everyone for roses <3 i hope i can gift back everyone but due to the price im a bit poor  none the less much appreciated <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 16, 2020)

i thought the raid shadow legends ads were so annoying but now im getting arknights ones and god they are terrible i just want the raid ones back


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 16, 2020)

Amazon needs to send an email about my order already.

See I screwed up and thought you could use 2 visas to fulfill an order. Turns out, you can not. The order went throu but I'm waiting for the email telling me I need to pay the rest. It's been like 2 hours already, I want my squishy cat.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 16, 2020)

Man, for the first time in awhile, I just feel...really bored. Guess I'll read some manga or something.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 16, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Amazon needs to send an email about my order already.
> 
> See I screwed up and thought you could use 2 visas to fulfill an order. Turns out, you can not. The order went throu but I'm waiting for the email telling me I need to pay the rest. It's been like 2 hours already, I want my squishy cat.



Update: Amazon finally sent the email so I switched cards. I can't wait for my giant squishy cat


----------



## marzcrossing (Feb 17, 2020)

hi everyone, i havent been online in ages. im excited for ACNH but im nervous if i dont like it as much as new leaf ;-; just wanted to peep in and say hi hello ~!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2020)

marzcrossing said:


> hi everyone, i havent been online in ages. im excited for ACNH but im nervous if i dont like it as much as new leaf ;-; just wanted to peep in and say hi hello ~!



Hello! 
I personally have faith that NH will be a great game, it has so much potential!!



Also, random thought:





I LOVE this song, it's definitely one of my favorite songs from AC:GCN.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2020)

protip if u ever wanna make an argument: don't sound like an edgy teen and also keep it civil


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2020)

Sheila said:


> protip if u ever wanna make an argument: don't sound like an edgy teen and also keep it civil



Basically don't resort to slinging insults...it's no longer a debate at that point!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Basically don't resort to slinging insults...it's no longer a debate at that point!



yeah or don't use tween/teen lingo when trying to make a serious argument.. found some insta chick basically insulting the same way they would lol and yeah they were using insults lol. i mean she had a point but that was not how u prove it lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2020)

Sheila said:


> yeah or don't use tween/teen lingo when trying to make a serious argument.. found some insta chick basically insulting the same way they would lol and yeah they were using insults lol. i mean she had a point but that was not how u prove it lol



Pointing that out leaves you open to the red herring fallacy though, but not many people online use logic anymore.



> Red herring is a kind of fallacy that is an irrelevant topic introduced in an argument to divert the attention of listeners or readers from the original issue. In literature, this fallacy is often used in detective or suspense novels to mislead readers or characters, or to induce them to make false conclusions.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm never using anything w/ THC in it again.


----------



## Dim (Feb 17, 2020)

Really need to learn to calm down but I just get on edge out of the blue idk why


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2020)

Nox said:


> Really need to learn to calm down but I just get on edge out of the blue idk why



Maybe collective build up of stress?

Me: I shouldn't buy so many stuffed animals, they crowd up my bed and I'm supposed to be an adult.

Also me this week: *places an order for a 3ft long squishy cat*
*today buys myself a squishmallow axolotl*
*buys my sister a squishmallow dragon as a gift*
*sits in couch surrounded by cute stuffed animals and blankets*
They make me happy c:


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

I recently tried an astronaut ice cream sandwich for the first time. It was good, but not like an ice cream sandwich - it reminded me more of a s'more.


----------



## maple22 (Feb 17, 2020)

All I'm doing this week is waiting for my new phone to come in the mail.
Kind of disingenuous to call it new, since it's really a refurbished older model. But it's still going to be by far the best phone I've ever had.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

maple22 said:


> All I'm doing this week is waiting for my new phone to come in the mail.
> Kind of disingenuous to call it new, since it's really a refurbished older model. But it's still going to be by far the best phone I've ever had.



Congrats. Always fun to have some new tech


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

You're predictable.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

instant ramen crap is so good :^)


----------



## rianne (Feb 18, 2020)

Cooking Mama for the Swiiiiitch.

Boiiiiiii.


----------



## Dim (Feb 18, 2020)

*Has to wake up for work @10am*
*Animal Crossing Direct @9am*


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2020)

Dude stop shaking the table wth are you doin?


----------



## Toska (Feb 18, 2020)

Why is Iron Oxide Fe2O3 when oxide is just O?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

I told my mom that I have no idea what to name my dog if it ends up being a male, and she told me to name him Waluigi.

Idek xDDD


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 19, 2020)

I haven't had the chance to get into Hell's Kitchen. Just found their youtube channel. I like watching Gordon Ramsay yell at people.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I told my mom that I have no idea what to name my dog if it ends up being a male, and she told me to name him Waluigi.
> 
> Idek xDDD



Do it do it do it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> Do it do it do it xD



yesss do it name it no matter gender bruh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

born in the wrong decade always


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Why is Iron Oxide Fe2O3 when oxide is just O?



Doesn't it have somethin to do with the build of a molecule? Like Fe? is 2 of iron, so O? would be 3 of oxide.

So it would be 2 iron and 3 oxide make that formula.

Also I want to get up but I have a doggie sitting on me. She's very needy.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

this made me laugh too hard


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 19, 2020)

i wanna keep watching this show now kaksdfkk but yall don't want to


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2020)

just paid 18? more for a game through eshop because i didnt want to wait 3 days for delivery am i DUMB ??


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2020)

Peter said:


> just paid 18? more for a game through eshop because i didnt want to wait 3 days for delivery am i DUMB ??



Sometimes delivery messes up thou. I've had a package delivered to the complete wrong state, not to mention delays.

Speaking of packages, it's Wed, meaning my giant squishy cat will be here in 2-3 days, GIANT CAT


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I told my mom that I have no idea what to name my dog if it ends up being a male, and she told me to name him Waluigi.
> 
> Idek xDDD



“Come here, Waluigi!”

Waluigi: “Bark bark!”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> “Come here, Waluigi!”
> 
> Waluigi: “Bark bark!”



Exactly!! 


For real though, I think if I get a male I'm gonna name him Sunny (cause he'll be my ray of sunshine<3) but I lowkey want to make Waluigi one of his middle names lmaooo


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2020)

i am very sleepy. stupid headache woke me up sooner than i needed to. ;(


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I told my mom that I have no idea what to name my dog if it ends up being a male, and she told me to name him Waluigi.
> 
> Idek xDDD



I want to get a wiener dog and name it Schnitzel.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

Wouldn't mind a crossover. 

And yes, it's a real tweet. Click for link.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)

I was feeling down, but now I’m feeling better thanks to NoUsernameHere.  I really love all of my friends...


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Colds really do just suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

listening thru the performances from monterey pop festival from 1967 and i'm just saying i'd give all my inner organs to go back there


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I told my mom that I have no idea what to name my dog if it ends up being a male, and she told me to name him Waluigi.
> 
> Idek xDDD


You: "Come here Waluigi!"
Old ppl: Did you really name your dog Wad of Loogi?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 20, 2020)

It's nice to see TBT so active.


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2020)

wish it was friday.. weekend is so close but not close enough, gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2020)

OH MY GOD MY SQUISHY CAT IS GONNA GET HERE SOMETIME TOMORROW CAAAAAAAAAT AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

caught some teens in the library taking duckfaces photos trying to be intellectual lmaoooo


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2020)

My delivery is supposed to get here by 8pm today.

It's 4:35pm.

It's been sitting in a carrier facility since 9am this morning.

I want the squish


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2020)

Man, I’m so tired and cold but I need to finish this work... I just finished watching a couple episodes of JoJo so I need to get back to it.  Almost there... and once I finish I’m going to sleep for a long time.  Zzz...


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

Dear cold: GO AWAY! COME BACK, NEVER!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 21, 2020)

i'm just pissed at everybody lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 22, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm just pissed at everybody lol



Same.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> My delivery is supposed to get here by 8pm today.
> 
> It's 4:35pm.
> 
> ...



me when i order stuff from outside EU they lit handle it so bad here


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> My delivery is supposed to get here by 8pm today.
> 
> It's 4:35pm.
> 
> ...



Did you get the squish


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Did you get the squish



I did, I did get the squish c:

It's BIG and like 3 feet long and so super adorable omg. I need to post a pic or somethin.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

^yes u do

also watch me fail @ discord trivia lol


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 22, 2020)

I will never take good health/zero pain for granted ever again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Big pic








I put rulers on it for size reference

I had to jump throu so many hoops to get this pic in my phone storage omg I hate this new system update it SUCKS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

^^^omg that is soo cute *_* <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: Big pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I love it! I think I've seen ones like that at Books A Million but maybe not as long. It looks very squishy.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2020)

It's super cute and super squish, esp when cause it was shipped, it was SHOVED in the bag so it still has wrinkles from it being sealed so tightly. I'm tryin to fluff it out again.

Also my dog likes it, she likes to lay on it.


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: Big pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



squish :333


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: Big pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, is it a kitty?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Hmm, is it a kitty?



Yes, it's a kitty with little ears and a fat but stubby tail c: The tail has 3 stripes on it and one of its ears is an orangey colour.



Spoiler: Another Pic, this tike of its face











Keep in mind, this is how it looked when I took it out of its packaging, I have fluffed it up since then lol

I like that others comment about it, it's nice seeing other people talk about stuff animals


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 23, 2020)

I bet that in a couple decades we're going to see a flood of "only 20's kids remember Animal Crossing: New Horizons" posts.


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2020)

think i might have finally made up my mind what to get from the arcade shop lol. too much good stuff, hard to choose.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 23, 2020)

confessions on a dance floor was madonna's last good album.

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways stream the fame monster bye


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2020)

I need to change my avatar. I want to draw it myself and make it bright and digital but idk what to draw.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 23, 2020)

I need to organize my time better

You should all stream Lover by Taylor Swift

I want to see snow one day


----------



## maple22 (Feb 24, 2020)

Just registered to vote. I hate politics, but there wasn?t really a reason not to register.
...well, except for all the spam texts and junk mail I?ll undoubtedly be inundated with during the primaries and general election


----------



## allainah (Feb 24, 2020)

"everything shops" should be banned. literally hackers/duper abusing the system but mods do nothing. lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

need to measure my legs and stuff bc i want those pantssss


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

If your nose and eyes can produce boogers, why can’t your mouth?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

sierra said:


> If you nose and eyes can produce boogers, why can’t your mouth?



g o d i wish i could unread this - awful visual lmao :c


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

faiiry said:


> g o d i wish i could unread this - awful visual lmao :c



uhhh yeah .-.TIL

also man this books is o.. uh ambivalent i hate the main character but his dad's letters are really beautiful.. hm.


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

faiiry said:


> g o d i wish i could unread this - awful visual lmao :c



If it’s on my mind I’m taking you down with me lmao


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

sierra said:


> If it’s on my mind I’m taking you down with me lmao



wow and here i thought we were friends :c 
lmao jk,, but mouth boogers would be disgusting


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Got a friend request on Steam by someone named 'Abominable ho man.' No mutual friends. Don't trust it so probably am gonna delete it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Got a friend request on Steam by someone named 'Abominable ho man.' No mutual friends. Don't trust it so probably am gonna delete it.



yeah i used to get a lot of these things just bc i was nerdy/used a female nick etc so yeah delete


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

It’s cold outside of my blankets and I’m very tempted to just stay in bed and skip class for once.


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

faiiry said:


> wow and here i thought we were friends :c
> lmao jk,, but mouth boogers would be disgusting



We are but that doesn’t keep you safe lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Brain update: what am I going to make for dinner


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2020)

Someone from my past tried to add me on Discord, but I ignored it.  Lmao


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

My cat be snoozin on my bed and I want to pet him and bury my face in his cute fur but as the same time I want him to feel safe and comfortable and left alone


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

sierra said:


> My cat be snoozin on my bed and I want to pet him and bury my face in his cute fur but as the same time I want him to feel safe and comfortable and left alone



when your cat wakes up, please pet him for me c’: 
i love cats


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

faiiry said:


> when your cat wakes up, please pet him for me c’:
> i love cats



Me too. My cat has a hump on his nose and that makes me love him more. I pet him for you and me!!!



Thought of the hour: I need a pajama onsie


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2020)

Crickets chirping in my room, its starting to feel like a summer night already


----------



## Dim (Feb 24, 2020)

Yoooo wtf.....


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

`im wondering if my insecurity of picking a island name will get better or worse as we approach the 20th


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

brb bein stuck in 1967 5ever


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2020)

Nox said:


> Yoooo wtf.....



WTF OMG

My dog is SUPER needy, like more needy then usual. She's been like this for about 3 or 4 weeks now. She is baby but she's also annoying at times.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Styrofoam really do be squeakin


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't wanna live anymore.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2020)

I miss my dad.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

cats really do be meowin


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 25, 2020)

A saying I hear too often: "I don't want to live anymore."

Please, never say that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2020)

This forum seems so lonely today for some reason


Also can I just done w school, so tired of all this assignment/grades bs.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

lizzo


----------



## zato (Feb 25, 2020)

i often wonder if i'm really ok. also how strong do you think the mind is? why is it that animals are better at understanding emotions?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

i turn 18 on monday and i got no friends to celebrate with,, how embarrassing lmao


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

In a better mood now.


----------



## Dim (Feb 25, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i turn 18 on monday and i got no friends to celebrate with,, how embarrassing lmao


neither did I lmao

Happy almost 18th! ^^


----------



## Fey (Feb 25, 2020)

Man, I really like school and being productive...just not right now, you know?


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

tall women


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

Nox said:


> neither did I lmao
> 
> Happy almost 18th! ^^



thank you! 

happy belated birthday lol c:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 25, 2020)

This needs a dvd release.


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Feb 26, 2020)

The Urey-Miller experiment didn't make methane..... that was in the atmosphere..... it synthesized amino acids y'all I chose the wrong answer


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

Mac Miller, I’m just now getting into his music rip


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 26, 2020)

Waking up at 4AM is kind of a surreal experience. You begin to realize how good your night vision actually is when you haven't been looking at a computer screen. You walk to the kitchen to get some water, still in a somewhat delirious state; you begin to wonder if you're actually lucid dreaming, and if something is going to jump out and attack you. Once you reach the sink you don't even bother getting a cup, as you are far too tired for that. Instead you just drink the water from your hands. That water is the best thing you have ever tasted as the reason you woke up to begin with was due to dehydration. 

This is how my morning went today. Not sure if I ever managed to get back to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2020)

i wanna preorder these pants but hngggg


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 26, 2020)

Every time I see someone portray Alexander Hamilton looking like this (in art or media):




It confuses me because he actually looked like this:


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

Now I’m thing about Lin Manuel Miranda


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

Sort of taken an interest in soldering lately. I don't know how these things happen lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2020)

aa waiting for my headbands bc they got sent like now hnnngg


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2020)

ₛₒggy Cₕₑₑᵣᵢₒₛ ?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2020)

That feeling when you finally get a chance to play video games again and you’re playing the Fire Emblem Three Houses Cindered Shadows DLC.  You end up defeating almost everyone in chapter 1.  It’s just one character left, some other enemy units, and all of your units.  You can turn back time five times, and somehow, SOMEHOW still end up having two of your units die.  So what do you do?  You go ahead with the story, but you might as well delete that file and start again because you can’t afford to lose units in the Cindered Shadows DLC.

****.


----------



## Fey (Feb 26, 2020)

Sometimes lack of sleep + stereotypes = hilarity. 
I accidentally said ?merci? to a guy holding a door open for me, just because he was wearing a beret.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> Sometimes lack of sleep + stereotypes = hilarity.
> I accidentally said “merci” to a guy holding a door open for me, just because he was wearing a beret.



that dude must be a cool poet


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Doja Cat


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2020)

When I first saw the news about Poland I thought they were joking, turns out it's legit. Wtf?


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Spring Break can’t come soon enough—I’m suddenly running so low on both energy and enthusiasm for school.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 27, 2020)

I need a nap but my bedtime is in like 4 hours..


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 27, 2020)

Everything in Animal Crossing is green and luscious.

Outside my window, I'm snowed in and a blizzard is shaking my house.


----------



## buniichu (Feb 27, 2020)

I want to sleep and never wake up, because it always ends worse on my end.


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2020)

i'm gonna pass out from hunger


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 27, 2020)

Marte said:


> When I first saw the news about Poland I thought they were joking, turns out it's legit. Wtf?



What news?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Why am i just hearing about Volume Master today?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh dear, I need to calm down with the sugar...

- - - Post Merge - - -



sierra said:


> Why am i just hearing about Volume Master today?



Omg your signature is b o m b


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Oh dear, I need to calm down with the sugar...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yoooo thank you so much. I just spent longer than i should have making it. THank you thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2020)

yes im that SAO parody yoga pants gurl bruthurr


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

*big yitties*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2020)

if anyone knows how to measure pant size in inches hmu i fail at it


----------



## Rec8 (Feb 28, 2020)

*I'm new but...*

I wonder where my copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf is. I've had it for 6 years!


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

Anybody know that feeling, where you have so many good options of what to do that you end up not starting anything? 

Like, I want to do all of these, but not pick one.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> Anybody know that feeling, where you have so many good options of what to do that you end up not starting anything?
> 
> Like, I want to do all of these, but not pick one.



Haha, I have that feeling all the time.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2020)

I just watched the first episode of the english dubbed version of ghost stories and all I can say is what the actual ****


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2020)

I want dessert but there's nothing good in the house. Wish I could just get a milkshake.

Also does anyone else think Chai drinks tastes like holiday incarnate? Specifically winter holidays?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

i need to get more of these color changing light bulbs they make it so *wAvY* in my room holy moly.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 29, 2020)

I want to be able to sound like a hard-boiled, noir, crime novel


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

McDonol frie


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 29, 2020)

Night-owl sleep habits with possible sleep disorder at it's finest:

Doing a detailed colour inventory on my alcohol markers, playing 10 arcade games near last minute to get tickets, responding to posts, doing research on what copics to get tomorrow and I'm STILL not tired in the slightest.

I didn't even have any caffeine/stimulant, I'm just like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

garment: measure waist
me: doesn't have a  waist cause i'm a hourglass :^^^)


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Squidward coochie


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

i guess i kinda figured out my size but ugh i hate my ****ing wide hips


----------



## The Orange (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't sleep well most of the time, and some nights to keep my anxiety riddled mind from wandering off into places that are no good to me I think of words I like the sound of, but not always the meaning of.

Some of my favorites:

Pseudonym
Plural
Oligarchy
Metronome
Kazoo
Onomonopia
Rutabaga
Rhyzome
Harpsicord
Gargantuan
Gorgonzola
Qualm
Crux
Gelatinous
Squelch
Furrow

I'm weird...but it's ok. I just roll with it.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 29, 2020)

ok so i know i was tired when i wrote it but how tf did i write "analyzis" and think it looked okay........................


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> ok so i know i was tired when i wrote it but how tf did i write "analyzis" and think it looked okay........................



basically me @ every paper


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 29, 2020)

Just got done with some studying and figured out I’m not nearly as bad off as I thought I was.  Now to see if I can pull this off in one go...


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 29, 2020)

I love leaving the house when it's storming.

Why is the sun trying to come through? 

I don't want sunny happiness. I want _snow, or thunder, or wind, and lots of complete cloudiness_.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

I WANNA WATCH THE OMEGA MAN omg the memoriesssssss take me back


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 29, 2020)

...


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

debinoresu said:


> whats jaden smith thinking right now



Illuminate


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

sour patch kids hurt my tongue but will i eat this entire bag? yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 29, 2020)

I didn’t get the exact results I wanted, but I got close enough.  I’m not giving up.  I’ve worked so hard to even get to this point that I realize now what I have to do to finish it.  I’m not backing down.  It’s high time I start giving this 150% for the next two months.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 29, 2020)

I love drawing anthro animals so much omlllll


I promise I'm not gross tho :,,,,,,,)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 29, 2020)

i feel like i have to be constantly afraid of everything going wrong for me? everything nice that i care about and love, i always have to worry about being ripped away. about being abandoned again. about losing _everything._ heh.


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i feel like i have to be constantly afraid of everything going wrong for me? everything nice that i care about and love, i always have to worry about being ripped away. about being abandoned again. about losing _everything._ heh.



I used to be scared of losing my happiness ALL THE TIME but I still be. I was told once that "You attract what you think about" and that was kind of a enlightening. It didn't "cure" me but I do notice that when I'm in a good mood and let myself be, more good things just keep happening to me. But when I'm in a "I don't need this right now" headspace things just pile up and make me overwhelmed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2020)

Sometimes I think the reasons all my drawing shops have tanked is cause 1 I'm not confident in my art 2 I'm slow cause I'm almost always busy, 3 there are better artist out there who can do more, 4 people don't want traditional (which is my main way of drawing) and 5 my art isn't worth what I charge, kinda. I don't want to charge too high and never get orders, but if I charge too low then I feel like I'm cheating myself, and that my effort and time is worth more then a low ball amount, but it doesn't show do to me not being confident in my stuff, or just quality overall.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2020)

YAY THE FORUM IS LUIGI GREEN AGAIN


Also, potential video game idea (take notes Ninty): a new Mario Kart game except it's called Luigi Kart, and every character in the game is just a different form of Luigi. Like he's literally the only character in the game. Maybe one of the characters can be Waluigi for some added spice. But yeah imagine races where the only people racing are Luigi, Cloud Luggy, Fire Luggy, Kitsune Luggy, etc. and then just Waluigi all alone lmaooo

Yeah I've been watching too many Mk Wii mod videos


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2020)

*G R E E E E E E E N !*


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 1, 2020)

I never thought I'd ever wear makeup, until maybe my wedding day. It's been around a DECADE since I've worn makeup, and my first time owning some.

I've never really paid much attention to my face besides the very basics (keep it clean, facial hair, maybe chapstick if needed) until now.

I feel... nice. <3


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 1, 2020)

Watching videos of parents smashing their kids' devices is the height of entertainment.


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

Going to a roller derby was not in my plans for this weekend. Oh well ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Watching videos of parents smashing their kids' devices is the height of entertainment.



In a way yes but I feel kinda sorry for those parents not keeping up lol


----------



## sierra (Mar 1, 2020)

Me logging into tbt to see if anyone yuck or yum’d my favorite snack


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2020)

ok so i'm low key being more active on here so i will get more tbt and be Rich enough to do a lot of trading once new horizons is out. i have no idea what the prices will be but if i have to i might even sell my collectibles... don't care too much about them anymore even though they are pretty. i just want rare things in new horizons


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't wanna get uuuuuup it's cold. I'm cold, I don't wanna go to work. I want sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love drawing anthro animals so much omlllll
> 
> 
> I promise I'm not gross tho :,,,,,,,)



as long as you don't draw them with pacifiers and diapers im good lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> ok so i'm low key being more active on here so i will get more tbt and be Rich enough to do a lot of trading once new horizons is out. i have no idea what the prices will be but if i have to i might even sell my collectibles... don't care too much about them anymore even though they are pretty. i just want rare things in new horizons



wish i had more tbt rip


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 1, 2020)

Curling hair with a flat iron is very difficult.

Maybe I should have gone with a regular curler instead of trying to do what the trained stylist did.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2020)

Sheila said:


> as long as you don't draw them with pacifiers and diapers im good lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



sell your house for tbt #lifeprotips


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> sell your house for tbt #lifeprotips



i wish but apartment is mom's lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2020)

I know that I'm still in college at the time of writing this post but once I graduate, I just want to enjoy life. Not even in my 20s yet, I want to see the world around me, observe and smell the flowers. Because once I get a job, it'll be a VERY long time before I return taking what the world has to offer. I want to live life to the fullest, not throw it all away working long shifts. Get what I'm saying here?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

there’s so many people on here that i’d love to befriend but that might be weird ;u;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 1, 2020)

I like him.


----------



## Marte (Mar 1, 2020)

Who is King Gnu and why have I not listened to them before today ??


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 1, 2020)

faiiry said:


> there’s so many people on here that i’d love to befriend but that might be weird ;u;



It's not weird at all haha forums are for talking to people after all. Just reach out to whoever it is! Good luck!


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

I just have to make it through this week and I’ll be on Spring Break
*repeats over and over*


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

Are you a toys r us kid?


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

*OAF.*


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2020)

Omg why am I so tired so early?


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2020)

hurt my hand pretty bad earlier sssss I hope it doesn?t feel like this tomorrow when I have to work  I could barely lift a water pitcher with it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)

USPS tracking updates are some messy **** man


----------



## Jeongguk (Mar 2, 2020)

I bought a shirt 3 weeks ago and it is supposedly arriving at my house today. I don’t know why I am so excited but I just want the shirt so bad


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)

anyone remember degrassi: the next generation?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Nicole. (Mar 2, 2020)

Can't stop eating peanut M&ms


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2020)

Can't wait until Daylight Savings start. I'm sick of it being dark all the time


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

The candle my mom loves got discontinued so long ago. She carries around a piece of wax to just smell randomly lmao.
After looking for a while, I thought I found it on Amazon and was excited but when it got here, It smelled like a can of ass. So I'm doing more research and I think I found it. It's a Limited Edition Black Label Yankee Candle they stopped making in the early 2000's. 
I found some on Ebay and even previously lit, They still go for $90+. *Candle culture is so toxic. *


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm soooooo sleepy today but I guarantee that when it's finally bed time I'll be wired awake until 4am.


----------



## Fey (Mar 2, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> I'm soooooo sleepy today but I guarantee that when it's finally bed time I'll be wired awake until 4am.



Same! 
My eyes have been feeling heavy all day, and I handed an exam in early because I just couldn?t focus on adding more to a poem analysis.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 2, 2020)

Just played the  Final Fantasy VII demo and it was awesome! I like the battle system so far.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2020)

I got my seashells! 

I actually forget about them but now I can FINALLY GET A USERNAME CHANGE. The question is, do I go for JP or Jerico? I'm leaning towards Jerico even thou I also use JP as like a nickname.


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2020)

i have so many good nostalgic feelings linked to r/s/e i just saw a picture of a shroomish and felt an increase of serotonin in my brain


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

Come on fhqwhgads,
Come on now, fhqwhgads~

Everybody to the limit! Everybody to the limit, come on now fhqwhgads~!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 2, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I got my seashells!
> 
> I actually forget about them but now I can FINALLY GET A USERNAME CHANGE. The question is, do I go for JP or Jerico? I'm leaning towards Jerico even thou I also use JP as like a nickname.



Ooh- Jerico sounds cool.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 2, 2020)

Sheila said:


> anyone remember degrassi: the next generation?



Yep. They got away with some stuff.


----------



## MortuusFever (Mar 3, 2020)

What would happen if fish flew and they take over the world?


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

Guess the rest of the trash is going out tomorrow cause there's coyotes out there...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yep. They got away with some stuff.



i just remember it being a cheesy teen series so idk what it did tbf lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

MortuusFever said:


> What would happen if fish flew and they take over the world?



I always knew this scientific machine that turns humans into flying fish would come in handy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 3, 2020)

I wonder if things would be different for Shia of the beef, and Lindsay Lohan if they didn't go nuts.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

What if plants are actually farming us? They give us food so we grow, and as we grow, we give them carbon dioxide and give them food.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 3, 2020)

Cyrus and Reese are cute together. But ever since seeing them in-game for the first time- not even knowing too much about them- I though Cyrus was abusive to Reese. No idea why.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 3, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Cyrus and Reese are cute together. But ever since seeing them in-game for the first time- not even knowing too much about them- I though Cyrus was abusive to Reese. No idea why.



Ever try to approach Cyrus while he's sleeping?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2020)

I hope my glasses get done soon...

Cause I still can't S E E E E E E E E E


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2020)

buy my houses kthx


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> buy my houses kthx



I would if I could afford it

I need to make the of today cause I won't get another day off till Monday smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I would if I could afford it&#55357;&#56867;
> 
> I need to make the of today cause I won't get another day off till Monday smh.



willing to trade too c;

also ugh i wanna go sleep but gotta wait for my mp3 and phone charging ughh


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> willing to trade too c;
> 
> also ugh i wanna go sleep but gotta wait for my mp3 and phone charging ughh



I don't have any collectables to trade atm, I already traded my events collectable. Good luck with selling thou! The houses are super cool.

Also where's that post that talks about the username change?


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2020)

Nox said:


>



Yes. 

Also, can't fall asleep. So now I'm just dancing around the room.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't have any collectables to trade atm, I already traded my events collectable. Good luck with selling thou! The houses are super cool.
> 
> Also where's that post that talks about the username change?



ah fair beans gl to you too! 

whut if you mean mine i wanted a new one so idk really if u are joking or no?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 5, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> ah fair beans gl to you too!
> 
> whut if you mean mine i wanted a new one so idk really if u are joking or no?



Oh no I just meant in general, I remember seeing a post a long time ago explaining what happens when you get a username change and like what you do. I know you can make a thread in Contact the Staff and they change it within like a week. I just wanted to look it over to be sure I do that absolutely right.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

New Horizons is so close yet so far...


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2020)

I want my own house


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

left brain: do we need more coffee or are we just sleep deprived from a lack of meds last night?

right brain: *JEREMIAH WAS A BULLFROG, WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE*


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2020)

Hotdog is not a sandwich but a taco, thank you and goodnight.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh no I just meant in general, I remember seeing a post a long time ago explaining what happens when you get a username change and like what you do. I know you can make a thread in Contact the Staff and they change it within like a week. I just wanted to look it over to be sure I do that absolutely right.



ohhh thought u mean mine. i got the instant one since i dont need any special chars or stuff.

and yes correct you'd still need the manual item tho


----------



## zato (Mar 5, 2020)

aquaricality said:


> left brain: do we need more coffee or are we just sleep deprived from a lack of meds last night?
> 
> right brain: *JEREMIAH WAS A BULLFROG, WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE*



this made me laugh so hard probably more than it should. thank you for this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aquari said:


> Hotdog is not a sandwich but a taco, thank you and goodnight.



now i have to re think my life choices seeing as how i've been lied to all this time.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2020)

ok should i sell my collectibles??? mostly thinking about selling my feathers but idk. what if i regret it..... but i want tbt for new horizons, although i have 10k in the bank so maybe it's overkill to get more tbt?? aaaaaa help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2020)

I just logged into my account about 10 min ago and I randomly had like 90 bells in my wallet?? Like I have no idea where it came from but okay ty


----------



## allainah (Mar 5, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> ok should i sell my collectibles??? mostly thinking about selling my feathers but idk. what if i regret it..... but i want tbt for new horizons, although i have 10k in the bank so maybe it's overkill to get more tbt?? aaaaaa help



keep them feathers 10k is more than enough. you can always earn tbt back not collectibles thoo ;o


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2020)

i’m

- - - Post Merge - - -

so

- - - Post Merge - - -

happyyyyyyy


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

i keep my mouth _shut_ and i will mind my own business


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i keep my mouth _shut_ and i will mind my own business



I'm also doing that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

Idk why they would send a regular cheap shipping package via European countries, usually they only do that if you select the faster/expensive things.. Hm.. 

As long as they get here c:


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2020)

allainah said:


> keep them feathers 10k is more than enough. you can always earn tbt back not collectibles thoo ;o



tru tru... i will wait for now. if i get desperate i will sell...


----------



## Harrian (Mar 6, 2020)

*We hear boss music...*

But do bosses hear player music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2020)

My dad sent me another pic of all the puppies together and omgggg I'm dead, they're so adorable I can't even T__T




Spoiler: pic in case anyone wants to see PUPPIESSSSS



Mine is the dark colored one 3rd from the left. Precious lil bean <333


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad sent me another pic of all the puppies together and omgggg I'm dead, they're so adorable I can't even T__T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww soooo cute.

also flyffel's humor is the best i can't stop laughing at the zoo lmfaoooo


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 6, 2020)

Harrian said:


> But do bosses hear player music?



_Life's Greatest Mysteries with Harrian_ season finale is lit.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks like Olaf snitched on the mouse's creative accounting.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2020)

Dorito is watching me from his feed ledge. what must he be thinking?

maybe he doesnt like the way i rearranged his tank, he's just gonna have to deal with it.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2020)

just feeling grateful for the awesome people in my life


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

switzerland and sweden isn't even alike in spelling lmaoo


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2020)

aaa i'm  going to become a shift leader at work in like 3 months??? is the plan at least ...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> aaa i'm  going to become a shift leader at work in like 3 months??? is the plan at least ...



ooh congrats 

and yeah i just assume they ship cargo planes to europe then it flies around and delivers lol


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

I haven't slept yet. It's 6:07 AM. Not quite tired. Pretty soon I'll have to go walk my dogs. I did take them with me to go get coffee and a doughnut, though, so I am very much enjoying that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Not surprised they are shutting down GameStops around Sweden but to be honest I'd rather wander around these than sports clothes stores like bruh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2020)

Man, I've got the "Bring It On" cheer stuck in my head again. 

GOOOO TOROOOOS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2020)

I just noticed how much dust/dirt there is all over my bedroom floor. Looks like I need to do some cleaning today (idek how I let it get this bad lol, prob being stupid busy w schoolwork all the time).

- - - Post Merge - - -



sunflowerhippie said:


> Not surprised they are shutting down GameStops around Sweden but to be honest I'd rather wander around these than sports clothes stores like bruh.



Yeah GS isn't doing too well these days. I'm guessing it'll be out of business by the end of the year, which is a shame cause I always used to go there to buy used games n such, but honestly at this point I would rather use that money to support local small game shops in my area


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

^Yeah I have an used/old/new games store here that operates on its own but they are kinda overpriced and scammy too... I still hope it survives for the sake of retro gaming though. And yeah GS was the worst here.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2020)

I can't believe Mystery Dungeon DX had the audacity to get rid of walkable friend areas.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2020)

Why do so many people piss me off?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

This is too cool to be honest.  *_*


----------



## buniichu (Mar 7, 2020)

meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep MEEP. o<o


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2020)

the vegetable tempura i had at lunch was so good i’m still thinking about it ;_; could go for a couple more baskets of it right now.. haha


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

i really wanna eat my chicken alfredo but my digestive system is going feral rn so uh,, maybe i’ll have it as a midnight snack


----------



## Harbour (Mar 7, 2020)

i've never experienced a wait any longer than the one for new horizons.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 8, 2020)

Got a whiny kid in a grocery store checkout line to be quiet by unintentionally releasing a little of the reason I had to call in today. That poor cashier though.


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

might change my user on here once i get enough tbt,, haven’t decided yet lmao ;u;


----------



## Fey (Mar 8, 2020)

I had one thing?one single thing?to do today: take my vitamins. Did I remember? No. Will I go take them now? No! 
I?m a mess


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2020)

Why do people get so offended from taunting in splat2n? theres no penalty for your team losing and the match is only 3mins? like get over yourself...


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 8, 2020)

We're in a really sensitive generation.


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

so i forgot about daylight saving time. i looked at the clock and it was 1:55am. looked again 5 minutes later and it was 3am.

i almost passed away


----------



## namiieco (Mar 8, 2020)

soon it will be my 4th anniversary on tbt wow i didnt think i would stick around for so long


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

namiieco said:


> soon it will be my 4th anniversary on tbt wow i didnt think i would stick around for so long



mine will be 7th anniv in october dayum


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2020)

playing tomodachi life with animal crossing themed miis......this..will..do.....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2020)

Having new/returning members in TBT for the sake of playing New Horizons when they’ll become inactive in the next few years...


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 8, 2020)

Wolverine is amazing


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2020)

imagine drinking DECAF coffee...apparently thats what ive been drinking for the past week. I've noticed that i get no "pep" when i drink coffee and when i looked at the coffee label it was DECAF.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2020)

i'm so done w myself atm. didnt do any schoolwork after work, didn't go running because i was too tired, and on top of that i ****ing relapsed? thanks


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

I was just thinking about what my idol, Robin Williams used to say.

"Let the ******* have the last word".


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

i miss my old friend


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2020)

Fey said:


> I had one thing?one single thing?to do today: take my vitamins. Did I remember? No. Will I go take them now? No!
> I?m a mess



Me but with like everythin else I should do just for skill improvement, general health or well being.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2020)

I thought revisiting Mystery Dungeon would just be a nice nostalgia trip, but they really changed quite a few things to make this a new experience. Like right now I'm rank 3 and can accept 24 jobs while only accepting two a day and letting them stockpile for a specific dungeon. They also have "Strong Pok?mon" from Sword/Shield wild area and also shinies. They also changed how the dojo work, all these little changes makes it feel so fresh. 

I didn't realize how badly I needed Mystery Dungeon back in my life.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

this year, winter wasn't even winter 
winter was spring
and spring is spring 2.0


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Get back under the bridge.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Get back under the bridge.



What now?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

tbf you get a 6x2 awesome lineup and they be cutting ****... well :/


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 9, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> tbf you get a 6x2 awesome lineup and they be cutting ****... well :/



I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I feel sorry for you.



thanks fren <3 I guess I could work something out since I do have some other stuff in inventory but yeah I just feel like selling my boo loons rn unless they will let us toggle stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Why do time changes have to exist? (Moving clock one hour ahead, one hour back) like what's the point


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 9, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> thanks fren <3 I guess I could work something out since I do have some other stuff in inventory but yeah I just feel like selling my boo loons rn unless they will let us toggle stuff.



I did kinda have to change mine. It's not much of a change for me but I know some people have to adapt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugaryy said:


> Why do time changes have to exist? (Moving clock one hour ahead, one hour back) like what's the point



For my random thought, I think why this too. I want to live in Arizona now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> tbf you get a 6x2 awesome lineup and they be cutting ****... well :/


Ikr I'm really gonna miss my full candy/birthstone rainbow :,,,,,(
Also I really liked you're balloon/pinwheel lineup, gonna miss it a ton.



Sugaryy said:


> Why do time changes have to exist? (Moving clock one hour ahead, one hour back) like what's the point


I believe it was originally for farmers to conserve daylight hours, or something like that. Basically it takes an hour of daylight in the morning and moves it to the evening. Here for instance, without DST the sun rises at 5am and sets at around 8pm during the Summer Solstice, but with DST it rises at 6am and sets at 9pm, making much better use of daylight. 

I've also heard it can conserve energy but idk bout all that lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah I mean right when I got the perf a+lineup they decide on this T___T oh well guess i can sell my birth controls lmao

and yeah dst is v stupid... tbf those farmer things doesn't really make sense anymore..if u mean human energy then def not lol
--

Also I really liked Heart of Darkness, but it was too describing and jumping sometimes so you kinda lost it and had to go back, overall gr8 read tho


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2020)

Dammit I just realized I have some pretty lineups with the 6x2 but now I'm going to have to figure those out. I'm not even a hardcore collector, I just make things that I think are pretty. Plus I prefer the even numbers of 6 and 2.

Guess once tbt 3.0 is active I'll have to make a selling thread, I already know I'm going to have to sell violettes, peaches, cosmos, a spring sakura and shamrocks. Man.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 9, 2020)

I?m on the lookout for dumb mobile games that can help pass time. SumiSumi is a really cute one I?ve found.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

maple22 said:


> I’m on the lookout for dumb mobile games that can help pass time. SumiSumi is a really cute one I’ve found.



I actually had it for a while but it gets kinda stressy after a bit so i removed it.. enjoy tho


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2020)

This is messed up


----------



## Seroja (Mar 9, 2020)

saving vs spending


----------



## Zane (Mar 9, 2020)

Nox said:


> This is messed up



Omg the goodbye chao screen is like one of the most unnecessarily devastating things in a video game. It defeated me many a time even when I really had some reason to get rid of a chao.


----------



## allainah (Mar 9, 2020)

Zane said:


> Omg the goodbye chao screen is like one of the most unnecessarily devastating things in a video game. It defeated me many a time even when I really had some reason to get rid of a chao.



I actually used to sit there and cry my eyes out as a child. I never could send a chao away >-< lmfao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2020)

I _literally_ just found out how to add the basic info stuff on toyhou.se omg I'm such a dummy :,,,,,)

Now it's 10:30pm and I kinda want to go to bed but I also want to just stay up and do stuff on toyhouse lol someone pls give me tiredness so I can go to bedddddd


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

seafoam or axolotl island,,, i can’t choose lmfao


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2020)

Zane said:


> Omg the goodbye chao screen is like one of the most unnecessarily devastating things in a video game. It defeated me many a time even when I really had some reason to get rid of a chao.


Me: It's just a game!
Me 1 minute later:


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2020)

I want it to be summer already. the temp/humidity rises dramatically so my gecko, fish and plants would LOVE that.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

ebay’s prices for amiibo cards scare me - $260 for 6 cards? GOODBYE.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> ebay’s prices for amiibo cards scare me - $260 for 6 cards? GOODBYE.



What cards are you looking at? I thought $20 for Whitney was a bit much.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What cards are you looking at? I thought $20 for Whitney was a bit much.



the $260 one was for all of the 6 sanrio cards, but i saw cards for bob, stitches, ketchup, etc that were like $40-$80.

i’m not looking to buy any and was only looking just for fun but the prices are just,, whack


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> the $260 one was for all of the 6 sanrio cards, but i saw cards for bob, stitches, ketchup, etc that were like $40-$80.
> 
> i’m not looking to buy any and was only looking just for fun but the prices are just,, whack



I should sell my extras.


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

Crunchy


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i want,, toyhou.se code but it seems i might have to sell a limb to get one


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i want,, toyhou.se code but it seems i might have to sell a limb to get one



damnn they are getting that rare? :0

also ppl buy my boo loons


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

ok so who shared my instagram lol. likes and follows yet there's nothing on it for two years.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2020)

Not gonna let my mom walk all over me anymore! ENOUGH is ENOUGH!!


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

My ear sounds like a cave


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 10, 2020)

Breeding a seedot to breed a roselia to breed an indeedee. There probably is a better counter to g-max gengar.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 10, 2020)

I had a dream that I dyed my hair blue and now thats all I'm thinking about.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 10, 2020)

I hate Microsoft


----------



## Dim (Mar 10, 2020)

I keep forgetting to log off lol


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

Crab meat is liquid before cooked and I can’t stop thinking about that


----------



## maple22 (Mar 10, 2020)

I hate politics so damn much


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 11, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> damnn they are getting that rare? :0
> 
> also ppl buy my boo loons



You've mentioned Sweden. Ever had a Flying Jacob casserole? It's chicken and bananas with a chili sauce mixed with heavy cream. Served over rice, topped with nuts.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You've mentioned Sweden. Ever had a Flying Jacob casserole? It's chicken and bananas with a chili sauce mixed with heavy cream. Served over rice, topped with nuts.



No, I'm allergic to nuts and banana in food is gross.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2020)

Pringles have that nice _cronch_ and flavour.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

do i want bagel with cream cheese,, or chicken alfredo,,


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Pringles have that nice _cronch_ and flavour.



tf I want some pringles rn ):

also jesus I really wanna learn how to play the guitar now


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

i try to say happy birthday to everyone on here, even if they haven’t been active in a while, because i don’t want them to come back and think nobody cared about them 

i overthink, obviously lmao


----------



## allainah (Mar 12, 2020)

when they try to make you mad.... but you just.... don't care... at all. rofl


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m just feeling really positive and hopeful lately despite all that I’m dealing with and all of the difficult exams I’ve had this week.  I’m feeling positive, but also almost like crying?  I’m just really glad I know what’s truly important in life, part of which is being humble.  I’m glad I’ve had good character from the start and continue to grow each and every day.  I don’t ever want to lose sight of who I am again, the real me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> tf I want some pringles rn ):
> 
> also jesus I really wanna learn how to play the guitar now



Just read these comments and this popped up in my recommended. A cheese wheel playing guitar, singing about flavors.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

I want pringles too.

also feel kinda bad i havent had time to go thru everything for tonight but tbf work and ppl being crazy yeah try to concentrate


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2020)

I was complaining to my sister about my job and she actually talked to me about it and looked up places that I wanted to apply to. Rn I have about 4 places on mind that I'd like to apply for.

She actually talked about it and what I could do if the situation arises again, unlike my parents who, when I complain and can CLEARLY see I am ****ed off about it, on the verge of crying from stress and frustration, come home from work ticked off with little minor annoyances, saying quite often I need to quit, they say _*absolutely nothing*_ in my response from frustration and constant stress. Saying nothing just ticks me off more, like why do I continue to tell you people these things if you make it seem like you don't care? Why do I let myself rant at them knowing they won't offer any advice or help or anythin?

I just need like a 2 week vacation away from work. I need to clean my room, paint my nails, treat myself and unwind from all the stress.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2020)

^^I forgot to reply to your post the other day, where you said that you didn't want to quit cause you have a "bad habit" of quitting. Even if that is true, you shouldn't have to stay at a job that is constantly physically/mentally torturing you. This is a case where you really should find a new job if you can. I hate to see you so stressed and upset all the time.


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

I have cat shelves above my bed and I’m constantly afraid my cat is going to air strike me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

that bistro smap clip .. <3


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

oh my GODDDD i'm so annoyed rn


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^I forgot to reply to your post the other day, where you said that you didn't want to quit cause you have a "bad habit" of quitting. Even if that is true, you shouldn't have to stay at a job that is constantly physically/mentally torturing you. This is a case where you really should find a new job if you can. I hate to see you so stressed and upset all the time.



Aw thanks for your kind words! I haven quit before, this is my first and only job. I know that I can be stubborn and avoid a bad habit, but once I let myself give in once, I dont have that stubbornness to not do it again. I have the luxury to quit; I have enough money to pay my bills for a few months, and when that runs out, I have alot of money saved up to pay bills and forbid if anythin happens that requires medical attention, but not on an extreme degree.

This job stress me tf out, esp with the Corona virus spreading and more cases arising, work has increased drastically. I'm going to apply for more jobs now, I simply can not take my manager and all these policies anymore, I need a change of pace from a grocery store. I already was looking earlier today after my char with my sister, I just needed a push to actually do it. Procrastination at it's finest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Aw thanks for your kind words! I haven quit before, this is my first and only job. I know that I can be stubborn and avoid a bad habit, but once I let myself give in once, I dont have that stubbornness to not do it again. I have the luxury to quit; I have enough money to pay my bills for a few months, and when that runs out, I have alot of money saved up to pay bills and forbid if anythin happens that requires medical attention, but not on an extreme degree.
> 
> This job stress me tf out, esp with the Corona virus spreading and more cases arising, work has increased drastically. I'm going to apply for more jobs now, I simply can not take my manager and all these policies anymore, I need a change of pace from a grocery store. I already was looking earlier today after my char with my sister, I just needed a push to actually do it. Procrastination at it's finest&#55357;&#56396;



Oh okay, I didn't know this was your first job. Hopefully you can find another place that works out better for you


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

i'm sorry, but sometimes, i just need to know that someone's hearing me. i feel like i'm 10 years old again with the way i'm feeling and how people are acting toward me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2020)

My hair is pretty

I have nice hair


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2020)

Blank amiibo cards, 'nuff said.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

Aquari said:


> Blank amiibo cards, 'nuff said.



I've have one card and a few figures not respond to the reader. Is that what you're taking about?


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2020)

amazon shipped my switch! the ETA is thursday which is uhh not great but I’m still excited whooo


----------



## Elov (Mar 13, 2020)

Seriously wish the next 2 hours would pass by faster.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2020)

I went out for my weekly grocery shopping, and the entirety of walmart is EMPTY....felt like i was in some kind of  apocolypse movie, so many people and so little resources.

Its all fun and crystal/essential oil healing until an actual pandemic breaks out LOL.

people are animals :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've have one card and a few figures not respond to the reader. Is that what you're taking about?



no, you can buy blank amiibo/nfc cards and program whatever amiibo you want to it.


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

Rationing my last few yogurt pretzels


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 13, 2020)

The fact that my favorite character only appear in three episodes and not in the following movies kinda makes me sad.

Also may gonna buy New Horizons via eShop, I don't wanna go to the town because of the Coronavirus madness...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 13, 2020)

sierra said:


> I have cat shelves above my bed and I’m constantly afraid my cat is going to air strike me



Growing up I had a bed that had a shelf built into the headboard and my cat would always knock over glasses of water onto me while I was sleeping.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> The fact that my favorite character only appear in three episodes and not in the following movies kinda makes me sad.
> 
> Also may gonna buy New Horizons via eShop, I don't wanna go to the town because of the Coronavirus madness...



I'm wondering how big the file size on that will be. Might need an sd card.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Mar 13, 2020)

Australia gets packages on saturday like America


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm wondering how big the file size on that will be. Might need an sd card.



According to the eShop, about 6,2 GB. Luckily, I have enough space on my SD card left.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)

Humans- in many parts of the world- are always sideways.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

i want a rainbow lineup,, but i also don’t want a rainbow lineup,,


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)

I can't believe there's a fandom out there where people ship countries.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2020)

hi daria


----------



## Maiana (Mar 14, 2020)

zimzalabim zim-zimzalabimzim zim-zalabim zim zim


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 14, 2020)

TOILET PAPERAAAAA I'M RICH IN TOILET ROLLS

WTH it's a cute joke thank you staff


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

i really have to pee, but i dont wanna get up from my computer,,, hmmm


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

don’t let shoppers see our tp, they might try to steal 0-0


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 14, 2020)

faiiry said:


> don’t let shoppers see our tp, they might try to steal 0-0



We're only a few steps away from toilet paper becoming special currency.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2020)

allainah said:


> i really have to pee, but i dont wanna get up from my computer,,, hmmm



have chair with a hole in and put a large bowl underneath

also ppl buy my boo loon


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

I just realized... today was pie day (March 14th).  :O


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 14, 2020)

In the English dubbed version of an anime: 

"Moshi moshi! Oh, I mean, hello."


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)

If it weren’t for Animal Crossing New Horizons releasing during my break I would probably have no concept of time at all right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> In the English dubbed version of an anime:
> 
> "Moshi moshi! Oh, I mean, hello."



omg that was the worst tryhard i've seen. also why i hate dubs.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2020)

Finally. Got the time to sit down.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hope the store I pre-ordered from offers deliveries since we were placed on lockdown until April. If not, digital it is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2020)

One thing I love about this puppy is that, yeah he likes to chew on things, but he doesn't actually chew anything up. If anything he just kinda nibbles on stuff. Last night he got one of my sandals on the floor with his toys but he didn't chew on it at all. He does try to nibble on cords like the one for the fan, the floor lamp, my phone charger, etc. but he has not actually chewed anything up yet (I hope I didn't just jinx myself lolllll). The only things he actually chews up are the really flimsy sticks and leaves laying around my front yard, and that's prob because he gets really excited when he gets to go outside.

I know that Golden Retrievers are well known for being gentle with stuff that they carry/chew on so hopefully that's the case with this boy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 15, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> omg that was the worst tryhard i've seen. also why i hate dubs.



There are so many low effort, hack jobs.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

getting heavy down johnny's trash no regretti though


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2020)

i somehow forgot how much i love Midna


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2020)

blah blah blah


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2020)

I want to play on my Switch so bad but I don't have any games lol.


----------



## tywashere (Mar 15, 2020)

I just entered a sweepstakes to win a gaming PC. Even though my chances of winning are very slim, I still have a little hope.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Young Joseph Joestar: “Alright, virus!  You leave me no other choice.”
*Coming through coming through coming through now, coming through coming through coming through now plays as Joseph does the hand motion*
Young Joseph Joestar: “The next line you’re going to say is, ‘Ha!  I’ve infected you!’”
Virus: “Ha!  I’ve infec-NANI?!”
Young Joseph Joestar: “HAMONNNNNNNN WHIP!!!”
*Virus dies*

If only Joseph could actually save us all...


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

i apparently look like lana del ray but i literally,, do not??


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't believe how close ACNH is, like in 4 days time I can physically hold it in my hands, hook up my switch and actually play it like is this even real?? I'm in disbelief and am 100% going to cry as soon as I get it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 16, 2020)

I haven't seen the Lilo and Stitch movies, or the Emperor's new Groove movies yet.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

Does anybody walk home from work at night? If so, for how long and how do you feel about it?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Does anybody walk home from work at night? If so, for how long and how do you feel about it?



I used to. It was only about a 10 minute walk though. I live in a quiet-ish suburb though, so it wasn't too scary. I didn't mind it overall.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I used to. It was only about a 10 minute walk though. I live in a quiet-ish suburb though, so it wasn't too scary. I didn't mind it overall.



Ah thank you for answering; I'm in a similar situation currently so I'm considering it. I don't mind it as much but my partner has concern -- I thought asking others may help me find ways to put them at ease about it!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m pretty tired, but I want to achieve the 50 win streak at The Battle Tree in Pokemon Ultra Sun.  I know I can do it because I used the same team last time (Durant with Choice Scarf, Blaziken with Blazikenite, and Jellicent with Ghostium Z), but I just lost after a 26 or so win streak so yeah.  Trying to get this done and my Pokemon transferred to Pokemon Sword before Friday, but I’m running out of time.  I should probably make more progress on it tonight.


----------



## shendere (Mar 17, 2020)

i hope sometime in the _near_ future we can all talk about how the corona virus pandemic was wild, but by then it'd be like a distant memory


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

Poopoodoodoo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

didn't plan on getting a switch but this corona hell i might as well on friday if there still are any left lolzzz


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Started drawing at 11 PM and ended at 1:30 AM. This morning, I'm feeling the aftermath of my workouts.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 17, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Does anybody walk home from work at night? If so, for how long and how do you feel about it?



I did for like a month sometimes. I didn't like it. We have tweakers.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2020)

do you earn tbt from writing in the new horizons subforum? i was pretty sure you did but my latest posts didn't give me anything so now i'm confused. ik you dont get anything from here but ye


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> do you earn tbt from writing in the new horizons subforum? i was pretty sure you did but my latest posts didn't give me anything so now i'm confused. ik you dont get anything from here but ye





Jeremy said:


> The feedback, bell, and shop systems are now frozen. This is to save some time while we continue migrating the data. The current goal to switch over to the new update is tomorrow night. Thank you for your patience! I will add some notices to TBT Marketplace, etc. so people see that it's turned off.



This includes earning bells from posts!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> This includes earning bells from posts!



ohhh thanks. didnt know that


----------



## maple22 (Mar 17, 2020)

Not that I care about sports, but I wish Tom Brady would just retire


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Star wars spoilers



Savage opress just died and i dont know what to do now im really shook by this, i dont even want to keep watching tbh....

Also is palpatine sidious? (don't answer that). palpatine giving me evil as HELL vibes and he just killed savage sooooo.....

ALSO ALSO yoda needs to stop talking the way he does, it was cool at first but its annoying now :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I did for like a month sometimes. I didn't like it. We have tweakers.



Ah sorry to hear that Reg. Crime is virtually non-existent here, but you never know what could happen.
How long did you walk for each day?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 18, 2020)

every time i'm certain that my loneliness is quelled, it creeps up on me again, seeking to destroy me.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 18, 2020)

I've been dead for more than a year and now I'm 18 as of two days ago and the site's being overhauled and I'm just going with the flow man.

Wouldn't be surprised if my wife's divorced me at this point.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)

Am really tired... but don’t want to go to sleep yet.  Zzz...

You know, this wouldn’t be so bad if I didn’t have to sit on the FLOOR while my device is charging.  :/


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Am really tired... but don’t want to go to sleep yet.  Zzz...
> 
> You know, this wouldn’t be so bad if I didn’t have to sit on the FLOOR while my device is charging.  :/



Same here - Tired but refusing to go to sleep. I have a ton of History homework that I'm really behind on so I sense another all-nighter tonight. x_x


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 18, 2020)

Why are hot cross buns so good?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)

Picked up a pee switch today eventually and picking up NH on friday knocks on wood. can someone just kill corona with some radioactive ****


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 18, 2020)

Me: *craves soda*
Gets soda and drinks it
Stomach: *hurts*
Well god dammit I want soda
Drinks more soda
Stomach: *hurts more*


Body why. This isn't normal for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

I just had a grooming night and I have so much energy right now.  Woo!!!  But I need to go to sleep because I plan on staying up all night later tonight playing ACNH and I don’t want to stay awake for more than 48 hours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

^^Sounds like you got your sleep schedule all outta wack lol


My pupper has woken me up every day at like 7am. Guess I don't actually need to set an alarm anymore 
Although I would love to be able to go back to sleep, unfortunately my body doesn't work that way. Once I'm up, I'm up no matter how tired I am 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> Why are hot cross buns so good?



Cause they one a penny


----------



## Aquari (Mar 19, 2020)

All the time and love I pour into my plants, I'm glad they feel the same love back 



Spoiler: Plant: "DO IT" 












Gotta love morning glories, I'll need to get them a trellis to climb on so they stop forming "loops" on themselves LOL


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2020)

So my computer has been acting up (i.e it won't shut down or restart and most programs won't open). Last night I uninstalled a bunch of perfectly normal programs, and now it's working again. I reinstalled my most important programs from those, and it's working fine right now.
The only programs I haven't reinstalled yet are things like VLC and gimp. It would be so stupid if it was a program like one of those that was causing these problems, but who knows?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 19, 2020)

I hope the warm weather lasts.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 19, 2020)

Judge: "I would like to end the cross-examination of the witness, Ms. Vazquez."

Miles Edgeworth: _"OBJECTION!"_

Judge: "Yes, Mr. Edgeworth?"

Miles Edgeworth: "...I was hoping to come up with a question while I was objecting, Your Honor. I didn't."

Judge: "I see. Very well."

Miles Edgeworth: _"OBJECTION!"_


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 20, 2020)

My class when the goldfish dies: WAHHHH WE LOVED HIM

Me: *Plays funeral song on plastic recorder we were forced to buy in 3rd grade*

- - - Post Merge - - -

B A G , B A G , GGGG AAAA B A G
hot cross buns, hot cross buns. One a penny, two a penny, hot cross buns.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

i’m being bullied,, on my own island,,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2020)

I wanna play NH T__T


Also I have schoolwork that I should prob be working in but since I got home a week ago I've been absolutely physically and mentally exhausted. I kinda just want to go back to bed.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 22, 2020)

i feel really good rn, super refreshed and happy.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2020)

Hurry up already i hate being here......


also YES palpatine IS sidious confirmed, gonna watch the trilogy with a friend tomorrow for the first time.......I'll never forgive palpatine for what he did to my boy.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 22, 2020)

at least i was feeling good. for like, an hour.
now i'm just numb again.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2020)

Times are tough, but that doesn’t mean we can’t be as well.  I’ve just been watching this along with other clips recently.  It’s another one of my favorite scenes from the current season of My Hero Academia.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 23, 2020)

it is the best choice to stay calm at times like these.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> it is the best choice to stay calm at times like these.



yeah, true. trying to but government is **** here so.. yeah :/

also ugh gonna be wild with trying to have online classes now..and i wanna support some companies.. anyone know if usps still do int'l mail?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 23, 2020)

I can only use this site in Internet Explorer right now


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2020)

Day #2 of working from home. Tempted to shave my head. 

Local barber was closed when I went out yesterday and non-essential businesses were ordered to officially close last night, so I don't see getting to a professional anytime soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Day #2 of working from home. Tempted to shave my head.
> 
> Local barber was closed when I went out yesterday and non-essential businesses were ordered to officially close last night, so I don't see getting to a professional anytime soon.



I'd say do it yourself if you can. I did mine myself and it turned out good. Just make sure to not get a neck-mullet tuft of hair and keep the sides short also.

Also turns out we can watch some lectures when we want and we only have to be actually at Zoom during seminars. That group work gonna be ****ed tho hahahaha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Local barber was closed when I went out yesterday and non-essential businesses were ordered to officially close last night, so I don't see getting to a professional anytime soon.



Yeah I need my bangs trimmed and there's no one around to trim them so lol rip


My music history prof has a 12-tone assignment for us to do next week, I remember having to do that in Music Theory last year and it was stupid asf so I'm really not looking forward to this xDD


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> I'd say do it yourself if you can. I did mine myself and it turned out good. Just make sure to not get a neck-mullet tuft of hair and keep the sides short also.





xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I need my bangs trimmed and there's no one around to trim them so lol rip



I ordered a pair of left-handed hairdressing scissors on Amazon and asked my Dad to dig out his clippers. Need new batteries but hopefully should still work! Also have bleach and 6-7 colours of dye already in the house.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I ordered a pair of left-handed hairdressing scissors on Amazon and asked my Dad to dig out his clippers. Need new batteries but hopefully should still work! Also have bleach and 6-7 colours of dye already in the house.



Ayy best of luck! <3 (i've seen some real bad cuts here so yeah just makin sure ppl look fab)


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 24, 2020)

_Who knew listening to people scream at each other over a video game could be so amusing and entertaining!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2020)

My puppy is doing little woofs in his sleep lmaoooo


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2020)

on the positive side at least I've made a lot of money this month.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 26, 2020)

Want booze.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 26, 2020)

Adèle Haenel I have feelings for you


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

covid19 covid19


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2020)

Sometimes I still can’t believe how far I’ve come since coming back here in April of 2018.  I was lost, confused, hurt, and didn’t know how to excel.  And now look at me.  With all the support I’ve received from here I’m only a bit away from graduating from a difficult university.  I honestly can’t thank the people here enough, that’s something I’ll never be able to repay.  I know that the actual doing of it has been my own part, but I don’t think it would have been possible without the support from people on here.  Sometimes I think I’m dumb still, but I’m actually starting to gain my confidence back... to believe in myself again.  My friends from here have told me I am smart and I am full of ambition, so I’m actually starting to believe it.  Thank you so much, to everyone.  Only a month and a half more to go...

I’m crying now.  I really do love you guys and all the memories made.  ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2020)

can this covid19 **** be over with the worst soon.. i still have a job and afraid they might **** public transport here


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i love playing the game called “is it just the wind or is there a balloon nearby”


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i love playing the game called “is it just the wind or is there a balloon nearby”



People think balloons have a chance of spawning when the clock hits XX:X0 or XX:X5.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)

My Pinterest feed is filled with Jojo memes/references.

I don't look at Jojo stuff.

I don't even know who Jojo is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2020)

My dog is only a puppy (9 weeks old) and yet he snores soooo loud!! Like what the hell man xDDD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 29, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> My Pinterest feed is filled with Jojo memes/references.
> 
> I don't look at Jojo stuff.
> 
> I don't even know who Jojo is.


Pinterest's algorithm is terrible and doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Pinterest's algorithm is terrible and doesn't make any sense.



tell me about youtube LOL

also idk if my mom's bosses can't read but they literally just released a crisis package for small/middle sized businesses...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm about 85% sure that the violet flower is not in New Horizons and it really bums me out, it was one of my favorite flowers in New Leaf


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> My Pinterest feed is filled with Jojo memes/references.
> 
> I don't look at Jojo stuff.
> 
> I don't even know who Jojo is.



Yeah I don't know what's up with Pinterest. I keep getting pictures of Peter Steele on mine nonstop. I don't even listen to Type O Negative, nor do I think Peter Steele is hot.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 30, 2020)

Netflix must be laughing right now.


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 30, 2020)

i am so dumb. literally. i messed up my sleep schedule and i have to work tmrw. why did i do this. AHHHHHH.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2020)

I had decided I was going to invite whoever was on this island to move in, but it's Soleil... she kind of reminds me of Paula Deen, and it's putting me off asking her.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 30, 2020)

Me and my brother are practically strangers, even though we've lived under the same roof for 17 years. I hate how it is, but I have no idea how to improve things.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 31, 2020)

I think I'm seeing a condom ad on this forum now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

2:30am showers are the best kind of showers.


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I think I'm seeing a condom ad on this forum now.



Ads are generally geared toward your search history and general data that your search engine has obtained about you. 

e.g. I constantly get pregnancy test ads based on my sex/age. -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2020)

Broooooo what am I doing up this late.  Lmao, had too much fun with friends in ACNH.  I’m going to have to pull an all nighter.  My body won’t let me sleep for just a few hours, idk how people do that XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Broooooo what am I doing up this late.  Lmao, had too much fun with friends in ACNH.  I’m going to have to pull an all nighter.  My body won’t let me sleep for just a few hours, idk how people do that XD



i also pulled an all-nighter lol. Yesterday I didn't wake up til like 12:40pm so I figured screw it I'll just stay up all night. I did get some schoolwork done that I needed to do so that's good! 


Also can I just say, playing ACNH with friends is such a great time!!! <3


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Mar 31, 2020)

I know this sounds weird, but I think Bebe Rexha & Louis Tomlinson's song is actually about Louis and the Doncaster Rovers.

People into English soccer might get this better because we all know the Rovers don't know how to play properly. It fudges people up, the supporters that is.

Do you want any more proof? Dude, Louis wears Rovers kit inside the pitch the Rovers play in.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2020)

Man, caffeine sure makes me act like a crackhead sometimes.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 31, 2020)

you buy me ooorange juice


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

I am going to die of happiness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2020)

Okay, what the hell. How have I not seen this before? It's freakin' awesome.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 2, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Okay, what the hell. How have I not seen this before? It's freakin' awesome.



I've been listening to Puttin' on the Ritz and One Night in Bangkok. The following isn't either of those.


----------



## Marte (Apr 2, 2020)

Woke up to a snowstorm. Norway pls. It's April.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 2, 2020)

Just saw someone sell their 3 month Nintendo Online code for 6 bucks, I wish it wasn't so unsafe to buy them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 2, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been listening to Puttin' on the Ritz and One Night in Bangkok. The following isn't either of those.



...What? Haha!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2020)

naite naite naite senoritaaa


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

I never understood why biscuits exist. Like, they're good and all but how did someone come to the conclusion one day and be like "Hey, I'm hungry for some biscuits" and became the first person to make biscuits.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

There's something oddly relaxing about looking out the window to a frigid, snow-covered landscape and knowing you won't have to go out there anytime soon. 

Also yes, we still have snow right now. This is Canada after all.


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

today’s going by so slowly


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2020)

Why am I still even up this late what am I doing


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 4, 2020)

will I ever go to bed at a decent time?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2020)

So I'm taking a unit exam for Rock History, and my prof said that it needs to be closed book.


But do yall seriously think I'm not gonna take advantage of my remote learning opportunities?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2020)

Alright, no more screwing around. I want to be in better shape by the end of this quarantine. I know I keep saying I'm gonna try to work out but I'm gonna really try to stick to that. I have plenty of time now so I have no excuse.



Jamborenium said:


> will I ever go to bed at a decent time?


I can relate hard, unfortunately.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2020)

Prince of Egypt isn't on Netflix anymore. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Whoa not liking these new emojis lol. RIP gyroids


----------



## Saylor (Apr 4, 2020)

just discovered jellycat stuffed animals and I am now fixated on like half of the ocean collection. wilbur whale I'm comin for you


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

So many cops on the road today... I wonder what was up with that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 4, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Prince of Egypt isn't on Netflix anymore.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> Whoa not liking these new emojis lol. RIP gyroids


I've only seen a clip of the henchmen's song, looks decent. Love the Road to El Dorado.

Unrelated:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2020)

I've been going through boxes in the shed in the backyard trying to find a Snivy figurine from years and years ago. Found two out of three boxes and it's in neither of them. Hopefully I find it soon 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

On the bright side, I found Spongebob Lights, Camera, Pants for the GBA in one of the boxes. I lost that game years ago so back in like 2017 I bought a new copy. Now I have two copes of the same game lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 5, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've only seen a clip of the henchmen's song, looks decent. Love the Road to El Dorado.
> 
> Unrelated:


It's actually on Hulu if you want to watch it! It's a pretty good movie. I watched it earlier and somehow had forgotten this absolute banger:


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2020)

it's gonna take me a long time to get used to tbt 3.0


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

Every time my mom sees what my ACNH character is wearing, she roasts me. Then when I change the outfit she roasts it too.

WAH


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2020)

why do teacher always require you to need text that are either hard to find or you can't get actual pdf without signing up for ****. just remove that dumb copyright law tbf


----------



## Romaki (Apr 7, 2020)

Just got my Minecraft Switch copy. So cool that it has couch coop, but you definitely can't see a thing in handheld.


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 7, 2020)

You mean couch co-op?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2020)

Gotta love when music people loves looking for misogyny is older texts like that old christmas song, but they'll gladly swallow even more degenerating pop and rap lyrics... but that'snoneofmybusiness.jpg


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Just got my Minecraft Switch copy. So cool that it has couch coop, but you definitely can't see a thing in handheld.



Ngl, I read this as “couch poop” and immediately began questioning my sanity.


----------



## Shampsto (Apr 7, 2020)

Snowmen are just forced to slowly recede into fields of their own flesh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2020)

"You were born into a family that doesn't always appreciate you. But one day, things are going to be very different."


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey there, eBay price gouges- it's me, ya boy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 8, 2020)

I scream for chlorox wipes


----------



## rianne (Apr 8, 2020)

When someone bumps a thread that's over five years old. Wow.


----------



## lord (Apr 8, 2020)

Where is Nevada is nevada real?


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 8, 2020)

changed sig yay


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2020)

i can’t post in the tbt marketplace board is that normal


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Zane said:


> i can’t post in the tbt marketplace board is that normal



Yes, I believe permissions are removed for everyone right now until the shop system and collectibles are back.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

thinking of changing my username on here owo


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

gumball will eliminate the middle class


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2020)

Switching my facial soap back to oatmeal milk and honey from the lavender one. I wonder if the oatmeal one is better for my skin/acne than the lavender one is.

Anyone with experience with handmade soaps (that's what my soaps are now) which is better for skin and acne, lavender or oatmeal milk and honey.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2020)

i'm so ****ing poor in new horizons, it's not even funny bro like i have nothing to trade??? when will tbt be back so i can finally be rich again


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Switching my facial soap back to oatmeal milk and honey from the lavender one. I wonder if the oatmeal one is better for my skin/acne than the lavender one is.
> 
> Anyone with experience with handmade soaps (that's what my soaps are now) which is better for skin and acne, lavender or oatmeal milk and honey.


Are you talking about oat milk or oatmeal, milk (assuming goat's milk), and honey? I've never heard of oat milk being used for skin so I wouldn't know about that but I'm assuming it would just have soothing and moisturizing properties. If you're talking about goat's milk, that actually has vitamins and nutrients. Honey is known for its antibacterial properties and for moisturizing. The thing about oatmeal by itself (not oat milk) is that it exfoliates your skin, so I wouldn't pair it with any other exfoliators in your routine.

Either way, you're probably going to get more out of the bar with milk and honey in it. Lavender is basically just used for its anti-inflammatory/soothing properties. You can always alternate between both bars.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just found out yesterday that an ex-friend from elementary school plays AC. Too bad she’s become such a rude, unpleasant person.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Are you talking about oat milk or oatmeal, milk (assuming goat's milk), and honey? I've never heard of oat milk being used for skin so I wouldn't know about that but I'm assuming it would just have soothing and moisturizing properties. If you're talking about goat's milk, that actually has vitamins and nutrients. Honey is known for its antibacterial properties and for moisturizing. The thing about oatmeal by itself (not oat milk) is that it exfoliates your skin, so I wouldn't pair it with any other exfoliators in your routine.
> 
> Either way, you're probably going to get more out of the bar with milk and honey in it. Lavender is basically just used for its anti-inflammatory/soothing properties. You can always alternate between both bars.



Yes, goats milk, I saw confused at first.

Wow, I wasn't aware of the properties of lavender and honey, oatmeal and goats milk, that's really cool to hear. The oatmeal was better for my acne, I wasn't breaking out AS much (but still alot cause I have terrible acne). Thanks for the information, quite helpful.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm cold but I don't wanna turn off the fan because if I do, I'll be hot, so I'm currently just wrapped up in my blanket.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 9, 2020)

I need to study but I've spent the past half hour just looking at pictures of food why am I like this


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2020)

Gotta love people who write out they "love fashion and very interested about it" but all they wear is generic sports/unethical cheaply made chain stuff... Like it's not a money question here, just kinda laughable when they cba looking up things or at least buy second  hand if available...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

*tfw you’re putting your fitted sheet on your bed, and you KNOW the tag corner is in the correct place, but it still won’t fit over your bed.*

And this is why fitted sheets are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 11, 2020)

rianne said:


> Every time my mom sees what my ACNH character is wearing, she roasts me. Then when I change the outfit she roasts it too.
> 
> WAH



If it is appropriate to wear, it's your game LOL.

B.o.B. quote from "Both of Us" featuring the devil.

"Sometimes I wonder
why do people care so much about
the way we look, the way we talk, the way we act
and the clothes we bought, how much that costs?
Does it really matter?"

I'm not saying I look amazing if I go out in public with clothes that came out of bin bags, but who cares if I wear retro? Is it illegal? No. Will I lose friends? Maybe. Will I care if it does? No. I have friends who accept me for being me, and if it is only the online ones, well at least they can't judge what I look like anyway LOL.

If I have to go to work with orange stripe pants and yellow dotted shirt then so be it.



Antonio said:


> I never understood why biscuits exist. Like, they're good and all but how did someone come to the conclusion one day and be like "Hey, I'm hungry for some biscuits" and became the first person to make biscuits.



'Bis' is Latin for twice and 'cuits' is Latin for cooked. And they are cooked twice in order to eat it. Learning about this makes the American version a little bit more sense. In my opinion, Americans should call it 'bakie', not 'cookie' but as I'm British, I am not allowed to dictate LOL.



Snowesque said:


> So many cops on the road today... I wonder what was up with that.




With so many idiots speeding and crashing, the police should be chasing people more often. So many innocent children and adults die because of a speeding, sleeping or drunk driver. Or all three.

And omg I had to edit this post because it was late at night and I accidentally put my answer within the quote and not outside of the quote. I hope no one saw. It is embarrassing.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 11, 2020)

...if a cow could laugh, would milk shoot out of his nose?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

prunes are just big raisins


----------



## Midna64 (Apr 11, 2020)

The fear of the number 13 is called triskaidekaphobia


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm just laying here wondering why I haven't fallen asleep yet, it's like 3am, and then I realize.... I never took my sleeping meds.


Ich bin ein Dummkopf!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2020)

*friend posts pics of her first ultrasound, reveals that she is pregnant*

Others: OH MY GOD CONGRATS!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH!! <33

Me: *internally gagging and vomiting, wondering how my friend could do this to herself. Also thinking about what she had to do to uhhh... get that baby, and then i feel like I want to die lmfao*



Seriously though, I hate literally everything about being pregnant or having a baby. I've never gotten excited about reveals like this and probably never will, unless my brother has a kid or smth idk.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> *tfw you’re putting your fitted sheet on your bed, and you KNOW the tag corner is in the correct place, but it still won’t fit over your bed.*
> 
> And this is why fitted sheets are the bane of my existence.


They're always either slightly too small or just big enough that you need like 7 sheet clips to hold it on the mattress.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 12, 2020)

Reading Wuthering Heights gets my blood pressure up lmao. I don’t think I’ve ever despised a fictional character as much as I do Heathcliff.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

mister sandman,
man me a sand
make him the cutest _man car door *hook hand*_


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)

Georgian is the best-sounding language imo.
For example:


----------



## petaI (Apr 13, 2020)

the thrilling danger of hope in a hopeless situation


----------



## Pickler (Apr 13, 2020)

My sister is player 1 on our island and she plays like twice a week. Our progress suffers as a result.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 13, 2020)

I've resetted my New Horizons because I regretted my choice of native fruit and the map layout. I was worried it would take forever to find a map that suits my ideas and comes with peaches and a yellow airport, but I just found a good map with both these things after one day.


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 13, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I've resetted my New Horizons because I regretted my choice of native fruit and the map layout. I was worried it would take forever to find a map that suits my ideas and comes with peaches and a yellow airport, but I just found a good map with both these things after one day.


Ooh, what are you going to do now in terms of playing? Go back in time and TT to catch up and play or just play a day at a time again?

I feel like it takes so long to do anything in this game I'd hate to start all over again day to day, especially because you're so limited in what you can do to begin with!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 13, 2020)

Kaioin said:


> Ooh, what are you going to do now in terms of playing? Go back in time and TT to catch up and play or just play a day at a time again?
> 
> I feel like it takes so long to do anything in this game I'd hate to start all over again day to day, especially because you're so limited in what you can do to begin with!



I set my console date to March 20th, so I'll will do progress and daily chores and then go to the next day. It takes way too long to get out of the tutorial and I don't want to be left a month behind when now I have all the time in the world to play the game and catch up.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 13, 2020)

Aw mannn a group I'm in is doing a movie night tonight but I have an exam to study for. I miss watching movies with people.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2020)

Just a month to go now.  Then these past years will have all paid off.  I can’t believe I’m so close to graduating from a difficult university now with both Aspergers/ASD and social anxiety.  It’s time to take initiative and make the final push.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2020)

man i hope corona restrictions will be looser soon in some countries..


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 14, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Switching my facial soap back to oatmeal milk and honey from the lavender one. I wonder if the oatmeal one is better for my skin/acne than the lavender one is.
> 
> Anyone with experience with handmade soaps (that's what my soaps are now) which is better for skin and acne, lavender or oatmeal milk and honey.


I'm allergic to soap, so I have this special body wash that is soap free. Besides, using soap during acne can make it worse. Lavender is BAD for acne. Milk and honey is the best fit, I have no idea what an oatmeal is, but I'm sure it isn't good for skin. What I use when I have eczema, I put these ingredients into the bath or a bucket and just wash myself with it.

1 teaspoon honey.
2 teaspoons bicarb.
1 cup milk.
a squeeze of lemon juice.

Did you know using bath salts in the bath can increase your chances of acne and eczema, plus other hygienic problems? Bath salts should be now called foot salts, as it is good for your skin, but mainly your feet, because your feet are not a cleaning machine like it is down there (you know what *down there* means).


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 14, 2020)

Why is Wednesday called humpday?

Most people do that on the weekends...


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 14, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I'm allergic to soap, so I have this special body wash that is soap free. Besides, using soap during acne can make it worse. Lavender is BAD for acne. Milk and honey is the best fit, I have no idea what an oatmeal is, but I'm sure it isn't good for skin. What I use when I have eczema, I put these ingredients into the bath or a bucket and just wash myself with it.
> 
> 1 teaspoon honey.
> 2 teaspoons bicarb.
> ...




"...during acne" I ALWAYS have acne lol, it never ever goes away

When I was using the oatmeal/honey/goat milk soap, I noticed my skin was less red and my acne went down a little bit. Still not as much as when I was using benzoyl peroxide (Proactiv)

Also what is bicarb? Is it an herb or somethin?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 14, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> When I was using the oatmeal/honey/goat milk soap, I noticed my skin was less red and my acne went down a little bit. Still not as much as when I was using benzoyl peroxide (Proactiv)
> 
> Also what is bicarb? Is it an herb or somethin?


Baking soda. It's an all-purpose ingredient. You can use it for cooking, baking, your skin and cleaning. If I ever stain the toilet, and the toilet cleaner cannot clear the stain, pour bicarb in it and in 2 seconds it will look brand new. It's not a herb, but a miracle potion.

I'm not saying that bicarb would stop acne, but it prevented Dad from having pimples, and I've never had acne before, but I hardly use bicarb on my skin, I wouldn't know. What I normally put on my skin is Health Basics: Dermaplus Free, not sure if it is sold in America.

But I'm not sure what oatmeal is? Is it porridge? Cos porridge is a meal with oats.

And by the way, that proactiv stuff, it doesn't mean it is going to work for everyone. I suggest you never buy it again. And peroxide is bad for your hair too. If that oatmeal thingy works a little but not all, then it is better than without. Are you in your teen years? Do you constantly eat oily foods?

Also, narrow exfoliating to once a week, as shedding skin a lot can irritate your skin like something chronic. Use moisturiser twice a day, and always remember to do it after the shower, not before.

And if you like to wear makeup, try to avoid it at all costs, but if for whatever reason you have to wear it, take the makeup off straight after you don't need it anymore and definitely do not wear makeup to bed. With those wipes, and not your shower cloth.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 14, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Baking soda. It's an all-purpose ingredient. You can use it for cooking, baking, your skin and cleaning. If I ever stain the toilet, and the toilet cleaner cannot clear the stain, pour bicarb in it and in 2 seconds it will look brand new. It's not a herb, but a miracle potion.
> 
> I'm not saying that bicarb would stop acne, but it prevented Dad from having pimples, and I've never had acne before, but I hardly use bicarb on my skin, I wouldn't know. What I normally put on my skin is Health Basics: Dermaplus Free, not sure if it is sold in America.
> 
> But I'm not sure what oatmeal is? Is it porridge? Cos porridge is a meal with oats.



It is kinda like porridge, but before you make it. It's like a little hard piece of, plant, I guess. When it's raw it's a little piece of plant. I guess it would be the oats in porridge.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh okay! Didn't see you replied while I was editing!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

It is snowing today and my cat stood outside for a few seconds and got little snowflakes all over him! He is so cute and I love him so much ☺


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> It is snowing today and my cat stood outside for a few seconds and got little snowflakes all over him! He is so cute and I love him so much ☺


Your avatar isn’t your cat, is it? If so he’s very cute!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 15, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Baking soda. It's an all-purpose ingredient. You can use it for cooking, baking, your skin and cleaning. If I ever stain the toilet, and the toilet cleaner cannot clear the stain, pour bicarb in it and in 2 seconds it will look brand new. It's not a herb, but a miracle potion.
> 
> I'm not saying that bicarb would stop acne, but it prevented Dad from having pimples, and I've never had acne before, but I hardly use bicarb on my skin, I wouldn't know. What I normally put on my skin is Health Basics: Dermaplus Free, not sure if it is sold in America.
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't see the edited part till, now.

I'm 21 but my acne is genetics, I inherited bad acne, so it's never going away. I've had acne since I was 10. I don't wear makeup, too much effort for me, I don't really eat oily foods all that often, and yeah I know Proactiv won't work on everyone. It didn't completely get rid of my acne, at this point I think nothing ever will. My sister says it doesn't help alot with her acne even thou it's helped alot with mine.

The exfoliating thing thou, I needed to know. Someone told me that my soap now is an exfoliant and I use it every time I shower, which is more than once a week. It hasn't caused my skin any peeling, yet. I def need to look into more soaps and such.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Your avatar isn’t your cat, is it? If so he’s very cute!


Oh, no haha! I wish! It's just an image online I found and thought was cute so I saved it. If you're really curious about what my cat looks like, I posted him in the pet thread in Brewster's Cafe!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> i'm so ****ing poor in new horizons, it's not even funny bro like i have nothing to trade??? when will tbt be back so i can finally be rich again


i managed to make some bank with turnips but yeahhhh boi its hella slow.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Oh, no haha! I wish! It's just an image online I found and thought was cute so I saved it. If you're really curious about what my cat looks like, I posted him in the pet thread in Brewster's Cafe!


I was unaware there's a pet thread, gonna have to check. o:


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 15, 2020)

man after that animation imjust ready to chill


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I was unaware there's a pet thread, gonna have to check. o:


Brace yourself for all the cuteness


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 15, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh I didn't see the edited part till, now.
> 
> I'm 21 but my acne is genetics, I inherited bad acne, so it's never going away. I've had acne since I was 10. I don't wear makeup, too much effort for me, I don't really eat oily foods all that often, and yeah I know Proactiv won't work on everyone. It didn't completely get rid of my acne, at this point I think nothing ever will. My sister says it doesn't help alot with her acne even thou it's helped alot with mine.
> 
> The exfoliating thing thou, I needed to know. Someone told me that my soap now is an exfoliant and I use it every time I shower, which is more than once a week. It hasn't caused my skin any peeling, yet. I def need to look into more soaps and such.


I'm sorry to hear about that. But if people make fun of you, don't listen. It is a thing that is beyond your control, it isn't your fault and it isn't your family's either. My Mum once went to work with acne and her boss said her face isn't very representable and should take care of her skin. She got a medical certificate and everything, and the boss still didn't like it. Went to the Work Union, and sorted something out. She quit, but at least she didn't let that ******* ruin her life.

And so, if anyone at work gives you grief, don't quit and don't let it slide. Talk to the authorities and see how it goes.


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

BAWWWWWW


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 16, 2020)

I hate it when I ask a simple question, I get ridiculed for it, then get called a snowflake and then somehow I'm the bad guy because I "started" something, when like, I was asking a question? And since when did Animal Crossing Facebook groups get so toxic? Why can't we just love the game?

I personally think that people who fight with others online is absurd and no real achievement is there. Woah, you don't like it, walk away. Better to say it in your head, rather than type random letters on a keyboard. Not cool, and the only thing who should be embarrassed is the person who bullies, I mean, anyone could read those comments!

And it's just... what is this world come to?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2020)

If random people here could stop being dicks and give people money for being home if they want it so badly to not want ppl to go to work..


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 16, 2020)

I met an angel in disguise.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone who is a university student here who does APA 6th Style? Guess what? The American Psychological Association randomly decides to make a 7th edition and make it completely different!!! And also on top of that, one lecturer wants me to do everything in 7th and then the other wants it in 6th. How am I going to do this? And the first years are all probably laughing cos they never get to learn the 6th!

Why did I choose APA?????

And it takes 2 hours to get that 1st page number on the 2nd or 3rd page. All down the pan now. I'm expected to put page numbers on every. single. page. Including the cover page and table of contents. Also, if citing within the essay, if there are two authors, you put (for example) John Citizen, et. al. instead of John Citizen and Jane Resident suggests this...

And if you reference a book, up to 20 authors you have to include, and then it's et. al after the 21st author. Like NO WAY.

Let me tell you I'm never going to uni ever again after I finish my degree.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 17, 2020)

A fish I'd cared for, for three years, passed away yesterday, and, I'm working harder than I thought I would have to in order to not fall apart over it. I feel emotionally deep rooted to all of my animals, and, it was a very sad thing to have happen, especially in the current times where there is nothing but stagnancy in this room for me with the job being put on pause three weeks ago, and most shops being shut down.

I don't like being locked up with no motivation to get rid of his tank because I can't immediately house it with another soul in need right now. He had a broken fin when I bought him, and was put on sale for it without mention to me that this was the reason, like they were trying to hide the fact, even though its what drew me to him. He was a marvel and became so big and beautiful and I can only hope I did the right things for him in his lifetime with me.

Even if I did, I wish I could've done more, and it will always be like that.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

Lovi said:


> A fish I'd cared for, for three years, passed away yesterday, and, I'm working harder than I thought I would have to in order to not fall apart over it. I feel emotionally deep rooted to all of my animals, and, it was a very sad thing to have happen, especially in the current times where there is nothing but stagnancy in this room for me with the job being put on pause three weeks ago, and most shops being shut down.
> 
> I don't like being locked up with no motivation to get rid of his tank because I can't immediately house it with another soul in need right now. He had a broken fin when I bought him, and was put on sale for it without mention to me that this was the reason, like they were trying to hide the fact, even though its what drew me to him. He was a marvel and became so big and beautiful and I can only hope I did the right things for him in his lifetime with me.
> 
> Even if I did, I wish I could've done more, and it will always be like that.


My condolences for your loss. You took care of him, that is three years! That is a lot! You did the best you could. It is okay to fall apart, you're attached to the pet. Don't be too hard on yourself, and maybe one day you might feel like wanting another. And it doesn't matter if he had one fin, he's still a beautiful creature, just like Elmo... I mean Nemo did. Gosh, I love that movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2020)

@Jessy_Azran 

Same, definitely not gonna apply for anything this fall. This online **** is killing me and literature studies is def way harder than I thought.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 17, 2020)

lol there are people in my previous college who are selling bells and in-game items for real money


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 17, 2020)

my body is cancelled.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

tokkio said:


> lol there are people in my previous college who are selling bells and in-game items for real money


OMG, for real? That's just weird!


----------



## tokkio (Apr 17, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> OMG, for real? That's just weird!



yup, and it's actually illegal as far as i know. i've read about someone's experience of being sued by nintendo or something and the reason why he was able to get out of trouble is because he was underaged when he sold in-game items for real money


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2020)

tokkio said:


> lol there are people in my previous college who are selling bells and in-game items for real money


wait what the actual ****...

also i love how countries are forcing people to wear masks(outside healthcare obviously) since it's contra-productive as **** if you're healthy. Like, it will get bacterias all over it, and wet, first. Second, you need to take it on and off.. And if you take on/off your masks and don't wash your hands and then poke your face.. yeah gg man. As people said it helps if you are sick already to not give it away to other but otherwise just keep distance and stay at home.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

tokkio said:


> yup, and it's actually illegal as far as i know. i've read about someone's experience of being sued by nintendo or something and the reason why he was able to get out of trouble is because he was underaged when he sold in-game items for real money


Glad it is illegal but the guy who got away with it has an absurd excuse though.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 17, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Glad it is illegal but the guy who got away with it has an absurd excuse though.


ah he said that he wasn't actually aware that it was illegal at the time, since he was like around 13 years old


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

tokkio said:


> ah he said that he wasn't actually aware that it was illegal at the time, since he was like around 13 years old


Oh, 13. Okay. Yes, I think that's different. I think it's when you're 16 that's when it's the age where they should know better. I guess at the early teens we can be so naive. I hope he learns his lesson though.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 17, 2020)

Got two Amazon credits-- one $15 one and one $10 one-- that unfortunately can't be stacked and in expire in May, so now I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to use the $10 while still paying the least amount of money possible.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 17, 2020)

Damn Jackie.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn Jackie.


That was hilarious!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)

I kind of wish I talked to my friends here on TBT and on Discord more.  I know it’s up to me to do so, but I just get kind of busy doing my own thing for awhile.  Days pass and I eventually lose touch with people.  Not that that means they don’t want to be my friend anymore, but yeah, kind of mad at myself.  I don’t know to be honest.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I kind of wish I talked to my friends here on TBT and on Discord more.  I know it’s up to me to do so, but I just get kind of busy doing my own thing for awhile.  Days pass and I eventually lose touch with people.  Not that that means they don’t want to be my friend anymore, but yeah, kind of mad at myself.  I don’t know to be honest.


You are excused though. I know you're a university student. So am I. We sometimes can't have time to do the things we want to do, and that's okay. And I also know what it's like to finally have free time and then forget to go online and just play games all day. I don't get upset when people don't reply. Even if we weren't university students, there are other reasons why people can't reply all the time. Don't be hard on yourself. Chin up, buddy!


----------



## Lovi (Apr 19, 2020)

Random Thought,
There are so many people that I'd love to talk to more here, and I've only been around again for about a week.
So many things race through my mind when considering actually speaking to people online again, as its something I've spent a fair amount of time avoiding after so much negative consistency in my attempts before. I grew such a jaded view of myself, wondering if I was a person worth spending time around, considering that I was just a piece of a puzzle that was never actually created.

Some might think I just took it too seriously, but, after countless friends lost your perception of yourself just really turns, I mean you can't just blame other parties all of the time, now and again you start to reflect, and start understanding that those kinds of scenarios are never to have blame placed on a single person, even if you could retell the stories of what happened and most of the time, you'd be reassured that yes, you were most definitely the one who was wronged.

I'm so reserved and independent now, and stupendously self conscious, not for the fear that I'll be viewed negatively but, instead possibly for the fear that I am just not worth the time.

The friends I have current in real life are wonderful folks, really, but, recently the group became a group that consists of two couples, and me... and, the 'newlyweds' as I'll call them, don't really know how to manage friendship and couple fixation just yet. Prime example is, the couples decided to buy food with one another after inviting me over, and, somehow forgot that I'm a living being that also needs to eat. 

There was no offer of food for me, and, no suggestion that I had to bring my own.

Its like they completely forgot I was invited, even though I was there already.

Don't get me wrong, totally okay with buying my own food, again, independent, I'd prefer it that way but... .. nobody told me I needed to on that particular day, no one even considered despite it being a well known fact that I don't really eat much before dinner. 

I slipped their minds so severely they were just- going to let me starve for the night (nobody wanted to drive me home that night, they wanted to get wasted, so since I was dropped off, I was trapped.).

I somehow found food after that, I was fortunate to've had left over chicken strips in their freezer somehow, a miracle.

I digress, and apologize for getting side tracked.

The point is, my consistently bad run with people has caused for me to always be thinking a lot about facing life all by myself, I always consider reaching out but, the hand I reach out with almost always retracts, and I do the usual solo act of just piling on hobbies to distract from my own soft loneliness.

I could care less about popularity, about who's more well known than others, about who's skill levels are higher, I'm almost twenty five, and if any of that still mattered when I want to talk with someone I wouldn't really like myself as a person, I just, sometimes, want to talk with people who I think enjoy the things I enjoy too, no matter who knows them, what they're good at, or otherwise.

Sometimes.

... but any chance of conversation, ends up abruptly ended by me, because I've become so accustomed to just being this.

A solemn lonely person.
​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)

Lovi said:


> - snip -



Hey there, Lovi!  I would love to talk to you more as well!  You seem like a cool and interesting individual.  I can definitely relate.  I’ve lost a ton of friends in the past whether it was caused by them wronging me or even me acting out of turn.  Only once I came back to TBT in 2018 after a three year hiatus did I start making some friends again and improving.  I was feeling really lonely before then and only had a couple people who really even cared about me in my life.  Just know that it doesn’t matter what people’s status is, you’re completely right about people just wanting to talk to others who enjoy the same things they do.  You can be lonely, but it doesn’t mean you have to _stay there_.  If you’re ever in need of a friend, my VMs/PMs/DMs are always open!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hey there, Lovi!  I would love to talk to you more as well!  You seem like a cool and interesting individual.  I can definitely relate.  I’ve lost a ton of friends in the past whether it was caused by them wronging me or even me acting out of turn.  Only once I came back to TBT in 2018 after a three year hiatus did I start making some friends again and improving.  I was feeling really lonely before then and only had a couple people who really even cared about me in my life.  Just know that it doesn’t matter what people’s status is, you’re completely right about people just wanting to talk to others who enjoy the same things they do.  You can be lonely, but it doesn’t mean you have to _stay there_.  If you’re ever in need of a friend, my VMs/PMs/DMs are always open!


I like your thinking, yes, similar response to what I would have said. I'm not that good with social skills, as it is easier to become friends online rather than face-to-face, because I get scared they won't like me, or want to change the way I run my life. Or they'd just become friends out of pity or something (as I've heard a former friend say behind my back that they only friended me because I've got no friends). I wouldn't have minded what she said, it was how she said it.

I'm not blaming autism or adhd as to why I don't have any real-life neurotypical friends, but I hate how my life is affected by it. Bullied by both students and teachers, I absolutely don't regret quitting year 11. Ever. Not one single second.

At least I have real-life friends, they treat me right cause they know what I'm going through, and we stick together. There is this one childhood friend where we only ever had one argument, and he forgave me three months later. That's a friend I want. But I also want to have neurotypical friends, and my autistic friends want that too, but it's hard to tell when NTs are genuine!

So, my point is everyone, they should be at least someone in your life that considers yourself worthy. And all of yous are worthy, and just believe in yourself. If you're surrounded by jerks, then dump them. Don't let them trample on you like a doormat.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2020)

i want to learn how to braid my hair in a nice looking way ):

edit: also are birthstones giftable more than once now? seems like it when i look in my inventory


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 19, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> i want to learn how to braid my hair in a nice looking way ):


Same! What type are you after? Fish tail? I mean, I see things on YouTube and whatnot, but I can't seem to work my fingers around my hair!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2020)

i wish i could do fishtail braids or french braids but i'm literally struggling with making decent normal braids on myself ;__;


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 19, 2020)

I struggle with plaits. The most I can do with my hair is place a ponytail or buns in my hair. Hair clips don't fit on properly lol. I can do without them anyway, they annoy me so much, I guess those hair clips are for aesthetic purposes rather than actual good use.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> i want to learn how to braid my hair in a nice looking way ):
> 
> edit: also are birthstones giftable more than once now? seems like it when i look in my inventory


yes birthstones are giftable more than once now, and you can have multiples of the same stone as well!

--

wow am I going to regret staying up late tonight...I've got classes tomorrow and to study for a test which I've done pretty much no study for lmao


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 19, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> wow am I going to regret staying up late tonight...I've got classes tomorrow and to study for a test which I've done pretty much no study for lmao



Whoops! I wish you good luck!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2020)

Disco covers of 50s-60s songs suck so much why do they exist


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 19, 2020)

I also struggle with braids lol. Part of it is I don’t think my hair is long enough yet to really braid it. I’m still in the process of growing it out.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I also struggle with braids lol. Part of it is I don’t think my hair is long enough yet to really braid it. I’m still in the process of growing it out.


mood i got a buzzcut like 9 months ago and it's still not past my neck lol its so slow(i had to trim it occasionally or id get mullet/mushroom but). i can make a silly baby pigtail on the top but thats it LOL


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 19, 2020)

I have to go to the bathroom but I can’t be bothered getting out of bed.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 19, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> mood i got a buzzcut like 9 months ago and it's still not past my neck lol its so slow(i had to trim it occasionally or id get mullet/mushroom but). i can make a silly baby pigtail on the top but thats it LOL


Sometimes I just wanna shave all my hair off, but I also want long hair. The struggle.

Tbh though my forehead is already big enough so I’m sure shaving my hair wouldn’t do it any favors lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Sometimes I just wanna shave all my hair off, but I also want long hair. The struggle.
> 
> Tbh though my forehead is already big enough so I’m sure shaving my hair wouldn’t do it any favors lmao


yeah mine was damaged and badly cut from before so yhea had to do it. my forehead is big as well so i looked like an egg for start so im glad i have more hair now..


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

Someone bought the wooden bowl I wanted. What the heck!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 20, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Disco covers of 50s-60s songs suck so much why do they exist


Think of it as a blessing in disguise. If it weren't for 50s-60s songs, would we ever think of Spotify?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Think of it as a blessing in disguise. If it weren't for 50s-60s songs, would we ever think of Spotify?


Ew no I've heard so many bad disco covers I wanna barf. And I don't see the thing in Spotify or counting in streams so eh.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 20, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Ew no I've heard so many bad disco covers I wanna barf. And I don't see the thing in Spotify or counting in streams so eh.


Hahahahaha... I'm obviously born in the wrong era. No one my age likes these kind of songs. I even like Vivaldi, and a lot of people don't even know who he was...


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 20, 2020)

I wonder when I can fully recover my muse for drawing. It’s been a few years since I’ve been unable to draw as much as I did when I was younger. I know there’s the whole being older, more responsibilities that usually occurs with people but without going in detail, that doesn’t really apply to me. 

Yet I can’t seem to recover it fully? When the magic of creation blooms into a garden of hues(or in less fantastical terms, when things are going alright), drawing makes me really happy. A favourite hobby of mine, it is, for drawing has always been a joyful concept. But I can’t get out of my rut for good, even with all the time I have...myehhhh. Come on, brain! Some day, I’ll will get those art muscles working at full capacity again!...I hope.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

I haven't been shopping for like 4 months I think I'm gonna explode


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Hahahahaha... I'm obviously born in the wrong era. No one my age likes these kind of songs. I even like Vivaldi, and a lot of people don't even know who he was...


ur probs gonna hate me but while i know some classical i cant just sit upsidedown listening to it, though some make great bgm/context music


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

Did I stay outside in the sun all day? Yes.
Did I get a sunburn? Yes.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 20, 2020)

I really want a hug.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually feel like a piece of trash. 
Like I've never felt more worthless in my life. 






⛈


----------



## Antonio (Apr 20, 2020)

Saylor said:


> I really want a hug.


Where's the retweet button on this site..,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Every single thing that has come out of my mouth today has been really depressing wtf


On a happier note, I am absolutely _in love _with my avatar and signature Sometimes a little bit of art is all it takes to remind me that there are good things worth living for.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 20, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> ur probs gonna hate me but while i know some classical i cant just sit upsidedown listening to it, though some make great bgm/context music


You're not offending me at all. I just think it's hilarious. Everyone's entitled to an opinion, and you don't have to like that type of music.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 21, 2020)

HELP OUR NET WENT OUT AND IM JUST ON MOBILE DATA REEEEEE CURSE YOU PHILIPPINE NET

and oh im kinda craving ube ice cream rn.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2020)

Went on my phone for "a few minutes" but it  already went from 2am to 3am wtffff


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m starting to bed tired but it’s getting too hot in my house for me to sleep comfortably


----------



## Saylor (Apr 21, 2020)

I can't sleep


----------



## Dormire (Apr 21, 2020)

I wish I texted dad to buy some food.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2020)

My cat can be such a creep sometimes. I woke up at 1 am to her stroking my hair and standing directly over my face. 



Saylor said:


> I can't sleep


Hope you get to sleep soon.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> My cat can be such a creep sometimes. I woke up at 1 am to her stroking my hair and standing directly over my face.
> 
> 
> Hope you get to sleep soon.


Thank you  That's so weird and cute lmao I love cats


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm an idiot. AN IDIOT.

So, I've got ADHD, and I was super hyperactive today. When I'm hyperactive, I don't know what I'm doing. I now cannot find my 120 turnips ANYWHERE. My turnip prices were 65 bells today and I must have accidentally sold them. I'm so mad at myself.  

I really wanna swear.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 21, 2020)

I hate when people compare Stardew Valley and Animal Crossing. They have similiar gameplay and goals, but the main difference is that you're done with a Stardew Valley save file within 100 hours while Animal Crossing barely begins at 100 hours. It's two vastly different experiences.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

For some reason the search bar is like a dark golden/mustard yellow color. It's normally white. It wasn't like this yesterday. Tried researching it on Google and I couldn't find anything from today.

Does anyone know why it's like that?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2020)

I had my Switch sitting on my bed while I was folding laundry and of course... my cat had to sit on it. Why are cats like this


----------



## Mick (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I had my Switch sitting on my bed while I was folding laundry and of course... my cat had to sit on it. Why are cats like this


It was warm! Cats love warm things to sit on.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> It was warm! Cats love warm things to sit on.


Haha I know! I just think it’s funny how they always have to sit on square/rectangular things no matter what. She took special care to make sure all four of her paws were situated on it lmao I love her


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 21, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I'm an idiot. AN IDIOT.
> 
> So, I've got ADHD, and I was super hyperactive today. When I'm hyperactive, I don't know what I'm doing. I now cannot find my 120 turnips ANYWHERE. My turnip prices were 65 bells today and I must have accidentally sold them. I'm so mad at myself.
> 
> I really wanna swear.



I uh found my turnips in the oddest of places!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2020)

Man, I’ve been studying for hours and I still have more studying to do...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 21, 2020)

I want to ask why people like to put clothes in their freezer? Is ironing such a chore to people? I mean yeah, I guess if it's summer, you can feel like an iced lolly. But how can you move with frozen clothes? It's just weird.

#NewHorizonsChangesClothesInsideTheFreezer


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I want to ask why people like to put clothes in their freezer? Is ironing such a chore to people? I mean yeah, I guess if it's summer, you can feel like an iced lolly. But how can you move with frozen clothes? It's just weird.
> 
> #NewHorizonsChangesClothesInsideTheFreezer



What. I didn't know people did this.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 22, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> What. I didn't know people did this.


Me neither, however, one time my Dad did end up doing it when I was eight. It looked funny because he could hardly move. A 27-year-old looking like a grandpa. Maybe it is a thing lmao


----------



## Saylor (Apr 22, 2020)

you're so cute :]


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

i realized tonight that i am not as stupid as i thought. i am not as abnormal as i thought. i have done myself a disservice by making myself small and for quieting myself because i thought i was too dumb or too ugly or too crazy to let myself be known. 

this is my body. this is my brain. i am in charge. i am in control


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 22, 2020)

@xara you are a strong person, and don't let anyone pull you down. You are right, it's your body and you can do anything with yourself in life (as long as it is legal).

And Animal Crossing always makes my troubles go away, and I forget the haters exist.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

re putting stuff in freezer, some think its removes germs if you eg. bought it second hand or abroad but yeah just.. wash it.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> re putting stuff in freezer, some think its removes germs if you eg. bought it second hand or abroad but yeah just.. wash it.


I know it kills germs, but yeah, as you said, just wash it is not gonna kill ya lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I know it kills germs, but yeah, as you said, just wash it is not gonna kill ya lol


yeah might kill some germs or put em to rest but yeah really wash it if you can.. if it's a fragile/old garment take it to those special laundry services


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, I just thinks it funny. You just press the 'a' button on the freezer to open it and it'll ask you if you want to change your clothes! In New Horizons, it's just weird. You couldn't do that in New Leaf, so it's just funny. I can show you what I mean


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Random thoughts...

The new TBT forum looks awesome. I can't believe how active this site still is, pretty cool! ...but I don't know anyone here


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Random thoughts...
> 
> The new TBT forum looks awesome. I can't believe how active this site still is, pretty cool! ...but I don't know anyone here


I know you from looking at basically old sages to see who they were, but welcome back!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Jessy_Azran said:


> Yeah, I just thinks it funny. You just press the 'a' button on the freezer to open it and it'll ask you if you want to change your clothes! In New Horizons, it's just weird. You couldn't do that in New Leaf, so it's just funny. I can show you what I mean


And yeah I know but yeah it's fun ppl do it irl lol


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> I know you from looking at basically old sages to see who they were, but welcome back!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Thanks for the welcome ^_^ looks like there aren't  sages here anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ^_^ looks like there aren't  sages here anymore


There are some that comes on now and then, but they removed the green colors so unless you know who they are/were it an be a bit hard to find.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> There are some that comes on now and then, but they removed the green colors so unless you know who they are/were it an be a bit hard to find.



That's a pretty good memory. I miss the old rank system with sages and all the other colors & ranks


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> That's a pretty good memory. I miss the old rank system with sages and all the other colors & ranks


Yeah I remember some and I'm also friends with some but yeah I don't think I'd find all now with removal of green names unfortunately... yeah I miss it too.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah I remember some and I'm also friends with some but yeah I don't think I'd find all now with removal of green names unfortunately... yeah I miss it too.


We need to petition for the green usernames to return!

Also, you have 60k posts !!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> We need to petition for the green usernames to return!
> 
> Also, you have 60k posts !!!


Yes!

And yeah I'm kinda (in)famous for that, haha. Used to spend a looot of time here when i first joined and inbetween some hiatuses so they kinda added up


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yes!
> 
> And yeah I'm kinda (in)famous for that, haha. Used to spend a looot of time here when i first joined and inbetween some hiatuses so they kinda added up



And I thought I used to spend a lot of time here... Well done


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> And I thought I used to spend a lot of time here... Well done


Mood  Thank ya


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 23, 2020)

I've just realised I've wasted bells on a green username. I get prejudice for liking green over pink.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I've just realised I've wasted bells on a green username. I get prejudice for liking green over pink.



Green usernames = best usernames


----------



## rianne (Apr 23, 2020)

The five row of collectibles change worked out well in the sense that my lazy *** didn't have to get another cherry lol.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 23, 2020)

rianne said:


> The five row of collectibles change worked out well in the sense that my lazy *** didn't have to get another cherry lol.


How do you display your collectibles? I think I have some but can't figure out how to show them off


----------



## rianne (Apr 23, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> How do you display your collectibles? I think I have some but can't figure out how to show them off


Under the shop tab, there's "inventory" and for each collectible it has "settings." You just click the box beside "active" so they're visible under your avatar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 23, 2020)

rianne said:


> Under the shop tab, there's "inventory" and for each collectible it has "settings." You just click the box beside "active" so they're visible under your avatar.


I'll try it out, thanks!


----------



## namiieco (Apr 23, 2020)

found out this girl ive been talking to isnt naturally weird asf shes just high 24/7


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm back again with the Craig Ferguson late late show clips.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm so glad Pokémon Go added user battles, it brings a lot more life into the game. Also love destroying legendaries with better strategies.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

i hate having a pear shaped figure and people who thinks it's fun storing your fat in your butt are just weird and no im not gonna accept it.

need to get exercising and burning thicc again when im done with uni it's eating so much time.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 24, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> i hate having a pear shaped figure and people who thinks it's fun storing your fat in your butt are just weird and no im not gonna accept it.
> 
> need to get exercising and burning thicc again when im done with uni it's eating so much time.


There is a difference between being curvy and being fat. And just because you're pear shaped, doesn't mean you're not the ideal weight! Some people eat fruit and vegetables every day and they're not as skinny as those losers who eat junk food every day (how do they do it?)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

I eat fruit and vegetables every day, exercise at least 5 times a week, and I still bloat on my period, and get called fat by P.E. teachers. I was also on a medical condition called cholecystitis, which gives out no sympathy. I've got a cholecystectomy back on November 8, 2017, and I still appear "fat".


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> There is a difference between being curvy and being fat. And just because you're pear shaped, doesn't mean you're not the ideal weight! Some people eat fruit and vegetables every day and they're not as skinny as those losers who eat junk food every day (how do they do it?)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> I eat fruit and vegetables every day, exercise at least 5 times a week, and I still bloat on my period, and get called fat by P.E. teachers. I was also on a medical condition called cholecystitis, which gives out no sympathy. I've got a cholecystectomy back on November 8, 2017, and I still appear "fat".


I'm.. fat I don't have curves and from waist upward I'm thin as a stick and I have no fat on my arms whatsoever let alone on the upper part a bit. So yeah it's unhealthy and my knees don't like that fat either. If it weren't for corona I'd probably seek some medical/diet etc. help because it's sure not some positive curves here.


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 24, 2020)

The letter V in Japanese is pronounced Vui, meaning Eevui (The Japanese name for Eevee) is basically just the letters E and V pronounced out, just like Eevee in English


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 24, 2020)

@sunflowerhippie  Oh. So are you eating healthy foods lately? Because if you do, I don't call it "fat". Sometimes it's to do with medical conditions or genetics, or how old you are etc.

What I call "fat" is someone who eats too much junk food and can't exercise without a good excuse. But I don't fat shame and I never go up to someone and just say "you need to lose weight". It's so rude, regardless if I know the person or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> @sunflowerhippie  Oh. So are you eating healthy foods lately? Because if you do, I don't call it "fat". Sometimes it's to do with medical conditions or genetics, or how old you are etc.
> 
> What I call "fat" is someone who eats too much junk food and can't exercise without a good excuse. But I don't fat shame and I never go up to someone and just say "you need to lose weight". It's so rude, regardless if I know the person or not.



Yeah might have slipped due to corona a bit but I'm definitely doing my best to eat healthy and while I don't have time to exercise as much it's not good. And yeah I have bad genetics for basically anything lol. I'm not talking about fat shaming others, that was not the point. I know I am not the best healthy person and I definitely need to loose ass and thigh fat or at least tone it a lot.

I dunno what your comment had to do with I'm just pointing out my own issues and you can definitely look beautiful and healthy with curves?? I'm just annoyed at myself and when people think I'm "healthy" when I do have a bad body type(not saying apple is better but you can change that easier)


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 24, 2020)

Woah, I wasn't accusing you of anything and I never meant to offend you!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Woah, I wasn't accusing you of anything and I never meant to offend you!



Me neither, but I think either misinterpret each other's posts. I was just pointing out that ass/thigh fat is generally harder to lose where as belly fat you can in some cases just cut out a lot things and exercise as normal(also genetics play a cause and what you eat in general. Curvy people are definitely beautiful also but yeah in my case it's just unhealthy and not looking good either. I did not mean to offend anyone being a pear and being healthy that exist but in my case yeah my knees and body is not happy.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, I do misread a lot of things. It's hard for me to understand what people say IRL and on the internet.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Yeah, I do misread a lot of things. It's hard for me to understand what people say IRL and on the internet.


Yeah, and I'm sorry if I came off as harsh, I literally didn't mean to shame anyone, it's just it just bother myself in a lot of way and it bothers me when people don't know about such issues and they assume I'm fine, lol.

And yeah, it's alright I think a lot of people have that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 24, 2020)

Old curry with fresh rice is the best.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2020)

Earlier I had a fortune cookie and ig I ate it so fast I didn't even realize it until it was completely gone. Like seriously I remember eating the first half and then suddenly the second half disappeared lmfaooo


Also my puppy has been shedding so I've been using different brushes to get the loose hair out and omgggg he is so soft!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2020)

Peacock.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 25, 2020)

Now would be the perfect time to try cutting my hair shorter. The only thing that can stop me is my own cowardice


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss the Halo 2 days


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 26, 2020)

I apologise if this post is not allowed, but it truly is a random thought.

I don't understand why most Jehovah Witnesses think abortion is illegal, but they'll happily let their child die if they desperately need blood after a car accident or a medical condition. And sometimes abortion is for selfless reasons! And not allowing blood transfusions is selfish!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 26, 2020)

Try to figure out who to marry in this playthrough of Stardew Valley is A Challenge.



Saylor said:


> Now would be the perfect time to try cutting my hair shorter. The only thing that can stop me is my own cowardice


Do it.  If it looks bad no one's gonna know rn.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 26, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Try to figure out who to marry in this playthrough of Stardew Valley is A Challenge.
> 
> 
> Do it.  If it looks bad no one's gonna know rn.


Haha that's what I was thinking! I'll probably do it I'm just waiting for the next time I get frustrated enough with my hair that it happens on an impulse


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahhh ☺


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 26, 2020)

My hair is getting so long! Finally, I can put it in a ponytail! A very small ponytail but a ponytail nonetheless!


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 26, 2020)

what if when we die we are reincarnated in some way, but like into a brand new human life with no memory of the past lives. and what f we've had past lives before?


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 26, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> what if when we die we are reincarnated in some way, but like into a brand new human life with no memory of the past lives. and what f we've had past lives before?


I personally believe this!! also totally believe we aren't restricted to humans, but we can be reincarnated into animals too!



currently wondering what tomorrow will bring; I hate having to work during quarantine ;w;


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 26, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> what if when we die we are reincarnated in some way, but like into a brand new human life with no memory of the past lives. and what f we've had past lives before?


That's what I want to believe, that somehow I'll live on after death, so I can begin a new life one day. Hopefully, my new reincarnated self will still love Animal Crossing!


----------



## Saylor (Apr 26, 2020)

I was wanting to ask this girl if she wanted to go get ice cream or something a few months ago and now that we're in quarantine I feel like I need to say something soon before she forgets who I am, but... I can't. Hopefully she'll just message me again for some reason. Or maybe letting her forget who I am is the way to go idk


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 26, 2020)

Just found out actor Elijah Wood loves Animal Crossing and keeps asking fans what turnip prices they have. Also, I'm thinking about buying the whole collection of Amiibo cards and figurines. Am I crazy? Will I go broke? Probably. I think it might be worth it


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 26, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> That's what I want to believe, that somehow I'll live on after death, so I can begin a new life one day. Hopefully, my new reincarnated self will still love Animal Crossing!


i may just have to haunt my future self until they do!


----------



## Maiana (Apr 27, 2020)

i just went live with ed from 90 day fiancé
i told him to stan LOONA


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 27, 2020)

Maiana said:


> i just went live with ed from 90 day fiancé
> i told him to stan LOONA


I don't know what that means.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't know what that means.


they're a kpop group lool
did it as a joke to prove to someone i could get on the ig live.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 27, 2020)

I couldn’t find my cat, so as a last ditch effort I pulled back the covers on my bed. She was curled up under them.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 27, 2020)

MY CAT SHOVED HIS FACE IN MY MOUTH AGAIN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA CAT NO!!!!!


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

Dormire said:


> MY CAT SHOVED HIS FACE IN MY MOUTH AGAIN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA CAT NO!!!!!



he’s trying to tell you he’s a snacc


----------



## Dormire (Apr 27, 2020)

xara said:


> he’s trying to tell you he’s a snacc


All I got was a mouthful of cat hair...   It's not yummy that's for sure...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2020)

biff must be one of the ugliest villagers is2g


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 27, 2020)

And what was their reaction? @Maiana


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2020)

Ugh I want a toilet paper collectible so bad -___-


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 28, 2020)

I want toilet paper in the game too. So far I've only obtained the bathroom towel rack, and like, you don't wipe down there with something you use after a bath or shower...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 28, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I want toilet paper in the game too. So far I've only obtained the bathroom towel rack, and like, you don't wipe down there with something you use after a bath or shower...


There's actually an item I've seen that has a plunger and some toilet paper on it. I actually went to someone's town who had like three color variations in their bathroom haha.

There's also a bidet if you'd prefer that.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh wow! I must look at Nookazon for those plungers! I have the white bidet but don't know what the heck it is. I think it's the American word for sink/basin?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Oh wow! I must look at Nookazon for those plungers! I have the white bidet but don't know what the heck it is. I think it's the American word for sink/basin?


A bidet is basically liquid toilet paper lmao. I've personally never used one irl and I hope that I never have to


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

here I am, casually just reviving old forums


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)

I just found out about this colorful cicada and I honestly didn't think that a cicada could be so beautiful lol


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Every time I'm on google maps, I end up going too north and looking at photo spheres of weird, deserted ice chunk places at the top of the world near Greenland. I was just looking at the pretty landscape in Alaska and now I've ended up in some abandoned place called Dundas Harbour.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 28, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Oh wow! I must look at Nookazon for those plungers! I have the white bidet but don't know what the heck it is. I think it's the American word for sink/basin?


It’s basically water toilet paper hahahaha. Not a sink at all. When my brother was in Spain his hotel room had one so I always assumed it was a European thing, but maybe it’s a very specific part of Europe.

EDIT: I googled it and Wikipedia says it’s most common in sub-Saharan Africa, Islamic countries, Southern Europe and France! TIL.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> biff must be one of the ugliest villagers is2g


I think they went out of their way to make Barold one.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> A bidet is basically liquid toilet paper lmao. I've personally never used one irl and I hope that I never have to


LMAO. Liquid toilet paper. Maybe we need this for this (insert disease name).



Lady Timpani said:


> It’s basically water toilet paper hahahaha. Not a sink at all. When my brother was in Spain his hotel room had one so I always assumed it was a European thing, but maybe it’s a very specific part of Europe.
> 
> EDIT: I googled it and Wikipedia says it’s most common in sub-Saharan Africa, Islamic countries, Southern Europe and France! TIL.



Wow, cool facts! If it's not got soap in it, I might need a bidet


----------



## Romaki (Apr 29, 2020)

I just got Nintendo Online again because Nintendo resetted the trial, but I just realized this means custom pro designs for me.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 29, 2020)

How is a chess board worth 95k bells I don't understand


----------



## Mary (Apr 29, 2020)

Done with classes, now what?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 29, 2020)

Why, on ALL days, I get a rainy day and Flick comes. W-H-Y?
Is it even possible to get C.J. on a rainy day?

Oh, and I've moved Cole's house one space incorrectly and I can't redo it until tomorrow. Tom Nook is a crook. I wanna time-skip so badly. And I've already sold my turnips thanks to a person on here, I was able to help my brother pay off one of his many home loans.



SuperStar2361 said:


> How is a chess board worth 95k bells I don't understand


I remember paying way less in New Leaf. It's stupid. Chess boards shouldn't cost that much in real life, unless if the currency is Yen


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found out about this colorful cicada and I honestly didn't think that a cicada could be so beautiful lol


Wonder what it's cry sounds like though


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 29, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I wanna time-skip so badly.



Well, maybe today I should catch up on New Leaf. My OCD is just killing my eyes looking at my map and the arrangements of everything. The only thing right is the river. And also, I've just worked out our map is not aligned properly because we have SEVEN sections, instead of eight. That means I can't have everything paralel. They really didn't think this through. I know heaps of people who are like me.

And I've relocated my campsite and on my map it's looking like it's toppling over the river. In order to get my map correctly, and assuming I'll get it right each round, I'd say it'll take me three weeks to finish. But never mind, I'll slowly die looking at the messy map until I get something right.

I'll be able to enjoy fishing and organising my trees after moving all the buildings in place. And if I need a new space for a new building, I'm not getting it under any circumstances. My island DOES NOT belong to me at all. It belongs to Isabelle and obviously my OCD ways. But I don't have enough trees she said.

I have 45 cedar trees, 45 hardwood trees, 9 trees for every type of fruit (also 45). Got 15 money trees so um, tell me, why can't I have enough trees?

I found I've made over 300 fences thanks to storing it in my home, I whacked a few fences around houses, trees and flowers and I don't have enough.

I've planted over 500 flowers and produced hybrids. I've placed yucky furniture outside and all that. Can't go above 3 stars. How can I play a game right?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2020)

This whole unemployment process sucks. Right now I'm on hold to talk to a representative about stuff.

...They have this smooth jazz music though. Feel like snapping my fingers and having a cup of beer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

butter sandwich


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

Mary said:


> Done with classes, now what?


Wish I could say the same, this load of schoolwork is killing my brain and turning me into a grump and I really don't like that


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

could I type every post like this and it be just the right amount of extra or is it too far


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> This whole unemployment process sucks. Right now I'm on hold to talk to a representative about stuff.
> 
> ...They have this smooth jazz music though. Feel like snapping my fingers and having a cup of beer.



...So I got put on hold for nearly two hours. ****.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Cwynne said:


> could I type every post like this and it be just the right amount of extra or is it too far



I actually like how that looks ngl


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 29, 2020)

Cwynne said:


> could I type every post like this and it be just the right amount of extra or is it too far


It is a very special comment!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 30, 2020)

Random thought here, so, since Nintendo was stuck on ideas to get Resetti back on the ACNH island, I thought, why not make him appear on Groundhog Day!!!

Whatever that holiday means...

But then, isn't that a movie about a guy having the same day all over the whole movie?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

the elaborate kimono stands are so pretty but are they really 200K+ pretty


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

The 'You're banned game' thread was made before I was born.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 1, 2020)

Really? Wow!!!


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> The 'You're banned game' thread was made before I was born.


I was really into Neopets around that time...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 1, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> The 'You're banned game' thread was made before I was born.


Which one? There are heaps of threads I searched. The one in 2014?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 1, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Which one? There are heaps of threads I searched. The one in 2014?


I checked and the one that’s on the front page was started in 2005.

I feel very old now haha. I’m sure people who were actually here in 2005 feel even older.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wish I could say the same, this load of schoolwork is killing my brain and turning me into a grump and I really don't like that


same ughhhh just 19 days til its over and then just some weeks writing finals... gunna be positive!

and man so glad i got saltoon 2 on the sale it sooooo fun!  yeah i just started so obv i suk but still


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 1, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> same ughhhh just 19 days til its over and then just some weeks writing finals... gunna be positive!
> 
> and man so glad i got saltoon 2 on the sale it sooooo fun!  yeah i just started so obv i suk but still


I can't do my finals thanks to COVID-19. I have to go all the way to Sydney for my finals, so I had to withdraw from my course until further notice. I'm thinking of never returning, since they keep on stuffing me around. I've been at uni since I was 17 and now I'm almost 21, so I'm absolutely annoyed at them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I can't do my finals thanks to COVID-19. I have to go all the way to Sydney for my finals, so I had to withdraw from my course until further notice. I'm thinking of never returning, since they keep on stuffing me around. I've been at uni since I was 17 and now I'm almost 21, so I'm absolutely annoyed at them.


Man that is just rude, they should arrange so you can either take them where you live or let people with a certain amount of things completed pass or something.. But yeah I'm not gonna study anymore til they got this under control.


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

my cat is a weirdo


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 1, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Man that is just rude, they should arrange so you can either take them where you live or let people with a certain amount of things completed pass or something.. But yeah I'm not gonna study anymore til they got this under control.


Well, I do study online, as the only uni who would do my course is all the way in Western Australia, and they do have a point, staying at home taking the finals could have cheaters, so better safe than sorry. But I'm just sick of them stuffing me around. Especially with that silly APA referencing change.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Well, I do study online, as the only uni who would do my course is all the way in Western Australia, and they do have a point, staying at home taking the finals could have cheaters, so better safe than sorry. But I'm just sick of them stuffing me around. Especially with that silly APA referencing change.


Okay yeah makes sense, but then they shouldn't force you to have to do that finals, or postpone them when you potentially could. But yeah mood I'm sooo done with all this digital crap now.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 1, 2020)

This looks completely normal LOL.




__
		https://jessy-azran.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F616929949163601920


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Wind Waker is the swirliest game ever. There's so many swirls in it


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 2, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Which one? There are heaps of threads I searched. The one in 2014?



Heh, I wish I was 6 years old.
But yeah, it's the one from 2005.


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Tomorrow is Sunday already


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Tomorrow is Sunday already


ughh ikr and im feeling so lazy i hate long weekends


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

this whole pandemic is making the days blur together. things that happened a few days ago feel like they happened weeks ago  and i’m losing track of time lmao


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Apparently I'm older than the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 2, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Apparently I'm older than the Nintendo 64.


I was born before they discontinued it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2020)

"Well, you're an American now, so **** you!" 

- Craig Ferguson


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 3, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> "Well, you're an American now, so **** you!"
> 
> - Craig Ferguson


lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Social media scares me and I don't know why.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Social media scares me and I don't know why.


It scares me as well. I'm a Wattpad user and I groan every time I get a new follower because they follow me for the wrong reasons.


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 3, 2020)

My neck hurts because iv been addicted to playing animal crossing 

Man I hope I graduate this year


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

My friend asked, "What do the animals do in New Horizons?"

I replied back, "They cross, girl!"


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Social media scares me and I don't know why.


I just don't use social media. I don't even understand some of them like Facebook. People are *okay* with telling this website their personal information?!


----------



## Saylor (May 4, 2020)

Thinking about Mr. Robot again was a mistake


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

I Faintly remember someone who profusely beat angus and he called them a chucklehead and I really want to know who they were


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)

Someone denied O'Hare on a mystery island with their LAST ticket and my heart broke


----------



## qwyzxv7 (May 5, 2020)

i really want to cosplay tabby !


----------



## Saylor (May 5, 2020)

I can't get close to people I care about anymore and it's making me feel so alone. I wish I could reach out to them or be more open but every time I feel like I'm starting to like someone too much I get scared and shut down. the thought of anyone ever really loving me feels so abstract.

anyway I need to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2020)

why is there such crappy weather here it's may for ****s sake


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 5, 2020)

Saylor said:


> I can't get close to people I care about anymore and it's making me feel so alone. I wish I could reach out to them or be more open but every time I feel like I'm starting to like someone too much I get scared and shut down. the thought of anyone ever really loving me feels so abstract.
> 
> anyway I need to sleep


Ah I can relate to this a lot.  I’m sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## Lazaros (May 5, 2020)

i literally don't have time to rewatch the entirety of gundam 00. but somehow i want to.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2020)

i need to stop procrastinating but honestly these reading are like large ass de-motivational posters slapped on ur face.

also i love how san fran intl hub for usps is so damn lazy


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

My cat needs to stop crying at my door. But she can't help it... she gets lonely.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2020)

“Riley, it’s the middle of the night.  Why aren’t you asleep?”
”Because I like torturing myself.”
I don’t even have any studying that I have to do right now.  This is just life for me now.  It’s fine.  I accept this.  I embrace it.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 6, 2020)

I feel like I'm a mum to my dad.

he studies a bachelor of sports science. his uni is allowing online exams (like why tf don't mine), and he's sitting on his chair watching a british comedy 8 out of 10 cats. i asked why is that studying?

he goes, "i'll find a reason!"

and like, yeah i wonder why it took him until he was 35 to get off his bum and apply for uni, but then again, he's now nearly 40 and can't get off his bum to finish his degree and start a better job.

i know my job is not nearly as great as his

but at least i actually study


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 7, 2020)

omg i keep seeing replies to threads that have 123 likes on them! Good on em! Or is it a user? Anyway, that sounds cool ya


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 8, 2020)

One of the places I applied to emailed me saying they wouldn't be moving forward with my application, but at least they emailed me back... I applied for another a month ago and haven't heard anything, so I'm assuming they're not interested, either.


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

I cannot put this game (Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX) down.  Please... send help.


----------



## duckvely (May 9, 2020)

i just found out i have a final on thursday


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2020)

she’s out back counting stars
thinking of you!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 9, 2020)

The general dialogue in NH is better than NL, but somehow the daily dialogue is even more annoying. Why are my villagers so obsessed with me digging up fossils


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

if i’m currently eating shredded cheese out of the bag like a rat, that’s between me and god


----------



## Saylor (May 9, 2020)

I have exams to study for so whatever feelings I'm experiencing right now are just gonna have to stay repressed for a little while longer


----------



## Romaki (May 10, 2020)

I forgot how insane the TBT to IGB ratio is, this is way too tempting.


----------



## aericell (May 11, 2020)

Wish I was a little more stressed about my final exam in 11 hours... can't get myself to start studying


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2020)

Lara Croft is smokin' hot.


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

I don't like hearing about politics everywhere.


----------



## Saylor (May 11, 2020)

missing my high school english teacher


----------



## Snowesque (May 11, 2020)

Can someone tell the house centipede behind my fridge that I just want to talk?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Can someone tell the house centipede behind my fridge that I just want to talk?


I wonder if windex works as well on those as it does with spiders and such.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2020)

Me in the bathroom doing hygiene stuff: 

Brain: OO EEE OO AA AA TING TANG WALLA WALLA BING BANG

Me: Aw s*** here we go again


----------



## duckvely (May 12, 2020)

i give up on this paper i have to do


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Club Tortimer is an interesting place.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 12, 2020)

i want to play a prank on someone


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2020)

someday someone will sell judy for tbt instead of stoopid nook tickets and when they do ohhh boy when they do I will almost definitely not have an open plot


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 12, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Me in the bathroom doing hygiene stuff:
> 
> Brain: OO EEE OO AA AA TING TANG WALLA WALLA BING BANG
> 
> Me: Aw s*** here we go again


Since I read your post this song has been stuck in my head.

Dammit


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

I really need to finish playing Pokemon White 2, Yo-kai Watch, and Fire Emblem Fates Birthright. Ugh.


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

officially leaving the community,, it’s been fun ya’ll


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 14, 2020)

xara said:


> View attachment 258234
> 
> officially leaving the community,, it’s been fun ya’ll


Reminds me of Club Tortimer.


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

xara said:


> View attachment 258234
> 
> officially leaving the community,, it’s been fun ya’ll


Yikes!


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

alright but seriously *WHO PROFUSELY BEAT UP ANGUS*


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

_There are weird people at Club Tortimer._


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 14, 2020)

Haven't seen Yuki around lately.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 14, 2020)

Why can't we smell our own noses?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2020)

People who spend their entire time on chats and forums pointing out every little supposed "slur" that would probably pass to most people or not be offensive really. Lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2020)

I just tried on this new deodorant spray that I got from the store today. Thought I'd try something different, you know? 

I've got mixed feelings about it. It's got a somewhat nice scent to it, but it also smells like I just sprayed pesticide on myself. 

... Well, if it acts like the latter, I guess I'm killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

just spilled salt on myself while getting it out of the cupboard


----------



## Lattecakes (May 14, 2020)

I wish I had friends. It would be nice to have someone to talk to and do stuff with like playing animal crossing


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

Motivation is difficult and I am an immovable object.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Raz (May 16, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> People who spend their entire time on chats and forums pointing out every little supposed "slur" that would probably pass to most people or not be offensive really. Lol.


"Moral Standards Police"

Can't stand them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2020)

My grandma called me Sleeping Ugly today. _My grandma called me Sleeping Ugly today.  My grandma called me Sleeping Ugly today. _


----------



## visibleghost (May 16, 2020)

i’m struggling with my lineup ): ): ): can’t seem to get my rad feather sold so  i was like ok i can sell another feather. but now my lineup is sort of ugly because the rad feather really is the ugliest one aaaaa. maybe i should sell all my collectibles and not care about them but at the same time it’s not like i would have any use for all that tbt so probably not


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2020)

Raz said:


> "Moral Standards Police"
> 
> Can't stand them


same.. i usually block them too unless unless it's like stuckup tumblrinas who are fun to argue with lmao


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

i wonder how the person who made the marshal shrine in new leaf is doing


----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

kaleidoscope vision is rad.


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Lattecakes said:


> I wish I had friends. It would be nice to have someone to talk to and do stuff with like playing animal crossing


My thoughts...


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 16, 2020)

Okay looks like it’s time to watch She-Ra past episode five this time 



Spoiler



I SEE the Utena reference and I am living for it


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

xara said:


> i wonder how the person who made the marshal shrine in new leaf is doing


I wouldnt be surprised if they make a Raymond one


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

i feel like every forum i touch gets nearly killed


----------



## Saylor (May 16, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Okay looks like it’s time to watch She-Ra past episode five this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmaooo I thought of you as soon as I saw that


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2020)

I have so many TV shows, books, and games on my backlog that I’ll never be able to finish them all. Maybe I should go through the list and trim it down...


----------



## Saylor (May 16, 2020)

I'm proofreading my smart friend's organic chemistry paper and I can't believe this is real, half the words in here sound like something Grimes and Elon would name their child


----------



## Lightmare (May 16, 2020)

what did nicki minaj eat for breakfast today


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 16, 2020)

Saylor said:


> lmaooo I thought of you as soon as I saw that


Haha omg my love for Utena is renowned

have you been keeping up with it then?? Tbh part of the reason I stopped was because I was worried 



Spoiler



I'd get attached to Catra and something bad would happen to her,


 but now it’s full steam ahead I guess

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



Neb said:


> I have so many TV shows, books, and games on my backlog that I’ll never be able to finish them all. Maybe I should go through the list and trim it down...


Big mood


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Does this count as a thought?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2020)

^^ Yes.



tombook said:


> kaleidoscope vision is rad.



Ngl I instantly thought of weed


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

My brother has been playing the same game all day. I am so _bored_.
I'm definitely going to take the Switch when he goes to bed...


----------



## Stella-Io (May 17, 2020)

I want to eat cookies now. Can I eat them now?

Also I'm thirsty dayyum, I need that water.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

Jim is short for Jimothy.
_Jim is short for Jimothy.
*Jim is short for Jimothy.*_
*Jim is short for Jimothy.*


----------



## Saylor (May 17, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha omg my love for Utena is renowned
> 
> have you been keeping up with it then?? Tbh part of the reason I stopped was because I was worried
> 
> ...


!!! it inspired me to start rewatching Utena


Spoiler



I had only watched the first few episodes, but I saw a bunch of posts about that scene on tumblr the other night and immediately went to watch more. I'm almost on season 2! I LOVE Catra and was really worried in the beginning about what might happen to her too. I'm most interested in her arc so I'm excited to see where it goes though!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 17, 2020)

Saylor said:


> !!! it inspired me to start rewatching Utena
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Aw yay I’m gonna have to start watching it soon then! And it made me really want to start rewatching Utena too lmao but I’ve been meaning to do that for awhile now haha.


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Does this count as a thought?



Pikachu, nOOOOO!!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 17, 2020)

Oh no, am I a weeb?


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I am aware of the fact that I like the Splatoon characters, music, and story... more than the game itself. I honestly think I've spent more time as an Inkling in both New Leaf and Smash Bros. than I've spent playing Splatoon 2...


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

kinda wanna make a free crafting service on here but i feel like that might be overdone,, idk tho ;w;


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I like waaaaay too many villagers and I have no idea what I'm going to do about that when I get New Horizons...


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2020)

"papaya fruit tested positive for corona" is that some kind of joke or lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 18, 2020)

Got a call from a number I didn't recognize so I let it ring and then Googled the number. It looks like it belongs to a hospital from a healthcare system I applied to, but they didn't leave a message. So now I'm worried I should've just answered the phone, or that my voicemail box was full and they would've left a message if it hadn't been

ahhh


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

I was making mac and cheese the other day then i realized we had no milk and so I had to use water, then double the amount of butter.
I went to serve it to my brother, and he started eating it, telling me it was actually pretty good somehow, then I went to clean up and it turns out I forgot to put in one of the the cheese packets 
And so I ran and snatched my brothers mac and cheese while he was eating it, and added the cheese packet
I am amazed that it didnt turn out completely disgusting, but later I went on a run and I kept feeling super nauseous (probably my nasty mac and cheese)

Im making mac and cheese again (yes, i know i have an addiction)

Im a disaster in the kitchen


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 18, 2020)

She's just so..pretty.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2020)

On the ride home, "Gimme All Your Lovin' " was on the radio. As soon as it played, I saw some long-bearded dude in the opposite car. 

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Goop (May 18, 2020)

There is a balance of how many cheetos one can eat before they fall sickly, and I have not discovered what that balance is and probably never shall.


----------



## Zane (May 18, 2020)

Raymond is David Bowie ok bye


----------



## Saylor (May 19, 2020)

Zane said:


> Raymond is David Bowie ok bye


I like your avatar, Ike is the best

also you're right


----------



## Maiana (May 19, 2020)

nana is so cute, i want her on my island so bad
&
why am i just realizing her cuteness


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Idk if ive said this on this thread already but _O'Hare is way too underrated_


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Does anyone like Pate? Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 19, 2020)

Mmm I should be studying for finals but currently I’m living in my personal hellscape that I have created. I am in a coma of anxiety and stress and I’m too lazy to get up. my god.


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2020)

Why haven't I gotten a cherry in ACNH yet? .-.


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Anyone: What is your favorite animal?
Me: Cat.
My brain: No, it's squid/octopus/chinchilla/bunny/hamster! Stop saying cat!


----------



## Kildara (May 20, 2020)

Have you ever just wanted to live as a butterfly?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2020)

Love media and all their SENSATIONAL corona news.. like no none cares if you tested it on a fruit tf...like just keep proper hygiene and how is it a sensation that kids can get it and needs special care. like everyone can get it.

smh.


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Because of quarantine and the current situation, looks like everyone may do online classes now until this crisis ends.
And there’s a thunderstorm also outside with heavy rain.


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Why do I daydream all these stories if I'm not a writer? I don't even want to write them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Because of quarantine and the current situation, looks like everyone may do online classes now until this crisis ends.
> And there’s a thunderstorm also outside with heavy rain.


im feeling sorry for everyone who has to do it over zoom and likewise.. its hell and our last part of the course was forced online class and im like finally done now just writing finals paper


----------



## ryuk (May 21, 2020)

-


----------



## kelpy (May 21, 2020)

xoons said:


> snip


hey... sending my love and whatever comfort possible 
i’m sorry you’re hurting. if you need someone to talk to you can send me a pm, or add me on discord, if you don’t mind talking to a stranger. you can also go to the “what’s bothering you” thread here in the basement if you like, anything is fine, just pls take care of yourself. wishing u the best


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 21, 2020)

i feel like i can feel this person judging me through the screen. he pisses me off.


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

I repeat,


Jirachi100 said:


> _There are weird people at Club Tortimer._


Sometimes I wonder if I need to stop going...


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2020)

finals paper look alright compared to the other one but ugh i'm just **** dis man


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 22, 2020)

I’ve been informed these birds were probably mating lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2020)

Today I learned a flying buttress is a thing.


----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

man I really want Raymond... not because he’s a dreamie or anything but because if I get him I’m gonna make _*BANK*_


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Now I remember why my brother kept finding memes about Splatoon 2 disconnecting...


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2020)

nvm mind the tasks for this paper is as bad pray that i at least pass it with an E.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2020)

Realized, thanks to some important friends of mine, that I need to take better care of myself in order to be there for others.  Now that I’ve graduated from university I need to use this next year to take better care of myself and work towards what I want to achieve.  Really thankful they reminded me that if I can’t be there for myself, I can’t be there for others.  I’ve said some things recently that didn’t come out the way I wanted them to, so it’s important to self reflect at times like these... and there’s yet another paragraph of word vomit from me.  Lol


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Please get Now or Never! out of my head....


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 23, 2020)

I've come to the realisation that one of the guys that's at my work, in the department next to mine, is an ex classmate from about 10 years ago. We've been at the same workplace for 2 and half years now and I've never realised until now. That's wild.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2020)

Love how people are so against booze, weed and such but yet they gladly munch syrup sugar white flour breads
 but thats none of my business


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

I want to eat taiyaki


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

I can’t believe I done this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2020)

I haven't touch my keyboard in the longest time. It's just sitting there collecting dust. 

Been thinking that maybe I should try and learn the boogie woogie.


----------



## Maiana (May 23, 2020)

crying bc doja cat is cancelled
the moment i started getting into her music ):


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Maiana said:


> crying bc doja cat is cancelled
> the moment i started getting into her music ):


Why is she cancelled? :0

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

My cake and tasty cake collectibles are making me hungry


----------



## Maiana (May 23, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> Why is she cancelled? :0


she's been exposed as a racist and there are videos and such of her doing some terrible stuff. there are lots of threads talking about it on twitter,, (she's been trending for two days i think)


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Maiana said:


> she's been exposed as a racist and there are videos and such of her doing some terrible stuff. there are lots of threads talking about it on twitter,, (she's been trending for two days i think)


oh dear :| I don’t have twitter so I haven’t seen any of it and I’ve just been watching the return of superman on YouTube, so that’s my recommendation along with AC stuff and random Korean music XD Will look into it some time if I remember GAHAHA


----------



## rianne (May 23, 2020)

TW: suicide

RIP Hana. It’s so disgusting how people can be so cruel to the point where this sort of thing happens. Humanity sometimes. . .I have little faith in it as a whole, generally speaking.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 24, 2020)

im tired and restless at the same time AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lightmare (May 24, 2020)

i wonder how long lower back pain caused by lifting too heavy of a weight takes to heal bc i'm NOT loving it right now


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)

I need to get back into exercising again.  I’m not unhealthy or anything.  I’m actually skinny for my height and I’ve been losing weight instead of gaining any somehow.  But it would certainly help with muscles and feeling better each day.  I can’t return to martial arts right now because of the virus, but I can use the gym equipment here.  I need to make use of that and focus on what I can do for now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2020)

i also need to start exercise when corona blows off a bit..and see a chiropractor


----------



## Saylor (May 24, 2020)

Ahhhh I need to get out of here


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

Imagine if babies floated until their first birthday so pregnant woman would just hover


----------



## aericell (May 24, 2020)

I feel like I customized my grad sash weird but uhhhhh no refunds


----------



## moonolotl (May 24, 2020)

do people without noses sneeze?


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

I had dessert for dinner yesterday, it’s weird, but I was full from it.


----------



## salem_ (May 24, 2020)

I'm hungry


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2020)

rianne said:


> TW: suicide
> 
> RIP Hana. It’s so disgusting how people can be so cruel to the point where this sort of thing happens. Humanity sometimes. . .I have little faith in it as a whole, generally speaking.





Spoiler



I know how you feel. Heartbreaking for Hana. I sometimes feel there are mostly people who do more harm than good tbh. A lot of people seem way too toxic lately. Have you heard about Shad Gaspard though? His story is so heartbreaking yet heroic. Very brave person. People like him restore my faith. Really wish he were still alive though. He deserves to be alive. RIP Shad Gaspard


----------



## Saylor (May 24, 2020)

I am suing these Killing Eve writers


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2020)

I'm on my desktop so I can actually see everyone's signatures wowwww so beautiful


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

Zane said:


> I'm on my desktop so I can actually see everyone's signatures wowwww so beautiful


I wouldn't mind connecting with you in a game again. Are you looking for anything in New Horizons?


----------



## Romaki (May 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Posting some ACNH stuff here because there's no more blog post.



So, I decided to restart again. I'm really not sure why I stood by the map I had previously, but the town hall just was too close to the airport.
I decided to reset for the biggest peninsula, but I would also take a look at maps whose airport entrance could lead straight to the middle of the town hall. My usual choices is peach and yellow airport. There's no reason to care about native flower, but I would love to have roses. 

I've been resetting for like 5 hours, which isn't too bad considering it was a late night decision. I learned not to be too hung up on things that can be terraformed, even though I'm terrible at terraforming. I can learn to do better, even if it takes me hundred tries. It can be changed.

Then, of course, I got a good map. It's the biggest peninsula and the town hall area is further away. You don't immediately see the area from the airport, and it already gives me plans for a nice plateau entrance that's not too extreme. And even if I change my mind, it still works as an open entrance. I got two (lower tier) dreamies whose usual interior is terrible according to my personal taste. So far so good.

The only "problem" is that the airport is blue. The blue airport items aren't better than the yellow onws (except for the tea cup ride, but other items are much worse), but I do think I can stick with it until we get a choice to change it. And even if we can't change it, I can somewhat justify it because it's the Dodo color, but also it's the favorite color of my parents. I don't like the blue plane in the water, but the rest is too good. And of course I just want to play the game and be happy with my map. So right now I could only reset for the perfect alignment and the perfect pixels, which is pretty stupid because it's impossible to do. And the perfect alignment forces you to just go with that.

I made the decision to stick with blue because I told myself if my native flower is rose, I should stick with it. And of course it was. I considered continuing resetting because what I'm looking for in a map is not too difficult to find, but in some weird way I think that this was meant to be? Like, maybe I'm going to find the perfect map when I'm not looking for the yellow airport? It sounds stupid, but I need to justify the blue in some way.  Overthinking about a color is stupid, but I like that I arrive from my "family world" to my own personal world that I can create.

Anyway, I just wanted to put down my feelings somewhere, because I'm definitely choosing this map even with that one "flaw".


I really miss the blog posts, I don't really want to make an island journal thread when I'm prone to resetting.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2020)

Laughing so hard @ grimes and elon musk... Ae is not pronounced Ash lmfao


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2020)

Opened the same notebook I write in every single day to the beginning to check for something, and find several sticky notes stuck inside the front cover in a former co-workers handwriting. Other than May 1st (when I didn't have the notebook with me), I haven't seen her since February or March. I probably won't see her again. It made me smile to find a reminder of her.


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wouldn't mind connecting with you in a game again. Are you looking for anything in New Horizons?



Yay hi Reg, yes play NH with me sometime! I’m hoping to finish the shell/bamboo sets but my villagers are stingy with new DIYs.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

Zane said:


> Yay hi Reg, yes play NH with me sometime! I’m hoping to finish the shell/bamboo sets but my villagers are stingy with new DIYs.


I have a lot of extra diy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

Let me think of something. Oh yeah, the extremely hard licenses in Gran Turismo.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

Should I try putting Arby's horsey sauce on a hot dog?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

What's being said, what's in your head...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> What's being said, what's in your head...


Horsey sauce is like a more spreadable horse radish, maybe mixed with mayonaise.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Horsey sauce is like a more spreadable horse radish, maybe mixed with mayonaise.



What.

Also...

_"YOU WERE A TOMATO! A TOMATO DOESN'T HAVE LOGIC! A TOMATO CAN'T MOVE!" 

"THAT'S WHAT I SAID! SO IF HE CAN'T MOVE, HOW'S HE GOING TO SIT DOWN, GEORGE!? I WAS A STAND-UP TOMATO, A JUICY, SEXY, BEEFSTEAK TOMATO!"_


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

sometimes I wonder if I'm really being myself or if I'm just putting on a facade.

the way I used to be I was a social outcast and generally was shut in, but I had plenty of hobbies and interests that I enjoyed to keep myself occupied

now I have a few friends, kinda in the "in" crowd now and I've either abandoned or chose to hide my hobbies because I feel like they'd be seen as weird... but life feels a bit better this way.

still feel lonely often though, funny how that works


----------



## Saylor (May 26, 2020)

I've been working on taking better care of myself and doing what I need to do to put myself in a better environment, but every so often these feelings of frustration and isolation still come up. I wanna try to deal with them but I'm not sure how. I just really hope they'll go away eventually.


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Spoiler



Kaori really deserved better..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

I'm actually in the basement because my house is so hot from the 30C weather today.


----------



## Romaki (May 26, 2020)

I just checked out a Pokémon manga on Amazon and literally every negative review is about how you have to read it like a manga. One person wrote that it was incorrectly glued together.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

bro what’s it with people adding my fc and not telling me,, if i don’t recognize the name i’m not adding you back lmao


----------



## Taj (May 26, 2020)

I have the sudden urge to challenge people in chess


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 26, 2020)

why is this a repeating 'life lesson' in my life? is the life lesson to never become friends with people again? should i just be alone forever, as i am doomed to be? why must nothing be stable or stay the same forever? why can't i just be happy?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I just checked out a Pokémon manga on Amazon and literally every negative review is about how you have to read it like a manga. One person wrote that it was incorrectly glued together.


I've an old pokemon manga from before their designs were as corporately regulated. Magical Pokemon Journey, Eevee the genius. In one of the chapters, they get drunk on apple cider.


----------



## itsrowan (May 26, 2020)

Man, I found Mallary when I started Island Hopping only to find her again when I ran out of tickets...
This is probably the first time in my life where I can say I ended up where I started.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 27, 2020)

i think i'm going to find myself more depressed now that i can't tell my true thoughts to anyone.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 27, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i think i'm going to find myself more depressed now that i can't tell my true thoughts to anyone.


There might be a help hotline for that.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

how did women manage their periods so well in the olden days??


----------



## Romaki (May 27, 2020)

They say knowledge is power, but the true power is the willpower to stick to anything. Like screw basic facts and memory, try doing!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 27, 2020)

everybody wants to say what they think i think!! like *****, what? only i know what i think!!


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _There are weird people at Club Tortimer._


Sorry for posting this a third time, but it just never stops happening to me.


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Why is O'Hare so underrated


----------



## dragonpisces69 (May 28, 2020)

Why am I tired in the morning and noon but more brimming with energy during the evening and the early night? Why does my weird biological clock work like this?


----------



## Nicole. (May 29, 2020)

Crazy to think how people come and go throughout your life. I met the most amazing friend these past two years who I share so many happy moments with over a short period of time, but as we continue down towards different pathways in life, its a shame to see us break apart. I know that these feelings will soon pass as life naturally goes on, but right now I sit here and reminisce on all those joyful drunken nights that we had and spent together, laughing away over the most ridiculous and foolish things one could think of; including our terrible singing. She was a great pal.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> Crazy to think how people come and go throughout your life. I met the most amazing friend these past two years who I share so many happy moments with over a short period of time, but as we continue down towards different pathways in life, its a shame to see us break apart. I know that these feelings will soon pass as life naturally goes on, but right now I sit here and reminisce on all those joyful drunken nights that we had and spent together, laughing away over the most ridiculous and foolish things one could think of; including our terrible singing. She was a great pal.


I’m glad you’re able to look back on your time with her fondly, at least.  I had this happen recently and it’s been hard to look back fondly on our memories together because our relationship became pretty uneven toward the end.

And today she texted me for the first time in months but she hasn’t really had anything to say so I’m not sure why she did. Idk, feeling weird.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 29, 2020)

I wish my milkshakes brought Redd to my island more.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2020)

Me: I'm going to be productive today

My dog: *acts sad*

Me: welp, now I'm just gonna snuggle with her all day. What's productivity, idk


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

I have too many black clothes when I’m more into Autumn colors and pastel


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2020)

I woke up late today and got some important things done, but I need to get some work done.

”You can work the hours that work for you, Riley!”

...

Well, guess I‘m going to work during the night since the day is already over here.


----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

i am the prime target for anti-vaxxers. I have high functioning autism, and am vaccinated. Oh no.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 30, 2020)

When you taste something, its just your tastebuds reacting to the flavor of the food. Meaning you're tasting your tongue's reaction to the food, not the food itself.


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> When you taste something, its just your tastebuds reacting to the flavor of the food. Meaning you're tasting your tongue's reaction to the food, not the food itself.


Do not post these words on this site ever again


----------



## Maiana (May 30, 2020)

chromatica is an amazing album


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/oIHAF7J

Why did I make this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> https://imgur.com/a/oIHAF7J
> 
> Why did I make this


What am I looking at?


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

guys i need a decision do i take my new signature out of the spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What am I looking at?


A thing too advanced for you to understand apparently

All I can say is _all hail O'Hare_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i need a decision do i take my new signature out of the spoiler


I can appreciate the apparently retro aesthetic, but that's up to you.


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

I was talking pixel wise.


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

I finally gave in and looked up the definition of "stan".

....Oh my gosh, I am sorry, Kirby. I stopped stanning you. _Oh no._


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

mail sucks


----------



## Maiana (May 30, 2020)

if you're backed into a corner, where do you go


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Maiana said:


> if you're backed into a corner, where do you go


kick em in the nuts and bolt


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2020)

Day two of headbanging to Mötley Crüe.


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

why does this take so long to copy aaaa


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

To think a wonderful friendship started out with some argument

Beautiful


----------



## absol (May 30, 2020)

Inotia 3 & 4 are underrated games


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

why do I have to watch tv? I could be doing work, but nahhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2020)

Dreading having to revise my finals paper the coming days.. Aaaah.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

this cracked me up "and this dog can play the *guitar"*


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2020)

Heart attack moment. Opened Messenger to send a screenshot of something in a game to my other half calling one of the characters something, err, well let's just say it was very inappropriate. Then when I closed Messenger I realised that my latest message was in fact not from my partner, but from my grandmother. Rapidly opened the app back up and thankfully that message did not go to her. Crisis averted.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2020)

Banana bread smells sooo good


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2020)

"I don't believe in hell. I believe in unemployment, but I don't believe in hell."

- Michael Dorsey


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this cracked me up "and this dog can play the *guitar"*


I've watched that and it's _still _funny lmao


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

"You look like you have a boyfriend... Maybe two..."

Uhhhhh


----------



## Blink. (May 31, 2020)

why can't my passport be an adorable pastel pink


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2020)

That Killing Eve finale stripped me of all the negative emotions I was feeling toward myself for a moment and now I'm just consumed with my love for women


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _There are weird people at Club Tortimer._


Fun fact, I remember I finally visited online island for the first time in... 2016? Anyways I actually ran into my old acww mutual from 2008. I told him who I was and he immediately remembered who I was. Pretty crazy


----------



## Pop-tart (May 31, 2020)

Saylor said:


> That Killing Eve finale stripped me of all the negative emotions I was feeling toward myself for a moment and now I'm just consumed with my love for women



I just watched it and I am cryin ❤


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2020)

Pop-tart said:


> I just watched it and I am cryin ❤


Me too 


Spoiler



They're so in love with each other I can't take it! The wait for season 4 is gonna feel like forever


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2020)

i wonder if the anonymous stuff is real or not


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

seeing anonymous back brings me back to being 13 and thinking they were the coolest **** lol


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

also, i like the way hotel bathrooms smell


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

what does 2.0 look like again


----------



## seeds (Jun 1, 2020)

im at 666 posts


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

#bringtobyback


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Who do you think I'm going to demand to come back?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

This showed up in my recommended


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, this was in my recommended.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well, this was in my recommended.


Y e s


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Despite everything, my friends are there for me when I’m at my lowest.  Even people that don’t even know me.  Someday, I’m going to have to repay them... heh.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't think I made a thread for myself in the introduction board. But... there's no way I'm doing it 6 years later. Something about that just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2020)

Probably one of the nicest days that's gonna be for some time and I have to be inside writing, what a life


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well, this was in my recommended.


i'd reccomend watching Cat Groove first


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i'd reccomend watching Cat Groove first


Oh, I watched that one a long time ago lol
Edit: I have some thoughts now...

"Look at my dream address" said someone on Club Tortimer. _But it was hidden??? (displayed as x's)_
They left before I could tell them that, lol.


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

only daisy cottage cheese will do


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sulky's pfp looks _oddly _familiar...
hmmmm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

I know I had a really strange dream, but I can't remember anything about it now.

Edit: Wait, it's Inkwell's birthday??? Aaaaaaa

Edit 2: Why did I send Lyman a letter with a promise I could not keep? I assume I sent it back in 2013 too, but why?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Tfw when you get scared by a cursed image and then you laugh hard at it the next time you see it.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

Jirachi100’s username reminded me of a jirachi plushie I bought at the pokemon center a couple years ago, and now I need to go find it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 2, 2020)

I got Sandy Cheeks in my Froot Loops.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 2, 2020)

Ever wonder how when you close your eyes, your eyelids seem farther away than you think they are?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ever wonder how when you close your eyes, your eyelids seem farther away than you think they are?


actually yes now that i closed my eyes to try it.. hmm.

anyways i can't tell if it's tragic or amusing that so many people do hate posts and stories when coming together in a good way on the internet..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Why does acne exist?


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 3, 2020)

It's taking me so long to finally finish landscaping my new leaf town. I've had this town since 2016 why did I procrastinate on this. Also I wish I could move my campsite, new horizons players have it so good


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 3, 2020)

I want to paint my toe nails, I never did finish it from like a week ago.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

Finally cooked up some eggs for breakfast today. Been meaning to for over a week but no motivation to do stuff.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking back at my art and the nice comments people have said makes me wish I had the motivation to do more art.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 4, 2020)

It's kind of just hit me how hard it is to preserve family history, genealogy and stuff like that... So many low res family pictures on social media, it's hard to slog through them and decide which ones to keep!


----------



## asuka (Jun 4, 2020)

why do people go to "unpopular opinion" threads just to state their popular opinion that is not uncommon whatsoever just to farm likes/get an ego boost? (not just talking abt belltree, this happens on literally any place online where discussion goes on)


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Thinking of changing my username here soon since I can afford it... But I don’t know when, probably this week or some other time.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 4, 2020)

I think I'm about ready to turn of my emotions and start shutting everything out. I'm so tired of getting hurt. If I'm going to be numb it's going to be my own terms


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2020)

Some people are just dumb but I'll leave it to them lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler



"Weirdo" counts as an insult, right? I just met someone who didn't think so and I am a little concerned, though I'll probably never meet him again since this was Club Tortimer.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2020)

Debating whether or not I should do a giveaway fro all my leftover DIY recipes or just sell them and be done with them.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 4, 2020)

Why must people sit next to me? There are plenty of other seats, and do you choose the one RIGHT next to me. No. Stop it.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Why must people sit next to me? There are plenty of other seats, and do you choose the one RIGHT next to me. No. Stop it.


Pretty sure that still isn't allowed during this pandemic anyway


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

There are soooo many overgrown flowers on my island and idk how to deal with them, it’s too much effort


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

I can't decide if I like my Tom or punchy pfp better...


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

-


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 5, 2020)

Nox said:


> Pretty sure that still isn't allowed during this pandemic anyway



This was in the break room at work where with the new setup literally puts people closer together so they can fit more chairs in there. People wear a mask if they're not eating but still, I don't understand why they had to chose the seat right next to me, it's so uncomfortable and there were other seats to sit in. There are ALOT of stupid people at my place of work.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

I found a baby cricket (the size of a ant) and thought it was so cute and I moved it to my basement since I normally see the crickets down there.
Aaaaaaa help, I didn't know I would act like that over a bug.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

My neighbors have ordered food from the same restaurant every day for weeks


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 5, 2020)

I charged my Pro Controller yesterday and I want to try it out with Breath of the Wild. However I only play BotW on my TV, and I can't do that rn cause it keeps raining. I don't want to risk a power outage and lost progress or somethin.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

I just watched a really, really weird movie.  I was able to keep up, but it still didn’t make that much sense.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 6, 2020)

I hope that was a firework.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks, TBT banner, for reminding me that it’s daytime _all the time_.  What is nighttime anyway?  Pshhht.  Nighttime doesn’t exist!  That’s just a word people came up with so that daytime would have an opposite.  And what is sleep?  That’s also a made up word.  Haha... yeah... sleep...


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

I actually fell asleep before 1am last night when I’m usually up past 3am lately.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

neil breen


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Is my art any good or are people just saying it to be nice


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Is my art any good or are people just saying it to be nice


its pretty good! i like it a lot!


Spoiler: critcism



one thing i would try to improve is the lineart. its a bit shaky and i feel it would drastically improve your work if it was clean and smoother. this video helped me a lot with my art, and i'm sure if you follow the steps, your art would look a lot better


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> its pretty good! i like it a lot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: critcism
> ...


Aww thank you! I'll check it out once I get the chance ^^


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

i finally found my earphones. they were under my bed.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

mister sandman
stole all my sand


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

After 2 years, I decided to open my Onedrive again and found some nice and really cringy photos.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 7, 2020)

thinkin bout pancakes


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 7, 2020)

Waiting for a parcel is agonizing.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 7, 2020)

Why am I always awake so late?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

i kinda want pokemon shield but i cant justify the price for a half finished game+2 expansion ****s


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> i kinda want pokemon shield but i cant justify the price for a half finished game+2 expansion ****s


Yeah I'm really bummed that the game is as unpolished and lifeless as it is. The new DLC trailer revealed that Absol is in the game which ideally is an excellent scenario for me since I could shiny hunt it in SwSh but, like you, I just can't pay out $50-60 for the game. I wouldn't even consider buying the $30 DLC, it's a waste of money imo.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> Is my art any good or are people just saying it to be nice


I really like the drawings you've done! I wouldn't doubt that people genuinely like your art. But I agree with the comment that you just need some more practice with your lineart. Drawing smooth lines can be a pain (especially if you're drawing digital and not traditional) so just practicing a bunch and drawing more often can really help with that


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I'm really bummed that the game is as unpolished and lifeless as it is. The new DLC trailer revealed that Absol is in the game which ideally is an excellent scenario for me since I could shiny hunt it in SwSh but, like you, I just can't pay out $50-60 for the game. I wouldn't even consider buying the $30 DLC, it's a waste of money imo.


Yeah it's sad Nintendo is going this way, I mean basically rushing and splitting up the game just to please people begging + making even more money. Honestly this is so unlike Nintendo I don't even


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah it's sad Nintendo is going this way, I mean basically rushing and splitting up the game just to please people begging + making even more money. Honestly this is so unlike Nintendo I don't even


I'm blaming this one on Game Freak, not Nintendo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm blaming this one on Game Freak, not Nintendo.


Yeah, technically speaking that's correct so yeah I agree. But honestly to put up a half-finished game and then work on those dumb passes instead and doing that half-finished game to charge full price... yeah no


----------



## Maiana (Jun 7, 2020)

after 3 weeks of not playing ac, im finally back on the grind and completed a good portion of my town yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

need to clean out wardrobe again tbf some **** idk why i even still have lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

was outside for like 2 hours today which is a lot for me


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2020)

It's hard cutting your own hair when you need to keep turning the clippers off to pull lumps of fuzz out of the cats mouth.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Teeth are bones outside your body I’ve been stressing about this for weeks and I don’t know why it’s not even that shocking


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Teeth are bones outside your body I’ve been stressing about this for weeks and I don’t know why it’s not even that shocking


_I could've went my whole life without knowing that._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

WHAT COLORS DO MANTIS SHRIMP SEE THAT I CANT? TELL ME YOUR SECRETS YOU BOTTOM FEEDING BABY


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHAT COLORS DO MANTIS SHRIMP SEE THAT I CANT? TELL ME YOUR SECRETS YOU BOTTOM FEEDING BABYView attachment 271626


Whoa


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Whoa


COME ON THESE STUPID LITTLE SHOCKWAVE PUNCHING CHILDREN SEE 12-16 PRIMARY COLORS BUT WE CANT??? WHAT ARE THEIR SECRETS? I HAVE TO LIVE MY WHOLE LIFE KNOWING THERES A MULTITUDE OF COLORS I CANT SEE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

_Knowing there are colors humans can't see has blown my mind._


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2020)

ugh i kinda wanna restart NH on southern hemisphere but.. :^) not wanna lose progress


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> ugh i kinda wanna restart NH on southern hemisphere but.. :^) not wanna lose progress


If I ever TT to Nov-Feb again you can come to my town n check it out lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If I ever TT to Nov-Feb again you can come to my town n check it out lol


aw, it's alright but thanks still <3

just i hatin on northern summer rn lol some fishes drive me insane


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2020)

skip to end if u you are too lazy to read. I'm just nerding out a bit here lol 


So while I was taking my dog for a walk this morning I saw that someone was throwing out an old CRT television. Now if you don't know me, let me just say that I'm really interested in technology from the 60s-80s... so ofc when I saw this tv I was like I GOTTA HAVE THAT. I didn't even know if it worked but it had a $5 sticker on it, so I figured that they prob tried to sell it in a yard sale and no one wanted it so they were just throwing it out.

I went back to my house and got a furniture dolly and brought it all the way over there. I brought my dog too cause taking stuff like that while I'm alone makes me feel kinda awkward, but boy having the dog was quite a wild ride cause the sound of the dolly scared him (it wasn't a traditional dolly, it's just the kind that rolls. Has no handles or anything on it. Looks like this). This would've been easier if I had a regular dolly or maybe a wagon. Or better yet, MY CAR ( my dad had my car blocked in the driveway).
Wheeling it back my my house was a mess cause it's like 82 degrees outside and the dog is goin wild cause he's never seen a dolly before. I prob looked like a hillbilly hunched over wheeling an old CRT back to my house lol. But I finally got it back to my house and I put it on the front porch (in case it has bugs in it, I don't want to bring it inside just yet).

Got a closer look at it, and I found out that it was manufactured in March 1984. When I sent a pic to my dad he said it looked like it had a late-70s design. The tv has no coaxial input, and only uses spade terminals (what the Angry Video Game Nerd refers to as "the devil's pitchforks"). It has a small knob that is turned all the way to the left when off. When turns to the right it "clicks" the tv on and then controls the volume. It also has a channel knob that, oddly enough, has channels A-E on it. I haven't been able to find any info on that. It also has channels 2-13, which I know is the VHF bandwidth (which sucks cause most local TV stations nowadays are in UHF, not VHF). It does turn on and shows the classic fuzzy screen. I'm honestly surprised that the CRT isn't broken, especially on a tv this old.

Anyways, I'm gonna see if I can open it up and clean it out (I don't want any potential buggies gettin in our house). I may also look into if there's some kind of adapter that goes from the spade terminals to a coaxial input, because I don't have a single device in my house that uses spade terminals. But it is a neat old tv, classic wood paneling, straight out of the 1980s.



Spoiler: in case anyone wants to see pics of it for whatever reason lmaoooo



This is what it looks like. The tiny knob controls the power and volume and the bigger knob changes channels. Notice the $5 sticker on it. I just can't get over that lol. Also the wood paneling really adds that early 80s vibe to the whole thing very nicely. It will match my wood-paneled VHS tape drawers perfectly.





Here's my 7lb. cat for size. The screen is prob like 16-18 inches, not really substantial but honestly if it were any heavier it would've been extra fun to get home. It must weigh at least 35 lbs.









tl;dr I'm obsessed with CRT televisions pls send help


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

So i just remembered genome editing is a thing and basically it makes it so you can pick and choose what you want with DNA. So like does that mean in the future or something people are just gonna be able to choose what qualities their baby has like some Build-a-Bear workshop? The thought of that is kinda creepy to have someone pick and choose your qualities to be the way they want you to be


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> skip to end if u you are too lazy to read. I'm just nerding out a bit here lol
> 
> 
> So while I was taking my dog for a walk this morning I saw that someone was throwing out an old CRT television. Now if you don't know me, let me just say that I'm really interested in technology from the 60s-80s... so ofc when I saw this tv I was like I GOTTA HAVE THAT. I didn't even know if it worked but it had a $5 sticker on it, so I figured that they prob tried to sell it in a yard sale and no one wanted it so they were just throwing it out.
> ...


That's the only kind of tv that will work with the NES light gun for duck hunt. Plus classic game aspect ratio. If you need excuses.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So i just remembered genome editing is a thing and basically it makes it so you can pick and choose what you want with DNA. So like does that mean in the future or something people are just gonna be able to choose what qualities their baby has like some Build-a-Bear workshop? The thought of that is kinda creepy to have someone pick and choose your qualities to be the way they want you to be



I thought that said gnome editing and I was so confused
I got gnomed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That's the only kind of tv that will work with the NES light gun for duck hunt. Plus classic game aspect ratio. If you need excuses.


I actually have a CRT already but it's from like 2005 or so, so it has a coaxial input and the component inputs as well. That's what I generally use to play my NES.

But it would be super rad to play a 1985 console on a 1984 tv, I just hate those spade terminals lol.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2020)

Really looking forward to A Whisker Away.


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

After one year, I got a haircut today and noticed how much hair was cut, a lot, it was like a pile of fuzz.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 9, 2020)

Finally found it!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

I have this memory of someone insulting me in kindergarten and it’s one of those things where it still kind of stings a little when you think back on it, while makes sense except I have no idea what this kid said.
I need to know why this hurts my feelings.
What did he say to cause me pain over 10 years later
How did he do that
Who even was he
So many questions


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

this shirt is _too tight_, i’m yelling lmao


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 9, 2020)

I miss the feel of grass on my feet and most of the friends I haven't been able to see since rona.


----------



## rianne (Jun 9, 2020)

Getting the urge to cut my hair really short again so it's manageable.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So i just remembered genome editing is a thing and basically it makes it so you can pick and choose what you want with DNA. So like does that mean in the future or something people are just gonna be able to choose what qualities their baby has like some Build-a-Bear workshop? The thought of that is kinda creepy to have someone pick and choose your qualities to be the way they want you to be



It could eventually be a possibility, but there are of course ethical concerns with it. If it were to be used on an embryo, the morally good intention is that it would be to reduce the number of children being born with genetic disorders. For example, Downs syndrome is a hereditary genetic disorder linked to a third copy of chromosome 21. Genome editing could have the potential to prevent a child from inheriting it from their mother or father. To the best of my knowledge, there are only three gene-edited children in existence (all born over 2018-19) and the scientist who carried out the procedure is in prison as of late 2019. Look up the scientist He Jiankui if you're interested.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It could eventually be a possibility, but there are of course ethical concerns with it. If it were to be used on an embryo, the morally good intention is that it would be to reduce the number of children being born with genetic disorders. For example, Downs syndrome is a hereditary genetic disorder linked to a third copy of chromosome 21. Genome editing could have the potential to prevent a child from inheriting it from their mother or father. To the best of my knowledge, there are only three gene-edited children in existence (all born over 2018-19) and the scientist who carried out the procedure is in prison as of late 2019. Look up the scientist He Jiankui if you're interested.


Oh yeah, I remember that case.  Interesting in various aspects ;3

ALSO I WANT GUDETAMA SLIPPERS CHANGE MY MIND uwu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I found someone really weird on Club Tortimer again, but based on their spelling, I will assume it was a child. So, maybe it's not_ that _bad this time?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I found someone really weird on Club Tortimer again, but based on their spelling, I will assume it was a child. So, maybe it's not_ that _bad this time?


club torttimer  must be super weird


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2020)

So my dad helped me get the back off of the TV (it needed a 6.5mm socket which I couldn't find anywhere in the garage lol) and I took his high-pressure air sprayer and just sprayed it out as well as I could. I did not see a single bug in there at all.

But ofc when we put the back on again I saw one or two bugs. Where tf are they coming from? No one knows.

So I think I'm gonna go to the store tomorrow. There's a type of gel that you can get which the bugs will eat and bring back to wherever they're nesting. About 4-6 hours after consuming it kills them. I hear it's an effectice method for treating for roaches and ants, and i certainly don't want them spreading in my house so I'm gonna get this all figured out tomorrow.

In the meantime I found an adapter on Amazon that goes from the spade terminals to a coaxial input, so I'm gonna order that so I can plug my NES and SNES into the TV. Playing an 80s console on an 80s tv sounds like a trip.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

I did not hit her, it’s not true, it’s bull****, I did not hit her! I did not. Oh hi Mark!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So my dad helped me get the back off of the TV (it needed a 6.5mm socket which I couldn't find anywhere in the garage lol) and I took his high-pressure air sprayer and just sprayed it out as well as I could. I did not see a single bug in there at all.
> 
> But ofc when we put the back on again I saw one or two bugs. Where tf are they coming from? No one knows.
> 
> ...



I've used that gel stuff before, I used to keep a bunch of my plants in my window sill but I must have one day brought home a plant with bugs in it. I saw steady ants all over my sill where my plants were, so I used the gel stuff to get rid of them. It does take a while to work, but after like 2 or 3 days I didn't see them anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2020)

I made a bunch of improvements to my island recently, placing fencing and furniture everywhere but in ways that will still look good, and my island still isn’t five stars.  Isabelle says “more fencing” so I add more fencing.  Then she says “more scenery” so I add more scenery.  Just make up your mind, you dog.  What do you want from me?!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I made a bunch of improvements to my island recently, placing fencing and furniture everywhere but in ways that will still look good, and my island still isn’t five stars.  Isabelle says “more fencing” so I add more fencing.  Then she says “more scenery” so I add more scenery.  Just make up your mind, you dog.  What do you want from me?!


Relatable, it took forever for me to hit 5 stars cause of that dumb dog


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2020)

I really do be needing 10 hours of sleep to not get tired after a work day. Playing half an hour of videogames and I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

im gonna remodel my town, I’m gonna do it, I will do it I will remodel it I’m going to do it I will


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Keep us updated


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

aw dang it’s harder than I thought


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aw dang it’s harder than I thought


That’s a mood, i’m just impatient waiting for my simple panels to come in so i can make my ramen shop already


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Its raining real hard right now with some thunder and its so windy, that it feels good from the screen door.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I've only had Moe for a few hours, but if anything happened to him I'd kill everyone in the room and then myself


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

Now I know why they call it a "w" because it is 2 u's stuck together. However it depends on how you write your w's because some people will tell you it's a double v and in cursive it seems like two u's.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I will never know what it’s like to be a whale


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2020)

Man, I really wish blogs were a thing still. Not for town stuff per se but I liked typing out my butt sometimes


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

looking up dragon scale references showed me some really nice art or some really uhm.. different art.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2020)

So I went to the store and got some of that roach gel, got a few index cards and put it around the places on the TV that I think they would be, and put the gel onto the cards. Since I've only seen like one or two im thinking, if there is an infestation, it's really small (especially since we cleaned out the TV with an air compressor).

Gonna find a stand to put the tv on today so it actually has a place in my room other than the floor lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm spending way too much time on this forum now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm spending way too much time on this forum now.


Same


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

I want to draw but at the same time I just don’t


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I want to draw but at the same time I just don’t


Mood


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I JUST REALIZED CINDERELLA DOESNT HAVE EARS AND I AM NOT OKAY


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I JUST REALIZED CINDERELLA DOESNT HAVE EARS AND I AM NOT OKAY


Yikes


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2020)

I got home from work after 6. I ate dinner.

I have done nothing for the past 2-3 hours. I screm internally.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I JUST REALIZED CINDERELLA DOESNT HAVE EARS AND I AM NOT OKAY


_WHAT?!_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _WHAT?!_


LOOK AT IT


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> LOOK AT IT
> View attachment 272798



Scooby Doo: “Raggy, look.  A ronster!  Ronster!”


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I went to the store and got some of that roach gel, got a few index cards and put it around the places on the TV that I think they would be, and put the gel onto the cards. Since I've only seen like one or two im thinking, if there is an infestation, it's really small (especially since we cleaned out the TV with an air compressor).
> 
> Gonna find a stand to put the tv on today so it actually has a place in my room other than the floor lol


Roaches from the tv?


----------



## Loriii (Jun 11, 2020)

I mean, seriously. Stop hating lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)

I have eaten ribs 3 days in a row


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2020)

ya'll ever just put your hair in a side ponytail and just rock out to The Go Go's


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm tired of getting headaches...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2020)

really hoping they can help me with this, i don't think it should take over two weeks without a scan from belgium to here...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm prob one of the few people in the US who has turned 21 and hasn't been like MKAY IM GOIN DRINKIN


I think I'm gonna go to like Taco Bell or smth and just get a big ol burrito


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm prob one of the few people in the US who has turned 21 and hasn't been like MKAY IM GOIN DRINKIN


I'm one of those people. I refuse to drink alcohol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm one of those people. I refuse to drink alcohol.


Same even when I turn the age I'm able to I ain't doing that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm one of those people. I refuse to drink alcohol.





ohare01 said:


> Same even when I turn the age I'm able to I ain't doing that


We're all good pure folk


----------



## biibii (Jun 11, 2020)

haruhi was supposed to end up with mori, but the author changed it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

I need friends to invite over to my acnh island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm not a squid. Why am I being told I am?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I need friends to invite over to my acnh island


invite me to coolsville


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

no thoughts head empty


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

wrong thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm prob one of the few people in the US who has turned 21 and hasn't been like MKAY IM GOIN DRINKIN
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go to like Taco Bell or smth and just get a big ol burrito



Yeah, I don’t drink alcohol either.  I made that vow when I was 14.  Personal preference.


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm getting better at cooking >:3c


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Aaaaaa I did itttttttt.... yesssssssss


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

gaaaaaaah why am i always up so late with no desire to go to sleeeeep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Aaaaaa I did itttttttt.... yesssssssss



YOU THE MAN DEKU!!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Why is my mind so dirty I feel so guilty for it


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 12, 2020)

Whitney and Alice are girlfriends.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why is my mind so dirty I feel so guilty for it


As long as it isn't illegal.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> As long as it isn't illegal.


I mean, it's not but I still feel really guilty about it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mean, it's not but I still feel really guilty about it


Do you want to elaborate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2020)

Just hopin I can get a refund now because I for sure couldn't care less for a new send of it because it would probably get lost again...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Apparently my cat cries so much that it got into my dream last night. _Lovely._


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

I gave kimonos to every single one of my villagers today and it’s very cute


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I got Rudy today! : )


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm prob one of the few people in the US who has turned 21 and hasn't been like MKAY IM GOIN DRINKIN
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go to like Taco Bell or smth and just get a big ol burrito



When I did turn 21 I did have some drinks, but like, because I could. Since then I don't think I have had another alcoholic beverage since then (Janauary). And no it wasn't the only thing I did I did actually celebrate and stuff.

Women who just sit there and RUB their pregnant bellies, just sit and rub, make me a level of uncomfortable.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 12, 2020)

I have all these books from undergrad that I’d like to sell but it looks like nobody’s really paying for them. I guess I could do Amazon? Idk I’d just like for them to not be taking up space in my room anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have all these books from undergrad that I’d like to sell but it looks like nobody’s really paying for them. I guess I could do Amazon? Idk I’d just like for them to not be taking up space in my room anymore.


yeah i should def sell all my old **** man but im just so lazy handling and putting up things


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

I currently have the biggest crush of my life on Melissa from “Top Chef”


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

I really want that unit debut flyer (Tackey & Tsubasa) but I think it's hard to find lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

I cant stop thinking about the villager I’m moving in tommorow, she has been in my nl town as a starter and I’m curious on how well it'll go.


----------



## Misha (Jun 13, 2020)

I think I don't even like the music I'm listening to currently, it just reminds me of a person I miss because of corona.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Let me think of something random. Oh yeah, Peppa Pig’s head is shaped like a hair dryer.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I... think... I'm weird. Really.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I... think... I'm weird. Really.


I mean.. Aren't we all? I know I am lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm suddenly craving pizza now.... *internal screaming*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm suddenly craving pizza now.... *internal screaming*


Now that you mentioned that I am too...
_thanks_


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm suddenly craving pizza now.... *internal screaming*


I have two slices in the fridge if you want

my brother keeps ordering food (usually pizza) for lunch after I already have eaten something since I wake up first


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I have two slices in the fridge if you want
> 
> my brother keeps ordering food (usually pizza) for lunch after I already have eaten something since I wake up first


_can you mail us pizza_


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _can you mail us pizza_


yes I got you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> yes I got you


_woohoo let's go_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Welp... Now I have to go find food in my kitchen but it won't be pizza since I never learned how to use the oven due to fear.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 13, 2020)

Time for me to go on my walk. I’d normally entertain myself by posting on my phone but I forgot to charge it last night so oh well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm less than 100 tbt away from being at 2k again whoooop


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> yeah i should def sell all my old **** man but im just so lazy handling and putting up things


Same I'd rather just sell them off and be done with them, but I can only do a quick sell on two of my textbooks rn. :/ I'll have to look more into it later.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Same I'd rather just sell them off and be done with them, but I can only do a quick sell on two of my textbooks rn. :/ I'll have to look more into it later.


yeah we have sites and probably physical stores for it but I'm just bruthur.. someone just pay me lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

Man these bugs are super dope but if I saw one in person I would prob die lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Did I just join an Inkling cult?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Did I just join an Inkling cult?



Yes.  Yes you did.

xD

and now I have too.  ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Man these bugs are super dope but if I saw one in person I would prob die lmao


Oddly enough those look dope yes. I'd easier die from smaller ones though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

HJGFJFSFK THEY ADDED BACK CONCERNING VIOLENCE ON THIS ONLINE CHANNEL PLACES AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA need to rewatch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

TetraBitGaming just released a video about Nintendo animatronics (literally combining one of my favorite things with my most hated thing) and he's gonna answer the age-old question:

_Where's Wario?_

I'm so confused, I just watched a video a few days ago that was released 12 YEARS ago about Nintendo's reveal of the N64, and now all of a sudden people are talking about this "wario apparition" and making a bunch of videos about it. I'm not scared easily but I'm terrified of animatronics so just watching the first minute of the video has me on edge.

And yes, it is simply a coincidence that I changed my avatar to Wario right around this time. I do not condone creepy robot people!! He just happens to be my favorite Large Lad (tm).


EDIT: After watching for a few more minutes I gotta say, I would pay GOOD MONEY to hear Wario sing Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## Zane (Jun 13, 2020)

pay me


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

I put my hair in a pony tail, then had to get around behind the TV to hook my switch up. It fell to the front of my face, now I have a backwards pony. I'm just sitting here with all my hair in my face laughing because this feels funny.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

_Tfw you can’t decide on an avatar_

I kind of like this one though, even if it is off-centered.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m starting to lose interest in NH and it’s kind of making me sad haha.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 13, 2020)

No I do not want these random websites to send me notifications stop it


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> _Tfw you can’t decide on an avatar_
> 
> I kind of like this one though, even if it is off-centered.



Nevermind, this one is MUCH better and something I‘ve been wanting for awhile.  A friend who is experienced in gif and video editing helped me create it using the last scene from the last (current) ending of the show.  The other one was too intense for me, but I love this one.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 13, 2020)

There's this plant I really want, it's a Raven ZZ plant and omg I want it. I think I'm gonna have to buy it when I go to work tomorrow. It requires low light so I think I'll put it on my desk. My desk is under my bed cause I have a loft bed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

THE WARIO APPARITION IS STALKING ME ON YT 

SOMEONE PLS SEND HELP


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

I've been laughing and having such a good time today being in the basement thread. We all became squid/octolings and have been having so much fun back and forth. 

I haven't smiled much this week do to some homelife stress, but today is cheek to cheek!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

If you think about it TBT is basically animal crossing Facebook
I wish I didn’t think about it


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m crying because I realized no matter what, I don’t want to be mad at people for anything regarding friendship, no matter whose fault it was.  How could I?  I feel like for so long something has been holding me back in my life, keeping me from being the best person I can be, and now I‘m finally starting to realize what that is.  All I want to do now is let those negative feelings go so that I can become an even better person.  Not just for others, but myself as well.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

LPTPW is epic cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> LPTPW is epic cool


My favorite thread along with the new inkling/octoling thread, and the sadly dead "I'm sorry but,," and "talk with each other about nonsense" threads


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 14, 2020)

The only way incorrectly can be spelled incorrectly is if it is spelled incorrectly.​


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 14, 2020)

i'm so mentally unstable from everything that has happened and people who i thought cared about me literally watched me drown this past week. i was practically begging to be pulled up but unfortunately the true colors showed instead. i hate it here. i don't know why i'm still trying, still bothering, still seeking to exist. if i've learned one thing, there's just no purpose to life. none at all.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm so mentally unstable from everything that has happened and people who i thought cared about me literally watched me drown this past week. i was practically begging to be pulled up but unfortunately the true colors showed instead. i hate it here. i don't know why i'm still trying, still bothering, still seeking to exist. if i've learned one thing, there's just no purpose to life. none at all.


Oh sweet pea I wish I could give you a hug. Some people are toxic to be around but you know this. Some people making breathing feel worth it. I can't say I understand what you're going through. But what I can say is, one day you'll have surrounded yourself with people you love and trust. One day, the things that are bothering you will be a closed book on the shelf. One day, you'll be able to look out and smile knowing you made your life your own. No one can take that from you. The struggle, the pain, all of that will be worth it to make it out on the other side. You'll be stronger and wiser knowing who to let in thanks to these people. They won't deserve your smile. Do what you can now to distance yourself from them. Little by little, day by day make steps to get away~ and one day, you'll be happier and healthier and far away from their mess. I'm sorry you're going through this. If you need a hand to pull you out of the pool for awhile PM me. I'll be an ear~


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 14, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Oh sweet pea I wish I could give you a hug. Some people are toxic to be around but you know this. Some people making breathing feel worth it. I can't say I understand what you're going through. But what I can say is, one day you'll have surrounded yourself with people you love and trust. One day, the things that are bothering you will be a closed book on the shelf. One day, you'll be able to look out and smile knowing you made your life your own. No one can take that from you. The struggle, the pain, all of that will be worth it to make it out on the other side. You'll be stronger and wiser knowing who to let in thanks to these people. They won't deserve your smile. Do what you can now to distance yourself from them. Little by little, day by day make steps to get away~ and one day, you'll be happier and healthier and far away from their mess. I'm sorry you're going through this. If you need a hand to pull you out of the pool for awhile PM me. I'll be an ear~



your post made me cry (but in a good way!) i appreciate it so much, so much more than you know. you're so kind. thank you for what you said. i almost forgot what empathy felt like; thank you for instilling some hope in me.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> your post made me cry (but in a good way!) i appreciate it so much, so much more than you know. you're so kind. thank you for what you said. i almost forgot what empathy felt like; thank you for instilling some hope in me.


~ I've got lots of it to spare so if you ever need it I'm a button push away.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2020)

Life really is what you make of it, huh. Exhausting.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel like im doing the same thing everyday lately and its strange. 
It also happened to me a week before school ended.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2020)

Googling about ZZ plants:

_*ZZ plants* prefer bright, indirect light but can still survive in low-light conditions. These *plants* can even *thrive* with bright, fluorescent light. This is one of the main reasons why they are a popular choice for *indoor* spaces with no windows._

It can also go up to 4 months without water, and it only needs to he watered 7-14 days.

I'm so gonna buy it when I go to work today.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Apparently I've called Miranda "fabulous duck" before. It was in a letter she just showed me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> If you think about it TBT is basically animal crossing Facebook
> I wish I didn’t think about it



...so does that mean Jeremy has access to all our private and personal information? 

TIL


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...so does that mean Jeremy has access to all our private and personal information?
> 
> TIL


I think he actually does on some server in regards to PM and what we write here but I don't think he uses it unless a police investigation would be in place or such.

Also dang I'm ordering these things gdi this lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel weird today and I don't really know why. Well, I think I do, but really I don't. It's complicated.
Also, I meant emotionally weird.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 14, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I think he actually does on some server in regards to PM and what we write here but I don't think he uses it unless a police investigation would be in place or such.
> 
> Also dang I'm ordering these things gdi this lol


I did a double take when I saw your username haha I was like "is this The Sheila or an impostor" but I see it is actually you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I did a double take when I saw your username haha I was like "is this The Sheila or an impostor" but I see it is actually you


I got really confused too because the new name sounded familiar.


----------



## biibii (Jun 14, 2020)

little kids fall into one of these two categories:
theyre showered in cologne/ perfume
or they smell like ketchup


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you Noelle Stevenson for my life


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2020)

Logged into Facebook and received a reminder that I'm meant to be going to a graduate ball next weekend as my best mate's plus one. I somehow doubt that is still happening. Given the tickets were extortionate I hope they intend to update us on what's happening.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I did a double take when I saw your username haha I was like "is this The Sheila or an impostor" but I see it is actually you


it's, me the old sheila. i wanted a change-back but i saw the "sheila" was taken by a newbie so yeah two a's it was.


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

why is “heather” by conan gray in my head i-

wHy wOuLd yOu evER kIsS mE


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2020)

This girl started talking to me while I was dropping off food/water downtown earlier and then she was like "come sit in the shade with me" and I just thought it was really cute.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

It’s 3:30 PM and I’m out here listening to Frank Sinatra— why do I do this if I know his music makes me so sleepy :’3​


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

hope all's well with my package and hope that shopping service reply back soon. i could use other but it's the only one i'm familiar with atm and i just want **** tbf lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 15, 2020)

Mom: "You should go to community college here this year!" 

Me: "... I'll think about it."


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 15, 2020)

Mimi Cheems said:


> It’s 3:30 PM and I’m out here listening to Frank Sinatra— why do I do this if I know his music makes me so sleepy :’3​


Food wars avatar?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Food wars avatar?



Yes! Megumi is my favorite haha


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Trying to play Zoo Tycoon 2 and remembering the joy of oversized disc cases. You want to get the disc out, but at the same time you're worried your efforts will snap the disc in half. 

Hopefully the game installs fine and if it does, hopefully my zoo goes better than the last time I tried to play. I've learned that having too many exhibits is unfeasible because the animals constantly breed, making you have to adopt out the babies or else they won't have enough space. So I plan on spacing out the exhibits with a lot of gardens this time around.


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Some people are playing cringy music outside, I don’t know if I feel annoyed or not.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 15, 2020)

Omg Invader Zim was such a fun show, I wished I watched more of it as a kid and that it was still on. Also that I could watch the movie again.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

My Animal Crossing sheep made me cry today for my birthday. It was honestly unexpected and made me feel loved. 

My real friends have seemingly forgotten me today. 

The Bell Tree people more than made me feel more than special tho~ So I'll be sure to count today as a good day~


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

i sure hope i can find the spot to torrent the books for my class so i don't actually have to buy them, this is another drawback of having my class be completely online


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2020)

I just realized that not only is the new Flareon figurine (~$20) gonna be released soon, but BFBB Rehydrated is being released on the 23rd (~$30)!!

I can hear my wallet yelling at me lmao, maybe I should get a summer job or smth (it would help it I had a license rip).


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 16, 2020)

i'm wondering where the heck my cousins old cds went. we've had them for the longest time and i dont remember her ever taking them back, but now i cant find them

its all old 2000s stuff like backstreet boys i wanted to look through them :c


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I still think I'm weird.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2020)

It is my first day off in forever and I've no idea what to do with myself.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Acnh's beginning music before the hourly music sounds relaxing in my opinion.
I want to hear it more often even after i unlock the hourly on the second island.


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 16, 2020)

Naiad said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods


OMG dude....Eww....I did not wanna think about that ;(

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020

When whenever i see a girl i think shes hot even if she not?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I just got an advertisement about celebrating a certain someone's birthday and... _OMG I don't care. I don't even like them._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

You might have anxiety (like me) if you have plenty of money in your bank acct and you still worry about spending $20 on something you really want.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 16, 2020)

I kinda want to pick up Persona 4 Golden and get into Persona, but I'm not sure if I want to play like 70 hours of that right now.


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 16, 2020)

I miss eating cinnamon toast for breakfast and sitting in a little kids chair watching morning cartoons before school ><


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

This forum is making my emotions go all weird... _What is happening to me?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This forum is making my emotions go all weird... _What is happening to me?_


Wdym?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym?


I don't feel calm like I usually do.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't feel calm like I usually do.


Oh, is that a bad thing? Do you need to take a break from the forum or something?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh, is that a bad thing? Do you need to take a break from the forum or something?


Nah, it's not negative feelings, so I think I'm fine.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 16, 2020)

I forgot how weird holding an N64 controller is lol


Romaki said:


> I kinda want to pick up Persona 4 Golden and get into Persona, but I'm not sure if I want to play like 70 hours of that right now.


For what it’s worth I think it’s a good point to get into the newer games in the series! It’s probably my least favorite Persona, but it was the first one I played and a good bridge between the older gameplay and what they went with in Persona 5. It is a lot of time, though. I think in my first file I put in more than 70 hours and I didn’t finish all of the social links or anything, so if you’re a completionist it can be a real time sink.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I forgot how weird holding an N64 controller is lol


ISN'T IT THE BEST


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

Bad news: my wah plush is coming all the way from Cali (over 2200 miles from here lol).

Good news: USPS tracking says it should arrive here by June 20th. Amazon said it should arrive around the 22nd-25th but we can only hope...


----------



## Saylor (Jun 16, 2020)

oh to have a wife and be in love and bake bread together


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I have no idea what it feels like to fall in love with another human being. Sure, I can feel love for family and friends, but romance is something I just don't feel at all.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ISN'T IT THE BEST


I always wind up wishing I had a third arm so I could hold all of the handgrips haha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Nobody can tell me I'm not weird because I definitely am.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

A lot of the flipnotes on my 3DS have either recordings of songs with me singing to them, or me doing a sort of a-capella version of songs. It's actually kinda cool but also a bit cringy because these were recorded like 3-5 years ago and my voice has improved a lot since I've been in college


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

GUYS I JUST SPENT $22 ON A FLAREON FIGURINE SOMEONE PLEASE SEND HELP


Although to be fair, once these figurines go out of stock their price on the third-party market raises to around $40-50. I bet if I were to sell the four figurines I have right now I could easily get over $100 for them.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it strange that I used a total of 12 icons here? I change my icon sometimes, but I don't leave it for long, they just stay for one or two days or more or even a few hours.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Do I need to apologize to the Pokemon Torchic because I eat chicken? Sorry Torchic, I eat chicken.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is it strange that I used a total of 12 icons here? I change my icon sometimes, but I don't leave it for long, they just stay for one or two days or more or even a few hours.


I can't even count how many I've had so far


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Well I changed my avatar for the second time today and total of 14th times and I'll be keeping this again for now.
If I do change it for the 15th unsatisfied, might as well revert it to Lolly.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2020)

I swear I have a 6th sense or somethin. Everytime the power is about to go out in the house when I'm sleeping, I wake right the heck up, _then_ the power goes out.

I hate having the breaker system and my room being connected to the F'in kitchen.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

I wish sleep came easy to me  I'm so tired of being awake when the sun comes up and waking up as it goes down. Quarantine life has me upside down.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2020)

I love watching old Johnny's tv shows on youtube.. ya-ya-yah/news one is so cute MASUDAAAAA.. epic fail <3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

W. Link just told me he's best friends with Adeleine and asked if I'm jealous...
Aaaaaaaaa no. Why would Ribbon be jealous? Ahaha... um.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is it strange that I used a total of 12 icons here? I change my icon sometimes, but I don't leave it for long, they just stay for one or two days or more or even a few hours.


I think over the course of my time here I've had at least 30-40 different avatars I've used. I try not to use the same one more than once although there are a few that I really like. However I usually keep the avatar I have for at least 2-3 weeks, sometimes a few months.


I am so impatient... I'm waiting for two different packages to arrive here, I'm thinking that the one coming from the Pokemon Center will be here by Friday but the other one prob won't be here until next week (cause I don't think that USPS runs on Sundays and the package is estimated to arrive on Saturday evening). There's not really anything else going on in my life so I'm basically just sitting around waiting for these things to get here. It's awful :,,,,,)


----------



## Zane (Jun 17, 2020)

Looking at the variations for mom’s handmade apron and mom’s knapsack and realizing I got the worst one - both my apron and knapsack are the “M” ones. -_- Like.. M for mom.. wtf


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> Looking at the variations for mom’s handmade apron and mom’s knapsack and realizing I got the worst one - both my apron and knapsack are the “M” ones. -_- Like.. M for mom.. wtf


I didn’t even realize you could get ones that _didn’t _have M on them. :/ I always thought it was dumb lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

it felt nice to write that post


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2020)

Wario was unpopular before (especially compared to Waluigi) but now everyone loves him because of one vid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't think I've seen whatever this Wario video is... I just happen to like the Warioware series. *shrugs*


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

i really want to get Bob into his real house on acnh! the starter house he has is so dark and depressing, especially compared to how colorful and playful his real house is supposed to be. it's gotten to the point where i get upset for him every time i visit him in his house. he doesn't deserve this!!!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2020)

Nox said:


> Wario was unpopular before (especially compared to Waluigi) but now everyone loves him because of one vid


Fake Wario fans smh


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

Zane said:


> Looking at the variations for mom’s handmade apron and mom’s knapsack and realizing I got the worst one - both my apron and knapsack are the “M” ones. -_- Like.. M for mom.. wtf


Would you like a Chick knapsack and a Family apron? Both moms items and I have a few spare~ no cost!


Also help. I'm on my 3rd pot of coffee. My mind is in shambles.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

I found someone who agreed to hold Bob for me so that I can move him back in to his real house! I really hope it all works out okay aaaaa >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

would be nice if they could reply back because i highly doubt it's that hard to check... well you're the ones losing money then.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: i am Bed










zeva says this is the only type of animal crossing allowed


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Come back bubbles (I'm making a bubbles fan group


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

xara said:


> Spoiler: i am Bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are some patriotic sheets lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

also why am i struggling to get back into my bingewatching? it feels more like a chore now that i had a few days away from it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Just noticed the envelope collectibles seem to be discontinued. Glad I bought mine before the site switched to 3.0 since I like how they look. Kind of wish I'd gotten a mailbox but I didn't want to spend a bunch more bells.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

Well I guess it's a good thing I took my dog out when I did, it was completely dry out when we were out there like 5 min ago and now it's a torrential downpour out there lmaooo


----------



## serudesu (Jun 18, 2020)

Confused if I should eat lunch but I really don't want to eat meat right now. lol.

I'm not vegan by any means, but I'm just not a fan of meat in general. But I do enjoy fish.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I changed my username, but why am I nervous now?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I changed my username, but why am I nervous now?


don't worry about it, also yw for the tbt~ very cute new username!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I changed my username, but why am I nervous now?


your new name is super cuteee!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

i wanna watch that movie but its so late... maybe i should jav coffee


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I changed my username, but why am I nervous now?


Seastar is a great username. Also thanks for keeping your avatar and signature the same for now because there's been times in the past someone changed their username and I thought they were a different person for a while.


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2020)

It’s been awhile since I’ve been so thunderstruck by secondhand embarrassment LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

I hate that in Tomodachi Life if you want two same-sex miis to have a relationship then one of them has to be "female" (basically a male but the gender is set to female so he can be interested in other guys).

Like how difficult would it have been to at least implement pronouns lol, I guess they didn't consider that at the time :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2020)

Me: "I'm not childish; I'm just childlike!" 

Also me: _*laughs like a maniac when dressing up my character without any clothes on in a multiplayer online game* _


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2020)

Is Ruto just tsundere or did she really not write the letter in the bottle that led to Link going into Jabu Jabu’s belly? Did Ganondorf write it to get Link to finish collecting all the spiritual stones so he could open the Door of Time?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

So I decided to walk outside today and I feel better after staying in for a few weeks.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2020)

I already kind of knew this, but as much of a good person as I am, my negativity has also driven away many a friend in the past.  I decided that I’m going to not just work on doing things that make me happy and fulfilled, but call my therapist as well finally and talk to them about everything.  It’s going to be really difficult to be open about it all, but I need to do this, not just for my friends but myself as well.  I’m also sorry for any trouble I’ve caused here.  v_v


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2020)

959/1000  damn so close aaaaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

also heck july 5 for membership man i gotta upgrade i thought it was at least a month more jhdsjdsf i'll wait til next weekend tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2020)

I've been hearing a few rumors about a new Crash Bandicoot game for a while but apparently it's actually been announced?? Like this just totally caught me off guard lol.

I never played Crash much as a kid (I played Spyro mostly) but I know the originals were classics so here's hoping this new game can live up to the original trilogy!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay I finally got my first villager photo on acnh!!!!!!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 19, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Yay I finally got my first villager photo on acnh!!!!!!



That's so exciting! Congratulations! 


I'm SO hungry. I last ate seven hours ago and won't be able to make dinner for another five.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

I got a new dentist and he's very professional. I love it!~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2020)

I love how in MK64 when Mario runs into something full force he doesn't just go "mama-mia" like normal, he's like *MAMA MIA* and I just think that's hilarious.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 19, 2020)

Rumor is that my local hospital might be adding some jobs in my field soon and I’m very  about it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm getting impatient about tomorrow, so I better not mess up my wrist today.... ugh.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 19, 2020)

i have a nintendo 64 how am i just now realizing i can play so many games ive always wanted to play


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i have a nintendo 64 how am i just now realizing i can play so many games ive always wanted to play


_NINTENDO SIXTY FOOOOOOUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR_


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 19, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i have a nintendo 64 how am i just now realizing i can play so many games ive always wanted to play


What are you thinking of playing? I started a replay of Ocarina of Time earlier this week and it’s been pretty fun.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Why am I not playing FE Fates Birthright or Pokemon White 2? I didn't finish them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2020)

Got both of these in the mail today and im pretty psyched!!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _NINTENDO SIXTY FOOOOOOUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR_


i found it at a dump and they gave me it for free! it works perfect, but has no memory card :c my mom says we might check this retro video games shop at the mall for one tho! i wanna play conker's bad fur day!!! and pokemon stadium!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i found it at a dump and they gave me it for free! it works perfect, but has no memory card :c my mom says we might check this retro video games shop at the mall for one tho! i wanna play conker's bad fur day!!! and pokemon stadium!


The games can be played without a mem card, its mostly used for external storage (like if you want to save ghost data on MK64). Did you get any games for it? If not then I recommend Super Mario 64 whole heartedly


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 19, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> What are you thinking of playing? I started a replay of Ocarina of Time earlier this week and it’s been pretty fun.


mostly classics that came out when i was a baby/tot or when i was too little to play. super mario 64, conker's bad fur day, banjo kazooie, pokemon stadium, etc.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _NINTENDO SIXTY FOOOOOOUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


The original is literally the greatest video ever created


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2020)

people using (water) melons in salads begone thots

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been hearing a few rumors about a new Crash Bandicoot game for a while but apparently it's actually been announced?? Like this just totally caught me off guard lol.
> 
> I never played Crash much as a kid (I played Spyro mostly) but I know the originals were classics so here's hoping this new game can live up to the original trilogy!


I love this one GBA game ( N tranced?) but yeah idk for me they didn't do as well on tv consoles tbf


----------



## Romaki (Jun 20, 2020)

Everytime I go to a secondhand store I hope to find an Animal Crossing plushie. What did I find today? A ****ing Neopets one.


----------



## shion (Jun 20, 2020)

can someone please teach me how to do a dutch braid i'm 20 years old this is HUMILIATING


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2020)

Me? Buying stuffed animala and sketch books as retail therapy? More likely then you think.

I mean I did buy somethin for someone, so there's that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2020)

eating a box of chips @ 9 pm hell yes. chips spice is life


----------



## Zane (Jun 20, 2020)

I always forget I even have a signature because of the way the site displays on mobile now


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2020)

I just can't take anymore V~V


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm so unmotivated today. Games don't interest me. Movies either. I want to do SOMETHING but my mind is interested in nothing at the moment.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I'm so unmotivated today. Games don't interest me. Movies either. I want to do SOMETHING but my mind is interested in nothing at the moment.


Same


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)

Despite missing my antidepressant this past night, I managed to remain positive for pretty much the whole day through sheer willpower.  I’m glad that if nothing else, I can count on my strong will to get me through situations.  Gives me hope that I can get off of these finally now that I’m finished with school and just live medicine-free (though I would have to talk to my psychiatrist about it first).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

i really need to start on love com and also get some summer skirt/pants to work in :/

also at some point take up JoJo where I left off but battle in egypt is so long and havent watched it since like last summer lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

spending a bit too much time trying to scrub red wine off my white dress... dont have red wine and bright coloured clothes kids

also need to listen more to kat-tun bruh


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

I am somewhat close to my entry and I hope I won't lose my motivation to do it.
also tfw when an image gets engraved in your brain


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 21, 2020)

My cat’s new thing is aggressively waking me up in the morning so I’ll get out of bed and she can take my place


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Should I buy one more load of turnips for 3 full rounds and go broke? Or do I save some money incase I ruin a field of turnips...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

King & Prince was def better than I thought... all about finding the best songs and performances i think haha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

One of my friends (or I guess moreso an acquaintance cause I never really talk to her) just got a new car and it's a blue Hyundai, like yeah I'm happy for her but.... it's just another car to me.
But see I'm the only girl I know who cares about driving "in style" and standing out from all the other boring drivers on the road. To most people it's just like "yeah as long as the car runs I'm good" but I'm like "if it aint stylin I'm not driving it tyvm."

My car is a red and black 2007 Beetle and I love it, but someday I'll get myself and OG and really be driving with style lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

Also my dog's tail is slowly but surely turning into a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

For the love of god why am I incapable of sleeping? I've been awake for wayyy to long.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Why am I fr-freezing? I thought it was hot outside...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

yamapi is the cutest old man change my mind

also that kanjani8 dude who looks like way off the band but <3


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

I feel a bit dizzy, I don't know if i'll get off soon or not to be honest, I just feel that way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

Why is certain pronounced "sir-tin" but pertain is pronounced "per-tane"?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: extremely controversial topic



If priests preach god, how do they know god even exists? And every church saying they’re the first, Like, no you’re  not. I don’t personally partake in religion, so if this offended you, i’m sorry.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 22, 2020)

They had a teenager showing me the ropes today and at one point she asked me how old I was. When I said 23, she said "oh... I was gonna ask which high school you go to" asdfjvl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)

Maybe I'll restart my New Leaf town. Literally haven't touched that game in forever because I was bored outta my mind with the thing. 



Weiss Schnee said:


> I'm so unmotivated today. Games don't interest me. Movies either. I want to do SOMETHING but my mind is interested in nothing at the moment.


 
Man this is me every ****ing day oml 



Lady Timpani said:


> They had a teenager showing me the ropes today and at one point she asked me how old I was. When I said 23, she said "oh... I was gonna ask which high school you go to" asdfjvl



I would take that as a compliment


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 22, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I would take that as a compliment


I tend to get that a lot so I'm not really bothered or even surprised by it, but tbh it's even funnier to me now that I've found a couple gray hairs this year.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

My cat is just standing motionless in the kitchen doing absolutely nothing. It reminds me of when a Sim gets stuck in the floor and stops moving so you have to reset them. Cats are weird.


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Why do car alarms sound weird?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2020)

Sometimes blasting good music through some high def headphones is the best way to cure depression (even if only temporarily).

Also I'm glad to see I'm not the only person in the Nintendo community who is outraged that there is no high-poly Snifit model, Nintendo needs to start giving them some love too >:///

Edit ~
Fans: "We want snifits!"
Ninty: "HeRe U gOoO Paper bOiS"






Edit #2 ~
K now I can't stop thinking about Snifits and I suddenly really want a plush version of one to go with my Shy Guy plush lollll
(Someone pls help it's 2am)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2020)

GOTTA GO FAST SAAANICCCC lol


----------



## Romaki (Jun 23, 2020)

Just watched the new Eric Andre special on Netflix. Never seen a more chaotic comedy special, I laughed very hard in the second half.  

My favorite quote was "it's like 2007 or whatever", very relatable.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2020)

That one awkward day when it’s raining both in real life and on your island in Animal Crossing: New Horizons.

.-.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll know I've made it when I can buy the Costco bear and not feel like I've just wasted a bunch of money


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

This year went by so quickly yet it was the longest year yet.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2020)

Alright folks, I did it. I bought the digital copy of Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney. I remember playing this game when I was a kid, and I couldn't get past this one part because my dang microphone was broken. 

I shall put my past self at ease by staying up until 1 AM playing this mother****er. 

... Also future self, I'm sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

woop time to waste money on stuff


----------



## Ciary (Jun 24, 2020)

ooh, an open space. LET'S DANCE!


----------



## Saylor (Jun 24, 2020)

just wanna be held


----------



## Ciary (Jun 24, 2020)

Saylor said:


> just wanna be held


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Strange sleep schedule makes me see "things" again.
I'm considering to sleep early again so I feel better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2020)

Bruhhhhh the Spongebob BFBB Rehydrated soundtrack is AMAZING

The quality of the instruments and overall sound is like 598498 times better than the original lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

also lol @ people being "blunt" how about just write straight out you like telling people off and being rude lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

There’s something so therapeutic about doing dishes it’s weird... lol.  Just gives me time to meditate and self-reflect I guess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

I want to change my avatar to a GIF but even though I have like 150 GIFs on my computer I can't find one that I want to use lol

Edit: nvm I resized the one I was thinking about using, kinda squished but oh well lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> Maybe I'll restart my New Leaf town. Literally haven't touched that game in forever because I was bored outta my mind with the thing.


Bro if u restart and need help w literally anything I'm here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

My medication ran out and now I'm having a harder time falling asleep. I don't think that's a coincidence... even with the stupid animals in the attic. I'm currently overthinking about stuff that has never kept me awake before... Oh boy.


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

I've been sleeping early for 2 days now and I'm hoping it will help me feel better, because I've been feeling sluggish lately.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 25, 2020)

One of my favorite bands is apparently gonna be touring this September and I'd like to see them but I really doubt things are gonna be better by that point. :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

Also slowly reaching back out to a friend that I haven't heard from in about a year.... not sure if I'm doing the right thing but we'll see how it goes


----------



## Zane (Jun 25, 2020)

people will really go to the ends of the earth to find something to complain about


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

If someone could pls send me a lifetime supply of popcorn chicken and honey mustard then I would be forever grateful.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

i really want this smap gift of 2012 chopper ughhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

also lmao saw some fake paw patrol toys "TOY interesting" ...like lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

One of the best things about being home alone is I can crank my 80s synth hits and no one is here to bother abt it yeet

Also I knew I've been wanting a Thwomp pillow for a long time but I guess I underestimated how long. I posted on FB in September of 2012 that I wanted one. Eight years later... I'm still one Thwomp pillow short lol. I guess I know what to spend my money on next


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

ugh im so bored and I’m thinking about just posting a dodo code and letting people come in


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

I feel like each day goes fast


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 25, 2020)

Zane said:


> people will really go to the ends of the earth to find something to complain about


Or the end of someone's twitter history.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

i’m hungry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

I want chicken.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

CreepyProduce: "Mario Kart 8 but I cut out every frame I'm not having fun"
Also CreepyProduce: *video is only 49 seconds long, no gameplay footage at all*


Can relate.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

it took me about 5 hours to notice i got sunburnt lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m hungry


Beef fizz?


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a sudden urge to get a tattoo of a crab. 

Guess I know what I'm doing once studios reopen!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 26, 2020)

i want to start Pokemon TCGing but i am bad at deck building


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2020)

Whoops I forgot today's Friday


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2020)

My stomach just made a growling noise that sounded like Jellicent from Pokémon 

I guess I haven’t been eating enough lately.


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

i wanna be a nicer person. i mean, i think i’m decently¿ nice but i could always be better, y’know ;;u;;


----------



## IronDefender (Jun 26, 2020)

Idk what the ship name for Magenta x Wekapipo from Jojo part 7 is called cause of how an uncommon pair it is


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

You ever just.... badly want to find something do... but at the same time, you don't actually want to do anything?
That's me right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You ever just.... badly want to find something do... but at the same time, you don't actually want to do anything?
> That's me right now.


That was me all day


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You ever just.... badly want to find something do... but at the same time, you don't actually want to do anything?
> That's me right now.



This was me for a couple hours.  Found something to do for a bit, but I completed what I set out to do.  Now I’m back at square one...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

I wish people could keep distance at beaches, lakes etc. because I really wanna go take a swim and enjoy last nice weather for a while but I really don't want to get corona either sheesh rude teens.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Okay, I just turned on the television and saw something I really did not need to see (gore).


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

I just watched My Neighbor Totoro and GOSH was it cute ;^;


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 27, 2020)

There is a chipmunk that lives in my backyard. He is adorable and I love him so so much. I’ve been leaving little treats out for him every day- his favorite is blueberries.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

what happens when mario dies? does he come back to life? or does the world end and the Mario god sends him back and gives him another chance?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what happens when mario dies? does he come back to life? or does the world end and the Mario god sends him back and gives him another chance?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


i remember that. i'm gonna watch it again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

jimmy mackey(half-japanese former johnnys jr member) was such a cutie <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

The one time I need to draw Marshal I forget what his eyes look like lol

I was hoping I wouldn't have to look up a pic of him 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> what happens when mario dies? does he come back to life? or does the world end and the Mario god sends him back and gives him another chance?


P sure that someone once said the reason why Mario always comes back is because both heaven and hell reject his soul.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2020)

A random memory of me taking an Orchestra test just popped into my mind while I was eating lunch. 

Teacher: "... Do you count the beats by moving your head?"

Me: "Um, maybe?"

Teacher: "You do! But we don't do that. We count internally. Do those measures again!"

*proceeds to hold down my head like I'm a bobble-head while I'm playing*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> snip


You know in practice it's perfectly fine to count out loud, whether by talking or by some repetitive hand/head/foot movement. Our wind ensemble director actually actively encourages it, especially when we're playing a piece that has constantly shifting time signatures. The only time I would personally frown upon counting externally would be during a performance, but usually by that time you have a pretty good feel for the piece you're playing so external counting isn't really needed. Just because "we" don't count by moving our head doesn't mean that you shouldn't do it.
(Although it is nice to be able to count internally, but that comes from years of practice. Professionals make it look easy but even I have some trouble counting internally in ensemble rehearsals.)


Anyways, I came here to say this: all those people who are giving BFBB Rehydrated a mediocre/negative rating clearly never grew up playing the original. Sure there are some weird glitches n stuff but I can excuse that because the gameplay itself is solid compared to the original game. I've played the original hundreds of times over the last decade and playing this new game is really awesome cause it's giving one of my favorite games a new lease on life.

All the devs need to do is figure out what glitches are present and release a patch for them. I know there's a few like how in some levels, when falling out of bounds, the hand doesn't catch who you're playing as before the screen suddenly goes black. There are also a few game-breaking glitches, like the one which allowed someone to get an Any% WR of two and a half minutes a day after the game's release. But if they could just go through and fix all that stuff and release an update patch it would all be perfectly fine!! I applaud Purple Lamp Studios for taking on such a big task. They succeeded in making the game look the best it ever has!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

is it possible to get a hole in one in kirby’s dream course
edit: yes i is


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 27, 2020)

Omggg I'm a grocery pickup person and when I was putting someone's order in the back of their car today, I looked up toward the front to ask them if they wanted their bread up front, and the woman in the passenger seat real quick tabbed out of a yaoi manga on her phone


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omggg I'm a grocery pickup person and when I was putting someone's order in the back of their car today, I looked up toward the front to ask them if they wanted their bread up front, and the woman in the passenger seat real quick tabbed out of a yaoi manga on her phone


let her have it lol .. i'm not gonna assume her sexuality but honestly what's wrong with females reading that regardless of their own sexuality?

also i really wanna go to IKEA I need whale :c


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Sometimes, I start wondering if people don't know about the Amiibo villagers in New Leaf.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2020)

what's it with people still self-censoring words you can write out like, tr*mp, r*pe etc. like come on you're just looking dumb


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Time is moving by way too fast.


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 28, 2020)

There are so many amazing artists on here but I'm trying NOT to spend a whole lot of money on art. Most people are doing RLC comms right now (myself included, for obvious reasons) so im like AHH


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> let her have it lol .. i'm not gonna assume her sexuality but honestly what's wrong with females reading that regardless of their own sexuality?
> 
> also i really wanna go to IKEA I need whale :c


I wasn't judging her! I just thought it was one of those funny awkward encounters you have throughout the day haha.

The Ikea stuffed animal I really want is the Djungelskog bear but it looks like he's not in the US.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2020)

... Damn, I think I'm starting to have another crush on a fictional character yet again. 

You can't blame me for falling for Klavier Gavin from the Ace Attorney series. Come on, a rock and roll god AND a prosecutor? What a double threat lmao 

plus that tan tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm craving vanilla milkshake now


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I feel like I need a break from NH because I’m getting burnout from doing the same thing over and over again, but at the same time i’m worried it might affect a certain part of the game if I stop for a few days.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 29, 2020)

i should be sleeping


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 29, 2020)

I just noticed the mailbox and envelope collectibles seem to have been discontinued. Glad I got mine before the site updated because I like how it looks in my lineup. Looking at them in my inventory it seems they've completely lost their function, so are now purely cosmetic. Which is fine because I wasn't planning on using them.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 29, 2020)

Just had a terrifying thought that I could be waiting for something that isn't ever going to happen..... I will not be entertaining that any further


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Yay, I'm up at 4 AM again... 
...yikes.


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 29, 2020)

Go to sleep, Micheal.

Go to sleep, Micheal.

GO TO SLEEP, MICHEAL.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 29, 2020)

Used a blonde box dye on my hair. Can't wait to find out what color it come out as, at first it looked like copper but now that my hair is a little bit drier it looks more dirty blonde which I'm not excited about. At this rate I'll have to use another box to get a lighter/more intense color.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I wasn't judging her! I just thought it was one of those funny awkward encounters you have throughout the day haha.
> 
> The Ikea stuffed animal I really want is the Djungelskog bear but it looks like he's not in the US.


Ah my bad. There are so many haters on women reading yaoi stuff so I'm like bruh lol but ye sorry.

Aww that sucks  I want the white whale thing but couldn't find it ugh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm craving vanilla milkshake now


I can't resist the siren's song of a deviled egg potato salad and a cheese bagel.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I can't resist the siren's song of a deviled egg potato salad and a cheese bagel.


This makes me want to go into the fridge and eat the deviled egg potato salad in there lol (it's really good ugh)

I was just mindlessly searching on google and I went to see if there is a website where you can make Miis online and sure enough Nintendo has one! My Mii that's attached to my NNID is already on there (and she's wearing a bear costume for some reason lmao) but I'm really tempted to make some of my Miis from Tomodachi Life on there 


Spoiler: Here she is lolllll what a cutieeee


----------



## Ciary (Jun 29, 2020)

I want a toyhou.se account ...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 29, 2020)

Every day I go to work I'm like "I hate it here I wanna quit" lmao I really need to suck it up and Just Do It


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Every day I go to work I'm like "I hate it here I wanna quit" lmao I really need to suck it up and Just Do It



You can do it!  I believe in you, friend.  

—-

I was feeling down, but then someone cheered me up and made me laugh.  One of the great things about life is that the most unexpected of people will make you happy sometimes.  The times when it really counts.  Those are the real heroes.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Jun 30, 2020)

My life is killing me. I cant stop and I just want to play with my friends. It's so boring and frustrating that I just wanna go home.

Second thought:  (SM)AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA(SH) TO WORKING YOU DESERVE A SCREAM


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ... Damn, I think I'm starting to have another crush on a fictional character yet again.
> 
> You can't blame me for falling for Klavier Gavin from the Ace Attorney series. Come on, a rock and roll god AND a prosecutor? What a double threat lmao
> 
> plus that tan tho


Is that a button shirt or v neck? Irl I've only seen v necks worn by hipsters and those you'd expect to see in a redneck area walmart.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is that a button shirt or v neck? Irl I've only seen v necks worn by hipsters and those you'd expect to see in a redneck area walmart.


LMAO sorry this sounded too fun...

Also ahh can't wait for my JE stuff hope the rest arrive soon so i can send for them!!


----------



## rianne (Jun 30, 2020)

TW: Mental health stuff

I've reached a certain point in my life where I try to ""schedule"" my mini crying/existential breakdowns so I can get back to being productive ASAP.

Emotional displays are very time consuming. In almost every journal entry I can manage to produce, I have a variation of the line "maybe it would be different in a good way if I wasn't here." Passive suicidal ideation woohoo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

I just went through all my collectibles and put each one into an Excel sheet with their avg (current) price, and the total for all of them came out to almost 87,000 tbt!! 

Also apparently I have 182 collectibles, not including the ones that can't be sold/traded. I bet at least 40% of that is just common flowers and a bunch of fruit lmao. Someone pls send help I'm drowning in collectibles


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Spotted a crack on my phone screen but turns out it is just on the protective case. Panic averted.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just went through all my collectibles and put each one into an Excel sheet with their avg (current) price, and the total for all of them came out to almost 87,000 tbt!!
> 
> Also apparently I have 182 collectibles, not including the ones that can't be sold/traded. I bet at least 40% of that is just common flowers and a bunch of fruit lmao. Someone pls send help I'm drowning in collectibles


Man I should do that with mine xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is that a button shirt or v neck? Irl I've only seen v necks worn by hipsters and those you'd expect to see in a redneck area walmart.



LOL 

Also I think it's a v neck 

.... Klavier is a legendary rock god tho, so v necks are allowed on him


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> LOL
> 
> Also I think it's a v neck
> 
> .... Klavier is a legendary rock god tho, so v necks are allowed on him


i beg to differ lmao

also man ya-ya-yah were such cuties <3


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

i want to take a nap


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 30, 2020)

I have this outline of a flower and zero idea how to colour it.

Should I use coloured pencils? I'm not good at that, do I use pastels? I can't use paint/watercolour cause the drawing is on paper not a canvas or thicker paper. BIG HMMMMM.


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2020)

Saw this huge moth chilling outside the store. apparently it's a cecropia moth (largest moth species in North America) pretty cool


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 30, 2020)

God I hope my state slows down on reopening.



Stella-Io said:


> I have this outline of a flower and zero idea how to colour it.
> 
> Should I use coloured pencils? I'm not good at that, do I use pastels? I can't use paint/watercolour cause the drawing is on paper not a canvas or thicker paper. BIG HMMMMM.


Pastels sound cute!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 30, 2020)

Omg wait I CAN PAINT MY NAILS NOW >:O

Sidenote I need a new caboodles mine doesn't fit my collection of nail polish anymore

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Nox said:


> Saw this huge moth chilling outside the store. apparently it's a cecropia moth (largest moth species in North America) pretty cool
> 
> View attachment 281269View attachment 281271View attachment 281272



Omg noo what happened to its wing, poor moth.

I want to like moths, they're pretty, but I can't get over how big they can get and how... fuzzy they are. Shudder.


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

tfw you stumble across a thread where everybody’s user is brown instead of black and you think a bunch of people got banned


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2020)

Reminder: Today is our last day to order wedding stuff from Cyrus!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Stella-Io said:


> Omg noo what happened to its wing, poor moth.
> 
> I want to like moths, they're pretty, but I can't get over how big they can get and how... fuzzy they are. Shudder.


I wish I knew. It's been chilling there for a few hours lol. Also I like how it's yellow literally matches with the wall

Honestly, moths I don't really mind. It's bugs like flies, stinkbugs, and roaches I can't stand xP


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

*That feeling when you turn on a game and are waiting on something else, but the game music is so peaceful and good you just listen to it for a long time.*

For reference, it’s this:






Aww yeah.  Who needs to actually play the game?  Let’s just chill, bro.   

*looks at 3DS and the battery life indicator is flashing red*

Omg, no!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

@Alolan_Apples reminds me of my dad


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Hope I can go to IKEA today I need that whale gdi


----------



## Romaki (Jul 1, 2020)

I wanted to buy a copy of Skyrim at a secondhand store, but turned out there was a copy of Sims 3 inside it... Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I wanted to buy a copy of Skyrim at a secondhand store, but turned out there was a copy of Sims 3 inside it... Not sure what to make of it.



That moment when you’re playing the Sims 3 and a dragon from Skyrim flies by, grabs your character, and flies away with it.

(Sorry this happened though.  It’s a bummer to not get what you were expecting :/)


----------



## Romaki (Jul 1, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That moment when you’re playing the Sims 3 and a dragon from Skyrim flies by, grabs your character, and flies away with it.
> 
> (Sorry this happened though.  It’s a bummer to not get what you were expecting :/)



Luckily I looked inside it before buying.  It's just weird because I picked up Sims 1 and Skyrim, I already have Sims 3. ^_^ I thought someone switched the games, but all games are 1 buck so that's just a random coincidence I guess.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That moment when you’re playing the Sims 3 and a dragon from Skyrim flies by, grabs your character, and flies away with it.
> 
> (Sorry this happened though.  It’s a bummer to not get what you were expecting :/)


Idk why but this made me think of my favorite Skyrim mod:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I wanted to buy a copy of Skyrim at a secondhand store, but turned out there was a copy of Sims 3 inside it... Not sure what to make of it.


Happened to me at a flea market once, with some other games. Thought I got a Donkey Kong game but Harry Potter was in it. Managed to get the correct game eventually but sheesh people check the cartons.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Idk why but this made me think of my favorite Skyrim mod:



Omgggggg I didn’t think it was possible for me to laugh anymore right now, but I was wrong.  LOOOOL what the heck.  I think I was already chuckling during the beginning of the video when the noise first appeared, and then when Thomas appeared I just full on laughed really hard.  Thanks for sharing xD



sheilaa said:


> Happened to me at a flea market once, with some other games. Thought I got a Donkey Kong game but Harry Potter was in it. Managed to get the correct game eventually but sheesh people check the cartons.



Okay, but that moment when you realize Donkey Kong is actually a wizard. Okay, I’ll stop now lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

had a decent sleep and my headache is gone for now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2020)

"You are psychotic!"

"No, I'm employed." 

This was from a movie in the 80s, but man my family still believes this crap lmfao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

This video without context is amazing lmaooo







	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Romaki said:


> I wanted to buy a copy of Skyrim at a secondhand store, but turned out there was a copy of Sims 3 inside it... Not sure what to make of it.


That reminds me of the time when I went to the local game store when it was going out of business. They had a copy of Super Mario Galaxy 1 for like $14 so I went to buy it and they didn't even have the disc for it. That was prob a year ago and I'm still mad about it lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2020)

So my job didn't give me any hours for next week, then scheduled me to work 40 hours the following week, and now I've just seen that the week after _that, _they've scheduled me for 8 hours

Wut


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2020)

I still can't believe we already made it halfway through the year. There's just no ****ing way


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Why am I so unmotivated on NH now? 400 something hours and even though there's new fish and bugs, I don't even have the motivation to get them. ;;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why am I so unmotivated on NH now? 400 something hours and even though there's new fish and bugs, I don't even have the motivation to get them. ;;


It's probably time to take a break! I didn't play at all for about a week and have been getting back into it a little. It feels less like a chore now than it did just a month or so ago.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2020)

Damn, it's catchy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2020)

Also holy ****, I'm now at the part where I get to play as Phoenix Wright in the Apollo Justice game. Hearing the music and seeing Phoenix's reactions makes me remember when I played these games, years back. Think it was the Justice For All one.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 2, 2020)

I think I'm starting to hyperfixiate on Spongebob, specifically the character oh no
He's just so cute and happy!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 2, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I wanted to buy a copy of Skyrim at a secondhand store, but turned out there was a copy of Sims 3 inside it... Not sure what to make of it.



Omg this reminded me when I went to GameStop and I found a VERY specific game I wanted, Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny. I've been to several GameStops looking for that game and they always had Frontier, the other RF game for the Wii. An employee even looked on their online data base and couldn't find it anywhere in my state.

Well at GameStop they keep all the games behind the counter, so ya know, people don't go stealing games. So I brought the ORIGINAL cover to the person at the counter, not the fake printed GS cover they sometimes put in the cases, and the dude couldn't find the game at all. I was so mad.

Not only that, but my dad tried to buy a game for an Xbox or somethin and they couldn't find that game either. Like damn GameStop manage your inventory better :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2020)

Damn, why the hell does Mr. Wright have to pay for stuff that he wasn't even responsible for lmfao


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2020)

I spend way too much time on electronics. There are so many books I could read, but I only like reading novels at night.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm spending too much time on this forum now... I could be playing video games instead... or watching Youtube... or Netflix... But noooooo I have to browse an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm gonna make the mistake of misidentifying ohare, seastar and clockwise a lot until the change their avatars ^_^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 2, 2020)

Pickle cupcakes:







	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020

She did use dill. Woulds be very different with a sweet gherkin, or bread and butter chips.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

i've been leaving out blueberries for the chipmunk in my backyard. it's literally the highlight of my day, every day.
i have tried leaving him other treats but the only thing he seems to like is blueberries.



Spoiler: pic of chippy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

Ughghghghghhh why can't the stylus get here today, I really want to try it out. Also hoping I don't have to return it cause I read a few reviews saying that theirs came with a defect and it had to be returned and replaced (why would they send out something that's defective anyways, especially something so simply made??).

I'm also stumped with the drawing I'm working on right now, I kinda just want to finish coloring it in and not even worry about shading. Prob because I'm just so excited to start using my tablet for drawing. Idk what to do


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 2, 2020)

Astroneer is cute! You get to play as a chubby astronaut and theres little to no danger in the world perfect for me since I suck at most survival games

I still manage to die a lot. By stranding myself on a planet. Or falling into a ravine. Or running out of air. Okay maybe it has got a little danger.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

I was taking a shower a bit ago and something started to come down in my face, thought it was a gnat but after close examination it was a really, really tiny spider coming down from his web.

Like that spider could've gone LITERALLY anywhere but instead he was like "oohohoooo a person washing their hair, mind if I take a peek?"


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

I might be thinking about joining yet another virtual pet website.


----------



## Misha (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm terrified and I feel like I'm doing everything wrong, yet I am doing nothing to help it get better, or even doing things that make it worse.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 3, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I wanted to buy a copy of Skyrim at a secondhand store, but turned out there was a copy of Sims 3 inside it... Not sure what to make of it.


Yoooo something similar happened to my mom! She went and got a game from Wal-Mart (Sea of Thieves I think) and it was fully wrapped in the plastic and everything. Opened it and she found two quick trip coupons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

Who the heck's idea was it to have Spongebob live in a pineapple anyways??  lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

Doing my best to get into KAT-TUN's music but I kinda wish they'd not have that "rap rock" thing they have going on in some bops. They are cute and I like their TV shows etc. though. Also part why I'm not too much into Arashi that much either o3o




xSuperMario64x said:


> I was taking a shower a bit ago and something started to come down in my face, thought it was a gnat but after close examination it was a really, really tiny spider coming down from his web.
> 
> Like that spider could've gone LITERALLY anywhere but instead he was like "oohohoooo a person washing their hair, mind if I take a peek?"


I'm impressed you didn't like run like hell for that.. I'd for sure.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2020)

I just finished Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney. 

Holy. ****. I thought the storyline was hella good. Some parts I was just awestruck. 

Justice: 1
Criminals: 0


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I'm impressed you didn't like run like hell for that.. I'd for sure.


Luckily I'm not really afraid of spiders so it wasn't too big of a deal. Although I did kill it like immediately lol I didn't want a bug tryna crawl on me in the shower.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Luckily I'm not really afraid of spiders so it wasn't too big of a deal. Although I did kill it like immediately lol I didn't want a bug tryna crawl on me in the shower.


Yeah fair enough I'd either just killed it or ran for my life.. I hate those small ones especially with long legs  Idm tarantulas though


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

bakanishi's bday tomorrow huehuehue


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Dang, I slept for like 12 hours... lol .-.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 3, 2020)

Me applying for the same job that turned me down a month ago


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2020)

Is it just me, or does anyone else make up a song about germs and then just jam out to it while disinfecting stuff? You know, the whole dancing and jumping around while imitating guitar shreds and saying, "Disinfecting germs, na-na-na-naaaa!" 

... Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else make up a song about germs and then just jam out to it while disinfecting stuff? You know, the whole dancing and jumping around while imitating guitar shreds and saying, "Disinfecting germs, na-na-na-naaaa!"
> 
> ... Please tell me I'm not the only one.


you're not alone. I love to dance and move while cleaning. Singing and whistling while I do it makes it seem to go by quicker


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 3, 2020)

I'd like to see what a Japanese orchestra could do with Toccata and Fugue in d minor.



Lady Timpani said:


> Me applying for the same job that turned me down a month ago


Is that Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

crap weather crap weather


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

I was messaging a friend and tried to get a message through, but autocorrect changed it to “looks like you were able to get the samurai”

 LOL WTF, that sounds like something some guy would say to Aku after he finally defeats Samurai Jack or something.  Definitely not what I was trying to say.  I’m going to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Come to think of it, my bleach sometime ago looks like some 90s/00s JE idol as well c;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to see what a Japanese orchestra could do with Toccata and Fugue in d minor.
> 
> 
> Is that Christina Aguilera?


Yes, it is haha


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't want to go to bed past sunrise this time.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Why do I find it hard to accept myself irl?
I know it’s my anxiety, insecurity and low self esteem
And sometimes I accept myself as a trash bin...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why do I find it hard to accept myself irl?
> I know it’s my anxiety, insecurity and low self esteem
> And sometimes I accept myself as a trash bin...


Why is this literally me ;-;


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

i’ve been thinking of utilizing the island journal on here just for documentation but i already have my own personal journal so i likely won’t - besides, i don’t really do anything interesting


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

xara said:


> i’ve been thinking of utilizing the island journal on here just for documentation but i already have my own personal journal so i likely won’t - besides, i don’t really do anything interesting


Yeah... I dunno I preferred the blog service that was on 2.0 causes I mostly did posts about random things rather than my island in general.

And yeah I basically do my dailies, fish/swim/bug catching and then leave it lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 5, 2020)

why must i wake up at 5am and then not be able to get back to sleep

im sleepy -^-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Can I pull off wearing a hat?
> 
> Should I grow my hair out?
> 
> ...


- yes
- yes
- hopefully
- tmi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2020)

Pastor: "I'm proud to be an American, but more importantly I'm proud to be..."

Me: "...a citizen of Earth--"

Pastor:: "... a citizen of the kingdom of heaven."

Me: "....oh."


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> - yes
> - yes
> - hopefully
> - tmi


Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

Also idfk why that one post from ocelot showed up I clicked on recent post LMAO sorry for bumping it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Can I pull off wearing a hat?
> 
> Should I grow my hair out?
> 
> ...


Idk what the last sentence means and I don't wanna know


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk what the last sentence means and I don't wanna know


Stuff we shouldn't really post here lmao.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Stuff we shouldn't really post here lmao.


Figured lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 5, 2020)

Kanye claims to be running for president...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Kanye claims to be running for president...


I know he said he was going to in like 2024 or whatever, is he actually running this year or


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know he said he was going to in like 2024 or whatever, is he actually running this year or


I think there's a very high probability it's just a publicity stunt, but on twitter last night he said he was running. I think it can only be as a write-in candidate at this point, though, unless I'm mistaken. I guess we shall see.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think there's a very high probability it's just a publicity stunt, but on twitter last night he said he was running. I think it can only be as a write-in candidate at this point, though, unless I'm mistaken. I guess we shall see.


Hmm, alright


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

I remember seeing a photo of giant isopods eating Doritos and it was great


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I remember seeing a photo of giant isopods eating Doritos and it was great


Wha-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I remember seeing a photo of giant isopods eating Doritos and it was great


Yea they're so cute <333


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know he said he was going to in like 2024 or whatever, is he actually running this year or


It's prob a joke tbh 

I think that he and Trump are actually friends lmaoooo


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I remember seeing a photo of giant isopods eating Doritos and it was great









Were you talking about this timeless classic?​


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Were you talking about this timeless classic?​


You know it, glad to see another man/woman/whomstever sorry cause idk all of these things of culture


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 5, 2020)

Nail polish nooo stop chipping off ;-;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 6, 2020)

Beef Fudge


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Beef Fudge


Do you have a vegan/vegetarian option?

Also RIP Ennio Morricone.. Can't say I've heard a lot or is a superfan, but hey he's done so much iconic work, man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I remember seeing a photo of giant isopods eating Doritos and it was great


It's funny cause as soon as they announced the diving update I was like OH MAN IT'S TIME TO GO HUNT FOR GIANT ISOPODS

I actually haven't played NH since the update was released but ya better bet I'm gonna be hunting for those bois once I get on there 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

I've watched this video so many times, someone pls help I can't stop laughing at it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2020)

The DL-6 incident. 

DL = Dad Loss.

Holy ****. Thanks random Youtube comment.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2020)

Really wish I was at the beach rn

Addendum: wish it was safe to be at the beach


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2020)

Highkey want to sell all of my worldly possessions and travel the country in a renovated schoolbus like the hippie vagabond I am deep inside.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Highkey want to sell all of my worldly possessions and travel the country in a renovated schoolbus like the hippie vagabond I am deep inside.


Sometimes when I'm driving I think "what would happen if I just kept going" instead of going home


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've watched this video so many times, someone pls help I can't stop laughing at it



I keep refreshing the page so I can watch it over and over again

Couch chairs are more comfortable if you sit in them wrong or sideways


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Sometimes when I'm driving I think "what would happen if I just kept going" instead of going home


Lol same.

I’m legit serious about this though. Like, I’ve been in the rabbit hole of families that live full-time in tiny homes and skoolies all day. Looking into the financial aspect of it too, I legitimately think that it’s something I could swing. Sigh....one day


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Lol same.
> 
> I’m legit serious about this though. Like, I’ve been in the rabbit hole of families that live full-time in tiny homes and skoolies all day. Looking into the financial aspect of it too, I legitimately think that it’s something I could swing. Sigh....one day


Honestly I wouldn't mind living in a tiny home if it were just me and some pets; skoolies especially are so cool, I love watching the shows on HGTV where they make tiny homes, especially when they do those. I hope you get to live your dream someday. o:


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2020)

Jodie Comer reading a love letter from Vita to Virginia... I'm gay


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Honestly I wouldn't mind living in a tiny home if it were just me and some pets; skoolies especially are so cool, I love watching the shows on HGTV where they make tiny homes, especially when they do those. I hope you get to live your dream someday. o:


Yeah it’s definitely a lifestyle better suited to a single person or a couple and some pets. Idk how sustainable it would be when you start throwing babies/kids into the mix (another dream of mine).
But yeah, thank you for your positive energy friend! Let’s all achieve our wanderlust, hippie dreams!!!


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2020)

I wonder if anyone out there is actually having a fantastic 2020


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Nox said:


> I wonder if anyone out there is actually having a fantastic 2020



Now I’m just imagining some guy who made it rich this year taking a boating vacation on a boat made out of gold, keeping a storage of food and necessities, and island-hopping to replenish everything he needs and oh god it’s King Dedede isn’t it?  King Dedede is finally having a good time while the rest of us suffer!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Do you have a vegan/vegetarian option?
> 
> Also RIP Ennio Morricone.. Can't say I've heard a lot or is a superfan, but hey he's done so much iconic work, man


Here's beeless honey.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I feel tempted to make garbage nonsense pictures in MS Paint, but I'm not doing that unless I have a purpose for them, which I don't right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

me: hmmm let's see if they sell that one bag someplace
*browses online flea market site*
lot: BUY 14 OF THEM RIGHT MEOW

.. uh chill lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I’m legit serious about this though. Like, I’ve been in the rabbit hole of families that live full-time in tiny homes and skoolies all day. Looking into the financial aspect of it too, I legitimately think that it’s something I could swing. Sigh....one day


I've been wanting to do something similar for quite a long time now (except instead of a school bus I would be living out of a VW bus lol). Been trying to think of what kinda job I want out of college and I'm worried that it's gonna hold me back and now allow me to travel like I want to. I'm hoping to get a job that pays pretty well and save up a bunch of money so I can just ditch it for a while and go out on my own. It really does sound like a blessing.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 7, 2020)

Honestly instead of living in a bus I would love it if this universe just let me run off in to the wilderness and live in a tiny hut in the middle of nowhere with no societal expectations. The only obligations I would have would be to fill my bird-feeders and maybe bake bread and that's it.

Ok I would still like wi-fi, electricity and plumbing but other than that_ sign me up please_​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

i honestly dont know what a tv pizza is but i want one


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2020)

I think this notorious rock n' roll headbanging will give me headaches eventually....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder if the composer for Banjo-Kazooie is the same composer for DK64 (they're both Rare games after all). The music for the Gloomy Galleon ship ruins sound suspiciously similar to something in Banjo-Kazooie. They definitely have the same instruments.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder if the composer for Banjo-Kazooie is the same composer for DK64 (they're both Rare games after all). The music for the Gloomy Galleon ship ruins sound suspiciously similar to something in Banjo-Kazooie. They definitely have the same instruments.


And both are water themed so maybe? Wouldn't surprise me heh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder if the composer for Banjo-Kazooie is the same composer for DK64 (they're both Rare games after all). The music for the Gloomy Galleon ship ruins sound suspiciously similar to something in Banjo-Kazooie. They definitely have the same instruments.



Looks like we’ll need to call Mystery Inc. for this case. (LOL I’m sorry I—)

—-

I’m having a good day today.  Now just need to figure out if I have enough time for video games before I leave...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Been a while since I posted anywhere other than the basement or museum


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 7, 2020)

I have no idea what to think about my luck with animal crossing. Yeah it’s cool and all to be able to catch super rare stuff like nothing but what’s the fun in that? It was hyped and exciting for me at first but it’s charm is just going away. It’s not really fun to have it feel like it’s handed to you on a silver platter


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I have no idea what to think about my luck with animal crossing. Yeah it’s cool and all to be able to catch super rare stuff like nothing but what’s the fun in that? It was hyped and exciting for me at first but it’s charm is just going away. It’s not really fun to have it feel like it’s handed to you on a silver platter


Aw..


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder if the composer for Banjo-Kazooie is the same composer for DK64 (they're both Rare games after all). The music for the Gloomy Galleon ship ruins sound suspiciously similar to something in Banjo-Kazooie. They definitely have the same instruments.


Yes, both game's music composed by Grant Kirkhope. Very great work!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 7, 2020)

Nox said:


> I wonder if anyone out there is actually having a fantastic 2020


i wouldnt call it fantastic but 2020s probably been my best year in a while lol, just getting all this time to reflect on things is really helping me clear my mind


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)

Other young ladies' beds:




My bed:






Aka my bed is way cooler


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Other young ladies' beds:
> View attachment 283979
> 
> My bed:
> ...


Cat is lying on bed B over bed A for a reason.

I remember I had a Spongebob pillow as well as a Spongebob blanket but they are long gone now. Btw that odyssey blanket looks amazing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2020)

Did an impulse buy and bought the Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy. 

I mean, I've seen playthroughs of the cases so I know what's gonna happen. I guess I just wanna have my own experience haha.
Not as psyched as I was when I bought the Apollo Justice one since I didn't know **** was gonna go down like that... so dunno if I'm gonna regret buying this one or not


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Other young ladies' beds:
> View attachment 283979
> 
> My bed:
> ...



Your best has a fluffy cat on it, OFCOURSE it's better. My bed looks nothin like the first pic, it's full of stuffed animals and blankets. I am so AdultingTM. Also are those dream catchers on the wall?

I accidentally unwatched ALL of my watched threads like a dumb-dumb I think I got the important ones like the Collectable Lineup Timeline and the pricing guide, but I know I had like, 12 threads I was watching. I can't remember what they all were thou.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Ya know? Leopard seals get a bad rap. They’re super cool dino-seals but all everyone thinks is that they’re evil penguin eaters! As such, I have elected to be a leopard seal part-time on this forum.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 8, 2020)

wishing my overthinking problem can just go away


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Lattecakes said:


> wishing my overthinking problem can just go away


same


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

If I don't fix my sleeping schedule now, then _*when?*_


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2020)

Dunno if japanese debit cards/bus cards etc are like 1 cm smaller than ours but uh I might have a problem lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Your best has a fluffy cat on it, OFCOURSE it's better. My bed looks nothin like the first pic, it's full of stuffed animals and blankets. I am so AdultingTM. Also are those dream catchers on the wall?


I would have more stuffed animals on my bed but I tend to lie in my bed a lot when I'm not doing anything at home so I just decorated it with a few blankets and pillows. Also yeah I have three dream catchers on the wall, one of them is a really big one with a picture in the middle!

In speaking of dream catchers I just found this one online and now I really want it:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would have more stuffed animals on my bed but I tend to lie in my bed a lot when I'm not doing anything at home so I just decorated it with a few blankets and pillows. Also yeah I have three dream catchers on the wall, one of them is a really big one with a picture in the middle!
> 
> In speaking of dream catchers I just found this one online and now I really want it:
> 
> View attachment 284325


ahhhh rainbows i want it too... <3

and yeah i've a dreamcatcher also with a pic of janis joplin my mom tuck there xD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 8, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Did an impulse buy and bought the Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy.
> 
> I mean, I've seen playthroughs of the cases so I know what's gonna happen. I guess I just wanna have my own experience haha.
> Not as psyched as I was when I bought the Apollo Justice one since I didn't know **** was gonna go down like that... so dunno if I'm gonna regret buying this one or not


The original trilogy is really great so I hope you enjoy actually playing it!! I knew the plots of the last two games but still had a ton of fun playing them. Also as much as I like AJ it kind of has narrative issues with Phoenix just totally stealing Apollo's thunder there at the end, and nothing like that really happens in the original trilogy; I think the plot is more tightly written.

Anyway I hope you have fun with it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

I want to recount the story of me and fizzy skittles. One time at Walmart, I saw a new type of skittles: fizzy skittles. Thinking that they would be like zots (an amazing sour/fizzy candy y’all should try), I bought a couple packs. Short answer: they were not like zots. Long answer: they barely fizzed and tasted awful. All the flavors tasted like they were dipped in the ocean. The flavors that stick out in my mind are: cherry (tasted like cough syrup dipped in the ocean) and the green flavor whose name escapes my mind (tasted like the ocean dipped in the ocean). Moral of the story: don’t buy fizzy skittles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)

I really want to get a set of white 100% cotton sheets, but when I look at walmart's website they've got mostly sheets that are like 400-600 thread count so they're out of my ideal price range. I don't need a super nice set of sheets, I'm buying the sheets so I can tie-dye them. Ideally I'd like to spend about $15-25, not $55-65 lmao.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> The original trilogy is really great so I hope you enjoy actually playing it!! I knew the plots of the last two games but still had a ton of fun playing them. Also as much as I like AJ it kind of has narrative issues with Phoenix just totally stealing Apollo's thunder there at the end, and nothing like that really happens in the original trilogy; I think the plot is more tightly written.
> 
> Anyway I hope you have fun with it!



Thanks! And I think I'm enjoying it so far! At the part where Edgeworth decides that Mia Fey didn't die instantly... the hell is it with him and updated autopsy reports LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Why am I awake? That is all.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2020)

...so a story from my local town recently made national news (not saying what it was for privacy reasons obvs) and it’s honestly startling how big of a deal the media made it out to be vs how big of a deal it actually was. They sensationalized it WAY out of proportion.

You know how you take everything the media says at face value until they report on something that you’re actually well-versed in? Yeah, I guess the message here is to take everything the media says with an entire shaker of salt.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> ...so a story from my local town recently made national news (not saying what it was for privacy reasons obvs) and it’s honestly startling how big of a deal the media made it out to be vs how big of a deal it actually was. They sensationalized it WAY out of proportion.
> 
> You know how you take everything the media says at face value until they report on something that you’re actually well-versed in? Yeah, I guess the message here is to take everything the media says with an entire shaker of salt.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 9, 2020)

I just wanna let y’all know that tornadoes don’t exactly sound like freight trains. Have y’all heard that about tornadoes? Well they don’t. They sound like CHAINSAWS. That was a fun 3 months in a super 8.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

*That moment when the database encounters an error and the basement is unavailable*

Villain: “Quickly, while they’re trapped in the basement, release the dragons!”

Oh no, looks like we have to deal with dragons...

*room starts flooding*

Well, that can’t be good...

*Loose electrical wires snap from the ceiling*

Well... crap


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 9, 2020)

Why do people dislike when women cut their hair...? Do you get emotionally attached to other people’s hair? Does hair define you as a person not as a style? Why doesn’t this apply to males?????


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> ...so a story from my local town recently made national news (not saying what it was for privacy reasons obvs) and it’s honestly startling how big of a deal the media made it out to be vs how big of a deal it actually was. They sensationalized it WAY out of proportion.
> 
> You know how you take everything the media says at face value until they report on something that you’re actually well-versed in? Yeah, I guess the message here is to take everything the media says with an entire shaker of salt.


We just get a bunch of tweakers. Sometimes we unfortunately have to clean up after them. One is a funny lady that likes sleeping in our grass between a parking lot and a at least 4 lanes of traffic. She does yell at the traffic to go away.


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

ashleigh’s a meanie


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2020)

i swear some people can't just organize themselves like bruthur...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Gee, I love hearing Callie and Pearl from far away.
(I broke my headphones and sorry if you don't understand my joke)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 9, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thanks! And I think I'm enjoying it so far! At the part where Edgeworth decides that Mia Fey didn't die instantly... the hell is it with him and updated autopsy reports LOL


Yay that's great! Lmao I love Edgeworth but he annoyed me so much with that. Also the first game was the only one I went totally blind into, so I was really broken up when Mia died lmao. I thought she was so cool.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

my mom surprised me with a marshal plushie that she ordered online. i was so shocked that i literally started crying



Spoiler


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles X didn't deserve the Wii U. I wonder how much more popular it would have been if it was a Switch release instead.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2020)

can Von Karma just shut tf up like bruh what an arrogant ass


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 9, 2020)

I can't believe I'm just sitting here, still, without moving much, but the planet I inhabit is moving 1,000 miles per hour... I know this is relative to the size of the planet but... oh well... life goes on.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2020)

I like how when someone on my friends list changes their avatar, I can almost always tell who it is just by looking at the avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)

I low-key wanna get up and go get a hot dog or smth. I know it's almost midnight but I'm hungry


----------



## Ciary (Jul 10, 2020)

I wonder if new horizons will ever have an update that isn't: "this was in new leaf. now it is in new horizons too"


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

I need to sleep, but it’s proving difficult to do, lol.

Also, I think I just did a 360 on avatar choice.  I’m back to one I’ve used before.  But I honestly love this one, and it looks better now that my signature and collectible lineup are finalized.


----------



## dedenne (Jul 10, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> can Von Karma just shut tf up like bruh what an arrogant ass


franziska or manfred? lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Supreme pizzas (better yet, any pizza with veggies on it besides black olives) should be illegal.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2020)

My dad like to give villagers random clothes he finds as presents. On the one hand, it’s adorable. On the other hand he’s RUINING their wardrobes and Diana almost exclusively runs around in the ugly-butt clover tank he gave her.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 10, 2020)

I laid my head down next to my cat's and she immediately pressed her face against mine and started purring


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s only 9:30 p.m.  Why am I tired?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I got a bubble tea today! The first one in like 4 months! _Oh how I missed them _


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

I just spent $53 on a rainbow/gay pride sweatshirt.

Why am I like this lmaooo


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 11, 2020)

My mom made me cats out of socks randomly and plans to make me another when she finds fuzzy ones.  I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!!





Meet Snuff (left) and Caper (right). They're boyfriends.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just spent $53 on a rainbow/gay pride sweatshirt.
> 
> Why am I like this lmaooo


If I blew $53 right now, it would probably be on an old dvd box set.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If I blew $53 right now, it would probably be on an old dvd box set.


I don't blame you. I've been wanting to buy all 13 seasons of King of the Hill on DVD for a while now but instead I'm spending money on clothes (as usual lol whoops).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't blame you. I've been wanting to buy all 13 seasons of King of the Hill on DVD for a while now but instead I'm spending money on clothes (as usual lol whoops).


WB sets sometimes leave an episode off a disc. Just found one ep that wouldn't play on my season one of Freakazoid.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Why am I so... nocturnal?


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

that kid who bullied me in elementary was rlly ugly


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Pride sweaters are the best, I still have the one I bought last year 

Also hhhh might have to contact mail again.. please don't dump my stuff in the seaaaaa.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 11, 2020)

I can't believe it's been five years since Iwata passed away.


----------



## dedenne (Jul 11, 2020)

i need to be productive but honestly lying down on the floor is so much more fun


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

I had no idea people were comparing two gym leaders to Pearl and Marina...
Huh... You learn new things everyday...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2020)

_"Alright, fine! Tell me then, what even is the difference between a pessimist and a realist?"

"Gladly. One believes that nothing good will come out of anything, while the other actually knows that nothing good will come out of anything!"_


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

man now i definitely am glad i dont care about visual kei music these days man so much ugh lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 11, 2020)

@Saltyy


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

dedenne said:


> i need to be productive but honestly lying down on the floor is so much more fun


Put this on my tombstone.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Saltyy View attachment 285699


my old username on some forum was snowfrosti so wow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

TetraBitGaming: *uploads a video questioning whether he could beat Super Mario 64 with the DK Bongos*

Me: "This is it. This is the pinnacle of supreme Super Mario 64 gameplay."


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TetraBitGaming: *uploads a video questioning whether he could beat Super Mario 64 with the DK Bongos*
> 
> Me: "This is it. This is the pinnacle of supreme Super Mario 64 gameplay."



LOL, that would be both hilarious and awesome to watch, ngl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2020)

LMFAO I GOT ON A HIGHWAY LOL FUNNEST **** I EVER DONE MOM LOOKED LIKE SHE WAS BOUT TO PISS HERSELF **** YEAH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> LMFAO I GOT ON A HIGHWAY LOL FUNNEST **** I EVER DONE MOM LOOKED LIKE SHE WAS BOUT TO PISS HERSELF **** YEAH


Oh man I was driving home from a haircut and I saw what was 100% someone who lost a bet involving fantasy football. It was amazing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2020)

Loool, this vision problem of mine is not good.  I can’t stay up late anymore without feeling tired either.  Think I am becoming old.  : P


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 11, 2020)

why does it feel that everyone is better than me at everything i do? (videogames , drawings)

do i actually suck or is it my lack of effort for everything?


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

I feel so much better after talking to my cousins after a while, finally got to break the ice a bit.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

I love that Celtic Woman has a song that sounds epic but when you translate it it’s a silly song about anthropomorphic seaweed (it’s called dúlamán)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Also, I need to tell y’all something funny about YouTube’s system of handling child channels and cheapy kids content. Some fairy tale channels have gone to saying that they’re “stories for teenagers” and pasting *extremely *flimsy content warning screens.  It’s obvious that this is slop made for 5 year olds to play a gajillion times but the monitors don’t seem to care about it, while excellent fan content from series like Kirby get flagged automatically.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020





just to show how paper-thin this is, here’s a “content warning” on one such video.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Decided to freshen up hair bleach and now I look like Hideaki Takizawa from the 2000s


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also, I need to tell y’all something funny about YouTube’s system of handling child channels and cheapy kids content. Some fairy tale channels have gone to saying that they’re “stories for teenagers” and pasting *extremely *flimsy content warning screens.  It’s obvious that this is slop made for 5 year olds to play a gajillion times but the monitors don’t seem to care about it, while excellent fan content from series like Kirby get flagged automatically.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Bruh that's straight up lying-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also, I need to tell y’all something funny about YouTube’s system of handling child channels and cheapy kids content. Some fairy tale channels have gone to saying that they’re “stories for teenagers” and pasting *extremely *flimsy content warning screens.  It’s obvious that this is slop made for 5 year olds to play a gajillion times but the monitors don’t seem to care about it, while excellent fan content from series like Kirby get flagged automatically.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me.

COPPA is ruining YouTube 
Kirby gets instantly taken to the last floor of hecc also known as YT kids except Kirby is for all ages frick you YT 
And then some brainless 3 yr old garbage is somehow on regular YT 
This is an insult to Kirby and all he stands for 

Petition for Kirby to manage YT 
He would pay food channels extra


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> COPPA is ruining YouTube
> Kirby gets instantly taken to the last floor of hecc also known as YT kids except Kirby is for all ages frick you YT
> ...


I mean, I hate that this had to happen-blame elsagate. YouTube’s handling is awful but peeps have to monitor their kids content!


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> why does it feel that everyone is better than me at everything i do? (videogames , drawings)
> 
> do i actually suck or is it my lack of effort for everything?



You don't suck and it isn't a lack of effort. The problem is that you're comparing yourself to other people. There is always going to be someone better than you at every hobby that you have. You don't need to be the best. You should just enjoy it and try not to worry about what other people are doing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, I hate that this had to happen-blame elsagate. YouTube’s handling is awful but peeps have to monitor their kids content!


Yep 

also I'm not convinced little kids would even bother to read the "warning" on screen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yep
> 
> also I'm not convinced little kids would even bother to read the "warning" on screen


Just looking at the comments on those videos, there’s at least 50 little kids who think they’re sooo cool for watching these stories. There’s also 50 more that are most likely lying about their age.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just looking at the comments on those videos, there’s at least 50 little kids who think they’re sooo cool for watching these stories. There’s also 50 more that are most likely lying about their age.


If that doesnt scream
"Money cash grab aimed at 3 year olds"
then I don't know what does


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also, I need to tell y’all something funny about YouTube’s system of handling child channels and cheapy kids content. Some fairy tale channels have gone to saying that they’re “stories for teenagers” and pasting *extremely *flimsy content warning screens.  It’s obvious that this is slop made for 5 year olds to play a gajillion times but the monitors don’t seem to care about it, while excellent fan content from series like Kirby get flagged automatically.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> ...



I know the discussion on this topic is kinda serious, but I just want to say... that warning graphic? Can we start using that exact one in horror movies and games. I feel it would improve the experience.​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I know the discussion on this topic is kinda serious, but I just want to say... that warning graphic? Can we start using that exact one in horror movies and games. I feel it would improve the experience.​


Yea, we should get a petition going for it!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 12, 2020)

Do not ever trust someone with this gamer pic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 286334
> Do not ever trust someone with this gamer pic


what did they do to you?

who do I kill?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what did they do to you?
> 
> who do I kill?


It’s just a general rule


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s just a general rule


what?

can I have context?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 12, 2020)

even r/xbox knows


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 12, 2020)

There’s times where I don’t want to be myself.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> There’s times where I don’t want to be myself.


It might help to hear that everyone feels like this at times. You're not alone in feeling this way.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

You know whenever it’s a Sunday and you get cozy so you end up taking a nap?  Yeah, those times are the best.


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You know whenever it’s a Sunday and you get cozy so you end up taking a nap?  Yeah, those times are the best.


I wish I could take a nap but my housemates can never stfu


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Nox said:


> I wish I could take a nap but my housemates can never stfu



I’m sorry about that.  Between your housemates and the store you work at, it seems like you can‘t catch a break :/


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Feeling pensive tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2020)

Do I go to bed and draw while listening to random yt vids or do I stay at my computer desk and draw while watching Spongebob?

Every night. The true dilemma.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2020)

The entire US: literally falling apart, extremely polarized politics, #defundpolice, coronavirus, riots, racial tensions

Me: just hiding, drawing, watching Spongebob, looking for wah eggs on my fav forum


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 13, 2020)

been rewatching foster's home for imaginary friends and im like 99% positive that frankie was never a real person and is actually madame foster's imaginary friend


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> been rewatching foster's home for imaginary friends and im like 99% positive that frankie was never a real person and is actually madame foster's imaginary friend



Loool, this would be hilarious if true.  XD


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 13, 2020)

I think it’s funny how I literally spend hours a day on this game and on this forum where we just completely idolize tiny electronic creatures


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 13, 2020)

I hope Nintendo put Animal Crossing gamecube on the switch at some point.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> I hope Nintendo put Animal Crossing gamecube on the switch at some point.


omg yes pleaseeeee or lets go to the city

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> The entire US: literally falling apart, extremely polarized politics, #defundpolice, coronavirus, riots, racial tensions
> 
> Me: just hiding, drawing, watching Spongebob, looking for wah eggs on my fav forum


me: playing this mmorpg, watching  johnny's entertainment stuff, eating junk food


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I just jailed a grasshopper cuz it was annoying me in NH >:3


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 13, 2020)

I found out I got Submechanophobia.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I wanna bring up a story about Cracker Barrel. (Before you go on: Yesh, I know about Brad’s Wife). When I was little, my favorite restaurant was Cracker Barrel. Luckily, we live in relatively close proximity to one. When I saw the sign to it, I would shout something to the tune of “hair hers harr,” and cry if we drove past it. I still sometimes say hair hers harr when I find something I’m looking for. It’s not my absolute favorite restaurant now food-wise (that would go to Longhorn Steakhouse) but it’s the restaurant that I have the fondest memories of.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 13, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

what if nothing existed

what if i fall off a cliff, fall in a deep pool of water and drown

is it really free real estate

what if there was a crossover between acnh and splatoon 2 where zipper t. bunny and mr. grizz teamed up and stole everyone's eggs from bunny day and salmon run


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Debating if I want to give my account a Xenoblade aesthetic. Might try commissioning my avatar as a faced mechon, though that would probably get expensive.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 13, 2020)

klavier gavin klavier gavin klavier gavin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I have no wilderness survival training so if I did live like my avatar/namesake I’d probably get game ended super quick lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 13, 2020)

when you try your best and you don't succeed
when you get what you want, but not what you need


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have no wilderness survival training so if I did live like my avatar/namesake I’d probably get game ended super quick lol



damn honestly same plus I'm high maintenance af and I would die if I ran outta tp


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> damn honestly same plus I'm high maintenance af and I would die if I ran outta tp


I myself love the woods and wouldn’t mind trying out camping once but my guy lives in the forest 24/7 I’d hate to do that lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 14, 2020)

aaa I FINALLY finished the lineart for a sketch that I made like a week ago. I’ve been too lazy to work on it and now I feel very accomplished. hopefully I can get around to coloring it tomorrow ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2020)

Totally 100% bored.  Got tired of speedrunning Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX and found a good stopping place, and not sure what I want to do now.  Will probably end up watching Mob Psycho 100 or playing a different game.  Of course, I could always just work on my book some more... idk

I think I’m going to work on my book more to be productive because Wynaut.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

I had to put on an older pair of broken headphones since my current pair got worse.
Even though I knew this older pair makes everything sound bizarre, I decided I would just live with that and keep my playlist going.
Well... now I have heard Ready As I'll Ever Be with almost none of the lyrics. These headphones are amazing in a weird way, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2020)

I hope I have the patience to do this 13 times more...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2020)

So found out why I kept getting that goddamn Mariya Takeuchi song all the time in youtube rec's.. apparently it was some algorithm crap taht was going on... I listened to that song once bc I co-worker played it for me and it definitely did not deserve the hype honestly.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 14, 2020)

Nintendo needs to realize that people love their IPs and feel disappointed when they put minimal effort into their games. Yes, they're primarily for children. Still, kids don't need to be constantly coddled, their hands don't need to be held throughout the whole game. Let them, no, let us explore without being told what to do and where to go. Don't strip the game to it's bare minimum; instead, take chances and try something new. Having a formula is nice, but that doesn't mean that's the only thing  Nintendo can strictly do. There is so much potential. Bring excitement back into the games, have fun with them, give kids the games that they'll want to come back to when they're older again. Don't hold back, take those risks. Bring the love back.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



sheilaa said:


> So found out why I kept getting that goddamn Mariya Takeuchi song all the time in youtube rec's.. apparently it was some algorithm crap taht was going on... I listened to that song once bc I co-worker played it for me and it definitely did not deserve the hype honestly.


Plastic Love? Aw...did you not like it? Or was it just stuffed down your throat so much that you came to dislike it?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 14, 2020)

ordering indian food for dinner! haven’t had that in ages so I’m excited


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

i needa shower but im too lazy


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 14, 2020)

I was looking at shoes online by a certain brand and they started showing baby shoes and it just reminded me that I have baby fever real bad lmao


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 14, 2020)

Anybody remember this chaotic kid show?


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't need it now, but I just figured out the secret to remembering multiplication. It is all about patterns and remembering each number's specific pattern that correlates with each number in a complete number block. Let me explain!

A number block is all of the actual numbers: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
That is it, that is every number that we will ever need to remember and that we will use for arithmetic. Each of these numbers has a pattern that involves the other numbers. As we learn to count we learn the pattern of 1 (1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0) as well as 2 (2 4 6 8 0). As well learn more about the numbers we find out that 0 is always 0 and that 5's pattern is 5 0. Why is 5's pattern so simple? This is because five is clean, it is round, it is a half of a whole block; in other words, if you split a block in half you have five digits for each half. If you take away 0--since it always equals zero--your half blocks will look like this: 1 2 3 4 5 and 5 6 7 8 9

Alright. What about the other numbers though? Let's start with the next number in the sequence: 3. 3 has the most complicated pattern in the first half while 7 takes that mantel in the second half. This is because they are the quarters of the block, the middle men of the halfs, the _*odd*_ ones out. So what is 3's pattern? You might think 3 6 9. Yes! You are correct! For the first 3 numbers. What is the next number, the number that corresponds with 4? It's 2. How do I know this? Well, 3 times 4 is 12 and since 2 is our first digit we can conclude that the next number in 3's pattern is 2. Using this knowledge we can finish the pattern for each number in a block.

3.
3 6 9 2 5 8 1 4 7 0
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

How does this help with multiplication? Well, if you remember the order of this pattern, you can remember the first digit of your solution! 3 6 9 12 15 18 21 24 27 30 33 36 39 42 45 48 51 54 57 60 63... It all repeats!

Even better, 3 and 7 are the only complicated ones! Or rather, the only ones that have a new number for each digit of the block. 2, 4, 6, and 8 conversely, only have five numbers to remember. This is because these are even. They are the clean cuts of the even block; that is to say, they split into equal parts: 2. Let's work with 4.

4.
4 8 2 6 0 4 8 2 6 0
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

Remember when I said that 5 is the middle of the block? You know why else that is awesome? Because 5 6 7 8 9 is just 1 2 3 4 5 flipped! That means that the patterns are also just flipped! 1 is 9, 2 is 8, 3 is 7, and 4 is 6

6.
6 2 8 4 0 6 2 8 4 0
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

7.
7 4 1 8 5 2 9 6 3 0
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

8.
8 6 4 2 0 8 6 4 2 0
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

9.
9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

Another thing to note is that evens only use evens while odds use all numbers. This is because evens are a multiple of two and odds are a multiple of 1. What about 5? Well, 5 does use both evens (0) and odds (5). It is just a clean half equalling 2. You can say that 5 is to 2 as 2, 4, 6, and 8 are to 5 as 1, 3, 7, and 9 are to 10 as 0 is to 1.

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
2 4 6 8 0 2 4 6 8
3 6 9 2 5 8 1 4 7
4 8 2 6 0 4 8 2 6
5 0 5 0 5 0 5 0 5
6 2 8 4 0 6 2 8 4
7 4 1 8 5 7 4 1 8
8 6 4 2 0 8 6 4 2
9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1

Look! You can see the pattern repeating vertically and horizontally as well as a new pattern for diagonally when you block them all together! ₊·*◟(˶╹ꇴ╹˵)◜‧*･

Math is patterns and patterns are math. Wild.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

cucumberzest said:


> I don't need it now, but I just figured out the secret to remembering multiplication. It is all about patterns and remembering each number's specific pattern that correlates with each number in a complete number block. Let me explain!
> 
> A number block is all of the actual numbers: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
> That is it, that is every number that we will ever need to remember and that we will use for arithmetic. Each of these numbers has a pattern that involves the other numbers. As we learn to count we learn the pattern of 1 (1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0) as well as 2 (2 4 6 8 0). As well learn more about the numbers we find out that 0 is always 0 and that 5's pattern is 5 0. Why is 5's pattern so simple? This is because five is clean, it is round, it is a half of a whole block; in other words, if you split a block in half you have five digits for each half. If you take away 0--since it always equals zero--your half blocks will look like this: 1 2 3 4 5 and 5 6 7 8 9
> ...


Oh man I love this sorta thing. My dad showed us School House Rock when we were little to help us skip counting. I have so much nostalgia for “3 is the magic number”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2020)

I just realized that Kurb has my username in their shoutouts and i feel honored lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

I found my new favorite meme:






This reminds me, I actually have a Squidward plush somewhere but I have no clue where it could be lmao


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 15, 2020)

I feel like a total idiot... All this time, I never knew the 3DS could play DS games. I always assumed it couldn't. This just opened a world of possibilities for me to open my 3DS again.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 15, 2020)

My Wish order arrived today after a week... the estimated arrival was the end of September.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I feel like a total idiot... All this time, I never knew the 3DS could play DS games. I always assumed it couldn't. This just opened a world of possibilities for me to open my 3DS again.



Yeah, I’ve played a bunch of old DS Pokémon games and other DS games on the 3DS over the years.  I wouldn’t feel too bad about it though.  I’m sure there’s other people that were in the same boat!  Hoping you enjoy whatever you decide to play next.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I feel like a total idiot... All this time, I never knew the 3DS could play DS games. I always assumed it couldn't. This just opened a world of possibilities for me to open my 3DS again.


I wish you luck! I experienced most of the DS Kirby games on the 3DS and also played Pokémon white 2 on the system.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 15, 2020)

Spoiler:  



Heh heh... well, I just told my friend about how I lied to my mom and said she was going to that out of state college with me.

She said she would talk to her therapist about it.

Guess I gotta start working on writing that script for her and her mom now. They need to start practicing.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

you know i just noticed how low luffys ears look in my pfp and now its giving me crocker vibes lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

I may or may not have consumed an entire bag of Xtreme cheddar goldfish. 

This happens monthly at most so I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m feeling better now.  Don‘t know why I keep waking up with allergies on random days.  Definitely not fun.  At least it’s not anything worse.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 16, 2020)

Am I the only one who feels rude if I'm listening to music and I pause the song to go do something? I always feel like I gotta finish the song before I can go.

I know the song doesn't care if I pause it but it just feels... wrong. ​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I may or may not have consumed an entire bag of Xtreme cheddar goldfish.
> 
> This happens monthly at most so I'm sure it's fine.


I just got a bag of baby goldfish crackers a couple days ago. Word to the wise: if ya just want the plain goldfish cracker taste, buy the baby ones. You get like an ounce more for the same price!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

yes please move out of my town ugly ass villager like who invited u 



MapleSilver said:


> I may or may not have consumed an entire bag of Xtreme cheddar goldfish.
> 
> This happens monthly at most so I'm sure it's fine.



Yum! Now I'm craving for something cheddar flavored...


----------



## Dim (Jul 16, 2020)

Sigh... why do I even bother


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

Went on a bit of an online shopping spree and splurged on £200 worth of clothing and cosmetics. I should feel bad about that but I don't. Someone please cut up my credit card before I see something else cool, thanks.


----------



## Dim (Jul 16, 2020)

I still ****ing hate you. You've made a fool out of me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Went on a bit of an online shopping spree and splurged on £200 worth of clothing and cosmetics. I should feel bad about that but I don't. Someone please cut up my credit card before I see something else cool, thanks.


I wish this was me. Even if I have more than enough money and I find something I really love I always feel guilty after spending any amount of money over like $10. 

Then again I grew up never having any money so now that I have some I dont want to spend it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

Alright, that's it. Once this whole coronavirus pandemic rolls over, I'm going to go to a cosplay convention and dress up as Maya Fey. Literally, what got me into that idea was watching these people on YouTube dress up as the Ace Attorney cast lmao. It was flawless. I'd dress the part and change my ringtone to the Steel Samurai theme song for that day. 

TAKE THAT!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 16, 2020)

My aunt has the coronavirus now. I hope she’ll be ok...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> My aunt has the coronavirus now. I hope she’ll be ok...



I hope she'll be alright. <3 Wish you and your aunt the best.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I hope she'll be alright. <3 Wish you and your aunt the best.


Thank you


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 16, 2020)

Oreos on their own suck, they’re dry and the cream combined with the dryness isn’t a good texture combo but then they have milk? They’re just too good, idk how that works


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2020)

that feel when you wanna do something productive yet its almost midnight and so you try to work on your new leaf town but then realize that you're too tired to do that and a part of you just wants to drift off to sleep and dream about a fictional character you've been crushing on but then again you have just enough energy to type this all out -


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 17, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> that feel when you wanna do something productive yet its almost midnight and so you try to work on your new leaf town but then realize that you're too tired to do that and a part of you just wants to drift off to sleep and dream about a fictional character you've been crushing on but then again you have just enough energy to type this all out -


This is relatable and it’s scary...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> This is relatable and it’s scary...



Thank ****ing god im not the only one


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> that feel when you wanna do something productive yet its almost midnight and so you try to work on your new leaf town but then realize that you're too tired to do that and a part of you just wants to drift off to sleep and dream about a fictional character you've been crushing on but then again you have just enough energy to type this all out -


Basically me last night, minus the fictional character crush.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2020)

Just heard this gem from one of the neighbours kids: _"You're not looking after ME. I'm six. I don't need anyone to look after me." _

I'm home alone and laughing like a crazy person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

i really need to buy/sew a sleeping cap made of silk...


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

I feel more productive drawing while standing up, its weird.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

I feel hungry and sick at the same time... What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel hungry and sick at the same time... What exactly does that mean?


That you should eat something. Have something bland. Toast, bananas, crackers, and rice are the best food choices when you feel sick.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i really need to buy/sew a sleeping cap made of silk...



I knew someone who had one of those.
Super cute but they get sweaty very easily so if you sweat even a tiny bit in your sleep you're gonna wanna wash it very regularly.

*edit: I'm an idiot I thought you meant one of those classic triangular ones. Ignore me. :'D*​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I knew someone who had one of those.
> Super cute but they get sweaty very easily so if you sweat even a tiny bit in your sleep you're gonna wanna wash it very regularly.
> 
> *edit: I'm an idiot I thought you meant one of those classic triangular ones. Ignore me. :'D*​


Like yeah any shape is fine as long as it covers and is made of silk lol and no i dont sweat easily in fact i sometimes freeze during summer if cld enough aha


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

i remember back in the days when not all elements had been discovered and they had fun names like ununubium lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i remember back in the days when not all elements had been discovered and they had fun names like ununubium lol


Some elements still have fun names (at least in my opinion) like Ytterbium!

on a similar note, my chem 101 teacher gave us all a wallet-sized periodic table that I keep with me to this day (even though I’m more in a geology-geography-biology field)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oreos on their own suck, they’re dry and the cream combined with the dryness isn’t a good texture combo but then they have milk? They’re just too good, idk how that works


Ikr? My favorite thing to do with them is to just put a ton of them in a glass of milk and crush it up and mix it around MMMMMMMM it's so good


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Some elements still have fun names (at least in my opinion) like Ytterbium!
> 
> on a similar note, my chem 101 teacher gave us all a wallet-sized periodic table that I keep with me to this day (even though I’m more in a geology-geography-biology field)


Man I want one of these...

But yeah I mainly meant those placeholder names now they have boring names aha


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 17, 2020)

My friend is still passed out on the couch from last night and he is making the weirdest noises in his sleep. I took a video for when he wakes up haha.

I'm tempted to put my face really close to his face and scare him awake lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

I can't believe people are still making Zelda CDI videos in 2020. This is exactly what I needed today.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

You know what Pokémon analogy gets a bit under my skin? The idea that wonder/surprise trade is a lottery. It absolutely is NOT a lottery. It is a potluck. Think about it: it’s a bunch of people sharing around their catches/dishes. There are some people who slack big time and only send common mons/buy something cheap. There are some people who send out really good mons/make a good dish. There are people who send out perfect but illegitimate mons/order the best dishes but claim it as their own (maybe I haven’t seen that in a potluck but I see a ton of hackmons). A lottery just is a bunch of people putting in a smaller amount in the hopes of hitting the jackpot. I bet the ones who see it as a lottery are the ones putting weak mons in in hopes for a hackmon.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 17, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I can't believe people are still making Zelda CDI videos in 2020. This is exactly what I needed today.


Lmao what even?


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 18, 2020)

I can't recall feeling happy for consecutive days. Happiness is such a fleeting feeling. I guess change is the only constant


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm kinda annoyed because I need a shower again and it's mainly because I couldn't finish my previous one


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You know what Pokémon analogy gets a bit under my skin? The idea that wonder/surprise trade is a lottery. It absolutely is NOT a lottery. It is a potluck. Think about it: it’s a bunch of people sharing around their catches/dishes. There are some people who slack big time and only send common mons/buy something cheap. There are some people who send out really good mons/make a good dish. There are people who send out perfect but illegitimate mons/order the best dishes but claim it as their own (maybe I haven’t seen that in a potluck but I see a ton of hackmons). A lottery just is a bunch of people putting in a smaller amount in the hopes of hitting the jackpot. I bet the ones who see it as a lottery are the ones putting weak mons in in hopes for a hackmon.


My breeding leftovers are on par with or better than most hackmon.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 18, 2020)

My Paper Mario copy arrived today, I don't think I ever received a preordered game on time.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

No, no, I did _*not*_ mean Raichu. How dare you...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2020)

Note to self: Never sleep with wet/newly washed hair it will look ****ed up in the morning...had to use wax earlier to keep it down


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> My breeding leftovers are on par with or better than most hackmon.


I send my non-shiny breedjects via wonder/surprise trade, too! Ya just know it’s a hack when it’s shiny/a rare legendary/has perfect stats/is holding an amazing item/all of the above


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

i posted an art thread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2020)

_"Almost Christmas means it wasn't Christmas!"_


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

There's this outdoor cat in my neighborhood who looks almost exactly like my own cat. It's grey and really small like her, so it's probably feral. Keeps showing up near my house and scaring me into thinking my cat got loose outside. Hopefully my cat never sees it because the last time she saw a strange cat by the window she flung her entire body toward it in a blind rage, only being stopped by the screen.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh man I need to tell this story: so, like over 10 years ago, my family went out to Mackinaw city/Mackinac island for a vacation. One thing to note is that just by Mackinaw city is one of the longest bridges in the world (certainly the longest in the region). This bridge also attracts bats. So, it’s a hot summer night, so we leave the screen door to our hotel room open. Who else but a little bat decides to fly right on in. It scares us little kids while my parents are trying their darndest to get someone to help. Eventually a custodian comes over and removes the bat (I think it happens a lot so they probably know how to remove ‘em without hurting them). Aw man, I wanna go back there. The drive over bored me but now that I have a real love of nature I really want to see the UP again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 18, 2020)

I wish I didn't have bad vision cause wearing my glasses for days and hours on end is bothering the bridge of my nose. But my vision is so dirt poor that I need my glasses to draw, and play videogames on my TV, and eat.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I wish I didn't have bad vision cause wearing my glasses for days and hours on end is bothering the bridge of my nose. But my vision is so dirt poor that I need my glasses to draw, and play videogames on my TV, and eat.



Literally same. My eyesight is pretty damn terrible lmao.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I send my non-shiny breedjects via wonder/surprise trade, too! Ya just know it’s a hack when it’s shiny/a rare legendary/has perfect stats/is holding an amazing item/all of the above


I actually don't bother with surprise trade. I wouldn't trust what I get.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I actually don't bother with surprise trade. I wouldn't trust what I get.


Eh, I find it to be a fun time killer while I’m watching YouTube (I’m an avid shiny hunter). I release any hackmons, though.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

I do tend to give benefit of the doubt, though, so if a legendary/shiny mon has horrid stats I’ll keep ‘em. Shiny legendaries or mythicals are insta-releases tho


----------



## biibii (Jul 19, 2020)

happy cried today because i get to continue to play the cello


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

1 year anniversary today on the day i did a buzz cut last year... need to take an anniversary photo but i think i will do that tomorrow since i kinda wanna try dye it pink again


----------



## Romaki (Jul 19, 2020)

Dying my hair again, can't wait to see what shade of brown it becomes this time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Dying my hair again, can't wait to see what shade of brown it becomes this time.


big mood, though now i bleached it a couple of times so hopefully it will look better aha


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> 1 year anniversary today on the day i did a buzz cut last year... need to take an anniversary photo but i think i will do that tomorrow since i kinda wanna try dye it pink again





Romaki said:


> Dying my hair again, can't wait to see what shade of brown it becomes this time.



Good luck to you both! 

I managed to get my hair the perfect shade of platinum blond/white and it's hard to resist throwing a fun colour on top.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Good luck to you both!
> 
> I managed to get my hair the perfect shade of platinum blond/white and it's hard to resist throwing a fun colour on top.


Thank you  And yes I saw, it looked so awesome  I can imagine though, that shade is A+ if you wanna throw on something new c:


----------



## Zane (Jul 19, 2020)

I prepurchased the updates for SwSh months ago (i had an eshop card i received as a gift or i wouldn’t have bothered) and I still haven’t played the Isle of Armor yet 
Some of the new clothes are nice though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Zane said:


> I prepurchased the updates for SwSh months ago (i had an eshop card i received as a gift or i wouldn’t have bothered) and I still haven’t played the Isle of Armor yet
> Some of the new clothes are nice though


I’m sleeping on the update until I see the Crown Tundra. It looks alright tho.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 19, 2020)

Boy HOWDY was it a good thing I decided to stop playing a little early on my TV Switch cause due to my neihbours stupidity, AGAIN, the power is out only in my house. It's almost midnight, why can't these things happen at a more convenient time?

Edit cause I didn't want yo make another post: power is back on and I am goin to sleep✌


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oreos on their own suck, they’re dry and the cream combined with the dryness isn’t a good texture combo but then they have milk? They’re just too good, idk how that works


Personally I think that oreos are an abomination no matter how they're prepared


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Personally I think that oreos are an abomination no matter how they're prepared


More for me then! I like ‘em just about any way (though you always have to have milk with them)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> More for me then! I like ‘em just about any way (though you always have to have milk with them)


yes pls take them all ^^

that reminds me, a few days ago my dad came home w a pack of those mini oreos and I picked one up and OMG THEYRE SO SMOL AND CUTEEE








JUST LOOK AT IT AHHHHH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yes pls take them all ^^
> 
> that reminds me, a few days ago my dad came home w a pack of those mini oreos and I picked one up and OMG THEYRE SO SMOL AND CUTEEE
> 
> ...


Oh man the mini ones are my favorites! I feel like I can tear through a pack quickly tho


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

You ever feel like... just doing some work or writing in the middle of the night when everyone else is asleep?  Just me?  Okay...

Must be a leftover feeling from my university days where I somehow studied a lot better at night than during the day.


----------



## pochy (Jul 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You ever feel like... just doing some work or writing in the middle of the night when everyone else is asleep?  Just me?  Okay...
> 
> Must be a leftover feeling from my university days where I somehow studied a lot better at night than during the day.


omg, thats literally how i function. throughout the day im tired but suddenly at 10pm the other 80% of my brain activates and i feel motivated to finish all my work + i get a creativity spike, so i almost always draw during the night aswell


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

I finally found my lil jirachi plushie/keychain! It was in my brother’s room for some reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You ever feel like... just doing some work or writing in the middle of the night when everyone else is asleep?  Just me?  Okay...


I personally prefer to be up at night because that's when my parents are both asleep. It's as close as I'm gonna get to being alone in a house until I manage to get my own place.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

I wish I could actually play Undertale


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 20, 2020)

My poptart is ready


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

Why can't I find this damn movie like.... how many of it are there D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2020)

If any of my neighbors heard a ear splitting scream, it was because there was a goddamn wasp in our house. My mom killed that little ***** so thank goodness. 

I can deal with a spider crawling over my face at night, but I can't handle those flying devils.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

I just realized it's been exactly 6 years since I joined this site lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

I wanna die in a hole


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

Why do fruit flies exist? No seriously, this is not a rhetorical question. Instead of just minding their own business and trying to remain out of sight, these insects will actively seek to annoy people until killed by them. This behavior doesn't even appear to serve a purpose because they don't consume blood like mosquitoes. Maybe evolution just hasn't caught up yet and they'll eventually become more fearful of humans.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Why do fruit flies exist? No seriously, this is not a rhetorical question. Instead of just minding their own business and trying to remain out of sight, these insects will actively seek to annoy people until killed by them. This behavior doesn't even appear to serve a purpose because they don't consume blood like mosquitoes. Maybe evolution just hasn't caught up yet and they'll eventually become more fearful of humans.


They’re probably around to take care of rotting fruit (something we’re all bound to have eventually). They have extremely short lifespans but they also reproduce quickly because of it. They actually helped scientists learn about genetics because of how quickly they reproduce!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re probably around to take care of rotting fruit (something we’re all bound to have eventually). They have extremely short lifespans but they also reproduce quickly because of it. They actually helped scientists learn about genetics because of how quickly they reproduce!


Yeah the rotting fruit makes sense, but I don't get why they have to go out of their way to annoy people which often results in their deaths. I would have expected that fruit flies who were less confrontational would outcompete their more annoying counterparts. You'd think their short lifespans would make evolution relatively fast. It didn't take long for that one moth species to turn black following the Industrial Revolution. Perhaps behavior takes longer to change.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Yeah the rotting fruit makes sense, but I don't get why they have to go out of their way to annoy people which often results in their deaths. I would have expected that fruit flies who were less confrontational would outcompete their more annoying counterparts. You'd think their short lifespans would make evolution relatively fast. It didn't take long for that one moth species to turn black following the Industrial Revolution. Perhaps behavior takes longer to change.


Eh, it’s more like the instinct to eat rotting fruit overrides the fear of larger creatures.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

Watched the first episode of season two of Mob Psycho 100 and it made me cry.



Spoiler



Okay, but the part near the end where Mob picked up Emi’s scattered pieces of paper that were for her novel and used his psychic powers to put them back together was soooo sweet and showed that Mob actually did care because it was something important to Emi.



I cry for the most dumb reasons, lmaoooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I can deal with a spider crawling over my face at night, but I can't handle those flying devils.


I was swimming yesterday and a wasp came right up in my face and I just threw myself into the bottom of the pool and stayed there for like 15 seconds lmaooo

anyways, ive found one of the greatest videos of all time:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

why do crane flies and longleg spiders exist... good thing you can smash them but seriously they are even worse than wasps as for my case.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> why do crane flies and longleg spiders exist... good thing you can smash them but seriously they are even worse than wasps as for my case.


luckily crane flies are harmless but I agree that they're probably the most terrifying creatures on the planet


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> luckily crane flies are harmless but I agree that they're probably the most terrifying creatures on the planet


I don't really care if they are they freak me out like hell, so does long legged small spiders. Honestly I'd rather have deadly scorpion around


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2020)

So today I've been having this reoccuring daydream of me at an airport with this imaginary close friend of mine and I was dressed like full on 80s pretending to be The Bangles and was hardcore banging on the tamborine 

does this mean somethin


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

why does Lego Mr Krabs have grey hands? I'm ngl this has perplexed me for well over a decade lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

I feel like I’m in a constant state of trying to both improve myself and do things that will help with that and be there for others.  If I’m too focused on myself I end up losing sight of what‘s going on around me and in other‘s lives, but if I’m too focused on others then I end up hurting myself by not being there for myself.  I need to find a happy balance between these two in my life (also idk if any of that made sense or if I’m just speaking gibberish at this point xD).


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

aaaaa my brain hurts, headache go away


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

I really want to play pokemon


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

Yessss.  I was looking for this image in my avatar/pfp but I couldn’t find it again until recently.  I absolutely love it.  I don’t think I’ll be changing it anytime soon now (we’ll see how long that lasts though, lol).


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I really need to find more things to do at this hour.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm so ready for the new Taylor Swift album, give me all the Safe & Sound vibes please.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2020)

Need to be in this phone queue so i can get the stuff I need but ugh them waiting times lol


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2020)

Guess I've just been getting too overwhelmed here and there but I have to stop getting too emotional over things. It doesn't help. Also, I haven't been able to pick up my prescription the past few days over complications but hopefully that works out soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2020)

Update: I got the number and stuff I need to file an application for money return and I better get em back because hell no I'm not losing 160 bucks because some ****ing mail customs person can't do their job.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I really need to find more things to do at this hour.



was that legit posted at like 4am tho 

bc I can sorta relate to that 

dunno what ur time zone is tho oop


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> was that legit posted at like 4am tho
> 
> bc I can sorta relate to that
> 
> dunno what ur time zone is tho oop


Yes, lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 23, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I'm so ready for the new Taylor Swift album, give me all the Safe & Sound vibes please.


I've been putting off ordering a record from another artist for a couple days, just to make sure I really wanted it, but as soon as I saw the announcement this morning I immediately ordered one of the vinyl editions. No shame.


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

my most prominent character development was going from an 11 year old who swore to reset her new leaf town if pietro ever moved in to kind of wanting pietro on my island


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 24, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> So today I've been having this reoccuring daydream of me at an airport with this imaginary close friend of mine and I was dressed like full on 80s pretending to be The Bangles and was hardcore banging on the tamborine
> 
> does this mean somethin


I've actually been watching Bangles music videos. They looked great with the big hair.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Had another charge to my account and thought it was something I didn’t pay for again, only to realize it’s for my NSO membership.  Considering I got my Switch last summer, that sounds about right.

Also, it’s pay day!  Woo


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 24, 2020)

xara said:


> my most prominent character development was going from an 11 year old who swore to reset her new leaf town if pietro ever moved in to kind of wanting pietro on my island



Do it. Give in to the clowns.​


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 24, 2020)

I found fast little white bugs in my Raven ZZ plant, thou I'm not even sure why they are there since the plant never goes outside. Ofcourse it had to be outside at one point in its life before I got it, but I've had this plant for over a month now, maybe even 2 or 3. I was sifting the soil and noticed them. A quick Google search says they're just springtails and that they eat organic matter in the soil,  which I didn't know my plant was organic. It says they are harmless to the plant and are actually beneficial, so I hope this is the case with these and that they don't harm my other indoor plants. None of my other indoor plants are super close to the ZZ plant, the ZZ plant sits on my bookshelf alone while all my other plants sit on my dressers, but still those suckers jump.

Also my monstera plant needs a new bigger pot.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 24, 2020)

I sure do love birds


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 25, 2020)

I've been really in the mood for Avatar lately... Considering re-watching the full thing, but I don't have Netflix. Might take advantage of that trial though and binge it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 25, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've been really in the mood for Avatar lately... Considering re-watching the full thing, but I don't have Netflix. Might take advantage of that trial though and binge it.


I still have the dvds.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

I never regretted shaving my head last year but my hair is seriously the slowest growing organism on earth

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

also i need to get a couple more tiedye shirts to use at work (and in general if i feel lazy lol)

i have a few but they are getting old and a bit shrunk tbf


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

That moment when you’re watching Black Clover and Sekke Bronzazza shows up and is lying to the girls there about saving the Clover Kingdom so blatantly that even the subtitles can’t keep up.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Do you ever just want to go back to sleep even though you just got plenty of sleep? I don't know why I feel like this...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you ever just want to go back to sleep even though you just got plenty of sleep? I don't know why I feel like this...



Yep, I’ve felt like that before.  A week or couple weeks ago I got 12 hours of sleep and felt okay, but all I wanted to do was take a nap at one point during the day.  I know I said I was going to stop drinking coffee now that I’m done with school, but to be honest it’s the only thing that can help me get my work done now.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 25, 2020)

Ya'll ever wonder how many buried treasures are out there that we don't even know about.
I think I'm ghostwriting for an archeologist all of a sudden... or a dog.​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

I got up at like 6 AM today cuz I villager hunt. I was all ready to use 100 NMT to find a dreamie, but I only had to use a third of that. The funny thing is that if my dad hadn’t come down when he did I’d probably have had to use more. Ya see, it was more for my parents (I’m headed to a new island as soon as my lite comes in) so I was going for a villager they liked. I was just about to leave an island with Octavian when my dad piped up about how he’s one of his all-time favorites (he had him on CF and his favorite personality is cranky). My mom also likes Octavian a bunch. So, my parents got a dreamie and I have way more NMT than I thought I would going into my new island!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> snip


brooo Octavian is so great, I have him in my City Folk town  
part of me wishes I could get him on NH as well...


I'm working on this drawing and using my regular cel shading method from Colors 3D looks kinda strange. though that might be because I've only shaded one arm of this character I'm drawing lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2020)

KLAVIER GAVIN AAAAAAH LMFAO FML 

klavier x ema totally ship


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

Really need to get some mote tie-dye shirts now, think I'll get those two I had my eyes on plus they're having discount so yeeT


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

Nothing quite like taking a shower and grooming myself in the middle of the night (LMAO), but to be honest I really needed it.  Been overworking myself recently with work, writing, and daily chores, so I didn’t have time for it until now.

Now I’m hungry again though...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

I am tired.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

The audacity of some people is just


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2020)

Friend's sister: "Hm, what should I write?" 

Friend: "That Dawn loves Edgey no more." 

Me: "Objection! ...Actually, you're right." 

klavier gavin has stolen my heart now whoops-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow, I might be fixing my sleep schedule tonight...


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

i randomly logged on to league for the first time in years and i felt too overwhelmed to do anything on it lmao


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

What if strawberry milk actually does come from pink cows and it’s all lies


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 27, 2020)

Hhhh why are some people so hardheaded


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 27, 2020)

Some construction vehicle outside made a noise that was the exact pitch of the red shell warning sound from Mario Kart Wii and it freaked me out for a second. I haven't played that game in years and it still somehow affects me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Some construction vehicle outside made a noise that was the exact pitch of the red shell warning sound from Mario Kart Wii and it freaked me out for a second. I haven't played that game in years and it still somehow affects me.



That actually sounds quite startling.  Hope you’re okay.

—-

Why am I stuffing more food into my body when that‘s just going to make it more difficult to go to sleep?  No, stop it, hand.  I _don’t_ want that food.  *Uses One For All to knock myself out*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: uhh jjba part 3 spoilers in case you watch jojo



why did Kakyoin have to die it's so depressing


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 27, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That actually sounds quite startling.  Hope you’re okay.
> 
> —-
> 
> Why am I stuffing more food into my body when that‘s just going to make it more difficult to go to sleep?  No, stop it, hand.  I _don’t_ want that food.  *Uses One For All to knock myself out*


Don't worry, it only startled me for a split second. It's not as if my years of playing Mario Kart Wii have traumatized me, I just found the whole thing kind of funny. 

Also I relate to that since I don't feel much hunger nowadays, but as soon as 2AM rolls around, for some reason _that's_ when my body decides it wants food. But by then I'm usually too tired to eat anything.


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

I need to go to sleep but I’m so addicted to this place now


----------



## Vitis (Jul 27, 2020)

Random isn't random, it's a theory like infinity since you can't actually make anything truly random.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2020)

wa weg board. nailed it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2020)

Ace Attorney Online. 

Maybe I should try it out sometime and watch the ****show lmao


----------



## naelyn (Jul 27, 2020)

How my cat used to be so small.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

=



change my mind


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2020)

^^ oof

would anyone want to put a message on one of my stale cakes for me? the message on it is messed up (messed up after the forum changed over) and I just got another one with the same message so I need a new one on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

i really need a new mp3 player but they ain't exactly sold these days


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What if strawberry milk actually does come from pink cows and it’s all lies


Are you playing SoS:FoMT?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2020)

Bruh I spent a good several minutes trying to figure out how the hell to rotate that jar evidence so it looks like the blue badger and i finally got it SKSKAKFJS


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Still thinking about buying an iPad


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I keep wanting to eat...
Maybe I’ll have crackers right now...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

Maaan seaweed salad is the bomb


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

ö looks like a little surprised person


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> ö looks like a little surprised person


Ö sure does haha. It's a nice letter though as long as used correctly (and not as metal/ brand umlaut)


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Ö sure does haha. It's a nice letter though as long as used correctly (and not as metal/ brand umlaut)



Yes, I agree wholeheartedly!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, I agree wholeheartedly!!


Yeah, it's kinda fun when people not having the letter in their alphabet and they use it for fun and I read that letter out loud XD Like just write Motley if that's the band name part not Mööötley lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> ö looks like a little surprised person



Just to make it even better, the noise is makes also sounds like a surprised person!​


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, it's kinda fun when people not having the letter in their alphabet and they use it for fun and I read that letter out loud XD Like just write Motley if that's the band name part not Mööötley lol



Ohmygod yes, it's funny, but also kind of disrespectful in my eyes tbh! Tho, I get why writing with umlauts, cyrylic etc can be used for aesthetic purposes, so ig it depends on the situation for me ☺

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> Just to make it even better, the noise is makes also sounds like a surprised person!​



Yes!! ö person is a very surprised person


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

I wish more people would post on the doodle thread


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

*incoherent screeching*


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 30, 2020)

My mini pink plant scared me, it was drooping like HECC which it has never done before. I watered it and not even an hour later its fine. Such a dramatic plant, I will take into note that it needs to be watered every 3-4 days.

I usually water it and the purple passion plant at the same time which is why I had never seen it droop before, but today I didn't I only watered the purple passion and my mini pink THREW a hissyfit. I'm relieved thou that it just needed water, I don't want to kill it.


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

why am i so thirsty,,,, i’m starting to feel like a dying plant LMAO


----------



## Neb (Jul 30, 2020)

I sure hope my beard finishes growing soon. The hair I have is too thick to be stubble, but too short to be very noticeable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

Sadly most uses are random disrespectful stuff like bruh häagen dasz or wtf they spell it is laughable... that is not danish.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Though using Japanese kana randomly is even worse, so many album covers that failed it and it says either nonsense or basically "you're a fish" lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

What happens after you die...?
Is it just nothing, as if sleeping? Or does heaven/hell really exist


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2020)

Kind of want to go stupid go crazy and get bangs


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2020)

420 badge sets in the Badge Arcade.


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 30, 2020)

Why do people tell me water isn't a liquid then what they hell is milk


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 30, 2020)

a girl I went to school with posted a photo of herself on instagram with a description saying she used to be an NZ clothing size 6/8 before lockdown and is now a size 12, the biggest size she's ever been.

and I'm like brUHH

I don't mean to belittle anyones feelings as I'm sure she's probably feeling much more self conscious, but like I would KILL to be a size 12  last time I was a size 12 was when I was 7 yrs old or something lmao. I'm aiming to get down to a size 14 and I'd be stoked. Its like bruh try being actually overweight (like me) and see how you feel then...


----------



## petaI (Jul 31, 2020)

i'm so touch starved..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

bro imagine having a girlfriend haha can't relate
haha...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 31, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> bro imagine having a girlfriend haha can't relate
> haha...


I take it you'd recommend the show in your sig.


----------



## Neb (Jul 31, 2020)

I really need to read more during the day. I have six books on my shelf and I’ve only been looking at them before bed.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 31, 2020)

Was anyone else confused as a kid when people said Asia was eastern? Since living in North America, it's clearly to the west. I didn't realize it was from an old world perspective.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 31, 2020)

It's happening y'alls. The power has already flickered. The wind is picking up. The tropical storm/whatever it's classified as now is coming.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Aug 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Are you playing SoS:FoMT?



Ok, pardon my ignorance but I must ask because I've seen you post about this before, what is SoS:FoMT?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 1, 2020)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Ok, pardon my ignorance but I must ask because I've seen you post about this before, what is SoS:FoMT?


Guessing Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town. The remake of Harvest Moon on the GBA.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

Does anyone use those code cards that come in a pack of pokemon cards anymore?


----------



## Saylor (Aug 1, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> It's happening y'alls. The power has already flickered. The wind is picking up. The tropical storm/whatever it's classified as now is coming.


Stay safe out there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Guessing Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town. The remake of Harvest Moon on the GBA.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> Does anyone use those code cards that come in a pack of pokemon cards anymore?


No I just threw them away cause I don't play it and you can't really give them away here anyway


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> No I just threw them away cause I don't play it and you can't really give them away here anyway


Other people can't use those codes? Mostly bought it for the Morpeko enamel pin.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Other people can't use those codes? Mostly bought it for the Morpeko enamel pin.


Well you aren't allowed to sell/giveaway things bought with real money here, and those card packs cost real money.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

Kinda interesting how much corn and certain mushrooms we consume when our tums can't digest them properly.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Kinda interesting how much corn and certain mushrooms we consume when our tums can't digest them properly.


For the rodeo style springy ride on?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> For the rodeo style springy ride on?


What, no lol. I mean in general, there are certain components in certain mushrooms (and corn) that our stomaches can't digest, and those mushrooms and corn comes out whole when we poop.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2020)

Logged onto New Leaf for the first time in a long time and I was in awe how bad the graphics looked. I had poured hundreds of hours into that game, but I don't remember the graphics being THAT bad. My island also felt super tiny after spending so much time on New Horizons. Not sure if I could really get back into it at some point. Usually the graphics don't bother me, but man they just look way worse than I remember.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Kinda interesting how much corn and certain mushrooms we consume when our tums can't digest them properly.


right lol, the midwestern US is practically nothing but corn


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> right lol, the midwestern US is practically nothing but corn


Yeah I can imagine lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Logged onto New Leaf for the first time in a long time and I was in awe how bad the graphics looked. I had poured hundreds of hours into that game, but I don't remember the graphics being THAT bad. My island also felt super tiny after spending so much time on New Horizons. Not sure if I could really get back into it at some point. Usually the graphics don't bother me, but man they just look way worse than I remember.


I think most of the reason why New Leaf looks as bad as it does is because if the 3DS screen resolution. even Gen 6/7 Pokemon look pretty awful on the 3DS.

although it's true, comparing the textures from New Leaf to the textures in NH (especially items like fossils, pitfalls, flowers, bell bags, etc) is like night and day.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

Honestly, I prefer the NL/PC graphics because they don't look like everything is clay animated lol


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 2, 2020)

i swear my mom has like super smell or something i don't think smelling nail polish in a room from downstairs is normal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2020)

since when did the name of the "quick before the mods come!" thread change? I literally just noticed it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> since when did the name of the "quick before the mods come!" thread change? I literally just noticed it.



Think it happened recently, within the last week or two once we all started having to say “sheep” while counting.  I noticed it too and commented in the thread about it.

—-

Yesterday when I got out of bed I had a cut on my ankle.  I ended up washing it and putting a bandaid on it, but that was kind of weird (Probably scraped myself on accident or something).  Hopefully I don’t get another cut when I go to sleep now.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

I need to rewatch Revolutionary Girl Utena. Such an awesome anime and the OST is A+++


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

I love how piracy/sharing and home-brewing CDs were to blame on killing music industry. Tbf I think Spotify and such streaming services did it more... I mean when someone uploaded things before someone ought to buy the CD and share/brew and things weren't as digitally released as it is now.

Also love how it's prestigious to have millions of streams when it's as easy to click a button.. Like buy a physical CD/vinyl and then we can talk.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Tfw when you finally come up with a good user title but it'll probably be taken the wrong way again

Sad


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2020)

Who decided Ctrl F and Ctrl D should be on those keys which are right next to each other? I don't know how many times I've bookmarked a Wikipedia page when I was really just trying to find a word.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sentimental Crisis sounds so familiar and AHHHHHHH I CAN'T TAKE IT

It's driving me crazy that I can't place why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

Maybe it's either Xenoblade 2 or Maid sama

Ahhhh I hope I figure it out soon this is crazy


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

Just heard the doorbell ring but I am definitely not getting up to see what it is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Apparently you can sense someone watching you and that’s why you wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Apparently you can sense someone watching you and that’s why you wake up in the middle of the night



Haha that's both cool and kinda unsettling

Idk what to do. I want to renovate my island but I get distracted easily.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

This site is older than me
There are users here active before I even existed


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)

Who wants to learn the alphabet with my rival?

Just a friendly reminder to not let your rage consume your life, or you‘ll end up sounding like this all the time!


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

i'm thirsty


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 4, 2020)

Me: *tries to put notebook in my lap*

Dog: okay so I'm just gonna lay in your lap now and totally make whatever you were going to do not comfortable because I'm baby and need attention 25/9

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Who wants to learn the alphabet with my rival?
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to not let your rage consume your life, or you‘ll end up sounding like this all the time!



I love L & X lol. Poor Bakugo's VA his throat must H U R T.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone still like Panic at the Disco? Or the lead from it? I found a thing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

How come the human brain can't manually forget certain memories
There are many things I'd like to forget


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

i wish this site had a "dark mode"


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Why do I love Jotaro so much
Why did I cry when I found out 



Spoiler: Jojo part 6 spoilers



he dies in part 6


why

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Why do I love Jotaro so much
> Why did I cry when I found out
> 
> 
> ...


_Not to mention every time I see him hurt I get sad_


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 5, 2020)

my nose is cold


----------



## Squidward (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i wish this site had a "dark mode"



Same... I use the Dark Reader extension but it doesn't seem to work that well with this site.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i wish this site had a "dark mode"


Same, I hate bright colours and layouts with a passion and sometimes this paste-y theme hurt my eyes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

THEY ARE SCREENING FUNERAL PARADE OF ROSES ON THE 14TH BRB GETTING A TICKET


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

You know, I got so much sleep yesterday that after staying up all night, I don’t even feel that tired.


----------



## Maiana (Aug 5, 2020)

i havent been on here in about a month
wow i miss this place :’(


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Maiana said:


> i havent been on here in about a month
> wow i miss this place :’(


hey welcome back


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2020)

just now was yelling "Objection!" over and over again 

wtf am I doing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2020)

me: "everyone prob thinks I'm boring and that's why they never want to talk to me"

also me: *never tells anyone about anything that I do in fear of being ridiculed or shamed for the things that I enjoy doing*


----------



## Saylor (Aug 6, 2020)

omg I just saw the Pikmin 3 announcement!! I'm so excited


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> me: "everyone prob thinks I'm boring and that's why they never want to talk to me"
> 
> also me: *never tells anyone about anything that I do in fear of being ridiculed or shamed for the things that I enjoy doing*


I'm the reverse, I love talking to people but it's not that many people that click with me cause I have a certain sense of humor and can come off as pretty direct. But yeah I'm p chill really.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m not good at talking to people at all


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

i'm highly curious that i apparently had a "black and white geisha" avatar which.. i defo dont remember. i know i had a takarazuka revue actress but she did not have such clothes, and i probably had toshiro mifune as well but uh neither really qualifies.

also i totally did not buy a tiedye halter from an artist i like + wanna support and they ship int'l. oop.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 6, 2020)

Omg I hate the breaker system, why does the power go out ONLY ON MY ROOM for no reason? I didn't even have apt of stuff running, I only had the AC going


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You know, I got so much sleep yesterday that after staying up all night, I don’t even feel that tired.


I didn't get much sleep for the past 2 days and I'm not even tired today

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> me: "everyone prob thinks I'm boring and that's why they never want to talk to me"
> 
> also me: *never tells anyone about anything that I do in fear of being ridiculed or shamed for the things that I enjoy doing*


This is me ;-;


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

I wonder when Splatoon 3 will come out?


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

when is brewster coming to new horizons????? tick tock nintendo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2020)

okay why the **** did that rick astley song start playing in my head at 6am


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> okay why the **** did that rick astley song start playing in my head at 6am


NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN

also... aa can i get next friday


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

also thought of a good saying about high-functioning ASD people in society(mostly asperger cause that was what the book was about);

we're too smart to get proper help from society, but too dumb for a normal job/life


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

I painted my nails yesterday, and it really improved my mood


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN
> 
> also... aa can i get next friday



also not that one LOL but rather I WOULD MOVE HEAVEN AND EARTH TO BE TOGETHER FOREVER WITH YOOOOOOUUU


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> also not that one LOL but rather I WOULD MOVE HEAVEN AND EARTH TO BE TOGETHER FOREVER WITH YOOOOOOUUU


same chica <3

also man just two more quest rounds for this class now... I CAN DO IT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2020)

a part of me is just wanting to kick some ASS-


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Why is stardust crusaders theme so good
I wanna watch jojo so bad but I canttt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2020)

why the **** unfunny virgin 14 year olds have to ruin everything on the internet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> why the **** unfunny virgin 14 year olds have to ruin everything on the internet


hey welcome back <3  

and agree lol. esp those who pray to billy eyelash.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

MoogleKupo said:


> Why do people tell me water isn't a liquid then what they hell is milk


Well, it's part liquid, part other forms so it depends. Milk is basically morphine what I heard but I doubt it lol. I only have oat "milk" these days though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Would units of measurement be different if humans were smaller? Would 6 ft still be considered tall if the average human was 4 ft, or would 4 ft be considered tall?


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I painted my nails yesterday, and it really improved my mood



Oh shoot this reminded me I should take off my old nail polish, the purple matte esp has been flaking off.

Also I wish this fake tea tasted okay at room temp. Yellow Gatorade is fine at room temperature, so is water. But I dare not drink the fake Lipton peach tea if it isn't cold.


----------



## rianne (Aug 8, 2020)

I haven't ever felt like I've truly belonged in any "space"/environment I've occupied.

Hopefully that changes in the future when I make my way out of here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2020)

bruh why can't it just be Halloween already

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



ZekkoXCX said:


> why the **** unfunny virgin 14 year olds have to ruin everything on the internet


I get the 14 year old part but is there something wrong with someone being a virgin?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I wonder if my persona differs when I have different avatars, like, subconsciously.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

so my friend on discord is so great, he talks to me about literally everything and even if it's not really my thing I still act interested and we talk literally every day even if it's only a few words and...

idk I kinda feel like I'm developing some kind of mini-crush or something??? I've literally never had a (boy) friend that I cared so much about before. like I would seriously protect him w my life.



I feel so embarrassed at the thought of even having any kind of crush on someone lollll what do I dooooooo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder if my persona differs when I have different avatars, like, subconsciously.


I think mine does lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I get the 14 year old part but is there something wrong with someone being a virgin?


I suppose they either mean incels or people who think it's trendy being that for no legit reason.

And it's definitely nothing wrong with being ace, if that's what you're meaning.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so my friend on discord is so great, he talks to me about literally everything and even if it's not really my thing I still act interested and we talk literally every day even if it's only a few words and...
> 
> idk I kinda feel like I'm developing some kind of mini-crush or something??? I've literally never had a (boy) friend that I cared so much about before. like I would seriously protect him w my life.
> 
> ...


Enjoy it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Enjoy it.


^^^this. 

also @xSuperMario64x I hope the best works out for you <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

so close yet so far


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> so close yet so far


I've no idea what that game is but best of luck!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I've no idea what that game is but best of luck!!


it's cookie run, it's a pretty fun mobile game


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> it's cookie run, it's a pretty fun mobile game


Oooh, never heard of looks fun though  I did play Cookie Clicker for a good time though ahaha


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

ah man I remember cookie clicker lol​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> ah man I remember cookie clicker lol​


Yes, I kinda gave up on it though cause once you reach a certain level you need to like, idle it for a year cause you can't get past it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

If a cannibal eats a human and you are what you eat does this mean they're innocent people


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Someone name the southernmost point of land on earth Tea Club.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 9, 2020)

The super Target I went to today didn't even have a 3DS section.

I kinda want to get Majora's Mask. I've been watching alot of YouTube LoZ theories/stuff and the game seems right up my alley. Dark and creepy themes, more than just a game you play, has more story to the characters, stuff to analyze, also the music sounds cool. I'm preeeeetty sure there is a version remade for 3DS, but finding it might be an issue. I should have got it years ago when I saw it in stores. I knew it was a good game but I wasn't into LoZ aa much as I currently am now.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 9, 2020)

i commissioned over 10 artists in a span of 3 days and im not liking how im just throwing my money on every cute art i see on instagram.
how did this art addiction even started anyway? idk..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If a cannibal eats a human and you are what you eat does this mean they're innocent people


Can you n o t

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



ZekkoXCX said:


> why the **** unfunny virgin 14 year olds have to ruin everything on the internet


Haha thanks for judging ppl cause of their age I feel so good about myself


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 9, 2020)

-what does water taste like?
-why are apartments called *apart*ments when they're built together?
-aren't birth certificates just baby receipts?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2020)

Streaming shenigans keep making dvds look like a better option. $30 to watch the live action Mulan in addition to the monthly fee, and it's still tied to the Disney+ account, still not sure if it is a rental type deal.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> -aren't birth certificates just baby receipts?


Thanks, now I'll be thinking about this constantly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 9, 2020)

When a pregnant woman swims she's a human submarine


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> When a pregnant woman swims she's a human submarine


Technically that goes for babies also cause they can spend time underwater for a short while before they lose their infant swimming ability.


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Saw an ad by Coca-Cola today at a bus stop while I was driving. It said "We will make it through, we will survive this storm" and it made me laugh a bit.

Like hell yeah, multi-billion dollar company that makes products for which the demand isn't really affected by this thing at all. Thanks for being here for us, by selling us goods for profit.

It becomes even funnier when you interpret it as an "Our company will be ok" announcement


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

for some reason I feel like drawing animals with really bushy tails. idk why but they're just so fun to draw.


also I need to get back to working on my commission aaaaaah I feel so bad for making my commissioner wait forever for me to finish their work rip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 9, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> The super Target I went to today didn't even have a 3DS section.
> 
> I kinda want to get Majora's Mask. I've been watching alot of YouTube LoZ theories/stuff and the game seems right up my alley. Dark and creepy themes, more than just a game you play, has more story to the characters, stuff to analyze, also the music sounds cool. I'm preeeeetty sure there is a version remade for 3DS, but finding it might be an issue. I should have got it years ago when I saw it in stores. I knew it was a good game but I wasn't into LoZ aa much as I currently am now.


Omg I always wondered why our Target didn't have like a deli or a bakery... turns out super Targets have delis (bakeries too?), TIL.

MM is my favorite LoZ by far, and tbh the whole reason I'm replaying OOT rn is so I can replay MM afterwards. I'm pretty sure it was a Nintendo Select for the 3DS, so you should be able to find it for $20! You might have to get it online, though.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I always wondered why our Target didn't have like a deli or a bakery... turns out super Targets have delis (bakeries too?), TIL.
> 
> MM is my favorite LoZ by far, and tbh the whole reason I'm replaying OOT rn is so I can replay MM afterwards. I'm pretty sure it was a Nintendo Select for the 3DS, so you should be able to find it for $20! You might have to get it online, though.


Really? The targets where I live all have Starbucks and a Pizza Hut :0


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Really? The targets where I live all have Starbucks and a Pizza Hut :0


Ah yeah mine does too but I meant like a deli counter where they cut sandwich meat and stuff for you or a bakery counter where you can get custom-made cakes, for example. Mine has a very limited bakery selection on a small table and that's it. Tbh the only reason I even noticed was because I worked in a supermarket bakery a couple years ago, so when I went to other stores I started comparing their bakeries to mine haha. I also don't shop at Target very often at all, so it was never something I had really noticed.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I always wondered why our Target didn't have like a deli or a bakery... turns out super Targets have delis (bakeries too?), TIL.
> 
> MM is my favorite LoZ by far, and tbh the whole reason I'm replaying OOT rn is so I can replay MM afterwards. I'm pretty sure it was a Nintendo Select for the 3DS, so you should be able to find it for $20! You might have to get it online, though.


Our local Target got rid of their little food area for a Starbucks.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 9, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Really? The targets where I live all have Starbucks and a Pizza Hut :0


lmao what. This is a legit thing??

I can't imagine department stores having foodcourts


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> lmao what. This is a legit thing??
> 
> I can't imagine department stores having foodcourts


walmarts with McDonalds, a perfect cursed match


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 9, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Our local Target got rid of their little food area for a Starbucks.


That's interesting. Did you guys have a Pizza Hut as well or was it only the Starbucks?


ali.di.magix said:


> lmao what. This is a legit thing??
> 
> I can't imagine department stores having foodcourts


Yeah Walmarts do it too. One of the ones in my town used to have a McDonald's in it, and another one still has a Subway in it. I guess I've never really thought about it before, but I think Ikeas also have food courts right? Although I imagine the food is better lmao


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 9, 2020)

Ik Walmart always has subway I think


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 9, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> That's interesting. Did you guys have a Pizza Hut as well or was it only the Starbucks?
> 
> Yeah Walmarts do it too. One of the ones in my town used to have a McDonald's in it, and another one still has a Subway in it. I guess I've never really thought about it before, but I think Ikeas also have food courts right? Although I imagine the food is better lmao


Just the Starbucks, I thought it was a high volume store.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 9, 2020)

department stores here, like Walmart and Target, are usually standalone stores in an indoor or outdoor mall. Then most malls have a foodcourt of some sort if you want food. Where I live we only have one Starbucks citywide too haha


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

these may not be the costume I'm going for but I'm quite happy with these pulls <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

You ever see a video recommended that you already watched a little while ago the day it was uploaded, then you realize it was posted _4 months ago_, causing you to start questioning existence?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You ever see a video recommended that you already watched a little while ago the day it was uploaded, then you realize it was posted _4 months ago_, causing you to start questioning existence?


No but youtube algorithms are ****ed these days


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

while I was away on vacation I actually forgot to take my medicine quite a few times because, ya know, I didn't need it.

however now that I'm at home I'm really feeling the effects of not taking it. I'm constantly depressed, in a bad mood, hate everything, etc etc.



it's pretty sad that I can't live at home without taking a SSRI medication.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

i want friiiiiiiiiiiday first cinema visit since like.. 5ever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You ever see a video recommended that you already watched a little while ago the day it was uploaded, then you realize it was posted _4 months ago_, causing you to start questioning existence?


this reminds me of AVGN's video on Game Boy Accessories. I literally remember watching it the day it was released, and now it's been almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 10, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg I always wondered why our Target didn't have like a deli or a bakery... turns out super Targets have delis (bakeries too?), TIL.
> 
> MM is my favorite LoZ by far, and tbh the whole reason I'm replaying OOT rn is so I can replay MM afterwards. I'm pretty sure it was a Nintendo Select for the 3DS, so you should be able to find it for $20! You might have to get it online, though.



Yeah the normal Target I go to doesn't have all the extra 'fancy' stuff, so when I first went into a super Target I thought it would just carry more items. Well, it does in terms of food. I was surprised when I saw somewhat of an actual bakery and deli, even if they are on the smaller side than what I normally see.

Oh yeah I forgot I could buy it from the e-store but I prefer my games physical. I might have to get digital thou.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 11, 2020)

If a time machine was ever invented, could it create infinite resources? Let's say I put a bunch of gold in a really secure area, then travelled to the future where I took the gold back to the present. Presumably, changing the future would not change the past, so the original gold would still be there. Repeat this as many times you like.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 11, 2020)

I got it <3


----------



## Neb (Aug 11, 2020)

Despite all of the differences between cultures, filler words like “um” are universal.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

im feeling like the rare cats in neko atsume, gimme sashimi lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

it does seem like I'm the chaos-sealing glue sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

idfk what happened with dwellers but uh sorry if i posted anything inappropriate...


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> idfk what happened with dwellers but uh sorry if i posted anything inappropriate...



you're fine lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you're fine lol


yeah and also i haven not taken a dump nor woohoo in pools but i definitely seen people do that in pool at weird times lol.

i have thrown up a couple of times though which is pretty ew as well tho lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Spoiler






jesus christ clockwise


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 11, 2020)

Applied for a super good job and now I'm nervous ahh. Hopefully I can at least get an interview!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Applied for a super good job and now I'm nervous ahh. Hopefully I can at least get an interview!



I really hope you get the interview and job!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Applied for a super good job and now I'm nervous ahh. Hopefully I can at least get an interview!


Good luck! I hope you get the job!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

Every single McDonald’s we’ve gone to has had an extremely long line for some reason. What the heck. It’s not even the weekend!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Every single McDonald’s we’ve gone to has had an extremely long line for some reason. What the heck. It’s not even the weekend!


people wanna do take away? idk or they go there bc somewhat cheap and wanna get it idk..but yeah sounds midly amusing cause the one time i went to  mcd recently it was not aha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

As much as I wanna preserve the axolotls, I can't help but wonder what they taste like.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

my plumbers are acadian (French speakers)

I wonder what they're saying


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my plumbers are acadian (French speakers)
> 
> I wonder what they're saying


oui madam baguette tres chic

no honestly i dont know lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> oui madam baguette tres chic
> 
> no honestly i dont know lol


wow didn't know you were bilingual


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wow didn't know you were bilingual


i can speak swedish, english and bit german(though i forgot most of it lol) and i can understand some others by reading it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

I only really know English but I can understand some Italian.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Also: we got hit by a BAD thunderstorm yesterday. My town wasn’t hit too bad but we went a bit north and it’s NASTY. It’s practically tornadic what it did to the trees up here.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> oui madam baguette tres chic
> 
> no honestly i dont know lol


they're swearing a lot (I know French swears and that's about it lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> they're swearing a lot (I know French swears and that's about it lol)


yeah i know one or two cuss things too and i'm not gonna type them here cause it'd be censor rulebreaking xD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

An old word for bumblebee is dumbledore
Why do those little suckers get all the cool names


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> An old word for bumblebee is dumbledore
> Why do those little suckers get all the cool names


ShHgsgsgsgsyg I love that

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

*My head hurts and I feel like I’m about to cough up my lungs*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I wanna revive a thread from 2006 because it sounds fun but I don’t be wanna annoy people


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

just had a large piece of smörgåstårta/sandwich cake and im full af


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> just had a large piece of smörgåstårta/sandwich cake and im full af


Aaaaah that sounds so good


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaaah that sounds so good


It was, bought it at this fancy fish restaurant place we have around the corner and im like kms lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna revive a thread from 2006 because it sounds fun but I don’t be wanna annoy people


Instead of reviving a 14 year old thread you could just make a new one :>



I really think i should prob call the doctor's office and see if I can get my vitamin D level checked or something. there's no reason to be as tired as I am. my mom and many people in her family has a vitamin D deficiency, so if that's the case for me as well I could just start taking vitamin D and hopefully that solves my issue.

idk but I just feel like going to bed right now, I have no energy to do anything at all. it sucks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2020)

is 7pm too late to start working on some tie dye shirts?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> is 7pm too late to start working on some tie dye shirts?


*It’s never to late to tie-dye*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *It’s never to late to tie-dye*


I just tie dyed two shirts, can't wait to see then tomorrow (they will prob look nothing like I envisioned lol)


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> As much as I wanna preserve the axolotls, I can't help but wonder what they taste like.


Pls don't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Pls don't


I'd never despite by curious
Plus I bet fried axolotl expensive and you can only get them in Mexico, I'd assume.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'd never despite by curious
> Plus I bet fried axolotl expensive and you can only get them in Mexico, I'd assume.


_the thought of eating one of those babies makes me sad_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2020)

Wtf is going on with this fifth overtime hockey game?  I feel like I’m in some sort of weird fever dream.  

EDIT: FINALLY.  I’m going to sleep.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 12, 2020)

Starbucks has pupachinos apparently.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Good luck! I hope you get the job!! ❤





Izuku Midoriya said:


> I really hope you get the interview and job!


You guys are so kind, tyvm!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 12, 2020)

all the food in a grocery store will turn into poop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

wow it's been a whole nine minutes since someone posted in the Basement Dwellers thread


doesn't that thread basically have the same functionality as the General Discussion thread?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow it's been a whole nine minutes since someone posted in the Basement Dwellers thread
> 
> 
> doesn't that thread basically have the same functionality as the General Discussion thread?


I guess so, but probably since it’s the basement it doesn’t matter all too much? 

I remember when I was super active on here I used to have very involved conversations in the “You’re Banned” game


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just tie dyed two shirts, can't wait to see then tomorrow (they will prob look nothing like I envisioned lol)


Man I bet they will look great


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2020)

Finally managed to find lemon-flavour soya yoghurt.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow it's been a whole nine minutes since someone posted in the Basement Dwellers thread
> 
> 
> doesn't that thread basically have the same functionality as the General Discussion thread?


We needed somewhere to chat and not everyone in our friend group uses discord and we don't really like the general discussion thread because a certain someone keeps posting politics in there so Vrisnem gave us a new thread. It's a more lighthearted general discussion I guess?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we don't really like the general discussion thread because a certain someone keeps posting politics


lmao big mood.

also what to have for dinner hmm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> We needed somewhere to chat and not everyone in our friend group uses discord and we don't really like the general discussion thread because a certain someone keeps posting politics in there so Vrisnem gave us a new thread. It's a more lighthearted general discussion I guess?


oh okay, yeah that makes sense. way back in 2017 there was a similar thread that I commented on with a bunch of friends but it was shut down by one of the old (now retired) mods because people kept going in there and starting useless drama. 
nowadays I personally talk to all my friends on Discord but I definitely get the need to have a thread for group chats on here.

(also I agree that the politics thing is kinda bad, I don't go there very often for the same reason. sometimes I'll post there just to talk about random stuff but very rarely do I do that)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> (also I agree that the politics thing is kinda bad, I don't go there very often for the same reason. sometimes I'll post there just to talk about random stuff but very rarely do I do that)


same if someone post anything interesting i can reply to yeah but ya i dont think this is the politics forum anywherelol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

...this perfume company named bruno banani...lmfao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

pompous is a fun word


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2020)

got my dog weighed at the vet today, he weighs 57.2 lbs now and he's only 6 months old


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

hurry up mail

also apparently i had like hair bleach/dye on this tiedye shirt, good thing i have two new ready to pick up + a halter top on the way


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

Spent this morning burning through my nook mile tickets seeing if I could get anyone good to move in to my open plot.  Didn’t find anyone I want and now I’m manically grinding out ticket by ticket until I find someone decent.  Should have snatched Ankha or Lobo while I had the chance.  Smh


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 15, 2020)

Ready for the autumn to get here because...

- The heat and constant sunshine be BOTHERSOME (Pooh: oh bother!)
- There isn't much to do outside in the summer during a pandemic
- Want Halloween-themed events in games to start


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

Why do I hear helicopter sounds at 2AM? 

They must be after me. If you don't hear from me in a month, send food for my cat.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

meanwhile enjoying the heat as much as possible


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm going to stay up all night for no reason.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

As if I didn't have a hard time sticking with a pfp already... Now more opportunities have opened up for me!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

Huh, another thought: Why are all collectables listed as being created in 1969? hmm I have a hunch


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Huh, another thought: Why are all collectables listed as being created in 1969? hmm I have a hunch


The creation dates weren't imported when we migrated from vBulletin to XenForo a few months ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> As if I didn't have a hard time sticking with a pfp already... Now more opportunities have opened up for me!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> Huh, another thought: Why are all collectables listed as being created in 1969? hmm I have a hunch


they got lost during woodstock festival lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2020)

am I the only one who doesn't really care for the new user backdrops? 
not thag they're bad or anything (the designs are actually really nice) I'm just not really a fan of the concept.

like maybe if a rainbow one is released then I'll buy it but idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> am I the only one who doesn't really care for the new user backdrops?
> not thag they're bad or anything (the designs are actually really nice) I'm just not really a fan of the concept.
> 
> like maybe if a rainbow one is released then I'll buy it but idk.


i love them but im a sucker for night motifs so

i'd love a tiedye one but doubts lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 15, 2020)

maybe i'm a complete idiot. but i still care. i still have humanity in me. i care when i see someone suffering.
this just is the icing on the cake, huh?


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 15, 2020)

I want to go get my Switch so I can play some games (do I do trades or play BotW hmm) but my dog is sitting next to me rn.

But considering it's 1:28 I should prob eat some lunch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I kinda miss how stacked fruit in ACNL would be put in a little basket. I use to leave some under apple trees as decor. I guess now you can craft a fruit basket, though, but it's an assortment of many fruits.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

When someone keeps trying to get your attention and you won‘t give them the time of day.

Also the best scene in this show.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 16, 2020)

Should I watch the breakfast Club for the first time, or the Producers remake for the nth time? Maybe I'll use a colorful wheel to decide.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

not ready for fair one bit :'''''D


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Every so often, I will forget that the banner no longer changes for the time of day. For a few seconds in the middle of the night, I might think "Oh, it's sunrise now?".
TBT 2.0 has been gone for a couple of months. Why am I still like this?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Every so often, I will forget that the banner no longer changes for the time of day. For a few seconds in the middle of the night, I might think "Oh, it's sunrise now?".
> TBT 2.0 has been gone for a couple of months. Why am I still like this?


I miss this as well  #bringit back #woodsthemeorriot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should I watch the breakfast Club for the first time, or the Producers remake for the nth time? Maybe I'll use a colorful wheel to decide.


the breakfast club is 10/10 def recommend


there is a cat in my closet obv hunting for a mouse, but the problem is there is a lot if stuff in there and so they keep knocking things over and it's making me nervous lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020



Seastar said:


> Every so often, I will forget that the banner no longer changes for the time of day. For a few seconds in the middle of the night, I might think "Oh, it's sunrise now?".
> TBT 2.0 has been gone for a couple of months. Why am I still like this?


seriously wish that they would implement this feature again. I'm starting to really dislike the daytime banner now


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> not ready for fair one bit :'''''D


We have to get ready for it?


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 16, 2020)

October will mark one year of me actively taking care of plants as a hobby. I've tried to do it before but after like 2 plants dying cause I wasn't on top of them I gave up. Last year I bought some succulents and then seeing them grow and not die made me want to buy more. Now I have like 12+ succulents, 2 Flamingo flowers, 2 pothos, 1 ZZ Raven, 1 Snow White Purple Waffle, 1 Moon Valley Friendship, 1 mini pink, 1 monstera, a fuzzy cactus, and 2 purple wandering jewel plants, 1 of them I accidently successfully propigated. My mom is also propagating 2 pothos from my biiiig pothos plant.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2020)

me at 8pm: omg I'm just so tired and I feel like crap I need to go to sleep

me at 3am: *making crude versions of dream lineups with my finger on my phone*






edit: less crude version


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

it’s the way that i’m literally gonna buy this LMAO,, can’t wait for everyone to wake up one morning n log in and all they see is Elmo Dress


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

With the shells back, I'm thinking of changing my name to match all my other usernames- (JustNormalLucas)

I'll put more thought into it >:0


----------



## Romaki (Aug 17, 2020)

I just logged in, that Celeste banner is so beautiful.


----------



## togeshi (Aug 17, 2020)

The TBT fair collectibles and graphics are so good


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I should honestly wake up earlier than I do now- Something about the night sky slowly lighting up is so nice to watch. :>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

tsubasa imai has the ikea shark AND dolphin and im jelly lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Thought this sports game I wanted to watch started at 3 p.m. and I wasn’t ready for it.  Turns out it doesn’t start until later tonight.  Lmao, wtf was I so worried about?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 17, 2020)

Just realized.... u don't earn bells for posting in the basement here just like how u don't earn happy room academy points for ur house's basement in animal crossing games....... mind blown


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

I feel at ease knowing I'm engaged to someone I truly feel "at home" and peace with, even when I am not feeling 100% they help me find the inner strength to push through as best as I can. It's a blessing to not hide who I am around them.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 17, 2020)

Strangely, ever since I changed my avatar and signature for 2020's TBT Fair, I always think it isn't me.

Guess i'm not used to it yet... Makes sense however.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Where did all these scars and bruises on my legs come from lmao
I swear they just materialize because I barely move around anymore


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2020)

I thought this was jambette


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

can my mom just stfu lol


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2020)

I wish I could be at an aquarium right now lookin at the turtles


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

Dinosaurs are very cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I forgot I got an extension to play AC music in my browser so I turned it back on and it's really funky. I like it a lot.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

I want to die


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

it’s a good night to think about strawberry cow


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> I want to die


no


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no


i dislike waifulabs


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i dislike waifulabs


I made one


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I made one


gross


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> gross


I was curious


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was curious


i am appalled


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i am appalled


it's not that bad child


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it's not that bad child


LOL


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Yume 2kki / Wataru



Recently I learned that Wataru removed all their levels in Yume 2kki. While this saddens me as they are my favorite 2kki author, I am glad that they are working toward removing the negative sources in their life. I do hope that one day they may return once they are feeling better, or public art projects in general. I would love to see more of their work.

I know this is not the first author to remove their work due to harassment relating to Yume Nikki fan-games.
Now that it was a higher profile of collections removed, I hope players can really improve their behavior surrounding the game so it may improve...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 18, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler: Yume 2kki / Wataru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what this is.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't know what this is.


No proper thread for it unfortunately. It is an expansive RPG maker game with multiple authors.
If you wanted to know more about it there's an extensive Wiki.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2020)

loving and caring for jock villagers isn't just a hobby, it’s a lifestyle, a reason to breathe, an escape from this cruel world filled with thieves. It’s art, the first gift you open on xmas, a hug from a loved one, everything you’ve ever wanted, everything you need.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 19, 2020)

Walmart and Amazon be taking all my money at this point...


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2020)

why everyone sleepy


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Kane said:


> why everyone sleepy



Fair theme


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Fair theme


fair enough


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2020)

after being on my feet nonstop for 12 hours I'm finally somewhat settled down in my dorm room. I need to take a shower really bad, since I've been sweating all day from moving so much, but ughh I'm so tired I just want to go to sleep.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

I
I'm bored


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

I was thinking about being a mortician until I remembered trains exist


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

guys this aint basement dwellers lol

also that splat was soooo fun


----------



## milktae (Aug 20, 2020)

conan gray‘s hairpins


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 20, 2020)

Why do sellers mark an item as shipped if they just print out the shipping label and leave it like that for several days  (that means it hasn't even been shipped) kinda sneaky...


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2020)

Can't believe I am saying this but seriously can't wait till it's fall


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Kane said:


> Can't believe I am saying this but seriously can't wait till it's fall


Same


----------



## milktae (Aug 20, 2020)

i want sleep


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

milktae said:


> i want sleep



Same to be honest.  My avatar is doing what I should be doing right now, xD


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 20, 2020)

Kane said:


> Can't believe I am saying this but seriously can't wait till it's fall


Same here! Really looking forward to Halloween  and some weather where it'll feel nicer to take walks!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Why do sellers mark an item as shipped if they just print out the shipping label and leave it like that for several days  (that means it hasn't even been shipped) kinda sneaky...


YES I HATE THAT

like get it might not get scanned again til int'l sorting hubs but bruh dont even update me dumb usps lol


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2020)

Im crying I was playing ACNL and i saw a rare butterfly (raja brooke i think?) and as I was walking toward it the hour changed and it started raining... the butterfly just went


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

feelin groovy ;3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

whoo makes the air cold and haaa makes the air hot


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm so ready for Halloween.

And by that I mean doing what I do every Halloween; decorate my room and stay home watching all the old horror movies. Also the heat sucks it makes it hard for me to go to sleep on esp hot days.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 21, 2020)

Went to the mall food court exclusively to get some bourbon chicken and the entire parking lot was completely crowded  I thought everyone was staying home


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2020)

if i don’t sleep enough i feel wack all day long eeeegh


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2020)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Remastered and Metallica's S&M2 album coming out next week so hyped


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2020)

Not trying to sound "I'm more original than you" here but Kane was my first username here and on a different site and I've been wanting to go back for some time... but I'm noticing now there's a Zane and a Xane here

@Xane_MM @Zane hope I'm not making you two feel awkward... .-.


----------



## amemome (Aug 21, 2020)

i'm always sleepy. why does sleeping not do it for me?


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2020)

@Kane not at all, I’ve always liked the name Kane for some reason..  Haha.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 21, 2020)

*college starts* 

me: yay! I'm excited to start learning! 

but also me: 

ACE ATTORNEY ACE ATTORNEY ACE ATTORNEY


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Tbh I'd be over the moon if someone gave me a ring pop with a cool color which reminded them of me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

This fair theme just reminds me how much I love sleeping... and I think that's making me sleepier than usual.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2020)

I bought some knockoff airpods and they work great. I wanted normal earphones, but these came with such a pretty box.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2020)

Vancouver is Canada's team now, hope they run with it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

i wanna eat my crisps but cba explaining to my mom how i even got them LOL


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 23, 2020)

Me: I'm going to do stuff today

*company comes over*
*my dog lays on me and I think even went to sleep for a while*

Me: mm maybe later


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2020)

_Hair of The Dog starts playing on the radio_

Friend's mom: son of a *****

me: you can say that again


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

i always get so shocked whenever somebody remembers something about me; whether it’s something i like or said at some point, i’ll be over here like 👁👁 since i’m used to people forgetting stuff when it comes to me LMAO


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

"It's hard, I know - but life isn't gonna stop for us. So let's grab some damn margaritas and get **** done." 

" ... You said you wanted to be a therapist, right?"

"Yeah!" 

"I think you should choose a different profession."

"... Well, now that you mention it, I do have another career path in mind."

"Which is?"

"A murderer."


----------



## trashpedia (Aug 25, 2020)

It's been almost a week since college started for me and I'm already exhausted :^)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> It's been almost a week since college started for me and I'm already exhausted :^)



Yeah speaking of college I should be working on stuff instead of listening to the ace attorney soundtrack LMAO

but hey I believe in you! you got this


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

i miss them ;v;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

My friends got me feeling like the first line of the song “No Fun” by Joji


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

got that si una vez song stuck in my brain


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

i hope ya’ll like elmo


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

xara said:


> View attachment 310407
> 
> i hope ya’ll like elmo


I can't wait to see this.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)

my thoughts are "why am I browsing this thread at near 1am instead of sleeping?"


----------



## trashpedia (Aug 26, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah speaking of college I should be working on stuff instead of listening to the ace attorney soundtrack LMAO
> 
> but hey I believe in you! you got this



Aww thank you so much! <3 yeah it's sorta hard considering all of my classes are online so I have no idea what to expect cuz anything could happen >-<


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My friends got me feeling like the first line of the song “No Fun” by Joji


oh


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

Got notified of a very dicey situation at work. Haven't felt this kind of "pit in my stomach" anxiety in a long time.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Feeling better
Glad I didn’t get sore throat like last time

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

Also having thoughts where I want to redo my magazine and signature


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 27, 2020)

My dog has been laying across my stomach for over an hour now. I wanted to write but she's in my way

SHE MOVED NOW I CAN DO STUFF


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Decided I’m 100% done putting up with others’ **** and my own incompetence.  I’ll change it on my own just like I always have.


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

the new horizons subforum is almost as dead as it was before the game even came out,, we rlly do be needing some new content soon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

what happens if kirby swallowed earth


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

i gotta buy some more tokidoki stuff,, lowkey expensive but it’s so cute


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 28, 2020)

It's 3PM but feels like night here as I hear crickets chirping and the sky is super dark from storm clouds  weird!!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2020)

Shinzo Abe is resigning due to his ulcerative colitis. I don’t blame him. I know firsthand how much uc can suck. Hope he pulls through


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2020)

writing a script is hard


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm so tired


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 28, 2020)

a bot on discord rated me a 3/10 :’)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2020)

this week in my history class (The Transformation of Modern America, 1929-1960) we've been learning about the Great Depression and the social, psychological, economic, international, cultural, etc. impact of it. But I have a problem.

every time I take notes for this class when I need to write "Great Depression" my mind instantly goes to "Big Sad." so like for instance here I'm taking notes about Hoover and I really want to write "Hoover could not cope with the hardships of the Big Sad."

is this a bad thing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2020)

I always thought that the best nickname for a snake was "danger noodle" but after hearing "nope rope" I can't stop laughing about it lmaooo 

I am LIVING for the nope rope


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

i'm lit dumb with new horizons lmaooo


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this week in my history class (The Transformation of Modern America, 1929-1960) we've been learning about the Great Depression and the social, psychological, economic, international, cultural, etc. impact of it. But I have a problem.
> 
> every time I take notes for this class when I need to write "Great Depression" my mind instantly goes to "Big Sad." so like for instance here I'm taking notes about Hoover and I really want to write "Hoover could not cope with the hardships of the Big Sad."
> 
> is this a bad thing?


As long as it's in your note-taking, rather than submitted work, then it's absolutely okay to do this. Shorthand speeds up the note-taking process and it may even help improve your knowledge retention for this topic!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> As long as it's in your note-taking, rather than submitted work, then it's absolutely okay to do this. Shorthand speeds up the note-taking process and it may even help improve your knowledge retention for this topic!


appreciate the advice but I was thinking more along the lines that this was a serious damaging event in US history and yet my mind always jumps to this when I read about it:






like fr tho I can't stop laughing about this


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2020)

Captain Von Trapp is damn fine. 

I just had to say it.


----------



## milktae (Aug 29, 2020)

candace vs. the universe was good :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Shinzo Abe is resigning due to his ulcerative colitis. I don’t blame him. I know firsthand how much uc can suck. Hope he pulls through


While I feel really bad about his colitis I hope someone better can take over. The fact he is like BFF with Trump and like, right nationalist doesn't help either.


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

i think about him at least once a day and every time it fills me with Rage


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2020)

Why is it that I basically have nothing or not much in common with people from my state?

Just something I’ve been thinking about recently.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2020)

There's something relaxing about being able to keep the window open during torrential rain because the wind is blowing away from it.


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2020)

copycats


----------



## milktae (Aug 30, 2020)

vmas rn  I’m only here cause I’m bored


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 30, 2020)

i need to clear my head


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2020)

Me: "I'd like to thank the radio for saving my ass today." 

Friend's mom: "Oh?"

Me: "Well, I was speeding, but then I heard the lyrics: 'slow ride, take it easy'. So I started slowing down and at the same time, I saw a cop passing by!"

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

Also another thing I have in my mind is do all of the ace attorney characters have to be gay af LMAO

 not complaining tho


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also another thing I have in my mind is do all of the ace attorney characters have to be gay af LMAO
> 
> not complaining tho


that clown gal is really cute lmao

also happy birth sérgio godinho ❤


----------



## milktae (Aug 31, 2020)

i wanna go to a birthday event :’) but they’re all like 1-2 hours away


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

i really need to change the bc pills i have when i go there next time... i've like 2 maps of my current left but yeah they ain't working anymore....(no i'm not pregnant lol but cramps are basically back and i think they stopped helping i still get like same bleedings  )


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

I feel freakishly old on these forums.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 31, 2020)

Why does Kathleen Kennedy have so much control over the Star Wars universe!? BOTH the fans and the actors are unhappy with her!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2020)

I feel Autumn creeping in, there's a chill in the air, the nights are slowly drawing in, and the UK no longer feels like the Sahara desert!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 1, 2020)

I learned apparently there are people who don't think in words, but instead think visually. Like with images and such.

I'm definitely a word-thinker. If I'm awake then I'm talking to myself inside my head. I find it wild that this isn't apparently how everyone thinks. 

If anyone who sees this recognizes themselves as a visual thinker then tell me... what's it like? ​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2020)

I had another dream about meeting my friend on discord irl. he's actually on my mind a lot more than I want to admit. hopefully someday I'll actually get to meet him in person...


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2020)

my browser has such a hard time loading the Celeste's Observatory thread aaah I want to see all the beautiful arttttt >:(


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2020)

It's pumpkin season. Looks like my dad is gonna bring home 5000 pumpkin spice flavored food and beverages for the next 3 months.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Kane said:


> It's pumpkin season. Looks like my dad is gonna bring home 5000 pumpkin spice flavored food and beverages for the next 3 months.


Oooh and apple cider season too! I love apple cider donuts especially.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 2, 2020)

Just learned that Stardew Valley is getting a physical Switch release, can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

i think i wanna get into euphoria,, it looks bomb as hell and also,, zendaya is godly


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2020)

I wanna attempt no makeup September and see if I can actually complete it


----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2020)

why was I awake at 4 am listening to Eric nam


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2020)

starting to get anxious about the next ticket distribution idk how many people are gonna be after the same prize i am


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2020)

Lmao at the guy who just cornered me in a parking lot to beg for $20 telling me to change my major because there’s no money in graphic design.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2020)

can somebody play the ace attorney "cornered" soundtrack in an actual courtroom and post it on youtube


----------



## rianne (Sep 2, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> can somebody play the ace attorney "cornered" soundtrack in an actual courtroom and post it on youtube


If the courts were open here, yes omg. . .but they're also so strict about attire and noise like  I got chewed out for having sunglasses perched on top of my head oops.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 2, 2020)

i feel so disconnected from everything and everyone around me. my paranoia is acting up too, i'm so tired of feeling this way. but it's no one's job to babysit me, i'm lonely, but i'm not particularly sad. everyone has their own life, i have mine, and i just want to escape it so _badly_. i have relied on distractions since may to keep me afloat. eventually though, when three people who you thought would never leave you absolutely annihilate your trust and scar you for life by abandoning you on a whim in your darkest hours, it catches up to you. at this point, i'm diving into homework early in a desperate attempt to get my mind off of the events that keep haunting me, trailing behind me, never ceasing to let my mind rest. so much is happening and at the same time, i feel like i'm stagnant. i don't even know anymore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2020)

rianne said:


> If the courts were open here, yes omg. . .but they're also so strict about attire and noise like  I got chewed out for having sunglasses perched on top of my head oops.



Tf they're that strict huh -.- but what if you were a forensic investigator coming to testify and wanted to look like ema skye HUH



Hopeless Opus said:


> i feel so disconnected from everything and everyone around me. my paranoia is acting up too, i'm so tired of feeling this way. but it's no one's job to babysit me, i'm lonely, but i'm not particularly sad. everyone has their own life, i have mine, and i just want to escape it so _badly_. i have relied on distractions since may to keep me afloat. eventually though, when three people who you thought would never leave you absolutely annihilate your trust and scar you for life by abandoning you on a whim in your darkest hours, it catches up to you. at this point, i'm diving into homework early in a desperate attempt to get my mind off of the events that keep haunting me, trailing behind me, never ceasing to let my mind rest. so much is happening and at the same time, i feel like i'm stagnant. i don't even know anymore.



Hey man, if it helps any you can always reach out to me - I'll lend an ear out whenever you're feeling down. I'm sorry you're going through all this. I don't know you that much but I'll be here for ya ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i feel so disconnected from everything and everyone around me. my paranoia is acting up too, i'm so tired of feeling this way. but it's no one's job to babysit me, i'm lonely, but i'm not particularly sad. everyone has their own life, i have mine, and i just want to escape it so _badly_. i have relied on distractions since may to keep me afloat. eventually though, when three people who you thought would never leave you absolutely annihilate your trust and scar you for life by abandoning you on a whim in your darkest hours, it catches up to you. at this point, i'm diving into homework early in a desperate attempt to get my mind off of the events that keep haunting me, trailing behind me, never ceasing to let my mind rest. so much is happening and at the same time, i feel like i'm stagnant. i don't even know anymore.



Hey there, friend.  Just wanted to say that people can be so cruel and when they show their true colors like that it just proves that they‘re jerks.  There’s two types of people in this world, those that care and those that don’t care.  The people who do care are worth so much more than those who do not.  I’m sorry you’re feeling this way.  It’s tough to feel stagnant for so long and in a lot of ways I can relate to having felt that way since May.  But just this past week I said **** you to depression, picked myself up, woke up early every day and got a lot done with a new schedule.  If there’s one thing I’ve learned it’s that the only person who can set the pace and tone for ourselves is ourselves.  However, if you need someone to talk to or anything I’ll be here.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2020)

I was at target and there was a car seat for like a baby in the parking lot, and my brother thought someone left their child :’)


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

me: *is literally collecting snapping turtles*
tbt fair: take photo with creatures that arent in a tank
me, with all my turtles: no thoughts head empty


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't even play this game, but I love this.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2020)

xara said:


> me: *is literally collecting snapping turtles*
> tbt fair: take photo with creatures that arent in a tank
> me, with all my turtles: no thoughts head empty


I don't even think I'm in season for no tank creatures lollll....


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 3, 2020)

A random black cat (I shall call it Jiji!) showed up on my front porch yesterday evening (which is obviously good luck). I love cats but I really wish people would spay and neuter their pets or take responsibility for letting them just breed unchecked all over the place... ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 3, 2020)

Why do companies try to advertise something as "Only takes __ minutes!" Like... I know it's a lie, you know it's a lie... You're just wasting both of our time lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 3, 2020)

I like to decline spam calls so they know I saw their call and told them 'no'.


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 3, 2020)

can't wait to watch all the people pay full price for more ports lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I like to decline spam calls so they know I saw their call and told them 'no'.


Same lmao


----------



## rianne (Sep 4, 2020)

I could spend almost all my money on bubble tea, plushies and figurines and I wouldn't even be that mad about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

I just block all spam callers and stuff otherwise they'll keep trying more than they should.

Also I'm crying in mario kart over how bad 8/8D is... like what they did to 64 stages must never be forgotten.. still good to let out your frustration on i suppose


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Also I'm crying in mario kart over how bad 8/8D is... like what they did to 64 stages must never be forgotten.. still good to let out your frustration on i suppose


Funny thing is I actually kinda like what 8(D) did to those tracks...I can’t forgive how much they utterly BUTCHERED the Wii tracks in 7 though. In emphasizing the gimmicks of 7 they neutered the interesting aspects of some of the series’ best tracks (the underwater pipe in koopa cape being an uninteresting halfpipe instead and the removal of the giant net on my all-time favorite track maple treeway in favor of ANOTHER gliding segment (which has gotten stale by the time you get there) being prime examples)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is I actually kinda like what 8(D) did to those tracks...I can’t forgive how much they utterly BUTCHERED the Wii tracks in 7 though. In emphasizing the gimmicks of 7 they neutered the interesting aspects of some of the series’ best tracks (the underwater pipe in koopa cape being an uninteresting halfpipe instead and the removal of the giant net on my all-time favorite track maple treeway in favor of ANOTHER gliding segment (which has gotten stale by the time you get there) being prime examples)


I hate it, 64 was my jam and I loved falling off yoshi valley and drive in all eternity on rainbow road  but yeah they ****ed most tracks in retro to be game for babies playing their first game.. though i'm glad they optimized basically any snes tracks those were hell.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I hate it, 64 was my jam and I loved falling off yoshi valley and drive in all eternity on rainbow road  but yeah they ****ed most tracks in retro to be game for babies playing their first game.. though i'm glad they optimized basically any snes tracks those were hell.


Ah, I kinda loathed the endless feeling of 64 rainbow road. Did you start with 64? If so, I completely understand why you’re not happy with the changes (just like how I hate what they did with Wii tracks)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah, I kinda loathed the endless feeling of 64 rainbow road. Did you start with 64? If so, I completely understand why you’re not happy with the changes (just like how I hate what they did with Wii tracks)


No, my first was probably Super Circuit (gba) if I remember correctly, I've played/tried basically all of them but 64 quickly became a favourite for me so, yeah I'll judge based upon that. 7 was really meh too at least with the Wii stages, I mean telling what escalator is the up/down one and..yeah lol bad game.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

*cries in nintendo wii*  what did they do to wario goldmine, i loved the brutality of that but it's like yeah let's remove all of the mine carts :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> *cries in nintendo wii*  what did they do to wario goldmine, i loved the brutality of that but it's like yeah let's remove all of the mine carts :/


They didn’t remove them they DEFANGED them. Now they’re just a booster...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They didn’t remove them they DEFANGED them. Now they’re just a booster...


Yeah, I saw some but they were just there.. thought they were gone but they aren't even supposed to be that  -cries in wario-


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 4, 2020)

The museum forum has been busy lately. But I can't account this fluctuating business to my threads never being interacted with anymore. It's been prob months. I wish we could still see the views on a thread that way I know ATLEAST some people look at it and decide it's not for them. I feel like because my art is so mediocre that no one likes or comments on it anymore.

But then again I have art that isn't mediocre and still nothing.


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Ran out of correction tape while doing my math work, idk if I should borrow my family member's tape.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2020)

earlier today on yt I was looking at a post that said "Bowser's Furry" as a joke, and one of the comments said "you know Mario is a Furry" and I just can't get that out of my head now. maybe that's why I love furries so much lmaooo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> The museum forum has been busy lately. But I can't account this fluctuating business to my threads never being interacted with anymore. It's been prob months. I wish we could still see the views on a thread that way I know ATLEAST some people look at it and decide it's not for them. I feel like because my art is so mediocre that no one likes or comments on it anymore.
> 
> But then again I have art that isn't mediocre and still nothing.


You're an artist?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2020)

I haven’t been exercising lately, so why do my legs feel like they’re on fire?  I think I went a little too hard cheering on my team today.  

Speaking of exercise, I need to get back into that soon.  I’m still healthy, but if I can’t do my martial arts right now I would like to build some muscle.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2020)

i still wanna send that shirt to those people lmao it's not that i gonna find a new job anyway


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2020)

Vancouver lost last night so i can stop watching the play offs now


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 5, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey man, if it helps any you can always reach out to me - I'll lend an ear out whenever you're feeling down. I'm sorry you're going through all this. I don't know you that much but I'll be here for ya ❤


this is late. but tysm for replying ;_;


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 5, 2020)

Debating whether to buy the coffee machine....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> this is late. but tysm for replying ;_;



You're welcome lovely  and dw <3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



Nicole. said:


> Debating whether to buy the coffee machine....



As a coffee addict a part of me is screaming YESYESYESYESYESYES-


----------



## Pondo (Sep 5, 2020)

“Can pigs eat chocolate? How about carob?”


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

when an album is too mainstream so u can't find it lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 6, 2020)

How the heck does my phone loose 20% of its battery overnight when it wasn't doing anythin?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> How the heck does my phone loose 20% of its battery overnight when it wasn't doing anythin?


Sounds like you either have some bloatware or might not have closed apps properly. Also some might do background updating which is a good idea to turn off.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You're welcome lovely  and dw <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020
> 
> ...



I ordered it today hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2020)

Spoiler



Not to be a downer, but I really, really don’t see the point in love.  I’ve come close to being in love a couple times and it just never worked out for me.  I’m fine with love between family and love between friends, and even other types, but love in _that_ sense is so foreign to me and I honestly kind of hope I never fall in love with someone.  There’s tons of people who do like it, and that’s fine, but for me I’d rather just be friends with as many people as possible and lead a good life.  /endofspiel


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2020)

I fill emotional voids left behind of people being unable to communicate that they care about and love me with material possessions.



Spoiler



My love language is gift giving because it is what I know and am comfortable with.

Sometimes I wish that wasn't the case because "retail therapy" can get out of hand if unchecked. Plus, I don't want to be greedy and superficial. I abhor that side of a capitalist society _—_ it's all about consumption and performative environmentalism. P.S. Generational trauma is such a wild ****ing ride and I've wanted to disengage for a long time. I get so frustrated that I cry. I hate crying.


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2020)

Dom (the jock sheep villager) is a Pisces. It all makes sense now why I like him so much. 

And this:


----------



## Saylor (Sep 8, 2020)

Whoa it's really snowing. I saw the forecast earlier but I thought I was dreaming


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2020)

Even when I post on the internet and send text messages, I use proper grammar and not slang terms, abbreviations, or weird spellings.


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2020)

Finally decided what star fragments I should get but I think I'm gonna be juuuust a bit off to get all of them (literally by like 5 tickets by my current count) because I couldn't figure out the last mirror and I was like 400 off in my last count inside the bottle guess. ;___;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2020)

Zane said:


> Finally decided what star fragments I should get but I think I'm gonna be juuuust a bit off to get all of them (literally by like 5 tickets by my current count) because I couldn't figure out the last mirror and I was like 400 off in my last count inside the bottle guess. ;___;


I was like over 50% off lmao.. but rip hope u can get em


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2020)

So, I've been listening to "Free Bird" over and over again - and for some reason, whenever I listen to it, I can't help but daydream the same crazy ass scenario of me jamming out on the guitar playing the solo with people who just happen to be carrying a drum set and a bass guitar play their parts. This takes place on the goddamn road, while we're all stuck waiting for a long train to pass by. I don't know who the **** they are, but I was having the time of my life with 'em. Then suddenly some dude jumps out of his car and starts headbanging to the music. 

If this is what it's like to have issues, then thank god I have them LMAO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2020)

me: "it's almost 1am i should prob sleep"

also me: watches 25 videos of tactical toilet paper reloads


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2020)

Idea: Get one or more friends, play some DJ K.K. music from New Leaf, then see who can name the most songs. Bonus points if they guess during an intro before K.K. starts singing. It's easy to set up and might be fun for a little while.


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

this plays on a loop in my brain all day everyday


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 9, 2020)

bold of them to assume I have any


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Idea: Get one or more friends, play some DJ K.K. music from New Leaf, then see who can name the most songs. Bonus points if they guess during an intro before K.K. starts singing. It's easy to set up and might be fun for a little while.


My favorite memory of NL is the day we as a family went to a baseball game. I was bored out of my mind but I had my 3DS with me so I played some NL. I learned about the whole DJ KK stuff that night, and I just chilled there for like 45 minutes waiting for my favorite songs to pop up lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

kms..like i know i need to email those people but i'm like.. can i not lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2020)

Today’s my sixth anniversary on TBT. Normally, I write a blog on my anniversary, but since the Blog Tree is down, I can’t write anniversary blogs anymore.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 9, 2020)

do I like him or does he just have brown hair? 

update:


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

School starts in 5 days and _I'm not ready_


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

Gruff is FINALLY moving out of my island, so very soon I should have either Lily or Kid Cat moving in thanks to a friend.  Glad Gruff is finally going because he was definitely my least favorite villager on my island.


----------



## QTanimalCrossing<3 (Sep 9, 2020)

Does anyone want to buy pekoe? She’s in boxes right now she’s moving out on her own I’d give her away for 200,000 bells!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Gruff is FINALLY moving out of my island, so very soon I should have either Lily or Kid Cat moving in thanks to a friend.  Glad Gruff is finally going because he was definitely my least favorite villager on my island.


Always a great feeling to _finally_ have some unwanted villager gone! Personally I like Gruff but can definitely understand not liking his design.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

I have an insane roadmap in my head. I can remember the way to places in a 100 mile radius if I’ve been on a drive there once or twice before (or even see it along the way). Just this evening I was talking with my parents about a certain painting store when I was able to fairly accurately pinpoint one of their locations (down to the street and relative location on the street) solely from memory.

and yet when I’m going to grab something I can’t even remember what it is I’m getting lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

fall weather really sucks, i hate this chilly weather but sun is still out wtf go sleep sun


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 10, 2020)

honestly, I'm glad minecraft is popular and relevant again


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

also love all those rude british people coming into work like, sorry i asked if u needed help


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... I'm weird.


----------



## rianne (Sep 10, 2020)

I hate allergies and sneezing and health anxiety.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2020)

I miss Windows XP


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2020)

i came to this thread then forgot what my thought was


----------



## oak (Sep 10, 2020)

My fingernails are blue from rinsing dye out of my hair in the shower. Heck yeah corpse hands


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 10, 2020)

red and teal is such a pretty colour combo!!


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

i want hashbrowns


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also love all those rude british people coming into work like, sorry i asked if u needed help



rude ass brits next time just splash hot tea in their faces 

that or yell THE BRITISH ARE COMING THE BRITISH ARE COMING whenever they walk in


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 11, 2020)

Betty White is a treasure.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 11, 2020)

Time to sleep, glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2020)

STRENGTH DOESN'T LIE IN NUMBEEEEERS 

STRENGTH DOESN'T LIE IN WEAAAAALTH 

STRENGTH LIES IN NIGHTS OF PEACEFUL SLUMBERS

WHEN YOU WAKE UP, WAKE UP-


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Feeling pensive and in the mood to write


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

I’m sad


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2020)

I miss doing digital art so much  I need to just get a new laptop and stop repairing this ancient one...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2020)

*le Friday night*


others: partying, hanging out with friends, livin it up

me: "Axl Rose saying gimme some reggae for 10 hours" open in 9 different tabs at once, slowly delving into insanity while simultaneously laughing so hard my stomach hurts


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 11, 2020)

Breath of the Wild

That's it that's the thought


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2020)

earlier I told my friend I would do a Cresselia raid w him on Pokemon GO, but when the raid went to start I got distracted by the fact that the right blinker in my car was blinking suspiciously fast. foudn out that the front right bumper blinker is burned out. but that's beside the point.

so after checking all that bs I remember I was supposed to do this raid and so I checked discord and ofc he sent me like 6 messages, and I knew I was in trouble cause he sent a message saying "Super Mario Sixty Four."

it's like when your parents say your full name after you're in trouble, I knew that he was upset at me lmaoo


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

My computer mouse keeps double & triple clicking on stuff or clicking on things I didn't click on at all, for about a week now. I need to get off my butt and get a new one.

Finally my island remodel begins starting tomorrow. I'm overwhelmed and I wonder how long it will take...probably a long time. Goodbye "opencore" island lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

man i really enjoy doing mirrors, maybe i should run stuff for fun in basement.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 12, 2020)

the dream I'm working on for the fair is turning out much creepier than I expected o: I hope it's not too much


----------



## oak (Sep 12, 2020)

I bought a new button up shirt the other day and I went to try it on at home and realized it was a crop top haha. How did I not notice at the store that the bottom half of the shirt was missing? I like the colours too much to return it so I guess I gotta find a way to rock a crop top with a chubby tummy lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2020)

So Super Mario 3D All Stars comes out on Rosh Hashanah this year. What a coincidence.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2020)

I want to marry my coffee machine, is that possible?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> I want to marry my coffee machine, is that possible?


i mean yeah why not, people marry buildings and anime characters so


----------



## rianne (Sep 12, 2020)

My mom got me a taro milk tea and a cream cheese muffin ooh today is a good day. ; u ;


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 13, 2020)

Today was one of the busiest and hectic days I have had all year. I have lots more to do still, too. Thankfully tomorrow will be a day of rest for me. Needless to say, I didn't get a chance to start on my island today after all ... ;w; 
Such is life, no? Time to log in and shake my trees and real fast (haha real fast yeah right...pffft) lol.
*silently wonders if she could train her cat to mash the A button repeatedly on cue...hmmmm!* =^.^=


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 13, 2020)

What kind of meat is that at 3:41?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2020)

I’m tired but I don’t want to go to sleep yet... I worked hard this past week so I’d like some chill time with video games or anime.  I know I have the rest of Sunday too, but still...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 13, 2020)

Am I trans?

I hate being a girl and I definitely don't fit in with them

well guess we'll have to find out


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2020)

i didn't ask to be a nintendo fan


i just had bad luck


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> i didn't ask to be a nintendo fan
> 
> 
> i just had bad luck


come say hi :c

also mood lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2020)

I love Wall-E


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2020)

Whoooa for the first time ever I found two message bottles on my beach in one day :O too bad the recipes were both dupes lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 13, 2020)

Omg I'm so close to 1k tbt I've literally never had this much before : o

Once I can make some examples for an art shop in the future then I can make more tbt (I hope if it actually gets hits). Then I can save that tbt to buy prob nothin since there isn't stuff I immediately want, and the collectables I would like are in the 2-3k+ range.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2020)

got a french oral exam on wednesday and I have trouble with the nasal sounds

payin ten bucks for someone to give me a cold so I can speak french properly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

I just remembered how scared I am of longchu


Spoiler: hahaha...no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Ya know what kinda grinds my gears? That Universal Studios is calling the overly Mario area “Super Nintendo World”. Come on, you’ve stripped everything NOT Mario-adjacent from the concept, why the HECK are you taunting me like that by naming it like it still has that content?!?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

Lmfao mail company, I picked that **** up in July yet you want me to pick it up again lol


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2020)

Lorde please come back I'm starting to wear out all my emotional support albums


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I just remembered how scared I am of longchu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hahaha...no


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Breathing smoke from burning everything is really hazardous and I feel like my air filter isn't enough right now. It smells kinda' like a big campfire outside and there's ash and debris all over everything in the morning. *coughhackwheeze*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2020)

You ever see something that makes you want to instantly barf?  I feel like that a lot these days.

EDIT: No, this post is not related to the one below me xD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


Ah thanks anyone have any ear/eye bleach


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ah thanks anyone have any ear/eye bleach






This is pretty cool especially for a travel advertisement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This is pretty cool especially for a travel advertisement


This seems like absolutely the thing you'd send 

the music reminds me of something and it's a mood but it's cool anyway


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ah thanks anyone have any ear/eye bleach


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


I love how stoic the chicken player was


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2020)

R.I.P. City of Dreams vista, you will be missed.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love how stoic the chicken player was


That is often how I look in real life,despite my personality. I identify strongly with this gentleman. Epic deadpan.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s funny cuz I’ve been constantly told that I look/sound like I’m on the verge of tears (even when I’m in a fine mood) lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s funny cuz I’ve been constantly told that I look/sound like I’m on the verge of tears (even when I’m in a fine mood) lol


Same, I've had multiple people tell me I look sad even when I'm completely calm. Guess that reputation does make it easier when you're actually sad and don't feel like talking about it to anyone.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2020)

Reminds me that I only genuinely smile when I laugh, so most of the time my expression is neutral.  Doesn’t necessarily mean I’m upset or anything though!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Reminds me that I only genuinely smile when I laugh, so most of the time my expression is neutral.  Doesn’t necessarily mean I’m upset or anything though!


Yeah, same here. I hate when people comment like "omg whats up you look moody" or stuff like, chill i have like, genuine smile/laughter and neutral expression unless i'm angry that's it lol

also hope they reply.. i get it's hard due to fires and stuff going on but maybe state you can't go in to send then??


----------



## Seastar (Sep 15, 2020)

I don't know why I've become obsessed with the Pokemon Chespin??
That's not even the starter I picked.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know why I've become obsessed with the Pokemon Chespin??
> That's not even the starter I picked.


I’ve been obsessed with chespin ever since I started playing I have the full line in shiny form lol


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2020)

Must stay awake for ticket distribution...*tapes eyelids open* O__O...


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Finally got my lineup, but I need to date swap red and yellow fragments to make the rainbow :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Oof, I’m not sure if I wanna center my star or have it over my peach...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 15, 2020)

Ain't doing too bad anymore.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2020)

watching the white fragments selling out because i can’t finish the line up until shooting stars are distributed


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

When will these roaches be permanently gone?  Sigh...


----------



## buny (Sep 16, 2020)

i want a new eeveelution...


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 16, 2020)

I can’t seem to work on my forsaken art. Please just do it Anna


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

hope they can help because.. yeah man this gonna be soo fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Am I trans?
> 
> I hate being a girl and I definitely don't fit in with them
> 
> well guess we'll have to find out


it's funny cause I also hate being a girl, but my whole life I've just accepted that that's who I am and I can't change it so I would have a very difficult time trying to convince myself that I'm actually a guy lol 


today is one of our few "break days" scattered across the semester in place of a mid-semester break, and tbh it feels nice to wake up and know that I don't have any classes to go to today


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Am I trans?
> 
> I hate being a girl and I definitely don't fit in with them
> 
> well guess we'll have to find out


Do you identify with the gender you were assigned with, the opposite gender, or neither gender?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2020)

I really wonder what other games Amusement Vision would have pumped out if it didn't end up merging with SEGA's research and development division. They gave us F-Zero GX and Super Monkey Ball 1 & 2 which were some of my favorite games on the Gamecube.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

I hate that I'm like, medium maybe large size girl cause those sizes always sell out on like one of a kind stuff... i mean xl/xxl always in stock same with xs.. i mean i got an XL on a pair of bell bottoms cause i really wanted them and i have some sewing skills but bruh lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

Lol that nintendo upgrade is actually good, the amount of 17 year olds slapping certain terms everywhere is really annoying.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2020)

Why do so many people annoy me?


----------



## rianne (Sep 16, 2020)

I wonder if I'll ever be able to wear lip products again without worrying about it transferring/smearing onto the inside of a mask.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

I’d have to say that this is a blursed video. I love the music to this but the warning is still eerie (even if it’s just a theoretical recreation)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 16, 2020)

Alek said:


> Do you identify with the gender you were assigned with, the opposite gender, or neither gender?


i'm still questioning
but i'll most likely go with the opposite gender i was assigned with


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i'm still questioning
> but i'll most likely go with the opposite gender i was assigned with


Then you're probably transgender but you should come to that conclusion on your own. I was gonna ask if you're non-binary but those are for people who don't identify with "male" or "female".


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 16, 2020)

I should probably learn, or rather gain more experience, driving automatic cars. What if I get a company car through a job in the future and don't know how to drive it because it's automatic lmao


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 16, 2020)

FINALLY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I should probably learn, or rather gain more experience, driving automatic cars. What if I get a company car through a job in the future and don't know how to drive it because it's automatic lmao


I assume you're implying that you can only drive a standard transmission car? drivin an automatic is like 50x easier lol.




Spoiler: mini rant, not related to above



so for the last month or so I've been thinking "man I feel like I have a crush on my friend" but like it's been bothering me really bad cause I was pretty positive it wasn't a romantic crush (I'm pretty positive that I'm aromantic) so I'm like well what else could it be?? well today I learned about a "platonic crush" where you love somebody very dearly but not in a romantic way, and now I'm thinking that's what I feel. the best way I heard someone describe it is "instead of wanting to kiss them until they can't breathe, you want to rent all the movies with them and have a sleepover."

for real tho I have no clue where my life would be without him. it's 12am and I can't sleep and he's over here cracking jokes and making me laugh. we're celebrating the "dawn of the last day - 24 hours remain" since 3D All Stars comes out tomorrow.

 I've talked to him basically every day since we first met in Feb 2017 and ughuhuu he's just so great I can't even


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2020)

Well, it’s official.  The cockroach has taken over my bedroom and I boxed it in there.  May have to sleep on the couch tonight.  I guess this is just life now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 17, 2020)

Good thing I filed my nails a few days ago cause even as blunt and not sharp as they are now I'm really messing up my skin. Much little red dots.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I assume you're implying that you can only drive a standard transmission car? drivin an automatic is like 50x easier lol.


yeah, I learnt in a manual transition car as my car is a manual. I never got a chance to learn in an automatic as my parents wouldn't let me as I wasn't insured to drive in their cars xD learning auto would've been much easier in hindsight, but I don't regret choosing manual.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Well, it’s official.  The cockroach has taken over my bedroom and I boxed it in there.  May have to sleep on the couch tonight.  I guess this is just life now.



YES.  I decided to go back into my room and found the roach in the corner.  Defeated it in battle and swept it into the trash.  I think that may be the last one too.  Now I have my room back and will be able to sleep peacefully tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

knocks on wood pls don't lose my packages

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

also i love how i'm up to 28k tbt now and idk what to do like it's not that ppl sell wands anyways


----------



## oak (Sep 17, 2020)

The other day I accidentally wore my shirt inside out for the whole entire day lmao. There was a ton of threads around the collar so idk how I didn't notice till the end of the day oops


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> yeah, I learnt in a manual transition car as my car is a manual. I never got a chance to learn in an automatic as my parents wouldn't let me as I wasn't insured to drive in their cars xD learning auto would've been much easier in hindsight, but I don't regret choosing manual.


yeah I drive automatic and I know how to drive standard but I need more practice. someday I'll own an old VW and while there were some that were automatic most were standard, so that's basically my reason for it lol.

basically driving automatic is exactly like driving standard except you don't have to deal with the hassle of pushing a clutch and switching gears. an automatic transmission does it.... automatically. plus cruise control is a thing with auto transmission which is GREAT.


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

Since I only have like 2 days left imma call off of work tomorrow 8)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

kinda giving up on whiteshadow for neko atsume, been trying for over a week with the good food nope


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 18, 2020)

I cannot believe how hard it is to unlock stuff in F-Zero GX. I do not remember it being that hard... I struggled just on Normal difficulty for the story mode missions so far and to unlock a lot of characters you need to beat it on Very Hard? What have I gotten myself into lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2020)

current mood: had to run all the way back to my dorm before work cause I forgot my ace ring this morning


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

I NEED THIS TIEDYE TAPESTRY AND ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE gdi man lol someone gimme dough


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2020)

almost got my signature to work, then accidentally clicked out of it. come back and all changes are gone and now the exact bb code I was using just wants to be broken for some reason lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

this is unbelievably annoying

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

finally it only let me do it if I put the art on the left side. Now if that's not 250 pix I'm gonna scream. I miss my Mac, it was so much easier to tell.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I should probably learn, or rather gain more experience, driving automatic cars. What if I get a company car through a job in the future and don't know how to drive it because it's automatic lmao


Same but also opposite haha, I want to learn to drive stick just in case I need to in an emergency.


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

Gonna try and draw for the first time in like 2 years


----------



## Xane_MM (Sep 18, 2020)

I know ti's been many pages since this but I don't think I replied:





Kane said:


> Not trying to sound "I'm more original than you" here but Kane was my first username here and on a different site and I've been wanting to go back for some time... but I'm noticing now there's a Zane and a Xane here
> 
> Xane_MM Zane hope I'm not making you two feel awkward... .-.


It's probably a bit confusing. Still manageable, given a fourth rhyming name isn't on this forum... I'd probably be more confused with @Zane, since that's basically my name, only mine starts with an X for coolness (even in real life). I saw Zane won some things in the fair and for a split-second I thought it said my name. _If only_.

Also, am I mis-remembering or did I battle either of you during the Switch Stars Super Smash Bros. Ultmate sessions? I'm thinking it was Kane, not Zane. (There's the confusion, right there!)


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

Xane_MM said:


> I know ti's been many pages since this but I don't think I replied:It's probably a bit confusing. Still manageable, given a fourth rhyming name isn't on this forum... I'd probably be more confused with @Zane, since that's basically my name, only mine starts with an X for coolness (even in real life). I saw Zane won some things in the fair and for a split-second I thought it said my name. _If only_.
> 
> Also, am I mis-remembering or did I battle either of you during the Switch Stars Super Smash Bros. Ultmate sessions? I'm thinking it was Kane, not Zane. (There's the confusion, right there!)


Yes I was in there (Was either pokemon trainer or ROB)


----------



## Xane_MM (Sep 18, 2020)

Kane said:


> Yes I was in there (Was either pokemon trainer or ROB)


Ah, good...I remembered correctly, then!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2020)

*insert Sam Puckett kidnapping One Direction here*


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

lmfao


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2020)

Xane_MM said:


> I saw Zane won some things in the fair and for a split-second I thought it said my name. _If only_.
> 
> Also, am I mis-remembering or did I battle either of you during the Switch Stars Super Smash Bros. Ultmate sessions? I'm thinking it was Kane, not Zane. (There's the confusion, right there!)



LoL oh no I’m sorry! Once upon a time there was a collectible creation contest on here, the third place winner was a user named “Zandy”. My heart! 

Also I believe we were in the same smash session one time, I remember saying we’d settle it in Smash when it was pointed out there were two Zanes  Though I don’t think we ended up playing against each other.


----------



## Xane_MM (Sep 18, 2020)

Zane said:


> the third place winner was a user named “Zandy”. My heart!


Aww.





Zane said:


> Also I believe we were in the same smash session one time, I remember saying we’d settle it in Smash when it was pointed out there were two Zanes  *Though I don’t think we ended up playing against each other.*


Hmm... Maybe we should do that sometime;  Switch Stars is over, but I'd be up for it, even if I lose most of the time.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kane said:


> lmfao
> View attachment 320384View attachment 320385


why tf does that exist


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

sell me wand collectibles

also man weekends suck


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2020)

Someone left a bag of dog **** in one of our carts AGAIN. So glad I'm leaving this awful store!


----------



## BeetleBreakfast (Sep 19, 2020)

Is Capcom ever gonna announce the next installment for Ace Attorney?


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

when i was younger so much younger than today i never needed anybody's help in any way!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

dunno if someone would sell their star wand if i offered 28k lmfao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2020)

I thought I would have to download the PAL ROM of SM64 to play in German but it turns out that 3D All-star actually gives the option to play in all US/EU/JAP languages so that's cool!

Also the textures are so CRISP MMMM MAMA MIA


----------



## oak (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm just trying to eat this coffee crisp chocolate bar and my rabbit is sitting at my feet begging for some. She is looking into my eyes trying to break me. Don't worry I won't give her any lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

i need this tiedye tapestry right meow man </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2020)

here are all the people I know of who are in the rainbow-order star frag squad:
myself
Jacob
Rosetti
Sholee
MasterM64
ThatOneMarshalFangirl
ali.di.magix

we all vibin


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2020)

screeeee my star is here  ❤


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2020)

BeetleBreakfast said:


> Is Capcom ever gonna announce the next installment for Ace Attorney?



**** YEAH ACE ATTORNEY SQUAD LETS GOOOO 

though I'm way behind as I still need to complete the Phoenix Wright trilogy (tho I know what happens in all three games) LOL. But yeah apparently Spirit of Justice was the last one released as of now. Been four years so still kinda recent ig


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

I really hope the transplants were a success. There are two plants, but they did belong to my late aunt and were outgrowing their containers. I sure hope this doesn't kill them. I'd feel really bad if that happened especially since I'm not great with plants.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 20, 2020)

This forum has a Kane, a Zane, and a Xane

Unrelated but I want to eat Reese's right now


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

man i like how i picked this avatar at random cause i wanted something else than my fair stuff and it grew on me. Hehe.


----------



## BeetleBreakfast (Sep 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> **** YEAH ACE ATTORNEY SQUAD LETS GOOOO
> 
> though I'm way behind as I still need to complete the Phoenix Wright trilogy (tho I know what happens in all three games) LOL. But yeah apparently Spirit of Justice was the last one released as of now. Been four years so still kinda recent ig


I mean the fourth and fifth games had a 6 year gap betwen them. Definatley possible.

I'm glad it sounds like you like 'em though.


----------



## dumplen (Sep 20, 2020)

I always miss the good events.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

My hair was too long before I got it cut. When I sat in the chair and was getting my hair straightened out it covered my eyes so much that I couldn’t see my face in the mirror (because of my bangs and my mask)! Thankfully my hair is now tamed.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

Especially random thought: When I played WoW back in the day, I was in a guild called, "Ba Neer Na Neer Neer." I remember a saying that our very young, but hysterically funny, guild leader used to say, "We don't do that here in Ba Neer Na Neer Neer!" >:O  
When you hear it out loud it makes more sense. You had to be there. Good times man, good times.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 20, 2020)

Not sure why I really bother logging on Twitter at all knowing full well it's going to be a cesspool of negativity. Just browsed a topic I knew would make me annoyed. I guess I'm looking for some sort of hope with people on there but so far nothing. I really shouldn't even bother.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 20, 2020)

I want to start meditating


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 20, 2020)

It's getting colder which is nice but the cold weather always makes me really nostalgic and yearning which is not as nice


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

not me forgetting to catch the giraffe and giant stags oh well, there’s always next year lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2020)

If the Divine Comedy was written today, the 9th Circle of Hell would also include all the traitors since the poem was written. Examples include Benedict Arnold, Adolf Hitler, and the Rosenbergs to name a few.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2020)

Celeste has 2 more days to show up before I miss the Virgo harp  I don’t know why y’all love her so much hahahah


----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2020)

there was an earthquake and I remember getting up and going right back to sleep lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2020)

So the recommended speed limit on the Autobahn is 80mph?? jfc and here I thought it would be like The Fast and The Furious


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2020)

Lmao, I keep toggling between showing as online and being invisible and I’m not quite sure why.  Maybe I got bored of showing up as online all the time.  It doesn’t really matter in the end though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 21, 2020)

Zane said:


> Celeste has 2 more days to show up before I miss the Virgo harp  I don’t know why y’all love her so much hahahah


I had her on Friday. No one I like seems to be around when I find her.


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 21, 2020)

milktae said:


> there was an earthquake and I remember getting up and going right back to sleep lmao


Honestly that scared me so bad. My walls shook and it took me a few seconds to process the danger haha


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m tired, but don‘t know if I‘m tired enough to sleep.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

i wish colourpop was a thing in canada; they’ve got such nice products their glitters are literally,, so sexy but those exchange rates are _brutal_ lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

xara said:


> i wish colourpop was a thing in canada; they’ve got such nice products their glitters are literally,, so sexy but those exchange rates are _brutal_ lmao


i feel ya... luckily my currency is not too bad against USD but it's like  :^) customs and shipping are hell lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been obsessing over Absol the last few days someone pls send help

(by send help I mean please send me a figurine or plushie of Absol ty)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Lmao, I keep toggling between showing as online and being invisible and I’m not quite sure why.  Maybe I got bored of showing up as online all the time.  It doesn’t really matter in the end though.


how do u even get invisible to work like, it keeps showing online no matter what.

also someone sell me a star wand collectible ty


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> how do u even get invisible to work like, it keeps showing online no matter what.
> 
> also someone sell me a star wand collectible ty


If you have invisible mode turned on it'll still look like your online to *you* but to everyone else you'll appear offline.

Also I'm sorry I don't have a star wand to sell


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you have invisible mode turned on it'll still look like your online to *you* but to everyone else you'll appear offline.
> 
> Also I'm sorry I don't have a star wand to sell


aaah okay thought that thing was messy like that but thank you ❤ !

it's okay.. someone will sell...maybe...eventually...when im 70 years old lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2020)

I love how in the book _Holes_, one racist murder was the driving force of the entire story, even though it was only a small part of the story.



Spoiler: Don’t open unless if you have read the book



If it weren’t for the racist murder, Green Lake wouldn’t have dried up. If it hasn’t dried up, Trout Walker (the worst character) would still have a source of income. If he still had a source of income, he wouldn’t be driven to poverty like what happened to him. But none of that would be a big deal had he not been so greedy. Because of that, he abused his children and grandchildren, forcing them to dig every day until they have found the treasure. And had he not abused his grandchildren, one of them wouldn’t have opened the prison camp Stanley spent most of the story in.

I also liked how in the book, those who engaged in an act of racism couldn’t get away with it, even during a time they would normally get away with it. Trout’s punishment, he lost all his fortune, died without finding the treasure, and once the treasure was found, he died in vain. Everyone else, the town has dried up, and it hasn’t rained until Camp Green Lake was shut down and the staff got in trouble.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2020)

@xSuperMario64x this made me think of you


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2020)

As I encounter Billy for the third time the reason why I hated island hopping so much all comes rushing back to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

I OPENLY SUPPORT WALUIGI PROPAGANDA

also for some reason it really bothers me that the title of this thread has a period at the end so when I get a notification from here it's written as "Place Your Random Thoughts.." and it looks like a bad case of punctuation lol


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 21, 2020)

September is the most slowest month out of all 12 months


----------



## nightxshift (Sep 21, 2020)

why and how do we exist


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> why and how do we exist


Think about it. If don’t exist, you can’t feel yourself. Nor could you see, or hear, or smell.

Everybody has a purpose. If we don’t exist, there will be no technology.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

What would have happened if I didn't go back to posting on TBT a couple months ago?
Would anything be better?
Would several things just never have happened?
It's scary to think about how much of a difference little things like that can make.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

I wrote the haiku in my signature for the Little Lullabies contest, and despite the fact that it didn't even place I personally love it. maybe it didn't place because it didn't fait the fair aesthetic/theme as well as the haikus that _did_ place. oh well, I'm still proud enough that I'll show it off in my signature.


Fun fact: I came up with it on a whim as soon as the fair started, and tbh I was probably the first person to submit a haiku (I submitted it about 5-6 minutes after the fair started).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2020)

Four years later, I think McConnell was right about blocking Merrick Garland’s nomination. That was a conservative justice that died, and Obama was trying to replace it with a liberal justice. But at the same time, it was rather unfair that they blocked Garland, at least the way they did it. They wouldn’t even let him give a voice until after the election. Since Trump won, the Republicans got away with this stunt, and they got Scalia replaced with a conservative justice.

Now if you want to know what would really be unfair? If they replaced Ginsburg with a conservative justice. Especially if they blocked Garland to prevent Scalia from being replaced by a liberal justice.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 21, 2020)

I will never buy a Toyota.

Even if someone threatens to shoot my Nintendo Switch and steal my library books.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

I WAS JOKING AROUND W MY FRIEND AND HE REPLIED AND SAID I LOVE YOU FOR THAT AND I'M LIKE OVER HERE INTERBALLY CRYING CAUDE I THINK THAT'S THE FIRST TIME HE'S EVER SAID HE LOVED ME FOR ANYTHING AND I JUST DON'T KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH THIS SBDHWHSHSBSHSH


----------



## nightxshift (Sep 22, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Think about it. If don’t exist, you can’t feel yourself. Nor could you see, or hear, or smell.
> 
> Everybody has a purpose. If we don’t exist, there will be no technology.


But why are we the “smartest”. why couldn’t it had been another animal. ¡-¡ maybe ants are smarter than us, who knows


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> September is the most slowest month out of all 12 months


yeah september and march are the worst tbf 

also im really grateful my friend checked in on my usps stuff for me but it's sad they(usps) are also really bad treated by trump so they can't do their job.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 22, 2020)

I want to take a nap


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

sell me star wand kthxbye


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

Omg nooooo, I was at 25,666 posts.


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2020)

the tbt banner looks so naked without celeste now :’0


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2020)

Ah shoot, so what if I got a flat tire? It happens. It's not gonna do you any good to yell over and over again. Besides, I'll use my money and I can call a company to fix it. Don't worry about it.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



nightxshift said:


> why and how do we exist



u reminded me that I still have to do my reading for my philosophy class ty


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 23, 2020)

I should probably get going to bed before I have another zombie level energy day tomorrow. Discord is down anyways.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2020)

When you only got five hours of sleep, but don’t feel like going back to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2020)

man being unemployed w asperger's such cause im too high-functioning


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> man being unemployed w asperger's such cause im too high-functioning


Oh no are you not working at the library anymore?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh no are you not working at the library anymore?


no last day was today so gonna have to start apply for money (my mom is unemployed also and it's not like they want 58 year old ppl either in her areas lol....) n stuff tomorrow

hope it goes well but job agency can **** it :^^^^^)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> no last day was today so gonna have to start apply for money (my mom is unemployed also and it's not like they want 58 year old ppl either in her areas lol....) n stuff tomorrow
> 
> hope it goes well but job agency can **** it :^^^^^)


Ah I'm sorry  I hope the job search goes well for you and that you guys are able to get unemployment!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah I'm sorry  I hope the job search goes well for you and that you guys are able to get unemployment!!


Thank you ❤  yeah she gets her unemployment bc she's that normal neurotypial people who could just go into interviews everywhere and don't need special jobs but ya i hope i can work it out...


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone else having fun with the anime snap chat filter


----------



## Alcremie (Sep 23, 2020)

If Never Gonna Give You Up is stuck in your head, is your brain rickrolling you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2020)

I thought Super Mario Galaxy wouldn’t work well on the Switch Lite, but after playing it on the Switch Lite for four days, I got 60 power stars AND am about to face the final boss (game is currently suspended though). So it does work on handheld.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2020)

I just came across little bear while I was admiring some more of the jellycat animals and it's soooo cute it made my heart do flips


----------



## mogyay (Sep 23, 2020)

Saylor said:


> I just came across little bear while I was admiring some more of the jellycat animals and it's soooo cute it made my heart do flips



is it this one?



Spoiler













bc if so SAME, i love jellycat SO MUCH


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2020)

mogyay said:


> is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the one!! and ME TOO I'm obsessed with them, I got wilbur whale a few months ago and I love him so much! I've been so excited to get more ever since then


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2020)

I want to try taking an aesthetic picture on Instagram but idk if my crappy phone camera can pull it off


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Discord on phone makes me fat finger more


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2020)

KID IF YOU AINT WATCHIN THE SUPER MARIO BROTHERS SUPER SHOW

YA GONNA TURN INTO A _GOOMBA_


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

I started thinking about which countries have squirrels or not. Idk why but now imma go google it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

^ my brain at 3am


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 23, 2020)

It astounds me how bad companies are at naming their systems. People are talking about how the Xbox One X is going to ruin Christmas for people around the globe because parents are going to be confused whether to buy their kids Xbox Series X or Xbox One X. To make matters worse, parents might buy the Xbox Series S with several discs not knowing it's digital only. I am just astounded teams upon teams of people were put together and no one stopped this inevitable disaster from happening. As much as I love the Xbox, they had this coming. Mind blowingly stupid is what it is. I'm going to wait it out until the fires have cooled and get the system. I'm really in no rush. I would rather get a new laptop anyways.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2020)

"Keiichiro BELIEVES IN YOU!!!" nice ass


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It astounds me how bad companies are at naming their systems. People are talking about how the Xbox One X is going to ruin Christmas for people around the globe because parents are going to be confused whether to buy their kids Xbox Series X or Xbox One X. To make matters worse, parents might buy the Xbox Series S with several discs not knowing it's digital only. I am just astounded teams upon teams of people were put together and no one stopped this inevitable disaster from happening. As much as I love the Xbox, they had this coming. Mind blowingly stupid is what it is. I'm going to wait it out until the fires have cooled and get the system. I'm really in no rush. I would rather get a new laptop anyways.


The digital only thing is enough of a deal breaker for me. In addition to not being into their exclusives.


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It astounds me how bad companies are at naming their systems. People are talking about how the Xbox One X is going to ruin Christmas for people around the globe because parents are going to be confused whether to buy their kids Xbox Series X or Xbox One X. To make matters worse, parents might buy the Xbox Series S with several discs not knowing it's digital only. I am just astounded teams upon teams of people were put together and no one stopped this inevitable disaster from happening. As much as I love the Xbox, they had this coming. Mind blowingly stupid is what it is. I'm going to wait it out until the fires have cooled and get the system. I'm really in no rush. I would rather get a new laptop anyways.


Their console names are all X's and O's it's like tic-tac-toe lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

My dog keeps putting his head on my foot for some reason


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2020)

Man if Discord could fix its never-ending story of breaking saved settings to actually sync someday that would  be cool please and ty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)

woke up at 7:30 because there was a train blowing its horn outside my window. good ol central Ohio.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2020)

After all these times Nintendo has ported Wii U games on the Switch, the Wii U is nearly obsolete. Of course, there are some games that will never get ported, and you’ll never even see them get ported ever (looking at you amiibo Festival, which is just as bad as the Emoji Movie).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2020)

If anyone remembers what the controls would be on Switch's Yoshi's Island port if you would remap them to the GBA port ones please help and thank you


----------



## samsquared (Sep 24, 2020)

i didn't notice this before but my backdrop still works 
maybe i'm the only one that can see it....


I really need to get back to work.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2020)

sell me a star wand por favor


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2020)

I wish there were a pinecone wreath DIY... it'd be so cute for fall


Your Local Wild Child said:


> My dog keeps putting his head on my foot for some reason


He loves you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm actually really content with this collectible lineup. I originally did it as sort of a temporary thing to see how I could create a lineup with my gradient feathers, but I genuinely really love this so I think I might keep it for a while.

I also mentioned like earlier this week that the gradient feathers might be my favorite set of collectibles on this forum. now I'm positive that they are, they're just so cute and amazing! especially the glam feather, that will always me one of my favorite collectibles of all time


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 24, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm actually really content with this collectible lineup. I originally did it as sort of a temporary thing to see how I could create a lineup with my gradient feathers, but I genuinely really love this so I think I might keep it for a while.
> 
> I also mentioned like earlier this week that the gradient feathers might be my favorite set of collectibles on this forum. now I'm positive that they are, they're just so cute and amazing! especially the glam feather, that will always me one of my favorite collectibles of all time



I bought all the star fragments before the shooting stars were distributed and thought I screwed myself out of a good lineup at the top. Even though I had to sacrifice two stars I'm actually really happy how it turned out. The Tetris Grid had the perfect date and matches the color scheme.


----------



## Zane (Sep 24, 2020)

I got somebody’s voided Hippeux. I don’t remember anyone visiting from the island he said he came from, which means it wasn’t even recently.. so he’s just been lurking this whole time.. waiting for me to have a plot open to make his move.. D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)

someone on the internet: *draws an obscene and skimpy dressed girl with a shy guy mask on*

me: DON'T YOU DARE DISRESPECT MY BOY LIKE THAT YOU UNCULTURED SWINE


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

I think I messed up a few answers on my math test....


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 25, 2020)

Zane said:


> I got somebody’s voided Hippeux. I don’t remember anyone visiting from the island he said he came from, which means it wasn’t even recently.. so he’s just been lurking this whole time.. waiting for me to have a plot open to make his move.. D:


Wasn't me.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> someone on the internet: *draws an obscene and skimpy dressed girl with a shy guy mask on*
> 
> me: DON'T YOU DARE DISRESPECT MY BOY LIKE THAT YOU UNCULTURED SWINE


I'm so tempted to post a youtube vid right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> someone on the internet: *draws an obscene and skimpy dressed girl with a shy guy mask on*
> 
> me: DON'T YOU DARE DISRESPECT MY BOY LIKE THAT YOU UNCULTURED SWINE


lmao i'd like to see that image tbf it sounds amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> lmao i'd like to see that image tbf it sounds amazing


it's actually pretty awful lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's actually pretty awful lol


Lmao can't be I've seen a lot lolllll


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

trying to remap the switch controls so i can play snes games properly and its hell cause u need to reverse rather than follow the gba stuff lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2020)

i don't usually just think "hey today would be a good day for ice cream" but I'm feeling it today. might go get me a M&M blizzard or smth after my German class.


also just realized I forgot my ace ring AGAIN DHDJEJWHEBE


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

i need to get that tiedye tapestry man


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2020)

Glad that Elmo is watching over us when we need him most. 

This post will make no sense to anyone reading in the future.


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

LMAO I-


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

Timezones man... timezones be whack.

That’s it.  That’s the thought of the day.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2020)

Just finished Kingdom Hearts III and it's made me realise I don't care much for long cutscenes. This game has far too many.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 26, 2020)

i need to stop looking at car decor/customization i dont even know how to drive yet!


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

My disappointment is immeasurable and my night is ruined


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

the dorm RA: "Reslife is hearing that many people say that are feeling lonely, stressed about politics, etc. this semester"

me: wow now everyone here knows how I've felt literally every single school day for the last six semesters 



fr tho I wonder when I finally bring my dog to school if I should invite people over to just chill w him for a while, he's such a good boy and he loves everybody. plus socialization is good for him since he's still a puppy. I feel like dogs can lower stress by at least like 374% but idk I'm no scientist.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020



SmoochsPLH said:


> i need to stop looking at car decor/customization i dont even know how to drive yet!


never too early to start loving cars lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

those clothes are probably gonna look wack but i had damn fun today


----------



## Maiana (Sep 26, 2020)

i want to buy a switch lite to learn a language but idk which one i should learn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

also update i purchased that tapestry cause it's half artist half free healthcare charity and it's hella dank

also sell me star wand please ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

in the spirit of Ohio....

I have just been assaulted by a Buckeye tree lmfao 
(it didn't hurt too much but still oof)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> in the spirit of Ohio....
> 
> I have just been assaulted by a Buckeye tree lmfao
> (it didn't hurt too much but still oof)


ouch ;;

glad ur showing off my weed feather


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

nintendo letting us customize the pumpkins to white would be,, so sexy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

sell me star wand please c:

also sorted thru the stuff i got at clothes swap, have to give away the crop top cause it turned out too small but hopefully i can wear the other things.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 27, 2020)

Music is such a weird thing.

How can a song that sounds really good to me sound absolutely horrendous to someone else. I wonder what it would be like to hear a song I hate through the ears of someone else.​


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2020)

i realized i might not be sleepy bc i turned off the blue light filter on my laptop hours ago
that and i keep shining my white light lamp on my eyes so i am. wide awake (but i need to sleep i have an EXAM)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

I literally just want potions now. Am I becoming a witch? I hope not. I just like the potion collectibles..


----------



## oak (Sep 27, 2020)

What is going through my rabbits mind when I clean her litter box? She sits right there and stares at me with the most offended look. Does she think I do it for fun?


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

oak said:


> What is going through my rabbits mind when I clean her litter box? She sits right there and stares at me with the most offended look. Does she think I do it for fun?


my cats like to go in the litter box and poop while my mom is cleaning it lmao


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

i miss the lunar haze backdrop,, it was so pretty ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

i need more johnnys merch aha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2020)

idk why this picture exists but I'm so glad it does


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why this picture exists but I'm so glad it does
> 
> View attachment 323117


i kinda disagree with it lmaooo

also ugh just can i not have to deal with **** rn


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 28, 2020)

How difficult is it for people learning English to read/learn cursive?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2020)

HUH I WONDER WHO THAT IS IN THE BANNER ON THE RIGHT  

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



sheilaa said:


> i kinda disagree with it lmaooo


I personally think he's much cuter in his original form, but this just made me lmao


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)

Sid, I always think of you when October rolls around. Rest in peace...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



sheilaa said:


> also ugh just can i not have to deal with **** rn



feel you on that bro

like literally 

been having diarrhea and constipation for days maybe I should back down on the damn coffee


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

about to do a presentation for school,, wish me luck


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 29, 2020)

xara said:


> about to do a presentation for school,, wish me luck


Good luck!


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2020)

As I was hanging a towel in the bathroom I startled a juvenile spider and I almost made those little kiss sounds at it like you make at a cat


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2020)

Now that I finished all three games in Super Mario 3D All Stars, I have went back to playing Animal Crossing: New Horizons. From my current plans, my houses and their themes are like blood types.

- One of my character houses is a seasonal-themed house (A). It’s a winter-themed house.
- One of my character houses is a hospitality-themed house (B). It’s a restaurant.
- One of my character houses is both a seasonal-themed house and a hospitality-themed house (AB). It’s a fall-themed hotel.
- The other character’s house is neither seasonal-themed nor hospitality-themed (O). It’s an ancient temple.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2020)

lmao work agency is the most fail agency here i cant lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

Lmao, I fell asleep without taking my antidepressant last night.  The weird thing is I don’t even feel depressed right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2020)

i really hate that I don't have a 2018/2019 purple candy. I had a good lineup planned but nope, no newer purple candy so I can't do that.

I'm tryin out some stuff and what I have right now is [hot feather] [purple potion] [Jack] [orange candy] [glam feather]
idk it might be okay but I wish I had better options.

edit: idk i give up, I don't have any good halloween lineups lol

edit again: okay so now I have this one. i think it might actually be kinda good??


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 29, 2020)

i cant wait to get pumpkin heads and the horns from the update


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2020)

See you on the other side   Safe Travels


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 30, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i cant wait to get pumpkin heads and the horns from the update


I was hoping for the purple one to come back.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

need more old johnnys merch aaaaa


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

also if anyone knows a good baby steps/asperger guide for single needle crochet hit me up please... i found some video tutorial but the person's finger basically hid it lol


----------



## oak (Sep 30, 2020)

I saw a guy today wearing a shirt that said "TUNA, NO CRUST" in big block letters and I'm still thinking about what it meant lmao. WHAT DID YOUR SHIRT MEAN, GOOD SIR?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 30, 2020)

Head empty, pumpkin thoughts only


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 30, 2020)

tfw you have a cute avi to use but spooptober is officially starting in an hour so you don't know what to do


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

Every election season, the first thing that always comes to mind is this: 
(Don't worry, it's purely silly and funny nonsense! Warning for light language. And now for something completely different...)





(If you'd like to reply for some weird reason, feel free to do so via PM so I don't throw off the topic of the thread! Thanks so much! <3 )


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2020)

IT'S ALREADY 11PM?????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

45 minutes until spooktober for me! I’ve jumped the gun on my pfp tho lol


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2020)

People really just see **** on stan twitter and repeat it thinking they're a bad ***** huh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 1, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Every election season, the first thing that always comes to mind is this:
> (Don't worry, it's purely silly and funny nonsense! Warning for light language. And now for something completely different...)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samsquared (Oct 1, 2020)

begone moving anxiety!! I’m not afraid of you, boxes!!


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

it’s Time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2020)

How many electricians does it take to change a light bulb?



Spoiler: Answer



One! It’s their job, stupid!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 1, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> How many electricians does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

Alright, I finally finished my Halloween aesthetic.  10/10 would do it again.  *faceplants*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> -


Lmaoo great video. 

Also man I get you can't just pop by there due to corona but... do you really need to call me that late you basically close by then LOL


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2020)

I finally made a letterboxd to keep track of the movies I've watched but now I can't remember any of them


----------



## Hot (Oct 1, 2020)

5.35 can't come fast enough
I'm so bored I decided to log in just to post this
I just wanna fail at housing savage then unsub


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Lmaoo great video.


Thanks! I enjoy it every election year! xD Props to @Reginald Fairfield for the other absolutely wonderful video/song! I love it! xD SO true.

edit: OH my that video of the construction workers is killing me! xD Thank you so much for that! I needed it!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> also if anyone knows a good baby steps/asperger guide for single needle crochet hit me up please... i found some video tutorial but the person's finger basically hid it lol



Single needle crochet? Never heard of that, unless that's just regular crochet. In that case: https://www.instructables.com/Beginning-crochet/ and https://www.craftsy.com/post/new-to-crochet-heres-how-to-crush-it/# are great resources. I personally like pictorials better than youtube tutorials because a.) they allow you to go at your own pace and b.) they less often include fingers hiding what is being done


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Single needle crochet? Never heard of that, unless that's just regular crochet. In that case: https://www.instructables.com/Beginning-crochet/ and https://www.craftsy.com/post/new-to-crochet-heres-how-to-crush-it/# are great resources. I personally like pictorials better than youtube tutorials because a.) they allow you to go at your own pace and b.) they less often include fingers hiding what is being done


yeah idk i suppose u can do it with two but that might be more stitchwork.. thank you tho, i'll check em out! yeah i prefer pic guides as well!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah idk i suppose u can do it with two but that might be more stitchwork.. thank you tho, i'll check em out! yeah i prefer pic guides as well!


Good luck! Lemme know if these work out for you!

Two needles is what I know as knitting, it's a totally different craft. I can crochet, but not knit, so I don't know any knitting tutorials


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Good luck! Lemme know if these work out for you!
> 
> Two needles is what I know as knitting, it's a totally different craft. I can crochet, but not knit, so I don't know any knitting tutorials


yeah i was looking for crochet so all good, i'm such a noob with large ass fingers on this lmaoo! i'll!!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Keep practising. You'll get there. I don't have the projects or the pictures anymore but my first few projects were horrible too!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Keep practising. You'll get there. I don't have the projects or the pictures anymore but my first few projects were horrible too!


yeah i tried some yesterday ended up like doing an edge of friendship bracelet knots LMAO


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah i tried some yesterday ended up like doing an edge of friendship bracelet knots LMAO


You discovered a new pattern/technique! Write it up, and sell it on etsy, you'll make money


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> You discovered a new pattern/technique! Write it up, and sell it on etsy, you'll make money


Haha yeah, I'll  I defo need money rn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2020)

the fact that people replace every single cell in their body with brand new ones every seven or so years is a little unnerving. That means the person that I was seven years is, physically, a totally different person than I am now. so weird to think about.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the fact that people replace every single cell in their body with brand new ones every seven or so years is a little unnerving. That means the person that I was seven years is, physically, a totally different person than I am now. so weird to think about.


oh no I'm going to be panicking about how weird that is


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2020)

Dogs should live for at least 40 years


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

I finally figured out that the song in my head for over a year was Olivine City from Pokemon Gen 2. I started wondering if it was even a real theme or if my mind just made it up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2020)

It’s kinda funny that the worst Supreme Court case ever occurred during the time the worst president of the United States was president.


----------



## rianne (Oct 2, 2020)

Idk if what I'm passionate about is what I want to do career-wise.

And I'm learning to accept that. Gradually.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

I still don't know what I want to do in the future...
I'm just wasting all this time trying to be happy with what I have...
But one day I won't have this anymore and if I haven't figured out what kind of job I can do by then... yikes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm glad Julia is moving out of my NH island buuuut would be nice if Able's could sell me some halloween outfits. I don't want tourist shirts and sports pants.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Upon hearing that I go by Vrisnem online my father asked my mother what it meant. She told him that it was my drag name.


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

ya’ll hear me out,, what if the moon in nh was customizable and you could customize it to look like planets or something like saturn, mars, etc,, i’d literally make a whole ass solar system on my island if i could xnsj


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone used Google meet? I'm useless with technology and don't quite fancy showing my bare face on camera today lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Upon hearing that I go by Vrisnem online my father asked my mother what it meant. She told him that it was my drag name.


Wow ;; 
--

Also had my job agency meeting after like 30 turns of actually getting one, seems like I can, like pick some place for them to approve that I can go to to get help for job-searching and maybe some daily stuff. Glad I don't have sit and search 20 jobs per month, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> Anyone used Google meet? I'm useless with technology and don't quite fancy showing my bare face on camera today lol


I use Google meet for my piano lessons. it's okay, but I'll always favor in person meetings over a zoom/meet call.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Upon hearing that I go by Vrisnem online my father asked my mother what it meant. She told him that it was my drag name.


LMFAO I-
AHEM
I'm so sorry


----------



## beehumcrossing (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Upon hearing that I go by Vrisnem online my father asked my mother what it meant. She told him that it was my drag name.


i like that name though 

also your lineup is amazing-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> LMFAO I-
> AHEM
> I'm so sorry


my reaction too.. like parents sometimes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 2, 2020)

what the difference between zoom and duo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

^no idea i hate video call/voice chats though lol

also ughhhh so much nice JE merch kill ma' wallet.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 2, 2020)

So on this forum I can't post in old threads nor in non-English languages because comments will get deleted, alright gotcha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 2, 2020)

Feel like I'm being punished for leaving my job lol (even though I gave a two weeks!!).

I can get through it but it's kind of left a bad taste in my mouth.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Autumn Rain said:


> So on this forum I can't post in old threads nor in non-English languages because comments will get deleted, alright gotcha.


Really? I feel like I've seen some obscenely old threads get bumped and nobody batted an eye about it. It must be a new rule if that's the case, which tbh I don't think is necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 2, 2020)

I do wish that the Switch chargers could be longer.  Ive just settled down for the night and thought id pick up the game for a couple hours before bed but low battery won't last me long so it needs plugging in only the plug socket feels miles away from where I'm stationed. I'm now sat waiting for it to charge.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 2, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Feel like I'm being punished for leaving my job lol (even though I gave a two weeks!!).
> 
> I can get through it but it's kind of left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...



Yes, it doesn't really matter much to me though, I just found it a bit odd. The other forums I utilized in the past didn't ever do that when I posted in really old threads or commented in other languages that weren't English, but I'm aware each website has its own set of rules. On another note, sorry to hear about your situation. Hopefully, things get better for you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 2, 2020)

I gave Faye a piece of zucchini and she took it and threw it. The sass


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

I just realized I never broke or hit the piñatas at those Hispanic parties my parents made me go to as a kid :’)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 3, 2020)

IIIIIIIIIII HAVE BECOME COMFORTABLY NUMB


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Me at 11 pm: I’m ready to go to sleep.  Time to take my medicine and hit the hay.

Me at 2 am: Nevermind, I slept too much yesterday.  Time to stay up all night for no reason at all just to play video games and watch anime.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

The toad outside is quite loud


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Lmao... I go in the kitchen to get some dessert.  Turn the light on and see a slug on the counter just doing its thing... well at least it’s a slug and not another ******* cockroach.  I don’t have a problem with slugs.

Is our house like the insect/bug emporium or something though?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm having anxiety over my placement on a list and I dare not say anything about why. Oh..my..gosh..


----------



## oak (Oct 3, 2020)

It's the anniversary of the movie Mean Girls and it just reminds me of how some girls in elementary school made a burn book and it got confiscated by the teachers lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 3, 2020)

I love when I'm watching a Youtube video and there is a ridiculously loud popular song in the background for absolutely no reason. Bonus points if it only plays in one side of your headphones, that way I at least get to keep one of my eardrums.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 3, 2020)

i want to hug a shellos


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2020)

I bet you guys never heard of these chain businesses:

- Bucee’s (convenience stores)
- Cotton Patch Café (casual dining restaurants)
- James Coney Island (fast food restaurants)
- Pappa’s Restaurants (casual dining restaurants)
- Ralphs and Kacoo’s (casual dining restaurants)

These chains are as obscure as In-N-Out used to be. Be sure to leave a like if have heard of any of these chains.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 4, 2020)

Uncle Phil has range.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Started to flatten parts of my island earlier and still need to do the first floor of it.. I've ideas of what to do but I wish the shovel was larger lol


----------



## tumut (Oct 4, 2020)

Nintendo games are so dissapointing these days.

New horizons was a watered down version of an AC game with only a couple fleshed out new features.

Super Mario 3D All Stars was just a lazy cashgrab for old games. But people are acting like its a new game or like its super hype.

And pokemon sw/sh is pretty mediocre. Ive seen indie games that looks graphically better than sw/sh and the story was so rushed and you have to pay 35 dollars on top of the 60 for the full game.

Kirby fighters is...fine...but forgettable and not worth $20.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

Why am I here? Why am I on this forum? Why do I do anything at all? Why am I asking myself this?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

tumut said:


> Nintendo games are so dissapointing these days.
> 
> New horizons was a watered down version of an AC game with only a couple fleshed out new features.
> 
> ...


Agree with basically everything, especially NH. That update push and selling a half game for 60 bucks, why.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 4, 2020)

I just got banned from an Among Us server because I won an Impostor round, reminds me of the good ol' Minecraft days.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2020)

I’ve discovered that since my mind is sharper at night I can get all my homework done a day ahead of time if I stay up late and do it. Rip to my sleep.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 4, 2020)

Boo I thought today was the day I'd be able to harvest my pumpkins. Guess not!

Nvm I'm a whole idiot and didn't realize you needed to press Y to harvest them


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why am I here? Why am I on this forum? Why do I do anything at all? Why am I asking myself this?


Does it make you happy? If so then what you're doing—_whatever that may be_—is worthwhile.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

I wonder what people are doing in Japan right now


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 4, 2020)

Yesterday I received a warning from some mod, and this song suddenly came to mind:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Lmaooo google translate getting yamap's tomohisa's kanji to "old mountain p" in a context of old johnny's jr. goods


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2020)

So only a minority of our world’s history (both B.C. and A.D) observed the Gregorian Calendar (the modern calendar that we observe), but it was the calendar we used throughout the entire time the United States was a country.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 4, 2020)

tumut said:


> Nintendo games are so dissapointing these days.
> 
> New horizons was a watered down version of an AC game with only a couple fleshed out new features.
> 
> ...


It's going to be difficult to hidden ability mon after they stop supporting those raid battles. Some are still even locked behind a transfer, despite being in the game, like Beartic with swift swim.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2020)

lets get this exam over with so i can heckin sleep


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

I shouldn't have picked at that blackhead on my forehead :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2020)

someone: "you need to step out of your comfort zone more often!"

me: literally existing makes me uncomfortable ty


----------



## tumut (Oct 4, 2020)

[Video]





	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Current mood..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

I hope they approve the place I found cause half of these places sounds like some **** thing and I'm not gonna travel hours just for this, sheesh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2020)

Love ball Hydreigon.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

hedgehogs.... idk what it has to do with an author lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> hedgehogs.... idk what it has to do with an author lol



Is the author Sonic? 

Anyhoo, headbanging to some rock and roll with the windows down and the radio turned up near max volume is totally rad bro. I purposely do that to see if I can get a reaction out of people. Just yesterday, _Livin' On A Prayer _came on the radio. I felt obliged to turn it up and headbang to it as I yelled out the lyrics. Drove past some motorcyclists right when I did that. 

Also this one dude in front of me gave me this rock n' roll hand signal in his rearview mirror LMAO


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2020)

Those who are incapable to forgive others are no better than whoever they hate. I’m looking at you, Yankees fans, Dodgers fans, Dodgers players, and liberals.


----------



## oak (Oct 5, 2020)

Thinking about buying some bulk nuts for the squirrels and other outdoor critters to have over the winter. I just love them all so much lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m debating about wether or not to skip my classes on Monday for my birthday. I shouldn’t but it’s so tempting.


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for nothing...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Is the author Sonic?
> 
> Anyhoo, headbanging to some rock and roll with the windows down and the radio turned up near max volume is totally rad bro. I purposely do that to see if I can get a reaction out of people. Just yesterday, _Livin' On A Prayer _came on the radio. I felt obliged to turn it up and headbang to it as I yelled out the lyrics. Drove past some motorcyclists right when I did that.
> 
> Also this one dude in front of me gave me this rock n' roll hand signal in his rearview mirror LMAO


lol no it wasn't 

and cool my dude!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> lol no it wasn't
> 
> and cool my dude!



Aw damn lmao. Also YEAH THAT WAS THE SAME HAND SIGNAL HE GAVE ME HAHAHAH


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 6, 2020)

Majida El Roumi in "Return of the Prodigal Son" is the most gorgeous woman on the planet. Seriously, watch this video and tell me you don't immediately fall in love with her.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

if you could eat your own stomach and not die, what happens


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I just want to cringe at dumb stuff i did in the past
Seeing it, just makes me cringe most of the time


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 7, 2020)

I've just remembered that i had 2 minecraft boyfriends at the same time at the age of 8 and i wanna c r i n g e and laugh at the same time

hey, we all had one at some point.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2020)

I can't sleep, so I got two slices of cheese and five pieces of dark chocolate from the fridge.

**** me.


----------



## Tutle (Oct 7, 2020)

Who played Imvu before? N O T M E .  H E H E H E . Oh memories...


----------



## Neb (Oct 7, 2020)

Trying to understand people’s intentions behind their messages is far more exhausting than it should be. If only there was a way to capture vocal tone without ambiguous emojis.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Tutle said:


> Who played Imvu before? N O T M E .  H E H E H E . Oh memories...


Oh god I remember signing up for that **** just to get like bonuses in games lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 7, 2020)

I want a new piercing so bad


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 7, 2020)

I wanna live in a van and go cross countrY and collect stray animals as I go.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

is white chocolate racist


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Why am I like this...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> is white chocolate racist


uh what why would it be that?

..it's just a really sweet kind of chocolate?

anyway fine job agency dya want me to apply for dentist work or cause.. man i dont think i can find this many jobs...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> uh what why would it be that?
> 
> ..it's just a really sweet kind of chocolate?
> 
> anyway fine job agency dya want me to apply for dentist work or cause.. man i dont think i can find this many jobs...


I'm just memeing lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'm just memeing lmao


that's one of the worst memes i've heard bc there are ppl who sadly take it seriously. just saying. it's.. chocolate. i mean i'm not a fan of it cause i can't stand the taste alone but uh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> that's one of the worst memes i've heard bc there are ppl who sadly take it seriously. just saying. it's.. chocolate. i mean i'm not a fan of it cause i can't stand the taste alone but uh.


Wh-

Ok


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Wh-
> 
> Ok


yeah i get they are supposed to be funny but it kinda makes a contradictory point in my opinion. but yeah enjoy if u want just don't like, actually go around and ask it ...

like i bet there are people who would actually think that and demand stores to take the chocolate away in these days...


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> is white chocolate racist



No but White Buenos are literally sensational and the Choco ones are equally as good


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

man kinda ironic how san fran is so fast sending stuff to europe meanwhile that la package been lost in purgatory AGAIN


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2020)

Remember “Alternative Facts?” I believe that alternative facts can be true, depending on the case. For instance, TV Tropes has different information about shows and games than their respective wikis. Case in point: When I read about Total Drama Island on TV Tropes, they provide different information about each episode that I hardly paid attention to (that wikis don’t use). Examples:

- In the episode “Paintball Deer Hunter”, I know that Heather and Beth got into a fight, Cody got mauled by a bear, Owen fails to get DJ, and Duncan and Courtney get locked. Needless to say, Heather abused Beth and was ungrateful. What TV Tropes taught me about it was that Owen was singing the beans song. It also taught me that Heather’s fighting with Leshawna alerted Sadie, which got Geoff, Bridgette, and Harold involved at the end.
- TV Tropes never mentioned that there was a chain of bad karma from “Who can you trust?” and “Extreme Torture” where whoever is responsible for the previous contestant’s elimination gets eliminated next. But in “Who can you trust?”, they said that Geoff was responsible for the Basses’ loss even though it was DJ that really threw the challenge, all for a bunny. It also said that the Gophers winning after a losing streak of 3 was an example of “Give the Dog a Bone”, a trope where the stronger character lets the weaker character win.
- What I know about the episode “Haute Campture” was that in the first part, the eliminated contestants shared their experiences with the losing island, discussed their relationships with the final five in the second part, and in the third part, Leshawna got eliminated wrongfully. What TV Tropes taught me was that nobody really liked Courtney that much, which meant that even if she didn’t get eliminated wrongfully, she would’ve still got eliminated earlier. It also pointed out that whoever they want to win is a broken base, but the only contestant they can agree on with elimination is Heather.

That’s TV Tropes’ Alternative Facts. It’s true, but they’re stating what other wikis don’t state.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Okay so I actually looked up chocolate stuff for the thing and yeah some people have made pretty bad marketing about different kinds of chocolate so ...yeah it's a human-made thing but we don't need memes about it tbf... also it's goddamn chocolate don't abuse it dumb commercials.

Anyways, hopefully I can chill some during weekend man, this job searching anxiety ://


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2020)

got this plushie recently, I ordered it forever ago not realizing it didn't release until September



Spoiler: galarian corsola is the best thing to come out of gen 8


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 8, 2020)

i want it to raaaain


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i want it to raaaain


come here i just hate rain this season lol not cozy at all 

also this dumb banana thing you need 2000+ of.. why lol


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2020)

I have saved up some money and am absolutely tempted to buy a switch game but idk what. I initally wanted BOTW but I feel it should be saved for the holidays, I don't have much time right now. I want Overcooked 2 but I have no one to play with atm, I was hoping to buy a co-op game when I get to see my boyfriend face to face again. I want MK8 but I have MK7 on my 3DS and I'm fine with playing it for the meantime. I want Super Mario All Stars but I remember being so used to the SM64 DS version that I feel the original SM64 will bother me graphics-wise, plus SMG looks nauseating to me (as someone with motion sickness).

This random thought is so long but basically want a new game but idk what. LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> I have saved up some money and am absolutely tempted to buy a switch game but idk what. I initally wanted BOTW but I feel it should be saved for the holidays, I don't have much time right now. I want Overcooked 2 but I have no one to play with atm, I was hoping to buy a co-op game when I get to see my boyfriend face to face again. I want MK8 but I have MK7 on my 3DS and I'm fine with playing it for the meantime. I want Super Mario All Stars but I remember being so used to the SM64 DS version that I feel the original SM64 will bother me graphics-wise, plus SMG looks nauseating to me (as someone with motion sickness).
> 
> This random thought is so long but basically want a new game but idk what. LOL


Splatoon 2 if you don't have it. Also I recommend Tricky Towers, loads of fun.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Splatoon 2 if you don't have it. Also I recommend Tricky Towers, loads of fun.


Thank you for the recommendation!! I've been interested in Splatoon for so long, I feel like I should try it out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Thank you for the recommendation!! I've been interested in Splatoon for so long, I feel like I should try it out.


Yeah, the online is good for multiplayer but there are also a lot of smurfs sadly. But I think you might like it


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

*logs on to zero notifications*

Wow, that’s a first.  I guess either site activity or my activity has slowed down a lot... either that or I didn’t have any posts that were worth interacting with.


----------



## tumut (Oct 9, 2020)

im so glad i was born with cilantro yummy genes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

frisco steve da mvp, my tapestry from frisco package is in sweden


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2020)

Every time it’s 1:34 PM (2:34 PM Daylight Savings Time), I get one day older.

In other news, I finally built a roller coaster I will use in RCT3 on the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 9, 2020)

Super Mario Sunshine is cool, but _really annoying. _Like the concept is cool, the story is nice, but _my god do I suck at it._


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 9, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



ali.di.magix said:


> Super Mario Sunshine is cool, but _really annoying. _Like the concept is cool, the story is nice, but _my god do I suck at it._


I can't play Shovel Knight without cussing like sailor.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve noticed lately that I’m no longer dependent on coffee to feel energized throughout the day.  I’ve been feeling a lot better because of it recently.  Caffeine-free for good now!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’ve noticed lately that I’m no longer dependent on coffee to feel energized throughout the day.  I’ve been feeling a lot better because of it recently.  Caffeine-free for good now!



Reading this while finishing up a large cup of coffee from McDonald's. Couldn't be better timing. 

But hey congrats dude! As someone who's likely to join Caffeine Addicts Anonymous in the near future, I'd say that's a great achievement! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



tumut said:


> im so glad i was born with cilantro yummy genes



also I'm trying so hard to understand what this means

you italian or somethin


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> also I'm trying so hard to understand what this means
> 
> you italian or somethin



I think tumut is referring to the fact that some people are born with genes that make them dislike cilantro, and others are born with genes that make them like cilantro.  It just depends on the person.

Thanks by the way!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

if a frog sneezed on their hand would it even matter anymore


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 9, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’ve noticed lately that I’m no longer dependent on coffee to feel energized throughout the day.  I’ve been feeling a lot better because of it recently.  Caffeine-free for good now!


I'm trying to avoid needing a coffee, but I'm still dependent on soda.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2020)

Some people believe a decade begins with a year ending with a “1”. Others believe it begins with a year ending with a “0”. Regardless, there’s been a whole designated decade the Yankees never make it to the World Series.


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2020)

this show absolutely terrified me when i was younger. when i was very little, i had a nightmare that was so scary that i still remember it to this day and when i woke up, this show had just started and i woke to the theme song playing which uh,, is admittedly a bit eerie, even to adult me lmao. but i guess after that, i associated that show with fear? i was so scared when i woke up and so that show always made me think of that nightmare and that was,, vv scary for me back then.

anywaYs despite how scared it made me, i couldn’t remember the name or even the plot for _years_. i’ve looked up shows from my childhood many times for nostalgia purposes but i could never find this one. but tonight, i went looking for it and boom,, there it is.

i’m not entirely sure why i’ve decided to share this or why it resonated with me so much but seeing this show now, at almost 19 years old, when 6 (?) year old me was terrified of it,, it’s lowkey kinda jarring lmao. as a kid, i associated it with fear and nightmares. but now? while the theme song still creeps me out a bit, the show itself isn’t scary at all. if anything, i think it scared me because it was unusual to me, too; it was the first thing i ever saw where instead of the characters talking, the story was told solely through narration, which was new to me. 

i,, really don’t know why i’m sharing this but i think it’s important for me; i don’t remember much of my childhood but i definitely remember this and so, whenever i remember something that was sort of buried in the back of my mind, it always throws me for a loop aha


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 10, 2020)

xara said:


> this show absolutely terrified me when i was younger. when i was very little, i had a nightmare that was so scary that i still remember it to this day and when i woke up, this show had just started and i woke to the theme song playing which uh,, is admittedly a bit eerie, even to adult me lmao. but i guess after that, i associated that show with fear? i was so scared when i woke up and so that show always made me think of that nightmare and that was,, vv scary for me back then.
> 
> anywaYs despite how scared it made me, i couldn’t remember the name or even the plot for _years_. i’ve looked up shows from my childhood many times for nostalgia purposes but i could never find this one. but tonight, i went looking for it and boom,, there it is.
> 
> ...


It was Dumbo for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

mm yeah totally makes me want tacos loool


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 10, 2020)

I love how the only forum accounts that ever use a full name are bot accounts. I guess they think it makes them look more trustworthy but since it's _only _ever the bots, I just automatically assume someone using their full name on a forum is trying to destroy my computer, or sell me aquarium heaters.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I love how the only forum accounts that ever use a full name are bot accounts. I guess they think it makes them look more trustworthy but since it's _only _ever the bots, I just automatically assume someone using their full name on a forum is trying to destroy my computer, or sell me aquarium heaters.


Aquarium heaters are important.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I've just remembered that i had 2 minecraft boyfriends at the same time at the age of 8 and i wanna c r i n g e and laugh at the same time
> 
> hey, we all had one at some point.


If I didn't does that make me weird 
(tbh I didn't have any crushes at all as a kid)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

also post 32000 yeeeeet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If I didn't does that make me weird
> (tbh I didn't have any crushes at all as a kid)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020
> ...


Nice! You grabbed the 32,000th post.

Anyway, the spookiest day of the year is coming close, and it’s already scary.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

"go to sleep weirdo"

didn't expect club penguin to roast me like that but oh well


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

^lmaoo CP at its finest.

also hope they get my flyers thing i won an auction on soon :tm:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2020)

What’s the difference between God and the Los Angeles Dodgers?



Spoiler: Answer



God forgives


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 12, 2020)

Wow i feel pretty gay right now
and it's not the first time

what is this feeling I possess? this is not all too normal for an aromantic


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2020)

Whoever I would honor today and celebrate for is someone many people hate. Some people would defend that person, others bitterly hate. And today is the day I would respect that person no matter how offensive it is to SJWs.



Spoiler: Answer



I’m talking about Amy Coney Barrett here.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Whoever I would honor today and celebrate for is someone many people hate. Some people would defend that person, others bitterly hate. And today is the day I would respect that person no matter how offensive it is to SJWs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do some people hate her?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

You ever just... Have the desire to do something but at the same time you don't because it's not going to matter to anyone?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 12, 2020)

wow

my parents don't care about my fears


----------



## Selene (Oct 12, 2020)

Had a weird dream that I ate dinosaur meat, then me and some ‘friends’ became lab rats to feed dinosaurs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2020)

Meraki said:


> Why do some people hate her?



They fear that Roe v Wade would be overturned if she becomes confirmed. They have to realize that her becoming justice won’t automatically overturn Roe v Wade. There has to be a new case in order to overturn it. Also, overturning it doesn’t automatically make abortion illegal everywhere. It gives the states the power to make it illegal in specific cases again.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It gives the states the power to make it illegal in specific cases again.


Which probably a lot of conservative states want as well, so yeah she's a bad choice no matter how close or far its gets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Worst Supreme Court Cases, my review




Dred Scott v Sandford - I’m going to be fair here. The worst Supreme Court case is clearly whatever decides who can be citizens and whatever forces every state to legalize slavery, even those that outlawed it from the beginning. It was also one of the leading events to the American Civil War.
Plessy v Ferguson - can you explain how equal is a high quality service and a low quality service is? Also ruled in favor of segregation.
Korematsu v United States - ruled in favor of internment camps and denied a citizen his freedom.
Buck v Bell - it allowed forced sterilization to happen.
Roe v Wade - infringed upon states’ rights on a states’ right issue (and ruled in favor of it in cases if the mother just doesn’t want the child or doesn’t ever want to have kids).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2020)

COME ON MOTIVATION!!!!! WHAT THE **** ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? HIT ME MOTHER****ER. HIT ME LIKE A PILE OF BRICKS. SOMEBODY PUNCH SOME MOMENTUM IN ME GODDAMMIT!!!!!!11!!!WALESKRJILT4WJAEFDSZIPK


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

soon :tm: finished with this questline i hope. damn tedious but then i havent done legion revenant nor yami no ronin so


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

someone sell me star glow wand, or any glow wand would be nice @ this rate


----------



## oak (Oct 13, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What’s the difference between God and the Los Angeles Dodgers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I legitimately thought you were gonna say "one isn't real" but that seemed out of character for you. Boy was I wrong lmao


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2020)

I haven’t seen Gullivarr in like, a LONG time


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

Zane said:


> I haven’t seen Gullivarr in like, a LONG time



Maybe he finally got lost at sea and went down with the ship.  Lol, jk jk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Zane said:


> I haven’t seen Gullivarr in like, a LONG time


It was odd with Evwirt: I had to wait like a month before I saw him for the first time.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Zane said:


> I haven’t seen Gullivarr in like, a LONG time


I just saw him this morning lol
I also got a Paper Mario reference from him that I had never seen before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 13, 2020)

oak said:


> I legitimately thought you were gonna say "one isn't real" but that seemed out of character for you. Boy was I wrong lmao


This was a reference to the Astros’ sign-stealing scandal. Despite the Astros being punished extensively, the Dodgers remained bitter about it and refused to let it go. So I mocked them for their inability to forgive. Nowadays, I’m more concerned about society’s inability to forgive people and organizations from the past and present for what they did in the past. To forgive doesn’t mean to excuse them. It’s to not let it hurt you. And the fact they were still taking action against these people and organizations proves this point.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Maybe he finally got lost at sea and went down with the ship.  Lol, jk jk



It's about damn time he did


----------



## milktae (Oct 13, 2020)

corpse voice, wow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Wow i feel pretty gay right now
> and it's not the first time
> 
> what is this feeling I possess? this is not all too normal for an aromantic


don't we all feel a little gay once on a while lmao

also heck yeah Samsung is back at it with the flip phones yeet


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

Can't study, I keep thinking of something else when I do it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

How many times have I told myself I'm weird or not normal?


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 14, 2020)

Therapy? More like throwaway Reddit trashposting yeeeeehaw.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2020)

do i really need to give up on this **** just cause some nutcase dev thought random maps were a good idea together with like 0.0001% drops.. sheesh


----------



## Saylor (Oct 14, 2020)

I miss riding the bus


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2020)

When I read about choosing between Bellossom and Vileplume, someone said that if you care more about stats than looks, you should pick Vileplume. Well, isn’t Vileplume the cuter one of the two?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When I read about choosing between Bellossom and Vileplume, someone said that if you care more about stats than looks, you should pick Vileplume. Well, isn’t Vileplume the cuter one of the two?


That would fall within the purview of your conundrums of philosophy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2020)

Laptop touchpads freaking sucks lol. also hopefully getting my packages tomorrow.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2020)

I wanna dance to _Uptown Girl _at an airport stop with someone. Listening to the song right now and I'm just twirling around lmao.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 15, 2020)

kinda want to play nintendogs not gonna lie


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 15, 2020)

i have 2 hours of homework that's due tmw and i'm sitting here talking to you weebs.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 15, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i have 2 hours of homework that's due tmw and i'm sitting here talking to you weebs.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 15, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> View attachment 327129


shut tf up


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m beginning to speculate something about South Park.

If you have seen the Pandemic Special, you could also see how much of a monster Mr. Garrison has become. Considering how the Memberberries took over the White House back in Season 20 and have control of Mr. Garrison, I think they are the masterminds behind his atrocities as seen in the Pandemic Special. I wonder if they’ll ever have a comeback.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 15, 2020)

And then I saw her face-


----------



## Pickle-kitty (Oct 15, 2020)

If the universe is expanding, what’s it expanding into?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 15, 2020)

just know that you will NEVER see a picture of me as a kid ever again.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 16, 2020)

This forum is even deader at night than it is during the day.


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2020)

It’s sooo bright at night in NH even when it’s cloudy skies, it’s really hard to create anything with ambience (and forget about spooky). The stone path practically _glows_ it’s so lit up.


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 16, 2020)

whatcha gonna do when i hit you with that_* dudu dudu du~ 𝅘𝅥𝅮  *_


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2020)

Is it just me, or is the forum a lot slower than normal activity-wise?  o_o


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

whoa original aq is 18 years... holy ****

also glad i bought a new mouse ...the older one is probably dirtier than someone's toilet when i tried taking it apart


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2020)

I remember reading about the Pokémon Sword Hatedom on the Toxic Fandoms and Hatedoms Wiki. Whether or not it’s morally acceptable to have a reception wiki on toxic fandoms, the Pokémon Sword/Shield Hatedom is a legitimately bad hatedom. The Wiki is now gone, but I copied all 73 reasons (and their additional details) onto my notes app. Here are all my favorite reasons:



> Let's get the elephant out of the room: they hate the game just because Pokémon outside of the Galar region were removed.





> They will attack and insult others who like the game and defend it; they will also label them "apologists", "bootlikers", "corporate shills", and "fake fans" for the matter.





> Going even further, they will attack and ridicule anyone and anything that criticizes them, including this very page.





> Some even ask Donald Trump to ban those games. We're not kidding.





> Speaking of no remorse, don't even try to call these people out on their lack of morality (such as them justifying death threats). They will immediately hide behind the "I can't criticize?!" argument and, on some occasions, label you as an SJW, which is not only an incorrect usage of the term but also is an indicator of how self-righteous they are.





> They claim that the reason the games sold so well is because of people who are "idiots," "shills," or "not true fans." To add insult to injury, despite their horrendous actions, they have the nerve to call themselves the "true fans" of Pokemon, completely discrediting others, including the people that deserve to be called true fans.





> They've even blamed those who bought the games as the reason their boycott failed and also as the reason why Pokemon games will drop in quality in the future.





> When an employee at Game Freak was diagnosed with COVID-19, they felt no remorse for them and even crossed the line by claiming that they deserved it, as well as saying that everyone at Game Freak, including Masuda, should fall to the Coronavirus.





> They even vandalized the game's page on Wikipedia numerous times in a row.





> Due to all the reasons why this game is overhated, their actions have single handily gave the entire Pokémon fandom an even worse reputation than they had before and made it a more hateful, divided society.


That may not be all of the reasons, but this basically explains how bad the hatedom is. Just because you don’t like the game doesn’t mean you’re part of the hatedom. Out of all the reasons why this hatedom is evil, the COVID one was the worst. I also don’t like how they harass the developers, attack people who like the game, take offense to criticism, defend their poor behavior, lie about their behavior being criticism, and accuse fans of letting the quality of games decline. And this is all because not all Pokémon have been included in the game.

The Wiki may be gone, but once a word has been said, it cannot be unsaid. And those haters  cannot run or hide from this.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

trying to find a team for this quest is so hard, damnit


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2020)

i emptied my abd because i was running out of tbt in my wallet let's spend these bells !!! also i'm like low key like idc about tbt or collectibles that much anymore so if i run out i can just sell my collectibles, including my Babies star wands... but only if i need to ...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> i emptied my abd because i was running out of tbt in my wallet let's spend these bells !!! also i'm like low key like idc about tbt or collectibles that much anymore so if i run out i can just sell my collectibles, including my Babies star wands... but only if i need to ...


i'd pay 31k for ur star wand would you sell.. up to you though!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i'd pay 31k for ur star wand would you sell.. up to you though!


dang you're rich rich. thatd be like the most expensive star wand on tbt bruh. tho im keeping mine for now uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> dang you're rich rich. thatd be like the most expensive star wand on tbt bruh. tho im keeping mine for now uwu


yep, made some bank from fair and others. but yeah i'm serious and understandable.. no rush or anything but so u kno uwu


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m gonna buy a switch lite at some point
and when I make a second island I’m gonna move in all my residents from my NL town I miss my bois


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2020)

I wonder if all the other cars were moving out of my lane because they thought I was drunk - maybe me blasting Billy Joel songs and dancing to it while singing into an imaginary microphone may have given them the wrong idea...


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 16, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about getting a second island, but I can't justify buying a second switch rn since I'm unemployed. Maybe once I'm back in the work force for a few months (ugh def not looking forward to it) then I'll look into it. For now my list of ideas keeps growing.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 17, 2020)

I want Doritos.... ;w;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> I’m gonna buy a switch lite at some point
> and when I make a second island I’m gonna move in all my residents from my NL town I miss my bois


I want to play with you more.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2020)

Man can some people actually do this part of the quest and not just ****ing farm just cause it's in the same area???? Devs must have been drunk doing this.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2020)

*tfw you literally beat Red’s team in the Pokémon Crystal post-game with an all level 50 team*

hahahahahaHAHAHAH—


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 17, 2020)

Every day I have to restrain myself from spending money on some dumb stuff I don't need


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Every day I have to restrain myself from spending money on some dumb stuff I don't need


I should do that more, I'm fighting the urge to buy a couple movies from a licencor that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 17, 2020)

_Idk why but I feel like I’m so extremely sensitive in the morning and once it hits maybe 10am I’m back to normal.?_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2020)

Mom: "For some reason, last night I dreamt that we ran out of soy sauce."

I'm here thinking, "That's the sanest thing you've said this morning."


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Peach cider>apple cider. If you ever get the chance to try it TRY IT. I’ve had it in a nonalcoholic form and it’s like peach tea but sharper.

Also: I was in a corn husk storm. That’s what happens here in the fall lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I should do that more, I'm fighting the urge to buy a couple movies from a licencor that doesn't exist anymore.


Ugh yeah out of print stuff always makes me go "treat yourself" but I really need to not lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2020)

“Keep your hands and feet to yourself.”

An important rule to keep in mind. But you should also follow this rule:

“Keep your arms, legs, hands, and feet inside the ride, and watch your children.”

The golden rule of riding amusement park rides.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2020)

"Let us go, you ass!" 

From an official English dubbed anime, _Ghost Stories_.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2020)

I want to paint my nails. But I'm not sure what colours. It's still a little too early for Hallowen nails cause I'm sure they'll be chipped up before actual Halloween. I was thinkin bold purple, bold blue, bold green and accents of gold cause I looooove me some metalics.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2020)

Everything I know about building relationships with people I learned from Harvest Moon. Just give them things until they like you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> Everything I know about building relationships with people I learned from Harvest Moon. Just give them things until they like you



Pro tip though - in real life, better to just hand over the item instead of throwing it at their heads.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Pro tip though - in real life, better to just hand over the item instead of throwing it at their heads.



brooo when they move slightly away and make you throw it at the ground


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> brooo when they move slightly away and make you throw it at the ground



ugh that sucks ASS


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2020)

Zane said:


> Everything I know about building relationships with people I learned from Harvest Moon. Just give them things until they like you


Worked with my boss.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> "Let us go, you ass!"
> 
> From an official English dubbed anime, _Ghost Stories_.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> And then I saw her face-


NOW I'M A BELIEVER


k yall i got good news and bad news.
bad news first: I won't be able to pull off my recreation of Jack this year for halloween, I'll have to make my own purple cloak and I just don't have the time or resources right now to do that. who would've thought it would be so hard to find a purple cloak?
good news: I know what I'm going as now. I'm gonna spend Halloween as a plague doctor! my brother pulled off this look for Halloween last year and I really like the goth aesthetic, plus what better time to dress up as a doctor of the plague/pandemic? 

I went to the halloween costume store earlier today and they have the whole ensemble except for a nice mask; I'm gonna get a mask online. I also need to get some black socks and possible also a black pair of dress shoes that aren't flats. depends on how long the cloak is. anyways, I'm really hyped about this now! can't wait to wander the streets on Halloween dressed as a plague doctor lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks like the Rays (baseball team) got their karma. Three years ago, they shared their stadium with the Astros because Hurricane Harvey flooded their stadium, and they were to be the next home team. The result, when they challenged the Astros in the ALCS this year, they made it to the World Series. Karma rewards those who did good.

Karma also hit the Rangers three years ago. They refused to swap home games with the Astros, with their excuse being that they didn’t want to be on the road for the last seven games. They got what they wanted, but when the Astros played them as the visitor team after Harvey, the Astros won in a sweep, knocked the Rangers out of the wild card race, and forced them into having a losing season, while the Astros became the first Texas team to win the World Series.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 18, 2020)

Genshin Impact is much better than it should be. Started it on my phone, then downloaded the PC version and it's seriously just a knockoff Botw but like that's not a bad thing. It's free and plays like an AAA-ish game. It's definitely for people who want to enjoy those mobile RPGs but miss a purpose or story or real controls. But it also has the good elements that make mobile gaming addicting and you can play the same save file on PC and your phone. That's the sole reason I got into it, but it's really legit.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

^I wanted to get that but I think my phone's too weak/old for it lol.

Seems it's on switch and computer too though so maybe :3

also another thing.. 17500 tokens is enough but hey i got thru way more annoying tasks than this soooo here goes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

forgot how good mushroom instant ramen was.. definitely 3rd after spicy/oriental


----------



## Saylor (Oct 18, 2020)

Every time my dog rests his head on my lap my health gets replenished


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

tfw u will never get a star wand just cause u have loads of tbt rather than collectibles...


----------



## Maiana (Oct 18, 2020)

im broke


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 18, 2020)

Should I breed a helioptile or pop in a movie?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should I breed a helioptile or pop in a movie?



I vote for breed a helioptile, but it depends on what movie it is.  The decision is up to you of course.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 18, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I vote for breed a helioptile, but it depends on what movie it is.  The decision is up to you of course.


I am waffling on the movie.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I am waffling on the movie.



Ah, yeah.  That happens sometimes.  I would go for breeding a helioptile then.


----------



## Maiana (Oct 18, 2020)

loona comes back tomorrow at 5am EST and i'm not ready


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 19, 2020)

I want to see if this stays up


----------



## milktae (Oct 19, 2020)

How did I only have $10 yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

ok im glad this remove element thing exist in adblocker but it would be nice if tbt had a better block system jesus lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2020)

David Lee Roth in the Van Halen music videos had some funky dance moves. Like, akin to those that you would see in adult entertainment clubs...


----------



## Bcat (Oct 19, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> David Lee Roth in the Van Halen music videos had some funky dance moves. Like, akin to those that you would see in adult entertainment clubs...



How do you know what goes on in an adult entertainment club young lady? Hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm???


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2020)

If I buy Bluetooth wireless earbuds, can they link with my Switch? My current earbuds are wired and while very comfy, are SO HARD TO FIND. I've been thinking of upgrading for my phone also so I don't deal with wires when I draw.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2020)

Bcat said:


> How do you know what goes on in an adult entertainment club young lady? Hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm???



Well, erm, it just seems that uh, it's something you would just see in those kinds of clubs? Ya know? Come on, you know he's got the dance moves for it. 

anyways I've never set foot in an adult entertainment club but I've driven by them LOL


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2020)

Reposting this because it’s so iconic at this point.  Easily one of my top 10 favorite scenes in all of anime.  There’s so much emotion, depth, and meaning put into this.  Got to relive the highlights in-between seasons, lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 20, 2020)

*Purposely altering words in order to bypass the forum censor is not allowed!!! This includes using symbols, alternate characters, numbers, alternate spellings, alternate languages, omitted letters, or images in place of the censored word!!!

THIS IS YOUR FOURTH WARNING FOR CONTENT INAPPROPRIATE FOR THE FORUM SINCE YOU REGISTERED, SO FOR THIS REASON YOUR ACCOUNT HAS BEEN BANNED UNTIL OCTOBER 20TH, 2020!!!!!!

NOW SCRAAAAMMM!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 20, 2020)

When you buy cheap coffee, you get cheap coffee.
I might as well have had a cup of hot water this stuff is too weak for my black coffee soul.


----------



## oak (Oct 20, 2020)

Been thinking about the British Columbia provincial election coming up. Some of y'all would hate it here cause Conservative isn't even an option anymore lmao. Just 3 varying levels of left/central wing parties (Liberal, NDP or Green party).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

I just realized something going over comments on a ALttP video: OoT is just a 3D ALttP. Think about it: 3 dungeons in a good world (or time frame) and then several more in a bad world (or time frame). Sure, OoT set some standards for the following games but the core dynamics come from ALttP!

It further cements my opinion that ALttP>OoT as the best early Zelda game.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just realized something going over comments on a ALttP video: OoT is just a 3D ALttP. Think about it: 3 dungeons in a good world (or time frame) and then several more in a bad world (or time frame). Sure, OoT set some standards for the following games but the core dynamics come from ALttP!
> 
> It further cements my opinion that ALttP>OoT as the best early Zelda game.


I agree. I never got into OoT but I liked ALttP for sure


----------



## Romaki (Oct 20, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> If I buy Bluetooth wireless earbuds, can they link with my Switch? My current earbuds are wired and while very comfy, are SO HARD TO FIND. I've been thinking of upgrading for my phone also so I don't deal with wires when I draw.



You'd have to get a Bluetooth Adapter since the console doesn't have bluetooth.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2020)

i was like "oo if i do this my lineup will look cute" then i realized i need 2017 or earlier collectibles of this year's fair collectibles. big brain


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

Changing my avatar makes me feel different for some reason.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 20, 2020)

I just need to survive 2 more days... then my wonderful 3 day weekend can begin! Smash Bros., Genshin Impact, Luigi's Mansion 3 and whatever the heck else I can do around here I am going to enjoy it!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> i was like "oo if i do this my lineup will look cute" then i realized i need 2017 or earlier collectibles of this year's fair collectibles. big brain


mood.

well in my case it's like i have ideas but then 5x2 killed it and i need too rare collectibles ppl dont sell so yeah xD


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> mood.
> 
> well in my case it's like i have ideas but then 5x2 killed it and i need too rare collectibles ppl dont sell so yeah xD


yeah, the 6 wide lineup was great for my old lineup, i was sad to see it go tbh. rare collectibles gang tho


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> yeah, the 6 wide lineup was great for my old lineup, i was sad to see it go tbh. rare collectibles gang tho


yeah i had some really cool 6x2 but i basically sold most of it off except my disco egg and pinwheel lol..

well you're there for sure aha..i'd say i am with my pinwheel and disco egg maybe but ya gotta try find a star wand or just wand lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2020)

When the hell are they gonna start using those 80s MTV music videos in their anti-drugs ads


----------



## milktae (Oct 20, 2020)

if I cut my hair and get bangs I wonder if I’d look like Dora lmao


----------



## rianne (Oct 20, 2020)

Tiny/micro tattoos are so ugly. When people get a bunch of them, they look like a middle schooler's notebook doodles.
👁👁


----------



## Bcat (Oct 20, 2020)

...Reading about how adhd presents in women. Not to self-diagnose or anything, but if I did have it that would explain A LOT.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2020)

... I think I may have developed yet another crush on a rock star.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 20, 2020)

seven
cruel
hours
of
our
lives


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2020)

So I’ve been reading Toy Story 4’s Reality Ensues page on TV Tropes. Some of these examples have popped out on me more than others. Here are the five that I found to be the most interesting:



> While Bonnie does love having Woody as part of her group of toys, he isn't her favorite since she has a different style of playing with her toys than Andy. *Additionally, a child can only play with so many toys, and one or two are bound to get sidelined.* Bonnie even lampshades this, establishing why she's playing with Woody less and less.


The fact implies that even to a child that has so many toys, there is a limit. I wasn’t any different either. This also reminds me of how many hobbies I have available at home, yet I only utilize one to three of them at a time, which is why I got into a bad habit on suspending projects for too long.


> While Andy's speech to Bonnie in the last film about how important Woody was to him was certainly heartfelt and meaningful, *it was also something that a child of Bonnie's age wouldn't fully appreciate*. As such, she doesn't see any reason to take special care of Woody now that he's her toy.


The fact states that although Andy put a lot of heart into describing Woody, a child Bonnie’s age wouldn’t understand it because they haven’t learned enough. We were all kids once, remember? Of course kids wouldn’t understand something adults understand.


> The minor difference between Woody and Buzz's voice-boxes in this film actually highlights an interesting reversal on the long-term appeal of older and newer toys. Namely, Woody's voice box runs on a mini-record and *still sounds crisp despite being over half a century old*, while Buzz's voice box, which uses an electronic speaker, *sounds noticeably aged and distorted after more than two decades of wear and tear*.


This one popped out the most to me. Although the Buzz Lightyear part should’ve been like 11 years rather than 24 years (judging by story events), this fact reminds me of how different Toy Story 4 is compared to the rest of the tetralogy. Since the series is so old by the time Toy Story 4 came out, you shouldn’t be surprised that it’s going to be a lot different. Andy’s already grown up, most main characters are downgraded to side characters, and Woody and Buzz are showing their age. The other thing this reminded me of is how older video game consoles tend to last longer than newer ones (hint: why were there still functional N64 units after 20 years of usage, but PS3s and Xbox 360s last for only 5 years).


> Gabby Gabby has become obsessed with Harmony, the granddaughter of the antique shop owner, believing that she'll take Gabby Gabby as her own toy. Gabby Gabby has even been practicing playtime with Harmony and staked her entire life on being loved by the perception of Harmony she has developed in her mind. When Gabby Gabby does get her chance to be taken in by Harmony, the girl looks Gabby Gabby over for a moment before dismissively casting her aside, *proving that Gabby Gabby's perception of Harmony was just that - a perception*.


This one reminds me of how I daydream about stuff I want to do, but it can only exist as a dream, not reality. You may have the wildest of your dreams, but all they are is just dreams. It’s not reality.


> In the end, Woody ultimately decides to stay with Bo as the events of the movie showed that, while he does care for Bonnie, she really needs someone who can look out for her, a prospect Jessie, Buzz, and Bonnie's previous toys can fulfill without him. *Essentially, it's the equivalent of retiring from a job and passing over the reigns to somebody else.* The last meeting between Woody and Buzz is bittersweet, since with where Bonnie's family is and where the circus ends up, it's almost a certainty that Woody will never see them again.


Another thing that reminds me of how old the Toy Story franchise is. Everybody gets a chance of being a star, but they all have their part of the play. In this case, Woody has already served his role as the leader and a toy to be played with.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 21, 2020)

rianne said:


> Tiny/micro tattoos are so ugly. When people get a bunch of them, they look like a middle schooler's notebook doodles.
> 👁👁


my main issue w them is how they age. they turn into blobs ): ): ):


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2020)

im scrooge mcduck minus fancy stuff on tbt lmao


----------



## Clock (Oct 21, 2020)

I kinda want a username change here, idk if I should do it or save it


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

I can assure you that being Seastar is not fun.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 21, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> my main issue w them is how they age. they turn into blobs ): ): ):



Noooo I want smaller tattoos when I can finally get some they'd really just be line art but I like small tattoos

Also sad that the family of kittens and their momma cat have moved on from our backyard They stay at another house with a bunch of other street cats now. They do get fed there, but we fed them here and I really enjoyed playing with them. I got to poke one.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2020)

I love looking at the pet adoption listings to see the names they give to the cats. Rootbeer I want so badly to hold you in my arms


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 21, 2020)

Everyone I live with is guilty. They know what they did.


----------



## milktae (Oct 21, 2020)

popularmmos—


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 21, 2020)

Found a weird looking French cartoon. It has a two-headed lady.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 22, 2020)

COVID-19, I dedicate this song to you (yeah, YOU):


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> COVID-19, I dedicate this song to you (yeah, YOU):


I actually thought you were banned.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I actually thought you were banned.



Your comment made me laugh, so have a cookie.

Anyway, I was banned a few days ago (for something which I thought was trivial).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Your comment made me laugh, so have a cookie.
> 
> Anyway, I was banned a few days ago (for something which I thought was trivial).


The language thing?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The language thing?



Yes, I simply posted the lyrics to an old Oil! song and even though I censored the profanities (by leaving out the rest of the words. It was literally just the "f" word with the first letter), I still got banned by that hairy moderator. Prior to that, I had already received 3 warnings for other "small" offenses, so apparently that was the last straw.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Yes, I simply posted the lyrics to an old Oil! song and even though I censored the profanities (by leaving out the rest of the words. It was literally just the "f" word with the first letter), I still got banned by that hairy moderator. Prior to that, I had already received 3 warnings for other "small" offenses, so apparently that was the last straw.


Hairy? I wonder if youtube videos count for that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

hairy? lol

anyway hopefully i can dye my hair later..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

"my name is barbro pastorelli, my husband is italian"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2020)

One idiom is “monkey see, monkey do”.

From that logic, if a monkey sees no evil, then a monkey does no evil. They also can’t do evil if they don’t speak it or hear it.

Mojo Jojo is not a wise monkey, because he likes evil.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 22, 2020)

green grass in October?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2020)

"To Michael Dorsey, who, like it or not, makes you remember what acting's all about." 

"BEING UNEMPLOYED!"


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 22, 2020)

people should wear halloween costume wings with outfits on a regular basis it adds to the outfit so MUCH

an added on extra thought: the pumpkins in acnh look like brach's candy pumpkins


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Hairy? I wonder if youtube videos count for that.



I was referring to that one moderator who fashions themselves after an angry mole. I wonder that myself...

Also, not very important, but I initially meant to type Oi! (A subgenre of Punk Rock), not "Oil!" (Autocorrect strikes yet again).


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2020)

Gettin started looking for christmas gifts and I have found uuuuhhh one thing so far


----------



## Saylor (Oct 22, 2020)

I was supposed to spend the afternoon studying for the exam I'm about to take but instead I fell asleep and in an act of justified holy retribution had a really bad nightmare  anyway here goes!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2020)

I just watched a 16-minute video about the Democrats and how they handled the Supreme Court. While I do have to admit that the Republicans were hypocritical to block Garland but push through Barrett’s nomination, it’s true that the Democrats really have corrupted the Supreme Court processes more than Republicans have. It goes all the way back when Robert Bork, a qualified justice, was blocked for partisan reasons. Of course, the reason why Republicans pulled these dangerous stunts is because the Democrats did that too. If you change the rules to make things go your way, it’s going to backfire when you lose control. And if you retaliate to your opponents for using this advantage, then you have earned your historical villain status.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 22, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/jg8hgd
The noises I made watching this were inhuman
Aw man I guess the media option doesn't like reddit. :/ Clicky


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

I wonder if my cats think about me or they just care about me because I give them food


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2020)

David Lee Roth knew how to put on a show. Damn.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2020)

...and I just archived the last software I could in order to download the Crown Tundra DLC.

If this and the fact that I still don’t have a keyboard for my iPad aren’t telling me I need to make an electronics shopping run, then I don’t know what is.  Lmao


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2020)

Listening to music is the only thing keeping 2020 worth it for me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

i actually like this one mmorpg server, at least it's not certain part of the internet-people on it for most part lolol. and they actually help you in-game.

also should i continue for star wand, man....


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2020)

It’s snowing it’s not even Halloween yet


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

thiiink i saw my former job coach at the mall (think bc she walked really fast past where i stood) and i'm like... bruh it was her walking with some dude... in a way glad i didn't talk to her cause i was not in the mood but..spoop


----------



## milktae (Oct 23, 2020)

why is cancel culture still a thing


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 23, 2020)

I forgot how fun Mario Kart Wii is. The bikes are so overpowered but really unique since they basically just made them into karts in 8.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2020)

If you can make a model of a courthouse, and put it in a box to be sealed away, then that’s literally court packing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 24, 2020)

Might play the following while listening to yesterday's debate.






	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Zane said:


> It’s snowing it’s not even Halloween yet ☃


Are you doing okay, dude?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

milktae said:


> why is cancel culture still a thing


because 13 year olds have nothing better to do with their lives
-

anyway those tzatziki pringles were good but yeah i really wish we could get like any kind of dill pickle crisps here


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2020)

The second SW/SH update is out I haven't gotten around to playing the first one yet screeeeee
need to get back into pokeyman

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you doing okay, dude?



No it's really cold! =P Other than that I'm doing good


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2020)

I remember that back in early 2020 and prior to 2020, 2016 was the most intense year for large-scale events. Even 2019 and 2018 (and possibly 2017) were much calmer than 2016 (despite the Charlottesville attack, Vegas shooting, and hurricanes). If I can remember why 2016 was more serious, here’s what happened:

1. It was a bad year for celebrity deaths, considering how many of the celebrities that died were more recognizable.
2. It was also the year of the election Donald Trump won. Because of the Supreme Court vacancy, bad candidates for president, and all these social progresses that spoiled liberals and irked conservatives, people have taken it more seriously than previous elections.
3. The Harambe killing. In addition to all these celebrity deaths, the internet was obsessed about a dead gorilla to the point the Cincinatti Zoo left Twitter.
4. The Orlando Shooting. I have to admit that this one wasn’t as aggressive as the Vegas one, but this one was a hate crime.

It only took the COVID pandemic and the George Floyd protests to make a year finally surpass 2020. For America, 1863 was the most intense year ever. For the world, that goes to 1944. But for the 21st Century, it was 2016, now 2020.


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

crying while doing an ac trade is uh,, a Weird experience


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2020)

It snowed a few days ago and some neighbors made a snowman. Now almost all the snow has melted except for this snowman which is now surrounded by green grass. Kind of surreal to look at. 

Also feeling much better than I was yesterday. Sick of my mind going "I'm going to make you want to die for days at a time" but at least it's (probably) over for now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2020)

Those of ya'll getting snow already... what the actual ****

Though it's getting pretty freezing over here, so ig it wouldn't be a surprise for us either lmao but damn that's early


----------



## sunny_ac (Oct 25, 2020)

Do my friends actually like me ;-;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 25, 2020)

wow i miss my childhood more than i thought

i'm going way more insane over "little kid" shows than i thought i would be


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2020)

it’s the way that i had the same avatar for _months_ and now that i’ve changed it, i can’t even recognize my own posts half the time


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2020)

finally get an extra hour in bed even though I am now wide awake and ready for my morning coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

why do people think it's fun to stop by unannounced? it's not.


----------



## milktae (Oct 25, 2020)

I keep thinking of nct 127 dancing to abusadora on that Spanish show lmao


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2020)

Started a new book and on page four the author calls the readers, "unique, fragile snowflakes." This is going to be a fun read.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Started a new book and on page four the author calls the readers, "unique, fragile snowflakes." This is going to be a fun read.


Wait, what... lmao.
--

Also I honestly don't know why I started this questchain, I mean the class is great and I do want it.. but man, the requirements...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> wow i miss my childhood more than i thought
> 
> i'm going way more insane over "little kid" shows than i thought i would be


Kid shows sometimes have more layers and meaning than adult stuff. What shows?


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 25, 2020)

i got a random wave of nostalgia today from a movie I watched when I was younger and it was a very vivid image of a doll and a weird.. button cake thing.. and I literally looked up “moViE wiTh tOyS” and somehow found the movie I was looking for with just that description?? anyway, the movie is called “toys in the attic” and I found a literal picture of the image in my mind. finding lost nostalgia is one of the best feelings istg
heres the picture, lemme know if any of y’all know the movie too


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

deirdresgf said:


> i got a random wave of nostalgia today from a movie I watched when I was younger and it was a very vivid image of a doll and a weird.. button cake thing.. and I literally looked up “moViE wiTh tOyS” and somehow found the movie I was looking for with just that description?? anyway, the movie is called “toys in the attic” and I found a literal picture of the image in my mind. finding lost nostalgia is one of the best feelings istg
> heres the picture, lemme know if any of y’all know the movie too
> View attachment 329292


Maybe it was a regional show.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Kid shows sometimes have more layers and meaning than adult stuff. What shows?


Almost anything from disney channel and nickelodeon. Name anything from the 2000's-2013 and I've most likely watched at least one episode of the show.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Almost anything from disney channel and nickelodeon. Name anything from the 2000's-2013 and I've most likely watched at least one episode of the show.


Dave the Barbarian?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 25, 2020)

I am an adult so I do adult things like eat Teddy Grahams with apple juice as a snack


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Dave the Barbarian?


That's one of the few shows I haven't gotten a chance to check out yet, but I def will once i get a couple others off of my plate.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2020)

I find it harder to put on a fake smile this year. Stay blessed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Ted talk



Okey, I know this is something that only a VERY small fraction of people would even think about, but one of my BIGGEST movie pet peeves is when the show gets taxonomy or biology wrong. Don’t get me wrong, if it’s just a silly bit (like in Wile E Coyote) it won’t ruffle my feathers. What I’m talking about is when something that is trying to take itself seriously is trying to give taxonomy/biology and fails utterly miserably.

Case in point: Godzilla: King of the Monsters. It’s trying to give a realistic depiction of the kaiju, down to giving scientific names. The problem? Every stinkin’ kaiju has the genus name Titanus (Titanus gojira, Titanus behemoth, etc). Cool sounding name, but COMPLETELY WRONG if you’re trying to go for realism.

The term Genus is supposed to be reserved for organisms that are EXTREMELY CLOSELY related to each other (but not enough to be able to produce offspring together for the most part). A good examples for this is the Canis genus; Coyotes and Wolves both are in this genus. They look and behave ALMOST identically to each other, and in rare cases can cross breed.

now tell me, how closely related do THESE GUYS LOOK.









The ONLY thing connected these three critters together is size. Size should NOT be the main factor in lumping creatures together into genii. If that were the case, orca whales (Orcinus), whale sharks (Rhincodon) and giant squid (Architeuthis) could EASILY be in the same genus.

If they wanted to be scientifically accurate, they should’ve gone with Titanus being a subkingdom, NOT a genus. Don’t even get me started on the fact that an ALIEN life form was put in this “genus”.

Maybe I’m over analyzing this thing (it’s an otherwise pretty good movie if you can get past the taxonomy and the unneeded “reasoning” behind why the kaiju have a leader-we don’t need dumb wolf pack parallels, just say that the strongest
critter is boss critter) but I just think whoever MONARCH hired as a taxonomist should have their license revoked. If you’re reading the end of this thank you for putting up with a rambly world-builder who loves biology.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 25, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> That's one of the few shows I haven't gotten a chance to check out yet, but I def will once i get a couple others off of my plate.


Brandy and Mr. Whiskers?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 25, 2020)

I am loving my new backdrop of spiderwebs entirely too much <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I am loving my new backdrop of spiderwebs entirely too much <3


This but with the woods theme. This was the one theme that I wanted. I can’t thank Vris enough!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 25, 2020)

_
People are strange _
_when you're a stranger
faces look ugly_
_when you're alone _


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 26, 2020)

Dead in the airport again.


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

I question life too much


----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 26, 2020)

Boogie time.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Dead in the airport again.



dude are u actually at an airport or


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 26, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> dude are u actually at an airport or


The New Horizons section.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

There’s a lot of forum members that are inactive that I miss, but one that comes to mind currently is Shellzilla.  Hope he’s doing okay.  ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> There’s a lot of forum members that are inactive that I miss, but one that comes to mind currently is Shellzilla.  Hope he’s doing okay.  ;_;


Same.

And yeah I also miss a lot of people from back in my days, like 2013-2015 people.. Man.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This but with the woods theme. This was the one theme that I wanted. I can’t thank Vris enough!


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## oak (Oct 26, 2020)

Does anyone else remember the girl band Girlicious lmao


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 26, 2020)

my toaster just shot my piece of toast into the stratosphere 
at least it didn't end up on the floor this time!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

lmfo serious media quoting peta im dying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

I can now confidently add myself to the list of US users getting snowfall before Halloween


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

done w my exterior stuff just gotta wait for the night hours in game so it looks pretty lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2020)

Others get snow,

Here I get lots of rain that like a day later the sidewalks and swales are still _flooded_ over cause it keeps raining heavily. Even the road still has a good layer of water over it.


----------



## milktae (Oct 26, 2020)

I didn’t realize there was a fire pretty close and it smells so much like smoke


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


I found that so funny when I was a teenager. The fact they put cuss words in a science video makes it hilarious.

It’s also not completely accurate because there’s no way a spider can drive something mechanical.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 26, 2020)

My boyfriend and I, having been in a relationship for 3 years, have only exchanged just the other day what kind of youtube videos we watch LOL. You'd think we would've done this in the first date or something.

He was shocked to hear that I don't watch any animal crossing videos given I've been a huge fan of animal crossing for years. I'm like, I dunno, I'm part of an animal crossing forum so I have no need to watch for updates, and if I need inspiration I can just go on instagram haha.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I found that so funny when I was a teenager. The fact they put cuss words in a science video makes it hilarious.
> 
> It’s also not completely accurate because there’s no way a spider can drive something mechanical.


It's an effective comedic subversion of expectations. Not sure if I'd call it satire.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2020)

I think I pretty much just live in a state of constant stress. Which is incredibly unhealthy but dat's just the way my brain wants to be


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2020)

wow amy coney barrett actually got elected... rip :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> wow amy coney barrett actually got elected... rip :/



It doesn’t mean Roe v Wade will be overturned. Doing that will take a lot of steps to do, and two of Trump’s picks already decided that they won’t do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It doesn’t mean Roe v Wade will be overturned. Doing that will take a lot of steps to do, and two of Trump’s picks already decided that they won’t do that.


Yeah, true. They could just have waited a bit more though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, true. They could just have waited a bit more though.


I can say this much though. While Roe v Wade (which isn’t even 100% responsible for the legalization of abortion) and Obergefell v Hodges won’t be overturned, the following will potentially happen as long as conservatives get the 6-3 majority:

1. The Judicial Branch will act less like the Legislative Branch and more like what they were originally envisioned by the Founding Fathers. This is what bothers the Democrats the most. The fact that they will appeal to the Constitution more than their issues and stay neutral will make it harder for them to enforce or pass their laws. This is why they are wanting to pack the court.
2. While Democrats have won the battle of legalizing abortion and same-sex marriage nationally, they will continue to lose when womens’ issues and LGBT issues start infringing upon others’ rights. Remember the Hobby Lobby ruling? Remember the Masterpiece Cakeshop ruling? Remember the Chick-fil-A law Texas passed in response to San Antonio’s ban on it in airports? There’s going to be more cases like this where either the conservatives win or the court will narrowly rule. This way, women and LGBT people can keep the rights they were fighting for, but they can’t infringe upon others’ rights to fulfill their social needs.
3. Obamacare (yes, I still keep calling it Obamacare) will be overturned, and chances are, they may rule that the government cannot control healthcare at a national level like it was done in Canada and UK.
4. They’ll continue limiting the government size, hand states rights’ issues to the states while keeping stuff that don’t belong in politics out of politics.

All of these outcomes will bother the Democrats since they can’t have everything go their way anymore, but the constitution will be restored.


----------



## Cpdlp92 (Oct 27, 2020)

I want some ice cream with brownie yummm!!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020

I want to travel also around the world take a year off just for that.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 27, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can say this much though. While Roe v Wade (which isn’t even 100% responsible for the legalization of abortion) and Obergefell v Hodges won’t be overturned, the following will potentially happen as long as conservatives get the 6-3 majority:
> 
> 1. The Judicial Branch will act less like the Legislative Branch and more like what they were originally envisioned by the Founding Fathers. This is what bothers the Democrats the most. The fact that they will appeal to the Constitution more than their issues and stay neutral will make it harder for them to enforce or pass their laws. This is why they are wanting to pack the court.
> 2. While Democrats have won the battle of legalizing abortion and same-sex marriage nationally, they will continue to lose when womens’ issues and LGBT issues start infringing upon others’ rights. Remember the Hobby Lobby ruling? Remember the Masterpiece Cakeshop ruling? Remember the Chick-fil-A law Texas passed in response to San Antonio’s ban on it in airports? There’s going to be more cases like this where either the conservatives win or the court will narrowly rule. This way, women and LGBT people can keep the rights they were fighting for, but they can’t infringe upon others’ rights to fulfill their social needs.
> ...


For a guy who clutches pearls at the slightest of things you seem really happy that the court is now packed with partisan judges. But hey, since the Dem’s can’t have anything it’s good right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m managing to pull literally EVERYTHING good in Wildcraft...EXCEPT for deer stuff.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 27, 2020)

OCTOLINGS CANT BE BAD TO THE BONE 

A


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2020)

That's weird, a post I made a few moments ago on a thread about Coca-Cola just mysteriously disappeared without warning.

Gulp... I think this forum may be haunted by the ghosts of past moderators


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2020)

My Christmas Tabletop (I still need to decorate the buoy, but everything is Christmas-y).


----------



## Maiana (Oct 27, 2020)

i love captainsparklez so much, he deserves so much better


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 28, 2020)

Who's on first?


----------



## Romaki (Oct 28, 2020)

I've been recollecting the books I've read for a website to get an overview and I learned that a book I've enjoyed as a kid, Krabat, has been "renamed" to Krabat and the Sorcerer's Mill for very mysterious reasons of course. I haven't read Harry Potter, but I'm pretty sure the books are nothing alike. It came out in the 70s and is pretty old, but it's sooo good that's why I'm making this post. If you can look past an oldish writing style and probably a bad translation it's a nice little read for the spooky season. Not really scary, just a pretty good story in my opinion.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2020)

Zane said:


> I think I pretty much just live in a state of constant stress. Which is incredibly unhealthy but dat's just the way my brain wants to be


That's my landlady. Focuses on too much, forgets the main this she came to fix.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

lit only thing that saves the beginning of the week is this re-run on tv, man.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

There are so many kind and awesome people on these forums. I never cease to be amazed at how there are so many kind, sweet, creative, and amazing people that go out of their way to help me and so many others. I just adore that about these forums. I always love to helping others out whenever I can. You all are just super awesome, and I'm very thankful for all of you! <3 (I know this might sound cheesy but it's true and felt prompted I wanted to say so )


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2020)

That feeling when Rosetti sends you a warning saying that your posts are of "low quality".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2020)

I noticed that Christmas has became more about the lights than about opening presents. Doesn’t mean that it’s not about presents. It’s just that lights became more dominant.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

Speaking of that, I’ve updated my Christmas tabletop.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 29, 2020)

Right now, this place is deader than a graveyard (the current spooky, nocturnal design of the forum complements the feeling).


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

This perfectly sums up the entirety of Pikmin 2's later dungeons.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

can i say how much i love the new theme, please let us keep it pleaseeee T_T i dont want that olive green browser extension just to read stuff properly ugh


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 29, 2020)

I feel like this forum's ultimate thread killer and should just hush...it's not intentional. Go home, Katzenjammer, you're old, lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 29, 2020)

Really debating whether I should take next Friday off or not. I mean thinking about it there's probably no other time to do it this month. I'm just not sure what I would do on that day. I guess I could just use it as another mental health day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2020)

I find it rather shameful that the majority of the members on this forum prefer socialism over capitalism (and find it shameful that younger generations prefer socialism over capitalism). I’d also like to say that if you think capitalism is evil, then I have no respect for you.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

Picasso died in 1973


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 29, 2020)

why am I always angry and nervous very weird


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2020)

"Keichiiro, are you ********?"

Keichiiro: *incoherent noises*

"Obviously!"


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 30, 2020)

I noticed awhile ago that the mole moderator does not appear on the official list of staff members here. Which leads me to think: Is he/she a "secret mod" or something? Maybe it's an alt account of one of the main mods here, I don't know for sure. 

I just find it a bit odd that every warning/ban that I've gotten has come from that guy and no one else.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2020)

the phrase "ich bin ein berliner" is still one of the greatest phrases ever spoken by a US president

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020



Autumn Rain said:


> I noticed awhile ago that the mole moderator does not appear on the official list of staff members here. Which leads me to think: Is he/she a "secret mod" or something? Maybe it's an alt account of one of the main mods here, I don't know for sure.
> 
> I just find it a bit odd that every warning/ban that I've gotten has come from that guy and no one else.


a mod will use the Resetti account to give warnings and infractions. it's an NPC account used by staff and it's not a "secret mod."


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)

The weather app says it’s snowing but it’s not actually snowing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> The weather app says it’s snowing but it’s not actually snowing


weather apps 101

also how the hell did my package got rerouted to denmark?!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 30, 2020)

If insomnia is the inability to sleep, what's outsomnia?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2020)

Love that the forum skin matches my current viewing point


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2020)

While Ice, Rock, and Grass type Pokémon are undoubtly the worst types defensively, Psychic, Fire, and Ground are also very low on the list from best to worst types for defense. Electric, Bug, and Flying are in the bottom half, but they stay in the middle six.

Why Psychic, Fire, and Ground are among the worst types for defense:


*Psychic* - once the best type, now has become one of the worst. Their special defense is great, but the other defense stat by average is very poor. When they’re weak to a type, they’re very weak to it. Just one Crunch or X-Scissor (both of them being commonly used) will knock them to their grave. Even its Fighting type resistance is meaningless because of Fighting’s high attack stat and Psychic’s low defense stat.
*Fire* - despite having six resistances and three weaknesses, the three types they are weak to are all commonly used in battles (especially Rock). Also, half of their resistances are of little use because Grass is resisted by 7 types, Bug is resisted by 7 types, and two of the three types Steel is good against are rarely used as defenses.
*Ground* - all three types that Ground are weak to are primarily special sweepers, and Ground has a very poor special defense. Not to mention, but the average speed stat is low. Additionally, two of the types Ground is weak to are commonly used in battle.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2020)

Meh, maybe I should start looking for other wands too, I mean not that anyone want to sell their star one anyway


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 30, 2020)

What is it with seemingly every Animal Crossing island aesthetic being suffixed with "core"?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> What is it with seemingly every Animal Crossing island aesthetic being suffixed with "core"?


I know, right? I thought my theme was bulletproof but then I found “overgrowncore”...


----------



## Maiana (Oct 30, 2020)

i used to flex to my friends how my birthday is on election day a year ago

now i'm not even excited for it anymore


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 30, 2020)

cheese is basically a loaf of milk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2020)

meant to post this earlier but it's officially been 9 years since I joined this forum.Im almost a decade old here good lord


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> meant to post this earlier but it's officially been 9 years since I joined this forum.Im almost a decade old here good lord



Hey, that’s awesome!  Your forum account is in around fourth grade then.  I think mine is in second grade by now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 30, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Hey, that’s awesome!  Your forum account is in around fourth grade then.  I think mine is in second grade by now.


According to Wikipedia, my 2½ year old account should be beginning to see itself as a separate individual, yet still sees others as "objects".


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> According to Wikipedia, my 2½ year old account should be beginning to see itself as a separate individual, yet still sees others as "objects".


...my account can lift its head even if it’s on its belly


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...my account can lift its head even if it’s on its belly


Mine could do that at only 2 months old. It's okay, I suppose not everyone gets to have a gifted TBT account.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Mine could do that at only 2 months old. It's okay, I suppose not everyone gets to have a gifted TBT account.


this convo turned into something truly amazing


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 30, 2020)

The Friends of Mineral Town remake is 50% off rn and I... kind of want to buy it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 31, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> The Friends of Mineral Town remake is 50% off rn and I... kind of want to buy it


I still have the old gba one. I don't think you're online when I have Celeste.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Started up a game...
Suddenly remembered I don't even like playing it online.
Then I got disconnected 3 times in a row.
I gave up after that.

Also Happy Halloween!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also Happy Halloween!


HAPPY HALLOWEEN YALL


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I still have the old gba one. I don't think you're online when I have Celeste.


Aw man  tbh I've been going to bed at like 9 here lately haha so that's probably why. Thank you for thinking of me though!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Mandatory Misfits Song:


----------



## samsquared (Oct 31, 2020)

i missed the events in the woods because i thought today was the 30th......
FMLLLLLLL


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Mandatory Misfits Song:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2020)

Except Bond movies, my fave movie with Sir Sean is definitely The Man Who Would Be King...good stuff. I still remember watching it in film studies, dayum.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2020)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN WATCH OUT FROM GETTING CAVITIES AND DIABETUS


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

You ever met someone who can't stop humming/singing and it interrupts your thoughts every single time and drives you insane?
Yeah...


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 1, 2020)

OMG WAIT I just realized it's my 2 year anniversary on here today.

Ignore my join date I locked myself out of my account when I made it and didn't log back in till October. Idk what exact day in October I managed to log back in, so I use Halloween as my join date since I'll always remember that and I def know I was being active during the Halloween Event that year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2020)

It’s impossible and rude to deny the existence of COVID-19, but I do not want another lockdown. It’s not just economically damaging, but it’s also no different to slavery. I am willing to rebel against a lockdown, but I can never deny science.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN WATCH OUT FROM GETTING CAVITIES AND DIABETUS


oop-

also boi trying to find the rest of the eggs now...rip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2020)

lowkey forgot that DST was today lol
so I woke up at 5:45 but it was actually 6:45 

so much for sleeping in, i guess I should've figured sleeping in is impossible with a puppy lolll


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> lowkey forgot that DST was today lol
> so I woke up at 5:45 but it was actually 6:45
> 
> so much for sleeping in, i guess I should've figured sleeping in is impossible with a puppy lolll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


that was adorable omg


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 1, 2020)

ty big bro for letting me know that if i buy the 1st swsh dlc i get the second for free! now i just gotta save up for it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2020)

A state that is notorious for being so hot has been getting colder every winter. I remember that 30° weather (approximately 0°C) doesn’t come until December. Now it comes as early as October.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 1, 2020)

Why it snowing already?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks to MKWii I keep reading the Moonlight Egg as "Moonview Egg".


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 1, 2020)

ashkdhdhsjhg I got a job interview with a company that does contract work with civil engineering companies so I may be able to finally get some work experience in my field ;-; I'm exited yet ****ting myself and _AAAAAAAA_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 1, 2020)

Kind of sad to see October end, but November is also a nice month, even though I don't celebrate Thanksgiving.

I've also now been here for one full month. I typically don't last much on forums, since I rapidly become weary of them, so I wouldn't be too surprised if I'm only active here for another month or so before completely disappearing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2020)

"Kick his ass man, kick his ass!"


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 1, 2020)

I...just saw my coworker who called in "sick" today at the mall lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 1, 2020)

dorime


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

I almost made myself depressed because I thought about death.
....great.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 2, 2020)

*Sit 'n Sleep will beat anyone's advertised price or your mattress is* *FREEEEEEEE!!!!



*

I love you, Larr-Bear.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 2, 2020)

it is late october and i still cant wear sweaters cause its too hot...I WANT IT TO BE COLD


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

I really need to stop remembering I'm lonely in the middle of the night.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2020)

I am planning on leaving this site sometime this year. I’ll stay for now, but once 2020 is over, I’ll be gone from this site, after 6 years (5 years of activity).



Spoiler: Reason why I am leaving



I accept the fact that everything does have to come to an end, including this site. I don’t know when this site will end, but I can’t stay here forever. I want to change my lifestyle, even if it means staying off TBT. I may make more stuff in ACNH or anywhere, but I wouldn’t plan on sharing it. Nobody is to blame for my departure. I’m just wanting to move on. I had fun trying to keep the site alive when there was a lack of new game, but the site is now more active, therefore I can leave any time I choose to.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I am planning on leaving this site sometime this year. I’ll stay for now, but once 2020 is over, I’ll be gone from this site, after 6 years (5 years of activity).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes sense, though it will definitely be weird not seeing your posts around on the forum.  Wishing you well wherever life takes you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2020)

Think I might just look for any wand at this rate, like obviously not paying 31k for flower or heart, but, uh they will probably do at this rate... I mean no one's selling star anyway so.


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2020)

the signature avatar thing is finally over so i can now remove my avatar until i can find something nice
i wasn't used to the avatar i used for halloween on here, so i tried to wait for it to end so i can remove it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2020)

I have like three art projects that I'm working on rn (my own projects, not stuff for my art class) and I keep getting more ideas. it's making me sad that I'm in school and I can't just waste my whole day working on my drawings :,,,,(


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

The cold weather is making me excited a month earlier than I need to be. Oh no.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 2, 2020)

There's an Easter egg hunt that's about to end, and I haven't found squat...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2020)

DLR IS HOT


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

"OW. I should stop eating candy corn. My teeth hurt."
*eats more of it 20 minutes later*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 3, 2020)

I need to pick up my Bible again this week and pray. I've just been feeling really angry lately with the elections, work and COVID. I don't want to feel that way anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

made some nice bank from the event but yeah ain't gonna help lol


----------



## Romaki (Nov 3, 2020)

Bought a hoodie today and apparently it's for men, but it looks like unisex to me. Is there even a difference between them? It's just a hoodie.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Bought a hoodie today and apparently it's for men, but it looks like unisex to me. Is there even a difference between them? It's just a hoodie.


No idea. Probably some market targeting trick judging by its looks, though I suppose the size could vary of course depending on how it is sewn.

Anyway, found my earphones adapter thing for my laptop so I can use my mp3 player earphones with my lappy.  finally i can listen/watch stuff.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Bought a hoodie today and apparently it's for men, but it looks like unisex to me. Is there even a difference between them? It's just a hoodie.



My jacket is a men's jacket and the only real difference I can tell is that it has that soft stuff lined inside and the sizes are bigger. All the women's jackets I looked at did not have that soft lining inside, which I specially wanted. Also maybe the zipper is on the other side? I know sometimes buttons/zippers are on the other side of clothes like pants and button up shirts. If yours even has a zipper, you did say hoodie.

Also on the topic of men/women's clothing, I was out yesterday looking for tech gear shirts for work and could not find squat in the womens section so I went to the men's cause why not. Mens shirts are quite bigger so I was tryin to look for an extra small which literally NONE of the shirts on that table was. But they sure did go to XXL, but no XS. Is an XS mens shirt not really a thing?


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2020)

no amount of moisturizer can save my hands in cold weather


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 3, 2020)

the bloodshot potion never looked like an eye to me


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the bloodshot potion never looked like an eye to me



I thought it was a crescent moon for the longest time until I think *Oblivia* explained it. Then it all made sense. I thought BloodShot was supposed to mean a Blood Moon, not BloodShot eyes X) Which makes more sense but my first instant thought was MOON (which I love) so I ran with it for a while.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

Man, kms. just wondering why tf do i apply for both lol?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Me: Okay, I'm going to play my Pokemon Pearl game that I've had since 2008.
Also me: There's a Splatoon character named Pearl.
-internal screaming-

Ahaha... How was your day?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2020)

I’ll be very surprised if California and New York turn red tonight. But then again, there is a possibility.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh no, I fear that today might be "just one of those days".


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm sorry but my answers are going to media that is obscure to the locals


----------



## oak (Nov 3, 2020)

Who knew rabbits would beg for food just like a dog. Or maybe my rabbit is just weird cause I can be eating a bagel and she's right at my feet looking at me like


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2020)

Okay, my hopes are officially UP. Are we finally going to awake from this nightmare?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

So my mom thinks something is wrong with you if you don't have the same food/drink preferences as her.
Yeah, that _totally_ makes sense. ...It doesn't.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2020)

oak said:


> Who knew rabbits would beg for food just like a dog. Or maybe my rabbit is just weird cause I can be eating a bagel and she's right at my feet looking at me like


Mine are always begging and trying to eat my food when I’m not looking. I don’t think it’s just yours.


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2020)

the new neighbour network is like 100% dead and the game hasn’t even been out for a year


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 3, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I am planning on leaving this site sometime this year. I’ll stay for now, but once 2020 is over, I’ll be gone from this site, after 6 years (5 years of activity).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need you.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



Zane said:


> the new neighbour network is like 100% dead and the game hasn’t even been out for a year


Nintendo's new content drip feed isn't fast enough for some.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2020)

has my face skin always been this bad or is it the cream I use


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm addicted to grape Outshine 100% frozen juice bars.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

The woods were so scary even the forum itself ran away in fear (Does that even make sense though?  Probably not).

Well, at least it happened during the evening/night as far as North America timezones go, and not like there was much happening anyway.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Unfortunately I was in the middle of talking to some friends I only see here when the site went down lol

So uh... That downtime taught me exactly how bored I am at night lol


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 4, 2020)

I feel like I’m going to die before I hit the end of puberty.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

i enjoy being on the richest list but i'd love a star wand lol


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2020)

i was fairly productive today? im almost gonna finish my to-do-list today? um wow this has never happened before


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 4, 2020)

Brain: Hehee, wanna watch floofy chonky cat videos doing cute things?

Me: No, not really

Brain: YOU WILL WATCH NOW!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2020)

While I am a conservative, I have something positive to say about Kamala Harris.

She’s pretty.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2020)

Why do animals like me...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the bloodshot potion never looked like an eye to me


I still don't think it looks like an eye lol. I never knew what it was supposed to be before, I had always assumed, like Stella-lo, that it was a crescent moon.


Idk how I got myself so intertwined in modern politics but because my dumb Aspergers/ADD brain likes to hyperfocus on stuff that interests me I can't stop reading about politics. I just spent an hour reading about antifa trying to understand why Trump and my conservative parents hate them so much. (spoiler alert, antifa is barely a threat at all)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

#gottawriteathingforschoolbutididntknowitexistedandihavelikenotimetowriteit


welp it's suffering time because god knows I won't type 5 words without daydreaming for half an hour before snapping back to reality


----------



## Pickle-kitty (Nov 4, 2020)

Why do so many brands make green apple stuff? Why not red apples? People generally like red apples more...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

If humans were dogs, then would our teachers just scratch our stomachs if we got a good grade? What would happen if we got a bad grade? Would we be put in human sized kennels until we calmed down?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

re bloodshot, i always thought it was gem/pearl on it not an eye... and i just got that clue because, tired eyes are usually bloodshot i suppose lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 4, 2020)

Pickle-kitty said:


> Why do so many brands make green apple stuff? Why not red apples? People generally like red apples more...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> If humans were dogs, then would our teachers just scratch our stomachs if we got a good grade? What would happen if we got a bad grade? Would we be put in human sized kennels until we calmed down?


getting sent to peta is prison


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 4, 2020)

Not really sure what to do on my days off anymore. Just feel like sitting in my room doing nothing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 4, 2020)

I found a YouTube channel called “Weird Explorer” and now there’s like a dozen different fruits I wanna try now lol


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 4, 2020)

Is it just me having trouble accessing the forum on a desktop? Phone works fine


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2020)

I was eating dinner, and a piece of chopped green onions went down the wrong tube. Ended up blowing my nose to find that damn green onion blasting out. Holy ****.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2020)

My user title is “Hate has no place”. The full phrase is supposed to be “Hate has no place in the world.”


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2020)

Not to be an annoying hipster or anything but I just don’t understand why streamers/content creators playing online games is as popular as it is. The one youtuber I consistently watch has been playing a ton of them lately and just producing video after video of the least interesting or entertaining content I’ve ever seen from him. Idk what it is about these games but watching people play them, even people I usually find funny, is so ridiculously boring to me.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2020)

The first one killed the butcher man
Cooked him up in a frying pan
Fed him to his hungry guests
And gave them seconds on request.

Kudos to whoever gets the reference.


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

A capybara's fur is probably similar in texture to a shorthaired dog's. This is assumed purely through observation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2020)

Even if Joe Biden wins and Trump is out of office, the left-wing will still not be happy with America. Trump’s legacy, cabinet members, and Mitch McConnell aside, they’re already bothered by the fact that not everybody supported their social progresses and how Americans are stubborn to changing their culture (i.e. gun culture, role of religion, pursuit of freedom). Not to mention, but even if we had a Republican more sane than Trump, chances are, they could be from the Tea Party.


----------



## deana (Nov 5, 2020)

I took off my halloween signature and I would like to put together a new signature, but I am also way too lazy to do it


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Spoiler






			https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1276179414896701440/pu/vid/640x640/lH7amwDUrb1X2dKC.mp4?tag=10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

Zane said:


> Not to be an annoying hipster or anything but I just don’t understand why streamers/content creators playing online games is as popular as it is.


Same, also I think those people are actually hipsters lmao. But yeah I don't care much for youtubers or the like, there is like that one OG pregananant dude I care about cause he's got a few similar ones lol.

Also grah come onnnnnn Biden you can do this!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

holy **** the last minutes of that episode i'm still like.. crying/shaking.. how they made it with the jumping between those scenes ****ing brilliant...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2020)

Regardless of whoever wins, the 2020 Election is the worst election ever. Even the 1860 Election looked more like a school election compared to this.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 5, 2020)

Nevada needs to hurry up already so that I can break out the crab rave


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a question about previous presidents. Even after all this trouble Donald Trump created and done, how much has your opinion on George W Bush changed? Are you still bitter towards him and what he has done? Do you think he’s worse than Trump (knowing everything Trump did)? Or has your hatred towards Trump diminished your opinion on George W Bush?

Since it’s been long since Obama left office (and even longer since Bush left office), I hardly see criticism towards Bush on the news now. And when I do, it’s old news. Which is why I am curious about how people see Bush?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 5, 2020)

Me after the Halloween theme disappeared from the website:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Me after the Halloween theme disappeared from the website:
> 
> View attachment 332012


Yeah... man can someone make them a proper dark mode, not a fan of that green extension cause it ****s up all other sites.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Not a fan of conservatives but liberals can be pretty ****ing annoying too.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 5, 2020)

i cant wait for the election to just be over i feel like im gonna barf just having to eat all of this information & misinformation & even the memes are absolutely just like deleting my spirit. im fatigued i honestly dont know how some people do it

i want to stop looking at the internet for a day but i can't because of my job :[


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2020)

now that we have a flick egg we need bug collectibles plz


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 5, 2020)

Can't believe Michelle Obama was on iCarly


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 5, 2020)

*Your mom busted in and said, "what's that noise?!" 

Aw, mom you're just jealous it's the...*

*BEA-STIE-BOYS!!!*


----------



## milktae (Nov 5, 2020)

I just spent 2 hrs making another carrd and I still don’t like it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2020)

the puppet masters have another corpse on their strings. 2020


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2020)

Based on what moves I prefer using and what moves I don’t, Ice Pokémon are too tough for me to beat, but not Dark Pokémon or Dragon Pokémon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 5, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Based on what moves I prefer using and what moves I don’t, Ice Pokémon are too tough for me to beat, but not Dark Pokémon or Dragon Pokémon.


I seem to be favoring those with two or more immunities.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

I've come to accept that my wah eggs have a permanent spot in the bottom row of my collectible lineup (except maybe when I'm rockin my double candy/star frag rainbow). it seems like every single lineup I make now, no matter what the color scheme is, it always looks perfect with the wah eggs. I think I would actually be sad to take them down now, even if I wanted to do the candy/frag thing, because I'm so used to them being there.

waluigi eggs are truly God's TBT's gift to man.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 5, 2020)

Nevada, what're you doin man, lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

I just ate a lot of food and now I feel so sleepy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

I turned off the Dark Reader extension for a sec to see what my signature looks like normally and it almost melted my eyes lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Nevada, what're you doin man, lmao


Shenanigans are afoot.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

Why do some scenes in Black Clover make me want to bawl my eyes out even though they’re not even supposed to be that sad?  Wtf, lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 6, 2020)

i wasted most of my crystals in last cloudia and gems in optc and got nothing I wanted—well one unit i used to kinda  and one regular unit in optc i kinda wantedz i knew i was pushing my luck. i hope my favorite in character in Last Cloudia doesn’t get another banner anytime soon ><


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2020)

Why am I still awake right now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2020)

so just as I had predicted all the republicans on fb are going absolutely insane right now, claiming that Biden will destroy the oil and gas industry, he will "completely eliminate all gas cars and places" (which makes no ****ing sense at all but whatever), he will raise taxes to the highest point in history, he will defund the police, etc. I don't even know how much of that is based on fact (prob none of it tbh). and see thats the thing, im seeing all these outrageous claims about how Biden is gonna destroy this country but not a single damn source to back it up. idk how they expect people like me to join their side when they can't even provide factual concrete evidence on this stuff.

I especially like how they're treating the Biden presidency as the end of the US (honey the end of the US was a long time coming lmao). like have they just totally forgotten about all the other branches of govt that keep the president in check? they think that Biden can just do whatever he wants, like some kind of dictator, without realizing he has to go through the senate, the house, congress, the supreme court, etc. and as far as my knowledge goes they're split 50/50 right now so it's not like the Republican influence is totally gone.

these people really just being idiots.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk how they expect people like me to join their side when they can't even provide factual concrete evidence on this stuff.


don't tell me they are trying to do that tf lol

anyway .... i've 39k tbt and people ain't biting this is getting.. uh ..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> don't tell me they are trying to do that tf lol


oh believe it, all over fb I've been seeing people making a bunch of claims about Biden and absolutely no sources to back them up. the only one I'm slightly inclined to believe is the whole raising gas prices to $4/gal thing, since while Obama was president it was around that and during Trumps term it's been around  $1.90-$2.30/gal. other than that I haven't seen any evidence of him wanting to completely defund the police, or even the asinine claim that he wants to "rid of all gas cars and planes."


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh believe it, all over fb I've been seeing people making a bunch of claims about Biden and absolutely no sources to back them up. the only one I'm slightly inclined to believe is the whole raising gas prices to $4/gal thing, since while Obama was president it was around that and during Trumps term it's been around  $1.90-$2.30/gal. other than that I haven't seen any evidence of him wanting to completely defund the police, or even the asinine claim that he wants to "rid of all gas cars and planes."


goddamnit... someone ****ing just close down social medias during campaigns really


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still don't think it looks like an eye lol. I never knew what it was supposed to be before, I had always assumed, like Stella-lo, that it was a crescent moon.
> 
> 
> Idk how I got myself so intertwined in modern politics but because my dumb Aspergers/ADD brain likes to hyperfocus on stuff that interests me I can't stop reading about politics. I just spent an hour reading about antifa trying to understand why Trump and my conservative parents hate them so much. (spoiler alert, antifa is barely a threat at all)


it was an eye the whole time! WHAT l never knew that.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 6, 2020)

Bye bye Donny. Times up.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> it was an eye the whole time! WHAT l never knew that.


if this is abt the bloodshot potion then yes wtf i thought it was some orb.. i mean i got the clue but bruh lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> if this is abt the bloodshot potion then yes wtf i thought it was some orb.. i mean i got the clue but bruh lol


l still somehow got the clue for it too. But l always thought it was a moon or like what you said an orb.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so just as I had predicted all the republicans on fb are going absolutely insane right now, claiming that Biden will destroy the oil and gas industry, he will "completely eliminate all gas cars and places" (which makes no ****ing sense at all but whatever), he will raise taxes to the highest point in history, he will defund the police, etc. I don't even know how much of that is based on fact (prob none of it tbh). and see thats the thing, im seeing all these outrageous claims about how Biden is gonna destroy this country but not a single damn source to back it up. idk how they expect people like me to join their side when they can't even provide factual concrete evidence on this stuff.
> 
> I especially like how they're treating the Biden presidency as the end of the US (honey the end of the US was a long time coming lmao). like have they just totally forgotten about all the other branches of govt that keep the president in check? they think that Biden can just do whatever he wants, like some kind of dictator, without realizing he has to go through the senate, the house, congress, the supreme court, etc. and as far as my knowledge goes they're split 50/50 right now so it's not like the Republican influence is totally gone.
> 
> these people really just being idiots.



I’n going to say this. While the right-wing media likes to paint him as a left-wing extremist (kinda like how the left-wing media would never shut up about Trump), he’s rather moderate compared to the other 2020 Dems, which is why we were left with him instead of Bernie (never Trumpers are also responsible for crashing the Democratic primary, giving Biden the win). It’s really Chuck Schumer they should be more scared of, as well as Nancy Pelosi.

Wanna know what would really be the end of the US? If a militia were to overthrow the federal government and take sides with one side completely. Not once has this happened in America (not even during the Civil War), and not once had America had a president that is more like a dictator. I can agree that these social progresses are dangerous for America, but Trump isn’t the man we need to fight against them.

The world would be a better place without Facebook, Twitter, Tiktok, and Tumblr.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The world would be a better place without Facebook, Twitter, Tiktok, and Tumblr.



Especially tumblr and tiktok yes.

Anyway, had to get foccacia pringles instead of pizza pringles.. they were good but way too bread-y lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

Is my art even good enough?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m beginning to think, whatever Hillary was last election is what Trump was this election. They lost, tried to change results, and failed to recognize why they lost.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 6, 2020)

what determines if an apple is good for baking or not? why cant i make a recipe with just a regular apple why do i have to use a specific one? what'll happen if i use a regular apple? will it come to life!? xD how do you grow a baking apple and not a regular apple or is it just a specific variety of apple that is a baking apple?


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2020)

I got all my christmas presents too early now I just want to give them to everybody


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

y'all stop teasing me and sell me a star wand lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> what determines if an apple is good for baking or not? why cant i make a recipe with just a regular apple why do i have to use a specific one? what'll happen if i use a regular apple? will it come to life!? xD how do you grow a baking apple and not a regular apple or is it just a specific variety of apple that is a baking apple?



Hahah, I think apples that are considered good for baking are generally based on crispness and tartness! It’s why granny smith is the popular apple pie apple, because if you use an apple that’s already very sweet to begin with you’ll cook it into an incredibly sweet pie. You need that tartness.   And if they’re crisp they hold up better.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Is my art even good enough?



It's kind of strange seeing you without your Halloween Morgana pic (I guess I'll eventually become accustomed to it). But that current profile pic of the sky-blue wolf and misty mountain is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> It's kind of strange seeing you without your Halloween Morgana pic (I guess I'll eventually become accustomed to it). But that current profile pic of the sky-blue wolf and misty mountain is absolutely gorgeous!


Ty
She is Skye from AC. One of my favorite villagers
I drew her more of a real style

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



sheilaa said:


> y'all stop teasing me and sell me a star wand lol


don't worry. Santa will save the day


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 6, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Especially tumblr and tiktok yes.
> 
> Anyway, had to get foccacia pringles instead of pizza pringles.. they were good but way too bread-y lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Why am I still awake right now?



This is me, but tonight.  I’m perusing the TBT marketplace seeing if there’s anything I really want when it’s actually really pointless because my current collectible lineup already matches my pfp and signature the best.  Alas, here I am.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2020)

Woke-up with the urge to get my eyebrow pierced. Annoying thing is that even though my piercer is open she can only take customers living in the same lockdown tier as her. Fingers crossed that by the time I can physically go and get it done the urge will have passed.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

why do we have such a bad selection of pringles here


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 7, 2020)

Zzz.


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 7, 2020)

I want to spend $20 on a skin in a game but at the same time I really don't know if it's worth it UGGGGGGH


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

this series has taken over my life and i'm grateful for it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 7, 2020)

Six (seven?) words: Condescending, passive-aggressive Texans on the internet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Five (six?) words: Condescending, passive-aggressive Texans on the internet.


What’s going on? Why are they acting up?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 7, 2020)

You quoted me a split second right before I edited the five/six part, ha ha.

Anyway, as of late (on another forum I sometimes frequent), I've just been seeing some Texans acting all mean and arrogant, talking smack about California and its residents (I suppose it also might have something to do with state politics/the election).

I just say that not every Californian is a liberal/communist/whatever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> You quoted me a split second right before I edited the five/six part, ha ha.
> 
> Anyway, as of late (on another forum I sometimes frequent), I've just been seeing some Texans acting all mean and arrogant, talking smack about California and its residents (I suppose it also might have something to do with state politics/the election).
> 
> I just say that not every Californian is a liberal/communist/whatever.



I was born in California, so I have some Californian in me. And I’m definitely not a liberal/communist/SJW/whatever.

Onto another subject, my pillows (Snow and Ice) have developed some weird quirks this year. They like riding my mom’s car when we have to go out. In fact, they even like to sleep in it. They also like car washes, like to stay at my grandma’s house, love Christmas decorations and snowmobiles (kinda like how I like lighthouses), and are desperately wanting to go to a hotel after not going for eight months (because of COVID). I may have been weird when I was a kid, but these pillows are at a whole different level. Parenting sucks, even if your children are inanimate objects.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

Guys, be happy Biden won so you don't get another 4 years with that damn cheeto. No, he's not flawless nor is Harris but it's a step in the right direction and that should be the main point right now. Focus on the future and stop digging, she probably learned a thing or two hopefully.


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2020)

I guess I should have known better


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 7, 2020)

cramps. they hurt so much. This could go in the bothering you thread but going to wait before i post there again. >< but at least a kitty is snuggling with me on the bed right now . i want to be working on my island journal at my computer but had to stop to give my other cat her treatment and cramps! i did take medicine but sometimes it takes too long to kick in.


----------



## Maiana (Nov 7, 2020)

spent over 100+ nook mile tickets to hop for francine on my old island.

found her in 1 ticket on my new one island.

and to put the icing on the cake, when she asks to leave, i have to let her go. *#badluck ( :*


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Guys, be happy Biden won so you don't get another 4 years with that damn cheeto. No, he's not flawless nor is Harris but it's a step in the right direction and that should be the main point right now. Focus on the future and stop digging, she probably learned a thing or two hopefully.


Yeah, as much as I am a bit skeptical of Biden and Harris, it's best to treasure small victories and moments for now because once it's over, _anything could happen_.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 7, 2020)

Zane said:


> Hahah, I think apples that are considered good for baking are generally based on crispness and tartness! It’s why granny smith is the popular apple pie apple, because if you use an apple that’s already very sweet to begin with you’ll cook it into an incredibly sweet pie. You need that tartness.   And if they’re crisp they hold up better.


you were right! i made apple cake with granny smiths and it is soooooo good!!

as for my random thought...i wonder if there's a record for the brightest rainbow ever seen? they're usually rather pale and faded.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 7, 2020)

I wonder how many people have seen rare phenomenons that no one knows about


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Guys, be happy Biden won so you don't get another 4 years with that damn cheeto. No, he's not flawless nor is Harris but it's a step in the right direction and that should be the main point right now. Focus on the future and stop digging, she probably learned a thing or two hopefully.


right, I like how republicans are quick to point out something that Biden did literally over 40 years ago, but they won't say anything about what Trump has done in the last decade.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 7, 2020)

"_*Exploding Head Syndrome* – Overview & Facts. *Exploding head syndrome* is a parasomnia. A parasomnia involves undesired events that come along with sleep. *Exploding head* consists of a loud noise that you suddenly imagine just before you fall asleep._"

_IMAGINE_? EXCUSE ME? I always thought it was a sound I heard as I was falling asleep but my brain processed it like 10x more louder than it actually is cause alot of the time when I'm tired but not sleeping yet, still awake, I hear sounds slightly louder than what they actually are. So I thought my brain was doing that but on overdrive due to how I was closer to sleep.

But no, apparently there aren't actual sounds out there and my brain just wanted to make me jump out of my skin. Wth. Like it sounds like that noise is literally in my bedroom next to me and it's LOUD.

Althou I do hear sounds that aren't there. I'll hear loud environments (but at a much lower sound then the actual environment) and also music, but very faint.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Hamburgers are just flat meatballs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> right, I like how republicans are quick to point out something that Biden did literally over 40 years ago, but they won't say anything about what Trump has done in the last decade.


Yeah and also Harris, like, people definitely change smh. It's like people are aiming too high and gets disappointed or stuff.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah and also Harris, like, people definitely change smh. It's like people are aiming too high and gets disappointed or stuff.


I think both should be help accountable for their actions. Nobody should be pointing out one or the other. Both of them imo are not great at all


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 8, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> You quoted me a split second right before I edited the five/six part, ha ha.
> 
> Anyway, as of late (on another forum I sometimes frequent), I've just been seeing some Texans acting all mean and arrogant, talking smack about California and its residents (I suppose it also might have something to do with state politics/the election).
> 
> I just say that not every Californian is a liberal/communist/whatever.


I've seen some feisty Canadians.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Jessi said:


> I think both should be help accountable for their actions. Nobody should be pointing out one or the other. Both of them imo are not great at all


They are definitely a much better alternative than Trump.

Also the fact people are like "wow biden/harris is so bad" .. you have no idea how lucky y'all are with that flawed electoral college. but sure if one wants more cheetos, hug em all you want.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> They are definitely a much better alternative than Trump.
> 
> Also the fact people are like "wow biden/harris is so bad" .. you have no idea how lucky y'all are with that flawed electoral college. but sure if one wants more cheetos, hug em all you want.


No I do agree Biden is the lesser of evils, but I still don't like him. I do think I prefer him over cheeto man


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Jessi said:


> No I do agree Biden is the lesser of evils, but I still don't like him. I do think I prefer him over cheeto man


Yeah, he's not optimal but sadly with how things are in the US that's how it goes. 

And yeah, I certainly hope.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 8, 2020)

Jessi said:


> No I do agree Biden is the lesser of evils, but I still don't like him. I do think I prefer him over cheeto man


Every politician is a power hungry, geriatric toddler prone to hissy fits. It shouldn't be him or stranger danger Joe. I don't think the mods want us to talk about this here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 8, 2020)

We need the knowledge of Gary Busey.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> "_*Exploding Head Syndrome* – Overview & Facts. *Exploding head syndrome* is a parasomnia. A parasomnia involves undesired events that come along with sleep. *Exploding head* consists of a loud noise that you suddenly imagine just before you fall asleep._"
> 
> _IMAGINE_? EXCUSE ME? I always thought it was a sound I heard as I was falling asleep but my brain processed it like 10x more louder than it actually is cause alot of the time when I'm tired but not sleeping yet, still awake, I hear sounds slightly louder than what they actually are. So I thought my brain was doing that but on overdrive due to how I was closer to sleep.
> 
> ...


Wait-
I think I've experienced this before? Sometimes I just jump awake when I'm about to fall asleep as if I heard or felt something. But nothing is there.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

^yeah i think my mom has EHS.

anyway aaaaaaa im so happy i finally have my star wandddddddd yess <33<3<3<3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait-
> I think I've experienced this before? Sometimes I just jump awake when I'm about to fall asleep as if I heard or felt something. But nothing is there.



Sounds like it, I always thought the noise came from outside from my stupid neighbours (yes even at odd times cause they're stupid and have done that kind of stuff at like 3am before).

It really do be raining alot it's been non-stop for days now. The streets/swales/driveways are gonna get flooded over so quickly again.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2020)

Normally I'd wait till black Friday, but I'm this close  to just putting up my Charlie Brown tree and Christmas lights in my room.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Normally I'd wait till black Friday, but I'm this close  to just putting up my Charlie Brown tree and Christmas lights in my room.


just do it man. even the non-religious parts of my family are already putting their trees up. they're tired of 2020 lol. I'm thinking of getting a small 2-3' tree form my bedroom this year.


I was just thinking, it's amazing: one year ago, I didn't have any balloon collectibles at all, and now I have _five_. that's just crazy to me. though the Red Balloon event certainly helped a lot, I never imagined that in a year I would have five (not quite all five, still looking for the darker blue balloon). they've also quickly become one of my favorite collectible sets, and I really hope the staff releases more in the future


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2020)

Analogy of the day:

Pokémon Sword/Shield is to Super Mario Odyssey, and Pokémon Let’s Go Pikachu/Let’s Go Eevee is to Super Mario 3D All Stars.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 8, 2020)

I was today years old when I discovered that the Jonas Brothers version of Year 3000 was a cover


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm thinking about all those that are suffering through this second lockdown in England, I'm thankful I'm in a position where I am able to work from home but I know that there are many who are out there that are jobless/struggling to pay bills or don't know where they stand with their jobs. I want to send special prayers to those people. 

I also need to change my avatar and sig but can't think of what to change it to...?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

Me to myself:
"I'm bored."
"Do something."
"I don't wanna."
"DO SOMETHING."
"Fine, I'll make something stupid."


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2020)

my dog has stolen my dress shoe and carried it across the room like 5 times today, he doesn't chew it up or anything he just picks it up and puts it in places that it doesn't belong


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 8, 2020)

I think I killed the "A Million Dollars BUT" thread (oops...)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

Why are there more buying than selling threads in the TBT marketplace (recently)?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Why are there more buying than selling threads in the TBT marketplace (recently)?


people got the bank i suppose.

also i still cant stop laughing they showed parts of that preganant video on tv lool


----------



## oak (Nov 9, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Why are there more buying than selling threads in the TBT marketplace (recently)?


I noticed that too. Maybe because of low stock of items?


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 9, 2020)

Some of these people really be walking/biking/swimming out in KNEE DEEP FLOOD RAIN POOPOO PEEPEE WATER with flip-flops on. They're gonna get tapeworm or some crap, they are just so stupid.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2020)

Did you know that the 1964 _Christmas special Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer_ has story elements that mirror civil rights issues? Here are some points:

- Rudolph was born with a birth defect - a glowing red nose. This is similar to cases where people who were born differently (i.e. autism, down’s syndrome) are being treated differently.
- Donner, Rudolph’s father, was trying to hide Rudolph’s red nose, and when it was revealed during the reindeer games, the other reindeer wouldn’t let him play anymore. This is similar to how parents disapprove of their children being gay, and how for the longest time, homosexuals had to hide their homosexual identity to avoid persecution. It could also mirror other stories where parents are strict about raising their children to do something or not to do something, when the parents are wrong and the children are right.
- Hermey, one of the elves at Santa’s workshop, does not want to be an elf, but rather a dentist. This is similar to cases where people try to inhibit diversity of ideas, and how those in the minority are being mocked on or ridiculed for disagreeing with the majority.
- The Island of Misfit Toys could mirror incidents where those who are not normal are treated as an outcast, and the fact they spend a night at the island represents charity services that would support the people being treated wrongly.
- At the end, the Abominable Snowman and Rudolph are given a job, which is a lot like the benefits of diversity or how those who aren’t like the rest tend to have advantages that nobody else has. Also, Hermey was allowed to become a dentist instead of an elf, which is similar to how people with different ideas are allowed to execute them.

Back then, the issue was ending segregation and be more welcoming of African Americans. It’s interesting how civil rights issues remain to be relevant today, both racial and other issues.


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2020)

there’s nothing more disgusting than people who are rude to retail/service workers just because they know they can’t be rude back


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2020)

^Seriously I ****ing hate people like that! Like there's just no need.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 10, 2020)

My brain is liquid I feel like a zombie right now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

Zane said:


> there’s nothing more disgusting than people who are rude to retail/service workers just because they know they can’t be rude back


As someone who worked in retail, I agree. Just damn accept the store policies or get the hell out.


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)

It’s 3 am, why am I up lol


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2020)

ok so i finally fixed my lineup and am 1000 tbt poorer lol but because i like my current lineup i'm wondering if i should sell my five feathers........ most aren't worth a lot since i have four basic ones but my sweet feather is kinda spicy


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> ok so i finally fixed my lineup and am 1000 tbt poorer lol but because i like my current lineup i'm wondering if i should sell my five feathers........ most aren't worth a lot since i have four basic ones but my sweet feather is kinda spicy



Just wanted to say your lineup is super pretty!

I hope my Swiych has a decent charge, I don't have power and the generator died.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Just wanted to say your lineup is super pretty!
> 
> I hope my Swiych has a decent charge, I don't have power and the generator died.


thank you ;W;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2020)

I came up with something about taking sides with each issue. While you should never go to the extreme, here are the winners and losers of each battle:


White vs Black/Male vs Female/Non-LGBT vs LGBT/etc - the best person would be someone who is willing to accept everyone regardless of demographic. Tolerance towards both sides beats pride, jealousy, and hatred for simply being different.
Majority vs Minority - to win this issue, you should listen to both sides. If you have no respect towards anyone in the minority population of your nation, then you are ignorant. If you have no respect towards anyone in the majority population of your nation, then you might be a traitor. The majority usually wins because that indicates what people generally want, but sometimes, the minority is right.
Economy vs Environment - this is one issue where taking either side to the extreme is cannibalistic. All economy and no environment, you’ll deplete all of the natural resources, and without resources, there’s no economy. All environment and no economy, the economy will crash greatly, and without economy, you cannot save the environment. That’s why some regulation is important, but too much regulation may hinder eco-friendly solutions.
Christian vs Non-Christian - a true Christian would not pretend to be God or judge others for not being like them, but without religion, there might be some adverse effects.
Tradition vs Progress - the winner here is balance. All tradition and no progress may not create any new problems, but if a problem occurs, there’s no way to solve it, which is a downfall. All progress and no tradition is going to create more problems, and might even throw out moral values, which is another downfall.
World vs Nation - a strong military and national defense is important, but so is world peace. But taking one side over another is not a good idea. It’s best to remain connected to the rest of the world, be universal, and respect other cultures. But you should also not get too open-minded, because being overly open-minded might allow what’s unwanted.
Capitalism vs Socialism - when they both clash against each other, capitalism always wins. However, capitalism will lose if unregulated. Because without regulation, there will be more trusts and monopolies, which are also a threat to capitalism. Racial issues, safety issues, and environmental issues would also be prevalent if there was no regulation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> people got the bank i suppose.


I've got the opposite of bank lol 


time for me to just lie in bed and do nothing fir a while. it might seem like self care but tbh I think im just giving in to my depression. oh well.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've got the opposite of bank lol
> 
> 
> time for me to just lie in bed and do nothing fir a while. it might seem like self care but tbh I think im just giving in to my depression. oh well.


same as of now, but no regrets. 

hope it gets better soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2020)

for some reason I'm really fond of trains, particularly the old rustic ones with a smokestack. like the one in AC:GCN. I guess it kinda has that cozy vibe to it, idk.


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2020)

DOES ANYONE REMEMBER THE FIRE FESTIVAL EVENT WE HAD IN 2015


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Thinking of bringing my online status on tbt back temporarily, idk why lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

syub said:


> DOES ANYONE REMEMBER THE FIRE FESTIVAL EVENT WE HAD IN 2015



I would have, but unfortunately I left TBT in early 2015 before it happened, so I never experienced it.  Didn’t return until 2018, so a lot of things that happened on TBT from 2015-2018 are still a mystery to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

syub said:


> DOES ANYONE REMEMBER THE FIRE FESTIVAL EVENT WE HAD IN 2015


Yeah I did, but I never participated. I think I voted though.


----------



## oak (Nov 11, 2020)

Today is Remembrance Day in Canada so I took a moment to remember my family members and many other men who were forcefully drafted & died in WW1.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

Had the most amazing salmon run game in spla2n... basically me and this other dude (must have been pro) basically did all three waves, only us two and we did it. Man that community surprises me.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 11, 2020)

Man the Iwatodai dorm music from Persona 3 is such good bg tunes for work. And for browsing forums LOL

It would be crazy if everyone went and listened to the Iwatodai dorm music from Persona 3. That would be legendary. 

Haha just kidding.... unless?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2020)

Is someone tells you not to swear, but says a bad word in the same sentence, I can see both hypocrisy and redundancy.

Hypocrisy - they’re telling you not to say bad words, but they said a bad word.
Redundancy - they say a bad word while telling you not to say a bad word.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2020)

Seeing this article and how people prefer Biden over Trump shows how moderate our nation is. They do not like Trump or his “Make America Great Again” scheme, but even they won’t tolerate radical leftist ideas. I’m glad people still have standards.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 11, 2020)

"Dad married the love of your life, your bitter and alone"


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

I hate it when sites start acting strange because my mind immediately assumes my computer is exploding. Took me a while to remember to check the news to see if Youtube was doing that to other people.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2020)

Youtube seems to be down. I listen to music like all day while I'm here.
Ahahaha this is fine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 11, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I hate it when sites start acting strange because my mind immediately assumes my computer is exploding. Took me a while to remember to check the news to see if Youtube was doing that to other people.


Yea I was afraid my tablet was going crazy on me so I tried on multiple ends. Still stinks that it’s down but at least my tablet isn’t dying!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

Playing Mario Kart and have been trapped in GBA Bowser Castle 3 for almost an hour trying to figure out low tricks. I can usually get one or two each try before falling into lava. I think I now understand what it's like to be Princess Peach.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Playing Mario Kart and have been trapped in GBA Bowser Castle 3 for almost an hour trying to figure out low tricks. I can usually get one or two each try before falling into lava. I think I now understand what it's like to be Princess Peach.


Super Circuit is life <3 And yeah that track is.. trippy like that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is someone tells you not to swear, but says a bad word in the same sentence, I can see both hypocrisy and redundancy.
> 
> Hypocrisy - they’re telling you not to say bad words, but they said a bad word.
> Redundancy - they say a bad word while telling you not to say a bad word.


literally both of my parents in a nutshell lol. my mom tells me that I should never swear but she swears constantly. I do as well 


I'm kinda warming up to the idea of my parents giving me the master bedroom. the nice thing about it is that I could have my own bathroom (and not have to share one with my dad and his gross ****). I just need to figure out how much floor space I have and how I'm gonna arrange the room once I move back home for break.

also dreading my dad forcing his republican/pro-trump agenda on me constantly lol, gonna have to break some teeth ig.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

I stayed up all night, yet I don’t feel as tired as I normally do around this time if I stay up.  My head hurts a little bit, but that’s it.  Maybe it’s because I slept a lot yesterday.  Not really sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also dreading my dad forcing his republican/pro-trump agenda on me constantly lol, gonna have to break some teeth ig.


just ignore them tbf, nothing gets those people more flaming than if someone baits it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> just ignore them tbf, nothing gets those people more flaming than if someone baits it.


that's prob what I'll do, though he also loves to listen to conservative talk radio in the car so if if we go somewhere I'll have to drive so we don't listen to that lol.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

I get high school flash backs listening to Crystal Castles. Also here's a tiktok for context.








						agillis8 on TikTok
					

♥




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

gonna be some boring morning to come when they're not airing that show, now


----------



## Maiana (Nov 12, 2020)

franklin collectible when


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2020)

(not directed @ anyone here) bro i promise you that i will continue to write what i wanna write. idc what you think of gacha games. bye.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I stayed up all night, yet I don’t feel as tired as I normally do around this time if I stay up.  My head hurts a little bit, but that’s it.  Maybe it’s because I slept a lot yesterday.  Not really sure.



Okay, well apparently I was wrong about this because I fell asleep and took a three or four hour nap.  At least I feel slightly better now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

Someone please tell me that split dye is a bad idea and that I shouldn't try it.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Someone please tell me that split dye is a bad idea and that I shouldn't try it.


I had half black, half blonde hair and it was crazy to upkeep it. If you're ready to maintain that then go for it!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2020)

where is that apology you owe me dad for opening the bathroom door in spite me saying i’m in there and leaving it open? i was done with him for awhile now, but seriously...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> where is that apology you owe me dad for opening the bathroom door in spite me saying i’m in there and leaving it open? i was done with him for awhile now, but seriously...


_WHAT_


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> where is that apology you owe me dad for opening the bathroom door in spite me saying i’m in there and leaving it open? i was done with him for awhile now, but seriously...


Ugh I'm sorry he invaded your privacy!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _WHAT_



he thought it was my cat since she gets herself locked in the bathroom sometimes. acts like nothing happened now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

oak said:


> I had half black, half blonde hair and it was crazy to upkeep it. If you're ready to maintain that then go for it!


I have short hair and bleach the roots + tone everything white every couple of weeks, so I can't imagine the maintenance being too bad in comparison. Thinking black/white to start then adding a funkier colour on top. Mostly because I can't make up my mind between mint, red, lavender, or orange.  I thought it might be too short to pull it off, but looking up mens split dye on Google images shows off some damn cool results. 



Spoiler: gross pic for reference i promise that's moisturiser not sweat.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2020)

oak said:


> Ugh I'm sorry he invaded your privacy!



thanks; there’s really not much we can do with him or being around him except lock the door.  In this house, i feel there is little privacy with him being so nosey and leaving his bathroom door open even when i’m standing right there ><. his only answer when we tried telling him in the past is don’t look. lol it’s not like i am choosing to look. when i’m putting my shoes or going out in the garage for something it is hard to not see your bathroom door open.

i know these seems like this should be in the bothering thread; i posted it there but still that’s on my mind now ><.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> thanks; there’s really not much we can do with him or being around him except lock the door.  In this house, i feel there is little privacy with him being so nosey and leaving his bathroom door open even when i’m standing right there ><. his only answer when we tried telling him in the past is don’t look. lol it’s not like i am choosing to look. when i’m putting my shoes or going out in the garage for something it is hard to not see your bathroom door open.
> 
> i know these seems like this should be in the bothering thread; i posted it there but still that’s on my mind now ><.


your dad... is quite a character lol
its one thing if he doesn't care at all if you guys see him... do his business but its totally different if he walks in on you doing /your/ business and then leaves the door open!!

i personally am thinking about... how i am gonna get a PS5 now   this drop has been honestly quite bad. i hope the restocks are faster than people are projecting online.. otherwise we won't get one till 2021 LOL


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have short hair and bleach the roots + tone everything white every couple of weeks, so I can't imagine the maintenance being too bad in comparison. Thinking black/white to start then adding a funkier colour on top. Mostly because I can't make up my mind between mint, red, lavender, or orange.  I thought it might be too short to pull it off, but looking up mens split dye on Google images shows off some damn cool results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'd definitely go for it then, especially since you already have blonde hair. That's half the battle haha. Half mint sounds really cool!


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

oak said:


> Well I'd definitely go for it then, especially since you already have blonde hair. That's half the battle haha. Half mint sounds really cool!


You encouraged this so that means I can send you the hair dye bill, right?


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You encouraged this so that means I can send you the hair dye bill, right?


Only if you can find me  Have I been a bad influence? Whoops


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

oak said:


> Only if you can find me  Have I been a bad influence? Whoops


A very bad influence! 

Need to cut my hair before I dye it anyway (don't know if that picture showed it but the tips are DEAD) so if it looks awful it'd probably grow out in 3-4 weeks anyway. 

Now to order dye and charge it to @oak's card.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You encouraged this so that means I can send you the hair dye bill, right?



I guess you two could "split" the bill


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I guess you two could "split" the bill


That was terrible and you should feel ashamed.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> A very bad influence!
> 
> Need to cut my hair before I dye it anyway (don't know if that picture showed it but the tips are DEAD) so if it looks awful it'd probably grow out in 3-4 weeks anyway.
> 
> Now to order dye and charge it to @oak's card.


I couldn't tell from the photo, it looked pretty fresh to me! I know the feeling of dead ends doe   I was gonna say your transaction would probably decline but I just got paid today. Better do it quick though.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Bro, I am literally just jamming to music while working right now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just do it man. even the non-religious parts of my family are already putting their trees up. they're tired of 2020 lol. I'm thinking of getting a small 2-3' tree form my bedroom this year.


I've thought about getting a tree that big for my room but idk where I would put it. You should totally get one if you have the space! I bet it'd be a lot of fun to have your own tree to decorate.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 12, 2020)

"I'm not defensive, I think you're jealous of my panda"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2020)

@DinosaurDumpster I love your avatar lol


my favorite part of being in college is being able to go to bed at 9pm instead of like 2am ;;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 12, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> "I'm not defensive, I think you're jealous of my panda"


I'm defensive.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

Does space ever end


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2020)

what the actual **** is going on in the Eric Andre Show


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

temped to buy some splatoon/2 amiibos cause the octolings sure have some cool beans gear...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 13, 2020)

Bats are cute.







sheilaa said:


> temped to buy some splatoon/2 amiibos cause the octolings sure have some cool beans gear...


The Callie and Marie ones are rare.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The Callie and Marie ones are rare.


Nah, honestly the most 'rare' would be the octoling set, though if you wanna pay a bit more thru shopping services you can get them for alright prices..


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

I just signed up for a browser game just recently and now I became an impulse buyer there


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 13, 2020)

is being called petite a compliment? I don't know why it bugs me, but you wouldn't exactly go up to someone and say "your large!".


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

i wish i could make my feelings disappear


----------



## toxapex (Nov 13, 2020)

w

so that new site banner, huh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

toxapex said:


> w
> 
> so that new site banner, huh


lmao i love it :>

also can i get 17th please i want that saltoon2 hat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh man my new wax melt is SO strong like seriously I don’t wanna feel like I’m sticking my head into a tree


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 13, 2020)

Posting a lot to try to earn a few bells because I bought too much candy LOL!


----------



## Maiana (Nov 13, 2020)

bought so much candy

officially broke </3


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 13, 2020)

do i make someone im close to a candle for xmas because idk what else, not even sure they'd like it / use it ever but im broke and all i have is this candle kit 

why is getting a job hard too


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2020)

GothiqueBat said:


> do i make someone im close to a candle for xmas because idk what else, not even sure they'd like it / use it ever but im broke and all i have is this candle kit
> 
> why is getting a job hard too


I think that's a pretty thoughtful gift! Homemade stuff is always nice. You could find out their favorite scent and try to incorporate it into the candle, too.

In other news I decided to start rereading Inuyasha and my first volume is... missing the first page... it's not a big enough deal to buy it again or anything but it's also big enough to be kind of aggravating. I have vague memories of what happened to it but I'm not sure I'm actually recalling it right lol


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 13, 2020)

People have been so sweet and kind to me today (well, always!) on TBT and I'm just full of the warm fuzzies. You are all so amazing and generous! *group hugs everyone who wants to be included lol*


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2020)

two weeks until lockdown is over, although I can't see that happening.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2020)

So I read more about Miraheze’s content policy (the same wiki hosting site that had a page on the haters of Pokémon Sword and Shield). It turns out that you’re not allowed to slander other people or groups of people on Miraheze, which is why many wikis got locked or deleted, including the Toxic Fandoms one (the one with said Pokémon Sword and Shield article). After learning this, I’m beginning to question the legitimacy of these 73 facts about the Pokémon Sword/Shield haters. While not everybody who hates the game are not like what they describe, some of the facts may not be true, even for the really bad haters. But I do want to point out that whether or not these facts are true, there are some lessons to learn.

1. If a video game or anything else is made the way you don’t like, it’s okay to hate the game. However, it’s not worth harassing/insulting the developers or insulting people who like it because of one thing you are bothered by most.
2. You must respect others’ opinions or others’ rights to have opinions, especially over stuff like video games and TV shows.
3. Retaliating to criticism is a very hostile trait. If you do bad things, you are going to receive criticism, and failure to accept it or lashing out against it not only shows that you won’t improve, but it’s also very mean and very rude.
4. If you have a problem with something, don’t spam it everywhere, especially if it means throwing something off-topic. This includes through hashtags.
5. Do not call people “fake fans” for actually buying something that you don’t like, especially if it’s from a series that you do like. Additionally, high sales of one game (even if they made turns you don’t like) will not lead the series into a decline in quality, especially if the developers have listened to complaints.
6. Do not compare a game with one bad feature to another game that really is bad.
7. Never wish death or disaster upon someone, especially if it’s a current controversy.


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 14, 2020)

Some nights, I think about my online friends and people I were familiar with who faded away from my life. I sometimes wonder how they’re doing today and image what they could be up to. Sometimes I wonder what was the last thing I ever said to them before we sorta went on with our lives, only to never see each other again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2020)

It's so dark outside IT'S ONLY 6PM I DON'T LIKE THIS


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

Ah... there’s nothing quite like putting clean sheets on my bed and then taking a three or four hour nap.  I feel a lot better now.



Stella-Io said:


> It's so dark outside IT'S ONLY 6PM I DON'T LIKE THIS



I don’t like it either.  It scares me ;_;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2020)

Earlier this year (and last year), I refused to post in the Random Thoughts thread for anything I want to talk about and do it in the General Discussion thread. Now it’s the other way around, where I am scared spitless of even posting in the General Discussion and would post here. It’s like there was some reversal this year.

The reason why I’m too scared of going to the General Discussion again is because the site staff have gotten meaner. My posting behavior has not changed within the last four years, and I was compliant with the rules the whole time before ACNH came out. Now, they could hardly tolerate my posting behavior I had for a long time. In fact, I am threatened with a ban if I continue to ignore staff instruction (not the site rules, but additional instructions they give).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay, this just popped up in my head at random. One time when were coming home from a trip to Idaho (my favorite trip I’ve ever had), I had to go to the bathroom. The thing is that we were out in the middle of Wyoming. One of the emptiest states in the US. EXTREMELY Beautiful but not exactly filled with spaces to go to the bathroom. So, when I saw “Lost Springs” pop up on the mile marker I thought I was saved! I eagerly watched for signs, seeing this town come closer and closer. Eventually, we reach the town...and it’s a town with a population of *4 people*. Needless to say I had to hold for longer. I’d still love to live in Wyoming but if I ever do it’ll be probably at Jackson Hole.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2020)

An all Mythical Pokemon party. I forgot to share this photo a few days ago.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 15, 2020)

i have no idea how i managed to balance four gacha games at a time. now i am struggling with two and acnh >.<


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i have no idea how i managed to balance four gacha games at a time. now i am struggling with two and acnh >.<



I feel this as well.  I’m currently playing Pokemon Sword, ACNH, Pokemon Masters, and Fire Emblem Heroes every day, two of which are mobile games.  Now I’m trying to fit Genshin Impact in there as well, but it’s just not working out for me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 15, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I feel this as well.  I’m currently playing Pokemon Sword, ACNH, Pokemon Masters, and Fire Emblem Heroes every day, two of which are mobile games.  Now I’m trying to fit Genshin Impact in there as well, but it’s just not working out for me.



I heard there’s a My Hero’s Academy gacha. I’m surprised you’re not going to try that - not that I recommend you to go further towards the gacha route. It steals your soul, free time, sleep and your money if you’re not careful.  I saw an ad the other say on twitter and it reminded me of you ; also a certain  bunny recommended that i tell you.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I heard there’s a My Hero’s Academy gacha. I’m surprised you’re not going to try that - not that I recommend you to go further towards the gacha route. It steals your soul, free time, sleep and your money if you’re not careful. ☠ I saw an ad the other say on twitter and it reminded me of you ; also a certain  bunny recommended that i tell you.



Oh, now this I have to check out.  I’ve already played a video game based on MHA, why not a gacha game as well?   Further down the rabbit hole I go I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2020)

f13 that sounds like some missing keyboard button you summon with candy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Earlier this year (and last year), I refused to post in the Random Thoughts thread for anything I want to talk about and do it in the General Discussion thread. Now it’s the other way around, where I am scared spitless of even posting in the General Discussion and would post here. It’s like there was some reversal this year.
> 
> The reason why I’m too scared of going to the General Discussion again is because the site staff have gotten meaner. My posting behavior has not changed within the last four years, and I was compliant with the rules the whole time before ACNH came out. Now, they could hardly tolerate my posting behavior I had for a long time. In fact, I am threatened with a ban if I continue to ignore staff instruction (not the site rules, but additional instructions they give).


This will change their minds. This is sarcasm.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This will change their minds. This is sarcasm.


I don’t see how it’s sarcasm. But if you want to know how aggressive they are, they literally moved my posts to other threads after telling me that the Random Thoughts thread is a better place for talking about anything out of the blue. I thought they’ll just leave it, but I didn’t realized how heavily patrolled that thread is.

I’m not making any threats here, but if they catch me violating staff instruction again, it’s not because they aren’t being effective enough when it comes to handling my behavior. It’s because I’m holding a grudge against them (or other members). You can bet that if I ever get slapped with a ban, it’s going to make my forum behavior worse, not better. I have never been banned within my six years on TBT (and within 21,000+ posts). I would normally accept moderations, but it’s not me who’s changed. It’s them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2020)

dude it's windy asf outside lmao

also it was storming and raining reeeeally hard and I'm pretty positive that lightning struck only like a mile away from where I was? but now it's like really sunny outside??? I can't even w this weather today.




sheilaa said:


> f13 that sounds like some missing keyboard button you summon with candy


it's a hidden function key lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 15, 2020)

why is animal crossing new leaf so nostalgic it's only been 8 months since new horizons came out


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's a hidden function key lol


wait what lol

also man guess i need to grab a spla2n inkling girl, too :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> why is animal crossing new leaf so nostalgic it's only been 8 months since new horizons came out


I haven’t played it in three years, so it’s justified for me. I even have nostalgia from previous years, not just childhood years (I’m 27 years old).


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm kind of bummed my family members that don't live near me don't play ACNH much anymore.
We all used to play every week, it almost felt like visiting in person since we can't visit IRL.
They only seem to come online shortly after an update, then stop playing again after they finish the content. It's good that they still get dragged back in now and then but I just miss playing with them often.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

This 24 second long video is somehow the funniest thing I've seen this week.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This 24 second long video is somehow the funniest thing I've seen this week.



Funny sure, but not to mention cute as well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2020)

I keep wanting to change my avatar but I can't find another pic that I like enough to use as my avatar lol rip

also have no clue what I would change my signature to


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t see how it’s sarcasm. But if you want to know how aggressive they are, they literally moved my posts to other threads after telling me that the Random Thoughts thread is a better place for talking about anything out of the blue. I thought they’ll just leave it, but I didn’t realized how heavily patrolled that thread is.
> 
> I’m not making any threats here, but if they catch me violating staff instruction again, it’s not because they aren’t being effective enough when it comes to handling my behavior. It’s because I’m holding a grudge against them (or other members). You can bet that if I ever get slapped with a ban, it’s going to make my forum behavior worse, not better. I have never been banned within my six years on TBT (and within 21,000+ posts). I would normally accept moderations, but it’s not me who’s changed. It’s them.


Might help you if you tried to work with them instead of drawing a line in the sand. I have an issue with present information in general, but should be free to do so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2020)

I remember (from five years ago) when people who were tired of the Wii U were talking about the NX. Some of these GameFAQs users were talking trash about the Wii U (even though it was a legitimate failure) and were hoping that the NX would solve their problem. Now, it’s hard to even imagine people calling it an NX now. While the Wii U gave us Mario Kart 8 (original), Super Mario Maker 1, Animal Crossing amiibo Festival, Super Mario 3D World, and Paper Mario Color Splash, the NX (yes, the Nintendo NX as called in 2015) gave us Pokémon Sword/Shield, Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Super Mario 3D All Stars, and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Scored a Game & Watch Mario!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 16, 2020)

The local news just reported on international news, that someone bought a racing pigeon for almost 2 million dollars. That's something you don't hear everyday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2020)

low-key wish I had 6k bells so I could buy that pink feather lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> The local news just reported on international news, that someone bought a racing pigeon for almost 2 million dollars. That's something you don't hear everyday.



That’s stuff I was hoping to hear more about in the news. I also read a recent report on MSN that a World War II veteran celebrated his 100th birthday by riding a jet.

In other news, it’s not morally wrong to think that another country is better than America, or think that people from other countries are better than Americans. But I’ll tell you what is morally wrong. If you think American food isn’t the best cuisine in  the world. If you think onigiri is better than jambalaya, then get out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> low-key wish I had 6k bells so I could buy that pink feather lol


Boy, I wish some magic TBT would fall out of the sky for me too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2020)

@Alolan_Apples BRO ARE YOU FOR REAL RIGHT NOW BDHWJWBSHSH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Alolan_Apples BRO ARE YOU FOR REAL RIGHT NOW BDHWJWBSHSH


I’m serious. If I’m planning on leaving, there’s no reason to hold that much TBT.

@ThatOneMarshalFangirl: I can grant one of your wishes too, like if you wish for one of my collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m serious. If I’m planning on leaving, there’s no reason to hold that much TBT.
> 
> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl: I can grant one of your wishes too, like if you wish for one of my collectibles.


Lol um, if you're absolutely serious that Flower Glow Wand would be well taken care of. 

Edit: TYSM


----------



## oak (Nov 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m serious. If I’m planning on leaving, there’s no reason to hold that much TBT.
> 
> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl: I can grant one of your wishes too, like if you wish for one of my collectibles.


Just wait until you're not so upset to give away all your stuff. I lost all my stuff after being banned and there's no going back. I just don't want you to regret anything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2020)

oak said:


> Just wait until you're not so upset to give away all your stuff. I lost all my stuff after being banned and there's no going back. I just don't want you to regret anything.


I plan on leaving even if I were a happy person. I wouldn’t blame anyone for my departure if I had to go.

Whether or not I leave, I’ll still keep the apple, chocolate cake, tulip, the pumpkin cupcake, and 1,000 TBT while the Tetris Grid can’t be traded.


----------



## oak (Nov 16, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I plan on leaving even if I were a happy person. I wouldn’t blame anyone for my departure if I had to go.


Why not just take a break? I see so many people give away all their stuff after getting in trouble. What if you want to come back 6 months down the line? It's your decision though. You spent years collecting that stuff so don't give all away in one day.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 16, 2020)

It's true, once you give away your collectibles or TBT, it can be so hard to get it back. you basically have to wait for another event & pray you do well enough that a rich user wants to buy the collectible you win.
I recall a time when it was much easier to earn TBT... if I knew it would be so hard when I came back to the site, I would have kept my 2014-2015 collectibles. now my old ice cream swirl & popsicles are lost to time 
so yes! unless you really do want to rebuild everything if you ever come back, I agree with oak. your lineup seems like it took a lot of effort


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2020)

I just had a fervent discussion with myself, like the crazy madman that I am. 

... You see, I just turned in this so called "essay" that had about a hundred words in there. It's supposed to be around six pages and have 1,000 words, you see. However, I DON'T ****ING CARE! I'm just happy that I turned something in for a grade, because if you know me well, I would usually just turn nothing in than an incomplete assignment. But this is a _game. It's all about the points. _SO I'M JUST HAPPY TO TURN THAT **** AND GET IT OFF MY CHEST! ...ANd besides, I've got until Wednesday for my revision. So basically I won't be revising really, I'll just be completing that essay. I am so behind, so anything goes at this point. **** YEAH!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 16, 2020)

they put the cuddlepool (the deadpool cuddle team leader) skin back in fortnite but i dont have enough vbucks for it and I WANT IT!!! 

i want all the cuddle team leaders!! i really need to make a list of all the skins (and other stuff) i want, but i know i want all the bears. i have mecha team leader (ty big bro!), spooky team leader, and skull squad leader. so i have like...10 left to get lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a problem of not knowing when to stop pulling in gacha games; thankfully I am f2p otherwise this would not end well.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 17, 2020)

Randomly decided to do what teensy bit of indoor decorating I do for Christmas, early, while half-watching Elf on tv in the background. I figured I'd change my avatar and sig for the Christmas season even though Thanksgiving is still on the way. My favorite part about Christmas is the lights, can you tell?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2020)

I want to start collecting records, but would I be considered a "real collector" if I only bought more recent-era albums?
I like a lot of old songs, too, but I wouldn't buy a record with there being only one song I like on it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 17, 2020)

I remember reading somewhere in the FAQS that it costs like 1K bells (or seashells?) if you want to change your username.

Are you kidding me? In that case, it'd be much easier to just delete your current account and then make a new one with the desired username.



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to start collecting records, but would I be considered a "real collector" if I only bought more recent-era albums?
> 
> I like a lot of old songs, too, but I wouldn't buy a record with there being only one song I like on it.



Just collect what you like. I personally don't think it matters much whether someone purchases old or new records, just as long as they do purchase some.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2020)

Seems my neopets ticket got properly assigned so hoping they can recover it now hmm.

Also waiting for so many amiibos now it's wild lmao


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 17, 2020)

I don’t know why we bought him a bed to sleep in If he’s just going to use it for his feet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to start collecting records, but would I be considered a "real collector" if I only bought more recent-era albums?
> I like a lot of old songs, too, but I wouldn't buy a record with there being only one song I like on it.


well you would still be a record collector, just maybe not considered a hardcore collector such as myself. I have 150+ 33rpm records and 50+ 45rpm records, all different styles and genres. I'm a fan of 70s/80s music, and most of those you can get for under $8 per record (even $1 per 45), so it was easy for me to get into record collecting. whereas it might be hard for you cause new records can be costly ($25-50). nonetheless I wish you luck.


aside from that, would anyone be interested if I opened another art shop this winter? I'm tempted to open it for TBT as well as RLC since I'll be out of work til mid-February.


----------



## oak (Nov 17, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> I remember reading somewhere in the FAQS that it costs like 1K bells (or seashells?) if you want to change your username.
> 
> Are you kidding me? In that case, it'd be much easier to just delete your current account and then make a new one with the desired username.


Just a prewarning that's not allowed and if the mods find out, they would instantly ban your newest account. Also you can't delete your account, only mods can freeze or ban it.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 17, 2020)

I can't wait to apply for my fursuit in December!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 17, 2020)

oak said:


> Just a prewarning that's not allowed and if the mods find out, they would instantly ban your newest account. Also you can't delete your account, only mods can freeze or ban it.







*My Reaction*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well you would still be a record collector, just maybe not considered a hardcore collector such as myself. I have 150+ 33rpm records and 50+ 45rpm records, all different styles and genres. I'm a fan of 70s/80s music, and most of those you can get for under $8 per record (even $1 per 45), so it was easy for me to get into record collecting. whereas it might be hard for you cause new records can be costly ($25-50). nonetheless I wish you luck.
> 
> 
> aside from that, would anyone be interested if I opened another art shop this winter? I'm tempted to open it for TBT as well as RLC since I'll be out of work til mid-February.


Whoa, that's quite the collection!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2020)

okay so i _think_ it _might _not be super normal to cry for several hours because you think you're stupid and need to ask for help but you can't ask for help because your brain is like "you don't ask for help" (thanks a LOT) so you're stuck and will fail at everything you do in life forever. and then once you get yourself together and wait a day to calm your nerves you ask for help and immediately figure it out on your own. yeah. no. thank u next and whatever 
@ anyone looking to get a new brain, do NOT get whatever model it is i have. 2/10.


----------



## deana (Nov 17, 2020)

I need to pick a username for a different site and I can't decide on one.  Why am I so indecisive over these trivial decisions?


----------



## oak (Nov 17, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I don’t know why we bought him a bed to sleep in If he’s just going to use it for his feet.
> View attachment 335838


He just needs support for his cute bunny butt    if we're posting pictures of our bunny children I ain't missing the opportunity. Theodore's beard gets so nice & thicc


Spoiler


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 17, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> I remember reading somewhere in the FAQS that it costs like 1K bells (or seashells?) if you want to change your username.
> 
> Are you kidding me? In that case, it'd be much easier to just delete your current account and then make a new one with the desired username.



I agree with the 1k bells being a steep price for the username change, that's ALOT of work for normie non-collectable selling people to get. The seashells are much easier yet still hard and restricted way to change your username.

Idk why the username change is so much. There used to be something waaaay back, before I was a member, about people mis-using the username change thing to get a profit of bells, so maybe it got changed to be expensive? But even then the user title colour change is also expensive, 800. If anythin that should def be lowered, I would say like 200 max. It's just an aesthetic thing, 800 is still alot to get. Again, there are seashells for this, but also again, restricted and still hard.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah, there’s no leaving the site.  I’ve tried plenty of times.  I mean, you can just leave your account untouched... but it will still be here, lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I don’t know why we bought him a bed to sleep in If he’s just going to use it for his feet.
> View attachment 335838



Can i please hug your bunny?  I can’t take his cuteness . I love his face and his ears and tail 

Also, did you change your user title today? 

My random thoughts: I don’t like the new hairstyles; two that I saw I may end up liking and/or using though. I am genuinely happy though for those that like them. It is good to see them try to give everyone a little something to make them happy. Personally hoping for more furniture than what the video showed us, room size expansion, and I’m worried about the christmas presents taking up inventory space or being displayed or worn.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Can i please hug your bunny? ❤ I can’t take his cuteness . I love his face and his ears and tail
> 
> Also, did you change your user title today?
> 
> My random thoughts: I don’t like the new hairstyles; two that I saw I may end up liking and/or using though. I am genuinely happy though for those that like them. It is good to see them try to give everyone a little something to make them happy. Personally hoping for more furniture than what the video showed us, room size expansion, and I’m worried about the christmas presents taking up inventory space or being displayed or worn.


I changed it a few days ago. I thought it would make you happy 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Midoriya said:


> Yeah, there’s no leaving the site.  I’ve tried plenty of times.  I mean, you can just leave your account untouched... but it will still be here, lol.


Yeah, you’re here forever


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2020)

With all this account talk... An excerpt from the rules says:

"Account switches are not allowed unless under extraordinary circumstances and must be approved by the staff."

I wonder if there has ever been a circumstance extraordinary enough to get a non-alt account deleted.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 17, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I want to start collecting records, but would I be considered a "real collector" if I only bought more recent-era albums?
> I like a lot of old songs, too, but I wouldn't buy a record with there being only one song I like on it.


I collect some 2000's anime dvds.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 17, 2020)

"Attention students, wonderful news! North and South Dakota have finally settled all of their differences and have agreed to become one big Dakota! WAHOO! Which means, now we only have 49 states."


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 17, 2020)

oak said:


> He just needs support for his cute bunny butt    if we're posting pictures of our bunny children I ain't missing the opportunity. Theodore's beard gets so nice & thicc


I meant to say I his earlier, but that is a magnificent beard! He’s adorable


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 17, 2020)

oak said:


> He just needs support for his cute bunny butt    if we're posting pictures of our bunny children I ain't missing the opportunity. Theodore's beard gets so nice & thicc
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What a beautiful bunny!  He looks so snuggable and soft. I am sorry for missing your post earlier. 



Intelligent_zombie said:


> I changed it a few days ago. I thought it would make you happy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020
> 
> ...



Ah okay. I thought you put it there to remind me and tease me


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2020)

very odd and a coincidence xD



l bet @Midoriya would like to see this


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't believe I made it into the official Winter Update trailer at 1:14. Even though I'm now world famous, I promise I won't forget this forum.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 18, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I agree with the 1k bells being a steep price for the username change, that's ALOT of work for normie non-collectable selling people to get. The seashells are much easier yet still hard and restricted way to change your username.
> 
> Idk why the username change is so much. There used to be something waaaay back, before I was a member, about people mis-using the username change thing to get a profit of bells, so maybe it got changed to be expensive? But even then the user title colour change is also expensive, 800. If anythin that should def be lowered, I would say like 200 max. It's just an aesthetic thing, 800 is still alot to get. Again, there are seashells for this, but also again, restricted and still hard.



Yes, I've currently only been here for a month and a half, and I barely have 120 bells. At this rate, it seems as if it might take an entire year of posting just to get anywhere near 1K.

Also yes, I think I remember reading in some thread where the administrator of this website was saying something similar (users also creating new accounts to escape their negative trading feedback rating or something like that, not sure). Wasn't aware of the username color thing though, but 800 does seem like an awful lot just for such a seemingly minimal thing. Anyway, thanks for the information!



Midoriya said:


> Yeah, there’s no leaving the site.  I’ve tried plenty of times.  I mean, you can just leave your account untouched... but it will still be here, lol.



In all the previous forums that I utilized, the option of deleting your account was always available (although in one of them it was allegedly more complicated to do so if you resided in Europe, due to some weird internet law there). Your posts would still remain, but you could definitely delete your profile whenever if you chose to do so.

Just seems kind of odd to me that accounts here supposedly "can't" be deleted (I have a feeling that the administration actually can, it's just probably that they won't). I guess when I finally decide to leave this place for good, I'll just completely hide my profile.

EDIT: I found this old thread. Skimmed through it, and in it someone said that the reason they don't delete accounts might be due to some "liability issue".





__





						Deleting your account
					

For reasons I'd rather not go into, I'm leaving the forum. How do you delete your account?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> In all the previous forums that I utilized, the option of deleting your account was always available (although in one of them it was allegedly more complicated to do so if you resided in Europe, due to some weird internet law there). Your posts would still remain, but you could definitely delete your profile whenever if you chose to do so.
> 
> Just seems kind of odd to me that accounts here supposedly "can't" be deleted (I have a feeling that the administration actually can, it's just probably that they won't). I guess when I finally decide to leave this place for good, I'll just completely hide my profile.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get what you’re saying.  I’ve used a ton of forums in the past and a lot of them had the option to do that.  Unfortunately I think it’s something that will never be reversed here.  Completely hiding your profile sounds like the way to go, as I’ve already seen a bunch of people do just that.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 18, 2020)

Anxiety is really bothering me for reasons unknown to me. Whyyyyyyy?

edit: i should have put this in the what's bothering you thread sorry xD oh well...pfft!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Yes, I've currently only been here for a month and a half, and I barely have 120 bells. At this rate, it seems as if it might take an entire year of posting just to get anywhere near 1K.


I notice you post almost exclusively in The Basement which doesn't actually give any Bells. Brewster's Cafe gives a small amount for every post, but not that much. The Animal Crossing boards are the really lucrative places.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 18, 2020)

Why yes, that's absolutely true. As a matter of fact, those are actually the only places that I've ever posted in, mainly because I'm just mostly interested in "off topic" message boards.

The reason I don't have much interest in posting in the Animal Crossing board is because I've actually never played that game, and the threads from there seem to be mostly centered around that and other subjects I am not very familiar with (or that don't interest me much). But I'll keep that in mind, and try to explore those other boards in more depth sometime in the near future (perhaps there's more to them than just that). I also wasn't aware that was the case regarding points, so thanks for that tidbit of information.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> okay so i _think_ it _might _not be super normal to cry for several hours because you think you're stupid and need to ask for help but you can't ask for help because your brain is like "you don't ask for help" (thanks a LOT) so you're stuck and will fail at everything you do in life forever. and then once you get yourself together and wait a day to calm your nerves you ask for help and immediately figure it out on your own. yeah. no. thank u next and whatever
> @ anyone looking to get a new brain, do NOT get whatever model it is i have. 2/10.


re help stuff... while i don't cry i definitely have the other **** like.... uh asperger please **** off and yeah don't get my brain either.


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2020)

Staying in bed for 2-3 hours doing nothing while being sick was strange


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2020)

My favorite and least favorite parts of each Pokémon region (from the games I played):

Kanto:

Best - Pallet Town
Worst - the long route from Lavender Town to Fuchsia City (too many trainers and no Pokémon Center).

Alola:

Best - Resolution Cave (especially the darker basement part)
Worst - Po Town

Galar:

Best - Anywhere south of the Wild Area (including Potswick and Wedgehurst)
Worst - Spikemuth


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 18, 2020)

***~in order to sleep we first pretend to sleep~*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 18, 2020)

how old are you? 16, i'm a grandmother


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 18, 2020)

My finger tips are cold

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



Autumn Rain said:


> Yes, I've currently only been here for a month and a half, and I barely have 120 bells. At this rate, it seems as if it might take an entire year of posting just to get anywhere near 1K.
> 
> Also yes, I think I remember reading in some thread where the administrator of this website was saying something similar (users also creating new accounts to escape their negative trading feedback rating or something like that, not sure). Wasn't aware of the username color thing though, but 800 does seem like an awful lot just for such a seemingly minimal thing. Anyway, thanks for the information!
> 
> ...



Oops I made a big mistake, the user title colour change actually IS in the 200 range (like 220). Not sure where I got 800 from.

But my point on the username change still stands. Very expensive.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 18, 2020)

Ah, there's nothing else like hot water with chocolate flavoring mixed with moo juice and whipping cream.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 18, 2020)

Almost forgot to thaw a bagel.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh my.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

*YumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumekoYumeko*


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Is it normal if it takes you awhile to get used to a new mattress?   

Don’t get me wrong, I absolutely love this new mattress and I’m pretty sure it’s memory foam, but it just feels weird right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2020)

lol love me some good popcorn content


----------



## oak (Nov 19, 2020)

I bleached my purple/blue hair thinking it would go back to blonde and I was very wrong. My whole head is bubblegum pink but I think imma leave it for now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I’ve been waiting for my teacher to start class for 30 minutes now. I’ve left her a message just in case the problem is technical and everyone else is able to get in except for me. Knowing my luck lately it is and I’m going to be marked absent even though none of it is my fault.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 19, 2020)

hhhhhh should i bring out my feather lineup again ...... they're just sitting in my inventory being sad... and i'm a little bit over the star fragments but like i just got my full birthstone row so like??????? maybe i should just chill


----------



## samsquared (Nov 19, 2020)

im starting to suspect i might have mild adhd or something i really truly dont understand why it is so hard for me to get anything done during the day
ill walk into rooms and walk right back out forgetting what i was doing in there
remember i need to do laundry, start it, and forget its in there,,,
sit down to do some work & instead spend hours on twitter, webtoon, or even here on TBT...
is it that i have low impulse control or a lack of focus or both? maybe i just need some caffeine...


----------



## Maiana (Nov 19, 2020)

i haven't gotten scammed but
why do people scam in animal crossing


lol its animal crossing


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

I wish my roommate would stop sending me cursed images on discord.


----------



## xara (Nov 20, 2020)

a few days ago, i was fretting about the fact that one of my teachers was expecting cameras to be on during class time, something i wasn’t comfortable with at all. 

well,, i got removed from that class today as it exceeded class size which uh,, that’s one way to take care of the problem, ig


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 20, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I wish my roommate would stop sending me cursed images on discord.



I can send some more cursed emotes .

I am extremely curious about the interact with animals dlc for fire emblem three houses. I don’t have the game yet and wasn’t planning on getting the dlc, but if I get the game and a gift card and have enough left over (since I want some stuff that is only available digitally), I am really considering this one.

I have a confession to make. When I was a kid, the poes and other creatures in zelda ocarina of time scared me and some of the sound effects, so when I borrowed my friend’s copy of the game, all i honestly did was ride epona around since I really loved that I could ride a horse in the game.

Don’t worry; I’ll definitely play three houses if i get it and make time away from NH and other stuff, though if the interact with cats option is really cute, well, don’t be surprised if I end up spending more time than someone else would (or at least at first) with them .


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2020)

lol if people think house of mirrors is annoying u should try the pixel mirrors on neopets LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2020)

people can talk crap about John Lennon and how he really wasn't that great of a person all they want, and they can say that The Beatles were terrible and whatever, but yall have to at least admit that Paul is amazing and is too precious for this earth.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2020)

I remember looking up what Christopher Columbus has to do with George Floyd to look for answers. When I read some comments to find any link, not only I saw hate comments about Christopher Columbus (which is understandable, considering how we talk about his atrocities every year), but I also saw hate comments about Tucker Carlson (who asked the same question I was looking up). It took me a while to understand why Christopher Columbus is relevant to George Floyd, but I now realize the answer. All these changes that happened since the George Floyd incident - were bound to happen anyway whether or not the incident happened. They were culturally insensitive, either at a major degree or at a small extent, so something had to be done. While the appropriate solution to handle the George Floyd thing was to retrain the police and get uglier against racial profiling, people have been fed up with anything they find racist in general, including Christopher Columbus. Hence why all these changes happened. I still think they have nothing to do with George Floyd, and I predict that half of them will have negative consequences in the long run, but they would’ve been changed anyway.

But here’s a question I have related to all of this. Why do people hate Tucker Carlson? I think he’s better than Trump, both as a person in general and a president had he became president.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


>



I’ve seen random bits and pieces of this show, and all I have to say is that half the stuff in this show is wack


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 20, 2020)

Mods here be savagely killing threads again (R.I.P "What's the last song you listened to?" thread. Posting this song in your memory):


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh no here I go with another crush on the cute new cashier at the grocery store.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2020)

_"I'm crazy enough to take on Batman, but the IRS? Nooooo thank you!" 
_

- The Joker in Batman: _The Animated Series_


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 21, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _"I'm crazy enough to take on Batman, but the IRS? Nooooo thank you!" _
> 
> 
> - The Joker in Batman: _The Animated Series_


Love Mark Hamill.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> people can talk crap about John Lennon and how he really wasn't that great of a person all they want, and they can say that The Beatles were terrible and whatever, but yall have to at least admit that Paul is amazing and is too precious for this earth.


John was great and I love Yoko too. Heck I like all the Beets, period (not question mark)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2020)

I've been thinking about this forever and I finally got around to making it lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve been waiting since late 2016 for this moment. This might bring me back to the game (if only for a short period of time).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 22, 2020)

Tavistock


----------



## Maiana (Nov 22, 2020)

i don't know if anyone else goes through this but
do you ever forget to eat

like you're hungry and don't want to get up and make something, and then time passes

hours later you're still in the same boat


----------



## deana (Nov 22, 2020)

Maiana said:


> i don't know if anyone else goes through this but
> do you ever forget to eat
> 
> like you're hungry and don't want to get up and make something, and then time passes
> ...



This does for sure happen to me and it actually sucks because then sometimes when I actually do get around to eating after not eating for a long time it gives me a bit of a tummy ache


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 22, 2020)

Maiana said:


> i don't know if anyone else goes through this but
> do you ever forget to eat
> 
> like you're hungry and don't want to get up and make something, and then time passes
> ...



I do this with lunch time alot. Specifically lunch cause as soon as I wake up I eat breakfast. Its a routine so no forgetting that. Dinner is when the whole family eats so def no forgetting that. But lunch is whenever I decide to eat. Sometimes I get distracted and when I notice what time it is, it's too late. Also sometimes I don't like what there is for lunch, or there just isn't any lunch food. Or lunch will take too long to cook/make.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 22, 2020)

I just realized that I slept with a pen in my bed I’m surprised that I didn’t poke my eye out or something in my sleep because of the way it was sticking up.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 22, 2020)

It’s getting chilly out most days but I keep forgetting to bring any kind of jacket out with me


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2020)

Whoever keeps bringing home cake wants me dead


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m gonna die without having seen every movie and series in existence since it’s not physically possible.

Curse this mortal existence.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 22, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I’m gonna die without having seen every movie and series in existence since it’s not physically possible.
> 
> Curse this mortal existence.


Let alone the original version of things. I'm trying to find out which version of the Last Unicorn I have, and what exactly was cut to justify the second dvd release.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 22, 2020)

why am i such a wimp and talentless compared to my family/friends


----------



## milktae (Nov 22, 2020)

I don’t even remember what I spent my tbt on


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 23, 2020)

XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2020)

I have finished training 16 out of 36 Pokémon as part of my Pokémon project, plus the additional Miniors and Alcremies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2020)

idk why but I really wish that the Christmas season would start already. like fr though why can't we just skip over thanksgiving lol, I really don't care about thanksgiving :,,,,>


----------



## toxapex (Nov 23, 2020)

l feel like a neat way for nintendo to cash in on nostalgia would be new games using the engines of older ones. Like in-house rom hacks basically, but with new assets and stuff. 

idk how well that would sell though...

i just want new 2D sprite based games and I feel like that era is completely gone for most major IPs ...

I guess if nothing else I'll always have an incentive to check out indie games and support small creators


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 23, 2020)

?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2020)

Out of all common rodent Pokémon ever created, the only one where the fully evolved form looks better than the original form is Furret.

- Rattata > Raticate
- Sentret < Furret
- Zigzagoon > Linoone
- Bidoof > Bibarel
- Patrat > Watchog
- Bunnelby > Diggersby
- Yungoos > Gumshoos
- Skwovet > Greedent


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 24, 2020)

I just randomly remembered that Apu Nahasapeemapetilon was removed from _The Simpsons _various years ago. Kind of sad, as for me he was one of the most memorable characters in that cartoon show.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm not a fan of TikTok at all but this video has me DEAD
especially when they say snices, now I'm tempted to always call a snickers bar a snices bar


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)

Fancams are fun to watch lolol


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Out of all common rodent Pokémon ever created, the only one where the fully evolved form looks better than the original form is Furret.
> 
> - Rattata > Raticate
> - Sentret < Furret
> ...



I took a liking to Greedent when I saw its shiny form. I used one in that Pokémon tournament on here awhile back and he held up pretty decently against the endless wave of ubers  

Also think galarian Linoone has a slight edge over Zigzagoon because of his cool tongue.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why but I really wish that the Christmas season would start already. like fr though why can't we just skip over thanksgiving lol, I really don't care about thanksgiving :,,,,>



It’s funny because Thanksgiving happens way earlier in Canada so when it starts showing up again because of American Thanksgiving I’m just like wait didn’t we do this dumb holiday already


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 25, 2020)

The Glass Animals music video for Tangerine is
well it is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

To be totally honest, if our island representatives were actual villagers that peeps could bring into our town, I feel like my rep (Matty) would consistently be the villager at the bottom of every species-specific tier list.

And that’s okay-_my rep is ugly so that none of my villagers have to be the ugly one._


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 25, 2020)

Thought one: I don't think we get to decorate long enough for Christmas, but I do still love and very much value Thanksgiving, or at least the idea of taking a day to give thanks for the good things you have in your life, don't get me wrong.

Thought two: I have so many ideas I want to draw for myself and others and get into digital art, but life is like NO! I wish I wasn't an art-snail too, ugh I'm so sloooow  . . . . . . . .


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> To be totally honest, if our island representatives were actual villagers that peeps could bring into our town, I feel like my rep (Matty) would consistently be the villager at the bottom of every species-specific tier list.
> 
> And that’s okay-_my rep is ugly so that none of my villagers have to be the ugly one._


Yeah I’m the ugly one too. I saw them whispering behind my back the other day and I’m waiting for my eviction notice.


Spoiler


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2020)

Fun fact: the only two Pokémon from the first generation without a counterpart, an alternative form, or any pre-evolutions or evolutions are Mew and Ditto. After the introduction to Mega Pokémon, regional variants, and Gigantamax forms, combined with all of the cross-generation evolutions and the fact Tauros and Miltank are from the same family, Mew and Ditto are all alone. Just letting you know, this is how overdone Gen I is.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 25, 2020)

every year at thanksgiving, this comes to my mind




also
when disney channel changed their logo and wand ids
bizaardvark happened
you know how many a's are in bizaardvark
3
and you know what shape  has only 3 sides
triangles
and, of course, the illuminati's symbol is a triangle
therefore, disney channel IS in fact the illuminati


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2020)

So you ever think about Princess Diana and start crying?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

Remember kids, “with great power comes great responsibility” and “if you’re a fraud, hide it well, lest everyone find out you’re a fraud” X)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 25, 2020)

Aw...


----------



## toxapex (Nov 25, 2020)

i was going to use this in the hip or simp thread but it feels rude


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

My cat seems really attached to me lately.  She’s sleeping and snoring next to me and won’t leave.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 25, 2020)

Dear Google Maps contributors, please stop posting "3D" images that are actually just 2D images surrounded by an endless void. Presumably you had to consciously make that into a 3D file and I just want to know why.


----------



## oak (Nov 25, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about green bean casserole (ya know the American thanksgiving dish) despite never having one before. I watched a video online of someone making it from scratch and it looked pretty good. Will it live up to my expectations though? I'm normally not one for casseroles.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 25, 2020)

We're cooking the pumpkin pie early and it's soo difficult to not eat any it.
Must distract myselffff


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Do villagers ship other villagers???


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 25, 2020)

Craving chips


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2020)

It's getting late at night, and I'm in my bed. My body's tossing and turning, and I can't decide whether or not to fall asleep or to get up and do something. Well, in comes a random thought: Barbra Streisand's "Don't Rain On My Parade." 

My ass immediately got up, put the damn song on loop, and now I have a steaming cup of coffee in front of me. Thanks, Barbra.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

I just wanna cry idky also I love No.6 great anime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2020)

I caught Galarian Arcticuno and Galarian Zapdos by using their Kantonian counterparts.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 26, 2020)

Just having some good laughs with some friends. I wanted to check up on a friend and provide some laughs for her; ended up having some good laughs myself .


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 26, 2020)

Current thought: "Ow, ow, ow." (this is why I'm awake at 3am weee! lol)   I'm still thankful though!  Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)

It's hard to resist opening the eggnog.


----------



## Haskell (Nov 26, 2020)

Woozy face is a good emoji


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 26, 2020)

As the second alarm goes off along with the first, it ain't Thanksgiving unless someone's burning the turkey.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 26, 2020)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 26, 2020)

Just barely signed in right now to see that I had received 2 more warning points for simply saying yesterday that I noticed that someone (without actually stating their name) had blocked me/put me on ignore (all of a sudden I'm the "rude" one?).

Alrighty then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Just barely signed in right now to see that I had received 2 more warning points for simply saying yesterday that I noticed that someone (without actually stating their name) had blocked me/put me on ignore (all of a sudden I'm the "rude" one?).
> 
> Alrighty then.



Even if you aren’t calling out their names, the fact you’re referring to a specific person is no different to calling them out. But on the flip side, even I can agree that the staff have gotten meaner since ACNH came out. I have multiple evidence proving this point, but I already said it so many times, so I wouldn’t state it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 26, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Even if you aren’t calling out their names, the fact you’re referring to a specific person is no different to calling them out. But on the flip side, even I can agree that the staff have gotten meaner since ACNH came out. I have multiple evidence proving this point, but I already said it so many times, so I wouldn’t state it.



I thought it was alright referring to someone just as long as you didn't say their actual username. I completely believe you. I've been here for less than two months, and even I already get a strong, intuitive feeling that the moderation here has gotten much more "aggressive" than it maybe was in the past (that's actually also the case with multiple other websites I've used for longer; In the beginning, moderation and rules used to be more "understanding" and less strict, now you can get in trouble for the slightest thing).

This kind of excessive moderation hasn't ever sat well with me though. If I keep on getting banned/receiving warnings for nearly every little thing that I do here, then I don't foresee myself continuing to use this forum any further (I can imagine others doing the same).

EDIT: I wonder if talking about the mods here is also against the rules (wouldn't be surprised if it was). If so, then expect for this comment to be entirely wiped out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> I thought it was alright referring to someone just as long as you didn't say their actual username. I completely believe you. I've been here for less than two months, and even I already get a strong, intuitive feeling that the moderation here has gotten much more "aggressive" than it maybe was in the past (that's actually also the case with multiple other websites I've used for longer; In the beginning, moderation and rules used to be more "understanding" and less strict, now you can get in trouble for the slightest thing).
> 
> This kind of excessive moderation hasn't ever sat well with me though. If I keep on getting banned/receiving warnings for nearly every little thing that I do here, then I don't foresee myself continuing to use this forum any further (I can imagine others doing the same).
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if talking about the mods here is also against the rules (wouldn't be surprised if it was).



It’s okay to disagree with the staff or say that TBT is a dictatorship (even though it isn’t), but even criticizing the mods have its limits. To say that they have gotten stricter is one thing, but to outright insult them like “can’t they do anything right?” or “they are immature teenagers” is very disrespectful, and that would warrant another warning or infraction. The way you’re criticizing them is fine. Just don’t get too extreme or rude about it.

The other thing about talking about the moderators that you should avoid is singling out an entire moderator when talking about them negatively (including accusations). Even if they aren’t as sensitive as regular members, they still count as members, and to single out an entire moderator when complaining about them is no different than doing it to any other member. Now if you are going to talk about them in a positive light (like “this admin has good hair” or “this moderator makes great pillows”), that’s when you can single them out as you talk about them. It’s all about context.


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2020)

Turkey day hits a snag as I’m now 40 minutes into trying to find an oyster for Franklin. I cringed as soon as he asked for one, I don’t remember the last time I found an oyster hahah. On the bright side I FINALLY found a sea pig while I was looking!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 26, 2020)

you are the music in meee


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

Oh no, looks like I’ve missed both Turkey Day in NH and am going to miss the event on TBT as well... oh well.  :I


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 26, 2020)

would anyone even notice if i was gone?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> would anyone even notice if i was gone?


Yes


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 27, 2020)

like dude you're in a relationship with my best friend, giving me advice about being single? bye.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> would anyone even notice if i was gone?



I would. I hope you're ok <3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

*Looks back at forum to see different collectibles in shop*

*Remembers I spent all my TBT on Pikachu Eggs*

Oh well.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 27, 2020)

the dna test results are in, my friend will explain.

felipe's not your dad


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

my lineup looks like nothing anymore...xD goth Christmas


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2020)

you ever try so hard to turn up your music, even though it's as loud as it'll go, hoping that somehow it can alleviate the pain?


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2020)

I rly like the pumpkin pie collectible and wanna take a shot at it but I’m completely uninspired by my prompt.. :s And I don’t have any materials to make a centerpiece with so I’d have to just draw it which isn’t as interesting.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2020)

Please window shaker shut up with all that noise


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 27, 2020)

never thought i'd actually miss old early-late 2000's nickelodeon/disney channel bumpers


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

Froggy chair fan club is something my friend came up with from smth I sent them


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> my lineup looks like nothing anymore...xD goth Christmas


A buddy told me about an old book of celebrity Christmas trees. Vincent Price's was in there. Do you know who that is?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A buddy told me about an old book of celebrity Christmas trees. Vincent Price's was in there. Do you know who that is?


no l don't


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> no l don't


Old actor known spooky and corny movies. Back when neon lights were used as special effects.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 28, 2020)

I love Christmas lights waaay too much. If I had more energy for decorating, I think the inside and outside of my house would be so nicely lit! *puts lights all over the reader and runs away*   ❄


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2020)

I've been gifted so many collectibles in the last month, I really don't deserve yall T__T


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been gifted so many collectibles in the last month, I really don't deserve yall T__T



Your lineup looks fantastic right now!  Glad that people have been willing to help you out.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mogyay (Nov 28, 2020)

i seem to accidentally watch threads a lot


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2020)

I wish Pokémon in the games (made by Game Freak) could use their anime voices. Even those who couldn’t say their names in the anime (like Lapras and Onix) sound a lot better in the anime than in the games. I know Pikachu and Eevee can, but I would like to hear Vulpix and the Oddish line say their names in the game.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 28, 2020)

mogyay said:


> i seem to accidentally watch threads a lot



Yeah me too, I feel like the site might auto-watch threads if u post in them enough? Because I'm watching several threads but have not once done so voluntarily


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Yeah me too, I feel like the site might auto-watch threads if u post in them enough? Because I'm watching several threads but have not once done so voluntarily


I don't think the site does that? I've posted a lot in the same threads before and I've never been auto-watched to any of them.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't think the site does that? I've posted a lot in the same threads before and I've never been auto-watched to any of them.



Yeah, same here.  I’m not watching any threads right now and I’ve posted a bunch in some threads.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

I should spend more time here in the basement... its cozy :^)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

why do i cry tears of happiness over the stupidest things


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2020)

Trying to teach my cat how to open doors from inside a room. She knows to push them from the one side but can't do it the other way, so she ends up locking herself inside rooms. I held her paw and went through the motion of opening it, so _maybe _she'll figure it out now.


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

i impulsively bought,, So Many collectibles today


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2020)

xara said:


> i impulsively bought,, So Many collectibles today


Your lineup looks good so they were probably worth it!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 29, 2020)

This moms plushie collectible is ruining my Halloween aesthetic, but I don’t care because a friend gave it to me so it’s stays.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 29, 2020)

Seriously don't have the motivation today


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

They SERIOUSLY didn’t do the gorilla villagers any favors by making every single one of them have the exercise hobby (a hobby that’s already heavily panned)...


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Yeah me too, I feel like the site might auto-watch threads if u post in them enough? Because I'm watching several threads but have not once done so voluntarily


There is a setting that auto-subscribes to any thread you post in, but it happens on the very first post - not after X many posts. It can be disabled *here*.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They SERIOUSLY didn’t do the gorilla villagers any favors by making every single one of them have the exercise hobby (a hobby that’s already heavily panned)...


I didn't know people hated the fitness hobby. Personally I'd rather have my villagers be healthy than have them sing every 10 seconds.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I didn't know people hated the fitness hobby. Personally I'd rather have my villagers be healthy than have them sing every 10 seconds.


None of the hobbies really bother me at all but I know that some people don’t like the exercise hobby (possibly because it’s like the jock personality?). I know Audie’s drop in popularity has ties in her hobby.

I just wish that Sterling had the education hobby. That tracksuit does NOT fit him...


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

finally went for it and changed my username!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 29, 2020)

sunnibunniva said:


> finally went for it and changed my username!


Who were you?


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2020)

I really want to (traditionally) paint BOTW scenes, but painting is my second worse medium, watercolour being my first. I want to make multiple paintings but I'm just not good at it. I could try a more minimalistic approach instead of heavy shading but I've never done that before.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Who were you?


a******03, I don't really wanna post it cause its kinda a whole different identity lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

I am sleepy still and I am drinking my second pop. I might get something else to eat; hopefully that will help wake me up. 

also almost and kinda made a mistake on discord today. thankfully i removed it relatively quick but got to be more careful. i’d like to correct the mistake with a picture without spoilerish units but i’m kinda embarrassed now and don’t know if there would be any interest. posting it here and not in the bothering thread since it i have resolved the worry but am still dwelling on it.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 29, 2020)

Am I the only person who has become a shopping FIEND since we got the expanded storage?  I love to shop and in ACNH I can shop so much more than I can afford to do, or really want to do, in real life.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 29, 2020)

rev up those fryers, cause i am sure hungry for one- help help, my leg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2020)

I just completed my Hoenn Dex on Pokémon HOME. By now, I should have every Pokémon from the first 10 years registered, as well as the 7th Gen Pokémon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2020)

I had a boss like this once.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2020)

friend: "I'm prob gonna have a baby w this person."

literally everyone: OMG YES SO EXCITED

me: you absolute buffoon.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 30, 2020)

why would i actually rewatch all of the backyardigans for pure enjoyment and memes (and for my bois tyrone and pablo)

i'm gonna do it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I had a boss like this once.



"Bro, you just posted cringe"


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi insomnia


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 30, 2020)

Utah is so dry in both the winter and the summer, I want to move to the east :C


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 30, 2020)

The dilemma of a gacha game player on most banners, either: just one more pull and I’m done, I swear or to pull, or not to pull? that is the question. I am debating about doing one more multi for the game Last Cloudia now that i have almost enough for two more multi pulls. I already spent what little I had left from prior banners ><.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 30, 2020)

my name's mariah and i'm scared of pickles, i hate everything about pickles they're destroying my life


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

weed is for getting high and to get high you need an airplane


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2020)

I’m going to be leaving the forum before too long, as in not logging in anymore.  I won’t explain why I’m doing this because it would take too long and possibly also draw ire from some of the members here, but yeah.  After 2020 is over I don’t think I’ll be here anymore.  I may come back in the future if I feel like it and the site is still around (like I came back in 2018 after my three year hiatus from 2015-2018), but otherwise I’ll be gone forever.  There’s just a few things left I need to do here before doing so, all of which shouldn’t take me too long.  I’m thankful and grateful for all of the memories and friends I’ve made from here and I look forward to seeing how my future unfolds.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 1, 2020)

Ah, so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’m going to be leaving the forum before too long, as in not logging in anymore.  I won’t explain why I’m doing this because it would take too long and possibly also draw ire from some of the members here, but yeah.  After 2020 is over I don’t think I’ll be here anymore.  I may come back in the future if I feel like it and the site is still around (like I came back in 2018 after my three year hiatus from 2015-2018), but otherwise I’ll be gone forever.  There’s just a few things left I need to do here before doing so, all of which shouldn’t take me too long.  I’m thankful and grateful for all of the memories and friends I’ve made from here and I look forward to seeing how my future unfolds.



Same here. I haven’t changed my mind. I’m just doing some bucket list shopping. My “Pokémon project” kinda delayed some of my plans, but I will get it done before the year ends.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2020)

all yall talkin about willingly leaving for good, I've honestly given zero thought to leaving at any point cause this forum is like a big part of my emotional support. it actually gives me opportunities to strike up convos w people. I've been active for four and a half years and I couldn't imagine willingly leaving.


that being said, I'll miss you guys


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 1, 2020)

I have sensory issues that make it so I'm super sensitive to smells. Typically I get headaches from even the slightest scented stuff.
The store was out of my usual scentless hand-soap so I had to get one that was scented. I fully expected a migraine but when I popped it open I actually really liked the smell and my head feels fine? This has never happened before in all the years I've been alive. Feels weird to experience what I imagine normal people feel like when they buy scented products. It's been a few hours since I washed my hands but I'm still slightly baffled (in a good way).​


----------



## oak (Dec 1, 2020)

My cat Lydia loves to eat rabbit treats and it literally makes no sense lmao. I left a bag of rabbit pellet treats on the dining table over night and Lydia threw them to the ground so her & my free roaming rabbit Anastasia went to town on them. I'm not worried though cause the bag was less then half full. Anastasia suppose to be on a diet tho


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

wow everyones leaving 

kinda strange but i get it. all i ever do is just post random things and see if anyone has good turnip prices


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 1, 2020)

"It's spherical. SPHERICAL!"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2020)

According to recent election news, Trump losing clearly shows how people do not want someone unfit for presidency to run our country or someone who can’t handle the pandemic correctly, but seeing how Republicans won big at the state-level elections and issues like taxes and racial issues shows how little our nation would tolerate radical progressive ideologies, even after the damages Trump did as president. But seeing both of them shows how we are neither conservative nor liberal. While the country is getting more liberal, they wouldn’t go as far as supporting what AOC wants for our nation or what Tucker Carlson has greatly criticized. This election is good news for both conservatives and liberals.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 1, 2020)

"Japaknee caps"
-My brain, just now


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2020)

I just learned about the blue duiker which is this adorable cat sized antelope in the Congo Rainforest. I had no idea they existed until today and now I want one. 









						Blue duiker - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> According to recent election news, Trump losing clearly shows how people do not want someone unfit for presidency to run our country or someone who can’t handle the pandemic correctly, but seeing how Republicans won big at the state-level elections and issues like taxes and racial issues shows how little our nation would tolerate radical progressive ideologies, even after the damages Trump did as president. But seeing both of them shows how we are neither conservative nor liberal. While the country is getting more liberal, they wouldn’t go as far as supporting what AOC wants for our nation or what Tucker Carlson has greatly criticized. This election is good news for both conservatives and liberals.


I disagree. I don't like some of the policies.


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Do you ever just not feel human?


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2020)

I’m considering becoming a sperm donor like my biological father, but I’ll go with a different approach. Instead of being anonymous like him, I would be open to meeting the children once they’re older. I understand the pain of not knowing the person who helped create you, so I want to give that to others.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> Do you ever just not feel human?


I seem to encounter some chemically dependent people that don't act human, regularly.


----------



## Maiana (Dec 2, 2020)

not playing animal crossing for a day throws me off so bad


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 2, 2020)

Guess who loves Christmas lights and is gonna' do a lot of island hopping to find a new cat villager tomorrow? I'm so glad Velma finally is moving though, such a great Christmas gift in game for me, lol.


----------



## milktae (Dec 2, 2020)

I looked at my top artist of the year on spotify and I’m surprised of some of the artist there


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2020)

sometimes you would think mail companies are run by packages and sending humans due to the delay..


----------



## oak (Dec 2, 2020)

This straight called me out, except with Gaston & Claude


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes, I am a woman in my 40's and I am totally going to sport my new Tom Nook t-shirt today with long sleeves underneath. I don't care what people think, life is too short and the shirt is adorable (and I happen to look a lot younger than I am so I get away with it to a point lol) xD


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Am I actually that boring?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Am I actually that boring?



For what it’s worth, I think you’re cool.  I always notice whenever you post a bunch in the basement when it’s early morning for me, and you have pretty interesting replies.  I’m glad you’re a part of this forum.


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Why does this certain person even bother messaging me and then stop responding


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 2, 2020)

tired of people using this  emoji with their begging message on discord so people can feel bad for them even though they're just begging over n over.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020

then they break the rules and get in trouble...and keeps doing it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2020)

my dog keeps rubbing his nose all over my switch lmao rip


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2020)

Amazon just sent me a $5 off for a book I bought a couple days ago. Frick


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 2, 2020)

Who put these rats in my ravioli, I didn't ask for ratvioli


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 3, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler for my hero academia chap 293



Bakugo really out here snatching the title of #1 All Might fanboy from Midoriya. Damn. 

Joking aside, Dynamite/Dynamight is a fine hero name. Still waiting on the leaks, but hope there's an explanation to why he chose that one.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 3, 2020)

I have to go grocery shopping early in the morning but idc and am staying up  (might go to bed soon), though i am out of stamina in one of my games and the other is in maintenance . Wish my mom didn’t tell me before going to bed about the virus getting worse, since I already was anxious about going out and now, >< trying my best not to prevent having a panic attack.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 3, 2020)

I just stayed up until 2:30am studying and doing homework. I can’t wait to be done with finals.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Amazon just sent me a $5 off for a book I bought a couple days ago. Frick


You know what you must do


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> You know what you must do


Buy a second one so they can keep each other company on my night stand?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Buy a second one so they can keep each other company on my night stand?


Haha I guess you can if you're worried about your book getting lonely
But I was just gonna say return the first one and rebuy it with the Amazon coupon  although I had assumed you originally got it on Amazon to begin with, but now that I'm thinking about it it might not be worth your while to return it, depending on where you got it.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha I guess you can if you're worried about your book getting lonely
> But I was just gonna say return the first one and rebuy it with the Amazon coupon  although I had assumed you originally got it on Amazon to begin with, but now that I'm thinking about it it might not be worth your while to return it, depending on where you got it.


I bought the first one digital lol. I don’t think you can return those after a certain point, and IMO that hassle isn’t worth $5. I’ll just live with my regrets, knowing that I could’ve had a whole extra $5 if I had just waited a couple days to buy the dang book.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2020)

I think tomorrow I'm gonna ask my friend to help me get a CBD oil vape. I've been doing some research on it (as well as talking to her cause I believe she also has one) and it apparently helps to alleviate anxiety/depression. if that's the case I would much rather use that to help w depression than be put on another stupid medication.

only thing I'm worried about is cost. I don't want to be shoveling out too much money for this, I don't get paid v much lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2020)

yay packages being delayed for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2020)

Aayyyy Amazon sent me another $5 off for a book I don’t have yet. Sweet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2020)

What cartoon was more controversial? That Porygon episode “Electric Soldier Porygon”, or Disney’s “Song of the South”?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 4, 2020)

yesterday i was wondering that if an egg with two yolks were to hatch what would happen? i ended up looking it up and one yolk ends up passing. :c i forgot to post that here lol

today i'm wondering if every word in the english language (probably the more modern one then like the *entire* thing) has been sung at this point? like music has been around forever i wonder if every word has been used in a song yet even if just once?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 4, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What cartoon was more controversial? That Porygon episode “Electric Soldier Porygon”, or Disney’s “Song of the South”?


The old Looney Tunes and Donald Duck war propaganda, despite the context because everything has to be so watered down and censored because of who's in charge. Steven Colbert used to be funny.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 4, 2020)

I kinda want to play pokemon now because of this fun feature @Midoriya added to the discord, but I have no time with acnh and my gacha games; plus i don’t think i finished x. i just want to catch pokemon; and the iv thing always went over my head >< no matter how much I read about it or ask a friend about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2020)

so I came over my irrational fear and asked my friend if she would help me get a CBD vape and she said yes! she also said she would buy it for me, I really don't deserve her  

also found this pic for my signature on Nintendo's fb page, now im all decked out for the holidays!


----------



## Romaki (Dec 5, 2020)

I just did a trade on Nookazon and like... they sought a green streetlamp but also gave me a green streetlamp? Like we just traded green streetlamps, I was supposed to get a black one but it just makes no sense. I'm like 99% sure I didn't pick up the item I dropped, and for a "scam" it would make no sense either.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 5, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Spoiler: spoiler for my hero academia chap 293
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when l first heard about his hero name. I thought it was kinda ok. Like l get it why he named himself that, but l was expecting more cooler name.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020

l think it was funny that l posted on my own profile saying "Happy B-day to me" xD


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 5, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> when l first heard about his hero name. I thought it was kinda ok. Like l get it why he named himself that, but l was expecting more cooler name.



I was too honestly, I guess I was just use to everyone using Ground Zero, but then I remember he initially wanted to call himself King Explosion Murder. So it was bound to be a  kind of name. lol
Just hoping there’s a meaning behind it that gets explained in chapter 294.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What cartoon was more controversial? That Porygon episode “Electric Soldier Porygon”, or Disney’s “Song of the South”?


"Electric Soldier Pokemon"

Why? Because subsequently after this infamous episode, the Porygon evolutionary line has not appeared in any other episode since (at least to my knowledge) when really, it was Pikachu's bolt attack on those missiles is what caused the explosion, and therefore, the flashing lights.

It's not fair to Porygon. Why not just cut out Dratini from the series if that's the case, since it featured in "Legend of Dratini" a banned episode featuring guns.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2020)

It's almost 1 am and everyone (except the 2 smartest guys in class) has collectively given up on the urology problem set.
I love the camaraderie and struggle of medical students.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> today i'm wondering if every word in the english language (probably the more modern one then like the *entire* thing) has been sung at this point? like music has been around forever i wonder if every word has been used in a song yet even if just once?


If you include fancy scientific words, probably not. There’s one protein with a chemical name that’s so long it takes *three and a half hours *to pronounce and is well over *185 thousand characters long* (it has the name titin, which actually fits tbt’s character limits lol). Getting rid of those, there’s a better chance, but I’m still not sure.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 5, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I was too honestly, I guess I was just use to everyone using Ground Zero, but then I remember he initially wanted to call himself King Explosion Murder. So it was bound to be a  kind of name. lol
> Just hoping there’s a meaning behind it that gets explained in chapter 294.





Spoiler



I always thought that name was funny and it needed a working title. Like really King and Murder xD
But yeah let's wait and see


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 5, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> "Electric Soldier Pokemon"
> 
> Why? Because subsequently after this infamous episode, the Porygon evolutionary line has not appeared in any other episode since (at least to my knowledge) when really, it was Pikachu's bolt attack on those missiles is what caused the explosion, and therefore, the flashing lights.
> 
> It's not fair to Porygon. Why not just cut out Dratini from the series if that's the case, since it featured in "Legend of Dratini" a banned episode featuring guns.


The episode also brought global attention after it first aired and then affected the anime industry to prevent things like this from happening again.

Both of them are controversial in their ways. One was done in a sudden flash everywhere while the other slowly lingered in society as it became increasingly unacceptable to the point it never got released again. I just want to know what you think is more controversial? While something very racist by today’s standards won’t bide in today’s world, Song of the South is not a health hazard to children that got Disney in a lot of trouble when it first came out.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The episode also brought global attention after it first aired and then affected the anime industry to prevent things like this from happening again.
> 
> Both of them are controversial in their ways. One was done in a sudden flash everywhere while the other slowly lingered in society as it became increasingly unacceptable to the point it never got released again. I just want to know what you think is more controversial? While something very racist by today’s standards won’t bide in today’s world, Song of the South is not a health hazard to children that got Disney in a lot of trouble when it first came out.


When I think of those old Disney 'toons, I'm reminded of the Looney Tunes back then, too. The ones with Bugs Bunny, mostly. Pretty racist too, and controversial, but quite funny. It certainly gives one a glimpse of the perspective deemed appropriate and acceptable then, but frowned upon today.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 5, 2020)

Dont you just hate it when your stuck on a drawing and don't know how you want it to be


----------



## oak (Dec 5, 2020)

Reindeer & caribou are the same animal and I am blown away by this information. Rudolph the red nosed caribou?? Now the word caribou is looking weird to me.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

oak said:


> Reindeer & caribou are the same animal and I am blown away by this information. Rudolph the red nosed caribou?? Now the word caribou is looking weird to me.


The main difference is if they’re wild or domesticated. Caribou are wild and reindeer are domesticated! Therefore, unless Santa took Rudolph from the wild he’s a reindeer.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 5, 2020)

how did i forget about that legendary 8th grade christmas party where my homeroom teacher let us cook our own breakfast at school and go over to our math classroom just to watch sharkboy and lavagirl


----------



## ting1984 (Dec 5, 2020)

Neurovoice is the most toxic of the autism online communities.  Never again!  Not fond of Autism Forms, either. (Formerly Aspies Central.)

Wrong Planet went through a rough stretch, but seems to be the best of the ones available again.

Overall, I get much more support from my neurotypical husband, than I've received on Internet autism forums.  I have had just a handful of people I can recall from them not being condescending toward me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 6, 2020)

Oooh wooaahhhh yea yeahhh...


----------



## deana (Dec 6, 2020)

I miss hugs    stupid pandemic


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Oooh wooaahhhh yea yeahhh...


I'm willing to bet her twang is fake.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2020)

People complaining at others not wearing masks..pretty ironic... you do realize not wearing a mask is probably more safe and you should always keep distance first & not even be out if you feel/are sick(yes i know about the no symptoms showing/crowded areas etc. but it's not that). Considering how like 90% of people using masks can't even do it properly, yeah.

Kinda wondering why gov'ments forcing masks don't even care to educate the population or people just poke them because that is totally safer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2020)

Þe next person to quote me must use Þis letter instead of “th” in words Þat are normally spelled wiÞ “th”:

Þ


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 6, 2020)

*GOLD-DIGGING GIRLS DRIVING ME CRAZY I CAN'T TAKE IT NO MORE*


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm suspicious that neighbors are abusing their dog


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 7, 2020)

We still be here


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 7, 2020)

Been starting to get back into anime again after not watching any for years


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 7, 2020)

what if naruto is actually real but we cant find him cause he's a ninja


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 8, 2020)

Nearly every time that I go shopping at Walmart early in the morning, I'm almost guaranteed to see various people in their pajamas and slippers. It's like they barely woke up, rapidly got in their cars, then drove straight to the store.


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

♫Grandpa's gonna sue the pants off of Santa♫

Ah, uh, nothing.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 8, 2020)

I feel like using my Beyblades and literally trying to even PLAY buddyfight with my japanese deck.


----------



## oak (Dec 8, 2020)

My mom gave me a big bag of mixed nuts to take home & eat but she specifically said not to feed the squirrels outside with them cause nuts are expensive. But now I always got this pocketful of nuts to tempt some squirrel friends outside cause it's my lifelong dream to pet one. Silly mother should have known i'd feed the squirrels mwuahaha


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 8, 2020)

Sono Chi Mo Sadame. JOOOOOOOOOJO!


MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 8, 2020)

oak said:


> My mom gave me a big bag of mixed nuts to take home & eat but she specifically said not to feed the squirrels outside with them cause nuts are expensive. But now I always got this pocketful of nuts to tempt some squirrel friends outside cause it's my lifelong dream to pet one. Silly mother should have known i'd feed the squirrels mwuahaha


We get a big bag of circus peanuts to feed the squirrels with. They always come and snatch them from our hands and run away. It never gets old


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 8, 2020)

I died lol xoxo


----------



## Clock (Dec 8, 2020)

Thinking of going on a hiatus for one week or something because I feel that my mental health is getting bad.


----------



## oak (Dec 8, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> We get a big bag of circus peanuts to feed the squirrels with. They always come and snatch them from our hands and run away. It never gets old


Jealous they take it from your hand! The squirrels in my area won't approach anyone but maybe I can slowly change their minds.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 8, 2020)

I hate covid-19


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 8, 2020)

oak said:


> Jealous they take it from your hand! The squirrels in my area won't approach anyone but maybe I can slowly change their minds.


It takes some time, but it can be done if you gain their trust.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 8, 2020)

Sometimes it really do feel like I have anemia, a blood sugar, iron (blood) or period related issue(s). This isn't the first time this has happened to me, or the second. Or the third. I know of atleast 4 times it's happened to me that my crappy memory can recall. One time was even today, which is why I keep thinking about it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 8, 2020)

"oh look, grandpa's telling us we're number one!..."
"he's not telling us we're number one he's telling us-"
"I know what it means"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2020)

Pokémon Stadium was originally created to put all Pokémon in 3D graphics. Since the main series games now have 3D graphics (and even 3D gameplay like the 3D Zelda games), there’s no point in making a new Pokémon Stadium game. However, because newer Pokémon games won’t feature every species anymore (starting with Pokémon Sword/Shield), as cutting corners will be happening more often, I can see a possibility of a new Pokémon Stadium game.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2020)

I was gonna write down something else here, but now I just gotta write this random thought before I forget to write it down...

I want to cruise down the Autobahn with a hot german guy sitting next to me in the passenger's seat. In a convertible, with the roof taken down and wind flying through my hair. 

... Someone remind me to put this on my bucket list later.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 9, 2020)

Yup, not much happening here these days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 9, 2020)

For those who are interested in taking calculus and advanced physics in the same semester, both online, because it would be fun: don’t, because it isn’t.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2020)

Had another spark of randomness, but I think it would be so cool to pretend to _not_ know how to drive.  Say you ask a friend of yours if they'd be willing to teach you, and then you just absolutely lose it and slam on the gas and brake pedals, take over two lanes, and then turn on the turn signal into a highway entrance to scare the living hell out of 'em. Then you just tell them to grab something from your purse, and upon rummaging, they find your driver's license and realized they've been duped. 

That would be a pretty good prank, no? 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> For those who are interested in taking calculus and advanced physics in the same semester, both online, because it would be fun: don’t, because it isn’t.



noted ty


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 9, 2020)

I was eating my lunch in the parking lot at work today cause my usual spot had smokers () around it.

As I was eating my sandwich some dude came to his car and pulled out, as ya know, one does since I am near the parking lot. However he yelled hi to me before leaving. Like **** off can't you see I'm trying to eat my lunch? Also all he said was hi. That's it. Idk if he didn't say more cause I tried to give him a look (I have a really hard time forming any sort of expression on my face, esp genuine expressions; I wanted to make a mad expression) or he only wanted to say hi. But what kind of old man randomly says hi to someone while in their car who looks like a teenager eating their lunch, then drives away? Go away dude with your dented car.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> For those who are interested in taking calculus and advanced physics in the same semester, both online, because it would be fun: don’t, because it isn’t.



I can do Calculus, but not online or within the same semester as physics. If you have a function I can differentiate for you, I can post it right away.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2020)

Are terms like "cis" and "non-binary" really necessary? Just seems like identity politics to me.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> But what kind of old man randomly says hi to someone while in their car who looks like a teenager eating their lunch, then drives away? Go away dude with your dented car.


Many people, especially older people, believe it's polite to say hello when you walk past or make eye contact with a stranger. He won't have had any bad intentions.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Many people, especially older people, believe it's polite to say hello when you walk past or make eye contact with a stranger. He won't have had any bad intentions.


As an older person, I can absolutely vouch for this.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Many people, especially older people, believe it's polite to say hello when you walk past or make eye contact with a stranger. He won't have had any bad intentions.



I didn't even make eye contact with him until he said somethin, I was lookin down eating my sandwitch. I was already sitting there and he came to his car.

I'm just always wary of strangers, even dudes of any age, talking to me. Esp since I look younger than my actual age. I've been mistaken for a 16 yr old multiple times.


----------



## deana (Dec 10, 2020)

I agreed to join in on a secret santa gift exchange at work because peer pressure and because every other person was doing it besides me. I should have listened to my gut and not joined because I _really_ don't wanna go shopping


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 10, 2020)

i just literally have xmas on the brain


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 10, 2020)

_It was not worth staying up pass my limit just for bnha294 leaks. _


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 10, 2020)

Why is everyone spamming the same annoying thing in live chat in the official game awards live stream. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)

I wish I could type better without looking


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2020)

I feel like Neville. Missing something(s) important yet can’t recall what.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 10, 2020)

Livin' Like Larryyyyy-


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, almost everyone's departed now. Guess it's only a matter of time before you and I do the same.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2020)

it's official, I have a gay couple in my Pokemon GO game. 

fr tho, the shiny Wooper I just got a few hours ago is a female, and before that I caught a regular female Wooper with really good IVs, so I'm def keeping both of them. I just decided that they would be GFs and live happily together ☺ they're so cute together, I'm kinda tempted to draw them lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2020)

Put on jeans for the first time since March and currently wondering how the hell I used to wear skinny jeans or leather trousers everyday pre-COVID.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2020)

...so I’m a member of some OLD subreddits because I’m a loser like that. A guy posted his profile for review and he’s just... amazing. Like exactly my type in every conceivable way.

Would it be cringe if I tried to slide into his DMs or....?


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2020)

woah forgot I just turned 24 for a moment


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 11, 2020)

How come games made for little kids enjoy me for hours and hours


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2020)

my brother got audie as a random move in


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 12, 2020)

why haven't it heavily snow yet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 12, 2020)

Y’all’s know I’m going to go nuts if they ever add “your local” as a title prefix on NH


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 13, 2020)

Bcat said:


> ...so I’m a member of some OLD subreddits because I’m a loser like that. A guy posted his profile for review and he’s just... amazing. Like exactly my type in every conceivable way.
> 
> Would it be cringe if I tried to slide into his DMs or....?


How would you?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How would you?


Lol my thought process was “find something on his profile to strike up a conversation about.” Like, go in asking about a DIY project he’d just posted or something, then lean in with “oh hey btw saw ur dating profile. you’re cute. ” (or something along those lines.)

I have no idea if that would work or not. I decided not to because A: I’m a coward, and B: trying to strike up a long-distance internet relationship with someone is ultimately weird.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2020)

would any of my friends like to exchange Christmas lights? i only need 3 more.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2020)

I am running out of table top space for my plants. Does this mean I have too many? No. This means I need to make a shelf to house more plants on.

Also I literally went out like two weeks ago and bought 3 more terracotta plant plates so I could display my plants on my surfaces and them not get dirty. I have run out of plant plates again. One plant (that's literally just a pothos leaf in water) I could swap out but if the water spills I don't want to have somethin under it that will get soggy. It's one leaf and I know you're supposed to propigate a stem with 5 or more leaves on it but this one healthy baby lookin leaf fell off (maybe I bumped the plant while watering it the other day) so I put it in water to see if it will even grow roots. If it does then I'll have 3 pothos plants


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2020)

soooo yeah the snowman bingo was one of my favorite winter features in New Leaf but found out New Horizons cut THAT as well. All these cut features are REALLY starting to piss me off now -.-


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> would any of my friends like to exchange Christmas lights? i only need 3 more.



I tossed some lights your way! Enjoy!​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 13, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Lol my thought process was “find something on his profile to strike up a conversation about.” Like, go in asking about a DIY project he’d just posted or something, then lean in with “oh hey btw saw ur dating profile. you’re cute. ” (or something along those lines.)
> 
> I have no idea if that would work or not. I decided not to because A: I’m a coward, and B: trying to strike up a long-distance internet relationship with someone is ultimately weird.


More subtle than what I've got before. A while ago, elsewhere, a lady complimented my witty name and included a pic sticking a finger in her mouth. I didn't respond.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 13, 2020)

I wish I knew why my stomach keeps hurting!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I tossed some lights your way! Enjoy!​


I really appreciate it but I only needed one lol 
it's okay though, thank you!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm going for a walk and there's nothing you can do!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 13, 2020)

I hope it's not all the chicken nuggies


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> More subtle than what I've got before. A while ago, elsewhere, a lady complimented my witty name and included a pic sticking a finger in her mouth. I didn't respond.



Yeah, that’s gonna be a block from me, dawg.

Lol one time I posted progress pics in a weight loss subreddit (they weren’t even remotely nsfw, for the record) and I started getting DMs from guys whose usernames I can’t repeat on a family forum.

I don’t think anybody appreciates unsolicited DMs from thirsty strangers. Part of why I decided that it was probably a bad idea.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2020)

bruh could you imagine winning the first raffle on here and then getting the tasty cake... that stresses me out so bad lmao


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2020)

i've had the honey browser ad on thing for so long and it hasn't really done much but today i was able to get a £25 free product when i was buying something for my gran so now i am happy (and it's a really good product as well)


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> For those who are interested in taking calculus and advanced physics in the same semester, both online, because it would be fun: don’t, because it isn’t.


....oops >.> Im taking Calulus and Physics next semester but they aren’t advanced classes though. I’m actually really nervous because I’m really slow and I heard my physics homework is going to take a very long time to complete, so I’m a bit scared ngl.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> ....oops >.> Im taking Calulus and Physics next semester but they aren’t advanced classes though. I’m actually really nervous because I’m really slow and I heard my physics homework is going to take a very long time to complete, so I’m a bit scared ngl.


I took physics II last semester and calculus since I needed both for my major. It was not a fun experience. I wish you luck.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 13, 2020)

i am jealous of kids furniture. it's all so dang CUTE, while stuff made for adults is more often then not white/very minimalist. and i can't just get kids furniture instead cus it's made for kids so it's too dang small for me.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm playing this dumb match-3 harry potter game and it has a multiplayer aspect where you create/build guilds to compete to win coins and ranks.

So I made a guild for funsies named 'Snogland' with no intention of winning. I carried the guild to the next rank with another member.  

Now I have 27/30 members and we're in second place, LOL. I'm so confused. I'm not a big HP fan, I just like match-3 games.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 13, 2020)

More things should glow in the dark


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I took physics II last semester and calculus since I needed both for my major. It was not a fun experience. I wish you luck.


Yeah I’m taking Calculus II and Physics I so I’m hoping maybe things will be a bit easier for me because I did take AP Physics before back when I was still in high school. I think some of the things I learned in Calculus 1 might help me in understanding physics a bit more and maybe from what I learned back in AP (if I remember it lmao), so not all hope of lost, but I’m still not looking forward to it >.>


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 13, 2020)

It's hard to believe i'm going to be 15 next year when I still look like i'm a small 11 year old. (and I'm also told this every day and it's _*EXTREMELY*_ bothersome and annoying)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 14, 2020)

^ Don't worry, you still have many years to grow up. Just drink lots of milk, eat your vegetables and never lose hope!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i am jealous of kids furniture. it's all so dang CUTE, while stuff made for adults is more often then not white/very minimalist. and i can't just get kids furniture instead cus it's made for kids so it's too dang small for me.


Agree.. and if it's nice non-minimalism stuff it's usually expensive af.
-

Anyway what I come here for... I wish shrinks while investigating ASD stuff would take home environment more into consideration. Yes I know eg. Asperger you get by inheritance but just saying if your parents raised you bad and whether or not you got diagnosed early on it can affect you badly cause they think your acting in/out is basically "lol every kids needs discipline" stuff.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 14, 2020)

Google and Discord are down time to catch me on the Bell Tree Forums


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2020)

I was reading a list of worst websites on the TopTens site. While I see a lot of social media sites and other websites that I never heard about, I also seen Toxic Fandoms and Hatedoms Wiki somewhere within the top 50 worst sites. I can tell that people really hate that site (especially the Pokémon Sword/Shield Hatedom). We don’t really need a reception wiki about other groups of people, but at least I have full knowledge of the Pokémon Sword/Shield Hatedom. I’m even writing an essay-for-fun on why it’s the worst hatedom in the world.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 14, 2020)

I feel like I make a _lot_ of people here on the forums uncomfortable/annoyed for a number of reasons, and that many who stay silent wish I would leave TBT so they could come back and be active without people like me around. Thumbs up if you agree  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 14, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> snip


No, never!

Tbh I haven’t been around much lately because I’m spending time with my SO, playing Genshin Impact, drawing, or collecting my anime harem on discord. So much to do so little time.


----------



## oak (Dec 14, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> snip


That's terrible, what would make you think that? I don't think you're annoying if that helps even a little bit!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 14, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I feel like I make a _lot_ of people here on the forums uncomfortable/annoyed for a number of reasons, and that many who stay silent wish I would leave TBT so they could come back and be active without people like me around. Thumbs up if you agree  Thanks for your feedback!



I too wonder what/who makes you think that, but I personally haven't ever had any problems with your presence.

Come to think of it, I can sometimes relate a little myself. Perhaps that's due to several things, such as the mods constantly reprimanding me over a lot of things I'd consider small or insignificant. Probably that and also recently finding out that somebody here (who I don't even know and didn't ever say a single thing to) blocked me.

Well, that's life - You can't please everyone (I feel that there will always be some people who just don't like you, even if you didn't ever do anything to them).


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2020)

I can't find my jacket, and I've already looked in the places it should be; my hamper, cold clothes drawer and my closet with all my other clothes.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 14, 2020)

I was browsing the internet while eating a sandwich and my cat decided to jump up onto my keyboard.
By the time I was finished and moved her off she'd opened up 277 tabs


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm actually enjoying Christmas music this year? I've grown soft....


----------



## Saylor (Dec 14, 2020)

My dogs will see my mattress while I'm making my bed and be like "is anyone gonna lay down in the middle of this" and not wait for an answer


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm so damn tired of my dad I'm actually getting to the point now where I'm gonna put like 75% of my pay aside each month and I'm gonna put that towards getting an apartment. I am not gonna live here more than a year out of college.

my mom always says "I told your dad if he keeps treating you and your brother like this he gonna push you guys away" well it's a little late to try to earn my genuine love and care back. I can't feel any sort of care towards a person who only ever criticizes every little stupid thing I do.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so damn tired of my dad I'm actually getting to the point now where I'm gonna put like 75% of my pay aside each month and I'm gonna put that towards getting an apartment. I am not gonna live here more than a year out of college.
> 
> my mom always says "I told your dad if he keeps treating you and your brother like this he gonna push you guys away" well it's a little late to try to earn my genuine love and care back. I can't feel any sort of care towards a person who only ever criticizes every little stupid thing I do.


Officially stopped talking to my father this year, sucks but if they're not going to change, you've just got to cut the toxic people out. 
Good luck finding a place of your own!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 14, 2020)

oak said:


> That's terrible, what would make you think that? I don't think you're annoying if that helps even a little bit!


I'd rather not say those that pointed it out, but it has been pointed out to me a few times among other "issues" but I don't want to go there. I just never ever want to make _anyone_ uncomfortable or feel like they have to leave for any reason. I just want everyone to be comfortable! I'm an old gal and I love honesty, I can handle it and I appreciate the honesty from all parties, thank you! <3

Thanks so much, @Intelligent_zombie, @oak, and @Autumn Rain, I appreciate it!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

I thought hamsters were called "hampsters" my whole life until like 5 minutes ago.

I feel like such an idiot lol


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> I thought hamsters were called "hampsters" my whole life until like 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I feel like such an idiot lol



same


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

gaylittlekat said:


> same


oh good, I'm glad I'm not alone lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

... Did Godot really just throw a scalding cup of hot coffee across the courtroom at Phoenix Wright?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ... Did Godot really just throw a scalding cup of hot coffee across the courtroom at Phoenix Wright?


What would you type to look that up on youtube?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What would you type to look that up on youtube?



Oh, I was playing Phoenix Wright: Trials And Tribulations at the time lmao. It was this scene, if you're curious:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2020)

I hate lovey-dovery mushy stuff. I honestly don't know how people can stomach it.


----------



## pochy (Dec 15, 2020)

i think my grandma thinks she's invincible.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 15, 2020)

is this the first time i've truly been stressed in months??

it's 3 in the morning and i'm stressed over animal crossing of all things

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020

but on a more positive note...


cats are so amazing i love them so much like tiny fluffy blobs fhhfhhfhghghgg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2020)

Love when celebs and other gets interviewed about things that inspire them "the younger generations being open about stuff"  yeah if that include being passive-aggressive on the internet and offended by everything nah.


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

There are several people on TBT I’d like to get to know better, but I’m not sure how to approach them. The usual ease I feel from making new online friends just isn’t in me right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2020)

Radish pods are a thing.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 15, 2020)

I wish I didn’t have insomnia. Also not sure if I want to participate in the Christmas event because I don’t like Christmas all that much tbh.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 15, 2020)

and also...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2020)

I kinda want to find someone to trade all five gifts 1:1 that way we have a chance to have at least one of each new collectible. would anyone be willing to do that?

I'll ofc send out other gifts as well, I plan on buying gifts for my other friends too. I'm gonna get as many snowflakes as possible! :>


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I kinda want to find someone to trade all five gifts 1:1 that way we have a chance to have at least one of each new collectible. would anyone be willing to do that?
> 
> I'll ofc send out other gifts as well, I plan on buying gifts for my other friends too. I'm gonna get as many snowflakes as possible! :>


Please use our *Pass the Parcel* board for arranging gift exchanges.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Please use our *Pass the Parcel* board for arranging gift exchanges.


I know but I wanted to reach out to my friends in particular, it's not really a public matter :>


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know but I wanted to reach out to my friends in particular, it's not really a public matter :>


Please either arrange trades in the designated board or do so privately. Other threads, such as this one, are not for this purpose.


----------



## jiny (Dec 15, 2020)

all my tbt friends are inactive ;; who am i gonna give gifts to


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I wish I didn’t have *insomnia*. Also not sure if I want to participate in the Christmas event because I don’t like Christmas all that much tbh.


I've had terrible bouts of this in the past 9 years or so. Once I went w/o sleep for what I think was 8 days! Never again!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

_"Forget it, kid. I'm not telling." 

"Fine." 

Radio: "Hoooonestyyy... is such a lonely word... but mostly what I need from yooou" 

"Alright fine, I'll talk! Just cut it out, will ya?" _


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 15, 2020)

why is the word "stinky" so funny to me? ;w;


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 15, 2020)

what if someone made orange colored candy and someone was like expecting orange flavoring and it was cheese flavored


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 16, 2020)

gaylittlekat said:


> what if someone made orange colored candy and someone was like expecting orange flavoring and it was cheese flavored


ok i'm sorry, but no ewwwww Dx


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2020)

Tarrare was an insatiable man:


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

I think I’ll just follow the people I want to get to know better. (Midoriya would have been one of them, but he’s gone now)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2020)

Neb said:


> I think I’ll just follow the people I want to get to know better. (Midoriya would have been one of them, but he’s gone now)


He left?


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2020)

I feel like NH screwed up the balloon spawns and made it harder to get seasonal diys or something


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> He left?


Yup. He made a goodbye post last week.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> He left?


He’s taking a break. He says he he may or may not come back he hasn’t decided yet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2020)

Next year...

- It’s been 5 years since the Switch launched
- The 3DS turns 10 years old
- The Wii turns 15 years old
- The GameCube turns 20 years old
- The Nintendo 64 turns 25 years old


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2020)

Probably why I can't stand modern pop music.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 16, 2020)

It’s funny how when you’re a kid, all you dream of is to be grown up and do whatever you want. Yet now as an adult, I find myself wishing I could be a kid again


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> He’s taking a break. He says he he may or may not come back he hasn’t decided yet.



****, I didn't know about this until now. Hope Riley's doing okay.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Dec 16, 2020)

hello babes whats up


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2020)

i have 2020 bells


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2020)

syub said:


> i have 2020 bells


Sounds like a curse tbh x)


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ****, I didn't know about this until now. Hope Riley's doing okay.


He’s doing ok, I just played Genshin with him an hour ago.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> hello babes whats up



sup brah

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

Also anyone else here think that Klavier Gavin from Ace Attorney is fine af?


----------



## Maiana (Dec 16, 2020)

it hasn't hit me yet that my first semester of college i got all A's


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 16, 2020)

The Metal Thread here is basically dead, and your lack of interest is what killed it!


----------



## deana (Dec 17, 2020)

Trying to find a box to mail my friends present is proving to be difficult. I would rather not have to buy a box from the post office so I've been trying to find one in the recycling but everything is too big or too small.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm so close to having a complete holiday present lineup and I'm loving it lol


----------



## pochy (Dec 17, 2020)

where is she. sarah tone in


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

Is it weird that I really felt for the Grinch on a lot of levels, even as a kid?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Is it weird that I really felt for the Grinch on a lot of levels, even as a kid?


Original, Jim Carrey, or the new one?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Original, Jim Carrey, or the new one?


The original animated one, er...classic. Not sure offhand what year it was made.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> The original animated one, er...classic. Not sure offhand what year it was made.


Nice. Have you seen "Halloween is Grinch Night" or "The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T"? Do I sound like a hipster?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Nice. Have you seen "Halloween is Grinch Night" or "The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T"? Do I sound like a hipster?


No, I can't say I've heard of or seen either of those films, so I have no idea if it would sound like a hipster or not lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> No, I can't say I've heard of or seen either of those films, so I have no idea if it would sound like a hipster or not lol.


First one is a Grinch Halloween special. The other one is an early live action Dr. Seuss movie made in 50's, with the guy that voiced Captain Hook in Disney's Peter Pan.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2020)

^i've heard of that one actually never watched it though

also wow some neopets tumblrinas go back lol


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

In retrospect, I think perhaps the reason I felt bad for the Grinch was because all he wanted was to be left alone in peace, but dealt with inconsiderate neighbors. I can identify with that now (I didn't at the time), with many illegal car stereos that just park nearby and bombard many with infrasound (or low frequency sound which is hertz).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> In retrospect, I think perhaps the reason I felt bad for the Grinch was because all he wanted was to be left alone in peace, but dealt with inconsiderate neighbors. I can identify with that now (I didn't at the time), with many illegal car stereos that just park nearby and bombard many with infrasound (or low frequency sound which is hertz).


Just like Shrek and Robbie Rotten from Lazytown.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just like Shrek and Robbie Rotten from Lazytown.


Shrek I suppose (gosh it's been forever since I saw that lol). I have no idea what Lazytown is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 17, 2020)

We’ve been having a winter warm and wet enough for these mushrooms I’ve never seen before to grow. They remind me of the mush parasol in NH.


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’ve been having a winter warm and wet enough for these mushrooms I’ve never seen before to grow. They remind me of the mush parasol in NH.View attachment 344362View attachment 344363


Even as someone who has worked extensively with fungi I mistook these for flowers at first glance. I am ashamed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Even as someone who has worked extensively with fungi I mistook these for flowers at first glance. I am ashamed.


I thought that they were leaves at first glance myself. They made for a great picture opportunity!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2020)

Trying to keep my chin up but it's hard.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 17, 2020)

4 hours is not enough sleep. I’d go back to sleep, but I have too much to do today.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 17, 2020)

Youtube stopped working on my laptop and I'm not sure why.
Now I'm just looping the same song over and over on my New 2DS browser because somehow it works there lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> 4 hours is not enough sleep. I’d go back to sleep, but I have too much to do today.


If you can somehow make more time for sleep you absolutely should take it! 

I slept between 12am-4am last night. I was completely dead by my 4:30pm meeting and my supervisor noticed.


----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2020)

Making new friendships as an adult is a nightmare. I don’t know how people do it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Shrek I suppose (gosh it's been forever since I saw that lol). I have no idea what Lazytown is.


----------



## Hobowire (Dec 17, 2020)

Intelligent_zombie said:


> 4 hours is not enough sleep. I’d go back to sleep, but I have too much to do today.



zombies are real.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 17, 2020)

I think I like my new doctor; it is nice for someone to know i may have asperger’s and not treat me like i’m different in a bad way.  i do not like the goal she gave me to cut down on pop to two a week even though it makes sense with all the stuff she told me. :/ i said i’d try but...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 17, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> zombies are real.


It’s true!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Trying to keep my chin up but it's hard.



I feel ya, man. If you ever wanna talk about stuff to get your mind off things, I would love to chat with you sometime. You seem cool, and I would love for you to recommend me some music. Hmu anytime you wanna vent or talk, if you'd like to alright? ;3


----------



## Clock (Dec 18, 2020)

Anyone else feel proud after drawing, then after looking at someones else's drawing, you start to dislike or become less proud of it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I have no idea what Lazytown is.


BRUH WHAT YOU'VE NEVER EXPERIENCED THE LEGEND HIMSELF ROBBIE ROTTEN??


two things for me:
1. is it weird that my obsession with stuffed animals is coming back? I found a Webkinz arctic fox plush at goodwill a few days ago and now I like to take it on car rides along with my red fox plush  (I really love foxes)
2. I want a mocha frappe from Starbucks but I think there is still snow on the road :,,,,( someone pls send one here ty




Clockwise said:


> Anyone else feel proud after drawing, then after looking at someones else's drawing, you start to dislike or become less proud of it?


sometimes, but one thing to always remember is that your drawing is uniquely yours and that alone makes it special, regardless of if it's as good as or better than someone else's drawing.

i had someone draw one of my OCs a few years back and im still kinda jealous of it, but in turn im continually trying to improve my own drawing. it pays to be content with your best effort


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 18, 2020)

I hate cold weather ; _ ;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 18, 2020)

My computer is running slower than molasses in winter


----------



## pochy (Dec 18, 2020)

i dont like discord cause my friends keep telling me to turn on my mic and talk,,, i get so tired after speaking for over 10 minutes, i'd much rather just listen to them and occasionally type in chat.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2020)

^that's rude.. i refuse to do vc because i hate and no one tell me otherwise -_-


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2020)

On this note of Robbie Rotten and the Grinch, the older I get the more I empathize with the Grinch. Dude didn’t really hate Christmas so much as he hated his noisy-ass neighbors. He just wanted to be left alone and I can respect that.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 18, 2020)

Bcat said:


> On this note of Robbie Rotten and the Grinch, the older I get the more I empathize with the Grinch. Dude didn’t really hate Christmas so much as he hated his noisy-ass neighbors. He just wanted to be left alone and I can respect that.


^^^^^THIS


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 18, 2020)

Sometimes I wonder if there's Skinheads who utilize this forum.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2020)

no thoughts head empty except for venti genshin impact


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 18, 2020)

"Do you think this class is a joke?"
"YES"

"unless the right answer is no"

the suite life has been on my mind all day for some reason and this scene comes to my mind most often ._.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2020)

pochy said:


> i think my grandma thinks she's invincible.



I'm not sure what you meant by that, but I just imagined a ninety year old grandma speeding across the halls like Superman.


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 18, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I have no idea what Lazytown is.





Reginald Fairfield said:


>


You forgot the most notable song of them all






	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020

Anyways, i really need to work on my sleeping schedule >.>


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 18, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> You forgot the most notable song of them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one:


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 18, 2020)

Sometimes I also wonder if there are any sociopaths/psychopaths who utilize this forum.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> Sometimes I also wonder if there are any sociopaths/psychopaths who utilize this forum.


Many.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 19, 2020)

^ How do you know?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> ^ How do you know?


Educated guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2020)

Never watched LazyTown either so hit me lol


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Sweet 16 TBT! 🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Happy Sweet 16 TBT! 🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯🕯


TBT can now have a driver’s license. Hm...


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 19, 2020)

When I get on a roll drawing, I feel like I _have_ to keep drawing otherwise my artistic abilities will go poof for the day. It's an odd phenomenon that's often frustrating.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2020)

I was looking online at top-rated CBD vape oils and it turns out that the dosage/concentration of CBD in the bottle I have is pretty low. I found one that has a min. dosage of 250 mg and a max. dosage of 1500, and mine.... only has 75mg. damn no wonder it ain't helping as much as the disposable one did lmao. you live and you learn ig


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 19, 2020)

welp it's official i'm stuck in 2009 and i'm proud


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 19, 2020)

Saw Anthony Fauci on the news and initially mistook him for Ellen DeGeneres, ha ha.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 19, 2020)

^ That video reminded me of this:


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 20, 2020)

I had this thought literally hours before I found this video. Me if I was the Mandalorian:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2020)

it's nice to see swingers being represented in the animal crossing series


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2020)

Just 5 more days..


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2020)

the amount of unnecessary packaging from Amazon is humorous.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking forward to hearing what everyone on here gets for Christmas!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 20, 2020)

this game from my super early childhood randomly appeared into my brain a minute ago and I can hear, smell, and feel this picture of it.
_"wElcOme to CraNiuM hUllAbaLoo!"_


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> the amount of unnecessary packaging from Amazon is humorous.



Nothing could ever beat this order I got from Morphe last month:


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 20, 2020)

I haven’t updated my signature on here since the spring but I lack motivation to make something or take a new screenshot


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 20, 2020)

Is it weird to aspire to be a grandmother? lol Like obviously I have to have kids first but whenever people mention getting recipes or care packages from their grandmothers I get excited about (hopefully) doing that one day


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 20, 2020)

A conversation I had with my mom not 10 minutes ago: for context, my mom makes cookies during Christmas and she just made these awesome chocolate crinkle cookies.

Me: May I grab another cookie?

Mom: sure!

(the cookie I had sampled decides to dive bomb on the floor, leaving an explosion of powdered sugar on impact)

Me: ...May I have 2 cookies?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 20, 2020)

It makes me really happy that people are enjoying the doodles I've done for them so far. One of my favorite things, is being able to do things for people without anything in return, as cheesy as it may sound, it's true. I did decide to take a much needed break from everything today and caught up on some sleep, thankfully, and no bad dreams! Tomorrow will be a busy art day for me which is a good thing, as it gets me drawing more and pushes me to draw things I normally wouldn't. Oddly, the most realistic doodle up there that look like it would have taken the longest took a much shorter amount of time to do than many of the simpler looking ones, so don't be deceived, lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> When I get on a roll drawing, I feel like I _have_ to keep drawing otherwise my artistic abilities will go poof for the day. It's an odd phenomenon that's often frustrating.



THIS
IS
SO
ME

And this is also why I have a very hard time doing bigger things, cause I only have the patience to draw for so long, combining that with that I feel I MUST keep at it or my 'atrisitic flow' will be gone. Like if I leave it alone and come back the next day, I feel like I will be 'what the heck was I doing with this and what the heck am I supposed to do with it now?' I MUST get it all done now or never, no breaks.

I really want to play Fallout but I don't technically have an Xbox or PlayStation. I wonder if there is some really off chance that one of the Fallout Games have been ported to Switch.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2020)

Dear Nintendo: when the hell are you gonna release the Metroid Prime trilogy for the Switch, or better yet, a new Metroid game in general? Why do you neglect one of your best freaking franchises? Unbelievable!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> it's nice to see swingers being represented in the animal crossing series



in before new horizons gets updated to ages 18 and up 

seriously though wtf LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> in before new horizons gets updated to ages 18 and up
> 
> seriously though wtf LMAO


Flamingo items, and Flora.


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2020)

i woke up early today!! hopefully i dont end up falling asleep in the middle of the day though : P


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 21, 2020)

my nose hurts :c


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2020)

Why do people lose their minds over YT commenters saying "first"? Like, I get it, it's stupid but is it worth losing your mind over?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

what's the point of shoelaces, why can't they all be slip ons?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2020)

Was dancing madly to the Beatles earlier. I almost fell flat on my face.

Ironically enough, the song playing at the time was "Day Tripper."


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 22, 2020)

i wanna play the wii version of sonic colors. i've only ever played the ds version and it is missing quite a few of the wisp. it's one of my fav sonic games too. i need to play alot of sonic games, i love sonic so muuuuch


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2020)

If I ever become really good friends w/ someone and they say they love me and I don't feel the same way and I get treated like **** there's gonna be blood! Seriously, I ****ing HATE love nazis!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 22, 2020)

I could always start a blog.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2020)

2-D said:


> what's the point of shoelaces, why can't they all be slip ons?


Appearances. They look good.


----------



## sigh (Dec 22, 2020)

none pizza with left beef


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2020)

I was going through some of my dad's old textbooks not too long ago, and I gotta say, his handwriting was really neat. It was small, but very pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Appearances. They look good.


I agree especially if you don't have to tie them. But yeah I dislike them in general because they always go up when you walk.
-

Also glad I could do the events I could, and I hope I can figure a fix to the layering error... Vris you da MVP.


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

I have no idea what kind of shop I should start to earn TBT.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2020)

Man I wish I wasn't so freaking paranoid. Borderline schizophrenia sucks!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a giveaway going on here and it’s getting a much lower attendance rate than I thought it would ;-; like c’mon people it’s free


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

I feel so positive today, as I realized something.

When I see humans acting badly, I don't feel so bad about myself.

I feel like a good person, as I know I wouldn't act in that way. ^_^


----------



## oak (Dec 23, 2020)

Just a little picture of my Christmas tree this year! It's not the fanciest I've ever seen but my boyfriend & I tried our best. The bulbs are black, various rose golds & white. My rabbits and cats keep messing up the tree skirt so I cropped that out lmao.


Spoiler


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 23, 2020)

"The DNA test results are in, my friend will explain-- Felipe's not your dad"

It's sad that this is the first thing I learned how to play on guitar.


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2020)

Managed to get through working 7 days in a  row <3 Now that I actually have a couple days off I decided to start my new island on my new coral Switch Lite I finally got for myself. I wanted pears and a blue airport (mostly for streetlamp color, lol) and out of my first selections of maps I picked the one that had RS furthest from the airport since it annoys me how close it is on my “main” island... and I got pears and a blue airport! :O Pretty excited I didn’t have to reset even once.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2020)

Godot, can you at least say one ****ing metaphor that actually makes sense


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

I wanna post a humorous image but I'll just flagged like I did for that Kirby one lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 24, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


lmaooo that's the exact reaction my cat would have; no confusion, just rage

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

Also, obligatory Christmas Eve post


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 24, 2020)

This constantly comes to my brain daily.


----------



## Clock (Dec 24, 2020)

I can't think of anything to say to the bd thread anymore, everytime i post there, it gets ignored most of the time.
Oh well, all i know its not the same anymore


----------



## Saylor (Dec 24, 2020)

Raspberries are so great if you put em on your fingers they look like tiny hats



Lady Timpani said:


> Also, obligatory Christmas Eve post
> View attachment 346839



oh mood


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2020)

Love this guy lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 25, 2020)

why am I playing games on my PC at midnight when it's chirstmas. I'm such a weirdo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 25, 2020)

^ Get some sleep, hon (Santa Claus isn't going to arrive if you're still awake!).

This website keeps on stalling for some reason. That's it, I'm getting the hell out of here.

G'night!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 25, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> lmaooo that's the exact reaction my cat would have; no confusion, just rage
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020
> 
> ...


What is this from?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020



Psydye said:


> I wanna post a humorous image but I'll just flagged like I did for that Kirby one lol.


I wonder if I get away with youtube vids because they aren't technically on the site. Context might help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> .


bruh thx for the mitten, you the real mvp 


in other news it's 2:35am and I'm still not asleep. idk what I'm doing anymore.


----------



## lamboo (Dec 25, 2020)

idk why but with this dp, I feel so chill


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What is this from?


It's from Revolutionary Girl Utena!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

can't say I've ever heard someone refer to a christmas tree as a "festive cone" but it's honestly the greatest thing I've heard in a while 



Spoiler: for reference


----------



## oak (Dec 25, 2020)

Just waiting for my man to wake up so we can open presents. It's 10am so imma about to go jump on him. Nicely of course


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2020)

Was just linked this video with no context


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2020)

is 9pm too early to go to bed? I'm so tired, only slept for about 2 non-consecutive hours within the last day and a half.


also constantly thinking about those stuffed animals comin in the mail lol I'm so exciteeeedddjdshfjhgdjfg


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 26, 2020)

Apparently I like a vodka with cranberry juice.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2020)

^Yes I like me some cosmpolitans too.


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2020)

i rly wanna sell my christmas collectibles but no one seems interested ;;


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

welp, looks like it’s almost time for my yearly new year’s resolution to lose weight,, only to eat a bunch of junk food the next day.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Apparently I like a vodka with cranberry juice.



Sounds like something I might like too, I'm not a fan of straight up alchohol, I always like mine frufru. And I do like cranberries.

Also eggnog doesn't taste bad, atleast the version I had.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 26, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Sounds like something I might like too, I'm not a fan of straight up alchohol, I always like mine frufru. And I do like cranberries.
> 
> Also eggnog doesn't taste bad, atleast the version I had.


The eggnog we have now is different than the eggnog people used to drink.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2020)

Am I eating because I'm bored?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 26, 2020)

Can my dog PLEASE stop farting on me


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 26, 2020)

i should really get a planner for 2021. im really scatterbrained and i feel like it would help alot.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 26, 2020)

Can't believe 2020 is almost over. I'm still living in July.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2020)

honestly i would prefer if he didn't call at all if he can't just text early on anyway  i don't care lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 27, 2020)

welp my Bidoof used purely for HMs on my Pokemon Diamond team is immortal. It's been my last resort so many times and it hasn't died once. It's level 11 while everyone else is practically level 30.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2020)

It's easy for coworkers to be narcissists.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2020)

i need to sell the gift reveal collectibles


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i need to sell the gift reveal collectibles


Your spares?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2020)

ngl, i wonder what kind of reputation i have on this website. i go thru phases where i come on here only to express extremely depressive, negative thoughts, while other times like now, i'm in a decent mindset. when i'm so low, i have no spatial awareness, and don't care who sees me in my sorry state, but once i'm out of it i become so self conscious. sorry to anyone who has had to read my sad posts, dang


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2020)

xara said:


> welp, looks like it’s almost time for my yearly new year’s resolution to lose weight,, only to eat a bunch of junk food the next day.


same, I'm just gonna try to make healthier choices next year lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2020)

Hopeless Opus said:


> ngl, i wonder what kind of reputation i have on this website. i go thru phases where i come on here only to express extremely depressive, negative thoughts, while other times like now, i'm in a decent mindset. when i'm so low, i have no spatial awareness, and don't care who sees me in my sorry state, but once i'm out of it i become so self conscious. sorry to anyone who has had to read my sad posts, dang


You liked my idea for an animated short thread, then legal things happened with youtube so you can't bookmark any content deemed kid friendly on that site. So thank you.


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 28, 2020)

My resolutions for this year were:
- Be confident! (Eh not rlly)
- Be less awkward! (okay I got this down)
- Focus on hobbies! (Kinda?)
- Do positive changes! (Welll I am dropping social media so I guess that works)
- Be motivated more! (Idk how to achieve this lmaooo)
- Love urself! (lmao nopeee!)

I don't think I have any resolutions for 2021 because I'm really nervous about what the future has to hold, but who knows?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> My resolutions for this year were:
> - Be confident! (Eh not rlly)
> - Be less awkward! (okay I got this down)
> - Focus on hobbies! (Kinda?)
> ...


My resolution has kept being floss daily, one year it was add mouthwash once a week.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2020)

FINALLY beat RE5! Fighting Wesker was tedious. On to beat Doom (2016)!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 28, 2020)

school ruins a child's enjoyment of learning more then it gives them one.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 28, 2020)

so I was sitting at curbside pickup for 20 minutes, which is no big deal because there were like 20 cars there, and about ten minutes in some lady pulls up next to me in her Cadillac Escalade. Five minutes later the  employee asks for my order number and on her way back to the store this so straight up what Cadillac white haired middle aged woman says:

“excuse me I’ve been waiting 90 minutes for my order I just wanna know where to get it because I’ve wasted 90 minutes and I need to get home”


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2020)

so anyway I had a magical christmas uvu


----------



## pochy (Dec 28, 2020)

just wrote a really long entry in my journal, it took me 3 hours to finish. i'm sad when most of it is negative, but i also can't afford to forget the details like i usually do :/

i also realized i'm almost out of pages to fill. 
i hope the next one i can fill with happier memories !


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Zane said:


> so anyway I had a magical christmas uvu


Can I ask how it was magical?


----------



## PrincessApple (Dec 29, 2020)

why is it HAILING in california


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 29, 2020)

idk if i like my lineup ...... it would be so cute if the star fragments were on the same line as the wands....... but that is literally impossible because of the time the different collectibles were created. and i want these feathers and not any older feathers because they aren't as cute....... ahhhhhh life is so HARD

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2020

society if we could freely place our collectibles in the lineup [picture of futuristic city that i'm too lazy to insert]


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 29, 2020)

Washable glue is sad


----------



## oak (Dec 29, 2020)

Bought my cat a leash and harness so let's see how she reacts lmao


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Can I ask how it was magical?



no kiss & tell


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 29, 2020)

there should be a hylian shield as collectible...strange idea l thought of


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2020)

ive been awake for almost 20 hours, so much for waking up early tomorrow 

but I did just get the spend the last 2-3 hours binge watching AVGN while working on my drawing so that was fun


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2020)

found some radio documentaries about music i like and stuff so gonna listen to them while doing tedious quests in aqw hehe

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020

@Reginald Fairfield yes those from the snowflakes' gifts, sold a couple but reee i need to sell all.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2020)

Plans for the 1st:

Buy a bunch of games on Nintendo eShop
Subscribe to Shudder and Crunchyroll
Order my nephew a belated Christmas gift
Give $25 each to my sister and her boyfriend as the other halves of their Christmas gift
Get 1-2 sleeves of chew
Get moccasins


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Nvm, too self-conscious...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2020)

just found out that back in 2016 Rush Limbaugh warned conservatives that Obama was giving money to lesbians so they could "take over the rural south." 
(source: trib.al/qCmCjLU)

like idek how to respond to this


----------



## deana (Dec 31, 2020)

My 1/3 cup measuring cup is missing and it's ruining my chef vibe

But seriously where did it even go


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Nothing but respect for this woman:


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

Ever stop and think how bizarre it is that people would lick envelopes to close them. Like: “here I sent you this thing that I partially covered with my saliva”!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 31, 2020)

RedPanda said:


> Ever stop and think how bizarre it is that people would lick envelopes to close them. Like: “here I sent you this thing that I partially covered with my saliva”!



I had to do that once (that or my parents were messing with me). I can still taste it on my tongue.

Also man I really want grilled cheese.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

^Grilled cheese is life!


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2021)

Hahaha wth


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2021)

More you think about it. Cosmos flowers are pricey from the shop.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2021)

I actually fell asleep without my sleeping meds last night? and woke up at a decent time today (9am)?? 

what kind of sorcery is this


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2021)

Kane said:


> Hahaha wth
> View attachment 349036


Invasion of the bots


----------



## a_b (Jan 1, 2021)

a


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)

i want to get the japan exclusive gear for splatoon 2 soooo bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2021)

a_b said:


> I just remembered mmd exists
> why is it still being updated


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 2, 2021)

I struggle too much trying to remember to say DM instead of PM and it makes me feel old.​


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2021)

i wish i was active during the tbt fair this year just so i couldve gotten those plush collectibles ;; theyre so cute but so expensive Dx


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2021)

This is my favorite video on the internet


----------



## oak (Jan 3, 2021)

My cat Lydia managed to open the upper cupboard door in the kitchen and find the bag of catnip I got them for Christmas. Her and my other cat Finnick ripped it open on the ground and they are straight vibing right now.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 3, 2021)

i wanna get all the gaming stuffffff. i wanna be the cutest gamer ever and i've got a shelf coming in to put all my gaming stuff on!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2021)

Found this woman selling native Peruvian ponchos but they are like 300+ euros each T_T I suppose that could be my saving goals.


----------



## pochy (Jan 3, 2021)

looking at and comparing bootleg nendoroids online is really fun!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2021)

2020 was a year of change, I feel 2021 will continue this trend. Make peace before its too late


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 3, 2021)

pochy said:


> looking at and comparing bootleg nendoroids online is really fun!


Bootleg stuff is fun. One of my bootleg anime sets has an anti-piracy warning.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> This is my favorite video on the internet


I suspect they are debating over whether Chicken of the Sea or Starkist is superior.

Also, respect to RGT 85:




I mean is Twitter really THAT cancerous?! Filled to the brim w/ butt-hurt people who have to ***** and complain about EVERYTHING?! They need to get a life! Okay, so some games are a bit more "mature" than others, SO. WHAT! Don't like it? DON'T PLAY IT! Don't go around imposing your selfish, cancerous viewpoints on things you don't agree w/ ! Just leave it be.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 3, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I suspect they are debating over whether Chicken of the Sea or Starkist is superior.
> 
> Also, respect to RGT 85:
> 
> ...


I don't like being in a period of moral panic.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2021)

need more plushie collectibles so it looks like I have pokémon

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021

right now i only have mareep, yamper, and growlithe


----------



## LunaLili (Jan 4, 2021)

Remembering I am going back to work the day after tomorrow and then feeling dread


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i want to get the japan exclusive gear for splatoon 2 soooo bad


same ugh. i really hate their magazine distros and stuff.

and yes @Psydye agree, just damn stay away from games you don't like .. goddamn youtube babies.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 4, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I suspect they are debating over whether Chicken of the Sea or Starkist is superior.


Things got a little heated, but in the end they were able to make up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2021)

*other families*
child: btw I'm a Democrat/Liberal
republican dad: while i dont agree with you i respect your right to think for yourself. im glad you aren't afraid of self expression.

*my family*
me: btw I'm a democrat/liberal
my republican dad: hey u self absorbed libtard


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2021)

am l crazy that l only like doing 1000 or up piece puzzles?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2021)

My sister found a photo of one of our previous cats, Moo:





and a photo of one of our current cats, Potato:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2021)

lmao patti smith i kinda thought she was cool but ey...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm prob the only person under 25 who uses 80s exercise tapes to work out 

but they're actually pretty great though! I think once I'm done w these I'm gonna move to Tae-Bo!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2021)

I believe in mercy-killing. If you believe it's more right to prolong a person's suffering than it is to end it, there's something wrong w/ you.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2021)

How the hell are people STILL confusing their/there/they're?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't want sawdust with my shake cheese

Context-
Kraft shake cheese legit has wood dust in it.
Ya know when I heard back in high school that a teacher believed dry brownie mix had bugs in it to preserve it, I did not think it could be real. But with how much not-food is in food (plastic in Kraft cheese singles, Taco Bell's taco shells being made with dog grade corn meal, not all cheese contains 100% real cheese, it only needs to be 51% real) I can see it happening.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 5, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't want sawdust with my shake cheese
> 
> Context-
> Kraft shake cheese legit has wood dust in it.
> Ya know when I heard back in high school that a teacher believed dry brownie mix had bugs in it to preserve it, I did not think it could be real. But with how much not-food is in food (plastic in Kraft cheese singles, Taco Bell's taco shells being made with dog grade corn meal, not all cheese contains 100% real cheese, it only needs to be 51% real) I can see it happening.


I think we're going back to Victorian era levels of food adultery.


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2021)

Flakiness is just about the worst trait in a friend. I'd rather someone just not talk to me at all than have them use me as a backup friend and flake on me as soon as someone/something better comes along. Idk why it's socially acceptable to be like that — if you don't want to hang out with me, no need to make plans or even be fake nice. It's just a waste of time for both of us.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 5, 2021)

I wish i could explain how to paint and use the techniques i use. i dont know how people can teach how to paint in words but i wish i could


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 6, 2021)

Candied horseradish was used to treat the bubonic plague.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2021)

Mary said:


> Flakiness is just about the worst trait in a friend. I'd rather someone just not talk to me at all than have them use me as a backup friend and flake on me as soon as someone/something better comes along. Idk why it's socially acceptable to be like that — if you don't want to hang out with me, no need to make plans or even be fake nice. It's just a waste of time for both of us.


This, I can't just stand people like it. Like either we hang out, 5 pm at the café or we do not. Don't say like "lol show up like there whenever you want" ... just admit you're a bad friend lol. Ugh.

Yeah why I'm not social either, I can't stand loose and flaky attitudes like it.


----------



## oak (Jan 6, 2021)

This year is the 10 year anniversary of me graduating high school. At least the reunion is probably cancelled due to covid woohoo. I feel so old lmao


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2021)

Gee, I had a pretty good day today! I was really productive and I I reached some personal milestones. 2021 is really looking up! I wonder what’s happening in the world... *checks news*
...
*throws phone out the window*


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

I wish I wasn't a human.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2021)

I definitely respect Gabor Mate a lot more than Jordan Petersen. He seems more compassionate.


----------



## deana (Jan 6, 2021)

oak said:


> This year is the 10 year anniversary of me graduating high school. At least the reunion is probably cancelled due to covid woohoo. I feel so old lmao


Me too! I am so relieved that we don't need to attempt some kind of crappy reunion thing due to the pandemic.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Me too! I am so relieved that we don't need to attempt some kind of crappy reunion thing due to the pandemic.


Mine is is 2022, and there's no way I'm going let alone paying to go, I still talk to the people I liked so no need.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2021)

So, like, the winter event was awesome (even though I didn’t really have time to participate) and I’m super greatful to the staff for going to all the trouble to make such fun events for us even when they don’t have to. But I just have to ask...

is no one else going to point out that typo in the banner?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2021)

I can not for the life of me understand why so many people find naive, one-dimensional, overblown voiced/personality-type anime characters so appealing! I can't stand Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Sword Art Online or anything else of that sort! Give me gritty stuffy any day! Cowboy Bebop forever.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 6, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I can not for the life of me understand why so many people find naive, one-dimensional, overblown voiced/personality-type anime characters so appealing! I can't stand Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Sword Art Online or anything else of that sort! Give me gritty stuffy any day! Cowboy Bebop forever.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 6, 2021)

I just found out that Omori is finally out and I'm so pumped to play it! Not sure if I should buy it as soon as possible or wait for a steam sale.
_Been waiting years, I don't know if I can wait another day hahaha._


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 6, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I just found out that Omori is finally out and I'm so pumped to play it! Not sure if I should buy it as soon as possible or wait for a steam sale.
> _Been waiting years, I don't know if I can wait another day hahaha._


I definitely say it's worth it! The story was much darker than I anticipated it to be though, so be warned. There is a trigger warning in the game to remind you about that too. I think the wait was worth it for such a well-made indie game.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 6, 2021



Bcat said:


> Gee, I had a pretty good day today! I was really productive and I I reached some personal milestones. 2021 is really looking up! I wonder what’s happening in the world... *checks news*
> ...
> *throws phone out the window*


Just came here to say this too. Glad I wasn't anticipating much of the future >.>


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 6, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I definitely say it's worth it! The story was much darker than I anticipated it to be though, so be warned. There is a trigger warning in the game to remind you about that too. I think the wait was worth it for such a well-made indie game.



Good to know! I'm completely fine with really dark themes and imagery myself, but I would've have recommended it to a friend who's more cautious of those things. I'll have to play it and see if it might be too much for her. Definitely peaks my interest though, so I'll be sure to grab a steam card next time I'm getting groceries. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 6, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Good to know! I'm completely fine with really dark themes and imagery myself, but I would've have recommended it to a friend who's more cautious of those things. I'll have to play it and see if it might be too much for her. Definitely peaks my interest though, so I'll be sure to grab a steam card next time I'm getting groceries. Thanks for the heads up!


Glad I could help! Also if you like Undertale, this game is a good one to check out too! However if I'm being real honest, I think I prefer Omori much more than Undertale (reasons in spoilers)



Spoiler: Probably a spoiler but check out at ur own risk



I really liked that this game doesn't end with a happy and saccharine end like Undertale, making it a much more realistic game imo. It's very morally grey if I'm being honest.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 6, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Glad I could help! Also if you like Undertale, this game is a good one to check out too! However if I'm being real honest, I think I prefer Omori much more than Undertale (reasons in spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Oh now I'm very interested. _
I am a big fan of the "Earthbound-esque" games, like Undertale/Deltarune, LISA, and OFF. With the latter two being more darker and ending with a open or morally grey ending as well, so definitely looking forward to how Omori ends compared to other similar games.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


Ed doesn't bother me though lol.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 6, 2021)

Spoiler: kinda gross-ish, but it popped up in my mind



can...can pee freeze if it's cold enough? like either in you (i doubt that) or while you're going??


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 7, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> Spoiler: kinda gross-ish, but it popped up in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> can...can pee freeze if it's cold enough? like either in you (i doubt that) or while you're going??


Yes. Hot coffee can.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2021)

okay yeah what happened yesterday is digusting but you need to stop cutting movies every 10 minutes just because "newsflash" that was like an hour old. use your other ****ing channels.


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 7, 2021)

rip pogchamp


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

i have such a big crush on my online friend but there's nothing i can do about it for a variety of reasons :-(


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 7, 2021)

I want to build an RC boat model of Redd's trawler.


----------



## pochy (Jan 7, 2021)

i cant fathom that there's only 2 chapters left of snk... i've been keeping up with the show and manga since 2014. i just read the latest one and half cried


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2021)

wow so my usps package has been here forever but i had to call if like half a month after to actually get to pay fees? sheesh.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 7, 2021)

I found someone selling Audie for approximately 100tbt.
I dont have enough.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2021)

Bcat said:


> So, like, the winter event was awesome (even though I didn’t really have time to participate) and I’m super greatful to the staff for going to all the trouble to make such fun events for us even when they don’t have to. But I just have to ask...
> 
> is no one else going to point out that typo in the banner?


I didn't notice?? I also can't find it lol


----------



## rianne (Jan 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't notice?? I also can't find it lol


ceramony

That is the typo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2021)

rianne said:


> ceramony
> 
> That is the typo


they must've fixed it cause I can't find it


----------



## rianne (Jan 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> they must've fixed it cause I can't find it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2021)

rianne said:


> View attachment 350490


ohhh okay. I don't have that banner on my version lol.



im just over here imagining what it would be like to have a calm and gentle golden retriever, and then have a feisty and playful pomeranian. I really love poms and I think if I got another dog it would be a pom, a yorkie, or a westie.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't notice?? I also can't find it lol


Lol they fixed it! It used to say “ceramony”


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2021)

Super Mario Sunshine is the most annoying game i've ever played oh my godddd


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2021)

My mouth huuuurts and I just want a poke bowl


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 8, 2021)

The reviews on Amazon make me laugh, one woman gave a pack of chocolate a bad rating cause she claimed it arrived with the contents already eaten. Nice try hon


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2021)

Because there are pregnant people in the world the average number of skeletons inside of people will always be more than one.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021

One more: reading is just staring at a dead tree and hallucinating.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 9, 2021)

its almost 1 am and i'm drinking dr pepper still
what am i doing with my life


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2021)

i want to hurry up and redecorate my room, but getting the bed is taking forever D'x


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2021)

How to be a redneck. *ahem* "FOOTBALLGUNSANDBABYJESUS!!"

..well I'll show myself the door now.


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

i get overwhelmed and stressed way too easily @_@


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 9, 2021)

Do I possibly have Hypoglycemia?

I've suspected for a few years now that I may have a blood iron or sugar issue, made worse by my period and arrival of it. But apparently waking up shaking can also be a sign of low blood sugar? Does this explain why I wake up shaking a couple of times (thou rare but it's happened often enough and impactful enough for me to remember).
My body will literally shake, then it'll be my hands for a few seconds, but while I'm shaking I can barely move, I can move like my neck but until the shaking stops I can't really move that much. Plus the shaking only last a couple of seconds (usually) and it's not strong enough to like make me fall out of bed or anythin, so it hasn't caused me obvious harm, yet.

I'm tempted to start a thread asking those with blood issues their side effects but I don't want people to tell me to go see a doctor to get tested. I do not have the money, I don't have any insurance to cover any expenses that come up, nor do I think my parents will care enough to drive me to a place to get tested.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 9, 2021)

Psydye said:


> How to be a redneck. *ahem* "FOOTBALLGUNSANDBABYJESUS!!"
> 
> ..well I'll show myself the door now.


Nascar.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2021)

shion said:


> i get overwhelmed and stressed way too easily @_@


WAYYYY too relatable!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 10, 2021)

_"Why did you kill my teacher!? WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!?!?" _


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 10, 2021)

There's something about watching audition tapes, bloopers, and those og disney channel wand bumpers that makes my heart so happy and want to work on tv/movies one day.

too bad i'm shy.


----------



## Neb (Jan 10, 2021)

If video game addiction is a real condition I definitely have it. Whenever I want to watch a TV show or read a book I just keep playing video games. Now I can only read in bed. As for TV, it’s become an bother. I have to put in a ton of focus just to boot up Netflix.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2021)

I had a dream that this forum had a raffle to win a rainbow feather and there were only 7 tickets and each ticket was 3k tbt but I WAS ON THAT ****

(even tho I actually only have like 1.3k on me atm lol)

also this would never happen but I was the only person who bought a ticket cause everyone knew I really wanted one and they really wanted me to get it, if only that would actually happen


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2021)

I really don't like small keys on phones, there was never one time l didn't have a typo on a post xD Very tiring to edit posts everytime


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 10, 2021)

Spoiler: OMORI SPOILERS!



Me looking at the memes about stairs and Mari's death after finishing Omori


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2021)

For my birthday I want a storage unit. No joke. I have waay too much stuff in my closet and my room is cluttered. I want to put stuff in the closet but there's pretty much no room. If I had a storage unit I could put all my holiday decor, furniture I don't use and just really anythin that I don't use or is taking up space. Then I could put the stuff I actually need in my closet ;-;

Also a little table for my bags and another dresser to go under my desk would be nice.

In all honesty I kinda just want to redo my room.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m tired of letting people scare me into not doing things. It’s my life to live not there’s to control.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 10, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Do I possibly have Hypoglycemia?
> 
> I've suspected for a few years now that I may have a blood iron or sugar issue, made worse by my period and arrival of it. But apparently waking up shaking can also be a sign of low blood sugar? Does this explain why I wake up shaking a couple of times (thou rare but it's happened often enough and impactful enough for me to remember).
> My body will literally shake, then it'll be my hands for a few seconds, but while I'm shaking I can barely move, I can move like my neck but until the shaking stops I can't really move that much. Plus the shaking only last a couple of seconds (usually) and it's not strong enough to like make me fall out of bed or anythin, so it hasn't caused me obvious harm, yet.
> ...


Unfortunately this is what I was going to suggest. :/ It's possible you have low iron/blood sugar, but it could also be a sign of something else. I hope you're okay, and I'm sorry you're going through this. I get dizzy spells pretty frequently so I know it can be scary.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 10, 2021)

Does anybody else get really weak hands when you wake up, and if you try to grab something your hands just won't let you?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2021)

What if you were talking to an AI online and you had no idea?
Just a random question I thought of.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 10, 2021)

So I just finished another Bruce Lee movie, and I guess there was still that momentum you get after watching an action movie since I pushed the coffee table back to my grandma pretty forcefully than I intended.

Mom: "Hey, watch it!"

Me: "Sorry, guess I've been watching way too much Bruce Lee..."


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2021)

Everyone should watch this:


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2021)

Why do atheist and Jordan Peterson YT videos always have condescending titles?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 11, 2021)

Seastar said:


> What if you were talking to an AI online and you had no idea?
> Just a random question I thought of.



I think in the long run it wouldn't make the friendship I have with them any less valid.
 If an AI was advanced enough to provide me with good company and genuine friendship then I think they would be just as real of a friend to me as a human. Maybe I'm just weird though.​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 11, 2021)

how did i put a wii disc in wrong? i've been playing wii for practically my whole life


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

did you know that most dogs can't walk backwards cus their hips will pop out of place if they do?


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 11, 2021)

Apparently I'm more motivated to draw or do something when I feel envious o-o


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> did you know that most dogs can't walk backwards cus their hips will pop out of place if they do?


dang my dog walks backwards a lot lol (tho he has good hips so it's not an issue for him)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 11, 2021)

i should find more songs to put on my go to playlist since i only have 69 songs and i blast the same 20 anyway


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 11, 2021)

Air kicking my grandma like 20 times in a row is some heavy stuff, man. Seriously, my heart's pumping. I think this is my new exercise workout from now on.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 12, 2021)

Last night I was listening to a radio station and while it was on a commercial break, I just randomly started thinking about Korn's "Make Me Bad". Then a moment later (as the commercials ended), that same exact song was played next! Now I wonder whether it was just a mere coincidence or if I unknowingly summoned it via the alleged "law of attraction" (or something like that). Come to think of it, this has happened to me a couple of times before with other songs, and it usually takes me by surprise.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2021)

You can't combat hate w/ hate...it just doesn't work.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 12, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Last night I was listening to a radio station and while it was on a commercial break, I just randomly started thinking about Korn's "Make Me Bad". Then a moment later (as the commercials ended), that same exact song was played next! Now I wonder whether it was just a mere coincidence or if I unknowingly summoned it via the alleged "law of attraction" (or something like that). Come to think of it, this has happened to me a couple of times before with other songs, and it usually takes me by surprise.



Sometimes I'll be thinking of a song while walking to my car, and when I turn it on, the same song is already playing on the radio.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 12, 2021)

How?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2021)

^^don't bother him while he pees 


I'm praying that I get down to the 177-178lb range tomorrow. been hovering around 179 because of PMS but now I'm back to my reg workouts so here's hoping!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 12, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^don't bother him while he pees
> 
> 
> I'm praying that I get down to the 177-178lb range tomorrow. been hovering around 179 because of PMS but now I'm back to my reg workouts so here's hoping!!


It's a light pole.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It's a light pole.


I SAID DON'T BOTHER HIM


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2021)

Psydye said:


> You can't combat hate w/ hate...it just doesn't work.



Agreed, unless it's an action movie. In which case, violence is usually the answer. And it's pretty badass.


----------



## Neb (Jan 13, 2021)

That “Message to the Original Game Fans” thread gave me a lot of Pokémon Sword and Shield discourse flashbacks.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 13, 2021)

Trying my best not to get involved in threads where there's drama. It's much better that way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

today's been a very bad day, honestly wish I could go to sleep and wake up somewhere far away from here.

you know it's been bad when the only thing you can eat for lunch is a few chips and nothing else.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 13, 2021)

Once again I did not receive a stimulus check

I better get that money when I do my taxes this year


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 13, 2021)

i think my stuffed animals i talk to fill in the void of real love i never received in my life


----------



## Neb (Jan 14, 2021)

I accidentally scratched my TV earlier and managed to fix it with a cloth and a little rubbing alcohol. Can’t even see the scratch anymore...


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 14, 2021)

Just fixed my sleeping schedule_ (kinda), _and here I am messing it up again by staying up pass 2am, waiting for bnha manga leaks. 

Though, it's like the only thing I've been really looking forward to these past two weeks. There's just been so much happening this past arc, no one has a clue what's next.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2021)

I had a "normal" sleeping schedule again until tonight, where I stayed up the entire night for who knows why.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

why have I yet to see a case of a murderer who was inspired by true crime documentaries, thinking they were a murder expert and wanted to test out what they've learned but got caught not long after


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2021)

splatfest tomorrow splatfest tomorrow splatfest tomorrow splatfest tomorrow splatfest tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Once again I did not receive a stimulus check
> 
> I better get that money when I do my taxes this year


I also don't receive on because I'm a student as well as a "dependent." i also cant file my own taxes because im a "dependent" and my dad can legally file my taxes under his in order to save money until ive been out of school and working for 6 months.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 14, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Just fixed my sleeping schedule_ (kinda), _and here I am messing it up again by staying up pass 2am, waiting for bnha manga leaks.
> 
> Though, it's like the only thing I've been really looking forward to these past two weeks. There's just been so much happening this past arc, no one has a clue what's next.



_Only even more pain of course, why do we think it ever ends._ 







Spoiler: rambling about bnha297 spoilers



But am I pumped for next week! Prison break, now all the villains Midoriya helped defeat run free, hero society is in shambles, Midoriya, Bakugo and Endeavor passed out and in the hospital, all the major heroes are either critically injured or dead... who the heck is going to stop these villains from rampaging right after. I'm expecting more deaths now that the heroes are way more vulnerable.

Also RIP Deku's arms, probably for good


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2021)

Lobbying = corruption.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Lobbying = corruption.


Disney used to do that all the time to extend copyright, now they probably can't afford it with one park shut down, and theaters down.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 14, 2021)

god i am so Tired of my throat being like this. i have been on this planet for 21 years and the thing to give me the most issue is my throat. i have not known peace from throat pain for too long now


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I also don't receive on because I'm a student as well as a "dependent." i also cant file my own taxes because im a "dependent" and my dad can legally file my taxes under his in order to save money until ive been out of school and working for 6 months.



I'm dependent on myself (I file myself as a dependent) and both times I was supposed to get a check I was working. I'm not in any type of school and I'm over the age of 17 (there are some stupid laws about 17 yr olds and taxes) but I never got any checks. It was said that if you didn't get your check you'd get it as part of your tax return, like it would get factored in, but I feel like some stupid bs will pop up and I won't be able to get the money I was technically supposed to get.

WAIT NO THE FIREWORKS ARE GONE NOOOOOOO
Also so are the Christmas lights oh noo


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 14, 2021)

wow i am so sad


----------



## deana (Jan 14, 2021)

I am so awkward at being the one to deliver bad news


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 14, 2021)

Omg, Nookazon is literally the best thing ever. Why didn't I use it earlier?? The UI is soo incredibly smooth and well-made; it's just perfect and makes everything so pleasant and easy. All the DIY recipes trashing my beach are finally selling like hotcakes now!


----------



## deana (Jan 15, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I am so awkward at being the one to deliver bad news



Called mom to tell her the news and then I chickened out and didn't tell her the bad news because I am SO AWKWARD, awesome


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2021)

Why you gotta put a question mark on my Angelic Pretty package slip, like I already KNOW how I am dude.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2021)

So I finished up my schedule change and whatnot with my academic advisor today. There weren't very many classes left to choose from, and some didn't fit my schedule.

I'm trying to think if there was some Biology course open... it didn't cross my mind at the time, but that would open up a great opportunity for me to yell "MITOCHONDRIA IS THE POWERHOUSE OF THE CELL!" on the first day of classes. ****. Missed opportunity...


----------



## oak (Jan 15, 2021)

My parent's neighbours finally agreed to give up their 2 dogs to my parents woohoo. My mom took them to get groomed cause the dogs faces had so many mats you couldn't even see their eyes. I wanted them to be my dogs but I already have 2 rabbits and 2 cats so I'm all set for pets lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2021)

I want to draw

But also I gotta think of stuff for this writing contest


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 16, 2021)

Watched a Jontron ep of him watching the Netflix Goop series. Gwyneth Paltrow sent staff to Jamaica to do magic mushrooms, for research?


----------



## vixened (Jan 16, 2021)

I wonder if animals understand human language


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 16, 2021)

vixenism said:


> I wonder if animals understand human language


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't understand why Sonic fans like the EU/JP version of the Sonic CD soundtrack so much more than the American one! I think both are great.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 16, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Once again I did not receive a stimulus check
> 
> I better get that money when I do my taxes this year


Same, this is what I'm hoping for as well.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2021)

I've been thinking about this all day since RinRinDoll remade it ahhhhh make it stop.









						Reuploading cuz It never got the love it deserved #originalsound #shareyourplaylist #originalsong #levelup #fyp #foryou #parody #parodysong #funny
					

95.5K Likes, 523 Comments. TikTok video from Brittany Law (@brittanythelaw): "Reuploading cuz It never got the love it deserved #originalsound #shareyourplaylist #originalsong #levelup #fyp #foryou #parody #parodysong #funny". Pockets by Brittany Law.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't look up the video of the incident that inspired Filter's "Hey Man, Nice Shot".


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 17, 2021)

I spent hours playing Splatoon 2 today because of Splatfest.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2021)

^^^same

i'm still trying to decide on what to paint my little storage bin. i was going to paint it white, but my grandpa says the paint i have will just peel right off. he says he has the right kind, but it's green, which i'm ok with depending on the shade. if it is a good green then i might paint little fruits or flowers or something on it idk.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 18, 2021)

just thinking about how isabelle is the very first amiibo and tom nook is the second even though tom nook has been in every ac game and isabelle has not 
(sorry i just really don't like isabelle lol)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 18, 2021)

Female comedians are rarely ever funny to me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

wait
palindromes
in exploding kittens
are called that because
they're taco cats
holyy craaaaap


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2021)

All around all around!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 18, 2021)

Spoiler: spoilers for little nightmares



i still don't understand why six ate the nome and not the sausage?? i get she's supposed to be like turning evil i think, but still.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2021)

Been reading this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Still only on the early part of the poetry section but I'm really digging it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2021)

^^ Sounds interesting!!

Also, I know it's half past midnight, but still. _Coffee time. _


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2021)

^ANY TIME is coffee time!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> just thinking about how isabelle is the very first amiibo and tom nook is the second even though tom nook has been in every ac game and isabelle has not
> (sorry i just really don't like isabelle lol)



Bruh same! I find Isabelle so over rated. Like, it is cute that she jingles as she walks, and I can like her unique design, but I really dislike how pushed she is to be a mascot of sorts for anythin Animal Crossing related. Plus like with popular villagers, she gets boring after a while, esp when the fandom over hypes her as well. I've seen too much Isabelle, Tom Nook is superior.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

why are pokemon names in captital letters in the older games? 



like i get it my pokemon evolved, calm down


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2021)

I just met the most sincere, most wonderful professor ever. Quite literally, my eyes were watering as he spoke to us. Those kinds of teachers get me - the most soft spoken ones with a heart of gold. I'm so happy.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 19, 2021)

I heard an Owl City song and now I'm feeling nostalgic again >.>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

what if dinosaurs resembled dragons more than we thought like we only have the bones to determine the structure, who's to say they didn't have a crap ton of cartilage and muscles that shaped their faces to be more dragon-like

I don't know how dinosaurs work


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 19, 2021)

i wonder how long pre-order bonuses have been a thing?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 19, 2021)

i'm [ ] this close to uninstalling the vent app... i feel so unsafe on there LOL


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 19, 2021)

Definitely not me questioning if i'm a gay ace instead of an aroace =|


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 19, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm [ ] this close to uninstalling the vent app... i feel so unsafe on there LOL


I haven’t heard of that app since 2013/2014 .O. Also I’ve heard that the app has been a massive train wreck around that time because the creators would constantly support big accounts that had a history of being extremely transphobic

Lastly, I think this article here sums up my thoughts and why I stopped using it. I found myself borderline using the app as a massive rage journal where everyone else can see. I was lucky enough to stop myself early on but I can’t say that for the rest of people who may have gotten off the deep end and post some borderline-triggering content on there.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

how on the actual planet earth, do people play the accordion????

like seriously that's gotta be one of the most difficult instruments to play
literally anyone who knows how will forever have my respect


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

Second day of college. It's only the beginning, but it's damn tiring. Not giving up, though. Just... damn, it's tough. Screw this, where's my damn coffee fix?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2021)

less expensive champagne is better


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony (Jan 20, 2021)

I need to cook but I have to wash the dishes first godddddd


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 20, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> less expensive champagne is better



Lol. I don't know about "better"...but, for the comparative price, it's definitely not worth it to spend a ton of money on expensive champagne. Then again...the only time I drink champagne at all is in mimosas. So...another reason not to waste the money. And, truth be told, you don't even need champagne for mimosas, you can just make a brass monkey with regular beer. It's basically the same. Hahaha.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

"What I am going to do 'bout it? I'm gonna kick her ass!"

...Is what I _really _want to say to someone. I probably will, when I get the chance.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

pokemon diamond and pearl are both so unnecessarily difficult
if i wanted a challenge, i would have got platinum


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 20, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Second day of college. It's only the beginning, but it's damn tiring. Not giving up, though. Just... damn, it's tough. Screw this, where's my damn coffee fix?


I really felt that

For me, today was already the first day back and I already felt a slight headache from fatigue in one of my classes -.-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I really felt that
> 
> For me, today was already the first day back and I already felt a slight headache from fatigue in one of my classes -.-



Damn man. Second day for me. If you don't mind me asking, you a college freshmen as well? 'Cause I am. I was just curious ;o


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

why is "lad" a male term, when it's short for lady 

(sorry it's like almost 2am and my mind is just all over the place atm)


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 20, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn man. Second day for me. If you don't mind me asking, you a college freshmen as well? 'Cause I am. I was just curious ;o


Yep! I'm a freshman too!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 20, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> pokemon diamond and pearl are both so unnecessarily difficult
> if i wanted a challenge, i would have got platinum


maybe you need a better team


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Acruoxil said:


> maybe you need a better team


lol, i can beat almost any pokemon in 1 hit with my ninetales (that boi is OP)
but i just can't figure out how to get through mount coronet, the place is like a maze (apparently dialga is through there but idk)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Lol. I don't know about "better"...but, for the comparative price, it's definitely not worth it to spend a ton of money on expensive champagne. Then again...the only time I drink champagne at all is in mimosas. So...another reason not to waste the money. And, truth be told, you don't even need champagne for mimosas, you can just make a brass monkey with regular beer. It's basically the same. Hahaha.


honestly those 20 bucks are way better than 50 bucks i can say that lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh, I'm gonma get into that abandoned college building. Even if it's the last thing I do. Even my academic advisor is on my side - she's trying to round up any staff members that would be willing to open it! 

Heh, life is good...


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

i'm starting to think i have too many amiibos 
like, i'm at a point where even my sister is telling me to stop buying them


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 21, 2021)

Spoiler: bnha298 spoilers because I just need to ramble about the boys :tm: lol



Hospital chapter! Good to see everyone that got injured is still kicking, _well besides Midoriya, he's in a coma. :'^]_
So happy to see how concern Bakugo is about him though, my favorite thing about this whole arc was the development in their relationship. Like the character development for Bakugo is just so satisfying to see. A big reason that I stopped watching anime, especially shounen, was that they all ended up feeling very same-y, but BnHA really surprised me with how good their two main characters developed/are developing.
Hope they get that heart-to-heart talk soon, because Midoriya is really working himself into an early grave by the way he's pushing himself right now.

Anyways, I'm expecting next chapter the villains are going to plan their next move, now that society has lost faith in heroes. Also, that Midoriya is going to talk to the previous OFA users while he's in that coma. Probably more backstory on AFO and OFA?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2021)

Somebody settle this bull**** argument Iim having with my mom:

Does this sentence, “It’s one of the only houses on the block that has a pool,” imply that this house is the only one on the block that has a pool?

To me, the phrase “one of the only” clearly indicates that there is more than one house on the block that has a pool. To her, it means that this house is the _only_ one that has a pool.

Am going crazy, or is she right? Because she tends to gaslight me and I don’t know any more.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Bcat said:


> Somebody settle this bull**** argument Iim having with my mom:
> 
> Does this sentence, “It’s one of the only houses on the block that has a pool,” imply that this house is the only one on the block that has a pool?
> 
> ...


so if u say "one of" that's like, one of a few

so yeah it means there is more than one or u would just say "it's the only one"

sorry to ur mum, but u are right lol


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> so if u say "one of" that's like, one of a few
> 
> so yeah it means there is more than one or u would just say "it's the only one"
> 
> sorry to ur mum, but u are right lol



Lmao I actually explained it to her a little more clearly and I could see the understanding in her eyes. She tried to backtrack and say “well, I never said it was the _only_ one. It’s just the word ‘only’ makes me think that it is.” That’s not what she said at all, but that’s the closest to her admitting she’s wrong about this that I’ll ever get.

I’ll take it! And all the petty glory that goes along with it


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 21, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I haven’t heard of that app since 2013/2014 .O. Also I’ve heard that the app has been a massive train wreck around that time because the creators would constantly support big accounts that had a history of being extremely transphobic
> 
> Lastly, I think this article here sums up my thoughts and why I stopped using it. I found myself borderline using the app as a massive rage journal where everyone else can see. I was lucky enough to stop myself early on but I can’t say that for the rest of people who may have gotten off the deep end and post some borderline-triggering content on there.



it's sad reading the article now lol... because really, vent is just one big hellhole now. yeeeup i'm pretty much done with it now. it is a rage journal for the most part but some people started using it like... an actual social media, such as twitter or something. my timeline was flooded with people just ... acting normal? which is kind of okay i guess, but the app is meant for blowing off steam. the problem i always faced was having people screenshot what i said lmao.. and also the vent staff doesn't care about people who hoard good usernames. you can make up to 15-20 accounts (not sure of the exact number, but when will you EVER need that many?) and people hoard incredible usernames and never use them. that's a huge running rampant issue on the app alongside toxic people + people who screenshot your posts to talk about you. it's just a mess, but when the app is actually used for its intention (like. actually venting.) then the staff will ban you. it just makes no sense at all lmao.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2021)

I am hilarious and I find this American.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

that video of keanu reeves calling someone breathtaking is literally one of the funniest things i've watched

i mean like imagine being called breathtaking by keanu reeves
can't even that's so funny, i love it and i wanna meet him lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 22, 2021)

Last night my manager told me I'll probably be going to night shift next schedule and I'm a tad nervous.


----------



## Holla (Jan 22, 2021)

I just heard the notification sound for The Bell Tree for the first time (I'm normally on mobile but not today) and it made me jump a little.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2021)

So uh... does anyone else like to dance around when doing laundry? 'Cause I sometimes do that. Even back when I was at home. Now I'm at my dorm, with a hamper full of clothes needing to be put away, and I'm probably gonna slide across the floor and twirl my pants in the air. It's fun! Though, to the security guard that patrols the campus at night, I'm sorry in advance if you see this through the window. 



Lady Timpani said:


> Last night my manager told me I'll probably be going to night shift next schedule and I'm a tad nervous.



Good luck lovely! I'm sure you'll do fine!  Lemme know how it goes.


----------



## Neb (Jan 23, 2021)

Looking through some old family photos made me realize something. I am the spitting image of my grandpa in his 20s. From the face shape to the glasses, he looked almost identical to me. I wonder if I'll look like him when I reach my 80s as well?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 23, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good luck lovely! I'm sure you'll do fine!  Lemme know how it goes.


Aw haha thank you! I hope school is going well for you.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 23, 2021)

aren’t birth certificates just baby receipts?
why are they called *apart*ments when they’re built *together*?
what color is a mirror?
what does water taste like?
isnt cereal just soup?


----------



## oak (Jan 23, 2021)

I can literally eat anything and my rabbit will come running to beg for a scrap. I was taking my medication and she heard the jingle of the pill bottle and wanted me to share lmao. She gave me an offended look too.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 23, 2021)

just realized that lemonade mouth premiered almost 10 years ago now.
i remember when it first came out.


----------



## Neb (Jan 23, 2021)

I get infatuated way too easily. It’s starting to creep me out.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 24, 2021)

PM5K's "Free" really makes me nostalgic for 2003...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2021)

Again, sort of just a mini rant or rationalization sort of thing here... but college is tough as hell, man. Academic wise, yes, but also the transition. Though I must say, that I am proud of myself for conquering some of my contamination fears and doubts about not being able to do some of the things here. I mean, in that respect, I kicked ass. Just gotta work on getting that academic stamina going on. It'll take time, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2021)

felt really nice deleting my NH island actually, it's not worth collecting sea creatures to completion when i almost broke my left joycon stick trying to catch the fastest  and yeah i was more or less done and that game sometimes makes me want to throw it out on the street so someone can run over it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 24, 2021)

I swear my computer heard me talk about replacing it in the next year or so because all of a sudden the trackpad is locking up on me pretty much every day. :| It's not a huge deal but it is annoying because I usually have to turn it off and back on again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2021)

My college mentality (and quite possibly the majority of college students): 

"**** THIS **** THAT **** ALL OF YA'LL LMFAO"


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 24, 2021)

So glad that I didn't ever go to college.


----------



## shion (Jan 24, 2021)

old emo music still hits


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 24, 2021)

My two braincells trying to remember derivatives in Calculus class:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2021)

Anybody use Lace Market on here?
I don't use Facebook, so I'm wondering how long it'd take to get verified on there using the email process.


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 24, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> My two braincells trying to remember derivatives in Calculus class:
> 
> View attachment 353192


today i learned you can upload mp4s directly to tbt, the more you know


----------



## oak (Jan 24, 2021)

My dad called the Old el Paso mild spice mix too spicy lmao. Never heard anything more white in my life (don't worry y'all I still love my dad and his weak tastebuds)


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 24, 2021)

i wanted to get that new persona game on the switch because i've never played a persona game before 
but my brother said i can't get it because he hasn't finished his persona 5 game

am i crazy or does that make literally zero sense???


----------



## Seastar (Jan 24, 2021)

Taking care of Tamagotchis does not go well with constantly wearing headphones.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i wanted to get that new persona game on the switch because i've never played a persona game before
> but my brother said i can't get it because he hasn't finished his persona 5 game
> 
> am i crazy or does that make literally zero sense???


umm i suppose they kinda hang out together but uhh i wonder why you can't get it?!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 25, 2021)

The music of Yoshi Star Galaxy complete with the SMG2 sound affects haven't left my brain all day. It will forever be engraved into my memories.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 25, 2021)

miiiiiiinecraft i wanna play minecraft


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2021)

To get the full college experience, one must eat ramen at one o'clock in the morning. 

And this is precisely what I'm about to do. Cheers.


----------



## deana (Jan 26, 2021)

I am very unprepared for how cold it is today ￼


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 26, 2021)

It's finally snowing...but, it's such a pathetic amount that it almost makes me more depressed than if it hadn't done anything at all.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 26, 2021)

why does everything make me gassy lately


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

"A girl that has an obsession with stuffed animals is a girl you should date/marry."

me:






(fr tho I'm obsessed, this isn't even all of my webkinz or any of my beanie babies. someone pls help lmao)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 26, 2021)

man how come i want to play we cheer 2 again

why am i forever stuck in 2008? i'm not complaining, it's great, but i'm confused on why i was teleported back to that year


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

why isn't the emperor's new school on disney+
i'm out of tv shows to watch lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

I really hope this new update for ACNH prompts the staff to release some new feather collectibles!! I really love the feathers


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> why isn't the emperor's new school on disney+
> i'm out of tv shows to watch lol


Is Buzz Lightyear of Star Command or So Weird on there?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is Buzz Lightyear of Star Command or So Weird on there?


so weird is, i never heard of that
also buzz lightyear is not, that's pretty weird considering the amount of toy story content lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> so weird is, i never heard of that
> also buzz lightyear is not, that's pretty weird considering the amount of toy story content lol


It's kind of like a kid's version of X-files, but the main character is a kid on a Mackenzie Phillips tour bus.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It's kind of like a kid's version of X-files, but the main character is a kid on a Mackenzie Phillips tour bus.


ah i see, well i was born in 2001 so i don't actually know what the x-files is either


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> ah i see, well i was born in 2001 so i don't actually know what the x-files is either


Supernatural investigation, some suspense.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

i really want a sari but they're well expensive 
i need to stop spending money on random things


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2021)

I would love to make my own fursuit ;w;


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

lol i keep showing up on this thread soz haha

but like i've been laying on the floor for 2 whole hours, bruh it felt like 10 minutes


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 27, 2021)

i have no place to vent. i feel like i'm losing my mind.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 27, 2021)

What?!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2021)

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS GODDAMN INCOMPLETE ASSIGNMENT THAT'S BEEN PLAGUING ME SINCE FIRST SEMESTER. TONIGHT. 

I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS AND BULL**** MY WAY THROUGH!!!1!1!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 27, 2021)

Not really feeling in the mood for anything right now...



Dawnpiplup said:


> I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS GODDAMN INCOMPLETE ASSIGNMENT THAT'S BEEN PLAGUING ME SINCE FIRST SEMESTER. TONIGHT.
> 
> I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS AND BULL**** MY WAY THROUGH!!!1!1!



Damn, bro. If you need help, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2021)

The face of someone who lobbies, owns Wall Street, belongs to the Illuminati and probably supports the military-industrial complex and the War on Drugs:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 28, 2021)

Psydye said:


> The face of someone who lobbies, owns Wall Street, belongs to the Illuminati and probably supports the military-industrial complex and the War on Drugs:


His name is even Rich Uncle Pennybags smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS GODDAMN INCOMPLETE ASSIGNMENT THAT'S BEEN PLAGUING ME SINCE FIRST SEMESTER. TONIGHT.
> 
> I AM GOING TO FINISH THIS AND BULL**** MY WAY THROUGH!!!1!1!


well if you're gonna go at it might as well bs your way through, it's proven effective I've done it many times


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2021)

i think that being abandoned or pushed away from every person i've ever cared about is going to be my villain origin story. and i really sincerely mean that.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Not really feeling in the mood for anything right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, bro. If you need help, don't hesitate to let me know.



Thank you! I hope I didn't get you too concerned with that post - hat was just sort of my way of getting motivated LOL. I finished the essay though, for better or for worse haha.   

Also yo feel free to reach out to me if you need anything too, okay? Hopefully today has been better


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

is 3am late at night or early in the morning???


----------



## xara (Jan 29, 2021)

why do we have the same body


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 29, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> is 3am late at night or early in the morning???



I think _technically_ it would be in the morning since it uses AM and not PM.
All AM ending times are considered morning even though it's kind of weird to think 1 AM is in the morning.​


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 29, 2021)

Will anyone ever like me as more than just a friend...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm lowkey about to cut my hair today lmaooo


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2021)

Damn it, Dave! Come on, so we can play Terraria lol!


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 29, 2021)

think i might have a little bit of a game buying problem...
in the last month i've bought:
Stick fight
every single half life (theres like 8 games here lol)
code vein
dbz kakarot
kerbal space program
persona 4 golden
south park stick of truth
metal gear rising
all 3 wolfensteins
^all these were from the steam winter sale and only ended up costing a little over 90 altogether
then after the winter sale:
yakuza kiwami 2
earth defense force 4.1
^from key sites so again, saved a lot of money
resident evil 2 remake
persona 5 (on ps4 )
^ these two were both like 60% off so yeah, not a big deal
and finally,
the yakuza remastered collection (3 thru 5)
^ i got this for half price only because i had leftover change on my steam wallet
all in all i didn't pay full price for a single one of these games but im pretty sure it comes out to close to 300 bucks... or more. i think its becoming compulsive, i dont really even have time to play all these games but i bought them anyway. i guess having a competent gaming pc after so much time really does something to a person


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2021)

^Believe me, you're not the only one! The amount of games I buy when they're on sale is quite ridiculous...a lot of them I haven't even beaten yet! I'm getting there though. Thing is there' STILL so many more games I want play!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 29, 2021)

i wish it was more affordable to be eco friendly. i'd like to be vegan and use more environmentally friendly products, but it's just not in my budget to do so. i do what i can here and there (plant a lot of bee friendly flowers, throw away litter, etc.), but i'd love to do so much more.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow when I have to water all my INDOOR plants, it seems like I have more than I realize.

This ofcourse doesn't mean I'm going to stop buying plants thou. I love seeing my collection grow. I do wish spiders wouldn't make their homes in my plants but that is kinda what I get for not killing them sooner. Cause I am chicken


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2021)

ofc when my dad saw my hair (which btw I LITERALLY just had cut, not styled yet) he was like "who cut your hair?" and I said "I did?" and he's like "I can tell, jesus christ"

like would it be impolite to actually tell my dad to **** off?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ofc when my dad saw my hair (which btw I LITERALLY just had cut, not styled yet) he was like "who cut your hair?" and I said "I did?" and he's like "I can tell, jesus christ"
> 
> like would it be impolite to actually tell my dad to **** off?


tbh i get pretty annoyed with my parents sometimes but i just go off to my room and complain to my sister to let my anger out because shouting or talking back to them would just make things worse
it's so annoying but i guess it's just one of those things u gotta put up with 

also it's weird because i cut my hair yesterday morning and literally nobody in my house has noticed yet 
unless they have and just haven't pointed it out yet...


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 29, 2021)

Youtube randomly decided to recommend me a video about these things and I just got nostalgic whiplash






You know, they should totally bring the I-Dog back again especially since we now have the technology for smaller and better sounding speakers with bluetooth


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2021)

Chris Chan's merge is happening soon.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

why is clay naked on his poster 



is nintendo ok


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2021)

Happy bday to my boy Phil Collins


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 30, 2021)

Was just chilling, minding my own business when all of a sudden some desperate gay stranger walks up to me and starts talking dirty to me. He then tried to persuade me to get into his car, but luck wasn't on his side. The whole thing was both awkward and amusing.


----------



## arikins (Jan 30, 2021)

to let myself have a mental breakdown in the street or to not let myself have a mental breakdown in the street


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2021)

2 words:
domo animate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2021)

I love my cat Mr. Feef ☺

(aka felix)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2021)

people who eat potatoes without butter/sauce or anything... why lol


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2021)

Square pizza cut is cute but wow is it always so messy for me.


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2021)

It's never enough, is it? -____-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm literally boutta be turning in that short story thing at the very last second


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2021)

The random memory of me and my siblings buying Mario Party 9 for my dad's birthday in 2012 came to my mind. It's funny now that I look back on it because I seriously think we bough it for him just so we could play it ourselves without him.
(although i regret the decision now because it's one of my least favorite mario party games :|)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 1, 2021)

Was recently looking at a list of albums whose covers people had tried to draw on ms paint, and this one from The Stooges just made me burst out in laughter. It's actually not bad, but Iggy's face looks all "droopy" and disgruntled.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

I can't stop writing now, it's almost 2am and I'm at 2900 words and I can't stop but I'm so tired lmaoo


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2021)

Still dunno how this post was aimed at another member of this site SMH

Was only venting about someone irl in the WBY thread wasn't even quoting a single person. I post something without context and get **** for it


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

nerds sweets are so gross, i've only just tried them and it literally tasted like pure sugar
haribo is the superior sweet!

maybe it would have been nicer if i was younger but my mum never let me have them


----------



## oak (Feb 1, 2021)

My mom asked me today what the difference between a lesbian and a **** is. We normally minimally talk about gay stuff cause she gets weird so hopefully this means she's getting comfortable with the idea. She supports me and my partner completely but she still can't help but feel a little weird about it. At least she's actively trying to learn and get better. Good job mom.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

oak said:


> My mom asked me today what the difference between a lesbian and a **** is. We normally minimally talk about gay stuff cause she gets weird so hopefully this means she's getting comfortable with the idea. She supports me and my partner completely but she still can't help but feel a little weird about it. At least she's actively trying to learn and get better. Good job mom.


that's so cute but i gotta ask because i'm pretty stupid tbh
what does **** mean? i've never heard of that before


----------



## oak (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> that's so cute but i gotta ask because i'm pretty stupid tbh
> what does **** mean? i've never heard of that before


It's all good, I'm not the best at teaching people things cause I'm not the best at words but google perfectly captured it for me: "The term ****** is a slang term, used as a noun meaning lesbian and as an adjective describing things associated with lesbianism. It originated as a homophobic and misogynistic slur for a masculine, butch, or androgynous girl or woman". 

I had people in high school calling me a **** in a negative way so I personally don't use it, but others have reclaimed the word in a positive way and identify as a ****.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

oak said:


> It's all good, I'm not the best at teaching people things cause I'm not the best at words but google perfectly captured it for me: "The term ****** is a slang term, used as a noun meaning lesbian and as an adjective describing things associated with lesbianism. It originated as a homophobic and misogynistic slur for a masculine, butch, or androgynous girl or woman".
> 
> I had people in high school calling me a **** in a negative way so I personally don't use it, but others have reclaimed the word in a positive way and identify as a ****.


ah i see ty for explaining, when it comes to lgbt+ i try to be as supportive as i can but if i'm honest, i don't really understand what a lot of the terms mean since my school refused to teach it
in fact i got sent home one time for asking if they could teach it

sorry people insulted u like that 
i might avoid using it since it's supposed to be insulting and i don't really like that there are words like that 
unless someone is using it in a positive way then that's fine ☆


----------



## oak (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> ah i see ty for explaining, when it comes to lgbt+ i try to be as supportive as i can but if i'm honest, i don't really understand what a lot of the terms mean since my school refused to teach it
> in fact i got sent home one time for asking if they could teach it
> 
> sorry people insulted u like that
> ...


Everyone learns at their own pace so I wouldn't stress too much. Your school sounds terrible though, I can't believe they wouldn't even let you ask questions. But yes I would avoid using the word **** since everyone feels differently about it.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

are dj k.k. and k.k. slider the same dog?


----------



## Mezzanine (Feb 2, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 2, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> Lmao at all the people who were saying " Nintendo Online is fair cause they gotta pay for their server costs!!"
> 
> Word comes out today that Nintendo was relying on an 18 year old networking setup and Splatoon had an unused function to check if it was running on Windows 98. But yeah, tell me how that $20 a year isn't just a cashgrab.


Ok that is horrible and only made my feelings for Nintendo ever worse.

This page is 1666 lol


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

honestly my sister has explained the problem with nintendo switch online to me multiple times and i still do not understand it in the slightest
just an example of how dumb i am irl


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2021)

There's a problem w/ Nintendo Switch Online? Anyways I can NOT wait for my packpages to arrive. Ordered these 2 books:


Spoiler










and
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, ordered this board/card game:


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes there is, it's basically the same as 3DS bad connections and we have to pay for it cause "lol bandwagon jump" from their side and it's incredibly unstable.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2021)

Ah. Makes sense I guess. I never really had to use it for anything though other than paying to play some SNES games but that doesn't bother me 'cause it's only a few bucks a month.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Ah. Makes sense I guess. I never really had to use it for anything though other than paying to play some SNES games but that doesn't bother me 'cause it's only a few bucks a month.


Yeah I do play a lot of Splatoon 2/Tetris 99/formerly some ACNH online it's as bad, so yeah be glad you don't do it regularly. I'd gladly pay for it if they could fix it but nooo. Well at least it's their own servers and not 3rd party like ds and wii.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> are dj k.k. and k.k. slider the same dog?


I figured it would be obvious lol 
(jk, yes they're the same)


I put on two kinda tight sports bras and I guess they do the trick well enough. better than just wearing a reg bra lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 2, 2021)

Kane said:


> View attachment 354013
> Still dunno how this post was aimed at another member of this site SMH
> 
> Was only venting about someone irl in the WBY thread wasn't even quoting a single person. I post something without context and get **** for it



Probably just a misunderstanding on their part (maybe contacting them would help clear things up). Either way, in my short time here I've personally found out that the rules of this forum are kind of strict (have gotten warnings/bans for the slightest things).

Also, this post just reminded me that last year in November I too received a warning for alleged "rude behavior" (got banned for various days, and the point I received for it still doesn't expire until the end of this month).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

yeah the site's a bit weird with warnings considering how lax it is generally i agree.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 2, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> Youtube randomly decided to recommend me a video about these things and I just got nostalgic whiplash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it the one on the history of them? i got recommended that too! is it any good to watch (toys are a special interest of mine)?


i think spotify uped the amount of ads that play on their phone and pc apps. i swear i'm getting so many more ads then usual lately. anyone else?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

omg i-dogs i remember neopet having some crazy game with one haha xD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2021)

It feels good to finally let go and release everything


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

^^ brujhhh 


I'm all decked out for valentine's day


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

bruh it's like 3am and i'm sooo tired but my sister is visiting and she just put diary of a wimpy kid 2 on and won't let me go to bed


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruh it's like 3am and i'm sooo tired but my sister is visiting and she just put diary of a wimpy kid 2 on and won't let me go to bed


I wonder how she'd react to Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 3, 2021)

This place is dead'er than a doorknob.

Also have noticed that some of the regulars from last year whom I liked and occasionally talked to have mysteriously disappeared (?). Well, wherever they may be, I hope they're doing alright.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> This place is dead'er than a doorknob.
> 
> Also have noticed that some of the regulars from last year whom I liked and occasionally talked to have mysteriously disappeared (?). Well, wherever they may be, I hope they're doing alright.


It's a little more active earlier. Used to be more active.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wonder how she'd react to Grave of the Fireflies.


she loves grave of the fireflies, i've never seen it because my mum won't allow me to watch it lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> she loves grave of the fireflies, i've never seen it because my mum won't allow me to watch it lol


It is very depressing to those sympathetic to the certain characters.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2021)

If I were the last man on Earth I would just let humanity die off...I ain't procreating for **** LOL!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

man i really wanna work more hours but i don't think i can


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

my sister just left and she forgot her shrek 2 frisbee

also i reallllllly want a pet goat


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

My mom literally just suggested I'd patch my boot with a period pad I can't


----------



## oak (Feb 3, 2021)

Some lady at work has the words "longshore goddess" tattooed on her arm and I literally cringed. I wouldn't even stick a longshoreman bumper sticker to my car lmao.


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 3, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> Lmao at all the people who were saying " Nintendo Online is fair cause they gotta pay for their server costs!!"
> 
> Word comes out today that Nintendo was relying on an 18 year old networking setup and Splatoon had an unused function to check if it was running on Windows 98. But yeah, tell me how that $20 a year isn't just a cashgrab.


I really just don't like how it was implemented on ACNH. The fact that features that used to be free like on NL now cost a subscription is kinda sucky ngl. Not to mention there's a lot less features in NH is just another salt in the wound.



SmoochsPLH said:


> is it the one on the history of them? i got recommended that too! is it any good to watch (toys are a special interest of mine)?


I'd say go watch them, as they can be very interesting videos to watch to burn time lol


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 3, 2021)

Also I'm actually thinking of coming back and using tumblr now that all the really weird people migrated to Twitter


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 3, 2021)

I want a pet fox but they’re not legal here and i’m not moving to New York City. Think I could get away with hiding one?

 “excuse me ma’am this is our monthly fox search of the neighborho-“ “Yeah no foxes here BYE”
if this happened, with my luck, the fox would have probably come right up to the door and looked at the police officer right in the eyes lmaoo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2021)

I now have enough bells to purchase an item or two from the shop, but to be honest, nothing there really interests me (eh, I guess I'll just keep on saving them).

EDIT: Just noticed that I got post #33,333! (Do I win anything?)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> I now have enough bells to purchase an item or two from the shop, but to be honest, nothing there really interests me (eh, I guess I'll just keep on saving them).
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed that I got post #33,333! (Do I win anything?)


considering i don't get stuff for having the #1 most posts for years i doubt it lol


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2021)

_"I've tried listening to some of the music you like. It's just 80s New Romantic crap regurgitatated with **** drum beats."_

I'm dead. My Dad completely nailed my taste in music on the head.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 4, 2021)

is it possible to ruin my own day by saying owo
owo

my disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

legit can't stop thinking about this conversation 




like, great but which one?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 5, 2021)

At the beginning and end, guy looks like Lucille Bluth from Arrested Development.


----------



## Clock (Feb 5, 2021)

I haven't play NH since December 23, I feel like I should play it sometime, since its been a while


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

the route 209 music from pokemon diamond & pearl is so lit
i love game soundtracks aha


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2021)

Had to get an X-ray and while it was happening, the machine started beeping Beethoven's Für Elise which felt a bit unsettling. If I get a rice cooker and it plays a tune when it finishes cooking, that's kind of cute. It's a different feeling when the strange medical machine starts singing.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

i just found out my sister's boyfriend puts haribo cola bottles in his energy drinks and i've never been more disturbed in my life


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

^Had to look up what "Haribo cola bottles" were, and I can't say they look very appetizing to me, ha ha.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 6, 2021)

I can't believe they did what they did on WandaVision, my mind is still in bits from this weeks episode.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> ^Had to look up what "Haribo cola bottles" were, and I can't say they look very appetizing to me, ha ha.


have u not heard of haribo? are they only in the uk? i thought they were everywhere
oof the more u know

anyway the cola bottles are alright, not the best haribo sweet but i'll eat em
i love eating sweets, they're so nice but i will NOT put them in drinks because that's gross


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2021)

nah haribo is in like germany, denmark, sweden whatnot lol might be less outside Europe though.

if it's those dual colored small ones i'd skip though


----------



## oak (Feb 6, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> have u not heard of haribo? are they only in the uk? i thought they were everywhere
> oof the more u know
> 
> anyway the cola bottles are alright, not the best haribo sweet but i'll eat em
> i love eating sweets, they're so nice but i will NOT put them in drinks because that's gross


I see haribo's in the city where I live here in Canada. Probably not in small towns though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2021)

Spoiler: just rehashing what i said in a different thread



went to see my therapist yesterday for the first time since like August and every time I see her she finds a way to ask me something like "have you found a boyfriend yet?" or "are you interested in that kind of relationship?"

well yeah I am, I don't wanna go through my whole life being alone. I would prob end up being a shut in and I don't want that to happen. but being aro/ace makes it really difficult and complicated. plus im just super awkward in general when it comes to flirting and that "I love you, I love you more" stuff and the thought of being really lovey dovey w someone kinda makes me sick lol.

but then I get kinda jealous when others talk about spending time w the person they're dating and I just think damn that could be me, prob never will be tho


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> have u not heard of haribo? are they only in the uk? i thought they were everywhere
> oof the more u know
> 
> anyway the cola bottles are alright, not the best haribo sweet but i'll eat em
> i love eating sweets, they're so nice but i will NOT put them in drinks because that's gross



Looking up at that brand further, I think I may have actually heard of it before, particularly due to its gummy bears (although I wasn't ever aware of those coke bottles). I think they might also be available outside the UK, but probably not everywhere. I like candies/sweets too, but if they contain certain Ingredients (like high fructose corn syrup) I'll just plain refuse to eat them, ha.

I'd agree that putting gummies or candies in drinks sounds kind of weird though, and have actually never heard of anyone doing so before you mentioned it.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Looking up at that brand further, I think I may have actually heard of it before, particularly due to its gummy bears (although I wasn't ever aware of those coke bottles). I think they might also be available outside the UK, but probably not everywhere. I like candies/sweets too, but if they contain certain Ingredients (like high fructose corn syrup) I'll just plain refuse to eat them, ha.
> 
> I'd agree that putting gummies or candies in drinks sounds kind of weird though, and have actually never heard of anyone doing so before you mentioned it.


honestly i'm such a child lol
i don't pay much attention to ingredients, i just see sweets and i buy them


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> honestly i'm such a child lol
> i don't pay much attention to ingredients, i just see sweets and i buy them



Don't worry, we all have our weaknesses. Almost everyone I know in real life (including individuals who are middle-aged) also don't bother much with the ingredients, ha ha.



xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: just rehashing what i said in a different thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to your profile, you are only 21. If so, then you still have plenty of time to find someone (maybe just keep "working on yourself" in the meantime).

Sorry that I don't have better advice for ya.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> According to your profile, you are only 21. If so, then you still have plenty of time to find someone (maybe just keep "working on yourself" in the meantime).
> 
> Sorry that I don't have better advice for ya.


I am 21, I'll be 22 in June. I'm just perplexed cause all my friends have been dating since they were like 13 and though as a kid I never cared for saying I kinda do moreso now. I think my problem is my standards are too high, I never wanted to end up like a lot of ppl who are unhappy in their relationship (my friend constantly tells me she hates her boyfriend?? and my parents are currently in a very unhappy marriage, I think they're only staying together for tax purposes.)

I think by some chance if I gathered the courage to tell my friend I liked him that he wouldn't be rude like that to me. I've known him for four years and he's very sweet and funny and we have the same interests. we've always gotten along and if we argued we always came bacj to our senses and apologized. idk man.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 6, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Looking up at that brand further, I think I may have actually heard of it before, particularly due to its gummy bears (although I wasn't ever aware of those coke bottles). I think they might also be available outside the UK, but probably not everywhere. I like candies/sweets too, but if they contain certain Ingredients (like high fructose corn syrup) I'll just plain refuse to eat them, ha.
> 
> I'd agree that putting gummies or candies in drinks sounds kind of weird though, and have actually never heard of anyone doing so before you mentioned it.


Sugar free gummies have a strong laxative effect.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

is a pizza a sandwich


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 6, 2021)

i need 4-ply, 4-ply, 4-ply, when i cry


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

Damn it, internet is currently slow and this website is acting all wonky for me right now.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I am 21, I'll be 22 in June. I'm just perplexed cause all my friends have been dating since they were like 13 and though as a kid I never cared for saying I kinda do moreso now. I think my problem is my standards are too high, I never wanted to end up like a lot of ppl who are unhappy in their relationship (my friend constantly tells me she hates her boyfriend?? and my parents are currently in a very unhappy marriage, I think they're only staying together for tax purposes.)
> 
> I think by some chance if I gathered the courage to tell my friend I liked him that he wouldn't be rude like that to me. I've known him for four years and he's very sweet and funny and we have the same interests. we've always gotten along and if we argued we always came bacj to our senses and apologized. idk man.



Nothing wrong with having standards, but yeah, if they're too high or unrealistic then that could possibly hinder things. I think I know what you mean; I myself have known and seen a share of people who had a "significant other" but were still miserable!

Mustering up enough confidence to confess that kind of thing to someone can definitely be nerve-racking, but it's still worth a shot! (That "_you miss 100℅ of all the shots you don't take_" saying just suddenly came to mind).


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

bruhh i just saw gameplay from the new story of seasons game and i need it sooo bad
my mum won't let me pre-order it but the bundle is currently on sale and i'm the one paying for it to be fair


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is a pizza a sandwich


Maybe open faced. Would a calezone be a dumpling?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 7, 2021)

I despise how Quora doesn't allow you to view more than one topic/question at a time unless you create an account with them or sign in through Google/Facebook.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Nothing wrong with having standards, but yeah, if they're too high or unrealistic then that could possibly hinder things. I think I know what you mean; I myself have known and seen a share of people who had a "significant other" but were still miserable!
> 
> Mustering up enough confidence to confess that kind of thing to someone can definitely be nerve-racking, but it's still worth a shot! (That "_you miss 100℅ of all the shots you don't take_" saying just suddenly came to mind).



Yeah basically this. I mean it's good being picky and stand up for yourself, but yeah it can and probably will be a hinder if you can't accept changes or certain stuff, we're most likely never the same throughout years. I haven't had the best dates/relationships in the end/looking back but I definitely learned my lessons and, yeah worth a shot indeed.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021



Autumn Rain said:


> I despise how Quora doesn't allow you to view more than one topic/question at a time unless you create an account with them or sign in through Google/Facebook.


YES THIS IS SO ANNOYING. I have gmail for games n stuff but I do not care using it for this


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 7, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> I despise how Quora doesn't allow you to view more than one topic/question at a time unless you create an account with them or sign in through Google/Facebook.



Life hack: Opening a private window resets the counter. 
Enjoy your unlimited browsing. 

It is absolutely a pain in the bum to have to even do this to begin with but it's better than being locked out at least.​


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

my dad just put a video of an octopus on the TV and i couldn't even look at it
i hate octopuses, they're so gross


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2021)

Saw a snow dog someone had made in their yard and my dog started trying to walk up to it to square up because he thought it was real.  I love my dumb boy.


----------



## oak (Feb 7, 2021)

There's these people who stand around the busiest intersection in the city with signs that say "THE RAPTURE IS COMING, ARE YOU READY". I see them every week and I've lived here for 4 years. Maybe they should be more specific timeline wise lol. That's a lot of time and dedication trying to scare people. They should get new signs that say "JESUS LOVES YOU" or something a little less ominous.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

i just found out my dad was originally going to call me priya but my mum said no 

my name's pretty basic tbh, i would have loved to be called priya


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 8, 2021)

Just caught TBT at a time where there were only 25 people online.
I think that's the least I've ever seen. 

Why do I even pay attention to this?​


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

if a pregnant woman swims she is a human submarine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2021)

I would pay good money to see this


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2021)

Was talking to a classmate of mine. Some of the conversation went like this:

Her: "Hey, you wanna be my partner for the French oral exam?"
Me: "You want ME to be your partner? ...I'm gonna get you a bad grade."
Her: "Nah, I don't think you will!"

... Well, I warned her LMAO

I will study harder though hopefully, knowing that it'll bomb both of our asses if I don't put some studying into it. ;3


----------



## Velo (Feb 8, 2021)

WHY is it so cold in here all the time? I can't possibly be the only human in this office building who feels like it's freezing, right?? I mean it's legit like in the 60s in here. I've got so many sweaters on, which is comfy, but I just don't want to be cold all the time. Guess I'll get ANOTHER cup of hot tea, sobs.


----------



## deana (Feb 8, 2021)

I had a dream about a guy that I work with and you know how in your dreams people don't look like themselves but you know who they are? Well I was kinda thinking about that but then I realized... I've never actually seen this man's face. He only started at work this fall and we have to wear masks the whole time at work. So yeah that was sort of bizarre.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 8, 2021)

i had frita moving out, but no one wanted her so she went to the void. then i couldn't get any of my dreamies so i was gonna have a random move in. 

before a random moved in i had a small thought of "what if i get pietro?", but that's all it was. i've never even wanted him, it just ran through my brain and then left.

guess who's the random move in. ;w; the game...it knows!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i had frita moving out, but no one wanted her so she went to the void. then i couldn't get any of my dreamies so i was gonna have a random move in.
> 
> before a random moved in i had a small thought of "what if i get pietro?", but that's all it was. i've never even wanted him, it just ran through my brain and then left.
> 
> guess who's the random move in. ;w; the game...it knows!!


pietro is amazing you won't be disappointed 



I have to call a psychiatrist today or tomorrow and schedule an appt so I can hopefully get on a medication that actually helps with depression. been on two different ones and neither helped, or if they did it wasn't enough. I'm pretty positive the reason why I can't pay attention to reading or remember anything at all is because I've basically had chronic depression for at least 8-10+ years. idek what it feels like to function like a normal person lmao.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2021)

I wonder why the "Name a random person!" thread was locked. Everyone seemed to be on topic and there was no arguing or anything, so...

Whatever.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> I wonder why the "Name a random person!" thread was locked. Everyone seemed to be on topic and there was no arguing or anything, so...
> 
> Whatever.


huh i didn't notice til u mentioned, maybe someone named a person they knew? 
idk that's weird it was locked


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 8, 2021)

i've been playing club penguin rewritten for years, and for some reason he nostalgia is just now hitting.
why does life work like this?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> I wonder why the "Name a random person!" thread was locked. Everyone seemed to be on topic and there was no arguing or anything, so...
> 
> Whatever.


pretty positive it's because people were just saying random names and there was really no basis to it. the staff on this forum has a strict policy regarding repetitive posting and spam. im surprised it took them this long to close it.


one of my favorite spongebob quotes is when Swuidward says "why do today what you can put off til tomorrow?" and then mr krabs says "what is today but yesterday's tomorrow?" and I never understood it as a kid but bruh that's some deep stuff


----------



## Clock (Feb 8, 2021)

Could use a new avatar, here, but I'm semi active


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 8, 2021)

If I let Soleil leave, is anyone going to want her? I love her so much, she's so underappreciated and does not deserve to be voided. But I am dying for new villager and half of mine are never leaving and two are new and I'm still earning their pictures.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## xara (Feb 8, 2021)

clingy


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2021)

It has been almost a year since I’ve been out of martial arts due to COVID-19.  I swear, if I wasn’t going to the gym recently I’d probably be going crazy over the lack of physical activity.  Lmao


----------



## oak (Feb 9, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> If I let Soleil leave, is anyone going to want her? I love her so much, she's so underappreciated and does not deserve to be voided. But I am dying for new villager and half of mine are never leaving and two are new and I'm still earning their pictures.


I had to void my Soleil months ago cause I was ready for a new snooty. It hurt cause I was attached to her but I had her since the beginning of the game. Don't feel bad for wanting to try new villagers!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2021)

i really hate Trump lmao


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2021)

me for literally _years_; i love skye so much 
also me; what if i just,, let her move out,,

dhssbsj my dreamie list is constantly shifting and _for what_,,


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 9, 2021)

dragonflies are like little living helicopters


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2021)

okay like, good game website having a 90s layout and so many spelling errors not buying from ya sorry


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

HHD is my favourite ac game but i'm actually ready to shoot it into the sun


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2021)

What happened to all that LaCroix I bought from a salvage store left at my old house.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 9, 2021)

why do honey stirrers (is that a word???) have the little incaved stripes? is there a purpose to them aside from resembling bee stripes?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2021)

_*tfw you’ve literally been waiting weeks for your last villager to move out so you can have all your dreamies, and someone else asks to move out instead.*_
-________-


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2021)

Shhh... Everyone's sleeping right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2021)

Snowesque said:


> What happened to all that LaCroix I bought from a salvage store left at my old house.


Edina Monsoon stole it.

also if people could stop giving legit credit to zoomer influencers that'd be nice...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

snake said this and i instantly thought frozone lol




also almost everyone has mentioned there's new dialogue in NH but i haven't had any


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

someone on this site could be immortal and not know it yet


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Nefarious (Feb 11, 2021)

Even being a lurker in a fandom is exhausting. The recent chapters of My Hero has been pitting Endeavor fans with anti Endeavors against each other hard. It’s difficult to scroll past it when that’s all anyone is arguing about in the tags.

The Todoroki family story is interesting and Enji’s character is so complex it’s a shame that unbias analysis/speculations are so rare to find right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2021)

every time I take this test I inch further and further to the left lol


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

idk what's going on with pokemon's youtube account but virtual post malone is gonna give me nightmares


----------



## deana (Feb 11, 2021)

Me: okay time to leave the house! 
My phone: ***EXTREME COLD warning*** 
Lovely


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 11, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Me: okay time to leave the house!
> My phone: ***EXTREME COLD warning***
> Lovely


Wow, phones do that? I live where it’s pretty much sunny the whole year and I’ve never had to experience that before.

On another note, don’t you just love it when you pour your soul into studying for an exam only to just fail it miserably?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2021)

^What was the exam about? (If you don't mind someone asking).


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 11, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> ^What was the exam about? (If you don't mind someone asking).


I’m taking General Chemistry that deals with qualitive analysis at my local community college. I was pretty sure I understood the material well and studied for hours. I took the exam yesterday and it just was not good. Luckily I think the first exam doesn’t count towards the overall cumulative grade so I’m really thankful about that.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2021)

My mother ended up seeing the artwork (by @Plume) that I use as my avatar on here. Her reaction?_ "That looks like you! Except you're not blond anymore. Why are you hugging a chicken?" _I tried to explain Animal Crossing and villagers to her but she didn't understand.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2021)

I was walking outside thinking "What's that noise?" then realizing it was my wet, now frozen hair clanking into each other?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 11, 2021)

Why don't the Story of Seasons games ever let us marry any of the moms


----------



## oranje (Feb 11, 2021)

Wish my family were farmers/owned a nursery. I feel like I'd be pretty happy working with plants.  I want to work with plants!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm seriously considering going to grad school for library and information science but idk if I'd just want to be a general librarian or work K-12. I feel like each has its advantages and disadvantages. Also afaik the only program in-state is online only, and I feel like I'd benefit more from being in an actual classroom. 


Saylor said:


> Why don't the Story of Seasons games ever let us marry any of the moms


I would 100% marry Manna if the SoS developers weren't cowards


----------



## Saylor (Feb 11, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I would 100% marry Manna if the SoS developers weren't cowards


I can't believe they made Manna and Anna that cute without making either one of them bachelorettes idk why they're holding back


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2021)

I'M SIGNING UP FOR THE LATIN PLAY *****ES


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2021)

A meme featuring what others have called my awful handwriting


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 11, 2021)

pop tarts are good any way you have them

toasted, microwaved, and straight from the package

pop tarts are a super food.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 12, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> pop tarts are good any way you have them
> 
> toasted, microwaved, and straight from the package
> 
> pop tarts are a super food.


The box says they're good frozen as well. Haven't tried it.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 12, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> pop tarts are good any way you have them
> 
> toasted, microwaved, and straight from the package
> 
> pop tarts are a super food.



I've been meaning to get these, but every time I walk past them in the shop I'm put off buying them. Its not that they're pricey in the UK, I' worried I'll get hooked on them. The chocolate ones sound appealing. I know you can get them on Amazon as well, seems to be a very dangerous invitation lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i don't like pop tarts...

i've literally tried every flavour i could get from the shops and the outside is nice but that stuff on the inside is so gross


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 12, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i don't like pop tarts...
> 
> i've literally tried every flavour i could get from the shops and the outside is nice but that stuff on the inside is so gross



Just pure sugar I would imagine  I have a major sweet tooth, so I’m never fussy when it comes to anything like that.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Just pure sugar I would imagine  I have a major sweet tooth, so I’m never fussy when it comes to anything like that.


i love sweets, it's all i eat so i thought i'd like pop tarts but the inside tastes like jelly lol
i don't like jelly


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2021)

i have hardly seen poptarts here and idk they seem.... sugary yes.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

my sister's boyfriend is making me watch that jojo show and for some reason he started on episode 9 so i literally have no idea what's going on rn


----------



## oak (Feb 12, 2021)

Why do some guys always wear shorts? Last night at work I saw a guy in shorts and we work at a container port right on the ocean's edge and there's a polar vortex moving through my province. He was inside his crane machinery most of the night but you still have to get out and walk around sometimes. He must be stronger then the rest of us. Extra thick skin or something lmao


----------



## pochy (Feb 12, 2021)

failed my first uni exam but i‘m weirdly. not afflicted at all? it feels like nothing i‘ve done this past year counts which can be both good and bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2021)

earlier my dog was quiet and sleeping and generally being a good boi but then as soon as I started my online classes for the day he decided to start making a bunch if noise and acting like an idiot, so I made this out of frustration lol



Spoiler: mildly bad language whoops


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 12, 2021)

I was on a WhatsApp call with other people I did not know too well for this project and I forgot to close the door and you can just hear my sister doing her business right across the hall. It was too obvious and I started to laugh nervously and then my sister kept sneaking up and talking and I’m just like, why do you have to be here? I had to ask them to give me a moment for how embarrassed I was.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank ****ing gosh, my uncle will do my mom's unemployment for me. To be honest, it's for the better. I'm sorry for pushing the responsibility onto him, although he said he was fine with it - but honestly, it's for the best. My mom isn't receiving her money because of me, so might as well hand it off to someone else to do responsibly.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 13, 2021)

I have 9 spare yellow candy collectibles and 3 winter mittens. Anyone want?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Why do some guys always wear shorts? Last night at work I saw a guy in shorts and we work at a container port right on the ocean's edge and there's a polar vortex moving through my province. He was inside his crane machinery most of the night but you still have to get out and walk around sometimes. He must be stronger then the rest of us. Extra thick skin or something lmao


I do this sometimes because I just like the feeling of being cold. After a while it starts to become uncomfortable, but those first moments of standing in the snow in a T-shirt and shorts are really nice. I don't know why I'm like this.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## visibleghost (Feb 13, 2021)

is this a cute lineup, be honest pls
my problem is that i have a white and a blue star fragment so i would need to trade or buy a yellow and a pink fragment, and idk if it's a bad idea to get rid of my white fragment?? but i don't love it anyway and i don't have any lineups that work with it ):

the quest for a cute lineup is long and filled w hardships ..............


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't really have much interest in the majority of the game threads in The Basement anymore for a variety of reasons, the main one being that it gets tiring having to wait for someone else to continue the game (in some cases, it has even taken weeks/months!). From now on I'll only keep participating in a few, such as the "rate the song above you!" and "ask the below user a question!" threads.



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have 9 spare yellow candy collectibles and 3 winter mittens. Anyone want?



Not me, since I don't really care for collectibles nor TBT currency, but I appreciate your offer!


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2021)

shnxdjsk i fell asleep but last night was fun with @BiggestFanofACCF’s thread!! thanks for the fun @SpaceTokki77 @Diegoboy @Kirbyz @Lightspring @Koopadude100 @deanapants!! and thank you, mods, for not beating me up-



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have 9 spare yellow candy collectibles and 3 winter mittens. Anyone want?



i mean,, i wouldn’t mind a winter mitten if you’re still offering-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have 9 spare yellow candy collectibles and 3 winter mittens. Anyone want?


can I get a winter mitten and a candy?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

xara said:


> shnxdjsk i fell asleep but last night was fun with @BiggestFanofACCF’s thread!! thanks for the fun @SpaceTokki77 @Diegoboy @Kirbyz @Lightspring @Koopadude100 @deanapants!! and thank you, mods, for not beating me up-
> 
> 
> 
> i mean,, i wouldn’t mind a winter mitten if you’re still offering-


Yeah that was a lot of fun. I'm shocked the mod there didn't scream and delete everyone's accounts under pressure lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

xara said:


> shnxdjsk i fell asleep but last night was fun with @BiggestFanofACCF’s thread!! thanks for the fun @SpaceTokki77 @Diegoboy @Kirbyz @Lightspring @Koopadude100 @deanapants!! and thank you, mods, for not beating me up-
> 
> 
> 
> i mean,, i wouldn’t mind a winter mitten if you’re still offering-


Yeah, that was seriously the best! I made a lot of fun tbt memories. I say we all make a fund box and do another one of those things soon!


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have 9 spare yellow candy collectibles and 3 winter mittens. Anyone want?


I would absolutely love a mitten if there's any still available


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

visibleghost said:


> View attachment 355732
> is this a cute lineup, be honest pls
> my problem is that i have a white and a blue star fragment so i would need to trade or buy a yellow and a pink fragment, and idk if it's a bad idea to get rid of my white fragment?? but i don't love it anyway and i don't have any lineups that work with it ):
> 
> the quest for a cute lineup is long and filled w hardships ..............



You should go for it! I think is does it the cute mark very well.

Did see a yellow fragment for sale on a thread earlier, so you might be able to achieve it soon.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2021)

visibleghost said:


> View attachment 355732
> is this a cute lineup, be honest pls
> my problem is that i have a white and a blue star fragment so i would need to trade or buy a yellow and a pink fragment, and idk if it's a bad idea to get rid of my white fragment?? but i don't love it anyway and i don't have any lineups that work with it ):
> 
> the quest for a cute lineup is long and filled w hardships ..............



i think it’s cute! and it’d look good with your bottom birthstone lineup if you decide to keep it!


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 13, 2021)

Well, it doesn't feel like a Saturday night


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 13, 2021)

potatoes are like savory apples


----------



## deana (Feb 13, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> potatoes are like savory apples


My mind will never be the same.

Thank you


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)

Psydye said:


> - snip -



Lmaooooooo, this is hilarious.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

oops I think I bought too much cake


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 13, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have 9 spare yellow candy collectibles and 3 winter mittens. Anyone want?


Do you still have any winter mittens?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2021)

Peoples' long-term thinking has become... quite impaired.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2021)

*PUSH IT *(To the limit!)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 13, 2021)

Junebugsy94 said:


> Do you still have any winter mittens?


Just yellow candy.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 13, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just yellow candy.


Ok thanks though!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 14, 2021)

So it begins...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

I really hope this internet woke culture will overdose on sleeping pills and sleep forever and people will wake up and see how ridiculous some people are.

I found an excellent article on the matter but it's in Swedish so it wouldn't matter for like 90% of the people here anyway


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

when i woke up, i forgot it was valentines day, so i ran downstairs and shouted "time to celebrate festivale!" 
my mind just missed an entire day


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 14, 2021)

WHAT TIME IS IT?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> oops I think I bought too much cake



There can never be too much!


----------



## oak (Feb 14, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I really hope this internet woke culture will overdose on sleeping pills and sleep forever and people will wake up and see how ridiculous some people are.


Eeehhhh you shouldn't wish overdose on anyone mate. My coworker overdosed himself back in December and his jacket is still in my car. Not trying to be that guy but it was a poor choice of words.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

oak said:


> Eeehhhh you shouldn't wish overdose on anyone mate. My coworker overdosed himself back in December and his jacket is still in my car. Not trying to be that guy but it was a poor choice of words.


Yeah it was a visual expression because that culture annoy me quite a lot and a pun on the woke thing. Of course you shouldn't do it for reals, and I'm sorry for your co-worker.


----------



## oak (Feb 14, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah it was a visual expression because that culture annoy me quite a lot and a pun on the woke thing. Of course you shouldn't do it for reals, and I'm sorry for your co-worker.


It's okay you don't have to be sorry. I just get touchy with the topic.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2021)

A print I've been after for a while appeared on LM and it has such a dark, set-in stain on it.
I don't know if it's worth the $400+ gamble of getting it out, ehhh.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> when i woke up, i forgot it was valentines day, so i ran downstairs and shouted "time to celebrate festivale!"
> my mind just missed an entire day



If you Time Travel you technically could experience Festivale today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 14, 2021)

Phoenix, you are so gay for Miles Edgeworth. I mean, you literally took up being a defense attorney just so you could see him again. That's... a whole lotta dedication. 

Vote Phoenix Wright as one of the Top 10 Gayest Capcom Characters, please.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 14, 2021)

i wonder what the oldest pokemon in wonder trade is?

idk i've been wonder trading like crazy trying to get the last few shield exclusives i need (please wish me good wonder trade luck :c it's taking ages) and the thought crossed my mind. is there a pokemon that's been in wonder trade for years? if anything it's probably a magikarp ;w;


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2021)

I wish I didn't feel so misunderstood and I didn't have to feel skeptical around others.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 15, 2021)

*I've been told I have Irish eyes and Latin hips-
Hey, I was in the middle of my solo!
We have a thing at a place? Shut up- = )
It's spherical. SPHERICALL-
And today, when cold front moooves through the area, we're going to hit 20 below 0 in the state of BRRRRmont = D
I didn't cry, I had something in my eye! Yeah. Tears.
Uh-- Wen.
We're dead. We've died and gone into a musical-*

Various lines from Disney Channel shows and movies as well as Nickelodeon shows are currently living in my head rent-free.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

man i need to rewatch austin and ally, that show's lit


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2021)

oak said:


> It's okay you don't have to be sorry. I just get touchy with the topic.


No it's okay and I'm sorry, I agree it was bit bad timing. I've just see so many dumb people around I just had to let it out.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 15, 2021)

First Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom passes away, then Marco Hietala leaves Nightwish and now Delain have parted ways.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

i just dropped my phone in my ice cream tub, now my phone case is so sticky and i can't clean it 
is this how lazy villagers live?...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 15, 2021)

I finally broke down and watched Marvel's New Mutants last night.

I'm honestly not even sure if I would recommend it for diehard fans. It was a very lazy and uninspired movie. Pretty bad acting. Characters that I don't think anyone really cares about. I mean...you find me someone whose favorite Marvel character is Wolfsbane or Mirage. I'll wait. Lol.


----------



## deana (Feb 15, 2021)

Websites that make you click on an item before telling you it's out of stock is very VERY not cool.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh God, I can't wait until my shift's over. Just about ten more minutes. It's one of the most boring shifts ever. Been calling alumnis to ask for some moolah - and _none_ of them seem to be interested in telling me some rad college stories.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2021)

I was going through some old pics on my computer and I found this old drawing of one of my OCs, I'm dead lmaoooo  

Here's a side-by-side comparison of the drawing (which was drawn in May 2017) and the most recent one (which was drawn in Feb 2020)
I cant even--









	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



Dawnpiplup said:


> Phoenix, you are so gay for Miles Edgeworth. I mean, you literally took up being a defense attorney just so you could see him again. That's... a whole lotta dedication.
> 
> Vote Phoenix Wright as one of the Top 10 Gayest Capcom Characters, please.


i second this motion


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2021)

I can’t believe people are interested in watching shows like The Good Doctor and others.  As someone who was born with Aspergers/ASD and diagnosed at an early age having to live with it my entire life, it baffles me that the producers think _that’s_ how people with it act.  Like wtf


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

my mum's birthday is in a week and i'm freaking out because everything i can order arrives ages after her birthday and i can't go out to buy anything because i'm too scared to leave the house atm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2021)

this is the greatest video i've seen all week


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> my mum's birthday is in a week and i'm freaking out because everything i can order arrives ages after her birthday and i can't go out to buy anything because i'm too scared to leave the house atm



Could you order her a gift and then maybe do something special for her on her actual birthday? o: like bake her cookies or something and tell her her gift is coming later in the mail?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Could you order her a gift and then maybe do something special for her on her actual birthday? o: like bake her cookies or something and tell her her gift is coming later in the mail?


i have been working on a painting for her but kinda messed it up 
so i was just gonna order something but now i've been thinking it might be better to try again with the painting


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i have been working on a painting for her but kinda messed it up
> so i was just gonna order something but now i've been thinking it might be better to try again with the painting



Oh that sounds like a great idea! I’m sure she’ll love the painting  My dad still has this wonky looking thermometer I made him in 7th grade lol I’m sure she’ll love your painting


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 16, 2021)

So if users who have red usernames are administrators, and those who have dark blue/sky blue are moderators and project staff, then those who have brown-colored ones are most likely "NPC" accounts.



Jam86 said:


> my mum's birthday is in a week and i'm freaking out because everything i can order arrives ages after her birthday and i can't go out to buy anything because i'm too scared to leave the house atm



Social anxiety can be rough.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> First Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom passes away, then Marco Hietala leaves Nightwish and now Delain have parted ways.


Yeah it's a damn shame! Love CoB and NIghtwish is great too! Not sure how they're gonna be w/o Marco but guess we'll see!


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> So if users who have red usernames are administrators, and those who have dark blue/sky blue are moderators and project staff, then those who have brown-colored ones are most likely "NPC" accounts.


This is correct. A brown username indicates an NPC account. These accounts typically serve specific automated functions rather than having a human in control of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> I can’t believe people are interested in watching shows like The Good Doctor and others.  As someone who was born with Aspergers/ASD and diagnosed at an early age having to live with it my entire life, it baffles me that the producers think _that’s_ how people with it act.  Like wtf


same but with the big bang theory god i hate that show


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 16, 2021)

Even while I'm working in lockdown, I still have loads of time to myself


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

oh darn it's pancake day 
well it's nearly 10pm so i'll make some tomorrow instead lol


----------



## Saylor (Feb 16, 2021)

thank you pancakes   ❤


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

ThomasNLD said:


> Well, the title is quite clear isn't it?
> 
> I`ll kick it off;
> 
> I want dance lessons from Axl Rose.



This thread is hilarious! My thoughts: I wonder if all the cheese is gone..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2021)

Stall warning! Caution! Pull up! Missile! Ammunition zero! Icing!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

why is it that on HHD, u can use rv furniture but not rv villagers?

also my brother has been watching the office lately and i honestly don't get why this show is so popular it's pretty dull
i might be missing the jokes but yeah, i don't understand it


----------



## oak (Feb 17, 2021)

My white rabbit has an orange spagetti stain in her fur and idk how it got there lmao. I don't remember spilling anything yesterday but the stain don't lie. I tried wiping her with a damp cloth but it's not coming out, yikes.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

either i'm going crazy or my amount of tbt went from 52 to 51
i didn't spend any, where did it go?? 
i don't mind, it's just 1tbt lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm afraid it's going to be just another one of "those days"  (yet again!).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 17, 2021)

did my dad seriously make an excuse to buy groceries we need when he's really gonna go buy snacks for the nintendo direct-


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2021)

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Well that was disappointing.


the direct? but..... splatoon 3...

i'm jk, tbh i was pretty bummed until the end


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> the direct? but..... splatoon 3...
> 
> i'm jk, tbh i was pretty bummed until the end



I didn't even make it to the end


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> I didn't even make it to the end


i nearly turned it off when there was no botw 2 announcement


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> the direct? but..... splatoon 3...
> 
> i'm jk, tbh i was pretty bummed until the end


To be perfectly fair there were a couple things that piqued my interest..

Skyward Sword coming to the Switch!
Ninja Gaiden collection...seems cool, though considering how much I struggled w/ the first one for the original Xbox will it be worth getting?
Ghosts N' Goblins Resurrection...honestly I already knew of this game's existence but it was nice to see some extra game play footage I hadn't seen before.

Next Ninty Direct better have some God damn Metroid-related stuff!!! >8|


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Psydye said:


> To be perfectly fair there were a couple things that piqued my interest..
> 
> Skyward Sword coming to the Switch!
> Ninja Gaiden collection...seems cool, though considering how much I struggled w/ the first one for the original Xbox will it be worth getting?
> Ghosts N' Goblins Resurrection...honestly I already knew of this game's existence but it was nice to see some extra game play footage I hadn't seen before.


i've always wanted to play skyward sword but i'm worried it'll be expensive
but now it's on the switch, it'll probably be really cheap on the wii lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2021)

If tips were mandatory they wouldn't be "TIPS"!


----------



## oak (Feb 17, 2021)

oak said:


> My white rabbit has an orange spagetti stain in her fur and idk how it got there lmao. I don't remember spilling anything yesterday but the stain don't lie. I tried wiping her with a damp cloth but it's not coming out, yikes.


She's clean now, hallelujah. Still wondering how it happened tho. Will it forever be a mystery?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 18, 2021)

Finding out that Rush Limbaugh passed away today was kind of surprising.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 18, 2021)

you know what i am? i'm a stray. i just travel from place to place before i get kicked out to the curb again... lol. people let me in on the scraps, but it's always temporary, and i'm back out on the street again. it's just exactly what i am: a stray.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

my entire mind is just focused on splatoon and this 1 letter my favourite villager sent after he left my town without saying


Spoiler







can't even


----------



## tumut (Feb 18, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh dead at 70. 

Crab Rave!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 18, 2021)

Didn't think it was going to be this breezy, but darn it, I'm going to make the best of it!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2021)

me: lying in bed cause I'm really tired and don't want to do schoolwork 

also me: nerding tf out over the fact that the N64 from 1996 has more processing power than my 32-bit computer prob from like 2014-15 lmaooo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't understand humans who take a dump and then instead of washing their hands, just walk straight out the door.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm out of mobile data for this month and I finally took the L and purchased more. It's so boring on my breaks at work without it as I don't have access to wifi.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

my mum doesn't like that i have no friends but whenever i try to reach out to people i used to be friends with, they're always horrible to me, i won't argue with them but trying to put up with them is so tiring 

i don't think my mum understands that i'm happy and i don't get lonely because i have my family to hang out with
i don't care if that means i only talk to the same 5 people, i like it that way


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 18, 2021)

Just had a poptart, I don't know how Americans can eat these for breakfast.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Just had a poptart, I don't know how Americans can eat these for breakfast.


i thought they were snacks not breakfast :0
well i wouldn't eat it for breakfast lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2021)

Professor: "So in response to Plato, not Haddaway, what is love?"

Someone: "...baby don't hurt me"

Me: "NO MORE" 

Professor: "...I'm going to have to be very careful with how I phrase this from now on."


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Just had a poptart, I don't know how Americans can eat these for breakfast.



I eat them just so I had somethin that needs like no preparation and to be quick in the morning to eat. Some flavours I eat right out of the package and only one flavour I microwave which literally takes like 15 secs otherwise it'll burn my mouth. I know other people eat them as a snack. Not very filling.

Also, I finally figured out what was making that noise on the screen of my window. A lizard. Somehow a lizard got in my room (I don't open my windows so my guess is it came from the window shaker AC) and has been living it up in my window for like 2 or 3 weeks now. I only just found out about it cause I saw it jump from one of my plants not in the window to another. It freaked me the heck out cause I saw it in the corner of my eye and I didn't have my glasses on, so all I saw was this brown thing jump from my plants. I was trying to get it in a cup so I could bring it outside but it jumped in a glass pot full of water (for plant propagation) and couldn't get out. So I just dumped that outside. It's alive and hopefully will not scare the living daylights outta me again.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 19, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i thought they were snacks not breakfast :0
> well i wouldn't eat it for breakfast lol



I thought they were a dessert 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2021



Stella-Io said:


> I eat them just so I had somethin that needs like no preparation and to be quick in the morning to eat. Some flavours I eat right out of the package and only one flavour I microwave which literally takes like 15 secs otherwise it'll burn my mouth. I know other people eat them as a snack. Not very filling.
> 
> Also, I finally figured out what was making that noise on the screen of my window. A lizard. Somehow a lizard got in my room (I don't open my windows so my guess is it came from the window shaker AC) and has been living it up in my window for like 2 or 3 weeks now. I only just found out about it cause I saw it jump from one of my plants not in the window to another. It freaked me the heck out cause I saw it in the corner of my eye and I didn't have my glasses on, so all I saw was this brown thing jump from my plants. I was trying to get it in a cup so I could bring it outside but it jumped in a glass pot full of water (for plant propagation) and couldn't get out. So I just dumped that outside. It's alive and hopefully will not scare the living daylights outta me again.



Oh ok, so they are considered more as like a convenient snack? I toasted mine and they were very tasty, but also very naughty  Even better when dunked in a cuppa


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi, I’m Guy Fieri, and we’re all masked up rolling out to FlavorTown looking for America’s greatest curbsides, drive-thrus, and take-outs.

I’m a bit tired of the pandemic.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 19, 2021)

For some reason, every night at like 2 am, my brain thinks of this:


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't know exactly why some users on other websites love to go around adding every single random person that they see as "friends" (or following), but I get a feeling that a good portion of them think it's some kind of prestigious achievement to have the most friends/followers.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2021)

i really wish you could layer clothes in new horizons. i'm really appreciative of all the options, but let me put jackets on over stuff!


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 19, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i really wish you could layer clothes in new horizons. i'm really appreciative of all the options, but let me put jackets on over stuff!



Yes! I would love this so much. I don’t want to wear the sleeves dresses in the winter, it would be so nice to add sweaters or jackets to them!!


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm tired, but I just don't want to go to bed?


----------



## deana (Feb 19, 2021)

I forgot to eat before I left for work and now I am so hungry


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> I thought they were a dessert
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2021
> 
> ...



Yeah convenience snack is a good way to put it. I occasionally snack on them. I'm afraid to put poptarts in the toaster cause I always think they'll fall apart and make a huge mess while toasting. Also if I drank coffee I would love to try that out.

I was mad at myself for procrastinating on ordering some amiibo cards off of Amazon, cause the price of one of the ones I wanted doubled, so I no longer wanted it for that price. So then I went to Etsy to order some. Which now that I've thought about it, is better cause not only is the seller in my state, but with the wicked weather that's been happening, and on Amazon I don't know where somethin ships from until AFTER I place the order, it was prob better that I did it on Etsy. Plus, these ones will hopefully come soon as it gave me an estimated date before I even placed the order, somethin Amazon doesn't always do.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

why is my sister actually so whiny, normally she's chill but if she's acting like this then idk if i can put up with her for 3 days


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 19, 2021)

would the shape of elven ears change how well their hearing is

idk how ears work


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

my brother just lost to my mum on wii tennis and screamed the f word well loud and i haven't laughed this much in my life 
(we aren't allowed to swear in my house, which makes this even funnier)


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 20, 2021)

I've been trying to re-learn guitar since it's been a while (day 2 rn) and my fingers hurt aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2021)

Ordered pizza, sat it down on the coffee table, went into the kitchen just long enough to get a glass of water and came back to find my cat (pretending to be) asleep on the box.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2021)

sir that doesn’t answer my question.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Just had a poptart, I don't know how Americans can eat these for breakfast.


I've never actually heard of someone eating them for breakfast lol, I usually have one as a snack and even then, I don't like most of the flavors and I always have to pick the crust off 

the mini ones that are like 95% crust are disgusting lmao


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spoiler: massive pepsi problem



bruhhh i recently spilled pepsi all over a bunch of my amiibos, like 28 so had to replace them
now i finally got them back and my mum charged into my room to get a charger, knocks my pepsi over and somehow manages to get pepsi on my 2ds, laptop, acnh guide book, amiibo books and amiibo figures
some of the pages in my books have ripped and we had to stick everything else in rice because my sister thinks that'll help

but now my mum keeps saying she feels bad and wants to pay me back but idk what to say because it's not her fault and i am just super worried that she is too upset about this even though it's literally not a big deal, everything still works

i mean like, i gotta stop leaving full glasses of pepsi everywhere to be fair 



sorry i just had to talk about this because i basically have nobody to talk to atm and i'm bored lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2021)

xara said:


> sir that doesn’t answer my question.
> 
> View attachment 357379



Bruuuuh I hate when my parents do this, mostly my mom. Then I wait for them to text back an answer but they don't (I can see when they type). Then I have to resend my text and wait a while for them to respond cause again, my mom takes a while to look at her phone. I'm sure they don't notice but I will literally copy+paste my text and send that, out of spite.

Also at work today there was this dog that smelled strongly of maple syrup. I figured maybe it was just the owner who smelled like that but then after the dogs bath I happened to be drying off that same dog and he STILL smelled like maple syrup. It's not a bad smell, I like it, I just found it super odd.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 20, 2021)

[





xSuperMario64x said:


> I've never actually heard of someone eating them for breakfast lol, I usually have one as a snack and even then, I don't like most of the flavors and I always have to pick the crust off
> 
> the mini ones that are like 95% crust are disgusting lmao



Ooh I’m interested to know your go-to flavour now. I bought the Chocolate ones, and burned my last one after toasting it. Still ate it though  I don’t know Kellogg’s are known to be a big breakfast brand in the UK, so I just assumed that would be the case for the US.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> [
> 
> Ooh I’m interested to know your go-to flavour now. I bought the Chocolate ones, and burned my last one after toasting it. Still ate it though  I don’t know Kellogg’s are known to be a big breakfast brand in the UK, so I just assumed that would be the case for the US.


my favorite flavor is the chocolate chip cookie dough one! theyre to die for 

and as for blueberry and strawberry... we just don't talk about those


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 20, 2021)

Yeah.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

why do people keep sending me these? 



if ya gonna send a hacked pokemon, at least give it a normal name
but they always come with a free master ball so i got that lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 21, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> why do people keep sending me these?
> View attachment 357543
> if ya gonna send a hacked pokemon, at least give it a normal name
> but they always come with a free master ball so i got that lol


lol i keep getting them too. my brother says that they're from sites that make these pokemon and naming them that then wonder trading them is how they advertise the site. best advice is to release it cus he says it can possibly harm your game if you trade it (though i keep all the items too :3).


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> lol i keep getting them too. my brother says that they're from sites that make these pokemon and naming them that then wonder trading them is how they advertise the site. best advice is to release it cus he says it can possibly harm your game if you trade it (though i keep all the items too :3).


tbh i do release them but i also keep the items lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2021)

Had to explain to a person how an actual old-school TV works like... am I that old? 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021



SmoochsPLH said:


> lol i keep getting them too. my brother says that they're from sites that make these pokemon and naming them that then wonder trading them is how they advertise the site. best advice is to release it cus he says it can possibly harm your game if you trade it (though i keep all the items too :3).


They probably won't if they're from that. I dunno if GTS are a thing still but that might **** up your game. I mean if they can WT it around it's more or less safe unless it's a bad egg/coding pokemon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Had to explain to a person how an actual old-school TV works like... am I that old?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021
> 
> ...


An old CRTV?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2021)

I want a tortilla blanket


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 21, 2021)

how come when you're sick, whenever you look at or think about sweet stuff, it makes you feel even more sick?

ok it's something to do with glucose, idk the quora answers aren't of much help


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 21, 2021)

why can i not read something if i have music playing?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

netflix needs to remove the button that allows me to go straight to the next episode
it is literally past 1am and i didn't even notice til now because i can't stop watching tv


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> An old CRTV?


dunno what you refer to, but yeah just an ordinary TV with remote, some channels... like don't kids these days know about it?? lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 22, 2021)

I work in traffic management, and ppl failing to follow road signs will never fail to amuse me. Like they speed up in a lane that's closed 100 m ahead just to get ahead of 1 person and almost crash when they try to merge into the lane they're supposed to be in


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

i finished aggretsuko and it was so cute, i need season 4 immediately!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2021)

So I searched up "Elle Woods pranks Harvard" on Google, and I found _nothing._ Are you seriously telling me that after all these years, not one person has pretended to be Elle Woods and broke into Harvard with a pep rally squad? 

You know, that would be one of the best pranks ever if that were to happen. Spending hours upon hours studying and working your ass off to apply for Harvard, all to do that over-the-top prank... I'm thinking, even if you did that prank just for the hell of it, maybe you could record that musical prank as an audition video for Broadway or a famous performing arts school. I think they'd love it.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021



ali.di.magix said:


> I work in traffic management, and ppl failing to follow road signs will never fail to amuse me. Like they speed up in a lane that's closed 100 m ahead just to get ahead of 1 person and almost crash when they try to merge into the lane they're supposed to be in



fast n furious bb 

Seriously though, for me I would probably be merging as soon as possible. I don't like waiting for the last couple of seconds to move to the other lane.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 22, 2021)

another thing about work is that my current coworkers see such a different side of me. They think I'm quiet, reserved and perhaps even sheltered. My old coworkers would not say the same  they'd say I'm very cheeky, far from innocent and somewhat loud lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2021)

apparently I'm not allowed to sing in german to my fellow TBTers lol 

(ik it's site rules but I'm still sad)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

so it's officially my mum's birthday and the second the clock hit midnight, i gave her my homemade gift, which is probably the best gift she will recieve because it's made of love and not amazon vouchers 
sorry to my siblings lol



xSuperMario64x said:


> apparently I'm not allowed to sing in german to my fellow TBTers lol
> 
> (ik it's site rules but I'm still sad)


why??? 
sorry it seems i'm unaware about most site rules


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> why???
> sorry it seems i'm unaware about most site rules


I think one of the site rules says that forum posts are allowed to be only in English. I have made posts in the past that were in German but they were accompanied by an English translation. what I posted today was only in German so it was removed.

(in case you were wondering I posted the lyrics to 99 Luftballons. there is an English version of the song but I don't know it, I only know the German version lol)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think one of the site rules says that forum posts are allowed to be only in English. I have made posts in the past that were in German but they were accompanied by an English translation. what I posted today was only in German so it was removed.
> 
> (in case you were wondering I posted the lyrics to 99 Luftballons. there is an English version of the song but I don't know it, I only know the German version lol)


ah ty i didn't know about that, good thing i learned now aha
also i love music in other languages so i might give that a listen ☆


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think one of the site rules says that forum posts are allowed to be only in English. I have made posts in the past that were in German but they were accompanied by an English translation. what I posted today was only in German so it was removed.
> 
> (in case you were wondering I posted the lyrics to 99 Luftballons. there is an English version of the song but I don't know it, I only know the German version lol)



I did not realize that it was one of the rules on here. :3


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2021)

most of the swsh shinies do not appeal to me...i wonder what i should hunt for next (zigzagoon was getting annoying)


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2021)

i was going through my old threads and i found this now im wondering if one of my threads was used in an egg hunt or something 
i dont think i did that myself and the thread was made in 2015 




just me and my random thoughts lmaosngjdg


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

festivale balloons that are really far look like hot air balloons and everytime i see them, that's all i can think of and it bothers me for some reason


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2021)

public transport ****ing sucks and i wish  i could move from the capital tbf


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

ew it's my birthday in a month, i can't be 20!
i don't even understand how i'm 19 when i feel like a 5 year old most the time


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 23, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> fast n furious bb
> 
> Seriously though, for me I would probably be merging as soon as possible. I don't like waiting for the last couple of seconds to move to the other lane.


seriously tho some ppl drive like it's fast n furious  I'm the exact same, it just stresses me out when ppl leave it to the last second.
----
this week of work for me in my hometown has been so much freaking better than the stay away I did. My boss this time round is so chill. The atmosphere is very relaxed, and you can have a good laugh. Compared to the stay away where I was anxious af 24/7, couldn't even ask a question without being looked down upon, couldn't really get a  joke in...**** me I should've just stayed here and it would've saved me a hell of a lot of anxiety.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2021)

There’s nothing quite like a midday nap like the one I just took for several hours.  Now I feel refreshed and still have time to get everything else done I need to get done today!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> festivale balloons that are really far look like hot air balloons and everytime i see them, that's all i can think of and it bothers me for some reason


good for decoration though if you want that sort of look on your island

i want a giant pikachu plushie!!!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 23, 2021)

i'm back with another!

so like in pokemon is berries just the word they use for fruit? or is everything a berry (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, etc.)? cus that makes me very concerned over like nanab berries. is it a berry? is it like a banana? how is eaten? 

why do i wanna lowkey do a study on pokemon berries now?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 23, 2021)

wonder how everyone would react if the internet did a factory reset.
probably not well.
also, not like you could see so many reactions since, well, the internet's basically gone.
unless you see people a lot in person, I guess.
it'd cause a lot more problems than outrage or sadness, though.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2021)

Just 6 more days.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2021)

Accidentally discovered a "hidden" Google mobile game about a cloud guy with an umbrella when my connection wasn't working (at all!). At first, I thought it was just some kind of "connection indicator", but after I was able to have internet access again I searched for this thing and it turns out that it was a playable game (if I had known then I would've made an attempt at playing it).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

why are the people nextdoor to me always building something??
it's so loud all the time like what are they actually doing over there? did they see a spider and decide to throw 500 hammers at it?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 24, 2021)

I feel sorry for my boss that I'm working with. I just learnt he's not a favourite around the other guys, so he's never invited to anything and gets put on the **** jobs. Poor guy had a breakdown last year. You'd never guess it as he's as rough as it comes and such a chill, laid back guy. I've really enjoyed working with him, so much better than the other guys :/


----------



## oak (Feb 24, 2021)

I saw the biggest booty of my life this morning. I didn't know humans could be shaped like that. Blew my mind honestly.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a raging migraine lol


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 24, 2021)

Why do milk and cookies go so well together? Damn.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2021)

Several pages ago, I stated to another user that back in November I got a point for "rude behavior" that didn't expire until the end of February. Well, that was incorrect. Sifting through my warnings again, I actually got 2 points for that accusation.

Nothing too important, but I felt as if I should clear that up.


----------



## deana (Feb 24, 2021)

The saskatoon berry flavour apple cider drink I bought just tastes like apple..

Not surprised just disappointed


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

i just found out there's a christmas special of aggretsuko and nobody would let me watch it because "it's not christmas" 
so anyway i watched it and it was absolutely adorable 
i tend to say everything that comes to my mind so my family are gonna have to deal with me talking about aggretsuko for the next 6 months...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2021)

hurry up i want my JE stuff : ))))


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> hurry up i want my JE stuff : ))))


I didn't know people still bought JE merch. I've loads of limited edition CDs and concert merch in the garage from between 10-20 years ago.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

my sister just sent me a full list of the new mario items in NH and why is there a wario outfit but no waluigi outfit?
or even better, a rosalina dress & crown
she's literally the most amazing mario character imo and i want my character to look like her!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I didn't know people still bought JE merch. I've loads of limited edition CDs and concert merch in the garage from between 10-20 years ago.


I do, it's mostly older stuff like Tackey & Tsubasa and 90s-early mid 2000s juniors, and some older magazines/tv guide etc.

That's awesome though! Can imagine you have some treasure there c;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

visibleghost said:


> View attachment 355732
> is this a cute lineup, be honest pls
> my problem is that i have a white and a blue star fragment so i would need to trade or buy a yellow and a pink fragment, and idk if it's a bad idea to get rid of my white fragment?? but i don't love it anyway and i don't have any lineups that work with it ):
> 
> the quest for a cute lineup is long and filled w hardships ..............


that idea is super cute! your blue and white fragments match your profile photo and are very pretty but the yellow and pink frags match better! if you have any eggs like the dreamy egg, you could put something like this together-
yellow frag, pink frag, egg, heart want, star wand.
feel free to check out my signature for a lineup idea!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

bruh my mum just shouted at me for wanting to cancel my pre-ordered game then said i can cancel it but now i'm not allowed to pre-order any game

like that's great and all but the second loz botw 2 is avaliable for pre-order, i'm getting it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 25, 2021)

The mere thought of summer beginning again in just a couple of months not only depresses me, but also causes me a bit of anger (disgusting 90-100°+ heat, being sweaty nearly all the time, damn mutts barking louder and more often, longer tedious days, occasionally not being able to sleep at night etc).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2021)

Time for me to practice my day off ritual of falling asleep on the couch by 8 pm


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

my sister asked if she can borrow my sanrio amiibos, she is so funny


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 25, 2021)

Spoiler: bnha303



_Bakugou fought tooth and nail to get to Midoriya's hospital room for 5 weeks... only to get stopped and dragged back to his room right at the door._ 

But hey, we're finally diving into the vestige talk next week!

I didn't have much thought to the Todoroki drama, it's cool that the family is starting to come together, for a common goal. Wonder how they'll deal with the public backlash now that the top 2 heroes' dirty laundry is out in the open.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Why am I still awake.  The rain is soothing for sleep, so I should be asleep right now.  Why does this happen every time I don’t have anything pressing to do the next day and—


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 26, 2021)

k-pop trolls implies there's a form of korea in the troll world
also i do not want to be subjected to the trolls movies anymore. please.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 26, 2021)

I've lost my motivation at the moment


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 26, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> k-pop trolls implies there's a form of korea in the troll world
> also i do not want to be subjected to the trolls movies anymore. please.


"Kpop trolls" is probably meant to be derogatory but ironically, in Korean culture, goblins and trolls are seen as beings that could reward you for good deeds, making them very popular in mythology there


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2021)

I want pizza or goulash.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2021)

POKEMON LEGENDS LOOKS AWESOME AHHH
(also v happy I finally get to see my beautiful Floaroma Town in HD ♡)

after watching that direct I think the Pokemon Company needs to take a chill pill w these new games lol, the game designers must be exhausted. still Pokemon Legends was a very nice surprise and I can't wait to see more about it later!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

OMG I WANT POKEMON LEGENDS SO BAD!!!!!!
that DP remake looked pretty naff though ngl


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

bruh i just realized that I made a decent thread a while ago and so I went to go revive it but I posted it on the ACNL section instead of the basement where it should be so i might re-make the thread


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> bruh i just realized that I made a decent thread a while ago and so I went to go revive it but I posted it on the ACNL section instead of the basement where it should be so i might re-make the thread


If you report the thread I can move it to wherever it needs to be.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> If you report the thread I can move it to wherever it needs to be.


Oh my goodness that would be super helpful thank you


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

i just said something that would probably sound weird to so many people and i didn't realise until after i said it...


Spoiler: storytime 



so basically i was getting the table ready for dinner and i found an old book and just shouted out "what is 'the queen's knickers' doing on the dinner table?"
apparently nobody in my house remembers that book so i sounded really stupid  
but if nobody remembers it then why was it on the table


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

I just embarrassed myself on the "Name your crush" thread by exposing most of my unhealthy fictional obsessions which I basically never talk about and its giving me anxiety

_why did I do that???_


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 26, 2021)

I want my build a bear to hurry up and come


----------



## deana (Feb 26, 2021)

I've been getting so many scam phone calls lately ugh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 26, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> "Kpop trolls" is probably meant to be derogatory but ironically, in Korean culture, goblins and trolls are seen as beings that could reward you for good deeds, making them very popular in mythology there


wait wdym derogatory
but that's cool, the good deeds thing


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> wait wdym derogatory
> but that's cool, the good deeds thing


derogatory means like insulting, degrading, in disrespect, etc. 
basically saying its meant to be insulting but in korean culture its nice so its kind of ironic


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2021)

deanapants said:


> The saskatoon berry flavour apple cider drink I bought just tastes like apple..
> 
> Not surprised just disappointed



What's a saskatoon berry? I never heard of it.

Also I want to order more amiibo cards. I kinda want to get some for BOTW also. I have Ganon Smash, Toon Link Smash, Wolf Link & Ocarina Link. I'm not really interested in the Champions amiibos, even thou I do know they give weird helmets that resemble the Divine Beasts. I want the amiibo like the Guardian, Bokoblin (thou I forgot what it rewards) and the rider amiibo. Plus the ones that allow me to dress like the Fierce Deity and give me his super cool sword, OoT Sheik and drop cool weapons like the SkyWard Sword.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 26, 2021)

I wonder why acnh is always on a island also why can’t we go home like we have a mom but we can’t visit her and we can’t send messages back to her also why can we only have ten villagers very specific


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Also I want to order more amiibo cards. I kinda want to get some for BOTW also. I have Ganon Smash, Toon Link Smash, Wolf Link & Ocarina Link. I'm not really interested in the Champions amiibos, even thou I do know they give weird helmets that resemble the Divine Beasts. I want the amiibo like the Guardian, Bokoblin (thou I forgot what it rewards) and the rider amiibo. Plus the ones that allow me to dress like the Fierce Deity and give me his super cool sword, OoT Sheik and drop cool weapons like the SkyWard Sword.


ooh i have all loz amiibos, they're so lit 
the champions can also give out weapons and diamonds, which is super helpful ☆

also i've had the amiibos for so long and yet i've never gotten the fierce deity sword 



Rowbowkid800 said:


> I wonder why acnh is always on a island also why can’t we go home like we have a mom but we can’t visit her and we can’t send messages back to her also why can we only have ten villagers very specific


oof i never thought of being able to visit the mum in ac games, that would be such a cute feature i really want that in the game now


----------



## deana (Feb 26, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> What's a saskatoon berry? I never heard of it.


It's this, they are sort of blueberryish but with a different flavour


Spoiler












Google says it has other names but I've only ever heard them called saskatoon berries. I wouldn't say they are overly popular but *I* personally really like them, it's not common to find saskatoon berry flavoured anything which is why I was excited to find the drink (although because it's not so common thats why I'm not surprised the drink didn't live up to the label)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2021)

Pro tip: _Never_ touch a painting unless it's within a glass frame of some kind. You don't know what kind of medium they used to create their art. The reason why I'm saying this is because there's a painting in one of my college dormitories, and it's been said that the person who make their artwork used... bodily fluids. I just talked to someone not too long ago who said that they plan on casting a black light over it to see how much of a biohazard that thing is. I'm interested in seeing that, actually. Anyways, *do not ****ing touch paintings. *


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 26, 2021)

Just realized that the gravity data found in the Festivale update is actually for the Mario Pipe and not for a Mario minigame like people speculated.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

why do i always gotta pee like 5 times when i'm trying to go to sleep!?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 27, 2021)

“But what is grief, if not love persevering?” - Vision.

I can't get this poignant quote out of my head after watching WandaVision last night, it's such a beautiful way to describe grief that right now is relatable for so many who have lost loved ones during this pandemic.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

the people who live nextdoor to me deserve an award for being the world's most annoying people!

also i just found out there's a collectible of lobo! what the heck, why don't i own that???
it's probably really expensive anyway lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2021)

Conservative Republican parents: "omg look at our hippie daughter, she's so sweet and cute! she says she's in touch with the Earth and the trees and the animals! How adorable!"
Daughter: *grows up to be a liberal/leftist*
Parents:


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 27, 2021)

My build a bear hasn’t come yet I hope it comes tomorrow or next week


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 27, 2021)

i better beat the original dppt before the remake comes out or i'll look like a fraud--


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

my sister just told me about this snazzy item and honestly i want it in NH



it should be like a new kind of fence, that would look soooo cute around the new sanrio character's houses


----------



## Enxssi (Feb 27, 2021)

the worst part about being inactive is that no-one has me on their shoutout list anymore


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 27, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> derogatory means like insulting, degrading, in disrespect, etc.
> basically saying its meant to be insulting but in korean culture its nice so its kind of ironic


OH
I meant trolls as in the troll dolls/movies
Oh god, I hope that didn't come across as insulting


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i wonder if my neighbours are aware they aren't the only people on the earth
it's 2am, they're being so loud and i want to sleep


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 27, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> OH
> I meant trolls as in the troll dolls/movies
> Oh god, I hope that didn't come across as insulting


Nonono you're fine! It's that people call kpop fans "trolls" and stuff as an insult online when it really isn't lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

i wanna dress the way i want so bad why does it have to be so EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, my next post is going to be the six hundred and sixty-sixth.



Jam86 said:


> i wonder if my neighbours are aware they aren't the only people on the earth
> it's 2am, they're being so loud and i want to sleep



Not being able to sleep because someone else is making a lot of noise can definitely be frustrating. Has anyone in your residence tried telling them to shut the hell up? (In a polite manner, of course. I'd personally only resort to being more aggressive If they still kept on refusing to tone it down). 

If for whatever reason that is not an option, then maybe sleeping with some earplugs or putting on a fan, white noise or something else might also help a little in blocking nearby noise (I still wouldn't completely count on these solutions though).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 28, 2021)

more lines from disney channel & nickelodeon shows that are living in my brain rent-free.

How hard is it for you to see each other right now? *Is it awful?*
Say cheese, fathead! cheese.
You're just not very... thinky. Thinky? Why would you say something like that? 'Cause mom said I can't call ya dumb.
*THIS IS NO TIME FOR SNACKIN'!!*
Just adding -ito to a word doesn't make it Spanish!
You people should be ashamed of yourself, do you think this class is a joke? *YES!!!*...unless the right answer is no...!
But it says first place Arwin Hawkhouser! That's.. my sister! It's her trophy, she won it! She has the same first name as you? we were a poor family... we could only afford one name.
Yeah buddy, don't be upset! We've got a big musical number coming up! So put a smile on your face, slap some twinkle in your toes, and put some jazz in your hands! =D


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 28, 2021)

So many bitter and condescending people on youtube. Tried watching a let's play of Warioware Gold by vinesause.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 28, 2021)

Please come next week Parcel...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Not being able to sleep because someone else is making a lot of noise can definitely be frustrating. Has anyone in your residence tried telling them to shut the hell up? (In a polite manner, of course. I'd personally only resort to being more aggressive If they still kept on refusing to tone it down).
> 
> If for whatever reason that is not an option, then maybe sleeping with some earplugs or putting on a fan, white noise or something else might also help a little in blocking nearby noise (I still wouldn't completely count on these solutions though).


i live in the middle of 3 houses and the people on the other side of me have asked them multiple times to stop making noise and even called the police on them but they just seem to carry on having parties til 3am every saturday -_-
it's so annoying and i can't sleep with any kind of noise so i'm unable to find something that'll cover up their shouting


----------



## Sheep Villager (Feb 28, 2021)

Kind of vague but finally got over an irrational fear I've had for the past 3 weeks and got some stuff done.

Don't really have anyone to tout my success to so I'll just leave this vague post here.  ​


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

I am sooooooo tired.  But hey, at least it’s a Sunday.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2021)

I want to go to the craft store to buy paint


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

i told my cousin i'd invite in few of her dreamies for her island for free but i can't get them past the 18th because i'm getting all sanrio villagers so i won't have room and apparently that makes me a terrible cousin like ok but she has over 2 weeks to get 3 open plots and she time travels, how does that make me "terrible" 
man my cousins are so annoying...


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i live in the middle of 3 houses and the people on the other side of me have asked them multiple times to stop making noise and even called the police on them but they just seem to carry on having parties til 3am every saturday -_-
> it's so annoying and i can't sleep with any kind of noise so i'm unable to find something that'll cover up their shouting



Well, that sucks. It's kind of strange that the police were called and nothing happened. I think that if someone keeps on reporting those neighbors to the police (and gathering proof with a camera), then they'd have to stop their noise sooner or later (unless if the police in your area just aren't doing their job right or something. The noise laws could also be different in your region, so I can't say for sure).

If you cannot sleep with any kind of noise, then earplugs could still be an option. Sorry that I don't have any better solutions.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Well, that sucks. It's kind of strange that the police were called and nothing happened. I think that if someone keeps on reporting those neighbors to the police (and gathering proof with a camera), then they'd have to stop their noise sooner or later (unless if the police in your area just aren't doing their job right or something. The noise laws could also be different in your region, so I can't say for sure).
> 
> If you cannot sleep with any kind of noise, then earplugs could still be an option. Sorry that I don't have any better solutions.


tbh the police are pretty useless in the uk, idk if it's just the part of the uk i'm from but yeah, they don't do much

also it's chill, i'm kinda used to their noise by now and it's not like i gotta get up early or anything but it just gets pretty annoying sometimes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm not sure how my interview went today. It was more of a discussion than a grilling interview about me. I'm not sure if I gave off the right vibes. I feel like I sounded confident, or at least a hell of a lot more confident than I usually am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

T does not seem like the kind of letter to come that late in the alphabet.

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRS*T*UVWXYZ

it seems like a letter that should be up with F-L

since there's no point in the alphabet being organized the way it is, I propose T come after I, maybe J.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

my family owns a wallace & gromit biscuit tin and it's probably the most british thing i've seen in my life


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Well, that sucks. It's kind of strange that the police were called and nothing happened. I think that if someone keeps on reporting those neighbors to the police (and gathering proof with a camera), then they'd have to stop their noise sooner or later (unless if the police in your area just aren't doing their job right or something. The noise laws could also be different in your region, so I can't say for sure).
> 
> If you cannot sleep with any kind of noise, then earplugs could still be an option. Sorry that I don't have any better solutions.





Jam86 said:


> tbh the police are pretty useless in the uk, idk if it's just the part of the uk i'm from but yeah, they don't do much
> 
> also it's chill, i'm kinda used to their noise by now and it's not like i gotta get up early or anything but it just gets pretty annoying sometimes



It's not just UK, police in America (or atleast Code Enforcement for the neighborhood I live in) have been called on my neighbors multiple times but they never get any tickets, plus nothing happens. They always leave their yard a complete disaster with tools and dead grass, even parking their massive truck and another car in the swale, which is technically illegal. It also poses a safety hazard when you can't see cars driving down the street cause their ugly piece of junk truck blocks the view of the road entirely, forcing you to back out of the driveway blindly. They've even parked in OTHER people's swales but no consequences.

The only time police show up is when one time someone broke one of the windows to my neighbors car, and another time for an attempted break in for a different neighbor.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 1, 2021)

Just got 11 bells for my last post. This is the most bells I've ever gotten for a single post.



Stella-Io said:


> It's not just UK, police in America (or atleast Code Enforcement for the neighborhood I live in) have been called on my neighbors multiple times but they never get any tickets, plus nothing happens. They always leave their yard a complete disaster with tools and dead grass, even parking their massive truck and another car in the swale, which is technically illegal. It also poses a safety hazard when you can't see cars driving down the street cause their ugly piece of junk truck blocks the view of the road entirely, forcing you to back out of the driveway blindly. They've even parked in OTHER people's swales but no consequences.
> 
> The only time police show up is when one time someone broke one of the windows to my neighbors car, and another time for an attempted break in for a different neighbor.



That's unfortunate. Guess it depends on the location. Where I live, if someone calls the cops they'll most likely show up. As for code enforcement, I have a friend who says that they usually come around his neighborhood, pestering him about the slightest things. 

However, not much seems to happen here when it comes to making noise complaints to animal control about annoying dogs who bark too damn much.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Just got 11 bells for my last post. This is the most bells I've ever gotten for a single post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah funny thing about Code Enforcment is that they'll knit pick about someone's boat being in the front yard, or not having shrubbery by their fence, but not the obnoxiously large truck parking on what is technically the city's property, the swale.

I'm not sure if Animal Control can do much about that, since it's ultimately up to the owner to do those kinds of things. I don't really know much about what Animal Control does, would they just write up the owner of the dog or somethin?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 1, 2021)

I agree!

Me either, although probably. I've tried researching the animal control thing before, and it appears as if they can't/don't do much in "extreme" cases though. I remember reading that if there's a dog who just won't shut up and whose owners refuse to do anything about it (even after you told them), then it'd be recommended to sue them in a small claims court (although there is still no guarantee that will improve your situation).


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

i've recently started playing NL again and honestly, we should have the ability to transfer bells from NL to NH because this is actually mad


Spoiler: how on earth did i manage to get this???







i barely remember playing NL, all i know is i went to the island a lot and hardly bought anything but still i don't get how i got this  
i did lend my game to my sister for a while


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## mogyay (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> tbh the police are pretty useless in the uk, idk if it's just the part of the uk i'm from but yeah, they don't do much
> 
> also it's chill, i'm kinda used to their noise by now and it's not like i gotta get up early or anything but it just gets pretty annoying sometimes



you'd probably be better contacting your council than the police. in saying that they're probably useless too but i know that they have procedures you can follow and can get notices and fines issued to your neighbours 

it's 7am why am i awake


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

i know i should order a check-up for my eyes but i kinda don't want to spend money and get new glasses now  but i guess broke ones ain't much better dude


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 2, 2021)

Why does shaving cream look more appetizing than whipped cream?

When will advertised food no longer lie to me...


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

bruh i just woke up and i need to get up but my chonky doggo is laying on my legs! she won't move and i'm stuck 
i'm literally the size of a twig and my noodle arms can't even pick her up


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 2, 2021)

i absolutely need an eve 3* or 4* card for my pastel palette lineup in bandori. i need to get to 1M points but the best I’m getting is 970k with my 2* eve


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Why does shaving cream look more appetizing than whipped cream?
> 
> When will advertised food no longer lie to me...


cause shaving cream is real and the whipped one is just fake :l

anyway i should wash the dishes but cba since my mom just puts them all over the place and tries doing some half finished job with em ugh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm not sure how my interview went today. It was more of a discussion than a grilling interview about me. I'm not sure if I gave off the right vibes. I feel like I sounded confident, or at least a hell of a lot more confident than I usually am


Well, it can't have gone too bad as I thought. They sent back good feedback about me to my current employer and my recruitment agency. Although now my employer has taken the opportunity to put me on some different jobs, because of the good feedback lol. I hope the people I want to be employed with aren't testing me or something


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2021)

Why is Chai tea so GOOD

If I had a drink maker machine I would make myself fake Chai lattes ALL THE TIME (fake cause when I get a Chai latte at this one place I don't put ANY coffee/espresso in it. So, it's not a real latte ig).

Damn I need to figure how how to make myself fake Chai lattes. And where to buy Chai tea, not sure if I've seen it before at stores.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2021)

I feel like I'm in this cycle lately of going to work, browsing Lace Market, then drinking (((water))) until I go to bed, ahaaa


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2021)

Snowesque said:


> I feel like I'm in this cycle lately of going to work, browsing Lace Market, then drinking (((water))) until I go to bed, ahaaa



Me but replace Browsing Lace Market (sounds cool btw) with watching YouTube and replace drinking water with Gatorade.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2021)

I just realized I'm the only female on this worksite...again. I guess that's typical for working with a contractor


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 2, 2021)

Before COVID-19 started, a lot of strangers would randomly walk up to me in the park and ask me the same damn thing, "Hey! Are you playing Pokémon Go?", and I would tell 'em, "No, I'm just listening to music/browsing something else!".

Realized not too long ago that this hasn't ever happened to me since last year. I guess many of those Pokémon Go players just don't go outside anymore.


----------



## deana (Mar 2, 2021)

I burnt my tongue and it HURTS ya'll


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

my sister just told me daft punk have stopped making music like what? why? 
to be fair their music was kinda going downhill, discovery was their best album and that came out 20 years ago


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2021)

As of today, I've been here 3 years. Kind of weird to think about, since it really doesn't feel that long.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 3, 2021)

The tickling meth head might be fired.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

my dad and brother had an arguement earlier and my dad left so i went downstairs to watch the dog and my dad hid all my brother's ps4 games


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

Changes in the 1800's in Utah is literally non important, why am I learning this in class?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2021)

Hurry up game! I want to play you already!!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

You know what this forum needs? A "keep track of how many times we have pooped" thread XD Just kidding. If someone were to actually make one, it'd probably be instantly locked


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm emotionally unavailable right now, please check back when I can afford a therapist.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 3, 2021)

the black horse from the miitopia switch trailer looks like the night mare horse webkinz


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

i just spent 5 minutes looking for my ds stylus and it was in my hand the whole time 
why am i actually like this


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> You know what this forum needs? A "keep track of how many times we have pooped" thread XD Just kidding. If someone were to actually make one, it'd probably be instantly locked
> 
> View attachment 359433
> 
> View attachment 359434


You are right in thinking that we would shut that down.



Jam86 said:


> i just spent 5 minutes looking for my ds stylus and it was in my hand the whole time
> why am i actually like this


I do not miss the DS or 3DS for this reason. 9/10 times I lost it it had fallen down the sofa cushions or I was sat on it.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I do not miss the DS or 3DS for this reason. 9/10 times I lost it it had fallen down the sofa cushions or I was sat on it.


i love playing the ds but i'm constantly losing my stylus so i had to buy a pack of 100 

i've never found an old one though, which is weird considering how many i've lost around the house


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

if there was a person who eventually became entirely robot besides their conscience (cyborg?), and they were made out of a certain metal, we should make them swim in lava to test things out


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2021)

Spoiler: Spoiler because this is depressing



Do you ever just wonder how many people on the internet are dead? There's probably thousands of people who were once online and nobody is aware they are gone.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler because this is depressing
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever just wonder how many people on the internet are dead? There's probably thousands of people who were once online and nobody is aware they are gone.


There absolutely are. I only learned that one of my online friends had died because I was cynical enough to Google her name every now and then (after she fell inactive online) until I found her obituary. She was older and sick, so when she stopped responding to my messages I feared the worst.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 3, 2021)

what i've learnt from miis in the past 12 years of my life:
-knuckles (and knuckles) is mean and hates me
-i ship tyrone and spongebob
-i have a crush on squidward
-callie and marie may be in love
-sylveon's kid is pearl
-matt from wii sports is spooky
-they can be very concerning
and finally,
*-hate your friends*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2021)

Out of all the usernames and aesthetics I’ve ever had on this website, this one is quite possibly my favorite.  The orange sunset in my signature combined with the orange user title, light background with the eggs, and my pfp is quite simply spectacular.  It all matches.  I think the only aesthetic I’ve had that would come close is when I went by xRileyx and had rows of winter mittens and was blue-themed with a Lucario signature.  But yes, I love my current aesthetic and I can’t stop staring at it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

i don't know what a pink leopard tank top has to do with tackey & tsubasa but.. thanks obama/trump/biden lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2021)

There' a big difference between something POSSIBLY being racist and something CERTAINLY being racist! Unless you have conclusive facts then shut the **** up!! Basically, what I mean is....just because there's a lack of diversity in workplace or whatever does NOT automatically mean it's a ****ing racial thing, okay? It could be just as well that no one of another culture was interested in the job or what not. Or maybe, coincidentally(no matter how unlikely), it could be not that many people of another culture or group were qualified enough. It may seem like a ridiculous idea but it's still a POSSIBILITY!


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 4, 2021)

Ever watch a film, and then feel like you are actually in the film?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

i made a 3rd nookazon account and someone on it legit denied my offer of 150k bells for a kitchen mat because "the offer was too low"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

Psydye said:


> There' a big difference between something POSSIBLY being racist and something CERTAINLY being racist! Unless you have conclusive facts then shut the **** up!! Basically, what I mean is....just because there's a lack of diversity in workplace or whatever does NOT automatically mean it's a ****ing racial thing, okay? It could be just as well that no one of another culture was interested in the job or what not. Or maybe, coincidentally(no matter how unlikely), it could be not that many people of another culture or group were qualified enough. It may seem like a ridiculous idea but it's still a POSSIBILITY!


yes thank you.

also can we go back to the time when the only annoying people on the web was like weebs/koreaboos (though i did make some friends thru this too lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2021)

my mom just brought up the possibility of leaving my dad. things are getting spicy up in here


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

me: hey you want yakiniku for dinner (me paying it)?
mom: no i can't waste on that
me: bruh i'll pa-
mom: i need to saaaave more.

like bruh well whatever then


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2021)

oh my godddddddddddddd AAAAAAAAAAAH-


----------



## oak (Mar 4, 2021)

Walking in the city is wild. The guy in front of me pulled down his pants and just started to pee right there in the side walk and I am happy to say I did not see anything unwanted. I don't need anymore terrible images burned into my memories lmao. I quickly walked past him and accidently got a smell of his pee through my mask. Ugh it was so gross, someone pray for me.


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2021)

dying my hair purple today :>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2021)

oak said:


> Walking in the city is wild. The guy in front of me pulled down his pants and just started to pee right there in the side walk and I am happy to say I did not see anything unwanted. I don't need anymore terrible images burned into my memories lmao. I quickly walked past him and accidently got a smell of his pee through my mask. Ugh it was so gross, someone pray for me.



LMAO wtf. I laughed out loud just because of how totally random that is. I'm sorry that you had to see that. May God bless your soul.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

i put my music on shuffle and it played a really old foo fighters song, which was on lego rock band wii, now i can't stop thinking about that day my mum threw away my lego rock band instruments 
truely a sad day she could have at least let me sell them...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 4, 2021)

Seriously, there is a zone tv on youtube related to a ministry in Florida, but there's another zone tv related to something very adult.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 4, 2021)

^What is this very adult thing that thou speaketh of, Sir Fairfield?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 4, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> ^What is this very adult thing that thou speaketh of, Sir Fairfield?


It is animated, and talks about mature subjects.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 4, 2021)

it can't be considered a mini van unless there's a bunch of cheerios on the floor and you can't even see that very floor


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 5, 2021)

All of a sudden, Matisyahu came to mind. Completely forgot that this guy even existed. Not necessarily a fan, but that one song, "King Without A Crown", was kind of catchy, and it also makes me nostalgic for the mid 2000s (the live version in particular).



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

oak said:


> Walking in the city is wild. The guy in front of me pulled down his pants and just started to pee right there in the side walk and I am happy to say I did not see anything unwanted. I don't need anymore terrible images burned into my memories lmao. I quickly walked past him and accidently got a smell of his pee through my mask. Ugh it was so gross, someone pray for me.


Ohhh god I'm so sorry 

But yeah I saw/smelled that on a regular basis before the pandemic and restrictions, there's always that one drunk/random dude doing it, ew.... And yes I've seen.. hot dogs too.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

omgggg raya and the last dragon is on disney+ and i need to see it but my mum won't get premier access 
to be fair, we paid for disney+ so we should be able to watch it anyway, not pay an additional £20!! can't even


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> omgggg raya and the last dragon is on disney+ and i need to see it but my mum won't get premier access
> to be fair, we paid for disney+ so we should be able to watch it anyway, not pay an additional £20!! can't even


ugh yeah disney+ are so stinky..not that i use it myself but they are real shady..

also i kinda need to trim my back hair to get like, a short 60s bob or stuff hair cause i look reallll weird rn lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Ohhh god I'm so sorry
> 
> But yeah I saw/smelled that on a regular basis before the pandemic and restrictions, there's always that one drunk/random dude doing it, ew.... And yes I've seen.. hot dogs too.


LOL! My god...I'd be drinking to forget the memory! xD

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021

If someone told me they loved me this would be my reaction:



Spoiler


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 5, 2021)

Must avoid social media at all costs until I've watched the finale of WandaVision.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 5, 2021)

Psydye said:


> If someone told me they loved me this would be my reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 6, 2021)

How can people actually think corona is a hoax. How


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> How can people actually think corona is a hoax. How


i've no ****ing idea but some people tried making a demonstration that it was a hoax ...i'm just like bruh what's wrong with y'all lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## neoqueenserenity (Mar 6, 2021)

Not sure how I'm still running on 2 hrs of sleep but I'm scared to let myself sit for too long because the crash is gonnna be bAD lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 6, 2021)

Most interesting thing that YouTube has recommended to me this week: A video of Sakevi crashing a Jagatara concert XD (Or perhaps it was a duet gone wrong?)

Thought that it was authentic at first, but it might've been staged (for whatever reason).






EDIT: Still wondering about this!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

i'm legit terrified rn
my sister is visting and she just put demon slayer on, i've never seen it and it's a 15 (i normally watch kids stuff because i'm actually a coward lol)

but idk if it's gonna be scary or not so i'm just silently freaking out


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 6, 2021)

I want to get out of this towwwwwn


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 6, 2021)

it's great how i can search "troy walking with a mental breakdown" on youtube and bet on it will be the first thing in the results page


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 7, 2021)

432 Hz Vs 440 Hz


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)

-looks thru my johnny's entertainment folder for a pfp here-

... most are a bit too dodgy lmao


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2021)

I wish I could justify buying this. A local shop is getting it in at the end of the month.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I wish I could justify buying this. A local shop is getting it in at the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 360121


Do it.
-

Unrelated, saw a video of my friend's nephew and goooood he's grown so much. Haven't seen him in like.. 6 years or something and he was so tiny back then ahaha.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021

Also totally not having a semi-dodgy MatsuJun background on my phone -cough-


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2021)

Hm what colour do I want to paint my nails this time HMMM

Or should I experiemt and put a bold purple base coat on then a pretty almost druzy blue top coat on? Hm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2021)

I beat the entire Rainbow Rocket episode using mostly Type Null and he still hasn't evolved smfh

speaking of Rainbow Rocket Giovanni's rhyperior was giving me **** and KOing all my pokemon and then I one shotted his mega mewtwo with first impression  (ty Mr Sprinks)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 8, 2021)

my sister and her boyfriend just shouted at me for saying i want an amiibo of barold and tiffany 
like barold may be ugly but he is still sort of cute and tiffany is literally the funniest villager to exist

them saying no makes me wanna get the amiibos even more haha


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2021)

That Shania Twain "Man! I Feel Like A Woman!" song really sucks.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2021)

It's been like a month now since I've seen that "Legally Blonde" musical, yet I still listen to the soundtrack every day. It's catchy!


----------



## Hug (Mar 8, 2021)

The amount of money that I could save if only I had good skin !


----------



## Licorice (Mar 9, 2021)

People love to hate on gorilla villagers but who else could cuddle you at night?? Is marshal gonna spoon you with those lil spaghetti baby arms? Gorillas have arms perfectly designed to wrap around you in a warm and comforting embrace as you fall asleep at night.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> That Shania Twain "Man! I Feel Like A Woman!" song really sucks.


Yeah I don't like it either. Doesn't help it was immensely popular when I was a kid either so I've heard so many times...

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> I beat the entire Rainbow Rocket episode using mostly Type Null and he still hasn't evolved smfh
> 
> speaking of Rainbow Rocket Giovanni's rhyperior was giving me **** and KOing all my pokemon and then I one shotted his mega mewtwo with first impression  (ty Mr Sprinks)


Bruh are you some kind of superhero cause I hated that episode so much


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

apparently miraculous season 4 is gonna release on march 27th and i'm probably getting my hopes up but i'm still so buzzed! 
tbh i don't even care about the show, i just wanna see cat noir


----------



## Romaki (Mar 9, 2021)

I got back into Flight Rising and now I wish I didn't give away all of my bells lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

i spent 3 hours on a drawing of sheik from loz and my mum said she didn't like it because i copied someone elses character and it's not my own thing like, ok? good observation
i wanted to draw sheik so i did 👁👁


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 9, 2021)

Right now on the front page of YouTube there appears to be a whole bunch of videos of Brazilian (Portuguese?) female users, and most of them have some real clickbait-y thumbnails and seem to be about yoga.

Not sure why I'm being recommended this, but I recently cleared up my history, so maybe the site is just automatically recommending whatever is trending at the moment.

Also, found this random video about cooking crashed eggs :3



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay, so I was somewhat dumb and didn’t realize until recently that Starbucks doubleshots (the cans) have a LOT more caffeine than just a normal cup of coffee.  No wonder I was having anxiety and a fast heart rate when finishing university.  I‘m surprised I made it out of that unscathed.  

Apparently just a normal cup of coffee is good for you and helps prevent cancer among other things, so I’m adding that back to my daily routine.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 9, 2021)

if I adopt another bird to live with Lloyd and declare them siblings, they better not fall in love


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2021)

I wonder if when I keep switching around la/el and o/a when I talk Spanish, will that confuse the Spanish-speaking person I'm talking to? Are they gonna be like 'you gotta choose one or the other' or straight up say I shouldn't be using el/o.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 9, 2021)

^Not sure if I completely understand what you mean, but it shouldn't confuse them if you're using the words right. From what I know, "la" and words ending in "a" are usually feminine, and "el"/words ending in "o" are usually masculine (so it would sound a bit strange/nonsensical if someone said for example "la perro" or "el gata". I think there are some exceptions though).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm randomly remembering that I used to have a couple of those "rabbit's foot" keychain things when I was little. Think I got them at Chuck E. Cheese's or something. They were dyed blue/green and looked real, but I don't think that they actually were (hopefully not).


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)

Okay, forget my old aesthetic.  Zhongli from Genshin Impact with a Cappy hat from Super Mario Odyssey on his head is my new favorite thing to come out of the internet.  Now, I’m off to collect those coins... err, I mean bells.  No wait, I mean mora.  What am I doing with my time?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't trust people who are like "omnivores" or basically listen casually to whatever they come across... Like bruh if you have that tiny of a music interest you're probably an uninteresting person in general.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 10, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Okay, so I was somewhat dumb and didn’t realize until recently that Starbucks doubleshots (the cans) have a LOT more caffeine than just a normal cup of coffee.  No wonder I was having anxiety and a fast heart rate when finishing university.  I‘m surprised I made it out of that unscathed.
> 
> Apparently just a normal cup of coffee is good for you and helps prevent cancer among other things, so I’m adding that back to my daily routine.



Are they the cans that you can buy from the store? I always see them on the shelves, but I'm immediately put off by how costly they are. But you've now convinced me to buy one, coffee has no effect on me anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Are they the cans that you can buy from the store? I always see them on the shelves, but I'm immediately put off by how costly they are. But you've now convinced me to buy one, coffee has no effect on me anymore.



Yeah, they’re the cans that you can buy from the store.  They can be expensive too.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

it's my old dog, cookie's birthday on sunday and my mum & dad said we aren't gonna celebrate it since our dog passed away so we don't need to celebrate her birthday and that is the most wack thing i've ever heard tbh

cookie was a blessing and i shall go ahead and celebrate her birthday all day because she was the best dog ever and i love her so much


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2021)

big rip tomoya nagase leaving johnnys


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 10, 2021)

Why don’t bagels come sliced anymore? Seriously, my mornings are now spent cutting bagels and to achieve even slices has to be a talent.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

Nicole. said:


> Why don’t bagels come sliced anymore? Seriously, my mornings are now spent cutting bagels and to achieve even slices has to be a talent.


what? where are bagels not sliced???? i get pre-sliced bagels all the time, i couldn't live without them haha


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 10, 2021)

why does this single photo physically drag my body back to the my childhood in the mid to late 2000s


----------



## deana (Mar 10, 2021)

Remember to go to the store 

Forget to buy the thing you went for


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

how to look androgynous when you can't get your hair cut super short??


----------



## oak (Mar 10, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how to look androgynous when you can't get your hair cut super short??


Get a messy shoulder length cut, kinda like a bob but less sharp. My hair is currently shoulder length and parted in the middle so it's pretty androgynous. Also I googled "androgynous shoulder length hair" so hopefully that might give you some ideas.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2021)

wow so packages go to from SF to JFK airport now, well interesting


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 11, 2021)

oak said:


> Get a messy shoulder length cut, kinda like a bob but less sharp. My hair is currently shoulder length and parted in the middle so it's pretty androgynous. Also I googled "androgynous shoulder length hair" so hopefully that might give you some ideas.


Oh thank you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)

omg I just realized the hot feather is actually a Kazooie feather, I absolutely love that ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ

(might have to find a funny Kazooie quote and have someone put it on there for me)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 11, 2021)

Today is 3/11, dudebro. Guess I'll just leave this here:



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Today is 3/11, dudebro. Guess I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I didn't know November was yet but then again past year been pretty messy so i don't blame it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 11, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I didn't know November was yet but then again past year been pretty messy so i don't blame it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2021)

lmf


Autumn Rain said:


> View attachment 360967


bruh lmfao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 11, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Remember to go to the store ✔
> 
> Forget to buy the thing you went for ✔✔


Remember halfway across the parking lot and have to decide whether you really want to go back in or not ✔✔✔


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Mar 11, 2021)

hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is literally the funniest word to ever exist, like who even come up with that?!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 11, 2021)

this cat i just colored looks like friggin Uniqua the heck


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 12, 2021)

Why is Gamzee Makara from Homestuck always portrayed as a sympathetic sweetheart in my dreams, rather than a genocidal juggalo like in the real Homestuck roflmao


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 12, 2021)

Right now I have 666 tbt and 666 positive reviews...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't get why people are  so upset about the art style in the DP remakes? have they literally never played the original Diamond and Pearl??


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't get why people are  so upset about the art style in the DP remakes? have they literally never played the original Diamond and Pearl??


Probably. Couldn't care less, I'm so hyped for them since swsh was such a moneygrab and I'm glad I never got them. Plus literally everything happened at their release dates, so uh.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

apparently yo-kai watch games will only be released in japan from now on
and my aunt took my last one... never forget!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> apparently yo-kai watch games will only be released in japan from now on
> and my aunt took my last one... never forget!


Yeah I heard of that before. I never really got into them but big sad mood for those who enjoyed it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

i used to love dragon quest games so earlier i bought the demo for dragon quest XI and i'm pretty sure that demo is the entire game, like does it even have an end? it's taking me hours to get through


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2021)

I just came up w a devastating quote that pretty much sums up my relationship w my dad:

"When pushing your child to be successful and reach their fullest potential gets to the point where it's more insulting than inspiring, then it isn't doing anyone any good."


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2021)

While setting up my mother's new phone for her I finally managed to convince her to switch to WhatsApp. This means I can delete Kik. She was the last person I knew who still liked to use it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 12, 2021)

i've always wondered who's the original creator of my icon

who made pikachu caramelldansen? who!?


----------



## namiieco (Mar 12, 2021)

havent been online on tbt for a while, threads like these make me nostalgic


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 12, 2021)

I almost just spilled ramen all over my science notes


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 12, 2021)

Why is this day going by so slow? It’s ridiculous and i’m tired and i want to go home.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 12, 2021)

someone must have opened my window because i just heard my old elementary school's bell go off very clearly
(i live quite a bit of a walk away from it so this is a bit surprising for me)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

my dad's friend is visiting and i'm too scared to go downstairs and get my ice cream incase they try to talk to me


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 12, 2021)

^Be stealthy like a ninja; sneak in, get ice cream, sneak out, reap benefits.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> ^Be stealthy like a ninja; sneak in, get ice cream, sneak out, reap benefits.


aha yeah i tried sneaking downstairs and found out my dad's friend had left an hour earlier but nobody told me so i wouldn't come down from my room


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 12, 2021)

o h  h o w  t h e  t a b l e s  h a v e  t u r n e d


----------



## Neb (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m not going to let my parents dictate my shaving habits anymore. From now on I’m going to shave arms and legs. Goodbye yeti hair!


----------



## R3i (Mar 13, 2021)

what do bugs think of humans?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 13, 2021)

Exactly one year ago today was March 13. A Friday. The last normal day of school for me.

well did i not expect to change almost entirely over the course of one year


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 13, 2021)

I've started doing a weekend to-do list and I can't express enough how satisfying it is to cross off everything i've done
I'm a changed woman


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 13, 2021)

i literally love how every morning lately, i've opened the bell tree and seen at least 1 picture of alastor from hazbin hotel
what a great start to my day


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2021)

R3i said:


> what do bugs think of humans?


They think we're giants. Probably.
I totally wasn't playing too much Bug Fables.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> o h  h o w  t h e  t a b l e s  h a v e  t u r n e d



fun fact! this was filmed at the concert venue in my city! i met them that day as well!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2021)

i need more hello kitty and kawaii things in my life


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 13, 2021)

I miss old Nintendo online, it was so good ;v;


----------



## oak (Mar 13, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> fun fact! this was filmed at the concert venue in my city! i met them that day as well!


Did you win a meet & greet at their concert? Cause I did too many moons ago as a teenager lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2021)

**yawwwwwwwwwwwwn**

I keep falling back asleep today in various locations.  I think I need some coffee for sure.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2021)

YouTube keeps recommending me these racy, random videos of attractive women (and other "sexually suggestive" things).

Seems a little strange, as I haven't been looking at _that _kind of material. All I've been searching on YouTube as of late is music stuff and clips of Nick and Nate Diaz (even though I don't watch UFC XD).


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

oak said:


> Did you win a meet & greet at their concert? Cause I did too many moons ago as a teenager lol.



That's cool! I got meet and greet passes for their concerts through a friend type of situation.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 13, 2021)

I was listening to old vg music and the mk7 main menu came into my mind. It immediately took me back to all those road trips my family took from 2011-2013, and each time we hit a gas station directly in the middle of the trip, when waiting for our parents to finish up, we'd all huddle together in the car and wait for our 3DS' to connect to each other so we could play Mario Kart 7. I miss those times.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 13, 2021)

i told my sister her wall looked empty and i was gonna make her a painting for it and she agreed then straight up gave it back to me and said she wouldn't put it up :0


Spoiler: a beautiful piece of art









it's cool i'll put it in my room


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2021)

It's "Bold & Brash"!


----------



## R3i (Mar 13, 2021)

running low on tp, theres a shortage in area


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it just me, or is today the most uneventful day that has happened in a long time.  Like, don’t get me wrong, I’ve had a great week, but literally nothing happened for me today besides playing video games.  At least next week and the week after should be more fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2021)

watching the gen 3 pokemon anime and this guy just shoved a magikarp into a sack and ran off lmao????

also will never not love Jessie and James. they are the ultimate friend-zoners. and their wobbuffet is hilarious.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2021)

R3i said:


> running low on tp, theres a shortage in area


We were low on Little Debbie Swiss Rolls. Also the seasonal neapolitan lindor balls. One store only got 2 bags of those balls.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> We were low on Little Debbie Swiss Rolls.



priorities ya know


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2021)

I always close my door when I'm not in my room, and recently one of my cats has started trying to get in after I leave.  Just a few minutes ago, he managed to force my door open while I was brushing my teeth.  I have to say, I'm impressed, though slightly concerned.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 14, 2021)

why do headaches always happen when i'm trying to sleep!?!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 14, 2021)

I planned on going to bed earlier tonight, then was shocked to see the clock was at 3AM. Turns out I forgot it was daylight savings. I swear whenever I try to fix my sleep schedule, _something _makes sure that doesn't happen. Even if everything else is fine, it will just happen to be on the one day of the year when clocks move an hour forward.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I planned on going to bed earlier tonight, then was shocked to see the clock was at 3AM. Turns out I forgot it was daylight savings. I swear whenever I try to fix my sleep schedule, _something _makes sure that doesn't happen. Even if everything else is fine, it will just happen to be on the one day of the year when clocks move an hour forward.



Yesssss, my sleep schedule was finally fixed and this messed it up.  Can we please just stick to one time already?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2021)

I really need to clean out my wardrobe and locker and sort my turtle stuff together, too small apartment


----------



## milktae (Mar 14, 2021)

i forgot it there was I time change and was so confused when it went from 1:59 am to 3 am lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I planned on going to bed earlier tonight, then was shocked to see the clock was at 3AM. Turns out I forgot it was daylight savings. I swear whenever I try to fix my sleep schedule, _something _makes sure that doesn't happen. Even if everything else is fine, it will just happen to be on the one day of the year when clocks move an hour forward.


oh so that's why it's 7:45 and i'm still tired. i thought my body was messing up on me again


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2021)

New drinking game: take a shot every time someone says "panorama" or "panoramic" instead of "pandemic".


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2021)

*at work yesterday*

Me: What breed of dog is that one?
Boss: She's a Shar-pei pug mix
Me: Oh I love Shar-peis 
Boss: Yeah before you know them
Me: I had two growing up
Boss: Before they got ruined

Like? Somethings you don't need to say. I get you're knowledgeable about dogs, when she said the 'before you know them' she prob meant cause they were originally bread as basically a Chinese pitbull, but that doesn't change the fact that not all dogs are like that, aggressive and fighty. My one dog had the absolute BEST temperament, never barked or snapped or did anythin bad, even as a baby (me) would pull her tail and do other baby annoying stuff.

Also who th breeds a pug and Shar-pei together?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 14, 2021)

*gotta get more kibble so i can shove littlest chihuahua #461 on a train to my littlest pet shop*

why am i playing this game


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 14, 2021)

my mum literally asked me what i wanted to do with my birthday and apparently "i don't want to celebrate it" wasn't a good enough answer so now she's making me go out really early in the morning then inviting everyone to come round later in the day
like sure, put me in a bunch of uncomfortable situations, that'll make my start liking my birthday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2021)

so I'm following Biden on fb and when I saw one of his posts I just suddenly dissociated for a split second and I was like "wait, he's the president now??"

like for some reason 0.7% of my brain still believes that Trump is the president. maybe that's why I've been so damn stressed about politics lately lol.


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 14, 2021)

Is laser hair removal worth the $$ and effort?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 15, 2021)

If you've ever wondered this is how the members online box looks like during the dead hours.







It's so tiny.​


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

I literally slept from 10 pm to 10 am.  What is wrong with me?


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh I am out of practice when it comes to painting my nails, lol. This isn’t going super well but I’m committed now


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 15, 2021)

i've been thinking about that new helluva boss episode and it technically ruined hazbin hotel lol


Spoiler: spoilers for both shows



so in hazbin hotel, charlie's entire plan is to redeem demons and send them to heaven or whatever
but in the new helluva boss episode, them angels accidently did something bad and got banned from heaven

so if angels who did something by accident can't go back to heaven, then demons who do bad on purpose definately won't be allowed to go to heaven no matter how good they become at the hotel

my boy alastor was right, charlie's plan is wacky nonsense


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 15, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> If you've ever wondered this is how the members online box looks like during the dead hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I win! Just kidding

Took this screenshot back in February because I inadvertently noticed how very few users were online at the time as I was scrolling down to see the General Discussion forum, and it happened to be the lowest count I've ever seen (and this was like around 10 or 11 at night. Not even that late. I haven't ever been on this forum past midnight, but I imagine it might get even lower then).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2021)

i really need to restock on flossing thread and mouth rinse lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 15, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> View attachment 361590
> 
> I win! Just kidding
> 
> Took this screenshot back in February because I inadvertently noticed how very few users were online at the time as I was scrolling down to see the General Discussion forum, and it happened to be the lowest count I've ever seen (and this was like around 10 or 11 at night. Not even that late. I haven't ever been on this forum past midnight, but I imagine it might get even lower then).



I feel slightly validated in not being the only person who likes to check how many people are on. My personal record lowest is somewhere in the 20s. I want to say 25 going off my memory... I think I may need to find more interesting hobbies than observing the online counter.​


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

Shopping for houses is so stressful, there's hardly anything that fits my requirements and every time we find one that's not terrible it sells so fast it's ridiculous. They're selling like 2 days after being listed. I hate this, I just want a nice hooooouse.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 15, 2021)

2 matches into mario kart wii online and i've already dishonored the mkwii online community


----------



## deana (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent a vulnerable message and now I think I need to throw my phone into a volcano


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2021)

Need to catch up on _Blood on the Tracks_ manga. They're already on volume 3 and 4 as for their English publishing physically.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

i preordered a game then cancelled it and preordered it again and my mum's going mad over it
can't wait until next week when i cancel it again


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

since spongebob was confirmed to be gay last year he's definitely gay for squidward, i mean he called squidward a hunk, handsome, told patrick he liked him, and stole the entire interior design of his house. he's a complete simp


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

ThomasNLD said:


> Well, the title is quite clear isn't it?
> 
> I`ll kick it off;
> 
> I want dance lessons from Axl Rose.



I think Sia's movie Music was awful but I love Maddie Ziegler.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 17, 2021)

More than a few Nickelback songs have not aged well especially when it comes to their lyrics.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

hmm now that i think about it i'm starting to appreciate how young i look for my age


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2021)

my theater class is unbearably boring lol

also kept watching the Pokemon Advance anime last night, got to the episode where Ash goes for his last gym badge and has to battle Juan. I've always been a bit skeptical of Juan cause I grew up playing Sapphire and Wallace was the 8th gym leader in Ruby and Sapphire (he's the champion in Emerald) but after seeing Juan in the anime I have to say I really like his character. he's positively flamboyant, and his style is on point and I love it.


----------



## Toska (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m thinking about changing my whole tbt presence. The whole Diana thing is really cute but I feel like I may need a change...
Any input is appreciated ofc


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

i am super excited for sanrio villagers and i told everyone at home i needed something to make time go faster and my dad decided to put on the world's most boring tv show like, thanks dad! 
only 4 more hours of this...


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

i tted into october and its halloween,, isabelle acknowledged that its halloween but no sign of jack and my villagers arent dressed up


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2021)

syub said:


> i tted into october and its halloween,, isabelle acknowledged that its halloween but no sign of jack and my villagers arent dressed up



Is is 2020 or 2021? They won't do anything if it's 2021.

Also the villagers don't start to do Halloween stuff till like 6 maybe? Idk why Isabelle wouldn't mention somethin.



I think I'm maybe possibly allergic to bananas and passion fruit. Whenever I have somethin with a high banana content or the straight up banana, my stomach is immediately upset. Idk about raw passion fruit but there is passion fruit juice or tea, idk which one, in this tea drink I get. I've had it twice now and my stomach has gotten upset immediately by it. So maybe I'm not as allergy free as I thought. Not like the effects are more harmful. I mean maybe if I had more of it then my stomach would really hurt, but I don't like bananas anyway.
But I do like passion fruit juice/tea


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

everytime i play my hatsune miku game, my brother starts playing his persona 5 music game and says "hey look i have a music game too"
like ok, good for u bro
but he only ever plays it when i play the hatsune miku one and it's so weird

whatever because sanrio characters return in 1 hour and 39 minutes


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Is is 2020 or 2021? They won't do anything if it's 2021.
> 
> Also the villagers don't start to do Halloween stuff till like 6 maybe? Idk why Isabelle wouldn't mention somethin.
> 
> ...


yeah its 2021 lol, i assume the developers havent added in halloween for this year yet


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

my brain is just a windows 7 computer running internet explorer with over 100 different tabs of just memes, tv show/movie clips, and songs that i like at this point


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 18, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder, "what type of person uses the internet more: leftists or right-wingers?"

I think it's probably the first group of people. At least, that's who I usually always see on all the websites that I have an account on (for whatever reason).

Ultimately, I don't care what somebody's political affiliation is, just as long as they're not acting like insufferable/intolerable ***** trying to force their beliefs/opinions on me.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2021)

Spoiler: HUGE my hero academia manga spoilers for chapter 306



My brain is still fried like an egg, no chapter has caught me off guard like this one. I was going through the 5 stages of grief as it was happening hahaha. I'm still waiting for the chapter summary but I can't formulate any other thoughts tonight.

MIDORIYA LEFT UA
His *dream school*.
He left letters to every one of his classmates and dipped out as soon as he was discharge from the hospital. Deku becoming a vigilante??
I'm hoping his closest friends are going to go after him, somehow, someway. Especially after Bakugou told him not to run into the fray on his own. He'll fall into the same cycle as Nana and All Might.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Sometimes I wonder, "what type of person uses the internet more: leftists or right-wingers?"
> 
> I think it's probably the first group of people. At least, that's who I usually always see on all the websites that I have an account on (for whatever reason).
> 
> Ultimately, I don't care what somebody's political affiliation is, just as long as they're not acting like insufferable/intolerable ***** trying to force their beliefs/opinions on me.



I don’t have a political affiliation to be honest (I’m _really _not interested in modern day politics), so I get this.  But yeah, as long as someone isn’t trying to force their beliefs/opinions on me then I don’t really care, lol (and people really shouldn’t just go around forcing their beliefs and opinions on other people, but that’s a whole other can of worms I don’t want to open right now).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Is 5-6 hours enough time for sleep to function properly in the morning?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Spoiler: HUGE my hero academia manga spoilers for chapter 306
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen Tiger and Bunny? It would be interesting to see how you'd compare similar things.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



Toska said:


> Is 5-6 hours enough time for sleep to function properly in the morning?


Not for me, I've recently slept through an alarm for an hour an a half.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Have you seen Tiger and Bunny? It would be interesting to see how you'd compare similar things.



Not yet, I have had it in my sights for a few years, but haven't got around to it yet.
May pick it up soon, as you've got me a little more interested.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 18, 2021)

i love being the 15th wheel to all my friends

i wonder what it's like not being lonely?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2021)

Just spotted a Yamapi Hello Kitty and I need.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

well i've officially decided i'm not getting an animal crossing buildabear
cri


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Sometimes I wonder, "what type of person uses the internet more: leftists or right-wingers?"
> 
> I think it's probably the first group of people. At least, that's who I usually always see on all the websites that I have an account on (for whatever reason).
> 
> Ultimately, I don't care what somebody's political affiliation is, just as long as they're not acting like insufferable/intolerable ***** trying to force their beliefs/opinions on me.


I would think that there is a fairly even split. Who you are more likely to encounter depends mostly on the demographic of the websites you are visiting. Of the two websites I use most outside of TBT, one draws a significantly older audience (I'll be 30 next year and still seen as one of 'the kids') and the other draws a devoutly religious crowd so they both have a much higher number of right-wing than left-wing users.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2021)

Man, I hope I don't make it a habit of buying pricey stuff online every now and then, but damn I love Mimikyu and that Mimikyu hoodie on Pokemon Center's website be looking real nice. Never bought clothing online before so I'm anxious about it being the right size. 

Also still thinking about last night's My Hero Academia leaks. This twitter post specifically highlighting the pain haha.


Spoiler: spoilers for chapter 306





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372484496881115136


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

i've just noticed my bag has a small rip on the inside and normally i wouldn't care but i paid like £120 for this bag
i've only had it a year and it's already falling apart, can't even


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)

I am sooooooo tired right now.  Still an hour or two too early to be going to sleep though.

...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I'm following Biden on fb and when I saw one of his posts I just suddenly dissociated for a split second and I was like "wait, he's the president now??"
> 
> like for some reason 0.7% of my brain still believes that Trump is the president. maybe that's why I've been so damn stressed about politics lately lol.


Every time I heard the news say "the president" for like a month and a half after the inauguration I would automatically picture Trump, not Biden


----------



## pochy (Mar 19, 2021)

chopping up chocolate is really satisfying !


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 19, 2021)

the music from coconut mall on mario kart wii has been stuck in my head all day


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 20, 2021)

I got the last two boxes of neopolitan lindor balls.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 20, 2021)

my favorite shows really hit different when it's almost 12 am and the lights are off in my room
the vibes are great


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 20, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Man, I hope I don't make it a habit of buying pricey stuff online every now and then, but damn I love Mimikyu and that Mimikyu hoodie on Pokemon Center's website be looking real nice. Never bought clothing online before so I'm anxious about it being the right size.
> 
> Also still thinking about last night's My Hero Academia leaks. This twitter post specifically highlighting the pain haha.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's better to buy a size larger.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 20, 2021)

is the part of your thumb that connects it to your hand a joint or a knuckle? and is it similar to the ball on your ankle or no?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

had to think the longest time last night to recall "alliteration" cause i couldn't remember the term at all lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 20, 2021)

Sebastian Stan is starting to look really handsome, why did I never notice until now?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

Omggggg, I just woke up and thought it was the evening already.  I would have been so mad at myself had I slept in all the way until the evening.  

Checked the time on my phone and it said 7:13 am instead of 7:13 pm.  Thank goodness.  I thought I was going crazy there for a minute.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

Tried on a floral 60s-70s dress I bought second hand 3 years ago I think?

....guess I could ask someone to make a chest binder from it cause I sure can't wear it as an actual dress anymore...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 20, 2021)

It's spring now, so that means we're about to hit 90 degree temperatures. Hopefully it will be cooler this year...


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 20, 2021)

I think someone made a tweet about me on twitter lmaooo


----------



## mooseco (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a theory called toilet theory.
It states that rich people have nice things and maintain nice things because of the sheer amount of nice things they own.

I have one bathroom, if I use that bathroom every day then by the end of the week it'll definitely need to be cleaned. Versely, rich people have a ridiculous number of bathrooms. They could a different bathroom every day and nobody would know. Now take that number and double it- I now have twice the amount of people using the toilet. Creating a 2:1 person to toilet ratio. Add a second person to the rich person and it's a better ratio, say 2:5 for demonstration.

The same applies to things such as vehicles and phones too. I drive around 15k miles a year, all of that on one car is going to require maintenance and upkeep. Rich people have several cars, each one doesn't get driven as much, and so they don't need to spend as much as I might on upkeep. My car is going to age much faster.

When you take a step back it becomes very clear that toilet theory applies to everything in life, and is a contributing factor to the ever-growing gap between upper, midle, and lower class.

Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 20, 2021)

my hair is so poofy rn, i literally look like eep from the croods


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> my hair is so poofy rn, i literally look like eep from the croods


literally me with some 70s-80s urchin hair going on ugh


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2021)

Good thing I got a milkshake before I got home today otherwise I'd be so hungry.

For context the power is out and Ig my dad is waiting till the power company turns the power back on. Which on the phone they said 9pm. They could come later. Bruh 9pm is WAY TOO LATE to be eating dinner.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Good thing I got a milkshake before I got home today otherwise I'd be so hungry.
> 
> For context the power is out and Ig my dad is waiting till the power company turns the power back on. Which on the phone they said 9pm. They could come later. Bruh 9pm is WAY TOO LATE to be eating dinner.



You’d be surprised, actually.  Sometimes my family is so busy that they don’t get home until 8 or 9 pm, and then we don’t end up having dinner until 9pm.  I’ve even had dinner later than that sometimes.  It’s not usually my choice, but I also don’t want to just go ahead and prepare and eat dinner if they already have something planned.

Anyway, I know it’s different for everyone, but yeah.  Sorry to hear about your power being out.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> You’d be surprised, actually.  Sometimes my family is so busy that they don’t get home until 8 or 9 pm, and then we don’t end up having dinner until 9pm.  I’ve even had dinner later than that sometimes.  It’s not usually my choice, but I also don’t want to just go ahead and prepare and eat dinner if they already have something planned.
> 
> Anyway, I know it’s different for everyone, but yeah.  Sorry to hear about your power being out.



Oh yeah these last like 2 or 3 weeks the fam has been having dinner much later than our normal time, like 7 or 8. We usually eat around like 4 or 5.

Also I don't like eating dinner so close to me going to sleep. Sometimes I'll go to sleep around 10, sometimes later. I'm just weird.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 20, 2021)

i've only just realised i've probably been pronouncing tuesday wrong my whole life, i've just said it the same way literally everyone i know says it, like "chewsday" 

is that the normal way to say it??? if so why is it spelled with a T?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i've only just realised i've probably been pronouncing tuesday wrong my whole life, i've just said it the same way literally everyone i know says it, like "chewsday"
> 
> is that the normal way to say it??? if so why is it spelled with a T?


it's definitely pronounced "twos-day" lmaooo

anyways I drew Kyogre from memory in Microsoft Paint (w a mouse, it was very difficult lmao), was also gonna draw Groudon but tbh I'm not as familiar with how he looks cause I grew up playing Sapphire so I didn't see him as much as Kyogre.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 21, 2021)

"Not on the _rug_, man."


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i've only just realised i've probably been pronouncing tuesday wrong my whole life, i've just said it the same way literally everyone i know says it, like "chewsday"
> 
> is that the normal way to say it??? if so why is it spelled with a T?


I definitely say chews/teuuusday something "twosday" what XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Also english is a weird language at least for me cause a lot of words n stuff you're just supposed to know and never learn properly how to say them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2021)

I love this artwork of Lance from HGSS cause it looks like he's about to diss someone lmaooo


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 21, 2021)

so i just watched the dragon quest movie on netflix and like what even?????


----------



## deana (Mar 21, 2021)

I hate finding a listing for a nice looking apartment and then it says it's a 40+ building.

I promise I'm just as boring as the average 40 year old I just happen to be younger than that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 21, 2021)

i need more stuffed animals, just 40 on my bed + the bags in my garage and the build-a-bears in my closet aren't enough.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 21, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I hate finding a listing for a nice looking apartment and then it says it's a 40+ building.
> 
> I promise I'm just as boring as the average 40 year old I just happen to be younger than that.



Oh my goodness yes!! I feel this in my soul. All the nice looking apartments, in a decent part of town, that are _also _a relatively good price all say 40+ or 60+ lifestyles. I promise that I’m not a party throwing hooligan, you won’t even know I’m there  I’m quiet and I keep to myself don’t make me rent from a party building or very expensive building please


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

sparrow kind of sounds like s the name of a dystopian YA novel protag, or love interest

but I kind of dig it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 21, 2021)

I gotta attend a Billy Joel concert one day. Or meet him in person. I love his music.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 21, 2021)

Also holy ****ing **** dude. I have just now come to the realization that Jeff Lebowski, AKA "The Dude", has a hairstyle exactly like Jesus. 

I would ****ing die if The Dude were Jesus. I mean, just imagine dying and then the next thing you see is some dude holding a cup of White Russian who turns out to be ****ing Jesus. That'd be so rad.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 21, 2021)

I wish I knew more writers or was part of a discord for writers. I get inspired around others but I don't really know many writers, really only like 1, maybe 2.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Quite possibly the funniest thing to come out of anime in a long time.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 22, 2021)

Why do I feel so much happier if I find a new song to listen to?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 22, 2021)

My cat has been laying on the very edge of my bed for several hours looking like she's about to fall off. Seriously, there's an entire bed and you choose the strangest place possible?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> "Not on the _rug_, man."


It really tied the room together.


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 22, 2021)

damn it's been a sec since i logged on here. 

i genuinely do not understand how the same people are still constantly active like how do yall devote so much time to this site just being in college is eating up my whole life

also i find it funny how simultaneously much and little i change between each hiatus i take like god i joined when i was 17


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 22, 2021)

I really want to write about my new island I’m gonna do. Hmm maybe I should buy a acnh planner so then I can write about my new island & etc.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

Why does being in your 30s sometimes feel like being in your 60s? My body won’t let me sleep in anymore


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2021)

Cwynne said:


> i genuinely do not understand how the same people are still constantly active like how do yall devote so much time to this site just being in college is eating up my whole life


I've personally got more than enough time and energy to be here even though I'm a senior in college, I don't do anything at all besides homework lol. I've never been one to join clubs, play sports, or even make friends, so I spend my very limited social energy browsing this forum 



I came here to mention that today is William Shatner's _90th birthday_. he's gettin there lol. grateful he's still with us tho, I miss Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 22, 2021)

bruh the postman keeps putting our parcels on the outside bins like just leave it on the floor at least, i had to wash my hands like 10 times, them bins are nasty! 
i'm probably overreacting but still


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2021)

So apparently "entertainment" in literature terms is love/romance novels and such. Lmfao.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 22, 2021)

I saw a Foofa stuffed animal in the background of a Disney Channel show.
A *Foofa* stuffed animal in a *Disney Channel* Show.
did Nick Jr pull a little sneaky on Disney or somethin?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 22, 2021)

my brother is watching my hero academia without me even knew i enjoyed it and i don't know where to watch it 
guess i'll find something else to watch
i've watched like every tv show avaliable to me multiple times and i'm literally so bored


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 22, 2021)

my special interest of animatronics is creeping back into my brain. ooooh i hope to one day go to disney just for the mascots and animatronics.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> my special interest of animatronics is creeping back into my brain. ooooh i hope to one day go to disney just for the mascots and animatronics.


Ever seen the 80's version of Little Shop of Horrors?


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

in less than a month ill be 17 + next year im turning the big 18,,, i cannot comprehend


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 22, 2021)

Im turning 19 in 8 days....
I really feel like nothing really happened when I was 18 which is...kinda sad to think about tbh but at the same time, COVID happened so yea .-.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 22, 2021)

I need to get better at art so people will buy more art from me, so I can buy other things.

That and learn how to do chibis. They frustrate me to no end but people really seem to like them. I'm not a fan of cutesy stuff but I still want to make tbt so I guess I gotta learn to do that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 23, 2021)

January, February, March, April, May, June,

*J A S O N  D E R U L O*


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 23, 2021)

Ice cubes swim around in thier own blood.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 23, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> January, February, March, April, May, June,
> 
> *J A S O N  D E R U L O*


Beluga Heightssss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2021)

Hoenn is the best Pokemon region ever made, and yes I will fight everyone on this issue.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hoenn is the best Pokemon region ever made, and yes I will fight everyone on this issue.


Yes fight me, Johto master region.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 23, 2021)

i'm going to go blind by my brightly color-coded essay since teacher had us highlight it for absolutely no good reason.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 23, 2021)

Dude put everything he had left into hamming up this role, for his kids. He was dying of cancer.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2021)

You know you're messed up in the head when one of your dreams involves a flashing chromatic/multi-colored space chihuahua wearing shades driving a Lamborghini-type car momentarily, only to ditch it and crash into the planet at full force. No more melatonin for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

After watching that one Mario Kart meme that was posted in the memes thread, my mind is constantly thinking “REESES PUFFS REESES PUFFS!  EAT EM UP EAT EM UP EAT EM UP EAT EM UP!”  It’s on replay and I can’t make it stop.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2021)

why do i want a cute version of everything? i already have a portable charger, i don't need one that looks like a puppy plushie! 

spotify should have themes. i want mine to be PIIIINK


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 24, 2021)

it feels so powerful writing a college level essay in a freshman english class.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 24, 2021)

bruhhhh i wanna play the new story of seasons so bad!


----------



## Saylor (Mar 24, 2021)

Ikea my beloved we will meet again soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2021)

bad news: I forgot to submit my pay for the last 2 weeks so I'm not getting the money Friday like I should, it'll arrive two weeks later with the next pay (big oof)

good news!: For the last two pay periods I've put aside $25 per pay so I still have enough money to buy the Banjo-Kazooie amiibo when it comes out this Friday!! ☺


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 24, 2021)

ur lie in april is such a beautiful show, i can't believe i hadn't seen it sooner


----------



## Holla (Mar 24, 2021)

I turn 25 tomorrow but I guess the forum must roll over earlier than my time zone as my profile already says I am when I’m still technically 24 for a little under 2 more hours.

Just found it amusing.


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

I was just ready to go to bed for the night and a huge thunderstorm just started lol. First one of the year at that. 🌩 It’s intense.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

Holla said:


> I was just ready to go to bed for the night and a huge thunderstorm just started lol. First one of the year at that. 🌩 It’s intense.



It’s thunderstorming here in Texas too, lol.  What a coincidence.


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> It’s thunderstorming here in Texas too, lol.  What a coincidence.



Ontario and Texas right now: “Yeah thunderstorms!” Haha 🌩

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Well I’m glad I didn’t go to sleep yet the storm just knocked the power out briefly which reset my alarm clock. (Yeah I know I’m old fashioned as most people just use their phone nowadays).


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

my counselor emailed me today and now we have a google meet scheduled for tomorrow so i can vent abt whats going on in my life im nervous but im also happy i get to talk to someone knowing they're not gonna judge and just knowing that they're there to listen to what i have to say


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2021)

i just realized that the house collectibles and eggs have a slightly different shade if yellow as the bg and now I'm sad lmao


edit: also getting really irritated when my phone keyboard either doesnt correct a mistake in my typing (its hard to type on such a small keyboard) or corrects it to something different (like correcting "more restocks" to "more restock") thus making me look like I haven't been speaking fluent English most of my life


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 25, 2021)

Holla said:


> I was just ready to go to bed for the night and a huge thunderstorm just started lol. First one of the year at that. 🌩 It’s intense.



Ah I had a thunderstorm last night too!! It was so exciting  loved hearing the thunder & seeing the lightning. Really happy we didn’t lose power so I just got to enjoy the storm!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 25, 2021)

literally where is breath of the wild 2??? like what is happening with that? i haven't heard about it in ages


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 25, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> literally where is breath of the wild 2??? like what is happening with that? i haven't heard about it in ages



I didn't confirm if this was correct or not, but on twitter I saw a post saying that, in a secret interview, 



Spoiler: Spoiler maybe?



Zelda's & Revali's Spanish VA's have finished their voice stuff.



Again I have no idea how correct this is.

Honestly if BOTW2 comes out even better than BOTW, I don't mind waiting. BOTW is such a good game & I'm excited to see what goes on in 2.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 25, 2021)

happy belated birthday to my boy hannah montana, can't believe i nearly forgot


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 25, 2021)

the new story of seasons game is finally out and it won't even let me play it like what was the point in staying up til midnight


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 25, 2021)

"I can feel it in my nuggets."
-Chicken Joe, 2k07


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes I know I probably shouldn't have ordered two of the same "ring file" thing from older Johnny's Jr. era but I'll just give it to my friendo I guess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2021)

it's so windy outside right now lol. I've been falling asleep w my window open since the weather has been nicer but the wind woke me up, it was literally pulling my bedroom door open 15 ft away so my dog could escape (or more likely it was scaring him) 

anyways it's really noisy and I would hate to have to walk through it, I would prob get knocked over lmaooo


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 26, 2021)

My mom accidentally gave me a coffee-infused drink and I am starting to feel the effects.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 26, 2021)

i finished ur lie in april and i literally can't even rn, like what kind of ending???
i never cry at movies or shows but that had me in tears at like every episode


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 27, 2021)

am i really boutta bingewatch the first 3 diary of a wimpy kid movies that came out in the early 2010s when it's almost 11pm
i think my life is going back into shambles.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2021)

I may want to watch the newer Paddington movies now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2021)

Jimmy Mackey was such a cutie and shame he left JE but it was kinda bound to happen lol...


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 27, 2021)

Feels so weird to be Easter again, it's like a whole year has been non-existent.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

so who _did _let the dogs out?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2021)

whoever opened the gate i guess ^


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 27, 2021)

I went outside today thinking that kids were gonna be on their DS playing Pictochat or something.
I think my brain is finally convinced it's still the late 2000's or early 2010s.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2021)

I was feeling kinda ****ty, but I'm a bit better after hanging out with this one faculty guy. Ya know, the one that looks like Jeff Lebowski? The thing is, though, he's just so ****ing out there man. He's in love with everything in nature, prefers animals over humans, and is just so hippie. He's like Bob Ross. I mean, don't get me wrong man - I love the dude. He's very caring and loving. I guess it's just his beliefs are different than mine, and you know, it's just frustrating in a way. But I can see where he's coming from. I'm glad he spent a couple hours just walking and talking with me, giving me all these 'hippie' advice on some stuff I'm going through. I mean, he's a cool dude. I love him.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

did the clocks go forward because what is actually happening rn???? i looked away from my phone for 2 seconds and i missed a whole hour
i swear this planet is messing with me


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> did the clocks go forward because what is actually happening rn???? i looked away from my phone for 2 seconds and i missed a whole hour
> i swear this planet is messing with me



Time is moving so fast that we went ahead and just had a second daylight savings change.  The moon or w/e that causes time to slow down or speed up has changed.

This is a joke, don’t take this seriously.  But yes, feels like time is moving fast.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 27, 2021)

wish it were possible to grow facial hair on command


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2021)

My god...


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2021)

Psydye said:


> My god...
> - snip -



Okay, while I don’t actively follow this show, I have to admit this is pretty good.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I was feeling kinda ****ty, but I'm a bit better after hanging out with this one faculty guy. Ya know, the one that looks like Jeff Lebowski? The thing is, though, he's just so ****ing out there man. He's in love with everything in nature, prefers animals over humans, and is just so hippie. He's like Bob Ross. I mean, don't get me wrong man - I love the dude. He's very caring and loving. I guess it's just his beliefs are different than mine, and you know, it's just frustrating in a way. But I can see where he's coming from. I'm glad he spent a couple hours just walking and talking with me, giving me all these 'hippie' advice on some stuff I'm going through. I mean, he's a cool dude. I love him.


get on discord for hippie advice

anyway, man i'm glad it makes you feel better and i hope you can work on it too with your therapist c:


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

Literally just spent the last several hours trying to get a gif that would work as my pfp.  Had a friend help me and ONLY after making it _exactly _400x400 pixels did it work.  Would rather have done other things with my time, but hey, at least it’s working now.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 28, 2021)

i can't believe there was a new miraculous episode and i wasn't aware of it :0
tbh that show's pretty wack and i hate it but then i also love it and have to watch every episode


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2021)

I miss being unemployed!


----------



## Clock (Mar 28, 2021)

Hoping this year doesn't get worser


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

As much as I love getting to know people and being a people person, there are some people that will always annoy me.  Guess some people grow up but forget how to have fun and others know how to have fun but never grow up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2021)

Love this one and the same person selling identical KAT-TUN dvd's lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 28, 2021)

my dad said i'm allowed to buy more amiibos but then my mum said no and i can't figure out which parent i should listen to 
like i don't wanna get into trouble but i also want more amiibos


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Mar 28, 2021)

I hate giraffes


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

So tired today, but that’s mostly my own doing.  :/

Also, when is my work going to schedule me?  Lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 28, 2021)

i want more cds, but i only have 10 dollars. oh well


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 28, 2021)

im so tired and L O L i am in a terrible mood bc of about 50 different things!! i need to stay away from everyone and just sulk in silence


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 28, 2021)

I love giraffes


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 28, 2021)

giraffes are lit but also really weird animals


----------



## oak (Mar 28, 2021)

My legs grow barely any hair but I can grow a mean little dirty moustache just fine. What's up with that


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

Is it me or is the forum just a lot slower activity-wise than usual.  Not to mention the marketplace feels dead.  Every time I check there it’s the same thread creators bumping their threads and no one really buying anything.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 28, 2021)

why does spongebob season 3 gotta be so g o o d


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2021)

I hope I can lie down now without gettin nauseous

I totally did not use auto correct to spell nauseous right, after three attempts of gettin it to pop up in my auto correct bar


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 29, 2021)

why do all of my friends have to be so much prettier than meee-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2021)

why do people think it's a good idea to have bright pastel colours as their main font colours.... no i'm not gonna read that.


----------



## oak (Mar 29, 2021)

I put an egg on the stove to boil for the egg decorating contest and forgot about it. More then half the water had boiled away and I'm really glad I happened to go into the kitchen or else all the water could have evaporated and started a fire. 

Moral of the story, put a timer on if yr hard boiling eggs y'all


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 29, 2021)

i just watched bee & puppycat for the first time because i'm running out of tv shows to watch and i'm super bored
anyway, it was so cute and weird, like i didn't really understand any of it but i still loved it


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2021)

I really hate having an idea for a drawing but being unable to draw it because you feel like you don't have the skills to draw it
or the link between your brain and hand refuses to co-operate.


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2021)

i wanna apply for a job but asking for an application just seems so hard  ik it’s not rly hard but idk my social anxiety says it’s very very hard


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 29, 2021)

That one scene in "The Big Lebowski." 

_"...Oh, so you know that they were trying to piss on YOUR rug."

"Did I urinate on your rug?"

"...You mean, did you personally come and pee on my rug?" _


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 30, 2021)

I want pancakes but it’s 1am  too late to make them but mannn I want them so bad lol ever since I thought about having some with my raspberries earlier I’ve been in the mood for em.


----------



## Neb (Mar 30, 2021)

I feel so bad for my boss. The chocolate covered cashews are our most popular product and we’ve been bombarded by Easter orders with them. The problem is they take twice as long to cook. Not only have we had to delay orders, but she’s been having to stay longer. Just packing 20+ orders is exhausting. I can’t even imagine having to roast nuts for all of them.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 30, 2021)

the missy kix song from moshi monsters is stuck in my head halp i've been playing the rewritten version lately (never played it as a kid)


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2021)

I wonder how many people on this forum still dislike me based on some cringey stuff I did in the past, honestly I really want to move on from who I was back then, but I can't help but to worry about others still holding it against me


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2021)

Jamborenium said:


> I wonder how many people on this forum still dislike me based on some cringey stuff I did in the past, honestly I really want to move on from who I was back then, but I can't help but to worry about others still holding it against me



To be honest, I don’t think it matters all too much.  I doubt people even remember that stuff, and if they’re still holding it against you years later, they probably need to be doing better things with their time... lol.  I personally don’t remember anything cringey from you, but then again it has been years and I don’t think we’ve interacted all that much.  As long as you know you’ve changed and improved as a person I think that’s all that really matters.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

some dude in the park called me princess and tbh i've never felt more uncomfortable
idk if he was being nice or whatever but like why say that to a stranger that's really awkward


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> To be honest, I don’t think it matters all too much.  I doubt people even remember that stuff, and if they’re still holding it against you years later, they probably need to be doing better things with their time... lol.  I personally don’t remember anything cringey from you, but then again it has been years and I don’t think we’ve interacted all that much.  As long as you know you’ve changed and improved as a person I think that’s all that really matters.


that's true <3

honestly this was just one those random worrying thoughts I had because anxiety umu


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

i told my sister that i have started watching anime and i wanted to see if she knew any that i would like because she knows the type of shows i'm interested in
then she straight up made me watch an episode of dorohedoro and it was actually horrifying


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 30, 2021)

I just realized today was my birthday

What makes it even sadder it that this wasn't the first time I ever forgot about my birthday ;o;


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2021)

trashpedia said:


> I just realized today was my birthday
> 
> What makes it even sadder it that this wasn't the first time I ever forgot about my birthday ;o;


The older you get the less importance you put on birthdays, so don't worry about forgetting. On that note, happy birthday. 


Today I learned that my hair is long enough to put in a top knot. Made my barbers job at lot easier shaving the rest off.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The older you get the less importance you put on birthdays, so don't worry about forgetting. On that note, happy birthday.
> 
> 
> Today I learned that my hair is long enough to put in a top knot. Made my barbers job at lot easier shaving the rest off.


Vrisnem is Toshiro Mifune confirmed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 30, 2021)

Jamborenium said:


> I really hate having an idea for a drawing but being unable to draw it because you feel like you don't have the skills to draw it
> or the link between your brain and hand refuses to co-operate.



BIG SAME. I have really dynamic ideas in mind that I want a very certain way, and I can almost fully imagine how I want to draw bits and pieces of it, but when I do it, my lack of skill really shows, for both digital and traditional. Not only that but its usually somethin out of my niche. Not always, but sometimes.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 30, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> some dude in the park called me princess and tbh i've never felt more uncomfortable
> idk if he was being nice or whatever but like why say that to a stranger that's really awkward



One thing more uncomfortable/awkward than that is some stranger walking up to you in the park wanting to know about your private parts and then persisting that you get into his car with him.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2021)

Delivery by sea mail... Never again.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> One thing more uncomfortable/awkward than that is some stranger walking up to you in the park wanting to know about your private parts and then persisting that you get into his car with him.


tbh i would literally cry if that happened, people like that are the reason i never leave the house by myself


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2021)

Ahh... nothing quite like taking a fat cat nap in the middle of the day when I have nothing else pressing to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

does anyone else remember those grade school days when these people would come and bring a bunch of inflatable bounce houses and slides and other things into the gymnasium, and then kids would get a free day or period to just go in there and climb all over everything and have a really fun time?


yeah I really wish I could do that right now ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ


edit: also just realized that there are almost 156,000 members on this forum and seeing my member number as #4,442 makes me feel kinda old lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 30, 2021)

lol remember skorts-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> lol remember skorts-


earlier I was tryna remember the word palazzo (a type of pants that looks like a skirt but it's actually pants) and the word "skort" came up in a search result. swear it gave me ptsd


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 31, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> tbh i would literally cry if that happened, people like that are the reason i never leave the house by myself



If that ever happens to you, just scream "NO!" and run far away!!!



xSuperMario64x said:


> does anyone else remember those grade school days when these people would come and bring a bunch of inflatable bounce houses and slides and other things into the gymnasium, and then kids would get a free day or period to just go in there and climb all over everything and have a really fun time?
> 
> 
> yeah I really wish I could do that right now ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ
> ...



Nope. 

It sounds a bit surprising to hear that there might be that many users here. I'm guessing many of those members are inactive now. It just often feels to me as if there's less than 500 active members here (at least, ones that regularly sign in).

Also, seeing individuals on the internet who are like 13-18 makes ME feel kinda old!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2021)

why do I stalk the tbt marketplace so much even though I don't want anything or can't afford anything lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2021)

Computer upgrade get!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2021)

it would be nice if discord could save settings like cba fixing appearance and notif settings every damn time i sign in @ desktop


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2021)

Ordered myself a Switch Lite! It'll be nice to finally have my own again after relying on my sister's for so long. It'll be here by the first week of May...a bit of a ways away but I can wait!


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 31, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> does anyone else remember those grade school days when these people would come and bring a bunch of inflatable bounce houses and slides and other things into the gymnasium, and then kids would get a free day or period to just go in there and climb all over everything and have a really fun time?
> 
> 
> yeah I really wish I could do that right now ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ
> ...


How do you find what number user you are?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

Lavamaize said:


> How do you find what number user you are?


when you quote someone (including yourself) in the quote coding there's a part that says "member: ####". apparently you're member #129,457


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> why do I stalk the tbt marketplace so much even though I don't want anything or can't afford anything lol


force of habit lmao



I wonder how many people in my life I've accidentally friend-zoned because 1. I'm aro-ace so I don't know how to flirt or what flirting even is, and 2. I'm autistic so unless someone explicitly tell me their feelings I wouldn't even know what they were feeling 
(also 3. the fact that I'm aro-ace makes it so that I would only be comfortable in a queer/quasi-platonic relationship or QPR, and that already heavily narrows down who I could potentially be with)

My mind literally sets me up for failure in the area of finding a partner lol rip


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2021)

My Hero Academia has such good music. I can't stop listening to it while at work. It's just so empowering!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 31, 2021)

bruh there is so much space on my bed rn but my dog only wants to sit where my amiibos and charger wires are


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

literally just processed that today is Transgender Day of Visibility and the more I don't tell anyone about me being nb the more it really bothers me, especially on a day like today. 

I'm calling my uncle later today to talk to him.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 31, 2021)

Ey yo are my new prescriptions coming in oooorrrrr...?

I mean I don't NEED then atm, the doctors said I can open up the capsule, but still.

Update: BRUH Doxyclene either doesn't come in a liquid form or that pharmacy doesn't make it cause when my parents went to go see if the new prescription was ready, that's what the pharmacist said. Also, the doctor place sent in a new prescription for PILLS, NOT LIQUID. These people some kinda dumb af.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

I turned off dark mode on by browser for a sec and now TBT is burning my eyes


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 1, 2021)

i think this is the most sleep i've gotten in ages, so there's one plus to having a cold.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i think this is the most sleep i've gotten in ages, so there's one plus to having a cold.



I sincerely hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2021)

Mmm love people who play the victim online and is like "lol everyone is rude and I only have 8 real friends online" like okay maybe think before you post at least I was honest with mine (posts) lol

also people who play the blunt card when being actually rude, please jump off a cliff.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol, I went to lie down earlier because I was feeling tired, and I immediately fell asleep.  Woke up just now, and, oddly enough my arm isn’t sore from the vaccine yet.  The only side effect I seem to be experiencing is my body feeling more heavy when walking around, like something is pushing down on me as I’m walking.  Just took my medicine and going to sleep for real now though.  Maybe my arm will be sore when I get up.  But if it’s not I won’t be complaining, lmao.

EDIT: Nevermind, seems this was just me being tired at the time and not an actual side effect.  Lmao


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 1, 2021)

bruh today has been so extra, half the day i was so happy and just enjoying everything around me, then the other half i wanted to just scream and throw my phone into a wall
but i didn't have any reasons for either of those, like why was i so happy then why did i suddenly start hating everything?? i confuse myself, i haven't slept properly in a few days so my brain is probably messing around


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2021)

Why does my dog come to my room, jump on me, sniff, then leave? Only to come RIGHT BACK?

Well she ran after me when I went back to my room so I guess it's snuggie hours now


----------



## Neb (Apr 1, 2021)

I like the idea of having animated visuals for songs on Spotify, but they’re so short and repetitive. After a few loops I typically get too bored to keep looking.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy birthday shadow! i miss you ;-;


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 2, 2021)

I really wish the rest of the chocomimi manga series after volume 5 was translated...I love that series so much & it's a shame it isn't more popular


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 2, 2021)

so i haven't fully seen my hero academia because my brother watched it without me but he's watching the movie on netflix and even though i have no idea what's going on, it's so lit! like the music is amazing and the characters are all so cute 
i really wanna watch this show but i can't find it


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> If you've ever wondered this is how the members online box looks like during the dead hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Autumn Rain said:


> View attachment 361590
> 
> I win! Just kidding
> 
> Took this screenshot back in February because I inadvertently noticed how very few users were online at the time as I was scrolling down to see the General Discussion forum, and it happened to be the lowest count I've ever seen (and this was like around 10 or 11 at night. Not even that late. I haven't ever been on this forum past midnight, but I imagine it might get even lower then).




What's the prize for winning this game?




Database went down for a few seconds, if you're wondering how this happened.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> What's the prize for winning this game?
> 
> View attachment 365640
> Database went down for a few seconds, if you're wondering how this happened.



Your reward for having the smallest box is this smallest Goose:








Spoiler: Zoom in


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 2, 2021)

so i bought the new photos of isabelle, tom nook and timmy&tommy on NH because i'm too impatient to get them myself (bought with bells not real money of course)
and at first i was really happy to have these photos but then i started to think how the person i got them from managed to get all 3 so quick and i'm pretty sure i have hacked items


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Your reward for having the smallest box is this smallest Goose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love him.  
Did you make him?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I love him.
> Did you make him?



Glad to hear you like him in all his small glory.
Yep, I did make him myself just for the occasion!​


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Glad to hear you like him in all his small glory.
> Yep, I did make him myself just for the occasion!​


I very much appreciate the effort that went into creating a miniature Goose.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 2, 2021)

Wait it's past March, I missed the birthstone
Damn


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wait it's past March, I missed the birthstone
> Damn



It's still in the shop right now!
If you're quick you might get it before it gets swapped out.​


----------



## jadetine (Apr 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> What's the prize for winning this game?
> 
> View attachment 365640
> Database went down for a few seconds, if you're wondering how this happened.


What is the peak record number of members on at the same time? 

What is the most populous time zone among members?

Also look what I found while researching this:





						Unofficial Who's What Time Zone Thread
					

This is where I'll post what everyone's time zone is. If you wish to be added please reply to the What's your time zone thread in The Wishing well or post here.                                        Thank You...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




2005 either predates or is the year some members were born

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



Jam86 said:


> so i haven't fully seen my hero academia because my brother watched it without me but he's watching the movie on netflix and even though i have no idea what's going on, it's so lit! like the music is amazing and the characters are all so cute
> i really wanna watch this show but i can't find it


Do you have access to CrunchyRoll?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2021)

jadetine said:


> What is the peak record number of members on at the same time?


it used to show in the old forum format but I think the record was set in like Dec 2019 with around 2500 visitors at once. I think most of them were bots but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2021)

lmaooo didn't realize it was mokkun from shibugakitai playing the main role in departures loool


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 2, 2021)

*"YOU DON'T CANCEL THE CRUSH"*

hector, it's not a pinata. don't poke it, *HIT IT!!!*

Random lines I heard in the background while watching Lemonade Mouth and are now forever stuck in the massive quote book i have in my brain.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 2, 2021)

It’s weird that my dog, my bf, my best friend, and my favorite villager all have September birthdays. It’s the second most expensive month of the year for me too because of this.


----------



## Strawberry736 (Apr 2, 2021)

why am I still awake? It’s 3 in the morning


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

it's weird how each of my favorite characters from shows/movies are just a living description of parts to the weird and strange personality i have


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2021)

Neb said:


> I like the idea of having animated visuals for songs on Spotify, but they’re so short and repetitive. After a few loops I typically get too bored to keep looking.


Reminds me of windows media player stuff, so yeah I never cared for that.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 3, 2021)

1) I'm really hungry right now

2) I'm really enjoying binge-watching a bunch of Brutalmoose videos right now. I think he might be my favorite youtuber


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 3, 2021)

my mum bought some brownies and instead of reading the box, i assumed they were from tesco so i shoved an entire brownie in my mouth and it was super gross so i read the box and they're literally from sainsburys
can't even, sainsburys brownies are nasty


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

my brain is telling me "become a weeb again" but the rest of my body is saying no u and i'm not sure how i'm feeling about this


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> my brain is telling me "become a weeb again" but the rest of my body is saying no u and i'm not sure how i'm feeling about this


weebs are the best follow ur brain


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 3, 2021)

bruh disney channel though
like cool cards, what??? 
and the song on the lelli kelly shoes advert will forever live in my brain, playing on an endless loop 👁👁
never forget "ur watching disney channel" *awkwardly draws mickey mouse's head*


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 3, 2021)

shrek is a very cottagecore aesthetic movie, in a way, when you think about it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

"if you sing in musicals you'll end up in my mom's refrigerator" - chad, hsm

easily the best line in that movie.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 3, 2021)

i have literally never been so confused in my life


----------



## milkyi (Apr 3, 2021)

alrite we're here just sitting in the car, i wanna see if you can get far
step on the gas
STEP ON THE GAS????
STEP ON THE GAS


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2021)

Omg I need a NAP

But I also gotta take my pill eventually hmhmmmmm


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2021)

I got an email update about my Switch Lite...it switched from being in on May 2-5 to being in on this Friday! W00T!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I got an email update about my Switch Lite...it switched from being in on May 2-5 to being in on this Friday! W00T!!


niiiice  congrats


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> shrek is a very cottagecore aesthetic movie, in a way, when you think about it


Thanks, I hate it


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2021)

*tfw you get so sleepy and comfy that you just snooze for three hours.*

Mmm, weird time to be taking a nap but at least I feel better now.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 5, 2021)

the zipper tree grows in power we all must stay vigilante in these eggy times


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2021)

almost tempted to buy lets go eevee or pikachu for the sake of it but i should wait til d/p remakes for the heck of it not getting swsh lol

also i love when you meet people that either doesn't know what an actual tv with a remote is or just assume everyone watches streamed stuff online. jeez youngsters lol


----------



## buny (Apr 5, 2021)

i need to stop looking at the forums and study :')


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 5, 2021)

There's 2 type of how people will react on a Satellite dropping to earth :
Type 1 : people worrying about the amount of death and injured people because of the satellite hitting them
Type 2 : who only cares about unable to use the TV, Wifi, etc


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 6, 2021)

i'm currently living off of 4 hours of sleep and i have a very strong feeling that i'm about to pass out.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 6, 2021)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Apr 6, 2021)

Spoiler: spoilers for Mother 3, only click this if you fully played it!



My headcanon about the end of Mother 3 is that Lucas, Kumatora, Duster and Boney eventually decide to remain together as some sort of nuclear family. Isn't that a sweet something?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2021)

Started watching _Ikebukuro West Gate Park _last night like 21 years after it was made lol but, bruh still great and also Yamapi I can't too cute. (the tv series not the anime)


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 6, 2021)

firefox was acting a little weird


so i deleted my acnh screenshots folder on the desktop... & i think it helped :3  i'm starting to think it was that... i mean, there's so many screenshots in there...


i'm not worried, though... i still have them all on my switch....


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2021)

Tired as hell...I've got WAY too much sleep debt! I need to start catching up.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2021)

One last email from Amazon...my Switch has shipped and will be in tomorrow! Woohhoo!


----------



## oak (Apr 6, 2021)

I saw an Evergreen container ship come through the water and park at my work and I had my fingers crossed the whole time it wouldn't get stuck lmao. We don't need the Canadian version of the Suez canal meme


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2021)

I know that Jim is a nickname for James but "James Halpert" just doesn't sound right at all lmao


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2021)

This song isn't really stuck in my mind at the moment, so I can't post it in the proper thread, but the chorus just randomly popped into my mind.

AND I RAISE MY HEAD AND STARE!
INTO THE EYES OF A STRANGEEEEEER!
I'VE ALWAYS KNOWN THAT THE MIRROR NEVER LIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

“Tyranitar, do a barrel roll!”

Tyranitar: *hits self in confusion instead*


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

Beep Beep I'm a Sheep


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2021)

Cutting Crew's "(I Just) Died In Your Arms" recently got played on the radio and man, it really makes me want to play _GTA: Vice City _again_. _Unfortunately, I can't since I don't have a PS2 anymore ._.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 6, 2021)

every time i hear the words "pizza hut" or "taco bell" it puts that dang song in my head. 

i'm at the pizza hut i'm at the taco bell i'm at the combination pizza hut and taco bell


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 6, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Cutting Crew's "(I Just) Died In Your Arms" recently got played on the radio and man, it really makes me want to play _GTA: Vice City _again_. _Unfortunately, I can't since I don't have a PS2 anymore ._.



Somewhat unrelated but I remember watching my dad play San Andreas and just randomly stealing cars

Also I love how the cop finally does somethin after the person hit their car three times. Then the cop comes out with a baton lol like that will do anythin


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

I can’t decide if I want to get a second row of Squid Eggs. I’m super happy with one row but would two be better? Or too much? Hmmm...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Holla said:


> I can’t decide if I want to get a second row of Squid Eggs. I’m super happy with one row but would two be better? Or too much? Hmmm...



Never enough Squid Eggs.  Go for the full house!  : D


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 7, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Somewhat unrelated but I remember watching my dad play San Andreas and just randomly stealing cars
> 
> Also I love how the cop finally does somethin after the person hit their car three times. Then the cop comes out with a baton lol like that will do anythin



I've played _San Andreas_ as well! (Have it too along with _Vice City _but can't play since no PS2 console). I think that game is bigger and it was a lot of fun exploring all the territories (including stealing cars).

I was just reminded of this part and now I have to post it XD:


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2021)

Got my Switch! W00T!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

i applied to dunkin  now i wait for a response


----------



## jadegreenbun (Apr 7, 2021)

i havent been on this site in over 2 years LOL but uhh ive been playin lots of acnh . yall should check out omori also gud game


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

I just realized that if the staff made a collectible for the remaining fruits (coconut, banana, lychee, durian, lemon, possibly also the persimmon and mango) then we could have a whole sidebar of different fruits and I am living for this idea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

wish I purchased something from months ago, now it's completely gone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

YALL I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THWOMPS CAN INDEED DRIVE CARS, THWOMP FOR MARIO KART 9 CONFIRMED






	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

also I'm scarred for life now:


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2021)

Lmaooooo, at least I’m still able to laugh even in my darkest moments.  Glad that I have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2021)

I hope I can pick up my new eyeglasses today or tomorrow. I know it has been easter but I ordered them like, March 25th or whatever? lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2021)

I still have no idea what to do with my life. Maybe I should get a diploma in graphic design??? I already have a BFA in fine arts but I stupidly avoided digital stuff


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 8, 2021)

i don't know whether to be happy or mad because my mom's making me stay home from school to clean my room perfectly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

I think my legs used to be so much stronger from running up and down school stairs ever day.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2021)

i need to switch face mask brand, this one is making me allergic and smells poo


----------



## deana (Apr 8, 2021)

Past me drank the last of the coffee and didn't go buy more, now current me has no coffee


----------



## Saylor (Apr 8, 2021)

I love my new jacket the pockets are so big ... room enough for three whole clementines


----------



## oak (Apr 8, 2021)

Me: *gives my rabbit Anastasia her bowl of food* pls don't make a mess
Anastasia: *IMMEDIATELY THROWS IT ACROSS THE ROOM, MAKING A BIG ASS MESS*

There's literally pellets all over the living room floor now and she ain't sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

pilling is a funky word


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 8, 2021)

i was lost in thought and thought of that hello kitty show from the early 2000s i used to watch, so i looked up the series and i somehow found the episode i remember the most (i don't remember almost anything about this show)

not even 2 seconds in and i'm crying my eyes out because it's been a good 11 years since i thought about it ;-;
also i think it's the reason i'm so depressed now
the episode is literally hello kitty running away, so it's weird that it was my favorite episode as a 4 year old.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2021)

okay yall I'm literally this  heckin close to being done with my paper, now I gotta go through THE ENTIRE ****ING 3000 WORDS to make sure I'm not plagiarizing. my prof is really strict on plagiarism even if it's accidental. how fun!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2021)

How is it 8pm already man I did nothing after work today


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP Prince Phillip... such a sad day for the UK right now.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2021)

i completely missed the egg hunt, but maybe it was for the best since in the past i've spent hours on it only to find like 4 and feel lost and stupid hehe. i always sold my eggs too but i really like the my melody egg this time!!



TalviSyreni said:


> RIP Prince Phillip... such a sad day for the UK right now.



is that the guy all the memes were about? feels a little weird that he actually died after all those memes about him dying idk


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

My vape has a burnt taste. Time to change the coil!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

I think I had around 1k tbt at one point


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 9, 2021)

.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 9, 2021)

visibleghost said:


> is that the guy all the memes were about? feels a little weird that he actually died after all those memes about him dying idk



If people are making jokes or memes about a member of the royal family passing away then they clearly have no respect. By the way that guy was the Prince Philip, The Duke of Edinburgh who served his country for over six decades alongside his wife Queen Elizabeth II who is still the reigning monarch of Great Britain.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2021)

my birthday is coming up soon :-0


----------



## Neb (Apr 9, 2021)

I think one of the most misunderstood aspects about autism is how much symptoms vary. While there’s a long list of autistic traits out there, most people are only diagnosed if they have some of them. For example here are some common symptoms and my experiences of each one:

Avoiding Eye Contact - I can actually hold eye contact for very short periods of time. However, it becomes extremely uncomfortable right after. If I’m talking to you irl I’ll often look in your eyes for a second and then move away for a while.

Delayed Speech and Communication Skills - It took me slightly longer to speak than most infants, but I had no problem after that. My issue was more picking up body language and social cues.

Reliance on routines and rules - I am a disorganized mess without a schedule or set rules. No schedule = no motivation

Being upset over minor changes - I don’t do this. I’ll be disoriented, but not full on upset.

Following or obsessing over a narrow range of interests - While I can be obsessive over my interests, I actually have a good variety to choose from. Reading, swimming, hiking, video games, writing, statistics, and traveling just to name a few.

Engaging in repetitive behaviors like rocking or flapping - I didn’t develop stimming habits until I was 11. If I’m particularly nervous I’ll bend my fingers or tilt my neck in a circle.
If you asked another autistic person about these traits they’d give you completely different answers. That’s why it’s called a “spectrum.”


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 9, 2021)

"it's on" was the camp rock 2 equivalent to "we rock" from camp rock and it did a better job, no one can change my mind.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

Borrowed my sister's copy of AC:NH to start up an island! It is known as Lunashine. I look forward to seeing what this game has to offer.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 9, 2021)

danganronpa v3 spoilers


Spoiler: pain



not maki confessing to kaito and kaito’s just like “if you’ve fallen for me you can surely learn to like youself too!” like KAITO STOP SHE LITERALLY CONFESSED PLS RECIPROCATE I JUST WANT MAKI TO BE HAPPY



also thank you bandori gacha gods for giving me birthday ran  now to save up for birthday tomoe in 5 days LMAO


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a very strong feeling that my splatoon weaboo days (about my 2016-2020 self?)are creeping up behind me, pushing me down to the ground, and dragging me by the ankles back to anime land.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2021)

Why does anime food look so good? Youtube has been recommending me compilations of that today and they almost look better than real food.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 10, 2021)

how do my headphones get tangled so easy? all i did was set them down and now they're in a knot


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 10, 2021)

i just spent an entire hour writing out the drewcore aesthetic on a google document, purely out of spite that one of my friends said that i'm now an aesthetic named 'drewcore' for being an icon at school today

why have i done this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2021)

I like muscle relaxers.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 10, 2021)

Mango Peace Tea is pretty tasty


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2021)

So, V6 is gonna split up in November. Kinda sucky but, they've been around for a good time I suppose. Hopefully we can see some Jr. unit(s) debut in a few years as well then.


----------



## Toska (Apr 10, 2021)

I wish I had more money


----------



## Maiana (Apr 10, 2021)

i miss being active on here !! college is really screwing me over aha


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 10, 2021)

i saw an odd looking bee the other day buzzing around the flowers near my fairy garden so i'm now i'm trying to figure out what it is


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Mango Peace Tea is pretty tasty



I'm gonna look for this next time I go grocery shopping, except not mango. I hate mangoes.

Also I had to look it up cause I thought it was a type of tea at first, didn't know it was a brand.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 11, 2021)

I like it when my dog shakes his head sometimes whenever I mess the fur on his ears/head. It's not a full body shake but just a small head shake, it's so cute.

Also I have an exam and I'm dangerously not threatened. Not yet anyway. See you in 5 hours when I start panicking 

(lastly pls bandori gods give me 4* Ran or 4* Moca in ENdori. )


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2021)

You know a game is bad when you have to look up like every single step not even far in it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

Slept for over 12 hours and everyone is already doing their own thing.  My dreams are more interesting than real life.  Guess it’s just one of those days...


----------



## Neb (Apr 11, 2021)

Being an Ace Attorney fan is so weird. There won't be any major releases for four years (five if you don't count Japanese exclusives), and then Capcom just drops a 20th anniversary concert live stream. I actually watched it and I had a lot of fun! Sure the audio was muffled at best, but it was cool to see so many classics performed live.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 11, 2021)

theory: nobody in splatoon is straight
-everyone in the squidbeak splatoon RADIATES lesbian energy (my gaydar went of thousands of times just looking at them on my switch screen)
-cap'n cuttlefish and octavio might have dated somewhere in their pasts, since they used to be friends
-splatoon 3 main character proven to be a non-binary pal
-pearl has told marina that she loves her


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

Does anyone else ever accidentally like someone’s post but really you’re just trying to scroll up or down on the page?  Every time it happens it’s so embarrassing because then I have to remove the reaction when I didn’t mean to do it in the first place.  Hopefully it’s not just me.


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Does anyone else ever accidentally like someone’s post but really you’re just trying to scroll up or down on the page?  Every time it happens it’s so embarrassing because then I have to remove the reaction when I didn’t mean to do it in the first place.  Hopefully it’s not just me.



This happens to me sometimes and is one of the reasons I prefer to browse here on my laptop and not my phone, on my phone I am constantly pressing all the wrong things 

I liked your post on purpose for the record


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

deanapants said:


> This happens to me sometimes and is one of the reasons I prefer to browse here on my laptop and not my phone, on my phone I am constantly pressing all the wrong things
> 
> I liked your post on purpose for the record



Looool.  I can definitely imagine pressing all the wrong things.  Like “whoa, what’s going on here.  WHOOPS, looks like I just discarded all the collectibles in my inventory and reported a random post.”


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Looool.  I can definitely imagine pressing all the wrong things.  Like “whoa, what’s going on here.  WHOOPS, looks like I just discarded all the collectibles in my inventory and reported a random post.”



Not even joking I accidentally hit the report button ALL THE TIME (on mobile) and it sends me in to a panic    I mean I haven't actually *sent* an accidental report but just seeing the box pop up when I didn't intend it to terrifies me


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2021)

I just want to know. Where did my Kirby obsession go? Why in the world did it get replaced by a game I know less about?


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2021)

_"You look like one of those funny characters out of Animal Crossing."_

Thanks mum.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 12, 2021)

this summer i jumped on a small pebble and it went through my foot lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

oreos are the best frozen


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 12, 2021)

got bored so i started a new sims 4 save to be splatoon themed to see what would happen, accidentally made marie look like a hot lesbian.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)

i wonder if my dog likes it when i pat his head. not pet, pat it multiple times really quick and soft. i love the face he makes when i do, but i wonder if i'm bothering him?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2021)

yes frapping tracking app i know the package is "on the way" but would be great if you actually remember to scan or just drive it out lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2021)

also i'm glad WHO is taking a stand against those living animal markets... like i believe you shouldn't eat those animals anyway. also stop cutting down forests so they don't come into cities...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm over here thinking, why in the world am I so poor in tbt when these others have so much??


well it's prob because I've got at least 80-90k worth of collectibles sitting in my inventory lmaoo


----------



## Beanz (Apr 13, 2021)

what if my dog isnt actually a dog and he's actually a GUY IN A DOG SUIT IMPERSONATING A DOG like whoever zipper is under his suit. All we need to do to find out is to find his zipper.. it's somewhere.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

I was just sitting around minding my own business earlier when one of our cats walked into my room.  I was _very _confused because I’m pretty sure the door to my room was closed.  Not sure how that happened.  Have cats evolved to be able to move through solid spaces now?  Is it that far into the future already?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 13, 2021)

Why is a grown man asking me to buy him some cigarettes? Like, were you banned from the place??

Ofc I said no, cause I want zero part of that.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 13, 2021)

"I am secretly part worm"


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 13, 2021)

how come the smaller pizza slices look more appetizing than the bigger ones


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2021)

dad literally once a month: "in a few months/years youre gonna wish you had listened to me"

me:


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 13, 2021)

Me: "Hey there's grass growing now, looks like spring is finally here."
Weather: "How about I have a massive blizzard for two days straight?"
I must have forgotten this is Canada. At least the falling snow is pretty.


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2021)

i took the sat today at school and as soon as i got home i passed out and i feel great


----------



## Licorice (Apr 14, 2021)

I’ve been wanting to get back into reading for years now but I don’t have the motivation and my library is absolute garbage. I’ve thought about buying books but I hate clutter.


----------



## Neb (Apr 14, 2021)

The newly released case on the Great Ace Attorney 2 fan translation was so good... I wish my Japanese was better. It’d be so much easier to play this game as intended rather than wait a year for each update...


----------



## deana (Apr 14, 2021)

Realized I filled something out wrong on a form after I already submitted it


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 14, 2021)

i want to pet a coooooooooow xV


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Realized I filled something out wrong on a form after I already submitted it


Ugh.. that's the worst I'm sorry ;;
-

Also I need to get over this tv series episode but... rip literally lol...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

I didn't know my mom like JE but TIL lmfao


----------



## mogyay (Apr 14, 2021)

i accidentally slept at 8pm last night after my shower, i planned on having only a 20 minute nap as i felt completely dead but i woke up at about midnight super annoyed at myself especially because i was gonna be up the full night.. but then i instantly fell asleep again until about 8am.. that's like a full 12 hours.. honestly kind of amazed (but mostly disgusted) because i've been getting a good amount of sleep lately


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2021)

I miss Iwata


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2021)

Thee highest lady at the grocery store asked me to help her find sweeten condensed milk, so I did lmao. She told me she gonna eat it outta the can which is kinda gross but she was very nice. I hope she enjoys her cans of sweeten condensed milk.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2021)

the fact that Nintendo keeps re-uploading their NSO video is kinda annoying ngl but the video itself is a masterpiece. i especially love the part where Luigi sets down his Switch and then a random ****ing THWOMP BRO comes down and smashes it for no reason at all


----------



## Beanz (Apr 14, 2021)

i wonder what reggie is doing rn


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 14, 2021)

My legs have been sore these past two days and idk whyyyy


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 14, 2021)

am i the only one with broken images for collectibles...,,, 

random macchiato thoughts


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 14, 2021)

Moving sucks, I hate it...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2021)

i just really enjoyed my breakfast sandwich


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the fact that Nintendo keeps re-uploading their NSO video is kinda annoying ngl but the video itself is a masterpiece. i especially love the part where Luigi sets down his Switch and then a random ****ing THWOMP BRO comes down and smashes it for no reason at all


I made it into a GIF cause it's too good lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

I forgot how good the Pokémon X and Y soundtrack was.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

paying bills suck lol cant wait for payday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

I just realized how weird it is that so many of us have an obsession with collectibles and lineup symmetry lol

(yes it only took me 4-5 years to realize this)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2021)

^I also realized that not too long ago (it doesn't apply to me though).


----------



## oak (Apr 15, 2021)

I was driving along in my car and was stopped at a red light when some guy on the street started to yell at me?? He was like "HEY BUDDY, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO KEEP YOUR MASK ON IN YOUR CAR!". I didn't say anything back cause I think he was super high. And then he mumbled something again like "whatever buddy" probably cause he saw my facial expression. Ironically he himself was not wearing a mask. I was so grateful when the light turned green  plus who wears a mask in their car? Not I good sir.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

oak said:


> plus who wears a mask in their car? Not I good sir.


i saw someone do, seems a bit unnecessary to me tbf especially if you're alone... and wearing eyeglasses that could be dangerous


----------



## Beanz (Apr 15, 2021)

look at the crown cup from mario kart. his smile is so comforting, i would trust him with my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> View attachment 369219
> look at the crown cup from mario kart. his smile is so comforting, i would trust him with my life.


that smile creeps me out ngl


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

every time I see something about the 3rd Spongebob Movie or Kamp Koral or The Patrick Show I can't help but feel really sad. I wish Steve Hillenburg was still around.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

the um jammer lammy soundtrack has been playing in my head all day, especially we are milkcan


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

in case anyone is wondering how my rainbow child Barnaby is doing, he may not have won that egg decorating contest but he sure is living his best life over here with my beanie babies


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 15, 2021)

one of my first disney channel movies, lemonade mouth, came out 10 years ago today and i'm really not sure how i'm feeling about that.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Showers are nice.  Glad I’m starting to take better care of myself.  Now if I could just be motivated enough to write in my book today and practice on my espresso machine.  It’s a rainy day so it’s the perfect day for it...


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 16, 2021)

It's been so long since I've been to school that i forget most of my school friends exist :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

can they please air s13 soon i need it lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 16, 2021)

I wonder if by next year we'll be fully attending in-person school..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2021)

the only thing I hate about just recently getting into US politics (besides the overbearing mental toll) is that I don't completely understand why Trump was so popular to begin with, why conservatives like my dad hate Obama and Hillary Clinton so much, why my poor parents of all people would reject the idea of universal healthcare. cause it honestly seems like a lot of what conservatives do is protect their profits and not care about individual/civil rights at all.

would've been nice if my parents actually educated me on politics when I was in HS, instead of allowing my dad to just spew his conservative bs at me and force me to accept it as fact.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

party in the u.s.a. wooo

idk


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 16, 2021)

Replaying TTYD and am absolutely obsessed with the Bulky Bob-omb


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic (Apr 16, 2021)

Head empty. No thoughts; only Jane.


----------



## Neb (Apr 16, 2021)

So I made a Tumblr account in 2021. The site is a lot nicer than I remember that's for sure.


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 16, 2021)

I’m going to see someone who I haven’t seen in person for over a year. We live in a pretty open state and both had our COVID vaccines with no other exposure so I think we’ll be fine. I’m really happy and at the same time a little nervous to meet him again so I hope I make another good impression lol.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 16, 2021)

why do i love watching and getting into club penguin fights and cults, it's so much fun and it really hits different there.

is that bad?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> why do i love watching and getting into club penguin fights and cults, it's so much fun and it really hits different there.
> 
> is that bad?


CP stuff are fun to watch, I remember watching my ex and his bro playing that **** back in the days LOL.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 17, 2021)

its 2am, i should probably get some sleep.

who needs sleep anyways? what i need is memes.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 17, 2021)

excited for my next covid shot!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

I really need to clean my wardrobe, ugh.


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic (Apr 17, 2021)

...pass the coffee. It's way too early for this.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

JustAnotherSapphic said:


> ...pass the coffee. It's way too early for this.




here u go


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

also i still can't stop laughing at this danish dude who bought 1,5 tons of beach sand by mistake


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic (Apr 17, 2021)

I bet Jane gives the best hugs ever.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 17, 2021)

I wasn't aware that there was a conspiracy theory behind the album cover of Supertramp's _Breakfast In America_. Kind of eerie, but also kind of interesting. The two cut-off letters over the towers do indeed look as if they could be the numbers 9 and 11, only reversed.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 17, 2021)

This girl came over to help my mom clean something yesterday and I venmo'd her some money afterward and today she just sent me back $1 with her snapchat as the comment fhsjdhsj what an innovator


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2021)

Wish I could visit people's islands...need to get a Nintendo subscription first though!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2021)

Ahhhhhh.... just got done taking the fattest of cat naps.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 17, 2021)

Neb said:


> So I made a Tumblr account in 2021. The site is a lot nicer than I remember that's for sure.


Do you think most of the drama went to twitter?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 18, 2021)

*insert old minecraft hurt noises here*


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Ahhhhhh.... just got done taking the fattest of cat *naps*.


I read that as "craps" for some reason, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I read that as "craps" for some reason, lol.



LMAOOOOOO.  Well, that would certainly be a sight.  That cheered me up somewhat.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Neb (Apr 18, 2021)

Half of me really wants to take a hot shower, while the rest just wants to sleep right away...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

Carolyn Seymour was like the hottest babe in the 70s


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2021)

I’ve kept my eye on the threads in the New Horizons section of the forum since the game’s release, but lately a lot of the threads seem... interesting.   Gone from posting there from time to time to just lurking now, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

I really want a nice denim jacket so I can fit a turtleneck sweater undernearth cause I'm a cool kid :tm: but a lot of models are so tight gdi.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2021)

ew I can't believe after 10 years of not using an Apple product I have to use an Apple product for work  I have to make a new Apple ID as I don't remember my old one at all...iPhones are dosgustang how do ppl use these things

This post was brought to you by Android Gang™


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

me: sheila stop looking at that clip you're gonna sob on the floor 
also me: sheila watch that clip anyway cause it's from the last episode that the character is in before he gets killed in the end of it


----------



## jadetine (Apr 18, 2021)

In Peppa Pig, the children visit the zoo, and even mistake the giraffe kid’s dad as one of the zoo creatures. How do they determine the line between sentience and wild animal on this show? Grandpa pig also houses a coop of chickens.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

jeez i got so much weird music on my usb time to clean those too lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 18, 2021)

*i need a full version of the splatoon 3 theme, the one we have now isn't enough*


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

I love gothic metal when done right. It's beautiful music.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 18, 2021)

i wonder if there's anyone out there who's completed every single pokedex. like all forms too of a pokemon on that game's pokedex too and what not


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 18, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I love gothic metal when done right. It's beautiful music.



Gothic Metal is wonderful. I think the best decade for this kind of music is the 1990s.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Gothic Metal is wonderful. I think the best decade for this kind of music is the 1990s.


Some of my favorites are Type O Negative, Paradise Lost, The Foreshadowing, some stuff by Theatre of Tragedy and The Gathering. If you got any recs I'm all for it!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 18, 2021)

really really need an art tablet....must happen oh please


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 18, 2021)

ok i miss being a weeb, never thought i'd say that
guess i have tons more shows i need to watch/finish now ;v;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 19, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ok i miss being a weeb, never thought i'd say that
> guess i have tons more shows i need to watch/finish now ;v;


I'd like to see this list.


----------



## deana (Apr 19, 2021)

The instant noodles I bought are waaaaaaay to spicy for me to eat


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 19, 2021)

deanapants said:


> The instant noodles I bought are waaaaaaay to spicy for me to eat


I'm in the same boat. I got some Nongshim spicy shrimp bowl noodle. I just diluted it with a bunch of green onion and a sweet chili sauce I got for dipping frozen nuggets.


----------



## deana (Apr 19, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm in the same boat. I got some Nongshim spicy shrimp bowl noodle. I just diluted it with a bunch of green onion and a sweet chili sauce I got for dipping frozen nuggets.



Good on you for finding a way to dilute the spice and make it work lol I on the other hand just made my boyfriend eat it   

It was Samyang noodle brand for me and I think I'm learning that Korean noodle brands are too intense


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 19, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Good on you for finding a way to dilute the spice and make it work lol I on the other hand just made my boyfriend eat it
> 
> It was Samyang noodle brand for me and I think I'm learning that Korean noodle brands are too intense


I think some of those are made for youtube challenges.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

Found this awesome fanpage on instagram and I'm thinking like...bruh that's my soulmate!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 19, 2021)

I seem to attract uncomfortably possessive cats.  Thankfully mine aren't like this, but maybe I should be more careful around seemingly sweet kitties I don't know.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 19, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to see this list.


it's a very incomplete list, right now it just has popular (i guess) shows like death note and mha. barely anything is on it right now


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

gotta love people who accuse like celebs for stuff just to ruin their career, lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2021)

People who watch murder porn can be annoying.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 19, 2021)

Baaaaah I don't want to go to work tomorrow. I work five days in a row then have two days off, but those two days seem like they get shorter and shorter every week.


----------



## Neb (Apr 20, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you think most of the drama went to twitter?


I do. There are still a lot of political posts on the site, but I haven’t seen any petty arguments or drama. It’s mostly just art, memes, and shower thoughts now.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

with the announcement of pearl and diamond (is their an anagram for that like swsh?) remakes and me being mostly done with my sword game thanks to @luckytrait i think i might go and replay my old copy of pearl. maybe i'll be able to get it done before they come out. though the pokedex will be a challenge what with the version exclusives. i imagine not too too (how many o's??) play the older games anymore.

maybe i'll try and get all my games finished! ugh i should really get pokemon home/bank ;w; or get all the games like i said i would, i keep meaning to buy all the games aka both versions of each game too, but i don't have mons...ok i posted in the right thread this time :v


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm staying in a motel rn and today they've switched out my bed from a queen to a king...?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

Neb said:


> It’s mostly just art, memes, and shower thoughts now.


Sounds good tbh, seeing how much of a cesspool twitter has become in the last 4 years lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 20, 2021)

I got 4 hours of sleep again, which I'm used to. I'm so used to it in fact that I forgot to check myself in the mirror before a video call. Turns out I look like I lost a boxing match with my eyebags right now. Hopefully I didn't scare anyone in the call.  ☠

Anyone have any tips for masking eyebags? Some sort of make up apparatus maybe? Asking for a friend. 

They're not usually this bad but this is like, on a totally different level.​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

"I'm a poet!"
aha <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2021)

I wonder what my cat thinks the objects outside are doing. She likes watching things like cars through the window and I just wonder if she thinks they're weird animals or if she recognizes they're different things. She's been in a car before, but it's been so long she might not remember.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 20, 2021)

thinking about what sitting on my ass and staring at a screen for more than a year at this point has done to my body. my head hurts constantly and im always tired. was out of breath from just cooking dinner today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> with the announcement of pearl and diamond (is their an anagram for that like swsh?) remakes


it's called Brilliant Diamons & Shining Pearl which abbreviates to BDSP, I personally don't like calling it that cause it sounds dangerously close to something worse lmao. I just call it the DP remakes.



I should be working on something for history and instead I'm coming up with like 7000 new lineup ideas lmao whoops


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2021)

Lmaooooo, bruh.  I slept for most of the day and then took a one hour nap while my clothes were drying because I can’t shower until I have clean clothes to change into.  Now it’s almost 9 p.m. and I’m going to be up all night again, aren’t I?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello, this is Mom Universe.
The children are playing swords. Sorry, playing _with _swords.
They're bleeding! Oh no, they are dead.
*Don't call again.*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's called Brilliant Diamons & Shining Pearl which abbreviates to BDSP, I personally don't like calling it that cause it sounds dangerously close to something worse lmao. I just call it the DP remakes.
> 
> 
> 
> I should be working on something for history and instead I'm coming up with like 7000 new lineup ideas lmao whoops


sun/moon cough cough

i just call em d/p for switch or stuff.. remakes?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> sun/moon cough cough
> 
> i just call em d/p for switch or stuff.. remakes?


what is it w pokemon coming adngerously close to bad stuff lmao

I find that I don't refer to Sun and Moon as often as Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon so I usually say USUM lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> what is it w pokemon coming adngerously close to bad stuff lmao
> 
> I find that I don't refer to Sun and Moon as often as Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon so I usually say USUM lol


Well they gotta appeal to grown ups these days you know...

yeah i mostly played usum, so for sure.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

When will my hot sauce addiction end. I am a slave to the spice


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

Someone dedicated a blog post entirely to screenshots of Carolyn Seymour in _The Assignment_ and I need to watch that now :^^^^^) tis is fine. Thomas Hellberg is a damn fine actor and Plummer is heckin' good one too so yes I need that movie in my life.


----------



## Neb (Apr 21, 2021)

Cap on is _finally _localizing the two “Great Ace Attorney” games. As someone who thinks the fan translations are some of the best games in the series I couldn’t be happier. Sure Sherlock Holmes is going to be called “Herlock Sholmes,” but who cares? These masterpieces are _finally being brought over._


----------



## oak (Apr 21, 2021)

I got a mocha frapp from Starbucks and it just tastes like watery chocolate syrup. No coffee flavour. Maybe I ordered the wrong thing idk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

oak said:


> I got a mocha frapp from Starbucks and it just tastes like watery chocolate syrup. No coffee flavour. Maybe I ordered the wrong thing idk


see I usually have the exact opposite problem, I love getting mocha frapps from Starbucks but they always make it too coffee flavored (I'm not really a big coffee person so I like mocha frapps mostly for the chocolate flavor). the last two times I've gotten one I actually asked for extra chocolate syrup lmao.



throwback to the time when I had a flipnote character who was a v cute samurott bby


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

My friend showed me this:




Made me laugh lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 22, 2021)

Dr. Luigi: "Instead of just randomly throwing pills at the patient and seeing what happens, I'm going to throw _two _random pills at the patient at once to make things even harder! In the shape of an L of course, since I'm Luigi."

Me: "THIS IS NOT HOW MEDICINE WORKS! YOU'RE GOING TO GET SUED FOR MALPRACTICE!" 

As you can see, I'm enjoying Dr. Mario: Miracle Cure on 3DS. It's a fun game if you don't have the NES version, or just really enjoy Dr. Mario in general.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 22, 2021)

freaking carmen's veranda is stuck in my head now ;w; i watch this animation too much


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2021)

Okay I found another DVD I want kms


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 22, 2021)

There's a voodoo shark in one of the Jaws sequels.



sheilaa said:


> Okay I found another DVD I want kms


What dvd?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a voodoo shark in one of the Jaws sequels.
> 
> 
> What dvd?


Just an old Swedish film from the 70s, didn't even know they released it on DVD lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2021)

when Trump was running for re-election flaunting that stupid "make America great again" slogan Biden should've stepped up and made his slogan "make America better" lol


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2021)

Was browsing Amazon for some Animal Crossing Amiibo cards that I don't have this morning and found these....

Knock-off Marshal and gang.


 



Why?



Spoiler: Who the others are (In order of the cards, left to right)



Marshal, Merengue, Lily, Bob (lol), Fauna, Savannah, Whitney, Broccolo (that's not my baby!), Coco, Ruby, Julian, Gala, Hamlet, Rolf, Chrissy, Francine, Maple, Stitches, Lolly (lol), Fang, Melba, Margie, Lucky and Rosie



Sorry, if this the wrong thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Was browsing Amazon for some Animal Crossing Amiibo cards that I don't have this morning and found these....
> 
> Knock-off Marshal and gang.
> View attachment 370446 View attachment 370447
> ...


that is just so cursed i can't lmfao


----------



## Beanz (Apr 22, 2021)

a week ago i was on discord and i said that dinosaurs moan instead of roar


----------



## deana (Apr 22, 2021)

It was so nice out yesterday but I was working all day.

Today I'm off and I want to go outside and it's snowing


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 22, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Was browsing Amazon for some Animal Crossing Amiibo cards that I don't have this morning and found these....
> 
> Knock-off Marshal and gang.
> View attachment 370446 View attachment 370454
> ...



ngl I kind of wish the "Stitches" and "Francine" were actual villagers. "Stitches" has such a cute vibrant design and "Francine"s face is killing me. I want weird handsome anime face Francine to be real. I kind of want to draw that now.

Thank you for posting these, they're amazing.​


----------



## Holla (Apr 22, 2021)

I’m the same age as Tom Holland. Not sure how to feel about that... (well I’m a couple months older but still).


----------



## oak (Apr 22, 2021)

Having pet rabbits is great but I always find random pieces of hay stuck in my clothes. I just pulled a long piece of hay outta my pants. I knew something was scratching me in there lol.


----------



## Holla (Apr 22, 2021)

oak said:


> Having pet rabbits is great but I always find random pieces of hay stuck in my clothes. I just pulled a long piece of hay outta my pants. I knew something was scratching me in there lol.



Oh man this is so me only I have guinea pigs.  Their hay, poop and hair gets in some of the weirdest places haha.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

Math was a mistake we can never take back. Whoever did this to us, I hope you're real happy with yourself.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

SOOO close to beating Resident Evil: Revelations 2.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Apr 22, 2021)

Playing my first Verdant Wind playthrough and just got to the timeskip.

seeing my students all grown up makes me so happy!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

God I hate liberals.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

Psydye said:


> God I hate liberals.


Especially right-libs, I agree.

also, man, inject some coffee in my arm lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2021)

I saw some videos about Balan Wonderworld and the whole thing is just so sad to hear about. You can clearly see how much potential the game had. Perhaps if they focused on perfecting one costume for every world instead of the _eighty _they ended up making, this could have been a very different game. The cutscenes are really well made and Balan is a great character. If they ever make a sequel with better gameplay I'll be one of the first to buy it, though with this game's current sales I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Especially right-libs, I agree.
> 
> also, man, inject some coffee in my arm lol


Wait....Right-libs? such a thing exists?! In any case I'm all about independents and libertarians. They're the only ones who seem to have their heads on straight.,


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Wait....Right-libs? such a thing exists?! In any case I'm all about independents and libertarians. They're the only ones who seem to have their heads on straight.,


basically libertarians with wack opinions i suppose or those who is all is "lets make society good for the rich and have fees on everything rather than taxes and make the rifts greater between populations" etc.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 23, 2021)

If my body doesn't like cheese, why does it think it tastes so nice?
Its like a form of self bullying


----------



## mocha. (Apr 23, 2021)

So many looming deadlines and not enough motivation to complete them 👁  👁 I need to limit my scrolling time and be more productive (she says while writing this post)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If my body doesn't like cheese, why does it think it tastes so nice?
> Its like a form of self bullying


me with everything but i have a sensitive tum also...

also mom i gotta love when you make you feel like you're the only one in the world having that opinion and i'm not legit to like it??? lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

Finally beat RE: Revelations 2. On to the next game!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Wait....Right-libs? such a thing exists?! In any case I'm all about independents and libertarians. They're the only ones who seem to have their heads on straight.,


yeah I think right-liberals are probably liberal republicans. it's quite a concoction.

Im personally strongly libertarian so I agree with you, I've never been a fan of conservatives and while I do agree with some liberal views they've gotten pretty wack in recent years.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2021



mocha. said:


> So many looming deadlines and not enough motivation to complete them 👁  👁 I need to limit my scrolling time and be more productive (she says while writing this post)


me trying to finish my history quiz last night, shouldve taken like 30-40 min but instead it took like 3 hours


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2021)

"how much of a geek are you?"

me: "well... I'm two VHS tapes away from a complete Enterprise!"


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 23, 2021)

in years later will they have good tech to able to move Pluto closer to the sun?


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If my body doesn't like cheese, why does it think it tastes so nice?
> Its like a form of self bullying


Can relate. Lactose intolerance is the worst. Mac and cheese is my ultimate comfort food and it's 50/50 whether or not I'll suffer for eating it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 23, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If my body doesn't like cheese, why does it think it tastes so nice?
> Its like a form of self bullying




Must be the same reason why I say "I will eat all the fiery hot spicy things"...

and then proceed to live in the bathroom a few hours later. Lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2021)

bring back the ass chaps to rock n' roll concerts


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Can't wait to be done with drawing out this activity book - such a cool, new experience but the deadline to finish it is coming up close.

Plus, I've missed this site so much. Glad to be back, so refreshing!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

Going CRAZY! @-@


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

I guess you can say that I'm blessed on the upper half of my body... but DEAR LORD MY BACK.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

If you need money: Stick a random sticker or two on your 3ds console and sell for $999 lol


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

You know that vine of the guy who says, "back at it again at Krispy Kreme..." then misjudges a backflip and kicks the Krispy Kreme sign off the wall? That has been the energy of my whole week


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

I feel like an old person with backaches waking up every morning nowadays. Might just need a new pad for the bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

i should really rewatch shoujo kakumei utena, the soundtrack is also so awesome...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2021)

the Halo 1-3 OSTs are literally some of the best video game soundtracks I've ever heard


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Welp, looks like today's a "me" day.
I hate being talked to like I'm a child.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 24, 2021)

I am so amazed of how colors really look when l turn off blue filter. I had it on my phone from the very start and pc. So not used to it when seeing the actual real colors. Its like l been left out for so long I will go crazy later on.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2021)

Youtube: "Alright, so when showing community posts we have to make sure they're relevant and from creators the user watches." 
Some random account I've never seen before: "Hello I'm going to spam this feature every hour with polls and memes I stole from other sites."
Youtube: "Quick, show this to everyone!"


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2021)

Is this a show?


----------



## Neb (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh my god I can hear my mom snore from the other room...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

I CAN'T STOP WATCHING THIS SOMEONE HELP


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 25, 2021)

it'd be kinda fun to make a tbt minecraft server since i have no friends who play java edition

not counting the one friend i have who rarely plays with me


----------



## Seastar (Apr 25, 2021)

I feel _very_ out of the loop on something right now.
It's not even that important to me, but I'm seeing multiple people talk about it... and I have no idea what it is.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 25, 2021)

Procrastinating. Also hungry.
My anxiety is acting up again and I don’t know why, boohoo.

edit: also my 6,000th post! I wish my post were more formal, but whatever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

I found an online website which changes a certain color group in a picture to a different color group and I realized I could make my own 3d shiny pokemon w it so I made a purple absol and--

LIKE I'M LITERALLY OBSESSED W THIS I WANNA CRY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2021)

I just realized I wish there was a "top 10 posters of the day" on this forum like there was on vBulletin. I must've made like 30-40 posts yesterday given I made 100+ tbt just from posting lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized I wish there was a "top 10 posters of the day" on this forum like there was on vBulletin. I must've made like 30-40 posts yesterday given I made 100+ tbt just from posting lmao


I was just thinking the other day about how I missed that feature. Remember the nights when people managed to get hundreds of posts and you'd just wonder how they did it?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 26, 2021)

I know you're not supposed to cry over spilled tea but...
it's just so sad!! D=


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2021)

Where are my random thoughts?  Where are they?!







Ah, yes.  Here they are.  Let’s see here... scrolling song titles, I like balloons, bugs in my mustache, floppy disk blues... wait a second.  These aren’t my random thoughts of the day.  What the heck am I looking at here?!

—-

ANYWAY, random thoughts... I am tired.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

I've a two hour lecture on the disposal of dead bodies this morning.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found an online website which changes a certain color group in a picture to a different color group and I realized I could make my own 3d shiny pokemon w it so I made a purple absol and--
> 
> LIKE I'M LITERALLY OBSESSED W THIS I WANNA CRY
> 
> View attachment 371262



Do you happen to have a link to the website? I kind of wanna make my own 3d shinies too now!
Honestly if shiny absol looked like that I think I would shiny hunt for one. The current red one is a bit too tomato-ey for me.



Vrisnem said:


> I've a two hour lecture on the disposal of dead bodies this morning.



That sounds fascinating!
I assume it's for medical purposes? Unless there's now lectures on how to get away with murder.​


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> That sounds fascinating!
> I assume it's for medical purposes? Unless there's now lectures on how to get away with murder.​


Yes, in a medical context! I'm currently taking an epidemiology course.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 26, 2021)

why cant we do online school forever? i've been online since january and i wish i could be online forever, i'm already scared of going back.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2021)

*cheesy saxophone music playing*


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

my CV (resumé for my American friends) is cursed and looking at it activates my fight or flight response.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Do you happen to have a link to the website? I kind of wanna make my own 3d shinies too now!
> Honestly if shiny absol looked like that I think I would shiny hunt for one. The current red one is a bit too tomato-ey for me.


the website I use is right here: https://www.imgonline.com.ua/eng/replace-color.php

in case you're wondering, you'll have to have a 3D modeling software (I use Blender) and you can get the models from The Models Resource. they have all the models, Gen 1-7, in the Pokemon XY/ORAS/SM categories. they don't have all of the Gen 8 Pokemon uploaded just yet. I did this by putting the textures through the image software and then re-pasting them onto the models.
(you couls also possibly just find a pic of a pokemon and use the software but I think the texture method works better)

which reminds me, I was watching a video last night by Emperor Cubone which fixes a few "bad" Johto shinies, and one of them was Espeon (to which I took great offense because I _love _the neon green shiny Espeon lol). I actually remade his version of the shiny with this software and I think he would be pretty proud of me.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 27, 2021)

this is what the inside of my head sounds like 24/7


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 27, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> this is what the inside of my head sounds like 24/7


This is my thinking music.


----------



## deana (Apr 27, 2021)

I just watched a video about why the McDonald's ice cream machines are always broken and


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm so glad I discovered these space bops though now I really want to watch the movie it was used in... Sad times it's some obscure Swedish stuff from the 70s so yeah gg...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 27, 2021)

i should make an entire story behind "the cool kid at chuck e cheese"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

I just realized that on the "how many male/female users are in this community" thread I still have my vote on there as female. lmao whoops!!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 27, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that on the "how many male/female users are in this community" thread I still have my vote on there as female. lmao whoops!!!!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2021)

Seeing advertisements that talk about how to stop seeing advertisements (Yes, Youtube, this is directed at _*you*_.) do nothing but drive me insane.


----------



## Neb (Apr 27, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that on the "how many male/female users are in this community" thread I still have my vote on there as female. lmao whoops!!!!


Same here! I left mine as male for a few months after I came out. Now there’s 62 of us on here!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2021)

Been in a really humorous mood today.  I’ve made more jokes today than I can count using my fingers!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 28, 2021)

Really debating whether I should pre-order some new squishables. They’re $21 each, but so damn soft looking. Maybe just the Baphomet? Both Baphomet and Poodle Moth? Decisions decisions...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

^poodle moth for sure

also hoping this new handbag i bought is better than the old one... at least it's wider and hopefully it can store whatever i need still


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 28, 2021)

one good look at an official piece of spongebob artwork and i'm crying. i remember my mom setting those as my wallpapers for my computer profile in 2010.

also should i change my username? kinda dont like mine, it was made last minute-


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> also should i change my username? kinda dont like mine, it was made last minute-



Your pick but I like it 
-

also can it stop being so cold here D:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 28, 2021)

hm i should make an etsy shop, i want some extra cash without having to wait for a 'stable job' lol


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

I just slept 14hrs straight.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2021)

I know you probs shouldn't fangirl 60 year old ladies at your workplace but, damn she's handsome :^)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 29, 2021)

hungry hungry hungry hungry


----------



## deana (Apr 29, 2021)

Cleaning inside the oven is the worst household chore of all time


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

“No, not the chocolate pastramiiiiii!!!!”


----------



## Holla (Apr 29, 2021)

Just for fun I went poking around ebay for an old concert shirt I used to own. I found only one and man I didn't realize it was 13 years ago already...

I still have a lanyard from then though part of where it used to be white has since turned yellow with age.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 29, 2021)

Hand sewing takes me soooo long  at least I’m almost done the neckline but gosh I’m so slow at it


----------



## Mad Aly (Apr 29, 2021)

I've been thinking about re-watching _Parasyte: The Maxim_ and _Darker than Black,_ but I have like 400 other anime I haven't watched yet...


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

I kind of wish tea leaves didn't have caffeine since I always seem to get headaches if I don't drink it for a while. I know there's decaf but all the best brands seem to have caffeine in them. Though I suppose without caffeine humans might not have started cultivating tea to begin with, so perhaps it's for the best.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm procrastinating on sleeping - I don't want to get to tomorrows nonsense any faster then I have to.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that on the "how many male/female users are in this community" thread I still have my vote on there as female. lmao whoops!!!!



I think I also gotta go change my answer too



NefariousKing said:


> Really debating whether I should pre-order some new squishables. They’re $21 each, but so damn soft looking. Maybe just the Baphomet? Both Baphomet and Poodle Moth? Decisions decisions...
> 
> View attachment 371608View attachment 371609



Both of these look super cute Cause I love stuffed animals I'd say get both if you can but if I had to choose one I'd say Poodle Moth. It look super fluffy



I wish to not be preceived, esp by weird men who ask strange questions. On my break from work today some dude was sitting by the road. As I was about to cross the street he asked if he could ask me a question. Me, standing feet away, like weeeell over six, said suuuuure. He asked if I smoke *drug*. Like, what is it with men asking me if I smoke? This is the second guy. Do I _look_ like I do drugs? I must do cause this isn't the first or second time people have thought this about me.

I'm just pale skinned* with slight bags under my eyes* and terrible terrible cystic acne omg leave me alone. I'm prob iron-defeicient idk why I look the way I do.

*Apparently pale skin and bags under eyes even if well rested is a sign of iron deficiency, idk


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2021)

Hate it when my mom goes back on her word.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 29, 2021)

*help i can't get this out of my head it's TERRIFYING looking back after all these years*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2021)

_"Yes, Walter, there IS an unspoken message here: It's **** YOU! LEAVE ME THE **** ALONE!"

"Yeah, I'll be at practice."

*click*_


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2021)

I was starting to answer an ophthalmology exam earlier (an academic exam not an eye exam LOL) and at the end of the code of honor I had to tick a box that said "Yes, 👁 agree." I was really confused with the eye emoji that I though it was a link to something so I was clicking it, only to realize it was a _pun_. 

hdskjd brainrot moment


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2021)

I've made 360 tbt so far simply by posting lol, I don't know how I manage it but it would be wild if I could get to 1k and buy another feather just with tbt made through posting


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2021)

I went to the mall for the first time since before the pandemic yesterday and was this  close to stopping and getting a new piercing

In other impulse decision news I am also this  close to chopping my hair off


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've made 360 tbt so far simply by posting lol, I don't know how I manage it but it would be wild if I could get to 1k and buy another feather just with tbt made through posting



That's pretty much how I make 90% of my tbt. I did just spend nearly all of it for a collectable (worth it) but since my art shops are ded and I don't sell my high end collectables cause I want to keep them, I make my tbt by posting. Slowly but surely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> In other impulse decision news I am also this  close to chopping my hair off


d o  i t  d o  i t  d o  i t


fr tho i cut like 12+ inches of hair back in Jan and I still don't regret it, especially cause it's been a little warm and windy lately (my long hair hated heat and wind but my short hair doesn't care at all lol)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 30, 2021)

o brother where art thou is an adaption of homer's odyssey and how did that not click in my brain sooner omg. i grew up with this dang movie HOW DID I NOT REALIZE THAT?!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> d o  i t  d o  i t  d o  i t
> 
> 
> fr tho i cut like 12+ inches of hair back in Jan and I still don't regret it, especially cause it's been a little warm and windy lately (my long hair hated heat and wind but my short hair doesn't care at all lol)


as n64 said...





shaving my head was the best impulse decisions i ever made and i ain't ever going back


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 1, 2021)

ah yes 2 golden apples from a ruined portal, time to go breed juan and DONKEH so i can name a mule Wilfred

(me playing minecraft without friends because i'm very lonely)


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

This song is going to be stuck in my head unless I close the game and go back to Miitopia.
Help.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

Talking about hair cut, I should definitely do it cause my lower parts are starting to get beaver tail most of the time so I have to wear it in a baby ponytail...which I really don't mind but yeah I would like to grow it out more even and it's annoying to keep it up just cause that reason...

Also, Mirella Freni was such a awesome Mimi. RIP.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

Woke-up with the urge to dye my hair red.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Woke-up with the urge to dye my hair red.


I woke up the other day with a similar urge but I want to dye it pink lol. Don't trust myself to do it from a box - it has proven disastrous in the past plus idk if I want it all over or just on the length at the top whilst keeping the side dark.

Also it's late afternoon now - do you still have the urge or did it pass? I want to know if I should start chanting "do it. do it. do it" or not.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

should really get a couple of new tie-dye shirts.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> I woke up the other day with a similar urge but I want to dye it pink lol. Don't trust myself to do it from a box - it has proven disastrous in the past plus idk if I want it all over or just on the length at the top whilst keeping the side dark.
> 
> Also it's late afternoon now - do you still have the urge or did it pass? I want to know if I should start chanting "do it. do it. do it" or not.


Absolutely avoid box dyes - they often don't come out anything like expected and smell awful.

The urge is still there. I've the top of my hair dyed green currently and the back/sides are usually shaved/dark. I've bleach and dyes in all colours of the rainbow to hand.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Absolutely avoid box dyes - they often don't come out anything like expected and smell awful.
> 
> The urge is still there. I've the top of my hair dyed green currently and the back/sides are usually shaved/dark. I've bleach and dyes in all colours of the rainbow to hand.


_do it. do it. do it. do it _

And you're not wrong about box dyes. I've looked into bleaches and stuff but I'm a complete liability and would probably forget I had it applied to my hair and do irreparable damage. I cannot be trusted.
I'm super jealous of this dye collection you speak of though - I'm surprised you don't have the urge to change hair colour like every hour lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

I'll say I had some luck with box dyes but yeah if you want brighter red/pink/green whatever you definitely need to bleach (and also take care of your hair so it doesn't get damaged)...


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> _do it. do it. do it. do it _
> 
> And you're not wrong about box dyes. I've looked into bleaches and stuff but I'm a complete liability and would probably forget I had it applied to my hair and do irreparable damage. I cannot be trusted.
> I'm super jealous of this dye collection you speak of though - I'm surprised you don't have the urge to change hair colour like every hour lol


I change colour every month or so usually. e.g. Nov-Jan it was blue, Feb it was pink, green since the start of March, etc. If it didn't require bleach I would change it more often! My collection of hair protectors, conditioners, masks, etc is also quite significant.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

people selling used lady shavers online.. .why


----------



## oak (May 1, 2021)

There's always middle aged people hanging out in the Tim Horton's parking lot sitting in lawn chairs, even before the pandemic. I told my partner that was gonna be us when we're older  he said hell no but I forsee it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 1, 2021)

Big Lebowski scenes are in my head still LOL


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2021)

All this talk about hair reminds me I need to shave my hair down. Thou doing it by myself will be a challenge, esp since I can't see for crap without my glasses on. No one else in the fam will do it, and I don't want to have to go back to the hair place for a trim. I haven't ever done it before so I certainly don't want to do it now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 1, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> d o  i t  d o  i t  d o  i t
> 
> 
> fr tho i cut like 12+ inches of hair back in Jan and I still don't regret it, especially cause it's been a little warm and windy lately (my long hair hated heat and wind but my short hair doesn't care at all lol)


I'm torn because I've been growing it out and would still like to see it longer, but like you my hair has issues with humidity and heat. Also my texture is naturally wavy with some frizz, so when I blow-dry it straight it's even frizzier, but if I let it air dry it needs a little brush and just winds up frizzy again.  I worry I don't have the face shape for short hair either lmao. Honestly I hate hair stuff, if I didn't worry about the face thing I'd just shave it all off


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm torn because I've been growing it out and would still like to see it longer, but like you my hair has issues with humidity and heat. Also my texture is naturally wavy with some frizz, so when I blow-dry it straight it's even frizzier, but if I let it air dry it needs a little brush and just winds up frizzy again.  I worry I don't have the face shape for short hair either lmao. Honestly I hate hair stuff, if I didn't worry about the face thing I'd just shave it all off


As someone who did a complete buzz cut a couple of years ago and looking back I probs looked like a hairy egg, you will get used to it and your face shape if that is an option.

And yeah, if you want it an actual short hair style, do go to a hair dresser if it's a larger thing, and let them help find a good shape for you face. Everyone is more or less different with their face shape. Work together and find something that fits. Also if you have self-wavy hair (I do as well), don't get too asymmetric haircuts, both me and mom have had those and it looks pretty...weird unless you have straight hair from start or just bother straighten it every day. And make make sure to put moist in your hair and don't use tools too much, that way it'll get more frizzy and weak.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 2, 2021)

Why have I only just discovered ACNH treasure islands and why am I suddenly so tempted to pay for one now?


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2021)

Beyond pissed right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Beyond pissed right now.


ouch what happened?


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2021)

^Had to cancel 2 games I ordered because I didn't have enough funds....which is strange 'cause I could've sworn I calculated everything right.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^Had to cancel 2 games I ordered because I didn't have enough funds....which is strange 'cause I could've sworn I calculated everything right.


Omg nooo  That sucks indeed... Hope you can get them some other time though!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2021)

I just discovered right clicking the taskbar has an option to get rid of the Cortana icon. I was getting so sick of accidently clicking it all the time.


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2021)

Does anyone just love sitting around and do absolutely nothing and just listen to music. I'm worried it's unhealthy, but It's the best feeling in the world.


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Does anyone just love sitting around and do absolutely nothing and just listen to music. I'm worried it's unhealthy, but It's the best feeling in the world.


I mean... i'm not an authority on what is unhealthy or not (i'd go as far as to say - whatever I am doing, do the opposite), but I do this a lot too.
Straight up sitting staring into space with some tunes on like:






Also... I communicate through cat pics a lot. Maybe I should chill out with that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 2, 2021)

The word denominator sounds like a Doofenshmirtz invention.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2021)

It's official. the next thing I spend any amount of money on has to be a Thwomp plush/pillow.

I've put this off for almost a decade, it must be done now.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 2, 2021)

goombas are underrated


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

keiji shinogi is hot


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Does anyone just love sitting around and do absolutely nothing and just listen to music. I'm worried it's unhealthy, but It's the best feeling in the world.


You're not hurting anything. I do go out of my way to get any adult obligations during the week so I have nothing to do on my days off. I still feel I should be doing something more productive. I would also it's a good thing to stay in and avoid the local crackheads.


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2021)

thatawkwardkid said:


> The word denominator sounds like a Doofenshmirtz invention.


I hate this ;-;


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 3, 2021)

I forgot how to write a # by hand.

I won't disclose the results regarding how it looked before I got a "reference".​


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I forgot how to write a # by hand.
> 
> I won't disclose the results regarding how it looked before I got a "reference".​


Oh please do. I could do with a laugh today!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Oh please do. I could do with a laugh today!



It's trying it's best to be a real hashtag.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's trying it's best to be a real hashtag.


Close enough! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 0ni (May 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's trying it's best to be a real hashtag.



It's like a hashtag staggering over the finish line lol - you go lil' guy.

Brain farts are the most bizarre experience. I was trying to write the word, "phase" earlier and kept writing "fase"? "faze" ??



Spoiler









I had to google it. When the results came up I just had to hang my head in shame.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 3, 2021)

I impulsively order an ACNH themed controller for my switch a few days ago!! it was suppose to come in yesterday but got delayed until tomorrow  its wired so that kind of sucks but the color just really stuck out to me and I had to get it


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 3, 2021)

0ni said:


> It's like a hashtag staggering over the finish line lol - you go lil' guy.
> 
> Brain farts are the most bizarre experience. I was trying to write the word, "phase" earlier and kept writing "fase"? "faze" ??
> 
> ...



I wonder if there's any kind of scientific study on what causes brainfarts. It's honestly just so weird?

My personal brainfart claim to fame to this day was when I forgot what "those white trees with the black dots" were called. On it's own it doesn't sound bad, but this brainfart lasted two weeks. I was too stubborn to look it up so for two weeks I would stare out of my window at a grove of birch trees, feeling the most amount of anger I have ever felt towards a tree.

The amount of satisfaction I felt when I finally remembered what they were called was immense.​


----------



## 0ni (May 3, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I wonder if there's any kind of scientific study on what causes brainfarts. It's honestly just so weird?
> 
> My personal brainfart claim to fame to this day was when I forgot what "those white trees with the black dots" were called. On it's own it doesn't sound bad, but this brainfart lasted two weeks. I was too stubborn to look it up so for two weeks I would stare out of my window at a grove of birch trees, feeling the most amount of anger I have ever felt towards a tree.
> 
> The amount of satisfaction I felt when I finally remembered what they were called was immense.​


LOL I love everything about this story - I really wish I knew what caused this stuff. For me when the "phase/faze" blunder happened I think it was mostly because I had a lot whizzing through my head so my brain was just like, "ur on ur own, idiot" for a few minutes.

But the absolute commitment you showed to trying to fight your way through the brain fart by yourself without googling it - impressive, my friend, very impressive lol


----------



## Nicole. (May 3, 2021)

Is disney plus worth my money?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> As someone who did a complete buzz cut a couple of years ago and looking back I probs looked like a hairy egg, you will get used to it and your face shape if that is an option.
> 
> And yeah, if you want it an actual short hair style, do go to a hair dresser if it's a larger thing, and let them help find a good shape for you face. Everyone is more or less different with their face shape. Work together and find something that fits. Also if you have self-wavy hair (I do as well), don't get too asymmetric haircuts, both me and mom have had those and it looks pretty...weird unless you have straight hair from start or just bother straighten it every day. And make make sure to put moist in your hair and don't use tools too much, that way it'll get more frizzy and weak.


Lmao nooo not a hairy egg! I agree though, my hairdresser is really good and will tell you honestly if she thinks something won't suit you, which is especially good for me since I'm just not good with hair at all. The next time I get my hair done I might see what she thinks!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 3, 2021)

its amazing how people walk in their sleep sometimes without waking up from their sleep. I still can't believe that happened to my sister. Strange thing


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

I wonder if anyone else struggled so terribly with typing classes that they just gave up and taught theirself their own technique to type fast.
I probably looked stupid to my teachers since I couldn't do it the way they wanted, but I'm typing perfectly fine my own way.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I wonder if anyone else struggled so terribly with typing classes that they just gave up and taught theirself their own technique to type fast.
> I probably looked stupid to my teachers since I couldn't do it the way they wanted, but I'm typing perfectly fine my own way.


l taught myself too. I don't need to do some fancy way to type fast, unlike websites and teachers. It was better my way when l started to type the way l was comfortable with. So do it in a way you're most comfortable with, those teachers aren't the boss of you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Lmao nooo not a hairy egg! I agree though, my hairdresser is really good and will tell you honestly if she thinks something won't suit you, which is especially good for me since I'm just not good with hair at all. The next time I get my hair done I might see what she thinks!


Yeah, especially with short hair cause it will easily go wrong. Though remember it's your head and hair so if you feel uncomfy or they cut your ends in weird shapes don't be afraid to tell them no


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2021)

Spoiler: another autistic rant yay



it's so difficult to talk about my strengths/weaknesses with people because they don't understand that I'm talking about them in the context of being autistic. yesterday we were talking about this stuff in my German class and my prof said "do you have ambition?" (and ofc I'm brutally honest with everyone) and I said I have _some _ambition. he seemed to be confused and he said "well it takes a lot of ambition to play piano as well as you do and go where you're going" which is correct, but what I meant is _at this very moment my ambition is very low. _

it's not because I have no ambition, it's because I've been dealing with chronic autistic burnout for the last two months and it's causing me to just want to stop working completely, like I would rather sit around and do nothing (or things I enjoy) than work. autistic burnout/meltdowns can cause someone's mind to basically just shut down in retaliation and the only way to get out of it is by taking away whatever it is that caused the burnout/meltdown (in my case it's doing schoolwork constantly and being responsible for so much for so long).

ofc American schools (and prob other schools too) don't give a **** about that. you miss too many days, you fail the class. they would rather have me come to class and do work really poorly than give me a week off and then get really great work from me. stuff like that is why I'm afraid to get a job, cause they don't just give people time off (even though getting time off is literally required of my disability).



I know this went off on a different tangent but it's becoming increasingly worrying because I'm graduating in like 3-4 weeks and i have no idea what to do lol.


----------



## Beanz (May 4, 2021)

instagram needs to fix itself because i keep getting notifications that a specific person added to their story. i keep getting notifications like so and so added to their story when they in fact, did not. whenever i check the last post is always from 10 hours ago and never from recently as it claims. i always think its important so everytime it notifs me i have a mini heart attack


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2021)

Couldn't help but laughing when my mom dropped the tomatoes on the floor


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2021)

Sometimes I like to randomly grab my butt cheek and see how much I can fit into my hand. I especially do this when I'm bored.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 4, 2021)

come home perry is kinda like a disney slightly off-brand version of gary's song


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

adhd is so weird, i got hyperfixated on a character i had no intention of doing that with all of a sudden, where did this come from


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2021)

I wonder if Chick Corea's favorite pokemon was Chikorita?


----------



## skarmoury (May 5, 2021)

I was initially saving for Comic x Blast Moca but after seeing the 2021 Halloween event on WW Bandori.......... my heart is set on Black Cat Moca



Spoiler: black cat moca black cat moca black cat moca


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2021)

idk how or why but a random memory from my childhood resurfaced today. I was watching a video joking about how people in GTA just walk into walls and then I remembered that hilarious glitch in GTA IV where you can just drive a car into a swing set and it yeets you into the stratosphere.

I don't know how I remembered it cause upon remembering I thought it wasn't real so I googled it and _it is real. _





I've also heard reports than random pedestrians might walk into a swing set and it just flings them into the sky and kills them instantly. why are these swing sets so violent????


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why are these swing sets so violent????


lmfao i dunno but it made me laugh so ty


----------



## Beanz (May 5, 2021)

i have to do a slide show on electromagnetic waves and the teacher gave me 2 days to do it but my lazy a**  didn't feel like doing it yesterday so i have to rush to do it today by 12:00 am. i am once again suffering from the consequences of my own actions.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

why are teeth usually sensitive to cold things

oh ok


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2021)

Its hard to fit in sometimes here, hope i did nothing wrong here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

When and how did "I hate your guts" become a thing? I know it's been around a while. I was thinking, if you took it literally, then it wouldn't be much of an insult. Like, the person is saying they hate your guts, not you yourself. Guts aren't the most lovable things, they're just something, so, it's like, whatever. Understandable. 
I'm guessing the real meaning is "I hate you so much, I hate you even to your core." I think that's it, I dunno. 
I don't know where I was going with this.

Apparently it originated, or became for well-known, in 1937, at least according to Google.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Neb (May 6, 2021)

My inventory is really sparse. I should try to find some more collectibles.


----------



## jadetine (May 6, 2021)

Neb said:


> My inventory is really sparse. I should try to find some more collectibles.


Pick any item from the shop; I'm just about to hit 39 tbt.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2021)

Too many sweets... too much birthday cake... can’t go on.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

Where did jan/feb/march go? How are we already almost in the middle of 2021...


----------



## Nefarious (May 6, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Really debating whether I should pre-order some new squishables. They’re $21 each, but so damn soft looking. Maybe just the Baphomet? Both Baphomet and Poodle Moth? Decisions decisions...
> 
> View attachment 371608View attachment 371609



Update to this... _I ordered both hahaha._

Poodle Moth should be shipped out sometime in mid-may, while Baphomet is coming home in June. Can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Update to this... _I ordered both hahaha._
> 
> Poodle Moth should be shipped out sometime in mid-may, while Baphomet is coming home in June. Can't wait till they arrive!



When in doubt...always go for both


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2021)

Me in 2018: nah violent video games aren't my thing

Me in 2021: why tf does this game store not have a copy of Halo 3 right now hxhdhshs I wanna beat up some brutes and hunters and grunts lol




FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why are teeth usually sensitive to cold things
> 
> oh ok
> View attachment 373075


yeah I unfortunately inherited bad teeth from my mom so I get this a lot. I've been using Sensodyne for years and it works super well, I haven't had major issues with sensitivity in a long time, so I would definitely recommend getting that.


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

My hot water bottle is too hot. does that mean it is doing a good job or a bad job?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2021)

HE'S ****ING LEAVING US 

Today was his last class and.... aw shucks, he was the best professor ever. At least he wrote in my little pink book <3 I'll be sure to write him a letter. He meant a lot to me.


----------



## jadetine (May 6, 2021)

I'm here because I've been unofficially banned from the museum -- and while my eyes are watering from not being able to do my daily ogling of the art threads, I'm having a good time. I usual just throw my posts here, but I'm actually reading and you people crack me up.


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I'm here because I've been unofficially banned from the museum -- and while my eyes are watering from not being able to do my daily ogling of the art threads, I'm having a good time. I usual just throw my posts here, but I'm actually reading and you people crack me up.


Wait wdym unofficially banned ??


----------



## jadetine (May 6, 2021)

Meraki said:


> Wait wdym unofficially banned ??


I'm not banned at all! My friend is planning a birthday surprise for me i think in one of the museum threads,  so I promised not to look in there until my birthday.


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I'm not banned at all! My friend is planning a birthday surprise for me i think in one of the museum threads,  so I promised not to look in there until my birthday.


Ooh that makes more sense


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I'm not banned at all! My friend is planning a birthday surprise for me i think in one of the museum threads,  so I promised not to look in there until my birthday.



I admire that commitment


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 6, 2021)

click the link if you want to watch the video
unfurl="true"]https://cdn.discordap...86077255713/839269588260225075/Think_mark.mp4 sorry. the only way these days

it keeps on going




then it gets worst....

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



jadetine said:


> I'm not banned at all! My friend is planning a birthday surprise for me i think in one of the museum threads,  so I promised not to look in there until my birthday.


sounds exciting


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

because of severe brainrot, when I see Midoriyas username I just think of Midori from Your Turn to Die



get out of my head get out of my head get out of my-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> because of severe brainrot, when I see Midoriyas username I just think of Midori from Your Turn to Die
> View attachment 373519
> get out of my head get out of my head get out of my-


There's also an anime titled Midori Days.


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2021)

And there’s also a Fire Emblem: Fates character named Midori.







But look, it’s Midori*ya* not Midori.  I can see how one would get mixed up though.


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's also an anime titled Midori Days.





Midoriya said:


> And there’s also a Fire Emblem: Fates character named Midori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


midori is haunting me wherever I go


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Yeah, I'm a photographer.


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2021)

I wish I can start a new account because this one is cringe :// and i feel like I want to start new, but the rules say you can't start a new account

I still feel like i did something wrong on here,,,


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> I wish I can start a new account because this one is cringe :// and i feel like I want to start new, but the rules say you can't start a new account
> 
> I still feel like i did something wrong on here,,,


Stay if you want.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2021)

my bathroom mirror is cursed cause i definitely don't have weird-looking eyes tf...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> my bathroom mirror is cursed cause i definitely don't have weird-looking eyes tf...



...Bloody Mary? ;o


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 7, 2021)

If you think about it, TBT collectibles are kinda like NFTs. But better


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

Today was so mellow, I love it. Might do some things I've been wanting to do around my room before bed.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 7, 2021)

ok if that's how you feel then you can take your little groupchat and kiss it goodbye idc


----------



## Beanz (May 7, 2021)

drippy elmo


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

hes so smol. look at him. he deserves love


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 8, 2021)

_What is this feeling?
Fervid as a flame
Does it have a name?
Yes!
Simping
Unadulterated simping
For your face
Your voice
Your clothing
Let's just say, I simp it all!_

ah thanks for the gay thoughts brain ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...Bloody Mary? ;o


Nah just weird reflections in my iris idfk where it comes from lol


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

- Me waking up in an earlier timezone and now waiting for the event to start so I can finally play some videogames with others


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2021)

Kinda wish I could have joined this event, but a bit too busy and even though there are other events I don't have NSO at the moment anyway. Enjoy those who are in though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)

Wish I could participate in the event, but it’d probably be in appropriate to play Splatoon at a funeral.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wish I could participate in the event, but it’d probably be in appropriate to play Splatoon at a funeral.



Yeah. Probably, dude. 

Also RIP to whomever passed away


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 9, 2021)

what am i doing with my life, it's 12 and a half am and i'm just radiating gen z energy while almost my entire household is acting like it's 8am.

so proud of my life rn.


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2021)

The blooming juniper trees have made me really stuffy. I should hurry and find some allergy medication before this headache gets worse.


----------



## deana (May 9, 2021)

It's a rare rainy day here where I need an umbrella and can I find my umbrella? Of course not.


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2021)

Wearing my pj top with 'Positive Vibes' written on it when i'm actually a bit stressed is so dumb - I can't help but laugh when I catch myself in the mirror wearing it whilst looking a bit frazzled. So I guess it's actually working in it's own way lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Why’s garlic bread so good


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Why’s garlic bread so good


we must leave that question for the great scholars to figure out


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2021)

I wonder if anyone will recognize me with this Blue Team PFP...


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, I'm a photographer.
> 
> View attachment 373593
> View attachment 373594
> ...


that sucks. bad luck being in a car xD

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021

l have a feeling about my team is going to do that surprise point thing like green team did. so atm l don't feel bothered by the points right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2021)

what tf is up with Phoenix Wright's eyebrows lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2021)

this book is so good i need to watch the movie :^^^^)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

why do pimples


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 10, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is this a show?




It's from 'What We Do in the Shadows"

I loved that show. Binged 2 seasons in like 3 days. Still waiting for season 3.

That character is only a minor character in the show. He's an "energy vampire" who drains people's energy. Most of the show is about regular vampires, but the whole thing is a mockery of vampire tropes. It's also VERY adult-oriented. Strong language, violence, some sex stuff, etc. Not for everybody. But, I found it hilarious.


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> l have a feeling about my team is going to do that surprise point thing like green team did. so atm l don't feel bothered by the points right now.


Yeah the mods get busy from time to time due to real life. That's what happened with my team the other day. I'm sure you guys are right up the the rest of the teams once you get updated.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 10, 2021)

Holla said:


> Yeah the mods get busy from time to time due to real life. That's what happened with my team the other day. I'm sure you guys are right up the the rest of the teams once you get updated.


yeah that's what I thought. and its good that they do it at night because no more session and it won't be that overwhelming


----------



## oak (May 10, 2021)

"Don't cha" by the ***** cat dolls came on the radio today and I just want to remind everyone that songs exists.

Edit: wow the word ***** got bleeped, hopefully everyone knows the girl group I'm referencing.


----------



## Neb (May 10, 2021)

Just finished my first day at the new job. It requires a lot of walking, but my coworkers are nice. I can’t believe I already have a few crazy customer stories though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 10, 2021)

after going back and wacthing a few icarly/victorious episodes out of boredom-
man i forgot how GOOD those shows were.


----------



## Neb (May 10, 2021)

Oof I missed the signups for the Pokémon tournament. Guess I’ll have to earn points during the Mario Kart competitions.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2021)

Gwyneth Paltrow is upset because she ate bread during quarantine?



oak said:


> "Don't cha" by the ***** cat dolls came on the radio today and I just want to remind everyone that songs exists.
> 
> Edit: wow the word ***** got bleeped, hopefully everyone knows the girl group I'm referencing.


Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me? That one?


----------



## oak (May 11, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow is upset because she ate bread during quarantine?
> 
> 
> Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me? That one?


That's the one, throwback to 2005.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

what if the month you were born in dictated how many times a day you gotta brush your teeth


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if the month you were born in dictated how many times a day you gotta brush your teeth



Oh gosh, I would be glad I wasn’t born in December...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if the month you were born in dictated how many times a day you gotta brush your teeth


I want to see the show in your avatar.


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> what if the month you were born in dictated how many times a day you gotta brush your teeth





Midoriya said:


> Oh gosh, I would be glad I wasn’t born in December...


Uh, but I was born in December...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2021)

who the heck named our team blues clues lol


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want to see the show in your avatar.


oh! I've watched it, it's an anime called Nanbaka and it's really good : )


----------



## Beanz (May 11, 2021)

im in love with the donkey kong country returns ost. i especially love the melodies in the title theme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Debating whether or not I should buy an emerald for my lineup, because green, or if I should buy the user title color change.
I could probably resell the emerald for around the same price when the TBTWC is over, but I've been thinking about buying the color change for a while
hmm


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 11, 2021)

my brain chooses the oddest things to get obsessed over. today it is mellow mushroom characters. there's a few of them, but the chain really only ever uses mel o. mushroom and dude shroomington from what i've seen. can you imagine being named dude? that sounds cool as a name actually. did you know that the guys who made homestar runner actually made a site for the characters and art? that's neat! you can still access it thru the restaurant's site apparently, but i can't figure out how to so i don't know if that's true. also if you go to the site and then change tabs the site's tab will change to say "Baby Come Back!" which i find funny. xD the peppermints you can get there have little arts of the characters on the wrapper so i'm a keep those and put them in my little junk journal

oops i info dumped ;w;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 11, 2021)

ngl the descendants trilogy was just disney channel writing a fanfic about children's fairy tales


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> ngl the descendants trilogy was just disney channel writing a fanfic about children's fairy tales


While attempting to kill off Mattel's Ever After High.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 11, 2021)

Why did I think a cookbook from Portland area restaurants wouldn't be pretentious.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2021)

Since I have no more irl friends I feel better about expressing myself for who I really am and I am not going to let anyone tell me things that they think works for me. Only myself can do things that can make me happy. Don't let people tell you to change yourself for their liking or because they told you too. Only do things that you think is right for you and if nobody respects it, thats their problem.


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2021)

I've been taking a break from posting because I've been in a bad mood when that happened, now idk if its the right time to end my break, because i feel a bit better now from it. Also sorry for being so cringy  with my old posts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2021)

now that word has come out that there may be a new DK game in development I would like to make a proposal:

Nintendo needs to make Donkey Konga 4 and release it on the Switch. It's been far too long.


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2021)

I had no idea the term "Wicked" was a Massachusetts-only thing. Having grown up there I just thought it was a common expression everywhere.


----------



## oak (May 12, 2021)

Clockwise said:


> I've been taking a break from posting because I've been in a bad mood when that happened, now idk if its the right time to end my break, because i feel a bit better now from it. Also sorry for being so cringy  with my old posts


I don't remember any old cringy posts. Don't be so hard on yourself! You're also young and everyone is embarrased by their younger self at some point.


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2021)

Every time I look at my username I just think “My dork ya” and get a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 13, 2021)

I swear, every time I wanna do some online gaming event thingy on TBT, something's preventing me. Right now it's The Missing Charger. I wonder how creative fate will be next time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2021)

I like how the door going into the pharmacy area of Walgreens is blocked off with a number pad, as if you couldn't just yeet yourself over the counter and do a jig next to all the prescriptions lol


----------



## Neb (May 13, 2021)

I was walking home from work today and saw a guy that looked exactly like the lead actor from Breaking Bad. I haven’t even watched the show, but the resemblance was uncanny.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 13, 2021)

Me thinking about moving out, looking at furniture prices and rent:


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 14, 2021)

Seahorses are cool


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2021)

i really want to buy all this beach sand now, lmfao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 14, 2021)

i can't believe marshal was in my CAMPSITE!!! WHAT THE HECK! i'm not turning him away. i'll miss freya so much oh my god but... it's marshal. i kind of have to take him i-


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2021)

^marshal best boi together with shep 

also jfc someone eradicate pollen


----------



## deana (May 14, 2021)

Out of coffee


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 14, 2021)

I finally got my car in the shop yesterday and a rental today and not five minutes after I picked it up this guy almost hit me trying to pull out from a drive-thru into a turn lane in front of me askldskf why does this keep happening


----------



## Saylor (May 14, 2021)

I emailed my last assignment to my professor this morning at 4:30 and he emailed me back like "you woke up early!" jfjdkjfhs king I have not slept


----------



## deana (May 15, 2021)

Sit down on the couch to get all cozy and my pj pants rip right open


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 15, 2021)

i should write a song for my friends even though i have zero experience with songwriting, just want to give them a better gift than i have in the past .-.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2021)

hope i can find a nice leather or denim jacket in town maybe at the second hand stores n stuff.  :3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 15, 2021)

I should get rid of my old vacuum. It's just collecting dust.


----------



## Licorice (May 15, 2021)

I hate the sun and sunlight so much. If I could never go outside again I would.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2021)

You know you slept deeply when you wake-up in the afternoon to multiple missed calls, missed deliveries, and your pillow is wet with drool.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 15, 2021)

Did those crushes I have just people I told myself to have a crush on, or were they genuine


----------



## oak (May 15, 2021)

Someone has been hiding this tiny plastic baby around my work and yesterday I found it, so now today it's my turn to put it in a new spot. It doesn't really make any sense but I'm not gonna be the one to break the cycle lmao


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2021)

Just really been in the mood to listen to Muse lately. Mainly the Absolution and Origin of Symmetry albums


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

Claude’s S-Support just... didn’t deliver for me. I was expecting something more, but oh well.

Verdant Wind route within itself was pretty nice, though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2021)

the noises my dog makes to wake me up in the morning are simultaneously the absolute greatest and most irritating noises I've ever heard come out of a dog.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 16, 2021)

I believe Princess Peach is now one of my favorite Nintendo Characters. (I love her Baby counterpart and maybe the metal one too. But the Cat Peach can just not)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2021)

brought my fox plushies near my laptop so they can keep me sane while I do homework, but the smaller arctic fox is staring into my soul and it makes me just slightly uncomfortable lol

but fr though I love these babs sm 
(aka I need more fox plushies)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 16, 2021)

just realized that this school year was the first time i hadn't lost a cool kid mechanical pencil at the beginning of the year and had to use a wooden #2 pencil and some other random pencil off the floor halfway through the first month and for the rest of the school year.

i feel accomplished.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2021)

_"Uli Kunkel? Her costar in the beaver picture?" _


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 16, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder why I put up with my rabbit. I had to cut his nails so he doesn’t get sores on his feet from standing wrong if they get too long and he bit me pretty hard, not hard enough to leave a mark, but still. Then he stomped his foot and threw the nail cutters. When his bowl of crunchies was empty earlier he threw that too. He’s lucky he’s cute because he’s kind of a jerk at times


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 17, 2021)

It’s after midnight. Why am I awake?


----------



## Lightspring (May 17, 2021)

Is it me or does the Beastars theme song sound like Danny Boy (Londonderry Air) in the beginning? I can’t stop thinking about the similarity now 

Danny Boy (Londonderry Air) the lyrics start at 0:30




Beastars theme


----------



## Saylor (May 17, 2021)

It's thundering out!! I am so happy


----------



## 0ni (May 18, 2021)

I thought there was some really bassy dance music playing close by and I was trying to figure out the source. Yeah... Turns out it was my washing machine.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

i'll dream about ISBN numbers tonight i swear


----------



## neoratz (May 18, 2021)

0ni said:


> I thought there was some really bassy dance music playing close by and I was trying to figure out the source. Yeah... Turns out it was my washing machine.


LOL this reads like a letter a villager would send you with a kk song attached


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 18, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _"Uli Kunkel? Her costar in the beaver picture?" _


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2021)

I don't really feel happy, I am just feeling empty inside.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2021)

Bro, there’s no soap in the house.  How tf am I supposed to wash my hands?  D:

I’ll probably just use my 3in1 if I have to or something.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Bro, there’s no soap in the house.  How tf am I supposed to wash my hands?  D:
> 
> I’ll probably just use my 3in1 if I have to or something.



Even most shampoos will work as handsoap in a pinch! If you have non-dishwasher use dish washing liquid that will also work, just be sure to use a very very tiny amount. 

I think 3in1 should work just fine until you can get proper handsoap. 

The pandemic has taught me some incredibly useless stuff.​


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Even most shampoos will work as handsoap in a pinch! If you have non-dishwasher use dish washing liquid that will also work, just be sure to use a very very tiny amount.
> 
> I think 3in1 should work just fine until you can get proper handsoap.
> 
> The pandemic has taught me some incredibly useless stuff.​



Thank you!  We ended up having a spare bottle of nice-smelling hand soap that we put out, so all good now.


----------



## Neb (May 20, 2021)

I seriously have the best friends. They have helped so much during these rough two months.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 20, 2021)

i have such a big crush ugh i wish u lived here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2021)

crazy how languages came to be
some folks said some sounds and everyone in that area agreed on them? wacky

i don't remember much from social studies


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 20, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Me thinking about moving out, looking at furniture prices and rent:


I looked at this and laughed, and thought what relatable content 

then I realized I've already moved out


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 20, 2021)

A God or "supreme being" does indeed exist (whether anyone likes it or not)


----------



## oak (May 20, 2021)

I watched a bunch of cops run down my street with german shepards chasing some people. It was wild but I really wanted to pet those nice dogs


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 20, 2021)

Almost got flashed by a crackhead this morming.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 21, 2021)

You can't help someone who doesn't want to help themselves



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Almost got flashed by a crackhead this morming.



What exactly happened?


----------



## a potato (May 21, 2021)

Big stressy


----------



## jadetine (May 21, 2021)

There's no denying it: I'm awake in the middle of the night to post a haiku and to plan my last few art cheers. There is no other force keeping my eyes open and it's kinda crazy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 21, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> You can't help someone who doesn't want to help themselves
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly happened?


I was told the feisty weirdo stepped into traffic and flashed people while already swearing and ranting, after I walked past them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2021)

"random thoughts" lol

nah, just hungry :c


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2021)

I need an animation of Rocky Balboa racing across Mario Kart’s Rainbow Road in a mop cart.  If someone makes that and shows it to me, my life will be complete.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 21, 2021)

your boy boy b-b-boy b-b-boy friend your boy boy b-b-boy b-b-boy friend-

this is what i get for binge watching the show within 2 days.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 22, 2021)

why's the logo an XBall for XBox


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2021)

Ugh, Studio Yuraki hasn’t uploaded a new video in almost a month.  Are false copyright claims really that troublesome?

Also, looking at birthdays every day and seeing the amount of people that no longer use TBT is a bit disheartening...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Ugh, Studio Yuraki hasn’t uploaded a new video in almost a month.  Are false copyright claims really that troublesome?
> 
> Also, looking at birthdays every day and seeing the amount of people that no longer use TBT is a bit disheartening...


People do keep mentioning strikes.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Also, looking at birthdays every day and seeing the amount of people that no longer use TBT is a bit disheartening...


Considering how different it has become, I'm not surprised...


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2021)

Whoa damn so if that was his last episode, pretty grand farewell as a director..as he did as with his character too..


----------



## deana (May 22, 2021)

I don't know what I did but I somehow used a ton of data this month and got a warning already


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I don't know what I did but I somehow used a ton of data this month and got a warning already


Maybe you left some windows open.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2021)

Italy definitely didn't had the best song last night, lol and Switzerland must have been the most overhyped thing. Portugal or Albania were the best tbf and I started to appreciate Ukraine.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 23, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Italy definitely didn't had the best song last night, lol and Switzerland must have been the most overhyped thing. Portugal or Albania were the best tbf and I started to appreciate Ukraine.


I have to agree, once Italy performed they were instantly trending across social media with a lot of people fawning over the lead singer who I didn't find attractive in the slightest. 

In my opinion Finland should've won as they're Linkin Park style song was so catchy plus I found some of the female singers so jarring as they were all wearing the same damn outfits. What happened to individuality?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I have to agree, once Italy performed they were instantly trending across social media with a lot of people fawning over the lead singer who I didn't find attractive in the slightest.
> 
> In my opinion Finland should've won as they're Linkin Park style song was so catchy plus I found some of the female singers so jarring as they were all wearing the same damn outfits. What happened to individuality?


Yeah. Also while Russia had a good message standing on a stage shouting doesn't help lol.

I don't like Linkin Park or more modern rock but yeah better than most others lol

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2021

And yeah the lead singer was ehh, I've seen more attractive people sporting that style lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2021)

It's too bad that the TBTWC started right when I started to get super busy and ended just as my work load was starting to lighten up. talk about horrible timing lmao.


also I really want a second webkinz signature raccoon plush for some reason (even tho I have one which I've had for almost 12 years) and the one on amazon is like $36 dollars soooooooo idk what I'm doing anymore lol 
and yes I am still planning on selling a bunch of plusies that I don't want anymore so idk, maybe that money can pay for it


----------



## Stella-Io (May 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's too bad that the TBTWC started right when I started to get super busy and ended just as my work load was starting to lighten up. talk about horrible timing lmao.



Same boat, I signed up knowing my work schedule was going to be unpredictable so I had no idea when I could plan to do stuff. I ended up not doing anythin cause I couldn't find the time, and I can never predict when I'm available, my work is random some days. I feel kinda bad that I didn't contribute.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 23, 2021)

today i thought, "hmm i wonder if i can play club penguin on a phone" so i tried it out





and i think i just broke the laws of the internet.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 24, 2021)

I'm seeing french ads on youtube telling me how to vote.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 24, 2021)

You played yourself, now you're pointin' fingers of how I've robbed and raped ya, bruised and scraped ya. But those are just lies 'cause in your eyes you've been victimized, that's how you size it up. You disguise it up and try to make it look real to cover up the low self-esteem you feel. Introspection, an afterthought. Swimmin' in guilt's your favorite sport. But now you're caught up in the undertow. You never knew a man could sink so low, but now you know 'cause you're John Doe in a black bag, a tag on your toe. I built the house, I felt the pain. You're victimized, but got no one to blame!


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2021)

These past 17 months have made me feel like I’ve aged ten years...


----------



## Nefarious (May 24, 2021)

The voice of Heisenberg (RE8) sounds way too much like Nicolas Cage, I can't take this character seriously at all hahaha.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 24, 2021)

I may have thanosed myself today and I’m not sure how I feel about it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 25, 2021)

Thinking about Moneybags and how he always wanted Spyro to cough up some gems.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2021)

^a+ nostalgia

also man i hope i get my package soon ugh.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> today i thought, "hmm i wonder if i can play club penguin on a phone" so i tried it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Club Penguin used to require Adobe Flash Player in order to run the game. However, that CPRewritten was rewritten for HTML5 so there's no need for Flash Player and the good thing is that HTML5 coded games works on mobile. Who doesn't love HTML5! ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2021)

I wonder, if I actually got into polymer clay modeling maybe I could do a few commissions for people for RLC


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2021)

what the f would we do if brocolli was red?


(5am thoughts are the best kind)


----------



## 0ni (May 26, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> The voice of Heisenberg (RE8) sounds way too much like Nicolas Cage, I can't take this character seriously at all hahaha.


omg you're right LOL - I didn't even think about that since I know the voice actor from other games so I just thought, "oh, that's the dude who voiced Gavin/Kamski in DBH". But wow... it does sound kind of like Nicolas Cage. (Also, do you think his voice acting is just... bad? I feel awful admitting that as I like the voice actor in other things but I'm finding his work as Heisenberg kinda cringey).


----------



## Nefarious (May 26, 2021)

0ni said:


> omg you're right LOL - I didn't even think about that since I know the voice actor from other games so I just thought, "oh, that's the dude who voiced Gavin/Kamski in DBH". But wow... it does sound kind of like Nicolas Cage. (Also, do you think his voice acting is just... bad? I feel awful admitting that as I like the voice actor in other things but I'm finding his work as Heisenberg kinda cringey).



_It’s so distracting I didn’t realize that I’ve also heard this voice before hahaha._

I do feel like the voice acting is kind of bad on Heisenberg. The deliveries just end up making me laugh or cringe at most. The only other role I knew the voice actor from is the two characters you mentioned, and the voice acting for them was decent, so he’s not a bad VA, just doesn’t fit this character at all.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> what the f would we do if brocolli was red?
> 
> 
> (5am thoughts are the best kind)


well there are like, purple, green and whatnot cauliflowers already so probably nothing cause it would be just slightly different taste shrugs 

i mean it would be fun to try and breed but then we would have to find another parent plant that is red already ho hum.


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

I'm sweaty in places I didn't even know I was sweaty from.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2021)

i like how these "ask me anything" threads are just resurfacing out of nowhere lol. kinda tempted to give mine a formal bump after like 3 years


----------



## Romaki (May 27, 2021)

I really enjoy listening to Sour, I don't know why but it transports me back to the mindset of just listening to an album and just enjoying the sound of it. I guess songs like jealousy, jealousy and brutal just give me such a strong 2005-2015 vibe, can't really call that retro but it makes me so nostalgic.


----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)

I'm so hungry but I'm too lazy to cook anything.


----------



## mogyay (May 27, 2021)

i see the asking ppl trend is back lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 28, 2021)

If someone could just wake me up when Autumn rolls around, that would be ideal right now.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 28, 2021)

Now I know why I've been feeling not normal these past few days haha (I'm not sick it's just red week)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 29, 2021)

why must there be distracting music _constantly_ playing my head, 24/7, unless I'm listening to another song


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 29, 2021)

Apparently, "skull******* demons" is something that some people would like to do someday.


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2021)

All these people going on about when the hell Breath of the Wild 2 will be released and here I'm thinking, "Um, how about remakes of the Oracle of Ages/Seasons games, dammit??"


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2021)

How does one find friends that speak your second language? I’m not fluent in Japanese yet, but it’d be fun to practice with people who speak the language and have similar hobbies.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2021)

Psydye said:


> All these people going on about when the hell Breath of the Wild 2 will be released and here I'm thinking, "Um, how about remakes of the Oracle of Ages/Seasons games, dammit??"



How about Oracle of Secrets too lol.
I can wait as long as needed for BOTW 2 to come out. BOTW is such a great game in multiple aspects that I want 2 to be just as, if not more, of a great game.



Please send my doggie virtual kisses, she fell off the top of the couch into the window (again, she's done this multiple times) and hurt herself.


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

can't believe im a homestuckie (is that the term) now


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 29, 2021)

You don't need people in your life telling you how to live or how to change your life for the better. You need someone who can listen to you and encourage you to feel good about yourself.

The thing is we live in a world where society likes to pressure people to be perfect and act the same way as others, but we all know that we are not perfect. We make mistakes and grow from it. Don't let anyone tell you how to live your life. Learn to love yourself and appreciate all the good stuff you have in life and be around others who respects you for you are and will always support you no matter what lifestyle you choose to live in.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2021)

Psydye said:


> All these people going on about when the hell Breath of the Wild 2 will be released and here I'm thinking, "Um, how about remakes of the Oracle of Ages/Seasons games, dammit??"


This so much more. Never cared for the first botw anyway. More sad times we won't have d/p remakes til november though


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Madeline63 (May 30, 2021)

I have random thoughts all the time but now i've found a thread to write them and i'm drawing a blank.


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2021)

how am I ever going to survive in the real world


----------



## a potato (May 31, 2021)

Lady Dimitrescu


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 31, 2021)

Spoiler: TW: Arachnaphobia


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 31, 2021)

I'm gonna watch my little pony: friendship is magic as a joke and probably gonna end up getting invested in it


----------



## Stella-Io (May 31, 2021)

Omg I hate my AC it always makes loud noises when on


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 31, 2021)

Didn't realize until I was nearly finished listening to this album that its purchase price is currently $666 on Bandcamp. At first, I thought that it might've been a joke, but they might actually be serious (and all for a mere digital download? Get out of here!).


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2021)

^As quality as that funeral doom is, the price is highway robbery!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 31, 2021)

I was checking out their other available digital downloads, and most of them are also priced $666! Strange thing is that they have a link to their website in case you want to purchase a physical copy of the albums, but it just redirects you to some crappy-looking page (of some unfamiliar album) with no menu. Either way, I didn't have any intention of buying anything from this label, just thought the price was kind of amusing.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 1, 2021)

How are we halfway through the year already, I swear Easter was only a few weeks ago!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 2, 2021)

Sometimes I think about going back to using the IGN Boards. A couple of things that hold me back though is how glitchy the website sometimes acts, that and especially having to do a stinking CAPTCHA nearly every single time I want to sign in.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 2, 2021)

l had 13 Marths in FE Heroes. why and how. he just too common


----------



## Toska (Jun 2, 2021)

I really need to play Crimson Flower route in fe3h. I just really enjoy the Azure Moon route too much.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 2, 2021)

Guy actually said "streets ahead" from Community in this:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 2, 2021)

I wonder if it's possible to easily convert those small pants pockets into actual, functioning pockets


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 2, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder if it's possible to easily convert those small pants pockets into actual, functioning pockets


I was told you could buy replacement pockets somewhere, not sure where.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

These chips are bomb af:





Seriously folks, if you ever run across them, GET THEM!! They're ****ing amazing! <3


----------



## rianne (Jun 2, 2021)

Really like my simple lineup. ; u ;


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 3, 2021)

Psydye said:


> These chips are bomb af:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Persuasive. I'll try looking for them next time I go to the store!


----------



## Saylor (Jun 3, 2021)

New Lorde music coming??? Lying awake at night staring at the ceiling is about to hit different


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2021)

Ghosts n' Goblins Resurrection is really kicking my arse.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2021)

so episode 300 coming up haaaaa so not ready :^^^)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2021)

Yay it finally shipped! Should be here by 8pm tomorrow.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 3, 2021)

I really want an ice capachino, and a muffin


----------



## Neb (Jun 3, 2021)

Taking this gap year during a pandemic has turned my brain to mush.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 4, 2021)

Not much happening here, man.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> View attachment 379079
> 
> 
> Persuasive. I'll try looking for them next time I go to the store!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2021)

If you drink rum in the morning, it doesn't mean you're an alcoholic...it just just means you're a PIRATE!

...

..well okay, a pirate w/ an alcohol problem BUT STILL!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 4, 2021)

It feels weird having siblings that are all adults, I still think of us as 12 year olds beating each other up in mario party 4


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 5, 2021)

me: i realized i really love venti & im going to save up for his next banner
friend: haha good luck, that's gonna take a loooong while since his banner just passed
me: you think this is bad, I'll have you know i'm waiting for 3 years for one (1) guaranteed card in bandori : )

anyway comic x panic moca come home to ENdori soonest pls :")


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m ready to go home and draw later. Today has been pretty meh so far. Kind of just want to curl up and immerse myself in an activity that’s not here. 4 more hours to go. I’m also not sure what determines my hours exactly because last week it was 5 hours and today is 6 not even 6 because I’m off at 5 hours and 53 minutes those are such random numbers.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2021)

^Hang in there, hon.

I'm thankful for this cool breeze.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2021)

moose have long tongues 

also heat rashes suck so much.


----------



## deana (Jun 5, 2021)

I feel like my brain is not retaining anything today


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 5, 2021)

Today my mom is making homemade minestrone soup and it made me think of the tournament since it was one of the soups we could have voted for in the tournament.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 5, 2021)

Mix breeding a Shar-pei with a pug is prob one of the stupidest things I've ever heard


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 5, 2021)

Thinking about fireworks shows. I just want them to return! Also having a hard time of what furniture l will get and where to put them in my dollhouse. Customizing this house and l can't over do it with a lot of big furniture. Really it's what l been thinking all day is that house.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 5, 2021)

I will be going on vacation in a few days and I am almost done packing.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 5, 2021)

forgot how good yet stupid miraculous ladybug is, welp time to fall back into the fandom after 5 years


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 5, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> forgot how good yet stupid miraculous ladybug is, welp time to fall back into the fandom after 5 years


I've only seen season 1.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 6, 2021)

It was a good day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

would be nice if iOS on phones could bring back alarm clock in the up next thing again, i regret updating to 14 ever lol


----------



## Stnh (Jun 6, 2021)

What if plants had feelings 

Why can't dogs talk 

Why is violence our only solution to things 

Why am I never kn the winning team of things -_-


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 6, 2021)

wish I could have a blanket for my nose. nose blanket


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Stnh said:


> What if plants had feelings


...i think there are a couple of books on the matter with plants, i think someone wrote like conversation book for it lol, like parapsychology stuff lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 6, 2021)

Do I cave in and start trading seeing as I still can't find the log chair DIY or do I keep grinding and hope I find it organically like I did with the log chair sofa...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

A Place in the Sun and whatever spin-offs it gave birth to must be the most obnoxious tv show ever like stop airing it please...


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2021)

Plucked up the courage to ask my tattoo artist if we would have time to do a tiny pride tattoo while I'm in the studio for a thigh piece this week. She said yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 6, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> wish I could have a blanket for my nose. nose blanket


This was written at 3 a.m. EST and it's the exact type of thought I'd have at that time lmao


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 6, 2021)

Whoops, should've posted this in the other thread.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2021)

venti sir please this is an rpg not an otome game dont make me CRY


Spoiler: cries in no venti but saving for him slowly


----------



## Neb (Jun 6, 2021)

I was in a hotel the other night and my mom kept hearing me speak Japanese in my sleep. Funnily enough, I was actually dreaming about doing that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sometimes being too popular can give you some really nasty people. Ones that will ask questions in a way that is suppose to be make you doubt yourself and of course try to take what you did in the past out of context as a terrible thing. Its sad because most of it is still happening even to this day. I wonder sometimes if being famous is even worth it at this point given the nature of how people these days tend to be obsessive with celebrates.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 7, 2021)

I wonder if things would have turned out differently if Pokemon Go ended up as a flop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I wonder if things would have turned out differently if Pokemon Go ended up as a flop.


I kinda wish it was a flop since what it made to Pokémon and its fandom.

Also holiday days suck while waiting for packages lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 7, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I wonder if things would have turned out differently if Pokemon Go ended up as a flop.


I hear since Iwata passed, creative priorities have shifted to money.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 7, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> venti sir please this is an rpg not an otome game dont make me CRY
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cries in no venti but saving for him slowly
> ...


my heart </3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I hear since Iwata passed, creative priorities have shifted to money.


Definitely noticed that at least as for Switch games.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 9, 2021)

I wish it would snow. Just for one day and night


----------



## deana (Jun 9, 2021)

I really need to get better at remembering to check the weather before I leave the house. I didn't bring a jacket today and now it looks like I'm going to get rained on later.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2021)

My Switch appears to be functioning again...thank god! I wouldn't want to have to replace it, esp. considering I need $ for an AC. It's hot as balls out!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 9, 2021)

Spoiler



lmao i am literally so broke in bandori rn, 0 stars, 20k money, and like 0 of the medium powerful shards LOL pls i just need money to level up my poweful roselia team : ( my cool roselia team sucks too bc 3/5 of them arent scorers   thats great in multiplayer hindsight but god my free play score is so low nckjcsdklf _cries in meta slave_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2021)

I found this drawing I made for Alolan_Apples a while back and I'm reminded of how blessed it is


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Really?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 10, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Really?


I feel like that’ll be me someday when I’ve reached the lowest point in my life.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I feel like that’ll be me someday when I’ve reached the lowest point in my life.


At the lowest point of your life, you still wont be Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

I really should get started on my art trades soon rip

maybe after I've made my trip south and I don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

other people in their 20s: going out to hang out w friends, watching movies, scrolling through insta/twitter, repressing sadness

me: almost 22, watching spongebob, eating a cosmic brownie, waiting for a plushie to come in the mail, repressing sadness


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 10, 2021)

*NO DARK SARCASM IN THE CLAUSSROOM*


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 10, 2021)

The death mask without a mouth from RE1 usually always reminds me of Squidward.



Spoiler


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2021)

^Squidward is connected to Umbrella...I ****ing knew it!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 10, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^Squidward is connected to Umbrella...I ****ing knew it!



That comment made me burst out in laughter


----------



## deana (Jun 10, 2021)

I had no idea that lawn darts were banned. Including the second hand sale of lawn darts. My family definitely still has some, not that anyone every uses them but still interesting


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm not the biggest John Goodman fan, but he has range.


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2021)

I can’t tell if my larger eye bags are from a lack of sleep or just stress.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 11, 2021)

Bob Iger dumped his Disney stock.





Neb said:


> I can’t tell if my larger eye bags are from a lack of sleep or just stress.


Both?


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

Feel crap and want comfort food.
The ultimate comfort food is mac and cheese.
I'm lactose intolerant.

...gonna risk it.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 11, 2021)

I can't believe gun asmr is real and that I actually fell asleep to it.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 11, 2021)

I saw something that said-

"I wonder if the crabs in the ocean think fish are flying"

now im thinking about that a lot


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2021)

I think it's time to get an ipod or whatever. I need to start walking around a lot if I'm gonna lose this gut and having some tunes to listen to will help.


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2021)

I think Google’s targeted ads are off the mark. If I’m not getting ads for shoujo manga/webtoons I’m being shown menstrual pads.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 12, 2021)

My work: do you want to work with so and so Saturday?

Me: I thought I was always working with so and so on Saturdays?

My work: No?

Me:


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2021)

I want an iPod damn it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I want an iPod damn it.


Yeah I regret not getting one when my last one broke like way too long ago, but it lasted and iTunes were actually good. Sadly there are like two brands that are not iPod where I live(also overpriced because the one of them mp3 players)and idk if they even exists these days without iTunes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2021)

lowkey upset that my mom refuses to refer to me as they/them bc "it's plural" but at least now that she knows i also go by he/him she's started to use that.

only problem is it makes me sound like I'm FTM and not non-binary


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 12, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Why can't dogs talk



Oh they do 'talk', just not in our language ;p


I wish I knew how to put the timer on my new AC. I read the manual and it says somethin like-

'When the AC is off and you press the timer button, the timer is initiated'

'When the AC is on and you press the timer button, the timer is active'

Is initiated and active not the same dang thing?? I still have yet to figure it out, so I'm just turing it on and off myself.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 12, 2021)

I sometimes kind of get a sense that something is wrong with someone when they set their profile icon back to default/nothing (in general on the internet).


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2021)

I swear I got a bad Fantasy Life cartridge. My save data was erased for the _fourth_ time today.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 13, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I want an iPod damn it.


This; I really want a retro iPod. iPhones are too big these days. I just want them to make a retro-sized iPod that functions like a modern iPod/iPhone - with the touch screen instead of the wheel. Or maybe both? Also if it could connect to Spotify and be able to use AirPods, that would be amazing. I just hate how bulky iPhones are now, they barely fit in my female jean pockets


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jun 13, 2021)

Neb said:


> I swear I got a bad Fantasy Life cartridge. My save data was erased for the _fourth_ time today.



That really stinks ... it's such a fun game


----------



## Stnh (Jun 13, 2021)

Why is politics always leading to fights


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 13, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Why is politics always leading to fights


Lack of compromise at the top, and increased division as a voting tactic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2021)

Aha, that episode is so good as always. Even re-watching it I still remember the first time I saw it. Dude should have directed all 318 episodes cause that would have been hella rad.

Also been pondering about getting a cobweb egg but idk if I could find the date I need, hm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

Stnh said:


> Why is politics always leading to fights


bc often people don't know how to be civil and respectful of others' opinions. also because politics is so heavily polarized that moderates are extremely difficult to come by.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 13, 2021)

I want more plants


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2021)

Ok could internet clarify the Uk size 6, like i keep getting everything from xs to m in size and I'm like ????? okay lol


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Ok could internet clarify the Uk size 6, like i keep getting everything from xs to m in size and I'm like ????? okay lol


A UK size 6 is very small. 32" bust, 25" hips, 34" waist.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> A UK size 6 is very small. 32" bust, 25" hips, 34" waist.


Thank you for your reply 

And yeah that makes sense, I can definitely have that on shirts but not a coat, aha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

neighbor had a live trap set back behind their garage and there was a poor little kitten in there crying for help 

yes I did set it free, poor thing didn't even run off he like came out a little bit and meowed a few more times and then carefully walked away. guess I'll have to go check back there once they set the trap again to make sure no more cats get stuck.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 13, 2021)

Why does the Nintendo Direct have to be on the very last day of E3? _I'm so impatient._


----------



## Merielle (Jun 13, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> neighbor had a live trap set back behind their garage and there was a poor little kitten in there crying for help
> 
> yes I did set it free, poor thing didn't even run off he like came out a little bit and meowed a few more times and then carefully walked away. guess I'll have to go check back there once they set the trap again to make sure no more cats get stuck.


I don't know much about the situation, so I'm sorry if I'm completely off-base here, but if it was a humane trap, could they have been trying to catch the kitten so they could take it to a rescue/veterinarian?  (If they're definitely using the traps for something else, or if the kitten was unsafe/at risk of exposure or something then I'm sorry to bother you ;; )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2021)

Merielle said:


> I don't know much about the situation, so I'm sorry if I'm completely off-base here, but if it was a humane trap, could they have been trying to catch the kitten so they could take it to a rescue/veterinarian?  (If they're definitely using the traps for something else, or if the kitten was unsafe/at risk of exposure or something then I'm sorry to bother you ;; )


doubt it, the kitten looked okay to me. there was an apple inside the trap so idk what they were trying to catch.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm a lil concerned my mycology prof felt the need to write in big red letters on her syllabus that we shouldn't go out into the wild and eat random mushrooms


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Why does the Nintendo Direct have to be on the very last day of E3? _I'm so impatient._


Huh, no wonder I haven’t heard big news from them yet (aside from hearing there’ll be a Mario + Rabbids sequel).


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 14, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Huh, no wonder I haven’t heard big news from them yet (aside from hearing there’ll be a Mario + Rabbids sequel).



Yup, that was announced during Ubisoft's conference the other day. They're pretty tightlipped otherwise. The direct is on Tuesday at 9am pdt/11am cdt.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 14, 2021)

Shh... the mods are sleeping right now...



Spoiler








Alright, that's it, the show's over... NOW GO TO SLEEP!


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2021)

Saylor said:


> I'm a lil concerned my mycology prof felt the need to write in big red letters on her syllabus that we shouldn't go out into the wild and eat random mushrooms


Usually a warning like that indicates that it has happened before. 


I just slept 11hrs.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 14, 2021)

Spoiler: hehe. pixels 






they’re all going to a wedding!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2021)

people on fb sure love to complain about the "intolerant left" but I haven't heard a thing about the "intolerant right"


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm really happy that my cousin is as much as a fan as I am of that series : ) bless him!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2021)

I've been wanting a pair of heelys for like 14 years lmao

just saw an ad for spongebob heelys, might have to give in now


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 14, 2021)

Loki Charms.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2021)

Just withdrew from one of my most time-consuming volunteer positions. Feels good to know I'm going to have more time to focus on my own projects. 

Before anyone asks, no, it's not this one! You're still stuck with me I'm afraid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2021)

So I made mom take my measures cause I was curious so.. I'm definitely an extra small coat-wise when it comes to bust and waist cause I don't really have anything there showing, though I find it weird that coat size measure didn't mention hips (mine are rather wide so I'd probs be a 10-12 there in pants generally but able to have most jackets and coats anyway... Weird lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 15, 2021)

Days of endless wall to wall blue skies and blazing sun sure is pretty but my goodness it can be boring at the same time.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2021)

Currently watching Nintendo's E3 Direct and JUST learned of the new 2D Metroid game coming out in October called 'Metroid Dread'. One word: *HYYYYYYPPPE!!!!* This E3 is already a success! I'm having a fangasm here.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 15, 2021)

I often find myself wondering about how different life was for the average human about 5,000 years ago or so.


----------



## rianne (Jun 15, 2021)

The Nintendo Direct at E3.

. . .sorry y’all.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 15, 2021)

Remembering that there's a funny glitch(?) in _Resident Evil. _When you're in the final battle against the indestructible, hunchback mutant girl ("Lisa Trevor") and the four stones, Albert Wesker is there helping you out (shooting at her with his cheap-ass gun). If you lure the monster girl near Wesker, she eventually takes a swing and knocks him down into the pit. Man, that moment was pretty hilarious XD

Making things even more amusing is how he later appears near the end of the game (alive and kickin') as if nothing ever happened.

Wondering if that was an error by the developers or if it was done on purpose.

EDIT: I know that the storyline is already written and acted out, but I think that if Wesker gets knocked down from the stage, the developers could've at least included a short scene after the battle where he is shown to be magically hanging on and then climbs back up (if not that, then they could've just made him invincible or something as to prevent this little inconsistency).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2021)

was talking to my mom earlier about the time when I asked my history professor (who is not a "libtard" professor and doesn't shove his views in people's faces _at all_) what the best news source would be for me to get info on the latest events without bias. he said I should completely avoid any televised news like MSNBC, CNN, Fox, etc. he also told me that he personally reads the Washington Post and the New York Times for unbiased news.

then my mom said "well even the NYTimes is biased, the whole time Trump was in office they bashed him nonstop."

did she ever stop to think that maybe, just maybe, the things which Trump was doing weren't good things?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 15, 2021)

I want carbonated vodka.


----------



## Madeline63 (Jun 16, 2021)

I hate cornbread.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2021)

Practically dozing off into space browsing these damn internets.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2021)

hurry, up mail.

also hurry up and get july 27th, i wanna dust of my pee switch lite


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2021)

Didn't know that Jerry Springer is now a judge on TV.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2021)

Feeling mixed up. :/


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2021)

^Your comment now has me thinking about that 311 song.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm not even hungry but I'm craving noodles right now.


----------



## rianne (Jun 16, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> was talking to my mom earlier about the time when I asked my history professor (who is not a "libtard" professor and doesn't shove his views in people's faces _at all_) what the best news source would be for me to get info on the latest events without bias. he said I should completely avoid any televised news like MSNBC, CNN, Fox, etc. he also told me that he personally reads the Washington Post and the New York Times for unbiased news.
> 
> then my mom said "well even the NYTimes is biased, the whole time Trump was in office they bashed him nonstop."
> 
> did she ever stop to think that maybe, just maybe, the things which Trump was doing weren't good things?


Oh yikes, sorry that convo went south like that. ):

If it helps any, a journalism professor I had recommended NPR (wire service news) and Associated Press (also a wire service). As much as I enjoy reading NYT and WaPo, they do have biases. And a lil spoiler alert: biases will always exist in media, but good journalism tries to minimize it and keep a line firmly drawn to maintain morality, ethics, etc.  (Keep fair and balanced reporting a standard.)

- - -

Been feeling so exhausted these past few days. No idea why.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2021)

Digging through some of the older threads on this forum, it quickly becomes apparent to me that the moderation on this website used to be a lot more "loose" in the past, and users had more freedom to express themselves without instantly getting warned/banned.

I think I've mentioned this before though, was just reminded again.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 16, 2021)

I am part of a anxiety PTSD group on facebook and there was a lady who shared a video about a trending topic on youtube called "I'm _insert age_ and I have no friends." And now I wonder if not having friends is something that really bothers people or not. I know for myself, I basically have one friend who honestly rarely puts effort into the relationship. She does have mental health issues but sometimes I wonder if there is more going on there. Anywho the trend topic doesn't count acquaintances as friends while myself will count a friend as two people who have a balanced or positive connection with a common interest and enjoys interacting with each other. So in reality, unless you count acquaintances as friends, I don't really have friends and it honestly doesn't bother me. However I am not sure if it is because of my outlook that kind of "supplements" what people may consider a lack or if I am simply perfectly fine with not having friends. And online relationships and communication are also a thing and could also be considered a "supplement". I mean I think I am fine with not having friends, so I guess I struggle understanding why others may be bothered by not having friends.
Just something that makes me think is all.


----------



## oak (Jun 16, 2021)

Nookazon is having contests and giveaways for pride month so I expected thebelltree to do the same but I guess not. There's still time but it's probably cause we just had the gaming championship and the mods are tired, which is fair.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2021)

I had a feeling that the 4chan thread was going to get locked.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2021)

it doesn't look as big in the picture but idk I was really impressed at the size of this onion I chopped up last night


Spoiler: onion!!!!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2021)

a friend of mine is working on a game that's being published on switch and pc, doesnt look that bad either. who would've thought


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Neb (Jun 16, 2021)

That Zelda game & watch is probably going to be just as scalped as Nintendo’s other limited edition systems. It’s a shame too. I’d love to get one before it becomes a collector’s item.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 16, 2021)

Neb said:


> That Zelda game & watch is probably going to be just as scalped as Nintendo’s other limited edition systems. It’s a shame too. I’d love to get one before it becomes a collector’s item.


A local walmart still has loads of the Mario one. Probably because no one thinks they're paid enough to open the case.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

Today I was working and I thought I heard the overhead say “shop shop online” instead of “shop us online,” and my first thought is, _does the overhead have a Nopon voice now?_

I think I’ve been playing too much Xenoblade.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 17, 2021)

I ordered a Zelda Game and watch, even though I don't really "want" one. But, yeah...while I was ordering that, I still saw the Mario one available to order on Amazon. I don't think there is really any shortage of them. I might get the Mario one after the Zelda one, if it's still around. Both are overpriced...but I'll get them just to have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2021)

life is too short to give a **** about what other people think.

I'm 22 and I stayed in a hotel w my uncle and I had my spongebob pants on, watched spongevob to fall asleep, and had a stuffed animal in my bed. i didnt bring my Mario Kart comforter w me but that wouldve been the cherry on the sundae. made me realize how much I still live like a kid. do I really care though? not at all.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2021)

I’ve been practicing level 28 songs on Bandori to full combo for quite some time but gave up like 2 weeks ago because I got tired of hearing them. Today I randomly played Sugar Song & Bitter Step just to keep myself awake and I surprisingly?? Full combo’ed it??  Lmao I’m far from perfecting it but I’ll take what I can get



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2021)

I really need to arrange my browser bookmarked pages, I keep clicking the unemployment money site when I'm suppose to go on TBT.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 17, 2021)

nintendo's e3 direct was kinda lame ngl

also wth i've been drawing a full piece every day what am i doing do i really have no life


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 17, 2021)

Spoiler: spoiler for my hero academia chap 317



Maaaan, nothing hurts more than Deku refusing a bento box from All Might. OTL
He's seriously losing himself to this fight against AFO, he's pushing everyone away. Been seeing speculation of Spiderman parallels and I swear if All Might gets the Uncle Ben treatment,_ it's going to break Deku_. I really hope Bakugo and the rest of the class appears soon to snap him out of it, especially when he was the one to tell him not to run off on his own. Can wait for this arc's climax, I really do have a feeling that All Might's death is going to be a catalyst.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 17, 2021)

What it’s like to own a free roam rabbit:




Except I think he just likes to eat his pellets off the floor.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 17, 2021)

how come humans haven't evolved yet to have retractable claws smh


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> how come humans haven't evolved yet to have retractable claws smh



Serious answer: Humans technically don't need them. We have tools that do that for us, knives, pointy sharp objects, ect... We also aren't a hunting race, we don't NEED to hunt our food like predators, so we don't need the tools to do so. What I want to know is why we still have an appendix and tailbone if we don't need them. Like, wouldn't evolution just stop wasting the energy of making those things?

Not serious answer: File your nails just right and you too can have the weapon of a cat right at your finger tips. Thou I don't even need to file mine to get them like that, they're so sharp as is that they already scratch and break skin like claws



I reeeeeally hope those damn ants don't kill my plants. I found an INFESTATION of ants and other buggy bugs in three of my indoor plants today. It's been raining alot here lately so they prob crawled inside to seek shelter, but NO. NO SHELTER IN MY ROOM. If that lizard was still in my room he's have a field day, so very, _very_ many ants to eat.

I repotted those plants, getting rid of as much old soil as I could and putting them in new soil with fertilizer also. I hope the plants will be okay.

Also they went after my sedam, 'pancake' succulent and my wandering jewel, 2 of 3 which are succulents. Maybe they liked the soil, cause my cactus which is nearby was untouched. Atleast from what I saw.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

So tired… but I just finished all of the Torigoth side quests in Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and I want to advance the chapter three story… do I play more Xenoblade, binge more Naruto, or go to sleep?  Not sure.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 18, 2021)

Sticking your underwear in the freezer doesn't help with the swamp-butt for long enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Might just order that coat or stuff, I mean worst case I have to wear it open lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 18, 2021)

Technically, it's not even summer yet and I've already been feeling the damned, disgusting heat for the last couple of days.

Pardon my language, but (late) spring and summer can both **** off and die a million deaths XD


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2021)

^Totally agree!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Am I the only one who likes summer cause it's the only decent season here lol...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Am I the only one who likes summer cause it's the only decent season here lol...



I like summer too (if only because it’s not fall and winter, which are my least favorite seasons).


----------



## jadetine (Jun 18, 2021)

Reading manga has come a long way since I first started. Back in the day, you had to search bakaupdates, find the scanslator website, download the zip file or log in to IRC to initiate the download, and wait for the 5mb file to complete transfer and read on a special viewer alone on your computer. And then wait until next Thursday for maybe another chapter.

Now the internet is fast enough,  there is enough variety,  and the art is gorgeous and commentary is SO funny.





I can browse for anything I want at any time and even when the chapter is over,  there's usually some hilarious commentary from the scans group or even the readers. It's a positive social experience.

I love that
Webcomics are even in full color and you can scroll down continuously to read without waiting for anything.


Spoiler: GIANT image of art from The Lady and the Lion









So much eye candy. So many good stories. My teenage self is living the dream now.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 18, 2021)

My doctor likes to bring animals to work with him, today it was bunnies. One time he had taken a flock of geese that were in the road and stuck them in the exam room next to mine. I really can’t be mad at him for taking so long when he shows me these things.


----------



## Pixori (Jun 18, 2021)

Grinding in Genshin is tedious. Klee’s mom is amazing though.

My wife is upstairs helping her mother groom her dog and I miss her. I have bad attachment issues.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 18, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Reading manga has come a long way since I first started. Back in the day, you had to search bakaupdates, find the scanslator website, download the zip file or log in to IRC to initiate the download, and wait for the 5mb file to complete transfer and read on a special viewer alone on your computer. And then wait until next Thursday for maybe another chapter.
> 
> Now the internet is fast enough,  there is enough variety,  and the art is gorgeous and commentary is SO funny.
> View attachment 381059
> ...


I think I know of a youtube channel you'd like:



			https://www.youtube.com/c/UnaTuna/videos


----------



## jadetine (Jun 18, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I think I know of a youtube channel you'd like:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/UnaTuna/videos


LOL Nowhere did I claim to be a fujoshi, but I will check this out, for science... (sigh) my ads are going to be so weird now that I've clicked that link. I TRUSTED YOU! XD

EDIT: OMG so hilarious, but so not something to play out loud, hahhahhaha.
edit:2: OK, need some eyebleach and earbleach now. I'm done.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 18, 2021)

I love that weird genre of Victorian art that's just "realistic frogs, but in people clothes doing people things" _so much_.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I like summer too (if only because it’s not fall and winter, which are my least favorite seasons).


Yeah, fall/winter/spring is basically one grey and brown season these days so yeah, I don't like em lol. Other than wearing fancy coats but it rarely gets that nice weather anyway.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2021

So okay if that model has like, 2 inches broader shoulders for the UK size 10 than for size 6 coat I wonder how large they are cause that coat looks like a tent on em lol...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2021)

iPod ordered!! Just got to wait a few days now for it to come in the mail.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

I dunno if my upper body is tiny or not cause I could fit that size 6 blouse I ordered just perfectly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2021)

Spoiler: kinda TV-MA



so tempted to ask one of my uncles if I can take a hit off their joint lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2021)

^I used to partake but ever since these bad "trips" several years ago MJ tends to give me anxiety.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2021)

So tumblr user to obsess over this guy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: kinda TV-MA
> 
> 
> 
> so tempted to ask one of my uncles if I can take a hit off their joint lmao





Spoiler: update



I'm high lmaooo


also had a panic attack and felt like I would die but I'm just really ****in loopy now


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2021)

Wondering if @Reginald Fairfield still has swamp-butt right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)

I can’t believe we’re less than 30,000 posts away from having 10,000,000 posts as a forum.  All we need to do is enter my post count again and we would be there.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the munchies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyway updates on my clothes ramblings, I did a bit of measure and the store answered my hips question so those coats should be able to fit, so I placed an order on them since they also had 50% int'l shipping this weekend. I know it's wrong season but honestly dapper **** give me all of it.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2021)

I wish the Celeste Chick Plush wasn’t so expensive


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2021)

I waaaaaaant more coloured pencils. But the good brand is EXPENSIVE. Not only that but they don't go on sale that often from the store I buy them at.

Also, they're kinda hard to colour with. Like, they don't pack in colour, I constantly have to go over where I already coloured cause they leave like, streaks of where they didn't colour. Idk how to describe it exactly. I really do want to use coloured pencils more often but I do not have the patience to keep redoing areas I already coloured cause the paper can still be seen throu the colour.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Got the munchies?


I did lol it was great, I couldn't stop eating all my snacks  they were really good! I made myself sick eventually lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 20, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I wish the Celeste Chick Plush wasn’t so expensive
> 
> View attachment 381258


good luck saving up for it! i was able to get my second sheep plush by trading an event collectible, so maybe there will be a nice future event collectible you could trade for celeste so it wouldnt take as long to save up c:


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> good luck saving up for it! i was able to get my second sheep plush by trading an event collectible, so maybe there will be a nice future event collectible you could trade for celeste so it wouldnt take as long to save up c:


I don’t have anything of value for a celeste collectible


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 20, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I don’t have anything of value for a celeste collectible


i meant hopefully the summer events will give you one you can trade


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i meant hopefully the summer events will give you one you can trade


Yeah hopefully but I doubt it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2021)

Man I hate revising comics so much lol especially when they probably just accepted some who added a meme caption to a screenshot whereas i actually drew someone's idea, lol.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I can’t believe we’re less than 30,000 posts away from having 10,000,000 posts as a forum.  All we need to do is enter my post count again and we would be there.


I've been watching the post count and noticing that! Can't wait to see it change!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I wish the Celeste Chick Plush wasn’t so expensive
> 
> View attachment 381258



Out of curiosity, how much does it even cost?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does it even cost?


I think it's worth about 10-12k tbt


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2021)

Whewie, that's quite a bit. Now I'm wondering how the value of collectibles is assessed here (or if there's some kind of price guide thing).


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Whewie, that's quite a bit. Now I'm wondering how the value of collectibles is assessed here (or if there's some kind of price guide thing).



There are some guides that suggest how much a collectable is worth, such as the tier pricing guide.

Generally, prices are determined by multiple things
-How many are in circulation
-How popular/wanted it is
-Whether it is an event or common collectable
-How easy was it to obtain
-How many people are actually _willing_ to sell the collectable

Bids are pretty good at determining price in the beginning, it shows how many people want it and how much they're willing to pay for it



I kinda want to get into clay art. Maybe I'll buy some clay next time I go to the craft store. I want to make a Goddess Statue figure and the Horned Statue in Hateno Village.


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 20, 2021)

sundays are so bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 20, 2021)

Grape Gatorade is the exact shade of McDonalds' Grimace.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 21, 2021)

I wish the Celeste Chick Plush wasn’t so expensive


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2021)

It doesn’t happen that often, but every now and then when I have time I get the itch to look through my visitor message history.  Tonight was one of those times.  Most of it is filled with people thanking me for things and me communicating with others and sharing good laughs.  I have to wonder though, how much have I really changed since I was 16?  I know I’ve accomplished more, but like, in what ways as a person have I grown?  It’s hard to tell for me.  I don’t think it’s the best measurement for that, but I am glad to see I have been able to touch many people’s hearts in the time I’ve been alive.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 21, 2021)

I know I’m working, but today just seems like a day to drink coffee and go out to breakfast. I don’t think I can convince anyone else here that it’s a good idea.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2021)

My dreams are friggin' weird.


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 21, 2021)

i was up until 3am and then i woke up at 11:30

i wrote many good poems


----------



## Merielle (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't even play Overwatch and it's not something I'm all that interested in, but man, what I wouldn't give to be built like Zarya.  


Spoiler: this lady


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

Hank Hill is demisexual.

this has been a PSA thank u for coming.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2021)

Kitchen is full of smoke after I cooked a grilled cheese sandwich LMFAO

Burned the toast the first time, second try was decent. Cooking is fun as **** to be honest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

when it rains in southern Alabama boy it pours lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 22, 2021)

Is this that Ace Attorney people have been raving about?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2021)

Wasn't expecting to see the "Basement Dwellers" thread locked, which seemed to be pretty active (I already know the reason for its locking though). However, it's not a big loss for me, as I didn't ever post on there.

Also, as of late this forum just feels more desolate than usual.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 23, 2021)

I want this type of goth the make a comeback.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is this that Ace Attorney people have been raving about?
> 
> View attachment 381546


I think I prefer this rather than the games, yes.

Also gonna be nice with 3 weeks vacation coming up. I like my work but sometimes it's A LOT to do.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is this that Ace Attorney people have been raving about?
> 
> View attachment 381546



Hold on, I don't get this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hold on, I don't get this.


That person is ace (also the flag) and an attorney basically.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 24, 2021)

Do I buy Cities: Skylines for £8.99 from the Nintendo eShop or not? I have until Sunday to decide before this amazing offer expires...


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 24, 2021)

Feel good to be home from vacation.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2021)

Sometimes I miss the 90's....00's as well. I wouldn't want to go back to it though because I'd be missing out on all the great things I've experienced since then! ALWAYS look at the positive!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hold on, I don't get this.


boiiiiii it's in my avatar lmfaoooo 
(he's an ace attorney and I'm just an ace)

I miss the hot or thot thread


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 24, 2021)

last class aaaa pls end this already so i can go back to sleep without guilt

edit: omfg they added one more requirement to do bckjdsbf pls end my suffering


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 24, 2021)

Note to self: magic shell ice cream topping does not do well in the fridge. You would think that that should be obvious, but apparently not to me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)

I don’t know how it happened, but somehow I picked out the best Discord friends over time.  I opened my Discord earlier and almost literally spit out my drink from looking at one of their statuses because it was so hilarious… > : D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

Lmao how the **** did DPD get my apartment number to be my first/last name?


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2021)

*Yesterday*
Vrisnem: "I can't justify spending money on games for the foreseeable future."

*Today*
Steam: "Look, we're discounting that game you've been waiting for a sale on!"


----------



## rianne (Jun 25, 2021)

Ulta finally had the Wet n Wild x SpongeBob item I wanted online. So I decided to get it and some other things to reach the free s&h threshold. 





 Yes, I am turning 27 soon. So what.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

I really need to lose hip/ass fat, man I'm looking weird, and probably unhealthy as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I really need to lose hip/ass fat, man I'm looking weird, and probably unhealthy as well.


I'm right there with ya lol, I don't pass well cause I still have a very feminine figure


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm right there with ya lol, I don't pass well cause I still have a very feminine figure


Oof, gotcha. 

For me it's like I look like a giant pear and always have to size up stuff to pull them below my waist, ugh. I mean I can have xs-s on my upper body no problems but with dresses and pants I always have be like, okay size up unless it's a wide/non-hourglass model on the dresses and pants always gets too long ugh.


----------



## justina (Jun 25, 2021)

Me: I’m not working 2 jobs in the summer not happening I barely want to work 1 job!
Also me: Yeah I’m totally interested in the job!

why am I so dumb and why can’t I say no lol


----------



## deana (Jun 25, 2021)

Napped all afternoon just because it's too hot to stay awake


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 25, 2021)

rianne said:


> Ulta finally had the Wet n Wild x SpongeBob item I wanted online. So I decided to get it and some other things to reach the free s&h threshold.
> 
> View attachment 381884
> 
> Yes, I am turning 27 soon. So what.


I'm well passed that and I'm looking for old kid shows like Pucca and of course:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2021)

wario supports non-binary rights.

be like wario.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 25, 2021)

I was gonna get up for somethin but now my dog is on me, so I guess I'll just stay here for the next hour until she decides to go sleep with someone else


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 26, 2021)

I can't add this to a playlist


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 26, 2021)

They said this bowl cannot be tipped over by bun



You win this round tiny one



I honestly didn’t think it would work but he liked playing with it


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2021)

Bro, I was drinking some water and choked on it.  Felt like I was going to die.  What a sad fate that would have been for me.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> They said this bowl cannot be tipped over by bun
> View attachment 382094
> You win this round tiny one
> View attachment 382096
> I honestly didn’t think it would work but he liked playing with it


Animals are very clever. I had to replace the lock on my bedroom door because my cat figured out how to open the first one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

Ok that collection actually had some pink/white stuff innit aside from the blue stuff, I guess I'll check it out...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 26, 2021)

im so over this </3 for the love of GODDDDD


----------



## mogyay (Jun 26, 2021)

i'm finally learning to drive and i'm actually enjoying it! i thought i'd be so anxious and dread it but i look forward to it each week, that makes me happy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

someone get my lazy ass up to renew nso before july 27th lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

okay so i checked out the new collection. that mini dress without lace in pink were really nice.. but yeah i'll see, i feel it's a bit too bright pastel for my colours so i'll think about it, i'd rather have those paisley or more 70s florals tbh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2021)

I saw a pigeon the other day and thought of Hatoful Boyfriend, and apparently with the Steam sale rn it's $1.99 and I'm. tempted.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 26, 2021)

Watched a video about SWSH and was reminded how bad the state of Pokemon is right now. Especially was reminded about all the Pokemon cut from the game's code, and the very limited competitive modes in recent games. Thought up an idea I would like to see, a dedicated game for competitive.



Spoiler: so i started rambling



Would be like Stadium, Stadium 2 and Battle Revaluation, a bit like that extra storage box "game" from gen 3 combined with the Global Link website thing from gen 5. All 1k+ Pokemon included, properly animated and scaled. Like the previous games, you'd transfer your mons from mainline games, and you can keep them there (screw their subscription prison thing). There would be minigames to properly make a mon competitive ready, bottle caps, pp ups, etc. Would also give tutorials on how to get into competitive in a easy to understand way. The only new battle mechanic that would return would be Mega Evolutions, maybe Z-moves. Would also like to see different game modes besides online competitive, like all those post-game Battle Frontier areas.

I just miss the Battle Frontier, man...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2021)

Why does eggs have such a yuck consistence no matter how you prepare them


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 27, 2021)

Why does the end of June always drag by? I know it's midsummer and the days are at their longest but the fact we still have four more days left before July begins still seems so far away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2021)

god I love this boy so much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2021)

I did not realize that the Basement Dwellers thread has been around for almost a year lol, thought it was made in like Nov-Dec for some reason.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 27, 2021)

Onlyfans is getting rid of lewd content.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2021)

Autumn can't come here soon enough. **** this heat. @n@


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Onlyfans is getting rid of lewd content.


Really? Well good, hopefully it can die altogether.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 28, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Really? Well good, hopefully it can die altogether.


Trying to make themselves look better for investors after hitting a goal for either activity or revenue.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I did not realize that the Basement Dwellers thread has been around for almost a year lol, thought it was made in like Nov-Dec for some reason.


It used to be something else, so that's probably why.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Trying to make themselves look better for investors after hitting a goal for either activity or revenue.


Yeah I suppose, oh well hopefully that virtual selling sex thing will go away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> It used to be something else, so that's probably why.


ohhhhhh you're right. I can't remember what it was originally called. maybe something related to an ice cream truck? lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2021)

Just 3 days left... @.@


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2021)

I’m so glad video game soundtracks are a part of the Steam Summer sale. It’s the perfect opportunity to download The House in Fata Morgana’s soundtrack.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 28, 2021)

i feel so awful for that woman who caused that huge Tour de France crash. Yeah it was incredibly stupid of her but I really hope they never find her, sports fans are nuts and she doesn't deserve to be sued


----------



## oak (Jun 28, 2021)

My rabbit Theodore was sitting in front of the fan and his beard was beautifully blowing in the wind.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 28, 2021)

So I found another Tarot deck that I want to buy

I know it's better if people gift them to you rather than you buying them for yourself

But I want them now. Plus I don't think anyone that I know will gift me somethin like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

Praying to postal gods I'll get my package, man.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 29, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Praying to postal gods I'll get my package, man.



Same, my local mail system sucks. One package I have no idea where it is, so the seller sent out another. It's in the United States but it's going to take FOREVER to get here, assuming it doesn't get lost or sent to the wrong place.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Same, my local mail system sucks. One package I have no idea where it is, so the seller sent out another. It's in the United States but it's going to take FOREVER to get here, assuming it doesn't get lost or sent to the wrong place.


Big mood. Supposedly they're gonna hand it to the pick-up place tomorrow cause the driver didn't even bother to call my phone or get the main gate code so they marked it as non-delivered. Psht.

Hope you get your soon, though!


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a weirdly intense craving for mozzarella sticks right now.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2021)

I think most of us coffee drinkers can relate to this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409788426447036416


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

^yep lol.

also i need to buy something for my ear wax i think though, ouch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2021)

I've been genuinely tired and sleepy a lot more the last 2 days than I have been in the past.

I wonder if it's because I've been taking Prozac for 5-6 days and instead of just being tired and not being able to do anything about it, I'm tired and my body/mind actually wants to catch up on that rest I've been needing desperately for like 2 years.

idk but that would be nice.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 30, 2021)

As much as I enjoy the air conditioning when it's this hot, I hate how lazy it makes me. If I wake up and the air is already on, I just stay inside all day. Whereas, if I woke up sweating, I would already be hot...and I would just go in and out like normal. For the past two days (today being the third), all I've done is sit inside and play video games/watch shows and movies/do stuff online. I love to be outside...so, it's really bumming me out. And then it's supposed to storm for the rest of the week. So, it's like...a whole week wasted I want to go outside now, but I now that compared to being in the cool house, I'm gonna turn around and run right back inside. In previous years, we had a pool...so I would be outside all summer...in and out of the pool. But we had to take it down last year, and now I'm stuck wasting my summer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Update: Got my package after all, though I had to chat with a representative from the mail company here who could confirm it's actually here. Took a bit convincing the dudes at the store/pick up point my name was not Apt. #### random street xxx though lol. Told the store and asked why it got sent with that service and it had to do with weight and stuff apparently. Well, good to know next time I order heavy stuff I'll order one at a time.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

Good deal, even if it was a hassle to get it done. Big and heavy orders are always a pain. Heck even small orders can slip them up. I had to wait something like 4 months for special boat carpet to be shipped and it was a Christmas order for someone. The funny thing is that it was a two part order (didn't realize it at the time) and only a bucket of carpet adhesive glue arrived on time.

Both items were on route at the same time and then the carpet got left behind. I know what happened is probably the driver was like 'Man, forget this. That carpet is too heavy. Just give me the glue.'

I have an order I am waiting on right now that was supposed to be delivered days ago. I just accepted that I probably won't see it until the holiday is over next week.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah, I mean I've sent for large stuff but not two bigger coats aha. Well I'm glad it got here regardless.

Also, damn did you get your carpet? Also hope you get your current one soon!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

At least you still got them eventually. I hope without any defects of any sort. And yeah I got the boat carpet and glue. It was a Christmas gift for someone and it's probably just going to collect dust in their boat and never be done anyway. So it probably wouldn't had mattered if I got it or not lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Nope, they both arrived safe and sound. One of them sheds its faux fur a bit so I gotta dust it/them off for when to actually use it but yeah, love them both.

Ah, I see lol...


----------



## oak (Jun 30, 2021)

I finally got around to vacuuming my house but it's so hot moving around doing chores that I snapped and ripped all my clothes off lmao. I finished vacuuming in my undies, sorry neighbours.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jun 30, 2021)

working five days a week is dumb and im sick of pretending like its not


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 30, 2021)

Why have I been coughing lately?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2021)

I might be aro but I s2g I have a crush on my friend, and I have no idea how to deal w it lmao ʕ•́ᴥ•̀ʔ


----------



## Derplicorn (Jul 1, 2021)

do flat earthers think the end of the world is just the edge of it? im having an existential crisis over other peoples beliefs


----------



## deana (Jul 1, 2021)

Canada Day: problematic 
Bidoof Day: plump, unproblematic, DOOF


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

mom: i have a jacket like that
me: you don't lmfao 

i don't recall you order from this store but fine


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 1, 2021)

I love the movie Coraline so much. Time to watch it again for the like millionth time.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 1, 2021)

Old glue really smells horrible. It actually smells like death. I actually looked online curiously to see if it was true and yes animal part's were used to make glue back in the day and that is why my antique chest is so smelly.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 1, 2021)

gonna build my benny boy today  he deserves all the love in the world
also I wonder when my candle-making materials are coming. I want to give my boyfriend a cake-shaped candle for his birthday but the question is, will I be able to make it in time lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> Old glue really smells horrible. It actually smells like death. I actually looked online curiously to see if it was true and yes animal part's were used to make glue back in the day and that is why my antique chest is so smelly.


This is absolutely random but thanks for posting this. You reminded me to buy crafting glue. My old crafting glue is dry as heck now and I can't finish my terrarium without it lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2021)

I really hate how awkward I was in the past. Total cringe!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2021)

Finished Fruits Basket just now. There is a big emotional gaping hole in my heart. It's such a bittersweet thing to finally say goodbye to a series that stuck with me as a kid.

Welp, I'm gonna drown those emotions in Genshin. It's a good outlet until I can get over my emotional turmoil LOL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2021)

dogs are just one of those things where i look at them from a distance and they're all cute and whatever but then when i actually interact with one i'm like "wow this really sucks"


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dogs are just one of those things where i look at them from a distance and they're all cute and whatever but then when i actually interact with one i'm like "wow this really sucks"


me but with cats most of the time

also hmm might just get this dress in the 70s floral rather than the 60s paisley pattern unless they restock soon. man i overthink **** so much lol shoulda just bought it.


----------



## oak (Jul 2, 2021)

Dying my hair right now, fingers crossed it turns out and is even.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 2, 2021)

Scorpions are just deadly land lobsters.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2021)

Vape pods suck, fog sticks are better.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 2, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> This is absolutely random but thanks for posting this. You reminded me to buy crafting glue. My old crafting glue is dry as heck now and I can't finish my terrarium without it lol.


I'm sorry lol. I know it's random, but I am working on an antique chest that was covered in old flaky wall paper. The glue they used started to smell because of that. I know, that's gross.

Even though I removed all the wall paper and scrubbed off all the petrified glue the smell just won't go away. So now I need to figure out how to get rid of that stinky smelly smell.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm sorry lol. I know it's random, but I am working on an antique chest that was covered in old flaky wall paper. The glue they used started to smell because of that. I know, that's gross.
> 
> Even though I removed all the wall paper and scrubbed off all the petrified glue the smell just won't go away. So now I need to figure out how to get rid of that stinky smelly smell.


omg sorry, when I said “this is absolutely random” I was referring to what I was about to say in the post  You’re good!


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2021)

i hate that i might have feelings for someone i met online who literally lives across the world and we have an 8 hour time difference  and i even told myself i wouldn’t ever catch feelings for someone online!!!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 3, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I love the movie Coraline so much. Time to watch it again for the like millionth time.


Love that and Kubo and the Two Strings.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2021



ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> Scorpions are just deadly land lobsters.


The illuminati is a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2021)

oak said:


> Dying my hair right now, fingers crossed it turns out and is even.


How did it go? Also, what colour did you go with?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

Laptop, shut up about Windows 11 lol


----------



## oak (Jul 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> How did it go? Also, what colour did you go with?


I bleached it and then didn't put the colour on yet like I had planned but the 2 colours I picked are called "rose petal" and "peachy". I'll finish it in the morning so hopefully it's a decent pinkish tone.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2021)

Decided on a design for a throat tattoo but then remembered I'm nowhere near far enough in my career to get away with something like that. Already have plans for my hands as well but for the same reason will have to delay getting it done a few years yet.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2021)

This Samuel Adams Summer variety pack is amazing!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2021)

120 days til halloween


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 120 days til halloween


Do you have a costume project you're looking forward to or just Halloween in general?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Do you have a costume project you're looking forward to or just Halloween in general?


just in general, Halloween is my favorite holiday and I get more excited for it to come again every year! :3

also I kinda am working on a costume! last year I had a plague doctor costume and it was really badass, would love to invest in some higher quality costume parts so it can be even better!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2021)

Halloween is amazing!! It's on par with Christmas, if not better. I love going to my parent's house in the US and giving out candy. I wish Halloween was as big in Australia as it is in the US.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 3, 2021)

Halloween is the only holiday I care about!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

I love Halloween because it's the holiday you get free candy despite your age


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2021)

no one:

me: *casually looking up cute fox plushies on the internet for the 72929th time in the last month*


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2021)

A perfect summer time night for soup.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 3, 2021)

Doctors who weight lecture and give unsolicited advice about losing weight, instead of telling you how your health is improving should be fired.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 3, 2021)

I forgot I owned it for a couple of months, but finally got some time to play a bit of Omori.

It's already taking full advantage of my anxiety and fears, yet I am enjoying the experience haha.

The imagery, music, white noise, and pacing perfectly encapsulates the feeling of dread looming over you while you play and I think it's super well done.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

Despite how much I hate fireworks, on the fourth of July, i can accept people throwing them. At least they actually have a purpose too (unlike 99.9% of the time )


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 4, 2021)

....I started thinking that Nook's Cranny doesn't need an update...most of us have complete catalogs by now, and there would have to be a HUGE item update to warrant needing a bigger store....I could see if they wanted to open up a Gracie department, but that's about it...

...it also occurred to me, what desert islands would have a Nookington's on them anyways...it wouldn't make sense...that's why Hawaii doesn't have Walmart Supercenters...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> ...it also occurred to me, what desert islands would have a Nookington's on them anyways...it wouldn't make sense...that's why Hawaii doesn't have Walmart Supercenters...


to be fair most actual villages with a residency of 20 or less also don't have a walmart supercenter as well as a high end clothing/furniture store lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2021)

There's a thunderstorm here right now. Love them. ⛈


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 4, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> There's a thunderstorm here right now. Love them. ⛈


there’s one here too. the best weather for me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2021)

Hate thunderstorms, other than that they take away humid weather I guess. Also Halloween is not really a thing here so just grabbin some popcorn and watching hype LOL.

Also I swear I could get addicted to salted crackers lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 4, 2021)

The Owl House is so cute! I switch out my subscription service every so often because I’m not rich enough to have multiples so right now I have Disney+. I am still bitter they’re releasing Love, Victor episodically in Canada but oh well. 

Right now I’m watching The Owl House! I love little cartoons like this one - they’re easy to watch and usually have pretty light tones instead of being really intense like other shows can be.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 4, 2021)

I will never understand what a clipping mask does. When I read how people use it I just think 'why not use alpha lock? Is it not the same thing?'


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2021)

Maybe I should follow my friend’s advice and get some concealer to cover the dark circles under my eyes…


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> to be fair most actual villages with a residency of 20 or less also don't have a walmart supercenter as well as a high end clothing/furniture store lol


Agreed for the most part...I can see villages having a furniture shop though. There's usually a carpenter/carpentry shop that sells handmade furniture...at least in Maine lol

Nice rainbow fox btw...still prefer the VHS tapes though


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

Just got done removing most everything from my tablet and downloading + installing Genshin Impact plus Discord onto my laptop.  I was getting tired for awhile of having to switch between my tablet and laptop depending on what I'm trying to do, so I'd rather just have it all on my laptop.  Only problem is that this laptop is a Lenovo and isn't the best for gaming.  I tried running Genshin on it and it runs okay, but I have a feeling buying a new graphics card plus a mouse will help it run a lot smoother.  Other than that I guess I don't even need to download VRV since I can just log on online and watch it from the site.  Idk what I'm going to do with my tablet, but maybe I can sell it to help pay for a new graphics card and mouse for my laptop?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Love when people complain when you smash bugs and stuff, especially flies. Like, sure get their poop and dead animal remains on your food or body, lol.

No, if they gonna be ****tin on my stuff they can die.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 5, 2021)

I was supposed to get up and open my laptop to send an overdue business email, but I was too lazy and realized I could just type out a response on my phone.

So I've basically become productive while lying in bed, yay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2021)

yall it's not even 8am yet why tf am I having an existential crisis lmfaoo


----------



## Beanz (Jul 5, 2021)

yesterday at my parent’s 4th of july party, a rat crawled out of our fence and a guy pet it’s tail. also a weird kid came, he chewed salami then continuously spit it up off our deck which was strange. there was half eaten salami on the ground so that’s probably why the rat came out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

This radio channel playing crappy zoomer-pop and it's(the channel) aimed for older people. Lol.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 5, 2021)

It's so cold in the mornings at the moment, I just want to go and be a bear and hibernate for the winter!


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2021)

I love how I can play a truck driving simulation game and start in a hyper realistic recreation of my town.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 5, 2021)

Found out Sanrio collabed with Squishmallow and am trying to stop myself from buying one because I have way too many stuffed animals as it is


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2021)

The Nintendo Switch OLED model has been announced! Come October, it'll be time to upgrade! I better start saving up money.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2021)

Decided to not buy a better graphics card or processor for my laptop after all.  It’s just not a laptop that’s meant to run games… and Genshin Impact runs better on my iPad Pro anyway.  Ah well.  As they say, no need to fix what isn’t broken.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

I should save for a new Switch(lite) as well, especially since I killed the battery on my current. I mean it works now that I only do occasional online gaming and stuff but yeah with so many good games comin, ey.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 7, 2021)

Why do people put cinnamon and brown sugar in savory foods? There’s nothing worse to me than the smell of ground beef that smells like a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

^that sounds oddly yuck yes.

also should probs eat something else other than salted crackers for dinner lol


----------



## Darby (Jul 7, 2021)

My mom gave me the biggest mango I’ve ever seen yesterday, she got it from her neighbor that got some from his friend that I guess grows them somewhere around here and it turned out to be the best damn mango I’ve had in my entire life.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

^that sounds delicious!

—-

Feels like I’m getting more done today than I realize.  Even with that couple hour nap I had…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> Why do people put cinnamon and brown sugar in savory foods? There’s nothing worse to me than the smell of ground beef that smells like a cinnamon roll.


Brown sugar and mustard go well in baked beans.


----------



## Darby (Jul 7, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> ^that sounds delicious!
> 
> —-
> 
> Feels like I’m getting more done today than I realize.  Even with that couple hour nap I had…


REALLY REALLY REALLY DELICIOUS
You just can’t compare it to store bought mangoes.

oh, I just thought of something… that thing jocks do when you give them a perfect fruit - splode fruit cuz it’s the bomb? From New Leaf of course but I actually had that moment


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2021)

I want Moonbeam City to get a dvd release.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 8, 2021)

smells like dog kibble and pet smart again


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 8, 2021)

Can cheesecake count as a favorite pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2021)

^well it kinda looks like a pie?

hope i can find a bag today in town...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 8, 2021)

Youtube thinks this clip from the Venture Bros. is from Disney's Atlantis.


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2021)

For some reason this difficult period in my life has made me more creative. I’ve had the most story, character and plot ideas in eight years. I should save them until I have more writing experience in college…


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2021)

Finally got the itch to play New Horizons after not touching the game in weeks.  I wonder if today will be the day I finally make those changes to my island…


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 8, 2021)

Cutting out sewing patterns is so boring  but I’m excited to hopefully try out some new bodice patterns!


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 8, 2021)

I just want to share my haul after using 2 stacks + 24 torches on the magma smp


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 8, 2021)

Time is crazy

It's been a full year since I quit my old job, the same job that caused me major depression, started affecting my health, physically and mentally, and because of that I ended up losing some weight. I didn't have any motivation to eat, so I would constantly skip meals, once or twice a day almost daily. I even bought myself my fav foods, sweets, (yes I know unhealthy but some food is better than no food) to try to eat but even those I didn't feel motivated enough to ever finish.

I ended up quitting cause I got sick from a manager who got Covid. I had to call out for two days in a row, somethin I've NEVER done in my two years of working there, then my (other) manager asked me to come in on what was supposed to be my day off, prob fully well knowing I was still sick. With that, plus seeing my BS work schedule for the 4th of July week, plus my manager testing positive for Covid RIGHT at the same time I got sick, kinda sent me over the edge. So I quit instantly. No two weeks notice. I was so tired of going throu it all. I saw I had a biiiig window of opportunity and dove head first. I thought if not now, then I would never quit, because it can't get _much_ more worse than this.

A year later and I'm so much more happier. It took about 2 or 3 months since quitting, (esp since I wasn't actively looking a for a new job while I was at the old one) but I got a new job that I'm still currently at. In late October it'll be a year working this job. I get kisses from dogs almost daily, the work schedule is much more consistent than my old job, the job doesn't take a toll on my mental or physical health, the owner actually cares for her workers, unlike the big corporation job, and I get very minimal customer contact. The most I ever do is say hi or have a nice day, take the dog from them, give back the dog when they pick them up, or help bring a dog out to the customers car. I haven't been depressed since quitting. I actually want to do all my hobbies and have time for them. I eat properly and take care of myself. Life is so much more better than working at the old job.

Anyway yeah time is crazy. Looking back at it, it makes sense but it doesn't feel like a whole year went by since then. Time flies when you're in a better headspace.


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

This is my 3,400 post. Time really does fly! I’ve met so many nice people and made a few friends along the way. Looking forward to the future here!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2021)

Still over the moon happy that I found one of those DVD's, been wanting it and to watch the movie for a long time and it's a hella good one. And that handsome dude is in there doesn't exactly make it worse lololol.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

I miss going to the Rocky Horror Picture Show but between my age, anxiety, and health, I'll probably never go again.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 8, 2021)

me wondering if that was an earthquake or if i'm just iron deficient​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeff Bezos looks like a movie super villain.



DragonAceSg7 said:


> I miss going to the Rocky Horror Picture Show but between my age, anxiety, and health, I'll probably never go again.


Never been to a theater version where you throw bread and cards at the screen, looks fun.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Jeff Bezos looks like a movie super villain.
> 
> 
> Never been to a theater version where you throw bread and cards at the screen, looks fun.


It was a lot of fun, though the ones I went to, a lot of the throwing wasn't allowed anymore since hardly anyone stayed anymore to clean the theater.  It was still a hell of a good time doing the audience parts and seeing the local cast perform as the movie played.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2021)

i think my cat just farted on me. I don’t smell anything yet, but before she moved somewhere else on the bed, I heard a funny sound and felt it when she was lying on my arm still


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 9, 2021)

It was a year ago since I finished studying for my degree. 7 months ago I finally got out of my retail job and into something that was related to my field of study. _7 months ago_. Since then I've got an even more relevant job and more experience than I thought I'd get at this time. 

it just blows my mind how much has changed over that time, and for the better too


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2021)

italy better win on sunday, england better lose


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 9, 2021)

If I had a l’manburger I could destroy a government by eating


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 9, 2021)

Happy to know Yae Miko's VA (Ayane Sakura) also voiced Ochako and Ran Mitake  No wonder I loved all of these girls lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 9, 2021)

how did we get here


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2021)

Why does today feel like a Sunday?  Basically all I’ve done today including last night is sleep.


----------



## deana (Jul 9, 2021)

I previously found this interesting looking hotel that I thought would be a cool place to visit but now I can't seem to find it again


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I previously found this interesting looking hotel that I thought would be a cool place to visit but now I can't seem to find it again


Well if it's local, (or close to it) I'm sure that would be easy to narrow down.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2021)

Origami said:


> View attachment 383712
> how did we get here


Memes and people having no taste.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2021)

I feel bad that I haven’t watched the first episode of TBT Island Tours yet.  For some reason it just completely escaped my mind until recently.  I’m ready to watch it soon though and be blown away by your island @skarmoury .  Just need to find a good time to do so this weekend…


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 10, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I feel bad that I haven’t watched the first episode of TBT Island Tours yet.  For some reason it just completely escaped my mind until recently.  I’m ready to watch it soon though and be blown away by your island @skarmoury .  Just need to find a good time to do so this weekend…


You’re too sweet haha! I read your comment and I‘m glad you liked it ❤

random thought time but i’m more invested in decorating my carrd than actually putting the info


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 10, 2021)

I think I need to clean my car today


----------



## oak (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm so curious who applied to be staff this time around on the forum.. Mostly cause I wanna know who they reject lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2021)

these two drawings were done almost 10 years apart. I know this amount of progress could've been done in less time, but honestly my boy got such a glow up and I love it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2021)

I cannot understand why people buy OCs from others. with real money. I've seen people sell OCs for $15+. do those people just have money to throw around? is it really that difficult to come up with your own original character?

just the though in general of creating characters, which will likely never be used in actual media except the occasional drawing, and then _selling_ them for _real money_, blows my mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I cannot understand why people buy OCs from others. with real money. I've seen people sell OCs for $15+. do those people just have money to throw around? is it really that difficult to come up with your own original character?
> 
> just the though in general of creating characters, which will likely never be used in actual media except the occasional drawing, and then _selling_ them for _real money_, blows my mind.


I agree.. I mean I get buying artwork, but like a whole pixel character?? Nah. Glad I'm not into that.

Also I should probably clean out my closet more and sell the more expensive garments.


----------



## Darby (Jul 12, 2021)

If you’ve got a dishwasher, who doesn’t rinse their dishes and cutlery off before loading? Am I the only one that does this? Researching for a new one lead me to videos of reviews showing how much food is left after being run… I mean, it’s a dishwasher, not a disposal.


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jul 12, 2021)

Darby said:


> If you’ve got a dishwasher, who doesn’t rinse their dishes and cutlery off before loading? Am I the only one that does this? Researching for a new one lead me to videos of reviews showing how much food is left after being run… I mean, it’s a dishwasher, not a disposal.



I use my dishwasher as more of a sanitizer. I make sure there's no food on any of the dishes before I put them in there. I hate taking dishes out only to find food still stuck on them (which only happens if my husband puts dishes in)


----------



## deana (Jul 13, 2021)

I've got 666 bells


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 13, 2021)

Will Wheaton continues to be bitter and surly in anything he's in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2021)

I was in the gulf of Mexico getting absolutely destroyed by the breaking waves and I got the great idea that someone accidentally spilled the world's largest salt shaker in the gulf and that's why it's so salty


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 14, 2021)

I can fondle samurai moobs now.


----------



## Zane (Jul 14, 2021)

Just making my semi annual check up of the bell tree


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 14, 2021)

Darby said:


> If you’ve got a dishwasher, who doesn’t rinse their dishes and cutlery off before loading? Am I the only one that does this? Researching for a new one lead me to videos of reviews showing how much food is left after being run… I mean, it’s a dishwasher, not a disposal.



I always rinse and scrap off as much as I can before putting the dish/utensil/whatever in the dishwasher. If you don't, won't the water get all dirty from the big amount of food residue washing around in there? Also agree, it washed dishes, it's not an industrial restaurant style dishwasher that is more capable of such stuff (thou a rinse def helps).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2021)

I wish I could do a pair of avatars w someone here, i have the perfect pics to use lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Darby said:


> If you’ve got a dishwasher, who doesn’t rinse their dishes and cutlery off before loading? Am I the only one that does this? Researching for a new one lead me to videos of reviews showing how much food is left after being run… I mean, it’s a dishwasher, not a disposal.


I always rinse off the worst if I'm at a place that uses one. I mean detergent are pretty good these days but yeah wouldn't want to clog it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 15, 2021)

There’s a thunderstorm!! I’m so happy  yesterday was pretty warm and gross so this is a welcome change.

I think I’ll work on a skirt today! Unfortunately that means I have to iron though


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 15, 2021)

Waterscaping a crescent moon pool on ACNH is down right hard but I’m determined to have one on my island no matter what.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 15, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Waterscaping a crescent moon pool on ACNH is down right hard but I’m determined to have one on my island no matter what.



Good luck!! I’ve never been able to terraform fancy ponds or anything it always gives me such grief. But the islands with them look so lovely, I hope you figure it out!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 15, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Good luck!! I’ve never been able to terraform fancy ponds or anything it always gives me such grief. But the islands with them look so lovely, I hope you figure it out!


Thank you, I found a tutorial that I thought would work but it looked awful in the end. I’ve since found a YouTube video that might help me as the overall shape looks better.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

I never thought I'd properly complain on the heat but can I just go sleep lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm the opposite of a hopeless romantic, a useless aromantic if you will.

also ever since I learned that pizza commercials use glue to create that super cheesy effect now every time I see a pizza commercial I wanna puke lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 15, 2021)

The last zipper I put in was so easy 
_Too _easy I suppose 
I just spent roughly half an hour putting this zipper in my goodness  and it’s just a skirt!! Should’ve been easier than my dress


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2021)

I dunno if it's good or bad my stuff is in customs, but they're on their way rather than bobbing around in a rubber boat. Lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 16, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Waterscaping a crescent moon pool on ACNH is down right hard but I’m determined to have one on my island no matter what.


Thought update: This was a bad idea from the start and was such a waste of my time yesterday, sunken waterfalls all the way!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 16, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Thought update: This was a bad idea from the start and was such a waste of my time yesterday, sunken waterfalls all the way!



Oh no!! Ugh I don't blame you though. Terraforming is such a pain, trying just to make rivers is enough to make me tear my hair out sometimes! Hopefully if it's in the next animal crossing game they'll have a better terraforming system. 

I get my haircut tomorrow! Equal parts excited and nervous. My ends are so scraggly from not being cut in years so I'm excited to see them go but I'm always nervous something will go wrong. _Like what if I sneeze just as the hairdresser is about to cut_. It hasn't happened yet but... you never know.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 16, 2021)

my tan is like 6 months outta date, i dno whatll happen when i use it tonight but hopefully nothing, dont wanna go out tomorrow all pasty


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m a heart breaking zombie lord


----------



## Neb (Jul 16, 2021)

Ever since Origami changed his pfp to Crow Armbrust from the Trails series I've reading his posts in the character's voice. I wonder if anyone else has done that.


----------



## Stnh (Jul 16, 2021)

Does naruto still like sakura even a little bit


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2021)

I saw Alex Trebek on Classic Concentration (an 80s game show on Buzzr) and I decided to look up his final goodbye on yt. bad idea, I didn't even look at a video and I started to cry. I really miss him.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Neb said:


> Ever since Origami changed his pfp to Crow Armbrust from the Trails series I've reading his posts in the character's voice. I wonder if anyone else has done that.


No, but I am now


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 16, 2021)

I've just learned of the (out of stock) Zelda and Loftwing amiibo  Hopefully they make more!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 16, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've just learned of the (out of stock) Zelda and Loftwing amiibo  Hopefully they make more!


Yeah hopefully they do! It's like the Sanrio Target debacle all over again lol. I forgot to preorder the Skyward Sword joycons to. I hope they come back as well...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've just learned of the (out of stock) Zelda and Loftwing amiibo  Hopefully they make more!


Might be cheaper to import.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Might be cheaper to import.


This, Japan is not too bad (except customs maybe in your country). If you don't care about boxes and stuff and just want the figure it's usually rather cheap unless it's like a super rare thing.

Also people who encourage shame/anxiety culture; please jump off a cliff.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m so happy that I finished my skirt yesterday! And it’s the same shade of orange as these little cherries on my shirt it’s so cute. It’s pretty bright, lol, but I think that’s okay because it’s summertime. 

My goodness is the hem ever wavy tough   I will have to fix that another day! I say that with all my hems but I haven’t actually fixed any of them


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

Can we flay all gaming system scalpers and boil them in seawater? Like, PLEASE?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2021)

I just realized Kurb is 118 years old lmaooo


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 17, 2021)

Yogurt is made by the release of baceteria gases. That's why the ingredients always label active cultures. So it's like flavored with bacteria poots.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

this movie is awesome, mom pls :^^^^)


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2021)

My bf is so sweet lol he wanted to help me take off my nail polish while I relaxed and watched videos


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 17, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> this movie is awesome, mom pls :^^^^)


What movie were you/she watching?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> What movie were you/she watching?


_The Man on the Roof _(1976) A++ stuff and hot dudes, great action, well photographed. She was rather funny cause she made entertaining review comments for the first half lol. I think I like it more than she does, haha.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 18, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> This, Japan is not too bad (except customs maybe in your country). If you don't care about boxes and stuff and just want the figure it's usually rather cheap unless it's like a super rare thing.
> 
> Also people who encourage shame/anxiety culture; please jump off a cliff.


Some of those people make Florida Juggalos look relatively sane.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Some of those people make Florida Juggalos look relatively sane.


I assume you meant my second sentence, but yes.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 18, 2021)

i really hate seeing posts n stuff that preach stuff like "protect (insert adjective) kids" and "be nice to kids"

like, i don't even disagree necessarily, but like, mentally ill and traumatized kids grow into mentally ill and traumatized adults, and they still deserve to be protected and cared for. (unless they go out of their way to hurt or bully people) but i never see posts saying to protect them then?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah hopefully they do! It's like the Sanrio Target debacle all over again lol. I forgot to preorder the Skyward Sword joycons to. I hope they come back as well...


I actually saw that the Nintendo store had the Joycons Friday, but they sold out pretty quickly it seems. I hope you can get your hands on them! 


Reginald Fairfield said:


> Might be cheaper to import.


I hadn't considered that! It looks like they're all fairly expensive rn though, regardless of where they're coming from. She's cute but not $80 cute haha


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2021)

I think I may have gotten decent sleep for once.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 18, 2021)

I take back any positive thing I said about Spotify. It's annoying.

I've had the app for over a year now and only use it when I need to keep my phone in my pocket, screen off cause YouTube can't do that at all. There will be times I get 3 30 second commercials in a row. Other times I'll only be able to listen to 2 or 3 songs before 2 more 30 seconds long commercials play. The app has crashed on me multiple times before, just like complelty closes out, it won't even be on my open app page (Samsung Galaxy phone). Also, when I first turn on the app and press play to start my Playlist from where I left off, _it will not play the music_. I keep tapping the button and nothing will happen. No play, no pause, no nothing. Not to mention I only get 6 skips per hour, can not start listening to any song on my Playlist out of order and if my Playlist has a certain number of songs, like, idk 10, it will just automatically add songs into my Playlist. Annoying.

This is the free version of the app and yes there is the paid version but I don't want to pay for it when YouTube free is RIGHT THERE. YT free has far less cons than pros when it comes to Spotify free.
I can skip most ads and start playing songs in any random order. I can't shut off the screen on my phone and most songs don't do backround play, but still, I can get around that if I try hard enough. I also don't use Spotify's offline mode, which would probably be helpful on car trips, but I have yet to use it at all.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 18, 2021)

I don’t understand why is it that whenever I give bakugo a treat he snatches it and runs around the room looking for a safe place to eat it. Except when I give him raspberries of all things he’ll eat it on my lap and stain my clothes. Thanks dude


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2021)

gravity falls is so good and I'm glad I got into it after years of hearing abt it but im almost done with it and once it's over im gonna be sad bc it's been the only thing making me happy lately


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 19, 2021)

Pure schadenfreude.


----------



## Neb (Jul 19, 2021)

I watched a few hours of YouTube videos for the first time in two years and my brain has turned to mush. They were fun to watch, but I don't remember the site being this mind numbing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2021)

I lowkey miss the emotes from 2010-11, like .ET. lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I can fondle samurai moobs now.



OP, please explain yourself. My head did a "WTF?" double take on this.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 19, 2021)

I don’t know why people get so cut up about they/them pronouns being grammatically incorrect?? Like 90% of the time it makes sense anyway?? I feel like I use they in singular form all the time and it feels natural. Idk maybe because I’m from NZ and our language is really relaxed and it just feels right


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2021)

Just a couple more days and I'll know..


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 19, 2021)

Neb said:


> Ever since Origami changed his pfp to Crow Armbrust from the Trails series I've reading his posts in the character's voice. I wonder if anyone else has done that.


late reply but just found out what he sounds like in english, a lot less laid back then i was expecting lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 19, 2021)

I wonder if I can purposely make a certain email address go to my spam folder. I'm tired of these Spotify emails for Premium. I'm not buying it.


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2021)

Everyone at work is so nice and friendly! Even my manager seems like a really cool dude


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 20, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> OP, please explain yourself. My head did a "WTF?" double take on this.





Reginald Fairfield said:


> I may have been looking at some funny mouse pads with wrist rests on ebay, then may have clicked buy it now while trying to leave the page. Now I'm committed to buy a Hanzo from Overwatch oppai pad with nipples.


Here.


----------



## jadetine (Jul 20, 2021)

This has to be the most hilarious character intro I've seen in a long time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Here.


actually deceased 


I literally could not care less abt Bezos going into space, I kinda hope they leave him up there lol
(no I'm not that cruel but he's getting on my last nerve)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2021)

5 more books from that series to go... Aaaah I just want em all


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2021)

If I have to endure another week of annoying Spotify ads I'm going to punch a baby! Seriously I canNOT wait for the 1st to come so I can get a premium account.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 21, 2021)

Can someone please turn the sun off? I've seen more than enough of it this week along with the pesky heat that won't go away.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2021)

found two more books, 3 to go... surprised i haven't seen one of them as of yet though the other 2 are quite uncommon surprisingly...

also nice +27 C weather tomorrow.. yass!


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 21, 2021)

Am i the only one disappointed that pokemon  sword and shield wasn’t about the irresistible force paradox


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Can someone please turn the sun off? I've seen more than enough of it this week along with the pesky heat that won't go away.


Seriously. It's been way too hot most of the days. Even when it starts to thunderstorm or downpour it doesn't kill the heat at all. It's just hot and muggy then as the sun bakes all that wetness later on.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 21, 2021)

some kids in a discord server im in fell for one of the oldest scams in the book and got their accounts hijacked and they dont really seem to get the point i was making about account management, gonna hit them hard if the scammers get into their banking...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

hope im not too tired tomorrow i really wanna go to that store aha


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2021)

the urge to redownload pocket camp is very strong,,


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

^meanwhile i should rly quit lol...

i really do hope they still have that movie poster now lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2021)

I now officially ship harvey and harriet lol

also starting a new file on New Leaf for the first time in 6 years so let's see how this goes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

i really want to order that movie poster but i've nowhere to put it up and my mom would be like :^^^) lol


----------



## Beanz (Jul 23, 2021)

i wish they still sold amiibo cards in stores


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2021)

i wanna get back into acnh but idk how. i stopped playing bc terraforming was stressful af and i wanted a cute island but i felt like i could never get that w/o terraforming so i just stopped playing


----------



## Saylor (Jul 23, 2021)

It's nice out tonight


----------



## Meadows (Jul 23, 2021)

I like turtles!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm so glad I found this "version" of this series cause Alien is amazing : D


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

whoever came up with webp images being standard yet you can hardly use them to upload with anywhere is a ****ing dumb person.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 24, 2021)

i have no idea who most of my followers are lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

SAMURAI WARRIORS 5 TOMORROW wooooo!

lowkey regret i didn't preorder it but, didn't get paid til today so yeah wouldn't have been able to get it til now anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2021)

Hmm, seems like there are some delay on the physical SW5 copies everywhere, only a few stores here has them so guess I have to order online, poo.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> SAMURAI WARRIORS 5 TOMORROW wooooo!
> 
> lowkey regret i didn't preorder it but, didn't get paid til today so yeah wouldn't have been able to get it til now anyway





sheilaa said:


> Hmm, seems like there are some delay on the physical SW5 copies everywhere, only a few stores here has them so guess I have to order online, poo.



Does Sweden have different release dates to other countries? It came out last week here and I got a physical copy on the release date.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2021)

Chris said:


> Does Sweden have different release dates to other countries? It came out last week here and I got a physical copy on the release date.


Nope, it was today. I saw some stores of a chain have it but far from what they usually have at launch so seems like some shortage, or "obscure" enough to not be stocked properly. Could be a lot of pre-orders but I highly doubt that's the cause.

But yeah might just place an order at this rate since they've free shipping as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2021)

didn't realize getting the rest of the fruit in NL on my own would be so difficult lol

on the bright side one of my neighbors sent me a bamboo shoot


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> didn't realize getting the rest of the fruit in NL on my own would be so difficult lol
> 
> on the bright side one of my neighbors sent me a bamboo shoot


You can actually get all or most of the fruit by doing the challenges on Tortimer Island and just going around collecting the fruit without completing the challenge. I forget which one, but some of the challenges carry over whatever you picked up at the end.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> You can actually get all or most of the fruit by doing the challenges on Tortimer Island and just going around collecting the fruit without completing the challenge. I forget which one, but some of the challenges carry over whatever you picked up at the end.


I got all the island fruit (lychee, durian, lemon, mango, banana, coconut) and besides that the only tour that has reg fruit is the labyrinth tour where you have to collect the fruit that Tortimer wants. as far as I'm aware you cannot bring fruit back from that tour. I could always give it a shot though.


----------



## deana (Jul 28, 2021)

My day off (yesterday) was not all that restful and now looking at my upcoming schedule I don't know how I'm going to survive


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

I wonder how people on the olden days survived since they didn't have refrigerators to store food in


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 28, 2021)

i've never made a quilt before but I would like to make one


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 28, 2021)

No album has more immaculate singles than Mariah Carey's Daydream

(I wonder how many times I've posted about that album)


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 29, 2021)

kikotoot said:


> No album has more immaculate singles than Mariah Carey's Daydream
> 
> (I wonder how many times I've posted about that album)



your post just made me listen to that album again, it's been a while. I love Mariah.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2021)

Update: Got sw5 now eventually, was actually in that part of town that had one of the stores that got it in stock. Bit pricey imho but, hey I'll probs only buy this and whichever pokemon later, so


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wonder how people on the olden days survived since they didn't have refrigerators to store food in


They had underground storage to keep things as cool and dry as it could, but also allowed a little bit of moisture through. Things still spoiled faster than they do now because of technology and overall the way perishables are now made. They also pickled, salted, and smoked a lot of stuff, as well as canned. The eating wasn't good, but it was either that or starve.

You also had ice-men, who would show up to your house with a giant block of ice. Sort of like how they used to have milk men. Someone I used to work for actually gave me one of the ice tongs that they had. It looked pretty cool, so I took it as a prop.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 29, 2021)

ya know that ache you get where its not like stabbing pain and its not stingy on the outside but it feels like something is being pushed on and you just feel uncomfortable


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 30, 2021)

Wow I have been so immersed in Stardew Valley lately, I forgot to check in the forums these past few days.

Also New Horizons is so dry and boring. Even with these new items all it takes is a day to get them all in grind and nothing new. No new events or anythin, so nothing to really keep me engaged.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 30, 2021)

These new site backgrounds are amazing! Saitama remined me this site exists and I realized I miss it so I guess I'm back from hiatus now.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2021)

I miss the ocean ..... I need to see her


----------



## Merielle (Jul 31, 2021)

I feel like I really ought to give some of Terry Pratchett's books a try, but my TBR list is already... quite something.


----------



## justina (Jul 31, 2021)

This company man. Canceling our bagels bc of covid. I’m so done with this pandemic


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 31, 2021)

I've been wanting to get fancy everyday lately, but the makeup process is so tedious.


----------



## Zane (Aug 1, 2021)

I think this could be the happiest point in my life so far, even though the world around me is currently a burning garbage pile


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 1, 2021)

justina said:


> This company man. Canceling our bagels bc of covid. I’m so done with this pandemic


Not the bagels!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2021



Zane said:


> I think this could be the happiest point in my life so far, even though the world around me is currently a burning garbage pile


Good to hear someone found their own happiness with current events as they are. Would it be rude to ask for more detail in a PM?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

Escort/keeping alive mission in games are the most annoying thing ever and shouldn't be a win condition.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 1, 2021)

Almost every day I learn about an animal species that has gone extinct or is on the verge of... and can't help but wonder when is going to be our turn, until Mother Earth is finally done with us.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 1, 2021)

I wish I could just be happy.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Update: Got sw5 now eventually, was actually in that part of town that had one of the stores that got it in stock. Bit pricey imho but, hey I'll probs only buy this and whichever pokemon later, so


Those are the only games that appeal to you..?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Those are the only games that appeal to you..?


Well, Splatoon 3 and the Arceus game are not out til next year more or less and games aren't something I spend on these days. Let's say I have more major interests. Something might come up before later this fall I don't say that but I don't game a whole lot these days and there are other stuff I'd rather spend money on.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2021)

^Yeah I know what you mean. I've actually become quite jaded w/ gaming myself and want to start doing other things as well(like draw).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^Yeah I know what you mean. I've actually become quite jaded w/ gaming myself and want to start doing other things as well(like draw).


Yeah and I think I got a bit tired from having Steam and the thousands of things there as well :3 Plus Switch/games are rather expensive like that, so yup.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 2, 2021)

thinking about rearranging my bedroom soon? maybe taking the bed out altogether for a craft space


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2021)

I forgot I was 27 lol.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 3, 2021)

hmm maybe I shouldn't have played these ones first


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2021)

@Princess Mipha I think I managed to place an order for the poster so hope they reply soon! 

Also hm, I wanna order this dress also but we'll see :3


----------



## King koopa (Aug 3, 2021)

I just found out @xara's profile pic is from a movie called suicide squad, not batman like I thought lol


----------



## Neb (Aug 4, 2021)

The anime community can be really unpleasant. I’ve gotten some grief for not liking Spirited Away and thinking that Konosuba is decent at best. There’s nothing wrong with either of these anime. They just weren’t my thing. Of course disagreeing means that means I have “terrible taste.” Can people just enjoy what they like and not get on other people’s backs for not feeling the same way?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

Ok better order that dress before bank holiday LoL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2021)

I love seeing back to school ads now cause it just reminds me that I'm not going back to school this year lol


----------



## justina (Aug 4, 2021)

With the prices Disney is charging for the 2 night starcruiser, they better have Mark Hamill himself greeting people


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm craving a peach mango cocktail.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 4, 2021)

Baby skunks are so cute but they smell so bad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

aaah so happy i got that poster, it's a beauty!!! 

also hope i get the dvd soon too :3


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow, I'm just about done with work and getting up ridiculously early five days a week.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2021)

Good god stfu mom!


----------



## Merielle (Aug 5, 2021)

I think I might have developed a sensitivity to non-whole wheat. ;; I've been tracking when I've been getting stomach discomfort and signs are pointing to that as the culprit.  Ah well, at least whole wheat's healthier anyway.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2021)

Stomache's been bothering me all day, not sure why...may have pulled a muscle.


----------



## oak (Aug 5, 2021)

I've watched a few olympic basketball games and all of the basketballs look like hot-crossed buns.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 5, 2021)

Think I'm going to save up and buy the Nintendo Switch OLED model when it comes out.  I play almost exclusively in handheld so the bigger screen would be a great thing.  And better battery life, because I have the original Switch that came out before the revision which added better battery life, so yeah I have to charge mine often currently.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 6, 2021)

I was towing a trailer for work today and honestly I have little experience with trailers, let alone having to reverse with them. When I got to the place I needed to go, another coworker was already there and backed the trailer for me. I got back later on and my manager asked if I reversed it. I said no, and he was like you need to practice and get the hang of it and if you don't practice you'll never get it, we'll take you out somewhere to practice. I was like bruh I can barely reverse park or parallel park I don't think I'll get the hang of it


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2021)

Netflix finally changed this screen it seems.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 6, 2021)

Neb said:


> The anime community can be really unpleasant. I’ve gotten some grief for not liking Spirited Away and thinking that Konosuba is decent at best. There’s nothing wrong with either of these anime. They just weren’t my thing. Of course disagreeing means that means I have “terrible taste.” Can people just enjoy what they like and not get on other people’s backs for not feeling the same way?


Is this twitter? I enjoy some things that wouldn't be popular here.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2021)

I love how easy you can tell a parent asking stuff because they are a parent and not genuinely asking because of honest interest, lol.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2021)

More uncomfortable dreams. *sigh*


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 6, 2021)

-snip-


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 6, 2021)

I wish when my mom asked me a stupid question that I could respond with a sarcastic remark (as is my default). But then she'd just get mad at me or not be able to tell I'm being sarcastic then lecture me about stupid thing she's asking about, which would just waste both of our times.

Like today I was prepping for a friend's party tomorrow and was wrapping the gifts. My mom came in (with that annoying parent knock) and asked if I was taking the price tags and labels off the gifts. I was so tempted to flat out say 'no', but then she would have lectured me about it.

The amount of times I hold back being sarcastic is alot actually.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 6, 2021)

The little Presidents Choice sweet potato veggie snaps are actually super yummy. Sometimes I can be a little skeptical of house brands (president's choice is Canadian I believe! I got mine from No Frills lol) but these are yummy so if any other Canadians see them on sale they might be worth a try. They're kind of like slightly sweeter tortilla's I feel like? Same sort of vibe but they have that sweet potato taste that tortilla chips don't have.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I wish when my mom asked me a stupid question that I could respond with a sarcastic remark (as is my default). But then she'd just get mad at me or not be able to tell I'm being sarcastic then lecture me about stupid thing she's asking about, which would just waste both of our times.
> 
> Like today I was prepping for a friend's party tomorrow and was wrapping the gifts. My mom came in (with that annoying parent knock) and asked if I was taking the price tags and labels off the gifts. I was so tempted to flat out say 'no', but then she would have lectured me about it.
> 
> The amount of times I hold back being sarcastic is alot actually.


I dunno how old your parents are but sounds like people 50-60 years of age would do cause I've definitely been in the same boat. Like a) let us have some privacy b) stop lecturing us and let us live life (tm) c) stop treating us with parental care when we are 30 lol...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2021)

ugh I love Bruce Hornsby lol

also I told my dad abt me getting a replacement top screen for my DSiXL and he was like "I'll just buy you the same console when I get paid again"... like bruh okay?? that's all it took?? I've been wanting to get this thing fixed for like 8 years lmao. 
(also I'm hesitant to let this one go bc it's the Super Mario Bros 25th ani edition and I love it sm, if I can get a new one with the same shell that works then hot diggity dawg)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2021)

i wanna get sushi but it's been pouring down all day like some heavenly creature peeing so i'm like **** it i'll have instant ramen lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 7, 2021)

I exercised today, for the first time in like a couple months!

I'm thinking of taking a break from gaming for about a week.  Just to focus more on the books I'm reading at the moment


----------



## deana (Aug 7, 2021)

My food is too spicy and I'm big baby who can't handle it


----------



## Madeline63 (Aug 7, 2021)

I wonder why the dude from gotye took his shirt off for "somebody that i used to know".


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I dunno how old your parents are but sounds like people 50-60 years of age would do cause I've definitely been in the same boat. Like a) let us have some privacy b) stop lecturing us and let us live life (tm) c) stop treating us with parental care when we are 30 lol...



Both of my parents are in their 40s, mom is 42 and dad is 45. Also I'm 22. But yeah about privacy I highly value mine, so it's very annoying when she knocks but doesn't even give me time to respond to say somethin. As she was coming in to I was listening to music and taking off my pants so I could try on some tights (I got distracted from gift wrapping). I barely had enough time to pause my music and pull back up my pants before she came in.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Both of my parents are in their 40s, mom is 42 and dad is 45. Also I'm 22. But yeah about privacy I highly value mine, so it's very annoying when she knocks but doesn't even give me time to respond to say somethin. As she was coming in to I was listening to music and taking off my pants so I could try on some tights (I got distracted from gift wrapping). I barely had enough time to pause my music and pull back up my pants before she came in.


Dang, but yeah they seem to have some screw loose, that sounds highly inappropriate. Parents need to step down and not thinking they are the royalty of the house, sigh.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2021)

I wish I had a mojito right now.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 8, 2021)

I wish I could stop overthinking, it's driving me insane right now.


----------



## maria110 (Aug 8, 2021)

I hope the 90 degree temps go away soon.  I'd love some 70s ish temps.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

I really really hate fall weather. At least turn winter so I can use my fancy coats :c


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2021)

Just found out the neighborhood cat I have been befriending and feeding was chased off by the neighborhood cat my dad has been befriending... I have words for him.


----------



## Aminata (Aug 8, 2021)

I feel stuck and attached to the games i played as a child... not bad i guess... 
I feel like someone is reading my mind


----------



## Neb (Aug 8, 2021)

The House In Fata Morgana soundtrack is so beautiful. I can listen to Cicio and Giselle on loop and still be relaxed.


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you Tokyo for hosting the Summer Olympics! To Paris 2024!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't know what I did wrong to have such a bad week


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 9, 2021)

Why do people never tell me things anymore? I feel like I'm being left out in the cold and it's not a good feeling as it makes me feel like I can't be trusted or something.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Thank you Tokyo for hosting the Summer Olympics! To Paris 2024!



I missed the closing ceremony but did watch some of the games. Overall it wasn't too bad considering the circumstances.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2021)

I hope these weeks will be okay, on the other hand you realized how much she forgot to tell us properly, lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 10, 2021)

“We’ll only contact applicants we want to interview” ok but it would be nice if you could email me to say you aren’t interested _so that I know_. The window of ~they might still email you!!~ is too big when there’s also the potential that employers are just... never going to contact you.


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2021)

been thinking about making an art thread. i’m definitely still learning, and i honestly don’t even create art often enough to really warrant making a thread for it, but it’s still been on my mind lol, especially now that i have art that i made for camp bell tree that i wasn’t able to submit.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just filled out an application for the vocational rehabilitation program.  Will turn it in tomorrow.  

Oh yeah, my care manager said her sister has a cat that's about to have kittens, she said I could have one!  I'm so excited, I have wanted another cat so badly since mine passed away a year and a half ago.  I miss having a kitty around so much


----------



## Merielle (Aug 10, 2021)

The Shaman King 2021 first opening and ending theme are super stuck in my head right now but I can't find either song on iTunes.  someone tell me they just haven't been released in digital format yet or something hhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2021)

cabin 3 is absolutely slaying rn

also can't afford dino plushies yet (I have a purchase lined up, I think, so I'll have 3 total) so in the meantime I'm chillin w this boy :3




he's one of those really big beanie babies and I've had him for like over a decade, one of my faves <33


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2021)

I want to buy a squishmallow, but there's nowhere to buy them here (



Just look at him!! I need him in my life


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2021)

^My sister has that exact one, still in wrap.

Anyways, I am happy! I JUST found out Axiom Verge 2 released today on the Switch! W00TTT!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2021)

took my dog out one last time to potty before bed and I saw at least 3 cicadas molting on the tree. terrifying stuff lmao.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 11, 2021)

I wnat to draw but I don't know what to draw


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wnat to draw but I don't know what to draw


Try and draw one of the mirrors like they have in the event and we'll try and guess who it is just for bragging rights


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)

I love how you can use the bee and fish reactions anywhere on the site.  Someone may wonder into the basement and look at a post with a bunch of bees and fish on it, and be like, “uh, what the heck is going on here?”  xD


----------



## deana (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm supposed to come up with a "long term goal" for a work thing but I hate trying to come up with goals. I come to work, you give me the money, why do I need goals


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2021)

took the dog out this morning and apparently the outside cat caught a mole and brought it to us lol


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2021)

A Dino react would be cool, in addition to the already added Clownfish and Bee react.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2021)

Love how these two books are impossible to find used...or new for that matter LOL.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2021)

The amount of support everyone has for each other on this forum is honestly amazing. I see some of the struggles people are dealing with and everyone responds so kindly. It’s rare to find that on social media, and it’s one of the reasons I prefer forums. I really like how this community feels like a group of friends that support each other. The support for when someone posts about what’s bothering them or if someone needs advice, the members are quick to come their support. It’s nice to see that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2021)

you can perform cpr to the beat of lemon demon’s two trucks


----------



## King koopa (Aug 12, 2021)

I wonder how long a person can go without sleep


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

^From personal experience, I can certainly tell you it's more than a week. I wouldn't advise it though...felt like I was going cuckoo! @0@


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

I've been for a day+ I do not recommend lol.

Also I really hope I find those two books soon, man.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I wonder how long a person can go without sleep



As far as I know, the Guinness record is on 11 days


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

In 11 days I'll be 33....clearly I'm an old fart, where's my mojito?!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

skribbl.io is way more hilarious than i remembered it to be. though those draw bots are ****ty


----------



## Merielle (Aug 13, 2021)

In both TBTWC and Camp Bell Tree, my team has chosen a frog-related theme.  I'm personally very fond of frogs—could this be destiny at play?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 13, 2021)

Absolutely obsessed with those star onesies for babies







I think it's Maggie Simpson's fault


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 13, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Absolutely obsessed with those star onesies for babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh  this is so cute I want one for me


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

I just found my old dsi and there were a bunch of flipnotes from like 2011-2012

I was a wierd kid


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

Stuck on Axiom Verge 2....*grumble, grumble*


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m about to sleep. Let’s see what I think about tonight before I fall asleep. I overthink things at night…


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

I really hate video walkthroughs. Also I should probably pick up sw5 again but that one roadblock mission is damn annoying. Or I'll just fail everything else and wait lol idk if that's even possible on that one though.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 14, 2021)

My cat is laying beside me on my bed and she never does that. I feel so special right now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2021)

Spoiler: sw5rant



okay so yeah i tried that chapter 6 roadblock thing.. nope and your partner is rather passive as well cause..large map and you can impossibly do all of them side/missions

also tried chapter 4 on mitsuhide's path... baby we were born to fail .. like how the hell is your army "weakened" and autofailing..? lol **** game



aaand i need to pester another store abt dvd stuff lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 15, 2021)

Do I buy the new Wandavision hoodie from the Disney store or not?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 15, 2021)

Crochet patterns look so intimidating compared to knitting


TalviSyreni said:


> Do I buy the new Wandavision hoodie from the Disney store or not?


Is it cute

If so yes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I just found my old dsi and there were a bunch of flipnotes from like 2011-2012
> 
> I was a wierd kid


bro flipnote studio was my life in 2011-2012 lol 

s2g that's where I improved my drawing skills, I'm reliving it now that I got a new DSiXL.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 15, 2021)

I want to learn to knit. I want to make a cardigan!!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bro flipnote studio was my life in 2011-2012 lol
> 
> s2g that's where I improved my drawing skills, I'm reliving it now that I got a new DSiXL.


Yep! Honestly I'm surprised my dsi still works after all these years, since it used to be my mom's before she gave it to me, then I got a 3ds in 2013
Honestly some of what I drew was pretty funny, as I drew a flipnote of mario jumping and I made a beat box to it, I need to figure out away to post it so you can see lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2021)

first day of school omg i’m so nervous


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 16, 2021)

syub said:


> first day of school omg i’m so nervous



Ahh I know I’m late to this but good luck Syub!! I hope your first day goes well


----------



## justina (Aug 16, 2021)

I swear TBT has some of the most creative artistic people ever, I love it


----------



## Merielle (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't understand why people are mad at some voice actor for voicing a villain in a game.  Is the argument here that villains shouldn't have voiced lines??  Or that stories somehow... shouldn't have villains??  I'm so confused. orz


----------



## Pig-Pen (Aug 16, 2021)

Summer break is never long enough


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

There's a big orb weaver spider hanging around outside one of our doors. It looks pretty cool, not poisonous and they're good to have(esp. in the garden). Just as long as it isn't in the house I'm okay w/ it!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 17, 2021)

Take time off this August I said, it would be relaxing I said... 

(My driveway along with the neighbours is being repaved due to a last minute cancellation and there's a lot of drilling and digging going on)


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 17, 2021)

oh boyyy I really am not ready for this semester to pick back up again at full force. This is gonna be a stressful few months.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2021)

Work asked me if I wanted to go full time (together with another co-worker) cause one of our superiors is going to another place/work for 3 months until next year and I never worked full time before so I said I wanted to think about it which he(another superior/vice-boss or whatever) understood... I really want to cause that'd make some **** easier but on the other hand I'd probably like to know exact hours and more so tasks tbf some are way more draining than other and I'd need extra breaks. He said I could do 80% as well but idk won't be much pay difference tbf if such.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 17, 2021)

i hate hearing the phrase "be comfortable with being alone, work on yourself and people will come to you"

like, i'm not allowed to want companionship aka one of the most basic human needs? emphasis on need?

and i'm expected to be friends with people that only want to be friends for what i can give them? b/c that's what i'm getting from this statement, that i should be happy that the only friends i can get are social parasites who will be there when they have something to gain but disappear the minute i need them. sounds awful, i'd rather stay alone than spend my time with """friends""" like that.

maybe i sound like a cynic, but i just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 17, 2021)

Huh, turns out school starts on the 30th for me yet it feels so close yet so far


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2021)

If you're about to be in college, do NOT make the mistake that I did. Reapply to FAFSA every academic year. 

I'm a sophomore now, and I did not reapply to FAFSA. I freaked the hell out because my billing statement for this semester was super high, and when I called financial aid, they said that they didn't have my FAFSA for this year. So they did not know about my eligibility for federal aid (grants, etc). I just applied to it. 

DON'T. BE. A DUMBASS LIKE ME.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2021)

I feel sorry for all the women in Afghanistan right now. Men there are *******s!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 17, 2021)

so uh the whole of NZ has gone into lockdown and it honestly couldn't have come at a better time for me lol. I've been doing this planting project for work that involves planting 4000+ plants on steep slopes and omg my whole body hurts so much. I rolled my ankle as well so it's extra sore than usual  but now we get 5 days rest lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2021)

Whoever wrote shows like _atypical, the big bang theory, _and others, please jump off a cliff.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 18, 2021)

I wish the covid delta variant didn't exist because I feel bad for unvaccinated people


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 19, 2021)

our bedroom in the place i live in overlooks this huge yard owned by a neighbor and they haven't cut the grass in a while so these "weeds" with the little white flowers have grown all over and the bees have been having a field day with it. Makes me feel bad that bees are missing out on so many potential food sources because people love having boring mowed lawns so much


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 19, 2021)

Cold sores are really annoying.


----------



## Neb (Aug 19, 2021)

There’s a nice coziness to seeing a familiar cityscape at night. For some reason playing games in urban settings enhances that feeling.


----------



## Paranoid (Aug 19, 2021)

I've logged on for the first time in years!


----------



## deana (Aug 19, 2021)

I somehow lost a tube of toothpaste, I've looked everywhere in the bathroom and it's not there. I must have taken it out of the bathroom but I have no idea why I would do that or where it could possibly be! 

I had other toothpaste that I could use thankfully but seriously how does someone lose toothpaste


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 19, 2021)

Even though I came back, it still feels weird. I want to let go about what has happened last year, but at the same time it haunts me.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 19, 2021)

i just love this forum emoji so much


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2021)

Damn it, I REALLY want to get the first boxed book set of The Wheel of Time series but pay day isn't 'til the end of the month!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2021)

Psydye said:


> but pay day isn't 'til the end of the month!


this so much, man put it earlier in month dumb people who decided it


----------



## justina (Aug 20, 2021)

Totally freaking out about this hurricane omg


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm trying to learn to knit and oof I am struggling  I just want to make a tiny pumpkin!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 20, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I'm trying to learn to knit and oof I am struggling  I just want to make a tiny pumpkin!!


Good luck!! I taught myself how to knit a couple years ago by watching YouTube tutorials. I had to replay like five second segments multiple times, but I eventually got the hang of it! I've picked up crochet recently, which I've seen some people say is easier for beginners to pick up? You can still make tiny pumpkins too!!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 20, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Good luck!! I taught myself how to knit a couple years ago by watching YouTube tutorials. I had to replay like five second segments multiple times, but I eventually got the hang of it! I've picked up crochet recently, which I've seen some people say is easier for beginners to pick up? You can still make tiny pumpkins too!!



Thank you!! I think I might be pulling to tightly? So when I’m trying to actually do the knitting motion it’s kind of a struggle  but I don’t know how to cast on evenly without them all being tight  I do have a crochet hook as well but!! I really want to figure out knitting so I can make cardigans one day.


----------



## deana (Aug 21, 2021)

deana said:


> I somehow lost a tube of toothpaste, I've looked everywhere in the bathroom and it's not there. I must have taken it out of the bathroom but I have no idea why I would do that or where it could possibly be!
> 
> I had other toothpaste that I could use thankfully but seriously how does someone lose toothpaste


The update that nobody was asking for 
Found the toothpaste. It somehow wound up in my boyfriends clothes and then he put it through the washing machine and discovered it when transferring clothes to the dryer. I am still in complete disbelief over how this happened.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 21, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Thank you!! I think I might be pulling to tightly? So when I’m trying to actually do the knitting motion it’s kind of a struggle  but I don’t know how to cast on evenly without them all being tight  I do have a crochet hook as well but!! I really want to figure out knitting so I can make cardigans one day.


Ah yeah that was my problem too when I first started out! It can take a while to get your tension the way you want it, but in the meantime try not pulling the yarn/holding it looser than you think you ought to! Your stitches should be able to move around pretty freely on your needles. 

Are there any cardigan patterns in mind you're interested in?


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 21, 2021)

The other day I found one out one of my window succulents was INFESTED with little bugs (aphids maybe? Idk) after I already had a problem with them infesting my other window plants Rinsing out the soil is one way to get rid of them, but there was faaaaaaaaar too many so I had to complelty repot and get rid of all the soil, just like last time. Seriously these suckers were falling out of the bottom of the pot and were crawling all up in the soil, there was so. Many.

Everytime I've had to do this I hose off as much soil as possible outside. FFDP's song _Burn_ plays throu my head but everytime they say burn I replace it with drown. Fits my mood, seeing those annoying bugs on MY plants? The audacity.

*The song has some choice curse words if you decide to look up an uncensored version


----------



## Beanz (Aug 21, 2021)

im debating with myself if i should TT or not. i restarted my island in the beginning of august and told myself at that this is going to be a no time travel island because TTing made me bored with the game to begin with but now it’s _reeeeallly_ tempting to TT because i want to use my new sanrio cards and my tangy amiibo card. my resident services will be closed tomorrow for the upgrade and won’t be open until monday.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> im debating with myself if i should TT or not. i restarted my island in the beginning of august and told myself at that this is going to be a no time travel island because TTing made me bored with the game to begin with but now it’s _reeeeallly_ tempting to TT because i want to use my new sanrio cards and my tangy amiibo card. my resident services will be closed tomorrow for the upgrade and won’t be open until monday.


You could TT real quick to get Resident Services to open, and then TT back as if nothing happened. There’s nothing wrong with moving things along quicker. Just don’t make a habit of it if you promised yourself it would be a no TT island. You don’t want it to go from a no TT island to a no TT island with a few exceptions, if you know what I mean.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 22, 2021)

i just watched this, and now i want a male lead version of the little mermaid


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 22, 2021)

This is my 600th post, congratulations to me!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 22, 2021)

Help I've fallen down the Etsy rabbit hole


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm 33 and the average human life expectancy is 70-80 yrs., I think. The grim reaper needs to hurry up, I'm sick of life.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2021)

I changed my icon to a bee (still need to draw a signature) but I didn't realize how tiny it was lol. It looks like a little speck against any thread I've commented in and against the wooden liner on the top of the site.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2021)

60s/70s male suits need to make a comeback, this overly slim fit fashion is horrible.


----------



## Neb (Aug 23, 2021)

Why does every studio have to make lousy reboots of every animated series ever made? After the atrocity that was The Last Airbender movie, Netflix is making a live action Avatar TV series too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Whoever wrote shows like _atypical, the big bang theory, _and others, please jump off a cliff.


yeah as soon as I read a brief description of the show Atypical I got so angry 
(also the movie Music by Sia is terrible as well)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah as soon as I read a brief description of the show Atypical I got so angry
> (also the movie Music by Sia is terrible as well)



Oh, that's not even the half of it.  My family is OBSESSED with the show and won't stop binge watching it.  What's worse is that they think this is an accurate portrayal of how people with autism behave.  Like, for real?  Nah, really?  For real?  Nah brah, nah.  Get out of here with that BS.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Oh, that's not even the half of it.  My family is OBSESSED with the show and won't stop binge watching it.  What's worse is that they think this is an accurate portrayal of how people with autism behave.  Like, for real?  Nah, really?  For real?  Nah brah, nah.  Get out of here with that BS.


ugh thats the worst. 
also hate when people get autism and ADHD confused, like yeah there are a lot of overlaps but they're absolutely not the same. my mom has ADHD for sure but she swears she is also autistic (which she's not) and because of that she thinks her experience is universal with mine (which makes no sense in any context). she's also one of those people who loves the big bang theory and has tried to get me to watch it on multiple occasions.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm going to the doctors next week to get tested for autism and I'm a bit nervous


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 23, 2021)

When someone clownfishes my post, I have to do a double take because I think it says “downvoted your post!”


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm going to the doctors next week to get tested for autism and I'm a bit nervous



Hey there, Koopa!  Just wanted to offer my support and say that it'll be okay.  I don't remember how the actual testing was for me (mainly because I was 10 and that was a LONG time ago), but I don't remember it being too bad.  It's actually how I found out I was mildly allergic to chocolate at the time as well, LOL.  I hope the process goes smoothly for you, my friend.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 23, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Hey there, Koopa!  Just wanted to offer my support and say that it'll be okay.  I don't remember how the actual testing was for me (mainly because I was 10 and that was a LONG time ago), but I don't remember it being too bad.  It's actually how I found out I was mildly allergic to chocolate at the time as well, LOL.  I hope the process goes smoothly for you, my friend.


Thanks! Hopefully it goes well, as I've been wanting to know if I have it or not since I have trouble giving eye contact and some people on the spectrum have that too


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah as soon as I read a brief description of the show Atypical I got so angry
> (also the movie Music by Sia is terrible as well)


Yes yes so much those kind of series suck balls and yeah Sia is eeh.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 23, 2021)

I need to crack my ankles


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2021)

couldn't care less about lil nas x lol


----------



## Beanz (Aug 23, 2021)

is tangy an orange or a lemon?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 23, 2021)

I am waiting for my pizza to be delivered.



ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> is tangy an orange or a lemon?


Tangy is an orange.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 24, 2021)

Extremely hyped about Psychonauts 2. Seems like everything about it screams creativity. Haven't been excited like this for a platformer since Super Mario Galaxy on Wii.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

A Puppers or Roary variation of the Mom’s Plush collectible would be amazing. We have the Pokéball, Moon Ball, and the Love Ball, so the different Mom’s Plush would be cool.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 24, 2021)

My neighbours are so loud in general, it feels like I'm live with them rather than just next-door to them.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 24, 2021)

How can work be both so boring and stressful?


----------



## King koopa (Aug 24, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> is tangy an orange or a lemon?


I always thought she was an orange


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2021)

I usually find myself changing avatars frequently but I just love this one so much, I'll prob keep it for a while


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

My mind from this darn riddle is _EVERYWHERE. _
The mountains are no joke, I swear.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I usually find myself changing avatars frequently but I just love this one so much, I'll prob keep it for a while



Same, I really love my current avatar as well, so I'll probably keep it for a good while as well (or at least until Camp TBT ends).


----------



## King koopa (Aug 25, 2021)

Almost forgot I have a flea, it will probably be useful for a spring lineup


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 25, 2021)

The Crystal Ballers flag...

Is that Katrina on it?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 25, 2021)

Zipper? I hardly know her!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 25, 2021)

my flatmates puppy makes the cutest little howls, growls and barks despite being a larger dog  it just warms my heart ❤ my parents dogs didn't make cute sounds like that, they were just noisy and annoying lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 25, 2021)

definitely going to buy a vintage TOMY Pokémon Poliwag figurine when I can afford it next. Thanks a lot, Camp Bell Tree 

also gonna get a Poliwrath!


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 25, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> definitely going to buy a vintage TOMY Pokémon Poliwag figurine when I can afford it next. Thanks a lot, Camp Bell Tree
> 
> also gonna get a Poliwrath!


Haha good taste. I've actually got both those guys


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 25, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Haha good taste. I've actually got both those guys


Oooo I'm jealous!! They look like they're in good condition too!


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 26, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Oooo I'm jealous!! They look like they're in good condition too!


They are, I think I got them from goodwill a while back.
I wish I still had more or the tomy figures I had when I was a kid.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 26, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> They are, I think I got them from goodwill a while back.
> I wish I still had more or the tomy figures I had when I was a kid.


Oh nice!! I've never tried Goodwill. TOMY pokemon figurines were my favorite thing when I was a kid, I had a nice collection but then when I was 11-12 i stupidly gave most of them to my younger cousins. Then in college I built my collection back up and now I have 100-200 figurines I think, but they're at my parents place right now  My goal is to one day have the entire first generation!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 26, 2021)

Procrastinating on work like I don’t have a tutee later  Just gonna wing it like always


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 26, 2021)

I sometimes wonder about the mistakes I made in my early life and how it affected me so much as a person.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2021)

Me: *looks up cheats and glitches, loves to glitch things and expoilt a game, using its loopholes and glitches to my advantage

I wonder why I'm like this

Dad: Did you know if you buy 990 catfish them sell them back 45 in-game minutes later, you'll never run out of money cause they sell for a stupid amount
(In regards to a Sims game we have on the Wii I think)

Also dad: *uses cheat codes in GTA for a jetpack and better weapons or cars
*uses cheat codes in other games
*pretty sure he's done something with cheating and cartridges

Hm, guess I know why I'm like this lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2021)

to whoever posted abt leftovers pizza should be eaten cold straight from the fridge: 110% agree!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 28, 2021)

This is really a random thought that came to mind… but if we had a salt collectible, we could have a row of salt and a row of squid eggs for the “Salty Splatoon lineup” 
I’m so lame.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)

My fingernails are already too long again.  How do they grow so fast?  Am I just that healthy?  Going to have to trim them again.  _sigh..._


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2021)

god bless old livejournals that still has their johnny's jr. mp3s still up <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 28, 2021)

This is an official Disney product?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2021)

^What the? That's just horrifying.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This is an official Disney product?


This is going to give me nightmares. Thank you for exposing me to that. 

I really want a milkshake.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 29, 2021)

It really bothers me when people always say they had "good experiences" but don't seem to acknowledge or act like others have bad experiences and then try to say how "oh they are just being full of themselves" It rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 29, 2021)

I think it's passing now thankfully, but I've been horrifically nauseous for the past hour or so and I have no idea why.  The only thing I've eaten today was leftovers from last night's dinner, and it didn't bother me last night.  I think I'm gonna take it really easy and eat bland today just to be extra safe.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 29, 2021)

Omg I am tired, I woke up so early today


----------



## Neb (Aug 30, 2021)

I really need to make more time during the day to read. Being surrounded by electronics distracts me, so I typically read outside the apartment. Maybe I should spend more time in the complex’s lounge.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2021)

Lmao at people throwing a hiss fit at articles covering Japanese society and/or Johnny's Entertainment/pop culture because they obviously know nothing about either, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2021)

What is up with random people joining the forums, following me, and then logging off?


----------



## Neb (Aug 30, 2021)

The outline of my coming of age novel is going well. Thinking of characters is probably my favorite part of the writing process so far.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 30, 2021)

I wish the regular sized new 3DS’ had been brought to North America properly. I want cute face plates


----------



## justina (Aug 31, 2021)

Why is buying a car so stressful


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 1, 2021)

Wow I'm dumb, I got an oarfish head collectable but cause it was hidden and I hadn't looked in my inventory till just now I never noticed it. I thought the alert for an event reward was like points or tokens or somethin, I couldn't figure out what it was for. I've had it since yesterday too lol

But yay! I thought the oarfish was super cool but didn't think I'd have a chance to get one, with how little I played Go Fish.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2021)

For some reason I’m getting the itch to play Pokémon SoulSilver again. The only problem is that I no longer have a 3DS or SoulSilver. I guess I’ll just wait for the inevitable Johto remakes. (They remade Kanto, Hoenn, and Sinnoh so far) 

WHERE IS JOHTO?


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 2, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> For some reason I’m getting the itch to play Pokémon SoulSilver again. The only problem is that I no longer have a 3DS or SoulSilver. I guess I’ll just wait for the inevitable Johto remakes. (They remade Kanto, Hoenn, and Sinnoh so far)
> 
> WHERE IS JOHTO?


soulsilver was the remake


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 2, 2021)

been thinking about selling my loveball recently just bc I feel someone else would appreciate it / value it more than me. it's so cute & pretty but I think someone else would _actually_ be able to make a better lineup with it? idk it always just sits at the end of my lineup


----------



## oak (Sep 2, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> been thinking about selling my loveball recently just bc I feel someone else would appreciate it / value it more than me. it's so cute & pretty but I think someone else would _actually_ be able to make a better lineup with it? idk it always just sits at the end of my lineup


If you're looking for someone who would really appreciate it and not sell it, I would check out @Peach_Jam  's thread and profile. Obviously it's up to you, just throwing it out there!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 2, 2021)

oak said:


> If you're looking for someone who would really appreciate it and not sell it, I would check out @Peach_Jam  's thread and profile. Obviously it's up to you, just throwing it out there!


yes I had planned to sell it to her she messaged me a long time ago asking for it! I just wasn't sure if I was committed yet haha


----------



## oak (Sep 2, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> yes I had planned to sell it to her she messaged me a long time ago asking for it! I just wasn't sure if I was committed yet haha


Fair enough, I have a hard timing letting go of my collectables. I meant no pressure, good luck on your decision!


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 2, 2021)

These new collectibles are so much fun!! I keep switching around my lineup because I have so many possibilities now


----------



## oak (Sep 2, 2021)

Some neighbourhood animal ate a couple peppers off my hot pepper plant. I think it was a raccoon cause I saw it last night hanging out in the yard. God raccoons are so cute. Eat as many peppers as you like darling. I wish I could pick up the raccoons but they spicy as heck.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2021)

Might just get an Android phone next for the simple purpose of having a proper alarm widget, all iOS free ones are basically ad-heavy af which annoys me cause iOS 14 removed that one useful widget with alarms (coming next).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2021)

oak said:


> Some neighbourhood animal ate a couple peppers off my hot pepper plant. I think it was a raccoon cause I saw it last night hanging out in the yard. God raccoons are so cute. Eat as many peppers as you like darling. I wish I could pick up the raccoons but they spicy as heck.


I absolutely adore raccoons, they're one of my favorite animals. but I've only had one interaction with one and she wasn't fond of me, so now I prefer to just watch their cuteness from a distance.


I made some berry cherry kool-aid earlier and it was kinda dark red, but I wanted it to be purple so I added a few drops of blue food coloring to it. now I have black kool-aid lmao.


----------



## Neb (Sep 2, 2021)

Caffeine is weird. I was wide awake this afternoon and now I’m just exhausted.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 2, 2021)

cutting your own hair is hard lmao. ive done my partners a few times and i find the clips easy to use, but i want my hair a little longer on the top than the clips afford so im having to use a comb and scissors and its difficult. i need to take at least another inch off the top but im tired now lol i guess this is why people pay for haircuts


----------



## Merielle (Sep 3, 2021)

I didn't realize "Regency" was the name of a studio and briefly thought that Markiplier was going to be starring in a Regency-era period drama.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 3, 2021)

I want a new Starfy game pls


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 3, 2021)

I started up a replay of Twilight Princess and have only just now realized, in the year 2021, that the stuff on the mayor's face isn't like, a septum piercing made out of horns, but just a mustache stylized to look like horns

I'm still shook


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2021)

Metroid Dread comes out in a little over a month now.....HYPE!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2021)

TIL ragweed causes autumn pollen, damn...


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 4, 2021)

i should be asleep @_@


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2021)

low-key want today to be a "take time away from your phone" day. disconnect and reconnect. I just want to watch movies and play AC and color and draw. maybe even take my dog for a walk, it's been nice and cool outside the last few mornings.

it's gonna be hard to not check on here often lol


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 4, 2021)

I hope we could still be friends


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 4, 2021)

I want a poptart egg  hopefully they’re not too tricky to come across and I’ll have to start saving my bells!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 4, 2021)

My hands are (figuratively) itching to get a new keyboard. I've saved enough from my part-time this month to get a keyboard + mouse for my laptop and ipad so I'm excited about that ; ;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 4, 2021)

I need to change my aesthetic away from Camp aesthetic now that its ended, but I have no idea what to change it to lol


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2021)

My former best friend of four years that ghosted me literally just messaged me and I’m reluctant to read the message. I really don’t know what happened, but the message out of nowhere is kind of confusing. I might sleep soon and read it tomorrow.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 5, 2021)

obligatory fathers day post for those who are celebrating fathers day this weekend


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> obligatory fathers day post for those who are celebrating fathers day this weekend



I'm guessing Father's Day is celebrated on a different day in NZ?  Considering the US already celebrated it months ago, lol...


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2021)

i wish i was more outgoing


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

its 1 am and im hungry


----------



## Neb (Sep 5, 2021)

Joining a college’s Discord server is the weirdest feeling. The future is now…


----------



## King koopa (Sep 5, 2021)

I want a mocha frappe but it's almost 2am and I don't want to wake anyone up


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 5, 2021)

Gon said:


> I'm guessing Father's Day is celebrated on a different day in NZ?  Considering the US already celebrated it months ago, lol...


Yeah it is haha. Mothers day is around the same time for both, but for some reason our fathers day is much later in the year.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

^yep those days are entirely different days where i live too xD


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm both feeling sick and craving McDonalds fries at the same time.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

Found a signed uchiwa from KAT-TUN Jr. days that I probably shouldn't buy, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

guys, gals, and non-binary pals:







kthxbye.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2021)

Sick and tired of people giving me an attitude over EVERYTHING! Criticize this, criticize that...god damn!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2021)

only thing stinking being home sick is that the radio playing those new ABBA songs literally every hour and it's rather tiresome, I don't even like ABBA lol.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> guys, gals, and non-binary pals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel attacked.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2021)

Chris said:


> I feel attacked.



 Nothing personal, I just can't stand that hairstyle on like 99% of the people who wear it. I haven't seen anyone looking good...might be because it's the #1 hipster style here lol.


----------



## oak (Sep 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Nothing personal, I just can't stand that hairstyle on like 99% of the people who wear it. I haven't seen anyone looking good...might be because it's the #1 hipster style here lol.


Do hipster even still exist? I thought that fashion style went out years ago.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 6, 2021)

Okay Mother Nature, it's September which means it's time for cooler weather, not a mini heatwave thank you!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2021)

oak said:


> Do hipster even still exist? I thought that fashion style went out years ago.


Oh no, fully alive, especially those hipster males taking media studies here haha. And the occasional people who work with construction too.


----------



## oak (Sep 6, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Oh no, fully alive, especially those hipster males taking media studies here haha. And the occasional people who work with construction too.


That makes sense, I probably haven't been paying good enough attention haha. Or the hipsters split up into sub categories? Dun dun dun


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

The site banner at the top feels naked without the campfire and cabin representatives.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2021)

i should do art commissions, im tired of being broke


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

oak said:


> That makes sense, I probably haven't been paying good enough attention haha. Or the hipsters split up into sub categories? Dun dun dun


Yeah, I mean we have those beard wannabe-vikings and then those thin media students so definitely subgroups


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 7, 2021)

I’m really going to miss the little bee reaction


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

Politoed is the perfect emotional support Pokémon. When you’re depressed, he’s there with you, clapping. That smile.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 8, 2021)

I got a Thornyan without having to fuse the the story Jibanyan.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 8, 2021)

being a tutor rubbed off of me bc now i sound like im tutoring during group discussions & i think i sound obnoxious


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2021)

Currently on chapter 7 of the first book of The Wheel of Time series, The Eye of the World. Really enjoying it so far!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 8, 2021)

Whenever there is a Thunderstorm, I get very anxious and when its above me or its about to come to my area I have to unplug everything. My PC died in 2010 when a Lighting strike from the Thunderstorm struck my home and it damaged my PC and it was dead. So to this day I make sure and unplug everything just so they don't get harmed by lighting.


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2021)

i wish spring sakuras were more commonly sold ;v; i'd love to have 2 go after my 2021 eggs in my lineup D:

like this ahhh


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 9, 2021)

someone told me lasagna is meat cake and idk how I feel about that


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2021)

Homestuck is awesome


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2021)

The sunset banner is so pretty!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2021)

sleeping on the bed sideways hits different


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 9, 2021)

Do I want to save TBT for collectibles... or buy more art.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2021)

I love night time. It’s always peaceful.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2021)

i know this is so common and cheesy and cringey but omg omg star-crossed lovers who are enemies who absolutely cannot switch sides and have no choice but to fight to death, and then they both die and meet in another life yes this is a fanfic idea i will never publish



Spoiler: pls i need to let this out of my system, ur free to not read



They both lay on the snowy forest floor, the flurry of white unable to cover the seeping pool of crimson underneath their bodies.

He looked at her with light faltering from his eyes. She was beautiful even through blurred vision; not even the clouds of the winter could shadow the brilliance of her sunlight-colored eyes and hair.

"Hey," he finally said after a moment, extending a weak hand and brushing some of her hair out of her face.

"H-hey," she replied weakly, trying to plaster the best smile she could. Her eyes were narrowed and dull, but nonetheless he thought they were golden.

He returned the weak smile, knowing he had not much of him left. "I'm glad our paths crossed, even if it came to this."

A tear rushed from her eye to her nose; she was always a bit of a crybaby to him. "...Me too."

_God..._

She reached out to his hand on her cheek and gave it a light squeeze before intertwining their fingers. He returned the squeeze and nuzzled as closely to her as his energy still could.

_If you're out there--_

The cold snow continued to fall, slowly covering the two of them in beautiful white specks. Despite the cold, they felt warm in that specific moment, body heat exchanged with whispered words before their end.

_Please..._

"I wish..." he said very softly, only loud enough to reach her ears. He closed his eyes and thought of his wish, and she closed her eyes to hear his voice one last time.

And without a noise, they had gone silently into the winter night, wrapped in each other's faded warmth.

_Maybe in another life we can meet again._


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2021)

Just gonna casually drop this selfie here to see how long it takes sheilaa to find it and roll her eyes at my hair. 


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2021)

I did not know Toshiro Mifune was from the UK, but then I never studied his ancestry closely. Lol. ^

Also managed to find that magazine issue I wanted, praying I'll win the auction for it. Took me sometime cause it only existed as one lot with some cutouts and one with only showing the magazine with the cover but I eventually found it, whew.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2021)

I've been using mousse in my hair as of late but it doesn't hold very long, might start using a lightweight hair gel instead.

also glad to hear my mom doesn't trust walmart anymore lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I did not know Toshiro Mifune was from the UK, but then I never studied his ancestry closely. Lol. ^


Cannot determine if that was flattery or an insult. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been using mousse in my hair as of late but it doesn't hold very long, might start using a lightweight hair gel instead.


What sort of effect are you trying to achieve?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2021)

Chris said:


> What sort of effect are you trying to achieve?


kind of a wet/messy look, I'm able to pull it off with mousse for a few hours but then it dries and my hair gets all fluffy again. I'm wondering if hair gel would hold the look longer.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 10, 2021)

I’m going to try and sew a princess seam bodice today! Altering the size is throwing me off since the bodice is so curvy but fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2021)

my retirement house:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 10, 2021)

jiny said:


> i wish spring sakuras were more commonly sold ;v; i'd love to have 2 go after my 2021 eggs in my lineup D:
> 
> like this ahhh





-Lumi- said:


> Do I want to save TBT for collectibles... or buy more art.


I have some extra yellow candy if you want.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2021)

If time travel was invented, how long until someone feeds Adam and Eve a sour patch kid and we all cease to exist?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2021)

Chris said:


> Cannot determine if that was flattery or an insult.


Well he is one of my fave actors, so


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 11, 2021)

I want tacos


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 11, 2021)

The tokens, points and cabins have all disappeared and it's causing the forums to look very strange to me, lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2021)

I literally just noticed the cabin teams have disappeared from our usernames. We still have the dino, bee, and clownfish reacts though.


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2021)

no more poliwags under my name omg crying now


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

_me sitting here glad that it's gone because it doesn't match my current aesthetic, lmao_


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

^and they actually removed the long currency sidebar xD

also i hope my new id card that i will go to make tomorrow will be done before 28th like, sheesh blame it all on covid-19 for making slow process excuses. come on it's been a year, do you ship them from India or?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 12, 2021)

My mom has told me (on multiple occasions) that she loves my dad, but she would leave him for Kermit the Frog in an instant.  There's possibly an alternate universe out there somewhere where Kermit is my step-dad.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

Me: Let's charge and possibly add/remove music to my mp3 player.
Also me: Forgets about it 99% of the time.

I'm old


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m kind of bummed Baldo seems to be kind of a flop. I was looking forward to it but the few reviews I’ve watched haven’t been very impressed


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 12, 2021)

heavily anxious about the exam later but mmmm im going to treat myself to writing afterwards, i have a lot of pent-up energy this weekend from having too many ideas to write about but not enough time to do so


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2021)

I actually managed to get both Metroid: Samus Returns and Metroid Prime to run on my computer via emulators! The latter's slightly choppy at times but VERY playable! I am happy


----------



## Beanz (Sep 13, 2021)

just thinking about the bubble yum duck


----------



## oak (Sep 13, 2021)

Waiting in line to vote early for the election. Now to stress for a week until the results are announced.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm considering filling out an application to work at the local public library, or at least expressing general interest in case they're not currently accepting any new applications. besides my internship with a local symphony that's the only work I think I could do without having incessant anxiety. I worked at the library on my old college campus for 4 years and loved it.

also praying I don't get super tired halfway through the day tomorrow, I hate to say this but I might be chugging coffee for lunch lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

i was wanting to trade one of my dinos for a sheep plush but then i made the realization it wouldn’t work in my lineup and now i is sad


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2021)

I was so tired when I was logging back into the site just now that I almost entered "Dilweed" as my username instead of "Diluc".


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm not even trying to listen to the neighbors across the alley, but more than one person has been telling a kid to put away the peanut butter since the kid got it out, for like 10 min.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2021)

My bank account is just an intermediary between my paychecks and me buying random things on Etsy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ve been unusually upbeat and happy recently, and don’t really know why?? Not that it’s a bad thing but I’m just confused??


----------



## Neb (Sep 15, 2021)

Traveling really makes you lose weight. I just walked 5 miles from walking around the city alone.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 15, 2021)

oh look at that my depression came back
this'll be a nice ride


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Sep 15, 2021)

is it a good idea to 3d model with fourier series.


----------



## vixened (Sep 15, 2021)

space jam is an isekai


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 15, 2021)

i need to study but im too lazy to get up. at this rate i'm just going to wake up early idk
also i cant believe i had to sit through 5 and a half hours of lecture earlier (not that i was attentive the whole time). today was just exhausting


----------



## Madeline63 (Sep 15, 2021)

Blisters are more enjoyable than painful.


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2021)

i wish i had tbt friends ;v;


----------



## Merielle (Sep 15, 2021)

Thinking I _miiiight_ enter the Pokemon TCG Illustration Contest when it opens in mid-October... there's probably going to be a ton of really talented competition and I doubt I'll win, but it sounds like fun and it's probably worth the shot at least. (´｡･v･｡｀)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2021)

You can buy things the TSA confiscated on eBay?


----------



## Beanz (Sep 16, 2021)

does anyone actually enjoy cantaloupe? imo it’s the worst fruit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2021)

I haven't played with anyone on New Horizons in _months_ and yet somehow I just had Pippy move into my one open spot cause she was voided from someone else's town.

so basically she was hanging out in my void for like 6 months lol. I should ask her what it's like to live in purgatory for that long.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 16, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You can buy things the TSA confiscated on eBay?


WAIT huhh???
 update: lmao I just looked it up and they do auctions for confiscated items too why


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I haven't played with anyone on New Horizons in _months_ and yet somehow I just had Pippy move into my one open spot cause she was voided from someone else's town.
> 
> so basically she was hanging out in my void for like 6 months lol. I should ask her what it's like to live in purgatory for that long.


Yeah I had that stuff with some villager way back, really annoying. Void sure sucks in NH.

Also very amused they still don't have a clear line on when to test for covid-19 if you would need it.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2021



Reginald Fairfield said:


> You can buy things the TSA confiscated on eBay?


Lmao just a bunch of knives..lowkey wished it'd be more juicy haha


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You can buy things the TSA confiscated on eBay?


You? Can??? Is this something the agents put up themselves on the dl or is it actually like TSA-sponsored

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2021



Alienfish said:


> Lmao just a bunch of knives..lowkey wished it'd be more juicy haha


You have to be quick to get the good stuff


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2021)

is it just me or does the forum look brighter


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2021)

jiny said:


> is it just me or does the forum look brighter



Seasonal theme change I believe.  It's looking a lot more like autumn/fall...


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2021)

tfw you‘re almost to the end of a song in a rhythm game without misses but bc you’re so nervous you suddenly mess up :’)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2021)

Thinking about making a team for Pokemon Doubles just gives me a massive headache. I don't even know where to begin or if I even want to begin. Might just stick with singles since I've made my team for it already.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

I heard they want to remove the recommendation for fully vaccinated so they don't have to test themselves just for the slightest whiff... I mean that's a good one I think, I think a lot of testing/tracing are just faff if you are fully vaccinated and know your body, the symptoms are definitely not the same.

I feel also a lot of countries earns a lot of money on forcing people it and basically taking money from you if you are sick and also time since it takes times to get answers.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2021)

I came up with a stupid joke and now you all have to hear it.

What do you call a lovesick couple that loves Dubstep?

...

Wubby Dubby.


----------



## justina (Sep 17, 2021)

I seriously hope that Gabby girl is ok, I keep thinking about her and hope she’s somewhere safe but I sadly don’t think so


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 17, 2021)

Gen 4 of Pokémon is by far my favourite (the original, NOT the remakes). One of the novelties that I enjoyed the most was the *gender differences*! So, even if I don't play anymore, I'm still hoping that some day I'll see this in a future generation  Because dreaming is free and all that.


 

This only an example, there are other pkmn I'd like to see gender differences from.


----------



## oak (Sep 17, 2021)

Wearing jeans with a jean jacket today. Maybe I should have picked a different jacket cause now I gotta rock this canadian tuxedo all day.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 17, 2021)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CTHgPI2Ayyb/
 watching Gengar punch the Ditto has been cracking me up for no good reason; this account's gifs are fantastic


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 17, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


what did i just watch helpellekdejow
i cant unsee that it will forever live rent free in my head thank you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Gen 4 of Pokémon is by far my favourite (the original, NOT the remakes). One of the novelties that I enjoyed the most was the *gender differences*! So, even if I don't play anymore, I'm still hoping that some day I'll see this in a future generation  Because dreaming is free and all that.
> 
> View attachment 400286 View attachment 400287
> 
> This only an example, there are other pkmn I'd like to see gender differences from.


let's please not have a repeat of this lmao:




(lowkey wish machamp had a gender diff tho)



I was gonna plot reset for Static to move into my NL town and when I logged in w a new player he already plopped his house down  I mean ig it's not in a bad spot, just not ideal lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 17, 2021)

I can only be patient up until I have to go to bed. I learned the hard way of not being patient last year and that made me become a bad person.. So yeah patience is important.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2021)

I should put this makeup on every football game, its too good not to pass up
(I put scenemo 2008 raccoon eye makeup on my face since our marching band show is emo)


----------



## Neb (Sep 18, 2021)

It’s easy to take for granted how much communities and multiplayer enhance video games. Imagine playing a game like Animal Crossing or Pokémon without the social element. It just wouldn’t be the same…


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> let's please not have a repeat of this lmao:
> View attachment 400309


Lmao I was not aware of this but... I like it. Nice.. parts.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2021)

Multiple people on TBT have their profile pic set to Kokomi and I think that's beautiful


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2021)

Texted my manager that I could come in tomorrow if she still needs me to and now I'm just sitting around like this waiting for her response


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2021)

I now want a sewing machine for christmas. im making a little scarf/bandana for my fox and I wish I could sew the seam, I coild possibly do it by hand but that could take hours. it would take like 45 seconds if I had a sewing machine. maybe some day!

tbh ive been wanting to learn to sew anyways, seems like something I would actually enjoy doing.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 18, 2021)

mint choco chip


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 18, 2021)

I love squirrels


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2021)

my wild streak continues! I'm not tired of my new plushies but there was _one last webkinz_ I had to add to my collection, one that i almost forgot about. the bengal tiger!



tigers are my favorite big cat and after seeing how adorable my spotted leopard is I was reminded of it, so I found one pretty cheap on Mercari! I don't think there are any others that I really want (at least for now) so this guy will be the last one for a while! then I'll just sit and enjoy them all


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2021)

Now that I'm thinking about resetting my island, that one fear of mine seems like it's about to come true: getting bored or even tired of Animal Crossing. It wasn't supposed to be this stressful, but it really is, the layout-planning, the bells-earning. Sigh.

And so, I've began to move onto other new games like Pokémon Sword and Shield, or just returning to my original hobby, binge-watching TV. Will Orius abandon Animal Crossing entirely in a mere week or two, especially just having bought New Leaf? We shall see, we shall see.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 19, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I love squirrels
> -snip-



*SCHADENFREUDE.*
Look it up, please. And then watch the clip. And let me know if you feel as terrible a person as I am right now.
So sorry for the turtle, really... but I laughed. I'll probably burn in Hell


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> *SCHADENFREUDE.*
> Look it up, please. And then watch the clip. And let me know if you feel as terrible a person as I am right now.
> So sorry for the turtle, really... but I laughed. I'll probably burn in Hell
> 
> View attachment 400479


Looool I love those smol turtle gifs and clips. I love turtles too and those are adorkable.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 19, 2021)

Saylor said:


> mint choco chip


The best flavor


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> The best flavor


Taste!!! 

I really want this game but if I buy it I don't know if I can be trusted to actually play it


----------



## Merielle (Sep 19, 2021)

I've started receiving some sort of monthly dance magazine (I've literally never done dance of any kind), and a twice-weekly cooking magazine...?  I suspect this may be my grandmother's doing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm thinking about taking on a kind of Inktober challenge where I do a drawing every day during the month of October (except they won't be ink drawings, they'll be digital). I really want to practice but I haven't been able to get myself to draw because of depression (just general lack of interest, ironically) and I think this might be a good way to do it. my executive dysfunction has also been getting in the way, since drawing digitally requires me to have a charged tablet, a stylus that works, and some free/quiet time which is kinda rare for me.

maybe if I can get someone to do it with me I'll be more likely to stick to it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 19, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> *SCHADENFREUDE.*
> Look it up, please. And then watch the clip. And let me know if you feel as terrible a person as I am right now.
> So sorry for the turtle, really... but I laughed. I'll probably burn in Hell
> 
> View attachment 400479


My client has a tortoise that likes to do stuff like that. Not easy being a turtle lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2021)

my rose quartz necklace finally shipped out im so excited to start wearing it ahhh it’s so pretty it’s literally in the shape of a heart


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 19, 2021)

I really hope that something that is being delayed isn't going to be lost again. I've had nothing but bad luck with ordering stuff online as of late. I made sure never to order from any place that deals with FedEx because it's just been a headache trying to get either the seller or delivery company to own up to lost packages. Like they just want to keep passing the buck.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2021)

On chapter 33 of The Eye of the World now. Let Thom be alright!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2021)

Would be nice if could get my package as well soon, *snort*.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2021)

Going to be taking another hiatus or semi-hiatus from this site at some point soon.  I can't say when it will be or for how long it will be, but it'll probably be either this year or next year whenever Jhine7 passes me in post count.  I no longer have much reason to be here still, and this is kind of long overdue for me.  Just like I took a three year hiatus two years after NL had been out, I'll do the same for NH.  New Horizons also isn't giving us any worthwhile updates, and I don't plan on resetting my island, so that's another reason to leave.  Finally, I just need time to work on myself again and to prove to myself that I don't have to be active here.  My overall activity has already declined since a year or two ago, and expect it to decline even further within the coming months.  I'll set my user title to inactive whenever I leave so people know I'm not active anymore.  As for how long it could be, it could end up being three years again, maybe even longer.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 20, 2021)

Diluc said:


> Going to be taking another hiatus or semi-hiatus from this site at some point soon.  I can't say when it will be or for how long it will be, but it'll probably be either this year or next year whenever Jhine7 passes me in post count.  I no longer have much reason to be here still, and this is kind of long overdue for me.  Just like I took a three year hiatus two years after NL had been out, I'll do the same for NH.  New Horizons also isn't giving us any worthwhile updates, and I don't plan on resetting my island, so that's another reason to leave.  Finally, I just need time to work on myself again and to prove to myself that I don't have to be active here.  My overall activity has already declined since a year or two ago, and expect it to decline even further within the coming months.  I'll set my user title to inactive whenever I leave so people know I'm not active anymore.  As for how long it could be, it could end up being three years again, maybe even longer.


Sorry you're leaving dude, I've been thinking about taking a small hiatus too, maybe like a week long, and I barely play animal crossing anymore. I'm just taking a hiatus so I can relax a bit and not feel forced to get online. Hopefully you have a good break!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 20, 2021)

How come doctors are able to prescribe glasses for babies that can’t speak, but adults have to answer questions?

Sometimes I just don’t know which image is clearer, A, or B? I don’t know 
Can’t they just use their magic eye machine on me?


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2021)

I’ve been using visual novels instead of books to help me fall asleep. The slow pace many of those games have make it surprisingly effective. Of course I plan on reading more during the day. Otherwise I’d lose precious reading time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 21, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> You? Can??? Is this something the agents put up themselves on the dl or is it actually like TSA-sponsored
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2021
> 
> ...


I don't know. I just saw a youtube vid title that said something like "
I bought box of TSA Confiscated Pocket Knives from Ebay".

Just typing is TSA on ebay turns up a lot of knife lots.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2021)

Where can I find these job applications that say “Are you willing to relocate?”  Cause I’d actually check YES.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2021)

Okay, wow so censoring has found its way to re-publishing old books here now. Like.. stop censoring history and it's a book for adults so hopefully they could have been critical enough *rolls eyes*


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2021)

^I've always hated censorship.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 21, 2021)

I've been thinking about getting back into writing lately.
I use to write a lot before I stopped.


----------



## Cwynne (Sep 21, 2021)

me randomly showing back up on here every 6-12 months


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m _really _tempted to buy Colors Live for the Switch once I get my stipend… Maybe it’ll encourage me to finally practice art.


----------



## oak (Sep 22, 2021)

I was waiting in-line inside the Tim Horton's and I see a girl my age playing ACNH on her switch. I was so tempted to say something but I also didn't want to intrude her bubble.


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2021)

The google page is sooooo cute today


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2021)

i was looking through my ipad gallery today and realized i took some photos of kokomi LOL i still cant believe she's on my team, she's so pretty im going to cry i love her so much

also torn rn whether to spend in genshin or use the money to buy resin keycaps. maybe both if i get my pay and/or stipend within the next month idk


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

I keep having flashbacks to my past that aren't bad memories, but it makes me sad because i miss a lot of things there.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2021)

posting just for the sake of having something to type so i can see my keyboard light up while typing. ok thats it thanks


----------



## jiny (Sep 23, 2021)

i have a job interview tomorrow lolzzz so nervous


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 23, 2021)

been thinking about how much I've changed as a person in the last 5 years. It's really weird idk.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 23, 2021)

i'm rly lucky to have such nice friends but it won't stop me from wanting to bawl


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2021)

_Supernatural_ season 2 is _really_ good. Better than the first.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2021)

They just keep ****ing up the public transport tickets here, huh...


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2021)

There's that fatigue setting in, my weariness of Animal Crossing. In spite of having easy access to bells now, the routine of hard work from decorating and realigning buildings is starting to leave me bored, if it hasn't already. I'm not one for routines as they make me bored easily, so it's no surprise there.

Such a shame. I'll try to play it some more... but I fear that all my money spent on the game would pretty soon be a waste as I move onto something else.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2021)

my dad told me this morning that my brother is going on two different dates witg two different people on Saturday or smth. at least he's doing better than I am. pretty positive I'm a bit too eccentric for most people and they would prob ditch me after the first date. yeet.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm out of lucky
someone is giving Raymond but i can't have him because i was unable to buy my switch yet


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 23, 2021)

Brewster is on the banner.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Caught a house centipede in the bathroom. Let it outside. Why are those things so damn creepy??


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2021)

Why is food so damn expensive, they should pay us extra for that :F


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 24, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Caught a house centipede in the bathroom. Let it outside. Why are those things so damn creepy??


My first year of uni I lived in a dorm, and oml these things were everywhere! Once I got up at 5am to study, heard & saw a massive one literally thump across my floor and into the vent. They're so fast and spooky. Kudos for letting them outside instead of killing them though!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

Spoiler: help









there literally is no reason dont ask me I have no idea what this is


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 24, 2021)

I called 8 bingo games today.  I was very nervous but it went well.  And my self-care group went well too, we made worry dolls


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> Spoiler: help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401139


Okay now that is a crime against humanity if ever there was one!


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Okay now that is a crime against humanity if ever there was one!


It's like what would happen if the movie studio decided to further distort Sonic's face instead of listening to the fans. No offense to the person behind the standee; I'm sure she's a very nice fellow.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 24, 2021)

This guy is now Shang-chi for the Marvel franchise. Good for him!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2021)

Not a Mountain Dew candle...


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Not a Mountain Dew candle...


Not me wanting the Dr Pepper one


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Not a Mountain Dew candle...


Make it Baja Blast, Voltage or Major Melon and we have a deal.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Okay now that is a crime against humanity if ever there was one!


yeah definitelyy. I saw it and i was laughing but also scared. imagine seeing a child actually running around like that at halloween. spooky



OriusPrime said:


> It's like what would happen if the movie studio decided to further distort Sonic's face instead of listening to the fans. No offense to the person behind the standee; I'm sure she's a very nice fellow.


THATS EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT AT FIRST lmaoo i literally looked up scary sonic version to compare


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 24, 2021)

I want to paint my nails this weekend. I should use one of those new colours I haven't tried out yet. Thou the question is, which ones?


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 24, 2021)

I think I'm going to get my nose re-pierced next weekend


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 25, 2021)

Community had some well developed background characters.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2021)

Lol candles makes me think of gwyneth paltrow


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2021)

that sure wasn't what I was expecting when I looked up Gwyneth Paltrow candles


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2021)

^lmao!

also remind me to move from this city next year unless they change their mind on this...


----------



## mogyay (Sep 25, 2021)

Saylor said:


> that sure wasn't what I was expecting when I looked up Gwyneth Paltrow candles


oh god i was curious and looked it up too lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2021)

omg I just found out about Deltarune chapter 2??? brb


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 25, 2021)

Not sure what playlist to put this in.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2021)

Just learned of this:


Spoiler



https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7634766/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2021)

I like my new phone but I sure miss that old car honk horn alarm signal from iphones...


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2021)

homestuck makes me very happy and i do not want this hyperfixation to go away anytime soon


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2021)

i wish the original borderline by tame impala wasn’t taken off every streaming platform i miss it so much


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2021)

licorice & almond cookie please come home 
also yesterday was such a wildly lucky day, got raspberry + moon rabbit in crk and black cat moca in bandori?? i actually got the characters i wanted in a gacha game?? wow


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't think that was a dumb question since I dunno your routines with that sort of thing but whatever *shrugs*


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2021)

my friends should have never taught me that phrase but it's so situationally good that i cant stop laughing

also crk stop giving me dupes and give me good cookies pls i literally only have a handful of epics and the past 4 epics have all been dupes  but whatever i guess promoted moon rabbit and tiger lily isnt too bad, gotta love my animal kids


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Caught a house centipede in the bathroom. Let it outside. Why are those things so damn creepy??


oh god I just pictured this lmao. I think they're kinda fascinating but if I ever saw one in my house I would burn it down and start over 
(not really ofc but those legs are scary as s)


so while I was out and about earlier I stopped by dollar tree bc I thought I saw a pin cushion there, but then i couldnt find one. so instead i got a little minion plush to stick my stitching needles in. I think it's hilarious but Kevin is less than amused.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2021)

I love how I'm sending out 4-5IV Pokemon in the Wonder Trade and people are sending me Metapods LOL.

Edit: Just got a hacked shiny 6 IV Tyrunt holding a Master Ball right after posting this. I will probably just release it and take the Master Ball. Or release it with the Master Ball...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2021)

^keep both unless the hack ****s your game...


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Edit: Just got a hacked shiny 6 IV Tyrunt holding a Master Ball right after posting this. I will probably just release it and take the Master Ball. Or release it with the Master Ball...


6IVs though. lol

I've owned what I assume are a few Hackmons myself. They have these strange nicknames from their OT in the Surprise Trade: "Pokeflash.co" or something. All of them shiny. I wouldn't mind them if not for the fact that you can't change the nickname of traded Pokémon.

But yeah, those probably hackmons are the only nice returns I've got on Surprise Trade, which tells you enough about how reliable it is. That being said, it still feels nice to see one of these shiny high quality competitive-mons from my hard work sending mons out. Sure, they're automatically disqualified in real competitions, but I don't participate in real competitions, merely the Battle Tower and Max Raids.

Random Thought: Just received my McDonald's delivery, and the delivery guy (from Grab, our local food delivery service that hires part-time couriers) just left the food on the floor like it's some offering to the dead. I'm usually not superstitious about this stuff like most Chinese, but it's still bad manners to just leave my food there instead of handing it to me directly.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2021)

I had bunch of hackmons, this was back in 3ds/ds era and the latter with methods i shan't go into here. But yeah sure, gts/wt sure had a lot.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> ^keep both unless the hack ****s your game...



I would, but I'm trying to go mostly legit this time around. I say mostly because I do use the time travel glitch to rotate raids, EV train and stuff. I did decide to keep the Master Balls though. I did get multiple from trades. I ended up releasing the Pokemon.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Going to be taking another hiatus or semi-hiatus from this site at some point soon.  I can't say when it will be or for how long it will be, but it'll probably be either this year or next year whenever Jhine7 passes me in post count.  I no longer have much reason to be here still, and this is kind of long overdue for me.  Just like I took a three year hiatus two years after NL had been out, I'll do the same for NH.  New Horizons also isn't giving us any worthwhile updates, and I don't plan on resetting my island, so that's another reason to leave.  Finally, I just need time to work on myself again and to prove to myself that I don't have to be active here.  My overall activity has already declined since a year or two ago, and expect it to decline even further within the coming months.  I'll set my user title to inactive whenever I leave so people know I'm not active anymore.  As for how long it could be, it could end up being three years again, maybe even longer.



I decided I will continue to be active on this website.  I’ve had enough time to think about things and realized that if I left for a long time again that’s fine, but if I ever came back then I would feel like I missed out on so much just like I did when I took my three year hiatus from 2015-2018.  Now that I finally have access to my tablet, Switch, and 3DS again and there’s an _actual _update coming to ACNH soon, that’s more incentive to stay.  I probably won’t be as active as before though, lol.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> licorice & almond cookie please come home


HEHEHE almond cookie came home just now, im so happy!!! now I can focus on saving for licorice (and crepe, but licorice first) c:


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2021)

homestuck is making me mentally ill /hj


----------



## Orius (Sep 29, 2021)

Tiring day. Like emotionally exhausting.

Hope the bad vibe blues will pass over the next few days.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 29, 2021)

I... somehow _just_ realized I can set my phone alarm to be any song I've purchased in the iTunes store instead of just one of the default tones.  I'm tempted.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2021)

Yeah... Don't use the Windows 10 Night Light mode during the day. I've been tired the last couple of days during work since I turned it on. As soon as I turned it off I've been feeling immediately more awake. I just thought it would be easier on my eyes but not worth feeling tired all day.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2021)

Merielle said:


> I... somehow _just_ realized I can set my phone alarm to be any song I've purchased in the iTunes store instead of just one of the default tones.  I'm tempted.


Yeah I discovered that on my new 'droid phone that I can put whatever downloaded files as alarm signals so I ripped old car horn from youtube since I really misses that "bop" from ios and it's the one honk that gets me up haha.


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

I wish Pokémon evolutions are made easier in the future. I mean, you've already made quite a few QoL improvements; don't stop now! I remember a conversation I had with some kind fellow on r/CasualPokemonTrades who helped me out with trade evolutions, and I mentioned this to him when he had to help me trade-evolve a dozen Pokémon or so. Man, that guy was generous and patient with me.


----------



## deana (Sep 30, 2021)

My boss is going to call me later to let me know if I need to come in to work today and I'm really hoping I don't have to


----------



## Madeline63 (Sep 30, 2021)

If you put every single youtube video in history together i wonder how much GB it would take up


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2021)

Omg it's chilly! It's below 60! I'm gonna make hot chocolate when I get home


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 30, 2021)

I hope Wayne Couzens burns in hell for what he did to Sarah Everard. Scumbag.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 30, 2021)

Trolli gummi worms bring me back to my high school days when I used to eat them too much cause other foods bored me. When I get bored of food, I loose my appetite and just don't eat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2021)

big dilemma. do I draw or do I go to sleep? leaning towards the latter cause this day has me exhausted and I have another busy day tomorrow, but I really want to draw Mabel lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 1, 2021)

I woke up and went to the living room only to immediately fall back asleep on the couch out there lmao


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2021)

Technology asphyxiates me  I hate it so much.

- I hate being *forced *to use a damn phone for everything.
- I hate that people uses Whatsapp to talk to the _person right next to them_.
- I hate people not even bothering to look up their screens when crossing the street.
- I hate all the imaginary friends that people who uses social media mistake for real ones.
- I hate having to follow a chain of link after link to download a(ny) document that in the past I could just give on paper at the office.
- I hate that nowadays I must download a ton of extra apps whenever I want to buy/pay something online, when before just the credit number was enough.
- I hate that my old beloved videogames don't even read in stupid modern flashy computers.
- I hate that my discman from the late '90 still works perfectly nowadays, but a modern microwave only lasts 3-4 years.
- I hate that my 3-year-old printer-scanner burnt its feed/battery/cable thing, because there's no way I can find the same one I need due to it being _too old_ already. Which means, a perfectly fine printer in working condition is now useless, since I can't plug it anymore.
- I hate all the obligatory cookies, apps, infinite scrolls, publicity and etc.

Uff, really needed to get that out of my chest. It's actually heartbreaking how much one can hate...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Technology asphyxiates me  I hate it so much.
> 
> - I hate being *forced *to use a damn phone for everything.
> - I hate that people uses Whatsapp to talk to the _person right next to them_.
> ...


Yess this so much not only for personal reasons but also for old folks, disabled, homeless/poor people etc. Why force such a dumb digitalization thing upon us? Most old systems worked fine and it's not as digital stuff is presumable "safer" just because they remove actual cash or cards as we know them.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

I can see why people loved Bart Simpson back in the '90s. I'm watching _As Told by Ginger,_ and Carl Foutley is practically playing off the same kid-rebel character.

And tbh, I never really liked authority figures, so I relate to those two so much. Stick it to the man, man!

Edit:
Like what the heck ever. Censor this, yo mofool.

Edit 2:
From my experience, some of them can be quite hypocritical. It's little wonder we have an authority problem in America. They even wrote a song about it and stuff.


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 2, 2021)

sometimes I wonder how people can be so active


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Ori said:


> sometimes I wonder how people can be so active


Active is goooood. Being active is participative.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2021)

I’m thinking about deleting my Facebook. There’s too much negativity on there. Everyone complains and you see comments on posts talking condescendingly to the OP when all they do is ask a question. This is why I prefer forums. People are always so confident behind a keyboard.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 2, 2021)

dumb thought that just popped into the head:

surfing is skateboarding but in the ocean.

also cockroaches are like land lobsters except it's more socially acceptable to eat regular sea lobsters. **** society ima get me some roach for dinner.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2021)

I just got a brilliant idea. so this month I'm participating in an Inktober challenge. what if next month I do the same thing except with 3D modeling in Blender? I've been wanting to get back into that for a while.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Boredom is like a disease.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2021)

TIL Singapore sure has a lot of banned books, interesting...


----------



## Orius (Oct 3, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> TIL Singapore sure has a lot of banned books, interesting...


Yes, censorship is a big thing here. We've banned chewing gums, and we've banned "adult videos" too, along with other "adult" activities.

Unsurprisingly, gay marriage is still not a big thing here, last I heard of. And people wonder why I don't like my country.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Yes, censorship is a big thing here. We've banned chewing gums, and we've banned "adult videos" too, along with other "adult" activities.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, gay marriage is still not a big thing here, last I heard of. And people wonder why I don't like my country.


Yeah I remember reading a book that took up some cultural stuff that a lot of things is censored and banned like that. I assume you guys still have large fines on that and littering in general, too?

Yeah :/


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 3, 2021)

Why is brown construction paper/brown paper in general so hard to find???


----------



## Orius (Oct 3, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah I remember reading a book that took up some cultural stuff that a lot of things is censored and banned like that. I assume you guys still have large fines on that and littering in general, too?


Yeah, but lots of people still litter and get away with it. Just don't do it in front of the fuzz, but otherwise, it's just a guideline.

I remember, I missed tossing a piece of paper into a bin, but the surrounding of the bin was so filthy that I hesitated to pick it up and walked away. This happens a lot.

It's not really a police state, but it's more like if you cause enough ruckus, yeah, you might get into trouble.

Freedom of speech is a bigger issue because you can't publicly badmouth the government, unlike in America. A Singaporean citizen was literally banned from Singapore for "treason" because of his criticisms on YouTube about our government. It's that bad. You can't even perform a demonstration without official approval.

And that's another thing - lots of things require a proper government-sanctioned license, including being homeless. You can't just be homeless on the side of the street without government approval. You can't "beg for change" either, as that's technically illegal.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> It's not really a police state, but it's more like if you cause enough ruckus, yeah, you might get into trouble.
> 
> Freedom of speech is a bigger issue because you can't publicly badmouth the government, unlike in America. A Singaporean citizen was literally banned from Singapore for "treason" because of his criticisms on YouTube about our government. It's that bad. You can't even perform a demonstration without official approval.
> 
> And that's another thing - lots of things require a proper government-sanctioned license, including being homeless. You can't just be homeless on the side of the street without government approval. You can't "beg for change" either, as that's technically illegal.


Yeah I heard that too, now this books was from the mid-2000s and just mentioned in terms of Johnny's Entertainment things and how censorship and human rights are problem but basically consume whatever entertainment we allow lol.

And that last paragraph,wtf...


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 3, 2021)

I have to get up to turn on my Switch but my dog is laying on me. I do have my Pro Controller & TV remote nearby but for some reason when I hold down the home button on my controller it won't turn on. Maybe the mug in front of my dock is blocking the reception?

Also I just realized my Switch is in the kitchen. And I'm in my bedroom.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm debating on if I should change my name or buy a dark egg when people start selling them...
A good problem to have


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2021)

one of the most satisfying things ever is playing a Lego game and just absolutely destroying everything and picking up the studs, it's so great.


----------



## Neb (Oct 4, 2021)

Watching anime when I’m tired actually makes me more focused on the show itself. It’s weird because I get distracted more easily when I’m awake.


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

I wasn't prepared for that ending.

I haven't cried at the movies for years, let alone cried that hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2021)

there's a difference between cardigans and suit jackets but k lol


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Facebook (and WhatsApp) is down! PEACE ON EARTH, BABY! lmao! No more social media for everybody! Haha!

And who says wishes never come true?


----------



## Beanz (Oct 4, 2021)

small rant:

i get so mad when i go to public or school bathrooms because the handle is always INSIDE to get out and you always have to push to get in. this is a major design flaw and i am disgusted because i just washed my hands and at least 50 people have touched that handle to get out and  at least one of them probably didn’t even wash THEIR hands. public bathrooms should have handles to open the door from the outside and push to get out. this is maddening, who thought of this? i need to know because i need someone to blame.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Facebook (and WhatsApp) is down! PEACE ON EARTH, BABY! lmao! No more social media for everybody! Haha!
> 
> And who says wishes never come true?


I was about to bring this up lmao, my mom was complaining abt it and asked me to get on and it didn't work for me either. i wish facebook would stay down


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Facebook (and WhatsApp) is down! PEACE ON EARTH, BABY! lmao! No more social media for everybody! Haha!
> 
> And who says wishes never come true?


Ugh, why can’t Facebook go down for good? I swear, it’s all mindless scrolling, but isn’t everything? :/


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 4, 2021)

I wish I didn't had to become a people pleaser, because in the past I've always let people expect me to act and do things in ways that they think works for me, but deep down I knew that was a very toxic way of hurting my mental well being. Once I cut out the toxic people out of my life and surround myself with people who support for who I am it makes me feel better only in rare occasions.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2021)

I regret not going to a ren faire before the pandemic. I would want the jester hat, not sure about the tights.


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

In spite of not liking the small scale of AC: Pocket Camp, I actually have an appreciation for it over the years. I know I've probably said this before elsewhere in this forum, but I think it's a good game for beginners to AC; I got to know a lot of the villagers I came to like today because of Pocket Camp, particularly those I've bought my Amiibo cards for like Merry, Cheri and Beau. I have a feeling that their dialogues are far more limited in Pocket Camp than the main AC games, but they were enough for me to get to know them and their personality better, therefore letting me get a good idea of whom I want to buy an Amiibo card and invite onto my island.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2021)

hopefully twitter can be taken down too, it's way worse lol. at least insta is alright as long as you avoid those passive aggressive "activists" and certain communities...


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 5, 2021)

Spoiler: z



i say this in the most heart-lighted, un-serious way possible, but i seriously can't see zhongli as attractive at all    he looks like a thesis adviser who's nice in experiments but roasts the hell out of you during defense and puts 367587345 comments every thesis draft IDK THIS IS TOO SPECIFIC OF A DESCRIPTION im sorry zhongli fans i mean 0 harm


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Sensitive topic about my mental state



Yes, I know I have paranoia and insecurities, but I'm trying my best to keep it under control. It's usually easier to keep it under control in a friendly environment, but not always. Throw in a dose of anxiety disorder, and you get that chill crawling up the back of your neck whenever you read a comment and feel like they're talking about you.

My mum had such a paranoia too, so I guess it's hereditary.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 5, 2021)

i want white chedder popcorn


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 6, 2021)

Do I book off every Friday between now and Christmas, essentially using the last of my holiday days up before my Christmas holiday?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2021)

Some guy that used to live at this apartment before my dad, received a letter in the mail. The letter said “Urgent” and was addressed to current resident with no name actually listed. So my dad opens it. This dude has an unpaid electric bill of $865. I’m wondering how that’s even possible. I’ve never seen an electric bill that high. That’s crazy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 6, 2021)

I love my plushies


----------



## Beanz (Oct 7, 2021)

im thinking of getting an android phone because apple can be garbage and i’ve heard that  androids are better (still have a lot of research to  do, i need to stay away from the crappy androids) but the only problem with switching over to android is that i’ve basically sold my soul to apple. i have the watch and the airpods & i don’t think i can connect the watch to an android device, i have also been an apple user for the last 5 years.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> im thinking of getting an android phone because apple can be garbage and i’ve heard that  androids are better (still have a lot of research to  do, i need to stay away from the crappy androids) but the only problem with switching over to android is that i’ve basically sold my soul to apple. i have the watch and the airpods & i don’t think i can connect the watch to an android device, i have also been an apple user for the last 5 years.


I was loyal to the iPhone for almost a decade. Made the switch from iOS to Android three years ago with zero regrets. Android allows you so much more freedom over your own device.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> im thinking of getting an android phone because apple can be garbage and i’ve heard that  androids are better (still have a lot of research to  do, i need to stay away from the crappy androids) but the only problem with switching over to android is that i’ve basically sold my soul to apple. i have the watch and the airpods & i don’t think i can connect the watch to an android device, i have also been an apple user for the last 5 years.


As someone who recently got an OnePlus model for their Android, I'd say it's worth it. I've also been more or less using iPhones for the last 5 years or so but ever since iOS 14 and their ****ed up decision to remove certain stuff like up next and not having a good replace alarm widget and keep supporting 6s even though it's obviously **** and saggy as hell. I never used like airpods or watches and never seen the need for it honestly.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 8, 2021)

Every time I get a new piercing it just makes me want another one sskfkkd

I kind of want to get my rook or conch pierced but those are pretty thick parts of the ear, idk if it would go very well :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

Planning days at conference places should be banned.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2021)

I had a _very_ poor experience with Android. I’ve only had Apple phones since.


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Crashed into bed after trying to stay up yesterday for the fishing tourney on Animal Crossing. Only managed to hit 200 points. Once I woke up (at 9pm), it's like that Bruno Mars song...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I had a _very_ poor experience with Android. I’ve only had Apple phones since.


My very first smartphone was an Android (an HTC) and it definitely sucked. I do miss the notif customizations from iOS, though. On my Android now it's basically sound/vibration/nothing on all unless whatever app has some built-in settings for it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2021)

I’ve always used Androids for my phone usage.  I’ll never use an iPhone in a million years because I have certain issues with them.

I do, however, use an iPad for internet access, so I’m kind of split between the two.  

My Android works better than most phones, and my iPad works better than any “laptop” I’ve ever had, so I have no reason to complain.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 9, 2021)

I've been hyped for the new Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania game for months and I legit think it sucks. It might not be noticeable to people who haven't played the originals in awhile but as someone who has been playing them regularly for years, the difference is night and day. They even removed multiplayer for the competition mode which was the best mode to play with friends.


----------



## Tindre (Oct 9, 2021)

Theres so many feelings right now that confuse me. I hope I soon get more collected again. Not gaming helps.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 9, 2021)

Happy Leif Erickson Day!


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

I know a lot of people find the movie to be overrated and sappy, but man, it's intense scenes like this in _Titanic _that really makes me respect James Cameron's craftsmanship. Watching this makes you almost wish the ship could've avoided the 'berg even when you know it's inevitable.






The music by James Horner was probably the thing that really held this scene together, RIP.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2021)

idk how small butts people have in the UK but, the **** I highly doubt I'm an X/XL ass there lol


----------



## dude98 (Oct 10, 2021)

I just played Rhythm Doctor and now I counting to 7


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2021)

I highkey forgot Steve was in smash ultimate lmaoooo


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 10, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I highkey forgot Steve was in smash ultimate lmaoooo


I'd like to applaud the usage of "highkey" here...everyone always says lowkey, but we can't forget about the depth of seriousness that highkey brings! lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2021)

unsolicited advice is the worst kind of advice


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2021)

it's sad how little bosses actually know about their workplaces lol


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 12, 2021)

hgkjdfg can't focus
also should i buy an orange candy.......

edit: ok i did it
also i shouldnt have stayed up until 2 am, i want to go to sleep but i feel bad sleeping during the group discussion


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 12, 2021)

New personal best when it comes to small online members box. 
Yes, I am still tracking this casually even though I haven't posted an update in a while.

One day I will be the only one standing.​


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 12, 2021)

I began my work day with walking and drying a dog that got skunked.

The smell did not come off after 3 washings and Dawn soap. I hope the owner gets that dog a tomatoe bath.


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> New personal best when it comes to small online members box.
> Yes, I am still tracking this casually even though I haven't posted an update in a while.
> 
> One day I will be the only one standing.​


Only three members visible, and I'm one of 'em! I'm honored! Harharharhar....

...I'm such a narcissist.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2021)

Words can’t describe how true this is:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2021)

^big mood.

also can i just get my two last bills for the month already so i know if i can buy a shirt or no lol


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 13, 2021)

I just bought my very first Kindle, still love paperback books though.
Even though I can get a book faster with the Kindle.


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Been spending too much money. Need to cut back on the daily meals, go for something cheaper instead of having home deliveries everyday.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 13, 2021)

The new potential Minecraft mobs are cool and all, but my heart seeks only Moobloom.


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2021)

College courses do not give you enough time to turn difficult assignments in. I’m really not used to the whole “send a full length essay in two days” thing yet.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

I need to start completing the games I have instead of buying new ones all the time. That final boss in Outbuddies though...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2021)

Man, work meetings are so pointless.


----------



## oak (Oct 14, 2021)

I thought my cat got out the front door last night and I walked my neighbourhood for hours calling his name and shaking his food bag. Well turns out he got scared when the vent cleaners entered the house and he went and hid between the pillows on my bed. He was "missing" from 5PM till after 9PM and that whole time he was just pancaked under the dang pillows. I thought I had searched my house good enough but apparently not lmao. In the end I was relieved but also felt dumb after.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2021)

I played Dr. Mario for like 10-15 min earlier and now im addicted lol. guess that'll be the next NES game to add to my collection!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2021)

oooh dr mario is fun, i had some gameboy version of it way back, good stuff.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 15, 2021)

oak said:


> I thought my cat got out the front door last night and I walked my neighbourhood for hours calling his name and shaking his food bag. Well turns out he got scared when the vent cleaners entered the house and he went and hid between the pillows on my bed. He was "missing" from 5PM till after 9PM and that whole time he was just pancaked under the dang pillows. I thought I had searched my house good enough but apparently not lmao. In the end I was relieved but also felt dumb after.


My cat did this to me one morning lmao. I checked _everywhere_ for her, couldn't find her, started to panic and checked again. When she still didn't come out I sat on my bedroom floor and started to sob because she's old and has cancer, so if she got out it would probably be the end of her.

...She came crawling out from under my bed. Little brat.

Glad you found your cat!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder how many new posts are going to be made in the NH section during the next 24 hours. 
Sorta wish we could get statistics from staff or something. Not that it would be of much use other than to just marvel at...
The members online box has been spiking _hard_ ever since the direct went live so I can only imagine what the site traffic is like too.​


----------



## oak (Oct 15, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> My cat did this to me one morning lmao. I checked _everywhere_ for her, couldn't find her, started to panic and checked again. When she still didn't come out I sat on my bedroom floor and started to sob because she's old and has cancer, so if she got out it would probably be the end of her.
> 
> ...She came crawling out from under my bed. Little brat.
> 
> Glad you found your cat!


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's done this haha. In the end our cats were safe but what a roller coaster of emotions!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 15, 2021)

People are always so surprised that I swear. They also apologize when they swear in front of me. I'm like there's no need bro, I swear all the time. I'm guessing because I come off as shy and quiet that people just don't expect it from me


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2021)

For anyone who is wondering if the forum looks a bit different, it indeed does!  A new seasonal theme debuted in the last 12 hours, as you can tell by the more orange-ish looking leaves on the tree at the top.  We’re getting more and more through fall!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2021)

oh lord everything is yellow now lol


I kinda like it ngl


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2021)

i defo like the autumn colours more than the turquoise eyesore of leaves that was on before lol


----------



## oak (Oct 16, 2021)

Did y'all know they make corduroy sweatpants now? They are kinda ugly and yet I want to own one in each color.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 16, 2021)

Bruh I hate Spotify omg. The app has crashed on me twice now, stopped playing a song I was in the middle of (it was a good song too), keeps playing commercials after 2 or 3 songs, doesn't give me a half hour of commercial free music and after the second time it crashed it had the audacity to make me click off a pop-up to buy Premium before it would play my music again.

Suck it Spotify I will never cave to buy Premium, I'd rather spend that money on YT Premium. Not that I need it. I only use Spotify when I need the backround play, which only very few YT songs have, and even then I can't shut my phone off. But YT is way better than Spotify.


----------



## deana (Oct 17, 2021)

Using a different phone now and all the emojis look different... I don't know how to feel anymore


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 17, 2021)

...how does one make friends online lol i forgot how


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2021)

I think my Noko ate a capsule from the crank-a-kai and crapped out a rare one.


----------



## Orius (Oct 17, 2021)

No rest for the wicked.

I know this phrase has had its meaning distorted since the biblical days, but still... fits kinda well for me right now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2021)

Okay. I'm just gonna be typing all this out here -- another one of my rationalization tactics. 



Spoiler:  



Alright. So it's my second year at college. It's a really expensive, hot stuff kind of school. Anyways, I'm a sophomore, and I MAY or MAY NOT continue on with college. I'm a very indecisive person, so I will apply to another college (one that's like five minutes away from here, and much less expensive) if I decide to try it for a bit. 

Buuut.... ugh, I don't want to be in college. One of the big reasons why I chose this college was to get away from my family and be independent, which, I could have chosen a much less cheaper way of leaving home. I have to be blunt, but I've been failing half of my classes (I'll soon drop one because I just don't see myself liking it). It's been two years, and so there's been ample time for me to get my **** together. And, I haven't. And I don't like studying. I dislike college life. So, it's smart of me to think of dropping out, because maybe college isn't right for me right now. And, you know, whatever people say or think about my decisions none of their business. I don't care if mom calls me a lazy *****; that's her problem, and she'd be saying that anyways.

So, while I am here, I'll try and get what I can out of it. I have some interest in theatre and psychology. I'll do that. And, even if I don't attend college in the future, just attending classes and prioritizing / doing work will make me less depressed about myself, and hopefully will help me gain some responsibility practice. So, positive things that I can take away from this. I got this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 18, 2021)

dude spongebob with his flying pants is dummy thicc lol


also @Dawnpiplup you do what you think is best for you. I'm not gonna lie I lowkey regret going to college lmfao. cause now I'm sitting here with no job bc of my autism/anxiety and my first student loan payment (graduated) is gonna be $192


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2021)

Bro, why are the best Pokemon from wonder trade (at least in US/UM) from people in Japan?  I swear 90% of the time someone from the US wonder trades me a Pokemon it's complete crap.  Is it just because Pokemon originated from Japan or that there's more Japanese people still playing?


----------



## Orius (Oct 19, 2021)

The more I learn about people, the more I like my dog.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 19, 2021)

I think I might try to grow out my bangs.  I've had blunt-cut straight-across bangs for like... ten years now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 19, 2021)

No preorders for the cards in town on the 5th. All first come, first served. Fun.


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 19, 2021)

What if you could taste in your stomach rather than your mouth?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Bro, why are the best Pokemon from wonder trade (at least in US/UM) from people in Japan?  I swear 90% of the time someone from the US wonder trades me a Pokemon it's complete crap.  Is it just because Pokemon originated from Japan or that there's more Japanese people still playing?


My first thoughts were that people from Japan are a lot nicer and are less likely to troll with bad Pokémon.


----------



## Orius (Oct 20, 2021)

So I'm not sure if people received the same notification as me, but my Windows 10 just told me that it's time to upgrade to Windows 11... for free or something. I don't know.

Looks kinda meh, the icons being in the middle like it's Mac or something. The clock on the bottom-right looks smaller with a thinner font... like it's been starving or something. I don't know. The whole thing just looks kinda meh. Kinda regretted it, but I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2021)

I love when people asks for your opinion on something but if you have a different opinion from theirs they get all pissed off and defensive, like okay stop sending me those articles then? :^)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

The Halloween backdrops are back. Nice.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 21, 2021)

Some stranger was coming over to the house the other day and was possibly going to go in my room, so I had to make a very rushed attempt (like 3 hours) to clean up as much as I could. I know 3 hours sounds like quite a bit of time, but it takes me two days to clean every damn thing in my room. Once I start I must clean. Every. Thing. Every square inch of the floor, the mini rug, every shelf, tabletop surface, bins, cubbies, closet, dresser drawers, the window sill where I keep my plants, my desk and all the storage things I have to go with it, take out the trash THEN organize my desk, every tabletop surface, all the shelves, closet and anythin else. I have to vacuum, clean, wipe, dust, disinfect and organize everythin. Like, it really is zero to 120 for me.

But I didn't have enough time to do that, so I rush tidied up what I could.

Anyway the person ended up not even coming into my room. Big relief. But today I was looking for one of my notebooks and it wasn't in its usual spot. Then I realized I put it in a 'proper' spot and not just sitting on the bin of paints under my bed ladder near my couch that I sit in for videogames.

I might be messy af, but I know where stuff is. Ask me for (jewelry) pliers, I know the exact box I keep them in. Ask me for my scissors and I'll know the exact bin on a three tiered bin that I keep them in. Ask me for fishwire, regular wire, paper, cardboard, paint, some article of clothing, really anythin, and I know the exact bin or box or drawer that it's in. It's chaotic but in my mind it all makes sense. It's all in a strategic place.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 21, 2021)

Antonio just sent me a Gas Mask as a return present from his birthday. Is he trying to warn me about something? And should I be concerned?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Neb (Oct 22, 2021)

I can’t believe I got good advice from a Scott the Woz video… In between two jokes he just mentions that you should focus on your hobbies and eventually you’ll find the right person. During this rough period of my life this was reassuring to hear.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2021)

Now that the Castlevania Advance Collection has hit the Switch, I wonder if they'll release all the DS ones in the form of a collection for it in the future? Here's hoping!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2021)

I've discovered the magic of using a heated blanket and I can never go back to regular blankets now lmao


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 22, 2021)

Themes are so much fun on android phones


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2021)

why does the : o emoji turns into a creeped out/worried face rather than surprised one :/

 like wtf lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2021)

Apparently John Lennon is really Dr. Eggman:


Spoiler



I Am the Walrus by The Beatles



Lyrics

I am he as you are he as you are me
And we are all together
See how they run like pigs from a gun
See how they fly
I'm crying
Sitting on a corn flake
Waiting for the van to come
Corporation T-shirt, stupid bloody Tuesday
Man you've been a naughty boy
You let your face grow long
I am the *egg man*
They are the egg men
I am the walrus
Goo goo g'joob
...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 23, 2021)

man every time I wanna come back to the forum I always end up forgetting about it the next day


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 24, 2021)

Woodpeckers have their tongue wrap around their skull.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m kind of curious to see the rate of how much the new collectibles will go for.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 24, 2021)

why does NBC have so many ads while streaming? And why are they the same thing every time??


----------



## Orius (Oct 24, 2021)

So while chilling and taking my break, I finally reached a point where I've began to feel less stressed and depressed, and so an epiphany kinda hit me. Because it's like, a lot of times in the past, even before I came to TBT, I had a lot of times when I would feel depressed about something, as if it's the worst thing that ever happened to me, like losing friends I've loved for a long time or even getting all my money scammed or getting caned in school (corporal punishment is a thing in Singapore), but a few TV shows and video games later, I'm having fun again with life, just experiencing different stories that explore the depths of life and all its joy.

And so it's like, the worst thing that happened to you today might not be that big of a deal tomorrow, because there's always something new about life beyond the horizon just waiting for you. It sounds corny and sappy, but I feel like I know enough sadness and loneliness in my life to be able to speak on how "it does get better" in the future. I know that I've said before that life never really gets better in significant ways, and I still believe that, but it does get better _temporarily._ One month, I might be crying over a friend I argued with and never spoke to again, and the next month, I would be entering a new community and just chilling and having fun again with new people. It's life's ups and downs.

The heartache will still be there, don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to tell you that your sadness will go away quickly, or even that it's wrong to feel sad. I'm actually grateful for sadness sometimes, because aside from how beautiful (and human) sadness can be sometimes, these negative emotions are still a motivating factor that pushes you forward. If I broke up with my girlfriend, it would persuade me to spend a little me-time and just draw or do something engaging that makes me feel good about myself, opening up new opportunities in life. The little paths that led me to ultimately pick up Animal Crossing and join TBT, not all of those paths were happy memories, but they were still the paths that led me here, paths that added to my life.

I remember that, there were times I had to leave one group of friends behind and then finding new ones pretty quick. I remember, there were a few forums I left behind in the past, and I remember one time that such a departure forced me to explore new socializing opportunities, which was when I landed on Twitch and just had so much fun playing games with streamers, and because one of those games involved drawing dumb silly pictures, that led me to drawing more and posting my art on Instagram. So it's like, you'd jump from one tragedy to another new thing in life without knowing it.

I've had regrets, don't get me wrong, but life's too short to dwell on regrets. I ain't got time to dwell; I've got a whole side of life I haven't explored, new perspectives about life I haven't learned. Dwelling on things that serve to make you feel bad about yourself isn't always bad because it helps you to think about where your life is at, but doing that forever is just such a waste in my opinion. Life's too fun to dwell forever.


----------



## Aminata (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm trying to archive my old memories of good and happy times that i know will never come back. sometimes i feel like give up
i don't have social life neither friendships, no one loves me, it makes me feel empty. i'm always alone inside my apartment watching soap operas.
almost all the time i am thinking about the past and visions of random things that have already happened keep replaying in my mind. 
It was never easy for me to make friends, i am a very shy person so much that i have never made more than four friendships in my entire life and currently i totally lost this ability to be sociable.
i wish i could interact with people normally but it's all so unfair and random in this crazy world that i'm just afraid of real people. i'm afraid of being rejected and afraid that someone might do some kind of harm to me! that's why i love video games, in games i'm not a social failure... i can be anything i want without being afraid and that's really good. it's better than reality!
i do everything to not have to leave my apartment, i really don't like to go out because in home and at the games it's the only place where i feel good.


----------



## Orius (Oct 24, 2021)

Aminata said:


> that's why i love video games, in games i'm not a social failure... i can be anything i want without being afraid and that's really good. it's better than reality!
> i do everything to not have to leave my apartment, i really don't like to go out because in home and at the games it's the only place where i feel good.


That's pretty much how I feel. I feel more comfortable being around my villagers because they make me feel better than real people. I know it's not real, but it's just how I feel.

I wrote this fanfiction in the past called "Escapist". It's about a lonely kid who uses a virtual reality machine to escape into fictional worlds, only to find out that they're more than just characters and are real people from an alternate universe (and they're pretty angry about having their "fictional" lives manipulated by some writer in our world). I wrote this a long time ago (about more than a decade ago) way before No Game No Life and before the isekai anime boom, so yeah... should've finished it before it became an unoriginal idea... hah.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 24, 2021)

Found a really cute penguin crochet pattern I really love but I can't get over how the creator looks like the Virgin Mary holding the baby Jesus in one of the photos, like


----------



## Orius (Oct 24, 2021)

Make no mistake - even in Halloween, humans are the scariest monsters.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2021)

Just 8 days..


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 24, 2021)

Do I want to make a gathered skirt or a circle skirt  I hate decisions!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2021)

can i get november 1st or at least tuesday lol


----------



## a potato (Oct 25, 2021)

I really want a McDonald’s crispy chicken sandwich


----------



## RandomBystander (Oct 26, 2021)

I really wanna learn to tap dance. It just looks like so much fun!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Oct 26, 2021)

Just 10 more mins til my shift ends xD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2021)

Orius said:


> -snip-


Bad things happen. It’s inevitable. What really matters is how you respond to it. You can respond in a positive manner or a negative manner. You can dwell over the situation or just accept what happened. If worrying helped, there wouldn’t be any issues because literally everyone worries at some point in their life. I believe realizing this helped me gain a positive view on life. A lot of times, we worry because we don’t trust ourselves. Think about it… If you’re in a type of bad situation (just an example, you don’t have money for groceries or something) we as humans _will_ adapt to the situation. A long time ago, people would hunt for food. You _can_ find food. You _can_ obtain the means to get the food. It’s best to eliminate words with negative connotations from our vocabulary. Having a negative mindset the whole time isn’t it, and if you’re going through something thinking you can’t, trust me, you can’t. The universe will help us but we need to help ourselves…


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2021)

why are 60s/70s turtle/roll neck shirt so hard to find  unless it's male xxl sizes :/


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 26, 2021)

I wanted a halloween picture of broccolo but when i looked up "halloween broccolo" a bunch of vampire broccoli came up lmao why


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 26, 2021)

this weather is making me so illlll 
I have such a stuffy nose


----------



## Orius (Oct 26, 2021)

I need a drink. The bottle always helps.

I meant cola. As in coke zero. I don't touch alcohol.


----------



## jadetine (Oct 26, 2021)

MISSED OPPORTUNITY
I submitted an event entry, but I should've added a tiny little purse as a throwback to Lizzo, who I had already mentioned in the post...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler: send help lmao











i can't stop laughing...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2021)

To whomever invented Miracle Whip...


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague and uncertain. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. The Great Clown Pagliacci is in town tonight doing giveaways. Go and see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor... I am Pagliacci.” Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 27, 2021)

2$ bills feel like white elephant gifts

Also damn I want to to go a week long vacation


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Imagine having to apologize for feeling sad or depressed. What a world we live in.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

A very cold bottle of water is always refreshing.


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Not going to lie... everytime TBT has an error when it doesn't load for some reason (which happened earlier, just a white blank page with the message "error loading site" or something), I thought that it's finally the time when I got banned. lol I mean, not saying that I don't deserve it since I've made my share of mistakes, but still... Much as I make jokes about leaving this forum and whatnot, I've grown attached to many of the members here. They've been a great company, and it'd just be a shame to suddenly say goodbye (or not even having that chance if I suddenly get banned lol).


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

not me immediately having to drink a bottle of water after eating a single spicy dorito chip
my mouth is still burning


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2021)

So many good games for the Switch so little money.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2021)

Recently tried the Metroid Dread demo from the eShop and it's every bit of awesome as I thought it'd be! Seriously, people, if you've never played a Metroid game before give it a go! It's quite fun.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 28, 2021)

Urgh! My mind is overthinking things once again and sending my anxiety soaring back to how it was in August.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

One of the dryers in my apartment complex makes really loud squeaking noises throughout the whole damn cycle. The person washing their clothes decided to use _that_ dryer. I’ve been listening to non-stop squeaking for the past thirty minutes and it’s annoying. Damn it why?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 28, 2021)

where's the 'what song is currently in your head' thread??

edit: someone genuinely let me know if you find it unless it's a figment of my imagination


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

magicaldonkey said:


> where's the 'what song is currently in your head' thread??
> 
> edit: someone genuinely let me know if you find it unless it's a figment of my imagination


It’s literally on the second page, lmao.




__





						What song is stuck in your head right now?
					

There's not really a thread for this rn and I constantly have songs stuck in my head so I made this thread! Basically just share what song is stuck in your head! It can be a song with lyrics, a song from a videogame, a ringtone, some weird song your friend wrote, anything!  Right now I can't...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> It’s literally on the second page, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 28, 2021)

I am unstoppable

I can finally put my own earrings in the squishy lobe part of my ear by myself

Look out world I can finally accessorize my earrings to my outfits


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2021)

I love when my friends check on me, and in the same vein, I love checking on my friends.  It fills me with love and hope.


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

I like this quote,



			
				Terry Pratchett said:
			
		

> "Satire is meant to ridicule power. If you are laughing at people who are hurting, that's not satire. That's bullying."


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2021)

After going back here after hiatus, I feel like i changed a bit


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

So I just discovered a live action _Kingdom Hearts_ trailer by movie geek critic, "MovieBob" Bob Chipman:






Starring Bruce Willis and The Rock as Sora and Riku... respectively.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m kind of curious to see the rate of how much the new collectibles will go for.


I figured the pumpkin wand would be pricey but someone just offered 7k for one, it's already so intimidating 

I made sure to get one and since it's my first and only glow wand collectible I will cherish it forever ☺


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

So even though I'm not allowed to do item giveaways anymore, life finds a way and I found Animal Crossing Discord channels that allow people to do giveaways, and I rediscovered that thrill of giveaways again; the urgency of finding the item people want, the catharsis of finally finding the item, and of course, the joy of seeing the happiness of someone who just received a ton of cool items for no charge at all.

Yep... definitely miss this.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2021)

3 days...just gotta hold out a little longer!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2021)

Found this cheesy old swedish series online and i absolutely love it ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2021)

magicaldonkey said:


> thanks


lmao that's my thread, if I had seen this earlier i couldve told ya


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 29, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I figured the pumpkin wand would be pricey but someone just offered 7k for one, it's already so intimidating
> 
> I made sure to get one and since it's my first and only glow wand collectible I will cherish it forever ☺



this will be a fat mood once i acquire mine lmao


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 29, 2021)

I learnt at work yesterday that we're not actually allowed to use stanley/craft knives?? BRUH how tf are we supposed to cut stuff?? Surely using a hand saw is more dangerous than a stanley knife yet we're allowed those?? Health and safety has gone too far in some cases


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Beanz (Oct 29, 2021)

coco is the only movie that manages to make me ugly cry.


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> coco is the only movie that manages to make me ugly cry.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2021)

The fact that the more a brain thinks about a memory, the more that memory becomes altered, is scary. At least for someone like me who's afraid of forgetting fun and important memories, and altering them seems almost worse because then what _really _happened? I find a lot of my memories have begun taking place in my new house when really the event happened in my old one. Maaaaaan


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 30, 2021)

OMG

The guy whose playing Cranky Kong in the mario movie is the same guy who plays Mlepnos from Brooklyn Nine Nine

MLEPNOS RETURNS


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 30, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> coco is the only movie that manages to make me ugly cry.


Disney tried to use that movie the copyright The Day of the Dead.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't usually believe in those personality tests, but apparently I'm an INFP-T.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2021)

Imagine if you will, that you grew up on _Batman: The Animated Series,_ on the grittier, post-Dark Knight Returns Batman comics, where Batman isn't the bright and colorful, one-liner spitting swashbuckler in _Batman Forever_ and _Batman & Robin._ Imagine if you will, that watching the '90s Batman cartoon, you want a Batman in a setting closer to detective noir, or even a Batman that uses psychological intimidation against criminals the way he did in that legendary cartoon and those comic books.

And then imagine, in 2005, you saw this:





Holy. Freaking. Crap.

A lot of people loved _The Dark Knight,_ me included, but _Batman Begins_ was the one that really made Batman feel like _Batman_ the psychological dark hero for the first time in years (possibly even for the first time on the big screen, as Keaton's Batman still felt kinda generic and lacked the mind games that Batman just loves to play with criminals).

A lot of people wonder what the big deal is with Nolan's Batman, and _that,_ my friends, is the big deal. He gave us Batman that felt like Batman for the first time.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2021)

Today at work is either going to be either amazing or terrible. No in between. Ugh. The chances of it being amazing though are surprisingly good…


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 31, 2021)

I can still smell the pumpkin guts from earlier


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> OMG
> 
> The guy whose playing Cranky Kong in the mario movie is the same guy who plays Mlepnos from Brooklyn Nine Nine
> 
> MLEPNOS RETURNS


dude that movie is gonna be so lit lmao


really praying I can find a Boo Egg hsjsiwj


----------



## a potato (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m really bored-hungry. I would want a little snack, but I don’t really like eating before bed.

edit: I had some cornbread crisps


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 1, 2021)

The quality of anime declined significantly after 2004.


----------



## Neb (Nov 1, 2021)

It’s weird how I’ll go ages without any motivation to write and then suddenly I’m full of creative ideas in bed.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 1, 2021)

I have too many memes and/or cursed images in my Pictures folder.


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Found this in a YouTube comment. Edited it for clarity.

*A:* _"Hey, what are you watching?"_
*B:* _“It’s about a man whose wife was brutally murdered, and whose disabled son was kidnapped several years later. In order to find his son, he must get the help of a mentally disabled woman and travel across the entire world.” _
*A:* _“Wow that’s dark. What’s it called?”_
*B:* _“Finding Nemo.”_


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

How the heck did this scene get deleted?! Just how?! I've seen my share of deleted scenes, and those I could agree that they needed to be cut down for better pacing, but dang, this scene right here would've given The Incredibles 2 the somber depth it needed (instead of a generic mess halfheartedly trying to say something about social media but also doesn't).

Also, I love how this scene pretty much made the Supers feel like retired war veterans just trying to fit into society again and feel relevant again. It's so melancholic, sincere and moving that it's a heinous crime to have cut out such a brilliant scene.


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2021)

Sometimes I feel like gacha rng is secretly rigged, but then again who knows


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2021)

the musician's process of listening to Mozart's sonata-form pieces:

Amateur: "I don't understand this piece, it's boring and I don't like it."
Young college student: "I'm starting to understand this piece, the form is very interesting and precise, I like it."
Professional: "I understand this piece, it's boring and I don't like it."

(for context, Mozart's sonata form pieces are incredibly predictable, practically copy-and-paste. once you've heard one you've basically heard them all lmao)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2021)

People: _wonders why it has been raining in various places across the US, NZ, and some other countries_
Climate change: _exists_


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> New personal best when it comes to small online members box.
> Yes, I am still tracking this casually even though I haven't posted an update in a while.
> 
> One day I will be the only one standing.​





New update: So close to being the only one visible today! Just two members visible! lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 4, 2021)

Orius said:


> View attachment 410358
> New update: So close to being the only one visible today! Just two members visible! lol



Nice one! I'm glad to see I've spread my weird obsession with checking the online box on to others.
If you beat me to being the last one standing I might mail you a wasps nest though. jk​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2021)

I appreciate when the worst problem I have in the morning is trying to decide what I want to eat


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

_me once I finally watch the ACNH Direct and all the information that’s presented:_


----------



## petaI (Nov 5, 2021)

wondering if i should watch netflix or play acnh.. hm.....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2021)

Today's gonna be a good day.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2021)

had no idea the fireworks colletible was back!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

This picture is really speaking volumes to me right now.


----------



## Clock (Nov 6, 2021)

As much as I like staying home doing schoolwork (I feel more comfortable at home), I don't think I can stand going to actual school again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2021)

I don't want to disappoint anyone


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2021)

can i not have next weekend please


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2021)

the arms for your chair are just chairs for your arms


----------



## OtakuTrash (Nov 6, 2021)

is styrofoam edible?


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 6, 2021)

hallmark movies got NOTHIN on the tears and pain nicholas sparks movies cause me


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> is styrofoam edible?


Are you craving that cronch


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Sometimes what you think you want isn’t what you need.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 6, 2021)

I think Daisy Mae’s nose is always dripping because she’s allergic to turnips. I wish I could give her one of my tissue boxes.


----------



## oak (Nov 6, 2021)

My lips are so chapped right now at work and I don't have a chapstick uggggh. I'd literally use a strangers chapstick rn, my lips are like paper


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Nov 6, 2021)

I wonder if she'll ever call me.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2021)

McDonald’s has banana milkshakes in the UK and omg I need to try one.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2021)

Ah yes, for us United States people it’s time for us to go…






and for me it’s time to go to sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2021)

I forgot about daylight savings and I woke up right about when the clocks jumped back (it's 2am rn). so much for getting an extra hour of sleep lmaooo


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2021)

Well, Arizona doesn’t do daylight savings, so it doesn’t affect me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Well, Arizona doesn’t do daylight savings, so it doesn’t affect me.


i honestly dont even know why ohio does it, it's kinda stupid imo lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2021)

yeah the jumping between dst and "normal time" is very stupid and yeah i hate the "jet lag" i get from it ughhh.

also idk if people in the uk had very small hips cause according to this brand i'd need like L/XL size of these pants lol.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 7, 2021)

Nintendogs but it’s just Animal Crossing Villagers


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m experimenting with my blue balloons (I finally got a fifth one) and my Lobo’s. I think I’ll keep it a while.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 7, 2021)

Bro toddlers are so stinkin cute, I take back anything negative said about them, mostly
I was working with this one who was constantly curious and happy and smiling 
I’m filled with hope, I will never be cynical again, the sun is shining and birds are singing, the world isn’t all awful, I have faith in the future


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

The news is filled with negative things. Believe no one.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 7, 2021)

I misread "Moroccan lentil soup" as "Macaron lentil soup" and for a split-second I was _APPALLED_


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 7, 2021)

i think im actually genderfluid


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 8, 2021)

Why
Are

Tamaran monkeys

SO CUTE

I want to pet one so bad, they have so much fur and it looks soft.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 8, 2021)

why is getting a 3 star island rating so hard??? nothing i do is good enough and im going broke trying to do this i just want the update stuff man

edit: nvm i FINALLY got it


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 8, 2021)

I had a dream the other day where I was at work and my boss was really stressed and sad and started crying and I was trying to comfort him. It was a really weird dream because he is literally the least likely person to cry, especially over work, and I just feel weird about it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2021)

this makes me laugh so ****in hard i cant believe they cut it out of the final episode lmfaoooo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this makes me laugh so ****in hard i cant believe they cut it out of the final episode lmfaoooo


"it's a show for small kids" basically, that's the reason they cut everything like that lol. but yeah shame it was hilarious lmfao.
-

also lol at some people you encounter online and literally thinks they are everything cause it's online.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 8, 2021)

I envy the people who have those biiiiig tables with ruler marks on them for cutting out fabric. I want one  I'm making a circle skirt today tho!! Well over the next few days circle skirts have to hang for a bit so they can't be one day projects even if I was quick enough lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 8, 2021)

Your girl wants a new eyeshadow palette


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

I wanna do drag, but I can't even do eyeliner without looking like I did it in an earthquake


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

I want someone to look at me the way my dog looks at me. (…and I think I found that.)


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 9, 2021)

You ever hate that you realized you lost something and can't find it for a few days cause it's not in the 3 spots it should be? That was me until today.

On Friday I bought some rings from an antique show and they were in a plastic ziploc baggie. I put that baggie in a zipper pocket in my bag. The next day I realized I never took them out, so I took them out so I wasn't carrying them around. Well, I put them in a stupid spot and temporarily 'lost' them for a few days. I briefly looked this morning for them.

Well today I was getting changed out of my work clothes and I just so happen to look at my box+notebook pile under the bed ladder and BAM there they were. Right in the spot I left them. I even looked at that spot this morning and somehow didn't see them.

Anyway yay I finally found them, now I will put them in my jewelry box where they belong.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

I see Amish people literally every time I go on the train and they’re all really nice. They just mind their own business, they aren’t loud, and they only talk up each other, but they will talk to you if you talk to them. It’s nice to see.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2021)

Darkesque_ said:


> I wanna do drag, but I can't even do eyeliner without looking like I did it in an earthquake


omg big mood, i tried some this morning for fun but man that brush was so tiny so i looked like idk joker from batman or stuff.


----------



## ryuk (Nov 9, 2021)

wardell looks like nikocado avocado. how do i feel about that?
i’m not sure yet.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 9, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> omg big mood, i tried some this morning for fun but man that brush was so tiny so i looked like idk joker from batman or stuff.


Me when I do my makeup:


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 10, 2021)

Chips are the best snack


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m kind of thirsty, but I think the food cart closed for the night.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m kind of thirsty, but I think the food cart closed for the night.



Do you attend college too broseph? 

Anyways -- actually just wanted to see what people here have been doing, and what kinda stuff's been happening in you all's lives. For me, I'm still attending this rich ass college until the semester's over. Got a second job to try and bring down my semester bill, and gonna help out with a bake sale this weekend to fund for the campus cats. What bout y'all?


----------



## Neb (Nov 10, 2021)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Do you attend college too broseph?
> 
> Anyways -- actually just wanted to see what people here have been doing, and what kinda stuff's been happening in you all's lives. For me, I'm still attending this rich ass college until the semester's over. Got a second job to try and bring down my semester bill, and gonna help out with a bake sale this weekend to fund for the campus cats. What bout y'all?


I’m switching from a four year college to  community college. The workload was just too much of a change. On the side I’ve been trying to understand adult things like insurance.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 10, 2021)

drawing furries is hard


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

Grammar is stupid. Why do I need to be able to identify the difference between a pronoun and adjective


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 10, 2021)

I am... so sleepy  but I'm rewatching Hilda and it's so cute


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2021)

It's weird when playing non-Switch titles and having the realisation that, "oh, I don't need to worry about wearing out my joystick!" It's bad that this is still an issue years after the console's release and newer versions of it still experiencing the same problems.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2021)

There are too many early birds on this train lmao. They all woke up at around 6:00 AM and here I am at noon.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 10, 2021)

pov: timmy has knocked you out and you are now losing consciousness.




image credit @Seastar


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 10, 2021)

is it cursed to watch a show like jessie or phineas and ferb in order? my friends were asking me if i was okay when i said that lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 10, 2021)

you know what would be nice: to be able to cook a meal while sitting. After walking/standing/laboring all day at work, I hate thinking about standing some more to cook a meal. They should build kitchens so that you can wheel around on an office chair


----------



## deana (Nov 11, 2021)

Timbiebs.... tim biebs omg why do they sound actually good as well


----------



## vixened (Nov 11, 2021)

bananas are a gamble texture wise. will ya get a good one or a gross mushy one? _who knowssss_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2021)

why do you even name a series "everybody hates chris" like i feel sorry for anyone named chris seeing those dvds abandoned in a second hand store lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 11, 2021)

I want tattoos


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2021)

ali.di.magix said:


> you know what would be nice: to be able to cook a meal while sitting. After walking/standing/laboring all day at work, I hate thinking about standing some more to cook a meal. They should build kitchens so that you can wheel around on an office chair


One day I was so tired I pulled up a bar stool to the stove to sit while I made dinner and my dad came home and was just like "...are you okay...?"


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2021)

I started making cinnamon rolls and now I don’t want to finish making them.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2021)

I started watching Squid Game (I'm late, I know) and now I've fallen down the rabbit hole of research on organ trafficking. Absolutely wild


Alienfish said:


> why do you even name a series "everybody hates chris" like i feel sorry for anyone named chris seeing those dvds abandoned in a second hand store lol.


It's a play on Everybody Loves Raymond lol. Because Chris has such a hard time in that series, and he's the least favorite of his siblings, so "everybody hate Chris".


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2021)

oh my god i used 2 be so cringey im so sorry to everyone who knew me a year ago


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2021)

^Pfffft, you thought YOU were cringey?! 'Should've seen my posts!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 11, 2021)

Clouds are like the lakes of the sky


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2021)

I was randomly matching in bandori and matched with someone with their youtube in their name. After the game I checked their youtube and they were streaming lol. It feels weirdly satisfying being in someone's stream.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> why do you even name a series "everybody hates chris" like i feel sorry for anyone named chris seeing those dvds abandoned in a second hand store lol.


I absolutely loved that show. The name is fitting for the content.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I started watching Squid Game (I'm late, I know) and now I've fallen down the rabbit hole of research on organ trafficking. Absolutely wild
> 
> It's a play on Everybody Loves Raymond lol. Because Chris has such a hard time in that series, and he's the least favorite of his siblings, so "everybody hate Chris".


I know i googled it but it's like, someone buy that poor dvd LOL. And probably fitting but yeah made me lol cause the title sounded so.. weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2021)

and yeah i never watched the raymond thing LOL.

also might just have to get lets go eevee/pikachu now. need dat mew.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 12, 2021)

My legs feel kinda weak.

Is this an anemic thing? Is this just one more sign on my list that I have a blood sugar issue?


----------



## snailay (Nov 12, 2021)

I wish I could just snap my fingers and then BAM, beautiful new horizons island appears.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 13, 2021)

A silver tongue is fine, but silence is golden.


----------



## Neb (Nov 13, 2021)

I think I’ll finally start the first draft of my novel within the next week. The details, characters and events have gotten so fleshed out in my mind that it’d be a waste to not transcribe it. I hope I can make something worth reading…


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2021)

i should really go into town getting either let's go game but it's cold and i just cba


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2021)

ok they didn't have either let's go but traded for sword.. i dont see why people complain on gfx it's like x/y were bad lol. idk if i'll get expansion pass cause tbh i just got it for saves lol. and well they still had shiny legendary codes going so that was cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2021)

why do they call it "New Super Mario Bros 2" if it's the third game in the NSMB series?


----------



## King koopa (Nov 13, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why do they call it "New Super Mario Bros 2" if it's the third game in the NSMB series?


That's a good question, I think it's because it's meant to be a sequel to the one on the ds?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2021)

King koopa said:


> That's a good question, I think it's because it's meant to be a sequel to the one on the ds?


basically this...

also eee so excited for the upcoming d/p games!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2021)

Running owls are so funny their wings look like capes or shawls billowing about

like


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2021)

is there a technical reason as to why nintendo/the developers won't allow player name changes in animal crossing or are they just being stubborn


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2021)

My phones touch screen is glitchy sometimes.
I think i need to clean up the space,
It also gets annoying when it misclicks things


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> Running owls are so funny their wings look like capes or shawls billowing about
> 
> like


Owls are bomb af! They're my favorite birds.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars? Ok, thanks.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey is that Updog?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

sigh i rlly wanna change my username 
its gonna take forever to save up enough tbt for a username change, and i dunno if my art is good enough to sell for tbt
i also don't have much i could sell in ac so I'm just kinda stuck lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2021)

I should really save up for a new Switch (Lite), or at least buy a new battery for the one I have now...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 14, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Owls are bomb af! They're my favorite birds.


Love owls!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2021)

If you freeze Grape Propel it turns yellow for some reason.


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

everyone on this forum is so nice omg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2021)

^grats on the username change!

also my dad is such an idiot hhhh :^^^)))


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 14, 2021)

why did listening to caramelldansen make me want to play new horizons again after months of not playing what-


----------



## deana (Nov 14, 2021)

"But you didn't even try any"

because I don't WANT to try any


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2021)

Alcohol is just yeast poop.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

why are folks on tiktok bothering a teacher doing teacher things
if a kid is on their phone in class too much, and the teacher takes it away for a short time, what's so unreasonable about that?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 15, 2021)

i rlly miss using instagram things arent the same anymore without it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2021)

I really want a Waluigi hat rip


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really want a Waluigi hat rip


they are cool, can confirm. one of a few good memories of my ex lmao.

also aah i wish they'd re-release this tv series on dvd but fat chance that'll happen :c


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

why is time so slowww


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2021)

*clap clap* for Taco Bell. Poaching at it’s finest.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

ngl, squid game is overrated


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2021)

The universe is screwing with my head.


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

I got 2 subjects done at 80%
Time to keep going later so I can make up some of the stuff I need to do


----------



## Beanz (Nov 16, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> why are folks on tiktok bothering a teacher doing teacher things
> if a kid is on their phone in class too much, and the teacher takes it away for a short time, what's so unreasonable about that?


EXACTLY, people in my class do this to my english teacher. people look at their phones and after the teacher takes it they'll deny that they were ever using their phone and complain about how it's against the 5th amendment, it's also the same thing with talking and they debate her all the time. today my class debated with the teacher because god forbid we have a test and a project due in the same week. i just want to tell them to shut the **** up sometimes, some people are so dramatic.
_______________________________________________________________________

anyway, i wish there was a website for animal crossing where you could set up furniture items inside your house like the island planner. this would be helpful because i could see how things look before buying/cataloging them but that would be a lot of work for developers and nintendo would probably sue them or something.


----------



## Hype (Nov 16, 2021)

I wish the world was more centered in the heart than the mind. I wish for peace and prosperity for everyone. It is possible, only human desire stops it from fruition.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 17, 2021)

I wish shinys that are barely a different colour, didn’t exist.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2021)

I’m tempted to buy tickets for this one hockey game but idk. I’ll see when the day gets closer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2021)

Creators for cash-grab movies see the "exaggerate character design" advice and then churn out stuff like this:







I cannot put into _words_ the absolute 
FURY this _thing _embeds into my soul



I am sobbing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2021)

^who tf allowed those designs LOL.

also okay royal mail i forgive you those asendia ppl are worse


----------



## Beanz (Nov 17, 2021)

i like to eat raw onions. i’ll eat slices of them one by one like a snack until they burn my throat.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2021)

I don't think testing and tracing "too little" is the issue honestly, probably that there are bad regulations on how and when to do it, it's not that they tell people to use common sense a lot or learn to feel your body etc. unless one's that smart themself. so the er's/hospitals gets flooded with people who probably just have some allergy or slight fever and nothing else cause they don't know painkillers lol.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2021)

Tired of life.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2021)

regret feels should have bought that other movie poster when i could have it's not that they turn up there every day...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2021)

I honestly wonder all the time how much people would actually be willing to pay for my art. might be an okay way to make some side money.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I honestly wonder all the time how much people would actually be willing to pay for my art. might be an okay way to make some side money.



You could post in the museum asking how much people on here would pay/if there is interest. Could be a good starting point, thought when asking other peoples opinions do keep in mind only you know how much time goes in to one piece.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 18, 2021)

My phone is dying I need to get my charger but if I move my doggie might leave (from laying next to me on my couch chair) and I don't want her too

Edit: She got up. Apparently all I had to day was "Puppy-" (I didn't even finish my sentence) and she got right up and left. I can charge my phone now but at what cost

*Puppy isn't her name but it's like a nickname, one of many she has


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 18, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i like to eat raw onions. i’ll eat slices of them one by one like a snack until they burn my throat.


why isn't there a react emote for crying


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 18, 2021)

I usually daydream a lot.


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

Why does the rain outside make me feel tired


----------



## Neb (Nov 19, 2021)

The more novels I read the more I notice the same writing mistakes. Some authors seem to write very one dimensional characters. I can’t tell you how many antagonists I read whose only personality trait was “blunt jerk.” The same could be said for characters who are just “nice.” They end up feeling more like plot devices than actual people.

Other writers spend way too long describing things that could be done in a paragraph. One book I read actually spent multiple pages on nematode breeding. This didn’t happen once either. It happened _every other chapter. _I get the protagonist researches that subject, but I don’t need an introductory course before every character interaction.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2021)

hope y'all be enjoying the d/p remakes those of you getting em. gonna have to wait til next friday cause switch games are expensive + payday.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)

^everything switch is overpriced here, probs due to that electronics tax but, jeez lol :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2021)

I have a friend in one of my classes who felt I was anxious about something once and asked if I liked hugs and since I said yes they've given me a hug every time I've seen them. I genuinely don't know how I'm going to get through my break next week without my hug


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 20, 2021)

Two character cliches that dominate media:

Blank-slate yet unreasonably heroic guy.

Stubborn, "I hate everyone" woman.

I want _*humans*_ more often.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2021)

Why are so many people so annoying?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2021)

I ****ing love this girl.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2021)

i finally got a really cute theme going on and then i start developing another interest lmao


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2021)

My life has no real merit. Why do I exist?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

PoGo is seriously like the most low-budget **** fandom game ever but here we go just because I wanted that one exclusive to my Home account.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 21, 2021)

I have many favorite shows, but I only have two that I really love.❤


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2021)

I remember the add-on you could buy that would make your user title glow a certain color, and I miss that.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 23, 2021)

Rich people stay rich by buying items from other rich people and hoard their money.
Poor people without money destroys the economy.
Thus we must rob Tom Nook and give the money to the poor.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2021)

Ahhhhh, I love when I don’t have anything to do in the morning and can sleep in after waking up.  Just ignore everything else in the world and be comfy.  : ‘ )


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2021)

I wish I was a bit older..


----------



## Neb (Nov 24, 2021)

I really need to cut my habit of reading, playing, and watching multiple things at a same time. It just makes everything take longer to finish. I end up forgetting a lot of plots too…


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 24, 2021)

remember diner dash? i forgot it existed


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2021)

worst pickup line if you're playing pogo: "hey theres a rare pokemon in ur bed, im coming for it"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2021)

^if someone said that to me I would run away just like the stupid Pokemon they're chasing 


why does my kitten keep trying to pick up my banana and run off w it lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^if someone said that to me I would run away just like the stupid Pokemon they're chasing
> 
> 
> why does my kitten keep trying to pick up my banana and run off w it lmao


LMAO yes for sure. it's such a dumb game yet i play it haha.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2021)

The one thing I’m thankful for is that she exists in my screwed up life.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 25, 2021)

i just tried stuffing and i kind of like it, i can’t believe i used to hate it before.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2021)

cant believe it took me THIS long to get into the fnaf main games


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2021)

Just 1 month 'til Christmas. W00t!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 25, 2021)

7 years later and my santa hat still fits me, what kind of world am i living in ;~;


----------



## Beanz (Nov 27, 2021)

i was looking at my old miiverse posts on archiverse from 2015-2017 and i am cringing so much.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 27, 2021)

I like trains


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 27, 2021)

recently learned I do, in fact, like salad when it's not just bare lettuce and whatnot thrown into a bowl
so now all I'm craving is salad doused in italian dressing
I'm a bit like Spongebob from the show Spongebob
I need it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

bd/sp aged bad, or ninty just looooves its dumb update approach like wtf man.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Nov 27, 2021)

i hate seeing **** like "protect x kids"and stuff like you know these people go dead silent when an adult is out there suffering. like, we all need to protect dem kiddos hurr durr but god forbid we lift a finger to help all the adults suffering from mental illness out there b/c posting about mentally ill, lgbt, marginalized groups of adults doesn't get that internet clout. f off with your performative bs.


----------



## oak (Nov 27, 2021)

It's pouring rain and I saw a couple riding a tandem bike through the city.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 27, 2021)

deserved


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2021)

I want a parody of the 1997 Event Horizon movie where the bad guy says, “Hell is just a word, the reality is much, much worse.”  Except instead of showing images of horrific things, he accidentally shows a video of him dancing in the shower to the song “I’m way too sexy.”  Then the MC is covering his eyes and is like, “omg, the reality IS much, much worse!”

…

Yeah, don’t ask.


----------



## vixened (Nov 27, 2021)

bones are wet. that is all.


----------



## Neb (Nov 27, 2021)

Reading a good book during a long reading session feels really nice. I haven’t done this in years…


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2021)

i rly need new pants...thing is most hardly fits my ass and i can't find nice long dresses/skirt either at least not to work in.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 28, 2021)

I just watched all 3 maze runner movies, and the last one has me b a w l i n g like why did 2 of my favorite characters die


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 28, 2021)

Spoiler: i memorize this more than i memorize stuff i need for my exam



𝓲𝓽'𝓼 𝓽𝓱𝓮 𝓻𝓪𝓲𝓭𝓮𝓷 𝓼𝓱𝓸𝓰𝓾𝓷
just imagine she talks like that
can you imagine if the raiden shogun was like
𝔂𝓸𝓾 𝔀𝓲𝓵𝓵 𝓫𝓮 𝓲𝓷𝓵𝓪𝓲𝓭 𝓾𝓹𝓸𝓷 𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓼 𝓼𝓽𝓪𝓽𝓾𝓮


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2021)

thank gosh my new mattress is coming tomorrow, only one more night on my broken mattress!! Can't wait to have a comfy bed again lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2021)

Going through old uni e-mails, deleting the ones I don’t want anymore, and keeping the ones I do want do be taking forever.  Lmao.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 28, 2021)

today i went to home depot and i put the animal crossing best buy page on a smart refrigerator, it’s for the common good.


----------



## boring (Nov 28, 2021)

I want to make a thread about all my animal crossing merch because its my special interest but I dont know if I should because will people care


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2021)

man i'm too old/not caring for some topics about this site sometimes...


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm so not ready for Chapter 3 of this mess of a book called 'the 2020s'.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 29, 2021)

my hair is straighter than my sexuality, i should learn how to fluff it out lol


----------



## Beanz (Nov 29, 2021)

what the hell are nfts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 30, 2021)

I wonder what people think of me carrying around what is essentially a computer stuffed in a baby doll around school




Cry all you want, you can't be unborn


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 30, 2021)

Some of the people who claim to be tolerant are the most intolerant people.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

Beanz said:


> what the hell are nfts


non fungible tokens, stay away from it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

think i sprained my chest/back muscles, oof.


----------



## Orius (Nov 30, 2021)

Okay, so initially, I didn't want to make this post as I've felt like I've been whining a bit too much about YouTubers and their overrated nature. I watched a few of Joon the King's videos chronicling the rise and fall of certain YouTubers including Shane "pedophile" Dawson, LeafyIshere (aka Calvin Lee Vail), and of course, Ethan "h3h3 Hypocrite" Klein, and I was writing a long tirade again about these loser nobodies, but I deleted that post just now.

But after thinking about it, and after watching more of Joon's video talking about how Ethan had this revenge war against KeemStar the fake news troll, and it's just... so freaking amusing, the idea of these so-called "YouTube celebrities" having their own pointless drama about nothing, how these losers get millions of views and millions of dollars per year just sitting there whining about other YouTubers, having their childish revenge against each other, and this is the kind of stuff that passes for "content" on YouTube. It's like, this is the stuff that makes up a vast majority of YouTube, so you can easily make up your mind whether if YouTube is a pointless platform you shouldn't care about or not.

And it's pretty pathetic, really, these once kings of YouTube now reduced to podcasters because they can no longer bully others with their so-called "commentary videos" making fun of others because YouTube has updated their anti-bully policies about a year or two ago. Now they're just sitting on their butts, doing podcasts nobody care about because who gives a flying freck what you have to say about trending topics, you overrated hack.

Phew. Got a lot of rage in me there, seeing these bloated "celebrities" getting so many views for doing almost nothing productive. It's ironic, people like Ethan Klein ragging on Hollywood celebrities when a large number of Hollywood celebrities don't childishly get revenge on one another for saying the wrong thing. Like, everytime one of these YouTubers makes a critique about another YouTuber, that second YouTuber would create a video insulting back the first YouTuber. It's schoolyard childishness, a "you hit me so I'll hit you" practice. And these clapbacks, these so-called content where they throw back insults, they get millions of views and they earn tons of money per video by basically insulting one another. It's pathetic and a showcase of how toxic YouTube content can be.

Remember when reality TV died out? Well, this is the new reality TV. This is the new dystopia we're living in. This is the new "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills", just people being mean to each other and earning tons of money off the drama.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 30, 2021)

when the clock strikes midnight, I am become Christmas


----------



## vanivon (Nov 30, 2021)

Beanz said:


> what the hell are nfts


basically the concept of them is like. Say you’re at a museum and you want to buy the Mona Lisa. so some random guy is like “okay in exchange for 1 million dollars I’ll burn down an unspecified part of the Amazon rainforest & grant you ownership of the Mona Lisa.” Then he writes down “BEANZ OWNS THE MONA LISA” on a post it note, goes into a random supply closet in the museum, and sticks that post it note in a corner of that supply closet as “accessible proof.” and then when you try to take it home because you “own” it he’s like “oh lol absolutely not it has to stay here.” also he never owned the Mona Lisa himself.

essentially they’re one big scam (and undoubtedly have ties to money laundering) with the added note of taking insane amounts of energy to process each transaction.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

Merielle said:


> when the clock strikes midnight, I am become Christmas



When the clock strikes Christmas, I am become midnight.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 30, 2021)

vanivon said:


> basically the concept of them is like. Say you’re at a museum and you want to buy the Mona Lisa. so some random guy is like “okay in exchange for 1 million dollars I’ll burn down an unspecified part of the Amazon rainforest & grant you ownership of the Mona Lisa.” Then he writes down “BEANZ OWNS THE MONA LISA” on a post it note, goes into a random supply closet in the museum, and sticks that post it note in a corner of that supply closet as “accessible proof.” and then when you try to take it home because you “own” it he’s like “oh lol absolutely not it has to stay here.” also he never owned the Mona Lisa himself.
> 
> essentially they’re one big scam (and undoubtedly have ties to money laundering) with the added note of taking insane amounts of energy to process each transaction.


it sounds complicated. let's say that i want to own a piece of digital art, can't i technically just download or screenshot it and say that i own it? your explanation  is better than the explanation of the article which i was reading earlier today. i'm not even into this stupid stuff, i was just wondering what everyone else is talking about lol. this whole thing is too much for my ultra smol brain to process.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 30, 2021)

Beanz said:


> it sounds complicated. let's say that i want to own a piece of digital art, can't i technically just download or screenshot it and say that i own it? your explanation  is better than the explanation of the article which i was reading earlier today. i'm not even into this stupid stuff, i was just wondering what everyone else is talking about lol. this whole thing is too much for my ultra smol brain to process.


oh you could ABSOLUTELY just screenshot or right-click save as a NFT and claim it’s yours. their “proof of ownership” is crock essentially and it’s really just an extra-complicated scam at the end of the day


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 30, 2021)

bread is so good


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2021)

I said it once and I’ll say it again, the _only _good thing about December this year is that JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures part 6 (Stone Ocean) is airing.


----------



## vixened (Dec 1, 2021)

it's now December, Mariah Carey has been unleashed


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Creators for cash-grab movies see the "exaggerate character design" advice and then churn out stuff like this:
> View attachment 414418
> View attachment 414417
> I cannot put into _words_ the absolute
> ...


From the new Addams Family?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2021



vixenism said:


> it's now December, Mariah Carey has been unleashed


Oh no.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 1, 2021)

Chocolate milk is the best


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 1, 2021)

fnaf turned me into more of a furry than i already was i am dying


----------



## Giddy (Dec 1, 2021)

I've been wondering, like when last year TV and media productions had no way of really making proper next episodes of series, why couldn't we have brought back older tv shows that had finished or better yet ones that had been cancelled? Do they still keep a copy of older shows?

Like, for example kids shows from my childhood were iconic and they don't show them anymore, but if they had a way to bring that back for last year im sure it would have kept most happy.


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2021)

Everyday just feels so tiring


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2021)

They are the last hope
For men, dragons and dwarves
Spirits of the forest
Shy elves and trolls

Five go from Elgard
Into the darkness leaving the light
To find the Black Order's
Immortal dark rhymes

To find the written words
Of Hellgod's unholy son
Prevent him from returning and save the whole world

Through the Valley of Sin
Led by the whispers of holy wind
Into Dar-Kunor, a new saga begins
​...I've been listening to too much Rhapsody/Rhapsody of Fire.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2021)

does anyone else remember the glory days of Taco Bell, when you could get the $2 meal deal? the five-layer burrito (among other things), a bag of Doritos, and a med drink for just $2?? those were some of the best days of my life lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 2, 2021)

fnaf is taking over my life and theres simply nothing i can do about it


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2021)

^I still haven't beat the 1st one lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 3, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^I still haven't beat the 1st one lol.


ive just been watching playthroughs, but I've played the first game for myself too and am stuck at the 4th night lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2021)

when your mom doesn't get the line between legit venting and just whining it's like yeah you say this i can't do a thing really.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2021)

We (household) were expecting to get our PCR results back today but nada. So instead of going to the pub with my friends tonight I've reinvested the money I would have spent on travel and beer into Chinese takeout and a bottle of red wine.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2021)

Spicy instant noodles + red wine = win.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 3, 2021)

The Island Transfer Tool is soooo trashy, why can't Nintendo just be normal for once. All the other games I could upload to the cloud or transfer to my sdcard, but noooooo for Animal Crossing you have to make a sacrifice to keep your island. I literally had to set up a new Nintendo account so that I could use a different user on my new Switch to receive the island data. And I had to do it twice because the accounts work so weirdly. At least it worked. Remember when they had no option to do that though? Geez.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2021)

Tomorrow is either going to be amazing or terrible, lmao. No in between.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2021)

My skin is starting to get dry again because of the winter time.  Boy do I not like this season at all anymore… going to have to use some lotion.

Also, don’t worry, totally not mass VM’ing people because I want to know how they’re doing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2021)

^ikr and i'm so bad with lotion too, though yeah taking hot baths do help there are worse options to heat up lol...

also hurry up package hope it's not stuck in UK lol.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 4, 2021)

It's 2am and I've ben having an identity crisis since 12am. Only for me to realize i'm still a masc enby. Oh well, at least I figured out how to get a shorter haircut than what I've got that passes as enby without my mom knowing.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 4, 2021)

I want Eggnog so bad…


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2021)

^You and me both!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2021)

Rillaboom is the most stupid localization name, really.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 4, 2021)

i want, no, need this guy so bad


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2021)

I love how everyone is changing their user title color to green.  Meanwhile, it may _look_ like I changed mine to green for the holiday season, but nope, it has been that way since forever ago.  It’s my favorite color and the color of Izuku Midoriya’s hair and eyes, so x)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 4, 2021)

I really hope Nintendo revamps their approach to flowers in the next AC game. I've been trying to clean my island up but it's so annoying having to dig a hole for every flower I want to trash, and I can't have people over to take the flowers they want without best friending them. I get why they did it the way they did but it wasn't implemented in the best way imo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2021)

the Betterman mom in The Croods 2 is so passive aggressive, she's insufferable lol


----------



## Saylor (Dec 4, 2021)

My friend gave me a piece of an apple pie they made last night and I'm still thinking about it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2021)

Holy FRICK the hype I have for the second Spider-Verse movie rn is INSANE
IT'S GOING TO BE A TWO-PARTER AAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 4, 2021)

i want to talk about springtrap or like, anything fnaf related to someone who will actually be around and not leave for 2689754347 hours and without them thinking im a weirdo i am one but ur not allowed to think that  /j sobs i need more friends noone is ever around


----------



## deana (Dec 4, 2021)

Some little teenage loser called me "mommy" today to make me uncomfortable and it worked


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

I really hate Asendia and I wish they'd stop sending through them it's not that they avoid customs or anything plus their tracking is wonky as hell.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 5, 2021)

I want the cure for sleep.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone who ships Wilbur and Orville or Pelly and Phyllis should be ashamed of themselves.
On Twitter this morning and saw Wilbur x Orville 18+ fanart, gross.

The same goes for Blathers and Celeste or Tommy and Timmy.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

^lmao now i'm curious...

also i hate cold weather


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2021)

I just discovered the existence of a loch ness monster beanie baby and now I desperately want to add her to my collection


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickled red onion on a bacon burger is really good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2021)

typing the above person's username with my elbow is hard when I'm wearing long sleeves lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/cats/comments/r9qgnn

omg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2021)

need more pogo people, add me if u play!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 6, 2021)

I’m just confused, so many thought fill my mind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2021)

I suddenly have a very strong desire to design OCs based on my fox plushies lol, idek the new one's name yet


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Dec 7, 2021)

I've got a job interview as a mental health crisis clinician after work today. I'm sort of nervous, since entry level jobs usually prey on new college graduates. I need to look up red flags to look for during the interview process & make a list of questions to ask. But I think this job may be a good step to getting my QMHP-E to QMHP-A at least!


----------



## Beanz (Dec 7, 2021)

i keep getting these weird ads on almost every website i go to


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2021)

Beanz said:


> View attachment 417866
> i keep getting these weird ads on almost every website i go to


bit wrong season tbh lmao


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2021)

I want these so badly: 



Spoiler



Samus action figure: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Metroid plush:


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm so close to writing a parody of the US state I live in (South freaking-Carolina), I'm so done!


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 7, 2021)

no thoughts, head full of exam panic


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 8, 2021)

every time i draw an animatronic i get a little better at furry art and my skills for human art disappear
so far, in about a week, ive done 11 and they're all of the same one too.....


----------



## boring (Dec 8, 2021)

Had a dream last night about this website. third one in a week ... hmmm


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2021)

When the inevitable “how was your year” thread pops up what do I say? I don’t want to lie, but I also don’t want to make things too negative. Is there a gentle way of saying 2021 is the worst year in a string of 5 bad years for me?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

Love that there is a bar in the UK named the bell tree haha


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2021)

^I can see it now...Isabelle's had one too many mojitos and starts to become belligerent lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

i hate when you find music you love but it basically only exists on youtube...


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2021)

After getting back into reading again I have a few tips for people who are trying to do the same.

1. Don’t read more than a few books at a time.  It’ll slow down your progress and you’re more likely to forget story details. I recommend one book for during the day and one book for the night. That way you have something different to read in bed.

2. Set reading goals every day. With longer books I aim for 50 pages a day, while shorter books get 25 pages. It keeps my progress steady and consistent.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 8, 2021)

me??? biased towards fictional women with short brown hair and strong personality?????
more likely than you think



Spoiler: no way



enanan is my current hyperfixation in prsk................... look at her determination.............. wow i love her.........









Spoiler: would I be



miss tsugu, the backbone of afterglow, the energizer, the sunshine to be protected
all in all, she.








Spoiler: biased towards them



strong personality, very cute, very fierce
i want to protect tsugu and ena but with maya???? i want her to protect me. i know she can do it








Spoiler: (honorable mention)



not short-haired but i want to protect her with all my heart. miko iino haters dni (/jk)
i just want miko iino to be happy. i want to give her the world. please let her have a happy ending



LOOK AT HER. VERY SMALL. VERY STUDIOUS!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

I cannot imagine anyone _actually_ eating this, so why???


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2021)

I have no idea why I just spent the last couple hours watching and analyzing _Event Horizon (1997) _scenes.  I’ve been a bit obsessed/interested in this movie in the past as well.  I’m not usually a fan of horror movies because I find them boring, but I think I just need to sit down and watch this one the entire way through to be done with it, and then never view or think about it again.  Lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

is 6am too early to make a pot of rotini pasta with marinara sauce and a side of garlic bread?

I don't think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope garlic bread is definitely always a good time to make!

Guess I can check the vinyl stores here but kshfdsf


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Dec 9, 2021)

Too much is happening in the month of December. Why is this always the case?? slow down!!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2021)

how to make more friends


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

if you're eating spicy food and it's not making your eyes and nose water then it ain't spicy enough


----------



## Beanz (Dec 9, 2021)

i wish i could get out of the cycle of starting an island, decorating it, then getting bored of it & restarting. i know this it’s my own choice of whether or not i restart but should i? i haven’t even made up a name for this new island or a theme if i do restart. i love nh but i felt like it was easier to stay with a nl town for a long time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I cannot imagine anyone _actually_ eating this, so why???
> 
> View attachment 418191



W
T
F

That isn't even a chicken sandwich at that point. For all those add-ons I feel like it should have costed more, just cause that's ridiculous and time consuming. I didn't know McDonald's had most of that stuff (ranch, lime wedge, lime glaze, tortilla strips??) Also, what's mac sauce?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> W
> T
> F
> 
> That isn't even a chicken sandwich at that point. For all those add-ons I feel like it should have costed more, just cause that's ridiculous and time consuming. I didn't know McDonald's had most of that stuff (ranch, lime wedge, lime glaze, tortilla strips??) Also, what's mac sauce?


It’s the signature sauce for a Big Mac. Total, it’s about a $7 McChicken with all those add-ons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Total, it’s about a $7 McChicken with all those add-ons.


that's hilarious bc a regular McChicken is only like $1.09


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2021)

i find it funny a fnaf animation got me into p!atd


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

^I'd list everything that got me into stuff it'd be random as well heh c;

I find it funny also that people think I'm social.. Like I am as long as people are not stiff peeps and only talks about their family and life stories or just work stuff I have no idea about like chill.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2021)

I swear I had no idea anything went down in the unpopular opinions thread lol, I was just pleasantly surprised to see it was locked. I'm prob one of the few people who never checks that thread.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2021)

^You and me both! I prefer threads that focus on the positive and what we have in common.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2021)

Doesn't seem surprising that a place to share unpopular opinions got closed


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^You and me both! I prefer threads that focus on the positive and what we have in common.


Generally same, but I also find it lowkey annoying that everyone is supposed to have the same mindset and if you don't you're automatically the enemy.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 11, 2021)

Still thinking about the Squirtle plush I saw yesterday... it was $38 but I might have to go back and get it.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 11, 2021)

I still haven’t found a random shiny in BDSP


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2021)

cant wait for fnaf security breach to come out and for markiplier to play it thats what im looking forward to the most in my life rn its coming out very soon so i hope he plays it asap


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 11, 2021)

no thoughts just berry farming in pokemon ;w;  (just kidding all of my braincells are studying for exams)


----------



## Merielle (Dec 11, 2021)

Otome love interests almost always have some specific color they're associated with (because merch, mainly), and it's occurred to me that almost half of my favorites have a red theme going on.  I feel like I'm starting to sense a pattern.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2021)

I hate winter and snow, but I really like the forum’s snowy background.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2021)

a few days ago I found a packet of Indomie Mi Goreng instant noodles in the cabinet and I had never heard of it nor tried it, so I went ahead and tried it and it was honestly prob the best instant noodles I've ever had.

but now I'm having a heluva time trying to find a place that sells them


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 12, 2021)

why do i always assume everything is about me even if the person barely knows me the first thing i think is 'is it about me?!!?;;!((????' i have a problem


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 12, 2021)

there's a kfc opening in the town where my dad works and it's not a vibe as mostly like a kfc in a nearby town?? woah

and! bring on sunday evening/monday for the forum event to start where i am ;D


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2021)

who the heck is out here roasting chestnuts anyways, I've never actually seen someone roast a chestnut except on that one spongebob Christmas special lol


----------



## Stikki (Dec 12, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> who the heck is out here roasting chestnuts anyways, I've never actually seen someone roast a chestnut except on that one spongebob Christmas special lol
> View attachment 418612


I do roast them, but not on an actual fire, yikes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm perfectly fine with the way I look, but why must I look like a 11 year old boy in the face lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2021)

I have not changed my collectables since Halloween time?

Get with it me


----------



## Beanz (Dec 12, 2021)

i just hate it when im out shopping and i actually have money this time but i can’t find anything nice. im at the mall and it’s like it’s 100 degrees in here plus there’s a lot of people which is overwhelming


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 12, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i just hate it when im out shopping and i actually have money this time but i can’t find anything nice. im at the mall and it’s like it’s 100 degrees in here plus there’s a lot of people which is overwhelming


Sounds like you should buy yourself a refreshing drink. (I'm sorry)

Was just thinking about how I hate how dark it gets so early around this time of the year.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2021)

The animated Christmas lights on the banner are cool.


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2021)

Guessing a true or false feels like a 50/50 chance, unless if you know the real answer


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 13, 2021)

i love my new aesthetic soooo muuuch even though literally noone else is gonna get it lmaoo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 13, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> who the heck is out here roasting chestnuts anyways, I've never actually seen someone roast a chestnut except on that one spongebob Christmas special lol
> View attachment 418612


It might be more of a thing in other countries. I've seen them eaten in 2 anime this week.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2021)

I remember when we had that add-on for purchase that would make your user title glow, and I kind of miss that. I know most of all the add-ons disappeared when the forum upgraded I guess, but I can still reminisce on the past.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I remember when we had that add-on for purchase that would make your user title glow, and I kind of miss that. I know most of all the add-ons disappeared when the forum upgraded I guess, but I can still reminisce on the past.


Whoa did I miss something? I only know the colour change things so please educate me!


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2021)

I am so burned out from video games it’s not even funny. The only titles I’ve been enjoying lately are visual novels and simulators. Even then it’s only for short periods of time. It’s a bit of a problem since I have a long backlog…


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Whoa did I miss something? I only know the colour change things so please educate me!


It was a very long time ago I believe, maybe 2014 or 2015? You could give your user title a glow effect so it would glow one color and have the text in whatever color you chose.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm oddly reminded of this one time when my friend sent me the video of Axl Rose singing "gimme some reggae!" over and over and over, and I had it open in like 15 different tabs at once so my computer's RAM was absolutely destroyed by the power of hard rock reggae lmaoooo


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2021)

My friend shows me the most random things, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 14, 2021)

getting into obscure stuff noone knows abt but you is painful my adhd Cannot handle this


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)

Psydye said:


> My friend shows me the most random things, lol.



…

Did I actually just watch this or am I having a weird af fever dream?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> It was a very long time ago I believe, maybe 2014 or 2015? You could give your user title a glow effect so it would glow one color and have the text in whatever color you chose.


Ohh okay I was kinda on break during 2014 so must've missed it. Thank you, though!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2021)

One of my friends drew my character and colored it. Came out pretty dang good, I think:


Spoiler


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 14, 2021)

Tomorrow, I'll be getting my 3rd dose of the covid vaccine. I'm nervous because I'm afraid of needles, But I'm ready for it.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2021)

why some fangame that started out as a meme parody making me cry for 5 minutes straight lmao


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2021)

SO close to completing the first book in the Wheel of Time series, The Eye of the World. Just 5 chapters left!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2021)

Mmmm, I love when you find awesome music but stuff ain't like nowhere except youtube, or in my case unless you like live in a greek record store, lol. Glad we got some media at work though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 15, 2021)

I wanted to stop somewhere on the way home, but they close at 8 PM. I'd only have a few minutes to browse. Hopefully I can just go next week!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 15, 2021)

holy crap, I'm gonna be able to buy a chest binder through a school counselor's help
it's hitting me now that how something I thought I wouldn't be able to get for a very long while, is finally safely obtainable


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 15, 2021)

I sometimes wonder if I didn't be around with the wrong people in my early life, then maybe I would not have this many trust issues.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2021)

Borrowed Canto General by Pablo Neruda from work in Spanish. Kinda surprised how many words/context I get even though I don't get every single one. As opposed when I read parts of it in German... I lost a lot of the latter since I never use it and I listen/read to Spanish more these days so well good for me lol.

(reason I borrowed it was cause I heard Theodorakis' music of it(or, 7 of them)and wanted to read/know more).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Spoiler


thank you for blessing us with these incredible images today friend



I was scrolling through Amazon and I found perhaps the greatest hoodie ever


----------



## your local goomy (Dec 16, 2021)

Yesterday I was taking a walk and I saw one of my professors drive off very quickly, then it got me thinking how much the school would compensate me if I would have been in front of him and he ran me over, lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2021)

I realize that I'm nearing 7,000 posts. I don't know whether it's a good thing or a bad thing lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> Yesterday I was taking a walk and I saw one of my professors drive off very quickly, then it got me thinking how much the school would compensate me if I would have been in front of him and he ran me over, lol.


Are you doing okay?

Also:


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 17, 2021)

Artificial Watermelon flavour is better than real watermelon.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow, it's been almost two years since the end of og DanPlan
I used to be so obsessed with it, still pretty sad over what happened, damn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)

NovariusHaze said:


> Artificial Watermelon flavour is better than real watermelon.


definitely agree!

same with artificial pineapple, some candy and stuff i can eat but i hate fresh actual pineapples lol


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 17, 2021)

uh oh I'm hearing bad things about the optimization and stuff of fnaf sb  ill have to see for myself when Markiplier plays it but thats Not promising
_thats probably why the game requires 80+ gigabytes of storage space lmao_


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 17, 2021)

Shoutout to the woman I thought was my manager coming in to work when I was leaving this morning. I waved and said hey. She was visibly confused but still said good morning back lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)

Finally got around cleaning my old JE stuff. Gonna keep some, give some away to a friend and some just give away to second hand shops or throw away if broke. Felt good, catharsis they say.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 17, 2021)

a lot of people at my school got corona and of course im close contact but luckily we’re going virtual for the remaining days until christmas + im vaccinated so i don’t have to quarantine. i had to go to this other room for lunch today for the close contact people and there was this kid who kept shouting “i am a positive tester for the covid 19 virus” as a joke. it was so annoying, like that isn’t a joke man


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 17, 2021)

I can't believe my mom called me and asked me if I have let someone in our house...back when I was a teenager.
Like WTF.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2021)

I think hot Cheeto taco shells would be pretty cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 18, 2021)

wooo, a break from school! 
*lays around, doing nothing all day*


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 18, 2021)

whoa, me, making an animation and not giving up on it the next day?? crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

^awesome sig though 

Also I really hate waking up early on weekends cause it's not that I can go up and do stuff anyway


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 18, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> ^awesome sig though


oh thats not what i was referring to im making an animation which is gonna have alot more effort put into it my sig is just an edit i did for christmas ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> oh thats not what i was referring to im making an animation which is gonna have alot more effort put into it my sig is just an edit i did for christmas ^^


oh aha i thought u meant the eyebrows... lol my bad but i still love that face


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

I ordered something online and it says it should arrive by Sunday evening but like.... it's being shipped through USPS and the post office doesn't run on Sundays lol?? I guess we will wait and see if it arrives tomorrow, I'll be pretty sad if it doesn't


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I ordered something online and it says it should arrive by Sunday evening but like.... it's being shipped through USPS and the post office doesn't run on Sundays lol?? I guess we will wait and see if it arrives tomorrow, I'll be pretty sad if it doesn't


That sounds highly sus, I've never ever seen anything come on a sunday from them, even abroad lol.

On another note I was very tempted to name my Zygarde "asshat" since it was so annoying to get but I didn't hahaha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> That sounds highly sus, I've never ever seen anything come on a sunday from them, even abroad lol.
> 
> On another note I was very tempted to name my Zygarde "asshat" since it was so annoying to get but I didn't hahaha


after a quick online search, apparently they will deliver Priority Mail and Amazon packages on Sundays. can't recall if I've ever gotten one on a Sunday or not but I'll not get my hopes up. 

also that's a terrific name, reminds me of when I finally caught Mesprit in Pearl after many tries and I named it PITA (pain in the a**) lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> after a quick online search, apparently they will deliver Priority Mail and Amazon packages on Sundays. can't recall if I've ever gotten one on a Sunday or not but I'll not get my hopes up.
> 
> also that's a terrific name, reminds me of when I finally caught Mesprit in Pearl after many tries and I named it PITA (pain in the a**) lol


Oh okay that's good though  I do know I got one package on a Saturday here but that was some time ago. Best of luck!

Isn't it 

AND LOL EVEN BETTER.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

__





						Funny Book Titles
					





					allowe.com
				




this cracked me up too good


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2021)

There are actually videos about how _not_ to get cheated on?? That’s basically like putting the blame on the other person. There is no excuse for cheating. You shouldn’t change yourself to prevent yourself from getting cheated on. Cheaters will cheat. It doesn’t matter who you are, it’s them. Blame the cheater, not the cheated.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 18, 2021)

If mermaids were real, wouldn’t they be constantly swimming in fish poop


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2021)

Even if soul mates and twin flames exist I'm not interested. I'm quite happy being by myself, tyvm!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

^^ aros unite


I love when I put off doing a commission for so long bc just getting started is hard but then I end up doing the sketch in like 5 minutes lmao, like why did I put this off for two weeks jlsksksl ;;


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 18, 2021)

This pandemic has sucked out all the life and joy out of me. Even before it happened I still had issues, but it somehow got worse by the time it started last year.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 18, 2021)

This looks good.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2021)

^I'd eat it.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Even if soul mates and twin flames exist I'm not interested. I'm quite happy being by myself, tyvm!


Well, being single means no relationship drama. I’d say it’s a win.


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

Libraries deserve way more love. I mean, they’re literally a free Netflix for books. You can browse from thousands of titles new and old. That’s not to mention the CDs, movies, and manga many offer too. It’s a great way to sample titles without forking over money…


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

Neb said:


> Libraries deserve way more love. I mean, they’re literally a free Netflix for books. You can browse from thousands of titles new and old. That’s not to mention the CDs, movies, and manga many offer too. It’s a great way to sample titles without forking over money…


As a library assistant, 100000% agree. Sadly it's the politicians/some bosses who spread the hate cause they are just there without knowing what we really do.

As I work within a service that has like media in 120+ languages, we are definitely needed and I absolutely LOVE our world music selection, since some are very hard unless you like live in those countries.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

Trying to figure our the non-native dynamax Pokémon and how it works, apparently I've done link trades with sword? cause I did get reshiram and thundurus before.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 19, 2021)

@Reginald Fairfield I liked how they just kept adding on the whipped cream lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

Neb said:


> Libraries deserve way more love. I mean, they’re literally a free Netflix for books. You can browse from thousands of titles new and old. That’s not to mention the CDs, movies, and manga many offer too. It’s a great way to sample titles without forking over money…


I worked in a library for all four of my college years as a shelver and I absolutely loved it. I honestly never spent much time in libraries as a kid because I've never been too interested in reading (ADHD makes it super hard to focus) but the atmosphere and accessibility is truly awesome.




I checked my order's tracking again today to make sure it is in fact being delivered today. yall tell me how this makes any sense. on Amazon it says it'll be delivered today (of course) but on the USPS website it says expected delivery by Thursday???? like four days from now?? idk who to believe???

if it doesn't show up today I'll be so disappointed lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

one of my favorite random facts is that DC Comics is an abbreviation for "Detective Comics Comics"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> one of my favorite random facts is that DC Comics is an abbreviation for "Detective Comics Comics"


Lmao really... I wonder how many of the comics today are actually detective ones haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I checked my order's tracking again today to make sure it is in fact being delivered today. yall tell me how this makes any sense. on Amazon it says it'll be delivered today (of course) but on the USPS website it says expected delivery by Thursday???? like four days from now?? idk who to believe???
> 
> if it doesn't show up today I'll be so disappointed lol


update: I checked the USPS tracking again like two hours later and it changed to today (from Thursday), thank goodness I just had it delivered here like 15 min ago. now I'm a happy boyyy  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2021

also can't believe how many of my friends on Pocket Camp have their players wearing those stupid sparkly eye glasses lmaooooo

(nothing against the ppl who like them, I just think it's hilarious that like 6 people i'm friends with are wearing them at the same time)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> update: I checked the USPS tracking again like two hours later and it changed to today (from Thursday), thank goodness I just had it delivered here like 15 min ago. now I'm a happy boyyy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2021
> 
> ...


Lool reminds me during early-mid pandemic and the face mask fashion thing just like whyyy lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

buying this fuzzy hood was a great idea. I've been wearing it for like 4 hours straight and I don't want to take it off lol. best $28 I ever spent!


----------



## Beanz (Dec 19, 2021)

i am once again procrastinating 

i think i want to try animating but i have no idea what to make an animation of.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

the best part about learning a new christmas piano piece by ear like 5 days before christmas is listening to the exact. same. parts. over and over and over :,,,,,,,)


I'm pretty darned good w music but I'm not "mozart can listen to a 55 minute piece one time and play the entire thing perfectly from memory" good lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2021)

how do i have 65 followers

also what the **** happened to being able to make online friends easily now if i wanna befriend someone i get all nervous and im like "bbut what if tthey dont like me or think im cringe" and im awkward and stiff as HELL before i open up
 sobbing it used to be so much easier


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 20, 2021)

My cat's paws are swollen so I'm making an appointment to see the vet today, and as soon as they picked up the phone she got off my lap and went under the Christmas tree


----------



## Beanz (Dec 20, 2021)

the skype ring haunts me


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s my medication or desensitization, but horror does not scare me anymore. Occasionally my heart rate will speed up. Otherwise it doesn’t affect me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm only 8 silver bells away from that snowflake wand lol rip


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 20, 2021)

built to scale 2 on rhythm tengoku gba is killing me


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2021)

No, your eyes are not deceiving you...that is indeed a painting of a daydreaming sausage.


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2021)

I swear I’m going to have have like 10,000 posts on here in five years.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

Crime is a foot… (or is it a leg?)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2021)

Waiter, there's a goat in my coffee:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm working on a commission and I'm trying my hardest not to obsessively clean up any lines and just let them be natural or whatever, and it's actually going pretty well. hopefully the coloring doesn't take too long.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2021)

My hair is the exact same color as the cool feather. I have to say, the cool feather has cool taste.


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2021)

Every time I’m tempted to borrow a book from the library I have to remind myself that there are still several unfinished books on my shelf. Reading 3-7 titles at a time is already an issue of mine, so I don’t need even more distractions from my backlog.


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2021)

Canvt wait for Christmas (well somewhat)

But not New Year


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 21, 2021)

There was a Shrek musical?


----------



## oak (Dec 22, 2021)

I found a 20 dollar bill on the ground today so I stuffed it in my pocket but when I got home it was gone. Spoookyyyyy, or I just dropped it.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 22, 2021)

someone blocked me on twitter for sending this


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2021)

Can’t wait to download three more Steam games during the Steam Winter sale and barely play them!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2021)

I can't believe the Switch is almost 5 years old jfc


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 22, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't believe the Switch is almost 5 years old jfc


its HOW OLD?? it feels like it just came out


----------



## Merielle (Dec 22, 2021)

My dad forgot the name of Don't Starve and called it "Lost and Found: Don't Die, Though" and now I desperately want there to be a game with that title.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2021)

this is the biggest gd mood ever lmao


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 23, 2021)

Its going to suck that in the future that Covid-19 could be around for a lot longer and its going to get treated like the Flu where everyone might need to get different shots just to protect them from this virus. It will be a long time until the whole world reaches herd immunity when everyone is not as sick with covid-19 and maybe then life could return to normal, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 23, 2021)

its been a month since my fnaf obsession started


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello yes pat mcgrath can you not be so expensive thank u


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2021)

There are plenty of days where you are neither happy nor sad/bothered.  Today was one of those days for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 24, 2021)

Google's text Messages app is seriously the worst ever and I lowkey regret switching OS's now lol


----------



## Clock (Dec 24, 2021)

Not to sound greedy or impatient, but i want my silver bells so i can get the snowflake wand already

Hopefully the rest of the staff can accept my entry at some point lol


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 24, 2021)

i cant animate


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2021)

Excited!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2021)

Springtrap said:


> its HOW OLD?? it feels like it just came out


I think it feels that way since last year probably felt like a blur due to the pandemic. Like sometimes I talk to people about something that happened and they'd think it was in 2020, but it would be in 2019. It's like 2020 didn't exist to them. We just skipped a year.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I think it feels that way since last year probably felt like a blur due to the pandemic. Like sometimes I talk to people about something that happened and they'd think it was in 2020, but it would be in 2019. It's like 2020 didn't exist to them. We just skipped a year.


yeah its no wonder i cant keep track of time LOL


----------



## Beanz (Dec 24, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Google's text Messages app is seriously the worst ever and I lowkey regret switching OS's now lol


i remember saying on here last month that I was switching from ios to android. i finally got my s21 and it was a nice phone but i agree, the message app felt completely soul less. i had it for 2 days and i had to return it because i couldn’t deal with it anymore. i mean, the phone wasn’t total crap so idk why people get into this iphone vs android argument but it certainly ain’t for everyone, especially people who had iphones prior to getting an android.


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2021)

Collecting mini medals in Dragon Quest 8 is such a pain. Many of them are in obscure places and there’s no way to keep track of the ones you missed. The only reason I’m doing it is to give Red the armor you get for collecting all _133_ mini medals. After two hours of using a guide I only have around 60…


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 24, 2021)

hope i can actually get this animation done


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2021)

Can't sleep. (o_o)


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 25, 2021)

fnaf fans please be my friend . thats it thats the random thought


----------



## Neb (Dec 25, 2021)

What is with Japanese media and Schrodinger’s Cat? From comedy manga to pseudo-science filled visual novels, that theory is _everywhere_.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2021)

It’s past 3 a.m. and I didn’t sleep well last night.  How am I still awake?  LOL.  Please let me sleep in.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

Beanz said:


> i remember saying on here last month that I was switching from ios to android. i finally got my s21 and it was a nice phone but i agree, the message app felt completely soul less. i had it for 2 days and i had to return it because i couldn’t deal with it anymore. i mean, the phone wasn’t total crap so idk why people get into this iphone vs android argument but it certainly ain’t for everyone, especially people who had iphones prior to getting an android.


Yeah, only reason I ever got a 'droid was literally the clock widget thing cause I always had to check the iOS app like at least thrice so I actually put on alarms post-ios 14 update. For me it's mostly messages not sending rather than no soul but yeah it's really annoying. And yeah idk if they will ever bring back Up next or a clock widget for alarms for iphones so guess I'm stuck lol


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 25, 2021)

Raymond's amiibo card is cheaper than Marshal's...
In the US, Marshal's card is around $80 USD on eBay, and Raymond's is around $7 USD (this was a price on a real card.)
Like what happened..

I have both of their cards, I'm just shocked to see the prices.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 25, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Raymond's amiibo card is cheaper than Marshal's...
> In the US, Marshal's card is around $80 USD on eBay, and Raymond's is around $7 USD (this was a price on a real card.)
> Like what happened..
> 
> I have both of their cards, I'm just shocked to see the prices.


I think it's probably cuz Marshal's card is from an older series and he's so popular, and raymond is from the most recent series so hes easier to get?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

**** this im getting some 70s curtain cloth and sewing my own long vest/waistcoat.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 26, 2021)

"Bird song" by Florence + the machine never fails to make me emotional EVERY TIME i listen to it . idk if its just that ****ing powerful or if its bc of an animatic i associate it with but its an amazing song either way


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 26, 2021)

My friend was my sleep paralysis demon a few nights ago
I'm concerned


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it weird to give one of your original characters your birthday? Because I did.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2021)

^ not at all, it makes them more personable/relatable in a way 

i literally cannot remember what I came here for lmao my memory is fantastic 
I REMEMBER WHAT I WANTED TO SAY

I wanted to say, I'm lowkey sad that I've gone another year without winning anything from the 12 Days of Collectibles raffle, but then I remember that I literally won a pink feather from the AC 20th Anniversary raffle and I'm happy again  I love having two pink feathers!

big congrats to every who did win a collectible (especially Merielle and that delicious Disco Ball Egg ugh)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 26, 2021)

Skyward Sword walked so Breath of the Wild could run


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2021)

Enjoying the **** out of Metroid Dread! Definitely the best gift I received.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 26, 2021)

need 10 more silver bells for a yule log


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2021)

Inebriation, here I come.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 27, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Inebriation, here I come.


My brother made moonshine using everclear, and it wasn't overwhelming.


----------



## Misha (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't understand why I'm suddenly sleeping so much? Tbh it's a nice change from not being able to sleep well for months, but this is so strange. I slept 10 hours during the night and then was up for 6 hours and just fell asleep again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2021)

it's funny, when I think of relationships I generally consider men but I wouldn't be against getting in a relationship with a woman 

(I don't really mind how they identify as long as they're comfortable with me being apothi/ace lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2021)

I really hate when people are slimy disgusting nice to you, just cut the ****ing crap man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2021)

i'm only 30 tbt away from having 7,777 tbt lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 27, 2021)

windows 11 has a weird start up sound, xp and 7 did it better.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2021)

What the hell is an "iceberg"? No, I don't mean a LITERAL iceberg, I know what that is but rather...all those YouTube videos that are about something else referred to as an iceberg...are they info dumps of a certain subject or something? Someone enlighten me.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 28, 2021)

Psydye said:


> What the hell is an "iceberg"? No, I don't mean a LITERAL iceberg, I know what that is but rather...all those YouTube videos that are about something else referred to as an iceberg...are they info dumps of a certain subject or something? Someone enlighten me.


basically facts and / or theories about a certain topic, the top of the iceberg is more well known things and as you to further down the iceberg the lesser known and more obscure the things are


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2021)

^Ah, thank you!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2021)

Getting real ****ing sick of people...


----------



## Merielle (Dec 28, 2021)

why on earth does Mercari make you message a seller just to buy multiple items from them unless you want everything shipped individually

my social anxiety is through the roof right now man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2021)

only bad thing abt having an 80lb dog lying on my bed is when he starts scratching himself and suddenly there's a 9.5 magnitude earthquake happening while I'm tryna sleep lmaoooo


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 28, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> only bad thing abt having an 80lb dog lying on my bed is when he starts scratching himself and suddenly there's a 9.5 magnitude earthquake happening while I'm tryna sleep lmaoooo


I just pictured this and it was hilarious lol, thank you


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 28, 2021)

I really hate when someone asks me "What are going to do in life?" Its one of the most annoying questions to even answer.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 28, 2021)

How DARE No Way Home switch to a funny scene right after a sad one
It was really good though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm watching the Simpsons and they just played the Mermaid Man theme from spongebob and I'm absolutely losing my **** over it lmaooooo


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2021)

I think I'm one of thew few people who can't stand most Disney movies.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 29, 2021)

IM THE LEGO BOY
IM THE ONE WHO BUILDS


----------



## shendere (Dec 29, 2021)

I didn't think it was going to be this hard to date trade a dreamy bear and frost egg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2021)

Psydye said:


> I think I'm one of thew few people who can't stand most Disney movies.


In there with you. Especially the last 10-15 years and this godawful 3D clay animation they succumbed to.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2021)

Our neighbor is a freaking psycho! I think she needs Seroquel or Klonopin or something..


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 29, 2021)

I got my kitties this cute little bug toy for Christmas - kind of like those hexbug things? He vibrates and that makes him move around. But man the battery dies so quickly, I dunno if a proper branded hexbug would be better (my bug was $3 lol I think hexbugs are $15 or so). I wish there was a rechargeable bug


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 29, 2021)

I need to stop getting animation ideas from songs i listen to


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2021)

kinda regret not placing another order when i ordered the long vest but i don't want to go past 2 kg cause then they'll mess up label...


----------



## Neb (Dec 29, 2021)

I wish I could play through Undertale blind again. The five playthroughs I’ve done were all fun, but nothing will ever match playing the game for the first time. It was honestly magical.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2021)

Samurai Pizza Cats was an interesting anime.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2021)

"Memes. The DNA of the soul."


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 29, 2021)

Neb said:


> I wish I could play through Undertale blind again. The five playthroughs I’ve done were all fun, but nothing will ever match playing the game for the first time. It was honestly magical.


i wish i could've gotten to experience that, back when it first came out i was never able to play it for myself, instead i just watched YouTube videos about it and read the wikia (and fun fact i never even watched a full playthrough of it back then)
while i did get to play it myself some months ago and it was AMAZING, i wish I could've played it blind


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Samurai Pizza Cats was an interesting anime.


Heavily butchered, apparently.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 30, 2021)

Sooo we're at the end of the year now...
I'm excited and terrified at the same time.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

now i rly want dolmades lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

used one of those salt nasal water thing your pour into your nostrils, feeling better but jesus its like swallowing soggy crisps down ur nose lol


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 31, 2021)

You bake cookies
And cook bacon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2021)

my coloring page is taking 8723842 years to complete lmaoooo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

When you notice your buying thread has views but since no one replies it's probably just google bots lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2021)

so I guess I'm gonna drive to my brother's apartment tonight and spend New Years with him, honestly not looking forward to the hour drive but it should be a fun time! I'm thinking about bringing my switch so we can play Mario Party Superstars :>


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 31, 2021)

I have had this animal crossing cup for the past two months and I have only had Orange Juice and water in it.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 31, 2021)

The worst part about having long hair is the shedding. Forget dog hair, _my _hair is all over the place, ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2021)

I like how the DK Rap meme has become relevant again lmao


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I guess I'm gonna drive to my brother's apartment tonight and spend New Years with him, honestly not looking forward to the hour drive but it should be a fun time! I'm thinking about bringing my switch so we can play Mario Party Superstars :>


That's a fun game to play with others! Enjoy!

I took my Switch to Thanksgiving at my friend's last month. I don't remember much of what happened beyond the first round of Mario Party Superstars (tip: don't mix drinks) but apparently everyone enjoyed it. I've been told I spent most of the game with my head on another guy's lap while he stroked my hair.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

__





						Category:King George V post boxes in England - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				





he sure loved mailboxes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 31, 2021)

wait is it really almost 2022 already


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2021)

in my entire young life I have never had a stronger desire to brush my teeth lol


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 31, 2021)

Goodbye 2021, you won't be missed.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 31, 2021)

I firmly believe that We Cheer 2 is better than Just Dance because I can either watch cheerleaders dance to All Star or Girlfriend. It's an experience.
there is also a paramore song on here and several "disney channel" songs on here like what-- its incredible
also wait its new years??? since when-


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2021)

Mmm, strawberry...good flavor! Not as good as blueberry though.


----------



## Raz (Dec 31, 2021)

I decided to illustrate my feelings with a low quality meme I just made lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2021)

OMG, crack chicken is AMAZING!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 31, 2021)

what if i shouted i'm gay at midnight lol

nah, too risky. i'll just have freddie benson count down from 5 at 11:59:55 instead.


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2021)

Went to Carrabba’s for the first time today and it was really good!


----------



## Beanz (Jan 1, 2022)

happy new year


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2022)

I hope everyone had a great new year.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 1, 2022)

2 am and 2022 already sounding like hell, started pouring outside and it sounds terrifying.
(nvm as im typing just lightened up a whole lot lol sounds like normal rain)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 1, 2022)

No one is online when the hats are being sold here.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jan 1, 2022)

No plans this evening for new years but I'm having a lot of fun discovering new music in this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Pogo really sucks sometimes lol how the hell do you catch 30 ghost/dark types this time o the year lol!

Also I lowkey regret spending 70 bucks on BDSP now lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2022)

Went out into the kitchen to make a soup and one of our cats, Potato, is just lying there, inside of the crock pot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

*insert potato cat image* ^

also ants' war on the tv, wish they could at least update their non-functioning page about it sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2022)

I know I give the older gyroids a lot of credit but this thing is just ****ing terrifying lmfao, it looks like it's in constant agony


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

^i love it.

also not that i need to watch tv right now but it's kinda annoying, looks like some general stuff within the apartment cable tv though...


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic (Jan 1, 2022)

Who let Alan be so effortlessly beautiful?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 1, 2022)

The phrase "things will get better" has become more dead to me. I am forever skeptical about everything at this point.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2022)

*waits patiently*

also thinking about what royalboy neopets i should get, thinking korbat and kiko but idk


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 1, 2022)

Only a few weeks until I can go to Hisui


----------



## Merielle (Jan 1, 2022)

Sometimes I think I would like to become a grumpy witch who lives by herself in a nice little cottage somewhere deep, deep in the woods.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh, if only engineering didn't have to require so much math. If only I could beep bop boop and build a cool hero suit.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 1, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Pogo really sucks sometimes lol how the hell do you catch 30 ghost/dark types this time o the year lol!
> 
> Also I lowkey regret spending 70 bucks on BDSP now lol


Bad games? I've seen a few glitches.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Bad games? I've seen a few glitches.


Mostly how they just did a pure remake and not adding wt/gts, didn't care about using touch screen on most stuff that was in the OG (like poffin making etc), also their update approach style á la AC:NH with stuff. And way too OP Elite 4 lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

I remember one time when I was playing the og Animal Crossing, I had a Rustoid in the basement and all the lights were off. one time I walked down there and everything was pitch dark and I just heard the sound of a Rustoid banging around and for some reason I thought my game was self destructing lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

I understand the 4 hour bump rules for marketplace stuff but hhhh lol :^)


----------



## justina (Jan 2, 2022)

Well it happened, my job just said if you are covid positive but symptom free or little symptoms you can now go to work. Expecting some chaos tomorrow...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

^ that's awful, really sorry to hear that 


I'm h2g at the point now where if my parents ever decided to get a divorce I would not only not be surprised in the slightest, but I would actually support my mom through it lol. what a ****ed up family this is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

Ok so wow BDSP really is bad, you can only get Moon stones and the like by either getting 5% lucky and catching a Pokémon with it or just digging Underground. If it weren't that I have my mew and jirachi this would go back to the store now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Ok so wow BDSP really is bad, you can only get Moon stones and the like by either getting 5% lucky and catching a Pokémon with it or just digging Underground. If it weren't that I have my mew and jirachi this would go back to the store now.


Since I'm almost close to finishing the game, I am surprised how they never bothered to add all the content that was for Platinum. I must say this is a pretty disappointing remake. This is almost reminding me of ORAS back in 2014.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 2, 2022)

Meh I liked BDSP for what it is.
Definitely wanted a remake like ORAS that used the same engine and mechanics of its generation but BDSP was a last minute game due to Pokémon Legends Arceus being delayed.
BDSP, even tho missing some good platinum content, is superior to DPPt due to quality of life additions and a way better Underground.
Also it’s not that hard to get a moon stone, unless you really hate the underground.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2022)

I want to play Skyrim buy my sis has company over

I can't play cause I'm the type of person who 'screams' when their character gets attacked or somethin


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Since I'm almost close to finishing the game, I am surprised how they never bothered to add all the content that was for Platinum. I must say this is a pretty disappointing remake. This is almost reminding me of ORAS back in 2014.


tbf though ORAS is actually really good, I've put nearly 400 hours into that game which is the most I've ever put into any Pokemon game.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbf though ORAS is actually really good, I've put nearly 400 hours into that game which is the most I've ever put into any Pokemon game.


True I guess it does have some features that make it great, like the time you can use Latios or Latais to like fly around the region, I remember that being so wild back then. I still remember the funny meme when IGN gave this game a 7.8/10 and it said "Too much water". That sure was wild. With that said the only thing that ORAS lacked was the Battle Frontier which was a thing in Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2022)

The E.M.M.I. in Metroid Dread aren't really that fun of a game mechanic. It was cool the first few times, but it becomes a nuisance afterwards. Could had been worked better into the game. The Resident Evil 2 remake did it amazingly with Mr. X.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2022)

^I didn't mind any of the E.M.M.I. encounters too much, though admittedly, some were worse than others. Right now I'm at the end game trying to beat Raven Beak...he a toughie!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 2, 2022)

Someone actually made a Baby Shark decal that people can use on Gran Turismo Sport LOL.


----------



## ryuk (Jan 2, 2022)

i cant wait until i get my real estate license, j just want these four months to be overrrrr already T_T


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2022)

I want some sake, damn it!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2022)

I’m happy that tomorrow is my last day of work before I have off on Tuesday.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 3, 2022)

when your hand is so sweaty, the mousepad begins controlling itself
help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)

love is sharing a heated blanket with your 80lb dog when it's 5am and the room is really cold


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

Imagine sharing a bed with 6 dogs ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Meh I liked BDSP for what it is.
> Definitely wanted a remake like ORAS that used the same engine and mechanics of its generation but BDSP was a last minute game due to Pokémon Legends Arceus being delayed.
> BDSP, even tho missing some good platinum content, is superior to DPPt due to quality of life additions and a way better Underground.
> Also it’s not that hard to get a moon stone, unless you really hate the underground.


Devs were lazy and did way too pure remake, so not it's not really what people wants, I think lol. And yeah they could very well waited with either or both games to not make them so rushes. But yeah you can still only trade in the Union room so.. yeah lazy and this update approach sucks.

In fact I love it, but I haven't gotten a single one.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Since I'm almost close to finishing the game, I am surprised how they never bothered to add all the content that was for Platinum. I must say this is a pretty disappointing remake. This is almost reminding me of ORAS back in 2014.


Except ORAS was actually good, can't get enough water haha. At least they added in all the good stuff in ORAS.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Imagine sharing a bed with 6 dogs ._.


big oof lol


If I manage to get picked for the polls in one of the Holiday Market events and I get that extra 60 silver bells I would be able to afford a cool feather and that would be heckin cool 

edit: okay now I need to get a cool feather from this event so I can do this top row


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2022)

^That Waluigi sig is mocking my failed attempts st beating Raven Beak in Metroid Dread....dang! Savage af.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

Love how Moon Stones avoid me to no end. Like okay can I get ONE? No.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2022)

it's embarrassing. i feel like we can't even talk normally anymore. lmao

dear god.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

BDSP was only rushed because Pokémon Legends Arceus was delayed, potentially due to Covid, and investors probably forced TPC to make a game for 2021 so they can get the holiday sales. Pokémon franchise is so large and popular that it now has public expectations which is why they tend to make games every year. Most games are planned years in advanced with separate teams making one game and another making the next game. BDSP was never planned so they were forced to Hire ILCA to assemble a quick game for 2021. This is why it’s made in Unity. This is why it looks like the original games style. This is why it has so many bugs and glitches. If you want a game that has more development time and polish, then get Pokémon Legends Arceus. In the end tho, a game is only bad depending on how you play it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)

^^ tbh at this point im not even holding out hope for Legends Arceus to be great lol


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

I’m all for a new experience. They haven’t shown very much of the game, probably to keep the plot a secret or whatever they are hiding. Little disappointed some mechanics have been removed but I’ll play it to see if I like it or not.


----------



## Suntide (Jan 3, 2022)

My desk chair seems to be in the first stages of falling apart... I should look into getting a new chair. I can afford it and stuff, just... what a pain


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 3, 2022)

Lineup ideas foiled by dates


----------



## deana (Jan 4, 2022)

My friend stopped replying to me (for a few hours) and I don't want to be clingy but also.... I'm clingy


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 4, 2022)

I hate when there is no snacks in the house.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 4, 2022)

I just started decorating for Valentine's day. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't mind the bugs in BDSP, I just hate how they messed up because pure, rushed, remake with no intention to announce how and when to add the rest. And yeah the RNG and that you can't transfer Pokémon over yet disturbs me too.

Tbh it should never have happened at this rate. Not hoping for Arceus and defo not getting it launch unless we know all the deets first.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally got my sake. -w-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 4, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I don't mind the bugs in BDSP, I just hate how they messed up because pure, rushed, remake with no intention to announce how and when to add the rest. And yeah the RNG and that you can't transfer Pokémon over yet disturbs me too.
> 
> Tbh it should never have happened at this rate. Not hoping for Arceus and defo not getting it launch unless we know all the deets first.


What do you mean with add the rest? Is it not all there?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 5, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What do you mean with add the rest? Is it not all there?


They still have to add the mythical events at some point. Also they probably are talking about platinum content that was removed, which may or may not be added. Really depends if they make a dlc for BDSP. Compatibility with Home is confirmed and was announced to be released some time after PLA. Other than that it’s a complete game.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What do you mean with add the rest? Is it not all there?


They didn't add GTS, WT(or, surprise trade as it's known from SwSh), you can't transfer from Home/SwSh etc. I don't really mind not legendaries and that stuff, but yeah it was a half-ass effort of a remake. And yeah especially Moon stones are insanely rare and RNG sucks Underground.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2022



NovariusHaze said:


> They still have to add the mythical events at some point. Also they probably are talking about platinum content that was removed, which may or may not be added. Really depends if they make a dlc for BDSP. Compatibility with Home is confirmed and was announced to be released some time after PLA. Other than that it’s a complete game.


They sure talk a lot... Like idc if they add on events or not, but yeah not adding in GTS/WT at once and taking full price like AC:NH no just no.

So yeah big incomplete.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 5, 2022)

I just got Brilliant Diamond for Christmas. Didn't know it was rushed, but I haven't really played much of it yet either. I have liked it so far, however. I also enjoyed Sword, but I never played a Pokemon game except for a hand-me-down Blue copy when the GBA games were out. Had to rely on scraps because I/we couldn't afford newer stuff.

So coming from the 1st ever Pokemon to the latest two entries is a big leap. They're going to excel in that alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I just got Brilliant Diamond for Christmas. Didn't know it was rushed, but I haven't really played much of it yet either. I have liked it so far, however. I also enjoyed Sword, but I never played a Pokemon game except for a hand-me-down Blue copy when the GBA games were out. Had to rely on scraps because I/we couldn't afford newer stuff.
> 
> So coming from the 1st ever Pokemon to the latest two entries is a big leap. They're going to excel in that alone.


I hope you'll enjoy it more than me. As someone who played the two, or three if we count Pt, originals and almost every single main game, this was definitely empty and rushed for me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 5, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I hope you'll enjoy it more than me. As someone who played the two, or three if we count Pt, originals and almost every single main game, this was definitely empty and rushed for me.


I can get that. I really liked the Resident Evil series until they spun around the entire premise with Resident Evil 7/8-Village. So many people love it that I must just not be the game's demographic anymore. It was a survival (low-key horror) zombie game and they changed it to full on horror. Which would had been fine, but the main character is super stupid and fits in with the stereotype of idiots in horror movies.

His arm gets chainsawed off in RE7 and he ducttapes it back together. And somehow that works.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2022)

At that point where I'm fed-up with my hair but have no idea what I want to do with it. Part of my mind is saying get it trimmed but otherwise keep growing it out, maybe dyeing the underneath section a different colour. Another part is saying shave it all off (my mother unsurprisingly supports this one...) and either bleach the whole thing or split dye it black/blond. Any attempt to talk to my partner or friends results in, "don't change it I love it how it is!!" which is lovely but I'm bored and it definitely needs _some_ sort of maintenance before I have to start showing my face in public again next week. 


Spoiler: chris needs a haircut











Also, on the topic of BDSP, I'm glad that it was such a loyal remake. I loved the originals and was hoping it would just be the same game again but prettier.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 5, 2022)

Chris said:


> Also, on the topic of BDSP, I'm glad that it was such a loyal remake. I loved the originals and was hoping it would just be the same game again but prettier.


I never played the original, but the dialogue definitely felt oldschool. So I did wonder how much of the game remained the same.

If you want a haircut, you should get it. Don't be held up on what others want. It is your hair after all.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 5, 2022)

I want to draw a yellow pikmin eating a slice of strawberry shortcake. That is what I wish my life was.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 5, 2022)

Trying so hard to not let the bad stuff bother you is already hard enough and its everywhere that you can't escape it no matter what you do.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 5, 2022)

I love writing accidental love confessions.
They're so much fun.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I never played the original, but the dialogue definitely felt oldschool. So I did wonder how much of the game remained the same.
> 
> If you want a haircut, you should get it. Don't be held up on what others want. It is your hair after all.


It mirrors the original well. Little changes here or there, but otherwise it is just like playing the DS title. Transported back to my high school days. 

It's not quite like that. I'm just torn between vastly different options and their comments while kind are unhelpful.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

I do appreciate their nostalgia tries with BDSP, but I definitely didn't feel anything. Well on the farm for a good E4 team right now here, then do post-game and then it's going back in the box til we get updates basically lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 5, 2022)

I love listening to some smooth jazz, it's so relaxing and it helps me think.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

im very grateful clefable can learn grass knot cause this elite four sure loves their ground water duals lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 5, 2022)

eating crispy grapes is the best
when the bite breaks the skin MM


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 5, 2022)

_Crypto.com Arena_ is a stupid name for a building.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> _Crypto.com Arena_ is a stupid name for a building.


It will always be the _Staples Center_ to me.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 5, 2022)

_Yo buy my NFT for the low low price of $9,999,999,999,999,999,999.
No stealing!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

this siberian husky plush costs $41 and it'll take 2-4 weeks to get here with free shipping but expedited shipping (2-5 days) is $50, literally more than what the plushie itself costs lmaoooo. if only I were that insane.

tbf tho people really be out here buying the webkinz signature siberian husky for like $275 so $90 is still a bargain


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this siberian husky plush costs $41 and it'll take 2-4 weeks to get here with free shipping but expedited shipping (2-5 days) is $50, literally more than what the plushie itself costs lmaoooo. if only I were that insane.
> 
> tbf tho people really be out here buying the webkinz signature siberian husky for like $275 so $90 is still a bargain


Yeah some stuff go for insane shipping it's like they don't even cba setting up proper stuff for it lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

Can I just be an old person right now so I can get my 3rd jab?? Like they're still on people closer to 60 years old right now and while I probs won't get til february it sucks they won't shorten intervals, plus yeah they're so bad at giving people jab so they get stuck on certain age groups ALL THE TIME.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

finally figured it out, this plushie is coming from the UK. I figured it was coming from somewhere in Europe considering it'll be here in no less than 2 weeks.

when it gets here I'll have to ask it abt its boat travels lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2022)

Welp, won't be getting my new glasses for a lil while longer..*sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

So apparently the sushi place named me "white hat" on the order... rofl I do have a white fur hat so makes sense but made me giggle


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

love that pfp @Psydye


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2022)

^Thanks, it's one of my OC's, hastily drawn in paint(given a tablet I could do better lol). Her name is Chelsea, she's a fun-loving hippie anthro wolf gal who's a fiend for muffins!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2022)

Psydye said:


> ^Thanks, it's one of my OC's, hastily drawn in paint(given a tablet I could do better lol). Her name is Chelsea, she's a fun-loving hippie anthro wolf gal who's a fiend for muffins!


omg I highkey want to draw her lol, I love drawing anthro


----------



## Misha (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm so cold I'm trembling, even with the heating on and curled up underneath a blanket. I think this is from getting the booster shot? Didn't have that before though, strange.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I highkey want to draw her lol, I love drawing anthro


I'll have to draw you up a reference sometime(as well as perhaps many of my other OC's).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Butt door.






Is this a good show?


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2022)

WALMART JUST NOTICED ME ON TWITTER? HELLO?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 6, 2022)

I ****ing hate snow


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 6, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> _Yo buy my NFT for the low low price of $9,999,999,999,999,999,999.
> No stealing!_


I went onto Twitter the other day (big mistake) and learned that people are now bottling farts as NFTs...I wish there was a way to delete memory.



Croconaw said:


> I ****ing hate snow


It's nice when you don't have anywhere to be, but when you got to go somewhere be it school, work, whatever, it's just a nuisance.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 6, 2022)

ah, yes. i always love getting 3rd degree burns from my hot chocolate.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 6, 2022)

someone from the health services pls answer my call I need to enroll : ( I have been trying for over 15 mins o(-(
im just gonna start playing cookie run until someone answers

edit: somoene answered but i was at the wrong office ?? or maybe it was an operator?? either way i just followed the number they posted and i was let down it was Not The Health Services. they redirected me but said the line was busy so maybe i’ll just cry idk


----------



## King koopa (Jan 6, 2022)

Not sure if I'm excited for the snow day tomorrow for me or not, though it is nice to get a day off


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 6, 2022)

A banana is 1.2 bananas long


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 6, 2022)

An NFT account actually followed me on Twitter once, it was horrible. 
They since unfollowed me. The account was an NFT for books (like novels and stuff), I will never let my unwritten stories or characters near anything like that.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

_I fear no man
But that thing
[NFT]
It scares me_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 7, 2022)

All of a sudden, I am remembering that I used to own a red Pokémon handbook. Odd, as I haven't even thought about that book in like 20 years. But..... what the hell happened to it? I am sure that I didn't just throw it away, since I liked the book. I must've sold it or traded it off to a friend in exchange for something else (but what?).



Spoiler: Yep, it's this one alright


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a few Pokémon guides. Always hilarious to see errors in them like a Pokémon with totally wrong level up moves listed.


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> All of a sudden, I am remembering that I used to own a red Pokémon handbook. Odd, as I haven't even thought about that book in like 20 years. But..... what the hell happened to it? I am sure that I didn't just throw it away, since I liked the book. I must've sold it or traded it off to a friend in exchange for something else (but what?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same one! I think mine was tossed out during one of the many times I moved house.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 7, 2022)

I remember having one of these back then before my younger brothers (1-4 years younger than me) decided to cut the little box out from underneath it.







Spoiler: Also



"Vintage" *eye twitch*


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2022)

Getting really ****ing tired of this family..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Spoiler: Also
> 
> 
> 
> "Vintage" *eye twitch*


basically me when I look at like LPS or Polly Pocket toys from my childhood and it says "vintage", makes me wanna cry lol



according to Poofesure, TAS stands for "Totally Abnormal ****head", I'm done


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

I had a Crystal guidebook as a kid (Went well using for Gold and Silver too I guess). I think eventually I scribbled into it and used it so much I had to throw it away


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a nice idea of a craft so would like to build, but I need some sticks. Apparently my backyard trees are off limits. Would it be suspicious of me to go around my neighborhood looking for some sticks?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2022)

is...is John Cena hosting Wipeout nowadays??

y tho


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 7, 2022)

It's really weird that it's now 2022 and no longer 2021

It still feels like 2021 to me


----------



## Suntide (Jan 7, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> I have a few Pokémon guides. Always hilarious to see errors in them like a Pokémon with totally wrong level up moves listed.


Reminds me of the time I spent AGES grinding a Torchic without evolving it because the Hoenn guidebook said incorrectly said Torchic would learn Hydro Pump eventually...

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2022



AccfSally said:


> I remember having one of these back then before my younger brothers (1-4 years younger than me) decided to cut the little box out from underneath it.
> 
> View attachment 424782
> 
> ...


Oh hey! I still have mine! It's in my room right now


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 7, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> I have a nice idea of a craft so would like to build, but I need some sticks. Apparently my backyard trees are off limits. Would it be suspicious of me to go around my neighborhood looking for some sticks?




Lol this reminds me when my sis and I went out on a walk to hunt some airplants from the trees. Except the first time (yes we went airplant hunting more than once) we accidentally brought back Spanish Moss, thinking it was a type of airplant.

More on topic to your post, suspicious? Probably not. You may get some odd looks thou.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2022)

I know I'm like frivolously hunting for a disco ball egg rn but I'm not even gonna lie, I'm super happy with my current lineup <33333


----------



## King koopa (Jan 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know I'm like frivolously hunting for a disco ball egg rn but I'm not even gonna lie, I'm super happy with my current lineup <33333


Honestly me too, I'm supposed to be looking for a purple star fragment an da wix candy but I like how my lineup looks


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2022)

If there’s one reason to hate the winter time for me, it’s because it’s too cold, even when indoors.  I couldn’t get to sleep because I’m _visibly _shaking.  I understand that there are nice things associated with this season, but once we get to January and February it’s just like, “why is it still winter?”  At least in the spring and summer time there’s bound to be nice days too.  It won’t be too hot every day, so you can go outside more.  During the winter there aren’t as many days like that.  You can’t go outside a lot and it’s just depressing and gloomy most days with clouds overhead.  I’ll never understand why people like winter so much other than the fact that Christmas and New Year’s are within the season.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I’ll never understand why people like winter so much other than the fact that Christmas and New Year’s are within the season.  Lol.


This ^^^

Also I just remembered how painful it is to hunt down Cresselia :/


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 8, 2022)

i LOVE my new aesthetic it's so COOL


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 8, 2022)

I don't know if I want to buy the snowman or the jingleoid


----------



## Suntide (Jan 8, 2022)

As someone whose fight or flight instinct very much defaults to fight, I have a hard time giving advice to people who default to flight lol. They're not gonna want to do what I do... which is refuse to eat breathe or sleep until all of my problems have been eliminated since I have no patience for Bad Vibes™


----------



## Merielle (Jan 8, 2022)

I've reached that critical state of growing out my bangs where they aren't long enough to brush to the side completely, but _are_ long enough to obstruct half my field of view.  Thank goodness for hairbands.


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2022)

Okay, I know I’m 11 years late to the party, but Skyrim with mods is incredible. It’s such a fun game world to do whatever in.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> If there’s one reason to hate the winter time for me, it’s because it’s too cold, even when indoors.  I couldn’t get to sleep because I’m _visibly _shaking.  I understand that there are nice things associated with this season, but once we get to January and February it’s just like, “why is it still winter?”  At least in the spring and summer time there’s bound to be nice days too.  It won’t be too hot every day, so you can go outside more.  During the winter there aren’t as many days like that.  You can’t go outside a lot and it’s just depressing and gloomy most days with clouds overhead.  I’ll never understand why people like winter so much other than the fact that Christmas and New Year’s are within the season.  Lol.



Thiiiiis so much. Granted, it doesn't get as cold here as it does there. Still, I get over the cold so quickly. Like for a week or two it's refreshing but after that I'm ready for the sweaty stinky heat to return. I'm not even a fan of the heat here, but somethin about the cold makes me want it back.

Also most of my plants aren't the winter type, they shrivel up in the cold, some die, esp the indoor ones.


----------



## dawny (Jan 8, 2022)

Neb said:


> Okay, I know I’m 11 years late to the party, but Skyrim with mods is incredible. It’s such a fun game world to do whatever in.


I don't play it with mods for the steam achievements

But a thought that is driving me crazy, funnily enough Skyrim related, is I am one quest away from getting an achievement and there is a bug that makes it impossible! It hasn't been patched for almost a month at this point and I'm going crazy  :,)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2022)

do u ever just have a crisis trying to think of collectible lineups and thinking of what to buy/sell/exchange or is it just me lol


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 8, 2022)

I wish I was a robot


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ecstasy (Jan 9, 2022)

Among us


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Neb said:


> Okay, I know I’m 11 years late to the party, but Skyrim with mods is incredible. It’s such a fun game world to do whatever in.


For sure there were some real good ones. And yeah you basically had to use at least console commands to get 100% achievements lol at least on Steam.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 9, 2022)

my friends on twitter are CRAZYY it reminds me of how much fun i used to have on basement dwellers and im just so ****ing happy i love them so much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> If there’s one reason to hate the winter time for me, it’s because it’s too cold, even when indoors.  I couldn’t get to sleep because I’m _visibly _shaking.


I would definitely recommend getting a heated blanket. I've been a lot colder this winter than usual because last year I lost a lot of weight, and my heated throw blanket is just amazing. granted it doesn't help much when I have to go somewhere but lounging at home with this blanket is perfect.



I'm sad bc the arctic hare plush is arriving later than the other items bc it wasn't shipped til yesterday, but that's the one I was most excited for 

I mean I guess Wednesday is only like 3 days away but it could've been one day!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

neopets has the most sus rules like does magma time and ffq receiving matter lol


----------



## justina (Jan 9, 2022)

First Betty White and now Bob Saget? Say it isn’t so D:


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 10, 2022)

justina said:


> First Betty White and now Bob Saget? Say it isn’t so D:



I know right, it hasn't been 2022 for ten days yet.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 10, 2022)

_The Humans still don’t know about the…
Shh. Let them have this while they still can. _


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 10, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Lol this reminds me when my sis and I went out on a walk to hunt some airplants from the trees. Except the first time (yes we went airplant hunting more than once) we accidentally brought back Spanish Moss, thinking it was a type of airplant.
> 
> More on topic to your post, suspicious? Probably not. You may get some odd looks thou.


I was able to find some!  I noticed someone had trimmed their trees recently and there was a big pile of branches in front of their house, so I stopped my car real quick and loaded a big pile to use. No one was around to stare at me, so even better!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 10, 2022)

Its so hard to do anything in life since everything has become so limited thanks to the pandemic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2022)

Talking about pandemic, I love how it at least in my country has became pretty much "protect tin foil-flat eathers who get sick and everyone who gets their jabs and follow new rules will get punished". It's not even about protecting old/weak people anymore cause they do their best and they get their jabs. Yet government doesn't help one bit with businesses such as restaurants, hotels and the like and basically don't care about people losing their jobs. **** it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

my spelunker cartridge is possessed lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 10, 2022)

Spoiler: lol why



Why am I only recently finding out that Spotify is a thing lol? Like I knew what it was but I didn’t download it until recently. I guess I thought it costed money or something.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: lol why
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I only recently finding out that Spotify is a thing lol? Like I knew what it was but I didn’t download it until recently. I guess I thought it costed money or something.



Idk if it works differently on laptops, but if you want GOOD Spotify app you gotta pay money. I've had it for over a year and I hate it.


•You can't choose where in your Playlist to start
•You can't repeat a song
•You can't go back
•You get 6 skips per hour
•It will add songs in your Playlist for you. I have one that has over 100 songs and it will add random ones based on my history. It's worse with shorter Playlist
•THE COMMERCIALS OMG. You can't skip them like YT, they're usually 30-45 secs long and there can be 2-4 in a row.
•Not only that, but you can listen to 2 songs and get 2-3 commercials, listen to 2 more songs then get MORE commercials.
•The commercials can get repetitive, esp for podcasts
•When you pause a song while on your lock screen, you'll have to unlock your phone, go on the app and resume it, if you wait too long or turn off the lock screen
•This is just annoying to me, for the past YEAR I get emails about 'last chance to get Spotify Premium trial'. Like, no Spotify, I don't think this is my last chance, you've been reminding me for over a year now.


The only perks is backround play, esp since I don't have that small rectangle somewhere on my screen like YT does with backround play. There is an offline mode but I haven't messed with it. Also I've been told it uses less data than YT. Seems to use less battery life too. For me, the cons far out weigh the pros thou. It puts all the quality things behind a paywall subscription that goes in 3 month increments that you have to buy a special card for. When YT is right there, and let's me most of these things. I can repeat a song for hours, I can skip endlessly, I can pick where in a Playlist to start and ads are sometimes skipable and far less longer. Backround play is not a thing for most videos, and when it is, it puts that annoying small rectangle on my screen, obstructing it, but that's cause I listen to music on YT. I'd much rather spend money on YT premium than Spotify, but I don't have to cause I can do all these things for free.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 10, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Idk if it works differently on laptops, but if you want GOOD Spotify app you gotta pay money. I've had it for over a year and I hate it.
> 
> 
> •You can't choose where in your Playlist to start
> ...


Ugh that sounds annoying! I think I’m on the premium trial because I can skip and go back. I don’t think I’ll use it after the trial ends if it’s that annoying.


----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

do crabs think fish can fly?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

considering selling my fennec fox plushie. not bc I don't love him cause I really do. but idk I hold a very high standard when it comes to plushies and this one just doesn't really meet that standard for me. been feeling this way for a while now. there are much nicer fennec fox plushies on the market that I would be more content with. I kinda hate to let him go though :,,(

also lowkey considering selling my aussie dog plush, it was kinda an impulse purchase and though I really like it, I just bought a Bernese Mountain Dog plush that I may be much more happy with. I could prob easily get about $20 out of it, especially since i kept the tags on, so that's good.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 11, 2022)

Sure is quiet here tonight (perhaps a little bit too quiet...)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> considering selling my fennec fox plushie. not bc I don't love him cause I really do. but idk I hold a very high standard when it comes to plushies and this one just doesn't really meet that standard for me. been feeling this way for a while now. there are much nicer fennec fox plushies on the market that I would be more content with. I kinda hate to let him go though :,,(
> 
> also lowkey considering selling my aussie dog plush, it was kinda an impulse purchase and though I really like it, I just bought a Bernese Mountain Dog plush that I may be much more happy with. I could prob easily get about $20 out of it, especially since i kept the tags on, so that's good.


I wouldn't think there's much of a used plushie market, mostly due to bronies.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 11, 2022)

gwtting a huge crush on one of my friends help me


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 11, 2022)

Springtrap said:


> gwtting a huge crush on one of my friends help me



enjoy this rollercoaster ride, buddy


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 11, 2022)

VioletUV said:


> enjoy this rollercoaster ride, buddy


I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ITS SO AJSHQFFQYQHQBACGAH 
I DON'T WNAT TO TELL THEM BC IT'D BE AWKWARD AND WEIED so instead i vaguely talk abt it on my priv twt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wouldn't think there's much of a used plushie market, mostly due to bronies.


you'd be surprised, I've made quite a bit of money recently selling plushies on Mercari. also they're not really used, they're still in great condition because I basically only display my plushies (unless I take them somewhere with me).


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 11, 2022)

I accidentally put too much sugar into my coffee this morning, yuck....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2022)

DPD letting me down man are there any decent mail services out there lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 11, 2022)

I woke up before 9 for the first time in months and I am so disoriented. It feels so much later than noon.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 11, 2022)

When _Comfortably Numb _comes on in the car on the way home from having my mouth numbed for a filling. 






Are you making fun of me, Pink Floyd?!  no but for real, the irony was not lost on me and I laughed.


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 11, 2022)

Springtrap said:


> I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ITS SO AJSHQFFQYQHQBACGAH
> I DON'T WNAT TO TELL THEM BC IT'D BE AWKWARD AND WEIED so instead i vaguely talk abt it on my priv twt



awww 
is your friend following your twt tho?


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 11, 2022)

VioletUV said:


> awww
> is your friend following your twt tho?


yes but i make it so very vague they have no idea its about them


----------



## Beanz (Jan 11, 2022)

no thoughts just chicken


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 11, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> DPD letting me down man are there any decent mail services out there lol


Just use the good ol' reliable Catapult and Trebuchet TM.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m in McDonald’s drive-thru and I have no words… I think someone got angry.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m in McDonald’s drive-thru and I have no words… I think someone got angry.



Once it breaks apart fully a portal will open up that will take anyone who enters it to a dimension of life-sized big macs, life-sized fries, and more.  Be careful…


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m in McDonald’s drive-thru and I have no words… I think someone got angry.
> View attachment 425532



good lord

the hangry mood got to them


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m in McDonald’s drive-thru and I have no words… I think someone got angry.
> View attachment 425532


Looks more like a headbutt imprint to me. Are you sure they didn't try eating the burger on the screen?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't know if writing character bios is fun or exhausting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I don't know if writing character bios is fun or exhausting.


definitely feel this, I have so many OCs lol 


it's so weird how I just subconsciously attach myself to certain plushies and don't really care for others I thought i would love. like I'm basically obsessed w this arctic hare plush now, even though if you'd asked me a month ago I would say I've never considered buying it. and likewise, I bought myself a fennec fox plush for my birthday back in June bc I love fennec foxes and I didn't have a plushie of one, but idk I just don't vibe w it. so weird.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2022)

One team I would not mess with:


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2022)

Psydye said:


> One team I would not mess with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love how the doom guy just has his six pack exposed as if he's saying "come at me ya damn cyberdemon" lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 13, 2022)

I should be getting ready to go to sleep right now, but I'm still up researching about "old souls". Well, if there's any accuracy to the information that can be found on the internet regarding this topic, then there's a chance that I might just actually be one, since I appear to have most of the alleged characteristics associated with these kinds of individuals.

Also, just seconds before I was going to post the above comment/thought, my mobile device completely froze out of nowhere and would not operate, so I had to reboot it (thankfully, my writing got saved).

That's it, I'm getting out of here.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 13, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I should be getting ready to go to sleep right now, but I'm still up researching about "old souls". Well, if there's any accuracy to the information that can be found on the internet regarding this topic, then there's a chance that I might just actually be one, since I appear to have most of the alleged characteristics associated with these kinds of individuals.
> 
> Also, just seconds before I was going to post the above comment/thought, my mobile device completely froze out of nowhere and would not operate, so I had to reboot it (thankfully, my writing got saved).
> 
> That's it, I'm getting out of here.


Ahh yes, the old souls. I'm one myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

I really dislike this "cover me in sunshine" or whatever it's named song that Pink does with her daughter or stuff like ugh.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

Hatsune Miku


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

Tempted to order those records from Japan, it's not that I'll find much here I guess lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

I FINALLY GOT A GAME I HAD WANTED ON EBAY FOR A GOOD PRICEEEE  GOOD USE OF CHRISTMAS MONEY


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 13, 2022)

Skyrim

Only Skyrim (Elder Scrolls V thou, that's the only Skyrim game I've played)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

just found out that the arctic fox plush I have that I got off of Amazon a year ago is no longer listed on there. the National Geographic one is still there but the Uni Toys one is gone. and it's prob not easy to get bc it comes from Germany.

I wonder if that means it'll become more rare?  not that anyone is particularly looking for the Uni Toys brand but it's interesting that I can't find it on Amazon anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

*more plushie drama lol*

so I've mentioned before that there's a silver fox plush made by WWF that I really want, and it's basically impossible to find. last I checked it was only available on Amazon Deutschland and it wouldn't ship to the US, and now it's not even available there.

well searching on Amazon US yields one result that's actually a silver fox plush:



I'm hesitant about this one because in the pic its fur looks a little coarse, and it's also in a lying position (I have ocd so I'm very particular about how my stuffed animals should look and feel). but after reading some reviews I think I might be interested, especially since the only other silver fox plush in existence (apparently) is impossible to find. plus it looks enough like an actual silver fox, would be nice to add it to my collection of fox plushies.

only one problem... why is it $54??? I mean I get that it's like 19" long but I have an Aussie plush that's really soft/realistic and it's 17" long and it was only $22. I even saw some reviews that said it would be worth it more so if it were around $30 instead. idk ig I'll think on it, won't have the opportunity to buy it til I get paid again anyways.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 14, 2022)

I still waiting for Pokémon leaks. Should be any day now but it’s really killing me to keep on waiting.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 14, 2022)

So, it turns out stink bugs can fly?? lol.
Found out today when there was this huge noisy bug attacking the lightbulb on the fan and me screaming because I was afraid that it was going to fall on me and I couldn't get away. Especially since I had no clue what kind of big bug it was... lol. I made my dogs wig out all concerned because they didn't understand why Iwas freaking out then one of them tried to eat the stink bug when it hit the ground. They immediately regretted it because of its bad taste and spat it out. I got a glass on it then I realized what bug it was  I feel silly now, but you know, that was one angry stink bug. He was ready to fight the glass. I got him outside.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 14, 2022)

i don't know if i like this feeling or if i hate it. maybe i'm just afraid of it? i love to feel this feeling, of happiness... but i can't. it's too good to be true!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2022)

I completely agree w/ this lady:




Gatekeeping sucks.


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 14, 2022)

whats the actual benefit of my lessons at school if theyre not designed to help a majority of students, instead just a model

like no one in my math class understands our lessons because theyre too broad if that makes sense


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> So, it turns out stink bugs can fly?? lol.
> Found out today when there was this huge noisy bug attacking the lightbulb on the fan and me screaming because I was afraid that it was going to fall on me and I couldn't get away. Especially since I had no clue what kind of big bug it was... lol. I made my dogs wig out all concerned because they didn't understand why Iwas freaking out then one of them tried to eat the stink bug when it hit the ground. They immediately regretted it because of its bad taste and spat it out. I got a glass on it then I realized what bug it was  I feel silly now, but you know, that was one angry stink bug. He was ready to fight the glass. I got him outside.


yes, they can! during the fall and winter months they're literally everywhere here in Ohio and we get soooo many of them in our house. idfk how they get in lmao. they're pretty much completely harmless but I do not like flying bugs at all so when a stink bug starts flying I freak out every single time 


also in case you missed my WBY post, my dog has eaten two stink bugs recently (like actually eaten them) and then his whole face just smells so terrible


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Today is a good day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2022)

also lmao so i had cheese burger and fries for lunch which still keeps me full and mom be like hiya let's have chicken and fries again lmao


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yes, they can! during the fall and winter months they're literally everywhere here in Ohio and we get soooo many of them in our house. idfk how they get in lmao. they're pretty much completely harmless but I do not like flying bugs at all so when a stink bug starts flying I freak out every single time
> 
> 
> also in case you missed my WBY post, my dog has eaten two stink bugs recently (like actually eaten them) and then his whole face just smells so terrible


Yooo, the stink bug situation in fall was awful. We had them coming in our house too. We named them all Henry, then gave them the ol' porcelain funeral.  We haven't had any in winter though!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2022)

Really wish the online stats wouldn't be on for people here when they log out, it's like okay they haven't been on for 15+ minutes but at the same time you think they are...


----------



## Suntide (Jan 14, 2022)

So I ummmm.... may have bought a second switch so I can have a second island....


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 14, 2022)

Suntide said:


> So I ummmm.... may have bought a second switch so I can have a second island....


You wouldn't be the first - I did that too lol  and I certainly wasn't the first either!


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 14, 2022)

I think I have COVID.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Yooo, the stink bug situation in fall was awful. We had them coming in our house too. We named them all Henry, then gave them the ol' porcelain funeral.  We haven't had any in winter though!


bruhh they're still coming in our house, I have no clue where they're coming from but they just never quit


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruhh they're still coming in our house, I have no clue where they're coming from but they just never quit


No they really don't, I don't know how they get in either. I hate them so much lol, but they're not half as bad as Palmetto bugs.  when I lived in SC, those things were everywhere. They're literally flying cockroaches.  I do not like being randomly surprised by any bug though, except lightening bugs


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2022)

Hope I can find a better black dye, this one that's supposed to wash out basically blended with my natural one so might have to settle for a real permanent one tbh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *more plushie drama lol*
> 
> so I've mentioned before that there's a silver fox plush made by WWF that I really want, and it's basically impossible to find. last I checked it was only available on Amazon Deutschland and it wouldn't ship to the US, and now it's not even available there.
> 
> ...


GREAT NEWS!!

I looked on the website of the company that makes this plushie, and it's only $36 and they ship to the continental US for free! so instead of shelling out $55 I could pay $36  and none of the money would go to Amazon! win-win!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> GREAT NEWS!!
> 
> I looked on the website of the company that makes this plushie, and it's only $36 and they ship to the continental US for free! so instead of shelling out $55 I could pay $36  and none of the money would go to Amazon! win-win!




	Post automatically merged: Jan 14, 2022

Keroooooooopi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> GREAT NEWS!!
> 
> I looked on the website of the company that makes this plushie, and it's only $36 and they ship to the continental US for free! so instead of shelling out $55 I could pay $36  and none of the money would go to Amazon! win-win!


Omg that's awesome, congrats


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm thinking I might use this as my avatar next:





pic of my silly golden boy, love him sm


----------



## Suntide (Jan 14, 2022)

there's probably someone out there who washes bananas before eating them


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yes, they can! during the fall and winter months they're literally everywhere here in Ohio and we get soooo many of them in our house. idfk how they get in lmao. they're pretty much completely harmless but I do not like flying bugs at all so when a stink bug starts flying I freak out every single time
> 
> 
> also in case you missed my WBY post, my dog has eaten two stink bugs recently (like actually eaten them) and then his whole face just smells so terrible


They creep in year round where I live. Alot of people have gardens, and there is a Red Gold Plant tomato plant near by. Trucks with tomatoes and stink bugs roll by so stink bugs are common.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2022)

On the topic of stinkbugs, I remember way way back when I rode in grandpa's car and there was a stinkbug in one of the roof "holes" (i guess it was just for maybe putting something there inside the car idk) but yeah eww lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

it's official, I've made myself a plushie blog. perhaps I'm obsessing over this a _wee_ bit too much, but who cares I'm having fun with it! ^o^


----------



## skweegee (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm half-tempted to just take a three day weekend from work one of these weeks and just fly somewhere for a day or two to help clear the mental burnout I currently have. I don't quite know where yet, though. Or if it will even be possible given the large amount of flight cancellations we've been having in recent weeks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2022)

it's already 9pm lmao what


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 14, 2022)

I've never been here early in the morning or late at night before. It's quiet.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 15, 2022)

^Yep, that's how it be 'round these times.

Which reminds me: In the past, I've posted like a 3-second video of a cricket chirping on at least three different forums (including this one). I guess that was my way of saying, "damn, it's awfully quiet and empty in here tonight. Why, I can almost hear the crickets chirping in the background!" XD


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2022)

I've always found it funny how Poland was the only European country that went largely unaffected by the Bubonic Plague of the 1300's. I wonder, what was the Poles' secret?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

Might go back and see if they still got that dress, I guess I could cut it open and sew back the edges?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 15, 2022)

This site sure is quiet at these hours. I’m often on around this time and the activity is booming in the evening, while in the middle of the night, nothing. I like how there’s a few people on, though, because time zones.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> This site sure is quiet at these hours. I’m often on around this time and the activity is booming in the evening, while in the middle of the night, nothing. I like how there’s a few people on, though, because time zones.


Yeah big feels, I don't think a lot of people are in GMT and around timezones and still they are on weird hours so yeah lol


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 15, 2022)

Nintendo NerveGear.
Releasing Holiday 2024


----------



## MelanieScribbles (Jan 15, 2022)

'The updates are going to take 44 minutes!? Might as well hit the forums and earn some tbt in the meantime...Good thing I got that system update done yesterday already.'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2022)

our mailman always comes by our house really late, like 4:30-5pm, so waiting for him to arrive with my package(s) is always such a pain lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> our mailman always comes by our house really late, like 4:30-5pm, so waiting for him to arrive with my package(s) is always such a pain lol


Ohhh big pain, basically me when I get stuff that gives mail pick-up notes or just waiting for them to send me the text to pick up. Usually my place also gets stuff really late so notes get texted like 2-3 pm like wtfff


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> our mailman always comes by our house really late, like 4:30-5pm, so waiting for him to arrive with my package(s) is always such a pain lol


I feel this.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 15, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> This site sure is quiet at these hours. I’m often on around this time and the activity is booming in the evening, while in the middle of the night, nothing. I like how there’s a few people on, though, because time zones.


I'm already at work by the time you posted that message. I have a lot of online friends from the west coast and it's hard to find a time that is good for all of us to meet for games or whatever. When they want to play at midnight, it's like 3 am my time and I'd have to be ready for work in an hour lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2022)

My polish did not last long like I thought it would. It started chipping on day 2. Which is pretty much how all my polish is. I'm not buying some cheap brand either, Essie and OPI do this to me all the time. I don't think they're old either. I'm just so terribly rough with my hands ig. Good thing my nails are so strong


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 15, 2022)

how can i refuse from barbie in princess and the pauper is easily the best song from the barbie movies and is also ultimately better than any disney villain song.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 15, 2022)

i joined the squidboard forum and even tho its made with xenforo like this one is im so not used to it its so weird -insert dizzy emoji-


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 16, 2022)

MichaeI said:


> i joined the squidboard forum and even tho its made with xenforo like this one is im so not used to it its so weird -insert dizzy emoji-


I just checked out the site and it does seem a bit confusing, even with the main page. I’m only on two forums currently, and I used to be on a Mario Kart forum that no longer exists, which was probably my favorite forum. I took a hiatus to come back and find it was no longer a website. I understand squidboards being weird, though. I think so, too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Love people who tries their best to keep up a stiff and correct personality but you can see they're failing rather hard, lol... Like I don't know everyone but it's like... let loose no one's gonna judge for that if anything.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 16, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I just checked out the site and it does seem a bit confusing, even with the main page. I’m only on two forums currently, and I used to be on a Mario Kart forum that no longer exists, which was probably my favorite forum. I took a hiatus to come back and find it was no longer a website. I understand squidboards being weird, though. I think so, too.


squidboards js so dead .... There are bots literally everywhere the mods r not doing their job  and hardly anyone is active its rlly sad TBH


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 16, 2022)

MichaeI said:


> squidboards js so dead .... There are bots literally everywhere the mods r not doing their job  and hardly anyone is active its rlly sad TBH


Yeah, I took a closer look. I saw some things I didn’t want to see, and I’m sure you know what I’m talking about. And for those reading this post, just don’t go on that site because you’ll come across things you’ll wish you hadn’t seen. It’s sad how inactive it is. I’m glad TBT is still relatively active for a forum, and I think it’s thanks to those events.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 16, 2022)

I once looked around for a Kirby forum and the best one I could find had a post saying something about how the mods weren't around and apparently that meant newbies didn't get posting permission.
So, I did not join.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

my mom accidentally spelled "golden doodle" as "golden noodle" and I cannot stop laughing about it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Do I settle for another Switch Lite, or do I buy an OG Switch, hmm?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Do I settle for another Switch Lite, or do I buy an OG Switch, hmm?


I would say get an OG switch if you already have a switch lite, I have the OG and it's really nice to be able to play it on a tv as well as on the go if need be.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would say get an OG switch if you already have a switch lite, I have the OG and it's really nice to be able to play it on a tv as well as on the go if need be.


Yeah I basically only play handheld and/or on the go so honestly I don't care for playing on the TV, however if I were about to get drift again and/or just having it bigger and better battery would be nice. And yeah I would probably just play an OG one handheld so wonder if it's worth?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah I basically only play handheld and/or on the go so honestly I don't care for playing on the TV, however if I were about to get drift again and/or just having it bigger and better battery would be nice. And yeah I would probably just play an OG one handheld so wonder if it's worth?


well one thing I like about the og is when I have mine connected to the TV I can use the pro controller which never has drift issues (my left joycon also has bad drift and it gets annoying a lot). idk if a pro controller can be connected to a switch lite.

also if you get the og and you do get drift again you can send in just the joycon for repair instead of the entire console lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well one thing I like about the og is when I have mine connected to the TV I can use the pro controller which never has drift issues (my left joycon also has bad drift and it gets annoying a lot). idk if a pro controller can be connected to a switch lite.
> 
> also if you get the og and you do get drift again you can send in just the joycon for repair instead of the entire console lol.


Yeah, it's probably nice to have it to the TV if you do like it that way but I basically only play handheld whether it be at home or on the go etc. Me neither tbh lol.

Yeah that's one aspect I'm definitely weighing a lot on, and Nintendo is really crappy here so I doubt they'll fix it anyway so imo here you'd better be off just buying a new pair.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 16, 2022)

I hate you. I hate all of you. I'm done and I give up.


----------



## justina (Jan 16, 2022)

That show was incredible omg


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 17, 2022)

Got a Shiny Giratina after 326 encounters in UltraSun. Funny story actually. So I took a break. Had supper and stuff. Finally when back and next encounter was literally shiny. Even crazier, I totally forgot False Swipe doesn’t affect ghost types so I had nothing to safety lower it’s health. I was like “frick, I might be here awhile.” I did the leppa berry strat so I had infinite pp and use a Roto Catch plus I have hundreds of Dive Balls, the ball I want it in, so I was ok will going until I finally catch it. So I was welp, spore it and see what happens. First ball. Critical Capture. Caught it. 
B r u h.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

totally random 2am can't -get-back-to-sleep thought, but what if i went and worked at the local bowling alley? I would prob enjoy that, I always liked bowling alleys even if they tend to be noisy.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 17, 2022)

Where's the reset button when you need one? I could probably just press delete and start over making sure that nothing is carrying over.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

i'm big sad bc I ordered this silver fox plush on Saturday, and apparently the Douglas toy company does not process orders on weekends or national holidays, and whooptee doo, today just happens to be MLK Day. so my order won't get processed til tomorrow and then I'll have to wait about another week before it gets here :,,,,,,,,(

absolutely not complaining about MLK Day though, that man deserves a day of his own for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i'm big sad bc I ordered this silver fox plush on Saturday, and apparently the Douglas toy company does not process orders on weekends or national holidays, and whooptee doo, today just happens to be MLK Day. so my order won't get processed til tomorrow and then I'll have to wait about another week before it gets here :,,,,,,,,(
> 
> absolutely not complaining about MLK Day though, that man deserves a day of his own for sure.


I feel ya, it's the same when I order from the UK and I forget all those damn bank holidays and whatnot it's like bruh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

people who write the word "defiantly" when they mean "definitely" irritate me so much lol

like instead of saying "I will definitely call you later" they say "I will defiantly call you later" like bruh do you even know what tf "defiantly" means??


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2022)

^It's even worse when you try to correct their grammar and they get all defensive. Like, jeez!


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 17, 2022)

Philophobia, the fear of falling in love.

Doing a lot of research right now....(It's for my story)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> people who write the word "defiantly" when they mean "definitely" irritate me so much lol
> 
> like instead of saying "I will definitely call you later" they say "I will defiantly call you later" like bruh do you even know what tf "defiantly" means??


This or they just know how definitely is actually spelled but they still keep making the same **** jesus lol.

Also people who write like compleatly instead of completely lol like wtf bruh


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2022)

I usually cannot spell "definitely" and on rare occasions I have clicked "defiantly" from my spell checker. I don't like that it even comes up.


----------



## Neb (Jan 17, 2022)

Here's a tip for anyone learning another language! When you're playing a video game with a lot of numbers on screen (like a RPG), try reading some of them out loud. It'll look really silly to other people, but it's great practice. This is especially true for languages like Japanese where they say numbers quickly.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 17, 2022)

Not exactly sure why these days there are a whole bunch of rappers whose names start with "Lil" (I guess it's some kind of trendy Zoomer thing).


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> people who write the word "defiantly" when they mean "definitely" irritate me so much lol
> 
> like instead of saying "I will definitely call you later" they say "I will defiantly call you later" like bruh do you even know what tf "defiantly" means??


That, or “prolly” instead of “probably” is even more entertaining. I actually read what I see, and reading “prolly” puts a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Not exactly sure why these days there are a whole bunch of rappers whose names start with "Lil" (I guess it's some kind of trendy Zoomer thing).


personally my favorite one is "lil durk"


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> personally my favorite one is "lil durk"



Oh, so millennials are also guilty of doing this then? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Clock (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't know what I'm doing right now and why I'm doing it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Not exactly sure why these days there are a whole bunch of rappers whose names start with "Lil" (I guess it's some kind of trendy Zoomer thing).


That and soundcloud. But yeah it looks dumb 99% of the time.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2022



Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Oh, so millennials are also guilty of doing this then? Ha ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 426441


this is the edgiest zoomer person i've ever seen lmfao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

did game freak ever reveal what Hisuian Arcanine looks like? I'm tired of waiting lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I was a little older...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

one of the worst feelings ever is when I really feel like I need to talk to someone but there's not really anyone whom I feel comfortable talking to about my problems, and I have an extremely difficult time sorting out all my thoughts so I may not even mention everything that's bothering me.

just generally really unhappy with myself and my life rn, idk why. I'm tired of waiting for everything and everyone.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 18, 2022)

^I can relate to the first part of what you said. Unfortunately, I don't know what would make you feel better (well, just keep on hanging in there, I guess).



Alienfish said:


> That and soundcloud. But yeah it looks dumb 99% of the time.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2022
> 
> ...



That's Lil Xan! I only really know about him because of some of my Gen-Z associates from another website.

Also to clarify, I wasn't actually laughing at him and how he looks (just thought it was funny how some Millennial rappers also seem to use "Lil" in their monikers. That photo simply felt suitable for the mood). But I would say that the face tattoos that many of those modern rappers use typically don't look very flattering.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

I need to get in contact w someone on here but they've been offline for a few days and I've already quoted and posted a message on their profile, so I'm afraid to send them a discord message bc I don't wanna seem pushy or impatient. but it has been like 3 days now and I just want to know what's going on.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 19, 2022)

We're entering the dead hours again...


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

I wonder if it’s worth living to 100. Like, yeah you want to live for a long time but by the time you’re 100 your body is probably very deteriorated so unless they find a cure for old age probably not ideal. Then again all I do is play video games and watch shows on my laptop so I could potentially still do that at 100. Very curious how medicine will have advanced by then.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 19, 2022)

me: i don’t know much about zodiac signs
also me, after seeing my friends like a post: wow that’s such a virgo thing to like


----------



## Merielle (Jan 19, 2022)

Saw someone who had a skeleton with a feathered cap and folding fan in their yard, and _man_ do I wish I had half the style that skeleton had.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Ugh still haven't found a Pogo friend, do I really need to bribe people for this


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 19, 2022)

Last night I noticed that on another website some stranger added me as a "friend" (or followed me). Signed into my account just now and apparently they undid the action a couple of hours later. That's actually fine with me; I didn't really want to add this guy back anyway. I'm tired of being friended/followed by strangers who never turn out to be genuine associates (but I usually still follow them back since I "feel bad" for not doing so. Yeah, I have to stop doing that). Hell, most of them can't even bother to respond to me when I thank them and/or ask them a simple question.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2022)

has anyone ever tried mixing a can of chicken and noodles with a can of cream of chicken? I feel like it might be good but I'm afraid to try lol.

screw it i'll just make a can of cream of chicken


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 19, 2022)

^No siree Bob.



NovariusHaze said:


> I wonder if it’s worth living to 100. Like, yeah you want to live for a long time but by the time you’re 100 your body is probably very deteriorated so unless they find a cure for old age probably not ideal. Then again all I do is play video games and watch shows on my laptop so I could potentially still do that at 100. Very curious how medicine will have advanced by then.



Your post reminds me of how I don't want to live to be 100 (probably not even 90 or 80).



skarmoury said:


> me: i don’t know much about zodiac signs
> also me, after seeing my friends like a post: wow that’s such a virgo thing to like



Your post reminds me of various astrology-related things that I've been researching lately. I've said this before and I'll say it again: I actually don't take astrology very seriously, and I don't like to judge others solely by whatever sign they allegedly are, but I do think that there is some amount of truth to some of the things claimed by astrology (judging by what I've personally observed and experienced).



Alienfish said:


> Ugh still haven't found a Pogo friend, do I really need to bribe people for this



Your post reminds me of the SOAD song. Also, what exactly is a "Pogo friend"?


PS: Also feeling kind of weary right now.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 19, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Your post reminds me of various astrology-related things that I've been researching lately. I've said this before and I'll say it again: I actually don't take astrology very seriously, and I don't like to judge others solely by whatever sign they allegedly are, but I do think that there is some amount of truth to some of the things claimed by astrology (judging by what I've personally observed and experienced).


That’s actually very interesting! I would like to learn more about astrology myself : D That being said, I also don’t take it super seriously LOL it’s more of just a running joke to me and my close friends to judge each other based on our zodiac signs, haha.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

I wish there was a cure for stress


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 20, 2022)

I said I’d sleep over an hour ago. Now, I’m browsing the forum… I’m putting my phone down once I post this, lol. I need sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

it's been almost 5 days now and still no reply. not even gonna lie I'm actually kinda worried about her lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm looking at the Uni Toys website and bc it's a German company their entire website is in German, and even though there's an English option I like putting my semi-weak German skills to the test lol.

also they have a super cute red fox plushie and I looowwwkey want it but I'm also pretty satisfied with the Webkinz Signature fox that I have so I prob won't get it anytime soon.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 20, 2022)

just had to share, but i hate how this looks really good. I'm not a huge fan of the bear plush (the angle is a little weird for me so it looks tiny) but GOD the colors fit perfectly. idk if i should cave in and try getting a bear plush, but there really is no other collectible between the jellies and the snowflake wands that works well enough like the bear plush


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

@Ghost Of Mascevanje 

Looked for a friend on Pokémon Go, some stupid special goal where I need to add one. I think I found my dude at neopets, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

I really got my hopes up for a sec and thought these were the actual shiny colors for hisuian zorua and zoroark. haha if only game freak were this good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

when you realize your thread views are all google bots lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 20, 2022)

^I was thinking about this just the other day. Last year, I joined a seemingly obscure forum that I accidentally discovered (I'm not sure if I want to reveal its name though, not that it's a "questionable" one or anything like that), and even though I've only been there for a short time I've already made several different threads. I noticed that most of my threads currently have like a couple of hundred views but only one or two replies. There's basically only about less than 10 regular users on that forum (not counting the moderators and administrators), so I doubt that most of those views are from actual humans (I'm also aware that there's some amount of guests/lurkers there, but those also don't seem to be very many). 

Anyway, it's not very important to me whether my threads get lots of views or not, I just thought that the view/user ratio seemed kind of odd.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Anyway, it's not very important to me whether my threads get lots of views or not, I just thought that the view/user ratio seemed kind of odd.


Me neither, it's like you're asking stuff or selling then it's oh yeah google bots lmao


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 20, 2022)

Today is good but I said that last time soooo

Valentines day.. get hyped  you are loved an amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

So I looked up a location on Google Maps to be able to go there tomorrow maybe and I think I saw my ex and his brother close to that location


----------



## Beanz (Jan 20, 2022)

i hate HATE doing dishes. i don’t like getting everyone’s food chunks all over my hands, after we’re done eating why can’t we just independently wash our own plate and put it in the dishwasher? is that too much to ask?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 20, 2022)

All 3 of my irl friends are lactose-intolerant

And I'm here having anywhere to 1-4 cups of milk daily and a dairy product with almost every meal. I know lactose-intolerance is a common thing but I never realized it till other people started saying it. I am SO GLAD I am not that, cause damn do I love cheese and chocolate. I'm glad I have that 'mutation' that allows me to have dairy, esp since my mom seems L-I.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really got my hopes up for a sec and thought these were the actual shiny colors for hisuian zorua and zoroark. haha if only game freak were this good.



_Yeah it would be so cool if these were the shiny colours_


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2022)

The mini forums (or whatever they are called) at FANDOM wiki were a mistake.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> All 3 of my irl friends are lactose-intolerant
> 
> And I'm here having anywhere to 1-4 cups of milk daily and a dairy product with almost every meal. I know lactose-intolerance is a common thing but I never realized it till other people started saying it. I am SO GLAD I am not that, cause damn do I love cheese and chocolate. I'm glad I have that 'mutation' that allows me to have dairy, esp since my mom seems L-I.


As someone with partial lactose-intolerance (I can eat hard cheese, moderate amounts of whipped cream, creme fraiches; but I can't have milk, yogurt, soft cheeses, and some other stuff) but yeah it's pretty common. I'm glad I'm not full-on but yeah if I have the stuff I can't my tum gets rather upset.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2022)

staff for the love of all things animal crossing PLEEASE give us a purple balloon collectible!! I need a full row of balloons where there aren't two blue ones lol 

here have a purple _and_ a magenta balloon! 

 



look how legendary my lineup could be with it!!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> staff for the love of all things animal crossing PLEEASE give us a purple balloon collectible!! I need a full row of balloons where there aren't two blue ones lol
> 
> here have a purple _and_ a magenta balloon! View attachment 427126 View attachment 427125


Omg thats SO TRUEE WE NED MORE BALLOONS.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2022)

YES more balloons at least let us make the whole pride flag :[
-

also new og switch is great, i'll just completely wipe the old one and give to electronics recycling whenever they come here next


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> YES more balloons at least let us make the whole pride flag :[
> -
> 
> also new og switch is great, i'll just completely wipe the old one and give to electronics recycling whenever they come here next


dude if they let us make a row of balloons in rainbow order that would be absolutely legendary

also glad to hear you're enjoying your new switch! :>


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2022)

It's snowing where I live right now, but it's not a lot; it's nice to see it snow again.
It's almost nonexistent here in SC.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 21, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> It's snowing where I live right now, but it's not a lot; it's nice to see it snow again.
> It's almost nonexistent here in SC.


If winters are mild, I’ll add that to list of states I would consider being long-term. I *hate* snow, lol.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 22, 2022)

You are statistically more likely to be in a simulation than the real world


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dude if they let us make a row of balloons in rainbow order that would be absolutely legendary
> 
> also glad to hear you're enjoying your new switch! :>


I know right aaah

Yes, it's working fine so far, and tbh I prefer this one so much now, the Lite were rather floppy not to mention I toasted the battery on it+ drift. So glad I could afford an OG one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

Lmao I love people who use letters from greek/japanese/polish etc. alphabets and writing stuff in english i mean are they aware people speak those languages and can tell your written stuff look absolutely nonsensical lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 22, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Lmao I love people who use letters from greek/japanese/polish etc. alphabets and writing stuff in english i mean are they aware people speak those languages and can tell your written stuff look absolutely nonsensical lmao


God, a lot of people did that in Mario Kart. If you’ve ever played online, you’ll know what I mean. Honestly, my name was in Japanese writing (refer to my user title) but it wasn’t random characters writing stuff in English. I find that weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> God, a lot of people did that in Mario Kart. If you’ve ever played online, you’ll know what I mean. Honestly, my name was in Japanese writing (refer to my user title) but it wasn’t random characters writing stuff in English. I find that weird.


Yeah I saw this dude on neopets mixing Greek and Polish letters writing "coconut" and it definitely didn't say coconut 

Oh yeah I've seen those and I'm like... bruh lmao.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 22, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah I saw this dude on neopets mixing Greek and Polish letters writing "coconut" and it definitely didn't say coconut
> 
> Oh yeah I've seen those and I'm like... bruh lmao.


They think it looks cool but who knows what the hell it says in their native language?  Still, I always thought whoever did that was kind of cocky.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 22, 2022)

I find it absolutely hysterical when people who I used to go to school with (and have bullied me in the past) post anti-bullying or bullying awareness things??? The most hypocritical thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> They think it looks cool but who knows what the hell it says in their native language?  Still, I always thought whoever did that was kind of cocky.


Yeah I think instead of "evil coconut" it said like "xniw cthcthnutj" or stuff cause they mixed greek, old latin and random other alphabets like lmfao


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2022)

Why is snow so magical? It's like I've awakened in an entirely different world this morning. 
Too bad it's going to melt today. lol


*Edited: *Now they say it could happen again next week.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2022)

This fanfiction I printed out back in 2003.



Spoiler



Crappy camera quality is coming from my Chromebook.

I tried looking it up, but it's no longer there. I was really into South Park at a young age.
The story is written like a T.V. script, and I loved those back then; I have a lot of fics (not just South Park, but also 101 Dalmatians: the series; one of the characters is currently my avatar) that I've printed out that used this format.
Nowadays I don't care for them. (Then again, is that still a thing?)


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

what would i be like to have another persons parents as my own?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

Thank god you could remove IKEA accounts, like I had to make one for trying to order a large plushie (white dolphin) way back but I couldn't because that limited edition you had to buy/pick up at only the warehouse they had in stock


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2022)

I was sending some fossils to the farway museum in AC:GCN and I started wondering, what would happen if you sent them something besides a fossil?

so I sent them an umbrella. I will report back with the results later.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Also I get the idea of Ramanas Park but those damn thing you need to find underground for trades are insanely rare for me...


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Lmao I love people who use letters from greek/japanese/polish etc. alphabets and writing stuff in english i mean are they aware people speak those languages and can tell your written stuff look absolutely nonsensical lmao


Tbh I've never liked it when people who don't even know a particular language decide to write something in that said language and thinks it's "cool". Weebs are notorious for this!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Tbh I've never liked it when people who don't even know a particular language decide to write something in that said language and thinks it's "cool". Weebs are notorious for this!


Yeah this and actual companies doing layout, record covers etc. Like, y'all there are millions of Japanese speakers around the world, lol. 

Also I've seen people on instagram being edgy using Greek letters too, there's a lowercase o with a tail that is lowercase s in Greek which people use instead of an actual o which makes their sentences look very fun


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2022)

People on here always say what a wonderful community this is but the thing is, I've been on more mature forums than this. Not saying that there aren't a lot of mature people on here, THERE ARE, it's just that, well....there have been a lot of bad apples too. In fact, strange as it may seem, a lot of people who have rubbed me the wrong way on here mostly joined in 2014. So many of them came off as typical Gen. Z liberal SJWs who took offense to just about anything and had to get defensive about everything. Annoying af.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah this and actual companies doing layout, record covers etc. Like, y'all there are millions of Japanese speakers around the world, lol.
> 
> Also I've seen people on instagram being edgy using Greek letters too, there's a lowercase o with a tail that is lowercase s in Greek which people use instead of an actual o which makes their sentences look very fun


Or when people use a “q” thinking it’s a “g”  I mean, really?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Or when people use a “q” thinking it’s a “g”  I mean, really?


Ohhh yeah. Also when people use µ instead of an actual u like.. err what lmfao.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Tbh I've never liked it when people who don't even know a particular language decide to write something in that said language and thinks it's "cool". Weebs are notorious for this!



I can be considered a weeb and even I don’t like it when people do this.  I just find it exceedingly gross and annoying… like unless you know the language like the back of your hand, don’t bother.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 23, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I can be considered a weeb and even I don’t like it when people do this.  I just find it exceedingly gross and annoying… like unless you know the language like the back of your hand, don’t bother.


The only time I’ve done this is for user titles or for Mario Kart online, and even then it’s one word. Otherwise, I think it’s kind of annoying. Especially when it’s whole paragraphs in Japanese or other languages. I don’t get that at all. Most forums don’t allow entire posts or even most of the post in other languages though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I can be considered a weeb and even I don’t like it when people do this.  I just find it exceedingly gross and annoying… like unless you know the language like the back of your hand, don’t bother.


Exactly, I can read some Greek and Japanese and I always laugh when I see this. But yeah I wonder why people bother with those generated font texts for it.

Like yeah that doesn't say "gorgeous shirt" lol!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2022)

Almost done w/ The Great Hunt, book #2 of The Wheel of Time series. Can't wait to get started on book #3, The Dragon Reborn.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)

Gah, this is going to sound sappy af again, but I love you guys.  This forum is always filled with only the coolest of people.  ❤


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2022)

me: im not really an avid book reader hehe
also me: _reads 70k words of fanfic in one sitting_



Spoiler: if anyone's curious on what ive read today



(if anyone is actually truly interested in what i read and likes genshin, _Sorry for Your Loss_ is an absolute gem i stumbled into; the symbolism and writing is exquisite. I didnt know how much i was craving for heavy symbolism and parallelism until i read that. I'm currently catching up on _Linger On (Your Pale Blue Eyes)_, im loving the slow burn so far because the narrtive is gorgeous. it has a very aesthetic writing style, very descriptive and detailed.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was sending some fossils to the farway museum in AC:GCN and I started wondering, what would happen if you sent them something besides a fossil?
> 
> so I sent them an umbrella. I will report back with the results later.


I now have the results!
They appreciated my donation but respectfully rejected. sounds to me like their museum is missing one heck of an umbrella exhibit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

did i just develop an allergy  to almonds? ;___;


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 23, 2022)

@Psydye, I've experienced what you've said about people on the internet "who took offense to just about anything and had to get defensive about everything". That's one reason why I now have to remind myself to be extra careful with what/the things I say when I'm on specific websites, since the slightest, most insignificant things can trigger or offend a share of people.

Adding to that, some of the things that I've said in the past on some websites have also been misinterpreted or taken the wrong way (even when I didn't actually mean any offense).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Psydye said:


> People on here always say what a wonderful community this is but the thing is, I've been on more mature forums than this. Not saying that there aren't a lot of mature people on here, THERE ARE, it's just that, well....there have been a lot of bad apples too. In fact, strange as it may seem, a lot of people who have rubbed me the wrong way on here mostly joined in 2014. So many of them came off as typical Gen. Z liberal SJWs who took offense to just about anything and had to get defensive about everything. Annoying af.


Yeah they are rather annoying and basically copy their views from wikipedia articles to add to their carrds as well.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 23, 2022)

I always wonder if the people who compose video game music realize the impact it has on all the people who played and heard it or if they're disappointed that the music they're creating doesn't serve a "better purpose" because they view video games in a lesser spotlight.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 23, 2022)

i spend more time telling myself that i’ll play acnh and putting it on sleep mode more than the amount of time i actually spend playing the game


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2022)

When you play Smash Bros. Ultimate, do you remember the noises Latios and Latias make when you summon them? Well, I was just minding my own business until I heard some siren noises outside that perfectly mimicked the sounds LOL.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> When you play Smash Bros. Ultimate, do you remember the noises Latios and Latias make when you summon them? Well, I was just minding my own business until I heard some siren noises outside that perfectly mimicked the sounds LOL.



Did you look out the window?  It could have been Latios and Latias…


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Did you look out the window?  It could have been Latios and Latias…


No. If it really was Latios and Latias, I'd be pushed around back and forth by now haha. Please don't summon a Snorlax to crush my house thanks.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 24, 2022)

I've recently been in the mood to listen to Christian Hardcore and Metalcore.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2022)

I love Joe Rogan. He always tells it like it is.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 24, 2022)

It sucks when you have a vision for a drawing you want to do but you have no flipping idea where to start. Oh well, I’ll figure it out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm a duck apparently. Quack.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 24, 2022)

The never-published fics that I've written are (almost or are) dated.
Oh.my.god.

Looking through them since I'm bored.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't usually get tired this late in the day but I guess today has been pretty draining. I'm not even mad, I think I deserve the rest. but hopefully I can feel this tired when I actually go to bed so I can sleep well for once.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2022)

I’ve managed to get a lot done today.  I’m happy with myself.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

When it says “you’re ignoring content by this member” I sometimes have to do a double take because at first glance, I think it says “you’re being ignored by this member.” And man I think that would interesting to see who’s ignoring you. I completely understand why that’s not a thing (and thank god it isn’t lmao) but it’s be interesting to see.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> When it says “you’re ignoring content by this member” I sometimes have to do a double take because at first glance, I think it says “you’re being ignored by this member.” And man I think that would interesting to see who’s ignoring you. I completely understand why that’s not a thing (and thank god it isn’t lmao) but it’s be interesting to see.


I always get the impression that a lot of people are ignoring be either bc I'm just annoying in general or bc they don't like me for some unspecified reason. it's the same way with facebook, I just have a feeling that many people have unfollowed me on there because of my annoying posts. that's what having zero self confidence/esteem looks like lol.



I saw an ad on youtube that said "looking for a furry BFF?" and for a split second I was like "wait how tf did they figure out im a furry---" until I realized they were referring to a regular dog, now I feel embarrassed in the privacy of my own room lmaoo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> When it says “you’re ignoring content by this member” I sometimes have to do a double take because at first glance, I think it says “you’re being ignored by this member.” And man I think that would interesting to see who’s ignoring you. I completely understand why that’s not a thing (and thank god it isn’t lmao) but it’s be interesting to see.


Tbh I think at least one I have on my ignore list ignores me as well. Not that I care though, I ignore them for reasons.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Tbh I think at least one I have on my ignore list ignores me as well. Not that I care though, I ignore them for reasons.


Lol, same. I can assume who has me on theirs. However, some make it pretty obvious though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Lol, same. I can assume who has me on theirs. However, some make it pretty obvious though.


Lol, yes for sure 

On another note I love how you always forgets to buy something while down at the grocery store and then when you get home and notice that thing you just cba going down again lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2022)

“Beer before liquor, never been sicker; liquor before beer, you're in the clear.” I hold these words to be true.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 25, 2022)

An easy way one can find out whether someone put you on ignore (or not) is when playing the game threads of The Basement. If some user just keeps on missing or skipping your turns/questions/etc. (and only answers to whoever came before you), then it's most likely they put you on ignore.

Example:

"*Some Thread About A-Z Stuff*"

User #1: Apple
User #2: Butter
User #3: Caramel
User #4 (<-- Is ignoring User #3): Channel
User #2: Dandelion
User #3: Elephant
User #4 (<-- Is still ignoring User #3): Enmity
User #1: Flatulence

And just in case you're curious, I have not put you or anyone else here on ignore :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

^You can also see it by latest replies are by Ignored Member(s) but yeah I've very few on my list cause I don't like it but I just don't need to see or interact with them.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Sometimes I feel like people read what they wanna read or hear what they wanna hear sometimes. So many things are taken out of context nowadays leading to misunderstandings that can 100% be avoided


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Sometimes I feel like people read what they wanna read or hear what they wanna hear sometimes. So many things are taken out of context nowadays leading to misunderstandings that can 100% be avoided


Yup or they just don't bother to read the whole sentence/post. I think it's more common as you say though just because they wanna be the big dude on the conversation.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 25, 2022)

Psydye said:


> “Beer before liquor, never been sicker; liquor before beer, you're in the clear.” I hold these words to be true.



I don't drink alcohol, but if I ever do, I'll try to keep these words in mind.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 25, 2022)

As of late, this forum just feels even less active than usual. 

Alright, I'll shut up now, don't want to wake up anyone.


----------



## vixened (Jan 26, 2022)

do you think eggs feel pain


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 26, 2022)

I don’t like eggs and I’m pretty sure they don’t like me back? I don’t want to hurt their feelings. They just don’t taste good.

How’s the weather where you are?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2022)

COOOLD! I don't mind too much, though! I'll take it over the blistering, humid heat of summer!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2022)

Based on the last couple posts I thought this was the “ask the below user a question” thread for a minute.  LMAO.


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2022)

Attending college really makes you not take your free time for granted. Every single second I’m not working on a class or assignment feels nice.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 26, 2022)

I hate being distracted.


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 26, 2022)

I like my job but I know they take advantage of me and also it can be very stressful around the holidays. I’ve been here for about 3 1/2 years and I feel like I’m ready to move on. But I know there’s nothing else like the grass will not be greener on the other side for me. There’s a lot of positives that I won’t get going to another job. So I’m just here. Content most of the time. I didn’t know being an adult was to just work and go home I feel kind of dead inside sometimes.  anyways I’m ok don’t worry, just random thoughts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Placing my thoughts about this hairstyle with this image












fightme.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2022)

one of my favorite things about big dogs is these big ol wrinkles beneath their chin that are really soft and always fun to pet and play with lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2022)

The temperature on the thermostat was set to 66 this entire time.  No wonder I was freezing my butt off.  I turned it up to 71.

(Fahrenheit)


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 27, 2022)

Armless Dragon Centaur


----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)

the video with the parrot adding pulled pork to alexa's shopping list is the funniest thing I've seen all year


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 27, 2022)

Can't wait for February.  ❤
It's my favorite month and my birth month.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2022)

smudge.e said:


> I like my job but I know they take advantage of me and also it can be very stressful around the holidays. I’ve been here for about 3 1/2 years and I feel like I’m ready to move on. But I know there’s nothing else like the grass will not be greener on the other side for me. There’s a lot of positives that I won’t get going to another job. So I’m just here. Content most of the time. I didn’t know being an adult was to just work and go home I feel kind of dead inside sometimes.  anyways I’m ok don’t worry, just random thoughts.



I feel the exact same way with my current job. It just doesn't pay enough, but I really like the people I work with so I've been putting off job searching as long as I can.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 27, 2022)

I’m really really sleep deprived atm but also I feel I have so much time this weekend but ALSO I feel requirements are looming across the horizon (and I have something due this weekend as well)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2022)

birdo is my favorite trans icon <33


----------



## Merielle (Jan 28, 2022)

Remembering the time I got hit on by a near-stranger in the messaging system of a mobile otome.  Crystal, if you're out there, I still choose the fictional guy, but I hope you're doing okay; I respected the hustle


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 28, 2022)

I haven't seen a murder in my yard lately. Obviously talking about the group of crows that visit us...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 28, 2022)

It makes me wonder what it would be like if the basement dwellers thread was still open. Would people flock over there? Also, this thread seems to gain more activity than the general discussion thread.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 28, 2022)

Thinking that everyone doesn't like being awake at 8 am in the morning on tbt judging from this picture. I think this is the smallest amount of members online n logged in on here i ever saw.




	Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2022



Croconaw said:


> I don’t like eggs and I’m pretty sure they don’t like me back? I don’t want to hurt their feelings. They just don’t taste good.
> 
> How’s the weather where you are?


Oh that's sad. Me love hard boil


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

"hi yes google i'll buy a £200 stock photo of native people in peruvian ponchos" (no offence against any ethnic groups or people but i was looking for stores not stock photos..)

seriously, it's sad how google has become later years. but i think i found a store now that sells them with a reasonable prices so i'll try them when i got time.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 28, 2022)

I played that game '_Wordle_' for the first time today.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 28, 2022)

I just pretended that I did not just see my client pull a candy can out of his garbage can and put it back in his backpack because I’m too tired to deal with it right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m kind of happy that the unpopular opinions thread was closed, although ngl, it was entertaining reading through some of the “arguments” in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m kind of happy that the unpopular opinions thread was closed, although ngl, it was entertaining reading through some of the “arguments” in there.


Sad it became a debate thread but I guess it was bound to happen. I liked it though.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Sad it became a debate thread but I guess it was bound to happen. I liked it though.


Still I think most of the posts were bait posts trying to start arguments. That thread just attracts drama. It’s a shame it wasn’t being used for it’s intended purpose because I liked that thread, lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 28, 2022)

The


Croconaw said:


> Still I think most of the posts were bait posts trying to start arguments. That thread just attracts drama. It’s a shame it wasn’t being used for it’s intended purpose because I liked that thread, lol.


They’ve closed it before. Is it permanently closed this time?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2022)

Totoroki said:


> The
> 
> They’ve closed it before. Is it permanently closed this time?


I don’t know. It may reopen at some point according to the last post, but if it does, it’ll be more closely moderated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

one plushie I would love to have at some point is this Genet plush made by Uni Toys. I discovered this animal when I was in like 6th grade and I've always had a particular fascination for it (I used to draw them a lot in my handbook and notes). it's kinda like a cat but it's more closely related to the civet and mongoose. I love their really long tail, it reminds me of a lemur's tail. they're also just generally very cute looking. 







I'm actually surprised that there exists a plushie of it at all considering it's not an animal that people really talk about much. but if I ever manage to find it somewhere I'm gonna snatch it up for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

I need to stop digging the internet and instagram for great clothes stores cause now I found both a poncho I want and some vintage kaftans. Bruh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

I officially have the code for the mega freakoid memorized lmao


----------



## Neb (Jan 28, 2022)

With how tiring my life is right now, falling back on comfort games like Pokémon really helps. It’s such an easy world to get lost in.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 28, 2022)

These Ugg pillows may have been expensive but they are so comfy and fuzzy. I am a sucker for soft objects.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2022)

why is £ always so damn high against my currency **** it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2022)

I didn't know people still used AOL as an email lmao


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2022)

I wish I wasn't so nervous whenever I start writing.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't know people still used AOL as an email lmao



I didn't know they were still a thing.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 29, 2022)

I hate it when "people" refuse to clean up their mutt's droppings while at the park.

Stepped in a pile of yellow **** not too long ago XD

Fortunately, there was a patch of mud and I used that to scrub most of it off my shoe.

I'm still going to have to wash it off later with some soap and water though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 29, 2022)

I feel like the forums haven't been very active in the past few days. Even the New Horizons threads don't have so much action as of late.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 29, 2022)

^I've noticed this too.

There has also been a bit of tension in the air as of late.

Anyway, it's a gorgeous cloudy day and I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 30, 2022)

There was an unusual amount of dog turds at the park today. It's not rare to see some, but this time they were scattered around in a variety of different places (That's one reason why I don't like to sit or lie down on the grass, at least not without a blanket or something).


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2022)

I know it's late at night, but I don't remember the site being this inactive?



Well, if you exclude all the "guests".


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

in relation with above discussion i absolutely hate people who are just lazy not picking up their dog's ****.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 30, 2022)

i was fixing the pictures on my wall the other day and found the grad pic of my old college crush in one of my picture stashes. and then idk, this wave of nostalgia hit me and i realized i missed being with her a lot. she was pretty and funny and we used to be partners back in second year so we hung out often. she's in a different school now and we don't keep in touch anymore, but i can't say i don't feel anything for her anymore after all these years. i can't tell if this is some romantic feeling, or it's pure nostalgia for the good old days, but whatever. it's fine if she doesn't feel the same about me; my only wish for her is that she's happy with the people she's with, because she deserves to be happy.

(there's probably something poetic to be said here, idk.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

Just realized the poncho I found after days of digging is basically the same length as me, rip. Might still get it because they are beautiful and meaningful works of art for a good price.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 30, 2022)

i want to get into wild world because im craving a new animal crossing experience but i have new horizons and i feel like keeping up with 2 separate games would be stressful. also i haven’t played with my 2Ds regularly since nh came out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

So I wanted to make an account on that site where I found the good poncho but they want you to type you adress as "10 Downing Street" format and we don't even have that what the **** 

for reference our address format is like:

sheila turtle
turtle street 7
123 45 turtletown
sweden

thats how we write how the **** am i supposed to find out the actual house/name number??? lol


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> So I wanted to make an account on that site where I found the good poncho but they want you to type you adress as "10 Downing Street" format and we don't even have that what the ****
> 
> for reference our address format is like:
> 
> ...


Assuming that this is a UK site, the number you've listed at the end there (I've highlighted it) is what they're asking for. When a site asks for a house name/number what they're asking for is just the information that the mail carrier will use to differentiate your house from the one next door. In the UK, some homes have a unique name instead of a number hence why it's phrased that way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2022)

I've done it. I now have 14 mega freakoids in one room (aka the max amount of gyroids you can have playing simultaneously in one room). now they can all freak out in my attic room for a while.






I might be insane


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 30, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I feel like the forums haven't been very active in the past few days. Even the New Horizons threads don't have so much action as of late.


ive noticed that there are spells of less activity every few months. seems like a lot of people return after game updates (which wont be happening with new horizons anymore) and big site events so im sure we will see more activity eventually. probably when the next site event comes around if i had to guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

Chris said:


> Assuming that this is a UK site, the number you've listed at the end there (I've highlighted it) is what they're asking for. When a site asks for a house name/number what they're asking for is just the information that the mail carrier will use to differentiate your house from the one next door. In the UK, some homes have a unique name instead of a number hence why it's phrased that way.


Yeah I eventually figured that out, and yes it's an UK store. However since we have different address formats, if I write it reverse order  (like 7 turtle street) there is no way they are gonna be able to deliver it in Sweden since they read barcode/labels by scanning and last time a store tried that because they had to send with another carrier than RM they messed up my address completely since I obviously had to include apt. number as well.

And I found it weird on that site/shop you could pick country but the format fields wouldn't change. Thank you though, I'll see if I can contact them so they could get the right order on label still.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2022)

I really don't care for Youtube anymore.
I wonder why....


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2022)

Gonna get me a few more books, some CBD oil and whiskey...aww yeah!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2022)

I spent most of the weekend playing the new Pokemon game and I still feel like I didn't get enough of it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 31, 2022)

I have to go back to work tomorrow and be a 'real adult'

I have very much enjoyed my week off. I've been productive to do things esp since I would come home from work everyday not wanting to do anythin, then on my off days still not want to do anythin. Or I didn't have the time to do some things. This week was very enjoyable, but I gotta go back (I don't hate my job, I just really enjoyed having time off, esp in my 3yrs of being in the workforce, I've taken off like 3 days total before this). Also I gotta earn back all that money I spent which my mom will NOT stop reminding me of


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2022)

crap my avatar is off center lol

edit: fixed it! I missed Mr Thwompo.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2022)

i think we all know of the fake fall thing but did anyone else have one but you just made a circle instead?? like what 
i haven't had one in a while but like where did that come from


----------



## Neb (Feb 1, 2022)

Black Jack is legitimately one of the best manga I’ve ever read. Aside from the dated art, I can’t think of another reason why this series is so niche.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2022)

*Watching a bunch of people at a thread on one of FANDOM's many wikis talking about putting a stop_ to Necroposting abuse_. Because they want to bump up old threads (or posts) from nearly a decade ago*

Me, a mod on this wiki: *sighs*


----------



## smudge.e (Feb 1, 2022)

Just finished a three day weekend because the first day I had to call out of work because I sprained my two small toes. It sounds so dumb I know! But I walk a lot for work and my shoes already hurt those toes and I knew if I toughed it out it wouldn’t have healed fast and it would have hurt like all hell. Should I have toughed it out? I mean, retail jobs don’t really give a crap about you so why should I hurt myself just to go to work to make them happy right? I feel guilty. I hate that feeling ><


----------



## Beanz (Feb 1, 2022)

i can’t believe that the switch is almost 5 years old, my brother got a switch in december of 2018 and i got my own in 2020. i remember watching a speculation video about it like it was yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2022)

Neb said:


> Black Jack is legitimately one of the best manga I’ve ever read. Aside from the dated art, I can’t think of another reason why this series is so niche.


I love that "dated" art, if you mean the Tezuka series. Tbh I prefer most stuff before the 2000s.

Anyway update on the UK store, I managed to place an order/sign up with them so I purchased that handmade poncho I wanted and also some Watana beads  You could remove that extra street/house number thing when editing address @ checkout so.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2022)

Finally, it's February!  ❤ 
I love this month so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2022)

can i just get spring or summer now i hate these months


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> can i just get spring or summer now i hate these months



Had to click the love react again because I accidentally un-loved it, but if I could love react this post twice I would.  There’s nothing great about January or February.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 1, 2022)

I just did my taxes and I had large amounts of tax withholds, and it’s showing on my return. So worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Had to click the love react again because I accidentally un-loved it, but if I could love react this post twice I would.  There’s nothing great about January or February.


haha it's okay, but yeah i definitely agree can we just get paid for them and then go to march lol


----------



## Mistreil (Feb 1, 2022)

a bit of self-reflection/overthinking? personal stuff about me and my art/design choices, but thoughts that i don't mind sharing! i always get into this mood around lunar new year



Spoiler: long rambling 🎉



I think anyone that's seen my art/character designs realize that there's usually a Chinese influence to them -- e.g. characters wearing cheongsam, hanfu, and so on. It's sort of a new development from recent years  (2018-ish), but mostly because I started feeling more comfortable with it! This ramble has a lot to do with that, how it happened, and why I do it.

For a bit of background: I'm Chinese diaspora (2nd gen Canada-born Chinese). I grew up in a city that was probably 2% Asian at most, so I was pretty much the only Asian kid in my classes for the majority of my childhood. This means I was pretty lonely in that regard: there were very few people around me that looked like me or felt familiar to me, especially in media that I consumed. I was very drawn to characters that were more familiar to me (i.e. obviously East Asian; namely female characters with black hair).
Side ramble about said characters: Mulan is still hands down the best Disney princess, but I'd be lying if part of my attachment wasn't because she was Chinese. The gender nonconformity helped a lot, too. And, to the surprise of no one, I loved Syaoran and MeiLing from CCS for having a Chinese background/aesthetic. I also loved Sailor Mars and Kikyo (Inuyasha) for looking distinctly East Asian, though they were clearly Japanese.

Anyways, that's all to say representation is important and something rare to me growing up. I was _different_ and while I didn't hate it, it was  a bit lonely and made me hold onto whatever I could.
Note: I did and do have friends online that were Asian, but it's not like it was something that would come up in conversation often.

A lot of the art I grew up with had more Western/European or Japanese-styled fashion, so it's what I drew a lot too! There were some slight Chinese influences, but not too much. I think the main turning point for me was in around 2018: I designed my OC Frog's outfit for MapleStory2. The main idea was that I got the name "Frog" and wanted to make my character resemble a Frog as much as I could, and the buns were a good start. Since the buns were pretty 'Chinese' in style, I decided "maybe I can try to make a cheongsam with a Frog-theme to it," and... the design was really well received? There was a fear that people would think the design was 'weird' or something, but I got a lot of kind comments about it. It was surprising to me, but also very heartwarming!

I think that made something click for me. Even if I didn't see a lot of Chinese-styled outfits previously, especially in fantasy, I could just draw it myself. It's not like I didn't like Western/Japanese-styled fashion -- I actually like them a lot! I adore them! But being able to design characters that I wish I had seen growing up ended up being really important to me. It also made character designs click a lot faster for me, which was interesting. Characters that didn't have specific outfits for _years_ finally had an outfit that felt right to me.

At this point in time, I do end up seeing a lot more Chinese-influenced things than before. This is probably by virtue of it being a little more common, and because I ended up following more people with those preferences too? Either way, waking up and seeing a lot of Lunar New Years-related art and content was very... heartwarming to me. I would have _never _seen so much at any point when I was growing up. So even though my family's not celebrating as much as we used to (COVID and all), I still feel happy.
(It's also not just Chinese stuff! I've seen a lot of Korean and Vietnamese LNY art too, which was just as impactful to me. I love seeing people repping their own culture -- it makes me feel more comfortable.)

I do sometimes worry that people will feel I'm obnoxious about it or feel put off by it, but I think that's their problem in the end, not mine. I had to grow up seeing a lot of European- and Japanese-inspired fashion in the media I consumed: I'll fill up the void of Chinese-inspired fashion on my own if I have to  Most of the things I draw/make is for my own self-satisfaction anyways. I don't particularly care if people like it or not -- I do what makes me happy in the end.

As an additional note: despite all of this, I don't have the ability to speak anything that my family is able to (Cantonese/Mandarin/Teochew/Vietnamese). I can understand a little bit when hearing it, but not too much. I think for 2nd/3rd/etc. generation diaspora, this is a bit more of a familiar feeling. I always feel a little bit like a fake/liar for not being able to speak/read any Chinese despite drawing it so much, but I think that's also an important part of my experience. I would love to learn one day, and have plans to once I have more time in my life. For now, though, I'll rep the Chinese diaspora that are in the same boat as me 

This is a very simplified overview of stuff -- it doesn't even remotely touch a lot of topics/experiences I have as diaspora in a predominantly non-Asian community. Stereotypes, even well meaning ones, and whatnot. That's a very involved and slightly different topic from the one I wanted to ramble about here.



anyways, happy lunar new year! sing ni kuai lag & giong hi huag cai


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 1, 2022)

A coworker put in their 2 weeks notice, and it made me very happy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2022)

I have a really great drawing idea, where my rainbow Toucat OC is walking on the ground passing by a tree, and up in the tree is another Toucat that's like black/white and they're looking at each other.

but I really just don't feel like drawing. I think my internship is stressing me out a lot and is keeping me from being able to enjoy my hobbies. or it may also be the depression that's being pushed away but is still trying to come back. idk but I really want to draw this and I also don't, I hate that feeling.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 1, 2022)

I really have to keep myself in check when I buy things online.
Not that I spend too much for the average person, but I shouldn't spend my side-hustle earnings in one go LMAO


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2022)

One of the reviews for that new Pokemon game at Amazon (USA), it's like at the very top. lol





But seriously, why do people do this...


----------



## Neb (Feb 1, 2022)

I tried VR gaming for the first time at a VR café. Imagine the 3D capabilities of the 3DS and the motion controls of the Wii, but more advanced. I have to take breaks every half hour due to my double vision, but it really is the future of gaming.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 1, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> a bit of self-reflection/overthinking? personal stuff about me and my art/design choices, but thoughts that i don't mind sharing! i always get into this mood around lunar new year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Mistreil! I hope you're fine with me responding to your post. If not, please let me know and I'll gladly remove it! Here's hoping I'll be able to gather my thoughts properly without ruffling your feathers.

It's great to see that you're embracing your Chinese background, whether it'd be in real life or through the art that you draw. The post you made back in the Celebrating Diversity 2021 event last year is one of the many posts from there that stuck with me reading people's experiences in their lives. Don't let other people bring you down for simply trying to represent your own culture. I don't want to imagine the horrible things you might be facing considering what's happening in the world right now.

I can _somewhat_ relate to this, except that I'm a Canadian-born Filipino. Admittedly, I wasn't even exactly aware of my own culture until I was in my early teens. I always assumed that I had the same background as the people around me up until around that time. Since then, I noticed that there isn't a lot of Filipino representation from where I live (or maybe there is and I'm just not looking hard enough). So it's a pleasant surprise for me when I bump into other people with the same background as me in places where I'd least expect. You have no idea how happy it made me see that there are a few Filipino users on here as well after reading the posts from the Celebrating Diversity event, despite having different lifestyles. Some form of representation is enough to make me smile. Heck, even someone mentioning The Philippines in a youtube video also makes me happy, even for a bit haha. I will say, however, that there has been more representation as years go by. This applies to other cultures as well!

I feel like it's important for me to embrace my own background even though I live a very different lifestyle compared to my relatives in The Philippines. While my interests are very different, my Tagalog is a hit and miss, and that I only like half of the foods from my culture, I'm still happy with who I am. Perhaps I should start incorporating some of that stuff in my art that I always procrastinate for some reason and even virtual car liveries in Gran Turismo Sport in hopes to get other Filipinos to step up and represent themselves as well. If you couldn't tell, I really like stuff that has anything to do with cars, so bumping into someone who has the same passion AND the same background as me is just a great feeling. Though, the topic of cars is for another time as I'll end up going off-track.

My apologies if you weren't expecting a reply, and I hope I didn't come off as rude. I feel like I had to share my thoughts since your post somewhat resonates with me in a way. It's a nice read, Mistreil. Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 1, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I don’t have to do things like eat, sleep or poop so I can have more time for games.


----------



## Mistreil (Feb 1, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> -


Replies are totally fine! I kept it in a spoiler mostly for brevity's sake. It didn't come off as rude at all!

I'm glad it resonated with you! I'm very much the same way where I get very happy finding out someone had a similar experience/background in a sense. It makes the world a little less lonely knowing there are people who felt similar things.

I think it'd be neat for you to incorporate your culture into your art! Perhaps there are others that have done the same-- it sounds like it'd be a neat concept!

Happy lunar new year!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2022)

Despite just ordering those books yesterday morning I got an email saying they will be in today! I didn't pay for express shipping, just regular shipping. Like, HOT damn! Talk about quick lol!


----------



## Neb (Feb 2, 2022)

There are few fandoms that spoil things as casually as the Pokemon one. I just opened Tumblr and got spoiled on a villain in the new games.


----------



## Doki Doki (Feb 2, 2022)

I wonder how long my grind mentality will last for ACNH.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2022)

what the **** pogo?? make an excellent curveball throw yeah right how about releasing more fat pokémons that take up the screen then, i do a great one on a great day well this not gonna happen


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2022)

the funniest thing abt having cats is when one of them is in heat but all three males were fixed as early as possible so they literally could not care less. in fact they seem to find her insufferable when she tries to get their attention lmao. I feel bad for my kitten but it's hilarious to watch her get turned down by every male cat in the house.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2022



Alienfish said:


> what the **** pogo?? make an excellent curveball throw yeah right how about releasing more fat pokémons that take up the screen then, i do a great one on a great day well this not gonna happen


try "make three excellent curveball throws in a row" lmfaooo, I still don't know how I managed to do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> try "make three excellent curveball throws in a row" lmfaooo, I still don't know how I managed to do that.


yeah i just delete those lmao

idk how im gonna get even one, guess i can ask my same-building co-worker lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2022)

I want a fursuit so much lol


----------



## IonicKarma (Feb 2, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> a bit of self-reflection/overthinking? personal stuff about me and my art/design choices, but thoughts that i don't mind sharing! i always get into this mood around lunar new year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve had pretty similar experiences as you as a 2nd Generation Chinese born in America (in Texas of all places too…)  As a result, I was the often the only Asian in my class, and in fact the only Asian in my entire grade in the first part of Middle School.  It always made me feel self conscious of myself being so different from everyone.  

Late in Middle School, my family moved to Beijing for a year because of an overseas assignment and it was truly a culture shift.  Finally I got to be around other people like me!   Even so, the people in my school were mostly non Asian because I went to an international school, but it was still cool!  Even picked up a bit of Mandarin while I was there but basically only enough to buy stuff and order food, I can’t speak at a conversational level.  (This is extra fun when I go to a Chinese restaurant and the waiter tries to strike up a conversation with me in Mandarin and I’m just like… uhhh…..)

Nowadays, I’m definitely more comfortable with my heritage and always love to talk to others like me about it!  Thank you so much for sharing your story!  Your art style has always been an inspiration to me and I hope to one day be able to draw at your level.  

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## Mistreil (Feb 2, 2022)

IonicKarma said:


> -


I felt the "go to a Chinese restaurant/store/etc. and they try to strike up a conversation" on a spiritual level.  Same with the culture shift thing -- I went on a vacation to Vietnam and had a layover in China for a little while, and in both places I felt so... shocked? In a good way -- the majority of people were like me! It was oddly comforting, even if I couldn't speak to them. I've lived in an area with a higher Asian population for a while now, but I don't think I really realized just how different I still felt until then.

Thanks for sharing your experiences too! I've also developed a love of talking about this sort of thing, especially since I wish I saw more people talk about it while I was growing up.

Happy post-Lunar New Year!!


----------



## Beanz (Feb 2, 2022)

octavian invited me to his house and told me if i wanted any furniture, he would sell it to me. i click on everything in his house and he refuses to sell anything except for the furniture that I GAVE him. like what’s the point lol


----------



## Plume (Feb 2, 2022)

I think this is something everyone deserves to see


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 2, 2022)

literally what even is valentines day
where is single's day
i don't have time to worry about romance when im literally dying in school
ugh i don't like everyone being all happy and romantic when my lonely self is just in the corner unable to talk to men

seriously though i'm only in it for the candy hearts

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2022

i need to stop playing genshin impact and touch grass


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 2, 2022)

Plume said:


> I think this is something everyone deserves to see


me when my name is michael


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 2, 2022)

Plume said:


> I think this is something everyone deserves to see


wtf?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 2, 2022)

Can't believe how long it's been since I made a post here. Hoping to be more active on this site from now on. 

Excited to see how the forum has changed since I was last here!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 2, 2022)

MapleSilver said:


> Can't believe how long it's been since I made a post here. Hoping to be more active on this site from now on.
> 
> Excited to see how the forum has changed since I was last here!


Oh hi! Welcome back! I've never met you but I remember seeing your signature on the forums so I must have seen some of your posts at one point.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 2, 2022)

Resetti looks pissed. Maybe because he saw his shadow and he’s sick of the winter bull****?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 3, 2022)

Why is the ACNH community all of a sudden questioning whether or not Rosie is purple or blue?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 3, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Why is the ACNH community all of a sudden questioning whether or not Rosie is purple or blue?


You can pretty much get into an argument about anything these days. Wow.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 3, 2022)

I was hugged by a drunk homeless guy at work today. That's not the first time I was hugged by a homeless person. The first time was by a lady that called herself Aunt Katie, and she wanted me to know she had glass eye in that day.


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

where did that package go? it says delivered into parcel locker, but it's not there.
glad i could refund and reorder. still questioning where it is though


----------



## Beanz (Feb 3, 2022)

Plume said:


> I think this is something everyone deserves to see


it’s a 50/50 chance the person who made this was on drugs


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

Plume said:


> I think this is something everyone deserves to see



All I have to say is,

1,000/1,000 stars WHAT’S MICHAEL is best anime of all time.  

(Even better than Cory In The House)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2022)

I had a really great 4am thought where companies could be referred to in the way that we refer to the pharmaceutical companies as "big pharma". 

like mcdonalds could be "big cheeseburger" and hair care stores could be "big shampoo" and Ashleys/Ikea could be "big furniture". it sounds really stupid but I couldn't stop thinking about it when I woke up around 4am and couldn't get back to sleep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> All I have to say is,
> 
> 1,000/1,000 stars WHAT’S MICHAEL is best anime of all time.
> 
> (Even better than Cory In The House)


but is it better than king of the hill????


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

need 1 more person on pogo now again.. i know you're probably not allowed to give tbt if someone adds you..or stuff but seriously T_T

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2022



Midoriya said:


> (Even better than Cory In The House)


Oh yeah cory x his toilet


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 3, 2022)

If the Bengals could destroy the Rams in the Super Bowl, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 3, 2022)

Where is Europe??!?!!?!?!???? Where is America??!?!!!!!?? Where is Earth!!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? I wonder where it is in the universe. Has anyone seen the inside of a black hole????? How do pictures work?? Are videos techinically you going back in time???? Why am I a frog and not a rabbit???? Where did Den Den get his shell????? WHO DECIDED THAT SALADS EXIST!??!!?!?!!?!!??!?!?!? SO MANY QUESTIONSSSSSSS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Where is Europe??!?!!?!?!???? Where is America??!?!!!!!?? Where is Earth!!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? I wonder where it is in the universe. Has anyone seen the inside of a black hole????? How do pictures work?? Are videos techinically you going back in time???? Why am I a frog and not a rabbit???? Where did Den Den get his shell????? WHO DECIDED THAT SALADS EXIST!??!!?!?!!?!!??!?!?!? SO MANY QUESTIONSSSSSSS


The answer to all of them is 42.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 3, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> The answer to all of them is 42.


wowie


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

Wow, just gotta love woke teens who make private social media accounts who just looks up stuff that is not "appropriate" and they just yell racist/phobic/cultural appropriation... Like okay 99% you're in the US living in your lil bubble of onions LOL.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> but is it better than king of the hill????



Michael and Hank Hill would have a death battle, and only the victor reserves the right to be called best anime of all time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 3, 2022)

No thoughts only Elder Scrolls V Skyrim brain worms


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Michael and Hank Hill would have a death battle, and only the victor reserves the right to be called best anime of all time.


it might be close but I have my money on Hank, this video explains it all:


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2022)

_Sometimes I'd like to kick your ******* ass
But I guess you're just a human too_

Yesterday, I was listening to Embrace's self-titled album, and today that particular line from "Said Gun" has been randomly popping into my mind at different times. And whenever it does, I just can't help but giggle a little bit.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 4, 2022)

Unpopular opinion? - Vans and converse are super uncomfortable to wear. With shoes, I definitely prefer comfort. I don’t get the high tops either?? I prefer just sliding my shoe off and not untying several laces to get it off my damn foot.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Unpopular opinion? - Vans and converse are super uncomfortable to wear. With shoes, I definitely prefer comfort. I don’t get the high tops either?? I prefer just sliding my shoe off and not untying several laces to get it off my damn foot.



Yeah, I agree with this 100%.  I actually own a pair of converse shoes because I have a ton of shoes, but I never wear them because walking around in them is so awkward for me.  Lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Unpopular opinion? - Vans and converse are super uncomfortable to wear. With shoes, I definitely prefer comfort. I don’t get the high tops either?? I prefer just sliding my shoe off and not untying several laces to get it off my damn foot.


Oh yeah I had a pair of converse when I was like.. 16-17 maybe. very uncomfy and I don't like the look of either anyway.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 4, 2022)

help me 



no wonder people cant ****in recognize me


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 4, 2022)

You can't call yourself a romantic if you're bashing LGBT romance, just saying.
As they say, love is love.

I hate Twitter, like go back and watch your safe haven Hallmark-like channel.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2022)

MichaeI said:


> help me
> -snip-
> no wonder people cant ****in recognize me


oh my lol, at least now I know who you are ^^


I was just about to reply here and say I don't plan on changing my username on this forum since I've had it since I joined over 10 years ago, but if I had to change it I would change it to The Mr. 64 to reflect my new youtube channel name


----------



## Merielle (Feb 4, 2022)

I love when characters in the site header get dramatically backlit by the setting sun.  It looks like Resetti just got back from saving the world or something.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2022)

^Resetti...our savior! Our messiah!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 4, 2022)

I get to have Lasagna today for Din Din that my mother homemade


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2022)

I uploaded my first serious yt video today and I'm really excited about it ^o^


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 4, 2022)

does anyone actually say "refrigerator" ive been saying "frigerator" my whole life


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 4, 2022)

MichaeI said:


> does anyone actually say "refrigerator" ive been saying "frigerator" my whole life


I say Fridge!


----------



## deana (Feb 4, 2022)

Might have the opportunity to adopt some cats which is exciting and also scary


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)

Merielle said:


> I love when characters in the site header get dramatically backlit by the setting sun.  It looks like Resetti just got back from saving the world or something.
> View attachment 428845



“Yo, dawg.  We did it.  We saved the world.  We stopped everyone from resetting their Animal Crossing games again.”

**Awkward jump into the air by Mr. Resetti and Don Resetti as they high five while smiling**


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2022)

let us never forget the grace and majesty of the ever elusive Tail Thwomp







(for real though why aren't there more of these guys????)


----------



## cardboardcanaries (Feb 4, 2022)

Found Blanche today on a mystery island!! She replaced Renee who FINALLY asked to move out.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I say Fridge!


Same, if I say/type it, I just cba writing the whole thing cause I probs never get it right anyway LOL.
-

Thwomps are annoying in games but I do like their various designs and forms like that ^


----------



## King koopa (Feb 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> let us never forget the grace and majesty of the ever elusive Tail Thwomp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember these thwomps! It would be nice if they appeared in more levels besides 5-1 I think


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm so glad that this forum is as active as it is, I probably would've gone insane by now if I didn't have my daily dose of socialization on here. plus I've made so many awesome friends here and a lot of memories too


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 5, 2022)

i looked through my really old posts here and wow i was kinda cringey ew
i’ll never emotionally recover from my personality in my early to mid teen years


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2022)

MichaeI said:


> does anyone actually say "refrigerator" ive been saying "frigerator" my whole life


I say refrigerator.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 5, 2022)

That new Pokemon game looks so good.

Now I'm thinking about buying it myself.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 5, 2022)

My mother bought some oranges from the store and they look like Perfect Oranges! This is not my picture but this is exactly what they look like!! <3 (Also omg thats what that one fruit was from Pikmin 3.... When I was little and played it I thought it was a pumpkin???)







They are called Summo Oranges, or Dekopons! They also have a look-a-like that isnt as sweet called a Tangelo!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2022)

highkey might take a late siesta


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2022)

Awhile ago I was looking at what items were currently available in the shop, and I didn't expect to NOT see the February Birthstone lying around somewhere in there.

PS: Damn, this place is absolutely dead tonight, and it's not even that late yet. Oh well, I'm not going to let that ruin my time here.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

This is one of the more active forums I’m on. (Okay, it’s the most active.)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 6, 2022)

This sounds good.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2022)

the whisky yes peaches no thanks lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 6, 2022)

I just remembered I lost my stylus pen I use to draw digitally on my phone. I haven't found it in like the past 3 or more months. I sometimes think I want to draw digitally but then I remember I lost it, and I keep forgetting to get another one.


----------



## justina (Feb 6, 2022)

Almost had a heart attack looking at these Disney World food and snack prices.. $7.95 for a single scoop of ice cream no toppings?? They have to be kidding..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2022)

The number of posts over at the Brewsters area is approaching one million. How long did it take to get this far?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2022)

Can't believe every technological advancement lead up to someone all the way over in Alabama to DoorDash me four McDonald's nuggets for $12 as a joke


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2022)

i wonder how many people out there actually really like my art, I mean I like it and that's what really matters but I would love it if someone actually genuinely loved my art


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i wonder how many people out there actually really like my art, I mean I like it and that's what really matters but I would love it if someone actually genuinely loved my art


DO NOT CARE WHAT OTHERS THINK. YOU ARE RIGHT IF YOU LOVE IT THEN ITS WORTH BILLIONS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2022)

broke: stressed out and wanting to cry

woke: feeling better by listening to the occasional thwomp ungh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2022)

I just realized that the clock face in Tick Tock Hop looks exactly like the one for Tick Tock Clock in Super Mario 64 so now I regrettably understand that this is about as close to a SM64 HD remake as I'll ever get lol


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> The number of posts over at the Brewsters area is approaching one million. How long did it take to get this far?


Ah, Brewster’s. That’s where I spent the majority of my time, aside from The Basement.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that the clock face in Tick Tock Hop looks exactly like the one for Tick Tock Clock in Super Mario 64 so now I regrettably understand that this is about as close to a SM64 HD remake as I'll ever get lol
> View attachment 429181


OMG WHAT


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that the clock face in Tick Tock Hop looks exactly like the one for Tick Tock Clock in Super Mario 64 so now I regrettably understand that this is about as close to a SM64 HD remake as I'll ever get lol
> View attachment 429181


Somewhat related to the post, but when I played Super Mario 64 via the 3D All Stars version and got to that level, let's just say I've raged a lot falling off the platforms and climbing all the way back up lol. Actually, throughout my whole time playing the game, I sometimes wonder how people managed to put up with the clunky controls and camera angles. Regardless, I still had a good time playing Super Mario 64, even though it's not possible to do a BLJ in this version.


Croconaw said:


> Ah, Brewster’s. That’s where I spent the majority of my time, aside from The Basement.


Reading your post made me think about how I talk more about non-Animal Crossing stuff than the series itself. But the friendly environment in the forums always made me come back to talk to other awesome people on here compared to places like Twitter for example. Why do people always want to bite each other's heads off there.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Reading your post made me think about how I talk more about non-Animal Crossing stuff than the series itself. But the friendly environment in the forums always made me come back to talk to other awesome people on here compared to places like Twitter for example. Why do people always want to bite each other's heads off there.


Yeah, I definitely think there are a few members who don’t post frequently or at all in the Animal Crossing sections. I do prefer forums, though. I’m glad there are still active ones.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, I definitely think there are a few members who don’t post frequently or at all in the Animal Crossing sections. I do prefer forums, though. I’m glad there are still active ones.



I only post in the NH board once in a blue moon.  I drop in like Jiraiya from Naruto acting all cool and stuff whilst everyone else is like, “who the heck are you?”


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 6, 2022)

Spoiler: Gonna put this in a spoiler bc it might spoil HHP for some ppl



/SPOILER]
I really wish I could be more clever, I wish I would have thought of this solution sooner, my happy home paradise apparel store keeps selling stuff I don't need for my catalog and I was excited to use the apparel shop to snag a few extra clothing items.
I put two head mannequins and a mannequin for one-piece clothing items, I already got all the one piece clothing items and I need one more kind of hat, then the idea FINALLY struck me, if I need more shirts and pants then why don't I just _get rid of _the piece-clothing mannequin and only one of the head mannequins and swap then out for a top and bottom mannequin... *Facepalm*
Anyways so yeah.. I'm gonna remodel the apparel shop today.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, I definitely think there are a few members who don’t post frequently or at all in the Animal Crossing sections. I do prefer forums, though. I’m glad there are still active ones.


I think that's part of what I like about this forum so much. You can talk about almost anything here, so the discussions don't get old, yet everyone still has liking Animal Crossing in common. 

Also glad there's still active forums out there. Personally I think they're one of the best ways to communicate online, since you can actually get to know people rather than just trying to get upvotes from strangers. Plus there's just so much more customization available with forums.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

MapleSilver said:


> I think that's part of what I like about this forum so much. You can talk about almost anything here, so the discussions don't get old, yet everyone still has liking Animal Crossing in common.
> 
> Also glad there's still active forums out there. Personally I think they're one of the best ways to communicate online, since you can actually get to know people rather than just trying to get upvotes from strangers. Plus there's just so much more customization available with forums.


Yeah, I agree. I don’t get the hype with social media. I’m glad there are still people around to keep forums somewhat alive. Social media has more trolls anyway. You rarely ever run into problems on forums.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2022)

It’s funny… how when you think you like someone from afar but the more more you got to know them, the more you realize you don’t really have much in common. And maybe it’s better things went by the wayside because it likely wouldn’t have worked anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2022)

idk why but in the last 24 hours I've become obsessed with Tarou from Animal Forest e+, just look how cute he is!!!  






I hate that he's an e-reader only villager because as of yet I haven't figured out how to use my e-reader card files in Dolphin, so for now I won't be able to have him in my town T__T


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 7, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> I just remembered I lost my stylus pen I use to draw digitally on my phone. I haven't found it in like the past 3 or more months. I sometimes think I want to draw digitally but then I remember I lost it, and I keep forgetting to get another one.



So today I went to the same store I bought my first stylus pen at, not for that particular reason, I was going there for other stuff, but I thought I'd try to see if it was still in stock.

They had it! So I bought 2, incase I loose the other one, I have a backup.

Watch me find the old pen now lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 7, 2022)

Occasionally, I'll remember the time when my PE teacher from middle school said that I had long legs. I liked her. Not only was she physically attractive, but she was also kind.

And now I'm wondering if my legs are actually longer than my torso, or if everything is just "well-balanced".

I guess I'm going to have to check this out soon...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, I agree. I don’t get the hype with social media. I’m glad there are still people around to keep forums somewhat alive. Social media has more trolls anyway. You rarely ever run into problems on forums.


I guess it depends on the topic posted, but yeah I agree. Only reason I have instagram is because I follow some (ex-)Johnny's artists and stores aside from a few friends.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 7, 2022)

Why does this heater look like it has a face?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 7, 2022)

Pareidolia?


----------



## Beanz (Feb 7, 2022)

is it safe to have two consoles plugged into the same tv? i have my switch plugged into my tv but i also want to plug my wii into the same tv at the same time. i heard even if the consoles are off, energy is still circulating in the outlets, i don’t want to accidentally start a fire


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2022)

^I have no clue, but just remember: If Jesus wouldn't do it, you shouldn't either.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2022)

Beanz said:


> is it safe to have two consoles plugged into the same tv? i have my switch plugged into my tv but i also want to plug my wii into the same tv at the same time. i heard even if the consoles are off, energy is still circulating in the outlets, i don’t want to accidentally start a fire


It's absolutely fine. I don't think I've ever had only one console plugged into a TV - not even back in the 90s.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 8, 2022)

So I found another forum that’s relatively active. It’s a travel forum, so I’ve decided to join and it uses the same layout as TBT. I’m just waiting for my account to be approved. The wait sucks, but it can’t be more than a few hours, lol.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 8, 2022)

two pink pave feathers.......... extremely loud crying


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

why do i have 200 followers on Pinterest


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 8, 2022)

A dog peed on me at work today. Right on my leg.

I can't say this is the first, or second, or possibly even the third time this has happened.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 8, 2022)

I want to eat some Chocolate


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2022)

Lmao, got to love how Imgur kept giving me an error when I tried to upload my images, yet when I subscribe to them for money I can suddenly upload my images.  They just want my money, I guess (I can always unsubscribe later).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 8, 2022)

For some reason, I thought the forums was going to be down today for maintenance, but it's actually tomorrow. I wonder how many people will be surprised by the forums going down despite the reminder on the front page.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Lmao, got to love how Imgur kept giving me an error when I tried to upload my images, yet when I subscribe to them for money I can suddenly upload my images.  They just want my money, I guess (I can always unsubscribe later).



I've lost count of how many images I've uploaded two or three of by accident because Imgur kept having errors. Really, they're just making it so more of their server space needs to be used for no good reason because I can't be bothered to delete all of them.


----------



## Neb (Feb 9, 2022)

One of my moms and I are boycotting Spotify in favor of other apps. For music we’re moving over to Tidal (which is basically just Spotify with _much_ better audio quality), and Stitcher for podcasts. Stitcher has most of my favorite podcasts, so the change isn’t too jarring either.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 9, 2022)

Why do I feel like there’s going to be a burst of activity once the forum maintenance is over with everyone coming on here at once?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 9, 2022)

see u on the other side x


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 9, 2022)

wtf...


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 9, 2022)

I just signed in today and this website is still accessible, which must mean that the update is over. Well, so far I have noticed two different things: One is the "similar threads" feature that appears on the bottom of threads in the Brewster's Cafe subforum (this doesn't seem to apply to The Basement though. EDIT: Never mind, it actually does as well. It just isn't as prominent). The other is the "post reply" box and its appearance. It actually now reminds me of the box from the other forum that I utilize (including the little magnifying glass & piece of paper icon that serves as the preview button).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I want to eat some Chocolate
> View attachment 429462


Lmao I literally thought that was some soap with chocolate scent XD


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 9, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Lmao I literally thought that was some soap with chocolate scent XD


THEY ARE TWO DIFFERENT COMPANIES WITH THE SAME NAME


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

why do donuts have a weird after taste


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> THEY ARE TWO DIFFERENT COMPANIES WITH THE SAME NAME


Ohhhh lmao XD Yeah I never seen the chocolate brand before so


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 9, 2022)

Some people would ask me "Why don't you participate in events?" I have my reasons but of them being that I am an introvert meaning I don't like being in groups of people who would talk to me and it makes it difficult for me to interact and leaves me feeling stressed. Another thing I am not so interested in being in friendship groups. I've been broken too many times by friends in the past that I am not going to waste my time doing it. No offense to anyone, but I am not just not going to go through that pain again. I prefer to be by myself because it makes me feel comfortable.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Some people would ask me "Why don't you participate in events?" I have my reasons but of them being that I am an introvert meaning I don't like being in groups of people who would talk to me and it makes it difficult for me to interact and leaves me feeling stressed. Another thing I am not so interested in being in friendship groups. I've been broken too many times by friends in the past that I am not going to waste my time doing it. No offense to anyone, but I am not just not going to go through that pain again. I prefer to be by myself because it makes me feel comfortable.


If you mean site events, then yeah I definitely felt uncomfortable with the group/cabin ones. If I have time to enter it would have been alone ones.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 9, 2022)

im starting to become obsessed with sour cream


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2022)

yamapi-ta bread confirmed lol


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 9, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Some people would ask me "Why don't you participate in events?" I have my reasons but of them being that I am an introvert meaning I don't like being in groups of people who would talk to me and it makes it difficult for me to interact and leaves me feeling stressed. Another thing I am not so interested in being in friendship groups. I've been broken too many times by friends in the past that I am not going to waste my time doing it. No offense to anyone, but I am not just not going to go through that pain again. I prefer to be by myself because it makes me feel comfortable.


Yeah, I don’t know how I feel about the group events anymore. I did participate in both group events we had recently, and I did enjoy them, but I wasn’t really that close with anyone so I just kind of felt “there.” I am thankful that those two events did introduce me to some of my friends, though. It helped me get to know some people on the site better, especially since that was when my activity here started to grow. I do think solo events are better for me anyway!


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 9, 2022)

man ppl just randomly disappearing off of here makes me sad 
theres so many ppl that have disappeared i cant even count


----------



## Beanz (Feb 9, 2022)

potential direct spoilers, i don’t know how to add the title with the new forum update because i typed in the bb code myself



Spoiler



omg we got nintendo switch sports!! AND coconut mall!! every thing else was a bust, majority of the direct was filled with anime games i couldn’t care less about but at least we got switch sports, new info about the kirby game, and a mario kart dlc. i was kind of hoping for a new mk but i guess they’re reserving that for whatever’s after the switch.


----------



## skweegee (Feb 9, 2022)

Beanz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg we got nintendo switch sports!! AND coconut mall!! every thing else was a bust, majority of the direct was filled with anime games i could care less about but at least we got switch sports, new info about the kirby game, and a mario kart dlc. i was kind of hoping for a new mk but i guess they’re reserving that for whatever’s after the switch.





Spoiler: Nintendo Direct



I was hoping for Mario Kart 9 as well,  but with 48 tracks being added to MK8 DX for only $25 I'm honestly really happy for that. Looks like I need to start playing MK8 again to shake off the rust in time for the DLC!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 9, 2022)

Hope this guy isn't sick from the pepper.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2022)

So recently, the Brewster's Cafe section has finally reached one million posts. Also, in some sections of the forum, the similar threads section at the very bottom of the page is funny. A lot of the time, most are either locked or very old. It's like the forum is begging us to break the rules by necromancing the old threads lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 9, 2022)

I don't like the new preview post button


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 9, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't like the new preview post button


where IS the button i cant find it


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 9, 2022)

It's that weird little button in the top right corner that has what looks like a paper with a corner bent and a magnifying glass

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2022



MichaeI said:


> where IS the button i cant find it


Lol I forgot to add the quote, and since the post will merge, I gotta do a mention
@MichaeI


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 9, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> It's that weird little button in the top right corner that has what looks like a paper with a corner bent and a magnifying glass


oh wtf ew thats so weird  
this is gonna take some getting used to


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 9, 2022)

MichaeI said:


> oh wtf ew thats so weird
> this is gonna take some getting used to


Ikr?! Like, I wouldn't think that would have been the preview button, I clicked on it out of curiosity

Also the brown line missing from the top bar so now it looks like the *B* _I_ and all the rest of the stuff are in the post area, it looks weird


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 9, 2022)

Not surprised to learn that some members dislike the new post reply box (it does look more confusing than the old one). I'm personally already kind of accustomed to it though, since the other forum that I utilize has already had that box for quite awhile.

I'm sure everyone else will also get accustomed to it sooner or later.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2022)

Um.... what are you doing up so late?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2022)

^Being bored, lol.

Saw the Nintendo Direct and, as usual, I was largely unimpressed. The only game I'm looking forward to from that is Klonoa: Phantasy Reverie.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2022)

Whenever I see this, I think that I de-evolved from Feraligatr. Basically, I did.  I’m glad I got to claim Croconaw, though. My favorite in the evolution line!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2022)

Mom: I don't like vanilla "semla" pastries
Also mom: Takes half of that semla totally randomly.. gee thanks lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2022)

I went to YouTube, and was reminded of Sponge's "Plowed". Great song.






EDIT: Whoa, I've seen the album cover of _Rotting Piñata_ a bunch of times in the past, but I don't think I ever noticed that the colored things in the background were actually scattered candy corn!


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2022)

I cannot believe I even have this picture saved. I have so many train pictures, lol. I was on a train trip and these two men were dressed up in these mascot suits. They only wore the suits during smoke breaks when the train would stop and they’d entertain the fellow passengers. It was hilarious but cool at the same time. I’ve never actually seen “furries” in real life, but these two men were a nice first impression. The few kids on the train loved them.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 10, 2022)

skweegee said:


> Spoiler: Nintendo Direct
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for Mario Kart 9 as well,  but with 48 tracks being added to MK8 DX for only $25 I'm honestly really happy for that. Looks like I need to start playing MK8 again to shake off the rust in time for the DLC!


The only thing that surprised in that Direct was:

1. New Mario Strikers game
2. Kirby reminding me so much of Mario Odyssey in a good way (I never played a Kirby game before, but this is looking impressive)
3. Earthbound coming to SNES Online (Sadly no Mother 3 but oh well)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2022)

I've noticed that sometimes I just don't get any notifications that threads have been bumped up with new replies (it's only when I look through the forum list that I find out).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2022)

I just realized that Cyrus from team galactic has no eyebrows and that kinda makes me sad lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 11, 2022)

Gonna try and make an effort to make some reference drawings of my OCs... hope they turn out the way I wish


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2022)

Ghost town, baby.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I cannot believe I even have this picture saved. I have so many train pictures, lol. I was on a train trip and these two men were dressed up in these mascot suits. They only wore the suits during smoke breaks when the train would stop and they’d entertain the fellow passengers. It was hilarious but cool at the same time. I’ve never actually seen “furries” in real life, but these two men were a nice first impression. The few kids on the train loved them.
> 
> View attachment 429650


I'd like to show you something, but I can wait until you're online.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I cannot believe I even have this picture saved. I have so many train pictures, lol. I was on a train trip and these two men were dressed up in these mascot suits. They only wore the suits during smoke breaks when the train would stop and they’d entertain the fellow passengers. It was hilarious but cool at the same time. I’ve never actually seen “furries” in real life, but these two men were a nice first impression. The few kids on the train loved them.
> 
> View attachment 429650


So there's this convention that existed mostly for people that got to "rowdy" and kicked out of other conventions. Plus there was a saboteur intentionally wrecking crap.

Would you feel like reacting to a video?
-removed


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2022)

Thinking of maybe typing like this from now on (if not all of the time, then at least occasionally).

Also, I'm kind of thirsty right now.


----------



## Plume (Feb 11, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder if certain family members intentionally misunderstand me. I feel like they exist on a seperate wavelength.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2022)

I sometimes feel as if almost everyone else is on a separate wavelength than me, ha ha.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 11, 2022)

Took the Enneagram test today and got type 2w1.
While my MBTI is apparently INFP.

So, I'm an INFP 2w1 type of person...


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 11, 2022)

Interesting. I don't think I've heard of or taken that test, so I might just do so if it's available over the internet (just for the fun of it). A few days ago I actually retook a MBTI test and I got the same thing as I've been getting for the last few years (I used to get INTJ in the beginning, but now I just get INFJ. It's questionable whether all those results are accurate though).


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 12, 2022)

I’ve heard those tests are highly inaccurate. It’s more accurate to look at cognitive functions. I’m pretty sure I’m an ENFP. I’ve actually gotten that result, but the cognitive functions match up, as well.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 12, 2022)

Damn, I have learned more from traveling, experience, and YouTube videos than I have in school.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2022)

Someone please tell me that temporarily dyeing the blond half of my hair pink for Valentine's Day is a terrible idea.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’ve heard those tests are highly inaccurate. It’s more accurate to look at cognitive functions. I’m pretty sure I’m an ENFP. I’ve actually gotten that result, but the cognitive functions match up, as well.


I agree that they can be very inaccurate, especially for someone like myself who is autistic, because those tests try to say "these are the jobs you would be really good at!" an then they include jobs that would be nearly impossible for me to do bc of my limitations lol


I'm looking through all my flipnotes on FS3D and there are sooooo many drawings I did that I didn't show off in that one post I made in my art thread. so I'm about to flood my art thread with probably 40+ flipnote drawings that I actually really like.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 12, 2022)

Chris said:


> Someone please tell me that temporarily dyeing the blond half of my hair pink for Valentine's Day is a terrible idea.



Do it do it do it!!! That'll be so fun  not a terrible idea at all

afterall pink is the best colour!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Do it do it do it!!! That'll be so fun  not a terrible idea at all
> 
> afterall pink is the best colour!!


Agree. Pink hair best hair.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 12, 2022)

Chris said:


> Someone please tell me that temporarily dyeing the blond half of my hair pink for Valentine's Day is a terrible idea.


Any color is a good color!! I had pink hair one time (when the store was sold out of my blue) and it was nice!! Do it.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 12, 2022)

I wonder if TV tropes are a reliable source when it comes to writing my own characters or story. 
Just like with Enneagram and MBTI (since those too are highly recommended)

I don't really trust any of them, especially TV tropes..it's just Wikipedia, but with tropes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2022)

Chris said:


> Someone please tell me that temporarily dyeing the blond half of my hair pink for Valentine's Day is a terrible idea.


that's the least terrible idea I've ever heard :>


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that's the least terrible idea I've ever heard :>


^this.

also now i lowkey miss having pink hair, though it was rather a high maintenance with my type of hair lol ;;


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh so the 'last edited on' thing is back


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 12, 2022)

My parents got their wedding clothes from hot topic


----------



## skweegee (Feb 12, 2022)

I don't like that I have my card number memorized. It makes it way too easy to make impulse buys online...


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 13, 2022)

When people misspell words such and use “defiantly” (instead of “definitely”) and “prolly,” I actually say it like that in my head and chuckle to myself a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> When people misspell words such and use “defiantly” (instead of “definitely”) and “prolly,” I actually say it like that in my head and chuckle to myself a bit.


Agree on definitely.. though I think "compleatly" spelled like that on purpose in more dumb lol.
I use prolly sometimes cause I'm lazy but I do agree it looks funny.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2022)

you know what's funny? when I make people aware of the fact that they don't even have to use my chosen name, they can use my nickname which I've literally had my entire life (Bug), and they _still _choose to deadname me


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 13, 2022)

Has anyone else noticed how the similar threads feature is allowing older threads to get bumped more often? (and it’s only been a few days, lol)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2022)

I've noticed that, but I don't mind (I've never had any problems with anyone "necroposting". Others usually always complain about it though).


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 13, 2022)

ever since i saw one of these in person i've been fighting the urge to upgrade


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2022)

I just recently signed into my account on this other forum I frequent, and I noticed that a YouTube video that I posted on a thread there got removed. It was a short, amateurish, stick figure-like cartoon of some kind of weird lizard doing something of a sexual nature, but it actually wasn't very graphic or "obscene". I guess that it got removed due to its sexual content. Fortunately, the administrators/moderators were good sports, so they didn't scold me or give me any kind of infractions (probably because this is my first screw-up there). I appreciate them not making a big deal over that, so in the future I will try my absolute best to not post any videos that might break their rules.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Has anyone else noticed how the similar threads feature is allowing older threads to get bumped more often? (and it’s only been a few days, lol)


Not really I thought it was pretty frequent before even?

Also I really hate how my top layer of hair decided to grow out perfect on the right side but grow out wavy and bad ends on the left like wtf bruh.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 13, 2022)

I haven't touched my ACNH island all day. Oh well, it's probably been snowing again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2022)

just found this slightly older drawing of mine (it's from Jan 1st 2018) and I cannot believe how much of a glow-up Toby got in that almost 3 year timeframe lol


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 13, 2022)

idk if its just me and my old age but sometimes i wake up and i already have 0 energy


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 13, 2022)

Wow, lol. That Super Bowl seemed rigged. Literally no flags all game and three questionable ones in the final three minutes? I’m not a fan of either team but wow…


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 13, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> idk if its just me and my old age but sometimes i wake up and i already have 0 energy


Waking up from too much, or too little sleep can drain you.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 13, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Waking up from too much, or too little sleep can drain you.


oh HAHAH yeah i've been a little sleep deprived these days, maybe 5 hours of sleep and then a few short naps within the day. i only had around 4.5 hours of sleep last night bc of two papers i was working on that were due today.

but more importantly i guess i kind of got less enthusiastic about everything in general now that im a little older. i still enjoy things from time to time, but i find myself being less excitable than i was when i was younger haha.

im not a senior citizen if anyway actually thought that, i just sound like an old woman LMAO


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493276366170734593






I WANT THESE SO BAD!

Both Nintendo UK (so far they have more) and Nintendo of America twitters are getting destroyed right now because of this.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 14, 2022)

Should I spend my heart crystals on for sure bells, or do I gamble it on tickets? 


Never have I ever won any price on the tickets before, but the temptation is still there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> Should I spend my heart crystals on for sure bells, or do I gamble it on tickets?
> 
> 
> Never have I ever won any price on the tickets before, but the temptation is still there.


I mean it's only 60 bells so if you're feeling adventurous then go for a raffle ticket 


I need to update my "about" section, I haven't updated it in like 5 years lol whoops


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I need to update my "about" section, I haven't updated it in like 5 years lol whoops


I did the same the other night after realising I'd not changed it since I registered. I had no idea to put there so I just reworked this amusing line my girlfriend threw at me two days ago:



> *Chris — 12/02/2022*
> I'm gonna go open a beer and watch TV.
> I mean I'm a classy gentleman so I'm gonna pour a glass of wine, but it didn't fit the vibe I was going for.
> *Heather — 12/02/2022*
> ...



Into:


> Christian (noun) - a person whose manner of sophistication switches between Dorian Gray and Homer Simpson on a whim.



Even if we break-up this will still be the perfect way of summarising my personality.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 14, 2022)

i don’t know what path to put on my island. im trying THE PATH now, i want something like the natural dirt paths you could make by walking in a certain area in new leaf. also wishing that the snow goes away, it’s ruining the aesthetic.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 14, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493276366170734593
> View attachment 430069
> 
> 
> ...


If they did sell those, each store would get one pack.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If they did sell those, each store would get one pack.


Nintendo in a nutshell when it comes to selling stuff other than games.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2022)

we made sweet and sour chicken, stick white rice, and pork egg rolls for dinner. I unfortunately don't like the taste of the sweet and sour sauce so I'm basically missing out on line 80% of dinner but hey, these egg rolls are tasty


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 14, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Nintendo in a nutshell when it comes to selling stuff other than games.


Some games.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 14, 2022)

So I’m listening to the radio and a commercial comes on about some “Amish cruise.” My immediate thoughts were “what a way to contact the Amish” considering most don’t use technology. Aside from the more liberal Amish (Beachy Amish) and mennonites, you won’t get any listening to the radio or watching commercials.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 15, 2022)

if you're in love with someone else don't bring down other people with your bull****. don't play with other people's feelings. don't pretend like you can move on to another person when you're not even over the other person. ABSOLUTELY SICKENING.


----------



## Neb (Feb 15, 2022)

I’m didn’t go on a date this Valentine’s Day, but at least I didn’t do it was a toxic partner this time. I’d rather be alone than deal with them and their inconsiderate behavior again.

On a lighter note, I’m shooting for all of the birthstone collectibles. I think they’ll look good on my lineup.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2022)

Have 0 idea what to make for dinner and crisps with beer starting to sound like a good idea lmao.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493601110740852737
........................................................................
(I have no words..)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493601110740852737
> ........................................................................
> (I have no words..)


Omg for a second I thought it was about the male striptease guys. I always forget that series is names similar lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 15, 2022)

I can’t believe I can lay in hospital and rest easy knowing I don’t have to pay any bills (or minimal bills), whereas many other places in the world don’t have that privilege. That’s nuts. I can’t believe the amount of stress that must cause on top of already being injured or unwell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2022)

I've been spending the evening mashing up the Mario Party Superstars board music with the OGs and it actually sounds pretty great lol


----------



## Neb (Feb 17, 2022)

Five people have dropped out of my Japanese class and four more skipped class today. That left just 15 of us. I know verb conjugations aren’t exciting (or easy), but they’re essential for learning another language. Skipping just one day can set you back a lot. I can’t help but wonder how many people are going to stay around for fourth year Japanese.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 17, 2022)

posting in the breakfast foods thread has reminded me of my hate for cosmic brownies. i really don’t understand the hype for them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2022)

People never accepting gifts on PoGo, like man I still need to send quite a few from A ripple in time **** ugh.


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)

Beanz said:


> posting in the breakfast foods thread has reminded me of my hate for cosmic brownies. i really don’t understand the hype for them.


They're a disgrace and should never have been allowed to take on the title of Brownie.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't get why people would eat brownies for breakfast but.. uh I'm not murican so lmao


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I don't get why people would eat brownies for breakfast but.. uh I'm not murican so lmao


Brownies for breakfast is uncommon even for us 'muricans.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2022)

Plume said:


> Brownies for breakfast is uncommon even for us 'muricans.


I see..well yeah I'd never eat that kind of sweets for breakfast. Haven't tried those but.. yeah doesn't look good.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2022)

... and on and on and on!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 17, 2022)

I think Peony is a beautiful name.
Just like the flower.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 17, 2022)

I actually like cosmic brownies. They’re small and easy to take with you. I’m not really a fan of brownies in general, though. I don’t like too much chocolate. I’d much prefer potato chips or something else.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 17, 2022)

So I have the retouch app, which is basically an app you can retouch any photo and remove things… it costed $2.99 I think, at the time. I actually bought it by accident when my finger slipped while looking through the app store. Basically, I love the app, so it was one of the better accidental purchases.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2022)

I LOVE MY DOG!

She was laying on me on my blanket, but I guess she got too hot to now she's laying on the floor pillows I keep next to my couch. I would have thrown them away but she uses them to gain traction to jump on my couch/ottoman so ofcourse I have to keep them now. Small rugs just don't work the same, they can slip. These pillows (I have one stacked ontop of the other) generally don't slip.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 19, 2022)

i remember seeing this meme where one person goes "i'm gay" and their friend replies "a closet made of glass" HDDKSJD

it has become one of my favorite statements since and i would like to use "a closet made of glass" for anyone trying to be secretive but theyre absolutely obvious 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2022

also my dog just had a bath and im drying him in front of the fan and he is so fluffy hehe.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 19, 2022)

Social Media is dead to me. Its no matter how much I try to share a different opinion or viewpoint I get attacked so easily these days. Its hard trying to be different without having those trying to tell you to think or behave a certain way. Seriously you try your best to be respectful to others and the worst thing you get is a bunch of people attacking you just because your opinion is different and they start to insult you. Why has this become the new norm? I will never understand this world anymore. I am done.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Social Media is dead to me. Its no matter how much I try to share a different opinion or viewpoint I get attacked so easily these days. Its hard trying to be different without having those trying to tell you to think or behave a certain way. Seriously you try your best to be respectful to others and the worst thing you get is a bunch of people attacking you just because your opinion is different and they start to insult you. Why has this become the new norm? I will never understand this world anymore. I am done.


This, it's really toxic especially within certain communities. I almost wish we could go back to the early weeaboo/koreaboo times when all people did was post like "kawaii desu uwu" over their fave idols.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2022)

why is it so colllddddddd 

also the cats are singing me the song of their people outside my door, prob bc they need food lol. sorry babies but I'm absolutely freezing in here and I can't get up rn


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 19, 2022)

There are 636 guests online right now, but only like 40-something members (I don't remember, just mostly happened to notice the numbers of guests as I was scrolling down to the "General Discussion" part of the forum).


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm struggling to decide if the TBT I'm scrap and saving together is going to put towards either:
- Ice cream Swirl, my dream collectiable which is gonna cost me at least 600 TBT
- A group drawing of my five OCs, I just finished drawing them and my art is not good I'd love to get better art of them but that is gonna cost me something especially since I'd like to have a full body of five characters in one picture.
- I have some new signature ideas I wanna get, multiple, so I would have to save up for that.
Obviously I do not need to spend my TBT right away and it's good to keep saving, but what should my goal be? I don't like not having a goal to work towards


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Social Media is dead to me. Its no matter how much I try to share a different opinion or viewpoint I get attacked so easily these days. Its hard trying to be different without having those trying to tell you to think or behave a certain way. Seriously you try your best to be respectful to others and the worst thing you get is a bunch of people attacking you just because your opinion is different and they start to insult you. Why has this become the new norm? I will never understand this world anymore. I am done.


It's also how you do it.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022

Nice.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

I’ve noticed that people on social media will resort to personal attacks. Instead of debating like an adult it always turns it to “you’re ugly” or “okay you (insert gay slur here).” They always insult your physical appearance and scroll through your profile to find something to insult you for. If your profile picture is your dog, they’ll tell you that you’re too ugly for a picture of yourself. It’s the same nonsense. This is why I prefer forums. There’s still toxicity, of course. There is everywhere, but it’s not as prominent. People on forums are typically more mature than those keyboard warriors on social media.

It’s always personal attacks. It’s always bullying.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’ve noticed that people on social media will resort to personal attacks. Instead of debating like an adult it always turns it to “you’re ugly” or “okay you (insert gay slur here).” They always insult your physical appearance and scroll through your profile to find something to insult you for. If your profile picture is your dog, they’ll tell you that you’re too ugly for a picture of yourself. It’s the same nonsense. This is why I prefer forums. There’s still toxicity, of course. There is everywhere, but it’s not as prominent. People on forums are typically more mature than those keyboard warriors on social media.
> 
> It’s always personal attacks. It’s always bullying.


Have to say I've noticed more of the woke slurs and "omg agatha, 85 onions" especially with political stuff but yeah those social media trolls need to calm their chests. But yeah I try to avoid most.

I wouldn't say forums is better but it also depends on how it's dealt with and if staff punish both sides rather than one but then it also depends on demographics and topic I'd say.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Have to say I've noticed more of the woke slurs and "omg agatha, 85 onions" especially with political stuff but yeah those social media trolls need to calm their chests. But yeah I try to avoid most.
> 
> I wouldn't say forums is better but it also depends on how it's dealt with and if staff punish both sides rather than one but then it also depends on demographics and topic I'd say.


Yeah, lol. I’m staff member on another forum, but political discussions and controversial topics are banned period. It’s so much better that way. Although I do find some controversial topics interesting if we can debate like adults. It’s only bad when it gets out of hand.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, lol. I’m staff member on another forum, but political discussions and controversial topics are banned period. It’s so much better that way. Although I do find some controversial topics interesting if we can debate like adults. It’s only bad when it gets out of hand.


Honestly yeah if people can't handle it that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Honestly yeah if people can't handle it that sounds like a good idea.


I guess that’s why the Unpopular Opinions thread seems to have been permanently locked. At least it seems that way. It was turning into more of a discussion thread anyway, and I guess that doesn’t fly when bells are rewarded, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I guess that’s why the Unpopular Opinions thread seems to have been permanently locked. At least it seems that way. It was turning into more of a discussion thread anyway, and I guess that doesn’t fly when bells are rewarded, lol.


Nope, lol.
-

On another note I really need new hello kitty slippers ;_;

Starting to believe this debut event flyer is solely a myth or people have thrown it away, big RIP. Also i should probably bought avocado and white beans but I'm not in the mood for that lunch tomorrow.

Love that some posters are called "pin-up" in Japanese x) As in pinning something on the wall not nude shots lol but doesn't make it easier to order lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 20, 2022)

Post-Grunge gets its fair share of hate, and I can definitely understand why, but I still don't think it's as terrible as it's made out to be by many individuals on the internet. While it's probably not a style that I enjoy listening to a whole lot in the form of full-length albums (since most I've listened to just happened to be inconsistent with their material), many of those singles from the 1990s and early 2000s were still genuinely good.

I've listened to 3 Doors Down's "Kryptonite" like 4 or 5 times in a row now, and I think I'm going to listen to this song again one more time.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 20, 2022)

Youtube is so desperate to recommend toxic drama channels that it's not even funny.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 20, 2022)

Everyone have their fingers crossed for me, this is the most hope I've had for getting my surgery done today  I stg I will cry if I don't get it done today lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Youtube is so desperate to recommend toxic drama channels that it's not even funny.


Damn I'm sorry. I haven't gotten to that point thankfully but I sure do get some very unrelated/inappropriate stuff on other sites it's definitely not fun.

Also on another note I should do a giveaway for my clownfish plushie since it's just flopping around in my inventory but idk. Was thinking of just lurking and see if anyone was buying one or just wanted but haven't seen since.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2022)

I found this render of the chain chomp from super mario 64 and I'm genuinely terrified--


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 20, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Youtube is so desperate to recommend toxic drama channels that it's not even funny.


I've been recommended videos of idiots in cars a few times, but I never click on them. As much as I despise drivers driving like absolute jokes from where I live, I wouldn't go on to publicly shame them on the internet. People reacting to those clips for content aren't any better.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

I’ve seen so many actual fights recorded. I feel like people just want the publicity for those videos. They get a lot of views.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 21, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I've been recommended videos of idiots in cars a few times, but I never click on them. As much as I despise drivers driving like absolute jokes from where I live, I wouldn't go on to publicly shame them on the internet. People reacting to those clips for content aren't any better.


Oof yeah, I've seen those types of videos pop up too (typically on the family's shared channel). ;; Best I can do is mark them as "Not Interested" and hope the algorithm takes the hint.


----------



## Neb (Feb 21, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Youtube is so desperate to recommend toxic drama channels that it's not even funny.


That happened to me too. YouTube recommended so many petty drama videos that I deleted my account. Now that I use a different account they don’t pop up anymore (hopefully there are other ways to deal with that).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 21, 2022)

For some reason Youtube clickbait always appears in waves for me. I'll see a ton of tabloid channels show up at once, they'll slowly go away when I don't click on them, then they disappear entirely. Maybe it's caused by Youtube making unannounced changes to their algorithm? I really don't know for certain though.

This latest wave of clickbait seems to really like the James Webb Space Telescope for some reason. I've been recommended so many videos about it whose titles are literally just lies. My favorite among this exciting new genre is a video which claimed the telescope made a "terrifying" discovery, which had been uploaded in December while the telescope was still on Earth.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 21, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Everyone have their fingers crossed for me, this is the most hope I've had for getting my surgery done today  I stg I will cry if I don't get it done today lol


It worked guys!!! It’s finally done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> It worked guys!!! It’s finally done


yay!! again remember to take it easy and just go one step and a time, depending on how intrusive the surgery was it may take a while for you to recover fully (when I had my knee surgery in 2018, where the surgeon had to put my patella back together and reattach ligaments, it took me about 5 months of physical therapy to be able to walk without my full leg brace) but don't let that discourage you! you just keep on going like the strong person I know you are


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2022)

Tempted also to do a larger giveaway with collectibles I have that are worth to help people accomplish their goals. I guess I could just sneak them into inventories of people but nah I think I'd want to do something non-spam larger things


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2022)

i never realized how huge the 3ds hacking world actually is lol, this changes everything


----------



## Neb (Feb 21, 2022)

I really want to enjoy Rune Factory 4, but the crafting system is ridiculously complicated. I’m at the point in the game where you _have_ to have good equipment in order to progress. The problem is I barely know how to upgrade my crafting table, much less my actual equipment. The guides I’ve found online haven’t been much help either. They just dump a bunch of information that goes right over my head.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yay!! again remember to take it easy and just go one step and a time, depending on how intrusive the surgery was it may take a while for you to recover fully (when I had my knee surgery in 2018, where the surgeon had to put my patella back together and reattach ligaments, it took me about 5 months of physical therapy to be able to walk without my full leg brace) but don't let that discourage you! you just keep on going like the strong person I know you are


Thank you so much!  yes, it certainly will take a bit of time and I know I'll have to be patient. It was fairly intrusive, they had to screw my fibula back together lol. It'll probably take a similar amount of time for me as well! Thank you again for your encouragement


----------



## Beanz (Feb 21, 2022)

why does everyone else have perfect hair while im left with an unruly mess, no matter what i do it ends up looking bad. i used to have curly hair but nowadays my hair can barley hold a wave. i have limp straight hair and idk what to do with it.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2022)

Finally done w/ book 3 of the Wheel of Time series, The Dragon Reborn. On to book 4, The Shadow Rising.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

This site gets kind of dead at night.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2022)

Totally didn't need a My Melody pen jar but here we go lmao.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 22, 2022)

Random stings and twinges in my body. Is it a nerve? my ovaries? my kidneys? am I dying? At least I know it’s not my appendix since it’s already gone.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 22, 2022)

Having Self-doubt is so fun. /s


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 22, 2022)

Michael Gira is an honorary Aquarian.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 22, 2022)

Tfw the painkillers kick in


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 22, 2022)

Lofi hip-hop isn't so bad. I used to not be able to stand more than 5 min. of this type of music. Today, I didn't know what to listen to so I tried listening again. Now I'm an hour in.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 22, 2022)

I was so bored that I decided to go to Brewster's section and look back at the older threads, more specifically the ones from 2015. It made me wonder how the moderators were able to put up with so much rule-breaking stuff happening back then. In fact, I'm pleasantly surprised how Chris was already a moderator during that time. I'm pretty sure it's a huge sigh of relief for him that he doesn't have to put up with so much craziness on a frequent basis nowadays lol. Because let me tell you, some things made me raise my eyebrows a few times. I obviously didn't join the forums until a few years later in 2018, so I don't know what the vibe was like at the time.

Is it okay to mention this? I hope so.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I was so bored that I decided to go to Brewster's section and look back at the older threads, more specifically the ones from 2015. It made me wonder how the moderators were able to put up with so much rule-breaking stuff happening back then. In fact, I'm pleasantly surprised how Chris was already a moderator during that time. I'm pretty sure it's a huge sigh of relief for him that he doesn't have to put up with so much craziness on a frequent basis nowadays lol. Because let me tell you, some things made me raise my eyebrows a few times. I obviously didn't join the forums until a few years later in 2018, so I don't know what the vibe was like at the time.
> 
> Is it okay to mention this? I hope so.


You should’ve seen 2016 with all of that political drama, lol. It’s always hectic during an election.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 22, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> You should’ve seen 2016 with all of that political drama, lol. It’s always hectic during an election.


Welp, I'm glad I didn't go far enough to see those threads. Politics in general make people go from 0 to 100 real quick lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 22, 2022)

On one hand I kind of wish I joined the site earlier. Especially when I look at the mote of flame collectibles. But having heard stories about how chaotic it was, I might have just left back then so maybe it's best that I joined later. Things definitely seem a lot calmer now.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if the rules and moderation here were a lot more "relaxed" or "loose" back then (as in there was more freedom of speech and such). Many websites nowadays just seem more... surveiled (that can be both a good and a bad thing).


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the rules and moderation here were a lot more "relaxed" or "loose" back then (as in there was more freedom of speech and such). Many websites nowadays just seem more... surveiled (that can be both a good and a bad thing).



Yes, as someone who was active back then this is the truth.  Other veterans of the site will tell you the same.  Moderation is a lot more strict these days (that being said, I hadn't received a warning for like 1-2 years once I came back.  Probably because I'm not someone who usually breaks the rules).


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2022)

How did I do repeat 12 hour shifts last week and come in today thinking "wow I missed working". Textbook Stockholm


----------



## Neb (Feb 23, 2022)

I’m getting my first VR headset in two days as a belated birthday gift. It’ll be an Oculus Quest 2 since I want to dip my toes in without spending a ton. I will be going with the 256gb model since it doesn’t let you upgrade storage for some reason. The first thing I’m trying on the Oculus Quest 2 will be Wander. I liked navigating Google Earth when I tried the VR café, so this’ll be the next best thing. As for games I’m going with Beat Saber and Resident Evil 4. Of the games I saw those two looked the most fun.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 23, 2022)

I just realized last night it doesn’t give you the option to ignore staff members. And no, I wasn’t trying to ignore one. I just hovered over their name.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the rules and moderation here were a lot more "relaxed" or "loose" back then (as in there was more freedom of speech and such). Many websites nowadays just seem more... surveiled (that can be both a good and a bad thing).


Basically correct. I mean I guess some stuff were needed but I also feel the site is more strict for good or bad these days.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 23, 2022)

backpack has so many pins it could be an iron maiden


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 23, 2022)

Neb said:


> I really want to enjoy Rune Factory 4, but the crafting system is ridiculously complicated. I’m at the point in the game where you _have_ to have good equipment in order to progress. The problem is I barely know how to upgrade my crafting table, much less my actual equipment. The guides I’ve found online haven’t been much help either. They just dump a bunch of information that goes right over my head.


I share this sentiment so much lol. It feels like a game I should be able to get into, but I can't because it is taking forever to get far enough in to have good stuff.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 23, 2022)

in retrospect, it’s crazy how much this site has changed since i first joined.
also please i am not 14 years old i did not join tbt when i was 7 years old


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 23, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> in retrospect, it’s crazy how much this site has changed since i first joined.
> also please i am not 14 years old i did not join tbt when i was 7 years old



Sounds like something a 14 year old would say


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 23, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Sounds like something a 14 year old would say


only a 14 year old would accuse someone else of being a 14 year old


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 23, 2022)

2017 tbt hit different

	Post automatically merged: Feb 23, 2022



Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> (as in there was more freedom of speech and such)


lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2022)

Man I hate diabetes. >:|


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2022)

The sound of someone running on a hard floor...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 23, 2022)

Sometimes I think the past is all I can ever think of, since my mind has been clouded with so much negativity.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2022)

Ori said:


> 2017 tbt hit different
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 23, 2022
> 
> ...



Is there something that you wanted to say? (Go on, don't be afraid. I won't bite ya).


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2022)

....I really hate this timeline.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2022)

Me too.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2022)

I want to eat like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2022)

mad respect to anyone who has a child and becomes a parent, I could never do that I enjoy my free time and independence too much lol

(I also honestly don't trust myself to raise a human kid lmao)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2022)

I love when I look up old JE merch and I keep getting results about unrelated fishing hooks, plants and stuff, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I love when I look up old JE merch and I keep getting results about unrelated fishing hooks, plants and stuff, lol.



**sees a generic potted plant**

Oh yeah, this is definitely JE merch.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> **sees a generic potted plant**
> 
> Oh yeah, this is definitely JE merch.


Yeah I'll buy the cactus and name it Tsuyoshi Domoto


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> mad respect to anyone who has a child and becomes a parent, I could never do that I enjoy my free time and independence too much lol
> 
> (I also honestly don't trust myself to raise a human kid lmao)


Yeah, I hear ya! I have a hard enough time dealing w/ my OWN problems, never mind someone else's!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> mad respect to anyone who has a child and becomes a parent, I could never do that I enjoy my free time and independence too much lol
> 
> (I also honestly don't trust myself to raise a human kid lmao)


The level of tired that I am today is unfathomable. Also, I don't enjoy getting hand-flapped in the face because I want to snuggle, but here I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2022)

I wanna eat another pack of instant ramen but I also feel like it'd be a bad idea. decisions


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 24, 2022)

I miss the dandelions.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

Whenever someone says “No disrespect but…” it’s always something very disrespectful that follows.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 24, 2022)

Whenever you feel like have a problem or issue its hard to express it to anyone who would not listen and they would think you're just full of it. The story throughout my life is what I had to deal with.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2022)

I just realized that my signature picture got uploaded in very low resolution for some reason, so I fixed it. I just re-uploaded it to Imgur and put that one in my signature. Not sure how the resolution got screwed up in the first one. I’m glad it’s fixed now, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2022)

I do appreciate the Japanese way of always packing things carefully no matters thing and size but I do not appreciate the million of air pillows and tape they wrap around stuff sometimes cause it's impossible to rip up properly haha


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2022)

My phone has lost 3% battery life since I turned it on in the timespan of a minute

Bro phone chill


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2022)

Another 3% from turning it on again, wow

Why is this raspberry tea never cold? It has ice but it's not cold. This is the third or so time I've gotten it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2022)

literally just realized that in many instances where cartoon characters suddenly become "handsome" they get a really large chin and defined cheekbones and like..... waluigi has both of those lmfaoo?????


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> literally just realized that in many instances where cartoon characters suddenly become "handsome" they get a really large chin and defined cheekbones and like..... waluigi has both of those lmfaoo?????


holy shoot your right, waluigi is the ideal male body


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> My phone has lost 3% battery life since I turned it on in the timespan of a minute
> 
> Bro phone chill


I can relate to this as my phone burns through the battery life despite not using it so much. Why does this have to happen?!?!


----------



## Neb (Feb 25, 2022)

I feel like American entertainment relies too much on places like California, Florida, and New York for stories. What about a coming of age story in a place like South Dakota? Maybe someone could write a road trip story set in the Pacific Northwest. I’m open to anywhere other than those the standard Hollywood settings.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2022)

Having friends is overrated. I always hated how back in my time in school they put me in social groups where they would make have to talk to students, but all I get is awkward looks from them thinking I'm crazy and they never speak to me. Then when I actually got friends and then as the years go by they all forgot about me and think I'm a ghost. It got worse when my best friend last year didn't listen to me since he was too busy "playing games" to even listen to what I have going on in my life. Since then I've became an Introvert and closed myself off from everyone else. I cannot have people in my life who become friends with me and then suddenly forgets that I exist.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> mad respect to anyone who has a child and becomes a parent, I could never do that I enjoy my free time and independence too much lol
> 
> (I also honestly don't trust myself to raise a human kid lmao)


i have similar thoughts, but more on pregnancy! i honestly can‘t imagine carrying in a child in my womb, and i dont want to even think about all the hormonal changes and pain that come about in those 9 months. mad respect to anyone who had to do that, because man you’d have to be all levels of strong going through pregnancy.

i do wanna have a child one day, but i’ve always been firm with adopting over being pregnant. i don’t know how to handle pregnancy tbh


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 25, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> My phone has lost 3% battery life since I turned it on in the timespan of a minute
> 
> Bro phone chill


My phone can lose 45% battery life in 9 minutes when it was turned off...


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 25, 2022)

in other news, im kinda tempted to hang out at a coffee shop today before going to my friend’s house later. i went to starbucks yesterday and boy i was way more productive in the 2 hours i stayed there than spending an entire afternoon and evening phasing in and out of productivity at home.

when i go back to my apartment, i pray there’s at least one nearby coffee shop that’s open; i don’t wanna spend my entire day crammed in my room again. kinda sucks that the coffee shop i used to go to frequently has closed since the pandemic, but maybe the two other coffee shops are still open somewhat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2022)

highkey want to draw cat Wario to go with this cat Waluigi lmaooooo


also after writing everything down I currently have 12 different drawing ideas. big oof


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2022)

Just finished chapter 4 of The Shadow Rising and wow, I was not expecting such things to have happened to Rand, Mat and Perrin. Bit of a mind**** there lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> My phone can lose 45% battery life in 9 minutes when it was turned off...


That was my phone in high school. I think something was majorly wrong with my phone. Tbf, my aunt did by it on Wish but you NEVER buy phones from there. My dad ended up just buying me a new one. I’ve bought my own phones since.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 26, 2022)

Alright, I need to sign out of this forum. I've had it in the background for over an hour while I'm reading threads from another forum and nothing of interest has been updated here.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 26, 2022)

I really can not wait for the next event on here I am so so so excited


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)

Me and some girls at work started talking about 90s Polly Pocket stuff and I told them I had the Watering can with the turtle and "rooftop" pool and possibly the alarm clock while they had those shell mermaid things I guess...they got jealous  Shame the ones I had are pretty rare these days or I'd totally buy them again D:


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> I really can not wait for the next event on here I am so so so excited


Same, honestly, ngl.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)

So happy people entered my giveaway, hope more will do! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 26, 2022)

YouTube has become so boring to watch lately.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 26, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> YouTube has become so boring to watch lately.


It's been feeling the same for me too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2022)

everyone on fb: "our country's leadership is a joke!"

me: then gee idk maybe yall should stop picking absolute idiots to run for president?? just a thought


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2022)

I want CAKE

Decadent, fancy, expensive, moist, not overly heavy, chocolate and tastes better than normal cake, cake.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2022)

^Stop, you're making me crave! T.T


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2022)

Oh dang, now I want some cake too.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2022)

I want the cake that is in my freezer...


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2022)

I want a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

I don't want cake actually lmao. Not a huge cake fan either so 
Also hope I can find a nice handbag soon enough, I swear someone doesn't want me to have one lol!


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 27, 2022)

I haven't understood the hype of squishmallows but I have just discovered squishvilles and I'm in love   time to waste some money.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2022)

Just a thought: With community voting, sometimes I wonder if results would be different if the usernames were removed from the photo. Sometimes we are inclined to vote for our friends or someone we get along with. It makes you wonder. 
And this isn’t to discredit the artists; they all did an amazing job.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Just a thought: With community voting, sometimes I wonder if results would be different if the usernames were removed from the photo. Sometimes we are inclined to vote for our friends or someone we get along with. It makes you wonder.
> And this isn’t to discredit the artists; they all did an amazing job.


I've turned off the ability to see who voted for what, so your friends will never know if you supported their entry or not.

We've experimented with how we handle community voting a lot of different ways over the years, and it really doesn't have much of an impact. People would just go and look up who submitted which entry when we blurred the names out. Even when we did completely private submissions people always told their friends which one was theirs. Artistic members who have been here for a lot of years still tend to perform just as well in the polls now as they did back then.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm tired of seeing the same old Pokémon in every single game. Get rid of the old ones if you don't include 'em all. Just stick to the latest 5 generations or something. Like Legends Arceus should also only include all Pokémon from the 4th generation, though given the story elements I don't mind it as much as I do in main titles. I hope Generation 10 takes from Generation 5 in that regard.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

Like a famous rebooted cartoon character once said: "_Reboots are symptomatic of a lack of originality in Hollywood_." (Or something like that.)

Also, what's the difference between a Squishmallow and a Squeezamal?


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 27, 2022)

why can't we get cucumbers pre-sliced


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

Senshi said:


> why can't we get cucumbers pre-sliced


I don't think that'd last long unless you would pickle them, if you mean fresh ones. They turn bad rather quick especially if put in a fridge.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 27, 2022)

i just remembered that i had a deviant art account from 4 years ago. i just looked at the bio… so so cringy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

I didn't realize how much dust there is in my house until the sunlight started streaming through the window and hit the laptop. Dust particles are flying through the air like snowflakes. Too bad my father has a dust allergy, better start dusting right away.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I didn't realize how much dust there is in my house until the sunlight started streaming through the window and hit the laptop. Dust particles are flying through the air like snowflakes. Too bad my father has a dust allergy, better start dusting right away.


Relatable.

I hate brushing my teeth which is what I am doing right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

I just got an ad about rubber ducks. Who would've known that would happen, especially with targeted algorithims? I never thought that a rubber duck impersonating Pikachu would look so cursed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

I keep seeing this post floating around where someone is basically criticizing the use of fabric softener and dryer sheets, stating that they're a waste of money, and they say "literally nobody ever has enough of a problem with static to warrant paying out the a** for that" but like? so am I the only person who regularly deals with static in the dryer and always uses dryer sheets? like I get not using fabric softener but if I don't use dryer sheets my clothes stick to literally everything bc of static lol.

someone else mentioned using a wool ball with a few drops of essential oil in place of dryer sheets, honestly if that actually works I may try it cause that would save me some money and make less waste


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 27, 2022)

- In Idaho it is illegal for a man to give his sweetheart a box of candy weighing less then fifty pounds
- In California it is illegal to eat an orange in the bathtub
- After January 14th you will be charged a fine for having Christmas decorations up in Maine
- In South Carolina you need to be 18 years old to play pinball
- In Hawaii it is illegal to place coins in your ear
- In Tennessee it is actually illegal to share your Netflix password
- In Utah it is illegal to _not _drink milk(seriously what on earth?)
- No lying down and sleeping with your shoes on in North Dakota, that's illegal too
- No singing off key in North Caroline 
- No more then 5 women can live in a house in Ohio 
Excuse me??? Who even makes theses laws, like what the heck?? This is the stupidest thing I've heard all day...
(yes each and every one of these laws are actually real and these are all illegal, google it if you don't believe me)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - No more then 5 women can live in a house in Ohio


they definitely don't enforce that here lmao


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> they definitely don't enforce that here lmao


Oh, I just read it's still illegal but nowadays it's not typically enforced.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Oh, I just read it's still illegal but nowadays it's not typically enforced.


I'm willing to bet like $10 that Mike DeWine doesn't even know about it


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - No singing off key in North Caroline


Welp, time for me to go into hiding from the law.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Had a weird dream about a shopping center today. I set it on fire, lol. Where do all these stupid dreams come from?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2022)

I just did an at-home COVID-19 test because I was afraid (based on my coughing and sneezing) that I had COVID-19, especially since I made the decision to not wear a mask at work recently (since it's not required now).  I was afraid I would end up getting it when I've managed to avoid it thus far, but I did the test really thoroughly and the results were negative.  That's a relief since I only have two more days there, and then I'll be working from home.  I'm triple vaxxed and young and healthy, but you can bet I'll be wearing my mask again these last two days.  If I don't already have COVID-19, I'd rather not get it, lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - In South Carolina you need to be 18 years old to play pinball







Weird. Because I remember playing with a pinball machine under 18 at an arcade.
wtf

Do video games count, I wonder.


----------



## wubkitten (Feb 28, 2022)

We need to ban toasters


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - In Idaho it is illegal for a man to give his sweetheart a box of candy weighing less then fifty pounds
> - In California it is illegal to eat an orange in the bathtub
> - After January 14th you will be charged a fine for having Christmas decorations up in Maine
> - In South Carolina you need to be 18 years old to play pinball
> ...



Why would I place coins in my ear lmaoo. But yeah I remember some state it's illegal to throw hay bales from the balcony on the 2nd floor LMAO.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2022)

is it just me or does movie sonic look a lot more appealing than the sonic from the video games? it's the eyes that do it for me. movie sonic actually has normal eyes like most of the other characters in the series and he highkey looks cute that way. but I was always kinda creeped out by game sonic's weird uni-eye lmao.


----------



## deana (Feb 28, 2022)

Apparently I had the blue light filter on my phone this whole time (4 months of having the phone) now with it off everything looks... weird


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 28, 2022)

One thing I've noticed about myself is that I rarely ever last more than a year on forums. I guess I just quickly become bored and uninterested and then just simply decide to move on to something else. Currently been feeling a similar way. I think I'm going to continue using this forum and the other one for another month or two. If by then I still don't feel much enthusiasm, I'll either take an extended break from both or just stop using forums altogether.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm not one to wear "feminine" scents necessarily but Gucci Bloom smells so nice, it's like I'm inhaling the essence of a flowery meadow lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2022



deana said:


> Apparently I had the blue light filter on my phone this whole time (4 months of having the phone) now with it off everything looks... weird


I also have a blue light filter and every time I restart my phone it temporarily turns off while it's rebooting and it does look so weird


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 28, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Why would I place coins in my ear lmaoo. But yeah I remember some state it's illegal to throw hay bales from the balcony on the 2nd floor LMAO.


IKR? If coins have germs on them why would you stick them in your ear anyways? 
LOLLL Throwing hay balls off a balcony?


----------



## Neb (Feb 28, 2022)

Trying to reach out to new people in college is scary, even if it’s only on Discord servers. Unlike people on forums there’s the chance you might encounter them irl. I think that factor makes the stakes feel higher.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 28, 2022)

Asinine: Extremely stupid or foolish.
_"Yet despite these truths, it seems that I have been tapped to merely assist you. All because you happen to have that little darkness-sealing sword on your back. I mean, it's just... Asinine."_
(I thought of my online friend who's a fan of Breath of the Wild, and Revali of course, and I thought of that part in one of his cutscenes.)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Asinine: Extremely stupid or foolish.
> _"Yet despite these truths, it seems that I have been tapped to merely assist you. All because you happen to have that little darkness-sealing sword on your back. I mean, it's just... Asinine."_
> (I thought of my online friend who's a fan of Breath of the Wild, and Revali of course, and I thought of that part in one of his cutscenes.)


Every time I see the word asinine, I just think of Revali being a big jerk lol. I also remember the times people memeing about him looking like Falco and someone else proceeding to say "dat ain't Falco!".


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 28, 2022)

Its never a good idea to "fake" positivity because when that happens your emotions get bottled up and your mental health suffers. Its always a good thing to express how you really feel and not let the "real" you get bottled up inside. I've learned that the hard way.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 28, 2022)

My parents are watching Futurama right now on Disney+, and when I look at the corner of the screen I see "TV-PG".

'PG' means "Parental Guidance" (around 8+) and is the rating used for most kids' movies (you know, the ones with at least one adult joke).

I've seen all the episodes of Futurama (in an alarmingly small amount of time), and I am positive that it should be given the '14+' rating instead.

Note: Please don't think of me as those Karens that buy their kids a rated-M game, and then complain about how inappropriate it is. The Futurama thing is just something I noticed, and I honestly couldn't care less about the rating. (-w-")


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My parents are watching Futurama right now on Disney+, and when I look at the corner of the screen I see "TV-PG".
> 
> 'PG' means "Parental Guidance" (around 8+) and is the rating used for most kids' movies (you know, the ones with at least one adult joke).
> 
> ...


This this this, I keep finding PG Movies and seeing too many details that I think if it shouldn't have a PG-13 rating then it's coming _very _close to that extent, I was watching Ice Age: The Melt Down(if that was it's called, correct me if I'm wrong) and I noticed a very strong suggestion as to what sex is, I feel like that was just too much for the movie to have a PG rating?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> This this this, I keep finding PG Movies and seeing too many details that I think if it shouldn't have a PG-13 rating then it's coming _very _close to that extent, I was watching Ice Age: The Melt Down(if that was it's called, correct me if I'm wrong) and I noticed a very strong suggestion as to what sex is, I feel like that was just too much for the movie to have a PG rating?


Oh, I would know very well. XP And you're right, I find it comical, really. They were balancing on a very thin line of talking about something like sex (for whatever reason, I never noticed a moral behind it) while staying "kid-friendly". I suppose it was okay back when the movie was released in the 2000's, but that's my guess. (And who can forget the whole pregnancy thing in the next movie? It's so blatantly obvious.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 28, 2022)

I hate anxiety. It exists even when it shouldn't logically. _Guess it doesn't help that I had some nutella today..._ 
Also, onion flavored chips are amazing. om nom nom. Onions are something I have been craving lately for some reason. So I sautéed some up today with bell pepper and mushrooms. I plan on having it on a sandwich later.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> IKR? If coins have germs on them why would you stick them in your ear anyways?
> LOLLL Throwing hay balls off a balcony?


Yeah. I can go look up the state actually since I think I still have the game cards it's from later on and update ya XD


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 1, 2022)

I love my son soo much  he's the sweetest, happiest boy in the world. 


Spoiler: just a boy and his cat


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2022)

can someone just spam the news with cute kittens and puppies i need a break


----------



## S.J. (Mar 1, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I love my son soo much  he's the sweetest, happiest boy in the world.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just a boy and his cat
> ...


Oh, my heart! They are so cute!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 1, 2022)

I have to tell myself "Hmm maybe I should talk about this topic" but then I remember what happened last time and just say "You know what, maybe not, it will be pretty sensitive and it will set a lot of people off"


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2022)

Might get Pokemon Violet...not sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

I think it would be cool if Nintendo did like a DS-3DS thing where they make a newer Switch console that's backward compatible with old Switch games, I would be all over that lol


----------



## Beanz (Mar 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it would be cool if Nintendo did like a DS-3DS thing where they make a newer Switch console that's backward compatible with old Switch games, I would be all over that lol


forget about oled this is what we need


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 2, 2022)

I love Sprigatito more than the folks who claim they do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I love Sprigatito more than the folks who claim they do.


did you see the drawing I did of Sprigatito the day it was revealed? you'd prob like it :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 2, 2022



Beanz said:


> forget about oled this is what we need


I thought about it bc there was a nvidia leak recently which revealed what could be hardware for the Switch successor and I think it would be neat if they played it like a 3DS kinda thing. if they make a backward-compatible *new* switch I will very likely buy it and sell the one I have. hopefully they fix joycon drift by then lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

I've never watched sonic boom but I absolutely love Sticks the badger, highkey want to draw her lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 2, 2022)

I never understood the concept of "Competition" Like I get it, there is a reason it exist to become the best at something, but then its like you always have to work yourself hard to show how great you are which is something that can be damaging to your mental health. You can be happy with what you accomplished and just not let anyone judge you, because its not "perfect" in their eyes. Society tends to do that a lot these days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2022)

@BrokenSanity Apparently it was Baltimore, Maryland where the hay bales thing was forbidden 









						These 7 Crazy Laws In Baltimore Will Leave You Scratching Your Head In Wonder
					

Have you broken any of these kooky laws?




					www.onlyinyourstate.com


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> @BrokenSanity Apparently it was Baltimore, Maryland where the hay bales thing was forbidden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, you wonder what happened to make throwing hay balls out second story windows within city limits illegal?


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've never watched sonic boom but I absolutely love Sticks the badger, highkey want to draw her lol


Yoooo Sonic Boom is great, no joke, it's Nicholas' favorite show.....and mine. I am a combination of Sticks and Amy. I have a custom Sticks plushie.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Indeed, you wonder what happened to make throwing hay balls out second story windows within city limits illegal?


Very much  I assume some important person got hit by them or it's to take safety measures? XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Yoooo Sonic Boom is great, no joke, it's Nicholas' favorite show.....and mine. I am a combination of Sticks and Amy. I have a custom Sticks plushie.


omg you have a sticks plushie?? can I see her?


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg you have a sticks plushie?? can I see her?





Spoiler









Complete with vintage ballpoint pen machine and cat.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

I- I just found the best custom design shirt(okay coat) ever imo 
He do be lookin' good tho


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2022)

Hard to believe it's now been 4 years since I joined this forum.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 2, 2022)

How tf can Arcanine not learn Earthquake but Togepi can learn flamethrower?? I literally got the TM for Arcanine but ended up giving it to Lucario instead.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> How tf can Arcanine not learn Earthquake but Togepi can learn flamethrower?? I literally got the TM for Arcanine but ended up giving it to Lucario instead.


Why can't TogeKISS learn Draining Kiss but then it can learn Drain Punch???


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 2, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> How tf can Arcanine not learn Earthquake but Togepi can learn flamethrower?? I literally got the TM for Arcanine but ended up giving it to Lucario instead.


I sometimes don't get Pokemon sometimes. Its more than ridiculous than Charizard in Gen 1 cannot learn Fly despite the fact he has wings!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2022)

I should really play Super Mario Galaxy 2 again in the future. The last time I touched it was over ten years ago. Not that I hated the game or anything. Far from it in fact. Listening to the soundtracks got me all nostalgic.

Also, not a lot of people may remember, but I miss the Basement Dwellers thread. We'd just talk about whatever and Chris would sometimes drop by to chat as well. I remember making the Basement Dwellers title in the style of Top Gear LOL.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've never watched sonic boom but I absolutely love Sticks the badger, highkey want to draw her lol


The show does reference Chris Chan being unhappy about the color change of Sonic's arms 1:40


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I should really play Super Mario Galaxy 2 again in the future. The last time I touched it was over ten years ago. Not that I hated the game or anything. Far from it in fact. Listening to the soundtracks got me all nostalgic.


dude the throwback galaxy is bumpin u gotta go there

in speaking of the throwback galaxy, I sometimes wonder why I adore the thwomps and whomps but then something like this happens and I'm suddenly reminded




he's like "yeah gimme ur gold or take a hike my dude" really love those vibes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The show does reference Chris Chan being unhappy about the color change of Sonic's arms 1:40


Bruh haven't hear that name in a while 

Also... what for dinner hm


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2022)

I really hate the Chinese and North Korean governments.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

I wish we had a Johto Pokémon game for the Switch. Regardless of my favorite Pokémon, it’s my favorite region.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

ya know I do tend to lose/miss out/fail quite a bit but the fact that I actually haven't given up yet is quite amazing. I don't think I give myself enough credit sometimes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

so many drawing ideas and soo little energy to do them ahahahhh!!!!!!!
I may start up on my commission tomorrow, I'm pretty excited to do it. may work on something else at the same time so I can kinda jump between them if I need a break.

also if I can keep up this streak of being able to get art pieces done relatively fast/easy then I may open a shiny new art shop soon! :>


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

I just remembered this one time my brother told me to go away because he was busy watching a science video, and about 10 seconds later I hear: "Hello, everybody. My name is Markiplier, and in today's video..." XP


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just remembered this one time my brother told me to go away because he was busy watching a science video, and about 10 seconds later I hear: "Hello, everybody. My name is Markiplier, and in today's video..." XP


Headphones can come in handy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just remembered this one time my brother told me to go away because he was busy watching a science video, and about 10 seconds later I hear: "Hello, everybody. My name is Markiplier, and in today's video..." XP


I would like to hear Markiplier's science lesson 



I just wanted to come here and say, I know this character I created forever ago is an atrocity but bruh he's so hilarious how could I not keep him lmao


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

This is probably one of my most favorite video game songs of all time. :]


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 4, 2022)

MATERIAL GIRL

two things: (1) i wanna watch petty commentary channels because i am a ball of spite, and (2) im really sleepy but i have a lot to pack xnjsjdks kinda just wanna cram packing


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2022)

For anyone who hasn't watched Luka Doncic play basketball... this dude is straight up nasty (and he's younger than me by around two years).  Makes me wish I had gone into basketball for 15 years instead of martial arts for 15 years.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

I found Metroid nightmare fuel


Spoiler: Are you sure you wanna see?






Spoiler: Ok but this was your final warning 



Darn it TBT says it's too large to load you need to click on the link if you wanna see https://i.pinimg.com/originals/10/93/84/1093846094c96ddf56cae2ff1614ffd5.gif


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I found Metroid nightmare fuel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Are you sure you wanna see?
> ...



Oh gosh, I'm about to go to sleep too.  Time to have nightmares.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 4, 2022)

Sometimes I am nervous about something for days or weeks, just to realize once that thing is over that it actually wasn’t bad at all.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 4, 2022)

bf’s inviting me to go bar hopping w his workmates next week LET’S GOOO
i havent been to a bar in a hot minute since the pandemic


----------



## Beanz (Mar 4, 2022)

am i the only person who actually liked uncle grandpa? everyone else hated that show, i haven’t watched it since it stoped airing so i don’t know how i would feel about it now.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 4, 2022)

Google's trending searches are usually always so dumb and insignificant. I despise how they automatically pop up nearly every time I want to search for something. I've tried disabling them sometime ago, but I either didn't do it correctly or it didn't have much effect.

A reminder to myself to stop using their browser and try DuckDuckGo or something else instead.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

Beanz said:


> am i the only person who actually liked uncle grandpa? everyone else hated that show, i haven’t watched it since it stoped airing so i don’t know how i would feel about it now.


I used to watch it with my brothers and we loved it. And same, I haven't watched it in a while so I don't know how I would feel about it either.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2022)

They have this really cute Mameshiba foam pillow at a store here but it's super expensive T_T


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 4, 2022)

Generation Alpha is a'comin'!


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2022)

I want to grow a pear tree.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 4, 2022)

Why was this in my recommended?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

Debating on whether or not I should fill out my profile on TBT with stuff about myself
I usually only tell people I feel comfortable talking to things about myself even if it's just something simple. Whenever I try and think of things to tell people about me I can't think of much so I'd rather tell only friends this dull information about me for whatever reason. But then I want my buddies I'm starting to make on here know more about me.
But I like being an unpredictable person because I don't really think my personality, interests, likes and dislike and aesthetic all smoosh together well I find myself awkward and hard to predict what you think you know about me, I guess I'm not actually very unpredictable as I think I am since my friends at school seem to know everything I think there is to know about me even if I don't remember telling them that about myself? The only unpredictable thing about me they took a while to learn is my music tastes which is apparently ironic for them to guess I like Grudge rock and Heavy Mental and they think I like pop music or something, apparently I give off vibes of someone who likes Taylor Swift or Katy Perry or something when that's the _last_ thing you will hear me listing to LOL. I feel a wave of disappointment knowing that if people don't know anything about me I shouldn't expect to get the reputation and image of myself I want. Though I wonder how much people on here know about me simply from analyzing my posts to find snippets of information about me assuming since I am a stalker who quietly does that to people to see if they feel like talking about themselves because I want to know more about them wishing I could talk to them but too nervous to approach people at least I can feel somewhat close to them even if I'm not. I feel like I'm a ghost who blends into the background quietly observing the world who is forgotten about, not that I want or need attention or anything but I feel so cold and empty inside with no one to talk to. Should I take a risk and open up my shell that I'm hesitating to open? And why am I acting so stupid about this like I act stupid about everything


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 4, 2022)

kitten was sleeping outside our spare room's closed door and jumped up at it at one point. we all assumed she just wanted to go in there because she likes sleeping on the bed sometimes. a few hours later, i hear what sounds like her jumping up at the handle and pulling it again. weird thing was that it sounded as though it was coming from _inside _the room, but i knew she couldn't have gotten in because the handle requires too much downward force for it to open just by her pulling it a bit. i got up to check, but the door was still shut and she was nowhere to be seen. i realized i hadn't seen her sister in a while, so i opened the door just in case. lo and behold, there she was, trying to get out, bless her. i think my dad and brother locked her in there by accident earlier, so she's probably been in there for about 3 hours in total darkness, bless her. it's closed because my sister is redecorating it, so i hope she didn't eat any wallpaper pieces or drink the dirty water. at least she's out now. i guess her sister was _actually _trying to tell us she was in there. glad i worked it out before she ended up in there overnight.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2022)

When one of my favorite shows ended (it's been 20+ years now), I was really upset.
But after seeing how another show that I like (it's the same age as the one that ended) is still on the air today and making new episodes makes me glad that the other one ended.

Dodged a bullet.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

Everytime I restart my island I just feel like doing things differently because it keeps the game refreshing. I seem to have a habit of doing that very often.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 4, 2022)

im unbanned i guess i used to be @nost

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2022

ytmpv elf


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 4, 2022)

^Y u get banned? (If you don't mind telling me, that is. I've been banned multiple times).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

I wish I could summon rain with a certain song.
I wish I knew how to play Song of Storms on my ocarina of time.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

Sometimes when I feel overwhelmed by everything I just have to stop doing what I'm doing and take a break, but even my personal life has to come and bite me meaning that I don't get a chance to take a break.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


You can actually limit who views your profile. I actually did that for mine. I find myself reading profiles a lot, but I’m not sure how many people actually do the same. Yeah, my profile is kind of vague now, but I might add more to it eventually. 

I felt a similar way during Camp TBT and TBTWC (events that were held last year). I didn’t really have many friends and I felt kind of just “there.” I did manage to make a few friends thanks to those events, though. There are some really nice people on the forum who aren’t judgmental, so don’t feel like you shouldn’t open up. Don’t feel like you should either. Just take things at your own pace. The good thing with online is you can share what you want. Nobody will know anything unless you open up about it, but also remember you can’t be judged for your past. Nobody online knows your past, so it’s typically easier to make friends and open up online. Sometimes you just have to allow yourself to open up and the friends will come.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> You can actually limit who views your profile. I actually did that for mine. I find myself reading profiles a lot, but I’m not sure how many people actually do the same. Yeah, my profile is kind of vague now, but I might add more to it eventually.
> 
> I felt a similar way during Camp TBT and TBTWC (events that were held last year). I didn’t really have many friends and I felt kind of just “there.” I did manage to make a few friends thanks to those events, though. There are some really nice people on the forum who aren’t judgmental, so don’t feel like you shouldn’t open up. Don’t feel like you should either. Just take things at your own pace. The good thing with online is you can share what you want. Nobody will know anything unless you open up about it, but also remember you can’t be judged for your past. Nobody online knows your past, so it’s typically easier to make friends and open up online. Sometimes you just have to allow yourself to open up and the friends will come.


Thank you so much for your wisdom Croconaw
I have set my profile so only people I follow may view it but I let anyone registered with a TBT account leave messages on my profile if they wish. Now what will happen? When they click on about on my profile only people I follow can see that paragraph area and it will otherwise be blank for anyone else?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Thank you so much for your wisdom Croconaw
> I have set my profile so only people I follow may view it but I let anyone registered with a TBT account leave messages on my profile if they wish. Now what will happen? When they click on about on my profile only people I follow can see that paragraph area and it will otherwise be blank for anyone else?


If you’re not following someone, they’ll see this: 




Basically, they can’t see anything on your profile.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> If you’re not following someone, they’ll see this:
> View attachment 432473
> Basically, they can’t see anything on your profile.


Hm strange how it lets me allow people to put messages on my profile even if they can't view it LOL
Oh well at least they can still PM if they need to talk to me.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Hm strange how it lets me allow people to put messages on my profile even if they can't view it LOL
> Oh well at least they can still PM if they need to talk to me.


I think by messages, they mean “PM.” They don’t mean the visitor messages. I have it set so anyone can send me a PM, ‘cause you know, it might be important and not everyone can see my profile. Anyway, I like how this is a feature, especially since anyone can pretty much make an account here.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 4, 2022)

Had I known that my last post would've been put on a brand-new page, I would've quoted (ah, the hell with it).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2022)

i really hope someone sells me a love potion, I think that's actually taken priority over the final boss feather bc even though I really love that feather, I'm grateful for the feathers I already have and that love potion would make my lineup absolutely perfect!!!!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 5, 2022)

The dragon saw me and started running, nice.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2022)

MapleSilver said:


> Hard to believe it's now been 4 years since I joined this forum.


I find it hard to believe that I've been here for 6 years at the end of this year  it's the longest I've stuck around on one forum


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2022)

It's hard to believe it's been almost 10 years for me.  I'm not sure how much longer I'll be around, but if it gets above 10 I may just vanish into the wind 

Unrelated, but I absolutely love how I didn't receive a single notification while I spent 4.5 hours optimizing my profile.  Ah... the sweet silence of TBT at night.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)

Might go into town again then cause I sure didn't find that book yesterday and I kinda want it. Hm.


----------



## Neb (Mar 5, 2022)

I just realized the way I type online is nothing like how I actually speak. In real life I constantly drop “Gs” at the end of verbs and switch “Ts” for D sounds. As a result I sound more like this: “I was sippin’ wahder ad uh drinkin’ fountain.”


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)

Got inspired to go through my wardrobe and clean out stuff that doesn't fit nice and/or I just don't use and I tried on some dresses and jumpsuit, jesus christ lol


----------



## Beanz (Mar 5, 2022)

i think “island representative” kind of sounds stupid. also we’re basically dictators because i could ask one of my villagers to move across the map isolated from the others and they can’t say no.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i think “island representative” kind of sounds stupid. also we’re basically dictators because i could ask one of my villagers to move across the map isolated from the others and they can’t say no.


I always say Mayor or just character, it does sound stupid with representative for reasons indeed.

Also I found that book, didn't buy it cause it was definitely not much what I thought and rather ehh.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 5, 2022)

80 percent of my room is trains


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 5, 2022)

I hate homework!! I'm so sleepy let me rest


----------



## Beanz (Mar 5, 2022)

the forbidden cake frosting


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 5, 2022)

i wasted tons of moneys on trains


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 5, 2022)

I also can’t believe I’ve almost been here 10 years. I haven’t been active the whole time, though.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 5, 2022)

I've been thinking about this recipe for awhile:


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2022)

The character designs for the movie 'Turning Red' have such punchable faces.
I'm sorry, but I can't help but think that every time I see an advertisement for that movie...


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 5, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> The character designs for the movie 'Turning Red' have such punchable faces.
> I'm sorry, but I can't help but think that every time I see an advertisement for that movie...


whats wrong with them


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2022)

It's amazing what good sleep can do for your mental health.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

I want to make sugar cookies in the shape of Tetris blocks, colored icing and everything.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2022)

^Do eeet!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

^ Alright, but I'll have to buy icing first (and maybe Tetris cookie cutters if I can). I'm not a skilled baker either, but I'll definitely try! XD


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 5, 2022)

im tired and woke up at 10


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 5, 2022)

I downloaded this Pokémon clone for my phone called “EvoCreo” a while ago. I’m actually thinking of playing it soon to see if it’s actually intriguing. The farthest I got was choosing my starter, but it seems promising so far, for a phone game.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

Also, I’ve never been more confused and intrigued at the same time.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Also, I’ve never been more confused and intrigued at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 432646


Banana Croconana?  Are you gonna get him?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Banana Croconana?  Are you gonna get him?


Probably not, but I’m ngl, I’m really intrigued. I’m not much of a collector.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Probably not, but I’m ngl, I’m really intrigued. I’m not much of a collector.


Yeah there is a lot of cute stuffed animals that would be nice if I had them but I don't have any room for them and I don't collect them anymore


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

I really wish *Lecturing* didn't become so popular since its been overused so much to teach people stuff that they don't need to know because they heard it before so many times.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 6, 2022)

I feel a bit dizzy  Maybe some more tea will help that


----------



## Neb (Mar 6, 2022)

My backlog has well over 150 games if you count PC titles. I don’t think I’ll ever have the motivation to go through all of them. I don’t want to sell or delete them either since I’ll end up regretting it later (especially with physical games that go up in price). The only way I can realistically trim down this backlog is by singling out the games I actually want to finish and ignore sales. Otherwise the backlog will just grow.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

I really miss the old forum layout/software, especially that you could put fun tags at the bottom :/

cory x his toilet


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 6, 2022)

I remember that back in the early 2000s I had some kind of small poster/page thing that listed all of the different types of game ratings (i.e "E", "T", "M", "K-A" etc.). There was one rating on it that I haven't ever personally seen (or played), and that was "AO".



Spoiler: ADULTS ONLY


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I remember that back in the early 2000s I had some kind of small poster/page thing that listed all of the different types of game ratings (i.e "E", "T", "M", "K-A" etc.). There was one rating on it that I haven't ever personally seen (or played), and that was "AO".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read about it, and so many few games have that rating. (I think it was around 20-something.) I think the reason is that it would give the company a 'bad image' and limit who gets to play their games (as if people actually care about the rating), so they usually have it at a maximum of M for Mature.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 6, 2022)

watching a video about club penguin's downfall, so i googled moshi monsters (teenage me's choice of virtual world) to remind myself why that got shutdown. instead, the first result was a "rewritten" version that's essentially "reuploaded" the entire game with a couple new additions like furniture items, moshlings and even pride posters. (nice!) immediately downloaded it and am having a blast reliving my younger years.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 6, 2022)

i shouldnt have changed my name to nost i wasted moneyz


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

I just felt the strong urge to listen to Killing Me Softly With His Song. I don’t even know why.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

A quote from a 2015 Minecraft animation about The Legend of Zelda: _"Link wakes up, funny mask, three days, blah blah, sleep. Link wakes up in a boat, Link wakes up as a wolf, Link wakes up in the sky. Screw it! *throws the Triforce into a pool of lava*"_

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2022

I just realized how often I talk about Legend of Zelda on this site, you can tell just by looking at my postings on my profile. If I'm not talking about Animal Crossing (I mean it's literally an Animal Crossing forum, why wouldn't I), I'm talking about Legend of Zelda. It would've made more sense if I joined last year in the 8th grade, when I was so obsessed with Animal Crossing I hardly acknowledged Legend of Zelda. Except I didn't know this site existed till January of this year. (Might as well join a Zelda forum, if there's one that exists, and/or is still active.)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I swear Sundays always feel like this:


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2022)

Why... 
I just want the book, I'm not giving in on this.


----------



## oak (Mar 6, 2022)

Fergalicious came on the radio earlier and now the part where they spell out the letters has been stuck in my head. Also when the guy goes "HIT IT FERGIE".


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

"I am the man who arranges the blocks, that descend upon me from up above." Neat reference. ;3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I wish I could go back in time (3 days preferably) with a certain song, so I can keep enjoying the weekend.
And I don't know why I keep posting in this thread, I guess I just have a lot on my mind.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

Sometimes whenever I feel bored and there is nothing much better to do I just watch random YouTube videos the ones I remember growing up with. I didn't discover YouTube until like 2007 and I always like rewatching videos that made me laugh given how the New YouTube is so boring these days.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

I wonder if I even know how to T-bag on smash properly because I remember reading somewhere(I think it was smash wiki) it said when Ridley T-bags it looks like he's dabbing and I tried it and it doesn't even look like he's dabbing at all. I am I T-bagging incorrectly or what? 
Edit: I saw him T-bag in a video, no that doesn't look like a dab it looks like he's putting his body on the floor and sticking an arm out?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

I kinda wish we could lock our own threads on every board, and not just the marketplace. Especially when people bump your threads when the problem is clearly solved but they decide to put in their two cents anyway.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I kinda wish we could lock our own threads on every board, and not just the marketplace. Especially when people bump your threads when the problem is clearly solved but they decide to put in their two cents anyway.


I saw old threads from 2020 being bumped.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I saw old threads from 2020 being bumped.


I see threads from 2018 being bumped


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I saw old threads from 2020 being bumped.


Normally it doesn’t bother me, but sometimes there are threads you kind of _want_ to disappear, lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Normally it doesn’t bother me, but sometimes there are threads you kind of _want_ to disappear, lol.


Yeah and I made threads back in 2020 which I don't want to talk about......


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah and I made threads back in 2020 which I don't want to talk about......


It's ok, people will keep posting on threads that people post on a lot and then the threads you wanna forget about will get buried


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> It's ok, people will keep posting on threads that people post on a lot and then the threads you wanna forget about will get buried


Well I hope so.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2022)

My boss emailed me saying about returning to work and that I must be “extremely bored” by now, as I’ve had a few weeks off work due to injury. Little does he know I still have hundreds of hours of work to go into my ACNH island and a massive backlog of games to play  so I’ll never be bored lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Crazy to think just how different my writing style was in 2020 compared to know. My paragraphs were longer (10-15 sentences instead of 3-5) and I wrote in the third person (I now write in the first person).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2022)

I haven't written anything for myself in like 6 years, I am trying to get back into it but it's kinda difficult. college took all the fun out of writing for me.

the one thing keeping me going is all the ridiculous characters I've created for the fanfics I wrote, they're pretty fantastic


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2022)

Bit sad they removed the wet wipes flavour from later Bean Boozled! packs  It was definitely a fave haha.

Also holy **** one pack of pop-tarts here is like $8 yeah no thx lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2022)

^$8?! That's highway robbery!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2022)

Psydye said:


> ^$8?! That's highway robbery!


For sure is :/ They do sell them at a larger grocery store some train stops away from me but yeah nevaeva buying for that price... I guess US import but sheesh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

I hate pop music in general (no judgement if you like it though), but the fact that it's so catchy is just- I can't. All day I've been singing Anaconda and Fergalicious, despite me hating those songs. XP


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I hate pop music in general (no judgement if you like it though), but the fact that it's so catchy is just- I can't. All day I've been singing Anaconda and Fergalicious, despite me hating those songs. XP


Agreed same. Once again no judgement if you like pop music though, people ask me why I hate it and this is why, It's so catchy and sounds the same and it gets stuck in my head even though I hate those songs...


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 7, 2022)

I really hate when the power is out at night. It’s so dark and I hate using my phone flashlight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2022)

it's so difficult to be ashamed of the things you fixated on as a kid bc people thought they were weird, and then you have to unlearn that shame and be content with who you are and what you like/fixate on as an adult. I'm working on it but it's a very slow process.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's so difficult to be ashamed of the things you fixated on as a kid bc people thought they were weird, and then you have to unlearn that shame and be content with who you are and what you like/fixate on as an adult. I'm working on it but it's a very slow process.


I can relate to this. I sometimes wonder if I was around the right people I would not have such a spoiled mindset. I was taught the worst advice of people saying "You have to learn this or you'll be successful in life" or "You need to lose the attitude and keep focused" People at the time didn't care about my problems and I always had my emotions bottled up because nobody would listen it was such a misarable time for me.


----------



## Neb (Mar 7, 2022)

Depressive episodes really make it hard to do schoolwork. I can barely focus right now,


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Whenever it gets late at night and a significant amount of users are actually online, it makes me smile. I love the activity here. It’s just uncommon at night.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 8, 2022)

Why is this a thing?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2022)

our online class just ended (it's 6:30 pm) and i was so ready to leave when one of my classmates said "lets take a picture!"

bro i am in *IKEA*

i was ready to leave without anyone knowing i was having class in a Swedish Home Depot


----------



## Beanz (Mar 8, 2022)

i kind of want to draw a youtuber i watch so i looked up fan art that other people made. well.. that was a mistake


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I hate pop music in general (no judgement if you like it though), but the fact that it's so catchy is just- I can't. All day I've been singing Anaconda and Fergalicious, despite me hating those songs. XP


I hate a lot too, the only pop I listen to are JE bands and the occasional older anime OST stuff if it counts, and I guess Morning Musume has a few good bops too. I don't care for western rnb/pop crap though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm not a vocaloid fan but I really like SeeU, she's so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2022)

i kinda wanna do a layout with my melo egg x2, daisy egg in the middle,and then two other my melo eggs hmm


----------



## Beanz (Mar 8, 2022)

my favorite place to check tbt is on the toilet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

people who cannot, by any means, wrap their mind around the fact that someone can be aro-ace are so hilarious to me


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

• I lowkey wish this site had a preview button for your avatar lol. Like whenever you change your avatar it just goes straight to the new pic. I wish it had a “confirm” or something instead of just changing it just like that.
• Similar to the above post, I agree. My mom thinks if you’re not having sex then you’re just friends. You can date without sex and have sex without dating. What an absurd viewpoint, lol.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 8, 2022)

i can believe i used to pronounce pecan (the villager) as PEE-can


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

^ I'm no southerner but I know that pecan is pronounced pe-kahn lol
(okay I do have southern blood, my mom is a southerner so I kinda get it from her)


k yall I have this weird ass character I need to talk for a hot sec. I created him when I was like 12 years old (near the end of 2011), right when my obsession w Super Mario stuff really started to take off. I like this character quite a bit, he's kinda like an Axolotl. but for some reason I... gave him a Mario nose and mustache 








so like what am I supposed to do? do i keep him the way he is and just tell people that part of his design isn't original? or do I change it? I highkey don't want to change him lol, I've had him for over a decade and I just can't really see myself changing his design now.
(also I thiiiiink he has gloves and boots too but I can just make him not wear boots and give him white hands lol)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ I'm no southerner but I know that pecan is pronounced pe-kahn lol
> (okay I do have southern blood, my mom is a southerner so I kinda get it from her)
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute! I like him just the way he is even if a part of him isn't original. If you like him the way he is I don't think you should change him there are numerous people out there who have OCs that aren't really original or creative but that's okay as long as your happy with them and you aren't stealing someone else's OC(I wasn't saying you were I was just generalizing if you know what I mean)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> He is so cute! I like him just the way he is even if a part of him isn't original. If you like him the way he is I don't think you should change him there are numerous people out there who have OCs that aren't really original or creative but that's okay as long as your happy with them and you aren't stealing someone else's OC(I wasn't saying you were I was just generalizing if you know what I mean)


I agree with you, I actually have another character which I'm even more iffy about because she's a white umbreon (which is obv an unoriginal design lol, she's a pokemon). but I really don't want to change her bc I've had her forever too and I like her design a lot (including the characteristics which I've given to her.





edit: also it's funny bc Marco actually started out as a joke drawing and I loved him so much I turned him into one of my characters lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

I wonder if this was just seasonal depression all along? It was bad since winter when it was cold and gloomy(even though I really love the cold and dark I still felt empty and lonely somehow?) a trip to my bestie has given me newfound hope and motivation, I've always been a tenacious person that was one of if not my strongest trait, if all else was wrong at least I never gave up, then suddenly I lost my stuff, I just lost my motivation for everything, all the stuff I care so much about completing and doing gone, I would just waste my time doing nothing for weeks, now after being in the sun everything is coming back, I feel so motivated and confident to complete stuff, I feel confident about completing my schoolwork for the week, terraforming my island, working on everything, even when I think of the traumatic thoughts it's hard to break done now, how long will this last for? Is this brief hope or are things finally starting to heal?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

I have this one blue marker that didn't have its cap for months, and yet it hasn't dried out. I'm actually surprised, and it seems that it still has a lot of ink left.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

i keep reading coca-cola starlight as "coca-cola straight" and then hoping for a brief moment that they make "coca-cola gay" lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

I used to draw thwomps and whomps a lot when I was a kid (ofc cause they're my favorite super mario enemies besides chain chomps) and I made a lot of funny drawings but I think this one takes the cake


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

It’s amazing the information you can find if you just _look. _


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 8, 2022)

Changing up stuff everyday is the only to keep your mind refreshed, if you keep on doing the same stuff everyday it'll get boring really fast.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i can believe i used to pronounce pecan (the villager) as PEE-can


Wait that's not how you pronounce pecan??


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2022)

i always said peh-kahn or stuff..

also praying to fed ex gods they will actually follow the instructions i left them if i can't be home sigh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

i found a screenshot of a post I made in like July of 2017 and I only had 1.9k posts  



Spoiler: the screenshot in question



I need to figure out what thread this was cause it was actually kinda fun lol
(also 6x2 lineups and that old asf Pave collectible are a blast from the past)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2022)

^oh yeah i miss 6x2. also cute pfp


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

When a cat exposes its belly, it's hard to tell if it wants to be pet or if it wants to ensnare your hand into a deathly trap of claws and fangs.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Even after looking it up, I still don't know what it means to "make like a tree". (Well I know it means to leave, or asking/telling someone to leave, but I don't see any correlation.)


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Even after looking it up, I still don't know what it means to "make like a tree". (Well I know it means to leave, or asking/telling someone to leave, but I don't see any correlation.)


I think it's a pun on the word leaves. Like the plural of leaf.

I've only ever heard the full version of the saying 'make like a tree and leave' so I'm guessing it's the same thing just a shorter version.

Sorry if this isn't helpful, I'm bad at explaining things.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i found a screenshot of a post I made in like July of 2017 and I only had 1.9k posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh cool! Obviously I haven't been on this forum for that long so I never got to see what TBT looked like years ago LOL


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 9, 2022)

saw this guy on youtube who spent, like, 100+ hours searching for shiny spiritomb on his livestream (albeit pre-daybreak) and then i got one in my first spiritomb mass outbreak


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Even after looking it up, I still don't know what it means to "make like a tree". (Well I know it means to leave, or asking/telling someone to leave, but I don't see any correlation.)


the full phrase is "make like a tree and leave" where leave is a pun on leaf.

that's why in Back to the Future when Biff says "make like a tree and get out of here" he sounds like an idiot and it's hilarious.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> When a cat exposes its belly, it's hard to tell if it wants to be pet or if it wants to ensnare your hand into a deathly trap of claws and fangs.


as for this, I like to think of it like the cat is saying "I trust you completely though I don't necessarily want you to pet me." when animals expose their belly/neck in the open it means they have a lot of trust in you. as for whether or not to pet them, I guess it's based on personal judgment lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> I think it's a pun on the word leaves. Like the plural of leaf.
> 
> I've only ever heard the full version of the saying 'make like a tree and leave' so I'm guessing it's the same thing just a shorter version.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't helpful, I'm bad at explaining things.





xSuperMario64x said:


> the full phrase is "make like a tree and leave" where leave is a pun on leaf.
> 
> that's why in Back to the Future when Biff says "make like a tree and get out of here" he sounds like an idiot and it's hilarious.



Thanks guys, it actually makes sense now. XD
I'm gonna start using that phrase now, I love using expressions-
(And I knew it that it was "make like a tree and leave", I guess I just forgot to mention it.)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the full phrase is "make like a tree and leave" where leave is a pun on leaf.
> 
> that's why in Back to the Future when Biff says "make like a tree and get out of here" he sounds like an idiot and it's hilarious.
> 
> ...


Yeah an animal's belly is usually a sensitive part of their body they do not like it being touched, I don't really know how to handle cats because I've never had one but I have three dogs and when a dog shows you it's belly its a sign of submission meaning I trust you, your the boss! This is behavior wolves do in the wild, the lower ranking wolves roll over and show the alpha their bellies because that's their weak spot and they are letting their alpha know they trust him/her with their life. Um sorry as for petting them personal judgment I guess? Maybe look for behavior signs like if the cat is in a bad mood maybe it shouldn't be pet right now but maybe if it's happy? I don't know if there's a way to tell.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Who remembers this cursed thing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Who remembers this cursed thing?
> 
> View attachment 433160


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i found a screenshot of a post I made in like July of 2017 and I only had 1.9k posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god the 6x2 lineups were such a weird era now that I look back at them. i have some screenshots too from 2020, which i think was the year they finally purged the long-ass lineup layout LOL.

I had banger lineups then, idk where all these collectibles have gone now


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2022)

Why am I so hot and sweaty sleeping at night? Why am I sweating more than usual when I'm outside? Why am I gettin hotter easier? Why have I been so thirsty these past few days, esp today. I mean, today alone I drank-

An entire bottle of Gatorade
Almost all but one sip of a bottle of water in one sitting
A cup of Sprite
A big cup of fruit tea
2 cups of milk

Mom: The weather is getting hotter

Huh, guess that's why. I'm not the smartest


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Wait that's not how you pronounce pecan??


Update: pee-can is the British pronunciation and peh-khan is the American pronunciation. I've never heard it pronounced peh-khan in my entire life lol


xSuperMario64x said:


> i found a screenshot of a post I made in like July of 2017 and I only had 1.9k posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6x2 lineups look kinda weird whenever I look back at them. Like it looks so cluttered? But I also kinda miss them because I used to love some of my old 6x2 lineups. Old tbt looks so unusual now lol

I've built up a fair bit of tbt now and now have the sudden urge to splash out and buy something with it...but idk what


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> oh my god the 6x2 lineups were such a weird era now that I look back at them. i have some screenshots too from 2020, which i think was the year they finally purged the long-ass lineup layout LOL.
> 
> I had banger lineups then, idk where all these collectibles have gone now


broooo I couldn't forget those 4:3 avatars either!!! I had so many good ones lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> broooo I couldn't forget those 4:3 avatars either!!! I had so many good ones lol


Somehow I forgot 4:3 avatars were a thing, but now I miss them.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> oh my god the 6x2 lineups were such a weird era now that I look back at them. i have some screenshots too from 2020, which i think was the year they finally purged the long-ass lineup layout LOL.
> 
> I had banger lineups then, idk where all these collectibles have gone now


skarmoury why does the screenshot say you joined: August 24 2015 but on your current sidebar thing right now it says you joined: August 23 2015?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

I remember this one time in the 8th grade, I was bored in class so I wrote "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?" on the back of my hand. It wouldn't wash off for three days and my dad got mad at me for writing on my skin, so I _did _meet a terrible fate that day. XD


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I remember this one time in the 8th grade, I was bored in class so I wrote "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?" on the back of my hand. It wouldn't wash off for three days and my dad got mad at me for writing on my skin, so I _did _meet a terrible fate that time. XD


oh my gosh LOLLL I bet everyone who saw that(or would have) would be so confused like what the heck  (imo totally worth getting scolded for making everyone confused with "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?") ROFL


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> oh my gosh LOLLL I bet everyone who saw that(or would have) would be so confused like what the heck  (imo totally worth getting scolded for making everyone confused with "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?") ROFL


For real, people would see it and say, "What's that on your hand?" I would show them and they wouldn't get it. I even drew a little Triforce next to it!

And I just realized I said that it wouldn't wash off for three days, which is how many days you have in Majora's Mask before the world ends. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> skarmoury why does the screenshot say you joined: August 24 2015 but on your current sidebar thing right now it says you joined: August 23 2015?


I live in Asia!



xSuperMario64x said:


> broooo I couldn't forget those 4:3 avatars either!!! I had so many good ones lol


IT WAS MY FAVORITE AVATAR SIZE!! im so sad they purged it :c i thought having elongated avis was really cool.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2022

talking about old tbt made me dig up some of my old entries, and here’s one!
crazy how much i’ve improved in art since then
(also why did i put a timestamp on my art LMAO)



Spoiler: 2016 fair


----------



## Beanz (Mar 9, 2022)

i wish i could be friendly but i don’t know how to.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> broooo I couldn't forget those 4:3 avatars either!!! I had so many good ones lol


I miss the avatar extensions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I miss the avatar extensions.


right?? 

like we could have this masterpiece in its full sized glory but nooooooo


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I miss the avatar extensions.


I'm confused because it says "it is recommended you use a profile picture at least 400x400" and when I tried using some 500x500 images as profile pictures it says it was too big for the server to process I even tried 450x450 images and those are too big too, is it talking about the size of the image file is too big?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm confused because it says "it is recommended you use a profile picture at least 400x400" and when I tried using some 500x500 images as profile pictures it says it was too big for the server to process I even tried 450x450 images and those are too big too, is it talking about the size of the image file is too big?


it's probably the size of the image that you're trying to upload (in megabytes or whatever). sometimes if it's too big it fails to upload. could also potentially have something to do with the device you're trying to use to upload the picture, some browsers are kinda wonky.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> right??
> 
> like we could have this masterpiece in its full sized glory but nooooooo


Nooooo wahweegi is only good enough to be seen in maxim potential!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

The fact that this site can hold event after event with small breaks in between is actually impressive. I love that there is always something to participate in, and I think it helps keep the site as active as it is. I’m really looking forward to what’s in store for Easter or St. Patrick’s Day as those will be my first time experiencing those events.

 Yeah, I know I’ve been here a while but I haven’t actively participated in events until the second half of last year.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)

it's so barren, guys.  Pls... gib cheese.


----------



## Neb (Mar 10, 2022)

I want to take my puppy home so badly I can’t stand it.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 10, 2022)

I had one of those wooden outdoor playsets when I was little, and I'm glad that the neighborhood cats have taken it over in my stead.  They seem to really like hanging out in there, and it's fun to watch them.  Even if they have, um, _repurposed_ my old sandbox.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)

glad i have my fur hats, it's still freezing and windy outside


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

happy mamma mia mario day my dudes 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 10, 2022

also it's absolutely insane how quickly that love potion shot up to being a T1 collectible lmaooo


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also it's absolutely insane how quickly that love potion shot up to being a T1 collectible lmaooo


Will it remain a T1 is the real question. I don’t think I’ve ever seen an collectible go to T1 that quickly.

Also, I watched a retrospective video on New Leaf and I really want to go back to 2013 to experience that game in it’s prime. I got it on release day, but I wasn’t actively participating in forums and was in high school at the time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Will it remain a T1 is the real question. I don’t think I’ve ever seen an collectible go to T1 that quickly.


yeah idk, it'll be interesting to see where it ends in the future. honestly I don't see it dropping very low on the tier list, collectibles that have that love/dreamy aesthetic are always really popular and sought after.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm honestly so confused about the whole "Sprigatito the weed cat" thing. Is it his design/appearance or a Pokemon thing I don't understand? XD


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 11, 2022)

i'm so done with my essay. and by done i do not mean i have finished writing it, i mean that i feel like i can't go on lmao kill me 

i don't even know if i have followed the instructions. i feel like a zombie, this essay has been the only thing on my mind all week because i've just been working on it non stop and i feel like i can't tie it up in a good way. it's due in 10 hours fml


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm honestly so confused about the whole "Sprigatito the weed cat" thing. Is it his design/appearance or a Pokemon thing I don't understand? XD


I think it may have to do with the design on its face and how it kiiiiinda looks like a marijuana leaf but honestly that's all I can figure. I sure as heck wouldn't have thought of "weed cat" if someone else hadn't said it first lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

Man folding laundry sure is boring, why can't we have like, shelved designed for rolled up towels, socks etc


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 12, 2022)

If you can understand the "me", then I can understand the "you".


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm honestly so confused about the whole "Sprigatito the weed cat" thing. Is it his design/appearance or a Pokemon thing I don't understand? XD


Seeing Sprigatito depicted as a weed cat by some people has totally ruined Sprigatito for me, just when I was trying to like it....


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 12, 2022)

Now I'm thinking which part of "The Unforgiven" is better: I or II? I'm not sure, I like both just as much.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

No wonder it felt so barren. XD





	Post automatically merged: Mar 12, 2022

The amount of times I used my "as/than the moon in the sky" comparison in the past week is almost as scary as the moon in the sky.
...Wait a minute-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2022)

Idk if google can't type properly cause I tried looking up launcher for custom themes and such and they basically type it like it would end a call in the middle of your call, text everyone on your list and basically mess up your phone. Wtf lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 12, 2022)

Today is a good happy day


----------



## Neb (Mar 12, 2022)

I know this will never happen, but I wish Nintendo would do a massive sale before the 3DS and Wii U shops close down. It would encourage people to use those systems again and it would be a nice send off. Ah, if only…


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 12, 2022)

Writing a 'meet cute' between my hero and heroine.
But, I don't want them to meet by crashing/bumping into each other.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

My eyes are watering because my step-mom is cutting onions.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 12, 2022)

why is it so hard to draw a bubble letter “N”


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> No wonder it felt so barren. XD
> 
> View attachment 433426
> 
> ...


Are there really that many guests lurking or are those bots?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 12, 2022)

Im so tired, I think im gonna pass out lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Are there really that many guests lurking or are those bots?


Bots, I'm guessing. I really don't think there'd be_ that_ many people guests. XD


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My eyes are watering because my step-mom is cutting onions.



W-what happened to your mom-mom? (If this is something sensitive then don't feel obliged to reply)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> W-what happened to your mom-mom? (If this is something sensitive then don't feel obliged to reply)


I don't want to talk about it... (She's still alive, don't worry.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2022)

nice this thread got demoted to the second page for once lmao

I really want to go to bed but I highkeeyyyy want to keep vibing to this synthwave stuff


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 12, 2022)

I was looking forward to getting some sleep and went to bed early yesterday, but I woke up in the middle of the night. Now I am awake, but tired, and I can’t sleep!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2022)

For some reason, the overwhelming majority of Pisceans and Scorpios that I know are females.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Bots, I'm guessing. I really don't think there'd be_ that_ many people guests. XD


Yeah I think some even say they are from Google or stuff.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 13, 2022)

So it's already 3AM eh? Didn't I just see the clock turn to 1AM? so did daylight saving time screw this up?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 13, 2022)

I hate Daylight Savings so much.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2022)

I thought we were gonna fall back one hour, but it’s actually forward. Daylight savings time SUCKS. What does it actually benefit though?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

I think I'm starting to get obsessed with Cat Game.
I also just realized that the cats in Cat Game don't have noses-


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

Do I like 90/00s music so much because I listened to it in my childhood? And why did I listen to so many 80s songs when I was a kid?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't understand why some people are so judgmental towards others who smoke cigarettes. Unless they're rude and smoke around you and/or blow smoke in your face, then honestly, who gives a ****?! ****ing Christ!!! Especially considering I like to smoke... <.<


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

Psydye said:


> I don't understand why some people are so judgmental towards others who smoke cigarettes.


What do you mean by judgmental? I‘m not going to criticize you, but smoking is unhealthy, so that might be a reason.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 13, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> What do you mean by judgmental? I‘m not going to criticize you, but smoking is unhealthy, so that might be a reason.


speaking from experience, i overheard my brother's girlfriend vehemently declare that all people who smoke are "disgusting" when it's an addiction that can be hard to break out of, same as any other. perhaps that's what op means by judgmental; that while it might be unhealthy, it's also an addiction, and so we shouldn't judge and label all people who engage in the behavior when we don't know their history (or lack thereof) with trying to quit or what made them smoke in the first place.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2022)

^I mean, yeah, that's a part of it but I'm just not a fan of people being disrespectful and name calling in general.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 13, 2022)

i genuinely don't understand the vehement refusal to adjust language to make others comfortable. it is not going to kill you or hurt you or mentally impact you to refer to someone as he/him even if they outwardly look feminine. it is not going to kill you or hurt you or mentally impact you to not use dude if someone points out that they'd prefer not to be referred to as such. it is not going to kill you or hurt you or mentally impact you to call someone by a name that might not be on their nametag or ID. but, believe it or not, doing the opposite does hurt and mentally impact the person you're talking to. and for what? because you want to be contrarian? because you can't be bothered to understand? because the only comfort that matters is your own? because trying to adjust your language and not use certain words is such a chore that someone else's comfort in a space be damned? i shake my head in pity and disbelief. people like that are just self-centered and narrow-minded.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 13, 2022)

Doing some research for my novel (or short story, still not sure.), stargazing is one of my character's hobbies. 
Why are these pictures so pretty!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2022)

Kevin Sorbo still has it going on.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

It's nice knowing that my friends accept me in terms of my sexual orientation + gender identity. I think my parents try to be suuportive, but they don't quite undertand. And we don't talk about Bruno, no, no, no my brother...


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 13, 2022)

Of course as soon as I finally start to fix my sleep schedule, Daylight Savings puts the clock an hour forward. Though I am glad the sun will now set an hour later which means I might actually see it now.

Personally, I think we should just have Daylight Savings all year. I would gladly have it be dark outside when I wake up if it means one more hour of light in the evening. Because it's seriously depressing when you spend the entire day at school/work, then it's already twilight by the time you're off.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 13, 2022)

uhh.. so i don’t mean to start anything on here but was the “what’s bothering you thread” deleted or something because i can’t find it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Beanz said:


> uhh.. so i don’t mean to start anything on here but was the “what’s bothering you thread” deleted or something because i can’t find it.


Oh my god you're right, I can't find it either. But threads can only be locked and not deleted, so I don't really know what happened to it.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Oh my god you're right, I can't find it either. But threads can only be locked and not deleted, so I don't really know what happened to it.


Yeah, someone reacted to a post I made and I was at work. I wanted to see which post it was, but now the whole thread is gone. I’m so confused? Unless drama happened while I was at work?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, someone reacted to a post I made and I was at work. I wanted to see which post it was, but now the whole thread is gone. I’m so confused? Unless drama happened while I was at work?


Yeah its not showing up for me either.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, someone reacted to a post I made and I was at work. I wanted to see which post it was, but now the whole thread is gone. I’m so confused? Unless drama happened while I was at work?


Some people were arguing about something in the thread, so if I had to guess it was because of that.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Some people were arguing about something in the thread, so if I had to guess it was because of that.


Oh, dang. I don’t even know what the topic was about. If it had anything to do with politics, though, things like that always seem to get heated.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Some people were arguing about something in the thread, so if I had to guess it was because of that.


I am trying to contact the mods about this, because you would think they would lock the thread and explain the reason why its being locked. I mean look what happened with the "Unpopular Opinions" Thread a few months ago.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I am trying to contact the mods about this, because you would think they would lock the thread and explain the reason why its being locked. I mean look what happened with the "Unpopular Opinions" Thread a few months ago.


I liked the “what’s bothering you” thread. I liked posting on there my thoughts. I’m kind of glad that unpopular opinions thread is locked for good, or at least it seems that way.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 13, 2022)

I miss the Unpopular Opinions thread. Strange that "What's Bothering You" was seemingly taken down, it's a great place to vent.

Random unrelated thought: Tim Tams are so good


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 13, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I liked the “what’s bothering you” thread. I liked posting on there my thoughts. I’m kind of glad that unpopular opinions thread is locked for good, or at least it seems that way.


I really don't understand why people feel the need to pick fights with others just because they have a different viewpoint or opinion. I swear politics need to be banned on this site. This has gone for far enough.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 13, 2022)

I'd just let it go for now. If we're meant to get an explanation, we'll get one. If not, it will either stay down, or quietly pop back up. The staff taking it down indicates that they felt there was good reason to take it down, either temporarily or permanently.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 13, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I'd just let it go for now. If we're meant to get an explanation, we'll get one. If not, it will either stay down, or quietly pop back up. The staff taking it down indicates that they felt there was good reason to take it down, either temporarily or permanently.


What shocked me is that when they locked the Unpopular Opinions Thread they say how "nobody" reported the content and it was now they found out that there was a lot of abusive comments so thats the part when it was deleted. They tried to tell people to behave but it didn't work so what happened was they closed the thread "indefinitely" meaning that it may never open up again.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2022)

The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I really don't understand why people feel the need to pick fights with others just because they have a different viewpoint or opinion. I swear politics need to be banned on this site. This has gone for far enough.


I posted in the “what’s bothering you” thread about one of my friends referring to me as “man” or “her man” a lot and me actually liking it. I hope the argument didn’t start due to a reply from that or anything. I liked it because it was a good place to jot down my thoughts and vent.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


Oh well I guess that answers the question. Btw I hope you feel better. I was sick last week.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 13, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I miss the Unpopular Opinions thread. Strange that "What's Bothering You" was seemingly taken down, it's a great place to vent.
> 
> Random unrelated thought: Tim Tams are so good


agree 100%


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 13, 2022)

anyway, my random thought is why is my favorite song from my favorite artist's recent album era the unreleased one  



Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


dang chris, i hope you get better soon. covid is no joke if you get symptoms. sorry i've created work for you. take it easy!


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


Get well soon, Chris. Sending restful thoughts of tea and curry your way.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 13, 2022)

anyway, i hope nothing happens to this thread because this is a fun place to say stupid ****


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


Please get better soon Chris! Make sure to stay safe and healthy! Best wishes <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2022)

Lmao, I looked at my post count and it's back down to 33,400.  At first I was like, "what the heck?" but then I realized it's because the WBY thread is gone for now.  So apparently I already had around 600+ posts in that thread.  Oof.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 13, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Lmao, I looked at my post count and it's back down to 33,400.  At first I was like, "what the heck?" but then I realized it's because the WBY thread is gone for now.  So apparently I already had around 600+ posts in that thread.  Oof.


Same, I just noticed I lost about 50 posts and was confused about what happened until I looked at this thread.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


Please take it easy, Chris. It was already hard for me to deal with COVID nearly a couple of months ago. Praying for you a speedy recovery!

But yeah, when a topic is controversial or is beginning to get heated, I'll just nope my way out of there. 9 times out of 10, it doesn't end on a positive note, unfortunately.


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Lmao, I looked at my post count and it's back down to 33,400.  At first I was like, "what the heck?" but then I realized it's because the WBY thread is gone for now.  So apparently I already had around 600+ posts in that thread.  Oof.


Tfw I’m no longer over 9,000


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2022)

It should be one hour earlier right now, but instead it's one hour later. It usually takes me a week to get fully adjusted to this daylight savings crap.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


Get well soon, Chris!!! Don't pressure yourself to get it back up. :]

I should stop forgetting to eat. I'm not purposely starving myself, I just genuinely forget to eat on time and only eat when I'm really hungry. I used to cook at home, but I mainly remember to cook because I am cooking for my family. Now that I'm alone I have the freedom to cook any time, but since I get hungry later in the day, I end up waiting for myself to starve before I get the chance to get up and cook. hhhh

AH **** I FORGOT IM COOKING FOR MY BOYFRIEND HE'S COMING OVER LATER OH MY GOD THANK GOD I POSTED THIS


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 14, 2022)

Closing time.


----------



## vixened (Mar 14, 2022)

Chris said:


> The What's Bothering You thread has been deleted temporarily. I'm the only moderator online to deal with it, it's late at night, I'm on the phone with a girl, and I'm sick with COVID. Once it's been properly reviewed it will be reinstated.


I hope you feel better soon, I know how covid feels. it sucks alot


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2022)

I can't stand people who are too damn sensitive.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 14, 2022)

Eh, whatever or I'll get the blame again for telling to stop.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

I didn’t even see any of the argument that went down yesterday, but I’m lowkey happy that I didn’t. I sure am glad the thread is back, though!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I didn’t even see any of the argument that went down yesterday, but I’m lowkey happy that I didn’t. I sure am glad the thread is back, though!


Me neither, last thing I saw before Chris was Mario's post about collectibles so I've no idea what happened, I suppose it's a good thing? lol.

Anyway, random thoughts, I hope I get that magazine issue soon. Totally didn't get it cause an interview with Tegomass  but it's fun to receive packages I guess haha.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

I can’t stop looking at the differences between male and female Pokémon. I also can’t stop laughing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I can’t stop looking at the differences between male and female Pokémon. I also can’t stop laughing.
> View attachment 433683


Lol yeah, why I only collect female Wobbuffets


----------



## deana (Mar 14, 2022)

All I want in this world is to figure out the Wordle in two tries


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

__





						Recursive islands and lakes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




this wikipedia article is awesome


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 14, 2022)

I can't believe that: "it's unrealistic for a 13-year-old to write/draw fanfiction" is an actual argument.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2022)

I can't believe that frost eggs are going for 7k tbt nowadays...I remember I brought one and sold it for about 1.5k tbt a couple years ago lmao

Still don't know what I want to save up for. I need my lineup planning document, but that's saved on my personal laptop and I cbf getting it


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I can't believe that: "it's unrealistic for a 13-year-old to write/draw fanfiction" is an actual argument.


People actually argue that??


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 14, 2022)

Psydye said:


> People actually argue that??



Yeah, it's from some reviews for that new Disney movie 'Turning Red'. I haven't seen the film, but clips online where the main character is drawing (self-insert?) fanfiction.

Some of the reviews describe it as 'uncomfortable' or 'unrealistic'

Which is dumb because I did the same thing, except I wrote fanfiction.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 15, 2022)

I sometimes get my forum usernames + passwords mixed. Earlier on, I signed into my other forum account and I typed in the username that I use here. Just now, I signed in here and I typed in the password of that other account.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2022)

Spoiler



I wear boxers usually, but I’m thinking of buying some period underwear. Idk. I’m just not used to the fit because of my wearing boxers literally for ten years.  At least it’ll only be during my cycles which are only three-four days anyway. They’re kinda pricy but I think it’ll be soooo worth it. I just don’t know how well or if they actually work??


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 15, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wear boxers usually, but I’m thinking of buying some period underwear. Idk. I’m just not used to the fit because of my wearing boxers literally for ten years.  At least it’ll only be during my cycles which are only three-four days anyway. They’re kinda pricy but I think it’ll be soooo worth it. I just don’t know how well or if they actually work??



I didn’t even know period underwear existed.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I didn’t even know period underwear existed.


I’ve heard they are amazing, but the price is holding me back and making me wait a day or two just to see… I have time before I’ll need them next, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I can't believe that: "it's unrealistic for a 13-year-old to write/draw fanfiction" is an actual argument.


I- The frick?
_Unrealistic??_

I've been writing fanfiction since 13, and I have online friends who are younger than me and write fanfiction. Whoever makes that argument is completely illogical.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I can't believe that: "it's unrealistic for a 13-year-old to write/draw fanfiction" is an actual argument.





Psydye said:


> People actually argue that??





AccfSally said:


> Yeah, it's from some reviews for that new Disney movie 'Turning Red'. I haven't seen the film, but clips online where the main character is drawing (self-insert?) fanfiction.
> 
> Some of the reviews describe it as 'uncomfortable' or 'unrealistic'
> 
> Which is dumb because I did the same thing, except I wrote fanfiction.





ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I- The frick?
> _Unrealistic??_
> 
> I've been writing fanfiction since 13, and I have online friends who are younger than me and write fanfiction. Whoever makes that argument is completely illogical.



Fan art doesn't accurately describe it. In this scene, 13-year-old Mei crawls under her bed and obsessively draws a lot of artwork of herself with an older boy who works at the local pharmacy. He's shirtless in some of them, they're embracing in another, etc. It's less fan art and more obsessing over a real person in her day-to-day life. I was a teenager during the time this film is set (early 2000s) and considered it pretty accurate, to be honest! Kids drawing fan art and writing fan fiction is not a new concept in the slightest.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Apparently they named a fossil after Joe Biden. Awesome


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 15, 2022)

Seems like the color of the [Username said:] quote thing changed. I remember it being slightly darker green and now it looks more like lime-green (or maybe I'm just tripping).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Seems like the color of the [Username said:] quote thing changed. I remember it being slightly darker green and now it looks more like lime-green (or maybe I'm just tripping).


Nah it's lime green for me too weird shade but guess it has to do with seasonal colour changes.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Seems like the color of the [Username said:] quote thing changed. I remember it being slightly darker green and now it looks more like lime-green (or maybe I'm just tripping).


There are subtle, automated changes taking place all of the time as the site theme transitions through the seasons. It is based on the way the seasons change in _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 15, 2022)

I honestly can't remember or paid attention to what the previous quote colors were lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

Yeah I noticed the "New" thing on unread posts changes color too


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

I noticed recently that I can totally rock a pair of short shorts, but I choose not to because I don't care about fashion or my appearance. (Also I don't like clothes that reveal too much of my skin.)


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2022)

Today at not my most graceful day at work.

First I lost an earring. For like a couple of minutes, then I found it, right where I thought it would be. It got caught on my mask strap that a dog got caught on as I picked him up out of the crate. It gets snagged and comes out easily,  which is why I didn't notice it till I was tryin to adjust my mask and could not feel my earring there.
I broke a nail (my fault anyway it was long)
Then I went to help a coworker lift a big dog onto her table. As I went to lift the dog jumped up and hit my in the face/jaw right on the part of my lip that I cut from picking my lips yesterday (also my fault). It started bleeding and after it stopped, decided to bleed more. Also, since the dog hit me on the jaw too, it knocked a piece of my tooth off. Like a small piece that was already bad, not like an actual tooth. In the dogs defense, I have really bad teeth.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 15, 2022)

Spoiler:  I'm a bad person.








lol
Didn't know they blocked me until yesterday.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Spoiler:  I'm a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what did you do to make them block you?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 15, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you do to make them block you?



I think they blocked me back in 2020 when they tried to demonize Animal Crossing and I called them a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

Man I really wished I would have joined TBT sooner, looking back at those really old events years ago I feel like I've been missing out on so much, this forum really has it all, this is the coolest website I've ever seen, I wish I was there to experience it all. Those events must have been a blast


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2022)

In the wheels vs doors argument, my mind always automatically chooses doors. Don't come at me. I can't help how my useless bird brain works


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 16, 2022)

I want to know the story behind this:







	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2022

Nevermind:






Propane is serious business.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I think they blocked me back in 2020 when they tried to demonize Animal Crossing and I called them a bunch of hypocrites.


They really did??, yet people think they are legit lmao


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I think they blocked me back in 2020 when they tried to demonize Animal Crossing and I called them a bunch of hypocrites.


Good for you, PETA is an absolute joke lol. They euthanize animals to get a message across. The sooner they fall apart the better.

@Reginald Fairfield The truck's red paint against the wall looks like the burger king patty paste exploded over it. That guy just chilling so close is just stupid. What did he think was going to happen.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

I noticed that recently I sound like a peppy villager. I've been using words like 'def' and 'totes', but not sure if that's enough to justify it though. XD


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2022)

Feel like everytime I complete a game I want to complete a new one but I have to stop spending so much money on games because they are so expensive these days.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 16, 2022)

Woohoo!! I've got all the pieces cut out for a new dress


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

Sometimes I sound like a peppy villager, and sometimes I sound like a cranky villager. Maybe it's just my vocabulary. (But I only sound like a normal villager IRL. XD)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

We're learning about the brain in science, and I _so_ want to ask my teacher to watch this in class. XD


----------



## Beanz (Mar 16, 2022)

i just sneezed out one of the best sneezes i have ever sneezed.


----------



## Neb (Mar 16, 2022)

whoa, this video mentions this site! I also agree with all of its points. New Leaf will always be my favorite Animal Crossing.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 17, 2022)

the simple act of opening youtube is such a trap. I go there intending to watch a tutorial, end up watching random suggestions in the thumbnails, and then it's two hours later, what???


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_short_species_names  Interesting reads, aha ha.

Also I really want a nice large beer right meow


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 17, 2022)

Dan Harmon is a bitter nutjob.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> We're learning about the brain in science, and I _so_ want to ask my teacher to watch this in class. XD


In the 90's, the government pressured cartoons to be more educational, and eventually killed off Saturday morning cartoons on the lower channels with the "Children's Television Act". They also limited who could advertise during cartoons, since the companies that make sugary cereals were buying a lot of ad time.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2022)

Sometimes when you've been friends with someone for a long time and then you find out that they don't even bother to reach out to you to ask how you are doing or they don't seem to care about how you're feeling these days its clear that they are not worth your time.
You would want to be around someone who understands and listens to how you're feeling and understand where you are coming from. Not someone who constantly ghosts you or ignores how you're feeling and acting like its not a big deal to them.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 18, 2022)

I found Bea scrolling through YouTube. It’s clearly Bea.  EDIT: I watched it and there are major Animal Crossing references.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 18, 2022)

This channel needs to be stopped.

I knew this channel existed for years now, but I didn't know they were still around pushing out 'real' stories.
The comments are full of children thinking these terrible stories are real, as always.

I watched the latest one this morning. Spoiler alert... it's clickbait and filler, as always.






Edit: Just noticed they're a verified channel now, WTF!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2022)

Can it please be illegal for an online store to keep your credit card information by default with one time purchases? Xbox does this all the time to me with no option to turn it off so you have to keep manually deleting it. On a similar note, a lot of services should have the option to purchase only a certain amount of months since it's designed to waste money if you forget to cancel. I've wasted so much not using Hulu or Disney+ enough.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Can it please be illegal for an online store to keep your credit card information by default with one time purchases? Xbox does this all the time to me with no option to turn it off so you have to keep manually deleting it. On a similar note, a lot of services should have the option to purchase only a certain amount of months since it's designed to waste money if you forget to cancel. I've wasted so much not using Hulu or Disney+ enough.



Yes please on that second one.  I have a subscription to a study-help service (Chegg) that I subscribed to _years _ago.  I haven't been able to find the account or cancel it, so it just charges me $16 every month, even though I'm not even in school anymore.  I need to find the account and get rid of it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Yes please on that second one.  I have a subscription to a study-help service (Chegg) that I subscribed to _years _ago. I haven't been able to find the account or cancel it, so it just charges me $16 every month, even though I'm not even in school anymore. I need to find the account and get rid of it.


Good old Chegg... Helped me cheat learn through my Accounting class in college. I remember it doing the same thing to me now that I think about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Can it please be illegal for an online store to keep your credit card information by default with one time purchases? Xbox does this all the time to me with no option to turn it off so you have to keep manually deleting it. On a similar note, a lot of services should have the option to purchase only a certain amount of months since it's designed to waste money if you forget to cancel. I've wasted so much not using Hulu or Disney+ enough.


Yeah I really hate this seems to be a default in a lot of stores. I always have to make sure I delete my information, some are more annoying than other to do it at.

And yeah basically the reason they have subscription so  they keep earning money off innocent people. Sucks and I hate this is even an acceptable and legal model.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Fun Fact: I'm currently typing this in school. I should really finish my work, though...


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)

I should have asked the staff yesterday if they planned on releasing Spring Shamrock collectibles in the shop for St. Patrick's Day.  Would have been fitting, and I would have grabbed a couple myself too.  Welp, it's too late now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Yes please on that second one.  I have a subscription to a study-help service (Chegg) that I subscribed to _years _ago. I haven't been able to find the account or cancel it, so it just charges me $16 every month, even though I'm not even in school anymore. I need to find the account and get rid of it.


Can't you just call your credit card company and file a charge back? That is a lot of money. Especially over the course of a year. I'd call your company and see if they can do something for you if this site is being shady and hiding said information. Maybe try calling that site first and if that gets you nowhere call your credit card to escalate it.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Can't you just call your credit card company and file a charge back? That is a lot of money. Especially over the course of a year. I'd call your company and see if they can do something for you if this site is being shady and hiding said information. Maybe try calling that site first and if that gets you nowhere call your credit card to escalate it.



Yeah, I could.  I still need to see if I can find my account though.  I _may _still be able to access it and cancel the subscription.  If not, however, I will definitely take your advice.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I could.  I still need to see if I can find my account though.  I _may _still be able to access it and cancel the subscription.  If not, however, I will definitely take your advice.


I get it. Many years ago, my parents didn't even know they were being charged a yearly subscription for Mcafee or Norton? It must've came with their old laptop at the time and the virus protection just weaseled in a yearly sub without them knowing. So even though they never updated the virus after the year was up they were being charged lol.

I was the one that actually caught it on the credit card bill when they couldn't figure out 'what this charge was'


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 18, 2022)

This is my first time socializing with people where everyone seems to be oblivious as to what my favorite animal is, despite me directly mentioning it or at least implying it several times on the forum. This is so awkward considering my favorite animal is my trademark thing it's like my identity that everyone except people on here seem to know


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> This is my first time socializing with people where everyone seems to be oblivious as to what my favorite animal is, despite me directly mentioning it or at least implying it several times on the forum. This is so awkward considering my favorite animal is my trademark thing it's like my identity that everyone except people on here seem to know



Shot in the dark guess, but is it a frog (because of your frog team in Pokemon)?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 18, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Shot in the dark guess, but is it a frog (because of your frog team in Pokemon)?


Yes! Finally!


----------



## Beanz (Mar 18, 2022)

i desire a laundry shoot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2022)

this drawing is old as heck (drawn in December of 2015 so over 6 years ago) but it's still one of my favorite drawings that I ever did in Flipnote 3D


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

^ So cool!!

Anyway, I find it ironic that parents in general tell their kids to not do something, but they do the thing itself. And I get it, they want their kids to turn out for the better, but still. My step-mom scolded me for dropping an F-bomb, but she and my dad swear all the time anyway, and so does everyone else I know. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Anyway, I find it ironic that parents in general tell their kids to not do something, but they do the thing itself. And I get it, they want their kids to turn out for the better, but still. My step-mom scolded me for dropping an F-bomb, but she and my dad swear all the time anyway, and so does everyone else I know. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


bruh I'm 22 and if I say anything that remotely sounds like a bad word my mom still flips tf out, yet she swears all the time lol. parents are the best hypocrites.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

^ I def agree. XD

Anyway, I think that Dolores' and Camilo's part in We Don't Talk About Bruno sounds so good in Japanese. >w<
Edit: I think that Isabela's part in the French dub is great as well, too bad I couldn't find a clip of it. ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2022)

now I can't stop singing "we don't talk about bruno, no, no, no" lol


tfw you have an interest that literally no one else likes so you just kinda have to fangirl over it to youself


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

^ Bro, I relate too well.

Anyway, I was listening to the French version of We Don't Talk About Bruno ("Ne parlons pas de Bruno"), and the ads I got were in French. And I know that I live in a French province and all, but the ads I usually get are in English. Algorithm really is a crazy thing. It's the same when I'm watching those piano covers of video game music, I get ads about Simply Piano.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 18, 2022)

i am hating this weather, why can’t it always be winter? i don’t want to feel like im melting, yuck no thanks.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> now I can't stop singing "we don't talk about bruno, no, no, no" lol
> 
> 
> tfw you have an interest that literally no one else likes so you just kinda have to fangirl over it to youself


I know! One of the biggest reasons I'm still on this site is because I love ACNH so much and I wanna be around people who love playing it too but my close friends at school don't play animal crossing(I mean I have one friend who has it but he doesn't like to play it for whatever reason) sooo I can talk to anyone about animal crossing here because that's what this forum is for.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2022)

I find the people in online gaming who have their names with "no war" in it very ironic, because most likely if you're playing online with them, you'll be very well be at war with them lol. The sentiment is there, but the execution isn't


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I find the people in online gaming who have their names with "no war" in it very ironic, because most likely if you're playing online with them, you'll be very well be at war with them lol. The sentiment is there, but the execution isn't


This or when people is named Name_BLM or stuff, like you actually know what that is or just trying to be edgy?? smh.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 19, 2022)

I must have been living under a rock again


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> This or when people is named Name_BLM or stuff, like you actually know what that is or just trying to be edgy?? smh.


At least BLM makes sense than putting "no war" in a name where you're clearly fighting/competing against people lol. I guess people are just trying to show their support for something, no matter how ironic it may seem


----------



## Romaki (Mar 19, 2022)

why is it so hard to get neat dragons on flight rising


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> At least BLM makes sense than putting "no war" in a name where you're clearly fighting/competing against people lol. I guess people are just trying to show their support for something, no matter how ironic it may seem


Yeah but it becomes kinda empty when everyone put that or just lolplayer_nowar on every profile or social media.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 19, 2022)

im gonna freak out for 2 seconds but wow i love one (1) ena shinonome. her new card is so pretty, she literally broke the card artstyle and made her own because she’s that good
god is a woman and her name is ena thank u for coming to my tedtalk




Spoiler: jp niigo cards spoiler



LITERALLY looks like fanart but holy god it’s an actual in-game card im sobbing its so GOOD it’s the most unique trained card i’ve ever seen






shoutout to rin for having an absolutely gorgeous card too, like holy hell the shading and the colors are so GOOD im in awe at the whole image


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 19, 2022)

Why do coelacanths only come out when it's raining or snowing in AC? (I'm also assuming that they do this IRL.) I could always just look it up, but I kind of don't feel like it. TwT


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 19, 2022)

I just need to say this. "Forced Positivity" is a bad thing, because we live in a society where people always want everyone to feel happy, but when others are going through a rough time and they have positivity being shove down their throat it become damaging to their mental health.

People have the right to feel emotions on how they are truly feeling. When they try to act all happy and act like nothing is wrong their mental well being suffers. Forced Positivity is a growing issue ever since the Pandemic and its starting to get worse. I've been through it myself and just having emotions bottled up in your mind and people telling you to be "positive" is the worst feeling ever!


----------



## amemome (Mar 19, 2022)

Why does ripping audio from my vinyl / cassette tapes always result in really quiet audio??? Even when boosting volume of the rip with audacity, the overall audio is still pretty quiet compared to cd rips.


----------



## justina (Mar 19, 2022)

Idk why Turning Red got all this hate, I thought the movie was really cute!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 19, 2022)

justina said:


> Idk why Turning Red got all this hate, I thought the movie was really cute!


I agree, I loved the movie! I think it got its hate because it's about a topic not usually discussed (menstruation, growing up, etc). I guess people aren't really used to those subjects, but I don't see why it should get so much hate for it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Why do coelacanths only come out when it's raining or snowing in AC? (I'm also assuming that they do this IRL.) I could always just look it up, but I kind of don't feel like it. TwT


Coelacanths like the cold!


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 19, 2022)

Sometimes I forget how old I'm....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I just need to say this. "Forced Positivity" is a bad thing, because we live in a society where people always want everyone to feel happy, but when others are going through a rough time and they have positivity being shove down their throat it become damaging to their mental health.
> 
> People have the right to feel emotions on how they are truly feeling. When they try to act all happy and act like nothing is wrong their mental well being suffers. Forced Positivity is a growing issue ever since the Pandemic and its starting to get worse. I've been through it myself and just having emotions bottled up in your mind and people telling you to be "positive" is the worst feeling ever!


I hate forced positivity, because forcing one emotion to come out is just as bad as suppressing another emotion. you can feel however you want, your feelings are always valid no matter how "good" or "bad" they are. the only thing that really matters is how you act on those feelings (like if you're angry and take it out on someone else). if you're sad for a day? that's perfectly fine! you're allowed to be sad, letting those emotions come out is good for your mental health, even if others make it out to be a bad thing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2022)

justina said:


> Idk why Turning Red got all this hate, I thought the movie was really cute!


Well, there's always going to be people that are _turning red_ over the smallest things. *Ba-dum-tss*

But really, I actually loved the movie since it also referenced some stuff related to Canada.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2022)

^I must be living under a rock, i only ever see ads for it being on that streaming service which i don't plan to get anyway lmao.

Also hope I can snag something from that vintage drop, but 1 pm for me what a time to do it, um hello I work :c


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

Lmaooooo, as messed up as some comment sections can be on websites, once in awhile you can find a gem chain of comments that just makes you laugh.

Case in point I was viewing an NBA tweet on Twitter, and one of the comment chains read like something out of an adult cartoon (e.g. Futurama or Family Guy).  It was just totally random and hilarious between the two.  Almost looks like it was staged.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2022)

justina said:


> Idk why Turning Red got all this hate, I thought the movie was really cute!


I adored it. Watched it twice in the past week and I'm considering giving it another viewing already. 

I also watched _Encanto _this week and enjoyed it less. The best part of the whole movie for me was Luisa's song.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

i can’t believe it’s been 2 years since acnh has been released. where did the time go?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Lmaooooo, as messed up as some comment sections can be on websites, once in awhile you can find a gem chain of comments that just makes you laugh.
> 
> Case in point I was viewing an NBA tweet on Twitter, and one of the comment chains read like something out of an adult cartoon (e.g. Futurama or Family Guy).  It was just totally random and hilarious between the two.  Almost looks like it was staged.


Could you link it if it's not inappropriate? I would love to have a laugh out of it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2022)

For some reason the last couple of times I tuned into some streamers that were friends of streamers I watch to try them out, it was at the tail end of a 24 hour stream where they're grumpy or loopy. 24 hour streams are kind of dumb in my opinion. Just turns me off from watching them again.




justina said:


> Idk why Turning Red got all this hate, I thought the movie was really cute!


I hated the trailers for it and the concept of the movie. I'll probably give it a try anyway, but they definitely did not grab my attention in a good way. The art style is not really my thing either.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hated the trailers for it and the concept of the movie. I'll probably give it a try anyway, but they definitely did not grab my attention in a good way. The art style is not really my thing either.


It's totally fine that you feel this way. It's literally impossible in the entire world to get every single person to like one thing. I mean, I absolutely do not like Cuphead at all, and yet, there are people who enjoy it. If you're forcing yourself to watch Turning Red when you've already had some dislike towards it, don't.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Could you link it if it's not inappropriate? I would love to have a laugh out of it.



I can try, or at least try DM'ing it to you.  I don't think it's inappropriate at all.  I'm just not sure if I can link the exact comment chain, but I'll try to.  It was definitely funny.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

i wonder who is the oldest user on this site, still active or not. i’m not trying to be rude but i genuinely wonder if there is a user who is like 80 years old, not that it matters tho lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm feeling nostalgic over a song from a Zelda game I haven't even played yet. 
Edit: Well, nevermind then... IT SEEMS LIKE NINTENDO WAS AT IT AGAIN STOPPING PEOPLE FROM ENJOYING THEIR BANGER MUSIC. It was the Great Fairy music from Wind Waker, by the way.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I can try, or at least try DM'ing it to you.  I don't think it's inappropriate at all.  I'm just not sure if I can link the exact comment chain, but I'll try to.  It was definitely funny.



For anyone else who wants to see the comment chain in question.... lmao.



Spoiler: the last part is the funniest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2022)

I would honestly be shocked to meet someone who likes the Super Mario series more than I do lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2022)

i think i've read over 300 powerpoint slides today


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 20, 2022)

*cough* *cough* to anyone who was wondering why I was gone for numerous hours on TBT yesterday when I'm usually online way longer then that if you pay attention to the timeframe I'm online, it was because the stupid wi-fi crashed again 

Anyways now to why I actually wanted to post here,
I was thinking about how I often like using 



Spoiler: this








 Greninja image as my profile picture on my online school and then my 13 year old friend(I'm completely unsure of how many Pokemon she knows) PM's me asking what my profile picture even is, which I answer It's Greninja a Pokemon, some time later I'm in a webinar with my 17 year old friend who only knows a couple gen 1 Pokemon or something *please note my 13 year old friend who asked me what my profile picture was is nowhere to be found during that webinar* and then I set that image as my profile picture again and my 17 year old friend instantly recognizes that my profile picture is Greninja and she's like "oh cool it's Greninja!" like seriously what the heck, she barley even knows gen 1 Pokemon how does she know it's Greninja


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

i miss being 5 and getting excited about dumb things like halloween and new wii games.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 20, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i miss being 5 and getting excited about dumb things like halloween and new wii games.


Same but instead I miss being 12 back when I didn't have my little brother who annoys me to death, when puberty didn't ruin everything, when I felt like myself and I didn't have to have these hormones change me.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Same but instead I miss being 12 back when I didn't have my little brother who annoys me to death, when puberty didn't ruin everything, when I felt like myself and I didn't have to have these hormones change me.


yeah lol, 5 year old me wondered what i’d be like in high school and wanted to grow up fast. i wish i would’ve enjoyed being a young child in general instead of wanting to grow up. if i could i would tell her enjoy her  life and please stay off the internet, i’d tell 12 year old me stay away from the undertale fan art, please and thank you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2022)

I have noticed that the 'Expand Your Music Tastes' thread has finally been unpinned from the front page and is now being pushed down like any other regular thread. I wonder why that's the case.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I have noticed that the 'Expand Your Music Tastes' thread has finally been unpinned from the front page and is now being pushed down like any other regular thread. I wonder why that's the case.



They did this awhile ago, lol.  Don't remember the reasoning though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2022)

i still want a thwomp pillow


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 20, 2022)

Trying to save money for something you want is becoming so much harder these days with everything being so expensive.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 21, 2022)

I did a really good job of confusing myself,
whenever someone mentions Fang the cranky wolf villager from animal crossing it makes me think of my own OC Fang who you can see in my signature(unless it broke again ) I was originally planning on making my OC Fang a very dark shade of gray that almost looks like black with a lighter shade of gray stripe-like pattern you can see that my other wolf OCs have and make my OC Fang have pink ears instead of brown, his eyes used to be dizzy circles as place holders for his eyes because I have literally no clue what his eyes should have been, but I decided to change his design because when I was developing him in general I was originally going to make his personality be serious and mature with a tendency to tease others but I decided I didn't want him to be serious because he would have been too similar in personality with Flare and DiscorruptedFunctions who are the serious ones so now Fang has become the annoying yet humorous comedic relief character(who has still retained his tendency to tease others, mainly his older brothers, Flare and DiscorrupedFunctions). That's why his design is the way it is(I don't really care if he just looks like a bland wolf he's my OC after all XD) @/xSuperMario64x is the sweet and caring artist who drew my OCs in my signature and I really love how he chose to make Fangs eyes be yellow! I can't possiblely believe he made Fang look _this _good with only one reference, my own cringey art LOL 



Spoiler: Reference hehe









Now I need to start remembering Fang is also an animal crossing villager


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

When I was younger, everyone told me I should enjoy school because work is going to be so much worse. They lied to me. Work is so much better!


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> When I was younger, everyone told me I should enjoy school because work is going to be so much worse. They lied to me. Work is so much better!


100%. I hated school. My teenage years were easily the worst of my life and no one could pay me enough to go back and redo them.


First day back after being off sick with COVID-19 and I'm analysing PBMCs from COVID patients. So much for hoping work would take my mind off of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> When I was younger, everyone told me I should enjoy school because work is going to be so much worse. They lied to me. Work is so much better!


110% this also. Also I hated my teen years. High school was alright but before that no thanks. And yes work is so much more fun and better!

Anyway, weird this store were supposed to have vintage drop some hours earlier but nothing yet, oh well I hope they let us know... I assume something urgent happened so I hope they can sort it out :/


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2022)

Sometimes I fear I'm not cut out for the field I'm in. Then there are days like today where I complete what was scheduled to be ~3 days worth of a work within 5hrs.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2022)

Tbt is a bit dead at night time huh




Also 2 weeks until I get my cast off, woo-hoo  yes I'll be counting down every single day this wont be the last post about this lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2022)

Being able to sing and brush your teeth at the same time must be a talent. I'm equal parts impressed and concerned about the noises coming from the bathroom right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> When I was younger, everyone told me I should enjoy school because work is going to be so much worse. They lied to me. Work is so much better!



Yeah, I agree.  Work _is _so much better.  Probably helps that I'm working at a really good company too.




ali.di.magix said:


> Tbt is a bit dead at night time huh
> View attachment 434493
> 
> Also 2 weeks until I get my cast off, woo-hoo  yes I'll be counting down every single day this wont be the last post about this lol



The one guest was Tom Nook himself.  He was watching you... 

---

This was a great use of my lunch break.  



Spoiler: Reese's


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2022)

Honestly thinking of starting to collect plushies.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 21, 2022)

target sent one of their stupid advertisements to my email address that said “we noticed you noticing something pretty great” and “it’s an add to cart kind of day” with a link to the series 5 amiibo cards on it.  i have been looking for those for ages and despite the stupid ad, they still don’t have amiibo cards in stock. at this point target is just teasing me.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 22, 2022)

Nearly half a year later I'm still waiting for my parents to set up my E-bay account like they said they would, I really wanna sell my series 5 duplicate amiibo cards so I can get cash for the series 1-4 cards I need


----------



## Neb (Mar 22, 2022)

The best part of learning a language is watching a foreign TV show and actually understand some of what they’re saying. It feels like all of that effort is actually going somewhere.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Nearly half a year later I'm still waiting for my parents to set up my E-bay account like they said they would, I really wanna sell my series 5 duplicate amiibo cards so I can get cash for the series 1-4 cards I need


Why can’t you do it yourself?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Honestly thinking of starting to collect plushies.


bro yaassss!!!! plushies are amazinggg


TurnipBell20 said:


> Why can’t you do it yourself?


well you can't open an ebay account if you're under 18 so that could be why 


I pushed the B and O buttons on my computer keyboard like 8 hours ago and they're still stuck all the way down, I'm screweddd hxjdjebdhsjw


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I pushed the B and O buttons on my computer keyboard like 8 hours ago and they're still stuck all the way down, I'm screweddd hxjdjebdhsjw


How bad is it? Did you try cleaning it with a little bit of water (probably not a good idea) or something? If possible, you could try removing the keys and try to clean them from there. If all else fails, maybe try spraying WD-40. I dunno, just throwing suggestions out there.


I heard a few times that it's possible to burn water. How the _heck_ do you burn something that normally evaporates?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I heard a few times that it's possible to burn water. How the _heck_ do you burn something that normally evaporates?


Chuck Norris can do it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> How bad is it? Did you try cleaning it with a little bit of water (probably not a good idea) or something? If possible, you could try removing the keys and try to clean them from there. If all else fails, maybe try spraying WD-40. I dunno, just throwing suggestions out there.


I'll prob pop the keys out tomorrow and try to use some isopropyl alcohol to clean it. didn't get to it today bc I spent the whole day re-arranging my room 

also as an update, four hours after my last post, the B and O keys are still stuck all the way down


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll prob pop the keys out tomorrow and try to use some isopropyl alcohol to clean it. didn't get to it today bc I spent the whole day re-arranging my room
> 
> also as an update, four hours after my last post, the B and O keys are still stuck all the way down


So their stuck but you can still use them? I don't really know how you get keys unstuck maybe if you use suction like a vacuum to pull them back up?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> So their stuck but you can still use them? I don't really know how you get keys unstuck maybe if you use suction like a vacuum to pull them back up?


no I've been having to type on my phone all day bc my keyboard is pooped. it's funny bc it does still technically work but because there is some crispy choco milk lodged in there they're just stickin around. luckily my keyboard is the kind where the keys can pop out, my old keyboard would've actually been screwed right now


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> no I've been having to type on my phone all day bc my keyboard is pooped. it's funny bc it does still technically work but because there is some crispy choco milk lodged in there they're just stickin around. luckily my keyboard is the kind where the keys can pop out, my old keyboard would've actually been screwed right now


If you wait long enough, you can get some chocolate cottage cheese.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> If you wait long enough, you can get some chocolate cottage cheese.


yummy!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

I'd say yum but I don't like cottage cheese so 

Also perhaps i splurged a bit too much on vintage clothes yesterday, but I do need a new coat and pants + it's so hard finding nice roll/turtleneck shirts tbh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

I tried typing 'ludicrous' but it auto-corrected to 'lubricious', I don't even know what that means but now I wish I didn't look it up... D:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I tried typing 'ludicrous' but it auto-corrected to 'lubricious', I don't even know what that means but now I wish I didn't look it up... D:


LMAOOOO.. I'm sorry that was definitely a Freudian slip by your autocorrect, why I also have it off LOL


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

^ For real, though. And "Freudian slip"... It sounds vaguely familiar, I probably heard it from (old-school) Animaniacs. Now I'm too scared to look it up. XD Anyway,



TurnipBell20 said:


> When I was younger, everyone told me I should enjoy school because work is going to be so much worse. They lied to me. Work is so much better!





Chris said:


> 100%. I hated school. My teenage years were easily the worst of my life and no one could pay me enough to go back and redo them.





Alienfish said:


> 110% this also. Also I hated my teen years. High school was alright but before that no thanks. And yes work is so much more fun and better!



Earlier my old English/math teacher from the 8th grade told me to enjoy my teenage years while I can. Plus, I have a ton of adults (parents, grandparents, relatives, and teachers alike) saying the same thing, but looking at the posts above... I'm not so sure! I suppose we'll see in a few years from now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ^ For real, though. And "Freudian slip"... It sounds vaguely familiar, I probably heard it from (old-school) Animaniacs. Now I'm too scared to look it up. XD Anyway,


an unintentional error regarded as revealing subconscious feelings.

basically when you google xD

Also re teenage year I guess it depends on your situation. I was a bit sheltered with overprotective parents and didn't have many friends so, yeah wasn't fun for me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> an unintentional error regarded as revealing subconscious feelings.
> 
> basically when you google xD
> 
> Also re teenage year I guess it depends on your situation. I was a bit sheltered with overprotective parents and didn't have many friends so, yeah wasn't fun for me.


Ohh, okay. There was a sketch in Animaniacs where "Freudian slips" was mentioned in an innuendo of sorts, so I automatically thought that it was about that. XD And yeah, regarding the teeange years I am in the same situation, so I'm definitely looking forward to my 18th birthday.



Spoiler



Yakko: So what are we going to get Dr. Scratchy?
Dot: Ooooooh, how about an outfit from Oedipus Rex Men's Wear?
Yakko: Nah, his mom would hate those.

Wakko: Ooh, Freudian Slips!
Yakko: Nah, he makes his own!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 23, 2022)

So I finally found my hairbrush but it doesn't really matter because I think what I need is hair gel for my side mohawk or whatever it's called, it's not staying in the position I want it, I really hate the way my hair grows


----------



## Beanz (Mar 23, 2022)

i pronounce hyacinth like “hi-itchy-ith” because it’s funner 

also thank goodness that tomorrow is thursday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2022)

I finally got my keyboard all cleaned out and it works (nearly) perfectly now, none of the keys are sticking anymore thank goodness


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm listening to a cat cover of We Don't Talk About Bruno, and it's so stinkin' cute. 


Spoiler


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Is it considered inappropriate to talk about underwear?



Why does it matter if underwear has designs on 'em? Nobody's gonna see it, anyways. Or, I_ hope_ that nobody sees it, at least...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2022)

“If fascists don’t want you to read something, read the **** out of it.” - Daniel Greene, booktuber.


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2022)

I hate it when I get recommended multiple videos with the same click baity titles. “I got ___ in 2022” and “I spent ___ hours in ____. Here’s what happened” have popped up a lot. I think my least favorite is “The ____ iceberg explained.” That’s mainly because describing the obscurity of trivia with an iceberg has become an overused metaphor.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 24, 2022)

Someone could literally say “I like you” to my face _and_ show several signs of flirting and I’d still misinterpret it or question it, lmao. Literally.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler: Is it considered inappropriate to talk about underwear?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter if underwear has designs on 'em? Nobody's gonna see it, anyways. Or, I_ hope_ that nobody sees it, at least...





Spoiler



If you wear something that is kind of see-through, people might see your underwear. And when you get older, it does have a purpose. But then you probably won’t wear underwear with designs anymore? Lol. I totally get your question, I‘m just trying to find answers, haha!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Someone could literally say “I like you” to my face _and_ show several signs of flirting and I’d still misinterpret it or question it, lmao. Literally.


Same, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get older, it does have a purpose.


*laughs in aroace*


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler: Is it considered inappropriate to talk about underwear?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter if underwear has designs on 'em? Nobody's gonna see it, anyways. Or, I_ hope_ that nobody sees it, at least...


It isn't inappropriate to talk about underwear, no. Well, within reason. We'd take down anything overtly sexual.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2022)

if you wanted to buy a $500 car with only pennies it would cost 50,000 pennies


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 24, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get older, it does have a purpose.


Oh my god. Well, I sort of figured, but I didn't really want to say it. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2022)

I don't know if DPD is trying to scam me of €91 or if it is legit customs fees...

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler: Is it considered inappropriate to talk about underwear?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter if underwear has designs on 'em? Nobody's gonna see it, anyways. Or, I_ hope_ that nobody sees it, at least...





Spoiler



I mean...unless you woohoo but then you..don't wear them so. uh. At least I don't care about them.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> if you wanted to buy a $500 car with only pennies it would cost 50,000 pennies


That's like close to 280 pounds. Good luck dragging that to the dealership lol.


----------



## oak (Mar 24, 2022)

I saw a truck with Florida plates. Pretty far drive for that guy, dang


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2022)

oak said:


> I saw a truck with Florida plates. Pretty far drive for that guy, dang


me seeing people with Cali/Oregon/Texas plates in Ohio 


I found a thwomp plush online and I love it sm but I would really like to save my money when I get more, idk what to do 

only thing I can figure is that it's something I've been wanting for 10+ years and I would very likely love it and cherish it forever (so I'm really leaning towards getting it).

edit: I bought it, he should be here on Tuesday. very excited to bring my squishy rock boi home finally!! :3


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> me seeing people with Cali/Oregon/Texas plates in Ohio
> 
> 
> I found a thwomp plush online and I love it sm but I would really like to save my money when I get more, idk what to do
> ...


It probably goes without saying, but please post a picture when he arrives.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 24, 2022)

Everything in the world is either a potato or not a potato.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 24, 2022)

Why do girl scout cookies feel like a black market item?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Why do girl scout cookies feel like a black market item?


Are they made from real girl scouts?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 24, 2022)

oak said:


> I saw a truck with Florida plates. Pretty far drive for that guy, dang


Not as far for me, but I saw a car with Pennsylvania plates for the first time.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2022)

Me: "Why can't I sleep?"
Also me: "Tea at 2:30 AM? Sounds like a great plan!"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 24, 2022)

MapleSilver said:


> Me: "Why can't I sleep?"
> Also me: "Tea at 2:30 AM? Sounds like a great plan!"


This almost screams like Patrick eating a Krabby Patty at 3 AM lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Why do girl scout cookies feel like a black market item?


because they're better than crack. probably. i wouldn't know


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 25, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Not as far for me, but I saw a car with Pennsylvania plates for the first time.


I think most of those cars with different plates are likely rental cars. The most common plates I’ve seen for rental cars are Ohio and Michigan, but there can be other states as well.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 25, 2022)

Chris said:


> It isn't inappropriate to talk about underwear, no. Well, within reason. We'd take down anything overtly sexual.


Can I get your thoughts on something unrelated to that? This combination seems a bit odd to me:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm noticing that more often than not, my threads are being moved to another forum. I always have trouble with that, for some reason. XD


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 25, 2022)

I refuse to take writing advice from someone who talks like a typical Twitter/Social media user.
Like I get it, but come on.

I'm talking about the 'woke' (or white man bad) kind, I'm here for advice. Please put that stuff on a different account.

*Edit*: Not just them, anyone who shoves their beliefs down your throat. I'm here for video game news and not because you can't stand Kyle and Blake getting married.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 25, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I think most of those cars with different plates are likely rental cars. The most common plates I’ve seen for rental cars are Ohio and Michigan, but there can be other states as well.


Yeah that's what I was going to comment. Some people rent a car in a different state and then drop it off at another one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

just fondly remembering this hippie chain chomp that @/Alienfish made for me back in like 2017 lol 





	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2022

also I'm only like 100 posts away from hitting 20k holy poop


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2022)

I was just looking through my collectible inventory and was reminded of how much I spent on snow globe raffle tickets. 

When they said "Expiry date: Never," they weren't kidding.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 25, 2022)

I really wanted to talk with my close friends about this but their not here so I guess I'll just be weird and say this to nobody and feel like I'm talking to them...


Spoiler: Just writing problems 



So I've finally took my hand a writing for the first time in my life, I've had some OCs for a while(that you can see all five of them in my signature) but I just always had daydreams about them, Y'know stories in my head, but now I've decided to actually type out my story and I'm planning on sharing it with my close friends,
 I'm starting to get so many questions, I know for drawing it's a really creative activity and there isn't really any rules for drawing at all, I'm wondering if that's the case for writing, all I'm doing is trying to type down what I'm imagining, I'm wondering if that's even a proper what to write, it sounded so much better in my head when I type it down its kind of messy and I need to clean it up, some parts in chapters got wacky because I can't always remember the correct order of my story in my imagination because I have so many thoughts and daydreams about other things too, seriously how the heck do people even write numerous different stories at one time without getting mixed up? I miss my second closest friend so badly for so many reasons I haven't seen her in months because she's in a health crisis and she needs to take a break from everything so she can take care of herself, I don't know when I'll ever see her again, I wish I could ask her for help with my writing she's my favorite writer ever, she's been writing for like 6-7 years and she takes writing class and also has a co-writer helping her with her novel so her writing is amazing, her story is so vivid, her OCs are so charming and the plot of her stories never gets old I could re-read her stories over and over and never get bored, I thought writing would be easy my writing looks so horrible compared to hers(I know I shouldn't compare my work with others especially since I know she's been working way more on writing then me obviously she has more experience) 
- I need to re-write the prologue of my story because I decided I do not want to reveal my characters backstories at the beginning and wait until the stories goes on and the reader can hear snippets of their backstories and piece together everything
- I REALLY need to find better vocabulary for my story my language is so childish and dull my friend's vocabulary is so sophisticated that I often need to google what the words she uses mean because I've never heard of them before, how does she know the perfect words for things I don't know what words to use, I look so dumb
- I think I can do a better job of showing my characters personalities off
- Just- their backstories need SO much work...
I was looking at said close friend's Pinterest account and I found she made a group of useful information about her writing like tips and important information about how to make her story more realistic by actually adding _facts _into her fictional story, I thought it might be useful to my own self and maybe I could learn something from the experienced writer but extremely little of the information is actually helpful to me since it's mainly Medical stuff since her stories usually have medical themes and information that's only really useful for humanoid OCs since she has a lot of demon/angel/human/hybrid characters and I have animal OCs so I guess I should just go find my own tips and stuff like she has, problem is most people have humanoid OCs and so it's easier to find that stuff for them and not animal OCs. If my story turns out good I was planning on kind of continuing my story with a different plot and universe where all my animal OCs got turned into humans(at least then it seems easier to write about human-ish OCs)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

@BrokenSanity I couldn't read everything bc I'm half asleep but aimlessly writing down your thoughts is actually a really good writing exercise, I do it myself a lot. you just write literally whatever you're thinking and then go back and edit it later. also remember you won't become an amazing writer overnight, but if you keep working at it you just might be an amazing writer someday


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

I hope they eventually find a good substitute for theatres that allow you to view them at home instead. Obviously streaming services aren’t the best business wise, but going to the theatre is so annoying.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)

My martial arts skills are improving steadily, and so are my job skills.  I'm glad that I'm managing to make good progress.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2022)

It's 8am on a Saturday and I'm sat in bed with a coffee working because I've a deadline for 9am Monday. Joy.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 26, 2022)

I can't believe Taylor Hawkins from the Foo Fighters has passed away!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2022)

I kinda hate that it's still completely dark out before 7am, one of my favorite things about summer is waking up at 6am and seeing the sun already rising for the day.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

I usually like carrots but this juice was.. just no. I'd rather just eat a carrot and drink water, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I usually like carrots but this juice was.. just no. I'd rather just eat a carrot and drink water, lol.


i didn't even know that carrot juice was a thing you could buy and now I wish I didn't know lmao 


I just checked the tracking on my order from Nintendo of America and it's expected to arrive on Tuesday, aka the same day the thwomp boi gets here. that will be a wild day lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i didn't even know that carrot juice was a thing you could buy and now I wish I didn't know lmao
> 
> 
> I just checked the tracking on my order from Nintendo of America and it's expected to arrive on Tuesday, aka the same day the thwomp boi gets here. that will be a wild day lol


You can. It can be nice with other veggies or fruit but as a standalone thing then nope I agree lol.

Ayy nice though, expecting on clothes package on Monday and another next week as well!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 26, 2022)

Crazy to think how effective algorithm works, I've known about it for years and yet I'm still appaled about it. Earlier I got one of those banner ads (or whatever the heck they're called) about the Dog Man books while scrolling through a thread here. Okay, the exact reason is because I was checking to see how much the Dog Man books costs because I'm thinking of buying some (I only have 2 out of 13 books).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 26, 2022)

I've never had carrot juice before, but tomato juice isn't bad. It has helped during hot days after I've been working outside for quite some time. I did end up growing a ton of carrots in some makeshift planters I made last year. Looking forward to doing that again. I yielded about 10 big freezer bags of them.



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Crazy to think how effective algorithm works, I've known about it for years and yet I'm still appaled about it. Earlier I got one of those banner ads (or whatever the heck they're called) about the Dog Man books while scrolling through a thread here. Okay, the exact reason is because I was checking to see how much the Dog Man books costs because I'm thinking of buying some (I only have 2 out of 13 books).


It's also weird how phones and the such nowadays listen to what you are saying. You could be casually talking about camping with your family/friends and then bam you open your phone to a bunch of camping gear for sell. It's a gross invasion of privacy.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 26, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Crazy to think how effective algorithm works, I've known about it for years and yet I'm still appaled about it. Earlier I got one of those banner ads (or whatever the heck they're called) about the Dog Man books while scrolling through a thread here. Okay, the exact reason is because I was checking to see how much the Dog Man books costs because I'm thinking of buying some (I only have 2 out of 13 books).


ikr yesterday my brother asked a random question out of the blue, he asked is there more doors or wheels in the world. then about an hour later im scrolling through instagram and i see a reuploaded tiktok that asks the same question.

on a side note i kind of want to become a streamer & stream video games for fun. i want to do a wild world stream but i don’t have a capture card and i don’t want to hack  also i have no idea what i would go by.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 27, 2022)

“Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.”

And that’s why Harry Potter is Science Fiction.


----------



## Neb (Mar 27, 2022)

Something I wish I knew when I was younger is that school hierarchies don’t reflect adult life. Once you’re out of middle and high school most people won’t call you a loser. People are too busy with their own lives to care about that sort of thing. It’s honestly really comforting.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2022)

Neb said:


> Something I wish I knew when I was younger is that school hierarchies don’t reflect adult life. Once you’re out of middle and high school most people won’t call you a loser. People are too busy with their own lives to care about that sort of thing. It’s honestly really comforting.


I found that the things people would make fun of me for in school are the same things people admire about me now. Sometimes your environment is the problem rather than you as a person.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2022)

I would love to have a Redd collectible


----------



## Beanz (Mar 27, 2022)

now that i think about it, was the campsite rv update/the harvey update in new leaf some kind of social experiment by nintendo? it’s kind of strange that they updated the game 4 years after it released. was it to test if people came back to the game or were the testing how people would react to nook mile tickets because meow coupons were kind of like the same thing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 27, 2022)

Beanz said:


> now that i think about it, was the campsite rv update/the harvey update in new leaf some kind of social experiment by nintendo? it’s kind of strange that they updated the game 4 years after it released. was it to test if people came back to the game or were the testing how people would react to nook mile tickets because meow coupons were kind of like the same thing.


It was to test the waters with the amiibo cards they released at the same time. Which they ended up deeming not good enough to continue due to sells, but fulfilled this lack of sells themselves by printing so few.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> It was to test the waters with the amiibo cards they released at the same time. Which they ended up deeming not good enough to continue due to sells, but fulfilled this lack of sells themselves by printing so few.


Yeah, I don't get why they printed so few even though it was an "experiment" obviously they sold well... And people ended up doing scalper price for the "popular" villagers. Or Ninty just like creating chaos lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 27, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah, I don't get why they printed so few even though it was an "experiment" obviously they sold well... And people ended up doing scalper price for the "popular" villagers. Or Ninty just like creating chaos lol.


I mean this is just a Nintendo thing. They always create artificial shortages. Fire Emblem Awakening was hit hard when it came out. I was thinking about picking it up, but everywhere online and instore was out of stock so I just gave up and forgot about the game. I think I asked for Link Between Worlds for my B-day instead. 

Same thing for Pikmin 3 on the Wii U. I didn't pick it up the month or so it was released and when I checked, same problem. I eventually found it for a decent price, still pretty steep 2 years later. Then in 2016ish, a year later, they released it as a Nintendo Select...I hate them sometimes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean this is just a Nintendo thing. They always create artificial shortages. Fire Emblem Awakening was hit hard when it came out. I was thinking about picking it up, but everywhere online and instore was out of stock so I just gave up and forgot about the game. I think I asked for Link Between Worlds for my B-day instead.
> 
> Same thing for Pikmin 3 on the Wii U. I didn't pick it up the month or so it was released and when I checked, same problem. I eventually found it for a decent price, still pretty steep 2 years later. Then in 2016ish, a year later, they released it as a Nintendo Select...I hate them sometimes.


Nintendo makes a lot of illogical decisions and is easily leaving money on the table. The demand for some products is there and I don't know why they simply couldn't do that. And let's not get started with copyright takedowns of soundtracks on Youtube. How else are we going to listen to them? If Nintendo does that, then they should provide some sort of alternative.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Nintendo makes a lot of illogical decisions and is easily leaving money on the table. The demand for some products is there and I don't know why they simply couldn't do that. And let's not get started with copyright takedowns of soundtracks on Youtube. How else are we going to listen to them? If Nintendo does that, then they should provide some sort of alternative.


Yep. Why do they think goes yarr matey and pirates stuff or just make their own amiibo cards? Sometimes I don't really get their mindset...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 27, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Nintendo makes a lot of illogical decisions and is easily leaving money on the table. The demand for some products is there and I don't know why they simply couldn't do that. And let's not get started with copyright takedowns of soundtracks on Youtube. How else are we going to listen to them? If Nintendo does that, then they should provide some sort of alternative.


Don't give them any ideas. They'll make NSO+ which will cost $30 more and will only have a few handselected ones.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Don't give them any ideas. They'll make NSO+ which will cost $30 more and will only have a few handselected ones.


Oh dear, I never thought of that. I assumed that they could just put the soundtracks on Spotify as an option, but yikes. Wouldn't be a surprise if they did, though, as if we don't pay enough for the shoddy services already.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Oh dear, I never thought of that. I assumed that they could just put the soundtracks on Spotify as an option, but yikes. Wouldn't be a surprise if they did, though, as if we don't pay enough for the shoddy services already.


Yeah it still pains me to get NSO now, we pay $20 for literally 3DS and Wii U servers...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 27, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah it still pains me to get NSO now, we pay $20 for literally 3DS and Wii U servers...


It's actually worst. At least where I am concerned. With Smash and AC both were downgraded as far as multiplayer goes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> It's actually worst. At least where I am concerned. With Smash and AC both were downgraded as far as multiplayer goes.


Yeah the connection is unstable af, you literally have to sit next to your router to play it, like couldn't they built in better connection lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

It's crazy how fast time flies. It feels like just yesterday when the latest Dog Man book was Brawl of the Wild (6th book in the series). And by then there's four more main books and three spin-off books. I'm also wondering how the heck Dav Pilkey (creator of Dog Man and other fantastic novels) made a total of 13 Dog Man books in the span of five years.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> It's crazy how fast time flies. It feels like just yesterday when the latest Dog Man book was Brawl of the Wild (6th book in the series). And by then there's four more main books and three spin-off books. I'm also wondering how the heck Dav Pilkey (creator of Dog Man and other fantastic novels) made a total of 13 Dog Man books in the span of five years.


No idea but yeah Captain Underpants is still popular too lol.

Also would be nice if DPD could release my package soon I paid it lol


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I usually like carrots but this juice was.. just no. I'd rather just eat a carrot and drink water, lol.


I am kind of late, but I heard of a person (IRL) who was forced to drink carrot juice all the time as a kid, and her skin turned orange-ish.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I am kind of late, but I heard of a person (IRL) who was forced to drink carrot juice all the time as a kid, and her skin turned orange-ish.


That sounds weirdly creepy. I mean..sure it's healthy in moderate amounts but that sounds creepy regardless of how it was...


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 27, 2022)

I always pinch/fiddle with my eyebrows (I don’t know how to accurately describe this). I should stop it because they’re barely there anymore, lol.


----------



## oak (Mar 27, 2022)

I accidently washed 40 bucks in my pants pocket but luckily Canadian money is weird and made of plastic so it was perfectly fine.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 27, 2022)

I still can't believe I hated Pokemon at first.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 27, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah it still pains me to get NSO now, we pay $20 for literally 3DS and Wii U servers...


Huh? What do you mean pay $20 for 3DS servers? I've played Pokemon X online and I didn't need to pay money, do you mean for smash servers or something?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Huh? What do you mean pay $20 for 3DS servers? I've played Pokemon X online and I didn't need to pay money, do you mean for smash servers or something?



They're talking about the fact that Nintendo Switch Online costs $20 a year, and does not add anything of great value compared to the online servers for the 3DS and the Wii U.  Whereas online for the 3DS and Wii U was free.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 28, 2022)

i can’t believe it’ll be 3 years since i’ve joined tbt next month


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Huh? What do you mean pay $20 for 3DS servers? I've played Pokemon X online and I didn't need to pay money, do you mean for smash servers or something?


I meant that Switch is basically using the same servers, but still we have to pay because Ninty decided to jump the bandwagon with paid online play.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 28, 2022)

The Oscars last night, just wow... Just wow.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> The Oscars last night, just wow... Just wow.


Tell me more please, haven’t seen them, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> The Oscars last night, just wow... Just wow.


Lol seems a bit staged to me.. I mean while you shouldn't joke about people's conditions, to hit someone seems way too much if it was actually real.


----------



## deana (Mar 28, 2022)

I would like to announce to everyone here that I achieved one of my biggest goals today...



deana said:


> All I want in this world is to figure out the Wordle in two tries



And now, as of today I have  mostly just by luck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

i think the Boo Egg might be one of my favorite egg collectibles now, along with the wah egg, aurora egg, and disco ball egg <3

I mean just look at this legendary lineup


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2022)

If it fits I sits.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

possibly the greatest image ever in any video game





edit: here it is on the actual hardware, because it is not in fact a joke


Spoiler



waluigi is a madman and I respect him for it


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 28, 2022)

I like shorts!
They are comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m contemplating either having a snack or eating a dinner before I go to sleep. I might just have a snack because I’m not that hungry.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

Psydye said:


> View attachment 435206
> If it fits I sits.


IT Guy: Yup, I think I see the problem here.


Croconaw said:


> I’m contemplating either having a snack or eating a dinner before I go to sleep. I might just have a snack because I’m not that hungry.


Sometimes if I don't eat dinner early enough I just settle for a peanutbutter sandwich and it's just as good.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 28, 2022)

I like how the forum’s banner changes with your particular timezone, rather than at one set time. I think I like the sunsets and the sunrise the most. 



TheDuke55 said:


> Sometimes if I don't eat dinner early enough I just settle for a peanutbutter sandwich and it's just as good.


I just decided to eat a snack cake!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 28, 2022)

I was just over at the "Quick! Before the mods come!" thread and after scrolling all the way to the bottom, a singular thread was shown that its last post was from 2014... It was a mafia game by the way.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 29, 2022)

I swear the 2k views my ACNH shop has is mainly a bunch of bots and guests viewing it, it's only been up since late January there's no way that many TBT users viewed my thread that's like 1k views per month?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I swear the 2k views my ACNH shop has is mainly a bunch of bots and guests viewing it, it's only been up since late January there's no way that many TBT users viewed my thread that's like 1k views per month?


That, or the views may count if someone views the thread more than once? For example, me viewing the thread three times would count as three views. I’m not sure if that’s how it works here, but that may be it.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 29, 2022)

Me: “I’m not a cat person.”
Also me when I see a _nice_ cat:
(Yes, this is my picture. It was a random cat I saw on someone’s porch a few years ago and I wanted to pet them.)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 29, 2022)

Why do fancy people like runny eggs?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 29, 2022)

I am sooo hungry! I am at work and can’t eat right now, so that sucks. But I‘m looking forward to lunch.


----------



## Neb (Mar 29, 2022)

One of my moms found my Twitter through my phone contacts. I didn’t even know you could do that. Having her follow me isn’t an issue, but I’m worried other people on my contacts might find it.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 29, 2022)

When will my soup be done? _( :c」∠)_


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2022)

Having Type 2 Diabetes sucks because now I have to limit how much food I eat and how much insulin I need in my system just to keep my blood sugar stable.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2022)

^I can relate. All I drink is diet stuff now because of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2022)

I should probably eat something else than instant ramen but cba and I didn't have time to make anything anyway.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 29, 2022)

👁👁
U

he is coming.​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 29, 2022)

The sequel to The Legend of Zelda - Breath of the Wild got delayed again lol. It's been pushed back to next year Spring 2023, but I'm not bothered by it. I know this feeling all too well that I've gotten used to it.

Edit: Also, Eiji Aonuma got a haircut.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Having Type 2 Diabetes sucks because now I have to limit how much food I eat and how much insulin I need in my system just to keep my blood sugar stable.


I'm glad that you're slowly doing better than how things had happened. I know friends and family who suffer from this. And it may happen to me when I get older to. I can imagine how much it sucks to have to limit your favorite foods and the such and or completely do away with them.

I had to limit the stuff I drank to the point I only drink water for the most part now due to health issues. At first it kind of sucked, but now I've been not drinking any of the sugary drinks for a few years. I know diabetics must be aware of their feet care as well. I am unsure of the specifics as I never looked it up for myself, but I know family/friends must be mindful of it.

Just be careful and take care of yourself and I am sure soon you will have yourself in a scheduled rhythm.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> The sequel to The Legend of Zelda - Breath of the Wild got delayed again lol. It's been pushed back to next year Spring 2023, but I'm not bothered by it. I know this feeling all too well that I've gotten used to it.
> 
> Edit: Also, Eiji Aonuma got a haircut.


Eh I'll take a delay over having hot garbage. We all know that Cyberpunk was a disaster when it was first dropped because they tried to rush it out for the holidays. So much wrong that I don't want to list them all, but they had to honor anyone who downloaded the game on the consoles with a full refund.

So yeah let's give them the time to make it amazing. They also delayed Advance Wars, which I was looking forward to due to the ongoing tensions with Russia and Ukraine. Which I totally get. I am fine waiting for it. But it may never release this year or next depending how things escalate. Which I am also fine with because there are bigger issues at stake. Just to be clear, that statement wasn't intended to your response. Just making my post clear as I made a similar post on Twitter (line for line) and got called everything. Sometimes I wish that site would just implode on itself forever. It draw the most disgusting people.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 29, 2022)

i hate those clickbate ac youtubers so much


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 29, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Eh I'll take a delay over having hot garbage. We all know that Cyberpunk was a disaster when it was first dropped because they tried to rush it out for the holidays. So much wrong that I don't want to list them all, but they had to honor anyone who downloaded the game on the consoles with a full refund.
> 
> So yeah let's give them the time to make it amazing. They also delayed Advance Wars, which I was looking forward to due to the ongoing tensions with Russia and Ukraine. Which I totally get. I am fine waiting for it. But it may never release this year or next depending how things escalate. Which I am also fine with because there are bigger issues at stake. Just to be clear, that statement wasn't intended to your response. Just making my post clear as I made a similar post on Twitter (line for line) and got called everything. Sometimes I wish that site would just implode on itself forever. It draw the most disgusting people.


Definitely. I'm also hoping they don't litter the sequel with problems of modern gaming such as microtransactions despite the delay. **Stares at numerous games that were ruined by it** It's already bad dealing with them ruining the fun.

It's not a surprise Twitter is like that. Always an absolute gong show when things get really heated up. A lot of people wouldn't say those kinds of things in person but are willing on the internet in general. You're better off not going there anymore. I don't see any benefits why I should have a Twitter account.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)

Funnily enough, I still get e-mails from Twitter saying "Come back, R.  We miss you," even though I deleted my account years ago.  Yeah right, like I'm really going to come back to that cesspool that also locked my account just for uploading only ACNH screenshots.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2022)

I think I forget to let myself wind down sometimes. I've been cleaning and doing other stuff all day and it's now 8pm, yet part of me is still like "come on you got more stuff to do why are you slacking off" even though I'm exhausted and should prob eat something.


maybe I need to learn to stop gaslighting myself lol


----------



## Beanz (Mar 29, 2022)

im kind of bored with new horizons atm so im starting to play ww and new leaf. im not abandoning new horizons but im debating on whether or not to start a new nl town. im the thinking of either remodeling my 2018 town or starting a new town on my second unused file. the 2018 file is all trashed out because that’s what 13 year old me’s idea of what a “cottage core” town was. i have everything already and it would be easy to achieve what i have envisioned for my town but i also like the idea of a developing town and collecting items. i think i want to name my new town “Jakington” after my dog because his name is jake.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> It's not a surprise Twitter is like that. Always an absolute gong show when things get really heated up. A lot of people wouldn't say those kinds of things in person but are willing on the internet in general. You're better off not going there anymore. I don't see any benefits why I should have a Twitter account.


Honestly if it weren't for friends who refused to be anywhere but there, I wouldn't touch that site at all. It went downhill when Tumblr had that mass exodus. Twitter just needs to do the same and then where are they all going to go? Myspace? lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 29, 2022)

Venti said:


> Funnily enough, I still get e-mails from Twitter saying "Come back, R.  We miss you," even though I deleted my account years ago.  Yeah right, like I'm really going to come back to that cesspool that also locked my account just for uploading only ACNH screenshots.


Wow, they did the exact same thing to my account. All I wanted to do was upload New Leaf screenshots for TBT, and I guess they thought I was a bot for doing that. Which makes me wonder how anyone is even able to use the site with moderation that strict. 

Though, based on what I've heard about Twitter, I'm pretty sure they did me a favor by locking my account.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow, they did the exact same thing to my account. All I wanted to do was upload New Leaf screenshots for TBT, and I guess they thought I was a bot for doing that. Which makes me wonder how anyone is even able to use the site with moderation that strict.
> 
> Though, based on what I've heard about Twitter, I'm pretty sure they did me a favor by locking my account.


Yeah, my Instagram actually got banned and I stopped using it after that. It’s insane.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 30, 2022)

Since we are mostly made of water, is drinking water cannibalism?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2022)

So far 2022 has been both interesting and just unexpected....


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 30, 2022)

I really dislike noisy places.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't give my old friends enough credit. as a kid I was always one of those people who was like "I'm doing my own thing and if you don't wanna do what I want to do then that's too bad" and as a result my two close friends ended up liking all the same stuff I liked (specifically stuffed animals, 80s music, and Super Mario). most people weren't willing to do that for me, and as an adult I understand that it's important to take an interest in your friends' interests as well because friendship is a two-way street, but as an autistic kid who had no sense of social ability I didn't understand that.

so I guess I'm just really grateful that they were willing to give me a chance despite my quirks and everything I did wrong. they really were the best friends I ever had as a kid, and I'll never forget that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't give my old friends enough credit. as a kid I was always one of those people who was like "I'm doing my own thing and if you don't wanna do what I want to do then that's too bad" and as a result my two close friends ended up liking all the same stuff I liked (specifically stuffed animals, 80s music, and Super Mario). most people weren't willing to do that for me, and as an adult I understand that it's important to take an interest in your friends' interests as well because friendship is a two-way street, but as an autistic kid who had no sense of social ability I didn't understand that.
> 
> so I guess I'm just really grateful that they were willing to give me a chance despite my quirks and everything I did wrong. they really were the best friends I ever had as a kid, and I'll never forget that.


Big feels. As long as they aren't mainstream boring people I give people a chance. I mean I couldn't stand some Snapchat stereotype person basically being glued to their phone not having a music interest for real or whatever.

Yeah I don't expect everyone to be into Johnny's Entertainment boys or the 1960s/70s, I just prefer people who have their own nerd stuff they like.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2022)

I honestly can't wait to sit and watch the first episode of Moon Knight later on tonight and I really need to drag Shino over to HHP so I can unlock the Torii arch so I can get started on my mini Japanese villager neighbourhood.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 30, 2022)

is discord down or is my net messing up
i love how the first thing i do when discord is down is to ask on tbt


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

-deleted-
The last thing I need is a warning for talking about something suggestive. ;-;


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 30, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> is discord down or is my net messing up
> i love how the first thing i do when discord is down is to ask on tbt


It's possible that it was or is. I noticed a few of my friends on Twitter were asking the same thing.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm past the recommended reading age.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


I think recommended reading ages are complete bogus, kind of like gender roles. You can be any age or any gender and enjoy what you like. I think the recommendation is just a recommendation, so people know the target audience.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2022)

^It's like me, I'm 33 but I'll be damned if I ever stop watching cartoons! LOVE my Adventure Time, Regular Show, Gravity Falls, etc.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> Also 2 weeks until I get my cast off, woo-hoo  yes I'll be counting down every single day this wont be the last post about this lol


5 days now friends!!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2022)

god i ****ing love digimon adventure


----------



## wenee (Mar 31, 2022)

[deleted]


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I think recommended reading ages are complete bogus, kind of like gender roles. You can be any age or any gender and enjoy what you like. I think the recommendation is just a recommendation, so people know the target audience.


It's basically so people don't buy mature content for their 8 year old, yes.

As someone working in a library we also have those, but it also has a basis in cataloguing so you know sort of what target audience it is even if sometime you can pick from other ones as long as you know the content and reading level. They're not really bogus but yeah read what you want, lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 31, 2022)

Someone is running or stomping around above me (I live in a two-story apartment); I'm trying to write and can't think because of it. 
It's probably a child. dang kids lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 31, 2022)

As always I'm so freakin' hungry but I can't wait to eat my dinner which is just taking too long to cook.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

Neopets is temp. down because some dumb art glitch with pets and being slow... I probably wouldn't be as annoyed if they didn't claim it to be scheduled like, early april fools or?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2022)

Chance of a tornado in my area tonight. Hope we don't get one!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Chance of a tornado in my area tonight. Hope we don't get one!


I hope not! Thankfully we don't get many tornadoes where I live (Eastern Canada), but it must be pretty terrifying! :[

Anyway, how did I not know until now that it was spelled "Dog Man" and not "Dogman"? It even says it clearly in the books, I feel like an idiot now. XD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

Who the heck would buy this??


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 31, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Who the heck would buy this??
> 
> View attachment 435563


I’m sure someone would, lmao. I’ve seen a lot
of questionable designs that people wear.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 31, 2022)

Please tell me Nookipedia transforming their wiki to honor Cephalobot is a slightly early April's Fool's day prank(please don't misunderstand I really love Cephalobot but I liked it when it was Nookipedia and it was normal) 


Spoiler: Nookipedia er I mean "Cephalopedia"


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 31, 2022)

lego is not the same as mega bloks


----------



## Neb (Apr 1, 2022)

No thoughts. Only beta Wooper.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2022)

When you friend zone someone before they can friend zone you but you find out that they actually been flirting the whole time. Now I have to stop the “friend” word, get my head out of my ass and back to reality. A lot of **** has been going over my head.

Also, I’m loving the pink leaves on the forum for April.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m sure someone would, lmao. I’ve seen a lot
> of questionable designs that people wear.


This and be glad it doesn't come with a random Engrish phrase on it lmao


----------



## Beanz (Apr 1, 2022)

i love the pink font on the forum today

also gotta love this thing:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2022)

What is going on around the forums and why is Kirby eating our collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)

It has been over 10 minutes since I started listening to Kirby's Gourmet Race (10 hours) while doing my work.  I can no longer hear the voices of people or other sounds... only Kirby music.  I wonder how much longer it will be before I break.  If anyone finds this, please, tell my family I love them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 1, 2022)

I am super burned out from Kirby and the Forgotten Land. I've gotten everything for each area before leaving it and I'm only 51% done with the game after completing 5 worlds and 2 areas of world 6.


----------



## oak (Apr 1, 2022)

Damn my new rabbit Leo is sassy as heck. If you're eating anything or he thinks you're eating something, he will come over and bite you. Good thing he's super cute.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

I don't play Kirby all that often, but I love the whole Kirby joke for this forum. XD

Edit: I just got a great idea for something to draw, but I have to wait till I get home to bring it into action. D:

_And someone here in the school library was playing the song Chop Suey by System of a Down-_


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 1, 2022)

There is snow everywhere. It’s April and all I see outside is white. Huh?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

Just logged on and this is the first thread I went to today so I'll post this here,
Should have seen an April Fools Day Prank coming.... everything got turned into pink and Kirby and now my collectiables are cursed


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Just logged on and this is the first thread I went to today so I'll post this here,
> Should have seen an April Fools Day Prank coming.... everything got turned into pink and Kirby and now my collectiables are cursed


I remember when this one online game I played had all of the enemies give out 1 million exp. I was so confused, but then I looked at my 'to next level' status and noticed that each enemy was actually only giving 1 exp. So visual wise it looked like I was getting a lot, but coding wise I was not lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 1, 2022)

Did the grass just turn pink!?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

wait never mind please ignore this.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

I've been drinking Québon my entire life, now other milk brands sound strange to me, like UltraPur and Fa!rLife.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I've been drinking Québon my entire life, now other milk brands sound strange to me, like UltraPur and Fa!rLife.


 I really love Fa!rLife but I've never even heard of those other brands.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I really love Fa!rLife but I've never even heard of those other brands.


Interesting, I'm guessing it's because the other two brands are Canadian-exclusive. (Or that's what I'm assuming, I mean Québon is literally a play-on word for Québec. )


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Interesting, I'm guessing it's because the other two brands are Canadian-exclusive. (Or that's what I'm assuming, I mean Québon is literally a play-on word for Québec. )


I thought so, I'm not Canadian so I don't really know about that all that stuff they have.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Did the grass just turn pink!?


As long as you don't see pink elephants, you should be fine!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> When you friend zone someone before they can friend zone you but you find out that they actually been flirting the whole time. Now I have to stop the “friend” word, get my head out of my ass and back to reality. A lot of **** has been going over my head.


this is why I hate being aro cause I'm basically completely oblivious to any kind of flirting so like how the heck and I supposed to find a partner lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2022)

This grass looks really good during sunset.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

I remember in the 8th grade when I was in Science class, my teacher said: "Can someone tell me what the word is? It starts with the letter O." And a classmate of mine calls out: "Orgasm!". My teacher's response was: "That's... Not appropriate, Hayden. It's actually _organism_." Well, time-skip to next year year when the same teacher makes me explain what oxytocin is and how it's released. You can probably imagine what I had to say.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

so I just learned today that there is a board in Mario Party 3 that's inhabited mostly by thwomps and whomps and now part of me really want to get this game just so I can play on a board with two of my favorite enemies and Waluigi, Wario, and Daisy. now that would be a real party lol.





I mean look at my boys over there. playing board games. one of them is literally just stuck lying on the ground. they're straight vibing and I want some of that vibe.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

I think there are days where I will use like, the same emoji. Yesterday was , and today is . I wonder what emoji I'll be using tomorrow..?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2022)

I was at a Dollarama store the other day and I saw this:



Man, this dog looks a lot like Bea. I guess someone has been playing too much Animal Crossing LOL.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I just learned today that there is a board in Mario Party 3 that's inhabited mostly by thwomps and whomps and now part of me really want to get this game just so I can play on a board with two of my favorite enemies and Waluigi, Wario, and Daisy. now that would be a real party lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey maybe we will get lucky and this will be one of the maps for the new Mario Party when they start doing dlc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Hey maybe we will get lucky and this will be one of the maps for the new Mario Party when they start doing dlc.


dude if they put this board (or Waluigi Island) into dlc for Superstars I would legit cry lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

I remember the other day when I randomly started thinking about the Dog Man books that I was planning to buy, and I got so excited I tapped my foot rapidly on the floor like I was Thumper. XD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Why am I getting notifications at super-sonic speed at midnight?? No wonder I wake up with like, 50+ notifs the next morning. XD


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 2, 2022)

Because it's not midnight elsewhere.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 2, 2022)

im so bored im supposed to be asleep but im not. it’s 1 AM here somebody entertain me please.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 2, 2022)

Go play internet Scrabble. I'm playing against the computer right now.

PS: I had no idea that "wend" was an actual word.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 2, 2022)

I found one online community to play Monster Hunter Rise with, and it looks like the active ones would much rather complain about it. I can somewhat relate since some of their complaints are very applicable to other games I've played here, but I'd like to experience the good with someone.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

Does anyone besides me remember this show?


Spoiler: big image


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I just learned today that there is a board in Mario Party 3 that's inhabited mostly by thwomps and whomps and now part of me really want to get this game just so I can play on a board with two of my favorite enemies and Waluigi, Wario, and Daisy. now that would be a real party lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can find it for a reasonable price, get it!

Tbh I'd get any 64/GCN 'party, they were the best!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

I went out to check on a noise that was happening, and it turns out Lulu's (my kitty) water machine wasn't working, so I gave her a fresh bowl of water with ice.  I was feeling sad, but it made me happy to see her start drinking more water.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2022)

Hope my Switch OLED comes in today.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 2, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Hope my Switch OLED comes in today.


*fingers crossed*

looks like it stopped snowing


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Squidward said:


> *fingers crossed*
> 
> looks like it stopped snowing


random but i love your chii/chobits pfp! <3

should probably change my sheets but too lazy and meh to do it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 2, 2022)

Ever since last, year I occasionally receive random texts of Snapchat codes. I am not familiar with that thing and haven't ever even used it. Probably just some scam attempts.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 2, 2022)

I've broken two folding chairs in as many years and I think the universe might be telling me to get a standing desk.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

just thinking abt this fantastic pic that I made on my 3DS way back in 2013 lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 2, 2022)

Venti said:


> Does anyone besides me remember this show?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big image


lmao Thanks. Time to burn it out of my memory again.

*Into the mind vault you go...*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just thinking abt this fantastic pic that I made on my 3DS way back in 2013 lol
> View attachment 435858


Man I miss that drawing "app" thing. Big nostalgia right here.

Part of me kinda wants to get a 3DS now but I imagine people will be scalping them also lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 3, 2022)

Venti said:


> Does anyone besides me remember this show?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big image


Yes. Have you seen any of the Canadian stuff from Teletoon?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2022



Alienfish said:


> Man I miss that drawing "app" thing. Big nostalgia right here.
> 
> Part of me kinda wants to get a 3DS now but I imagine people will be scalping them also lol.


I hear they're hard to get now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yes. Have you seen any of the Canadian stuff from Teletoon?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2022
> 
> ...


Idk how I didn't get that notif, but yeah I think they also ceased production obviously? And yeah second hand are rather expensive too especially in those stores that trades them in :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2022)

@/Venti has proposed a serious question:

"is a thwomp an animal?"

now I'm scared as to what the answer is


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @/Venti has proposed a serious question:
> 
> "is a thwomp an animal?"
> 
> now I'm scared as to what the answer is


Google basically only gave me info about the house items in AC so I honestly have no clue lmao


----------



## Beanz (Apr 3, 2022)

no wait this is actually true, when my grandma was in the other room i used to sneak into the kitchen and eat scoops of nutella straight out of the jar with a spoon


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2022)

The Mario Kart 7 title screen music had no right to slap so hard


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 3, 2022)

I can’t wait to go to sleep and get good sleep tonight.  I just had a wonderful conversation with my favorite person and I couldn’t be going to sleep happier.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2022)

could spend all day looking at r/place on reddit. it's kind of overwhelming


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 4, 2022)

I don’t know if this is new, but I really like the arrow to go back to the top page. I just realized now and it’s kind of _really_ convenient.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 4, 2022)

My new guitar book arrived, yay.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 4, 2022)

Finally can get 1000 Pokémon registered on my Poliwager PokeDex and get the shiny charm!
Will take about 4 days for my legendaries to hatch tho.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 4, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> could spend all day looking at r/place on reddit. it's kind of overwhelming


Relatable, I could spend all day looking at all kinds of random websites that are pretty useless but somehow still fascinating saying how much time I spend on them.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 4, 2022)

Guess I'll be getting my first plush of the 2020s today.




Been buying nothing but books as of late.
A lot of them are reference books or How-to books.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2022)

Today I posted on my personal Twitter how I was so happy to be done with my case reporting, and for some reaosn 45 people liked my post? I know majority of the people (acquaintances & friends), I just find it surprising that _this_ many people actually read and cared about what I posted LOL. I didn’t really expect more than like 10 people to even notice my post, but thanks for the internet points I guess, makes me weirdly validated.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @/Venti has proposed a serious question:
> 
> "is a thwomp an animal?"
> 
> now I'm scared as to what the answer is


I mean, if it's a tanooki thowmp then technically yes?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 4, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> could spend all day looking at r/place on reddit. it's kind of overwhelming


You may or may not have seen it, but I actually spotted the froggy chair in there.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 4, 2022)

Why do Fast Food Restaurants serve a lot unhealthily food and they don't ever serve healthier food?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> You may or may not have seen it, but I actually spotted the froggy chair in there.


Yessss I also saw the animal crossing leaf somewhere!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> could spend all day looking at r/place on reddit. it's kind of overwhelming


I was so absent from the internet the past few days. I saw r/place being mentioned by some people but hadn't had a chance to really know what it was until now.

And my god, it is a rabbithole.

Kudos to everyone who gave time to defend their little community spaces. I saw there was much drama especially between communities and streamers, but that's just a small fraction of the canvas compared to the overwhelming amount of communities who participated. I'm actually glad a lot of the communities I'm in got to defend our little spaces on the canvas!

I'm particularly happy about Project Sekai having placed a small but full line of all the Mikus. There's also an extra little Niigo Miku near the Love Live! space. People were chatting "Otsu!!" in the discord after everything and it was just really cute to see.






This image makes me happy. I'm glad it exists now.



Spoiler: also, a little rant



Sucks to hear though that some streamers were being bad sports about it. Streamers commanding their followings to make a logo out of ego just feels kinda weird. It feels almost worship-y and doesn't represent an actual community, just a single person. I do like though that an art of two dogs of two streamers were added and protected by even people outside the community, it showcases bonding over love for pets more than it represents the streamers themselves. I also read some other streamers were telling their followers to defend other smaller communities that were being taken over by larger pieces of art, which was really nice.

I think the whole r/place was supposed to be made for communities and their shared interests. Anyone singular person wanting their place for an ego boost and overriding other communities is just nasty.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 5, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> I was so absent from the internet the past few days. I saw r/place being mentioned by some people but hadn't had a chance to really know what it was until now.
> 
> And my god, it is a rabbithole.
> 
> ...


The bots, the streamers, and some of the flags were a bittttt much (_lookin' at you, France_)

But it was so fun looking at r/place develop, I wish I had watched it from the beginning (I only tuned in late on day 2 I think). It's such a great concept, shame that some people gotta ruin it I lowkey love seeing all the amongus dudes everywhere though lol

For anyone wondering,* this is what the final r/place canvas looked like* (hope it's okay to share)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2022)

Kinda wish we had more space at home cause I'd love a crosstrainer, though they are expensive af too.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 5, 2022)

Thunderstorms are the worst. They cause so much damage to your equipment if you don't unplug them in time and they like to cause power outages. I live in Georgia, USA and we get too many of these storms on regular occasions.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 5, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Thunderstorms are the worst. They cause so much damage to your equipment if you don't unplug them in time and they like to cause power outages. I live in Georgia, USA and we get too many of these storms on regular occasions.



Next-door neighbor here (South Carolina).

It's starting to pick up over here, not a fan of them too.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 5, 2022)

i wish the switch had something like streetpass, i loved carrying around my 3DS just in case somebody played acnl so i could look at their model home. also i miss swapnote


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i wish the switch had something like streetpass, i loved carrying around my 3DS just in case somebody played acnl so i could look at their model home. also i miss swapnote


Yeah same it was so fun until they took down those hotspots where you could get like 10 at once too :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i wish the switch had something like streetpass, i loved carrying around my 3DS just in case somebody played acnl so i could look at their model home. also i miss swapnote


I brought my 3DS to a fan expo one time and streetpassed a LOT of people. Way more than 10 that I had to keep coming back to Mii Plaza to free up space.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 6, 2022)

This picture my mom sent me a while back.  




She loves plushes too.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2022)

Revolve around yourself, it's you and no one else. Hard for me to stay. Swinging moods that change, calmness to deranged. Unpredictable. You would see if...



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2022)

I found the very first post I made on this forum and I hate it lol



Spoiler: post in question



I may have been a smart child but I was also very dumb  
(the question on the thread was "do you think the Wii U will flop?")


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

I just remembered when earlier my dad was making fun of people from France, even though I kept explaining to him that we wouldn't even be French if it weren't for them. 

Also, I can't seem to get enough of these things. Literally. My parents bought some and are reserved for our school snacks, but I keep sneaking downstairs and grabbing a packet.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 6, 2022)

If I had the same confidence as @Chris I feel like I would be set for life. he's very cool :>


----------



## Beanz (Apr 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just remembered when earlier my dad was making fun of people from France, even though I kept explaining to him that we wouldn't even be French if it weren't for them.
> 
> Also, I can't seem to get enough of these things. Literally. My parents bought some and are reserved for our school snacks, but I keep sneaking downstairs and grabbing a packet.
> 
> View attachment 436295


oh my gosh im addicted to those things too, i swear sometimes i have like 4 packs a day. my mom also likes them and sometimes she'll ask "is it fruit snacky time?" LMAO


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

How can you make an 8-bit remix of something that's already 8-bit?  Ah well, this Zelda cover is pretty good.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 6, 2022)

I found my very first post. I guess I always lived in the counting thread?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 6, 2022)

I don't understand why there is such a severe lack in stores that sell only healthy foods when every other store sells food that is not good for you.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 6, 2022)

It would be really cool if I could just access all my passwords and emails on my computer with finger print recognition instead of having to have a million(feels like) papers with passwords and emails and all that stuff written down taking up space in my binder and backpack
At least it sounds safer then passwords...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2022)

I haven't shared this before, but at my last job as a cashier I had to ask people sometimes if they had a P.O., and one of the times I asked the guy said to put "Ukraine."  He looked and sounded like he could have been Ukrainian himself.  So I didn't ask any questions and typed it in correctly because I knew how to spell the country even before this war started.  I turned it to him and asked if it was okay, and he said yeah.

Just really makes you think sometimes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2022)

this might sound kinda wild but like... I've had this thwomp plushie for about a week now, he's just chillin on my desk with my computer and two fox plushies but oddly enough, he actually makes my anxiety not nearly as bad?? seems like every night for the last few nights I've been wanting to bring the plush over to my bed with me or I end up just lying awake for a bit longer bc of anxiety. I would rather not put him on my bed bc my bed is covered in dirt and dog hair all the time (bleugh) but I need my boy lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this might sound kinda wild but like... I've had this thwomp plushie for about a week now, he's just chillin on my desk with my computer and two fox plushies but oddly enough, he actually makes my anxiety not nearly as bad?? seems like every night for the last few nights I've been wanting to bring the plush over to my bed with me or I end up just lying awake for a bit longer bc of anxiety. I would rather not put him on my bed bc my bed is covered in dirt and dog hair all the time (bleugh) but I need my boy lol


Yay! I'm so happy your favorite things are calming down your anxiety even if it's just a little bit! I love your thwomp pillow so much he's so awesome! I was so excited when I saw you were gonna get him and then he was shipping, I don't know why but when other people are buying things their excited for I getting excited too, I get excited waiting for other people's things to ship to them because it makes people happy when their stuff comes in the mail and other people happy makes me happy! I know how much you love your stuffed animal collection and it makes me so happy seeing you being so happy with your favorite things, I'm so happy to know an adult who still loves collecting stuffed animals, I have lots of stuffed animals too, I used to collect them but unfortunately I don't have anymore space for anymore but I still have all the same ones in my collection.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 7, 2022)

Play this song at my second funeral:


----------



## Neb (Apr 7, 2022)

Taking care of a puppy is one of the most fulfilling things you can do. I’ve had Fred for four days and he’s already made my life better.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

If one conjoined twin commits a crime and the other one is innocent, are they both arrested?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2022)

the minigame Day at the Races from Mario Party 2 is the most ridiculous thing ever, I really wish they brought it back in Superstars lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this might sound kinda wild but like... I've had this thwomp plushie for about a week now, he's just chillin on my desk with my computer and two fox plushies but oddly enough, he actually makes my anxiety not nearly as bad?? seems like every night for the last few nights I've been wanting to bring the plush over to my bed with me or I end up just lying awake for a bit longer bc of anxiety. I would rather not put him on my bed bc my bed is covered in dirt and dog hair all the time (bleugh) but I need my boy lol


I'd honestly just clean up the bed and don't worry too much about dog hair, you can always brush it off tbh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I'd honestly just clean up the bed and don't worry too much about dog hair, you can always brush it off tbh.


my bed honestly never used to be dirty but I feel bad making my dog lie on the floor cause I can't afford to buy him a really nice bed (plus I actually feel better if he's in my bed with me). as a result I have to deal with lots of hair and stuff on the bed  and it's really hard to brush off bc his fur seems to like stick to everything on my bed. the plushies that are on my bed are absolutely covered in dog hair and it's just awful lmao. I have to vacuum the bed every day or so to keep it from getting bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my bed honestly never used to be dirty but I feel bad making my dog lie on the floor cause I can't afford to buy him a really nice bed (plus I actually feel better if he's in my bed with me). as a result I have to deal with lots of hair and stuff on the bed  and it's really hard to brush off bc his fur seems to like stick to everything on my bed. the plushies that are on my bed are absolutely covered in dog hair and it's just awful lmao. I have to vacuum the bed every day or so to keep it from getting bad.


Yeah but if the new plushie and those you have makes you feel better, hey?

Also I don't know if there is a second hand market for dog beds but might be worth looking at also, I mea you can always clean up one of those easier I suppose :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah but if the new plushie and those you have makes you feel better, hey?
> 
> Also I don't know if there is a second hand market for dog beds but might be worth looking at also, I mea you can always clean up one of those easier I suppose :3


trueee I might just have to deal w it xDD
my dog has a bed but it's way less comfortable than my bed so I just let him sleep with me. I may see if there are some gently used beds, or I've even considered buying like a toddler bed mattress for him.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> trueee I might just have to deal w it xDD
> my dog has a bed but it's way less comfortable than my bed so I just let him sleep with me. I may see if there are some gently used beds, or I've even considered buying like a toddler bed mattress for him.


Yeah, I mean if you have any plushies out regardless of animals they'll get a bit dusty and hairy tbh.

And yeah might be worth checking out, I mean while $30 for a new one is not much for me here it's definitely a cost if you don't have the dough. Good luck!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2022)

One of my fears: getting along w/ a female SO WELL that they interpret it as love. The thought makes me very, very uncomfortable. That's why I'm a hermit.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 7, 2022)

I HAVE SOME AMIIBO CARDS COMING TOMRROW THAT MY MOMMY IS GETTING FOR RETAIL PRICE.  IF THAT SITE IS LYING ABOUT SERIES 1 - 5 BEING INSTOCK AT MY TARGET IM GOING TO HAVE TO RANT ABOUT IT TO MY BUNNIE PLUSHY. HOPEFULLY THERE ARE SOME THERE. I WANT TO FINALLY GET PASCAL BECAUSE HE IS LIKE ONE OF THE THREE SP CARDS IM STILL MISSING. WHERE ARE YOU SEA OTTER. TELL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 7, 2022)

My friend dared me to use an Ankha Zone picture to use as my avatar. Usually I don't back down on dares, but I don't want to risk getting in trouble for having an inappropriate avatar. (-w-") Also I really like my current Dog Man avatar.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 7, 2022)

I remember an incident walking back from work a while ago:

I was taking the bus back my apartment at about 11:00 PM. On the road leading up to my apartment, there was a white trash bag planted in the middle of the road. It was filled with dirty clothes and other weird things. I assumed it was placed there as a decoy. Any curious or unknowing person would’ve stopped and looked at it, or ran. Running shows you’re scared. I didn’t run.

Someone could’ve been hiding waiting for someone to stop. I didn’t know what that bag was. I saw it out of the corner of my eye. I didn’t act scared. I just walked at a normal pace to my apartment and a didn’t look back, as if it wasn’t there. It was gone the following morning. 

Just a weird incident.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2022)

I was briefly watching a drawing video I made recently, and in the video I was listening to a recording of myself from like 2012. at one point in the video kid me said "'everybody's cheating but-a me, Waluigi!' he's calling himself _not_ a cheater" and then adult me responded with "Waluigi is the biggest cheater ever and we respect him for it" and honestly that's prob one of the funniest things I've ever said. 

I really wish adult me could talk to kid me, it would be a wild time.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2022)

Whenever I look at junk food I just think to myself "Man what was I thinking eating so much of that stuff?" If only I would've told my past self that healthy food is suppose to make you feel well, but my stubborn self was too focus on all the junk food. Now that I am eating more healthy foods I never wanna eat that junk food again.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 7, 2022)

why do i keep downloading gifs of zero two.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 8, 2022)

Whenever I hear or read the word Apple Pen, it reminds me of the PPAP guy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

For some reason I love the fact that KFC can also stand for Kakariko Fried Cucco, it gives me hope that Hyrule will eventually open a fast-food chain. 
Also I haven't used that laughing emoji in so long, since I'm so used to saying 'XD'.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 8, 2022)

im in love with the patchwork bed 

just look at it




so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512478433250578435
If they actually go thru with this they must have lost their braincells completely..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512478433250578435
> If they actually go thru with this they must have lost their braincells completely..


they're trying to revert the game back to how it was pre-pandemic, but that's a terrible idea bc that was two years ago and the game has only been out for a little less than 6 years. and a lot of people started playing again during the pandemic because it was so accessible. I'm ngl I've lost interest in playing it because they're making it more unbearable to play again, especially because I live in an area where there are barely any pokestops/gyms.



I'm gonna start writing an outline for one of my fanfics which I wrote forever ago and I _desperately _need to rewrite it, but I've hit a bit of a snag. I've been really bad about giving my stories names (two of the four don't have names at all), and this particular story is simply called "a story of love" which is honestly way too vague and kinda too... predictable of a title as well (I can't think of the word rn but it's--GENERIC. YES. It's too generic of a title and I hate it lol). I need to come up with a better title but I may just have to go through the writing process and hopefully something sticks somewhere down the road.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> they're trying to revert the game back to how it was pre-pandemic, but that's a terrible idea bc that was two years ago and the game has only been out for a little less than 6 years. and a lot of people started playing again during the pandemic because it was so accessible. I'm ngl I've lost interest in playing it because they're making it more unbearable to play again, especially because I live in an area where there are barely any pokestops/gyms.


Yeah I just started to play November last year and sure the game can be a drag but do they really think people are gonna whale that much lol...But yeah everything about that is terrible cause league is terrible unbalanced and the league is also slow.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 8, 2022)

I wish batteries lasted longer


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2022)

my character Amelia _desperately _needs some new art, the last time I drew her was back in 2017 (aka the very first drawing on my art thread) and I hate it sm lol 

I really want to start it tonight but over the last half hour I've accumulated a bad sinus headache for god knows what reason, so I guess poor Amelia will have to wait til tomorrow lol :,,,,,,,)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2022)

Trying to find things that it suppose to make you happy is a lot harder these days.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 9, 2022)

I am noticing that watching dance movies helps me when I am feeling heartbroken.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

...I have literally no idea how I'm gonna draw a Rainbow Faerie from Neopets with my mouse... but okay lmfao.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 9, 2022)

When I eat lots of fruit in the morning I'm not able to nap in the afternoon. I think it's time for a little experiment this week.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

Squidward said:


> When I eat lots of fruit in the morning I'm not able to nap in the afternoon. I think it's time for a little experiment this week.


Sounds like fruit sugar kicking in. Good luck though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

this drawing may not have been good enough to win me an elusive love potion but it's honestly one of my favorite drawings I've done in a long time <3


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this drawing may not have been good enough to win me an elusive love potion but it's honestly one of my favorite drawings I've done in a long time <3


the blending on the feathers is so smoooth


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

i gotta find a way to make 65 tbt quick so i can get that prismatic glow bg

(I guess I could technically buy it rn but I don't wanna dip into my final boss feather fund lol)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Algorithm continues to amaze me. Ah well, at least I know that there are Dog Man books at Walmart.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i gotta find a way to make 65 tbt quick so i can get that prismatic glow bg
> 
> (I guess I could technically buy it rn but I don't wanna dip into my final boss feather fund lol)



I sent 30 your way just now.  I would give more, but I am TBT broke.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

Venti said:


> I sent 30 your way just now.  I would give more, but I am TBT broke.


bro u a real one  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2022

also @skweegee don't hide your absolute generosity!!

thanks to you guys I'm gonna get my sweet sweet rainbow bg back, I've been waiting for this since last easter ended


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

kid me: *draws a cute jerboa-like creature* "I'm tired of drawing stuff like this, I feel that it's unoriginal."

also kid me: "I want to draw stuff like this:" *proceeds to draw a chain chomp*


yeah that's real original there young Bug


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

This remix fricking _slaps_.  This is the fourth day in the row I'm listening to this on repeat. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

GUYS THESE PLUSHIES ARE THE CUTEST THINGS EVER AHGGDFJKGKDFJ I NEED THEMMM


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 9, 2022)

I hate sewing by hand..... I'm so tempted to skip understitching but I know I'll regret it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2022)

Unless it's not obvious at first sight in the video thumbnail, STOP PUTTING ARROWS AND CIRCLES IN THEM! It's so annoying as if they don't know people have eyes.


----------



## Neb (Apr 10, 2022)

A new indie game from my favorite developer team is coming out in three days… This is really hard on my wallet.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)

Lmao, I love when I'm scrolling up and I happen to hit "report" accidentally on one of my posts.  What reason would I have for reporting myself?  

EDIT: I mean, aside from asking for a thread to be closed, come on, that one is obvious.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2022)

Venti said:


> Lmao, I love when I'm scrolling up and I happen to hit "report" accidentally on one of my posts.  What reason would I have for reporting myself?
> 
> EDIT: I mean, aside from asking for a thread to be closed, come on, that one is obvious.


Happens to me all the time on neopets, but they also made the report button very large and red/white so


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Unless it's not obvious at first sight in the video thumbnail, STOP PUTTING ARROWS AND CIRCLES IN THEM! It's so annoying as if they don't know people have eyes.


I'm really sorry but I had to do this 




but yeah I def agree with you, they're the essence of clickbait videos lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

If there is anything I learned given what happened to me in the last few weeks is to learn from your mistakes and improve on it. Its always best to prevent a bad thing that could happen to your body.

Your Health is very important and if you don't take good care of it bad things will happen and it could really mess you up. Always take good care of your body and beware of your symptoms if something goes wrong.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 10, 2022)

Feeling personally attacked because Etsuya doesn't have a route in Dairoku ngl. /lh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

there's a guy on Twitter who goes by Gladybot and they've made some hella cool stuff related to Super Mario 64 but I especially love these renders of Lethal Lava Land and Shifting Sand Land <3
I'm not even gonna lie I thought the Lava Land one was real at first, until I remembered that Blargg and whatever that round enemy is called (looked it up, the game's files dub it as "Motos") never appeared in the final game. still totally rad!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really sorry but I had to do this
> View attachment 436644
> 
> but yeah I def agree with you, they're the essence of clickbait videos lol


That made me burst out laughing lol.


----------



## oak (Apr 10, 2022)

I pulled the laundry outta the wash and the soap pod didn't break down at all. It was perfectly intact. I wasn't sure if I should rewash the clothes so I just threw them in the drier. We shall see if they smell clean afterwards..


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 10, 2022)

Got this ad earlier, the lady looks a bit like Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 10, 2022)

oak said:


> I pulled the laundry outta the wash and the soap pod didn't break down at all. It was perfectly intact. I wasn't sure if I should rewash the clothes so I just threw them in the drier. We shall see if they smell clean afterwards..



Any updates on your clothing adventure oak o:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 10, 2022)

I have no idea how to pronounce Sprigatito and I'm too afraid to ask. :,)


----------



## oak (Apr 10, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Any updates on your clothing adventure oak o:


The clothes smell like the laundry soap and are soft yet the pod didn't dissolve? Maybe I accidently put 2 pods in but we will never know cause my short term memory is terrible lmao.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 10, 2022)

Zipper T Bunny is outside my front lawn...
I'm being attacked by eggs that keep spawning...
GUYS THE APOCALYPSE HAS STARTED RUNNNNN!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Zipper T Bunny is outside my front lawn...
> I'm being attacked by eggs that keep spawning...
> GUYS THE APOCALYPSE HAS STARTED RUNNNNN!



Now he's not just in the site banner or game.  This year he's becoming 3D and coming for youuuuuuuu!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 10, 2022)

gsjkgsqkgqkjfgkjgk

I was looking at this thread FrogslimeOfficial made about NeuralBlender and I decided to check it out since it sounds really cool

So I entered the phrase "Flare really loves chicken nuggets" (for the record Flare is one of my OCs)
and this is the image it generated for me 



Spoiler








I don't know what I wanna say about this 

in my free time I really wanna screw around with this website some more, personally this could be hilarious.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 11, 2022)

I have to study but I keep procrastinating as usual. I can't and won't stop. This is probably because everything turns out just fine in the end and I have yet to face any consequences.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I have no idea how to pronounce Sprigatito and I'm too afraid to ask. :,)


sprig - a plant sprout
gatito - spanish word for kitten
I personally pronounce it like "sprih-gah-tee-toh" 



I just came here to say that after 10+ years I am happy to announce that I officially have two characters who are a gay couple and I'm so happy now


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)

lmaooooo, these new Switch icons are great.  Especially the Kirby ones.  Those are on point for sure.

I mean, just look at mine.  It's a Waddle Dee sunbathing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Got this ad earlier, the lady looks a bit like Jessica Rabbit.
> View attachment 436746


Not sure if that lady is creepy or just badly drawn lol.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 11, 2022)

Venti said:


> lmaooooo, these new Switch icons are great.  Especially the Kirby ones.  Those are on point for sure.
> 
> I mean, just look at mine.  It's a Waddle Dee sunbathing.



Ikr? I had a Metaknight icon for awhile but now I have a new Metaknight icon!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2022)

My friend had a drawing session on Discord w/ me and one of my other friends watching. I had him do a rendition of one of my OC's, Chelsea, a fun-loving hippie anthro-wolf girl who loves muffins. I think it turned out pretty good: 



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

Psydye said:


> My friend had a drawing session on Discord w/ me and one of my other friends watching. I had him do a rendition of one of my OC's, Chelsea, a fun-loving hippie anthro-wolf girl who loves muffins. I think it turned out pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro I still want you to send me refs so i can draw her lol




who is more thicc, wario or mr krabs?


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 11, 2022)

I learned that Christine can be spelled "Khrystyne" but I didn't  realize it was the same name at first.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

I started work early a few days ago. I was working with my favorite person for about an hour. When the manager brought back some hot dishes, she said “be careful, these are really hot.” Before even processing what was said, this girl looks at me and says “…like you.” while smiling and raising her eyebrows in a really flirtatious manner. Now, this went completely over my head at the time, but it’s actually the first time I received a compliment like this in a long time. It made me smile and blush like crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2022)

Bunnelby is sure one hell of an ugly Pokémon. Who tf thought it was a good idea to draw their nightmare rabbit lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 12, 2022)

Brainstorming for a bookstore name that's easy to pronounce and is not the name of an already existing one for a (romance) story is challenging.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

off topic, from the image idk if people like me, do they? idk

not looking for answers just yknow

wondering...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2022)

I have a Super Mario fan character I came up with wayyy back in 2012 named Molly Koopa, and I never came up with a design for her (since I solely used her in my fanfics and never did a drawing of her). but now I'm having a difficult time deciding what she should look like. perhaps I should flesh out her personality more and go from there?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a Super Mario fan character I came up with wayyy back in 2012 named Molly Koopa, and I never came up with a design for her (since I solely used her in my fanfics and never did a drawing of her). but now I'm having a difficult time deciding what she should look like. perhaps I should flesh out her personality more and go from there?


I think personality helps with character design, so i think you should flesh her out until you get a rough idea of design.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2022)

My last turn in the "Keep a word, change a word" game thread reminded me of this song by mewithoutYou:


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Would you guys like to see lets play threads, as ive been getting into reading lets play threads on something awful


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2022)

I dunno if it was fake or not but someone got Sonichus instead of Pikachus in PoGo and I laughed way too hard.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> Would you guys like to see lets play threads, as ive been getting into reading lets play threads on something awful



Maybe definitely.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Maybe definitely.


haha done




__





						Derpy Plays : The Impossible Quiz!
					

Hello! Shiny here, IDK if anybody has done a Let's Play thread, but they say anything goes in brewster's...soo..fudge it! Leave feedback



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2022)

It looks cool and confusing, but I haven't ever played any games like that. So do you just simply answer the four questions?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> It looks cool and confusing, but I haven't ever played any games like that. So do you just simply answer the four questions?


you answer multiple but i was tired needed to do schoolwork, theres alot of them, and alot of the mare trick questions


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 12, 2022)

I would joke about my online friend typing Peter instead of Petey, but at least they can spell 'NSFW' properly, which I don't most of the time (I always end up switching the S and F letters).


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> View attachment 437004
> I would joke about my online friend typing Peter instead of Petey, but at least they can spell 'NSFW' properly, which I don't most of the time (I always end up switching the S and F letters).


Reminds me of when people used to abbreviate New Leaf as “NF.” I’ve seen a few people do that and it’s so cringe.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> View attachment 437004
> I would joke about my online friend typing Peter instead of Petey, but at least they can spell 'NSFW' properly, which I don't most of the time (I always end up switching the S and F letters).


ok what the "i regret dogman x peter"


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Reminds me of when people used to abbreviate New Leaf as “NF.” I’ve seen a few people do that and it’s so cringe.


"Hey, have you seen the new Animal Crossing game, New Feaf?" But where did they even get the letter F from. 


Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> ok what the "i regret dogman x peter"


My online friend is quite the interesting individual, I should say.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> "Hey, have you seen the new Animal Crossing game, New Feaf?" But where did they even get the letter F from.


I believe it was from *N*ew Lea*f *but it was still stupid and not how you make an abbreviation, lol.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I believe it was from *N*ew Lea*f *but it was still stupid and not how you make an abbreviation, lol.


new feeaf!111


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 12, 2022)

Today someone pointed out that it’s not mentioned in the rhyme that Humpty Dumpty was an egg and my entire perception of reality has been altered


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Today someone pointed out that it’s not mentioned in the rhyme that Humpty Dumpty was an egg and my entire perception of reality has been altered


wait wtf?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2022)

Did somethin with the site happen recently? Why did I have to log in? I haven't been off THAT long (I think...)


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Did somethin with the site happen recently? Why did I have to log in? I haven't been off THAT long (I think...)


not that i can think..


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 12, 2022)

If Hatori from Fruits Basket got pregnant in seahorse form, would he still be pregnant as a human?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 13, 2022)

I almost forgot that Dreamcatcher released their new album, _Apocalypse: Save Us_, today! I'm listening to it and my first impression is that it's decent, but so far I'm not liking it as much as the first one.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

How the heck does King Boo step on the brakes without feet while playing Mario Kart?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> How the heck does King Boo step on the brakes without feet while playing Mario Kart?
> View attachment 437087


or the accelerator?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

i used an ai for this to test derpy plays

its not good but i thought about it so it is a random thought



Spoiler: is terrible



[



Your browser is not able to display this video.


/SPOILER]


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 13, 2022)

I am cutting it soooo close but fingers crossed I finish my dress in time to wear it tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 13, 2022)

does anyone know if the wallpaper in the background of this image is obtainable in any animal crossing game? i swear i saw it in new leaf and i was trying to see if it made a reappearance in new horizons but idk the name of it


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 13, 2022)

Beanz said:


> does anyone know if the wallpaper in the background of this image is obtainable in any animal crossing game? i swear i saw it in new leaf and i was trying to see if it made a reappearance in new horizons but idk the name of it
> 
> View attachment 437172



Yes, it was called the Parlor wall.








						Item:Parlor Wall (Animal Crossing)
					

The Parlor Wall is a wallpaper item in every first-generation Animal Crossing game. The Parlor Wall can be obtained from Tom Nook's store for  1,120 Bells. In Doubutsu...




					nookipedia.com


----------



## Beanz (Apr 13, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Yes, it was called the Parlor wall.


thank you! it’s sadly not in new horizons but maybe i can recreate it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

The thing about liking stuff that is for general/younger audiences is seeing the same types of humor; Specifically slapstick, adult, and toilet humor.


----------



## Neb (Apr 13, 2022)

Piracy has become so normalized on the internet that it’s not even funny. I was looking at a Tweet showing off a 3DS eShop sale and someone said to just pirate them.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 13, 2022)

Neb said:


> Piracy has become so normalized on the internet that it’s not even funny. I was looking at a Tweet showing off a 3DS eShop sale and someone said to just pirate them.


And then these same people complain when these games don't get sequels/overseas releases/etc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

Neb said:


> Piracy has become so normalized on the internet that it’s not even funny. I was looking at a Tweet showing off a 3DS eShop sale and someone said to just pirate them.


piracy only really makes sense if there's no accessible way to play a game. like if you wanna play an old NES game but you don't have an NES and the game costs $45 used then yeah using an emulator would be fine. but if it's a game that is still readily available then there is no reason to pirate it. the 3ds/Wii U eshop will still be up for quite a while so until it goes down I will still frown upon piracy.




I really want a snifit plushie lol, my shy guy plushie is very lonely


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 13, 2022)

about to ask a question that Might be stupid to some, but my gaming and pc knowledge is very limited lol.

so, my laptop is cheap because i am poor. it's a 4GB. (don't laugh lol, this cost like £200 or something rip.) game i'm playing runs like butts, no surprise. i have a 1TB external hard drive. would just plugging that in while playing help performance, or would i need to run the game directly off the drive or is it just all pointless? ty to anyone who knows the answer lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> about to ask a question that Might be stupid to some, but my gaming and pc knowledge is very limited lol.
> 
> so, my laptop is cheap because i am poor. it's a 4GB. (don't laugh lol, this cost like £200 or something rip.) game i'm playing runs like butts, no surprise. i have a 1TB external hard drive. would just plugging that in while playing help performance, or would i need to run the game directly off the drive or is it just all pointless? ty to anyone who knows the answer lol.



I posed the question to my friend who's knowledgeable about these sorts of things and this is what he said,

"I don't think plugging it in or running it off the drive would help. I assume 4GB means 4GB of RAM and external memory like a hard drive isn't the same thing as RAM."

I know that doesn't exactly help, but I thought I'd ask him since he's very into computer stuff.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

she died on impact


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 13, 2022)

Venti said:


> I posed the question to my friend who's knowledgeable about these sorts of things and this is what he said,
> 
> "I don't think plugging it in or running it off the drive would help. I assume 4GB means 4GB of RAM and external memory like a hard drive isn't the same thing as RAM."
> 
> I know that doesn't exactly help, but I thought I'd ask him since he's very into computer stuff.


 idk, i googled "external hard drive for gaming" or whatever, and the exact one I have came up ajdkvkvk.  i couldn't even tell you my laptop specs, so that shows how little i know.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> idk, i googled "external hard drive for gaming" or whatever, and the exact one I have came up ajdkvkvk.  i couldn't even tell you my laptop specs, so that shows how little i know.



Yeah, I don't know much either to be honest.  I do know that my Mac desktop I recently acquired (which isn't really meant for games) has 4GB of RAM, and it would need 8GB to be able to run some things I want to on it.  I hope that's not the case for you, but if it is, you would probably need something with more RAM.

I'm asking him if there's a way to upgrade a system's RAM.  I thought there is, but I'm not sure what the price range is for that compared to just getting a new system.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

Neb said:


> Piracy has become so normalized on the internet that it’s not even funny. I was looking at a Tweet showing off a 3DS eShop sale and someone said to just pirate them.


I mean Nintendo kind of self-fulfills this since most of their games can't be obtained unless you want to pay collector price. Nintendo has the power to make their NSO membership games have such a better selection, but they just cherry-pick one or two every so many months. And then they give us titles no one even asked for like Spanky's Quest lol.

But I get what you're saying. If it's available at a reasonable retail price we should support the company.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

nobody talking about how celestia died on impact smh


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 13, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> I am cutting it soooo close but fingers crossed I finish my dress in time to wear it tomorrow afternoon!!



Okay so
Mockups are important and we should all make them

I did not make one
My dress is too big
Hopefully with some fiddling I can finish it for tomorrow!! I want the kids to see the bunnies on my dress before Easter


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> about to ask a question that Might be stupid to some, but my gaming and pc knowledge is very limited lol.
> 
> so, my laptop is cheap because i am poor. it's a 4GB. (don't laugh lol, this cost like £200 or something rip.) game i'm playing runs like butts, no surprise. i have a 1TB external hard drive. would just plugging that in while playing help performance, or would i need to run the game directly off the drive or is it just all pointless? ty to anyone who knows the answer lol.


internal/external storage isn't the same thing as RAM, if you want your computer to have better performance you'll need to upgrade the RAM. upgrading is pretty easy with a desktop, but idk how easy it is with a laptop. perhaps searching for a video on youtube would help. you'll also need to figure out what the max RAM your laptop supports is. at least with a desktop it's honestly as easy as taking off the shell, removing the old RAM card, and putting the new one in.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 14, 2022)

A difficult decision to make,
I recently broke my personal gameplay rule "I will never ever time travel, because I want to enjoy playing this game day-by day" 
Now I set a new gameplay rule for myself, "I will only time travel to aid other players such as skipping days ahead to purchase lots of items from my catalog and getting villagers in boxes within a day for other people" 
I made this gameplay rule to make sure I have fun right? It's not actually some other rule I'll get in trouble for breaking 'cause it's my rule 
and I don't know it's just it's not really fun decorating my island/house and then needing to buy stuff and having to wait for it to come in the mail and be like "I guess I need to stop decorating now" and trying to terraform and someone's house is in the way and I need to move it and wait till tomorrow...
Maybe I should just time travel whenever something is ruining my fun and time travel can fix it but I still want to play this game day-by-day like I have for the past year 
But I'm worried if I start time traveling a lot with this advantage of not having to wait then I'll get bored because I keep rushing stuff, that happened to me in mobile games I used to play, I spent in-game currency to speed things up so I don't have to wait, it was more fun for me that I can do things without having my fun come to a halt but then I got bored of those games because I rushed too much, I don't know if this is gonna happen to New Horizons for me...


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 14, 2022)

I remember when I first heard Lonely by Akon, I for some reason understood „showmy, xolomy“ instead of „Lonely, I‘m Mr. Lonely“.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2022)

Ugh had to settle for some rice instant noodles today and the spice was A+ bland and boring ... I mean if you're making it originally for gluten free people at least you can make it good lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

not me waking up with an idea for a song riff that absolutely slaps lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

speed. i am, speed.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 14, 2022)

Appointments are such a nuisance. Especially when you have to sit in a waiting room for hours.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Appointments are such a nuisance. Especially when you have to sit in a waiting room for hours.


Especially when you're their first client/patient etc. for the day and they have to go prepare everything like bruh lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

thinking rn


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

I feel like my vocabulary is very absurd, or at least compared to the kids at my school. I don't hear them using words and terms like "but alas", "perhaps", "quite/maybe so", etc. They're always using slang like "bruh", "this is bussin'", and "that's kinda sus" (the last one is a bit out-dated, but I do hear it occasionally).

Also I tried writing "Into the Wild" but I wrote "Call of the Wild" instead, the heck. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I feel like my vocabulary is very absurd, or at least compared to the kids at my school. I don't hear them using words and terms like "but alas", "perhaps", "quite/maybe so", etc. They're always using slang like "bruh", "this is bussin'", and "that's kinda sus" (the last one is a bit out-dated, but I do hear it occasionally).
> 
> Also I tried writing "Into the Wild" but I wrote "Call of the Wild" instead, the heck. XD


i say bruh a lot too lol, also yeet 
but yeah just talk however you want broski 




Spoiler: just talkin about fanfic stuff lol



trying to come up with a background story for my snifit character Dex and I'm kinda stumped on ideas right now. the only thing I really know about him for sure is that he used to be a member of the Koopa Troop, but he was hurt and shunned by basically everyone, so he escaped and took up arms at whomp's fortress. he serves as the lookout atop a tall watch tower, and he very rarely willingly shows himself to others because he's a very solitary and anxious person (oddly enough, though, he'll do whatever it takes to protect the fort).

I suppose I'll go clean the house a bit more and try to come up with some more ideas along the way


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

I am trying to make a sort of 'timeline' of the animated movies I've been watching since the year I was born (2007), but there are a lot of gaps. This is all I have:


Spoiler



2007 - The Bee Movie
2013 - Escape from Planet Earth, Frozen
2016 - Ice Age: Collison Course, The Angry Birds Movie
2017 - The Emoji Movie, Captain Underpants: The First Epic Movie, Coco
2020 - Soul
2021 - Space Jam: A New Legacy, The Mitchells vs. the Machines, Encanto, Luca
2022 - Ice Age: Buck Wild, Turning Red


I do watch a lot animated moves (too much actually), but it's usually the ones made in the 90's and early 2000's, aka just before I was born. ;w;
And now I'm wondering why the heck I still watch animated movies even if I'm dubbed 'too old' for them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> And now I'm wondering why the heck I still watch animated movies even if I'm dubbed 'too old' for them.


if literally anyone tells you you're "too old" for something they can **** off :3


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I am trying to make a sort of 'timeline' of the animated movies I've been watching since the year I was born (2007), but there are a lot of gaps. This is all I have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No such thing as being too old for animated movies. I'm twice your age and love Disney/Pixar films - and unashamedly cry watching them.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 14, 2022)

does anyone here play minecraft java? i want to play lan with my brother but it never works, it tells me my connection has timed out or gives me this error message:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I am trying to make a sort of 'timeline' of the animated movies I've been watching since the year I was born (2007), but there are a lot of gaps. This is all I have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you want to feel even better, I have a Stitches plushie even though I'm 'too old' for them. Who doesn't want to snuggle their favourite plushies?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

Beanz said:


> does anyone here play minecraft java? i want to play lan with my brother but it never works, it tells me my connection has timed out or gives me this error message:
> View attachment 437281


look it up on google, check the version of it if they are the same, if not  install it


----------



## Beanz (Apr 14, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> look it up on google, check the version of it if they are the same, if not  install it


our versions are the same. my brother found out what was wrong with it and it was a firewall problem.

anyway on a side note, i wonder if shaq uses a regular sized toilet or uses a special custom giant one.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

PONY PRINCESS MOMENT





im going insane


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 14, 2022)

This thing is sooooo cute!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

ask not what others can do for you, but what you can do for others -Sonic CD Cover


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 14, 2022)

I’m trying to hatch Easter Happiny on Poliwager but they take SOOO long to hatch without a multiplier. It sucks, but I need to try to get a shiny one before they are gone until next year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2022)

I've quite literally been on this forum nonstop for the last 3 hours lol, time to go eat and chill for a while


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 14, 2022)

My girl has been calling me “Blue Streak” and ngl, I kinda _love_ it. I might start signing my drawings in such way. I envision a blue lightning bolt whenever I think of it.


----------



## Neb (Apr 14, 2022)

Playing some JRPGs on easy mode has been really relaxing. Sometimes you just need a nice, easy time.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 14, 2022)

small rant:

i literally cannot play roblox anymore, the company/game direction they're going in is terrible imo. i know its a kids game but im sort of attached to it bc it's been in my life since i was 11


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

My brother helped me with my list of animated movies I've watched in my lifetime, the problem is that I'm not sure if the live-action/animated mixed movies should count (Space Jam, Peter Rabbit, Alvin and the Chipmunks, etc).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 14, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> about to ask a question that Might be stupid to some, but my gaming and pc knowledge is very limited lol.
> 
> so, my laptop is cheap because i am poor. it's a 4GB. (don't laugh lol, this cost like £200 or something rip.) game i'm playing runs like butts, no surprise. i have a 1TB external hard drive. would just plugging that in while playing help performance, or would i need to run the game directly off the drive or is it just all pointless? ty to anyone who knows the answer lol.


I didn't see anyone else post this, but keeping it plugged into the charger may help as well. It definitely makes a difference with my laptop, as I think it automatically goes into a low performance mode and caps it's max usage when it's not on charge (can't figure out a way to stop this, there's nothing in the settings lol). So apart from upgrading the RAM, this may also help.


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 14, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I didn't see anyone else post this, but keeping it plugged into the charger may help as well. It definitely makes a difference with my laptop, as I think it automatically goes into a low performance mode and caps it's max usage when it's not on charge (can't figure out a way to stop this, there's nothing in the settings lol). So apart from upgrading the RAM, this may also help.



ngl, my laptop's charger is always plugged in. probably not very good for it, but it's been fine for about three years so  it looks like i'll just have to settle for bad graphics until the game gets released on switch anyway lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 14, 2022)

I wish you could like your own posts here, y’know, to get the ball rollin’.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 14, 2022)

What would happen if everybody on earth got trapped in ACNH? In the same style as this video:


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 14, 2022)

Today is a good day. BECAUSE I ATE SOME STRAWBERRY COOKIES THAT DONT TASTE ARTIFICIAL


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 15, 2022)

I was taught how to fix fried chicken when I was 7 years old, which is totally useless nowadays...because I hate fried chicken.
But will eat things like popcorn chicken.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

Realizing I need to buy PLA for the Arceus stuff in BDSP. Rip walletino.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 15, 2022)

Wow, I forgot how fun crossword puzzles and word seeks can be.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2022)

I sometimes kind of miss the personals section from Craigslist. No, I never posted anything on there and neither did I ever have any desire of meeting up with anyone posting there, but it was kind of amusing reading strangers' twisted fantasies.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 15, 2022)

Did some more writing in my story
Just need to figure out how to split apart the chapters pretty much evenly and figure out a length I want the chapters to be so I can know how long a wanna write a chapter for to keep things organized then I'll share it with my close friends and see what they think of my writing.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm not a big fan of Minimal/Dub Techno, but I guess some of it can be relaxing. Decent music to have in the background as you do other stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

I usually change my avatar like once a month or so but I'm still very much attached to this one lol


----------



## Gene. (Apr 15, 2022)

Today's Wordle answer was my starting word


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

I just remembered this blog I posted like 5 years ago, a list of my favorite Super Mario enemies. still prob one of my favorite things I've posted on here lol

(it's also still very much true to how I feel today, though now I might bump mr thwompo up just a bit lol)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

I really like how when you listen to Song of Storms, it gets louder/quieter from one side of your headphones to another.  I think it's made like that to create the illusion that the song is spinning around like the windmill. (Not really sure how else to explain this, but I think it's very cool.)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

I wonder if cake batter tastes bitter on purpose to ensure that people don't eat it. Y'know, in order to prevent getting a bacteria whose name is a mix of a fish and a certain chocolate spread. Ah well, that sure ain't stoppin' me. >:]


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

I know people always tell me "Don't be so hard on yourself" but I have every right to be. I always gaslight myself into thinking I've done something wrong and I make sure to correct it. All my life I've always been told that I have done something bad and its one of the reasons I have a spoiled mindset. I take things seriously to make sure it doesn't happen again. I swear I feel like I'm my own worst enemy when it comes to not trying to screw things up.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 15, 2022)

Wait- 
Why did my signature just break?
It was fine all day it literally just broke right now :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait-
> Why did my signature just break?
> It was fine all day it literally just broke right now :/


The URL looks a bit wonky to me, maybe try update it and/or use something like imgur etc. to host it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait-
> Why did my signature just break?
> It was fine all day it literally just broke right now :/


try using the link I gave you recently 


I wonder if anyone has invented a type of basket that keeps your clothes hot out of the dryer so they don't cool off and wrinkle before you have time to fold them? I'm terribly slow when it comes to folding clothes and they always seem to cool off and wrinkle before I can get to all of them


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 16, 2022)

The times of day when I'm most active on the forum is when everyone else is busy or asleep, so my icon is just at the side of every board with the most recent posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2022)

michealsmells said:


> The times of day when I'm most active on the forum is when everyone else is busy or asleep, so my icon is just at the side of every board with the most recent posts.


*cries in GMT timezones*

But yeah big mood especially on weekends/holidays when i'm off...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder if anyone has invented a type of basket that keeps your clothes hot out of the dryer so they don't cool off and wrinkle before you have time to fold them? I'm terribly slow when it comes to folding clothes and they always seem to cool off and wrinkle before I can get to all of them


I was just thinking this recently!!! When I have to get ready for school I always hated how cold my clothes were when I put them on, I wish there was a type of dryer that would warm your clothes for a few minutes before putting them on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2022)

anyone want to work with me on some of the egg clues? I'm totally lost lol


----------



## oak (Apr 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> anyone want to work with me on some of the egg clues? I'm totally lost lol


I have the answers for yesterdays clues if you need them. I'm still stuck on todays though so I can't be of any help yet


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

Apparently I'm the biggest Zelda fan in my household 'cause I know the most information about the series.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> anyone want to work with me on some of the egg clues? I'm totally lost lol


If you want to work on today's drop me a nachos plate, still stumped on some though.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 16, 2022)

I can barely catch my breath-
I don't know how to feel right now
I can't believe she's actually back- my second closest friend, arguably my favorite person in the world
she's finally back after nearly 4 months of being in a health crisis battling PCOS I thought I'd never see her again especially considering PCOS never goes away and there's no cure and she's at high risk for type 2 Diabetes, heart disease and more
I know it's not life-threating but I've just been so worried sick about her, it's scary what she's been going through
She's finally back and she feels so much better now, her voice sounds more lively and cheerful, she feels more motivated to do things, she said she's been having a good time lately.
She said she will be around more and she missed me so much
it's a miracle she comes back just when I really need her the most in my life
I'm sorry I sound so wimpy I'm trying to get a hold of my feelings.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2022)

When you make mistakes in life, you have to learn stuff the hard way. Sure your past self was stubborn and didn't know any better, but at the end of the day all of that stuff in the past and you have to move on. Yes the guilt still haunts you but when you have support from people who respect for who you are you should feel fine going forward.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 17, 2022)

Man I really want Pokémon news but it’s still too early. Anyone have a time machine?


----------



## Neb (Apr 17, 2022)

Japanese verbs are my worst enemy. There are so many suffixes and forms to keep track of. Learning one verb is basically learning several words. It’s just too much to keep track of.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2022)

While looking through the most random threads, I found out Nintendo's video announcing the Switch Online Expansion got set to private and I think that's kinda funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2022)

^interesting

also weather's disappointing today


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 437802


Oh my god what is that thing-


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Doctor my eyes-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2022)

i only need 5 more eggs and that junimo bby is mine


----------



## Beanz (Apr 17, 2022)

yesterday my friend was telling me a story about how his school had a corn maze during halloween and some kid who used to go to our middle school invited his online girlfriend that had never met before to the maze. the girl came with her friend and brought a knife and he apparently still snapchats her. why are some people so stupid


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2022)

I can't decide if I would rather have the Junimo egg or the Splat egg... they're both so fantastic


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 17, 2022)

Not too long ago a duck (or mallard) flew down from the sky and stopped right next to me. He then walked by me and started eating some crushed acorns (or whatever they are) that were on the ground. 

I must be the luckiest person in the world.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

So I'm doing this thing where I take K.K.'s incoherent vowels and transcribe them.


Spoiler: Example - Go K.K. Rider



Que mi ohhh 
Oh mi-mi queee, mi 
Mi ohh-mi mi-oh, mi-queee
Oh mi naaa 
Na-mi-oh-miii, que 
Que oh mi, mi na, na ohhh 
Oh-mi-mi-mi-que-mi 
Oh-mi-mi-mi-que-na 
Mi-na-mi-oh-mi-mi-na-oh-mi-oh-mi-oh nowwww oh NAAAA 
Na-mi-mi-quee, ohh 
Mi-mi-oh, que-oh, que-oh-oh!


I practically gave up on K.K. Parade. ;w;


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So I'm doing this thing where I take K.K.'s incoherent vowels and transcribe them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example - Go K.K. Rider
> ...


Wow ZeldaCrossing that's really good! 

I've been waiting since Christmas to eat chocolate again(my family always beats me to it) this marks the first time I've had chocolate in months despite trying to hold back my craving for it when there's none around lol


----------



## deana (Apr 17, 2022)

Today kinda sucked but I did find a loonie on the ground AND a Daisy Duck croc charm which I am going to give to a friend. Finding things on the ground is probably my hidden talent


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

While I have been waiting for my dad to get me new Dog Man books, I have been re-reading the two books that I do have (Dog Man and Dog Man: Fetch-22). If I don't get those new books soon, I'd be able to quote the entirety of Dog Man and Dog Man: Fetch-22 by the word.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

I’m watching children guess the name of Pokémon and-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

You know what I'd like? Some Zelda collectibles on this site. If that were to happen, I would do everything I can to obtain them.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 18, 2022)

I can never seem to get any bells or other currency to get any collectables.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2022)

Think I will just maybe ask someone here for the BDSP Arceus or stuff don't think I'll pay $60 for a game save lmao..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

I did some funny drawings that I really want to post in my art thread but I inadvertently drew the answer for one of the puzzles in the egg hunt so idk if I should wait to post it til later today lol


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So I'm doing this thing where I take K.K.'s incoherent vowels and transcribe them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example - Go K.K. Rider
> ...


not me listening to the aircheck version while staring at this and trying to imagine kk singing


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> While I have been waiting for my dad to get me new Dog Man books, I have been re-reading the two books that I do have (Dog Man and Dog Man: Fetch-22). If I don't get those new books soon, I'd be able to quote the entirety of Dog Man and Dog Man: Fetch-22 by the word.



I haven't ever read any Dog Man books, but the illustration style seemed vaguely familiar. It reminded me of _Captain Underpants_ (which I also haven't ever read, but I do remember seeing them in school). I just looked it up, and it seems as if it's the same guy who made both of those book series.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

So lately I've been chastising my brother 'cause he doesn't wash his hands after using the bathroom. "Oh, but I don't actually touch my *[redacted]*!" You're still touching the toilet, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

^ bro try living with my 50 yr old dad who washes his hands mayyyybeeee once a week 
needless to say I'm a bit of a germaphobe in this house when he's around.


every time I see my signature I can't help but smile and laugh bc I just love it so much, it brings me much joy


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I did some funny drawings that I really want to post in my art thread but I inadvertently drew the answer for one of the puzzles in the egg hunt so idk if I should wait to post it til later today lol


Could you maybe crop it out/blur it? Not that you have to, just a suggestion in case you really want to post it before the results are in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Could you maybe crop it out/blur it? Not that you have to, just a suggestion in case you really want to post it before the results are in.


nah, the egg hunt ends in less than an hour so I'll just go ahead and post it then 

I'm quite excited to post it though, it truly is a masterpiece!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 18, 2022)

my villagers are being a pain  somebody please ask to move. i need someone out by tomorrow


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 18, 2022)

I just got 3 shiny novelty Pokémon on Poliwager Adoptables. My luck is insane right now.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 18, 2022)

i really need to stop watching blameitonjorge. his videos are so scary but i love spooky stuff, now i know i won’t be able to sleep.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

_Infatuation: An intense but short-lived passion or admiration with someone or something._
Me with K.K. Slider XDXD


----------



## Bizhiins (Apr 18, 2022)

Piano versions of video game music are intensely beautiful, especially music from the Legend of Zelda series


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> every time I see my signature I can't help but smile and laugh bc I just love it so much, it brings me much joy


Whomp do be like vibin' with those gucci shades tho


----------



## Romaki (Apr 19, 2022)

Only two more days until I see my boyfriend in person again, ****ing finally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2022)

that zipper pokey is actually one of the greatest things I've ever laid eyes upon


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that zipper pokey is actually one of the greatest things I've ever laid eyes upon







It almost reminds me of the 'Tomato Bros' boss from Miitopia; because his face is on all parts.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 19, 2022)

found out loki is nonbinary, so thats my fun fact for the day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2022)

I can't get out of my desk chair bc my sweet kitty Molly is sleeping on the back of the chair and if I get up she will likely wake up (or even fall off, she's a bit old), but I really want to go get a bottle of water. what to do lol :,,,,,,,)

edit: I did manage to get out of the chair without waking her, by balancing the heated blanket on the edge of the chair. but as I was walking around I think she heard me and woke up. it's okay, she needed to be fed anyways.


Spoiler: here's a pic of her sleeping bc she's cute



pardon the mess around my desk/shelf, I haven't picked up yet this evening


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Where the heck did the time go?! It's already 8:30 PM!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 19, 2022)

I just learn that A1C levels take 3 months to drop. I have a long way to go for recovery as long as I keep up the diet and monitoring my blood sugar.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 19, 2022)

Having gained a little bit of popularity on this other website that I've been using for years only reminds me of how I don't ever want to be famous.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

I WILL LEARN TO EAT BOILED EGGS **** YOU RUBBER WHITE


----------



## King koopa (Apr 20, 2022)

Now I'm curious.. for those who don't know, if there's two people with the same minigame score in mario party island tour, they roll a dice to break the tie, but what happens if the dice is tied too lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Now I'm curious.. for those who don't know, if there's two people with the same minigame score in mario party island tour, they roll a dice to break the tie, but what happens if the dice is tied too lol



It turns into a Regular Show episode and the universe itself implodes....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

Egg challenge #1: Cut it into smaller pieces (hard-boiled) and mixed with my tomato-sauce mackerels... worked!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2022)

I don't trust anyone who hates this song:



Spoiler


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 20, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 438223
> 
> It almost reminds me of the 'Tomato Bros' boss from Miitopia; because his face is on all parts.
> View attachment 438224


omg miitopia fans come together


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I don't trust anyone who hates this song:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I wouldn't say hate but not my taste lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2022)

How about this one then:



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> How about this one then:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Meh I'd say, heard it too many times and he's overrated imo.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2022)

This?



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Muy bueno. That's the stuff that turns me on musically. Happy 420!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 20, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Now I'm curious.. for those who don't know, if there's two people with the same minigame score in mario party island tour, they roll a dice to break the tie, but what happens if the dice is tied too lol


I don't play Mario Party a lot, but my brother and I used to play together every once in a while and he had the same question. I think it just won't let you both roll the same number in the first place.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 20, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> I don't play Mario Party a lot, but my brother and I used to play together every once in a while and he had the same question. I think it just won't let you both roll the same number in the first place.


Yeah, so I did some research, and the game purposely makes sure that doesn't happen. Pretty smart if you ask me


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 20, 2022)

Restarting your island whenever you come up with a new idea is something that makes me keep playing ACNH.


----------



## Gene. (Apr 20, 2022)

I have fallen back into watching Game Grumps again, and it has brought me a lot of joy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm fine with slowed + reverb songs, but sometimes the choices are really... Interesting, to say the least. 


Spoiler: Examples


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm fine with slowed + reverb songs, but sometimes the choices are really... Interesting, to say the least.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples


I keep getting the second one recommended to me on yt, I don't even watch stuff like that lol 


yesterday I considered bumping my "ask me" thread til I realized it hasn't even gotten a question for over two years. like do I really want to bump it?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I keep getting the second one recommended to me on yt, I don't even watch stuff like that lol
> 
> 
> yesterday I considered bumping my "ask me" thread til I realized it hasn't even gotten a question for over two years. like do I really want to bump it?


I'm sure if you bumped it, you would get questions. I've never dug far enough to see all the topics 2 years ago and I'm sure most others haven't either. So if they saw the thread at the front page, they'd definitely ask.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 21, 2022)

Hearing Twitch Streamers who are 18 or in their early 20's talking about how they're getting old makes me want to scream.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

Would traffic be more annoying for people who live in city/urban areas because they have to deal with it more often, or for people who live in town/rural areas because they're not used to it?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Would traffic be more annoying for people who live in city/urban areas because they have to deal with it more often, or for people who live in town/rural areas because they're not used to it?


I'd say the second option, after hearing stuff all day every day you get used to it. I live in a traffic-heavy suburb and after a while you don't care about the buses and cars as much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Would traffic be more annoying for people who live in city/urban areas because they have to deal with it more often, or for people who live in town/rural areas because they're not used to it?


I live in a suburb and I'm pretty used to traffic so I would also say the second one.

I don't however like the traffic in cities like Columbus and Cincinnati, way too many cars to keep track of


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Would traffic be more annoying for people who live in city/urban areas because they have to deal with it more often, or for people who live in town/rural areas because they're not used to it?


I've lived in both. I would say that a lot of times it evens out because there's a greater travel distance for rural areas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2022)

I have an overwhelming desire to have/make a character who is chubby/fluffy, not skinny at all 
idk if I could do that with any of my existing charas tho

I guess now that I think about it, my characters Shy and Juniper are both canonically overweight (ironically because one is a rabbit and the other is a hare). I should draw them soon.


idk but I need more diversity in my character lineup, child me didn't quite do it justice with all the cute skinny cat boys


----------



## Beanz (Apr 21, 2022)

thank god the buenos were left unscathed


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 21, 2022)

Trying to write character profiles again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

^ I've seen that soo many times on YouTube-

Mordecai is a pretty cool name.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 21, 2022)

Everyone says or do things that they regret in life. I wished many others (especially on Twitter) would understand that but apparently they just want to see others suffer because they make one little mistake then they start to get super heated about it and do everything in their power to "Cancel" that person.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

I searched up a social anxiety discord and I’m not sure if it’s a legitimate server with nice people or if it’s full of trolls. I guess we’ll see.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

Earlier I wanted to watch _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_, but now I wanna watch _Regular Show_. I can't seem to make up my mind right now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2022

How can something be rated PG but not be suitable for kids under 13.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 21, 2022)

^I don't know (a mis-tagging, perhaps? Or maybe they can watch it, but just not without a parent?)

This place is kind of dead right now and I have no interest in ever trying balut.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Would traffic be more annoying for people who live in city/urban areas because they have to deal with it more often, or for people who live in town/rural areas because they're not used to it?


Definitely the second option. After moving from a city to a small town, people here absolutely hate traffic and get annoyed if they're held up for more than 2 minutes. In a city it's pretty standard to be waiting for a while, but in small towns they lose their minds over a small wait lol.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

I ordered Kirby and the Forgotten Land. Excited to play it once it comes in the mail.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2022)

one of my favorite feelings is going to bed with a positive mindset and waking up thinking "today is gonna be a great day." it's absolutely wild how much this anti-depressant has helped my mood, I would still be sulking around, miserable all the time. things really are changing for the better.

times like this I think of my uncle in Oklahoma, he always signs all of his facebook posts with "life is good".


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2022)

Why do people keep talking about this!?
Y'all ever heard of illustrations in books!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

also why is there a zubat there ^lol.

also man i forgot how good power!!/girl got game was.. wish i could find vol 9 and 10 but yeah hella good poop.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2022)

lmao why are there like 7 other people also looking for rad feathers all of a sudden


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

Mackerel in tomato sauce and red wine was a good dinner.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2022)

I have a problem. I need to come up with a new species name for one of my OCs and I've been struggling with this for literally as long as I can remember. this is the character in question:




the current name is "bipedal cat", boring I know. I've thought of "captor" and "felisiraptor" in the past. honestly now that I think about it I like felisiraptor quite a bit. but I don't even know how I would go about coming up with a different name for it. like it's basically just a cat velociraptor creature so like???? felisiraptor is kinda perfect idk


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

This is literally my favorite part in _Dog Man: Fetch-22_.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

My brother just swallowed a pill without water. How the heck?!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 22, 2022)

When I was reading outside I thought of some possible plot ideas for the next story I'm going to work on that continues the story I'm currently slowly working on both of these stories have my five OCs
The continuation of the story is going to have my OCs in a different dimension and they have been transforming into humans(or rather my wolf OCs are gonna get transformed, BrokenSanity used to be a human before she turned into a rabbit so now she's going to be a human again) I'm happy I'm thinking of some plot ideas now I can't really decide what I'm gonna do, maybe combine some plots...
Too bad I'm supposed to be brainstorming ideas for the current story I'm working on 'cause I need this one to continue so I shouldn't be really focused on the continuation right now


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 22, 2022)

I’m getting this message, but I only have one egg? Might be a glitch, lol. I’m saving my one egg to convert it to bells whenever.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m getting this message, but I only have one egg? Might be a glitch, lol. I’m saving my one egg to convert it to bells whenever.



You have ghost eggs in your inventory!  The most elusive and rarest eggs of them all.   /j, it may be a glitch or just have been sent to you awhile ago and you're just now receiving the message.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 23, 2022)

Not sure why, but there's a lot of Brazilians on the internet who like K-Pop.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Not sure why, but there's a lot of Brazilians on the internet who like K-Pop.


That's interesting. I knew there were loads of J-pop fans in Peru way back but they also had Fujimori and they've a Japanese population so... And Brazil also got a Japanese population but... I suppose K-pop is what's popular these days, rip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

the high today is gonna be 82 lmao time to roastttt 

jk I'll prob be fine


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> That's interesting. I knew there were loads of J-pop fans in Peru way back but they also had Fujimori and they've a Japanese population so... And Brazil also got a Japanese population but... I suppose K-pop is what's popular these days, rip.



I already knew that some Japanese immigrated to Brazil a long time ago, but I didn't know about Peru. I have a close friend from Brazil, and he seems to like some K-Pop as well (J-Pop too). Maybe I should ask him one day.

I actually also like some K-Pop. A fair share of it I find underwhelming, but there are some groups I like. J-Pop is definitely better though.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I already knew that some Japanese immigrated to Brazil a long time ago, but I didn't know about Peru. I have a close friend from Brazil, and he seems to like some K-Pop as well (J-Pop too). Maybe I should ask him one day.
> 
> I actually also like some K-Pop. A fair share of it I find underwhelming, but there are some groups I like. J-Pop is definitely better though.


Yeah.

I do listen to mostly "showa pop" or Johnnys boys when it comes to J-pop. Not a fan of K-pop even if there is like 1 song I like lol...


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I do listen to mostly "showa pop" or Johnnys boys when it comes to J-pop. Not a fan of K-pop even if there is like 1 song I like lol...



I wasn't sure what that was, so I searched it and it seems to be an alternate name for "Kayōkyoku". If so, then yeah, I also like some of that music (along with "Enka"). Haven't ever heard of Johnny's Boys though. Out of curiosity, what would that one K-Pop song be?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I wasn't sure what that was, so I searched it and it seems to be an alternate name for "Kayōkyoku". If so, then yeah, I also like some of that music (along with "Enka"). Haven't ever heard of Johnny's Boys though. Out of curiosity, what would that one K-Pop song be?


Yeah basically. 

It would refer to boy bands from Johnny's Entertainment. I also like some by Morning Musume as for modern J-pop. And Tommy February6 is good.

Oh! by SNSD. I guess they have a few more good ones like that but generally not much for K-pop.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah basically.
> 
> It would refer to boy bands from Johnny's Entertainment. I also like some by Morning Musume as for modern J-pop. And Tommy February6 is good.
> 
> Oh! by SNSD. I guess they have a few more good ones like that but generally not much for K-pop.



Oh, I see now. I'm going to have to check out some of those later, although I might not like them since boy bands aren't usually my thing, ha ha. I've heard a little bit from Morning Musume, but not enough to properly judge (another close friend of mine, however, loves them!). I do like the girl from Tommy February6 (and Tommy Heavenly6) though!

I don't think I've heard anything from SNSD yet, although they seem to be among the most famous groups of K-Pop (sometimes I purposefully avoid the "household names" in specific styles of music, since they turn out to be disappointing to me. That includes FX, Red Velvet and LOONA).


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 23, 2022)

I wonder when it’s finally gonna stop snowing. I want to see rain again.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 23, 2022)

Currently dog-sitting my brother's dog.
The dog is a Shih Tzu, who's about to turn one years old; He's so cute!

It makes me want to have a dog, but too bad I'm more of a cat (or hamster) person. lol


----------



## oak (Apr 23, 2022)

I was driving and stopped at a red light and the car infront of me had all these bugs flying out of the trunk through the cracks. I was like wtf and looked closer and they were BEES. This mans trunk was filled with bees and he didn't even notice. He drove in a different direction then me but I'm so curious to see how that worked out. Hopefully he doesn't get hurt lmao


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

^ What the heck??

I just spent 3 hours watching a spin-off of _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_ thinking it was season 2 of the main show.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

oak said:


> I was driving and stopped at a red light and the car infront of me had all these bugs flying out of the trunk through the cracks. I was like wtf and looked closer and they were BEES. This mans trunk was filled with bees and he didn't even notice. He drove in a different direction then me but I'm so curious to see how that worked out. Hopefully he doesn't get hurt lmao



All I can say is,


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm writing an OC fic and the characters are singing Bad Romance, I don't know why but it's pretty funny. 

"What do you guys want?"
"Want your bad romance."
*starts singing a verse*
"Okay, enough Lady Gaga."


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 23, 2022)

I was a different person before what happened to me last month and I woke up in the hospital thinking "What in the world just happened to me" Its like reality hit me again.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

Is Jell-O technically meat?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Oh, I see now. I'm going to have to check out some of those later, although I might not like them since boy bands aren't usually my thing, ha ha. I've heard a little bit from Morning Musume, but not enough to properly judge (another close friend of mine, however, loves them!). I do like the girl from Tommy February6 (and Tommy Heavenly6) though!
> 
> I don't think I've heard anything from SNSD yet, although they seem to be among the most famous groups of K-Pop (sometimes I purposefully avoid the "household names" in specific styles of music, since they turn out to be disappointing to me. That includes FX, Red Velvet and LOONA).


Yeah I'm not as much fan of Heavenly but that part got a few too I guess. I definitely prefer Johnny's boys rather than most Hello! Project and stuff though.

Yeah that song is like.. 12+ years old so I can like some older K-pop names but I don' care for those in recent years' boom though. And I agree the stuff I've heard from such are bland.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2022



NovariusHaze said:


> Is Jell-O technically meat?


That's interesting, considering people put meat INSIDE of it like aspic, so maybe lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 24, 2022)

If the avatar animation thing is cheaper in TBT then a username change then why did I spend my seashells buying the avatar animation thing right away instead of buying the username change thing in case I wanted to change mine and save up for the avatar animation later. 
oh but that means I couldn't own this blinking Ridley GIF


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2022)

I have no idea how to describe my romantic orientation lol. overall I would say I am cupioromantic (aro spectrum). where I get confused is that I don't necessarily have a preference for the other person's gender, but I'm primarily more-so interested in men/masculine people. so like if I had a choice I would prob date a guy, but if a girl/nb person wanted to date me I wouldn't be opposed. i simply have no clue what to call that 

edit: I suppose it's a lot like being panromantic. that's prob the closest thing I can think of.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 24, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Is Jell-O technically meat?


i wouldnt call it "meat", but it is made from animals


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2022)

Spoiler










_Smashing!_


----------



## Beanz (Apr 24, 2022)

getting bored of new horizons again :\


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 24, 2022)

A lot for the girls I used to work with years ago are all so grown up now  like they're all in university now, going to parties, driving etc...like omg time goes so fast


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

I never liked parties.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2022)

lol there are only 8 members and 12 guests online rn


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 25, 2022)

It all began as an ordinary day in April, an ordinary day in New York City, a city controlled by Nintendo.

No one dared to oppose them, and that lack of strength would ultimately lead to their destruction.

I suppose they had to suffer the consequences of their actions, but there would be no forgiveness... If only they have had the courage to fight...

It's true that once the wheels of justice began to turn, nothing could stop them. Nothing.

It was New York City's last chance, and my last chance... My last escape.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2022)

can i just go sleep? or something soo tired.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 25, 2022)

Today is another good day.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 25, 2022)

I just realized the blood shot potion collectible has an eyeball on the cork. I thought it was a crescent moon until now. An eye makes so much more sense with the name.

I had to double check all the other potions to make sure I knew what the decors on them were.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2022)

I feel like I've been spending more time here on the forums in threads not relating to Animal Crossing than the games themselves.  I dunno, it's great chatting with other people that keeps me coming back here.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 25, 2022)

Feel like everytime I redo Happy Home Paradise I always try to do things differently and try to challenge myself to do things. Like this time I am going to try to give every villager 4x4 Vacation Homes and to stop myself from becoming addicted to the DLC the villagers must be from Souvenir Cookies can only be done once a day. That will stop me from relying on Beach Villagers and Amiibo Villagers.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 25, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I feel like I've been spending more time here on the forums in threads not relating to Animal Crossing than the games themselves.  I dunno, it's great chatting with other people that keeps me coming back here.


I prefer the off topic threads over the Animal Crossing threads. I think 99% of my time on here is spent in Brewster’s Cafe.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 26, 2022)

I used to wear Converse, and owned one pair of Vans —which, admittedly, I got because they were the MLB Dodgers crossover.  I don’t know how I handled those for so long. They’re probably the most uncomfortable shoes I’ve personally worn.

I currently wear the Nike Pegasus Zoom running shoes. They’re much more comfortable to wear. I can’t even imagine anyone thinking Converse are comfortable?? I guess people wear them for style rather than comfort.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2022)

Wonder if I should feel sorry for woke teens/young adults wasting their lives online posting **** and "educating" others or if I should just laugh it off lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 26, 2022)

HOW IN DA OOSHIEE GOOSHIEE DID I NEVER KNOW THERE WAS LIKE 50 BAJILLION VOCALOID 3DS THEMES ONLY FOR THE JAPANESE REGION. I knew they had a melancholic one but like THERE ARE A MILLION OF THEM..... ALSO SANRIO THEMES AND BADGES?!?!!?! WHYY WERE THEY REGION LOCKED  THEY LITERALLY RELEASED MIRAI DX IN THE USA. kinda sad they never ported mirai 1 and mirai 2 in english but it is what it is. Please dont send me PM's asking me to "just use cfw" because I dont hack and get games illegally on my 3DS. I pay for them like a normal customer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I currently wear the Nike Pegasus Zoom running shoes. They’re much more comfortable to wear. I can’t even imagine anyone thinking Converse are comfortable?? I guess people wear them for style rather than comfort.


yeah I've been wearing nothing but converse since I was in high school and it's definitely a style thing, they really are not comfortable to walk/stand in for long periods of time  



I have no clue what I should draw next lol, I have a few ideas but I'm not sure which one I'd like to work on right now. maybe I should draw the character I came up with way back in 2016 and never made a design for, he's the main protagonist in a story I started creating recently so he really does need a definitive design. or maybe I should draw my flying fox OC? or even give some new art to a character who hasn't been drawn in like 7 years? so many optionsssss//

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2022



Sheep Villager said:


> I just realized the blood shot potion collectible has an eyeball on the cork. I thought it was a crescent moon until now. An eye makes so much more sense with the name.


I also thought it was a crescent moon for forever until someone drew it for something and they drew an eyeball on it lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Still have no idea what 'manifest' means, the online definitions are unclear to me.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 26, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Still have no idea what 'manifest' means, the online definitions are unclear to me.


I think it means kind of like ‘escalate’. Like if a situation is manifesting, it’s starting to happen/take place, but you aren’t fully aware of it yet, kind of? Or if a disease is manifesting inside your body it’s starting to take place, but you wouldn’t be showing symptoms yet. It’s kind of a hard word to explain but i hope that helps


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 26, 2022)

Gotta get a new cellphone now...yay.
They want me to replace the one I have because it is old, apparently.

I hate cellphones.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 26, 2022)

Someone made fanart/fakemon(?) of Ridley and they turned him into a Pokemon
I love this so much 


Spoiler: Open spoiler if you want to know more



So I'm not sure how many other people here are both knowledgeable in the Pokemon AND Metroid fandoms for this to make sense but I wanna share it just in case and just because I found this really creative.
I found these on Pinterest two days ago
Someone on Twitter drew/created these Credit to artist

"Liarbird" is the first member in the evolution line, it's design is based off of Ridley's species infant stage "Little Birdie"





"Fraudulisk" is the second member in the evolution line, it's design is based off of Ridley's species adolescent stage "Mysterious Creature" 




"Ridactyl" is the final member in the line, it's based off of Ridley's species adult stage and also Ridley himself




Gigantamax "Ridactyl"'s design does not appear to be based off of any of Ridley's various forms it just simply seems to be what the Gigantamax form would look like




"Mega Ridactyl Y" is based off of Meta Ridley




"Mega Ridactyl X" seems to be based off of Neo-Ridley




I just love these designs and I think they are so creative and accurate.


----------



## Gene. (Apr 26, 2022)

why is easter so centered around eggs and bunnies? and the implication that these bunnies lay the easter eggs?


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 26, 2022)

Genexte said:


> why is easter so centered around eggs and bunnies? and the implication that these bunnies lay the easter eggs?


ancient spring rituals/symbols that have been commercialized


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 26, 2022)

My new perfume smells so nice I'm so pleased


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 26, 2022)

Nahasapasapeemapetilon.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 26, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Nahasapasapeemapetilon.


It’s “nahasapeemapetilon” you added an extra “pasa” haha


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 26, 2022)

My mom once found a small snake under my bed and mistaken it for a shoestring at first; this happened a very long time ago now and when she first told me this... I couldn't sleep for days.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> My mom once found a small snake under my bed and mistaken it for a shoestring at first; this happened a very long time ago now and when she first told me this... I couldn't sleep for days.


Oh gosh I hate snakes. My dad one time saw one in our backyard and he killed it with a shovel. To make sure it was dead he poured gasoline and it caught fire. I was cheering him on because I really hate snakes.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 27, 2022)

I’ve been thinking of creating maybe an OC or two but I wouldn’t know where to begin. Although, I do have ideas.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 27, 2022)

I would really like to subscribe to a guitar magazine. It wouldn't cost that much either, but I already spend way too much money on guitar accessories. Now I don't know what to do. I could technically ask my mom, but I know what she will say.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Gotta get a new cellphone now...yay.
> They want me to replace the one I have because it is old, apparently.
> 
> I hate cellphones.


I also need a new one but very reluctant to spend that much on a whim since I'd need to keep my current sub to my operator. Doesn't really matter what brand you get these days to get a decent you would need to spend as much sigh.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 27, 2022)

i downloaded a picture of the new leaf game cover from fandom.com and i was not prepared to see this in my camera roll:


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2022)

Just beat Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Genesis/Mega Drive). Quite nostalgic!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2022)

This outfit in the Japanese Tomodachi Life.








Forgot the name of it, I just found these sitting in my files.


----------



## Neb (Apr 28, 2022)

Playing games from the early 2000s is oddly relaxing and engrossing. I haven't felt this way about many games in a while.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 28, 2022)

On a television show that I watch, I literally just found out professional cuddling was a thing?? Insane. I never thought that people would pay so much for a cuddling session.  I wouldn’t feel comfortable even if it was just with a random person I didn’t know until booking.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2022)

OnePlus is really the worst smartphone brand


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 28, 2022)

Papa Roach really sucks, but "Last Resort" is actually alright (that and like 1-2 other songs from them). Also, this is the very first time that I've seen this disclaimer on a song on YouTube:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> -snip-


I saw the same thing when I tried to listen to Chop Suey, actually.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I saw the same thing when I tried to listen to Chop Suey, actually.



Whaaa? I know and love that song, but haven't ever seen that disclaimer on any of the YouTube uploads (perhaps they just recently put these disclaimers on them? I don't know). 

Anyway, I can understand why they might have.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2022)

I hate looking at my old self, because I just can't even fathom what that person was. Now that I'm better and improved I don't want to be that person who I used to be. I am going to do everything possible to make myself feel good.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 28, 2022)

Taking the MBTI test...for my characters.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 29, 2022)

I wonder what the best toast in the world tastes like.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Merielle (Apr 29, 2022)

Do I actually _like_ kale, or do I simply like it as a vehicle for balsamic vinegar?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2022)

Checked the video for The Hippie Shake's new line releasing in May. Not really impressed aside from a pair of jeans, maybe? Not a Stevie Nicks fan either so who knows if I'll get anything at all.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 29, 2022)

I was playing Pikmin earlier today and when I was bringing the boss back to the onion I whispered "THE SACRIFICE"  while the onion was spitting out Pikmin seeds.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Yesterday when I was watching YouTube, Dagnel quietly sang randomly: "The sense of sight is what guides us right when we go out on walks". And I totally freaked (but in a good way) because it's part of The Senses song from Animaniacs.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2022)

Sometimes when I get really frustrated when playing a hard level in a game I take a day off just to make me feel more refreshed.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2022)

Recently got all the chaos emeralds on Sonic 3 & Knuckles. However, will I be able to get all the super emeralds? I've done it many times before, so probably. Just gotta wait until I get to Mushroom Hill Zone(currently on Ice Cap Zone).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 29, 2022)

Nothing's happening here and I feel like falling asleep.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 29, 2022)

I think the thing that Pokémon gets wrong the most is their measurements of Pokémon. Like there's no way Charizard is 1.7 meters tall (5'6ish"). I know it's official information but I don't buy it, I don't accept it. Charizard has gotta be twice that size at the _smallest._


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 29, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I think the thing that Pokémon gets wrong the most is their measurements of Pokémon. Like there's no way Charizard is 1.7 meters tall (5'6ish"). I know it's official information but I don't buy it, I don't accept it. Charizard has gotta be twice that size at the _smallest._


Also the weights don't make any sense either, I think its pokemon that made me not understand proper weights for animals and such because the weights for pokemon don't make any sense
I feel like all the smaller pokemon are a lot heavier then they should be and the bigger pokemon are a lot lighter then they should be
So... Eternataus is freaking 65 and a half feet tall but Gamefreak your saying it only weights about a ton? Like it's the size of a four-story building and it weighs less then a hippo? What is the logic behind that?
Darumaka is only 2 feet which is like I don't know... really short but yet it's 82 pounds? What is it's body even made of why's it so heavy for a two foot tall thing? 
Also- The pokemon with avian-like designs which are usually flying type never made sense to me, I don't know it's just pokemon bird sizes are kind of ridiculous they don't really look very big in the games or anime but depending on the pokemon the bird pokemon are usually 60-80+ pounds and 3"11-5+ feet tall for most species


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Also the weights don't make any sense either, I think its pokemon that made me not understand proper weights for animals and such because the weights for pokemon don't make any sense
> I feel like all the smaller pokemon are a lot heavier then they should be and the bigger pokemon are a lot lighter then they should be
> So... Eternataus is freaking 65 and a half feet tall but Gamefreak your saying it only weights about a ton? Like it's the size of a four-story building and it weighs less then a hippo? What is the logic behind that?
> Darumaka is only 2 feet which is like I don't know... really short but yet it's 82 pounds? What is it's body even made of why's it so heavy for a two foot tall thing?
> Also- The pokemon with avian-like designs which are usually flying type never made sense to me, I don't know it's just pokemon bird sizes are kind of ridiculous they don't really look very big in the games or anime but depending on the pokemon the bird pokemon are usually 60-80+ pounds and 3"11-5+ feet tall for most species


I haven't even bothered to look at the weights much. I feel like there isn't much logic to the heights/weights given to Pokémon.. I guess it would take too much time to try to figure out realistic measurements for every single Pokémon


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

RASPUTIN IS PLAYING RIGHT NOW LET'S FRICKING GO

Edit: The songs just keep getting better, 'cause guess what's playing right now? EYE OF THE TIGER!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 29, 2022)

My Kindle has been kind of slow lately; I wonder if it's because of that update it got weeks ago now...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

I think that FNF covers that have Whitty and Tabi singing together sounds so cool.


Spoiler: Examples



I made it so that it would go to the preferred time so you don't have to watch the whole thing.
Hint: Whitty is the bomb, and Tabi is the floating goat skull.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 29, 2022)

For some reason I remember being in like 1st grade and seeing two kids in the bathroom trying to summon Bloody Mary with the lights off. I was too young to understand what they were doing so I minded my business and left.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Out of all the Poofesure quotes I have jotted down, only one is age-appropriate. I think it's just me deciding what stuff to write down, and it's usually something suggestive and/or something with an F-bomb.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2022)

im always reminded of the short story writing last year and how i didnt have enough time to put effort in my work  now im itching to rewrite what i wrote bc the only thing i know how to do is make pretty little narratives i guess



Spoiler: i just really like this paragraph i wrote



She had probably been nine years old during the incident, the first and only occurrence. An _accident_, if there was a better term for it, because that's all it was. However, repentance would not change one's fate inscribed in the stars, and if anything, it had been both a blessing and a curse in disguise. From that moment, the calmness of her sea in which she viewed the stars brewed a storm overnight, the turbulent ripples sullying the reflection of her constellation.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

^that's like better than anything i could like that omg.

also i hate waking up early on weekend it's not that i need to do stuff sans cleaning up today so ? lol


----------



## Romaki (Apr 30, 2022)

Can't believe I'll have been dating for a month this sunday.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

More of a bother but since it got closed yet again here we go. Also probably a pet peeves but I explicitly left my cousin a message so hope she can callback cause I need to talk about the RSVP thing now...


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 30, 2022)

it's already may tomorrow


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 30, 2022)

Spoiler: I wish I had some...



Watermelon so I can be like Keroppi in my profile picture


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> it's already may tomorrow


Guess you could say


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 30, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> Guess you could say


the irony is that while i'm very familiar with the meme, i've never heard the song -- or any song by them, for that matter.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

My dad called me a vampire and I got a bit mad about it, but I think he was joking. Must be because I stay inside all day in my room with my curtains closed. But then again, yesterday I called myself a hermit. 

I thought my brother was watching Poofesure, but I think it's actually PePanga or whatever his name is. How did I possibly mix them up, they're like two completely different YouTubers.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2022)

I found a few memes that made me laugh, but they wouldn't be allowed on here simply because they had some swearing in them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I found a few memes that made me laugh, but they wouldn't be allowed on here simply because they had some swearing in them.


Maybe you could censor the bad words, unless it'll ruin the effect of the memes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> This outfit in the Japanese Tomodachi Life.
> 
> View attachment 439640View attachment 439642
> 
> ...


okay but why is this not in the other versions I want this so bad 


so a while back i took all my posters down in my other room and now it's starting to feel empty. I took them down when i was depressed and now that im not really depressed anymore im starting to realize that might've been a bad idea. I don't have space for all of the posters now but I at least want to put my Super Mario 3D Land poster back up. I've had that poster for over 10 years (I feel olddd shsjshsb) and it's one of my favorites, I think bc it was the very first super mario poster I ever had.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My dad called me a vampire and I got a bit mad about it, but I think he was joking. Must be because I stay inside all day in my room with my curtains closed. But then again, yesterday I called myself a hermit.
> 
> I thought my brother was watching Poofesure, but I think it's actually PePanga or whatever his name is. How did I possibly mix them up, they're like two completely different YouTubers.



In the summertime, an elderly hippie guy once called me a vampire. It was hot as hell, so I was walking around using my dress shirt to cover myself from the scorching sun. When I got in under the shade of a building, I finally put my cape, I mean, shirt down and he said something like, "_I know why you cover yourself from the sun - You're a vampire!_" XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2022)

Sometimes I question my own sanity, but then I'm reminded that the outside world is just one big mental asylum.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 30, 2022)

last year i saw that someone edited nicki manaj rapping over the able sisters theme and let me tell you, i’ve thought about it at least once a week since then.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 30, 2022)

In the parking lot, I saw a raven bring a chunk of food (or something) and then he stuffed it down inside a small, dry bush. After that, he got some grass and sticks and put them in there as well. Now I'm just curious to go and see this bush.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

I can't believe I used to watch YouTubers like Markiplier and Jacksepticeye at such a young age, I blame my older brother.


----------



## oak (May 1, 2022)

Im at my longshoring job dreaming about being a housewife. I wanna bake pies and lay in the grass


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 1, 2022)

@Ghost Of Mascevanje Dude, that was an egg! It was an egg in the bush!


----------



## Neb (May 1, 2022)

The wait for my used copy of Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life is _rough_. I have to rely on other farming sims to distract me from how badly I want to play it.


----------



## Croconaw (May 1, 2022)

I really should be sleeping, but I’ve already slept five hours. A little more wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

Can octolings eat inklings?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

It's almost 5:30 AM right now (and almost light enough outside to see my keyboard). Did I manage to wake up early on a Sunday? Nooo, I stayed up all night watching Poofesure! I think it's worth it though, I got a ton of new quotes from it. And sometimes I can't do it during mid-day, so I gotta compromise and mix up my already-messed-up schedule.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

Great, I wasted so much time again and now I'm running out of free time again :/


----------



## Croconaw (May 1, 2022)

I sometimes forget you can see how many views a thread has here. I use a mobile device and I have to turn off portrait lock to see the views.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

Holy cow that's NOT a lot of people-


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2022)

I'm invisible so might be there too ^

Also, am I the only one not caring for youtubers, like only fun person is that J.T. Sexkik (pregante guy) but honestly other than that I only use youtube for the music and occasional movie/series/clips etc. you can watch lol


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 1, 2022)

I wish my joints would stop hurting :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

Oddly enough, I actually want to play _Conker's Bad Fur Day_, despite all the advisories and warnings that follow it. Maybe it's the N64/Banjo Kazooie-like graphics, but I don't think my dad would be too thrilled of me playing such a derogatory game. (And I'm just a tad bit too young to play it, but I never cared for age ratings in the first place.) And I mean, I remember my older brother playing the game when he was 13, and my dad was fine with it. In fact, I'm pretty sure my dad _encouraged_ it. So I guess I could theoretically play it if I wanted to (if we actually had it in the first place).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 1, 2022)

Should I make jam toast or avocado toast? I CANNOT DECIDEEEEEEE 
The kind of daily issues I have


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Oddly enough, I actually want to play _Conker's Bad Fur Day_, despite all the advisories and warnings that follow it. Maybe it's the N64/Banjo Kazooie-like graphics, but I don't think my dad would be too thrilled of me playing such a derogatory game. (And I'm just a tad bit too young to play it, but I never cared for age ratings in the first place.) And I mean, I remember my older brother playing the game when he was 13, and my dad was fine with it. In fact, I'm pretty sure my dad _encouraged_ it. So I guess I could theoretically play it if I wanted to (if we actually had it in the first place).


If you have an Xbox, you can play it on rare replay! There's also a remake on the Xbox that probably has less warnings because they censored some things in the original


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 1, 2022)

I find Sundays pretty boring because there is nothing much going on. I suppose its a day to chill out, but then again it can be boring when you can't find anything else to do.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

King koopa said:


> If you have an Xbox, you can play it on rare replay! There's also a remake on the Xbox that probably has less warnings because they censored some things in the original


I don't have an Xbox, but my brother does! Maybe I'll ask him later about it. ^^

I was watching this Poofesure video, he was playing _Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?_, which I guess is a game show that you could also play on the Wii. Anyway, as soon as I saw the word 'climax' in one of the questions, I knew exactly what he was gonna say... And I was actually right.  (Though I'm kind of surprised he wasn't so derogatory about it.)


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2022)

Conker's Bad Fur Day is amazing and everyone should play it. Period.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

^ Everyone over the age of 17, at least.
Oh wait, I'm a 15-year-old wanting to play that game.
Well, then, uh- Anyone who is mature enough to play it. XD


----------



## Neb (May 1, 2022)

I think I’m going to sign up as a volunteer for my library’s Summer reading program. That would give me something productive to do over my break.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Oddly enough, I actually want to play _Conker's Bad Fur Day_, despite all the advisories and warnings that follow it. Maybe it's the N64/Banjo Kazooie-like graphics, but I don't think my dad would be too thrilled of me playing such a derogatory game. (And I'm just a tad bit too young to play it, but I never cared for age ratings in the first place.) And I mean, I remember my older brother playing the game when he was 13, and my dad was fine with it. In fact, I'm pretty sure my dad _encouraged_ it. So I guess I could theoretically play it if I wanted to (if we actually had it in the first place).


I played it on Project64 a few years ago and it's hilarious, the vulgarities make it even better lmao


I have my wall phone hung up but now I need a landline rip


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 1, 2022)

You know when I think back to when I was in the hospital I just seemed so miserable when reality hit me hard. Then all of the negativity that I had in my mind just vanished. Of course I still feel the guilt inside of me for letting this happened, but when I had this much support I felt better. Of course it was overwhelming at first because throughout my life I always expected the worst outcome, but it didn't happen and I wasn't expecting it to be so positive. 

I guess because I went through so much these past years that I was caught off guard. Now that I am feeling better I have changed my diet. been monitoring my blood sugar/blood pressure, been given new medication to take and of course I don't take insulin since the Diabetic Nurse told me that my blood sugar levels are stable, but still advised me to still monitor it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2022)

after being a somewhat closeted furry for like over a decade I can now confidently say that I think I finally have an idea for a fursona lol, only took this long  I'm h2g surprised I didn't have one as a kid.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 1, 2022)

Kind of feeling like going back to the good, ol' IGN Boards again (did the administration finally fix the registration button? Or was the problem just my browser? I tried like three times to create a new account last year, and nothing).


----------



## Neb (May 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ^ Everyone over the age of 17, at least.
> Oh wait, I'm a 15-year-old wanting to play that game.
> Well, then, uh- Anyone who is mature enough to play it. XD


Well that gives you something to look forward to in a few years! I haven’t played Conker myself, but it looks like fun.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 2, 2022)

no because... it's so weird how my life is really about to truly begin, and there's so much that's going to be going for me. 2022 is gonna be my year :')


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 2, 2022)

Never mind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

I haven't seen Oblivia for a while, I hope she's doing alright.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ^ Everyone over the age of 17, at least.
> Oh wait, I'm a 15-year-old wanting to play that game.
> Well, then, uh- Anyone who is mature enough to play it. XD


Don't see why that would hinder you, unless stores/parents still check age ratings that carefully. Plus it's probably used at this rate anyway unless you get it digital.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

I have an interview in a little over an hour and I've just spent the last 50 minutes just messing around with SM64 music in SynthFont lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have an interview in a little over an hour and I've just spent the last 50 minutes just messing around with SM64 music in SynthFont lol


Hope it went well!

Anyway, managed to find a store that sells some DVD-boxes I want so I hope they'll be smoother delivery than this other one lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Hope it went well!


I think it did, they're having me come in for a second interview on Friday (today I talked with the assistant manager and Friday I'll talk to the actual store manager) so I think I've got this in the bag


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it did, they're having me come in for a second interview on Friday (today I talked with the assistant manager and Friday I'll talk to the actual store manager) so I think I've got this in the bag


Ohh, that's awesome!  Best of luck on that one too!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

My brother told me about a skit he's doing in his drama class, and his team decided to add an adult joke. I don't think I'm allowed to post it here, but I wish I could because it was so funny.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2022)

I was debating whether or not to watch TV before bed. The TV promptly turns itself off. I guess that settles that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

but why is Rivet from the new Rachet and Clank game so cute, ive never even played those games but I love her sm


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I want to learn the US states and their capitals, but I can hardly remember the same for Canada's provinces + territories, and I'm Canadian.  Wakko's America helps a bit, even though I can only remember the first verse.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 2, 2022)

If someone were to quiz me right now on Canada's provinces and territories, I'd probably fail miserably.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> If someone were to quiz me right now on Canada's provinces and territories, I'd probably fail miserably.


Remember that the capital of Québec is Québec. 
(No joke, I should know because I'm _from_ Québec.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I want to learn the US states and their capitals, but I can hardly remember the same for Canada's provinces + territories, and I'm Canadian.  Wakko's America helps a bit, even though I can only remember the first verse.


tbf I live in ohio and I know all 50 states but I prob could only tell you like 10-15 capital cities lmao


edit: was looking up capital cities in the US and I accidentally typed "wisconsin" as "wisconison" and I'm just rolling laughing over here idek why


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

Following with the theme of my latest post, I'm so glad I only have to remember 10 Canadian provinces and 3 territories for tests, and not 50 US states. I only have trouble with the capitals.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I want to learn the US states and their capitals, but I can hardly remember the same for Canada's provinces + territories, and I'm Canadian.  Wakko's America helps a bit, even though I can only remember the first verse.


I had to learn all those back in grade school. I don't remember most of the state capitols now. It's really useless information tbh. I'm sure when you get out of school you'll forget most of Canada's provinces ect. Unless you've already forgotten some of them.


----------



## deana (May 2, 2022)

Remembering the provinces/territories and their capitals is the easy part, the hardest part was colouring in all these little Nunavut islands... 






Not my image just a meme but it does also accurately reflect my colouring skills


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

I've noticed each of the last times I've gone that I'm getting better and better at my top techniques in martial arts, and thereby I'm getting closer to testing.  I didn't notice it until recently, but it's nice to know I'm making good progress on that front.

I'm also glad my work utilized me a lot today and I was able to develop my skills there.


----------



## Croconaw (May 3, 2022)

I’m debating whether or not to eat something before I sleep.


----------



## Neb (May 3, 2022)

I miss when games had manuals. They were a lot of fun to read on the drive home from the game store. I can still do that with retro games, but it’s not the same…


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

I woke up a little while ago and now I want to watch King of the Hill for some reason lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2022)

my kitten is lying across my lap and I need to get up and go eat but I really don't want to move her. I normally wouldn't worry about it but she just got spayed yesterday so she's not feeling well (understandably) and I don't want to make her feel worse by making her get up


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2022)

Dunno if Cookie Clicker is slower the further you get/ascends... Where I am now, ascended twice, but it just seem even slower, idk.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

I only know the captials for Québec (Québec), Ontario (Toronto), Nova Scotia (Halifax), Saskatchewan (Regina), British Columbia (Victoria), and Nunavut (Iqaluit). 

Also, I'm so used to writing Québec and Montréal with the accents, that seeing them without it just looks strange to me.


----------



## AccfSally (May 3, 2022)

..........................................


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I only know the captials for Québec (Québec), Ontario (Toronto), Nova Scotia (Halifax), Saskatchewan (Regina), British Columbia (Victoria), and Nunavut (Iqaluit).
> 
> Also, I'm so used to writing Québec and Montréal with the accents, that seeing them without it just looks strange to me.


I'll add in Prince Edward Island (Charlottetown), Manitoba (Winnipeg), Newfoundland and Labrador (St. John's), Yukon (Whitehorse), Alberta (Edmonton), New Brunswick (Fredericton), and Northwest Territories (Yellowknife). Yes, I had to look it up to make sure I don't look dumb lol. And it must've been fun colouring in the islands up north haha.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

Oh boy stuff in the News Media is wild right now especially in America.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 3, 2022)

Does a bee know it’s a bee?


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2022)

It always feels nice when a thread you made is still active weeks or even months after you started it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 4, 2022)

I finally charged my phone and turned it on after who knows how long
It might have been a year or something like that 
Jeez what is wrong with my phone why does my phone say it's Friday January 2th 1970???? 
Seriously what on earth-


----------



## Croconaw (May 4, 2022)

Time to sleep.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 4, 2022)

I ordered Nintendo Switch Sports, and I am hoping it arrives tomorrow. Also, some presents for my mom (expensive ceramic tableware) will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## AccfSally (May 4, 2022)

A Social Media profile bio: "Thoughtful and kind to all"
*Say things that aren't very thoughtful or kind about others*

Me: Are you sure about that?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> A Social Media profile bio: "Thoughtful and kind to all"
> *Say things that aren't very thoughtful or kind about others*
> 
> Me: Are you sure about that?


Sounds like you stumbled into Twitter.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> A Social Media profile bio: "Thoughtful and kind to all"
> *Say things that aren't very thoughtful or kind about others*
> 
> Me: Are you sure about that?


Honestly, you're better off deleting twitter from existence.


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2022)

My Switch OLED FINALLY came in! The colors really do pop out more!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

I wonder if I should hold an art raffle?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2022)

Can't wait for my DVDs, can't believe my eyes and brain I found a place that sold them!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2022



BrokenSanity said:


> I finally charged my phone and turned it on after who knows how long
> It might have been a year or something like that
> Jeez what is wrong with my phone why does my phone say it's Friday January 2th 1970????
> Seriously what on earth-


Classic reset date, a lot of stuff uses random dates 1970 for reset.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

I still can't get over the fact that Chris Pratt was chosen to voice Mario lmao


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Chris Pratt was chosen to voice Mario lmao


I feel like Charlie Day is even stranger. All I can think of is his performance in Always Sunny in Philly. 'I hope the Princess makes lotsa milk steak!'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like Charlie Day is even stranger. All I can think of is his performance in Always Sunny in Philly. 'I hope the Princess makes lotsa milk steak!'


I feel like they looked at this scene and said "hey look it's Luigi!"





I'm mean they're not wrong


----------



## sej (May 4, 2022)

i don't think i've posted on here in years, hi everyone!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel like they looked at this scene and said "hey look it's Luigi!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! Charlie Day as Luigi and Danny Devito as Mario would've been the most chaotic, but perfect choice.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

Its amazing how things in the world don't ever improve.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its amazing how things in the world don't ever improve.


I mean things definitely do improve. But it's probably harder to see when you lump all of the negativity into it as well. 

The world is not perfect, but it's a hell of a lot better than it was 100 years ago and so forth. Just in the early 1900s you could be out of luck with a simple illness that didn't have a cure yet (which we do now have) Infant mortality was so high because children at that age could not fight off the infections and illnesses. I remember during a school field trip seeing a bunch of old tombstones from the late 1800s and early 1900s of children who were only 1-4 years old. There were just so many. We've come a long way, but yes we can still do better.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean things definitely do improve. But it's probably harder to see when you lump all of the negativity into it as well.
> 
> The world is not perfect, but it's a hell of a lot better than it was 100 years ago and so forth. Just in the early 1900s you could be out of luck with a simple illness that didn't have a cure yet (which we do now have) Infant mortality was so high because children at that age could not fight off the infections and illnesses. I remember during a school field trip seeing a bunch of old tombstones from the late 1800s and early 1900s of children who were only 1-4 years old. There were just so many. We've come a long way, but yes we can still do better.


I don't want to debate this since I know this is one of those "sensitive topics" but its just that everytime I watch the news there is always negativity. Maybe because the media just likes to focus on that more too often.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't want to debate this since I know this is one of those "sensitive topics" but its just that everytime I watch the news there is always negativity. Maybe because the media just likes to focus on that more too often.


I think that may be the case. Negativity tends to sell more often. I heard somewhere that social media sites like Twitter use the algorithm so that trends that they know people will react more harshly to will end up on the trending/front page opposed to something more positive.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I think that may be the case. Negativity tends to sell more often. I heard somewhere that social media sites like Twitter use the algorithm so that trends that they know people will react more harshly to will end up on the trending/front page opposed to something more positive.


It seems to me that drama and negativity is what gets all the clicks and attention.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

Every Zelda fan I know is male, with the exception of one of my online friends.


----------



## AccfSally (May 4, 2022)

Had to get me a new TV today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> It seems to me that drama and negativity is what gets all the clicks and attention.


Sometimes, the media even does it to a point where they deliberately leave out some of the important information to cause anxiety, not providing the full context of the topic. It's pretty much the reason why I barely watch the news anymore.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

What's the difference between Mrs., Ms., and Miss?


----------



## AccfSally (May 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> What's the difference between Mrs., Ms., and Miss?



Mrs. = (usually) a Married person
Miss.= is usually someone who isn't married.
Ms.= Can be used for both married or unmarried women.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

I have no idea what to say about this video, but I strangely like it.


----------



## Foreverfox (May 4, 2022)

I am OBSESSED with Blake Lively's Met Gala dress and I need it in my life, like...desperately.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

I accidentally woke up at 2:30am and now I have a strong desire to go look through my stuff downstairs again... I need to go back to sleep


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2022)

I never feel the motivation to write unless it’s at the middle of the night and I’m wide awake.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 5, 2022)

Recently It's becoming a bad habit of mine that I keep accidently dozing off while watching media and when I'm trying to listen to my teachers speak at class and look at the slides.
Despite my horrible sleep schedule (which is my fault) I'm good at staying awake if I'm actually doing something but when I'm just listening to audio and kind of playing attention to the images my brain thinks "Hm I'll just close my eyes for 25-30 seconds..." and then I end up briefly taking a 3-5 minute nap.
Guess the only way to fix this is fix my sleep schedule I ruined or maybe just watching media and not doing anything bores me so I lose interest and fall asleep.


----------



## Croconaw (May 5, 2022)

I recolored the Mom’s Plush collectible and made Puppers. It’s just a quick recolor and not professional by any means, but I love the Puppers variation. Maybe a matching or more neutral background would do, as well?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

I've got the most epic bedhead of all time this morning lmaooo


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 5, 2022)

Clay and Clay both have the same vibe going on here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> Clay and Clay both have the same vibe going on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clay is gym leader clay's fursona


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2022)

Like, I'm grateful they're gonna help me track down the package but also losing lowkey hope it's ever gonna move or turn up here, so yeah treating it as lost until proven otherwise.


----------



## Beanz (May 5, 2022)

i just realized that i say sable's name like "stable" and i never realized that i called roald "ronald" until i saw a post on the instagram pointing out that his name has no n


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 5, 2022)

I was putting away my TBT I got this morning in my ABD and this is what I saw on my screen, it says I have negative one TBT
I think it's just a glitch but has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2022)

I was picking up some takeout food the other day and something weird happened. The person behind the counter told their coworker they had a crush on me. I’ve gone there a few times and they definitely acted different from how servers normally treat me. I was flattered, but I didn’t show any interest. After the last time someone I barely knew developed feelings for me, I’d rather not do that again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 5, 2022)

I want to try drawing some Miis. Not sure if I should do Matt, Beef Boss, or Abby though.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 5, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I was putting away my TBT I got this morning in my ABD and this is what I saw on my screen, it says I have negative one TBT
> I think it's just a glitch but has anyone seen this before?
> View attachment 440551


I think that can happen if you have no TBT at all and you edit a long post. Sometimes it takes it away TBT when editing but sometimes adds!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I want to try drawing some Miis. Not sure if I should do Matt, Beef Boss, or Abby though.


when I read this the first thing that came to mind was "ELISA! GO AWAY!!!!" so i say draw Elisa 


these grapes I just ate were a little wrinkly bc they've been in the fridge for like a week, but I didn't want them to go bad. they were still tasty


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> when I read this the first thing that came to mind was "ELISA! GO AWAY!!!!" so i say draw Elisa


Elisa... Surprisingly, I don't think I've seen a Poofesure video where he battled against her. 

Hearing Poofesure laugh like a maniac is a little terrifying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Elisa... Surprisingly, I don't think I've seen a Poofesure video where he battled against her.


she's an advanced difficulty Mii in Wii Party, I think there's one video where he goes up against her. she's seen mostly in the Wii Sports videos though. I like when he does the boxing thing and has to fight her twice in a row, he was so p'ed off 

edit: here's what I thought of specifically when I quoted him:


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2022)

I'm super sensitive to poison ivy and all of its other closely related plants. Every time I work in the woods or even slightly near it, I break out lol. Which is what happened today.

The stuff that causes rashes from poison ivy and its other plants is called urushiol. Its an oily resin that binds to the skin and many make the mistake of washing the areas with soap right away which acts like a binding agent with the oil. If you ever touch it, rinse the part of your body that made contact with cold running water for a minute or so.


----------



## QueenCobra (May 5, 2022)

Honestly Ernie's "boy am I thiiiirsty" from that old Sesame Street scene should be a meme/soundclip if it isn't already. It's almost like the writers knew what they were doing lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Elisa... Surprisingly, I don't think I've seen a Poofesure video where he battled against her.
> 
> Hearing Poofesure laugh like a maniac is a little terrifying.


Is that Mii on the far left in the thumbnail supposed to be a hamburger?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 5, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Is that Mii on the far left in the thumbnail supposed to be a hamburger?


Now I can never unsee that


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Is that Mii on the far left in the thumbnail supposed to be a hamburger?





BrokenSanity said:


> Now I can never unsee that


Yes, that's the one and only Beef Boss. XD


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2022)

I made a post on the “worst advice” thread about not knowing how to text, but that’s not entirely true. I actually learned how to text through practice. As I reached out to people on different forums I practiced more and eventually became better. If you’re struggling with texting that’s my best advice. It can be scary, but if the other person is nice they shouldn’t mind. We all make mistakes after all.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2022)

Man, I remember watching this Flipnote on my DSi XL with my sister multiple times when we were younger. It's so funny!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Is that Mii on the far left in the thumbnail supposed to be a hamburger?


that's the legendary lineup: beef boss, buns Matt, green Matt, and real Matt  


I just came here to say, that 10 pin really hates Poofesure lmfao


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2022)

might as well give away my eggs from this year's egg hunt cause slow market


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2022)

Thunderstorms always gives me a panic attack because I have to unplug my stuff in my room so that way they don't get damaged by lighting strikes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

I made the mistake of trying these once and now I need more, I really don't feel like driving anywhere else today but gdi I'm willing to drive anywhere just to get more sour gummy worms lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2022)

Kind of want to pre-order a few pieces but if they're gonna get stuck again..si gh..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

went to gamestop earlier to see if they had a copy of Wii Party (short answer, no, they only carry a select few wii games and Wii Party isn't one of them rip) and I found out that they sell Super Mario Galaxy 1 for $20 and SMG2 for $45. I didn't realize the second was that much more expensive, though I wonder if it's bc Galaxy 1 has been re-released and Galaxy 2 hasn't.

it's a shame too, cause galaxy 2 has been my second favorite game (right behind SM64) for like a decade. I think it should be re-released.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 6, 2022)

I am currently waiting for a reply from my music teacher. He lives in Australia, though, so I’ll probably receive a reply when I am sleeping.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> it's a shame too, cause galaxy 2 has been my second favorite game (right behind SM64) for like a decade. I think it should be re-released.


Galaxy 2 is one of my favorites and I’d love a re-release! I am still hoping for a Galaxy 3.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 6, 2022)

I hope one day we get a Kirby Air Ride 2


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Kinda wanna watch some Poofesure right now, but I'm vibin' to Mario music and I don't want it to enddd


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 6, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Thunderstorms always gives me a panic attack because I have to unplug my stuff in my room so that way they don't get damaged by lighting strikes.


I remember one of my cousin's friends had his gamecube fry during a thunderstorm. Power went out and it just took a crap. They lost all of their memory card data to. Storms are no joke, they can do some bad damage. When I was a kid and it would storm, one of the electical outlets in my room would make a clapping/snapping sound. Every time I brought it to my parent's attention they would dimiss it or it would conveniently stop doing it.


----------



## Neb (May 7, 2022)

I just realized that some users on here are younger than the Wii… That’s mind blowing because I still vaguely remember the launch of that system, even though I wasn’t playing games then.


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2022)

I can't believe there's people who will laugh at others for crying over something that doesn't even affect them, or call them "losers."  I swear, if I _ever _see someone bully someone like that in front of me in real life, I will use my martial arts and pulverize that person. No cap.   

(this isn't directed at anyone on this site, it's just something I saw that didn't sit right with me)


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

I forgot how good season 9 of this series was


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

Neb said:


> I just realized that some users on here are younger than the Wii… That’s mind blowing because I still vaguely remember the launch of that system, even though I wasn’t playing games then.


I have no words.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2022)

Neb said:


> I just realized that some users on here are younger than the Wii… That’s mind blowing because I still vaguely remember the launch of that system, even though I wasn’t playing games then.





ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I have no words.
> View attachment 440695
> View attachment 440696


Now I feel old. I was in high school when this console came out. I remember going into a now closed shop (they went bankrupt around 2008) to pre-order it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Kinda wanna watch some Poofesure right now, but I'm vibin' to Mario music and I don't want it to enddd


play mario music and poofesure at the same time 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2022



Neb said:


> I just realized that some users on here are younger than the Wii… That’s mind blowing because I still vaguely remember the launch of that system, even though I wasn’t playing games then.


I was 7 at the time and I actually didn't really know abt the Wii until 2007-08 (we finally got one in 2008) but I do remember that and the DS being the big things when I started becoming a core gamer. 

to age myself even better, I'm older than the Gamecube and the N64 was released only 3 years before I was born


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2022)

Neb said:


> I just realized that some users on here are younger than the Wii… That’s mind blowing because I still vaguely remember the launch of that system, even though I wasn’t playing games then.


Well I was a baby when it came out and I don't remember anything about the wii until like 2007-2008 watching my sister play it.
To age myself up a little, I'm older than the Nintendo ds lite, dsi, dsi xl, 3ds, wii u, and switch yay!
And probably more that I forgot


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

If it helps I'm younger than NES and some SNES console initial release haha.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

Weird to think that my older brother was born closer to the Gamecube era than the Wii era, since there's only a four-year age difference between us. (And I still can't believe that I'm younger than the Wii by two and a half months.)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 7, 2022)

Neb said:


> I just realized that some users on here are younger than the Wii… That’s mind blowing because I still vaguely remember the launch of that system, even though I wasn’t playing games then.


That’s crazy, I never thought about that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2022)

Why was this in my recommended?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 7, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Why was this in my recommended?


Youtube recommends some really weird things. I know the video tab on the right shows me things that I didn't even remotely search.


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2022)

I normally don't take naps, but I just got up from one of the best naps ever.  I feel so revitalized.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Youtube recommends some really weird things. I know the video tab on the right shows me things that I didn't even remotely search.


As long as I don't get stupid Plastic Love song I'm fine, it's not even good and it was basically someone fiddling with algorithms so you got it no matter your music or video.

But yeah most rec's are probably paid/fiddled things so...


----------



## Neb (May 8, 2022)

I got 28 notifications on here yesterday. That might just be a new record.


----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2022)

To age myself as a gamer, I was around 4-5 playing my first game system, the Sega Master System. I be an old fart lol. Was born in '88, so yeah.


----------



## Beanz (May 8, 2022)

i think i want to do commissions for real money (not on here) but first i’ll have to advertise myself which is something i have no idea how to do, i also have to draw updated references. what’s difficult about this kind of thing is that i need to somehow make myself different than other artists because you can always get better work in less time from someone else.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

Yeah I was born in '91 so therefore I wrote some SNES release cause it was released over a span of a few years in the early 90s worldwide.

My first gaming memories are definitely a Gameboy Color though might have been on my cousins' Pocket before that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

my kitten wakes up every morning and chooses violence


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my kitten wakes up every morning and chooses violence


you need to teach them how to be a hippie kitten


----------



## -Lumi- (May 8, 2022)

I think I'm going to cut out fabric for some projects today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

I was reading a thing I wrote back in 2012 for my fanfics, where I was describing the guards at Whomp's Fortress, and I said "they joke about how stupid Bowser is and how they could someday take over the Mushroom Kingdom, _but they're serious about other fundamentals like plotting revenge_" and that last part just made me crack up so hard idk why


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2022)

I was sleeping and Pippi kept waking me up, _at 7 a.m. on a Sunday_.  She was climbing all over all the furniture in my room and meowing nonstop.  I guess she really had to use the bathroom or something, so I let her out.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

My online friends wrote some amazing 'fanfiction' about us, like if we were IRL friends and stuff. It so fricking hilarious and I love it. 


Spoiler: My Favorite Parts



"ARE YOU TRYING TO BUST MY EARDRUMS!?!?"

Zelda walked in from the kitchen, rubbing her forehead. "You guys are loud." She said, sitting down next to Jiya and picking up the remote. "What're you doing?" Jiya asked, watching her click off of the video. "Poofesure. Must watch." Zelda deadpanned.

"SHUT UP I'M WATCHING POOF GUY"

Erin walked into the room like nothing happened. "Hey, let's play Truth or Dare!" She exclaimed as the other two stared at her. "Let's play what the **** just happened, that sounds like a fun game!" Zelda said back, already looking tired.

"SHUT UP" Zelda yelled before Jiya and Erin could get into another screaming competition. 

"Zelda. Why do you sound and look constipated?"
"NO REASON CONTINUE"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2022)

Rest in peace, Oluwande
You would've loved Crocs™


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

Don't think I'll get anything from that THS collection, I do love the cap but would feel incredibly weird to get just that lol. Oh well. Saves money ig lol.


----------



## Neb (May 8, 2022)

I need to quit procrastinating on homework until the weekend they’re due. I’ve found that doing a little homework every day is much more tolerable.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

One of my online friends started watching Poofesure and I am literally so happy, I think she likes his content too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

I'm absolutely losing my marbles over here bc someone uploaded the whomp model from Mario Party 9 to The Models Resource and I can't get over how weird he looks  

this is how the timeline goes:
1996-2009: they look stupid as hell and I love it
2010-2012: wait why are they suddenly terrifying lmaoooo
2013-present: they look stupid again and I'm living for it

like these guys are usually just big goofballs but for some reason in SMG2 and Mario Party 9 they straight up look evil like they just want to see you get squashed


----------



## Neb (May 8, 2022)

YouTube recommended a video from a YouTuber I haven’t watched in several years. What a trip…


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 9, 2022)

Cheesecake is the best


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

I'm happy I was able to get a Mother's day flower today, I was dreaming of having one and I was hoping staff would put them back in stock for Mother's day and they did so I was able to get one, I'm lucky I had enough TBT to afford one but it costed all I had so I'm broke again oh well.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

I want to commission more people to draw my OCs Orchia x Manton!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I want to commission more people to draw my OCs Orchia x Manton!


I could try and draw you them for free if you don't mind the way I draw humans.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I could try and draw you them for free if you don't mind the way I draw humans.


Awwww I would love that :,,,,)


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

I really shouldn’t have read and posted in that restroom lock thread. I’m really grossed out now. That’s what I get for being squeamish.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

Neb said:


> I really shouldn’t have read and posted in that restroom thread. I’m really grossed out now. That’s what I get for being squeamish.


Why would there be a restroom thread on here to begin with?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2022)

Thinking about


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 9, 2022)

Should I delete my current island and make a new one? I mean I did a lot on my current island for 2 years.


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

I accidentally ran into posts from a few people who were toxic to me (on a different site) and for the first time it didn’t bother me. Normally when this happens I feel a little rush of negative emotions. Now I can acknowledge what they did without having my mood ruined for ten minutes. I think this is good progress.

Also I need to read and watch TV during the day instead of the middle of the night.


----------



## Beanz (May 9, 2022)

sleeping is kind of creepy, you don’t know you’re asleep (if you don’t have any lucid dreams) and you don’t know you exist until you wake up which is possibly what death is like.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2022)

I really need to get more colourful stockings(I don't get why the English term is tights, that's like thin leggings-esque pants here lol).


----------



## tessa grace (May 9, 2022)

Beanz said:


> sleeping is kind of creepy, you don’t know you’re asleep (if you don’t have any lucid dreams) and you don’t know you exist until you wake up which is possibly what death is like.


except with death you never wake up


----------



## allainah (May 9, 2022)

Going out to dinner w my mom today for a lil belated mothers day gift!!! im excited to spend time with her one on one :3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

One of my classmates said something (very crude) in class and it reminded me of Poofesure.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2022)

Need to buy nasal spray for my pollen allergy I think jesus


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

How does the Tylenol know where the pain is?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 9, 2022)

Genexte said:


> How does the Tylenol know where the pain is?


the perception of pain happens in the brain, so tylenol broadly inhibits pain perception rather than only the specific areas you injured. injury is sensed by nociceptors (pain receptors) in that specific area and electrochemical signals are sent to the brain and that processing is where you become conscious of the feeling of pain

im not a doctor or anything, but this is what i remember from my sensation vs perception and pharmacology classes. anybody please feel free to correct this if i said something wrong


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

I think I finally hit my limit on how many Pokémon names I can remember (904). Sometimes I’ll see the Gen 9 starters and my brain has to take longer just to recall them.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out if I like a certain thing because I associate it with something else I really like that is similar
I'm sorry that sounded pretty vague what I'm saying is for example,
do I like Ninja-related things and is the reason I like Snake and Ken from animal crossing so much is because they are Ninjas and they remind me of my favorite Pokemon Greninja? Or do I just randomly like Snake and Ken?


----------



## -Lumi- (May 9, 2022)

Not me crying while watching Luca


----------



## daringred_ (May 9, 2022)

it's giving delayed sleep phase disorder


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 9, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> except with death you never wake up


Sure that's what they all say until the zombies rise.


Alienfish said:


> Need to buy nasal spray for my pollen allergy I think jesus


Ugh I hate allergies. They're the worst. I don't get them as bad as I used to, but they are still a pain to deal with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2022)

me: *wears a cute dress for a day*
someone: "but I thought you were a guy???"
me: "is there some biological law of nature that physically prevents men from being able to wear a dress?" 


(transmasc people who are feminine are valid and vice versa)


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

Ok so if this store can't start an investigation for me, or if DPD's Brexit department doesn't answer I highly believe they lost it somewhere. I mean sure they could probably give money back or something but I really wanted this and they are not easy to find either really.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 10, 2022)

I know I've said it before
But
Genuinely
If you cut fabric for whatever reason
Look into getting a rotary cutter and mat it is such a gift!! So much easier to cut this way


----------



## Beanz (May 10, 2022)

blaze from blaze and the monster machines is sonic but for toddlers


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

anyone want a junimo egg? lol cba selling it cause market is slow


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2022)

Why does my dog think that me, eating ice cream in my room, means she gets some?

My door was closed and I heard intense sniffing at it. I open the door and my dog comes running in, jumping on my couch. I sit down, she gets on top of me smelling my napkin and breath. When I'm done she RUNS to the kitchen like I'm gonna give her some. In what world does she think she gets _ice cream_? She knows she doesn't get certain things, ice cream and cookies being some of those. Maybe cause I was eating it in a DQ cup rather than a bowl, but still. She doesn't get DQ. She never has.

Weirdo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> anyone want a junimo egg? lol cba selling it cause market is slow


yes pls lmaooo



I guess today's been pretty rough for me bc I was so excited to start the lineart on my new drawing last night, and here it's almost 9:30pm and I haven't done anything with it. like I want to work on it but I woke up feeling super tired this morning and I did a ton of driving, not to mention having to work the stage for the symphony's concert earlier. I'm just pooped. maybe I'll have more energy tomorrow and I can work on it.


----------



## skweegee (May 10, 2022)

Bought a username change only to find out after that my chosen name already exists. Perhaps I should've checked to see if it was taken before I bought the name change and not after! Now I have to think of some kind of variation, or perhaps an OC name or something for them. And I'm absolutely awful when it comes to coming up with names!


----------



## Neb (May 10, 2022)

I'm not a huge PC gamer, but adding graphics mods to old favorites like Dragon Quest 11 puts a smile on my face.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 10, 2022)

Whenever I replay old games that I remember enjoying as a kid there are sometimes moments where I do like them, but other times I come to find other things in games to be annoying. Like not being able to save after completing a level until you progress further.


----------



## Neb (May 11, 2022)

I keep getting ads for some weird eShop game called Gun Gun Pixies. I'm guessing the Google algorithm noticed I liked anime games and chose and chose something related.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 11, 2022)

Neb said:


> I keep getting ads for some weird eShop game called Gun Gun Pixies. I'm guessing the Google algorithm noticed I liked anime games and chose and chose something related.


Google is so annoying how it shows stuff it thinks I would like based on my browsing history and recent searches, like no stop just because I googled that doesn't mean I like it lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2022)

my favorite thing about waking up at 5-6am is hearing the birds sing outside


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yes pls lmaooo
> 
> 
> 
> I guess today's been pretty rough for me bc I was so excited to start the lineart on my new drawing last night, and here it's almost 9:30pm and I haven't done anything with it. like I want to work on it but I woke up feeling super tired this morning and I did a ton of driving, not to mention having to work the stage for the symphony's concert earlier. I'm just pooped. maybe I'll have more energy tomorrow and I can work on it.


aight sending your way :3

also can i just get my packages in 2022 why are customs so damn slow lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> aight sending your way :3


I will never not appreciate your generosity my dude


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I will never not appreciate your generosity my dude


Nps bro! Enjoy!

(like no one wanted to buy and market is sloooooow so better be generous ^^)


----------



## AccfSally (May 11, 2022)

Coming across my old username from the 2000s gives me nostalgia and cringe at the same time.
Why did I think it was a good idea to add 'san' at the end of it. Why?!?

Also found my old dead Youtube channel.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2022)

skweegee said:


> Bought a username change only to find out after that my chosen name already exists. Perhaps I should've checked to see if it was taken before I bought the name change and not after! Now I have to think of some kind of variation, or perhaps an OC name or something for them. And I'm absolutely awful when it comes to coming up with names!


That was me, probably that user was very inactive so it didn't show up in search but you had to go thru the whole members lists for it D: sorry bro.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 11, 2022)

skweegee said:


> Bought a username change only to find out after that my chosen name already exists. Perhaps I should've checked to see if it was taken before I bought the name change and not after! Now I have to think of some kind of variation, or perhaps an OC name or something for them. And I'm absolutely awful when it comes to coming up with names!



Oh this is a mood. I even searched Lumi before I bought the name change but like @Alienfish said it didn't pop up in the main search. 

You could always just add hyphens or little wiggles ~ if that doesn't bother you


----------



## AccfSally (May 11, 2022)

The Enneagram and MBTI stuff is so annoying.

Now they're saying I'm an INFJ or INFP (took 8 different test for this).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

How the heck am I supposed to choose my favorite Mario game, I like every single one I've played.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

You know I always used to hate dogs as a kid. I had on chasing me around the yard because my young self thought it was a good idea to climb over someone's backyard (yeah really ridiculous of me to do that). Then this dog started to chase me around and it almost bite me. Thankfully the neighbor was nearby and called the dog back so I was spared. Since then I had a fear of dogs. 

Until like around 2009 when I had a neighbor who had a dog named "Baby" and at first I was afraid, but she sit next to me. I started to pet her and she liked it. She was licking me and I didn't know how to feel. I started liking the dog and it was friendly. Every time I visited my neighbor "Baby" always was happy to see me and it made me feel good. Sadly though by 2015 she passed away and I missed her so much. 

Overall my experience with dogs has been interesting to say the least. There are times when they are friendly I okay, but most time when they are aggressive like barking it makes me feel scared around them since I still have that fear when I was chased by one as a kid.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> You know I always used to hate dogs as a kid. I had on chasing me around the yard because my young self thought it was a good idea to climb over someone's backyard (yeah really ridiculous of me to do that). Then this dog started to chase me around and it almost bite me. Thankfully the neighbor was nearby and called the dog back so I was spared. Since then I had a fear of dogs.
> 
> Until like around 2009 when I had a neighbor who had a dog named "Baby" and at first I was afraid, but she sit next to me. I started to pet her and she liked it. She was licking me and I didn't know how to feel. I started liking the dog and it was friendly. Every time I visited my neighbor "Baby" always was happy to see me and it made me feel good. Sadly though by 2015 she passed away and I missed her so much.
> 
> Overall my experience with dogs has been interesting to say the least. There are times when they are friendly I okay, but most time when they are aggressive like barking it makes me feel scared around them since I still have that fear when I was chased by one as a kid.


I'm the same way. as a kid we only had chichuahuas (or chi mix breeds) and a jack russel who liked to kill other animals, including our cats, so I didn't have a very good experience with dogs. but in 2020 I got my own golden retriever and he's the loveliest boy in the world and I wouldn't trade him for anything. I'm personally a big fan of fluffy "gentle giants" like Newfoundlands and Bernese Mountain Dogs, they're not aggressive my nature and they're super floofy so you can just bury your face in them  
I'm a bit more of a dog person now but I still think that, in terms of all breeds, I prefer cats since there are still lots of dogs I'm not fond of for one reason or another.


I just noticed on the title screen art for Mario Party 1 that Mario is pointing with... two fingers? like what you doin my dude


----------



## Stella-Io (May 11, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Why does my dog think that me, eating ice cream in my room, means she gets some?
> 
> My door was closed and I heard intense sniffing at it. I open the door and my dog comes running in, jumping on my couch. I sit down, she gets on top of me smelling my napkin and breath. When I'm done she RUNS to the kitchen like I'm gonna give her some. In what world does she think she gets _ice cream_? She knows she doesn't get certain things, ice cream and cookies being some of those. Maybe cause I was eating it in a DQ cup rather than a bowl, but still. She doesn't get DQ. She never has.
> 
> Weirdo.



I was telling my mom about this last night and she said 'yeah I gave the dog some ice-cream and she liked it'. Like, do you have any idea the beast you have unleashed? Now she's going to want ice-cream all the time. She's gonna associate those blue DQ cups with food that she gets

She must have really loved it to, cause she was at my door when I assume after my mom gave her some.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I just noticed on the title screen art for Mario Party 1 that Mario is pointing with... two fingers? like what you doin my dude
> View attachment 441193


In some countries pointing with one finger is considered rude, so they will point with two fingers or their entire hand. The cast members at Disney World do this for this exact reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> In some countries pointing with one finger is considered rude, so they will point with two fingers or their entire hand. The cast members at Disney World do this for this exact reason.


I gotchu, makes sense. it still looks hilarious though. kudos to mr mario for being respectful 



edit: wait I just realized I've seen so many artworks where he points with one finger, so inconsistent


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 12, 2022)

If any current Pokémon “leak” turns out to be real, I’d be surprised.


----------



## skweegee (May 12, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> That was me, probably that user was very inactive so it didn't show up in search but you had to go thru the whole members lists for it D: sorry bro.





-Lumi- said:


> Oh this is a mood. I even searched Lumi before I bought the name change but like @Alienfish said it didn't pop up in the main search.
> 
> You could always just add hyphens or little wiggles ~ if that doesn't bother you


That's what happened to me, I typed the name into the user search and it didn't pop up in the drop down list so I assumed it was available. Unfortunately, when I bought the change and tried to use that name, it told me it was already in use. All I had to do to find out earlier was just hit the enter key while doing the search, as doing so brought me to that user's profile. At least I bought it with seashells and not bells so I'm not out anything on this.

All that being said, I've narrowed it down to two possibilities which are available (I checked where they would be in the full member's list and they weren't there) and I can't decide which to use! One is the name I wanted but with special characters surrounding it (thanks for the suggestion, it honestly never crossed my mind to try those!), and the other is an available variation of the name that I also like. Every time I make a decision and go to the name change item, I suddenly start second guessing my decision and get pulled right back into the loop of indecisiveness!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 12, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Whenever I replay old games that I remember enjoying as a kid there are sometimes moments where I do like them, but other times I come to find other things in games to be annoying. Like not being able to save after completing a level until you progress further.


Some things I didn’t even notice or think about as a kid, are bothering me now whenever I play these games. I don’t care about the graphics, but I am often surprised how bad they really were. I always remember them to be a lot better than they actually are.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 12, 2022)

Yesterday when we were playing tennis in gym class, one of my classmates said "this is a lot easier on Wii Sports". And at first I totally agreed, but later I went home and played both Wii Sports and Switch Sports tennis and ended up losing, so now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2022)

skweegee said:


> -


Yeah the older forums version were definitely better with this. I honestly am curious to why you actually have to go thru the list to find inactive people :s

Best of luck!


----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2022)

Mario + Rabbids: Kingdom Battle is actually a really fun game!


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2022)

That Lightning/Leafs game was giving me anxiety and I don’t care for either team. Although, I was rooting for the Bolts in this series.


----------



## Neb (May 13, 2022)

This could fit on the pet peeves thread, but I’ll do here since it’s pretty petty. I hate when I watch a review of a platformer and the YouTuber goes in depth over the cliché story. I mean, it’s a platformer. Unless it’s from a niche indie studio it will probably be on the lighter side. People go to this genre for the gameplay not the story. It’s frustrating because even YouTubers I like do this. In SomeCallMeJonny’s Sonic 06 review he spends over half of it describing the convoluted story beat by beat. I get it’s bad, but I’m way more interested on what the gameplay is. That’s what draws people to platformers in the first place.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 13, 2022)

I want to have a rotary phone, but one that actually works. It’s hard to find one with an authentic look and functionality, but modern technology inside. The ones that I do find are really expensive.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

For some reason I kinda want Switch Sports Resort to be a thing. (And we desperately need the old sports, like golf and basketball.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I want to have a rotary phone, but one that actually works. It’s hard to find one with an authentic look and functionality, but modern technology inside. The ones that I do find are really expensive.


get yourself an older rotary phone and an analog/digital converter 
I don't have a landline yet but I have one of my rotary phones hanging on the wall and I'm hoping to get a landline soon so I can start using it 


there's a particular bird call I heard in the backyard a few days ago and I made a recording of it but I'm having a hard time finding what it is. I looked up a video of common backyard bird songs in the North/Eastern US and none of them really fit the call I heard.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2022

also kinda want to change my user title color but oof 220 tbt


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Man I really love black rice but it takes ages to finish boiling rip.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Tried some non-alcoholic lemon beer they handed out at the grocery store. Tasted toilet detergent which was no surprise cause fake lemon often do that (unless it's like, Fanta or stuff).

Wish I could've tried the grapefruit one but no.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 13, 2022)

I was sitting in a tea shop today and some woman sitting next to me asked if I was skipping school.

Lady. It's damn near 4 o'clock. School has already let out. Even if she meant college, you don't normally ask college people that question. Maybe she thought I was a teenager and was still in high school, idk. I mean, my short height, acne and wearing a mask that covers half my face prob don't help, people have mistaken me for a teenager in the past. But I find it odd.


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> I was sitting in a tea shop today and some woman sitting next to me asked if I was skipping school.
> 
> Lady. It's damn near 4 o'clock. School has already let out. Even if she meant college, you don't normally ask college people that question. Maybe she thought I was a teenager and was still in high school, idk. I mean, my short height, acne and wearing a mask that covers half my face prob don't help, people have mistaken me for a teenager in the past. But I find it odd.


I’m often mistaken as a teenager and it’s upsetting. Most people think I’m a runaway whenever I would travel solo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

whoever named "Pee Pee Township" in Pike County, Ohio deserves a raise.


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2022)

I wonder if my friends read my texts and messages in a voice they made up. It would be interesting to know if my real voice sounded anything like what they imagined.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

Kinda wish I could play more AQW these days but it's basically this long end-game quest x infinity and their daily stuff I got left so idk anymore


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

Every time I hear my voice recording it makes me want to apologize to every human I’ve ever spoken to.


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

All I know is, my voice sounds way deeper than I think it is.  I thought my voice is pretty normal or even high-pitched/peppy somewhat, but apparently to everyone else the deepness of my voice is on par with Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 14, 2022)

I have NEVER heard this song in Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

It just hit me that summer is approaching and I’m eagerly waiting to see if the Staff have an event planned for this summer. I’m not expecting anything as big as Camp TBT or TBTWC, but I’ve always liked the summer events. I think the two previous events I mentioned were some of my favorites. I know a lot of planning goes into them, but I think they bring the community closer together.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 14, 2022)

Yeah I've been confused over how I think my voice sounds, how my voice actually sounds and how my voice sounds over recording

I don't really know if the way my voice sounds is that's actually how it sounds or that's my personal opinion on how my voice sounds
when I speak in real life and I hear my voice I sound much younger then I actually am and my voice sounds more higher pitched and annoying, when I heard my voice in a recording my voice sounds lower pitched, quieter and older sounding but I hate how it sounds like I have a cold or something 24/7 as for how my voice actually sounds to other people I have no idea all I know is people complain how quiet my voice is and I'm constantly being accused of sounding angry because of my voice when I'm really not
I guess the only way to find out what my real voice is, is to ask my close friend group tomorrow on their opinions of my voice lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It just hit me that summer is approaching and I’m eagerly waiting to see if the Staff have an event planned for this summer. I’m not expecting anything as big as Camp TBT or TBTWC, but I’ve always liked the summer events. I think the two previous events I mentioned were some of my favorites. I know a lot of planning goes into them, but I think they bring the community closer together.


Generally not a fan of those team events, but maybe if they had a smaller solo event or jut a regular fair that'd be nice. Not sure I'd have time to participate anyway.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 14, 2022)

I wake up early atleast in my household which is normally 7:30 - 8:00 AM for me and I normally sleep at 9 - 11 PM but for some reason I guess my brain said "no" so I stayed up until 2:48 AM


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2022)

I just saw where someone on toyhouse _bought_ a character that is a Sylveon×Shaymin fusion for $10. I saw a few others who also bought sylveon characters for like $10-15.

not only is that really dumb but I wonder if it's even legal lmao. considering sylveon is a character owned by the Pokémon company.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2022)

I really need to start terraforming my island, it's been months. I'm too lazy to game.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

Someone buy my eggs lol


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Every time I hear my voice recording it makes me want to apologize to every human I’ve ever spoken to.


Ditto, lol.


----------



## AccfSally (May 14, 2022)

Testing my new phone here. lol
(The picture too)





(my babies are adorable )


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 14, 2022)

Never mind


----------



## Stella-Io (May 14, 2022)

Well I WAS going to play some Skyrim on my TV but there's thunder outside now >: (


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2022)

I've been enamored with this painting since the first day I saw it, it's hauntingly beautiful. would love to have a print of it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 14, 2022)

One of the few good things that happened at the funeral was the little 'café' with the quaint chairs, tables, coffee stuff, and the sign that read "Complimentary Coffee". In other words: FREE COFFEE! I had two cups of French Vanilla and it was delish, I was gonna go for a 3rd and 4th cup but my brothers said it was a bad idea. TwT


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2022)

^I'm a coffee nut, I would've loved that!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Sarie (May 15, 2022)

Brain melt. Fifty hour work week. I just want to play video games! 

Anyway, trying to figure out how to play MMOs (FFXIV) is making me feel like I'm getting old LOL. There's so many buttons! But I'm having a lot of fun with it. At the very least, it's another good walking simulator... like Skyrim

Skyrim is the best walking simulator


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

It feels like yesterday when I was obsessed with Dog Man (the book series) and K.K. Slider, but now I'm all for Poofesure and Wii Sports/Switch Sports. How the heck did that happen?


----------



## Beanz (May 15, 2022)

blender 3D trouble  im following a tutorial but it’s not working for me, i hate it when this happens.

it’s 1 am and im awake, at least im being productive.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 15, 2022)

Sarie said:


> Brain melt. Fifty hour work week. I just want to play video games!
> 
> Anyway, trying to figure out how to play MMOs (FFXIV) is making me feel like I'm getting old LOL. There's so many buttons! But I'm having a lot of fun with it. At the very least, it's another good walking simulator... like Skyrim
> 
> Skyrim is the best walking simulator


I've been watching Zepla and some WoW refugees play that off and on. It's like watching someone realize they were in an abusive relationship, and heal. I want to link a rant, but it might get removed. This is funny too.


----------



## Neb (May 15, 2022)

There needs to be more guides on how to read for more than a half hour at a time. I used to be able to read for hours without getting distracted, but now that skill is long gone. The only success I’ve had in doing that was going to the library and reading.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

Love how 80% of your thread views in TBT Marketplace are google bots and the rest 20% is like lurkers or yourself. RIP.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 15, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Yeah I've been confused over how I think my voice sounds, how my voice actually sounds and how my voice sounds over recording
> 
> I don't really know if the way my voice sounds is that's actually how it sounds or that's my personal opinion on how my voice sounds
> when I speak in real life and I hear my voice I sound much younger then I actually am and my voice sounds more higher pitched and annoying, when I heard my voice in a recording my voice sounds lower pitched, quieter and older sounding but I hate how it sounds like I have a cold or something 24/7 as for how my voice actually sounds to other people I have no idea all I know is people complain how quiet my voice is and I'm constantly being accused of sounding angry because of my voice when I'm really not
> I guess the only way to find out what my real voice is, is to ask my close friend group tomorrow on their opinions of my voice lol


I asked my close friends their opinions on my voice and how old I sound based on my voice
they said they couldn't find any adjectives to describe my voice 
to them I sound like I'm 16-18 years old
voices are so weird, I don't know why when I hear myself speak I think my own voice is high-pitched and annoying and I hate my voice so badly but when I hear myself on recordings I can't even believe that's my voice why does it sound like I'm a grown adult, that's creepy how is that even my voice what on earth...


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

yeah I hate listening to my record voice it's way too unlike the one I speak in and I just want to hide when listening to it recorded, ew.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 15, 2022)

I cooked a bunch of sausage yesterday to freeze and when I kissed my dog I noticed she smells like that now lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

I actually don't mind my recorded voice at all, as a kid I used to make recordings of myself playing games all the time, and I still do that now so when I hear my voice I'm just like "yeah that's me" lol


----------



## AccfSally (May 15, 2022)

This is Beau, he's my brother's dog. He's currently at my house for the weekend.
This is the best photo I could get of him.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2022)

I think I am becoming or have become lactose intolerant, dairy products really just do not sit right with my stomach lately
Yay for getting older?


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think I am becoming or have become lactose intolerant, dairy products really just do not sit right with my stomach lately
> Yay for getting older?


That's me, some years ago I developed it in parts so I had to switch most to lactose-free/non diary at all products. Tbh I kinda started disliking the milk-taste generally but I defo understand if you do and/or it's more expensive etc. but yeah it can definitely come with age.

I also started have pollen allergies in recent older years which is.. not fun either. Love waking up with swollen and greasy eyes lol


----------



## -Lumi- (May 15, 2022)

Getting closer to finishing my dress I am so excited!!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2022)

South Park The Stick of Truth is a great game! If you're a fan of the show and you like RPG's in general this game will be for you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

highkey want to redraw Mario in my most recent artwork, I really didn't do my boy justice with my bad rendition of him lmaoo


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

I fell asleep while watching Poofesure.  I mean, I wouldn't say that he's _boring _because he's not_,_ but I was tired and curled up on the couch with a blanket, while I was watching his Tomodachi Life series where he barely rages.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I fell asleep while watching Poofesure.  I mean, I wouldn't say that he's _boring _because he's not_,_ but I was tired and curled up on the couch with a blanket, while I was watching his Tomodachi Life series where he barely rages.


not gonna lie I actually fall asleep listening to his wii party videos lmaoo


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> not gonna lie I actually fall asleep listening to his wii party videos lmaoo


I find that pretty surprising, I feel like as soon as I hear him rage/scream, I'd jolt awake. 

---
This song is actually pretty good tho?
(But not if you're playing it on loop like I am.)


----------



## Beanz (May 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I find that pretty surprising, I feel like as soon as I hear him rage/scream, I'd jolt awake.
> 
> ---
> This song is actually pretty good tho?
> (But not if you're playing it on loop like I am.)


ik im not apart of the conversation but it gives me nooks cranny vibes for some reason


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2022)

does anyone have a spring sakura after april 25


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I find that pretty surprising, I feel like as soon as I hear him rage/scream, I'd jolt awake.


I'm honestly used to it, I used to fall asleep listening to the Avgry Video Game Nerd videos a lot (still do sometimes) so when I hear them go "WHAT THE **** JUST HAPPENED JFC" I'm just over here like


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2022)

I think I'm finally over my sickness!  I just ate a ton of food because my body needed to replenish itself.  I had...

- A sandwich with spicy habanero cheese, avacado, mayo, and turkey
- gumbo
- and I might have a PB&J soon.

I'm feeling a lot better.


----------



## skarmoury (May 16, 2022)

I had the random shower thought of restarting my ACNH island. I have the perfect idea of making an abandoned, overgrown city, so it's completely fine if I run into weeds every now and then. I don't need a whole lot of items either as I want to focus more on plants.
I'm REALLY tempted to do it, but I wonder if I should let someone else hold my items or not... maybe just my NMT is fine I guess.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 16, 2022)

my tulpa spoke to me after making a whole post about how she didnt , coincidence, i think not!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

tryna take a pic of my super mario plushies for my blog and the kitten decided she wanted to beat up Luigi today lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tryna take a pic of my super mario plushies for my blog and the kitten decided she wanted to beat up Luigi today lmao


I dunno, Luigi looks rather happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I dunno, Luigi looks rather happy


oh he was definitely having a fun time lmaoo


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I dunno, Luigi looks rather happy


Luigi thinking "Man this is feeling so weird....."


----------



## oak (May 16, 2022)

My rabbit is getting neutered in 2 weeks and I can't wait. He keeps spraying me and it's super gross. He's also an ankle biter so let's hope that will go away after the neuter and it's not just his crappy personality lol. I'll still love him though even if he stays a little devil.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

I'm losing my **** over this pic and idk why




my boy like x_x someone pls give him some water to put out that fire on his bootay


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm losing my **** over this pic and idk why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shoots an ice missile from Metroid*

I hope it worked, though Mario has probably turned into an ice statue now lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

I'm listening to this FNF Ugh cover, but it sounds familiar despite hearing it for the first time (which is right now). I think it just might be the characters and their voices (and maybe the song too), because there are some characters from mods that didn't exist, from the time that I'm trying to remember (summer 2021). I'm also slightly disappointed that they butchered Tabi's voice, 'cause he's one of my favorite characters. TwT


Spoiler: The Cover


----------



## Stella-Io (May 16, 2022)

My dog is laying on me despite it being almost 10pm. Usually she's in bed with my dad. So he must not be in bed.

She must be _deprived_ of snuggles. Can't go too long without a warm body to lay on. Pretty sure she fell asleep on me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

I want to change my avatar to Abby from Wii Sports, but I haven't found much online. I kinda wanna do an art request for one here, but I don't know how people would react to it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

I am replaying South Park the Stick of Truth to try out different Classes. I went with a Mage on my first playthrough now I am checking out the Thief class.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 16, 2022)

I'm thinking about looking for a wallpaper for my laptop again because it's been the boring old default windows wallpaper since like August I think???
The reason it's blank is because I don't want to be embarrassed or judged by my family if they ever end up looking at it
though I don't think they've ever seen it in the past when I did have wallpapers and changed them whenever I got tired of looking at the same old image
Also, It's really hard to decide what I want for my wallpaper because there is a lot of things I really like 
I'm pretty sure I could make my wallpaper be a slideshow which would be cool but I don't think my computer will allow me to make gifs be my wallpaper :/


----------



## Croconaw (May 17, 2022)

I’m lowkey thinking about changing my hair color to purple, but I’m not too sure. If I do, it wouldn’t be permanent, just a little switch from the normal teal.


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2022)

I wonder when anime will make the full leap to 4K. So far the only anime made in 4K is a mediocre short film. Everything else are just older anime upscaled to the target resolution. Having more anime made with 4K in mind would add a lot of depth to the animation. It’s more of an inevitability than anything else.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

I think my dad can hear me sing Bad Romance from the living room


----------



## AccfSally (May 17, 2022)

I overslept this morning....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2022)

honestly not sure if I want to go back and shade that drawing I did lol, I'm pretty content with the way it is right now. I have some other drawing ideas I'd like to start soon so I think I might just move on.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

I wonder how my dad would react if I told him I wanted to play Conker's Bad Fur Day.  I mean, he let my older brother play that game at the age of 13 (and my younger brother played GTA V at the age of 10), so I might have a chance.
But still, even I don't see myself playing an M-rated video game. I've played a bit of GTA V when I was 12, but all I did was hit people with a car I hijacked.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2022)

I just realized that the last time I drew Daniel and Leopold together was in like 2017 lol



I should redraw this, it's so old omg


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2022)

Detroit Become Human is an interesting game that has a lot of decision making. I always like these type of game because it gives you ideas of what could've happen if you make the right or wrong decisions.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

I'm wheezing at the fact that there's tags for certain Wii games on Archive of Our Own.


----------



## AccfSally (May 17, 2022)

Ads on mobile are so cringe! Why!?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 17, 2022)

The Vines' "Get Free" is now 20 years old. Man, I still remember watching the music video back in 2002 with my older sibling (and us thinking that it was kind of funny when the band members got zapped by lightning near the end). This song also used to get lots of airplay on the radio, but now I don't ever hear it.






Hold on - This song is only 2 minutes long? Ok, now that I had forgotten (I thought it was at least 3 minutes in length).


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2022)

I wonder if GameFreak will ever make a region based on the Western U.S. That would be exciting.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

If I ever confront my past self who used to be so broken and sad in the inside I'll just tell him "Look I know you're going through a lot right now, but just so you know not everyone hates you and not everyone thinks you're a bad person. You just got to be around the right people!"


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm wheezing at the fact that there's tags for certain Wii games on Archive of Our Own.
> View attachment 441841


I...don't even want to know what type of fanfiction is out there  but now I'm kinda curious 

--

I was looking into buying an ice pack that wraps around my ankle, because my God does it feel like it's burning sometimes, but then I realized how expensive they are unless I order one online which will take ages to get here


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Ads on mobile are so cringe! Why!?


Doesn't beat Neopets having half-nude leg-shaving ads in the 2000s lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2022)

ugh I really wish Family Video was still around, I want to try out Mario Golf Super Rush. I wonder if the game has a demo?


----------



## AccfSally (May 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526955958982803467

Someone is going to get inspired by the first half of this ad...
Nintendo, what have you done!


----------



## Beanz (May 18, 2022)

i love the little bouncy animation with the title in the first animal crossing


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> That's me, some years ago I developed it in parts so I had to switch most to lactose-free/non diary at all products. Tbh I kinda started disliking the milk-taste generally but I defo understand if you do and/or it's more expensive etc. but yeah it can definitely come with age.
> 
> I also started have pollen allergies in recent older years which is.. not fun either. Love waking up with swollen and greasy eyes lol


I could take or leave milk generally but I really like cheese... pollen allergies have also become an issue for me this year haha!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i love the little bouncy animation with the title in the first animal crossing


So much has changed since that game first came out and to this day its still a charm to go back too.


----------



## Beanz (May 18, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> So much has changed since that game first came out and to this day its still a charm to go back too.


i wish i could play it. i have a backwards compatible wii but i don’t have a gamecube controller and i heard the game is getting very expensive.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i wish i could play it. i have a backwards compatible wii but i don’t have a gamecube controller and i heard the game is getting very expensive.


Yeah that sucks. If only we can play it on the Switch if Nintendo actually added GameCube Games.


----------



## Beanz (May 18, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah that sucks. If only we can play it on the Switch if Nintendo actually added GameCube Games.


yeah i would finally have a reason to use my switch again lol. i stopped playing new horizons and went back to new leaf, i don’t think i’ve stopped for good but a port of the gamecube ac would get me to use it again.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 18, 2022)

It was long time ago, but remember being told by my physical therapist that if my foot hurts I could get a tennis ball, put some of my weight on it, and roll it across my foot. 
Thought some of you could use that info.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 18, 2022)

1899 we're going to turn over to the new century soon.

Ignore me.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

I hate looking at old threads I made back in 2020 and last year on this site. It was so painful to look back at what I used to say.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 18, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I hate looking at old threads I made back in 2020 and last year on this site. It was so painful to look back at what I used to say.


That just shows you how much you've grown. My first forum is long gone, but if it were still around, my post content and spelling/grammar would just overall be horrible lol. Kind of reminds me of a game called Tales of Symphonia. In it you could activate these skits that have little chatting scenes between different characters.

In one of them Lloyd (the main character) laments that when he was Genis age (younger friend) he was way more immature than him. And now he is not as mature as Raine was when she was that age (Genis sisters) and she remarks that that shows that he has actually matured in his own way.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> That just shows you how much you've grown. My first forum is long gone, but if it were still around, my post content and spelling/grammar would just overall be horrible lol. Kind of reminds me of a game called Tales of Symphonia. In it you could activate these skits that have little chatting scenes between different characters.
> 
> In one of them Lloyd (the main character) laments that when he was Genis age (younger friend) he was way more immature than him. And now he is not as mature as Raine was when she was that age (Genis sisters) and she remarks that that shows that he has actually matured in his own way.


At least yours was more clean, but my first one was pretty toxic.


----------



## Neb (May 18, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> That just shows you how much you've grown. My first forum is long gone, but if it were still around, my post content and spelling/grammar would just overall be horrible lol. Kind of reminds me of a game called Tales of Symphonia. In it you could activate these skits that have little chatting scenes between different characters.
> 
> In one of them Lloyd (the main character) laments that when he was Genis age (younger friend) he was way more immature than him. And now he is not as mature as Raine was when she was that age (Genis sisters) and she remarks that that shows that he has actually matured in his own way.



Mine is from an extinct forum too. I don’t regret anything I posted, but I had a terrible username (Pemderp). I’m glad I moved past that.


----------



## allainah (May 19, 2022)

it's 4:15am, should I just pull an all nighter at this point or go to bed anyway and prob sleep through half the day


----------



## Neb (May 19, 2022)

I swear I’m going to be one of those users that has several thousand posts in a few years. It’s only a matter of time…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2022)

I think I know why my right hand is broken out in psoriasis more so than my left hand. because when I'm doing yard work I grab plants with my left hand and trim with my right, so I only wear a glove on my plant grabbing hand.

guess I need to start wearing both gloves lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> I swear I’m going to be one of those users that has several thousand posts in a few years. It’s only a matter of time…


I looked at my post count and probably gave the impression to some people that I haven't touched grass in a long time lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2022)

Me: asking another co-worker if i can take the meeting where i sit since we sit close to each other
Him: Yeah sure, go ahead, you don't have a scream-y voice and stuff


----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2022)

I hate being broke.


----------



## Beanz (May 19, 2022)

sun chips, specifically garden salsa, are god tier chips


----------



## AccfSally (May 19, 2022)

This was me today; My poor character...


----------



## oak (May 19, 2022)

There was a big fat skunk digging a hole in my yard. I wanted to pet it so bad but I know it's a forbidden animal. So tempting though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I looked at my post count and probably gave the impression to some people that I haven't touched grass in a long time lol.


shellzilla: has like 7500 posts
me with 20,660+ posts:  



my mom's birthday is tomorrow and I think I'm gonna make a yellow cake with chocolate frosting for her. I also want to get her a bottle of this cologne that she really likes, Sunflower by Elizabeth Arden. she and I love the smell of it and it always reminds me of her.
she def deserves to be happy on her birthday and I'll do my best to make it a good day for her.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 19, 2022)

Just one of those days where you just feel down


----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

Psydye said:


>



Is this song your random thought of the day?


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)

^Oops, ROFL!!! I see I've posted in the wrong thread! Perhaps I AM a little "unhinged." xD


----------



## Croconaw (May 20, 2022)

There really should be a banana collectible.


----------



## Firesquids (May 20, 2022)

I wish I had a close friend.


----------



## Neb (May 20, 2022)

Showing one of my moms the “standard” anime artstyle for the past 40 years was pretty amusing. She disliked the 90s and 2020s artstyle and liked the 2010s the most. In her opinion the 80s look was decent too.

I pretty much agree with her with everything except the 90s look. I still think there’s a certain visual charm to most anime from that decade.


----------



## Croconaw (May 20, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I looked at my post count and probably gave the impression to some people that I haven't touched grass in a long time lol.


I’ve about the same amount of posts as you, but I’ve been here since 2013. My post count isn’t representative of how long I’ve been here, lol. I’m becoming more active here, though!!


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2022)

So sleepy... must play more Genshin or watch Naruto Shippuden though.

Also, I swear if my paycheck(s) don't come in today I am going to be up in arms, lmaooooo.  I've held off on ordering groceries for an entire extra week and somehow made it with the food I still had, but another week?  Nahhhhh.


----------



## Croconaw (May 20, 2022)

There was a forum I was on so long ago. It was MarioKartWii.com but it no longer exists, at least the one I’m referring to. There is a forum now under that name, but it definitely isn’t the same one. This one doesn’t have the same boards and isn’t set up the way I remember it. Also, it was made in 2018, I believe, and the one I remember existed in 2011. I have so many memories with that forum, honestly. There was even an advice section where members or even non-members, could post anonymously and seek advice. It was super helpful because social media sucks and is very close-minded from my experience. The forum I’m referring to must have been shutdown long ago, but I can still be nostalgic about it.


----------



## skweegee (May 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’ve about the same amount of posts as you, but I’ve been here since 2013. My post count isn’t representative of how long I’ve been here, lol. I’m becoming more active here, though!!


I just realized that we both joined TBT on the same exact day! I definitely haven't been as active as you though, I only barely reached 2,000 posts last month during the egg hunt and haven't gone up by much since. I used to post a lot more in my earlier years with the forum than I do now, but then my online engagement in general has gone way down over the years and I tend to "lurk" rather than participate in most instances.


----------



## Croconaw (May 20, 2022)

skweegee said:


> I just realized that we both joined TBT on the same exact day! I definitely haven't been as active as you though, I only barely reached 2,000 posts last month during the egg hunt and haven't gone up by much since. I used to post a lot more in my earlier years with the forum than I do now, but then my online engagement in general has gone way down over the years and I tend to "lurk" rather than participate in most instances.


My activity peaked right before TBTWC, which was a very fun event to participate in. I’m glad I took the plunge to participate! I do like the team events. I’m unsure if there were any team events prior to TBTWC or Camp TBT, but I would’ve be opposed to more in the future. I have been very active since then, though!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 20, 2022)

I'm not very pleased with having to do my math review test tomorrow because I'm excited to get more progress in my new video games
makes me feel like a stupid little kid for not wanting to do it because that's why, after all these years I wish I would be more disciplined and forget about it so I can just get it over with
but then again I'm forcing myself to go draw the art I owe someone instead of enjoying myself so heh


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2022)

skweegee said:


> - snip -





Croconaw said:


> - snip -





BrokenSanity said:


> - snip -



Alright, ladies and gentleMON, we got a real doozy for you today, a real woozy in the bahoozy.  It's a Pokey mahn battle between a Buizel, a Croconaw, and a Darkrai.  Who will win?  Place your bets right here, my friends, right here.  

/j


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

I hate intrusive thoughts so much lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> shellzilla: has like 7500 posts
> me with 20,660+ posts:


Come again at 68k+ lmao

Mhm, anyway probably shouldn't have had that cake slice earlier cause I'm feeling way too full


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Come again at 68k+ lmao


alienfish with 68,800+ posts:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

I just realized I haven't posted in my drawing thread in like a week, this is the slowest art turnout I've had in a while. I think the funerals I went to as well as getting our house cleaned up has made me too busy/tired to draw. I do have quite a few new ideas though, I just need a chance to actually work on them lol.


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)

Guess we've got a tornado watch until like 7 p.m. Welp.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> shellzilla: has like 7500 posts
> me with 20,660+ posts:





Alienfish said:


> Come again at 68k+ lmao



Bart beats y'all!


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Bart beats y'all!
> 
> View attachment 442134


Who is that lol, also they aren't on the list so


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2022)

Whenever I play decision making games like Detroit Become Human I have to always question my thinking of the choices I make in real life also, because whatever I do will affect me going forward.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm not very pleased with having to do my math review test tomorrow because I'm excited to get more progress in my new video games
> makes me feel like a stupid little kid for not wanting to do it because that's why, after all these years I wish I would be more disciplined and forget about it so I can just get it over with
> but then again I'm forcing myself to go draw the art I owe someone instead of enjoying myself so heh


She canceled my zoom meeting so I used the extra time I had while my family was away to deep clean my closet and I'm making so much progress towards my goal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

big sad 



my mom's birthday is today, guess I should've posted it here lol. I care a great deal abt her so being able to celebrate another birthday means a lot to me. especially since I'm still grieving over my grandparents, I'm so grateful I still have my mom. 

(staff--I know you're just doing your job  and I appreciate you all!)


----------



## Stella-Io (May 20, 2022)

Why is the banner a sunset one? It's 8pm here it's dark out. I've tried refreshing the page but it doesn't change.


----------



## vinnie (May 20, 2022)

every person i've ever met or seen has a different viewpoint of me than i do of myself. like how i think of other people sometimes that i see walking on the street or at a restaurant, they probably think the same way whenever they see me- weird.


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)

Life is incredibly overrated. I'll never understand why so many people place so much importance on it.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 20, 2022)

were almost to june and its been snowing all day


----------



## Neb (May 20, 2022)

I watched a video on Nintendo’s history of LGBTQIA+ representation and wow it is bleak. To be fair they’re better at the subject then they were just several years ago, but they could do so much better. At least some other studios explicitly mention it. Most of the time Nintendo just leaves queer representation as characters that could be seen as a part of the community. Again, it could be worse. It’s just a little disappointing that queer representation is rarely present in their games.


----------



## Romaki (May 21, 2022)

My phone only gives me ads for one singular game. A game I have on my phone and play every day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Life is incredibly overrated. I'll never understand why so many people place so much importance on it.


Well, on a lighter note. I can't really listen to music or walk around in pretty dresses if I'm dead.

I do agree though, some people on be quite obnoxious on everything they do in, life. Though if you do have suicide or similar thoughts you should definitely call or chat with a hotline.


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

I love how relaxing and peaceful nighttime is.


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

I actually really like the half blue, half purple in my hair. I forgot how much I enjoyed it. I did this before, but it’s been five years. Since then, it’s been strictly blue.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I actually really like the half blue, half purple in my hair. I forgot how much I enjoyed it. I did this before, but it’s been five years. Since then, it’s been strictly blue.


It looks really good indeed!

I should put on some more black dye in mine tbh but I've been lazy + spending on other stuff lately so maybe later :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Also so this vintage store on instagram asked people in their stories if there was some vintage stuff they regret not purchasing and i was... yeah i regret not buying that pink/orange midi dress they had some weeks ago... i love the white one with black deets i got "instead" but i'm literally  WHY.


----------



## deana (May 21, 2022)

So many things I want to do and so little energy to do any of them


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm too crude, but then I look at Poofesure and realize that I'm not. Ah, the power of comparison.  /hj


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Well, on a lighter note. I can't really listen to music or walk around in pretty dresses if I'm dead.
> 
> I do agree though, some people on be quite obnoxious on everything they do in, life. Though if you do have suicide or similar thoughts you should definitely call or chat with a hotline.


I think it's just 'cause I'm jaded. Need new games or experiences or whatever.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Psydye said:


> I think it's just 'cause I'm jaded. Need new games or experiences or whatever.


Oh yeah I know that feel, you just sounded a bit dark there.

Probably not the best person for games rec's really, all I play these days is PoGo and Cookie Clicker aside from Neopets lol.


----------



## Merielle (May 21, 2022)

I think I have a soft spot for "girl has to pretend to be a guy for x reason" stories because _boy_ do I wish people would mistake me for a guy simply for tying my hair back in a low ponytail and speaking in a slightly lower register


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

Hat Kid looks a bit like Toon Link.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 21, 2022)

Ice cream cake tastes better in the morning


----------



## Beanz (May 21, 2022)

i demand nintendo land for switch right now and i don’t care if just another port.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 21, 2022)

Maybe it's just the type of content I'm looking at or the fact these posts are usually pretty old
but I feel like Youtube's comment sections always look really childish to me
I thought the comment section actually exists to make comments relative to the video/to add feedback
I used to watch Youtube a lot when I was a bit younger but now I only look at it once in a blue moon(I don't have an account) and I scroll to the comments sections and I rarely see people actually making comments relating to the video
I just see stuff like people being like "I commented first!" posting the same old memes/jokes/trolls/references over and over again and people having immature arguments and people being like "omg you hate what I like? your so mean!" and random stuff like that
I don't know how old these people that are having these childish fights are but it makes me think these people aren't old enough or at least mature enough to be on Youtube. Idk Youtube comment sections just look so cringe

Oops sorry that accidently got long


----------



## Neb (May 21, 2022)

I need to spend time on actually finishing my games instead of wanting to buy more.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 22, 2022)

Neb said:


> I need to spend time on actually finishing my games instead of wanting to buy more.


Same-ish I gotta finish these games I'm already working on and stop starting new ones lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - snip -



I'd venture as far to say comment sections in general these days are all cringeworthy.  YouTube is the most notorious for this.  So many reused and unfunny jokes it makes me want to eat pinecones, LMAO


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2022)

It doesn't look like a meth freakout.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Hat Kid looks a bit like Toon Link.
> 
> View attachment 442214 View attachment 442215


Reminds me of this


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

So they sold those small gingerbread cookie-flavoured chocolate bars for like 10 cent each and they are deeeelish


----------



## Romaki (May 22, 2022)

Peplum? More like Perfectum


----------



## Nankurunaisa (May 22, 2022)

"Why everything says FREE at the stores with a FREE shopping red sign but NOTHING IS FREE...."

And "why did it take so long to make the cops understand I shouldn't be in jail?"
(i'm joking I knew its not free "free." or right now.  )


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 22, 2022)

These days, it seems as if almost every Tom, Dick and Harry (oh, don't forget Becky, Karen and Jane!) drives a mustang.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 22, 2022)

I feel like everytime there is a debate about difficulty in games it just seems like something that people want more of a challenge, but its funny how those same people say about Elden Ring wanting in Easy Mode. So its like polar opposites. People ask for hard mode in Pokémon games whereas others ask for Easy Mode in Elden Ring.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 22, 2022)

Why am I always hungry?


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2022)

This is so dumb but I'm so excited to actually clean my room.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2022)

This forum has been feeling quiet over the past few days.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

I'm reading an article about catchphrases on the Tomodachi Life Wiki, and reading the descriptions of the happy gestures and trying to imagine them is making me laugh. 


Spoiler



[*]_Swivels from side to side with hands on cheeks_
[*]_Dances in place with arms out_
[*]_Swivels arms and head around_
[*]_Jumps in place with a fist_
[*]_Hops from one foot to another, with arms flapping_
[*]_Poses from side to side with hand on head_
[*]_Jumps up while kicking legs_
[*]_Spins around with arms outstretched_
[*]_Stands on tiptoes and raises arms, tiptoeing excitedly_



Edit: Never mind, the mad gestures made me laugh harder. 


Spoiler



[*]Bends down and pounds fists while shaking
[*]Points out hand while tapping foot
[*]Has hands on face and bends over, before standing up with hands out to the side
[*]Shakes arms while jumping slightly
[*]Shakes while bringing arms up
[*]Folds arms and shakes head
[*]Stomps with arms out
[*]Shakes around while pounding arms
[*]Puts hands on hips and shakes


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 23, 2022)

Whenever my parents get into a heated argument its always about money. Money is a topic that put everyone in a bad mood.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

There are so many articles in the Tomodachi Life Wiki, how am I supposed to choose which one to read. 





						All pages | Tomodachi Life Wiki | Fandom
					






					tomodachi.fandom.com


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2022)

really wish I could just tell the weeds and overgrown plants in my backyard to stop growing lol, there are so many better places to grow yet here they are tryna grow in my fences and sunflower bed 

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm reading an article about catchphrases on the Tomodachi Life Wiki, and reading the descriptions of the happy gestures and trying to imagine them is making me laugh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


my favorite ones are the one where they look like they're doing a chicken dance, and the one where they hold their arms out and tiptoe in place 

i s2g if nintendo makes a new tomodachi life game I'm preording it asap


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my favorite ones are the one where they look like they're doing a chicken dance, and the one where they hold their arms out and tiptoe in place
> 
> i s2g if nintendo makes a new tomodachi life game I'm preording it asap


I love those gestures too, I gave one of my Miis the catchphrase "bawkbawkbawkbawk" with the chicken dance gesture and it's hilarious. XD
The second one you mentioned reminds me of Beef Boss' catchphrase in Poofesure's Tomodachi Life series, where Poof gives him that exact gesture. (I'm definitely not allowed to say that catchphrase here, but it has to do with Abby and something that Poof says very often.)

And I'd buy Tomodachi Life on the Switch too (if it were to be made), even though I already have it on my 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2022)

Man as much as I like doing collectible giveaways I need bells lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 23, 2022)

Earlier today, I saw this photograph of a teenager wearing a zoot suit in 1943, and I wonder where he may be now (he's probably dead, although there is a chance that he could still be alive, just very old).


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Earlier today, I saw this photograph of a teenager wearing a zoot suit in 1943, and I wonder where he may be now (he's probably dead, although there is a chance that he could still be alive, just very old).
> 
> View attachment 442444


If only people could dress that cool today lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 23, 2022)

Whenever I'm bored I try to find something to do, but it gets boring fast, then I switch to another thing and again it gets boring. Its always a hit or miss with me whenever trying to find something to do.


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2022)

i hate getting into niche stuff noone knows about


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

This is probably my favorite article on the Tomodachi Life Wiki.








						References
					

Tomodachi Collection and Tomodachi Life contain many references to other Nintendo games, non-Nintendo games, real world locations, or in Tomodachi Life, references to Tomodachi Collection.




					tomodachi.fandom.com


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

Bro, I have a newfound appreciation for just my dad and stepmom taking care of this big house.  I've had to do so much cleaning and upkeep this weekend and today.  And our three kitties use the bathroom so much it's crazy.  I had to use our reserve kitty litter and just replace the boxes.  I still have to clean or mop the floors, clean elsewhere, check the pool again, water plants outside, and more.  I think I'd go crazy if I was living here by myself all the time with three cats.  

To all the people who take care of your homes, I salute you.  Whoever says it's not a job in and of itself is just lying, lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2022)

Venti said:


> To all the people who take care of your homes, I salute you.  Whoever says it's not a job in and of itself is just lying, lmao.


highkey appreciate this sm, I've been the one doing all the upkeep around our house and there are 3 people, 6 cats, and 1 dog living here. it's a wild ride but I can't stand a messy house so it has to be done. if I got paid to clean I would very likely be rich 


I keep remembering my birthday is coming soon, just checked my calendar and it's about two and a half weeks from now


----------



## King koopa (May 23, 2022)

Lol I was planning on doing another 2k tbt giveaway on June 1st (as a 1 year anniversary of the last one) and I don't know how I'm gonna get it in time, so I guess it'll be a 1.2k giveaway until I get more


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 23, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> This is so dumb but I'm so excited to actually clean my room.


That's not dumb I love cleaning my room its so relaxing and it feels so great to see the progress you've made and having a fresh clean new atmosphere to live in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2022)

I quite literally know nothing about undertale/deltarune (besides sans and papyrus ofc, the meme lads), but Ralsei is actually the cutest thing ever and I want a plushie of him now T__T


----------



## skarmoury (May 23, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> That's not dumb I love cleaning my room its so relaxing and it feels so great to see the progress you've made and having a fresh clean new atmosphere to live in.


thank you for the validation  i live in a small apartment so messes in the kitchen and bedroom that i've piled up overnight just overwhelm me and make me feel icky. After cleaning i feel a WHOLE lot better. Random but it also helps me to leave some long youtube video on while cleaning, like some long let's plays or long fun criticisms on some games or media.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

I did the Genshin Impact character kin quiz and this is what I got.  Honestly, this should just be my bio at this point.  



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

I really want a 60s mod parka but they are so expensive ugh.


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2022)

Trying to do a top 100 list of my all-time favorite metal and hard rock bands. This is what I've got so far:

01. Striker
02. Nevermore
03. Dark Tranquillity
04. Children of Bodom
05. Metalite
06. Elvenking
07. Immortal
08. Sodom
09. Keldian
10. Amaranthe
11. Galneryus
12. Rotting Christ
13. Judas Priest
14. Grim Reaper
15. Overkill
16. Skindred
17. Electric Wizard
18. Mechina
19. Tool
20. Mastodon
21. Psychotic Waltz

...and that's it. It's starting to get tricky now.

P.S. Also it's not in any particular order either. There way too many bands I consider to be on equal footing in terms of quality to do that.


----------



## AccfSally (May 24, 2022)

Social Media is a mistake and always will be.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

still as funny after almost 6 years haha


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Social Media is a mistake and always will be.


To Right. It can be also addicting which affect your mental well being, but some people who are famous don't seem to get it most of the time.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 24, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> still as funny after almost 6 years haha


have you heard it as a beautiful song?


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2022)

I'm feeling a lot better now and the sun is finally out, but man, why do I have to be so sleepy...


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 24, 2022)

i cant do this anymore


Spoiler: feelings cause im stupid



my parents have a horrible marriage , they dont admit it but they do, but i've been feeding myself with lies and they've been lying to me that we are a happy family, i cant do this. sure i have my internet friends, alot of items, but what do i have sementially , not much, trains, some vr friends.  i cant keep smiling and think im ok and my family is, i've had a really bad history with depression and suicidal thoughts. sorry to de rail into a emotinal mess 


have a good day, night or whatever, i had to get this off my chest as i cant  keep up this act of happy go lucky haha so funny


if you read all of this, thank you for caring to read i


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> i cant do this anymore
> 
> 
> Spoiler: feelings cause im stupid
> ...


I can relate to how you're feeling. I'm going through a similar situation.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 24, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I can relate to how you're feeling. I'm going through a similar situation.


nice to see people like the rant post i made out of nowhere


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 24, 2022)

I'm excited I can probably be able to finish cleaning out my storage so I can re-do my island in time for Summer
currently I'm doing a kidcore theme on my island(please don't judge) and I'm super excited to try out tropicalcore this time
more people have started to come over and help take stuff, my DIYs and Gyroids are almost all gone, I will probably need to just throw away my fake Redd art and statues because I have over 150+ I need to get rid of and nobody seems to really like those lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 24, 2022)

ponymotes are fun


like really fun 

oh boy, ponymotes thats where im a viking!



i can do aanything, ANYTHING AHAHAHAHAAH



ok thats it im done with it...maybe


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2022)

idk why or how, but dipping nacho cheese doritos in a mayo-ketchup dip is actually like the best thing ever lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 24, 2022)

Why is the Swordplay Showdown theme (from Wii Sports Resort) so fricking good, and yet so repetitive 

Also waiting for the song to end because I love it so much, but I wanna go back to Wii Sports Resorts


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 24, 2022)

test anim thats cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2022)

almost time to bust out this bad boy again
I need to get a frame for it and hang it on my wall somewhere  





as an added bonus I just finished coloring the rainbow path on this one, didn't expect it to turn out as well as it did lol




maybe tomorrow I'll color the page with the two wah lads on it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2022)

me when I'm tryna go to sleep and I just realized poofesure uploaded a new video at 11pm and now I can't watch it til tomorrow:


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2022)

So desolate bro, lol.



Spoiler











Do I win an award if I'm the last one standing?


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2022)

I know the Miggs Breyer system is just a theory, but it’s weird how many people get INFP. It’s like the most common one out there. I used to get it when I tried the quiz, but for the past few years I’ve only gotten INFJ. I think it’s because I answered more accurately the second time.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 25, 2022)

its 7 my parents are fighting kill me


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Meh, I really wanna keep those pants because they are super cool but the size were way off, 10-12 uh no more like an 8-maybe 10 lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2022)

broke: actually eating a good balanced breakfast bc it's the most important meal

woke: eating jello for breakfast


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> broke: actually eating a good balanced breakfast bc it's the most important meal
> 
> woke: eating jello for breakfast


jello isnt just woke breakfest, its a woke breakfest lunch and dinner.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 25, 2022)

I really need a wrist strap for my Wii remote, I threw it by accident while playing Wii Sports Resort and it almost hit my TV.


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2022)

I am so burned out on open world games. They tend to play similarly to each other and they’re complete time sinks. I’ve had Breath of the Wild for 5 years and still haven’t bothered finishing it. It’s a great game, but I’m just too burned out from the genre. Same with Red Dead Redemption 2, Horizon Zero Dawn, Yakuza Kiwami 2 and Ghost of Tsushima. They’re all solid games that I never feel like playing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2022)

I'm like 3 millimeters away from buying one of these pins lol



about 98% of the people I interact with who refer to me with a pronoun use exactly the wrong one. I literally have two different pronouns that people can use w me and they insist on using the wrong one bc I do not pass well at all  

besides I think normalizing asking people abt their pronouns, regardless of their presentation, would be a fantastic thing for society to learn to do.





Spoiler: random



also as a side note, while looking up the image of this pin I found perhaps the cringiest shirt design of all time  especially since I learned that "let's go brandon" is basically a pro-trump meme?? like bruh whattt




I literally have no words for this, it's just absolutely incredible and it makes me cry.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2022)

why are people so obsessed with stevie nicks lol. like she can sing sure but i don't care much for her fleetwood mac/witch stuff. the buckingham/nicks album was good sure but ?? lmao


----------



## Beanz (May 26, 2022)

i miss the street pass days where everyone would be carrying around their 3Ds so i would get like 4 people each time i went out. the last time i actually street passed another person was 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i miss the street pass days where everyone would be carrying around their 3Ds so i would get like 4 people each time i went out. the last time i actually street passed another person was 2-3 years ago.


Yeah I think ever since they removed those Hotspot locations for spot/streetpass gains it declined


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 26, 2022)

Trying to set up Wi-Fi Networks are a real pain given what I had to go through the last few weeks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2022)

went to rural king today to get my dog's food (they're the only retailer around here who carries it) and at the entrance there were these guys standing trying to sell some **** and when one of them was trying to get my attention he said "excuse me sir... ma'am..." and I couldn't help but laugh. I may not pass well but I like that I embody the true goal of being non-binary: people take one look at you and can't tell your gender so they say "what the **** is that"  

I think he corrected himself and said ma'am once he saw my cute baby face


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)

I was on a Zelda forum and this thread made me wheeze. 




__





						Favorite/Least Favorite Character
					

Favorites (in this order): Sheik Saria Mipha Navi Fi Link Medli Zelda (SS & ST specifically) Makar etc.   Least favorites: Tingle Midna  Are you mad, agreeing, or impressed that I’m brave enough to call Fi and Navi better that Midna. By a lot.




					zeldadungeon.net
				



It started with someone listing their least favorite Zelda characters, and one of them is Midna. Followed by this exchange between another user and the original poster:

"Youre 100% right. Midna sucks"
"You could try to be more considerate of others feelings."
"What? I agreed with you"
"I know. I didn’t mean my feelings. I meant the feelings of Midna fans."
"They have feelings?"
"I give up."

And then someone else posted a GIF of Midna looking shocked and then angry.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 26, 2022)

I hate being reminded of my past. It always puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## Croconaw (May 26, 2022)

When straight people pretend they are in relationships with their friends of the same gender but as a joke? I don’t understand what’s so funny?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2022)

Is it just me or does it feel like Bell Tree is been less active?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 27, 2022)

I wish I could afford the new Kirby game.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> When straight people pretend they are in relationships with their friends of the same gender but as a joke? I don’t understand what’s so funny?


I see that happen quite a bit at my school. Two of my classmates refer to each other as their 'husbands', despite both of them being straight and one of them being the boyfriend of my best friend. I really don't understand the point of that.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 27, 2022)

i just found...ask the famous 8...its humanized thomas my god i love it.


 very off topic but i love this type of stuff i eat it up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2022)

okay so first of all I just saw a commercial where this woman was sitting on a toilet and she said I LOVE POOPING and I'm honestly dead asf

second I was watching a BeamNG video about potholes and when it started it said "potholes are tricky liars" and ofc as a native Ohioan I said "dude potholes are actually the worst" but then I proceeded to say that potholes are the state bird of Ohio and then I realized how stupid that sounded out loud


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2022)

Legendary quotes right here.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 27, 2022)

found ipod nano 4g, was my sisters i had it awhile ago, has random thomas episodes on it recorded from a tv or pc


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2022)

I just made a funny observation. I very rarely draw human females. I usually either draw males or, if they're not human (aka anthro, whatever) then I draw females. but _human_ females? nah.

I'm trying to draw a character of mine who is a human female and it's so awkward lmao idek why 
I'll tell ya why.... I'm not comfortable drawing their chest lol ^^;


----------



## Neb (May 27, 2022)

I’m so happy the pride parade in my city is finally coming back. This will my third time going if you count the time I went as a baby.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2022)

I sometimes wonder how awesome it would be to meet you guys in real life. The only problem is that we all live in different parts of the world, so that's already thrown out the window lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)

It's super easy to by-pass the 3DS censor in Tomodachi Life, all you have to do is add/remove letters and accents. For every banned word I can think of, I have an alternate spelling for it to use in songs, phrases, names, and Quirky Questions.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 28, 2022)

This marks my 100th trade


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

**** this if that dress is still left tomorrow imma grab it!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 28, 2022)

what did i just find






	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2022

i wonder if i can bring my tulpas into real life-ish with vr


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2022)

I have a "nest" in my bed made out of like 6-7 pillows and every time I lie down in it I feel so cozy and secure lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

butt fat sucks, end of story and why is it 2-3 sizes larger than my chest ugh. i love dresses but this makes it too hard.


----------



## Neb (May 28, 2022)

I wish more shows and movies were filmed in 4K and/or HDR. They really are the future of entertainment.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 28, 2022)

got tulpa in vr...kinda?

and stranger things season 4.



Spoiler: spoilers!



episode four of season 4, hit different man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

it's almost 1am and I really don't want to go to bed bc I'm having so much fun with this drawing lol T__T

also since I've been on a streak of re-doing some of my old favorite drawings, I maaaaaaay consider re-doing this one


----------



## allainah (May 29, 2022)

I hate people who open messages just to ignore them? and give the popular excuse "I was busy" if you're busy why tf are you on your phone? opening messages on social media? LIES I tell ya


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

allainah said:


> I hate people who open messages just to ignore them? and give the popular excuse "I was busy" if you're busy why tf are you on your phone? opening messages on social media? LIES I tell ya


Yeah, even if you don't have the "read/seen" function on, it's like obviously you were on doing something to someone else


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

Does anyone else ever start browsing the forum, and you're in a thread, and then something comes up and when you finally reopen the thread you were in you're just like, "wait, where am I?"


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

Venti said:


> Does anyone else ever start browsing the forum, and you're in a thread, and then something comes up and when you finally reopen the thread you were in you're just like, "wait, where am I?"


Oh yeah definitely, so many of them for me for reasons aha.

Also love how many news sites try to be like social media stuff when reporting just to appeal like.. bruh no.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 29, 2022)

Original and replica thomas props have been united!




*Thomas, percy, james, edward, gordon,toby* are real props used on tv!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 29, 2022)

trying to learn modelling for trainz thomas got some good cgi orthro pics!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

I was watching a screen capture I made of one of my drawings at at one point when I was drawing a snifit I asked "so does a shy guy decide that he wants to be a snifit, or does he just _become_ a snifit?"

now I need answers lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

I don't know how full heterochromia affects your eyesight but it sure would be a cool trait to have. Aside from David Bowie and like stock images etc. I don't think I've ever seen it :c


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2022)

I really wanna take like a pottery class or something at the local rec center but it looks like all their summer offerings are swimming or yoga or stuff like that.

I'm interested in some of their over 50 classes so idk what that says about me  (or them, why aren't some of these things being offered to younger folks)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

The pre-made lyrics for Tomodachi Life songs are so easy to (metaphorically) corrupt, all you have to do is slightly change the words and the songs have a whole new meaning.  This also happens to be my go-to method of censor bypassing. XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

Lol I love going around game censors, I remember you could bypass it in ACNL cause it weren't translated into Portuguese =P


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 29, 2022)

Venti said:


> Does anyone else ever start browsing the forum, and you're in a thread, and then something comes up and when you finally reopen the thread you were in you're just like, "wait, where am I?"


This isn't the Dairy Queen.








xSuperMario64x said:


> I was watching a screen capture I made of one of my drawings at at one point when I was drawing a snifit I asked "so does a shy guy decide that he wants to be a snifit, or does he just _become_ a snifit?"
> 
> now I need answers lol


It's their schnoz. They get promoted due to their sniffer.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> This isn't the Dairy Queen.



LMAO YES, that's me right there.


----------



## Beanz (May 29, 2022)

i want to get a job but then again i don't. the place that i would most likely apply to is my local target because they pay the most for minimum wage but i heard from my old neighbor who works there said that her co-workers are obnoxious teenagers and her manager is all friends with them and has no idea what they're doing. i'd like the money bc im saving for a macbook but school is mentally draining sometimes and i dont feel like doing anything after, i also know that i would be uncomfortable the whole time working.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

Abby remains single in my Tomodachi Life game, maybe I should add Beef Boss and see what happens...

Speaking of relationships, I've tried practically everything to make Nick (one of my Wii Sports crushes) and my look-alike date, but to no avail. I tested them on the Compatibility Tester and got 6%, which is the lowest score I've seen in my entire two-and-a-half years of playing this game.


----------



## Merielle (May 29, 2022)

I love Style Savvy: Styling Star but sometimes I kind of want to fight whoever programmed this thing

Customer: I'm going to go mountain hiking, I need some hiking boots!
Me: Oh, I literally have an item in-stock called "Hiking Boots", these will be perfect!
Customer: Oh no... these weren't what I was looking for at all...

???_???_??_?_?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 29, 2022)

I feel like TBT is not so active at the moment. Is it because I am not so active? Or am I not so active because TBT isn’t?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 29, 2022)

Wonders, if I'd be happy in a robotic body.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I feel like TBT is not so active at the moment. Is it because I am not so active? Or am I not so active because TBT isn’t?



Nah, the site is just pretty dead lately.  Hopefully we get a summer event soon.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

I typed "tomodachi life songs" on the YouTube search bar and one of the suggestions was "tomodachi life songs inappropriate" and now I'm concerned. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I typed "tomodachi life songs" on the YouTube search bar and one of the suggestions was "tomodachi life songs inappropriate" and now I'm concerned. XD


I've uhhhh definitely made a few inappropriate tomodachi life songs lol  wish I could share them here, they're p great.


I've had this weird kinda manic energy today but I'm also still feeling quite tired so I've been sitting at my desk feeling like I just drank like 7 cups of coffee. I took my anxiety med today so i can't really tell if it's my anxiety? I guess I could take it again, it's been about 8 hours. dunno why my anxiety is so bad rn but I wish it would stop lol. I just wanna chill


----------



## AccfSally (May 29, 2022)

I hate Google Docs.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've uhhhh definitely made a few inappropriate tomodachi life songs lol  wish I could share them here, they're p great.


Oh, me too bro. I wish I could showcase my songs too, but it's definitely not a good idea, especially since I made my look-alike declare her love for Nick in the most crude way possible.  Bummer, they're pretty funny and I'm impressed with my own rhyming skills. XP


----------



## AccfSally (May 29, 2022)

What is this!?!


----------



## Croconaw (May 29, 2022)

Venti said:


> Nah, the site is just pretty dead lately. Hopefully we get a summer event soon.


I’m impatiently waiting for the summer event. I really appreciate the time that goes into these things, don’t think I’m rushing, lol. I’m just very excited to see what, if anything, is planned.


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2022)

I’m so envious of people who can play one game at a time without getting distracted. If I don’t play 5-10 games back and forth I get burned out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2022)

lol can't wait til I log on one day and im the only member who is online


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2022)

Why do people always forget to change Discord status from Online to whatever they actually are? I mean sure the phone and cpu sync doesn't work flawlessly but it's you know they are probably there but doesn't reply or they just are away, lol.


----------



## daringred_ (May 30, 2022)

thinking about the missing malaysia airlines flight again. i _need_ to know what happened to that plane.


----------



## AccfSally (May 30, 2022)

Oh my gosh, Emerald moved into my GC town today!   
They really need to bring her back in the newer games!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 30, 2022)

I don't know who made the art for this FNF lyrical cover, but I strangely like it.


Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

TBT seems to have lost activity over the past week. Maybe people have gone on hiatus or just haven’t checked the site? Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 31, 2022)

First day at the office and I am going crazy. There’s no one here …


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

I wasn’t supposed to wake up for another hour or so and I’m awake right now. I may as well just stay up and play some video games. Besides, I’m not due at work for a good few hours so I can just relax.


----------



## AccfSally (May 31, 2022)

I forgot how they would attempt to rip you off.
I raised you better than this, Hazel/Sally!  lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2022)

This forum over the past week or so has left me *feeling like this.*

Also, art lean is so horrible. Just when I thought I did a good job and then flip my work, It hurts me lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> This forum over the past week or so has left me *feeling like this.*
> 
> Also, art lean is so horrible. Just when I thought I did a good job and then flip my work, It hurts me lol.



Yeah, the forum is just insanely dead and has been for weeks now.  If they don't host a summer event and it's just like this all summer then I don't want to think about how bad it's going to be... lol.

I've been switching back and forth between leaving myself, but just don't feel that I necessarily should yet.  I'm holding out hope that something like an event or something else makes me want to stay.


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

Venti said:


> Yeah, the forum is just insanely dead and has been for weeks now.  If they don't host a summer event and it's just like this all summer then I don't want to think about how bad it's going to be... lol.
> 
> I've been switching back and forth between leaving myself, but just don't feel that I necessarily should yet.  I'm holding out hope that something like an event or something else makes me want to stay.


I’m almost positive there will be some sort of event, but it likely won’t be as large as Camp TBT or TBTWC. I think big events like those are only every _other_ year.

I agree that activity is down, but I’m still actively posting in attempt to keep conversations alive, lol. I’m just wondering when an event will be announced, as I assume most on the forum are looking forward to it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2022)

I'm kinda sad that this forum has been so dead lately bc most of my socialization is done here and when there's no one to talk to it gets kinda lonely :,,,,,,)
I appreciate those who are still actively posting on here, yall are real MVPs


I'm considering giving my blue/rainbow toucat an actual name bc I'm gonna use her in the story I have an idea for, and the felisiraptor which belongs to John Gladys has a name (Comet) so if the toucat joins his team maybe she should have a name too? my mind jumped straight to "Macy", idk why but I think it's kind of a cute name :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2022)

I guess I post around somewhat but yeah for reasons I'm not hat active :3

Also pear shaped body size genes needs to be eradicated, i swear. there are both skinny and curvy and in between beautiful people but me being a pear and just having no chest but the largest butt ever.. no.

(i mean you should be happy with what you got, but it's a hassle finding good fits and i don't want to wear tents)

**** estrogen apparently, what did evolution think like we're not living in the wild savannah needing to store fat in your...butt come on


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2022)

I'm pretty hyped abt my new avatar/signature idea for pride month but I reeeeeally like the avatar and sig combo I have right now and I don't want to change it lol 

idk maybe I could put the text and drawing into a spoiler and keep the sm64 pic in my sig for now :3


edit: I changed it, I need to embrace the gay


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 31, 2022)

One of my online friends called me a Poofesure simp, I like his content and all but I'm not smitten for him


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 31, 2022)

I'm disappointed the forum is not that active lately nor is anyone at my school, soon I will have to stop seeing my BFF until fall comes back and my favorite sibling never wants to hang out with me anymore and she's just being rude to everyone... overall therefore I have like nobody to talk to


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

It’s so damn busy at work today, lol. It’s been dead all week so I’m confused what’s so special about today, lol.


----------



## Neb (May 31, 2022)

I'm thinking about getting my first e-reader next month. The idea of a physical collection is more appealing, so it'll mostly be used for library books. The best part will be the fact that the one I'm looking at has an e-ink screen. As someone with double vision who finds it hard to read on LCD screens for a long time, this is a huge feature.


----------



## Amatsuki (May 31, 2022)

I love how goldfish in new horizon live in a porcelain bowl when placed in the house! So cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Amatsuki said:


> I love how goldfish in new horizon live in a porcelain bowl when placed in the house! So cute!


It's a cute feature indeed 

also can it just be next week, cba dealing with having to take other ways and hardly getting to work bc stupid climate meetings and stuff.. also climate maybe hold it over skype or stuff rather than flying here lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 1, 2022)

After many years I've never bothered to look up why there's bubbles floating in the air when a character sleeps. And now that I looked it up, I was a little gross out and I guessed if it could be drool being blowed into bubbles when they exhale. Yeah I'm sticking with Zzzzz.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2022)

I made the disastrous mistake of trying to get my crush off my mind by carrying a 175lb TV from the basement upstairs. got stuck right before the front door landing and had to have my mom (who is physically disabled) help me. I feel bad for making her help me, though ig it's my fault for thinking I could carry a TV that weighs more than I do up six steps. I'm all sweaty and trembling now. I also accidentally put a hole in the wall with my fat ***.

today's been pretty wild so far lmaooo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 1, 2022)

I gotta go urinate, and I gotta go NOW!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2022)

update: and hour later and im still shaking a lot. I'm sure I'll be feeling it tomorrow 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2022

I wonder if anyone playing the price is right has ever spun the wheel by pulling it upward instead of downward lol


----------



## skweegee (Jun 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder if anyone playing the price is right has ever spun the wheel by pulling it upward instead of downward lol


It's happened a couple times! Here's one clip I can find where someone tried to spin it the wrong way. I love his reaction to her doing that!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2022)

I've heard TVs be called a lot of weird things but Bob Barker calling it a "color video stereo system" is a new one lol


----------



## Bagelbagon (Jun 1, 2022)

Spoiler: scarlet/violet spoiler kinda? box legendary alert



View attachment 443303View attachment 443306
WHAT ARE THOSEEEEEEE, AND WHY DOES THE PURPLE ONE LOOK LIKE A TRANSFORMER ROBOT/DIGIMON?
idk if i'm excited or disappointed, but i do know that they look... unique? i mean its better than the dogs from last gen that looked almost identical


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 1, 2022)

Spoiler: suicide and fighting mentions



My parents fighting has gotten worse breaking shiz, yelling more ,  it's cranked my suicidal thoughts up to like 95 percent of my headspace. i just cant do it anymore, i keep forcing a smile when they are near by, with tear stains they can SEE, but i try to hide it most of the time, i cant remeber the last 6 years of my life, and i dont know if its from repressing fights like this, and my dad said "we used to be such a happy family" which has played in my head over and over. THats it.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2022)

When will that damn order go through?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2022)

I wonder how the moderators are doing. I miss Chris occasionally making a post or two on some threads.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 1, 2022)

they are still fighting fffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 1, 2022)

Been throwing all of my extra Pachirisu that I earn from shiny hunting into the wonder trade.
(along with some Eevee too)









Not sorry.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 1, 2022)

i make vrchat pony avatars, man i dont have a life


----------



## Beanz (Jun 2, 2022)

why do people hate on freshmen so much? today at my school there was a raffle drawing for $50 which you could enter in by earning a ticket from a teacher if you’re being good. they’re basically bribing us with money to be good lol but anyway, my brother won so his name was announced and some girl from my class was like “who’s that?” then her friend says “ugh, he’s a _freshman_.” sure they’re annoying but remember that _you_ were a freshman a year ago, and excuse me don’t act like upperclassmen can’t be just as cocky.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2022)

when people go on The Price is Right and bid 1 dollar higher than someone else just to negate their bid, those kind of people make me so mad lol.

I always laugh when someone does that and then someone else negates _their_ bid with a slightly higher number.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2022)

Wish we'd have some equivalent to bank holidays here, I mean most of our are old religious church holidays except for like.. national day and may 1st? lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 2, 2022)

I remembered a TV show that I used to watch in the morning as I was getting ready to go to school - _Beast Wars: Transformers_! 






Massive nostalgia rush : )


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I remembered a TV show that I used to watch in the morning as I was getting ready to go to school - _Beast Wars: Transformers_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I remember this show only because an old friend of mine showed it to me.  Such a great show.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2022)

I have a vape pen from a friend of mine and I highkey want to take hits off of it and play video games (bc playing video games while high is a wild ride) but since I'm applying for a job I don't want to fail a drug test so haha rip


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)

Ordered my stuff yesterday and they'll apparently be in tomorrow! I love it when Amazon is quick on their deliveries(esp. seeing as I didn't pay for shipping).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2022)

I honestly have no clue how I've gotten by this long without an air fryer. I use ours every single day and it's like my favorite thing ever now lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2022)

random pic online: "waluigi is highly intelligent"

me: *remembers that the more intelligent someone is the more depressed they often are*

me:  I rly hope my poor wah boy isn't depressed


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)

Excited for Pokemon Scarlet/Violet.


----------



## Amatsuki (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m thinking about food. I just ate dinner but I still want to eat even though I’m not hungry. I watch mukbang occasionally and wonder how they eat so much in one setting. That’s a lot of food, how does their stomach handle all of that. I wish I can eat all of the good food in the world right now. I don’t know if eating food counts as a hobby but I definitely have that as a hobby if it is. Anyways I guess the moral of the story is I love eating.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 3, 2022)

I love thunderstorms.


----------



## Neb (Jun 3, 2022)

Lechonk and Smoliv are precious and I would protect them.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

I have never in my life gotten this screen before when liking a post, but interesting…



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I wonder how the moderators are doing. I miss Chris occasionally making a post or two on some threads.


Boo!  

Hello, I'm still alive!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2022)

I've been living here for 14 years and I just found out that there is a family owned grocery store only a few minutes from our house. I'm all for supporting local/small businesses so I'm interested in checking it out!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

I was listening to this, and it was normal up until the 35-second mark. Holy cow, I was not expecting that


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2022)

again i wish some publisher could re-print the GTO manga physically, it's one of my faves ever and I only have parts of it that was published in a swedish manga magazine :/


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 3, 2022)

I just checked my 3DS eshop last night and one of my favorite games of all time is at an absolutely insane discount. WAKU WAKU SWEETS 
I love that game so much! It is an old game atleast in Japan but the USA version is on sale for only 1.99 and the game originally was 40 dollars then 20 dollars.... NOW ON SALE FOR 1.99..... IF YOU HAVE A 3DS IN THE USA PLEASE TRY IT IS THE BEST BAKING GAME EVERRRR


----------



## Beanz (Jun 3, 2022)

i love this thicc pencil from population growing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2022)

someone talking abt how their church pastor carries a firearm in church and im just imagining some criminal busting in in the middle of a sermon and the pastor whips out his handgun and starts blasting them 
like bruh idk what kinda church you go to but that sounds absolutely wild lol


----------



## Merielle (Jun 3, 2022)

starting to think kinda seriously about moving to Canada


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2022)

Games and incense burner came in. Ah, the sweet smell of patchouli! TwT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2022)

Merielle said:


> starting to think kinda seriously about moving to Canada


I've never really considered it but I could be in Ontario in two and a half hours so like?? it's not a half bad idea


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2022)

I mean I live in the province of Ontario so yeah.  It's all right I guess. The same can't be said for the premier who runs it, though, and we just had an election yesterday...

Anyway, since Yoshi has a really huge nose, I wonder how much of his view is obstructed. Seeing what resembles a green hill for the rest of your life must be annoying lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2022)

I coined a term for myself, I'm a "certified useless aroace" (bc I'm cupioromantic but because I'm aroace I'm totally oblivious to any kind of interest/flirting from others) and when I told my barber earlier she said she loved it, so I made a mock-up pin design for myself and I'm gonna see if my brother (who is a graphic designer) will make a more professional looking one for me


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Can't think about anything positive these days.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

I kind of wanna learn Japanese, but I'm already struggling in French so that's out of the question. 
The Japanese version of Tomodachi Life has plenty of regional differences that I'd like to discover, my favorite being the _enka_ genre for the songs. I don't understand it, but it sounds nice, :]


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

Is a tomato REALLY a fruit?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 3, 2022)

The one week when I don't buy Turnips in City Folk Yes, I took this photo 2 mins ago lol I am crying


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

Usually whenever I travel, I don’t take very many pictures. I want to start taking more pictures.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 3, 2022)

I really should make up my mind if I want to save up for a popsicle and a username change more or if I just wanna sell all this clutter on my island to Nook's Cranny so I can start redecorating
My NSO will expire on Christmas this year which means it's already been half a year of my membership and I only have six more months left
I want to be able to decorate my island and try out themes and ideas while I have the change to use custom designs from the portal
but I got too much stuff but at the same time these extra items I have may be my only means if I want to earn enough TBT to afford them, I mean there's always just posting and waiting but I'm not very active on the forum.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I really should make up my mind if I want to save up for a popsicle and a username change more or if I just wanna sell all this clutter on my island to Nook's Cranny so I can start redecorating
> My NSO will expire on Christmas this year which means it's already been half a year of my membership and I only have six more months left
> I want to be able to decorate my island and try out themes and ideas while I have the change to use custom designs from the portal
> but I got too much stuff but at the same time these extra items I have may be my only means if I want to earn enough TBT to afford them, I mean there's always just posting and waiting but I'm not very active on the forum.


The bells from posting usually add up pretty quickly. Aside from that, there are other ways to earn bells, such as selling art.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The bells from posting usually add up pretty quickly. Aside from that, there are other ways to earn bells, such as selling art.


When it expires I was planning on selling art to earn TBT although with my skills I highly doubt a piece of my art is worth more then 20 TBT.
I'm working on drawing more often to improve though.


----------



## Neb (Jun 4, 2022)

I’m having the once a week realization that English as we know it won’t last for more than a few hundred years. The accents that exist now will become distinct dialects and then become entirely different languages. In several hundred years the only connection those languages will have to each other is the English word origins they all share. Otherwise modern English will just be like Latin.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 4, 2022)

There are two Amish men sitting adjacent to me on this bus. I’m very interested in the Amish culture, and I even had a conversation with a few of them on the train. These two on the bus are likely mennonites. They’re actually looking over at me typing on my phone _right now. _


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 4, 2022)

Strawberry marshmallows


----------



## Neb (Jun 4, 2022)

I managed to speed read a bit of a boring novel in a half hour. It makes the endless exposition more tolerable. Hopefully I can do the same for the rest of the book. I’d really like to tackle the rest of my backlog.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

HAPPY POGO FEST! 

so hyped for my first one so here's going out having fun, yeah!


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 4, 2022)

dreaming is fun but weird. i'm only myself maybe 40% of the time. today, for example, i was a middle-aged man, a woman slightly older than myself, a little girl and then a youtuber i watch. i also switch between first and third person and even different 'characters'. trippy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Kinda wish I had another save file for Tomodachi Life, I think it would be very interesting to have an island completely populated with Wii Sports Resort Miis, since there are 100 apartment rooms and 100 Miis in WSR. I'd probably do it alphabetically, which will work in my favor since the first Mii is Abby. XD I'm not ready to give up my current save though, but I'll keep the idea for sometime in the future.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 4, 2022)

Roller skates look so cool.....


----------



## Neb (Jun 4, 2022)

I was picking up some food from a food truck and a guy just stole it. He set it down while stealing a drink. Thankfully someone else saw what happened and brought the food back to me. That was nice of them.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 4, 2022)

I always hated the "You should spend as much time with your family as possible" or similar excuses.  They may be true to some extent. But they are not 100% valid.  Family members are not always all good and trustworthy.  Toxicity doesn't just exist in strangers, friends, and romantic/sexual relationships.  It's possible to have a toxic family member too.  Or one that puts you through a lot of distress.  I hate when people make others feel obligated to spend and waste their time with someone that just puts stress in their life...just because they are "fAmIlY"


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I always hated the "You should spend as much time with your family as possible" or similar excuses.  They may be true to some extent. But they are not 100% valid.  Family members are not always all good and trustworthy.  Toxicity doesn't just exist in strangers, friends, and romantic/sexual relationships.  It's possible to have a toxic family member too.  Or one that puts you through a lot of distress.  I hate when people make others feel obligated to spend and waste their time with someone that just puts stress in their life...just because they are "fAmIlY"


I feel you on this, my older brother is visiting right now and my family is pushing me to spend time with him, despite us not being very close and him being very avoidant with me. 

Kinda wish I didn't add so many Miis to my Tomodachi Life game, now I have an endless supply of problems to solve.


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 4, 2022)

I want to buy a game or two but all of the ones I want aren't on sale or ones I want are coming out in the nezt few weeks/months. I guess it's a good thing there's nothing I really need, so my wallet gets to rest for the time being. The same goes for the books or anything else I'm intrested in.


----------



## deana (Jun 4, 2022)

My crush said they would come visit me at work but didn't say when, now every shift I am just worrying about looking my best


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I found a glitch in Tomodachi Life today, happy Miis with a certain personality (Outgoing I believe) will have their heads slightly to the side when they give you something. This happened with my look-alike (as shown below).


----------



## King koopa (Jun 4, 2022)

Shocked I didn't realize it before, but I achieved one of my lineups!










I'm leaning towards putting this up instead of my current lineup, but Idk yet


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

"I think Nick needs a sweetheart... How about setting him up with Charlie?"
MY WII SPORTS CRUSH AND MY LOOK-ALIKE HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO DATE AND IT DIDN'T END UP WORKING


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

It sucks when you're on a diet and you feel the urge to eat something but then you're trying to stop yourself from eating so much. Its not easy as some people think it is.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2022)

Imagine an endurance race on Baby Park for 24 hours. I wonder how quickly the music has sped up after roughly 20,000 laps?


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2022)

I wonder when anime will make the full jump to 4K. 1080p anime looks great when upscaled to match 4K TVs, but I'd love to see the extra detail from actually animating at that resolution. It's something to look forward to for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I hate when people make others feel obligated to spend and waste their time with someone that just puts stress in their life...just because they are "fAmIlY"


yEs iM uR dAd/mOm were family u must spend time with us is bull****... 100% agree with this!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 5, 2022)

I wish I never had to sleep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2022)

Okay, this is probably the quietest the forums have been. Only two people online even though it says five members at the bottom!



Mind you this was taken around 6:45 AM EST, so I'm not sure if it was a ghost town overnight.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 5, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Okay, this is probably the quietest the forums have been. Only two people online even though it says five members at the bottom!
> View attachment 443584
> Mind you this was taken around 6:45 AM EST, so I'm not sure if it was a ghost town overnight.


The other members have invisible mode on. I was one of the members online.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 5, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Okay, this is probably the quietest the forums have been. Only two people online even though it says five members at the bottom!
> View attachment 443584
> Mind you this was taken around 6:45 AM EST, so I'm not sure if it was a ghost town overnight.


I’ve never seen it that quiet, even overnight. Plus, people have different time zones (I am on CST).

I don’t know, I guess that was just a very quiet time period for the forums.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I have invisible mode on so chances are I might be too depending on time.

Anyway should probably go outside again to do the goals but I been out lit all day and somewhat tired aha.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 5, 2022)

My Wii Sports crush Nick and my look-alike had another opportunity to date in Tomodachi Life again, it didn't work like last time but at least they're friends now. If the opportunity strikes again, they might have a better chance of having more than just a friendship.

...I feel like Poofesure when he was trying to get his Mii to date either Jesus or Wii U Barb in his Tomodachi Life series.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 5, 2022)

My dog was sitting on my legs for atleast like 2 hours straight and my legs were kinda going numb so I had to move them. Then she laid on my one leg for maybe another 2 hours straight. Eventually I got up cause I have to go eat lunch and my foot was so numb that my ankle kept rolling when I tried to walk

She didn't want to get up either. I wonder how long she would have stayed on me had I not got up.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Jun 5, 2022)

If you mistreat kids in anyway, that includes spanking and screaming at them, you are straight trash


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 5, 2022)

Eating cherries at the moment, just noticed how the juice that comes out of a freshly bitten cherry looks like blood and I find that really cute  also 65,000 cherry pits contain enough cyanide to kill a person should they consume so many in one sitting.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I wonder why grapefruit is part of so many diets, like a lot of people can't have that cause the pill or other meds... weird.


----------



## deana (Jun 5, 2022)

I finally got my stylus tips after the store was ghosting me and..... they are the wrong ones _pain_


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 5, 2022)

I have an appointment tomorrow to see my diabetic doctor. I've been concerned about my blood sugar levels being higher than 120 in the mornings but it becomes stable during Afternoon and Evening.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 5, 2022)

My favorite part about Tomodachi Life is probably the songs, despite only being 8 genres (which is actually pretty good compared to only 6 genres in the Japanese version) and limited space for lyrics, you can still do so much. This is also where I like to do my, uh... _Censor bypassing_.
Some of the ones I created include "Hating Things", "Sports Pros", "Reach for the Bleach!" (not even gonna mention the lyrics but the title makes me chuckle), and "Screw You Charlie". (The last one I wrote and made Nick sing when he confessed to my look-alike and they rejected him, I was pretty upset about it. )


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow to see my diabetic doctor. I've been concerned about my blood sugar levels being higher than 120 in the mornings but it becomes stable during Afternoon and Evening.


You got this! You've been keeping up with your health and actively choosing better choices.



deana said:


> I finally got my stylus tips after the store was ghosting me and..... they are the wrong ones _pain_


Is this an online store like Etsy? Whether it's them, Ebay, Amazon, ect file the order as not as described. You might get lucky and not have to even send it back.

@ZeldaCrossing64 Very nice! I have that game to. It's super unforgiving if you adjust the time in any way. I think I once changed the time because it was off a few minutes/hour or for daylight savings and it punished me with a full week penalty lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 5, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> You got this! You've been keeping up with your health and actively choosing better choices.


I'm still seeing my doctor because I am not trusting this.


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 5, 2022)

I want to make so much art for my friends for pride month but idek where to start help


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I'm still seeing my doctor because I am not trusting this.


Oh I wasn't telling you to skip on your visits. You're doing the right thing. I was just saying you taking an active approach is great.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 5, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh I wasn't telling you to skip on your visits. You're doing the right thing. I was just saying you taking an active approach is great.


Sorry its just that I'm researching all day to figure out what is going on so that is why I am seeing the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 5, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Okay, this is probably the quietest the forums have been. Only two people online even though it says five members at the bottom!
> View attachment 443584
> Mind you this was taken around 6:45 AM EST, so I'm not sure if it was a ghost town overnight.


Imagine if there was a day nobody was online lol
That would be really weird


----------



## Beanz (Jun 5, 2022)

got the drip on


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 6, 2022)

I can't sleep. lol


----------



## Neb (Jun 6, 2022)

Two more birth stones and I'll have a complete lineup!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

Wish my mom wouldn't have so many phone apps she obviously never understand sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2022)

sometimes I really wish I could take my computer and drawing tablet into the living room so I can work on stuff out there. I wonder if I can get CSP on my laptop under the same license that's on my desktop?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 6, 2022)

It's crazy how much free time I have this morning. And too bad I only have 10 minutes left.

Also, Link and Lucia had a fight in my Tomodachi Life game and failed to resolve it, so now they're not friends anymore. Oops.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2022)

I keep reading the "june birthstone?" thread as "july birthstone" lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

It bothers me when doctors say things that discourage you, like my diabetic doctor told me that my blood sugar is doing great but then has the nerve to ask me "How long are going to be on a low carb diet?" then telling me to eat more carbs. Seriously? Carbs is what causes high blood sugar.


----------



## deana (Jun 6, 2022)

"What's your name?" Deana "Like _Jersery Shore_ Deena????" 
Now there's a reference nobody has said to me in a really really long time  very 2010


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

deana said:


> "What's your name?" Deana "Like _Jersery Shore_ Deena????"
> Now there's a reference nobody has said to me in a really really long time  very 2010


Oh man haven't heard that Jersey Shore since like.. 2014-2015 something. I remember we had to watch an episode in class during film studies when we had a class that covered television stuff.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 6, 2022)

I remember this time my brother asked me randomly if Poofesure was gay. I just looked at him weirdly 'cause how am I supposed to know? 

Also thinking of writing a fic based off of my Tomodachi Life game. (And of course, it's about my look-alike Mii and Nick, my Wii Sports crush.) I'm not 100% sure how it's gonna turn out, but I think it'll be interesting because it depends on what happens in the game (with a few creative liberties to spice things up).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2022)

kitten: *hisses from inside a crate after being somewhat startled*

normal owner: "awww it's okay bby  it's your mommyyyy"

me: "who the **** are you hissin at bro it's just me"


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 6, 2022)

I guess I should just go finish that "claim 50 smash tags" achievement on SSBU while I have the chance but I have the desire to go look at Minecraft inspiration and start building a new house


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

I swear it’s impossible to find a good PS4 controller that’s under $70. Even the default controller isn’t that comfortable to use.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 7, 2022)

I’m going to sleep so well tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2022)

nothing like waking up at 6am to the sound of a 1.4lb kitten screaming the song of her people


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 7, 2022)

Literally the best thing happened in my Tomodachi Life game happened last night. Since I have a problem with my touch screen, it's misaligned so accessing certain things is impossible, one of them being the pawn shop. I had a ton of treasures from all those minigames I played, and I wanted to sell them all for extra money. I noticed that one of my Miis was working at their part-time job so I pressed the 'Locate' button, and they were working at the pawn shop!! I sold all my treasures and made over $20,000.  (Half of the money was actually from all the gold coins the level 20+ Miis gave me when they leveled up. XD)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

Always trust your gut whenever you feel something doesn't feel right.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Always trust your gut whenever you feel something doesn't feel right.


100% agree.

Also I have to say the used vinyl record market is crazy, at least for 60s vinyls in Sweden. Insane prices on some, bruh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2022)

Apparently, some people call the Canadian Goose cobra chickens lol.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 7, 2022)

I just found out that france’s national animal is a chicken and realized that the French equivalent of Giant Eagle (American grocery store chain) would be Giant Chicken.


----------



## oak (Jun 7, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Apparently, some people call the Canadian Goose cobra chickens lol.


It's true, it's cause those things get hardcore around baby making time. I had one hiss at me at work cause I didn't see the nest hidden in a bush. Luckily I managed to survive lmao.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Jun 7, 2022)

smash / smoosh / squish / squash / squeeze 

why do we have so many words that mean pretty much the same thing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2022)

^i wouldn't say all of those necessarily mean the same thing though.

also i wanna eat another pack of instant ramen lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2022)

so many things I would love to have, and none of them are really expensive at all, but I still don't have a job and I feel bad asking my parents after I already asked them to pay for my mood lamp so hahahaa :,,,,,,,)


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 7, 2022)

I strongly dislike being this dependent right now.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2022)

I want to draw but I don't know what to draw


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

I had to pay $3.29 for a small box of Blueberries from my local store named Kroger (I'm from America) this is just getting more and more ridiculous with this inflation.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 7, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Apparently, some people call the Canadian Goose cobra chickens lol.


COBRA CHICKENS 

I spent the last two days writing my fic and I think it's pretty good, I'm done with chapter 2.  The problem is that I wrote it in my notebook, so if I want to post it online I'm gonna have to type it all. T_T I'm excited to write chapter three, though!


Spoiler: Quick Summary for Chapter 3



Nick says that he has feelings for Charlie, so their look-alike helps him confess. But Charlie rejects him and he is heartbroken. To ease his pain, he writes a song about Charlie (the title is literally "Screw You, Charlie" so the song ain't gonna be positive lmao), but turns out Charlie is at his concert watching him perform. They feel betrayed and run to their apartment crying. The next day Nick invites them over for some Wii U to try and patch things up, but Charlie is uneasy about him inviting his other friends. The chapter might end at them hanging out at the beach in the later evening.


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

Anime DVDs and Blu-rays are crazy expensive. I saw a 12 episode blu-ray going for $50 on one site. Apparently they're much cheaper on eBay. I'll have to look there since I want to start a collection...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

Neb said:


> Anime DVDs and Blu-rays are crazy expensive. I saw a 12 episode blu-ray going for $50 on one site. Apparently they're much cheaper on eBay. I'll have to look there since I want to start a collection...


You can blame the scalpers for that. Its so hard to find old movies and games because they overcharge for them.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 7, 2022)

Made this back when Miitomo was a thing.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 7, 2022)

I still haven't bought the billion ACNL books I wanted from Japan and when I finally decided I wanted to I realized that every single proxy service adds like a billion dollars.... I HAVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE  Buyeee, Zenmarket, From.Japan, White Rabbit Express.... WHY IS IT SO PRICEY   I wish I had a friend in Japan so that I could get atleast one of those books!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2022)

Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town is an incredibly simple but addicting game! May start up a game on Pioneers of Olive Town soon.


----------



## oak (Jun 7, 2022)

There's a new neighbourhood cat that I got to pet and he's really big so I decided to name him Beef.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 7, 2022)

I found this one movie I desperately want to watch with my second closest friend
It's a horror movie and the main character is a Lesbian(which my friend is also a Lesbian) called Black Ghosts, I haven't watched it yet so I'm not sure if it's actually a good movie or not but it sounds like something she would really enjoy
I'm tempted to ask her if she wants to watch it with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2022)

animal crossing: an absolutely adorable and very relaxing game to play, lets you interact with cool anthro animals and have little hobbies and just vibe in the middle of a forest.

also animal crossing:


----------



## Beanz (Jun 8, 2022)

breakfast is the worst meal of the day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

meeko (the new kitten) is watching the newest poofesure video. gotta start em early 


oh **** she found my food lmao rip


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hmm, I haven't updated my profile picture since December of last year. Poor Blue and Poliwag. They must be sweating so badly right now lol.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 8, 2022)

thinking how bronies sorta ruined my childhood with smile hd, cupcakes hd, and shed.mov

yet now i look back on them as somethin funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I had to pay $3.29 for a small box of Blueberries from my local store named Kroger (I'm from America) this is just getting more and more ridiculous with this inflation.


that's like regular price here unless they do discounts but yeah i agree, sometimes i wonder if ukraine and russia supplies like whole world with stuff lol...


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 8, 2022)

i was here for this, when i was a brony in denial, gak gak gak


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2022)

Ngl, Venti's pretty cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2022)

idk if i succeeded in telling my friend that we need to interact on pogo in able to get lucky again or not but.. i hope.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

throwback to when I was writing an essay about Genesis for my rock history class lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 8, 2022)

Spoiler: stupid vrchat stuff



i recently have been working on pone stuff for friends and the hate ive undergone, really kinda sucks. (example


) every public server, "haha f-slur brony!" thanks vrchat, they warned me for false reports and those people arent banned!

i've been getting stalked in public servers, ffs just to get made fun of.

the slurs people can utter and get away with, so stupid.


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 8, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I had to pay $3.29 for a small box of Blueberries from my local store named Kroger (I'm from America) this is just getting more and more ridiculous with this inflation.


I love Kroger, some amazing food! But yeah, this inflation is insane.



I'm promising myself to pull myself out of this negativity and rut.
I miss my partner like crazy. I just want a place with him already.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> meeko (the new kitten) is watching the newest poofesure video. gotta start em early
> 
> 
> oh **** she found my food lmao rip


What did Meeko think of the video?  I didn't get to watch it yet (this morning I watched one of his Swordplay Showdown videos), but I bet it was good.

I can't believe I started my fic with a System of a Down reference.  "Such a lonely day, and it's mine."


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 8, 2022)

Gas is $6.70 now?!?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Gas is $6.70 now?!?


yeah it's $5.09 here, only a few months ago it was closer to $3.50 and it's only gonna get higher. it really sucks and makes me more frustrated that I don't have a job yet so my parents have to pay for my gas :////



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> What did Meeko think of the video?  I didn't get to watch it yet (this morning I watched one of his Swordplay Showdown videos), but I bet it was good.


oh dude it's hilarious, he's so bad at kayaking I couldn't stop laughing 
the baby seemed to enjoy it as well, she was being her crazy self as usual!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

I wonder if the show Sonic Boom is good at all lol, been interested in watching some new cartoons


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Gas is $6.70 now?!?


Not only is gas getting higher, but apparently the regular gas (not premium) is or will have something like 15% ethanol added to it to cut back on fuel prices. Which is fine for regular cars, but stuff like lawnmowers and your tools like weedwhackers, blowers, chainsaws can't handle that. They will burn up.

My neighbor got some gas the other day and his smaller engine stuff wouldn't run with it and he had to drain all of it. Might be something to take note of, just in case this is true.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh dude it's hilarious, he's so bad at kayaking I couldn't stop laughing
> the baby seemed to enjoy it as well, she was being her crazy self as usual!


I watched the video (plus Poofesure's livestream) earlier, made my day so much better. 

So my dog is pregnant and is due to have puppies soon. And I'm tellin' ya, this dog is thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis round...


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2022)

Wow, Code;Realize has a ton of good twists. I was expecting a light, fun slice of life otome game when I started, but in actuality it’s a really solid mystery story.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm gonna go to school in my pyjamas today


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 9, 2022)

This train is sold out and everyone moved to the observation car to avoid having someone sit next to them. I’m glad I came to the observation car to claim a seat before that filled up, too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2022)

should probs eat less sunflower seeds but they're yum


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 9, 2022)

headcannon, no explanation needed.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 9, 2022)

I made a Poofesure reference in my fic and I love it. 
_"I didn't like the idea of Nick dating someone that wasn't me, especially Abby. In my opinion, she'd be better off with a hamburger humanoid wearing a business suit and cat ears."_


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 9, 2022)

Decided to borrow my siblings piano to play songs from sheet music. I thought it'd be easy since I played the flute in high school. Oh how wrong I was. Flutes don't play the bass staff and don't play far below the staff. So now instead of playing Minecraft on the piano I'm too busy relearning those and counting to see if I'm playing the right notes.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 9, 2022)

I had some time to think and reminiscense... About my Animal Jam days. And I thought to myself: "Why did I stop playing? What went wrong?" And I've got so many answers to those questions. XD

I was literally addicted to that game, I'd play at every chance I got
I spent over $100 on that game (at a pretty young age)
Me doing bad things, like scamming people and hacking my ex-best friend's account
Getting tons of warnings, punishments, and suspensions from AJHQ
The players caring more about trading than everything else the game has to offer
Conflits with my online friends
Getting scammed and bullied by other players... A lot
Probably a bunch of other stuff that I can't think of at the top of my head
I kinda wanna log into my old account and see what the Animal Jam is like nowadays. (Probably a lot worse than it was last time I checked...) But I'm not thinking of getting back into AJ. Been there, done that.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 9, 2022)

i just want to be warm and eat cheesecake


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 9, 2022)

I was doing a workout that felt good on my back and I noticed when I was done my back felt straighter somewhat
which made me remember I was suppose to be working on my posture
I'm wondering, I've been told I could _possibly _be taller then I actually am because my bad posture might reduce my height
I'm 5"3 nearly 5"4 but not quite, I'm thinking if I work on having better posture and straightening my spine out I could add some height onto me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2022)

wish flowers weren't so stupid hard to care for in wild world lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Neb (Jun 10, 2022)

Nothing beats a visual novel that is so engaging that you want to stay up later just to see what happens.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 10, 2022)

Started playing Animal Jam again, hopefully I don't get addicted.  All jokes aside, the game looks just about the same the last time I played.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

the urge to hold a blob of jello in the palm of my hand is too great to resist


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

man wish excellent throws weren't so annoying to do i just wanna evolve my farfetchd lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 10, 2022)

trainz 2006 is so good 

2006 > 2009


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 10, 2022)

I am nervous my package won't get here before work and I have to sign for it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

i'm still angry that

1. there are no lemons, lychees, durians, mangoes, persimmons, bananas, or grapes in New Horizons, and

2. the sheer dumb***ery that is grapes growing on trees in Pocket Camp


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 10, 2022)

The ability to see the future through coffee or tell fortunes through coffee.
It is something I was thinking of giving to one of my characters lately.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i'm still angry that
> 
> 1. there are no lemons, lychees, durians, mangoes, persimmons, bananas, or grapes in New Horizons, and
> 
> 2. the sheer dumb***ery that is grapes growing on trees in Pocket Camp


Grapes grow on trees in Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town too. Yeah I don't get it lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 10, 2022)

My roller skates are here and they are so cute!!!! I just .... don't know how to get the wheels on, lol

Edit: my dad helped me put my wheels on!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 10, 2022)

I was playing Tomodachi Life and Tommy (the Wii Sports Resort basketball champion) said that he had feelings for my look-alike Mii. I never tapped "Don't do it!" so fast. 

Nick and my look-alike are still dating in the game, but haven't done much. If this goes on for long enough, I won't have much content for my fic and will have to make something up. For a game that doesn't even depict couples kissing (or anything beyond that, but for good reason), this might be the downfall of my fic. TwT


----------



## Neb (Jun 10, 2022)

Nothing beats having a small dog on your lap.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 10, 2022)

The Easygoing miis' arms in the Japanese version are 1000x better than what they're in the international versions.

I wonder why they changed it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 10, 2022)

I was playing Animal Jam and saw someone's username that was 'Catsarecoolerthanyou", it made me chuckle. 

I also really like crane games for some reason. I spent hours playing mimigames in AJ to save up sapphires and buy 'The Superclaw', and spent more hours getting plushies. I also had a dream about seeing a Cherry (the AC villager plushie) in a nearby crane game, I got the plushie in the dream too. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

dude I was such a ****head when I was on TBT back in 2017-2018. idk how people tolerated me lol. I'm so glad that I've grown and matured so much since then. I'm glad I'm not the person I used to be. I appreciate everyone who put up with my bull**** back then and are still my friends today, yall are true legends.



also on a somewhat unrelated topic I found this avatar I used back in early 2018 and I love it just as much now as I did then


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't know many adults who eat candy. Is that something that just happens as you get older?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't know many adults who eat candy. Is that something that just happens as you get older?


personally, it seems like the older I get the less I can tolerate sweet stuff. like I used to love eatin kit-kats (my favorite candy bar) but I haven't had one in months bc they're just too sweet. I also stopped drinking pop/soda about a year ago and I can't even handle that anymore. also I've had a lot of cavities so I can't really eat sweets in good conscience unless I brush my teeth beforehand (and possibly after).

I think in a way it is kinda something that just happens as you get older.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 10, 2022)

When I went hiking/very very very slow stroll walking pace at a mountain trail, I found a blackberry bush IRL.... WHY ARE THEY SO MUCH BIGGER AT THE GROCERY STORE?? THESE ONES WERE LIKE 1/2 THE SIZE BUT SO CUTEEEEEEE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

i love the girls from the Sonic series so much lol


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2022)

I can’t believe I set the black level of my TV at the incorrect value for over a year. Now that it’s fixed the color saturation is finally normal and I can see more details.

Also I wonder if anyone will ever revive my Q&A thread…


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't know many adults who eat candy. Is that something that just happens as you get older?


I do eat it now and then like if I really crave it for some occasion, but I definitely don't go buy it everyday or stuff like I could do when I was younger.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 11, 2022)

I just watched a 10-minute video of someone playing a Swordplay Showdown stage (the 19th one) and getting a 70-hit combo. I feel inferior skill level-wise.


----------



## deana (Jun 11, 2022)

When British people talk about weight in terms of _stone(s)?_


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 11, 2022)

Given what has been happening these past few years I can't expect anything much to change going forward.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 11, 2022)

Still kinda bummed that the Restrictive Mode my dad set on my YouTube stops me from writing (or even viewing) comments. But now I'm wondering if I could still do that, what my comments would be like in all the Friday Night Funkin' / Tomodachi Life / Wii Sports / Poofesure videos I watched during the past one-and-a-half years.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 11, 2022)

i’d like to play accordion


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2022)

I wish I had the confidence to ask my friends to play multiplayer games with me.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

I had the coolest LARGE Nerf dsi case. Lost the pen to it tho.. and then the case..


----------



## skweegee (Jun 12, 2022)

Apparently TBT can see the future!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2022)

skweegee said:


> Apparently TBT can see the future!
> 
> View attachment 444094



Shhh, don't tell the others.  We must use this secret power to predict future events and make big money off of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

Eeeee almost done with comic #10 for Neopian Times


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

Naiad said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods


They were sent away from their homes due to the uncleanness and stayed in tents until their cycle passed.

* Depending on the era obviously


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> They were sent away from their homes due to the uncleanness and stayed in tents until their cycle passed.
> 
> * Depending on the era obviously


Yeah sadly. Isn't that still a practice like somewhere though.
-

Anyway, I really like drawing but filling all small areas that bucket doesn't is just


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

Woke up this morning and saw two broken colored pencils, I was confused then I looked in my sketchbook and see why. I was sketching something and I scribbled stuff out, but the lead thing was broken and I snapped it in half, likely due to frustration.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 12, 2022)

he is so cute nhfngfh?




(pic by @trainboy on twitter)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm watching a video about Wii Sports (Resort) CPU Miis and their nationalities (presented in Google Slides), and some of the remarks that the YouTuber made are pretty interesting, stuff like "Mia, she's pretty" and "Fumiko, oh man she's beautiful". And then he calls Yoko a totally inappropriate name that almost made me spit out my coffee. Like, I get she's pretty, but I'd never call her that.


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Gas is $6.70 now?!?


Whoa WHAT? If you don't mind me asking, where are you?


----------



## Merielle (Jun 12, 2022)

Nico Robin is honestly so dang cool.  like can I just be her when I grow up


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't know many adults who eat candy. Is that something that just happens as you get older?


I'd personally say so. I'm almost 30, and with every year is more distaste for super sweet stuff (especially sticky). I only get gummies, for example, when they're multi-vitamins, melatonin, or CBD/Delta-8.

Even with chocolates, I get less-sweet stuff. I used to love Snickers etc as a kid, but now my teeth are like "Dude, are you trying to kill me?"

I'll make exceptions here and there when the time is right, but it's few and far in between lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

Also I really wish grapefruit weren't such an universal ****-up with so many meds :c


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

Just found some new YouTubers, but I can't watch their videos yet 'cause I'm busy :[


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 12, 2022)

First time ever seeing it rain during the fishing tourney in the GC version.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 12, 2022)

I am
So wobbly on roller skates
Trying to learn how to do bubbles and o my gosh hello floor


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

I shouldn't even be allowed to write Tomodachi Life songs if I just alter every line to the most crude thing I can think of.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I shouldn't even be allowed to write Tomodachi Life songs if I just alter every line to the most crude thing I can think of.


my lyrics when the game first came out

##### i love the ######

i see your mother and i ####### with my ####@#!

and with your dad i #@!#@#!@ 

i will put worms in your teeth and in

your ##@!#


-real lines-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2022)

just thinking abt how hilarious it would be to have a bumper sticker on my car that says "my car uses she/her pronouns"


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 12, 2022)

I need to go clean my glasses but now I can't leave my bed because my obnoxious little brother dumped this powder stuff all over the floor and I can't stand the smell and I don't want more of it all over me


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 13, 2022)

Which plushy should I buy?!?!?!



Spoiler: CUTENESS


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Which plushy should I buy?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the two green ones, but I'm biased.  All three of them are incredibly cute though!   

If I had to pick one, I'd say the Splatoon/squid one.


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2022)

My first e-reader is coming in tomorrow and the wait is intense… I can’t wait to try e-books on it. If this doesn’t make me more motivated to read I don’t know what will.

Also I got one of my moms interested I’m trying SpyxFamily next week! She did spy work in her youth, so it’ll be interesting to see how she reacts.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 13, 2022)

I thought I'd never see the day, but I actually wrote an appropriate Tomodachi Life song for once.  It's called "Terrible Fate", sung by The Happy Mask Salesman. And if you couldn't tell, it's about Majora's Mask. XP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Which plushy should I buy?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg that junimo absolutely melts my heart


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 13, 2022)

found one of my older roblox avatars from a uear ago.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 13, 2022)

i glew up


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Which plushy should I buy?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a tough choice! I'd go for the one on the left.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

Need to lose ass weight for sure >.>


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 13, 2022)

Its amazing how some people blindly hate on a game based on someone's own opinion without playing it themselves. This seems to be happening a lot recently.


----------



## oak (Jun 13, 2022)

Why do I want that justin bieber themed fanny pack from tim hortons. I'm not really a fan of his but that corduroy fanny pack is calling my name..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

I wish I could find someone to visit in wild world so I can get nookingtons


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its amazing how some people blindly hate on a game based on someone's own opinion without playing it themselves. This seems to be happening a lot recently.


I’ve noticed that a lot for a while too. It’s okay to not be interested in a game that’s widely panned, but sometimes it’s better to go into games with an open mind. I think many decent, but divisive games get dismissed because the big Internet personalities dislike it.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 13, 2022)

I really want 4 more TBT so I have 199 and then I won't spend a single TBT thingy below 199 so I am always and forever available to buy an apple since I am the mayor of Appleton then why do I not own an apple collectable of all things I own cherries. Like seriously why do I own cherries and not an apple I'll tell you why because cherries are more common and are in stock ten at a time instead of like one at a time which make  zero sense and in fact I appreciate the rarity it makes for apples. I would think cherries are more rare in all honestly for instance can't an apple tree be grown everywhere? North, South, East, West seriously does it even matter? But you can't grow a cherry tree up North! And probably the East but who knows about that for sure.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2022

That wasn't even 1 TBT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> I really want 4 more TBT so I have 199 and then I won't spend a single TBT thingy below 199 so I am always and forever available to buy an apple since I am the mayor of Appleton then why do I not own an apple collectable of all things I own cherries. Like seriously why do I own cherries and not an apple I'll tell you why because cherries are more common and are in stock ten at a time instead of like one at a time which make  zero sense and in fact I appreciate the rarity it makes for apples. I would think cherries are more rare in all honestly for instance can't an apple tree be grown everywhere? North, South, East, West seriously does it even matter? But you can't grow a cherry tree up North! And probably the East but who knows about that for sure.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2022
> 
> That wasn't even 1 TBT


unfortunately posts in the basement forum don't earn tbt for you 
also if you go to the tbt marketplace and post a thread looking for an apple you'll likely find one pretty quickly ^^


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 13, 2022)

Me: *types "is poofesure" in the search bar*
Results: "is poofesure gay"
"is poofesure married"

Okay but seriously, who would even ask these questions


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

*15 years from now*

*boss comes over for dinner*

*my living room looks like this*:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

nothing tickles my fancy more than when companies like Amazon claim to give a **** about pride/lgbt lol


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2022)

I am literally just Victor from Code;Realize in real life. Aside from the curly hair and round glasses (I have straight hair and square glasses instead), we’re practically the same. I almost feel like I’m being called out every time I play that visual novel lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> nothing tickles my fancy more than when companies like Amazon claim to give a **** about pride/lgbt lol


Ikr, love this pinkwashing stuff *rolls eyes*
-

I should probably get one of those calorie counting apps or stuff but I wish there was something for just putting them in and not having to enter literally all of your body data lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2022)

I've been in this funk for about a week where I wake up at 7-8am, and then I go back to sleep for about 2 hours before I actually get up for the day. honestly as awful as I've been feeling lately idec that I've been sleeping so much lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)

My step-mom asked our Google Home to play music and it played a metal cover of Lucky K.K. and lo-fi Mario music 
Edit: It's now playing a violin cover of Song of Time + Song of Storms, I think it's playing music from my mix


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2022)

Skyrim or New Horizons

Idk which to play rn

I want to develop my new island so I can finally terraform and the real fun can begin, but I also want to do the DawnGuard quests (Skyrim)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)

I was looking through my sketchbook and found a page of some Mii faces I drew. Nick and Abby look okay, but the rest are really... Interesting. Elisa looks like a duck, Greg looks like Stewie Griffin, and I don't even know how to describe Matt. I can't stop laughing now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm still grateful I get along so well with all my 4 close friends despite us having virtually nothing to actually nothing in common
idk I guess we just mesh really well but sometimes I still feel left out that we aren't in any of the same fandoms
my friends and other acquaintances are all hyped for the new Jurassic World: Dominion movie and their all actively discussing it and I feel disappointed I can't participate because I'm not in the Jurassic park fandom and I know nothing about it
I still sometimes talk about ACNH to my friends even though I know they have no clue what the heck I'm talking about
I wonder if it's my fault that I have extremely few fandoms because I'm happy with the Pokemon, Minecraft and Nintendo fandoms I already have and I'm not interested in looking for more fandoms to be in or it's just my friends like all the popular fandoms people my age like like Harry Potter, Star Wars, Marvel, etc that I don't like all those popular fandoms everyone else does
I don't care about having the same interests as my peers because if we still all get along it doesn't matter but it just gives us less things to talk about

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My step-mom asked our Google Home to play music and it played a metal cover of Lucky K.K. and lo-fi Mario music
> Edit: It's now playing a violin cover of Song of Time + Song of Storms, I think it's playing music from my mix


Wait I'd actually love to listen to that LOLL


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait I'd actually love to listen to that LOLL







Since my step-mom was still listening to my mix, it played a remix of Revali's Theme and then-- unexpectedly-- a rap battle thing of Senpai and Monika from Friday Night Funkin'.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2022)

we had a torrential thunderstorm last night and now this 



ohio weather doesn't **** around


----------



## Franny (Jun 14, 2022)

My tattoo is peeling so much and it hasn't started itching yet but I dread it. I'm sure the itching will start soon because it's peeling SO MUCH. I feel like a lil reptile shedding my skin


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> we had a torrential thunderstorm last night and now this
> View attachment 444286
> ohio weather doesn't **** around


Kinda like how it was when I lived in Massachusetts, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)

Can't wait till school ends so I can have time to watch Poofesure and start watching Vinesauce's Tomodachi Life series.


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2022)

I’m going to break the old, cliché saying by mentioning how I judge books by their cover. Most old paperbacks have terrible ones. For whatever reason a lot of those covers have ugly stock photos and unappealing colors. They make the books in question look cheap.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 15, 2022)

I just realized that I haven’t been posting in a few days.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

My YouTube recommendations are starting to get random and strange.


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

Neb said:


> I’m going to break the old, cliché saying by mentioning how I judge books by their cover. Most old paperbacks have terrible ones. For whatever reason a lot of those covers have ugly stock photos and unappealing colors. They make the books in question look cheap.


I'd say be glad you don't work at my place, a lot of books from certain countries basically use stock photos or slap Princess Serenity and Cinderella on a non-comic/Disney book LOL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2022)

^ that sounds incredible lol


I really want to go hang out outside but it's only 2pm and it's already 90 degrees outside so like  I'd prob be better off inside


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ that sounds incredible lol
> 
> 
> I really want to go hang out outside but it's only 2pm and it's already 90 degrees outside so like  I'd prob be better off inside


Yeah, I think we have a book in Amharic/Tigrinya that is some regular random children's book with that cover. Gotta love Paint/WordArt stuff haha.

I'll take that heat off ya c:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

The Miis in Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown have gotten more aggressive, but so have I.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 15, 2022)

I always love it when I'm listening to the radio and this song unexpectedly comes on:


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

35% of people don’t know who Pelly is, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

Why are there metal covers of K.K. Metal


----------



## Flicky (Jun 15, 2022)

Why can I never draw my own OCs, but whenever I get a commission, I sail through it?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2022)

I am so bad at drawing which is why I avoid the museum thread.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

I was writing a list of Miis I disliked and I wrote: "Rachel, Helen, Lucia, Jessie, Takumi, Greg - A real ***** in Swordplay Showdown" I was angry that they were being nuisances to me


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2022)

Everyone's sleeping right now (except you, of course).


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Everyone's sleeping right now (except you, of course).



Nah, always at least a few people online, even if you can't see them.  I've tried to get down to being the only member showing as online without success.  It takes the right timing and really good odds to do so.  Even then, someone may log on to spoil it, lmao.

Also, what do you mean I'm not sleeping?  I'm writing this reply to you in my sleep.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 16, 2022)

I wonder if the reason the forum has been less active lately is because people are busy with summer vacation and stuff?

Whatever may be the reason I hope everyone's doing okay wherever they are, I miss seeing the forum bustling with activity with everyone happily doing their own thing each day


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 16, 2022)

Roll on Autumn!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)

if the actual super mario movie isn't exactly like this I will be so disappointed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x @Neb

I didn't find the tigrinya book today but here's "Alice in Wonderland" in Hindi language. And no it's not a Disney version or anything


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 16, 2022)

Really burned out on ACNH lately. I gotta find something else to play.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 16, 2022)

I ate some spicy habenaro chips and my mouth is ON FIRE 

Also low-key questioning why they added Wii Fit Trainer to Smash Bros. XD


----------



## Beanz (Jun 16, 2022)

i will be livid the day nintendo eventually decides to shut down the new leaf online servers or the 3ds servers. the news of the 3ds eshop shut down next year has me thinking about this. the only way i could possibly say goodbye to it is if new horizons or a new animal crossing got a proper online experience.


----------



## Neb (Jun 16, 2022)

I’m having an issue keeping up with an e-book I borrowed from the library. I can’t tell if it’s because of the book itself or the fact I’m not used to using e-readers yet.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 16, 2022)

Pokemon Go is weird....
Two of the nearby areas are literally a memorial park and a cemetery?!
WTF.

I just downloaded the app to see how it's like.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 16, 2022)

I drew Sakura from Wii Sports earlier, and I thought it was pretty good until I went back and looked at her official design, I actually drew a lot of things incorrectly.  And I found out that I've been mispronouncing her name as well.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 17, 2022)

Coffee, Tea, and Alcohol are bitter yet everyone drinks them.


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

Using computers for 15 years and video games for 12 years have completely calloused my fingers. Every day I wonder what they would look like if I never spent so much time on electronics. At least they make the curved pinky fingers I’ve had since birth stand out less.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 17, 2022)

did you know there is a pony voiced by weird al, sure there is nothing bad he's said-







	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2022





gay powers activate


----------



## Beanz (Jun 17, 2022)

i’ve always loved that little clock on top of the logo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Coffee, Tea, and Alcohol are bitter yet everyone drinks them.


"everyone"

me @ coffee and alcohol:


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2022)

Games give that space in your life where things are simple and have a flow for once. I am really happy my lifetime has video games in it. It keeps me sane. I guess without them I would probably have my nose in a book regardless if I like the book or not. And I suppose instead of having an interest in making games, I would have an interest in writing fiction books with pictures because art is fun when I actually have a purpose to make art.
Also green tea sounds really good right now so I think I may go make some now to have with my brunch.
And this world is nuts. I can't help but make a google now and then about the world affairs right now because the nations have gotten so tense this year in a way that it effects everyone.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

No idea why Frosted Flakes and NHL decided to partner up, it's like two different things


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Pokemon Go is weird....
> Two of the nearby areas are literally a memorial park and a cemetery?!
> WTF.
> 
> I just downloaded the app to see how it's like.


If you decide to keep playing, let me know.

Yep there are tons of weird stops, like "bird statue" that's basically a giant...male parts. LOL.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> No idea why Frosted Flakes and NHL decided to partner up, it's like two different things


it’s to promote, brands do this all the time. they’re probably thinking the same demographic who watches hockey probably eats cereal too. if a person sees their favorite sports team on a cereal box it grabs their attention and they’re more likely to buy it. it’s the same reason why acnh collaborated with puma.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 17, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Coffee, Tea, and Alcohol are bitter yet everyone drinks them.


I don't drink any of those


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I don't drink any of those



Same, I don't either, haha.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)

One of my friends drew and gifted me a picture of two of my characters being lovey-dovey. I think it came out pretty good!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

ONE OF MY ONLINE FRIENDS ASKED ME IF IT'S STILL SNOWING HERE IN CANADA, HONEY IT'S THE MIDDLE OF JUNE


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


There may not be snow in Canada in June, but it does in Arizona — in certain parts. I used to work at the Grand Canyon, and there was a snowstorm at the end of May. Nobody brought jackets or anything warm because of the misconception that it’s always warm in Arizona. Here’s the screenshot for proof that it was, indeed, the end of May and in Arizona when this was taken.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 17, 2022)

I think I’m going to leave TBT. I liked it here, especially to rant about stuff I didn’t want to talk about in RL. But I don’t really see a point in being active on here anymore. Maybe I’ll be back someday, and maybe I’ll still post sometimes. Thank you, and goodbye for now!


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 17, 2022)

I wish I wasn't a perfectionist in Animal Crossing. 
(The same with anything, especially writing)


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

Why are music videos on YouTube always 360p? They do know the audio quality is better when the resolution is higher, right?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2022)

is water wet?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2022)

VanitasFan20 (and I guess TurnipBell20) are both gone :<<<<<


also I haven't done any plastic canvas stuff in a while and I'm remembering now just how long this stuff takes to put together lol rip


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

I had this idea to draw all the Wii Sports champions, and then I realized that Matt is the champion of two sports (boxing and swordplay). Do I draw two different Matts, or do I draw one Matt with either his boxing or swordplay gear? Or do I somehow draw both? I can't decide.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I had this idea to draw all the Wii Sports champions, and then I realized that Matt is the champion of two sports (boxing and swordplay). Do I draw two different Matts, or do I draw one Matt with either his boxing or swordplay gear? Or do I somehow draw both? I can't decide.


Why not both? Do half on his right side and the other half on his left side?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2022)

Found out my niece loves farming in Minecraft... She's on my Stardew Valley game right now lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2022)

I was playing Mario Party 3 earlier and one of the mini games had instructions that mentioned "he or she" and without missing a beat I was like "bold of you to assume I use either of those pronouns, waluigi is a non-binary icon"


----------



## Neb (Jun 18, 2022)

I discovered that I can add more fonts to my e-reader. The default several fonts are fine, but this really opens things up. I'm tempted to try a pixel font just for fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2022)

earlier I couldn't go to sleep bc I was confused by the fact that some people seem to obsess over trans-men/trans-masc people who are feminine but once they start to do HRT suddenly no one cares abt them (which I think is super messed up) so as I was dozing off I suddenly got a drawing idea and I quickly drew it on my phone:





in case yall can't read my awful fingertip handwriting, basically if you're a trans guy and feminine? valid. but if you're a trans guy and masculine? also super valid and worthy of love <333

(also don't ask why I drew ponies lmao... been hanging around @/Shiny Shiny Engine too much )


----------



## Neb (Jun 18, 2022)

Okay I’m going to try the “do things out of bed until you’re sleepy” method instead of reading in bed. I’ve heard it’s a better way of going to sleep, so I’ll do it tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> VanitasFan20 (and I guess TurnipBell20) are both gone :<<<<<
> 
> 
> also I haven't done any plastic canvas stuff in a while and I'm remembering now just how long this stuff takes to put together lol rip


What noooooo 
-


Also the fact woke-ness people are moving to neopets cause they can like... go back to tumblr lmao.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 18, 2022)

Chick Little is an underrated movie

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> VanitasFan20 (and I guess TurnipBell20) are both gone :<<<<<
> 
> 
> also I haven't done any plastic canvas stuff in a while and I'm remembering now just how long this stuff takes to put together lol rip


It’s a shane.  The former was relatable ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm ready for the longest of cat naps.

(by which I mean I'm going to be asleep for awhile)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 18, 2022)

Stardew Valley is out of stock on the Nintendo eShop... could this day get any crappier! 

EDIT: Never mind I jumped the gun on that one.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

I just saw the strangest article online, and it's about Wii Sports CPU Miis. It's basically the writer ranking 20 CPU Miis based on how attractive they find them. Elisa was 20th (last), but... She's on the list, that's all I have to say. My question is why Greg and Silke were ranked so high up. 


Spoiler: The writer basically roasting Theo 💀


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 18, 2022)

Next month..... something that I have waited many years for will come in the mail.... *Its nothing actually important like family stuff lol its just some Splatoon Amiibos. AUGIAHUGHPAIDGHAIGHAPD IM SO EXCITED CALLIE CALLIE CALLIE CALLIE CALLIE CALLIE YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAFAUIFGDUAIGAUFGADOUFIGADF7ADBIF AYDGGGGGFP*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

Man so many good pokestops around certain places here, wish we could keep more than 20 gifts


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

I love how Poofesure will break his Wii Remote then proceed to complain about it not working


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 18, 2022)

Is it really immature or lazy to just want simplicity? Surely it is just the times we are in rather than those things... right?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

I've no idea what random plants and fishing equipment has to do with Tackey & Tsubasa, but sure lmao


----------



## Neb (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't particularly miss my childhood much, but I do miss when I didn't care about specs or resolution. I just played games and enjoyed them. To me games like Super Mario Galaxy 2 and Mario Kart 8 were mind blowing visually. I never would've guessed those games were 480p and 720p on their original consoles. Those games still look great, but the resolution distracts me now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2022)

Apparently, due to climate change, it's getting too hot to grow tomatoes here.  So get ready for things like ketchup, sriracha sauce, and other tomato products to be sparse, lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2022)

Venti said:


> Apparently, due to climate change, it's getting too hot to grow tomatoes here.  So get ready for things like ketchup, sriracha sauce, and other tomato products to be sparse, lol.


And then we have people who think climate change doesn't exist with others continuing to destroy the environment.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2022)

wish it didn't take 13 years to export a relatively short video lmao

edit: the video finished exporting and then the file was like ****ed up so I had to delete and re-export it


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 18, 2022)

I feel kinda special cuz I got to pet a few black cows tonight that never let anyone pet them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

I keep seeing these _things_ of people mixing two CPU Miis together and they're really bizarre. 


Spoiler: Greg-Nick












Spoiler: Abby-Ursala











Spoiler: Matt-Tyrone


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2022)

I was looking through all my photos I've uploaded to imgur, and I found this: 



https://imgur.com/a/GhmpGRf


What was the context of this?  what challenge was this for? Why did I hide behind a curtain I'm such a dork lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2022)

Just a thank you to the staff for making this event not requiring you to have New Horizons. I got nervous seeing the title but I’m happy I can still participate. I can’t wait to see all of the entries/drawings!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

Lowkey wish I'd bought that army jacket just to write "make love not war" on the back lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2022)

I wonder how this event is gonna go since activity on the forum is still kinda slowish


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 19, 2022)

*THIS NEW EVENT IS ADORABLE I AM MAKING A SUPER ADORABLE VILLAGER AS WE SPEAK*


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 19, 2022)

How is it Monday again tomorrow and that it’s the Summer Solstice on Tuesday? The weeks are flying by at an alarming rate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2022)

lol I overloaded one of the breaker switches for our kitchen whoops


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2022)

my sense of humor is unparalleled


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 19, 2022)

R.I.P 79 TBT that was suppose to be for my popsicle but I really wanted this father's day carnation lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 19, 2022)

I made bracelets with my best friend today, and she made me one with red beads and the letter B in the middle. The reason she chose those beads is because B is the first letter of my crush's name and their favorite color is red. If anyone asks what the B stands for, I'm gonna say it's Beef Boss. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> If anyone asks what the B stands for, I'm gonna say it's Beef Boss. XD


I KNEW IT ALL ALONG


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538574399275683841
Whenever I'm stressed, I end up wasting time on memes that normally aren't remotely funny. Being stressed makes everything 10000x funnier.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

ali.di.magix said:


> I was looking through all my photos I've uploaded to imgur, and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully you clarified it was a curtain. I just assumed you were being attacked by an anaconda...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

my current grunge playlist is an hour and 47 minutes long (107 min) but a CD can only hold up to 80 minutes so I have to decide which ones to take off :<


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)

I can't participate in the event, actually, because of my non-existent drawing skills (becomes even more difficult when I have to draw something with nothing to go off of, aka make it up).

I'll support everyone who does enter though.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 20, 2022)

quihuihruqiriuhrhrehqerhjq
I didn't notice the balloons came into the store
okay what color should I get, red, blue or green?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> quihuihruqiriuhrhrehqerhjq
> I didn't notice the balloons came into the store
> okay what color should I get, red, blue or green?


I think you should get the green balloon!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Lowkey wish I'd bought that army jacket just to write "make love not war" on the back lol


Update. The second hand store still had it today so grabbed it. Defo gonna pimp it 60s hippie/mod style haha.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2022



BrokenSanity said:


> quihuihruqiriuhrhrehqerhjq
> I didn't notice the balloons came into the store
> okay what color should I get, red, blue or green?


Lowkey wish they'd do "red gold and green" lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I think I’m going to leave TBT. I liked it here, especially to rant about stuff I didn’t want to talk about in RL. But I don’t really see a point in being active on here anymore. Maybe I’ll be back someday, and maybe I’ll still post sometimes. Thank you, and goodbye for now!



I don't know about everyone else, but I'll definitely miss you. Anyway, I wouldn't blame you for wanting to leave (I know I've certainly felt like doing the same in the past, and sometimes actually still do). The good thing is that you can always return if you decide to do so. 

Take care!


----------



## smudge.e (Jun 20, 2022)

Being 26 I feel a lot of pressure to have children. But right now I don’t want to, I am happy with my fiancé and our two cats. But then I feel like I’m not adult enough, like I’m immature? Idk I have a lot of anxiety trying to adult and fit into being this age. It’s scary…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

why are there so many DK courses in mario kart wii lmao

also went on CSP to work on my drawing for the event and I accidentally titled the drawing "celebrating dibersity villager" so I thought for a second that it said "celebrating obesity"


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my current grunge playlist is an hour and 47 minutes long (107 min) but a CD can only hold up to 80 minutes so I have to decide which ones to take off :<



If you don't mind telling, what are some bands/songs on this Grunge playlist?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2022)

This grocery store advertised "QUEEN OLIVES" but I read it as "QUEER OLIVES"

Well, Pride Month


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> If you don't mind telling, what are some bands/songs on this Grunge playlist?


honestly I'm not technically grunge at all so I'm basically a noob  I've got mostly Alice in Chains and Foo Fighters on there, a few Pearl Jam and some others. I just really enjoy the music, it's like metal but not as energetic or fast paced. just a vibe.

one of my favorite songs on the playlist is "Would?"


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> honestly I'm not technically grunge at all so I'm basically a noob  I've got mostly Alice in Chains and Foo Fighters on there, a few Pearl Jam and some others. I just really enjoy the music, it's like metal but not as energetic or fast paced. just a vibe.
> 
> one of my favorite songs on the playlist is "Would?"



That's alright. I personally love Metal (in all of its forms) more than Grunge, but that style is also enjoyable in its own ways. And yes, Grunge does take some influence from Metal (particularly the slower and "downtuned" kinds, such as Doom/Sludge Metal. It depends on each band though, as some also happen to be influenced more by Punk).

_Dirt _is certainly my favourite Grunge album of all-time and "Would?" is one of the best tracks from it!

Since we're posting our personal favourites, here's this classic from 1991:


----------



## oak (Jun 20, 2022)

I wish there was a yellow balloon collectable. I'll probably buy the orange one instead.


----------



## skweegee (Jun 20, 2022)

The views on this trip so far are amazing. The train is currently riding along the beach so you get a great view of the ocean on one side and the mountains on the other. It's unfortunate that my room happens to be on the wrong side of the train for ocean views, but at least the observation car isn't that full at the moment so I could get a seat there.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> honestly I'm not technically grunge at all so I'm basically a noob  I've got mostly Alice in Chains and Foo Fighters on there, a few Pearl Jam and some others. I just really enjoy the music, it's like metal but not as energetic or fast paced. just a vibe.
> 
> one of my favorite songs on the playlist is "Would?"


Omg someone else who listens to Alice in Chains and Pearl Jam


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 20, 2022)

Woohoo! My 800th post


----------



## oak (Jun 20, 2022)

Gently microwaving m&m's is a really great idea, y'all should try it


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 20, 2022)

Thinking about my childhood, if it wasn't for roblox i'd still be pretty lonely today.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 20, 2022)

i honestly don’t know how people wear those big hoop earrings. i’d be scared that they’ll catch onto something by accident and rip through my earlobe.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 20, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i honestly don’t know how people wear those big hoop earrings. i’d be scared that they’ll catch onto something by accident and rip through my earlobe.


I let my drawstring bag get caught on a bunch of things. I can only imagine hoop earrings, lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

I hand washed my new fennec fox plush as well as my dog's puppy plush, they're hang drying right now and tomorrow hopefully they're at least mostly dry and not completely deformed lol


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 20, 2022)

Why are the characters from those 'inspirational' YouTube videos so one dimensional.

At least to me they are.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Why are the characters from those 'inspirational' YouTube videos so one dimensional.


because they just are 


I was shuffling my liked list on Spotify and a Duran Duran song came up and I immediately asked myself "I wonder if Reagan liked Duran Duran?" did a google search and I got no results on the matter, and since Reagan passed away in 2003 ig I'll never get to know the answer lmao.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 21, 2022)

I took some music taste/personality quiz I randomly found (just for fun), and I can't really say I disagree with the result, ha ha.



Spoiler


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2022)

It is 2 A.M. and I am wide awake. What’s worse is I have to wake up around 8 tomorrow. Oof.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 21, 2022)

Why do people continuously leave me on "read" or "seen" when the conversation in question has yet to run it's course?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm so tired of eating lol. everyday when I start to feel hungry I think "oh lord not this again".


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Who do people continuously leave me on "read" or "seen" when the conversation in question has yet to run it's course?


This, and when they take half a day to actually respond but you can tell they could've done it quicker*roll eyes*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2022)

I have like at least one more idea for a new trans character, maybe two omg. solidarity is real here


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 21, 2022)

I miss going for random bike rides.

But lately legs have been acting up lately so that not the best idea. Also it's HOT outside. And my job takes most of my time.


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2022)

I finished season 1 of Invincible and now I’m ready for more. Normally I’m not even into superhero stuff. The show was so good that even I liked it. The second season can’t come sooner.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 21, 2022)

him <3







i love muffinshires depiction of shining so much ghfngh


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 21, 2022)

I feel like the standards for modern humor have dropped so much to the point that literally anything is funny, like a waffle falling. I'm laughing at Vinesauce's Tomodachi Life song "Operation Robodachi Fist" (which is basically just spamming characters and the word 'fist' added occasionally), and I'm chastising myself because I feel like there's better humor quality elsewhere. It doesn't make much sense, but bear with me.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 21, 2022)

addicted to reading mlp comics


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so tired of eating lol. everyday when I start to feel hungry I think "oh lord not this again".


11 hours later, this is still very much a real thing. I've barely eaten all day and I know I need to eat this evening so I can take my antidepressant but I really just don't want to :,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 21, 2022)

just read aero-replies (mlp comic), really sucks that it ends abruptly.
not me waiting 2 years for an update


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 21, 2022)

I’m standing in line at a gas station to get food and some homeless man walks up to me. He taps me on the shoulder and says “Hey kid, check out my music.” as if he thinks I’m 16. He gave me this card and told me to look him up. I don’t think so.

He also gave this card to the only other young looking (who looked to be a minor) person there. Creepy.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m standing in line at a gas station to get food and some homeless man walks up to me. He taps me on the shoulder and says “Hey kid, check out my music.” as if he thinks I’m 16. He gave me this card and told me to look him up. I don’t think so.
> 
> He also gave this card to the only other young looking (who looked to be a minor) person there. Creepy.
> 
> View attachment 445128


Okay that's kind of disturbing...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Okay that's kind of disturbing...


Right? And the guy in the photo is him, according to him, at least. It does look like the guy. 

Also, I love reading all of those entries to the Celebrating Diversity event. I saw the one from last year and was sad that I was too late to participate in it. I’m glad it came back.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 22, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m standing in line at a gas station to get food and some homeless man walks up to me. He taps me on the shoulder and says “Hey kid, check out my music.” as if he thinks I’m 16. He gave me this card and told me to look him up. I don’t think so.
> 
> He also gave this card to the only other young looking (who looked to be a minor) person there. Creepy.
> 
> View attachment 445128



Karl Marx walked up to you and told you to check out his music? Far out, man.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 22, 2022)

i laughed at this for too long


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2022)

Need to get some more older Johnny's Entertainment stuff, man.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2022)

just think about this: i will be legally allowed to order myself a pillow pet next year without my parents permission, that surely must be the peak of adulthood.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

I will NOT stop playing Tomodachi Life until these relationships become a thing on Triforce Island. 

♡ K.K. Slider and Isabelle
♡ Toon Link and Toon Zelda
♡ Beef Boss and Abby
♡ Eva and Tyrone


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 22, 2022)

Posting because I want to see the new cherry in my lineup


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 22, 2022)

Beanz said:


> just think about this: i will be legally allowed to order myself a pillow pet next year without my parents permission, that surely must be the peak of adulthood.






thomas pillow pet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2022)

in case anyone was interested in seeing my toy VW collection, I moved them to a new spot in my room so they're all nice and dusted and orderly


----------



## Loriii (Jun 22, 2022)

Been thinking of doing or going back into something I used to do before. But I'm not sure yet. We'll see.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 22, 2022)

why did i put jam on my bagel this morning when i had cream cheese in da fridge


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2022)

should i buy population growing?  i have a backwards compatible wii and i've always wanted to play it but the game will cost 54 dollars plus another 12 bc of the gamecube controller.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 22, 2022)

Beanz said:


> should i buy population growing?  i have a backwards compatible wii and i've always wanted to play it but the game will cost 54 dollars plus another 12 bc of the gamecube controller.


You should if it looks interesting! Just keep a look out for a good deal! You will eventually find one! If you dont like mean villagers then.... dont play it. I hate how mean the villagers are but the game is fun to play and I still play all of my AC games so yeah! try it if you can!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 22, 2022)

wish i have the powers of staying up and never have to sleep


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 22, 2022)

take a lyra


----------



## Merielle (Jun 22, 2022)

what am I going to do with three boxes of artificial flowers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> in case anyone was interested in seeing my toy VW collection, I moved them to a new spot in my room so they're all nice and dusted and orderly


*Breaks down the door*

I _need_ to see it, like now lol.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 22, 2022)

my brain at 9 am


----------



## Neb (Jun 22, 2022)

Working at the library makes it very easy to get reading time in. I made way more progress in a book than I thought today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2022)

my dog was tryna chew on a crushed 2 liter bottle so I took it and I shook it at him saying DASISTKEINSPIELZEUG and he just looked at me like "k gotdang bro " it was great


(also that's a German phrase meaning "that's not a toy" I always say that when he's trying to play w something besides his toys lol)


edit: also also my kitten ate an ant earlier so that was wild


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2022)

you know what i need to get me one of these things:



imagine online gaming with your friends and all they have is terrible laptops and uncomfortable chairs but you have THAT ^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I will NOT stop playing Tomodachi Life until these relationships become a thing on Triforce Island.
> 
> ♡ K.K. Slider and Isabelle
> ♡ Toon Link and Toon Zelda
> ...



You just reminded me that I did that first one!


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> wish i have the powers of staying up and never have to sleep


Agreed. I can stay up late, but I wish I didn’t have to sleep. It’d be so nice to have extra time for productivity or entertainment.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm not certain if I was aware before that Edgar Allan Poe was born in January.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 23, 2022)

Neb said:


> Agreed. I can stay up late, but I wish I didn’t have to sleep. It’d be so nice to have extra time for productivity or entertainment.


longest time i stayed up was from 6 30 am all way to 5 am playing halo with my brother and Terraria. And i never took a nap to store rest of the energy i used. Lovely


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 23, 2022)

i found this site that allows you to mash up songs! so i got 2 of my fav songs, it sounds pretty good!






(rave.dj if ur wondering)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)

so apparently 10 years ago today I made my profile pic on Facebook a golden paratroopa lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 23, 2022)

I just realized that I can connect to Wiimifi on my Wii U without hacking... why did no one tell me?!?!??!? I would try it out but I have no close friends that have City Folk sooo  but atleast its cool that I can do that! I probably wont every use it but nice to know it exists just like on the DS you connect to the DNS thingmaboby so yeh ;'p


----------



## Merielle (Jun 23, 2022)

I was looking up an otome I used to play and, uh...



Unless things have _really_ changed since I quit, I don't think you've got the genre right, Google.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 23, 2022)

Go away sunshine, I want to see some rain instead... oh and take the heat and humidity with you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> i found this site that allows you to mash up songs! so i got 2 of my fav songs, it sounds pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Atsuover? Have you heard her song "Good Enough"? I think it's really good!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2022)

I was doing some errands when all of a sudden the line "_you horrible, hate-filled man!_" pops into my mind and I start giggling. I can't remember what this is from or what the context was, but it's probably from some cartoon (_Ren & Stimpy_?).


----------



## oak (Jun 23, 2022)

I have my high school reunion tomorrow and I'm excited but also nervous cause this guy who was such a bully to our friend group will be there. He became a cop which I literally burst out laughing when I heard cause it fits him perfectly.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2022)

Gotta admire Nick's dedication to his art:









						Outsider artist: why Nick Blinko compromises his sanity to create
					

Self-taught, Nick Blinko is an ‘outsider artist’, creating work out of compulsion rather than any career aspirations. But to do so, […]




					inews.co.uk


----------



## skweegee (Jun 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I was doing some errands when all of a sudden the line "_you horrible, hate-filled man!_" pops into my mind and I start giggling. I can't remember what this is from or what the context was, but it's probably from some cartoon (_Ren & Stimpy_?).


That would be Simpsons! Ned says that to Moe when he loses his temper in the hurricane episode ("You ugly hate-filled man!"), to which Moe responds "Hey, I may be ugly and hate-filled, but I'm not... uh, what was that third thing you said?"

I may have watched way too many Simpsons clips in recent times.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm literally at a loss of words, this guy's a pro.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2022)

skweegee said:


> That would be Simpsons! Ned says that to Moe when he loses his temper in the hurricane episode ("You ugly hate-filled man!"), to which Moe responds "Hey, I may be ugly and hate-filled, but I'm not... uh, what was that third thing you said?"
> 
> I may have watched way too many Simpsons clips in recent times.



_The Simpsons _was actually my second guess! Oh, so it was "ugly" and not "horrible" (I guess I partially forgot the line, he he). That's such a funny scene XD

I don't watch TV anymore, but when I did, I used to always love watching the reruns (specifically the ones of episodes from like 1990-2003. I don't care much for all the newer ones) and they didn't ever really get old for me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

I kinda wanna play Wii Sports Resort, but I'm not sure if my Wii Remote still works. After being thrown at the wall and smacked on furniture at least a hundred times, I'd be surprised if it still did.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 23, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> You know Atsuover? Have you heard her song "Good Enough"? I think it's really good!


this is a mash up of good enough and ms mediocre....

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2022



Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I was doing some errands when all of a sudden the line "_you horrible, hate-filled man!_" pops into my mind and I start giggling. I can't remember what this is from or what the context was, but it's probably from some cartoon (_Ren & Stimpy_?).


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I just realized that I can connect to Wiimifi on my Wii U without hacking... why did no one tell me?!?!??!? I would try it out but I have no close friends that have City Folk sooo  but atleast its cool that I can do that! I probably wont every use it but nice to know it exists just like on the DS you connect to the DNS thingmaboby so yeh ;'p


That reminds me of the time my Wii broke and I had Homebrew installed. I sent it to Nintendo thinking they’d delete the software, but it came back to me still installed? I was both confused and relieved. I just assumed it slipped their mind.


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2022)

Merielle said:


> I was looking up an otome I used to play and, uh...
> View attachment 445282
> Unless things have _really_ changed since I quit, I don't think you've got the genre right, Google.


Well it is a type of survival if you look at it a certain way…


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

I was listening to a custom Rhythm Heaven remix of Camel by Camel, and my brother walks by when Ankha says "whoa, you go, big guy" and gives me a weird look. I can see why.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I just realized that I can connect to Wiimifi on my Wii U without hacking... why did no one tell me?!?!??!? I would try it out but I have no close friends that have City Folk sooo  but atleast its cool that I can do that! I probably wont every use it but nice to know it exists just like on the DS you connect to the DNS thingmaboby so yeh ;'p


you’re lucky.. i want to connect to it on my 2ds for wild world but of course i can’t because my internet connection is new, and for some reason it doesn’t like my phone’s hotspot. i mean, i can always hack but i really don’t want to because there’s a possibility i could break my system and i heard that homebrew has a functionality where you can pirate games, i really don’t want to deal with that.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 23, 2022)

Beanz said:


> you’re lucky.. i want to connect to it on my 2ds for wild world but of course i can’t because my internet connection is new, and for some reason it doesn’t like my phone’s hotspot. i mean, i can always hack but i really don’t want to because there’s a possibility i could break my system and i heard that homebrew has a functionality where you can pirate games, i really don’t want to deal with that.


SAME! I have never and never want to hack because its so much trouble and seems morally wrong to me and I dont want to be in jail.... Its cool though that I dont have to hack! I wish it was easier on all systems.... WHY CANT THE SERVERS JUST STILL BE HERE YALL GOT LIKE A TRILLION DOLLAR COMPANY AND A HUGE FANBASE????????????


----------



## oak (Jun 23, 2022)

I went to walmart looking for rainbow themed balloons and banners for my anniversary next week & they didn't even have any. Give me the gay balloons walmart.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> SAME! I have never and never want to hack because its so much trouble and seems morally wrong to me and I dont want to be in jail.... Its cool though that I dont have to hack! I wish it was easier on all systems.... WHY CANT THE SERVERS JUST STILL BE HERE YALL GOT LIKE A TRILLION DOLLAR COMPANY AND A HUGE FANBASE????????????


it’s because there’s really no use in paying to host a server for a game that only a few people play now. most people went from wild world to city folk to new leaf to new horizons but i believe that nintendo left wild world’s server open for 9 years after it came out. im going to be sad when they close new leaf’s servers but hopefully someone will create something like wiimmfi that supports newer internet connections.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)

i wonder how many Dua Lipa soungs are out there that I haven't heard but would absolutely love lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

I thought I broke my Wii Remote because it kept disconnecting but the game didn't pause like it should've. Turns out the batteries were just dead.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 23, 2022)

i just started she-ra on netflix and i am obsessed


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm excited I'm finally re-doing my island
so much work to do though


----------



## Merielle (Jun 24, 2022)

Neb said:


> Well it is a type of survival if you look at it a certain way…


I think fans of Don't Starve would be sorely disappointed


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)

I spent the last hour or so reading through everyone's diversity entries in full (I only glanced through them earlier this week because of work, but now I've read each one in full), and I absolutely loved reading them!  Everyone here is so unique in their own ways.


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

I feel like every gaming podcast I have listened to contains the most surface level conversations I’ve ever heard. Very rarely do obscure games or gaming info ever get brought up. I was genuinely surprised when a gaming podcast I listened to today referenced The Outer Wilds and AI: The Somnium Files in the same episode. I never thought two semi-obscure games would ever get mentioned on something like that.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

Neb said:


> I feel like every gaming podcast I have listened to contains the most surface level conversations I’ve ever heard. Very rarely do obscure games or gaming info ever get brought up. I was genuinely surprised when a gaming podcast I listened to today referenced The Outer Wilds and AI: The Somnium Files in the same episode. I never thought two semi-obscure games would ever get mentioned on something like that.



I am blown away by The Outer Worlds, is that what or mean?
The company it's associated with is good to say the least. But I was so happy to see a game somewhat comparable to fall-out for the Switch


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 24, 2022)

I hate sleep. I want a cure for sleep.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

I made an entire list of Wii Sports Resort stamps, only to realize that I only did 21 out of 100 of 'em. That's 21% completion, this is gonna take a while.  It doesn't help that I'm going for the harder stamps (Like 'Untouchable' from Swordplay Showdown and 'Table Titan' from Table Tennis Match) because those are the last stamps needed for those modes. I should really go for the ones with no stamps completed, like Archery and Golf.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 24, 2022)

i just want this online class to be over so i can sit around and do nothing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 24, 2022)

dalle mini is fun, the other ones are fine


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

If there's one thing I like about Switch Sports, it's that the CPUs share the same names as the ones in Wii Sports. Neat throwback.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

One of my favorite hockey YouTubers is going live for Game 5 tonight.  I will be there.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 24, 2022)

swear on god i just heard my tulpa, in a room, all doors closed, pc updating, home alone, i hear a voice that is rd-ish? idk man i might be going insane too who knows


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

I realized that I've been mispronouncing a lot of the names of Wii Sports CPU Miis, most notably:

-Keiko (_ky-koh_ when it's _keh-ee-koh_)
-Sakura (_suh-keer-uh_ when it's _sah-koo-rah_)
-Misaki (_my-saw-kee_ when it's _mee-sah-kee_)

I'm bad at a lot of things, and pronounciation is one of them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I realized that I've been mispronouncing a lot of the names of Wii Sports CPU Miis, most notably:
> 
> -Keiko (_ky-koh_ when it's _keh-ee-koh_)
> -Sakura (_suh-keer-uh_ when it's _sah-koo-rah_)
> ...


I always knew the correct pronunciation of Misaki but I think "my-sock-ee" is funnier lmaooo

oh and don't forget "sai-oh-bahn"!! Siobhan is actually pronounced "sha-vauhn" but poofesure's pronunciation is 29384293x better


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I always knew the correct pronunciation of Misaki but I think "my-sock-ee" is funnier lmaooo
> 
> oh and don't forget "sai-oh-bahn"!! Siobhan is actually pronounced "sha-vauhn" but poofesure's pronunciation is 29384293x better


Totally agree, friend. Unsurprisingly, I got most of my CPU Mii name pronounciations from Poofesure.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh and don't forget "sai-oh-bahn"!! Siobhan is actually pronounced "sha-vauhn" but poofesure's pronunciation is 29384293x better


To be fair, I used to pronounce it like that but I quickly learned it was wrong.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Kinda wish I had the European version of Tomodachi Life. I like the voices on that version more, especially in the songs.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 24, 2022)

tulpa is speaking in very basic words...im so proud of her...



by that i mean she spoke a couple strung together vaguely related words to form a sentence but still.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 24, 2022)

Finally finished my 2 weeks notice and quit the job I complained about on here constantly. Mixed feelings of relief and sadness leaving my coworkers. Time to take a nice mental break before getting back out there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm not a fan of Billie Eillish's music but I saw a video where someone asked her what highlter she uses and she just said "natural glow *****" and I felt that in the bottom of my soul lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 25, 2022)

haha yes


----------



## Beanz (Jun 25, 2022)

i can’t believe that some people keep roaches as pets on reddit


----------



## skweegee (Jun 25, 2022)

I can't remember the last time I managed to get a full night of uninterrupted sleep. Managed to do so for the first time in who knows how long last night, that was quite nice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2022)

highkey want to buy a copy of mario party 3, I would like to be able to play it on the original hardware. too bad older games are ungodly expensive now lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

I wanna change my avatar, but I don't know whether to choose my look-alike or Beef Boss.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 25, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


I’m really feeling the Beef Boss one. 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2022

I just tried this new flavor of Mountain Dew called Mango Gem. It’s basically a carbon copy of Baja Punch from last year. Honestly, it tastes the same. I can definitely taste the mango, but that just shows that the Baja Punch had some mango flavor in it, as well. I do like it, so there’s that.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 25, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I wanna change my avatar, but I don't know whether to choose my look-alike or Beef Boss.
> 
> View attachment 445442
> View attachment 445443


B E E F B O S S


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 25, 2022)

Need to wait 4 minutes until I bid on an Ebay auction for Sonic Generations 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2022

I won it!!!! Sonic Generations for $14.49 shipping included! That was thrilling


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 25, 2022)

ty deviant art for recomending me rainbow dash art, and only rainbow dash art. very cool


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

Literally logged into Animal Jam and witnessed a scam. Times haven't changed much, eh?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 25, 2022)

i love this


----------



## Beanz (Jun 25, 2022)

the forbidden black bean salsa


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 25, 2022)

free her 
#freepinkie


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

If I buy a copy of Tomodachi Life but it was the Euopean version, would it still work with my 3DS or not?  I'm assuming it's region-locked, but I kinda hope it isn't 'cause I'm already bored of the American version.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 25, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> If I buy a copy of Tomodachi Life but it was the Euopean version, would it still work with my 3DS or not?  I'm assuming it's region-locked, but I kinda hope it isn't 'cause I'm already bored of the American version.


I'm pretty sure it's region-locked


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 25, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> If I buy a copy of Tomodachi Life but it was the Euopean version, would it still work with my 3DS or not?  I'm assuming it's region-locked, but I kinda hope it isn't 'cause I'm already bored of the American version.


you can always region unlock it!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

I was looking through the Tomodachi Life Wiki (specifically the article about the speech bubble dialogue) and came across this gem:




I'm also listening to Tomodachi Life OST's and this auto-played. It's honestly kinda funny. XD


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 25, 2022)

I kind of want to get back into playing HHD all the time because it has such a special place in my heart and I remember picking up the bundle with the NFC reader, free amiibo card, and game waaaay back when I was smol and I really wanna start playing it again. Its also super relaxing and just.... an overall bestie. i love HHP but it will never replace HHD for me even though its like SUCH A QUEEN. Especially the soundtrack of HHD.... it slays harder than ACNL which is a huge compliment from me lol. I was actually pretty close to getting EVERY VILLAGER a home... I also have around 3/4's of the series 1 - 4 sets soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2022)

I need to go to sleep now, but Lulu wandered in here, and I wasn't about to close my door on her.  I feel bad that she doesn't have much time left as a kitty.  Just for a bit she can stay in here.  ;_;


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 26, 2022)

i love gif pfps.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

Ah yes, a metal cover of Camel by Camel first thing in the morning. That should wake me up, no coffee needed.

Edit: I was listening to Tomodachi Life OSTs and_ this _auto-played (right after a music-box video, no less). Now I'm definitely awake. XD


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 26, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Ah yes, a metal cover of Camel by Camel first thing in the morning. That should wake me up, no coffee needed.
> 
> Edit: I was listening to Tomodachi Life OSTs and_ this _auto-played (right after a music-box video, no less). Now I'm definitely awake. XD


ok that slaps


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 26, 2022)

Kirby & The Rainbow Curse Supremacy. Please play it if you have a Wii U  Thank You. 
ITS ONE OF THE BEST WII U GAMES EVER NO ONE CAN TELL ME THAT ITS NOT THE CUTEST THING TO GRACE THE WII U.... Actually Wooly World and K&TRC is 2nd Wooly World Supremacy


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

The speech bubble dialogue just keeps getting better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2022)

nothing makes me happier than those meme where it says something like "me v other girls" and then someone draws them as a couple lol

like this one right here I just


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

This specific confession dialogue caught me completely off-guard.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 26, 2022)

my back is so stiff I need to go to a chiropractor already but I’m not sure what’s keeping me from going lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

The bane of my existence in Tomodachi Life:


----------



## duckvely (Jun 26, 2022)

going to meet 3 of my favorite kpop idols later and i am so nervous


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

If Greg isn't at least a PRO in Table Tennis, I'm gonna be very flabbergasted. Why else would he, of all Miis, be the host of Return Challenge?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2022)

I am convinced that at least 70% of the budget for the new Mario Strikers game went solely to animation lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 26, 2022)

My idiotic brain still can't tell the difference between the blue balloon and the light blue balloon collectiable


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 27, 2022)

Check your stereo: Florida law cracks down on loud drivers
					

Officials are going to start ticketing drivers that play their music 'too loud' starting July 1.




					www.wpbf.com
				




We desperately need a similar rule here where I currently live in. Too many [REDACTED] constantly blasting their music with their [ALSO REDACTED] speakers, and it gets annoying.

Also, this place is really dead tonight.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 27, 2022)

I regret not improving my drawing skills


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 27, 2022)

Alright, I gotta get out of here.


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2022)

Nothing beats getting so hooked on a visual novel that it eats up a lot of my time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2022)

@/hestu hasn't been active since the end of April, hope she's doing okay

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2022

also tfw you get misgendered so much that when someone says your actual preferred pronouns it throws you off guard lmao


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

I waited too long for one of my Miis to say this XD




(And if you couldn't tell, it's a Zelda reference.)

I'm also thinking of changing my avatar to this.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 27, 2022)

This is just something dumb I have been thinking about! I always know about how many games get ported to switch and thats great and all but I sometimes get confused when people get super excited about it?? But you know thats all fine because people can enjoy them for the first time but what actually confuses me is how all the people that say that they hate the wii u or that it was trash or just go along with the crowd and say its bad when literally all they ask for is ports of Wii U games or ports of ports on the Wii U. Its confuzzling. Everyone's always asking for the games and even after 90% is on the switch people still say "Xenoblade X! Twilight Princess HD! Windwaker HD! Pushmo!" and I think to myself like.... Why do you complain so so so much about how "trash" the Wii U is when all of your switch games are Wii U games and all the games you want to go to the switch are Wii U games.... Just.. idk get a wii u instead if you only ever play the games on them. It feels like people just say the Wii U is bad because everyone else does. It has great games and is byfar to me a much better system then switch but at the same time it took Wii U quite a long time to get really good games but by then most everyone kinda stopped caring other than child me who was living playing Splatoon amiibo festival Pokken Tournament and Mario Kart. I also loved like every game on the Wii U but like you know its not that hard to please a 3 - 11 year old for like 8 years.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> -snip-


I honestly don't see why the Wii U is so hated. I don't have one, but it seems like it's a good console.
One time I asked my dad if I can have a Wii U, and he asks me why. I tell him about the games I want to play that's exclusive so that console; Wii Party U, Wii Sports Club, Wind Waker HD (the one Zelda game I _really_ want to play), etc. And he replied with: "But why? They'll probably be ported to the Switch." Excuse me??
Yeah, the Switch is cool, but my biggest gripe is that the games are so pricey. I spent almost $100 (Canadian) on AC:NH, and it's one of the few Switch games I play, the others being Breath of the Wild and Link's Awakening. Nowadays I use my Wii and 3DS a lot, so my Switch Lite is practically obsolete. And I'm not even gonna mention the NSO...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I honestly don't see why the Wii U is so hated. I don't have one, but it seems like it's a good console.
> One time I asked my dad if I can have a Wii U, and he asks me why. I tell him about the games I want to play that's exclusive so that console; Wii Party U, Wii Sports Club, Wind Waker HD (the one Zelda game I _really_ want to play), etc. And he replied with: "But why? They'll probably be ported to the Switch." Excuse me??
> Yeah, the Switch is cool, but my biggest gripe is that the games are so pricey. I spent almost $100 (Canadian) on AC:NH, and it's one of the few Switch games I play, the others being Breath of the Wild and Link's Awakening. Nowadays I use my Wii and 3DS a lot, so my Switch Lite is practically obsolete. And I'm not even gonna mention the NSO...


Yeah Switch Online is such a cash grab...... Links Awakening is soo cute! I LOVE my Wii U and always will since I have loved it when I got it as a little child but I STILL LOVE IT. My switch is only used for 4 games and thats really the only games I play frequently, its a great concept though. I do love what they did with Pikmin 3 DX. I will always like the Wii U one better because I love the touch controls but it has a surprisingly good control scheme on switch and the extras they added ARE JUST PURE perfection. I feel like if the Wii U had a better launch lineup and released the good games faster it would have been INSANELY good. Something I never knew about when I was little until recently was the whole Club Nintendo thing. I saw the ads in my game boxes all the time but it never clicked.... I COULD HAVE GOTTEN LIKE 1 TRILLION DIFFERENT THINGS WITH HOW MANY GAMES I HAVE FOR WII U AND 3DS Also Nintendo Selects needs to come to switch because switch games are trashy, unfinished, and overpriced. Some of them are tons of fun though! Some are not horrible but seriously they are OVERPRICED.  Sadly though we never got a lot of true games for it sadly. I mean like no real AC, no real metroid, but hey we got AMAZING PRICED METROID TRILOGY FOR JUST 20 DOLLARS LIKE OMGGGG


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 27, 2022)

do you ever just get bored of your collectibles and have the urge to sell/trade them away (barring gifts ofc)


----------



## Beanz (Jun 27, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> This is just something dumb I have been thinking about! I always know about how many games get ported to switch and thats great and all but I sometimes get confused when people get super excited about it?? But you know thats all fine because people can enjoy them for the first time but what actually confuses me is how all the people that say that they hate the wii u or that it was trash or just go along with the crowd and say its bad when literally all they ask for is ports of Wii U games or ports of ports on the Wii U. Its confuzzling. Everyone's always asking for the games and even after 90% is on the switch people still say "Xenoblade X! Twilight Princess HD! Windwaker HD! Pushmo!" and I think to myself like.... Why do you complain so so so much about how "trash" the Wii U is when all of your switch games are Wii U games and all the games you want to go to the switch are Wii U games.... Just.. idk get a wii u instead if you only ever play the games on them. It feels like people just say the Wii U is bad because everyone else does. It has great games and is byfar to me a much better system then switch but at the same time it took Wii U quite a long time to get really good games but by then most everyone kinda stopped caring other than child me who was living playing Splatoon amiibo festival Pokken Tournament and Mario Kart. I also loved like every game on the Wii U but like you know its not that hard to please a 3 - 11 year old for like 8 years.


the wii u was so good, the only thing i didn’t like about it is the game pad which feels cheap imo. i may be bold by saying this but the wii u is on par with the wii or even better, the only reason why i play the wii over the wii u is because it’s not backwards compatible with gamecube games and i don’t have space for the game pad.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

Came across this video, and it has 1 million likes and over 10 million views.
But with the... _Theme_, it's not all that surprising.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 27, 2022)

some of the minecraft music freaks me out


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 27, 2022)

Beanz said:


> some of the minecraft music freaks me out


I relate to this on a spiritual level. The few times I play minecraft I turn my sound off because its scares me


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm in the mood to write a Tomodachi Life song, but I don't have any ideas. I actually want to write a normal, age-appropriate one for a change. Sorry Beef Boss, maybe next time.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 27, 2022)

ok so like, my parents said i had the choice to go to summer school as i got c's, which i mostly get b's and a's so uh, yea.
2 days away, im like maybe i dont want to go, dad yells, ok guess im going !

so thats fun!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2022)

HELP I CANT STOP WATCHING THIS


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> HELP I CANT STOP WATCHING THIS



LMAO... I want to do my specialty, beatboxing, in the background while he raps.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm not mentally or emotionally ready for Stranger Things Volume 2 on Friday!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2022)

My phone was a little slow so I had to connect to WiFi. It’s usually not like this. The site isn’t even that busy in the middle of the night.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

The 3DS banned words are so weird, since they can be bypassed so easily. There's two specific stand-alone words that didn't work when I tried putting them in Tomodachi Life (specifically in the Quirky Questions thing), but putting them together worked?? It should've been a banned term but it isn't. Please, where's the logic in that. 
Adding filler words to a stand-alone banned word also works, with the exception of profanities that can't be said no matter what.
It's mostly 'slang terms' that are banned, but there are some 'proper terms' that cannot be said. I guess Nintendo added those just in case, but what are the chances that anybody would know what they mean.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 28, 2022)

Thinking about pursuing the Keto diet. 


Spoiler: Rambling



I hear alot of great things about it. I have never been able to lose my weight. I only fluctuate by 10#s or I stay the same weight. As such, my doctor was always checking my thyroid as a teen/young adult. I wonder how hard it will be to follow it since so many things at the store have sugar in them in USA, but at least an attempt is better than nothing. Maybe reading more about how the diet is suppose to work, I will have a better idea of how to go about it. I already eat boiled eggs as snacks/small meals anyway and already avoid sugar drinks for the sake of reducing gut inflammation. (unless we are eating somewhere for an occasion because ice tea which has sugar in it anyway is gross, and water is gross from the tap in alot of towns) I think I would miss my rice and oat meal. They help when my gut is... flared. And I get the activia berry yogurt at the store even though it has sugar in it because it helps too. nvm I guess it doesn't have sugar in it. I just assumed it did because it tastes pretty sweet to me. well that is great! 
All three of those items help with good gut flora. I may just have to make exceptions for 3 2 those things, but would it still even work if I "cheat"? lol 
It isn't like I eat gobs of it or even weekly.. but when I do it eat, it is probably a larger portion than what Keto would want. I probably eat like a 1/2 cup or a cup of rice/oatmeal (when cooked, not pre-cooked). I think Keto allows something equivalent to one slice of bread a day at max. And bread is airy which makes it look bigger than what it is. I should probably just read more. Keto probably counts carb grams rather than measuring whatever food.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2022)

Someone said “you don’t have that many people on Snapchat.”

I’d rather have a few people that I actually speak to rather than 150 people just to feed my ego and make it seem like I’m popular when I’m not.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm reading the 'Roof' article on the Tomodachi Life Wiki, specifically the dialogue for the "Strange Letter" thing. Some of them are really odd. XD


Spoiler



"Have you ever brushed your teeth with tomato paste?"
"I mostly come up here when I have to fart."
"My feet smell like tomato soup."
"The fate of the world rests in your hands and also in your feet."


These ones are pretty chilling, though...


Spoiler



"Have you noticed someone harmonizing with you when you sing in the shower? That's me."
"I won't tell anyone what I saw you doing the other night..."
"I've been watching you..."
"What happens to us if the save data gets erased...?"


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 28, 2022)

I wonder how many hours I will have on New Horizons by the time it comes around that I finally quit...
even though I have completed like everything everyone likes doing on NH like completing my museum and catalog I still have ideas of lots of things I can do to still have fun, collecting all of the villager photos by myself, collecting all of the bug and fish models by myself with no assistance, still need to complete some nook miles stamps and I still have the DLC and my island to redecorate over and over because it's something I enjoy doing
My former two favorite video games(which I have now quit and do not feel like mentioning what they were) lasted me 4-6 years of playing non-stop and adoring them for that long
I've been playing NH for one and a half years now and currently have 2,100 hours on it, wonder how long it will last me and what would be my new favorite video game...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2022)

I’m scrolling on YouTube, and… “Kitchen”


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Writing down the catchphrases I gave to my Tomodachi Life Miis made me realize that I... Should probably change them. XDXD I mean, if it needs to be _censored_, then that's definitely the case.
It seems that Matt is the only Mii with a normal catchphrase here. 




	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2022

I've been listening to this song on loop for who knows how long, and I still haven't gotten sick of it. I wonder how much longer it'll take... This is probably not the best idea, though. I'm gonna go to bed tonight and have this song stuck in my head all night. XD


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 28, 2022)

I wanted to paint my nails for Pride Month but 1 I only have time to paint them on Sundays or Mondays, which Pride month would be over and 2

I'm kinda worried my parents would see it, recognize the colours & ask about it. Which, feels really stupid cause like there's really no way they would associate bold pink, bold yellow and blue as a Pride flag, much less KNOW what a Pride flag is, or that it's the colours of a sexuality, even more so one they prob never heard of. Idk how to make it subtle either.

Also I don't want them to ask cause then I have to explain that their kid is pan, somethin they don't know, esp since they assumed I'M the straight one () then I have to explain to them that I don't care what gender someone is, which means I acknowledge other peoples genders that isn't cis male or cis female, which means I'm 'into the woke sensitive culture' and that is a whole mess in its own.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

I wonder how TBT users would react if I had one of these as my avatar...


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

Maple syrup on break sausages is the best


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 29, 2022)

I don’t take nearly as many pictures of myself or selfies as other people. I don’t know if it’s a confidence thing considering I’m okay with how I look, but I just don’t like posting pictures of myself. I see people posting pictures of themselves all the time. The more they do it, the more confident they seem. It’s just the duck lips that kill me. Just don’t. It’s not attractive.


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2022)

I’ve only binge watched one series in the past few years. I used to be able to watch entire tv shows in one sitting, but now I Iose focus after two to three episodes. Does anyone know how to fix this? I really miss doing it.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 29, 2022)

most kids show these days: love and positivity

kids shows from 10-12+ years ago: hahaha watch ruby bully max for 30 minutes straight


----------



## Franny (Jun 29, 2022)

i think this summer im going to try and actually make a skirt from scratch, ive tried before but scrapped it because the fabric i got is kinda poop. im gonna make a rectangle skirt and try my hand at making something for casual lolita but if i can't get the lolita silhouette down, i'll just use it as a generic skirt.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

Okay, the 3DS filter is _really_ stupid. I noticed that I had a lot of the same Miis as Poofesure in Tomodachi Life, and decided to change the nicknames for some of the Miis. (Goldfish, Bball Eva, My-Sockey, Spaghetti, etc.) But I tried writing the one for Yoko and got this message:


Spoiler








I'm honestly pretty surprised, because I wrote the ones for Tommy and Lucia without any problem. (This post probably doesn't make sense unless you've seen Poofesure's Tomodachi Life series and the nicknames he gave to some of his Miis.)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 29, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I wonder how TBT users would react if I had one of these as my avatar...
> 
> View attachment 445785
> View attachment 445786



I'd say, "_Is that a hamburger with ears wearing a business suit??!!_".


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm actually better at Wii Sports boxing than I expected.
(But then again, my skill level is only 478, so I shouldn't be too shocked)


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

I really don’t understand why we have to work so much just to make money and there’s still a struggle. I’m so tired all the time.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

My Wii Fitness Age is downright terrible, it's worse than last time


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 29, 2022)

I took one of those "enneagram" tests. This is my first result according to the Eclectic Energies website:



Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 29, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> i just started she-ra on netflix and i am obsessed


ive watched all 5 seasons twice now in one week lol


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 29, 2022)

I have enough TBT to buy an apple!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 30, 2022)

Trippin'


----------



## Merielle (Jun 30, 2022)

Thought I heard some odd noises coming from under my bathroom sink.  Part of me is hoping it's not another mouse.  The other part of me is hoping it _is_ just another mouse.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m pretty sure I turned my date into a group event.  So, my crush had messaged me a few weeks back saying, word for word, “let me know when that movie comes out and I’ll see it with you.”

“With you” implies that it’s just us. Well, I asked her best friend of all people if she was tagging along because I wasn’t sure if it was a date, and she said yes. So, now, I guess we are all going? I’ll be able to know from my crush’s reaction if she wants the best friend there. I don’t know why I did this. I guess I didn’t think it was supposed to be a date because she does currently have a boyfriend.

Keep in mind she is a little flirty with me, and I’m not the only one that sees it. In fact, a few others think so, too. 

This is a slippery slope. A real slippery slope.


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

Only one more day and I can finally buy a July birthstone…


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 30, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Thought I heard some odd noises coming from under my bathroom sink.  Part of me is hoping it's not another mouse.  The other part of me is hoping it _is_ just another mouse.





Spoiler: What I immediately thought of










In all seriousness though, I hope it's nothing ... well, serious!!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Neb said:


> Only one more day and I can finally buy a July birthstone…


You may have to wait for it to get into the shop. They don’t automatically go in on the 1st of each month.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

My overall skill level in Wii Sports is 3360, which is pretty good for someone who only got the PRO status in one out of five sports.

The one for Wii Sports Resort is 9045.25, but the only reason it's higher is 'cause there's more sports. (You don't have a skill level in Air Sports Island Flyover and instead you have "(##)/80" for the iPoints, so I found the percentage and added that. 65/80 = 65 ÷ 80 x 100 = 81.25)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2022)

Autocorrect.. I was writing "tedious" to a friend it changed to "trosor", (female) panties in Swedish. Lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm glad that June is almost over. July and August are the worst months of the year though (for me), and the sooner they pass, the better.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2022)

Google accounts are so damn stupid, for real.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

I know that I already changed my avatar recently, but I was thinking of changing it to this:



I dunno, I think it would go better with my whole Wii Sports 'theme' as opposed to using my _Tomodachi Life_ avatar. Also I just really like Yoko and Swordplay Showdown.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I love the heat. 

Also, I just learned I’m not good at multitasking when playing video games, apparently.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2022)

I am a very pretty boy and absolutely nobody can tell me otherwise


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Sometimes I miss the glow feature for the usertitles. I don’t believe I’ve ever used it except for one time, but it was interesting to see how other people used them. (For new members — it was an item add on in the shop.)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

I like my username, but I don't think it really fits me anymore. I haven't played Zelda or Animal Crossing in a while, actually... But then again, if I changed my username every time I was into a different game, I'd be broke in TBT. 

Also, Swordplay Showdown is the only mode in my entire Wii Sports career history with the SUPERSTAR ranking, which is better than PRO. It makes sense, seeing that it's my all-time favorite and I played it actively. Still playing it to this day to get the last stamp...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I like my username, but I don't think it really fits me anymore. I haven't played Zelda or Animal Crossing in a while, actually... But then again, if I changed my username every time I was into a different game, I'd be broke in TBT.


I only changed my username once, and honestly, I don’t plan on ever doing so again. For a second, I thought you meant that you’d break TBT. I don’t think _that_ would be possible. I don’t believe there’s a limit on how many times you can change your username.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Sometimes I miss the glow feature for the usertitles. I don’t believe I’ve ever used it except for one time, but it was interesting to see how other people used them. (For new members — it was an item add on in the shop.)


Wait, there was? When was this a thing? I didn't know it existed since I joined back in 2018.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Wait, there was? When was this a thing? I didn't know it existed since I joined back in 2018.


It was the usertitle glow. I don’t know what year they got rid of it since I left the site for a long time.


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m playing Demon Turf, an obscure 3D platformer. Some of the reviews are very negative, but I really enjoy it. As someone who’s gotten pretty good at the genre it’s refreshing for one to be challenging. 

The only problem is finding a walkthrough. Some of the collectibles are very hidden and there just aren’t any good guides. The closest thing are the rare Let’s Plays. Even then most of those aren’t finished either. I feel like a kid who had to figure things out on their own again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2022)

earlier we were talking about referring to conducting men as "concert masters" and possibly conducting women as "concert mistresses" and I said "so if men are masters and women are mistresses then what am i?" and immediately someone said "omnipotent" and that's honestly the best answer they could've possibly given lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 1, 2022)

I hope I'm allowed to go to Target sometime soon again to see if I can buy some more amiibo card packs
I really wish I had Patty's, Cherry's, Bella's, Tex's, Kyle's, Katt's, Renee's, Frita's, Mint's, Vesta's, Peanut's, Eugene's Amiibo cards.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 1, 2022)

Seriously, why can't I be older.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 1, 2022)

Everybody's empty and everything is so messed up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Found this really cool Tackey & Tsubasa phone case... hope I can send for it cause Japan Post basically only do letter packages these days...


----------



## Franny (Jul 1, 2022)

i really hope my taobao order is here by the 31st of next month LOL, it shipped like a week ago so theoretically it SHOULD be but who knows.
i've had my tattoo for 3 weeks yet and im not sure if ive posted it here or not, i probably have


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

I’m really hungry.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 1, 2022)

this is tragic and i shouldn’t be laughing but um-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

This specific Poofesure clip has been living in my head rent-free for a while now


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

I picked this up to try it and I may have to get more if I like it. A coworker let me try theirs in a different flavor, and it wasn’t bad honestly. This flavor just stuck out for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2022)

could've swore there was a "explain your user title" thread but I can't find it anywhere lol

edit: wait nvm I found it, I forgot the thread itself has a weird title 




__





						Why's your title that title?
					

I need to ask because I literally dont remember changing to my current one and I'm laughing so hard about it. Its 2:32 am and I should really get to sleep bUT I wanna know about peoples titles and rate them or smthn.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> could've swore there was a "explain your user title" thread but I can't find it anywhere lol
> 
> edit: wait nvm I found it, I forgot the thread itself has a weird title
> 
> ...


Even more weird that this one is in the basement, and the avatar and lineup one is in the HQ. They are pretty much the same type of thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2022)

Lmao, I swear every small thing makes me cry lately.  It'll be nice to get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2022)

Back when the Basement Dwellers thread existed, I made this. If you know, you know.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 1, 2022)

It was recently brought to my attention that a long time ago there were people who provided care for the sick with no cure and they were very contagious. Knowing that they themselves could end up just like them. Whether dead, living in isolation from society even if not contaigous, or disfigured. They did this not because there was a cure, or necessarily believing they would recover. They didn't do it out of fear of it spreading but simply to alleviate the suffering of humans who just wanted to live. It was done out of love. I think that is amazing.

For some reason I don't really foresee that kind of love existing today. Eventually we as a society learned things and can improve such circumstances people may find themselves in for recovery or a cure or to prevent spread. But for some reason I can see people calling for extermination if such a circumstance as described above happened in the future.
Or maybe what was brought to my attention was just a tale. Either way, to found the thought meaningful.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2022)

me: idk if i wanna go to toycon next week, im not really a toy collector
bf: im fine with anything, but yknow, maybe they’ll be selling pokemon—
me: OH MY GOD POKEMON CARDS LET’S GO LET’S BOOK TICKETS


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

I feel like I relate more to people on forums. It’s a different breed of people than people on social media.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I feel like I relate more to people on forums. It’s a different breed of people than people on social media.


I think some are spilling over to forums these days though, but I generally agree.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I think some are spilling over to forums these days though, but I generally agree.


If it keeps the activity coming, let them be, lol. I don’t want forums to go completely extinct in the foreseeable future. I’m not on any social media (except for Snapchat if you count that), and I spend a good bit of time on forums.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> If it keeps the activity coming, let them be, lol. I don’t want forums to go completely extinct in the foreseeable future. I’m not on any social media (except for Snapchat if you count that), and I spend a good bit of time on forums.


Yeah I think social media people can be quite obnoxious though, lol, so better let forums die off if such LOL. Yeah I only have instagram which I use to follow stores and Johnny's Entertainment former and current bands/soloists and some friends etc. Also i don't really count Discord as a social media but I have that too.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

I already added a Poofesure reference to my current fic ("They don't call me Blocky McBlockBlock for nothing!"), but I'm tempted to add another.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 2, 2022)

my fingernails are long and they make a clack clack sound whenever i touch my phone screen _:_D


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

A part of me is hoping I get out early from work tonight, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

I need more JE merch ^_^


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

If I end up beating a champion in Wii Sports today, I'd be very ecstatic. I'm thinkin' Elisa in tennis and maybe Tommy in basketball.

Also tied between calling this Mii _Goldfish Girl _or_ Asami Salami _XD


Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 2, 2022)

But I don't feel like dancing.

No sir. 

No dancing today...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Also tied between calling this Mii _Goldfish Girl _or_ Asami Salami _XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


that's heckin goldfish girl bro 


sometimes I think im more attracted to guys but then I see pics like this an my whole *** heart just  they're so adorable I can't even


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 2, 2022)

i think i'll just shut up from now on


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

For some reason I wanna play Swordplay Showdown on Wii Sports Resort, despite clearing all the stages and having the Superstar ranking. :v Sure, I'm still missing a stamp, but I wanna go through all the stages again. Maybe I'll put my Beef Boss Mii to good use . . .


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2022)

I hooked up my Nintendo 64 for the first time in months. It’s fun to play Majora’s Mask on one of my childhood consoles with my childhood controller. The game is such a blast to play, even now.


----------



## Neb (Jul 3, 2022)

The PS1/N64 era is honestly better at creeping me out than modern games imo. There’s something about the lack of detail that lets your brain fill in the blanks. The fog in games from that era add to the immersion too. At least that’s what I’m guessing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

if I could learn how to make homemade rotini pasta I would never buy store-bought pasta ever again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

I JUST FOUND A FRUIT SNACK GUMMY IN MY BED LETS GO


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

I wanna finish watching sci-fi shows/movies but I also wanna watch crime shows/movies


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 3, 2022)

*looks at clock; it's currently 1 am in the morning in my area*


----------



## Loriii (Jul 3, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> *looks at clock; it's currently 1 am in the morning in my area*


You should try going to sleep then. Good night 


@topic.
For some reason, I've always been craving for this Salted Fish with chicken fried rice that you can get/order in one of the Chinese restaurants here. Been doing this every week for more than a month now.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 3, 2022)

What is the best snack and why is it chips?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

got on fb dating out of curiosity and all the people who keep liking me are polyamorous and many of them are already in a relationship and looking for another partner, even though I have on my profile that I'm strictly monogamous they like "ey come be the third wheel in our relationship" 

I did find one person who isn't poly but like I'm terrified to talk to/meet new people so idek what to say lol


----------



## Merielle (Jul 3, 2022)

I just think it's a funny coincidence that both of the otome games I'm looking forward to next year are about theatre.  They seem pretty different otherwise.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Think I need to get a proper button thing for this dress, this hook and eye fastener keeps popping out of place every single time :/


----------



## Beanz (Jul 3, 2022)

sun chips are the elite chip, especially the french onion and garden salsa sun chips. lays in general are boring imo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2022)

taking about crisps why is the new pringles dude so ugly designed, lol?

i also wanna feel hype for spla3n and scarlet/violet but im just ..eh nah right now lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> got on fb dating out of curiosity and all the people who keep liking me are polyamorous and many of them are already in a relationship and looking for another partner, even though I have on my profile that I'm strictly monogamous they like "ey come be the third wheel in our relationship"
> 
> I did find one person who isn't poly but like I'm terrified to talk to/meet new people so idek what to say lol


That's standard on dating apps, unfortunately!

I was a serial dater before meeting my partner. I would go out on dates several nights a week and the majority of them I met through dating apps. Some advice I can give on using apps is:


Read their bio for a conversation starter. Failing that, check their pictures. You should be able to glean something from them such as their occupation, pets, hobbies, interests, etc to ask about. If they've no bio then something as small as a band poster in the background of a photo can be used to start a conversation ("Hey! Couldn't help but notice your Placebo poster. Have you listened to their new album _Never Let Me Go_ yet? I am obsessed with _Sad White Reggae_."). Just try to find something of note and ask them about it: a question about themselves is a great way to get the ball rolling.
Failing that, you could go with a less specific comment such as "what're you up to tonight?", "what's your ideal way to spend a night in?", etc. These can feel too much like interview questions though so definitely shouldn't be your first choice if it can be helped.
If you've absolutely nothing else to fall back on a compliment can work—_go for something they chose for themselves: e.g. facial hair, makeup, hairstyle, clothing, etc; not their facial features or body_—but it's better used in conjunction with something else.
Avoid the generic "Hey, how are you?", unsure-sounding remarks such as "I don't what I'm doing", and other similarly awkward comments like the plague. Showing a lack of confidence/interest is a turn off and indicates to the other person that talking to you is unlikely to go anywhere. If they don't think it'll go anywhere then they won't want to spend time getting to know you.
Make sure your replies are furthering the conversation. "Same", "I don't know", "lmao", emoji-only responses and similar are dead-ends. You want to keep up momentum in that back and forth and show interest in what they're saying. Some light flirting (doesn't need to be sexual - cutesy/sweet comments count) also indicates you're keen and on the same page with the other person - but IIRC you're aroace and I'm not sure how that would feed into dating for you.
If you're interested in someone, do actively engage with them. If things stagnate too long the other person will assume you're not interested - so don't play games or 'test' them. E.g. people think that if they leave someone on delivered for long enough, that the other person will double text if they are genuinely interested. Not true! People will think you're not interested if you take a long time to reply or don't read their messages, and the sane ones move on instead of chasing you down. Alternatively, others worry they will appear too 'available' if they reply very quickly so deliberately delay their messages to artificially make themselves look busier than they actually are - don't do this, you can inadvertently cause them to think you're too busy to bother with, so just reply whenever you see their message and have time to respond. TL;DR: don't overthink _when_ to reply!
Likewise, if you stay on the app too long without any effort to move it to another app (may not be applicable to Facebook dating, admittedly, I've not used that one) or offline then people will often lose interest. The end-goal for most people is to meet someone offline - and they tend to want to do it very quickly. If you envision dating apps as spending several weeks/months getting to know someone online before even considering meeting offline just keep in mind that most people will lose interest before then.
This one is probably obvious following the above, but, once you think you are interested in someone then ask them on a date without delay! Somewhere very public, of course, don't meet at a private residence or a hotel.
The most effective conversation starter I've used is the most risky, but it's also the reason I've been so successful on apps, and that is to skip the small talk and ask in the very first message if the other person would like to go for a drink and get to know each other face-to-face instead of through an app. Sounds crazy, right? It's extremely effective. It's actually how I met my girlfriend.
That turned out to be longer than I expected it to be, oops. Hopefully you can find something of value somewhere in that wall of text.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 3, 2022)

If dumb people could fly, Tiktok would be an airport.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 3, 2022)

Speaking of chips, baked lays sound amazing right now... they are like my favorite chip.. their texture is just different and they aren't greasy.
I also like funyuns...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

Chris said:


> snip


omg I really appreciate this advice so much, especially since growing up aroace has led my parents to never talk to me abt stuff like this so I barely know where to start and I just kinda have to rely on instinct (and my autistic instinct is sometimes wildly off point lol).

only thing now is I'm feeling that one pic I have saved on my LGBT+ board on pinterest:





cause I've never been in a relationship w someone and the thought of it honestly terrifies me


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

My mom bought these jasmine green tea cans that are decorated with the rainbow flag and literally say "pride edition" on them
I'm really tempted to inquiry her about her status on the LGBTQIA+ community if she has changed her mind about being transphobic/homophobic etc.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 4, 2022)

I still don't get the hate for Ralph Breaks the Internet. It kind of feels like the random hate Nickelback got. Sure, the ending could have been better. Overall though I remember finding it enjoyable. Going to give it a re-watch sometime soon.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 4, 2022)

1 + 1 = window


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2022)

New Leaf’s mini games are the biggest missed opportunity for New Horzions. Imagine doing those tours with up to 8 people in HD. It would’ve been a blast.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

Neb said:


> New Leaf’s mini games are the biggest missed opportunity for New Horzions. Imagine doing those tours with up to 8 people in HD. It would’ve been a blast.


Oh yeah, and I also liked that weird board game and "bejeweled" one(even tough it was broke af lol).

also totally didn't do a vintage splurge last night haha. but i've been eyeing that dress on sale, i do need a proper raincoat WITH POCKETS goddamnit, and that blouse was too cool not to scoop up.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

TODAY IS APOLLO'S BIRTHDAY AND I FORGOT TO BUY HIM A GIFT 

At least it's the morning and have plenty of time to play NH :v


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> TODAY IS APOLLO'S BIRTHDAY AND I FORGOT TO BUY HIM A GIFT
> 
> At least it's the morning and have plenty of time to play NH :v



You just reminded me that Apollo is on my island, and I also forgot to buy him a gift for today.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

Venti said:


> You just reminded me that Apollo is on my island, and I also forgot to buy him a gift for today.


Speaking about their birthdays, it's so weird that they send you a gift for giving them a bday gift lol.



Neb said:


> New Leaf’s mini games are the biggest missed opportunity for New Horzions. Imagine doing those tours with up to 8 people in HD. It would’ve been a blast.


It's a shame really. They pushed an online agenda for the game, when all they had to do was add a real multiplayer and they'd have more people on board.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)

one of the most oddly satisfying feelings ever is when a dog is gently sniffing your arm and you can feel their tiny whiskers brushing up and down your arm


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

stupid weather like than im trying to enjoy my vacation.

at least wednesday looks promising knocks on wood.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

I hope I can at least get to Tommy today in Wii Sports Resort basketball. If I didn't get grounded yesterday, I would've made more progress and got to him sooner.  I figure that if I keep playing all day, I'll be able to face him and his team. Now it's only a matter of beating him... I'm still kinda bad at basketball with a small success rate of getting my 3-pointer shots. Also not very good at blocking, dunking, or swatting the ball.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

found this older jdorama at this place, hope it works watching o3o


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 4, 2022)

I hope I can find something really fun to do to distract myself from the fireworks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)

I suddenly have so many people liking me on fb dating lol idk how to feel abt all this attention #__#


----------



## Beanz (Jul 4, 2022)

i saw somewhere that the 3DS is capable of many more things than what nintendo allows you to do. just imagine some guy modding the heck out of it, installing a windows operating system on it and replacing the bottom screen with a tiny keyboard so it would be a super tiny laptop. that would be so cool.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m really excited for my first TBT Fair. It will be my first one but it seems like I’ve been reading about how much fun they are.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 5, 2022)

I want a new Nintendogs game except you adopt Pokémon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2022)

the new DeLorean is so sad looking lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

when will we get yellow and purple balloons, man.

i mean it would be broken up due to 5 and not 6 row lineup, but still :c


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2022)

That dentist from Finding Nemo. What did he do to cause so much pain to one of his patients?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2022)

I know Chris said I should meet w this person for a date as soon as possible but like.... they live 3+ hours away in Pennsylvania rip 

(also highkey worried abt being like "hey can I meet u in person" so soon  if someone said that to me I would prob freak out a bit )


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

I've been listening to the Swordplay Showdown theme every day for who knows how long (maybe a few weeks?) and still haven't gotten sick of it. I remember saying to myself at the beginning: "Yeah this song is pretty repetitive, I'm gonna not like the song if I keep listening to it on repeat." Well, here we are, me listening to the song and still liking it. :v


----------



## deana (Jul 5, 2022)

Watching my work phone me and not answering it is self care


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 5, 2022)

I keep thinking which type of astrology system is allegedly more accurate: Western or Vedic? Some individuals say that Vedic is the more accurate one when it comes to personal predictions and such. Either way, I personally like all of my sun/moon/ascendant signs regardless of what they are in each system.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

I haven't published any fanfiction since April.  Thankfully I've got some ideas and I'm currently writing one right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

i should get nso but i also don't really play so it can wait


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Another slow day at work.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 5, 2022)

sucks how you can only grow perfect fruit of your native fruit in new leaf


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

According to YouTube, 'Listenable' is a tag?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 5, 2022)

I love playing all the ac games and New Horizons is really fun but I wish that the community for New Leaf and past games were bigger. It feels like if I want to post anything in the ACNL section its all either in the wrong area and is for New Horizons or its weeks/months old or the users arent even active anymore.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

I was curious to see what would happen if I used a gender swap. Basically nothing happened for the male, and for the female, I just grew longer hair. I guess I’m passable as a male. And I’ve been told if it weren’t for my chest, I could definitely pass. I guess this made me smile.


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2022)

I always die a bit on the inside when people pronounce my state, Oregon, as “or-uh-gone.” It’s actually “or-again.” I know it’s not a well known U.S. state, but still.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2022)

i hope im not being too pushy w these people, I don't wanna be off putting 

though tbh if someone finds my natural self off putting should I even consider dating them at all?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2022



Neb said:


> I always die a bit on the inside when people pronounce my state, Oregon, as “or-uh-gone.” It’s actually “or-again.” I know it’s not a well known U.S. state, but still.


idk how similar this is but I personally say "or-a-gin" with a hard G. I suppose that's similar to "or-again".


----------



## Beanz (Jul 5, 2022)

thinking about whether to buy a new keyboard or not. i mean, don’t _need _a new keyboard but i just want one to improve the aesthetics of my desk. i really like this logitech keyboard and it’s around $90 and with the mouse it’s like $125. it got good reviews but i don’t think i could ever justify buying a keyboard and mouse for that much money, especially since i bought population growing a few weeks ago with a gamecube controller which was nearly $100. i have the money for it but should i really buy something that i don’t need?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 5, 2022)

Beanz said:


> thinking about whether to buy a new keyboard or not. i mean, don’t _need _a new keyboard but i just want one to improve the aesthetics of my desk. i really like this logitech keyboard and it’s around $90 and with the mouse it’s like $125. it got good reviews but i don’t think i could ever justify buying a keyboard and mouse for that much money, especially since i bought population growing a few weeks ago with a gamecube controller which was nearly $100. i have the money for it but should i really buy something that i don’t need?


It's up to you but personally I would think not, I think it's better to save money for something important or something you _really _want
but it's your money so do what's best for you!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

I should probably get some sleep now. I have a feeling tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm currently browsing through the threads over at /x/, and I just couldn't help but giggle at this one (partially censored due to some uh.... not so very PC language):



Spoiler


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 6, 2022)

I didn't think that the Father's Day Carnation would still be available in the shop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2022)

Why do you always wake up early when you definitely don't need to? :/

Also, FedEx suck.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know Chris said I should meet w this person for a date as soon as possible but like.... they live 3+ hours away in Pennsylvania rip
> 
> (also highkey worried abt being like "hey can I meet u in person" so soon  if someone said that to me I would prob freak out a bit )





xSuperMario64x said:


> i hope im not being too pushy w these people, I don't wanna be off putting


Go at a pace you're comfortable with. People tend to be a bit more patient if there's some distance there. It's understandable in that instance to wait a bit longer because there's more of a cash/time investment there. I typically only dated people who lived 1-1.5hrs away (2hrs max) and were prepared to meet in the nearest city (where I work) - but early in the pandemic I was briefly involved with a girl who lived in Ireland. I would've not been comfortable getting a flight, but within 2hrs of matching (1hr of that spent chatting on the phone) she was already looking at flights to come see me three weeks later. Maybe that would've been scary to some people but I won't lie I liked her enthusiasm.

And, absolutely, if being yourself is problematic then it's not worth dating them. Don't settle for someone just because they're the first to show interest in you in a while. (I've done this too many times in my life, oh my god, always a big mistake - the attraction fades and you're left feeling like an ******* for it). I'm a big personality. I'm loud, talk too fast, swear too much, natural flirt, crack a lot of jokes, and extremely playful. If someone doesn't like the silliness or finds my tendencies too annoying or childish then the solution isn't that I need to change to fit their ideals - it's that we shouldn't be together. There are better matches for both of us out there. I'm with a woman who finds it funny to pretend she's angry or grumpy with me, and I give her ample fuel for it. Anytime I remember this one morning a month ago when she aggressively turned my jeans the right way out, threw them at my head, and yelled, "put your ****ing jeans on" and the look of absolute outrage at my response I laugh out loud. Be yourself and find someone who matches your energy and not only tolerates but actively likes your eccentricities. Communication with a partner should feel easy and natural without fear that the other person won't like you for being unapologetically you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2022)

Chris said:


> snip


again as always I appreciate your advice Chris 
I have found someone and developed a pretty decent connection with them, only bad thing is they live in eastern PA (so like a 7 hour drive from here) but we talked on messenger for quite a while yesterday and only stopped bc I had to go to bed. they also seem to have pretty low self esteem bc they're trans and their family is transphobic and they feel judged and ridiculed constantly. I let them know up front that I would never judge them or be rude. it honestly prob sounds weird to just say something like that but my communication kinda sucks lol  I got them to open up to me a lot within a few hours and ive given them lots of reassurance (and will continue to do so) so like? it's going well. I think im on the right track.

funny tho bc when I hinted at being their friend within the first few hours they were like " we're friends?" like yeah bro lol!! if this keeps going well I may actually ask them out and it would prob kill them


----------



## Beanz (Jul 6, 2022)

what’s with the hype for the new minion movie? it’s not even kids who watching it. all i see on social media are groups of teenage boys dressed in suits doing that stupid hand clasping meme thing going to the theater to watch it. i mean, i ain’t shaming but why..?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 6, 2022)

Beanz said:


> what’s with the hype for the new minion movie? it’s not even kids who watching it. all i see on social media are groups of teenage boys dressed in suits doing that stupid hand clasping meme thing going to the theater to watch it. i mean, i ain’t shaming but why..?


I heard it was because they're going as "gentleminions".  I mean, I can appreciate a good pun and everything but... I gotta say, this one's kinda lost on me too.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

So, I received this art but I can’t decide which one I prefer.


Or without a shadow, which is currently in my signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> So, I received this art but I can’t decide which one I prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say gray shadow, but that's just my opinion from looking at them.  The blue shadow looks a bit... wonky with it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Venti said:


> I'd say gray shadow, but that's just my opinion from looking at them. The blue shadow looks a bit... wonky with it.


Yeah, I do prefer the gray shadow as well. The blue gives a good balance, but it does look a bit wonky, lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> So, I received this art but I can’t decide which one I prefer.


The gray shadow seems close to what the character is wearing for most of their clothes. It's really up to you if you want the shadow to blend in with them or be more of a discernible background. 

It works in that situation. But if you want it to be a bit more visual, the shadow being a shade of blue similar to the hat would possibly pull it out more while also having a pattern. Blue at the ends and gray in the middle. But that's more of an artistic perspective, where someone's eyes will follow the piece/character due to the difference in colors/shapes/ect. You can sometimes get a person's attention wandering all over artwork by having different focuses. It really depends on what you want.

Either works and looks great.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 6, 2022)

i went go the grocery store and in the back of my mind I knew I wanted cheese and crackers
I got the cheese!!
But not the crackers


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> i went go the grocery store and in the back of my mind I knew I wanted cheese and crackers
> I got the cheese!!
> But not the crackers


Sorry, but that reminded me of this. It happens. It's why I usually write down everything I need since I know I will probably forget one time.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> i went go the grocery store and in the back of my mind I knew I wanted cheese and crackers
> I got the cheese!!
> But not the crackers


I'm sorry, Lumi, but when I read that, my mind immediately went to this lol:





But yeah, I can somewhat relate to that in a way, except it's with my dad. He occasionally tells me to buy something from the grocery store, buy the stuff I needed, then tells me that there's more stuff I need to get because he forgot the first time. Not great when you're traveling back and forth with a car considering the gas prices.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2022)

I find it kinda weird now that people call me Skarmoury. The capital S feels so formal like LOL it's okay pls don't capitalize the first letter, it's not a formal name anyway. Also skarmoury feels like so much to type?? It's my identification for sure but I'm so used to people calling me skar in conversations. Idk random thought


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a big ol' bruise on my arm and no idea how it got there. Like, did I hit my arm really hard on somethin? I think I would remember somethin like that. Did I have a leash on it and a dog pulled really hard and caused the bruising? It is so big compared to my normal bruises to, it looks like two bruises. It is right next to/on top of a vein/artery I can see throu my skin.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a perfect prank idea. find a local dine in restaurant and go to eat there every day, but each time you go in you sneak in a coffee cup that looks like theirs, or a plate or a bowl or whatever, and then after like 6 months has passed the dishwashers will be like "wait where the hell did all these extra dishes comes from"


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

When it says “you’re ignoring content by this member” I have to do a double take. I usually read it as “you’re being ignored by this member.” 

I’m lowkey glad the ignore feature is a thing and I’m glad others can’t outright see if we have them on ignore. Man, that would be catastrophic if members could see who was ignoring who, lmao.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

Honestly, I'm still in awe that there's a Poofesure Wiki.
I also came across this gem while browsing for articles.








						List of technology destroyed by Poofesure
					

One of Poofesure's recurring channel themes is his habit of destroying his devices during fits of rage when he struggles in video games. Below is an incomplete list of all of the devices he's destroyed. Eddy defeated beef boss in a swordfight duel May 2020: Marisa defeated Poofesure, Victor, and...




					poofesure.fandom.com


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Honestly, I'm still in awe that there's a Poofesure Wiki.
> I also came across this gem while browsing for articles.
> 
> 
> ...


so thats why the character themed wii remotes are so expensive-


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2022)

on the chronicles of "my professor is my boyfriend's toxic ex-boss"

bf: don't bother putting effort in your paper lol she's not gonna read it.
me: what?
bf: her emails are always flooded. she's not gonna see or even remember it.
me: how do you  know that?
bf: there was a time she was asking me for a summary report. i completely forgot to do it, so i just told her i already sent it and maybe she just missed it. she believed me and never asked me for the summary report again.
me: okay, damn.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m laying here. Casually jumping into discord servers to see if any open minded people would be open to a friendship. My social life should exist beyond the forums and the group of people I know in real life. It’s just that you never know someone’s true intentions online. Is anyone just looking for a friendship nowadays?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m laying here. Casually jumping into discord servers to see if any open minded people would be open to a friendship. My social life should exist beyond the forums and the group of people I know in real life. It’s just that you never know someone’s true intentions online. Is anyone just looking for a friendship nowadays?


Agree, seeing too many high-maintenance creeps online these days. I'm generally more open to friendships since there is a large chance I will never meet them in real life and I wouldn't want a virtual-only gf/bf/partner.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)

It's almost 2 PM in my area but TBT feels a bit empty regardless. :v
(I bring up the time because it's usually inactive when it's late at night/early in the morning . . . But then again, time-zones are a thing.)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm now looking to get Mario & Luigi Partners in Time for my collection after learning my 3DS can play it and I don't need a DS

I'm so confused, I know it's an old game so I wouldn't expect it to be easy to find but if you want to buy it you can buy the game cartridge itself for a surprising affordable only $35-40 USD on Ebay
but if you want the game _with _the game case it comes in then expect to pay at least $85 USD for it
why does like nobody actually have the case that it's suppose to belong in?
Luckily I don't mind because we have a switch case that is used to hold 3DS cartridges we are missing the packages for
just really confused of why nobody has the case but yet they have the cartridge and the cartridge is cheap but they are charging so much for it if they happen to own the case...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)

My YouTube recommendations are... Kind of normal, for once.


Spoiler


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 7, 2022)

I really hate how un-even this is!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m literally cold at the moment and it isn’t cold out. I don’t know why. It’s not like I’m freezing, but it feels chilly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

At least FedEx has my package so.. yeah I think I'll be home on the 13th ^_^


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 8, 2022)

Finally bought a micro SD card for my Switch Lite.
I can finally play some of my other games again; Animal Crossing took up almost all of the space.


----------



## Franny (Jul 8, 2022)

what a scary time to be alive


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

RIP Shinzo Abe. My condolences to his family & the Japanese people.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 8, 2022)

Considering that I've been butchering the names of a lot of Wii Sports CPU Miis, I'm glad that I can get _some_ of them right. :v


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> RIP Shinzo Abe. My condolences to his family & the Japanese people.



Just heard about that not too long ago.  So messed up.  Today really isn't a good day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

Venti said:


> Just heard about that not too long ago.  So messed up.  Today really isn't a good day.


Indeed, I read about the perpetrator and it's very messed up and a sad day for us all.

-sending hugs to you-


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2022)

Lmao, I wasn't paying attention and accidentally hit my elbow on some keys, and opened up a weird setting on Discord I didn't know existed.


----------



## Franny (Jul 8, 2022)

i really hate my name irl and want to change it. but im already 22, i feel like i missed that train :Y


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

Franny said:


> i really hate my name irl and want to change it. but im already 22, i feel like i missed that train :Y


Yeah same, I hate mine too but I'm 30... turning 31 later this year :v I mean, never too late I guess?


----------



## Franny (Jul 8, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah same, I hate mine too but I'm 30... turning 31 later this year :v I mean, never too late I guess?


yeah im moreso thinking about how big of a hassle it would be professionally and with all the paper work... maybe once i graduate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

Franny said:


> yeah im moreso thinking about how big of a hassle it would be professionally and with all the paper work... maybe once i graduate.


Yea it's a load of paperwork not to mention to get everyone you know call you by it so yeah I defo get ya. Maybe if I ever switch workplaces or stuff.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 8, 2022)

why aren’t my villagers pinging me for public works projects in new leaf? i’ve literally been doing the diving and flower pockets trick for hours, PING ME PLEASE. i’ve been pinged by the same 2 villagers for stupid stuff like catchphrase changes, maybe it’s because i have the highest friendship with them. i need a peppy villager to ping me but the ones that i have the highest friendship levels with are all inside so i’m stuck trying to ping victoria who just moved in like 2 days ago. let me tell you, i am THIS close to hacking my save file, all i want is that fancy metal bench


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2022)

I have returned from my very brief hiatus :>

still very saddened about what happened, but I've got some good things going on right now. I think everything will be okay.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

I wish my real name was more androgynous. My real name is strictly a female name. I would just feel weird about it if I were to change it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2022)

I straight up just went on like a 3 minute rant abt how Dave Thomas is prob rolling over in his grave bc the dumb ppl at Wendys over here only putting one piece of lettuce on a whole spicy chicken sandwich


----------



## Beanz (Jul 9, 2022)

on that midnight acnl grind

also went on the eshop and saw this:




who at nintendo decided to allow this to be on there?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2022)

Beanz said:


> on that midnight acnl grind
> 
> also went on the eshop and saw this:
> 
> who at nintendo decided to allow this to be on there?



Ah yes, Harold's Walk.  H-E-B, or Harold's Enormous Butt, is a thing, so now they had to create this video game so that Harold could walk and get more in shape.  A truly fascinating game, critics are hard on it, but the general agreement is that it was ahead of its time.  Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

Hope the weather will be nice later so I can get out.

Also glad it's soccer on telly tonight.. weekends are boring.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

I’m glad that things are picking back up at work. It’ll be busier, but it gives me more hours.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

I went onto the 'search forums' thing and typed in 'wii remote', and the majority of the results are from me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I went onto the 'search forums' thing and typed in 'wii remote', and the majority of the results are from me.


me but with cheese LOL


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2022)

the same people who made the emoji movie also made into the spiderverse


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 9, 2022)

Humans are just organic machines


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 9, 2022)

I remember when I used to see over 70 people online at the same time, I don't really pay attention to this thing much but it's been quite a while since I recall more then 40 people log on at the same time
I'm wondering if activity will pick up again once the fair rolls around...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I remember when I used to see over 70 people online at the same time, I don't really pay attention to this thing much but it's been quite a while since I recall more then 40 people log on at the same time
> I'm wondering if activity will pick up again once the fair rolls around...
> View attachment 447119



Usually it does.  I'd be _very _surprised if it doesn't pick up around the time of the fair.  If it's still dead during the TBT Fair then I don't know what to say anymore, lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 9, 2022)

Everything's gotta die sometime.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

There’s still a good bit of people active here and new members are still joining, even if it’s not at the same rate as before.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2022)

this is the first night in literally forever that I lie down in my bed (which I usually do before I get up and brush my teeth and turn the light off and whatnot) and I actually felt so tired that I didn't want to get up. I feel like I could fall asleep with the light on. I still need to get up to change into my bed clothes but I hope this means I'll have a relatively easy time falling asleep tonight.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2022)

I need to sleep now…


----------



## Neb (Jul 10, 2022)

I having one of my moms help me search for a PS5. She’s prepared to order from several sites and enabled notifications for restock updates. If anyone can find one it’s her. She managed to find a SNES Classic when those were still hard to come by (with the help of a kind GameStop employee).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2022)

PoGo rng sucks :^^^)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 10, 2022)

Urgh, I really do detest summer as a season, too much sun and too much heat when it materialises.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 10, 2022)

i honestly don’t know why people have like 5 different covers on their bed. call me lazy but just slap a blanket on my bed and i’ll be fine, the cold helps me sleep anyway.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2022)

One thing that made me happy is my friend lost weight and I know she has been trying. I’m so happy for her. She lost 30 pounds.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2022)

Okay, but how do you pronounce Deirdre? Is it "Deer-dre" or is it "Dare-dre"? I've been saying the latter for years now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Okay, but how do you pronounce Deirdre? Is it "Deer-dre" or is it "Dare-dre"? I've been saying the latter for years now.


it's "deer-dre" 


I'm surprised how much German language knowledge I've retained considering I haven't actively studied it since I graduated. I really want to start studying it again but idk how to do it alone lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

Talking about german, I love when people pronounce "ei" as "ee" or something. Like bro stop, lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 11, 2022)

My SD card came yesterday, I'm so happy to have most of my games back.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

The lack of actual communication with some people I've encountered on Neopets amuses me. Like, i understand you might feel bad, sleepy, busy or whatever but if you can't give me some sort of answer that's like, not gonna get you anywhere.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 11, 2022)

I can't believe I've resorted to looking at a portable a/c units on Amazon (and added one to my basket) to combat this hot weather.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 11, 2022)

I saw this image online a few weeks ago. I thought that me having two 3DS systems was weird-


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 11, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I saw this image online a few weeks ago. I thought that me having two 3DS systems was weird-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uhhh
how did they even afford like 8 switch lites and are those a bunch of 3DS/DS I see?
either they wanna sell those orrrrr I don't know why you need that many devices


----------



## Beanz (Jul 11, 2022)

i hate spaghetti so so much, it’s my least favorite food in the entire world. it’s so bland and flavorless, the texture is disgusting, and the tomato sauce doesn’t help at all. i don’t understand why people like it so much.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 11, 2022)

My extremely old (outdated) Android tablet decided to work again.
Back to the storage where it belongs now lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

Honestly, summer is over-rated. Ah yes, let me stay outside all day in the blistering heat and the bazillion bugs. I like winter a lot more.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 11, 2022)

Children of the Winter, unite!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2022)

found this on Amazon while looking at opossum plushies, idk why it came up but this is the most unnecessarily terrifying thing I've ever seen on there


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

Summer rocks, all other seasons here suck big time.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

The site’s activity was extremely low today.

Also, agreed with the above. A _huge_ middle finger to winter.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

This is the most barren I've seen TBT yet 
(But then again, it's almost 5 AM in my area...)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm not a big fan of Ska-type music, but "The Impression That I Get" (by The Mighy Mighty Bosstones) is pretty good:


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jul 12, 2022)

Guess I'm back for a bit, tulpas are getting better.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

Listening to the Breath of the Wild theme actually gave me goosebumps 
Either that or it's just really cold and I'm wearing T-shirt and shorts ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

I was thinking of adding my Discord tag to my profile or in the bottom corner of my signature but I’m unsure if I want to do that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm so glad this showed up in my yt feed again


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2022)

really hope fedex delivers today like x__x


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2022)

I really want a black cloak 

like this, it's really just a vibe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2022)

Love when they say Europe has extreme heat and I'm up north being like, sure send that heat here. We don't get that many nice days in the north, lol.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 13, 2022)

i wish that procreate was on mac.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I have a Wii Balance Board but I don't even have Wii Fit


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 13, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Love when they say Europe has extreme heat and I'm up north being like, sure send that heat here. We don't get that many nice days in the north, lol.



Just move to Africa, bro.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I saw this video and at first I was blown away, but then I realized: Wouldn't it be dangerous to play music on the back of a truck while it's driving? Especially with larger instruments, like the piano or drums.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I saw this video and at first I was blown away, but then I realized: Wouldn't it be dangerous to play music on the back of a truck while it's driving? Especially with larger instruments, like the piano or drums.


While I don't think you should do that in real life, it's a game/video with animated characters


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2022)

Animal Crossing is so much fun with other people, especially New Leaf.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2022)

Was watching a video ranking the different Pokemon Champions and the comments all agree Diantha was ultimately forgettable. God, I had Diantha TBT mirror flashbacks.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Was watching a video ranking the different Pokemon Champions and the comments all agree Diantha was ultimately forgettable. God, I had Diantha TBT mirror flashbacks.



Same when I watched that video.  Diantha is one of the few mirrors I remember from TBT mirror events because of how horrific it was to try and guess that it was her, LMAO!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I swear my crush could literally tell me she likes me and I’ll still somehow convince myself that she doesn’t.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 14, 2022)

I don't know why, but this evening I've been thinking a lot about The Bravery's "An Honest Mistake" (it's not necessarily stuck in my mind though). So I decided to look it up on YouTube just now. I don't think that I had ever seen the official video for this song before (and I've known and liked this song since it came out in 2005!). Cool video.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

People really have to be careful with the words they use… I learned that firsthand. Even if you don’t think it comes off as condescending, it does.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2022)

Tempted to ask that hub if I can go pick it up like it's obviously not getting here ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2022)

dang my old 3DSXL sold within 24 hours, nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2022)

me at 12pm: I really need to eat but I just brushed my teeth so ig I'll wait half an hour 

me at 1pm: *still hasn't eaten bc exec dysfunction and too preoccupied w my new 3ds lol*


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm doing this dumb challenge for myself where I listen to the full 10 hours of an extended video game song, I've already done 2 hours for the Lon Lon Ranch theme and another 2 hours for the Wii Sports Resort title theme in one day.


----------



## oak (Jul 14, 2022)

My mom told me not to wear my 1 piece bathing suit without shorts or else people will see the cellulite on the back of my legs. OH WELL WOMAN, my entire leg is made of fat so imma do what I want and live my life in this fat body of mine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2022)

I think one of the greatest jokes in all of Animal Crossing is when the encyclopedia page for the sea bass in Wild World says "they put up a fight, but it's worth it."


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 14, 2022)

Barely realized I actually love to sing but never do it in front of people.

Found that cause I was home alone for the first time in a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2022)

I have an article in my Google News feed rn that says "Nintendo is buying an animation studio" but I keep reading it as "Nintendo is bullying an animation studio" lmfaooooo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 15, 2022)

Whatcha gonna do when they come for *YOU?*


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

I can’t wait until my new shoes actually arrive in the mail.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have an article in my Google News feed rn that says "Nintendo is buying an animation studio" but I keep reading it as "Nintendo is bullying an animation studio" lmfaooooo



LOL, just the thought of this is hilarious.  Like some Nintendo employees are just ganging up on an animation studio employee, and they're like, "What do you do?  Animate pictures?  Yeah?  Well WE make video games."

and the animation studio employee is just creeping into the wall like, "yeah, okay, that's cool..."  

Then Bowser walks in and is like, "So I heard we're bullying an animation studio employee today!"  **beats fists together**


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

This shade of green for the forum grass is a very nice shade of green.



Spoiler: reference in case someone’s reading a 5 months in the future


----------



## Neb (Jul 15, 2022)

I miss falling asleep before 3 A.M.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think one of the greatest jokes in all of Animal Crossing is when the encyclopedia page for the sea bass in Wild World says "they put up a fight, but it's worth it."


I never got half of these fish puns lmao xD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

Why can't Tomodachi Life just give me new colors for the cat-ears headband, it's the only shop item I actually want.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm thinking about recording myself playing SimCity for my next youtube video, I wanna try to put my non-existent editing skills to the test lol

(by non-existent I mean I have never actually edited a video in my life and I kinda know _how _to edit videos but actually doing it is a whole other story)


----------



## oak (Jul 15, 2022)

The colour of cantaloupe is just nice.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

I’ve been watching train videos and it’s feeling like I’m actually on the train.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

I just noticed that I messed up Abby's teeth in my latest dawing and now it's haunting me, lol.


Spoiler: I don't think teeth are supposed to be curved..?


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just noticed that I messed up Abby's teeth in my latest dawing and now it's haunting me, lol.


If it makes you worry less, I actually think it's really cute! It looks like little vampire teeth or something that makes her a little mischievous. She looks like that :3c face hehehe.

—


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548090804521996289
I saw this post today and I'm crying, I want to have kids some day and I want to care for them with all my heart. I want them to grow in a loving environment and I just want them to be happy im sobbing


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just noticed that I messed up Abby's teeth in my latest dawing and now it's haunting me, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't think teeth are supposed to be curved..?
> ...


Same as Skarmoury!! I think it makes her look ADORABLE! You have MASTERED how to draw the Mii's lol she looks sooo good!!!!!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

So many Pokémon Leaks, so very little trailers.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm thinking about recording myself playing SimCity for my next youtube video, I wanna try to put my non-existent editing skills to the test lol
> 
> (by non-existent I mean I have never actually edited a video in my life and I kinda know _how _to edit videos but actually doing it is a whole other story)


Looooool what's really funny is that I was actually watching one of your videos earlier today, more specifically when you were playing Animal Crossing on the Gamecube. Your youtube channel is in your sig so I thought I'd have a look to check it out. Maybe you should play Beetle Adventure Racing next.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m really looking forward to my first TBT Fair this year. They look like tons of fun and I’ve read good things about them!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 16, 2022)

I miss the rain!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

I always say that I'll never use Reddit and that it's not for me, but... I kinda wanna make an account so I can join the r/poofesure sub-reddit.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2022)

This song randomly popped into my head. You wouldn't expect it to come from a Zelda game considering how goofy it sounds, especially when Twilight Princess is a bit more dark-themed.


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 16, 2022)

Bathroom music should be a thing, especially in public restrooms. They're always too quiet for my liking.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> This song randomly popped into my head. You wouldn't expect it to come from a Zelda game considering how goofy it sounds, especially when Twilight Princess is a bit more dark-themed.


My dad was playing that song earlier and I was gonna make a post about that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2022)

my friend just referred to Billie Eilish as "billy eyelash" and I can't even rn i'm done


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

I SENT MY CRUSH A DRAWING OF MITZI I MADE AND HE ASKED IF IT WAS ANKHA


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 16, 2022)

I decided to take a "what kind of gamer are you quiz?" (a more in-depth one) for fun
the results are about what I expected except I would think Mastery and/or Achievement would actually be higher then that and social would be even lower then that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I decided to take a "what kind of gamer are you quiz?" (a more in-depth one) for fun
> the results are about what I expected except I would think Mastery and/or Achievement would actually be higher then that and social would be even lower then that
> View attachment 447954View attachment 447955


Where did you take this quiz? I'm curious to try this one out for fun as well.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 16, 2022)

ok so yesterday i had a genius thought, stealing the krabby patty secret formula doesn’t look like it’s working out for plankton, he and karen can’t go to the krusty krab to purchase the krabby patty themselves (i believe in one episode they tried to) so why don’t they just hire some random fish on the street to buy it for them? they could just order one from doordash or uber eats.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 16, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Where did you take this quiz? I'm curious to try this one out for fun as well.


Here you go Shellzilla! This is the quiz I took: https://apps.quanticfoundry.com/surveys/answer/gamerprofile/


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't really get why ads and brands always use the words "technology"
Like what it does technology.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 17, 2022)

I took the gaming profile quiz too, and apparently I'm a Slayer/Gardener! 





Hilarious combination aside, I have to say it seems pretty accurate to my tastes!  Decimate some armies of darkness, then relax at home and tend to my flowers...


Spoiler: charts


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 17, 2022)

Can it just be Wednesday already?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my friend just referred to Billie Eilish as "billy eyelash" and I can't even rn i'm done


i always do that ahaha. i don't like billy eyelash so it fits her lmao


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 17, 2022)

I forgot I even had these.
Do they even still do this....


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 17, 2022)

“you did great today” yeah thanks i know, but im complaining about it being unnecessarily tiring 🫥


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 17, 2022)

Rainbow Road is a literal nightmare. I fell off the track so many times.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 17, 2022)

if i was a magical girl who had a silly little magical girl outfit and wand who fought evil with my magical girl magic, my life would be significantly better


----------



## Merielle (Jul 17, 2022)

not me looking at stuff and thinking "oh that would be a perfect gift for [fictional character]"


----------



## Neb (Jul 17, 2022)

Photoshopping images for my anime logging website profile is so much fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2022)

tbh the spinning rat meme that is flooding youtube rn is prob the first meme in a very long time that I've genuinely found to be annoying. it's just not even amusing after like the second watch.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 17, 2022)

So now I guess the only Nook Miles achievement I'm stuck on that will take a long time to complete is my "Nook Miles for Miles" one 
at least I can complete it by doing little tasks each day but I've never been really interesting in trying to farm Nook Miles since there's not really anything I can buy with them that will make it worth my while :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Here you go Shellzilla! This is the quiz I took: https://apps.quanticfoundry.com/surveys/answer/gamerprofile/


Thanks, BrokenSanity! I just took the quiz and I got my results.




I agree with this one. I pretty much play games to have a relaxing and fun time while aiming to get some stuff done. This may explain why I absolutely despise playing games like Cuphead for example. That game punishes you heavily for the smallest mistakes and it drives me mad lol.


Spoiler: The rest of the results if you want to check it out!






Interesting result for the immersion. While the survey mostly focuses on the story and narrative aspects of the game, I feel like sound designs should be included as well. It's nice hearing the ocean waves while walking along the beach in New Horizons, or getting goosebumps listening to the engine noises in any of the Gran Turismo games, _especially_ inside tunnels for that extra echo.




I like the results I got for discovery. I always get curious about what will happen if I do this and that unless I know for a fact that it won't turn out very well. Flinging a metal box suddenly up into the air in Breath of the Wild is hilarious to me lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2022)

I took the quiz and got this:





Spoiler: More


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 18, 2022)

It’s so hot that my laptop battery started going down quicker than normal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2022)

man love when something is in customs but they take ages making it available to pay customs on lol?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 18, 2022)

I sometimes wonder how the name "Karen" got to be associated with, well, Karens (I guess I could find out if I really wanted to, but it's not important).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2022)

I wonder if my coworker could tell I was frustrated today because she just straight up told me I should go back to school and find a higher paying job because our job isn't worth it


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 18, 2022)

Spoiler: Horrible with Technology Blender rant



I never really use confusing things and I really dont like technology... I thought making my little banners was hard but today I learned something new. I AM NEVER USING BLENDER AGAIN. I tried for an hour just to make my Octoling and it was so confusing! It felt like I got absolutely no where! I got to where I had a useable character but I didnt even feel like trying to add the shirt, headphones, and shoes.... It took me so long just to add pants. I dont know how people do it. I just wanted to make a cool picture but omg I am never trying that again. That is way to nerdy and confusing for someone like me! (If anyone knows how to do it please help me lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Spoiler: Horrible with Technology Blender rant
> 
> 
> 
> I never really use confusing things and I really dont like technology... I thought making my little banners was hard but today I learned something new. I AM NEVER USING BLENDER AGAIN. I tried for an hour just to make my Octoling and it was so confusing! It felt like I got absolutely no where! I got to where I had a useable character but I didnt even feel like trying to add the shirt, headphones, and shoes.... It took me so long just to add pants. I dont know how people do it. I just wanted to make a cool picture but omg I am never trying that again. That is way to nerdy and confusing for someone like me! (If anyone knows how to do it please help me lol)


are you trying to create a 3D model in blender or are you importing game models and posing them? the latter actually isn't that difficult and I could help w that. I'm not sure about the clothes though, you'll have to lmk what exactly you're trying to do.


just came here to say SO to all my trans guys and trans-masc people, yall are amazing and 10000% valid


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2022)

I've been really interested recently in having a bird as a pet, particularly love birds. Though all the research I've done makes it seem very daunting. It's not something I can feasibly do right now anyways with cats in the house, but looking in the future maybe,


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)

I don't know how, but I only got two-three hours of sleep last night and I have more energy than I usually do right now...


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 19, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## Icelyn (Jul 19, 2022)

It would be great to take a nap now . Should I sleep for 1 or more hours? Will the neighbors drill as always again? 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2022



Venti said:


> I don't know how, but I only got two-three hours of sleep last night and I have more energy than I usually do right now...


Most probably you will pass out in the next few hours lol. Take care


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 19, 2022)

The other day I did a reverse search on some image (I can't remember what it was anymore) that someone posted on another forum, and it didn't return any exact results. But when I looked at the bottom in the "similar images" section, there was "erotic" artwork of...... Bowser. That's one of the last videogame characters that I'd ever imagine someone doing that type of artwork with (but then again, I guess "Rule 34" is a thing).


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> The other day I did a reverse search on some image (I can't remember what it was anymore) that someone posted on another forum, and it didn't return any exact results. But when I looked at the bottom in the "similar images" section, there was "erotic" artwork of...... Bowser. That's one of the last videogame characters that I'd ever imagine someone doing that type of artwork with (but then again, I guess "Rule 34" is a thing).


Yeah there are a lot of characters that really seem like I wouldn't think people would make... questionable fanart of them like that 
but I guess people do that to like everything


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 19, 2022)

It’s been a while since I’ve been here, probably the longest break I’ve taken ever lol

You ever just ask a question which is really stupid and feel dumb afterwards


----------



## Neb (Jul 19, 2022)

If Japanese wasn't such a time sink I would probably study German too. Most of my ancestors were either German or German speaking Swiss people, so it'd be cool it too. The problem is all of the dialects. There are over 200 the last time I checked. Thankfully most German speakers can speak standard German, so it wouldn't be a big deal or anything. Maybe when I'm fluent in Japanese in roughly two decades I can start learning that language too.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)

Icelyn said:


> It would be great to take a nap now . Should I sleep for 1 or more hours? Will the neighbors drill as always again?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2022
> 
> ...



Nah, I was actually up for most of the night.  Just wasn't on TBT.


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 19, 2022)

I should really clean out my shoe rack. I don't have a place for my new huaraches. Originally, I purposely left out the shoes section when I was doing the clothing section of the Konmari cleaning process. Most of my footwear were gifted to me and I didn't want to hurt anyone's feeling by discarding them. However, most of them are dressy shoes and are gathering dust.

I mean when the boots look like this then it's time to let go? This style has been out of fashion for like a decade now, right? I've never worn them.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

I should look into getting a screen protector for my laptop and 3DS too.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 19, 2022)

I wish my new shoes would actually show up. It should be soon. I haven’t bothered to check the tracking number.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 20, 2022)

Too bad I'm going to be extremely busy again for the latter half of August onwards so I'm going to miss like half of the TBT fair


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Too bad I'm going to be extremely busy again for the latter half of August onwards so I'm going to miss like half of the TBT fair


That’s a shame. I’m really looking forward to the fair. It’ll be my first one. At least you’ll be able to participate in some of it! I’d enjoy the parts you can.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm so glad my friend turned me into a podcast girl before I get on my flight tomorrow


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2022)

i just realized my 7 year tbt anniversary was 3 days ago oops


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

jiny said:


> i just realized my 7 year tbt anniversary was 3 days ago oops



You just reminded me that we joined the same day, but on different years, LMAO.  For some reason I've looked at your posts around 5-10 times in the past couple weeks and it still didn't occur to me.  I guess since it falls on one day for everyone it's easy to forget.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Spoiler: female talk, lol



I’m highly satisfied with the period underwear I got. It’s seriously the best thing ever and it works very well, no leaks or need for pads. 

I’m using the thinx brand. Absolutely perfect.  Well worth it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 20, 2022)

Venti said:


> You just reminded me that we joined the same day, but on different years, LMAO.  For some reason I've looked at your posts around 5-10 times in the past couple weeks and it still didn't occur to me.  I guess since it falls on one day for everyone it's easy to forget.


lol I never paid attention to mine, so I wanted to see. Mine was exactly a month ago back in 2017. Not that I remained active throughout it all.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> lol I never paid attention to mine, so I wanted to see. Mine was exactly a month ago back in 2017. Not that I remained active throughout it all.


I joined back in 2013 and I didn’t even become active until 2020.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

I accidentally hit my elbow with my Wii Remote, I guess playing a game while doing my "thinking pose" wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## oak (Jul 20, 2022)

Dang canadian government making smokes even more expensive. Back in my day in high school a pack of strawberry cigarellos were 6 bucks. Those were the days.


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 20, 2022)

Should I buy Stray now or wait for the physical copy?


----------



## Beanz (Jul 20, 2022)

the big star tee is going around my town like the plague, almost everyone is wearing it. i swear this is octavian’s fault because this started after he moved in lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

Beanz said:


> the big star tee is going around my town like the plague, almost everyone is wearing it. i swear this is octavian’s fault because this started after he moved in lol



I swear I'm so out of it today I thought you meant your in real life town that you live in.  I was like, "wth, for real?"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2022)

oak said:


> Dang canadian government making smokes even more expensive. Back in my day in high school a pack of strawberry cigarellos were 6 bucks. Those were the days.


Literally everything these days is getting more expensive while big companies are still raking in profits. It's frustrating considering a lot of people are struggling financially.


----------



## oak (Jul 20, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Literally everything these days is getting more expensive while big companies are still raking in profits. It's frustrating considering a lot of people are struggling financially.


I'm okay with them taxing the crap outta smokes cause they gross, but the inflation on food and other necessities sure is putting a strain on people.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2022)

I think of this scene from Atlantis once in a long while and it makes me laugh every time, prob the best part of the whole movie


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

Found this video and I thought: "Wait, is this really the thing? This song sounds familiar..." Turns out it's a Friday Night Funkin' song, the heck.  I think it's an edit, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Found this video and I thought: "Wait, is this really the thing? This song sounds familiar..." Turns out it's a Friday Night Funkin' song, the heck.  I think it's an edit, though.


dude that's the classic SiIvaGunner move 

personally I like what he did with Only Me and Kakariko Village, I was so confused the first time I heard these lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Based off the last few posts, I thought this was the “what are you listening to” thread.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 21, 2022)

I miss the rain!


----------



## Neb (Jul 21, 2022)

Over the past several years I developed a habit of switching back and forth between a dozen games at a time and barely finishing any of them. Focusing on just two games at a time makes playing them much more manageable. For once I feel like I’m making meaningful process while spending time on this hobby.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2022)

I’m going to sleep now so I don’t wake up super late tomorrow. I have a tendency to wake up real late on my days off and my sleep schedule goes whack. Not this week.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 21, 2022)

I feel like an alien when people start talking about shows like Stranger Things. Like what the flip are you saying?


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm not quiet, I'm just thinking.
and also typing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2022)

@/daringred_ hasn't been on in over a month, hope she's okay


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 21, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I joined back in 2013 and I didn’t even become active until 2020.


Hah yeah...when I joined I think it was mostly to do some trades. I didn't really stick around until during NH's launch.


Croconaw said:


> Based off the last few posts, I thought this was the “what are you listening to” thread.


For real lol I had to do read the title again.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I think of this scene from Atlantis once in a long while and it makes me laugh every time, prob the best part of the whole movie


I remember that movie! And there was another guy who was scared of soap bars or something lol. I remember that scene pretty well to lol.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 21, 2022)

Can I just brag that I got today’s wordle on the second line from a single letter???


Spoiler: Spoiler: hint



I’ve been thinking about and googling bugs lately lol


----------



## Beanz (Jul 21, 2022)

debating on whether or not i should get back into new horizons or not, i love new leaf but it’s kind of lonely. i love how active the new horizons community is on here, i kind of hate my island but at the same time i don’t want to restart because i’ve never had an island for more than a year.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

I think all polls on this site should be anonymous, especially the controversial ones. Public votes shouldn’t even be an option.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 22, 2022)

So LEGO made Technic, a LEGO Theme that, like the name implies, is more technical than normal LEGO set. It allowed for gear functions and mechanics in a set so you can have moving parts and done so by just turning a nob. Common sets where vehicle based sets, especially construction or any vehicle with special mechanisms. The Theme became very popular.

Eventually they expanded the Theme into a fantasy type realm with robot characters and a simple story. Throw Bots and Roboriders were somewhat successful but the story didn’t grab people very much. So LEGO made a new series with a more complete story.

In 2001 Bionicle was first released, still under the Technic Theme name. Because of this, the first few years of Bionicle had gear functions manly used to have them attack. It was actually pretty neat because you can use the attack function to knock an opponents mask off and win. The mask were definitely one the coolest parts. The series started with collecting masks and there were A LOT of them and alt colours to collect. Even really rare ones only in Randomized Bags.

Few years later they started abandoning the mask knocking off mechanic and eventually replaced gear mechanisms for gimmicks like light up eyes or swords. The first change caused the collecting gimmick to switch to Disks, was was still interesting, they were fun to shoot with the launcher and had codes on them plus they glow in the dark. Also they changed the shading of the Toa’s (main heros) colours for some reason. Heck the Toa of Stone was very inconsistent. Eventually became yellow for some reason.

The last few years of Bionicle it started to go down hill story wise, mainly compared to the first few years. And then LEGO done goofed.

The lime green pieces were made incorrectly so they had micro bubble in the plastic causing ball socket pieces to break. To make up for this they redesigned the ball socket piece, which actually made them BREAK MORE than the original design. Like my goodness I have so many broken pieces because LEGO made a stupid decision and didn’t even quality check the design. I don’t know even know how that was even possible.

Anyways they knew Bionicle was toast now because off their mistake. And ended it real quick

After that they made Hero Factory, which was more of a boring and less dark story version of Bionicle. No one dies in Hero Factory. Lame I know. They did eventually fix the ball socket pieces with a new Technic system. I forget the name but I call it the skeleton system. Basically it’s a simple skeleton you make and then add armor to the skeleton to make a figure. It’s pretty fun but the main issue I had was it was very creativity limiting compared to the old system. Also people mentioned that it
Wasn’t nearly as compatible to standard LEGO pieces so that might have affected sales.

After Hero Factory they rebooted Bionicle. They figured it was popular the first time, why not try it again? It failed miserably.

The series was ridiculously simplified compared to the original series (they should have learned from Throw Bots that it doesn’t work), and from old fans, it came as an insult because it was very soulless and nothing to look up and learn about the world. It just was you see is what you get. Also the promo videos was absolute garbage and very cheap. The original series had realistic animations and made the Bionicles feel reall. Gen 2 just gave us wonky 2D animations with one guy voicing all characters, even the female toa.
Also the designs were too much and not as simple and coherent as the originals.

After LEGO ended Bionicle G2 they have not since made any Technic figures of any kind. Not even Star Wars.

It is said LEGO decided that they were no longer marketable. Kids just don’t want large figures anymore. But they are WRONG. Kids and adults want figures but they need to be 1. Well deigned and 2. Have an actually engaging and interesting story. They apparently didn’t learn that and now we have nothing but the pieces from the past to give us that old feeling we used to have.

TL DR - LEGO made Bionicle which was super successful. Messed up and retired it. Made new Themes that weren’t as good and now they no longer makes technic figures because they don’t see their mistake.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)

CVS needs to fill my script already, I need my anxiety med. :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 22, 2022)

Wii Party is actually less infuriating than Wii Sports, or maybe it's just that I've been playing on Standard (aka the second-easiest) difficulty the whole time. I mostly did that so I can play against one of my favorite Miis (Nick). It required a ton of restarting, but it was totally worth it.

This also happened while I was playing Globe Trot and I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm curious as to what people think of this gift pic my friend did for me:


Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

I just avoided an Ebay scam. I’m happy that I looked at the username and had the knowledge to avoid something like that.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 22, 2022)

I've thrown/hit my Wii Remote more while playing Table Tennis than in Swordplay Showdown (Wii Sports Resort), which I honestly find pretty surprising.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2022)

Psydye said:


> I'm curious as to what people think of this gift pic my friend did for me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


love it except I'm all not in favor of super PDA stuff like that lolllll, remove that part and it's golden.


----------



## oak (Jul 22, 2022)

The vet gave me a bottle of all the rabbit teeth she pulled. My first thought was to make a necklace but that's just kinda messed up. Thanks brain.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

I never understood the selling of OCs, at least, I’ve never done it. Do people just create a character, and then sell them for stuff like RLC/bells/etcetera? Then when someone buys them, it becomes theirs and they’re free to do whatever they want with that character? Is that how it works, lol?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2022)

weather go home you're drunk it's definitely not autumn yet


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 23, 2022)

I can daydream/brainstorm the first kiss between my two main characters. But have a hard time turning the scene into words.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 23, 2022)

I originally planned on trying out Cycling or Archery in Wii Sports Resort today, but my sore arm decided to say no and give me the L. Either I slept on it or pulled a muscle while playing Swordplay Showdown yesterday, but the latter doesn't make much sense because I was flicking my wrist to move the Wii Remote. Anyway, gotta wait for this thing to not hurt for a bit before I start playing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I never understood the selling of OCs, at least, I’ve never done it. Do people just create a character, and then sell them for stuff like RLC/bells/etcetera? Then when someone buys them, it becomes theirs and they’re free to do whatever they want with that character? Is that how it works, lol?


yeah basically but I always thought that unless you really just have no creativity at all it's kinda useless to "buy" characters from other people. creating characters really isnt too difficult, you can personalize them more, and they feel more special because they're your own creations and not someone else's. I've never bought a character from anyone, all my characters are my own creations. I've saved quite a bit of money that way lol. I prefer to stick to transferring currency for pieces of artwork instead.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 23, 2022)

Is anyone else able to concentrate when it's quiet.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 23, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Is anyone else able to concentrate when it's quiet.


nah, i prefer having music since it helps me focus more, it just feels empty without sound


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 23, 2022)

Current mood:


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 23, 2022)

Today I stopped at a certain store to see if they had something, and the shopping center that it's located in sort of feels like it radiates "bad vibrations". The concrete is all dirty and cracked up and there's also some graffiti and trash. If I recall correctly, one time a mutilated body was even found in a suitcase inside a dumpster behind one of the stores in that very same shopping center. Despite that, it's probably not a very dangerous area (I've lived in much worse), but it'd still probably be wise to not be there for too long (and especially after dark).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 23, 2022)

You know what? I don't think that I've ever tried a fluffernutter before.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)

Ended up sleeping way too long, lol.  Kind of glad I did though.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 24, 2022)

I can’t wait for the TBT Fair announcement post. 

Anyway, you know those pronoun pages people have where it lists like a name, your identities, and other crap? I was thinking about making one. I don’t know, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2022)

read the synopsis for the very first episode of Sonic Boom and it already sounds so ridiculous lol, very tempted to start watching it this evening. if it's anything like the clips and memes I keep seeing circling around I'll prob end up loving it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 24, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Is anyone else able to concentrate when it's quiet.



Nope, I need music blasting in my ears or just an overall loud environment that I'm used to (work, school, ect...)

I can't use videos or podcasts as 'music' cause I'll concentrate too much on watching the video/takin in the info, even if there isn't much to watch, or the voices on the podcast. Voices are distracting to me, but when it's music and singing its fine. I'll eventually become backround noise until a song I really love comes on, then I'll end up listening to that until it ends, then go back to my thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2022)

my favorite unsolicited mom comment has to be when she says "why do you like wearing dresses n stuff if you're supposed to be a guy" like bruh did I ever straight up tell you I'm a trans guy lol??? plus clothes do not invalidate gender identity anyways so it really doesn't matter what I wear. she's kinda hypocritical in that way, cause she always says "don't worry abt what others think you just wear what you want to" then she'll turn around and say "that's a girl's hat" like okay what of it lmao

besides my taste in dresses is very particular so you very likely won't catch me wearing one anyways


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 25, 2022)

I missed these.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 25, 2022)

Well, I guess it's just the four of us right now (invisible members don't count, 'cos well, they're invisible).


----------



## oak (Jul 25, 2022)

I went into my bedroom to feed my rabbit his morning meds and the neighbours cat crawled out from under my bed? When did you get here Mister Beef?


----------



## Franny (Jul 25, 2022)

i hope the person who invented Midol is having a great life/afterlife.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 25, 2022)

thinking about the time when i went to pennsylvania last year and saw some guy outside talking to his neighbor in nothing but his underwear lmao


----------



## Merielle (Jul 25, 2022)

My mom tried to order groceries for pickup super early this morning, and instead of ordering fifteen apples, she ordered fifteen _bags_ of apples. 
...I guess it's a good thing I really like apples.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2022)

Merielle said:


> My mom tried to order groceries for pickup super early this morning, and instead of ordering fifteen apples, she ordered fifteen _bags_ of apples.
> ...I guess it's a good thing I really like apples.


How many is in a bag lol? You could peel and core a few of them to make apple pies if you don't think you'll eat them before they go bad.



Beanz said:


> thinking about the time when i went to pennsylvania last year and saw some guy outside talking to his neighbor in nothing but his underwear lmao


Sounds like York PA lol...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 25, 2022)

Merielle said:


> My mom tried to order groceries for pickup super early this morning, and instead of ordering fifteen apples, she ordered fifteen _bags_ of apples.
> ...I guess it's a good thing I really like apples.


Wow!! Thats a ton of yummy apples! A LOT OF THEM HAHAHAHA! If only you were in my kitchen yesterday! I made a lots of Caramel and made a few Caramel Apples with my mother!


----------



## Merielle (Jul 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> How many is in a bag lol? You could peel and core a few of them to make apple pies if you don't think you'll eat them before they go bad.


About 10-12, it looks like.  Thankfully we're going to see my grandparents later this week—we've already decided we're going to bring them a nice large apple crisp.  



Mr_Keroppi said:


> Wow!! Thats a ton of yummy apples! A LOT OF THEM HAHAHAHA! If only you were in my kitchen yesterday! I made a lots of Caramel and made a few Caramel Apples with my mother!


Ahh those sound great! ;v; I think we'll be getting to try out lots of apple recipes for sure ahahaha


----------



## Beanz (Jul 25, 2022)

woah i did not know that blathers had this much lore attached to him


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2022)

how am I just today learning that there is a Pac-Man World 1 remaster coming out next month lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2022)

Just another month and a half before cooler weather sets in....CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 25, 2022)

I had a dream where half way through I was in a bakery looking at croissants. My mother is making the grocery list and my father is picking them up tomorrow..... Maybe this is the universe telling me to ask my mother for QUASONTSSSS


----------



## Beanz (Jul 26, 2022)

marry me is possibly the worst movie i have ever seen. it was like two hour torture just because my mom wanted to watch it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 26, 2022)

Thank goodness the days are getting shorter and Autumn is only four and half weeks away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2022)

idk how the weather works elsewhere in the world but here in Ohio the weather doesn't start to cool off until about mid-October. I still have to deal with hot weather for like 3 months


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2022)

seriously only good thing with rain weather is that i can sport my 60s mod rain coat otherwise it can **** off.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2022)

hmmmm


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 26, 2022)

About half of the items available in the shop are all sold out. I'm not necessarily thinking of purchasing anything in particular though, it's just something that I've noticed for awhile now.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 26, 2022)

For some reason, I'm not really getting much notifications for threads right now (even though new replies are being posted to them).


----------



## Franny (Jul 26, 2022)

want to try my hand at acrylic nails but i dont have the money or motivation rn


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 26, 2022)

A few poses are different; it's pretty interesting.

North American version (My original game):  VS                                                     Japanese version:













Also my dead DeviantArt account is 14 years old now; I have another one but I forgot how old it was and the username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2022)

lmao at people getting bothered by (presumably white) people sporting dreadlocks and playing reggae and related music... uh rastafari/dreadlocks is not a bipoc exclusive thing but yeah y'all instead of being home on social media and games maybe get an offline job.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 27, 2022)

I wish my Miis in Tomodachi Life were more diverse, like half of them are just CPU Miis from Wii Sports.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I wish my Miis in Tomodachi Life were more diverse, like half of them are just CPU Miis from Wii Sports.


If you want, I can make some miis for you. I don’t have the game anymore but I can share you the mii qr code from mii maker.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2022

Why so many women are so taller than me these days. I thought 5.5 was average


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 27, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> If you want, I can make some miis for you. I don’t have the game anymore but I can share you the mii qr code from mii maker.


I'd love that! You can send me a DM here on TBT whenever. 


Mr_Persona said:


> Why so many women are so taller than me these days. I thought 5.5 was average


It depends on the region for average height, and it also depends on the gender assigned at birth. For example, the average height for Canadian females is 5'4". From what I've seen when I looked it up, it seems to be the same for American females as well.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'd love that! You can send me a DM here on TBT whenever.
> 
> It depends on the region for average height, and it also depends on the gender assigned at birth. For example, the average height for Canadian females is 5'4". From what I've seen when I looked it up, it seems to be the same for American females as well.


Alright. I will go on and make some later tonight.

I'm in the USA but I see so many tall women.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2022)

jokes on yall I'm 5'3" 

just out of boredom I looked up tox box on Google and I got a bunch of results for "toy box" and I'm like "no bruh i meant _tox box_ lmaooooo"


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 27, 2022)

^ I'm also 5'3", which I guess is average for my age but a lot of people I know are taller. Somehow my younger brother is taller than me, he's like 5'6". 

I'm playing Wii Party right now, and I gotta say that Master Difficulty really lives up to its name. Seriously, I've gotten 4th place on every single mini-game, I'd be lucky to get 3rd or higher. It doesn't really help that Yoko gets literal God rolls (she got an 18-roll, aka the highest possible outcome), Marisa has the best luck, and Pierre is always one step ahead of me.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ^ I'm also 5'3", which I guess is average for my age but a lot of people I know are taller. Somehow my younger brother is taller than me, he's like 5'6".
> 
> I'm playing Wii Party right now, and I gotta say that Master Difficulty really lives up to its name. Seriously, I've gotten 4th place on every single mini-game, I'd be lucky to get 3rd or higher. It doesn't really help that Yoko gets literal God rolls (she got an 18-roll, aka the highest possible outcome), Marisa has the best luck, and Pierre is always one step ahead of me.


Males grow until 21 i think and females keep growing until 18. But most times i've seen younger brothers being taller than their older sisters before reaching the limit. Just something with males being quite tall.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 27, 2022)

my family decided to take our dog along with us on vacation, he’s proven himself to be a little nightmare but it’s impossible to be mad at him, he’s too cute.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

I’m 5’3” but people think I’m way younger probably due to my face or the way I dress. Although I’m not changing my style just to look older. That’s dumb. I wish people wouldn’t be so aggressive about age sometimes. I’ve gotten “you’re not of age” or “there’s no way you’re 21” when buying alcohol. And of course when I say “I’m actually older than that” they just shut up. Some people just shouldn’t be in customer service.


----------



## Neb (Jul 27, 2022)

I’ve been having to open my window and leave a large fan on for hours just to keep my room cool. If I don’t I’ll stay awake from the heat. Tomorrow and Friday and going to be even hotter too…


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 28, 2022)

The late 2000s were really something...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 449491
> 
> The late 2000s were really something...


the best times on internet for sure tbh anything before late 2010s was good imo.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2022)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2022)

I love the wallopoid collectible sm lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 28, 2022)

I just spent who-knows-how-long rambling about the aspects of Tomodachi Life I dislike. Last week I rambled about why I thought Wii Sports was better than Switch Sports. Now I wonder what I'm gonna be talking about next week. XD

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2022

I think I need to start playing The Binding of Isaac more. I was playing Tomodachi Life and Isaac asked me what his mad phrase should me, and my mind couldn't think of anything so I asked my brother. He came up with "soy milk is bad", and honestly I agree. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2022)

My random thought for the day is Uber Eats is actually really useful for people like me who can't drive due to disability, and whoever it was from my past that said the app is dumb is actually the dumb one.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 28, 2022)

I've been looking through some old cards and I love how my grandma overuses quotation marks; it makes everything sound vaguely ominous.
"Congratulations on turning 'eighteen'!"
"Hope you had fun 'in the snow'!"
"Have a 'happy birthday'!"


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2022)

Woah, man, there’s a collectible I’ve never seen before. 
And it sold 557 times!! Looks like the chocolate cake.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 29, 2022)

I must have nerves of steel to somehow be able to have completed the "Cast Master" catch 100 fish in a row by somehow staring at the fish and holding my breath waiting for the right moment with all my patience 
The trick some people mentioned for that achievement about turning up your volume and closing your eyes and listening for the fish to bite at the right time apparently didn't occur to my brain


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 29, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> lmao at people getting bothered by (presumably white) people sporting dreadlocks and playing reggae and related music... uh rastafari/dreadlocks is not a bipoc exclusive thing but yeah y'all instead of being home on social media and games maybe get an offline job.



Those people are usually always "SJWs", and they like to label that as "cultural appropriation".


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 29, 2022)

I always found it kinda odd that the Wii Sports Wiki has articles of other Wii games (like Wii Party). I guess it would be pretty redundant to have seperate wikis for each game and would be easier to just group them all together, but there's nothing like clicking the 'Random Page' option and getting an article about Wii Music or Wii Fit. :v


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

Is it kinda weird that I’ve never been to a party before and I’m 24? Like, I guess I was invited to one but I didn’t end up going because I was never kept in the loop about the location.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 29, 2022)

I don't think I'm wrong but Style Savvy Fashion Forward has similar music as Pokemon Art Academy. The background music while decorating dollhouse sounds exactly the same as Pokemon Art Academy. Now I'm just going to think about Art Academy when decorating.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 29, 2022)

Few days ago I saw a bright light fall from sky from the corner of my eye, out the window. Kinda wish I was conveniently looking the window at the time. Mostly likely it was a meteor or space junk that fell and burned up in the atmosphere, but imagine the luck if a large enough one fell right onto the lawn. Would have been so cool to have a lil meteorite.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 30, 2022)

I have officially posted *1,000* times on these wonderful forums!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 30, 2022)

Buckethead is 6'6 tall? I had no idea he was that tall. I'm not very familiar with his music, but I do know that he currently has like 300+ albums to his name.



Spoiler










Also, I just found out that recently some of his most precious guitars were stolen:









						Buckethead reaches out to fans for help after 10 of his "most important guitars" were stolen
					

Enigmatic guitarist Buckethead has reached out to fans for help recovering his 10 "most important guitars" were stolen.




					guitar.com


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

I can’t wait for the Fair.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm at a kid's birthday party and some kid came and howled at me. 

Confusing yet hilarious.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 30, 2022)

Been thinking about my past crushes today...weird.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

I’ll be sleeping very well tonight.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 30, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## skweegee (Jul 31, 2022)

I am very seriously considering taking a repeat of my last vacation in a few months. I won't have the vacation time available for it so the 2 weeks would be unpaid, but honestly I don't care about that. If the vacation goes only half as well as my last one did it will still be well worth it! But first I'd have to convince my work to let me have another two consecutive weeks off after already having convinced them to let me have another week in October to visit family.


----------



## Neb (Jul 31, 2022)

Falling asleep at 4-5 A.M. really isn’t healthy for me. I also sleep through my bed shaking alarm clock. The only thing that works for waking up early is having one of my moms yell at me. Oof.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm currently watching a certain documentary on YouTube and I'm currently 13 videos in...
I want to die


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 31, 2022)

The Commie gun girl kind of reminds me of my cousin XD


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 31, 2022)

So tired. I wish I could nap for a few days and then be fully charged.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 31, 2022)

Drained.....


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 31, 2022)

I will be getting way more hours at work very soon and I’m very excited to have that money in addition to the income I have from Ebay. That money will be very useful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2022)

need someone to play minecraft with and I'm too scared to personally ask anyone besides my brother (kinda) lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> need someone to play minecraft with and I'm too scared to personally ask anyone besides my brother (kinda) lol


I'd love to play Minecraft with you if you'd like but I'm not really sure how 
Playing Minecraft online with others is so complicated to me compared to other games that easily let you go online to play but idk how it works with Minecraft does it need a server or something?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I'd love to play Minecraft with you if you'd like but I'm not really sure how
> Playing Minecraft online with others is so complicated to me compared to other games that easily let you go online to play but idk how it works with Minecraft does it need a server or something?


depending on what platform you're playing on we'll likely have to do cross platform play (if you have the switch version then we're golden). as long as you have a Microsoft account, and you're playing any version besides Java, it should be fine. I haven't played w anyone online yet so idk exactly how it works


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> depending on what platform you're playing on we'll likely have to do cross platform play (if you have the switch version then we're golden). as long as you have a Microsoft account, and you're playing any version besides Java, it should be fine. I haven't played w anyone online yet so idk exactly how it works


Yes I have Vanilla bedrock Minecraft for the switch(that's the only Minecraft I have lol) I tried playing online w my close friend off site who also has the same version as me with NSO and we added each others Microsoft gamer tags and were confused of what next lol


----------



## Beanz (Jul 31, 2022)

HE HAS BEEN BIRTHED


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2022)

Nynaeve Al'meara has got to be one of the most annoying characters in any fiction, EVER!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 1, 2022)

I need to sleep now so I’m not exhausted tomorrow, lol.


----------



## oak (Aug 1, 2022)

I had the front door open to air out the house and a raccoon straight up tried to walk in. He was almost successful but I had to shoo that little cutey away along with his raccoon friend. My neighbour came out and was looking at them cause he said he's never seen a raccoon before & didn't even know what it was called. Then he offered to kill it and I was like bro, no. You just let them vibe at a distance. The city critters are friends.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 1, 2022)

My mother thinks it's inevitable that her aroace child will experience attraction.

For some reason its hilarious to me.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 1, 2022)

The "Agaric Wonderment" backdrop kind of reminds me of the cover from an album by Aarni (an experimental Doom Metal band from Finland):



Spoiler


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 1, 2022)

I really hate talking on the phone (making phone calls too), unless it's a family member or a friend.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 1, 2022)

Im in my bed eating golden raisins and catching beetles in Animal Crossing New Leaf at 11 PM at night. I love my life


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 2, 2022)

I love how the pigs on Minecraft dance to Pigstep and yet if one listens closely to Pigstep "frying bacon" can be heard in the background
what even


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 2, 2022)

Spoiler: TBT fair art musings



I'm thinking of using my actual preferred art style for the fair this year? I like making thick lined pixel art and after receiving unexpected kind comments on my pixel entry for the diversity contest it seems people don't find it as jarring as I thought they would. I've almost always masked my art for contest here by doing more traditional digital art since I felt my art wouldn't "fit in" otherwise.

All of this is assuming the fair has an art portion to it though. The 2020 fair I remember having many art things to do so I doubt they'd retire it entirely though.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 2, 2022)

Lucía is SO difficult to beat. Did Nintendo not program her properly or am I just bad at the game?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 2, 2022)

i just saw the chonkiest black lab i have ever seen in my life


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

I love the mango whip from Taco Bell.


----------



## oak (Aug 2, 2022)

sleep country canada, why buy a mattress anywhere else


----------



## Beanz (Aug 2, 2022)

why do womens products always have to be scented like roses or some other flower, why do men get old spice? excuse me i’d also like to smell like “wilderness” or “guitar solo” (yes i am aware that i can use old spice as a female, this was mainly posted as a joke lol)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 2, 2022)

Beanz said:


> why do womens products always have to be scented like roses or some other flower, why do men get old spice? excuse me i’d also like to smell like “wilderness” or “guitar solo” (yes i am aware that i can use old spice as a female, this was mainly posted as a joke lol)


Im the exact opposite lol I hate how all the "Mens" products always have to smell like random things that are weird lol I want to have fruit or flower flavors!!! I demand scent equality!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Im the exact opposite lol I hate how all the "Mens" products always have to smell like random things that are weird lol I want to have fruit or flower flavors!!! I demand scent equality!


I use the “cool ocean” scent from AXE. It’s a new scent. It has the red border stating it’s new, lol. I really like the scent!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 3, 2022)

My brother suggested that we start a YouTube channel and record ourselves playing games together, but I think he was joking. "With my epic skills and your constant rage, we'll be famous in no time!" I hope he's kidding about that.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 3, 2022)

is this tangy’s sad attempt at reminding me that i am (accidentally) neglecting our friendship


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2022)

I wonder what people feel about being born on February 29th. It must be sad for technically missing out on your birthday every four years lol.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 4, 2022)

cantaloupe = worst fruit on the planet


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I wonder what people feel about being born on February 29th. It must be sad for technically missing out on your birthday every four years lol.


I also wonder if they celebrate their birthday on February 28th or March 1st. Personally, I’d choose March 1st because it’s less associated with winter, to a degree, and I don’t like winter.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)

Beanz said:


> why do womens products always have to be scented like roses or some other flower, why do men get old spice? excuse me i’d also like to smell like “wilderness” or “guitar solo” (yes i am aware that i can use old spice as a female, this was mainly posted as a joke lol)


DUDE I WANT TO SMELL LIKE A GUITAR SOLO TOO

this boye keeps saying "I really want to ask you out" LIKE ***** JUST DO IT WHAT YOU WAITIN ON


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)

I love this bowser-kamek-bj headcanon lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 4, 2022)

If TBT makes a frog collectiable for the fair I'd happily give up all my TBT and collectiables for one in a heartbeat 
idk because this is an animal crossing forum and frogs are in animal crossing and the fair has mushroom stuff and frogs sit on mushrooms I-


----------



## Beanz (Aug 4, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 4, 2022)

Overthinking is not fun.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

There is only one day left until the Fair!!

I’m going to sleep, and now to sleep well.


----------



## Neb (Aug 5, 2022)

I decided I wanted to learn competive Gen 1 and Gen 3 Pokémon, so I joined their respective Discord servers. I’m hoping I can improve my mediocre competitive Pokémon skills. 

Also one of my moms said she’s able to guess what year most games were released based on their graphics. I tested her by showing Okami, Wind Waker, Jet Set Radio, and Mega Man Legends screenshots. She successfully guessed all four within a three years of their release. I guess seeing me play both old and new games for 12 years leaves an impression…


----------



## Beanz (Aug 5, 2022)

i want another *real* pikmin game so baddd, but it’s probably unlikely that nintendo will make another within the switch’s lifetime since they already gave us pikmin 3 deluxe which was a port :\

other than that, i hate it when i ask what time it is and people will tell me stuff like “it’s quarter past seven” no i don’t know what that means, just tell me it’s 7:15. i literally had to look that up


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Those people are usually always "SJWs", and they like to label that as "cultural appropriation".


Yeah, sad times people and media think they are legit. It's fun when those are like, very same white people who probably never asked about either, lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

I’m so happy for the heat, and snow needs to disappear altogether. Imagine if it didn’t snow in any location and not just certain ones, lol. That would be amazing. The cold wouldn’t be so bad if it weren’t for the white stuff.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 5, 2022)

I want to sit in a library; I haven't been to one since 2019.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 5, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I want to sit in a library; I haven't been to one since 2019.


same, i don’t even like reading but i like the ambience of the library lol


----------



## slzzpz (Aug 5, 2022)

I really don't want to trim the palm trees this weekend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2022)

oddly enough I'm not feeling a whole lot of excitement for the fair this year. I think the theme just kinda doesn't do it for me. it's a really cute idea but just not my thing. I think the idea of participating is also stressing me out, I'm feeling the stress I felt from last year's camp event. hopefully I can take this one easy and still get what I want from it.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 5, 2022)

I hate being tired


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 5, 2022)

I almost got into someone's car thinking it's mine


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 5, 2022)

I have no idea what my aesthetic is. I hardly even know what that word means.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 6, 2022)

Someone actually posted their address in a YouTube comment section because a video said to subscribe for a pair of AirPods. People like that are insane.

At least some people have common sense.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 6, 2022)

Really nervous for the TBT fair tbh
I'm gonna be busy tomorrow so I'll be able to log onto TBT late in the day anyways
looking at former examples of TBT fairs I feel like I'm not even prepared for the kinds of tasks I probably need to do
I swear I'll need my island for at least one of them and my island is still literally blank and W.I.P because I'm trying to plan out everything accordingly
also extremely disappointed there was/is a trivia thing but it's probably only on Discord yet another thing I wish I had Discord for(even if I still dislike Discord) really bummed if it is because I loveeeee trivia


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 6, 2022)

why did i have “kero kero bonito death grips” in my search history LOL


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 6, 2022)

Who’s ready for mass refreshing of the TBT homepage waiting for the Fair announcement?

I’m working a double shift at work, so time will fly by for me.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 6, 2022)

H'm....Now where have I seen this Pokemon picture.




Oh yeah....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2022)

I need to change my avatar and signature for the fair but I really like my tox box 

guess I'll have to draw a thwomp chillin in glimwood tangle or smth


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2022)

It's finally time to start thinking about updating my pfp and signature like 8 months later lmao i'm so bad at this site


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 6, 2022)

I want a signature for the fair but I have problems getting images in my signature unless someone else made it for me so then it's easier for me to add it
Whenever I find an image I want of course it's too big so I go to resizepixel.com to resize it then I try uploading it to imgur or Imgbb and it always says 'image cannot be retrieved from passed link" or something like that forgot what it says exactly
idk what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 7, 2022)

I can’t get over this background for the fair. It’s so beautiful. I love it. Can it be permanent?? I know it’ll disappear after the fair, but man, I love it.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 7, 2022)

Why did I eat a quarter of a cheesecake


----------



## Chrysopal (Aug 7, 2022)

Major retail or grocery stores should have a window. A clerk can run the window with an assistant shopper runner to obtain the customers requested items. This would enable customers to line-up outdoors rather than walking into the building to shop themselves. All customers would appreciate this convenience and some more than others. Personally, I walk my dog often and so I have to decide if I should take my dog for a walk before or after I pick-up some groceries. This window kiosk would target shoppers like me, a dog walker, and customers who are elderly or even parents who want to skip the craziness of the indoor shopping experience. Also, this window kiosk would be simple to manage. For example, if 1 kiosk were to be installed into a Walmart, then 2 employee's would be needed to have a fully functioning operation. First employee would be needed to take the orders of the shopper and the second to collect these items, and maybe both could collect depending on the layout of the store. Although this simplified shopping experience is purposely targeting customers who are unable to enter the store, it could even adapt into a drive through.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I want a signature for the fair but I have problems getting images in my signature unless someone else made it for me so then it's easier for me to add it
> Whenever I find an image I want of course it's too big so I go to resizepixel.com to resize it then I try uploading it to imgur or Imgbb and it always says 'image cannot be retrieved from passed link" or something like that forgot what it says exactly
> idk what I'm doing wrong


I can always help you with whatever you need signature wise for free  dont feel bad because it gives me something to do when I am bored!


----------



## Franny (Aug 7, 2022)

Spoiler: female organ thing



i want to rip out my uterus i am in so much pain my knees hurt my back hurts my abdomen hurts my head hurts my ankles hurt my wrist hurts i am going to eat an entire couch and live as a feral mongoose in the woods i hate everything gggRRRRR BARK BARK BARK BARK



Edit: ok i fine now lol


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2022)

I wish you could set TBT to different time zones.  I am Central and TBT is Eastern.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 7, 2022)

Shawna said:


> I wish you could set TBT to different time zones.  I am Central and TBT is Eastern.


I think you can??


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I think you can??View attachment 451156


Strange, it said it was set on central time, but it’s still giving me eastern time like when I go to the fair grounds O__o


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 7, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Strange, it said it was set on central time, but it’s still giving me eastern time like when I go to the fair grounds O__o


omg thats weird lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 7, 2022)

Pretty lost on who is my favorite video game character. I wish there was a survey that you can put in your most liked characters and figure out who is really the favorite.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2022



Shawna said:


> Strange, it said it was set on central time, but it’s still giving me eastern time like when I go to the fair grounds O__o


The tbt fair default time zone is set to eastern so that's probably why.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 7, 2022)

I neither played Sims 1 nor I grew up with it, but this certain music remained stuck to my head.




(or rare case of "no thoughts, head empty" music that's not Nintendo related)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 8, 2022)

Outside: Cool and breezy
Inside: Hot and stuffy

Can I just sleep outside every night until the summer ends?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2022)

I’m so happy I picked up some more bottled water. Sometimes all you want is water and it sucks when you don’t have any.


----------



## Neb (Aug 8, 2022)

Getting into lower tiers in old competitive Pokémon formats is so difficult. There aren’t many up to date resources and it’s very hard to find people to practice with. I could be one of the thousands of people who play the current Gen of OU, but that’s just boring to me. I’d rather play with more unconventional Pokémon.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 8, 2022)

1. I hope my dentist appointment next week, and my visit to my mom and maternal grandparents in Houston soon goes alright.
2. I wish you could rearrange Discord channels on the phone.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 8, 2022)

So close to getting one of the collectiables I've been eyeing for a while now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 9, 2022)

When I was in Elementary School I was in a gifted learning class and I loved my teacher so much and she was amazing! She retired a few years ago and I was looking through all of my old folders (since tomorrow I start my new school year!) and I saw a phone number and I remembered it was hers! She actually answered and spoke to me and said some really nice things and I am actually crying omg ITS INSANEEE


----------



## Shawna (Aug 9, 2022)

I don’t understand why some websites expect you to pay premium for basic features.  I think premium/paid should only be for complicated, advanced features.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 9, 2022)

I just got recommended a video called "Poofesure Rage Compilation Part 13: Baseball Edition" and it's over an hour long


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2022)

I think I'm one of the very few people who can't stand ANYTHING Disney lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just got recommended a video called "Poofesure Rage Compilation Part 13: Baseball Edition" and it's over an hour long


that sounds incredible


I'm thinking about getting a 5 gallon aquarium tank and a betta fish. I've never had a pet fish before but I think it would be neat to have one that can sit on my desk and just kinda vibe w me while I do stuff. only thing is, I have no idea what kind of process/effort goes into changing out the water, how often the filters should be cleaned/replaced, how to use a heater, how often the fish should be fed, what kind of decorations are and are not allowed (i know it shouldn't be something that they can get tangled up in), among other things. it's honestly really intimidating. but I've also heard that bettas are probably the easiest fish to care for so that gives me some hope. I prob won't get one for a few weeks, I want to get a bigger desk (to fit the tank on) and save up some more money first. but I really do think having a betta fish would be really neat


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2022)

I love seeing the polls for any sports related question on YouTube, and hockey is always omitted. People forget it even exists, but it’s my favorite by a landslide.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2022)

Psydye said:


> I think I'm one of the very few people who can't stand ANYTHING Disney lol.



Nope, I also can't stand anything Disney, lol.  Too many stories that follow a standard formula and not enough room for creativity.  Not to mention everything else that is under them.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 10, 2022)

I want a steak right now.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 10, 2022)

letting my bf read my draft for the writing event and he's so confused on who these animal crossing characters are  also he's mad i used the word guffaw bc he doesnt know what it means lmao

also my favorite word at the moment is _happenstance_. it's such a pretty word and it's like a coincidence, so you can use it for all your aesthetic sentences and deep life quotes or something.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 10, 2022)

Staff owes me monetary compensation for this writing event...
I've got my draft and now I need to just sit down and write this thing... not sure I'll be able to pull off what I'm going for.


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 10, 2022)

Why do so many 80’s inspired halloween costumes say “I  80’s?” on them? It’s just so tacky. Are there going to be halloween costumes in 40 years that say “I  10’s” on them?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2022)

Poofesure: "I'm gonna try to not lose my mind today"

me: "okay bro bet "


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2022)

I finished my avatar and I haven't started the signature yet but I love the new avatar so much, I kinda don't want to wait til the signature is done


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Poofesure: "I'm gonna try to not lose my mind today"
> 
> me: "okay bro bet "


Bro that's what I say too 

The other day my brother pronounced Misaki as "mee-sockey", I can't believe he butchered her name that badly


----------



## allainah (Aug 10, 2022)

My anxiety is so bad why aren't these meds working anymore


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2022)

You know those “over 21” stamps you get at certain casinos? I want a tattoo of that stamp on my hand. I’m not joking either.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Poofesure: "I'm gonna try to not lose my mind today"
> 
> me: "okay bro bet "


Famous last words.

. . .​
TBT, can you stop turning my emoticons into smileys?  Thanks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2022)

just got the idea today that if I get a betta fish I should also get a snail to live in the tank w the fish, and honestly I absolutely love this idea lol

now I wonder what I should name them


----------



## Neb (Aug 10, 2022)

I love that rare feeling when you find an obscure YouTuber that fits your niche perfectly.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2022)

This week is going by waaaay too ******* fast. .___.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

should i buy crumbl cookies today?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

I should be getting paid from my job sometime today or tomorrow. 

Also, I prefer the flat smileys like : ) without the space, and not the emoticons.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

WHERE'S THE LAMB SAUCE!?!?!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 11, 2022)

Why am I always craving spaghetti?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2022



Croconaw said:


> I should be getting paid from my job sometime today or tomorrow.
> 
> Also, I prefer the flat smileys like : ) without the space, and not the emoticons.


For me, it depends.  Sometimes I like the classic text faces, sometimes I prefer emojis. : ppp


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 11, 2022)

I think it’s funny seeing movies and games have service androids. They are usually vaguely human or very human looking. I’m convinced in our society, if such a thing existed, a vast majority would probably look like anime characters, especially if Japan manufactured them. Also a good percent of meme characters probably. This is assuming custom androids become cheap and easy to manufacture and purchase.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2022)

I finally understand coupling. It's not about love, sex, or procreation; it's about:


Spoiler: Yeah, this is gross.



Finding someone who is prepared to pop that nasty out-of-reach pimple for you.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 11, 2022)

I was reading online on a different site someone said they were 42 years old and they were trying to buy a rated R movie and they got ID carded... 
I'm trying to figure out how in the world you could possibly think someone in their forties looks underage to buy a rated R movie so you ID card them?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 11, 2022)

I LOVE MY new school and its so fun to finally be back in person from doing online for so long but now I have less time to play games so I get to play around an hour and then I have homework and stuff so I can barely use TBT but I am happy and enjoying life soo WEEKENDS ARE DAYS TO USE A LITTLE BIT OF TBT!!! (Thats why im not as active so sorry if I dont respond or post too often!!)


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2022)

I haven't been here in a while


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 11, 2022)

At first I felt kinda bad for giving Lucía a not-so-nice name in Tomodachi Life, but after competing against her in Table Tennis, I don't regret it one bit and I'm keeping her name for all eternity.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I was reading online on a different site someone said they were 42 years old and they were trying to buy a rated R movie and they got ID carded...
> I'm trying to figure out how in the world you could possibly think someone in their forties looks underage to buy a rated R movie so you ID card them?


Depends on how young you look and what sort of policy they have - e.g. where I live they're required to ask for proof of age if they think you could be under 25. Some shops will have an internal policy where they just won't sell at all if you don't have ID. It makes sense but it gets old fast. I'm in my 30s but don't look it: I've been being ID'd to buy alcohol, cigarettes, films, video games, etc for over a decade at this point.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)

Who buys _tree branches_ at this price??


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler: TMI info



I think I urinated my bed last night... like wtf... I'm not a toddler and i'm not old enough for that yet, what is wrong with me o-o so embarrassing for myself


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)

Tomodachi Life is the only game on my 3DS that stays in English even if I change the system's language, every other game I have is now translated to French. But even then, I still can't use English banned words, but for good reason I suppose.


Spoiler



Rough translation: "The message contains inappropriate terms and cannot be used."


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)

Maybellene (kitty) was trapped in here with me and I started giving her hugs and kisses.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2022)

there is a girl on yt who runs the channel Golloria and she is absolutely gorgeous, I love seeing her reviews on inclusive makeup


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 12, 2022)

Today I remembered that Trump's daughter made a Pop song back in 2011:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2022)

I hope poofesure uploads a new video tonight lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm really happy the fair did bring back people!
I'm starting to see so many people I used to see active during the busy Easter event but then they went pretty quiet over the summer but now I'm starting to see everyone again to participate in the fair


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm really happy the fair did bring back people!
> I'm starting to see so many people I used to see active during the busy Easter event but then they went pretty quiet over the summer but now I'm starting to see everyone again to participate in the fair


The events do keep people around, don’t they? I love these events and the frequency of them.


----------



## digimon (Aug 12, 2022)

i'm feeling super hungry and i'm wondering if i should go out to get something to eat  it's kinda late and i need to go shopping but i'm sure if i get creative i can just make something at home (i'm really craving ice cream tho lol)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 13, 2022)

There are some seriously creative forum members posting amazing entries in the "Behind the Bookcase" contest right now.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 13, 2022)

*The sun is gonna explode in 1,928,853,457 years*


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 13, 2022)

I want to scream right now.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 13, 2022)

I wish I could calculate how many tickets I'll probably get for the fair since I cannot participate in any of the events that require doing something physical IRL(save for witch's quest which I still need to wait until I'm not caught randomly taking pictures of objects with a card lol) and I'm not gonna bother with writing ones
any ACNH ones, drawing ones where digital art is allowed and puzzle related ones I can participate in those


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

I just looked at my search history and saw this, what the heck. 
(There's also "vincenzo wii sports" and "gwen wii sports", but I couldn't fit it into the screenshot.)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2022)

Omg after submitting my colouring entry, I realized there was a waterfall by the rocks. I assumed it was a tree growing through it so naturally, I coloured it brown. Welp, Leif and Flick will have to find another place to get water lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 14, 2022)

My first ever publish fanfic is considered lost now, The site (for the 1997 101 Dalmatians cartoon) that I posted it on disappeared around 2006 or 2007?
I posted the story on it back in 2000, 2001 or 2002, the story involves my favorite character on the show...but I forgot what I had her doing.

I stayed up (almost) all night thinking about this lol.

Also, I wouldn't been able to read it because at that time I often forgot to space so the wordswouldlooklikethis.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 14, 2022)

Why must I run out of energy so fast in Obey Me T^T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2022)

I got this video in my recommended list on yt earlier and it's possibly the greatest thing I've ever watched.


Spoiler



putting this in a spoiler bc the first part is unnecessarily inappropriate









	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2022



NovariusHaze said:


> *The sun is gonna explode in 1,928,853,457 years*


nice


----------



## deana (Aug 14, 2022)

I want to leave work early but I also want the money


----------



## oak (Aug 14, 2022)

I saw a car earlier with some bumper stickers that said "I heart milfs" and "please don't tailgate, I'm only 9". Very odd bumper sticker choices.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 14, 2022)

i don’t understand why people give other people pre-cut flowers that you need to put in vase. wouldn’t be better to just give them the planted flower? i get sad when i see dead flowers.



AccfSally said:


> My first ever publish fanfic is considered lost now, The site (for the 1997 101 Dalmatians cartoon) that I posted it on disappeared around 2006 or 2007?
> I posted the story on it back in 2000, 2001 or 2002, the story involves my favorite character on the show...but I forgot what I had her doing.
> 
> I stayed up (almost) all night thinking about this lol.
> ...


can’t you look it up on the wayback machine? i don’t know if it’s possible to look up now non-existent sites on there and it doesn’t pick up every page on a site.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 14, 2022)

There is a kitty outside... and I want them to be my friend but they are so shy. They're so cute tho pls warm up to me little kitty I am a friend


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 14, 2022)

"The first appearance of this ability was in Ocarina of Time, where the Master Sword resides in the Pedestal of Time, in the Temple of Time, locked behind the Door of Time, which can only be opened with the Ocarina of Time."

I don't think I've heard anyone else say the word 'time' so much in one sentence.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2022)

An orchestra performing Darude Sandstorm. What the heck?!?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> An orchestra performing Darude Sandstorm. What the heck?!?



LMFAO, I'd pay to go see that.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2022)

I like the characters appearing in the banner at the top.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2022)

is there any place i can switch in my brain for an actual functional one? pls.

also if anyone says asperger is a superpower i'll frappin' slap them with a frying pan.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 15, 2022)

Craigslist would be a lot better if it had a built-in notifications system of some sort. Last year I put up an old SNES game for sale, and I had an interested buyer within two weeks of me posting the ad, but I didn't know at the time that you are supposed to directly check your email account (first time selling on that seemingly outdated website). When I finally did check that email account (which I specifically created just for Craigslist), three months had already gone by. I've since put up the same game for sale twice, and absolutely nothing in terms of potential buyers. I'm probably better off selling on eBay or other similar websites, but right now I'm only interested in selling locally (and just getting physical cash in exchange for my items).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 15, 2022)

Elisa didn't have a best friend for the longest time in Tomodachi Life (like two or three months, basically when she first moved in), so I add Sarah (her partner in Wii Sports tennis) so they can hopefully befriend each other. But of course when I do that, all of a sudden Elisa becomes best friends with Lucía?
I can't delete either of them because they're pretty important islanders, so my only hope is for them to stop being best friends (which is a possible outcome that I've only seen three times... With the same Mii). But then again, it kinda makes sense - One is the champion of tennis, and the other is the champion of table tennis.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2022)

LOL BRUH, I clicked on a playlist on YouTube to listen to, and I didn't know my volume was turned up all the way.  Well there's an ad, and in the ad this guy takes a bite out of a bar and says "MMMMMMM" real loudly.  It must have sounded like I was in the bathroom to anyone else that's here.  Thanks, YouTube ads.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 15, 2022)

Okay hopefully I actually set my Clockus I got from IKEA to the right time and alarm thingy. I've been using it on the temperature setting ever since I got it, I forget the Clockus is an actual clock. And it has an alarm. And a timer.

As of recently my phone no longer sets the alarm off, even thou the alarm is set. It says I snoozed it, which is a damn lie cause it never went off. When I go to change it, it goes to a black screen. Not normal. Not good. I've literally been trusting my body to wake me up as my 'new alarm' for work. Hopefully tomorrow my clock thingy will go off at the correct time and with my new phone coming soon, I won't have to rely on my internal body clock waking me up.

Which it has been. What was a major annoynace for YEARS, like literally all the years I've had to set alarms for school and now work, which is like 10+ years, waking up anywhere from 5-20 minutes before my alarm was supposed to go off, has finally worked in my favour for 2 days. Hopefully I will no longer have to rely on my 'body clock' and the IKEA Clockus will work. My body will still wake up before my alarm goes off, which is incredibly annoying esp with my sleep issues, but whatever. Unless I start hardcore taking sleep meds or somethin I'm just going to be a restless sleeper forever.


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2022)

Whelp I’m going to start taking medication for A.D.H.D. in the morning. Guess I’ll have to see if improves my attention span or not.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 16, 2022)

Yesterday I found out that I'm definitely an introvert.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 17, 2022)

I dislike how there aren't any record stores near me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm debating whether I should delete my Tomodachi Life save file or not.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 17, 2022)

0:31 to 0:40 of "Waiting For 22"






I felt that...


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 17, 2022)

Ok


----------



## Neb (Aug 18, 2022)

Avoid subreddits that are about specific towns/cities like the plague. I looked at one for a town I’m planning to move to and one for my current city and they’re both full of negative comments. They’re a cesspool, just like most of Reddit.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 18, 2022)

Out of 70 Miis in my Tomodachi Life game, only four of them are really tall. Interesting


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I dislike how there aren't any record stores near me.


Dude I feel like there are hardly any specialty stores near me, gaming stores are getting rarer too. It‘s all fashion and grocery stores with some occasional repair stand, and ofc food. It’s lame! Looking at stuff for hobbies is really fun and makes it feel like you’re surrounded by people with the same hobby. At least JB Hi-Fi still sold records last time I visited one (and there were a couple of people around there) but it was several years ago now. I think music down here has a decent following but concerts really got the shaft during COVID so I’m not surprised if the record scene has also gotten kinda smaller or something


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 18, 2022)

Drawdler said:


> Dude I feel like there are hardly any specialty stores near me, gaming stores are getting rarer too. It‘s all fashion and grocery stores with some occasional repair stand, and ofc food. It’s lame! Looking at stuff for hobbies is really fun and makes it feel like you’re surrounded by people with the same hobby. At least JB Hi-Fi still sold records last time I visited one (and there were a couple of people around there) but it was several years ago now. I think music down here has a decent following but concerts really got the shaft during COVID so I’m not surprised if the record scene has also gotten kinda smaller or something



Unfortunate to hear that. There also isn't much here where I currently reside aside from retail stores and fast food restaurants. Almost everything "major" seems to be located hours away in other surrounding cities (it's no wonder why a common complaint that many here make is that there's not much to do in terms of fun activities).

The only store around here that somewhat resembled a record store was Best Buy, but they stopped selling music a couple years back since they weren't making much money on it anymore (or something like that). I guess it wasn't that big of a loss, as their music selection wasn't ever that great.

Anyway, I do prefer to purchase albums via the internet as it's more convenient and you can find nearly anything. I sometimes just miss going to physical stores and checking out what music they might have.


----------



## deana (Aug 18, 2022)

Waiting forever in the waiting room


----------



## Beanz (Aug 18, 2022)

why is there a blue light next to new leaf on my 2ds xl home screen? i saw somewhere on another website that it’s spotpass or either someone visited my dream address, i’ve never really understood spotpass…

anyway other than that, i need to get caught up with the tbt fair. i don’t feel like doing anything but i always join in on the last few days. im always like this lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 18, 2022)

I seriously can't wait for tomorrow to be over with... I don't think I'm going to be able to relax enough to sleep. Like, if I could, I'd do it all now just to get it all over with, but reality isn't like that lol.. 

Also, I'm looking forward to getting this cheesecake thing at a fair tomorrow evening (the best part of tomorrow) if they have it this year.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)

Got a song stuck in my head: https://genius.com/13090940


----------



## S.J. (Aug 19, 2022)

I accidentally clicked on the last page of the TBT Marketplace (my brain thought I was clicking on the most recent page of a thread). It was strange to read posts from 2011! So many signature requests!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2022)

It’s interesting visiting TBT during these more quiet hours.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 19, 2022)

I used to read the dictionary a lot when I was in child.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm so grateful that my mom is still here, even though I know her health isn't that great


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 19, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Unfortunate to hear that. There also isn't much here where I currently reside aside from retail stores and fast food restaurants. Almost everything "major" seems to be located hours away in other surrounding cities (it's no wonder why a common complaint that many here make is that there's not much to do in terms of fun activities).
> 
> The only store around here that somewhat resembled a record store was Best Buy, but they stopped selling music a couple years back since they weren't making much money on it anymore (or something like that). I guess it wasn't that big of a loss, as their music selection wasn't ever that great.
> 
> Anyway, I do prefer to purchase albums via the internet as it's more convenient and you can find nearly anything. I sometimes just miss going to physical stores and checking out what music they might have.


I would be fine with purchasing records online, but I know there’s going to be stuff I can’t find locally and the shipping would jack it up so hard. People don’t care about shipping prices/picking a good shipping option to Aus at all; it used to be different, but these days it’s honestly really common to see stuff where the only option for buying what you eant has $50+ shipping. It’s ridiculous. I’ve even seen simple things like shampoo and blankets with $100 shipping like lol are those guys fr. Living down here sucks sometimes.

my random thought: i found out fingernails are indigestible, which is extremely weird and bugging me out since. I don’t bite my nails a lot, but I’m not going to act like I haven’t in the past, or had a nibble after I clipped them off. Sorry if that’s gross I thought it was funny


----------



## Shawna (Aug 19, 2022)

Welp, tomorrow is my trip to Houston.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 19, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I used to read the dictionary a lot when I was in child.



I used to read and study the dictionary a lot back when I was really interested in writing my own poetry (this was more than a decade ago). I wanted to learn new words to incorporate into my writing, so that was the reason. I might have forgotten a share of the words that I learned, but fortunately I still remember various. I just don't go around using advanced vocabulary a whole lot, since people generally seem to think that those who do are being nothing but "pretentious" (even if that's not their intention).



Drawdler said:


> I would be fine with purchasing records online, but I know there’s going to be stuff I can’t find locally and the shipping would jack it up so hard. People don’t care about shipping prices/picking a good shipping option to Aus at all; it used to be different, but these days it’s honestly really common to see stuff where the only option for buying what you eant has $50+ shipping. It’s ridiculous. I’ve even seen simple things like shampoo and blankets with $100 shipping like lol are those guys fr. Living down here sucks sometimes.
> 
> my random thought: i found out fingernails are indigestible, which is extremely weird and bugging me out since. I don’t bite my nails a lot, but I’m not going to act like I haven’t in the past, or had a nibble after I clipped them off. Sorry if that’s gross I thought it was funny



Whoa, now that's pretty rough if shipping and handling are taking up such a huge portion of the online costs in Australia. It's understandable if they're big, bulky, heavy items that have to be shipped from some faraway country, but smaller things such as shampoos and blankets?! That's absurd. Here's to hoping that shipping costs become a bit more reasonable in your country soon.


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm not a big fan of intros on youtube videos but I like outros. Intros can be annoying and feel unnescessary, but outros at least tell me when the video is about to end if I'm listening to it but not watching the screen. I hate abrupt endings.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 19, 2022)

Beanz said:


> why is there a blue light next to new leaf on my 2ds xl home screen? i saw somewhere on another website that it’s spotpass or either someone visited my dream address, i’ve never really understood spotpass…
> 
> anyway other than that, i need to get caught up with the tbt fair. i don’t feel like doing anything but i always join in on the last few days. im always like this lol


It is Spotpass! It basically means someone either visited your DA or got sent a Nintendo present (which I doubt). I think it can also mean someone updated their house in your HHA but thats sometimes streetpass.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 19, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> It is Spotpass! It basically means someone either visited your DA or got sent a Nintendo present (which I doubt). I think it can also mean someone updated their house in your HHA but thats sometimes streetpass.


can you see if someone updated their house on the HHA? i thought in order to see that you needed to somehow streetpass them again. also is there a way to see how many visitors your dream address has had? i know in new horizons you can see that by checking the nintendo online app. i haven’t played with my 2DS regularly in almost 2 years until recently so i kind of forgot some stuff about it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 19, 2022)

I was thinking of making an article about Poofesure quotes on the Poofesure Wiki, but it looks like someone beat me to it. I'd never add this many exclamation marks, though.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm so hungry that I don't even know what I want for breakfast...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 20, 2022)

Beanz said:


> can you see if someone updated their house on the HHA? i thought in order to see that you needed to somehow streetpass them again. also is there a way to see how many visitors your dream address has had? i know in new horizons you can see that by checking the nintendo online app. i haven’t played with my 2DS regularly in almost 2 years until recently so i kind of forgot some stuff about it


I just checked and I dont think sooo.... MAYBE if you have the same wifi but I wouldnt trust it because I just updated my 2nd towns house and it changed on their TPC to say "last updated" so the houses dont change unless you Streepass again..... I dont think there is a way to check DA visitors but I know you can check with Luna to see who specifically has visited your town in the last 1 or 2 weeks!


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 20, 2022)

The ads on Youtube are just begging to be blocked! My least favorite ones are the food ads, some of them are just an image of a burger (or any food) that last for like 15 secs; worst if they are unskippable.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 20, 2022)

There are micro organisms that live in and on you, just like Earth that has life in and on it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2022)

@/King koopa hasn't been active since the beginning of August.  I'm sure he would've loved doing the TBT Fair activity where you have to write a story. I just hope he's doing all right.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> @/King koopa hasn't been active since the beginning of August.  I'm sure he would've loved doing the TBT Fair activity where you have to write a story. I just hope he's doing all right.



I noticed that too.  I miss seeing his posts around here.  :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 20, 2022)

So I tried using a tape measure to visualize how tall the characters are in my story. Either there's not much height difference between 5'1" and 5'7" or I didn't read the numbers properly, most likely the latter.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> @/King koopa hasn't been active since the beginning of August.  I'm sure he would've loved doing the TBT Fair activity where you have to write a story. I just hope he's doing all right.


he's taking a break rn, idk if he intended to take a break during the fair but hopefully he will return soon.


----------



## Neb (Aug 21, 2022)

I was going to participate in the forum game events, but I don't feel like making any other scheduled commitments. Knowing me I'll probably forget them while they're happening.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

I work in less than six hours and I’m awake right now. Luckily, I did sleep for a few hours earlier, but I woke up to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2022)

It's raining outside and I love it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2022)

Psydye said:


> It's raining outside and I love it.



Raining here too!

---

I'm so glad I took the time to clear out my personal e-mail.  I hate how it gets so full of junk if I don't clear it for a long time.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm subscribed to seven YouTube channels but I only watch like three 


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2022)

I can taste every individual grain of salt in this Chips Ahoy cookie


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2022)

Insomnia sucks.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 23, 2022)

Why does my username sound decent-ish to me when I say it to myself
but when I hear others say it it sounds like a cringe username


----------



## Neb (Aug 23, 2022)

I’m remembering all of those times teachers would say “we’re watching a movie today,” play it until the period ends, and then never play the rest. There are several movies to this day I haven’t seen more than 45 minutes of.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 23, 2022)

Today could be the day that I beat Sakura or Lucía... It could also be the day that my Wii Remote breaks, but that's besides the point.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 23, 2022)

So I found out over the weekend my family found a Cherokee Nation Registration Card from one of our relatives in an old drawer. My dad has it now. Honestly I hope he doesn't destroy it. I would think he wouldn't but I honestly don't know. I hope to one day have it even though I have no kids of my own. They wouldn't tell me the relative's name but it would be interesting to know more and I would actually have something to present if I wanted to do that family tree tracing stuff since no one is interested in giving me names of family members.

I am wondering if a couple others will be found or other stuff linked to that part of the family or not as they go through my grandparents stuff.

Either way, it does confirm alot of things that were flat out denied for so long that I suspected and that older relatives mentioned to me when I was really little. And it explains why certain strangers in life were mean when I was little.

I've always wanted to try out the DNA testing stuff to see where all your ancestors came from. I find that stuff interesting and I like thinking about about what things made them decide to migrate. I just haven't gotten around to it, plus it is expensive.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2022)

I hate negative intrusive thoughts.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 23, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I've always wanted to try out the DNA testing stuff to see where all your ancestors came from. I find that stuff interesting and I like thinking about about what things made them decide to migrate. I just haven't gotten around to it, plus it is expensive.



I used to be interested in taking one of those DNA tests as well, but ever since I heard various different individuals warning against the potential dangers of it, I'm no longer certain if I actually want to do that.









						DNA tests may be a big seller this holiday season. Will you be giving away too much?
					

It’s the most valuable thing you own.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I used to be interested in taking one of those DNA tests as well, but ever since I heard various different individuals warning against the potential dangers of it, I'm no longer certain if I actually want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've heard of dangers about it, but doctors have already taken lots of blood from me already and ends up going into USA statistics.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 23, 2022)

Does anyone have this weird thing where when you post online you go back and look at your own post, not for reacts or anything but just a weird satisfaction or validation seeing your post? Also sometimes just like e-stimming


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 23, 2022)

What are the odds that every time I finally get a hold of the ball, it goes right to Pierre? Seriously, if this keeps up, my TV and my Wii Remote will have a friendly meet-up.
Also, third close game against Sakura and I am already livid (and losing).


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 23, 2022)

I wonder how many candles were used per day to provide light to a house? I placed two 3-wick candles in my restroom and it’s still not enough to make a dent in the darkness.


----------



## Neb (Aug 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I used to be interested in taking one of those DNA tests as well, but ever since I heard various different individuals warning against the potential dangers of it, I'm no longer certain if I actually want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a bad experience with DNA tests too. I found my sperm donor’s family on there and most of them were very hostile to me.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)

Decided to start fresh on New Horizons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2022)

one of my favorite things has got to be falling asleep watching Poofesure's wii party playlist and then being jerked awake by his screams which are loud enough to break the sound barrier


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> one of my favorite things has got to be falling asleep watching Poofesure's wii party playlist and then being jerked awake by his screams which are loud enough to break the sound barrier


"WHY CAN YOU NOT JUST GIVE ME A GOOD ******* ROLL?!?!?!"

I've only fallen asleep while watching his Tomodachi Life videos, but even then I'm still not safe of his screams. Like the time Abby tried to propose to Beef Boss but Poof messed it up and tapped the thought bubble when Beef Boss was thinking of Elisa.


----------



## Neb (Aug 24, 2022)

I have to be more careful while playing VR games. I pulled my leg muscles while playing Beat Saber and now they hurt whenever I move them.


----------



## oak (Aug 25, 2022)

My rabbit was trying to push over the trash can so he could eat garbage but he won't eat non-organic lettuce? Ok son.


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 25, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I was a man


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> @/King koopa hasn't been active since the beginning of August.  I'm sure he would've loved doing the TBT Fair activity where you have to write a story. I just hope he's doing all right.


I just checked his profile and he's active right now ?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> I just checked his profile and he's active right now ?



Shellzilla posted this when he was still inactive, haha.  He is indeed active now.  Just thought I'd mention this to clear any confusion.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 27, 2022)

Why do some people not think before they act?


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 27, 2022)

Excited excited excited ahhhhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2022)

I really am just putting off writing my story for the Hero's Crossing event until the very last minute lol


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 27, 2022)

I’m actually getting overtime next week. I’m going to be working a few very short shifts on my days off next week for $3 extra an hour, plus overtime when I get over the 40 hour mark. It’s at a different store, though, so that’ll be interesting.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 27, 2022)

I've been playing Tomodachi Life for literally HOURS now and I still haven't solved all the problems, every time I solve one three more arise.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 28, 2022)

I can’t wait until my 25th birthday so I can hashtag #25butlookinglike15.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 28, 2022)

Does anyone else ever think about how their interests are basically based on brands.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2022)

Romaki said:


> Does anyone else ever think about how their interests are basically based on brands.



Yeah, including real life things like hiking, scuba-diving, and rock-climbing, since you can make the case that the gear made for those is all tied to brands.

I guess one of the few things you could say isn't based on a brand is walking... but I don't know if you'd consider that an interest or not.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 28, 2022)

A few months ago I was at the park, just chilling by myself and listening to my favorite music (as I usually like to do when I go [t]here). It was silent, peaceful and devoid of any humans aside from me and two or three other individuals. Then from nowhere another man appeared, slowly walking some distance away from where I was. It sounded like he was arguing with someone on the phone. This went on for awhile, and eventually got to the point where he started yelling loudly and screaming in a psychotic manner (even howling! "_Awoooooohhh!!!_"). He was saying something about God, someone hurting his sister and something comically sexual (that I can't mention on this forum). I soon noticed that he actually didn't have any phone, and was just talking to and arguing with himself the entire time. He kept intensely staring and pointing at someone or something in front of him though. I'm thinking that maybe he was either drunk, high on drugs, mentally ill or possessed (or maybe a little bit of everything?). Despite all this, I didn't necessarily think this man was dangerous, so I didn't call the police on him or anything (I knew someone else would anyway). I just watched him until like six police officers came and wrestled him down and took him away.

Why am I talking about this today? Well, I found myself in a similar situation just now (although not as bad).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 28, 2022)

_Macadamia Nut_ is probably one of the strangest Animaniacs songs ever (seeing that it's a literal parody of _Macarena_).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 28, 2022)

Story Of My Life


----------



## xX-Popplio-Xx (Aug 28, 2022)

I want to go back to 2010


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2022)

the opposite of being able to see straight is being able to land gay

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2022



Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Story Of My Life


this is one of the songs you can play on Guitar Hero 3, I love that game lol


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2022)

Who knew the Hero’s Crossing task would drive me so insane thinking of even a topic to write about? I think figuring out a topic is more difficult than meeting the word requirement. I just gave up on the assignment after a few days.


----------



## duododo (Aug 29, 2022)

AHHHHH.... I'm so tired. I really love how the Faire has gotten me back to being creative, but I hate how little time I seem to have, no matter how early I start :U I barely got everything done in time today, and can't help but feel like I could have done more when I should be celebrating that I _did things._ Brains are dumb!


----------



## Neb (Aug 29, 2022)

I’ve become so hooked on my e-reader that I’ve been slacking on my physical book collection. Looks like I’ll have to start by reading a little bit of a physical book each day…


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 29, 2022)

It amazes me how immature some people can be despite them being adults.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 29, 2022)

'Spongeboomer' might be the most dumbest term created by the internet.

It's even funnier when they call them toxic while basically doing the same thing. Reminds me of the Pokemon fandom with 'Genwunner' or whatever it's called, while going on about how other games (usually Black & White or Diamond & Pearl) are superior all the time, same thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2022)

Man I really want to to order some vinyl records but this greek store site is kinda eh to navigate regardless language and sus payment methods, and this Japanese one only has a few I want but also they have a hard time sending.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 29, 2022)

I wonder if anyone has gotten a 60-roll in Wii Party U Highway Rollers. Apparently there's a 1/1,000,000 (million) chance of getting it (which makes Wii Party Board Game Island's 1/729 chance of getting an 18-roll miniscule), so I kinda doubt it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2022)

one of my favorite scenes from Poofesure:


"I've had so many people telling me, 'oh, you should go pro because the ball has better control and stuff once you go pro!' alright, let's see if this ball really makes a diff-"

*bowling ball plops on the ground behind beef boss*

"...I don't think this ball makes a difference. it just falls right out of my hand."

*rolls ball, doesn't get a strike*

"yeah this ball sucks."


----------



## deana (Aug 29, 2022)

I only have 2 days to finish this embroidery project but my little hands can only go so fast


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 30, 2022)

This might be an ipad thing but i still dont know how to react with love on posts here lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 30, 2022)

I never understood why people compare Tomodachi Life to Animal Crossing, because the two games aren't really similar to each other. I guess the only similarities they have is the same genre (life simulation), an AC reference in TL, and a recycled New Leaf sound effect also in TL (if that even counts).



Drawdler said:


> This might be an ipad thing but i still dont know how to react with love on posts here lol


If you hold on the 'Like' button, the Love reaction will pop up along with the Like one!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2022)

Poofesure: "don't trust people with green hats"

Luigi: *silently sobbing in the distance*


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 30, 2022)

I am astonished at how much sugar and butter I need for these cookies. I'm gonna tack off 5 years off of my life with this stuff. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> Poofesure: "don't trust people with green hats"
> 
> Luigi: *silently sobbing in the distance*


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 31, 2022)

I might have lost media on the tapes to the right.
I've been getting a feeling about this for a while now, but I have no way of checking. 

The tapes are mine, not bought from online.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2022)

I wonder if the Cuphead show is any good?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2022)

also my kitten miko sounds like a dying cicada when she meows and I can't get over it


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 31, 2022)

I need to stop typing when I'm half-sleep.

My Hands + The keyboard.
Together they form a river; a flowing river.
If pulled away it's like a large boulder fell in blocking the flow.

Like what?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

Started listening to the bowling training theme from Wii Sports and I get an ad on the side, and the picture appears to be a bowling alley. Interesting... 


Spoiler


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm glad that the worst months of the year (AKA June, July and August) are over now for the time being (yes!!!), but it still feels plenty hot and humid as hell here. The only thing that consoles me is that autumn (AKA The best season) is right around the corner.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2022)

i hate fall..and winter.. and spring lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 1, 2022)

18 years ago, Dashboard Confessional taught me the meaning of the word "vindicated" (thanks, guys).


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 1, 2022)

Usually every YouTube called out/ "tea spilled" about someone: *Thumbnail has the person's face all photoshopped or whatever*

The YouTuber: This video isn't an attack.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I don’t understand how anyone could like snow or cold.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 1, 2022)

Extreme weather of any kind just plain sucks (it sucks when it's extremely cold and it also sucks when it's extremely hot).


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 1, 2022)

I just thought this was funny.
They both are free TV streaming apps, which makes it more funny.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I’m contemplating going to bed soon or in the next three hours. I have no idea.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

I was watching a video called "i added miis to animal crossing new horizons" and it was about the YouTuber modding NH to make the villagers + player look like Miis. While briefly talking about the Miis he showed a clip of Wii Sports baseball and a very familiar-looking hamburger, and I noticed the "credits: poofesure" text at the bottom-left corner (very interesting). One of the Miis he made was Beef Boss, and he even said "I know it isn't, but having Beef Boss in here almost feels like copyright infringement" while showcasing him. Anyway, I sense a Poofesure fan here. XD


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t understand how anyone could like snow or cold.


Because exposure to the cold activates the nervous system and makes the body release happy hormones like beta-endorphins and dopamine 
and can help make some people feel calm there is such a thing as cryotherapy which is used for the heath benefits of being cold
people use things like ice baths as non-addictive pain-killers 
being cold has proven to help build the immune system, strengthen the lungs, help increase blood circulation , make people more alert, ease muscle inflammation, increase weight loss(being cold burns more calories) rejuvenate the skin and help people sleep better

it really comes down to people's personal preference for temperatures but I don't think most people understand that being cold has health benefits as does being warm


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 1, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t understand how anyone could like snow or cold.





BrokenSanity said:


> Because exposure to the cold activates the nervous system and makes the body release happy hormones like beta-endorphins and dopamine
> and can help make some people feel calm there is such a thing as cryotherapy which is used for the heath benefits of being cold
> people use things like ice baths as non-addictive pain-killers
> being cold has proven to help build the immune system, strengthen the lungs, help increase blood circulation , make people more alert, ease muscle inflammation, increase weight loss(being cold burns more calories) rejuvenate the skin and help people sleep better
> ...



As for me, I just think snow is pretty and nostalgic


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 1, 2022)

It's been a while since I've been this happy


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I don’t lie, I hate winter. However, I’m looking forward to the snow background of TBT. I’m curious to see what it looks like and I’m just imagining the forum with a white background!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but TBT's server went down for a couple seconds about 40 minutes ago.  Well...






I'm sorry guys, but I'm the only one who gets to use this site now.  I destroyed everyone else.  yes, FINALLY!  I can win the Last Person to Post Wins thread FOREVER!  : D


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 2, 2022)

Just realized that I don’t have the patience to make a journal look all neat and pretty.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 2, 2022)

I'll never understand why people add the cringiest music to clips as if it makes them funnier. It just makes them so much worse...


----------



## Merielle (Sep 2, 2022)

I like the original sub-title for Style Savvy 4 a lot better—in the North American release, it's "Styling Star", but it's "Star Stylist" in Japan.  I just feel like the wordplay (you're a star at styling/you're literally styling for upcoming popstars) feels a lot less clunky the second way.  Not sure why they changed it tbh.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> Just realized that I don’t have the patience to make a journal look all neat and pretty.


Don't stress over aesthetics. Journals should serve a function above all else. The most I do is draw tables and use highlighters to colour code things - and these are more to do with legibility over looking pretty.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2022)

Note to self: Don't type stuff late at night. I found myself even more likely to make grammar errors and repeat words despite double checking my stuff, so apologies in advance if I sounded like I had broken english lol.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2022)

Ordered a bubbler and grinder, just waiting on them to send' em out...now all I need is some capital for the devil's lettuce and I'm blazing it!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 2, 2022)

I wasn't planning on signing in to the forum today, but I wanted to try and contribute more fairy dust to the wishing well.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 2, 2022)

I wonder why patting a baby’s butt calms them down? It doesn’t seem comforting to me.


----------



## skweegee (Sep 3, 2022)

Nothing like waiting until the literal last minute to make your Witch's Quest submissions! I made my posts for the first two rounds shortly after those rounds opened, but the last 4 I submitted were all posted within 3 or 4 minutes of the deadline. Thank goodness all of the rounds stayed open to the end of the event!

I unfortunately ended up missing a significant portion of the fair for various reasons, but at least I was able to get those in!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2022)

I can’t believe the fair is almost over. Time flies.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 3, 2022)

Well, if I ever have to wake myself up throughout the night again, every two hours is a LOT less miserable than every hour.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 3, 2022)

I got one of those crystal things that make rainbows when the sun shines through them.... best decision ever  the sun comes in my window in the morning so I get rainbows when I am waking up


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

I've seen compilations on YouTube of Poofesure raging, breaking his Wii Remotes, and obsessing over Abby. We need one of him saying "NAAWWWW!" whenever he plays Wii Party U.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 3, 2022)

Met my cat in the hallway and she shoved herself between my legs and just stood there and I was like "okay, I guess we'll just stand here now"


----------



## Romaki (Sep 3, 2022)

why am i still playing neopets...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2022)

I really hope the staff announces staff faves soon cause as much as I really love my current avatar/sig I found an absolutely hilarious and chaotic picture of Lucia from Wii Party and I want to use it as my avatar


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really hope the staff announces staff faves soon cause as much as I really love my current avatar/sig I found an absolutely hilarious and chaotic picture of Lucia from Wii Party and I want to use it as my avatar


As much as I hate Satan Lucía, I really wanna see that avatar dude


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> As much as I hate Satan Lucía, I really wanna see that avatar dude


look she just radiates chaotic neutral energy and I live for it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> As much as I hate Satan Lucía, I really wanna see that avatar dude


Wait, isn't Lucia the one who seemingly cheats in table tennis? (I watched the video of Poofesure raging there a couple of weeks ago lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Wait, isn't Lucia the one who seemingly cheats in table tennis? (I watched the video of Poofesure raging there a couple of weeks ago lol)


she wishes she could be as big of a cheater as Cole (aka the ping pong champ of storm island) 


also yes it took poof like 5 hours to beat Lucia lmao it was painful to watch.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 3, 2022)

I want a chocolate bar so bad right now, for some reason.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 4, 2022)

I wonder what’s it’s like having a best friend


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 4, 2022)

People have been leaking Splatoon 3 so I will not be using Twitter and YouTube for the rest of this week! I haven't seen any spoilers yet though so yay! IM NOT ONE FOR LEAKS BUT IF ANYONE IS SPOILERING IT THEN CAN YOU TELL ME IF THE OCTOSHOT IS USABLE IN THE GAME BECAUSE ITS MY FAVORITE


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 4, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Wait, isn't Lucia the one who seemingly cheats in table tennis? (I watched the video of Poofesure raging there a couple of weeks ago lol)


Lucía is the biggest cheater I've seen in Wii Sports, it makes Tommy and Sakura look tame compared to her. It took me so long to beat her 
I also played Wii Party Board Game Island against her, and she was unbelievably rigged. If my brother wasn't playing she would've won XD


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 4, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I wonder why patting a baby’s butt calms them down? It doesn’t seem comforting to me.


It's supposed to help them release gas one way or the other. Baby's will cry if they have an upset stomach and patting helps them release the pressure.

Also supposedly the repetition is similar to the beating heart of their mother when they were still inside. Least that's what I found out when I had the same thought lol.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve been fishing for the golden trout in ACNH for almost an hour and my husband just burped so loudly that I got scared and lost a fish Bet it was a golden trout


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 4, 2022)

One of my Miis in Tomodachi Life referred to Zelda as 'he' even though Zelda is a female in-game. Maybe it's a translation error?


Spoiler


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 4, 2022)

Why does this feel like a called out post.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 4, 2022)

Out of butter, didn't want to shop today.


----------



## Neb (Sep 4, 2022)

I need to quit watching anime on my laptop. It just makes me distracted because I peek at other websites. Thankfully I can watch anime on my TV thanks to my PlayStation 4.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2022)

I love u bagels


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 4, 2022)

Saylor said:


> I love u bagels



I love bagels more
But
I love u most


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 4, 2022)

I get a lot of compliments from people saying that my handwriting is nice. Clearly they haven't seen it when I'm rushing/not trying.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> I love bagels more
> But
> I love u most


Oh my gosh I don't believe this you are just spreading your lies all over the place now!!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 5, 2022)

Most of the lyrics from "Waiting To Die" by Mickey Avalon ("who?" A Jewish rapper from California) make me giggle. They're pretty vulgar, but also quite humorous.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

I’m finally going to sleep.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2022)

I think it's sad when someone doesn't know who they are in the process of trying to find out they end up ditching friends and even family members without a care in the world.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2022)

You know that day you just feel like you wanna hand in the resign paper because your co-workers are their most obnoxious possible. Yeah today was that day.

(obv i'm not doing it but really some people really need to think what they're doing...)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 5, 2022)

That squawking people get the oil.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 5, 2022)

My brother just told me that me watching Poofesure is loud enough to go through his headset for his friend to hear on Discord. With this newfound knowledge, I'm gonna start re-watching Poof's Wii Sports Resort basketball videos.


----------



## oak (Sep 5, 2022)

I call the neighbours cat Beef instead of his real name Rolo and now he only responds to Beef  Pretty sure the neighbour kids are pissed. Sorry little kids, you should have given yr cat a cooler name


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 5, 2022)

I want tomato soup and grilled cheese !!!


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 5, 2022)

I want some ice cream..


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 5, 2022)

I _knew_ that Gadget Hackwrench was voice-acted by Tress MacNeille!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2022)

gonna record a second part to my Wii Party video here soon bc the first run was absolutely abysmal and I'm not going down without a fight lol



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My brother just told me that me watching Poofesure is loud enough to go through his headset for his friend to hear on Discord. With this newfound knowledge, I'm gonna start re-watching Poof's Wii Sports Resort basketball videos.


honestly I listen to his videos at work sometimes and I wonder if my co-workers can hear it


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

I’m still seeing users with fairy dust and I’m surprised it hasn’t reset yet. The wishing well event and blessing window has ended, so the fairy dust should have reset.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m still seeing users with fairy dust and I’m surprised it hasn’t reset yet. The wishing well event and blessing window has ended, so the fairy dust should have reset.


Hmm, Strange mine got reset though
I wonder if they need to do it manually or the system resets it all by itself?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Hmm, Strange mine got reset though
> I wonder if they need to do it manually or the system resets it all by itself?


I’d assume it’s a system because doing it manually would be a pain in the butt for the staff, especially with how many active users there are for each blessing window.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I’m still seeing users with fairy dust and I’m surprised it hasn’t reset yet. The wishing well event and blessing window has ended, so the fairy dust should have reset.



The fairy dust doesn't reset.  Fairy dust be with you forever now.  It'll haunt you in your fairy nightmares.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2022)

I wonder if creating some social media accounts for my yt channel would help me get more views/subs? I know I also need to learn upload consistently which my depression has really not been letting me do.

I have no clue how youtubers who upload 2-3 times a week (or even 3-4 times a day) can do it. I assume bc I am my own editor and editing is so exhausting


----------



## teebeans (Sep 6, 2022)

i look forward to growing older, to have wrinkles and gray hair. somehow i always associate aging with a certain level of contentment with oneself.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 7, 2022)

I feel really weird that I don't have any favorite / comfort characters from fictional media that are human or species that are very similar to humans
I guess I have a really hard time forming an emotional connection with human/like characters probably because I've always been an animal person
all my favorite/comfort characters are animals, pokemon or some other kind of creature that is entirely un-human like
I really love learning about other people's likes and interests because it makes me really happy, I've spent a lot of time reading other people's personal bios they wish to display to others so I can get to know more about them and I really love hearing others mention their comfort/favorite characters even if I don't know who they are 98% of the time because it just feels so nice listening to people who want to talk about what they like
I've read hundreds of other people's bios and I've yet to meet another person such as myself who strictly have animal/Pokemon/any other non-human species favorite/comfort characters
I don't know it just makes me feel like a really strange person...


----------



## Neb (Sep 7, 2022)

Sometimes I see overly personal statuses on Discord and I remember I used to do the same thing. Every day I made a status about how I felt, even if it involved private conversations with other people. In hindsight it wasn’t the healthiest idea. That sort of thing is either something I should talk to my therapist about or just post on a vent section.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


You’re not a strange person. I don’t know if I’d necessarily call Croconaw a comfort character of mine, but I’ve grown really attached to him since I was a child. I drew pictures of Croconaw and hung them on my bedroom wall in elementary school. It’s become my online alias because of how fondly I grew of the character.

I also like hearing about peoples’ comfort characters and what else makes them happy, hence why I follow the “what are you happy about today” thread. If a character makes you happy, let them make you happy. Them not being a human doesn’t make them any less significant.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - snip -



This is going to sound strange, and I know you're a different person, but I used to have a friend who was only interested in animals/Pokemon/non-human characters as their comfort characters.

Just saying it's entirely possible there's people out there that have the same interest in that way.  And there's also absolutely nothing wrong with it, as Croconaw already mentioned above me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

@BrokenSanity one of my comfort characters is literally a rock boi that smashes things lmaooo


basically what I'm saying is just like who you like and if anyone thinks it's weird then they're dummies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

my dog made my nose bleed lmaoo


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 7, 2022)

Had an interview today. I don’t think that I did well, but I should think of this as an learning experience.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2022)

Japan Post is weird. So I bought record a few days ago and I went to shipping page and it says EMS is available of a sudden?? Then I went to Japan Post and it clearly isn't so..  yeh I'll wait to ship them to me when I can ship some others I want, me thinks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

I totally forgot I drew this lmao


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 7, 2022)

If Cr*ptocur*ency is the 'future', then I'll stay here in the past.

(No, thanks)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

I found a guy on yt who plays a lot of wii stuff like Poofesure does except he radiates a lot more positive energy (though he is equally as chaotic) and he also yells nonstop while he talks, it's pretty great 


Spoiler: the video I'm watching of his atm


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 7, 2022)

I feel like I can't get enough liquids :/
Also I'm glad it's is cool this evening and we can have our windows open.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found a guy on yt who plays a lot of wii stuff like Poofesure does except he radiates a lot more positive energy (though he is equally as chaotic) and he also yells nonstop while he talks, it's pretty great
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the video I'm watching of his atm


I actually seen one of his videos (the one where he beats all the Wii Sports champions in one video) and he seems pretty interesting! I can't believe he didn't pronounce 'Sakura' properly like Poof *sob*
-----
First we had insane difficulty with Matt, and now hot difficulty with Abby. What's next, rigged difficulty with Lucía? 


Spoiler: Screenshot (yea it's Poofesure lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I actually seen one of his videos (the one where he beats all the Wii Sports champions in one video) and he seems pretty interesting! I can't believe he didn't pronounce 'Sakura' properly like Poof *sob*
> -----
> First we had insane difficulty with Matt, and now hot difficulty with Abby. What's next, rigged difficulty with Lucía?
> 
> ...


BRO I SCREENSHOTTED THAT TOO I WAS GONNA POST IT IN THE OUT OF CONTEXT THREAD


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 8, 2022)

It's really not looking good for Queen Elizabeth II right now.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 8, 2022)

I wish really wish I had psychic powers; I'll would use them to detect liars and scammers.
So sick of these lack of empathy idiots running around.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 8, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> It's really not looking good for Queen Elizabeth II right now.


Rest in Peace Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2022)

Someone who has seen the Sonic movies (both 1 and 2), PLEASE tell me they played the song "E.G.G.M.A.N." from Sonic Adventure when Jim Carrey shows up on screen.  Because if not... that is such a wasted opportunity, LOL.


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

I have no idea who Harry Styles is.

I see the name everywhere


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

I’m so happy to have three consecutive days off. My job is very easy and stress-free, but it’s still nice to have time to yourself.


----------



## Aiyaru (Sep 8, 2022)

Naiad said:


> What did people in old eras do on their periods


Super late but for anyone else wondering I googled it. According to Femme International, "Before the disposable pad was invented, most women *used rags, cotton, or sheep's wool in their underwear to stem the flow of menstrual blood*. Knitted pads, rabbit fur, even grass were all used by women to handle their periods."


Plume said:


> I have no idea who Harry Styles is.
> 
> I see the name everywhere


A singer.


----------



## jadetine (Sep 8, 2022)

Cosmetics and perfumes use the most beautiful bottles… but they are so bad for the planet; I’m trying to cut down on plastics but dang it’s hard…


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 8, 2022)

If a person could for real be transfered into a tech body, I think I'd try to get a loan and go for it. I just want to function. I don't think it's even possible though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2022)

according to my 3dsxl I took about 7600 steps today


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 9, 2022)

Last time I played New Horizons with anyone, someone complimented the size of my "stompers".


----------



## Neb (Sep 9, 2022)

I got a creepy ad on the front page here with hyper realistic recreations of Bert from Sesame Street and a doll from a horror film.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 9, 2022)

It's like 7 in the morning where I live right now and I just heard someone outside in their car with the music on blast!


----------



## Romaki (Sep 9, 2022)

I wish I had an UC on Neopets, I wanna be cool. Like why does everybody else have like 10 of them.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 9, 2022)

Spoiler: images 











they look like they’re leaking out black goo lmao, the first one is cool because it kind of looks like the goo is shaped like a bird


i made ai generate images of goth enchiladas. i originally told it to make emo enchiladas but that didn’t turn out good


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)

There's a lot more September bugs than I originally thought. O_O


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 9, 2022)

It's already 2PM here but I still feel so sleepy
the rain is so nice I slept really good and the cloudly foggy weather is luring me back to sleep lol


----------



## Neb (Sep 9, 2022)

Finally, a complete lineup of nothing but birthstones. I could try to collect all 12, but I'd rather save my TBT for something else.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 9, 2022)

Snapping sticks is actually more relaxing than snapping green beans. Probably due to being outside.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2022)

me: "nah I just ate a burrito yesterday I want something different"

also me: *contemplates ordering a quesarito from taco bell*


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2022)

I hate when the EA servers are down.  It’s a huge problem and it’s more frequent than it should be. It needs to be fixed.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)

Why didn't I get this video recommended to me sooner


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 10, 2022)

This is my 316th post in this thread (yeah).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm just glad you carn turn off the gyro/motion controlling on Splatoon 3 still, that controlling is the worst for literally any game and shouldn't be default -insert crazy emoji here-


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 10, 2022)

To buy Disney's Dreamlight Valley, or not to buy it? That is a really good question I can't stop thinking about...


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 10, 2022)

The Fair is my favorite TBT event by far. It is the magnum opus of TBT events. Nothing can beat it, not even substitutes such as the camp. It has to be THE Fair. I clearly understand why it doesn’t happen every year, though.

On a side note, it would be really cool if the next fair was in 2024 and the theme was TBT’s 20th anniversary.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 10, 2022)

I accidentally bought the first volume of Spy X Family on Amazon, I was going to buy it someday. 
Oh well, at least I have it now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2022)

i need to get callie/marie amiibo set, i regret trading em in before poo


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 10, 2022)

I was thinking about some of the character endings from _Tekken 3_. Ogre, Hwoarang and Bryan had some of the coolest endings while Gon, Mokujin and Kuma had some of the most amusing:



Spoiler


----------



## Neb (Sep 10, 2022)

I woke up before 11 A.M. for the first time in weeks and now I’m actually sleepy at a reasonable time. Funny how that works.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

I’m surprised with how equal these numbers are. I wouldn’t have expected this with how much support the blue rosewater potion (Farley) got over the rosewater potion (Serena). I was also all in on Farley.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm so hungry and I've only been out of bed for 30 minutes.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 11, 2022)

Fantano’s Cbat response video is hilarious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2022)

I have over an hour of gameplay footage to edit now OTL


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## deana (Sep 11, 2022)

I miss my backdrop  I know they aren't *meant* to last forever but that won't stop me from pouting about it!


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 11, 2022)

Twitter is the only place you'll find people memeing about tragedies.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 12, 2022)

I wonder what Pokémon exist in alternate realities. Maybe is Clefairy became the mascot we’d have Clefairy clones every Gen instead of Pikachu Clones.


----------



## vixened (Sep 12, 2022)

I wish humans were real


----------



## Neb (Sep 13, 2022)

I just got three Discord notifications and when I opened the app nothing showed up. Talk about weird…


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2022)

Neb said:


> I just got three Discord notifications and when I opened the app nothing showed up. Talk about weird…


Yeah I get that all the time too especially from servers :/ Sometimes you have to check @ mentions but yeah those ghost ones can be annoying.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2022)

*Praying to the Nintendo gods*


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 13, 2022)

Didn’t get a wink of sleep. Might as well stay up for the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 13, 2022)

Spoiler









OMG YA’LL-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2022)

I've been editing this video for like 2 hours already and I'm only 9 minutes in fml


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 13, 2022)

Why am I so sleepy? It’s only 6pm


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2022)

Women be baking bread


----------



## oak (Sep 13, 2022)

The neighbours cat Mr. Beef pushed my tv off the dresser today and the tv survived. The screen didn't break at all and I'm shocked. I'm gonna keep my front door closed now so Beefie can't sneak in and break crap.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2022)

so after editing for about 8 hours and dealing with the editing program crashing like 6 times, my Wii Party video is done. now to wait 5 hours for the video to export, and another 3 hours for the video to upload to youtube


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 13, 2022)

“The best you can is good enough”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so after editing for about 8 hours and dealing with the editing program crashing like 6 times, my Wii Party video is done. now to wait 5 hours for the video to export, and another 3 hours for the video to upload to youtube


update on this, the video was like a third of the way done and then the program crashed AGAIN so now I'm waiting another hour and a half to export this


----------



## Neb (Sep 13, 2022)

The new Nintendo Direct had almost nothing but games that fit my niche. I'll have more of a disposable income soon, but I already have a massive backlog of games that I need to finish. There are just too many games to play nowadays...


----------



## Merielle (Sep 13, 2022)

no one let me get anywhere near that "I love you in every universe" meme


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2022)

Need to buy more books, can't ever have too many.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 14, 2022)

Need to buy more albums (can't ever have too many either!).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2022)

I need both books AND records. I managed to find some from a Japanese site, records, but they basically only do like FedEx as of now since the package was too large for a letter, boo. And expensive, so guess I*ll just bite it.

Also I really want to read "The Hostage" by Brendan Behan :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 14, 2022)

I've made 10k posts on tbt now


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2022)

BungoTheElf said:


> I've made 10k posts on tbt now


come again @ 69k


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2022)

it's only been like two and a half months since I uploaded my first Absolute Fool video on yt and watching it is already making me cringe lol, I desperately need to upload some more content


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2022)

oak said:


> The neighbours cat Mr. Beef pushed my tv off the dresser today and the tv survived. The screen didn't break at all and I'm shocked. I'm gonna keep my front door closed now so Beefie can't sneak in and break crap.


MR. BEEF omg I'm obsessed with that name


----------



## oak (Sep 14, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> MR. BEEF omg I'm obsessed with that name


His real name is Rolo but this cat is so big and dense so I call him Mr. Beef Wellington. They have another cat named Orange Juice so I think it makes sense. He no longer responds to Rolo tho, oops


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 14, 2022)

This Animal Crossing manga is crazy.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 14, 2022)

I’ve accepted we’ll never get Kirby Air Ride 2


----------



## Plume (Sep 15, 2022)

I visited a local jeweler yesterday to de-deform my ring and I guess they were filming a commercial? They asked me to be in it. I re-enacted an interaction with the jeweler about 4 times...I was really nervous and I kind of hope I never see this ad


----------



## Neb (Sep 15, 2022)

I just realized how fleshed out Dr. Doofensmirtz was for a character in a kid’s cartoon. He had a complex backstory that provided a compelling motive and his relationships with Perry and his daughter showed he still had some humanity. More shows need to take notes on how to write a layered antagonist like him.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 15, 2022)

Even to this day I still don't know what A.M. and P.M. stand for, I just know that A.M. means morning and P.M. means afternoon/evening.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Even to this day I still don't know what A.M. and P.M. stand for, I just know that A.M. means morning and P.M. means afternoon/evening.


AM is Latin for "ante meridiem" which translates to "before midday" PM is Latin for "post meridiem" when it's after midday
 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 16, 2022)

A potato is a vegetable and vegetable oil is made from vegetables so fries and chips have x2 the vegetables thus are x2 healthy for you.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 16, 2022)

YouTube sure is obsessed with back to back fifteen seconds unskippable ads.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 16, 2022)

Sitting in a quiet room is so comfortable, I can hear my thoughts so clearly.


----------



## deana (Sep 16, 2022)

To nap or not to nap


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 16, 2022)

College football is expanding to a 12 team playoff and I have mixed feelings about that, lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 16, 2022)

deana said:


> To nap or not to nap


I decided to nap


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

If I could have gone, I'd definitely go queue to say goodbye to the Queen.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)

Geez, what am I going to do with all this moneyyyyyyy.... don't have to worry about paying student loans or buying a house anymore.  Bahahah!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 17, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Geez, what am I going to do with all this moneyyyyyyy.... don't have to worry about paying student loans or buying a house anymore.  Bahahah!


You could find a charity or organization you like to donate it too, I dunno it's your money 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> You could find a charity or organization you like to donate it too, I dunno it's your money
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Oh for sure, I'll be doing that too at some point.  I'm just saving it for now.  :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Geez, what am I going to do with all this moneyyyyyyy.... don't have to worry about paying student loans or buying a house anymore.  Bahahah!


me except it's the exact opposite lmao


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 17, 2022)

There's a fly buzzing around in my room and I can't find it.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 18, 2022)

As much as I hate winter, I sure am looking forward to the white forum background. I can’t wait to see how clean it looks.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 18, 2022)

I miss Bionicles


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 18, 2022)

Who the heck parties until 3 am and on their front yard as well? I’m this close to calling the cops on my neighbors.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

I have a playlist of slowed + reverb songs that I listen to regularly, but I noticed that I don't have any songs from AC. I literally have Gasolina, Camel by Camel, and Rainbow Road from Mario Kart Wii . . . But not a single AC song.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2022)

can i not next week thanks


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 18, 2022)

I want to keep playing Dreamlight Valley but my Switch Lite needs to recharge.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I want to keep playing Dreamlight Valley but my Switch Lite needs to recharge.


me with splatoon 3 and i have a 2019 og switch model ;p
-

on a more serious note, i wish tomorrow could have been an european bank holiday of sorts :/


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 18, 2022)

Veggie subs are so good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2022)

whenever I hear someone say my former name (especially my former nickname) I just hate it so much. even if they're not addressing me. I think I wasn't really fond of my name before and now that I'm going by a different name I _really_ don't like it lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

I can't believe this is an actual question a Mii can ask in Tomodachi Life


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 18, 2022)

"No one can't hear you, speak up"

No, I hate raising up my voice.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I can't believe this is an actual question a Mii can ask in Tomodachi Life
> 
> View attachment 460946


They broke the fourth wall


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

Poofesure uploaded a new Wii Sports video and I haven't noticed until now 



BrokenSanity said:


> They broke the fourth wall


There's multiple instances of fourth wall-breaking in this game and I love it 
For example:


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2022)

Gaps in between game releases used to feel so long. Now that I’m older whenever I hear a game is set to release in several months it feels like nothing.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Some people are kind of blunt. That, or I’m sensitive?


----------



## VernalLapin (Sep 19, 2022)

Idk if it’s even fair for me to post in the pokémon like/hate/love thread because there are few pokémon if any that I hate. Most will just end up being likes or loves.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Some people are kind of blunt. That, or I’m sensitive?


i'd say more like "rude manner disguised as blunt" if anything.

also, glad they air like a highlight/recap programme later concerning the Queen's funeral, I really wish I could have watched it live but alas I live in Sweden :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 19, 2022)

My gym teacher gave my class an "assignment" to send her a song each so she can put on a playlist for us to listen while we run and do fitness. I'm really considering Camel by Camel.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My gym teacher gave my class an "assignment" to send her a song each so she can put on a playlist for us to listen while we run and do fitness. I'm really considering Camel by Camel.


that is simultaneously the most wise and most horrendous choice she could possibly make


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2022)

I swear Crash Bandicoot 1 was specifically designed to be as irritating as possible in order to make finishing each level a relief. At least the sequels are better.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> I swear Crash Bandicoot 1 was specifically designed to be as irritating as possible in order to make finishing each level a relief. At least the sequels are better.



Your post just reminded me that I've played every single Crash Bandicoot game for the original PlayStation EXCEPT for the very first one (why is this? I... don't.... know.....).


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)

Why is everyone in life only focused on winning and control.... _*yAWWWWNNNNN*_

I have played the first Crash Bandicoot game btw, as well as all the others.


----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Your post just reminded me that I've played every single Crash Bandicoot game for the original PlayStation EXCEPT for the very first one (why is this? I... don't.... know.....).


You’ll probably have a better time than me. I started with this one and it was hard to adapt to after playing so many other platformers. By playing the sequels first you should find the harder levels more doable. I prefer Crash 2, but the first one has a charm to it. I just wish there were more checkpoints and a smoother difficulty spike.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 20, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Why is everyone in life only focused on winning and control.... _*yAWWWWNNNNN*_
> 
> I have played the first Crash Bandicoot game btw, as well as all the others.


I know, and why does popularity matter so much anyways? Why can't you just be your own person and just focus on living your life? I know we all rely on validation from others sometimes but people really need to stop caring about how many people like or dislike you, you can't control what others think of you so just let it go


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I know, and why does popularity matter so much anyways? Why can't you just be your own person and just focus on living your life? I know we all rely on validation from others sometimes but people really need to stop caring about how many people like or dislike you, you can't control what others think of you so just let it go



Truer words never been spoken, mah buddy.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


I think it’s because as humans we tend to like control, but honestly we can’t control everything. You can’t change how someone acts towards you or their feelings towards you. I see so many videos saying “get your ex back” or “how to make them like you” for example and the fact that people think it’s possible is crazy. Sure, it is, but it has nothing to do with you making them. Their feelings changed somehow which was out of your control. You can change your behaviors/whatever but it’s still 100% their choice and it isn’t influenced by anything you did.

I can’t say how much easier life has been since accepting that there are just things out of my control I can’t do anything about.


----------



## Drawdler (Sep 20, 2022)

I love Crash 1, its actually my fav of the original trilogy because I think the wacky level design is unique and the game builds up extremely well. Every level gives you a shot at a bonus room, I never minded the save system because game overs actually have some weight there.

Stan Bonito Generation


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 20, 2022)

I think I need to start playing more games, but not "more games" as in "new series like Pokemon and Metroid that I want to play someday"... More like "something that isn't AC:NH or Tomodachi Life".


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2022)

Not sure I'll get Scarlet or Violet... I mean I never played Arceus cause, yeah didn't have time or money when it was on so to say, and I prefer the linear format here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I think I need to start playing more games, but not "more games" as in "new series like Pokemon and Metroid that I want to play someday"... More like "something that isn't AC:NH or Tomodachi Life".


play some more wii sports my dude


----------



## Merielle (Sep 20, 2022)

From the back, I thought this sticker looked like Isabelle and now I can't unsee it. 







Spoiler: actual sticker


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)

Merielle said:


> From the back, I thought this sticker looked like Isabelle and now I can't unsee it.
> 
> View attachment 461092
> 
> ...



Omigosh, it's another TBT mirror!  NOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> play some more wii sports my dude


I would but my Wii Remotes don't work anymore, I miss playing Wii Party


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I know, and why does popularity matter so much anyways? Why can't you just be your own person and just focus on living your life? I know we all rely on validation from others sometimes but people really need to stop caring about how many people like or dislike you, you can't control what others think of you so just let it go


This is like, really insightful to hear from you, BrokenSanity.  Life is too short in having to worry about what people think of you when you barely even know them. There's a reason why I steer clear of all those popular stars and their drama littered in their personal lives. It's too tiring and quite frankly, it doesn't impact my life to matter.



Neb said:


> I swear Crash Bandicoot 1 was specifically designed to be as irritating as possible in order to make finishing each level a relief. At least the sequels are better.


I have three words that might scare you: *Road to Nowhere*. I hated that level _so_ much. And whenever I got screwed over by an animal that kept running back and forth, it almost feels like it was mocking me lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I would but my Wii Remotes don't work anymore, I miss playing Wii Party


bruhhhh you gotta get new onesss. get yourself a toad wii remote w wii motion plus inside!!!!
(also where is the crying react when I need it staff???)

in speadking of wii remotes, I've had the same ones since I got my original Wii in 2008 and besides having broken battery compartment tabs they still work like a charm  i think it would be neat to have like a luigi wiimote tho. or even a WAHHHmote.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruhhhh you gotta get new onesss. get yourself a toad wii remote w wii motion plus inside!!!!
> (also where is the crying react when I need it staff???)
> 
> in speadking of wii remotes, I've had the same ones since I got my original Wii in 2008 and besides having broken battery compartment tabs they still work like a charm  i think it would be neat to have like a luigi wiimote tho. or even a WAHHHmote.


Honestly I don't mind what Wii Remote I get, as along as it has Wii Motion Plus inside. (I ended up breaking the tabs that cling onto the remote with my Wii Motion Plus accessory when I threw my remote so I had to tape it together. ) I would prefer a Toad or Peach Wii Remote, though. (or maybe even a beef remote?? )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Honestly I don't mind what Wii Remote I get, as along as it has Wii Motion Plus inside. (I ended up breaking the tabs that cling onto the remote with my Wii Motion Plus accessory when I threw my remote so I had to tape it together. ) I would prefer a Toad or Peach Wii Remote, though. (or maybe even a beef remote?? )


YES YOU GOTTA GET THE BEEF REMOTE WITH BEEF MOTION PLUS INSIDE
(I highkey want one too lol)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2022

also just realized that KK Slider is actually Totaka's fursona and I absolutely love that lmaoooo


----------



## Beanz (Sep 20, 2022)

i swear stomach pain is one of the worst kinds of pain


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2022)

My mom's a ****ing miser.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2022)

If not for animal crossing/tbt, I wonder if I still would have become an artist


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2022)

Old Pokémon games are like comfort food. You can always go back to them and they’re still just as familiar and comfy as the first time you played them.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 21, 2022)

pet mice are so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2022)

I saw this Swedish website having the cutest corgi plushies and I want 10 of them.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2022)

Oops, didn't realize that was prohibited...my bad! In any case I want some ganja, dang it!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2022)

is it bad that I really like Rouge from the Sonic games lol


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 22, 2022)

Lately, I've been getting an itch to write something beautiful...But it won't come out.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 22, 2022)

I didn’t just stay up playing Mario Party Superstars when I have to wake up in five hours for work.


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2022)

So I left my phone in another room and my friend was sending me a message on Tumblr. One of my moms heard the notification sound pop up a few times. She proceeded to walk into my room and ask if I was dating someone (weird thing to ask a 20 year old, but okay). I then had to explain to her that Tumblr is a social media site and not a dating app. For some reason she got that impression from the articles she reads. Talk about awkward…


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2022)

need to clean out my wardrobe o3o


----------



## Franny (Sep 22, 2022)

i've learned that i dont like pho T_T or at least this restaurant's pho


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 22, 2022)

I wish it was October so the October Pokemon Go com day can come quickly lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> I wish it was October so the October Pokemon Go com day can come quickly lol


Same! I need Litwicks!


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 22, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Same! I need Litwicks!


I have one normal one


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> I have one normal one


Same, but I need more candies.. and maybe a shiny


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 22, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Same, but I need more candies.. and maybe a shiny


Hopefully I’ll get loads of shiny Litwicks


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2022)

if horses weren't so difficult and expensive to take care of I would probably have one or two of my own. I especially love Clydesdales, absolutely beautiful horses


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm worried that my recent bad luck with picking good quality cotton pajamas will continue with the clothes that I bought my niece.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

so this site having way too cute corgi plushies also had these floofy english springer spaniel ones and now i want one T_T

i cant have actual dogs since im poor and i work but god these are so cute. and i used to look after the cutest english springer spaniel before on occasions


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2022)

i made a twitter account to go along with my youtube account, now I just need to figure out how to get followers on there lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 23, 2022)

I keep forgetting about the returning old villagers exist in New Horizons(Ace, Rio, Zoe, Faith, Azalea, Chabwick, Frett and Roswell)
since it seems like nobody really cares about them lol
I think all 8 of them are nice my favorite is Roswell but I can see why people like the other 8 2.0 newcomers better (Marlo, Sasha, Tiansheng, Cephalobot, Quinn, Shino, Ione and Petri) Nintendo really outdid themselves on these new villagers


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 23, 2022)

I feel like everyone's starting to like Stranger Things a lot now? I hear tons of people talking about it.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2022)

I realized that my favorite color is not pink, but it's blue and green.

I was fixing my desk today and found out that majority of my items were blue, some were green, and some were teal. The only thing on my desk that's mainly pink is my deskmat, but it's also scattered with green and blue colors. I guess I like blue and green because you can never have too much of them; I never think "The sky is super blue it's sickening!" or "The plants are so green it hurts my eyes!" but whenever I see so much pink (like, a garden of pink flowers), I say, "Wow, that's so pink that it annoys me for some reason." Obviously to each their own, but since green and blue are cooler colors that we see for a good chunk of our day, they make me feel calmer than if I were to see pink on a daily basis.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2022)

again japan getting the best nintendogs breeds, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2022)

also i want a dorgi plush now, too.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 24, 2022)

im sad that pf chang's seemingly got rid of their sushi selection on their doordash menu  at least it's on their regular website tho. but still, if my family wants to order food they always order on doordash not on the regular site.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 24, 2022)

Heard some spoilers for a thing, and I desperately need to know what happens next... but it's One Piece, so it's almost guaranteed I'm gonna be kept in suspense on this for over a year at least.


----------



## Neb (Sep 24, 2022)

The way things are going the next generation is going to grow up with VR. Us zoomers and millennials are going to be so out of touch…


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 24, 2022)

A lot of my Miis in Tomodachi Life seem to really like spiced apple cider. I think 3 or 4 of them have it as their favorite food in the game.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 24, 2022)

If a pig gets onto a plane and that plane takes off into the sky, does that count as the pig flying?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2022)

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> If a pig gets onto a plane and that plane takes off into the sky, does that count as the pig flying?


 I guess you could always dress the pig up in some wings?


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 25, 2022)

I woke up way too early this morning.


----------



## Neb (Sep 25, 2022)

I wonder what it would be like to have your brain transferred to a computer. It’s hypothetically possible, so who knows. If my original consciousness remained and it wasn’t just a copy I’d do it.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 25, 2022)

I didn't even know a tbt fair happened  ,,


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 25, 2022)

Forgot it was hurricane season where I live. and we're in this thing's path, nice.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't want to go back to work!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 26, 2022)

I want this brain fog to go away I have like one brain cell right now
I'm really gonna try and force myself to go to sleep earlier tonight


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 26, 2022)

Okay I'm gonna need my Miis to stop asking me this for one second, because every time I say "Go for it!" the respond with "I don't feel the same way, so whatever!" Like what's the point


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 26, 2022)

Q


ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Okay I'm gonna need my Miis to stop asking me this for one second, because every time I say "Go for it!" the respond with "I don't feel the same way, so whatever!" Like what's the point
> View attachment 461859


This reminds me that I really should check on the Miis in my Tomadachi game. It’s been about eight months since I last saw them....


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 26, 2022)

It’s so nice to know exactly what triggers your anxiety. Especially when there are ways to avoid said situation. I’ve gotten to the point where I can control my actions (not so much my emotions), but that means I’m halfway there, I guess.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 26, 2022)

Looking back at some old Gaiaonline posts that I've made, I am the one who just asked a question.
The -5 is from another thread I've made, also just asked a question.
Still looking for the post where someone thought it was cute to get all personal (at me) over a question. lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't think I've ever beaten a Mario game before.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 26, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't think I've ever beaten a Mario game before.


I haven't beaten a side platformer Mario game all by myself before 
they are too hard but I still like playing the Mario platformers probably for nostalgia 
only Mario games I think I've ever beaten are the Mario & Luigi RPG series games
*cough* *cough* no this is totally not an excuse for me to bring them up


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 26, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder what are the odds of meeting and marrying someone who was born on the same exact day, month and year as you were.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2022)

i looked back at some old posts i made on here why was i like that


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 27, 2022)

Intensities in ten cities



Spoiler


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 27, 2022)

I wish there was a cure for sleep so I never have to sleep ever again


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I've logged more hours into Tomodachi Life than Zelda Breath of the Wild (although not as much as AC:NH).


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 27, 2022)

I’ve played more Breath of the Wild than any other game on the Switch except YouTube which I used for more hours than BotW!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2022)

I created a character way back in 2011, and I remember it being like a little blue and white fox and its name was Lunae Lux, but I can't remember what it looks like exactly. I would hate to try to recreate it and then find the original pic and it looks way different.

also wondering at this point if I should even actually bring it back as a character lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2022)

i feel so much better today than I have been for the past week yippeee


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2022)

god I am so glad I dropped social media, all I use now is YouTube and discord and this forum and its so much better than everything else I was on before that other stuff messed me up


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 27, 2022)

I’m debating if I should buy a Crunchyroll subscription for the four series that I want to watch this season,or wait until the next one.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 28, 2022)

I miss the acnl ost, listening to the 1am music rn


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 28, 2022)

thinkin' 'bout.... Posca pens... Kinda wanna try them


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2022)

can someone just make a law against bringing whiny and tired kids into grocery stores.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 28, 2022)

the lean cuisine enchilada frozen dinners always look kind of gross when you heat them up but they’re a banger of a meal each time


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 28, 2022)

I am a hybrid XD



Spoiler


----------



## Neb (Sep 28, 2022)

There’s something oddly charming about PS3/Switch level graphics. They’re more detailed than what the PS2 or Wii could do, but they’re still rough around the edges.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm fairly certain the "Not relevant to me" and "Seen pin too many times" buttons on Pinterest do literally _nothing_ to affect what the algorithm shows you.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 29, 2022)

Gotta admire the energy of children. Only they can take a 10 min nap and “let’s GOOO!”


----------



## Neb (Sep 29, 2022)

Merielle said:


> I'm fairly certain the "Not relevant to me" and "Seen pin too many times" buttons on Pinterest do literally _nothing_ to affect what the algorithm shows you.


Same with YouTube. I still get recommended petty drama videos sometimes even though I keep clicking “not interested.”


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 29, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> thinkin' 'bout.... Posca pens... Kinda wanna try them


I keep seeing ads for copic markers.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 29, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I keep seeing ads for copic markers.


Ahhh I've been tempted so many times to get some Copic markers but they're so expnsive and I barely used my Prismacolor markers.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 29, 2022)

I was reminded of how there's so much music in existence and how most folks probably won't ever listen to a quarter of all that exists (myself included).

Exactly how many music recordings are there in total? (Not counting some formats such as "Greatest Hits/Best Of" compilations, live albums and singles that already appear on LPs).

There must be at least a million.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 30, 2022)

Pumpkin spice tastes nice but it’s a bit too sweet.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 30, 2022)

With all these Cinderella movies out there, I’m surprised that there isn’t one where she must fight off zombies yet. It’s an interesting concept and so much could be done with the story. My idea is that Cinderella makes a wish to her Fairy Godmother to bring back her parents for one day which is her wedding day and from there things go horribly wrong. Cinderella, the Prince, her stepfamily (Cinderella doesn’t necessarily like them but she can’t let herself allow them to be brutally attacked by the zombies), the Fairy Godmother, and Cinderlla’s animal friends must fend off the zombies and turn everything back to normal. They use pumpkin stuffed with dynamite as explosive grenades. The movie has a bit of a campy feel to it and a few jokes. One joke I was thinking of is you have mice and birds holding up a crosshair target for aiming at zombies.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 30, 2022)

I changed up my Gaia avatar. I'm so happy with the way she came out.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2022)

corked wine absolutely sucks and they should make them easier to remove the least! :F


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

It’s weird being a virgin at age 24 and that’s not going to change anytime soon. I’m sex-repulsed anyway. It just baffles me how some 14 year olds have already lost theirs and I’m here, thankful I didn’t.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 30, 2022)

Why is Bayonetta in smash if she's from a rated M 17+ game and SSBU is rated E 10+


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

Where has the time gone? It seems like just yesterday the ParaDIE Halloween Event was going on, and now we’re waiting for the next one.


----------



## Neb (Sep 30, 2022)

There are few things more satisfying than closing all of the tabs on your computer after doing a long assignment.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2022)

honestly it feels way better not being in a relationship,  when I'm in one I deal with constant stress about the other person and obsess over talking to them and ect im just too mentally ill to be in one lol I'm honestly glad it ended i enjoyed talking to him and all but it's impossible for me to find any sort of balance with that stuff in my current mental state, and now I feel a lot more free to do whatever I want


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2022)

Just hope I can get FedEx to just place it in the apartment building outside my door, seems like mom is working Monday and I work... unless they come later in the day which I doubt, past time they've been around noon so yeah.

Also hope my dorgi plush pupper comes soon, too.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 1, 2022)

Why does literally everyone think stepping on Lego pieces hurt? I do it all the time barefoot and I feel nothing. Sometimes I stand on them for several minutes. I’ve even sat on some while wearing shorts. Stepping on a gravel driveway barefoot does hurt.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)

^Depends on the lego piece, I think. Like those antenna ones...stepped on those a few times and THAT does hurt!


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 1, 2022)

I’m talking the rectangular bricks. I have tons of Lego since I collect the Harry Potter modular Hogwarts sets, Super Mario sets, and the 3 in 1 Creator sets that are buildings.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)

I miss trick-or-treating.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 1, 2022)

I started playing Hokko Life just yesterday, got the game while it is currently on sale. It's a bit meh to me, but I do like some of the things that it has that Animal Crossing doesn't.

Also, this doggie guy is giving me some serious cranky villager vibes.
(also I headcanon this guy as Goldie's long-lost relative lol)


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2022)

man how do you make friends ,, I completely forgot how to and i want more friends ,,


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2022)

i want another corgi plush


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 2, 2022)

Is anyone truly normal?

(What I mean is, are there really 'normal' people out there; I know for a fact that I'm not one)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2022)

^Well I sure as hell ain't normal!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 3, 2022)

I can't believe I'm seriously contemplating trading in my Switch Lite for an OLED Switch instead.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2022)

Is there some default law in when you are a gang of three friends that you must always hang out all 3 of you whenever? Was supposed to hang out with friend A and B the day after tomorrow, now this....

Friend A got sick but she told me I could hang out with friend B if I wanted. I had to take a call and friend B suddenly text "ok A got sick let's do another time" so i texted her back and said it's fine if I and B hang out..?

Neither are the jelly type so idk lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 3, 2022)

I just want more shiny Pokémon


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 3, 2022)

I downloaded the Miitopia demo on my 3DS and played it for a bit, now I want the game but it's over $60. ; ; I mean I have enough to buy it, it's only a matter if I get it on my 3DS or on my Switch.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 4, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I can't believe I'm seriously contemplating trading in my Switch Lite for an OLED Switch instead.


Continuing my thought train from yesterday... 

Do I go to Game after work and enquire about an OLED Switch...


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Continuing my thought train from yesterday...
> 
> Do I go to Game after work and enquire about an OLED Switch...


Do it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 4, 2022)

I wonder how much money I've spent on video games. If I had to guess, I'd say around $500.
I ended up spending almost $200 for AC:NH (I had to buy the game twice), $60 for Nintendo Switch Sports, +$30 for each 3DS game (I bought four games on my 3DS so it's around $120 without the tax), and I'm seriously considering spending $70 for Miitopia.
Either way, I probably spent way more than I should in this case.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 4, 2022)

Chris said:


> Do it.


I did enquire and what I was offered for my Lite in favour of the OLED has swayed me completely. 

OLED Switch here I come.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2022)

Nintendo Europe is the worst ever


----------



## Merielle (Oct 4, 2022)

oh my god I love the Minecraft Sniffer so _much_  weird cute thing please win and heal my heartbreak over Moobloom and the Copper Golem


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 4, 2022)

I love nice days, I am sitting out on my screened in porch, listening to nature and drinking orange juice while searching Amazon. I love my life


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 4, 2022)

Last time I beat a video game was way back in January 2021 when I beat Zelda Majora's Mask 3D. Since then I've been playing games with no real ending, I don't know what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 4, 2022)

So today I will have achieved 2,500 hours on ACNH
I'm almost finished working on my projects and then I will start on my island
even when that stuff is finished I will still play for like 10 minutes each day to talk to my villagers because I'm still collecting photos
I wonder how many hours I will have on this game when I don't play anymore


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Sometimes I wish there was an option in Smash Bros Ultimate where you can permanently ban a character from appearing in your copy of the game.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2022)

should probs leave my new..well vintage-old coat in for dry cleaning o3o


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 5, 2022)

I just found out that these ditto gachapon figures exist and I want all of them but I think they got discontinued and now they’re overpriced or being sold on sketchy sites


Spoiler: they’re too cute


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2022)

I wish there was a place I could ask for anonymous unbiased general advice. Facebook is garbage for this which is why I deleted my account years ago. I resorted to Reddit, but I wish there was a forum/app or something for this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2022)

Is it the coffee keeping me awake at this hour when I need to be up at 7:00, or do I just like the silence and dark that late night brings?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I wish there was a place I could ask for anonymous unbiased general advice. Facebook is garbage for this which is why I deleted my account years ago. I resorted to Reddit, but I wish there was a forum/app or something for this.


You're always going to get a somewhat biased response because the advice people give is swayed by their own values and opinions. However, I do volunteer with the company behind a forum where you can post anonymously to receive advice concerning health, relationships, school and work problems, etc - you just tick a box before you hit submit on your post and presto it hides your identity.  If you're interested DM me and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 6, 2022)

I just found out that you can be the froggy chair on Gaiaonline, but it's so expensive.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> I just found out that these ditto gachapon figures exist and I want all of them but I think they got discontinued and now they’re overpriced or being sold on sketchy sites
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they’re too cute
> ...


Have you checked like Yahoo auctions/japanese mercari/etc. and used a shopping service there?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 6, 2022)

I think my voice is too quiet to sing any metal songs. ; ;


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2022)

^Don't worry, I suck at singing lol.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 6, 2022)

Mother nature is being dramatic today. First an dust storm and now a thunderstorm. I’ll gladly take it if it can bring in some rain. If not, piss off.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 6, 2022)

Why some people on Twitter have to be so extra.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 6, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I wish there was a place I could ask for anonymous unbiased general advice. Facebook is garbage for this which is why I deleted my account years ago. I resorted to Reddit, but I wish there was a forum/app or something for this.


Reddit is kind of a mixed bag as well. It can have some good helpful communities, but many are toxic echo chambers.



AccfSally said:


> Why some people on Twitter have to be so extra.


Another garbage platform. As long as you stick to your friend groups, it's not so bad. But the slightest difference in an opinion causes such strife. And I'm not even talking touchy subjects.

There was a topic recently where a user commented on some CGI fanart of Goku. Thinking it was done by Disney, they trashed it relentlessly and called it ugly. Then when they learned it was actually fanart they called it beautiful. It's like...do these knuckleheads even hear themselves?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 7, 2022)

I can't believe The Sims 4 was going to be launched on the Switch but the plans were suddenly scrapped at the last minute.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2022)

you can never have too many corgi plushies


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 8, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I can't believe The Sims 4 was going to be launched on the Switch but the plans were suddenly scrapped at the last minute.


Probably for the best as I like to cause harm on all of my Sims.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I can't believe The Sims 4 was going to be launched on the Switch but the plans were suddenly scrapped at the last minute.


_The Sims 4 _handles horribly on console, so perhaps a wise call. When I didn't have access to my gaming computer for a month, I decided to play it on PS4. I quickly ended up plugging a keyboard and mouse into it to make it playable.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2022)

Chris said:


> _The Sims 4 _handles horribly on console, so perhaps a wise call. When I didn't have access to my gaming computer for a month, I decided to play it on PS4. I quickly ended up plugging a keyboard and mouse into it to make it playable.


Yeah was gonna say this too. Also reminds me of all those platformers they flooded Steam with like 5-10 years ago where you basically needed a controller (which was less obvious at first glance but if you actually got the game).


----------



## oak (Oct 8, 2022)

Thinking about how yr not allowed to fly in Canada with any liquids and can't even get through security with a bottle of water, but that gigantic bag of marijuana you have there sir? No problem. The airport security guy didn't even bat an eye when my partner said his bag was full of marijuana but he had to throw away his can of pop. Thanks Trudeau


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Oct 8, 2022)

I recently got back into writing board game reviews over at Boardgamegeek since I really like writing reviews and it's been making me happy just typing up my thoughts on games I really like


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2022)

Compliance by Muse basically describes my life working in a large corporate company under a controlling boss. I know that's not necessarily the meaning of the song, but that's how I relate to it


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 8, 2022)

Didn't realize how much I've let myself go these past 2 years until today. I looked in the mirror and noticed a lot of facial hair. The mask was too convient.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2022)

I really need to get some new socks. All of mine have holes. I’ll pick some up tomorrow before work.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

Really wish my mom would stop picking up anything I need/want as Christmas gift ideas when I kinda of need some stuff now. Nice thought but I need that bag now not by late December :/


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

Playing visual novels at night is so relaxing. I need to do it more.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

someone buy my collectibles lol.

also might just go back and grab that middle-sized handbag...man regrets lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2022)

I kind of wish I brought my chapstick with me because my lips are chapped right now.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I'm receiving targeted Christmas ads, and I probably deserve it. I've been thinking about Christmas since September.


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

This is corny advice, but I think it's useful for anyone trying to learn another language. Try to consume entertainment from the country the language is from. This can be books, video games, movies, TV shows, or even songs. If you're like me and don't have anyone to practice with, absorbing any part of the culture can give you the motivation to keep going. It also helps you get used to the culture's sensibilities and common beliefs.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 9, 2022)

Kinda wish I made Eva, Tyrone, and Tommy (the Wii Sports CPU Miis) as some of my team members in Miitopia, but at this point I've gotten so attached to my current team members I don't wanna change/get rid of any of them. Oh well, maybe on my next play-through.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2022)

Update: Turned out those bags both were on sale so I went back and got a larger one today. Can't have too many, amirite?


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2022)

Neb said:


> This is corny advice, but I think it's useful for anyone trying to learn another language. Try to consume entertainment from the country the language is from. This can be books, video games, movies, TV shows, or even songs. If you're like me and don't have anyone to practice with, absorbing any part of the culture can give you the motivation to keep going. It also helps you get used to the culture's sensibilities and common beliefs.


Not really that corny or crazy to be honest. I know of British actors and others who can perfectly nail a Americanized voice and their dialect because they've been exposed to the Hollywood movies growing up. Which is why American actors trying to mimic British accents often sound like a parody since they are not exposed to British movies and the such as much as the other.

So it'd make sense that learning a language through other means of entertainment could help to.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 10, 2022)

Reject humanity. Embrace the machines.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 11, 2022)

my bf randomly said "hey it's naruto's birthday today" and i was like "wth how do you know" and he said "someone at work marked it in our office calendar"


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 11, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not really that corny or crazy to be honest. I know of British actors and others who can perfectly nail a Americanized voice and their dialect because they've been exposed to the Hollywood movies growing up. Which is why American actors trying to mimic British accents often sound like a parody since they are not exposed to British movies and the such as much as the other.
> 
> So it'd make sense that learning a language through other means of entertainment could help to.


My dad is from Taiwan and he’s been in the US for about 50 years and he doesn’t have an Asian accent. He’s very fluent in English which is interesting as he had to learn the language after moving to the US. He can also read and type in English.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 11, 2022)

Some Youtuber who just loves to ride on the coattails of the latest drama (bonus if they have a sponsor ad): 'I really didn't want to make this video'

Quit lying to yourself, please.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2022)

*there is no known physiologic advantage for the common hiccup*

yeah the human body sucks but we all knew that lol


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2022)

I don’t even remember the last time, if ever, I cried in front of someone but it happened and it was a slap in the face… of how much I ****ing trust her.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm so close to completing book 5 of The Wheel of Time series. Can't wait to get started on book 6, The Lord of Chaos.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2022)

dzongkha/tibetan definitely have the coolest writing characters/system.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 13, 2022)

i love when fictional characters are just soooo me


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2022)

I’ve been playing games a lot on both my PS4 Pro and Switch recently. As much as I love Sony’s systems, playing on a Nintendo system just feels so cozy and right.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 14, 2022)

paprika crisps are so bland but they are the most popular crisps in Germany I don’t understand???


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 14, 2022)

The Zelda series is strangely nostalgic, even though I haven't been playing it for that long (almost 4 years to be exact), nor have I been playing it at all recently. Zelda will always reign supreme to me, alongside Animal Crossing.


----------



## Neb (Oct 15, 2022)

The fact I've been on this forum for a while is finally showing. So many people who were active when I joined have left and a new batch of regulars have come. Some have stuck around though!


----------



## Romaki (Oct 15, 2022)

Neopets reset everybody's password after its data breach which is good, but it's also bad because they reset everybody's password after a date breach. If anybody here uses Neopets and has a semi-inactive account, please set your account to Stealth mode and change your email to another one. If you don't you can easily become a target of something that is scarily easy to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2022)

Romaki said:


> Neopets reset everybody's password after its data breach which is good, but it's also bad because they reset everybody's password after a date breach. If anybody here uses Neopets and has a semi-inactive account, please set your account to Stealth mode and change your email to another one. If you don't you can easily become a target of something that is scarily easy to do.


Yeah they added 2FA as well so might be good to add to your account.

Knocks on wood, mine were not targeted but yeah they need to work better with their support staff, some are really useless trying to get back your account. "Lol u scammed someone". No that old account was hacked smfh.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2022



Taengoo said:


> paprika crisps are so bland but they are the most popular crisps in Germany I don’t understand???


Yeah I don't get the point either. Paprika and chili (or just black pepper) are the crisps I can't stand lol.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2022)

Taengoo said:


> paprika crisps are so bland but they are the most popular crisps in Germany I don’t understand???


Blasphemy. Paprika is my favourite flavour.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2022)

*buries chris in paprika crisps*

also the **** weather is one reason why i dislike the autumn here damn...


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Blasphemy. Paprika is my favourite flavour.


Takes all sorts,  I suppose. Me, I love salt and vinegar and anything spicy. The UK has these spicy Doritos that I was obsessed with but I've never seen them in Germany.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 15, 2022)

Just saw a thunderstorm with wind and pebble-size hail. The most dramatic storm that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2022)

hope they add yamper to pogo..kinda surprised they didn't as a tribute to the late Queen.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Oct 15, 2022)

It's weird how smells can trigger specific memories
I fell asleep on the couch during a party, but someones coat was there and the smell of it reminded me of visiting a certain childhood friends house to watch a movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2022)

wikihow is a goldmine and i love pressing random articles.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 16, 2022)

my brain will one hundo percent be ready to watch hamza and jovita's salsa from last night at least 4 further times today. i can't get over how good it was still oml help- i want to learn some of the moves too aa
im so proud of them!!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2022

also that grey sludge was heccin mank
(not related to team hamzita's salsa)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2022)

ok so i found a cardigan corgi-ish plush and now i want it too XD


----------



## mogyay (Oct 16, 2022)

i love the fact my job is basically unmanaged and i can do things how i want but i sometimes feel like someone breathing down my neck suits me better bc i'm not always paranoid i'm doing things wrong  i think it will just take some time to adjust tho i hope, i keep being praised at how i do but i always feel like it's a fluke...


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 16, 2022)

It’s a wonderful day! The clouds are still here. I expected them to have left already.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 16, 2022)

no thoughts, only the concept art of Victor Frankenstein from Code: Realize where he has a monocle instead of glasses and also a little pet mouse


Spoiler


----------



## Beanz (Oct 16, 2022)

i hate how there’s an option to change your avatar to a mii on the switch and when you select to make a new one there’s just a mii staring at you in a gray void without any music, like the least nintendo could have done was add the mii maker music


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2022)

resisting the autistic urge to take a giant bite out of my polymer clay


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 16, 2022)

Okay wait wait I'm so confused
okay so I don't want to jynx it but I THINK I got my discord account to work because I said about a month ago I made an account but I couldn't use it bc I need to verify my phone number which I don't have one
so if I'm understanding this correctly I can use my discord account right now and enter servers and stuff but it wants me to claim my account (I tried and it says my email/password is already attached to an account which _is_ my account )
so I think it lets me use it but since I haven't verified my non-existent phone number but I did verify my email that means it's possible for someone else to eventually claim my account?? I'm so confused 
EDIT: So apparently I'm not allowed to really do anything until I fully verify my account which I can't till I get a phone number but at least now I can look at discord servers and not feel like I'm missing out on things ig


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2022)

the liz truss lettuce video is amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2022)

I saw someone refer to Knuckles the Echidna as "Knuckles the Enchilada" and I can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Beanz (Oct 17, 2022)

i wish there were more websites for showcasing art. i was thinking about joining deviant art but some stuff on there is iffy and dead.. everywhere else is mostly populated by professionals.


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 17, 2022)

It’s not upsetting me but to be honest I‘m not feeling it for Halloween this year, October feels like every other month in a way it never has. Do you guys feel differently about it this year?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2022)

Drawdler said:


> It’s not upsetting me but to be honest I‘m not feeling it for Halloween this year, October feels like every other month in a way it never has. Do you guys feel differently about it this year?



To be honest, I don't celebrate any holiday anymore, haha.  Not even Christmas really, at least not on my own.  The only reason my aesthetic is Halloween-themed here right now is because I couldn't think of anything better, and also because I do the same in some other spaces.


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 17, 2022)

Nobody celebrates Halloween in my street but man I used to really feel it and be excited and stuff about it, I don’t even feel like profile pics or stuff that year. But that’s fair tbh. I don’t celebrate my birthday either and I hate Christmas LOL


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2022)

Think I'm coming down w/ a cold. Starting to feel congested. Welp.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 17, 2022)

Finally found the System of a Down song that goes "the most lonliest day of my life" and it's literally called "Lonely Day", honestly I feel kinda dumb now. XP


----------



## Beanz (Oct 18, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Halloween: the one day a year where parents actively encourage their young children to literally walk up to strangers and ask for candy!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2022)

Drawdler said:


> It’s not upsetting me but to be honest I‘m not feeling it for Halloween this year, October feels like every other month in a way it never has. Do you guys feel differently about it this year?


Yeah I don't really celebrate it anyway so :3 I mean I don't mind people putting up decorations up and stuff but it's nothing I do for my own.


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 18, 2022)

nvm I mentioned a triggering subject and would rather delete


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 18, 2022)

Ferrets are cute


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm so tired and sleepy right now.  Can't wait to go to sleep soon.


----------



## Neb (Oct 19, 2022)

I tried to find a post I reblogged from someone on Tumblr, but I can’t find it on either their account or mine. Maybe the original poster deleted it? I’m not sure why.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 19, 2022)

My grandma got a cellphone recently and has been learning how to text, and she's been doing really well for the most part, but the other day she did send me this out of the blue:
"You mane
But"
and when I asked, she clarified,
"I'm going shopping later"

...I'm still confused.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2022)

Merielle said:


> My grandma got a cellphone recently and has been learning how to text, and she's been doing really well for the most part, but the other day she did send me this out of the blue:
> "You mane
> But"
> and when I asked, she clarified,
> ...


Maybe you should help her turn off autocorrect or something x)


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 19, 2022)

Drawdler said:


> It’s not upsetting me but to be honest I‘m not feeling it for Halloween this year, October feels like every other month in a way it never has. Do you guys feel differently about it this year?


Agreed. It's still so warm where I live.


----------



## Neb (Oct 19, 2022)

Steam really needs an “I already own this game” option for recommendations. The vast majority of the games they recommend are stuff I already have on consoles. It’s impressive that the A.I. correctly guessed my taste though.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 20, 2022)

My Social Studies Class today WAS SO GOOD EVERYONE LAUGHED SO MUCH  The teacher asked who was the translate for James Oglethorpe and some girl in the back said POCAHONTAS. LIKE  POCAHONTAS????????? HAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Neb (Oct 20, 2022)

Grocery store deli food is my guilty pleasure. I could eat the macaroni salad all day...


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 21, 2022)

I really want Moobloom to be added to Minecraft


----------



## Neb (Oct 21, 2022)

My crush replied to something I sent with “hiii.” They were probably just being friendly, but it still made me happy…


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 21, 2022)

I can't believe an ACNH content creator has created a build glorifying the murderer Jeffrey Dahmer because they're obsessed with the Netflix show that has exploited the victims families. Some people really need a reality check and thank goodness the content creator is getting called out for it on their Instagram page.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 21, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I can't believe an ACNH content creator has created a build glorifying the murderer Jeffrey Dahmer because they're obsessed with the Netflix show that has exploited the victims families. Some people really need a reality check and thank goodness the content creator is getting called out for it on their Instagram page.


Woah that’s news to me but I agree with you completely. I’m glad there are others out there speaking up about it and hopefully the creator gets the message their sending out is negative and not impactful. I honestly didn’t watch the Netflix show but in high school I saw a documentary in regards to Jeffrey Dahmer and that was enough for me.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 21, 2022)

I love nachos


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Oct 21, 2022)

I saw this store with a fancy name. There's a newer little sign under it with the pronunciation.
Guess people were so terrible at pronouncing it's name that they had to put a sign.


----------



## Neb (Oct 21, 2022)

I was watching a video on RPGs that never left the PS3 and the YouTuber just trashed anime style stories for the entire thing. He claimed he liked the gameplay, but hated “anime cutouts.” Like, why cover those games then? There’s no point in playing dozens of games you know you’ll dislike and trashing on them when other people might enjoy them. That’s why I don’t play or criticize FPS games. I don’t like them, but I know they’re generally well made, so I’m not going to trash on them.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2022)

I have this problem where I tell myself to do something and then I end up either never doing it or doing it much later than I planned to.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 22, 2022)

I asked Google what 'minou' meant, and it said "petit chat" (little cat). Sometimes I call my cat "petit minou", so I guess that means I'm calling my cat "little little cat". I asked my parents about it and they said the translation was actually "tiny little cat", which makes more sense but I like "little little cat" more. XD


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2022)

boop


----------



## deana (Oct 22, 2022)

To buy what I want now OR to wait for the Canadian dollar to *maybe* improve UGH


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

After 5 and a half years of using the Switch 90% docked, I’ve decided to play in handheld mode a bit more. It’s super cozy! Even though my kickstand is long gone it’s still pretty comfortable to hold. Once I replace it with the OLED model I imagine the handheld experience will be even better.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 23, 2022)

I saw these online and now I feel like I should try to make these myself!!! They do look like the 3ds!


*

*


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

I watched Mario Party 4 videos on YouTube and I was hit with a huge wave of nostalgia. It was the first Mario Party game I played.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 23, 2022)

People who like clam blitz in splatoon 3 scare me.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2022)

Firefox and Google Chrome won't take me to PubMed, PMC or the NIH clinical trials register, but I seem to be able to access everything else on the internet! I used one of those third-party website checkers, and it says they're all fine. What is happening, please let me work lol.


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

I put a mini essay I wrote for history clsss into a word counter website and it said I wrote at an 11th-12th grade level. I expected something decently high, but not to that extent. It makes sense since I’ve been reading at a college level since I was 12.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 24, 2022)

Is there a way to turn off the internal music in my head. I'm trying to prep up for NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 24, 2022)

I find the concept of Trick Or Treating on Halloween delightfully ironic!


----------



## CylieDanny (Oct 24, 2022)

Hm. Its creepy how they play the *I cant wait to be king* backwards, when Im Scar in crossy roads, hm can't believe I just noticed that


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2022)

1970s had the best anime music... honey flash!


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 24, 2022)

I find it cute that my nephew likes to fall asleep with a board book in hand.

Now if only he would stop ripping off the covers.


----------



## Neb (Oct 24, 2022)

I just remembered how Breath of The Wild's graphics blew me away when I first played the game. It was the first time I saw so many individually rendered grass patches in one place. Watching them blow in the wind and cutting them with my sword was something I did often. While the initial wow factor has worn off I still think it's amazing Nintendo made a game so beautiful on such underpowered consoles like the Wii U and Switch.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 25, 2022)

R.I.P the 3DS image share, these were my last high-quality pictures. Now, what am I going to do if I make a new QR code (because I love sharing them).


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2022)

Uh, so I have some spirit essence, but I don’t know how to join a team for the Halloween event. Does anyone know how? Thanks.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 25, 2022)

Neb said:


> Uh, so I have some spirit essence, but I don’t know how to join a team for the Halloween event. Does anyone know how? Thanks.


I think staff updates your faction every day depending on how much essence you’re given!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 25, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> R.I.P the 3DS image share, these were my last high-quality pictures. Now, what am I going to do if I make a new QR code (because I love sharing them).
> 
> View attachment 464849View attachment 464850
> View attachment 464851View attachment 464852


Oh... I didn't know they were shutting it down until today...
so now It's impossible to share screenshots from the 3DS right?


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 25, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Oh... I didn't know they were shutting it down until today...
> so now It's impossible to share screenshots from the 3DS right?








From what it looks like, yes.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 25, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 464912
> 
> From what it looks like, yes.


Sad, did they do it because they think nobody cares about it anymore and everyone is using a switch so they shut it down cause it's too old?


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 25, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Sad, did they do it because they think nobody cares about it anymore and everyone is using a switch so they shut it down cause it's too old?


An extremely poor decision made by Nintendon't.
They just killed a lot of tags on Twitter, it's so sad.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 25, 2022)

Wow...that news about image share is crazy. I guess it was a flawed system from the beginning. But...sheesh.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2022)

Almost every time I click on this thread I’m sent back to the first page. Does anyone else have that happen often too?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2022)

Pretty sure you don't use  when you're angry/annoyed at something lolol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2022)

wait at what point in spongebob's long history did the writers confirm that Mrs. Puff's first name is Poppy?


----------



## Neb (Oct 26, 2022)

YouTube recommended a video on the Polish language and I watched since I have a friend from Poland. Good lord does it sound difficult to learn. The language has a complex phonetic system, lots of personal pronouns (Japanese does too, but I’m used to it), and has gendered sentences. Having to code switch whenever you’re talking to someone of a different gender in particular sounds difficult.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2022)

I need to submit for some of the tasks but I’m waiting for my day off.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 26, 2022)

R.I.P 3 more ghostly gold until I get that potion
I gotta get my submissions in


----------



## Neb (Oct 26, 2022)

The photography challenge looks like fun, but my city is extremely dangerous at night and crime has gone up. I’ll have to sneak out before the sun fully sets.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2022)

And I only would do for you what you'd do for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> so now It's impossible to share screenshots from the 3DS right?


not impossible if you take your SD card out and insert it into a computer. that's how I always got images off my 3ds, I rarely (if ever) used the image share feature.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2022)

Does anyone else feel like they’re living a double life because they’re not “out” in person? Online is my safe space.


----------



## Neb (Oct 27, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Does anyone else feel like they’re living a double life because they’re not “out” in person? Online is my safe space.


Yup. I’m still closeted to one of my moms and my grandparents about my gender and the only place I’m really open about it is online. People on the street often assume I’m gay because of the way I walk, but I never tell anyone I’m pansexual or genderfluid. Even in a supposedly tolerant city like where I live I’ve been harassed for wearing a dress. When I first came out online on a Pokémon forum a classmate found it and spread it around the school. A girl actually sat across from me once and said I was lying. As a result I always dress androgynously and keep my identities to myself irl. It makes me feel dishonest even though it’s just for self protection.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 27, 2022)

i've been waking up at 5:30 AM for the past few nights and it's not a vibe

also imagine if the racnoss (from doctor who) are actually at the centre of the earth


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 27, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder what human flesh tastes like. I am not going to actually try to eat a person but I just wonder about the taste.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2022)

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> Sometimes I wonder what human flesh tastes like. I am not going to actually try to eat a person but I just wonder about the taste.



Some cannibalistic serial killers have stated in interviews that human flesh tastes something like pork.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2022)

^interesting.

also idk if my mom is stupid or just greedy at this point, she refuses to acknowledge our vacuum cleaner is dead broke and think she can fix is just that when we tried everything. It'd just be cheaper, and quicker since we need one right now, to buy a fresh new one. It lasted for 8 years that ain't exactly bad. And yes it can break just like that smfh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)

The other day my teacher complimented my Zelda sweater, and one of my classmates went up to us and asked "is that a sports team?" Honestly I don't know how I feel about that


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 27, 2022)

Honestly feeling kinda anxious. It has been cold today which is probably part of it. I put sweaters on my short haired pups but one of them wiggled out of it. They've been bundled in a blanket most of the day, but now they are perched on the back of the couch looking out the windows.
Also, we are having fish tacos for dinner even though we don't have many toppings for that. I got the baja sauce and cheese though. I can't remember what's in them anyway beyond shredded cabbage which we are missing.
Yesterday I learned another solo card game. I actually have a few solo games written in a notebook for myself. This one is called Napoleon's Tomb.
I was pleasantly surprised today when I noticed there is a Halloween tbt fair thing happening now. I didn't expect one since the big summer one ended recently.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 27, 2022)

Who has a Halloween party four days before Halloween itself and on a weekday?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2022)

does anyone else read "dead tree wraiths" and immediately think of the wraith from the Halo games? or is it just me?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)

So I tried using Google Translate to know how to pronounce certain foreign names. (Probably not the best source now that I think about it, haha). I got the Japanese ones down pat, but as soon as I moved onto Spanish names I just confused myself trying to figure out how to pronounce Lucía. ; ; (I know how to pronounce it generally, but it might actually be "LOO-see-uh" instead of "loo-SEE-uh" like how I say it.)


----------



## Neb (Oct 27, 2022)

Everywhere I browse on the internet there are ads for anime streaming sites I already use and an extremely inappropriate gacha browser game. It doesn't even matter which device I use. I get the same ads on my phone too. I guess Google has found an ad pattern to stick with.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 27, 2022)

Neb said:


> Everywhere I browse on the internet there are ads for anime streaming sites I already use and an extremely inappropriate gacha browser game. It doesn't even matter which device I use. I get the same ads on my phone too. I guess Google has found an ad pattern to stick with.


I learned in a computer class that the ads Google shows are based on what the Global(or maybe it was just in your native area?) audience is interesting in that day and it shows ads based on that traffic (E.G everyone is interesting in sports that day so google gives everyone sports ads) I suppose people want to watch anime and play vulgar gacha games?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)

I copy-pasted the lyrics for Master of Puppets (by Metallica) for the "post lyrics to a song that's on your mind" thread, and as I was reading my post I saw an F-bomb, so I edited it to censor it. Then I listened to the song again and there weren't any F-bombs... Interesting. I mean, I can understand that transcribing song lyrics may not be 100% easy or accurate, but how you do mistake the word 'killing' for profanity?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2022)

If I remember correctly, the only song on _Master Of Puppets _that has some profanity in it is the very last one, "Damage, Inc." (particularly these lines: "_Slamming through, don’t **** with razorback_" and "*_*** it all and ******* no regrets_").


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 28, 2022)

I’ll never forget Spectrobes


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 28, 2022)

I wanna curl up in a ball and sleep.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 28, 2022)

I really need to start writing in a journal again...


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 28, 2022)

One year later and I still find it dumb that my city separates Halloween into two different dates. Why?! This city is so small, it doesn’t need to do that.


----------



## oak (Oct 28, 2022)

That little symbol on the tesla cars looks exactly like an IUD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

TEAM PURPLE YES

also i really need to think up an urban legend for the event, i dont have NH and my brain doesn't work this week lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 29, 2022)

I wanted to take a photo of the creepy ex-world war 2 bunker that's just down the road from me for the urban legend submission but I can't now because I've got COVID


----------



## Neb (Oct 29, 2022)

In general I can pronounce most foreign words easily if I hear them first. Unless it’s Japanese or English if I’ve only read the words then I rarely get them right. I looked up some place names from a  friend’s country and it turns out the pronunciation in my head was completely wrong. After hearing how they’re supposed to be said I can now repeat them easily.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 29, 2022)

I had my first internet fight today in probably, like, 6 years. I'm so ****ing proud of myself that not only I had the mental strength to get through it and not cry, but also stood up for myself, spoke my truth and not backed down by apologizing. I can be a little bit too sarcastic and act a little hastily, but I set my boundaries and continued to speak up for myself when they were ignored. It's silly internet drama, but therapy really helps and I hope I can do the same thing if a situation ever arises in real life.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

is it bad i want a ton of corgi plushies lol


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 29, 2022)

That feeling you forgot something (because you did.).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

glad i managed to do an urban legend as well, hopefully it will get accepted 

could do summon circle as well though it might be harder practically.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Oct 29, 2022)

My mom insists that I put my plush of Sans on our Day of the Dead altar.

I mean yeah he IS a skeleton..


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks like I need to start giving out candy on the Saturday before Halloween. I actually ran out of candy.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

I’m actually digging the woods theme we have right now, despite being loyal to the Spirits.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 30, 2022)

I'll keep slipping farther, but once I hold on, I won't let go 'til it bleeds.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

To keep Merry or to let her go? Hmm… she’s so cute idk idk idk


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 30, 2022)

Who coined the word "coined"? And are Cancers more likely to get cancer because they're, well, Cancers?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Who coined the word "coined"? And are Cancers more likely to get cancer because they're, well, Cancers?


I don't know about coined but it sure is overused, lol.
-

Also I think everyone should be free to say the dislike a comment about them but alright apparently not lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 30, 2022)

After playing Dreamlight Valley non stop for the last month, anytime I see ACNH I just want to scream and shout at the developers for abandoning the game. It's no wonder fans are dropping the game because there's only so many times you can restart or just decorate villager vacation homes on HHP.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 30, 2022)

I totally forgot that I set my notification sound as Poofesure screaming "WHAT ARE THE OOOOOOOOOOOODS?!", so when I got a notification I nearly got a heart attack. I might have to change it to something less ear-shattering.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I totally forgot that I set my notification sound as Poofesure screaming "WHAT ARE THE OOOOOOOOOOOODS?!", so when I got a notification I nearly got a heart attack. I might have to change it to something less ear-shattering.


I have that sound in my favorite videos list on yt and I love it sm but it would prob make me fly out of my chair if I had it set as a notification sound 


so today I learned that not only do spongebob chicken nuggets existed but they apparently taste horrible, it has 8 reviews on the walmart website and they're all 1 star 




it's a shame too cause they look pretty great lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

^those look terrifying ngl XD

also im glad i could do some halloween event stuff, man the rafflesia is awesome!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

What I’ve learned is that there’s usually always a reason why people are the way they are and it’s not always 100% their fault. Just something to think about, I guess. 

Those SpongeBob nuggets will give me nightmares, that’s for sure.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 31, 2022)

I love my little cat ears. :3


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2022)

I remember watching a video years ago where the YouTuber talked about how burned out he was from conventions. For whatever reason he went to like six or seven a year. In hindsight I'm thinking why don't you go to that many then? No one is making you spend thousands of dollars a year on those types of events. If you're really that burned out cutting back to just one or two conventions per year might help. It's kind of a privileged problem to have anyway since many people can't even afford to go to one.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 31, 2022)

I told myself that I wouldn’t buy another yellow candy, yet here I am.


----------



## Neb (Nov 1, 2022)

Living in a city is so wacky. It’ll be mostly quiet outside for most of the day and then a bunch of people start talking from the bottom of my apartment building at 3 a.m.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 1, 2022)

They want to encourage people to read but want to ban books; I don't understand.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2022)

I saw this thread title:




and it immediately made me think of thwomps


----------



## oak (Nov 1, 2022)

I saw my first Christmas commercial. It has begun


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 1, 2022)

oak said:


> I saw my first Christmas commercial. It has begun


Which one was it? I need to know for science.


----------



## oak (Nov 1, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Which one was it? I need to know for science.


Nordstrom I believe!


----------



## S.J. (Nov 1, 2022)

Jingle Bells is currently playing in this restaurant. It's Christmas you guys.

edit: Update, it's all Christmas songs.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2022)

Finally truly working on terraforming my town. Like actual progress lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I saw this thread title:
> View attachment 466560
> and it immediately made me think of thwomps


I read it as "Experiences in Flattering"


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I saw this thread title:
> View attachment 466560
> and it immediately made me think of thwomps





ali.di.magix said:


> I read it as "Experiences in Flattering"


I read it as "fattening" and was worried a tasteless troll had stumbled into our community.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)

Chris said:


> I read it as "fattening" and was worried a tasteless troll had stumbled into our community.


I'm glad to see this thread has perplexed many a user here


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2022)

Chris said:


> I read it as "fattening" and was worried a tasteless troll had stumbled into our community.


I've seen more tasteless trolls but yeah that'd sure be... interesting if someone made a whole thread just for it...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 2, 2022)

Took a quiz called "What Mii are you?" and I'm actually pretty happy with my result


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Took a quiz called "What Mii are you?" and I'm actually pretty happy with my result
> 
> View attachment 466968


the spirit of beef boss has been manifested


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 2, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I've seen more tasteless trolls but yeah that'd sure be... interesting if someone made a whole thread just for it...


It was the Witch from Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 2, 2022)

i hate how quizlet is now forcing users to pay for some things that were previously free like the “learn” feature. quizlet is the only thing that works for me and keeps me engaged while studying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)

I miss the old minecraft music


----------



## Neb (Nov 3, 2022)

My Tumblr app has been doing weird things for weeks. First it claimed my profile didn’t exist. When I logged on with my PC it worked fine. I had to reinstall the app twice just to fix the mobile issue. Then it deleted one of my DMs and multiple DMs my friend sent. Just an hour ago I heard the DM notification sound and when I turned on my phone nothing was there.

I’ve suspected my phone has been hacked for years, but the amount of weird things happening on the app only recently is really weird. Before I had very few issues. In the off chance someone else has used the app, have these issues happened to you too?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 3, 2022)

Yo I got so much anxiety
My anxiety has anxiety


----------



## Merielle (Nov 3, 2022)

Ohh I want to pre-order Jack Jeanne _so bad_ but I gotta hold off for now.  It doesn't have an exact release date yet and I don't know precisely when we'll be moving next year either, and I wouldn't want those dates to coincide poorly.

also my recent spending money went to Shining Pearl and Ib anyway.  so I think waiting a while is probably for the best lol


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 4, 2022)

What if it reaches a point that corporations slowly turns us into Christmas town? This year was the first time that I saw “Black Friday specials” before Halloween’s arrival. Whether they actually were good sales or not, idk.

*No, I’m not drunk or high. Just trying to fall asleep.


----------



## Neb (Nov 4, 2022)

Now a noticeable amount of my recent reblogs on my Tumblr have vanished. Add that to the list of weird things happening on that site.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2022)

Lol, completely forgot yesterday that today was a half-day at work.. I mean sure I got some stuff done with my co-worker who came in for his hours as well but man this week lol


----------



## Franny (Nov 4, 2022)

i hate being sick  the congestion in my chest makes my heartbeat way more noticeable and triggers my anxiety.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2022)

So I dunno why google keeps redirecting me to articles á la "is it okay for adults to have plushies" stuff... But yes it is obviously, as long as you are aware that you are an adult and don't use them to regress to a 3-year old state and put diapers on them or whatever.

And as long as you don't do inappropriate things to them, duh.

I like to collect finer kinds of dog plushies and yes I'm aware that I'm "old", but "um hello" they are cute so, so what and it's not that I play kid with them or anything. And having them around makes me relax, in a good non-creepy way.


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2022)

Shadow kitty plush or Fancy kitty plush...how does one decide?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2022)

sometimes im about to start using teenage twitter words when talking to people on here and then i realize most people here are grown adults and theyre not gonna know what the heck "scrunkly doo" means


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2022)

Plume said:


> Shadow kitty plush or Fancy kitty plush...how does one decide?


Fancy. I mean look at that cute little bow. It's a legend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2022)

so apparently Miko loves broccoli lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 4, 2022)

So excited for the Christmas Secret Santa Exchange
I want to practice lots of different subjects to get ready


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2022)

Me to myself everyday:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 4, 2022)

People on the winning team who take the rainmaker within the last 10 seconds and go charging ahead allowing the opposing team to get the rainmaker are absolute menaces


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2022)

Dim said:


> Me to myself everyday:



"you're done, you're washed, you scrubbed yourself, you ate dinner, you took your medicine, you watched TV, you turned off your lights, you put your fan on, you brushed your teeth, IT'S OVER!"

someone in the crowd: "Damien Priest, you okay?"


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 5, 2022)

Plume said:


> Shadow kitty plush or Fancy kitty plush...how does one decide?


Fancy Kitty is the Willy Wonka of cats, as it looks classy and is amazing with candy collectibles _imo _


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2022)

The Shadow Kitty is the Wish version on the Fancy Kitty.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The Shadow Kitty is the Wish version on the Fancy Kitty.


LOL this made me laugh too hard.

I will probs get both since I can but yeah, one should defo prioritize Fancy Kitty


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2022)

What if we could rotate collectibles for ultimate symmetry on lineups, or have two versions: Shadow Kitty Plush (R) or Shadow Kitty Plush (L)?


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 5, 2022)

_".....She even cursed to the heavens for the unique status"_

What even is this?!


----------



## Neb (Nov 5, 2022)

I decided to listen to that Alvin and The Chipmunks album that was slowed down and had the pitch lowered to sound like a sludge album. It's both slightly creepy and hauntingly beautiful. I'd listen to it again.


----------



## Franny (Nov 5, 2022)

I could really go for some andouille sausage right now


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 5, 2022)

It's like my mom forgets how old I am sometimes.....
I know what you're talking about lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 5, 2022)

Me and some of my school friends used to like doing this to each other (and to unsuspecting kids) back around the year 2000/01. It was funny at first, but eventually got old:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2022)

me at 9pm: I'm gettin tired I should go to sleep soon

me at 1am: I want to spray paint my gamecube hot pink ️


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 6, 2022)

I am Chip Man but I have no chips.

Lost I shall be until they return.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

i want to buy one of each residential corgi plushies but i know i should not lol


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

I went to Starbucks and got a Mango Dragonfruit refresher. I gave them my name (my birth name, simply because I live in the area and my dad was there). I think the worker misunderstood what I said. When they called my name, they called me “Kaden.” And it’s probably because I mumbled saying my name because it feels weird to me. That’s a male name, which made me feel good because maybe I pass as a male more than I think I do. But it actually felt better than hearing my actual name.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 6, 2022)

why do i feel like the mom from diary of a wimpy kid would shop at sam’s club


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't know why, but I can totally see Mr. Krabs from Spongebob with that new Pokemon that was just revealed.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 6, 2022)

I love it when daylight savings time ends. I also love it when days are shorter and it's already dark by 4:30/5:00 PM.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

I think I eventually know what phone operator I want to change to, though most of them have very little or too much 4g/5g you pay for...(as in too big jumps between the GB amount you get). But I need to change cause this one I have is utter crap and I'd rather pay for a bit more and make sure it works.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 6, 2022)

I haven't ever really been much into Chad Kroeger and Josey Scott (and their bands - Nickelback and Saliva), but....

This song is pretty nice:






I don't recall ever viewing that Spiderman movie though.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

I usually just remove any email newsletters I get cause they're basically just LOL HI NEW THING OR DISCOUNTS but this Corfe Bear shop I got my Dorgi plush doggo from really makes the cutest newsletter so it's one of a few I actually read.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 6, 2022)

I wish that I had a better memory. I keep getting the procedures mixed up.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't know if it is just me or if something did change, but so many people look like giants. Like they seem taller than before. Maybe I shrank? Maybe I just don't see people enough and forget about how short I really am? Idk. It's weird. I may have to measure myself soon tbh out of curiosity.


----------



## Neb (Nov 6, 2022)

I couldn't shave for four days since I couldn't find any razors and I looked like a completely different person. Good thing I found some yesterday. Me and beards don't mix.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2022)

so I just learned that Chrome and all browsers that are based on Chrome are getting rid of ad-blocking extensions sometime in 2023, guess who's likely gonna be switching over to Firefox very soon?

edit: done lol, that was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 7, 2022)

Just a couple of thoughts running in my head this morning:

_"Why is my internet running faster than normal? Has the change over to Fiber Broadband happened already?"

"What is stopping me from buying an OLED Switch even though know I want one really badly?"

"Is it wrong that I don't have much sympathy for my friend after she broke up with her boyfriend for a second time because he was a douche bag... again?"_


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 7, 2022)

Thinking I should give Tumblr another go (since Twitter is being sabotaged)... Would be nice to have a blog  I did have a Tumblr back in '12 - '14, not sure if I ever deleted it though


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 7, 2022)

The ending of Daylight Saving Time probably just saved me from sleeping in late for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 7, 2022)

has anyone bought unpacking for switch? is it any good? It’s on sale right now for $13.99 and i have $15 so i was thinking about getting that or using it on the 3DS eshop (bc my nintendo id and account are linked, i have no idea what i’d buy on the 3DS eshop tho, i just want something before it finally closes.)


----------



## Neb (Nov 7, 2022)

I found a massive map mod for Euro Truck Simulator 2 that makes the recreations of the default countries more accurate while adding in some new ones. I can't wait to drive through all of them again!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 8, 2022)

Pokémon fans stay winning


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 8, 2022)

Just saw a Pokemon spoiler (leak) on Twitter.


----------



## Dim (Nov 8, 2022)

Do I really wanna wake up @ 5am to see a pretty red moon?


----------



## Franny (Nov 8, 2022)

Dim said:


> Do I really wanna wake up @ 5am to see a pretty red moon?


lunar eclipse was this morning


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2022)

I can’t sleep until I see the final results of this election lol, I’m on the edge of my seat and it’s almost 3am… guess I’ll have to see the results in the morning.


----------



## Neb (Nov 9, 2022)

I think one of my crush’s friends caught on to my feelings… Not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2022)

I can't wait til our usernames go back to normal, this dark green does not match my aesthetic at all


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2022)

I love my purple colour so I'd be down to keep it man.
-

Also, "activists" doing stuff for attention rather than actually wanting to change stuff lol.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2022)

Franny said:


> lunar eclipse was this morning


Oops


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I love my purple colour so I'd be down to keep it man.


i was purple and it was awesome but some poopoo sneaky wraith converted me and I hate it lol


i love how no matter how awful I'm feeling, just watching some of poofesure's wii sports videos never fails to cheer me up


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 10, 2022)

The last two weeks just went by unusually fast for me. It's kind of a similar thing with this week as well (it's almost Friday again?!).

Thinking about it further, the whole year is almost over (again!).


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 10, 2022)

The Benadryl cream wasn’t as effective as I would’ve liked. I’ll see if vinegar can stop the itchiness from the mosquito bites.

Edit: Never mind, it did nothing. At least I found some Cortizone cream. 

Also, I’m going to miss the current witch Picrew avatar that have.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 10, 2022)

I want to hug and pet the little duck that currently appears atop of the forum banner:



Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 10, 2022)

i am learning japanese


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 11, 2022)

Saw all the leaks. Pokémon SV will be awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2022)

i should probably change pfp and sig but i'm also really digging this setup


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2022)

despite being really tired the last few days I've just realized that I haven't been waking up multiple times in the middle of the night like I usually do. for context, I'm stopping my two anti-depressants so my doctor can reevaluate me and find a different treatment plan. I wonder if it's just bc I've been really tired lately or if one of my meds is what's causing my insomnia? I guess only time will tell


----------



## Beanz (Nov 11, 2022)

he has loafed, he is our king.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

I have yet to finish my AC town (restarted twice). Hoping to finally finish it and be happy with it. I seem to get discouraged that things don’t turn out as well as I imagine when I start an area lol.

Hopefully terraforming is easier next game.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022



NovariusHaze said:


> Saw all the leaks. Pokémon SV will be awesome!


Can’t wait!


----------



## Neb (Nov 11, 2022)

This is the most tired I've been since I got three hours of sleep before volunteering at the library. If this doesn't make me fall asleep quickly I don't know what will.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't wait til our usernames go back to normal, this dark green does not match my aesthetic at all


I still wish it was purple but it lowkey matches my meowscarada avatar now


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 12, 2022)

Eunice is in my campsite right now, I feel very tempted to swap Vesta for her
I've been considering letting go of Vesta for months now mainly because she doesn't match my aesthetic I'm trying to do on my island right now but refrain from doing so out of fear of regret, I've developed too much personal attachment to Vesta since I found her with 60 NMTs in April


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2022)

Sometimes I think about how there are only 9 Heart of the Forest collectibles. It's become one of my favorite non-GIF prizes alongside the snowflake and love potion 

Also, lowkey waiting for reviews for Pokemon SV, I have my reservations since SwSh had lots of mixed reviews that detered me from getting the game. If ever SV is good, I'll probably get it for Christmas  (if I don't end up being broke bc of Scara LMAO)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 12, 2022)

The Hogwarts Legacy game looks phenomenal, it's just a shame it's not coming to the Switch for another year.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2022)

Not really that excited for Pokémon SV honestly, at least not judging by what we know as of now... Also the fact that Ninty Europe absolutely sucks.. yeah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

I know the pic of Mario flipping people off that's been circulating on Twitter is clearly fake, but every time I see it I can't help but laugh cause it's so ridiculous


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Eunice is in my campsite right now, I feel very tempted to swap Vesta for her
> I've been considering letting go of Vesta for months now mainly because she doesn't match my aesthetic I'm trying to do on my island right now but refrain from doing so out of fear of regret, I've developed too much personal attachment to Vesta since I found her with 60 NMTs in April


I love Eunice omg I second this idea


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 12, 2022)

So I clicked on some of my YouTube videos and got some ads? I don't really know how all this YouTube stuff works, but considering that I make slowed + reverb remixes of video game music and the ones I'm referring to only have about 100 views each, I didn't even think this was possible. Does this mean I'm making money off of this??
I did a bit of experimentation and only the videos that have 100 views or more have ads, but even still it's kinda weird.


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> So I clicked on some of my YouTube videos and got some ads? I don't really know how all this YouTube stuff works, but considering that I make slowed + reverb remixes of video game music and the ones I'm referring to only have about 100 views each, I didn't even think this was possible. Does this mean I'm making money off of this??
> I did a bit of experimentation and only the videos that have 100 views or more have ads, but even still it's kinda weird.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really know how Youtube works but iirc you need to be 18+ or at least have a parent/guardian help you with Youtube for Youtube to be able to pay you money.
Edit: Wait it also says you need at least 1k subs and 4k watch hours to be able to apply for Youtube's program for them to pay you.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

I know not all returning Pokémon have been announced yet for Scarlet and Violet, but I’d be willing to pay top TBT (literally) for a Totodile, if Totodile does return. I’d like to use it at the beginning of the game. I’m not getting my hopes up, though.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I don't really know how Youtube works but iirc you need to be 18+ or at least have a parent/guardian help you with Youtube for Youtube to be able to pay you money.
> Edit: Wait it also says you need at least 1k subs and 4k watch hours to be able to apply for Youtube's program for them to pay you.


Huh that's pretty interesting - I don't have enough subs or watch hours to get paid by YouTube, so I don't really understand why some of my videos have ads on them in the first place.
I mean I'm not planning on starting a YouTube career or anything (with my current channel at least) and I made the slowed + reverb remixes mostly for myself, but I thought it was interesting to point out nonetheless.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 12, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Huh that's pretty interesting - I don't have enough subs or watch hours to get paid by YouTube, so I don't really understand why some of my videos have ads on them in the first place.
> I mean I'm not planning on starting a YouTube career or anything (with my current channel at least) and I made the slowed + reverb remixes mostly for myself, but I thought it was interesting to point out nonetheless.


Yeah I think it's cool you got a pretty nice (nearly) 50 subs just for making something that was just intended for you to enjoy
it's weird how social media works and how people who are actually trying to get followers struggle but sometimes people who have social media for fun or a hobby somehow get a considerable number of views and followers

My pinterest account is just meant for me to enjoy and I'm not actually trying to get followers so that's why I switched off allowing Google to direct traffic drives to my account but yet somehow I get anywhere from 5-25+ different people repinning my pins everyday but I only have 3 followers lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still wish it was purple but it lowkey matches my meowscarada avatar now


Yeah I thought the same thing the other day when I hopped on. I didn't participate in this event (life and all) but the mods must really be swamped and rightfully so to not switch back to the old set up yet.


xSuperMario64x said:


> I know the pic of Mario flipping people off that's been circulating on Twitter is clearly fake, but every time I see it I can't help but laugh cause it's so ridiculous


That's what happens when Elon makes a check mark behind a paywall. They had someone pretending to be the Twitter support and going around trolling with a check mark.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's what happens when Elon makes a check mark behind a paywall. They had someone pretending to be the Twitter support and going around trolling with a check mark.


I already knew that Elon Musk was a fool but I didn't think he would be foolish enough to make it so that literally anyone can have a verified checkmark if they just pay $8 lmaoooo


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I already knew that Elon Musk was a fool but I didn't think he would be foolish enough to make it so that literally anyone can have a verified checkmark if they just pay $8 lmaoooo


Well there's talk about it being a subscription for $20 per month to just have an active account. I say let him do it. I hate that place anyway and it'd be great to see it sink with all the toxic idiots.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Well there's talk about it being a subscription for $20 per month to just have an active account. I say let him do it. I hate that place anyway and it'd be great to see it sink with all the toxic idiots.


lmao if he thinks people are gonna hang around on a social media platform that requires a monthly subscription he really is a dummy


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm seeing less art in my news feed on Twitter... And kinda less game dev stuff. I wonder where they all moved too and if I should make an account at what ever site they moved too. It was literally the only reason why I had a Twitter.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> lmao if he thinks people are gonna hang around on a social media platform that requires a monthly subscription he really is a dummy


I joked to someone that he's forcing a sub because he spent too much on Twitter and has buyer remorse. So he's trying to lessen the sting. Which probably isn't too far from the truth.



honeyaura said:


> I have yet to finish my AC town (restarted twice). Hoping to finally finish it and be happy with it. I seem to get discouraged that things don’t turn out as well as I imagine when I start an area lol.
> 
> Hopefully terraforming is easier next game.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's wild that they couldn't implement the HHP dlc to the main game. Or even added a QoL feature that was locked behind the Nook Miles so you had to buy a few packages to make it complete. Like Terraforming+ let's you build 5+ tiles instead of one and ++ version lets you do 10++ ect. Anything would be better than what it is now.

Even disabling auto-save so I didn't have to undo everything if I didn't like it. I could just turn off and not save.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I joked to someone that he's forcing a sub because he spent too much on Twitter and has buyer remorse. So he's trying to lessen the sting. Which probably isn't too far from the truth.


so basically instead of dealing w the consequences he wants to pass those extra costs onto the people who use the platform. how am I not surprised lol. especially from a multi-billionaire.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

i love this video, I always get cozy vibes when I'm sitting in a busy bowling alley on a cold night so listening to this brings back lots of memories


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 12, 2022)

The Sound of Silence is stuck in my head. I'm also really tired but not sleepy yet, and I randomly smell smarties which dont exist, but I did use a cleaner this morning that has a strong smell, which is probably still lingering a bit, and maybe that is how my tired brain is interpreting it. Idk.
That was a long sentence..


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 12, 2022)

A huge perk of vacuuming that I will definitely take advantage of in the future is being able to sing whatever songs pop into your head without getting weird looks, because nobody knows what you’re singing.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 13, 2022)

Pretty sure I heard either a buck deer or a black bear around sunrise this morning.  Whatever it was it sure woke me up lol


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I joked to someone that he's forcing a sub because he spent too much on Twitter and has buyer remorse. So he's trying to lessen the sting. Which probably isn't too far from the truth.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's wild that they couldn't implement the HHP dlc to the main game. Or even added a QoL feature that was locked behind the Nook Miles so you had to buy a few packages to make it complete. Like Terraforming+ let's you build 5+ tiles instead of one and ++ version lets you do 10++ ect. Anything would be better than what it is now.
> ...


Agreed! I’m praying the DLC mechanics make it to the next game. I remember being amazed when indoor decorating became 10x easier with Welcome Amiibo, and was so thankful they brought it to their next game. Let’s hope it happens again, don’t care if it takes “earning” the ability to do so lol


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 13, 2022)

I just experienced something spooky; I was sitting in my room minding my business when I suddenly thought about a song I hadn't listened to in ages at this point. So I went to search it up on Youtube and clicked on it to listen to it, then in my mind, I thought.
"The video now says 9 years old, but I wonder when exactly it was released." I then clicked on the 'Show more' button and oh my gosh!




"Huh?"
*Looks at the calendar*

"THAT'S TODAY'S DATE! WTF!" (live in the US)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I had powers just so i don’t have to have constant anxiety. Like life cheat codes just for emergencies.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 14, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> The Enneagram and MBTI stuff is so annoying.
> 
> Now they're saying I'm an INFJ or INFP (took 8 different test for this).





AccfSally said:


> I wonder if TV tropes are a reliable source when it comes to writing my own characters or story.
> Just like with Enneagram and MBTI (since those too are highly recommended)
> 
> I don't really trust any of them, especially TV tropes..it's just Wikipedia, but with tropes.



....Yeah, these statements that I made earlier this year are no longer true. Since then, I've been reading books and hanging around forums/groups to get a better understanding of all this.
From what I have been told, the test are only supposed to give you an idea of which functions you are using and you're going to have to read up about them (I recommend books) and see if they fit you or not.

Also, I now have taken several different tests on different websites and still get the two mentioned above.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 14, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> ....Yeah, these statements that I made earlier this year are no longer true. Since then, I've been reading books and hanging around forums/groups to get a better understanding of all this.
> From what I have been told, the test are only supposed to give you an idea of which functions you are using and you're going to have to read up about them (I recommend books) and see if they fit you or not.
> 
> Also, I now have taken several different tests on different websites and still get the two mentioned above.


I have never trusted those personality test things
doesn't personality have anything to do with genetics and everyone is different so how can a test tell you your personality? They aren't even like psychologists are they?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> -snip-


The tests don’t work. Have you tried cognitive functions? Here’s a link….









						If You’re Confused About Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type, Read This: An Intro To Cognitive Functions
					

Most of the free online Myers-Briggs quizzes test using the letter dichotomies rather than employing the underlying theory of Type Psychology – the cognitive functions.




					thoughtcatalog.com


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 15, 2022)

I really need to stop procrastinating and just buy an Xbox because I know I really want one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2022)

I honestly forgot abt this pic but I just found it again and I had to make it my signature picture


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 15, 2022)

We don’t deserve dogs and cats, they’re so pure and sweet. I could have the worst day ever but it wouldn’t matter because my cat loves me.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 15, 2022)

We don't deserve animals in general. So many amazing creatures that we take for granted


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2022)

I've been chewing gum for so many hours that now my jaw is starting to hurt lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2022)

I came up w this outfit idea for my NH player back during the TBT Fair when we had to come up w outfits to fit a prompt. this is what I made for the villain prompt but it didn't quite work bc it had to be forest themed. but he's been wearing it ever since and now it's my favorite outfit for him 




also if the staff doesn't make a dreamy unicorn plush collectible soon I will RIOT


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 16, 2022)

My title in splatoon 3 is "Actual Middle Manager" and everytime I see it I laugh because it's painfully true

And my title in ACNH is "Inexperienced Engineer" which is also painfully true lol


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


This is the laugh I needed thank you

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022

Looking up ways I can improve my hair, since my hair is driving me crazy. Gotta love curly hair eh?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 16, 2022)

IM SO EXCITED FOR THE SPLATOON 3 UPDATE OUUUUGH


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2022)

The colored usernames are gone, lol. It’ll be a while before getting used to this again.


----------



## Licorice (Nov 17, 2022)

Damn that goth eagle smells good


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2022)

Managed to cut my forehead bangs somewhat today at least. Idk how good it actually looks but better than having a thick wavy curtain in front for sure LOL


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 17, 2022)

That feeling when I want to play 2 games at once. Sure, I can alternate days for each game, but I know that I’ll get the controls mixed up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2022)

just recollected a lost memory from when I was a kid, when I used to eat(?) like tootsie pops or any kind of lollipop with a wrapper on it I would peel the wrapper off from the top and hang it down the stick as if the lollipop was wearing a little cape


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

While I’m a little nervous with how people are reporting performance issues with Pokemon Sc/Vi, still excited for it to release in a couple hours!


----------



## Neb (Nov 17, 2022)

The game’s not even out yet and people are already complaining about Scarlet and Violet’s graphics. For a Switch game they actually look decent. I don’t know why some people are expecting PlayStation 5 level graphics on a handheld. The tech just isn’t there yet.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 18, 2022)

Why do people put paper/cardboard/plastic/whatever tags on clothing what's wrong with printing the brand, material and size information on the inside back of the clothing article 
tags are annoying and then you just throw them away
all of the tags I needed to remove from my clothing at one point you can still read the clothing's size, material and brand information printed inside the back of the clothing why do you need a tag that says that


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2022)

After playing the intro to Pokemon Violet, it’s strained my eyes. Of all the games I’ve played on Switch, even BOTW, this has never happened. My boyfriend had to remind me not to use the right stick to keep looking around (frame drops may be what’s getting me most?) and instead use the LB to focus it. I’m just gonna have to take more frequent breaks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2022)

Neb said:


> The game’s not even out yet and people are already complaining about Scarlet and Violet’s graphics. For a Switch game they actually look decent. I don’t know why some people are expecting PlayStation 5 level graphics on a handheld. The tech just isn’t there yet.


i don't think it's the graphics themselves, it's the fact that the framerate drops constantly and things pop in and out of existence during gameplay. I would expect better from a game on a console that has been out for almost 6 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i don't think it's the graphics themselves, it's the fact that the framerate drops constantly and things pop in and out of existence during gameplay. I would expect better from a game on a console that has been out for almost 6 years.


When you mention this..I loved when people complained about SwSh because the graphics were a bit outdated.. yeah there was no way they were gonna do a Botw-gfx style game back then lol. Personally SwSh was really good and tbh I prefer those pixely grains rather than full-on realistic 3D lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> When you mention this..I loved when people complained about SwSh because the graphics were a bit outdated.. yeah there was no way they were gonna do a Botw-gfx style game back then lol. Personally SwSh was really good and tbh I prefer those pixely grains rather than full-on realistic 3D lol.


they prob could've made the game look as good as BotW if they would actually hire more developers and give them more time to polish the game. I think given the constraints the Pokemon Company is putting on GF they're doin okay for themselves.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2022)

I was today years old when I realized that 170 + 145 adds up to 315, _not_ 515. Where did I get that extra 200?  Oh well, at least my error makes my username look a little more pleasing lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2022)

I like that the new Splatoon season is called “chill season” when literally nothing about it is chill

They add X rank battles, a new sniper, jet squelcher 2.0, and big run

What part of that is chill?? Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> they prob could've made the game look as good as BotW if they would actually hire more developers and give them more time to polish the game. I think given the constraints the Pokemon Company is putting on GF they're doin okay for themselves.


Possibly, but also I don't think they would either at that "early" stage. But yeah pixels > realistic 3D for me so yeah I liked it.

And, definitely.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 19, 2022)

i can’t believe that apparently miyamoto has said that mario’s canon age is around 25 years old and luigi is presumably 24. i’ve always pictured them to be in their mid 30’s to 40’s.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm glad ohio is getting the recognition it deserves







Beanz said:


> i can’t believe that apparently miyamoto has said that mario’s canon age is around 25 years old and luigi is presumably 24. i’ve always pictured them to be in their mid 30’s to 40’s.


honestly I'm not surprised considering lots of characters in Japanese media directed at kids are quite a bit younger than you would expect.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2022)

Neb said:


> The game’s not even out yet and people are already complaining about Scarlet and Violet’s graphics. For a Switch game they actually look decent. I don’t know why some people are expecting PlayStation 5 level graphics on a handheld. The tech just isn’t there yet.





xSuperMario64x said:


> i don't think it's the graphics themselves, it's the fact that the framerate drops constantly and things pop in and out of existence during gameplay. I would expect better from a game on a console that has been out for almost 6 years.


Plus from what I am seeing uploaded online, there are a lot of unintended glitches. And I'd be pissed if I paid $60 for an immersion breaking game where my character and or others are stuck in T-Pose and going whacky noodle armed like those inflatable car-lot balloons.

I said it in the Pokemon thread, but this should not be something we let Nintendo get away with. This is a multimillionaire company.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I said it in the Pokemon thread, but this should not be something we let Nintendo get away with. This is a multimillionaire company.


well Nintendo is just the publisher, the games are actually developed by Game Freak and The Pokemon Company. that being said, TPC is not only a multi-million dollar company, but it's also owner of the highest grossing media franchise _of all time_. 

and I'm sure some of the performance issues are the fault of the Switch itself bc the framerate drop in New Horizons absolutely drives me insane. I saw someone say something like "idk why people expect the Switch to be up to PS5 standards, it's a handheld console and the tech just isnt there yet." maybe so, but Nintendo is currently marketing the Switch as their primary console, both for the handheld _and_ home console market. so it's still pretty disappointing how far it falls behind the PS5. if they couldn't make a handheld hybrid console to compete with the next gen stuff maybe they should've continued with the handheld + home console scheme for one more generation.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2022)

@xSuperMario64x That makes sense about the hardware limitations and Nintendo not actually owning them, but their name is still on the box.

I do know that New Horizons would always vent hot air. I would just boot up the game and not even be in anywhere heavily decorated or decorated at all. They can still find a way to fix this and make it right. I played Sword and I never had any issues. But I am seeing a lot of posts about people having glitches and framerate issues that are just so bad.


----------



## redpandness (Nov 19, 2022)

In my opinion Pokemon scarlet has been great.

But if Anna from frozen lived in Alaska her sleep schedule would be so bad. She says, "if the sky's awake then I'm awake." she would get no sleep during the summer and be like sleeping beauty during the winter.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 19, 2022)

Coming up with ideas for a book where the setting isn’t Texas/south U.S. is so hard. I have to come up with substitutions for the word “y’all” in dialogue and it sounds so weird.


----------



## Neb (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm not sure why it's common for people to jokingly call themselves old once they're in their thirties. To me that's not very old. My immediate family is definitely quite old for someone in my age group, but I still wouldn't consider someone old until their seventies.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2022)

Neb said:


> I'm not sure why it's common for people to jokingly call themselves old once they're in their thirties. To me that's not very old. My immediate family is definitely quite old for someone in my age group, but I still wouldn't consider someone old until their seventies.


That's interesting. Sometimes I do it cause a lot of people I talk with are actually younger and stuff but I haven't seen it on a regular joke-basis, mostly just people only calling everyone 30+ a boomer cause they're not "woke" or stuff in a more or less serious way.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well Nintendo is just the publisher, the games are actually developed by Game Freak and The Pokemon Company. that being said, TPC is not only a multi-million dollar company, but it's also owner of the highest grossing media franchise _of all time_.
> 
> and I'm sure some of the performance issues are the fault of the Switch itself bc the framerate drop in New Horizons absolutely drives me insane. I saw someone say something like "idk why people expect the Switch to be up to PS5 standards, it's a handheld console and the tech just isnt there yet." maybe so, but Nintendo is currently marketing the Switch as their primary console, both for the handheld _and_ home console market. so it's still pretty disappointing how far it falls behind the PS5. if they couldn't make a handheld hybrid console to compete with the next gen stuff maybe they should've continued with the handheld + home console scheme for one more generation.


The dev team may be GameFreak, but Nintendo, TPC, and GF all own 1/3 of pokemon each. On top of it all, Nintendo normally worries about it's company's image. Nintendo has held the family friendly, and quality video games for a long time.
Pokemon is the biggest franchise out there. Bigger than Star wars. We are talking big billions.
$60 for a game that malfunctions this much is unacceptable, esp when you can't even return the game. Kids are less likely to wait and read a game review, so I find it scummy. Nintendo already lost a lawsuit in the UK over the SP/BD spat, as they should.
I agree the hardware plays a role in performance, and a more powerful system does need to be released (looking at lag of past switch games) however it does not explain the outrageous glitches happening in this $60 game, a Nintendo game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 20, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> The dev team may be GameFreak, but Nintendo, TPC, and GF all own 1/3 of pokemon each. On top of it all, Nintendo normally worries about it's company's image. Nintendo has held the family friendly, and quality video games for a long time.
> Pokemon is the biggest franchise out there. Bigger than Star wars. We are talking big billions.
> $60 for a game that malfunctions this much is unacceptable, esp when you can't even return the game. Kids are less likely to wait and read a game review, so I find it scummy. Nintendo already lost a lawsuit in the UK over the SP/BD spat, as they should.
> I agree the hardware plays a role in performance, and a more powerful system does need to be released (looking at lag of past switch games) however it does not explain the outrageous glitches happening in this $60 game, a Nintendo game.


Plus amazing games in the beginning of the Switch's life like Botw, Mario Odyssey, and the such never had these kind of issues. Is the Switch hardware not as powerful as the other consoles? Probably. But we're just giving them more excuses again. And they don't need that.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 20, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Plus amazing games in the beginning of the Switch's life like Botw, Mario Odyssey, and the such never had these kind of issues. Is the Switch hardware not as powerful as the other consoles? Probably. But we're just giving them more excuses again. And they don't need that.


Valve proved that you can have a more powerful handheld, grant I feel like it's a different beast than the Switch, as it's basically a handheld PC, but point being, something can come out with more power while being a handheld. And even if it wasn't possible, perhaps making games that are appropriate for the system would be wiser than pushing the system farther than it can go, quality wise. Nobody likes frame rate drops and lag.

None the less, I am curious to see how the rest of the journey of selling ps/pv will go for Nintendo, and what they are gonna do next hardware wise.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2022)

People who use the   emoji seriously needs to burn in hell.. metaphorically.

I really hate this "ur maybe my friend but you really suck since you asked a question" kind of vibe it gives off, man. whoever designed it can also burn lolol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Is the Switch hardware not as powerful as the other consoles? Probably. But we're just giving them more excuses again. And they don't need that.


that's why I said that the hardware being old is kind of a ridiculous excuse, bc games like BotW look amazing and don't have any issues like this at all. I've heard lots of people say that the Pokemon devs are likely cutting lots of corners bc they know it'll sell really well anyways and I'm honestly very inclined to believe that.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2022)

So, I only just remembered you can redeem My Nintendo Gold Points on physical versions of games as long as it is within two years of the official release date. The last physical game I got before this month was _Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity_ as a Christmas gift in 2020. Quick Google to see when it came out and it was exactly two years ago today: November 20th, 2020. Thankfully the redeem worked.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 20, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that's why I said that the hardware being old is kind of a ridiculous excuse, bc games like BotW look amazing and don't have any issues like this at all. I've heard lots of people say that the Pokemon devs are likely cutting lots of corners bc they know it'll sell really well anyways and I'm honestly very inclined to believe that.


I mean, let's not kid ourselves. It's the same reason they put the bare minimum of effort into New Horizon as well lol. They're getting too big for their britches.

A lot of people were defending them by claiming it's fine since they can always add a patch to fix anything. And it made me realize that the newer generation of gamers, casual or otherwise, aren't old enough to remember how games used to be released as full, glitch-free titles. And it sucks that it's been normalized.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2022)

My parents bought me a flannel overshirt for my birthday so I guess I've reached peak lesbian


----------



## vixened (Nov 21, 2022)

I want a pet raccoon

_dont judge me, raccoons are cool._


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2022)

I loved the open world of Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness and Pokémon Colosseum — the real start of open world with Pokémon.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 21, 2022)

I hate how finding a therapist is like a game of random chance. I got very lucky. The first one I met was infantilizing me hard, but the second one was a perfect fit for me. She basically acts like a big sister figure which definitely helped me worked through my issue, but another good thing is that she never made me talk about events of the past, just that I went through bullying and didn't deserve it.

I feel so bad for people who struggle in finding the right fit, because if you bad session is bad you're likely to think that therapy is bad or that it's just not for you. And that's just not true. Therapists are basically like teachers and the right tools for you are out there. Having someone call out your thought patterns and helping you redirect them is so valuable. Everybody deserves to be content.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2022)

Got back from the hospital. It was a living hell. Just glad to be home.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Nov 22, 2022)

Does anyone know if the Ipad 9 can play Animal Crossing Pocket Camp and Hatsune Miku Colorful Stage? I get to choose an Ipad as a birthday gift and I want to know if that one can run it! (The only thing stopping me from getting a Green 4th gen air is that AMAZING HOME BUTTON THATS NOSTALGIC TO ME)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)

I wanna get Pokemon Violet SOOO bad!


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2022)

My partner bought me a chocolate éclair and then tipped the box as she went to kiss me. It hit the floor chocolate-side down.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)

Looked up Pokemon Violet on Amazon and it actually got a lot of average-to-negative reviews. Tell, me people...is it still worth it?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Looked up Pokemon Violet on Amazon and it actually got a lot of average-to-negative reviews. Tell, me people...is it still worth it?



Yep!  I really enjoyed the game and listed out points in another thread in The Nintendo Treehouse on why I enjoyed it.

I don't really trust Amazon reviews or Amazon itself anymore to be honest, especially since they sent me a bootleg or fake memory card and I never really got my money back for it.  Plus I just don't like Amazon as a company in general.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)

^Guess I'll be getting it then!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 22, 2022)

I’m starting to learn guitar so I can have something instrumental for songs I write and dang it’s harder than it looks. I practiced for about an hour and my fingers are really sore. This will take some getting used to


----------



## Neb (Nov 22, 2022)

I’m glad my voices haven’t been saying anything about my crush recently. It’s nice to finally have some peace about it.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 22, 2022)

It’ll be a miracle if I don’t get sick by the end of this week.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

I wanna ask some people on these forums if they'd be interested in adding me as a friend on Steam but I'm not sure. Welp.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 23, 2022)

My Switch froze for the first time, what is Pokémon Violet doing to my system.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 23, 2022)

I feel old.  what on earth are dabloons and why do I have 26 of them now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

Romaki said:


> My Switch froze for the first time, what is Pokémon Violet doing to my system.


Ouch that sucks D: I really hope it's not "too strong software for older models" like it was with the Alola games for 3DS where it really ran **** on older 3DS's.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 24, 2022)

I can't unsee the face that is on the Roost's logo.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 24, 2022)

I don’t care what anyone says, Santa crossed the finish line at the Macy’s Parade, so it’s Christmas season now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2022)

sooo glad it's friday tomorrow...man this week's been the most draggy ever


----------



## Beanz (Nov 24, 2022)

i was trying to do the harvest day festival event in new leaf and i keep fishing dabs instead of horse mackerels. i swear the game does this to me every freaking thanksgiving.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone else have more anxiety during the holidays? Everyone is doing stuff and then there’s me not doing ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2022)

man i really hate washing those heavy iron frying pans...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2022)

only I would get ads like this on tbt


----------



## Neb (Nov 25, 2022)

YouTube recommended me that one 16 year old meme of a character from Bleach spinning a leek to a Russian folk song. In the comments, someone made a comment about finding this video in a school computer lab in the late 2000s despite dealing with the bad firewall. While it was just a what-if scenario to ignite nostalgia for people in my age group, it did unearth some memories.

During that time I went to a severely underfunded elementary school that was basically stuck in the 90s. We watched Bill Nye and Magic School Bus VHS tapes on CRTs. Aside from the teachers and staff's computers, everything ran on Windows XP. Each student computer in the computer lab had a cheap 4x3 Dell monitor and noisy fans. The firewalls were quite strict. We could only use Kidpix (a kid friendly art program) and my state's annual test software. Internet explorer was on them, but we were almost never allowed to use it. The tech stayed the same until the school shut down in 2012 while I was in the fourth grade.

In middle school the tech was a bit more advanced. We were still using cheap Dell monitors, but now they were in widescreen and the computers ran on Windows 8. Once again we rarely used them. When we did though we were allowed to use a website called Cool Math Games when we finished assignments. Despite the name, the website was actually just for flash games. Runner 2 and Papa Louie's were my favorite, even if I was never able to save my progress. I have to wonder if any of the teachers actually knew what the website really was... In the eighth grade I took a computer class where we learned how to properly use Powerpoint, Microsoft Word, and Excel. I only remember half of what I learned, but whenever we were done with the day's work we were allowed to mess around on Google Earth. The teacher actually told us how to use the flight simulator. It was no Microsoft Flight Simulator, but I had fun with it. I couldn't land to save my life though.

High school was weird tech wise. I went to a very overrated charter school where our campus was a bunch of old office buildings. Instead of PCs we were using Macs. As the relative of a former Microsoft employee I was raised exclusively on PCs. I had never used a Mac in my life. The aspect ratio of the monitor and the U.I. of the operating system were very off putting for me. I also embarrassed myself in front of the class once because I didn't know the mouse keys were reversed or how to close a window. To this day I barely know how to use a Mac.

I know this post was long, but I hope it was at least somewhat entertaining. Maybe it even brought back a few memories of your own!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m having mixed feelings about my big trip up north ending tomorrow. On one hand, it’ll feel nice to be back in my own house and be able to work on my projects again, but at the same time, I don’t want it to end. Maybe it’s because I suck at goodbyes, maybe it’s because my family has been acting normal for most of the trip, I don’t know.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 26, 2022)

Mmm I really need to make scrambled eggs more often! Sooo yummy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2022)

I absolute hate eating eggs but poached was amazing (I tried it on an avcado toast for lunch yesterday) and it was really yum!

Also I don't know why so many gifs are aimed at people named Randy but.. makes me laugh so why not haha.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 26, 2022)

I'd like to adopt a hamster but I think my cat would definitely try to eat it. Before I adopted her she caught a mouse at her foster's, and she plays kind of rough with her mice toys, which makes me think she definitely remembers what capturing a live rodent was like.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 26, 2022)

i am seriously becoming addicted to wii sports now, its probably the only semi competitive game i play


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2022)

I just realized like a few days ago that this past October 30th I had joined this forum 11 years ago. I've been here for almost half my life lol


----------



## Romaki (Nov 26, 2022)

Man, mental illness is really... ill, huh. Sometimes I feel like it's a wonder that therapy and meds help.


----------



## Neb (Nov 26, 2022)

I think my undying love for American Truck Simulator, Euro Truck Simulator 2, and Genshin Impact proves that all I want out of open world games is the feeling of travelling to new countries and places.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2022)

Sometimes I don't really know who I am.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

No mom, I do not want sneakers :/ Can I just like enjoy smart-looking shoes lol


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2022)

why do i always get headaches when i wake up :[


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2022)

My cognition is so ****ed up, I hate it!


----------



## skweegee (Nov 27, 2022)

Almost a year and a half out from the day of the total solar eclipse in 2024, and already every single hotel in every single place I've checked along the path of totality is sold out. I do have family living in a couple places along the path though, so that will probably be my best bet for finding a place to stay around that timeframe.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

sometimes I really hate living in Ohio but then I remember it's a top tier grade-A meme state and I feel a small sense of pride lmao


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

I wish I had more going on with my life, lol. I’m pretty boring, but I enjoy my life as it is, it’s just weird seeing everyone else have different friends to hang out with everyday and boring me is playing video games or spending time on a forum.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 27, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I wish I had more going on with my life, lol. I’m pretty boring, but I enjoy my life as it is, it’s just weird seeing everyone else have different friends to hang out with everyday and boring me is playing video games or spending time on a forum.


At least your not as boring as I am lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

me: *not realizing I identify more w male/androgynous characters and learning I myself am NB til I'm like 21*

also me: 9 out of my 10 Animal Crossing characters are guys or NB lol


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2022)

Romaki said:


> I hate how finding a therapist is like a game of random chance. I got very lucky. The first one I met was infantilizing me hard, but the second one was a perfect fit for me. She basically acts like a big sister figure which definitely helped me worked through my issue, but another good thing is that she never made me talk about events of the past, just that I went through bullying and didn't deserve it.
> 
> I feel so bad for people who struggle in finding the right fit, because if you bad session is bad you're likely to think that therapy is bad or that it's just not for you. And that's just not true. Therapists are basically like teachers and the right tools for you are out there. Having someone call out your thought patterns and helping you redirect them is so valuable. Everybody deserves to be content.


Agreed. Mine seemed a little odd at first but I feel I’ve really connected with him and our sessions have been good. Glad to go with therapy instead of trying 10 different medications that didn’t help me lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

To be honest, I'm glad that I have meds that work for me, because therapy does not.  I have a really good therapist who makes me feel like I can be honest about anything, but the problem is I don't _want_ to be honest about everything.  That's just my case though, lol.


----------



## QueenCobra (Nov 27, 2022)

I wish I was bold enough to play the Haunted PS1 Demo Discs.

There should be a spin-off of the musical Cats, called Hippos.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2022)

We actually have a few junkies that seem to like standing in the road. Haven't heard about anyone hitting them yet. You can't tell them what to do.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 28, 2022)

Last week must have been really stressful. I found two white hairs earlier today.

Even though I know that I should use time wisely since I’m still awake, I can’t bring myself to do so. I’m mentally exhausted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2022)

i need this set as my alarm sound


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2022)

would be nice if my mom could stop putting my slippers on my nightside table, lol.


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2022)

I hate that local multiplayer is becoming a thing of the past. I bought Kirby’s Dream Buffet when it came out and have never been more bamboozled by how they chose to handle multiplayer, and in a Nintendo game of all things.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2022

I guess I mean more specifically same-console multiplayer


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 28, 2022)

Pokémon Scarlet & Violet are fun games but I do hope there is a stability update sometime soon.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 28, 2022)

I really hope I can sleep good tonight so I can focus on math tomorrow
it's my own fault for breaking my goodnight sleep streak that I accidently lost track of time and stayed up later then I wanted to last night and didn't get any sleep last night 
I really regret that...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i need this set as my alarm sound


I've been looking for that clip for so long, thank you 
I'd say do it, I'm sure it'd wake you up within seconds


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm like 98% positive I'm the only person on this forum with a key lime pie in my lineup lol
idek why, it's easily one of my new favorite collectibles and it needs more love


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2022)

My grandpa suggested I consider becoming an Asian Studies major and he might be on to something. Being a Japanese major is an extremely niche pick. My college only graduates around 15 a year. Finding jobs can be difficult as a result. If I became an Asian Studies major I’d have a larger variety of potential jobs to choose from. I’m also just a sucker for learning and discussing different cultures. It’s literally one of my reasons for living.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 29, 2022)

How does one even practice customer service skills without having a job already?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 29, 2022)

Wendy's has a peppermint frosty for December. Anyone know if it is any good?  
I want to try it, but it will have to be on a day that isn't really cold. But I also wonder if I would be better off just buying some peppermint icecream from the store.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 29, 2022)

A few inches of snow and school is cancelled for 2 hours. Usually I'd be excited, but 1. this is Utah, we can handle a few inches and 2. I already woke up early today this is what happens when I try to be productive lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2022)

My dog is laying on me and I want to get up and get my stuff so I can start playing videogames but that would require moving her. And she is very cozy rn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2022)

just recently acquired a Ganz Heritage Collection fox plush, and it got me wondering... how many fox plushies do I own now?

well, excluding the one I stuck in my box of webkinz for some reason... I have nine  





just look at them. you couldn't find a much better plushie squad if you tried.
also if plush makers don't start making more silver fox plushies I will RIOT


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Wendy's has a peppermint frosty for December. Anyone know if it is any good?
> I want to try it, but it will have to be on a day that isn't really cold. But I also wonder if I would be better off just buying some peppermint icecream from the store.


It’s terrible. It tastes like toothpaste to me. The peppermint milkshakes from Chik-Fil-a are so much better.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It’s terrible. It tastes like toothpaste to me. The peppermint milkshakes from Chik-Fil-a are so much better.


Bah. Chik-Fil-A has generic frozen tasting chicken. KFC is much better.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> Bah. Chik-Fil-A has generic frozen tasting chicken. KFC is much better.


I didn’t mention anything about their chicken??


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I didn’t mention anything about their chicken??


I was saying that place doesn’t really have anything that is that great in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Nov 29, 2022)

It feels like Spanish dubs are usually voiced by the same people, especially kid characters.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 29, 2022)

Oh my. Welp I won't be getting one then


----------



## oak (Nov 29, 2022)

I imagine holding a stack of american 1 dollar bills would be super satisfying. More satisfying then a handful of loonies


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 29, 2022)

My friends told me that I look like a Wii Sports character (well, CPU Mii) and it's honestly one of the best compliments I've received


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm thinking abt buying a clay slime when it's restocked on Friday evening. hoping the specific one I want will be restocked, or else hopefully they'll have another clay slime I can buy.

I like the idea of slime but I hate sticky textures and I'm not a fan of the clear slime (or ones considered "advanced" slimes) but the clay ones have a soft and non-sticky consistency so I think it would be perfect


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 29, 2022)

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> Bah. Chik-Fil-A has generic frozen tasting chicken. KFC is much better.


dont diss my chicken minis like this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2022)

i keep thinking abt changing my avatar but then I remember how much I actually really like this drawing I did and I don't want to change it lol. my boy lookin snarky over here.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 30, 2022)

I wonder why songs get stuck in my head when I’m stressed out.


----------



## cherrytheone (Nov 30, 2022)

I have Handel's Messiah (Hallelujah Chorus) stuck in my head... ugh
Don't get me wrong I like the message but it's been played over and over and over and over and over and over and


----------



## Beanz (Nov 30, 2022)

well.. i dropped my 2DS xl hard and now it keeps cutting out when i try to turn it on. im hoping it works later and i didn't accidentally kill it, if i did i guess i could emulate games but are emulators even legal?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 30, 2022)

hmmm i miss when i had a lot of friends on here, was looking through old stuff and it made me feel nostalgic but also kinda sad


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 30, 2022)

The way Reddit downvotes anything on a whim is wild. The entire place has really devolved. Used to go there for advice on DIY projects and the such, but it just sucks for that now even.


----------



## skweegee (Nov 30, 2022)

Beanz said:


> well.. i dropped my 2DS xl hard and now it keeps cutting out when i try to turn it on. im hoping it works later and i didn't accidentally kill it, if i did i guess i could emulate games but are emulators even legal?


Try checking the battery if you can, maybe the drop caused the battery to shift or something which might cause power issues like that, and reseating the battery could solve the issue if that was the case.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 30, 2022)

I should play Zelda games more often, especially the ones I haven't beaten yet. Last time I played Zelda was a few months ago, and all I did was clear the ice cavern in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 30, 2022)

For some reason whenever I’m pressured into making a decision, I’m more likely to choose whatever the other people want instead of what I want, but if you give me time to make the decision I’ll actually pick what I want. I wonder why this happens


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2022)

My cat is so cute. Like, this is the dog bed. It's too big for you. You have your own bed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2022)

for the last few nights I have been procrastinating going to bed bc I want to keep drawing. I haven't had this kind of motivation in months. and it comes at the worst time bc I have to work early tomorrow lol.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2022)

^Been there! Me and some of my friends would go almost whole nights w/o sleeping just to draw. The good ol' days, lol.


----------



## Neb (Dec 1, 2022)

I had this video recommended to me on YouTube and it perfectly captures how I feel when I return to New Leaf sometimes. Whenever I open the game I feel like I’ve returned pre-teen again, even though it’s been so long.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2022)

Had a strange dream involving me and some friends & acquaintances getting into a shootout w/ some cartel members. I had a rifle and shot one through the eye, only it wasn't human, it was a robot! Later on we apparently found their hideout or something where they were partying and I said something along the lines of, "We're gonna need more than single-shot weapons for this! We're gonna need rocket launchers and miniguns.." I think I'm gonna stop taking melatonin for awhile, always makes me dream weird lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2022)

having asperger and bein introvert really suck and it's definitely not an asset or whatever, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 1, 2022)

_looks at my warnings from two years ago _
man why did i used to be so rude


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2022)

Quaquaval looks like something that would chase you down a hallway in an indie horror game


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 1, 2022)

I volunteered to help sell snacks at the basketball game at my school a little while ago. Interestingly enough, the top 5 most popular concessions items sold at the game were pepperoni pizza, pickles, skittles, Chester’s hot fries, and water.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 1, 2022)

I'm not even that into shoes normally, but these Gurren Lagann sneakers are _sick.  _I'd feel so tough wearing these like omg


Spoiler: row row fight the power


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 1, 2022)

I should probably sleep now…


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2022)

is there a book along the lines of "how to not act like an awkward piece of **** when having autism/aspergers" then please redirect me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2022)

I was gonna make myself an avatar for the holiday season but I've ended up liking my current avatar a lot. I may still draw what I was planning on drawing but I'm gonna keep my current avatar for now


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 2, 2022)

Winter sucks. Hate how cold it is outside.


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2022)

I am so happy that my old blessed images thread is still getting posts on it!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2022)

I might sleep after eating my spaghetti.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Why is it so hard to get things to look right in my inventory, I wish I could move things around.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Why do crickets keep getting in here, how are they getting in here?! It’s past the season for crickets, why is this happening?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2022)

tiktok is the most stupid social media with those trends and challenges... so you use diabetes meds now to lose weight or whatever it was? bro leave those to those who actually need it - it's very serious having either of the diabetes'


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> tiktok is the most stupid social media with those trends and challenges... so you use diabetes meds now to lose weight or whatever it was? bro leave those to those who actually need it - it's very serious having either of the diabetes'


TikTok shouldn’t even exist, honestly. I blame the YouTube shorts section on TikTok.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> TikTok shouldn’t even exist, honestly. I blame the YouTube shorts section on TikTok.


Yeah honestly I wish someone would just hack it and shut it down. I don't really use youtube for other reasons than music and like preganaant video but I gotcha...agree 100%.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 3, 2022)

I kinda wanna change my user, i have enough bells to, i just don't know what to change it to since everything about me changes constantly and I'll be wanting to change it within a month


----------



## Romaki (Dec 3, 2022)

I hate how things have to get worse before they are taking seriously.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 3, 2022)

Last time i hit a post milestone was a year ago, 18k, im only halfway through to 19k i need to step up my game


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 3, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> I kinda wanna change my user, i have enough bells to, i just don't know what to change it to since everything about me changes constantly and I'll be wanting to change it within a month


Just an idea but maybe think of a genetic username such as a person's name you like(obviously doesn't need to be your real name) so then it can fit with everything your aesthetic/interests/whatever changes to 
because if you change it to say uhhh an everhood username and when everhood isn't your main interest anymore it won't really make sense
I'm not sure if Michael is a nickname you like to go by or it's the name of a character you like or something but I thought it was a good username because it doesn't affect how much your interests change.
It's just an idea


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Just an idea but maybe think of a genetic username such as a person's name you like(obviously doesn't need to be your real name) so then it can fit with everything your aesthetic/interests/whatever changes to
> because if you change it to say uhhh an everhood username and when everhood isn't your main interest anymore it won't really make sense
> I'm not sure if Michael is a nickname you like to go by or it's the name of a character you like or something but I thought it was a good username because it doesn't affect how much your interests change.
> It's just an idea


you see my name changes a lot too and being called something im not going by feels weird, so like idk  michael was a name i used to go by (im trans and change names a lot to figure out what's right)
I might just stick with this one bc its one i used for a while on other sites but idk


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 4, 2022)

I realized something really crazy yesterday. Two of the gym leaders in Scarlet and Violet have the names of my childhood pets. Grusha was the name of the cat my parents had when I was born, and Tulip was my guinea pig. It feels so weird…even more so I after I realized that Violet was the name of one of Tulip’s babies and he had _scarlet _colored fur…I can’t make this stuff up XD


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2022)

Switching between Nintendo Switch and PS5 is awkward because the function of the X/B and O/A buttons are reversed. I keep cancelling actions I'm trying to select.


----------



## Neb (Dec 4, 2022)

Good lord the My Anime List forums have a lot of negative and offensive posts. There seem to be some cool people if you dig hard enough, but man going back there is a rude awakening. It makes me appreciate how much friendlier The Bell Tree forums are.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 4, 2022)

Neb said:


> Good lord the My Anime List forums have a lot of negative and offensive posts. There seem to be some cool people if you dig hard enough, but man going back there is a rude awakening. It makes me appreciate how much friendlier The Bell Tree forums are.


Forums in general are typically nicer than any form of social media, though, which is sad. Even MAL seems like it’d be much more friendly than Facebook, lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 5, 2022)

I went to my abandoned Wild World town yesterday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2022)

today is going a bit better. ig it'll be dependent on whether or not my friend's car runs out of gas on my way to the gas station a half mile away lol.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 5, 2022)

wow, it's nice to see this place still active and even nicer to see some familiar faces! small forums like these are so cozy and still reign as the best kind of internet social hubs for me, I really should check back here more often


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 5, 2022)

I left my island years ago and never retuned


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm lucky to have a sister who's as good a cook as our mom.


----------



## Neb (Dec 5, 2022)

I am totally replaying Va-ll Hall-A starting on the 14th. For extra immersion I'll only play at night and play one in-game day at a time. By starting on the 14th I'll also be playing on the exact same days of the month as the game's events.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2022)

my cat really just took off with my whole entire shoe lmao


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 6, 2022)

I want to take a nap.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 6, 2022)

I wish I could be online TBT earlier, whenever I'm online there is only like 25-30 people online and it feels so empty


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my cat really just took off with my whole entire shoe lmao


Mine likes to shove his entire head in my shoe whenever I take them off. I guess he just likes the smell of stinky shoe.


----------



## Neb (Dec 6, 2022)

I can't get over how weird it is that we're now well into the 2020s. 2011 both seems relatively recent and a long time ago.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 6, 2022)

Neb said:


> I can't get over how weird it is that we're now well into the 2020s. 2011 both seems relatively recent and a long time ago.


Anything during 2020s just seems like a long and short time ago, even though it's only been 1-3 years, due to just how much has changed. 2020 especially feels like it's been a long time ago and also a complete blur. It's like that year just went out existence with how I was working non-stop.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 7, 2022)

Oh no he's hot.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 7, 2022)

This is a nightmare lol





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2022)

can we please go back to 2019.. thanks...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 7, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> This is a nightmare lol
> 
> View attachment 471219


What game is this from? I want it lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 7, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> What game is this from? I want it lol.


If I'm not mistaken it looks like it's Tomodachi Life


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 7, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> What game is this from? I want it lol.





BrokenSanity said:


> If I'm not mistaken it looks like it's Tomodachi Life


actually I'm pretty sure it's tomodachi collection for the ds (usually Japanese exclusive but there's an English patch available online)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 7, 2022)

I was going to say, the graphics looked a bit lower for Tomadachi Life and I don't recall ever seeing that event.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 7, 2022)

It's the DS version, I bought the physical copy off of Amazon a long time ago now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2022)

me: "I wanna go to an island for our vacation!"

"yeah, ley's go to the Bahamas!"

me: "well that's not exactly what I was thinking but okay "

"then what were you thinking?"

me: [wahs internally]


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 8, 2022)

I love winning at thread chicken... OnLy SeWiNg KiDs WiLl UnDeRsTaNd


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 8, 2022)

I hug my favorite person every time we see each other, but all I can think about is that one hug I’ve had with my crush a few months ago. She had a panic attack and ran outside crying. I followed her and stayed with her for 30 minutes, comforting her. I’m not good at it. I’m used to being comforted, not being the comforter. She cried in my arms. I haven’t hugged her since.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2022)

trying to make a meme with Pierre from Animal Crossing and Pierre from Wii Sports, but the latter is just so awful and frankly kinda scary looking and I don't even want to save a pic of his stupid face lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> trying to make a meme with Pierre from Animal Crossing and Pierre from Wii Sports, but the latter is just so awful and frankly kinda scary looking and I don't even want to save a pic of his stupid face lmao


wdym he can't be too bad _looks him up


OH _


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2022)

Why are my dreams always so messed up?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 9, 2022)

Is this covid that keeps saying negative because it’s so early or is it the flu or strep or a really bad cold or bad allergies or what?


----------



## Neb (Dec 9, 2022)

I joined some Discord servers where people learning Japanese and people learning English can practice their languages with each other. I’m trying to simplify my English when I type on those servers so it’s easier to understand. The results have been mixed. I’m so used to writing at a high school and college level that writing in simple English is a challenge for me. 

I can only read some of the Japanese that’s being written there because my kanji knowledge is still limited. It’s hard for me to express myself too since my Japanese is so basic. Ah well. Improving is what I’m there for.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 9, 2022)

The stuff that is stuck in my head will forever be more interesting than the stuff that comes from my mouth.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 9, 2022)

How does Psych have two DID episodes and the first one in 2006 is far less offensive (if not at all).


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 9, 2022)

Anyone else has like a catchphrase in a way.

Mines are 'really' or 'like' because I say them far too much in speech or writing.
And my Grammarly app hates me.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> Anyone else has like a catchphrase in a way.
> 
> Mines are 'really' or 'like' because I say them far too much in speech or writing.
> And my Grammarly app hates me.


ngl i develop a catchphrase for like a week and then forget about saying it and move onto something else LOL


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> trying to make a meme with Pierre from Animal Crossing and Pierre from Wii Sports, but the latter is just so awful and frankly kinda scary looking and I don't even want to save a pic of his stupid face lmao


Pierre is one of my favorite Wii Sports CPU Miis but I 100% understand what you mean


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Pierre is one of my favorite Wii Sports CPU Miis but I 100% understand what you mean


bruh no ****ing wayyy


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 9, 2022)

I’ve having played Minecraft in years and I’m too afraid to return.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2022)

I cannot wait for the Christmas event starting tomorrow! I’m looking forward to it. I’m so glad to be off.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 9, 2022)

Still thinking about the gifts that the office girls got for my workmate who was leaving....they were flipping hilarious. All wrapped in a Spider-Man gift bag with a speech bubble saying "there's food" lmao. I can't say what else was in there as it'll sound really inappropriate without context but it was just


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 10, 2022)

I have to get this off my chest but....I really like The Polar Express movie. I love watching it especially around this time.


----------



## skweegee (Dec 10, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I have to get this off my chest but....I really like The Polar Express movie. I love watching it especially around this time.


The Polar Express is a great movie. It's one of my yearly must-watch Christmas movies, alongside Home Alone 1 and 2, and National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2022)

I literally just saw people making good morning posts on a Discord server and it’s 1:30 in the middle of the night. Guess that’s what I get for not being in the eastern U.S. time zone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2022)

I think that @/BrokenSanity is the only person on here who has had the pleasure of meeting my NH player in my avatar lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that @/BrokenSanity is the only person on here who has had the pleasure of meeting my NH player in my avatar lol


He seems like a very dignified gentleman  The pleasure is all mine lol


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyone else think hunger was a bad/annoying addition to Minecraft? It’s good that you can stack food unlike the oldest versions but ughh. Minecraft is one of the only games where crafting actually feels exciting because of the resource gathering loop, but even it can’t make hunger/forced running stamina better. It just gets irrelevant too fast to add to the survival aspect and ends up annoying instead imo.
(was actually gonna put this on unpopular opinions, couldn’t find it.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2022)

Drawdler said:


> Anyone else think hunger was a bad/annoying addition to Minecraft? It’s good that you can stack food unlike the oldest versions but ughh. Minecraft is one of the only games where crafting actually feels exciting because of the resource gathering loop, but even it can’t make hunger/forced running stamina better. It just gets irrelevant too fast to add to the survival aspect and ends up annoying instead imo.
> (was actually gonna put this on unpopular opinions, couldn’t find it.)


i think that thread got moved to here some pages down

but yeah i agree hunger/stamina aspects are almost always badly done in games...i remember this boat game i had as a kid, you were supposed to build cool looking boats and either petrol ran out at once or you had to run on stamina/hunger which lasted like...3 seconds lol.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 11, 2022)

My copy of Nintendogs has an advertisement for Wild World in it, how fun.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 11, 2022)

"Top 10 Best Pokemon you should have on your team, *in my opinion*"


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2022)

not even gonna lie the snowy forum background is so much more pleasing to look at than the brown nasty autumn bg lol. ty staff for changing it


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> not even gonna lie the snowy forum background is so much more pleasing to look at than the brown nasty autumn bg lol. ty staff for changing it


I hate snow but I like this background, honestly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2022)

I was listening to Tchaikovsky's Waltz of the Flowers on youtube and someone commented on there "imagine being alive when Tchaikovsky was dropping bangers bro" and I can't stop thinking abt it now


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 11, 2022)

Romaki said:


> My copy of Nintendogs has an advertisement for Wild World in it, how fun.


you could say it's ... Wild .... _ba dum tss _


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> not even gonna lie the snowy forum background is so much more pleasing to look at than the brown nasty autumn bg lol. ty staff for changing it


Yeah it looks great! I honestly think if the game itself added a bit more color variation to the leaves it wouldn't be so drab.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> you could say it's ... Wild .... _ba dum tss _


off topic but when people ask me what my catchphrase is, I say it's gotta be "that's wild"


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 11, 2022)

Going to Five Guys Burgers and Fries for my birthday on the 20th. It’s been so long since I went there. Can’t wait honestly.


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2022)

I love it when audio engineers don't edit out the singer's breath when about to sing the next line. It sounds more authentic and shows the listener that proper singing requires a lot of careful breathing.


----------



## skweegee (Dec 12, 2022)

TBT once again telling the future.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2022)

Neb said:


> I love it when audio engineers don't edit out the singer's breath when about to sing the next line. It sounds more authentic and shows the listener that proper singing requires a lot of careful breathing.


one of my favorite examples of this is in this song:




she's a fantastic singer and you can hear every little  breath in between her lines.

I think I take for granted the fact that there is a lot of careful breathing in singing bc as a musician it basically comes naturally to me. it is a delicate art


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2022)

I lost my black beanie when I went to the barber a few days ago so now I'm just walkin around wearing neutral/mute colors and a hot pink beanie 

I really need to get another black one lol


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 12, 2022)

Today I learned that the average readability level for adults in the US (since I live here) is about 7th or 8th grade (about 12-14 years old).
I had no clue about this. 

I just started writing my story and so far the level is





But it's most likely going to go up.
The story is geared toward kids, so this is good.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 12, 2022)

wish i could draw something that’s actually original cause all i draw is fan art


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2022)

hope they ship this CD now... or it actually is a non-traceable letter...


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 12, 2022)

I carried this thing with me everywhere when I was trying to learn Japanese lol, I even found some notes I wrote in the back for a class project due date (Unrelated to the book).
Kinda explains what type of person I was in school.


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

Good old days of the forum being very active when NH came out.
Time flies too fast


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 12, 2022)

Neb said:


> I love it when audio engineers don't edit out the singer's breath when about to sing the next line. It sounds more authentic and shows the listener that proper singing requires a lot of careful breathing.


wait, is the fact that really bothers me an unpopular opinion? idk why it just does


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

Didn't know the dollar store sold popular movies from a few years ago until now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2022)

i really need to get a microphone cover that isn't a sock lmao


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i really need to get a microphone cover that isn't a sock lmao


Why would you make it a sock?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Why would you make it a sock?


it's just a makeshift cover so when I talk into my microphone it's not picking up a bunch of tiny annoying sounds. but I just never got around to buying an actual foam cover so instead I use a sock. it works just as well but it's not very aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2022)

when you actually manage to hard-boil an egg really good. could have been a bit harder perhaps but took awhile to find a good guide on how to do it lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2022)

Tunic is a very fun Zelda-clone. Anyone looking for a fun Zelda clone should check it out.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 13, 2022)

i am never trying to make friends ever again


----------



## Plume (Dec 13, 2022)

if I had the power to eliminate any song from the planet, it would be the mariah carrey christmas song


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 13, 2022)

I HAVE SUCH A STRONG MEMORY OF HAVING TGIS SUPERHERO GAME ON A KIDS CONSOLE WHERE U GO GROCERY SHOPPING BUT I CAN'T FIND ANYTHING ABOUT IT ANYWHERE


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 14, 2022)

I wonder why pets and young children like climbing on top of people? Especially when you’re laying down. Is climbing on a taller creature really that fun?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2022)

I find it ironic that every time poofesure talks abt his Fortnite skin miis he says he regrets making them (basically saying they're pretty cringey and embarrassing now) and yet his most used mii, beef boss, is literally a Fortnite skin but he has no problem w that lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2022)

randomly found this while searching for new leaf designs and I love it sm


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 15, 2022)

It's windy, it's raining, it's cold. I'm sitting in my living room with my pups with the advent calendar music playing. 

It sounds miserable out there.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 15, 2022)

Scatterbrained......I'm really one.
I gotta fix that fast.

Though, they could have been joking. lol


----------



## Beanz (Dec 15, 2022)

im surprised nintendo hasn’t come out with roblox on switch or something


----------



## Plume (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm so good at wasting time, it's unreal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2022)

"hey Masuda can we have an eevee?"

"you have an eevee at home"

eevee at home:


----------



## oak (Dec 15, 2022)

Whos bumping alolan apples threads this close to christmas


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2022)

oak said:


> Whos bumping alolan apples threads this close to christmas


i was just thinking about that 

ngl the thread title is so funny to me i can't even take it seriously


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2022)

I personally like the “ignore” feature over any type of blocking feature. Ignoring someone only affects the person doing the ignoring and the other person won’t know you ignored them. There’s less drama this way.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 16, 2022)

Robots > Humans

_[Evil Robot Laugh]_


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Pokemon Anime *MAJOR spoilers*



Good bye, old friend (also first fictional crush lol).
Even though I stop watching the anime back in the very early 2000s (I'm getting old).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603699094689652736


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2022)

We got hit w/ a nor'easter yesterday. Perfect reading weather.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I personally like the “ignore” feature over any type of blocking feature. Ignoring someone only affects the person doing the ignoring and the other person won’t know you ignored them. There’s less drama this way.


just wish it worked properly, i don't wish to see their message if i ignore someone.. sigh.


----------



## pochy (Dec 16, 2022)

i like my job :]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2022)

I feel asleep at a pretty decen time last night but I ended up sleeping in til about 12:30pm. I don't even feel bad, as exhausted as I've been I probably needed the rest.

as much as my inner critic would like to say that I'm being lazy and wasting my day away, I'm doing my best to ignore it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 16, 2022)

So I was just telling my spouse last night that I'm glad it's been warm and hopefully stays that way. 

Today it's snowing 
I mean it doesn't look like it is sticking _for now_ but still...
_nooooo

Yeah I'm one of those that expect the seasons to not work the way they're suppose to._


----------



## Merielle (Dec 16, 2022)

Glad that I don't have anything I need to get done today, because man, I listened to one otome character CD and for nearly an hour now I've just been going





I could barely eat my lunch I am actually losing my appetite over a man who isn't even REAL askjldsdhfjs


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 16, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Glad that I don't have anything I need to get done today, because man, I listened to one otome character CD and for nearly an hour now I've just been going
> 
> View attachment 472359
> 
> I could barely eat my lunch I am actually losing my appetite over a man who isn't even REAL askjldsdhfjs


Thank you for a new Kermit meme to save to my phone


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 16, 2022)

I wonder when I'll ever meet such a person again. 
They can be cold, but soft. Some say that they can be as hard as a brick.
But I know one thing, I can't keep my eyes off of them whenever I do see them.
Such a rare beauty.

.... Yeah, I tried.



Spoiler: Answer








Where I live, it's been raining a lot..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 16, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> i was just thinking about that
> 
> ngl the thread title is so funny to me i can't even take it seriously


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2022)

the slime shop ended up not restocking the one I wanted this time around, but it's okay. I'll just save my money and wait for the next restock


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 16, 2022)

I want to destroy a gingerbread village.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2022)

I sleep for too long 100% but needed it.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 17, 2022)

This is so true that it hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 472457
> 
> This is so true that it hurts.


This is me but with art, so big mood D:

Also i really hope Argentina wins tomorrow.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 17, 2022)

Adults: "Get off those devices and go outside or read a book" or "You're watching too much TV, it's going to make you dumb/stupid. Go outside or read a book." (Is this one still a thing, or did they find a cure for it lol).

Child: *Picks up a book and reads it for hours. The child finishes the book, realizes how fun reading is, and picks up another book to explore another fun and exciting world.*
* A few years pass and the kid is now a young teen who is very much into reading books and won't put them down*

Adult: "YoU ReAd ToO mUcH?!"


This kinda happened to me when I was younger (even now) and I don't understand.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2022)

my dog is lowkey viral on youtube rn lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 17, 2022)

I want to enter Lyrical Limericks but I don't know how to write/make poems and all that stuff


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 17, 2022)

I still need to put decorations out... This year I guess I've just been procrastinating doing it.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 18, 2022)

An introvert who lives with their extremely extroverted parent, to the point where they can't figure out if they're truly an introvert or just a friendless extrovert who never leaves the house.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 18, 2022)

I think the time has come to finally delete my personal Instagram account (I never use it anymore) and just stick to my gaming one instead.


----------



## oak (Dec 18, 2022)

My neighbour shoveled the snow off her driveway in a tank top. She's got the true canadian spririt


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 18, 2022)

'furrowing brow'

If I read another sentence with this or something similar, I'm going to scream.

There's this book I'm currently reading and almost every page has this or something similar on it. Ugh.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 18, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> 'furrowing brow'
> 
> If I read another sentence with this or something similar, I'm going to scream.
> 
> There's this book I'm currently reading and almost every page has this or something similar on it. Ugh.


im so glad im not the only one whos bothered by this


----------



## Seastar (Dec 19, 2022)

I think it's interesting how both Kirby and Splatoon secretly have dark stories/elements to them but to anyone who doesn't know, they just look like "games for children".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2022)

being a youtuber w a really small channel and posting semi-frequently on yt and Twitter is so weird, makes me feel like I'm talking to myself sometimes lol

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2022

also I want to make a request, can someone pls take Sakura from Wii Sports and poorly photoshop a Santa hat on her head? maybe that'll help me get into the holiday spirit


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 19, 2022)

My brain is terrifying with dreams. I dreamt someone asking whether there's something new regarding the game I love so I said "I dunno, lemme check". So rest of dream plays out, I decided to check the news of it in the morning, AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW AN UPDATE. POSTED LAST NIGHT. And mind you I haven't checked or thought of it for so long.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also I want to make a request, can someone pls take Sakura from Wii Sports and poorly photoshop a Santa hat on her head? maybe that'll help me get into the holiday spirit


made two different versions lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> made two different versions lmao View attachment 472952View attachment 472953


AMAZING THANK YOU


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 19, 2022)

My brother just surprised me with an early Christmas present...a hamster.  

Right now I'm cleaning the hamster cage, so she's waiting in a temporary bin.
Her name is Starr.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2022)

There's a Hello Kitty bong on ebay.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 19, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> My brother just surprised me with an early Christmas present...a hamster.
> 
> Right now I'm cleaning the hamster cage, so she's waiting in a temporary bin.
> Her name is Starr.


Hamsters are great! Congrats!
Hope to see a pic of her sometime on the forums after she is settled in


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

I like seeing all the fake snowflakes (fauxflakes) in peoples’ lineups.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2022)

ive been looking for a specific cipher to try to decode for like 20 minutes and i CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE i am so incredibly desperate to be able to translate this


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 19, 2022)

What do the snowflake raffle tickets do? What can you win with them?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 19, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> What do the snowflake raffle tickets do? What can you win with them?


You can get a token from today's advent calendar and use it to buy the snowflake collectible in the shop!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2022)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a Hello Kitty bong on ebay.


There are 2 Hello Kitty bongs on ebay.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> You can get a token from today's advent calendar and use it to buy the snowflake collectible in the shop!


But it's a raffle ticket, what is the raffle ticket for?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 19, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> But it's a raffle ticket, what is the raffle ticket for?


It's not used as a raffle ticket despite being called one, you can buy it from the shop like any other collectible (with the token).
But now that I think about it you might be referring to Wrap Battle? (For every guess you get right it's entered into a raffle to win a snowflake.) I'm not really sure though.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 19, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> But it's a raffle ticket, what is the raffle ticket for?


The raffle is a chance to win the special snowflake collectible that looks similar to the raffle ticket.


The collectible that you can win in the raffle: 




The ticket for the raffle and it will disappear later:


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 20, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> The raffle is a chance to win the special snowflake collectible that looks similar to the raffle ticket.
> 
> 
> The collectible that you can win in the raffle: View attachment 473148
> ...


ohhh no wonder I was confused, they are barely a hue in difference
I didn't understand because I thought the ticket looked EXACTLY like the collectable you could win and I thought that was kind of strange
now I see they are a different color


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 20, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> ive been looking for a specific cipher to try to decode for like 20 minutes and i CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE i am so incredibly desperate to be able to translate this


I ENDED UP FINDING A GOOGLE DOC WITH THE TEXT I WANTED TO TRANSLATE today is a great day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2022)

idk why but I'm awake at almost 4am and I think im dehydrated again?? apparently drinking over 32oz of fluids during the day isn't enough lol.

also I think mcdonalds is prob getting rich off of how many half cut teas I've bought from them  if it wasn't 4am and only 14°F outside I would be omw there (or somewhere) to get some more iced tea.


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2022)

Reading stuff about K-pop makes me feel like one of my moms when I talk about video games with her. I understand the broader concepts and terms, but anything specific goes right over my head.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 20, 2022)

The song Christmas Shoes is just a horrible song for the holiday. It’s just too depressing for a song and it is literally the only Christmas/Holiday song that doesn’t either give you hope or make you smile and laugh. Even the song where Santa gets stuck in a chimney and dies is more cheerful. What I want to see is a parody video where the mom actually gets better by a Christmas miracle and then she is presented with the most hideous shoes. Of course she must pretend to love these shoes to avoid upsetting her son who went through all that trouble to get them to make her look “beautiful” and he is so excited and proud. She then has to wear them and she thinks, “Why couldn’t I just die so that I wouldn’t have see these hideous things?”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2022)

I could go for an iced mocha but it's only 22°F outside and im sure it would make my hands freeze rip
maybe I'll get a peppermint mocha cappuccino instead? 


also how in the world is there no candy cane emoji lol I'm so confused


----------



## Beanz (Dec 20, 2022)

i hate how some websites make it somewhat difficult to manage your own account on mobile (im talking about youtube) like they want me to go on a computer if i want to look at certain settings.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 20, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i hate how some websites make it somewhat difficult to manage your own account on mobile (im talking about youtube) like they want me to go on a computer if i want to look at certain settings.


I’ve noticed that as well especially to look at past comments that I’ve made.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2022)

I feel too awful to do much of anything tonight, so I'm watching my partner play a really silly game that doesn't have voice acting and she is narrating it to me - including doing character voices.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2022)

I was joking around at work with an acquaintance and she said “because you’re a woman” to me. She didn’t mean any harm by it, lol, it was just a joke. I’m honestly still not open about everything at work, but the look on my face said everything.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 21, 2022)

I really want some eggnog right now..and maybe a candy cane.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 21, 2022)

I don't know what plant this is but it sure is pink!


----------



## skweegee (Dec 21, 2022)

I recently completed a trade with someone else on the GameCube version of Animal Crossing. I love how the game allowed you to make long-distance trades with others even though the game didn't have any online functionality.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

WhiteLily210 said:


> I don't know what plant this is but it sure is pink!
> View attachment 473565


Kinda looks like a poinsettia. Just all pink and not very colorful. Or as colorful as most of them are.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 21, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Kinda looks like a poinsettia. Just all pink and not very colorful. Or as colorful as most of them are.



I went to research and ask, turns out you're right! I just never a pink one before.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

WhiteLily210 said:


> I went to research and ask, turns out you're right! I just never a pink one before.


The giveaway for me was the pattern underneath of the leaf. Plus its overall shape and way it grew, but I wanted to be 100% sure before I posted lol. Yeah it's kind of a weird hybrid. Never saw such a faded pink one. Not sure if that is because it's unhealthy or they forced it to grow like that. Looks like it could use some water or a misting on the leaves.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 21, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> The giveaway for me was the pattern underneath of the leaf. Plus its overall shape and way it grew, but I wanted to be 100% sure before I posted lol. Yeah it's kind of a weird hybrid. Never saw such a faded pink one. Not sure if that is because it's unhealthy or they forced it to grow like that. Looks like it could use some water or a misting on the leaves.


Oh, the camera made it look much paler than it is irl. I'll try to take care of it though!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2022)

I just realized how big my feet actually are. I’m a US size 9 in men’s, but I’m only 5’2”. I’m actually not even mad, since they benefit me in passing as a male even though I’m short.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 22, 2022)

I just want to stay in bed today. It's


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2022)

Christmas with Kićo is the best Christmas album ever, period.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 22, 2022)

skweegee said:


> I recently completed a trade with someone else on the GameCube version of Animal Crossing. I love how the game allowed you to make long-distance trades with others even though the game didn't have any online functionality.


This was such a cool aspect! I still wonder how that worked-- there were the dummy codes that anybody could use, but if iirc when you set up your own transfer it would show the recipient your name and town name, right?


----------



## skweegee (Dec 22, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> This was such a cool aspect! I still wonder how that worked-- there were the dummy codes that anybody could use, but if iirc when you set up your own transfer it would show the recipient your name and town name, right?


It wouldn't show the recipient who it came from, I think the code only told the game what the item was, and the town and player it was intended for. There were some code types that would say where the item came from, but those were typically only used for promotions such as the Mario items, or the universal/dummy codes. It was still a neat system though!


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2022)

I've wanted a Cosmog tattoo for months and I finally found the perfect artist to do it! He specializes in anime, video games, and bright colors in his tattoos, so he's exactly the right person to commission. I looked at some of his work on Instagram and he's even done tattoos of other Pokémon before!


----------



## Shawna (Dec 22, 2022)

This might be a strange topic, so bear with me.  There is a concern I will be addressing, but I feel like it is too trivial to put in the "What's brother you?" topic, so I will be putting it here instead.

I overheard my dad talk to one of his friends on the phone about my grandmother's inheritance.  And even my grandparents going to a will lawyer very soon.  Now, I get it.  This stuff needs to be talked about, but I feel like they are doing all of this rigmarole too soon.   This is not what I am concerned about, but it does weird me out. 

My dad really wants to inherit their house.  Don't get me wrong.  It's a nice place.  They have even have a sunroom (which I freaking love hanging out in there) and even a POOL!  Do you know how freaking AWESOME it would be to swim whenever the heck I want?!

Now, here is what I am concerned about.  There is three of us (me and my dad and my brother), but only two bedrooms.  And me, my dad, and my brother like to do our own things, in our own rooms.  Yeah, there needs to be some thinking over here.  Hopefully me and/or my brother will have our own places by then (or one of us still living in this house).

Dad, grandparents, I love you guys, but slow your rolls.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 23, 2022)

I secretly want to be evil and take over the world.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2022)

^Well if you do, protip: WATCH OUT FOR BROCK SAMSON!




He's pretty unforgiving w/ henchmen! xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2022)

i only need a green gift now and I'll have at least one of each 

maybe if i can somehow get 7 more snowflakes I can do a trade w someone lol


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 23, 2022)

My internet and power are playing cat and mouse with the wind.


----------



## oak (Dec 23, 2022)

It's all covered in snow here and now its pissing rain so basically everywhere is about to turn into a skating rink


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2022)

lol I accidentally double clicked on the notification button and every banner character showed up at once and scared me 




also cant I just mention how gorgeous that sunset bg with the snowy grass and tree?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 24, 2022)

When you’re earlier than early:


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

@Croconaw I had a page do that once before. Let me see if I can find it. It was so random and unexpected I had to screenshot it lol.


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 24, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Croconaw I had a page do that once before. Let me see if I can find it. It was so random and unexpected I had to screenshot it lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL I forgot about @/xSuperMario64x's Gay Bowser


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Croconaw I had a page do that once before. Let me see if I can find it. It was so random and unexpected I had to screenshot it lol.


bruh hold up we got gay bowser here lmao, I miss that aesthetic 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2022



BrokenSanity said:


> LOL I forgot about @/xSuperMario64x's Gay Bowser


FOR REAL IT WAS LEGENDARY


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> LOL I forgot about @/xSuperMario64x's Gay Bowser


You don't remember it because that was the time xSuperMario64x and me got stuck in the future without any plutonium.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 24, 2022)

Spoiler



quitting my part-time to start focusing on board exams next year. anyway I’m getting my last paycheck soon and I hope they give me a big bonus for all the trouble they caused me this holidays





also I’m shiny hunting bombirdier and I had a dream I saw one but it despawned


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 24, 2022)

This is the third out of four events I wind up with 13 leftover currency. Let’s see if lucky #13 helps me if there’s a raffle or something for leftover snowflakes.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 25, 2022)

I absolutely loathe the Avatar the Last Airbrnder franchise. It is one of the worst shows ever full of so many plot holes and it doesn’t deserve any of the love and praise it gets. Everyone someone says it’s a “great” show I just want to puke. Knock off Disney movies are more entertaining than that Airbender garbage. And no I’m not taking anything I’ve said back.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 25, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


life update i was not given a bonus  oh well at least I got paid.
also I finally found a shiny bombirdier  next goal is a shiny pawmo !! wow i love white and pink shinies


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas TBT!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 25, 2022)

This g-note on the guitar I’m trying to learn is going to be the bane of my existence.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> Merry Christmas TBT!


probably the most legendary video of all time


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 25, 2022)

Got this cute bowl along with some other things today.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

I just want to unlock the Blue Falcon in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, but RNG isn’t in my favor.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> probably the most legendary video of all time


Seriously, everything about it is so heartwarming.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

I wonder if it’s possible to get Japanese characters for your Mii on your English Switch. I had one for MK8 on the Wii U and I’d love my signature name back, lol. I just wonder if the transfer thing is possible and being able to use it on MK8 Deluxe for the Switch.

Just not sure if it’s possible now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2022)

Me and my mom: buy my cat all sorts of fun Christmas toys for the pet stocking

My cat: plays with an abandoned zip tie that was holding the stockings up


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 25, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I wonder if it’s possible to get Japanese characters for your Mii on your English Switch. I had one for MK8 on the Wii U and I’d love my signature name back, lol. I just wonder if the transfer thing is possible and being able to use it on MK8 Deluxe for the Switch.
> 
> Just not sure if it’s possible now.


its possible, do you not know how to change the keyboard language? if you press the button that looks like a globe, you scroll down and japanese keyboards are on the bottom


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> its possible, do you not know how to change the keyboard language? if you press the button that looks like a globe, you scroll down and japanese keyboards are on the bottom


Holy dang that actually works, thank you! I had no idea! I wasn’t looking that much into the keyboard, lol.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 26, 2022)

My dog literally growled at me because I wouldn't move let him up in my chair because the way he wanted to get on it would have made him hit his head on the table. 
Then he ran away to beg to my spouse to let him in his chair, which he was busy.

lol

No worries. He is sitting on my back now. He's such a little turd. All my pups are still tired from yesterday.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 26, 2022)

I have forgotten what type of music I used to play for my nephew before December began.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 27, 2022)

The impulsive urge of me wanting to buy the virtual console versions of several Metroid games on my Wii U while I have the chance to own them because I don't have the older consoles the majority of Metroid games are on but Metroid games are way too hard for me to play let alone beat them no matter how much I love them Imao


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 27, 2022)

Daydreaming about the future with the love of my life makes my heart feel so full


----------



## Neb (Dec 28, 2022)

That white noise machine I got for Christmas is such a game changer. I don’t have to deal with dead silence in my room anymore. It makes me actually look forward to going to bed.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 28, 2022)

I love that feeling once you get out of a depression slump and are just so happy to be alive.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 28, 2022)

nintendo has surprisingly amazing customer support (from my experience)


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 28, 2022)

Last gen before we get an official floette plushie let’s gooooo!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 28, 2022)

Man...what happened to Pokemon Sleep?

Was that an alternate universe that blipped out of existence before we experienced it? Lol.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 28, 2022)

I wish Christmas lights could stay up all year.. they’re so pretty and it sucks having to take them down


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Man...what happened to Pokemon Sleep?
> 
> Was that an alternate universe that blipped out of existence before we experienced it? Lol.


Yeah same, I mean it's all about HOME for transfers and stuff but this? Lol.

Also I might have a problem because I just ordered a Paddington bear soft toy, and a 'royal' corgi one, complete with tiara and purple robe


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 28, 2022)

Ravenkitty22 said:


> I wish Christmas lights could stay up all year.. they’re so pretty and it sucks having to take them down



I don't want them to stay up all year...but, I do dislike how shortly they stay up. - I'm personally the one who always puts the lights on our house. It takes a long time to do, I freeze my fingers off, I go way up high on a ladder to get the one peak. It's not something I enjoy doing. - I love the way they look. And it wouldn't be the holidays without them. BUT...even if I put them up the day after Thanksgiving, and keep them up until New Years Day (which is usually what I do)...it's still only one month until they come down again. So much work for such a brief period of time...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2022)

I personally don't put lights on our house because it is such a hassle, but I love seeing houses that have lights up all winter. makes the cold and snow a little less dreary.



LuchaSloth said:


> Man...what happened to Pokemon Sleep?
> 
> Was that an alternate universe that blipped out of existence before we experienced it? Lol.


lmao I've been wondering abt this for a while. they litetally announced it with the Sword and Shield DLC and then never spoke of it again, and no one seems to remember it cause I never see anything online abt it. it's almost like it was a figment of our imagination.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 28, 2022)

I love how inaccurate YouTube's auto-generated captions can be - He actually said "[Look at] Beef Boss, Beef Boss could've went back and taken a three."


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I love how inaccurate YouTube's auto-generated captions can be - He actually said "[Look at] Beef Boss, Beef Boss could've went back and taken a three."
> View attachment 475083


you know someone has gone through and pain-stakingly added accurate captions to all the AVGN episodes, I'm kinda surprised that Poofesure's videos (at least his more popular ones like wii sports and wii party) don't have the same thing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 28, 2022)

At times like these I am really glad that I play on emulators to replay old games that I use to play like from SNES and N64 for example.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2022)

After my rant in the What's Bothering You thread, it's time for a fresh start in 2023. No more crap friends and no more hanging on to things that no longer serve me like certain social media accounts.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2022)

Someone should create and sell peace-hippie Paddington bears and donate the money to Ukraine relief/aid.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 29, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> After my rant in the What's Bothering You thread, it's time for a fresh start in 2023. No more crap friends and no more hanging on to things that no longer serve me like certain social media accounts.



I wish you luck...but, also offer a word of warning with this...

I think a lot of people mean well when they say/do things like this...but, make sure you aren't exchanging hard things for easy things. Sometimes I think a lot of the intention when people do this, is to reject the people who challenge them. Which, is not the best idea...for many reasons. - On the other hand, I know all too well that there are plenty of people in this world who are not worth giving the time of day. So...yeah, you have my full support (not that you need it...I just like being supportive, lol). Just be careful with your reasoning. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Following statement is detached from your scenario...(just something I've been thinking about):

I hear so much conjecture these days about "boundaries" and "self care"...which is all well and good in theory. But, it feels that most of the people who are exercising these theories are doing so without proper guidance. - We just hear the terms somewhere and we decide that we are going to do our own thing, devoid of any actual insight into the intention. The results of this can range from being "blissfully unaware" on the surface, to as deep as causing emotional harm towards people who actually care about us. - The social movement of "I come first" is something that is beginning to worry me on a larger scale.

By all means...cutting ties to negative social interactions is a beautiful and important thing to do; We just need to be careful in examining what our intentions truly are in doing so.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 29, 2022)

I hate the cash app, I was forced to get it (by my mom).
Was trying to avoid it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 29, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> I hate the cash app, I was forced to get it (by my mom).
> Was trying to avoid it.



I don't have any of those types of apps. Every time someone wants to give me money for something, or wants to be paid for something, they're like "yeah...just venmo me the cash" and I'm like "nope". Lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> I wish you luck...but, also offer a word of warning with this...
> 
> I think a lot of people mean well when they say/do things like this...but, make sure you aren't exchanging hard things for easy things. Sometimes I think a lot of the intention when people do this, is to reject the people who challenge them. Which, is not the best idea...for many reasons. - On the other hand, I know all too well that there are plenty of people in this world who are not worth giving the time of day. So...yeah, you have my full support (not that you need it...I just like being supportive, lol). Just be careful with your reasoning.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your words of wisdom and don’t worry the decisions I’ve made in regards to 2023 haven’t been easy to make. Everyone I’ve spoken to about it has said the same thing, I’ve given a lot and got nothing in return which is not how friendships are meant to work. If that makes me cruel then so be it, but I know I never putting myself or my happiness first and it’s time that changed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2022)

yeah when I say I'm setting boundaries I definitely have full intentions to do so. mostly bc my dad is narcissistic and he doesn't understand the concept of boundaries (as in, he gets mad when I don't do what I want him to do, and he also loves to just walk into my room even though I'm a grown adult). I can see where people setting boundaries can be confusing because they're misled.

and I also agree that "I come first" is a good thing _to an extent._ when it comes to the point that you're beginning to neglect friends and family bc you're always putting yourself first then it's out of control. but in situations like TalviSyreni (and myself, for years), some people really do get pushed around and walked all over. that's why my dad was so happy with me for so long, bc I was complacent just doing whatever he told me to do. now he gets really frustrated all the time bc he doesn't have control over me anymore, bc I put myself first and I understand that some things people were forcing me to do were destroying my mental health and wellbeing. it's definitely a good idea to make sure you know you intentions when approaching ideas like this, so it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 29, 2022)

I wonder what the mathematically probability is that every package of jellybeans I've ever got contains millions dozens of my least favorite flavor("toasted marshmallow" which doesn't taste like marshmallow at all it tastes nasty)


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 29, 2022)

Florida has to be one of the prettiest frickin’ place names on earth. I also think it’s a pretty place.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 29, 2022)

The "W" key on my keyboard is semi-broken, I need to press down quite hard for it to work otherwise I will skip W's when I type if I don't press hard enough, I don't remember if there's anything that could have caused it but it's really annoying typing now :/


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 29, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> The "W" key on my keyboard is semi-broken, I need to press down quite hard for it to work otherwise I will skip W's when I type if I don't press hard enough, I don't remember if there's anything that could have caused it but it's really annoying typing now :/


my keyboard is pretty iffy with the shift button and sometimes the E button right now.. I'm using a macbook so sometimes dirt and stuff will get underneath the keys, and I'll have to like.. slam my hand against the bottom of it several times to get the keys to unstick. Or carefully remove the key entirely to clean it, then put it back on.. though it's tedious to do that


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 29, 2022)

Man I hope my cheesecake hasn't gone bad. I left it in the fridge but wrapped in Saran Wrap. Maybe it hasn't kept but I'll find out soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2022)

guys my brother just sent me this and I'm a bit concerned now


----------



## vinnie (Dec 30, 2022)

I miss Stampy's old Minecraft videos. His new ones just aren't the same.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2022)

Really starting to think I should get a better router for our apartment Wi-fi considering how often the internet messes up here...


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm currently taking down the Christmas decorations. I'm going to miss them being up and stuff, but I won't miss these cursed cup coasters.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 30, 2022)

I met my mom for lunch and decided to stop by my bank on the way back to deposit the money I've accrued for Christmas and my birthday, and the ATM really ate $75 without depositing it to my account and said "whoops!"


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 30, 2022)

MY DAD SENT ME THIS IM SO CONFUSED WHAT DOES IT MEAN


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 30, 2022)

Headbands are so cute why must they hurt.....


----------



## Clock (Dec 30, 2022)

Loud teenagers yelling in a store made me feel uncomfortable ngl


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)

Ordered Pokemon Violet, it should be in Tuesday. Can't remember the last time I played a Pokemon game!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 31, 2022)

It’s late. I will just go to sleep. I’ve been playing Mario Kart, and recently laying down for the past hour. I have to sleep. I’m just feeling worthless at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2022)

I think that egg I had for dinner last night might have been a bit old because I've been farting ever since roflmao.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 31, 2022)

The last episode of 2022.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Ordered Pokemon Violet, it should be in Tuesday. Can't remember the last time I played a Pokemon game!


Correction, it's coming in today, apparently! Dang...that was fast lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2022)

Since this is the last day of 2022 there is one thing I have accomplished this year despite all the bad stuff. it was when I was in the Hospital around March 2022 I learned to take my body very seriously and I managed to reduce my A1C level from 10.6 to 5.6 in like 6 months of healthy diet and exercise.

I need to really be cautious going forward in 2023 because I have no idea whats in store but its best to remain cautiously optimistic.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 31, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> I met my mom for lunch and decided to stop by my bank on the way back to deposit the money I've accrued for Christmas and my birthday, and the ATM really ate $75 without depositing it to my account and said "whoops!"


Could've been a fake ATM part. I'd say notify the bank about that.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 31, 2022)

What's the difference between a physical and a digital copy of a Switch game?
I was thinking about getting the latest Pokemon game, and I'm not sure if I should get the physical version like I have with AC: NH.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2022)

AccfSally said:


> What's the difference between a physical and a digital copy of a Switch game?
> I was thinking about getting the latest Pokemon game, and I'm not sure if I should get the physical version like I have with AC: NH.


I personally always buy physical copies of games, so I actually feel like I own it. something about having the box and physical game cart gives me some security. but I would say digital is fine is you have enough storage for it. the benefit of physical games is they don't take up internal storage.


I came here to say I've had absolutely dog**** luck with the raffles this holiday lmao. but I'm still so grateful for that key lime pie! plus I'm happy for everyone who did win a raffle  maybe I'll get lucky next year haha


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 31, 2022)

So long 2022, you’ve been ann interesting year however I’d like 2023 to be a bit more gentle on everyone for once.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 31, 2022)

Just once I would like to wake up feeling energized like those commercials on tv.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 31, 2022)

It's so peaceful and quiet in my house right now. I wish days like this happened more often.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)

the fact tomorrow is a new year is so surreal and doesn't even feel real


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)

In addition to Pokemon Violet, I also got a copy of Contra Rogue Corps as I really enjoyed the demo. Plus I got a 48-game storage container for the Switch and a variety pack of 5 soaps by Dr. Squatch. Can't wait to try those out next time I take a shower and smell like nature!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 31, 2022)

Almost knocked over my Switch Lite 'cause I forgot I was charging it. Thankfully the charger got stuck in the corner of my dresser when I was tugging on it.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 31, 2022)

I want that Tortimer collectible but I am 50 bells short. Hopefully it stays in the shop a little longer!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 31, 2022)

Why is there barely any good movies anymore? Even TV shows. I wish there was something to watch but I watched everything good already.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)

I love the way my lineup looks!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 31, 2022)

VernalLapin said:


> Could've been a fake ATM part. I'd say notify the bank about that.


No worries, I called the bank after it happened and they put the cash in my account! I think it actually had to do with it rejecting the bills at first because they were a little crinkly, and I thought I could smooth them out a lil and have it take them. Obviously that didn't work, though


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 31, 2022)

I think the purple accents on the forum look amazing!!


----------



## Clock (Dec 31, 2022)

Thinking of sleeping or staying up. Idk even know I feel a bit tired


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Why is there barely any good movies anymore? Even TV shows. I wish there was something to watch but I watched everything good already.


I get that. There are some good movies out there, but lately it feels like they just shovel stuff out to make a quick buck. The 4th Thor film was alright at best. I just watched that tonight with my sister. The plot of the story is decent enough, but they decided to go ham with the meme culture and it just didn't work for that kind of movie.

It's like those people in charge who try to appeal to the younger audience, but really miss the mark. 'How do you do, fellow kids?'


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 31, 2022)

Why do people say aw man or boy that was fun or hey guys? Why is it all male terms?
Im not saying it's sexist or anything, I don't think it is to say those things. I just wonder why there's not as many phrases like aw woman lol
Probably _because _of discrimination now that I think about it


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)

cherrytheone said:


> Why do people say aw man or boy that was fun or hey guys? Why is it all male terms?
> Im not saying it's sexist or anything, I don't think it is to say those things. I just wonder why there's not as many phrases like aw woman lol
> Probably _because _of discrimination now that I think about it


tbh ur not wrong.. ever thought about the fact that things relating to girls are usually seen as insults? like calling someone a sissy in a negative way and.. another word i can't say here .. but u get the picture, or being like "u act like a GIRL!!!!" stuff like that

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2022

what happened to @/BrokenSanity ??? im worried i liked them :(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2022)

garbagetosaka said:


> what happened to @/BrokenSanity ??? im worried i liked them :(


I also wondered after seeing their profile just totally blank and inaccessible. I hope they're doing okay.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I also wondered after seeing their profile just totally blank and inaccessible. I hope they're doing okay.





garbagetosaka said:


> tbh ur not wrong.. ever thought about the fact that things relating to girls are usually seen as insults? like calling someone a sissy in a negative way and.. another word i can't say here .. but u get the picture, or being like "u act like a GIRL!!!!" stuff like that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2022
> 
> what happened to @/BrokenSanity ??? im worried i liked them :(


They have a hiatus note in their signature.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

Croconaw said:


> They have a hiatus note in their signature.


oh im on mobile so i didn't see that


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2023)

garbagetosaka said:


> oh im on mobile so i didn't see that


I’m also on mobile, lol. I noticed and immediately turned off portrait lock to see if they wrote anything. I was curious, too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

Croconaw said:


> I’m also on mobile, lol. I noticed and immediately turned off portrait lock to see if they wrote anything. I was curious, too.


idk why i didn't think to do that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

garbagetosaka said:


> oh im on mobile so i didn't see that


same here haha


also first post of 2023 yeeto


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 1, 2023)

My dad lost track of time so we didn't get to do the New Year's countdown


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

I lowkey forgot abt my Lucia avatar so I brought her back  I can't wait to get absolutely annihilated by her in table tennis hehe


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2023)

I’ll never understand the point of gold digging in Mario Kart, lol. It’s basically anyone with over 10K and the others’ ratings are in the 1K’s. It doesn’t make much sense why someone would want to do this. You only get about 15 points for coming in first. It’s much quicker to get points in rooms with ratings equal to your own.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

saved up my tbt for forever just in case i wanted to spend my tbt on a username change, ended up buying the tortimer collectible and i finally figured out a name i would like to change it to and im 200 tbt short, go figure


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm honestly kinda sad that after all these years there is no pitfall collectible

I would expect @/Pyoopi to be raving for one lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 1, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> saved up my tbt for forever just in case i wanted to spend my tbt on a username change, ended up buying the tortimer collectible and i finally figured out a name i would like to change it to and im 200 tbt short, go figure


MY FRIEND DONATED THE BELLS I NEEDED OMG


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)

That Dr. Squatch soap is amazing! Glad I got it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I lowkey forgot abt my Lucia avatar so I brought her back  I can't wait to get absolutely annihilated by her in table tennis hehe


hippie chain chomp when
-

also still a bit meh that they discontinued that decoration i wanted but guess i'll just get the bear instead. hm.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 1, 2023)

I stayed up all night.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2023)

Croconaw said:


> I think the purple accents on the forum look amazing!!


Same!

Also I was looking at some old Platinum Jubilee things and it has that shade of purple(well almost I guess lol) so it was rather cool!

Guess I also could ask them nicely if they actually are discontinuing the decoration hanger I suppose but there's also Bank holiday in the UK tomorrow so yeah guess I will wait.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 1, 2023)

i was looking at new 2DS XL’s on ebay and all the japanese consoles (even the special editions) go for way cheaper than the north american versions. i wonder why that is, probably because using it in english would require homebrew. 

also didn’t even know that a special edition dragon quest slime 2DS XL even existed before yesterday.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Jan 1, 2023)

i went back to my older posts and it feels very weird to be honest, i was only active for a couple of months before leaving for 3 years. i was mostly only active for acnl trading, however i just feel like i missed a lot. i'm not even sure why i stopped posting in the first place.


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2023)

pickles are one of those foods where you just have to read the word “pickle” and you can taste it in your mouth. hate it!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 2, 2023)

Wow, we're only day two into 2023 and Jeremy Renner is in a critical but stable condition in hospital.


----------



## cherrytheone (Jan 2, 2023)

I miss minecraft legacy console edition... i used to play it with my siblings when we were little. Those were the good old days. We built a giant brick house in a snowy biome and it looked like a pyramid on the roof. It looked so terrible partly because I put torches everywhere to stop the snow from piling up. We made a pool area which was skinny but deep. A road out of coal and gold blocks. And a store made of bricks where everything cost iron ingots. Then we went crazy with tnt... we'd go all the way down to bed rock then place a giant tnt tower all the way through to the surface and watched it blow. I remember finding diamonds in the huge hole it left behind. One time we were In creative mode, got a bunch of diamond ores and enchanted diamond pickaxes, then we mined all of them in survival.

It was so fun. I miss playing on the ps3, but a lot of the games we had, including minecraft, were on discs and the disc reader broke. I'm fairly sure I could go to a video game store and they'd repair it, but I've forgotten about that and don't have the time.

Sometimes I wish I could go back, like to the day we missed part of school for cold weather or something and it was starting at 10 instead of 8 to give people time. Something weird like that. We were up already and spent the extra hours playing minecraft.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 2, 2023)

Cortizone 10 cream maximum strength WORKS. I have real sensitive skin and it hasn’t failed me so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2023)

I don't recall it being this annoying to set up a new router but glad it's done - and my Switch/NSO doesn't seem to be as disco. That's good.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)

Really enjoying Pokemon Violet so far, though the hat your character starts out w/ kind of makes them look like a dork lol.


----------



## Clock (Jan 2, 2023)

I want to go on hiatus but at the same time I still want to go on the forum

I also want to change my username again


----------



## Beanz (Jan 2, 2023)

i love going to hot topic, but at the same time i hate it bc the store i go to is so small and it makes me claustrophobic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2023)

I think when the county fair happens again in September I'm gonna go just to listen to the livestock auctioneer talk. that's truly the essence of rural America


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think when the county fair happens again in September I'm gonna go just to listen to the livestock auctioneer talk. that's truly the essence of rural America


Where I'm from, we have this really small county/tractor fair. I go there because they make homemade peach ice cream. It's really the only reason I go there...but it tastes so good lol.



Psydye said:


> Really enjoying Pokemon Violet so far, though the hat your character starts out w/ kind of makes them look like a dork lol.


Nice! Glad you're enjoying it. How's it playing for you? I've heard varying results about the performance and glitches.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)

why do people keep calling me intimidating


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 2, 2023)

Been tempted to play Minecraft again or Stardew Valley but unmotivated to play alone. Everyone I know is too busy. Just an unfortunate reality.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)

TheDuke55 said:


> Nice! Glad you're enjoying it. How's it playing for you? I've heard varying results about the performance and glitches.


Other than slowdown at a couple points, it's playing just nicely! I've yet to encounter any serious glitches so maybe they patched it(or I just haven't gone far enough in game to experience such things).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2023)

Does the thought of aliens (ETs) still scare most people, or are most people now chill about it or find it interesting?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 2, 2023)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Does the thought of aliens (ETs) still scare most people, or are most people now chill about it or find it interesting?


I've always believed something has to be out there, there is so much humans don't know and may never know
I think if there is other living organisms from somewhere else then they probably just want to mind their own business


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Psydye said:


> Really enjoying Pokemon Violet so far, though the hat your character starts out w/ kind of makes them look like a dork lol.


That's like #1 master rule of most Pokémon games - have your character wear an ugly/dork hat lol.


----------



## Neb (Jan 3, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> why do people keep calling me intimidating


People have said the same about me many times. I try to walk and look relaxed in public, but for some reason it looks intimidating to some people.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 3, 2023)

Neb said:


> People have said the same about me many times. I try to walk and look relaxed in public, but for some reason it looks intimidating to some people.


i dont have this problem irl bc i .. never go anywhere or talk to anyone .. but it happens online?? i try my best to be nice but ive had multiple people be intimidated by me and i havw no idea why


----------



## Clock (Jan 3, 2023)

Fruits are truly the superior candies as they are more healthy and they taste more natural


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Jan 3, 2023)

You don’t realize how important something is to you until suddenly it could be gone in a matter of seconds


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 3, 2023)

I feel like my art would be better if I used a different art program/app, but I kind of don't want to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I feel like my art would be better if I used a different art program/app, but I kind of don't want to.


well if it's any motivation for you, when I moved from Flipnote 3D to Colors 3D my art style improved a lot, then when I moved from Colors 3D to Medibang to Clip Studio Paint my art style has improved dramatically. sometimes the programs we use can hold us back from our full potential. but if you're content using the one you have now then that's just fine 


I see a fellow aroace has a birthday today on here haha


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 3, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Apparently the program I use is pretty bad, but I haven't switched yet 'cause I'm so used to my current one. But I do see a lot of glaring problems, like the latency when drawing something. It's so painfully bad and obvious but I try to deal with it anyways. XD
A lot of my friends recommend Ibis Paint X, so I might give it a shot.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 3, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I feel like my art would be better if I used a different art program/app, but I kind of don't want to.


same here, but i tried using a different program and immediately got overwhelmed, i don't think I'll ever be able to change bc the one I use (ibis paint x) is so simple and anything else is scary lol


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 3, 2023)

A.I. written books and art will never be on the same level as those that were made by actual humans.
No heart, just a soulless husk that only exists for money.

(because some of these folks just want a quick buck, of course. Also, a lot of the 'art' is just stolen from real artists.)


----------



## Clock (Jan 3, 2023)

My old posts are painful to look at


----------



## oak (Jan 3, 2023)

Clock said:


> My old posts are painful to look at


u were just living young n wild n free so don't worry too much about it. We all seem to have the same feelings about old posts, I see this same feeling shared a lot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

i found the perfect sig pic


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 3, 2023)

Can I just catch a break for once in my life and not let so much bad stuff happen to me?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023



Clock said:


> My old posts are painful to look at


I know how you feel.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

lowkey sad bc the wii remote I bought shipped on the 1st but since it's coming from California tracking says it won't be here til the 11th, whereas the game I got (Wii Sports Resort) shipped today and since it's coming from Indiana it'll be here by the 5th or 6th. meaning there will be like a week where I'll have the game but be unable to play it bc I don't have a wii remote that is capable of wii motion plus lol 

but hey my other stuff should be getting here soon so that will prob hold me over


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 3, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> lowkey sad bc the wii remote I bought shipped on the 1st but since it's coming from California tracking says it won't be here til the 11th, whereas the game I got (Wii Sports Resort) shipped today and since it's coming from Indiana it'll be here by the 5th or 6th. meaning there will be like a week where I'll have the game but be unable to play it bc I don't have a wii remote that is capable of wii motion plus lol
> 
> but hey my other stuff should be getting here soon so that will prob hold me over


That happened to me when I bought my Wii U and Paper Mario Color Splash and the game shipped first quickly so I needed to wait like a week or something to play a game I don't yet own the system for lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 3, 2023)

Ever since 2020 I've photoshopped an image showing every game I've beaten that year. Here's 2022's:


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2023)

_*introduces Pokémon Scarlet/Violet as the first open world Pokémon game*_

Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness and Pokémon Colosseum have left the chat.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 3, 2023)

The picture I used for my current signature is more muted compared to the original photo I downloaded, but I don't know how to fix it. 


Spoiler: Original vs. Sig


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 3, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> The picture I used for my current signature is more muted compared to the original photo I downloaded, but I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original vs. Sig
> ...


have you tried uploading the original picture to imgbb.com and copying the "bbcode full linked" link and pasting it into ur sig?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 4, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> have you tried uploading the original picture to imgbb.com and copying the "bbcode full linked" link and pasting it into ur sig?


I just tried it, but I keep getting the same message that says "Image cannot be loaded from the passed link" even with trying all the embed codes available. I'm not really sure what the problem is.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just tried it, but I keep getting the same message that says "Image cannot be loaded from the passed link" even with trying all the embed codes available. I'm not really sure what the problem is.


wha?? thats weird ive never had that problem before :[

edit: wait are you trying to put it into the image uploader? i don't think it works if you put it there, you have to just paste it into the signature text box, and you reload the page and it's there


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 4, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> wha?? thats weird ive never had that problem before :[


I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's because of the source I'm getting the image from (Wii Sports Wiki) and the links seem to be a little screwy. ; ; But thanks for the help anyways. ^^


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's because of the source I'm getting the image from (Wii Sports Wiki) and the links seem to be a little screwy. ; ; But thanks for the help anyways. ^^


i edited my post I think you were doing it wrong check again sjshsvb


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 4, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> edit: wait are you trying to put it into the image uploader? i don't think it works if you put it there, you have to just paste it into the signature text box, and you reload the page and it's there


I tried doing that but it still didn't work. I don't know what the heck is happening. 


Spoiler








I could still be doing it wrong though, but it does appear to not work.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I tried doing that but it still didn't work. I don't know what the heck is happening.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


god that's weird, idk why it's not working for you, I've used that website for every signature I've had and I've never had problems :[ im sorry


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 4, 2023)

ecstasy said:


> god that's weird, idk why it's not working for you, I've used that website for every signature I've had and I've never had problems :[ im sorry


No worries, I don't entirely mind that my signature is a little muted, I appreciate your help. ^^


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2023)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> The picture I used for my current signature is more muted compared to the original photo I downloaded, but I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original vs. Sig
> ...


probably a stupid suggestion lol, but since you posted the photo in here, maybe you could copy the photo’s link from here instead of the wii sports wiki and see if it’ll look normal in your signature then? i tested it out in my sig, and i was able to add it just fine that way + it didn’t look muted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 4, 2023)

xara said:


> probably a stupid suggestion lol, but since you posted the photo in here, maybe you could copy the photo’s link from here instead of the wii sports wiki and see if it’ll look normal in your signature then? i tested it out in my sig, and i was able to add it just fine that way + it didn’t look muted.


I can't believe I haven't thought of that - I just did it and it works, thank you. 
The image I posted wasn't exactly the original since it had a .webp extension (which TBT doesn't allow), so I used a .webp to .jpg converter - It gives the picture a little bit less quality, but I don't think it's very noticeable. Thanks again!


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2023)

Trying to cook lunch and my washing machine is shaking the room so hard that I need to babysit the pans so they don't vibrate off the hob.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 4, 2023)

I want a crescent moon hair clip now.


----------



## Clock (Jan 4, 2023)

Someone vandalized the metal surface of the counter in the workplace that said *insert swear word* manager


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 4, 2023)

watching the show i'd liked for years gradually progress into something that can only be thought up by someone on an acid trip is really something


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

I was sad but then I took a look at my avatar and remembering how evil Lucia is made me happy again 

haha but seriously talking to @/Shellzilla_515 has helped a lot <33


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> lowkey sad bc the wii remote I bought shipped on the 1st but since it's coming from California tracking says it won't be here til the 11th, whereas the game I got (Wii Sports Resort) shipped today and since it's coming from Indiana it'll be here by the 5th or 6th. meaning there will be like a week where I'll have the game but be unable to play it bc I don't have a wii remote that is capable of wii motion plus lol
> 
> but hey my other stuff should be getting here soon so that will prob hold me over


It's annoying when an inconvenience like that happens, but at least they'll both still get to you sometime soon.

I ordered a game on Best Buy one time and they shipped it with some kind of uber company instead of a mail carrier and they ticked it as delivered as soon as they picked it up lol. I'm sure they went home to play it.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 4, 2023)

How am I playing goSupermodel in 2023...


----------



## deana (Jan 4, 2023)

I still have a Christmas present to mail out and it might not get done until next week


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 4, 2023)

Is anyone knowledgable in technology for like SD cards???? I have a 64 gb sd card that I tried to format for my 3DS. I got it to FAT32 but now I think I accidentally made it 32GB so that shows as the max on my computer!! How do I set it back to 64 and make it FAT32??? If you have anything that can help me or know anyone please tell me!!
I FIXED IT UWU YAY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

^ how does one accidentally convert a 64GB sd card into a 32GB card lmaooooo
(also I think the 3ds can only have SD cards up to 32GB)


I wish my art churn-out rate wasn't so wildly inconsistent so I could actually open an art shop


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ how does one accidentally convert a 64GB sd card into a 32GB card lmaooooo
> (also I think the 3ds can only have SD cards up to 32GB)



**goes and picks up a pair of scissors for my SD card**


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

Midoriya said:


> **goes and picks up a pair of scissors for my SD card**


i didn't want a 64GB sd card anyways


----------



## Seastar (Jan 4, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> (also I think the 3ds can only have SD cards up to 32GB)


This is probably why it was acting up.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 5, 2023)

I wish a  reaction button existed on here


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2023)

Shawna said:


> I wish a  reaction button existed on here


I’m actually thankful it doesn’t. It can be used in a sarcastic way and it can cause more harm than good. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2023)

Shawna said:


> I wish a  reaction button existed on here





Croconaw said:


> I’m actually thankful it doesn’t. It can be used in a sarcastic way and it can cause more harm than good. Better to be safe than sorry.


This is exactly why the option doesn't exist. The team discussed adding it and ultimately decided against it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

^very understandable it didn't get added... i think a lot of emoji reacts are better not added in this kind of forums, yeah.

anyway, grateful it's a long weekend again.. work is too stressful rn despite having some holiday weeks off..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris said:


> This is exactly why the option doesn't exist. The team discussed adding it and ultimately decided against it.


could we at least have a  react since it can be used to say "I'm so sorry that happened" or also "omg this is so sad Alexa play despacito"

is that meme even still relevant?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> could we at least have a  react since it can be used to say "I'm so sorry that happened" or also "omg this is so sad Alexa play despacito"
> 
> is that meme even still relevant?


Yes definitely agree to the sob emoji being added unironically to show you're sorry and such.I don't think that meme is relevant lol..or idk some dorks on neopets use it but otherwise  no lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2023)

Alienfish said:


> I don't think that meme is relevant lol..or idk some dorks on neopets use it but otherwise  no lol.


that's what I figured idek why I thought of it


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)

I was not able to name my Sprigatito "Ganja" because Ninty was smart w/ censored words...no matter. When I get the chance to rename him, I'll name him "Cannapuss".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2023)

Psydye said:


> I was not able to name my Spigatito "Ganja" because Ninty was smart w/ censored words...no matter.


meanwhile im over here trying to figure out why that's a banned name lmao


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Jan 5, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> meanwhile im over here trying to figure out why that's a banned name lmao


Ganja is slang for a certain smokable plant. RuPaul’s Drag Race taught me that!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2023)

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> Ganja is slang for a certain smokable plant. RuPaul’s Drag Race taught me that!


makes sense, for the record I named my sprigatito Cheech Martin


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> makes sense, for the record I named my sprigatito Cheech Martin


Get another and name it Chong


----------



## jadetine (Jan 5, 2023)

Lunar new year is on the 22nd; I hope the fireworks collectible is still functional then…


----------



## amemome (Jan 5, 2023)

I just noticed this is page 2016 of the thread. Now I'm thinking back to what kind of year 2016 was for me.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2023)

There used to be a way to cut out images on “Photoshop Fix” Mobile app. For the life of me I cannot find it. Been ****ing with it over an hour. I used to do it a bunch and I just forgot how to get to the tool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

Talking about Pokémon game censorship, I remember Gen 5 I think it was when you had to nickname Weedle, Cofagrigus etc. in order to be able to trade them on the GTS because of their filter


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 5, 2023)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ how does one accidentally convert a 64GB sd card into a 32GB card lmaooooo
> (also I think the 3ds can only have SD cards up to 32GB)
> 
> 
> I wish my art churn-out rate wasn't so wildly inconsistent so I could actually open an art shop


I clicked FAT32 and it automatically chose 32GB so it was accident. If you format an SD card it will work with the 3DS, its because cards over 32 are not fat so it wont read. My 64gb card works now. 
Edit: Sorry for sounding aggressively angry imo oops


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2023)

I can’t wait to play some Mario Kart tonight.


----------



## Drawdler (Jan 5, 2023)

Sometimes I’m used to swearing and being vulgar so casually that I wonder if I’m just crass altogether. I’m glad it doesn’t slip out on this forum because it makes me more self-confident in my own restraint.

There’s a difference between knowing I’m not reliant on speaking like that and actually being in a safe space/community where I experience it and don’t see myself being a dummy!


----------



## VernalLapin (Jan 5, 2023)

Bonbon's bunny cookie is my aesthetic.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 5, 2023)

you know that one kid in class who will never sit down/shut up/stop joking around. yeah that’s me to myself in my brain all the time.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 5, 2023)

im going to Explode


----------



## BrokenSanity (Friday at 12:01 AM)

^Regarding Pokemon's censoring 
Yeah that reminds me of how I was telling my friend how Gen 5 censors "Lesbian" for being an inappropriate name but yet "Gay" "Trans/Gender" and most other LGBT+ terms that don't contain "sex" in them aren't censored hmmmm Gamefreak


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Friday at 12:20 AM)

I'm sorry but what the **** does this even mean


----------



## Croconaw (Friday at 12:25 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sorry but what the **** does this even mean
> View attachment 476575


The stuff on the algorithm smh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Friday at 1:28 AM)

Croconaw said:


> The stuff on the algorithm smh.


youtube's algorithm never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Alienfish (Friday at 3:30 AM)

Boy am I glad we have today off, I'll not go outside again in this snowing and minus degrees


----------



## xara (Friday at 5:47 AM)

is it too early to start counting down to my march 2nd birthday


----------



## Alienfish (Friday at 6:21 AM)

^never!

also wow i had an idea of taking a pogo walk later but ugh i hate this biting cold weather


----------



## Sheep Villager (Friday at 9:17 AM)

The fun part about being a serial lurker on this forum is no-one ever knows when you're gone for a while.
If you feel one more looming presence then that'd be me returning to haunt this place from my forced few day hiatus.


----------



## Alienfish (Friday at 1:10 PM)

the fact that there exists spongebob mini guitars makes me question why i even googled mini guitars lmaooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Friday at 3:36 PM)

even if I don't know who they are at all, when I see a user on this forum who has a Super Mario related avatar I'm like "ey that's a cool person haha"


----------



## NovariusHaze (Friday at 7:55 PM)

They really made Diamonds harder to get in Minecraft huh? Smh.


----------



## Clock (Friday at 8:10 PM)

It's so cold


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Friday at 8:15 PM)

xara said:


> is it too early to start counting down to my march 2nd birthday







speakin of birthdays, only 156 days til my birthday!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Friday at 8:43 PM)

I think humans would be worse if we weren't made of flesh.


----------



## Croconaw (Saturday at 1:56 AM)

Finding regional rooms at this time of night is hard on Mario Kart.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Saturday at 2:11 AM)

The rains so hard I can't hear my own thoughts...or my TV for that matter lmao


----------



## BrokenSanity (Saturday at 2:40 AM)

There isn't enough time in a night for me to get everything I want to accomplish done


----------



## Alienfish (Saturday at 4:06 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> even if I don't know who they are at all, when I see a user on this forum who has a Super Mario related avatar I'm like "ey that's a cool person haha"


does mother/earthbound count, didn't find any pure SM hippie content ngl


----------



## AccfSally (Saturday at 4:51 AM)

I'm not paranoid, I'm cautious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 3:35 PM)

why did human brains not come with a "turn pain off button" if iirc it apparently takes away the feeling of your organs from you ???  also why cant i turn the feeling of my organs on


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 3:54 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> why did human brains not come with a "turn pain off button" if iirc it apparently takes away the feeling of your organs from you ???  also why cant i turn the feeling of my organs on


i think it's probably so if something's very wrong you'll be able to notice it and not just go blissfully unaware because you can't feel anything  (also i am very thankful we can't feel our organs)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 3:55 PM)

ecstasy said:


> i think it's probably so if something's very wrong you'll be able to notice it and not just go blissfully unaware because you can't feel anything  (also i am very thankful we can't feel our organs)


why is it absolutely necessary to feel my uterus shedding i need to speak to god's MANAGER


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 3:56 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> why is it absolutely necessary to feel my uterus shedding i need to speak to god's MANAGER


okay true you have a point there


----------



## Enbymon (Saturday at 4:49 PM)

Are people weirded out by my avatar?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 4:49 PM)

Enbymon said:


> Are people weirded out by my avatar?


no i thought it looked cool


----------



## Enbymon (Saturday at 5:06 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> no i thought it looked cool


Thanks, I was feeling a bit self-conscious about it.


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 5:25 PM)

I love being gay


----------



## BrokenSanity (Saturday at 5:29 PM)

My internal clock is nuts
I have no clue how long I sleep for or what time it is when I'm sleeping
somehow yesterday I managed to sleep until 5PM yes 5PM in the evening I woke up yesterday I can't believe it
today I thought it was 11 or 12 o' clock when I woke up but nope! It's already 1PM when I wake up ughhh
someone help me


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 7:33 PM)

"Last seen: a moment ago • viewing member profile ecstasy" 

HELP WHY ARE U ON MY PROFILE WHAT DO YOU WANT WITH M


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 7:34 PM)

ecstasy said:


> "Last seen: a moment ago • viewing member profile ecstasy"
> 
> HELP WHY ARE U ON MY PROFILE WHAT DO YOU WANT WITH M


I want to eat you


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 7:35 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> I want to eat you


NO I WANT TO LIVE PLEASE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 7:35 PM)

ecstasy said:


> NO I WANT TO LIVE PLEASE


Starts biting you grrrrrr


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 7:36 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> Starts biting you grrrrrr


bites you harder


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 7:37 PM)

ecstasy said:


> bites you harder


Dies and starts haunting you


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 7:38 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> Dies and starts haunting you


what the (friday night)funk(in)! performs an exorcism


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 7:38 PM)

ecstasy said:


> what the (friday night)funk(in)! performs an exorcism


Aw   Comes back to life and steals your shoes


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 7:40 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> Aw   Comes back to life and steals your shoes


Opens my closet filled with identical pairs of shoes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Saturday at 8:37 PM)

>posts Xbox One S 1TB for 250 NZD on marketplace
>”would you take 100”

Lmao no


----------



## Croconaw (Saturday at 8:43 PM)

Regionals are so much more fun for me on Mario Kart 8. It feels like I never do well at all on Worldwides. I also main Lemmy, so that may be part of it, but I’m _not_ going to use another character just to have an easier time.


----------



## Enbymon (Saturday at 9:09 PM)

If Smurfette is the only female Smurf, how do other Smurfs get made?!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 9:10 PM)

Enbymon said:


> If Smurfette is the only female Smurf, how do other Smurfs get made?!


The Smurf stork, the Smork, brings them!


----------



## Enbymon (Saturday at 9:13 PM)

Bunnymint said:


> The Smurf stork, the Smork, brings them!


Really hope that’s true. Otherwise, that brings some squicky thoughts to mind.


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 9:14 PM)

Enbymon said:


> If Smurfette is the only female Smurf, how do other Smurfs get made?!


they perform mitosis


----------



## Beanz (Saturday at 9:46 PM)

me: “i want to save money”

also me:  *contemplates on buying monitors and an apple trackpad 2 for my room set up that will probably become useless to me because i never spend time in my room*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Saturday at 10:09 PM)

I just got a great idea: a yellow Wario cloud slime that is garlic scented and has little garlic and coin charms in it, and then a purple Waluigi cloud slime that is grass scented and has little tennis racket and coin charms


----------



## ali.di.magix (Saturday at 11:27 PM)

ali.di.magix said:


> >posts Xbox One S 1TB for 250 NZD on marketplace
> >”would you take 100”
> 
> Lmao no


Now some guy sends me his phone number randomly? No "hi is this available?", just a phone number lol

Marketplace is unhinged


----------



## Alienfish (Sunday at 3:57 AM)

^wow i'm sorry D: but yeah those places are bound to attract those kind of numpties 

also whyyy do they do pogo cd AND splatfest same weekend D:


----------



## Alienfish (Sunday at 11:47 AM)

if anyone have experience shopping from selfridge's online store lmk

edit: i think it worked


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Sunday at 2:12 PM)

My siblings face mask looks like a giant mustache and I laughed so hard I accidentally blew water out my nose


----------



## Clock (Sunday at 3:10 PM)

Rip animated fireworks collectible

Wish it could be displayed permanently


----------



## Beanz (Sunday at 8:47 PM)

just praying that nintendo doesn’t find out that i tampered with my 2DS XL before i sent it in for repairs. my brother scratched the battery trying to fix it for me, if they think i opened it then they may not fix it D:


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sunday at 9:36 PM)

I really don’t want to go back to school tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 10:11 PM)

lol I found the first post I ever made in Brewster's Cafe, in a thread called Video Game Quotes:


----------



## Croconaw (Monday at 12:07 AM)

Does anyone else look at the people on their ignore list and it’s from like many years ago, and you have no idea why they were on ignore in the first place? I do, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 8:33 AM)

my mario wii remote with wii motion plus inside is out for delivery let's gooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Monday at 10:44 AM)

Croconaw said:


> Does anyone else look at the people on their ignore list and it’s from like many years ago, and you have no idea why they were on ignore in the first place? I do, lol.


Not really, I know who they are and why they are there. I only really block people if they get personal bulling/annoying really or just make inappropriate remarks etc. I don't really like ignoring because you can still see their stuff easily but also some needs to be there for reasons.

(kinda prefer if they'd be fully blocked but alas).


----------



## Croconaw (Monday at 10:55 AM)

Alienfish said:


> Not really, I know who they are and why they are there. I only really block people if they get personal bulling/annoying really or just make inappropriate remarks etc. I don't really like ignoring because you can still see their stuff easily but also some needs to be there for reasons.
> 
> (kinda prefer if they'd be fully blocked but alas).


Some of my blocks were from 2013 and I don’t really know what happened between me and the people from that period, lol. I appreciate the ignore feature and that it even exists, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Monday at 10:58 AM)

Croconaw said:


> Some of my blocks were from 2013 and I don’t really know what happened between me and the people from that period, lol. I appreciate the ignore feature and that it even exists, lol.


Oh dang, I see.

Yeah I do too, just a pet peeves it's still too easy to see those you did sometimes, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 11:37 AM)

I kinda want to try a new lineup idea but I don't want to swap out my current one, even though I'm planning on switching right back to this one lol. maybe I'll do it when I get home, it's easier to do on my desktop than my phone.


----------



## Beanz (Monday at 12:47 PM)

i just _looove _looking at my old posts.. ahh yes.. a time capsule of middle school me stuck on the internet forever.


----------



## oak (Monday at 12:51 PM)

Croconaw said:


> Does anyone else look at the people on their ignore list and it’s from like many years ago, and you have no idea why they were on ignore in the first place? I do, lol.


Strangely enough I've never put anyone on the ignore list. I wanna see all the chaos unfiltered.


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 1:51 PM)

is it possible to steal a color palette from someone ??


----------



## Snek (Monday at 1:59 PM)

Clock said:


> Rip animated fireworks collectible
> 
> Wish it could be displayed permanently


I also wish we can buy more than just one


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 3:08 PM)

im turning 17 this month I DON'T WANT TO TURN 17  i don't feel as old as i am i feel like im 13 help


----------



## Beanz (Monday at 3:59 PM)

ecstasy said:


> im turning 17 this month I DON'T WANT TO TURN 17  i don't feel as old as i am i feel like im 13 help


me but turning 18 in 5 months. bro i feel like i just turned 11, now i have to get a job and do taxes for the rest of my life.


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 3:59 PM)

Beanz said:


> me but turning 18 in 5 months. bro i feel like i just turned 11, now i have to do taxes for the rest of my life.


i am so scared of turning 18 oh my god


----------



## Beanz (Monday at 4:06 PM)

ecstasy said:


> i am so scared of turning 18 oh my god


i mean it can’t be that bad.. can it?adulthood has a lot of responsibilities but just imagine all the things you can do that you couldn’t do previously.


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 4:10 PM)

Beanz said:


> i mean it can’t be that bad.. can it?adulthood has a lot of responsibilities but just imagine all the things you can do that you couldn’t do previously.


idk i have a bad problem with being _extremely _dependent on my parents so anything to do with it just sounds terrifying to me .. i never go anywhere by myself. i don't even have a job and I can't drive and i cant imagine having to go in an unfamiliar place all by myself for hours and deal with people I don't know and i know that when i grow up im gonna have to but im not ready (im homeschooled so that doesn't help)


----------



## Beanz (Monday at 4:24 PM)

ecstasy said:


> idk i have a bad problem with being _extremely _dependent on my parents so anything to do with it just sounds terrifying to me .. i never go anywhere by myself. i don't even have a job and I can't drive and i cant imagine having to go in an unfamiliar place all by myself for hours and deal with people I don't know and i know that when i grow up im gonna have to but im not ready (im homeschooled so that doesn't help)


well yeah im sort of like that too but the reason i said that is bc i can graduate high school when im 19. i can barely go anywhere without my mom or brother so I can relate, you can probably imagine how my independence and social life is going. anyway my parents are going to expect more from me after i turn 18 but the reason im kind of looking forward to adulthood is bc parts of my childhood were kind of terrible tbh (not my parents fault). wishing you the best.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 5:23 PM)

Beanz said:


> the reason im kind of looking forward to adulthood is bc parts of my childhood were kind of terrible tbh


I relate to this so much, I had a rough childhood being a neurodivergent child with little to no support. I dealt with a lot of personal issues bc I was just treated like any other child and likewise I was expected to fit into a system that did not accommodate me. but now that I'm an adult I'm finding that I know my limitations and what accommodations I need, obv some things become really difficult with adulthood but I feel like I'm already doing a lot better now than I used to.


I just came here to say I was at the grocery store briefly today and while browsing around I saw a key lime pie and it made me so happy lol


----------



## Beanz (Monday at 6:29 PM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I relate to this so much, I had a rough childhood being a neurodivergent child with little to no support. I dealt with a lot of personal issues bc I was just treated like any other child and likewise I was expected to fit into a system that did not accommodate me. but now that I'm an adult I'm finding that I know my limitations and what accommodations I need, obv some things become really difficult with adulthood but I feel like I'm already doing a lot better now than I used to.
> 
> 
> I just came here to say I was at the grocery store briefly today and while browsing around I saw a key lime pie and it made me so happy lol


yeah, the reason why my early childhood was kind of bad bc i was very quiet and i was sort of bullied. teachers thought i had autism or selective mutism at one point and i got tested for it. i remember one of the people testing me said something like “your brain is wired differently” which was translated to me as being different = bad. i actually got retested for learning disabilities in early 2020 and my therapist who was doing it said that she doesn’t think i have autism but she thinks that i have an auditory processing disorder (no idea how those two correlate though). i think i just had terrible anxiety, rock bottom self esteem and i didn’t know how to socialize. i basically wasn’t comfortable with who i was and i didn’t know how to express that but now i do. i’m more comfortable with voicing my struggles.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Monday at 7:41 PM)

ali.di.magix said:


> Now some guy sends me his phone number randomly? No "hi is this available?", just a phone number lol
> 
> Marketplace is unhinged


Bruh how many ppl are going to offer me 100  that’s like 3 people now

I can get 220 if I trade it into EB Games, which sounds like the best idea rn

	Post automatically merged: Monday at 7:44 PM



ecstasy said:


> im turning 17 this month I DON'T WANT TO TURN 17  i don't feel as old as i am i feel like im 13 help


I hate to break it to you…but it doesn’t feel any better as you get older. I’m 25 but still have the mentality of a 13 yr old


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 8:01 PM)

ali.di.magix said:


> I hate to break it to you…but it doesn’t feel any better as you get older. I’m 25 but still have the mentality of a 13 yr old


can confirm this, I am 23 and while I am mature enough I basically still act like I'm 11-12 in terms of how I spend my time and what I like and enjoy doing haha


----------



## Seastar (Monday at 8:17 PM)

ali.di.magix said:


> I hate to break it to you…but it doesn’t feel any better as you get older. I’m 25 but still have the mentality of a 13 yr old





xSuperMario64x said:


> can confirm this, I am 23 and while I am mature enough I basically still act like I'm 11-12 in terms of how I spend my time and what I like and enjoy doing haha


This is very relatable, I don't feel 28 at all, especially in the terms of what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Monday at 8:22 PM)

Can someone please tell me what is up with the emojis I see on TBT?
For context I am on PC and today on TBT all of the emojis people post look like the mobile versions instead of PC kind of annoying, what's even more annoying is a lot of emojis fail to show up as an image now and sometimes there is an empty space in people's post where an emoji obviously would be
This just started today and I didn't do anything different, how do I fix this it's really annoying
Look at this screenshot and see what I mean


----------



## Seastar (Monday at 8:25 PM)

BrokenSanity said:


> Can someone please tell me what is up with the emojis I see on TBT?
> For context I am on PC and today on TBT all of the emojis people post look like the mobile versions instead of PC kind of annoying, what's even more annoying is a lot of emojis fail to show up as an image now and sometimes there is an empty blank in people's post where an emoji obviously would be
> This just started today and I didn't do anything different, how do I fix this it's really annoying
> Look at this screenshot and see what I mean
> View attachment 477288


I've been seeing this too and thought it was my phone being weird. I haven't gotten on my laptop in a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 8:41 PM)

BrokenSanity said:


> Can someone please tell me what is up with the emojis I see on TBT?
> For context I am on PC and today on TBT all of the emojis people post look like the mobile versions instead of PC kind of annoying, what's even more annoying is a lot of emojis fail to show up as an image now and sometimes there is an empty space in people's post where an emoji obviously would be
> This just started today and I didn't do anything different, how do I fix this it's really annoying
> Look at this screenshot and see what I mean
> View attachment 477288


they've also been breaking or just not appearing for me at all the entire day today. probably an issue with the host Xenforo. though I didn't notice it as much on my desktop, only on my phone


----------



## Midoriya (Monday at 9:38 PM)

I had several more emojis in my happy post from this morning, but when I checked it a few hours ago they were gone.  I thought it was because the page wasn't loading.  Didn't know you guys were having the same issue.  :O


----------



## AccfSally (Tuesday at 12:24 AM)

I love buying used books.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 9:50 AM)

why does animal crossing call it a Dharma when it's supposed to be called a Daruma Doll?

I'm wondering bc a quick google search of the word "dharma" doesn't even yield any results that have to do with daruma dolls, rather some info about religion and Buddhism. it's honestly just confusing, took me over a decade to learn that they're actually called darumas because of this... error.


edit: also did anyone else notice that the emojis on here look different now? I assume that the reason why they've been breaking lately is bc the forum software was/is being updated to support new emoji designs.


----------



## Alienfish (Tuesday at 10:52 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> why does animal crossing call it a Dharma when it's supposed to be called a Daruma Doll?
> 
> I'm wondering bc a quick google search of the word "dharma" doesn't even yield any results that have to do with daruma dolls, rather some info about religion and Buddhism. it's honestly just confusing, took me over a decade to learn that they're actually called darumas because of this... error.


Yeah idk why they translated/localized it like that... daruma doesn't exactly equal dharma in this case lol...

also seem like i have to call to book an ob/gyn appointment... well for tomorrow then i cause i think their booking is closed now, oh well.


----------



## AccfSally (Tuesday at 5:32 PM)

Goodbye, profile banner. 
Going to miss your night and day cycle.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 6:17 PM)

I'm glad the staff finally removed the event currency, I was tired of seeing "1 chocolate coins" in my sidebar


----------



## BrokenSanity (Tuesday at 9:18 PM)

I just wiped a embarrassing thread I made and I completely forgot about the penalty that you lose TBT for doing that
R.I.P all 14 tbt I had lol 
I wish you were allowed to delete threads you made that have extremely little to no replies on them that are worth deleting anyways


----------



## cherrytheone (Tuesday at 10:31 PM)

I have a really hard scale stuck in my head from Russlan and Ludmilla. I'm not even a first violin and I feel bad for how much they have to practice for that scale but it's actually so pretty. Ending on an f sharp is just *chefs kiss* for me and idk why I like it so much. And then 2 more that end on e natural. Beautiful.


----------



## Neb (Tuesday at 11:10 PM)

After another bad incident I caused I think I should just give up dating for a good while. I am not mentally stable and need a ton of therapy. Every time I open myself romantically I just develop an unhealthy obsession that ultimately blows up once my fear of abandonment kicks in. For now I just need to stay in touch with my friends and try to develop more real friendships that will help with my loneliness.


----------



## Bluelady (Yesterday at 1:16 AM)

Hospital rooms are surprisingly loud. I wonder how and if people are able to sleep. Especially when they have to share a room.

I’m fine, just visiting a relative.


----------



## cherrytheone (Yesterday at 1:26 AM)

2021 was 2 years ago. Blows my mind. Feels like 2 years ago was 2019 not 2021 lol.
It feels like every year after 2020 has not felt "real"...


----------



## AccfSally (Yesterday at 9:55 AM)

Been thinking about getting Rune Factory for the first time. It looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Yesterday at 10:20 AM)

Apparently there exist two other Queen Elizabeth II Ty beanie baby bears around, bit expensive but I guess I could save up and scavenge the internet... ho hum. Glad I'm not mad about the Diana one cause it goes for ridiculous amounts of quid, man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 11:04 AM)

Alienfish said:


> Glad I'm not mad about the Diana one cause it goes for ridiculous amounts of quid, man.


I suppose if you were gonna try to buy it brand new, or possibly off of someone who is still on the 20-year-old crazy of selling beanie babies for outrageous prices, it might be kinda pricey. but tbh I've seen them a lot at thrift stores (I'm sure it's different where you are, but they really aren't that rare so people who are selling them for ridiculous prices are scammers). I actually have one myself, but it doesn't have the hang tag and I would like to get one with a hang tag soon.



as much as I loathe the job application process I really do want this job and I really hope it works out for me. I've applied to so many jobs in the past who either just totally passed me over or said "oh yeah were gonna explore other candidates sorry". honestly if I ended up getting turned down for this position it would shatter me. I'm gonna try to not let it get to that point if that's the case, but I've been hunting for a new library job for a year and a half and this is literally the first thing that's popped up nearby that I can handle doing. I desperately want this to work out. I don't want to wait another year and have to continue working somewhere where I don't feel accepted or respected, not to mention a job where working for 2 hours drains me bc I'm on my feet nonstop and I can't take a break more than like 3 min bc that would be "a waste of company time."

ig that turned into a rant. I'm just so nervous about this whole thing. I want it to work out, I want to be able to look forward to going to work and actually love my job.


----------



## Alienfish (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Yeah I don't care terribly much for that one indeed but yeah also people are scamming the Lissy bears a bit to but might just bite the bullet I suppose.

And, feel ya about job hunting it definitely stinks, moreso with being autistic too :/
Best of luck to you


----------



## Croconaw (Yesterday at 11:34 AM)

Bluelady said:


> Hospital rooms are surprisingly loud. I wonder how and if people are able to sleep. Especially when they have to share a room.
> 
> I’m fine, just visiting a relative.


I once had to spend five days in the ICU at a hospital. It sucked so bad and I remember it being hard to do anything, especially since you can’t have your phone
in there.


----------



## Clock (Yesterday at 11:47 AM)

Just when I was in the middle of something, why does my brain have to wander on its on and mess up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 4:22 PM)

lmao I was looking up examples covers letters for library assistant positions and this cover letter opens with "Once upon a time, my mother thought she lost me in the library" like damn okay that's one way to open a cover letter


----------



## xara (Yesterday at 5:59 PM)

she clean


----------



## Lady Timpani (Yesterday at 6:11 PM)

Alienfish said:


> Apparently there exist two other Queen Elizabeth II Ty beanie baby bears around, bit expensive but I guess I could save up and scavenge the internet... ho hum. Glad I'm not mad about the Diana one cause it goes for ridiculous amounts of quid, man.


I actually have one of the Diana ones! o: I'm like peripherally aware of how expensive Beanie Babies are but I guess since I was a kid when I got mine I just don't really think of them that way.


----------



## cherrytheone (Today at 1:00 AM)

Edited bc I don't care for it
I'll come up with a diff random thought ig
Why does my dog sleep all the time? What is so exciting about that. Why doesn't she play a lot more? I know she's getting older but she must get bored especially when our family has to leave for 8 hours for things like work and errands etc. she must probably break out of the house and look for other animal friends while I am gone


----------



## Merielle (Today at 1:09 AM)

not me buying a floral headband at 1am during a moment of weakness


----------

